# Young PCOS'ers! ~ 35 BFPs down!! ~



## nlk

This is a thread for any young pcos'ers....well, any pcos'ers really! all are welcome :flower:

just a thread to chat to others girls who are going through similar stuff...it doesnt matter where you are in the journey, WTT, trying, clomid, or already had your BFP....come and join in!​

Spoiler
*Members​*
~ nlk ~ :bfp:
~ ourfate ~ :bfp:
~ Mrs.B. ~ :bfp: :bfp:
~ katherinegrey ~ :bfp: :bfp:
~ raelynn ~ :bfp:
~ wing_nut ~
~ MrsC10 ~ :bfp:
~ elisamarie ~ :bfp:
~ Chiles ~ :bfp:
~ hopefulbaby ~
~ eahernandez19 ~
~ BabyFever121 ~
~ Ghinspire ~ <3 :bfp:
~ Helena_Lynn ~
~ BabyEyes ~
~ LuluSS ~ :bfp:
~ GinaGG ~ :bfp:
~ gflady ~ :bfp:
~ skyybow ~
~ AInWonderland ~
~ Squarepants ~ :bfp:
~ Ms_CJ ~
~ xmaddeyesx ~ :bfp:
~ Montana ~ :bfp:
~ aak ~
~ Mandie831 ~
~ EmilyDB1993 ~
~ missingachild ~
~ StayHopeful ~
~ Minuet ~
~ lilyannabella ~
~ albans_runner ~
~ Lady20 ~
~ LilMrs224 ~ :bfp:
~ misskaileigh ~
~ hopefulfor1st ~ :bfp: <3 <3 :bfp:
~ Pookiefairy84 ~
~ MrsC1003 ~
~ gsdowner1 ~
~ armywife0008 ~
~ scrap_gal ~
~ mumface26 ~
~ Mrs E ~
~ casper12284 ~
~ TTC.our2nd. ~
~ ashley23ttc ~
~ RainAngel ~ <3
~ Qwerty24 ~
~ honestlinzel ~
~ StellaBella24 ~ :bfp:
~ Matilda85 ~ :bfp:
~ mrsclark5 ~
~ Laurabe ~ <3 :bfp:
~ Bubblz82 ~
~ Acejj ~
~ MsPeachyP ~
~ Lika ~
~ sue_88 ~ :bfp:
~ cherub sweets ~
~ SazraD ~ :bfp:
~ AlyCon ~
~ jennahlou ~
~ jojolabobo ~
~ scerena ~ :bfp:
~ nexis ~ <3
~ laurac1988 ~
~ miss noodles ~
~ MandiLou86 ~
~ Katerz ~ :bfp:
~ hippiekinz ~
~ wantingabump ~ :bfp:
~ ready2Bmum ~
~ AshB ~ :bfp:
~ Kubb ~ :bfp:
~ Rach28 ~ :bfp:
~ Bunny_Boo ~
~ CookieXo ~
~ Aein ~
~ Vinesha ~
~ J-Lynn ~ :bfp:
~ DenyseGueyer ~ :bfp:
~ Bellybump ~ :bfp:
​

if there is anyone who doesn't want to be included here, or if there is anyone i have missed out, just let me know!​


----------



## buckeyebarbie

Hi nlk! I am 23 years old and was diagnosed with PCOS in 08. Dh and I are currently TTC baby #1. We have been trying for 13 months and are really hoping that 2012 is our year! Are you on any meds to help with your PCOS?


----------



## nlk

Hi!

not on any meds yet, because they insisted on putting me on the bcp for a while to see if it made any difference :dohh: so now i have to wait a few months before i can be referred to a fertility specialist. i get referred in february though, kinda excited!

its taken me soooo long to be taken seriously by doctors, who insisted that i was ruining my life by not wanting to wait. but it seems like its getting worse, with longer and longer between AF!

are you taking meds? how have you found your journey so far? xx


----------



## ourfate

hey im 24 with PCOS, on my 3rd round of clomid! hoping it works!!! how long are they keeping you on BCP?


----------



## nlk

ourfate said:


> hey im 24 with PCOS, on my 3rd round of clomid! hoping it works!!! how long are they keeping you on BCP?

they wanted me on it for about six months, but after 11 weeks of constant bleeding (no exaggeration!) i had enough, and told them that i was ready to start ttc. so now i have to wait until feb to see if my periods come back (which would be nothing short of a miracle) before i can be referred to a FS to start clomid.

how are you finding clomid? has it helped to kickstart your ovulation?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi, I'm 25, me and my hubby have been trying for #1 for a year so they have just started to look into why we aren't pregnant yet.

I had bloods taken 2 weeks ago and a scan last Monday. Tuesday the doctor rang and told me I have PCOS. I have my first face to face meeting with doctor since the diagnosis on Monday, I have been told I will probably be put on 2 different meds one for ovulation and one for insulin intolerance.


----------



## ourfate

nlk said:


> ourfate said:
> 
> 
> hey im 24 with PCOS, on my 3rd round of clomid! hoping it works!!! how long are they keeping you on BCP?
> 
> they wanted me on it for about six months, but after 11 weeks of constant bleeding (no exaggeration!) i had enough, and told them that i was ready to start ttc. so now i have to wait until feb to see if my periods come back (which would be nothing short of a miracle) before i can be referred to a FS to start clomid.
> 
> how are you finding clomid? has it helped to kickstart your ovulation?Click to expand...

oh my gosh! 6 months of BCP!! while your TTC is ridiculous! and now waiting till feb! must be frustrating!!! hopefully the time fly s! Clomid for me hasnt worked as great, as you can see by my sig, i had to up my dose alot, this is the last month of clomid and then they are moving me onto something new, but i hope i dont need that something new!!!


----------



## nlk

Mrs B that sucks. it is truly awful, but at least now you can get the medical help you need to get your :bfp:! and remember there are loads of us around, so if you ever need to talk we're all here for you!

ourfate: it was more of that they disagreed with my decision to start ttc, because i was young, and they basically thought i was going to completely ruin my life, which is why they said the only thing i could do right now was to go on bcp. initially i was so upset, i didnt really say how i felt about them treating me in that way, but a few weeks back i went back to the doc and said that i wasnt happy, and wanted to start trying right away and refused to take them anymore! so i cant get referred until feb, its probably looking like i wont get to actually see a FS until about may/june...thats how long the doctor reckons it will take to get an actual appointment :nope:

what were your cycles like before you started with the clomid? i have this awful fear that it wont work for me :cry:


i really hope we get lots of people on this thread! i know theres a pcos club in lttc, but i dont really feel right posting in there because its only recent for me...and i think i am by farrrrrr the youngest person in that thread!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks nlk I cant wait to start to get help and maybe I'll ovulate!

I always thought I would start to have children when I was 20, but Hubby (bf at the time) wasn't ready back then, then when he decided he was, I was over the moon and I thought we would have a baby before this Christmas when we started ttc last year. Now I am hopeful for next Christmas lol.

I don't like to intrude on threads that have been going for what looks like forever and when people are ltttc for like 5 years! Makes me feel like my 1 year is worthless?? Anyone ever feel like that? Or are you guys ltttc for ages too? how long is ltttc?! lol 101 questions :haha:

xxx


----------



## nlk

Mrs.B. said:


> Thanks nlk I cant wait to start to get help and maybe I'll ovulate!
> 
> I always thought I would start to have children when I was 20, but Hubby (bf at the time) wasn't ready back then, then when he decided he was, I was over the moon and I thought we would have a baby before this Christmas when we started ttc last year. Now I am hopeful for next Christmas lol.
> 
> I don't like to intrude on threads that have been going for what looks like forever and when people are ltttc for like 5 years! Makes me feel like my 1 year is worthless?? Anyone ever feel like that? Or are you guys ltttc for ages too? how long is ltttc?! lol 101 questions :haha:
> 
> xxx

i always knew i wanted children young..its the only thing that i have always been absolutely sure of. 

i know how you feel about intruding...i dont feel like i belong in there at all, because people in there are talking about trying for _years_. i _know _i dont belong in there because ive literally only just started trying, even though they have a thread specifically for pcos. i think its because im still young, and i would feel so awful trying to say im in the same position as they are when i havent been trying as long as they have. maybe in a couple of years i will feel different, and be able to join in more with their threads, but right now i dont feel like i should post in there, mostly because im definitely not a lttc'er, but also because i feel like im too young.

im not really sure how long is considered lttc...maybe more than 18 months? because after a year of trying unsuccessfully, i think youre meant to seek medical help. but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yeah the doctors wouldn't see me until after one year because it was 'normal' had they taken time to see me they would have discovered my PCOs and I wouldn't have wasted hundreds of pounds on monitors and sticks that were supposed to be picking up my non existent ovulation lol.

Your age shouldn't matter! If you can give you baby a stable and loving home who cares how old you are!


----------



## ourfate

Yeah I feel so young to be at my FS like women are looking at me funny, ( I look 18-20) lol so that doesn't help, but I went off bcp oct 2010, didn't get anything till January and then only had few days of spotting in march, went to gp in June and that's when they said I had pcos, and was referred to FS and here I am now


----------



## nlk

yeah, i dont think age really matters either! i think providing you have a stable life and relationship, its fine. me and OH talked about it massively, and it wasnt something that we would have decided if there was even an ounce of doubt in either of our minds. i mean, i was so confident in our decision i didnt even bat an eyelid about telling our parents! 

my parents have been really supportive. OHs parents...not so much. theyre more of saying that we are too young, dont know whether we are stable etc. but tbh, its not as if we have been together a couple of months. its almost four years. its not exactly rushing. and we live together.

as for the money...im glad i know now, before i went and spent all that money on things that were never going to work because of the pcos. did you find that the tests/sticks etc said you were ovulating massive amounts? 

im looking at your siggy Mrs.B and it looks good that at least your cycles seem to be half regular! will that be something that helps when you start taking meds? 

how did you manage to get your diagnosis? it took me four years for anyone to take me seriously that something was wrong!


----------



## Mrs.B.

We went in once we hit a year, they will start to investigate then. As we are both young(ish) lol don't smoke and hardly drink they were happy that there is probably something going on. The doctor asks a few questions to start to determine which route to go down. Apparently because of the massive range in my cycles 19 - 44 that gave her an idea it was me rather than my husband. So she wrote off to hospital to book my scans and told me to get bloods done at the beginning of my next cycle ... which dragged out to be my longest one yet! typical lol. I had my bloods done, then my scan, The woman who did the scan saw the cysts and said that the bloods were needed to confirm PCOS, but there are cysts, doc said my bloods weren't too bad but added to the other symptoms he diagnosed. I'm seeing a different doctor tomorrow so will see what she says, might get told a bit more face to face.

As for my monitor, it mostly showed a lot of highs but never peaked. 

Why did they not take you serious? x


----------



## nlk

ahh ok. its good that it all got sorted really quickly then, once you had your initial appointment.

when i say that they didnt take me seriously, its more like, they werent willing to consider that there might be a problem, so i was put straight on the pill at 15, even though i didnt want to and i went there (with my mum) complaining of seriously irregular/absent but horrifically painful cycles. they just didnt see why that bothered me, and told me i should be grateful for having so few. and suggested that it was alcohol related (at 15!!) which i thought was out of order, especially seeing as i dont even drink. and this was told to my mum.

when i went back to the doctor most recently and actually found out it was pcos, they were very...uncaring. it was like, 'youll easily have kids, its really stupid for you to suggest starting to ttc now'. they tried to lie to me a lot, by saying that pcos didnt affect fertility.


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm 20 with polycystic ovaries but because I'm ovulating on my own they won't do anything for me just yet, they said to wait until I'd been trying a year like everyone else :(


----------



## raelynn

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I'm not as young as the rest of you (I'm 27) but I'm in the same situation with PCOS. I don't have cysts but my hormone levels and irregular cycles led my obgyn to the PCOS diagnosis. I was actually lucky and diagnosed about 6 months in since my cycles have been so long. My doc snuck in half of the infertility testing early to try and figure things out. I still had to wait for the 1 year mark to move forward but at least I knew ahead of time. We're at 13 months now and just got finished all the new 1 year testing. I go back at the end of the month to talk to my obgyn and if all the testing came back fine, she'll be starting me on clomid.


----------



## wing_nut

Hey, I am 25, and I was diagnosed with pcos in May 2011. We have been ttc since Jan 2011, but I made an appt with an endo in may due to all of the other lovely symptoms that pcos brings. They said that since I am young, that I should ttc for a whole year before seeking fertility help, which all actually be next month, but they did put me on metformin for the insulin resistance, which they said can help with ovulation as well. I am meeting with my obgyn on Monday to discuss moving forward. I share your frustrations as well with doctors not taking me seriously, but i knew something was wrong and low and behold I was right! I think the hardest part is just the not knowing. Not knowing how ling this whole process will take, not knowing if or when you ovulate, or not knowing if you ever will get pregnant. Trying to stay positive though. Good luck everyone!


----------



## raelynn

I agree wing_nut! I hate the not knowing. I'd love to be able to count down to ovulation or have an idea of when the best time is for us to get pregnant but I just never know. I'm sure that is half the problem, I just can't predict ovulation so who knows if we catch it or not.


----------



## nlk

katherine, that sucks. but i suppose its quite good that youre actually ovulating? how long have you been trying?

raelynn, of course you can! welcome :flower: its nice how supportive your doctor has been. mind was in good with the testing, and the fact that he said if i dont bleed three times in the three months immediately after coming off the pill (so between now and feb) then he wont bother getting me to wait for a year, because the chances of me ovulating independently are so slim. but at least i know its all moving in the right direction!

wing_nut, youre so right! im glad that i now know, it was so frustrating knowing that something was wrong and that no one was willing to consider that. have you found the metformin to be helping with your cycles? im really interested in seeing how successful all these different treatments can be.


----------



## Mrs.B.

So, went to docs yeasterday, and they gave me Clomid! So excited! xx


----------



## katherinegrey

I've just started spotting so I'm starting cycle 7 :( how about you hun?? x


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Mrs. B! Hope to be joining the Clomid group at the end of the month


----------



## nlk

Mrs.B thats fab! i bet its so exciting...when do you start taking it? make sure you keep us all updated with how it goes!!

Katherine, im so sorry, that sucks..but if youre already on cycle 7, that means that soon you will have been trying a year and can then get medical help? i think we will probably both be starting meds around the same time? i get referred in feb, but have been told that our area has a long waiting list. only on my first cycle of trying...newbie optimism i think!

im so excited to be keeping up with you all..im hoping more people join here! its so nice to see how its all going for everyone. hopefully we will al get our :bfp: soon!!!


----------



## raelynn

nlk can you try calling ahead and getting an appointment now since there is such a long waiting list? I know it took me about 6 months to get into my obgyn as a new patient.


----------



## katherinegrey

Yea, only another six months-ish to go and I can go to doctor's and see what's going on!

I hope more people join and then we can see the bfp's start to roll in and give us all some hope!!


----------



## nlk

raelynn said:


> nlk can you try calling ahead and getting an appointment now since there is such a long waiting list? I know it took me about 6 months to get into my obgyn as a new patient.

I cant call ahead, he actually stated that im to come back at the beginning of feb and THEN he will refer me and prescribe me some prometrium to induce a bleed. which sucks, because im so impatient! i already suggested him referring me now so that i could have the appointment in feb, but he said hes already going against the policy by not making me wait a year etc. unless i have three periods perfectly regular, then i dont have to wait a year. which would be a freaking miracle, lets be honest!!

katherine, i would be over the moon if any of us got a bfp! i think it would be so lovely to share with everyone! if we get loads of people in this thread we may have to start a list of everyone and keep track of any bfp's! x


----------



## MrsC10

Hi everyone! I'm 26 and was recently diagnosed with PCOS and haven't ovulated in 13 months and in that time have only had two periods. I started taking Fertilaid last month and 2 weeks after starting it, I ovulated!! I'm now back on CD1 and praying that the Fertilaid will help me ovulate again xx


----------



## raelynn

nlk said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> nlk can you try calling ahead and getting an appointment now since there is such a long waiting list? I know it took me about 6 months to get into my obgyn as a new patient.
> 
> I cant call ahead, he actually stated that im to come back at the beginning of feb and THEN he will refer me and prescribe me some prometrium to induce a bleed. which sucks, because im so impatient! i already suggested him referring me now so that i could have the appointment in feb, but he said hes already going against the policy by not making me wait a year etc. unless i have three periods perfectly regular, then i dont have to wait a year. which would be a freaking miracle, lets be honest!!Click to expand...


That's a bummer. I got lucky with a really helpful obgyn. She has been great about getting my testing done. I did have to wait until the 1 year mark still but she's been handling everything for me so far and will only have to hand me off to a FS if the first 3 rounds of Clomid don't work. But the time will fly by! I remember back in June when I had my first appointment with her and she told me I had to wait until my 1 year in November. I thought it would never come but then suddenly it was here!


----------



## wing_nut

Nok- the metformin has helped regulate my cycles, although they are not totally normal, since the are 38 days, but much better than what it used to be. I was going 10 months at a time without af. Though, there ate some crappy side effects. For about three months I couldn't eat much of anything without being nauseous, getting sick, or making frequent trips to the bathroom. Not fun... But now that my body is used to it, it isn't so bad. My doctor told me that women with pcos have the best chance of getting pregant while taking clomid or clomid and metformin together. 

That said, I'd love some advice from everyone... My husband and i tried to conceive a few times between Nov. 18-22, which should have been around the time I would have ovulated (not certain if i did). Well, i started having a few minor symptoms like light cramps and being very tired, and well my curiosity got the best of me and i took a hpt on Nov. 30 thinking that af was due that week, and got a bfn. when i looked at the calendar closer I realized that since metformin gives me long cycles, I wasn't actually supposed to get af until Dec. 6. Well, that day came, and i thought af came because I had some light brown spots, and i was thinking that it was just starting, but it continued like that for 3 days, very light, no blood, and then it stopped on Dec. 9. Being that i have pcos, I am worried to get my hopes up and think it might be something other than pcos playing tricks on me... But part of me wants to think I possibly tested too early and i could still be pregnant? I'm too scared of getting another bfn to take another hpt. Any thoughts or words of advice? I'm going to the obgyn on the 19, should I wait until then? Thanks in advance!


----------



## raelynn

wing_nut I've heard of people spotting before their BFP so that could be it. I also spot around ovulation sometimes so could it be a late ovulation? Do you chart your temperatures? That is the only way I ever have any idea what is going on with my cycles.


----------



## wing_nut

No, I tried to chart them before, but It was always all over the place. It's hard to say, because nothing is ever predictable with pcos, but I have never had that short or light of a period so thats mostly what made me question it.


----------



## raelynn

If it was unusually short and light it was probably just spotting, though that can happen for several reasons. Hopefully its leading up to your BFP though!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey, of course I'll keep you updated, I've never been this excited about taking tablets in my life. :haha: I have some blood tests on monday so I cannot start before that but then doc said I can start on Tuesday and recount that ad cycle day 2!


----------



## nlk

ahh im so excited for you all!

wing_nut, im not sure....its not too long til your appointment, so maybe just ask then? but will they only be able to do bloods? depends how impatient you are...if you can wait for the results of your bloods, then do, it may be easier on you that poas and getting a bfn, if you think its going to get you down. fingers crossed for you!!

mrs.b taking tablets that could help make a baby is super exciting! cant wait to see how it goes!!

sooooo its nearly the weekend, finally! any exciting plans?? christmas is coming round quickly, are you all ready! i know im not!


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm pretty much ready for christmas now! I've been good and done my shopping early for once! 

What is everyone's plans for xmas?? x


----------



## raelynn

I'm so excited for Christmas! I just wish that we had a BFP coming along with it. At least my appointment is shortly after.


----------



## elisamarie

Hi! I'm 22 and ttc. I've been on metformin since september and just did my first round of clomid. Now I'm just waiting to see if it worked :) We've only been ttc for 6 months but I really consider the last 3 because before that I had 60+ days cycles and no ovulation. 
Hoping we all get lucky soon!


----------



## elisamarie

katherinegrey said:


> I'm pretty much ready for christmas now! I've been good and done my shopping early for once!
> 
> What is everyone's plans for xmas?? x

I'm spending my first husband only christmas :) and I'm so excited! Then we're heading to Italy for new years :)


----------



## nlk

elisamarie said:


> I'm spending my first husband only christmas :) and I'm so excited! Then we're heading to Italy for new years :)

that sounds fab! italy...jealous!!

this years gonna be quite stressful, we're moving in january so spending most my time getting ready for that! its not fr or anything, it was just unexpected, so trying to make sure ive got everything ready to go!


----------



## elisamarie

nlk said:


> elisamarie said:
> 
> 
> I'm spending my first husband only christmas :) and I'm so excited! Then we're heading to Italy for new years :)
> 
> that sounds fab! italy...jealous!!
> 
> this years gonna be quite stressful, we're moving in january so spending most my time getting ready for that! its not fr or anything, it was just unexpected, so trying to make sure ive got everything ready to go!Click to expand...


oh I know the feeling! We moved in march from Italy and that was stressful and needed lots of prepping! good luck! :winkwink:


----------



## nlk

its all gone quiet!!

how was everyones christmas/new year?! mine was good...i went to see my parents, and now stressing about finishing my dissertation!

how is everyones ttc journey going? any news to report?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey :hi:

My xmas and new years too thanks, first cycle of Clomid been and done, started second yesterday, so hopefully I'll Ov this month as last cycle AF came just after 14 days (as I had to recount cd 22 to 2 when I started) so didn't really do anything for me

[-o&lt;ing for this cycle


----------



## Chiles

Hey I just wanted to stop in and say I am 22 years old and trying to conceive #1 with PCOS. I was dx last year, and metformin has helped out alot. I am getting ready to start aggressive treatment cycle, and I am very excited. Just wanted to stop in and say Good Luck ladies, and wish you tons of :dust:


----------



## katherinegrey

Hi, hope you had a good new year!

I'm still ttc unfortunately! Out this month already as had a positive opk but no temp rise and could only bd once anyway even if I did ovulate


----------



## hopefulbaby

Hi Ladies!

I am 28 and was diagnosed with PCOS last month after over a year of TTC #1 with DH. :/ My gyno wanted me to go back on BCP for the PCOS but I refused! How will that help us have a baby?? lol. We are seeing a fertility specalist Jan 11th and I have to get an HSG on Jan 6th. DH has had a SA already but we haven't heard back about the results. Not on clomid or anything like that yet but the gyno said the fertility specailst will most likeyly perscribe it depeding on the results of the HSG.

Have any of you had an HSG done? I've heard it can be really painful :/


----------



## eahernandez19

Read your post about not ovulating in 13 months and only 2 periods sounds just like me my doc put me on metformin but I saw no results after 8 months I actually just started taking vitex hoping I will get my period back wondering how the fertalaid is working for you


----------



## katherinegrey

I take vitex too and I quite like it! It seems to help a little with with cycles. I'm currently waiting to have a blood test to see what my hormone levels are doing :( so nervous as to what the results will be!


----------



## hopefulbaby

eahernandez19 - Hi! Not sure if your message was for me or not! My gyno says I don't need metformin b/c my insulin levels are normal. Bleh. :/ Sorry to hear it hasn't made much of a difference for you! I'm meeting with a fertility specialist on wed to go over what our options are.

I had an HSG test yesterday that was just AWEFUL!!!! I hope no one has to experince pain like that, like I did. Hopefully the results come back healthy and with clear tubes!

katherinegrey - good luck on your blood test! Let us know how it goes :) I had a bunch of blood tests done a little while ago. Everything came back normal except for testosterone levels. Raised testosterone and absense of periods is why my gyno says I have PCOS. He said there wasn't anything I could do about it either but mask the symptoms with birth control pills. I'm going to see a naturopath for a second opinion becuase the last thing I want to do is have to ever take birth control pills again. I know there is no proof that BCP will mess up your system but I would rather not have to take hormone pills like that, especially seeing how msessed up my system already is right now. There must be SOMETHING I can take that is more natural that will help me out somehow......


----------



## BabyFever121

So glad someone came up with this type of group :) i'm 20 and i was diagnosed with PCOS in March 2011. DH and i recently met with a RE and will start our first round of clomid in a week or so !


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopeful: I feel the same, I was on BCP for approx 10 years and I had no signs of PCOS, since I stopped taking it, first I thought my cycles were just evening themselves out, then after a while, I noticed I was getting excess hair, not too much, but too much for my liking lol. Then after my year of ttc was up I went and got blood tests and scans and was all confirmed. I'm sure my BCP covered all my signs really well (except retaining weight, I've always struggled to lose weight) but if I have these problems conceiving this time, why would I want the whole delay of coming off bc next time??


----------



## katherinegrey

I will let you know how I get on with my blood tests, my doctor has mentioned putting me back on the pill which I'm gutted about, but if my hormone levels come back as they're messed up and she won't give me anything else, I guess I won't have a choice but to try it :(


----------



## nlk

wow more people! welcome guys!! il try and get all of you, but sorry if i miss anyone out!

its so good to hear how everyone is getting on...but im confused as to why you would need to go back onto the bcp katherine? how can that possibly help?

Chiles, hi! Good luck with your treatment!! :dust:
BabyfeverI bet youre so excited to be starting clomid! I hope it goes well for you!!

Hopeful  I hope your FS goes well. How long are they saying you will have to be on bcp for? To me this still seems counter productive..i can only think that maybe its to try and level out your hormone levels? 

Katherine, how do you find the vitex? Im considering it, but was thinking I might wait until ive seen the fs before I starthow were your cycles before you started taking it? And how much did it make a difference?

Im really hoping this is our year girls!!! Loads of :dust: for 2012 babies!


----------



## katherinegrey

I don't know either! She just said she thinks my mid cycle spotting is caused by a hormone imbalance and unfortunately the treatment for hormone imbalance is the BCP :( I will ask her when my bloods come back if there isn't anything else I can have instead, my DF just keeps saying I should listen to her because 'she knows best' but I just don't think she does! I don't see how putting me on a pill to stop me conceiving will help me conceive! Silly woman! :rofl:

I take vitex from cd 1 to when I get my pos. opk and I had my first ever 28 cycle after three months taking it! I then stopped taking it for a couple of months and my cycles have gone back up to over 30 days again (I know that's still not bad though!) xx


----------



## knk2011

nlk said:


> Hi, im 20 and recently decided to start ttc#1 with pcos. just wondering how any others who are relatively young also in the same position as me? i think it would be really nice for us all to have other people who are going through the same thing!
> 
> so, any pcos'ers who are young ttc who care to join me?

i'm fairly confident i don't have pcos (although am being tested for it tuesday), but my brothers girlfriend has it and shes now almost 27wks pregnant, they werent trying for very long either! hope this gives you a bit more to look forward to :) x


----------



## ghinspire22

Hi. I am 26 and just got told that I have PCOS. They put me on my first round of meds to see if something happens. I have been trying 7 months without knowing so I hope the medication does the trick.


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hi: ghinspire22, I have also just been diagnosed (Dec) I am 25 and have been ttc for just over a year (Nov 2010). What meds have they started you on?


----------



## ghinspire22

Mrs.B. said:


> :hi: ghinspire22, I have also just been diagnosed (Dec) I am 25 and have been ttc for just over a year (Nov 2010). What meds have they started you on?

They put me on Metformin.


----------



## Mrs.B.

ghinspire22 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ghinspire22, I have also just been diagnosed (Dec) I am 25 and have been ttc for just over a year (Nov 2010). What meds have they started you on?
> 
> They put me on Metformin.Click to expand...

I hope to start this if feb, find it strange that my doc said she'd give me it when I see her in feb rather that when diagnosed in Dec


----------



## Helena_

hey I'm 21 and ttc my first. I have pcos and was diagnosed in October but knew I had it for years. I'm on clomid and just ovulated. I'm also on metformin.


----------



## nlk

welcome helena!!

let us know how it all goes...ovulating is fantastic, i hope you get your bfp soon!!! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

My BBt shows ovulation this month, so we will see if anythifn comes of it!


----------



## BabyEyes

Hey I am 26 and TTC#1 with PCOS... was diagnosed a month ago, will start medication from next month onwards, from the 2nd day of my periods to be exact!!! Metformin n two other pills, hopin i'll get lucky with a BFP ASAP!!!! 

:dust: to you hun!!!


----------



## Helena_

Waiting for af is torture :wako:


----------



## BabyEyes

Helena_Lynn said:


> Waiting for af is torture :wako:


yaaa It iss!!! :growlmad:

hmmm wait wait wait..


----------



## LuluSS

Hi everyone,

Not sure if I have PCOS yet but I am starting to think so. I just got my blood results back and my testosterone levels are elevated. That is a sign of it right? I am getting an ultrasound done sometime this week, so that should tell me for sure?

Before the blood results my doctor thought I had endometriosis. I haven't heard back from her regarding my blood results yet. 

I don't have the normal symptoms of PCOS though. I am not overweight, I don't have facial hair. My periods are somewhat normal, lasting about 5 days, normal flow, and my cycles are 26-38 days. I think I ovulate every cycle (I have always gotten a positive OPK). The reason I went to the OB/GYN was due to SEVERE menstrual pains. That is why she thinks endo. 

FYI - I am 25, this is my 7th cycle of TTC.

I am confused :(


----------



## nlk

mannn stupid computer, i already replied to this already!!

firstly, hugs LuLuSS :hugs: it sucks that youre having to go through this!

unfortunately, it is possible to have pcos without having the problems with your weight/excess hair etc. the only way i was diagnosed was through the fact that i had elevated testosterone levels, and the cysts they found on my ovaries during an internal scan. although its awful, its probably a good idea for you to chase your doctor about getting a scan done, as thats the only foolproof way to find out whether you have the cysts. it took me ages to be taken seriously about it, because my gp thought i had to be overweight to have it..clearly not :/

also, its possible to still have regular AF and ovulation with pcos..i think its katherinegrey who still has regular cycles..im sure she will correct me if im wrong!

with regards to the pain, it could be because of a twisted or flexed uterus...i know thats the reason i was having such bad cycles, so bad that i was either throwing up or passing out because of it. again, i think the main, of not only, way of finding out is through an internal exam.

i really hope you get answers. make sure you let us know how you get on...heres hoping you dont have to join this thread though ^_^


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks for the info :)

I JUST got a call from the doctor. I was still holding hope that my testosterone levels were not too bad. But she said they are really high. My level is 67.8 and the normal range is 8-48.

She told me that I will definitely have troubles getting pregnant and she wants me to see an RE.

I am still waiting to hear back from the ultrasound department to get that scheduled. Hopefully that will give me answers.

I am pretty upset right now and don't want to be at work anymore. Don't understand how my testosterone is so high but I am such a super emotional person....ugh.


----------



## ghinspire22

I have been using a Clear Blue Easy monitor and taking my meds everyday. It hasn't read that I have hit a level three yet even though I think I would ovulation within the next two days. Who KNOWS...I'm hoping the Metformin is going to do SOMOETHING...*sigh*


----------



## LuluSS

ghinspire22 said:


> I have been using a Clear Blue Easy monitor and taking my meds everyday. It hasn't read that I have hit a level three yet even though I think I would ovulation within the next two days. Who KNOWS...I'm hoping the Metformin is going to do SOMOETHING...*sigh*

What CD are you on? Maybe you will ovulate a little later this month??

Good luck, I hope you get your positive OPK soon!

I am still waiting for mine as well.

On CD 10, it was somewhat dark, then CD11 the line was barely there, and then yesterday, CD 12 the line was somewhat dark again. Hopefully tonight it will be close!


----------



## ghinspire22

I am on CD 18.


----------



## LuluSS

How long are your cycles normally?

For me, my cycles range from 26-38 days. So far, I have "ovulated" (gotten a positive OPK) as early as CD13, and as late as CD19. Don't give up hope!


----------



## ghinspire22

My cycles are typically 32 days but my last one when I was diagnosed with PCOS took me until day 65 to have my period. So needless to say who knows what this one will bring since I started Metformin.


----------



## Ginagg

Hi NKL!
I know how you feel, im 20 also and was diagnosed with pcos about two years ago.
They put me straight onto dianette, now i am ttc but soo anxious about my chances!! 
So glad to find others in my situation , always here for a chat 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## LuluSS

ghinspire22 said:


> My cycles are typically 32 days but my last one when I was diagnosed with PCOS took me until day 65 to have my period. So needless to say who knows what this one will bring since I started Metformin.

:hugs: I hope you get your positive OPK soon! What about other symptoms, CM, ovary pain, etc.? Do you have any of those?

:dust: to you!!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

I haven't been showing any symptoms at all, which is strange. I don't know if the Metformin is rearranging things or not. I guess only time will tell. I'm just not the most patient.


----------



## LuluSS

ghinspire22 said:


> I haven't been showing any symptoms at all, which is strange. I don't know if the Metformin is rearranging things or not. I guess only time will tell. I'm just not the most patient.

I am definitely not patient either so know what you mean. 

Is this your first month on metformin? Maybe, if you don't ovulate at all this cycle, you can talk to your doctor about getting on Clomid. I heard that works really well in making your body ovulate.


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hi: guys, thought I'd pop in and let you know that... I DID IT!!! EEEEEKKKK xx


----------



## Ginagg

Congratulations mrs b xoxxoxo all the best for the next 9 months xxxxx


----------



## nlk

Mrs.B. said:


> :hi: guys, thought I'd pop in and let you know that... I DID IT!!! EEEEEKKKK xx

MRS B. IM SO RIDICULOUSLY EXCITED FOR YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!! congrats congrats congrats!!

i want all the information. first round of clomid if i remember?? were you taking anything else? hope everything goes well for you! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Ladies :)

Yes was my first round!! 50mg!! Every evening I took a vitC tablet and folic acid, and thats it! 

Looking at my chart heres what I've had..

Full boobs over ovulation, this helped me realise that something was different this month and I actually ovulated!

3dpo - Metalic taste
5dpo onwards - pressure in lower abdomen
6dpo and 9dpo - very sharp stabbing pain
6dpo - Sick when applied to much pressure to stomach (trying to get to bag in passenger footwell of car)
8dpo - Cramps and Backache (thought I was on way to AF)
9dpo - full boobs, extreamley tired
10dpo - nipples looked different this morning, and itchy boobs

Haha, sounds loads, didnt seem that much when putting on my chart!! 

There are so many people I want to just blurt out and tell! But of course I cant!!


----------



## Chiles

Congrats on your bfp


----------



## katherinegrey

Congratulations Mrs B.!

Lovely to see a bfp on here!

Well, I'm waiting for ovulation, I'm on cycle 8 now :(


----------



## Skyybow

Hi all! I'm 24 with pcos and ttc #1 since June 2011, referred to specialist in Sept 2011 and after lots of testing pcos with high levels of testosterone counties for me 116million healthy swimmers for DH was sent to high risk Dr to have to charge my food intake and blood sugars before they'd release me back to see FS which was frustraaaating as heck! But on Jan 24th finally saw FS face-to-face did u/s and saw multiple small cysts on both ovaries changed my elsewhere of metformin so that by Feb 24th I'll be up to 1700 miligrams a day also said that takes about a year before seeing results from it bit prescribed provera to take for 10 days starting tomorrow after pregnancy blood test comes back negative and also prescribed clomid to take on CD3-7 then said yesterday for ovulation from days 12-21 and if never get a positive on CD22 start provera again then clomid, etc, etc. He said giving it 4 rounds then we'll discuss injections. Wondering if any of you pcos ladies have high testosterone levels and have had success with clonid? Also curious as to how long the metformin took for everyone to see any type of results?


----------



## LuluSS

Skyybow said:


> Hi all! I'm 24 with pcos and ttc #1 since June 2011, referred to specialist in Sept 2011 and after lots of testing pcos with high levels of testosterone counties for me 116million healthy swimmers for DH was sent to high risk Dr to have to charge my food intake and blood sugars before they'd release me back to see FS which was frustraaaating as heck! But on Jan 24th finally saw FS face-to-face did u/s and saw multiple small cysts on both ovaries changed my elsewhere of metformin so that by Feb 24th I'll be up to 1700 miligrams a day also said that takes about a year before seeing results from it bit prescribed provera to take for 10 days starting tomorrow after pregnancy blood test comes back negative and also prescribed clomid to take on CD3-7 then said yesterday for ovulation from days 12-21 and if never get a positive on CD22 start provera again then clomid, etc, etc. He said giving it 4 rounds then we'll discuss injections. Wondering if any of you pcos ladies have high testosterone levels and have had success with clonid? Also curious as to how long the metformin took for everyone to see any type of results?


I don't have an answer for you, but I just wanted to say good luck. I have high testosterone levels, but supposedly, no PCOS. So I don't even have answers for myself :wacko:


----------



## Chiles

@skyybow I have a slighty elevated testosterone. I have been on metformin for quite a few months now. (5). And I have dropped a few pounds. And it seems to be trying to regulate me some. Not to many changes, but their are some women. That it help them after only 2months.


----------



## elisamarie

Hello everyone!!! So I think I can finally say that I got my BFP!!!! :D Yesterday at 9 dpo the line was very faint but there, today it's still faint but much darker than yesterday!! There is progression!! yay!! So I thought I would just tell everyone that there is hope for us with PCOS! I have been on metformin ER 1000mg since september, have been on a low carb and low sugar diet also since then and did 2 rounds of clomid 50mg.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## nlk

congrats elisamarie! this is getting all rather exciting!

maybe we should start tracking how many :bfp: we have?! i think we're up to three?! its so nice to see that, although pcos sucks, theres still hope! 

have a h&h 9 months!! x


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies!

I'm 29 and have PCOS. Last year I only had 4 AFs. I was prescribed metformin but haven't taken it properly yet. We're going to TTC without it first. I have two friends who have PCOS and they both conceived within one month of trying! How crazy is that. We'll see how we go. It's nerve-wracking though!


----------



## Skyybow

Chiles said:


> @skyybow I have a slighty elevated testosterone. I have been on metformin for quite a few months now. (5). And I have dropped a few pounds. And it seems to be trying to regulate me some. Not to many changes, but their are some women. That it help them after only 2months.

Thank you!! Dr called today and said liver bloowork came back elevated from the krypton do keeping me at a low dose:/ seeing Dr in 10 days for clomid check hopefully he'll either have another med for me or just keep me on the 500mg


----------



## Skyybow

LuluSS said:


> Skyybow said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I'm 24 with pcos and ttc #1 since June 2011, referred to specialist in Sept 2011 and after lots of testing pcos with high levels of testosterone counties for me 116million healthy swimmers for DH was sent to high risk Dr to have to charge my food intake and blood sugars before they'd release me back to see FS which was frustraaaating as heck! But on Jan 24th finally saw FS face-to-face did u/s and saw multiple small cysts on both ovaries changed my elsewhere of metformin so that by Feb 24th I'll be up to 1700 miligrams a day also said that takes about a year before seeing results from it bit prescribed provera to take for 10 days starting tomorrow after pregnancy blood test comes back negative and also prescribed clomid to take on CD3-7 then said yesterday for ovulation from days 12-21 and if never get a positive on CD22 start provera again then clomid, etc, etc. He said giving it 4 rounds then we'll discuss injections. Wondering if any of you pcos ladies have high testosterone levels and have had success with clonid? Also curious as to how long the metformin took for everyone to see any type of results?
> 
> 
> I don't have an answer for you, but I just wanted to say good luck. I have high testosterone levels, but supposedly, no PCOS. So I don't even have answers for myself :wacko:Click to expand...

Thank you!! :) I wish you nothing but the best of luck!!


----------



## nlk

skyybow, i have pcos and due to start clomid in the next few weeks/months. i get referred to the FS next week. i think if it didnt have a decent chance of working then so many women wouldnt be put on it as a first point of call for helping you get pregnant. Mrs.B on here has just had her first round of clomid, and its worked straight away and now shes pregnant! so i know it works...i think its all down to individual difference on how quickly/whether you need other meds as well.

im not too sure about the metformin...i cant imagine that it takes a year to come into effect but, maybe if theyre looking at it from a losing weight point of view, they mean you will get to a healthy weight in about a year? not too sure though...i think thats completely on the reason youre using it. a lot of women go on it to help with their insulin resistance (which would inadvertently help with weight, and getting their cycles regular).

either way, i think youre doctor has put you completely on the right path for getting pregnant with pcos! good luck!!


----------



## nlk

i meant i have high testosteron levels...obv i have pcos. in a pcos thread:dohh:


----------



## ghinspire22

I have been on 1000mg of Metformin for like three weeks or so now. So far I haven't gotten a high reading on my Clear Blue Easy Monitor. I'm wondering if I am STILL not ovulating correctly because of my PCOS. 

This is getting really frustrating. I know it's the first month I have been on the medication but I'm just thinking it will NEVER happen. *sigh*


----------



## nlk

ghinspire22 said:


> I have been on 1000mg of Metformin for like three weeks or so now. So far I haven't gotten a high reading on my Clear Blue Easy Monitor. I'm wondering if I am STILL not ovulating correctly because of my PCOS.
> 
> This is getting really frustrating. I know it's the first month I have been on the medication but I'm just thinking it will NEVER happen. *sigh*

awwwh im sure its really frustrating...i hope you can see soem results soon!
have you been on clomid previously, or were you out straight on metformin?

also, im sure a lot a women with pcos never get a high reading with fertility monitors...because of fluctuating hormone levels i think?? unless youre really regular...maybe. just something to bear in mind though :flower:


----------



## nlk

wow we have 5 BFPs so far! thats so great!

how is everyone today? how is everyone getting on? anything to report?
i have booked my doc appointment to talk about getting referred to a FS:happydance: hopefully i can start taking clomid soon!

i thought i was going to have to be given provera to help induce a period, but now im not so sure...for the last week i have had cramping, and honestly thought AF had arrived.. but actually it was just 'old' blood? is that just because of the pcos and general lack of AF/cycles? confused much!


----------



## ghinspire22

I got a really low reading on the monitor today. It dampened my spirits a little bit. I am not exactly sure what that means for this cycle. It means maybe that I'm coming off the high even though I barely got high at all. Luckily I'll be going to the doctor next Monday for my pap test anyway so my doctor and I can catch up about what's going on with this body of mine since finding out I have PCOS and I've been taking Metformin for about four weeks. 

This will be my 8th cycle of nothing if no BFP comes out of it...

*sigh*


----------



## nlk

ghinspire22 said:


> I got a really low reading on the monitor today. It dampened my spirits a little bit. I am not exactly sure what that means for this cycle. It means maybe that I'm coming off the high even though I barely got high at all. Luckily I'll be going to the doctor next Monday for my pap test anyway so my doctor and I can catch up about what's going on with this body of mine since finding out I have PCOS and I've been taking Metformin for about four weeks.
> 
> This will be my 8th cycle of nothing if no BFP comes out of it...
> 
> *sigh*

awww im sorry, that sucks.

i dont really have any advice, but hopefully your doctor will be able to help you when you see them. is metformin the only meds you have tried? i dont know how long metformin might take to start taking effect. to me, 4 weeks seems quite quick for improvement to show, but i really understand how frustrating this must be for you.

i hope you get answers soon, and im praying you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk, 

Thank you. I have been praying on it too. I keep telling myself that it could be a little soon to see any results. Hubby says that too. It's just difficult to always hear that you know? At least it is for me. 

It means a lot to be able to come onto this forum and talk about the things going on in my head.


----------



## nlk

its always difficult to hear things that might not be what you want to hear, particularly when youre ttc and you want a baby so badly. i completely understand. at least you have a supportive partner through it all, i cant imagine going through all this without mine.

i think its good that we can chat about it all on here. personally, i find that theres a lot of stuff that i dont want to talk to OH about. i feel bad for not wanting to tell him, but im sure its not necessarily stuff he wants to here, and i dont want him to feel overwhelmed by it all. its much easier to talk to people who are going through the same thing, i think.

just know that youre always welcome to pm me, if you need to xx


----------



## LuluSS

Hi everyone. I am back.

Just got back from the endocrinologist, and he said with my high testosterone levels, and high LH to FSH ratio, I have PCOS.

My testosterone level is 67.1, my LH 88 and my FSH 14. This was on CD21 of my cycle.

Guess the next step is the fertility doc.....


----------



## AInWonderland

Hello fellow PCOSers :haha: !! I'm 20 and was diagnosed with PCOS in 2008! Its sooo frustrating :( Me and OH are currently TTC#1 I know we're young but we have been together for 3 years and are sooo ready! Im really struggling with my weight, ive tried every diet imaginable :( Has anyone got any tips on losing weight with PCOS? Thanks ladies!


----------



## AInWonderland

2009* sorry! Stupid keyboard.


----------



## nlk

LuLu that sucks, im so sorry. but at least you have an answer now, iykwim? im glad i found out, as much as it upset me, as it meant i could start being proactive about ttc successfully. think about how well clomid seems to have worked for a few in here! keep positive. i know its hard, but we're all here for you, and pcos is not the end of the road. its just a different one!

welcome, AInWonderland! my weight is the one thing i dont actually struggle with, so afriad i cant really say about that! but im sure a lot of women with pcos are prescribed metformin to help with their weightloss if they are really struggling, so maybe its worth a trip to your doc? best of luck, and hope you stick around! x


----------



## LuluSS

Also, my doctor told me that Metformin for women with PCOS (whether they are overweight or not) helps lower testosterone levels, therefore inducing ovulation. So I think Metformin can be just as effective as Clomid. I have heard of success stories with Metformin!


----------



## Chiles

ghinspire22 said:


> I have been on 1000mg of Metformin for like three weeks or so now. So far I haven't gotten a high reading on my Clear Blue Easy Monitor. I'm wondering if I am STILL not ovulating correctly because of my PCOS.
> 
> This is getting really frustrating. I know it's the first month I have been on the medication but I'm just thinking it will NEVER happen. *sigh*

Sorry to hear about your frustration. I have been on met for like for months. It has helped with a few pounds but other than that I have not ovulated on my own. It could take a couple months or so before it kicks your body in gear. I am currently taking 2000 mg daily. 

There are some women that do get pregnant with just metformin but others it takes a little more. I decided to go head and continue met while doing ovulation induction. Good Luck :dust: 




AInWonderland said:


> Hello fellow PCOSers :haha: !! I'm 20 and was diagnosed with PCOS in 2008! Its sooo frustrating :( Me and OH are currently TTC#1 I know we're young but we have been together for 3 years and are sooo ready! Im really struggling with my weight, ive tried every diet imaginable :( Has anyone got any tips on losing weight with PCOS? Thanks ladies!


Hi I am 22 going on 23 me and my husband are TTC our 1st. I would consult with a doctor on your wishes on TTC and you are having issues losing weight etc. That was our 1st step because we were not going anywhere without them. Good Luck


----------



## Squarepants

Hi Everyone,

Sorry im not TTC just yet, but was diagnosed with PCOS last year. im 23 years old an hubby is 27. 

Saying this we dont exactly not prevent either, and have been not preventing for about 2 years and not one accident nothing...... I know it doesnt just happen for everyone but 2 years and nothing is just a little bit heart breaking...

I am currently on CD40, and last cycle was 93 days... :(

Im an obese and have been trying to loose weight but it wont budge. My doctor has said that he wont help until ive lost 15 kilos on my own!!! I dont thik he realises how hard that actually is. 

I just want to wish everyone luck with there TTC journey!

I hope to see lots of BFP's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nlk

Squarepants said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry im not TTC just yet, but was diagnosed with PCOS last year. im 23 years old an hubby is 27.
> 
> Saying this we dont exactly not prevent either, and have been not preventing for about 2 years and not one accident nothing...... I know it doesnt just happen for everyone but 2 years and nothing is just a little bit heart breaking...
> 
> I am currently on CD40, and last cycle was 93 days... :(
> 
> Im an obese and have been trying to loose weight but it wont budge. My doctor has said that he wont help until ive lost 15 kilos on my own!!! I dont thik he realises how hard that actually is.
> 
> I just want to wish everyone luck with there TTC journey!
> 
> I hope to see lots of BFP's!!!!!!!!!


Hi :flower:

i can understand that after 2 years youre feeling a bit upset about it all...i think anyone would be!

it sucks that your doctor isnt willing to help you yet!! is there another doctor you can go to who might be willing to? do you have a date where you are going to start ttc?

good luck to you with everything! xx


----------



## Ms_CJ

After seeing many of your posts, I've decided to do some research on PCOS, since it sounds like it could be something I have. Not that I want it or anything... Anyway, after doing the research, I'm convinced that I need to see a doctor because I am pretty sure I have it. But I don't have a family doctor or a gyno, or whatever. Should I go to a walk-in clinic and be like "So, I think I have PCOS"? I hate doctors, so I never go...and I am not sure how to even bring this up. What do you suggest? I don't want them to think I am crazy, especially since they won't know a thing about my health/past...


----------



## Squarepants

nlk said:


> Squarepants said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry im not TTC just yet, but was diagnosed with PCOS last year. im 23 years old an hubby is 27.
> 
> Saying this we dont exactly not prevent either, and have been not preventing for about 2 years and not one accident nothing...... I know it doesnt just happen for everyone but 2 years and nothing is just a little bit heart breaking...
> 
> I am currently on CD40, and last cycle was 93 days... :(
> 
> Im an obese and have been trying to loose weight but it wont budge. My doctor has said that he wont help until ive lost 15 kilos on my own!!! I dont thik he realises how hard that actually is.
> 
> I just want to wish everyone luck with there TTC journey!
> 
> I hope to see lots of BFP's!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hi :flower:
> 
> i can understand that after 2 years youre feeling a bit upset about it all...i think anyone would be!
> 
> it sucks that your doctor isnt willing to help you yet!! is there another doctor you can go to who might be willing to? do you have a date where you are going to start ttc?
> 
> good luck to you with everything! xxClick to expand...

Hi nlk

We are going to look into switching doctors, a friend of mine also has PCOS nd has just been prescribed Metformin.

I hve heard mixed reviews about this, but am currently willing to try anything to loose the weigt.

We have looked into lap banding, but i dont know if im jumping to extremes before trying other measures.

xxx Baby dust xxx

Hope you get your BFP really soon :)


----------



## nlk

Ms_CJ said:


> After seeing many of your posts, I've decided to do some research on PCOS, since it sounds like it could be something I have. Not that I want it or anything... Anyway, after doing the research, I'm convinced that I need to see a doctor because I am pretty sure I have it. But I don't have a family doctor or a gyno, or whatever. Should I go to a walk-in clinic and be like "So, I think I have PCOS"? I hate doctors, so I never go...and I am not sure how to even bring this up. What do you suggest? I don't want them to think I am crazy, especially since they won't know a thing about my health/past...

Hi!

i think a lot of the women here have gotten their diagnosis by telling their doctor that they think they have it...i know i did! even though it took a while to get properly tested for it. im not too sure how a walk-in clinic would deal with it, because the only way you can really confirm it is through a blood test to check hormone levels and/or an internal scan to check for the cysts. so would a walkin refer you for that type of thing?

is there no doctor you can temporarily register with? because if you do have it, then you would need a regular doctor in order to start any fertility treatment, should you need it...

i think as much as you dont like doctors, its worth getting a regular one who could give you the help you need. im not sure a walkin could provide you with the same level of support.

let us know how you get on with everything. good luck xx


----------



## Ms_CJ

nlk said:


> Hi!
> 
> i think a lot of the women here have gotten their diagnosis by telling their doctor that they think they have it...i know i did! even though it took a while to get properly tested for it. im not too sure how a walk-in clinic would deal with it, because the only way you can really confirm it is through a blood test to check hormone levels and/or an internal scan to check for the cysts. so would a walkin refer you for that type of thing?
> 
> is there no doctor you can temporarily register with? because if you do have it, then you would need a regular doctor in order to start any fertility treatment, should you need it...
> 
> i think as much as you dont like doctors, its worth getting a regular one who could give you the help you need. im not sure a walkin could provide you with the same level of support.
> 
> let us know how you get on with everything. good luck xx

Thanks. The walk-in clinic is the one that put me on BC a few years back and was trying to get to the bottom of my migraines. My husband's doctor doesn't take new patients but he's willing to take me since I am married to him. Problem being is that he's old, and probably ready to retire soon. And the last few times I have tried to make an appointment with him, they were referring all their patients to the walk-in clinic that I mentioned earlier. I will try to figure something out though :)


----------



## LuluSS

I wish I could get fertility treatment from my regular doctor! I have Kaiser, and my regular doctor, the OBGYN, and the endocrinologist all told me to go see a fertility specialist! Of course, my insurance only covers 50% of infertility treatments. :growlmad:

So me and DH decided that when AF starts again (unless by some miracle I secretly ovulated and am pregnant) we will call the Kaiser infertility department, get a price list, and schedule our first appointment.

Does anyone know what the first appointment with a FS involves? I heard that usually they will test both partners (blood for both and SA for male). Not sure what to expect though. I am scared...lol


----------



## xmaddeyesx

Hi, I'm 20, my boyfriend and I are ttc. We have been trying for 4 months now and nothing so far except getting my hopes up and being disappointed :/. I was diagnosed with PCOS at 13 but told that due to the fact my periods were long-lasting(came to no end for 6 months which resulted in low blood iron, worsened depression, and being put on the pill to regulate) I shouldn't have problems with conception. I'm aware it's uncommon to conceive right away with pcos though. As I said I was put on the pill shortly after being diagnosed and just came off it about 6 months ago. My periods stayed normal to start with but in November I had horrible back pains and terrible nausea, couldn't keep my food down at all, and my period didn't show up.. we thought I was pregnant, I took a test that showed negative but due to the fact my period had been and gone and i had had sex a few days before going to the doctors for the first test, I was told to go back 2 weeks later as it was still a possibility from all my symptoms. Went back 2 weeks later and showed negative again :(. I then consulted my doctor and told her we were ttc but I was worried about my cysts, having not had them checked on since I was diagnosed, so she made me an ultrasound appointment, that was in early January.. they had to do an internal ultrasound because she said I have a tilted bladder :S. It hurt like hell but they, at the same time, confirmed that I once again wasn't pregnant.. :/
My current quarrell is that I recently had my last period.. but it wasn't anything like a period. It was 3 days early (when its usually 3 days late), it also lasted 2 days-well, barely that, there were times I didn't need to wear anything!, whereas it's usually heavy to the point of 5+ tampons /day and lasts 5-6 days... But it was accompanied by the worst back pains! >.< I have felt so nauseated and tired the past month, I don't know if its stress induced due to the fact I've had a lot going on in January, but either way I hate feeling like everything that changes with my body now COULD be pregnancy, and worrying about it all the time... 
Anyone know if it's common to not miss your period for a while when pregnant with pcos? 

Sorry for the really long post! 

-M


----------



## xmaddeyesx

Oh crud I forgot to mention in there that I have been taking folic acid prescribed by my doc since the ultrasound because she said it'll prep my body more.


----------



## xmaddeyesx

bump


----------



## LuluSS

Hello maddeyes,

I am new to PCOS, so don't know TOO much info on it (I was just diagnosed with it last Thursday). But I can tell you that you don't need ALL of the symptoms of it to have it.

You can definitely still get your period even though you have PCOS. For me, my cycles are 26-38 days. So I get AF even though I have PCOS. My endo told me that I am just getting anovulatory periods. 

The only symptom I have of PCOS is high testosterone levels and a high LH to FSH ratio.

Hope that helps a little and sorry I don't have more answers.


----------



## Montana

AInWonderland said:


> Hello fellow PCOSers :haha: !! I'm 20 and was diagnosed with PCOS in 2008! Its sooo frustrating :( Me and OH are currently TTC#1 I know we're young but we have been together for 3 years and are sooo ready! Im really struggling with my weight, ive tried every diet imaginable :( Has anyone got any tips on losing weight with PCOS? Thanks ladies!

AInWonderland, an insulin resistant diet is something you should stick to. It is similar to a low carb diet but allows whole wheat carbs (in moderation). Staying away from carbs will benefit woman with PCOS because our bodies don't respond well to sugars. 
I have also heard many women with PCOS say that exercise has improved/regulated their cycles. Even a 20 minute walk per day will most likely improve the regularity of ovulation and periods. 
Good luck with you journey!


----------



## Montana

Hello everyone! I am 24 and was diagnosed with PCOS last year. I was put on the BCP. My hubby and I started TTC in January of this year. I am only taking fertility blend and using soft cups after BD. If we don't conceive by match then we will be visiting my gyno for the next step: clomid!


----------



## xmaddeyesx

LuluSS said:


> Hello maddeyes,
> 
> I am new to PCOS, so don't know TOO much info on it (I was just diagnosed with it last Thursday). But I can tell you that you don't need ALL of the symptoms of it to have it.
> 
> You can definitely still get your period even though you have PCOS. For me, my cycles are 26-38 days. So I get AF even though I have PCOS. My endo told me that I am just getting anovulatory periods.
> 
> The only symptom I have of PCOS is high testosterone levels and a high LH to FSH ratio.
> 
> Hope that helps a little and sorry I don't have more answers.

Hey! Sorry I wasn't more specific I missed out a main detail! I meant to say is it possible to still get your period WHEN PREGNANT with pcos. I know I can still get my period because I've always gotten it on time except for a few off-times. Thanks for your insight though :)


----------



## nlk

maddeyes - im not sure whether you would still get your period as normal when pregnant..i think many would mistake it for their period because its bleeding, but it would probably only be spotting. but if youve had tests/scans/poas and its all coming up negative, then it probably is just negative. with my pcos, my periods AND cycles are very irregular...so for ages i had really heavy periods, and then all of a sudden it became really light one month. i tested, bfn, but i was told that that can happen with pcos. irregular _periods_ are just as common as irregular _cycles_. so you can have regular cycles but irregular periods, iykwim?

i hope this helps somewhat, even if its not exactly what you wanted to hear. you can always keep testing, and see what happens, but just be aware that it could (and sounds as though) its just the pcos.


----------



## nlk

montana, welcome :flower: FXed for you! its good that you have it all planned incase you dont get your bfp! good luck!


----------



## xmaddeyesx

AInWonderland said:


> Hello fellow PCOSers :haha: !! I'm 20 and was diagnosed with PCOS in 2008! Its sooo frustrating :( Me and OH are currently TTC#1 I know we're young but we have been together for 3 years and are sooo ready! Im really struggling with my weight, ive tried every diet imaginable :( Has anyone got any tips on losing weight with PCOS? Thanks ladies!

Hey! Just saw someone else reply to this post and figured I'd give by couple of pence :p. I lost 18lbs in 3 months flat by doing the following-
Drinking a lot of water, health experts say if you take your weight in lbs and divide that number by 2, that's how many Fl Oz of water you should drink a day.
Cut out fizzy drinks entirely
3 meals per day, at the same times every day, drink a full glass of water 15mins before and after eating.
Keep snacks to a minimum! I completely cut out chocolates and crisps.
Wake up early and go for a 2 mile walk/power walk/ jog, whatever you prefer.. I power walked every day.
Sleep at least 8 hours a night!
I used to go to bed around 11-midnight and I made sure I ate my last meal before 730pm, and didn't eat again until the morning. This gives your body time to digest and use calories before you go to sleep and are staying still and not using the energy from your foods. 
I also did ball workouts for 20 mins a day 3x /wk :) 

Hope this helps! I was so happy with my weightloss and these guidelines are so easy, id love to hear from another person that it worked for them too :). Good luck!


----------



## LuluSS

xmaddeyesx said:


> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> Hello maddeyes,
> 
> I am new to PCOS, so don't know TOO much info on it (I was just diagnosed with it last Thursday). But I can tell you that you don't need ALL of the symptoms of it to have it.
> 
> You can definitely still get your period even though you have PCOS. For me, my cycles are 26-38 days. So I get AF even though I have PCOS. My endo told me that I am just getting anovulatory periods.
> 
> The only symptom I have of PCOS is high testosterone levels and a high LH to FSH ratio.
> 
> Hope that helps a little and sorry I don't have more answers.
> 
> Hey! Sorry I wasn't more specific I missed out a main detail! I meant to say is it possible to still get your period WHEN PREGNANT with pcos. I know I can still get my period because I've always gotten it on time except for a few off-times. Thanks for your insight though :)Click to expand...

Oh I see. Honestly, I think for anyone it can be possible to bleed/spot while pregnant. I don't think it is only for women with PCOS though.


----------



## xmaddeyesx

nlk said:


> maddeyes - im not sure whether you would still get your period as normal when pregnant..i think many would mistake it for their period because its bleeding, but it would probably only be spotting. but if youve had tests/scans/poas and its all coming up negative, then it probably is just negative. with my pcos, my periods AND cycles are very irregular...so for ages i had really heavy periods, and then all of a sudden it became really light one month. i tested, bfn, but i was told that that can happen with pcos. irregular _periods_ are just as common as irregular _cycles_. so you can have regular cycles but irregular periods, iykwim?
> 
> i hope this helps somewhat, even if its not exactly what you wanted to hear. you can always keep testing, and see what happens, but just be aware that it could (and sounds as though) its just the pcos.

Yeah I agree, I haven't tested yet, I figured I'd wait another month instead of being upset and seeing another negative so quickly. I've also heard of showing negative with PCOS because of not producing enough HCG due to having more testosterone than oestrogen! In November when I thought I was pregnant I went through so many negatives but wasn't convinced because of knowing this! :growlmad:
My cycles tend to be regular and heavy, since coming off of the pill they were all normal until November and since then I've had a normal one, a super long and a super short! :/ hoping this last short one could be a sign! Who knows though, fingers x'd!


----------



## LuluSS

Have you ladies heard of getting a positive OPK at 12DPO, because I just had one. I did some research and found that OPK's can detect HcG. Although it isn't reliable. Ah, I am nervous! I didn't think I O'd this month, but the body does play tricks. I was going to wait to test until Friday, but I don't think I have the patience now!


----------



## Montana

LuluSS said:


> Have you ladies heard of getting a positive OPK at 12DPO, because I just had one. I did some research and found that OPK's can detect HcG. Although it isn't reliable. Ah, I am nervous! I didn't think I O'd this month, but the body does play tricks. I was going to wait to test until Friday, but I don't think I have the patience now!

It could be either one. If you haven't ovulated yet, then it probably is an ovulation, but don't rule out pregnancy until you take a HPT. Fx for you!!!


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks, I called DH (I am at work right now) and he told me to get an HPT right then and there and tell him what the result it. HAHAHAHAHA. He cracks me up sometimes. I might give in and test tonight. But I am doing good with this 2WW, I ALWAYS end up testing everyday starting from 10DPO and waste all of my HPT's doing that. So I wanted to wait util 14DPO. I should have never taken a stupid OPK! 

It could be possible that I am O'ing late. But I also had a positive on CD15. So we will see. I have heard of many women get positive OPK's and they were pregnant. But I have also heard of women getting positives, and they were not pregnant. But at least I have something to hope for!


----------



## aak

Hi ! I am also 20 TTC #1 and have PCOS ! I was diagnosed at 15 years old when my periods were super irregular. I didn't know how frustrating it would be late on in life. I understand wanting to reach out to people in a similar position, its alot easier to relate to people our age going through this personally. 

Best of luck to you !


----------



## LuluSS

aak said:


> Hi ! I am also 20 TTC #1 and have PCOS ! I was diagnosed at 15 years old when my periods were super irregular. I didn't know how frustrating it would be late on in life. I understand wanting to reach out to people in a similar position, its alot easier to relate to people our age going through this personally.
> 
> Best of luck to you !

Hi, welcome :flower:

I remember your from your intro thread!


----------



## Montana

Oh I thought you had said that you haven't ovulated yet. That is so exciting. Sound like you are a POAS-aholic! Haha. I would be anxious to test too!


----------



## Montana

Hi aak. I agree with you. Sharing with other women who actually understand what you're going through is comforting and helps me get through the stress of TTC. Glad you joined :0)


----------



## LuluSS

Montana said:


> Oh I thought you had said that you haven't ovulated yet. That is so exciting. Sound like you are a POAS-aholic! Haha. I would be anxious to test too!

Well, ff never detected O, and I never got any symptoms of O (no EWCM or O pains). But I guess your body can do crazy things. I got really excited, but now I just realized that PCOS can cause random LH surges throughout the cycle since your hormones are all crazy. :nope:

Not losing hope though. Going to test tonight and at "12DPO", I should get pretty accurate results.

Will ket you guys know!

Oh, and I am a POAS addict! I am surprised I waited this long.


----------



## nlk

hi guys! welcome to the newbies!! :flower:

im excited for you LuLu! cant wait to hear how it goes!

aak, i agree. i think its so nice that so many girls have joined this thread..its so nice to have someone to share all this with!

montana, i cant remember whether i already said hi to you here, but in case i didnt, welcome! i could just scroll back through but im too lazy:haha:

soooo, with my pcos i havent had a period since coming off the pill, back in the middle of november. but i never had regular periods anyway, so its very difficult to know if/when i ovulate! so just going to poas a random times:thumbup: so going to tomorrow! excited, but know that its probably going to be a bfn anyway. but at least then my gp can start me on clomid! so either way its all goooooooood


----------



## LuluSS

nlk said:


> hi guys! welcome to the newbies!! :flower:
> 
> im excited for you LuLu! cant wait to hear how it goes!
> 
> aak, i agree. i think its so nice that so many girls have joined this thread..its so nice to have someone to share all this with!
> 
> montana, i cant remember whether i already said hi to you here, but in case i didnt, welcome! i could just scroll back through but im too lazy:haha:
> 
> soooo, with my pcos i havent had a period since coming off the pill, back in the middle of november. but i never had regular periods anyway, so its very difficult to know if/when i ovulate! so just going to poas a random times:thumbup: so going to tomorrow! excited, but know that its probably going to be a bfn anyway. but at least then my gp can start me on clomid! so either way its all goooooooood

You haven't had AF since November!? Can your doctor put you on provera to jump start it so you can start a fresh new cycle?


----------



## Montana

Doctors just don't listen sometimes. I didn't have my period for 1 YEAR and had to switch doctors for something to actually be done (BCP). I went in about 5 months after I wasn't getting my period and they told me to wait it out. My new doctor was shocked that they didn't do anything for me. If you don't get your period then the lining around your uterus doesn't shed, which leads to build up, which can turn into endrometrial cancer. They had to do a bunch of tests to make sure I didn't have cancer. So stressful!


----------



## Montana

A good video about pcos

https://www.youtube.com/user/nucleusanimation#p/a/u/1/FsNKyKS7M_s


----------



## LuluSS

Well I tested. And it was a :bfn:

:cry:


----------



## Montana

LuluSS said:


> Well I tested. And it was a :bfn:
> 
> :cry:

I'm sorry :0(
Try to focus on the positive. You are ovulating which a lot of women with PCOS have a hard time doing even when on clomid. It is possible for you to conceive. It will happen for you. It'll just take time. I know it's easier said, specially when you ge a BFN. 

You aren't out just yet. 12dpo is still early.


----------



## nlk

LuluSS said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> hi guys! welcome to the newbies!! :flower:
> 
> im excited for you LuLu! cant wait to hear how it goes!
> 
> aak, i agree. i think its so nice that so many girls have joined this thread..its so nice to have someone to share all this with!
> 
> montana, i cant remember whether i already said hi to you here, but in case i didnt, welcome! i could just scroll back through but im too lazy:haha:
> 
> soooo, with my pcos i havent had a period since coming off the pill, back in the middle of november. but i never had regular periods anyway, so its very difficult to know if/when i ovulate! so just going to poas a random times:thumbup: so going to tomorrow! excited, but know that its probably going to be a bfn anyway. but at least then my gp can start me on clomid! so either way its all goooooooood
> 
> You haven't had AF since November!? Can your doctor put you on provera to jump start it so you can start a fresh new cycle?Click to expand...

i know, its ridiculous! but im just one of the people with pcos who doesnt get AF whatsoever. it sucks!

im trying to get an appointment for next week, but my doc is fully booked atm, and they are going to give me the provera to kickstart it. but i have to go in every three months for it, because they know that, chance are, i wont get AF without it. which although it sucks, means that when i finally get a doctors appointment next week i will get the provera and then get referred to a FS straight away, without having to ttc naturally for a year. which i suppose is a good thing, since i havent been trying very long at all.

sorry to hear about the bfn, lulu. as montana said, youre not out yet. i really hope you get your bfp. it would be so nice to get some positives for this group! not sure whether i should start tracking whos got their bfp in here?! might be quite nice to see! x


----------



## LuluSS

Montana said:


> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> Well I tested. And it was a :bfn:
> 
> :cry:
> 
> I'm sorry :0(
> Try to focus on the positive. You are ovulating which a lot of women with PCOS have a hard time doing even when on clomid. It is possible for you to conceive. It will happen for you. It'll just take time. I know it's easier said, specially when you ge a BFN.
> 
> You aren't out just yet. 12dpo is still early.Click to expand...

Well, that is the thing. I thought I ovulated because of the positive OPK. Then I thought I didn't ovulate because my temps are crazy and I never had a spike. Then I thought I did ovulate because I thought I was pregnant. But now I am pretty sure I did not ovulate. Also, my temps have started to drop :nope:


----------



## LuluSS

nlk said:


> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> hi guys! welcome to the newbies!! :flower:
> 
> im excited for you LuLu! cant wait to hear how it goes!
> 
> aak, i agree. i think its so nice that so many girls have joined this thread..its so nice to have someone to share all this with!
> 
> montana, i cant remember whether i already said hi to you here, but in case i didnt, welcome! i could just scroll back through but im too lazy:haha:
> 
> soooo, with my pcos i havent had a period since coming off the pill, back in the middle of november. but i never had regular periods anyway, so its very difficult to know if/when i ovulate! so just going to poas a random times:thumbup: so going to tomorrow! excited, but know that its probably going to be a bfn anyway. but at least then my gp can start me on clomid! so either way its all goooooooood
> 
> You haven't had AF since November!? Can your doctor put you on provera to jump start it so you can start a fresh new cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> i know, its ridiculous! but im just one of the people with pcos who doesnt get AF whatsoever. it sucks!
> 
> im trying to get an appointment for next week, but my doc is fully booked atm, and they are going to give me the provera to kickstart it. but i have to go in every three months for it, because they know that, chance are, i wont get AF without it. which although it sucks, means that when i finally get a doctors appointment next week i will get the provera and then get referred to a FS straight away, without having to ttc naturally for a year. which i suppose is a good thing, since i havent been trying very long at all.
> 
> sorry to hear about the bfn, lulu. as montana said, youre not out yet. i really hope you get your bfp. it would be so nice to get some positives for this group! not sure whether i should start tracking whos got their bfp in here?! might be quite nice to see! xClick to expand...

That is good that you get to see the specialist right away. I do too, and I have only been TTC for 7 cycles (about to start my 8th cycle). My endo said he tells people to go see the FS after 6-9 months so I am right there.

I guess I will make that phone call to the specialist today.

Oh, but I am not longer in the "never had a second line group". Because I checked the HPT this morning and it had a SUPER faint evap line. I have NEVER had one before and even though it doesn't mean I am pregnant, it is still exciting to see lol.


----------



## evera004

I have had pcos since i was 4... were ttc and im 10 days late with a stiff pelvis and gas... LOTS OF GAS.... constipation and TWO negative hpts


HELP!!!!


----------



## katherinegrey

Hi girls! Haven't posted for a while so just checking how everyone is??

I'm still ttc, it's 8 months to the day tomorrow since we first started :( I really thought I'd be pregnant by now :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

katherinegrey said:


> Hi girls! Haven't posted for a while so just checking how everyone is??
> 
> I'm still ttc, it's 8 months to the day tomorrow since we first started :( I really thought I'd be pregnant by now :(

Don't lose hope, took me 14 months x


----------



## ghinspire22

So I found out on Monday from my doctor when I went in for my PAP Test that she doesn't think I am ovulating. I didn't think I was either so...I am upping my medication to 1500mg of Metformin a day and then I am going to continue trying to lose weight slowly and see if that doesn't jump start my body.


----------



## LuluSS

ghinspire22 said:


> So I found out on Monday from my doctor when I went in for my PAP Test that she doesn't think I am ovulating. I didn't think I was either so...I am upping my medication to 1500mg of Metformin a day and then I am going to continue trying to lose weight slowly and see if that doesn't jump start my body.

They aren't trying Clomid? Isnt' Clomid a little bit stronger when inducing ovulation?


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you so much Mrs. B :flower:

It just gets frustrating sometimes xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

katherinegrey said:


> Thank you so much Mrs. B :flower:
> 
> It just gets frustrating sometimes xx

I know :hugs: the waiting isn't over once you get there either xx


----------



## ghinspire22

LuluSS said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> So I found out on Monday from my doctor when I went in for my PAP Test that she doesn't think I am ovulating. I didn't think I was either so...I am upping my medication to 1500mg of Metformin a day and then I am going to continue trying to lose weight slowly and see if that doesn't jump start my body.
> 
> They aren't trying Clomid? Isnt' Clomid a little bit stronger when inducing ovulation?Click to expand...

I guess they thought I should try this for right now. We can only hope it works. I might end up getting switched to the medicine anyway if nothing happens.


----------



## Montana

LuluSS: glad you're able to take the next step. Let me know what they do for you

Evera: is it normal for you to be late? Maybe you ovulated later this month and so your period is late? Your symptoms definitely match up with pregnancy symptoms though. Hope you are pregnant! 

Katherine: I know it can get so stressful TTC with PCOS. It sometimes doesn't seem fair. Specially when everyone around you is getting pregnant (I may be speaking from experience, but am clearly not bitter ;) ) but it will happen for you. You will have a baby in your arms one day and forget about all the pain and hardship you went through. Remember the reason for all of this. To one day hold your son or daughter and to know that they came from all your hard work. And they're yours forever :0)

Ghinspire: glad they upped your metformin. Sounds like that's the last thing they can do for you before clomid.


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies,

At the mo I'm ovulating every 3 months (ugh). I was prescribed metformin to get me ovulating more regularly but I'm not taking it at the mo. I know it sounds silly but wanted to see what my body could do by itself first. However, I'm thinking of going back on it at end of March-April time. 

Ghinspire: my specialist wanted me to be on metformin for 6 mths before trying clomid so maybe that's why you haven't been prescribed it yet...?


----------



## evera004

Montana said:


> LuluSS: glad you're able to take the next step. Let me know what they do for you
> 
> Evera: is it normal for you to be late? Maybe you ovulated later this month and so your period is late? Your symptoms definitely match up with pregnancy symptoms though. Hope you are pregnant!
> 
> Katherine: I know it can get so stressful TTC with PCOS. It sometimes doesn't seem fair. Specially when everyone around you is getting pregnant (I may be speaking from experience, but am clearly not bitter ;) ) but it will happen for you. You will have a baby in your arms one day and forget about all the pain and hardship you went through. Remember the reason for all of this. To one day hold your son or daughter and to know that they came from all your hard work. And they're yours forever :0)
> 
> Ghinspire: glad they upped your metformin. Sounds like that's the last thing they can do for you before clomid.



No im NEVER late! the latest ive ever been is 3 days and i go running to walgreens to get and hpt because its so rare. THANKS!


----------



## LuluSS

ghinspire22 said:


> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> So I found out on Monday from my doctor when I went in for my PAP Test that she doesn't think I am ovulating. I didn't think I was either so...I am upping my medication to 1500mg of Metformin a day and then I am going to continue trying to lose weight slowly and see if that doesn't jump start my body.
> 
> They aren't trying Clomid? Isnt' Clomid a little bit stronger when inducing ovulation?Click to expand...
> 
> I guess they thought I should try this for right now. We can only hope it works. I might end up getting switched to the medicine anyway if nothing happens.Click to expand...

Well, I guess Metformin has less side effects and less chance of multiples then Clomid, so it would be nice if it does work!


----------



## LuluSS

Ok ladies, AF should be due today (unless my hormones are messing with me again), and no sign yet, but she usually comes in the afternoon. Also, my temp went back up this morning! Don't know how accurate it is though because I woke up earlier (but didn't get up) and went back to sleep. This is torture!


----------



## nlk

hi girls!! hope you are all doing well, let me know what youre all up to?!

i got given my first lot of provera to start taking tomorrow to induce AF, and am just waiting on a referral in the post for my FD appointment!!:happydance::happydance: so excited! i should get an appointment at the latest april (still a drag though!) at which i will start my clomid journey!

whats everyone got planned for valentines then?! technically its valentines day already here....but im on my way to bed! hope to see lots of news here tomorrow!! sending lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all!


----------



## LuluSS

Hi nlk! I am glad that you got provera! I hope your FS appointment won't bee TOO far out! April seems so far away! Then again, it is the middle of February already.

AF still hasn't come for me. I still haven't tested since last Wednesday. I think since I didn't O this cycle, then my period will come whenever it wants since it will be "fake". I had AF cramping all weekend and nothing today. Ugh, stupid body. My temp did finally drop this morning so hopefully AF will be here soon......just in time for Valentine's Day :(


----------



## Mandie831

I have been roaming baby and bump looking for a thread about metformin that is still alive and have yet to find anything . Has anyone on here tried metformin and had any luck?
I am getting ready to start and I have read some things online about it regulating periods and making women ovulate, and just wondering if anyone on here has first had experience.
I have never tested high on a blood sugar test and wondering if I can still be inulin resistant without that, and if I'm not insulin resistant then the metformin wont help at all I dont think, but I dk. 
Any help/advice is appreciated.

Thanks :)


----------



## ghinspire22

I had a really light period this cycle. No idea what that means but I am hoping this new cycle is something good.


----------



## nlk

Mandie831 said:


> I have been roaming baby and bump looking for a thread about metformin that is still alive and have yet to find anything . Has anyone on here tried metformin and had any luck?
> I am getting ready to start and I have read some things online about it regulating periods and making women ovulate, and just wondering if anyone on here has first had experience.
> I have never tested high on a blood sugar test and wondering if I can still be inulin resistant without that, and if I'm not insulin resistant then the metformin wont help at all I dont think, but I dk.
> Any help/advice is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks :)

hi and welcome!

i havent had experience with metformin, but the way it works is by tackling the insulin resistance which may be stopping you ovulating.

blood sugar levels are normally an indicator of diabetes, which would result from insulin resistance if it was not controlled properly. i am mildly insulin resistant with my pcos, but currently my blood sugar levels are normal. so definitely dont assume normal blood sugar levels mean no insulin resistance!

its good to control insulin resistance, because it is related to the high levels of testosterone associated with pcos. so, in turn, it helps to control your hormone levels. i dont think it _makes_ you ovulate in the same way as clomid would...i think its more of helping you to start ovulating on your own, so increasing your chances of falling pregnant naturally.

hope this is of some help. im sure you could always start a new thread asking about it if this hasnt helped. if any of the other ladies on here have first hand experience or can offer more help, im sure they would answer it :)

good luck!


----------



## nlk

lulu that sucks, but hopefully once AF has been and gone you can look forward to a fresh new (and hopefully successful!) cycle! it sucks if you didnt ovulate, i know how disheartening it can be.

ghinsphere, i hope this next cycle is your lucky one! look forward to hearing how it all goes!!


----------



## Mandie831

@nlk

Hi thanks for the reply, 
I did try starting my own thread but have yet to get any replies on it, lots of views though! lol.
Yeah from what I read it does just help you naturally, and was just kind of looking for some stories of people who had luck with it.

Glad to hear that normal blood sugar does not necessarily mean insulin resistant, I was a bit skeptical about the metformin working looking at it that way! 
Thanks Again,
Amanda


----------



## nlk

no worries!

where did you post your thread? if youve posted in the ttc forums, it may be worthwhile posting again in the seondary infertility, which is located in the longterm trying to conceive bit..i think there might be more women in there who have first hand experience of taking drugs such as metformin.

hopefully you get some more information on it all!


----------



## missingachild

hi all, i'm new to all this, and am going to give it a try. i'm 27 going on 28. my partner and i are going into our 4th year of trying to conceive. i was diagnosed with PCOS 2 years ago when i notice after the death of my father that my cyles stopped for 10 months. i have gone to my first gyno 2 years ago and he ran extra tests - i have a slight insulin resistance. my partners sperm is above average. i have been on clomid for approx of 12 cycles, in which my cycles have been at different counts ranging from 35 day to now just gone to 27 day. i eat heathly i work heaps as i love the job i do. but i'm over the fact that everyone around me is not even trying to fall pregnant for the right reasons and are falling pregnant. it hurts knowing i've put everything into this and i feel that no one who's around me on the day to day life really understands what i'm going through.
looking for help and support from anywhere as i'm close to just giving up and throwing the towel in. 
:(


----------



## nlk

missingachild said:


> hi all, i'm new to all this, and am going to give it a try. i'm 27 going on 28. my partner and i are going into our 4th year of trying to conceive. i was diagnosed with PCOS 2 years ago when i notice after the death of my father that my cyles stopped for 10 months. i have gone to my first gyno 2 years ago and he ran extra tests - i have a slight insulin resistance. my partners sperm is above average. i have been on clomid for approx of 12 cycles, in which my cycles have been at different counts ranging from 35 day to now just gone to 27 day. i eat heathly i work heaps as i love the job i do. but i'm over the fact that everyone around me is not even trying to fall pregnant for the right reasons and are falling pregnant. it hurts knowing i've put everything into this and i feel that no one who's around me on the day to day life really understands what i'm going through.
> looking for help and support from anywhere as i'm close to just giving up and throwing the towel in.
> :(




im so sorry to hear you feel like this. i know how hard it is, when everyone else seems to be getting pregnant without even trying...and here we all are, going to ridiculous lengths just for a shot at it! its hard to keep going everyday, especially when you get a bit of a down day where you feel like giving up. maybe it might be worth just taking a break from it all? just have a few months (or even just one month) off of clomid, not actively ttc, just to relax and enjoy yourself a bit. then, when you think youre ready to start it again, you will be refreshed and ready to face it all. ive spoken to a few girls who have done this, and actually ended up getting pregnant whilst they were taking a break from actively ttc, or on their first cycle back on clomid! 

it definitely shouldnt be this stressful, but i know that it is. i dont know what else to say, otherwise i would not be stressed about it all myself. if you ever need to chat, feel free to pm me. youre always welcome to vent here, as well! x


----------



## ghinspire22

I haven't been able to start my Clear blue Easy Monitor testing yet this cycle because it's not blinking with the testing sign. It's annoying waiting to see that flashing little stick to tell me I can start testing once more. 

I'm not certain if I will ovulate this cycle but I am hoping that the Metformin is going to do something this time. Although my last period has been REALLY light. So I'm not exactly sure what is going on because when I did take a pregnancy test it said negative. All I can do is wait until I can start testing again to see if I get that little egg.

PCOS can be frustrating and it's making me feel like I am infertile.


----------



## Montana

missingachild said:


> hi all, i'm new to all this, and am going to give it a try. i'm 27 going on 28. my partner and i are going into our 4th year of trying to conceive. i was diagnosed with PCOS 2 years ago when i notice after the death of my father that my cyles stopped for 10 months. i have gone to my first gyno 2 years ago and he ran extra tests - i have a slight insulin resistance. my partners sperm is above average. i have been on clomid for approx of 12 cycles, in which my cycles have been at different counts ranging from 35 day to now just gone to 27 day. i eat heathly i work heaps as i love the job i do. but i'm over the fact that everyone around me is not even trying to fall pregnant for the right reasons and are falling pregnant. it hurts knowing i've put everything into this and i feel that no one who's around me on the day to day life really understands what i'm going through.
> looking for help and support from anywhere as i'm close to just giving up and throwing the towel in.
> :(


Don't give up! What has your doctor said? Do you know what the next step would be? I know how frustrating it can be. Just know that you're not alone. We all feel the same things you're feeling. 

Seems like everyone's waiting for the next cycle. I'm in the same boat. I've just finished one cycle of testing with the clear blue monitor and it didn't pick up a peak. I had 19 days of high. I'm so bummed. I was really hopeful that I would become somewhat regular but it isn't working out that way. Now I'm just hoping I'll get a period. Before BCP I wasn't getting any on my own. So I guess we'll see


----------



## missingachild

Montana said:


> Don't give up! What has your doctor said? Do you know what the next step would be? I know how frustrating it can be. Just know that you're not alone. We all feel the same things you're feeling.
> 
> Seems like everyone's waiting for the next cycle. I'm in the same boat. I've just finished one cycle of testing with the clear blue monitor and it didn't pick up a peak. I had 19 days of high. I'm so bummed. I was really hopeful that I would become somewhat regular but it isn't working out that way. Now I'm just hoping I'll get a period. Before BCP I wasn't getting any on my own. So I guess we'll see

thanx heaps, as for my next step you won't believe what i have to do. my original gyno has left ths state i live in to move up the coast, not only did i not find out in time to get a transfer but i'm trying to get in and see another gyno who's waiting list is 6 months!!! so i have no next step. the only thing i have to go on is that for the past 3 cycles i have been consistant without the medication clomid but the only thing that has not changed since being on clomid is how heavy i bleed.and the only last bit of good news is that when i went to my GP she stated that both ovaries are not enlarged anymore and that she can not feel any signs of cysts. (not sure if i should believe this even though it was done in january) that was a internal when i got my pap done.


----------



## Montana

Missingachild

I can't believe the wait is that long! Ask them to put you on the cancellation list. Theres bound to be that patients cancel before then. I really hope you can get in before then. 
Don't get too stressed out. Since we've started TTC, I've been so emotional and was putting so much pressure on myself. I felt like a failure for not being able to do what millions of other women can. 
Well, I finally have come to terms that it's just not going to happen for me as easy as it has been for my friends. And that's ok. Everyone has hardships they go through and getting pregnant happens to be mine. I knew that I had to surrender and let God take control. I feel like a weight has been lifted.


----------



## EmilyDB1993

Hi! I'm 18 years old, diagnosed with PCOS 3 years ago at 15, TTC #1 and this is our first month. I'm really hoping it will happen instantly, especially after recieving my psychic reading but I'm almost certain it won't!

Fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## missingachild

i have already asked to be put on the cancelation list but as the receptionist said there is only 3 gynos and being rural its really hard to be first.


----------



## Montana

ghinspire22 said:


> I haven't been able to start my Clear blue Easy Monitor testing yet this cycle because it's not blinking with the testing sign. It's annoying waiting to see that flashing little stick to tell me I can start testing once more.
> 
> I'm not certain if I will ovulate this cycle but I am hoping that the Metformin is going to do something this time. Although my last period has been REALLY light. So I'm not exactly sure what is going on because when I did take a pregnancy test it said negative. All I can do is wait until I can start testing again to see if I get that little egg.
> 
> PCOS can be frustrating and it's making me feel like I am infertile.

I know how you feel! I didn't gets peak and feel like I've wasted 20 sticks. Ugh, so frustrating!


----------



## Montana

Welcome Emily! My husband and I recently started trying as well. We are in the same boat, it seems :0)

Missingachild, I'm sorry :0(
What a bummer. Reading your post did make me realize that I should probably schedule my appointment with my doctor to talk about the next step. The first appointment she had wasn't until the middle of March!


----------



## LuluSS

Hello, how is everyone? Anything new?

I have a question. I have still not heard from the FS. She called me last week, but I missed the call and tried calling her right back but she didn't answer. I also left another voice mail yesterday morning. I do not want to go to another FS because the next closest one through Kaiser is 90 minutes away!

I see others who just go to their regular doctor or an OBGYN and they get basic treatment such as metformin and/or Clomid. How did you do that? Mine just told me to go see a FS. I already know what is wrong, and I am sure the FS is just going to try out Clomid first but it is taking forever! Now I am already on CD 6 of my new cycle so it is too late to try Clomid this cycle. I am thinking about making an appointment with another OBGYN. What do I say to them to try and get help???


----------



## nlk

LuluSS said:


> Hello, how is everyone? Anything new?
> 
> I have a question. I have still not heard from the FS. She called me last week, but I missed the call and tried calling her right back but she didn't answer. I also left another voice mail yesterday morning. I do not want to go to another FS because the next closest one through Kaiser is 90 minutes away!
> 
> I see others who just go to their regular doctor or an OBGYN and they get basic treatment such as metformin and/or Clomid. How did you do that? Mine just told me to go see a FS. I already know what is wrong, and I am sure the FS is just going to try out Clomid first but it is taking forever! Now I am already on CD 6 of my new cycle so it is too late to try Clomid this cycle. I am thinking about making an appointment with another OBGYN. What do I say to them to try and get help???

Hi Lulu. im not really too sure about how to get back in contact with the FS..how far away is she from you? is there anyway you could just go down there, or get through to her receptionist? i mean, what did the message say? did it ask you to call her back, or was it everything that she basically would have told you in person...it might be best to try and go back to your doctor and see whether they can get in contact for you.

my regular doctor wont prescribe me clomid either. i think it depends on whether they know much about fertility. i asked my doctor outright why i couldnt just have it from him, rather than waiting 6 weeks for an appointment with a FS, and he said it was because of the amount of monitoring that i would need, and he is not able to do it sufficiently. but i know many people who seem to be getting it straight from their doctor. my doctor has explained what is wrong to the FS already, so all i need is some further testing to make sure that pcos is the only problem and then they will start me on clomid. so maybe it is the same for you. i can imagine how frustrating it is to have already started a new cycle, but im pretty sure they wouldnt have simply put you on clomid straight away, so i dont think you have necessarily missed out on anything. like i said, i have already had all my bloodwork done, by my doc said that they will probably want to take more swabs etc for their own use, which wont be done before i see them.

sorry for the long reply. i think your best option is to keep trying to contact them, and leave messages. i imagine theyre really busy. if not, go back to your doctor and ask them to chase her up on your behalf.

on another note, i finally got my FS referral, after six months waiting. so only a few more weeks to wait! we might get to be clomid buddies :thumbup: i just have to get through this provera, which my body seems to be hating. throwing up for 2 days is not nice!!


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks! Yeah, well I believe the OBGYN would have sufficient monitoring, etc. I have Kaiser so ALL of my doctors (including the FS) are all in the same hospital! I am requesting an appointment with the OBGYN to follow up with them and see if she can't get a hold of the FS. You don't really need a referral to the FS and there is only one number to call them, and it is the number to the infertility coordinator...who never answers! All she said when she left a message was to call her back. OMG I just listened to the voice mail again. And the number she left me was different then the number I have. :dohh:

I just wanted to tyr Clomid with the OBGYN because then everything would be covered! I only have 50% coverage for infertility treatments....ugh. Well I guess I have an expensive journey ahead of me!

YAY! Clomid buddies! Good luck at your appointment. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Montana

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? Hope we have at least one BFP!

I went to my doctor this last Wednesday and she gave me provera to start my period and then clomid to take on CD5-9. I am on my third day taking provera and thought to myself, 'my doctor never did a urine test to make sure I wasn't pregnant.' I decided to take one thinking there was no possible way I was pregnant since I've never had a positive opk. I quickly looked at it and did a double take because there was a VERY faint pink line. I just took another one and same thing. I am going into the clinic tomorrow morning to get a blood test. I'm nervous about taking provera while possibly pregnant. What do you ladies think?


----------



## katherinegrey

Montana, I'd hold off on the provera just yet until your bloods come back honey!! Good luck!!!


----------



## nlk

montana, i agree with katherine...you should definitely not take the provera until you know for sure that youre not pregnant. when i was prescribed it, the first thing i did was take a trst to make sure, because apparently it can cause a lot of problems, because youre messing with your hormone levels so much in a short space of time. postponing them a few days wont cause any issues :)

hope its your bfp and that you dont need the provera after all!!


----------



## ghinspire22

Hi everyone, it has been awhile and I've been struggling. I'm due for my period this week. I know that it will probably come. Supposedly according to my ovulation monitor I ovulated. It was first time I have EVER gotten a reading. Sadly hubby wasn't here and on a business trip instead. 

I just wish this journey was a little easier.


----------



## LuluSS

ghinspire22 said:


> Hi everyone, it has been awhile and I've been struggling. I'm due for my period this week. I know that it will probably come. Supposedly according to my ovulation monitor I ovulated. It was first time I have EVER gotten a reading. Sadly hubby wasn't here and on a business trip instead.
> 
> I just wish this journey was a little easier.

I am sorry he was out of town during O time. But don't get too down. At least you finally got a positive OPK!! That is good! I get positive OPK's all the time. Usually randomly throughout my cycle. I don't think I actually release an egg though. Gotta love crazy PCOS hormones...not.

AF showed for me today :(


----------



## Montana

Thanks ladies! I took another test this morning and the line is a lot darker. I can't believe this has actually happened. The doctor told me that I couldn't have kids naturally so this is a true miracle. I had my pastors pray over me and I conceived a couple days later. God is a loving God. 

Matthew 7:7 
"ask and it Will be given to you. Seek and you will find. Knock and the door will be opened to you."

Good luck. Praying for all of you!


----------



## Brittnee

Hi i just joined today and was reading your posts. i was recently diagnosed with pcos after curiosity of why i wasnt getting pregnant. (im 19) i just started metformin about a week ago, i really hope it helps. i have had all the symptoms of pcos including being overweight. how do you track your cycle days? is cd1 the day when you start your period? im really hoping to have some luck on metformin... i know i have always wanted to have kids, and its been really fustrating me with all these problems... i just need to talk to people who understand how i feel, i see more and more people around me each day getting pregnant and having their beautiful babies and im just wondering will mine ever come?


----------



## ghinspire22

LuluSS said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, it has been awhile and I've been struggling. I'm due for my period this week. I know that it will probably come. Supposedly according to my ovulation monitor I ovulated. It was first time I have EVER gotten a reading. Sadly hubby wasn't here and on a business trip instead.
> 
> I just wish this journey was a little easier.
> 
> I am sorry he was out of town during O time. But don't get too down. At least you finally got a positive OPK!! That is good! I get positive OPK's all the time. Usually randomly throughout my cycle. I don't think I actually release an egg though. Gotta love crazy PCOS hormones...not.
> 
> AF showed for me today :(Click to expand...

I'm sorry about you getting your AF. I know how frustrating that is especially when you want nothing more than that BFP. Mine hasn't shown up today but I am just waiting for it to randomly show up. I know it's supposed to come this week. A part of me wishes it wouldn't and instead I would have to take a pregnancy test and find that I am pregnant. However, I get the feeling that I will not be pregnant.

All we can do is keep on trying. I have faith we can do it!


----------



## LuluSS

I know what you mean about AF randomly showing up. I thought I had a perfect 14 day LP, but then some cycles were all crazy, and I would get more then one positive OPK throughout my cycle. Ugh. This last cycle was only 25 days for me! The one before that was 35 days. Ugh.

Well I hope AF stays away for you. And that you get to test. Good luck!


----------



## nlk

Brittnee said:


> Hi i just joined today and was reading your posts. i was recently diagnosed with pcos after curiosity of why i wasnt getting pregnant. (im 19) i just started metformin about a week ago, i really hope it helps. i have had all the symptoms of pcos including being overweight. how do you track your cycle days? is cd1 the day when you start your period? im really hoping to have some luck on metformin... i know i have always wanted to have kids, and its been really fustrating me with all these problems... i just need to talk to people who understand how i feel, i see more and more people around me each day getting pregnant and having their beautiful babies and im just wondering will mine ever come?

Hi and welcome :flower:

im pretty sure CD1 is the first day of your period...but i have no idea how to really track anything other than that! if youre looking to track other things, like ovulation etc, then using opks and temping can help identify whether any fertility meds are working for you. but im pretty sure if you see a FS whilst taking them, they will be able to tell you whether they are working through taking blood tests regularly.

youll find lots of people here who understand how you feel, and what youre going through, me being one of them :) i hope you stick around with us all, because its really helpful to have someone to talk to about it all. i know its helped me loads. metformin has pretty good success rates of helping with ovulation, and im sure you will be able to start seeing the improvements soon! we'll all have babies in our arms soon enough :)


----------



## nlk

also, should i start keeping a track of how many bfps we've had so far? might be quite nice to see? and keep track of the members in here...an idea?:shrug:


----------



## Montana

So I went in for a blood draw and ultrasound on Monday. OB didn't see anything on the ultrasound and said that its too early. She believes I'm about 4 or 5 weeks. I'm going in on thursday for another blood test to see if my beta has gone up. I'm pretty sure it has because the pregnancy tests get darker each day!!!
I hope this baby stays in my belly. I'm so nervous about misscarrying. 

How is everyone doing? I want updates!


----------



## Montana

I also wanted to mention that there is a website specifically for women with PCOS. 

Soulcysters.net


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm so glad I found this thread! I was diagnosed with PCOSat the end of February, I hadn't ovulated after a mc in January so my doctor did bloodwork and an ultrasound. I took Prometrium to induce a period and now I'm on my last day of Clomid. I'm so scared that it won't work for me... I'm still struggling with my mc and then finding out about PCOS.


----------



## minuet

Montana said:


> So I went in for a blood draw and ultrasound on Monday. OB didn't see anything on the ultrasound and said that its too early. She believes I'm about 4 or 5 weeks. I'm going in on thursday for another blood test to see if my beta has gone up. I'm pretty sure it has because the pregnancy tests get darker each day!!!
> I hope this baby stays in my belly. I'm so nervous about misscarrying.
> 
> How is everyone doing? I want updates!

thats a truly crazy story! what a blessing for you! God does work miracles. :)


----------



## katherinegrey

Congratulations Montana :) 

I'm 5dpo, so we'll see if 9th time is the charm! lol!


----------



## LuluSS

Well, we finally got DH's blood results and SA results. So the infertility coordinator can submit our referral to the clinic! They have to make a decision in 4 business days. So hopefully I will be able to make an appointment next week!

Also, I am on CD5....so nothing exciting for this cycle yet!


----------



## Montana

StayHopeful said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread! I was diagnosed with PCOSat the end of February, I hadn't ovulated after a mc in January so my doctor did bloodwork and an ultrasound. I took Prometrium to induce a period and now I'm on my last day of Clomid. I'm so scared that it won't work for me... I'm still struggling with my mc and then finding out about PCOS.

I had a miscarriage almost two years ago and found out I had PCOS a year later. I know it can be difficult emotionally. A miscarriage is someone you will never simply forget. You just have to find a way to manage the hurt. And keep reminding yourself that all this hard work produces something miraculous.


----------



## StayHopeful

Montana said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I found this thread! I was diagnosed with PCOSat the end of February, I hadn't ovulated after a mc in January so my doctor did bloodwork and an ultrasound. I took Prometrium to induce a period and now I'm on my last day of Clomid. I'm so scared that it won't work for me... I'm still struggling with my mc and then finding out about PCOS.
> 
> I had a miscarriage almost two years ago and found out I had PCOS a year later. I know it can be difficult emotionally. A miscarriage is someone you will never simply forget. You just have to find a way to manage the hurt. And keep reminding yourself that all this hard work produces something miraculous.Click to expand...

Thank you so much for this and I'm so sorry for your loss. Some days I can manage the hurt and sometimes it's overwhelming. I'm definitely trying to remind myself of my miracle, it's just hard to keep sight of it sometimes. I'm just so worried that Clomid won't work this time...

Congratulations on your BFP! I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## LuluSS

Hi everyone - I just saw on DH's blood results that he has low testosterone. He only has a level of 211. And the normal should be 300-800. I am pretty upset.....


----------



## Montana

LuluSS said:


> Hi everyone - I just saw on DH's blood results that he has low testosterone. He only has a level of 211. And the normal should be 300-800. I am pretty upset.....

I'm so sorry to hear that. Does the doctor want to see him? I think he should definitely make an appointment. 
I have heard of a couple with the same problem, and he was given injections every couple of weeks which bumped it back into the normal range. 
I'll be thinking of you. Keep us update!


----------



## LuluSS

Montana said:


> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - I just saw on DH's blood results that he has low testosterone. He only has a level of 211. And the normal should be 300-800. I am pretty upset.....
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that. Does the doctor want to see him? I think he should definitely make an appointment.
> I have heard of a couple with the same problem, and he was given injections every couple of weeks which bumped it back into the normal range.
> I'll be thinking of you. Keep us update!Click to expand...

His doctor didn't even say anything about it. Who even knows if the doctor even looked at his results. DH picked them up at the front desk. 

I told him to call today to get a referral to the endocrinologist.


----------



## Helena_

sorry to hear about the low testosterone :(


----------



## Montana

Lulu, I can't believe that they didn't say anything. It's definitely important for him to be seen. Doctors frustrate me sometimes. They are payed to catch these sorts of things!


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies! How are you?

I started metformin today and am really excited. My cycles have been getting longer (last one was 78 days!) so am hoping this will sort them out.

Oh, and we've just been on holiday to Malaysia and visited an historic building built and owned by a great Chinese figure. The tour guide was saying that visiting the building helps fertility as women who are TTC concieve within 3 months of visiting it! Haha. I'm not superstitious but it would be hilarious (and awesome) if this turns out to be the case...


----------



## LuluSS

Montana said:


> Lulu, I can't believe that they didn't say anything. It's definitely important for him to be seen. Doctors frustrate me sometimes. They are payed to catch these sorts of things!

Thanks. He talked to his doctor and his doctor said he wasn't too worried about it. Ugh. But he does have an appointment this Friday to go over that and his slightly high cholesterol. I told DH not to take anything the doctor gives him for the low testosterone because we are going to see the RE soon and they are more experienced with hormones. So I'd rather him take or do whatever the RE says versus a regular doctor.


----------



## ghinspire22

My period was supposed to come last Monday and didn't. So naturally I got excited so I took a test and got a negative. Then today I started getting the WORST CRAMPS EVER. Ugh!

I guess that means another month is down the drain. *sighs* 

This is the never ending battle. I just want to give up.


----------



## katherinegrey

I got my bfp today ladies :) ninth cycle trying only temping and using opks xx


----------



## LuluSS

Congrats again!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## LuluSS

ghinspire22 said:


> My period was supposed to come last Monday and didn't. So naturally I got excited so I took a test and got a negative. Then today I started getting the WORST CRAMPS EVER. Ugh!
> 
> I guess that means another month is down the drain. *sighs*
> 
> This is the never ending battle. I just want to give up.

Aw I am sorry :hugs:

The same thing happened to me on cycle #7. I was a "week late" and I tested for like 1 week straight, and all BFN's. Then AF showed. But I realized, I probably O'd later then I thought. So my 2WW ended up being a 3WW like you.

It does seem like a never ending battle. But never give up! We will get our BFP's!!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, katherinegrey!


----------



## minuet

katherinegrey said:


> I got my bfp today ladies :) ninth cycle trying only temping and using opks xx

aww congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## skdjf8id

I just turned 20, and found out I have PCOS as well!
Hubby and I have been TTC for about 4 months :)


----------



## gflady

katherinegrey said:


> I got my bfp today ladies :) ninth cycle trying only temping and using opks xx

Congratulations!!!! That's amazing!


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you all so much :) xxx


----------



## gflady

katherinegrey said:


> I got my bfp today ladies :) ninth cycle trying only temping and using opks xx

Congratulations!!!!! :)


----------



## Montana

katherinegrey said:


> I got my bfp today ladies :) ninth cycle trying only temping and using opks xx

So excited for you! Congrats!


----------



## Twistergirl

I just wanted to ask a question, i got PCOS and wanted to know if anyone who is on the larger size and has PCOS got pregnant?


----------



## nlk

ahhhh congrats katherine! so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Montana

Twistergirl said:


> I just wanted to ask a question, i got PCOS and wanted to know if anyone who is on the larger size and has PCOS got pregnant?

From what I've read and heard, it's possible but more difficult to conceive. I know that with PCOS it's harder to lose weight, but doing simple things like going for a walk 5 days per week and cutting out soda can help tremendously. Sometimes 10 pounds makes a big difference.

How long have you been TTC? Are you on any fertility medication?


----------



## lilyannabella

Hi everyone, I am glad I found other women who are going through the same problems Im having ttc.
I am 26 and I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was just 15. At the time I thought it was great not having AF popping up everything month. Little did I know I was in for the worst ride of my life. 
My hubby and I decided to start trying for our first little one about a year ago. I went to the doctor and was put on clomid. Unfortunately clomid didn't work for 4 cycles and I didn't like the idea of fertility drugs anyway. I am presently on fertilaid trying my luck and waiting impatiently for AF to arrive. My cycles are very irregular (between 100-120 days):cry:
I have another appointment in June with my doctor who is insisting I get back on clomid. So while I wait I'll be taking fertilaid to see what happens. 
I'm glad to see women here get their BFP it makes me feel there is actually hope for us.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Twistergirl said:


> I just wanted to ask a question, i got PCOS and wanted to know if anyone who is on the larger size and has PCOS got pregnant?

Yes I did


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats Katherine ;)


----------



## albans_runner

Hello,

Congrats Katherinegrey...

I'm 29 (30 in 3 weeks!) and I was told I have PCOS in December 2011 after being referred to a gynecologist by my GP and had a ultrasound...saw the nasty cysts like a pearl necklace on my ovaries:cry:

I was gutted but I was kind of expecting it. My periods have never been regular (only when on the pill), I'm slightly overweight, bad skin and my PMT is crazy- the hormone imbalance turns me in to a different person.

We've been waiting to try to conceive but now we know this and the gynecologist said it would be harder to conceive we've decided to give it a go. So i have 3 days left on my pill packet and then we'll see what happens.
The gynaecologist said 'until you try, you don't know' and if there is a problem they will give me clomid...anyway so wish us luck over the next couple of months :thumbup:

One question though to you all, the gynecologist said not to bother with OPK's as they don't work well for people with PCOS? but I see some of you use them successfully?


----------



## LuluSS

Hi albans - OPK's kind of work for me. I have always gotten a positive. However, one cycle I got a positive on CD15 and CD28. So I don't know what my hormones were doing there! 

You can always try them out and see if they work. Good luck!


----------



## Montana

Welcome albans! I'm not sure if opks worked on me. I used then for 30 days and never would get a positive because I would ovulate on like day 100 or something. I got tired of buying them because my cycles were as long as yours, if not longer so it gets expensive. I wouldn't use them if I were you. I just made sure that hubby and I bd as often as possible and we never went without bd for more than 5 days. I also took prenatals, fertility blend, ate better, physical activity, and used soft cups after bding. I was desperate!
When you start clomid, you will have to use opk's. 
And who knows, maybe you'll catch the egg before You have to turn to clomid. Happened to me a week before I was supposed to start taking it! Good luck!


----------



## minuet

lilyannabella said:


> Hi everyone, I am glad I found other women who are going through the same problems Im having ttc.
> I am 26 and I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was just 15. At the time I thought it was great not having AF popping up everything month. Little did I know I was in for the worst ride of my life.
> My hubby and I decided to start trying for our first little one about a year ago. I went to the doctor and was put on clomid. Unfortunately clomid didn't work for 4 cycles and I didn't like the idea of fertility drugs anyway. I am presently on fertilaid trying my luck and waiting impatiently for AF to arrive. My cycles are very irregular (between 100-120 days):cry:
> I have another appointment in June with my doctor who is insisting I get back on clomid. So while I wait I'll be taking fertilaid to see what happens.
> I'm glad to see women here get their BFP it makes me feel there is actually hope for us.

awww I'm so sorry! I have had terribly irregular periods too, the same as yours, and fertilaid worked for me at least this month. I pray it works for you! If you don't want to get back on clomid, then don't! There are more options, don't let your doctor force you into something you don't want to do.


----------



## lilyannabella

minuet said:


> lilyannabella said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I am glad I found other women who are going through the same problems Im having ttc.
> I am 26 and I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was just 15. At the time I thought it was great not having AF popping up everything month. Little did I know I was in for the worst ride of my life.
> My hubby and I decided to start trying for our first little one about a year ago. I went to the doctor and was put on clomid. Unfortunately clomid didn't work for 4 cycles and I didn't like the idea of fertility drugs anyway. I am presently on fertilaid trying my luck and waiting impatiently for AF to arrive. My cycles are very irregular (between 100-120 days):cry:
> I have another appointment in June with my doctor who is insisting I get back on clomid. So while I wait I'll be taking fertilaid to see what happens.
> I'm glad to see women here get their BFP it makes me feel there is actually hope for us.
> 
> awww I'm so sorry! I have had terribly irregular periods too, the same as yours, and fertilaid worked for me at least this month. I pray it works for you! If you don't want to get back on clomid, then don't! There are more options, don't let your doctor force you into something you don't want to do.Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the support!:hugs: Its been hard. I am glad to hear that fertilaid worked for you and I actually found someone in the same position as I am. Please keep us posted on how you're progressing on the fertilaid.


----------



## minuet

lilyannabella said:


> minuet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyannabella said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I am glad I found other women who are going through the same problems Im having ttc.
> I am 26 and I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was just 15. At the time I thought it was great not having AF popping up everything month. Little did I know I was in for the worst ride of my life.
> My hubby and I decided to start trying for our first little one about a year ago. I went to the doctor and was put on clomid. Unfortunately clomid didn't work for 4 cycles and I didn't like the idea of fertility drugs anyway. I am presently on fertilaid trying my luck and waiting impatiently for AF to arrive. My cycles are very irregular (between 100-120 days):cry:
> I have another appointment in June with my doctor who is insisting I get back on clomid. So while I wait I'll be taking fertilaid to see what happens.
> I'm glad to see women here get their BFP it makes me feel there is actually hope for us.
> 
> awww I'm so sorry! I have had terribly irregular periods too, the same as yours, and fertilaid worked for me at least this month. I pray it works for you! If you don't want to get back on clomid, then don't! There are more options, don't let your doctor force you into something you don't want to do.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for the support!:hugs: Its been hard. I am glad to hear that fertilaid worked for you and I actually found someone in the same position as I am. Please keep us posted on how you're progressing on the fertilaid.Click to expand...

Aww :hugs: It is really hard but don't give up hope!

I'm actually keeping a running thread of OPKs ( first time using them) to see if I'm working properly or not. You can find it here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulation-tests/919391-first-cycle-using-opks-posting-pics-daily.html


----------



## lilyannabella

Thanks! I'll definitely follow that thread because I need to know how to do the OPKs when My cycle finally start.


----------



## StayHopeful

I used OPKs last time and always got positives, I bought the cheap strips from Target. But I went in for an ultrasound today post-Clomid and the doctor told me that my PCOS shouldn't affect it, the first two positives were probably true positives (they were 3 days apart) and the last one was the day before I got my bfp pregnancy test, so the hcg might have caused the positive. I picked up a Clear Blue digital one on my way home and it was negative.


----------



## LuluSS

Good luck with the OPK's everyone! I am still getting negatives but have been having EWCM. So will probably get a positive soon!

Also - I just scheduled my first FS appointment! It will be on April 20th!


----------



## minuet

StayHopeful said:


> I used OPKs last time and always got positives, I bought the cheap strips from Target. But I went in for an ultrasound today post-Clomid and the doctor told me that my PCOS shouldn't affect it, the first two positives were probably true positives (they were 3 days apart) and the last one was the day before I got my bfp pregnancy test, so the hcg might have caused the positive. I picked up a Clear Blue digital one on my way home and it was negative.

This is really interesting that the doctor said that.


----------



## StayHopeful

minuet said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> I used OPKs last time and always got positives, I bought the cheap strips from Target. But I went in for an ultrasound today post-Clomid and the doctor told me that my PCOS shouldn't affect it, the first two positives were probably true positives (they were 3 days apart) and the last one was the day before I got my bfp pregnancy test, so the hcg might have caused the positive. I picked up a Clear Blue digital one on my way home and it was negative.
> 
> This is really interesting that the doctor said that.Click to expand...

I'm going to give them a try again this cycle and see if thy match up with my bbt.


----------



## lady20

hi im aimie. im 21 and was told i had PCOS last year, ive been ttc for about 16 month now.


----------



## nlk

welcome!

are you getting any fertility help atm lady20? sucks youve been trying for so long. sending lots of baby :dust: your way!!


----------



## lady20

i was reffered to a fertility clinic by my Gp. i went in december..but they refused to help me cause me and my oh didnt live togther yet :'( was devastating that even the professonals wouldnt help us


----------



## lilyannabella

Well don't feel saddened by what the doctors may say. There are many things you can try to help you conceive. There is vitex, soy isoflavones, fertilaid and many others. Just decide what's right for you. :hugs:


----------



## ghinspire22

I had the heaviest period ever. I am ready to start again but one of my closest friends got pregnant. I feel SO happy for her but on the inside I feel like I am being torn in two. I love her and she deserves it. She and her husband are the best. I love them both.

I just wish it would be me. I feel like I will never get pregnant...

Like I should just say screw it.

I am a crying mess and I just feel like it will never ever ever happen.


----------



## Montana

ghinspire22 said:


> I had the heaviest period ever. I am ready to start again but one of my closest friends got pregnant. I feel SO happy for her but on the inside I feel like I am being torn in two. I love her and she deserves it. She and her husband are the best. I love them both.
> 
> I just wish it would be me. I feel like I will never get pregnant...
> 
> Like I should just say screw it.
> 
> I am a crying mess and I just feel like it will never ever ever happen.

I'm so sorry you are feeling down. All of us have gone through these emotions. Its normal to have a roller coaster of emotions. The whole process is stressful. The only thing you can do is try to focus on the positive. There are so many advances in medicine these days. You will have a baby. It's just a matter of finding what works for you. Praying for you!


----------



## minuet

Montana said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I had the heaviest period ever. I am ready to start again but one of my closest friends got pregnant. I feel SO happy for her but on the inside I feel like I am being torn in two. I love her and she deserves it. She and her husband are the best. I love them both.
> 
> I just wish it would be me. I feel like I will never get pregnant...
> 
> Like I should just say screw it.
> 
> I am a crying mess and I just feel like it will never ever ever happen.
> 
> I'm so sorry you are feeling down. All of us have gone through these emotions. Its normal to have a roller coaster of emotions. The whole process is stressful. The only thing you can do is try to focus on the positive. There are so many advances in medicine these days. You will have a baby. It's just a matter of finding what works for you. Praying for you!Click to expand...

 That encouraged me too, as I feel like ghinspire so many times. Thanks.:flower:


----------



## nlk

HOW IS EVERYONE?!?!

its been ages since i posted in here...i figured it would be nice to track the bfps we get in here...its nice to see so many people getting pregnant with pcos!!

ive also put everyone on the front page...as ive said, i dont think it matters what stage you are at in your pcos journey, its nice to hear from everyone. whether waiting, trying, or already pregnant!

i have now finished provera, and AF is here. so i start taking clomid tomorrow! im so excited! but im trying not to get too excited about it, because i really dont want to be completely crushed.

BUT YAY FOR CLOMID!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

nlk said:


> HOW IS EVERYONE?!?!
> 
> its been ages since i posted in here...i figured it would be nice to track the bfps we get in here...its nice to see so many people getting pregnant with pcos!!
> 
> ive also put everyone on the front page...as ive said, i dont think it matters what stage you are at in your pcos journey, its nice to hear from everyone. whether waiting, trying, or already pregnant!
> 
> i have now finished provera, and AF is here. so i start taking clomid tomorrow! im so excited! but im trying not to get too excited about it, because i really dont want to be completely crushed.
> 
> BUT YAY FOR CLOMID!!!

Good luck on Clomid! Hope you have success like I did and your time on it is short ;) xx


----------



## StayHopeful

nlk said:


> HOW IS EVERYONE?!?!
> 
> its been ages since i posted in here...i figured it would be nice to track the bfps we get in here...its nice to see so many people getting pregnant with pcos!!
> 
> ive also put everyone on the front page...as ive said, i dont think it matters what stage you are at in your pcos journey, its nice to hear from everyone. whether waiting, trying, or already pregnant!
> 
> i have now finished provera, and AF is here. so i start taking clomid tomorrow! im so excited! but im trying not to get too excited about it, because i really dont want to be completely crushed.
> 
> BUT YAY FOR CLOMID!!!

Good luck on Clomid! I'm in my TWW after my 1st Clomid cycle, tested this morning and :BFN: but I'm only 9-10 DPO so I'll test again on Mon. I had a little bit of brown spotting today, hoping its implantation!


----------



## LilMrs224

I am 22 and found out I have PCOS in June of 2011 after a 2nd trimester loss. We are TTC for our first lil miracle.


----------



## ghinspire22

I'm feeling a little frustrated. Nothing seems to be happening. I have a few more months left before I head back to the doctor to see what the next step is going to be. 

I've been trying to be hopeful and thinking maybe the Metformin would do something more...

Not feeling positive about this cycle.

I keep wondering if it is ever going to happen.

Everyone else around me seems to be getting their positives or having their babies and my uterus hasn't gotten the memo.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Try not to give up hope :) I know it feels like it but in the grand scheme of things 9 months isn't a long time. People without any medical problems can take just as long. 

If you make it to your doctors in a couple of months time with still no baby in your tummy, I hope they can help you quick ;)


----------



## nlk

thanks guys!! i have my scan next week, to see whether its done anything. fingers crossed!!

welcome, lilmrs! sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: good luck with ttc xx

ghinspire, keep your head up. it WILL happen, soon. i know how you feel. its an awful thing to go through, but things will get better. as mrs.b. said, 9 months might feel long, but its _normal_ to take up to a year. and just because you dont feel as though its getting better, the fact that youre progressing through treatment is a massive thing! youre doing everything you can. and even if this one doesnt work, it means youre one step closer to finding one that does. i know its frustrating. i know it feels like its never going to happen. just keep looking forward, and make sure you remember how far youve come!! :hugs:


----------



## misskaileigh

Hey I'm new on here, I have pcos and am ttc #1. How is everyone doing?


----------



## gflady

Hello and welcome to our new ladies!

We're back to TTC after a brief break, but I'm pretty sure we're out this cycle. Who knows when the next cycle will be! Plugging on with the metformin. How's everyone else x


----------



## StayHopeful

Starting round 2 of Clomid today.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

im def bookmarking this thread!
can i ask is there anyone on here with pcos like me whos not ovulating at all? no ov and no period. 5 days til i see fert spec, so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## nlk

hopefulfor1st said:


> im def bookmarking this thread!
> can i ask is there anyone on here with pcos like me whos not ovulating at all? no ov and no period. 5 days til i see fert spec, so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

*puts hand up* me!!

i dont ovulate AT ALL. i only get AF when its a result of provera...but when i get put on the pill (doctors seemed to prefer to do that than actually find out what was wrong with me 3 separate times!) i bled constantly...weird!

i had my first FS appointment about 2 weeks ago now, and because of my complete lack of ovulation/AF, he just gave me clomid straight away! ive just finished taking it now, and have a scan booked in for tuesday to see whether it made me O! im thinking we both have our appointments on the same day?! thats awsome...i hope yours goes well! make sure you keep us updated on what happens!


----------



## nlk

also, good luck and welcome to the new guys!! its so nice to see new people!


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> im def bookmarking this thread!
> can i ask is there anyone on here with pcos like me whos not ovulating at all? no ov and no period. 5 days til i see fert spec, so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

That was me too. I supposedly ovulated last cycle for the first time but so far this one has been a no go. Metformin has been helping me but if nothing happens by July it's time to see a specialist.


----------



## Pookiefairy84

Hey girls!

I am here because I want to vent a little and be able to talk to people in my similar situation. 

I am 27 years old. I have never had a regular cycle, sometimes I can go up to 7 months with no period. I recently went to my obgyn to try to figure out the problem and her answer to me about regulating my period was loose 10 pounds and everything will be solved. She offered no other help. I became very frustrated and broke down crying because I had been trying to loose weight with no success. 

I decided to go to my sisters OBGYN for a second opnion, after telling him about my history, irregular cycle ( since I began my period at 13), weight gain, and much more he sent me for bloodwork and hysterosalpingogram. He tells me that he is almost positive I have PCOS. Which was hard to hear. He says once the tests come back he will probably put me on Metformin and Provera.

I am currently waiting to be able to get my tests done because I have to get my perios in order to get them done, I dont know when my period is going to come.... it can take 6 months before I even get any testing done :cry:. 

I also started going to an Acupunctuist to help me with my cycle to see if that works.

I am frustrated, sad, angry, and so many more emotions rolled into one. I feel like everyone says I am just overreacting and its no big deal but I dont feel that way, I try to hide how I am feeling but find myself crying ALOT. I hope being here and talking through this will help me. :cry::dohh::nope:


----------



## MrsC1003

Hi everyone,

I'm 24 and got married on 19th August 2011. In November 2011 I was diagnosed with PCOS and we started TTC on the 23rd January 2012. We got a :bfp: on 8th April 2012 but unfortunately suffered an early loss on 10th April 2012. Prior to TTC we fell pregnant 3 times but suffered losses each time :cry:. Looking to connect with others TTC with PCOS as although we haven't been trying long I am finding it difficult to come to terms with the diagnosis etc. I've had one appointment with a gynaecologist who said I needed to get my BMI down from 28 to 24 so am currently on a healthy eating and exercise plan. My GP prescribed me OrliStat to help because I've been trying for quite some time to lose weight without success (one of the main symptoms for me was very sudden weight gain and an inability to shift it despite doing a lot of exercise and eating healthy) but unfortunately there is a supply issue in the UK atm. I have a follow up appointment with my gynae in May and hoping to be prescribed Metformin as I've heard it can be very useful in the treatment of PCOS. I'm starting BBT charting this month for the first time.

Really hoping for a sticky bean soon.


----------



## misskaileigh

I've been on fertilaid for a little over a week now. I also just order a few other different vitamins that are supposed to help. Fingers crossed that I'll at least see my AF. Even that would be nice, as it's been 44 days since the last one. I've had some light spotting twice but that's about it. Anyone else trying the more herbal route?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

im so happy to find people like me! weve been trying for about 4 months.... but i dont know if it even counts as "trying" when your anovulatory! 
my fs appointment is in.... 67 hours!.... i have a counter on my phone lol. i will just be devastated if he cant offer me a solution on the day, if he says to lose weight n come back, or wait for further tests etc. i know theres alot of controversy on pro or against clomid but at this stage i feel its my only option. im not an irregular ovulator, im a non ovulator! all the people on this forum getting depressed when they get AF on day 28...im so jealous of them! to even have that chance to tr and routine!! 

so can someone explain to me... some of u are on clomid.... some metformin/ clomid. why? what do they do together?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> im def bookmarking this thread!
> can i ask is there anyone on here with pcos like me whos not ovulating at all? no ov and no period. 5 days til i see fert spec, so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> *puts hand up* me!!
> 
> i dont ovulate AT ALL. i only get AF when its a result of provera...but when i get put on the pill (doctors seemed to prefer to do that than actually find out what was wrong with me 3 separate times!) i bled constantly...weird!
> 
> i had my first FS appointment about 2 weeks ago now, and because of my complete lack of ovulation/AF, he just gave me clomid straight away! ive just finished taking it now, and have a scan booked in for tuesday to see whether it made me O! im thinking we both have our appointments on the same day?! thats awsome...i hope yours goes well! make sure you keep us updated on what happens!Click to expand...



i also see weve been trying for about the same time too!!!!


----------



## Montana

Pookiefairy: I was diagnosed with PCOS almost 2 years ago and it was devastating at the time. You are not alone. And things will get better. There are so many things that you can do to help your PCOS, it's just a matter of finding what works for you. When you say that you are going to get testing done, what kind of testing do you mean? I don't understand why they won't just give you provera to start a period and then do the testing? There are lots of natural herbs you can try to regulate your period. Fertiliaid, fertility blend (which is what I used), vitex, etc. There's even a tea, fertili-tea (spelling might be wrong). You can research those and find what you think would be best. I really hope that you go to a few more obgyn's to get some more opinions. it sounds like you may have problems with your insulin (caused by PCOS) which makes it difficult to lose weight. Some women are insulin resistant and some are not. 
I cut out caffeine, took a prenatal vitamin, took fertility blend, used soft cups after intercourse (look that one up), walked daily, made better food choices, and decided to let go and let God. After that, I got my bfp a couple days before I was going to start clomid.
You will get pregnant! PCOS is tricky and everyone requres a different "formula", and it's just a matter of time before you find yours. 

MrsC1003: I'm so sorry for your losses. Were all of them early in pregnancy? Did you ever take progesterone during your pregnancy? A ton of women who suffer a miscarriage and it the next time they get pregnant because it reduces the risk of it happening again. 

Misskaileigh: I went the natural route. Just make sure you aren't taking too much folic acid. It can lead to a Vitamin b12 deficiency. Good luck!

Hopefulfor1st: I bet you're excited for your appointment! Usually they will start you on just clomid and see how that works. If after a few months you still are not ovulating, they will either up your dose, give you metformin to take with the clomid, or both. Let us know how it goes! 

Nlk: excited for you appointment. Keep me updated!!!


----------



## gsdowner1

buckeyebarbie said:


> Hi nlk! I am 23 years old and was diagnosed with PCOS in 08. Dh and I are currently TTC baby #1. We have been trying for 13 months and are really hoping that 2012 is our year! Are you on any meds to help with your PCOS?

I am the same age as you with PCOS and I have to take provera to induce cycles right now...we have been ttc for 2 plus years now and i've tried metformin all the way up to 1000 mg per day and it didnt help me a bit and made me really sick. I have a doc. appt tomorrow to discuss my options and I feel confident about starting clomid with my provera....Good luck!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## gsdowner1

hopefulfor1st said:


> im so happy to find people like me! weve been trying for about 4 months.... but i dont know if it even counts as "trying" when your anovulatory!
> my fs appointment is in.... 67 hours!.... i have a counter on my phone lol. i will just be devastated if he cant offer me a solution on the day, if he says to lose weight n come back, or wait for further tests etc. i know theres alot of controversy on pro or against clomid but at this stage i feel its my only option. im not an irregular ovulator, im a non ovulator! all the people on this forum getting depressed when they get AF on day 28...im so jealous of them! to even have that chance to tr and routine!!
> 
> so can someone explain to me... some of u are on clomid.... some metformin/ clomid. why? what do they do together?

some people take metformin to reduce insulin levels if you have PCOS... i have PCOS and it did not work for me while taking it.. getting ready to possibly start clomid and provera. good luck!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

fertility spec tomorrow.....eek!!!!


----------



## gflady

hopefulfor1st said:


> fertility spec tomorrow.....eek!!!!

Good luck! Hope it goes well x


----------



## gflady

gsdowner1 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> im so happy to find people like me! weve been trying for about 4 months.... but i dont know if it even counts as "trying" when your anovulatory!
> my fs appointment is in.... 67 hours!.... i have a counter on my phone lol. i will just be devastated if he cant offer me a solution on the day, if he says to lose weight n come back, or wait for further tests etc. i know theres alot of controversy on pro or against clomid but at this stage i feel its my only option. im not an irregular ovulator, im a non ovulator! all the people on this forum getting depressed when they get AF on day 28...im so jealous of them! to even have that chance to tr and routine!!
> 
> so can someone explain to me... some of u are on clomid.... some metformin/ clomid. why? what do they do together?
> 
> some people take metformin to reduce insulin levels if you have PCOS... i have PCOS and it did not work for me while taking it.. getting ready to possibly start clomid and provera. good luck!Click to expand...

I'm taking metformin, but I don't think I have insulin resistance and have lean PCOS only... so i'm not sure if it'll work for me. Hope it does! x


----------



## nlk

welcome to everyone! hope you all get your BFPs soon!!

good luck with your fertility appointment hopeful!! make sure you update us on how it goes!

AFM - i have my scan tomorrow morning, to see whether the clomid has worked. FX'd it has done something!


----------



## gflady

nlk said:


> welcome to everyone! hope you all get your BFPs soon!!
> 
> good luck with your fertility appointment hopeful!! make sure you update us on how it goes!
> 
> AFM - i have my scan tomorrow morning, to see whether the clomid has worked. FX'd it has done something!

Ooo, good luck nlk!!! x


----------



## gsdowner1

gflady said:


> gsdowner1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> im so happy to find people like me! weve been trying for about 4 months.... but i dont know if it even counts as "trying" when your anovulatory!
> my fs appointment is in.... 67 hours!.... i have a counter on my phone lol. i will just be devastated if he cant offer me a solution on the day, if he says to lose weight n come back, or wait for further tests etc. i know theres alot of controversy on pro or against clomid but at this stage i feel its my only option. im not an irregular ovulator, im a non ovulator! all the people on this forum getting depressed when they get AF on day 28...im so jealous of them! to even have that chance to tr and routine!!
> 
> so can someone explain to me... some of u are on clomid.... some metformin/ clomid. why? what do they do together?
> 
> some people take metformin to reduce insulin levels if you have PCOS... i have PCOS and it did not work for me while taking it.. getting ready to possibly start clomid and provera. good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I see well good luck :) I hope it works for you.
> I'm taking metformin, but I don't think I have insulin resistance and have lean PCOS only... so i'm not sure if it'll work for me. Hope it does! xClick to expand...

. I hope it works :) good luck!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

goodluck today nlk to you too!

and thank you so much for adding me to your list!

thnx, kimberley:happydance:


----------



## nlk

hello girls :flower:

i just got back from my scan...and the clomid WORKED! im so ridiciulously excited right about now...i have two BIG follies, so hopefully can catch one of them! :happydance: i had absolutely no symptoms, so didnt really think it had done anything...but wow! told OH id be borrowing him over the next few days....poor guy is working from 5am tomorrow as well :haha:

hope everyone else is doing good!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

yay NLK thats so exciting!!!!
well i had my 1st app with fert spec today and hes given me a script for clomid and provera!!! but...i have to wait! just a few days. he said i have to go get a fasting blood test for my glucose level (to see if im insulin resistant and may also need metformin which hed rather not give out) and to see where my hormones are and he said after blood test to call and hell tell me whether my hormones r resting and i can just start taking the clomid any day (and call that cd5), or wether my hormones r peaked and i need to take the provera first and start afresh at cd1, or, he said they may say i recently oved on my own and af is on her way (fat chance) or he says "they may say your already pregnant!" yeah right, even fatter chance, dont blow smoke up my ass i was thinking!!!!
so i took the day off work to see him, and couldnt go straight 4 my bloods cos id eaten :growlmad: and i work all day tomorrow:growlmad::growlmad:
so i have to wait til thursday, ill b there when they open!


----------



## nlk

thats so fab!! hoping you can just start the clomid, then! well, actually just hoping they say youre already pregnant, but failing that, il pray you can just go with the clomid :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

i did a frer and and ic this morn just to be sure b4 i went so i know that wouldnt be the case! im hoping he says i can just start the clomid cos he said the first day i take it will become cd5. just any random day take the pill and that becomes cd5 hey!!..well thast 4 days i dont have to be waiting around for ov so that sounds great! but with being anovulatory for 4 months and no af...i feel like i should get a "clean out" for better chance of implantation!!!??
also NLK did they tell you what to expect after 28 days? my doc gave me 5 refills for clomid, but only 2 for provera... so will my period be kickstarted by this? did they tell u wether to expect AF to return on cd28?? (or preferably a bfp, but if this isnt our month)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

if i have PCOS and im annovulatory (4 months and counting, since i came off bcp..) and i just start taking clomid (my fs says the first day i take it will BECOME day cd5) then should i expect my af to return after cd28(unless i get bfp) ? or will i still be anovulatory? will the clomid kickstart me back to a 28day cycle? :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## nlk

sorry, i had replied but my computer crashed, and apparently it didnt send :S i will try and remember what i said!

lol at "clean out" btw. nice way of putting it! i personally had to take provera before starting clomid, but my FS took ages uhmming and ahhing about whether i needed it or not. the only reason they would really insist that you need it is if your lining is too thick at the time you start clomid. i assume they checked you and realised your lining was ok, therefore you didnt need to shed it with AF. so i wouldnt worry about that.

about 5 days after your last tablet of clomid, you should begin to be growing a follice, assuming its worked. so assume you took clomid CD5 to CD9, as you were told, you could start taking OPKs on CD 14, with the expectation that you would ovulate slightly after that time, probably around CD 16/17 (just a rough guess). IF you ovulate on clomid, then you wouldnt need to take the provera, because the fact that you had ovulated would give you your next AF. the reason you have no AF is if you dont O (as with me). i would imagine they are planning to either scan you, or give you a bloodtest at some point, if this is your first clomid cycle? sorry if im missing bits of information here. normally, if you havent ovulated, they will up the dose - they have given you multiple cycles worth so that if this one works, you can just keep taking them by yourself, without being checked constantly.

AFM, i am currently on CD12, as i took clomid CD2-6. so i am expected to ovulate either CD13/14. AF is meant to arrive about 14 days after ovulation, so yes, i AM expecting a 28 day cycle.

sorry for the rambling. its pretty complicated stuff tbh. very science-y :) i hope this helps clear it up a bit for you though!


----------



## nlk

also, i imagine that your cycle, for this month, would probably be a bit longer than 28 days. but you never know. it depends how quickly you ovulate after clomid. perhaps try taking OPKs, to try and keep track?

just because your cycle is not perfectly 28 days though, it doesnt mean that you have any less chance of getting pregnant :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> sorry, i had replied but my computer crashed, and apparently it didnt send :S i will try and remember what i said!
> 
> lol at "clean out" btw. nice way of putting it! i personally had to take provera before starting clomid, but my FS took ages uhmming and ahhing about whether i needed it or not. the only reason they would really insist that you need it is if your lining is too thick at the time you start clomid. i assume they checked you and realised your lining was ok, therefore you didnt need to shed it with AF. so i wouldnt worry about that.
> 
> about 5 days after your last tablet of clomid, you should begin to be growing a follice, assuming its worked. so assume you took clomid CD5 to CD9, as you were told, you could start taking OPKs on CD 14, with the expectation that you would ovulate slightly after that time, probably around CD 16/17 (just a rough guess). IF you ovulate on clomid, then you wouldnt need to take the provera, because the fact that you had ovulated would give you your next AF. the reason you have no AF is if you dont O (as with me). i would imagine they are planning to either scan you, or give you a bloodtest at some point, if this is your first clomid cycle? sorry if im missing bits of information here. normally, if you havent ovulated, they will up the dose - they have given you multiple cycles worth so that if this one works, you can just keep taking them by yourself, without being checked constantly.
> 
> AFM, i am currently on CD12, as i took clomid CD2-6. so i am expected to ovulate either CD13/14. AF is meant to arrive about 14 days after ovulation, so yes, i AM expecting a 28 day cycle.
> 
> sorry for the rambling. its pretty complicated stuff tbh. very science-y :) i hope this helps clear it up a bit for you though!


thanks so much!!! no scans for me, he said just a 21 day blood test. 
eek, how exciting for you!! its almost o time!! he looked at my ultrasounds n said womb looks fine (ill assume thats the lining thing u meant, he didnt do a physical today but looked at u/sound results from 3weeks ago so im guessing he could see my lining?)he gave me 5 repeats but said if im not pg in 2 months he will test hubby (save me taking drugs for nothing) and will do a dye test. he rebooked for me for june, but seemed confident wed see a bfp by then fx! he said my cyst count was high, but werent getting to a large size so not too severe. and i have to wait til thurs to get my blood test (couldnt get it today as had to fast first) and work tomoz, so have to wait til thurs. should get answer on which script to fill friday. 
with any luck ill start my clomid sat!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> also, i imagine that your cycle, for this month, would probably be a bit longer than 28 days. but you never know. it depends how quickly you ovulate after clomid. perhaps try taking OPKs, to try and keep track?
> 
> just because your cycle is not perfectly 28 days though, it doesnt mean that you have any less chance of getting pregnant :)

he gave me 5 repeats of clomid and 2 of provera... confusing!
i also told him the last 4 weeks ive had very light positives on opk on and off and also on my saliva ovulation test microscope and he said opks would not work for me cos of pcos so are u using them?


----------



## nlk

OPKs are a bit weird....apparently they work for some with pcos, but not for others. tbh im not having much luck with them...ive been testing for about five days now, and theres the lightest of lines there which doesnt seem to be getting any darker! i expected it to be much darker by now, especially if im about to ovulate! but i thought it was worth a go, especially seeing as they were really cheap! :)

im only going to test for this cycle....if i dont get any sort of positive, then i think il stop. but might as well carry on for another week or so!

what do you mean, when you say you got light positives on OPKs? because its only a positive when the test line is as dark as, or darker than, the control line. the hormone that it tests for is always present, so you will ALWAYS get a line, but its when it gets really dark that you have ovulated...dont know whether you already knew this, but i didnt realise until someone pointed it out to me!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

for the first 3 months off bcp i had nothing, now i always have the faint line. i guess that means on top of the pcos i had post pill amennorhoea (spell check?) but thats now resolved itself and now its just the darn pcos! my hubby thinks dwelling on opks stresses me too much and does my boDy harm anyway, he hates me doing it.
so day 1 of my new healthy ovary diet! doc gave me a big talk about weight being my worst enemy. i knew it but just had to hear it from a doc to enforce it! im 78.8kg (thats 173.5 lb to you guys) my bmi is 32.4.... best fix this!! ive gained about 15kg in 18months n the worst part is my friends keep saying "you havent gained weight, i dont see it " LYING TO ME DOESNT HELP!:wacko::wacko:


----------



## gflady

nlk said:


> hello girls :flower:
> 
> i just got back from my scan...and the clomid WORKED! im so ridiciulously excited right about now...i have two BIG follies, so hopefully can catch one of them! :happydance: i had absolutely no symptoms, so didnt really think it had done anything...but wow! told OH id be borrowing him over the next few days....poor guy is working from 5am tomorrow as well :haha:
> 
> hope everyone else is doing good!!



Just catching up! Nlk, that's amazing!!!! Woo hoo! BFP before you know it :) xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

that happy, yet crushing moment when your real life ttc friend gets her bfp... and all you can think is "no...why couldnt u wait for me..." while being incredibly happy for her...


----------



## nlk

i know how you feel :hugs:

youll get your bfp soon enough, and it will be so special and perfect timing. youll be so happy that it happened at the exact time it did!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

go to pathology lab in morn for blood test. then just to wait for the ok to take clomid. soooooo impatient. 50g to start with... did that work for anyone here?


----------



## nlk

mine was 50mg...and FS said that its worked for me! just got to get to BDing now!


----------



## misskaileigh

if fertilaid doesn't work in the next 3 months, i'm definitely getting clomid


----------



## Helena_

Just a quick update, I've been referred to a fs and will be starting iui this summer. Hope everyone is dony well!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> mine was 50mg...and FS said that its worked for me! just got to get to BDing now!


im so impatient!! want my clomid now! hopefully fri night? night time is best to take it right? my fs said bd every 2nd day...but i feel like every day would make me feel better?

also whats with our thread only having 6 BFPs!!! are people not reporting them?? time for more!!!:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## nlk

misskaileigh said:


> if fertilaid doesn't work in the next 3 months, i'm definitely getting clomid

clomid seems to have pretty good results :thumbup: whats fertilaid though? im not sure if we have that here?



Helena_Lynn said:


> Just a quick update, I've been referred to a fs and will be starting iui this summer. Hope everyone is dony well!

helena, thanks for the update! its good to hear from you! being referred to a FS is great! whens your appointment? let us know how it all goes!



hopefulfor1st said:


> im so impatient!! want my clomid now! hopefully fri night? night time is best to take it right? my fs said bd every 2nd day...but i feel like every day would make me feel better?
> 
> also whats with our thread only having 6 BFPs!!! are people not reporting them?? time for more!!!:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

oh...i took my clomid in the morning, with my folic acid. because it was easier for me to remember to take both with breakfast! mine seems to have worked, anyway, so not sure how much difference what time you take it makes...

i know! i want more than 6 BFPs. i think we deserve to have so many more than that....and thats out of 39 members! but to be fair, that is including EVERYONE thats ever posted in here....i wasnt sure who to include, so figured id just include everyone, then no one gets left out :thumbup:

when is everyone testing/starting new cycles of clomid or other meds? trying to work out who we need to keep watch for a bfp!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

i know! i want more than 6 BFPs. i think we deserve to have so many more than that....and thats out of 39 members! but to be fair said:


> i was just gonna ask what day u were testing! when i get my clomid in a few days lets get the regulars to do a post of testing days??
> 
> also just to let everyone know one of my real life friends got her bfp today - with pcos. 1st round clomid!:kiss:


----------



## nlk

i havent really thought about when to test...and i know that il cave and test early anyways!!

im thinking il either ovulate today or tomorrow...and will probably start testing at about 10/11 dpo. which i think is near/on my birthday! what a great present that would be! :cloud9:

depends though, because if i get a positive OPK then i will think about it more, rather than just testing randomly! pretty excited for my first ever TWW!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

i cant wait for my 2ww either!

im not sure wether ill use opks since theyre meant to be unreliable with pcos anyway


----------



## hopefulfor1st

how old will you be? ill be 27 next month


----------



## nlk

il be 21!

i think OPKs are a bit unreliable anyways..i know a few people that have said theyve never had a positive result with them! but equally, i know people with pcos that swear by them! weird!


----------



## misskaileigh

Fertilaid is an herbal supplement you can buy online, that has vitex and a few other things in it. it's basically a prenatal, but supposedly works wonders in helping women who are irregular get pregnant. i'm hoping i get lucky and it works for me


----------



## Helena_

my appointment was Monday and I got blood work done today. Once those results are in, I'll be scheduled for an HSG (after being given provera...stupid pcos). The doctor gave me a run down on what he wants to do and also gave me an ultrasound. I have 20 follies on my right ovary and 15 on my left ovary :s so it's confirmed pcos, and not just a guess. Not sure if I'm happy or not about that. I knew I have pcos, but just seeing the proof kinda sucks. The transvaginal ultrasound HURT. I was crampy all night and felt sick the next day. Going there was a bit intimidating because I am a lot younger than most of the women there, but each time I enter the office, I get over it. I'm very lucky to have insurance that is going to pay for most of the treatment (I think I pay 20%).


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> il be 21!
> 
> i think OPKs are a bit unreliable anyways..i know a few people that have said theyve never had a positive result with them! but equally, i know people with pcos that swear by them! weird!

my fs said not to bother, just bd every 2nd day from 12-18. he said cos u never ov, your body always has the gearing up to hormones in it constantly so wont get a reliable reading


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Helena_Lynn said:


> my appointment was Monday and I got blood work done today. Once those results are in, I'll be scheduled for an HSG (after being given provera...stupid pcos). The doctor gave me a run down on what he wants to do and also gave me an ultrasound. I have 20 follies on my right ovary and 15 on my left ovary :s so it's confirmed pcos, and not just a guess. Not sure if I'm happy or not about that. I knew I have pcos, but just seeing the proof kinda sucks. The transvaginal ultrasound HURT. I was crampy all night and felt sick the next day. Going there was a bit intimidating because I am a lot younger than most of the women there, but each time I enter the office, I get over it. I'm very lucky to have insurance that is going to pay for most of the treatment (I think I pay 20%).

i had 20 on one ovary, 30 on the other. 
i felt intimidated too cos they were all really old ladies or pregnant ladies! 
and i didnt worry bout insurance cos it was all covered by medicare! in aus most thinks like that are free..


----------



## Helena_

yeah, the US is a bit (okay, very) behind on healthcare. It's funny because I'm in a thread on here with a bunch of women who go to my clinic (they have different offices) and I was in for early morning blood work (6am :wacko: ); I kept wondering if anyone in there was from the thread. I think there was, but I'm not positive. Kinda weird


----------



## hopefulfor1st

misskaileigh- i was told by the pharmacist to avoid vitex, while drugs are governed by a board to meet certain standards, theres no such corporation, or rules that herbal supps have to comply to, so some can be worse for you than the drugs!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Helena_Lynn said:


> yeah, the US is a bit (okay, very) behind on healthcare. It's funny because I'm in a thread on here with a bunch of women who go to my clinic (they have different offices) and I was in for early morning blood work (6am :wacko: ); I kept wondering if anyone in there was from the thread. I think there was, but I'm not positive. Kinda weird

Ha ha! if only we had BnB badges to distinguish us! the reason i chose this forum was because it said Baby n Bump Australia in the title - yet i rarely see aussies on here!


----------



## misskaileigh

hopefulfor1st said:


> misskaileigh- i was told by the pharmacist to avoid vitex, while drugs are governed by a board to meet certain standards, theres no such corporation, or rules that herbal supps have to comply to, so some can be worse for you than the drugs!

That's true, there is no regulation of herbal supplements and vitamins. I just figured it was worth a shot because my doctor didn't put me on metformin or clomid, he keeps giving me bc but that would do the exact opposite of what i want. ugh. i need a new doctor


----------



## nlk

*helena* - thats really good that youre getting things going, though. i know it sucks to be diagnosed, but it helps when it comes to getting supported through ttc!glad your insurance is covering most of it, as well. here in the uk, i only have to pay something for the drugs, on a prescription (£7, which i think is about 13$?) so not much at all really! and theyve given me enough clomid for 6 cycles. but all the appointments and scans are free (nhs :thumbup:) its so weird that you might have bumped into people from here in RL!

i felt really intimidated the first time i went in, because of my age. but the FS was so nice, he completely put me at ease. especially because he didnt judge, or ask questions...he could see that i knew what i want, and treated me as any other woman trying to get pregnant. the guy i saw before that (about 8 months ago) was really judgemental, and i had students do my scan...they actually celebrated when they saw that i had loads of cysts, because they were happy that they had managed to diagnose me! i thought that was really insensitive...i mean, its all well and good that it means that they pass their course, but they didnt give any thought to the fact that they were changing my life, and basically telling me i was infertile. i told them, as well. and then they told me not to be so overdramatic, because i WOULD get pregnant easily, and that i shouldnt even be thinking about it now because i would ruin my life. RUDE.

*kaileigh/hopeful* - im pretty sure youre fine taking vitex - the only reason you might need to steer clear of it is because it would cancel out clomid, and so would completely ruin your chances. so as long as you stop taking it before you start clomid, you will be fine. i know plenty of people (some on this thread) that have gotten pregnant with vitex, and its helped regulate their cycles and hormone levels :thumbup:


----------



## nlk

misskaileigh said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> misskaileigh- i was told by the pharmacist to avoid vitex, while drugs are governed by a board to meet certain standards, theres no such corporation, or rules that herbal supps have to comply to, so some can be worse for you than the drugs!
> 
> That's true, there is no regulation of herbal supplements and vitamins. I just figured it was worth a shot because my doctor didn't put me on metformin or clomid, he keeps giving me bc but that would do the exact opposite of what i want. ugh. i need a new doctorClick to expand...

also, the reason the bcp is given so often to pcos'ers ttc (i asked my FS, because was also really confused!) is because, a lot of the time, pcos seems to be much better after a pregnancy - hormone levels are much more stable, symptoms seem to be more under control etc. so, by putting you on bcp, theyre hoping that it will mimic pregnancy, and it will help regulate your body a bit. i know its frustrating though, they did that to me and it didnt regulate at all...but id tried that 2 years prior, and they wouldnt listen that i knew it wouldnt work :growlmad:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

misskaileigh said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> misskaileigh- i was told by the pharmacist to avoid vitex, while drugs are governed by a board to meet certain standards, theres no such corporation, or rules that herbal supps have to comply to, so some can be worse for you than the drugs!
> 
> That's true, there is no regulation of herbal supplements and vitamins. I just figured it was worth a shot because my doctor didn't put me on metformin or clomid, he keeps giving me bc but that would do the exact opposite of what i want. ugh. i need a new doctorClick to expand...

i just saw youve only been ttc a month, so sounds like what your doing is good! i couldnt get clomid til now either (4 months)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk, that sounds like as horrible experience... and makes me picture you as being on greys anatomy or something where they are always like that! 

my goal for my day off(friday) is to get my pic on here haha. tried but had trouble resizing


----------



## misskaileigh

We weren't officially trying but not preventing for about 9 months, and just decided recently to really get serious about it because it's something we both want.
So far i think things are looking up though!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

misskaileigh said:


> We weren't officially trying but not preventing for about 9 months, and just decided recently to really get serious about it because it's something we both want.
> So far i think things are looking up though!


heres hoping! where is your cycle at at the mo (if you have one, i dont lol)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

can anyone see my pic? it says its added fine but i cant see it


----------



## misskaileigh

hopefulfor1st said:


> misskaileigh said:
> 
> 
> We weren't officially trying but not preventing for about 9 months, and just decided recently to really get serious about it because it's something we both want.
> So far i think things are looking up though!
> 
> 
> heres hoping! where is your cycle at at the mo (if you have one, i dont lol)Click to expand...


I've always been irregular. I had taken bc in feb to try to get things on track, and had af on feb 29th. that was the last time. I started fertilaid about 2 weeks ago and had all of my symptoms about 5 days ago. So either i ovulated or just had some cysts acting up. Either way i'm hoping to see af or a bfp soon. Anything would be good at this point


----------



## hopefulfor1st

booya! got a pic.
well i was gonna ask if anyones due for testing soon but sounds like were all in the process of getting our shizz sorted... so hopefully soon! expecting to see some good ones next month!


----------



## gflady

hopefulfor1st said:


> booya! got a pic.
> well i was gonna ask if anyones due for testing soon but sounds like were all in the process of getting our shizz sorted... so hopefully soon! expecting to see some good ones next month!

Nice pic! :thumbup:

I'd love to be testing this month but don't see the point as I have no idea what my cycles are doing and am not up for the disappointment!


----------



## nlk

gorgeous pic!

cant wait to see some people get testing! it will be so nice to see more people overcoming pcos and getting pregnant!


----------



## gsdowner1

I start my clomid 50mg the first week in may so i will keep you all updated :) i have pcos also so hopfully i will have a success story to share very soon.:thumbup: good luck to you all.... baby dust.....:baby:


----------



## ghinspire22

Well it looks like there is no little egg this month. Yesterday I tested thinking that I was going to have an egg. I had my first one last month around this time but instead my levels went down. 

*sigh*

Another cycle has come and gone. 

Guess last cycle when I ovulated was just one of those fluke things. 

No reason to get out the HPT this month.


----------



## nlk

good luck with clomid, gsdowner! hope it goes well, keep us updated!

ghinspire, im so sorry to hear that. massive :hugs: keep positive...youll get there soon! do you use opks? is that how youre able to tell?


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk, yes I use the clear blue easy one. The really expensive one that reads all your levels and such. I find it helpful to see what my levels are doing.


----------



## nlk

so its the one that stores your data? thats how it tells whether youre levels have changed?

now, i was SEVERELY warned off them, by my FS...he said that my levels would fluctuate massively on a daily basis, and therefore it would give me positives/negatives which werent accurate. i was told that with pcos, your hormone levels can drop and rise quite a lot. the way that one works is by looking for a significant change from day to day. is it possible that its the same with you, and therefore its just not working for you?

in terms of pcos, i heard normal OPKs were better...but still not definite. im really hoping its just that its unreliable, because you _so _deserve this. maybe just wait and see whether AF shows up? im sure this is stressing you out no-end, which cant be helping anything...it doesnt have to be permenant, maybe just take a few cycles without trying to keep such a close eye on things. you never know. surely worth a shot?

:hugs:


----------



## misskaileigh

I just ordered a big pack of strips, because i know my hormones are always all over. i figure its worth a shot for my first time testing for ovulation. It's just so hard not to relax, especially when my best friend gave birth to her first yesterday. Holding a 1 day old for hours made me want a bfp like no other


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> Well it looks like there is no little egg this month. Yesterday I tested thinking that I was going to have an egg. I had my first one last month around this time but instead my levels went down.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Another cycle has come and gone.
> 
> Guess last cycle when I ovulated was just one of those fluke things.
> 
> No reason to get out the HPT this month.


you ovulated one month on your own and that is a FANTASTIC effort for a pcoser!!! also it could just be arriving a few days later than last month? i wouldnt lose hope yet!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

i just got back from my blood test and now im anxiously awaiting results to arrive at fs so he can make the call to say start clomid! its 9am thursday here and they said it takes 2 days... fs said if they come back over weekend it will be too late for him to read monday ans assume levels havent changed!! eek
i sweet talked the lady and she put lots of urgent labels on it and wrote a note that it needs to back there by 4pm friday... fingers crossed xxxx
but then i worry he has to read it and leave the analysis for the nurses when i call. hmmm
if this doesnt get back in time i will have to wait til mon, take time off work to go, then wait til tues/wed to take the clomid...


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm on CD9 of my 2nd Clomid cycle, hopefully I'll get a positive OPK soon!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StayHopeful said:


> I'm on CD9 of my 2nd Clomid cycle, hopefully I'll get a positive OPK soon!

i think ill skip the opks on my 1st round.
(if i can hold out) 
im just having the 21 day progesterone test so if i find out then the 50mg failed ill just be a few days away from a new cycle anyway!....
if the 50 doesnt work and i dont ov, i wont get af, will i just go straight to the 100 the next day or do i need to have an af??


----------



## StayHopeful

Not sure about that one! It worked for me and AF arrived right on schedule.


----------



## gflady

Good luck Hopefulfor1st, and Stayhopeful!

I'm going a little crazy waiting for my AF so that the next cycle can start. I'm trying not to let TTC play on my mind but whenever I'm not working it's all I can think about! :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

agreed! so many pregnant ladies about dont help!


----------



## Helena_

ah provera, we meet again


----------



## ghinspire22

My period came today a few days early. I'm having some harsh cramps right now. I cried a little this morning when it came but it just means that I'll just have to try again next time. 

Sooner or later it has to work right? 

This next cycle is going to be tricky because hubby is traveling again for business. So who knows if he will be here. 

I keep telling myself to take a deep breath.

Hope everyone is having some luck.


----------



## StayHopeful

Sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

start my clomid today yeah!:happydance::happydance:
50mg day 5-9. 
fs said ov will occur between cd 12-18
and since ive been anovulatry 4 months he said what ever day i start on will be day 5.. (even though its been like 100+ days since my last af which was a bcp induced one )

heres hoping it can make a reasonable egg!

so sorry you other ladies r having a bad day :cry:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> My period came today a few days early. I'm having some harsh cramps right now. I cried a little this morning when it came but it just means that I'll just have to try again next time.
> 
> Sooner or later it has to work right?
> 
> This next cycle is going to be tricky because hubby is traveling again for business. So who knows if he will be here.
> 
> I keep telling myself to take a deep breath.
> 
> Hope everyone is having some luck.

better it be early than late... sooner u can get back to it!


----------



## Skyybow

LuluSS said:


> Also, my doctor told me that Metformin for women with PCOS (whether they are overweight or not) helps lower testosterone levels, therefore inducing ovulation. So I think Metformin can be just as effective as Clomid. I have heard of success stories with Metformin!


Hi Lulu!

I have the same type of PCOS..high levels of testosterone..results of testosterone total test=136 I am on 1700mg of Metformin and have been for about almost 3 months..no major changes so far. A1C levels were back down to normal, I feel less bloated and a little slimmer. No AF on my own yet! :( For now it's just Provera for 10 days to enduce cylce and then 100mg of Clomid on CD3-7. Just wanted to say hello and you're not alone out there! :))


----------



## misskaileigh

i had cramps when i was out tonight with friends, was positive af has shown up, but nothing. and now they stopped. i wish i knew what my body was doing.


----------



## gflady

Good liuck hopefulfor1st! Hope the clomid works for you.

Hi ghinspire22, sorry about AF. Hope the timing works next cycle with hubs. 

I really want my AF now as it'll mean my cycles have started shortening... or BFP would do too


----------



## nlk

good morning! hope everyones ok today!

good luck to all those starting a new cycle! hope this is the one for you! lets see lots of bfps this month!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

what cd are u on nlk??


----------



## nlk

currently CD 15. and either 1 or 2 dpo. are you starting clomid today hopeful?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> currently CD 15. and either 1 or 2 dpo. are you starting clomid today hopeful?


woo hoo! how exciting! i hope youve been very busy!!
i started it today and fs says we will call today cd5.
im so excited to have a cd__ at all haha


----------



## nlk

i know how you feel! this is the first time ive ever really ovulated...its so weird!

bit of confusion atm though...i had ewcm two days ago, and some sharp pains in my right ovary yesterday...which i took to be a sign that i had ovulated (reasonable assumption). only now, i have just a TON of ewcm, again! does that mean im actually only just ovulating? im not BDing anymore...im too tired :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

hmm, i dunno?
perhaps the pains were just u gearing up to o... that last bit of growing??

i do hear that a follicle can be quite painful pushing the egg after so long though..
or perhaps you just have all these years worth of ewcm stored just waiting to get out after all this time! lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

is there a chance of 2 eggs getting big enough and coming out??


----------



## nlk

i guess so...i _did_ they did see that there were two follicles that were the right size on the scan. seriously dont know what i would do if we had twins though! scary! thanks :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

even if sperm met 2 eggs, chances of them both implanting are slim.
think of it as 2 chances in a month!!

are you gonna test first or wait for af to be late first?


----------



## armywife0008

Hi, I'm Amber. I was diagnosed with PCOS in September 2011. This is my third round of Clomid and second round of Clomid cycle day 3-7 and the HcG trigger shot around ovulation. I'm currently in the TWW and am hoping to see a big fat BFP soon :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

armywife0008 said:


> Hi, I'm Amber. I was diagnosed with PCOS in September 2011. This is my third round of Clomid and second round of Clomid cycle day 3-7 and the HcG trigger shot around ovulation. I'm currently in the TWW and am hoping to see a big fat BFP soon :)

hi! what dose clomid are u on? im on my 1st round of 50, hoping it works!!
whats the trigger shot do??


----------



## nlk

hopefulfor1st said:


> are you gonna test first or wait for af to be late first?

i dont know - i dont really have a set date that i think AF will arrive...ive roughly worked a date out, so will test _around_ then..i have my mum up for the three days prior, so i wont be able to poas like crazy! its gonna be so hard!



armywife0008 said:


> Hi, I'm Amber. I was diagnosed with PCOS in September 2011. This is my third round of Clomid and second round of Clomid cycle day 3-7 and the HcG trigger shot around ovulation. I'm currently in the TWW and am hoping to see a big fat BFP soon :)

hello and welcome :hi:

im also in the TWW, so it would be lovely to wait with you! what day are you currently on? how long until you test? good luck!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

is anyone around day 5 with me?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just checking in to sprinkle some :dust: xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

I'm sending positive vibes to everyone today.

I'm sitting here with cramps of doom...


----------



## nlk

:hugs: ghinspire! hope they get better soon!


----------



## armywife0008

hopefulfor1st said:


> hi! what dose clomid are u on? im on my 1st round of 50, hoping it works!! whats the trigger shot do??

I'm on 50mg of Clomid. The trigger shot helps the follicles mature, I think, haha. My doctor is German so I only have a kind of general overview. Good luck to you! I have a friend who got blessed on her first round of Clomid, hopefully you will too :) 




nlk said:


> hello and welcome :hi: im also in the TWW, so it would be lovely to wait with you! what day are you currently on? how long until you test? good luck!!

I'm cycle day 19, and 4 DPO. I'm waiting until 14 DPO, I'm going to go crazy, hahah. My husband is away at school and he wants me to wait until he is home. I'm hoping I can hold out that long, lol. What day are you on? It's so exciting and nerve-wracking! Good luck to you as well! :dust:


----------



## nlk

im not entirely sure what day im on lol. i stopped using OPKs because they werent getting any darker, so i just went with when my FS said he thought i would ovulate based on my scan. but then i did an OPK yesterday (kinda just wanted to pee on something :haha:) and it was so much darker! still negative, but im thinking that i had just missed it, rather than it was going to keep getting darker. might do another today, just to make sure im not Oing today though! so im going on the basis that im about 2dpo.

im going to try really hard not to test too early, but i just know im going to cave. il be too anxious to wait! so maybe will start testing on what i think is 11dpo? or there abouts?


----------



## staky89

I was diagnosed with pcos at around 15, im now 22. me and my husband have been trying for over a year now and nothing. iv had signs a few times but have been told they are called 'chemical pregnancys'. 

i visited my dr who reffered me staright to hospital. iv had blood tests and my husband has to take a sample in. 

they told me that i should be on metformin within a month. i will start gradually and they will up the dosage. then after 6 weeks i will do a pregnancy test and if nothin thn will sart me on clomid too.

specialist told me if these meds dont work will then talk about ovairian drilling and laparoscopy.

then finally if this fails will be assisted conception. 

there are many ways drs can help. I felt terrible and like nothing would ever happen for me but after hearing what they can do and hearing about other peoples experiences i feel reassured. 

I know it will happen for us all sooner or later!! jus dont let it get you down!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

i dont know if this is clomid related, but last night in my sleep i was making weird noises! like whimpering, i was very vaguely conscious when i heard my husband sit up and look around the bedroom and settle back into bed! 
this has never happened b4! this morning he tells me the dog was in the bedroom crying last night and i said "erm, that was me" lol
also been super agitated today....by everything! hubby is scared to move lol:haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> i dont know if this is clomid related, but last night in my sleep i was making weird noises! like whimpering, i was very vaguely conscious when i heard my husband sit up and look around the bedroom and settle back into bed!
> this has never happened b4! this morning he tells me the dog was in the bedroom crying last night and i said "erm, that was me" lol
> also been super agitated today....by everything! hubby is scared to move lol:haha:

I'd say it was, I was very mood swingy on it and u had weird vivid dreams, I talk and make noise in may sleep any way but I was worse whilst on clomid x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> i dont know if this is clomid related, but last night in my sleep i was making weird noises! like whimpering, i was very vaguely conscious when i heard my husband sit up and look around the bedroom and settle back into bed!
> this has never happened b4! this morning he tells me the dog was in the bedroom crying last night and i said "erm, that was me" lol
> also been super agitated today....by everything! hubby is scared to move lol:haha:
> 
> I'd say it was, I was very mood swingy on it and u had weird vivid dreams, I talk and make noise in may sleep any way but I was worse whilst on clomid xClick to expand...

so u have pcos hun?


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> i dont know if this is clomid related, but last night in my sleep i was making weird noises! like whimpering, i was very vaguely conscious when i heard my husband sit up and look around the bedroom and settle back into bed!
> this has never happened b4! this morning he tells me the dog was in the bedroom crying last night and i said "erm, that was me" lol
> also been super agitated today....by everything! hubby is scared to move lol:haha:
> 
> I'd say it was, I was very mood swingy on it and u had weird vivid dreams, I talk and make noise in may sleep any way but I was worse whilst on clomid xClick to expand...
> 
> so u have pcos hun?Click to expand...

I do


----------



## hopefulfor1st

wow, congrats on bubba!:baby:
i have pcos - no af or ov on my own at all!
hoping the 1st round of clomid can at least make me o!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thankyou! I had periods but the doctor said I didn't ov. Was given Clomid and on my first round after 14 months TTC I conceived! I hope it works just as well for you too x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

how do periods occur without ov?


----------



## Mrs.B.

No idea ... I can only go by what doctor said. And the clomid made me ov and got me pregnant straight away so I believe them lol


----------



## StayHopeful

hopefulfor1st said:


> i dont know if this is clomid related, but last night in my sleep i was making weird noises! like whimpering, i was very vaguely conscious when i heard my husband sit up and look around the bedroom and settle back into bed!
> this has never happened b4! this morning he tells me the dog was in the bedroom crying last night and i said "erm, that was me" lol
> also been super agitated today....by everything! hubby is scared to move lol:haha:

I've been having crazy mood swings and feeling really depressed this round of Clomid...


----------



## ghinspire22

I hope everyone is having a nice Saturday. Mine is ok. I'm feeling crappy. I have a headache and my af is full force. I'm happy at least the cramping stopped but hubby is off on business on Sunday. So I'll be here doing whatever. 

Good luck everyone who is still in the game this cycle. Thinking of you.


----------



## misskaileigh

Well for me any cramping I had stopped, I think i'm 8dpo and now i'm just left with a backache and headache. and sleeping like 15 hours a day. Yay. Baby dust to you all


----------



## hopefulfor1st

misskaileigh said:


> Well for me any cramping I had stopped, I think i'm 8dpo and now i'm just left with a backache and headache. and sleeping like 15 hours a day. Yay. Baby dust to you all


hopefully this is a good sign something is happening! 
i check everyday hoping to see the title of the thread changed to 7 bfps lol


----------



## misskaileigh

So do I! I hope we all get them!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

even when others get them it gives me more hope lol.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

so.....ive read that u can o anywhere from 3 days after last clomid pill.... and since my last pill is in 2 days....thats potential o 5 days from now. ive also heard sperm can live upto 5 days in your body waiting for the egg...
That means GAME ON! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## misskaileigh

yay!!! I hope it works the first round for you!


----------



## nlk

hopefulfor1st said:


> so.....ive read that u can o anywhere from 3 days after last clomid pill.... and since my last pill is in 2 days....thats potential o 5 days from now. ive also heard sperm can live upto 5 days in your body waiting for the egg...
> That means GAME ON! :thumbup::thumbup:

im pretty sure the earliest you can ovulate after the last tablet is 5 days....are you booked in for a scan or bloodtests or anything? maybe try OPKs...

good luck with it all anyways! exciting!


----------



## nlk

*kaileigh* im having some serious cramping as well! and im only about 3/4 dpo! im thinking mine is a side effect of the clomid and ovulation....since i dont really know what ovulation feels like :dohh: when do you think you are going to test? are you going to hold out until AF is due?? :dust:


----------



## misskaileigh

I had cramping around 1-2 dpo and then nothing until 6 dpo and then a tiny spot of blood at 8dpo (today) and now some more light cramping! I'm going to test next week probably, maybe wednesday! I'm so excited its going to be so hard to wait until af would be expected!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> so.....ive read that u can o anywhere from 3 days after last clomid pill.... and since my last pill is in 2 days....thats potential o 5 days from now. ive also heard sperm can live upto 5 days in your body waiting for the egg...
> That means GAME ON! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> im pretty sure the earliest you can ovulate after the last tablet is 5 days....are you booked in for a scan or bloodtests or anything? maybe try OPKs...
> 
> good luck with it all anyways! exciting!Click to expand...

yeah i thought that too, but heaps of people on here saying it happened 3 days after! and no scans, just 21 day progesterone test. and not using opks. im so turned off them after months of checking and never seeing anything, i HATE them now! hence why im just gonna bd as much as poss from now til like day20 and just cover all my bases!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

misskaileigh said:


> I had cramping around 1-2 dpo and then nothing until 6 dpo and then a tiny spot of blood at 8dpo (today) and now some more light cramping! I'm going to test next week probably, maybe wednesday! I'm so excited its going to be so hard to wait until af would be expected!

misskaileigh that sounds really promising!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## misskaileigh

I'm so excited for even a possible bfp! I had some more spotting, it was brown instead of pink! First time in my life that's ever happened, and so I broke down and POAS this morning. BFN, but I'm hopeful for next week! I'll keep you posted & baby dust to you!


----------



## ghinspire22

It sounds like exciting things are happening. Good luck girls.


----------



## misskaileigh

It's so hard to not think about it, I need to go to the grocery store or mall & shop the excitement away


----------



## hopefulfor1st

keeping my fingers crossed 4 u.


----------



## misskaileigh

And the same for you too!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

just went to the supermarket to get some stuff for tea and clearblue digis were on sale HALF PRICE! i bought 3 lol


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies,

Sounds like things are hotting up in here. :dust:

I have no idea at what point I am in my cycle but my boobs have felt sore and heavy for the last 5+ days, and DH commented last night that they were bigger (don't think I've gained weight tho). Anyone know if this is a metformin side effect?


----------



## misskaileigh

hopefulfor1st said:


> just went to the supermarket to get some stuff for tea and clearblue digis were on sale HALF PRICE! i bought 3 lol

I almost did that the other day, but I had just gotten 20 strip hcg tests in the mail! But I may buy a pack of clearblue if I get a bfp just to double check!
I tested again today, bfn. But I feel so terrible, I couldn't stay asleep last night & I feel pretty nauseated. I wish I could just get a positive if I'm meant to!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

misskaileigh said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> just went to the supermarket to get some stuff for tea and clearblue digis were on sale HALF PRICE! i bought 3 lol
> 
> I almost did that the other day, but I had just gotten 20 strip hcg tests in the mail! But I may buy a pack of clearblue if I get a bfp just to double check!
> I tested again today, bfn. But I feel so terrible, I couldn't stay asleep last night & I feel pretty nauseated. I wish I could just get a positive if I'm meant to!Click to expand...

what day u on hun?


----------



## misskaileigh

Well for my entire cycle, around day 56 or 57 but I'm 9dpo today


----------



## hopefulfor1st

yeah if u tried yesterday chances of bfp are slim at 8 days.. bujt keep trying in a few days :flower:
ive just taken my last clomid (cd9) and now i wait! and practise!
just woke up with sore throat though and runny nose:cry: and cant take anything cos itll dry up mucus! meant to be going to movies tonight with friends but think ill cancel...stay in and wrap myself up..need to put 150% into my bding starting about tomorrow and CANNOT be sick!!!:cry:


----------



## misskaileigh

I hope you feel better!!! 
I'm going to test again tomorrow and see what happens, and pretty much every day until something happens!


----------



## ghinspire22

I am having a bad day today. Emotional and feeling really depressed. I keep feeling so hopeless. I keep trying everything I can and nothing seems to be working. I feel broken.

I really hope everyone has good luck.


----------



## misskaileigh

ghinspire22 said:


> I am having a bad day today. Emotional and feeling really depressed. I keep feeling so hopeless. I keep trying everything I can and nothing seems to be working. I feel broken.
> 
> I really hope everyone has good luck.

Don't feel hopeless, there's a perfect moment planned for you to get your bfp and it's going to happen! I cried so many times because my doctor told me I could probably never have kids. I felt like there was no point in living because I couldn't have the one thing I wanted. But I might get a bfp this week after taking fertilaid. You just have to keep positive and don't stress!


----------



## ghinspire22

Thank you MissKailegh, I really hope that you get your BFP.

I'm just a crying mess today. I even worked out today. I am trying to keep the faith.


----------



## misskaileigh

It can be so hard, trust me I know. I cried all the time for months, especially when my best friend called to tell me she was pregnant. And now she just had her baby so i'm really hoping for a bfp


----------



## ghinspire22

misskaileigh said:


> It can be so hard, trust me I know. I cried all the time for months, especially when my best friend called to tell me she was pregnant. And now she just had her baby so i'm really hoping for a bfp

I am positive that you will. :)


----------



## misskaileigh

Well, I believe i'm 10dpo, and another negative. Ugh. My fiance is trying to tell me it's not too late, but I already feel like it is. Even though I could have sworn I had implantation bleeding 2 days ago. Maybe it's just too early still. I hope that's what it is.


----------



## nlk

remember, a lot of people dont get a positive until about 12/13 dpo...youre still testing quite early, even though its been 10 days. maybe wait until AF is actually due? youre not out until she shows...so waiting until AF is due will give you the best chance of seeing that BFP!


----------



## misskaileigh

that's the plan! I'm gonna give it a few days and just hope that i get my bfp, I would be so excited, the baby would be due around January 5th!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

misskaileigh, i just read on another post on here that implantation itself can take up to 7 days


----------



## misskaileigh

Well hopefully in a few days I will know if that's the case! 
I just feel that I'm going to get a BFP. I've never felt like this before, I'm hopeful that the spotting I had was implantation bleeding & I'll be a mom come January! But of course, I won't know for sure for a few days


----------



## StayHopeful

misskaileigh said:


> Well hopefully in a few days I will know if that's the case!
> I just feel that I'm going to get a BFP. I've never felt like this before, I'm hopeful that the spotting I had was implantation bleeding & I'll be a mom come January! But of course, I won't know for sure for a few days

Fx for you!


----------



## ghinspire22

I think I am finally done with my AF. Hubby gets back from his business trip on Thursday. I'm hoping to get a little bding in even though it probably won't work. It'll just be nice to spend time with him. Hopefully this new cycle will be the one. Who knows though...I feel like I have been let down so much. 

Trying to keep it positive though for the new cycle.


----------



## misskaileigh

Keep your head up, it's rough, but don't give up! I'm still testing negative, but that glimmer of hope is keeping me strong. 
But if I'm not pregnant, someone needs to tell me why my cat licking one of my pizza rolls made me cry today!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> I think I am finally done with my AF. Hubby gets back from his business trip on Thursday. I'm hoping to get a little bding in even though it probably won't work. It'll just be nice to spend time with him. Hopefully this new cycle will be the one. Who knows though...I feel like I have been let down so much.
> 
> Trying to keep it positive though for the new cycle.

thats the best frame of mind to go into it !! :happydance:



misskaileigh said:


> Keep your head up, it's rough, but don't give up! I'm still testing negative, but that glimmer of hope is keeping me strong.
> But if I'm not pregnant, someone needs to tell me why my cat licking one of my pizza rolls made me cry today!

i would have eaten it anyway!!!


----------



## misskaileigh

Oh I still ate it, I was just sad that my dear little Bartlebee would steal his mommy's food haha
I wish I would just get that bfp to confirm how I feel


----------



## scrap_gal

Good Evening ladies! I am 27 years old and just like you have been in such a horrible emotional roller coaster ride. I was diagnosed with PCOS at 19. My husband and I have been TTC for about 4 years now with no luck. back in November of 2010 I started my first round of provera and then Clomid 50 mg and metformin 1000mg had been in my system for a couple of months as well. December came around and nothing. So my dr. upped it to 100 mg. AF came in Jan 1st of 2011. Around mid Jan. I was having the weirdest symptoms that I had never felt.. I went to the ER after a BFN on Feb. 4th 2011 and they claimed that any pain, nausea, etc. i was feeling was due to a UTI. I didn't believe them. Feb 7th, 2011 came around and I went to my dr. I told him what had happened.. and he was so upset that they didn't do an ultrasound or ct scan (by this time they had taken me off clomid) I didn't understand why it was such an issue for them not conducting a ct scan... so he sent me to a STAT CT SCAN and he called me that evening with horrible news. He said that there was a large mass about 4 cm in diameter on my right ovary. It needed to come out asap. He then sent me to my gyno and he did the surgery Feb 22nd. When I woke up from the surgery, i was told that i had had a c-section and they had no choice but to extract the ovary since it had been dead for a while. the mass had done torsion on it. I was ok with that since I still have my other ovary. Well March 3rd, came around and itwas my post op appt. The dr, whom is always so vibrant and funny, came in with a distress look on his face and took my hand (my mom was with me) and said that the mass was a tumor the 7 INCHESSS in DIAMETER! And... i was now officially diagnosed withe Ovarian Cancer! I felt that my life had ended. But after many surgeries, and tests later.. I'm now a cancer survivor and thankfully still have my left ovary and the possiblity to TTC. I have been on metformin 2000mg for about 4 months now. I just finished my provera last Thursday. So i'm expecting my AF to come any day now. Once that comes my first round of Clomid 100mg is starting! I'm sending you all Baby Dust as I hope we all get our wishes to come true! I'm so happy to have found you guys. I felt so alone!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

scrap_gal said:


> Good Evening ladies! I am 27 years old and just like you have been in such a horrible emotional roller coaster ride. I was diagnosed with PCOS at 19. My husband and I have been TTC for about 4 years now with no luck. back in November of 2010 I started my first round of provera and then Clomid 50 mg and metformin 1000mg had been in my system for a couple of months as well. December came around and nothing. So my dr. upped it to 100 mg. AF came in Jan 1st of 2011. Around mid Jan. I was having the weirdest symptoms that I had never felt.. I went to the ER after a BFN on Feb. 4th 2011 and they claimed that any pain, nausea, etc. i was feeling was due to a UTI. I didn't believe them. Feb 7th, 2011 came around and I went to my dr. I told him what had happened.. and he was so upset that they didn't do an ultrasound or ct scan (by this time they had taken me off clomid) I didn't understand why it was such an issue for them not conducting a ct scan... so he sent me to a STAT CT SCAN and he called me that evening with horrible news. He said that there was a large mass about 4 cm in diameter on my right ovary. It needed to come out asap. He then sent me to my gyno and he did the surgery Feb 22nd. When I woke up from the surgery, i was told that i had had a c-section and they had no choice but to extract the ovary since it had been dead for a while. the mass had done torsion on it. I was ok with that since I still have my other ovary. Well March 3rd, came around and itwas my post op appt. The dr, whom is always so vibrant and funny, came in with a distress look on his face and took my hand (my mom was with me) and said that the mass was a tumor the 7 INCHESSS in DIAMETER! And... i was now officially diagnosed withe Ovarian Cancer! I felt that my life had ended. But after many surgeries, and tests later.. I'm now a cancer survivor and thankfully still have my left ovary and the possiblity to TTC. I have been on metformin 2000mg for about 4 months now. I just finished my provera last Thursday. So i'm expecting my AF to come any day now. Once that comes my first round of Clomid 100mg is starting! I'm sending you all Baby Dust as I hope we all get our wishes to come true! I'm so happy to have found you guys. I felt so alone!



wow, your story bought a tear to my eye!did they not do an u/s b4 initial clomid?? im so glad you can remain positive and that a FRESH START is around the corner for you!!!
be sure to keep us updated!:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## scrap_gal

Thank you!!! I'm hppy to have found you ladies and I hope I can join in! 

Now i have to find a way to get my siggy and all this cutesie stuff on my posts! lol!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ive been on here about 3 weeks and just did it lol. it becomes addictive!
if u click on mine it will take u to a page to make your own. 

i didnt take provera... ive been having no ov or no af since stopping bcp 6th jan and my doc said to go straight to clomid... he looked at my u/sound i dunno if they can see your lining from that (plus u/s was 3 weeks old at time) but he told me to go straight to clomid. im worried my insides may have needed that"freshen up" to boost chances of potential implantation though


----------



## gflady

scrap_gal said:


> Good Evening ladies! I am 27 years old and just like you have been in such a horrible emotional roller coaster ride. I was diagnosed with PCOS at 19. My husband and I have been TTC for about 4 years now with no luck. back in November of 2010 I started my first round of provera and then Clomid 50 mg and metformin 1000mg had been in my system for a couple of months as well. December came around and nothing. So my dr. upped it to 100 mg. AF came in Jan 1st of 2011. Around mid Jan. I was having the weirdest symptoms that I had never felt.. I went to the ER after a BFN on Feb. 4th 2011 and they claimed that any pain, nausea, etc. i was feeling was due to a UTI. I didn't believe them. Feb 7th, 2011 came around and I went to my dr. I told him what had happened.. and he was so upset that they didn't do an ultrasound or ct scan (by this time they had taken me off clomid) I didn't understand why it was such an issue for them not conducting a ct scan... so he sent me to a STAT CT SCAN and he called me that evening with horrible news. He said that there was a large mass about 4 cm in diameter on my right ovary. It needed to come out asap. He then sent me to my gyno and he did the surgery Feb 22nd. When I woke up from the surgery, i was told that i had had a c-section and they had no choice but to extract the ovary since it had been dead for a while. the mass had done torsion on it. I was ok with that since I still have my other ovary. Well March 3rd, came around and itwas my post op appt. The dr, whom is always so vibrant and funny, came in with a distress look on his face and took my hand (my mom was with me) and said that the mass was a tumor the 7 INCHESSS in DIAMETER! And... i was now officially diagnosed withe Ovarian Cancer! I felt that my life had ended. But after many surgeries, and tests later.. I'm now a cancer survivor and thankfully still have my left ovary and the possiblity to TTC. I have been on metformin 2000mg for about 4 months now. I just finished my provera last Thursday. So i'm expecting my AF to come any day now. Once that comes my first round of Clomid 100mg is starting! I'm sending you all Baby Dust as I hope we all get our wishes to come true! I'm so happy to have found you guys. I felt so alone!

Wow. what a journey! Thanks for sharing and welcome to the board! 

Hope you get your BFP soon xxx


----------



## minuet

ghinspire22 said:


> Thank you MissKailegh, I really hope that you get your BFP.
> 
> I'm just a crying mess today. I even worked out today. I am trying to keep the faith.

 I have days like this too, I really think its the hormones just wrecking havoc on us. Keep your head up hon, you'll feel better in a day or two.:hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

dont know if this will work, but i attempted to add a pic.
its the piece over my bed.
includes amethyst stones for focus, and moonstone and rose quartz which are fertility symbols. 
heck, ill try anything :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2341.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome scrap_gal!


----------



## lucyhen

i have been useing the clearblue monitor my cycles are 33days and today im CD 10 - and i get a PEAK FERTILITY 3 bars & Egg i dont think its right can anyone help


----------



## casper12284

Hello ladies!

So glad that I found this post! So here we go.

I am 28 years old and I was diagnosed with PCOS in January of 2010. I knew something was wrong because I had not had a period since November of the year before. I immediately went on Birth Control. I stayed on Birth Control from Feb 2010-April 2011. I got off because I was getting married in June. So, my husband and I have been trying to conceive since May of 2011. Not 3 months after getting off the Birth Control I stopped having periods, of course. We kept trying because I have heard that some women do not have periods but do ovulate sometimes but that did not work. This year in February after going months without a period I decided to get on Fertilily Blend with Vitex. I wanted to try the natural way first, plus I heard a lot of success from it. Well, two weeks after starting it, I starting AF. 28 days later, I started AF again. I came across a different website that said charting BBT and Cervix and etc is a good idea so if I am not pregnant this month, I will be charting next month. I am 10 dpo today I think and got a BFN. It sucks because my body has been going through so much. Headaches, cramps, sensitive nipples, diarrhea, fatigue but restless, weepy, and something I have never experienced before, an orgasm in my sleep not triggered by a dream and it woke me up yesterday. 

I am cheering you ladies on! I know what it is like and I know that if any of us get pregnant we will be the best mothers ever because we want it so bad! Never give up home and if any of you need anyone to talk to, I am here. God bless you ladies. Hope to hear from you all! 

And congratulations to the BFPs in the group!! I hope the rest of us get our little miracles soon. :hug:


----------



## gsdowner1

hopefulfor1st said:


> ive been on here about 3 weeks and just did it lol. it becomes addictive!
> if u click on mine it will take u to a page to make your own.
> 
> i didnt take provera... ive been having no ov or no af since stopping bcp 6th jan and my doc said to go straight to clomid... he looked at my u/sound i dunno if they can see your lining from that (plus u/s was 3 weeks old at time) but he told me to go straight to clomid. im worried my insides may have needed that"freshen up" to boost chances of potential implantation though

my understanding and i could be wrong... but i believe you have to have a cycle (period) in order for the clomid to work properly.. clomid goes off of your cycle days... and if you dont have a period how do you know when your cycle days are? i mean i am no doctor.. but it just makes since to me. i dont know...good luck:thumbup:


----------



## scrap_gal

I got my AF!!! That means Sunday i can start my first round of clomid!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nlk

welcome, scrap_gal, and yyyyyaaaayyyy for clomid! hope it goes well for you! what CD are you taking it on? i assume CD5-9, but my working out on your days could be wrong :haha:

lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## ghinspire22

scrap_gal said:


> Good Evening ladies! I am 27 years old and just like you have been in such a horrible emotional roller coaster ride. I was diagnosed with PCOS at 19. My husband and I have been TTC for about 4 years now with no luck. back in November of 2010 I started my first round of provera and then Clomid 50 mg and metformin 1000mg had been in my system for a couple of months as well. December came around and nothing. So my dr. upped it to 100 mg. AF came in Jan 1st of 2011. Around mid Jan. I was having the weirdest symptoms that I had never felt.. I went to the ER after a BFN on Feb. 4th 2011 and they claimed that any pain, nausea, etc. i was feeling was due to a UTI. I didn't believe them. Feb 7th, 2011 came around and I went to my dr. I told him what had happened.. and he was so upset that they didn't do an ultrasound or ct scan (by this time they had taken me off clomid) I didn't understand why it was such an issue for them not conducting a ct scan... so he sent me to a STAT CT SCAN and he called me that evening with horrible news. He said that there was a large mass about 4 cm in diameter on my right ovary. It needed to come out asap. He then sent me to my gyno and he did the surgery Feb 22nd. When I woke up from the surgery, i was told that i had had a c-section and they had no choice but to extract the ovary since it had been dead for a while. the mass had done torsion on it. I was ok with that since I still have my other ovary. Well March 3rd, came around and itwas my post op appt. The dr, whom is always so vibrant and funny, came in with a distress look on his face and took my hand (my mom was with me) and said that the mass was a tumor the 7 INCHESSS in DIAMETER! And... i was now officially diagnosed withe Ovarian Cancer! I felt that my life had ended. But after many surgeries, and tests later.. I'm now a cancer survivor and thankfully still have my left ovary and the possiblity to TTC. I have been on metformin 2000mg for about 4 months now. I just finished my provera last Thursday. So i'm expecting my AF to come any day now. Once that comes my first round of Clomid 100mg is starting! I'm sending you all Baby Dust as I hope we all get our wishes to come true! I'm so happy to have found you guys. I felt so alone!

I read this story and I started crying. I can't imagine all the things that you went through but I am sending all the love and support I can to you. PCOS is such a challenge but to face all of that and still be positive is amazing. You are an amazing person and I am sending you such good baby making vibes. 

I was diagnosed in late January/early February with PCOS. I had been trying for around 7 months when I found out. It was a shock but I feel like just starting the journey I have to be positive. Though it can be hard I try and tell myself I haven't done everything I can yet. So I started running again and I started Metformin 3 times a day. July is when I go in again and see if I have to start Clomid. 

Seriously I can't emphasize enough how awesome you are and I'm sending baby dust and good vibes your way. You can do this! We all can do this.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

gsdowner1 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> ive been on here about 3 weeks and just did it lol. it becomes addictive!
> if u click on mine it will take u to a page to make your own.
> 
> i didnt take provera... ive been having no ov or no af since stopping bcp 6th jan and my doc said to go straight to clomid... he looked at my u/sound i dunno if they can see your lining from that (plus u/s was 3 weeks old at time) but he told me to go straight to clomid. im worried my insides may have needed that"freshen up" to boost chances of potential implantation though
> 
> my understanding and i could be wrong... but i believe you have to have a cycle (period) in order for the clomid to work properly.. clomid goes off of your cycle days... and if you dont have a period how do you know when your cycle days are? i mean i am no doctor.. but it just makes since to me. i dont know...good luck:thumbup:Click to expand...

he did a blood test day before and said if my hormones were in a resting state, i could start straight away and he said we would just make that day 5. but if they were peaked then i had to take the provera. 
he said it depended on which half my cycle was paused in. and i hadnt oved since stopping bcp so i was in that half, he said if it came back that i was paused in luteal phase id have to af first cos thats what id be up to.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

baby dust to nlk and misskaileigh, i know you guys should be on latter end of your 2ww!!!


----------



## gsdowner1

hopefulfor1st said:


> gsdowner1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> ive been on here about 3 weeks and just did it lol. it becomes addictive!
> if u click on mine it will take u to a page to make your own.
> 
> i didnt take provera... ive been having no ov or no af since stopping bcp 6th jan and my doc said to go straight to clomid... he looked at my u/sound i dunno if they can see your lining from that (plus u/s was 3 weeks old at time) but he told me to go straight to clomid. im worried my insides may have needed that"freshen up" to boost chances of potential implantation though
> 
> my understanding and i could be wrong... but i believe you have to have a cycle (period) in order for the clomid to work properly.. clomid goes off of your cycle days... and if you dont have a period how do you know when your cycle days are? i mean i am no doctor.. but it just makes since to me. i dont know...good luck:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> he did a blood test day before and said if my hormones were in a resting state, i could start straight away and he said we would just make that day 5. but if they were peaked then i had to take the provera.
> he said it depended on which half my cycle was paused in. and i hadnt oved since stopping bcp so i was in that half, he said if it came back that i was paused in luteal phase id have to af first cos thats what id be up to.Click to expand...

Oh I see well good luck :) keep me updated


----------



## casper12284

Hi everyone!!

I posted my story myself but no one has noticed I do not think or maybe I do not belong....??? I'm 28, ttc for a year, and have had PCOS for at least over a year... Thanks!


----------



## misskaileigh

Welcome Casper! Sorry, we're not ignoring you, I'm just stressing out like no other! haha


12 dpo, it's officially midnight. I might not even test today, and try again this weekend


----------



## ghinspire22

casper12284 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I posted my story myself but no one has noticed I do not think or maybe I do not belong....??? I'm 28, ttc for a year, and have had PCOS for at least over a year... Thanks!

Welcome Casper!! :) 

It's so nice to add another to our group.


----------



## misskaileigh

Just had a tiny bit more spotting, now on very early 12dpo. I'm thinking i'm probably out, and af is going to be here in a few hours :(
I hope i'm wrong, but I don't know what else would cause it unless it was from BDing 2 hours ago


----------



## mumface26

Hi im 26 and ttc our first. Got told at 20 i had pcos but wasnt offered treatment or anything. My symtoms arent really too bad since i lost 1.5 stone. Just a greasy t zone and very mild cramps. 
Blood test on 3/5 to check my hormones and gp said if we dont concieve in 6 months go back.
What wud they look for on a blood test? 
Any advice wud be great and thanks for setting this forum up x x x x


----------



## 4magpies

Mind if I join in? I was diagnosed with PCOS last year after TTC with my ex for a long time. 

I am now TTC with my new partner. Last time I got to the point of being prescribed clomid but I never took it due to the situation.

So basically I'm starting a fresh. TTC naturally then after 6 months we will be visiting the doctors and hopefully will be given clomid straight away. 

So erm hi. My name is becca. 

We ate NTNP so just DTD lots and I'll be taking folic and oh will be on zinc. 

Taking the relaxed approach as I dont want to get stressed.


----------



## 4magpies

Forgot I have also lost nearly 7st over the past two years which hadn't helped with my PCOS symptoms and I have had an early mc and one ectopic where I lost my right tube and my remaining tube is damaged so I expect to end up with IVF really.


----------



## gflady

Welcome Becca! 

I like that you're going with the relaxed approach- I need to try that for sure. Well done on your 7 stone weight loss! x


----------



## gflady

Welcome mumface and casper! 

Wow, lots of new ladies joining the gang :)


----------



## 4magpies

Last time it drove me mental. 

The way we see it if if happens it happens. We just want to get the ball rolling so when we want help we can get it. I'm not expecting it to happen naturally at all. I think it helps when you've given up all hope. OH reckons he has super sperm and we will catch quickly bless him! 

Thanks for the warm welcome. 

x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

wow, so many newbies! our little group is growing!
so great to see, good luck to all of you, so good to have others in the same situation to understand!

Hopefully in the next few months this can turn into a thread about our pregnancies!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust: :baby: :dust:
:oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach:


----------



## 4magpies

Hopefully. Fingers crossed. I would like to be pregnant by Christmas really. 

x


----------



## gflady

4magpies said:


> Last time it drove me mental.
> 
> The way we see it if if happens it happens. We just want to get the ball rolling so when we want help we can get it. I'm not expecting it to happen naturally at all. I think it helps when you've given up all hope. OH reckons he has super sperm and we will catch quickly bless him!
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> x

My DH thinks he's got super sperm too! I'm hoping that the longer we're at it the more relaxed I'll become and it'll mean we're more able to get help if needed too x


----------



## casper12284

misskaileigh said:


> Welcome Casper! Sorry, we're not ignoring you, I'm just stressing out like no other! haha
> 
> 
> 12 dpo, it's officially midnight. I might not even test today, and try again this weekend




ghinspire22 said:


> casper12284 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I posted my story myself but no one has noticed I do not think or maybe I do not belong....??? I'm 28, ttc for a year, and have had PCOS for at least over a year... Thanks!
> 
> Welcome Casper!! :)
> 
> It's so nice to add another to our group.Click to expand...




gflady said:


> Welcome mumface and casper!
> 
> Wow, lots of new ladies joining the gang :)

HEY EVERYONE!!! So nice to have a warm welcome!!! I understand you are all in high mode wanting to be prego. I am too BUT I am 11 dpo today and still no BFP. Supposed to start AF on Sunday.... Just bummed out....


----------



## hopefulfor1st

4magpies said:


> Hopefully. Fingers crossed. I would like to be pregnant by Christmas really.
> 
> x

yup! ill be happy as long as my babys birthday isnt around christmas.
if we were to get pregnant THIS WEEK the due dat would be 22nd january so anytime in the next 10 months ish would be great! (but obviously the sooner the better)


----------



## 4magpies

I don't care about babies birthday. Any month will do. Haha. 

X


----------



## gflady

hopefulfor1st said:


> wow, so many newbies! our little group is growing!
> so great to see, good luck to all of you, so good to have others in the same situation to understand!
> 
> Hopefully in the next few months this can turn into a thread about our pregnancies!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :dust: :baby: :dust:
> :oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach:

That'd be great! My original hopes were to be pregnant by my 30th in June or by MIL's 60th birthday but I don't think that's going to happen now. x


----------



## casper12284

hopefulfor1st said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully. Fingers crossed. I would like to be pregnant by Christmas really.
> 
> x
> 
> yup! ill be happy as long as my babys birthday isnt around christmas.
> if we were to get pregnant THIS WEEK the due dat would be 22nd january so anytime in the next 10 months ish would be great! (but obviously the sooner the better)Click to expand...

January 22nd is my birthday! lOL! Good luck with everyones BFP! Hope you ladies all get it!!


----------



## honestlinzel

4magpies said:


> I don't care about babies birthday. Any month will do. Haha.
> 
> X


so funny!!!

I just said this to my friend on FB messenger like 10 minutes ago. 

ANY MONTH. JUST GET IN ME!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## 4magpies

Exactly my thoughts. I'm the same on sex. Either will do. I just want A baby. Any baby! 

I wanted to be pregnant before I hit 25, which is June. But I can't really see that happening. 

x


----------



## honestlinzel

I will be 28 in August. :(

I actually put baby stuff on my Pinterest... ugh


baby fever!!!

https://pinterest.com/linzel/


----------



## gsdowner1

I start my clomid the end of this weekend or next week depending on when i get my period!!!! i am so excited :) i just don't want to get too excited in case it doesnt work the first round...... ahhhh the waiting is what is the hardest... you would think that i would be used to the waiting game since i've been ttc for 3 plus years lol... but you never get used to it honestly... i was telling my hubs that i am probably gonna go into shock when i actually get a :bfp: lol you just replay it over and over in your head and it always is a :bfn: so i can't wait til God blesses me with a :bfp: good luck everyone baby dust to all!!!!!! :baby:
:D


----------



## mumface26

I cant concerntrate in work, got told to limit my web use as i keep looking at baby things lol! 
Hopefully should ovulate 1/5 onwards if mu cycle and my working out is correct.
Cant wait to get home, dp is saying im using him as a sperm bank lol! 
Xx


----------



## ghinspire22

Hubby gets home tonight. I am only on CD 8 so I doubt that I am fertible but that doesn't mean that I can't say hello to my husband after a long business trip. :)

I'm hoping that this cycle is going to be the one. Our anniversary is on May 10 so it would be nice to get a BFP after our anniversary is over.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

im on cd12 and praying first round clomid works and i ov!!
i wasnt gonna but i snuck in 2 opks yesterday, i dont know why, the doc told me not to even bother with them with pcos. 
yesterdays at 11am was a faint line(but def not positive, but noticeable) and 10pm last night was even lighter...wha? arent they meant to get darker til u o? now im all bummed thinking it wont work?

oh and i believe we have some testers over the next day or 2??
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## misskaileigh

tested today, 12dpo, bfn again.
I feel like calling it quits for this cycle, but I don't want to give up after I thought I had implantation symptoms. 
I'm thinking about just waiting until I'm due for af and seeing what happens then


----------



## mumface26

I don't get it at all!! :nope::nope:
Was told i had pcos 6 years ago, was given hardly any advice on it. I was only 20 when I had it and had only just met DP so maybe i didnt care so much.
My periods before pcos was diagnosed were more or les every 28 days, I once went 2 months with no period then had one.
Over the 6 years ive been on bcp I have given my body breaks and used condoms instead and my periods were a bit heavy then light and lasted 4-6 days and approx 20-25 days apart so does that say I do ovulate or . . . . . :shrug:
bacause what ive read so far in books and the net is that pcos women either have no periods or periods very far apart.
Also when I cast my mind back to my last period I was pretty horny the 2 weeks leading up to it......does this mean I ovulate?? 
I estimated on a calendar if i didnt have pcos I should ovulate around 1/5 but already i feel a tiny bit crampy and discharge getting thinner ??
OH MY WORD! Im confused....could someone offer me some advice please?


----------



## mumface26

hhmmm my laptop decided to have a paddy just as I posted my last thingy, Im new to it so please bare with me :wacko::wacko:

I will repost ....

:wacko:I don't get it at all!! 
Was told i had pcos 6 years ago, was given hardly any advice on it. I was only 20 when I had it and had only just met DP so maybe i didnt care so much.
My periods before pcos was diagnosed were more or les every 28 days, I once went 2 months with no period then had one.
Over the 6 years ive been on bcp I have given my body breaks and used condoms instead and my periods were a bit heavy then light and lasted 4-6 days and approx 20-25 days apart so does that say I do ovulate or . . . . . 
bacause what ive read so far in books and the net is that pcos women either have no periods or periods very far apart.
Also when I cast my mind back to my last period I was pretty horny the 2 weeks leading up to it......does this mean I ovulate?? 
I estimated on a calendar if i didnt have pcos I should ovulate around 1/5 but already i feel a tiny bit crampy and discharge getting thinner ??
OH MY WORD! Im confused....could someone offer me some advice please?


----------



## StayHopeful

mumface, I wish I had better advice for you but I just found out 2 months ago I have pcos and I'm still learning about it! I was on the pill for 8 years and I definitely had very irregular periods before that, but I was also a very underweight teenager so I'm not sure how much was due to that.

hopeful, I was originally not using opks because I thought they were bad with pcos but my ob told me they're fine and I've been using the clear blue digital ones. So far they've been working fine for both my clomid cycles. I got my first smiley for this cycle today!


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> im on cd12 and praying first round clomid works and i ov!!
> i wasnt gonna but i snuck in 2 opks yesterday, i dont know why, the doc told me not to even bother with them with pcos.
> yesterdays at 11am was a faint line(but def not positive, but noticeable) and 10pm last night was even lighter...wha? arent they meant to get darker til u o? now im all bummed thinking it wont work?
> 
> oh and i believe we have some testers over the next day or 2??
> :dust::dust::dust:

I haven't been ovulating either but the first time that I did was not this last cycle but the one before and I had this cramping on the one side where my ovary is...it's usually the first sign that you have of ovulation. And my Clearblue Easy Monitor...the one I spent a fortune on ACTUALLY read it. So it is possible.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

misskaileigh said:


> tested today, 12dpo, bfn again.
> I feel like calling it quits for this cycle, but I don't want to give up after I thought I had implantation symptoms.
> I'm thinking about just waiting until I'm due for af and seeing what happens then

misskaileigh, i told myself being my first "real" cycle, id be ecstatic if my body just did what its suppose to! drop an egg, have a period!
you should be happy your getting it on track, naturally! go you!


----------



## misskaileigh

If only AF would show, I had cramps all of yesterday but nada so far. 
Ugh this is just no fun


----------



## ghinspire22

misskaileigh said:


> If only AF would show, I had cramps all of yesterday but nada so far.
> Ugh this is just no fun

*hugs*

I remember the longest cycle I had. It was 65 days long and I thoguht for sure I was pregnant. That was until I got my period and had a blood test done. PCOS messes with your body but it doesn't mean it's impossible to get pregnant. We will all get there.

Right now I'm just on Metformin but in July when I go back after trying for a year I'm sure they will probably talk about Clomid with me if I don't get pregnant by then.

We're all in this together.


----------



## misskaileigh

This is cd 59 for me, but I started taking fertilaid half way through the cycle.
I'm so sure I ovulated, so af has to show. I just wish I knew when. I guess I'm not totally out for pregnancy, my fiance is sure I'm going to get a positive. But I'm just not sure anymore. 
I'd really just like for my back to stop hurting, and to not be nauseous anymore!

I'm just so glad we can all support each other, because others without pcos just don't quite understand!


----------



## scrap_gal

ghinspire22 said:


> scrap_gal said:
> 
> 
> Good Evening ladies! I am 27 years old and just like you have been in such a horrible emotional roller coaster ride. I was diagnosed with PCOS at 19. My husband and I have been TTC for about 4 years now with no luck. back in November of 2010 I started my first round of provera and then Clomid 50 mg and metformin 1000mg had been in my system for a couple of months as well. December came around and nothing. So my dr. upped it to 100 mg. AF came in Jan 1st of 2011. Around mid Jan. I was having the weirdest symptoms that I had never felt.. I went to the ER after a BFN on Feb. 4th 2011 and they claimed that any pain, nausea, etc. i was feeling was due to a UTI. I didn't believe them. Feb 7th, 2011 came around and I went to my dr. I told him what had happened.. and he was so upset that they didn't do an ultrasound or ct scan (by this time they had taken me off clomid) I didn't understand why it was such an issue for them not conducting a ct scan... so he sent me to a STAT CT SCAN and he called me that evening with horrible news. He said that there was a large mass about 4 cm in diameter on my right ovary. It needed to come out asap. He then sent me to my gyno and he did the surgery Feb 22nd. When I woke up from the surgery, i was told that i had had a c-section and they had no choice but to extract the ovary since it had been dead for a while. the mass had done torsion on it. I was ok with that since I still have my other ovary. Well March 3rd, came around and itwas my post op appt. The dr, whom is always so vibrant and funny, came in with a distress look on his face and took my hand (my mom was with me) and said that the mass was a tumor the 7 INCHESSS in DIAMETER! And... i was now officially diagnosed withe Ovarian Cancer! I felt that my life had ended. But after many surgeries, and tests later.. I'm now a cancer survivor and thankfully still have my left ovary and the possiblity to TTC. I have been on metformin 2000mg for about 4 months now. I just finished my provera last Thursday. So i'm expecting my AF to come any day now. Once that comes my first round of Clomid 100mg is starting! I'm sending you all Baby Dust as I hope we all get our wishes to come true! I'm so happy to have found you guys. I felt so alone!
> 
> I read this story and I started crying. I can't imagine all the things that you went through but I am sending all the love and support I can to you. PCOS is such a challenge but to face all of that and still be positive is amazing. You are an amazing person and I am sending you such good baby making vibes.
> 
> I was diagnosed in late January/early February with PCOS. I had been trying for around 7 months when I found out. It was a shock but I feel like just starting the journey I have to be positive. Though it can be hard I try and tell myself I haven't done everything I can yet. So I started running again and I started Metformin 3 times a day. July is when I go in again and see if I have to start Clomid.
> 
> Seriously I can't emphasize enough how awesome you are and I'm sending baby dust and good vibes your way. You can do this! We all can do this.Click to expand...

Thank you much! I think we can all do this!!!


----------



## scrap_gal

So I'm on my 3rd day AF and so ready to be over! lol! My clomid start on the 5th day which will be sunday and ends thursday! Welcome to all the newbies and thank you all for your wonderful thoughts!


----------



## misskaileigh

Eventually I may ask for metformin and clomid, if the natural route doesn't really work out for me. 
I've been praying for a bfp this month, but at 13dpo I'm not seeing it in the cards


----------



## scrap_gal

misskaileigh I wish you the best of luck! NO giving up! :o)


----------



## misskaileigh

Thank you! It's hard, my doctor put it in my head at 18 I couldn't have kids, so I'm trying my ass off to prove him wrong! I think I ovulated at least this month so it's a start for sure! I just want a bfp!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

misskaileigh i know what u mean bout others not understanding! 
someone told me re the weight gain and inability to get pregnant that "im just not trying hard enough!!"


----------



## misskaileigh

People like that drive me nuts!!! This disease isn't our fault!!
We can stay strong together, and we'll all get our bfp's someday!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

guys, cd13 and no sign whatsoever of ewcm.... am i out for possible ovulation? was praying the 50 of clomid would do it, but maybe not :cry:


----------



## misskaileigh

I'm not sure..I really hope it works though & you ovulate! FX


----------



## Skyybow

I know how you feel Misskaileigh I thought for SURE I O'd with my first round of 100mg Clomid this month missed the window to BD and thought well at least I'll see AF without provera thid cycle! Had cramps, pms, back pain, sore bb's the whole bit and 17 dpo no sign of AF, BFN on three pee tests so i caved in and began Provera..onto another cycle! *sigh* we'll all get our wishes soon ladies!!


----------



## gflady

Hi guys! 

I'm on CD47 and I have no idea what my body is doing. On Wed I thought I had EWCM then on thurs and friday it's been really watery. Does this mean I'm ovulating? But then I thought that for those PCOS monitoring CM won't necessarily show if you're ovulating.

Don't give up hope ladies, we'll get there. Every time I log in I'm hoping to see that one of you has post a :bfp:

xxx


----------



## misskaileigh

I'm going to test again today & see. 14dpo may be my lucky day! If not, there's always the next day or next cycle. Gotta stay positive


----------



## hopefulfor1st

LOL.
just dtd :sex: and was doing the lay perfectly stlll and keep it in after :spermy::spermy::spermy: but i have a nasty cold n kept coughing lol
made things very difficult!!!!


----------



## lilyannabella

Im having watery cm now and my boobs are sore. I hope something is brewing! It's about time! :wacko:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

lilyannabella said:


> Im having watery cm now and my boobs are sore. I hope something is brewing! It's about time! :wacko:

mine is watery too, i thought that was a bad sin that its not ewcm


----------



## lilyannabella

hopefulfor1st said:


> lilyannabella said:
> 
> 
> Im having watery cm now and my boobs are sore. I hope something is brewing! It's about time! :wacko:
> 
> mine is watery too, i thought that was a bad sin that its not ewcmClick to expand...

Well when my cm is watery and clear it usually means ewcm is next and with the sore boobs I think something gonna happen. I've been drinking loads of water and grape fruit juice. So let's see what happens


----------



## Mrs E

Hey Guys Im new to this site Im 28 married to the love of my life 3 years and I have PCOS and ttc #1 The doctors have put me on the tablet Tamoxifen has anyone used this or has it worked for anyone


----------



## casper12284

lilyannabella said:


> Im having watery cm now and my boobs are sore. I hope something is brewing! It's about time! :wacko:

I have had watery cm this whole cycle. I have been waking up and soaking wet with it... I had it this morning and went to the bathroom because I am supposed to start today but nothing yet. Just the watery stuff. Boobs ache as well.. Guess I will wait it out. Hopefully the PCOS subsided just a little to allow a little bean to start forming! Good luck everyone and hope to see lots of BFP's!!!


----------



## mumface26

Since thursday i have had crampy feelings that come and go throughout the day, my cm isnt egg white like but there is a lot of it and its wet, i feel sexy, energetic and my appetite has gone down as im usually eating all sorts when af visits me.
Could i be ovulating??
Dtd 3 times since weds last week to increase our chances.
I dont do opk as they are expensive to buy.
Any advice please guys?


----------



## mumface26

Also when i checked my cervix yesterday there was a clot like lump of cm on my finger, come to think of it it was like egg whites, sorry to be graphic but worth a mention and has anyonr else experienced this? 
Xxx


----------



## StayHopeful

I've had watery cm for the last week, today I have ewcm but I really think I o'd last Fri, so now I'm confused.


----------



## casper12284

StayHopeful said:


> I've had watery cm for the last week, today I have ewcm but I really think I o'd last Fri, so now I'm confused.

Hey there,

I have had it my whole 2ww... I woke up one morning and it was gushing out. It literally felt like I had used the bathroom on myself. But of course I hadn't. It was just watery discharge. Nearly everyday since then I wake up with it soaking my underwear. I have no idea what it is and have never had it happen before. 

Something else weird also happened to me around 10 dpo. I woke up right in the middle of an orgasm. I am 28 and have NEVER had that happen before. I have talked to people and they say it can happen when you are pregnant. I would not even consider it if I had been having them all my life but that was my first one and it was not even from a dream. 

I hope the watery cm means something. I am due AF today but nothing so far! Good luck ladies!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

casper12284 said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> I've had watery cm for the last week, today I have ewcm but I really think I o'd last Fri, so now I'm confused.
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> I have had it my whole 2ww... I woke up one morning and it was gushing out. It literally felt like I had used the bathroom on myself. But of course I hadn't. It was just watery discharge. Nearly everyday since then I wake up with it soaking my underwear. I have no idea what it is and have never had it happen before.
> 
> Something else weird also happened to me around 10 dpo. I woke up right in the middle of an orgasm. I am 28 and have NEVER had that happen before. I have talked to people and they say it can happen when you are pregnant. I would not even consider it if I had been having them all my life but that was my first one and it was not even from a dream.
> 
> I hope the watery cm means something. I am due AF today but nothing so far! Good luck ladies!Click to expand...


good luck!


----------



## ghinspire22

It's late on Sunday and I should be asleep. I have been so restless lately. I hope everyone is doing well. I am hoping that a lot of good things are taking place. 

My new cycle has been going on now for a few days and I'm just hoping something happens this time around. *fingers crossed*


----------



## gflady

Fingers crossed for you ghinsphere!

I had a bit of a moment last night where I wanted to chuck in taking metformin and be casual. I'm only the 500mg dose and I just thought there's no point in taking it unless I'm up to 1000mg (which was what was prescribed for me). It's so frustrating. I would love to just have shorter regular cycles so that we'd have more cycles were we can just try. So frustrating!

Re. the watery discharge- I had that last Thurs- it soaked through my knickers but haven't had it since. 

xoxox


----------



## hopefulfor1st

was feeling super down today. worrying wether or not the 50mg clomid will make me ovulate or fail. then a girl at work told me her friend just got a bfp after her 1st clomid round, and she had endo and some other stuff wrong i think. so now im trying my best to be optimistic. today i also bought some of that "sperm friendly lube" its meant to make a happy environment for sperm and decrease oxygen damage and increase its viability :happydance:
so heres hoping my ovaries can just bring their part to the table!


----------



## misskaileigh

Baby dust!! I hope you're pleasantly surprised with your results this month & get a bfp!


----------



## nlk

WOW, how many newbies do we have?!

i think ive added everyone to the front page...apologies if ive missed someone. if your name's not there, and you want it to be, just send me a message or something, and i will add you on :)

i have a feeling i will be updating the bfps soon....wonder who it will be! im hoping that once we get one, we will get a whole flood of more bfps, and then they will start going up a bit quicker!! FX'ed!

good luck to everyone testing soon//starting/finishing clomid soon!

AFM - im 10 dpo today. i dont feel any different, at all! so i dont hold out much hope that this is my month. AF is due thursday/friday, so will just wait and see, i think!


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> was feeling super down today. worrying wether or not the 50mg clomid will make me ovulate or fail. then a girl at work told me her friend just got a bfp after her 1st clomid round, and she had endo and some other stuff wrong i think. so now im trying my best to be optimistic. today i also bought some of that "sperm friendly lube" its meant to make a happy environment for sperm and decrease oxygen damage and increase its viability :happydance:
> so heres hoping my ovaries can just bring their part to the table!

Positive thinking. It is the hardest thing to do. I have a lot of sad days but I'm trying to tell myself it's all going to work out.

And it will work out for you too hun! I know it.


----------



## ghinspire22

gflady said:


> Fingers crossed for you ghinsphere!
> 
> I had a bit of a moment last night where I wanted to chuck in taking metformin and be casual. I'm only the 500mg dose and I just thought there's no point in taking it unless I'm up to 1000mg (which was what was prescribed for me). It's so frustrating. I would love to just have shorter regular cycles so that we'd have more cycles were we can just try. So frustrating!
> 
> Re. the watery discharge- I had that last Thurs- it soaked through my knickers but haven't had it since.
> 
> xoxox

I am on 1500mg of Metformin. I think it is anyway. I am hoping that it works because the next step is Clomid.


----------



## casper12284

15 dpo today, was supposed to start yesterday, and still a BFN this morning.... So bummed out... At this point, I just wish my AF would show up so can try again next month.....


----------



## gflady

@ghinspire i defo need to up to 1000mg before my dr will give me clomid. I just don't want it to get as far as clomid either. xoxo

@casper sorry re your BFN. I have no idea if I've ovulated let alone when this cycle!


----------



## CocoMia

Hi everyone,

nlk suggested I look here as I'm getting my blood results tomorrow as to whether I have PCOS (am feeling a bit sick with worry and a bit impatient to get cracking - gah overload!!) After reading your posts it's made me feel so much better that you have had suggestions, been prescribed some things and even had a few BFP's already!

A lot of the symptoms really seem to match what lots of people have posted which makes me feel less like I'm going mad so hope I'm not intruding here and I hope once I've got my results I'll have an idea of where to go and have some people to share with... :blush:

x


----------



## ghinspire22

CocoMia said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> nlk suggested I look here as I'm getting my blood results tomorrow as to whether I have PCOS (am feeling a bit sick with worry and a bit impatient to get cracking - gah overload!!) After reading your posts it's made me feel so much better that you have had suggestions, been prescribed some things and even had a few BFP's already!
> 
> A lot of the symptoms really seem to match what lots of people have posted which makes me feel less like I'm going mad so hope I'm not intruding here and I hope once I've got my results I'll have an idea of where to go and have some people to share with... :blush:
> 
> x

There is nothing to be worried about hun. PCOS isn't something that says you are going to be infertile. It just means that it might take a little longer to get to your final destination. Sure everyone with PCOS is different but the key is not to worry so much and try to stay positive. You may find out that you don't have PCOS at all but if you do it's not the end of the world. There are so many options now for women with PCOS. The best thing to do is just get educated and find a support system.

So feel free to talk to us at anytime.


----------



## CocoMia

There is nothing to be worried about hun. PCOS isn't something that says you are going to be infertile. It just means that it might take a little longer to get to your final destination. Sure everyone with PCOS is different but the key is not to worry so much and try to stay positive. You may find out that you don't have PCOS at all but if you do it's not the end of the world. There are so many options now for women with PCOS. The best thing to do is just get educated and find a support system.

So feel free to talk to us at anytime.[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much, It is honestly very appreciated; I am ready for whatever the outcome will be I think now. I don't know why but I just can't speak to my best friends about it; maybe because they're not at the stage of settling down or because that sort of makes it real that there is a problem... Once the results are in it will be back to the drawing board(bed) with gusto! hehe x


----------



## loulouamy

Hi ladies,
May I join??? here a little about me...

Im 22 and found out I have PCOS when i was 14!! ever since I can remember iv wanted a baby, even when I was a small child!! While I watch my friends go out traveling and clubbing etc etc all I want to do is have a baba :rofl:, I have been realistic though, me and OH have been together for 4 years and if he had his way we would of started TTC a long time ago but I wanted things to be right, we have just bought our house and i feel we are ready. we have been ttc since Jan.
I am really positive and trying not to think about the PCOS!!! I came off the implant bar in Jan and to my surprise have had a period each month!!!! YAY..
This month I keep saying "thats it, this is our month" OH is worried im getting my hope up and will end up upset! 

Just wondering how long you were all TTC before being put on medication, my GP send to go back to her after 1 year of TTC to talk again!!!


----------



## CocoMia

loulouamy said:


> Hi ladies,
> May I join??? here a little about me...
> 
> Im 22 and found out I have PCOS when i was 14!! ever since I can remember iv wanted a baby, even when I was a small child!! While I watch my friends go out traveling and clubbing etc etc all I want to do is have a baba :rofl:, I have been realistic though, me and OH have been together for 4 years and if he had his way we would of started TTC a long time ago but I wanted things to be right, we have just bought our house and i feel we are ready. we have been ttc since Jan.
> I am really positive and trying not to think about the PCOS!!! I came off the implant bar in Jan and to my surprise have had a period each month!!!! YAY..
> This month I keep saying "thats it, this is our month" OH is worried im getting my hope up and will end up upset!
> 
> Just wondering how long you were all TTC before being put on medication, my GP send to go back to her after 1 year of TTC to talk again!!!

Hello hun - nice to see you here too! :thumbup: 

I know what you mean about just feeling like you want to be a Mum; I was the same and now we know we can we just want to get going with it!!

That's great that your cycle returned straight away; mine was elusive for a long time :dohh:

x


----------



## loulouamy

hello again COCO!!!

I know, I dont think people that dont have PCOS understand that the longer you wait the harder it is to conceive naturally, my GP has always know how much I want kiddies and has been telling me since I was 18 that the younger I am the better! I have even had an Aunt tell me she thinks im crazy and way too young to TTC!!! I blessed that periods have been coming ( well u know what I mean). Have you been regular enough since coming off BCP?


----------



## CocoMia

No I haven't - not at all! They are all over the shop and have been since coming off of BC but FX tomorrow I'll get my updated results from the Hospital and they can get cracking with something to help!

Until then I'm not worried that we're young and trying, I'd rather know my body was in a better state whilst I'm young. I'm so scared of missing my chance! 

Will post an update when I get the dreaded results! x


----------



## loulouamy

how old are you? how long u been ttc? 
Its true that PCOS does not defo mean your out of the mommy race, its just harder,I spoke to my Gyne and he said that woman with PCOS have just as much chance it just slightly harder!!!
Positive thinking is the way Im going ( much harder said then done i know) but the way I look at it is a negative spin always makes things look worse and wont get you anywhere...
Good luck tomo!! xx


----------



## CocoMia

Thank you v much, I'm a little clueless of PCOS so this thread has been really helpful! I've had the symptoms for years and we started trying at 25 as for about 2 years prior to that we were NTN(often)P and nothing came of it and my symptoms got an awful lot worse hence all the tests!

We've been trying properly for a couple of months but my head has been a bit scrambled because of all the worries at the hospital... hence all my bonkers posts. I think the BF and I need a holiday!! x


----------



## loulouamy

Oh stop a holiday is what we all need on this site. All the tests are the worst! i was 14 when I had them all... i remember I was terrified! 
I would say the fact that you only being tested now is a good sign, like I found out so young because I got periods at 9 years old and had awful symptoms such as crippling period pains, over weight even though I worked out, and TMI but id fill a super night pad within half hour and id have leaked all the way through to my skirt, really thick black hair in places I shouldnt lol, as a young girl all these things were just awful.!!! I really hope things go well tomorrow!!


----------



## CocoMia

Oh Hun, that must have been really tough at such a young age. When I think what my cycle was like when I was very young (11yo for me) they were also just so painful I'd be sick, faint and I've still got awful skin that only cleared a little on BCP.

thanks for the chin up! I'm going to log on and try and get some sleep, will update tomorrow

take care x


----------



## loulouamy

Good luck Doll xx


----------



## nlk

welcome guys!

*coco* what time is your appointment? good luck with it all!

*loulou* i agree, we all need a holiday! it can get so stressful at times!

11dpo today....still holding out, going to try and hold out until friday...but may have to test earlier!


----------



## CocoMia

nlk said:


> welcome guys!
> 
> *coco* what time is your appointment? good luck with it all!
> 
> *loulou* i agree, we all need a holiday! it can get so stressful at times!
> 
> 11dpo today....still holding out, going to try and hold out until friday...but may have to test earlier!

Hi nlk

it's at 3pm, I'm finishing work early so can finally chill out a bit!

thanks again for everyone's kind words and for the literary kick up the bum I need to get this done and get cracking :thumbup:

x


----------



## mumface26

I should be ovulating today but i think i did it early as i started cramping last thursday and my cm was more slippery, todays may 1st and i still got the cramps only now my cm isnt as wet and my nipples feel a little tender, almost like af is due a visit. Af not due til 15/5 poss wishful thiking but migjt the cramps be implantation???
Im not taking a test until af is late as dont want an inacurate readimg.
Any advice please guys wud be great!! 
Xxxxx


----------



## nlk

im pretty sure implantation doesnt happen until about 8-10 days after conception...might be wrong though!

i know that i had cramping a few different times, which confused me as to when i actually ovulated. Are you taking any meds?


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> im pretty sure implantation doesnt happen until about 8-10 days after conception...might be wrong though!
> 
> i know that i had cramping a few different times, which confused me as to when i actually ovulated. Are you taking any meds?

No meds, i did wake with a headache today which is few and far between with me.
af finished 23/4 so dtd every other night since.
Maybe im reading too much into it.
X


----------



## loulouamy

How long were all you ladies TTC before you went on any meds?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

loulouamy said:


> How long were all you ladies TTC before you went on any meds?

3 months. but i think it depends what country your in as to how far your health system reacts


----------



## hopefulfor1st

god i am so over sex right now! 
so is oh!
dtd every 2nd day since cd7, and was planning on keeping it up til cd21 but dunno if we can!

how do people do this month in, month out!!


----------



## ghinspire22

loulouamy said:


> How long were all you ladies TTC before you went on any meds?


I went 6 months before I got put on Metformin.


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> god i am so over sex right now!
> so is oh!
> dtd every 2nd day since cd7, and was planning on keeping it up til cd21 but dunno if we can!
> 
> how do people do this month in, month out!!

Hahah!! I guess my hubby and I have always been this way so when we decided to TTC it didn't seem much different. The key is to make sure you are taking vitamins and eating the right foods.

Also they also say you should go between every 2-3 days so dont' feel like you have to stay every 2.


----------



## loulouamy

did u ask to be put on it?? I booked myself in for a check up before I came off BC and told the GP I was ready to TTC and she said great, come back in a years time if you dont get pregnant!!! I dunno if I should go ask for it or just wait to see if it happens naturally


----------



## Mrs.B.

loulouamy said:


> did u ask to be put on it?? I booked myself in for a check up before I came off BC and told the GP I was ready to TTC and she said great, come back in a years time if you dont get pregnant!!! I dunno if I should go ask for it or just wait to see if it happens naturally

I'm guess this means you have the same rules as England... Doctors won't see you for TTC unless you have been TTC for over 1 year x


----------



## loulouamy

Yeh its silly, I went in for a Lap and dye last year, I had back pain for a year so they they thought i might have endo, my gp said oh sure while your under Ill get them to check your tubes are working okay and when i went to the hospital the nurse nearly had a fit telling me that I had to be TTC for two years before I could have that done!!! I pushed and pushed for it though and I was so annoyed as she was heavy pregnant and I just thought " why cant you do it while your 'in there' already"!! I didnt let it go as i said I was no prepared to TTC for two years and waste my time to then have an op that you be done along with the one i was getting that day!!! I got it in the end...

ok rant over hahaha. I just dont understand why they insist on having us go through a long time trying when it could be a simple thing that needs to be done


----------



## mumface26

My 'ovulation' pain has been present on and off since last thursday, started to ease off now.
Is thia normal?


----------



## ashley23ttc

Might as well join this group of girlies since I was diagnosed PCOS today :( But I am still hopeful and sure glad you all are on here to turn too. I am starting my 1st round of Clomid next cycle YaY


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My doc said if I'm not pregnant by June (so that will be 6 months ttc, 3 on clomid then he will check my tubes


----------



## misskaileigh

i have to wait to call my doc back tomorrow, but if all he says is provera i swear i'll lose it. 
this is way more than provera can fix.


----------



## ghinspire22

ashley23ttc said:


> Might as well join this group of girlies since I was diagnosed PCOS today :( But I am still hopeful and sure glad you all are on here to turn too. I am starting my 1st round of Clomid next cycle YaY

I'm hoping things work out for you. :) 

Welcome.


----------



## ghinspire22

I have been doing my opk. Nothing yet but I'm feeling a little cramping today so I'm wondering if ovulation is coming. I think I might bd tonight for good measure. :)


----------



## StayHopeful

loulouamy said:


> How long were all you ladies TTC before you went on any meds?

I think my doctor did things a little unusually. We got a bfp the first month trying but mc, then when I went back in 6 weeks later he saw I wasn't o'ing and have PCOS, so he gave me Prometrium and then Clomid.


----------



## StayHopeful

hopefulfor1st said:


> god i am so over sex right now!
> so is oh!
> dtd every 2nd day since cd7, and was planning on keeping it up til cd21 but dunno if we can!
> 
> how do people do this month in, month out!!

I'm with you on that one and so is DH! It's getting to be an issue... We've been dtd daily and I think it's too much pressure for him. He's been having some trouble in that area lately and it's really frustrating. I really hope this is our month and we don't have to do another cycle of this!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

misskaileigh said:


> i have to wait to call my doc back tomorrow, but if all he says is provera i swear i'll lose it.
> this is way more than provera can fix.

what are you hoping to happen miss kaileigh? are you almost ready for meds?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> My 'ovulation' pain has been present on and off since last thursday, started to ease off now.
> Is thia normal?

i really have no idea what ovulation pain is! i always felt something and thought it maybe was ov approaching but now i know its just a cyst doing something it shouldnt be!
even now i dont know what it is, maybe i had it and just thought it was a regular cyst cramp


----------



## hopefulfor1st

my relaxed approach now involves overthinking!
ok guys i know i said i wasnt opking, but ive done the odd one here n there (not enough to catch a surge,maybe like every 2nd day) on the weekend i had a medium dark one (but not pos) i didnt think much of it as doc said with pcos they werent reliable and id always get a faint line but im wondering... if there was something there on the weekend, and now theres hardly a line at all (i have to stare hard to see it), do u think that means i did o from clomid? and thats y im not getting a line cos cos my bodys no longer trying to ov??


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> My 'ovulation' pain has been present on and off since last thursday, started to ease off now.
> Is thia normal?
> 
> i really have no idea what ovulation pain is! i always felt something and thought it maybe was ov approaching but now i know its just a cyst doing something it shouldnt be!
> even now i dont know what it is, maybe i had it and just thought it was a regular cyst crampClick to expand...

Just seems odd how it happens 10-12 days after af. Feels like af cramps but they ease off after a few hours and come back again. My cm gone thicker now like lotion and last weeek was thin.
When docs found me to have pos 6 years ago i wasnt offered advice or anything. Hardly have symptoms either its strange.
Wish i could put a camera up there n see whats going on!!


----------



## lilyannabella

hopefulfor1st said:


> my relaxed approach now involves overthinking!
> ok guys i know i said i wasnt opking, but ive done the odd one here n there (not enough to catch a surge,maybe like every 2nd day) on the weekend i had a medium dark one (but not pos) i didnt think much of it as doc said with pcos they werent reliable and id always get a faint line but im wondering... if there was something there on the weekend, and now theres hardly a line at all (i have to stare hard to see it), do u think that means i did o from clomid? and thats y im not getting a line cos cos my bodys no longer trying to ov??

Do you have a picture? Maybe you missed the surge in terms of testing. It's a bit hard to say. Are you taking your bbt? OPKs with pcos will frustrate you. Just keep an open mind. Stress doesn't help either.:hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Can I add a pic from iPhone? Well I have been dtd every 2nd day and wasn't charting/ checking but curiosity has got the better of me as to wether I ov'ed (first clomid cycle) I guess I will just keep dtd to be sure!!


----------



## misskaileigh

hopefulfor1st said:


> misskaileigh said:
> 
> 
> i have to wait to call my doc back tomorrow, but if all he says is provera i swear i'll lose it.
> this is way more than provera can fix.
> 
> what are you hoping to happen miss kaileigh? are you almost ready for meds?Click to expand...

I'm definitely thinking that I'm going to need meds. Technically we've been trying for a year, because we never prevented. But only recently did we really want to try hard to get pregnant. We figured it would have happened by now. But of course with pcos I should have assumed it wouldn't be that easy.
Hopefully they can help me & I'll see what my options are at that point


----------



## ghinspire22

Don't be frustrated the medicine could help and you could be pregnant in no time. Metformin hasn't done a lot for me but I did ovulate once. It might mean that I have to go to the next step but I haven't exhausted everything. PCOS is a journey but we will all get or babies. I know it.

I even started doing couch to 5k. I hear that exercise can really help sometimes so I thought why not? PCOS has been making me gain weight and I am tired of it. I am taking control and doing the best I can to get healthy for not only myself but for a future baby. 

We can do it.


----------



## misskaileigh

Well my doctor has his nurse call & she said he recommended birth control or provera. Ugh. I explained again that I'm trying to get pregnant so she said she would talk to him some more and see what else we could do. 
I definitely need to lose some weight, I've gained about 70 pounds with pcos. That's definitely a factor with my problems I'm sure. The only problem is losing it, because I have to eat barely a 1000 calories a day and work out at least once a day to even lose 5 pounds. Its terrible :( I'm not going to lose hope that I'll get pregnant, it's just going to be a lot more challenging that it was for a lot of my friends


----------



## ghinspire22

misskaileigh said:


> Well my doctor has his nurse call & she said he recommended birth control or provera. Ugh. I explained again that I'm trying to get pregnant so she said she would talk to him some more and see what else we could do.
> I definitely need to lose some weight, I've gained about 70 pounds with pcos. That's definitely a factor with my problems I'm sure. The only problem is losing it, because I have to eat barely a 1000 calories a day and work out at least once a day to even lose 5 pounds. Its terrible :( I'm not going to lose hope that I'll get pregnant, it's just going to be a lot more challenging that it was for a lot of my friends

You could speak to your doctor about Metformin. There are a lot of success stories with it and as I said before it did get me to ovulate and get on a cycle at least that was normal. I was on birth control since I was around 18 so I never knew I had PCOS until I started TCC. I found out in January so imagine my surprise and frustration when I found out my journey to get pregnant was not going to be easy.

I've gained somewhere around 50 pounds and it's definitely not easy to lose. I've read a few books that have helped me get a hold on what I need to do. Green tea seems to help me a lot with the weight loss and it helps with fertility so that's something. Also, you could always do some mini workouts at home. I got my hubby involved because I think he and I both are a little more overweight than we should be.

I know it's hard and frustrating. Everyday I see people getting pregnant around me and having babies and I ask, "Why isn't it me?" 

The fact of the matter is I think we are going to appreciate it all the more when we get there because we put so much into it. That baby is going to have us as parents who wanted it and want to love it so much. 

Chin up sweetie. We got this!


----------



## misskaileigh

I plan on asking for metformin when I hear back later today! 
I've been drinking green tea a lot more lately, and I think it makes me feel a little bit better so hopefully that's just going to be one step towards getting to my ultimate goal!


----------



## mumface26

If weight can make pcos worse then i should be fine.
Last year i tipped the scales at almosy 12 stone and went on a diet and now im 10stone 9lbs and my pcos symptoms may have eased as i no longer gain weight easily and skin isnt as oily as it was 1 year ago. 
The only sign i have pcos now is a garden path, ie a line of hair from my belly button to my pubic hair bit even that isnt very hairy.
Having my bloods taken tomorrow for hormone levels, maybe ive not got pcos as bad as i think??

I hope everyone else is ok. 
Xx


----------



## gsdowner1

I honestly think it depends on the individual person... i have had pcos for 5 years been ttc for 3 1/2 years while taking metformin for a year, loosing 35 pounds exercising 3 days a week and eating all organic all natural foods. with all of that being said i still do not have periods or ov on my own. :( the metformin made me sick all of the time and i didnt ov with it... so i had to decide that my body needed help... and talked with a doctor that would support my decision. So now i am getting ready to take my 1st clomid pill tomorrow!!! I have had to take provera to start my periods and that doesn't make you ov so i had to take clomid cycle days 5 - 9 50mg to try to get prego. hang in there and find a doc. that will support what you want to do and that will listen to your wants and needs in this situation... after all you are paying them to do that right!! :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Miss kaileigh and ghinspire, my weight gains about 20kg, I think that's about 45 pounds..I wish we lived close and could help each other


----------



## Staceyhxxx

Hi all, i'm stacey (obviously lol) me & oh decided to try, i was diagnosed with pcos in 2010 & had a m/c in 2009. So nervous! x


----------



## misskaileigh

Hi Stacey! Welcome to the group! :)

hopeful- It would be so nice if we could all work out together, that way we don't lose motivation! I need a work out buddy!


----------



## Staceyhxxx

I'm a size 16, been this size for long as i can remember & can't seem to loose the weight, so i need a workout buddy too.. 

Silly questions but does anyone get facial hair & how do they treat it? its so embarassing!!


----------



## loulouamy

Work out buddies dont always work, iv had many of them and they have proved to do worse than good, like if they say oh will we not workout today your more likely to say oh ok and sit there and eat cake!! I think you need to get the will power by yourself!! Thats just my experience of a few different gym buddy, and defo dont buddy with your OH!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Miss kaileigh and ghinspire, my weight gains about 20kg, I think that's about 45 pounds..I wish we lived close and could help each other

Me too. :)


----------



## ghinspire22

Staceyhxxx said:


> I'm a size 16, been this size for long as i can remember & can't seem to loose the weight, so i need a workout buddy too..
> 
> Silly questions but does anyone get facial hair & how do they treat it? its so embarassing!!

I wax but I know that's not for everyone.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

the hair is the one symptom i do not have, thank god


----------



## mumface26

Loulouamy is correct about workout buddies, best off going it alone. Its good to have support though.
Just had bloods taken for hormone levels etc......would be ironic if they detected a pregnancy lol! 
Xx


----------



## mumface26

Ps
Does anyone bloat when they are meant to ovulate? Im fine now but from last thursday to yesterday i was cramping and had a bloated mid drift.
I refuse to use opk as i fear it would just add to my worries, id like to think i have ovulatex.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> welcome guys!
> 
> *coco* what time is your appointment? good luck with it all!
> 
> *loulou* i agree, we all need a holiday! it can get so stressful at times!
> 
> 11dpo today....still holding out, going to try and hold out until friday...but may have to test earlier!


almost time nlk!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

I hope that everyone is having a good Thursday. I hope those of you who are getting ready to test will see that BFP. 

Right now I'm just waiting to ovulate but so far nothing. It's a frustrating thing but today I decided to start Jillian Michael's 30 Day Shred to go along with my Couch to 5K work out.

I figure if I'm not getting that BFP that I should be doing something good for myself. Oh and did I mention I signed up for a 5K in July? I am excited. It's something I have wanted to do for awhile.


----------



## nlk

hi guys, sorry i havent been on in so long.

long story short, AF is here. and has been for just over 2 days now. im a little bit gutted, not going to lie, seeing as when she arrived i thought i was only 10/11dpo. but nevermind. onto the next cycle!

have started taking my clomid again today, so hopefully this cycle is the one. i dont know if i can go through what i just went through for a second time.

if any of you actually want to know, its on my journal. i just cant be bothered to type it all out again lol. sorry!

welcome to all the newbies, i will add you all in a sec. also, hope that everyone is doing well, and that those waiting to ovulate are BDing lots, and those getting ready to test are managing to hold out that little bit longer :)


----------



## misskaileigh

I have good news! My doc gave me some provera to bring on af, and said to call when she shows so I can schedule an appt & he's going to put me on clomid! I'm so excited and hopeful now!


----------



## nlk

thats great, kaileigh! congrats!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Nlk, sorry you're having such a rough time! :hugs:

Congrats, kayleigh, fx for you!

I went to the doctor for a scan today and my lining is thin, but I released 2 eggs. So now it's just a waiting game...


----------



## misskaileigh

Thank you! DF is thrilled!!

Stay Hopeful- At least you released two eggs! That's great! Hopefully there are good results, and your lining isn't too thin!


----------



## mumface26

misskaileigh said:


> I have good news! My doc gave me some provera to bring on af, and said to call when she shows so I can schedule an appt & he's going to put me on clomid! I'm so excited and hopeful now!

Congrats! Thats great news and i hope it all works out for you! 
I feel odd, light headed when i stand and very very tired. Maybe coz concieving is on my mind to much, even when im sat down i feel light headed ..... Implantation as feel achey??

But yes great news about chlomid woop woop!! :thumbup:


----------



## misskaileigh

I'm shocked he's giving it to me so quickly! we've never prevented pregnancy but only have been TRYING for over a month! But since I have so many issues he sees the need for it, and I'm not complaining!!


----------



## ghinspire22

My brother in law and his wife just announced that they are pregnant with their second child. I feel like I am going to break put into tears. I feel like it will never be me.


----------



## misskaileigh

Don't get upset :( it will happen for you! I cried so hard when my best friend said she was pregnant but everyone has a time that they are meant to be pregnant. It's going to happen for all of us


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> hi guys, sorry i havent been on in so long.
> 
> long story short, AF is here. and has been for just over 2 days now. im a little bit gutted, not going to lie, seeing as when she arrived i thought i was only 10/11dpo. but nevermind. onto the next cycle!
> 
> have started taking my clomid again today, so hopefully this cycle is the one. i dont know if i can go through what i just went through for a second time.
> 
> if any of you actually want to know, its on my journal. i just cant be bothered to type it all out again lol. sorry!
> 
> welcome to all the newbies, i will add you all in a sec. also, hope that everyone is doing well, and that those waiting to ovulate are BDing lots, and those getting ready to test are managing to hold out that little bit longer :)


oh honey i am soooo sorry, got2 be honest if it was me i prob wouldve thrown in the test!

and misskaileigh:happydance: you be joining us soon on clomid journey!!

and ghinspire... i know the feeling. our time is coming!
\
this morning i was in a dress shop and the other 2 women in there,one after the other in the time i was looking, they were heavily pregnant and the sales lady was asking them questions about it and when theyre due and im like eek im surrounded!


----------



## RainAngel

Nice to see some PCOSers with BFPs! I'm 28 and just got diagnosed with PCOS in october. Hoping to get clomid when i go back to the OB in June. I've been trying for 6.5 years, and its crazy! I'm not sure what the symptoms of PCOS are, as all my doctor did was say "You don't have AF, you have PCOS. here's a script for Metformin".


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> My brother in law and his wife just announced that they are pregnant with their second child. I feel like I am going to break put into tears. I feel like it will never be me.

Your time will come, so will all of our times! Before we know we would have moved on to another forum to discuss morning sickness or cravings when we all get our :bfp:
We need to stay hopeful! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> hi guys, sorry i havent been on in so long.
> 
> long story short, AF is here. and has been for just over 2 days now. im a little bit gutted, not going to lie, seeing as when she arrived i thought i was only 10/11dpo. but nevermind. onto the next cycle!
> 
> have started taking my clomid again today, so hopefully this cycle is the one. i dont know if i can go through what i just went through for a second time.
> 
> if any of you actually want to know, its on my journal. i just cant be bothered to type it all out again lol. sorry!
> 
> welcome to all the newbies, i will add you all in a sec. also, hope that everyone is doing well, and that those waiting to ovulate are BDing lots, and those getting ready to test are managing to hold out that little bit longer :)
> 
> 
> oh honey i am soooo sorry, got2 be honest if it was me i prob wouldve thrown in the test!
> 
> and misskaileigh:happydance: you be joining us soon on clomid journey!!
> 
> and ghinspire... i know the feeling. our time is coming!
> \
> this morning i was in a dress shop and the other 2 women in there,one after the other in the time i was looking, they were heavily pregnant and the sales lady was asking them questions about it and when theyre due and im like eek im surrounded!Click to expand...

Yes I see pregnancy relating things all the time! I work in a call center and the other day I spoke to a mr Overy, on my way to work I see women with bumps and prams and I get all emotional when I look at baby clothes.

16 Days until my test, hopeful for :bfp:

xxxxx


----------



## mumface26

I dont get it :shrug:
They say pcos is genetic ..... my mum had 5 children including moi, my sister has 1, my brother has 2, sister number 2 has 2 and sister number 3 has 3 .... my sisters dont have pcos or any form of hormonal complaint, they came off BCP and got :BFP: within 5 months of trying ...... so where the heck did my pcos come from?? :shrug::wacko::wacko:

Get my blood test results on tuesday noon, hopefully they should be fine ..... 

:-({|= sorry im feeling sorry for myself today ..... oh well, off to work now .....

ps are we all remembering to take our folic acid?


----------



## ghinspire22

I woke up with a HORRIBLE headache this morning. I took something for it and instead of not going on my run, I decided to go anyway. I ended up doing 1.52 miles.

My night of sleep was not the best but I think it was because I was just feeling bleh about everything that happened last night.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm not sure about the genetic thing, noone in my family has even heard of it let alone got it :shrug:


----------



## RainAngel

mumface26 said:


> I dont get it :shrug:
> They say pcos is genetic ..... my mum had 5 children including moi, my sister has 1, my brother has 2, sister number 2 has 2 and sister number 3 has 3 .... my sisters dont have pcos or any form of hormonal complaint, they came off BCP and got :BFP: within 5 months of trying ...... so where the heck did my pcos come from?? :shrug::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Get my blood test results on tuesday noon, hopefully they should be fine .....
> 
> :-({|= sorry im feeling sorry for myself today ..... oh well, off to work now .....
> 
> ps are we all remembering to take our folic acid?

they told me the same thing, but i dont know my family history to know. my mom tried for 7 years to have my sister, then 3 more to have me. But if she can do it, i sure can!


----------



## honestlinzel

My sister had 4 miscarriages, and then had 3 kids. My brother has 3 kids also. My mother had 3 kids with no problem. PCOS being genetic? I don't know. 

But I hate it!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

they say its genetic but it depends on weight / health / diet / exercise.
so yes my mum had me easily... but she was aboout 3 sizes smaller than me, had she been my size perhaps she wouldve had more trouble.
plus pcos increases m/c rate and my mum had one of them.
so im massuming its hereditary but the degree varies on the individual


----------



## lilyannabella

hopefulfor1st said:


> they say its genetic but it depends on weight / health / diet / exercise.
> so yes my mum had me easily... but she was aboout 3 sizes smaller than me, had she been my size perhaps she wouldve had more trouble.
> plus pcos increases m/c rate and my mum had one of them.
> so im massuming its hereditary but the degree varies on the individual

It's definitely genetic in my case. All the women on my dad's side have pcos and when I mean all I mean the entire family! We are all small women as well and very health conscious. One of my dads sisters had many miscarriages and only one child.


----------



## misskaileigh

my mom had pcos and had once miscarriage then no trouble getting pregnant with me or my sister. 
Then her pcos got very bad and they thought she may have ovarian cancer so they did a hysterectomy when she was 36. that's why i'm trying to have my kids now so i don't lose my chance


----------



## mumface26

:cry:


hopefulfor1st said:


> they say its genetic but it depends on weight / health / diet / exercise.
> so yes my mum had me easily... but she was aboout 3 sizes smaller than me, had she been my size perhaps she wouldve had more trouble.
> plus pcos increases m/c rate and my mum had one of them.
> so im massuming its hereditary but the degree varies on the individual

You dont look big on your photo hunni.
I weigh 149lb and wear a uk size 14 or 16. I was 140lb when pcos found but i only gained my weight because i gave up smoking and ate rubbish. If my weight gain was pcos related then i would have weighed more at the time of diagnoses.
This time last year i weighed about 160lb approx and lost my weight, it tok months but i believe it has calmed some of my pcos symptoms down to almost zero.

We shall see when my blood tests are revealed on tuesday.


----------



## TTC.our2nd.

Hi everyone!
I know this thread has been going on for awhile, but I'd love to join!
I'm 22 and got diagnosed with PCOS 7 weeks ago. I was put on metformin 1000mg/day & I've lost 18 pounds in that amount of time. Not horribly overweight, but I was insulin resistant as well. They started me on 1 month of bc pills because I couldn't stop bleeding with last af. I THINK I just ovulated, but with PCOS...who knows right? It's the first month of hoping things could be normal. I have heard some great success stories with metformin though..so we shall see! 

Baby dust to you all!! :dust:


----------



## ashley23ttc

Haven't been on for a couple days....have been super anxious for my 2ww to be over and done so I can take my 1st round of clomid! Its driving me crazy!


----------



## gsdowner1

on day 2 of my clomid only side effects so far are hot flashes and headaches... not too terrible tho. :) hope it works baby dust to all!!!! :baby:


----------



## nlk

good luck to everyone!

im on day 3 of clomid now. hoping this is the month. FXed for everyone!


----------



## ghinspire22

Hey everyone who is new! Welcome!

I still haven't ovulated. I am still going to bd anyway because this is supposed to be my fertile few days before I ovulate on Monday. So I am trying to remain positive. Hope everyone is doing well. I hope those of you taking clomid will see that BFP and those of you on Metformin will too.

Right now Metformin isn't doing much for me so I have a feeling that the next step will need to happen soon.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Since my wedding I've gained about 10-15kg (20-35 lb for u guys)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> Hey everyone who is new! Welcome!
> 
> I still haven't ovulated. I am still going to bd anyway because this is supposed to be my fertile few days before I ovulate on Monday. So I am trying to remain positive. Hope everyone is doing well. I hope those of you taking clomid will see that BFP and those of you on Metformin will too.
> 
> Right now Metformin isn't doing much for me so I have a feeling that the next step will need to happen soon.

Good luck hun n stay positive! Got my blood test in 36 hours , then to wait n see results to see if I ov'ed!


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies! I'm out for this month. AF arrived today after 53 days. The metformin isn't doing anything for my cycles unfortunately. Oh well 

:dust:


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone who is new! Welcome!
> 
> I still haven't ovulated. I am still going to bd anyway because this is supposed to be my fertile few days before I ovulate on Monday. So I am trying to remain positive. Hope everyone is doing well. I hope those of you taking clomid will see that BFP and those of you on Metformin will too.
> 
> Right now Metformin isn't doing much for me so I have a feeling that the next step will need to happen soon.
> 
> Good luck hun n stay positive! Got my blood test in 36 hours , then to wait n see results to see if I ov'ed!Click to expand...

Good luck hun!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

GL to everyone! I'm 8dpo on my 2nd Clomid round and not sure how I feel about this month...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StayHopeful said:


> GL to everyone! I'm 8dpo on my 2nd Clomid round and not sure how I feel about this month...

Fx we bring some good luck to this thread! I'm prob towards the end of my huge amount of dtd! Doc said 12-18 every 2nd day but I went 7-20 to be safe! Currently laying here holding them in lol. Hoping I've ov'ed this month as Im all sexed out!


----------



## StayHopeful

Haha I know what you mean! DH and I were relieved when the scan showed I had o'd and we could take a little break... We dtd every other day CD 6-13', every day CD15-20 (o'd CD18) and again on CD22 to cover our bases. So hopefully we caught the eggies! Just nervous about my thin lining not being enough for the little guys. I'm trying not to symptom spot, but I'm going crazy waiting!

GL and :dust: to all of us!


----------



## RainAngel

gflady said:


> Hi ladies! I'm out for this month. AF arrived today after 53 days. The metformin isn't doing anything for my cycles unfortunately. Oh well
> 
> :dust:

what dose of met are you on? if its not doing anything for your cycles, you may need a higher dose


----------



## gflady

Hi rainangel! I'm only on 500mg once a day. I probably need to up it to twice a day but I feel like I may as well not bother and just get on with clomid?


----------



## gflady

Hi lovely ladies! Do you know if you have to have metformin before docs will give you clomid? I just feel like giving up on metformin and would rather get on with trying clomid... Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

gflady said:


> Hi lovely ladies! Do you know if you have to have metformin before docs will give you clomid? I just feel like giving up on metformin and would rather get on with trying clomid... Xxx

I told my fs I wanted metformin and he told me I shouldn't, as it's like a pre-diabetic drug and it would mean I'm worse than just pcos. He made me have insulin / blood sugar test and said my levels weren't bad enough to need it and I should try hard to move away from one day possibly needing it cos it would mean I'm on my way to diabetes. He gave me clomid and said they are for different things and I wasn't in the pre-diabetic state to need the met!


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm the same as hopeful, my doctor said that my insulin levels were ok and I went straight to the Clomid.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

weirdest feeling today.... is this a clomid thing?
pressure like feeling across lower abdomen, like right where the crease is between your vagina and that fatty pouch part of your belly under the belly button. 
like the kind of pressure / fullness u feel when u really need to pee! but i dont lol. im even more aware of it when i walk i can feel it moving with my body. argh wtf. has the clomid swollen my insides? do i need to worry hmm. 
crappiest part is not even knowing if i oved from the clomid argh :shrug:

has anyone experienced this???


----------



## misskaileigh

how much does clomid cost? my df and i got into a huge fight because he doesn't think we can afford it since i have only been back to work for a week.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

it may b different in your country but mine was $32 thats about 20pounds to you for 10x 50mg tablets.
and i would be telling oh if you cant afford the tablets how the hell will you afford a baby?????????


----------



## RainAngel

misskaileigh said:


> how much does clomid cost? my df and i got into a huge fight because he doesn't think we can afford it since i have only been back to work for a week.

you can get it for $4 at wal mart!


----------



## RainAngel

gflady said:


> Hi rainangel! I'm only on 500mg once a day. I probably need to up it to twice a day but I feel like I may as well not bother and just get on with clomid?

most likely it will need to be upped. or they may do the provera/clomid. I was told as long as you have a period every 12 weeks, you can go on clomid.


----------



## Skyybow

Hey all! Took my last provera tab Thursday AM now just waiting for af to start so I can call FS and go in for scan to begin another round of clomid. Usually af arrives 2nd day after last pill but nothing so far..does it fluctuate for anyone else?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Skyybow said:


> Hey all! Took my last provera tab Thursday AM now just waiting for af to start so I can call FS and go in for scan to begin another round of clomid. Usually af arrives 2nd day after last pill but nothing so far..does it fluctuate for anyone else?

my doc told me af would start up to 10 days after last pill when he gave me provera script, but i didnt end up needing it


----------



## Skyybow

hopefulfor1st said:


> Skyybow said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! Took my last provera tab Thursday AM now just waiting for af to start so I can call FS and go in for scan to begin another round of clomid. Usually af arrives 2nd day after last pill but nothing so far..does it fluctuate for anyone else?
> 
> my doc told me af would start up to 10 days after last pill when he gave me provera script, but i didnt end up needing itClick to expand...

Thanks!! : ) Hoping af comes sooner than 10 days!!!


----------



## gsdowner1

Skyybow said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyybow said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! Took my last provera tab Thursday AM now just waiting for af to start so I can call FS and go in for scan to begin another round of clomid. Usually af arrives 2nd day after last pill but nothing so far..does it fluctuate for anyone else?
> 
> my doc told me af would start up to 10 days after last pill when he gave me provera script, but i didnt end up needing itClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! : ) Hoping af comes sooner than 10 days!!!Click to expand...

it took me 4 days to get mine. :)


----------



## Skyybow

gsdowner1 said:


> Skyybow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyybow said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! Took my last provera tab Thursday AM now just waiting for af to start so I can call FS and go in for scan to begin another round of clomid. Usually af arrives 2nd day after last pill but nothing so far..does it fluctuate for anyone else?
> 
> my doc told me af would start up to 10 days after last pill when he gave me provera script, but i didnt end up needing itClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! : ) Hoping af comes sooner than 10 days!!!Click to expand...
> 
> it took me 4 days to get mine. :)Click to expand...

Thanks!! Usually it takes me 2 but I think my body is getting used too it! Anxious for af so I can try clomid 2nd time!


----------



## StayHopeful

I took Prometrium instead of provera and AF actually came before I had finished all the pills.


----------



## misskaileigh

hopefulfor1st said:


> it may b different in your country but mine was $32 thats about 20pounds to you for 10x 50mg tablets.
> and i would be telling oh if you cant afford the tablets how the hell will you afford a baby?????????

He was worried about the time frame until he gets a raise and I get my first paycheck since starting work again. But then he realized he was being an idiot because we still have plenty of money that I had saved earlier in the year. Men haha


----------



## Qwerty24

I am brand new on here. So I will introduce myself. Been trying for 8 months, and though it's not very long compared to some, some days are hard. I was diagnosed with PCOS in October, which was a relief and depressing at the same time. I don't have regular cycles or ovulate without provera or clomid. I haven't had any luck with 2 cycles of clomid so far. Still have hope and I'm very young still. I just wanted to talk to some that might be experiencing the same issues as I. I don't want to stress my hubby and I haven't told any of my close friends that I've even been trying. I just feel it would add to the stress, having to face people about it.

Sorry to just jump in, but in reading some of your posts I can relate!


----------



## StellaBella24

Can i join? Diagnosed last week with PCOS. 28 yrs old. Been ttc for 5 months


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Qwerty24 said:


> I am brand new on here. So I will introduce myself. Been trying for 8 months, and though it's not very long compared to some, some days are hard. I was diagnosed with PCOS in October, which was a relief and depressing at the same time. I don't have regular cycles or ovulate without provera or clomid. I haven't had any luck with 2 cycles of clomid so far. Still have hope and I'm very young still. I just wanted to talk to some that might be experiencing the same issues as I. I don't want to stress my hubby and I haven't told any of my close friends that I've even been trying. I just feel it would add to the stress, having to face people about it.
> 
> Sorry to just jump in, but in reading some of your posts I can relate!




StellaBella24 said:


> Can i join? Diagnosed last week with PCOS. 28 yrs old. Been ttc for 5 months

welcome guys! yes hang with us! we love to compare stories, techniques, drugs and everything else. and its good having someone who understands


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, ladies! This site has really helped me, I hope it helps you too. We're all on this journey together.


----------



## ghinspire22

Good morning everyone! Welcome to the new comers. I hope everyone is having a good Monday. I have been Doing ovulation tests even though I know they don't work most of the time. There hasn't been a positive yet but I have been bding every other day.

This morning I went for a run even though it was starting to rain. There is no reason why I shouldn't be trying to at least get a little healthier while on the journey. Hopefully things work out this cycle but it is hard to say. I feel like if it doesn't work out that I might try and schedule something with my doctor 

Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> Good morning everyone! Welcome to the new comers. I hope everyone is having a good Monday. I have been Doing ovulation tests even though I know they don't work most of the time. There hasn't been a positive yet but I have been bding every other day.
> 
> This morning I went for a run even though it was starting to rain. There is no reason why I shouldn't be trying to at least get a little healthier while on the journey. Hopefully things work out this cycle but it is hard to say. I feel like if it doesn't work out that I might try and schedule something with my doctor
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone.

its early in your cycle hun, so good luck!!


----------



## ghinspire22

It is cd 19 and hubby leaves tomorrow until late Thursday so this was really my only shot. Unless I get lucky after he gets home.


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi
As you saw earlier, i only joined this group today and its early days in my pcos diagnosis so still learning.
I have always been at a healthy weight, except when I binged at uni coz i could :)
Like most women, i always want to lose a couple of pounds but my weight is normal/healthy for my age/height. 

My question is will pcos make me gain weight? Is it because it will make me want to eat more sugary foods? Or will my body just retain fat/calories and therefore I will put on more weight?
Or if my weight is normally ok, will it remain that way?
So many questions????!!!!!

As the pill gets more out of my system, the pcos symptoms seem to be coming more obvious so not sure what to expect


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mine did both, I crave fatty foods, and my doctor explained it like, if 2 people ate cupcakes, the one with with pcos will "store" 20% of it in fat where the other will only store 10%


----------



## Skyybow

CD 1 today! Called nurse to schedule my clomid check and can't get in until Fri CD 5 so does that mean I'll take clomid CD 5-9? Will it still be as effective?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Skyybow said:


> CD 1 today! Called nurse to schedule my clomid check and can't get in until Fri CD 5 so does that mean I'll take clomid CD 5-9? Will it still be as effective?

My fs recommends 5-9 Hun, he said it doesn't make a huge diff what day u take it


----------



## Skyybow

hopefulfor1st said:


> Skyybow said:
> 
> 
> CD 1 today! Called nurse to schedule my clomid check and can't get in until Fri CD 5 so does that mean I'll take clomid CD 5-9? Will it still be as effective?
> 
> My fs recommends 5-9 Hun, he said it doesn't make a huge diff what day u take itClick to expand...

Thank you!! :) This is my 2nd round!


----------



## StayHopeful

My doctor told me that it didn't make much difference what CD you take it on. I did 3-7 both rounds so far.


----------



## Qwerty24

Skyybow said:


> CD 1 today! Called nurse to schedule my clomid check and can't get in until Fri CD 5 so does that mean I'll take clomid CD 5-9? Will it still be as effective?

My Dr had me on days 5-9, I've heard in just reading online that taking it days 5-9 produces more mature follicles, but not as many follicles. So multiples risk is somewhat lower also from what I understand. Not absolutely certain, but I'm hoping it's more effective since that is what I've been doing. ;) GL!


----------



## RainAngel

StellaBella24 said:


> Can i join? Diagnosed last week with PCOS. 28 yrs old. Been ttc for 5 months

yay! somebody my age! lol. everybody seems to be younger, or older than me.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

RainAngel said:


> StellaBella24 said:
> 
> 
> Can i join? Diagnosed last week with PCOS. 28 yrs old. Been ttc for 5 months
> 
> yay! somebody my age! lol. everybody seems to be younger, or older than me.Click to expand...

im 3 weeks off 27 :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

grrr.... rang today to see if my cd21 progesterone bloods were in and the nurse said they are but my fs wasnt in today to review and leave notes for her to give me! i wish shed just said they werent there at all lol. i just want to know if the clomid made me ov so i knew wether this cycle was out the window or not!!! im finding it harder n harder to be positive ill get a bfp when i dont even know if ive oved!!!!
today i just noticed ive got lotiony cm.... ive NEVER had anything other than clear so could that mean anything? and i think my boobs are sore- but it could be the constant poking to check if theyre sore lol


----------



## xmaddeyesx

nlk said:


> This is a thread for any young pcos'ers....well, any pcos'ers really! all are welcome :flower:
> 
> just a thread to chat to others girls who are going through similar stuff...it doesnt matter where you are in the journey, WTT, trying, clomid, or already had your BFP....come and join in!​
> *Members​*
> ~ nlk ~
> ~ ourfate ~
> ~ Mrs.B. ~ :bfp:
> ~ katherinegrey ~ :bfp:
> ~raelynn ~
> ~ wing_nut ~
> ~ MrsC10 ~
> ~ elisamarie ~ :bfp:
> ~ Chiles ~
> ~ hopefulbaby ~
> ~ eahernandez19 ~
> ~ BabyFever121 ~
> ~ Ghinspire ~
> ~ Helena_Lynn ~
> ~ BabyEyes ~
> ~ LuluSS ~ :bfp:
> ~ GinaGG ~ :bfp:
> ~ gflady ~
> ~ skyybow ~
> ~ AInWonderland ~
> ~ Squarepants ~
> ~ Ms_CJ ~
> ~ xmaddeyesx ~
> ~ Montana ~ :bfp:
> ~ aak ~
> ~ Mandie831 ~
> ~ EmilyDB1993 ~
> ~ missingachild ~
> ~ StayHopeful ~
> ~ Minuet ~
> ~ lilyannabella ~
> ~ albans_runner ~
> ~ Lady20 ~
> ~ LilMrs224 ~
> ~ misskaileigh ~
> ~ hopefulfor1st ~
> ~ Pookiefairy84 ~
> ~ MrsC1003 ~
> ~ gsdowner1 ~
> ~ armywife0008 ~
> ~ scrap_gal ~
> ~ mumface26 ~
> ~ Mrs E ~
> ~ casper12284 ~
> 
> 
> if there is anyone who doesn't want to be included here, or if there is anyone i have missed out, just let me know!​

Can you add me on please? TTC#1 since October, miscarried(6weeks) a week ago. Still trying so hard! Diagnosed with PCOS 7 years ago. Thanks xx


----------



## nlk

welcome to all the newbies! *xmaddeyesx* you were already in the list, further up?! so im guessing you had already posted in here before...i literally just added anyone who had ever posted here into the list! :)

hope everyone is doing well. do we have anyone testing soon?! im sure there are a few clomid cycles up...even if youre not, lets hear from you!

ive been so so busy, ive hardly had time to come on here and chat! so now i have some serious catching up to do!!
- the genetic thing, im pretty sure there IS a genetic factor, but you have to remember that not everyone who has it is diagnosed with it. so it may be that other women in the faimly have it, but because its not been diagnosed, or they had no trouble conceiving, doesnt mean its not there!!
- im sure the days you take clomid on cant make too much difference, but i think every doctor has their own preference. mine has me taking it on CD2-6, so i seem to take it much earlier than everyone else here. BUT, i know that i ovulated the first cycle, as most people seem to be doing when they take it later!
- *hopeful* lotiony CM sounds promising! hoping this is it for you! id be pissed if someone told me the results were there, but i couldnt have them. my boobs were really sore, but as soon as AF came it went, so im thinking mine was just a side effect of the clomid. but tbh, i wouldnt bother holding out to find out whether i Oed...maybe just test? when is AF due? exciting!

AFM - just finished round two of clomid...heres hoping this is the cycle! Im giong in to be scanned next monday, which should let me know whether i will ovulate...only problem is, im working away all saturday and sunday! if i ovulate monday, then im going to completely miss it! im meant to be staying there saturday night, because its a really early start on sunday morning, but i may have to come back....its gonna be about midnight, but il be so annoyed with myself if i miss it again!

phew. sorry for the long post guys! like i said, i had a lot of catching up to do! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sunday will be day 28 so lll prob test around then! tbh i didnt wanna get too excited on it tho til i know i oved. i did a ic tonight but bfn. once they tell me i oved ill crack out the frers! just tested on a whim thinking itd be great to tell them i oved before they can tell me!but no such luck... but its early... i didnt do provera b4 clomid remember i took it straight away cos i was anovulatory and my fs said my womb was fine and take it anyday and call it day 5... so the only real indicator i have is to say im now 14 days since my last clomid pill! how did round 2 treat u nlk?


----------



## gsdowner1

hopefulfor1st said:


> sunday will be day 28 so lll prob test around then! tbh i didnt wanna get too excited on it tho til i know i oved. i did a ic tonight but bfn. once they tell me i oved ill crack out the frers! just tested on a whim thinking itd be great to tell them i oved before they can tell me!but no such luck... but its early... i didnt do provera b4 clomid remember i took it straight away cos i was anovulatory and my fs said my womb was fine and take it anyday and call it day 5... so the only real indicator i have is to say im now 14 days since my last clomid pill! how did round 2 treat u nlk?

Good luck :) I'm only on cd 10 just waiting now :)


----------



## SomeGeekyGirl

Hello everyone. Also a PCOSer, 29, TTC, and new to the forum. This is my last cycle before I start on 5mg of Femara. I'm currently 8 DPO but I had some weird (TMI) brown spotting this morning so I'm not sure if I'm out this cycle or not. I O'd on CD11, so this would be very early to be getting AF. Keeping my fingers crossed that my temps jump back up tomorrow.


----------



## nlk

It was ok, thanks....just a few hot flashes, but nothing major. i didnt have any symptoms last time, either, so maybe im just quite lucky with all that? CD7 today...so ive got a bit to go yet!

really hoping i get to change the bfps on the title soon! come on....we're due one surely?!


----------



## nlk

also, welcome, *somegeekygirl*! youll like it here...everyones really nice!


----------



## Skyybow

Qwerty24 said:


> Skyybow said:
> 
> 
> CD 1 today! Called nurse to schedule my clomid check and can't get in until Fri CD 5 so does that mean I'll take clomid CD 5-9? Will it still be as effective?
> 
> My Dr had me on days 5-9, I've heard in just reading online that taking it days 5-9 produces more mature follicles, but not as many follicles. So multiples risk is somewhat lower also from what I understand. Not absolutely certain, but I'm hoping it's more effective since that is what I've been doing. ;) GL!Click to expand...

That would be fantastic! Last cycle I think I O'd but wasn't entirely sure as it was my first cycle using opk's! This month I have the hang of things! After clomid felt O pains about 5 times. Hoping it was the cloud stimulating, or actually O'ing and not a cyst forming. I had dull cramping and O pains constantly bit then again I used too before I started fertility treatment... ahhh the "joys" of pcos!


----------



## mumface26

Got my blood test results back and they are normal. Now im lead to believe that pcos sufferers have higher testosterone levels and something to do with glucose etc......now im thinking was a mis diagnosed? Did the nurse doing my scan many years ago just say i had a cyst? 
has anyone else ever had a hormone blood test and if so how did it fair in relation to pcos? 
Xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

I am still waiting for my positive ovulation test. I was supposed to ovulate on Monday but nothing seemed to happen. Hubby went on business starting today until our 4yr anniversary on Thursday. So I'm hoping that my egg holds off until he can get home. I think what likely is going to happen is that I won't ovulation AGAIN. *sigh* I am so tired of this. I thought for sure the working out and the Metformin would help. I'm guessing it won't.


----------



## RainAngel

hopefulfor1st said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StellaBella24 said:
> 
> 
> Can i join? Diagnosed last week with PCOS. 28 yrs old. Been ttc for 5 months
> 
> yay! somebody my age! lol. everybody seems to be younger, or older than me.Click to expand...
> 
> im 3 weeks off 27 :haha:Click to expand...

ooh! you're close to my age... but still younger :haha: i turn 29 in december.


----------



## StellaBella24

Actually I am older, I turn 29 next month 

Nice to meet u all ladies.
Glad to know you are hear for support and to pick your brains on previous experiences with symptoms, meds and everything ttc


----------



## TTC.our2nd.

I don't know if you guys do a lot of ss or not buuut I'm driving myself crazy over here!! And I don't know if it has anything related to the metformin or not, considering it's my first cycle w/o bc pills and the metformin
I think I ov'd on may 1st or 2nd, so that would put me at about 6 or 7 DPO and I've had mild cramping since 2DPO. Yesterday I was so achey I felt like I was getting the flu or something and had pains in my lower back and down into my legs/hips...and still more cramping very down low. And I never get cramps until af shows. Anybody experience this?


----------



## Katerz

Hiiii!

Can i join you?! Im 25, hubby and i have been married 1 yr and 8 months and have been ttc for around 4 years. Diagnosed with PCOS two weeks ago after an ongoing battle with getting my GP to refer me to fertility clinic. She was of the opinion i should let mother nature do her thing and age is on my side so its ok...tut.

Anyway, lovely specialist has given me Provera to start on friday and then i start with clomid on CD2.

:wave: kate :wave:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Cd 24, woke upto cramPs....I must have ov'ed! Will know in a few hours though. But I hope af isn't on her way.


----------



## nlk

TTC.our2nd. said:


> I don't know if you guys do a lot of ss or not buuut I'm driving myself crazy over here!! And I don't know if it has anything related to the metformin or not, considering it's my first cycle w/o bc pills and the metformin
> I think I ov'd on may 1st or 2nd, so that would put me at about 6 or 7 DPO and I've had mild cramping since 2DPO. Yesterday I was so achey I felt like I was getting the flu or something and had pains in my lower back and down into my legs/hips...and still more cramping very down low. And I never get cramps until af shows. Anybody experience this?

sorry, i can help with metformin symptoms :shrug: i think there are a few people on here that have tried it though, so maybe they will be able to shed a bit more light on it for you?


*katerz* welcome! of course you can come and join in! youll like it here :) it sucks that your gp was so unhelpful...i know how you feel, mine told me i was being negative, assuming something was wrong with me!

*hopeful* hoping AF stays away for you! for about nine months, yeah? :haha:

*mumface* i had hormone testing done, and my testosterone levels were high. that was the first indicator for my doctor, that made them push for further testing. however, i know that not everyone has high levels, so just because you dont have that, doesnt mean you dont have pcos. it may just be pco.


----------



## ghinspire22

I am miserable today. Hubby I gone on business and I haven't ovulated. I feel depressed.


----------



## Matilda85

Hi :hi:

Hope you don't mind if I join too, I've been lurking for a week or two but now that I've officially been disagnosed with PCOS thought I would join.

I'm 26, married, from Australia, been TTC since Feb of this year. Always suspected there was something not right with me since I only use to get a couple of AF a year at most. Had an IUS last week and also got a bunch of blood tests which confirmed PCOS. 

I started my first round of Clomid this cycle - taking 25mg on days 5-9. Today was my last tablet. I haven't had any side effects which I'm a little disappointed about at least it would've felt like it was working. It's a pretty low dose so hopefully it'll work once it's increased (if it doesn't work this time). Am booked in for another scan Monday to see if I've ovulated. I am crossing my fingers so much, I just want to ovulate so I at least have a chance of getting my BFP.


----------



## StayHopeful

I turn 26 tomorrow...

Well I'm finishing up my 2nd cycle of Clomid, 11dpo today and got a bfn. I hope it was just too early to test, but I'm starting to think this isn't my month.


----------



## Qwerty24

ghinspire22 said:


> I am miserable today. Hubby I gone on business and I haven't ovulated. I feel depressed.

Awww. Maybe you'll catch that egg when he gets home. GL! :)


----------



## RainAngel

StellaBella24 said:


> Actually I am older, I turn 29 next month
> 
> Nice to meet u all ladies.
> Glad to know you are hear for support and to pick your brains on previous experiences with symptoms, meds and everything ttc

close enough. lol. its actually very nice to find ladies here close to my age. most of the ones i've seen are 18-25 or 32-36.


----------



## RainAngel

TTC.our2nd. said:


> I don't know if you guys do a lot of ss or not buuut I'm driving myself crazy over here!! And I don't know if it has anything related to the metformin or not, considering it's my first cycle w/o bc pills and the metformin
> I think I ov'd on may 1st or 2nd, so that would put me at about 6 or 7 DPO and I've had mild cramping since 2DPO. Yesterday I was so achey I felt like I was getting the flu or something and had pains in my lower back and down into my legs/hips...and still more cramping very down low. And I never get cramps until af shows. Anybody experience this?


ooh, we have a close cycle! i ov'd the 1st.

cramps are a very common, big, side effect of metformin.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

i dont know if i got good news or bad today.....

so, i took my clomid 5-9 (although it wasnt really cd 5 as i was anovulatory so doc just said "the day u start, well name day5")
had my progesterone cd 22 and just got it back today.... a disappointing 7!!!
the nurse suggested that she thought i had oved later, and my prog wasnt all the way up when i had my bloods monday, so has booked me in again for cd29 next monday to test them again. now im worried if i oved late, at the time i was all bded out! we dtd cd7,9,11,13,15,17 and 20 so not enough towards the end of cycle! 
i guess what im asking is what a 7 means in terms of progesterone? is it like day after o? or do u think it means no o??


----------



## nlk

i wouldnt say a level of 7 is a sign of ovulating. its meant to be pretty high if youve ovulated....i think the guideline is about 20-25 OR HIGHER to say youve ovulated. maybe it is that youve just ovulated later than you thought? it sounds like you might have done. also, have you thought about asking for a scan rather than CD21 bloods? they can scan you just before they expect you to ovulate, and then they can give you a rough estimate of when they think you will...that way, they can also tell you whether there is no follicle there, or whether you are going to ovulate later. personally, i prefer being scanned to having bloods, because it seems more accurate. and id rather know before i ovulate, rather than 'did i' sort of thing.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> i wouldnt say a level of 7 is a sign of ovulating. its meant to be pretty high if youve ovulated....i think the guideline is about 20-25 OR HIGHER to say youve ovulated. maybe it is that youve just ovulated later than you thought? it sounds like you might have done. also, have you thought about asking for a scan rather than CD21 bloods? they can scan you just before they expect you to ovulate, and then they can give you a rough estimate of when they think you will...that way, they can also tell you whether there is no follicle there, or whether you are going to ovulate later. personally, i prefer being scanned to having bloods, because it seems more accurate. and id rather know before i ovulate, rather than 'did i' sort of thing.

theyve never offered a scan, and i work every day so cant really go get them. they thought possibly id oved later and it was maybe just on its way up when they drew bloods, so theyre doing it again monday to see if its higher. my boobs just started really hurting sunday(cd21), and tuesday i noticed the lotiony cm but not sure if id had that a few days(cd23)..,.but i cant have oved that late? around cd14 i noticed the watery cm but it never progessed to ewcm and i had quite a dark but not pos opk. by 2 days later my opk was back to a barely line, which it still is


----------



## nlk

with the scans, i have mine at 7 in the morning. so its befpre work. but i get what you mean. you _could_ have just ovulated really late....i dont think its unheard of with clomid. but hopefully your next bloods will be better! if you started noticing things later on, it sounds like thats a big possibility. FX'd for you....and make sure you let us know what happens! x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

the pathology labs are open business hours here...same as my work :( i do have thurs mornings and every 2nd fri off but the chance of the cycle days falling on my days off r slim! im already late 4 work mon mornings for my bloods this week and next.
the thing that upsets me is if i did ov late... id already given up the bding and was enjoying the rest! we dtd 7,9,11,13,15,17 and 20.. and IF my bloods on cd22 revealed "recent ovulation" ive only got in one day that could potentially get in!


----------



## nlk

theres still a chance, i think. remember that sperm can survive for up to 7 days..so dont write it off just yet. i know its upsetting, and i was so gutted when my first cycle didnt work. but remember that you actually ovulated! that in itself is a massive achievement, if i remember that youre like me and that youve never ovulated before??

clomid helps along a journey thats, for most, already been overly long, or overly difficult. it makes it easier, but remember that its still a pretty difficult thing. ovulating is the first step; if AF arrives, and you ovulated late, then youve learnt something about your body. also, i think if they now up your dose, you would ovulate sooner, but im not 100%.

hang in there. i know it sucks to find out it didnt work, but youre now one step closer to getting pregnant :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

hopefulfor1st said:


> weirdest feeling today.... is this a clomid thing?
> pressure like feeling across lower abdomen, like right where the crease is between your vagina and that fatty pouch part of your belly under the belly button.
> like the kind of pressure / fullness u feel when u really need to pee! but i dont lol. im even more aware of it when i walk i can feel it moving with my body. argh wtf. has the clomid swollen my insides? do i need to worry hmm.
> crappiest part is not even knowing if i oved from the clomid argh :shrug:
> 
> has anyone experienced this???

my post from sunday(the day before my progesterone test monday)....possibly i was ovulating then ? my boobs started hurting that day too


----------



## nlk

im not sure, sorry. its really difficult, because a lot of the symptoms might be from the clomid. i found that i felt quite....tender, almost? but when i spoke to my FS about it, i was told that it could be from the clomid. so its really difficult to know where the clomid symptoms stop, and the ovulation or even pregnancy symptoms begin.

i guess all you can go on is whether AF shows or not, and whether you get a positive hpt. it _sounds_ like you probably ovulated then, but cant be sure! sorry, im pretty sure this was a useless post. when is AF due?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> im not sure, sorry. its really difficult, because a lot of the symptoms might be from the clomid. i found that i felt quite....tender, almost? but when i spoke to my FS about it, i was told that it could be from the clomid. so its really difficult to know where the clomid symptoms stop, and the ovulation or even pregnancy symptoms begin.
> 
> i guess all you can go on is whether AF shows or not, and whether you get a positive hpt. it _sounds_ like you probably ovulated then, but cant be sure! sorry, im pretty sure this was a useless post. when is AF due?

that is the million dollar question! i guess i have to wait for next weeks blood to actually confirm ov, but if on monday they suspected "recent ov" then i guess ill estimate sunday i oved, so put today as 3 dpo...if said "o" actually existed... thats the hardest part :(


----------



## Butterfly14

Hi ladies. Im 26 and was diagnosed with pcos in 2007. Have tried Metformin - didnt work, tried 50mg clomid - didnt work, tried 100mg clomid - got bfp on cycle 4! but ended in early mc :(, have had 5 more cycles of 100mg - no bfps. Im now onto cycle 2 of Soy :) xx


----------



## nlk

i know. im so sorry youre having such a rough time with it all. its such an awful thing to be going through, and im just happy that there are so many others in this group who we can all relate to. try not to dwell on it too much. is there any way that you can have multiple bloods done next cycle, so that you can track how your progesterone levels change? it might help you to pinpoint when ovulation is occurring. make sure you keep track of your cycle as much as possible, because ovulation occurs about 11-14 days BEFORE your next AF. so it might help you keep track of it if they wont monitor you more. 

all i cant do is send some serious hugs your way, and hope that next cycle is your month!! :hugs:


----------



## nlk

welcome, butterfly! sorry to hear of your m/c. hoping soy helps you along a bit better!


----------



## Butterfly14

Thank u :) So far so good, just need that stork to visit lol x


----------



## nlk

yeah, definitely! hoping its not too far off for you...im thinking we're definitely due another bfp in this group! maybe its you!?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> i know. im so sorry youre having such a rough time with it all. its such an awful thing to be going through, and im just happy that there are so many others in this group who we can all relate to. try not to dwell on it too much. is there any way that you can have multiple bloods done next cycle, so that you can track how your progesterone levels change? it might help you to pinpoint when ovulation is occurring. make sure you keep track of your cycle as much as possible, because ovulation occurs about 11-14 days BEFORE your next AF. so it might help you keep track of it if they wont monitor you more.
> 
> all i cant do is send some serious hugs your way, and hope that next cycle is your month!! :hugs:

yup i will deal with checking for ov next month....hubby just says it drives me crazy


----------



## nlk

yeah....are you going to do opks or anything next month? but even then, theyre not the best reliable things with pcos...

so many obstacles!!


----------



## Butterfly14

nlk said:


> yeah....are you going to do opks or anything next month? but even then, theyre not the best reliable things with pcos...
> 
> so many obstacles!!

What are everyones opks like? How dark do urs get? Mine dont get that dark, people without pcos say theyre still classed as negative but its my positive and its shown with my temps. Anyone else have positives that arent as dark as normal?


----------



## nlk

i *think* i had a positive opk, but it was no where near as dark as the control line...but the same day, i had EWCM and a bit of ovulation pain (however that could have been pain from the clomid, overstimulating). so i agree that with pcos they might not be as dark as others. but for me, it was the only one that wasnt really faint, and barely there. it was a massive difference, but no where near a really obv positive.

saying that, my FS is now saying that my estimated day of ovulation was wrong, so maybe it wasnt a positive after all :shrug:


----------



## ghinspire22

Ovulation tests are so tricky when it comes to women with PCOS. I wish they would just read the way they are supposed to but sometimes it is just a mystery. I use the clear blue easy monitor, you know the one that costs a small fortune? I use it because it takes out me as the middle man trying to read the strip. The machine does it for me. I got ONE positive a few cycles ago and then nothing. This cycle has been a bust for the most part. I am on CD 21 and I don't think it's going to happen and if it did happen then it was late at night or something. I had a little cramping but I can't be sure.

Sometimes I wish I had a way of doing the tests the doctors can do to see if I am actually ovulating.

I'm also hoping that I didn't ovulate yet because my hubby is on a business trip until Thursday really late and we wouldn't be able to do anything until then. So I would hate to get the egg and then have nothing to do about it. That's what happened the last time I got the little egg, hubby was on business and I couldn't do anything.


----------



## SomeGeekyGirl

I've never had a positive OPK, and I've never even gotten crosshairs on FertilityFriend while charting until this month. So I'm happy about the confirmed O from temping, but I wish I could get OPKs to work for me. I was considering trying the Clear Blue Easy monitor but I've heard conflicting reports on how well that one works for women with PCOS so I've held off spending the fortune on it.


----------



## Butterfly14

Well i do recommend to anyone having irreuglar cycles to try soy and temp chart too its just as good as clomid x


----------



## ghinspire22

I have hypothyroid so temping isn't really a good option for me either because well my temperature always runs high and never stays consistent. So temping would probably be just as bad as the ovulation monitor. So I just chose the one that took less time.


----------



## gsdowner1

Got a POSITIVE OPK today!!!! OMG I have never gotten ANY positive tests for anything ever :) I'm cd 11 too....I am so happy I hope we conceive this month. Called my doc and they said it was normal to start ov on day 12 or 13 so I'm just a little early...my symtoms are sore boobs and nips since day 1 of my cycle...and hot flashes and my skin feeling really hot like I have a temp or something...and this morning I got up and had a ton of cm like I almost thought I peed my pants lol sorry tmi...and twinging feelings for 2 day now..I thought for sure it was too early to ov but go by what ur own body is doing because I tested this a.m and sure enough got a positive :) :happydance:


----------



## nlk

ahhh thats fantastic!! yay! hoping this is your month. we need to change the number of bfps in this group soon!


----------



## ghinspire22

Good luck! Here is to hoping that it all works out!!


----------



## RainAngel

ghinspire22 said:


> I have hypothyroid so temping isn't really a good option for me either because well my temperature always runs high and never stays consistent. So temping would probably be just as bad as the ovulation monitor. So I just chose the one that took less time.

i just got diagnosed with hypothyroid. but i have the exact problem... mine are always low!


----------



## ghinspire22

Rain, it's always something it seems. So I can never figure out when I am going to ovulate. I feel like today I have been cramping so I'm thinking that today I'm ovulating. And of course hubby is gone on business.


----------



## ghinspire22

*sighs in frustration and curls up to cry*

This has not been my week apparently. 

This cycle is a bust I have a feeling. 

I am ovulating even though the test this morning says otherwise. I am discharging like crazy...

And of course hubby isn't here.

Seriously...I can't catch a break...SIL flaunting her second pregnancy and me feeling like I could burst into tears at any second.

It's never going to be me. 

Everyone else is going to have a baby before I do...


----------



## RainAngel

ghinspire22 said:


> Rain, it's always something it seems. So I can never figure out when I am going to ovulate. I feel like today I have been cramping so I'm thinking that today I'm ovulating. And of course hubby is gone on business.

i totally get it. if its not one thing, its another. if its not that, its something totally unrelated.


----------



## gsdowner1

ghinspire22 said:


> *sighs in frustration and curls up to cry*
> 
> This has not been my week apparently.
> 
> This cycle is a bust I have a feeling.
> 
> I am ovulating even though the test this morning says otherwise. I am discharging like crazy...
> 
> And of course hubby isn't here.
> 
> Seriously...I can't catch a break...SIL flaunting her second pregnancy and me feeling like I could burst into tears at any second.
> 
> It's never going to be me.
> 
> Everyone else is going to have a baby before I do...

Hang in there girl we will get our babies soon enough keep ur head up :):hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

SomeGeekyGirl said:


> I've never had a positive OPK, and I've never even gotten crosshairs on FertilityFriend while charting until this month. So I'm happy about the confirmed O from temping, but I wish I could get OPKs to work for me. I was considering trying the Clear Blue Easy monitor but I've heard conflicting reports on how well that one works for women with PCOS so I've held off spending the fortune on it.

I used cheapie opks my first cycle and was never sure about the results, but the 
last 2 cycles I used the Clear Blue monitor and it was accurate.


----------



## RainAngel

ghinspire22 said:


> *sighs in frustration and curls up to cry*
> 
> This has not been my week apparently.
> 
> This cycle is a bust I have a feeling.
> 
> I am ovulating even though the test this morning says otherwise. I am discharging like crazy...
> 
> And of course hubby isn't here.
> 
> Seriously...I can't catch a break...SIL flaunting her second pregnancy and me feeling like I could burst into tears at any second.
> 
> It's never going to be me.
> 
> Everyone else is going to have a baby before I do...

i totally know how you feel. my step*KIDS* had kids before i did. talk about feeling like crap over it. My dr told me i'm almost out of time anyway, so its kinda like ok, fine, i give up. its just plain not meant to be. :sigh:


----------



## Katerz

Sending big Hugs and dust to you all. It's hard going but we will get there eventually our bfp's are hiding around the corner.

Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

when we first started ttc in january (before i knew i was broken, and we stupidly thought it would happen instantly) i had a dream that i found out i was pregnant, and it was in May this year. i told hubby and he was like "oh it wont take that long!" haha. just thought id put that in writing now just incase lol


----------



## CocoMia

Hello 

Just wanted to say hello, and thank you and send lots of :dust: to everyone who was so nice to me over the last few weeks! 

I hope everyone is getting on Ok and if waiting that :coffee: we can chat and wait it out together....

I had my long awaited hospital appointment, have to go again for more blood tests on CD 3 and repeat my CD21 (I feel like a pin cushion) but they've said that they suspect it's PCOS because of the results and are doing an US nxt week as the last one got cancelled. (Annoying!!) I think you're all such strong women to go through this; I've got nothing but respect! (makes me see why women have babies, men just wouldn't cope hehe)

Again, thank you for all the advice and help :thumbup: I will be going back in a week with my notepad, my questions, my plan and hopefully less tears now I know we're getting somewhere hehe

xx


----------



## AngelBeliever

Hi There. I also have PCSO I was Diagnosed in July 2012. 

We have been trying to conceive baby Number one since the 30th September 2011. 7 months now going on to month 8.

I would be happy to share my experience's and talk to other women who also have this condition.


----------



## StayHopeful

AF on its way, on to June!


----------



## ghinspire22

Hey everyone new and to the ones who are heading on to June with positivity. I'm hoping that it will be us soon.

Hubby got back yesterday and we bded even though I'm not certain anything is going to happen. I think I already ovulated but I'm trying to pretend like maybe I didn't and we still have a chance for this cycle. It's CD 23 I do believe. I think it's a little late for ovulation but one never knows. My period is due on the 21st. 

*deep breath*

As long as I don't get symptoms of my period I am going to plan on testing


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies! x

Just thought I'd check in! Got AF on CD53 this month and have decided to have a break from the metformin as it's stressing me out too much. We're still going to carry on TTC even though there's prob no point. But I'm kind of hoping for a miracle baby without medical intervention. I know it sounds crazy but I feel like I haven't given the "natural" method long enough... I'm kind of ignoring the fact that I have PCOS right now!

:dust: to all you lovely ladies xxx FX'ed for May! xxx


----------



## Helena_

hey girls
So it looks like a late May/early June IUI for us. Fully medicated (oh joy). OH got his SA results back, and all was normal. My tubes are clear, so the only thing preventing us is my PCOS. Ah the things I'd like to do to PCOS... 
I'm back on Metformin (ugh...I hate having to get used to it) and just waiting for hear from my nurse about our next step. I'm hoping she has me take provera right away so we can start asap. We're going on 2.5 years of trying and I really just need to be pregnant by this summer. I'm not sure I can deal with this crap any longer. Wish me luck!
I've been super busy with school, but that's over now, so hope to catch up on all of your stories. Any new bfps? Anyone planning for assisted conception?


----------



## nlk

Helena_Lynn said:


> hey girls
> So it looks like a late May/early June IUI for us. Fully medicated (oh joy). OH got his SA results back, and all was normal. My tubes are clear, so the only thing preventing us is my PCOS. Ah the things I'd like to do to PCOS...
> I'm back on Metformin (ugh...I hate having to get used to it) and just waiting for hear from my nurse about our next step. I'm hoping she has me take provera right away so we can start asap. We're going on 2.5 years of trying and I really just need to be pregnant by this summer. I'm not sure I can deal with this crap any longer. Wish me luck!
> I've been super busy with school, but that's over now, so hope to catch up on all of your stories. Any new bfps? Anyone planning for assisted conception?

Hi!! i wondered where you'd got to!! :)

glad to hear that theyre cracking on with your IUI! late May is not too far off now! and i suppose that its good that there is nothing else in the way....silly PCOS!!

i know how you feel, when you say youre busy with school. however, I have just handed in my last ever assignment!!! yeah! im so happy...and so so tired. lol. hope you can have a break from it all soon?

gosh, 2.5 years....really hoping it happens for you soon. you so deserve this! :hugs:

i really wanna change the bfp thing at the top :hissy: someone needs to get knocked up soon!


----------



## Skyybow

Sooo Monday was CD1 called fs and couldn't get me in until CD5 (today) set my appt for an hour before work get to office 10 minutes early...a good 45 minutes go by and I finally had to leave as I had to start work in 25 minutes! I was LIVID!! I was never seen, called and complained and nurse said.. oh, the Dr was behind...I said that's fine and dandy but someone could've been responsible and professional and told me so that I had a choice and myself to blame!! Her simple solution was for me to come in this afternoon, i said youre not getting it i was there long enough earlier to be seen twice get blood drawn and aee the pharmacy! Anyways! We're out until June!!! Super aggravated! The Dr is getting an earful from me in June! I swear!!


----------



## Katerz

Skyy sounds like when I go for my appts. The last two I have had to wait an hr and a half just to be seen! Doesn't help when you're in the same waiting room as couples clutching their scan pics! Tut xx


----------



## Katerz

How is everyone doing at the moment? I keep forgetting to come on regularly and have a read!

Today is day 1 of provera I'm ready and waiting with the thermometer opk's and concieve plus lube. There is no way that ov is getting past me this time! Mwuahhahaha


----------



## Skyybow

Katerz -that's awful! One day you'll be there clutching your scan pics!! We all will be! I think I'm going to still O test anyways just as practice then if I O from clomid next month I'll know for SURE!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So, after my blood test last week on cd 22, I don't know if u guys remember but my progesterone was 7, which is quite low, anything over 5 means ov, but 15 is ideal for medical ov induction leading to successful pregnancy. So the doc said I'd perhaps JUST ov'ed and it was too early as progesterone was on its way up (on cd21 i had awful pain and heaviness around lower abdomen si assumed that was ov)and booked me in for bloods again on cd29 expecting it to be way up. HOWEVER last night (cd26) I had those same pains again, so grabbed my fertilscope that I threw in drawer cos I could never get a pos (from pcos) and I had ferning again which means ovulating. Wtf??? Did I ov twice? If I hadn't ov'ed the 1st time my progesterone wouldn't have gone up at all, even though it was a modest number it was still up! Signaling weak or late ov.... But then what was last night??


----------



## gsdowner1

So bummed thought i got my pos. ov. test and tested the next day and got a neg.. read more about ov. tests and now realize what i thought was a pos. was a neg too...:( I am only on cd 13 so i will still test for it. I was just so happy that i thought i got a positive and of course it was a neg. like all my other tests ive done in the past.... :cry: oh well i am still keeping my hope up that it will still happen soon!


----------



## Katerz

Gs hope you get your pos soon sending you good vibes.

Hopeful have you figured our what's happening with your oving yet?!

Was anybody prescribed provera and did they feel sick from it? I started yesterday and today I have been feeling nauseous blegh >.<


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Gs hope you get your pos soon sending you good vibes.
> 
> Hopeful have you figured our what's happening with your oving yet?!
> 
> Was anybody prescribed provera and did they feel sick from it? I started yesterday and today I have been feeling nauseous blegh >.<

I have another blood test tomorrow and will phone my fs. I read that the fertilescopes show rise if estrogen so can also go up at end of cycle to show oncoming af or pregnancy so who knows


----------



## nlk

hopeful - i hope you get some answers soon. let us know how the appt goes tomorrow.

katerz - i usually get pretty sick with provera...its weird, because last cycle (when i took provera and then clomid) i actually felt more side effects of the provera than i did for the clomid! weird! ive taken it about three times so far, and everytime ive found it pretty rough :(

im having my scan tomorrow, so will know exactly when im going to ovulate. have been BDing every other day for about a week now, just in case i actually ovulated early (as they seem to think i did last time!). heres hoping im JUST about to ovulate though...planning on BDing every day for three days over ovulation! then its back to the tww for me!


----------



## Katerz

nlk glad I only have 2.5 days of it left then! Ugh!

Sending you baby dust come ooooon bfp!


----------



## ghinspire22

I haven't ovulated according to my cbm but I feel like I did earlier this week. I am on CD25. It would be so late if I ovulated now but who knows what my body is doing at this point.

I was really hoping for my BFP this cycle but now I am not so sure.


----------



## Katerz

Gh keep positve you may never know :) :dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> I haven't ovulated according to my cbm but I feel like I did earlier this week. I am on CD25. It would be so late if I ovulated now but who knows what my body is doing at this point.
> 
> I was really hoping for my BFP this cycle but now I am not so sure.

I wouldn't trust your cbfm, I've heard they are pointless with pcos!


----------



## Helena_

katerz- the first few times provera didn't make me sick, but it does now. Hope you feel better :(

Hopeful- hope your progesterone shows a rise tomorrow

nlk- can't wait to hear how your scan goes. Have fun bding!! 

sky- hope your appointment goes well next time. I once waited in the waiting room for 3 hours just to get a damn referral to see the fertility specialist. Turned out my insurance didn't even require it. ugh 

gs- hope you get your positive soon. Have you looked into CB Digitals? The ones with the smiley faces. Takes the guess work out

gh- I wouldn't trust the cbfm. I found it to be complete crap. It doesn't seem all that great for pcosers 

I'm on cd 13 and been getting ewcm, but I think it's due to the hsg I had on Thursday. Gonna keep taking my opks, but will hopefully just be given provera immediately to bring on af so we can start the IUI. Hoping to hear from my nurse tomorrow.

How is everyone? 

Happy Mother's day to all the future mommys :)


----------



## StayHopeful

GL to everybody!

I'm on CD2 today, I go in for a scan on Tuesday because I was overstimulated last round of Clomid and the doctor wants to take a look before this round. Then I'll do 25mg, probably days 5-9. Maybe a bfp for Father's Day? Fx!


----------



## ghinspire22

I feel like I never know when I ovluate though...because my temp is off because of my thyroid...


----------



## Helena_

I would look into the ovacue.. It's pricey, but works nicely for pcos


----------



## RainAngel

i was told no OPK is good for a PCOSer, because PCOS messes up when you ovulate, and gives you false surges.


----------



## nlk

hi everyone!

back from my scan...apparently i didnt ovulate. im absolutely gutted tbh, especially seeing as i ovulated the first time on clomid...it came as a massive shock that it worked, and now all of a sudden its not...im pretty sure thats not normal. theyre going to scan me again on friday, to see whether its just late ovulation...but i dont hold out much hope. it wasnt as if there was even a follicle which looked like it could do something...just even more little ones than there were last time.

im so upset right now. i cried all the way home from the hospital. i only have one round of clomid left now, and if this ones a dud cycle, that leaves me one left when i dont even know if it will work. FS said he might start me on a different drug through, one that hes had better results with. i think it was called leterzole? has anyone else tried this?

sorry for the rant :( hope everyone else is doing slightly better


----------



## Helena_

Nlk-.sorry to hear that. The same thing happened to me. Letzerol is the same as femera which has been shown to work best with pcos. I hope the rescan shows ovulation. :hug:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nlk honey, what day r u on? I feel like your not that far into your cycle to give up on oving??


----------



## nlk

im not that far in, CD13. but i have scans to see whether im forming a follicle, and there is nothing on it. hoping i AM just ovulating later this cycle, but this morning the FS said ive probably just built up the resistance :( he said he thought i would, and was so shocked last month when i ovulated!

i feel a bit better now. just really got to me this morning. i prefer having scans to blood tests though, even though its a bit painful...it means they can spot ovulation before it happens, rather than telling me that i already did or didnt...at least then i know straight up, and dont get too worked up over it!! thanks guys :)


----------



## Matilda85

Oh Nlk, that sucks! I hope that you just ovulate really late this month. If not, hopefully the Letrezol (sp) will work a charm. From my google searching it seems like it works better than Clomid for skinny PCOS so FXed it may be your answer.

AFM - I had a shot of ovidrel today. Has anyone else used this before? I'm just wondering if it will definitely mean I ovulate. As background, have been on 25 mg Clomid, have a good sized follice and FS advised ovidrel will ensure it ruptures? I have no idea what this means but ruptures sounded like a bad thing to me :shrug: Would love any thoughts


----------



## nlk

thanks, matilda! good to know that it sounds good!

when they say rupture, they just mean 'release the egg'. so its definitely not a bad thing! its only bad when a cyst ruptures, because theres generally not an egg inside it. im wondering whats made your FS think that it wouldnt rupture on its own though?? very strange! let us know how it goes though!


----------



## ghinspire22

I was thinking of all of you girls yesterday. I was thinking how nice it will be to celebrate a mother's day with our little ones. 

This cycle is slowly coming to a close for me. I'm doubting that I ovulated at all. I'm trying to keep my head up and tell myself that maybe I did and caught the egg. 

I'll be testing soon enough I suppose. I'm on CD 26 out of my normal 32 day cycle. 

Around this time next week or so I'll be taking a HPT if my AF doesn't come as scheduled. 

I'm hoping that one of us has some luck this cycle.


----------



## MaggzieP

Hi, I'm 23 and have PCOS. We have been TTC for (4 days off) 3 and a half years, now. 

I am planning to try Soy Isoflavones this cycle as I am not allowed Clomid. My OB/GYN will not prescribe it until my BMI is below 35 (which is why I had a gastric bypass - BMI now 38.2 from 53.5)

I will also take evening primrose and drink grapefruit juice to help with fertile cervical mucus, chart BBT and use my saliva microscope.

Just wanted to say good luck and baby-dust to everyone. 
:dust:


----------



## Helena_

matilda- rupturing is a good thing! It means the egg was released. The trigger should work, and it makes timing easier. Good luck!

ghin- I hope you o'ed and just weren't able to tell or something. I agree, I hope there is a TON of luck for this group this month :)

Mag- welcome! Hope the soy works for you, and if not that you have a good weight-loss journey and are able to get clomid asap :)


----------



## MaggzieP

Helena_Lynn said:


> matilda- rupturing is a good thing! It means the egg was released. The trigger should work, and it makes timing easier. Good luck!
> 
> ghin- I hope you o'ed and just weren't able to tell or something. I agree, I hope there is a TON of luck for this group this month :)
> 
> Mag- welcome! Hope the soy works for you, and if not that you have a good weight-loss journey and are able to get clomid asap :)

Thank you :hugs: though I won't be prescribed it until approx December 2013 at earliest as they will not help you TTC for 2 years after a gastric bypass. Thank you all the same :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

2 weeks til my birthday and I'm hoping u get an extra special surprise this year! A birthday bfp would be fab !!


----------



## ghinspire22

I hope that you get that birthday present too.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

well i have excellent news!!
my 2nd progesterone test showed i did ov, just late!
it was a beautiful 31.7!!!!!
im just a little sad as i oved late we were resting from all the bd over my predicted fertile time...so we only got one in... saturday night...and i had the ov pain and sore boobs sunday.
the doc says i should expect af (or hopefully not) next week!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nlk

ahhhh so excited for you, hopeful!! really hope you get your birthday bfp!!


----------



## stevens2010

Hey all, can I join?

I'm 22, hubby is 34, been TTC for 2 years and recently diagnosed with cysts on my ovaries so looking like PCOS. Prescribed 100mg Clomid so am on my first cycle, taking it CD2-6 and am CD8 today so FX when I start using ov tests we'll see the Clomid working. :)

I'm excited for our first cycle of Clomid - trying to keep a positive attitude but it's hard when you've seen nothing but negatives! 

FX for us all. :D


----------



## gflady

Yay, good luck Hopeful! xoxox


----------



## nlk

welcome, stevens! hoping clomid works for you, and you get your bfp soon!!


----------



## Matilda85

Welcome :wave:

hopefulfor1st, that is great news that you ovulated! It's my bday in around 2 weeks too (on the 28th) and I'm hoping for a BFP for it too. FXed we get our bday wish :) 

Thanks for the clarification nlk and helena_lynn, I should have asked but needed to get to work so was trying to limit my qs. Glad you girls could provide me with an explanation :) Nlk, FS wanted me to take ovidrel because he told me that Clomid is designed to grow the follicle so it is the right size but he said it doesn't necessarily mean that you will release it. He said that taking the ovidrel will mean that I will rupture the egg and since it is a really good size he said it was worth taking it to ensure we gave ourselves the best chance of getting our BFP. Apparently it takes around 36 hrs to work so I should be ovulating tonight. I reckon I am because I have some pain in my right side and the right ovary was the one with the follicle. He also put us on a planned :sex: schedule - romantic hey!


----------



## stevens2010

Thanks for the welcomes. :)

I know you shouldn't use ov tests too soon after finishing Clomid, I had my last ones 2 days ago so I might try a sneaky ov test. If it's dark then I'll dismiss it cos I doubt I'd be oving this soon... Just want to get my POAS fix!


----------



## nlk

matilda - so what would happen to the follicle if it didnt rupture?? would it just stay as a cyst, or....disappear? lol. i have no clue!!

stevens - techinically, you can ovulate as soon as five days after your last clomid tablet...so youre not too far off really! with opks, you (usually) always have a second line, so it might be good to start soon and then you can see if it progresses! GL!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Matilda, if 85 is your year Of birth, you are 2 days older than me :)


----------



## ghinspire22

That's awesome that you ovulated! I am still waiting for that golden moment. My fingers are crossed that your af doesn't come.


----------



## Katerz

Hopeful and Matilda fx for your birthday bfp's!

Welcome stevens!

Last day of provera today wooohoooo


----------



## stevens2010

Thanks NLK, I did a cheapie ov test and got quite a nice line on it, will start doing them now and will probably do them through this cycle to see the progression.

Thank you for the welcome Katerz! :)


----------



## Helena_

Metformin is amazing. I've been taking it for about a week now and lost 7ish pounds! woo!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Next month if no success I think I'll start charting


----------



## gsdowner1

On cd 17 today I have been taking opks since cd 11 and so far all neg...I hope this round isn't a dud. :(


----------



## stevens2010

I have a BBT thermometer but could never get the hang of it nor do the regular checks as I got up at varied times of the morning. I thought it'd be a good idea to start it though to back up my ov tests but I don't know.. I might give it a try at least for one cycle.

:)


----------



## Skyybow

I'm the same way!! Wake up at varied times and I love my sleep so hard to get up be earlier than I have too! I want to try the Over Watch but can't find a good priced used one! Just my luck! I don't want to shell out retail for it as it might not work having PCOS?


----------



## Skyybow

Skyybow said:


> I'm the same way!! Wake up at varied times and I love my sleep so hard to get up be earlier than I have too! I want to try the Over Watch but can't find a good priced used one! Just my luck! I don't want to shell out retail for it as it might not work having PCOS?

Oops! OV Watch*


----------



## Matilda85

Thanks Katerz

Hopeful - I was born in 1985 :thumbup: happy almost 27th to both of us! :)

Nlk - He said that it would just be reabsorbed if I didn't ovulate it, which I assume means it would just kind of break down and be absorbed by the body (?) I reckon it worked and I ovulated last night from the feeling I had in my right side, so FXed. 

I've never charted before but am definitely going to stay up to date with how you ladies go and maybe try next month if this month is a flop.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Got a bfn on an ic this morning. I believe im 9/10 dpo


----------



## Helena_

hopeful- it's still early!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I know but I was impatient and just wanted to pee on something haha! I'll try again in 2 days, cos itsmy day off work


----------



## mumface26

Hello again ladies, I havent posted for a while on this forum as I have been busy.
Welcome to all the newbies! :hugs:

Ok so I went to see my doctor today about my pcos. My recent hormone level test came back normal so I wanted to know if I really have pcos or just cysts. She looked at my medical notes back to when I had the scan back in 2006 (they were scanning for damage to my tubes really....long story) but instead found cysts and my tubes were fine, But all they logged was "Enlarged ovaries, some cysts" Doctor agreed very very vague and no accurate diagnoses of pcos :shrug:
I told her no other female in my family has pcos or any fertility issues at all and she was herself confused so.....shes sorting it for me to go for an ultrasound scan soon :happydance::happydance:
To see if those bad boys are there and what my ovaries are like. It is possible to have cysts but not have pcos :happydance:
In the meantime :witch: should have come yesterday but as of yet no sign of her, all last week I was displaying what I refer to as pms: pelvic cramps, sore nipples, nausea, headache, moodiness and tiredness but then all those symptoms went away at the weekend. I dont feel any of the above, maybe a bit emotional and my cm is clear, not enough to allow for :sex: but its there, sorry if TMI :dohh:
In a way I wouldnt mind if :witch: came as then I would be able to try and track "ovulation" for next time also my doctor advised me to keep a menstral diary and make an appointment with her in my mid cycle for blood tests to check if I laid an egg.
If :witch: doesnt come by saturday I will be doing a :test: and will be [-o&lt; for :bfp: as I will be doing for all you lovely ladies!

:dust: and :hug: to everyone!
We will all be cradling our little :baby: very soon!
x x x x x


----------



## ghinspire22

My ovulation test says my levels have dropped. My cycle is officially over and it means that I am just waiting now to see if I will be disappointed or happy. I am on cd 28 out of 32. That means af will be here in a few days. My hope is that she isn't here and a bfp will be instead. 

I am just not so sure though..

Not sure at all.


----------



## Testyprinces

Hi, 
I am a little older than you 34, but have pcos and can suggest two medicines. I got pregnant with baby #1 3 years ago taking 1500 mg of Metformin per day. It took 12 months so I am not sure if I was ovulating every month or not. But easy pregnancy and healthy baby boy. Unfortunately Meformin looses its punch after using it for a while so I am TTC on #2 for a year on it with no success. I went to a fertility dr and he put me on the lowest dose of Femara. (Its similar to Clomid, but doesn't carry the negative side effects for PCOS women as Clomid). I took clomid and had major cysts and no pregnancy. The Dr I see now says Femara thickens the uterus lining and doesn't hyperstimulate the ovaries the way clomid can for PCOS. I am on round 2 of it. Last cycle, headache was only side effect and I DID ovulate confirmed by ultrasound and blood work. Dr also said my uterus was thick as expected and did ovulate. I did experience some ovarian cramping at ovulation which he said is also normal and ok. I usually have a 33 day cycle and it appears the femara has shortened my cycle to 30 days which Dr said is also better for conception for an unknown reason. I highly suggest a fertility specialist and to mention femara or Metformin. You CAN get pregnant with PCOS you just have to find best drug combo for your body. : )


----------



## gsdowner1

well ladies today is my CD 18 and this morning i ALMOST got my positive opk.. it is almost as dark as the control line :) i will have to see what it is tomorrow!!!! yay!!!:happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

am i imagining things????
not fmu (its 1230pm thurs) 
af due sun/mon i think (not sure when i oved)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2353.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Helena_

omg, hopeful!! congrats!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Praying it's sticky! Don't know wether to test Tomoz with hubby at 5am b4 he goes to work and tell him I haven't tested yet, just feel like I should OR wether I should gift wrap the test with some baby boots! Don't know if I should even do anything at 11dpo!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Also on sat, I'm meant to be going on an all day drinking vineyards trip with mum and her friends! Do I tell her and cancel my ticket, or do I just tip all my drinks in gardens all day!?


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Hopeful!!!


----------



## Skyybow

Congrats hopeful!!!!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

thanks guys! so cautious... would only be 3.5 weeks!
just left work early to go to docs... he got me to another test (and id only peed 1.5 hours earlier and drank heaps of water since) and there was still a noticeable line! i asked about hcg bloods and he said they rarely do them now as urine tests so accurate but sent one for me anyway to do a hcg then if pos 
(which he was sure) asked them to do preg bloods, white cell count etc.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

hopefulfor1st said:


> when we first started ttc in january (before i knew i was broken, and we stupidly thought it would happen instantly) i had a dream that i found out i was pregnant, and it was in May this year. i told hubby and he was like "oh it wont take that long!" haha. just thought id put that in writing now just incase lol

haha, i wrote this on the 10th of may!


----------



## Matilda85

Congratulations Hopeful!! :D I am so excited for you. You got your birthday wish :) Fxed I get mine too.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Matilda85 said:


> Congratulations Hopeful!! :D I am so excited for you. You got your birthday wish :) Fxed I get mine too.

Yes! And I just saw we are also from
Australia! We are meant to be! What cycle day r u on? Oh, and I'm in nsw... U?


----------



## gsdowner1

Yay congrats on ur pregnancy!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

gsdowner1 said:


> Yay congrats on ur pregnancy!!!!!!!!

Keeping my fx for u hun!!! Clomid really is amazing!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

That's really great congratulations! I am so happy for you.


----------



## Katerz

Congrats hopeful!! Yaaaaay! 

Tip the drinks in the gardens! Xxxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

Right now it is the waiting game for me. Af is due in three days. I haven't had any sign of it so I am hoping that is a good thing. If nothing happens I am giving myself one more month. July 1st is one year and then I am going to the gyno. 

I feel like positive news from one of our own in the morning is a good thing and it could mean good things for us all. 

My hopes aren't extremely high for myself because I don't want to disappoint myself but I have a little hope.


----------



## stevens2010

Hey everyone!

Congrats Hopeful!! Have a wonderful pregnancy. :)

I've had really good lines on my ov tests yesterday and today... Is it odd that they're nearly positive this early on??


----------



## magic_angel

Hi ladies, Room for 1more?

I just found out yesterday the results of all my scans etc,

I have PCOS, i have a cluster of cysts on my left ovary all being 3cms each, i also have a 5-6cm cyst inside my right ovary that is bleeding and they are all causing a lot of pain for the last few years, i also have a 4cm kidney stone in my right kidney and if it wasnt for that i wouldnt of had all these tests done..
waiting on a hospital appointment for surgery which the doctor says shes worried about me so it wont take long before im under the knife..
I will have to have my right ovary removed and the possibility of both if the damage is too bad :cry:

Im in Team Curvy Bumps forum as im a curvy girl, im 28 years old on june 6th, just been told to not try and get pregnant until everything has been done with my ovaries :cry:

Any advice on what to expect, anything about pcos as im new to this and have no idea about anything, also the jargon you guys use and what they mean please
Thank you xxx


----------



## mumface26

Wow hopeful well done thats amazing!!!
:happydance: :baby:


----------



## mumface26

Im testing on saturday already had two :bfn: but i tested way too early like 7dpo.....
Pretending i dont have pcos now.


----------



## gsdowner1

Ok ladies i believe that i got a positive opk today!!! tell me what you guys think its the one on the very bottom!!! :happydance: they have lightened up a little bit since this morning.. these pics honestly dont do the real thing justice.
 



Attached Files:







499.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 13









500.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Helena_

Magic- I don't have any advice, but I'm so sorry :hugs: if you need anything, I'm here. I really hope all goes well with the surgery


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> Right now it is the waiting game for me. Af is due in three days. I haven't had any sign of it so I am hoping that is a good thing. If nothing happens I am giving myself one more month. July 1st is one year and then I am going to the gyno.
> 
> I feel like positive news from one of our own in the morning is a good thing and it could mean good things for us all.
> 
> My hopes aren't extremely high for myself because I don't want to disappoint myself but I have a little hope.

You so deserve it honey! If you don't get it in the next month the gyno will help you! Your better off than me- I never even ov'ed OR gOt a period! I still haven't had one since coming Off bcp and now I won't!!! Af was due Sunday I believe (it's 3am fri here and I can't sleep!) 
I'm sure some of u ladies will be joining me soon!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

gsdowner1 said:


> Ok ladies i believe that i got a positive opk today!!! tell me what you guys think its the one on the very bottom!!! :happydance: they have lightened up a little bit since this morning.. these pics honestly dont do the real thing justice.

Looks pos Hun! Get to it!!


----------



## gsdowner1

hopefulfor1st said:


> gsdowner1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies i believe that i got a positive opk today!!! tell me what you guys think its the one on the very bottom!!! :happydance: they have lightened up a little bit since this morning.. these pics honestly dont do the real thing justice.
> 
> Looks pos Hun! Get to it!!Click to expand...

thanks!!! Congrats on your new sticky bean!!!!! thats exciting!!:happydance:


----------



## dalewonju

Hi all. I've just started seeing my RE and underwent round one of Clomid last month 50mg days 5-9. Before I started Clomid another doctor put me on BC for 2 months to regulate AF. I thought it was a stupid idea because we want to have a baby! I've also been taking Metformin for about two months now. 
I am 28 and have only menstruated 6 times total in my lifetime. I am overweight but other than that I'm healthy. I took OPK's to see if I was ovulating after the Clomid and all came out negative. We tried anyways. 
AF is supposed to come on Monday (Day 1) and that's when I should have tested for pregnancy but I tried just for fun today (5 days too earlier) even though I knew that I would just dissapoint myself.
I got a very, very, very light positive line and now I'm confused because I might be imagining things. I have to hold it at a certain angle to see it. Could Clomid work just like that on the first try? I'm not believing that it's a positive...I'd rather not be depressed if its a neg. I'm supposed to go in for a blood test on Monday. Please wish me luck.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I got my bfp yesterday after 1st clomid try! And I don't ov or get a period on my own either! Yestmorn I had the faintest shadow on an ic. So did a frer at lunchtime 4 hours later and it was clearly positive!! Then went to doc n got another pos!


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> I got my bfp yesterday after 1st clomid try! And I don't ov or get a period on my own either! Yestmorn I had the faintest shadow on an ic. So did a frer at lunchtime 4 hours later and it was clearly positive!! Then went to doc n got another pos!

Congratulations!! Another Clomid baby :)


----------



## dalewonju

hopefulfor1st said:


> I got my bfp yesterday after 1st clomid try! And I don't ov or get a period on my own either! Yestmorn I had the faintest shadow on an ic. So did a frer at lunchtime 4 hours later and it was clearly positive!! Then went to doc n got another pos!

Congratulations!


----------



## lilyannabella

hopefulfor1st said:


> I got my bfp yesterday after 1st clomid try! And I don't ov or get a period on my own either! Yestmorn I had the faintest shadow on an ic. So did a frer at lunchtime 4 hours later and it was clearly positive!! Then went to doc n got another pos!

Congrats! I thought I had an BFP earlier this week. Just came from the doc it was a false positive. He encouraged me to try clomid..so I just got them and the provera....let's see what happens....even though I am feeling discouraged..

I'm glad you got your BFP!!!!:happydance:


----------



## nlk

congrats, *hopeful*! so happy for you...hoping its sticky! and i cant believe you dreamt it! this is going to sound pretty weird....but i have this funny feeling youre carrying twins!! :haha:

*magic*, welcome! sorry to hear youre having a tough time. really hoping the damage isnt that bad!! :hugs:

*gsdowner* i would definitely say thats a positive!! get to BDing! lol. i got a positive last month, but it was no where near that dark!! congrats!

*ghinspire* i just know it will happen one day for you, soon. it will for all of us. our BFP count is finally starting to go up again, and it wont be long until its yours! :hugs:


----------



## nlk

also, have just updated the front page! yay! and hopeful, you now have a nice shiny :bfp: next to your name! :)


----------



## gflady

Ahhhhhhhhhh, I screamed when I saw 7BFPs!!!! Hopeful that is flipping awesome! Woo woo!


----------



## ghinspire22

I just got back from a run. It felt good. I've been feeling a little bleh today and thought it would be the thing to push me to start packing for my trip to New York City. Yay for fun weekends!

I'm going to be testing in 3 days unless my AF decides to come early. It's due Monday. 

I'm thinking the trip will help me relax a little. Maybe I can have a glass of wine or two. That can't hurt..


----------



## gflady

Well done ghinspire! Hope you get your BFP and have a lovely relaxing weekend x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> congrats, *hopeful*! so happy for you...hoping its sticky! and i cant believe you dreamt it! this is going to sound pretty weird....but i have this funny feeling youre carrying twins!! :haha:
> 
> *magic*, welcome! sorry to hear youre having a tough time. really hoping the damage isnt that bad!! :hugs:
> 
> *gsdowner* i would definitely say thats a positive!! get to BDing! lol. i got a positive last month, but it was no where near that dark!! congrats!
> 
> *ghinspire* i just know it will happen one day for you, soon. it will for all of us. our BFP count is finally starting to go up again, and it wont be long until its yours! :hugs:

I would be ecstatic if it were! Hubby n i talked bout it last night!I was almost thinking it as Yest fmu had barely anything then 4 hours later these were def positive! I did more this morn when I got up hoping my test line would be same as control on frer but it's not.... How long does the line take to darken?? Although I did a digi n got "pregnant 1-2 weeks" I think if it were twins the hcg would've gone straight to 3-4 weeks!


----------



## nlk

digi tests are actually pretty insensitive...so im surprised you got a positive on that at all!

i would say your line is pretty dark, considering AF isnt even due yet...and the fact that youre getting a positive digi at all suggests that your hcg is already pretty high.

clomid twins!! excited for you!


----------



## ghinspire22

I am wondering if I will be getting my AF soon. I have a milky discharge this evening. Hmmm...probably means AF is coming.


----------



## stevens2010

ghinspire22 said:


> I am wondering if I will be getting my AF soon. I have a milky discharge this evening. Hmmm...probably means AF is coming.

FX it's a good sign and not a sign of incoming AF!

:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've had no noticeable discharge since the post ov lotion. I'm finding it hard to believe with no symptoms! Ironically just b4 I woke up and tested again a horoscope app sent me a message "the stars are sending positive vibes your way!" 
Hubby n I would be happy with 1 or 2 babies! We just thought with the stress of making them it'd b great to get them both done in one go! But I also worry bout twins lacking individuality.


----------



## ghinspire22

I am not thinking it is anything more than my af coming. 

I am so happy that you got your positive. That is a good thing at least. That is a good thing for this cycle.

This is your time.


----------



## ghinspire22

I took a test with three days left until I am supposed to test and got a BFN. I know I shouldn't have done it but I couldn't help it. Part of me wants to have hope but part of me knows too that maybe I should just thrown in the towel on this cycle and hope that June holds something more.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

No! U have to have hope. I told hubby it would happen in may cos I dreamed it months ago, I decked my room out with moonstone, I took all the right vitamins, I was positive!! 
Just got positive hcg back from my doc &#128515; first scan booked for 7th June!


----------



## ghinspire22

Yay for the positive!!! You will see you first baby picture soon.

I just feel no hope because every month is negative. All I see are negatives.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

im just amazed this is the first time ive ovulated since i was about 16 (before i went on pill)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> Yay for the positive!!! You will see you first baby picture soon.
> 
> I just feel no hope because every month is negative. All I see are negatives.

i really think youll feel better after your fs appointment! 
i hope it comes around quickly for you!


----------



## Skyybow

I agree w|hopeful ghinspire22! Seeing the specialist really takes a load off!! They have all the mimic meds and can narrow things down! I was devastated when my OB called and said high testosterone and def PCOS then by the time I saw specialist all my bloodshed, dye test, and DH semen analysis was all done and specialist had a lot of encouraging words, meds w|great success rates and I left feeling confident that soon I'll be a mommy! I have a feeling you're up for a BFP announcement soon! You sooo deserve it!


----------



## Skyybow

Meant magic, and bloodwork! Silly phone! :)


----------



## Skyybow

Today is CD11 for me and even though I wasn't able to take clomid this cycle because of poor scheduling I've decided to OPK still you never know w|stubborn ol' PCOS may O on my own and if not atleast I'll have more OPK practice and more stick pics to compare too next cycle! : ) Last cycle I thought for SURE I O'd from clomid! Had pains and pretty dark OPK but af never came on her own: (


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Skyybow said:


> Today is CD11 for me and even though I wasn't able to take clomid this cycle because of poor scheduling I've decided to OPK still you never know w|stubborn ol' PCOS may O on my own and if not atleast I'll have more OPK practice and more stick pics to compare too next cycle! : ) Last cycle I thought for SURE I O'd from clomid! Had pains and pretty dark OPK but af never came on her own: (

I think u can have "weak ov" and not get af! Cos your Progesterone doesn't go up much so your body doesn't notice the plummet and bring on af


----------



## Skyybow

hopefulfor1st said:


> Skyybow said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD11 for me and even though I wasn't able to take clomid this cycle because of poor scheduling I've decided to OPK still you never know w|stubborn ol' PCOS may O on my own and if not atleast I'll have more OPK practice and more stick pics to compare too next cycle! : ) Last cycle I thought for SURE I O'd from clomid! Had pains and pretty dark OPK but af never came on her own: (
> 
> I think u can have "weak ov" and not get af! Cos your Progesterone doesn't go up much so your body doesn't notice the plummet and bring on afClick to expand...

Ohhh!! I thought it was all or nothing! Thank you for the info! :) Now I'm even more optimistic!


----------



## nlk

Hi guys!

Just got back from my scan. Apparently I haven't ovulated from clomid, and the FS is actually doubtful that I actually ovulated from the first cycle, either. Even though I thought I had. Oh well :(

On the plus side, he has now prescribed me leterzole and an injection (I'm guessing it's pretty much the same as the Ovidrel that someone mentioned not too long ago?). So now I just have to take provera again (sigh) and then start on leterzole. They said they will give me the injection if I bring it with me when I come to my CD13 scan. AND the FS said he has had so much more success with this than with clomid, so I'm pretty optimistic again :happydance:

I so _hate _taking provera though...it just makes me feel so rough! But hopefully it's worth it this cycle, and I can get my :bfp:

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Matilda85

I'm the one who had ovidrel - it's not too bad but did give me waves of nausea that only today subsided. I reckon it definitely worked for me though, I had mad (what I assume to be) ovulation pain Tues - never felt anything like it before - so hopefully will work for you too :)

Good news on the leterzole front, from what I'm read it is more successful in treating people with skinny PCOS than clomid, so hopefully will be your answer to a BFP.


----------



## StayHopeful

What is skinny PCOS?


----------



## Matilda85

I don't know if it's the technical term but it just means people who have PCOS that are skinny. I was reading some med journals about it awhile ago and for some reason it seems like it is harder to treat which sucks.


----------



## StayHopeful

Oh ok. Thanks!


----------



## nlk

yeah. when people refer to skinny pcos, its more that they dont seem to have the associated weight issues or insulin resistance. its generally more difficult to treat, because pcos can usually be improved by losing weight. however, if i lose any more weight i will be classified as underweight, so thats obviously not an option. so basically, the pcos is already relatively bad, without having the weight issues...ive been strongly recommended to already start to look at my diet, and make sure that i really try hard to keep my weight as it is, because at a higher weight it will only get worse!

matilda, what CD did you have the ovidrel on? im having trouble getting hold of some atm...all the pharmacies i ask either dont have it, or will only get it in in 2-3 weeks. so got to time everything else perfectly to make sure i can get it!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ladies im stressing at the thought of chemical pregnancy. Now wishing I didn't test so early! My frer today was darker than yesterday and today got a pos on a cb digi...I think I'll be relieved in 2 days once I pass 4 weeks and know my periods not here, then better at 5 weeks. and I have an ultrasound booked for 6 weeks 3 days. 
Is it necessary I keep testing everyday? At least next 2 days until af due...


----------



## stevens2010

If it's stressing you out, I wouldn't test any more. If your lines are darker then I wouldn't worry too much which I know must be easier said than done. :hugs:

My ov test today is pretty much the same as the last two days. Nice and dark, couple of shades lighter than a proper positive though. 

No idea what this means. :(


----------



## dalewonju

dalewonju said:


> Hi all. I've just started seeing my RE and underwent round one of Clomid last month 50mg days 5-9. Before I started Clomid another doctor put me on BC for 2 months to regulate AF. I thought it was a stupid idea because we want to have a baby! I've also been taking Metformin for about two months now.
> I am 28 and have only menstruated 6 times total in my lifetime. I am overweight but other than that I'm healthy. I took OPK's to see if I was ovulating after the Clomid and all came out negative. We tried anyways.
> AF is supposed to come on Monday (Day 1) and that's when I should have tested for pregnancy but I tried just for fun today (5 days too earlier) even though I knew that I would just dissapoint myself.
> I got a very, very, very light positive line and now I'm confused because I might be imagining things. I have to hold it at a certain angle to see it. Could Clomid work just like that on the first try? I'm not believing that it's a positive...I'd rather not be depressed if its a neg. I'm supposed to go in for a blood test on Monday. Please wish me luck.


Yep, digital test said "not pregnant" :nope:


----------



## Helena_

dale- clomid works the first time for many women! A light line could be a positive, and the negative digi means nothing. Digis are not as sensitive and many women don't get positives on them until they're further along (especially if you tested that early). I would just try another line test and wait for the bloodwork on monday. fx'ed!


----------



## stevens2010

I agree about the digis not being very sensitive. I know I won't use one til I have a definite positive on a different test. 

FX for you, a faint line sounds promising!


----------



## ghinspire22

Thinking of you girls. I hope everything is going well. I am heading to NYC for a fun weekend. I am leaving this whole pregnancy thing behind for a few days. My period is due on Monday. Hoping it doesn't come.


----------



## dalewonju

ghinspire22 said:


> Thinking of you girls. I hope everything is going well. I am heading to NYC for a fun weekend. I am leaving this whole pregnancy thing behind for a few days. My period is due on Monday. Hoping it doesn't come.

Mine is due on Monday as well. I will keep my fingers crossed for you and enjoy your relaxing weekend!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

tODAYS frer IS LIGHTER THAN YESTERDAYS

i had a glass of water and a glass of milk before bed... could that influence it?

yest i did a cb digi and it said preg 1-2
and todays said preg 2-3 so thats reassuring but im really worried about the frer (im still a day or 2 from my period due date, imnot sure when it is cos i was on clomid)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2367.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gflady

nlk said:


> yeah. when people refer to skinny pcos, its more that they dont seem to have the associated weight issues or insulin resistance. its generally more difficult to treat, because pcos can usually be improved by losing weight. however, if i lose any more weight i will be classified as underweight, so thats obviously not an option. so basically, the pcos is already relatively bad, without having the weight issues...ive been strongly recommended to already start to look at my diet, and make sure that i really try hard to keep my weight as it is, because at a higher weight it will only get worse!
> 
> matilda, what CD did you have the ovidrel on? im having trouble getting hold of some atm...all the pharmacies i ask either dont have it, or will only get it in in 2-3 weeks. so got to time everything else perfectly to make sure i can get it!!

Hi nlk! I mostly agree with what you say about skinny PCOS. However, I also have skinny PCOS and when I was at the lower end of the BMI/healthy weight my cycles were more irregular and gaining weight actually helped me. Since I've maintained my BMI at 20-21 my cycles have been MUCH better. Still not preggo tho :)


----------



## RainAngel

hopefulfor1st said:


> tODAYS frer IS LIGHTER THAN YESTERDAYS
> 
> i had a glass of water and a glass of milk before bed... could that influence it?
> 
> yest i did a cb digi and it said preg 1-2
> and todays said preg 2-3 so thats reassuring but im really worried about the frer (im still a day or 2 from my period due date, imnot sure when it is cos i was on clomid)

Hopeful - put the pee stick down, and walk away. you're just gonna worry yourself. You're pregnant. Now stop testing. It won't do any good, and it won't change whatever the result may be.

FRERs are *crap*. Ignore them and go on.

Your bean isn't gonna like the stress you're putting yourself under. So again, put the pee stick down, and walk away. Its not just for your own state of mind, but for your baby's sake too.:thumbup:


----------



## Katerz

4 days since provera and still no AF :( how long does it usually take for AF to turn up? Soooo tired of waiting.


----------



## Helena_

kat- it can take up to 2 weeks

I got a positive opk. Pretty excited b/c this could be my shot at a natural conception before the IUI. If not, then at least I'd get to start the IUI earlier. I've never gotten a positive opk unless on clomid, so I hope my body is actually gearing up to o. I have all the same symptoms of ovulation as I had when I ovulated from clomid. Wish me luck!


----------



## stevens2010

That's fab Helena_Lynn, FX for you!


----------



## gsdowner1

Katerz said:


> 4 days since provera and still no AF :( how long does it usually take for AF to turn up? Soooo tired of waiting.

it only took me 4 days to get mine... it just depends on the person...:wacko:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> 4 days since provera and still no AF :( how long does it usually take for AF to turn up? Soooo tired of waiting.

My doc said up to 10 days


----------



## gsdowner1

how are you feeling hopefulfor1st???? what kind of symptoms did you have before you got your bfp?


----------



## nlk

gflady - I meant with a *normal* bmi, not like, really low!! lol. so yes, youre completely right! sorry if it came across as a sort of 'the lower the better regardless'. obviously there going to be a cut off point!

i once waited 12 days for AF after taking provera, so i wouldnt worry too much after four days! i think it depends on the doctor as to when they expect you to bleed....but definitely wait it out a bit more.

helena im so excited for you!! really hoping you get a natural bfp! that would be so amazing!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

gsdowner1 said:


> how are you feeling hopefulfor1st???? what kind of symptoms did you have before you got your bfp?

I have had alot of one sided hip pain today and rang the after hours hospital service... They told me to get straight to e.r. To rule out ectopic.
But I just rang my gp on his moby n he totally put my mind at ease! And also said preg tests can get darker n lighter. And if I were having an ectopic then I would know about it and wouldn't be making calls! And also that it wouldn't be apparent for another week or so! 

I guess I didn't notice symptoms as I tested so early! But 2 days b4 bfp worst headache ever n slight fever. And last 3 days I've had a foul taste. It tastes like that stuff u paint your nails with to stop biting! Also today hubby noticed alot of bumps on my nipples. I didn't have the period like cramps everyone talks about. Just little pinching feelings. I tell hubby "poppys digging in!" and just tonight an insane ache in my right hip that near had me in tears.... Like I've had a chronic oblique workout!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Also, I don't know if u saw me saying 5dpo I thought I was oving again as I had the same feeling.. Low pressure feelings in the abdomen and my fertilfriend scope showed ferning(it goes by estrogen rise)... I told hub "double ov" race home! And dtd again. I'm now thinking it must have been implantation as my bfp came 6 days later!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey, so I found some interesting info on my little panic over getting a lighter hpt! 
1) 2 tests in the same box can be loaded with different amounts of dye, so show different lines! 
2) there is a thing called "the hook effect" where your hcg gets too strong and starts getting lighter! I saw it demoed on a thread here by testing in pee, and testing in watered down pee, and the watered down one was darker!! (might be onto something with me having twins nlk!) 
3) if you drink cola and potato chips and eat generally shit, your pee is more concentrated, so finding out your preggers and adapting a healthier lifestyle will lead to a more diluted result!

Just found it interesting!!!


----------



## Chiles

Congrats hopeful!!!!

Ladies I have not been on this post for months but congrats to all the :bfp: I recently had mines as well.


----------



## nlk

ahhh congrats chiles!! so happy for you!1

so that makes this group as 8 bfps now then? because im sure youve been in here before?!


----------



## lilyannabella

Helena_Lynn said:


> kat- it can take up to 2 weeks
> 
> I got a positive opk. Pretty excited b/c this could be my shot at a natural conception before the IUI. If not, then at least I'd get to start the IUI earlier. I've never gotten a positive opk unless on clomid, so I hope my body is actually gearing up to o. I have all the same symptoms of ovulation as I had when I ovulated from clomid. Wish me luck!

GL Hun! Get to the bding lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats chiles!!!!!


----------



## Helena_

Got my smiley!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Helena_Lynn said:


> Got my smiley!

Well get to it!!!!


----------



## Chiles

Thanks ladies!!!!! And yes I have been here before. Just not that often. Sorry bout that.


----------



## gsdowner1

hopefulfor1st said:


> gsdowner1 said:
> 
> 
> how are you feeling hopefulfor1st???? what kind of symptoms did you have before you got your bfp?
> 
> I have had alot of one sided hip pain today and rang the after hours hospital service... They told me to get straight to e.r. To rule out ectopic.
> But I just rang my gp on his moby n he totally put my mind at ease! And also said preg tests can get darker n lighter. And if I were having an ectopic then I would know about it and wouldn't be making calls! And also that it wouldn't be apparent for another week or so!
> 
> I guess I didn't notice symptoms as I tested so early! But 2 days b4 bfp worst headache ever n slight fever. And last 3 days I've had a foul taste. It tastes like that stuff u paint your nails with to stop biting! Also today hubby noticed alot of bumps on my nipples. I didn't have the period like cramps everyone talks about. Just little pinching feelings. I tell hubby "poppys digging in!" and just tonight an insane ache in my right hip that near had me in tears.... Like I've had a chronic oblique workout!Click to expand...

Thats good its not an ectopic that would be terrible! Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy. :) Ill keep everyone updated on my progression. :) Today is 2dpo :)


----------



## Matilda85

nlk said:


> yeah. when people refer to skinny pcos, its more that they dont seem to have the associated weight issues or insulin resistance. its generally more difficult to treat, because pcos can usually be improved by losing weight. however, if i lose any more weight i will be classified as underweight, so thats obviously not an option. so basically, the pcos is already relatively bad, without having the weight issues...ive been strongly recommended to already start to look at my diet, and make sure that i really try hard to keep my weight as it is, because at a higher weight it will only get worse!
> 
> matilda, what CD did you have the ovidrel on? im having trouble getting hold of some atm...all the pharmacies i ask either dont have it, or will only get it in in 2-3 weeks. so got to time everything else perfectly to make sure i can get it!!

Haven't been on here for a day or two and feel behind with all the posts.

Nlk I took ovidrel on CD 14, it was hard to get over here too - apparently only three pharmacies stock it which is a pain. I reckon that it would be fine from CD 12 onwards though, I would've had my scan at CD12 and then ovidrel but for it being a weekend. Fingers crossed you manage to be able to get it. Are you getting an IUS this round to check follicle growth? FYI when you do get it, take an ice bag with you as it has to be kept cold, FS didn't tell me this so I basically ended up injecting it as soon as I got out of the pharmacy to ensure it was cold. Probably not a great look stabbing myself with a needle in public but I was paranoid it would get too warm otherwise.


----------



## Matilda85

Congratulations Chiles!

Hopeful, that will be so exciting if it is twins! Do you know how many follies you produced at all? I hope everything goes well for you :)

Good luck to everyone currently ovulating and in the TWW. I am currently 5dpo. Get my blood test Wed to see how my progesterone has gone, I am hoping it's high! [-o&lt;


----------



## Katerz

Welllllls AF turned up today so i can finally crack on with Clomid tomorrow and chart properly woohoo!

I ACHE today as i did a 10 mile midnight walk for a childrens hospice yesterday AMAAAAZING atmosphere and lots of fun :)


----------



## nlk

Matilda85 said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> yeah. when people refer to skinny pcos, its more that they dont seem to have the associated weight issues or insulin resistance. its generally more difficult to treat, because pcos can usually be improved by losing weight. however, if i lose any more weight i will be classified as underweight, so thats obviously not an option. so basically, the pcos is already relatively bad, without having the weight issues...ive been strongly recommended to already start to look at my diet, and make sure that i really try hard to keep my weight as it is, because at a higher weight it will only get worse!
> 
> matilda, what CD did you have the ovidrel on? im having trouble getting hold of some atm...all the pharmacies i ask either dont have it, or will only get it in in 2-3 weeks. so got to time everything else perfectly to make sure i can get it!!
> 
> Haven't been on here for a day or two and feel behind with all the posts.
> 
> Nlk I took ovidrel on CD 14, it was hard to get over here too - apparently only three pharmacies stock it which is a pain. I reckon that it would be fine from CD 12 onwards though, I would've had my scan at CD12 and then ovidrel but for it being a weekend. Fingers crossed you manage to be able to get it. Are you getting an IUS this round to check follicle growth? FYI when you do get it, take an ice bag with you as it has to be kept cold, FS didn't tell me this so I basically ended up injecting it as soon as I got out of the pharmacy to ensure it was cold. Probably not a great look stabbing myself with a needle in public but I was paranoid it would get too warm otherwise.Click to expand...

im assuming by IUS youre meaning the internal ultra sound. I have had a scan every month, because they didnt believe that the clomid would work anyway; so will have my scan either CD12/13, depending on when they have appointments available.

i know it has to be kept in the fridge, but other than that theyre going to inject it for me? i literally have to take it with me, and then they scan, and if there are follicles there then theyll just inject me straight away. i think thats what you mean? but i was told keeping it in the fridge until my appointment would be fine.

also, where do they inject it? im not looking forward to this.


----------



## mumface26

Hi all! Sorry not posted for ages i have been busy.
Glad to read about yet another :bfp: woop woop well done chiles xxxx
Im out this month, af came today with vengence! Its been 33 days since the start of my last one and i think about 36 since i stopped bcp. So this is my first real period after my last withdrawl bleed and tbh it doesnt feel any different.
Like i said on prev threads im kinda glad she came. At least now i can try and track 'ovulation' naturally and see if a :bfp: would be possible for june .........
Just waiting for a letter to arrive to tell me when i can have a scan done to establish one and for all if i have pcos or just a few cysts.


----------



## Matilda85

nlk said:


> Matilda85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> yeah. when people refer to skinny pcos, its more that they dont seem to have the associated weight issues or insulin resistance. its generally more difficult to treat, because pcos can usually be improved by losing weight. however, if i lose any more weight i will be classified as underweight, so thats obviously not an option. so basically, the pcos is already relatively bad, without having the weight issues...ive been strongly recommended to already start to look at my diet, and make sure that i really try hard to keep my weight as it is, because at a higher weight it will only get worse!
> 
> matilda, what CD did you have the ovidrel on? im having trouble getting hold of some atm...all the pharmacies i ask either dont have it, or will only get it in in 2-3 weeks. so got to time everything else perfectly to make sure i can get it!!
> 
> Haven't been on here for a day or two and feel behind with all the posts.
> 
> Nlk I took ovidrel on CD 14, it was hard to get over here too - apparently only three pharmacies stock it which is a pain. I reckon that it would be fine from CD 12 onwards though, I would've had my scan at CD12 and then ovidrel but for it being a weekend. Fingers crossed you manage to be able to get it. Are you getting an IUS this round to check follicle growth? FYI when you do get it, take an ice bag with you as it has to be kept cold, FS didn't tell me this so I basically ended up injecting it as soon as I got out of the pharmacy to ensure it was cold. Probably not a great look stabbing myself with a needle in public but I was paranoid it would get too warm otherwise.Click to expand...
> 
> im assuming by IUS youre meaning the internal ultra sound. I have had a scan every month, because they didnt believe that the clomid would work anyway; so will have my scan either CD12/13, depending on when they have appointments available.
> 
> i know it has to be kept in the fridge, but other than that theyre going to inject it for me? i literally have to take it with me, and then they scan, and if there are follicles there then theyll just inject me straight away. i think thats what you mean? but i was told keeping it in the fridge until my appointment would be fine.
> 
> also, where do they inject it? im not looking forward to this.Click to expand...

Yep, because the internal ultrasound should indicate the size of the follicle and then once it's big enough they'll inject you. For mine, I had the scan and the follicle was the right size so my FS just gave me the script and I had to inject myself that day. It's just done in the stomach and actually didn't really hurt at all. Less bad than a blood test so you'll be right :)


----------



## ghinspire22

Hey everyone!

I just got home from my weekend in NYC. I am EXHAUSTED but I had a great time. I got to have some fabulous food, drink some wine, and spend time with some good friends and the husband. 

My period symptoms have been none existent and I am hoping they stay that way and instead I get a surprise BFP. I had a HUGE migraine yesterday and then I got car sick and I haven't been car sick in forever. I almost threw up in the cab but ended up having to go to a diner and throw up there in their bathroom.

My body is being crazy. 

Tomorrow I am going to test. I'm trying to keep positive but I'm afraid the moment I test is the moment my AF comes.

We shall see. I hope that everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Matilda85

ghinspire that sounds very positive, good luck! :dust:


----------



## Helena_

Cntre- I live right next to nyc!


----------



## dalewonju

hopefulfor1st said:


> im just amazed this is the first time ive ovulated since i was about 16 (before i went on pill)


That's inspiring. I'm the same way, and it goes to show that anything is possible!


----------



## Helena_

I'm so amazed at my body being able to ovulate. It's seriously the first natural ovulation I've ever had. I question whether or not I was even ovulating when I was younger. I really don't think so, since I've always had very long cycles. I probably already said this all, but I'm just so surprised. I feel so much more confidence in getting pregnant now :)


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I just got home from my weekend in NYC. I am EXHAUSTED but I had a great time. I got to have some fabulous food, drink some wine, and spend time with some good friends and the husband.
> 
> My period symptoms have been none existent and I am hoping they stay that way and instead I get a surprise BFP. I had a HUGE migraine yesterday and then I got car sick and I haven't been car sick in forever. I almost threw up in the cab but ended up having to go to a diner and throw up there in their bathroom.
> 
> My body is being crazy.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to test. I'm trying to keep positive but I'm afraid the moment I test is the moment my AF comes.
> 
> We shall see. I hope that everyone had a great weekend.

 Sounds promising FX for :bfp: 

I have been keeping a diary for this last cycle and was reading back over it, on CD 15 TO CD22 i reported sore nipples, nausea, dizziness and more CM than usual, I thought it was :BFP: but I like to think it was ovulation as AF got me as I woke yesterday.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I just got home from my weekend in NYC. I am EXHAUSTED but I had a great time. I got to have some fabulous food, drink some wine, and spend time with some good friends and the husband.
> My period symptoms have been none existent and I am hoping they stay that way and instead I get a surprise BFP. I had a HUGE migraine yesterday and then I got car sick and I haven't been car sick in forever. I almost threw up in the cab but ended up having to go to a diner and throw up there in their bathroom.
> My body is being crazy.
> Tomorrow I am going to test. I'm trying to keep positive but I'm afraid the moment I test is the moment my AF comes.
> 
> We shall see. I hope that everyone had a great weekend.

Omg! I had migraine for 2 days b4 my bfp!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> I just got home from my weekend in NYC. I am EXHAUSTED but I had a great time. I got to have some fabulous food, drink some wine, and spend time with some good friends and the husband.
> My period symptoms have been none existent and I am hoping they stay that way and instead I get a surprise BFP. I had a HUGE migraine yesterday and then I got car sick and I haven't been car sick in forever. I almost threw up in the cab but ended up having to go to a diner and throw up there in their bathroom.
> My body is being crazy.
> Tomorrow I am going to test. I'm trying to keep positive but I'm afraid the moment I test is the moment my AF comes.
> 
> We shall see. I hope that everyone had a great weekend.
> 
> Omg! I had migraine for 2 days b4 my bfp!Click to expand...

I had a cracking headache during CD15 to CD22 must be down to ovulation?
Right now I am pretending I dont have PCOS at all, its making me feel good already despite AF visiting me.
I feel confident for my next cycle. As soon as AF leaves we plan to :sex: every other day. I wont use OPK as I believe they add to stress levels. Just have sex as frequent as possible in hope to catch the egg. 

xxx


----------



## mumface26

by the way, do we count the first day of your period cycle day one? i am and i hope im correct in doing so .......


----------



## hopefulfor1st

That's correct mumface

I'm si relieved I have passed my expected af date! 
I was checking my undies all day (even wore white) and cursing myself for testing so early!!


----------



## mumface26

I now know and remember how painful my periods used to be. Whilst on BCP i hardly felt any cramps and the flow was lighter. Now im off BCP it hurts and Im having to call in at the store for some heavier flow towels. Hope its over soon ......
So im proof its true that BCP does make fore lighter and less painful periods.


----------



## ghinspire22

Tested just now.

BFN...

I felt like crying.

Oh well...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> Tested just now.
> 
> BFN...
> 
> I felt like crying.
> 
> Oh well...

Your not out til af shows!!
And cheer up hun,
Only one more cycle til your fs app. 
I was pregnant a month after my app!


----------



## StayHopeful

ghinspire22 said:


> Tested just now.
> 
> BFN...
> 
> I felt like crying.
> 
> Oh well...

So sorry, hun. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StayHopeful said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Tested just now.
> 
> BFN...
> 
> I felt like crying.
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> So sorry, hun. :hugs:Click to expand...

You've been quiet stay hopeful! 
What are u upto?


----------



## gflady

Just wondering if anyone follows a particular diet to help with their PCOS? Even though I have lean PCOS my weight is creeping up which I don't want since it makes TTC harder. Are any of you guys following the low GI or low carb diets? Or just eating normally? 

Thanks lovely ladies


----------



## ghinspire22

Thanks everyone.

I don't know what to think but now I just have to get up and start the day.

I am going on a play date with one of my favorite boys from a daycare I used to work with and I get to talk to his mother I love so much.


----------



## gflady

*hugs* ghinspire. Sorry about your BFN. xoxox


----------



## MayJan

Can I ask a question, ladies? Does having polycystic ovaries mean having PCOS??


----------



## gflady

MayJan, you can have polycystic ovaries without having PCOS. You have the syndrome when you have other symptoms too. I know lots of people who just have polycystic ovaries and not PCOS. xoxox


----------



## ghinspire22

gflady said:


> Just wondering if anyone follows a particular diet to help with their PCOS? Even though I have lean PCOS my weight is creeping up which I don't want since it makes TTC harder. Are any of you guys following the low GI or low carb diets? Or just eating normally?
> 
> Thanks lovely ladies

There is a book I read by Walter Futterweit that helped me get a handle of PCOS and in the book they mention some diet things. Fruits, veggies, and nuts are a big one. But my thing is eat more of those good things but have a normal diet.


----------



## ghinspire22

I am eating less carbs though but is because of the pouch around my midsection and I think I is some IRS.


----------



## gflady

Thanks ghinspire, I'll check it out. Since I've been eating more carbs my weight has shot up! I wonder if I have IR. Plus, I have the worst sugar cravings! All my diet could easily just contain sweet foods. Ugh. x


----------



## ghinspire22

gflady said:


> Thanks ghinspire, I'll check it out. Since I've been eating more carbs my weight has shot up! I wonder if I have IR. Plus, I have the worst sugar cravings! All my diet could easily just contain sweet foods. Ugh. x

Sugar is definitely something to stay away from with PCOS and there is a chance you have some IRS. 

I am a salt person and it is definitely not good either. It is important to have a good balanced diet with PCOS.

I gain weight quickly too. So now I am running and trying to fight back.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was the worst eater! Through work I'd have 2x 600ml diet coke bottles and a block of choccy. McDonald's or similar for lunch. 
Then more fizzy drink at home.

In the 5 days I've knowingly been pregnant I've not wanted for any of this. I cut out the coke cold turkey and today I had a freddo, first choccy in nearly a week! 

I think my little poppy is suppressing pcos cravings


----------



## gflady

Yeah, I defo need to quit the sugar. Gosh, I'm going to be so moody for a couple of days or so whilst I get used to it!

The thought of doing an extreme diet puts me off but I think I'm just going to have to make small gradual changes; with kicking the sugar and bread being the first things. Ugh, I love them both so much!


----------



## gflady

hopefulfor1st said:


> I was the worst eater! Through work I'd have 2x 600ml diet coke bottles and a block of choccy. McDonald's or similar for lunch.
> Then more fizzy drink at home.
> 
> In the 5 days I've knowingly been pregnant I've not wanted for any of this. I cut out the coke cold turkey and today I had a freddo, first choccy in nearly a week!
> 
> I think my little poppy is suppressing pcos cravings

When my friend became pregnant her food cravings changed and she totally went off sugar and chocolate.

I think a BFP would help me cut out sugar too :winkwink:

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## ghinspire22

Don't do anything extreme. All you do is be more mindful. That is the first step in getting healthy. This weekend in NYC I ate badly but it just means this week I get back on the wagon and start eating and working out on schedule. 

Although right now the Metformin should be helping me ovulate and curving my appetite. It doesn't help me ovulate it would seem but the diet thing it does help with.


----------



## gflady

You're right, and sensible. I'm usually quite mindful but over the last few months I've been horrendous with my diet and exercise! Really bad. Day one of mindful eating starts tomorrow!


----------



## ghinspire22

gflady said:


> You're right, and sensible. I'm usually quite mindful but over the last few months I've been horrendous with my diet and exercise! Really bad. Day one of mindful eating starts tomorrow!

You can do it! 

You can't change everything overnight. I tried that so many times. And believe me I have days where my moods are horrible and I feel frustrated and depressed. I look at myself in the mirror and say, "How is blob girl ever going to get pregnant?"

I feel hopeless but working out has really been helping me. I feel like I am at least doing something you know? I'm not giving up and letting PCOS control me.

Today I'm definitely having a low day. I got that BFN and I want to just throw in the towel. July will be 1 year of trying and nothing to show for it. But I'm trying to tell myself with my diet and exercise changes that I should be getting better soon. Not to mention I'm going to try to go in to see a GYNO in July. 

I don't know what the future holds but doing something is better than nothing. And you never know maybe it will be exactly what you need to get that BFP.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> Tested just now.
> 
> BFN...
> 
> I felt like crying.
> 
> Oh well...



:hugs:

but like hopeful said your not out til af shows.
Im out for this cycle.
FX for us and everyone on their next one! 

:dust: 
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mumface26

MayJan said:


> Can I ask a question, ladies? Does having polycystic ovaries mean having PCOS??

Thats a question i need answering to as my medical file states enlarged ovaries with cysts. For 6 years i have been believing i had pcos but im waiting for another scan to see once and for all whats going on.
when they gave me results of my scan 6 yr ago doc just said cysts. Gave me no info no nothing leading me to research and kind of self diagnose myself.

Xxxxxx


----------



## gflady

Oops. See later message :)


----------



## ghinspire22

I guess that's true. I'm not out until AF sings. I'm making a healthy grocery list for myself and hubby. We both want to get back to healthy eating since we got back from our weekend trip. I think there will be a lot of salad involved.

Although frozen yogurt sounds so good right now.


----------



## gflady

ghinspire22 said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> You're right, and sensible. I'm usually quite mindful but over the last few months I've been horrendous with my diet and exercise! Really bad. Day one of mindful eating starts tomorrow!
> 
> You can do it!
> 
> You can't change everything overnight. I tried that so many times. And believe me I have days where my moods are horrible and I feel frustrated and depressed. I look at myself in the mirror and say, "How is blob girl ever going to get pregnant?"
> 
> I feel hopeless but working out has really been helping me. I feel like I am at least doing something you know? I'm not giving up and letting PCOS control me.
> 
> Today I'm definitely having a low day. I got that BFN and I want to just throw in the towel. July will be 1 year of trying and nothing to show for it. But I'm trying to tell myself with my diet and exercise changes that I should be getting better soon. Not to mention I'm going to try to go in to see a GYNO in July.
> 
> I don't know what the future holds but doing something is better than nothing. And you never know maybe it will be exactly what you need to get that BFP.Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouragement and inspiration. 

We can do it! I feel disgusting and hopeless right now too but you've really helped me feel a bit better. 

Hope you feel better soon xoxox


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I guess that's true. I'm not out until AF sings. I'm making a healthy grocery list for myself and hubby. We both want to get back to healthy eating since we got back from our weekend trip. I think there will be a lot of salad involved.
> 
> Although frozen yogurt sounds so good right now.

You will also find you save money buying healthy. I try and make alot of our meals from scratch rather than use pre packed frozen and I am not kidding we have gone from spending £55 per week down to around £45 per week instead, that £40 a month saving will be going towards our baby saving fund to buy things we will need.
When we first met we ate out so much, then when we moved in together we were eating so many take aways and pre packed meals we piled on alot of weight. He lost 3stone (42lbs) on slim fast last summer. Slim fast made my stomach churn bad so I ate healthy and lost 20lbs slowly but surely.
Also if we eat too many rubbish carbs we feel lazy and sluggish and in no mood for sex whereas by cutting out the rubbish carbs we are more energetic.

BUT .... frozen yogurt sounds so good anytime of day :happydance: or ice cream as we call it in UK lol!

HOWEVER...... I have just got home from work as I finish late at night and had three cups of tea .... not bad.... BUT i just demolished a packet of chocolate biscuits :wacko: feel like :sick: now, I was hungry, should have had soup instead.....oh well! AF is here so Im craving sugar sugar sugar!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

muface26, it's true too many carbs make me all bleh too. Right now I'm making some healthy burgers and a fresh salad. Although we did open a bottle of wine. A little wine never hurt. :)


----------



## StayHopeful

hopefulfor1st said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Tested just now.
> 
> BFN...
> 
> I felt like crying.
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> So sorry, hun. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You've been quiet stay hopeful!
> What are u upto?Click to expand...

Right now I'm just waiting to o. My last Clomid cycle was a bust (AF came the day before Mother's Day, that was rough). Since I was overstimulated last round and had 2 follicles burst but a thin lining, the doctor dropped me down to 25mg of Clomid. I finished my last pill yesterday and I go in for a scan on Friday. Because its a lower dose, I'm really scared it won't be enough and I won't o. I have been sooooo moody this round of Clomid, I've been horrible to DH and I feel really bad about it. We've been trying for 6 months now, it's been 5 months since my mc and things are just starting to get me down, I guess. More bfps everywhere I look. And I'm dealing with the weight issue too which is frustrating, I've gained about 5lbs going off BC even though I do eat right and excercise (for the most part). Just trying to stay positive and we'll see what happens on Friday.


----------



## ghinspire22

StayHopeful said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Tested just now.
> 
> BFN...
> 
> I felt like crying.
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> So sorry, hun. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You've been quiet stay hopeful!
> What are u upto?Click to expand...
> 
> Right now I'm just waiting to o.  My last Clomid cycle was a bust (AF came the day before Mother's Day, that was rough). Since I was overstimulated last round and had 2 follicles burst but a thin lining, the doctor dropped me down to 25mg of Clomid. I finished my last pill yesterday and I go in for a scan on Friday. Because its a lower dose, I'm really scared it won't be enough and I won't o. I have been sooooo moody this round of Clomid, I've been horrible to DH and I feel really bad about it. We've been trying for 6 months now, it's been 5 months since my mc and things are just starting to get me down, I guess. More bfps everywhere I look. And I'm dealing with the weight issue too which is frustrating, I've gained about 5lbs going off BC even though I do eat right and excercise (for the most part). Just trying to stay positive and we'll see what happens on Friday.Click to expand...

I will be hoping for you so much. It can be a hard journey but I hope your BFP comes soon.


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, ghinspire! I'm trying to stay positive... I guess I'm just not doing a very good job today.


----------



## laurabe

Hi I will join this thread.

I am 32 was first diagnosed with PCOS 6 years ago but was on BCP since so it wasnt reall an issue. Came off the Pill in November 2011 and went to Dr to ask how PCOS would affect TTC. They ran tests and my bloods were all normal so they said they didnt think I had PCOS after all. I was sent for a scan of my ovaries and confirmed I have cysts on my ovaries and they are now saying i DO have PCOS. 

My cycles were fine (see sig) until this month where I am now on CD35 and dont even know If I have ovulated. I use CBFM and got no Peak, although I did get 4 days Positive OPK's from CD27 I am still unsure if I actually O'd as I have read on here that ladies with PCOS get false positives on OPK's and also I had no O pain or EWCM or anything. :wacko: so just playing the waiting game now (had 2 BFNs) Just wish AF would get here. 

My situation with the doctor is that I have to try for another 6 months before they will give me any treatment.


----------



## ghinspire22

StayHopeful said:


> Thanks, ghinspire! I'm trying to stay positive... I guess I'm just not doing a very good job today.

Trust me I know what that is like because I too struggle with staying positive. The main thing is that we all have each other. That is what that board is for.


----------



## ghinspire22

laurabe said:


> Hi I will join this thread.
> 
> I am 32 was first diagnosed with PCOS 6 years ago but was on BCP since so it wasnt reall an issue. Came off the Pill in November 2011 and went to Dr to ask how PCOS would affect TTC. They ran tests and my bloods were all normal so they said they didnt think I had PCOS after all. I was sent for a scan of my ovaries and confirmed I have cysts on my ovaries and they are now saying i DO have PCOS.
> 
> My cycles were fine (see sig) until this month where I am now on CD35 and dont even know If I have ovulated. I use CBFM and got no Peak, although I did get 4 days Positive OPK's from CD27 I am still unsure if I actually O'd as I have read on here that ladies with PCOS get false positives on OPK's and also I had no O pain or EWCM or anything. :wacko: so just playing the waiting game now (had 2 BFNs) Just wish AF would get here.
> 
> My situation with the doctor is that I have to try for another 6 months before they will give me any treatment.

Welcome! We are all here to help with your journey.


----------



## RainAngel

Ok, I'm not sure if i asked this here on this thread or not, so just in case... I'll ask again! :)

How do you get diagnosed with PCOS? I'm really starting to think my doctor is a head case and need herself a shrink. 

Background:
I went to the dr 6.5 years ago, just before i got married, because i wanted to start trying right away, but hadnt had AF in ages. I was put on bc at 14 for heavy, irregular periods. after about 3 months of that, i stopped taking it for some reason. Since then, I've not had periods, or only 1-3 a year. Doc said that was fine, nothing was wrong. 

oct 2011 i go to a different doc as in november it would have been 6 years ttc. No exam or anything, and BAM! diagnosed with PCOS, started on metformin due to not having AF in so long. they upped it on 11/7 as no AF had come, and had my female exam. 11/15 i had AF, and have had one every month since. on 1/20 i went for an US and an IUS. My ovaries were clear, no cysts. I had blood work done as well. Only prolactin and thyroid. 

Isnt there more testing involved in being diagnosed with PCOS? After almost 7 years, shouldn't she have done more testing? a FS gave me a consultation and said the dr should have given me the basic work up, and started me on Clomid already. The dr hasn't even referred me to a FS yet, and that's the only way to get into one here.


----------



## lilyannabella

RainAngel said:


> Ok, I'm not sure if i asked this here on this thread or not, so just in case... I'll ask again! :)
> 
> How do you get diagnosed with PCOS? I'm really starting to think my doctor is a head case and need herself a shrink.
> 
> Background:
> I went to the dr 6.5 years ago, just before i got married, because i wanted to start trying right away, but hadnt had AF in ages. I was put on bc at 14 for heavy, irregular periods. after about 3 months of that, i stopped taking it for some reason. Since then, I've not had periods, or only 1-3 a year. Doc said that was fine, nothing was wrong.
> 
> oct 2011 i go to a different doc as in november it would have been 6 years ttc. No exam or anything, and BAM! diagnosed with PCOS, started on metformin due to not having AF in so long. they upped it on 11/7 as no AF had come, and had my female exam. 11/15 i had AF, and have had one every month since. on 1/20 i went for an US and an IUS. My ovaries were clear, no cysts. I had blood work done as well. Only prolactin and thyroid.
> 
> Isnt there more testing involved in being diagnosed with PCOS? After almost 7 years, shouldn't she have done more testing? a FS gave me a consultation and said the dr should have given me the basic work up, and started me on Clomid already. The dr hasn't even referred me to a FS yet, and that's the only way to get into one here.

Well they checked your ovaries and no cysts that's a major characteristic of pcos..you maybe could go back in to test your hormone levels. My doctor gave me a scan and because I don't see AF on my own and he did blood work up and saw I had a hormone imbalance.

I agree I say get a total blood work up checking your hormone levels.


----------



## lilyannabella

Hey guys just checking in. So fertilaid was a no go didn't get results I wanted. Still no AF since nov 2011. Got placed immediately on provera for 5 days and I should start taking clomid on days 2-6 of my cycle...bottom line...PCOS SUCKSSSSSS!!!:growlmad:


----------



## StayHopeful

RainAngel said:


> Ok, I'm not sure if i asked this here on this thread or not, so just in case... I'll ask again! :)
> 
> How do you get diagnosed with PCOS? I'm really starting to think my doctor is a head case and need herself a shrink.
> 
> Background:
> I went to the dr 6.5 years ago, just before i got married, because i wanted to start trying right away, but hadnt had AF in ages. I was put on bc at 14 for heavy, irregular periods. after about 3 months of that, i stopped taking it for some reason. Since then, I've not had periods, or only 1-3 a year. Doc said that was fine, nothing was wrong.
> 
> oct 2011 i go to a different doc as in november it would have been 6 years ttc. No exam or anything, and BAM! diagnosed with PCOS, started on metformin due to not having AF in so long. they upped it on 11/7 as no AF had come, and had my female exam. 11/15 i had AF, and have had one every month since. on 1/20 i went for an US and an IUS. My ovaries were clear, no cysts. I had blood work done as well. Only prolactin and thyroid.
> 
> Isnt there more testing involved in being diagnosed with PCOS? After almost 7 years, shouldn't she have done more testing? a FS gave me a consultation and said the dr should have given me the basic work up, and started me on Clomid already. The dr hasn't even referred me to a FS yet, and that's the only way to get into one here.

I'm fairly new to PCOS so I don't have a lot of answers for you. I was diagnosed because my ultrasound showed cysts and my bloodwork confirmed high testosterone.


----------



## mumface26

StayHopeful said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm not sure if i asked this here on this thread or not, so just in case... I'll ask again! :)
> 
> How do you get diagnosed with PCOS? I'm really starting to think my doctor is a head case and need herself a shrink.
> 
> Background:
> I went to the dr 6.5 years ago, just before i got married, because i wanted to start trying right away, but hadnt had AF in ages. I was put on bc at 14 for heavy, irregular periods. after about 3 months of that, i stopped taking it for some reason. Since then, I've not had periods, or only 1-3 a year. Doc said that was fine, nothing was wrong.
> 
> oct 2011 i go to a different doc as in november it would have been 6 years ttc. No exam or anything, and BAM! diagnosed with PCOS, started on metformin due to not having AF in so long. they upped it on 11/7 as no AF had come, and had my female exam. 11/15 i had AF, and have had one every month since. on 1/20 i went for an US and an IUS. My ovaries were clear, no cysts. I had blood work done as well. Only prolactin and thyroid.
> 
> Isnt there more testing involved in being diagnosed with PCOS? After almost 7 years, shouldn't she have done more testing? a FS gave me a consultation and said the dr should have given me the basic work up, and started me on Clomid already. The dr hasn't even referred me to a FS yet, and that's the only way to get into one here.
> 
> I'm fairly new to PCOS so I don't have a lot of answers for you. I was diagnosed because my ultrasound showed cysts and my bloodwork confirmed high testosterone.Click to expand...

U need to keep on at doctors they can be stubborn and a bit heal thy self at times. I went back for hormone test and it came back normal. Now im waiting for a scan to see if i have pcos or just cysts as i dint display pcos symptoms.

Xxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

Good luck with all the testing everyone.

Today is a good day physically for me. I went for a 1.75 mile run. It was great to lace up those running shoes and prove to myself that I can do it. 

Mentally I am frazzled. My AF hasn't shown so I am trying to keep up the good vibes. I keep telling myself that there is a possibility that there could be a little baby in there making a home. I'm just nervous and afraid that it's going to be another let down.


----------



## Skyybow

ghinspire22 said:


> Good luck with all the testing everyone.
> 
> Today is a good day physically for me. I went for a 1.75 mile run. It was great to lace up those running shoes and prove to myself that I can do it.
> 
> Mentally I am frazzled. My AF hasn't shown so I am trying to keep up the good vibes. I keep telling myself that there is a possibility that there could be a little baby in there making a home. I'm just nervous and afraid that it's going to be another let down.

Way to go girl!! I wish I had your motivation! I need to get my butt out there and start running again! FX'd you get your BFP! When are you testing?


----------



## Skyybow

FS upped my daily met dose from 1700 to 2125. Wondering what dose all you ladies that tale met and get AF w|out provera take?


----------



## ghinspire22

Skyybow said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with all the testing everyone.
> 
> Today is a good day physically for me. I went for a 1.75 mile run. It was great to lace up those running shoes and prove to myself that I can do it.
> 
> Mentally I am frazzled. My AF hasn't shown so I am trying to keep up the good vibes. I keep telling myself that there is a possibility that there could be a little baby in there making a home. I'm just nervous and afraid that it's going to be another let down.
> 
> Way to go girl!! I wish I had your motivation! I need to get my butt out there and start running again! FX'd you get your BFP! When are you testing?Click to expand...

I tested on Monday and got a BFN but there is a chance that maybe I ovulated later than expected. So that means as long as my AF doesn't come that I'll just wait a week and test next Monday. 

I keep patting my belly and saying.."Little baby are you in there?"

I'm hoping it helps.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I keep telling my belly "please stick tight" lol
I got my bfp 7 days ago so pretty sure my risk of chemical has passed. Not just to hope little poppy is healthy. 
I was really scared but then I read from 4-6 weeks your risk of m/c is only 10% and at 6 weeks it goes down to 5
Those odds are better than I expected!!


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> I keep telling my belly "please stick tight" lol
> I got my bfp 7 days ago so pretty sure my risk of chemical has passed. Not just to hope little poppy is healthy.
> I was really scared but then I read from 4-6 weeks your risk of m/c is only 10% and at 6 weeks it goes down to 5
> Those odds are better than I expected!!

It will stick. I know it will. You are have your baby. :)

I'm just so unsure right now. I want to believe that there is a chance that my AF won't come but I'm not sure. Anything is possible...but I don't know if it's possible for me.


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> I keep telling my belly "please stick tight" lol
> I got my bfp 7 days ago so pretty sure my risk of chemical has passed. Not just to hope little poppy is healthy.
> I was really scared but then I read from 4-6 weeks your risk of m/c is only 10% and at 6 weeks it goes down to 5
> Those odds are better than I expected!!

If you have a girl you could call her poppy lol! That name might end up sticking.
Your little poppy
Xxxx


----------



## laurabe

CD36. Hate waiting :( Just want this cycle over with 

why couldnt it just be normal!? :(

Sorry,. feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## MsPeachyP

Hey ladies, I'm 26 and TTC #1 me and my fiance'havebeentrying for1yr with. No results,I wasdiagnosed with PCOS officially in May 2012. I have been doing tons of blood work since January with normal blood work and cycles pretty normal just 1-3 days off. After u/s scan showed follicleson bothovariesand anotherbatch of normal blood work,with theexception thatno ovulation was detected finally it was confrimed. At this point I don't catch myselfsobbing uncontrollablyatthePampers commercials but that was me in January-April!!! I did a lot of research on PCOS so I had plenty of questions for my Dr. every visit. Currently I am taking 500mg of metformin and completed the first round of Clomid 50mg . I am to do more blood work next week to ensure that I ovulated with the help of the Clomid. If anyone needs a buddy or want more info please let me


----------



## Chiles

Welcome MissPeachyP. And Goodluck TTC. Glad to hear u with such a positive attitude coming in. I did a lot research on it when I first found out, and I researched every drug and etc. It eased my mind a lot. Now that I am pregnant I still take metformin and my RE say that I may stay on it...for a while. Well ladies tomorrow is my 1st u/s and we will find out if we have a singleton or multiples. Look out for my signature to change. Lol GN


----------



## gflady

Chiles said:


> Welcome MissPeachyP. And Goodluck TTC. Glad to hear u with such a positive attitude coming in. I did a lot research on it when I first found out, and I researched every drug and etc. It eased my mind a lot. Now that I am pregnant I still take metformin and my RE say that I may stay on it...for a while. Well ladies tomorrow is my 1st u/s and we will find out if we have a singleton or multiples. Look out for my signature to change. Lol GN

Ooo, exciting Chile! Looking fwd to seeing what your new signature is :)


----------



## Matilda85

Chiles that is so exciting! GL for the US, I bet you must be so excited. Can't wait to find out if a single or twins :)

Welcome to the new PCOSers :)

AFM I'm (impatiently) in the TWW - 8dpo today. 7dpo bloods confirmed I def ovulated (my number was 59.7) so just playing the waiting game. Tested and Ovidrel has left my system now, so am crossing my fingers so hard that when I test next week it is a BFP! I am due for :witch: around my birthday so really hope she stays away!


----------



## stevens2010

I definitely had crampy feelings on my left side yesterday so hoping that it was ov pains... We BDed just in case. :)

Will see what today's ov test shows.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Matilda, where do u live?


----------



## mumface26

stevens2010 said:


> I definitely had crampy feelings on my left side yesterday so hoping that it was ov pains... We BDed just in case. :)
> 
> Will see what today's ov test shows.

I had crampy feelings too, also my nipples felt bruised. I thought i was on my way to a :bfp: but af came not long after so i reckon it was ovulation pain.
Good luck!! 
Xxx


----------



## angel11

Hi Ladies. Just wanted to hop over here and give you some positive news. I was also diagnosed with PCOS and on top of that, just went through 9 rounds of terrible chemotherapy so my odds of conceiving were pretty low. My cycles were kind of regular, but pretty long and I was told that my ovulation isn't strong at all. We tried for 8 months (trying as in tried everything from preseed, Agnus cactus, soy etc). In December 2011 I was told that I didn't ovulate and I would start with Femara in January 2012. I got my BFP naturally the day after Christmas. 

So never loose faith and hope. I believe there is a BFP lined up for each of you. Contrary to everything that the doctors said, I still got pregnant naturally and I am praying the same happens for each of you!!

Hang in there, I know it's tough but it is so worth it!!


----------



## stevens2010

mumface26 said:


> stevens2010 said:
> 
> 
> I definitely had crampy feelings on my left side yesterday so hoping that it was ov pains... We BDed just in case. :)
> 
> Will see what today's ov test shows.
> 
> I had crampy feelings too, also my nipples felt bruised. I thought i was on my way to a :bfp: but af came not long after so i reckon it was ovulation pain.
> Good luck!!
> XxxClick to expand...

Thanks, I've only noticed the crampy feeling but I've also suddenly come on with a sore throat and stuffy nose. No idea whether it's related, probably clutching at straws there!


----------



## Matilda85

hopefulfor1st said:


> Matilda, where do u live?

I'm in SA. It is freezing here atm!


----------



## ghinspire22

Morning everyone. I am headed for a head, neck, and shoulders massage today. 

Happily my AF hasn't showed yet and I am hoping that means something good. My only worry is that it is just my cycle being crazy yet again. I had a cycle that lasted 65 days. So hopefully this cycle is one that is me carrying a little baby I my own.

Deep breath.


----------



## stevens2010

ghinspire22 said:


> Morning everyone. I am headed for a head, neck, and shoulders massage today.
> 
> Happily my AF hasn't showed yet and I am hoping that means something good. My only worry is that it is just my cycle being crazy yet again. I had a cycle that lasted 65 days. So hopefully this cycle is one that is me carrying a little baby I my own.
> 
> Deep breath.

I have my FX for you. :)

My ovulation test today was lighter which was unexpected after the crampy feelings I had yesterday. 

Still in limbo I guess! :dohh:


----------



## Helena_

My temps keep rising! Woo


----------



## nlk

IM EXCITED.

helena lynn, hoping this is it for you!! cant wait for you to test!!!

ghinspire, really hoping its not just a crazy cycle!!! :dust:


----------



## mumface26

stevens2010 said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevens2010 said:
> 
> 
> I definitely had crampy feelings on my left side yesterday so hoping that it was ov pains... We BDed just in case. :)
> 
> Will see what today's ov test shows.
> 
> I had crampy feelings too, also my nipples felt bruised. I thought i was on my way to a :bfp: but af came not long after so i reckon it was ovulation pain.
> Good luck!!
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I've only noticed the crampy feeling but I've also suddenly come on with a sore throat and stuffy nose. No idea whether it's related, probably clutching at straws there!Click to expand...

I read somewhere a stuffy nose could be a symptom of :bfp:
I cant wait for af to go. It lightening up now so we can :sex: soon. Im feeling confident for this new cycle! 

Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> Morning everyone. I am headed for a head, neck, and shoulders massage today.
> 
> Happily my AF hasn't showed yet and I am hoping that means something good. My only worry is that it is just my cycle being crazy yet again. I had a cycle that lasted 65 days. So hopefully this cycle is one that is me carrying a little baby I my own.
> 
> Deep breath.

Fx for :bfp: darling!! 
Xxxx


----------



## Helena_

Does anyone ever calculate how long they've been trying? Today I'm 2 years 4 months 3 weeks 1 day. It's a bit longer, but that's when we both remember not using protection. It's probably closer to 2 years 6 months


----------



## mumface26

angel11 said:


> Hi Ladies. Just wanted to hop over here and give you some positive news. I was also diagnosed with PCOS and on top of that, just went through 9 rounds of terrible chemotherapy so my odds of conceiving were pretty low. My cycles were kind of regular, but pretty long and I was told that my ovulation isn't strong at all. We tried for 8 months (trying as in tried everything from preseed, Agnus cactus, soy etc). In December 2011 I was told that I didn't ovulate and I would start with Femara in January 2012. I got my BFP naturally the day after Christmas.
> 
> So never loose faith and hope. I believe there is a BFP lined up for each of you. Contrary to everything that the doctors said, I still got pregnant naturally and I am praying the same happens for each of you!!
> 
> Hang in there, I know it's tough but it is so worth it!!

Thats inspiring thankyou for sharing with us! 
i wish u a happy and healthy prenancy and all the best!! 
Xxxxxx


----------



## nlk

Helena_Lynn said:


> Does anyone ever calculate how long they've been trying? Today I'm 2 years 4 months 3 weeks 1 day. It's a bit longer, but that's when we both remember not using protection. It's probably closer to 2 years 6 months

my ticker tells me how long we've been trying for :thumbup: i used from the time we stopped using protection, as well.



having serious issues finding this stupid drug, guys!!! ive called up 8 pharmacies so far, most of which have never even heard of it, let alone stock it! grrrr!! i really dont want to have to wait the three weeks that the hospital said it will take them to get hold of it!! :(


----------



## Helena_

what drug is it?


----------



## ghinspire22

I'm spotting...

So now I'm wondering if this is the calm before the storm. 

My period will probably be coming...

*sighs*


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I'm spotting...
> 
> So now I'm wondering if this is the calm before the storm.
> 
> My period will probably be coming...
> 
> *sighs*

Might be implantation spotting ? :shrug:
If not at least af is here and u can move on to next cycle, 
Xxxxx


----------



## stevens2010

Ooh really Mumface26? Hmm. Trying not to get caught up in symptom spotting cos it's way too early, I stopped myself using a cheap pregnancy test earlier as well.. :dohh: I'm only CD16 lol! :rolleyes:


----------



## mumface26

stevens2010 said:


> Ooh really Mumface26? Hmm. Trying not to get caught up in symptom spotting cos it's way too early, I stopped myself using a cheap pregnancy test earlier as well.. :dohh: I'm only CD16 lol! :rolleyes:

I know. Im naughty for symptom spotting. Last time i did i made myself feel a bit ill with it. :doh:
I promised myself i will not do it on this cycle. 
CD4 now. AF easing off now. Hopefully it will be gone by weekend and we are off work next week and a few days the week after so plenty time for extra bd'ing :happydance:

Xxxxx


----------



## MsPeachyP

RainAngel said:


> Ok, I'm not sure if i asked this here on this thread or not, so just in case... I'll ask again! :)
> 
> How do you get diagnosed with PCOS? I'm really starting to think my doctor is a head case and need herself a shrink.
> 
> Background:
> I went to the dr 6.5 years ago, just before i got married, because i wanted to start trying right away, but hadnt had AF in ages. I was put on bc at 14 for heavy, irregular periods. after about 3 months of that, i stopped taking it for some reason. Since then, I've not had periods, or only 1-3 a year. Doc said that was fine, nothing was wrong.
> 
> oct 2011 i go to a different doc as in november it would have been 6 years ttc. No exam or anything, and BAM! diagnosed with PCOS, started on metformin due to not having AF in so long. they upped it on 11/7 as no AF had come, and had my female exam. 11/15 i had AF, and have had one every month since. on 1/20 i went for an US and an IUS. My ovaries were clear, no cysts. I had blood work done as well. Only prolactin and thyroid.
> 
> Isnt there more testing involved in being diagnosed with PCOS? After almost 7 years, shouldn't she have done more testing? a FS gave me a consultation and said the dr should have given me the basic work up, and started me on Clomid already. The dr hasn't even referred me to a FS yet, and that's the only way to get into one here.



I would stay on your Dr!!! My 1st set of blood work in Jan 2012 was in normal range and my cycles are pretty normal maybe off by 1-3 days (this is after 1yr of irregular cycles when coming of the depo vera birth control shot after 3yrs in 2008-had no cycles in those 3yrs-before birth control completely normal ) my Dr did u/s scan after my 1st batch of blood work and my ovaries are covered in the "PCOS" cysts. We did blood work again in 
April that was normal, the last blood test was progestrone on cd21 to check for ovulation which didn't happen. So from there I was proscribed metformin 500mg 2x daily, &50mg of Clomid (cycle day 3-8). My Dr was very persistent on a confirmed diagnosis as was I. I hope ur Dr will continue to check, please let me know if u need more info on the blood work I have done


----------



## nlk

the drug is gonasi. but i have found a few places that stock it under a different name, so i may have to go get a different prescription so that i can get it. im too impatient to wait three weeks for it to come in!

really hope the spotting is implantation bleeding, ghinspire!! FXed for you!

mumface, i symptom spot....but i dont think i can NOT do it, iykwim? i just do it!


----------



## mumface26

Need to find something to busy ourselvs away from symptom spotting. Im doing my cross stitch more to try and distract me from ttc and possible pcos. It works, if im not tired i can stitch for ages lol! 
Walked round town before work today and just HAD to peek at baby clothes, awww tiny dresses and dungarees oh so sweet! Felt myself becoming tearful and had to leave tbe shop! Does anyone else get like that??? 
Bedtime now. Af not been kind to me this week. Got a splitting headache and feel awful sick bleh! might be migrane as paracetamol not working ....... :sick:
Night night ladies! 
Xxxxxxxx 
:dust:


----------



## Skyybow

Just ordered my OV Watch!! IM pretty excited! : ) I'm on CD 17 so I'll hard to wait until next cycle to use it unless by some miracle I ovulate on my own this cycle!


----------



## RainAngel

Helena_Lynn said:


> Does anyone ever calculate how long they've been trying? Today I'm 2 years 4 months 3 weeks 1 day. It's a bit longer, but that's when we both remember not using protection. It's probably closer to 2 years 6 months

yep! 6 years, 6 months, 1 week and 3 days.


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface26 said:


> Need to find something to busy ourselvs away from symptom spotting. Im doing my cross stitch more to try and distract me from ttc and possible pcos. It works, if im not tired i can stitch for ages lol!
> Walked round town before work today and just HAD to peek at baby clothes, awww tiny dresses and dungarees oh so sweet! Felt myself becoming tearful and had to leave tbe shop! Does anyone else get like that???
> Bedtime now. Af not been kind to me this week. Got a splitting headache and feel awful sick bleh! might be migrane as paracetamol not working ....... :sick:
> Night night ladies!
> Xxxxxxxx
> :dust:

I have been reading a lot and going on runs. I definitely become emotional when my friends and family get pregnant. I share in their joy but I also have my own private emotions and frustrations. It's all part of the journey but you have to remember that one day it will be us. No matter what we can do this.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Need to find something to busy ourselvs away from symptom spotting. Im doing my cross stitch more to try and distract me from ttc and possible pcos. It works, if im not tired i can stitch for ages lol!
> Walked round town before work today and just HAD to peek at baby clothes, awww tiny dresses and dungarees oh so sweet! Felt myself becoming tearful and had to leave tbe shop! Does anyone else get like that???
> Bedtime now. Af not been kind to me this week. Got a splitting headache and feel awful sick bleh! might be migrane as paracetamol not working ....... :sick:
> Night night ladies!
> Xxxxxxxx
> :dust:
> 
> I have been reading a lot and going on runs. I definitely become emotional when my friends and family get pregnant. I share in their joy but I also have my own private emotions and frustrations. It's all part of the journey but you have to remember that one day it will be us. No matter what we can do this.Click to expand...

My nieces baby is due end of july and of course everyone is very excited. im going to be a great aunt at 26 haha! I cant wait to meet new baby but i know im going to cry when i hold her. Because i will be so happy but in the back of my mind i will be like when will it be me?
Im not even sure i have pcos. Still waiting for my letter to arrive from doctor to see when my scan is. I need to know. Medical file states enlarged ovaries with cysts ..... Not pcos..... Theres hope yet!! 
Cant wait to be off work next week yeyeyeyeyey!! :happydance:


----------



## stevens2010

I did another ovulation test last night at 9pm which came back pretty dark. I got frustrated cos I had a smiley face on a digi on CD13 and I know that if I'd used a digi last night it would have been positive. I feel frustrated and I just wish I knew what the heck was going on. :(


----------



## mumface26

Phew found you guys! 
Typing on my mobile phone on a bumpy bus on my way to work and i hit unsubscribe in user cp. 

Stevens2010 i dont like the idea of opk as they add to anxiety in my opinion. Dobt need anxiety when ttc. Just bd every other night. Easier said than done but just pretend pcos doesnt exist. I feel better lready pretending my ovaries are not enlarged, the sonographer must have been seeing things. I get enough stress at work and stuff so an opk is the last thing i can cope with.
Xxx


----------



## gflady

mumface26 said:


> Phew found you guys!
> Typing on my mobile phone on a bumpy bus on my way to work and i hit unsubscribe in user cp.
> 
> Stevens2010 i dont like the idea of opk as they add to anxiety in my opinion. Dobt need anxiety when ttc. Just bd every other night. Easier said than done but just pretend pcos doesnt exist. I feel better lready pretending my ovaries are not enlarged, the sonographer must have been seeing things. I get enough stress at work and stuff so an opk is the last thing i can cope with.
> Xxx

I'm the same. I'm avoiding opks at all costs and just BDing every 2-3 days as if all were normal. However, I've just started adding one serving of full fat dairy into my diet as I've read that's supposed to help concieving. I know of a few women with PCOS who have done that and then got their BFP!


----------



## mumface26

gflady said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Phew found you guys!
> Typing on my mobile phone on a bumpy bus on my way to work and i hit unsubscribe in user cp.
> 
> Stevens2010 i dont like the idea of opk as they add to anxiety in my opinion. Dobt need anxiety when ttc. Just bd every other night. Easier said than done but just pretend pcos doesnt exist. I feel better lready pretending my ovaries are not enlarged, the sonographer must have been seeing things. I get enough stress at work and stuff so an opk is the last thing i can cope with.
> Xxx
> 
> I'm the same. I'm avoiding opks at all costs and just BDing every 2-3 days as if all were normal. However, I've just started adding one serving of full fat dairy into my diet as I've read that's supposed to help concieving. I know of a few women with PCOS who have done that and then got their BFP!Click to expand...

I love dairy! Bring on the yogurts yumyum! 
Xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

Mumface26, my brother in law and his wife are expecting their second child on Christmas. She kind of announced it in a way that made me feel badly. She has the audacity to pat my stomach and say "Someday it will be you." I wanted to slap her. She had no right to do that to me. It made me feel horribly.

Now that aside I am excited to be an auntie again. I love my niece and I know that I will love this baby too. Being an auntie is awesome.

I am like you too and will wish it was me. I am hoping by Christmas something will have happened.


----------



## ghinspire22

I am waiting today. My period is still a no show but i am still scared to test. I tested Monday and got a BFN. So now I am just worried I will get another if I test again. I am thinking I should wait until I am a week late (which is Monday) before I test again but them I have to wait that long. I just think maybe I ovulated late. If I did that there is a chance that the tests wouldn't work. I have no idea...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey guys, just wanted to pop in and wish you all luck! 
Especially you ghinspire!!!!in my thoughts!&#128151;

I'm gonna try stay off here for a while (although it's addictive!), my scan is in 12 days and ive been spending alot of time in the 1st tri forum, its a very depressing place!!!! Every 2nd post is about having a miscarriage, or neing rushed to ER, or bad results from a scan showing oncoming m/c and it's NOT putting me in a good frame of mind!!


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to pop in and wish you all luck!
> Especially you ghinspire!!!!in my thoughts!&#128151;
> 
> I'm gonna try stay off here for a while (although it's addictive!), my scan is in 12 days and ive been spending alot of time in the 1st tri forum, its a very depressing place!!!! Every 2nd post is about having a miscarriage, or neing rushed to ER, or bad results from a scan showing oncoming m/c and it's NOT putting me in a good frame of mind!!

Awwww thanks! I'm trying to keep my fingers crossed. I feel like there could be a real chance but again I don't want to keep my hopes up TOO high only to be disappointed. However, this morning I went for a run and it felt WONDERFUL. I feel so positive after I was able to run almost two miles.

I'm sure that you are going to be just fine. I have a good feeling that you won't have to worry about miscarriage. You have such good positive energy and it is going to go to that little baby inside of you and it will want to stay with it's mommy. :) Please let us know though how everything is going. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> Mumface26, my brother in law and his wife are expecting their second child on Christmas. She kind of announced it in a way that made me feel badly. She has the audacity to pat my stomach and say "Someday it will be you." I wanted to slap her. She had no right to do that to me. It made me feel horribly.
> 
> Now that aside I am excited to be an auntie again. I love my niece and I know that I will love this baby too. Being an auntie is awesome.
> 
> I am like you too and will wish it was me. I am hoping by Christmas something will have happened.

My niece didnt do that, infact no one except one of sisters knows we are ttc so its best like that. I have already offered my baby sitting services as i love been an aunt! My other three sisters and one brother have 9 between them all and i love them all to bits!! 
We will get our :bfp: soon just like hopeful did! 
Team 2013 babies here we come!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Chiles

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to pop in and wish you all luck!
> Especially you ghinspire!!!!in my thoughts!&#55357;&#56471;
> 
> I'm gonna try stay off here for a while (although it's addictive!), my scan is in 12 days and ive been spending alot of time in the 1st tri forum, its a very depressing place!!!! Every 2nd post is about having a miscarriage, or neing rushed to ER, or bad results from a scan showing oncoming m/c and it's NOT putting me in a good frame of mind!!

I 2nd that. I cannot satnd the 1st tri thread.....Thats why I still have been supporting my ladies ttc. Its very heartbreaking. Well Good Luck on your scan. And I will see you around.


----------



## ghinspire22

I took a test to see. 

Nothing but a BFN.

I'm pretty much thinking at this point my PCOS is having it's fun with my body this cycle. It's going to probably be another one of those extra long cycles. 

*sighs and wipes eyes*

What can I do but wait it out?


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I took a test to see.
> 
> Nothing but a BFN.
> 
> I'm pretty much thinking at this point my PCOS is having it's fun with my body this cycle. It's going to probably be another one of those extra long cycles.
> 
> *sighs and wipes eyes*
> 
> What can I do but wait it out?

Pesky pcos! Thinking it can get the better of us?!
We will show it! :growlmad:
go team 2012 :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## mumface26

We will have our well desearved :bfp: come xmas and our 2013 babies! 

Where the heck is my scan appointment ??? :shrug:


----------



## ghinspire22

I hope so...

I feel broken right now.


----------



## bubblz82

ghinspire22 said:


> I took a test to see.
> 
> Nothing but a BFN.
> 
> I'm pretty much thinking at this point my PCOS is having it's fun with my body this cycle. It's going to probably be another one of those extra long cycles.
> 
> *sighs and wipes eyes*
> 
> What can I do but wait it out?

hey, are you taking anything for PCOS? I havnt had a period since October :growlmad: but I think I an ovulating but not sure....trying to be positive :happydance:


----------



## ghinspire22

bubblz82 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I took a test to see.
> 
> Nothing but a BFN.
> 
> I'm pretty much thinking at this point my PCOS is having it's fun with my body this cycle. It's going to probably be another one of those extra long cycles.
> 
> *sighs and wipes eyes*
> 
> What can I do but wait it out?
> 
> hey, are you taking anything for PCOS? I havnt had a period since October :growlmad: but I think I an ovulating but not sure....trying to be positive :happydance:Click to expand...


I am on 1500mg of Metformin right now. I think when I finally get into a gyno they are probably going to test me again and put me on something differently most likely.


----------



## mumface26

Morning ladies! Summer time is finally here in the uk whoop de whoop! Its criminal we have to work but at least its funky friday :happydance: 
Af has left, suprised me as i thought after years on bcp it would be some what messed up but no, shes gone so we can get down to :sex: doc reccomends every other day as dunno when ovulation will happen....if it does!!

I hope this weather lasts and i need some :dust: to make this my lucky cycle! 
:dust: to everyone!! 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## acejj

I have recently been diagnosed with PCOS but my Obgyn just told us to TTC with out meds and see what happens i hope it works with out meds... he said it was a low grade PCOS so we will see what happens.


----------



## mumface26

acejj said:


> I have recently been diagnosed with PCOS but my Obgyn just told us to TTC with out meds and see what happens i hope it works with out meds... he said it was a low grade PCOS so we will see what happens.

Welcome acejj. This forum is brill. Not depressing like others on other websites.
Im going for my scan on 18th june to see whats going on ... See my signatute.
Last scan 6 year ago showed enlarged ovaries some cysts. Hardly a pcos diagnoses but we will see. 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilyannabella

Hey ladies AF arrived today! :happydance: I'm gonna start clomid tomorrow. I'm going to take 2000mg EPO and 2000mg of D3 along with folic acid and a multivitamin. I will also be going in on CD 12 for a scan to see if the clomid is working! Fx'd.


----------



## mumface26

lilyannabella said:


> Hey ladies AF arrived today! :happydance: I'm gonna start clomid tomorrow. I'm going to take 2000mg EPO and 2000mg of D3 along with folic acid and a multivitamin. I will also be going in on CD 12 for a scan to see if the clomid is working! Fx'd.

Good luck!! 
:dust:


----------



## nlk

starting the provera today, so FINALLY starting to move along with this treatment!! doing leterzole this month, with the injection. the hospital are still haveing issues with getting hold of the injection, so theyve changed it to a different one. already started though, so im really hoping it doesnt get postponed again!

hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## acejj

mumface26 said:


> acejj said:
> 
> 
> I have recently been diagnosed with PCOS but my Obgyn just told us to TTC with out meds and see what happens i hope it works with out meds... he said it was a low grade PCOS so we will see what happens.
> 
> Welcome acejj. This forum is brill. Not depressing like others on other websites.
> Im going for my scan on 18th june to see whats going on ... See my signatute.
> Last scan 6 year ago showed enlarged ovaries some cysts. Hardly a pcos diagnoses but we will see.
> 
> XxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thank i need some support on this and im just a little worried


----------



## ghinspire22

Morning everyone.

I think my period is going to start. I'm not really happy and I definitely cried my fair share yesterday. I've been having spotting everywhere and I think that it's definitely AF coming to visit. 

*sighs*

I'm tired of this. I'm tired of not knowing what my body is going to do. My period was due on Monday and instead it comes Friday when I have to do things.

It's not full blown yet but it's only a matter of time.

I just want to be pregnant as all of us do. Why can't we have that? Why do I feel like everyone else is getting what they want and I'm getting nothing??

We deserve this...all of us do...we deserve our happiness and our baby.

I just want to curl up and cry. 

Tomorrow I'm going to a cookout and I know that my husband's friend and his pregnant wife are going to be there. And as nice as she is I know she's going to be glowing and I know that she is going to ask me how everything is going...and the last thing I'm going to want to talk about with my newly started period is the fact that nothing is working out for hubby and I. She means well I know but inside I just feel so upset...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> lilyannabella said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies AF arrived today! :happydance: I'm gonna start clomid tomorrow. I'm going to take 2000mg EPO and 2000mg of D3 along with folic acid and a multivitamin. I will also be going in on CD 12 for a scan to see if the clomid is working! Fx'd.
> 
> Good luck!!
> :dust:Click to expand...

TAKING EPO WITH CLOMID IS A BIG NO-NO!!! 
They will cancel each other out and are not recommended together!!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ghinspire, I know honey everyone tells you "do it naturally, you can beat pcos" but I don't understand what's wrong with a little bit of medical help, I think it's time u make that appointment. Sometimes our bodies don't do what they're meant to and I don't think it's wrong to take advantage of medical advancements. 
I cannot rave enough about clomid. The side effects were minimal for me and worth it for my bfp! 2 other girls I know IRL just got bfps from 1st round clomid too.


----------



## lilyannabella

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyannabella said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies AF arrived today! :happydance: I'm gonna start clomid tomorrow. I'm going to take 2000mg EPO and 2000mg of D3 along with folic acid and a multivitamin. I will also be going in on CD 12 for a scan to see if the clomid is working! Fx'd.
> 
> Good luck!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> TAKING EPO WITH CLOMID IS A BIG NO-NO!!!
> They will cancel each other out and are not recommended together!!!!!Click to expand...

Yeah I just read some negative and positive feedback about it. I guess I'll just use my conceive plus in case! Thanks hopeful:hugs:


----------



## lilyannabella

hopefulfor1st said:


> Ghinspire, I know honey everyone tells you "do it naturally, you can beat pcos" but I don't understand what's wrong with a little bit of medical help, I think it's time u make that appointment. Sometimes our bodies don't do what they're meant to and I don't think it's wrong to take advantage of medical advancements.
> I cannot rave enough about clomid. The side effects were minimal for me and worth it for my bfp! 2 other girls I know IRL just got bfps from 1st round clomid too.

I agree Ghinspire I was trying to do it naturally. I threw in the towel. Make the appointment. You'll feel better.


----------



## stevens2010

Just popping in to update that finally on cd18, I've got a positive ov test! Test line showed up straight away and is much darker than the control. I am blown away that the Clomid is helping! Eeeek!


----------



## mumface26

stevens2010 said:


> Just popping in to update that finally on cd18, I've got a positive ov test! Test line showed up straight away and is much darker than the control. I am blown away that the Clomid is helping! Eeeek!

Get down to some serious bd'ing lol! 
Xxxxx


----------



## mumface26

lilyannabella said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Ghinspire, I know honey everyone tells you "do it naturally, you can beat pcos" but I don't understand what's wrong with a little bit of medical help, I think it's time u make that appointment. Sometimes our bodies don't do what they're meant to and I don't think it's wrong to take advantage of medical advancements.
> I cannot rave enough about clomid. The side effects were minimal for me and worth it for my bfp! 2 other girls I know IRL just got bfps from 1st round clomid too.
> 
> I agree Ghinspire I was trying to do it naturally. I threw in the towel. Make the appointment. You'll feel better.Click to expand...

Yes i agree make the appointment. I got my doctor to refer me for a scan to get it checked out otherwise it will be in my mind ..... Cysts.....pcos......
So if they see pcos i will tell them right away i would like the meds to ease things along.
Go for it ghinspire go book an appointment

Xxxxxxxx :dust: xxxxxxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

I guess...

My AF is so light right now. It's like not even there really...

I'm afraid it's just going to start getting heavier like all of a sudden.

I'm on metformin but it's not enough I guess.

*sighs*

I have usually bad reactions to medicine so the side effects could be massive for me. I hope not though if they decide to put me on something.

I'm trying to be positive but I keep thinking...what if it doesn't work for me? What if it works for everyone else and I'm the one person Clomid doesn't work for? I feel like I am going to be a hopeless case...

I know I can't think that way...I just worry. It's what I do...I'm a worrier.


----------



## ghinspire22

I got all the ultrasounds and stuff. 

I just haven't gone to a gyno yet which is the next stop here in July if I can call and get into the doctor my doctor said I should go to for all this fertility stuff. She's supposed to be good with this stuff according to my doctor and my doctor is awesome.

I know the new doctor will want to take a gallon of blood which again I'm ok with because I'm used to blood tests by now with my hypothyroid. I'm just wanting some help because I'm just tired of feeling like I'm always coming in last...


----------



## ghinspire22

Thank you everyone for you support too. It means a lot because I have no one else other than hubby to talk to about this journey. This frustrating at times and long long journey.


----------



## Helena_

ghine- clomid will likely work for you. Unfortunately, it never worked for me. I did 4 rounds of it and only had 1 weak O. Clomid and met mixed together are supposed to work well together. Good luck


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> Thank you everyone for you support too. It means a lot because I have no one else other than hubby to talk to about this journey. This frustrating at times and long long journey.

Its hard when people are saying suck it up and be possitive but i am also a worrier and its hard not to think about things, especially things you really really want more than anything in the world.
I have found my cross stitch takes my mind away from things and this weekend i am determined to bake the best batch of cupcakes and frost them like on cupcake wars. Its things like this that keep me occupied and not thinking about what ifs.

At least u are having a period. Many pcos'rs dont have af at all so your body got itself ready for a baby......just need clomid to produce the egg now.

Im really crap at giving advice but i hope ive not waffled too much.

Xxxx :dust: xxxxx


----------



## bubblz82

I got an appointment for June at gyno. I have been tryin a year now and know I have PCOS. I havnt had a period since October. I feel it is getting worse but I feel positive that medication will help me on my way.


----------



## ghinspire22

This AF is really strange. It's really light if not barely there and I keep having a stabbing pain in my right side of my abdomen. It's like little twinges and then it's gone. Such a strange period. I got negatives on my HPTs so I know I'm not pregnant. I just don't know what my body is doing.

And thank you so much everyone for the advice. I'm starting to feel better.

I just want to know what I will be taking with me tomorrow for the cookout. I don't know if I will need my feminine items or not. It's so frustrating.


----------



## StayHopeful

Ghinspire, I'm glad you're feeling better and I'm sorry AF showed. I've got all my fingers crossed for you this cycle! :hugs:

I went in for a CD 14 scan today, I'd been really nervous about it because I dropped down to 25 mg Clomid this cycle and I was afraid I wasn't going to o. I haven't o'd yet (I haven't been o'ing until CD 18 or so) but I have one mature follicle on each ovary. My lining is still thin, 4mm, but hopefully it will thicken some more before I o. I go in for another scan on Tues.


----------



## ghinspire22

Stayhopeful.

I hope it all works out for you. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StayHopeful said:


> Ghinspire, I'm glad you're feeling better and I'm sorry AF showed. I've got all my fingers crossed for you this cycle! :hugs:
> 
> I went in for a CD 14 scan today, I'd been really nervous about it because I dropped down to 25 mg Clomid this cycle and I was afraid I wasn't going to o. I haven't o'd yet (I haven't been o'ing until CD 18 or so) but I have one mature follicle on each ovary. My lining is still thin, 4mm, but hopefully it will thicken some more before I o. I go in for another scan on Tues.

Good luck to you stayhopeful!!!!&#128151;


----------



## mumface26

bubblz82 said:


> I got an appointment for June at gyno. I have been tryin a year now and know I have PCOS. I havnt had a period since October. I feel it is getting worse but I feel positive that medication will help me on my way.


I hope everythings ok. I got my scan 18 june to check for pcos once n for all.

:dust:
Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Ghinspire, I'm glad you're feeling better and I'm sorry AF showed. I've got all my fingers crossed for you this cycle! :hugs:
> 
> I went in for a CD 14 scan today, I'd been really nervous about it because I dropped down to 25 mg Clomid this cycle and I was afraid I wasn't going to o. I haven't o'd yet (I haven't been o'ing until CD 18 or so) but I have one mature follicle on each ovary. My lining is still thin, 4mm, but hopefully it will thicken some more before I o. I go in for another scan on Tues.
> 
> Good luck to you stayhopeful!!!!&#55357;&#56471;Click to expand...

Yes good luck! Fx :dust: 
Xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

AF came with a vengeance. It is heavy and the cramps are evil. However, instead of staying in bed and crying, I got up and went for a run. Not only that but it was my longest run yet. I went 2 miles.

Yes today is going to be tough with the pregnant women at the cookout. And no I am not one of them but I guess I will have to deal. None of them ran two miles today and I know that the new cycle is here. This is the last natural cycle with metformin I will have before I call the OBGYN. 

Who knows I might get it this time.


----------



## StayHopeful

Thank you, ladies! It is so wonderful to be able to talk to such supportive women.

Ghinspire, good luck today! I know it will be hard and I'm thinking about you. I wish I knew what to say to make it easier, but I'm not sure anything will. You are stronger than those women at the cookout will ever know.


----------



## Helena_

I'm 6dpo today and my temp keeps rising :).I'll be testing monday


----------



## ghinspire22

Helena_Lynn said:


> I'm 6dpo today and my temp keeps rising :).I'll be testing monday

Yay! Good luck.


----------



## ghinspire22

StayHopeful said:


> Thank you, ladies! It is so wonderful to be able to talk to such supportive women.
> 
> Ghinspire, good luck today! I know it will be hard and I'm thinking about you. I wish I knew what to say to make it easier, but I'm not sure anything will. You are stronger than those women at the cookout will ever know.

Thank you! It means a lot to know that I have everyone's support. And I wish you were here too. Then I could talk to someone.


----------



## StayHopeful

I know what you mean, ttc can be very lonely.


----------



## bubblz82

mumface26 said:


> bubblz82 said:
> 
> 
> I got an appointment for June at gyno. I have been tryin a year now and know I have PCOS. I havnt had a period since October. I feel it is getting worse but I feel positive that medication will help me on my way.
> 
> 
> I hope everythings ok. I got my scan 18 june to check for pcos once n for all.
> 
> :dust:
> XxxxClick to expand...

Good luck with your scan. You must let me know how you get on. I just hope it is only PCOS and that medication helps. I thought the tablets help straight away but I c on here people are on 4th course etc...wishful thinking on my part lol 

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Helena_

ghine- so sorry to hear the witch got you :( You said this will be your last cycle before you see the doc? I hope you can turn that appointment into a prenatal one!!

stayhopeful- good luck! 

bubblz- I hope the doc can get your cycles on track.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey guys.
Today I am an Appleseed!
Told the parents yesterday! They all cried. Will be 1st grandchild on both sides. Mum informed me since my wedding she kept topping up my wedding bank account and it has over $2000 in it... Can't wait to go shopping!!


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hey guys.
> Today I am an Appleseed!
> Told the parents yesterday! They all cried. Will be 1st grandchild on both sides. Mum informed me since my wedding she kept topping up my wedding bank account and it has over $2000 in it... Can't wait to go shopping!!

Yay!! :)


----------



## ghinspire22

Helena_Lynn said:


> ghine- so sorry to hear the witch got you :( You said this will be your last cycle before you see the doc? I hope you can turn that appointment into a prenatal one!!
> 
> stayhopeful- good luck!
> 
> bubblz- I hope the doc can get your cycles on track.

Thank you. I hope so too but who knows.


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies, hoping someone could help me/reassure me.. I got my first positive ov test on CD18 but got another on CD19 and today on CD20. They were all really dark, test lines were all much darker than the control lines. 

I'm wondering what it could mean and when I'd be in the 2WW?

Any opinions/advice?

Thanks.


----------



## StellaBella24

hopefulfor1st!!!
I have followed your posts on here regularly as you seem to have similar situation to me any time I read them. Just seen in your last post that you are now pregnant!!!!
Massive congratulations to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So happy for you and you give the rest of us hope.xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> hopefulfor1st!!!
> I have followed your posts on here regularly as you seem to have similar situation to me any time I read them. Just seen in your last post that you are now pregnant!!!!
> Massive congratulations to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> So happy for you and you give the rest of us hope.xxx

Thanks so much Hun,
Where are you upto in your journey? 
Are u on meds or waiting at the mo?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi ladies, well I'm getting scared. 8 days til my ultrasound.
It may sound silly, but 3 months ago a psychic told me I'd early miscarry my 1st pregnancy. I'm worried there will be nothing there, blighted ovum, missed miscarriage, all the horrible things I read in 1st tri. Lack of symptoms making it worse!! My cb digis did go up and got my 3+ on saturday, but I've read hcg can rise in cases where placenta grows and baby doesn't!
Wish I could go to sleep and wake up in 8 days!


----------



## Matilda85

Hopeful I hope it all goes ok.

I gave in and tested today at 13dpo, was just going to try and wait and second line appeared. Was paranoid it was just an evap line even though it appeared after about 30 sec but tested again with a FRER tonight and it came up in even less time and is almost as dark as the test line!!! Plan to call my Dr Wed as I'm in training all day tomorrow and try and sort out blood test to confirm but I reckon I got my bday :bfp: so excited! and i know it's not from ovidrel as tested at 7 dpo and it confirmed no line.


----------



## nlk

matilda thats fab!!! FXed its your bfp!

Do you want me to wait until you get it confirmed before updating the BFPs?


----------



## laurabe

hi girls i got my BFP today. no treatment for my PCOS so it was natural and a long cycle i think i O'd at roughly CD28


----------



## Helena_

Wow that' great, laur and mat!


----------



## gsdowner1

laurabe said:


> hi girls i got my BFP today. no treatment for my PCOS so it was natural and a long cycle i think i O'd at roughly CD28

Yay!! Congrats!!!


----------



## gsdowner1

Matilda85 said:


> Hopeful I hope it all goes ok.
> 
> I gave in and tested today at 13dpo, was just going to try and wait and second line appeared. Was paranoid it was just an evap line even though it appeared after about 30 sec but tested again with a FRER tonight and it came up in even less time and is almost as dark as the test line!!! Plan to call my Dr Wed as I'm in training all day tomorrow and try and sort out blood test to confirm but I reckon I got my bday :bfp: so excited! and i know it's not from ovidrel as tested at 7 dpo and it confirmed no line.

Happy Birthday to you lol congrats!! Yay!!!


----------



## mumface26

Yay 2 more :bfp: well done ladies :happydance:

Hopeful - dont worry im sure u will be fine. My niece found her bfp at 4 weeks and had no.symptoms til 6 weeks. U will be ok.

Xxxxxx


----------



## mumface26

Im on cd8 and :sex: every other day now. I hope thos is my lucky cycle .........


----------



## mumface26

Aha yes thats what i meant to tell you! On saturday night i had this dream where i was pregnant and my belly was big. I could feel my baby moving around. Then i went into labour and i remember dreaming the pain was so real. I have no idea what labour feels like.
When i woke i had butterflies in my stomach, my heart was racing and my partner said i was a bit fretful just before i woke up.
It was such a nice dream

Xxxxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

2 more BFPS!!!! 
That makes 4 for lucky may!!!!!

Matilda and I are Aussie birthday bump buddies &#128515;

Congrats ladies..... Things are really looking up, I think we have a lucky thread here!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats to the new bfps!


----------



## mrsclark5

Hi Ladies,

Its nice to know I'm not alone. I am 21 married and ttc now for over a year an a half. I have pcos and blood clotting disorder called factor v leiden. I am on my third round of clomid cd 6. So hopeful this month but I really want bfp in 2012!! This cycle I will be trying hcg trigger shot and softcups for the the first time. Anyone try either of these? 

Best wishes and baby dust to all of you!!!


----------



## Chiles

Congrats on the new :bfp:


----------



## mumface26

Has anyone ever had ewcm just days after af?
I have a lot of it. Dunno weather im trying to ovulate early or what? I dont use opk as i believe they add un wanted stress.
My last cycle was 33 days and i had pelvic pain almost every day until a few days before af. Maybe my body was confused wondering where bcp was? 
Bodies are weird things. Wish i could scan myself to see whats happening.

Like hopeful said we have a lucky thread here so im staying here! 

Wanted to bd tonight but hes asleep. Poor things been up since early hours working.

Night girls! 

:dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

Congratulations to everyone who got their BFP. That's so great.

My AF is still here but soon it will be over or at least I hope so because I'm getting tired of having it.

It was a very active weekend with the Memorial Day holiday. I also did a lot of running and walking.

Right now I'm drinking an herbal tea called Female Toner. It just helps with menstraution and strengthening the uterus. I figure it can't hurt right? This is my last cycle with Metformin hopefully so I figure there is nothing else to lose. Maybe if I really focus on positive thoughts and do all the things to help I can get my BFP too.


----------



## stevens2010

Hey girls, just popping in to say hi. :)

Congrats on the new BFP's! Fantastic news! 

I'm currently 2DPO and terrified of testing but it's my first proper 2WW where I feel like we've got a really good chance, we BDed pretty much every other day, a little more over OV though so FX we'll be seeing two beautiful pink lines soon!


----------



## gflady

Wow, two more bfps!!!! Congrats ladies, awesome news. Xxx


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their BFP. That's so great.
> 
> My AF is still here but soon it will be over or at least I hope so because I'm getting tired of having it.
> 
> It was a very active weekend with the Memorial Day holiday. I also did a lot of running and walking.
> 
> Right now I'm drinking an herbal tea called Female Toner. It just helps with menstraution and strengthening the uterus. I figure it can't hurt right? This is my last cycle with Metformin hopefully so I figure there is nothing else to lose. Maybe if I really focus on positive thoughts and do all the things to help I can get my BFP too.


Are you going on clomid after this cycle
My bodies acting odd again. Im cd9 with very watery cm and my cervix feels hard. I have tingly pain on and off where my womb is and in the tops of my legs.

Feeling a bit down today so its prob all in my head ........ :-({|=


----------



## lilyannabella

Congrats on the BFPs!! Keep em coming girls!:happydance:


----------



## ghinspire22

I don't know what the gyno will say when I go. I have never been to her before and I have to call and make my first appointment. My doctor reccomended her so we will see if I can even get an appointment. I assume that I will have to go through some more testing before getting put on anything.


----------



## ghinspire22

Welcome to everyone new. I hope that you can join us and feel right at home. We are all a supporive bunch here. We are here to listen and to help any way that we can. We all know what it's like to have PCOS because we are living it right now. 

We have had some luck on this thread and a few of our ladies got their positves this month. I'm sure we are going to keep this trend going.


----------



## Helena_

got a really bad evap last night. I forgot I took the test, and when I came back this is what I saw https://photobucket.com/helenapevap

also, my temp went back up. I won't be testing before my blood test tomorrow. This way I can know for sure.


----------



## laurabe

i dont know about that type of test.. maybe try a FRER.. best of luck to you..! :dust:


----------



## Helena_

they're just wondfos.


----------



## Chiles

I do see a line, I would suggest taking another test, and a different brand as well. Or Just wait until the Blood test tomorrow as you said. :dust: And Good Luck!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

I'm hoping that I'll get a surprise BFP this cycle. I feel like i have nothing to lose because next cycle I will be going to the gyno. I'm just telling myself there is a chance that I could get lucky. All of the good luck from you girls could rub off right? :)


----------



## laurabe

ghinspire22 said:


> I'm hoping that I'll get a surprise BFP this cycle. I feel like i have nothing to lose because next cycle I will be going to the gyno. I'm just telling myself there is a chance that I could get lucky. All of the good luck from you girls could rub off right? :)


Really hope you do get lucky and :dust: to everyone. 

I thought this was the cycle from hell

1. I got told I definitely have PCOS

2. I never got any peak on my CBFM, had no clue when I O'd

3. had several positive OPK's and then i found out that PCOS can cause false positives on OPK's

4. So then I purchased a fertility microscope, thinking it might be able to help rather than false postive OPKs

5. Then I got a letter telling me my appointment for infertility clinic is in November (near my sisters due date) on the same day that my sister posted pictures of her baby scan on facebook

BUT yesterday I got my BFP

So be encouraged that even when you think the odds are against you its not necessarily the case..!


----------



## Katerz

hey!

How is everyone doing? I havent posted in aaaaaaaages!

Clomid tablets all taken, they dont taste too great! I have my first trcking scan tomorrow so hopefully there are good results from it. 

:dust:


----------



## Chiles

ghinspire22 said:


> I'm hoping that I'll get a surprise BFP this cycle. I feel like i have nothing to lose because next cycle I will be going to the gyno. I'm just telling myself there is a chance that I could get lucky. All of the good luck from you girls could rub off right? :)

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
FX for you to get your :bfp: just be patient! It will happen!


----------



## RainAngel

Helena_Lynn said:


> got a really bad evap last night. I forgot I took the test, and when I came back this is what I saw https://photobucket.com/helenapevap
> 
> also, my temp went back up. I won't be testing before my blood test tomorrow. This way I can know for sure.

i hate to say it, but i wouldnt trust that test anyway. they're becoming notorious for false positives. I've heard them called evaps too, but how can you get an evap as soon as you take the test? I got 5 positives on them, turning out to be nothing. Good luck! Hope this is your :bfp:!


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I'm hoping that I'll get a surprise BFP this cycle. I feel like i have nothing to lose because next cycle I will be going to the gyno. I'm just telling myself there is a chance that I could get lucky. All of the good luck from you girls could rub off right? :)

I hope so to! Im hoping this cycle is my lucky one too. Its my first proper one since stopping bcp. Got my scan on june 18th.
Im trying not to think about ttc and pcos much this cycle so i prob wont post much on here. Im a firm believer in out of sight out of mind so i guess the same may apply if i keep away from pcos and ttc related things until my scan.

I will be thinking of you all though and sending loads of :dust: to you all!!!! 


Xxxxx


----------



## Skyybow

Today is day 1/10 for Provera! Looking forward to AF this next cycle as my OV Watch just came in the mail today!! Yahoooo! FX that 2nd round of Clomid will work for O! Hope everyone else's cycles are moving right along as well! :)


----------



## nlk

i think we're going to be starting this next cycle at roughly the same time, skyybow!! i have just finished taking provera, so now just waiting for the :witch: to arrive! do you mean that you have just started taking it, or that you have just finished it?


----------



## StayHopeful

Went in for a scan today and I'm 1dpo. Everything looks good, my lining is finally as thick as it should be. One follicle definitely fired and another one probably did, so now I just wait and see...


----------



## MsPeachyP

Congratulation to ALL with :bfp::bfp:
& for us that are still in our journey, our time is coming :) I read this quote the other day " Courage doesn't always roar. Sometimes courage is the quiet voice at the end of the day saying, "I will try again tomorrow."

:dust:


----------



## MsPeachyP

ghinspire22 said:


> AF came with a vengeance. It is heavy and the cramps are evil. However, instead of staying in bed and crying, I got up and went for a run. Not only that but it was my longest run yet. I went 2 miles.
> 
> Yes today is going to be tough with the pregnant women at the cookout. And no I am not one of them but I guess I will have to deal. None of them ran two miles today and I know that the new cycle is here. This is the last natural cycle with metformin I will have before I call the OBGYN.
> 
> Who knows I might get it this time.


Are you taking Clomid with the metformin?? I'm going to my ob to check for OV since starting both 2mwr
How are your side effects with the metformin?? This gas/bloating is driving me boonkers


----------



## StayHopeful

I love that quote!


----------



## ghinspire22

MsPeachyP said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> AF came with a vengeance. It is heavy and the cramps are evil. However, instead of staying in bed and crying, I got up and went for a run. Not only that but it was my longest run yet. I went 2 miles.
> 
> Yes today is going to be tough with the pregnant women at the cookout. And no I am not one of them but I guess I will have to deal. None of them ran two miles today and I know that the new cycle is here. This is the last natural cycle with metformin I will have before I call the OBGYN.
> 
> Who knows I might get it this time.
> 
> 
> Are you taking Clomid with the metformin?? I'm going to my ob to check for OV since starting both 2mwr
> How are your side effects with the metformin?? This gas/bloating is driving me boonkersClick to expand...

No I am only on Metformin as of now but I am going to call an OBGYN after this next cycle. My doctor gave me a name of a good one in my area so I will be curious to see what she suggests. I do have some of the side effects but I figure it is the least I can do in hopes of having a baby of my own.


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface26 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that I'll get a surprise BFP this cycle. I feel like i have nothing to lose because next cycle I will be going to the gyno. I'm just telling myself there is a chance that I could get lucky. All of the good luck from you girls could rub off right? :)
> 
> I hope so to! Im hoping this cycle is my lucky one too. Its my first proper one since stopping bcp. Got my scan on june 18th.
> Im trying not to think about ttc and pcos much this cycle so i prob wont post much on here. Im a firm believer in out of sight out of mind so i guess the same may apply if i keep away from pcos and ttc related things until my scan.
> 
> I will be thinking of you all though and sending loads of :dust: to you all!!!!
> 
> 
> XxxxxClick to expand...

Good luck!!


----------



## MsPeachyP

Oh okay, hope all goes well for you. I'm pretty sure once we get our BFP that we will have other unpleasant side effects but like you said it will all be worth it :)


----------



## Skyybow

nlk said:


> i think we're going to be starting this next cycle at roughly the same time, skyybow!! i have just finished taking provera, so now just waiting for the :witch: to arrive! do you mean that you have just started taking it, or that you have just finished it?

Today was day 1 of Provera so you're a bit further along than I am. FX'd for you!! :)


----------



## Chiles

This thread has been quite lucky :)


----------



## gflady

Hey guys, I'm feeling miserable today. I originally wanted to have a BFP for my 30th birthday which is on Sunday but none yet. And I'm on CD 26, no signs of ovulation and my shortest cycle is 54 days so defo won't be getting one on Sunday. Meh. x Sorry for the moan. I'm just frustrated that of all my friends who are pregnant/have babies the longest they've taken to conceive is 3 months (includuing those who have PCOS and without intervention). Most of them actually got pregnant on the first cycle! x


----------



## nlk

Skyybow, I'm only a few days ahead of you then! I just finished my 5 days of provera :) are you doing clomid? I'm on something called letrozole this month, which is very similar to clomid, because I'm clomid resistant :( 





gflady said:


> Hey guys, I'm feeling miserable today. I originally wanted to have a BFP for my 30th birthday which is on Sunday but none yet. And I'm on CD 26, no signs of ovulation and my shortest cycle is 54 days so defo won't be getting one on Sunday. Meh. x Sorry for the moan. I'm just frustrated that of all my friends who are pregnant/have babies the longest they've taken to conceive is 3 months (includuing those who have PCOS and without intervention). Most of them actually got pregnant on the first cycle! x

gflady, I know it's horrible...you just have to keep powering through. The only way I can think about it is that when they've got toddlers and are pulling their hair out, we will still have our babies, and can learn from their mistakes :haha: I quite like the fact that my friends' babies will have already grown up, when mine is still little. Kind of makes me feel as though they've already finished, and I will still be going through it. Even though it sucks sometimes, to be so far behind.

Remember, it doesn't matter what day you get your bfp. I think I would be happy to have one, whenever it happened.

lots of :hugs: for you


----------



## stevens2010

Hey girls, just checking in.

I'm 3dpo and have sensitive nipples and a sharp pain on my right side when I put pressure on my belly or twist my body. FX it's good signs but not sure if it's just the Clomid affecting things. 

Will have a Google. :)


----------



## ghinspire22

gflady said:


> Hey guys, I'm feeling miserable today. I originally wanted to have a BFP for my 30th birthday which is on Sunday but none yet. And I'm on CD 26, no signs of ovulation and my shortest cycle is 54 days so defo won't be getting one on Sunday. Meh. x Sorry for the moan. I'm just frustrated that of all my friends who are pregnant/have babies the longest they've taken to conceive is 3 months (includuing those who have PCOS and without intervention). Most of them actually got pregnant on the first cycle! x

It is frustrating when those around us have an easier time getting pregnant than we do. It doesn't seem fair but just think, when we have children it will be all the more special. We will appreciate the joy of pregnancy all the more because we had to work harder to get there. 

There are definitely days when I think it will never happen for me. I think why should I put myself through this? But the thing is that it will be all with it. All is not lost. We are young and there is plenty more things we can try. 

I will be thinking of you.


----------



## gflady

ghinspire22 said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm feeling miserable today. I originally wanted to have a BFP for my 30th birthday which is on Sunday but none yet. And I'm on CD 26, no signs of ovulation and my shortest cycle is 54 days so defo won't be getting one on Sunday. Meh. x Sorry for the moan. I'm just frustrated that of all my friends who are pregnant/have babies the longest they've taken to conceive is 3 months (includuing those who have PCOS and without intervention). Most of them actually got pregnant on the first cycle! x
> 
> It is frustrating when those around us have an easier time getting pregnant than we do. It doesn't seem fair but just think, when we have children it will be all the more special. We will appreciate the joy of pregnancy all the more because we had to work harder to get there.
> 
> There are definitely days when I think it will never happen for me. I think why should I put myself through this? But the thing is that it will be all with it. All is not lost. We are young and there is plenty more things we can try.
> 
> I will be thinking of you.Click to expand...




nlk said:


> Skyybow, I'm only a few days ahead of you then! I just finished my 5 days of provera :) are you doing clomid? I'm on something called letrozole this month, which is very similar to clomid, because I'm clomid resistant :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm feeling miserable today. I originally wanted to have a BFP for my 30th birthday which is on Sunday but none yet. And I'm on CD 26, no signs of ovulation and my shortest cycle is 54 days so defo won't be getting one on Sunday. Meh. x Sorry for the moan. I'm just frustrated that of all my friends who are pregnant/have babies the longest they've taken to conceive is 3 months (includuing those who have PCOS and without intervention). Most of them actually got pregnant on the first cycle! x
> 
> gflady, I know it's horrible...you just have to keep powering through. The only way I can think about it is that when they've got toddlers and are pulling their hair out, we will still have our babies, and can learn from their mistakes :haha: I quite like the fact that my friends' babies will have already grown up, when mine is still little. Kind of makes me feel as though they've already finished, and I will still be going through it. Even though it sucks sometimes, to be so far behind.
> 
> Remember, it doesn't matter what day you get your bfp. I think I would be happy to have one, whenever it happened.
> 
> lots of :hugs: for youClick to expand...

Thank you both for your kind words of encouragement and support. They mean a lot and give me a hope. Did a bit of journalling and praying and feeling more positive that I will eventually get pregnant, and it will be amazing.

You guys are so right, it will be so much more special when we finally get our BFPs, whenever we get them. :dance:


----------



## ghinspire22

I weighed myself this morning because I have been running and everything. 

It took me like six weeks or so but I lost 7 pounds!!!!


----------



## gflady

Awesome ghin, good work! You should be proud of yourself, defo x


----------



## MsPeachyP

Although I should be getting dressed for my appts, just wanted to tell everyone to have an amazing day!! :) 1st appt root canal:-({|= once that's over I'll get to find out if this medicine is working


----------



## gsdowner1

Well its 12dpo and bfn again...tring to stay hopeful I have had some symptoms like implatation bleeding at 9 dpo and extreem tiredness! Is it still too early to test since I got implantation bleeding at 9 dpo? I am pretty sure it was that cause its too early for af and only lasted like 2 days just when I wiped in the morning and thats all. Good luck ladies just feelin blah/disapointed today :(


----------



## nlk

MsPeachyP said:


> Although I should be getting dressed for my appts, just wanted to tell everyone to have an amazing day!! :) 1st appt root canal:-({|= once that's over I'll get to find out if this medicine is working

my mum just had this done, and she said it was fine :thumbup: loads of people scared her before it though, and she said it was no where near as bad or as painful as she was expecting! she had it done in two sessions :) good luck!



gsdowner1 said:


> Well its 12dpo and bfn again...tring to stay hopeful I have had some symptoms like implatation bleeding at 9 dpo and extreem tiredness! Is it still too early to test since I got implantation bleeding at 9 dpo? I am pretty sure it was that cause its too early for af and only lasted like 2 days just when I wiped in the morning and thats all. Good luck ladies just feelin blah/disapointed today :(

12dpo is still pretty early...theres still hope! im not sure about the implantation bleeding...i have no clue how long it lasts :( FXed for you though! if this isn't meant to be your month, roll onto the next one with me! :thumbup:


----------



## gsdowner1

12dpo is still pretty early...theres still hope! im not sure about the implantation bleeding...i have no clue how long it lasts :( FXed for you though! if this isn't meant to be your month, roll onto the next one with me! :thumbup:

Thanks :) i know that it takes 3 to 5 days for the hcg level to be high enough to detect on a hpt once the egg implants and its only day 3 IF i implanted on sunday....:shrug: so it might still be early your right. this TWW is terrible lol i am the most impatient person ever!! thanks for your encouragement tho hope you get your :bfp: soon!!! :dust: to you!!!!


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I weighed myself this morning because I have been running and everything.
> 
> It took me like six weeks or so but I lost 7 pounds!!!!

wow thats brill :happydance:
I on the other hand have just ate a dirty big mcdonalds... :nope:
No more junk now......


----------



## MsPeachyP

nlk said:


> MsPeachyP said:
> 
> 
> Although I should be getting dressed for my appts, just wanted to tell everyone to have an amazing day!! :) 1st appt root canal:-({|= once that's over I'll get to find out if this medicine is working
> 
> my mum just had this done, and she said it was fine :thumbup: loads of people scared her before it though, and she said it was no where near as bad or as painful as she was expecting! she had it done in two sessions :) good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> gsdowner1 said:
> 
> 
> Well its 12dpo and bfn again...tring to stay hopeful I have had some symptoms like implatation bleeding at 9 dpo and extreem tiredness! Is it still too early to test since I got implantation bleeding at 9 dpo? I am pretty sure it was that cause its too early for af and only lasted like 2 days just when I wiped in the morning and thats all. Good luck ladies just feelin blah/disapointed today :(Click to expand...
> 
> 12dpo is still pretty early...theres still hope! im not sure about the implantation bleeding...i have no clue how long it lasts :( FXed for you though! if this isn't meant to be your month, roll onto the next one with me! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh man it was such a breeze!!! I'm a little sore but nothing like I imagined :cloud9:


----------



## babytrying

Iam 29years old, female. iam diagnosed with pcos since i was a teenager and have always been on birth control pills and metformin. now that i want to conceive, i went off bcp since jan this year and currently i am only on metformin to ovulate on my own. i know i did ovulate this month as i got a +opk and ewcm. we had sex during that time. it is 10 dpo today and yesterday i was expriencing bad abdominal cramps and lower back pains, i thought my periods would come anytime and its not due until another 5 days. iam feeling pretty ok today but tired. do you think i could be pregnant with pcos. please advise. i will take a pregnancy test once i miss my period. but just curious to know before hand. thanks,


----------



## hopefulfor1st

gsdowner1 said:


> 12dpo is still pretty early...theres still hope! im not sure about the implantation bleeding...i have no clue how long it lasts :( FXed for you though! if this isn't meant to be your month, roll onto the next one with me! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks :) i know that it takes 3 to 5 days for the hcg level to be high enough to detect on a hpt once the egg implants and its only day 3 IF i implanted on sunday....:shrug: so it might still be early your right. this TWW is terrible lol i am the most impatient person ever!! thanks for your encouragement tho hope you get your :bfp: soon!!! :dust: to you!!!!

I had horrible implantation cramps and pain on a late Friday night (I actually thought I was oving again! And I got my bfp he next Thursday at lunchtime (after a bfn 4 hours earlier) also it depends what tests your using, I was using Internet cheapies and it showed on a digi b4 they gave me a decent line!


----------



## StayHopeful

ghinspire22 said:


> I weighed myself this morning because I have been running and everything.
> 
> It took me like six weeks or so but I lost 7 pounds!!!!

That's awesome, congrats!!!


----------



## gsdowner1

Ok today there is deff. Something up with my body I feel terrible like the start of the flu it kinda hit me this afternoon when I needed to take a nap took a nap for an hour and woke up and felt almost like I had a temp just achey everywhere and just blah but didn't have a temp...I dunno anymore that to think. :shrug:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Here's hoping gsdowner! 
The 2 days b4 my bfp I had a horrid headache and my forehead was always hot like I had a slight fever


----------



## Matilda85

gsdowner that is totally what I felt like the week before I got my :bfp: I actually had two days off in bed just feeling exhausted and achy but didn't have a temp either. I think it is definitely a good sign. Definitely use a FRER, they are so much more sensitive and my line was heaps darker on them than cheapies.

I had such a scare this morn, was at work and went to the bathroom and had a bit of blood. I freaked out and went straight to the drs as I thought I may have had an early miscarriage. Thankfully scan and blood test were all perfect and there was no blood in my womb - apparently it was just light spotting and nothing to worry about. I know people do spot in pregnancy but it was stil really scary. Feel a bit silly as I left work in tears but was so worried about it. The scan definitely made me feel a tonne better. Plus I felt like my dr really cared and since I'm so worried about it he said he'll do more bloods every second day to check my levels are all progressing well so I can just breathe and relax a bit more. 

Just got an email from my manager hoping that everything went well. I love how supportive people can be, like all you ladies :) :dust: to everyone.


----------



## gsdowner1

hopefulfor1st said:


> Here's hoping gsdowner!
> The 2 days b4 my bfp I had a horrid headache and my forehead was always hot like I had a slight fever

Thank you for the encouragement :) I am hopeful I just wanna know now lol I am so tired of waiting... that's just part of it though! Ill definetly keep you all updated :)


----------



## gsdowner1

Matilda85 said:


> gsdowner that is totally what I felt like the week before I got my :bfp: I actually had two days off in bed just feeling exhausted and achy but didn't have a temp either. I think it is definitely a good sign. Definitely use a FRER, they are so much more sensitive and my line was heaps darker on them than cheapies.
> 
> I had such a scare this morn, was at work and went to the bathroom and had a bit of blood. I freaked out and went straight to the drs as I thought I may have had an early miscarriage. Thankfully scan and blood test were all perfect and there was no blood in my womb - apparently it was just light spotting and nothing to worry about. I know people do spot in pregnancy but it was stil really scary. Feel a bit silly as I left work in tears but was so worried about it. The scan definitely made me feel a tonne better. Plus I felt like my dr really cared and since I'm so worried about it he said he'll do more bloods every second day to check my levels are all progressing well so I can just breathe and relax a bit more.
> 
> Just got an email from my manager hoping that everything went well. I love how supportive people can be, like all you ladies :) :dust: to everyone.

Thank you for the encouragement too ! It helps to know that people got there :bfp: with some similar symptoms I've been having :) that is great that you didn't have a mc you always have to be worried about your well being and your babys well being even while at work :) Its nice working somewhere where they actually care about how your doing. Ill keep y'all updated.


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck gsdowner and Matilda, I'm so happy it was just a scare! Fx food both of you!


----------



## StayHopeful

For both of you, not food...


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies. :)

I am 4DPO today, experiencing mild cramping and creamy cm. My ov test today was darker than yesterday so FX that's a positive sign! My boobs feel slightly bruised and nipples are a bit more sensitive than usual. 

I've bought 2 twinpacks of FR tests as they were BOGOF and a twin pack of CB digis. I also have a batch of IC's to use!

I'm dying to test but also terrified at the same time. I really hope we don't have to go through another round of Clomid/Norethisterone.


----------



## ghinspire22

Hubby gets back from his small business trip today. My AF is gone. Guess what that means? 

I am going to be positive this cycle. I am going to be positive this cycle. I am going to be positive this cycle.

I keep telling myself that because I know this is the last cycle before I call the OBGYN. 

*Deep cleansing breath*

I can do this. I can do this. I can do this.

It would be such a story an awesome boost to know that I did it without all the other drugs out there although I know they would help me. 

I mean it's possible right? 

*takes another deep breath*


----------



## laurabe

Mine is over :( 

Started bleeding yesterday, and now its done :(


----------



## babytrying

Iam 29years old, female. iam diagnosed with pcos since i was a teenager and have always been on birth control pills and metformin. now that i want to conceive, i went off bcp since jan this year and currently i am only on metformin to ovulate on my own. i know i did ovulate this month as i got a +opk and ewcm. we had sex during that time. it is 10 dpo today and yesterday i was expriencing bad abdominal cramps and lower back pains, i thought my periods would come anytime and its not due until another 5 days. iam feeling pretty ok today but tired. do you think i could be pregnant with pcos. please advise. i will take a pregnancy test once i miss my period. but just curious to know before hand. thanks,


----------



## nlk

laurabe, im so sorry. have you been checked out or anything? :hugs:

babytrying, welcome. you CAN be pregnant with pcos, just look at the bfps in this group! but we're not going to be able to tell you whether you actually are or not, the only way you will know is to test.

ghinspire, so so happy for you and your super positive cycle! I'll join you, I think!! we'll be positive together :)


----------



## laurabe

Yeh i was at hospital today. No explanation as to why it happened.. just one of those things.. :( 

I'm ok.. Guess i am happy to know that I can concieve naturally.


----------



## babytrying

Thank you. i tested at 11 dpo and got a bfn... just waiting till i miss my period again to test...will keep you posted..


----------



## ghinspire22

We an do this ladies! 

I am sending good vibes to all or PCOS ladies who are just starting, still trying, and newly pregnant.

We got this.


----------



## mumface26

I am sorry to hear that laurabe. :nope: 
Take care darling.

I am also thinking positive and not reading pcos related things anymore.
Going to be super busy this weekend, im helping organise a big diamond jubilee party for tuesday with food, raffles and games and stuff. Plus its the beer walks this weekend. Of course no beer for me this year.

At least it will take my mind of ttc for a few days. And i got two new books to read by my fave author and i need to make 2 fathers day cards too so plenty to keep me busy.

Take care ladies!!

Xxxxx


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm having a rough day today, ladies. My best friend from work had her baby this evening. It was kind of a rough day at work with some other stuff, and people kept dropping by to ask about how she was doing. But they wouldn't just ask, they wanted to have a conversation about it and it was wearing me down. Tonight when I got her husband's text with a picture, I cried for 20 minutes. I am so unbelievably happy for her, but it's so hard when I want it so badly. I'm going to go visit her tomorrow. I feel like such a bad person for not being able to just be happy for them. She's been such a wonderful friend, so suppose during my ttc and my mc. And she'll make a great mom. I'm not really sure where I'm going with this. I think I just needed to get it out. Sorry for the ramble...


----------



## RainAngel

i think im lucky that i dont have any pregnant female friends (or female friends, for that matter!) because i dont think i'd handle it very well. I'm out this cycle, as OH is in the city, but I may be out all together as I may be facing an impending divorce, and being from a small town... sperm donors are hard to find, and expensive. an IUI is about 1000-2000, sperm is anywhere from 100 - 600, and that doesnt inlcude the 1000-1500 FS fee. Ugh.


----------



## stevens2010

I'm sorry Laurabe. :hugs:


----------



## ghinspire22

Laurabe, I am sorry hun. You will get it next time. I know you will.


----------



## ghinspire22

RainAngel said:


> i think im lucky that i dont have any pregnant female friends (or female friends, for that matter!) because i dont think i'd handle it very well. I'm out this cycle, as OH is in the city, but I may be out all together as I may be facing an impending divorce, and being from a small town... sperm donors are hard to find, and expensive. an IUI is about 1000-2000, sperm is anywhere from 100 - 600, and that doesnt inlcude the 1000-1500 FS fee. Ugh.

Sweetie I truly am sorry. It breaks my heart to hear something like that...*hugs*


----------



## gflady

Laurabe, I am so sorry. That really, really sucks. Hope you're ok and get your sticky BFP soon. You can do it :)

I'm with Ghin, feeling the positivity this month. I may not get my BFP for my birthday but that doesn't mean I won't get my BFP for June. Here's to us, ladies. xoxox


----------



## Katerz

I'm confused I went for my 2nd tracking scan yesterday and the sono said she doubts I will ov over the weekend but today's opk is a strong pos is it common to get false positives after clomid?!


----------



## MsPeachyP

Hi everyone just wanted to give an update from my DR. apt.It was confirmed that I did OV this cycle with clomid!! Yaaay I was sooooo nervous it wasn't working. But I am soo glad for theses results, my Dr. is keeping me on both meds until I get my :BFP: Have a great weekend everyone <3


----------



## RainAngel

ghinspire22 said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> i think im lucky that i dont have any pregnant female friends (or female friends, for that matter!) because i dont think i'd handle it very well. I'm out this cycle, as OH is in the city, but I may be out all together as I may be facing an impending divorce, and being from a small town... sperm donors are hard to find, and expensive. an IUI is about 1000-2000, sperm is anywhere from 100 - 600, and that doesnt inlcude the 1000-1500 FS fee. Ugh.
> 
> Sweetie I truly am sorry. It breaks my heart to hear something like that...*hugs*Click to expand...

it sucks.. but perhaps this is just my way of finding out i'm not meant to have a baby.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi everyone,

Can I join in with this thread? 

Bit of a background about me: About 5 years ago (when i was 18) i was told i had PCOS. It made me feel angry and sad at the time but then I moved on since I wasn't trying to a baby at the time. Now my partner and I have been together fr nearly 2 years, we are getting married and are trying for the family we both really want. We NTNP for about 3/4 months then went into full blown trying in september last year. In October we found out I was pregnant, only for us to lose him/her the next day and since then, nothing. I'm actually having to take tablets at the moment cos of my AF totally going out a whack so we can't even do the thing to make the baby!!! So frustrating! (sorry if tmi). They are actually going to send me for an ultrasound to have a look at my ovaries to properly diagnose me with PCOS (happy and annoyed since it hasn't been done before!!) and the doctor said he would put me on metformin if it comes back positive. So the dr is helping 

Anyway, enough rambling about me. Hope you all are ok and that I can join you thread :-D

:dust:
x


----------



## mumface26

welcome TTCwithPCOS! Yes hang with us and chat its great on here :)

Ok so im CD14 and i really think my bodies trying to ovulate. Its my 2nd cycle after bcp and im checking my diary and seeing on cd14 of cycle 1 i was feeling the same....
Crampy but this time on and off and more localised to my lower left side.
My cervix feels high, usually i can feel it with my finger but i cant reach it properly ....eeek tmi sorry!!
My cm is slippery. Not ewcm but close. Example when i pee i wipe, moments later the cm is back....omg sorry tmi oh well bet we have heard worse lol! 
My nipples feel a little tender, on cd 18-24 on cycle1 they felt bruised. Today cd14 they feel a little tender.
I know i should prob get an opk but i point blank refuse as i like to think yessss i might be trying to ovulate and i dont want an opk to say im not and shatter my hopes and leave me thinking why im feeling the above. KWIM?

My last cycle was 33 days so im prob coming close to ovulation.
Best drag him to bed lol!!!
Then its the dreaded 2ww. Ive told him to hide my hpt away and only let me have it when i can use it at the correct times.

Ookkkaaayyy best go now.
Night ladies!!! 


:dust: to all!


----------



## mumface26

Ps.....i read we dont have to have ewcm to mean we are ovating....right....?
Omg! I am reading up on things again. i promised myself i wouldnt do it......naughty!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> I'm confused I went for my 2nd tracking scan yesterday and the sono said she doubts I will ov over the weekend but today's opk is a strong pos is it common to get false positives after clomid?!


an opk picks up lutenizing hormone, with pcos your body constantly has lh cos its constantly trying to ovulate, however an u/sound can see more clearly, to ovulate your ovaries must contain follicles over 24mm to be mature enough to release an egg. the sonographer mustnt have seen any mature follicles in there, so that means its impossible to ovulate.
id talk to your doc about increasing clomd dose, and also my doc told me not to use opks, with pcos u get false positives and they add too much stress


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Ps.....i read we dont have to have ewcm to mean we are ovating....right....?
> Omg! I am reading up on things again. i promised myself i wouldnt do it......naughty!

ive never had ewcm... just the "lotiony" type stuff at time i conceived


----------



## StayHopeful

I use the clear blue digital opks and they work well for me, I had trouble with the cheapie ones though. And I sometimes have ewcm and sometimes not, its not reliable for me.

I'm 5dpo today and still have a lower back ache, plus some mild cramping (almost felt like gas, but lower) and sore bbs/sensitive nipples. Trying not to think about it too hard...


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Ps.....i read we dont have to have ewcm to mean we are ovating....right....?
> Omg! I am reading up on things again. i promised myself i wouldnt do it......naughty!
> 
> ive never had ewcm... just the "lotiony" type stuff at time i conceivedClick to expand...

I guess no two women are the same when it comes to bodies. I will just do as the doc ordered and bd every other day.
Yuk! Woke up full of a cold today bleh! Where'd it come from?

Xxxxx


----------



## nlk

started taking letrozole today, and have a scan booked in for tuesday 12th (and for the injection!) here's hoping this month works!


----------



## StellaBella24

Hopeful for 1st:

I have not been on here this week...manic work week...so just seen your reply to my congratulatory post :thumbup: 
I am on first round of clomid. Think doc might've messed up as told me to take it cd 1-5. Not heard of anyone else taking it 1-5?
I have been ttc for 6months. Diagnosed with pcos last month. Long cycles, 6wks, 7wks, 10wks.

Hoping 50mg of clomid will make me ovulate at a reasonable time this cycle.


----------



## leahfern

Hi stellabella, i have recently been taking clomid, my dr told me to start on cd 2-6, iv looked into this and it varies on different people, but if you are still unsure speak to your dr again so they can explain :) iv been back loads of times to ease my mind, x x x x


----------



## nlk

it might mean that you just ovulate a bit sooner, stellabella. I took it CD2-6 as well. I highly doubt it makes a serious amount of difference!


----------



## RainAngel

TTCwitPCOS said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can I join in with this thread?
> 
> Bit of a background about me: About 5 years ago (when i was 18) i was told i had PCOS. It made me feel angry and sad at the time but then I moved on since I wasn't trying to a baby at the time. Now my partner and I have been together fr nearly 2 years, we are getting married and are trying for the family we both really want. We NTNP for about 3/4 months then went into full blown trying in september last year. In October we found out I was pregnant, only for us to lose him/her the next day and since then, nothing. I'm actually having to take tablets at the moment cos of my AF totally going out a whack so we can't even do the thing to make the baby!!! So frustrating! (sorry if tmi). They are actually going to send me for an ultrasound to have a look at my ovaries to properly diagnose me with PCOS (happy and annoyed since it hasn't been done before!!) and the doctor said he would put me on metformin if it comes back positive. So the dr is helping
> 
> Anyway, enough rambling about me. Hope you all are ok and that I can join you thread :-D
> 
> :dust:
> x

wow, your background sounds alot like mine. i found out in october (of 10) that i was pregnant, just to lose it. hasnt happened since. 

Good luck, and welcome!


----------



## RainAngel

mumface26 said:


> Ps.....i read we dont have to have ewcm to mean we are ovating....right....?
> Omg! I am reading up on things again. i promised myself i wouldnt do it......naughty!

nope, ya dont have to have ewcm

but you do need to not read things online. you might convince yourself you have cervical cancer or something :blush::haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My dr said it doesn't really matter what days u take clomid, and I guess I'm proof since I hadn't had a period in 3 mOnths when I started taking it


----------



## Faithlovehope

Hi hope you don't mind me jumping in. I'm 21 an been ttc for two years this us my fourth cycle of clomid cd 2-6 100mg my progesterone level came back at 158 any other ladies experienced this I've heard normal range is 20. Any opinion greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## gsdowner1

so i haven't tested since 14 dpo im 16 dpo today gonna test tomorrow but today i have been having crampy feelings down there almost like before my period but not quite as strong and have had Zero spotting... also TMI alert my cm is creamy and there is an abundance of it... me and hubby :sex: this morning and it was AMazing :) anyway just wondering if those could be signs of early pregnancy???


----------



## Chiles

Gl gsdowner1. :dust:


----------



## stevens2010

Hi everyone, I'm 8DPO today and so nervous for testing in a few days. Been trying not to symptom spot cos it's still early... I am failing so far lol. :dohh:

Gsdowner1, I think those are good signs, I have my FX for you! :)


----------



## ghinspire22

Happy Monday everyone.

Good luck to those testing and those continuing the TTC journey. Last night I came home from Wine Fest in Virginia. It was a great time with my friends and I was able to relax. Hubby and I got home and bd before bed. I know that I am not necessarily in my fertile days but it can't hurt. I am not using a monitor this round and decided just to take my Metformin and go for it. Then if nothing happens then I will just call the gyno and see what happens. 

I have nothing to lose and last night while bd I kept saying to myself that I was making a baby. So positive vibes.


----------



## StayHopeful

stevens2010 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm 8DPO today and so nervous for testing in a few days. Been trying not to symptom spot cos it's still early... I am failing so far lol. :dohh:
> 
> Gsdowner1, I think those are good signs, I have my FX for you! :)

When are you planning on testing? I'm 7dpo today and trying to hold out at least until this weekend.


----------



## stevens2010

StayHopeful said:


> stevens2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm 8DPO today and so nervous for testing in a few days. Been trying not to symptom spot cos it's still early... I am failing so far lol. :dohh:
> 
> Gsdowner1, I think those are good signs, I have my FX for you! :)
> 
> When are you planning on testing? I'm 7dpo today and trying to hold out at least until this weekend.Click to expand...

I think I'm going to use one of my eBay cheapies on Thursday at the earliest.. That'll make me 11DPO when I test. I have FR tests and a twinpack of digis to use if I get any lines. 

Heck, I did a cheapie when I was 4DPO, I'll probably cave and do one earlier. :blush:


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm trying so hard to hold out! My temp dipped this morning so I'm really hoping that's a good sign...


----------



## Faithlovehope

I tested thus morning an got a BFP!!! can't believe it actually asked my friend if I was going crazy an seeing things but definitely a positive.

Was taking 109mg clomid days 2-6 vitamin b complex an bd every day from when af finished til thismorning!

Didn't want to symptom spot either but found this month my bbs didn't hurt at all normally they hurt like hell two weeks before af. Also been feeling sick the last few days although convinced myself it was because I eat like a pig!

Hope u all get ur bfp I can honestly say I never thought I would be lucky enough to conceive again after a Mmc in 2010. Was supposed to be having an ovarian drilling lap an dye done in 5 weeks so happy!

Fingers crossed for all you amazing ladies xxxx


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, faith!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Faithlovehope said:


> I tested thus morning an got a BFP!!! can't believe it actually asked my friend if I was going crazy an seeing things but definitely a positive.
> 
> Was taking 109mg clomid days 2-6 vitamin b complex an bd every day from when af finished til thismorning!
> 
> Didn't want to symptom spot either but found this month my bbs didn't hurt at all normally they hurt like hell two weeks before af. Also been feeling sick the last few days although convinced myself it was because I eat like a pig!
> 
> Hope u all get ur bfp I can honestly say I never thought I would be lucky enough to conceive again after a Mmc in 2010. Was supposed to be having an ovarian drilling lap an dye done in 5 weeks so happy!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you amazing ladies xxxx

Congrats! :flower:


----------



## babyluv25

i just started 100mg clomid today first round im excited and nervous i have pcos so only periods every 3 months for some reason i got two in a row which i love and got to start my clomid today hopefully thats a sign lol anyways everyone have a good day and i cant wait to see what ladies get a bfp soon :)


----------



## gsdowner1

I give up its 17 dpo and :bfn: again I think I'm out this round called doc. Today but they haven't called me back yet..we shall see what they say. Today sucks.. me and hubs are fighting too which doesn't help my stress level. Grrrrrrrr... ok rant is over . :dust: to all!


----------



## ghinspire22

gsdowner1 said:


> I give up its 17 dpo and :bfn: again I think I'm out this round called doc. Today but they haven't called me back yet..we shall see what they say. Today sucks.. me and hubs are fighting too which doesn't help my stress level. Grrrrrrrr... ok rant is over . :dust: to all!

I'm sorry. I hate long cycles and feeling the frustration. *hugs*


----------



## ghinspire22

Faithlovehope said:


> I tested thus morning an got a BFP!!! can't believe it actually asked my friend if I was going crazy an seeing things but definitely a positive.
> 
> Was taking 109mg clomid days 2-6 vitamin b complex an bd every day from when af finished til thismorning!
> 
> Didn't want to symptom spot either but found this month my bbs didn't hurt at all normally they hurt like hell two weeks before af. Also been feeling sick the last few days although convinced myself it was because I eat like a pig!
> 
> Hope u all get ur bfp I can honestly say I never thought I would be lucky enough to conceive again after a Mmc in 2010. Was supposed to be having an ovarian drilling lap an dye done in 5 weeks so happy!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you amazing ladies xxxx

Congratulations!


----------



## stevens2010

Congratulations Faithlovehope! Fantastic news. :)

9DPO and trying my best not to do any tests!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Got my early scan tomorrow!
Bit worried there will be nothing there, no heartbeat etc. argh


----------



## gflady

Good luck hopeful!

Congrats faith on your bfp!

I'm on cd32 today and my bbs are killing! Unfortunately this usually happens 2 weeks before AF. Boo. Xx


----------



## lilyannabella

hopefulfor1st said:


> Got my early scan tomorrow!
> Bit worried there will be nothing there, no heartbeat etc. argh

You'll be fine. You must be so excited! 
I have my follicular scan tomorrow to see if the clomid is working. I have been having this Bach ache since last night. It's so uncomfortable ugh!


----------



## Katerz

Good luck hopeful! Congrats faith!

Have my 3rd tracking scan tomorrow haven't had one since Friday due to the bank holidays for the jubilee. 

DH's friend called him this morning to announce they are expecting their 2nd and his wife is 4 weeks along. I feel a bit sad that he felt the need to announce it so soon bearing in mind his friend knows what we are going through and called him this morning after not being in touch for a couple of weeks. Also this was the friend who announced their last on our wedding day...again at 4 weeks!!

Today is a bitch day for me!! Lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aw, I'm sure it's not intended to be spiteful! 
It's really hard to keep secret! I've already told 3 friends n 2 girls at work and family! Can't wait til I can fully come out of the closet! I find it hard when I've got people in Facebook announcing pregnancy so early, and I'm about the same dates but won't say anything so early on fbook so have to keep my mouth shut when I wanna say "me too!!!!"


----------



## Katerz

Yeah I know it's not spiteful I must be having an off day! I feel terrible that I don't feel happy for them! I'm sure it will pass and the scan tomorrow will stick me back on the positive thinking path!


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Got my early scan tomorrow!
> Bit worried there will be nothing there, no heartbeat etc. argh

You are going to be just fine. :) No worries.


----------



## ghinspire22

So I had an 8:30am massage appointment which was awesome. I needed it. Then on the way home I listened to music and said out loud that hubby and I were going to make a baby this cycle. I said it to myself like a little pep talk and then got home to seduce my husband. Hehe! Morning bding is fun. 

This is my cycle!

I can do it without calling an Obgyn...
I can! I can! I can!
Positive thinking.


----------



## StayHopeful

Katerz, I'm sure it wasn't meant to be spiteful but it's still hard to hear. It's so tough when you desperately want it too. Soon it will be your turn and you can give them a call :hug:

GL, hopeful! I'm sure the scan will go wonderfully and I'm excited for you!

My temp dipped yesterday but is back up this morning, today I have way more lotiony cm too. Trying to wait until Saturday (12dpo) to test... I just got back from getting my blood drawn to check my progesterone level, so I guess we'll see what that says.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz, in a similar situation I have an older step brother and his wife who tried for years to get pregnant and couldn't n I'm definitely not looking forward to telling them! They had 6 failed ivf rounds.

Well it's 7am, I've been awake for an hour can't sleep! Scan is at 9. 
Just want it to be over so I can relax a little!


----------



## MsPeachyP

Faithlovehope--congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> So I had an 8:30am massage appointment which was awesome. I needed it. Then on the way home I listened to music and said out loud that hubby and I were going to make a baby this cycle. I said it to myself like a little pep talk and then got home to seduce my husband. Hehe! Morning bding is fun.
> 
> This is my cycle!
> 
> I can do it without calling an Obgyn...
> I can! I can! I can!
> Positive thinking.

Yesss!! Possitive thinking all the way to our bfps!!! :dust:

I have a book about conception, pregnancy and birth and the long and short of it is mind over matter and thinking positive. It touches on pcos and the author mentions how she has told pcos ladies to imagine their ovaries ovulating and imagine the sperm racing towards the egg. It sounds daft but im giving it a try this cycle! I bet your massage was devine! 

Im cd18 (12:15am uk time) and im confident i have ov'd! My cervix felt high and cm been rather slippery last three days. Im full of a cold and tired from jubilee party but still bd'ng each night. Going to capture that egg and fertilise the heck out of it! Imagine, millions of sperm cornering my one egg.......imagine its happening like my book says.

hopefulfor1st your scan will go fine and you will see your lil sweetpea!
Ghinspire22 i am with you in positive thinking!!

:dust: 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

everything went well! 
im actually a day behind what i thought though
saw hb at 115bpm, and heard it!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> everything went well!
> im actually a day behind what i thought though
> saw hb at 115bpm, and heard it!

:happydance: thats fantastic im glad your sweetpea is doing good!!! 
Im very confident with this current cycle. 
My pelvic scan is june 18th to check my ovaries.......imagine if they found a baby instead??

Take care :hugs:
Xxxxx


----------



## lilyannabella

Well just did my follicular scan absolutely nothing!! The clomid didnt work. They said next cycle I should up the dosage...I'm bummed:cry:


----------



## mumface26

My bezzie friend just booked us tickets for a rock concert in december, if i were pregnant by then would it be wise to go? She knows im ttc and knows mosh pits are out of the question these days. Unlike back in the good old days, we not daft 17 yr olds anymore......yeah im really gonna go crowd surfing at the age of 26....
Do u think it would be ok to go?
Get baby rocking from an early age? 
My sister went to bon jovi at 28 weeks and got seated.
I have read too much exposure to noise can damage hearing but what if ypu work in a noisy place anyway? 

Xxxxx


----------



## mumface26

lilyannabella said:


> Well just did my follicular scan absolutely nothing!! The clomid didnt work. They said next cycle I should up the dosage...I'm bummed:cry:

:hugs: i really hope it works on your next cycle hun.
:hugs: 

Xxxx


----------



## StellaBella24

hopefulfor1st said:


> everything went well!
> im actually a day behind what i thought though
> saw hb at 115bpm, and heard it!

Congratulations!!! Relax and emjoy now.xxx


----------



## StellaBella24

lilyannabella said:


> Well just did my follicular scan absolutely nothing!! The clomid didnt work. They said next cycle I should up the dosage...I'm bummed:cry:

Sorry to hear this! I am on cycle one of clomid, cd 15, no sign of ovulation (temp and opks). I am not having any other monitoring done. Hoping something happens soon...it's been 10 days since last clomid pill


----------



## lilyannabella

StellaBella24 said:


> lilyannabella said:
> 
> 
> Well just did my follicular scan absolutely nothing!! The clomid didnt work. They said next cycle I should up the dosage...I'm bummed:cry:
> 
> Sorry to hear this! I am on cycle one of clomid, cd 15, no sign of ovulation (temp and opks). I am not having any other monitoring done. Hoping something happens soon...it's been 10 days since last clomid pillClick to expand...

I hope you have better luck than me. The only good news I got was my lining was very thick and healthy. So hopefully AF will come on is own. She also told me after 3 weeks if AF doesn't arrive I should take provera. I hope I'm not one of the few that's clomid resistant. DH said he won't do IVF if it leads to that.:cry:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I ovulated 13 days after last clomid pill


----------



## Lika

Hey all :) I just came back from the dr and he diagnosed me with pcos :( not what I wanted to hear ugh. He put me on metformin, so tomorrow I will sart taking 1 500mg pill after breakfast and increase the dosage every week until I start taking 2000mg a day. I know I have a long road ahead of me but I'm ready to have my lil bundle of joy :)

:hug: and :dust: to all of you :)


----------



## Matilda85

hopefulfor1st said:


> everything went well!
> im actually a day behind what i thought though
> saw hb at 115bpm, and heard it!

Hopeful that is amazing! I'm so happy it went well. I too am a bit worried about the no heartbeat/something being wrong but have been getting hcg bloods every second day and they are increasing perfectly so FXed it'll be all good. My FS doesn't do the scan until 7 weeks so another 2 to go! 

Feel like I haven't been on here for ages, so much to catch up on. Hope everyone is going well :)


----------



## laurabe

What is metformin? I have PCOS and have never been given anything for it


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats on the good scan, hopeful!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi guys, in case any of you are interested, today we found we are team :pink: x


----------



## ghinspire22

I woke up this morning craving a bath. My muscles have been sore from running and so I poured in some Epsom salts and soaked for twenty minutes while reading a book. 

Staying positive has been slightly difficult when I found out one of our friends are pregnant. The couple already has an amazing little boy. I am happy for them but it was a little twinge in my heart. The thought, why can't it be me came to mind.

However, I told myself that it will be ok. So I closed my eyes and said, "Hubby and I can make a baby. We will make a baby. This cycle."

I am relaxing a little today before going to get coffee with a friend. 

Hope everyone is well. Thinking of all of you.


----------



## ghinspire22

Mrs.B. said:


> Hi guys, in case any of you are interested, today we found we are team :pink: x

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Katerz

Had another follicle scan today. Ovary behaved its self and I ov'd over the weekend looks like the opk's were telling the truth :) feeling positive again. So I guess I am officially in the 2ww :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Mrs.B! That's so exciting!

I was dumb and tested today at 9dpo. I know it was too early. I was feeling good about waiting until this weekend, then last night I found out that a friend is accidentally pregnant. She's in a completely screwed up relationship with a guy who is also sleeping with two other women and he's had a vasectomy, but she's preggo. And here I am, PCOS and a mc, having :sex: on a schedule and sticking my butt under a pillow afterward, using preseed, cutting out alcohol and caffeine, and pumping my body full of hormones with nothing to show for it. :cry:

Sorry ladies, I'm just having a really hard time with this one. I'm trying to stay optimistic, but I know clomid can play tricks so I'm trying to ignore the bloating and mild cramping and sore bbs. I've never had a temp dip before, so I'm hoping that's a good sign. I guess I just have to wait and see.


----------



## Lika

My doc said met can help me ovulate and hopefully conceive. I believe metformin is one of the treatments for pcos. He wouldn't put me on clomid because he said its for infertility, which is not really our case. I got pg 3 times but mc every time. I have high hopes met will help me have a healthy baby :) fxd!!!


----------



## mumface26

Lika said:


> laurabe said:
> 
> 
> What is metformin? I have PCOS and have never been given anything for it[/
> 
> My doc said met can help me ovulate and possibly get my :bfp: it's one of the treatments for pcos :)
> 
> From what i have researched metformin is to help your body deal with insulin better i think....?
> Like laurabe i wasnt given any info or meds for pcos (see my signature) my scans on june 18th so if pcos is found im going to ask for clomid.Click to expand...


----------



## mumface26

Just a thought ........ Why is it when couples have trouble ttc its always the woman who jas.to be chcked.first? Of course it must be us that has a problem not the male.
A friend at work has told me shes ttc for 9 months to no avail and of course she is the first to go for tests so i said.cant hubby go aswel? She says no its prob her as he has a son from previous relationship......doesnt mean he migjt not need a sperm count.


----------



## nlk

welcome, sorry ive been missing! super busy!

Mrs.B. thats so exciting!!! I seriously thought you were having a boy?! I have no idea why though lol!

Lika/lauraba metformin can help you deal better with insulin, which will in turn help you to ovulate. It is usually used if you are struggling with your weight a bit. A higher weight can mean that you don't have as regular cycles or don't ovulate as you should, so you might actually have cycles without having to go through other treatments, after metformin :)

Hopeful, I'm glad your scan went ok! It's so amazing that you heard the heartbeat as well!

ghinspire, I'm so excited for you this month! I think doing a positive cycle will do wonders, and I am so 1000000000% behind you on it! I'm also not bothering to do anything other than taking my drugs and folic acid. Just taking it easy and relaxing this month! I may even have to steal your idea of a nice relaxing bath.....

AFM - I take my last dose tomorrow morning, and then I have my scan tuesday 12th. If the scan shows follicles, then I get the injection trigger thing. Reaallllly hoping that this is it! I was FINALLY able to get some of the injection as well, so its already in the fridge and everything! 

I'm really hoping that by some sort of freak happening, everyone in this group who is still trying gets their BFP this month! Long shot I know, but everyone deserves it soooo badly!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

nlk said:


> Mrs.B. thats so exciting!!! I seriously thought you were having a boy?! I have no idea why though lol!
> !

Me too!! So shocked! :haha:


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies, I'm feeling very sorry for myself today. I've spent the last 5 days indulging in far too much alcohol and unhealthy foods. I feel awful and stressing about weight gain, which could hinder my chances of TTC. Ugh. I'm going back on metformin tomorrow and DH and I have decided to cut out alcohol completely in the hope that we'll get pregnant. 

I just feel really down that we're still not pregnant, and I'm binge eating loads to deal with the disappointment which is making everything a million times worse. I hate myself today. Sorry to be such a downer! xoxoxo


----------



## Lika

gflady said:


> Hi ladies, I'm feeling very sorry for myself today. I've spent the last 5 days indulging in far too much alcohol and unhealthy foods. I feel awful and stressing about weight gain, which could hinder my chances of TTC. Ugh. I'm going back on metformin tomorrow and DH and I have decided to cut out alcohol completely in the hope that we'll get pregnant.
> 
> I just feel really down that we're still not pregnant, and I'm binge eating loads to deal with the disappointment which is making everything a million times worse. I hate myself today. Sorry to be such a downer! xoxoxo

:hug: hope you feel better tomorrow :) I will be starting met tomorrow too :) :dust: our way :D


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk said:


> welcome, sorry ive been missing! super busy!
> 
> Mrs.B. thats so exciting!!! I seriously thought you were having a boy?! I have no idea why though lol!
> 
> Lika/lauraba metformin can help you deal better with insulin, which will in turn help you to ovulate. It is usually used if you are struggling with your weight a bit. A higher weight can mean that you don't have as regular cycles or don't ovulate as you should, so you might actually have cycles without having to go through other treatments, after metformin :)
> 
> Hopeful, I'm glad your scan went ok! It's so amazing that you heard the heartbeat as well!
> 
> ghinspire, I'm so excited for you this month! I think doing a positive cycle will do wonders, and I am so 1000000000% behind you on it! I'm also not bothering to do anything other than taking my drugs and folic acid. Just taking it easy and relaxing this month! I may even have to steal your idea of a nice relaxing bath.....
> 
> AFM - I take my last dose tomorrow morning, and then I have my scan tuesday 12th. If the scan shows follicles, then I get the injection trigger thing. Reaallllly hoping that this is it! I was FINALLY able to get some of the injection as well, so its already in the fridge and everything!
> 
> I'm really hoping that by some sort of freak happening, everyone in this group who is still trying gets their BFP this month! Long shot I know, but everyone deserves it soooo badly!!!

Taking time to relax is just what we all need. I just hope it works. :)


----------



## ghinspire22

gflady said:


> Hi ladies, I'm feeling very sorry for myself today. I've spent the last 5 days indulging in far too much alcohol and unhealthy foods. I feel awful and stressing about weight gain, which could hinder my chances of TTC. Ugh. I'm going back on metformin tomorrow and DH and I have decided to cut out alcohol completely in the hope that we'll get pregnant.
> 
> I just feel really down that we're still not pregnant, and I'm binge eating loads to deal with the disappointment which is making everything a million times worse. I hate myself today. Sorry to be such a downer! xoxoxo

We all have those times. I think PCOS or not every woman ttc and not conceiving feels that way. Don't get too down on yourself and just take measures to eat better and do something nice for yourself. The key is to start treating yourself better and then you'll feel better too.

*hugs*


----------



## MrsC10

Hi ladies. I'd like to join this thread..if you'll have me :)

I'm 27 and DH is 35. After spending yesterday in hospital in excrutiating pain, I was sent for a scan of my ovaries. I've been asking my doctor for this for about a year!
The scan showed that my right ovary is 8 times the size it should be and my left ovary is 4 times larger than it should be. Apparently though, they're 'not typcal polycistic ovaries'. hmmm....I've to go for another scan which I should get the date for in the next week or so. If the scan shows I have cysts, they could be between 5,6 or even 7cm in diameter!! That's huge!!

I've read up A LOT on PCOS recently and yesterday was the kick up the backside I needed to help myself. Today, I went to the shops and have bought everything that I should eat and I've thrown out everything I shouldn't. I'm cutting out alcohol and have given up caffeine. I have tea and coffee all day at work so that's gonna be hard, but I've made it through day 1 :)

I've dusted down the pedometer and will be starting to use this tomorrow. I need to do at least 10,000 steps a day. That's my target.

My DH is being really supportive and has decided to eat the same as me so I don't feel like I'm doing it all on my own.

I've read through a lot of the posts on here and know that I'll get the support I need. Hopefully I'll be able to give you girls some support too :)

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## mumface26

I think a blast of your fave music can do wonders to ones mood! Im on a bus travelling home from work with my music on very loud through my ear phones, had a rubbish day in work but music helps me unwind and feel good again especially songs that remind me of gigs i have rocked til dawn too. Feel like singing out loud........

Ghinspire i will also take a relaxing bath too when i get home.

Gflady i have eaten loads of rubbish last few days too but i have been to and organised jubilee celebrations too but like you i am now on the straight and narrow now.

:dust: to us all!!! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## mumface26

MrsC10 said:


> Hi ladies. I'd like to join this thread..if you'll have me :)
> 
> I'm 27 and DH is 35. After spending yesterday in hospital in excrutiating pain, I was sent for a scan of my ovaries. I've been asking my doctor for this for about a year!
> The scan showed that my right ovary is 8 times the size it should be and my left ovary is 4 times larger than it should be. Apparently though, they're 'not typcal polycistic ovaries'. hmmm....I've to go for another scan which I should get the date for in the next week or so. If the scan shows I have cysts, they could be between 5,6 or even 7cm in diameter!! That's huge!!
> 
> I've read up A LOT on PCOS recently and yesterday was the kick up the backside I needed to help myself. Today, I went to the shops and have bought everything that I should eat and I've thrown out everything I shouldn't. I'm cutting out alcohol and have given up caffeine. I have tea and coffee all day at work so that's gonna be hard, but I've made it through day 1 :)
> 
> I've dusted down the pedometer and will be starting to use this tomorrow. I need to do at least 10,000 steps a day. That's my target.
> 
> My DH is being really supportive and has decided to eat the same as me so I don't feel like I'm doing it all on my own.
> 
> I've read through a lot of the posts on here and know that I'll get the support I need. Hopefully I'll be able to give you girls some support too :)
> 
> Baby dust to all xx

Welcome!! I too am on a health kick after too much jubilee celabrations lol! 

I was told i have enlarged ovaries with cysts so awaiting a scan on june 18th. I havwnt had pain though. Just a few cramps which i pretend to be me trying to ovulate.


Xxxxx


----------



## MrsC10

[/QUOTE]

Welcome!! I too am on a health kick after too much jubilee celabrations lol! 

I was told i have enlarged ovaries with cysts so awaiting a scan on june 18th. I havwnt had pain though. Just a few cramps which i pretend to be me trying to ovulate.


Xxxxx[/QUOTE]

It was awful pain. Kind of like a really bad stitch that wouldn't go away! They think either a cyst has burst or that my ovary or a cyst has tried to twist itself. Ouch! Even the description sounds painful!

Fingers crossed we can keep up our health kicks. Its the weekend thats going to kill me. Hopefully I can keep strong. I'm sure my husband will be a massive help.

xx


----------



## StayHopeful

gflady said:


> Hi ladies, I'm feeling very sorry for myself today. I've spent the last 5 days indulging in far too much alcohol and unhealthy foods. I feel awful and stressing about weight gain, which could hinder my chances of TTC. Ugh. I'm going back on metformin tomorrow and DH and I have decided to cut out alcohol completely in the hope that we'll get pregnant.
> 
> I just feel really down that we're still not pregnant, and I'm binge eating loads to deal with the disappointment which is making everything a million times worse. I hate myself today. Sorry to be such a downer! xoxoxo

Sorry you're having a rough day! :hugs: i agree, I think everyone ttc goes through days like that. We're here for you!


----------



## Skyybow

@NLK..sorry for delayed response! I'm a property manager and last week and first week of the month are hectic and busy! I'm now on CD31 and tomorrow is my last Provera tab then its the waiting game for AF so i can call and make my Clomid check appt only im pretty sure i can feel a cyst on my left ovary so may be out another cycle as FS has said before if active cyst fertility meds so not sure if that means BC until gone?Ahh, lovely PCOS! :( Hope your cycle is moving along along a lot Moore positively than mine! :)


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies, well it's a new day and I have a sugar hangover but it's the beginning of my renewed efforts to eat well, exercise and not drink alcohol. Going to try to channel whatever positivity I can muster up! :) 

Thanks for all your wonderful words xoxoxox


----------



## MrsC10

This is my first full day of eating well too. I'm well chuffed with myself that I've just managed to turn down a taste of someone's chips. Hurrah!! Will power has nothing on me :)


----------



## gflady

MrsC10, nice work! I'm about to visit my friend and we usually end up eating wine gums or something sweet together... hoping I'll have the willpower to say no, espesh as we have people over for dinner tonight! Cooking a healthy dinner tho :)


----------



## Lika

Hey ladies how y'all doing? :)
Phew! First day of metforminXR was good :) no nasty side effects as I had read, which is a great relief :) no waiting for the :witch: to show up and end this ridiculously long cycle...44 days and counting ugh! Anyways, sending :hug: and &#10084; to all of you :)


----------



## Katerz

I need to get on the healthy track again had a naughty couple of weeks ooooooops!


----------



## bubblz82

Hey ladies, I was at the gyno yesterday. Thought I would come on here to lift my spirits. I am glad you are eating heathly as I started this morning. Giving up smoking wasnt enough for the gyno to help me. He wants me to lose 2 stone or show that I am trying over the next 6 weeks.

The more I try not to eat, the more I eat. I knew I had to lose weight and have the biggest thing to push me but that man really does not understand. He thin, I am sure hes eating a McDonalds everyday! OK he is maybe not but I been eating bad food all my life and it is not easy to change within 6 weeks. That is my rant over.

I am still enjoying ttc. I watched one born every minute to try and get my mind ready for the pain. I do not think that will work.

Could you all leave me a comment from time to time to remind me that gyno is going to shout at me in 6 weeks if I do not have weight off. I need support PLEASE....many thanx


----------



## Lika

bubblz82 said:


> Hey ladies, I was at the gyno yesterday. Thought I would come on here to lift my spirits. I am glad you are eating heathly as I started this morning. Giving up smoking wasnt enough for the gyno to help me. He wants me to lose 2 stone or show that I am trying over the next 6 weeks.
> 
> The more I try not to eat, the more I eat. I knew I had to lose weight and have the biggest thing to push me but that man really does not understand. He thin, I am sure hes eating a McDonalds everyday! OK he is maybe not but I been eating bad food all my life and it is not easy to change within 6 weeks. That is my rant over.
> 
> I am still enjoying ttc. I watched one born every minute to try and get my mind ready for the pain. I do not think that will work.
> 
> Could you all leave me a comment from time to time to remind me that gyno is going to shout at me in 6 weeks if I do not have weight off. I need support PLEASE....many thanx

Hun we are here for you :) :hug:!!!
Have you tried calorie counting? I know it sounds silly but it has helped me lose a lot of weight :) they have free calorie counter and diet tracker, called my fitness pal. It's totally free :) you just have to log all te food you eat, I try being on a 1200-1400 cal a day, plus exercise etc ;) losing weight is HARD! You are not alone in this road ;)
Much &#10084;


----------



## Katerz

Bubblz I cut out carbs and lost lbs. DH gets annoyed when the dr tells me to keep losing weight but I have to remind him doc knows best! Keep reminding yourself that losing lbs will be worth it when you have LO! Xxx


----------



## mumface26

Good luck with the weight loss! 
I caved and had three choccy digestives.
My tea is healthy. Im having cottage pie made with lean mince which i then left to drain for 15mins to ensure no excess fat is on it. The mash is made using skimmed milk and a bit of marjorine and apart from a few blobs of brown sauce id say its one of my low fat dishes......? :shrug:
My doc didnt say anything about my weight. Im prob only 6lb overweight if that so i havent got a lot to lose really.
Im going buying a 2nd hand bike this weekend so cycling will be my new exercise. Tour de france watch out lol! 

I hope everyone does well with their weight.

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

MrsC10 said:


> This is my first full day of eating well too. I'm well chuffed with myself that I've just managed to turn down a taste of someone's chips. Hurrah!! Will power has nothing on me :)

Well done its a step in the right direction! 
I quit smoking 5yr ago so if i can kick the cigs then losing weight should be easy......


----------



## mumface26

bubblz82 said:


> Hey ladies, I was at the gyno yesterday. Thought I would come on here to lift my spirits. I am glad you are eating heathly as I started this morning. Giving up smoking wasnt enough for the gyno to help me. He wants me to lose 2 stone or show that I am trying over the next 6 weeks.
> 
> The more I try not to eat, the more I eat. I knew I had to lose weight and have the biggest thing to push me but that man really does not understand. He thin, I am sure hes eating a McDonalds everyday! OK he is maybe not but I been eating bad food all my life and it is not easy to change within 6 weeks. That is my rant over.
> 
> I am still enjoying ttc. I watched one born every minute to try and get my mind ready for the pain. I do not think that will work.
> 
> Could you all leave me a comment from time to time to remind me that gyno is going to shout at me in 6 weeks if I do not have weight off. I need support PLEASE....many thanx

One born every minute is fantastic! It always makes me and my fella sob lol!
Its a great show.

My sis had trouble losing weight so her doc sent her weigjt watchers free.for 12 week.

Xxx


----------



## MsPeachyP

Well I'm out this round af is here, and right before our anniversary saturday :( but it's ok I actually feel amazing, so round 2 will start saturday.


----------



## MrsC10

Aww hun! At least you now get to move on to the next cycle. Keep that chin up. We'll all get our bfp's soon xx


----------



## bubblz82

PHP:







mumface26 said:


> bubblz82 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I was at the gyno yesterday. Thought I would come on here to lift my spirits. I am glad you are eating heathly as I started this morning. Giving up smoking wasnt enough for the gyno to help me. He wants me to lose 2 stone or show that I am trying over the next 6 weeks.
> 
> The more I try not to eat, the more I eat. I knew I had to lose weight and have the biggest thing to push me but that man really does not understand. He thin, I am sure hes eating a McDonalds everyday! OK he is maybe not but I been eating bad food all my life and it is not easy to change within 6 weeks. That is my rant over.
> 
> I am still enjoying ttc. I watched one born every minute to try and get my mind ready for the pain. I do not think that will work.
> 
> Could you all leave me a comment from time to time to remind me that gyno is going to shout at me in 6 weeks if I do not have weight off. I need support PLEASE....many thanx
> 
> One born every minute is fantastic! It always makes me and my fella sob lol!
> Its a great show.
> 
> My sis had trouble losing weight so her doc sent her weigjt watchers free.for 12 week.
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

can i ask how she managed tht? id love for tht to hapen. 1day my 1st day which is gud. fingers crossed i get all the bad weight off to get the gud weight on lol 

iv been eain badly all my life, its hard to change. i hv improved but not enough but most of all i put weight on after losin 3 and half stone all because i fell in love...men lol 

hope we r all on the rite road to wee babies!!!:happydance:


----------



## mumface26

bubblz82 said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubblz82 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I was at the gyno yesterday. Thought I would come on here to lift my spirits. I am glad you are eating heathly as I started this morning. Giving up smoking wasnt enough for the gyno to help me. He wants me to lose 2 stone or show that I am trying over the next 6 weeks.
> 
> The more I try not to eat, the more I eat. I knew I had to lose weight and have the biggest thing to push me but that man really does not understand. He thin, I am sure hes eating a McDonalds everyday! OK he is maybe not but I been eating bad food all my life and it is not easy to change within 6 weeks. That is my rant over.
> 
> I am still enjoying ttc. I watched one born every minute to try and get my mind ready for the pain. I do not think that will work.
> 
> Could you all leave me a comment from time to time to remind me that gyno is going to shout at me in 6 weeks if I do not have weight off. I need support PLEASE....many thanx
> 
> One born every minute is fantastic! It always makes me and my fella sob lol!
> Its a great show.
> 
> My sis had trouble losing weight so her doc sent her weigjt watchers free.for 12 week.
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> can i ask how she managed tht? id love for tht to hapen. 1day my 1st day which is gud. fingers crossed i get all the bad weight off to get the gud weight on lol
> 
> iv been eain badly all my life, its hard to change. i hv improved but not enough but most of all i put weight on after losin 3 and half stone all because i fell in love...men lol
> 
> hope we r all on the rite road to wee babies!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I really dont know how she got 12 week free weight watchers. When i asked my doc she sort of sniggered snd said no as im not badly obese, neithers my sis but i guess different docs have different approaches. Mine just gave me a stack of leaflets on healthy eati.g lol! 
Yes i must agree men make u gain weight! They take u for meals and buy u chocolates....but its our choice we eat them so .....
When we met i was 10st and a size 12. Now im touching a 16 and almost 11 stone. I went to 12 stone but lost it last year but i fear its creeping back on! Also i quit smoking 5 year ago and gained a bit then.
I havent touched alcohol since my 21st birthday (5yr ago) after a monster hangover so junk food aside i like to think im pretty healthy.
Junk and too many carbs makes me very sluggish. Food shopping on saturday and ive filled an a4 sheet of paper with meals for the week, all made fresh and from scratch. Not a frozen meal in sight! Im feeling so good this cycle. (cd 18 feel fab!!)
The next lot of weight i gain will be my baby weight! 

Sorry ive rambled on but id like to hope my positive vibes rub off!! 


:dust:

Xxxxxx


----------



## gflady

Day one of healthy eating down but goodness I barely kept my calorie intake to 1700, don't know how you guys keep it to 1200-1400!!! Crazy. But then I haven't felt deprived today, just in control. Saw my friend who's 8 mths pregnant today. Wish it were me! Xxx


----------



## gsdowner1

Update: 20 dpo I believe still :bfn: got a doc appt. On Monday to do an exam and blood work if still :bfn: hope all goes well may be out this round ...we shall see


----------



## Lika

gflady said:


> Day one of healthy eating down but goodness I barely kept my calorie intake to 1700, don't know how you guys keep it to 1200-1400!!! Crazy. But then I haven't felt deprived today, just in control. Saw my friend who's 8 mths pregnant today. Wish it were me! Xxx

Lol it's not as difficult as it sounds  when I first started dieting my cal intake was 2100 a day, I just decreased by 100 cal every week so that I could slowly get used to it :) most days I do good and can keep to max of 1400 but on the weekends I'm pretty sure I'm up in the 2000's lol
I just bough a food processor and I'm sooooo excited about it hahahaha Im trying to cut out refined sugar and caffeine from my diet but it's so dang hard!!!

Well ladies I'm off to start my day :)
Hope y'all have an awesome day :D
:hug:


----------



## gflady

Lika said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Day one of healthy eating down but goodness I barely kept my calorie intake to 1700, don't know how you guys keep it to 1200-1400!!! Crazy. But then I haven't felt deprived today, just in control. Saw my friend who's 8 mths pregnant today. Wish it were me! Xxx
> 
> Lol it's not as difficult as it sounds  when I first started dieting my cal intake was 2100 a day, I just decreased by 100 cal every week so that I could slowly get used to it :) most days I do good and can keep to max of 1400 but on the weekends I'm pretty sure I'm up in the 2000's lol
> I just bough a food processor and I'm sooooo excited about it hahahaha Im trying to cut out refined sugar and caffeine from my diet but it's so dang hard!!!
> 
> Well ladies I'm off to start my day :)
> Hope y'all have an awesome day :D
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks Lika! I'll try doing that.

I have a food processor and it's amazing! I love it. 

Happy Friday everyone! xoxox


----------



## mumface26

gsdowner1 said:


> Update: 20 dpo I believe still :bfn: got a doc appt. On Monday to do an exam and blood work if still :bfn: hope all goes well may be out this round ...we shall see

Good luck hun i hope it all goes well.
Im cd19 today and feel confident this may be my bfp cycle......im being very very positive 
Im certain i ov'd on cd11-15....? I felt mild cramps on and off and cm was different. Or maybe it was my enlarged ovaries with cysts playing up?
Hhhmmm. I have a pelvic scan 18 june to see whats going on.

:dust:

Xxxxxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

Morning ladies!

I am so proud of everyone tryin to eat healthy and all the positive vibes. I think you are all amazing!!

This cycle has been such a different one because I am just going in blindly. No monitor or anything. I am just bding every other day. It feels weird not getting up and peeing on something.

I keep saying this is going to be the cycle. I just get a vibe from it. That it can be done. Next week if I calculated right should be ovulation. My hope is that it happens.


----------



## Lika

ghinspire22 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I am so proud of everyone tryin to eat healthy and all the positive vibes. I think you are all amazing!!
> 
> This cycle has been such a different one because I am just going in blindly. No monitor or anything. I am just bding every other day. It feels weird not getting up and peeing on something.
> 
> I keep saying this is going to be the cycle. I just get a vibe from it. That it can be done. Next week if I calculated right should be ovulation. My hope is that it happens.

I hope you get your :bfp: this month!!! And I'm totally there with you about resisting the urge to poas lol I have some leftover FRER from last month testing frenzy, turns out my messed up cycle is due to pcos :cry:
I'm taking baby steps toward a healthier life ;) next week I'm gonna go on a 5miles hike with a friend plus go to the gym at least 2x, if I go 3 it's a bonus lol

Happy Friday everyone!!!
Have a great weekend &#10084;


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ghinspire, the best thing u can do is scrap all the monitors and crap and just bding every other day! It's what I did


----------



## ghinspire22

The key is small steps. I started slow with my running and now I can run a full 20 min without slowing to walk. I have a 5k in July that I am preparing for and I dropped around 10 pounds now. 

It is less about losing weight for me and more about feeling healthy. I mean now that I am running when I do get pregnant I can keep running. I will be able to stay fit and lose baby weight faster. 

My hope is that I won't have to call the obgyn about fertility issues at the end of June but for the bfp I am going to get. :)


----------



## StayHopeful

:bfn: again this morning. I'm 11dpo.


----------



## ghinspire22

StayHopeful said:


> :bfn: again this morning. I'm 11dpo.

That is one of the most frustrating things. *hugs* 

Did you try calling the doctor and seeing what they had to say?


----------



## StayHopeful

What do you mean?


----------



## ghinspire22

StayHopeful said:


> :bfn: again this morning. I'm 11dpo.

Just wait a l ittle longer and try again. Anything is possible. :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks! I know it's still early, I was just hoping something would have shown up by now. My temp dipped at 7dpo so I was really hopeful...


----------



## ghinspire22

StayHopeful said:


> Thanks! I know it's still early, I was just hoping something would have shown up by now. My temp dipped at 7dpo so I was really hopeful...

Hope isn't gone. You still have a little time. There is always a chance.


----------



## gflady

Go ghinspire! We're not using a monitor either, just BDing every 2-3 days. Loving the positivity and support from you guys too.

I went clothes shopping today since all my clothes are too tight. No success, but for once I didn't panic and think I need to go on a crash diet. Instead, I just thought, it's all about being healthy and getting my BFP (whatever too all the stupid skinny clothes). 

We can do it :)


----------



## StayHopeful

I did the same thing this morning, it was frustrating having to reach for the bigger sizes. I'm just trying to remind myself that I have different priorities right now.


----------



## bubblz82

mumface26
Sorry ive rambled on but id like to hope my positive vibes rub off!!
:dust:
Xxxxxx[/QUOTE said:

> You havent rambled on, that is something I do lol You sound like you are on the right track. I hope I am to and that I can keep it up:thumbup:. I came off the smokes a year ago but have the odd 1 when I am very drunk. Always do a test before hand. How long have you been trying?


----------



## bubblz82

ghinspire22 said:


> The key is small steps. I started slow with my running and now I can run a full 20 min without slowing to walk. I have a 5k in July that I am preparing for and I dropped around 10 pounds now.
> 
> It is less about losing weight for me and more about feeling healthy. I mean now that I am running when I do get pregnant I can keep running. I will be able to stay fit and lose baby weight faster.
> 
> My hope is that I won't have to call the obgyn about fertility issues at the end of June but for the bfp I am going to get. :)

Hey I wud love to build my running up again but as you say it is all bout small steps. Gyno told me the other day that I need to lose 2stone, he went onto say that in the next 6 weeks he wants to see me trying.

I had lost 3 and half stone then I met my husband and fell in love and became happy and started to eat and slowly put 2 stone back on. When I had lost the weight the last time I did have period but I was also on the pill which always give me regualar periods.

Could I ask you how you got a photo up please?:flower:


----------



## bubblz82

gflady said:


> Go ghinspire! We're not using a monitor either, just BDing every 2-3 days. Loving the positivity and support from you guys too.
> 
> I went clothes shopping today since all my clothes are too tight. No success, but for once I didn't panic and think I need to go on a crash diet. Instead, I just thought, it's all about being healthy and getting my BFP (whatever too all the stupid skinny clothes).
> 
> We can do it :)

Hey, I told my friend the day that I am not going on a diet but I am changing my life style. It sounds better. I am trying to eat as much natural foods as I can for the next 6 weeks until I go back to gyno, as he wants to see me losing weight. Then I will go baby making made lol That sounds like I am not trying but I know I am not going to get pregnant until I either lose weight or get help from the doctor.

Sorry I went off on one there, I get carried away :dohh:


----------



## gflady

StayHopeful said:


> I did the same thing this morning, it was frustrating having to reach for the bigger sizes. I'm just trying to remind myself that I have different priorities right now.

Yeah, exactly. I'm reminding myself of the same whenever I worry about weight gain and what others think. There's always more than what meets the eyes (is that the saying?). Xxx


----------



## sue_88

This thread is just what I needed to see.
I was diagnosed today with PCOS.

I'm 23, and been TTC solidly for just over a year, however been off BCP for 18 months.

As much as I am upset that something is infact wrong (it's always easier to ignore!) I am very relieved that we may now have an answer.
 
I am going back to my GP next week to discuss next steps............and at the minute I have no idea what they will be.

Any other sililar stories, about what your GP did for you, would really help me.

:) xx


----------



## gflady

bubblz82 said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Go ghinspire! We're not using a monitor either, just BDing every 2-3 days. Loving the positivity and support from you guys too.
> 
> I went clothes shopping today since all my clothes are too tight. No success, but for once I didn't panic and think I need to go on a crash diet. Instead, I just thought, it's all about being healthy and getting my BFP (whatever too all the stupid skinny clothes).
> 
> We can do it :)
> 
> Hey, I told my friend the day that I am not going on a diet but I am changing my life style. It sounds better. I am trying to eat as much natural foods as I can for the next 6 weeks until I go back to gyno, as he wants to see me losing weight. Then I will go baby making made lol That sounds like I am not trying but I know I am not going to get pregnant until I either lose weight or get help from the doctor.
> 
> Sorry I went off on one there, I get carried away :dohh:Click to expand...

Lol! No need to apologise, I get carried away too! 

My problem is that I eat all natural foods, I just eat too much of them! :) hubs and I are trying to give up alcohol as I read it can really reduce your chances it getting pregnant. But gosh lifestyle changes are hard!!! X


----------



## gflady

sue_88 said:


> This thread is just what I needed to see.
> I was diagnosed today with PCOS.
> 
> I'm 23, and been TTC solidly for just over a year, however been off BCP for 18 months.
> 
> As much as I am upset that something is infact wrong (it's always easier to ignore!) I am very relieved that we may now have an answer.
> 
> I am going back to my GP next week to discuss next steps............and at the minute I have no idea what they will be.
> 
> Any other sililar stories, about what your GP did for you, would really help me.
> 
> :) xx

Welcome sue! My gp referred me to a fertility specialist who put me on metformin. If we haven't conceived in 6mths-1 year on the metformin then I'm to go back to him. Starting on the met on Sunday and am going to give it 6 mths and then ask for something else, like clomid, if we're still not preggo then.


----------



## MrsC10

Ladies. Did anyone find that changing to a healthier diet alone help with ovary size? I've changed my diet to help my symptoms but wonder if it will help reduce the size of my enlarged ovaries x


----------



## nlk

good luck to all the girls who are making lifestyle changes!! It's such a good idea! I recently gave up caffeine COMPLETELY...i dont drink coffee or tea really, but i was drinking a fair bit of coke! Now i'm just sticking to water/squash etc, and its going good so far! hope we all feel better for it in the long run!

also hoping everyone is still continuing their positive vibes! I know I am :smug:

welcome, sue! youre reight, it sucks to be diagnosed, but its so so much easier knowing whats wrong, and its easier to get the help getting pregnant once you know what youre up against! for me, i found my doctor pretty useless, because no one would take me seriously as thinking there was something wrong and saying I wanted fertility testing because I wanted to get pregnant (esp. when i started pestering for the testing more than a year a go, at 20yo!), but once i had the diagnosis it was much easier! I have found that its better if you push for it though, because if they get the impression youre willing to put it off, then they will. my first app. with my gp after the diagnosis, i literally told him to refer me to a FS, rather than letting him advise me. best thing I ever did!

hope everyone else is doing good - I just finished taking my letrozole, and have my scan tues, so now going to make sure we do lots of BDing! This HAS to be my month! I'm feeling it guys!


----------



## mumface26

bubblz82 said:


> mumface26
> Sorry ive rambled on but id like to hope my positive vibes rub off!!
> :dust:
> Xxxxxx[/QUOTE said:
> 
> You havent rambled on, that is something I do lol You sound like you are on the right track. I hope I am to and that I can keep it up:thumbup:. I came off the smokes a year ago but have the odd 1 when I am very drunk. Always do a test before hand. How long have you been trying?
> 
> Only ttc since april 23rd day after my birthday. He told me to stop bcp.....best birthday present ever!!!
> How long you ttc?
> 
> XxClick to expand...


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I am so proud of everyone tryin to eat healthy and all the positive vibes. I think you are all amazing!!
> 
> This cycle has been such a different one because I am just going in blindly. No monitor or anything. I am just bding every other day. It feels weird not getting up and peeing on something.
> 
> I keep saying this is going to be the cycle. I just get a vibe from it. That it can be done. Next week if I calculated right should be ovulation. My hope is that it happens.

No opks! I think they get your hopes only to send them down when its not detecting lh even though you have had all the symptoms etc.....
Yes positive thinking! Its the best medicine.

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

MrsC10 said:


> Ladies. Did anyone find that changing to a healthier diet alone help with ovary size? I've changed my diet to help my symptoms but wonder if it will help reduce the size of my enlarged ovaries x

Thats what im banking on! My scan on june 18th will reveal all.....
My partner said so i have enlarged ovaries......great just more eggs to fertilise lo!! I know thats not the case but lets pretend.......


----------



## MrsC10

mumface26 said:


> MrsC10 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies. Did anyone find that changing to a healthier diet alone help with ovary size? I've changed my diet to help my symptoms but wonder if it will help reduce the size of my enlarged ovaries x
> 
> Thats what im banking on! My scan on june 18th will reveal all.....
> My partner said so i have enlarged ovaries......great just more eggs to fertilise lo!! I know thats not the case but lets pretend.......Click to expand...

Let us know if it worked for you. I'm praying it helps. That's a good way to look at it....bigger ovaries, more eggs :)


----------



## gsdowner1

mumface26 said:


> gsdowner1 said:
> 
> 
> Update: 20 dpo I believe still :bfn: got a doc appt. On Monday to do an exam and blood work if still :bfn: hope all goes well may be out this round ...we shall see
> 
> Good luck hun i hope it all goes well.
> Im cd19 today and feel confident this may be my bfp cycle......im being very very positive
> Im certain i ov'd on cd11-15....? I felt mild cramps on and off and cm was different. Or maybe it was my enlarged ovaries with cysts playing up?
> Hhhmmm. I have a pelvic scan 18 june to see whats going on.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> XxxxxxxClick to expand...

thanks !! Good luck to you :)


----------



## gsdowner1

22 DPO came down with a head cold/ flu yesterday :( i feel crummy besides that there really hasn't been much change doing one more test on sunday which will be 23 dpo before i go get blood work.. not feeling prego at all so probably on to round two of clomid.. we will see what my doc says. :dust: to all :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I wonder what has happened to misskaileigh???


----------



## MrsC10

Working today...weekend working usually means one thing for me....a trip to the vending machine for some chocolate! Aaargh!!
Weekend working for me is a time for a morning coffee and a chocolate bar or packet of crisps for tea break. It's gonna be tough to avoid the urge! I miss my calorific fix already :(


----------



## Katerz

MrsC FIGHT THE URGE! Its my younger brother in law's 16th birthday today so there will be cake and everything bad to eat later! Aggghhhh!!

POAS addiction took over today and i used a internet cheapie, it was neg but i fully expected that seeing as i am only 7DPO! Stoopid addiction, i need to get hubby to hide the tests! He is just as bad as me though, he is symptom spotting FOR me! He has also noticed how one of our cats follows me everywhere at the moment, but i think thats down to her expecting me to feed her!! Fatty!

Anyway HAPPY WEEKEND :)


----------



## MrsC10

I'm doing well. Sitting with my wholemeal toast and a fruit smoothie. Actually don't seem to be missing my chocolate...so unlike me for this time of the morning.

Katerz: I hope you manage to keep on the straight and narrow with all that cake going about. That's going to be a real struggle...or at least it would be for me.


----------



## StayHopeful

My temp dropped again this morning... It wasn't as big of a drop as I usually see before AF and AF isn't due until Tues, I usually don't see w drop until the day before AF. So I don't know what to think!


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies! Thurs and fri I was really good with the healthy eating but I celebrated my 30th with DH's family today so as you can imagine, the healthy eating went out of the window! However, today was the last of the birthday celebrations so tomorrow I'll be back to it :)

Ladies, I feel optimistic for you guys this month (espesh nikl and ghinspire). I think July may be my month (tho waiting for this cycle's AF in a couple of weeks) xxx


----------



## mumface26

I feel odd today. 
Im cd20 with sticky lotion like cm and af style cramps but very mild. My boobs feel a bit heavier too. I feel a bit moody-ish and wide awake.
Its too early for af, i dont even know when af should come as cycles after bcp can be a bit out of whack.
Dare i test....? Nooo its too early. I will wait til at least cd28 until hpt.

Maybe pms-ing. 

Anyways, im glad everyones getting on well with their healthy eating. I wish everyone good luck at this as i know it will help up us to our bfps and long term health, afterall, we dont want to be unhealthy mums! 

Got my bike today, i bought it off someone from work and cant wait for this rain to ease off so i can go cycling! 

Going for a hot bath now and a pampering seshion!

:dust:

Xxx


----------



## mumface26

MrsC10 said:


> Working today...weekend working usually means one thing for me....a trip to the vending machine for some chocolate! Aaargh!!
> Weekend working for me is a time for a morning coffee and a chocolate bar or packet of crisps for tea break. It's gonna be tough to avoid the urge! I miss my calorific fix already :(

Work is the worst place to be when trying to be good. You go on break and everyone bouys a choccy bar to have with their coffee and your like......hhmm i want one......


----------



## nlk

i used to eat really unhealthily, although you wouldnt know it from looking at me :haha: I've gotten better since developing an allergy to chocolate though! and now i've pretty much completely cut out caffeine. I only have it when we go out for a meal now, but mainly because there are no other drinks that I really fancy!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> I wonder what has happened to misskaileigh???

Aha! I knew there was someone missing i just couldnt remember their username! I hope shes ok.

Can i ask on which cycle day did you get your bfp and how did you feel on the days leading up to it? 
I will be testing soon (cd20 today) as im confident i might have ov'd cd11-15ish.
Hope you and sweetpea are well :flower:


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> i used to eat really unhealthily, although you wouldnt know it from looking at me :haha: I've gotten better since developing an allergy to chocolate though! and now i've pretty much completely cut out caffeine. I only have it when we go out for a meal now, but mainly because there are no other drinks that I really fancy!

I eat unhealthy but i guess its bad habits that need breaking.

Xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

gflady said:


> Hi ladies! Thurs and fri I was really good with the healthy eating but I celebrated my 30th with DH's family today so as you can imagine, the healthy eating went out of the window! However, today was the last of the birthday celebrations so tomorrow I'll be back to it :)
> 
> Ladies, I feel optimistic for you guys this month (espesh nikl and ghinspire). I think July may be my month (tho waiting for this cycle's AF in a couple of weeks) xxx

Happy Birthday!!! :) Maybe you will get a late present in the next few months. And thank you for the positivity! ;) I am hoping for the best. 

I went on a long hike today so hope that held get those eggs ready for ovulation.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I ov'ed on cd22 and gOt my bfp lunchtime on cd33 on a frer (not fmu, I think I would've gOt it earlier if I'd been using frers not ics cos my frer was clearly positive while my ic was still blank!) 
As it was my 1st month on clomid, and the 1st time I'd ovulated since I was 16, it's hard to symptom spot! Only thing I can say for sure a migraine(never had one b4) and hot forehead both days b4 bfp. 
Oh and 5dpo I think I had awful heaviness in my lower abdomen , I actually thought I was ovulating a 2nd time for the mOnth! That must've been implantation cOs 6 days later bfp


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> I ov'ed on cd22 and gOt my bfp lunchtime on cd33 on a frer (not fmu, I think I would've gOt it earlier if I'd been using frers not ics cos my frer was clearly positive while my ic was still blank!)
> As it was my 1st month on clomid, and the 1st time I'd ovulated since I was 16, it's hard to symptom spot! Only thing I can say for sure a migraine(never had one b4) and hot forehead both days b4 bfp.
> Oh and 5dpo I think I had awful heaviness in my lower abdomen , I actually thought I was ovulating a 2nd time for the mOnth! That must've been implantation cOs 6 days later bfp

Thankyou.
Headaches are common with me, im naughty i must wear my glasses when oncomputers and at work. So a headache is nothing odd to me.

My cm has gone thick and white lotion like so i guess af is on her way :shrug: 
My cramps have gone now.
I guess im part way through my 2ww ........... 

Cant wait for my scan june 18th i want to know what my bodies playing at!


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Thurs and fri I was really good with the healthy eating but I celebrated my 30th with DH's family today so as you can imagine, the healthy eating went out of the window! However, today was the last of the birthday celebrations so tomorrow I'll be back to it :)
> 
> Ladies, I feel optimistic for you guys this month (espesh nikl and ghinspire). I think July may be my month (tho waiting for this cycle's AF in a couple of weeks) xxx
> 
> Happy Birthday!!! :) Maybe you will get a late present in the next few months. And thank you for the positivity! ;) I am hoping for the best.
> 
> I went on a long hike today so hope that held get those eggs ready for ovulation.Click to expand...

I do too! Good luck! 
I got my bike now, cant wait to go cycling and burn a few calories! 

Xxx


----------



## RainAngel

I have a question for all of you ladies. 

Is it possible to be about 6 weeks pregnant and still get negative lines? or faint positives? 

Why i ask: the last time I bd'd was back in may (due to OH being an ass), but something told me to test on the 5th of june, so i did. The first HPT came back positive in a matter of seconds. The second and third tests came back negative. 

Last time I tested was may 5th, at 4 dpo (I think it was dpo, not sure I o), and i had 3 positive tests, then negatives.

I have weird feelings in my abdomen, my bb's are fuller, and i'm tired most of the day. I'm going to the doctor later this month for blood work (if I'm not pregnant, i'm pushing for clomid), but just curious as to what you guys think.


----------



## gflady

RainAngel said:


> I have a question for all of you ladies.
> 
> Is it possible to be about 6 weeks pregnant and still get negative lines? or faint positives?
> 
> Why i ask: the last time I bd'd was back in may (due to OH being an ass), but something told me to test on the 5th of june, so i did. The first HPT came back positive in a matter of seconds. The second and third tests came back negative.
> 
> Last time I tested was may 5th, at 4 dpo (I think it was dpo, not sure I o), and i had 3 positive tests, then negatives.
> 
> I have weird feelings in my abdomen, my bb's are fuller, and i'm tired most of the day. I'm going to the doctor later this month for blood work (if I'm not pregnant, i'm pushing for clomid), but just curious as to what you guys think.

Ooo, rainangel! That sounds exciting. I would defo go to the doctor and have a blood test to confirm. xoxox


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Rain angel, did u get a period in may? 
That's Odd.
Chances of u having 2 chemicals in a row must be slim. 
I know when I got my bfp 3 days later I tested again and it was fainter cos I cut out soft drink n upped my water intake I wonder if that could have something to do with it?


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies, quick update.

AF arrived full swing yesterday bang on time which is amazing in one way cos it means the Clomid did work, I ovulated when the tests were positive and everything ran on time! I had a lot of pain on my right side from ov onwards so I'm wondering if the Clomid caused a cyst to burst. If a cyst HAS burst then hopefully this cycle will be a different kind of success and we'll see our BFP!

So today being CD2, I've started the Clomid again. I feel excited again for this cycle after being doubtful in my 2WW so it's nice to feel positive and excited. :)

Hope everyone's well.


----------



## RainAngel

gflady said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for all of you ladies.
> 
> Is it possible to be about 6 weeks pregnant and still get negative lines? or faint positives?
> 
> Why i ask: the last time I bd'd was back in may (due to OH being an ass), but something told me to test on the 5th of june, so i did. The first HPT came back positive in a matter of seconds. The second and third tests came back negative.
> 
> Last time I tested was may 5th, at 4 dpo (I think it was dpo, not sure I o), and i had 3 positive tests, then negatives.
> 
> I have weird feelings in my abdomen, my bb's are fuller, and i'm tired most of the day. I'm going to the doctor later this month for blood work (if I'm not pregnant, i'm pushing for clomid), but just curious as to what you guys think.
> 
> Ooo, rainangel! That sounds exciting. I would defo go to the doctor and have a blood test to confirm. xoxoxClick to expand...

yeah, im gonna have a blood test when i go in. i tested again tonight and got another very faint positive after a negative. 

somebody said not to let a HPT touch at OPK cause it'll trigger a positive, but I don't get how -- and made sure I didn't!


----------



## RainAngel

hopefulfor1st said:


> Rain angel, did u get a period in may?
> That's Odd.
> Chances of u having 2 chemicals in a row must be slim.
> I know when I got my bfp 3 days later I tested again and it was fainter cos I cut out soft drink n upped my water intake I wonder if that could have something to do with it?

i had my period in may, but not yet for june. Some women have periods even though they're pregnant, so i wonder if perhaps thats what happened with me. AF should be here between the 14th and 21st.


----------



## MrsC10

Got a letter yesterday for my gyn appointment. Wait for it....21st September!! That's miles away!! Everything crossed I'm pregnant by then! X


----------



## ghinspire22

MrsC10 said:


> Got a letter yesterday for my gyn appointment. Wait for it....21st September!! That's miles away!! Everything crossed I'm pregnant by then! X

You will for sure be pregnant by then. :)


----------



## MrsC10

ghinspire22 said:


> MrsC10 said:
> 
> 
> Got a letter yesterday for my gyn appointment. Wait for it....21st September!! That's miles away!! Everything crossed I'm pregnant by then! X
> 
> You will for sure be pregnant by then. :)Click to expand...

I hope your right. Positive thoughts. Hopefully the next time I have to go will be for a scan to see my little bean :)


----------



## gsdowner1

Feeling really down today got another :bfn: and honestly I knew what it would be before I tested just tested cause hubby wanted me to. Maybe its cause I feel like crap with this cold but I've been crying on and off all day...it just sucks knowing you are the problem in this fertility issue. I told dh that he sould be happy he is alright as far as his spemy guys...he said yeah that's a relief..and the whole time I was thinking if only you were in my shoes.... have a doc appt. Tomorrow so ill talk to him about what our next step will be. I mean I figured it would prolly take more than one round of clomid but we always just want to have that extra little bit of hope thinking our tests will be positive...


----------



## ghinspire22

gsdowner1 said:


> Feeling really down today got another :bfn: and honestly I knew what it would be before I tested just tested cause hubby wanted me to. Maybe its cause I feel like crap with this cold but I've been crying on and off all day...it just sucks knowing you are the problem in this fertility issue. I told dh that he sould be happy he is alright as far as his spemy guys...he said yeah that's a relief..and the whole time I was thinking if only you were in my shoes.... have a doc appt. Tomorrow so ill talk to him about what our next step will be. I mean I figured it would prolly take more than one round of clomid but we always just want to have that extra little bit of hope thinking our tests will be positive...

It can be the hardest thing sometimes to just try and keep your head up when you something so badly and you think you have it in your hands, but then it disappears. You can't give up faith that you'll get your baby. I've been where you are SO many times. I cry and cry until everything hurts inside and out.

This cycle I'm trying to be as positive as I can be. Today is a lower day for me because something in my gut tells me that my best friend who has been trying like I have and for the same amount of time may be pregnant. In fact I feel that she is...and the thought of being left behind makes me so depressed. But then I have to tell myself that this has to be my cycle...that I'm going to get it this time. 

Don't give up and know that you aren't alone. We're here for you.


----------



## ghinspire22

Low day today.

My best friend who has been trying for as long as I have has a good chance of being pregnant. I have felt it in my gut for her all month. She is late and I just have this feeling when she takes that HPT that it's going to be positive. And then I will be the last one who isn't pregnant or have a baby. 

I'm going to be SO happy for her because she did miscarry but inside a part of me is going to be a little broken.

However, I did promise myself that I would be positive this cycle. So I am going to tell myself that I am going to be pregnant. That there is going to be a baby inside of my belly just waiting to be born. 

I'm supposed to be ovulating this week but of course I am doing the every other day thing so I won't know and maybe it will just happen. 

I hope.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

How amazing would it be if you are real life bump buddies!


----------



## nlk

gsdowner1 said:


> Feeling really down today got another :bfn: and honestly I knew what it would be before I tested just tested cause hubby wanted me to. Maybe its cause I feel like crap with this cold but I've been crying on and off all day...it just sucks knowing you are the problem in this fertility issue. I told dh that he sould be happy he is alright as far as his spemy guys...he said yeah that's a relief..and the whole time I was thinking if only you were in my shoes.... have a doc appt. Tomorrow so ill talk to him about what our next step will be. I mean I figured it would prolly take more than one round of clomid but we always just want to have that extra little bit of hope thinking our tests will be positive...

i know its hard...i felt a little bit gutted when my first clomid round didnt work too. this month, if the meds have worked, I'm not going to poas until Af is actually due, because i remember how much it hurt last time. like ghinspire said, remember that we're all here for you, and we know how it feels. massive :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Where are you upto nlk? 
I hope u ladies don't mind me still hanging around here.
1st tri is so depressing


----------



## mumface26

Gsdowner and ghinspire - im thinking of you both and sending loads of :dust: and thoughts your way and hope your next cycles are the bfps! 

Hopeful its great you are still with us its great to know that you got your bfp on your 1st clomid round! It gives me confidence that if natural ttc doesnt cut it then clomid may help me too if need be.

Today i feel crap. My boobs feel bigger, i have a niggling headache i cant shake off, my lower back hurts, i have af like cramps and im sure my wisdom tooth is infected again as its klling me!! Im cd 21 and feel lke af could strike any moment. I feel tired and tearful over small things and extremy thirsty.
Partner reckons the aches in my back and front and sore boobs could be implantation but i doubt it.....well maybe......but unlike last cycle we are not getting our hopes up. Oh yes we would love a bfp but we have only been ttc since april 23rd so to us its early days.

Anyway ive started some fun cross stitch designs to stop me thinking of ttc all of the timr.

Oww my tooth! 

Stay positive! 

Xxxxx


----------



## mumface26

I think my lower back hurts because my partner said i was lay in a wierd position in bed last night. 

Anyways. Its almost midnight in uk so best get my bum to bed.

Night ladies! 

:dust:


----------



## samanthax

hey girls isit okay if i join this thread?
Im sam, Im 18 years of age :flowers: 
x


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, Sam!

Gsdowner, so sorry about the bfn. I hope tomorrow's doctor appointment goes well. We all understand that feeling and we're here for you! :hugs:

Ghinspire, sorry you're having a low day! Fx for you that you and your friend will be bump buddies! Your positive attitude is an inspiration and I know that your :bfp: is just around the corner. :dust:

I feel like a yo-yo, yesterday I felt so low and like it will never happen to me. My temp had dipped slightly, from 98.1 to 97.7 but it was still 97.7 today, so I'm feeling slightly more hopeful. AF is due on Tues and my bbs are still sore, which usually isn't the case by this point because my progesterone is going back down. I tested on Fri and got a :bfn:, I think I'll test again tomorrow. I'm just starting to lose patience. We hit our 6 month mark for trying, I just didn't expect any of this when we started. Especially since we got pregnant the first month, only to lose it and then find out that I have PCOS and don't o regularly. I hate this roller coaster!


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Where are you upto nlk?
> I hope u ladies don't mind me still hanging around here.
> 1st tri is so depressing

I don't mind you hanging around. :)


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> How amazing would it be if you are real life bump buddies!

That has always been something I've wanted. If my best friend and I could do this whole pregnancy thing together that would be awesome.


----------



## ghinspire22

samanthax said:


> hey girls isit okay if i join this thread?
> Im sam, Im 18 years of age :flowers:
> x

Welcome!


----------



## gsdowner1

Thank you all for your kind words! I just feel like I'm the only one in the world going through this sometimes and when I get on here it gives me hope and the support I need. :) :dust: to all :)


----------



## mumface26

samanthax said:


> hey girls isit okay if i join this thread?
> Im sam, Im 18 years of age :flowers:
> x

Welcome! 
how long have you ttc? 

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Just before my big sis got her bfp she had a headache for days and her wisdome tooth.started misbehaving too.........my tooth is sore and this headaches still hanging around.
Im only cd22 so too early to test yet.
I think if af hasnt got me i will test on cd30. 
Meanwhile im off to dentist about my tooth.

See ya later girls! 

Xxxx


----------



## samanthax

Ive been trying TTC for 5 months, 
I had a misscarry 2 months ago at 4+3 :(

But im getting there 
xx


----------



## Lika

Hey all :) I'm back :D

After a MUCH needed road trip with my hubby I'm feeling much much better about this whole pcos thing :). I'm still waiting on AF to come but sofas no luck :( I have cramps here and there and think "Great!" only to. E let down again grrrrr! This whole waiting game it's starting to aggravate me! I'm in a limbo ugh! But on the bright side, so far metformin has been nice to me, no side effects phew! I guess being on the extended release does help :)
I will be popping more often since now we are not going to travel for a long time! Time to save up so we can finally move from this crappy house ugh!
Happy Monday everyone! :flower:


----------



## nlk

hopeful, I have my scan tomorrow to see whether the letrozole has done anything. I have the injection with me now, so just have to take that and get it administered IF the letrozole was good. So now just trying to keep BDing every other day and praying that something has happened!!


----------



## CocoMia

Hello All,

I Hope everyone is well. I wondered if I would be posting here again after asking you all lots of questions a while ago when my Dr told me "Oh maybe there is something wrong like you said..." 2 months of prodding, tests and what not later and my consultant finally confirmed I have PCOS this morning...

I'm so tired from worrying I think I'm actually relieved that I have a diagnosis!

I suppose I can post legitimately here now but I can't tell you how much better I feel knowing there are others I can battle this with. (So thank you in advance!!)

*and breathe*

Coco x


----------



## nlk

welcome back, coco!

I'm sorry to hear about your diagnosis :( But at least now you can get on to figuring out a way of getting pregnant!

:hugs:


----------



## CocoMia

Thanks hun!

And I agree, now I know it's time to crack on! The BF is taking it as a personal challenge so we're ready for it.. hehe

Hope everything is Ok with you, I see you're into your treatment/journey which is positive as you're from the Uk too! Seem to take ages for them to take us seriously but hopefully it will do the trick. The BFP's in this thread are making me feel much better :thumbup:


----------



## Katerz

Hi coco I know how you feel with the relief that you finally have a diagnosis it took a good year of me telling my gp something was wrong before she did anything! She told me to wait for mother nature to do her thing! Tut!

Nlk good luck with your scan.

Mumface ouch! Don't envy you right now! Hope your tooth gets better.

I'm full of cold today and have a rotten cough so I'm a moody cow today! Plus I have returned from work after a week off for annual leave so im reeeeeeally not feeling it today!!

:dust: for you all we need a few more bfp's! 

Kate xxxx


----------



## CocoMia

Thanks Katerz! It seems a lot of people have struggled with getting either a diagnosis or for their doctor to listen. I was told if "If you're that worried write me a letter and post it and stop wasting their valuable time" and that's a direct quote!! I would have complained would it have not caused me even more problems trying to get seen.... nightmare!

Hope you feel better soon and I know what you mean about being back at work. Even after those days off for the jubilee it felt horrible going back!! Especially now Summer is apparently over! :dohh:


----------



## StayHopeful

My temp dropped this morning and bfn on a frer. AF is due tomorrow, so I'm out. My temp always drops the day before AF.


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> hopeful, I have my scan tomorrow to see whether the letrozole has done anything. I have the injection with me now, so just have to take that and get it administered IF the letrozole was good. So now just trying to keep BDing every other day and praying that something has happened!!


I do hope your scan goes well and thanks for setting this pcos forum up its brilliant!

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

samanthax said:


> Ive been trying TTC for 5 months,
> I had a misscarry 2 months ago at 4+3 :(
> 
> But im getting there
> xx

Sorry to heat about your mc. We will get our bfps very very soon! at least you concieved though.

We have been trying since 23rd april so I have to keep reminding myself it is still early days and I was on bcp for almost 6 years so my af needs to settle down and stuff. I have a scan nxt monday to see what, if anything, my ovaries are playing at....

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Hi coco I know how you feel with the relief that you finally have a diagnosis it took a good year of me telling my gp something was wrong before she did anything! She told me to wait for mother nature to do her thing! Tut!
> 
> Nlk good luck with your scan.
> 
> Mumface ouch! Don't envy you right now! Hope your tooth gets better.
> 
> I'm full of cold today and have a rotten cough so I'm a moody cow today! Plus I have returned from work after a week off for annual leave so im reeeeeeally not feeling it today!!
> 
> :dust: for you all we need a few more bfp's!
> 
> Kate xxxx

Just got anti biotics for my wisdom tooth its infected, again! I brush twice daily and use mouthwash so how i dont know....:shrug:
I hope the antibiotics dont affect our ttc!!

I hope your cold goes. even just a cold can leave you feeling deflated. and going back to work after a week off is lame! Its like trying to settle in again, totally boring!

:dust:


----------



## gsdowner1

Went to the docs today... well he thinks that I didn't ovulate despite a positive opk test :nope: because I didn't have a period afterwards and I've been getting :bfn: so he took my blood just to make sure im not pregnant and on to round 2 of clomid 100 mg for me. Its been a rough day... after my appt. i looked over to the car beside me and a lady was looking at her ultrasound pics... :cry: anyway this round i am going to be taking prenatal vit. and folic acid and clomid.. taking opks still and no temping my doc thinks they are totally unreliable. I have to call him when I get my "positive" reading and come in the next week for progesterone level check. Im relieved and sad at the same time... oh well on the the next...it just sucks to really think my body ovulated and really it didn't... i honestly thought my body wasn't "broke" anymore....
baby dust to all!!!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

gsdowner1 said:


> Went to the docs today... well he thinks that I didn't ovulate despite a positive opk test :nope: because I didn't have a period afterwards and I've been getting :bfn: so he took my blood just to make sure im not pregnant and on to round 2 of clomid 100 mg for me. Its been a rough day... after my appt. i looked over to the car beside me and a lady was looking at her ultrasound pics... :cry: anyway this round i am going to be taking prenatal vit. and folic acid and clomid.. taking opks still and no temping my doc thinks they are totally unreliable. I have to call him when I get my "positive" reading and come in the next week for progesterone level check. Im relieved and sad at the same time... oh well on the the next...it just sucks to really think my body ovulated and really it didn't... i honestly thought my body wasn't "broke" anymore....
> baby dust to all!!!!!

*hugs* 

It's going to be you soon. 

I know for me that there are definitely times I felt broken. I'm telling myself this time that I'm not. I'm telling my body that I'm getting pregnant this time. It's hard to think that way but the more I believe it the better off I will be.

You're going to have your time.


----------



## ghinspire22

So this morning after I went the the rest room I noticed that i have a clearly and stretchy discharge...

This gets me slightly excited.


----------



## nlk

wahhhhh excited for you ghinspire! Have you ever had this before?!


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk said:


> wahhhhh excited for you ghinspire! Have you ever had this before?!

No, I never had it before and now I'm wondering what this means...LOL

I am so excited that I don't know what to do...


----------



## nlk

thats a sign of ovulation, no? Have you been taking anything this month, which could have affected your cm? it sounds to me like almost EWCM. Maybe get to some precautionary BDing??


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk said:


> thats a sign of ovulation, no? Have you been taking anything this month, which could have affected your cm? it sounds to me like almost EWCM. Maybe get to some precautionary BDing??

OMG! You are right it is! Duh!

I have been taking Metformin which should help me ovulate and it hasn't ever but once...omg...I must be ovulating or close to it.

THIS IS AWESOME!

I am going to find hubby!! This is so exciting!!!!


----------



## nlk

Jump on him! Quick!


----------



## MrsC10

That sounds like ovulation. Get to bd'ing woman!! :) I'm having AF like cramps and keep expecting the witch to arrive.....still no sign of her though :(


----------



## samanthax

Yeah im supose to come on today... 

took a test neg.. then i realsed im ovulating :|


----------



## mumface26

Im cd23 and feel rough. Yesterday i had a bad stomach and felt awfully sick everytime i ate something and i had the runs.:sick:
this morning i woke up, stomach still ropey, sickly feeling still present, headache still in the backgroundand my bladder was very very full whereas in the morning its not usually like that.
My cramps have gone.
Maybe its pms.......i will test cd30 if af hasnt come for me! 

Ghinspire - dive on hubby and bd as much as you can next few days! 

Nlk is it your scan today? 

:dust:


----------



## nlk

Sorry you're feeling so crappy. Hope it's a good sign though!

Yeah, my scan was this morning, just got back. This is so complicated!

the letrozole worked. Except now i don't just have one follicle, I have THREE. And they are all looking like they are going to release. So in the end I didn't even get the injection, because my FS said he doesn't want to increase my risk of triplets any more than it already is. It's so high, the FS actually told me to use protection this month, because it's more than likely to result in triplets!

I think I'm just upset that it's taken me this long to actually get to this point, and now I have to wait it out. So now I'm going to wait until next cycle, where I have to take a lower dosage. That's my last cycle with fertility drugs. So it's all or nothing.


----------



## mumface26

samanthax said:


> Yeah im supose to come on today...
> 
> took a test neg.. then i realsed im ovulating :|

Did u take an opk? I dont use them or temping as i dont want it to stress me out.

Get bd'ing if your ovulating! 

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> Sorry you're feeling so crappy. Hope it's a good sign though!
> 
> Yeah, my scan was this morning, just got back. This is so complicated!
> 
> the letrozole worked. Except now i don't just have one follicle, I have THREE. And they are all looking like they are going to release. So in the end I didn't even get the injection, because my FS said he doesn't want to increase my risk of triplets any more than it already is. It's so high, the FS actually told me to use protection this month, because it's more than likely to result in triplets!
> 
> I think I'm just upset that it's taken me this long to actually get to this point, and now I have to wait it out. So now I'm going to wait until next cycle, where I have to take a lower dosage. That's my last cycle with fertility drugs. So it's all or nothing.

Wow triplets? Thats an instant family! Go for it get bd'ing! If an fs told me to use protection when im ttc id think hes off his meds! Triplets or no i would sieze the day! 

I understand your fs point of view but i would be so happy if it resulted in twins! 

My scans on monday. Im praying they dont find cysts. Ive got it in my head bcp has zapped them all away.....
Just had breakfast and feel sick. Pms or early preg???

:dust:


----------



## nlk

I know that I have an increased risk of multiples with fertility meds anyway, but the health risks that come with triplets are too high. I've been really looking into it, because the thought of wasting a cycle was really upsetting. But at the end of the day, the implications that would come about from having triplets would be too much for us to handle. Even twins, I'm concerned about. My dad was a twin, and my mum's side has a strong history of twins - however, all but one on my mum's side have been still births, and the other was an early miscarriage. I just think I would be setting myself up for massive risks. I would rather have a singleton next month, that I can completely dedicate myself to, than three which I have to split myself emotionally, physically, financially between.


----------



## nlk

And we already BD'ed last night, which I'm actually a bit concerned about now! But what will be will be, I'm just not going to do anything else to encourage it further.


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> I know that I have an increased risk of multiples with fertility meds anyway, but the health risks that come with triplets are too high. I've been really looking into it, because the thought of wasting a cycle was really upsetting. But at the end of the day, the implications that would come about from having triplets would be too much for us to handle. Even twins, I'm concerned about. My dad was a twin, and my mum's side has a strong history of twins - however, all but one on my mum's side have been still births, and the other was an early miscarriage. I just think I would be setting myself up for massive risks. I would rather have a singleton next month, that I can completely dedicate myself to, than three which I have to split myself emotionally, physically, financially between.

Plus you would poss need a section if you had multiples. You are right. It would frustrate the hell out of me knowing id have to sit one out but health comes first.

On my way to work now, hope breakfast doesnt make a guest appearance! 

Xx


----------



## mumface26

Just been to the bathroom and noticed ewcm..... Alot of it. Im cd22 coukd be late ovulation perhaps? 
Read my last few posts ive felt crappy last few days...... Maybe baby?


----------



## ghinspire22

I did a bd yesterday. I woke up this morning for my run with some cramps on the right side ovary area. I went for a run and it is still there. I am wondering if it is a little egg in there. 

Now it will be bd time tomorrow since it is every other day. 

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I did a bd yesterday. I woke up this morning for my run with some cramps on the right side ovary area. I went for a run and it is still there. I am wondering if it is a little egg in there.
> 
> Now it will be bd time tomorrow since it is every other day.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!

Yes fx! Bd everyday if you can! 
Im cd22 with ewcm but it also appears lotion like.....


----------



## Katerz

Plenty of bding gh!

Got a follow up appointment with FS Friday. Fx'd I get bfp before then although I'm thinking it's gettin less Likely! Boooo :(


----------



## gsdowner1

feeling a lot better today than yesterday had dinner last night with some really encouraging friends of ours and it helped to know that they are keeping us in their prayers.. the enemy knows how he can defeat me and i let it get to that... well not anymore! I am excited to start this 2 round! :) thank you for your encouraging words ladies!


----------



## Matilda85

Hi ladies,

Haven't been on here for awhile and catching up on all the posts, sounds like there could be a few more :bfp: soon. Like hopeful i've found the 1st tri forum a bit depressing too, so many stories of things going wrong that i've banned myself from looking at it as it's just making me worry. Hope you don't mind me hanging around either. 

Stayhopeful - have you tested again yet? your symptoms sounded really positive. Fxed for you. 

mumface - ditto with your symptoms. Hopefully this is your month.

ghinspire - def sounds like you are ovulating - hope you can catch the eggie.

gsdowner - i hope this is your round. i'm glad your friends were so supportive, it is so helpful to have people to talk to about your concerns.

nlk - that is good and bad news about your scan. I'm glad they've managed to find the med that works for you, but sorry it worked a little too well. I think it's so responsible of you to wait for the next cycle, I think I would struggle doing it, but it definitely sounds like the right thing to do. 

coco - welcome back and welcome to all the new ladies. This is a great thread to be part of.

Sorry if i've misssed anyone, i'm a space cadet at the moment. i noticed helena hasn't been on for awhile - anyone know what happened to her?

:dust:


----------



## Matilda85

Oh Katerz good luck at your FS appointment.I hope it goes well :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Hi ladies, AF showed again today. I knew I was out yesterday after my temp dropped, I had a good cry about it and and then decided that I just need a break. We're still going to ttc this cycle, but my doctor isn't going to monitor me since I responded really well to the 25mg of Clomid so he doesn't feel like I need to do scans this time around. I gave my thermometer, opks, and hpts to my best friend tonight and she's going to hide them from me this cycle. She also put a password that I don't know on my phone app so I can't track my cm or symptoms or anything. I think I'm also going to take a BnB break. We're still going to bd every other day once AF is gone, but I feel like ttc has completely taken over my life and I can't handle another disappointing day like yesterday. I need a month where everything doesn't revolve around ttc. So I wish all of you the best of luck, hopefully when I check back in I'll see a whole bunch of :bfp:, maybe even mine!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey ladies, I have an emergency scan in an hour as I had some bleeding last night. I'm positive it's nothing but getting it checked anyway! As it was brown blood I'm sure it's just from my scan last week and my super sensitive eroded cervix! 
Either way I've booked myself off work til Saturday to have some r&r!


----------



## Matilda85

StayHopeful said:


> Hi ladies, AF showed again today. I knew I was out yesterday after my temp dropped, I had a good cry about it and and then decided that I just need a break. We're still going to ttc this cycle, but my doctor isn't going to monitor me since I responded really well to the 25mg of Clomid so he doesn't feel like I need to do scans this time around. I gave my thermometer, opks, and hpts to my best friend tonight and she's going to hide them from me this cycle. She also put a password that I don't know on my phone app so I can't track my cm or symptoms or anything. I think I'm also going to take a BnB break. We're still going to bd every other day once AF is gone, but I feel like ttc has completely taken over my life and I can't handle another disappointing day like yesterday. I need a month where everything doesn't revolve around ttc. So I wish all of you the best of luck, hopefully when I check back in I'll see a whole bunch of :bfp:, maybe even mine!

Oh honey, I am so sorry. I hope that your break goes well and is just what you need. Seems like lots of people take a break and then get their surprise BFP, I really, really hope you are one of them!


----------



## Matilda85

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hey ladies, I have an emergency scan in an hour as I had some bleeding last night. I'm positive it's nothing but getting it checked anyway! As it was brown blood I'm sure it's just from my scan last week and my super sensitive eroded cervix!
> Either way I've booked myself off work til Saturday to have some r&r!

Hopeful, I hope everything is ok. The fact it is brown is a good sign though. Let us know how you go and enjoy you r&r. I am in the same boat in terms of being off work, took some leave as I felt like I needed to reduce my stress.


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hey ladies, I have an emergency scan in an hour as I had some bleeding last night. I'm positive it's nothing but getting it checked anyway! As it was brown blood I'm sure it's just from my scan last week and my super sensitive eroded cervix!
> Either way I've booked myself off work til Saturday to have some r&r!

Hope all is well. I will be thinking of you and saying a prayer.


----------



## ghinspire22

StayHopeful said:


> Hi ladies, AF showed again today. I knew I was out yesterday after my temp dropped, I had a good cry about it and and then decided that I just need a break. We're still going to ttc this cycle, but my doctor isn't going to monitor me since I responded really well to the 25mg of Clomid so he doesn't feel like I need to do scans this time around. I gave my thermometer, opks, and hpts to my best friend tonight and she's going to hide them from me this cycle. She also put a password that I don't know on my phone app so I can't track my cm or symptoms or anything. I think I'm also going to take a BnB break. We're still going to bd every other day once AF is gone, but I feel like ttc has completely taken over my life and I can't handle another disappointing day like yesterday. I need a month where everything doesn't revolve around ttc. So I wish all of you the best of luck, hopefully when I check back in I'll see a whole bunch of :bfp:, maybe even mine!


That is what I am doing just having fun and telling myself that I can just bd every other day. You don't want it to take up your whole life. Find something positive and focus on it. You can do it hun!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Stayhopeful, I didn't use opks or anything- they take the fun out of it! I just bded every 2nd day- I'm sure that's what you prob did for your 1st bfp?

Just got back from my scan, everything looked great and they moved my edd up 3 days too (big growth spurt in just 7 days since last scan!) now making edd jan 25th, and me 7weeks 5days!


----------



## ghinspire22

It is 12:36am. I bd at midnight. I figure it is a great thing to do before bed. It was officially Wednesday and time to bd again anyway since the last time I did was Monday. :)

I am keeping the hope and telling myself there is a baby in there.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I like your thinking honey !


----------



## Lika

Hey ladies :wave:
I thought I would drop in to see how y'all are doing :) still no sign of AF for me grrrr!!! The weather has been VERY bipolar here lately! It's a sunny with rain kind of weather :wacko:
Tomorrow I start 1000mg of metformin and hubs goes in for sperm analysis!!! We are both so nervous!!!!
Hope you ladies have a great day :flower:
Happy Wednesday!!! :D


----------



## RainAngel

can anybody give me information on sperm donations? I've decided to look into that, instead of waiting for OH to decide if he wants a divorce or not. I want to be prepared.


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Stayhopeful, I didn't use opks or anything- they take the fun out of it! I just bded every 2nd day- I'm sure that's what you prob did for your 1st bfp?
> 
> Just got back from my scan, everything looked great and they moved my edd up 3 days too (big growth spurt in just 7 days since last scan!) now making edd jan 25th, and me 7weeks 5days!

Im glad your baby is ok thats a relief! 
Take care! 
Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> It is 12:36am. I bd at midnight. I figure it is a great thing to do before bed. It was officially Wednesday and time to bd again anyway since the last time I did was Monday. :)
> 
> I am keeping the hope and telling myself there is a baby in there.

We always bd at night as i can then lay back so the guys dont come flowing back out. Sonetimes fall asleep with a pillow under me and wake with back ache lol! 
We dont have time for bd in morning as we have to get ready for work.

Getting all my dates mixex up. Im actually cd25. Ewcm was a one off, i wiped and there it was but tinged with white (eek tmi!) its thick, white and sticky now. My boobs feel big and i feel sickly. Pms i reckon. Unless its.....early preg?? i will test in 5 days if af doesnt get me! 

:dust:


----------



## Lika

mumface26 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> It is 12:36am. I bd at midnight. I figure it is a great thing to do before bed. It was officially Wednesday and time to bd again anyway since the last time I did was Monday. :)
> 
> I am keeping the hope and telling myself there is a baby in there.
> 
> We always bd at night as i can then lay back so the guys dont come flowing back out. Sonetimes fall asleep with a pillow under me and wake with back ache lol!
> We dont have time for bd in morning as we have to get ready for work.
> 
> Getting all my dates mixex up. Im actually cd25. Ewcm was a one off, i wiped and there it was but tinged with white (eek tmi!) its thick, white and sticky now. My boobs feel big and i feel sickly. Pms i reckon. Unless its.....early preg?? i will test in 5 days if af doesnt get me!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I have my fxd it's your :bfp: :D


----------



## mumface26

Lika said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> It is 12:36am. I bd at midnight. I figure it is a great thing to do before bed. It was officially Wednesday and time to bd again anyway since the last time I did was Monday. :)
> 
> I am keeping the hope and telling myself there is a baby in there.
> 
> We always bd at night as i can then lay back so the guys dont come flowing back out. Sonetimes fall asleep with a pillow under me and wake with back ache lol!
> We dont have time for bd in morning as we have to get ready for work.
> 
> Getting all my dates mixex up. Im actually cd25. Ewcm was a one off, i wiped and there it was but tinged with white (eek tmi!) its thick, white and sticky now. My boobs feel big and i feel sickly. Pms i reckon. Unless its.....early preg?? i will test in 5 days if af doesnt get me!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I have my fxd it's your :bfp: :DClick to expand...

We have only ttc since 23rd april and i have to remind myself its just early days yet! I felt all sicky and stuff before my last period but i can but dream.......


----------



## samanthax

hey girls :) how are all of you this morning?x


----------



## MrsC10

Hi ladies. I've started drinking camomile and spearmint tea twice a day as I've heard it help with PCOS and TTC. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Lika

samanthax said:


> hey girls :) how are all of you this morning?x

I'm doing good :) taking the day to relax and watch movies while cuddling with my puppies lol and later on today going to the movies with my husband :) taking one day at a time :)


----------



## StayHopeful

hopefulfor1st said:


> Stayhopeful, I didn't use opks or anything- they take the fun out of it! I just bded every 2nd day- I'm sure that's what you prob did for your 1st bfp?
> 
> Just got back from my scan, everything looked great and they moved my edd up 3 days too (big growth spurt in just 7 days since last scan!) now making edd jan 25th, and me 7weeks 5days!

Glad everything is ok! Yes, last time I got my bfp was the first month we tried and we just dtd every other day. I did temp that month but that was it. After my mc and finding out about the PCOS, it just got to be more and mor every month... So it's time to take a step back. I'm sure I won't be able to stay away from here completely though:winkwink: GL and :dust: to all of you ladies!


----------



## ghinspire22

samanthax said:


> hey girls :) how are all of you this morning?x

I am feeling ok this morning. I got up late and I'm thinking I should eat something and take my Metformin. I am feeling lazy today.


----------



## mumface26

samanthax said:


> hey girls :) how are all of you this morning?x


I dont know. I feel sickly, cant get rid of headache and keep having waves of dizziness i think its pms as im cd25 today but it could be my body telling me its my bfp.....??
Testing in 5 days if af hasnt got me.
Are you ok?? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## samanthax

Yeah im okay, just want to weeks to here so i can test.. I had one spot in my panty liner today.. x


----------



## gflady

Guys, I'm freaking out. 

I got a bfp on 3 pregnancy tests! I'm worried and excited but I drank so much last week!


----------



## samanthax

gflady; its okay! just made sure you have your five a day.. etc. :)


----------



## Skyybow

Hey guys, haven't been on in a week or so..schedule got kinda hectic but I'm back now! Hope everyone is doing a-okay! :)

I'm currently on CD5 and yesterday had my scan that want well and began my 150mg Clomid. FX'd extra tight that I get a pos OPK this month as FS said if no O or period w|out procreation this next cycle to call to set up Cass n appointment to discuss injectables as it's the next step! YIKES! Soo nervous, has anyone else tried these?


----------



## Skyybow

gflady congrats on your bfp's!! :)


----------



## samanthax

Girls can you ovulate twice in a month?x


----------



## Skyybow

Skyybow said:


> Hey guys, haven't been on in a week or so..schedule got kinda hectic but I'm back now! Hope everyone is doing a-okay! :)
> 
> I'm currently on CD5 and yesterday had my scan that want well and began my 150mg Clomid. FX'd extra tight that I get a pos OPK this month as FS said if no O or period w|out procreation this next cycle to call to set up Cass n appointment to discuss injectables as it's the next step! YIKES! Soo nervous, has anyone else tried these?

I meant Provera and to make an appointment! Sorry guys! Dang phone.


----------



## Mrs.B.

gflady said:


> Guys, I'm freaking out.
> 
> I got a bfp on 3 pregnancy tests! I'm worried and excited but I drank so much last week!

Congrats :flower:


----------



## ghinspire22

gflady said:


> Guys, I'm freaking out.
> 
> I got a bfp on 3 pregnancy tests! I'm worried and excited but I drank so much last week!

Sweetie calm down. You are fine. You didn't know so the baby will be fine. Congratulations! That's so amazing.


----------



## mumface26

gflady said:


> Guys, I'm freaking out.
> 
> I got a bfp on 3 pregnancy tests! I'm worried and excited but I drank so much last week!

:happydance: 
Thats great!!!!
It happened to my sis. She got sooooo drunk then got her bfp a week later. She wasnt even ttc she just missed a mear 3 bc pills! My nephew is now 6 and her preg was great! 
Great news another bfp!
Im cd25, felt sicky all week and ive just got a :bfn:
Im think af might come anyday now.

Take care! 

Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

:brat: really this is how i feel today. Totally :brat:
Im cd25, felt sickly all week, headache will not go and my wisdom tooth hurts soooo much!! :brat:
2 women at my work have just got bfps and are due within 1 week of each other. Im happy really i am but i really thought i was bfp what with my sicky tired feelings and all......guess its pms afterall.
Its early days its early days.....scan is on monday......i keep telling myself but gggaaahhhhh!! 
Omg i feel soooo down and frustrated. Not with ttc but evrrything else.
im so moody, dunno why! 

:brat:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Gflady.... CONGRATS! I wouldn't worry bout last week- he wouldn't have been attached properly. What were u doing differently this month? Have u missed af yet? 

And mumface, I know it's really hard but try not symptom spot too much, it'll drive u crazy! And most women find they don't get any pregnancy sptoms til 6 weeks so don't worry if you don't have any blatant signs! I know I didn't have anything until 6+1 and I thought there was something wrong. The only Pregnancy symptom that really develops that early is dark circles around your nipples and extra bumps! But that can be hard to spot if your checking constantly. 

The sickness, moodiness etc are all caused by your hcg being sky high, so you'll def get a pos test before noticing these.... SO TEST! 
A test will pick up hcg between 6.5 and 25
Most symptoms start when hcg gets in the thousands.


----------



## nlk

gflady thats amazing!! huuuuuugeeee congrats! 

I spoke to OH about everything, and we have decided that we are still going to use this month, even though we've been told not to. I just can't face the thought of wasting a cycle. Whatever is meant to be will happen. So with that...I'm off to bed ;)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nlk, I would do the same thing,
The chances of all 3 follicles releasing, fertilizing AND successfully implanting would be slim!


----------



## MsPeachyP

Gflady tons of congratulations!!!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

I am feeling rather emotional this evening. I got a little teary for no apparent reason and felt emptiness. Who knows why. 

I hope everyone is having a good night. I am headed to bed it is 11:45pm.

Hope tomorrow I am feeling better.


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies, thanks for the congrats!

I can't believe it. I'm so excited only slept for 4 hours last night. Trying to be cautious too as it's early days.

Hopeful, the only thing I did differently this month was try to eat one portion of full fat dairy per day (I read that it can increase your chances of conceiving), and ate more oily fish. I stopped taking the metformin about 6 weeks ago. Oh and BDed every 2-3 days.

I tested on CD40 so I didn't have a missed AF yet as my shortest cycle is 54 days. I guess this cycle was going to be shorter.

The only symptoms I've been having over the last 2 wks were really sore & heavy bbs, a few cramps and massive meat cravings (I've been veggie for 1 year).


----------



## gflady

ghinspire22 said:


> I am feeling rather emotional this evening. I got a little teary for no apparent reason and felt emptiness. Who knows why.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good night. I am headed to bed it is 11:45pm.
> 
> Hope tomorrow I am feeling better.

Sorry you're feeling emotional and teary, ghin. Hope you feel better tomorrow xoxox


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh yes I've been a big fan of a glass of milk a day too!!


----------



## gflady

hopefulfor1st said:


> Oh yes I've been a big fan of a glass of milk a day too!!

Are you doing anything differently now that you're pregnant? I've been thinking about diet a lot- I should probably be more vigilant with it.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Not really, just cut down my cola (caffeine increases mc rate)
I never drank coffee anyway. 
NOw I opt for lemonade or flavored mineral water
I can't stomach McDonald's anymore!
I try have one glass milk, one o.j a day
Cut down my choccy, added in some nuts
Carbs are my best friend when I feel queasy!
Lots of toast n plain biccies!


----------



## samanthax

I'm jelous :(

I was tearful lastnight.. i think i feel asleep.. with a few tears running down my face..
at the moment.. I have left boob pain lqastnight i had backache and i feel some pressure on my womb area? 

My cervix has got higher; and eggwhite still.. sure i shouldn't be ovulating now.. x


----------



## mumface26

samanthax said:


> I'm jelous :(
> 
> I was tearful lastnight.. i think i feel asleep.. with a few tears running down my face..
> at the moment.. I have left boob pain lqastnight i had backache and i feel some pressure on my womb area?
> 
> My cervix has got higher; and eggwhite still.. sure i shouldn't be ovulating now.. x

Maybe its your af on its way, my cm gets abit juicy (sorry best word to describe it) in the days leading to af and i get crampy.

I hope you are ok.
Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Not really, just cut down my cola (caffeine increases mc rate)
> I never drank coffee anyway.
> NOw I opt for lemonade or flavored mineral water
> I can't stomach McDonald's anymore!
> I try have one glass milk, one o.j a day
> Cut down my choccy, added in some nuts
> Carbs are my best friend when I feel queasy!
> Lots of toast n plain biccies!

I dont think i would ever go off mcdonalds.....ever lol! But i wouldnt eat it much when i get my bfp. Maybe have it twice a month now......infact im overdue a mcdonalds.....yum.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

When I eat it I feel sick in the tummy and I feel
Like someone has poured pure oil in my mouth.


----------



## ghinspire22

I woke up feeling really groggy. I have been sleeping WAY more than I have in a really long time. It feels so strange because I haven't been able to sleep in at all. Most mornings I had been up at like 7am but now I'm sleeping SO MUCH. 

Does ovulation do that? Does it make you that tired? I know for sure it's not AF coming early because that feels differently.

Not to mention I've been having slight headaches. Not migraines but little mini headaches that go away. Also I've been noticing when I don't eat or forget to eat I get really sick.

Wow, my hormones must be doing crazy things.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I woke up feeling really groggy. I have been sleeping WAY more than I have in a really long time. It feels so strange because I haven't been able to sleep in at all. Most mornings I had been up at like 7am but now I'm sleeping SO MUCH.
> 
> Does ovulation do that? Does it make you that tired? I know for sure it's not AF coming early because that feels differently.
> 
> Not to mention I've been having slight headaches. Not migraines but little mini headaches that go away. Also I've been noticing when I don't eat or forget to eat I get really sick.
> 
> Wow, my hormones must be doing crazy things.

I hope you are feeling better soon! Maybe you have a slight bug thats making u feel run down. I go thru phases of sluggishness and i am usually an early riser like you. I dont think mines hormone related. Maybe my body saying give me a break and slow down! 
Im in a dental surgery at mo, my tooth is leaving me in agony! I think i need an extraction.

Xx


----------



## mumface26

Sat in a dental surgery opposite a mum who has 2 young children, poss about ages 3&7? They are so cute playing with the toys.
Cant wait to get my :bfp: i will be like the mummy at the dentist then!


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface26 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I woke up feeling really groggy. I have been sleeping WAY more than I have in a really long time. It feels so strange because I haven't been able to sleep in at all. Most mornings I had been up at like 7am but now I'm sleeping SO MUCH.
> 
> Does ovulation do that? Does it make you that tired? I know for sure it's not AF coming early because that feels differently.
> 
> Not to mention I've been having slight headaches. Not migraines but little mini headaches that go away. Also I've been noticing when I don't eat or forget to eat I get really sick.
> 
> Wow, my hormones must be doing crazy things.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better soon! Maybe you have a slight bug thats making u feel run down. I go thru phases of sluggishness and i am usually an early riser like you. I dont think mines hormone related. Maybe my body saying give me a break and slow down!
> Im in a dental surgery at mo, my tooth is leaving me in agony! I think i need an extraction.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

I hope the dentist can fix you up!

I have hypothyroid along with my PCOS so sometimes I get fatigued because my hormone is off. It happens. This just feels a little extreme for something like my thyroid being off.


----------



## ghinspire22

I have been feeling so tired and so much nausea today. I thought I was going to puke a few times. I have no idea what's going on with me today. Ovulation must be making me sick or something. 

My fingers are crossed that this time means I caught that little egg and in 11 days I can test and find out if there is a little baby in my belly.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ghinspire, take it easy :)
I know you've had a rough few days but try not stress, or get upset, and try get plenty of rest and be positive!
You need to make your body in optimal circumstances just in case!


----------



## ghinspire22

Night everyone.

I went on my normal two mile run. 7 weeks of running!!! Awesome!!

Now I am having some sleepy time tea and going to interest the hubby with some bding. Then off to dreamland. 

I am still having some pain and tenseness on my right ovary side. I hope that means some good things.

Hope everyone has a good night.


----------



## ghinspire22

Night everyone.

I went on my normal two mile run. 7 weeks of running!!! Awesome!!

Now I am having some sleepy time tea and going to interest the hubby with some bding. Then off to dreamland. 

I am still having some pain and tenderness on my right ovary side. I hope that means some good things.

Hope everyone has a good night.


----------



## samanthax

morning girls, well i have did the deed lastnight.. so if i was ovulate this week its covered i hope.. 
I keep get twinges though im my tummy.. 
Is that normal? 
x


----------



## cherub sweets

hi all i have recently being diagnosed with pcos hope i can join this group,nice to see everyone supporting each other. i am about to start my metformin probably next week i have 7 rounds of clomid now,with ovulatvion just on the 7th round. fingers crossed metformin is my miracle drug.:flower:


----------



## nlk

samantha - :shrug: sorry, I'm not sure. I get that sometimes, but I know that's because of the fertility meds. Are you taking any? It might be that.

Cherub - of course you can join, welcome! This is a pretty great group, everyone is really supportive of each other. And we are getting lots of nice :bfp:


----------



## samanthax

None, its like a sharp pain in my overies that comes and goes x


----------



## nlk

To me, that sounds like ovulation pain. At least, I know I get that around the time of ovulation :shrug:


----------



## samanthax

yeah maybe but it come and goes, plus i ovulated saturday/thursday.. ill check my cervixs inabit see whats telling me x


----------



## nlk

Is your cycle usually regular? It can be really difficult to track ovulation sometimes with pcos


----------



## SazraD

Hi just stumbled across this thread.... Im 26 (hope I'm still classed as young LOL) diagnosed with PCOS last month. I have since started by first round of clomid 50mg and have just got my BFP! Try not to lose hope fellow PCOSers, I have been ttc for 21 months and I ovulated on my own every month and DTD at the right times but didn't manage to fall preg. I was about to give up hope but clomid worked for me!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

SazraD said:


> Hi just stumbled across this thread.... Im 26 (hope I'm still classed as young LOL) diagnosed with PCOS last month. I have since started by first round of clomid 50mg and have just got my BFP! Try not to lose hope fellow PCOSers, I have been ttc for 21 months and I ovulated on my own every month and DTD at the right times but didn't manage to fall preg. I was about to give up hope but clomid worked for me!

Me too Hun, first round of 50mg!

And Samantha, it could be ovulation, or it could be a cyst acting up. I used to get that every few days b4 I learned I had pcos


----------



## Katerz

Welllll back from the FS appointment (actually love my FS he is lovely!) he said everything went to plan with the clomid and thinks im around 10dpo rather than 13 like I thought. He has given me a prescription for 3 months of clomid and I go back in 4 months. I fully intend on NOT going back in 4 months as I WILL have my BFP by then!


----------



## SazraD

hopefulfor1st said:


> SazraD said:
> 
> 
> Hi just stumbled across this thread.... Im 26 (hope I'm still classed as young LOL) diagnosed with PCOS last month. I have since started by first round of clomid 50mg and have just got my BFP! Try not to lose hope fellow PCOSers, I have been ttc for 21 months and I ovulated on my own every month and DTD at the right times but didn't manage to fall preg. I was about to give up hope but clomid worked for me!
> 
> Me too Hun, first round of 50mg!
> 
> And Samantha, it could be ovulation, or it could be a cyst acting up. I used to get that every few days b4 I learned I had pcosClick to expand...



I see you've had your scan, bet that was amazing! Are you having any symptoms yet?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nausea, nausea, and more nausea! 
Sleeping 10-12 hours a night
And must be munching on carbs constantly!
My husband is IN LOVE with my new boobs too!


----------



## ghinspire22

Morning everyone. I am still lying in bed. I am lazy today. My legs ache from running and will need to be iced down but my nausea has passed. I feel like this could be my month. Hubby and I have been bd every other day and I haven't monitored anything. Instead we are just having a good time.

Definitely feeling so much more exhausted than I have any other cycle. I have been sleeping so much. Hope this means good things.


----------



## samanthax

Im normally on a 27 cycle.. but this month im not..


----------



## mumface26

Welcome newbies! This forums great! 

Im having af style cramps today, if my cycle was 28days i would be due tomorrow. I hope its not my mind playing with me......
Didnt need my tooth out just more pain killers. My wisdom tooth acts up now amd again its a pain! 

Ghinspire : i dont monitor anything we just bd every other night. Take it easy and relax.

Xxxx


----------



## AlyCon

Hi im new to this thread. I'm 18 (will be 19 in august) and was diagnosed with pcos back in november. I was put on bcp and im still taking them for now. I'm moving to germany in august with my hubby, hes in the army and we got stationed in vilseck. i plan on stopping my bcp and odering three months worth of FertilAid after the move and seeing if that helps any. Any who has tried FertilAid, what was your experience?


----------



## gsdowner1

So no update really here waiting since Monday to get my bloodtest back to for sure see if I'm not prego..then on to round 2. :) congrats to the people who fot their :bfp:


----------



## MrsC10

Hi AlyCon. I used Fertilaid a while back and it kicked started my cycles after coming off BC and having no AF for 5 months. I've not used it since, but my cycles have went a bit wacky again so I've started taking them again today. I'll keep you updated to let you know if they make a difference this time xx


----------



## AlyCon

MrsC10 said:


> Hi AlyCon. I used Fertilaid a while back and it kicked started my cycles after coming off BC and having no AF for 5 months. I've not used it since, but my cycles have went a bit wacky again so I've started taking them again today. I'll keep you updated to let you know if they make a difference this time xx

I'm hoping they will have the same effect on me because i only got my period once a year before i started on bcp. Fingers crossed that FertilAid will work for both of us! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## gsdowner1

Excited I finally got my blood test back even tho it was neg. I can move on to the next round! Hope everyone is doing good!! :dust: to all!


----------



## Katerz

Looks like I'm out and AF is on the way :( boooo


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Looks like I'm out and AF is on the way :( boooo

Yep me too! Im having cramps on and off and feel super hungry. My cm is tacky and almost non existent and in no mood for sexy shennanigans lol! so yeh, af will prob attack in the night.....
Never mind but at least it will be my 2nd real period after bcp! 

My ovary scan is monday.........

still continuing my positivity on to the next cycle. I WILL GET MY BFP BY XMAS OH YES INDEED!! 

Take care ..... Xxxxx


----------



## samanthax

AlyCon- hey! I'm 18 aswell.. but i haven't tried fertility aid.. /: x


----------



## AlyCon

samanthax said:


> AlyCon- hey! I'm 18 aswell.. but i haven't tried fertility aid.. /: x

Hi! :) I'm excited to try it! I wish september would hurry up and get it here, i hate waiting! Good luck you and lots of :dust:


----------



## Katerz

I have just started reading a book on my kindle called the baby trap it's quite funny and is a story about a woman TTC and going crazy over it. I'm not that far into it but so far so good! Check it out! Xx


----------



## ghinspire22

One of my friends announced they were pregnant.

*deep breath*

Trying to stay positive. 

It's getting harder and harder this cycle to stay positive.


----------



## gsdowner1

ghinspire22 said:


> One of my friends announced they were pregnant.
> 
> *deep breath*
> 
> Trying to stay positive.
> 
> It's getting harder and harder this cycle to stay positive.

hang in there girl! You will get your bump soon!


----------



## MrsC10

AF arrived this morning. Actually quite relieved. It's been 8 weeks. Started fertilaid a few days ago which helped me a few months back so really happy to be starting a new cycle. Back to CD1 we go xx


----------



## mumface26

Cd28 still no af. Im having cramps on and off and my boobs feel a bit sore if they bounce like when i run up and down the stairs. I feel bloated and.constipated too. I actually want af to come so i can start my next cycle.
I think af is coming as i just bit dp head off over a very trivial and minor misunderstandng lol!

Ghinspire your bfp will come we need to stay possitive and on top! :flower:

MrsC10 if my af came later today we could be cycle buddies! :flower:

Its my pelvic scan tomorrow ........ :nope:

:dust:


----------



## Katerz

Good luck with your scan tomorrow mumface, hope you get some answers!

Me and hubs are off to have a meal and spend some quality non baby stressing time :)


----------



## MrsC10

mumface26 said:


> Cd28 still no af. Im having cramps on and off and my boobs feel a bit sore if they bounce like when i run up and down the stairs. I feel bloated and.constipated too. I actually want af to come so i can start my next cycle.
> I think af is coming as i just bit dp head off over a very trivial and minor misunderstandng lol!
> 
> Ghinspire your bfp will come we need to stay possitive and on top! :flower:
> 
> MrsC10 if my af came later today we could be cycle buddies! :flower:
> 
> Its my pelvic scan tomorrow ........ :nope:
> 
> :dust:

I'd love to be cycle buddies! 

I need a bit of help from you girls. Beware...TMI alert.

I've always had pretty heavy periods when they have actually decided to show up and so this morning was no surprise when AF showed and was as heavy as it was. Although, it was VERY painful. I normally handle the pain after taking some painkillers, but this was mega sore.

I've just been to the loo. (TMI alert). There was a massive clot of about 3 inches in length. I often get small clots during my period, but this was huge. it wasn't the usual red colour either. Parts of it had a grey/white colour to it and was quite 'spongy'. Has anyone else had this before or have a clue to what it could be? It just seemed very unusual...:shrug:


----------



## jennahlou

hi only just seen this thread. im jennah im 20 years old and have been trying for 3 and a half years, only recently been diagnosed with pcos, think it was january 2012. 
I had my first FS appointment last week, qite a positive result but no meds just yet.

currently on cd71 and desperatley begging for AF to arrive.

hope no one minds me butting in

:dust:

much love xx


----------



## MrsC10

Hi jennah. Welcome!

Have you tried any natural remedies in the time you've been TTC to help with you irregular cycles?


----------



## jennahlou

no because my cycles have never been irregular, just this one cycle really. i did try soy a while back but that made me miss my period alltogether aswell xx


----------



## ghinspire22

Happy Sunday everyone!

It's Father's Day. I feel like maybe there is a baby in there somewhere. I have been having a tender abdomen and twinges like crazy. I slept in even though I shouldn't because of the things I have to do today for the Father's Day BBQ we are hosting for hubby's father. It did feel wonderful though and I have found that I have been more tired than ever this last week. That has to be a good sign right?

I have 9 days until I can take a hpt. So I just have to keep myself busy. This party will be one way to do that but another is finishing these books I've been reading. I'm reading three at once and I better get on it! Another way is perhaps going to the pool with my best friend and tomorrow my friend is hosting a jewelry party. She's one of the few pregnant friends I have that I actually LOVE to death and I can't wait until she has her baby, which she found out is a little girl. :) She lost her first baby to SIDS which was probably one of the most heart wrenching things I have ever been through with my friend. I never wish that on ANYONE. 

So I am trying to keep positive, enjoy a glass of iced tea lemonade, and do things that will keep my mind off of obsessing because that's no good either, even if they are good thoughts.

Hope everyone is seriously having a good day.

Sending good vibes to everyone.


----------



## AlyCon

When i was diagnosed with pcos my doctors told me there was a high chance that i was also Insulin Resistant, seeing as most women with pcos are. When i had my blood drawn to check my hormone levels they also checked my glucose, but never got back to me with the results. For years, even before my diagnoses (with pcos) i have had weird symptoms for no apparent reason: constant nausea, headaches, feeling extremely ill if i dont eat, but then still feeling sick after i do eat, always tired, ALWAYS thirsty and the wierdest one is that i have NEVER been able to eat breakfast without feeling sick. Yesterday i had a really bad day, i felt nauseous all day, had the worst headache, and i had these extreme hot flashes even though i usually feel cold all the time. My mother in law kept asking me if i thought i could be pregnant but i've been dealing with this long enough to know i was just having a bad day. So last night i was looking up symptoms and side effects of pcos and insulin resistance when i came upon this list of symptoms for IR. I'm going to put a "*" next to the ones i've been experiencing for a long time. 

Possible symptoms of insulin resistance...

abdominal bloating*
acne*
addictions, alcohol abuse or craving
alopecia
anger, mood swings, irrational behaviour, aggression*
anxiety, agitation, nervousness, constant worry, tension, panic attacks**
caffeine needed to get going in the morning
clumsiness
constant hunger, appetite high, inability to tolerate long intervals without food***
cramping in legs
cravings/binges for sweet things; sugar, breads, cakes etc*
depression*
dizziness*
dry and itching skin*
easily upset, quick to cry
excessive facial and body hair on women*
excessive yawning*
exhaustion, chronic fatigue, tired all the time, stamina decreased*
frequent infections, poor skin healing* 
fuzzy brain, mental confusion, inability to concentrate*
headaches*
high blood pressure*
high cholesterol, non-alcoholic fatty liver
hot flushes, night sweats***
hypoglycaemia (low blood sugar)- not sure if i have that, havent been tested
inability to eat breakfast****
increased abdominal fat*
infertility, difficulty in falling pregnant***
TEinsomniaXT
irritable, jittery, weak, tired or depressed if meals are skipped**
muscle weakness**
nausea, particularly in the morning***
palpitations, shaking, trembling
PCO (poly cystic ovarian disease)*****
swollen feet and/or ankles
tendency to feel cold*
tight chest*
water retention
weight gain, inability to loose weight

Any body else have Insulin Resistance? and do you suffer from any of these symptoms regularly? I swear they're making me absolutely miserable :(
I'm starting ttc in september, and i know metformin can help but i'd rather try something more natural with less side effects (been thinking about FertilAid). What did you do to help yourself with this?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrsc10,
That sounds awful!
Had u taken a hpt?
That sounds alot like a chemical pregnancy (where the egg is fertilized and doesn't attach properly and leads is very early m.c. Often b4 you know your pregnant)
I was told if I was to mc the things to look out for would be
Extremely heavy period
Lots of cramping
Lots of clots(thickened lining)
Grey tissue like matter(embryo)

I hope it sorts itself out soon- if it was a c.p your generally extra fertile the next month though


----------



## samanthax

Got my bfp!:d


----------



## MrsC10

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mrsc10,
> That sounds awful!
> Had u taken a hpt?
> That sounds alot like a chemical pregnancy (where the egg is fertilized and doesn't attach properly and leads is very early m.c. Often b4 you know your pregnant)
> I was told if I was to mc the things to look out for would be
> Extremely heavy period
> Lots of cramping
> Lots of clots(thickened lining)
> Grey tissue like matter(embryo)
> 
> I hope it sorts itself out soon- if it was a c.p your generally extra fertile the next month though

I was starting to think it was a chemical too. The pain this morning was excruciating. It's down to my usual AF dull ache now. Had some small clots since the big one earlier on but nothing too out the ordinary. 
All tests I took came back bfn. There was one where I was certain I saw a 2nd line but it was very light. All rest were definite negatives. I hope it sorts itself out and that I'm back on track next cycle.


----------



## MrsC10

samanthax said:


> Got my bfp!:d

Congratulations!! H&H 9 months. Praying it's a sticky one xx


----------



## AlyCon

samanthax said:


> got my bfp!:d

congrats! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats Samantha! 
Group bfp numbers are definitely on the rise last few weeks!


----------



## ghinspire22

Congratulations Samantha!


----------



## Chiles

AlyCon said:


> When i was diagnosed with pcos my doctors told me there was a high chance that i was also Insulin Resistant, seeing as most women with pcos are. When i had my blood drawn to check my hormone levels they also checked my glucose, but never got back to me with the results. For years, even before my diagnoses (with pcos) i have had weird symptoms for no apparent reason: constant nausea, headaches, feeling extremely ill if i dont eat, but then still feeling sick after i do eat, always tired, ALWAYS thirsty and the wierdest one is that i have NEVER been able to eat breakfast without feeling sick. Yesterday i had a really bad day, i felt nauseous all day, had the worst headache, and i had these extreme hot flashes even though i usually feel cold all the time. My mother in law kept asking me if i thought i could be pregnant but i've been dealing with this long enough to know i was just having a bad day. So last night i was looking up symptoms and side effects of pcos and insulin resistance when i came upon this list of symptoms for IR. I'm going to put a "*" next to the ones i've been experiencing for a long time.
> 
> Possible symptoms of insulin resistance...
> 
> abdominal bloating*
> acne*
> addictions, alcohol abuse or craving
> alopecia
> anger, mood swings, irrational behaviour, aggression*
> anxiety, agitation, nervousness, constant worry, tension, panic attacks**
> caffeine needed to get going in the morning
> clumsiness
> constant hunger, appetite high, inability to tolerate long intervals without food***
> cramping in legs
> cravings/binges for sweet things; sugar, breads, cakes etc*
> depression*
> dizziness*
> dry and itching skin*
> easily upset, quick to cry
> excessive facial and body hair on women*
> excessive yawning*
> exhaustion, chronic fatigue, tired all the time, stamina decreased*
> frequent infections, poor skin healing*
> fuzzy brain, mental confusion, inability to concentrate*
> headaches*
> high blood pressure*
> high cholesterol, non-alcoholic fatty liver
> hot flushes, night sweats***
> hypoglycaemia (low blood sugar)- not sure if i have that, havent been tested
> inability to eat breakfast****
> increased abdominal fat*
> infertility, difficulty in falling pregnant***
> TEinsomniaXT
> irritable, jittery, weak, tired or depressed if meals are skipped**
> muscle weakness**
> nausea, particularly in the morning***
> palpitations, shaking, trembling
> PCO (poly cystic ovarian disease)*****
> swollen feet and/or ankles
> tendency to feel cold*
> tight chest*
> water retention
> weight gain, inability to loose weight
> 
> Any body else have Insulin Resistance? and do you suffer from any of these symptoms regularly? I swear they're making me absolutely miserable :(
> I'm starting ttc in september, and i know metformin can help but i'd rather try something more natural with less side effects (been thinking about FertilAid). What did you do to help yourself with this?

Hey I am insulin resistance, but I'm not a big symptom spotter, but Going down the list I can relate to like 4 or 5 things. I was put on metformin and still on it... probably for my whole pregnancy.



samanthax said:


> Got my bfp!:d

Congrats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ghinspire22

I am so exhausted and yet I can't sleep...

Too much going on in my head...

I keep wondering if it's going to be me this cycle...

I hope and pray for it...but I just don't know...


----------



## mumface26

First of all congratulations to Samantha thats fantastic! :thumbup: take care!

Ghinspire - I hope you get your bfp soon hunny! :hugs:

MrsC10 I did read your post yesterday but was on the go so didnt have time to reply. Hopeful's reply makes sense Im sorry, perhaps little bean didnt attatch, could you see your GP? Im so sorry. :hugs:

My scan is in a hours time and Im pretty nervous. Im nil by mouth and trying to fill my bladder so drinking water, its making me feel sick as my bodies probably thinking where is my breakfast??
I feel scared incase they find me broken. Im cd29 and still no af but it did go 33 days last time. I have been cramping like crazy last three days on and off and DP said it could be implantation. I then snapped at him saying dont get my hopes up but he is only trying to be possitive. He wants it as much as I do.

If they find pcos or any large ovaries or cysts I will seek as many remidies as I can.
My mum had 5 children, my 4 older siblings all have 8 children between, all of them have had no fertility issues what so ever and one my sisters forgot her bcp for three days and fell pregnant just like that! So they say pcos runs in families but non of my sisters or mum has it and my mum cant remember any other relatives having pcos. 
So I appologise in advance if I have been an imposter on this thread but it was due to my misdiagnosis years ago that got my tiny little mind thinking.

Eeeek im nervous.

Well, I need to get going now, appointments in less than an hour so must get my saktes on.
I will keep you all posted.

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I am so exhausted and yet I can't sleep...
> 
> Too much going on in my head...
> 
> I keep wondering if it's going to be me this cycle...
> 
> I hope and pray for it...but I just don't know...

Its hard to keep your mind busy and off ttc and babies, especially when it seems every other female in the world is pregnant!
I was angry on friday in work, one of the women who got her bfp is still smoking! Its nothing to do with me I know but fancy smoking when you are nourishing a developing baby?? Its gross!

:dust:


----------



## nlk

ghinspire, hang in there! You've been so incredibly positive this cycle, and it has helped to keep me going!!

mumface, if you do have pcos, we are all here for you. It doesn't matter if you have been hanging out on this thread if you find out you don't have pcos; you were given the impression that you did, and it has been lovely having you around!

AFM - I'm 5dpo today. I have been having really strong twinges for about two days now, I know I'm not imagining it because they are pretty strong, and quite painful :/ but I'm sure this is far too early? Has anybody ever heard of getting a bfp at 5dpo? I'm trying to decide whether it's worth testing...in my head it's not, but I'm just curious :shrug:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I had severe pain and cramps at 5dpo and my bfp arrived at 11 dpo, whilst testing daily! It takes a while for those twinges to result in enough hcg to show a pos.


----------



## gflady

Congrats Samantha! Bring on the BFPs. The more the merrier! :)


----------



## MrsC10

Good luck for the scan mumface. I hope everything goes well. Sending happy thoughts your way xx


----------



## nlk

arghhhh I'm so nervous!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Maybe you'll get a bfp sooner nlk cos there will b more than one!


----------



## nlk

pahahaha I'm actually quite scared of that! I'm hoping there will only be one....it will make everything so much easier and simpler!


----------



## Lika

First of all, congrats to all the new bfp!!! How exciting! :D

With me things are still the same ugh! Going on 3rd week of met, on Thursday I increase my dosage to 1500mg. But still no AF ugh! The earliest I can get seen by my doc is late next week :( being in this no-AF limbo is horrible! I get cramps here and there get my hopes up and nothing ugh! 
I did start taking Geritol complete yesterday, it can't hurt ;).

Wishing you all a great week!!! Bring on the bfp!!! :D


----------



## Jojono2

Hi ladies, I'm hoping someone can help seeing as you all know what it's like having pcos, my cycles vary between 34-48 days, last month I used the clearblue fertility monitor, I didn't get a peak but I got high from cd16-26, I am now cd50 and no period? I have had an increase in heartburn in the mornings and also an empty tummy feeling in the morning, don't want to get my hopes up cause with pcos, you can almost convince yourself and then you get a BFN:( I haven't tested yet as I only have one cb digital and something keeps telling me I'll regret using it!!! No sore boobs, no change in nipples, no noticeable cramping. I hate this :( x


----------



## Lika

I heard with pcos is a 50/50 chance of getting accurate readings on a fertility monitor, because they detect a LH surge and if you have cysts in your ovaries they constantly release the hormone...
As far as your symptoms go, I'm not really sure because symptoms vary from woman to woman. But I wann say there might be a possibility you are preggrers. Just try not to symptom spot too much cuz it would be horrible to have your hopes up just to be squashed by a bfn!
I wish you all te luck though and fxd you get your bfp :)


----------



## mumface26

My scan was quick. He said no signs of pcos but i do have enlarged ovaries with cysts which might affect ttc. He said to see my doc in 10 days for a full discussion etc.

Im in af limbo too, might sneak up unexpected! 

Gl nlk i hope its a sign of bfp!

So this may be my last post on here but i will pop in from time to time to chat and offer advice if i can! Gonna miss you guys....... 

:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jojono- cbfm are absolute CRAP if u got pcos! They don't work as you have no Pattern and cos your body's always trying to o but creating cysts instead it throws it off!


----------



## mumface26

I feel so emotional today its crazy! 

Earged ovaries with cysts.........what does that mean ttc wise? The sonographer didnt seem too concerned with it.


----------



## Lika

Enlarged ovaries with cysts makes it harder to O. Since the body gears up for it but instead of releasing the eggy it forms cysts :( sorry you are going thru that. But it doesn't mean you will be like that forever. I know a friend of mine had many many cysts in her ovaries, she went thru something called ovarian drilling, I believe. In less than 6 months after her procedure she was preggers, and delivered a healthy baby girl back in January. The last I talked with her, the cysts never came back. So maybe you wanna discuss your options with your doc ;)


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk said:


> ghinspire, hang in there! You've been so incredibly positive this cycle, and it has helped to keep me going!!
> 
> mumface, if you do have pcos, we are all here for you. It doesn't matter if you have been hanging out on this thread if you find out you don't have pcos; you were given the impression that you did, and it has been lovely having you around!
> 
> AFM - I'm 5dpo today. I have been having really strong twinges for about two days now, I know I'm not imagining it because they are pretty strong, and quite painful :/ but I'm sure this is far too early? Has anybody ever heard of getting a bfp at 5dpo? I'm trying to decide whether it's worth testing...in my head it's not, but I'm just curious :shrug:

Sending you good vibes today! 

Twinges can be so good. I have been having some of my own. I am trying not to read into it though because I want to be surprised. Good luck!! Thinking of you.


----------



## mumface26

Lika said:


> Enlarged ovaries with cysts makes it harder to O. Since the body gears up for it but instead of releasing the eggy it forms cysts :( sorry you are going thru that. But it doesn't mean you will be like that forever. I know a friend of mine had many many cysts in her ovaries, she went thru something called ovarian drilling, I believe. In less than 6 months after her procedure she was preggers, and delivered a healthy baby girl back in January. The last I talked with her, the cysts never came back. So maybe you wanna discuss your options with your doc ;)

Its almost soul destroying to think ttc can be hard but yet so many yound women get pregnant by accident but the ones who try, like us, find it a struggle.

I hope i dont need drilling. I am seeing my doctor on june 28th and i have a list going on what i want to discuss with her. 

:dust:


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface26 said:


> My scan was quick. He said no signs of pcos but i do have enlarged ovaries with cysts which might affect ttc. He said to see my doc in 10 days for a full discussion etc.
> 
> Im in af limbo too, might sneak up unexpected!
> 
> Gl nlk i hope its a sign of bfp!
> 
> So this may be my last post on here but i will pop in from time to time to chat and offer advice if i can! Gonna miss you guys.......
> 
> :dust:

I hope you and your doctor can figure something out. I will be thinking of you. Good luck!


----------



## ghinspire22

7 days until testing. 

I just want to know either way so I can call the obgyn that my doctor suggested. I just want some direction. I know I shouldn't obsess but today I'm just feeling a little anxious.

*deep breath*


----------



## Lika

ghinspire22 said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> My scan was quick. He said no signs of pcos but i do have enlarged ovaries with cysts which might affect ttc. He said to see my doc in 10 days for a full discussion etc.
> 
> Im in af limbo too, might sneak up unexpected!
> 
> Gl nlk i hope its a sign of bfp!
> 
> So this may be my last post on here but i will pop in from time to time to chat and offer advice if i can! Gonna miss you guys.......
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I hope you and your doctor can figure something out. I will be thinking of you. Good luck!Click to expand...


Mumface26- good luck hun!!!

Nlk- ohhhh I hope it's your :bfp:!!! Keep us posted :D

Ghinspire22- your symptoms sound promising :D fxd you get your :bfp:!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

I decided to make a cup of my instant stress relief. I made a cup of decaf green tea. Mmmm!!

Then I can watch some soccer! This could be a really good day.


----------



## MsPeachyP

samanthax said:


> Got my bfp!:d

Congrats!!!!!!! : D


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I decided to make a cup of my instant stress relief. I made a cup of decaf green tea. Mmmm!!
> 
> Then I can watch some soccer! This could be a really good day.

Oh i love green tea it helped me lose weight last year. Very tasty! 

Xx


----------



## mumface26

I love this thread, i cant stay away.....

I will be testing tomorrow as af not shown yet. 
Having cramps but.....oh yeah its prob my big fat ovaries causing it boo!!:sad2:

Sighes.....


----------



## MrsC10

I've got big fat ovaries too :( one is 8 times the size it should be and the other is 4 times it's normal size. I've found that changing my diet has massively helped. My belly isn't as swollen and I feel generally much better. Big fat ovaries suck!


----------



## Lika

:hugs: to you ladies!!!
I don't have enlarged ovaries but have pcos and I'm insulin resistant. It sux big time ugh! Met is being a beyatch with me today ugh


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My doc told me you can have poly cystic ovaries with out having poly cystic ovarian syndrome. It just means u only have the cysts, not the heightened testosterone, insulin resistance, weight/ acne probs and all the other fun things associated with pcos!


----------



## Matilda85

Congrats to the new :bfp: and good luck to all in the TWW. Nlk, if you do have triplets I think you would get a :bfp: heaps early on because your levels will rise much much more quickly, so you could get one really soon. 

Just back from my 7 week scan and feeling so relieved and happy. Baby measures perfectly for 7 weeks and we saw his (i am convinced it'll be a boy, have been since i ovulated) little heart beat and everything looks excellent. It made me cry. I am super emotional about everything at the moment.


----------



## ghinspire22

Matilda85 said:


> Congrats to the new :bfp: and good luck to all in the TWW. Nlk, if you do have triplets I think you would get a :bfp: heaps early on because your levels will rise much much more quickly, so you could get one really soon.
> 
> Just back from my 7 week scan and feeling so relieved and happy. Baby measures perfectly for 7 weeks and we saw his (i am convinced it'll be a boy, have been since i ovulated) little heart beat and everything looks excellent. It made me cry. I am super emotional about everything at the moment.

So awesome. :)

I would cry too.


----------



## Lika

Awww how exciting Matilda!!! :)


----------



## Lika

And I agree with hopeful... You can have policystic ovaries and not have the syndrome, or in my case do not have polycistic ovary but have every other symptom... Insulin resistance, irregular cycles, acne etc... I think the biggest indicator of pcos is irregular cycles and difficulty in losing weight. Thats why metformin is prescribed, but for those on the extended release, like me, losing weight is very hard! :/


----------



## mumface26

I feel like an old car with bits falling off it. Last week I had some kind of tummu bug, my wisdom tooth was causing me trouble (still is) and now its confirmed that I am broken. 
Its horrible isnt it? How you are a woman but you cant even function correctly. DP is super supportive but he said he wont go down the IVF route if it came to it. I highly doubt it will but I like to cover all angles.
My af has still not arrived. It probably will though, I feel super horrid, I want to cry over silly things and I have a throbbing headache. I tested negative today.
Now I have to go to work, oh my god Im so not in the mood.

But, I hope everyone is doing well and I will be feeling better soon, Just having a down couple of weeks.

I think I posted this post twice in error as my laptop had a strop before. 

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

MrsC10 said:


> I've got big fat ovaries too :( one is 8 times the size it should be and the other is 4 times it's normal size. I've found that changing my diet has massively helped. My belly isn't as swollen and I feel generally much better. Big fat ovaries suck!

Do you think evening primrose might help?

Its strange as a blood test showed my hormone levels normal, the doctor who did the scan mentioned this and winked and said I should be ok but still speak to my gp in 10days.
Im seeing her on 28th june, can't wait.
I think I will re-evaluate my diet too.

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Matilda85 said:


> Congrats to the new :bfp: and good luck to all in the TWW. Nlk, if you do have triplets I think you would get a :bfp: heaps early on because your levels will rise much much more quickly, so you could get one really soon.
> 
> Just back from my 7 week scan and feeling so relieved and happy. Baby measures perfectly for 7 weeks and we saw his (i am convinced it'll be a boy, have been since i ovulated) little heart beat and everything looks excellent. It made me cry. I am super emotional about everything at the moment.

I am glad all is well with you and baby! 
I would cry too, I was finishing a birth sampler cross stitch for my great niece who is due end of july, its so cute and I looked at it and wanted to cry as I want to keep the sampler for my own baby when the time comes.

take care hun!
:hugs:


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies, just checking in. I'm cd11 today and have just started using ov tests again, will hopefully ov in a week if this cycle follows the last one. Feeling pretty numb about this cycle.. I don't want to get carried away with feeling overly hopeful. I'm scared because AF is due on my anniversary and I'm desperately hoping we get to celebrate a bfp and our anniversary. All I can do is hope and pray!


----------



## ghinspire22

stevens2010 said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in. I'm cd11 today and have just started using ov tests again, will hopefully ov in a week if this cycle follows the last one. Feeling pretty numb about this cycle.. I don't want to get carried away with feeling overly hopeful. I'm scared because AF is due on my anniversary and I'm desperately hoping we get to celebrate a bfp and our anniversary. All I can do is hope and pray!

I know how it feels to be scared about being too hopeful. However, this cycle I am being hopeful. I am telling myself that there is a baby in there because I feel like there is nothing else to lose. Hopeful is good but so is praying. :)


----------



## ghinspire22

I am slowly waking up to do a run. I also was greeting with full sinuses. So now I have sinus drainage and exhaustion. UGH!

I think after the run I will take a little nap. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## MrsC10

mumface26 said:


> MrsC10 said:
> 
> 
> I've got big fat ovaries too :( one is 8 times the size it should be and the other is 4 times it's normal size. I've found that changing my diet has massively helped. My belly isn't as swollen and I feel generally much better. Big fat ovaries suck!
> 
> Do you think evening primrose might help?
> 
> Its strange as a blood test showed my hormone levels normal, the doctor who did the scan mentioned this and winked and said I should be ok but still speak to my gp in 10days.
> Im seeing her on 28th june, can't wait.
> I think I will re-evaluate my diet too.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I'm not sure. I've never used EPO. Sorry. Changing my diet is all I did and it made a huge difference. I've started taking fertilaid as well. I'm hoping that helps too. It did the last time I was taking it.


----------



## MsPeachyP

hope everyone's doing well I was doing fine but today I seem to be sick all of the sudden headache body ache, nauseous hot and cold flashes hit me all at once while I was at work. So now I'm home on the couch :( can't go to sleep; not sleeping just kinda blah...I'm cd13/14 if I'm calculating right...I dont symptom check so for me to notice it's kinda big.. any who just ranting everyone continue to have a great day.


----------



## mumface26

MsPeachyP said:


> hope everyone's doing well I was doing fine but today I seem to be sick all of the sudden headache body ache, nauseous hot and cold flashes hit me all at once while I was at work. So now I'm home on the couch :( can't go to sleep; not sleeping just kinda blah...I'm cd13/14 if I'm calculating right...I dont symptom check so for me to notice it's kinda big.. any who just ranting everyone continue to have a great day.

Aww hun i hope you are ok soon! 
Take care 
:dust:


----------



## mumface26

MrsC10 said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC10 said:
> 
> 
> I've got big fat ovaries too :( one is 8 times the size it should be and the other is 4 times it's normal size. I've found that changing my diet has massively helped. My belly isn't as swollen and I feel generally much better. Big fat ovaries suck!
> 
> Do you think evening primrose might help?
> 
> Its strange as a blood test showed my hormone levels normal, the doctor who did the scan mentioned this and winked and said I should be ok but still speak to my gp in 10days.
> Im seeing her on 28th june, can't wait.
> I think I will re-evaluate my diet too.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure. I've never used EPO. Sorry. Changing my diet is all I did and it made a huge difference. I've started taking fertilaid as well. I'm hoping that helps too. It did the last time I was taking it.Click to expand...

I will discuss all options with my gp.
My diet needs sorting. I work a 12pm to 8pm shift so i usually end up with a microwave meal for tea in work, bleh! I sometimes take meals i have cooked in advance so i will make more of them instead.

:dust:


----------



## MrsC10

If you want any tips on what to eat more of or avoid, just let me know. Good luck xx


----------



## ghinspire22

I got some hpt for next week in hopes AF doesn't show up a week from now. I am hoping a baby is nestled inside instead. Tonight hubby and I are off to a baseball game with some friends. I figure it will be nice to enjoy myself and relieve some stress. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I got some hpt for next week in hopes AF doesn't show up a week from now. I am hoping a baby is nestled inside instead. Tonight hubby and I are off to a baseball game with some friends. I figure it will be nice to enjoy myself and relieve some stress. Hope everyone is having a good day.

Sounds good you are going to have a good night. Enjoy! 
I hope you get your bfp next week.
My af hasnt arrived yet although im experiencing cramps and watery cm so i guess she will come soon then i can begin my next cycle.

Take care xxxx


----------



## mumface26

MrsC10 said:


> If you want any tips on what to eat more of or avoid, just let me know. Good luck xx

That would be great thanks love.
Do you have long cycles? Im on cd31 and still no af, i have been having cramps last few days so i guess its due any day.


----------



## MrsC10

mumface26 said:


> MrsC10 said:
> 
> 
> If you want any tips on what to eat more of or avoid, just let me know. Good luck xx
> 
> That would be great thanks love.
> Do you have long cycles? Im on cd31 and still no af, i have been having cramps last few days so i guess its due any day.Click to expand...

I have varying lengths of long cycles. The last few have been 6 weeks apart. This one though was 8 weeks. I started the fertilaid on Friday and AF showed on Sunday. I'm not sure if it was a coincidence though. Seemed a bit early for it to have helped with that. The main things I cut out completely were tea and coffee and alcohol. I changed to whole meal bread and pastas and started snacking on fruit. I'm a sucker for crisps and had to cut them out completely. There's a PCOS diet that you can look up and print off. Just google 'Midland fertility pcos diet' and it'll pop up. Even if you don't have PCOS, you should see a difference xx


----------



## FeelsCrazy

Hi, I would like to join this forum if that is alright with everyone? I don't usually join websites like these, I mostly just read them. However, after reading some of the posts on here, I relate so closely to the majority of you and it truly amazes how many others there are out there like myself.
So here is my story. My husband and I are ttc baby #2. I know for a lot of you, you are working on #1, so I would like to say that I am very blessed to have had the chance to experience prenancy/child birth once already. We weren't married, nor were we trying what so ever. We were actually young & I was on BC & Metformin, (I had already been diagnosed with PCOS at a very young age). We were aslo using condoms on and off. I got pregnant with my daughter, had a postivie pregnancy test as soon as I missed my period, and had zero complications throughout my entire pregnancy. Delivered a 7lb, 20inch baby girl at 37 weeks gestation, and she is now a perfectly happy & healthy 2 year old. 
But, seems like this time around, we are having a difficult time concieving. (Of course now that we are actually married, live togeher, on our feet, & are trying....instead of being careless and not wanting a kid.) We have been trying for 7 months, and I realize that isn't a lot compared to *years* like some of you have been. I have started my period like clock work every month, but this month I truly believe I was pregnant, seeing as to how I was 9 days late, and you know your own body. But yesterday, I started some light spotting that started off brownish, and today has become a more pink-red color, and a little heavier, but still not enough to even fill a pad over the day. I don't know if maybe I'm having some issues with my menstrual cycle, or if there actually may be a chance for pregnancy??? I tested 4 days after my missed period & got a negative. I'm not sure if PCOS can affect a HPT or not? I've both that it can, and that it cannot. I feel absolutely insane. To some extent, I think my mind is playing tricks on my body, making myself think I am pregnant when I am indeed not. I feel little flutters/movements every now and again, my back absolutely kills me, I haven't had my same apetite lately, and now my menstrual cycle is off. But then I think at the same time I KNOW my own body and I AM pregnant.....but then I play it off because I don't want to get my hopes up.
What do you ladies think???? Am I playing too much into it and PCOS is just messing with my menstrual....or do you think there may be a chance of pregnancy??


----------



## mumface26

MrsC10 said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC10 said:
> 
> 
> If you want any tips on what to eat more of or avoid, just let me know. Good luck xx
> 
> That would be great thanks love.
> Do you have long cycles? Im on cd31 and still no af, i have been having cramps last few days so i guess its due any day.Click to expand...
> 
> I have varying lengths of long cycles. The last few have been 6 weeks apart. This one though was 8 weeks. I started the fertilaid on Friday and AF showed on Sunday. I'm not sure if it was a coincidence though. Seemed a bit early for it to have helped with that. The main things I cut out completely were tea and coffee and alcohol. I changed to whole meal bread and pastas and started snacking on fruit. I'm a sucker for crisps and had to cut them out completely. There's a PCOS diet that you can look up and print off. Just google 'Midland fertility pcos diet' and it'll pop up. Even if you don't have PCOS, you should see a difference xxClick to expand...

My first cycle after bcp was 33 days which i thought great it should even itself out now but still nothing. Im moody, craving salty foods and carbs and my boobs feel heavy but not sore. My cm is non existent so af will come soon. Im trying to remember how my cycles were before I was on bcp, I just remember them been heavy and painful but I dont recall them being long maybe bcp as messed things up abit.

Where do you get fertilaid from? is it perscription? My doctor will probably say no to meds at the moment and will have me back and fourth for blood tests.

I will defo look up the pcos diet. I havent drank since I was 21 (now 26) I just dont like the taste of alcohol bleh! But I love tea so I will cut down or maybe go back on green tea instead. Like you I am a sucker for crisps I can take down a huge bag of doritos in one sitting and think nothing of it :wacko: so crisps will be no more.

Just a thought, I was talking to my big middle sis via text as she knows we are are ttc (im closer to her) and she has no problems and it took her 11 months to fall pregnant with my neice after several years on bcp and before that it took 6 months for her periods to go to normal, shes roughly every 32 days. But I thought its good to know that even women without pcos or cysts still takes time to catch the egg.

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

FeelsCrazy said:


> Hi, I would like to join this forum if that is alright with everyone? I don't usually join websites like these, I mostly just read them. However, after reading some of the posts on here, I relate so closely to the majority of you and it truly amazes how many others there are out there like myself.
> So here is my story. My husband and I are ttc baby #2. I know for a lot of you, you are working on #1, so I would like to say that I am very blessed to have had the chance to experience prenancy/child birth once already. We weren't married, nor were we trying what so ever. We were actually young & I was on BC & Metformin, (I had already been diagnosed with PCOS at a very young age). We were aslo using condoms on and off. I got pregnant with my daughter, had a postivie pregnancy test as soon as I missed my period, and had zero complications throughout my entire pregnancy. Delivered a 7lb, 20inch baby girl at 37 weeks gestation, and she is now a perfectly happy & healthy 2 year old.
> But, seems like this time around, we are having a difficult time concieving. (Of course now that we are actually married, live togeher, on our feet, & are trying....instead of being careless and not wanting a kid.) We have been trying for 7 months, and I realize that isn't a lot compared to *years* like some of you have been. I have started my period like clock work every month, but this month I truly believe I was pregnant, seeing as to how I was 9 days late, and you know your own body. But yesterday, I started some light spotting that started off brownish, and today has become a more pink-red color, and a little heavier, but still not enough to even fill a pad over the day. I don't know if maybe I'm having some issues with my menstrual cycle, or if there actually may be a chance for pregnancy??? I tested 4 days after my missed period & got a negative. I'm not sure if PCOS can affect a HPT or not? I've both that it can, and that it cannot. I feel absolutely insane. To some extent, I think my mind is playing tricks on my body, making myself think I am pregnant when I am indeed not. I feel little flutters/movements every now and again, my back absolutely kills me, I haven't had my same apetite lately, and now my menstrual cycle is off. But then I think at the same time I KNOW my own body and I AM pregnant.....but then I play it off because I don't want to get my hopes up.
> What do you ladies think???? Am I playing too much into it and PCOS is just messing with my menstrual....or do you think there may be a chance of pregnancy??

Welcome to the thread!
The only thing I can say is do a HPT or go to the doctor for blood tests.
I think my mind is playing with me, Now that I know I have enlarged ovaries with cysts I feel more aches and twinges than ever before.
Doctors here in the UK are slow to get treatment so when I next see mine Im going to press for any meds that will help me ttc #1.

:dust:


----------



## MrsC10

Mumface - fertilaid is all natural and can be bought over the internet (I got mine from Amazon). It's got all the vitamins you get in a multivitamin plus some extra herbal additions as well. If you get meds from the doc, I wouldn't take them and fertilaid. It may counteract the affect of the meds. Check it up on google. There's loads of info on it everywhere you look.


----------



## nlk

welcome, feelscrazy. The only thing that can influence a hpt is hcg being present in your urine...which would not be from your pcos. Personally, I think that if there were a chance of pregnancy, you would have had a positive by now, especially seeing as you tested after AF was due. However, there are women who don't get a positive for some time!

I agree with mumface, either keep testing until you get a positive or go to see your doctor. A blood test will show exactly how much hcg is in your blood, rather than a hpt which is more of just seeing whether or not there is any there.

I hope you stick around, and that you get it all sorted soon!


----------



## ghinspire22

Well it happened...I knew it would..

My best friend who started trying the exact same time as me told me that she is pregnant. She took the hpt last night and found out. I'm so excited for her but at the same time...a part of me feels like crying. I tell myself that this is my cycle. That i have nothing to worry about but I still cry.

*wipes eyes*

These last few days i feel like the one who got left behind.


----------



## ghinspire22

Ok...so I am a little scared right now...

I am trying not to read into anything...

But my af isn't due until next tuesday. Today I went to the restroom and there was a little bit of discharge and a touch of blood. Nothing major but just a touch. I've had little twinges and sharp pains on my right side but no cramps or anything.

I haven't had my normal migraine before my AF or anything that would mean anything.

Last week I was EXTREMELY tired as I have been this week. I have been sleeping a lot more than I have normally. My body can't get enough sleep.

What's going on? I don't want to get my hopes up too high and check for every symptom known to man...but is this good or is this bad? Is my AF coming early?

I don't know what to do...or think...

Maybe I'll just make some tea and relax. Not obsess...


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> Ok...so I am a little scared right now...
> 
> I am trying not to read into anything...
> 
> But my af isn't due until next tuesday. Today I went to the restroom and there was a little bit of discharge and a touch of blood. Nothing major but just a touch. I've had little twinges and sharp pains on my right side but no cramps or anything.
> 
> I haven't had my normal migraine before my AF or anything that would mean anything.
> 
> Last week I was EXTREMELY tired as I have been this week. I have been sleeping a lot more than I have normally. My body can't get enough sleep.
> 
> What's going on? I don't want to get my hopes up too high and check for every symptom known to man...but is this good or is this bad? Is my AF coming early?
> 
> I don't know what to do...or think...
> 
> Maybe I'll just make some tea and relax. Not obsess...

Oh I hope its your cycle this time! 
Its hard not to pick at every tiny twinge or tired feeling, I have been doing it since day one and I think last week I finally made myself sick. I had a funny upset stomach all week, a headache that just would not budge, very short temper and I was very very tired too. This week I feel kinda ok, the upset tummy has gone but I believe it was down to me worrying as I rarely get upset tummy.

Stay strong, we can get through this!

xxxxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mumface26

Yes I actually want AF to arrive so I can start my next cycle. Im not as crampy today and feel pretty calm compared to the last few days, they say that PMS normally eases off before your period or as it starts so Im thinking by the weekend AF will be here. 
OMG i cant believe i want AF?! I used to sometimes take bcp back to back so to avoid AF but now I want it to start its unreal?! :shrug:

Either way we will still bd every other night until AF arrives incase I ovulate late. Cant wait to see my doctor on 28th, I have a list of questions for her regarding ttc with elarged overies.

Isnt it funny how retail therapy really helps? Today I had some time to kill before I had to start work so I looked around some clothes shops with my friend. I treated myself to a new top and straight after buying it I felt great so started work with positive energy. Oh yeah and why is all the materinity wear drab? What do they think pregnant women lose their fashion sense? I was looking at it thinking what the heck is that? My friend, who has two children, said when you are ready to pop you dont care what you look like and would wear a tent if you were comfy enough :haha: Not me.....:wacko:

Anyways, I have waffled again lol!
Best get back to work.

:dust: to all and extra to ghinspire! everything will be ok! :dust:


----------



## nlk

OOHHHHHHHH GHINSPIRE I JUST GOT UP AND STARTED JUMPING AND SCREAMING ON YOUR BEHALF!!!!!!

That sounds so good. I am SO SO hoping that this is your month!!!

When are you testing?!?! Because my AF is due Wednesday :)


----------



## MsPeachyP

Thanks mumface, I feel sooooooooo much better today, seems like everyone in my office is coming down with this 24hour bug...

Ghinspire: Hope this is your month!!!


----------



## sue_88

ghinspire22 said:


> Ok...so I am a little scared right now...
> 
> I am trying not to read into anything...
> 
> But my af isn't due until next tuesday. Today I went to the restroom and there was a little bit of discharge and a touch of blood. Nothing major but just a touch. I've had little twinges and sharp pains on my right side but no cramps or anything.
> 
> I haven't had my normal migraine before my AF or anything that would mean anything.
> 
> Last week I was EXTREMELY tired as I have been this week. I have been sleeping a lot more than I have normally. My body can't get enough sleep.
> 
> What's going on? I don't want to get my hopes up too high and check for every symptom known to man...but is this good or is this bad? Is my AF coming early?
> 
> I don't know what to do...or think...
> 
> Maybe I'll just make some tea and relax. Not obsess...


I really hope for you that this is your month, and it would be great to go through it all with your friend as you mention (even if youre not pregnant this cycle, you'll get there, and you'll go through it together. Dont worry.)

I think for now ^^^^ that is the best piece of advice we can give, and you can give yourself  xX


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk said:


> OOHHHHHHHH GHINSPIRE I JUST GOT UP AND STARTED JUMPING AND SCREAMING ON YOUR BEHALF!!!!!!
> 
> That sounds so good. I am SO SO hoping that this is your month!!!
> 
> When are you testing?!?! Because my AF is due Wednesday :)

My AF is due around Tuesday so I am thinking around Monday I will be testing. I am trying not to get too excited but I'm crossing my fingers and toes. This could be it...this really could be it.


----------



## ghinspire22

Thank you ladies for the support! I am planning on testing on June 26th. My hope is that I get a BFP. I hope a little baby is tucked in and waiting to be found. :)

Lots of positive vibes!


----------



## mumface26

sue_88 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Ok...so I am a little scared right now...
> 
> I am trying not to read into anything...
> 
> But my af isn't due until next tuesday. Today I went to the restroom and there was a little bit of discharge and a touch of blood. Nothing major but just a touch. I've had little twinges and sharp pains on my right side but no cramps or anything.
> 
> I haven't had my normal migraine before my AF or anything that would mean anything.
> 
> Last week I was EXTREMELY tired as I have been this week. I have been sleeping a lot more than I have normally. My body can't get enough sleep.
> 
> What's going on? I don't want to get my hopes up too high and check for every symptom known to man...but is this good or is this bad? Is my AF coming early?
> 
> I don't know what to do...or think...
> 
> Maybe I'll just make some tea and relax. Not obsess...
> 
> 
> I really hope for you that this is your month, and it would be great to go through it all with your friend as you mention (even if youre not pregnant this cycle, you'll get there, and you'll go through it together. Dont worry.)
> 
> I think for now ^^^^ that is the best piece of advice we can give, and you can give yourself  xXClick to expand...

Haha i just saw your signature and my doctors appointment for next step is the same day as you! 
I hope we get what we want and hear what we want to hear!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> Thank you ladies for the support! I am planning on testing on June 26th. My hope is that I get a BFP. I hope a little baby is tucked in and waiting to be found. :)
> 
> Lots of positive vibes!

:dust:


----------



## Chiles

ghinspire22 said:


> Thank you ladies for the support! I am planning on testing on June 26th. My hope is that I get a BFP. I hope a little baby is tucked in and waiting to be found. :)
> 
> Lots of positive vibes!

GoodLuck :dust:


----------



## ghinspire22

I'm losing faith. 

I had faint pink...

My AF may be coming early.

I'm trying not to cry all over the place..

Maybe it's not...but I don't think it's good.

*tears up*

I give up...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've seen people have implantation bleeding over 3-4 days so I wouldn't worry just yet. 
I never had so I'm not sure, only 20% of women experience it so your lucky to get this early sign!


----------



## Matilda85

Ghinspire - I am crossing my fingers so hard for you, I really, really hope this is your month.


----------



## nlk

it doesn't mean its over yet, ghinspire! Keep positive! As hopeful said, I've heard of people having the light spotting across a few days before as IB, so don't think the worst yet!! Also, is it usual for you to have AF arrive this early?


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I'm losing faith.
> 
> I had faint pink...
> 
> My AF may be coming early.
> 
> I'm trying not to cry all over the place..
> 
> Maybe it's not...but I don't think it's good.
> 
> *tears up*
> 
> I give up...

Nlk is right, don't loose faith.

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## mumface26

My cramps are stronger today so I think AF is coming soon. Day 33 will be tomorrow and that was the day AF came last time. My cm is tacky, less of and a bit lotion like. I had BFN this morning too but trying not to lose hope as it took one of my sisters 11 months to get pregnant and she has no worries down there.
I wanted to start evening primrose today but I must have thrown them away last clear out I had. Im thinking EPO might help. 
Me and DP are planning on a last minute get away, we havent been on holiday since 2010 so we figure we need one, sun, sea and plenty of TTC!

Take care ladies.
:dust:


----------



## nlk

mumface, just a pointer, if you decide to use EPO only start AFTER af is here, and only for the first half of your cycle (up until ovulation). If taken whilst pregnant, I think it can risk early miscarriage.


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> mumface, just a pointer, if you decide to use EPO only start AFTER af is here, and only for the first half of your cycle (up until ovulation). If taken whilst pregnant, I think it can risk early miscarriage.

Ahh I never knew that about taking it after AF, the packaging doesnt tell you that.
Thankyou xxxx


----------



## mumface26

mumface26 said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> mumface, just a pointer, if you decide to use EPO only start AFTER af is here, and only for the first half of your cycle (up until ovulation). If taken whilst pregnant, I think it can risk early miscarriage.
> 
> Ahh I never knew that about taking it after AF, the packaging doesnt tell you that.
> Thankyou xxxxClick to expand...

I will start epo when af comes. But seen as i dont know when i ovulate it will be tricky to know when to stop. Guess work will play a part. Im confident i ov'd this cycle as i can see a huge difference in my cm and my cervix now feels hard and closed whereas cd13-17 it was softer and felt more open. Just a shame we didnt catch the eggy weggy! 

Xx


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk said:


> it doesn't mean its over yet, ghinspire! Keep positive! As hopeful said, I've heard of people having the light spotting across a few days before as IB, so don't think the worst yet!! Also, is it usual for you to have AF arrive this early?

No it usually is right on the day it needs to come. Never this early. It would be really strange. 

I am trying to keep the faith.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, also epo can't be mixed with any other fert treatment


----------



## nlk

I think it's agnus castus that you can't take with fertility meds, because they cancel each other out, rather than EPO? I've known people to take EPO with clomid, and their doctors knew, so I'm not sure whether it's a problem??

It well might be, but I'm just saying maybe check, because I've never heard of that one before!


----------



## mumface26

Thanks guys its something i will discuss with my doctor next week.
Im cramping like crazy and just found alot of ewcm. May be late ovulation? Who knows! Will bd tonight just incase! 

xxx


----------



## mumface26

My cramps are mainly on my left side and my left groin is twinging now. 
Im saying to myself its late ovulation ......


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> it doesn't mean its over yet, ghinspire! Keep positive! As hopeful said, I've heard of people having the light spotting across a few days before as IB, so don't think the worst yet!! Also, is it usual for you to have AF arrive this early?
> 
> No it usually is right on the day it needs to come. Never this early. It would be really strange.
> 
> I am trying to keep the faith.Click to expand...

I wish my periods came when they should. At least then i can try and predict ovulation.

Stay strong! 

:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm not sure about Agnes castes, but I was def told epo can't be used with anything, ESP clomid. I heard they cancel each other out, hence why I never wanted to try it, worried that something "natural" can be that potent.
The problem with health store remedies is they are governed by Any government rules like drugs are, so some Of them can be worse. This just scared me! I'd rather take something tried and tested


----------



## sue_88

mumface26 said:


> Haha i just saw your signature and my doctors appointment for next step is the same day as you!
> I hope we get what we want and hear what we want to hear!!
> 
> Xxxxxx

Yeah I saw that too. :)
I'm really really hoping she's got some answers for me.

I hope you get some answers too...................I'm really crossing my fingers for some medicine, Clomid or something, and that's what sonographer suggested.

xxxX


----------



## mumface26

sue_88 said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Haha i just saw your signature and my doctors appointment for next step is the same day as you!
> I hope we get what we want and hear what we want to hear!!
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> Yeah I saw that too. :)
> I'm really really hoping she's got some answers for me.
> 
> I hope you get some answers too...................I'm really crossing my fingers for some medicine, Clomid or something, and that's what sonographer suggested.
> 
> xxxXClick to expand...

we will keep each other in the loop how our appointments go! But aren't doctors in the UK really slow off the mark with ttc, its always come back in 8 months if no baby BUT i know I have a problem so please please can we discuss ways around it???

xxx


----------



## mumface26

Hey I have just read epo can help ease excema! I have excema on my hands and I sometimes get it around my eyes so anything that eases the itch is welcome with me!
I hope baby doesn't inherit my excema, i had it sooooo bad when I was a baby up until my teens. It went away then it came back when I were 19 after I cleaned my oven with some horrid oven cleaner, I did wear gloves but it came back and hasnt gone since.
Anyways, I have rambled......again!

night girls.

xxx


----------



## FeelsCrazy

nlk said:


> welcome, feelscrazy. The only thing that can influence a hpt is hcg being present in your urine...which would not be from your pcos. Personally, I think that if there were a chance of pregnancy, you would have had a positive by now, especially seeing as you tested after AF was due. However, there are women who don't get a positive for some time!
> 
> I agree with mumface, either keep testing until you get a positive or go to see your doctor. A blood test will show exactly how much hcg is in your blood, rather than a hpt which is more of just seeing whether or not there is any there.
> 
> I hope you stick around, and that you get it all sorted soon!

You were right, I don't think there is any pregnancy here. I didn't test again, just waited. And the next day it was period full force, then mellowed back out to spotting. Must just be a funny menstrual cycle due to the PCOS. Even though it has been right on the dot, the same day for 6 months, you never know about your body with PCOS I guess. :shrug:
I really had my hopes way too high the time. :cry:
I haven't seen a doctor yet, thinking that maybe it would just take a little longer to concieve this time because I am actually putting time and effort into it, unlike last time when I wasn't wanting it so bad, and wasn't tracking and counting everything. But thinking maybe I should? Just afraid they will tell me to wait until we have been trying for a year :/


----------



## mumface26

cd33...... :bfn:..... cramps are strong and I am off food......no sign of :witch: sometimes I hate being a woman.

Oh well at least its friday! Bring on the weekend......:happydance:


----------



## samanthax

mumface26 said:


> Hey I have just read epo can help ease excema! I have excema on my hands and I sometimes get it around my eyes so anything that eases the itch is welcome with me!
> I hope baby doesn't inherit my excema, i had it sooooo bad when I was a baby up until my teens. It went away then it came back when I were 19 after I cleaned my oven with some horrid oven cleaner, I did wear gloves but it came back and hasnt gone since.
> Anyways, I have rambled......again!
> 
> night girls.
> 
> xxx

My otherhalf has really bad excema.. he don't like his skin.. he always hope that the baby don't get it iether :( 
x


----------



## mumface26

samanthax said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Hey I have just read epo can help ease excema! I have excema on my hands and I sometimes get it around my eyes so anything that eases the itch is welcome with me!
> I hope baby doesn't inherit my excema, i had it sooooo bad when I was a baby up until my teens. It went away then it came back when I were 19 after I cleaned my oven with some horrid oven cleaner, I did wear gloves but it came back and hasnt gone since.
> Anyways, I have rambled......again!
> 
> night girls.
> 
> xxx
> 
> My otherhalf has really bad excema.. he don't like his skin.. he always hope that the baby don't get it iether :(
> xClick to expand...

Its a nightmare once it comes back its ages before you can rid of it! 
When i was in primary school i was bullied for it as it was on my face. Its painful when its cold weather and i can forget make up sometimes.

R u ok? 
Xxx


----------



## nlk

WHY DO I PUT MYSELF THROUGH THIS?!?!?!?!

I tested, and blatently got a bfn. I just needed to pee on something really, and even though I'm only 9dpo I feel so crushed! I now really wish that I hadn't tested :growlmad:

I'm so angry at myself.


----------



## samanthax

Yeah im okay,
Unfortually my otherhalf things the little one will have excema, but It doesn't bother me.. Because Im sure i will love the little one no matter what :D x


----------



## stevens2010

nlk said:


> WHY DO I PUT MYSELF THROUGH THIS?!?!?!?!
> 
> I tested, and blatently got a bfn. I just needed to pee on something really, and even though I'm only 9dpo I feel so crushed! I now really wish that I hadn't tested :growlmad:
> 
> I'm so angry at myself.

:hugs: 

9DPO is still early hun, don't be disheartened. I've got my FX for you.


----------



## nlk

I'm such a foooooooooollllll

I only did it because the FRER said it could detect pregnancy 6 days before AF is late. God, I'm so easily led!


----------



## samanthax

nlk said:


> I'm such a foooooooooollllll
> 
> I only did it because the FRER said it could detect pregnancy 6 days before AF is late. God, I'm so easily led!

Don't be!

Its not your fault, they tbh they shouldn't say " 6 days before " Gives everyone hopes up.. your not out till the witch id here!

xx


----------



## ghinspire22

I have had light light spotting since Wednesday. No full blown period. I only spot for like the morning and then for the rest of the day nothing. So I'm not exactly sure what my body is doing.

I have had no period migraines, cramps, or back pain. 

All I have been feeling is sleepy. I have taken more naps than I can count. 

So I don't know what this spotting a whole week before my period is all about but I'm just going to wait it out until it either becomes my AF or stops so I can test.


----------



## mumface26

Nlk = i dont trust early response hpt, like everyone is saying test in a few days.

I feel so down. My cramps are very very strong but af isnt here yet! I think my bodies holding it in but i neex af so i can start my next cycle.........hhhmmmfff!!!


----------



## sue_88

mumface26 said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Haha i just saw your signature and my doctors appointment for next step is the same day as you!
> I hope we get what we want and hear what we want to hear!!
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> Yeah I saw that too. :)
> I'm really really hoping she's got some answers for me.
> 
> I hope you get some answers too...................I'm really crossing my fingers for some medicine, Clomid or something, and that's what sonographer suggested.
> 
> xxxXClick to expand...
> 
> we will keep each other in the loop how our appointments go! But aren't doctors in the UK really slow off the mark with ttc, its always come back in 8 months if no baby BUT i know I have a problem so please please can we discuss ways around it???
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

To be honest, I've for once found that doctors can be ok! I don't tend to visit the doctor but whenever I have previously I've always been less than impressed this the service.

I'm now under a new primary care trust and this time round however, I've thought I've been very well looked after. And also baring in mind I've never had any gynae/smears etc so this was all completely new to me/docs.

I had my first doctors appointment on 1st May to tell my doctor we've been trying for 18months, from that she organised day 21 blood test and gynae scan.

Blood test was on 14th May, Scan on 8th June (diagnosed PCOS).

Now I've got my follow up appointment on 28th June, so under two months it has taken. What I will be annoyed with though is having to wait after the appointment next week. We know there is a problem now, so please do something about it will be my approach! 

I really hope you get some great answers - be strong & (nicely) forceful! You/We know our bodies, let's make steps in getting our babies!!

xxX


----------



## samanthax

ghinspire22 said:


> I have had light light spotting since Wednesday. No full blown period. I only spot for like the morning and then for the rest of the day nothing. So I'm not exactly sure what my body is doing.
> 
> I have had no period migraines, cramps, or back pain.
> 
> All I have been feeling is sleepy. I have taken more naps than I can count.
> 
> So I don't know what this spotting a whole week before my period is all about but I'm just going to wait it out until it either becomes my AF or stops so I can test.

Could be a sign! it could be late implation bleeding! x


----------



## mumface26

sue_88 said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Haha i just saw your signature and my doctors appointment for next step is the same day as you!
> I hope we get what we want and hear what we want to hear!!
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> Yeah I saw that too. :)
> I'm really really hoping she's got some answers for me.
> 
> I hope you get some answers too...................I'm really crossing my fingers for some medicine, Clomid or something, and that's what sonographer suggested.
> 
> xxxXClick to expand...
> 
> we will keep each other in the loop how our appointments go! But aren't doctors in the UK really slow off the mark with ttc, its always come back in 8 months if no baby BUT i know I have a problem so please please can we discuss ways around it???
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> To be honest, I've for once found that doctors can be ok! I don't tend to visit the doctor but whenever I have previously I've always been less than impressed this the service.
> 
> I'm now under a new primary care trust and this time round however, I've thought I've been very well looked after. And also baring in mind I've never had any gynae/smears etc so this was all completely new to me/docs.
> 
> I had my first doctors appointment on 1st May to tell my doctor we've been trying for 18months, from that she organised day 21 blood test and gynae scan.
> 
> Blood test was on 14th May, Scan on 8th June (diagnosed PCOS).
> 
> Now I've got my follow up appointment on 28th June, so under two months it has taken. What I will be annoyed with though is having to wait after the appointment next week. We know there is a problem now, so please do something about it will be my approach!
> 
> I really hope you get some great answers - be strong & (nicely) forceful! You/We know our bodies, let's make steps in getting our babies!!
> 
> xxXClick to expand...

i hardly visit my doctor only in the past to swap bcp. We moved house last year so our doctors are ok in our area, my dp has been registered with them all his life.
See i am rubbish at been ,how can i say this ..... I guess the word is forceful so dp is coming with me incase i miss anything.
My af has stil not come and i am lots of pain. Not excrutiating pain though but.... Warning tmi..... I feel heavy in my erm lady part like there is alot of pressure behind it. Omg its driving me mad now!

Eithetway everyone on this thread should have a bfp come xmas!


----------



## Katerz

Nlk dont lose heart!

Mumface my dr was rubbish with getting me referred once I WAS referred its been great.


----------



## Katerz

Oh and why did the FS never tell me clomid taste horrid...blegh!


----------



## mumface26

Hye guys I was just wondering, If my condition meant I didnt ov and I need clomid would my doctor give me a perscription for it? UK perscription about £7.50 i think or would it need to be perscribed by a specialist?

I have no idea what the treatment is for enlarged ovaries, I have googled it many times and all the time it comes back to pcos.

I cant wait to see my gp, soooo many questions......:shrug:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nlk, the frers say UP TO 6 days before missed period, there's a difference!


----------



## gsdowner1

Wow I've been MIA this week ladies sorry! Not much news I'm offically on CD 1 today!!! yay hope this round works!!!


----------



## mumface26

gsdowner1 said:


> Wow I've been MIA this week ladies sorry! Not much news I'm offically on CD 1 today!!! yay hope this round works!!!

I do too good luck! I want my af. Cd34, lots of cramps, watery thin cm, constipation, short temper, bfn.....so you would think af on the way..........but nothing at all.


----------



## gsdowner1

maybe it will come or is just running late... or possibly a :bfp:... get a blood test to rule it out at least. good luck!! :)


----------



## mumface26

gsdowner1 said:


> maybe it will come or is just running late... or possibly a :bfp:... get a blood test to rule it out at least. good luck!! :)

I am seeing my doctor on thursday so i will get one then. One of my sisters got her bfp via blood test at 7 weeks after bfns on a few hpts. Sometimes theres not enough hormone in your urine to detect it.

Xxx


----------



## gsdowner1

Good luck!! :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

mumface26 said:


> Hye guys I was just wondering, If my condition meant I didnt ov and I need clomid would my doctor give me a perscription for it? UK perscription about £7.50 i think or would it need to be perscribed by a specialist?
> 
> I have no idea what the treatment is for enlarged ovaries, I have googled it many times and all the time it comes back to pcos.
> 
> I cant wait to see my gp, soooo many questions......:shrug:

I got given 3 months in one go on prescription from my doctor. 
Just so you know it is available from doctors and not just specialists x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My doc told me he couldn't prescribe me clomid, until I'd been to a fertility specialist to confirm my condition, then my gp said he'd be able to do follow up scripts!


----------



## Mrs.B.

mumface26 - Seems different everywhere, I'm in the UK so even though your up north hopefully they will be as helpful as my doctor was


----------



## mumface26

my cramps have subsided now. Last night they were sharp pains on my left side and spreading into my left groin area. Now i feel just a slight ache thats comes and goes. My cm is a little wetter and ....tmi.... I feel really like bd'ing. I feel calmer too and i want food food food! 
Omg i hate my body sometimes!!


----------



## AlyCon

I'll be officially starting my ttc journey in august but since hubby and I are moving to Germany before that I wanted to get whatever tests/ prescriptions i needed here in the US just in case theres a problem with finding a doctor overseas or something. At first i wanted to try a more natural remedy like the FertilAid products but lately my insulin resistance has been so bad that its making me sick and tired and miserable every day! I'm going to the doctor the first week in July for my pre move physical, but i'm thinking about making an appointment to talk to my doctor about possibly getting on metformin to help my blood sugar problems (and of course my PCOS). At first i wanted to try natural things but i feel i need something that is specifically made to improve the problems i have, not just a bunch of herbs that might not work. I know prescription meds arent 100% either but i think i would feel safer and see results faster. Theres still a part of me that wants to give fertilaid a try though.. So what do you all think. 

FERTILAID or METFORMIN???


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well I'm so naughty! 
I couldn't wait til 12 weeks and I announced my pregnancy on Facebook! And I laybyed heaps of baby stuff!!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Well I'm so naughty!
> I couldn't wait til 12 weeks and I announced my pregnancy on Facebook! And I laybyed heaps of baby stuff!!

I don't blame you! I guess its far too exciting to keep to yourself! I would want to shout from the rooftops! :happydance::happydance:

We promised not to tell anyone we were ttc.....but then I told my best friend who I have been friends with since age 11 and we tell each other everything, my big middle sister as we are close and his mum. His family is small so it wont go no further but my families big so if I tell my mum she might let slip by accident. My big sis wont blab, I trust her. I want to tell everyone we are ttc#1 and we can't wait!

xxxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

That is the prob, everyone knew I was seeing a specialist, with being late for work for blood tests, scans, etc, so everyone kept asking!


----------



## mumface26

AlyCon said:


> I'll be officially starting my ttc journey in august but since hubby and I are moving to Germany before that I wanted to get whatever tests/ prescriptions i needed here in the US just in case theres a problem with finding a doctor overseas or something. At first i wanted to try a more natural remedy like the FertilAid products but lately my insulin resistance has been so bad that its making me sick and tired and miserable every day! I'm going to the doctor the first week in July for my pre move physical, but i'm thinking about making an appointment to talk to my doctor about possibly getting on metformin to help my blood sugar problems (and of course my PCOS). At first i wanted to try natural things but i feel i need something that is specifically made to improve the problems i have, not just a bunch of herbs that might not work. I know prescription meds arent 100% either but i think i would feel safer and see results faster. Theres still a part of me that wants to give fertilaid a try though.. So what do you all think.
> 
> FERTILAID or METFORMIN???

Maybe you will be best with perscription meds that way you know they are safe and not counterfiet products. But you could always see what the doctor thinks about herbs etc. 
I have read that metformin is good with pcos and can aid weightloss that may then lead to ovulation.
But as with anything you are better off speaking to a doctor. 

Take care and good luck with the move.

xxxx


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> That is the prob, everyone knew I was seeing a specialist, with being late for work for blood tests, scans, etc, so everyone kept asking!

My work place are awful when it comes to appointments. I need to get them out of work hours or pre-book the time off. I'm like "My health is far more important than work...."


----------



## AlyCon

thats what i was thinking. Because the fertilaid products are quite expensive and with military insurance i dont pay out of pocket for prescriptions. And i can have my progress properly monitored. I will definitely be having a discussion with my doctor. Thanks so much! :)


----------



## mumface26

AlyCon said:


> thats what i was thinking. Because the fertilaid products are quite expensive and with military insurance i dont pay out of pocket for prescriptions. And i can have my progress properly monitored. I will definitely be having a discussion with my doctor. Thanks so much! :)

Im always tempted to buy herbs and stuff, like last year I really needed to lose weight so i was tempted to buy weight loss pills off the internet. DP told me not to of course and together we lost 61lbs between us using a WII fit and eating different things.

Just like we are ttc now we will do it as natural as possible.
I know my last posts have been doom and gloom but we just had a long talk after bd'ng and said whatever happens happens, we will come to meds when we are ready and if needed but for now enjoy the bd'ng and enjoy life.

:flower:


----------



## mumface26

how do we change the times on our posts, like right now in england its 12:51am but my posts say its 17:48pm.....?


----------



## mumface26

mumface26 said:


> how do we change the times on our posts, like right now in england its 12:51am but my posts say its 17:48pm.....?

Its ok I found it!
Its 1am, I had me down as mexican time lol! :dohh:


----------



## Katerz

My boss got narky about me having time off for follicle tracking scans and hauled me into an office for a discussion! I told him we are having fertility issues and I have to be regularly monitored and that health wins over work anyday! He hasn't bugged me since :) muahahah!

Hubby and I are taking pregnacare conception tablets to up our vitamins and stuff I still haven't managed to convince him to give up smoking yet as he has reduced motility and the smoking does not help!! We argued over it again tonight it doesn't help that clomid is giving me awful mood swings! Haha poor hubby


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> My boss got narky about me having time off for follicle tracking scans and hauled me into an office for a discussion! I told him we are having fertility issues and I have to be regularly monitored and that health wins over work anyday! He hasn't bugged me since :) muahahah!
> 
> Hubby and I are taking pregnacare conception tablets to up our vitamins and stuff I still haven't managed to convince him to give up smoking yet as he has reduced motility and the smoking does not help!! We argued over it again tonight it doesn't help that clomid is giving me awful mood swings! Haha poor hubby

Quitting smoking is hard, I quit back in 2008 and I was such a cow but after a month I felt fine. Its because everyone says you need to stop smoking blah blah and your like whats it to do with you? It is hard though. I hope he is ok.

As for work I hate how they want you to re-arrange your life around them, errm no! My dad took ill with a stroke 2 years ago so naturally I was going mental and took a week off, I came back to a verbal warning....:growlmad: I mean I could understand if I had a real career but my jobs just a job.
I plan to take maternity leave at 35 weeks and either go back part time or not go back at all. We could just about mannage if I stayed at home :happydance:
Sorry I get really ahead of myself with things lol!


----------



## mumface26

I cant sleep tonight. 
I'm logging out now. Going to watch a dvd maybe that might help me snooze.....
Insomnia is a pms symptom so may afs on her way

xxx


----------



## AlyCon

mumface26 said:


> AlyCon said:
> 
> 
> thats what i was thinking. Because the fertilaid products are quite expensive and with military insurance i dont pay out of pocket for prescriptions. And i can have my progress properly monitored. I will definitely be having a discussion with my doctor. Thanks so much! :)
> 
> Im always tempted to buy herbs and stuff, like last year I really needed to lose weight so i was tempted to buy weight loss pills off the internet. DP told me not to of course and together we lost 61lbs between us using a WII fit and eating different things.
> 
> Just like we are ttc now we will do it as natural as possible.
> I know my last posts have been doom and gloom but we just had a long talk after bd'ng and said whatever happens happens, we will come to meds when we are ready and if needed but for now enjoy the bd'ng and enjoy life.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Congrats on the weight loss! I wish i had the patience to just relax and try to let nature take its course but im so ready for this i just cant help myself!! I'm sending lots of good luck and :dust: your way! I hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## gsdowner1

I officially start round 2 of clomid today!! excited hope it works! :)


----------



## gsdowner1

ghinspire22 how are you doing these days???


----------



## mumface26

Alycon = im not finding it easy trying to take a natural aproach, its in the back of my mind all the time to bring on the meds but i will see my doctor first. You too i hope a bfp is round the corner as i hope for us all on this thread!

Gsdowner - i have my fx that clomid works and you get your bfp. Good luck! 

:dust:


----------



## FeelsCrazy

So after my previous post, I had myself convienced that I am not going to stress over trying any more....that I just want to try to live for a while, without constant disappointment. I know you have all probably felt those "phatom kicks" at one point in time, and you freak out, but then try to talk yourself out of it because it gets you sooooo excited!!! Well, I do that VERY frequently. But earlier, it was different. I was relaxing in the tub, and I felt a couple flutters, and then one a littler harder...so I looked down at my tummy to confirm that I was indeed just feeling things....and I was proved wrong! This time, I SAW IT. What does this mean???? Has anyone else ever done this??? I know I get a little crazy when it comes to this, because I get soooooo irritated. But I know I am not THAT crazy to see something that wasn't there, because I have looked many many times for the same reason and never seen anything.
Is there some kind of medical condition that can cause this???? Don't want to get my hopes up. Just got off my menstrual cycle a couple days ago (which was an unusual cycle for me anyways)...so I almost positive no baby, but what could this be?


----------



## StellaBella24

gsdowner1 said:


> I officially start round 2 of clomid today!! excited hope it works! :)

Good luck!! I am waiting for af to show (or not) to start second round of clomid. We only got to bed once during fertile week so not holding out much hope, but you never know.
Only 3dpo at the moment...a long wait ahead :)
I seem to spend my life waiting...i waited 30days to ovulate and now i must wait two weeks again :dohh:


----------



## MsPeachyP

Hey everyone!! Hope everyone is doing well. This has been on of the best weeks in a while, my and my honey had a complete family day with his side (his dad passed on unexpectedly in May) which has been really hard, they were so very close. All his brothers and cousins have a slew lol of children and he so.hurt that his dad will not be here to meet his grandbaby... But we went skating and I'm not as coordinated as I once imagined, then we ate tons of junk food like the kids..it was great then but my tum tum is killing right now :(....also oddly enough all my dreams last night was about a BFP...I'm Cd16/17...I'm pretty sure I O'd this week or will have by Tues...not really sure...well hope everyone has an awesome day :))


----------



## ghinspire22

I got my period full force yesterday night. I went away for the weekend win friends. I was upset to say the least because the spotting that I was having was just my period coming early. 

And although I was upset my guy friends who I am visiting decided we should celebrate my period. So we had some drinks.

Tomorrow I am calling the obgyn that my doctor said I should call. I don't know if she is taking new patients and I am not sure what I am going to even say to the people making the appointment. I get so nervous talking to new people on the phone. There is just nothing else to do. It is officially one year in July. No baby. My best friend is pregnant and I am now feeling alone.


----------



## StellaBella24

Don't feel alone ghinspire22! You are a prominent figure in this thread (i hope that isnt offensive to you!?) and therefore you are in our thoughts often. We all know what you are going through and we are cheering you on to your bfp!!!! I dont often post on this thread but I do always read it.

We're always here.xxxx

I think you're right...take action and phone tomorrow. I know I felt better making appointments etc, at least I knew I was doing everything in my power to make it happen.


----------



## sue_88

ghinspire22 said:


> I got my period full force yesterday night. I went away for the weekend win friends. I was upset to say the least because the spotting that I was having was just my period coming early.
> 
> And although I was upset my guy friends who I am visiting decided we should celebrate my period. So we had some drinks.
> 
> Tomorrow I am calling the obgyn that my doctor said I should call. I don't know if she is taking new patients and I am not sure what I am going to even say to the people making the appointment. I get so nervous talking to new people on the phone. There is just nothing else to do. It is officially one year in July. No baby. My best friend is pregnant and I am now feeling alone.




StellaBella24 said:


> Don't feel alone ghinspire22! You are a prominent figure in this thread (i hope that isnt offensive to you!?) and therefore you are in our thoughts often. We all know what you are going through and we are cheering you on to your bfp!!!! I dont often post on this thread but I do always read it.
> 
> We're always here.xxxx
> 
> I think you're right...take action and phone tomorrow. I know I felt better making appointments etc, at least I knew I was doing everything in my power to make it happen.

^^ I agree.
I've only posted a couple of times as I only found out I had PCOS on the 8th, however I do read the posts and you're there picking people up when they need it, and being picked up yourself.

One thing I know about posting on this board is - you're never alone.

Phone the doctor tomorrow, you'll feel so much better for it, and closer to that ever longed for BFP. You're time will come, GOD just has chosen the right angel for you yet..........remember that little one needs to be perfect for you & He's just taking his time.

Take Care xX


----------



## MrsC10

ghinspire-sorry the witch got you. Try to stay positive. We all know how hard that is, but we're all here to support you. 

I'm on CD8 today. Decided to take an OPK. Too early I know, but cycles are wacky so I start testing early. Normally my second line on an OPK is very very light at this stage. Today, although it was obviously negative, it was darker than it would normally be at this time and appeared a lot quicker. Does this mean I might just ovulate around CD13/14 ish? I'd love to ovulate at a 'normal' time in a cycle x


----------



## ghinspire22

Thank you everyone.

I bought myself a journal to write in tonight while I was at the store. I think I need a place where I can write out my feelings. I figure when I get my BFP it will be something I can look back on and see where I started on this journey. 

July 1st will be one year and I think it will be good to have a place where I can write everything down, even when I get pregnant.

Right now I just feel so emotional. 

I'm hoping tomorrow the obgyn will have a spot for me. I hope it's sooner rather than later so I don't feel like I'm going insane.


----------



## gsdowner1

StellaBella24 said:


> gsdowner1 said:
> 
> 
> I officially start round 2 of clomid today!! excited hope it works! :)
> 
> Good luck!! I am waiting for af to show (or not) to start second round of clomid. We only got to bed once during fertile week so not holding out much hope, but you never know.
> Only 3dpo at the moment...a long wait ahead :)
> I seem to spend my life waiting...i waited 30days to ovulate and now i must wait two weeks again :dohh:Click to expand...

good luck to you too!! hope we get our :bfp: soon!


----------



## mumface26

Ghinspire a journal is a great idea. My doctor has told me to do that but record things like cm, cramps etc. I am all over the place i dont know whats going on......
Im cd 36 and all weekend i have been wide awake, cleaned our whole appartment from top to bottom so i have had bags of energy, i have been wanting food....any food as long as its tasty and a huge urge to bd! I really think i may have ov'd on friday or tried to as i had stabbing pains on my left side which had gone by saturday afternoon. My cm wasnt quite ewcm but there was a lot of it and i had a few clots of ewcm. We took full advantage of the situation! I am so tired now after bd'ng so i hope we have caught the egg if there was one to catch.
I have read that when your body gears up to ovulate the ovary stretches which can cause pain like i was having last week. Friday must have been the egg bursting from its folical hence the stabbing pain. Im confident now! 

My nieces baby is due 28th july :happydance: and she said she felt no implantation or spotting. She got a bfp at 4 weeks but didnt have symptoms til 6 weeks and even then it was just sickness and nothing else. With that said i will stop symptom spotting as of now ........i promis .......


----------



## ghinspire22

Well I called the obgyn that my doctor recommended. I have an appointment for September 25th. It seems so far away and it makes me feel so hopeless. I am never going to be pregnant by Christmas. 

I feel like crying and giving up.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> Well I called the obgyn that my doctor recommended. I have an appointment for September 25th. It seems so far away and it makes me feel so hopeless. I am never going to be pregnant by Christmas.
> 
> I feel like crying and giving up.

True that is a long to wait but at least you have the ball rolling now. You be pregnant soon as will all of us! Or you could ring them back on a weekly basis to see if they have any cancellations and may you take the next cancellation? It works with my doctor, they sometimes put me on a list so I may take the next cancelled appointment.

We just need to stay strong.....
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MsPeachyP

Ghinspire- I agree just keep calling for cancellations..I'm pretty sure someone will have to cancel before sept. 

The journal is a great way to express yourself..I jot down how im feeling and once I do my head is clear and I can sort through calmly....some days I just need a good ol cry...

I also have hobbies that try to keep busy like making home interior decor and I love making diaper cakes...it use to make me emotional like gosh when is my turn coming..but now it's refreshing the more I make them I tell myself that I'm closer to getting my bundle..and I'm making someone else happy..

keep strong!!!!!


----------



## Katerz

MrsC10 said:


> ghinspire-sorry the witch got you. Try to stay positive. We all know how hard that is, but we're all here to support you.
> 
> I'm on CD8 today. Decided to take an OPK. Too early I know, but cycles are wacky so I start testing early. Normally my second line on an OPK is very very light at this stage. Today, although it was obviously negative, it was darker than it would normally be at this time and appeared a lot quicker. Does this mean I might just ovulate around CD13/14 ish? I'd love to ovulate at a 'normal' time in a cycle x

We are on the same days :) I haven't done an opk yet but last month I ov'd on or around day 14. I did opk's from cd6 to cd 20 so I could see the progression and my opk started to get dark at cd13

Xx


----------



## mumface26

I find hobbies help too. I do cross stitching and i make greeting cards so im busy with a few projects at the mo. They are a great distraction. 

I have learnt that everyone is different. Just because a book reads you get sore boobs in early pregnancy doesnt make it true. My niece says hers got bigger but were never sore.
I keep remembering that my sister was ttc for 11 months and she doesnt have problems at all, just perhaps her body calming down after bcp use.

Take care guys 

Xxxx


----------



## FeelsCrazy

Just wondering if anyone seen my last post or if it's just of no intrest??? 
Is there no concern for SEEING movement?


----------



## ghinspire22

FeelsCrazy said:


> So after my previous post, I had myself convienced that I am not going to stress over trying any more....that I just want to try to live for a while, without constant disappointment. I know you have all probably felt those "phatom kicks" at one point in time, and you freak out, but then try to talk yourself out of it because it gets you sooooo excited!!! Well, I do that VERY frequently. But earlier, it was different. I was relaxing in the tub, and I felt a couple flutters, and then one a littler harder...so I looked down at my tummy to confirm that I was indeed just feeling things....and I was proved wrong! This time, I SAW IT. What does this mean???? Has anyone else ever done this??? I know I get a little crazy when it comes to this, because I get soooooo irritated. But I know I am not THAT crazy to see something that wasn't there, because I have looked many many times for the same reason and never seen anything.
> Is there some kind of medical condition that can cause this???? Don't want to get my hopes up. Just got off my menstrual cycle a couple days ago (which was an unusual cycle for me anyways)...so I almost positive no baby, but what could this be?

I am not sure what it would be and if it felt strong then you should call the doctor.


----------



## ghinspire22

I read a lot. I don't have any real hobbies since I'm not crafty or anything. I wrote three pages in my journal. I feel like going for a run will be good for me today. It will give me a chance to get out of the house. 

I'm wondering if I should just go to the gym a lot more and work out for two hours or something.


----------



## FeelsCrazy

I kinda though it might be muscle spasms or something??? But it looks JUST like when my daughter kicked when I was pregnant with her!!! It wasn't very strong, but it happened again today....I'm just clueless? I hate running to the doctor for no reason, but I am kind of nervous!!!
And ghinspire22, if you feel like you wanna get out and go to the gym for a couple hourse, I say go for it! Because once you DO get pregnant & have your baby (which I have fath you will ) you won't have time to do so! Enjoy yourself while you can :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ghinspire, I saw my gyno mid April and got my bfp may 17, so Christmas is not out the window!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Feelscrazy, maybe you are seeing things you want to be there? 
I didn't realise u had a daughter already, how old is she?


----------



## FeelsCrazy

hopefulfor1st, I thought the same tihng!!! I felt a flutter, and I just though "ahhh, I'm just feeling it because I want it to be there" then another, and I also ignored it. Then a little bit harder, and I again, ignored it. I looked down at my belly and SEEN a kick, not a flutter. Or what looked like a kick anyways.....I am so confused!! Then I've tried to play it off as maybe a muscle spasm or something related, and my husband seen it as well as myself again today! Very confused, almost worried. We actually almost decided to stop trying for a while, so we were NOT expecting to see something like that.
And yes, you may not have seen my very first post. She is 2 years old, just celebrated her 2nd birthday at the beginning of this month. We weren't "trying" at all with her. I was on Birth Control & Metformin for the PCOS, and my husband (bf at the time) & I were both way too young to have kids. We were just careless, because I thought SURE I would NEVER get pregnant. We only used condoms every now and again. And one day no period, and sure enough I was pregnant. Although I was scared to death, I look back now and I only wish it were that easy now!


----------



## MrsC10

Katerz said:


> MrsC10 said:
> 
> 
> ghinspire-sorry the witch got you. Try to stay positive. We all know how hard that is, but we're all here to support you.
> 
> I'm on CD8 today. Decided to take an OPK. Too early I know, but cycles are wacky so I start testing early. Normally my second line on an OPK is very very light at this stage. Today, although it was obviously negative, it was darker than it would normally be at this time and appeared a lot quicker. Does this mean I might just ovulate around CD13/14 ish? I'd love to ovulate at a 'normal' time in a cycle x
> 
> We are on the same days :) I haven't done an opk yet but last month I ov'd on or around day 14. I did opk's from cd6 to cd 20 so I could see the progression and my opk started to get dark at cd13
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Ooh!! Keep me posted! I've no idea when I'll ovulate. Hoping it's in around 4/5 days. If not, it'll be the second week of my holidays which is 3 weeks away! We'll just have to see. Do you take any meds?


----------



## MrsC10

Ignore that last bit....just noticed you're taking clomid....duh!!


----------



## Katerz

Lol yeh 2nd round at the moment! Poor hubby is not liking the mood swings! Lol

We go away in 4 weeks so im hoping It will take our minds off it!


----------



## RainAngel

Quick question for you guys. How soon after missed AF can you get a blood test from a doctor? I called my dr, and waiting for them to call me back. 

AF has been MIA for a couple days now - Im on cd 44 which is my longest since i started met. 

here's why i want to know: since may 3rd i have been getting positives and negatives on HPTs. My OPKs were all over the place this cycle. AF showed on mother's day, so i thought i was out, and that my + hpts were just evaps or something (they're wondfos). a friend suggested keeping a couple of the hpts for about a week, cause only true positives are still there, and keep their color. I now have I think 8 positive hpts, but im also told certain things can trigger a false positive.

I feel pregnant (but that's normal around AF time). im sleeping 10-12 hours a night and still tired. i have weird cravings - right now its olive "juice" and blueberry fig newtons. Yuck, i know. bbs are fuller, heavier (I swear they grew!) and i have a weird feeling in my uterus. twitches, i guess. not cramps, and not painful. sometimes it feels like AF is coming, but not as intense.


----------



## stevens2010

Round 2 of Clomid is working! I got positive ov tests 2 days earlier than last cycle! :yay:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Rain angel, my doc did a blood test the day I got a pos hpt which was 4 days before u expected my af


----------



## mumface26

stevens2010 said:


> Round 2 of Clomid is working! I got positive ov tests 2 days earlier than last cycle! :yay:

Thats great! Get BD'ing asap!! :happydance:
Hope you get your bfp soon!!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Rain angel, my doc did a blood test the day I got a pos hpt which was 4 days before u expected my af

I am going to ask my doctor for a blood test on Thursday when I see her. My af still hasnt come and I had awful cramps all last week.
Could be either late ovulation or implantation or my body having a meldown wondering why I am no longer pumping fake hormones into it via bcp lol!

Did you get your blood test results same day?


----------



## ghinspire22

stevens2010 said:


> Round 2 of Clomid is working! I got positive ov tests 2 days earlier than last cycle! :yay:

Awesome!


----------



## ghinspire22

Yesterday when I was feeling low I wrote three pages in my journal and finished the last day of my couch to 5k program. I have officially finished the 8 weeks. I ran 30 minutes without stopping. It was one of those moments that I was proud of me for finishing something.

I have a 4k coming up on the 4th of July and a 5k on the 8th of July. I hope that I do well. 

I didn't manage to get pregnant but I got my body strong enough to run a 5k. That's something I guess even though I wouldn't mind being pregnant. Maybe next time seeing as I have three months before I go see the obgyn. I might as well keep trying.


----------



## mumface26

RainAngel said:


> Quick question for you guys. How soon after missed AF can you get a blood test from a doctor? I called my dr, and waiting for them to call me back.
> 
> AF has been MIA for a couple days now - Im on cd 44 which is my longest since i started met.
> 
> here's why i want to know: since may 3rd i have been getting positives and negatives on HPTs. My OPKs were all over the place this cycle. AF showed on mother's day, so i thought i was out, and that my + hpts were just evaps or something (they're wondfos). a friend suggested keeping a couple of the hpts for about a week, cause only true positives are still there, and keep their color. I now have I think 8 positive hpts, but im also told certain things can trigger a false positive.
> 
> I feel pregnant (but that's normal around AF time). im sleeping 10-12 hours a night and still tired. i have weird cravings - right now its olive "juice" and blueberry fig newtons. Yuck, i know. bbs are fuller, heavier (I swear they grew!) and i have a weird feeling in my uterus. twitches, i guess. not cramps, and not painful. sometimes it feels like AF is coming, but not as intense.


I dont think keeping HPT's for a few days will do anything. I think once the chemical reaction happens thats it its happened.
A doctor can tell alot more from blood samples than urine so best off getting a blood test done.
I too have felt odd this last week. I had cramps for 4days last week and Friday they were localised to my bottom left side. They had gone by Saturday afternoon. I have had a thirst which I cannot quench and I funny craving for cappacinnos - I dont even like coffee, I tried cappacinno a few years back and thought it was ok but recently I wanted to drink it ?? I have been awfully hungry so I eat and then feel hungry again 2 hours later.
Ive had very wattery cm and I feel erm....horny (eeek tmi!) so I either ov'd late or my body is doing so crazy things to me!!
I am cd38 today.

I dare not take a hpt as Im scared it will be negative then I will be wondering why this is happening?? I will see my doctor on Thursday and discuss matters then ask for a blood test.

I was sat at my desk in work today and I suddenly felt flutters on my lower left side. It was like a bubbly effect, not painful and it went away after around 10mins. Its twinged every now and again ever since. 
Knowing me it will prob be wind......:haha:

does MIA mean missing in action when refering to af?


----------



## AlyCon

I was diagnosed with pcos in november, and been on bcps since then. I just finished my last pack of pills and i plan to start tcc in august/ september. So instead of refilling my prescription, i made a follow up appointment regarding my pcos in hopes that i can start on treatment. My appointment is July 6th, but before i go i need some advice. 

What questions should i be asking?
What treatments are worth talking about? -(I'm hoping to get metformin)
What information is the most important to tell my doctor about? 

and how do i get my doctor to take me seriously? I will be 19 in august, and i dont want my doctor to think i'm just some young girl who wants a baby so i can "dress it up and play with it." I'm really serious about this and want nothing more than to be a mom. I feel like most doctors now just want to put all the younger women on birth control and send them on their way. Thats what the dotor who diagnosed me did, and i know it had to be because of my age. I'm certain that if i was 30 she would have taken the time to properly explain my options for treatment, and so on- but she didnt. She just prescriped me more birth control, and sent me away. I've never felt so disrespected in my life and i dont want to go through that again.

ANY ADVICE/ SHARING YOUR STORY WILL HELP! thanks ladies.


----------



## mumface26

Alycon - just be firm with them. Your age shouldnt even come into it. You are 19, old enough to drink, smoke, have sex, buy a house....you are an adult no way can they fob you off! 

The questions i would ask will be......
How can i self help my condition?
Can you help me ttc if i am not ovulating example give me clomid etc...?
Can i have regular blood tests to see if i am ovulating?

Thats all i can think of for now but i will post again if i have anymore.
I am seeing my doctor on thursday for the next step and i need a list of questions too.

Good luck! 
:dust:


----------



## AlyCon

mumface26- Thanks for the reply! I really hope my new doctor is more understanding than the last one. And good luck with your next appointment :)


----------



## mumface26

I am lay in bed on my back using my phone to post this.

I can feel it again. The bubbly fluttery feeling in my lower abdomen. I also feel very tired and i have a headache.
If these flutters were wind (gas) then i would have cramps.....right....?

I wonder what they are.
I am not getting my hopes up. I know if it was a baby then i wouldnt feel a thing but they feel strange. Nothing i have felt before.

Alycon i hope your appointment goes well too good luck!


----------



## Skyybow

Good evening to all!

Im on CD18 and took last Clomid tab CD8 OPK test is allllmost positive have EWCM and sharp pains on ovaries that have been switching sides CD16 was right side CD17 none now today left side..is this common? Also when is best to test for O? AM, afternoon or PM? Thank you!


----------



## MsPeachyP

mumface26 said:


> Alycon - just be firm with them. Your age shouldnt even come into it. You are 19, old enough to drink, smoke, have sex, buy a house....you are an adult no way can they fob you off!
> 
> The questions i would ask will be......
> How can i self help my condition?
> Can you help me ttc if i am not ovulating example give me clomid etc...?
> Can i have regular blood tests to see if i am ovulating?
> 
> Thats all i can think of for now but i will post again if i have anymore.
> I am seeing my doctor on thursday for the next step and i need a list of questions too.
> 
> Good luck!
> :dust:

Alycon- ask any question that comes to mind, no question is to big or too small...age should not be a factor...blood test, ultrasounds, medications..ask about each option, and the next step...

Mum-good luck on your appointment :)


----------



## MsPeachyP

ghinspire22 said:


> Yesterday when I was feeling low I wrote three pages in my journal and finished the last day of my couch to 5k program. I have officially finished the 8 weeks. I ran 30 minutes without stopping. It was one of those moments that I was proud of me for finishing something.
> 
> I have a 4k coming up on the 4th of July and a 5k on the 8th of July. I hope that I do well.
> 
> I didn't manage to get pregnant but I got my body strong enough to run a 5k. That's something I guess even though I wouldn't mind being pregnant. Maybe next time seeing as I have three months before I go see the obgyn. I might as well keep trying.

-Woooo hoooo!!!!! Thats awesome!! Keep that motivation going!!


----------



## RainAngel

mumface26 said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> Quick question for you guys. How soon after missed AF can you get a blood test from a doctor? I called my dr, and waiting for them to call me back.
> 
> AF has been MIA for a couple days now - Im on cd 44 which is my longest since i started met.
> 
> here's why i want to know: since may 3rd i have been getting positives and negatives on HPTs. My OPKs were all over the place this cycle. AF showed on mother's day, so i thought i was out, and that my + hpts were just evaps or something (they're wondfos). a friend suggested keeping a couple of the hpts for about a week, cause only true positives are still there, and keep their color. I now have I think 8 positive hpts, but im also told certain things can trigger a false positive.
> 
> I feel pregnant (but that's normal around AF time). im sleeping 10-12 hours a night and still tired. i have weird cravings - right now its olive "juice" and blueberry fig newtons. Yuck, i know. bbs are fuller, heavier (I swear they grew!) and i have a weird feeling in my uterus. twitches, i guess. not cramps, and not painful. sometimes it feels like AF is coming, but not as intense.
> 
> 
> I dont think keeping HPT's for a few days will do anything. I think once the chemical reaction happens thats it its happened.
> A doctor can tell alot more from blood samples than urine so best off getting a blood test done.
> I too have felt odd this last week. I had cramps for 4days last week and Friday they were localised to my bottom left side. They had gone by Saturday afternoon. I have had a thirst which I cannot quench and I funny craving for cappacinnos - I dont even like coffee, I tried cappacinno a few years back and thought it was ok but recently I wanted to drink it ?? I have been awfully hungry so I eat and then feel hungry again 2 hours later.
> Ive had very wattery cm and I feel erm....horny (eeek tmi!) so I either ov'd late or my body is doing so crazy things to me!!
> I am cd38 today.
> 
> I dare not take a hpt as Im scared it will be negative then I will be wondering why this is happening?? I will see my doctor on Thursday and discuss matters then ask for a blood test.
> 
> I was sat at my desk in work today and I suddenly felt flutters on my lower left side. It was like a bubbly effect, not painful and it went away after around 10mins. Its twinged every now and again ever since.
> Knowing me it will prob be wind......:haha:
> 
> does MIA mean missing in action when refering to af?Click to expand...


i didnt think it would either. 
ive read that some women just dont have enough HCG in their urine to trigger a + hpt

sounds like you're in the exact same boat i am. i have the weird cravings, and the funky cm. i did a cervix position check - its low, hard and very closed! 

im now cd 45. 


yeah, dont take a test. it just drives you insane in the end. 

i have the *same* thing. i have this weird feeling, but its not always just one side, but mostly the left. 

yeah mia is missing in action.


----------



## mumface26

I caved in and did a hpt and it was bnf, my 3rd this cycle.
I do however think AF is on her way, My cm is drying up and my nipples are a bit sore.
Oh well, at least we can move on to my next cycle.

Should I still ask my doctor for a blood test tomorrow if AF hasnt come?

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

RainAngel said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> Quick question for you guys. How soon after missed AF can you get a blood test from a doctor? I called my dr, and waiting for them to call me back.
> 
> AF has been MIA for a couple days now - Im on cd 44 which is my longest since i started met.
> 
> here's why i want to know: since may 3rd i have been getting positives and negatives on HPTs. My OPKs were all over the place this cycle. AF showed on mother's day, so i thought i was out, and that my + hpts were just evaps or something (they're wondfos). a friend suggested keeping a couple of the hpts for about a week, cause only true positives are still there, and keep their color. I now have I think 8 positive hpts, but im also told certain things can trigger a false positive.
> 
> I feel pregnant (but that's normal around AF time). im sleeping 10-12 hours a night and still tired. i have weird cravings - right now its olive "juice" and blueberry fig newtons. Yuck, i know. bbs are fuller, heavier (I swear they grew!) and i have a weird feeling in my uterus. twitches, i guess. not cramps, and not painful. sometimes it feels like AF is coming, but not as intense.
> 
> 
> I dont think keeping HPT's for a few days will do anything. I think once the chemical reaction happens thats it its happened.
> A doctor can tell alot more from blood samples than urine so best off getting a blood test done.
> I too have felt odd this last week. I had cramps for 4days last week and Friday they were localised to my bottom left side. They had gone by Saturday afternoon. I have had a thirst which I cannot quench and I funny craving for cappacinnos - I dont even like coffee, I tried cappacinno a few years back and thought it was ok but recently I wanted to drink it ?? I have been awfully hungry so I eat and then feel hungry again 2 hours later.
> Ive had very wattery cm and I feel erm....horny (eeek tmi!) so I either ov'd late or my body is doing so crazy things to me!!
> I am cd38 today.
> 
> I dare not take a hpt as Im scared it will be negative then I will be wondering why this is happening?? I will see my doctor on Thursday and discuss matters then ask for a blood test.
> 
> I was sat at my desk in work today and I suddenly felt flutters on my lower left side. It was like a bubbly effect, not painful and it went away after around 10mins. Its twinged every now and again ever since.
> Knowing me it will prob be wind......:haha:
> 
> does MIA mean missing in action when refering to af?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i didnt think it would either.
> ive read that some women just dont have enough HCG in their urine to trigger a + hpt
> 
> sounds like you're in the exact same boat i am. i have the weird cravings, and the funky cm. i did a cervix position check - its low, hard and very closed!
> 
> im now cd 45.
> 
> 
> yeah, dont take a test. it just drives you insane in the end.
> 
> i have the *same* thing. i have this weird feeling, but its not always just one side, but mostly the left.
> 
> yeah mia is missing in action.Click to expand...

My cervix is odd. I check it the same time each day. One day it feels low and hard and closed, the next day its soft and slightly open and then I can barely reach it for days.
DP walked in on me checking my cervix once and he thought I was getting myself off :haha:


----------



## nlk

LOL mumface!

Sorry I've been away for a while...been so busy! Painting the house, and then travelling down to my mum's to help her paint the garden. Exhausted!

Today is 14dpo (CD27) for me today. I tested yesterday and thought I had the faintest of faint lines, but now I'm not so sure! I think I might just be losing it from wanting it so badly! It was on an IC, so tested today with an FRER, thinking that if it had been a line, an FRER would DEFINITELY pick it up...but no. It was completely blank :(

AF was due today...so hoping she stays away? Still having cramping, but now it's more likely to be AF on her way...


----------



## ghinspire22

Morning everyone.

I am feeling so bleh this morning. The alarm went off and I just wanted to turn over and fall back asleep. Things have been rather difficult emotionally for me. My best friend is going through morning sickness and although I want to help her, it is difficult not to want to cry. She's going through the things that I would be grateful to have right now. Instead I keep taking my 1500mg of Metformin and hoping that something happens. I keep hoping that ovulation happens so hubby and I can get our chance. 

The sad thing is that hubby is going to be going on business when I'm supposed to have my fertile week this cycle. 

That's just perfect isn't it?

*sigh*

September 25th seems hundreds of years away.


----------



## mumface26

My body is doing some wierd things today......
Woke up to cramps, no cm and tender boobs.
Now its 5pm uk time, my cramps are still here and i have loads of ewcm tinged with white! Going to bd tonight but i hate my body! Its confusing me so much! 
Never had ewcm before, its either lotiony or watery.
I think i might go against my word and buy an opk tomorrow........


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I am feeling so bleh this morning. The alarm went off and I just wanted to turn over and fall back asleep. Things have been rather difficult emotionally for me. My best friend is going through morning sickness and although I want to help her, it is difficult not to want to cry. She's going through the things that I would be grateful to have right now. Instead I keep taking my 1500mg of Metformin and hoping that something happens. I keep hoping that ovulation happens so hubby and I can get our chance.
> 
> The sad thing is that hubby is going to be going on business when I'm supposed to have my fertile week this cycle.
> 
> That's just perfect isn't it?
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> September 25th seems hundreds of years away.

Stay strong babe! I know its hard what with our bodies doing things they shouldnt, friends getting bfps and stuff but if we didnt stay strong we would cave in! 

Try and remain possitive! 

Xxx


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> My body is doing some wierd things today......
> Woke up to cramps, no cm and tender boobs.
> Now its 5pm uk time, my cramps are still here and i have loads of ewcm tinged with white! Going to bd tonight but i hate my body! Its confusing me so much!
> Never had ewcm before, its either lotiony or watery.
> I think i might go against my word and buy an opk tomorrow........

Dear mumface's body,

Please could you make up your mind what you are doing?! Being in limbo is frustrating and an inconvenience! Pull your finger out and give a bfp or an AF (preferably a bfp!)

Thanking you in advance!

Sincerely yours 
Kate

Hope you get answers at your appointment if only we had buttons to control our ladybits!


----------



## mumface26

Thanks katerz its doing my head in! 
Never mind. Could be worse i keep telling myself.

Xxxxx


----------



## mumface26

Uugghh bleh.....no more mcdonalds....
I went to have my dinner at work. I work a late shift so i get dinner at 5pm. I had made myself spagetti bolognais to heat up only to find it had leaked. So i went to mcdonalds and had cheeseburger with small fries. I was fine but when i was at the bus stop i was sick in front of people. Bleh! Gross! I then had to go to.burgerkimg to be sick and their fscilities are horrid made me hurl even more!
So i got the tram home as its quicker but dp has to pick me up whereas the bus stops outside our place. I just about managed thru the door befoe i was sick again.
Yuk yuk! 
So thats mcdonalds off my list now bleh!!


----------



## sue_88

good luck tomorrow mumface!
be strong & assertive, you want, need, deserve some answers & help.

take care xx


----------



## mumface26

You too sue88! Ditto!!
I will post as soon as i get home! I cant wait!! 


:dust:

Ps my appointments at 8:40am!!


----------



## ghinspire22

Good luck! Be thinking of you at your appointment mumface


----------



## RainAngel

mumface26 said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> Quick question for you guys. How soon after missed AF can you get a blood test from a doctor? I called my dr, and waiting for them to call me back.
> 
> AF has been MIA for a couple days now - Im on cd 44 which is my longest since i started met.
> 
> here's why i want to know: since may 3rd i have been getting positives and negatives on HPTs. My OPKs were all over the place this cycle. AF showed on mother's day, so i thought i was out, and that my + hpts were just evaps or something (they're wondfos). a friend suggested keeping a couple of the hpts for about a week, cause only true positives are still there, and keep their color. I now have I think 8 positive hpts, but im also told certain things can trigger a false positive.
> 
> I feel pregnant (but that's normal around AF time). im sleeping 10-12 hours a night and still tired. i have weird cravings - right now its olive "juice" and blueberry fig newtons. Yuck, i know. bbs are fuller, heavier (I swear they grew!) and i have a weird feeling in my uterus. twitches, i guess. not cramps, and not painful. sometimes it feels like AF is coming, but not as intense.
> 
> 
> I dont think keeping HPT's for a few days will do anything. I think once the chemical reaction happens thats it its happened.
> A doctor can tell alot more from blood samples than urine so best off getting a blood test done.
> I too have felt odd this last week. I had cramps for 4days last week and Friday they were localised to my bottom left side. They had gone by Saturday afternoon. I have had a thirst which I cannot quench and I funny craving for cappacinnos - I dont even like coffee, I tried cappacinno a few years back and thought it was ok but recently I wanted to drink it ?? I have been awfully hungry so I eat and then feel hungry again 2 hours later.
> Ive had very wattery cm and I feel erm....horny (eeek tmi!) so I either ov'd late or my body is doing so crazy things to me!!
> I am cd38 today.
> 
> I dare not take a hpt as Im scared it will be negative then I will be wondering why this is happening?? I will see my doctor on Thursday and discuss matters then ask for a blood test.
> 
> I was sat at my desk in work today and I suddenly felt flutters on my lower left side. It was like a bubbly effect, not painful and it went away after around 10mins. Its twinged every now and again ever since.
> Knowing me it will prob be wind......:haha:
> 
> does MIA mean missing in action when refering to af?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i didnt think it would either.
> ive read that some women just dont have enough HCG in their urine to trigger a + hpt
> 
> sounds like you're in the exact same boat i am. i have the weird cravings, and the funky cm. i did a cervix position check - its low, hard and very closed!
> 
> im now cd 45.
> 
> 
> yeah, dont take a test. it just drives you insane in the end.
> 
> i have the *same* thing. i have this weird feeling, but its not always just one side, but mostly the left.
> 
> yeah mia is missing in action.Click to expand...
> 
> My cervix is odd. I check it the same time each day. One day it feels low and hard and closed, the next day its soft and slightly open and then I can barely reach it for days.
> DP walked in on me checking my cervix once and he thought I was getting myself off :haha:Click to expand...

mine is too. i check it the same time, same position. for the last week its been the same - hard, low and closed. not like it is before AF shows. 

:haha: thats why i make sure nobody's around when i check mine!


----------



## mumface26

Im back. My surgery is on my doorstep.

I have pcos, pure and simple pcos :nope:
Im in for a hormone function test tomorrow morning for blood work to see how broken I am :cry:

I feel so crap. Im crying as I type this which wont do me any good at all. I need to get a grip.

She said come back in october if no baby then I will be referred to FS for treatments and stuff.

She said the pains I have been feeling could be my ovaries waking up from being on bcp for so long so lets hope thats true.

:dust:


----------



## MrsC10

Sorry to hear that mumface. Now is the time to do all the research and find what works for you xx


----------



## xmaddeyesx

Hi ladies, got my :bfp: yesterday. Just one cycle after my m/c. Good luck to you all. :dust:


----------



## mumface26

Thanks mrsc10 il will. She suggested i buy opks so i did. Would it be if i tested tonigjt or would it be too diluted? 
Congrats madeyes thats brilliant!! Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

I got opk from bodycare for £2.99 for 5 strips. I cant afford the dearer ones at the mo as dp isnt paid til next weds. I hope these will be ok.

Xxxx


----------



## Katerz

Mumface go on eBay for the cheap opk tests you can get looaaaaads. 

At least you know what is wrong and know that something can be done about it. 

Xxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

xmaddeyesx said:


> Hi ladies, got my :bfp: yesterday. Just one cycle after my m/c. Good luck to you all. :dust:

Congratulations!


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface26 said:


> Im back. My surgery is on my doorstep.
> 
> I have pcos, pure and simple pcos :nope:
> Im in for a hormone function test tomorrow morning for blood work to see how broken I am :cry:
> 
> I feel so crap. Im crying as I type this which wont do me any good at all. I need to get a grip.
> 
> She said come back in october if no baby then I will be referred to FS for treatments and stuff.
> 
> She said the pains I have been feeling could be my ovaries waking up from being on bcp for so long so lets hope thats true.
> 
> :dust:

It isn't the end of the world. It just means that you are going to find the combination of things that will help you get a baby in your arms. There is so much to try. Don't get discouraged.

I am only taking one thing my doctor said to try but once I am at the obgyn I will get more tests done and we can figure out what will work.

Sony worry hun we are right here with you.


----------



## MrsC10

Looking for some advice ladies please. I'm on CD12 today and been taking fertilaid for two weeks now (started the Friday before AF showed on the Sunday). When I went to the loo last night, I noticed some clear CM but it wasn't the usual amount I get around 'O' and was still a bit 'clumpy'. Today, I've had small amounts everytime I've been to the loo. It's stretchy, but there's not enough of it to tell for sure. Do you think ovulation may be just around the corner. I took an opk last night and it came up very quickly and was darker than I was expecting (although not as dark as the test line). I'm normally at least another two weeks away from 'O' so hoping that these little symptoms are a good sign. I've had twinges all day. Not painful or achey, but I can tell that something is happening 'down there'. Any advice?


----------



## MrsC10

xmaddeyesx said:


> Hi ladies, got my :bfp: yesterday. Just one cycle after my m/c. Good luck to you all. :dust:

Congratulations! Did you do anything differently this cycle? H&H 9 months :dust:


----------



## ghinspire22

MrsC10 said:


> Looking for some advice ladies please. I'm on CD12 today and been taking fertilaid for two weeks now (started the Friday before AF showed on the Sunday). When I went to the loo last night, I noticed some clear CM but it wasn't the usual amount I get around 'O' and was still a bit 'clumpy'. Today, I've had small amounts everytime I've been to the loo. It's stretchy, but there's not enough of it to tell for sure. Do you think ovulation may be just around the corner. I took an opk last night and it came up very quickly and was darker than I was expecting (although not as dark as the test line). I'm normally at least another two weeks away from 'O' so hoping that these little symptoms are a good sign. I've had twinges all day. Not painful or achey, but I can tell that something is happening 'down there'. Any advice?

I would say that you should be bding every other day and keeping track of what your body is doing. They always say that sometimes it's best to get a jump on the bding before you ovulate.


----------



## mumface26

MrsC10 said:


> Looking for some advice ladies please. I'm on CD12 today and been taking fertilaid for two weeks now (started the Friday before AF showed on the Sunday). When I went to the loo last night, I noticed some clear CM but it wasn't the usual amount I get around 'O' and was still a bit 'clumpy'. Today, I've had small amounts everytime I've been to the loo. It's stretchy, but there's not enough of it to tell for sure. Do you think ovulation may be just around the corner. I took an opk last night and it came up very quickly and was darker than I was expecting (although not as dark as the test line). I'm normally at least another two weeks away from 'O' so hoping that these little symptoms are a good sign. I've had twinges all day. Not painful or achey, but I can tell that something is happening 'down there'. Any advice?

Its hard to say isnt it?
My cm varies from lotiony one day, watery the next.....although the last two days I have had thick clear ewcm with just a little white in it and my cervix feels very low. BD'ng hurt a little last night as I think as my cervix was low he was hitting against it....tmi i know but anyone else felt that?

Does a dark opk represent ovulation?


----------



## mumface26

Ok my last shift at work starts at 5:30 until 8pm. (home run yippeee)

I am going to limit my liquid intake as I want to do an opk when I get home so I dont want to dilute it.
I have the instructions and they are pretty straight forward.

I just need to ask are these things ok to use with pcos? Because our bodies try to ovulate will it still show we are fertile?
My cm is still clear and stretchy I was thinking of uploading a picci of it but maybe tmi!

I feel so tired and grubby! I showered last night after my sickness episode and again this morning but still feel very grubby indeed. I still feel sick too. Managed a slice of pizza from works canteen.
I am so tired. I wish I could go to bed and sleep :sleep: 

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

By the way I will be great aunt in 4 weeks! Maybe two as shes breech at the moment so she may need a section in 2 weeks if she hasnt moved round.

Im so excited! :happydance:
But at the same time rather emotional. I get teary when I think about it.
OMG i think I will go to bits when shes born, not because I want my BFP because I will be happy and yes partly because my bfp may be long way off.

Oh well, I will offer my babysitting services for practicing lol!


----------



## ghinspire22

I feel emotional today.

Everyone is having babies all around me and I'm not.

I am not.

I want to but want and actually having is two different things right now.

I just feel lost and upset.

Like positivity it slipping through my fingers.


----------



## sue_88

Well I had my doctors appointment today with my GP to discuss blood results and scan.

Definitely polysystic, which was already confirmed at scan, and I am also not ovulating.

My progesterone level on day 21 was <1. And I think it's supposed to be about 86.

:( I'm beyond gutted, I can't believe it. Not even ovulating.....I've been BD'ing every month for the last 18 months with absolutely no hope of having a baby.

Waiting now for a referral to infertility specialist........god knows how long that will be.

:( my OH is so quiet, he's so sad. He's got to go for Semen analysis which he's already made the appointment for bless him.


----------



## mumface26

sue_88 said:


> Well I had my doctors appointment today with my GP to discuss blood results and scan.
> 
> Definitely polysystic, which was already confirmed at scan, and I am also not ovulating.
> 
> My progesterone level on day 21 was <1. And I think it's supposed to be about 86.
> 
> :( I'm beyond gutted, I can't believe it. Not even ovulating.....I've been BD'ing every month for the last 18 months with absolutely no hope of having a baby.
> 
> Waiting now for a referral to infertility specialist........god knows how long that will be.
> 
> :( my OH is so quiet, he's so sad. He's got to go for Semen analysis which he's already made the appointment for bless him.

All this prodding and poking is crap! 
I will be having a pcos blood test tmorrow to see where my levels are at.
We will all get through this together.
Im cramming overtime in at the mo so me and dp can go on holiday and relax! Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I feel emotional today.
> 
> Everyone is having babies all around me and I'm not.
> 
> I am not.
> 
> I want to but want and actually having is two different things right now.
> 
> I just feel lost and upset.
> 
> Like positivity it slipping through my fingers.

It will happen for all of us.
I was thinking today i can either worry my ass off and make things worse or just get on with life and get on with things.
You seem to be a very positive person what with your running so lets focus on something positive.

We will have bfps come the new year!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

sue_88 said:


> Well I had my doctors appointment today with my GP to discuss blood results and scan.
> 
> Definitely polysystic, which was already confirmed at scan, and I am also not ovulating.
> 
> My progesterone level on day 21 was <1. And I think it's supposed to be about 86.
> 
> :( I'm beyond gutted, I can't believe it. Not even ovulating.....I've been BD'ing every month for the last 18 months with absolutely no hope of having a baby.
> 
> Waiting now for a referral to infertility specialist........god knows how long that will be.
> 
> :( my OH is so quiet, he's so sad. He's got to go for Semen analysis which he's already made the appointment for bless him.

I know how frustrating it must be. I am frustrated now just waiting to go to a proper OBGYN. I'm afraid of what she might find my levels to be. However, think about how good it will be to have a plan in hand. Once you start ovulating you have a real chance of getting pregnant. Nothing is impossible. Once they have you on the right meds to help balance everything you'll be able to bd effectively and get that BFP. 

Sometimes the journey can be difficult but when you have that baby in your arms you'll think it was all worth it.


----------



## mumface26

Im also scared what levels my hormones will be too.

But modern medicine will help us all! 

i love this forum! 

:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sue 88, if I were you I'd be happy! If u haven't been ovulating, at least u know why your not pregnant and it's easier to fix than not knowing. I also did not ovulate AT ALL. When I got pregnant it was the first time I'd ov'ed in 
10 years!! (literally) I'd been on bcp and then come off it to discover severe pcos to the point I didn't ov or get a period. Now they now, they can work on it, and u haven't failed all these months as it was simply impossible! 
Also progesterone at 86 at cd21 is massive! Anything over 5 means you ovulated, over 15 means you ovulated and can successfully maintain a pregnancy, mine was 37.6 on mycd21 bloods. (after my first clomid induced ov, I didn't actually have "days" as I was completely annovulatory ) 
And mum face, don't be depressed about pcos, your in good company! Now they can get u on meds and get that bfp! A pcoser on clomid, has a better chance of conceiving than a healthy couple naturally trying.

Also, opks= crap!!
With pcos your body constantly gears up to o but doesn't, so u may have false positives cos your LH goes up trying to ov but u don't, an opk doesn't know when ovulation occurs, just when your hormones peak 24-48 hours before attempted o. 
My doc said do not use them. Just do the bd every 2nd day and all bases are covered without the stress!


----------



## mumface26

Thanyou hopeful.

Dp is going to whisk me away on holiday in october. We might be going to kos. We went there in our first holiday together and it was amazing there. he figured we need a distraction away pcos and ttc. He jokes if the baby is concieved in greece we shall call him zeus lol! 

Waiting to have my bloods taken now.

Xxxxx


----------



## mumface26

i just seen a number plate with bfp on it haha!


----------



## mumface26

They took ages to find a vien.
I could ring for my results on tuesday but I would rather see a doctor to duscuss them further. The next available appointment is 10th July but its ok really.
We have decided to stop thinking about TTC and just sit back and relax. 

However, I feel awfully sick after eating, I wake each morning with a raging thirst and my nipples feel bruised. I am CD41 so maybe AF is taking her time to come.

I also need to see about losing weight and toning up as my body is NOT bikini proof! I hope we cant find us a nice holiday somewhere! \\:D/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mum face- sounds like a good plan! You'd be surprised how far a bit of weight loss will help u!


----------



## nlk

AF HAS GONE AWOL!!!!

Seriously...I expected her Wednesday evening...it's now Friday morning. Confused much?! I'm only comparing this cycle to the one I had with Clomid, which was 27 days. I'm currently on CD29.

Congrats to the new bfp, I have been away and vaguely remember seeing one, but can't remember who it was? So I'll update the numbers, but not the name, until someone can tell me who it was!

Ghinspire, I know it's so hard, and I know how depressing it is when it seems that everyone around you is getting pregnant. But remember that your time will come, and the timing will be perfect! Keep your head up, and be so so proud of yourself with your running! I wish I was that disciplined...

mumface, I hope that's not a deal you have to stick to, if you conceive in Greece! Zeus!! :rofl:I think it's a good idea to take a bit of a backseat sometimes with pcos and ttc, it can be really draining. I hope you'll still hang around here, though! :)

Sue, I'm so sorry about your diagnosis, but like hopeful said, it's also a good thing. Without the diagnosis, you could be still going round in circles, not knowing where you stand. In terms of ttc, I think me getting a diagnosis was the best thing that could have happened! It meant that I could get fertility help, and start being monitored and take fertility meds, which I wouldn't have been given without the diagnosis. So even though it sucks as a condition, keep your head up, and make sure you look at it in a positive way.

Hopeful, how are you getting on? I can't believe you're nearly 10 weeks already! Have you had any more scans yet?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm actually 10 weeks today based on my last scan, I just left my ticker based on LMP. (or should I say ov date since no af) I've had really bad ms, tonight the flu has found me too so I've been extra spewy and can't take anything! Dreading work tomorrow n feel so bad taking time off when preg! My next scan is 2 weeks today I'm so excited! Bub will look like a baby, not a blob like my last scan! 

Nlk, cycles may b diff off clomid, but have u tried testing??


----------



## nlk

I tested Wednesday, bfn. I might hold it and test in a bit, just to see. Not too sure yet though! I had a little bit of spotting yesterday, and I thought AF was on the way, but nothing since! :shrug:


----------



## ghinspire22

I am thinking of everyone and hope you guys are doing well. Right now I am trying to beat the heat. It is going to be in the 90's today.

I woke up early to go for a run before it got too hot. I'm glad I did but by the time I was finished I was pouring sweat. So hot!

The husband and I are going to be running our first race on July 4th. It is going to be a 4k. I hope we can make it. Then on July 8th we are running our first 5k. So needlessly to say I am going to be running a lot next week.

My head is kind of achy today and I hate that feeling. I'm feeling low but I'm hoping it will pass.


----------



## mumface26

We could do with some real heat in the uk, right now its grey and muggy and threatening to.rain!

good luck on your run and take care! 

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Omg! in dp's office where he works another girl has just got her bfp and she wasnt even trying! 
Thats now 3 women and two of which were not even trying.
Always the ones who have the accidents get their bfp. 
Never mind. Dp will have his own announcement very very soon! 

:dust:


----------



## gsdowner1

well a little update here ladies its been a while again... I just finished my 2nd round of clomid yesterday... so we shall see if it will work... just waiting now :)


----------



## MrsC10

gsdowner1 said:


> well a little update here ladies its been a while again... I just finished my 2nd round of clomid yesterday... so we shall see if it will work... just waiting now :)

Fingers crossed this is your cycle. 

I've been a bit down the last few days about TTC. A friend at work has just become a dad and even though I'm sooo happy for him, I can't help but feel jealous and wonder when it will be my turn. Today though, I feel a lot more positive and I'm determined that this will be our cycle. I have my own set of tarot cards and do readings for myself every now and then. I've just done a reading and asked the angels if this was my cycle. I pulled out three cards. The first one I turned over was Isaiah. The clue was in the picture....a picture of a pregnant woman. After reading the card I'm convinced I will do all I can to make this my cycle. I'm praying it is. I don't want to have to keep my scan appointment in September. I'd prefer to have it sooner for a totally different reason xx


----------



## mumface26

gsdowner1 said:


> well a little update here ladies its been a while again... I just finished my 2nd round of clomid yesterday... so we shall see if it will work... just waiting now :)

Good luck i hope its your cycle! 
We now have 12 bfps on this thread thats amazing! 

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

I have felt very strange since monday.
I have felt dizzy even whilst sitting. 
I have had 2 bowel movements a day since monday. Tmi i know but its not like me.
I am suddenly drinking cappocinnos and i dont like coffee much. Today i fancied some sardines??
i am off a lot of foods. Im hungry but feel sickly after eating and i was sick after a macdonalds on wednesday.
My nipples feel bruised.
I am very thirsty.
I am irritable and could cry at anything.
I am cd42 and scared to test but i will test next weekend as this,may be pms.
I bet it is. 
My eldest sister has pcos so now i know where mine came from! She has 1 girl so there is hope! 

I will hold off and test next weekend as i dont think i could handle a bfn right now as i feel emotional.

We realised we were not doing ourselves any favours worrying about ttc in this quest to get a bfp by xmas. It will happen when its ready to happen either naturally or with help from a fs. 
Thats my new way of thinking.

I did an opk on thursday and it was faint but i think i o'd last weekend. All i wanted was lots of :sex: and i had cramps and lots of cm! 

take care guys! We can do this!!! 

:dust:


----------



## nlk

ooohhhhh mumface I can't wait for you to test!

Good luck for this cycle MrsC10. Reeeeaaalllllly hope we get to put more bfps in this group really soon!

AFM, AF arrived this morning, full force. So now I am on to my last drug cycle. I feel like I have been a bit fobbmed off with it all tbh, because the two clomid cycles that I did were without a trigger, meaning that there was basically no chance of me even getting pregnant, and now this cycle, because of having too many follicles, they refused to give me the trigger, meaning I had slim chances this month as well! So after all that, I am really only having next cycle with any sort of chance of it actually working! It's actually quite stressful, and upsetting.


----------



## mumface26

Nlk lets hope the next cycle is the one!

My nipples are sore and i have read progesterone is responsible for this meaning there was a chance i ovulated (or tried to) last weekend when i thought i was! :happydance:
I read over my diary from my last cycle and i had sore nipples until 3 days before af. Im cd 42 so af must be on the way. Move on to my next cycle.....hopefully catch the egg if i release one! 
My cm is almost gone too, a sure sign af is coming.

:dust:


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk said:


> ooohhhhh mumface I can't wait for you to test!
> 
> Good luck for this cycle MrsC10. Reeeeaaalllllly hope we get to put more bfps in this group really soon!
> 
> AFM, AF arrived this morning, full force. So now I am on to my last drug cycle. I feel like I have been a bit fobbmed off with it all tbh, because the two clomid cycles that I did were without a trigger, meaning that there was basically no chance of me even getting pregnant, and now this cycle, because of having too many follicles, they refused to give me the trigger, meaning I had slim chances this month as well! So after all that, I am really only having next cycle with any sort of chance of it actually working! It's actually quite stressful, and upsetting.

I will be praying for you. I feel like there is always a chance. I have to believe there is because lately I've been feeling like there is no chance for me. It's like I keep getting all these roadblocks.


----------



## gsdowner1

MrsC10 said:


> gsdowner1 said:
> 
> 
> well a little update here ladies its been a while again... I just finished my 2nd round of clomid yesterday... so we shall see if it will work... just waiting now :)
> 
> Fingers crossed this is your cycle.
> 
> I've been a bit down the last few days about TTC. A friend at work has just become a dad and even though I'm sooo happy for him, I can't help but feel jealous and wonder when it will be my turn. Today though, I feel a lot more positive and I'm determined that this will be our cycle. I have my own set of tarot cards and do readings for myself every now and then. I've just done a reading and asked the angels if this was my cycle. I pulled out three cards. The first one I turned over was Isaiah. The clue was in the picture....a picture of a pregnant woman. After reading the card I'm convinced I will do all I can to make this my cycle. I'm praying it is. I don't want to have to keep my scan appointment in September. I'd prefer to have it sooner for a totally different reason xxClick to expand...

Hope you feel better its easy to feel down while ttc but you've gotta just pull yourself out of the hole and when i am down i get on here and it helps a lot! Thats what we are here for is to support each other :) Good luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks. That's so sweet. I see from your mood today that you're lonely. You ok? X


----------



## mumface26

I dreamt I was pregnant last night.
I was in labour in the delivery room and I could feel a pain in my tummy and I said to DP its like period pain and there was a lot of laughter.
I woke up before I started to push......

Im CD43 today, my cervix feel hard, my nipples feel bruised, I feel like I could eat anything and not stop and I have a massive urge to BD. I think AF will be here very soon. I have read women can be aroused days before AF as the uterus has a thick lining that creates pressure in the lady parts affecting nerve endings.
At least my cramps have ceased.

I hope everyone is ok and had a good weekend!

:dust:


----------



## sue_88

Got home today after the weekend away to find my referral to Consultant sitting on the doorstep!!

I can't believe it, I only had my GP appointment on Thursday and got my referral already - we are going for our appointment on the 20th of July! Im very very impressed with the care I have been recieving in Barnsley......and under NHS guidelines, we will have started treatment in no more than 18 weeks! Whatever that treatment may be.

Thanks everyone for the kind words, I've come to terms with the diagnosis now of not ovulating and figure modern medicine is absolutely wonderful so I'll have a baby soon.....and hopefully sooner than I thought !! :)

Hope everyone well, I think I am due AF tomorrow, getting all the signs but who knows the way my body works!


----------



## mumface26

Sue_88 thats great u got your referal. I will be referred in october if no bump but dp is confident we wont need an fs. Good luck i hope they help you! 

My mum and dad grew up in wombwell is that barnsley? They then married, moved to bradford then to manchester for work. My aunty still lives in barnsley.

Xxxxx


----------



## sue_88

mumface26 said:


> Sue_88 thats great u got your referal. I will be referred in october if no bump but dp is confident we wont need an fs. Good luck i hope they help you!
> 
> My mum and dad grew up in wombwell is that barnsley? They then married, moved to bradford then to manchester for work. My aunty still lives in barnsley.
> 
> Xxxxx

Yes that's Barnsley.

We're actually in a little village outside of Barnsley that's very cute & petite, although looking to move back home to Shropshire when future baby is due. Friends and both our parents are near there, so it'll be nice to have those babysitters on hand ;) !

We've only been here since February so to be recieving the level of care we are already is amazing, we are very impressed. Everything was always so slow under Shropshire PCT. We are willing to take whatever treatment life throws at us to have our baby, and OH really wants twins so that's a little more likely if we have treatment. lol


----------



## mumface26

mumface26 said:


> Sue_88 thats great u got your referal. I will be referred in october if no bump but dp is confident we wont need an fs. Good luck i hope they help you!
> 
> My mum and dad grew up in wombwell is that barnsley? They then married, moved to bradford then to manchester for work. My aunty still lives in barnsley.
> 
> Xxxxx

Correction.....they grew up in wombwell. Moved to bradford in their teens, met, got married then moved to manchester. My grandparents lived in bradford abd my aunt n uncle on my mums side live in bradford.
Nearly moved to bradford when grandad passed on but my mum decided to sell his house in the end. Wouldnt have met dp otherwise! Fate is a wierd thing! 
Sorry random post!


----------



## mumface26

Babysitters are good! We dont go out much but unfortunatly i would have to go back to work but dp mum has offered to have baby whilst we work which is a god send! 
Maybe one of us could go part time.
I hate work!


----------



## mumface26

I have been weeing like mad this weekend.
I last pee'd 40 mins ago. Dp made me a cup of tea, not a big one but i drank about 3/4 of it and now im busting again......? Usually i can drink quite a bit before i need to wee!
My nipples are sore and im hungry. Im bloated, even my bra is tight! 

Mega pms i think but explain the excessive toilet trips? 
I wont test til next weekend if af hasnt got me.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi girls, well I am in bed, day 4. 
Projectile vomiting every hour, if not more. If im not in bed I'm on the toilet floor crying. 
I've lost 3kg (7 pounds) in 2 days and my stomach aches so bad from hurling. I can't even keep water in anymore. 
I have a doctors appointment in 2 hours. Hoping he can do something for me. 
I can't keep ringing in sick work are getting sick of it


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hi girls, well I am in bed, day 4.
> Projectile vomiting every hour, if not more. If im not in bed I'm on the toilet floor crying.
> I've lost 3kg (7 pounds) in 2 days and my stomach aches so bad from hurling. I can't even keep water in anymore.
> I have a doctors appointment in 2 hours. Hoping he can do something for me.
> I can't keep ringing in sick work are getting sick of it

Oh dear! I hope you are better soon! 
Forget about work let them be sick of it. Your health is far more important!


----------



## RainAngel

ive been mia for a while.... for a reason.

June 28th I got a blood test done. it showed i was 8/9 weeks pregnant, so i had a scan, and the baby measured 9w2d. june 29th, i started bleeding. 

July 1st... i lost my baby. i also found out OH has a girlfriend, so im soon to be divorced, as well. 

its devastating, to say the least. I didnt think it would bother me as much as it has. There is baby stuff all over the place now, and its bugging the crap outta me.

im debating about taking a BnB and TTC break. i want a baby, but ive got to find a sperm donor first now. Im running out of time.... this was NOT the way i wanted it to end.


----------



## AlyCon

RainAngel said:


> ive been mia for a while.... for a reason.
> 
> June 28th I got a blood test done. it showed i was 8/9 weeks pregnant, so i had a scan, and the baby measured 9w2d. june 29th, i started bleeding.
> 
> July 1st... i lost my baby. i also found out OH has a girlfriend, so im soon to be divorced, as well.
> 
> its devastating, to say the least. I didnt think it would bother me as much as it has. There is baby stuff all over the place now, and its bugging the crap outta me.
> 
> im debating about taking a BnB and TTC break. i want a baby, but ive got to find a sperm donor first now. Im running out of time.... this was NOT the way i wanted it to end.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm so sorry for your loss. And i hope you can find the strength to get through the rest of your personal problems. I can only imagine your pain at this time. If you dont mind me saying so, i think a break would be a good thing for you. But i know from experience that the ladies here on BnB are a GREAT support system, and you definitely need support right now. Good luck to you :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mumface26

RainAngel said:


> ive been mia for a while.... for a reason.
> 
> June 28th I got a blood test done. it showed i was 8/9 weeks pregnant, so i had a scan, and the baby measured 9w2d. june 29th, i started bleeding.
> 
> July 1st... i lost my baby. i also found out OH has a girlfriend, so im soon to be divorced, as well.
> 
> its devastating, to say the least. I didnt think it would bother me as much as it has. There is baby stuff all over the place now, and its bugging the crap outta me.
> 
> im debating about taking a BnB and TTC break. i want a baby, but ive got to find a sperm donor first now. Im running out of time.... this was NOT the way i wanted it to end.

Oh my god im so sorry to hear this thats awful! 
I wish you well in the future and i hope you have all the luck in the world finding a doner.

Take care and look after yourself.
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mumface26

By the way i got a bfn today. Dont know what the heck made me want to test?!?!
My symptoms must be pms. This is my longest cycle i can remember im cd44.

Does anyone ever think that they caused pcos themselves? Ive been thinking maybe if i didnt swap bcp so much over the years, smoke, drink or eat to many bad foods i wouldnt have pcos??


----------



## MrsC10

RainAngel said:


> ive been mia for a while.... for a reason.
> 
> June 28th I got a blood test done. it showed i was 8/9 weeks pregnant, so i had a scan, and the baby measured 9w2d. june 29th, i started bleeding.
> 
> July 1st... i lost my baby. i also found out OH has a girlfriend, so im soon to be divorced, as well.
> 
> its devastating, to say the least. I didnt think it would bother me as much as it has. There is baby stuff all over the place now, and its bugging the crap outta me.
> 
> im debating about taking a BnB and TTC break. i want a baby, but ive got to find a sperm donor first now. Im running out of time.... this was NOT the way i wanted it to end.

So sorry you lost your little one and sorry to hear about your personal problems. There's not much anyone can say right now to make you feel any better. We're all here for you though. If you ever need to vent you know where to find us :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Rain angel, so sorry to hear your sad news! As for the baby stuff everywhere- did u buy it the day u found out? If so its only been a few days, u could get a refund.

And munface- the biggest contributor to pcos is weight / diet, so it's hard not to self blame 
:(

I had to go get a vomit suppressing injection today so I could get some food in, but dreading work Tomoz!


----------



## ghinspire22

RainAngel said:


> ive been mia for a while.... for a reason.
> 
> June 28th I got a blood test done. it showed i was 8/9 weeks pregnant, so i had a scan, and the baby measured 9w2d. june 29th, i started bleeding.
> 
> July 1st... i lost my baby. i also found out OH has a girlfriend, so im soon to be divorced, as well.
> 
> its devastating, to say the least. I didnt think it would bother me as much as it has. There is baby stuff all over the place now, and its bugging the crap outta me.
> 
> im debating about taking a BnB and TTC break. i want a baby, but ive got to find a sperm donor first now. Im running out of time.... this was NOT the way i wanted it to end.

I am so sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine the pain you are in but please know I will be thinking and praying. Also please know that we are here for you.


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Rain angel, so sorry to hear your sad news! As for the baby stuff everywhere- did u buy it the day u found out? If so its only been a few days, u could get a refund.
> 
> And munface- the biggest contributor to pcos is weight / diet, so it's hard not to self blame
> :(
> 
> I had to go get a vomit suppressing injection today so I could get some food in, but dreading work Tomoz!

I hope you start feeling better soon. I will be hoping and praying for you to have some relief.


----------



## ghinspire22

Good morning everyone. Happy Monday. I hope it is a happy Monday for some of you.

This weekend was so busy. I had lots of family time and it is only going to be more because of the holiday on Wednesday. Not to mention my husband's birthday is July 4th. 

I am trying to keep myself distracted and of course my first race is on Wednesday. I can't believe I am going to be running my first race ever with hubby!! He hasn't ever run one either so we'd are going to be each other's support. Then Sunday we are going to be running another race. So needless to say we are going to be everywhere doing everything.

Supposedly I won't be ovulating for 9 days and sadly hubby will be on a business trip all that time so this cycle may be a huge was but oh well. What can I really do? 

It just sucks because every cycle that doesn't happen is how far away I will be from my best friend. She will be getting more and more pregnant and I will be left behind. I guess this just means I will get pregnant my own time and it will be special.


----------



## nlk

RainAngel, I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs: As ghinspire said, remember that we are all here for you, whether you decide to take a break from ttc/bnb or not.


----------



## MsPeachyP

RainAngel said:


> ive been mia for a while.... for a reason.
> 
> June 28th I got a blood test done. it showed i was 8/9 weeks pregnant, so i had a scan, and the baby measured 9w2d. june 29th, i started bleeding.
> 
> July 1st... i lost my baby. i also found out OH has a girlfriend, so im soon to be divorced, as well.
> 
> its devastating, to say the least. I didnt think it would bother me as much as it has. There is baby stuff all over the place now, and its bugging the crap outta me.
> 
> im debating about taking a BnB and TTC break. i want a baby, but ive got to find a sperm donor first now. Im running out of time.... this was NOT the way i wanted it to end.


I'm sooooooo sorry for your loss and the pain..I wish u the best.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

RainAngel, I don't really know you but i'm so sorry for your loss 
*hugs* hope things get better for you soon. Good Luck for the future!
xox


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hey everyone,

Sorry I've not been on in ages. Its just been a tough time as my grandad went into hospital, my other half got a promotion and i just can't stop bleeding!

I just wanted to tell you guys that we've decided to stop trying for now. I've had an ultra-sound and so the PCOS is confirmed. I went to the drs this morning to get my results full of hope that i was going to get some medicine to help with the TTC but then the dr I saw (different to the original one) basically told me I should fix myself (IE lose weight) before I think about trying. Then she gave me the 22 is young to have a baby speil. It's just really upset me. I mentioned the other dr said about a tablet but then she said it is a contraceptive as well. She's told me to go home and go back in a month to discuss things. So since she is the "expert" I'm going to lose weight then get back onto the TTC path - which will probably be after my wedding now (which is July 2013). Hopefully all you will have babies by then! 

Sorry for the little rant there. 

Good luck on your paths to babies!! 

:dust:
xox


----------



## mumface26

TTCwitPCOS said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Sorry I've not been on in ages. Its just been a tough time as my grandad went into hospital, my other half got a promotion and i just can't stop bleeding!
> 
> I just wanted to tell you guys that we've decided to stop trying for now. I've had an ultra-sound and so the PCOS is confirmed. I went to the drs this morning to get my results full of hope that i was going to get some medicine to help with the TTC but then the dr I saw (different to the original one) basically told me I should fix myself (IE lose weight) before I think about trying. Then she gave me the 22 is young to have a baby speil. It's just really upset me. I mentioned the other dr said about a tablet but then she said it is a contraceptive as well. She's told me to go home and go back in a month to discuss things. So since she is the "expert" I'm going to lose weight then get back onto the TTC path - which will probably be after my wedding now (which is July 2013). Hopefully all you will have babies by then!
> 
> Sorry for the little rant there.
> 
> Good luck on your paths to babies!!
> 
> :dust:
> xox

Translation of your drs [email protected]@@@ : drugs to aid ttc are a drain on nhs funding so go away. As for being too young that was cheeky and bang out of order.
Could you see another dr and get a 2nd opinion? 
Some drs are rubbish but some can be really very good.
Xxxxx


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Yeah, i'm thinking of going back in a month but to see the original doctor I saw who sent me for the ultra-sound. But i feel like I should at least take some of her advise. I felt like bursting into tears in her office! She actually said I had another 20 years to have kids but i was thinking yea but I'm ready for one now and as is proven by that ultrasound, it could take a while for it to happen!!! Definitely don't think i'll ever go see her again. Been right emotional all day because of her. grrr 
xxx


----------



## Katerz

RainAngel said:


> ive been mia for a while.... for a reason.
> 
> June 28th I got a blood test done. it showed i was 8/9 weeks pregnant, so i had a scan, and the baby measured 9w2d. june 29th, i started bleeding.
> 
> July 1st... i lost my baby. i also found out OH has a girlfriend, so im soon to be divorced, as well.
> 
> its devastating, to say the least. I didnt think it would bother me as much as it has. There is baby stuff all over the place now, and its bugging the crap outta me.
> 
> im debating about taking a BnB and TTC break. i want a baby, but ive got to find a sperm donor first now. Im running out of time.... this was NOT the way i wanted it to end.

So sorry for everything that's happened sending big hugs your way. 

Xxxx


----------



## Katerz

TTCwitPCOS said:


> Yeah, i'm thinking of going back in a month but to see the original doctor I saw who sent me for the ultra-sound. But i feel like I should at least take some of her advise. I felt like bursting into tears in her office! She actually said I had another 20 years to have kids but i was thinking yea but I'm ready for one now and as is proven by that ultrasound, it could take a while for it to happen!!! Definitely don't think i'll ever go see her again. Been right emotional all day because of her. grrr
> xxx

That is ridiculous!! It really p****s me off that if you're young you don't get taken seriously enough my dr was the same! I think if drs think you're took young they should keep their opinions to themselves raaahhh!


----------



## ghinspire22

I feel like if you are old enough to get married and have a serious relationship with someone then you should be able to have children whenever you want.

I got married to my husband when I was 23. I know it was young to some people but I was really happy to be getting married to someone who I loved so much. We have been married for four years and I couldn't be happier. Yeah we waited to have children but I wasn't going to listen to anyone when they said that I shouldn't get married so young and right out of university. 

The thing is if you feel ready and the person you love is ready then why should you have to wait?


----------



## MsPeachyP

Well my dr. office just called to remind me of my apt for 2 mmwr... I completely forgot... I guess this is a followup visit...they said I didnt need to do another 21 day blood work..so who knows...I'm cd 26... and I'm somewhere between 16 dpo or 5dpo...big difference..have no clue when I O'd..my dr said any where from cycle day 10-18.. I felt sharp pangs in my side on cycle day 21 so that could have been it..I'm assuming they will do a preg test 2mmwr..but if not I think I'll do one next week if AF doesn't show by Friday.


----------



## mumface26

My mum was married at 21 and had her first at 23.
I had my owb flat at 19, a job and paid my own way. Not by choice but my dad had to stop work after his first stroke so the house had to be sold and i found my own flat, it was awsome and made me grow up. Then moved in with dp just after my 22nd birthday. I wanted to ttc then but dp simply wasnt ready. Its best if its what you both want. My doctor seems to be ok so far but i wonder would they have been understanding when i were 22?

If your are taking responsibility for your own life and know what you want then i agree doctors need to keep their opinions to themselves. 
I have another doctors appointment next tuesday but its with another doctor as my doctor has now gone on maternity leave! I hope he is understanding.
Rant over!!


----------



## nlk

:nope: I hate being judged so much because I'm only 21!

My first doctor refused to help me, when I suspected PCOS, because he said I was too young to need to worry about it, and shouldn't be thinking about it yet. So I changed doctors, and the first thing I said BEFORE he even opened his mouth was that I wasn't here for his personal opinion, all I wanted was his medical opinion, and that if he were to tell me I was too young I would simply go find another doctor. It worked!

Seriously, I don't think it's fair to judge others based on such silly things. Everyone's circumstances are different, and at the end of the day, only they know what they are ready or not ready to do.


----------



## MrsC10

Right ladies. Every time I've been to the loo today, I've had clear 'clumpy', gel like CM. it's not my usual EWCM which is normally in abundance when I'm due to ovulate. Do you think this could be my body gearing up to the big O?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

In relation to the age thing- my friend (also pcoser) went to doc for help to get preg, he told her as she was 27 she was Past her prime and it'd b hard! And ideally a woman's prime to get preg is 24-25. She's nOw 18weeks :) she was ovulating and regular but not falling, took one round of clomid to strengthen o and fell pregnant.


----------



## mumface26

MrsC10 said:


> Right ladies. Every time I've been to the loo today, I've had clear 'clumpy', gel like CM. it's not my usual EWCM which is normally in abundance when I'm due to ovulate. Do you think this could be my body gearing up to the big O?

Maybe. Are the clumps similar to the clots we sometimes pass when we have our periods? Mine were like that on ... (checks diary) ...... Cd24 to cd26 on and off. Then on cd33,34 and 35 the same clots again with horrid cramps. Can u do an opk? 

Im cd 44, no cm at all, cramps and sore nipples......here comes af!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> In relation to the age thing- my friend (also pcoser) went to doc for help to get preg, he told her as she was 27 she was Past her prime and it'd b hard! And ideally a woman's prime to get preg is 24-25. She's nOw 18weeks :) she was ovulating and regular but not falling, took one round of clomid to strengthen o and fell pregnant.

How are you feeling hopeful?


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> In relation to the age thing- my friend (also pcoser) went to doc for help to get preg, he told her as she was 27 she was Past her prime and it'd b hard! And ideally a woman's prime to get preg is 24-25. She's nOw 18weeks :) she was ovulating and regular but not falling, took one round of clomid to strengthen o and fell pregnant.

How are you feeling hopeful?

Sticking with the age thing..... My mum had me at aged 39! I was an accident but just shows that prime age is a load of tosh!


----------



## Chiles

TTCwitPCOS said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Sorry I've not been on in ages. Its just been a tough time as my grandad went into hospital, my other half got a promotion and i just can't stop bleeding!
> 
> I just wanted to tell you guys that we've decided to stop trying for now. I've had an ultra-sound and so the PCOS is confirmed. I went to the drs this morning to get my results full of hope that i was going to get some medicine to help with the TTC but then the dr I saw (different to the original one) basically told me I should fix myself (IE lose weight) before I think about trying. Then she gave me the 22 is young to have a baby speil. It's just really upset me. I mentioned the other dr said about a tablet but then she said it is a contraceptive as well. She's told me to go home and go back in a month to discuss things. So since she is the "expert" I'm going to lose weight then get back onto the TTC path - which will probably be after my wedding now (which is July 2013). Hopefully all you will have babies by then!
> 
> Sorry for the little rant there.
> 
> Good luck on your paths to babies!!
> 
> :dust:
> xox




nlk said:


> :nope: I hate being judged so much because I'm only 21!
> 
> My first doctor refused to help me, when I suspected PCOS, because he said I was too young to need to worry about it, and shouldn't be thinking about it yet. So I changed doctors, and the first thing I said BEFORE he even opened his mouth was that I wasn't here for his personal opinion, all I wanted was his medical opinion, and that if he were to tell me I was too young I would simply go find another doctor. It worked!
> 
> Seriously, I don't think it's fair to judge others based on such silly things. Everyone's circumstances are different, and at the end of the day, only they know what they are ready or not ready to do.

I felt a little awkward seeking help and being so young as well. I thought my doctors would give me the I am too young speech but I didnt receive that. That sucks that you guys had to go thru that. I am also 22, Birthday Next month!!!!! But I just wanted to say that we are in this together. Cheers to the Young mommiesto be and ttc!!!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm ok. On anti nausea pills now which slow the vomiting. 
It just keePs making me laugh when I hear people with fertility drugs say "I didn't take clomid cos I didn't like the way it made me feel"
Lol. The headaches, cold sweats, and cramps are NOTHING compared to the hell u experience in pregnancy! I'm just hoping in 2 weeks I start to feel better in 2nd tri! 

That said my 12 week scan is next Friday...will remind me why I'm going through the pain!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> I'm ok. On anti nausea pills now which slow the vomiting.
> It just keePs making me laugh when I hear people with fertility drugs say "I didn't take clomid cos I didn't like the way it made me feel"
> Lol. The headaches, cold sweats, and cramps are NOTHING compared to the hell u experience in pregnancy! I'm just hoping in 2 weeks I start to feel better in 2nd tri!
> 
> That said my 12 week scan is next Friday...will remind me why I'm going through the pain!

12 weeks! Wow thats gone so quick! 
My niece got her bfp at 4 weeks and now she is due in 3 weeks! Might be sooner if baby is still breech and she needs a c-sec! It has gone so fast!


----------



## Katerz

https://www.metro.co.uk/news/903840-quadruplets-born-as-two-sets-of-twins-in-25million-to-one-chance

Was having a down day today until I read the above! Gave me a boost :)


----------



## nlk

Katerz that's.....incredible! She conceived them NATURALLY with pcos?! I can't believe it!

Definitely cheered me up today! I was also feeling a bit down! Thanks!


----------



## mumface26

My blood results came back.
I have very low progesterone....very low the receptionist added.
My next doctors visit is next tuesday. What should i ask in relation to this?
My head is mashed!!


----------



## MsPeachyP

I just left my dr apt....my metformin was increased to 2000 mg. a day...and the following 3 cycles of clomid to cd 5-9... My 3rd cycle of clomid which I should begin after af shows this week....I did mention the slight pain that could have been O, she advise that I do the ovulation kit cd12-cd19.she thinks that I may O late...although pushing out the clomid would make me O even later.. Going by my blood work from may it showed that I would have O early in the month... Also hunny goes in for semen analysis.....if we dont get a BFP by Oct with clomid..Jan I'll go back for further testing to make sure my tubes are not blocked.. Or we can look into an IUI... Wheeew that was alot to process in a 30 min apt....a part of me wants to keep hope that it's too early to detect and I have a bfp...wishful thinking :( ....well I'm heading back to my office..hopefully I can hide the sadness in my face..my honey works in the same office and he can read me like a book..... Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Chiles

mumface26 said:


> My blood results came back.
> I have very low progesterone....very low the receptionist added.
> My next doctors visit is next tuesday. What should i ask in relation to this?
> My head is mashed!!

usually after ovulation you would start an progesterone supplement. :flower: It will be okay. They will better explain this to you at your appointment. But basically the supplement will make up where you are lacking. 

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Chiles said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> My blood results came back.
> I have very low progesterone....very low the receptionist added.
> My next doctors visit is next tuesday. What should i ask in relation to this?
> My head is mashed!!
> 
> usually after ovulation you would start an progesterone supplement. :flower: It will be okay. They will better explain this to you at your appointment. But basically the supplement will make up where you are lacking.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thankyou. They said to come back in october if no bump but dp says if they know about the pcos then why wait? 
Im cramping and have sore bbs like af will come any day but nothing and im cd45.

Xxx


----------



## Chiles

Well if you do get your bfp you def will want to ask them to put you on progesterone supplements right away. And I was the exact same way when I get bfp. I thought af was on the way but she nevered showed. Good Luck!!!


----------



## MrsC10

I've been looking up on google anything I can about this jelly-like blob of CM that I've been getting for the past two days. Any ideas? The only thing I can find is women who are getting it when they're pregnant.


----------



## mumface26

MrsC10 said:


> I've been looking up on google anything I can about this jelly-like blob of CM that I've been getting for the past two days. Any ideas? The only thing I can find is women who are getting it when they're pregnant.

I have had the jelly blobs in the past, similar looking to period clots.
Do a test and see or wait a few days.

How can a hormone test come back normal a few weeks back and then very low progesterone weeks later? :shrug:


----------



## mumface26

I feel so rubbish! Since learnng my progesterone is very low I am so confused!
It could be low as AF may be on her way or just low because of the pcos I am not sure. My nipples are tender and my appetite is very off.

Progesterone is vital in baby making so with mine being low I'm feeling upset.
My eldest sister had PCOS but she was never overweight with it like me, she had her first at 18 (my niece who is preggers herself ages 24) but back in 97-98 she had numerous m/c and then 98 she had a still birth at 36 weeks, I was only 12 but remember it like it was yesterday. Then in 99 she had three m/c until finally deciding to be sterilised as she couldn't handle it anymore. 
She probably had low progesterone too but if so why did no one help her??
Thats why I am scared. My other two sisters are fine with their parts but I am so worried I am going down the same path. First the PCOS, now the low progesterone. I know I couldn't handle an m/c never mind an angel, no one could but I am scared since its happened in my family before then......:shrug:

So next tuesday I will walk into my doctors and say.....I know you said wait til october if no bump BUUUUTTT.....if you know about the pcos and low progesterone then can I have help now? I would hate to get pregnant and risk an m/c due to low progesterone. Besides I have read online as soon as this is diagnosed (low P) you should seek doctors help for supplements.
If you are low in a certain mineral or vitamin what do you do? Take a supplement such as Iron or B vits so the same should go for low P.

I am totally re-vamping our diet. I feel I eat too much red meat and not enough oily fish or poultry so I am seaching for healthy meals. I am not a lover of fruit but I like things like sultanas and oranges, thats ok isnt it?
Besides, the first thing a doctor says when you are ttc is......lose weight.....YES I know that its pretty obvious isnt it? What do you think I have been trying to do since we started??
Im working late tonight so my late meal in work will be beef in redwine raviolli with my homemade marinara sauce and a bit of parmesan. Thats kinda healthy isnt it?

Sorry to rant and rave a bit but I am so fed up with things.
I know I said I stopped reading into things but when I got my bloods back it triggered me off thinking again.

I hope everyone else is ok.

:dust:


----------



## nlk

mumface, this sucks! I would be pushing them constantly until they take you seriously. Have you asked to be referred to a fertility specialist? Because a lot of them will have much better knowledge of pcos and the trouble it causes, and would therefore be more willing to do something. I know in the UK, not many gps are actually fully aware of pcos. They have a rough understanding, but not enough to treat you. That's why not many doctors here will prescribe clomid themselves.

In the meantime, I'm sure there are a few things you can do to try and help your progesterone levels. Have you tried progesterone creams? I think you might be able to get them from a chemist, maybe over the counter? Also, there are a few foods that have been suggested to naturally increase progesterone levels. I'm not sure how true this is, but I'm sure it's worth a shot?! Things like tumeric (in curry), oregano, thyme, and also foods which are high in B-6 (soy milk, walnuts) can help correct hormone inbalances to do with progesterone levels. I heard that organic meat can also help, because they don't contain hormones like regular meat does, but again, don't hold me to it. I only know of these things because I was also worried about low progesterone.

Sorry for the absolute ESSAY there! But I hope you can take something from it :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, my progesterone was quite low and thats how they knew I wasn't ovulating. Progesterone goes up after ov, so sometimes no rise means ov.

As for food- poultry and fish, salad and veg- yes!

I think ravioli is pasta? Carbs aren't too pcos friendly, either would b the Parmesan, possibly even the sauce if it's got salt/ preservatives in it.
The general rule is "fresh" so avoid the middle of supermarket where all the packet stuff is, just shop in fruit, veg and meat section. It's hard I know! Try have a treat once a week though, it's easier when u have something to look forward to!

And yes,my doc let me skip the wait as there was no way I was gonna get preg, b firm! Let us know how u go!


----------



## mumface26

Thankyou for your kind words. Im so frightened i will go through what big sis went through and she was a wreck for years.
Dp has managed to get the morning off work so he will press the doctor too, hes more fourth coming than me.
Yes ravioli is pasta but its either that or something horrid from the canteen. I think i be taking salads in the future with fruit and yogurt. Its so hard finding filling foods that keep you full but are not bad for you.
I will get there in the end.

I have read about progesterone supplements but i will see the doctor first and press for a referal.

Thanks guys! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I work in a shopping centre- with a huge food court :( 
Best of luck for Monday! I would def be asking to see a specialist tho, best person to ensure your helped with pcos and progesterone 
Questions!


----------



## mumface26

i work in manchester city center surrounded by cafes and yummy places to eat. Good job i cant afford to buy dinner everyday! 
Me and dp are going to get a long list of questions ready tonight for the doctor and press for a referral.

Xx


----------



## mumface26

So I have been looking for some yummy recipes to make rather than frozen pizzas and processed food.
MrsC10 said to google midland fertility pcos diet and it let me print a pdf of diet tips, its great! thanks mrsc10!

Breakfast wont change - 2 weetabix with semi skimmed milk, 1 wholemeal toast with marmite (loaded with folic acid) and a cup of tea. 

Chicken fajitas with homemade wedges with low fat garlic mayo dip (yum)
Spaghetti Bolognaise made with Quorn
Cottage Pie made with Quorn
Chicken casserole with green beans with mash
Chilli and rice or tacos made with Quorn - switching to quorn where possible.
Naan bread pizza - homemade marinara sauce, red onion, mushrooms and a smattering of Grated cheese (once a week treat) with wedges and low fat garlic mayo dip.

All of the above I can adapt to low fat.

Salad with prawns or ham or chicken with low fat salad cream or other dressing and a slice of wholemeal bread would be great as lunch.
or small bakes potato with tuna or beans or cottage cheese with salad.
My dad makes the most kick ass vegetable soup that uses up all left over veg, its soooo cheap to make and simply delish yum! very healthy too.

Snacks would be: Sultanas, tangerines, apples, grapes, carrots with hummous and rice cake type things like snack-a-jacks. Ryvita with marmite or low fat cream cheese.

Deserts - no more cream buns or ice cream. Instead fresh fruit with low fat natural yogurt instead of cream or just a medly of fruit salad. DP loves Strawberries, bananas, kiwies and plums all slices up in a huge bowl with natural yogurt or plain and it keeps him full for a while.

I will cut down on tea and drink water instead.
Me and dp adopted this way of eating last summer and between us lost around 55lb between us, he lost the most men always do! I weight 10st9lb (149lbs) so to be my ideal weight for my height I guess I should be about 10st (140lb) so 9lb to loose and it will prob re-balance my hormones and make my pcos better and lead to our bubdle of joy!! And I will be the weight I was when I met DP! Neither of us drink alcohol or smoke so we have extra brownie points there I should imagine.

Im off to bed now.
Sorry for the waffle but maybe I wanted to share some meal ideas. If anyone else has meal ideas that are pcos friendly then I would love to see them!

CD47 still no AF......:shrug:


----------



## laurabe

Hi girls. finally seems like I will O after my chemical. Positive OPKs and twinges since yesterday! CD37.. My last 2 cycles are way off just as I thought my cycles were fine :( Last one with the chemical was 42 days, lets hope I get my BFP this time and hope it sticks, BD earlier an used concieve plus, will be doing the same tomorrow..

PCOS sucks. how can I go from nice 27-29 ay cycles to 40+ days :( Grrr

sorry rant done.,. happy to be O'ing :)


----------



## MrsC10

Mumface: glad you found the PDF useful. I keep mine on my fridge door :) 

Laurabe: good luck! Hope this is your cycle.


----------



## mumface26

Laurabe i hope this is your sticky cycle!!

Im cd47 still no af and no sign of her. It sucks so muxh as was certain i ov?d 2 weekends ago vut with low progesterone i doubt i did.
I cant wait to see my doctor.

Xxxx


----------



## nexis

Hi, can I join? I'm 26, dh 27 and we've been ttc for nearly 10 months after I came off 5 years of cerazette. Diagnosed with PCOS this year, had a mammoth 167 day cycle which only ended after having norethisterone. At the moment I'm on cd 62, waiting for an appointment at the hospital with a gyno to see about metformin.


----------



## MrsC10

Hi nexis. Welcome to the gang :)

Hope you get an appointment soon to get things straightened out. We're all here for you.


----------



## Katerz

Welcome Nexis :)


----------



## ghinspire22

Nexis welcome. 

Hey everyone. Nothing to report. Just living life and feeling indifferent about the whole pregnancy thing. I don't really know what I should be expecting and don't think anything can really happen until I get to the doctor in September...so what am I to really do?

My first race, which was a 4k (2.50 miles), with hubby was great. The heat was bad but we did 2.50 miles in like 33:40. I think that is pretty good. 

We have our next race on Sunday. It is a 5k (3.1 miles). I hope we can do it just as well.


----------



## Katerz

I have no clue where I am in my cycle I dont know if I ov'd or not i haven't spotted the signs. I have given up with the opk's and I'm trying (haha) not to think about ttc too much. 

Two weeks on Sunday until we go on holiday sooooo looking forward to some sun finally!!


----------



## gsdowner1

Not much update ladies just doing opks and it's cd 13 or 14 today no symptoms of ovulation or anything even the clomid side effects aren't near as bad as the first round.. Which is weird considering this round was a stronger dose. I hope it works. :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## mumface26

Hello nexis welcome! 

Ghinspire = Im glad your run went well you must be so proud! I cant even run for a bus! 

Anyway, im cd49 today with af mia! My nipples hurt so much, i feel awful sick and im bloated like a whale! Im giving up hope on af showing.
I will see my doctor on tuesday and press for treatments. 
So i have low progesterone, this can cause m/c, so if i had my bfp and then lost it i wpuldnt be impressed at the doctors. 
Am i right when i read that low progesterone needs treatment asap?


----------



## Polekitten

Hi Ladies, can I join? I'm 23 (soon to be 24!) and diagnosed with pcos on monday just gone. We're now waiting on a referral to the fertility clinic to hopefully start meds etc.

In the meantime, i'm a little lost :shrug:


----------



## ghinspire22

Polekitten said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join? I'm 23 (soon to be 24!) and diagnosed with pcos on monday just gone. We're now waiting on a referral to the fertility clinic to hopefully start meds etc.
> 
> In the meantime, i'm a little lost :shrug:

It is ok to feel lost. Feel free to ask questions and vent and share any time you need. We are very supportive and open here. So welcome.


----------



## mumface26

Polekitten said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join? I'm 23 (soon to be 24!) and diagnosed with pcos on monday just gone. We're now waiting on a referral to the fertility clinic to hopefully start meds etc.
> 
> In the meantime, i'm a little lost :shrug:

Join us! We bounce ideas and advice off each other its a great source of support.

I got officially diagnosed with pcos but they wont refer me until october? I will press for early referral on tuesday when i see my gp again.

Take care! Xxx


----------



## mumface26

My sister told me if need be she would donate her eggs to me! That makes.me emotional.knpwing she will do that for me??!! I said hopefully it may not come to that as i have eggs, they just need coaxing out.
I feel very blah today. I feel very emotional and could cry at any moment, i am zapped of all my get up and go, work has been hellish so far and im here til 8pm and i feel sick and bloated.
*huge big sigh.......*
Should i mention this to my doctor? My emotional state feels fragile. I am on my dinner break at wprk and.dreading.goimg back facing the customers whereas usually they dont bother me. Depression runs in my family with my mum and my 2 sisters. I have days when im on top of the world and then days where its dark and hopess amd im anxious about things. Dp just doesnt understand me on this one......

Hopefully i will be in a better mood when i finish work.
Xxxxxx


----------



## nlk

welcomes newbies!

mumface, I would definitely mention it. It can't hurt :hugs: If they suspect depression, all they will do is ask you to complete a questionnaire, which will give them a better idea of whether you are. It's really not invasive at all, so nothing to worry about! Also, it's awesome that your sister has offered to do that for you! Have you ever had your ovarian reserve checked?


----------



## StellaBella24

gsdowner1 said:


> Not much update ladies just doing opks and it's cd 13 or 14 today no symptoms of ovulation or anything even the clomid side effects aren't near as bad as the first round.. Which is weird considering this round was a stronger dose. I hope it works. :dust: to everyone!!

I hope something happens for you soon. Been wondering if u have ovulated on the higher dose. 
Was hoping the doc would up mine this cycle but said he wants me to do 3 cycles on 50mg before upping it. I did ovulate on 50mg but not until cd 30?
Oh well. Keep me informed of how you get on.xxx


----------



## MsPeachyP

I think I've made myself crazy..af hasn't shown up...cd30...& no sign either...I looked like a mad woman buying af products and pg test...lol...I'm confused why I'm off this cycle..my dr didnt give any hint that I would have a Bfp..justed upped my met and have a great day see u in Jan if your not preg by then.... I dont even know dpo since I dont know when I actually did... So I have no choice to test Sat morning... I know I missed a few does of my met mainly night does but that means I was still getting at lest 500 mg and af arrived on the 1st cycle with that dose.....


----------



## sue_88

Polekitten said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join? I'm 23 (soon to be 24!) and diagnosed with pcos on monday just gone. We're now waiting on a referral to the fertility clinic to hopefully start meds etc.
> 
> In the meantime, i'm a little lost :shrug:

Welcome. Im 23, nearly 24 (in 19days!)!
I found out I had PCOS on the 8th June, never before even suspected it, going to see fertility specialist on the 20th.
I really hope you get as good & quick treatment as I have experienced. I know sometimes people are unfortunately waiting such long times, which is not nice.

May I ask where you live? :) I feel lost too, been all over the place since a diagnosis of not ovulating but I know that we're on the right road. Hopefully you will be too.

x


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> welcomes newbies!
> 
> mumface, I would definitely mention it. It can't hurt :hugs: If they suspect depression, all they will do is ask you to complete a questionnaire, which will give them a better idea of whether you are. It's really not invasive at all, so nothing to worry about! Also, it's awesome that your sister has offered to do that for you! Have you ever had your ovarian reserve checked?

Never had my researve checked i just assumed as we are born with our eggs they will just try and come out....? I am so niave! 
just finished work so my mood is slowly lifting!


----------



## Katerz

It's fridaaaaaaay :):) this makes me happy! And I am holiday clothes shopping this weekend happy times!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, I had mine checked. It's just a bloodtest, if your burning through them faster than u should it's a sure sign of Pcos'


----------



## gsdowner1

StellaBella24 said:


> gsdowner1 said:
> 
> 
> Not much update ladies just doing opks and it's cd 13 or 14 today no symptoms of ovulation or anything even the clomid side effects aren't near as bad as the first round.. Which is weird considering this round was a stronger dose. I hope it works. :dust: to everyone!!
> 
> I hope something happens for you soon. Been wondering if u have ovulated on the higher dose.
> Was hoping the doc would up mine this cycle but said he wants me to do 3 cycles on 50mg before upping it. I did ovulate on 50mg but not until cd 30?
> Oh well. Keep me informed of how you get on.xxxClick to expand...

thanks! I am starting to feel more "in the mood" lately and increased cm so that is probably a good sign... still doing opks and all neg so far i believe i am cd 16 now so it hopefully will happen soon! FX !!! I gonna try and not get my hopes up too high when i get my positive opk until i get my blood work done to see where my levels are because last cycle i got a positive but no ovulation... just got the surge which was really disapointing! i will def. keep ya informed! same goes for you! good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## nexis

I got a letter from the hospital today, going to see a consultant on 13th. Sooo happy :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just popping by to spread some :dust: Hope you all well xx


----------



## MsPeachyP

Ended up taking a test this morning BFN....I confused if the metformin is suppose to regulate cycles why an I late :(... Im cd 31 no af symptoms...I'm soo lost


----------



## MrsC10

Hi ladies. I'll be signing off later on today for a couple of weeks. Finally managing to escape this weather for sunnier climates :)
Baby dust to everyone. See you in a fortnight :) xx


----------



## sue_88

MrsC10 said:


> Hi ladies. I'll be signing off later on today for a couple of weeks. Finally managing to escape this weather for sunnier climates :)
> Baby dust to everyone. See you in a fortnight :) xx

How great! :)
Have a wonderful break :) xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hope u ladies are all having a good month. Lots of baby dust. 
5 days til my 12 week scan! I'm excited!


----------



## ghinspire22

I did my 5k early this morning. I feel good about that. I feel proud of hubby and I.

As for the whole pregnancy thing...feeling indifferent. I don't have the highest hopes. Hubby leaves on business this week. It is the week I am supposed to ovulate so...thinking it won't happen. 

Hope everyone is having good luck.


----------



## Chiles

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hope u ladies are all having a good month. Lots of baby dust.
> 5 days til my 12 week scan! I'm excited!

Wow...Looks like you catching up with me!!!! lol!!!! Good Luck with your 12 week scan....Hope all goes well. I will be having mines at 13 weeks.


----------



## MsPeachyP

ghinspire22 said:


> I did my 5k early this morning. I feel good about that. I feel proud of hubby and I.
> 
> As for the whole pregnancy thing...feeling indifferent. I don't have the highest hopes. Hubby leaves on business this week. It is the week I am supposed to ovulate so...thinking it won't happen.
> 
> Hope everyone is having good luck.

Great job on the run!!!


----------



## mumface26

I did an opk on 28th june and got a dark control line and a light test line, maybe i had just ovulated? 

I did an opk on 8th july and just got a dark control line so i assumed it was negative?

Ok so the leaflet i have in opk contradicts what it says on the individual sachets. One sachet says dark control line and light test line or two light lines means positive but another sachet says 2 dark lines means positive and if you get a faint line under the dark line its a negative.......??
I would attatch photos but my phone wont let me so i will do it on the laptop tomorrow and show you.
I am cd 51,cramps, bloating but no af. 

Im confused.......


----------



## mumface26

Ghinspire im happy your second run went well! Well done!

Hopeful its come round so quick to your 12 week scan! 

Take care ladies!

Xx


----------



## nlk

mumface, what brand of OPK do you use? Usually, it's only a positive when the test line is as dark as, or darker than the control line. As you approach ovulation, the line should get darker. But remember, that a lot of the time OPKs are unreliable with pcos!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Chiles said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hope u ladies are all having a good month. Lots of baby dust.
> 5 days til my 12 week scan! I'm excited!
> 
> Wow...Looks like you catching up with me!!!! lol!!!! Good Luck with your 12 week scan....Hope all goes well. I will be having mines at 13 weeks.Click to expand...

I had an emergency scan at 7+2 for some spotting and they actually moved me forward 3 days, so I'll be 12 weeks on Friday , never changed my ticker though


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> mumface, what brand of OPK do you use? Usually, it's only a positive when the test line is as dark as, or darker than the control line. As you approach ovulation, the line should get darker. But remember, that a lot of the time OPKs are unreliable with pcos!

Clear and simple 5 strips for 2.99 in bodycare. Cheapos i know.
I dont think i will use them again.
I will just live and let live...........


----------



## mumface26

Ahhhhh my niece is very naughty! She text me and said scan went good, still breech, booked in for section but not telling anyone the date!! 
Keeping us in suspence is typically her! 
Xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

My hubby left for his business trip this morning. So here I am by myself on my fertile week. I feel like I should just give up. Like this will never happen. The stars will never align.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> My hubby left for his business trip this morning. So here I am by myself on my fertile week. I feel like I should just give up. Like this will never happen. The stars will never align.

i know it must really suck but there are going to be more fertile periods where u will have him all to yourself with no interuptions.
At least you know when you ovulate. I do not have a clue about mine. Imcd51 with af mia!

Im going crazy too.

Xxxx


----------



## StellaBella24

ghinspire22 said:


> My hubby left for his business trip this morning. So here I am by myself on my fertile week. I feel like I should just give up. Like this will never happen. The stars will never align.

That's completely pants!!! :nope:
Maybe you can take advantage of not needing to worry about ttc this month and enjoy a glass (bottle!!) of wine and caffeine or lots of bad food. May cheer u up for a little bit?
xx


----------



## Chiles

hopefulfor1st said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hope u ladies are all having a good month. Lots of baby dust.
> 5 days til my 12 week scan! I'm excited!
> 
> Wow...Looks like you catching up with me!!!! lol!!!! Good Luck with your 12 week scan....Hope all goes well. I will be having mines at 13 weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> I had an emergency scan at 7+2 for some spotting and they actually moved me forward 3 days, so I'll be 12 weeks on Friday , never changed my ticker thoughClick to expand...

oh okay!!!! So we are like an week apart!!!! yay!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mumface26

Dear my reproductive organs.....
Listen i know me n you got off to a bad start but can you blame me? I was 13, you gave me my first af on xmas eve all heavy and painful and made me miserable. I said some pretty harsh things since then such as i hate having an aunt flow and why do i get cramps? I abused you by taking endless packets of bcp so i didnt have to have aunt flow and it prob made you feel unwanted. I am sorry for the hard partying, alcohol and smoking it probably made you feel awful.
But now see i do want you, i need you more than ever now so here i am begging you accept my appologies and start giving me some lovly eggs dp can introduce his guys too. And i promise no more bcp or fake hormones even after baby comes! 
So come on ovaries, produce some top dollar eggs and womb, get that lining nice and lush as you will have a baby setting up camp soon! 
Yours truley..........my body xxxxxxx

Just a laugh guys! It cheered me up lol!!


----------



## MsPeachyP

Mumface!! That was perfect..I'm still waiting for her to show..


----------



## mumface26

Deflated and let down......thats me!

I just came home from the doctor (v early appt) I wanted to discuss my worried over low progesterone. I told her how afraid of m/c I was and all that my sister went through. I said my sister was on some kind of injection for progesterone to stop her m/c'ing and she totally dismissed it! The usual oh come back in October and you will be referred.
"But what if I catch then and because of LowP I m/c?"
She replies "A lot of of women m/c for various reasons, It is frustrating I know but I gyno will refuse to see you until October."
Then I asked "I am CD52 no sign of AF arriving, all my pms symptoms have dissapeard so now I am in limbo, Will I ovulate or have AF, what can be done about that?"
"Nothing." came her reply. "AF will come you need to stop thinking about it."
I replied "I am certain LowP needs treatment asap?"
"Not in all cases."
Oh yes then she piped up saying they did the LowP test on the wrong day of my cycle.....thats because I dont have a regular one yet.

Ok So if I leave it until October and still no bump and still lowP then I am back to square one.
It was like talking to a brick wall. 
So now here I am, venting via my laptop wanting to cry.
I know my body, I am in tune with it I think I know when there is a problem. Its like before I was on bcp my AF was heavy and kind of regular and I could tell the day before she came. I would think I bet af turns up tomorrow and bingo she sure would. My intuition tells me she wont show nor will I ovulate.
We cant even BD as my cm is dry as the sahara and lube affects sperm mobility. 
Bet if we went private they would see me tomorrow.
But again no treatment for pcos either, she said the reason is because I dont seem badly affected by it oh she had to get that old one in too......adopt a healthy lifestyle and diet, maybe shed a few pounds.
I dont think doctors are clued up about pcos and how it affects you physically and emotionally.

I am sure my niece will have her section anyday next week. I am excited for her and the new addition to my family I can hardly wait to hold her and lavish her witht he gifts I have made and bought but it makes me very emotional just thinking of it. She had her implant removed and concieved within 3 months so no problems there. We will visit the hospital and she will be sat there with her little girl wrapped snuggly in her arms, the sight of alone will prob make me cry.

I have the day off work today. I had all sorts planned such as baking, calling into town for some bits but now I just want to sit her and watch some borring mind numbing tv and do nothing but eat.
Infact, might treat DP to take out fish and chips for when he gets back from work. Sod the diet today, I need a pick me up!!

Sorry for my rant ladies but I have gone from super confident to not so sure of anything anymore. :cry:


----------



## Katerz

Mumface we use concieve plus lube I think I got it from boots? It's good and sperm friendly. 

Your dr sounds like a nightmare!!


----------



## Matilda85

mumface26 said:


> Deflated and let down......thats me!
> 
> I just came home from the doctor (v early appt) I wanted to discuss my worried over low progesterone. I told her how afraid of m/c I was and all that my sister went through. I said my sister was on some kind of injection for progesterone to stop her m/c'ing and she totally dismissed it! The usual oh come back in October and you will be referred.
> "But what if I catch then and because of LowP I m/c?"
> She replies "A lot of of women m/c for various reasons, It is frustrating I know but I gyno will refuse to see you until October."
> Then I asked "I am CD52 no sign of AF arriving, all my pms symptoms have dissapeard so now I am in limbo, Will I ovulate or have AF, what can be done about that?"
> "Nothing." came her reply. "AF will come you need to stop thinking about it."
> I replied "I am certain LowP needs treatment asap?"
> "Not in all cases."
> Oh yes then she piped up saying they did the LowP test on the wrong day of my cycle.....thats because I dont have a regular one yet.
> 
> Ok So if I leave it until October and still no bump and still lowP then I am back to square one.
> It was like talking to a brick wall.
> So now here I am, venting via my laptop wanting to cry.
> I know my body, I am in tune with it I think I know when there is a problem. Its like before I was on bcp my AF was heavy and kind of regular and I could tell the day before she came. I would think I bet af turns up tomorrow and bingo she sure would. My intuition tells me she wont show nor will I ovulate.
> We cant even BD as my cm is dry as the sahara and lube affects sperm mobility.
> Bet if we went private they would see me tomorrow.
> But again no treatment for pcos either, she said the reason is because I dont seem badly affected by it oh she had to get that old one in too......adopt a healthy lifestyle and diet, maybe shed a few pounds.
> I dont think doctors are clued up about pcos and how it affects you physically and emotionally.
> 
> I am sure my niece will have her section anyday next week. I am excited for her and the new addition to my family I can hardly wait to hold her and lavish her witht he gifts I have made and bought but it makes me very emotional just thinking of it. She had her implant removed and concieved within 3 months so no problems there. We will visit the hospital and she will be sat there with her little girl wrapped snuggly in her arms, the sight of alone will prob make me cry.
> 
> I have the day off work today. I had all sorts planned such as baking, calling into town for some bits but now I just want to sit her and watch some borring mind numbing tv and do nothing but eat.
> Infact, might treat DP to take out fish and chips for when he gets back from work. Sod the diet today, I need a pick me up!!
> 
> Sorry for my rant ladies but I have gone from super confident to not so sure of anything anymore. :cry:

Oh mumface, I am so sorry to hear your appointment was such a let down. Have you thought about going to a different dr? Yours sounds horrible and not particularly educated either. I would definitely try and get another opinion, because I know (my dr anyway) referred me straight away because of my pcos and said that was common practice (in Aus anyway). I would've thought she would've at least considered provera or something so AF comes. I hope you are feeling a bit better, I reckon try and hunt down a more understanding dr who makes you feel better, not worse.


----------



## mumface26

Thanks girls.
This is thr 2nd dr i have seen about pcos and its like a broken record, come back in octover and we will refer you.
She said point blank a gyno will refuse to see me until october. 
What can i do? Cd52 and no where to go!


----------



## nexis

Your doctor sounds awful. Before I went on bcp almost 6 years ago my old doctors were useless in trying to find out why I had such irregular and heavy periods. They were useless, usually telling me to lose weight or that they didn't see why it was a problem (male doctors). Now I go to a different doctors and the first one I saw wasn't any help at all, suggested I lose some weight and see if that helped so I went and saw another one and she told me my docs had a GP who specialised in fertility. She sent me for an u/s to confirm PCOS and then referred me to gynae at the hospital hopefully for met. I'd keep going back and seeing different doctors to see if any of them will listen to you rather than dismiss what you're saying :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

I really feel like i am wasting my time. They have said no gyno will see me until we have been trying for 6 months.
She blamed my mia af on bcp use.....oh come off it! 52 days is a bit silly dont you think.
I will do as they say but if no bfp by october at least i can say their advice sucks!
dp wants to go private but we do not have the money.

I will wait it out.


----------



## nlk

mumface, I'm so sorry you're having such issues with your doctor. And I can completely relate to how you feel. This is pretty much the same route I had to go down.

Few doctors are trained in pcos, which is why the majority refer you on to someone who is, and who can give you the proper care you need. If you are desperate to be seen, I can tell you how I got seen after three months after coming off bcp (which they put me on after I got diagnosed to try and reset me).

I know a few people might disagree with me on this, but it's what I did, and I don't regret it. I was referred to a FS after three months off bcp because I hadn't bled at all in that time, which would mean you are already halfway there.

Lie. When you go in, tell them that you have been trying for longer than you have. And if you say that you have not bled in three months, they are required to give you provera, because it's dangerous for your endometrious to go that long without any AF. Even if you can't lie about having tried for a year (I had taken myself off bcp because I just knew something was wrong, and had been off it for a year, just not trying) at least tell them that you haven't had AF in over three months. At least that will allow you to start afresh!

As I said, I fought and fought with my doctor over it. I never got taken seriously, and when I was diagnosed people acted as though I was overreacting. It was only when I said that I'd already been trying for a year without success, and that I hadn't bled in three months, that my doctor declared me as not ovulating AT ALL and I instantly got referred to a FS. I in fact hadn't been trying at all, but the fact that I hadn't bled was enough proof.

I'm sorry I've rambled so much, but I hope you can take something helpful from this. It's worth a shot. At the end of the day, it can't hurt. I know how expensive it is to go private here, as I also looked into it. I'm glad I didn't, because my specialist has been amazing, it just took a hell of a fight to get here.


----------



## nexis

I can't believe they've said no gyno will see you until 6 months of TTC when you're on cd 52. That just seems crazy to me, as you're already having such a long cycle. The doctor who referred me said they normally won't refer until you've been TTC for a year with no success but that she would refer me earlier (at the time she referred we'd been TTC 7 months) as I was annovulatory and a long way in to an 167 day cycle. In the meantime she gave me norethisterone to see if I would at least have a withdrawal bleed from that. I did, but nothing since, cd 67 today.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Matilda, the health system
In Aus is better, overseas u generally don't get seen
Til ttc 12 months. 
I came off the pill jan 6, withdrawal bleed jan 11-15. No af by end march my doc referred me, seen specialist early April for u/sound and confirmation, started clomid late April, pregnant early may. The uk system seems crap!


----------



## ghinspire22

It is morning time and that means I can have coffee. I haven't had much caffeine at all. I've been trying to be good but I figure if hubby of mine isn't going to be here during what I believe to be my fertile week then I might as well indulge. I am going to the beach from July 28-August 4th so it just means that I won't be pregnant, so I can enjoy the hottub at the beach house and a few beers. I guess that can't be bad right? 

*Sigh*

I just feel like it is though.

My best friend and her husband are going with us and she's newly pregnant. I am so excited for her and can't wait to spend quality time but every so often I will probably have to disappear and regroup.

All I can do now is go through the months and get to September 25th so I can go to a proper gyno and hope she can find something that will help me.


----------



## Chiles

@mumface. That is true....its no different for here. We had to be trying for a year before my gyno referred me to a specialist. we actually went in after the year and told them that we wanted to have a baby and they tested me and referred us right away. They suspected pcos, and confirmed it. I know that is not what you wanted to hear, but the only other thing you will be able to do is lie about how long u been trying to a new doctor. Sorry that you are going through this. :hugs:


----------



## sue_88

mumface26 said:


> Deflated and let down......thats me!
> 
> I just came home from the doctor (v early appt) I wanted to discuss my worried over low progesterone. I told her how afraid of m/c I was and all that my sister went through. I said my sister was on some kind of injection for progesterone to stop her m/c'ing and she totally dismissed it! The usual oh come back in October and you will be referred.
> "But what if I catch then and because of LowP I m/c?"
> She replies "A lot of of women m/c for various reasons, It is frustrating I know but I gyno will refuse to see you until October."
> Then I asked "I am CD52 no sign of AF arriving, all my pms symptoms have dissapeard so now I am in limbo, Will I ovulate or have AF, what can be done about that?"
> "Nothing." came her reply. "AF will come you need to stop thinking about it."
> I replied "I am certain LowP needs treatment asap?"
> "Not in all cases."
> Oh yes then she piped up saying they did the LowP test on the wrong day of my cycle.....thats because I dont have a regular one yet.
> 
> Ok So if I leave it until October and still no bump and still lowP then I am back to square one.
> It was like talking to a brick wall.
> So now here I am, venting via my laptop wanting to cry.
> I know my body, I am in tune with it I think I know when there is a problem. Its like before I was on bcp my AF was heavy and kind of regular and I could tell the day before she came. I would think I bet af turns up tomorrow and bingo she sure would. My intuition tells me she wont show nor will I ovulate.
> We cant even BD as my cm is dry as the sahara and lube affects sperm mobility.
> Bet if we went private they would see me tomorrow.
> But again no treatment for pcos either, she said the reason is because I dont seem badly affected by it oh she had to get that old one in too......adopt a healthy lifestyle and diet, maybe shed a few pounds.
> I dont think doctors are clued up about pcos and how it affects you physically and emotionally.
> 
> I am sure my niece will have her section anyday next week. I am excited for her and the new addition to my family I can hardly wait to hold her and lavish her witht he gifts I have made and bought but it makes me very emotional just thinking of it. She had her implant removed and concieved within 3 months so no problems there. We will visit the hospital and she will be sat there with her little girl wrapped snuggly in her arms, the sight of alone will prob make me cry.
> 
> I have the day off work today. I had all sorts planned such as baking, calling into town for some bits but now I just want to sit her and watch some borring mind numbing tv and do nothing but eat.
> Infact, might treat DP to take out fish and chips for when he gets back from work. Sod the diet today, I need a pick me up!!
> 
> Sorry for my rant ladies but I have gone from super confident to not so sure of anything anymore. :cry:


I agree with what a few people have said........go see a new doctor and *exagerrate* how long you have been trying. Say 9/10 months if you dont want to push it up for a year, and with PCOS your clearly finding it hard as your cycles are irregular.

Somebody out there will refer you, I just wish you were in my PCT as theyve been so good. Why can't they all be the same!?

Sorry that you weren't aren't feeling so good. Think of this as your yellow brick road - Dorothy had to walk MILES to get what she wanted.

:)

You'll get there soon, keep walking xx


----------



## mumface26

Que sera sera


----------



## mumface26

Thanks for all your kind words.
I cant go back and say i have tried longer as i had bcp on repeat perscription up until april
Its ok, i got this. If no af by cd70 i will go back as pcos or no thats not natural is it? 
Uk system is rubbish unless you have money to see someone privately.

I will post later im a bit busy atm.

Laters 

Xxxxx


----------



## mumface26

I found a doris day track on my laptop today, the que sera sera song. My mum used to sing this very softly to me to help me sleep. I played it and thought yes que sera sera indeed! What will be will be!
I am still annoyed i wont get help yet even though they know about pcos etc....

Me and dp are just going to bd every other night to catch the egg.
I am going to stop annalising everything my body does.
I am broken but i can be fixed.
I will have a bfp by xmas.........we all will! 
Screw my af, if it doesnt come it doesnt come, simple as that.
I will ignore my constant cramps.

Que sera sera........

Once again thanks for your kind words and support. Dp wants me to go back but it would stress me out if i did. Dp was meant to come today but his daft office booked next tuesday instead the dumbos.

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> It is morning time and that means I can have coffee. I haven't had much caffeine at all. I've been trying to be good but I figure if hubby of mine isn't going to be here during what I believe to be my fertile week then I might as well indulge. I am going to the beach from July 28-August 4th so it just means that I won't be pregnant, so I can enjoy the hottub at the beach house and a few beers. I guess that can't be bad right?
> 
> *Sigh*
> 
> I just feel like it is though.
> 
> My best friend and her husband are going with us and she's newly pregnant. I am so excited for her and can't wait to spend quality time but every so often I will probably have to disappear and regroup.
> 
> All I can do now is go through the months and get to September 25th so I can go to a proper gyno and hope she can find something that will help me.

Yes enjoy yourself! Have a few beers and even maybe a take out! 
I will need to do more than regroup when i see my niece cradling her newborn.....


----------



## MsPeachyP

So af has finally showed up cd34....well Cd 1 now...I thought the metformin was suppose to regulate everything... :/ but me and honey have talked and after this cycle of Clomid we are thinking about taking a little break from the Clomid...this week will begin the 3rd Clomid cycle so this to us is getting nerve racking..we only have 3 more cycles to use Clomid...I think we need a mental break for us to regroup.we are staying positive that our bfp is near.maybe I'll get my bfp while we are taking our break. I'll keep taking the metformin since it was regulating my cycle...(we will say this cycle doesn't count lol) maybe ill ovulate on my own. Ill still be here lurking around :) baby dust to everyone


----------



## misskaileigh

hopefulfor1st said:


> Matilda, the health system
> In Aus is better, overseas u generally don't get seen
> Til ttc 12 months.
> I came off the pill jan 6, withdrawal bleed jan 11-15. No af by end march my doc referred me, seen specialist early April for u/sound and confirmation, started clomid late April, pregnant early may. The uk system seems crap!

I've clearly been out of the loop for a few months!! I went back to work for the tourist season here, but congrats on being pregnant!!


----------



## nlk

:wave: welcome back misskayleigh!

I just got back from my tracking scan....completely didn't respond :nope: I'm so completely crushed. My follow up appointment is August 3rd, which means I can't do another cycle before then. And because I didn't respond to this cycle, I will need provera to kickstart me. I knew it would happen. It's exactly the same as with clomid. I respond the first cycle, and then nothing. There's nothing consistent about my response. 

So now, either I'm going to go back up to the higher dose, where I overstimulated the first time, or going to try something else. I don't know what I'd prefer tbh. I'm scared that if they put the dose back up, it's too late, and I just won't respond again. But what else can they do? I can't have an IUI if I don't respond to the drug. Ovarian drilling maybe? Or start the investigations for endo? I'm so upset right now. Sorry for the depressing post.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Misskaileigh! We've missed you! How is the Fertilaid treating u?
I can't believe you've been away so long! I'll be 12 weeks on Friday!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nlk honey I'm sorry to hear :( has your doc suggested the next route? The only thing u can be grateful of is that u started trying young, so you've got plenty if time to try all your options!


----------



## mumface26

Nlk thats rough. Im sure you will respond to whatever treatment they give you next. It really sucks knowing there is something not right.

Dp has been great, he thinks we wont need meds, he has a feeling af will come any day now.....? Hes so optomistic i wish i could be.

Welcome back misskaileigh! I bet it took you ages to catch up on the posts.

:dust:


----------



## CocoMia

Nlk I'm sorry to hear you're not yet having any luck with your meds. I hope that they find something suitable as I was told at my last appointment that there is more of a risk if you are very slim and diagnosed that you may not respond as well?

I thought that was an assumption or a wild guess from them as I'm always dubious how the consultants always have conflicting info! Still no sure. Very very frustrating.

I've not had any luck getting them to prescribe anything yet and they want to check over my BF before they try to help me :dohh: I think he is feeling more pressure each time we go like he's adding to my problem. It seems to affect every element of your relationship and how you feel about yourself which others that don't have a fertility problem don't seem to understand :nope: 

Hope everyone else is Ok and apologies for the miserable post after so long...
I'm slightly blaming the rubbish weather!! :winkwink:

x


----------



## CocoMia

MumFace, My BF was absolutely sure that he had the super swimmers too!

He swings between thinking that thinking they'll check him over and find out somethime awful.

Not sure which I preferred, me worrying and him supporting or both having a meltdown after every appointment?!

:wacko:

x


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk said:


> :wave: welcome back misskayleigh!
> 
> I just got back from my tracking scan....completely didn't respond :nope: I'm so completely crushed. My follow up appointment is August 3rd, which means I can't do another cycle before then. And because I didn't respond to this cycle, I will need provera to kickstart me. I knew it would happen. It's exactly the same as with clomid. I respond the first cycle, and then nothing. There's nothing consistent about my response.
> 
> So now, either I'm going to go back up to the higher dose, where I overstimulated the first time, or going to try something else. I don't know what I'd prefer tbh. I'm scared that if they put the dose back up, it's too late, and I just won't respond again. But what else can they do? I can't have an IUI if I don't respond to the drug. Ovarian drilling maybe? Or start the investigations for endo? I'm so upset right now. Sorry for the depressing post.

*hugs* 

I know it can be hard but you'll find the answer you are looking for and I will pray that the medicine will work. I think it's all a matter of finding the right dose. 

I feel hopeless too sometimes especially because the Metformin isn't working for me and I have to wait until September to go see an OBGYN for the first time. 

I know it can be a hard journey but I know that you'll have your baby. I know it!


----------



## mumface26

How do we all deal with oily skin if your pcos gives you that.
i showered this morning and at lunch time my forehead was greasy. Luckily my fringe hides it. But also my hair will be oily again tomorrow.
I have spent loads on skincare products but nothing works.
Right now i use clearasil deep pore action wash, i feel very clean but oily again within 4 hours.
Any advice or does anyone get this with pcos? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## mumface26

CocoMia said:


> MumFace, My BF was absolutely sure that he had the super swimmers too!
> 
> He swings between thinking that thinking they'll check him over and find out somethime awful.
> 
> Not sure which I preferred, me worrying and him supporting or both having a meltdown after every appointment?!
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> x

Dp will need to give a sample when i am referred. My gp said they will check his swimmers as a precaution. I hope its not both of us. I doubt it......
Just when dp and i decide to do something we always hit a hurdle somewhere down the line. Its so unfair.


----------



## nlk

Thanks guys  It's so nice to have people who understand where you're coming from...OH doesn't quite get it when I get really upset after my appointments. He's like "what's the big deal? We can just try again next month". But I don't want to always be moving onto the next month :growlmad:

mumface, I use clean&clear blackhead clearing cleanser, because it's oil free. It's in a purple-ish bottle, and you just wipe it straight onto your skin, don't wash it off or anything. I also found that switching my make up to a powder has done wonders, because its not liquid so tends to not sit in my skin as much. I've also noticed that I have les breakouts since using it. Just a warning on the cleanser front though - it's disgusting how much crap it gets out of your skin!! I usually use makeup remover wipes before I go to bed, and I recently started using this cleanser AFTER doing that, and the cotton wool was FILTHY. I was actually a bit disgusted with myself, but I never realised how much dirt was still in my skin even after cleansing. It's quite interesting though!!


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk said:


> Thanks guys  It's so nice to have people who understand where you're coming from...OH doesn't quite get it when I get really upset after my appointments. He's like "what's the big deal? We can just try again next month". But I don't want to always be moving onto the next month :growlmad:
> 
> mumface, I use clean&clear blackhead clearing cleanser, because it's oil free. It's in a purple-ish bottle, and you just wipe it straight onto your skin, don't wash it off or anything. I also found that switching my make up to a powder has done wonders, because its not liquid so tends to not sit in my skin as much. I've also noticed that I have les breakouts since using it. Just a warning on the cleanser front though - it's disgusting how much crap it gets out of your skin!! I usually use makeup remover wipes before I go to bed, and I recently started using this cleanser AFTER doing that, and the cotton wool was FILTHY. I was actually a bit disgusted with myself, but I never realised how much dirt was still in my skin even after cleansing. It's quite interesting though!!

I completely understand. My husband is so positive and he's always like, "Next time we'll get it" or "We just have to wait until September and the obgyn will help us get back on track."

The thing is that I don't want to wait all that time. The more I keep waiting the more I think: What if there is something seriously wrong with me? What if I can't get pregnant? What if there is something wrong with him? What if I'm trying for no reason?

It's hard for men to see the toll it can take on us women. It's something so natural and yet when you have issues it's so hard to focus on the bright side of things and not feel frustrated.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> How do we all deal with oily skin if your pcos gives you that.
> i showered this morning and at lunch time my forehead was greasy. Luckily my fringe hides it. But also my hair will be oily again tomorrow.
> I have spent loads on skincare products but nothing works.
> Right now i use clearasil deep pore action wash, i feel very clean but oily again within 4 hours.
> Any advice or does anyone get this with pcos?
> 
> Xxxxxx

I get this really bad! Had no idea it was from the PCOS though. My skin is really bad for getting oily on my forehead and my cheeks right by my nose. My hair is gross if I don't wash it every day. I wear a lot of makeup (I have anxiety problems, can't physically even answer the door without it on) and I always thought it was because of that that my skin was so oily. Think I'll have to try a cleanser after my makeup wipes :)


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> How do we all deal with oily skin if your pcos gives you that.
> i showered this morning and at lunch time my forehead was greasy. Luckily my fringe hides it. But also my hair will be oily again tomorrow.
> I have spent loads on skincare products but nothing works.
> Right now i use clearasil deep pore action wash, i feel very clean but oily again within 4 hours.
> Any advice or does anyone get this with pcos?
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> I get this really bad! Had no idea it was from the PCOS though. My skin is really bad for getting oily on my forehead and my cheeks right by my nose. My hair is gross if I don't wash it every day. I wear a lot of makeup (I have anxiety problems, can't physically even answer the door without it on) and I always thought it was because of that that my skin was so oily. Think I'll have to try a cleanser after my makeup wipes :)Click to expand...

I never wear makeup as it makes my skin a heck of a lot oily. Its a shame as i like it but it doesnt like me! 
I have started using face wipes mid afternoon in work and that seems to help but my hair will never be ok. I once didnt wash it for a whole week thinking i could reset the oil production. I wasnt in work and i hid under hats if i went out but it did no good at all.


----------



## mumface26

Its official, non pcosers do not understand how it can affect you mentally.
Just got back from my friends, i needed a shoulder, she was great but said the same as everyonw else, get meds to bring on ovulation etc but its not that easy is it? 
Then her dp chimed in saying to chill out (in a nice way) i will be fixed. So i said right if a gp told you you had low sperm count you wouldnt be impressed would you? You would want to do all you can to fix it wouldnt you? Gradually they understood why its upsetting.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, maybe do away with the fringe? Having hair on your face definitely adds to the oiliness. My skin is pretty good, but I only wear foundation when I go out to tea or something (and not always) maybe once a fortnight, if that.
During the day I just wear eyeshadow and mascara, I think it really helps!


----------



## Katerz

Mumface I know exactly what you mean with people trying to be encouraging! The next person who tells me to
relax will be gettin their head ripped off! clearly relaxing hasn't helped the past 4 years!!

DH has a friend who keeps giving him tips on the best ways to concieve...as if we haven't tried it all already!!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface, maybe do away with the fringe? Having hair on your face definitely adds to the oiliness. My skin is pretty good, but I only wear foundation when I go out to tea or something (and not always) maybe once a fortnight, if that.
> During the day I just wear eyeshadow and mascara, I think it really helps!

My fringe is badly needed as my forehead goes back pretty far. I look kinda wierd qithout it lol! 
I used to really cake it on when i was in college i dont think my skin has ever forgiven me since.


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Mumface I know exactly what you mean with people trying to be encouraging! The next person who tells me to
> relax will be gettin their head ripped off! clearly relaxing hasn't helped the past 4 years!!
> 
> DH has a friend who keeps giving him tips on the best ways to concieve...as if we haven't tried it all already!!

We have been trying almost 3 months and im worried it may turn into years.
We are.not even going to think about it anymore, get on with it (literally) and hope tor a miracal!


----------



## ghinspire22

Morning everyone.

I woke up feeling so restless and blah this morning. Hubby is still on his business trip in Toronto. I feel like this whole cycle has been a wash. There is no chance that I am pregnant because hubby hasn't been here to try. 

I am thinking that it is perhaps a journal day. I am going to find my pen and sit down for a little while with one of my freshly baked chocolate chip muffins and some seat to write. There is just so much hopelessness going on that I need to get it out in hopes that I'll get better. 

Hopefully everything is going well with you girls. I know that I've been thinking of all of you and praying. I'm sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Katerz

I think AF is on its way I'm wellll grumpy! Looks as though it will be 3rd time lucky with clomid :(

I think I shall bake lots of cupcakes this weekend!


----------



## mumface26

Someone say cupcakes?? Chocolate chip.....??? Ooohhh yum count me in im overdue a baking session!! Make mine chocolate batter, chocolate chips topped with white chocolate frosting omg comfort on a plate yum!

Dunno where af is. Cd54. Kind of care as i want to move on to next cycle........hhhmmffff!!!


----------



## mumface26

My kingdom for a regular menstral cycle........


----------



## Katerz

Ooooo soooo much choc mmmm nom nooooooom


----------



## mumface26

Af is here finally omg what kept her??
Its late evening so do i still say im cd1, af got me when i got home from a late shift.
At least we can move on to my next one now. 53 days thats..........mad! Now i need, no, deserve choccy!!


----------



## CocoMia

Hi Girlies!

I wrote a HUGE post in response to the oily skin/make up thread and it vanished (or dopey me didn't click post!)

I was just going to add my penny's worth that as a stylist I'd always say that a fringe does make your forehead much more oily and causes blemishes but as I'm rocking a fringe myself I tend to just cleanse and tone underneath my fringe and don't use make up there, just on the rest of my face.

I really hope everyone is Ok and I know what you mean about people not understanding. It is all affecting every aspect of my life and no one seems to get it other than my Mum. It's made me lose confidence, I don't feel as attractive anymore, less girly, like I'm letting the BF down and just feel really down. It's only chatting on here and being there for others that I start to feel better and all the meds and advice they give you at the hospital never addresses the emotional side of things...

Only chocolate and Ryan Gosling films will do.

Thinking of you all (and your cakes!!)
x


----------



## CocoMia

Going back a couple of posts... When I was finally listened to at the Hospital (4 different Dr's, 1 NHS complaint, 48693 tears and Mum, BF and best friend attending the appointments with me on rotation later) at my last hospital appointment for a Colposcopy the consultant said "So it's been over a year off of BCP and nothing has happened"? Errrrr yes, I think I've mentioned that once or twice!!!

Nlk I agree that most Dr's aren't up on PCOS and the rest don't believe in supporting or treating fertility problems (either because of cost of waiting lists for other issues) but when it is devastating you every day it's just heartbreaking when they won't listen. :nope:

x


----------



## Katerz

Woohoo at last maybe it was all that talk of cake. Think cd1 us generally when its more than just a spot? That's how I usually gauge it?


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Woohoo at last maybe it was all that talk of cake. Think cd1 us generally when its more than just a spot? That's how I usually gauge it?

Dp reckons he dislodged it with last nights bd episode lol! 
Its just spotting for now, tomorrow may be full throttle. My baby book says if you start in the evening count the next day as cd1........so i will.
I will be a great aunty by the end of next week :happydance:


----------



## mumface26

CocoMia said:


> Hi Girlies!
> 
> I wrote a HUGE post in response to the oily skin/make up thread and it vanished (or dopey me didn't click post!)
> 
> I was just going to add my penny's worth that as a stylist I'd always say that a fringe does make your forehead much more oily and causes blemishes but as I'm rocking a fringe myself I tend to just cleanse and tone underneath my fringe and don't use make up there, just on the rest of my face.
> 
> I really hope everyone is Ok and I know what you mean about people not understanding. It is all affecting every aspect of my life and no one seems to get it other than my Mum. It's made me lose confidence, I don't feel as attractive anymore, less girly, like I'm letting the BF down and just feel really down. It's only chatting on here and being there for others that I start to feel better and all the meds and advice they give you at the hospital never addresses the emotional side of things...
> 
> Only chocolate and Ryan Gosling films will do.
> 
> Thinking of you all (and your cakes!!)
> x

I want to wear make up, its pretty and i love doing smokey gothic eyes. I never touch myforehead not even with moisturiser. As a teen i had awful acne mainly on my forehead so my fringe hid them nicely just like it hides the shine. :haha:


----------



## nexis

CocoMia, I feel the same. I feel like I'm letting DH down as its me who's the problem. He's been fab though to be fair. 

I'm getting myself all worried about the hospital appointment tomorrow, it's making my IBS act up :( I'm just really worried that they won't give me anything to help, like maybe they'll say we just have to wait and see. I'll be cd 70 tomorrow and since I came off bcp last september, I've had one AF in November (don't know if I O'd or if this was the withdrawal, had nothing before that) and then a mammoth 167 day cycle which only ended with a small withdrawal bleed after taking norethisterone..and now nothing again for 70 days. I just really hope they will give me something so I start working again.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, after my comments about my skin yesterday, it's now red and blotchy! Damn my big mouth!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface, after my comments about my skin yesterday, it's now red and blotchy! Damn my big mouth!

Oh no i hope its ok! Your skin that is!


----------



## nlk

*mumface*, you're meant to count CD1 from the first day of full bleeding, so I wouldn't count the spotting :thumbup:

*cocomia*, I think it's ridiculous how so many doctors don't understand pcos, when it's SO common! I understand that they can't fully understand everything, but then at least be humble enough to accept that you don't fully understand it, and don't make your patient suffer as a result :growlmad:

*hopefulfor1st* loving your scan! Do you reckon boy or girl?! Can we have a proper sized one so we can guess genders?? I'm trying to hazard a guess from your little profile pic thing, but its hard :blush:


----------



## mumface26

Ooohhh its friday 13th.......lets hope its good though.
Its friday, the dawn of a new weekend yipppeee!!!
Considering af is here i feel kind of calm, my skin looks clearer and apart from tiredness and horrid pains i feel ok. Its the week leading up to it i feel crappy.
Maybe my low progesterone was because af was due as it dips before that doesnt it?
Nexis i hope your hospital appt goes well. My dad has ibs and stress makes him worse. Im sending you lots of good luck vibes! I 2nd that about feeling of letting dp down. Dp is also great and supportive but in my head i think hes thinking "why me?" he says hes not and i believe him but.......i dont know im rambling again.

Well im counting today as cd2. Im looking forward to this cycle. We are eating better by not eating processed food and we are planning on some long walks to go on to clear our heads and make us healthy. Going to make this cycle count.

Take care ladies!
:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Wow hopeful your scan picture rules!! Thats amazing! :thumbup::happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'll get on my computer and upload the full ones... Didn't want to seem like I was rubbing it in to u guys :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

heres some of my scan pics... put your squinty eyes on!!
look like a blue or pink one?
also heartrate was 171 for those who believe the wives tales!
 



Attached Files:







11-12 weeks_2.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 9









11-12 weeks_9.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 8









11-12 weeks_12.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7









11-12 weeks_15.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7









11-12 weeks_30.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ps. it was amazing! he/she was kicking so hard he/she would float up off the bottom of my uterus up to the top! wriggling about like crazy
pic 4 is of face and baby waving!


----------



## mumface26

Pic 4 hes going yo mamma its me!!
Pink or blue.....i dont know but can u find out at 20 weeks?
You are not rubbing it in its great you posted as it gives us hope! 
Soon nlk will rename the post young pcosrs with bfps! 
They are great pics! I like the 3d looking one.

Take care!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I think 19 weeks u can find out (if baby agrees!) I check every day hoping to see more bfps! We got like 4 in may so maybe it goes in 3s, ie 3 monthly cycles and August will be a lucky booster for our numbers!


----------



## nexis

Just left the hospital now. She did a load of bloods, talked me through everything and said that I need to try to lose some weight and get some exercise which is true. She has also prescribed me metformin :happydance: couldn't be happier :)


----------



## mumface26

Nexis im glad it went well good luck! 
Hopeful this is my third cycle since bcp.......maybe baby!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It always seems to be like..nothing , nothing, nothing then all at once for bfps on this board!!


----------



## CocoMia

Nexis - I'm really happy that they're prescribed you something! You'll have to keep updating us on how it goes and how you are feeling on it. I'm trying to learn as much as I can :blush:

Mumface - I hope you have a good Fri 13th and weekend. I have forced myself to embrace a new cycle as it's a fresh start and a new attempt so fingers crossed for you and enjoy it too :haha: (Swatting up on 50 shades by any chance ;) ) 

Hopeful - Your scan photos are just amazing :happydance: (My bet is on a boy :winkwink:)

I hope everyone has a good weekend whatever they are up to and for those in the Uk, (I don't want to jinx things) but it's stopped raining for 5minutes! Wahooo!

As suggested by my step-mother I am embracing the herbal/detox/tofu/soya diet she has suggested so either this weekend will be green-tea-tastic or i'll be starving by Saturday and undoing all that hard work in Nandos!! :blush:

x


----------



## CocoMia

I'm really sorry to not post for ages then post a million times!

I just did ANOTHER OPK and it's my 2nd month running of not even a hint of a 2nd line (checked in daylight, under a lamp, with my glasses on/off) (despite never having a true + ever anyway)... is it bad to just want to see a 2nd line on something????

At this point I'd be happy to see a second line on a hayfever test if it meant I'd got a + for something :nope:

They said that with PCOS you can't rely on OPK's but what else is there for us to go on unless I save up my money and buy myself an ultrasound machine?!?!:shrug:

I really am going to quit moaning now. And count the hours until I can do another - OPK. YAY(!)

x


----------



## ghinspire22

Hubby is coming home today. Then we are off to Virginia for a few days. 

I am so depressed this cycle. Hopeless and depressed. I feel like I am a barren desert until September when I can finally see the OBGYN. 

I feel like...why should I even try? What's the point if it doesn't work? I'm broken...


----------



## CocoMia

ghinspire22 said:


> Hubby is coming home today. Then we are off to Virginia for a few days.
> 
> I am so depressed this cycle. Hopeless and depressed. I feel like I am a barren desert until September when I can finally see the OBGYN.
> 
> I feel like...why should I even try? What's the point if it doesn't work? I'm broken...

Oh hun, I know we can all appreciate how that feels. I must have used the "broken" term over and over because that's exactly what it feels like doesn't it? Other people work and get PG and we don't. And the struggle to try and get fixed feels so unfair because others seem to work perfectly fine without any help!!

All I can say is I hope you can try and distract yourself and if not then rely on others to be strong when you can't as that's what they're there for! You can't do it all on your own and you shouldn't have to. 

Thinking of you and don't be a stranger as getting off your chest is always better than holding it in! xx


----------



## nexis

Just been told that one of my friends is pregnant. She's been with my other friend for 6 months, came off bcp 2 months ago as she was always forgetting to take it, wasn't trying and now she's 3 weeks gone. I'm happy for her (even though I think it's a massive mistake, her bf is a douche) but really down too.


----------



## CocoMia

nexis said:


> Just been told that one of my friends is pregnant. She's been with my other friend for 6 months, came off bcp 2 months ago as she was always forgetting to take it, wasn't trying and now she's 3 weeks gone. I'm happy for her (even though I think it's a massive mistake, her bf is a douche) but really down too.

It's so tough getting that news from people close to you. You're happy for them but feel rubbish at the same time!! I am a pregnancy charm; everyone who works with me is getting PG?!?!

:dohh:

x


----------



## mumface26

CocoMia said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Just been told that one of my friends is pregnant. She's been with my other friend for 6 months, came off bcp 2 months ago as she was always forgetting to take it, wasn't trying and now she's 3 weeks gone. I'm happy for her (even though I think it's a massive mistake, her bf is a douche) but really down too.
> 
> It's so tough getting that news from people close to you. You're happy for them but feel rubbish at the same time!! I am a pregnancy charm; everyone who works with me is getting PG?!?!
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> xClick to expand...

I second that! If bfps all round where i am, 2 women at my workplace, one wasnt even trying and she is still smoking grrr! And 3 women at dp work place, not sure if they were trying but all due within 3 weeks of each other and my niece is due her baby girl via c sec next week!

Cant wait til she had her but am i going to kerp it togethet....?


----------



## nexis

CocoMia said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Just been told that one of my friends is pregnant. She's been with my other friend for 6 months, came off bcp 2 months ago as she was always forgetting to take it, wasn't trying and now she's 3 weeks gone. I'm happy for her (even though I think it's a massive mistake, her bf is a douche) but really down too.
> 
> It's so tough getting that news from people close to you. You're happy for them but feel rubbish at the same time!! I am a pregnancy charm; everyone who works with me is getting PG?!?!
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> xClick to expand...

I'm so jealous. Her bf is away atm and apparently he won't discuss it at all with her, even though they had talked about having kids and he had expressed that he wanted to have them sooner rather than later. I honestly think she will have the baby and then he will leave her because he can't/doesn't want to cope with it. She already has a 3 year old from her ex and he's terrible with him, he ignores him most of the time and he yanked him out of bed last month by the arm because he wouldn't get up and managed to dislocate the kids shoulder :growlmad:


----------



## mumface26

I was trying to correct kerp to keep but my phone wont let me its been a douche lol i love that word!


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> CocoMia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Just been told that one of my friends is pregnant. She's been with my other friend for 6 months, came off bcp 2 months ago as she was always forgetting to take it, wasn't trying and now she's 3 weeks gone. I'm happy for her (even though I think it's a massive mistake, her bf is a douche) but really down too.
> 
> It's so tough getting that news from people close to you. You're happy for them but feel rubbish at the same time!! I am a pregnancy charm; everyone who works with me is getting PG?!?!
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so jealous. Her bf is away atm and apparently he won't discuss it at all with her, even though they had talked about having kids and he had expressed that he wanted to have them sooner rather than later. I honestly think she will have the baby and then he will leave her because he can't/doesn't want to cope with it. She already has a 3 year old from her ex and he's terrible with him, he ignores him most of the time and he yanked him out of bed last month by the arm because he wouldn't get up and managed to dislocate the kids shoulder :growlmad:Click to expand...

Omg thats awful! Its usually the ones who couldnt care less about babies who get bfps quick and it really really sucks!
We have only been ttc since april so i know i am early days but still want my bfp soon.....!


----------



## mumface26

I hate it when i hear stories of parents taking disciplin too far or loosing their rag with a child. Like nexis post, the child wouldnt get out of bed, no need to pull them so hard they dislocate their shoulder. Poor little mite.
When my nieces and.nephews played up whilst in my care it was three warnings then the naughty step or to their room for 10 minutes. Then a talk about what they did and a hug and a sorry, then the whole thing was forgotten and we carried on with our day. Not always that simple but most of the time it worked.
Thats how i want to raise mine, 3 warnings, to your room for time out of you dont stop, then a talk, hug and a kiss.....now go play amd dont do it again!

I was far too much super nanny!!


----------



## Katerz

Haaa I watch that all the time mumface! 
It annoys me when people moan about their kids on fb all the time I totally get that parenthood is hard but really?! Must you complain about it 24/7?! 

It's friiiiiiiday!!! Yaaaaay having dinner with hubs tonight.

Pretty sure AF will rear her ugly head this weekend so hoping we can make a holiday baby when we go away to Egypt :)


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Haaa I watch that all the time mumface!
> It annoys me when people moan about their kids on fb all the time I totally get that parenthood is hard but really?! Must you complain about it 24/7?!
> 
> It's friiiiiiiday!!! Yaaaaay having dinner with hubs tonight.
> 
> Pretty sure AF will rear her ugly head this weekend so hoping we can make a holiday baby when we go away to Egypt :)

Always wanted to go egypt im sooooo jealous!!
Enjoy!
My af had made herself known its soooo painful :(


----------



## mumface26

Af pains sunbsiding now. I feel 13 again, like when you first start your periods they are super irregular and heavy and your waiting for your body to adjust.
I hope this is my cycle, where we catch the egg......
My cycles are irregular so when should i start using opks? 

:dust:


----------



## laurabe

I'm 10DPO and thinking about buying a FRER.. promised myself no early tests after chemical last cycle but its so hard


----------



## Katerz

Ok soooo totally freaking out right now....jus took a cheapie Internet hpt for the sake of it thinking that it would be a bfn BUT I think I can see a veeeery faint line!!! So I used another stick (same urine - not fmu btw) and I think that one has a faint bfp too!

I am going to go get a frer and try again tomorrow.

Think we finally did it :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz, mine was like that at 8am, I really thought it was an indent. But to clear my mind I held my wee for 4 hours, did another test at 12noon and it was clear as day!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mum face, 
Opks as I've said before are sent by the devil! Esp if u have pcos. My doc said not to worry bout them and just dtd every 2nd day , to cover all bases, (and it worked for me first go!) there's nothing more knowing can do!.... Opks arent at all reliable with pcos. 
And they just make it way more stressful than it should be


----------



## Chiles

Just stopping in....and sprinkle :dust: :dust: :dust: hope all is well with everyone. Here's a non alcoholic drink to where ever you are in your cycle!!!! :wine: drink up ladies!!!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Ok soooo totally freaking out right now....jus took a cheapie Internet hpt for the sake of it thinking that it would be a bfn BUT I think I can see a veeeery faint line!!! So I used another stick (same urine - not fmu btw) and I think that one has a faint bfp too!
> 
> I am going to go get a frer and try again tomorrow.
> 
> Think we finally did it :)

Omg wow! I hope its a bfp.........!!!!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mum face,
> Opks as I've said before are sent by the devil! Esp if u have pcos. My doc said not to worry bout them and just dtd every 2nd day , to cover all bases, (and it worked for me first go!) there's nothing more knowing can do!.... Opks arent at all reliable with pcos.
> And they just make it way more stressful than it should be

you are right! What am i thinking? *throws opk in bin* they were cheapies anyway.
This cycle i will not feel my cervix, check my cm daily or do anything other than eat well, sleep well, go for walks and bike rides and be happy! All that combined may equal me a bfp!


----------



## mumface26

when af is here i get it in my head the appartment is dirty and needs a damn good scrub! Even though i ckean throughout the week af makes me crazy.
Im a clean freak anyway.....think monica from friends.......so today the oven, fridge, microwave, kitchen floor infact every visable surface in every room got a cleaning. I was saying to dp when we have a newborn we have to clean all the time or he will get a tummy ache the poor little mite.
Im shattered now! 
Going to relax with the tv and some cross stitch. 
Everything is clean now!


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> I'm 10DPO and thinking about buying a FRER.. promised myself no early tests after chemical last cycle but its so hard

I would wait until af is a day late then test. But then thats just me.....
I hope you are ok and this is your cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Katerz

Went to show hubs at his work and he can't quite believe it and says we shouldn't get hopes up until we get a definate...easier said than done hubster! so I got another to do tomorrow am.

Must not think about it...must not...

Mumface get rid of the opk's they add pressure evil things they are!


----------



## Katerz

Because i am the worlds MOST impatient person i went and got a digi and it was a BFP! 

Sending you allllllll :dust: & hugs

I even let the carpark man valet my car hahaha!


----------



## nexis

Congrats Katerz :happydance: h&h 9 months


----------



## laurabe

mumface26 said:


> laurabe said:
> 
> 
> I'm 10DPO and thinking about buying a FRER.. promised myself no early tests after chemical last cycle but its so hard
> 
> I would wait until af is a day late then test. But then thats just me.....
> I hope you are ok and this is your cycle! :hugs:Click to expand...

I didnt buy a test and I am at work next 3 days. My next day off AF is due so if no AF I might test on wed


----------



## laurabe

Katerz said:


> Because i am the worlds MOST impatient person i went and got a digi and it was a BFP!
> 
> Sending you allllllll :dust: & hugs
> 
> I even let the carpark man valet my car hahaha!


Congrats!! How many DPO were you..?


----------



## mumface26

Wooohooooo :happydance:
Another bfp!
Go katerz!!
Sooooooo gooooood!!!

I wonder who will be next??


----------



## Katerz

laurabe said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Because i am the worlds MOST impatient person i went and got a digi and it was a BFP!
> 
> Sending you allllllll :dust: & hugs
> 
> I even let the carpark man valet my car hahaha!
> 
> 
> Congrats!! How many DPO were you..?Click to expand...

I'm not sure as I stopped with the opk's and what not. Going by my last cycle I'd say I am 14dpo ish CD28 I think.

Xx


----------



## KittyLover12

Diagnosed with PCOS in 2009. On metformin and might be starting clomid next month. Miscarried 2010 and 2011.

Currently on: CD33


----------



## mumface26

KittyLover12 said:


> Diagnosed with PCOS in 2009. On metformin and might be starting clomid next month. Miscarried 2010 and 2011.
> 
> Currently on: CD33

Welcome and sorry to read about your m/c's :hugs:
Did you take clomid when ttc no1?

Xxxx


----------



## StayHopeful

Hi ladies, I'm back after taking a month off from B&B. It definitely helped my mental state to relax a bit more last month, but my period coming yesterday was still just as upsetting as usual. I go back to the doctor on Monday and I'm assuming I'll start round 5 of Clomid on Tuesday.


----------



## Matilda85

Katerz said:


> Because i am the worlds MOST impatient person i went and got a digi and it was a BFP!
> 
> Sending you allllllll :dust: & hugs
> 
> I even let the carpark man valet my car hahaha!

Huge congratulations :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats katerz, another clomI'd baby! I thank god everyday it was invented! Hope u dont get ms as bad as me, started at 6 weeks n some days I was bedridden, vomiting 20x a day. But I've just discovered Pressure point sea bands and they're really working!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, I'm envious of your cleaning! Since being pregnant, my house is BAD. I'm 12 weeks today, and and my husband has called for wheel driving all day so I have no excuse not to do it, the shower is bad I haven't wanted to touch chemicals today will be the day! It's 9:30 AM on Sunday and I just woke up so I really should get up and get started!!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface, I'm envious of your cleaning! Since being pregnant, my house is BAD. I'm 12 weeks today, and and my husband has called for wheel driving all day so I have no excuse not to do it, the shower is bad I haven't wanted to touch chemicals today will be the day! It's 9:30 AM on Sunday and I just woke up so I really should get up and get started!!

My cleaning went well if dp had sat still for too long he would have been scrubbed and disenfected too! Af makes me wierd! 

I love cleaning but i used some horrid nasty cheap washing up gloves when i cleans and now my hands feel swolen and itchy. I think i had an allergic reaction. It hurts bad! 
Its 5am uk time and my hands are stopping me sleeping. Stupid excema! I hope our baby doesnt inherit this its nasty.
Im going to try and sleep now, its sunday the official lazy day!


----------



## mumface26

StayHopeful said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back after taking a month off from B&B. It definitely helped my mental state to relax a bit more last month, but my period coming yesterday was still just as upsetting as usual. I go back to the doctor on Monday and I'm assuming I'll start round 5 of Clomid on Tuesday.

My af is here too but i am glad in a way after a whopping 53 day cycle i thought pcos had affected my periods and made them non existent. If gives me comfort thinking at least i might have ovulated and makes me more determined than ever to catch the egg! 
I just remind myself......my sister took 11 months with her first and a family friend 2 years and neither of them have any problems. 
I see a period as a chance to start again on a new cycle. I imagine getting my bfp and telling my family and friends and it makes me stay positive. I wil get my.bfp on hpt and then wait for a blood test to confirm before telling anyone else. Dp wants to wait til 12 week before we tell, i see his logic but 12 week? As if i could look my mum in the eye and not tell her shes going be a grandma get real dp!
Sorry i rambled, thoughts come to my head when im on here!

Good luck with round 5 clomid im sending :dust: hoping its your cycle!


----------



## Katerz

Mumface you should come
and do my house! 

Hopeful I'm really worrying about that as I have an hr commute to work in the morning and the roads are busy main roads where I cant really pull over quickly! I shall get some travel bands I think!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

The dr gave me Maxalon pills, but I found if I was already vomiting they were impossible to keep down! I wish I'd bought these bands weeks ago!


----------



## sue_88

A beautiful scan picture Hopeful!! :) How amazing. Glad you are feeling better too!

Katerz - ANOTHER BFP!!!! Wow - fabulous!! H&H 9 months!! Way to go clomid!! :) Hope youre feeling well.

Mumface - Glad your AF finally showed, what a strange cycle but YAY onto the next one!! Fingers crossed this is it for you! x

Hope everyone else is doing ok, I'm CD11 today, seeing fertility specialist on Friday when i'll be CD16 fingers crossed for clomid for me!!

Quick question - have you ladies on CLomid been given it without a HSG, or am I going to need a HSG test first (which I really dont want!)

xX


----------



## Katerz

sue_88 said:


> A beautiful scan picture Hopeful!! :) How amazing. Glad you are feeling better too!
> 
> Katerz - ANOTHER BFP!!!! Wow - fabulous!! H&H 9 months!! Way to go clomid!! :) Hope youre feeling well.
> 
> Mumface - Glad your AF finally showed, what a strange cycle but YAY onto the next one!! Fingers crossed this is it for you! x
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok, I'm CD11 today, seeing fertility specialist on Friday when i'll be CD16 fingers crossed for clomid for me!!
> 
> Quick question - have you ladies on CLomid been given it without a HSG, or am I going to need a HSG test first (which I really dont want!)
> 
> xX

Thank you.

I didn't have a hsg test I just had bloods and an ultrasound and was prescribed clomid.

X


----------



## nexis

You know I said that one of my friends was pregnant with her douchy boyfriend? She's just told me the hospital are pretty sure she's having a m/c :cry: she's had one before, years ago before she had her son (he's 3). She noticed she was bleeding a bit and had pain so went to the hospital and they did a scan and said they were almost certain she had lost it. She has to go back on tuesday for another scan but the bleeding has got steadily worse. As much of a douche her bf is, nobody should have to go through that :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sue, no hsg.... They told me if no bfp within 3 months then they'd do one


----------



## CocoMia

No Nexis, no one should have to go through that, you're right! :nope:

It's an awful thing that I know many women on here have had to deal with and my thoughts go out to your friend (and you who I'm sure will be there for her over the next couple of tough weeks :hugs:)

x


----------



## CocoMia

KATERZ!! That's the best news congratulations :happydance:

I think this is the luckiest group and at this rate we're all going to need to start a new thread when we all have bubs on the way :winkwink:

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend and those who have had :witch: visit I hope you are being spoilt, taking it easy and eating as much chocolate as i am :blush:

x


----------



## StellaBella24

Katerz said:


> Because i am the worlds MOST impatient person i went and got a digi and it was a BFP!
> 
> Sending you allllllll :dust: & hugs
> 
> I even let the carpark man valet my car hahaha!


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! 
You give the rest of us hope. I am on my second round of clomid, hope it works this time for me too.
Enjoy every minute of it.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## nlk

Sorry I've been missing for a few days. I've just been stalking, quietly, because I needed some time to think about everything, and get my head together again.

Firstly, congrats, Katerz!! I've updated the page for you :happydance: Also, welcome/welcome back to all the others, I notice a few people have appeared again after not being here for a while?! Welcome, anyways :)

So after my second round of letrozole, my scan showed that I won't ovulate...and I now don't have a follow up until the 3rd August, which means I'm just sitting here, with no chance of ovulating, and no AF. Pissed does not even begin to explain how I've been feeling, which is why I've not been in for a while. Anyways, I've spent myy time thinking about what to say when they call me tomorrow and tell me what they want me to do until 3rd August, if anything. This is what I decided:


Spoiler
I want another scan, this coming week. I have still been having twinges, which I recognise as pains I get when my follies are growing. I just want to make sure that I'm not ovulating before I take any provera or start another round of drugs, if they want me to start before the follow up.

I've also thought about what I want to ask at my follow up, just in case they don't agree to giving me another scan, or that the scan shows that I haven't, as suspected, responded to letrozole. So far I have....


Spoiler
1. I want to talk about the option of looking into endometriosis. I have a few weeks where I won't be masively busy, and want to see whether I could get the surgery to see whether I have it. I'm never going to get pregnant purely because of the fact that I find sex so damn painful. It's not normal, and I don't feel like I should have to keep suffering. And, if they do find endometriosis, then that could be making it even harder for me to get pregnant.

2. I want to ask whether they would be willing to give me clomid and letrozole on alternating months. So one round of clomid, then a round of letrozole, and so on. I seem to respond to the first cycle of each drug, and then it randomly stops working. This is bizarre, and they have said it shouldn't do that. It clearly does, and I don't want to be told I'm resistant to another if I'm not to either.

3. I want to ask about the option of ovarian drilling. I understand this seems a bit extreme, but I don't want to just be dumped onto drugs which may or may not work. This option will be my choice if they are not willing to alternate months of treatment.

I just wanted to have some of your input. Do you think there are any other options that I should be considering? This is a ridiculously long post, so sorry about that, but I need to feel a tiny bit of control again in this situation. I wanted to be pregnant before I graduated, which is now on Thursday, which clearly is out the window. So now my new target is Christmas. I need all the help I can get!

If you're still reading, thanks. What else can I ask, or suggest?


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi nlk. 
So sorry to hear things are not going great at the moment but I think it's good that you have formulated a plan and list of questions. I really believe we have to push our doctors and therefore we need to be informed before we meet with them. 

My new aim is to be pregnant by Christmas too and I am being very positive at the moment...it will happen for us!!!

Sorry I cant be much help, but am thinking of you anyway.xx


----------



## sue_88

Katerz said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I didn't have a hsg test I just had bloods and an ultrasound and was prescribed clomid.
> 
> X




hopefulfor1st said:


> Sue, no hsg.... They told me if no bfp within 3 months then they'd do one

Thanks both!

I've had ultrasound scan which found PCOS and then day 21 bloods.
Really can't handle anymore bloods or scans or tests ! I've got my fingers crossed for a couple of months of clomid before anymore yuckiness!


----------



## ghinspire22

Congrats Katerz such great news!

Things are horrible here. I got my a heavy period 10 days early. Bled all over the bed while I was asleep. I feel like crying everyone. My cycles are all screwed up. I went from having all 32 day cycles to a 27 day cycle last time to a 22 day cycle this time. 

I just want to give up. All I do is get my period. Never a baby. Never...


----------



## gsdowner1

ghinspire22 said:


> Congrats Katerz such great news!
> 
> Things are horrible here. I got my a heavy period 10 days early. Bled all over the bed while I was asleep. I feel like crying everyone. My cycles are all screwed up. I went from having all 32 day cycles to a 27 day cycle last time to a 22 day cycle this time.
> 
> I just want to give up. All I do is get my period. Never a baby. Never...

hang in there! :( at least you get your periods on your own and at least thats one less thing you have to worry about. it will happen even if we dont believe it will :) 
Good luck girl we need to keep each others heads up on here and if you wanna vent then vent thats what this forum is for :) :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

Irregular periods suck so much! Especially when it gets you in the night.
I hope i dont have another 53 day cycle.
Nlk i hope you get the answers and help you need. Doctors can be so dismissive when you are ttc even when they know theres an issue.
I feel so sad today. Any day this week my great niece will arrive,im not jealois but very emotional. It will be happy day when she comes, im welling up now.....on a bus......ok its passed.....dp doesnt get why i am so emotional about it as he firmly believes we wont need meds or proding and poking but i beg to differ.....

I hope everyone is ok.
:dust:


----------



## CocoMia

Mumface - I know what it's like to feel so up and down about it. I start to feel positive after every appointment then as soon as we're home and I'm left hoping my body is does what it's meant to I just feel like such a let down.

Sometimes the positivity from my BF makes me feel worse which sounds stupid but it's like I don't like how I'm the only one of us who feels so completely distraught about it all...

It also catches you by surprise I find; like it will hit me at work when someone innocently asks me how I am (even when they don't know anything about it!)

Thinking of you hun :hugs:

x


----------



## ghinspire22

gsdowner1 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Katerz such great news!
> 
> Things are horrible here. I got my a heavy period 10 days early. Bled all over the bed while I was asleep. I feel like crying everyone. My cycles are all screwed up. I went from having all 32 day cycles to a 27 day cycle last time to a 22 day cycle this time.
> 
> I just want to give up. All I do is get my period. Never a baby. Never...
> 
> hang in there! :( at least you get your periods on your own and at least thats one less thing you have to worry about. it will happen even if we dont believe it will :)
> Good luck girl we need to keep each others heads up on here and if you wanna vent then vent thats what this forum is for :) :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, I just feel so low. I feel like all I do is bleed. I am not good at ovulating or anything else. I just get my period.


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Katerz and hugs to everyone who is having a rough time right now!


----------



## mumface26

Im cd5 now and af has turned into sticky brown discharge its almost over! No cramps or nothing.
But can i ask you fellow pcosrs, do you feel constant cramping throughout your cycle no matter how long or short it is? Cramps like af but less intense. My doctor says its my ovaries waking up after bcp use but would it be the pcos? Like a cyst acting up. These cramps last for days, stop for a day or two then start up again leaving me thinking implantation, ovulation or af. Confusing!
Anyone 2nd this? 

Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

One more question. Lots of mixed oponions on the internet to this one......
If i have a period does it mean i ovulated? My doctor says yes you must be ovulation to have a period. But other websites say not all of the time.
On this one i am going with my doctors answer but any views on this question?
:dust:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Im cd5 now and af has turned into sticky brown discharge its almost over! No cramps or nothing.
> But can i ask you fellow pcosrs, do you feel constant cramping throughout your cycle no matter how long or short it is? Cramps like af but less intense. My doctor says its my ovaries waking up after bcp use but would it be the pcos? Like a cyst acting up. These cramps last for days, stop for a day or two then start up again leaving me thinking implantation, ovulation or af. Confusing!
> Anyone 2nd this?
> 
> Xxxx

I can second this. I've had a lot of cramping but haven't ovulated since november so it can't be down to that.


----------



## CocoMia

Grrr to my vanshing posts again!

I have lots of cramping and sharp pains that seem to coincide with more positive looking OPK's(still never had a true +)

I had crippling cramps on Sunday after getting a stonger second line 3 times on an OPK on Saturday so thinking I had ovulated DTD 3 times at the weekend but I've just tested now and again yesterday and still have a strong looking second line?!

I think you're right and the cramps could be related to the PCOS but also because my body still hasn't rid itself of the BCP apparently that it's stuggling to release an egg? To add to that my latest ultrasound said it was my badly affected ovary that seemed to be causing these prolonged ovulation signs/periods...

very confusing but it seems OPK's might help to explain the cramps but can't do much for ovulation as our raised LH levels are just misleading.... I still don't know if I've O'd???

x


----------



## CocoMia

on your second point I've had a period (or what seemed to be extended bleeding) but it was confirmed by my bloods that I hadn't ovulated :cry:

Sorry if anyone knows any different but the bleeding (whether it was a true period or just symptoms of my PCOS) didn't guarantee I had O'd as I only seem to ever 3 months...

x


----------



## CocoMia

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi nlk.
> So sorry to hear things are not going great at the moment but I think it's good that you have formulated a plan and list of questions. I really believe we have to push our doctors and therefore we need to be informed before we meet with them.
> 
> My new aim is to be pregnant by Christmas too and I am being very positive at the moment...it will happen for us!!!
> 
> Sorry I cant be much help, but am thinking of you anyway.xx

NLK I'm sorry you've been having a really tough time, I think crossroads of what to try next r what they might tell you is the toughest time :(

NLK and Stella: should we all set Christmas as our deadline? Christmas cheer and autumn bumps ;)

I hope you're both Ok and will be good to hear how you are getting on and what tour next steps are. Sorry I can't be more help with suggestions but I'm new to the options especially since I'm given very very few by my consultant :(

Thinking of everyone on this looong Tuesday

X


----------



## nlk

Hi :)

hope everyone is ok...been really busy, and had lots on my mind, so haven't really contributed much in here recently.

I'm starting a new cycle of drugs soon..just going to take provera on friday to kickstart the cycle. It will mean that I actually have the followup app. before I've finished this cycle, before I've even had a scan actually, but at least I'll be doing something, and not just sitting and waiting around. So this is good. I think.

Hope everyone is doing well. And I agree with Coco, christmas cheer and autumn bumps :thumbup:


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk said:


> Hi :)
> 
> hope everyone is ok...been really busy, and had lots on my mind, so haven't really contributed much in here recently.
> 
> I'm starting a new cycle of drugs soon..just going to take provera on friday to kickstart the cycle. It will mean that I actually have the followup app. before I've finished this cycle, before I've even had a scan actually, but at least I'll be doing something, and not just sitting and waiting around. So this is good. I think.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. And I agree with Coco, christmas cheer and autumn bumps :thumbup:

Good luck with the upcoming things! I'm just waiting out until September when I can finally see an OBGYN for the first time. We can actually get a clear picture of what's going on inside of this body of mine. I'm so tired of feeling frustrated.


----------



## nlk

It totally sucks, ghinspire. I really hope your appointment goes well, and you can get a clearer idea of everything going on. 

I just want to be done already. It hurts so bad finding out more people have managed to get pregnant.


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk said:


> It totally sucks, ghinspire. I really hope your appointment goes well, and you can get a clearer idea of everything going on.
> 
> I just want to be done already. It hurts so bad finding out more people have managed to get pregnant.

I know what you mean. It makes my insides ache sometimes. All I want is for all of us to have that excited feeling. It has to be us soon. It's just starting to feel like I am being left behind.


----------



## Katerz

Sending everyone all the luck in the world.

Hope you dont mind me lurking here still, you're all so lovely and as hopeful said 1st tri boards are scary to read!

Mumface with the cramping thing, before i was referred to FS i'd wake some mornings with crampy feelings and feeling bloated all the time, no idea what it was, never thought to ask doc. 

GH really hoping the specialist gives you the answers you want, at least you know you're on the right path.

nlk good luck with the next lot of treatment - get the Mr and BD like there is no tomorrow! Haha

Huggles xxxx


----------



## StellaBella24

CocoMia said:


> StellaBella24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi nlk.
> So sorry to hear things are not going great at the moment but I think it's good that you have formulated a plan and list of questions. I really believe we have to push our doctors and therefore we need to be informed before we meet with them.
> 
> My new aim is to be pregnant by Christmas too and I am being very positive at the moment...it will happen for us!!!
> 
> Sorry I cant be much help, but am thinking of you anyway.xx
> 
> NLK I'm sorry you've been having a really tough time, I think crossroads of what to try next r what they might tell you is the toughest time :(
> 
> NLK and Stella: should we all set Christmas as our deadline? Christmas cheer and autumn bumps ;)
> 
> I hope you're both Ok and will be good to hear how you are getting on and what tour next steps are. Sorry I can't be more help with suggestions but I'm new to the options especially since I'm given very very few by my consultant :(
> 
> Thinking of everyone on this looong Tuesday
> 
> XClick to expand...

Yep! I agree. A bump whilst putting up the christmas tree would be like being in heaven :cloud9:

Just been visiting OH family. His younger brother has 2 (girlfriend smoked heavily with both!) and his sister has her 12 week scan tomorrow plus a step daughter.
Its sooooo hard. Was feeling chilled and positive but now i feel sad again. Must shake myself out of this...3 days at work and then its the 6wks summer hols!!!!!:happydance: The joy of being a teacher :thumbup:


----------



## mumface26

Yes christmas bumps all round please!
Af should be gone very very soon for me and dp said.wewill bd evrry other day. The only thing is he is up.at 5am mon-fri for work so when i get back at 9:15pm as i work lates he is either snoozi.g or half asleep. Hes so tired due to his early starts bless him. He wants to bd (what bloke doesnt??) but hes tired. Oh well wewill make it work.
:dust: and :hugs: to us all! 
Bring on the xmas bumps!!!

Ps if my grammar sucks its coz im bumping around on a bus trying to type on my phone.
Xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I will be 8 months at Christmas and so excited!
And coco, opks can't predict ov, just the LH surge beforehand. Pcosers constantly get LH surges as the body is forever trying to ov but then it turns to a cyst so your body starts again with the LH. I do not at all recommend opks with pcos, my doc says they're pointless. The fact that your having pain around that time prob proves the cysts theory


----------



## StayHopeful

ghinspire22 said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> It totally sucks, ghinspire. I really hope your appointment goes well, and you can get a clearer idea of everything going on.
> 
> I just want to be done already. It hurts so bad finding out more people have managed to get pregnant.
> 
> I know what you mean. It makes my insides ache sometimes. All I want is for all of us to have that excited feeling. It has to be us soon. It's just starting to feel like I am being left behind.Click to expand...

:hugs: I know exactly what you mean. I can't seem to get enthusiastic or hopeful about this month. I keep thinking that it hasn't worked for the last 7 months, what's going to make it different this time?


----------



## ghinspire22

September 25th feels like light years away right now. That was the earliest appointment she had and I took it. I put myself on the cancellation list just in case but it feels like it's only going to be bad news when I go. 

I feel like I'm going to put in all this effort to get to the specialist and they are going to tell me that I'm broken forever.

I know that is just fear talking but it's just all so darn hopeless right now.

All this waiting..


----------



## mumface26

When i did an opk on 28/6 i got a faint line under the control line. Then i did it again on 7/7 and just got the control line. Af came on 12/7.
I have thrown my opks away as i agree with hopeful they are not good but i am keeping the faith i may have tried to ovulate, maybe just need to coax the eggy weggy out of hiding with clomid.
Until then its healthy eating, exercise, happy thoughts and plenty of bd'ng!!

We will do it. We will have bfp's by the end of 2012!! 

:dust:


----------



## CocoMia

Hopeful - thanks so much for that advice; I thought I was going made and am getting double/faint/pink/evap line vision from staring at all my OPKs lined up!

Am throwing them away tomorrow!! Fresh start and will just accept that us "lucky" (ha!!) pcos'ers don't have to bother with trying to catch the right time. I will go back to my symptom spotting which usually helps me wait out the 2weeks whilst feeling a bit bonkers for squeezing my NBA to see of they are tender (which they are because I keep squeezing them!!)

Haha don't be a stranger hopeful; we'll need your advice by Christmas :)

X


----------



## CocoMia

Haha typo! *nba Should read BOOBS! I've not nicknamed them or anything! Although maybe I should as were having so much interaction?

Ok I am losing the plot now... No more coffee!!

Goodnight Girlies, sweet dreams 

X


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> September 25th feels like light years away right now. That was the earliest appointment she had and I took it. I put myself on the cancellation list just in case but it feels like it's only going to be bad news when I go.
> 
> I feel like I'm going to put in all this effort to get to the specialist and they are going to tell me that I'm broken forever.
> 
> I know that is just fear talking but it's just all so darn hopeless right now.
> 
> All this waiting..

Oh please dont lose faith! you will concieve with the help of the gyno. I wobt be referred until october and they probably wont see me until november......
We have to stay strong and focused. Af makes our minds think crazy and sometimes horrid thoughts but we can and will be fixed.
I am starting my new cycle with a spring in my step in a hope it will help me towards mt bfp as feeling stressed and anxious can have negative affects on you.

Stay strong we will do this!

:dust:


----------



## Gabi1787

Hi girls! I am posting this here because I am not sure where else to post it, I am brand new to this site and it's kind of confusing still! 

I am 25 and have always had irregular cycles (usually around 60-65 days). I started taking Clear Blue Easy opks earlier this month and I got a + the last day of my AF. Since then I have been taking them every day (sometimes twice), out of the last 15 days, 9 of them have been + and a few negative. Everything I read says I have PCOS. I don't have anything of the other symptoms other than the irregular cycles. I am so confused as to what to do. Do the irregular cycles alone mean that I probably have PCOS?


----------



## CocoMia

Hiya Hun and welcome! 

My first noticeable symptom was irregular cycles and painful period pains that followed no pattern and sometimes were as far apart as 70 days or more.

I was only diagnosed about 1month and a half ago and they did bloods and a scan to check my fsh, testosterone, thyroid function, progesterone (spelling?!) and oestrogen levels then did an U/S to confirm. It's worth asking your doc about your concerns although the ladies here have explained to me that OpKs can't always be relied upon as they only detect a surge in LH not actual ovulation.

Good luck Hun and hope you get some answers from your Dr

X


----------



## CocoMia

Ghinspire - like nexus said please just remember we're all in this together and if you're feeling down then were here to remind you that a new cycle is a new chance and a new start and you can't let those horrible hormones from AF bring you down because her showing up means it the start if another go.

We WILL do this by the end of the year I am absolutely sure and if it doesn't happen for you before your next appointment (which it might!!) then you're going to get the magic key next time you go.

Thinking of everyone, 

Coco x


----------



## nexis

Gabi1787 said:


> Hi girls! I am posting this here because I am not sure where else to post it, I am brand new to this site and it's kind of confusing still!
> 
> I am 25 and have always had irregular cycles (usually around 60-65 days). I started taking Clear Blue Easy opks earlier this month and I got a + the last day of my AF. Since then I have been taking them every day (sometimes twice), out of the last 15 days, 9 of them have been + and a few negative. Everything I read says I have PCOS. I don't have anything of the other symptoms other than the irregular cycles. I am so confused as to what to do. Do the irregular cycles alone mean that I probably have PCOS?

Hi and welcome :) I was diagnosed with PCOS in may this year. I've always had irregular cycles which have been long to nonexistent since coming off the pill. Other than that, I've always been overweight (only partly down to the PCOS) and I have some very fine light coloured hair on my face but no other PCOS symptoms. I was never sure that I had it as one of my friends was diagnosed years ago and she has a lot of hair, on her neck, chest and much more hair than she should on her arms and legs - as I didn't have any of this I thought I probably didn't have PCOS.

Basically what I'm saying is that you don't have to have all the "normal" symptoms of PCOS to have it.mbest thing you can do is go to your doctor, mine did bloods to test for LH, FSH and testosterone. Testosterone came back slightly high so she sent me for an u/s scan to see if they could see any cysts. They did and confirmed PCOS. I hope that all made some sense!


----------



## mumface26

Gabi1787 said:


> Hi girls! I am posting this here because I am not sure where else to post it, I am brand new to this site and it's kind of confusing still!
> 
> I am 25 and have always had irregular cycles (usually around 60-65 days). I started taking Clear Blue Easy opks earlier this month and I got a + the last day of my AF. Since then I have been taking them every day (sometimes twice), out of the last 15 days, 9 of them have been + and a few negative. Everything I read says I have PCOS. I don't have anything of the other symptoms other than the irregular cycles. I am so confused as to what to do. Do the irregular cycles alone mean that I probably have PCOS?

Hello and welcome!
wow your experience with opks sounds confusing so having said that i would stop using them asap. I wouldnt even bb temp either. Also as coco said go to the doctor for an ultrasound scan its the only way pcos can be found.
I hope you find answers soon. Good luck! 
:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Ps my hormonal blood test came back normal and my scan revealed enlarged ovaries with cysts. My doctpr said she studied the picture and said i had pcos. If i am overweight its only by about 8lbs or something, my skin is oily on the tzone and i have a garden path (a line of hair from my belly button to my pubic area) i also get random cramps mainly on my left side. My first cycle after bcp was 33 days followed by a whopping 54days. I believe bcp messed me up so im waiting for my cycles to calm down.

However on cd 40 my progesterone levels were tested and they were low, af came on cd54 so maybe it was low coz i was due on?
I am still in denial about my pcos......best way i think. Ignorance is bliss and all that.

:dust:


----------



## laurabe

i'm now on CD50. was expecting AF today. but nothing yet and a BFN.. I had loads of positive OPKs on CD34 & CD35 

Fed up. This is the longest cycle so far for me..


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> i'm now on CD50. was expecting AF today. but nothing yet and a BFN.. I had loads of positive OPKs on CD34 & CD35
> 
> Fed up. This is the longest cycle so far for me..

But yet doctors wont help regardless if you are cd50 since your last one. "just one of thos things" according to my doctor. My af came cd54 for me and i think i got a positive opk around cd38/39.
i dont remember whacky cycles prior to bcp, yes they were heavier and painful but never 50od days apart. I think i had some regularity as i never remember stressing with late perids.
Bcp had messed me up!


----------



## ghinspire22

laurabe said:


> i'm now on CD50. was expecting AF today. but nothing yet and a BFN.. I had loads of positive OPKs on CD34 & CD35
> 
> Fed up. This is the longest cycle so far for me..

Long cycles are the worst. I had a 65 day cycle before I went to the doctor and was diagnosed with PCOS. It can be the most frustrating thing. Right now I am dealing with short cycles. Instead of 32 day cycles it has been 22-27 day cycles.

I pray we will get it soon.


----------



## Katerz

Mumface I recon bcp messed me up too! After coming off them I wouldnt see AF for a good 4-5 months! But she reared her ugly head on the day before we got hitched though! Grr.

There should be a button you press to bring on an AF!!


----------



## ghinspire22

I am drinking a little English Breakfast Tea and wondering what I should do today. I'm wondering if I should go somewhere to write or do the laundry that has been piling up. 

I feel so out of sorts. I have been sleeping like crazy through this period. The blood never stops. It is bright red just keeps coming. I keep thinking that it might let up and finally be over but it has been going strong since Sunday. It's insane. Isn't it enough already?

I'm hoping that this cycle will be the one. That it's just emptying everything out so that I can start fresh. That's what I hope it all means. It's hard to tell though.


----------



## CocoMia

Mumface - Great news that your bloods were fine!

The PCOS diagnosis was hard for me to take too as apart from messed up cycles (after BCP) and the fact they have a scan picture showing one round ovary and one that looks like a flower (there are cysts all round like petals but not pretty!!!!) I wouldn't even think to ask for the diagnosis. I'm very slim and do have the line on my belly too but the body hair is common in my family anyway as I'm mixed race and very dark so not sure if i'm meant to have a lot anyway! :haha: 

Whilst the diagnosis is useful and can help progress things in terms of appointments and referral etc I find it a little irrelevant and just focus my attention on what's happening and what they can do about it. Them giving it a name has not filled me with confidence when it seems the syndrome is so unpredictable in everyone... :dohh:

If it makes anyone feel better (and as it's not in my signature) after coming off the pill my cycles have been 34, 31, 57, 43, 30, 50, 59, 41, 62, 53, 31 and counting.. When I look at them like that it makes me laugh to think the average is 28?! Who has even had a 28?!?! :shrug:

x


----------



## CocoMia

Ghinspire - if your cycles have been all over the place this may be your first one like you say that is just getting rid of everything.

For PCOS that's good though isn't it as well have trouble getting rid of the broken down follicles and leaving traces behind. FX for you that you'll feel lots better when it's finally over and you'll O nice and strong on your next cycle. :hugs:

Get some fresh air if you can, that might perk you up a bit although i'm sitting here with a cuppa myself hehe :coffee:

Hope the weather is a bit nicer where you are

x


----------



## ghinspire22

CocoMia said:


> Ghinspire - if your cycles have been all over the place this may be your first one like you say that is just getting rid of everything.
> 
> For PCOS that's good though isn't it as well have trouble getting rid of the broken down follicles and leaving traces behind. FX for you that you'll feel lots better when it's finally over and you'll O nice and strong on your next cycle. :hugs:
> 
> Get some fresh air if you can, that might perk you up a bit although i'm sitting here with a cuppa myself hehe :coffee:
> 
> Hope the weather is a bit nicer where you are
> 
> x

It's actually quite hot here. I love the heat though, my husband is not a huge fan of it. I love when it gets to be 90 degrees. I hope this weather keeps up when we go to the beach on the 28th of the month. It will be our first vacation in a long time. I'm going to need the relaxation.


----------



## CocoMia

Wow it is rainy, drizzly and cold here! British summer has skipped us this year. I think the US has stolen all our sun. Perfect for the Olympics, live up to our name of Grey Britain! 

Yes a chill out at the beach will be great for you to relax, get away and soak up those happy sunny rays :happydance: 

I'm the same; the boyf can't stand it and I am out cooking in the haze hehe

After all our hospital visits recently I am trying to book some time off, maybe not even go anywhere but just relax and breathe and spend time together that doesn't involve waiting rooms or needles!

x


----------



## ghinspire22

CocoMia said:


> Wow it is rainy, drizzly and cold here! British summer has skipped us this year. I think the US has stolen all our sun. Perfect for the Olympics, live up to our name of Grey Britain!
> 
> Yes a chill out at the beach will be great for you to relax, get away and soak up those happy sunny rays :happydance:
> 
> I'm the same; the boyf can't stand it and I am out cooking in the haze hehe
> 
> After all our hospital visits recently I am trying to book some time off, maybe not even go anywhere but just relax and breathe and spend time together that doesn't involve waiting rooms or needles!
> 
> x

That sounds like a good idea. I think everyone needs their time to regroup.

Hubby and I went to Scotland last summer and it was quite soggy. I didn't mind though because I had always wanted to go. I didn't mind a little rain. 

Right now I'm freezing because husband of mine decided the AC needs to be cranked to freezing cold.


----------



## nexis

So far I've not really has any problems with the metformin, bit of an upset stomach here and there. From what I've been reading though I'm not looking forward to upping it to 1000mg. 

On an unrelated note, anyone else been having issues viewing this thread? Rest of the site fine but when I go to this thread on the iPad, it loads then redirects to some dodgy dating site?? Hasn't happened on my phone and it's only on this thread..


----------



## mumface26

My af has officially gone but today im having cramps on and off and thin cm. Maybe its leading up to the big O? Im cd 6 so will he bd'ng every other night (or morning.....or both!) so if i do get the big O we might catch the egg! 

Glad everyone is doing good.
Xxxxx
:dust:


----------



## laurabe

Good luck mumface..

My last cycle was 42 days (BFP then chemical)

this one CD50.. hoping to be back to normal after this..


----------



## mumface26

Wow break time at work goes no where! 
Back to work now :cry:


----------



## laurabe

I know what you mean lol. On friday n saturday I am working 3pm - midnight :(


----------



## mumface26

If we catch the egg on this cycle my due date would be 19th april 3 days before my birthday how cool!
Laurabe i work 12-8 so not too bad but 3-midnight that sucks! Would you get your hours changed when baby comes? I wouls be ok with mine as i would take baby to.grandmas at 10am then set off to work. Dp would pick baby up 6pm and take it from there. Im worried as when i get home at night baby would be in bed but at least id have mornings with baby and dp would have evenings. Its not an option for me to stop working so would need to go back full time.

Xx


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> So far I've not really has any problems with the metformin, bit of an upset stomach here and there. From what I've been reading though I'm not looking forward to upping it to 1000mg.
> 
> On an unrelated note, anyone else been having issues viewing this thread? Rest of the site fine but when I go to this thread on the iPad, it loads then redirects to some dodgy dating site?? Hasn't happened on my phone and it's only on this thread..

No never had probs viewing but when i edit my posts on my phone it wont let me place the cursor where i need it hence wby i have so many typing errors in my posts.
Have u got a setting to turn off pop ups? 
Xx


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> So far I've not really has any problems with the metformin, bit of an upset stomach here and there. From what I've been reading though I'm not looking forward to upping it to 1000mg.
> 
> On an unrelated note, anyone else been having issues viewing this thread? Rest of the site fine but when I go to this thread on the iPad, it loads then redirects to some dodgy dating site?? Hasn't happened on my phone and it's only on this thread..
> 
> No never had probs viewing but when i edit my posts on my phone it wont let me place the cursor where i need it hence wby i have so many typing errors in my posts.
> Have u got a setting to turn off pop ups?
> XxClick to expand...

Weirdly it's stopped doing it now :dohh:


----------



## mumface26

Dp fast asleep. Good job im only cd6 so no where near the bigO but with pcos you can never tell.......best wake him up. Its hard to get in the mood for bd right after your period isnt it?
Xxx


----------



## Gabi1787

Thank you so much!! It really helps to know I'm not just reading 1538 posts a day and making things up in my head! Good luck to you!!


----------



## Gabi1787

CocoMia said:


> Hiya Hun and welcome!
> 
> My first noticeable symptom was irregular cycles and painful period pains that followed no pattern and sometimes were as far apart as 70 days or more.
> 
> I was only diagnosed about 1month and a half ago and they did bloods and a scan to check my fsh, testosterone, thyroid function, progesterone (spelling?!) and oestrogen levels then did an U/S to confirm. It's worth asking your doc about your concerns although the ladies here have explained to me that OpKs can't always be relied upon as they only detect a surge in LH not actual ovulation.
> 
> Good luck Hun and hope you get some answers from your Dr
> 
> X

^^ thank you very much! I called my doctor and have an appt for an ultrasound on the 30th!!


----------



## CocoMia

That's great Gabi! That will give you an answer on the spot which will help to get things moving :) 

X


----------



## laurabe

Back to day 1


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> Back to day 1

Has af come? At least now you can begin a new cycle! 
Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Gabi1787 said:


> CocoMia said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Hun and welcome!
> 
> My first noticeable symptom was irregular cycles and painful period pains that followed no pattern and sometimes were as far apart as 70 days or more.
> 
> I was only diagnosed about 1month and a half ago and they did bloods and a scan to check my fsh, testosterone, thyroid function, progesterone (spelling?!) and oestrogen levels then did an U/S to confirm. It's worth asking your doc about your concerns although the ladies here have explained to me that OpKs can't always be relied upon as they only detect a surge in LH not actual ovulation.
> 
> Good luck Hun and hope you get some answers from your Dr
> 
> X
> 
> ^^ thank you very much! I called my doctor and have an appt for an ultrasound on the 30th!!Click to expand...

Good! If they find pcos ask for help and mean it.
If i could rewind to that faitfull day i would have been firmer. Instead i have to go back in october for a referral. doctors know there is a problem but wont help me yet.

I hope your scan goes well and they can help you! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## mumface26

Bd'd last night. Dp woke up after his snooze.
I couldnt sleep. My mind was buzzing afterwards. My niece may be having her c section today so thats exciting and then im feeling super confident with this cycle.
I have had two periods on my own since quitting bcp in april. They were spaced out but i still had them that means alot to me.

:dust:


----------



## stevens2010

Hey girls just thought I'd drop in and say hi. 

I was diagnosed in April with cysts on my ovaries yet my hormonal profile was fine and normal. Consultant told me I had PCOS and he put me on 100mg of Clomid for 6 cycles and I'm currently on my 3rd round. It has worked for me though! My cycles before Clomid were over 100 days apart and I was not ovulating. My first round of Clomid made me ov around cd 19/20 and my AF arrived bang on time and it gave me a 32 day cycle. My second cycle was 31 days and I'm hoping this time we will be successful and get a BFP.

We have been TTC for just over 2 years and we feel like we've been given a fair chance of getting pregnant with the Clomid so DH counts us as TTC for 3 months cos without the Clomid, we've not been ovulating. 

FX for everyone!


----------



## ghinspire22

stevens2010 said:


> Hey girls just thought I'd drop in and say hi.
> 
> I was diagnosed in April with cysts on my ovaries yet my hormonal profile was fine and normal. Consultant told me I had PCOS and he put me on 100mg of Clomid for 6 cycles and I'm currently on my 3rd round. It has worked for me though! My cycles before Clomid were over 100 days apart and I was not ovulating. My first round of Clomid made me ov around cd 19/20 and my AF arrived bang on time and it gave me a 32 day cycle. My second cycle was 31 days and I'm hoping this time we will be successful and get a BFP.
> 
> We have been TTC for just over 2 years and we feel like we've been given a fair chance of getting pregnant with the Clomid so DH counts us as TTC for 3 months cos without the Clomid, we've not been ovulating.
> 
> FX for everyone!

Good luck!!! My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface26 said:


> Bd'd last night. Dp woke up after his snooze.
> I couldnt sleep. My mind was buzzing afterwards. My niece may be having her c section today so thats exciting and then im feeling super confident with this cycle.
> I have had two periods on my own since quitting bcp in april. They were spaced out but i still had them that means alot to me.
> 
> :dust:

I am really hoping for you. Fingers crossed.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just letting u girls know I got my nuchal results back today and everything is fine and healthy with bub :)


----------



## CocoMia

So pleased for you hopeful!! :thumbup:

That's such great news and hope you're feeling lovely and glowing and keep us updated with news on you and bubs

X


----------



## mumface26

Good luck stevens let this be your year! Xxxxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Just letting u girls know I got my nuchal results back today and everything is fine and healthy with bub :)

Wonderful news!


----------



## ghinspire22

AF Update: It is FINALLY slowing down. I don't feel like the red sea is coming out anymore. lol 

I am getting that much closer to the end of AF. I'm hoping by the weekend husband of mine and I can start bding once again. 

I'm not going to lie I am so in the mood to pounce right now. It's frustrating not being able to get close to my husband like I want to right now.


----------



## CocoMia

Ghinspire that's always the way!! Week before you want everyone to get set and leave you alone ESP your man then as soon as she arrives you fancy it!!

Such a nightmare!!

Please to hear it's not too long to wait ;) roll on the weekend

X


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Just letting u girls know I got my nuchal results back today and everything is fine and healthy with bub :)

Great news! Take care xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Other way round for me! Im cd7 and in no mood for bd! Give me a few days and i will be ready to pounce. Dp reckons i have a look in my eyes and a certain smell and carry myself differeny when im 'needing' it ??! I wonder if he is sensing fertility?
I suppose when you have been together for almost 6 years its easy to notice these things.
Well still no news on my great niece arriving. It will be tomorrow now. so excited but it no longer makes me want to cry. Maybe i had pms before. Of course there may be tewrs when i see her but tears of happiness! Followed by "whens it my turn?" tears.

Xxxxx


----------



## sue_88

Hi Ladies,
Hope everyone is feeling ok.

I've got my fertility appointment tomorrow, haven't been on the boards much I'm really worried my relationship is breaking down :-(

We're going through some stuff, to the point I'm not sure we should be TTC. I am going to my appointment tomorrow, OH isn't coming as he's got to work, but after that who knows. I think we really need some serious talks.

So have been very upset & feeling let down by someone I love with all my heart, totally emotional. Not sure what else to add. I'll have my happy, smiley face on for tomorrow but breaking up inside as he wont be by my side.

Anyway on a more cheerful note:
Hopeful - that's so great about the nuchal scan, really pleased everything is going well :) keep us updated!!


----------



## mumface26

Oh sue im so sorry to hear this, maybe he is anxious about tomorrow?
I really hope everything turns out good for you.
Me n dp go through phases of omg get out of my face to i cant live without you etc.
Good luck with everything.
I will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending :dust:
Xxxxxxxxx
:hug:


----------



## mumface26

Just got back from work and raided the fridge. I have just eaten a few spoonfuls of betty crocker butter icing, fudge flavour. Very nice but what a thing to snack on. Feel sick now bleh!
Random post sorry!


----------



## Chiles

*Saying Goodbye*

Ladies, this will be my last post on this thread....I wish You all the luck, and plenty bfps very soon!!!! If I can be any help to any of you my inbox is always open. Feel free to stalk my pregnancy journal( in my signature) Or just drop by to see how everything is going!!!!!! I will try to remember to drop in every sooo often but this thread move soooo fast...it may be all new ppl when I come back. lol. GOOODDDDD LUCCCKKKKKK!!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## StayHopeful

That's great news, hopeful! And Sue, I hope everything turns out okay for you. We're sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## mumface26

All the best chiles! H&H!
:hug:


----------



## mumface26

Im a great aunty! 10:30am weighing 7lbs she arrived. I cant wait to see her. I bet she is so precious!
Cant wait until its my turn. 
Come on ovaries! Make eggs not cysts!!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

I am hoping that this is the last day of AF. I woudl really like to get back to the baby making process. 

*sighs*


----------



## CocoMia

I'm really sorry to hear you're both going through a difficult time Sue. Relationships are hard enough without the added pressure of ttc!

Chiles wishing you all the best for the next few months :) 

And Mumface! Congratulations on becoming a great aunty!!

Can we make a t shirt that says that tagline? 

"eggs not cysts" :)

I've just come back from my hospital appointment having Cryotherapy on my cervix and am feeling pretty sorry for myself. So Ghinspire I know what you mean I've got a long few days of wanting to get back to "it" too! :(

X


----------



## mumface26

CocoMia said:


> I'm really sorry to hear you're both going through a difficult time Sue. Relationships are hard enough without the added pressure of ttc!
> 
> Chiles wishing you all the best for the next few months :)
> 
> And Mumface! Congratulations on becoming a great aunty!!
> 
> Can we make a t shirt that says that tagline?
> 
> "eggs not cysts" :)
> 
> I've just come back from my hospital appointment having Cryotherapy on my cervix and am feeling pretty sorry for myself. So Ghinspire I know what you mean I've got a long few days of wanting to get back to "it" too! :(
> 
> X

Cryptherapy is that cold coagulation? I had that done 3 years ago for abnormal cells. i was ok after 4 days.
that would make a great t shirt make eggs not cysts!! 

Xxx


----------



## mumface26

Ghinspire i know what you mean! Go away af you are not welcome in this town! 
Lets make this cycle count!
I will ovulate, i will ovulate, i will ovulate!! 
Im a great aunty :happydance: she is going to get so many hugs from her great aunty jojo!! 

:dust:


----------



## Chiles

Thanks and Good Luck to all my PCOS Cysters!!! See you all around!!!!


----------



## mumface26

I will ovulate this cycle. I will I will I will!!!
My egg will be fertilized, it will oh yes it will!
Then our bean will make itself at home and then make its presence known to me and say mummy im here! 
Now that my niece has had hers i am so determined to get my bfp!


----------



## sue_88

Good Luck Chiles!! Enjoy the ride :)

Mumface - YAY Congratulations!!! Give plenty of snuggles to that new precious baby!

Ghinspire - Hope you're feeling ok! Hope AF has gone AWOL for you now. Fingers crossed next cycle.

Thanks for the kind words Coco & others. We have spoken about things today and we're both just going to take some space. He's moved in with his parents for a week, I just think we're under so much pressure, he is working 18 hour days and it's killing our buzz. We just need to reassess our priorities.

Hope everyone else is ok.


Well I went to my fertility appointment today. He was a Greek consultant, very very lovely. He made me feel at complete ease. We did a brief family history, which he wrote down then he did an examination and some swabs (COLD SPECULUM!!! I've never had a smear or anything like that done before so that was very interesting and bloody uncomfortable!) and I had 3 bottles of blood taken to look at hormone levels.

next he wants to send me for a HSG which I will hopefully have done in August if they can fit me in but depending on cycles dates and my holiday ive got booked it may have to be September. Then in October we go back to the doctor & get clomid !!! :)

Im so pleased I had a fabulous appointment, and hopefully in 3 months time I get my drugs!!! What we did learn today is that we are not eligible for NHS funded IVF due to OH already having children but he reassured me we can have as many private cycles that we want so we're fine with that. But fingers crossed it wont come to that, and doctor said to me he thinks month #1 on clomid i'll be pregnant! :)

Chuffed and relaxed! xX


----------



## mumface26

Sue im so happy your appointment went well and they are able to help! Thats so good after 1 clomid cycle you could get bfp i like how your doctor was so positive!
The word ivf scares me as dp said he doesnt want to go down that lane but ot wont come to that! 
I hope you and dp are ok too. Sometimes even a night apart can work wonders. His job spunds a.nigjtmare but jobs can stress people. Dp was really nasty to me on and off for a few weeks last year, turned out his boss was giving him shed loads of work to do and critasizing everything he did, in my mind she was bullying him. More too it than that, the words union and tribunal made her stop lol!
Sorry! Random texts again! 

Have a great weekend everyone! 
Xxxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sue, 1st round clomid did it for me! 
But my fs gave me clomid straight away and said if it hadn't worked in 3 months then we'd do hsg etc, the date for that would have been yesterday


----------



## ghinspire22

sue_88 said:


> Good Luck Chiles!! Enjoy the ride :)
> 
> Mumface - YAY Congratulations!!! Give plenty of snuggles to that new precious baby!
> 
> Ghinspire - Hope you're feeling ok! Hope AF has gone AWOL for you now. Fingers crossed next cycle.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words Coco & others. We have spoken about things today and we're both just going to take some space. He's moved in with his parents for a week, I just think we're under so much pressure, he is working 18 hour days and it's killing our buzz. We just need to reassess our priorities.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.
> 
> 
> Well I went to my fertility appointment today. He was a Greek consultant, very very lovely. He made me feel at complete ease. We did a brief family history, which he wrote down then he did an examination and some swabs (COLD SPECULUM!!! I've never had a smear or anything like that done before so that was very interesting and bloody uncomfortable!) and I had 3 bottles of blood taken to look at hormone levels.
> 
> next he wants to send me for a HSG which I will hopefully have done in August if they can fit me in but depending on cycles dates and my holiday ive got booked it may have to be September. Then in October we go back to the doctor & get clomid !!! :)
> 
> Im so pleased I had a fabulous appointment, and hopefully in 3 months time I get my drugs!!! What we did learn today is that we are not eligible for NHS funded IVF due to OH already having children but he reassured me we can have as many private cycles that we want so we're fine with that. But fingers crossed it wont come to that, and doctor said to me he thinks month #1 on clomid i'll be pregnant! :)
> 
> Chuffed and relaxed! xX

I'm so happy for you. I'm glad it went really well that is SO important. Yay!


----------



## gsdowner1

well no update here really, im unsure if i even ovulated this round... so i am just waiting for AF to arrive if not its provera time then possibly clomid round 3 or i am thinking about taking vitex i've heard good things about it.... anyone heard of it before??? :shrug:


----------



## Katerz

That's great news sue! 2nd clomid round worked for us amazing little tablet!

Mumface this WIll be your cycle ad congrats on becoming a great aunt!!

I'm off to egypt for two weeks tomorrow I am über excited! Cannot wait for a bit of r&r :)


----------



## CocoMia

Sue that's such great news and hope that with a little space you'll both clear your heads and be desperate for a cuddle and a kiss when you're both feeling calmer an more relaxed. Everyone needs some time to get their wads around this process it is all consuming and stressful and far more than two people can cope with and not feel overwhelmed. Sounds like the wheels are in motion so that is brilliant - you're on the way to making your bubs!!

Mumface - I might need to ask your advice in a few days as since I had it done I've been feeling worse. Good to know in a couple of days it should settle down. That's for that as I've only been able to google it and all you read are the horror stories!! It was for cervical erosion from the BCP but I understand the process is exactly the same for both. I passed out straight after so my pride is as sore as my belly! Haha

Have a great weekend everyone and Katerz enjoy your hols, very envious!

X


----------



## nexis

So, went to the loo earlier and there were some small streaks of darkish blood when I wiped (sorry tmi) I am so hoping that maybe its AF but I'm skeptical as only been on the met just over a week. We'll wait and see.


----------



## mumface26

CocoMia said:


> Sue that's such great news and hope that with a little space you'll both clear your heads and be desperate for a cuddle and a kiss when you're both feeling calmer an more relaxed. Everyone needs some time to get their wads around this process it is all consuming and stressful and far more than two people can cope with and not feel overwhelmed. Sounds like the wheels are in motion so that is brilliant - you're on the way to making your bubs!!
> 
> Mumface - I might need to ask your advice in a few days as since I had it done I've been feeling worse. Good to know in a couple of days it should settle down. That's for that as I've only been able to google it and all you read are the horror stories!! It was for cervical erosion from the BCP but I understand the process is exactly the same for both. I passed out straight after so my pride is as sore as my belly! Haha
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone and Katerz enjoy your hols, very envious!
> 
> X

I had my cold coagulation done in the morning, 3 hours later i was in work but luckily i have a desk job so i felt fine. I had mild cramps for a few days and thick yellowish discharge too. We layed off sex for almost a week just to make sure i was ok.
I had a colposcopy done when i was 18 and i cried all the way through and was tembling afterwards, not nice!


----------



## mumface26

Nexis i hope the met is working as its meant to regulate your cycles. If af comes you can start a new cycle! 
Im cd9 today. No cramps, no sore boobs, tacky thin cm and i feel fine. Lets hope i ovulate soon! 
My legs are soooo sore! a road was closed due to a car crash yesterday so i had to get off and walk.back to the main road to take a different bus to work. Half hour walk in heels and im not great in heels! I have blisters on my feet and my legs ache soooo much coz im not used to heals!
Pay day yesterday meant retail therapy for me and dp! We treated us to lunch out (subway!) and some.new clothes! I love shopping!
Getting down to some serious bd over the next few days in anticipation for the bigO!

:dust:
Lots of love!


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface26 said:


> Ghinspire i know what you mean! Go away af you are not welcome in this town!
> Lets make this cycle count!
> I will ovulate, i will ovulate, i will ovulate!!
> Im a great aunty :happydance: she is going to get so many hugs from her great aunty jojo!!
> 
> :dust:

I'm going to be an aunt for the second time in December. My brother-in-law and his wife are expecting their second child. It's nice being an aunt. 

I keep telling myself that this will be my cycle too but I said that the last time and got screwed over. I'm hoping that something changes. Maybe my vacation to the beach on the 28th will bring me good luck.


----------



## ghinspire22

It's Saturday and I am thinking that maybe I should just relax and read. Hubby is at a golf tournament with friends until late. So it's just me. I ended up going to the library to browse for awhile because I felt lonely. Hopefully he gets home so we can spend some time together tonight.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, think of the walk and how good if did you! We are away for the weekend and today I am off to
Australia's largest zoo! Apparently it's so big they hire out bikes and golf buggys, or u can even drive your car around it!


----------



## mumface26

Hope we all had a good weekend! It goes far too quick for my liking. You are back in work before you know it!
My niece is beautiful! I have only seen photos so far but omg shes a gem! I hope to cuddle her next weekend.
So far so good on this cycle. Cd10 and no cramps or anything! Im telling myself that the cramps i had before was my body getting used to no bcp and learning to cope without them.
cm tacky but i feel like diving on dp! I dont think all women get ewcm, i think i get a lot of.clear.cm raound the time of the bigO but we are all different so another woman might get ewcm whereas one wont. 
I feel a bit more accepting of the fact bfp's wont come over night. Even women with no problems at all can take 1 year to concieve.
I will be pregnant by 2013 and i will have a summertime baby. We all will!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm on CD 10 as well, I really hope this cycle is it for us! :dust:

Thanks for saying that about women without problems taking a year sometimes, it helps to remember this. I feel like I'm surrounded by women who got pregnant as a happy accident, but I know that's not the norm and it's good to keep reminding myself of that.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hello everyone!

not been on in about a month since the fateful doctor's appointment! 

what has everyone been up to? :-D

Well, update on me. Since the doctor's appointment, I am going to make a new appointment with a different doctor on Monday to basically tell them I want to go on Metformin to help with my PCOS. Even if the doctor says to not try for a baby, then I'm hoping it will help to regulate my PCOS & hormones and so will help me to lose weight :-D
Altho, I'm quite excited at the moment. My bleeding has stopped and even though I said we're not trying anymore, we ended up doing the deed! and now i'm starting to having signs. I'm trying not to get too excited though as I have had enough disappointment but i'm feeling the following: sensitive/sore bbs, really tired, random dizzy spells, & moodiness with mood swings (ask my partner he has had the full brunt of it this weekend! and I even teared up whilst watching the series SMASH (like GLEE but a bit more grown up). Oh and a few days ago when i wiped (sorry if tmi) there was a smudge of pink but then nothing since! Soooo just got to wait and see.
Partner is a bit anxious as if I am then we will struggle as I am still a temp at where I work so wouldn't get any maternity leave or such but not going to dwell on that until we see the BFP :-D

Sooo that's me....how is everyone?

:-D

xx


----------



## CocoMia

Hi TTCwithPCOS and welcome back!

That's great you're starting to feel symptoms! What day in your cycle are you?

I'm on day 23 and it's been the first month that I seemed to get a nearly positive OPK and temp increase but like you dont want to jinx things or jump ahead!

What day did your symptoms start? Was it only after you noticed some implantation bleeding?

X


----------



## CocoMia

Hi Ghinspire, how are you feeling today? You must be excited for your hold next week! 

We've finally had a bit of sun here and although I've been doubled over with cramps from my Cryotherapy it's much more tolerable when youre in the garden in the sun!

Roll on next week and getting this 2WW over!! I am too impatient and symptom spotting is sending me bonkers :( 

Hope everyone has had a great weekend 

X


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, I've never had ewcm ever. I googled it and it's normal nOt to. Mine went from watery to lotiony. A sperm friendly lube works as ewcm in a bottle! The month I fell I used the Maybe baby one. My hubby hates lube, but it's all natural so doesn't feel like lube. I just used half the recommended dose, and it makes the sperm live longer in you and get to where they've got to go! I didn't even tell him, he just thought I was super excited lol


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface, I've never had ewcm ever. I googled it and it's normal nOt to. Mine went from watery to lotiony. A sperm friendly lube works as ewcm in a bottle! The month I fell I used the Maybe baby one. My hubby hates lube, but it's all natural so doesn't feel like lube. I just used half the recommended dose, and it makes the sperm live longer in you and get to where they've got to go! I didn't even tell him, *he just thought I was super excited lol*


:rofl:


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface, I've never had ewcm ever. I googled it and it's normal nOt to. Mine went from watery to lotiony. A sperm friendly lube works as ewcm in a bottle! The month I fell I used the Maybe baby one. My hubby hates lube, but it's all natural so doesn't feel like lube. I just used half the recommended dose, and it makes the sperm live longer in you and get to where they've got to go! I didn't even tell him, he just thought I was super excited lol

I will be trying that. Dp hates lube too but prior to ttc i used to use it on my dryer days and he was non the wiser.
Now that the new baby has come dp is more determined to get me a bfp. Tge tables have turned its him who is more anxious about it whereas i am far more relaxed.
I told my mum we are ttc, i am super close to my mum so after a long heart to heart i feel so much more relaxed.

Take care everyone! 
Xxx


----------



## mumface26

StayHopeful said:


> I'm on CD 10 as well, I really hope this cycle is it for us! :dust:
> 
> Thanks for saying that about women without problems taking a year sometimes, it helps to remember this. I feel like I'm surrounded by women who got pregnant as a happy accident, but I know that's not the norm and it's good to keep reminding myself of that.

My 3rd big sis took 11 months to concieve her first and she has no problems. And dp's mum took 13 months, she and his dad were ready to go for testing when she got her bfp.
Lets be cycle buds! 
Xxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

CocoMia said:


> Hi Ghinspire, how are you feeling today? You must be excited for your hold next week!
> 
> We've finally had a bit of sun here and although I've been doubled over with cramps from my Cryotherapy it's much more tolerable when youre in the garden in the sun!
> 
> Roll on next week and getting this 2WW over!! I am too impatient and symptom spotting is sending me bonkers :(
> 
> Hope everyone has had a great weekend
> 
> X

I am doing ok. It took a week for my af to go away but since it has been over hubby and I have been enjoying ourselves. I am not due to ovulate until the week we are on holiday. We leave on the 28th. I am getting excited. 

It told my best friend who is pregnant that maybe her baby luck will rub off on me while we are vacationing together. 

I just feel like I shouldn't have to wait to see a specialist in September. I should be able to get pregnant before that...

The frustration is still there but I tell myself that I can do this..


----------



## MrsC10

Hi everyone!! Got back from holiday in the early hours of the morning. Had a great time. Wake up a few hours later and.....AF is here...a week early I might add. So I'm CD1 today. Congrats to Katerz on the BFP! Fantastic news!


----------



## mumface26

Glad you had a nice time mrsc10 damn you af damn you to hell but at least you can start a fresh cycle now!
Im cd11 and having mild cramps with slippy cm. Feeling sick too bit had mexican last.nigjt nd i think ot laid heavy on my stomach.
Mabe leading upto big O for me?? Please please please
Like ghinspire i am hoping some baby luck rubs off on me when i visit my new born great niece this weekend! 
Xxxx


----------



## CocoMia

Ghinspire you have the perfect combo now! Time to relax, a sunny holiday, O day whilst you're away and a tonne of baby dust so go for it Gorky and ten make us all jealous on your return about the amazing time you had and that you bd'd in the sun hehe

MrsC10 welcome back and boo to an early AF but at least its a new cycle and the next chance!

I am not thinking about symptoms or cycle checking or temping as I am officially 2ww crazy hehe I'll blame the sun and test on Friday as we have a bug night out planned so either way the night will end on a good note hehe

Sending everyone lots of sunny summer BD

X


----------



## ghinspire22

MrsC10 said:


> Hi everyone!! Got back from holiday in the early hours of the morning. Had a great time. Wake up a few hours later and.....AF is here...a week early I might add. So I'm CD1 today. Congrats to Katerz on the BFP! Fantastic news!

I feel you so much. My AF ame ten days early last cycle. This is a brand new cycle and I'm headed out for my holiday on Saturday (July 28th). Hopefully this freak Af accident means good things. Things like we are going to get our BFP this time.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Gosh i totally agree. the 2 week wait is stupidly long and dragging! I just jump at the littlest thing and think ooo is this is?!? only for the AF or the BFN to appear! Never miiind 

Ooo i'm jealous of you ladies going away and just coming back off holiday! My partner is paying off a debt at the mo and so we have no spare money at all. And what with the wedding next year, no holidays until the honeymoon...oh joy of joys hehe :-D

My symptoms started after the pink smudge altho the dizzyness has been going for about a week :/ Wiped today and there was creamy CM (sorry if tmi!!) so i'm taking that as a positive sign altho I'm jumping on my partner tonight JUST in case :-D He's away for most of the week (leaves on wednesday morning, not back till Friday night) sooo i'm going to get as much as possible! hehehe :-D

I kind of did a bit of sinning today and ended up in the baby section at Tesco... partner even followed me which was a surprise!... looking at the little clothes! Then partner got bored and pushed me out of the section saying it's for my own good as he doesn't want me to get too excited just in case its a false alarm. Which i understand, but i was having fun!! :-D

xx


----------



## mumface26

Its nice and hot but in true manchester fashion there are clouds hanging around! I love hot weather!
I have dropped a dress size from a uk16 to a uk14 and i have not even dieted properly or lost pounds its strange! I had time to look at clothes before work todag and fell in love with loads of sruff.
Can you drop a size but not pounds? Its strange but im hoping it will help towards a bfp!
:dust:


----------



## nexis

No news here, still getting occasional light cramps but nothing else. Got to carry on taking 500mg of met til Friday when it goes up to 1000mg. Was feeling a bit down today but I've cheered myself up by reserving myself one of those bracelets everyone has with the glass beads. Been saving up to get one in Argos, but they released a new catalogue on Saturday and they've discontinued some of the Rhona Sutton ones - £99.99 reduced to £34.99. It's a bracelet with 8 beads. The one I was saving for was £40 with no beads so I'm treating myself to this one instead. I would never of bought myself such an expensive one if it hadn't been reduced so I'm chuffed with my bargain :D


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

that's really good Nexis! It's great when something you really want drops in price 

You'll have to show us a pic! :)

Mumface: I don't know if you can drop a dress size without pounds....it is plausable as muscle weighs more than fat so you may have lost fat but gained muscle so your scales stay the same but your clothes size gone down.....maybe i'm speaking waffle but hope this helps! :-D

x


----------



## MrsC10

mumface26 said:


> Its nice and hot but in true manchester fashion there are clouds hanging around! I love hot weather!
> I have dropped a dress size from a uk16 to a uk14 and i have not even dieted properly or lost pounds its strange! I had time to look at clothes before work todag and fell in love with loads of sruff.
> Can you drop a size but not pounds? Its strange but im hoping it will help towards a bfp!
> :dust:

Have you been using that PDF I mentioned? X


----------



## CocoMia

TTCwitPCOS - What CD are you on? If you've seen a bit of pink could that have been you implantation bleed?

(You see I'm not obsessing at all :winkwink: )

Still nothing on my symptom front other than cramps which are due to the Cryotherapy... grrrr why is it 2 weeks... 

It's roasting here still - I used to live in Manchester and can honestly remember about 3 days when it was hot and not raining! :haha:

I sort of miss it a little!

x


----------



## nexis

TTCwitPCOS said:


> that's really good Nexis! It's great when something you really want drops in price
> 
> You'll have to show us a pic! :)
> 
> Mumface: I don't know if you can drop a dress size without pounds....it is plausable as muscle weighs more than fat so you may have lost fat but gained muscle so your scales stay the same but your clothes size gone down.....maybe i'm speaking waffle but hope this helps! :-D
> 
> x

I'll be sure to post a pic after I get it tomorrow :) I've been hinting at DH all evening about all the lovely (and very cheap) charms I want from amazon, he's pretending to ignore me :haha:


----------



## StayHopeful

mumface26 said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD 10 as well, I really hope this cycle is it for us! :dust:
> 
> Thanks for saying that about women without problems taking a year sometimes, it helps to remember this. I feel like I'm surrounded by women who got pregnant as a happy accident, but I know that's not the norm and it's good to keep reminding myself of that.
> 
> My 3rd big sis took 11 months to concieve her first and she has no problems. And dp's mum took 13 months, she and his dad were ready to go for testing when she got her bfp.
> Lets be cycle buds!
> XxxxClick to expand...

Hooray, a cycle bud! DH and I haven't really been bding so far this cycle, just once last Tues, but we're planning on starting every other day again tonight. We're sort of on vacation right now, we're at a professional conference but it's pretty laid back and it's nice to get out of town for a few days. I'll probably o around CD17 again so I have a little while, but it can't hurt to go ahead and start BDing!


----------



## mumface26

MrsC10 said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Its nice and hot but in true manchester fashion there are clouds hanging around! I love hot weather!
> I have dropped a dress size from a uk16 to a uk14 and i have not even dieted properly or lost pounds its strange! I had time to look at clothes before work todag and fell in love with loads of sruff.
> Can you drop a size but not pounds? Its strange but im hoping it will help towards a bfp!
> :dust:
> 
> Have you been using that PDF I mentioned? XClick to expand...

Yes its great! We havent had a frozen ready meal for 3 weeks.......subway at weekend.but it was a treat........we both feel great.
Thanks for showing me that! 
Xxx


----------



## mumface26

We should all treat ourselves every now and again even if its just a top from primark its a treat.
Im cd12 today and i have mild cramps. Cant really report on my cm as we bd'd last night so its egg whitish but its left over seamen i guess.
Im going turkey on 13/8! Only for 4 days, dp got invited to a business trip with work and ic i paid my own flights i can go too! We will be in istanbul so loads to explore and im hoping the hotel has a pool! Whilst hes discussing work stuff i can sun myself woohoo!! Its like a mini holiday! never been turkey before people at work say its really really hot so factor 50 here i come!
Speaking of hot its really nice blue skies today, such a shame i will be stuck in a call center until 8pm. No costa del balcony for me today! 
sorry for the ramble but im trying to put ttc out of my mind a bit and just go with the flow.......
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilyannabella

Hi ladies just got back from my follie scan and i have absolutely no follies using 150mg of clomid so i'm clomid resistant...i asked my doctor if i will be taking femara next she said no instead he'll give me fsh hormone shots to take daily for 2 weeks..I think i have had enough of this ttc game. I told him i'll think about it..maybe i wasnt meant to be a mother:cry:..I'm heart broken. its so frustrating.


----------



## mumface26

StayHopeful said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD 10 as well, I really hope this cycle is it for us! :dust:
> 
> Thanks for saying that about women without problems taking a year sometimes, it helps to remember this. I feel like I'm surrounded by women who got pregnant as a happy accident, but I know that's not the norm and it's good to keep reminding myself of that.
> 
> My 3rd big sis took 11 months to concieve her first and she has no problems. And dp's mum took 13 months, she and his dad were ready to go for testing when she got her bfp.
> Lets be cycle buds!
> XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hooray, a cycle bud! DH and I haven't really been bding so far this cycle, just once last Tues, but we're planning on starting every other day again tonight. We're sort of on vacation right now, we're at a professional conference but it's pretty laid back and it's nice to get out of town for a few days. I'll probably o around CD17 again so I have a little while, but it can't hurt to go ahead and start BDing!Click to expand...

We will bd every night or every other night until af comes i hope she doesnt! 
Let this be our cycle!
Xxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

lilyannabella said:


> Hi ladies just got back from my follie scan and i have absolutely no follies using 150mg of clomid so i'm clomid resistant...i asked my doctor if i will be taking femara next she said no instead he'll give me fsh hormone shots to take daily for 2 weeks..I think i have had enough of this ttc game. I told him i'll think about it..maybe i wasnt meant to be a mother:cry:..I'm heart broken. its so frustrating.

I know it can be really frustrating but you must not give up. I will be praying for you. I think there are a lot of things to think about and you should take the time for yourself to figure out if it is the coarse of action you want to take. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## nlk

lilyannabella, don't give up hope. I'm clomid resistant as well. I know it can be so so frustrasting sometimes, especially when it seems that even with help you're struggling, but hang in there. have you asked your doctor if they will give you letrozole? Thats what I'm taking. I was like you, and didn't have any follies growing on clomid. But on my first round of letrozole I had THREE!! I prefer being on it as well tbh...I don't feel as ill!

don't give up just yet. Remember that we are all here for you xx


----------



## MrsC10

lilyannabella said:


> Hi ladies just got back from my follie scan and i have absolutely no follies using 150mg of clomid so i'm clomid resistant...i asked my doctor if i will be taking femara next she said no instead he'll give me fsh hormone shots to take daily for 2 weeks..I think i have had enough of this ttc game. I told him i'll think about it..maybe i wasnt meant to be a mother:cry:..I'm heart broken. its so frustrating.

So sorry to hear this news. I know you must be finding it so hard to keep positive right now. Have you tried anything down the natural line? Maybe before giving injections a go you should try natural remedies for a while. Stay strong xx


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I'm so sorry to hear about your appointment Lilyannabella. :hug: 

We are all here for you 

xxxx


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I don't know what CD i'm on to be honest! My bleeding is so irregular at the mo I just don't know! All i know is i've been bleeding for 3 months until about 3/4 weeks ago (I don't remember at all) so it's nice to not have to worry about pads and such. I've actually got an app on my phone to help me chart what is happening so I'll have a better clue as to what CD i'm on! hehehe

UPDATE: well i've been feeling right off all day today. I even threw up this morning :shock: I so hope this is a good sign. I've done 2 OPKs today and both had faint lines on them....
I asked DP if he thinks we've done it...and he says he doesn't have the same feeling that he did when we were pregnant before...so he doesn't think we are this time :( :cry: we'll just have to see. Totally disheartening to hear tho

Hope you all are well 

:dust:
xx


----------



## ghinspire22

TTCwitPCOS said:


> I don't know what CD i'm on to be honest! My bleeding is so irregular at the mo I just don't know! All i know is i've been bleeding for 3 months until about 3/4 weeks ago (I don't remember at all) so it's nice to not have to worry about pads and such. I've actually got an app on my phone to help me chart what is happening so I'll have a better clue as to what CD i'm on! hehehe
> 
> UPDATE: well i've been feeling right off all day today. I even threw up this morning :shock: I so hope this is a good sign. I've done 2 OPKs today and both had faint lines on them....
> I asked DP if he thinks we've done it...and he says he doesn't have the same feeling that he did when we were pregnant before...so he doesn't think we are this time :( :cry: we'll just have to see. Totally disheartening to hear tho
> 
> Hope you all are well
> 
> :dust:
> xx

You don't know until you test. Just wait it out and see what happens. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## mumface26

Ttc with pcos i hope its A bfp for you and your luck rubs off on us!
lilyannabella i hope you find something that works for you and you also get a bfp!

As for me my cm is in abundence and very slippery but i think is coz we bd'd last night but then saying that i dont usually stay wet for this long the next day.....hmmmm.
Im hoping im trying to ovulate as im feeling cramps and im off food. Really all i have eated today is 2 weetabix, two toast and a mcflurry im so not hungry this last two days.

:dust:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Omgosh. Im Getting a shooting pain in my lower abdomen. It's not bad, I'm just like what is happening?! :-( x


----------



## CocoMia

OMG TTCwitPCOS this could be it!!

It sounds like all the symptoms are coming on now for you hehe

Make sure you let us know :happydance:

x


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Omgosh is that really a symptom?!? I thought it was a bad sign :shock: ooo got my fingers crossed soooo hard! 

How are you Coco? :-D 

Xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

TtcwithPcos, at 5dpo I had severe pain and cramping- I even wrote on here I thought I was oving again!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

However the vomiting etc doesn't set in til 6 weeks


----------



## mumface26

Ttc with pcos i have my fx for you!
Just wiped and found an ewcm blob!
Bd just incase!
Xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

I am back to feeling indifferent. I have no idea what is going to happen this cycle. I'm scared of being left down again. *sigh*


----------



## lilyannabella

MrsC10 said:


> lilyannabella said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just got back from my follie scan and i have absolutely no follies using 150mg of clomid so i'm clomid resistant...i asked my doctor if i will be taking femara next she said no instead he'll give me fsh hormone shots to take daily for 2 weeks..I think i have had enough of this ttc game. I told him i'll think about it..maybe i wasnt meant to be a mother:cry:..I'm heart broken. its so frustrating.
> 
> So sorry to hear this news. I know you must be finding it so hard to keep positive right now. Have you tried anything down the natural line? Maybe before giving injections a go you should try natural remedies for a while. Stay strong xxClick to expand...

I've tried fertilaid and vitex and they both didnt work at all not even to induce a period.. I am completely lost right now..dont know what else to do. Any suggestions you ladies may have i will be grateful. Its really hard.


----------



## lilyannabella

mumface get to the BDing :happydance: have fun!!!

ttcwitpcos it maybe your time!! :happydance: I would start with the bding too!! Good luck ladies and lots of baby dust!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

defintely get onto your DP mumface! :-D wooo :dust: :dust: lots of it for you!!

:hug: Ghinspire I know how you feel to have all the hope and then it just be a disappointment :-( I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Thank you hopeful! :-D I did think it was strange for me to be throwing up and that it didn't happen till later. But i'm definitely feeling really nausous atm and i was nausous when I was pregnant before and the baby didn't hold on till past 4/5 weeks. :-( I've looked into it and you can feel nausous 1/2 weeks after conception soo who knows!!! hehehe :-D

the only thing is I don't know when i can do a test as I don't actually know when my af would be due! sooo it's a mystery and a guessing game! I've decided if i've not had af by the middle of August then I will do a test.  

How is everyone today?  

xx


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

thanks lilyannabella :hugs: 

I can't bd until friday now :( dp is away with work!! Just hope we've already done it lol. 

:)

:dust: 

x


----------



## mumface26

I feel awful today. The right side of my throat is sore and I have a headache on the right side of my head and I feel sicky bleh! :sick:
I am awfully tired even after a really good sleep. :sleep:
Last night and for the past two days my cervix has felt high and soft whereas after af left town it was a bit lower and hard so I'm starting to notice the different positions.
This better not be in my head I hoping I'm gearing up to ovulation! 2 nights in a row bd'ng I think we could have a rest tonight!
I threw my opk's out before AF came, we are doing this naturally.

:dust:

TTC with pcos get DP to hide all of the HPT's so you are not tempted to test. I havent got any tests in the house, we will buy one when we are ready rather than stock pile them.

:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Wow ttcwithpcos, u must be strong willed to wait that long! I tested positive 5 days after my implantation cramps, but on a cheapie test, a frer would've caught it sooner cos it was blazing pos after the cheapie was barely there


----------



## mumface26

Just changed my avatar, how cute is my great niece? 
So many kisses and cuddles.coming her way!!!
Cant wait to put my own babies photo on here......


----------



## LoveSeel

Hi Ladies. Can I join? Last year I was diagnosed with PCOS, but following a blood test and an ultrasound in November a nurse called me and said I don't have PCOS, then just this month talking to my nurse she said we should revisit me taking metformin for my PCOS! Anyway how were you ladies diagnosed and what have you done to treat it? I'm currently on my second round of clomid and will go back on metformin next cycle if I don't get a BFP. (I know I should have stuck with metformin last year but the diarrhea side effect in the first few weeks was interfering with work so I stopped after 2-3 weeks.) I have long irregular cycles, but I do believe I ovulate on my own, though I have a luteal phase defect (and low progesterone) and spot significantly before AF arrives each month.


----------



## MissyinPA

Hi all! I am 29 and was diagnosed with PCOS March of this year. My gyn determined this by u/s and many of the symptoms. I started seeing an RE July 3. She placed me on 50 mg of Clomid. Right now I am waiting on O. My husband and I have been trying for over a year.

Good luck and :dust: to all!


----------



## nexis

LoveSeel said:


> Hi Ladies. Can I join? Last year I was diagnosed with PCOS, but following a blood test and an ultrasound in November a nurse called me and said I don't have PCOS, then just this month talking to my nurse she said we should revisit me taking metformin for my PCOS! Anyway how were you ladies diagnosed and what have you done to treat it? I'm currently on my second round of clomid and will go back on metformin next cycle if I don't get a BFP. (I know I should have stuck with metformin last year but the diarrhea side effect in the first few weeks was interfering with work so I stopped after 2-3 weeks.) I have long irregular cycles, but I do believe I ovulate on my own, though I have a luteal phase defect (and low progesterone) and spot significantly before AF arrives each month.

Hi and welcome :) I was diagnosed in may this year. I've always had really irregular periods and there was talk of PCOS when I was about 16. Had an u/s but they couldn't see any cysts. The doctors I was with at the time were pretty useless and dismissive as they didn't see why it would be a problem :nope: I was on bcp for 5 years and stopped last September. Didn't have a period until November, then nothing until April when I had norethisterone from the new doctor to induce a withdrawal bleed. Had a blood test which showed slightly raised testosterone, new doctors sent me for an u/s in may which showed cysts and they confirmed PCOS. Went to the hospital to see gynae a couple of weeks ago and they prescribed me metformin. Taking 500mg up till tomorrow then go up to 1000mg on Friday and have to go back to hospital next month.


----------



## nexis

MissyinPA said:


> Hi all! I am 29 and was diagnosed with PCOS March of this year. My gyn determined this by u/s and many of the symptoms. I started seeing an RE July 3. She placed me on 50 mg of Clomid. Right now I am waiting on O. My husband and I have been trying for over a year.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to all!

Welcome :hi:


----------



## mumface26

Hello newbies!
I was diagnoses properly with pcos in june this year but my scan revealed enlarged ovaries with cysts. My doctor studied my scan and said its pcos. However i am in total denial as my hormone levels came back normal. My progesterone was low but i think its because i was due a period.
I am confused as if i had pcos then why am i not on metformin yet?
Its pointless me seeing my gp yet as they wont help.me until october.
I too am.confident i ovd my last two cycles and im due to ov this week. We will see.
Xxx


----------



## nlk

welcome newbies! Theres always room for more here!!

I was diagnosed with pcos just over a year ago. I knew something was wrong, as I wasn't having any cycle by myself. It took ages for me to convince the doctor that there was something wrong, and in the end I lied about having already started ttc in order for them to take me seriously. I have already done clomid, which I am resistant to *sob* so now I am currently waiting on AF so that I can start round three of letrozole.

Hope you stick around!


----------



## CocoMia

Hello newbies :flower:

I was only diagnosed last month officially by U/S and have suffered irregular periods, bad skin, painful periods and absolutely NADA signs of any bubs whilst NTNP with my partner for about 18month and since coming off of BCP.

I've not yet been prescribed anything from the FS yet because I'm having treatment for cervical erosion but am hoping they can give me something shortly whilst I try and manage the symptoms that come with PCOS. 

Am currently in the TWW and am bored of it already!! :coffee:

x


----------



## StayHopeful

:hugs: lilly and ghinspire, I'm sorry things are so rough for you right now!

I was diagnosed with PCOS in February. My 6-week scan after my mc showed that I had lots of cysts on my ovaries but that I hadn't o'd yet, so they did bloodwork to confirm it. The doctor put me on Prometrium to induce a period, then Clomid. I'm currently on my 5th round.

I'm having a hard time staying positive this cycle. I just keep thinking that it won't work again, it hasn't so far... :sad:


----------



## nexis

Random question, how is my avatar displaying for everyone? I changed it the other day and it's been fine but just noticed now that it's showing up for me as the hugging smilies....it was fine earlier...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, not all Pcosers require metformin, I asked my fs for it and he said only if I'm insulin resistant and we had to do a fasting glucose test to check my blood first, I said, "I want it, I hear it makes the weight fall off you" and he said "no, u do not want it, it has horrible side effects on the stomach, and would mean your borderline diabetic". My blood test showed my insulin wasn't too off the chart so I didn't get it!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface, not all Pcosers require metformin, I asked my fs for it and he said only if I'm insulin resistant and we had to do a fasting glucose test to check my blood first, I said, "I want it, I hear it makes the weight fall off you" and he said "no, u do not want it, it has horrible side effects on the stomach, and would mean your borderline diabetic". My blood test showed my insulin wasn't too off the chart so I didn't get it!

I havent had an insulin test but then again when my doctor weighed me i was onky about 8lbs over weight for my height and she didnt seem concerned about it.
remembering back to my appointment she said i have polycystic ovaries but nothing about the syndrome. Maybe i just have the cysts?


----------



## mumface26

Im super confident i have ovulated! Monday-tuesday and a bit of wednesday i had mild cramps on and off. I didnt have ewcm but i was well lubricated (tmi sorry) and i had one or two ewcm blobs.i.saw another forum on here and a few women have said they have had bfps without ewcm.
My nipples feel a bit different today, kind of sensitive and my boobs dont feel as firm as they did a few days ago.
Ive got a wicked sore throat! I hope it goes or doesnt turn into a cold as i want to.see my new.noece on saturday and cant be all sick around her. 
Im not a religeous person but im praying i ov'd and also that we all get a bfp soon! 
Xxxxx
Ps dare i post a pic on my avatar of my erm......stretchy cm i found.....? Tmi....?


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> Random question, how is my avatar displaying for everyone? I changed it the other day and it's been fine but just noticed now that it's showing up for me as the hugging smilies....it was fine earlier...

I see your avatar of you with glasses on wearing a black top.
Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, in regards to your avatar...I'd say - please don't. Lol 

And my bmi is 32 so I'm technically obese! So if your not too bad you prob don't have insulin resistance


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface, in regards to your avatar...I'd say - please don't. Lol
> 
> And my bmi is 32 so I'm technically obese! So if your not too bad you prob don't have insulin resistance

She gave me a bmi of 26.5 slightly over as i should be 25. I was suprised as i think im big, i weigh 151lb and 5ft3in so i dont think she was worried. Fine with me.
i will get my bmi down as i have a feeling an fs will moan otherwise lol!


----------



## wanna_bump

Can I join? My name is Kate, im in the UK and I've been ttc #2 for over 2 years. I was diagnosed with pcos a year ago but known ive had it much longer. Im taking metformin 2gs a day and had my 1st af in 6 months so im now cd18 :) hoping the met will be enough to help me O on my own x


----------



## nlk

welcome :)

That's so fantastic that the metformin seems to be working! You should be so proud....It's so good that Af has returned for you! Hope she starts to make a regular appearance for you :thumbup:


----------



## mumface26

Hello wanna_bump i hope you get your bfp soon! 
Meanwhile join in our discussions. We help each other and give advice an .stuff its good.
Xxx


----------



## nlk

mumface, just wanted to say how absultely ADORABLE she is! Am I right in thinking that she is your great niece? I remember you telling us, but I don't quite remember, and don't want to scroll back through all these pages :haha:


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> mumface, just wanted to say how absultely ADORABLE she is! Am I right in thinking that she is your great niece? I remember you telling us, but I don't quite remember, and don't want to scroll back through all these pages :haha:

Thankyou! Yes my great niece. Im seeing her on sat so major cuddles and kisses from great aunty jojo!!!!
Xxx


----------



## nlk

ahhhh I'd just want to sit and cuddle her alllllllll day!!! So so scrummy!


----------



## mumface26

Hope to be posting my own baby pics within 12 months. So precious!
Xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

Welcome to all the new ladies. It's so nice that you all have joined us. 

Today I'm finishing up my laundry and gathering things so I can start packing for my beach holiday. I am so ready to have some beachy drinks and some wine as I lounge with a good book on the sand. 

Frustration about this whole ttc thing has me down and I just want to forget about it for a week. I just want to have my drinks, read my books, and enjoy time with my husband and our friends. Yes, my best friend and her husband are pregnant but I'm happy for them. I just need to get out of my own head for awhile.

We leave Saturday and I keep telling myself it will get better.


----------



## StayHopeful

Ghinspire, I hope this trip gives you just what you need!


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all,
Looking for advice from experienced clomid ladies. 
I am on second clomid round, 50 mg. As you can see from my signature, I ovulated on cd 30 first round. Today is cd 23 and no real signs of ovulation! 
Doc isnt monitoring me at all, just gave me a batch of clomid pills and said do 3 50mg rounds and then we'll move you onto 3 100mg rounds.
I phoned him after 1st round to say I still had a 6wk cycle and should i up the dose but he said no and repeated the intitial instructions. 

Well, now it looks like i am heading for another long cycle I really dont want to do a 3rd 50mg. I want to up myself to 100mg next cycle. 

What do you think? Should i go ahead and up it withouth telling the doctor? He is just my GP, not a FS or anything. 

I understand there are issues with overstimulation etc, which makes me nervous about upping it with no monitoring but I really dont want ANOTHER long cycle!!!!
Help???


----------



## hopefulfor1st

As long as you ovulate and have a decent luteal phase I probably wouldn't interfere! Especially if you aren't being scanned... I wouldn't risk damaging an ovary by overstimulation to save 2 weeks. 
If you are concerned maybe get a 2nd opinion? maybe an fs? 

I ov'ed on day 20-21 of my first 50mg cycle and got my bfp 10 days later. I was concerned about late ov (we gave up on constant bding cd17 and luckily slipped one in cd 21.) 

Good luck!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Also stellabella- opks etc never picked up ovulation for me (common for pcos) yet it obviously happened! So don't pin all your hopes on them


----------



## StellaBella24

Thanks hopeful.
I also temp as i know opks can be dodgy for pcos'ers.
Thinking i may make an apt with doc to discuss face to face again and ask why i am not being monitored and if he is happy to up my dose in 2 cycles time, why wait?

Thanks for your advice, its hard to know what to do for the best. I want to trust docs opinion but also know how very frustrating it is only being able to try once every 6-7wks. (And that's if i do ovulate at a similar time this cycle)


----------



## Katerz

hellooo! i am currently updating on my kindle from my hotel room in egypt! morning sickness has hit me like a truck this morning so i am steering clear of the sun for a bit!

hope all you lovely ladies are ok i did try to read through the latest posts for an update but this thing is soooo slow!

bfp 14 cant be too far around the corner??

sending hugs n dust xxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

It has been a rough morning for me. I had a horrible night of sleep. Now I'm sipping coffee in the middle of the afternoon and crying.

My best friend, who I am going to the beach with went to see the doctor today. She is officially 10 and a half weeks along. She heard the baby's heartbeat even though it was a bit early. I cried and I wasn't even there. How special is that sound?

I guess I'm just feeling sorry for myself. I feel like it won't ever be me. 

The doctor said that he thought she was farther along. She had ovulated late I guess. 

*sighs* I feel like I'll never have a little heartbeat inside of me. That I'm only destined to be an aunt.

So right now I'm an emotional wreck of emotions just crying and crying into my coffee.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh my god. I just rang into work sick. I physically feel ok, yet I just projectile vomited the length of the hallway! I rang my boss n said I'm happy to come in, but I can't guarantee what will happen! He said stay away lol


----------



## StayHopeful

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi all,
> Looking for advice from experienced clomid ladies.
> I am on second clomid round, 50 mg. As you can see from my signature, I ovulated on cd 30 first round. Today is cd 23 and no real signs of ovulation!
> Doc isnt monitoring me at all, just gave me a batch of clomid pills and said do 3 50mg rounds and then we'll move you onto 3 100mg rounds.
> I phoned him after 1st round to say I still had a 6wk cycle and should i up the dose but he said no and repeated the intitial instructions.
> 
> Well, now it looks like i am heading for another long cycle I really dont want to do a 3rd 50mg. I want to up myself to 100mg next cycle.
> 
> What do you think? Should i go ahead and up it withouth telling the doctor? He is just my GP, not a FS or anything.
> 
> I understand there are issues with overstimulation etc, which makes me nervous about upping it with no monitoring but I really dont want ANOTHER long cycle!!!!
> Help???

If you're already o'ing, I'm not sure I would up it. I started on 50mg and o'd, but my doctor thought it was too strong of a dose because my endometrial lining was thin and I was releasing 2 follicles each month, so he dropped it down to 25mg hoping it would help. If you're already o'ing on your current dose, you run a chance of over stimulating if you go up.

I had a scan today and even on my third round of 25mg, my lining is stil really thin and I have 3 mature follicles. I haven't o'd yet, it should be this weekend or Monday. The doctor feels like I'm not responding well to the Clomid. He referred me to a FS and also decided to start me on Metformin. But when I called the FS, she had a cancellation and could see me on Monday, so my OB told me to wait on the Metformin and see what the FS says.

I'm having a hard time with being referred to a FS... I feel broken. Has anyone else had experience with Metformin?


----------



## nlk

I wouldn't up the dose if you are already ovulating. But maybe you could ask for the trigger shot with your dose, to make sure that you release the egg?

If you up your dose, and the dose you are already on is doing okay, you could hyperstimulate. I did, and it was the worst experience of my life. But only now have I found out that the symptoms I was having was because of that...I just assumed that was to be expected! I had chest pains, couldn't breathe, was in pain a lot of the time....don't do it without your doctors approval!


----------



## MsPeachyP

Hey everyone I've been sorta MIA on here but just wanted to update, I've been taking to an old high school classmate who had pcos like text book, she has gone through the clomid, metformin, hormones and finally conceived her son by IVF (he is 2 :) 

She did say that she was on metfirmin a few months before starting clomid..so I have revamped my ttc...I am just taking metformin until I feel my body is regulated, I started both at the same time and I feel that my body wasn't ready looking back. So I have taken the 3rd cycle of clomid this month..I won't take it again until October...only because I dont see my FS until January..I didn't want to use all of my clomid cycles and be out in limbo for 3 months. We are "not trying" we are just letting things happen, my honey and I have been on mini weekend trips and I'm pretty much booked every week to do makeup..so we are keeping busy. I wish you all the best those BFP are coming :) I'll update on my progress in a few weeks :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Did anyone get put on Metformin after already being on Clomid?


----------



## Gabi1787

LoveSeel said:


> Hi Ladies. Can I join? Last year I was diagnosed with PCOS, but following a blood test and an ultrasound in November a nurse called me and said I don't have PCOS, then just this month talking to my nurse she said we should revisit me taking metformin for my PCOS! Anyway how were you ladies diagnosed and what have you done to treat it? I'm currently on my second round of clomid and will go back on metformin next cycle if I don't get a BFP. (I know I should have stuck with metformin last year but the diarrhea side effect in the first few weeks was interfering with work so I stopped after 2-3 weeks.) I have long irregular cycles, but I do believe I ovulate on my own, though I have a luteal phase defect (and low progesterone) and spot significantly before AF arrives each month.

How long are your cycles? Mine are about 63 days. I have an internal ultrasound appt on Monday to begin testing for PCOS. How do you know you are ovulating?? I wish I could figure out if I was! Good luck to you!! :dust:


----------



## nexis

StayHopeful said:


> StellaBella24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Looking for advice from experienced clomid ladies.
> I am on second clomid round, 50 mg. As you can see from my signature, I ovulated on cd 30 first round. Today is cd 23 and no real signs of ovulation!
> Doc isnt monitoring me at all, just gave me a batch of clomid pills and said do 3 50mg rounds and then we'll move you onto 3 100mg rounds.
> I phoned him after 1st round to say I still had a 6wk cycle and should i up the dose but he said no and repeated the intitial instructions.
> 
> Well, now it looks like i am heading for another long cycle I really dont want to do a 3rd 50mg. I want to up myself to 100mg next cycle.
> 
> What do you think? Should i go ahead and up it withouth telling the doctor? He is just my GP, not a FS or anything.
> 
> I understand there are issues with overstimulation etc, which makes me nervous about upping it with no monitoring but I really dont want ANOTHER long cycle!!!!
> Help???
> 
> If you're already o'ing, I'm not sure I would up it. I started on 50mg and o'd, but my doctor thought it was too strong of a dose because my endometrial lining was thin and I was releasing 2 follicles each month, so he dropped it down to 25mg hoping it would help. If you're already o'ing on your current dose, you run a chance of over stimulating if you go up.
> 
> I had a scan today and even on my third round of 25mg, my lining is stil really thin and I have 3 mature follicles. I haven't o'd yet, it should be this weekend or Monday. The doctor feels like I'm not responding well to the Clomid. He referred me to a FS and also decided to start me on Metformin. But when I called the FS, she had a cancellation and could see me on Monday, so my OB told me to wait on the Metformin and see what the FS says.
> 
> I'm having a hard time with being referred to a FS... I feel broken. Has anyone else had experience with Metformin?Click to expand...

I'm on metformin at the moment, started on 500mg a day, now on 1000mg. Haven't had any bad side effects so far. I haven't O'd since November so just hoping the met and losing some weight will help.


----------



## StellaBella24

StayHopeful said:


> StellaBella24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Looking for advice from experienced clomid ladies.
> I am on second clomid round, 50 mg. As you can see from my signature, I ovulated on cd 30 first round. Today is cd 23 and no real signs of ovulation!
> Doc isnt monitoring me at all, just gave me a batch of clomid pills and said do 3 50mg rounds and then we'll move you onto 3 100mg rounds.
> I phoned him after 1st round to say I still had a 6wk cycle and should i up the dose but he said no and repeated the intitial instructions.
> 
> Well, now it looks like i am heading for another long cycle I really dont want to do a 3rd 50mg. I want to up myself to 100mg next cycle.
> 
> What do you think? Should i go ahead and up it withouth telling the doctor? He is just my GP, not a FS or anything.
> 
> I understand there are issues with overstimulation etc, which makes me nervous about upping it with no monitoring but I really dont want ANOTHER long cycle!!!!
> Help???
> 
> If you're already o'ing, I'm not sure I would up it. I started on 50mg and o'd, but my doctor thought it was too strong of a dose because my endometrial lining was thin and I was releasing 2 follicles each month, so he dropped it down to 25mg hoping it would help. If you're already o'ing on your current dose, you run a chance of over stimulating if you go up.
> 
> I had a scan today and even on my third round of 25mg, my lining is stil really thin and I have 3 mature follicles. I haven't o'd yet, it should be this weekend or Monday. The doctor feels like I'm not responding well to the Clomid. He referred me to a FS and also decided to start me on Metformin. But when I called the FS, she had a cancellation and could see me on Monday, so my OB told me to wait on the Metformin and see what the FS says.
> 
> I'm having a hard time with being referred to a FS... I feel broken. Has anyone else had experience with Metformin?Click to expand...


Thanks for the advice. I think i will wait and see what happens this second cycle, day 24 and no ovulation yet. Think if i get to day 30 without O'ing i will go and see doc to discuss further. 
I am aware of the overstimulation risks which is why i am dubious but as i am not being monitored, i dont know what the clomid is doing...how many follicles or if my lining is thin. I think it might be as my first af on clomid was only 2 days of painful but light bleeding...i take it this must mean there wasnt much of a lining to shed. :shrug:

I need to get answers from my doctor. :dohh:

I hope you have more luck on the metformin.xx


----------



## StellaBella24

ghinspire22 said:


> It has been a rough morning for me. I had a horrible night of sleep. Now I'm sipping coffee in the middle of the afternoon and crying.
> 
> My best friend, who I am going to the beach with went to see the doctor today. She is officially 10 and a half weeks along. She heard the baby's heartbeat even though it was a bit early. I cried and I wasn't even there. How special is that sound?
> 
> I guess I'm just feeling sorry for myself. I feel like it won't ever be me.
> 
> The doctor said that he thought she was farther along. She had ovulated late I guess.
> 
> *sighs* I feel like I'll never have a little heartbeat inside of me. That I'm only destined to be an aunt.
> 
> So right now I'm an emotional wreck of emotions just crying and crying into my coffee.

Chin up hun. I am on the positivity highway at the moment. Like you, the last couple of cycles i have thought 'Its not going to happen to me' but now i am trying to be really positive and imagining it happening to me! I believe it will help. 
My sister was diagnosed with incurable cancer a week after giving birth to her only child, they didnt think she would make it to his first birthday. Well he was 2 last month and she is still here and doing well. Her cancer will never go but i believe her positive attitude made a massive difference to the way she responded to treatment.
We can do this!!
:hugs:


----------



## MrsC10

A little bit down today :( Just back from our local supermarket. Everywhere I looked there was either pregnant women, families with new born babies or something pregnancy/infant related. My husband took a short cut through the baby aisle and picked up a pack of nappies and put them in the trolley. He laughed but I could have cried. He saw the look on my face and quickly put them back. I know it was just a joke but I felt so heart broken that I've not given him something that he really wants. A real low day today :( xx


----------



## AppleMuffins

Hi ladies, can I join?

I'm 24 and was diagnosed with PCOS about two years ago, but that was before TTC. A sonogram showed cysts and blood test showed higher testosterone (which, if I'm being honest, makes me a little embarrassed to admit to people who don't have PCOS, as if I were less of a woman as a result even though I know that's silly). We really kicked up the TTC this month because I really hope we can do this without meds before my next exam in October. My temps are a little weird and they get kind of low sometimes. I just got my first positive opk today though, at CD 20. Last time I was off BC prior to TTC, my cycles are 60-80 days long, so I'm feeling hopeful since my last two cycles ere normal length. I didn't do anything different really. Well, since my diagnosis I switched to organic milk. Do you think that makes a difference? I'm not overweight and haven't changed my eating habits. Just getting lucky maybe. Hopefully this month is it for us. I'd love to have an April baby!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hey everyone!

How are you all today? :-D
*hugs* to all those feeling down. I hope you all feel better soon. I know it is really hard to be positive some days. PCOS is an absolute pain. :-(

UPDATE: well I thought i was out yesterday as I start bleeding. Not heavy but enough to use a pad...but then today, it's gone. Just a little pink on the toilet roll (sorry TMI!!) so i just don't know what's going off!! :shrug:

Btw, just watching the opening of the olympics...gosh we have gone to town! lol. And i know it was on last night, I decided to record it so I could just fast forward the boring bits....gosh I love the Sky box :-D


----------



## nexis

TTCwitPCOS said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> How are you all today? :-D
> *hugs* to all those feeling down. I hope you all feel better soon. I know it is really hard to be positive some days. PCOS is an absolute pain. :-(
> 
> UPDATE: well I thought i was out yesterday as I start bleeding. Not heavy but enough to use a pad...but then today, it's gone. Just a little pink on the toilet roll (sorry TMI!!) so i just don't know what's going off!! :shrug:
> 
> Btw, just watching the opening of the olympics...gosh we have gone to town! lol. And i know it was on last night, I decided to record it so I could just fast forward the boring bits....gosh I love the Sky box :-D

We watched it live, the whole thing with the fields and chimneys and thing about the NHS was a bit weird but I loved it after that. Loved Mr Bean and Bond and the Queen. We were sat here like "no way is that going to really be the Queen" and then she turned round and it was! 

Afm, nothing to report. Few cramps here and there but nothing else happening so far.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hugs to thOse feeling dOwn this week- 
And hoping 4 u ttcwithpcos !!


----------



## mumface26

I hope everyone feel ok soon enough. :flower: Everywhere I go its bumps, babies and baby things I cannot get away from it! 
A good comedy movie, a big bar of chocolate and tickles with DP sorts me out.

Well....went to visit my niece today and I feel....so on a high! She is tiny and seems so fragile! I love her soooo much!
I really was suprised I didnt get emotional (we had a good old laugh once we all got comfy with a cuppa) or go away feeling like its never gonna be me etc but I went home and thought, sod it, I am not going to be negative about pcos anymore. So I have pcos but I can be helped if need be and my bfp will happen when its meant to.
Seeing my new born niece and holding her made me so happy and appreciative that I stopped worrying about the what ifs and if I can'ts, It made me think of "When I am a mum...." and "The day we get a bfp we will jump around the flat like fruit loops!"
Me and DP were just discussing the above and both agree to get on with our lives and stop thinking pcos and ttc all the time and go with it. If I have another 50day cycle then I have another 50day cycle, what the heck can I do about it? Worrying wont make me any better.
Also we admitted we havent enjoyed sex as much this week. My fault really I was like Im probably gonna ovulate this week so get to bed.....that attitude is a major passion killer isnt it? Sex should be spontanious lol!
So we will bd whenever the fancy takes us which, to be honest even before ttc was 3-4 times per week anyway so no change there.

So as my signature suggests Qeu Sera Sera.....

Ohhh I began taking vit B Complex as it can help hormonal imbalances and I checked today and had blobs of EWCM!
Screw you PCOS! We will beat you!


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful - those are lovely names! :hugs: I am glad everything is going for you and baby!

TTC with PCOS - do a test! I need some of your will power as I think I might be in my 2ww now!

Welcome Applemuffins - I am sure organic food might make a difference as it has less e numbers and chemicals etc, given me ideas now for another diet revamp lol!
But yes my cycles are whacko after bcp, I stopped bcp in April to ttc, cycle1 was 33days...not bad but cycle2 was 54 days ggaahhh! Maybe it was me stressing that made it worse. No more stress now. 
I too felt less of a woman knowing I had pcos but yet my hormone levels were 'normal' less of a woman because I feard I couldnt concieve and I was letting dp down.
I am also hoping for an April baby as its my birthday that month so double celebrations!

:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Thanks mumface! We picked yesterday...so until we know the sex it's little zo-jay!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Thanks mumface! We picked yesterday...so until we know the sex it's little zo-jay!

We love Chloe for pink Ethan for blue!
I would like one of each lol


----------



## AppleMuffins

thanks mumface! I read about milk having a lot of artificial hormones so I decided to switch to organic. Since I'm the only one who drinks it at home, it is worth the splurge. I figured my hormones are screwed up enough that I don't need to risk anything else messing them up further. Most other things I eat aren't organic though. So far my longest cycle since coming off BCP this time around has been 54 days, which isn't so bad considering last time, and they've been getting shorter and shorter. Hopefully it keeps up!

That's a great attitude you've adopted. Don't give up and don't let PCOS own you!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was the opposite when ttc- I read full fat milk was best so was drinking 3 big glasses a day!


----------



## misskaileigh

Well, I have no exciting news like getting a BFP or anything, but we're finally getting married in a month! I'm pretty darn excited!


----------



## mumface26

misskaileigh said:


> Well, I have no exciting news like getting a BFP or anything, but we're finally getting married in a month! I'm pretty darn excited!

Wow congrats!
At least planning a wedding may take your mind off ttc.
Xxxxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats misskaileigh! 
Wow, your honna be busy the next few weeks!!


----------



## mumface26

Well im cd17 and pretty confident i ovulated between cd11-14. I didnt have ewcm but cramps on and off and my cm was different. Its turned white now (tmi!)
This current cycle im feeling good. I have read my diary from my last cycle and i was recording cramps almost each day. maybe it was my body getting used to not being on bcp.
Just chilling today watching the olympics and team gb got silver in cycling come on!!!

Hope we r all ok
:dust:


----------



## Katerz

keeping my fingers crossed for you mumface! we didnt bd on demand on my last cycle and i really thought we'd missed the egg but we got our bfp so i do think strict bding is not always the best way to go.

managed to burn myself to a crisp in egypt and im now peeling its truly awful! blergh! i hope that i can top up the tan before we go home in 7 days although i feel i am going to melt in 40+degree heat!

i watched a little of the opening ceremony we found a german channel that showed it!fell asleep at the flag parade around about letter h!! doh

hugs n dust to all xxxxxx


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> keeping my fingers crossed for you mumface! we didnt bd on demand on my last cycle and i really thought we'd missed the egg but we got our bfp so i do think strict bding is not always the best way to go.
> 
> managed to burn myself to a crisp in egypt and im now peeling its truly awful! blergh! i hope that i can top up the tan before we go home in 7 days although i feel i am going to melt in 40+degree heat!
> 
> i watched a little of the opening ceremony we found a german channel that showed it!fell asleep at the flag parade around about letter h!! doh
> 
> hugs n dust to all xxxxxx

Oh my word the flags went on for ever! I had a cracking headache but wanted to.see team gb come out, i was like come on gb wrap it up! 
Going turky on 13th aug to keep dp company on a business trip and sooooo looking forward to it! Just 4 days but still a break! Whilst hes liasing with supliers i will be sunning it up lol!
Hope your sunburn gets better ouch! Try get some cocoa butter it works a treat.
Im crap in the sun, if i dont use factor 50 im like a lobster with a bad attitude!
Enjoy rest of ur hols! 
Xxxxxx


----------



## AppleMuffins

hopefulfor1st said:


> I was the opposite when ttc- I read full fat milk was best so was drinking 3 big glasses a day!

Yes, I've read that too! I didn't take milk out of my diet, I just switched to organic milk about a year and a half ago, long before TTC. Then I switched from skim to full fat about two-three months ago and I try to buy any other dairy full fat as well. Makes a great excuse to eat ice cream!

I've been cramping a bit today. Hoping it's O :)


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

oo good luck ladies! :-D

Gosh I really want to test but then am terrified to do it as well! I just don't know. I'm definitely going to wait till the middle of August cos we just don't have the money to waste atm! hurry up august!! hehehe

Oh we fast forward through the flags after so long, it just too forever!! :O


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ttc with Pcos, that's a long time away. 
Please remember as soon as u get your bfp u need to start your prenatal care, vitamins and diet so don't leave it too long through what would be bubs most critical growth stages


----------



## mumface26

Ok so i said i wouldnt opk ever again but......i was tidying our bedroom and found an opk still in its pouch.
Why not? For old time sake. So i peed on it and got a negative. It made me feel better bevause i really think i ov'd cd11-14 (cm changes, soft cervix etc...) and im early hours of cd18 now so i missed the surge.
I will hpt test on august 18th when we get back from turkey and if af hasnt come, but until then i am taking the no opk vow! plus my new rule of not keeping a stash of hpts in the home has chilled me out big time coz before id test at daft times and be pissed at a bfn. So buy hpt when i need too not before.
By the way, cd17 i was soooo hungry i had two teas! We had spagettie and meatballs then 3 hrs later i was hungry again with hunger pangs so i had a bacon sandwhich. Been very thirsty all day too but for bad for you fizzy drinks!
Lay in bed now trying to sleep and im hungry again! On cd10-16 my appetite was non existent. Now ita here and i want fizzy drinks! Maybe the leuteal (spelling??) phase has this effect on some people :shrug:

Night peeps! :sleep:


----------



## ghinspire22

I am watching the Olympics and rubbing some aloe lotion on my skin. I'm just moisturizing. The beach was BEAUTIFUL today. I felt so relaxed and I had some margaritas. Mmm!


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I am watching the Olympics and rubbing some aloe lotion on my skin. I'm just moisturizing. The beach was BEAUTIFUL today. I felt so relaxed and I had some margaritas. Mmm!

Good! I am glad your holiday is chilling you out. Sometimes all we need is a little R&R.
My cycle has been kind to me so far. Im cd18 and only had 2 and half days of mild cramps whereas last cycle I was cramping everyday but real painful ones and I too feel alot more relaxed.
Lets hope this relaxation will lead us to our bfp!

:dust:


----------



## Katerz

ughhhhh mumface youve made me want a bacon sandwich! they dont eat pork in egypt so none for me until i get hoooome!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> ughhhhh mumface youve made me want a bacon sandwich! they dont eat pork in egypt so none for me until i get hoooome!

Mmm twas nice on thick bread. Left the fat on so it went crispy under the grill then loaded on the brown sauce mmmm nom nom nom!
Id be a crap vegetarian!


----------



## CocoMia

Thanks Ladies.... I am STARVING now! Haha

Is 11.30 too early for lunch?? :haha:

Hope everyone is Ok on hols and at home :thumbup:

1 day to go until AF (nail biting time!!)

x


----------



## nexis

I've found that since I started taking 1000mg of met my appetite has taken a nosedive. It's a good thing really as I need to lose weight but last night I made bolognese and it smelled lush but I just wasn't hungry. DH was worried there was something wrong with me as I wasn't eating, I was like "cheers that's charming!"


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> I've found that since I started taking 1000mg of met my appetite has taken a nosedive. It's a good thing really as I need to lose weight but last night I made bolognese and it smelled lush but I just wasn't hungry. DH was worried there was something wrong with me as I wasn't eating, I was like "cheers that's charming!"

I know yeah! As soon as we dont want to eat they think something wrong and your like ehat are you saying im always eating or something????


----------



## mumface26

CocoMia said:


> Thanks Ladies.... I am STARVING now! Haha
> 
> Is 11.30 too early for lunch?? :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is Ok on hols and at home :thumbup:
> 
> 1 day to go until AF (nail biting time!!)
> 
> x

Are you testing if af doesnt show? If so i have my fx and sending arm fulls of :dust:


----------



## AppleMuffins

I had a big appetite increase but it seems to have correlated with O time. Probably just coincidence though. I always get the munchies majorly a day or two before af. Just cant keep away from the sweets and junk food during that time!


----------



## mumface26

My appetite changes week by week. Last week i wasnt too hungry but since saturday i have been hungry alot its crazy. Im very thirsty too and been wanting milk alot. Went to the shop on my dinner break for a carton of milk as i wanted the nice cold creamy taste mmm yum!
Cd18 my boobs feel bigger, dp asked if i were wearing a padded bra amd had a grope as didnt believe me ....any excuse for a feel up suppose. I have zero cramps which im pleased about as pcos gives me cramps galour every other day. Cant say much regarding cm due to bd last night so of coirse its going to a bit more 'wetter'.
Im testing on august 18th after we get back from turkey. Also having my parnts roind for dinner so im hoping for an announcement that day! Heres how i want to announce my bfp to.my folks.....
I found a baby knitting pattern in my craft box, i got it free with some knitting wool i needed for crochetting.. I am going to show it my mum (who can knit) and say how nice it would be in ivory and how quick she reclons she could make it. Shes pretty smart my mum so im hoping she will twig!!


----------



## AppleMuffins

That sounds like it will be really nice! Fingers crossed for you! My mom's birthday is at the end of August so I'm really hoping for a positive so that it can be a nice birthday surprise for her. Maybe I would even be able to hear the heartbeat by then. I could call her while in the office or record it and play it over the phone and say "your first grandbaby says hi nanna!" She lives quite a distance away from me so it would be a spectacular surprise. She doesn't even know we are ttc.


----------



## mumface26

AppleMuffins said:


> That sounds like it will be really nice! Fingers crossed for you! My mom's birthday is at the end of August so I'm really hoping for a positive so that it can be a nice birthday surprise for her. Maybe I would even be able to hear the heartbeat by then. I could call her while in the office or record it and play it over the phone and say "your first grandbaby says hi nanna!" She lives quite a distance away from me so it would be a spectacular surprise. She doesn't even know we are ttc.

My parents dont know either! In fact i think it would be a surprise for them as we live in anapartment (2bed) and dp drives a 2 seater convertable so no way will they be expecting a bfp from us! Got it all planned, dp will trade care in when im about 7months and we will gut our 2nd bedroom and baby it up! I cant wait!
I like your heartbeat idea thats cute! 
Xxxxx


----------



## CocoMia

I didn't need to test in the end Mumface but thanks for your Baby Dust, I'll be saving it for next month!!
AF showed a day early - maybe it's fitting as I havent got any tests left and a huge holiday bill to pay soon...

I'm still in that "i can't quite believe it's here again when I really felt like this was it" state when you see AF there (for those that bleed naturally each month) but you're half hoping it's a mistake because you'd wanted it to be missing so badly. I dont know why it still takes me by surprise. Stupid really because nothing has changed so I can't have fixed whatever is wrong and the BF and I are just not that lucky to have it go our way no matter how badly we want it to happen :(

Edited: too blooming miserable for viewing!!

Sorry - end of my moan.. Silly PMT. Xx


----------



## mumface26

sorry to hear that cocomia and I hope you are ok. At least you can move on to the next cycle. Are your cycles 'regular' or do you take meds to regulate them?
Dp and I have only been trying for 13weeks and I have only had 2 periods in this time and even though I knew in my heartest of hearts I wasnt pregnant it was still a downer when AF showed.
I am trying my best not to look into things but I cant help but check my cm sometimes. I dont know why I am checking it but hey ho.
Im still feeling confident this time round and why shouldnt I? 
I had another baby dream last night! Last week I dreamt I was heavily pregnant with lower back pains and telling people Im in early labour, then I was in hospital laughing at something having mega contractions in my belly. Last night I dreamt I went back to work and cried telling the guy who sits next to me I miss my little Chloe I cant believe I have left her to come back to this dump!
I love baby dreams, I hope its some kind of sign.......

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Omg just tried watching one born every minute on my mobile and i nearly cried on the bus! Will watch at home.
Saw a clip of a woman in labour slap her dp on his arm lol that seems like something i would do!


----------



## mumface26

Cd19 mild cramps on and off. Confident i may have ov'd cd10-14............little bean setting up camp??? Or just me with wishful thinking? Bra feels uncomfortable cant wait to take it off. Ran down the stairs at work today and my boobs felt kinda sore. Very hungry too!
I dont know but i wont get my hopes up.


----------



## AppleMuffins

Sorry cocomia :( It's nearly impossible to not have hope, even if we don't want to. Hang in there :( Miracles happen every day. 

mumface, that sounds like a lot of promising symptoms! Do you have symptoms like that regularly, or are these new? I know if I ever felt sore boobs, that's going to be a dead giveaway because I've never had sore boobs from pms. 

My temp spiked this morning! I was pretty excited to see that. Hopefully it stays up. FF isn't showing a cover line or anything though, but maybe maybe in a few days. It is definitely much higher than any of my other temps. My temps were kind all over the place so that could be confusing it about creating a cover line. Either way, I'm pretty confident at this point that I did indeed actually ovulate this month, whoo hoo! probably yesterday (but we weren't able to BD yesterday :() I don't want to get my hopes up, but I think it's too late for that.


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry, cocomia, :hugs: I know how discouraging it can be when AF shows. I hope this month is your month!

I had my first RE appointment yesterday, my scan looked really good but I basically have no cervical mucous because of the Clomid. I have 3 follicles and was about to o, so she said this would be a really good cycle to do an IUI. If that doesn't work, we'll do an HSG and come up with another plan for next cycle. But we're doing the IUI today. Everything is moving so fast, my head is spinning!


----------



## AppleMuffins

oh wow, good news stayhopeful! Good luck!!


----------



## nexis

Good luck stayhopeful!


----------



## mumface26

Applemuffins- i have had sore nipples on my last two cycles but they just felt bruised for a few days prior to af. My boobs feel bigger and my cramps are getting worse now.
I will not get my hopes up as it upsets me in the end.
But i am hungry! Had spagettie bollognais and its not touched the sides!
Its in my head i think. 
Xxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

StayHopeful said:


> So sorry, cocomia, :hugs: I know how discouraging it can be when AF shows. I hope this month is your month!
> 
> I had my first RE appointment yesterday, my scan looked really good but I basically have no cervical mucous because of the Clomid. I have 3 follicles and was about to o, so she said this would be a really good cycle to do an IUI. If that doesn't work, we'll do an HSG and come up with another plan for next cycle. But we're doing the IUI today. Everything is moving so fast, my head is spinning!

Good luck sweetie. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## ghinspire22

Hello everyone. I have been thinking, praying, and hoping for all of you. Hubby and I are having a lovely time at OBX. We are just lounging by the ocean and playing in the sun. 

We have been bding when hubby doesn't complain about his sunburn. I don't know what my body is doing. I have been just going with it.


----------



## mumface26

My cervix feels soft and as i pulled my finger out and i had egg white secreetions on it?
I have cramps, feel barfy yet hungry and my boobs feel big!
My body is driving me crazy!!

Im glad ghinspire is having a good time and stay hopeful i hope this is your golden ticket to a bfp!

Xxxxxx


----------



## StayHopeful

ghinspire, I'm glad you're enjoying your vacation! I hope this is just what you need!


----------



## mumface26

Cd20 and my cramps have gone. Dp reckons the cramps may have been implantation as they only lasted an afternoon and into the evening. I wish i could share in his enthusiasm.
My cervix feels soft. After months of checking it i know how it feels and can tell the difference. Its high and soft but feels closed and dry so not sure what to think!
But my cramps have gone and my cm is tacky and whitish not enough for bd unless dp works his magic lol!
I hope these dissapearing cramps are a good sign as last cycle i was riddled with them.
I hope its a sign my body is regaining some normality after bcp. I would love a regular cycle.
:dust: i know i could do with some!


----------



## mumface26

Im so tired. Its been so hard to get out of bed this week. and when its mid afternoon im ready for another nap! My cm is awfully dry and on tuesday i has cramps all afternoon and late evening. Dp is soo irratating like omg chew louder thats great! And i really blew off at him as he cracked his knuckles last night, i hate it anyway but hate it even more this week! And my skin all over my body has been very very itchy. 
But having said this i am top of my game work and i hve smashed all my targets even though i am tired. I feel more focused.
Im wondering if af is planning a visit or its a you know what?
I am testing on 11th august now instead.
Xxxx


----------



## StayHopeful

mumface, those sound like really good signs! FX for you!


----------



## mumface26

Thanks! Im not getting my hopes up fpr a bfp but i can but dream.....
Its mid afternoon (uk) and im dreaming about my bed..........


----------



## mumface26

Im so tired! Should i mention my pee smells strong even though i have drank a few big cups of water today? I also feel barfy after each meal and my cramps are coming and going.
I bet its pms or im run down etc. Maybe my body is playing tricks as i want a bfp so much its playing with me!
Oh also i am not too hungry either compared to tuesday i was ravenous and would have eaten all sorts, that was the day i had cramps.
I need to chill and stop getting all excited as it makes me depressed in the end.


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface26 said:


> Im so tired! Should i mention my pee smells strong even though i have drank a few big cups of water today? I also feel barfy after each meal and my cramps are coming and going.
> I bet its pms or im run down etc. Maybe my body is playing tricks as i want a bfp so much its playing with me!
> Oh also i am not too hungry either compared to tuesday i was ravenous and would have eaten all sorts, that was the day i had cramps.
> I need to chill and stop getting all excited as it makes me depressed in the end.

I would just try to remain calm and not think about it as much. Sometimes the body can play tricks on you. There is nothing wrong with being hopeful however. Hope is such a strong thing.


----------



## ghinspire22

Tomorrow will be our last full day at the beach. It will be sad to leave. Two days it rained and we couldn't go to the beach. That made me unhappy but I'm hoping that tomorrow will be full of plenty of sunshine. 

My hopes aren't up for having a bfp this cycle. I would be HIGHLY surprised if anything happen. I think if anything my period will just come and dash my hopes. That's been the way of it the last two cycles. 

Hope everyone else is having good cycles.


----------



## ghinspire22

Bad night..

Emotional...

I keep looking at my best friend who I love and I see her rubbing her belly. There is a baby in there and I keep thinking about how I don't have that...

She and her husband have this glow about them and I feel like curling up in a ball and crying. 

My womb is broken.
I am broken.
Worthless.


----------



## StellaBella24

I know how you feel...sister in law is pregnant and other sister in law has two lovely little ones. We are about to go away on holiday with them all next week. Think its going to be hard, me and OH are the only ones to not have chdn. 

We were talking last night, luckily we managed to joke about it but basically said that we feel barron and that when we talk to the others its as if they look at us like...'You can't understand, you don't have children!'

What's worse is that i ovulated yesterday and we didnt get good timed bding in! Aargh...i'm on cd 29/30 and waited so long to finally ovulate i am so annoyed we didnt make the most of this time. We bd two days before ovulation which i know means we could have a chance but we're not sure of OH quality of his swimmers and dont know if they will last that long. I tried to intiate bd yday morning but OH wasnt up to the job :-/

Not expecting to be pregnant this time round either but i am sure my body will still trick me into thinking i am over the next two weeks.
Chin up hun, your not alone.xxxx


----------



## mumface26

No one is alone in this mad world of pcos and ttc although it feels like that as you have yur doctors who wont take you seariously, family and friends who dont get how bad it makes you feel and then your own body working against you!
I feel on the brink of tears today, like anything will make me cry. I have to go to work too but i dont feel up to it. Oh well at least its friday! 
We feel broken, we might be broken but we can be fixed and will be fixed and i know i will be eating my christmas dinner with a baby inside of me!
Xxxxxx


----------



## mumface26

StellaBella24 - its so annoying when one you tries to initiate a bd and the other isnt up for it. That was me last night, dp wanted to but i was dry as a bone and didnt feel like it. My libido has took a huge nose dive last few days, he understands but then said how do we concieve without having sex? But i onow i am not fertile now, my cm is tacky and white and i feel so tired. Remebering back to when i think i may have ovulated i felt so much wetter and wanted to bd more but now im like a boring old woman lol!


----------



## ghinspire22

As I always say, "it is what it is..."

I feel like garbage and it's the last day of vacation.


----------



## mumface26

To Ghinspire :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

Its friday yipeee! I finish at 8pm so just over 2 hours and it will be clocking off time yyeessss!!!! 2 whole days off work *huge sigh of relief*
I had another baby dream last night, it wasnt a great one but here goes.....
My baby chloe was 8 days old with fine hair on her head and smelt like baby wipes. My phone rang and i answered, "hello?" it was my boss from work, pretty mad at me asking when i was coming back. "when chloes 12 weeks old and when i am ok" was my reply. "well we want you on monday can you start at 1 and finish at 6?" she sounded so angry.
I agreed. Then the next thing i know i am sobbing my heart out as i take chloe to her grandmas house so i can go to work.
Very very crazy wierd dream! As if? Go back working 8days after the birth? Ppphhffftt!
So i had a labour dream, a going back to work baby dream (see a.few posts back) and this one! Each time i have had a baby girl called chloe.........is this a big fat massive sign?


----------



## StellaBella24

Hopefully Mumface!!

3 people that haven't known i am ttc have told me that they had a dream i had twin girls...wierd! Maybe i am sending out ttc vibes that they are picking up on subconsciously


----------



## mumface26

Maybe its because i want a bfp so bad its affecting me. Before ttc i hardly ever had dreams like this.
All will be revealed on saturday 11th.
Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Its saturday morning and just woke up. I feel crap! I have a horrid headache, my face feels warm and my lower back is killing me! I feel barfy too, the thought of food just makes me feel like barfing. 
My whole body feels hot according to dp. And im really really thirsty.
Could it be........? Knowing me im probably coming down with a bug.
:dust:


----------



## nexis

FF reckons I O'd on 30th July, based on temps mainly. I was doing opks on and off but I've heard that they can be rather hit and miss if not useless with PCOS so I'll just have to wait and see if af arrives around the 14th, which will be cd 102. I'm not getting my hopes up that I actually did O though as I haven't since November but you never know :)


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface26 said:


> Its saturday morning and just woke up. I feel crap! I have a horrid headache, my face feels warm and my lower back is killing me! I feel barfy too, the thought of food just makes me feel like barfing.
> My whole body feels hot according to dp. And im really really thirsty.
> Could it be........? Knowing me im probably coming down with a bug.
> :dust:

You just have to wait it out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## gsdowner1

havent been on here in forever... sorry gals update i suppose been spotting but no actual period yet i am like cd 43 or something crazy like that took a test it was neg. so decided to wait it out cause i started feeling crampy... so i think since i am about to start af i actually did ovulate with the 100 mg of clomid last round :) which was all up in the air really i did opks from cd 11 til i ran out which was like cd 22 and never got a positive opk... my body is so weird i swear! so now i guess im just gonna wait my af to arrive in full swing if it doesn't ill do one more pg test. I started taking vitex this month also... i am thinking i might take time off of clomid this month i don't know yet... i need to decide to take one or the other tho... well anyways ill try and keep you all updated. 
:dust: everyone!!!


----------



## StellaBella24

Apparently you shouldnt do vitex and clomid together...how long into your clomid cycle did you start taking the vitex? May have affected things


----------



## nlk

gsdowner, you definitely shouldnt be taking clomid and vitex together....they have properties which cancel each other out, so you won't be getting any benefit from either!

mumface, hope all this is a good sign! FXed for you!

AFM, I have FINALLY had a visit from AF (after provera took 14 days to kick in!!) and now I am on to my last round of letrozole. After this, if it doesn't work, I have been referred for more testing, to make sure my tubes are ok and officially check for endo, even though they're pretty sure it's there. On the positive side of that, my FS has said that if everything comes back fine, I am entitled to start on three funded courses of IUI, and then a funded round of IVF. I'm really hoping it doesn't come to that, but I'm glad I'm getting so much help, and that I won't have to fork out thousands of pounds for this treatment!

Sorry I've been missing in so long. I have been checking in on you all, but I just needed to take some time to get my head together. I really struggled when I realised that this was my last round of drugs, and feel more broken than ever.


----------



## mumface26

Good luck nlk i hope you wont need ivf. I am not sure how me and dp would ever aford it!

Im feeling much more human today. I spent all day in bed yesterday and only ate and sausage roll and a yogurt. Managed a weetabix today and a slice of toast. My headache has gone but my back is murder! 
I think it was a migraine. I used to get them so bad when i was in my teens.
Dp thinks im pg. Im testing on 11th august (assuming im on 28day cycle) but i cant share his enthusiasm. My cm has changed from tacky to an abundence of white lotiony cm and cervix has been soft for a few days now and i have felt sick after eating. All good signs but deep down i knpw its a bfn just waiting to happen.
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Good luck nlk i hope you wont need ivf. I am not sure how me and dp would ever aford it!
> 
> Im feeling much more human today. I spent all day in bed yesterday and only ate and sausage roll and a yogurt. Managed a weetabix today and a slice of toast. My headache has gone but my back is murder!
> I think it was a migraine. I used to get them so bad when i was in my teens.
> Dp thinks im pg. Im testing on 11th august (assuming im on 28day cycle) but i cant share his enthusiasm. My cm has changed from tacky to an abundence of white lotiony cm and cervix has been soft for a few days now and i have felt sick after eating. All good signs but deep down i knpw its a bfn just waiting to happen.
> Xxxxxxxx

Fx'd for you!

Afm been having a few cramps on and off today but haven't taken much notice as I've had them quite regularly since coming off bcp. It's our first wedding anniversary today so we're just relaxing at home, going out for a meal later and I'm sure we'll get some bd in, as FF reckons I O'd already it'll just be for the fun of it :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Happy aniversary nexis!
Xxxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

I got home last night from the beach. It was a good vacation. I don't feel completely relaxed and in fact I got stressed this morning about random things. My emotions are everywhere. I've been crying on and off. 

I don't know what to think or do anymore.


----------



## laurabe

Hi.. took a wee break from the forum for a while. CD18 now and my OPK looks positive. fingers crossed. 
https://img825.imageshack.us/img825/7325/5aug358.jpg


----------



## Katerz

Back in the uk after lovely break :( this depresses me but I'm also happy as the heat was making me feel so nauseous. 

Hope all you ladies are keeping well.

Hugs n dust to you all xx


----------



## Katerz

Mumface how you have not tested already is beyond me I would've cracked before now haha! Really hope you have a bfp waiting :) eee


----------



## gsdowner1

Im not taking the clomid and vitex together I took clomid last cycle which i guess Im currently still in.... and just started taking the vitex like a few weeks ago. I don't plan on taking the clomid this month. I am just confused about my cycle right now i have been feeling "crampy" and have been "spotting" for about 3 days... i mean its not even been enough to wear a pad... so i don't know... my boobs have been super sensitive too... i think i am gonna go get a few more "sensitive" preg. tests and take them... then just wait to see what my body is doing.


----------



## Teresa2012

hi im teresa im 25 also have pcos. have had it as long as i can remember. was lucky with son got pregnant 4 months after trying naturally. this time im on clomid first round started now on cd10. we have been trying for over 3yrs :( xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Gsdowner- I'd stop the Vitex until u get a def test result- dont want to risk what it could be doing to potential baby!


----------



## mumface26

Im testing tonight after work. Dp thinks its a bfp and my mum said she had chronic headaches, nausea and tiredness with us all (she had 5, no pcos, no help!!) but i am still not getting my hopes up.
Made some toast earlier, cant face eating it. I dont know how i havent tested either!
Hello teresa! Pcos is such a bummer! Im doing it natural first then my doctor said i will see fs in october if no bump. Good luck on the clomid!


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> Hi.. took a wee break from the forum for a while. CD18 now and my OPK looks positive. fingers crossed.
> https://img825.imageshack.us/img825/7325/5aug358.jpg

Wow so thats what a posistive looks like! Mine had the control line and then the test line was fainter but visable. The instructions on my opk were misleading, one sachet said its negative but another sachet said it was positive. I dont use them anymore.
good luck i hope you catch the egg! 
:dust:


----------



## nlk

welcome theresa!! :wave:

thats a beautiful positive, laurabe! Get busy!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, I had a blinding headache on tues and webmd b4 my pos on the thurs. good luck


----------



## ghinspire22

Good luck mumface. This definitely could be your time. My fingers are crossed.

Right now I can't sleep. I have too much on my mind. I just feel depressed.


----------



## ghinspire22

I am at Barnes and Noble. I'm sitting in the cafe just taking a little time for me. The holiday really wasn't me time. I thought it could be but instead I had good mixed with sad emotions. 

I wrote in my baby journal. I decided that handwriting my thoughts really helps me feel better. I figure too when I get pregnant I can write everything down too.

Right now I'm enjoying a cup of coffee, looking out the window, and wondering if I'm always going to be baby-less.


----------



## AppleMuffins

Sorry it has been such a struggle and big source of heartache for you ghinspire22. I'm glad you have found some methods to help you cope a bit. You'll be a mother one day :)


----------



## laurabe

OH won't BD today . He says he's not in the mood. First positive OPK in ages. what's the point? :-(


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> OH won't BD today . He says he's not in the mood. First positive OPK in ages. what's the point? :-(

Gaahhh thats why i hate men! And then when they eventually get in the mood you feel like they are doing it just to please you. 
try some nice underwear he will soon be in the mood then!


----------



## mumface26

Sorry to hear you are feeling low ghinspire. I really really hope you are feeling well again very soon. We will all be mummies very soon and we will be the best ever! All good things to those who.wait.

Afm well, i went out to buy a hpt on my lunch break and i will do it tonight. Dp is very excited but deep down i can picture a bfn.
My head throbs, i feel sick and certain smells are making me queezy.

Xxxxx


----------



## CocoMia

Hello All,

Am just catching up with everyone's post as I've not had any internet for a week!! Gahhh!! I've filled my time with the Olympics though so not all bad.

Hope everyone is Ok and having a good Monday so far!

Am due to O (if the last month is anything to go by) when we're away at V Festival!!!

How annoying and pointless!! However much I want this month to be a winner... by day 3 that is certainly not happening :growlmad: :nope: :dohh: 

So it's going to be a LONG 60 days now.. I am still yet to get any kind of meds from our FS but someone I know recommended a chinese therapy that mixes acupuncture and massage that helped her friend relax and get a proper cycle each month with I know is nearly impossible when you have PCOS so I may give it a try and let you know how I get on. Can't hurt right?

x


----------



## ghinspire22

CocoMia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Am just catching up with everyone's post as I've not had any internet for a week!! Gahhh!! I've filled my time with the Olympics though so not all bad.
> 
> Hope everyone is Ok and having a good Monday so far!
> 
> Am due to O (if the last month is anything to go by) when we're away at V Festival!!!
> 
> How annoying and pointless!! However much I want this month to be a winner... by day 3 that is certainly not happening :growlmad: :nope: :dohh:
> 
> So it's going to be a LONG 60 days now.. I am still yet to get any kind of meds from our FS but someone I know recommended a chinese therapy that mixes acupuncture and massage that helped her friend relax and get a proper cycle each month with I know is nearly impossible when you have PCOS so I may give it a try and let you know how I get on. Can't hurt right?
> 
> x

It definitely can't hurt. I get massages every month. It has helped with not only my migraines but with the tension in my body in general. I think it's definitely worth a try.


----------



## mumface26

Mmm yum a massage in general woud be lovely. Dp gives me massages but its not the same as when you go to a spa is it?
Should be home in less than hour then its hpt time! Xx


----------



## nlk

ahhhh I have everything crossed for you, mumface!! Really hoping all these symptoms have been for something! :dust:

Hi cocomia! It sucks having no internet...I've been watching quite a bit of the olympics as well, proud of team GB!!

Hope everyone is good this Monday. I'm day two of letrozole, and am hoping and praying that it's doing something! Feeling quite dizzy today, and a lot of headaches. This morning I had proper double vision...never had it so bad! Hope it means good stuff is happening!


----------



## mumface26

Me too nlk lets hope something is happening! 

Im on the bus going home, will be home in about 15 mins im so nervous about testing. If its not a bfp then why am i feeling so freeking ill??


----------



## StayHopeful

ghinspire, I'm so sorry that you're feeling so down. We are all here for you and I know that you will get your :bfp: soon! :hugs:

mumface, good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## Katerz

Good luck Mumface if its a bfn don't get too down its probably early to test! xx


----------



## nlk

Have you tested yet mumface?!!? I'm too excited!!


----------



## Katerz

Hahaha me too nlk!


----------



## mumface26

:bfn:
Oh well, it was a long shot.....
Thanks for your support, i guess i have a bug afterall. 
Xxxxx


----------



## Katerz

Don't give up hope yet xx


----------



## mumface26

Tbh i kinda knew it was a bfn. Must be a migraine.
Only ttc for.15 weeks so we are only just beginning!

:dust:
X x x x x x x


----------



## bonniessis

Hi Ladies
First off, sorry about the BFN mumface, damn I hate those things. 
Newbie here (to your thread at least). Hope you don't mind having a little read of your journeys, I'll admit I've only read page 1 but will try and catch up. Anyhoo, it'd be a bit rude of me to read about you without an introduction from me.
Me 24 OH 22 (toyboy)
Been together since March 09, been ttc since about sept 09.
Was diagnosed with PCOS in April 10, unfortunately my dr doesn't agree with metformin so that was a no go for me. 
I had a chemical pg in dec 11 when my dr finally referred me to fs. 
I had my first appointment with fs in June, fs said I'm not ovulating (I'd been having weekly bloods in the 10 weeks leading up to my appointment), need to lose 2 stone and go back in September when I'll be prescribed clomid (can't wait). 
I've lost about a stone, haven't been as good as I could of been but I've also stopped smoking at the same time so I'm gonna be big headed and say I'm pretty proud of myself (some might not think its much of an achievement tho). 
Cycles are anywhere between 30 and 111 days. 
Anyway, enough about me, I'm about to go have a read through the thread, I'm gonna aim for 20 pages before bed.

Really hope you don't mind me having a nosey. 

Good Luck to everyone xxx


----------



## mumface26

Hello bonniessis!
First off well done on the weight loss thats great! also stopping smoking is way harder than people think! I smoked at 15 and gave up aged 21 and thats how i put weight on. I gained 2 stone and lost 1.5 of it last year :happydance:
I have only been ttc since april but my gp knows about pcos etc and will send me to fs in october if no baby. Im trying to lose 8lb to get to my ideal weight before then so they cant say we cant help as you are overweight. Its not easy losing weight, especially when dp goes out for bin bags and comes back with dr pepper, doritoes and a large galaxy bar......:haha:
Anyways.look forward to chatting with you!

Take care :dust:


----------



## CocoMia

Hiya Mumface - I'm sorry it was a BFN this time but it's early days and your symptoms could have something to do with Ovulation as well as you being a little poorly?

I have every faith you'll get there!

Thanks for the + feedback on the massages, i'm a wimp when it comes to needles but if they do the massage first maybe I'll be so relaxed I won't care :thumbup:

Welcome Bonniessis! And well done on the smoking!! I hate to say it but I too smoked when I was a little younger and have had a kick up the bum as soon as I realised making a bubba wasn't going to be as straightforward as I thought. It certainly gives you the motivation to not touch another again! Although the added weight is not noticeable until you quit :blush:

Nlk - fingers crossed that those signs are things happening. Sounds like it's strong stuff so hopefully you don't feel too rubbish for too long.

Ghinspire - Im sorry your holiday wasn't as relaxing as you had hoped but just make sure you're taking some time for yourself now you're home. We're all putting so much pressure on ourselves, sometimes it would be nice if our OH's could carry the burden for a bit but obviously we're the stronger ones to handle being mothers.... or that's what I keep telling myself.

Oh and yes Team GB have outdone themselves! I've cried to the national anthem about 16 times already :haha:

x


----------



## laurabe

OH had a change of heart so we BD tonight.. BD yesterday morning too. Hope that will be enough to catch egg.. Dunno if OH will BD again tomorrow.. :-/ 

Mumface.. your earlier post mentioned Galaxy has put me right in the mood for chocolate but I dont have any :( lol


----------



## xkatiex

i want to join!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

Mumface,

*hugs*

Don't give up hope yet. There is always a chance.


----------



## StayHopeful

:hugs: mumface!


----------



## Gabi1787

Well had my internal ultrasound on 7/30, showed poly cystic ovaries. I had cysts on both ovaries, but the UT did see 1 mature follicle on one of my ovaries..she said I hadn't ovulated yet. My hubby and I left for our vacation/honeymoon to Jamaica on the 31st. I was experiencing some EWCM that day and the day before. We were very tired the night of the 31st but did :sex: on the 1st and 3rd. Do you think I missed the egg or could I have gotten it? How long does a follicle stay mature before ovulation? My cycles are consistently 63ish days long, and I usually always have EWCM around day 30...so according to MyDays (my period tracker) my cycle is irregular as it isn't your average 28 day cycle, but it is still consistent for my body. I just hope I can make this happen naturally, because hubby and I definitely don't have money for anything as expensive as IVF.


----------



## mumface26

Omg im worried. Day 4 still got a headache, still sickly and i have a raging thirst. Docs cnt see me today. I will prob go to a walk in center after work. My head hurts if i lean forward.


----------



## mumface26

Cocomia - it was my dad put me off smoking. He smoked all his adult life and then had a mini stroke, a year later he had a heart bypass and seeing him lay in hospital with tubes and beepy machines around him put me off smoking there and then. Its a dangerous habit and a slow killer. He is ok now, stil my dad!


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface26 said:


> Omg im worried. Day 4 still got a headache, still sickly and i have a raging thirst. Docs cnt see me today. I will prob go to a walk in center after work. My head hurts if i lean forward.

I hope they can take a look. Headaches like that are never fun. Be careful hun.


----------



## nexis

xkatiex said:


> i want to join!!!!!!!!!

Welcome :hi:

Nothing to report here, just waiting to see if af finally arrives. Got to go back to hospital on 24th to see fs again in the meantime I've got a doctors appointment on thursday to get some more met. Doesn't run out for a week or two but sometimes it's murder getting an appointment so thought I'd make one with plenty of time before I run out of tablets.


----------



## spencerzwifey

Hi Ladies, I'm 22, have pcos. I got Dx'ed n 08 & its gotten worse & worse ova da yrs. I am currently takin vitex, & EPO. I o'ed on my own & got AF 4 da 1st time n yrs. N e 1 else takin dis combo????


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Omg im worried. Day 4 still got a headache, still sickly and i have a raging thirst. Docs cnt see me today. I will prob go to a walk in center after work. My head hurts if i lean forward.
> 
> I hope they can take a look. Headaches like that are never fun. Be careful hun.Click to expand...

I feel ok now, now i know i am not pg i can take my pain killers as normal. Its subsiding now, i hope it goes!
How are you feeling?


----------



## mumface26

spencerzwifey said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm 22, have pcos. I got Dx'ed n 08 & its gotten worse & worse ova da yrs. I am currently takin vitex, & EPO. I o'ed on my own & got AF 4 da 1st time n yrs. N e 1 else takin dis combo????

Welcome :flower:
Im taking bvit complex to help balance my hormones but tbh i dont think i am bad with pcos.
How long u ttc?


----------



## mumface26

Regardless of my bfn i am not out til af arrives.
I am so thirsty its unreal! Drank almost 2 litres of water today (kept refilling my bottle) amd nothing could quench my thirst.
:dust:


----------



## 2012ttc

Hi all! I would like to join! :wave: 
Im 25 TTC #2, I had my first daughter at 18 by accident, who woulda known this is how it would be 7 years later! I started my first round of soy iso's today, along with my metformin for my PCOS.

Anyone else taking soy iso's right now?!


----------



## Katerz

I thought you ladies would appreciate this...my sister is having various tests done for irregular bleeding between AF and had and internal scan which showed a few cysts, she has just text me this and it really made me laugh!!

"I was thinking just coz the nurse sed i got sists on my overies. Dont mean i got
Pcos. Might mean my oveires got acney?!"

I love how she makes light of any situation!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz, a normal woman can have cysts, it's not til you've got over 12 they test your hormones to see if it's pcos. 
I had 49 the month I fell pregnant.


----------



## StellaBella24

Katerz said:


> I thought you ladies would appreciate this...my sister is having various tests done for irregular bleeding between AF and had and internal scan which showed a few cysts, she has just text me this and it really made me laugh!!
> 
> "I was thinking just coz the nurse sed i got sists on my overies. Dont mean i got
> Pcos. Might mean my oveires got acney?!"
> 
> I love how she makes light of any situation!

Brilliant!!:haha:


----------



## spencerzwifey

bout 15mo. but a wk n 1/2 ago i actually started the vitex & EPO n i've already o've & started AF


----------



## nlk

spencerzwifey said:


> bout 15mo. but a wk n 1/2 ago i actually started the vitex & EPO n i've already o've & started AF

Hi!

Just wanted to make sure you know that you definitely shouldn't take EPO after ovulation...it can cause miscarriage! So if you know exactly when you ovulate, only take it until them :thumbup:

Welcome to all the newbies. There seems to be many new people here all of a sudden! Hope you all like being here, and I hope that I get to update the bfp count real soon!! :dust:


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> Katerz, a normal woman can have cysts, it's not til you've got over 12 they test your hormones to see if it's pcos.
> I had 49 the month I fell pregnant.

Yeh I have told her that she is seeing her doc for the results of numerous other tests but he doesn't think it's pcos he just sent her for an internal to see what else is happening in there!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Katerz, a normal woman can have cysts, it's not til you've got over 12 they test your hormones to see if it's pcos.
> I had 49 the month I fell pregnant.

Now thats an interesting fact hopeful!
My doctor didnt count my cysts and my hormone blood test came back normal.......I still think my doctor saw cysts and thought pcos.


----------



## mumface26

AF is lurking. CM's gone a sandy colour and I am aching. 
Its good actually as my cd28 is on Friday so 2 days early, not bad :thumbup:

Dp and I were talking last night. We are waiting til the new year to go back to the doctor if we havent concieved as we don't want christmas to be a worrying one. 
TBH I have been so tired recently the thought of dragging myself to the doctors for a verbal wrestling match about pcos and ttc makes me feel drained. 
DP thinks I will be pg by then! 

Welcome newbies! Bet your thinking OMG that mumface bird rambles !!

:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

First appointment at hospital on Friday- scared! 
Don't know my way around hospital, never been there, and it says u should go alone for your first visit, as they ask u sensitive questions, like are u being beaten by your partner! 
It says it will be a 1.5 hour appointment!


----------



## nlk

oh wow, hopeful!

In england, I think we have that appointment right when you first find out you're pregnant..not at 15 weeks! Hope it all goes well for you. Have you thought about maybe taking a friend, or your mum? It might be a nice idea to take your mum if you can, because I think they ask about family history and stuff (unless you've had that at a different appointment?) and it might be good incase there is stuff you're not sure on.

Good luck with it!


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful - i would be thinking 1.5 hrs away from work plus extra for travelling yippeee! The less time at work the better! 
Good luck :flower:


----------



## mumface26

Actually my work place do not like employees going to appointments in work time. I was agony with my wisdom tooth a few weeks back and wanted 3 hours out to go see a dentist omg it really rubbed them up the wrong way......i loved it lol! 
But dp says by law an employer must let you have time out to attend anti natal appointments weather they are busy or not.


----------



## Katerz

I went for booking in appointment yesterday with MW (who actually delivered hubby's youngest brother).

Got asked a bazillion questions including if me and hub were blood related! Veeeeery random!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My forms say due to
The nature of app I should go
Alone, as they ask about domestic violence etc. 
And I had all my previous antenatal apps at my gp. There was a bit of confusion between who was booking me in between
Gp and fs. 
Oh and mumface, my allocated timeslot just so happens to be on my one weekday off a fortnight!!


----------



## mumface26

Af is here, light but painful and making me feel sickly.
Cd1.....im so chuffed its not a 54 dayer like my last cycle!
So it begins again......i wonder if i actually ovulated this cycle?
Xxxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface26 said:


> Af is here, light but painful and making me feel sickly.
> Cd1.....im so chuffed its not a 54 dayer like my last cycle!
> So it begins again......i wonder if i actually ovulated this cycle?
> Xxxxx

New cycle means new possibilities. I know it is hard though, believe me. I went to therapy yesterday and cried for the first time during my session. These emotions just poured out of me.


----------



## AppleMuffins

Sorry this wasn't your month mumface. But at least, as you said, it wasn't a super long cycle! Better luck next cycle.


----------



## CocoMia

Good afternoon girlies!!

Hope everyone is Ok and YAY to our new mumma's and your upcoming appointments. Now send some of that magic dust our way please as whatever you did right... we need some of it :haha:

I was reading the thread about cinnamon and honey and seeing as I'm doing the whole "no meds" thing - until my lovely doctor has pity on me and prescribes me something I am game to try whatever will work.

Am booked in for my acupuncture and massage for next week and am thinking of trying the honey and cinnamon tomorrow once i've figured out how I'm going to do it. (I'm a bit of a nature girl so if i can do it without taking them as pills I will try)

Is it counterproductive to reduce my insulin/sugar levels by putting the cinnamon in cinnamon buns do you think?? :blush:

Thinking of you all and hope you're all enjoying the Olympics

x


----------



## ghinspire22

CocoMia said:


> Good afternoon girlies!!
> 
> Hope everyone is Ok and YAY to our new mumma's and your upcoming appointments. Now send some of that magic dust our way please as whatever you did right... we need some of it :haha:
> 
> I was reading the thread about cinnamon and honey and seeing as I'm doing the whole "no meds" thing - until my lovely doctor has pity on me and prescribes me something I am game to try whatever will work.
> 
> Am booked in for my acupuncture and massage for next week and am thinking of trying the honey and cinnamon tomorrow once i've figured out how I'm going to do it. (I'm a bit of a nature girl so if i can do it without taking them as pills I will try)
> 
> Is it counterproductive to reduce my insulin/sugar levels by putting the cinnamon in cinnamon buns do you think?? :blush:
> 
> Thinking of you all and hope you're all enjoying the Olympics
> 
> x

Maybe try a cinnamon tea instead? I use a fantastic one by Harney and Sons. It tastes very yummy! Cinnamon is one of my favorite spices so I take it a lot even with Metformin. I just love cinnamon. :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Sorry AF got you, mumface! FX for you this cycle!

I went in for bloodwork this morning and my progesterone level is 82. I'm taking progesterone suppositories, but even with that the nurse seemed very enthusiastic when she called to tell me. This TWW is killing me!!!!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

Seven days until I can test unless AF comes. I am not overly hopeful but who knows. I am feel exhausted and my sinuses are crazy. I feel like sleeping is the only thing I want to do. 

I am thinking of everyone.


----------



## Faithlovehope

Hey ladies just an update on me,

I haven't been on here in ages in fact the last few months have been very time consuming

I'm 21 me and my partner was trying for 1 and a half years to get pregnant after a miscarriage in December 2010. I was put on clomid 50mg for two cycles which didn't work so did three months of 100mg.

We had an appointment with the fertility nurse who told us the clomid was ineffective, as I'd just started the next round she told me to continue for the five days anyway, I was waiting for the appointment of Lap an dye and ovarian drilling. 

It scared the life out of me but we'd do anything for a child if our own and I'm too young for ivf. I had my bloods done on day 21 an my progesterone was 16 (normally it's 4.1) the doctor said to do a day 28 blood test just to see... My progesterone level was 158.1!!!!!

I did a test a few days later I held off as long as I could as I couldnt bare another bfn and the nurse did say I wouldn't get pregnant on clomid. 

Well it was a BFP! :) 

We had our 12 week scan last Monday and tbh I thought they'd tell me I wasn't even pregnant, but no in fact we found out I'm carrying three healthy babies :) TRIPLETS I still can't believe it! 

Had to share as there was so many times I've sat crying thinking it would never happen and wondering how I'd cope not having a baby, but it will happen to all you wonderful ladies.

And it's so true what they say it will happen when you least expect it :) 

Baby dust to everyone :) xxxx


----------



## Faithlovehope

Sorry for the massive post!!! Xxxx


----------



## Katerz

Triplets!!! That's amazing!! Massive Congrats x3!

Xx


----------



## mumface26

Faithlovehope - that is simply fantastic news! Great! 
Look after yourself! 
:flower: :hugs:
Keep us updated on your progress!!

Xxxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

Faithlovehope said:


> Hey ladies just an update on me,
> 
> I haven't been on here in ages in fact the last few months have been very time consuming
> 
> I'm 21 me and my partner was trying for 1 and a half years to get pregnant after a miscarriage in December 2010. I was put on clomid 50mg for two cycles which didn't work so did three months of 100mg.
> 
> We had an appointment with the fertility nurse who told us the clomid was ineffective, as I'd just started the next round she told me to continue for the five days anyway, I was waiting for the appointment of Lap an dye and ovarian drilling.
> 
> It scared the life out of me but we'd do anything for a child if our own and I'm too young for ivf. I had my bloods done on day 21 an my progesterone was 16 (normally it's 4.1) the doctor said to do a day 28 blood test just to see... My progesterone level was 158.1!!!!!
> 
> I did a test a few days later I held off as long as I could as I couldnt bare another bfn and the nurse did say I wouldn't get pregnant on clomid.
> 
> Well it was a BFP! :)
> 
> We had our 12 week scan last Monday and tbh I thought they'd tell me I wasn't even pregnant, but no in fact we found out I'm carrying three healthy babies :) TRIPLETS I still can't believe it!
> 
> Had to share as there was so many times I've sat crying thinking it would never happen and wondering how I'd cope not having a baby, but it will happen to all you wonderful ladies.
> 
> And it's so true what they say it will happen when you least expect it :)
> 
> Baby dust to everyone :) xxxx

Congratulations!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Stayhopeful, your Progesterone is awesome! My cd21 was only around 32


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just had to share my excitement going to Sydney next Saturday for early gender scan!! 
In 9 days we will know!


----------



## Gabi1787

TRIPLETS!! Congratulations! :hugs: I just love stories like that!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

I woke up with an asthma attack. All I want is sleep. I am also having twinges in my right ovary area. Grr. 

All I need is sleep..


----------



## stevens2010

I hope the twinges are a good sign Ghinspire!

Congratulations on the triplets FaithHopeLove, such fantastic news!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hi guys! 

Sorry to just barge in, I was diagnosed with PCOS nearly 6 weeks ago and was hoping to hear about other women's experiences and get some advice? :flower:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hi guys! 

Sorry to just barge in, I was diagnosed with PCOS nearly 6 weeks ago and was hoping to hear about other women's experiences and get some advice? :flower:


----------



## Katerz

Welcome bunny boo! Firstly don't think it's the end of the world because it really isn't. Docs can do stuff to help.

I got my bfp on my 2nd round of clomid after 4 years of trying.

We are full of knowledge here! 

Xxx


----------



## Bunny_Boo

It's so nice to be able to speak to people who understand! It's amazing how many people actually have PCOS, I didn't realise.

Doctor is going to speak to the gynacologist to see what's next but that was nearly 6 weeks ago :shrug: not even sure what can be done.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Sorry meant to add hugeeeee congrats on your bfp!! :flower:


----------



## AppleMuffins

Clomid, I believe, is usually the first step for PCOS intervention if you re TTC. It is really successful for a lot of women. Are you charting at all?


----------



## mumface26

Hello bunny boo i just wanted to say i adore your avatar!! 
But yes i do believe pcos can be helped. My doctor wont help me yet until i have been ttc 6 months but tbh i prefer the natural approach for now. 
Id like to say i did it naturally when i get a bfp.

This af is different. Today its barely there! Im wearing a small panty liner and just a spot so far today. Its like when af is ending. My lower back is murder! Dp thinks we should test again with af been so light.
Xxxxxx


----------



## nexis

AppleMuffins said:


> Clomid, I believe, is usually the first step for PCOS intervention if you re TTC. It is really successful for a lot of women. Are you charting at all?

Not always, I'm on metformin at the moment and I have to see how that goes first before clomid.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I was put straight on Clomid, think it depends on your doctor to what they try first


----------



## ghinspire22

I have a migraine from you know where right now. I just want to pop my eyes out hoping it would relieve the pressure.


----------



## sue_88

Hi Bunny Boo :)
Im just starting the investigation period for PCOS, been trying since May 2010.

I'm having a HSG test in the next two months, then return to the doctor for clomid pending everything ok.

There are lots the doctors can do, whether it's clomid, metformin or something else. Never get disheartened because we can all get pregnant - eventually!! :)

Hope everyone else is doing OK. Im going on holiday on Saturday with my girl friends, I'm really looking forward to the break!! :)

xx


----------



## Faithlovehope

I was put on clomid straight away, I also started taking vitamin b complex everyday the month before I found out I was pregnant. It's supposed to lengthen the luteal phase and increase progesterone (although some dispute this), but Im convinced it was what worked for me as my progesterone was always 4.1 an with the b complex it shot to 158.1. I would definately recommend as it can't do any harm xx


----------



## Faithlovehope

I was also on 100mg clomid and we'd been trying for nearly two years. It really will happen! :) xx


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hi AppleMuffins! - no I'm not charting, I'm rather new to all this :blush: Not even getting af any more so rather negative about the whole thing :nope: but I'm sure it'll all work out eventually!

Hi Mumface, thank you! I'd rather get pregnant naturally too, but my body has different ideas! Would like to get it working properly first :haha:

Hi Sue! My diagnosis didn't take long at all, was very surprised but rather happy that I know! But i feel like the doc has forgotten about me now :shrug:

You guys are so positive! It's great, thank you for all your comments! :flower:


----------



## nexis

Bunny_Boo said:


> Hi AppleMuffins! - no I'm not charting, I'm rather new to all this :blush: Not even getting af any more so rather negative about the whole thing :nope: but I'm sure it'll all work out eventually!
> 
> Hi Mumface, thank you! I'd rather get pregnant naturally too, but my body has different ideas! Would like to get it working properly first :haha:
> 
> Hi Sue! My diagnosis didn't take long at all, was very surprised but rather happy that I know! But i feel like the doc has forgotten about me now :shrug:
> 
> You guys are so positive! It's great, thank you for all your comments! :flower:

I'm not having af either. Haven't O'd since November so I'm hoping the metformin will help :)


----------



## ghinspire22

Bunny_Boo said:


> It's so nice to be able to speak to people who understand! It's amazing how many people actually have PCOS, I didn't realise.
> 
> Doctor is going to speak to the gynacologist to see what's next but that was nearly 6 weeks ago :shrug: not even sure what can be done.

PCOS is not a death sentence. I have only cracked the surface with Metformin. There is still lots doctors can do.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bunny_Boo said:


> Hi AppleMuffins! - no I'm not charting, I'm rather new to all this :blush: Not even getting af any more so rather negative about the whole thing :nope: but I'm sure it'll all work out eventually!
> 
> Hi Mumface, thank you! I'd rather get pregnant naturally too, but my body has different ideas! Would like to get it working properly first :haha:
> 
> Hi Sue! My diagnosis didn't take long at all, was very surprised but rather happy that I know! But i feel like the doc has forgotten about me now :shrug:
> 
> You guys are so positive! It's great, thank you for all your comments! :flower:

I never got af either, which makes it impossible to try "naturally" when you've never ovulated in 10 years, and yes I used clomid, I don't think that makes me a cheat or my baby any less special- its a miracle! And with the medical
Advancements today I choose to take advantage rather than keep fighting a pointless battle! No ovulation= no chance in hell of a baby!


----------



## Katerz

Horaaaay for clomid babies!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hopefulfor1st - I guess I'm tryin to convince myself af will come back, your completely right though, why wait when there is so much out there that can help! I didn't realise there was so much. What's the difference between metformin and clomid? 

Can pcos get worse over time? Sorry for all the questions, startin to feel less worried now that I know more though


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Metformin balances your insulin, insulin can hinder ov if it's off. And contribute to pcos. Metformin may or may not make you ovulate. My pcos didn't include insulin resistance so metformin was no good to me! 
Clomid is much more direct- it specifically induces ovulation without just dancing around it and praying it'll happen so to speak.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

And time doesn't specifically affect pcos, but your weight does. The higher bmi the higher chance of more severe pcos (just a general rule, skinny people can still have it)


----------



## mumface26

If my doctor gave me clomid tomorrow i would gulp it down now problem! I guess when i see an fs i will be prodded and poked for a few weeks before they decide if im ovulating or not. 
I think i might be ovulating as i have had 3 af since april. But you dont need to ovulate to have af.....its all confusing. 
I wish my back would stop aching. This last af is coming to an end now but all it was was 2 days of stickly brown cm with some dark brown clot type, like what i get on my last two days of af. Im not complaining the lighter the better but it just seemed wierd.

:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, a progesterone test will tell if your ovulating. A result of 7+ means ov, 15+ means ov that can sustain a pregnancy. And my gp did that b4 I saw the fs so I went in prepared as fs was costly and I didn't want multiple appointments!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks guys, I find it so hard to loose weight but I guess that's the key so will keep at it!
Mum face - gosh that does sound confusing, I hope they dont take too long to give you answers, when do you see an fs?


----------



## ghinspire22

I am on 1500mg of metformin and I feel like it did nothing. I am still taking it until I go to my first appointment with an obgyn in September.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

What will they give you if your metformin doesnt work?


----------



## ghinspire22

Bunny_Boo said:


> What will they give you if your metformin doesnt work?

My doctor seems to think that after a little testing for my levels that the obygn will give me Clomid. It has the best success rate for women with PCOS. I am thinking with the right dosage that I will have success too.

I have hypothyroid and such so I think mine is all the matter of getting the right hormone levels. My fingers are crossed that is all I wil need.

The ultrasounds I had showed that I have a very healthy pair of ovaries and a healthy uterus...so I'm thinking it's just my hormones and the matter of getting me to ovulate like I should.


----------



## ghinspire22

I went for a run this morning. I am doing the zombiesRun! app. It's basically a story about zombies attacking the world and I am a runner collecting supplies for a town. It's so much fun but today for whatever reason my stomach wasn't ready for the morning run and I about threw up. 

I'm glad I got the run it at least. It looks like it might rain today.


----------



## mumface26

Bunny_Boo said:


> Thanks guys, I find it so hard to loose weight but I guess that's the key so will keep at it!
> Mum face - gosh that does sound confusing, I hope they dont take too long to give you answers, when do you see an fs?

My doctor will refer me in october if no bump but im thinking if leaving it til after xmas. I dont want to go through xmas thinking about my hormone levels etc. It would ruin xmas for us.
So in the new year, nice and fresh i will be a referred. Dp is confident we wont need an fs, thats why i love him he always looks at life on he plus side, but try to convince me i will concieve on my own is another story! 
Xxxx


----------



## StayHopeful

I haven't seen any other women on here mention this, but my doctor told me that women with PCOS can have trouble with Clomid, like in my case. I've overstimulated on just 25mg. My FS recommends that if this cycle doesn't work, I should switch to another drug called Letrazole.

I had a consult with my FS this morning, my progesterone level looks great and she seemed very optimistic. She did say that my thyroid hormone level was a little off, so I'm going to start taking something for that because evidently it can cause a miscarriage. My pregnancy blood test is scheduled for next Thursday.


----------



## Katerz

ghinspire22 said:


> I went for a run this morning. I am doing the zombiesRun! app. It's basically a story about zombies attacking the world and I am a runner collecting supplies for a town. It's so much fun but today for whatever reason my stomach wasn't ready for the morning run and I about threw up.
> 
> I'm glad I got the run it at least. It looks like it might rain today.

That's sounds brilliant! I love a bit of zombie!

Not so good that you were sick though :(


----------



## RainAngel

Wow. I have alot to catch up on.

Anyway, hi. I'm back. (not that my presence is missed as i dont post much! :)) 

I'm finally getting things going. I have my FS appt in 2 months. Im now on 2000mg met, have lost 20 pounds (not near enough, but a good start!), and looking into sperm donors. I intend to be fully prepared for my FS appt to get on the go. My OB thinks i'm gonna be given clomid. I've been told to temp every day and OPK so i have a "baseline" of my cycles. I'm ready to hit the floor runnin! the hardest part of all this is gonna be getting a sperm donor, but I can do it! :)


----------



## ghinspire22

I am sipping some green tea and trying to relax. 

So much stuff needs to be done this weekend. 

Ugh..

And I keep hoping AF doesn't show next week and that in 5 days I will have a BFP but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ghinspire22

So random question...

I was stretching to reach something on my nightstand and my lower abs stretched a little and it was a brief ouch and then fine. I got scared because I was like if I am pregnant did I just cause myself to miscarry or could I? 

Honestly it was for a brief second. Maybe I am just being paranoid. I don't think one little stretch to reach something could cause that if I am pregnant.


----------



## Katerz

ghinspire22 said:


> So random question...
> 
> I was stretching to reach something on my nightstand and my lower abs stretched a little and it was a brief ouch and then fine. I got scared because I was like if I am pregnant did I just cause myself to miscarry or could I?
> 
> Honestly it was for a brief second. Maybe I am just being paranoid. I don't think one little stretch to reach something could cause that if I am pregnant.

I couldn't give you a definite answer but my MW said the reason they tell pregnant ladies not to heavy lift etc is that when you're pregnant your bones and muscles soften due to progesterone (i think?) and they say to take care so you don't damage yourself rather than the baby. She said you're not likely to miscarry if you lift heavy stuff so I guess stretching may go along those lines?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I get that all the time, ghinspire,(if u r pregnant) its ligaments stretching. The uterus is attached to hips by ligaments that are like rubber bands and as uterus rises up it pulls ligaments. Feels like a real bad stitch/ sharp pulled muscle pain whenever I move suddenly in bed/ cough or sneeze. Sometimes so painful it causes me to freeze up and wait for intense pain to
Pass. Had it my whole pregnancy, it started just after the implantation cramPs


----------



## ghinspire22

Ok so if I am then I didn't hurt anything...lol

This is me being crazy.


----------



## nexis

Unfortunately I got a letter today saying that my next hospital appointment has been rearranged. Has been moved from 24th August to 19th October :growlmad: it also does give any reason on the letter :shrug:


----------



## nlk

rainangel, welcome back :wave:

ghinspire, I highly doubt that simply stretching could cause any damage. People do a lot worse during pregnancy,and everything is fine!

stayhopeful, I am also take letrozole. I struggled on clomid, but had the issue of being resistant before I even started taking it! Personally (and I know a lot of other people have said that they felt the same!) I find that I have much less side effects whilst taking letrozol than I did on clomid. I don't suffer nearly as much with night sweats, and the headaches aren't nearly as bad. If you have a look at the good side of letrozole, it's actually much better for you than clomid. It has a shorter half life, which means it is well out of your system by the time you get pregnant, whereas clomid hangs around longer, which could cause issues. Also, letrozole works on producing one realy good follicle, rather than several ok ones (though I'm a bit sceptical about that one, since I got thee huge perfect ones on one cycle :coffee:). I hope it all goes well for you!

mumface, I think its a good idea to push your fs apt back a bit. I wouldn't want to stress over xmas either :nope: My fs never took my progesteron levels to see if I was ovulating though, so don't necessarily expect it. It's not a practice often used in the UK :thumbup:

I'm having wicked pains at the minute :cry: I'm hoping it's my body gearing up to actually ovulate this cycle! FXed!!


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> mumface, I think its a good idea to push your fs apt back a bit. I wouldn't want to stress over xmas either :nope: My fs never took my progesteron levels to see if I was ovulating though, so don't necessarily expect it. It's not a practice often used in the UK :thumbup:

My fs did check my progesterone levels but I won't find out what it came back as til my next appointment.


----------



## nlk

oh ok :shrug: my fs said that it's not usually something done here, but nevermind lol


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> oh ok :shrug: my fs said that it's not usually something done here, but nevermind lol

Maybe it's something that's not normally done in England? Might be different for us in Wales maybe. She checked it because it's never been checked before :dohh:


----------



## misskaileigh

So I feel like an idiot to even think I could be pregnant, but a co-worker got me thinking it was possible.
I had a prometrium period in may, my last natural cycle was in february i think. But the last few mornings and nights only, i've felt nauseous and got sick twice yesterday morning. i had some spotting like 3 weeks ago and it stopped. i never ovulate and never have any sort of real cycle, so I don't think that a pregnancy could really explain. Is it even possible to go that long with no cycle then ovulate out of the blue?
I don't want to waste money on a test to see another negative, so any insight would be helpful before I would buy a test.


----------



## ghinspire22

misskaileigh said:


> So I feel like an idiot to even think I could be pregnant, but a co-worker got me thinking it was possible.
> I had a prometrium period in may, my last natural cycle was in february i think. But the last few mornings and nights only, i've felt nauseous and got sick twice yesterday morning. i had some spotting like 3 weeks ago and it stopped. i never ovulate and never have any sort of real cycle, so I don't think that a pregnancy could really explain. Is it even possible to go that long with no cycle then ovulate out of the blue?
> I don't want to waste money on a test to see another negative, so any insight would be helpful before I would buy a test.

Well you don't need to have your period to get pregnant. I think it is possible to ovulate and not know it. I think anything is possible with s body with PCOS.


----------



## ghinspire22

Two more days and I can test. I don't have high hopes but I have some. Maybe 20% hope.

I have been having lots of lower backaches. Painful! I have had some headaches but not period migraines. I have been exhausted lately but that could be because of planning one of my best friend's bridal showers. So who knows. Only a few days will tell.

*deep breath*


----------



## Gabi1787

ghinspire22 said:


> Two more days and I can test. I don't have high hopes but I have some. Maybe 20% hope.
> 
> I have been having lots of lower backaches. Painful! I have had some headaches but not period migraines. I have been exhausted lately but that could be because of planning one of my best friend's bridal showers. So who knows. Only a few days will tell.
> 
> *deep breath*

I have my fingers crossed for you!! :dust:


----------



## laurabe

I am 7dpo and i feel slightly nauseus.. 

This is how I felt before I got my BFP (chemical) 

Fingers crossed although I dont want to get my hopes up too much.. If I get another BFP I will be very nervous.


----------



## StellaBella24

laurabe said:


> I am 7dpo and i feel slightly nauseus..
> 
> This is how I felt before I got my BFP (chemical)
> 
> Fingers crossed although I dont want to get my hopes up too much.. If I get another BFP I will be very nervous.

Cani just ask, how long after ur bfp did you start to bleed and therefore realise it was a chemical bfp?


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all, 

Not checked in for a few days as been away for the weekend with family. Had a strange experience... the day we left i was 7dpo and told myself,don't stress about ttc while away, at least as i am away until 11dpo i wont be able to do stupidly early tests etc.
Was enjoying a glass of wine in the bar in the evening not feeling guilty (trying not to anyway) thinking i am on hols and not gonna ruin it like i have previous wkends away just in case i am pg.
Went to the loo during the evening and bam!! A big blob (tmi) of pink/red cm! Followed an hour or two later by a trace of brown cm. I NEVER spot before AF, especially not at 7dpo.

I couldnt believe it as obviously thought - implantation bleed!! :happydance: Didnt sleep that night as my brain ran away from me and went in to overdrive. :wacko:

Well last few days, had af cramping on and off :cry:
Got home in the last hour and took a test...in my eyes the slightest line but def not a bfp so to speak. I obviously want it and am hoping to see it, i dont trust my eyes anyway. Gonna test in morning.

So much for not thinkning about it all weekend...if this does not lead to a sticky bfp it is the cruelest thing that has happened to me in forever.

Not told OH anything, will wait and see. fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfx


----------



## nexis

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not checked in for a few days as been away for the weekend with family. Had a strange experience... the day we left i was 7dpo and told myself,don't stress about ttc while away, at least as i am away until 11dpo i wont be able to do stupidly early tests etc.
> Was enjoying a glass of wine in the bar in the evening not feeling guilty (trying not to anyway) thinking i am on hols and not gonna ruin it like i have previous wkends away just in case i am pg.
> Went to the loo during the evening and bam!! A big blob (tmi) of pink/red cm! Followed an hour or two later by a trace of brown cm. I NEVER spot before AF, especially not at 7dpo.
> 
> I couldnt believe it as obviously thought - implantation bleed!! :happydance: Didnt sleep that night as my brain ran away from me and went in to overdrive. :wacko:
> 
> Well last few days, had af cramping on and off :cry:
> Got home in the last hour and took a test...in my eyes the slightest line but def not a bfp so to speak. I obviously want it and am hoping to see it, i dont trust my eyes anyway. Gonna test in morning.
> 
> So much for not thinkning about it all weekend...if this does not lead to a sticky bfp it is the cruelest thing that has happened to me in forever.
> 
> Not told OH anything, will wait and see. fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfx

FX'd for you!


----------



## ghinspire22

I spotted a little. I think that means AF is on her way. I'm kind of let down right now. I had two days before I was supposed to test and now this happens. It's not full blown I guess but the spot usually means that it's on it's way..

*sighs and gets tearful*

My best friend gets closer to her due date and I'm getting nothing but disappointment...how wonderful...


----------



## laurabe

StellaBella24 said:


> laurabe said:
> 
> 
> I am 7dpo and i feel slightly nauseus..
> 
> This is how I felt before I got my BFP (chemical)
> 
> Fingers crossed although I dont want to get my hopes up too much.. If I get another BFP I will be very nervous.
> 
> Cani just ask, how long after ur bfp did you start to bleed and therefore realise it was a chemical bfp?Click to expand...

I got BFP on a FRER and on a DIGI on the Monday went to Doctor and he confirmed it with urine test. I had spotting on Weds full bleeding on Thursday and went to the hospital and my HCG level was low then it was BFN thereafter :cry: the BFP was on CD42 but I wasnt sure when I Ovulated so I didnt even know how many weeks I was but the hospital said it was very early


----------



## StellaBella24

Thanks for the info. Sorry you had to deal with that. You must've got so excited...i know i would have done.xx


----------



## laurabe

Yeh i was over the moon and then a few days later it was no more.. it was horrible to go through. :( I'm ok now though.. I took positive from it that even with my PCOS and not knowing when I O that I can still concieve.. 

Some months I cant spot O at all but this cycle i got positive OPKs so fingers crossed.


----------



## StayHopeful

Laurabe, I am so sorry for your loss. I had a chemical pregnancy in January and it sounds like a very similar situation. I want another bfp so badly, but I know once it happens I will be terrified I will lose it again.

ghinspire, I hope that this isn't AF! We're all thinking of you and sending :hugs: your way no matter how this time turns out.


----------



## laurabe

StayHopeful said:


> Laurabe, I am so sorry for your loss. I had a chemical pregnancy in January and it sounds like a very similar situation. I want another bfp so badly, but I know once it happens I will be terrified I will lose it again.
> 
> ghinspire, I hope that this isn't AF! We're all thinking of you and sending :hugs: your way no matter how this time turns out.

Yeh its very cruel.. rather have BFNs than go thru that again.. 

fingers crossed this cycle as I am feeling similar to how I felt before I got that BFP.. It sort of feels like I have a bit of a hangover (Not been drinking at all) and slight backache. that was how I felt before I got the BFP, although the back pain was much worse.


----------



## StellaBella24

Well tested this morning and bfn :cry:

I am 12 dpo so i know it may still be a little early. My temp hasnt dropped yet so fx :thumbup:

Last cycle my temp dropped at 13dpo and af spotting started so tomorrow will tell me a lot. I dont think i am pg but there's always hope until she shows


----------



## stevens2010

Hi girls, can I join in? I've followed this thread for a while and never really commented but thought I'd dip my toes in.

I'm 22, DH is 34 and we're desperately TTC baby number one and have been for over 2 years with irregular periods that ranged from 60-100+ days. Long story short is that we went to our GP who referred us straight away to an infertility clinic where we met our consultant and we had tests done and I was told in April this year that I have cysts on my ovaries but everything else, bloods, hormones, SA, HSG is all looking great so it's just a case of getting my body to ovulate! I was put straight on to 100mg of Clomid and have successfully ovulated although I've not had monitoring in any way, I've had (for the first time in my life!) positive ovulation tests (no doubt about it!), ov pains and natural AF's arriving on time every month so the Clomid is doing it's job! I've literally just started round 4 (I have 6 cycles worth), I'm on CD2 today and am really hoping this cycle is the one. 

Phew. So that's basically my story! FX for everyone!


----------



## nexis

stevens2010 said:


> Hi girls, can I join in? I've followed this thread for a while and never really commented but thought I'd dip my toes in.
> 
> I'm 22, DH is 34 and we're desperately TTC baby number one and have been for over 2 years with irregular periods that ranged from 60-100+ days. Long story short is that we went to our GP who referred us straight away to an infertility clinic where we met our consultant and we had tests done and I was told in April this year that I have cysts on my ovaries but everything else, bloods, hormones, SA, HSG is all looking great so it's just a case of getting my body to ovulate! I was put straight on to 100mg of Clomid and have successfully ovulated although I've not had monitoring in any way, I've had (for the first time in my life!) positive ovulation tests (no doubt about it!), ov pains and natural AF's arriving on time every month so the Clomid is doing it's job! I've literally just started round 4 (I have 6 cycles worth), I'm on CD2 today and am really hoping this cycle is the one.
> 
> Phew. So that's basically my story! FX for everyone!

Welcome :hi: 

Afm, :bfn: today. I'm not surprised in the least that ff was wrong, not let down really as I knew i wouldn't have ovulated. Put in the test result and it's removed the crosshairs. Just have to keep waiting to see if the metformin does anything til I go back to the hospital.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Stephens 2010 - welcome! :flow:

Nexis - I really hope you get your bfp soon, stay positive :flower:

Had a phone appt with the doc today as its been 6 weeks since I seen him, that's him just referring me to the gynaecologist today :cry: wish things would hurry up! Think he must have forgotten bout me.


----------



## ghinspire22

I spotted the once yesterday and nothing when I woke up to pee this morning. So now I don't know but I still think my af will be here.


----------



## nlk

ghinspire, I hope this is a good sign for you!! I have absolutely everything crossed for you!


----------



## StellaBella24

Goodluck ghinspire!!

I have just been for my first bit of real exercise in probably a year :blush:

Whilst away for the weekend, i realised a lot of my 'beach' clothes were rather tight and unflattering. Thought it was about time i should do something to sort out the situation :thumbup: Especially as i have 3 weeks left off work (teacher, summer hols!).

So went on a 2 and half mile brisk walk:happydance:
Felt good, same again tomorrow hopefully


----------



## ghinspire22

Sadly it looks like...AF has arrived. It isn't strong. It's faint but I think it's here. I cried and then I'm like..."I should just give up."

It's like I am nowhere close to anything..


----------



## StayHopeful

ghinspire22 said:


> Sadly it looks like...AF has arrived. It isn't strong. It's faint but I think it's here. I cried and then I'm like..."I should just give up."
> 
> It's like I am nowhere close to anything..

:hugs:


----------



## StellaBella24

I'm out...temp drop and spotting today :cry:

So much for the 'implantation bleeding' at 7dpo...I guess it will teach me not to symptom spot, just try and wait for AF to not show

Oh well, here we go again :growlmad:


----------



## stevens2010

ghinspire22 said:


> Sadly it looks like...AF has arrived. It isn't strong. It's faint but I think it's here. I cried and then I'm like..."I should just give up."
> 
> It's like I am nowhere close to anything..

I'm sorry Ghinspire. I've been following this thread for a little while and I hope you don't mind me saying this but I can feel your hurt and my heart really goes out to you. I know the journey of TTC is hard, painful and emotional, but there is still hope. You're not broken (as you've said in previous posts) but your body may just need a little help. I went through all those emotions before starting Clomid and I still go through them sometimes, but I think I've gotten to a place where I have just accepted that my body cannot do this alone and needs a little kick start. I'm praying to God that He blesses me and my husband with a baby and I'll be keeping you in my prayers too.


----------



## stevens2010

StellaBella24 said:


> I'm out...temp drop and spotting today :cry:
> 
> So much for the 'implantation bleeding' at 7dpo...I guess it will teach me not to symptom spot, just try and wait for AF to not show
> 
> Oh well, here we go again :growlmad:

:hugs: I'm sorry.


----------



## ghinspire22

stevens2010 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Sadly it looks like...AF has arrived. It isn't strong. It's faint but I think it's here. I cried and then I'm like..."I should just give up."
> 
> It's like I am nowhere close to anything..
> 
> I'm sorry Ghinspire. I've been following this thread for a little while and I hope you don't mind me saying this but I can feel your hurt and my heart really goes out to you. I know the journey of TTC is hard, painful and emotional, but there is still hope. You're not broken (as you've said in previous posts) but your body may just need a little help. I went through all those emotions before starting Clomid and I still go through them sometimes, but I think I've gotten to a place where I have just accepted that my body cannot do this alone and needs a little kick start. I'm praying to God that He blesses me and my husband with a baby and I'll be keeping you in my prayers too.Click to expand...


Thank you. You will be in my prayers as well. Soon it will be our time.


----------



## ghinspire22

So I thought that my period was here but it is so strange. It is super light and I have very stretchy clear discharge. Like I wipe and it strings out. Gross I know but it is so strange. I don't know what is going on..


----------



## stevens2010

:hugs:


----------



## nexis

I've had cramp since yesterday and it's getting on my nerves now. It's not really bad like when I have had them with af before but like this dull sort of ache. Not had any spotting or anything, but ff thought I should have started af yesterday (until I entered a bfn, then it removed ov). I think it's probably nothing, but am going to do an opk ina bit just so I can rule that out and then I suppose I'll wait and see if the :witch: arrives.


----------



## nlk

ghinspire, I really hope this is a good sign for you! :hugs: maybe leave it a couple of days and see whether it changes/stops?

nexis, hope it all gets sorted out soon! Do you do OPKs throughout your cycle, or do you have any other way of knowing when/if you ovulated? :hugs:


----------



## StellaBella24

I am taking a break from clomid until OH has had his SA done.

I had a little bit of luck with vitex tincture in that on cycle before clomid in that it helped to end my 10 week cycle. Do you think i would be ok to take vitex first cycle off clomid?


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> ghinspire, I really hope this is a good sign for you! :hugs: maybe leave it a couple of days and see whether it changes/stops?
> 
> nexis, hope it all gets sorted out soon! Do you do OPKs throughout your cycle, or do you have any other way of knowing when/if you ovulated? :hugs:

No I don't do them throughout. Technically I'm still on cycle 2 because I haven't O'd since last November, but I had norethisterone earlier this year and had a withdrawal bleed from them. They're supposedly not very good with PCOS anyway. I just took one and it's negative so maybe it's AF, maybe it's nothing.


----------



## nlk

Yeah, they can be a bit hit and miss with pcos.

When I came off bcp, my gp said that if I hadn't bled in 5 weeks, then they would assume that I was not ovulating at all, and that I could get referred to a FS. How long has it been since you last saw af? Because you have to bear in mind that it can be dangerous to go for more than three months without it...

Really hope it all gets sorted soon. I know how frustrating it can all be. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> Yeah, they can be a bit hit and miss with pcos.
> 
> When I came off bcp, my gp said that if I hadn't bled in 5 weeks, then they would assume that I was not ovulating at all, and that I could get referred to a FS. How long has it been since you last saw af? Because you have to bear in mind that it can be dangerous to go for more than three months without it...
> 
> Really hope it all gets sorted soon. I know how frustrating it can all be. Thinking of you :hugs:

Well since I had the withdrawal bleed it's been 103 days, but the last actual AF I had was November. The doctor and the fs haven't said anything about it apart from that they don't think I'm ovulating.


----------



## scerena

:hi: all I'm 25 ttc#1 hope you don't mind if I join???
Had ovarian drilling done... Clomid don't work...
Now on injectables hoping to get my :bfp: soon!
If you want to know more about me as my story is long my journal is in my siggy :)


----------



## nexis

scerena said:


> :hi: all I'm 25 ttc#1 hope you don't mind if I join???
> Had ovarian drilling done... Clomid don't work...
> Now on injectables hoping to get my :bfp: soon!
> If you want to know more about me as my story is long my journal is in my siggy :)

Welcome :hi:


----------



## scerena

Thanks for the welcome nexis :) 
How old are you and how long have you been ttc for? 
Sorry haven't read the whole thread :blush:


----------



## nexis

scerena said:


> Thanks for the welcome nexis :)
> How old are you and how long have you been ttc for?
> Sorry haven't read the whole thread :blush:

I'm 26, dh 27 and we've been trying since last September, so nearly a year :wacko: which is crazy to say as it seems to have gone really quickly.


----------



## scerena

Nexis sorry ttc is taking so long :( weve been ttc years I'm waiting to see my fs as we speak... 
Have you tried any meds etc for pcos??? Or naturally for now?


----------



## nexis

scerena said:


> Nexis sorry ttc is taking so long :( weve been ttc years I'm waiting to see my fs as we speak...
> Have you tried any meds etc for pcos??? Or naturally for now?

It's not really that long in the grand scheme of things, people like yourself have been ttc a lot longer than me :flower: I was referred to the hospital last month and prescribed metformin, I'm on 1000mg at the moment and have to go back to the hospital on 19th october. There's not much point in trying naturally as I'm not ovulating on my own. I hope you get an appointment with fs soon! :hugs:


----------



## scerena

It's still hard for everyone though I found it hard after a year :hugs:
I understand that hopefully they will try you on clomid or something? When is your next appointment?

Oh I was at the hospital when I was talking to you :) I'm always there :haha: sorry I didn't word that right did I lol!


----------



## nexis

scerena said:


> It's still hard for everyone though I found it hard after a year :hugs:
> I understand that hopefully they will try you on clomid or something? When is your next appointment?
> 
> Oh I was at the hospital when I was talking to you :) I'm always there :haha: sorry I didn't word that right did I lol!

Well I hope they'll try clomid or something next, but I'm not sure as I also need to lose weight too, so not sure if they'll want me to lose more before they'll prescribe me anything else. My next appointment should have been 24th august but it was rescheduled for 19th october :dohh:


----------



## StayHopeful

I went in for my blood pregnancy test this morning and it was negative. I'm devastated. I was so hopeful that it would be this cycle, everything seemed to line up perfectly. And now I have to face my would-have-been due date without being pregnant, which I never imagined I would have to do. I feel so broken. I feel like this will never happen for me. And my former best friend just had her baby on Monday. She got pregnant six weeks before I did and when I mc'd, she didn't understand that I needed to put some distance between us while I grieved. I lost a baby and a friend. I just feel like giving up right now.


----------



## ghinspire22

StayHopeful said:


> I went in for my blood pregnancy test this morning and it was negative. I'm devastated. I was so hopeful that it would be this cycle, everything seemed to line up perfectly. And now I have to face my would-have-been due date without being pregnant, which I never imagined I would have to do. I feel so broken. I feel like this will never happen for me. And my former best friend just had her baby on Monday. She got pregnant six weeks before I did and when I mc'd, she didn't understand that I needed to put some distance between us while I grieved. I lost a baby and a friend. I just feel like giving up right now.

The journey of ttc is a very long and hard one sometimes, especially when you have PCOS. It's hard for anyone to understand unless they have faced the same thing. My best friend is pregnant right now. We started the ttc journey at the same time and she got pregnant around 12 or so weeks ago. I didn't. It's hard sometimes facing that because you need that time for yourself to build yourself up again.

I found it really helpful to write things down. I bought a journal just for me and I pour out my heart and soul. It helps me feel better. Maybe you should try something like that to help you. 

Please know that I am thinking of you and that you are not alone. Our cycles will come and then we will get to be happy and feel that mommy glow.


----------



## ghinspire22

So, I spotted a little more and then everything stopped. Now I'm wondering if all of a sudden I will be getting a full flow or if that was in fact it. 

I haven't tried doing another hpt because I don't want to jinx anything. So I am simply waiting it out to see what my body is going to do next.


----------



## nexis

StayHopeful said:


> I went in for my blood pregnancy test this morning and it was negative. I'm devastated. I was so hopeful that it would be this cycle, everything seemed to line up perfectly. And now I have to face my would-have-been due date without being pregnant, which I never imagined I would have to do. I feel so broken. I feel like this will never happen for me. And my former best friend just had her baby on Monday. She got pregnant six weeks before I did and when I mc'd, she didn't understand that I needed to put some distance between us while I grieved. I lost a baby and a friend. I just feel like giving up right now.

So sorry for you hun :hugs:


----------



## nexis

Oh. My. God. I think af might be here :shock: trying not to get my hopes up too much :haha: as it's only really super light atm, but definitely not spotting and the cramps I've been having for past couple of days have definitely been worse today. I so hope it is, as it'll be the first natural period since November.


----------



## StellaBella24

nexis said:


> Oh. My. God. I think af might be here :shock: trying not to get my hopes up too much :haha: as it's only really super light atm, but definitely not spotting and the cramps I've been having for past couple of days have definitely been worse today. I so hope it is, as it'll be the first natural period since November.

Never thought you'd be so happy to see AF eh? :haha::thumbup:


----------



## scerena

nexis- good luck with your appointment hopefully it will come around quickly for you :hugs:
:haha: it's funny when we are happy to see af only us pcos'ers get that :haha:

Stayhopeful- so sorry about your loss :hugs: I have had a loss too, always here if you need to talk :hugs: also, so sorry you got a negative test it's hard especially when you have done all you could :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nexis

StellaBella24 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Oh. My. God. I think af might be here :shock: trying not to get my hopes up too much :haha: as it's only really super light atm, but definitely not spotting and the cramps I've been having for past couple of days have definitely been worse today. I so hope it is, as it'll be the first natural period since November.
> 
> Never thought you'd be so happy to see AF eh? :haha::thumbup:Click to expand...

Seriously, I was like this :happydance: now just hoping that it does turn in to full blown af.


----------



## Rin731

Not sure if this helps...I stared drinking "Female Toner Tea" about 2 wks ago, hadn't had a period since MARCH, and it gave me one...

We'll see how this goes, I'm still drinking the recommended 2 cups a day...some of you might want to try it. I had no cramps, and my periods are usually NUTS. :wacko:


----------



## nexis

:witch: :happydance:


----------



## nlk

that's so fantastic, nexis!! Really happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## RainAngel

Wow. I've really been MIA.

Not alot going on, though. Watching everybody around me end up pregnant. I'm not able to even try atm, but its still so hard, watching all these people, and kids, really, getting pregnant a year or two into trying and it'll be 7 years for me soon. I'm runnin outta time, and options. It sucks.


----------



## ghinspire22

I don't want to get my hopes up too much but this morning I took a hpt. I took I and got a faint plus line. Now it could be the test but I hurried to wake up hubby because I took the test with the very first pee of the morning at 6:30am. He said he saw the faint line too.

Now I am trying to keep calm but inside I am like omg!!!

I am going to wait at least until Monday to take another test and make sure that af doesn't show. There is still a chance for it and it could have been the test. So my hopes aren't super high.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> I don't want to get my hopes up too much but this morning I took a hpt. I took I and got a faint plus line. Now it could be the test but I hurried to wake up hubby because I took the test with the very first pee of the morning at 6:30am. He said he saw the faint line too.
> 
> Now I am trying to keep calm but inside I am like omg!!!
> 
> I am going to wait at least until Monday to take another test and make sure that af doesn't show. There is still a chance for it and it could have been the test. So my hopes aren't super high.

Omg lady I hope it is!!!!
Fingers crossed, I'd love to see u with a big fat bfp! 
My first one was so faint I couldn't even capture it on camera, but did another one 4 hours later and it was clear as. Make sure your using a decent brand test too! I'll b stalking by here every hours to check for updates! 

Well ladies its 12hours 20minutes til my gender scan!


----------



## nexis

ghinspire22 said:


> I don't want to get my hopes up too much but this morning I took a hpt. I took I and got a faint plus line. Now it could be the test but I hurried to wake up hubby because I took the test with the very first pee of the morning at 6:30am. He said he saw the faint line too.
> 
> Now I am trying to keep calm but inside I am like omg!!!
> 
> I am going to wait at least until Monday to take another test and make sure that af doesn't show. There is still a chance for it and it could have been the test. So my hopes aren't super high.

Massive good luck to you, I have my FX'd!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Can u post a pic of test?


----------



## ghinspire22

I am not sure if this worked but I am going to try and post the photo. It is really faint..
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## ghinspire22

I am not saying that it's a positive yet. I'm just saying that there is a chance. I mean AF hasn't come yet. (Fingers crossed) so I am just going to wait it out and see what happens. I mean knowing my luck it was a fluke thing with the dye and my AF will come.


----------



## nlk

Well I can see it and I'm on my phone!!! :thumbup: can't quite tell if it has colour, so I definitely want to see another test soon missy!!


----------



## laurabe

I definitely see it..! If it were me i'd be testing every 10 mins now and comparing them all haha


----------



## ghinspire22

OMG!!!

I just found a digital test and I took it. I didn't think I peed enough on it...but it started grinding away and it said PREGNANT! OMG!!!!

I DID IT NATURALLY I DID IT ONE MONTH BEFORE I WAS GOING TO THE OBGYN...

I can't believe it!!

I am going to buy some more to be completely sure...but it says PREGNANT. Guys I DID IT!!


----------



## Katerz

Gh that's brilliant!!!! I'm so happy for you! Woohoo.

Digits are much better as you aren't squinting lol!


----------



## nexis

ghinspire22 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I just found a digital test and I took it. I didn't think I peed enough on it...but it started grinding away and it said PREGNANT! OMG!!!!
> 
> I DID IT NATURALLY I DID IT ONE MONTH BEFORE I WAS GOING TO THE OBGYN...
> 
> I can't believe it!!
> 
> I am going to buy some more to be completely sure...but it says PREGNANT. Guys I DID IT!!

Massive congratulations! I'm so, so happy for you :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## ghinspire22

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!

I am going to take another digital one later but I already called my doctor. It would seem that my OBGYN appointment got bumped up now that I got a positive test.

Now I just wait and pray that everything goes well. That the little baby in there decides to stay. That it isn't some kind of joke that my body is playing on me.


----------



## ghinspire22

I hoping and praying that everything goes well. I am also hoping for everyone. I wouldn't have been able to do it without every single woman on this forum. I know that it is a hard journey and believe me it took me over a year to get to this point but it will happen. I fully believe it now. I know all of you are going to be joining me. Very soon.


----------



## nlk

I am so unbelievably happy for you right now!!! Deffo get some more tests and make sure you upload them! Make sure you keep us all updated though and don't just forget about us now! :haha:


----------



## Katerz

Yey it says 14bfps! Woop


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk said:


> I am so unbelievably happy for you right now!!! Deffo get some more tests and make sure you upload them! Make sure you keep us all updated though and don't just forget about us now! :haha:

I will not be forgetting anyone. 

Now I'm a little jittery because of what could happen. I am going to do my best to eat well and do some walking maybe a little light jogging and pray that this little baby sticks.


----------



## nlk

You are now officially bfp number 14 :happydance:


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk said:


> You are now officially bfp number 14 :happydance:

*tears up* 

This is amazing. I can't believe it!


----------



## nlk

Also, as you were in the list, you now have a beautiful :bfp: next to your name :smug:


----------



## ghinspire22

This is what confirmed it for me. I go for my first appointment on the 4th of September.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## nlk

Love it!! I'm so pleased for you.


Spoiler
TWINS


----------



## nlk

Also, change your status missy :haha: you need to change it...you're not ttc anymore!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratilations ghinspire22 :flower:


----------



## nexis

af appears to have stopped :nope: When I went to the loo this morning there was blood when I wiped (sorry tmi) but it was only light so I thought fab, start of af. Then cramps all day but nothing else :shrug: I'm still getting cramps so I dunno whether it'll come back/get going properly later or tomorrow. Would you still count today as cd1? Or should I wait until I get proper flow? Today it was just when I wiped this morning, didn't reach a pad all day. :cry: I'm just feeling so down after feeling so happy this morning that maybe my body was finally sorting itself out.


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, ghinspire! So happy for you!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Omg ghinspire I'm so happy fOr you!


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Omg ghinspire I'm so happy fOr you!

Did you find out what you are having?!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My appointment is in 4.5 hours. Just getting up now and getting ready for the drive to Sydney. Whilst I'm there need to Suss out some maternity shops for a dress for my high school reunion, and lunch with the hubby but the weathers turned real nasty so bit upset we can't do lunch on the harbor or something


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> My appointment is in 4.5 hours. Just getting up now and getting ready for the drive to Sydney. Whilst I'm there need to Suss out some maternity shops for a dress for my high school reunion, and lunch with the hubby but the weathers turned real nasty so bit upset we can't do lunch on the harbor or something

:(

Well at least you and hubby will find out what you are having, which is exciting!

Now I'm just in the game where I pray that I don't miscarry...that everything sticks.


----------



## nexis

nexis said:


> af appears to have stopped :nope: When I went to the loo this morning there was blood when I wiped (sorry tmi) but it was only light so I thought fab, start of af. Then cramps all day but nothing else :shrug: I'm still getting cramps so I dunno whether it'll come back/get going properly later or tomorrow. Would you still count today as cd1? Or should I wait until I get proper flow? Today it was just when I wiped this morning, didn't reach a pad all day. :cry: I'm just feeling so down after feeling so happy this morning that maybe my body was finally sorting itself out.

Anyone?


----------



## scerena

Maybe you will get a full flow later fx'd! I would count full flow as cd1 that's what my fs says :hugs: I hate my body too pcos sucks I totally know how your feeling :hugs:


----------



## scerena

ghinspire22- congrats have a h&h 9 months :happydance:


----------



## nexis

scerena said:


> Maybe you will get a full flow later fx'd! I would count full flow as cd1 that's what my fs says :hugs: I hate my body too pcos sucks I totally know how your feeling :hugs:

Thank you :hugs: So today should be cd 105 then I guess. I'll just hope that tomorrow will be cd 1 then :dohh:


----------



## scerena

Fx'd you get your full flow spotting is so annoying when you are waiting to get to the end of a long old cycle :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> My appointment is in 4.5 hours. Just getting up now and getting ready for the drive to Sydney. Whilst I'm there need to Suss out some maternity shops for a dress for my high school reunion, and lunch with the hubby but the weathers turned real nasty so bit upset we can't do lunch on the harbor or something
> 
> :(
> 
> Well at least you and hubby will find out what you are having, which is exciting!
> 
> Now I'm just in the game where I pray that I don't miscarry...that everything sticks.Click to expand...

Everyday it gets a bit easier, I still am worried b4 ultrasound til I get in there and see a healthy baby! And I'm only just starting to wear black underwear again..it was white for the whole first tri and constantly checking for bleeding!


----------



## Katerz

ghinspire22 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> My appointment is in 4.5 hours. Just getting up now and getting ready for the drive to Sydney. Whilst I'm there need to Suss out some maternity shops for a dress for my high school reunion, and lunch with the hubby but the weathers turned real nasty so bit upset we can't do lunch on the harbor or something
> 
> :(
> 
> Well at least you and hubby will find out what you are having, which is exciting!
> 
> Now I'm just in the game where I pray that I don't miscarry...that everything sticks.Click to expand...

I'm at the stage of worrying! It's getting bit less than before though as for the past two weeks I have been sick as a dog everyday with my head in the loo each morning...loooovely! People keep saying its the sign of a healthy bean so that's keeping me going until scan day in just under a month :).


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's a boy!!


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> It's a boy!!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## gsdowner1

ghinspire22 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> It's a boy!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!Click to expand...

 OMG ghinspire22 congrats on your pregnancy!! I have been MIA on here so i am probably late on the news! That is awesome!! did you have any signs that you were before you actually knew???? :)


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> It's a boy!!

Aw a little man yaaaay xxx


----------



## stevens2010

Congrats on team blue! 

Ghinspire I'm so over the moon that you've got your BFP! Fantastic news!


----------



## nlk

That's fantastic news hopeful! Congrats!


----------



## ghinspire22

gsdowner1 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> It's a boy!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG ghinspire22 congrats on your pregnancy!! I have been MIA on here so i am probably late on the news! That is awesome!! did you have any signs that you were before you actually knew???? :)Click to expand...

My breasts have been REALLY tender. I also have been feeling really tired but at night been having problems falling asleep. I honestly had no idea that I was pregnant but thought it was my period but instead there was a baby.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ghinspire, most of my symptoms didn't appear til 6 weeks, hope u don't get the sickness as bad as I had it!


----------



## scerena

Hopeful- Congrats on having a baby boy :blue: :wohoo:


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Ghinspire, most of my symptoms didn't appear til 6 weeks, hope u don't get the sickness as bad as I had it!

I just hope that everything will be ok and that baby is developing right. I don't mind being sick but nothing too extreme.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

i felt that way too until i was vomiting 20x a day, sleeping on the hall floor outside toilet, crying cos i cant eat and getting injections to suppress vomiting!
but, it passes and eventually u forget! 
now i get up, vomit and can get on with my day its great! i seriously think the travel wristbands help


----------



## nexis

Hopeful congrats on team blue :blue:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

my boy scan pics from today.
she said 100% certainty its a boy!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







W1_37.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 8









W1_8.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 13









W1_78.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 10









W1_2.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 8









W1_4.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hopefulfor1st

pic 3 cracks me up- looks like hes "riding" the placenta!


----------



## ghinspire22

I woke up this morning not feeling as bloated but I guess symptoms can come and go. I keep being panicky. Like what if something is wrong??

I can't worry.

I hope everything is fine.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I still have days where I wake up and feel smaller, but once I eat and stomach muscles relax bump reappears! I think he just like to hide! 
Also depending on what I ate night b4 and how sick I was that morning it changes, but it's always back to normal by lunch


----------



## ghinspire22

I just sneezed and my ab muscles tensed and twinged when I did. Now I'm all paranoid that I am going to miscarry now because something dislodged. I seriously think I am losing my mind. I mean you can't sneeze and miscarry...right? It's a bodily function...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ghinspire I was gonna warn u about that! It's normal and only gets worse. It's ligament pain. During pregnancy your uterus, which is attached to your hipbones via tendons rises every week to accommodate growth. A sudden cough/ sneeze, especially in middle of night when relaxed can be agony, like stabbing/ pulled muscle pain. It gets worse the more your uterus grows and rises. My husband is used to me sneezing in the middle if the night followed by "oucccchh!!". It peaks at about 15 weeks I noticed, which is when one of my friends had it so bad to she went to hospital! But they sent her home feeling silly of course. It's just growth/ change and soon you'll feel your abs separate too (about 9 weeks) and I'm just starting to feel rib spreading pain now. It's all normal and just your body making space!


----------



## BabyyLove

Ok so reading that 2 people are pregnant makes me so happy and hopeful what meds were you on or what did you do? lol im so excited im ttc #1 and well i havent started any cycle well new cycle so obgyn started me on provera for a week and hopefully start me on clomid hope to hear from you girls soon <3BLESSINGS


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi babyylove! 
I fell pregnant on my first cycle of clomid 50mg.
I didn't get natural periods on my own at all.


----------



## ghinspire22

BabyyLove said:


> Ok so reading that 2 people are pregnant makes me so happy and hopeful what meds were you on or what did you do? lol im so excited im ttc #1 and well i havent started any cycle well new cycle so obgyn started me on provera for a week and hopefully start me on clomid hope to hear from you girls soon <3BLESSINGS

I was on Metformin and next month I was on my way to the fs. I just found out I was pregnant. It definitely can happen.


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Ghinspire I was gonna warn u about that! It's normal and only gets worse. It's ligament pain. During pregnancy your uterus, which is attached to your hipbones via tendons rises every week to accommodate growth. A sudden cough/ sneeze, especially in middle of night when relaxed can be agony, like stabbing/ pulled muscle pain. It gets worse the more your uterus grows and rises. My husband is used to me sneezing in the middle if the night followed by "oucccchh!!". It peaks at about 15 weeks I noticed, which is when one of my friends had it so bad to she went to hospital! But they sent her home feeling silly of course. It's just growth/ change and soon you'll feel your abs separate too (about 9 weeks) and I'm just starting to feel rib spreading pain now. It's all normal and just your body making space!

I'm so glad that I'm not going crazy. It seriously felt like a pain and then it went away. I was just really nervous that something bad was going to happen next like I was going to start bleeding. I know crazy thoughts...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It only gets worse the more your uterus stretches! It's perfectly normal. You'll also have little cramps over the next few weeks as little seed snuggles in deeper. 
It's only a worry if u get pain that has u doubled over or bleeding with clots


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> It only gets worse the more your uterus stretches! It's perfectly normal. You'll also have little cramps over the next few weeks as little seed snuggles in deeper.
> It's only a worry if u get pain that has u doubled over or bleeding with clots

No it was a sharp pain and then it was over. You are right it is just muscles. It hurt like crazy though at first.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah that's the stabby pain I said at first.... Was just warning u the cramps will come too though but don't worry


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Yeah that's the stabby pain I said at first.... Was just warning u the cramps will come too though but don't worry

Right now I have a pounding headache. I know that can happen too...pregnancy headaches. It is crazy painful.


----------



## Rin731

ghinspire22 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I just found a digital test and I took it. I didn't think I peed enough on it...but it started grinding away and it said PREGNANT! OMG!!!!
> 
> I DID IT NATURALLY I DID IT ONE MONTH BEFORE I WAS GOING TO THE OBGYN...
> 
> I can't believe it!!
> 
> I am going to buy some more to be completely sure...but it says PREGNANT. Guys I DID IT!!

:hugs:

CONGRATS! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Now tell us your secret! :winkwink:


----------



## misskaileigh

ghinspire22 said:


> BabyyLove said:
> 
> 
> Ok so reading that 2 people are pregnant makes me so happy and hopeful what meds were you on or what did you do? lol im so excited im ttc #1 and well i havent started any cycle well new cycle so obgyn started me on provera for a week and hopefully start me on clomid hope to hear from you girls soon <3BLESSINGS
> 
> I was on Metformin and next month I was on my way to the fs. I just found out I was pregnant. It definitely can happen.Click to expand...


OMG!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!! :hugs:

I'm hopeful that I'll see some improvements soon with my situation, I started a low carb high protein diet and lost 23 pounds already! So MAYBE I'll ovulate or AF will visit!


----------



## LoveSeel

Hi ladies! I saw a faint pink line today! How soon can I test again and hope for a darker line? I know I should wait until tomorrow's FMU, but would it still show up to be positive today if it wasn't FMU?


----------



## Mrs.B.

LoveSeel said:


> Hi ladies! I saw a faint pink line today! How soon can I test again and hope for a darker line? I know I should wait until tomorrow's FMU, but would it still show up to be positive today if it wasn't FMU?

I got my BFP in the afternoon on an IC, so yes you can! It was faint, but I waited about 15 minutes and took a FRER and that was not faint!


----------



## Katerz

LoveSeel said:


> Hi ladies! I saw a faint pink line today! How soon can I test again and hope for a darker line? I know I should wait until tomorrow's FMU, but would it still show up to be positive today if it wasn't FMU?

I got a faint line on an IC midday so got a supermarket digi and did it 2 hrs later (so impatient!) and got a bfp.


----------



## ghinspire22

Spotting today...is that normal?


----------



## MrsC10

ghinspire22 said:


> Spotting today...is that normal?

Hi. Ive not been on a while. Just wanted to say a huge congrats and got my fingers crossed that your spotting is just another symptom xx


----------



## katherinegrey

I know I've been MIA for a while but I've been silently stalking and can't believe we're now up to 14 bfp's!!! Congratulations on the bfp's girls and to the girls still ttc, lots of sticky baby dust your way! 

And to ghinspire22 I had spotting at around 5 weeks, panicked and convinced myself that I was having a miscarriage, and it all turned out fine! If you're worried though see a doctor and they can give you an early scan, they did for me just to check baby was in the right place :flower:


----------



## ghinspire22

katherinegrey said:


> I know I've been MIA for a while but I've been silently stalking and can't believe we're now up to 14 bfp's!!! Congratulations on the bfp's girls and to the girls still ttc, lots of sticky baby dust your way!
> 
> And to ghinspire22 I had spotting at around 5 weeks, panicked and convinced myself that I was having a miscarriage, and it all turned out fine! If you're worried though see a doctor and they can give you an early scan, they did for me just to check baby was in the right place :flower:

Thanks, I might call tomorrow depending how I feel. I am freaking myself out so much. I think I'm reading too much and getting myself stressed. Like I read sometimes that digital tests can give you a false positive and I'm like...why would they sell them then? I have taken like four different ones. How can they be wrong?

*sighs* I'm all in my head right now. I need to stop.


----------



## RainAngel

nexis said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> af appears to have stopped :nope: When I went to the loo this morning there was blood when I wiped (sorry tmi) but it was only light so I thought fab, start of af. Then cramps all day but nothing else :shrug: I'm still getting cramps so I dunno whether it'll come back/get going properly later or tomorrow. Would you still count today as cd1? Or should I wait until I get proper flow? Today it was just when I wiped this morning, didn't reach a pad all day. :cry: I'm just feeling so down after feeling so happy this morning that maybe my body was finally sorting itself out.
> 
> Anyone?Click to expand...

my ob told me any bleeding at af time = period.


----------



## RainAngel

ghinspire22 said:


> Spotting today...is that normal?

it can be, yes. a friend of mine spotted her entire pregnancy and had a healthy baby boy.


----------



## Katerz

I think everyone is different. 

Gh as hard as it is try not to worry yourself (I know that is easier said than done!) it could be bean burying in tight? 

Xxx


----------



## MrsC10

Just got my first positive OPK in about 4 months. Hate not ovulating every cycle, but I also get really excited when I do :)


----------



## nexis

Going to take some time away from the forum for a bit, I'm having some health issues. Hopefully nothing to worry about but going to see the doctor tomorrow to get everything checked out.


----------



## LoveSeel

LoveSeel said:


> Hi ladies! I saw a faint pink line today! How soon can I test again and hope for a darker line? I know I should wait until tomorrow's FMU, but would it still show up to be positive today if it wasn't FMU?

Took a FRER test this afternoon. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1872.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsC10

LoveSeel said:


> LoveSeel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I saw a faint pink line today! How soon can I test again and hope for a darker line? I know I should wait until tomorrow's FMU, but would it still show up to be positive today if it wasn't FMU?
> 
> Took a FRER test this afternoon. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Congratulations! X


----------



## laurabe

Ghinsphere.. can I ask how many DPO were you when you first spotted bfore your BFP.? I am 13 DPO and I had spotting about 8 hours ago and nothing since. Just watery CM since then and I keep checking.. Maybe its AF on the way but usually when AF comes its much more than this.. clinging to hope lol.


----------



## scerena

LoveSeel- congrats hun :wohoo:

Nexis- hope its nothing serious hun :hugs:

Mrsc10- yay for your positive opk :wohoo:


----------



## BabyyLove

Congrats!!! :D 

what medications were you on besides clomid? just wondering and your side effects?


----------



## BabyyLove

Really woow thats awsome! omg i hope things go as wonderful as everyone elses experiance!!


----------



## scerena

Just sending plenty of baby :dust: to everyone :)


----------



## Gabi1787

Ghinspire22--soooo happy for you!! And also so excited to say that I also am 4 weeks 4 days prego!!! I randomly took a FRER on Tuesday night after work at 11:30pm and was SHOCKED to see a :bfp: Don't feel crazy, I too am crazy nervous about every little pain and sneezing scares me too! I'm also constantly worried about eating something I'm not supposed to! I was put on a progesterone supplement because my levels were on the low side of normal...so now just praying that everything works and I can hear the heartbeat soon!!


----------



## Katerz

LoveSeel said:


> LoveSeel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I saw a faint pink line today! How soon can I test again and hope for a darker line? I know I should wait until tomorrow's FMU, but would it still show up to be positive today if it wasn't FMU?
> 
> Took a FRER test this afternoon. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Woooop congrats!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

BabyyLove said:


> Congrats!!! :D
> 
> what medications were you on besides clomid? just wondering and your side effects?

Just clomid and prenatal vitamins. 
The clomid had a few side effects- night sweats, mood swings, headaches and a few cramps- I find it hilarious when people say "I stopped taking it cos I didn't like how it made me feel/ the side effects"
I think "wow, wait til you experience pregnancy and then you'll realise being on clomid was NOTHING compared to constant vomiting, nausea, headaches, insomnia, bad skin, flaky hair, stretch marks, abs separating pain, rib spreading pain, mood swings, weird discharges, cramping, ligament pain... Oh and I'm also developing early spd- slow dislocation of the hips/ pelvis!"
(that said I'd do it all again in a heartbeat for my bubba- but he may be an only child!)


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> BabyyLove said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! :D
> 
> what medications were you on besides clomid? just wondering and your side effects?
> 
> Just clomid and prenatal vitamins.
> The clomid had a few side effects- night sweats, mood swings, headaches and a few cramps- I find it hilarious when people say "I stopped taking it cos I didn't like how it made me feel/ the side effects"
> I think "wow, wait til you experience pregnancy and then you'll realise being on clomid was NOTHING compared to constant vomiting, nausea, headaches, insomnia, bad skin, flaky hair, stretch marks, abs separating pain, rib spreading pain, mood swings, weird discharges, cramping, ligament pain... Oh and I'm also developing early spd- slow dislocation of the hips/ pelvis!"
> (that said I'd do it all again in a heartbeat for my bubba- but he may be an only child!)Click to expand...

This made me lol! Its very true! But oh so worth it :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I love how bfps always come in multiples on this thread.... We get on a roll and they keep coming!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyyLove said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! :D
> 
> what medications were you on besides clomid? just wondering and your side effects?
> 
> Just clomid and prenatal vitamins.
> The clomid had a few side effects- night sweats, mood swings, headaches and a few cramps- I find it hilarious when people say "I stopped taking it cos I didn't like how it made me feel/ the side effects"
> I think "wow, wait til you experience pregnancy and then you'll realise being on clomid was NOTHING compared to constant vomiting, nausea, headaches, insomnia, bad skin, flaky hair, stretch marks, abs separating pain, rib spreading pain, mood swings, weird discharges, cramping, ligament pain... Oh and I'm also developing early spd- slow dislocation of the hips/ pelvis!"
> (that said I'd do it all again in a heartbeat for my bubba- but he may be an only child!)Click to expand...
> 
> This made me lol! Its very true! But oh so worth it :)Click to expand...

Oh and I forgot to add- diorrhorea one week, constipation the next! And today I started getting pressure and burning in my nipples and lactating! Had to come home and ice them lol


----------



## mumface26

wowzer! I have been MIA for ages!
I went to Turkey for a few days with DP on his business trip, some other fella took his partner too so while they were liasing with suppliers etc we explored the beautiful city of Istanbul, seriously worth a visit its devine!

Anyways.....OMG ghinspire got her long awaiting and well desearved BFP!! :thumbup::flower::happydance: WOW omg its brilliant news and I noticed your due date is a day before my birthday! Baby will be a Taurus! Just relax now. My sister was driving 20 miles per day to work until she was 37 weeks so you will be fine! H&H for the next 9 months hunny! Congrats!! :happydance::happydance:

Hopeful congrats on your little man, now you can start buying clothes for him and kitting out your nursery properly, I think is important we find out the sex of our babies as then we can design our nursery and buy clothes. H&H for the rest of your pregnancy! :flower::baby::happydance: Oh and I love your scan pics! If I wanted 3d scans in the UK I would need a private clinic and a spare £150, do you get them as standard where you live?

Loveseel - a bfp is a bfp, once the line appears its a bfp in my book, best take another one or go for a blood test just to be sure.

Welcome to the newbies, if I have missed anyone I am sorry but I quickly skimmed through the posts earlier so I will read them properly later on and post my replies to you all.

AFM my little trip to Turkey has really taken my mind off TTC, I dont know what cycle day I am on either lol! My cm is white and a lot of it and I am not crampy for once!
Saturday morning I was sick twice, cronic headache and I slept all day....bfn.....but I think I caught a bug from Turkey or something as I was fine yesterday.
Back to work today :nope: I hate going back to work after a week off it really really sucks!! :growlmad:

Take care ladies :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> Going to take some time away from the forum for a bit, I'm having some health issues. Hopefully nothing to worry about but going to see the doctor tomorrow to get everything checked out.

:flower::hugs: I sure hope everything is ok, take care.
Give us a shout when you are back with us!
xxxxxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface- during my standard scans they do a few 3d shots- 
But this was a private scan I paid $150 for cos I couldn't wait another 2.5 weeks to find out gender! And it took us 3 hours to get there cos we got so lost in Sydney haha- but then had a beautiful lunch by bondi beach!


----------



## mumface26

Dp and i always get lost when we drive some place new and it ends in a magical mystery tour lol!
I would love a 3d scan as i have a feeling we will only have one baby. I would love more as i am from a huge family (3 sisters and 1 brother....loads of nieces of nephews!) but dp is an only child. 
We began dating in november 2006 and he met my family at an xmas party the month after and i think he was a bit taken a back by the noise and all the children diving around like they do at parties. A few months later he said he wouldnt like a big family but i think i can work on him lol!
At one point i thought he never wanted children but after months of talking about it he finally said in april lets ttc! 
I thought i was preg in dec 2010, af was very late but my dad had just had a stroke and my beloved great aunty died ages 92 so the upset made af mia. i did a hpt and of course bfn but since then i really wnted a family. I recently told dp how i felt back then and he says i should have talked to him aboit it and we may ttc sooner.
Xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

How old r u mumface?


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> How old r u mumface?

I am 26 and dp is 32.


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> How old r u mumface?

My parents are 66. My eldest sister is 43, my brother is 38, my middle sis is 35 and my other sis is 33. My eldest sister had her first aged 18 so i became an aunt at aged 2 and now she has had her baby girl i am a great aunt aged 26 lol! 
All my siblings have children.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Wow! An aunt at 2!!!
Lol.
I'm 27 and would like to have my family done by 30


----------



## scerena

Mumface26- I'm similar to you- the baby of the family :) Im 25, My dad is 70 and my mum is 51- alll my siblings are in their 30s and 40s (my dad had 4 children and my mum had 2 when they met) and I'm a auntie to 22 children (I was an auntie before i was born lol) and a great auntie to 3 children :)


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> How old r u mumface?

My parents are 66. My eldest sister is 43, my brother is 38, my middle sis is 35 and my other sis is 33. My eldest sister had her first aged 18 so i became an aunt at aged 2 and now she has had her baby girl i am a great aunt aged 26 lol! 
All my siblings have children.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Wow scerena! Christmas must be expensive!


----------



## laurabe

The witch got me.. onto cycle 9. :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

laurabe said:


> The witch got me.. onto cycle 9. :(

Good things come in 3s, and 9 is 3x3!!


----------



## ghinspire22

Something may be going wrong...

Got a negative this morning on a random digital test. I think I may be calling the doctor. I am sobbing right now...

Don't know what to do...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ghinspire, on my 3rd day after positive I was still testing- I got a much fainter frer and freaked out. I rang my doc and he said continual testing is the worst thing u can do, it adds undue stress to you and the baby, and could be something as silly as you drank more water that day! 
Whatever the outcome you cannot change it, so
Don't stress on it. If you are going to experience a chemical pregnancy, there's nothing you can do to change that by knowing in advance! Plus it goes the other way, you can still get positives up to 6 weeks after a loss as hcg can be slow to drop! 

I hope to god everything is ok for you, but please stop stressing over tests. It's now out of your hands and you have to have faith in your body. 
And if this little one is not meant to be, you now know that YOU can do it, you can fall pregnant!


----------



## ghinspire22

Should I call the doctor?? Is that what I should do??


----------



## MrsC10

If calling to speak to a doctor or visit them is what is going to put your mind at rest...I would go for it. It's better than sitting thinking 'what if'. Best to be proactive and see someone xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Have you seen him yet? 
Best thing to do would be get a hcg blood test to confirm pregnancy , then get another one 48 hours later, (a quantitative hcg should show hcg doubling every 24 hours). 

If you have really painful cramps (that you would consider pain killers for), with back pain or bleeding, it's best to get to hospital to rule out ectopic. 

Otherwise all we can do is wait it out and pray... It's a scary time for everyone at that stage of pregnancy. I'll be thinking of you and hope everything is ok. 

I'm sure you'll be fine, your not having any pain are you?


----------



## stevens2010

Well girls, my ovulation tests arrived this morning, I am in POAS heaven lol. Due to start testing for ov in a couple of days so twiddling my thumbs til then! 

Ghinspire - definitely get reassurance from your doctor and stay away from the tests, I've read of so many ladies continuing to test and thinking the worst when in fact all was fine. I hope your GP can put your mind at rest.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Do let us know what you do ghinspire


----------



## ghinspire22

I feel like I am just going to wait it out. I am going to wait and see if I get my period. That's all I can really do. I feel strongly about those positive tests. I think maybe I'm just testing too much. Reading into everything too much. I'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## scerena

Hopeful :haha: luckily not many of them are too young I only have to buy like 10/11 as the others are all older and 6 of them live in Australia :) but yes it's still expensive :haha:

Ghinspire- gl hun hoping all is ok and it was just dilute urine :hugs: please keep us updated what the doc says, sending plenty of :hugs: your way :hugs:


----------



## ghinspire22

The nurse says that it is probably a fluke thing and that I am probably still pregnant. She said to relax and that it will be ok. So I am just waiting it out to see what happens.

I just wish that my appointment was sooner than September.


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Have you seen him yet?
> Best thing to do would be get a hcg blood test to confirm pregnancy , then get another one 48 hours later, (a quantitative hcg should show hcg doubling every 24 hours).
> 
> If you have really painful cramps (that you would consider pain killers for), with back pain or bleeding, it's best to get to hospital to rule out ectopic.
> 
> Otherwise all we can do is wait it out and pray... It's a scary time for everyone at that stage of pregnancy. I'll be thinking of you and hope everything is ok.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be fine, your not having any pain are you?

No, I haven't had any pain or bleeding. I feel fine other than feeling sleepy.


----------



## mumface26

Just stop worrying and testing ghinspire and i am sure you and baby will be fine. You had a bfp so that would be enough for me. 
But i to read into things way too much. When we first started ttc i knew i had pcos so i read all sorts of horrible things and convinced myself i will only be a mum if i do.ivf or adopt bit now after spending time on this forum and reading about the 14 bfps on here i feel so much better now. I hope im bfp no15!
Imagine if i had a bfp on my last cycle? Ghinspire and i would be bump buddies!

please ghinspire just relax and unwind, watch a funny movie or a sit com, read a book just do relaxing things that wil relax and take your mind off things. You will do great! You have pcos and got a bfp with no prodding or poking from an fs thats amazing! The met must have helped.
X x x x x


----------



## mumface26

Hey guys what do you think of this combo......
Im taking 1 vitamin b complex, 1 folic acid and 1 vitamin c tablet per day.
I heard vitamin b helps balance hormones and i believe it helped me on my last cycle as i didnt have bad pms or a heavy period. 
Folic acid for obvious reasons as every woman who is ttc needs this until week 12 of pregnancy.
Vitamim c i take anyway and it has helped me in the past to get rid of colds quicker.
Im hoping the vitamins, healthy eating and positive attitude will get me a bfp by or for xmas.

Has anyone else tried vitamins to help balance their hormones?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I just used blackmores conceive well gold , it has all this in it and more. Also has one of the omegas in it but I'm not sure which, that is meant to increase egg quality (which is poor for us Pcosers) and I added extra folate


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyyLove said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! :D
> 
> what medications were you on besides clomid? just wondering and your side effects?
> 
> Just clomid and prenatal vitamins.
> The clomid had a few side effects- night sweats, mood swings, headaches and a few cramps- I find it hilarious when people say "I stopped taking it cos I didn't like how it made me feel/ the side effects"
> I think "wow, wait til you experience pregnancy and then you'll realise being on clomid was NOTHING compared to constant vomiting, nausea, headaches, insomnia, bad skin, flaky hair, stretch marks, abs separating pain, rib spreading pain, mood swings, weird discharges, cramping, ligament pain... Oh and I'm also developing early spd- slow dislocation of the hips/ pelvis!"
> (that said I'd do it all again in a heartbeat for my bubba- but he may be an only child!)Click to expand...
> 
> This made me lol! Its very true! But oh so worth it :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and I forgot to add- diorrhorea one week, constipation the next! And today I started getting pressure and burning in my nipples and lactating! Had to come home and ice them lolClick to expand...

Just catching up on the threads.....

Lol hopeful! If my boobs did that in work my employer would be so angry if i went home ss they are all like oh put work first blah blah. They would ask why i dont have a supply of breast pads and some ice in a cool bag and they would expect me to sort it out in work. 
If i need time off sick when im pregnant and work take the funnies i will be so angry, prob end up with the sack as i have a habit of speaking my mind too much.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyyLove said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! :D
> 
> what medications were you on besides clomid? just wondering and your side effects?
> 
> Just clomid and prenatal vitamins.
> The clomid had a few side effects- night sweats, mood swings, headaches and a few cramps- I find it hilarious when people say "I stopped taking it cos I didn't like how it made me feel/ the side effects"
> I think "wow, wait til you experience pregnancy and then you'll realise being on clomid was NOTHING compared to constant vomiting, nausea, headaches, insomnia, bad skin, flaky hair, stretch marks, abs separating pain, rib spreading pain, mood swings, weird discharges, cramping, ligament pain... Oh and I'm also developing early spd- slow dislocation of the hips/ pelvis!"
> (that said I'd do it all again in a heartbeat for my bubba- but he may be an only child!)Click to expand...
> 
> This made me lol! Its very true! But oh so worth it :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and I forgot to add- diorrhorea one week, constipation the next! And today I started getting pressure and burning in my nipples and lactating! Had to come home and ice them lolClick to expand...
> 
> Just catching up on the threads.....
> 
> Lol hopeful! If my boobs did that in work my employer would be so angry if i went home ss they are all like oh put work first blah blah. They would ask why i dont have a supply of breast pads and some ice in a cool bag and they would expect me to sort it out in work.
> If i need time off sick when im pregnant and work take the funnies i will be so angry, prob end up with the sack as i have a habit of speaking my mind too much.Click to expand...


I didn't come home immediately.. I meant when I got home. 
They hurt all day it's not a short term thing! it went on all day so when I got home I iced them and put some cream on.


----------



## Katerz

Hubby thinks its ok to prod mine...next time I shall prod his man bits!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Hubby thinks its ok to prod mine...next time I shall prod his man bits!

:haha:


----------



## ghinspire22

Morning everyone. I hope you are all doing well. I have been spotting some and I decided to call MY doctor's office and not the OBGYN. I haven't seen the OBGYN and they don't know me as well as my own doctor's office does. So I am going to talk to a nurse where they have my file and see what they have to say. They said they are going to call me back. Watch, I will get in the shower and they are going to call. I have other appointments and stuff I have to keep so I can't be waiting by the phone all day. 

I just want a little peace of mind and I think maybe talking to a group of people who know me better will be so helpful.


----------



## CocoMia

Hello girlies!!

Ummmmm so I've been gone for a few days and some of us are pregnant!!!! :happydance:

Congratulations everyone and Ghinspire please keep positive, you've had a brilliant couple of positive tests and like others have said it may just be fluctuating levels or that you've drunk lots of water. MASSIVE congratulations!

Hopeful congrats on your little Man! Your pics are just amazing :happydance:

Nexis - I really hope you're Ok and you know where we are if you need us :hugs:

and to everyone else new and old I hope you are all Ok :flower:

x


----------



## mumface26

I am glad you called your doctor ghinspire. I bet its very common and they probably hear it everyday from newly expectant mums. My sister told me she had very light spotting periods evey 32 days until she was 6 month pregnant with her first baby,the spotting lasted 2 days and not at all painful. 

I have just come over all emotional all of a sudden. I work for a mail order company and a customer has just ordered a cotbed and a moses basket. After the call ended i looked to see which ones she wanted and they are the two i have chosen for when im ready to do my babies room and it sent me all.emotional for some reason lol!
I cant wait for my bfp.......

Welcome back cocomia! Which festival have you been to? i would love a good old camp out at a festival.but dp is far too much of an old woman to rough it lol!


----------



## nlk

Sorry I've been missing for a few days! Been really busy!

I definitely think it's worth calling a doctor for some peace of mind, *ghinspire*. They'll know the best thing to do. In the meantime, try to relax a bit. Take a bath, or go out for a walk maybe?



Katerz said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyyLove said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! :D
> 
> what medications were you on besides clomid? just wondering and your side effects?
> 
> Just clomid and prenatal vitamins.
> The clomid had a few side effects- night sweats, mood swings, headaches and a few cramps- I find it hilarious when people say "I stopped taking it cos I didn't like how it made me feel/ the side effects"
> I think "wow, wait til you experience pregnancy and then you'll realise being on clomid was NOTHING compared to constant vomiting, nausea, headaches, insomnia, bad skin, flaky hair, stretch marks, abs separating pain, rib spreading pain, mood swings, weird discharges, cramping, ligament pain... Oh and I'm also developing early spd- slow dislocation of the hips/ pelvis!"
> (that said I'd do it all again in a heartbeat for my bubba- but he may be an only child!)Click to expand...
> 
> This made me lol! Its very true! But oh so worth it :)Click to expand...


I've just seen this, and I completely agree with what you're saying, about people saying that they are going to stop taking clomid because of the side effects. However, I do have something I want to add, but I really really don't want it to be taken in the wrong way (by _anyone_!) As I said, I do, generally, agree with the idea that if you shouldn't give up on clomid because of the side effects. But on the flip side of the coin, you have to bear in mind that you were _very lucky_ to only have to go through one round, and therefore with the greatest of respect I don't entirely feel that you understand quite as well how it feels to go through round after round of fertility meds to be shot down. After 6 months of the stuff, I honestly feel like giving up: I have vomited so much, passed out from the pain, been bedridden, had little sleep from night sweats, pain etc., been so dizzy and had such awful double vision that I had to ring in sick to work because I couldn't stand up and drive....the list goes on. And to be shot down every month feels like I am going through all of this for no reason whatsoever. Personally, even though I say I hate the side effects and I don't want to take it anymore, I know that this is the only way I can ever even have a chance of getting pregnant, and therefore I will persevere. With pregnancy, at least you know it's worth something. Like you said, you would do it all again in a second for your child. I don't have that to spur me on.

I guess all I wanted to say was, please try to understand how difficult it is to be going through this for months/years. I have spoken to women who have been in this position for 3/4 years, and I can completely understand that when they say they cannot cope with the side effects anymore, they are also talking about the constant disappointment, and heartache, feeling as though they are never going to conceive. I have felt this way every month where I have been told it hasn't worked.

As I said, I really don't want anyone to think that I am having a go. I'm really not. But seeing that did pang a bit with me, and I'm normally pretty tough with things like that. And if it's stuck with me, I'm sure there are others who feel the same.

You know I'm over the moon for you, hopeful (or at least I hope you do!!). I'm so glad that it worked for you first time. Genuinely. It's like a little family in here! And I don't want to ruin that. I just wanted to clarify my stance, I guess.


----------



## Faithlovehope

Nlk I do understand what your saying to some point although I would say don't give up it took five rounds before it worked for us an I had terrible side effects but it really is the baby at the end that makes it all worth while, I'm now 16 weeks pregnant with triplets x


----------



## nlk

I'm not saying that I am considering giving up currently. I know that I will keep going for as long as it takes. I just meant that at times, as I am sure many others have done, feel as though it is all for nothing, and there is no end in sight. I just feel like, if you are suffering pregnancy symptoms, you have something to gain from it in the end. This is my last cycle of meds. Then I get three rounds of IUI before I start IVF. I never thought I would ever be discussing being put on the waiting list for IVF so young, so in that respect it is sometimes very difficult for me.

I think I will be able to actually see that it was all worth it when I finally do get that :bfp: It's just difficult in the meantime!

Congratulations on your triplets, by the way! You must be so completely over the moon!


----------



## scerena

Nlk- Thought I would post what I was pm'ing you as my phone messed up don't know if it sent to you-


I had a op- laparoscopy, hysteroscopy and ovarian drilling in jan then like you will be moved onto injectables 

I do injectables an timed intercourse, not eligable for iui, I have 2 more rounds before my only option is Ivf... I respond so much better to injectables had 3 follicles luckily I ovulated before the trigger as they only trigger me if I have 2 or 1...
Never tried femara though how are you responding I that? Clomid thinned my lining femara is a more gentle drug isn't it 

I need to do egg sharing as we can't afford Ivf right now, im not Eligable either and what better gift could I give a woman who is in an even worse position than myself 
X


----------



## ghinspire22

Nobody has called me back from the doctor's office. So needlessly to say I'm getting a little pissy. Part of me wants to get into the car and just show up at the clinic and be like.."Hi I called but I thought since I was in the neighborhood I could talk to the nurse."

LOL!


----------



## MrsC10

That sucks!! You'd think that for something like that they would call you back!! I'd go round to see them and give them a piece of my mind xx


----------



## ghinspire22

I feel like doctors and such don't take anything serious sometimes. I have some questions and concerns that I wish to have answered. I didn't think that my doctor's office was going to be as bad as the obgyn office. *sigh*


----------



## Faithlovehope

Nlk fingers crossed this is your month then, I was told that round 5 was my last as it wasn't working I was told I was going for ovarian drilling laparoscopy etc in the following six weeks. We was devastated and terrified and low an behold that month I found out I was pregnant at long long last. We was trying for two years after a Mmc and never felt we would get there. It nearly tore us apart purely because I blamed myself hated and loathed myself and couldn't believe I was that big of a failure that my body wouldn't even work how nature intended, yes I thought about giving up but that's all it was a thought, people who are desperate for a child would never give up on any treatment provided. If people want / need it that much they would do anything.

The previous comment was so true if you can't handle clomid you'll be in for a big shock when you go through pregnancy, maybe it's because there is three but clomid side effects are a walk in the pArk compared to constant tiredness, nausea, hearburn, intigestion, constipation acheyness, pains and stretching plus constant worry something will happen. (don't think I'm ranting or moaning yes I hate it but I would never ever change what's happening right now ) 

I'm very excited about triplets although I still think im in total shock, my dh however is bouncing off the Walls he's so proud of what hes done lol x


----------



## ghinspire22

I just started bleeding pretty heavy. I don't have any cramps except for minor ones like my period came late. I'm a little upset but honestly I started feeling more like my period than pregnant at the end. I'm calling the ob tomorrow morning first thing.


----------



## Rin731

ghinspire22 said:


> I just started bleeding pretty heavy. I don't have any cramps except for minor ones like my period came late. I'm a little upset but honestly I started feeling more like my period than pregnant at the end. I'm calling the ob tomorrow morning first thing.

I hope everything is okay. :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Praying for you, ghinspire!

Nlk, I completely understand what you're talking about. Putting my body through everything with the mess every month for nothing is really starting to get me down. I don't even feel excited about trying this month.


----------



## nlk

Ghinspire, I really hope everything is ok :hugs: let us know how you get on hun.

I'm having the whole lot of testing within the next six weeks, faithhopelove, so let's hope some of your luck will rub off on me! I think they're worried that my tubes are blocked, and there is a big chance that I have endo as well, so they're going to check for that too. I'm 8dpt today, so 7 more days until I can actually officially test and know whether or not it's worked. I really don't want to have to get all the testing done, but I know I have to. 

Stayhopeful, I don't feel particularly optimistic about this cycle either. I feel a bit different to how I normally do, but I'm putting it down to the trigger rather than anything else. I just wish we could all finish this journey already, and get down to spoiling our bubas!


----------



## scerena

Ghinepire- I hope everything turns out ok, praying for you :hugs:


----------



## stevens2010

Thinking of you Ghinspire. I really hope everything's ok. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hoping everything's ok ghinspire. 
No cramps is a good sign! 
But heavy bleeding should be checked immediately to rule out ectopic. Left untreated you can lose a tube. But lots of times you can bleed during pregnancy and it be perfectly fine, as long as its not clotty blood.


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck on your testing, Nlk. I have an HSG tomorrow and then we'll have a natural cycle before we try another medicine.


----------



## ghinspire22

I miscarried. I got back from the ER last night at around 1 or 2am and threw up and then slept. It is unfortunate and I feel like I failed as a mother but I guess it wasn't meant to be. My levels were not doubling apparently and these things couldn't be helped. The ER doctor said to rest and drink fluids and take a rest from trying to conceive for a little while. I am also to call the obgyn and get another blood test to make sure all the hormone left. 

I had ultrasounds done and the ER doctor said he didn't see anything which probably means everything has left the body.


----------



## laurabe

ghinspire22 said:


> I miscarried. I got back from the ER last night at around 1 or 2am and threw up and then slept. It is unfortunate and I feel like I failed as a mother but I guess it wasn't meant to be. My levels were not doubling apparently and these things couldn't be helped. The ER doctor said to rest and drink fluids and take a rest from trying to conceive for a little while. I am also to call the obgyn and get another blood test to make sure all the hormone left.
> 
> I had ultrasounds done and the ER doctor said he didn't see anything which probably means everything has left the body.

Really sorry to here this.. :( I went through exactly the same thing at the end of June.. they saw nothing on the scan and my HCG had dropped and that was that.. I know how you must be feeling and I know that there isnt alot that can be said to make you fell better but if you need to chat or just get things off your chest feel free to PM me.. :hugs:


----------



## scerena

I am so sorry hun, a loss is so hard I hav been through one myself. Take time to rest and take time for yourself as much time as you need :hugs: 
Nothing I can say can make it better, just please take care of yourself and take the time to get your head around it :hugs:


----------



## nlk

Oh hun, I'm so so sorry. I know that nothing I can say can make this better, but please know that we are all 100% here for you. If you ever need to talk, or rant, or just need someone to confide in, any person here would be more than happy to help you. I wish we were all closer together, because I really want to give you a massive hug right now. Lots of virtual ones will have to do though :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsC10

So, so sorry to hear that ghinspire. Take all the time you need to rest and get your head around this. As nlk said, we're all here for you if you ever need a chat :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

Oh ghinspire i am so sorry to read this. I am.sending you lots of love and hugs.
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Katerz

A million hugs to you gh xxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

I called the obgyn office and got an appointment for tomorrow afternoon. It is just a follow up to get another blood test to make sure that the pregnancy hormone levels are in fact going down. I'm assuming after today that I will be back to normal. There is still moments of heavier bleeding but nothing like last night. The nausea has subsided and I'm not cramping anymore. It just feels like an ordinary period. 

My emotions are a little bit of everywhere and I feel like I failed. The baby didn't want to stay with me and I can't help but feel like there is something wrong with me. Now I know that miscarriages happen and that they are a part of this journey too. I know that with PCOS they can happen within a blink of an eye. 

I feel like I barely had any time to really be thankful and grateful or even excited for the baby. It was like I was being teased. It just hurts. 

Thank you everyone for helping me get through this time in my life. I just hope that after all of this is done that the doctors and I can figure something else out. That we can get a grasp on what's going on in my body and get me a baby of my own.


----------



## nexis

Ghinspire, so sorry to hear about your mc. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## stevens2010

Ghinspire I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

So, so sorry, ghinspire. I went through the same thing myself in January. I know nothing any of us can say can possibly make you feel better right now, but we are all here for you.


----------



## mumface26

Just to say i think i might be in my two week wait. Yesterday i had cramps for around 1 hour, bad mood swings and a huge appetite for food, any food would have done! I had a little.ewcm in blobs.
I think or id like to think it was ovulation. we have bd'd every other night since sunday so heres hoping!

Hope all you ladies are good 
X x x x x


----------



## nlk

really hoping this is the tww for you, mumface!

AFM, I am definitely in my tww! :happydance: I am currently 9dpt, 8dpo. I'm extremely hopeful this cycle, because I really want to avoid going for all this testing if at all possible! I've been absolutely exhausted recently, and had cramping on and off for a few days now. I'm so so praying and hoping that it's not just the trigger messing me about still!


----------



## nexis

Hey ladies, just to let you know I've been to the doctors, nothing to worry about :) 

Nothing else to report, still getting cramps but no more spotting and still no signs of af showing up.


----------



## ghinspire22

Good lucky ladies. I hope that this is your cycle.

I went to the obgyn today. She and I went over everything that I have gone through the last year up to now. My blood pressure is way too high so I am going to the regular doctor tomorrow to get that looked at and probably be put on meds that are safe for pregnancy.

I got blood work done to look at my thyroid level and my hcg levels. She also gave me a name of the fertility specialist in the office who I should go to when I am done with the bleeding. 

She gave me strict directions to take a 2 cycle break and give my body time to regulate itself. *sighs* I know it's the best thing for me but I know that it's just going to take longer and I'll be left behind. I guess it will be my time eventually...at least I hope so...


----------



## StayHopeful

:hugs: ghinspire, it WILL be your time. I hope that the bloodwork gives you a few answers and the general doctor can help with your blood pressure. Remember that the fertility specialist helps people get pregnant for a living, so he or she may be just what you need. You're in my prayers.

I had my HSG today and everything looked good. It wasn't the most pleasant experience...


----------



## nlk

ghinspire, you're time will come. I just know it. I think the waiting time is a guideline, because I've heard of women getting pregnant soon after a m/c because they're most fertile? But obviously a FS would know best, so I think it's great that you are able to see one of them.

Stayhopeful, how unpleasant is unpleasant? If this cycle is a dud then I'm off for that, and a laproscopy I believe? I'm absolutely petrified!


----------



## nexis

I don't think I'll be posting in this thread anymore. Most of the time when I post it's just ignored. Sorry, but that's just how it feels. Thanks though to cocomia and scerena x


----------



## nlk

Nexis, I'm sorry you feel like that. I think there are times when everyone posts where it feels like it just gets overlooked. This tread moves very fast, and I think the times yu post as well makes a difference because of everyone's different time zones.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nexis. I have felt the same and I'm
Sure everyone else does too! 
Truth is, this is a place everyone comes to to vent their own problems / feelings / fears. I know in the past I've got on here and said things just cos I wanted to be able to say them to someone- not actually caring if anyone replies but just cos u need to get something off your chest you can't say to friends and family! It's just a good vent! 
Sorry you feel that way though!


----------



## scerena

:hi: everyone :)

Nexis- sorry you feel that way hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: if you ever want to talk pass through my journal I am on there most of the time :hugs:

Nlk- I've had the lap, I understand you being petrified :hugs: do you have a date? I hope all goes well :hugs: 

Ghinsphere- I am extremely sorry hun a loss is the hardest thing to go through :hugs: I agree you are more fertile after a mc, will you try or wait like your doc said??

Stayhopeful- glad everything was okay :happydance: my HSG I was in loads of pain but think that's cause one of my tubes were blocked (now its unblocked) you are more fertile now :)


----------



## ghinspire22

scerena said:


> :hi: everyone :)
> 
> Nexis- sorry you feel that way hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: if you ever want to talk pass through my journal I am on there most of the time :hugs:
> 
> Nlk- I've had the lap, I understand you being petrified :hugs: do you have a date? I hope all goes well :hugs:
> 
> Ghinsphere- I am extremely sorry hun a loss is the hardest thing to go through :hugs: I agree you are more fertile after a mc, will you try or wait like your doc said??
> 
> Stayhopeful- glad everything was okay :happydance: my HSG I was in loads of pain but think that's cause one of my tubes were blocked (now its unblocked) you are more fertile now :)

I definitely feel like I am going to wait and give my body a hance to regroup. I really want to get my blood pressure under control.


----------



## ghinspire22

nexis said:


> I don't think I'll be posting in this thread anymore. Most of the time when I post it's just ignored. Sorry, but that's just how it feels. Thanks though to cocomia and scerena x

I am sorry that you feel that way hun. I know that it is not being done intentionally. I think we all just like to vent and sometimes we don't always respond.


----------



## katherinegrey

I had a laparoscopy nlk, to check for endo, and although it wasn't pleasant, it was a lot less scary than I was expecting, luckily no endo was found, but I was in and out the same day, and taking paracetamol and ibuprofen together was enough pain relief, I was a little groggy for a couple of days so you'd probably need around a week off work, but it honestly wasn't as scary as I thought it would be :flower:


----------



## nlk

Ahh thanks guys...I'm feeling a lot better about it all now, hearing all your stories about it!

It's so nice to hear from you as well, katherinegrey! :) I can't believe you're already 26weeks, it's absolutely flown by! How are you feeling? Are you all ready for bubs' arrival? Have you got any names planned? 20 questions!


----------



## ghinspire22

The obgyn office called. My thyroid levels are normal but my pregnancy hormone only went down to 8 from 9. So now I have to go get more blood drawn next Thursday. 

Let the endless blood tests begin.

I'm also going to try and go to get this blood pressure thing taken care of at 11 instead of 4pm. I hate feeling like my heart is racing.


----------



## nlk

hope all the tests go ok, ghinspire.

What does it mean if your levels have only dropped from 9 to 8? Sorry, I don't really know much about this.


----------



## katherinegrey

nlk said:


> Ahh thanks guys...I'm feeling a lot better about it all now, hearing all your stories about it!
> 
> It's so nice to hear from you as well, katherinegrey! :) I can't believe you're already 26weeks, it's absolutely flown by! How are you feeling? Are you all ready for bubs' arrival? Have you got any names planned? 20 questions!

Aww thanks :D I still stalk this thread and hope you all get bfp's soon! I know it has! I can't believe I'm in third tri in a week! I am NO WHERE NEAR ready for bubs arrival yet! I totally under-estimated how quickly pregnancy flies, I just kept thinking 'I've got ages yet!' and didn't buy much early on, and now I feel like I'm going to have a mad rush in these last 14 weeks to buy things, and the main thing he needs is a name! We've got nothing! Still, getting excited to meet him now :)


----------



## mumface26

Hi ladies just been catching up on the threads!

Ghinspire i am glad the obgyn is helping you know. I was told by my doctor to let my body settle.down after bcp before trying but it fell on deaf ears lol! I think they say it to help you avoid stress etc. But good on getting help i hope it speeds up a bfp for you!

Nlk lets be tww buds! Im cd 15 now and feel so hungry i could graze all night, im a bit sleepy but it is the nd of my working week and i feel a tad anxious moody even. Lets hope its our time! Imagine a double bfp lol!

Nexis please dont leave us! Nlk is right this thread moves quickly, i read a little on my break at work and then think i will reply, i run out of time on my break and when i go back everyone is talking about something else! 
Dont leave, the more 'cysters' on here the better!

Katherinegrey i love your avatar! Pregnancy goes quick, my niece got a bfp last october and now her daughter is 1 month old! Time flys! H&h!

I hope everyone else is doing well and lets have a great weekend!! 

:dust:


----------



## CocoMia

Blimey, I have a few days away and it's all moved on! Hope everyone is Ok, that those with bumps are relaxing and those without are mad BD'ing :winkwink: 

Ghinspire, I hope you're doing Ok (stupid to say you're Ok but as everyone has said, we're here and would take away your pain if we could) Just make sure you look after yourself and rest. :hugs:

Nexis!! Please don't go, I hope you're reading this and if you are I'm sorry you feel that way and we all want to stay together until we see those big shiny BFPs!! :happydance:

Mumface and Nlk: I am just going to stalk the two of you this month as after my Cryotherapy I can't do anything for another 2 weeks ALTHOUGH stop the press!! They've given me a date with the FS!! Oh lord how long I've waited for it haha Incase you can't tell I'm excited. The BF isn't as he has pre-match nerves for his SA. 

I shall symptom spot for you all in the meantime :haha: and I have EVERYTHING crossed :winkwink:

I hope everyone has a good weekend (and an extra long one for those in the Uk), I am off to


----------



## CocoMia

...I am off to have a glass of wine, cook some thai AND NOT talk about babies for at least the first 3 glasses!! :haha:

x


----------



## MrsC10

A long weekend? How come I'm not getting this :(


----------



## CocoMia

What a Great British Faux pas sorry MrsC!!

We've got a Bank Holiday on Monday and I fully support you having one too haha it's only fair!!

x


----------



## nlk

YES mumface! tww buddies! I'll make sure to post in here a bit more often then to keep you up to date :haha: I've never had a buddy before! :blush:

katherine, I remember aaaaaagggggessss ago you were in here, moaning with all the rest of us about how you thought it was never going to happen, and now look at you! I love hearing all the success stories, and it's nice to hear that you still drop by every now and then :) gosh....third tri already! I bet you're so excited!

cocomia, that's so fantastic that they've given you a date for your FS!!! Is it a long wait? I love how you tell us you have an appt, but keep us in suspense for when it is :rofl: Have a glass of wine for me as well ;)

mrsc10, didn't you have your bank holiday weekend at the beginning of august though?! Cheeky! You don't get two in one month!

Ok, I haven't actually kept you guys in the loop much, apologies. I think by the time I've answered everyone, i forget that I wanted to keep you all updated! Today is 10dpt (9dpo) so it's getting close! Today I have quite strong AF cramps, so either she's on her way (early, mind!) or it actually might mean something. It's so stressful. I've been testing everyday since 7dpt to track the trigger, and it looks like it's all but gone now. Now it's just the stressful time of seeing whether it reappears!!

I don't want to keep posting my pics of trigger testing in here (more because I'm sure it's going to get pretty old pretty quick :haha:) but if anyone _*does*_ want to see, then I have a trigger testing thread somewhere!

HAPPY WEEKEND!!! (and sorry if it's not a three-day one!)


----------



## MrsC10

I've not had a bank holday this month. Boo!! I get one next month though?

Fingers crossed for you nlk. Testing day is real close xx


----------



## nlk

Scotland seriously had one at the beginning of August....my diary tells me so!

I know, this tww seems to have gone quite quick! Official testing day is Weds (according to my fs, who clearly knew I would test early and told me I wouldn't get a true reading until 15dpt) eeeek!


----------



## CocoMia

Haha It's Awesome October!! (I couldn't think of another "O" word :haha:) Our first appointment after a year and a half of asking - we should have just lied to begin with except I'm a TERRIBLE liar :blush:

I've been checking your pics in your journal Nlk just because I can't POAS so someone else doing it seems to be satisfaction enough haha - is your testing thread somewhere else?

I agree it's brilliant to hear success stories because it means there is hope and light at the end of the tunnel and without that we'd all feel even more bonkers from it all (than we already do, right?)

x


----------



## nlk

Uhhh yeah, I have a whole testing thread, but then stalkers wanted to see them, so they're in both! It's the same photo, but here's the link to my testing thread anyway

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1145951-trigger-testing-anyone-else.html


----------



## nlk

I lied to get my appointment :shrug: and I also am an awful liar. But actually, I only had to initially say it to my gp, so didn't have to keep it up or anything else. It was literally a five minute conversation! it meant that all I had to was come off bcp, and if I hadn't had at least 2 AF in the folllowing three months then I would get sent straight to a FS, under the assumption that I wasn't ovulating at all (which I knew I wasn't anyway, just needed to get others to believe me!) Best thing I ever did tbh.


----------



## MrsC10

nlk said:


> Scotland seriously had one at the beginning of August....my diary tells me so!
> 
> I know, this tww seems to have gone quite quick! Official testing day is Weds (according to my fs, who clearly knew I would test early and told me I wouldn't get a true reading until 15dpt) eeeek!

There might have been but I work close to the Scotland/Engkand border so we get some English and some Scottish holidays. I'm heading over now to have a look at your pics :)


----------



## nlk

ahh....maybe because you're on the border, they've cheated you out of both?! I'd complain to the government :haha:


----------



## ghinspire22

The doctor prescribed me some anxiety medication and some blood pressure medicine. They aren't baby safe as of right now because I'm taking two months off due to ob orders. But they work wonderfully. In four weeks I will be switched to something else but until then I'm feeling much better. I think I'll actually be able to sleep.


----------



## StayHopeful

nlk said:


> ghinspire, you're time will come. I just know it. I think the waiting time is a guideline, because I've heard of women getting pregnant soon after a m/c because they're most fertile? But obviously a FS would know best, so I think it's great that you are able to see one of them.
> 
> Stayhopeful, how unpleasant is unpleasant? If this cycle is a dud then I'm off for that, and a laproscopy I believe? I'm absolutely petrified!

It actually wasn't as bad as I was expecting. The actual procedure was pretty painful, but it was short. I felt several pretty severe shooting pains, but they went away pretty quickly. The worst part for me was when he was putting the catheter in and then when he started injecting the dye. The doctor did give me a valium, which probably helped. I wasn't loopy or anything though (I was actually kind of disappointed, it was really anti-climactic) but I think it helped to relax my uterine muscles. I was cramping for the rest of the evening, but it really felt just like AF cramps. It wasn't any worse than AF cramps, at least. And both my tubes look good, hooray! I'm not doing any drugs this cycle, but the doctor thinks I should have enough leftover Clomid in my system to help me o. I go back in for an ultrasound and bloodwork next Thurs to see how things are going.

Nexis, I'm so sorry you feel ignored. I definitely feel that way too quite a bit of the time on this thread, but I think the other ladies are right and it just moves really quickly. I'm rooting for your bfp!

Ghinspire, you've been in my thoughts today. :hugs:


----------



## gsdowner1

so not much change here just taking it day by day... im now on the all natural approach taking a prenatal vit. folic acid and vitex. I pray it works... i did have a period on my own this past cycle so hopefully ill ovulate on my own this cycle too :) im going to try this approach for a few months and see what happends, anyone have any recomendations for all natural approaches to ttc. :dust: to all


----------



## nlk

StayHopeful said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> ghinspire, you're time will come. I just know it. I think the waiting time is a guideline, because I've heard of women getting pregnant soon after a m/c because they're most fertile? But obviously a FS would know best, so I think it's great that you are able to see one of them.
> 
> Stayhopeful, how unpleasant is unpleasant? If this cycle is a dud then I'm off for that, and a laproscopy I believe? I'm absolutely petrified!
> 
> It actually wasn't as bad as I was expecting. The actual procedure was pretty painful, but it was short. I felt several pretty severe shooting pains, but they went away pretty quickly. The worst part for me was when he was putting the catheter in and then when he started injecting the dye. The doctor did give me a valium, which probably helped. I wasn't loopy or anything though *(I was actually kind of disappointed, it was really anti-climactic)* but I think it helped to relax my uterine muscles. I was cramping for the rest of the evening, but it really felt just like AF cramps. It wasn't any worse than AF cramps, at least. And both my tubes look good, hooray! I'm not doing any drugs this cycle, but the doctor thinks I should have enough leftover Clomid in my system to help me o. I go back in for an ultrasound and bloodwork next Thurs to see how things are going.
> QUOTE]
> 
> LOL. That made me laugh :rofl: I tihnk it's because we always hear all these other stories of people losing the plot when they take stuff like that (maybe from the labour thread with all the funny stories? I can't be the only one to have read that!)
> 
> Everyone's stories have made me feel a lot better about it all. I'm pretty sure I will be going for the testing, because this morning's test is completely blank :nope: I was really hopeful that I would start to see it get darker. But I guess I'm still only 10dpo, so there's still time right?!
> 
> gsdowner, it's fantastic that AF arrived on her own! I'll keep everything crossed that you O on your own, as well!! Sorry, I don't really have any ideas for a natural cycle, as I've never really done one :/Click to expand...


----------



## ghinspire22

So I have come to terms that most likely with the break the doctor wants me to take that I won't be pregnant by Christmas. The one thing I wanted to accomplish this year won't happen. It is disappointing but I guess it just means that next year things could change. 

My blood pressure is much better. I could actually sleep and stay asleep which was a miracle in itself. 

Hubby and I are thinking that over the holiday we should just go on a vacation. Something for us to just be for awhile. 

I feel like it will never happen.


----------



## gsdowner1

ghinspire22 said:


> So I have come to terms that most likely with the break the doctor wants me to take that I won't be pregnant by Christmas. The one thing I wanted to accomplish this year won't happen. It is disappointing but I guess it just means that next year things could change.
> 
> My blood pressure is much better. I could actually sleep and stay asleep which was a miracle in itself.
> 
> Hubby and I are thinking that over the holiday we should just go on a vacation. Something for us to just be for awhile.
> 
> I feel like it will never happen.

aww its so easy to get into the rut of thinking its never going to happen believe me! But it will, i am so sorry for your loss and hope things start looking up for you! A vacation is an awesome idea go enjoy being with your hubby and who knows maybe things will happen soon after ;) hang in there there is hope even though it doesn't feel like it right now...:hugs:


----------



## MrsC10

ghinspire22 said:


> So I have come to terms that most likely with the break the doctor wants me to take that I won't be pregnant by Christmas. The one thing I wanted to accomplish this year won't happen. It is disappointing but I guess it just means that next year things could change.
> 
> My blood pressure is much better. I could actually sleep and stay asleep which was a miracle in itself.
> 
> Hubby and I are thinking that over the holiday we should just go on a vacation. Something for us to just be for awhile.
> 
> I feel like it will never happen.

I'm glad your blood pressure is under control. A nice relaxing holiday will do you the world of good. Try not to lose faith though. Even though your little one didn't stick around, you've got to think 'I did it all by myself'. Stay strong xx


----------



## BabyyLove

Well ladies i havent been on in a while couple a days is a while to me. But im sorry to hear for your loss dear. @Ghinsipre22 easier said then done when ppl says its all going to be okay but it will i promise. On an update I experienced some light bleeding this afternoon its been 2 or 3 days after my provera so i really hope this is AF so i can start my first round of clomid on the 30th of aug. :)


----------



## mumface26

Babylove i hope everything goes well. I bet if someone read about how we pcosers like when af arrives think we are mad! I hope clomid helps you.

@ghinspire - mrsc10 hit it on the head! You did it by yourself you made a bean without meds! And yes a holiday will do you good.

Afm im cd18 and feel fine, still bd'ng so if i lay an egg it will be bombarded with dp's guys but apart from that its all good! 
Dp and i are planning a 2014 wedding!!! The thing is though it wont be a big traditional wedding, i dont know how we will get around this but i HATE wearing rings so what do we do about the ring part in our vows?? we say 2014 as it will take us an age to save up for it all lol! I wont turn into bridezilla though......i promise......but i know our wedding will be different!
Its bank holiday tomorrow but i am working, only got myself to blame i had thr chance to book it off but i didnt, oh well never mind its double pay and an extra days holiday but still......

I hope all you ladies are good!

:dust:


----------



## ghinspire22

I think going to Hogmanay is going to make everything better. Hubby and I just booked the tickets. :)


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I think going to Hogmanay is going to make everything better. Hubby and I just booked the tickets. :)

Hogmanay! Is that new years eve in scotland? 
Im not keen on new years eve. Dp and i just stay in, eat junk food like take out and watch the television coverage. Mind you we are not people who go out patying much anyway so....


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies, just checking in.

Ghinspire I think a holiday will do you some good, especially for quality time with hubby. :hugs:

I'm cd15 and feel like I might have ovved yesterday cos I had cramping but I didn't have a positive ov test so I'll keep going with the opk and hopefully see something soon.

Hope everyone's ok. :)


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Babylove i hope everything goes well. I bet if someone read about how we pcosers like when af arrives think we are mad! I hope clomid helps you.
> 
> @ghinspire - mrsc10 hit it on the head! You did it by yourself you made a bean without meds! And yes a holiday will do you good.
> 
> Afm im cd18 and feel fine, still bd'ng so if i lay an egg it will be bombarded with dp's guys but apart from that its all good!
> Dp and i are planning a 2014 wedding!!! The thing is though it wont be a big traditional wedding, i dont know how we will get around this but i HATE wearing rings so what do we do about the ring part in our vows?? we say 2014 as it will take us an age to save up for it all lol! I wont turn into bridezilla though......i promise......but i know our wedding will be different!
> Its bank holiday tomorrow but i am working, only got myself to blame i had thr chance to book it off but i didnt, oh well never mind its double pay and an extra days holiday but still......
> 
> I hope all you ladies are good!
> 
> :dust:


Woop love a good wedding!

My aunt got hitched earlier this year and they had a hand fastening. I don't know a great deal about it but worth a google? It was a good ceremony though.

Xxx


----------



## mumface26

I think arranging or thinking about a wedding would be a great distraction away from baby making and pcos.
Even though i am working i am on the internet in between calls emailing venuesandcake decorators for quotes and stuff.
I will look at that hand fastening it sounds dfferent!


----------



## BabyyLove

Weddings babys! food oh my!!  i hope to plan my wedding next year and thank you @MUMFACE! i hope everything goes well...i will not let my dh leave the bedroom after aug 30th hahahaha!!


----------



## BabyyLove

And mumface yesss they would think were maddd for actually getting excited for AF to be here and now that im on it im ...oh....why do i need these again...oh yeah. A CHILD! lol.


----------



## CocoMia

Ola chicas!

On the note of AF, she has obviously been scared off by all the attention I've had over the last couple of weeks and done a runner! Annoying seeing as I'd been banned from doing anything for the last month so there's no exciting reason why she's not here (before anyone gets excited hehe)

I think with the worrying and the antibiotics and other lovely herbal treats I've been taking after my cryotherapy it may be just off kilter a little? 

One problem down (fingers crossed) onto the next; those darn ovaries of mine. I originally really wanted to find a natural way to help but am losing faith that it's even possible :/ I know it's naive but with all the trouble the pill has caused me (cervical erosion and high blood pressure) it feels like My body needs a break - gahhh I don't know.. There's no boom is there that tells you what to do. Shame! 

Hope everyone had a good weekend (us Brits are only back at work today!!) and that all those waiting are not too stressed and those who are BDing are having fun for the rest of us :D

X


----------



## CocoMia

*book!! Haha

Sorry for the long post!!

X


----------



## hopefulfor1st

CocoMia said:


> Ola chicas!
> 
> On the note of AF, she has obviously been scared off by all the attention I've had over the last couple of weeks and done a runner! Annoying seeing as I'd been banned from doing anything for the last month so there's no exciting reason why she's not here (before anyone gets excited hehe)
> 
> I think with the worrying and the antibiotics and other lovely herbal treats I've been taking after my cryotherapy it may be just off kilter a little?
> 
> One problem down (fingers crossed) onto the next; those darn ovaries of mine. I originally really wanted to find a natural way to help but am losing faith that it's even possible :/ I know it's naive but with all the trouble the pill has caused me (cervical erosion and high blood pressure) it feels like My body needs a break - gahhh I don't know.. There's no boom is there that tells you what to do. Shame!
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend (us Brits are only back at work today!!) and that all those waiting are not too stressed and those who are BDing are having fun for the rest of us :D
> 
> X

I have an eroded cervix too, didn't think it was any big deal, doc just said it means it's bumpy rather than smooth but perfectly normal either way!? I just bleed during pap smears


----------



## Rin731

ghinspire22 said:


> I miscarried. I got back from the ER last night at around 1 or 2am and threw up and then slept. It is unfortunate and I feel like I failed as a mother but I guess it wasn't meant to be. My levels were not doubling apparently and these things couldn't be helped. The ER doctor said to rest and drink fluids and take a rest from trying to conceive for a little while. I am also to call the obgyn and get another blood test to make sure all the hormone left.
> 
> I had ultrasounds done and the ER doctor said he didn't see anything which probably means everything has left the body.

:hugs2:

Wishing you the best.


----------



## Rin731

mumface26 said:


> Hey guys what do you think of this combo......
> Im taking 1 vitamin b complex, 1 folic acid and 1 vitamin c tablet per day.
> I heard vitamin b helps balance hormones and i believe it helped me on my last cycle as i didnt have bad pms or a heavy period.
> Folic acid for obvious reasons as every woman who is ttc needs this until week 12 of pregnancy.
> Vitamim c i take anyway and it has helped me in the past to get rid of colds quicker.
> Im hoping the vitamins, healthy eating and positive attitude will get me a bfp by or for xmas.
> 
> Has anyone else tried vitamins to help balance their hormones?

I started drinking a tea that brought on a period overnight, when I hadn't had one for 5 months, and now I'm spotting on CD 25, when my cycles were 100+ days, see my signature! 

Hoping I'm getting regulated? :happydance:

It's called "Female Toner Tea" by Traditional Medicinals


----------



## scerena

Rin731- ooooooh I'm going to look into that!!! I hate long cycles :grr:


----------



## MrsC10

Aaaah! Why do I keep hitting 'unsubscribe' by mistake on this thread!! I need to post a comment every time to subscribe again. Ha ha


----------



## ghinspire22

Hi everyone.

I have been quiet lately and it's just because I am trying to get things back in order. My body is not feeling normal. I feel the opposite of putting myself back together and instead feel like I'm falling apart.

Today my doctor emailed me and asked if the ER doctor told me I had a UTI. I was completely taken off guard because I didn't know I even had a UTI. So now I am on antibiotics.

Tomorrow morning at 8am I am going to see MY doctor and finally see what is really going on with my body. The gyno hasn't been any real help yet and I think I need to get my blood pressure and such under control.


----------



## nlk

That's ridiculous, ghinspire! How did they not tell you? Glad you're getting it sorted now, though! I think it's a good idea to go see your normal doctor. I'm sorry you're feeling so down :hugs: maybe you just need to take some time and spoil yourself a bit....focus on you and your OH maybe?


----------



## mumface26

I agree with nlk, i bit of you time works wonders. Yeah i would be angry too if i was told.days later i had a uti. :hug: ghinspire! You will concieve a sticky bean soon!

Im cd 21 today and keep getting twinges so its a sign af is on the way, dp said my breasts looked 'lifted' last night after my bra came off. they do feel kinda heavy....another typical af sign.
Im ready for a cry. I feel crap! I missed my bus today and for some reason i wanted to cry.....? Cry and eat! Just had pasta with red pesto and still hungry.....pasta is pure carb and i assume no good for pcos ladies but i just fancied pasta and pesto mmmm twas yum. Still hungry tho!
I dont think we have hit the jackpot this cycle as all my feelings point towards af.

:dust:


----------



## nlk

I'm sorry to hear that, mumface :( Although tbh, I feel the same as you! I'm currently CD27 (just had to work that out!!) and feeling as though the witch is right around the corner. I've been stupidly hungry recently as well...maybe it's the up and down weather?!

So, yesterday morning, when I went to the bathroom, there was the smallest amount of pink CM, but only when I wiped. I panicked, because I thought AF was here, and spent most of the day after that crying my eyes out, because it's my lat drug cycle. I just felt so defeated. But actually....nothing since then? It was literally just that one time, and I've been checking ever since but absolutely nothing! What is going on?! I never spot before AF is due anyway, which is why it was quite heartbreaking. AF also shouldn't be here until friday/saturday, because on letrozole my cycles are 30 days. So what was that for? I don't particularly feel like it could have been IB, because it's wayyyy too late for that...I think? The only thing I can think is that, if it WAS IB, then it won't stick because by the time it gets to releasing enough hormone, AF will be here and ruin it. 

I'm sure I'm looking way too deeply into this. I'm not ready to give up yet, but at the same time, I don't think I'm ready to be crushed again.


----------



## mumface26

Not sure what to say nlk as i dont understand about what meds you are on. 
But i am hoping you will be ok and im sending you :hug:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nlk, u can have later ib, I Had some at week 7. It could be further nestling in as they do for first few weeks. Possibly u just missed the first lot? I know I never saw a first lot. That said you would prob b showing a pos hpt by now (don't know when u last checked) GL


----------



## MsPeachyP

Hi everyone!!! just poking through to see how everyone is doing..trying catch up on all these threads lol. Hope everyone is doing good and in a happy place :)

So far...I have no earthly idea what cycle day i am...i can figure this out easily but no worries i'm guessing i have another week...haha af might even show tonight. Anywho me and hubby are relaxing and "not trying"...Work has us both stressed out to the max and i'm strongly contemplating another job that will allow flexiblity once i get my BFP this job will not work for me with a baby... I've taken myself off the metformin i feel i need to learn my body on its own and then re introduce the medicine....

Also i just got news that my younger sister is almost 4 months pregnant...i see her at least once a month...she just turned 19 and completly confused...she is thinking adoption but unsure of what she wants to do since she is bearly making it by herself. Me and hunny have talked about taking the baby but we are unsure as that would put a big halt to us TTC our own and we would be at the mercy of my sister until she decides what she wants to do.. Do we stop TTC until she decides..Do we keep TTC and take the risk of having two babies....Its big decissions for everyone......

BabyDust to all :)


----------



## mumface26

Ive got cramps. Could be af lying in wait or could be a bean setting up camp......who knows, its exciting.
Cd 22 and crabby as hell!

PeachyP the only advice i can give is be there for your sister. If you adopt it will be good as yoir sister can.still.see baby and he/she will stay in the family. Take care.

:dust:


----------



## StayHopeful

:hugs: ghinspire and gl, nlk! I hope the spotting was the bean burrowing in tight!

PeachyP, I don't have any words of wisdom for you but I'm thinking about you!

AFM, went to the doctor this morning for an ultrasound. The doctor wanted to do a natural cycle with my hsg, but there's absolutely nothing on either ovary on CD12 so they're going to wait for my bloodwork to come back and then I'll probably go ahead and start Letrozole this cycle. It was kind of what I expected to hear, but it was still really discouraging.


----------



## mumface26

Stayhopeful i hope it all works out in the end.

I had a dream last night i was holding a baby girl and i was scared of hurting her as her head was floppy like a newborns. Dp was saying relax but i was getting upset! She wore a pink and white baby grow amd i was sat on my sofa with her in my arms.
I love baby dreams! 
Xxxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: all

Stayhopeful- I hope it all works out for you soon hun :hugs: gl with the letrozole :)

Nlk- could be IB your not out until the :witch: shows!

Peachy- such a big decision, I am sure you will all make the right one :hugs:

Mumface- what a lovely dream :) baby dreams are the best :)

Afm- I started provera today so I can get on with my next injectables round, I had no patients waiting for af this cycle!

:hi: to everyone else I haven't read back through the thread :)


----------



## Katerz

I have been lurking and checking how you are all doing...now just leaving you all lots of dust and hugs xxxxx

:dust: xxxx


----------



## katherinegrey

nlk, I had IB at around 5 weeks, just a couple of spots of brown when I wiped, so it is possible to get it a little later on, I found out I was pregnant at about 3+6 so I was convinced I must be having a miscarriage, but nope, it was late IB!


----------



## mumface26

I am tire now. Came home from work at 9:15pm and thought this place is a dump! So i started sorting my clothes, shoes, bags, teddy bears and all the rubbish i have hoarded and now i hae 6 big bags for the charity shop. We have been threatening a clear out for weeks so i started it tonight. Dp said i was possessed but you know when you get fed up of seeing the same old garb laying around it really gets to me after a bit. Now half my clothes are in charity bags its my excuse for a shopping spree......!
My excemas flared up again its so sore :(
Sorry for such a random post and i hope we wre feeling good!! 

:dust:


----------



## nlk

I like a good clean out every couple of months, mumface. It makes me feel better :thumbup:

I'm pretty sure AF is on the way. I've had more spotting yesterday morning, and now today as well, but it's now brown. I figured if it was spotting, I should have already had a positive hpt by now. Even though I think AF is pretty much here, I have this stupid feeling that the spotting might have been really late ib...but if it was, then it wouldn't bode well anyway. But it's just a feeling I can't shake, iykwim?


----------



## mumface26

I have cramps too, they were bad upon waking and thought af had come for me but no trace. My cramps have subsided a bit now. Im hoping it might be implantation but thats just me getting ahead of myself as usual.
Im assuming im 28 day cycle so i plan to test on 6th september cd29 if no af.
I dreamt my sister announced on facebook she was 2.5 weeks pregnant and was upset as didnt want anymore children (which in reality she doesnt but thinks like me as in what will be will be)
I got myself upset and said to dp how dare she be sad! We have been tryig and would love nothing but a baby and she dares be sad?? It.was just a dream.....


----------



## mumface26

Ps im also feeling super emotional. I briefly thought about my grandad today, he passed away 15 years ago and today he came to my thoughts and i felt a lump in my throat like i wanted to cry.
I really think af is coming!


----------



## nlk

Mumface, I'm the same. AF actually hasn't shown. The pain was so bad this morning, I took paracetomol and got my hot water bottle out, all in preparation...but it was a tiiinnnnnyyy bit of brown spotting, again! I think you have more of a shot than me though tbh, because you're about 5 CDs behind me :haha: I don't think I should be feeling like this on CD29!!

Maybe feeling emotional is a good sign?! I only feel emotional because I keep thinking AF is here, and that upsets me :haha:


----------



## RainAngel

question for you ladies. if i post my temp chart, would anybody be able to give me an opinion on it? i just started charting it, and still trying to remember to temp as soon as i get up, but im told my temps are too low.


----------



## ghinspire22

I have been to so many doctors and had so many tests it's insane. I had my heart checked out since I had really high blood pressure 152/112 is WAY too high. Luckily all the tests seem to be coming out with good news. I still haven't gotten back my hormone levels from the pregnancy test to make sure that the miscarriage is over. 

*deep breathe*

I haven't been doing much but resting and taking my antibiotics for my UTI. Monday night will be my last dose. I'm also on high blood pressure medication and some anxiety medication to get myself calm again.

It really sucks that I can't run. They just said I needed a two week break so that I don't hurt anything or start bleeding again. I'm hoping by next week I will be allowed to run again. It always makes me feel better to work out. And I definitely thought since I have two cycles where I'm not going to be trying I can kick up my workout plan and maybe lose some more pounds other than the 12 I have lost by December when we start trying again.

I'm finally going to see a FS once I get all the bloodwork back. I'm hoping we can get a plan started and get a baby in by the new year. 

Thinking of everyone and hoping you're having good things happen to you.


----------



## ghinspire22

RainAngel said:


> question for you ladies. if i post my temp chart, would anybody be able to give me an opinion on it? i just started charting it, and still trying to remember to temp as soon as i get up, but im told my temps are too low.

Of course, post and we can have a look.


----------



## miss noodles

I'm new here and I hope its okay to join you guys. I was diagnosed in Nov, 5wks before our wedding day and after 11 months off bcp with no af. Took one cycle of Clomid in spring, but wound up in a&e with ohss and the worst pain ever, then got told not to have sex because it could rupture my ovary (which was over double the size of the other)... Been told that IVF not an option for now due to ohss risk and was on wait list for ovarian drilling, but have pulled myself from the list in favour of some more natural approaches first - acupuncture, soy and natural progesterone cream.... On day 48 at the mo, due to take provera for 5 days from tomorrow, then its time to try the 'natural' method!

I know I'm young compared to some, but I find it so upsetting when people tell me I have time on my side - it doesn't help at all. That extra time really means I have more time for broken dreams, financial insecurity and desperate attempts to achieve something so natural. 

Oh well! Thanks for reading, I'll keep you posted


----------



## BabyyLove

MissNoodles i know exactly what you mean! Im 19 years old but i know that it could take years before i get preggers. because of my pcos so time is actually not on my side dont worry just ignore those people becasue the people who arent onbord with your choice arent really your friends they should support you in everything especially when it comes to having a child! :)


----------



## miss noodles

Ok, its 6am on a Saturday and I'm wide awake. Alarm went off a few mins ago for.me.to temp. My temp has risen for the fourth day in a row, so AF is actually coming on its own - so excited! Temp usually sawtooths, but this is a welcome change - going to put off taking the provera and see what happens


----------



## mumface26

Hi miss noodles! Yes it annoys me when people tell me im stll young. I know that! I am 26 and we started ttc in april this year. Like you i want to do it naturally if possible. My doctor said she would send me to an fs in october but i think we will leave it til new year as i dont want xmas ruined with thoughts of clomid -is it working etc....
Since april i have had 3 af on my own so thats got to mean my body is doing something. Dp is super confident we will have a bfp by xmas but i am not so hopeful. Besides, it took my sister 11 months to concieve and she doesnt have pcos or anything.

Ghinspire i hope you are ok and i am sending you happy thoughts! :hug:

Rain angel i am sorry i cant help with your charts as i dont temp but i would like to see what one looks like if i every decide to temp in the future.

Afm.....cd24, cramps, dry cm, heavy boobs, dry to no cm, moods as in omg dp how much louder can you chew????
Seariously im like chew louder thats great. 
I dont think im in the bfp running now as all these feelings prob mean af is lurking.
Buuuut......its another af i had on my own :) :)

:dust:
:hug:


----------



## CocoMia

Welcome Miss Noodles! I understand what you mean about the age thing. Even those closest to me (with children and no PCOS) say oh don't you worry oh people have children into their 40's but the problem we're experiencing is happening NOW and it unpredictable and heartbreaking and regardless of the advances to support us trying to conceive it's a tough journey. It almost suggests like it's not a real problem until you've run out of time but what good is it then??? I've had a similar response from my DR so excuse the rant but it's still getting to me now!

I dont temp regularly either as I kept forgetting my BST but would have a look at your chart if you'd like as I had previously managed to spot a pattern on my before AF - none whatsoever for ovulation though as, like this month, I've had no O or AF (yet)

Like we were saying before only PCOS girls cheer at the sign of AF because it means your bits and bobs are working!!! :( 

Hope everyone I having a good weekend

X


----------



## nlk

welcome, miss noodles! You definitely won't be judged here for how old you are...everyone here has heard the same sort of things, and are going through similar situations, and it's nice to have somewhere to congregate and know that no one will judge!

rainangel, by all means post your chart and we can all take a look. I'm not amazing with charting anyway, but I know roughly what it should look like!

ghinspire, sending massive :hugs: your way! I think it's good that you're taking some time to chill, even though you must be missing running. You're going away soon though, right? So that's going to give you some nice relaxation time. Definitely agree with you, babies in the new year :thumbup:

mumface, I hope AF stays away for you!

Cocomia, I had the same response from my doc. Firstly, he tried to tell me that I wasn't ready to start ttc yet because I was too young...I was like, and how do you know what I am or am not ready to do?! Professionals don't always know best....despite all their qualifications!!!

AFM, AF came in full force this morning. So now I am done with the drugs. I have a laproscopy booked for october 9th, which I am REALLY scared about! But I know I need to do it, and I'm hoping that will reveal some other stuff about maybe why the drugs aren't able to work. However, if it does come back that my tubes are blocked or something, I'm a bit gutted that they didn't do this before I went through 6 months of drugs...I might have already gotten pregnant by now if I had :(

But onwards and upwards! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend, and has something fun planned! I'm just chilling, trying to get rid of this awful pain!! GRRRRRR!!


----------



## miss noodles

Thank you all for your kind words and support, its nice to hear I'm not the only one who gets wound up by people speaking without thinking - although its not so nice to know that SO many people suffer in this way. Saw my acupuncturist today - he said I'm much calmer and he commented about my skin being clearer - all these little things mean we're one step closer. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekends ladies!


----------



## mumface26

At least we arent alone.
My doctor told me the average age of conception is 31. I said I'd want to be concieving my second baby by then lol!


:dust:
:hug:


----------



## BabyyLove

Well today is my second day of clomid cd 7 :) first round!! so far no side effects well its only the 2nd day i did get really...sleepy the first day though took a nap and felt better. now i think i had a heat flash yet again it was hot today?! haha im over thinking things. ive never read so much in my life. reading peoples stories and reading how their first round they got preggers! and twins and tripletts so many positive stories that i cant believe im only a couple pills away to maybe having a baby!! i know i shouldnt get my hopes up for a first time go around baby but i have faith! and ill be BD'ing so i cant misss a day!! LOL. love you girls and baby dust to all of you.


----------



## miss noodles

Hey mumface - cracks me up when Drs say stuff like that - just because so many women choose a career over a family, doesn't mean everyone is going to - some of us want to be young and energetic to offer our children an active lifestyle. AND so what - most of those women trying at 31 will not have PCOS, blocked tubes, endo, or any of the other problems and get pregnant in a matter of months. Grr grr grr.... Rant over. Clearly a sore point for me!

Babylove, hope Clomid works for you. Before I started TTC I knew a few women who got pregnant on it within three cycles, so its powerful stuff! Wasn't to be for me, but that's okay - it messed with me emotionally and my DH was ready to go stay at his mother's - not everyone suffers like that, but I decided its not worth risking my relationship or getting upset over! Babydust to you!

As for me, temp dropped 0.2f today, but its negligible, so not too worried. My acupuncturist gave me some herbal vials to take to help my brain to rest when I'm sleeping. The acupuncture was really uncomfortable yesterday - so many in my tummy, but he tells me my symptoms are reducing, so I guess I have to place my faith in him. He also talked about guanyin, the Buddhist god of mercy and said I should look her up - apparently she's the one that will give us a baby. I'm atheist, but curious about Buddhism, so going to do some reading. Perhaps this is a spiritual journey as well as a fertility one!


----------



## katherinegrey

So sorry af got you nlk, good luck for your laparoscopy, don't be frightened hun, it's honestly not that bad, and I was pregnant within a year and a half of mine :flower:


----------



## RainAngel

Ok, here's my chart. please bear in mind, I didnt remember to temp every day (im still getting used to it)
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsC10

Hi everyone. Tested today and BFN so just waiting on :witch: showing. She should be here by this time tomorrow. Taking AC this cycle again as I got a positive OPK this cycle after taking AC. 
Got my fingers crossed for next cycle.


----------



## MrsC10

RainAngel said:


> Ok, here's my chart. please bear in mind, I didnt remember to temp every day (im still getting used to it)

I don't chart so can't help I'm afraid but I hope someone on here is able to shed some light on it for you xx


----------



## nlk

Rain angel, do you temp to .0, or .00? You would get a more accurate chart if you had a thermometer that read to .00! I would have said you might have ovulated between CD17 and 20, looking at the jump in temp, but i think it's difficult because of the gaps, and the fact that you don't have a whole cycle's worth of temps yet. I know it gets much easier to read your chart a few months in, and not necessarily on the first cycle, because you need to know what is the norm for your body. Sorry I can't be more help :shrug:

MrsC10, sorry for the BFN :( How long have you been taking AC for now? Has it helped to give you better cycles? I am thinking about taking it, if I have to wait a while for my IUI on the nhs....after I've had my surgery though!


----------



## MrsC10

nlk said:


> Rain angel, do you temp to .0, or .00? You would get a more accurate chart if you had a thermometer that read to .00! I would have said you might have ovulated between CD17 and 20, looking at the jump in temp, but i think it's difficult because of the gaps, and the fact that you don't have a whole cycle's worth of temps yet. I know it gets much easier to read your chart a few months in, and not necessarily on the first cycle, because you need to know what is the norm for your body. Sorry I can't be more help :shrug:
> 
> MrsC10, sorry for the BFN :( How long have you been taking AC for now? Has it helped to give you better cycles? I am thinking about taking it, if I have to wait a while for my IUI on the nhs....after I've had my surgery though!

Hi nlk. It hasn't really helped shorten my cycles by much, but I have noticed that the only cycles I ovulate are during cycles when I take AC. I don't use it every month. I keep hoping that my body will start O all by itself, but so far it hasn't. If I get a +OPK this cycle as well, I'll know that the AC is working as I've never had a positive two months in a row xx


----------



## miss noodles

Hi Rainangel - I do chart, but I'm reasonably new to it and my chart sawtooths both before and after ovulation (though its hard to tell if I've o'd at all!). I find charting difficult - waking up each day and not knowing what I'm getting (often starting the day pssd off!), but my hormones are a bit more messed up than some I've seen in forums etc. Stick with it and try to take them at the same time each day - I focus on the fact that theyre evidence for the gynae and endo docs so that I can get the right treatments when the time comes.

As for me, my temp plummeted by 1 whole degree today with no show from AF, so I've shoved a provera down my throat already in an attempt to coax my body into doing something, anything it should! Will post one of my charts this evening, just on the off chance anyone else has something similar going on.

Happy Monday ladies, have a great day


----------



## RainAngel

nlk said:


> Rain angel, do you temp to .0, or .00? You would get a more accurate chart if you had a thermometer that read to .00! I would have said you might have ovulated between CD17 and 20, looking at the jump in temp, but i think it's difficult because of the gaps, and the fact that you don't have a whole cycle's worth of temps yet. I know it gets much easier to read your chart a few months in, and not necessarily on the first cycle, because you need to know what is the norm for your body. Sorry I can't be more help :shrug:
> 
> MrsC10, sorry for the BFN :( How long have you been taking AC for now? Has it helped to give you better cycles? I am thinking about taking it, if I have to wait a while for my IUI on the nhs....after I've had my surgery though!

my thermometer has .00. i wasnt sure which one i needed to use, .0 or .00.

im kinda confused, as my opks are coming up almost positive and AF sure feels like she's on her way. (She should be here tomorrow)


----------



## RainAngel

miss noodles said:


> Hi Rainangel - I do chart, but I'm reasonably new to it and my chart sawtooths both before and after ovulation (though its hard to tell if I've o'd at all!). I find charting difficult - waking up each day and not knowing what I'm getting (often starting the day pssd off!), but my hormones are a bit more messed up than some I've seen in forums etc. Stick with it and try to take them at the same time each day - I focus on the fact that theyre evidence for the gynae and endo docs so that I can get the right treatments when the time comes.
> 
> As for me, my temp plummeted by 1 whole degree today with no show from AF, so I've shoved a provera down my throat already in an attempt to coax my body into doing something, anything it should! Will post one of my charts this evening, just on the off chance anyone else has something similar going on.
> 
> Happy Monday ladies, have a great day

ive done it before, but ive found i didnt do it correctly. i hafta have 2 months to take to the FS, so i wanna make sure im doin it right. i dont think i am :shrug:


----------



## StellaBella24

RainAngel said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Rain angel, do you temp to .0, or .00? You would get a more accurate chart if you had a thermometer that read to .00! I would have said you might have ovulated between CD17 and 20, looking at the jump in temp, but i think it's difficult because of the gaps, and the fact that you don't have a whole cycle's worth of temps yet. I know it gets much easier to read your chart a few months in, and not necessarily on the first cycle, because you need to know what is the norm for your body. Sorry I can't be more help :shrug:
> 
> MrsC10, sorry for the BFN :( How long have you been taking AC for now? Has it helped to give you better cycles? I am thinking about taking it, if I have to wait a while for my IUI on the nhs....after I've had my surgery though!
> 
> my thermometer has .00. i wasnt sure which one i needed to use, .0 or .00.
> 
> 
> im kinda confused, as my opks are coming up almost positive and AF sure feels like she's on her way. (She should be here tomorrow)Click to expand...

According to the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility which is like a Bible for charting, it says that .0 is sufficient to record temps. .00 can almost give too much detail and therefore be confusing. You are simply looking for a temperature shift where temp rises for 3 days in a row and stays elevated until AF arrives (or hopefully stays elevated completely because you get a BFP!) GL - look at mine in my signature if you like


----------



## hopefulfor1st

RainAngel said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Rain angel, do you temp to .0, or .00? You would get a more accurate chart if you had a thermometer that read to .00! I would have said you might have ovulated between CD17 and 20, looking at the jump in temp, but i think it's difficult because of the gaps, and the fact that you don't have a whole cycle's worth of temps yet. I know it gets much easier to read your chart a few months in, and not necessarily on the first cycle, because you need to know what is the norm for your body. Sorry I can't be more help :shrug:
> 
> MrsC10, sorry for the BFN :( How long have you been taking AC for now? Has it helped to give you better cycles? I am thinking about taking it, if I have to wait a while for my IUI on the nhs....after I've had my surgery though!
> 
> my thermometer has .00. i wasnt sure which one i needed to use, .0 or .00.
> 
> im kinda confused, as my opks are coming up almost positive and AF sure feels like she's on her way. (She should be here tomorrow)Click to expand...


Rain angel, opks don't really mean jack when you have pcos! Charting will work better. Opks don't detect ovulation, but your body gearing up to ov by releasing LH- with pcos your body is constantly trying to ov so LH is often spiking but not really getting u anywhere


----------



## mumface26

Im confused. Af should be here very soon (cd26 today) but all weekend all i have wanted it :sex: and i hve had lots of energy. Yes my boobs feel heavy and i have had cramps on and off and bitten dp's head off a few times but i am now thinking it may be late ovulation ??
I read that a uterus that is ready to shed its lining can cause pressure and make the nerve endings in ones lady part (lol) feel sensitive resulting in the urge for :sex:
Does anyone else feel or felt horny before af comes? 

Nlk i hope ypu wit isnt too long.

MrsC10 sorry for your bfn but you had a +opk which is great!

:hug:
:dust:


----------



## nlk

oh mumface, I hope this is all good signs for you!

I'm actually also pretty confused...even though AF is here, I haven't been in nearly as much pain as I normally am, and am not bleeding as much as I normally do. And something COMPLETELY new, I noticed a lot (and I mean a LOT) of EWCM, but whilst I was bleeding. I don't understand what this is? :dohh:I don't get how this has happened, or what it means, because I've never ever had EWCM, even when ovulating! And I'm still having twinges, like O pains. I might take an OPK later, just to be sure. I only use ICs, but I find them pretty good :shrug:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Wow nlk I wonder what's going on! Did u hpt?


----------



## nlk

Lol, I know! It's all a bit weird right?! I haven't taken a hpt since thurs, because I figured it was completely AF...I'm thinking I might take a test in the morning, just to make sure?! I don't want to go ahead with the surgery if I don't know 100% for sure. Even though I'm sure it can't be very likely!


----------



## mumface26

Good luck nlk!

Im wondering if a surge of hcg can make women want :sex:

Asuming im a 28 day cycle this time i will test on thursday. I have everything crossed!!
Xxxx


----------



## RainAngel

hopefulfor1st said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Rain angel, do you temp to .0, or .00? You would get a more accurate chart if you had a thermometer that read to .00! I would have said you might have ovulated between CD17 and 20, looking at the jump in temp, but i think it's difficult because of the gaps, and the fact that you don't have a whole cycle's worth of temps yet. I know it gets much easier to read your chart a few months in, and not necessarily on the first cycle, because you need to know what is the norm for your body. Sorry I can't be more help :shrug:
> 
> MrsC10, sorry for the BFN :( How long have you been taking AC for now? Has it helped to give you better cycles? I am thinking about taking it, if I have to wait a while for my IUI on the nhs....after I've had my surgery though!
> 
> my thermometer has .00. i wasnt sure which one i needed to use, .0 or .00.
> 
> im kinda confused, as my opks are coming up almost positive and AF sure feels like she's on her way. (She should be here tomorrow)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rain angel, opks don't really mean jack when you have pcos! Charting will work better. Opks don't detect ovulation, but your body gearing up to ov by releasing LH- with pcos your body is constantly trying to ov so LH is often spiking but not really getting u anywhereClick to expand...

i'm learning that. if im right about my cycle i have 2 surges. one at ov, and one at af. the fs wants me to use them, and chart when i get a +, i guess to see how many surges i get a cycle.


----------



## RainAngel

StellaBella24 said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Rain angel, do you temp to .0, or .00? You would get a more accurate chart if you had a thermometer that read to .00! I would have said you might have ovulated between CD17 and 20, looking at the jump in temp, but i think it's difficult because of the gaps, and the fact that you don't have a whole cycle's worth of temps yet. I know it gets much easier to read your chart a few months in, and not necessarily on the first cycle, because you need to know what is the norm for your body. Sorry I can't be more help :shrug:
> 
> MrsC10, sorry for the BFN :( How long have you been taking AC for now? Has it helped to give you better cycles? I am thinking about taking it, if I have to wait a while for my IUI on the nhs....after I've had my surgery though!
> 
> my thermometer has .00. i wasnt sure which one i needed to use, .0 or .00.
> 
> 
> im kinda confused, as my opks are coming up almost positive and AF sure feels like she's on her way. (She should be here tomorrow)Click to expand...
> 
> According to the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility which is like a Bible for charting, it says that .0 is sufficient to record temps. .00 can almost give too much detail and therefore be confusing. You are simply looking for a temperature shift where temp rises for 3 days in a row and stays elevated until AF arrives (or hopefully stays elevated completely because you get a BFP!) GL - look at mine in my signature if you likeClick to expand...

i should get my hands on that book. somebody was giving theirs away not long ago. i wonder if they still have it. my temp is staying in the 96 range, with the .0 up and down. today it was 96.07, with a + opk. Confused as heck.


----------



## sue_88

Hi Everyone.
Ive been off for a while, decided on having a little break.

Had my HSG last week - that was slightly unpleasant !!! Won't be wanting one of those again in a while, but I got through it and no blockages at all. So it looks like the only problem is sporadic ovulation, hopefully easy correct by Clomid.

:)

Hope everyone is well & doing ok! xx


----------



## RainAngel

is your temp supposed to drop at ov? just curious. my chart gave me an "ovulation line", but its based on my + opk


----------



## stevens2010

Hey ladies, just quickly checking in. 

I finally got my positive ov test at around cd19 and I am 3dpo today. DH and I BDed loads around ov so am feeling confident that we've done everything we can for this cycle. I am currently writing up a meal plan that will be low carb and will hopefully help with the cysts although I'm slightly worried that changing my diet might affect the Clomid and/or my hormones? My consultant told me that my blood work/hormone profile came back totally fine so I don't think I am insulin resistant or anything so not sure if it would affect anything... Any opinions would be great. :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I would think eating healthy could only change things for the better Hun!


----------



## MrsC10

Hi ladies. AF has finally arrived so on to the next cycle for me. I'm quite optimistic. I always am when I get to start a new cycle. Taking AC again this month as well as camomile and spearmint tea so fingers crossed I O this cycle like last. I never get 2 +OPKS in 2 consecutive cycles. Maybe this time will be different.

Happy Tuesday xx


----------



## ghinspire22

I finished UTI medication. 

I have been feeling run down and I think I may have strained a muscle. I have a pulling underneath my shoulder blade that burns a little and it pulls into my neck. 

I am freaked out it's meningitis but I feel like I would know if it was something like that right?

I think with all the bad things happening to me healthwise that I just feel like the world is coming down. I think...what else could possibly happen to me?


----------



## laurabe

Hope you feel better soon Ghinspire.. :hugs:


I am waiting to O.. no positive OPK yet.. but fingers crossed.. will BD while i wait lol


----------



## mumface26

MrsC10 said:


> Hi ladies. AF has finally arrived so on to the next cycle for me. I'm quite optimistic. I always am when I get to start a new cycle. Taking AC again this month as well as camomile and spearmint tea so fingers crossed I O this cycle like last. I never get 2 +OPKS in 2 consecutive cycles. Maybe this time will be different.
> 
> Happy Tuesday xx

Yes i am like you i get more positive with every af i have as i know my bits must be doing something right.


----------



## mumface26

stevens2010 said:


> Hey ladies, just quickly checking in.
> 
> I finally got my positive ov test at around cd19 and I am 3dpo today. DH and I BDed loads around ov so am feeling confident that we've done everything we can for this cycle. I am currently writing up a meal plan that will be low carb and will hopefully help with the cysts although I'm slightly worried that changing my diet might affect the Clomid and/or my hormones? My consultant told me that my blood work/hormone profile came back totally fine so I don't think I am insulin resistant or anything so not sure if it would affect anything... Any opinions would be great. :)

Fx this clomid round is your way to a bfp!
:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Ghinspire - i doubt its meningitis i think you would know if it was. Take care and relax. :hug:

Afm well im cd27 and i think af will have got me by the weekend. I have cramps, a dull headache and i am super tired. My cervix feels high up and very soft which is something i would usually associate with ovulation. 
Im on my way home from work,i have lost my ear phones so instead of music i have to hear everyones conversation on the bus :|

:dust: and :hug:


----------



## mumface26

Ghinspire - i doubt its meningitis i think you would know if it was. Take care and relax. :hug:

Afm well im cd27 and i think af will have got me by the weekend. I have cramps, a dull headache and i am super tired. My cervix feels high up and very soft which is something i would usually associate with ovulation. 
Im on my way home from work,i have lost my ear phones so instead of music i have to hear everyones conversation on the bus :|

:dust: and :hug:


----------



## mumface26

Sorry for the double post! My phone gave me the impression it hadnt posted lol


----------



## miss noodles

Hello ladies, its nice to see such positivity on a Tuesday! AF is definitely something to be celebrated - you may not have your BFP, but you know your body is trying  I never thought is see the day when I'd be grateful for AF while TTC, but it seems like a bloody good consulation prize right now!!

Am on day 2 of provera - hot flashes last and an abundance of spots today, but I know its worth it for an af, even the remote hope of an O next month  just been for a cheeky curry, soooooo bloated, but so satisfied. Back to behaving tomorrow


----------



## StayHopeful

My ultrasound today showed that the Letrozole was too little too late, I didn't have any mature follicles. My RE told me to wait a week and see what my progesterone looks like, then I'll either get AF naturally or she'll induce. She wants to start fresh next cycle with Letrozole and injectibles, then an IUI. I'm really bummed. I thought this cycle would end up working out, but it was a bust. And with insurance not covering anything at the RE, it was an expensive bust too. She also said not to BD at all until my progesterone test next week because if I do o, my body wouldn't be able to support a pregnancy very well and I'd very likely have another mc. Not the news I was hoping for today :cry:


----------



## miss noodles

Hey stayhopeful, so sorry to see your news this morning. Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you - when Clomid resulted in OHSS for me and the FS told me not to bd I was devastated - spent days in pain and emotionally unwell because of it all. I hope your bfp comes soon x


----------



## mumface26

Stayhopeful im sorry to hear that. I hope you have more luck on your next cycle.

Afm im super emotional. My niece text me this morning and told me she was feeling worried as its her first day of high school and she was nervous. I text her back with words of wisdom and then got all teary thinking about it. I was 14 when she was born so did lots of baby sitting and now here she is soon to be 12 going to big school! Where have those years gone?
I did childcare gcse at school and had to do a 3 month study on a child. I did my niece and i wrote about her on her first birthday party saying "hiya" to everyone and getting excited about presebts and cake.. I think i still have it somewhere, i got top marks for it too.
I hope shes ok at school.

Sorry totally off the topic of ttc but its making me feel emotional. I had an awful time in high school with bullies etc and i just hope she doesnt.

Xxxx


----------



## miss noodles

Anyone here get side effects on Metformin? Been on it for about four months and its only been the past week that it's upset my tummy or affected my appetite (assuming the met is to blame) - is be interested to hear if anyone else has experienced this. Thanks!


----------



## scerena

Stayhopeful- so sorry to hear that :hugs: :hugs: have you done injectables before??

Miss noodles- sorry I haven't done met before so I can't help :hugs: sucks having to have provera right! I finished mine on Monday...


----------



## miss noodles

[QUOTE :hugs: sucks having to have provera right! I finished mine on Monday...[/QUOTE]

Yes it does! According to my last test results my progesterone was horrendously low. Have ordered some natural progesterone cream so that I can cut back on popping so many pills - plus, with all the side effects from long term use of these hormones, it'll hopefully help me feel a little better about my wellbeing.

I recently took myself off the wait list for ovarian drilling - got too anxious about risks and scarring.etc. do you mind me asking, how was it for you? Was it worthwhile? Have you seen any benefits yet?


----------



## scerena

I don't mind you asking hun :)
The surgery was fine :) 
I have had a natural cycle which I never did before since my surgery (30days) had a clomid cycle and then another injectables cycle since...
This cycle however was becoming long as it was a natural cycle so I just gave up and took the provera...
I responded better to fertility meds so I do think that the ovarian drilling has had a good effect than before I had it done :)

I had to hav a lap to see if my tube was blocked or not an for them to open the tube and they done a hysteroscopy to check my lining (the clomid kept thinning it) so the ovarian drilling was added on as I wouldn't even get a follicle before with clomid- I was clomid resistant...

Your welcome over to my journal there's more info there I think?


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, guys! I'm really struggling with it. My would-have-been due date is the 20th, so this was my last chance to be pregnant before then. I never thought I'd be facing it without being pregnant. Scerena, I havent done injectibles before and I'm pretty nervous about it. I have a consult with my doctor next week to go over details, so I guess I'll just see what she says.


----------



## miss noodles

Thanks! That's positive  I responded a little too well to Clomid myself and ended up at the hospital with emergency scans etc - my de has suggested no more Clomid and that injectables and IVF may also be a no go, although its probably worth a go at IVF before we give up altogether. Hence they suggested surgery - my only worry is I couldn't follow it up with meds, so there are no guarantees. Hey Ho, that's life I guess?

I've been in a really good place the past couple of days. The provera etc is frustrating, but we've had no tears for over a week and I feel surprisingly calm. I think it may be since I found this place - you guys are all so lovely! I post a lot on here, but its so good to let it all out, to air concerns AND, most importantly, not get all the judgement and cynicism you get from people removed from the situation. So a big big thank you to you all - after all, the calmer I am, the more likely I am to conceive right?! X


----------



## nlk

I think it's definitely a good thing, to be remaining calm! :thumbup: I love this place...it's nice to be able to talk to likeminded people!

stayhopeful, I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: Even though it sucks that you won't be pregnant before your due date, I think it's a good thing that they aren't just letting you go ahead when it would most likely mean more heartache for you...I think I would find a second mc more painful than just sitting it out. :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

Morning ladies.
:bfn:
Cant help but feel upset this time round.
I am not out til af comes though.

Dp left at 7 this morning for work and i fell into a deep sleep. I dreamt me and all of my family were on a big boat and i got a bfp. I was showing everyone the test strip.
Then i woke up and got a :bfn:

Oh well, just waiting for af now......


----------



## mumface26

Ovarian drilling and laps sound scary to me. I am a huge wuss when it comes to surgical things so how would i cope with child birth? Lol!
You ladies are brave!


----------



## scerena

*Stayhopeful* I am so sorry you didn't get pregnant before your due date :hugs: you sound like you have a good fs who doesn't want to risk puttin you through the pain of another mc :hugs:
I'm about to start my second round of injectables so if you need any help/info then ask away hun :hugs:

*Miss noodles* sorry to her that hun :hugs: I hope that you get to try Ivf :hugs: that is great you are feeling calmer a bfp should be on the way soon and I have heard good things about acupuncture and Chinese herbs :)

*Mumface26* your not out yet :) i was so scared having the operations but i am so desperate to get my bfp I'm a ltttc'er and at this point I'd do what ever I can to get my bfp :) fx'd you get a bfp soon :)


----------



## stevens2010

Hey ladies, just popping in to see how everyone's doing. I have everything crossed for us all, hope the bfp number on the thread starts going up soon! I am currently 5dpo and testing on the 15th september so only 9 days to go. Unless I poas earlier... Ooh its tempting!

Hope you're all well ladies. :)


----------



## nexis

miss noodles said:


> Anyone here get side effects on Metformin? Been on it for about four months and its only been the past week that it's upset my tummy or affected my appetite (assuming the met is to blame) - is be interested to hear if anyone else has experienced this. Thanks!

I've been taking met for nearly two months now, my appetite has been really affected ever since I started taking it. As for an upset stomach, I had no problems at all with the first lot of tablets I had but I recently refilled my prescription and they gave me a different brand-I have had an upset stomach like nobody's business since! I've been getting quite a bit of nausea too. 

In terms of my cycle I'm cd125 and nothing happening.


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> miss noodles said:
> 
> 
> Anyone here get side effects on Metformin? Been on it for about four months and its only been the past week that it's upset my tummy or affected my appetite (assuming the met is to blame) - is be interested to hear if anyone else has experienced this. Thanks!
> 
> I've been taking met for nearly two months now, my appetite has been really affected ever since I started taking it. As for an upset stomach, I had no problems at all with the first lot of tablets I had but I recently refilled my prescription and they gave me a different brand-I have had an upset stomach like nobody's business since! I've been getting quite a bit of nausea too.
> 
> In terms of my cycle I'm cd125 and nothing happening.Click to expand...

Welcome back nexis!


----------



## mumface26

Hi nexis! Could you have your doctor give you some meds so you have a period? Or is he wanting you to wait before any further meds are discussed? 
Xxx


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Hi nexis! Could you have your doctor give you some meds so you have a period? Or is he wanting you to wait before any further meds are discussed?
> Xxx

Unfortunately they're all for waiting :growlmad: I've got to go back to the hospital 19th October, hoping they'll give me something because at this point I really feel that it would be best to force a bleed of some sort as it can't be good for me to not have had af for this long. Wait and see I suppose :wacko:


----------



## miss noodles

nexis said:


> I've been taking met for nearly two months now, my appetite has been really affected ever since I started taking it. As for an upset stomach, I had no problems at all with the first lot of tablets I had but I recently refilled my prescription and they gave me a different brand-I have had an upset stomach like nobody's business since! I've been getting quite a bit of nausea too.
> 
> In terms of my cycle I'm cd125 and nothing happening.

Poor you - I got to day 50 something and gave up. Last year I had only two natural cycles and I was terrified about the long term affect of absent AFs. The docs don't always play friendly, hence I'm taking charge and starting on natural progesterone cream this next cycle.

Thank you for letting me know about your met problems. It's good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## MsPeachyP

miss noodles said:


> Anyone here get side effects on Metformin? Been on it for about four months and its only been the past week that it's upset my tummy or affected my appetite (assuming the met is to blame) - is be interested to hear if anyone else has experienced this. Thanks!

I took Metformin may through june...May I was on 500mg that increased to 1000mg.my side affects were slight change in appetite, and diarreah...TMI :(....then in June my Dr. Increased me to 2000mg..I stayed sick..nothing stayed down..I don't believe the medicine had a chance to get in my system before I was running to the nearest restroom...I was scared to eat... so I've stopped taking it for now to try and reset my body, i still have a really low appetite well i get full quickly...I was taking Clomid as well and everyone that I have talked with says that I should have been on metformin months before starting Clomid. 
Hope this is helpful


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mspeachy. Not necessarily, I took clomid and never took met! Clomid forces someone anovulatory to ovulate. Metformin is for insulin resistant people. 2 completely diff things. I asked my doc for met as id read about the weight loss and he said only if I truly need it as it causes so much gastro distress and that's y people on it are losing weight! I had tests and it was found that my particular form of pcos IS NOT insulin resistant so I did not get the metformin- but went straight to clomid. 

Nexis- hoping af visits soon!!

Good luck to all u ladies xx


----------



## RainAngel

miss noodles said:


> Anyone here get side effects on Metformin? Been on it for about four months and its only been the past week that it's upset my tummy or affected my appetite (assuming the met is to blame) - is be interested to hear if anyone else has experienced this. Thanks!

i take met and have been on it for almost a year. ive had issues with it the entire time. i started out on 1000mg, which did squat, then 1700. most of my issues were just GI issues, but never appetite issues. now im on 2000mg - and appearing to be even MORE screwed up! if its bothering your stomach, you may need to eat more (or differently). somebody suggested taking it with something sugary, but i've yet to do that.


----------



## miss noodles

Thanks for the feedback ladies! I have an appt with my endo on 18th, so hoping to get some answers then. In reality, I can cope with an upset stomach on the most part, but I cannot cope with excess wind - its both embarrassing and uncomfortable! My progesterone levels appear to be strongly affected by sugar intake - I had a bad day yesterday and at quite a bit, then my temp dropped this morning, when its been rising for the past 5 days. It's not the first time this has happened, so I'll take it as a lesson to be more careful about what goes into my mouth!


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mspeachy. Not necessarily, I took clomid and never took met! Clomid forces someone anovulatory to ovulate. Metformin is for insulin resistant people. 2 completely diff things. I asked my doc for met as id read about the weight loss and he said only if I truly need it as it causes so much gastro distress and that's y people on it are losing weight! I had tests and it was found that my particular form of pcos IS NOT insulin resistant so I did not get the metformin- but went straight to clomid.
> 
> Nexis- hoping af visits soon!!
> 
> Good luck to all u ladies xx

Same here, although I think my doctor was tempted to try the metformin if the first 3 rounds of Clomid didn't work. Xx


----------



## mumface26

I am glad i dont take met. I dont think i need it my doctor never mentioned it but i never had a blood test to check for insulin resistance, what symptoms does it carry? 

I am trying to relax and not worry. If this turns into one of those long cycles then the last thing i want to be is stressed and making it worse.
All I am going to do is relax, take my vits, eat and sleep well oh and bd loads incase of late ovulation!
At least its friday woohooo no work for two days after today!! 

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Nexis = if my doctor told me to wait for af after 100+ days i would either say i am not accepting it and i want something done or change doctor.
I hope something gets sorted for you soon hun!

:dust:


----------



## RainAngel

mumface26 said:


> I am glad i dont take met. I dont think i need it my doctor never mentioned it but i never had a blood test to check for insulin resistance, what symptoms does it carry?
> 
> I am trying to relax and not worry. If this turns into one of those long cycles then the last thing i want to be is stressed and making it worse.
> All I am going to do is relax, take my vits, eat and sleep well oh and bd loads incase of late ovulation!
> At least its friday woohooo no work for two days after today!!
> 
> :dust:

if i remember right, being tired, extra thirst, and a couple other things.

met is also a med for PCOS. im not IR, but i still take it. my blood sugar, etc were really good. most women i know with PCOS have had to take met. does wonders with cycles!


----------



## Mrs.B.

RainAngel said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> I am glad i dont take met. I dont think i need it my doctor never mentioned it but i never had a blood test to check for insulin resistance, what symptoms does it carry?
> 
> I am trying to relax and not worry. If this turns into one of those long cycles then the last thing i want to be is stressed and making it worse.
> All I am going to do is relax, take my vits, eat and sleep well oh and bd loads incase of late ovulation!
> At least its friday woohooo no work for two days after today!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> if i remember right, being tired, extra thirst, and a couple other things.
> 
> met is also a med for PCOS. im not IR, but i still take it. my blood sugar, etc were really good. most women i know with PCOS have had to take met. does wonders with cycles!Click to expand...

Think this is why my next step was the met


----------



## miss noodles

I don't have IR, but the endo gave me met because it reduces pcos symptoms in some women. For me, its reduced acne, promoted regrowth of the hair I had lost, reduced hirsutism and I've found it a little easier to lose weight. I have diabetes on both sides of my family, so am at increased risk, as I'm relatively slim, but carry all my weight on my tummy - endo said met would help lessen the risk of diabetes later on. 

Hope this helps


----------



## AMPoole

Hi everyone.
I was diagnosed with PCOS in July. Since then i have been taking 1000mg of metformin daily, lost 11 pounds and also exercising 3 times a week but still no AF.
Anyone experienced the same?
How long did it take to get your AF for everyone else once starting met?
Ali
x


----------



## ghinspire22

Checking in with everyone. I go to the doctor next Thursday. Not my ob but my regular doctor to check up on this whole high bp thing. It seems to be in order. The panic attacks is what is hurting me right now. I feel like my shoulders are so tight that it goes down into my back. I feel like my body isn't my own anymore. 

This is why hubby and I haven't been trying. I need time to regroup a little bit. 

Basically I am a heap of crying mess most of the time. My panic attacks exhaust me and not being able to run or enjoy coffee or any of those things it sucks pretty badly. 

I feel hopeless...like I should give up now...


----------



## BabyyLove

CD 13 supposedly im suppose to ovulate tomarrow! but no signs yet hmmm..it is my first month so maybe it needs to get in my system so hoping that this month i at least ovulate and next month our little bby. :) &#9829;


----------



## hopefulfor1st

BabyyLove said:


> CD 13 supposedly im suppose to ovulate tomarrow! but no signs yet hmmm..it is my first month so maybe it needs to get in my system so hoping that this month i at least ovulate and next month our little bby. :)

I ov'ed cd21 on my first round. It's not a strict day 14 thing


----------



## RainAngel

Mrs.B. said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> I am glad i dont take met. I dont think i need it my doctor never mentioned it but i never had a blood test to check for insulin resistance, what symptoms does it carry?
> 
> I am trying to relax and not worry. If this turns into one of those long cycles then the last thing i want to be is stressed and making it worse.
> All I am going to do is relax, take my vits, eat and sleep well oh and bd loads incase of late ovulation!
> At least its friday woohooo no work for two days after today!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> if i remember right, being tired, extra thirst, and a couple other things.
> 
> met is also a med for PCOS. im not IR, but i still take it. my blood sugar, etc were really good. most women i know with PCOS have had to take met. does wonders with cycles!Click to expand...
> 
> Think this is why my next step was the metClick to expand...

thats why i started it. i was only having af every 6 months, and my OB said that can actually cause cervical cancer. Went on met, now i have them monthly usually. my cycles were 32-39 days. i just had my + opk 4 days ago, so no idea whats going on. they increased my met to 1000mg twice a day. I'm fairly sure i actually ovulated though :thumbup:


----------



## mumface26

Re: metformin
My weight is 10st 10lbs (150lbs) and i am 5ft2in. My skin is only greasy on my forehead but my fringe is to blame for that, havent had spots since stopping bcp, only a little line of hair from my belly button to my pubic area but no facial or hair anywhere else.
Last year i lost a full stone (14lbs) with diet and wii fit. Never had a flat tummy :(
Also i have had three perids on my own since quitting bcp in april so i dont think pos has got me bad.


I doubt my doctor will put me on met but i would need a blood test to confirm this wont i?

So i think what my doctor means is i have poly cystic ovaries but without the syndrome??

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

AMPoole said:


> Hi everyone.
> I was diagnosed with PCOS in July. Since then i have been taking 1000mg of metformin daily, lost 11 pounds and also exercising 3 times a week but still no AF.
> Anyone experienced the same?
> How long did it take to get your AF for everyone else once starting met?
> Ali
> x

Welcome to the thread! I dont or ever had met but i am sure someone on here can help you.
Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Ghinspire= i hope you get your panic attacks sorted. My mum fell into a deep depression when my grandma died and suffered horrrid panic attacks. She was put on meds and also went to see a counciller every week. She is still on anti depressants but a much lower dosage and only has an anxiety attack of she is really upset or worried about something, which these days are very rare.

I am just saying there is a light at the end of the tunnel.

Please be ok. :hug:


----------



## miss noodles

AMPoole said:


> Hi everyone.
> I was diagnosed with PCOS in July. Since then i have been taking 1000mg of metformin daily, lost 11 pounds and also exercising 3 times a week but still no AF.
> Anyone experienced the same?
> How long did it take to get your AF for everyone else once starting met?
> Ali
> x

I got one super quick - a couple of weeks, but its been patchy yet. Doc tells me it can take 6 months to get straight. I've been on it a few months and seen all kinds of benefits, bit not af yet. Hope that helps


----------



## laurabe

Hi mumface. I think you are similar to me.. I have cysts but not really the syndrome.. my hormones are up and down.. I am on cycle day 19 and still waiting to O hope I'm.not in for a long cycle. I remember you had a long cycle roughly same time as my 50 day cycle. How have your cycles been since then..? My last one was 32 days which is good but heaven knows what this one will be


----------



## laurabe

Im feeling happier now.. just got a smiley face on a digi Ov test.. OPKs were giving me a headache lol


----------



## nexis

laurabe said:


> Im feeling happier now.. just got a smiley face on a digi Ov test.. OPKs were giving me a headache lol

Congrats, hope this will be your cycle :)

Nothing new with me, got really sore bbs though but not getting my hopes up that it means anything. Hope you're all good :D


----------



## laurabe

only did that test so late cos i had done 4 opks yesterday and all were looking like "almost" positive but not quite dark enough.. tried the digi one and got the smiley face so done OPK and another digi today and both clear positives.. :D


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Any suggestions or advice for someone that just found out they have pcos? 
I don't know what to do... I was prescribed metaformin but the nurse didn't call it in to the pharmacy so I have to wait until Monday to start this...


----------



## nexis

EvieVonKittie said:


> Any suggestions or advice for someone that just found out they have pcos?
> I don't know what to do... I was prescribed metaformin but the nurse didn't call it in to the pharmacy so I have to wait until Monday to start this...

Welcome :hi: obviously I don't know about you personal circumstances but for me I was told that I should look at my diet and try to eat healthier and also try to lose some weight. I'm also on metformin (1000mg) and so far for me personally it hasn't done anything but I'm just going to continue to take it until info back to the hospital in october. Do you chart your temperature at all? Do you have periods? I'm annovulatory at the moment so I haven't had a period in a long time and if that's the case for you then maybe you could ask about getting provera to kick start everything. Any other questions just ask :)


----------



## scerena

Laurabe- yay for a smiley :wohoo: I hope you got to bd :)

Evie- :hi: welcome :) no advice really apart from change your diet to eat healthy, IF your over weight loose weight and just take all the help you can get :) gl :)

Nexis- what cd are you on now hun? Sore :holly: is always a good sign...


----------



## nexis

scerena said:


> Laurabe- yay for a smiley :wohoo: I hope you got to bd :)
> 
> Evie- :hi: welcome :) no advice really apart from change your diet to eat healthy, IF your over weight loose weight and just take all the help you can get :) gl :)
> 
> Nexis- what cd are you on now hun? Sore :holly: is always a good sign...

127 today :haha:


----------



## laurabe

Thanks Serena we BD today and will again tomoro so fingers crossed.


----------



## scerena

Laurabe- sounds as if you are covering all basis :)

Nexis- aw I feel so sorry for you! Wish I could send you some provera through here! Have you tested yet??


----------



## RainAngel

mumface26 said:


> Re: metformin
> My weight is 10st 10lbs (150lbs) and i am 5ft2in. My skin is only greasy on my forehead but my fringe is to blame for that, havent had spots since stopping bcp, only a little line of hair from my belly button to my pubic area but no facial or hair anywhere else.
> Last year i lost a full stone (14lbs) with diet and wii fit. Never had a flat tummy :(
> Also i have had three perids on my own since quitting bcp in april so i dont think pos has got me bad.
> 
> 
> I doubt my doctor will put me on met but i would need a blood test to confirm this wont i?
> 
> So i think what my doctor means is i have poly cystic ovaries but without the syndrome??
> 
> :dust:


have they tested you for high testosterone?


----------



## RainAngel

AMPoole said:


> Hi everyone.
> I was diagnosed with PCOS in July. Since then i have been taking 1000mg of metformin daily, lost 11 pounds and also exercising 3 times a week but still no AF.
> Anyone experienced the same?
> How long did it take to get your AF for everyone else once starting met?
> Ali
> x

i got my first af after met in Nov after starting it in october - but they had to change the doses.


----------



## miss noodles

How is your weekend going ladies? 
Had acupuncture this morning - was really quite uncomfortable, but he said that my body is much calmer than when I first saw him and he hopes to start intensifying the fertility treatment when ad arrives! I'm really quite nervous - I get carried away with myself and I don't want to go getting all upset when (if?) I don't get lucky. I guess its natural to feel a little like that.

Nexis, pleased your body is doing something - I get to a point when I'm hoping for anything, af even, just so I know my body is working. My friend is pregnant with her fourth son - we were discussing pcos and she said the only times her cycle has been over 30 days is when shes been pregnant! How the other half live, eh. I did tell her that if she has another baby I WILL steal it and run off to the hills, lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

miss noodles said:


> How is your weekend going ladies?
> Had acupuncture this morning - was really quite uncomfortable, but he said that my body is much calmer than when I first saw him and he hopes to start intensifying the fertility treatment when ad arrives! I'm really quite nervous - I get carried away with myself and I don't want to go getting all upset when (if?) I don't get lucky. I guess its natural to feel a little like that.
> 
> Nexis, pleased your body is doing something - I get to a point when I'm hoping for anything, af even, just so I know my body is working. My friend is pregnant with her fourth son - we were discussing pcos and she said the only times her cycle has been over 30 days is when shes been pregnant! How the other half live, eh. I did tell her that if she has another baby I WILL steal it and run off to the hills, lol

Wow! Great your accu is going so well- I don't think I could do it I hate needles! 
I wonder if your friend will try for another to get a girl lol. 
Well today (Australian time) I am officially half way (20 weeks) and we are up on beautiful gold coast, Queensland! 
Shopping, beach, theme parks - yay! 
My dad bought us this trip as a joint bday present. He lives up here. It's 8am and deciding what to do today- thinking shopping!!


----------



## nexis

scerena said:


> Laurabe- sounds as if you are covering all basis :)
> 
> Nexis- aw I feel so sorry for you! Wish I could send you some provera through here! Have you tested yet??

I tested last on 28th August and it was negative.


----------



## miss noodles

Thanks - I am covered in tattoos, so I thinks its safe to say I'm okay with needles!
We are just heading off to bed now, so I will leave you to your shopping. My friends tell me that it gets exciting from 20wks, its when all the action starts and you begin really showing. Hope you're enjoying it and everything is going well


----------



## scerena

Nexis- sorry to hear that :hugs: 

Hopeful- sounds like great fun :) enjoy! My brother his wife and kids have moved to Australia :)

Miss noodles- well done doing acu :) I have never done it, done everything else except that I think- I inject myself anyway with fertility meds during my cycles do maybe I should do acu, it's been a long journey and I've considered acu loads but never done it, it seems scary :dohh:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's great here scerena! 

And I've been really showing for a good 10 weeks now! I usually get "are you sure it's not twins?" or "are you sure your only 5 months?" hmm thanks random stranger, you must know better than me about my body!


----------



## miss noodles

All.


scerena said:


> Nexis- sorry to hear that :hugs:
> 
> Hopeful- sounds like great fun :) enjoy! My brother his wife and kids have moved to Australia :)
> 
> Miss noodles- well done doing acu :) I have never done it, done everything else except that I think- I inject myself anyway with fertility meds during my cycles do maybe I should do acu, it's been a long journey and I've considered acu loads but never done it, it seems scary :dohh:

I got kind of desperate - the NHS is so busy I can only get in to see FS every 6 months or more and, as I didn't get on with Clomid, I needed something else to do in the mean time (other than showing my husband a good time!)...

I went for a free consultation first and they had time to give me a treatment then, so I just went for it. I've had four sessions and its occasionally been uncomfortable when the needles go in, but I feel calmer and more content than I have since I found out how hard it would be to have a family of our own. 

I am still waiting for af, but the acupuncturist is happy to work alongside western meds, so just taken provera to give good ol mother nature a nudge. Going to try soya isoflavones and natural progesterone cream this cycle and hope for the best - next fs appt has been moved to March!! 

I would recommend it to anyone, but I also know people who've not enjoyed it. It's pricey, too, but I figure its still cheaper and less stressful than IVF, so worth my time and money!


----------



## miss noodles

hopefulfor1st said:


> It's great here scerena!
> 
> And I've been really showing for a good 10 weeks now! I usually get "are you sure it's not twins?" or "are you sure your only 5 months?" hmm thanks random stranger, you must know better than me about my body!

If/when I get pregnant I'd love to show early - I want to enjoy that moment as long as I can! People are terrible with their comments, though, saying something like that to a hormonal women is clearly very sensible?! Hope you enjoyed your shopping trip


----------



## scerena

*Hopeful* wow maybe you have a very BIG baby??? Or it's waters :shrug: what did the midwife say??? How lovely to have been showing for a whole it must feel more real once you start showing?

*Miss noodles* sounds like the acu is doing you good then :) your calmness will help for sure :hugs:
The nhs do have long waiting list which are a pain so it's good you have something more natural to try during your wait :) march WTH that is so far away! What will that appointment be for???
How long does your af usually take? I'm 6 days past my last pill :grr: usually 5-7days in the past my af has arrived so wishing it would hurry up!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I had someone congratulate me at 7 weeks and after 9 weeks I couldn't be bothered hiding it anymore! I've always retained fluid badly so maybe it's water. At my scan last week baby was measuring about a week ahead of schedule. Plus I had a bit of a podgy belly b4 so baby just pushed it straight out! I've only gained 0.7 kg which is just under 2 pounds (safe weight gain by now is 10-12 pounds) , but I don't understand it, my belly is huge and I'm getting stretcharks already... So how is that possible, growth with little to no weight gain! 

I'll post a pic when I get home in a few days to my computer (how dumb u can't upload from iPhone)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

And people's comments don't really worry me cos I think, at least they realise I'm pregnant and not just fat! I know there's people on here upset they're not showing by 20+ weeks!


----------



## miss noodles

hopefulfor1st said:


> And people's comments don't really worry me cos I think, at least they realise I'm pregnant and not just fat! I know there's people on here upset they're not showing by 20+ weeks!

too true - plus there are some of us who have been asked when our baby's due when the reality is we only have 'pcos belly'!! (this has happened to me more than once!!)

So happy for you, Hopeful. It's great that you're blooming!


----------



## BabyyLove

Still first round of clomid and CD 15 supposivly i ovulated yesturday but i didnt really feel anything :(( maybe ill ovulate late and i havent been using opks because they day they dont really work as well when you have pcos should i start using them??? or maybe its not working! ughh my mind takes so many turns and i give up on myself but then idk my spirts lift from stories from other girls well just have to WAIT!


----------



## miss noodles

scerena said:


> *Miss noodles* sounds like the acu is doing you good then :) your calmness will help for sure :hugs:
> The nhs do have long waiting list which are a pain so it's good you have something more natural to try during your wait :) march WTH that is so far away! What will that appointment be for???
> How long does your af usually take? I'm 6 days past my last pill :grr: usually 5-7days in the past my af has arrived so wishing it would hurry up!!!

It's to go through my options again, maybe discuss IVF if we feel brave enough. I was referred for LOD, but I couldn't face it - it made me so anxious that I couldn't sleep at night, worrying about the risk of internal damage, especially as the success rate is only about 40% and you never really hear what happens to the other 60%!! Didn't really help that when I asked, nobody in the NHS could really give me any answers! When I last spoke with someone at the hospital they said it was a good idea not to have the surgery if I was even a little unsure - go figure!:dohh:

In terms of my AF, since I came off the pill in Jan 2011, I have had 2-3 natural bleeds, ranging from 3-7 months. Others have been forced by provera or clomid cycles. I had no bleed for 7 months after coming off the pill and my gp wouldn't even refer me to get checked out. It was only when my best friend got diagnosed with PCOS that I went back with a list of my symptoms and asked them to check me over for it, and even then I had to fight. Since, getting any support has been a nightmare.

I've taken provera this month (mon-fri last week), so hoping for AF soon. I was lucky I had some in the house - I had it left over from when I tried clomid, but I only have one cycle's dose left, hence I'm going to try natural progesterone cream.

I hope your AF comes soon. It's so frustrating having to wait! :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

hi ladies! Hope we all had a brill weekend.

Dp is in a pcos panic. Usually he fears nothing and is so laid back he is almost laying down but he said he was worried i hadnt had af yet. I assured him its norm with pcos and after bcp to have a messed u cycle but he is worried about it. He is worried if i have to take clomid it wont work and we will need further treatment etc. Dont get me wrong dp and i talk about ttc alot but its the first time he has expressed his fears about it. I said if i need meds then bring it on!
But then he put a positive spin on it and commented how many kids my sisters and mum have had unaided and that i have had 3 afs on my own since april. Then his usual joke "my sperm is stromg so they will force an egg out and fertilise the crap out of it." if only......

Well i am cd 33 today. I have noticed my cervix has gone lower and hard with more white cm than usual. Last week it was high and soft (once id reached it) with clear cm. And last weekend i woukdnt leave dp alone bd wise so maybe it was late attempted ovulation? 

I dont know!


----------



## stevens2010

Just checking in ladies. Am 9dpo today, feeling very chilled out. Not got many symptoms except for bloating, I find that I'm getting bloated after my meals but maybe I'm eating too much lol. My belly feels a little tight and weird. I'm desperately hoping this is it this time, I really, really don't want to go to round 5. Praying!


----------



## miss noodles

mumface26 said:


> hi ladies! Hope we all had a brill weekend.
> 
> Dp is in a pcos panic....
> ...But then he put a positive spin on it and commented how many kids my sisters and mum have had unaided and that i have had 3 afs on my own since april. Then his usual joke "my sperm is stromg so they will force an egg out and fertilise the crap out of it." if only......

Hey, had to respond to this - my DH doesn't often panic, but when he has a 'moment' I have no idea what to say! That said, my DH comes out with stuff like your DP, and all I can do is smile - I guess they feel pretty helpless.

I know nothing about cervical position, so I can't help there, but I hope something happens for you soon.:hugs:



Good news from my end - AF HAS ARRIVED!! WOOHOO!:happydance: not to be celebrated in the way that I would celebrate a natural cycle, but it is fresh this time, as opposed to the usual brown stuff my body has been hanging on to for months by the time it decides it fancies doing something. Going to dig out the soya isoflavones and start taking them on Wednesday.

Hope Monday's treated you all well


----------



## MrsC10

Yey for AF!! Now you can get cracking with your next cycle :) Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## scerena

Miss noodles- I am so JEALOUS wish that my af would hurry up I took my provera (Thursday-Monday last week) I'm 7 days past the last pill :dohh: if it hurries we can be cycle buddies :)


----------



## jojolabobo

Hello everyone, Hope you don't mind me writing here I've had this thread recommended to me a couple of times.

I have PCOS I was diagnosed in July this year after my periods went awol when I came off BCP in October last year. I have my first appointment with Gyno tomorrow. I've had bloods thats how I have High LH levels, I also had a scan which showed cyst's on my ovaries. DH had a SA done and he is actually got above average swimmers (he was increadibly pleased with himself lol).

I just wondered if anyone could let me know what to expect, will they look to prescribing my Clomid or do you think I will have to have a hsg first. I'm in UK not sure if that makes a difference?

also any idea what sort of things I should ask.

I have had 21 day bloods once and there was no sign of ovulation, also I've never been able to pinpoint one myself with BBT of OPK's.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thank you soo much :)

xx


----------



## scerena

Jojo- :hi: welcome, considering youve had your bloods done and a scan the next step is probably a hsg, my fs gave me the option to try clomid then have a hsg or have it first and then the clomid...
Think it depends on the fs, but clomid is usually one of the first meds given, please keep us all updated on how you get on :hugs:

Since you've had most test not sure what you can ask- but you can ask what treatments they're going to give you and if you will be monitored etc... Sorry not much help :blush: It's been a couple of years since my first fs appointment :dohh:

Afm- the :witch: is in the building :wohoo: I have my scan Thursday and then hopefully I can start my second round of injectable on Thursday :happydance:

:hi: everyone else I will catch up later when back from the gym :)


----------



## Katerz

Hi jojo!

When I was diagnosed in April I was given Provera to
Kick start AF and clomid to try for 1 month, I had tracking
scans to see if the clomid had worked and it had so FS prescribed another 3 months of clomid. By June we had our BFP on our 2nd round of clomid :) :) 

I didn't have a hsg maybe different areas do things differently? 

Good luck and stick around this thread as its full of lovely supportive ladies! :)

Xx


----------



## RainAngel

Questions for metformin takers: are any of you on 1000mg morning and evening? if you are, did you experience alot of cramping between suspected OV and AF? 

why i ask: I have had some really really bad cramps between the 3rd (suspected ov. both bbt charts showed ov on the 4th). last night they were so bad i was doubled over in pain which is very unusual. and the cramps are lower than they should be. waiting for the dr to call me back for an appt, but was wondering if this is "normal". this is also my 2nd longest cycle on met. it used to be 32-39, longest being 46. i'm now on day 40, and if ov comes 14 days before af, i still have another 6 days to go. But she usually shows 8-12 after af. *sigh* ltttc is gonna make me crazy... well, crazier than i already am!!


----------



## nlk

jojolabobo said:


> Hello everyone, Hope you don't mind me writing here I've had this thread recommended to me a couple of times.
> 
> I have PCOS I was diagnosed in July this year after my periods went awol when I came off BCP in October last year. I have my first appointment with Gyno tomorrow. I've had bloods thats how I have High LH levels, I also had a scan which showed cyst's on my ovaries. DH had a SA done and he is actually got above average swimmers (he was increadibly pleased with himself lol).
> 
> I just wondered if anyone could let me know what to expect, will they look to prescribing my Clomid or do you think I will have to have a hsg first. I'm in UK not sure if that makes a difference?
> 
> also any idea what sort of things I should ask.
> 
> I have had 21 day bloods once and there was no sign of ovulation, also I've never been able to pinpoint one myself with BBT of OPK's.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you soo much :)
> 
> xx

Hi :wave:

It's good that you've already had your scans and bloodwork done. I know quite a few people who seem to struggle getting even that done!

It really depends on where you are as to what happens next. As others have said, it really depends on where you are as to the next steps. It might be that you have a hsg to check the state of your tubes, or you could go straight onto a drug to get you ovulating properly. I did the drugs for 6 months, and I am now about to get my tubes checked :)

The problem with CD21 bloods is that they're only good at detecting ovulation if you have a regular 28/30 day cycle (CD21 bloods are usually about 7 days after ovulation). OPKs can be hit and miss with pcos. I find the cheap ones accurate for me, but digital ones I would steer clear of. They look for a change rather than actual levels, and with pcos your levels jump around, meaning it could detect a false ovulation.

I think you need to ask what options are available to you. I tried clomid, and then letrozole, and then letrozole with a trigger. So maybe check whether different drugs are available to you? Not all places offer letrozole (also might be called femara), but personally I found it to have less side effects, and I felt much better on that one. So definitely worth asking about :thumbup:

Make sure you make it clear what you want. If you're not happy about something, make it clear, and ask why they are choosing that option for you. Personally, I wish I would have had the hsg first, because I feel like I wasted 6 months of drugs. If my tubes are blocked, then there was no chance of it working...meaning I went through all that for nothing!

I hope you stick around here! It's always nice to have new faces. Sorry for the long reply, hope you can take away some good stuff from it!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jojo- I had my 21 day bloods and scan to confirm cysts- then the doc said he'd put me on 3 rounds of clomid b4 doing a SA and HSG
Hiwever I fell pregnant on first round of clomid

Good luck!


----------



## miss noodles

RainAngel said:


> Questions for metformin takers: are any of you on 1000mg morning and evening? if you are, did you experience alot of cramping between suspected OV and AF?
> 
> why i ask: I have had some really really bad cramps between the 3rd (suspected ov. both bbt charts showed ov on the 4th). last night they were so bad i was doubled over in pain which is very unusual. and the cramps are lower than they should be. waiting for the dr to call me back for an appt, but was wondering if this is "normal". this is also my 2nd longest cycle on met. it used to be 32-39, longest being 46. i'm now on day 40, and if ov comes 14 days before af, i still have another 6 days to go. But she usually shows 8-12 after af. *sigh* ltttc is gonna make me crazy... well, crazier than i already am!!

Hey, met has done wonders for my skin, but not so much for my cycle (yet), so I can't really offer much, although I do feel more twinges and tingles in general, so its clear my body at least tries to do something! Hope you get some progress or answers soon.


----------



## miss noodles

scerena said:


> Afm- the :witch: is in the building :wohoo: I have my scan Thursday and then hopefully I can start my second round of injectable on Thursday :happydance:

Yay! Pleased for you! I was hormonal as hell yesterday and ended up on a course where a colleague announced her pregnancy and refused to shut up about it all day. To make matters worse, I was paired up with her and it was a HR course, so we had to do a presentation on maternity etc, so it spurred her on some more. I do my best to be happy when I hear news, but sometimes its so hard :nope:


----------



## jojolabobo

Ladies thank you so much! I do feel a lot more confident now. I am happy to have a hsg as I think it's good to get everything checked out that way it can be dealt with quiker (initially I put off my scan to see if I had cysts for a couple of months because I was sure I would be fine, I now really regret that because I could be furter down the road to having my baby)

If they do say I need hsg I might ask if I can go on Clomid or Ferma (if its available) while I wait if its a long time because I hate just waiting around drives me nuts :S

I will let you know what he says! Thank you all so much for replying it really helps :)

xx


----------



## nlk

*scerena* glad the :witch: finally decided to make an appearance! Hope your injectibles work for you!

*jojo* I don't think there is a massive waiting list for a hsg...probably around 6 weeks or so? So not too bad at all :thumbup: I noticed in your siggy it says you're trying angus castus....just a pointer, you can't be taking that with any fertility drug because they cancel each other out, so if you are going to ask about starting clomid or letrozole any time soon, you will need to stop taking that first! :thumbup:

AFM, I am off on HOLIDAY tomorrow :happydance: I'm so excited to go and have some sun and a nice break away....I think I need it! So I won't be around for just over a week. But I hope I need to update the front page with lots of bfp's when I get back!!


----------



## scerena

*Miss noodles* ah sorry to hear that always hurt hearing another pregnancy :hugs: and having to be paired up with her must have been hard :hugs: it will be your turn soon :) what cd are you on today???

*Jojo* I done two rounds of clomid then my hsg which showed I had a blocked tube (it unblocked now since my op) anyhow I was mad I didn't make the decision to have it done first, but if its a long wait then You might aswell start your meds if they give you some as you might get your :bfp: before your hsg :)

*Nlk* enjoy your holiday it will do you the world of good :hugs:

*I have my scan tomorrow fx'd I can get started on my 2nd round of injectables  *


----------



## miss noodles

scerena said:


> *Miss noodles* ah sorry to hear that always hurt hearing another pregnancy :hugs: and having to be paired up with her must have been hard :hugs: it will be your turn soon :) what cd are you on today???
> [/B]

Day three today, so Soya Isoflavones round one starts tonight!! :happydance: Super super excited about this and I've been excited to start the day the past two mornings because I know we get to try again in just a few more days. The feeling of hope is really powerful! 

My natural progesterone cream arrived this morning, too, so I'm going to do a bit more reading about how much to use and I will hopefully be able to get my body in some sort of a rhythm.

How are you doing? Scan day tomorrow, isn't it? When will you start round two of your injectables?


----------



## jojolabobo

scerena said:


> *I have my scan tomorrow fx'd I can get started on my 2nd round of injectables  *

Fx'd for you hope that you can start your injectables :)

So I just got back from appointment. He said he is going to send me for laproscopy and OV drilling. I'm feeling quite posotive becuase I have heard good things about these procedures. I did ask him about clomid while I wait (he said at worst could be 3/4months) but he said in our pct that is not allowed until they check your tubes which is fare enough. He also said that its better if they do OV drilling and you start O'ing natural rather than with Clomid as less risk of multiples etc. Any one ever had either procedure?

Nlk, I asked doc about Agnus Castus he said you might as well try it if you think it will work wont hurt unless you are on clomid do you think its ok to keep using it for now.

xx


----------



## nlk

If they have said it's ok to carry on for now, that's fine. It's only when you actually start taking clomid that it will be a problem!

It sounds like you have a nice FS :thumbup: I hope you can get ovulating on your own with the OD...I don't think I'm having that done when I get my tubes checked etc, but I know *scerena* had it done a few months back! I'm sure she would chat to you about that specifically if you had any questions :)

How long have you been taking AC for? Do you have regular cycles naturally? I'm thinking about taking it for a bit after my surgery, but it depends on how long I have to wait for an IUI, or if I can try just the injectibles before then!


----------



## scerena

*Miss noodles* so we are one day apart :happydance: I was going to try soy but was given my injectables I'll be following your soy journey :)
Hope is very powerful it's so nice to feel like we are doing something when we can actually ttc :)

Yep scan tomorrow and then if all is okay I can start my injections tomorrow also too :) 

*Jojo* I have had both :) there's more info in my journal the link is in my siggy so pop over and ask away any question you have :)

*Nlk* :hugs: hope your okay hun? You all prepared????


----------



## jojolabobo

Nlk I have been taking AC since the begining of July it worked really well for me, I didn't O first time round but it took my cycle from 90 days down to 55 which i was very pleased with :) Also it made my AF much lighter and less painful than normal. I've heard its not very good if your cycles are normal though because it tends to have the opposite effect and make them longer. But if you have long cycles then I'm already a fan! Hoping it will bring them down even shorter this month. What surgery are you having is it TTC related?

Scerena, thanks so much I will check out your journel! I'm sure you will be seeing lots of questions from me soon :)

Thank you you soo much for all your advice you have no idea how much its helped:)

xx


----------



## scerena

Jojo- that's fine hun ask away... Think the journal page is about 3 or 4 when I had the op not sure :)


----------



## mumface26

Hi girls just popping in.
As i can see a lot of you are feeling very positive and its nice to read positive things!

I am cd36 and bfn and no af. Im sure everything will be ok.
Came home to dp dressed as a policeman last night.....we are gng to a fancy dress a week on sat and its uniform theme. He looked soooo hot!! Im going as an air hostess. Should be a giggle.

:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ah mumface I saw air hostess and it reminded me of my flight home today! 
Horrendous turbulence- and at once stage the plane started falling from the sky- I seriously thought I was gonna die! An air hostess fell and broke her hand being thrown during the turbulence!


----------



## scerena

Had my scan and all was good I started my 2nd round of injectables today :wohoo:

Mumface- the party sounds fun :) I'm sure you will have a good time :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats scerena I hope it goes well!!
Fx for you and hope they don't make u feel too icky.


----------



## laurabe

I am 4dpo... hope this 2ww turns out to be worth the wait..

I am feeling positive this cycle.. first time I felt like this since my chemical.. but at the same time I dontwant to get my hopes up too much

I used digital ovulation tests and got the smiley faces so hoping we BD enough.. we didnt manage to BD on 1DPO though.. I would have preferred if we did but OH had a bad day and couldnt get himself in the mood


----------



## stevens2010

Hey girls, I got AF today so I'm going on to round 5 of Clomid. I've got one more go after this and my follow up in November, I'm hoping they talk about ovarian drilling but it's a possibility they may well discuss some form of IVF but of course it could be that they try us on something else. I've literally no idea and all the options and possibilities are running through my mind. 

I'm hoping we don't need the follow up really, going onto round 5 feels unusually daunting! Probably cos it's almost the end of my meds. Eeek.


----------



## chloe.k

Hi Girls, 

I'm 31 years old with pcos, have been ttc for over 2 years. I did concieve last December but sadly lost my sweet baby at 11wks. This month is especially hard for me, my due date was supposed to be Sept. 20th. My doc gave me the ok to start trying again 3 monthes ago. today I'm 12 days past ovulation but not feeling very confident. Feeling hopeless acutually.
I'm sorry to be such a downer but I have nobody to talk to who really understands what I'm feeling.


----------



## misskaileigh

Hey ladies, just wanted to update that we got married last week on Friday! Now we're back to talks about TTC with a little more effort!


----------



## RainAngel

Welcome aboard Chloe. 

Talking about anything and everything is what we're here for :) 

this month is hard for me too. I was pregnant 2 years ago and they decided i had conceived around the 22/29th of sept. they didnt know because i wasnt having AF. my due date was the 29th of june to the 7th of july. i miscarried at what they think was 3 weeks. it'll be 7 years for 11/10 ttc.


----------



## mumface26

misskaileigh said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to update that we got married last week on Friday! Now we're back to talks about TTC with a little more effort!

Congrats on becoming a Mrs :happydance:
And welcome back!


----------



## mumface26

Hiya chloe! Thats the name i have chosen if I have a pink one lol!
Yes talk about anything and everything on here. We all know what we all go throughso we understand.

Hopeful: your flight sounds scary! I hate turbulance and that poor woman breaking her hand. My outfit is from my friends hen night 2yrs ago and im so chuffed it still fits! 

Good luck stevens10! I hope it works i have everything crossed. 

Afm im cd36 with cramps and moods. Given up hope of af she can please herself lol! I am ashamed i have fallen back into my old negative ways. I need to snap out of it for real. I was doing so well not to obses but after two bfns and no af its sent me daft again.
I feel a little depressed today and considering a duvet day tomorrow with re-runs of jeremy kyle via itv2, chocolates, crisps and fried food mmmm yes but huge no no for pcos and ttc friendly living!

Xxxx


----------



## activemom

Hi Ladies

I have secretly wondered if I have PCOS since 2008, when I went off the pill and never got regular periods. I figured it was taking my body a longer time to become normal again and my family doctor didn't raise any concerns. At that time my cycles were 40-53 days. I finally got pregnant by charting for a few cycles and figuring out when you ovulate when you ovulate at a different time each cycle is hard! (which I'm sure you guys understand). I ended up ovulating on CD23 the cycle I conceived my son. I finally got my AF back 8 months post-partum and again my cycles were 37-46 days long. I conceived after 3 cycles, on CD32 which ended in miscarriage, possibly because the egg had degraded from sitting around too long before release (this was postulated to me by an OB/GYNE). Because of the MC I had a trans-vag u/s which noted several large follicles on each ovary and a large CL cyst (I overheard the tech telling the radiologist) but haven't been told the results officially as the reason for the u/s was to ensure my uterus was clear of any retained tissue. When I asked my doctor if it is possible that I have PCOS he said no, because I'm not overweight, don't have acne, or excessive hair growth. However, I have had trouble with pain from ovarian cysts earlier in life (even when I was on the contraceptive pill). I have always been an athlete so I wonder if this has masked my symptoms- like weight and insulin resistance. However, I have always been very muscular without even trying. I used to joke that I do one bicep curl and would look like a body builder. I have hair on my toes and fingers (it may be blond but it's there). I have very oily skin and hair. I am going to the doctors on Monday and am going to push for more testing because I want to get pregnant again soon and don't want to have to put up with 50+ day cycles again. I have recently learned about soy iso and plan on trying that next cycle to see if it helps me ovulate or move up ovulation. Does this sound like PCOS to you ladies? Do you have any advice?


----------



## scerena

*Hopeful*thank hun :) they weren't too bad last cycle so I am really hoping I don't feel bad this time :)
How's your pregnancy going?

*Laurabe* fx'd for this cycle for you we will all be cheering you on :happydance: 

*stevens2010* I hope that you get your :bfp: this cycle sorry af got you :hugs: try not to worry too much about what happens next try and focus on this cycle as no reason why you won't get your :bfp: your still in the game :hugs:

*Chloe* welcome :hi: I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: with your due date comin up it must be extremely hard for you :hugs:
The ladies here are lovely and supportive and we are here if you even need to vent :hugs:

*Misskaileigh* CONGRATULATIONS on your marriage :wohoo: I hope your ttc journey is a very short one :)

*Mumface* sorry it's all getting to you :hugs: can you not get provera? Your day sounds so nice :)

*activemom* I would definately get a 2nd opinion! If you have loads of follicles and cysts it sounds like pcos. I'm not overweight I have a healthy bmi and I have pcos! Maybe get some bloods done and another scan- definately get a 2nd opinion from another doc :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Thanks scerena- everything is good. Was a bit stressed about him after bad flight yesterday but been feeling a few teeny kicks so feeling a bit better. Starting the nursery today.

Stevens- fx no 5 is the one xx

Mumface- I hope someone shows soon!


----------



## scerena

I am glad that you have felt him kick I bet you were so relieved :hugs: your flight sounded terrible :hugs:
What theme are you having in your nursery?


----------



## miss noodles

Hello ladies, just checking in.

Sounds like such a mixed day for you all... Either way, I hope tomorrow is at least a little better.

I took my first dose of soya yesterday and have had no side effects so far. We're refitting our kitchen at the moment, so my diet is far from ideal, but I've lost weight this past week, which is good, and I've been getting my exercise.in by painting and lugging stuff about.

Anyways, its Friday tomorrow - woohoo!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Scerena- had a hard time deciding!
Wanted dinosaurs but couldn't find a cotset/ bedding etc.
Then animals. Then I found a quilt cover that has elephants under the stars and I thought that leaves it open I can have animals and stars moon. I'll put a pic up when it's done

Welcome newbies.

And congrats muss kaileigh!!!!
We'd love to see a wedding pic!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

miss nooidles - we put in a new kitchen early this year. big job but so rewarding!


----------



## scerena

Miss noodles- you sound busy will feel rewarding once it's completed :) and getting your exercise in too is a bonus :)

Hopeful- cant wait to see pics when it is complete :)


----------



## StayHopeful

misskaileigh said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to update that we got married last week on Friday! Now we're back to talks about TTC with a little more effort!

Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> I am 4dpo... hope this 2ww turns out to be worth the wait..
> 
> I am feeling positive this cycle.. first time I felt like this since my chemical.. but at the same time I dontwant to get my hopes up too much
> 
> I used digital ovulation tests and got the smiley faces so hoping we BD enough.. we didnt manage to BD on 1DPO though.. I would have preferred if we did but OH had a bad day and couldnt get himself in the mood

Hey i hope you will be our no15 bfp! I think this thread is due one very very soon.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Scerena- had a hard time deciding!
> Wanted dinosaurs but couldn't find a cotset/ bedding etc.
> Then animals. Then I found a quilt cover that has elephants under the stars and I thought that leaves it open I can have animals and stars moon. I'll put a pic up when it's done
> 
> Welcome newbies.
> 
> And congrats muss kaileigh!!!!
> We'd love to see a wedding pic!!!

Oohhh nursery themes! Fun!!
I orriginally wanted an underwater theme as my work place do fishy wall transfers for kids but the cot bed i am getting has a teddy bear carved on the end so i have now decided on a teddy bears picnic. If we have a girl i will make it girly and the same if we have a lilttle man. Teddy bear things are so easy to come by. Also my sister in law is a good artist so i will buy her some paints and canvases i am hoping she would paint some lovely teddybear themes for us.
Dp thinks im psycic. Everytime we talk babies i always refer to our future bean as a he. Like i say i cant wait to take ethan on his first holiday. He says i must have something in my mind that we are going to have a boy! Id love a boy, they are cheeky lol!


----------



## mumface26

@activemom - your symtoms mirror mine! I havent had a baby yet though.
I am not overweight (ok maybe by a few pounds but who isnt?) my skin gets oily as does my hair if i dont wash it daily, i have fine hairs on my toes, fingers and from my belly button o my pubic area amd i also get cramps on and off. I mistake the cramps for an impending af but so far (cd37) no trace.
I stopped bcp in april to ttc#1 and had 3 afs on my own. Cycle1 33days, cycle2 54 days and cycle3 26days, cycle4 and day37 no af and 2 bfn but had cramping on and off all week.
Yes i would seek a 2nd opinion, just because you dont have the typical signs of pcos doesnt mean you may not have it. Its worth asking doctor for an ultrasound and a hormonal blood test.
My hormone levels came back normal but my u/s diagnosed pcos.

Good luck and take care!!


----------



## activemom

Thank you ladies for the feedback:)

Congrats on you wedding too misskaileigh.

Trying to keep up with this thread is going to keep me busy:)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, it's funny u say that, I always thought we'd have a girl! Then the moment I fell pregnant we both knew it would be a boy! And on all our scans it's been 100% obvious it's a boy


----------



## mumface26

Just be careful when changing a baby boys nappy as they pee on you and it goes everywhere lol!
I know this from looking after my nephews when they were babies, they are 6, 7 and 9 now! Wow its gone quick. Only seems like yesterday they were coming home from hospital all tiny and snuggled up.
The youngest one is 6 and he is so loving, they all are but he is the most, the 7yr old is all rough and tumble and is on his schools football team and is a total mud magnet! The eldest is a mixture of the two younger ones. 
Ooohhh i cant wait to bring mine up! I wonder what s/he will be like?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My hubby is a huge soccer fanatic and has already said Jace will be playing!


----------



## mumface26

So is mine! Hes a big manchester united fan so ethan will be a true red like his dad and grandad. Whereas if we have a chloe she might be like me and think omg its just a game get over it!

I would love my children (boy or girl) to be into sports or some kind of hobby or club. I think its good for confidence and self esteem.

Cant wait to be a mum. I love being an aunt so much i think tjat makes me even more broodier.


----------



## laurabe

LOL my OH says if we have a boy he wants to choose the name.. every name he has suggested has been a Rangers player..! So I have told him I will choose the name haha


----------



## Katerz

Hello!

Thought I would update you. We had our 12 week scan yesterday everything looks fine, lazy baby like its dad who wouldn't move to be measured then turned its back on us! Tut 

Hope everyone is well and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all...hello to the newbs!

Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mines the opposite katerz he never stays still! Very wriggly


----------



## miss noodles

Hey Katerz, Hopeful and Mumface, 

It's so lovely to see you all chatting about your hopes for the future, wherever each of you is in your journey. The arrival of AF (whether forced or not) seems to have really boosted my hopes and I'm feeling optimistic for the first time in weeks.

My DH is a massive football and cycling fan, but I think I have successfully (so far at least) managed to dodge any related names. I guess I'm also lucky that he says I have the right to the final say as I'm the one that will either be pushing or going under the knife to give birth to him or her!

I've spent my evening at a work's do - a murder mystery evening. So many people seemed to be having a really good time, but it's not even maybe my cup of tea, so I've made a mental note never to go to another one! Am now tucked up in bed and about to pick up my book and snuggle down.

Acupuncture #5 tomorrow, so halfway through the course I pre-paid. Today is also CD5 and day 3 for my soya isoflavones. I hope that my acupuncturist will be able to start intensifying the fertility treatment tomorrow - I will let you know how it goes.

Have a super weekend ladies!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So upset! Went to pick up my cot I ordered 12 weeks ago and the shop effed up
And it wasn't there! (45 min drive to get there too!) Tried every baby shop and everyone only orders things in as required :(
So have now ordered another one elsewhere (they lost a $1,300 sale) they weren't keeping my money after the rude bitch said "I should charge u a cancellation fee since you've got ages you could be waiting for this!" umm that's not the point it was there 3 months ago when I paid for it!


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> So upset! Went to pick up my cot I ordered 12 weeks ago and the shop effed up
> And it wasn't there! (45 min drive to get there too!) Tried every baby shop and everyone only orders things in as required :(
> So have now ordered another one elsewhere (they lost a $1,300 sale) they weren't keeping my money after the rude bitch said "I should charge u a cancellation fee since you've got ages you could be waiting for this!" umm that's not the point it was there 3 months ago when I paid for it!

How rude! They messed up!! No more business for them! Tut tut


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> So upset! Went to pick up my cot I ordered 12 weeks ago and the shop effed up
> And it wasn't there! (45 min drive to get there too!) Tried every baby shop and everyone only orders things in as required :(
> So have now ordered another one elsewhere (they lost a $1,300 sale) they weren't keeping my money after the rude bitch said "I should charge u a cancellation fee since you've got ages you could be waiting for this!" umm that's not the point it was there 3 months ago when I paid for it!

Very rude shop assistant. cancellation fee? Ppfffftt!
Good choice get your things elsewhere.
I work for a mail order catalogue and i know exactly what i am buying on my staff discount lol!


----------



## mumface26

Hi ladies hope we are having a fun weekend!
Katerz i cant belive u are 12 weeks already! That has flown by.

Afm cd39, no af but feeling crampy. Going to meet my friend now for shopping and then dinner woohoo! Not seen her for ages.

:dust:


----------



## RainAngel

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Scerena- had a hard time deciding!
> Wanted dinosaurs but couldn't find a cotset/ bedding etc.
> Then animals. Then I found a quilt cover that has elephants under the stars and I thought that leaves it open I can have animals and stars moon. I'll put a pic up when it's done
> 
> Welcome newbies.
> 
> And congrats muss kaileigh!!!!
> We'd love to see a wedding pic!!!
> 
> Oohhh nursery themes! Fun!!
> I orriginally wanted an underwater theme as my work place do fishy wall transfers for kids but the cot bed i am getting has a teddy bear carved on the end so i have now decided on a teddy bears picnic. If we have a girl i will make it girly and the same if we have a lilttle man. Teddy bear things are so easy to come by. Also my sister in law is a good artist so i will buy her some paints and canvases i am hoping she would paint some lovely teddybear themes for us.
> Dp thinks im psycic. Everytime we talk babies i always refer to our future bean as a he. Like i say i cant wait to take ethan on his first holiday. He says i must have something in my mind that we are going to have a boy! Id love a boy, they are cheeky lol!Click to expand...


i was told if you "know" what you're gonna have it, to expect the opposite. i refer to mine as a she and everybody keeps telling me im gonna have a boy.


----------



## RainAngel

I'm not sure whether i should laugh or cry, or be excited. I finally figured out why I can't get pregnant. (I hope!!)

I temped most of my cycle. there are some days i just cant cause i dont sleep more than an hour or two before i wake up and it says to temp with 3-6 hours of sleep. 

anyway, i temped, and opked. opk had ov on the 3rd, temp showed ov on the 4th. LP should be 14-16 days. I'm fairly sure i oved on the 3rd.... which means my LP phase was only 11 days. Nasty witch showed up at 7 pm (while i was at work!!) last night. 

Can they fix LP defects?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yes rain angel I know there are some herbal remedies but can't think which ones at the moment! Things that lengthen your lp. 
I'm not sure what an fs would recommend though


----------



## RainAngel

hopeful - i've heard there are, but i was told not to take herbals with metformin. i think the fs will give me progesterone. somebody on another forum here said they have LPD, and thats what they gave her.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh yes that too! There's progesterone creams or in bad cases they'll give u progesterone suppositories


----------



## RainAngel

i know i can make things out much worse in my head than they really are. but part of me is very excited. if its just a lpd, that's not something that's gonna really inhibit my baby plans as its fixable. i figured i'd just be told i have bad eggs, etc. things that CAN'T be fixed.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Almost anything can be fixed! I had "bad eggs" never ripened to point where my body could ovulate so I had 49 dead eggs that had formed into cysts!


----------



## nexis

Congrats on your wedding misskayleigh and welcome to a the newbies. 

I've not really felt like coming on BnB much recently, but decided to stop moping now and just get on with it. Cd 135 today, just over a month till my next hospital appointment. On the upside they've surely got to do something more when I go back, right?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nexis, I'd be kicking and screaming if they don't! My doc says no period for 3 months increases your risk of uterine cancer


----------



## RainAngel

hopefulfor1st said:


> Almost anything can be fixed! I had "bad eggs" never ripened to point where my body could ovulate so I had 49 dead eggs that had formed into cysts!

i was told that if you have "bad eggs" you're just out of the game. but i was also told im "too old" to have a baby, too!


----------



## RainAngel

Nexis, I see you've been prescribed met. Your doctor should be upping the dose, or giving you provera. I totally agree with hopeful. you need to be making a ruckus!!


----------



## nexis

RainAngel said:


> Nexis, I see you've been prescribed met. Your doctor should be upping the dose, or giving you provera. I totally agree with hopeful. you need to be making a ruckus!!

I'm going to make sure that I get them to do something more because this is just ridiculous. It's just a pity that my appt was rearranged from August to October and my GP won't up the dosage as metformin for PCOS isn't a licensed use for it, so they're leaving it to the hospital. Obviously I want to start ovulating but at the moment I just really want AF/withdrawal bleed as I really don't feel right not having anything for such long stretches.


----------



## Katerz

It really annoys me that drs leave ladies for so long without an AF as like hopeful
says it increases the risk of cancer! My GP was happy to leave me but my FS was not happy that AF had not been for 4+ months so prescribed provera to bring on AF.

Anyway...off my soap box now!! Lol

Insist they do something nexis...they certainly can't leave you 135 days with nothing!


----------



## RainAngel

nexis said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> Nexis, I see you've been prescribed met. Your doctor should be upping the dose, or giving you provera. I totally agree with hopeful. you need to be making a ruckus!!
> 
> I'm going to make sure that I get them to do something more because this is just ridiculous. It's just a pity that my appt was rearranged from August to October and my GP won't up the dosage as metformin for PCOS isn't a licensed use for it, so they're leaving it to the hospital. Obviously I want to start ovulating but at the moment I just really want AF/withdrawal bleed as I really don't feel right not having anything for such long stretches.Click to expand...

yes, it is. i was having 6 months between af (OR MORE!) and they put me on met. when it didnt work, they upped it. i just had it upped again, and now im bonkers again.

have they done ultrasounds, etc?


----------



## scerena

:hi: all sorry I have been MIA had a hectic weekend :) 
I hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## jojolabobo

Hello all,

Sorry I haven't checked in all weekend had a bit of a manic one. How is everyone?

*Scerena* How are your injectables going? Jsut wondering when you had your OV Drilling how long did you have to wait. I was told 3 to 4 months.

But someone said if you ring up the hospital and tell them that you are available at short notice could you be put on a list for cacellations you can get seen sooner? Has anyone else heard of this?

xx


----------



## nexis

RainAngel said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> Nexis, I see you've been prescribed met. Your doctor should be upping the dose, or giving you provera. I totally agree with hopeful. you need to be making a ruckus!!
> 
> I'm going to make sure that I get them to do something more because this is just ridiculous. It's just a pity that my appt was rearranged from August to October and my GP won't up the dosage as metformin for PCOS isn't a licensed use for it, so they're leaving it to the hospital. Obviously I want to start ovulating but at the moment I just really want AF/withdrawal bleed as I really don't feel right not having anything for such long stretches.Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it is. i was having 6 months between af (OR MORE!) and they put me on met. when it didnt work, they upped it. i just had it upped again, and now im bonkers again.
> 
> have they done ultrasounds, etc?Click to expand...

Originally I had blood tests, slightly high testosterone then an u/s that did show some cysts and one ovary was slightly larger. Had more bloods at hospital but can't get those results till I go back in october. Fs said she expects it will show low progesterone too and was a bit surprised this hadn't been checked previously.


----------



## Kirsty90

Hey, I'm 22 and suffer from PCOS. I would so love to be in the TTC category but my doctors aren't of any help whatsoever. I was prescribed metformin but due to my IBS I was told to stop taking it. When I went to the docs recently I was told that I shouldn't have been taken off it and there's an investigation into why that happened. I go to the docs all the time asking to help me with my condition but they say they won't unless I'm TTC. I have told them I am in that area but they say give it time. Lose some weight (I've gone from a size 24 to a 16 in a few months but apparently that's not good enough) If there is anyone here who can help me please let me know xx


----------



## nexis

Kirsty90 said:


> Hey, I'm 22 and suffer from PCOS. I would so love to be in the TTC category but my doctors aren't of any help whatsoever. I was prescribed metformin but due to my IBS I was told to stop taking it. When I went to the docs recently I was told that I shouldn't have been taken off it and there's an investigation into why that happened. I go to the docs all the time asking to help me with my condition but they say they won't unless I'm TTC. I have told them I am in that area but they say give it time. Lose some weight (I've gone from a size 24 to a 16 in a few months but apparently that's not good enough) If there is anyone here who can help me please let me know xx

Welcome :hi: I'm on metformin and I have IBS and nobody has ever said that would be a problem, seems crazy that they would tell you you shouldn't be taking them due to IBS.


----------



## nexis

There's a possibility that af is here :shock: trying not to get my hopes up as I've thought she was here before but it was just some spotting. It's more than that at the moment and I have quite bad cramps but I'll wait and see if it just stops tomorrow or gets worse. Here's hoping :haha:


----------



## laurabe

Good luck.. !


----------



## scerena

*Nexus* I hope it is af as you have definately waited long enough fx'd :hugs:

*Jojo* I think there was a 6month waiting list from what I remember? But then mine got cancelled a few days before which annoyed me and then I waited about 3 weeks... I know they usually offer the cancelled appointments to the people at the top of the list or if it's an emergency at my hospital so I'm not sure on your hospitals policy sorry :hugs: 
How are you feeling about it all now???

*Kirsty* :hi: welcome, I do know that you have to have a certain bmi in my fertility clinic before they offer treatment :shrug: fx'd they help you sooner rather than later :hugs:


----------



## MrsC10

nexis said:


> There's a possibility that af is here :shock: trying not to get my hopes up as I've thought she was here before but it was just some spotting. It's more than that at the moment and I have quite bad cramps but I'll wait and see if it just stops tomorrow or gets worse. Here's hoping :haha:

Fingers crossed that she's finally turn up! X


----------



## RainAngel

nexis said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> Nexis, I see you've been prescribed met. Your doctor should be upping the dose, or giving you provera. I totally agree with hopeful. you need to be making a ruckus!!
> 
> I'm going to make sure that I get them to do something more because this is just ridiculous. It's just a pity that my appt was rearranged from August to October and my GP won't up the dosage as metformin for PCOS isn't a licensed use for it, so they're leaving it to the hospital. Obviously I want to start ovulating but at the moment I just really want AF/withdrawal bleed as I really don't feel right not having anything for such long stretches.Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it is. i was having 6 months between af (OR MORE!) and they put me on met. when it didnt work, they upped it. i just had it upped again, and now im bonkers again.
> 
> have they done ultrasounds, etc?Click to expand...
> 
> Originally I had blood tests, slightly high testosterone then an u/s that did show some cysts and one ovary was slightly larger. Had more bloods at hospital but can't get those results till I go back in october. Fs said she expects it will show low progesterone too and was a bit surprised this hadn't been checked previously.Click to expand...

you're in a far better boat than i. ive had zero testing in the PCOS department. my u/s was clear showing no cysts, etc. no blood work done either, other than thyroid. they should be able to call you and tell you your results.


----------



## nexis

RainAngel said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> Nexis, I see you've been prescribed met. Your doctor should be upping the dose, or giving you provera. I totally agree with hopeful. you need to be making a ruckus!!
> 
> I'm going to make sure that I get them to do something more because this is just ridiculous. It's just a pity that my appt was rearranged from August to October and my GP won't up the dosage as metformin for PCOS isn't a licensed use for it, so they're leaving it to the hospital. Obviously I want to start ovulating but at the moment I just really want AF/withdrawal bleed as I really don't feel right not having anything for such long stretches.Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it is. i was having 6 months between af (OR MORE!) and they put me on met. when it didnt work, they upped it. i just had it upped again, and now im bonkers again.
> 
> have they done ultrasounds, etc?Click to expand...
> 
> Originally I had blood tests, slightly high testosterone then an u/s that did show some cysts and one ovary was slightly larger. Had more bloods at hospital but can't get those results till I go back in october. Fs said she expects it will show low progesterone too and was a bit surprised this hadn't been checked previously.Click to expand...
> 
> you're in a far better boat than i. ive had zero testing in the PCOS department. my u/s was clear showing no cysts, etc. no blood work done either, other than thyroid. they should be able to call you and tell you your results.Click to expand...

The hospital won't ring me as they'll give me the results next time I go.

:witch: is most definitely here. I got up at 6am as I couldn't sleep because of the cramps. I've taken ibroprufen and grinning and bearing it, this is the first af I've had (reasonably) on my own since last November and I promised myself I wouldn't moan about the cramps too much as I'm just glad she's finally here. Hoping they subside a bit later as I'm getting my nails infilled :haha:


----------



## miss noodles

nexis said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> Nexis, I see you've been prescribed met. Your doctor should be upping the dose, or giving you provera. I totally agree with hopeful. you need to be making a ruckus!!
> 
> I'm going to make sure that I get them to do something more because this is just ridiculous. It's just a pity that my appt was rearranged from August to October and my GP won't up the dosage as metformin for PCOS isn't a licensed use for it, so they're leaving it to the hospital. Obviously I want to start ovulating but at the moment I just really want AF/withdrawal bleed as I really don't feel right not having anything for such long stretches.Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it is. i was having 6 months between af (OR MORE!) and they put me on met. when it didnt work, they upped it. i just had it upped again, and now im bonkers again.
> 
> have they done ultrasounds, etc?Click to expand...
> 
> I
> Originally I had blood tests, slightly high testosterone then an u/s that did show some cysts and one ovary was slightly larger. Had more bloods at hospital but can't get those results till I go back in october. Fs said she expects it will show low progesterone too and was a bit surprised this hadn't been checked previously.Click to expand...
> 
> you're in a far better boat than i. ive had zero testing in the PCOS department. my u/s was clear showing no cysts, etc. no blood work done either, other than thyroid. they should be able to call you and tell you your results.Click to expand...
> 
> The hospital won't ring me as they'll give me the results next time I go.
> 
> :witch: is most definitely here. I got up at 6am as I couldn't sleep because of the cramps. I've taken ibroprufen and grinning and bearing it, this is the first af I've had (reasonably) on my own since last November and I promised myself I wouldn't moan about the cramps too much as I'm just glad she's finally here. Hoping they subside a bit later as I'm getting my nails infilled :haha:Click to expand...


Hooray for you! That's awesome news! You know, your patience is remarkable and something to be proud of - aren't many of us who would sit it out like that. Such great news to start the day (though I usually wish she'd bigger off again within about 12hrs!) 

AFM, have been refitting the kitchen and just finished soya isoflavones. Don't know which is causing it, but I have been VERY irritable and DH has been walking on eggshells past two days. Have endo appt today (2nd ever), which is exciting (I feel quite pathetic that a hospital appointment is likely to be the highlight of my week), so I will let you all know how it goes.

Am on my annoying little phone at the mo, but will read back and post again when I manage to find my lappy charger, which is buried under cake tins in the front room!


----------



## jojolabobo

*Scerena* I would imagin my hospital has a similar policy, might ask though if they say no I'm in no worse position. I'm ok, my problem with everything is I'm soo impatient I find waiting so hard! How are your injectables going??:hugs:

*Miss Noodles* I know exactly what you mean about appointment being the highlight of your week. I actually had a count down calander on my work computer for my FS appointment!:blush: lol! If you don't mind me asking are soya isoflavones natural or prescribed, and what do they do?


----------



## scerena

*Nexis* :wohoo: yaya for af :wohoo: a new cycle and a new chance :happydance:

*Miss noodles*Good luck with your appointment today :hugs: your poor oh mine gets the same from me on my injections, it's probably the soy, the thing we have to do for babies they take a lot from us don't they our oh's :)

*Jojo* I too am very impatient and the wait was soooooo long! I hope your hospital policy is different :) I agree you should still ask :)

Thanks for asking they're going okay, I'm use to them now :) I have my next scan on thurs so I am hoping for 1/2 follicles to be growing :)


----------



## miss noodles

jojolabobo said:


> *Miss Noodles* I know exactly what you mean about appointment being the highlight of your week. I actually had a count down calander on my work computer for my FS appointment!:blush: lol! If you don't mind me asking are soya isoflavones natural or prescribed, and what do they do?

Soya isoflavones are apparently a bit like a natural Clomid. You take them on cd 3-7 to induce ovulation IF you have irregular bleeds - if you're regular you shouldn't touch it because it apparently throws you out of sync. Too early for me to tell what's happening for me, if anything, as only cd9, but will keep you posted. If you google it you should be able to find a lot of info. There's a lot of conflicting information out there, but I'm somewhat impatient and thoroughly fed up of 9 month waits between appts with my fs, so I'll give anything a go!

Just saw endo and he said to stick with the met and he will chivvy up my fs to see if taking Clomid is an option, alongside careful monitoring this time to help avoid or manage the ohss symptoms I got last time. I feel a little unsettled, the NHS is so wonderful for the 'free' serviceit offers the sick, but if you're not dying they don't seem to be as interested in helping you get better or live a normal life. Too often I'm told that long cycles increase cancer risk and yet my gp is reluctant to prescribe anything to force a bleed, so I have to beg any medical practitioner I can for some pills.

Still, if chart shows O this month I will try the natural progesterone cream and hope for the best. DH is at least happy that I'm pouncing on him every 5 mins at the mo!

Enjoy your Tuesday ladies!


----------



## RainAngel

nexis said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> Nexis, I see you've been prescribed met. Your doctor should be upping the dose, or giving you provera. I totally agree with hopeful. you need to be making a ruckus!!
> 
> I'm going to make sure that I get them to do something more because this is just ridiculous. It's just a pity that my appt was rearranged from August to October and my GP won't up the dosage as metformin for PCOS isn't a licensed use for it, so they're leaving it to the hospital. Obviously I want to start ovulating but at the moment I just really want AF/withdrawal bleed as I really don't feel right not having anything for such long stretches.Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it is. i was having 6 months between af (OR MORE!) and they put me on met. when it didnt work, they upped it. i just had it upped again, and now im bonkers again.
> 
> have they done ultrasounds, etc?Click to expand...
> 
> Originally I had blood tests, slightly high testosterone then an u/s that did show some cysts and one ovary was slightly larger. Had more bloods at hospital but can't get those results till I go back in october. Fs said she expects it will show low progesterone too and was a bit surprised this hadn't been checked previously.Click to expand...
> 
> you're in a far better boat than i. ive had zero testing in the PCOS department. my u/s was clear showing no cysts, etc. no blood work done either, other than thyroid. they should be able to call you and tell you your results.Click to expand...
> 
> The hospital won't ring me as they'll give me the results next time I go.
> 
> :witch: is most definitely here. I got up at 6am as I couldn't sleep because of the cramps. I've taken ibroprufen and grinning and bearing it, this is the first af I've had (reasonably) on my own since last November and I promised myself I wouldn't moan about the cramps too much as I'm just glad she's finally here. Hoping they subside a bit later as I'm getting my nails infilled :haha:Click to expand...

i hate when they do that. its quite annoying when they wont answer a simple question.

ooh, congrats! hopefully things calm down so you can get your nails done!


----------



## nexis

RainAngel said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> Nexis, I see you've been prescribed met. Your doctor should be upping the dose, or giving you provera. I totally agree with hopeful. you need to be making a ruckus!!
> 
> I'm going to make sure that I get them to do something more because this is just ridiculous. It's just a pity that my appt was rearranged from August to October and my GP won't up the dosage as metformin for PCOS isn't a licensed use for it, so they're leaving it to the hospital. Obviously I want to start ovulating but at the moment I just really want AF/withdrawal bleed as I really don't feel right not having anything for such long stretches.Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it is. i was having 6 months between af (OR MORE!) and they put me on met. when it didnt work, they upped it. i just had it upped again, and now im bonkers again.
> 
> have they done ultrasounds, etc?Click to expand...
> 
> Originally I had blood tests, slightly high testosterone then an u/s that did show some cysts and one ovary was slightly larger. Had more bloods at hospital but can't get those results till I go back in october. Fs said she expects it will show low progesterone too and was a bit surprised this hadn't been checked previously.Click to expand...
> 
> you're in a far better boat than i. ive had zero testing in the PCOS department. my u/s was clear showing no cysts, etc. no blood work done either, other than thyroid. they should be able to call you and tell you your results.Click to expand...
> 
> The hospital won't ring me as they'll give me the results next time I go.
> 
> :witch: is most definitely here. I got up at 6am as I couldn't sleep because of the cramps. I've taken ibroprufen and grinning and bearing it, this is the first af I've had (reasonably) on my own since last November and I promised myself I wouldn't moan about the cramps too much as I'm just glad she's finally here. Hoping they subside a bit later as I'm getting my nails infilled :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i hate when they do that. its quite annoying when they wont answer a simple question.
> 
> ooh, congrats! hopefully things calm down so you can get your nails done!Click to expand...

Thanks :) the cramps did calm down a bit so it was ok getting my nails done. They got a bit worse earlier but dh went and got me some new neurofen for period pain tablets and they've done the trick. Spent the afternoon in my pyjamas with chocoloate watching the avengers film :blush:


----------



## activemom

I managed to get a referral to a FS! Don't know when it will happen yet, I'm sure many months from now. I'm just happy my family doctor took me seriously.
It makes me feel like something will happen.
My family doctor didn't want to do the bloodwork to check hormone levels for PCOS- he thought it best to just refer me on. He did agree it sounds like Clomid will help me. So fingers crossed I can see the FS sooner than later.
I do plan on taking matters into my own hands next cycle and doing soy iso.
Excited about that.

P.S. jojo I love your avatar/picture. I want to print that and put it on my fridge. 
Awesomeness.


----------



## RainAngel

nexis said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> Nexis, I see you've been prescribed met. Your doctor should be upping the dose, or giving you provera. I totally agree with hopeful. you need to be making a ruckus!!
> 
> I'm going to make sure that I get them to do something more because this is just ridiculous. It's just a pity that my appt was rearranged from August to October and my GP won't up the dosage as metformin for PCOS isn't a licensed use for it, so they're leaving it to the hospital. Obviously I want to start ovulating but at the moment I just really want AF/withdrawal bleed as I really don't feel right not having anything for such long stretches.Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it is. i was having 6 months between af (OR MORE!) and they put me on met. when it didnt work, they upped it. i just had it upped again, and now im bonkers again.
> 
> have they done ultrasounds, etc?Click to expand...
> 
> Originally I had blood tests, slightly high testosterone then an u/s that did show some cysts and one ovary was slightly larger. Had more bloods at hospital but can't get those results till I go back in october. Fs said she expects it will show low progesterone too and was a bit surprised this hadn't been checked previously.Click to expand...
> 
> you're in a far better boat than i. ive had zero testing in the PCOS department. my u/s was clear showing no cysts, etc. no blood work done either, other than thyroid. they should be able to call you and tell you your results.Click to expand...
> 
> The hospital won't ring me as they'll give me the results next time I go.
> 
> :witch: is most definitely here. I got up at 6am as I couldn't sleep because of the cramps. I've taken ibroprufen and grinning and bearing it, this is the first af I've had (reasonably) on my own since last November and I promised myself I wouldn't moan about the cramps too much as I'm just glad she's finally here. Hoping they subside a bit later as I'm getting my nails infilled :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i hate when they do that. its quite annoying when they wont answer a simple question.
> 
> ooh, congrats! hopefully things calm down so you can get your nails done!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) the cramps did calm down a bit so it was ok getting my nails done. They got a bit worse earlier but dh went and got me some new neurofen for period pain tablets and they've done the trick. Spent the afternoon in my pyjamas with chocoloate watching the avengers film :blush:Click to expand...

ooh, i know how that goes. i spent a better part of my weekend in my pjs which some chocolate and a video game. this was the worst af ever. im hoping its over by tomorrow as im going to get my hair done. just my luck, it'll get worse!:dohh:


----------



## laurabe

Just popping in to vent about my UTI from hell..the discomfort is so bad that I only got an hours sleep then had to go to work.. can't get a doctors appointment so got an over the counter remedy but its still like torture :( drinking water like its going out of fashion and trying to drink cranberry juice but I hate how it tastes.


----------



## nexis

RainAngel said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> Nexis, I see you've been prescribed met. Your doctor should be upping the dose, or giving you provera. I totally agree with hopeful. you need to be making a ruckus!!
> 
> I'm going to make sure that I get them to do something more because this is just ridiculous. It's just a pity that my appt was rearranged from August to October and my GP won't up the dosage as metformin for PCOS isn't a licensed use for it, so they're leaving it to the hospital. Obviously I want to start ovulating but at the moment I just really want AF/withdrawal bleed as I really don't feel right not having anything for such long stretches.Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it is. i was having 6 months between af (OR MORE!) and they put me on met. when it didnt work, they upped it. i just had it upped again, and now im bonkers again.
> 
> have they done ultrasounds, etc?Click to expand...
> 
> Originally I had blood tests, slightly high testosterone then an u/s that did show some cysts and one ovary was slightly larger. Had more bloods at hospital but can't get those results till I go back in october. Fs said she expects it will show low progesterone too and was a bit surprised this hadn't been checked previously.Click to expand...
> 
> you're in a far better boat than i. ive had zero testing in the PCOS department. my u/s was clear showing no cysts, etc. no blood work done either, other than thyroid. they should be able to call you and tell you your results.Click to expand...
> 
> The hospital won't ring me as they'll give me the results next time I go.
> 
> :witch: is most definitely here. I got up at 6am as I couldn't sleep because of the cramps. I've taken ibroprufen and grinning and bearing it, this is the first af I've had (reasonably) on my own since last November and I promised myself I wouldn't moan about the cramps too much as I'm just glad she's finally here. Hoping they subside a bit later as I'm getting my nails infilled :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i hate when they do that. its quite annoying when they wont answer a simple question.
> 
> ooh, congrats! hopefully things calm down so you can get your nails done!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) the cramps did calm down a bit so it was ok getting my nails done. They got a bit worse earlier but dh went and got me some new neurofen for period pain tablets and they've done the trick. Spent the afternoon in my pyjamas with chocoloate watching the avengers film :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> ooh, i know how that goes. i spent a better part of my weekend in my pjs which some chocolate and a video game. this was the worst af ever. im hoping its over by tomorrow as im going to get my hair done. just my luck, it'll get worse!:dohh:Click to expand...

I hope it gets better for you getting your hair done! I really don't feel like doing anything today but my best friend has a tribunal today as the dwp are trying to kick her off incapacity benefit so I'm going with her.


----------



## scerena

Just popping by to say :hi: and I hope everyone I well??? I will read through later :)


----------



## miss noodles

Does anyone else have days when it feels like the whole world is pregnant but them? And no matter what you do or how much you try to manage the things in your life to reduce stress and eat healthily and make sensible choices, fate comes along with his nasty plan and makes you feel poo poo poo... 

I see all my pregnant friends and friends with kids (of which there are many) and I am so happy for them and for the joy and completeness most of them feel in their lives. But, and this is where it's hard, I *hate* it when they complain about being tired and needing to wee all the time, when they tell me (absent mindedly) that I'll understand how rubbish pregnancy is when it's my turn, that they hate the cost, the lack of sleep, the mess. 

Sorry. I'm feeling a bit woe is me and really quite tragically desperate for some good news. Every week for the past few weeks someone else is pregnant and I have friends confessing they're about to start trying for their second because they 'don't want them too far apart' - bully for you, mate - some of us would just love to have one. 

Rant over. Not that I feel any better. Hopefully a good night's sleep should put me right.


----------



## scerena

Hun its totally normal :hugs: I think we all have them days they're very depressin :hugs: just know that when you have your child you will appreciate them so much more- I can't wait to be tired etc from my own baby it's all I've wanted for years :)

I think some get the most precious gift in the world so easily and do not web realise how lucky they are :dohh:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## miss noodles

Thank you. I feel like such a b*tch when I get upset over these things. You never know someone elses troubles, but it doesn't make it any easier. I guess you just have to wish them all the best and hope that you're next x


----------



## scerena

Stay positive hun it's so hard but I guess it's all we can do, I totally understand how you feel though :(

I hope you will be next :hugs: our babies will be over-loaded with love hun :)


----------



## nexis

miss noodles said:


> Does anyone else have days when it feels like the whole world is pregnant but them? And no matter what you do or how much you try to manage the things in your life to reduce stress and eat healthily and make sensible choices, fate comes along with his nasty plan and makes you feel poo poo poo...
> 
> I see all my pregnant friends and friends with kids (of which there are many) and I am so happy for them and for the joy and completeness most of them feel in their lives. But, and this is where it's hard, I *hate* it when they complain about being tired and needing to wee all the time, when they tell me (absent mindedly) that I'll understand how rubbish pregnancy is when it's my turn, that they hate the cost, the lack of sleep, the mess.
> 
> Sorry. I'm feeling a bit woe is me and really quite tragically desperate for some good news. Every week for the past few weeks someone else is pregnant and I have friends confessing they're about to start trying for their second because they 'don't want them too far apart' - bully for you, mate - some of us would just love to have one.
> 
> Rant over. Not that I feel any better. Hopefully a good night's sleep should put me right.

You're totally not alone. My SIL is always moaning about her 3 year old daughter when she's playing up, she's said to me a few times "never have kids" and I'm thinking if only you knew. I've promised myself that if I'm ever lucky enough to get pregnant, I'm not going to moan about any of the sickness/swelling/discomfort if at all possible or about any of the stuff that comes along with having a child as its going to be a long road to get there (it's been a year so far) and I know it'll be worth it in the end. I'm having my 2nd af since stopping bcp last September and I'm not going to lie, the cramps have been horrendous, but you know what, if I have to go through this to get my bfp then that's fine. I'm not going to bitch about it to everyone. Others may feel differently, but that's how I feel.


----------



## StayHopeful

miss noodles said:


> Does anyone else have days when it feels like the whole world is pregnant but them? And no matter what you do or how much you try to manage the things in your life to reduce stress and eat healthily and make sensible choices, fate comes along with his nasty plan and makes you feel poo poo poo...
> 
> I see all my pregnant friends and friends with kids (of which there are many) and I am so happy for them and for the joy and completeness most of them feel in their lives. But, and this is where it's hard, I *hate* it when they complain about being tired and needing to wee all the time, when they tell me (absent mindedly) that I'll understand how rubbish pregnancy is when it's my turn, that they hate the cost, the lack of sleep, the mess.
> 
> Sorry. I'm feeling a bit woe is me and really quite tragically desperate for some good news. Every week for the past few weeks someone else is pregnant and I have friends confessing they're about to start trying for their second because they 'don't want them too far apart' - bully for you, mate - some of us would just love to have one.
> 
> Rant over. Not that I feel any better. Hopefully a good night's sleep should put me right.

I am definitely having one of those days too. One of my best friends hasn't told me yet, but I'm almost positive she's pregnant and it hit me hard. Tomorrow would have been my due date.


----------



## RainAngel

miss noodles said:


> Does anyone else have days when it feels like the whole world is pregnant but them? And no matter what you do or how much you try to manage the things in your life to reduce stress and eat healthily and make sensible choices, fate comes along with his nasty plan and makes you feel poo poo poo...
> 
> I see all my pregnant friends and friends with kids (of which there are many) and I am so happy for them and for the joy and completeness most of them feel in their lives. But, and this is where it's hard, I *hate* it when they complain about being tired and needing to wee all the time, when they tell me (absent mindedly) that I'll understand how rubbish pregnancy is when it's my turn, that they hate the cost, the lack of sleep, the mess.
> 
> Sorry. I'm feeling a bit woe is me and really quite tragically desperate for some good news. Every week for the past few weeks someone else is pregnant and I have friends confessing they're about to start trying for their second because they 'don't want them too far apart' - bully for you, mate - some of us would just love to have one.
> 
> Rant over. Not that I feel any better. Hopefully a good night's sleep should put me right.

i live in that world, 24/7. 

my friend's pregnant and has no home, no way to get medical treatment, and cant even afford prenatals. but SHE can have a baby, and I can't?! everyone around me is pregnant it seems. And the rude things people say... yeah, it all sucks.

I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## RainAngel

nexis said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> Nexis, I see you've been prescribed met. Your doctor should be upping the dose, or giving you provera. I totally agree with hopeful. you need to be making a ruckus!!
> 
> I'm going to make sure that I get them to do something more because this is just ridiculous. It's just a pity that my appt was rearranged from August to October and my GP won't up the dosage as metformin for PCOS isn't a licensed use for it, so they're leaving it to the hospital. Obviously I want to start ovulating but at the moment I just really want AF/withdrawal bleed as I really don't feel right not having anything for such long stretches.Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it is. i was having 6 months between af (OR MORE!) and they put me on met. when it didnt work, they upped it. i just had it upped again, and now im bonkers again.
> 
> have they done ultrasounds, etc?Click to expand...
> 
> Originally I had blood tests, slightly high testosterone then an u/s that did show some cysts and one ovary was slightly larger. Had more bloods at hospital but can't get those results till I go back in october. Fs said she expects it will show low progesterone too and was a bit surprised this hadn't been checked previously.Click to expand...
> 
> you're in a far better boat than i. ive had zero testing in the PCOS department. my u/s was clear showing no cysts, etc. no blood work done either, other than thyroid. they should be able to call you and tell you your results.Click to expand...
> 
> The hospital won't ring me as they'll give me the results next time I go.
> 
> :witch: is most definitely here. I got up at 6am as I couldn't sleep because of the cramps. I've taken ibroprufen and grinning and bearing it, this is the first af I've had (reasonably) on my own since last November and I promised myself I wouldn't moan about the cramps too much as I'm just glad she's finally here. Hoping they subside a bit later as I'm getting my nails infilled :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i hate when they do that. its quite annoying when they wont answer a simple question.
> 
> ooh, congrats! hopefully things calm down so you can get your nails done!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) the cramps did calm down a bit so it was ok getting my nails done. They got a bit worse earlier but dh went and got me some new neurofen for period pain tablets and they've done the trick. Spent the afternoon in my pyjamas with chocoloate watching the avengers film :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> ooh, i know how that goes. i spent a better part of my weekend in my pjs which some chocolate and a video game. this was the worst af ever. im hoping its over by tomorrow as im going to get my hair done. just my luck, it'll get worse!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it gets better for you getting your hair done! I really don't feel like doing anything today but my best friend has a tribunal today as the dwp are trying to kick her off incapacity benefit so I'm going with her.Click to expand...

Lots of ibuprofen and a heat pad and i made it thru the appt. its so annoying! but she seems to be leaving the building, which is good. im on my days off, and i'd like to do something besides lie around and moan!


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi everyone:hi:

My name is Ashley, I'm 25 and I have PCOS. I was diagnosed not even a month ago, but I think I had it since i was 16. I'm currently taking 500mg ER Metformin 1/day, but have an appointment this Friday to have my dosage up'd because I don't think anything is happening on just 500mg 1/day.

It seems all my friends around me are getting pregnant as well. Just found out today a friend is pregnant and it cut a hole in my chest. I'm trying to be happy for all my friends, but I want a child so bad. My DH & I even have our names picked out for a boy or girl. I just hope someday it will happen to me. 
Good luck to everyone TTC w/ PCOS:dust:


----------



## miss noodles

Hey Nexis, I came off bcp last Jan and didn't see AF until July, so I feel your pain. Even then, go said there was nothing wrong and it wasn't until I went in weekly in tears, begging to be checked over (friend had just been diag with PCOS, same symptoms) that they listened. I had to force the issue of a scan because they said my bloods were fine. The cramping sucks and it takes a strong person to admit that you need to take the rough with the smooth and just get on with it. My mum always says you're only given a burden as heavy as you can carry, and the strongest and wisest carry the most. In that case I feel like ironman some days and as wise as an owl.... 

Thank you all for your words of support. It's sad and frustrating when you hear people complaining about their pregnancies, or if children are left dirty or overweight, or shouted and cussed at by their parents. DH regularly tells me that if we can't have our own baby he would find infinite comfort in adopting a child who has not yet received the love and support they deserve in life. As horrible as I feel inside, its reassuring to know I'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## jojolabobo

activemom said:


> P.S. jojo I love your avatar/picture. I want to print that and put it on my fridge.
> Awesomeness.

I found it on google, I'm seriously considering having it made into a canvas lol!

*Miss Noodles* I think we all have days like that, I love my SIL and her 5 kids. But the other day she was saying she would have liked to have had them a bit closer together and I just thought, at least you had them!! Don't feel bad though its completely understandable.

Also I have vowed to my mum that I will never ever complain about morning sickness, (in fact secretly I'd love to start throwing up every morning, I think I would be excited becuase I think I would be pregnant). 

Big big hugs to everyone :hugs: this journey sucks a bit but it will be worth it when we all have our bubbies! Can't wait to see some BFP's, got a feeling we might get some soon :)

xx


----------



## mumface26

Hi all im back! Wow i have been mia for what feels like yonks!
Nexis i am glad af has come, at least you can start a new cycle.
So much to catch up on! :hugs: to all!

Afm well......i am cd 43 and yesterday i thought af was on her ugly way as i was spotting and had cramps for days but today nothing. May have been IB but i tested bfn on monday night so perhaps not.
Now i am starting to feel depressed but trying not to be as dp moans when i am negative about it.
I read the posts about ppl feeling tired with their kids and i would be the same, i wouldnt dare moan! Id relish every moment. Of course we will get somedays where we'd be like omg give me a break but i guess thats normal.
I think i will go back on my word and ask my gp for an fs referal in october. Im going to tell dp this tonight as i dont want to delay things further.
I just want to curl up and cry today whats wrong with me????


----------



## scerena

I had my scan this morning-
2* 9mm*
1* 11mm
All on the right ovary and *loads of other smaller ones like normal (pcos)

5.8 lining
I have to carry on injecting for a week with the same dose, they don't want to upp the dose as they only want one follicle not all 3 to grow again (which happened when they upped my dose last time) so we shall see, things are on track...

:hi: *mumface* :) hope you're doing well??

*Hippiekins* We totally understand how you feel rant away here :) I hope the higher dose of met helps you hun :hugs:

*Miss noodles* hope you're feeling a little better today??

*Nexis* how is af treating you???

:hi: to everyone else I'm on my phone so hard to catch up properly...


----------



## nexis

scerena said:


> I had my scan this morning-
> 2* 9mm*
> 1* 11mm
> All on the right ovary and *loads of other smaller ones like normal (pcos)
> 
> 5.8 lining
> I have to carry on injecting for a week with the same dose, they don't want to upp the dose as they only want one follicle not all 3 to grow again (which happened when they upped my dose last time) so we shall see, things are on track...
> 
> :hi: *mumface* :) hope you're doing well??
> 
> *Hippiekins* We totally understand how you feel rant away here :) I hope the higher dose of met helps you hun :hugs:
> 
> *Miss noodles* hope you're feeling a little better today??
> 
> *Nexis* how is af treating you???
> 
> :hi: to everyone else I'm on my phone so hard to catch up properly...

Somewhat better today. Quite crampy this morning but I manned up and went for lunch with DH and BIL. I'm ok atm and I think she might be winding down now so that's good :D


----------



## scerena

That's good hun :hugs: hope she is gone ASAP so you can start ttc again :)


----------



## miss noodles

scerena said:


> I had my scan this morning-
> 2* 9mm*
> 1* 11mm
> All on the right ovary and *loads of other smaller ones like normal (pcos)
> 
> 5.8 lining
> I have to carry on injecting for a week with the same dose, they don't want to upp the dose as they only want one follicle not all 3 to grow again (which happened when they upped my dose last time) so we shall see, things are on track...
> 
> :hi: *mumface* :) hope you're doing well??
> 
> *Hippiekins* We totally understand how you feel rant away here :) I hope the higher dose of met helps you hun :hugs:
> 
> *Miss noodles* hope you're feeling a little better today??
> 
> *Nexis* how is af treating you???
> 
> :hi: to everyone else I'm on my phone so hard to catch up properly...

Good for you - glad things are on track.

AFM, I'm still more grumpy than I really should be :cry: been up and down to the bathroom several times to stop my mind being idle and avoid the risk of tears at my desk.

Going to my bestie's for dinner and a baking sesh this evening though. Proper night off from the kitchen renovations and a well deserved break for DH too. 

Question for you all, as I have no idea whether I'm imagining things or not - I've been getting twinges in what I can only imagine is my left ovary. I've CLEARLY been a little sensitive of late blush:) and I'm also a bit headachy and nauseous. Are these O signals?!!! The only time I've previously felt like this was when I was on Clomid, except all these symptoms were so much more severe (and culminated in a trip to A&E), so I don't want to get my hopes up, but maybe... do you think.... ? :shrug:

Would be interesting to hear...


*Mumface* :hugs: I hope it starts to feel a little easier again soon and you can regain some of your optimism. x


----------



## scerena

I'm not sure but the twinges are definately a good sign and the hormonal change as your hormones change during o so fx'd :) 

I hope you have a nice night with your friend and I hope you feel better soon, ttc can be emotional at times bless ya I hope the night with your friend takes your mind off it all for a while :hugs:


----------



## miss noodles

How many more days are you on your injectables for? I don't envy you one bit - my friend is undergoing IVF and had to excuse herself to have an injection. It's definitely something we'd pursue, but it seems so scary. Fxd you get good news this cycle.

Baking helped - we're doing cupcakes for a wedding, so I've just churned out 72 of them and we will spend tomorrow frosting them. It's a nice thing to do and the couple are lovely, which helps!


----------



## Aein

hi ladies,

today i went for one more follicular study on CD15 ... and Dr resulted same as was on CD11 ... and he said may be PCOS ....

m little tensed, what this new thing happening with me, although now i have to wait for my periods so will go through some hormonal tests...

just join here so u Ladies who already go through it, ket me what will happen if my PCOS identified?? 

any suggestions, advice.....plz


----------



## StayHopeful

Having a really rough day today, it would have been my due date. I'm just waiting on AF so I can start my next round of letrozole and injectibles. I feel like this will never happen.


----------



## miss noodles

StayHopeful said:


> Having a really rough day today, it would have been my due date. I'm just waiting on AF so I can start my next round of letrozole and injectibles. I feel like this will never happen.

Hello Stayhopeful, nobody knows what the future holds and its always hard wanting something which you're not certain to receive. Last night my friend and I were saying that you can physically go out and change or buy most things in life, but the gift of your own child is something very different. This message has stuck with me.

I hope that over time things get easier for you and your wishes come true. I hope that in the mean time you're able to find the strength inside you to carry on and learn from your journey. I believe it will get easier with time - I don't like the idea of being as upset as I am for a long while.

Stay hopeful sweetie. You never know when good news is just around the corner


----------



## mumface26

Ok i feel odd. 
Im super tired and the thought of food makes me heave. I spotted a tiny bit on weds but no sign of af yet. I had cramps up util then and now, apart from extreme tiredness i feel nothing.

Maybe it was ib.....? 
I will test on sunday morning, give any possible hgc levels a chance to rise......

Miss noodles i adore baking and i am trying to master frosting, like they do on cupcake wars! Although mine look like they hve been in a war once i have tried to ice them lol! Think i will stick to cross stitch for now !


----------



## scerena

*Mumface*- all sounds good :) fx'd it's IB, I hope you get a nice looking test on Sunday :)

*miss noodles* I am injecting until thurs and hopefully that will be it :) 

Sounds like hard work and fun with your friend all that baking plus helps keep your mind off ttc :hugs: 

*aein* I hope that you dot have pcos :hugs: basically the cysts on your ovaries will be shown by u/s and also a blood test to confirm. Most pcos'ers will have long or non existent cycles and need help to get af...
Your doc may put you on medication to help you ovulate :hugs:

*stayhopeful* I am so sorry Hun :hugs: a loss is always hard, I feel the same about it never happening after my loss :hugs:

We are all here for you if you need to vent/cry etc its a rough time for you...

What injections will you be doing with letrozole?


----------



## nlk

Good evening all my lovely ladies!

I am back from my hols now, it was so nice to get away! Feeling really rested, and raring to go!

Hi to all the newbies :wave: I can't believe how many people are here now!

I'm trying to catch up, but it all moves so quickly!!


----------



## Aein

nlk said:


> Good evening all my lovely ladies!
> 
> I am back from my hols now, it was so nice to get away! Feeling really rested, and raring to go!
> 
> Hi to all the newbies :wave: I can't believe how many people are here now!
> 
> I'm trying to catch up, but it all moves so quickly!!

wb sweety

i hope u r doing fine:flower:


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> Good evening all my lovely ladies!
> 
> I am back from my hols now, it was so nice to get away! Feeling really rested, and raring to go!
> 
> Hi to all the newbies :wave: I can't believe how many people are here now!
> 
> I'm trying to catch up, but it all moves so quickly!!

Welcome back, did you have a good holiday?

Not been up to much today, af seems to be winding down today which is fab. We're away for the weekend at my parents holiday home in Herefordshire, just nice to get away for a couple of days. Hope you're all good :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Scerena, I'll be doing a Menopur injection for 3 days.


----------



## MrsC10

Hi ladies. Well....it would appear my 'diagnosis' was wrong. Had the results back from my internal ultrasound yesterday. My ovaries look absolutely fine. They're not enlarged (they were the last time, but they said there's a million reasons why that could have happened) and there's no cysts. The doctor at the hospital looked back through my records and told me that with the results I've had he thinks it's safe to rule out PCOS. I'm really annoyed about the fact that for the past year I've been getting to grips with the news to now be told everything is fine. I'm obviously delighted to know everything is ok, but I'm very annoyed with my GP practice!!
Even though I don't belong here anymore, can I hang around? I feel really at home with you guys x


----------



## scerena

*stayhopeful* I do Menopur it will be 14days Stimming at my next scan :dohh: good luck Hun I hope they bring you your bfp- is this your first time using injections or have you before?

*nlk* glad you are feeling rested :) how was the holiday? Do you have a nice tan??? 

*Nexis* I am glad your af is calming down :)

*MrsC10* A whole year thinking you have pcos then to be told you don't :wacko: I'd be so angry! I bet you're relieved but still your gp's an a*se!!! I am sure no one minds you sticking around, you're still ttc :hugs:


----------



## nlk

I don't mind you still hanging around, MrsC10 :)

yes, scerena, lovely tan :) at least I look like I've been away!

it was so nice, nexis! Just nice to be able to go away and relax...I didn't once think about all this ttc stuff, and surgery, and drugs! I think it's done me good!


----------



## RainAngel

MrsC10 said:


> Hi ladies. Well....it would appear my 'diagnosis' was wrong. Had the results back from my internal ultrasound yesterday. My ovaries look absolutely fine. They're not enlarged (they were the last time, but they said there's a million reasons why that could have happened) and there's no cysts. The doctor at the hospital looked back through my records and told me that with the results I've had he thinks it's safe to rule out PCOS. I'm really annoyed about the fact that for the past year I've been getting to grips with the news to now be told everything is fine. I'm obviously delighted to know everything is ok, but I'm very annoyed with my GP practice!!
> Even though I don't belong here anymore, can I hang around? I feel really at home with you guys x

You know, I had the same thing. My ovaries have no cysts... yet I have PCOS? 

Hang around as long as you wish. :thumbup: the more the merrier!


----------



## miss noodles

MrsC, hope you're okay. Sounds all a bit unsettling - hope you get more answers soon . I'll second everyone else though - feel free to stick around!

Nlk, glad you had a good break and are relaxed. So nice to have a break from TTC and, for me, remembering what life was like before all this began!

Afm, I had my next acupuncture session yesterday and spent the rest of the day sobbing my heart out. I have no idea what brought it on. I've also had quite a lot of pain in my lady regions - what I assumed was ovulation pain as it wasn't too dissimilar to when I had ohss, although significantly milder. Expected a drop or spike in temp this morning, but it hasn't shown, so maybe tomorrow...

trying to remain positive, keep my spirits high. Hope you're all having a good weekend


----------



## nexis

MrsC10 that's awful! I'm with everyone else, you stick around as long as you like :D

Af has left the building so we're properly onto cycle 4 now. Going to jump hubby the minute we get home :haha:


----------



## StayHopeful

scerena said:


> *stayhopeful* I do Menopur it will be 14days Stimming at my next scan :dohh: good luck Hun I hope they bring you your bfp- is this your first time using injections or have you before?

I hope menopur does the trick for both of us! This will be my first time using injectibles. Two cycles ago I did an hCG mini dose, but that's it.

I'm going crazy waiting for AF. I finished a week of Prometrium on Wednesday night and I'm just waiting. I've been cramping since Thursday and I keep expecting to see spotting whenever I go to the bathroom, but nothing!:growlmad: I just want to start this new cycle already!

This was definitely a hard week for me, but I'm doing better. I think in some ways I needed to go through it. This week was about what could have been, but now I can look toward the future and hopefully my bfp is right around the corner.


----------



## laurabe

on cycle 10 now.. :(


----------



## mumface26

Bfn as expected .... Hhhmmppphhh! 

MrsC10 im glad you dont have pcos what a relief! But that just shows how un trained gps are when it comes to pcos. I still firmly believe my gp saw cysts, put 2 and 2 together and made 5 nd assumed i had pcos. I say this because my hormone levels are normal and i have proved since april have had 3 periods on my jack! Yes stick around.

Nexis gl on cycle 4 i hope its not a long one this time.

Miss noodles i have days when im high on life and then i drop right down to where i cant even listen to certain songs without sobbing. Speaking of which as im typing this i need to switch tracks as cancer by my chemical romance is making me want to bawl!

Afm i am cd47 and im like yeh ok whatever happens happens.
Our fancy dress party was fun. Dp looked hot as a copper so he was arrested as soon as we got home (tmi) so if an egg was lying in wait.....may god have mercy on its soul lol!

I wonder where ghinspires gone? I recall she was seeing an fs like about now. I hope shes ok.

:dust:


----------



## nlk

mumface, sorry to hear about the bfn :( Hopefully everything sorts itself out soon!

I was just thinking about ghinspire as well! I hope she's ok. Maybe she's just taking some time out...If you're reading this, ghinspire, remember we're all here for you, and hope you're doing well. And I hope your FS appt went ok!

I have my pre-op on wednesday, ready for my laproscopy on the 9th october. Getting more nervous...we BDed last night, but the pain that it left me in was unreal...so I'm actually kind of looking forward to getting some answers!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Another scare :( had some bleeding. 5 hours at the hospital. Numerous tests including a very invasive Pap smear :( everything looks ok and they just put it down to low lying placenta. My monthly midwife app is now fortnightly to keep an eye on it. And I have to have a growth and fluid volume scan in the next week. Geez he worries me!


----------



## MrsC10

Hi ladies.

Hopeful: I've got my fingers crossed that the bleeding is all OK and that everything is fine.

I decided to take an OPK test. I haven't had any signs that O is approaching apart from a bit of pain on my right side. Well....I'm sure the test line was darker than the control and it appeared really quickly. Eeek!!
I've never ovulated in two consecutives months. I'm putting it down to the fact that I've taken AC this month again.

I'm still not amazing at this ovulation malarky....does the test line being darker than the control line mean that I'm ovulating like now?

x


----------



## scerena

Stayhopeful- I know what you mean I was going crazy waiting for af after provera... Af took 8 days I think it was I was just wanted to get on to my second round

Hoping the Menopur is all we need for our :bfp:


Nlk- do you usually get pain? I find bd hurts when I'm ovulating :( can't wait for you appointment tomorrow :)


Hopefulfor1st- so sorry for your scare Hun :hugs: I can't imagine how you felt but I am glad everything is okay and they are monitoring you closely :hugs:


Mrsq10- sounds like you are ovulating any day now :happydance: just bd away :)

Mumface- sorry about your bfn :hugs:

Afm- nothing new to report, I have my scan thurs and hoping that I get to trigger fx'd!


----------



## MrsC10

Fingers crossed Thursday proves to be a good day for you. 

Tested with a CB and got a smiley face!! So I jumped DH :)


----------



## nlk

I get some pains...but it's normally just at first, and then it kinda goes...this was really bad after as well. It's weird actually, because I have this funny feeling I might have actually ovulated by myself!! I've been getting really awful, sharp pains in my right side, and the only other time I've ever had that is with the drugs and Oing...So I took a OPK, and it was pretty dark. Not enough to say it was positive, but I've never had a positive OPK anyway...even with the drugs :shrug: I don't want to feel like I'm just clutching at every possible little thing, though, so I'm just ignoring it. It was a couple days ago, so will just wait and see!

How sad, getting excited over something so silly :dohh:


----------



## nlk

GL MrsC10! Hope you catch the egg!

Just a little something to cheer us all up on this MISERABLE, wet, cold, Tuesday...:haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0199.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsC10

Aww!! How cute is that!!

I hope that you did O on your own and that you were able to catch that egg. Good luck to you too.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats to all u ladies oving like crazy! 
Generally when u get a pos you'll ov in next 24-48 hours so I'd go for dtd 2x in that timeframe!
Had an u/sound Yest everything looked good, they said 99% of the time bleeding is unexplained!


----------



## MrsC10

It's good that they're not concerned.


----------



## scerena

*mrsc10* thank you :hugs: I bet your oh loved that- happy bedding :happydance: gl :)

*nlk* it's so not silly Hun :hugs: I hope you have ovulated the pains sound like a good sign :) I hope that holiday relaxed you loads and your body is doing its thing :) I had a nice natural cycle after coming bak off holiday I think I actually ovulated on my own for the first time :)loving the pic too so cute :)

*hopeful* that's great that your scan went well and all is good :hugs:


----------



## nexis

Nlk that pic is so cute! 

Nothing new with me, dh is still on holiday so we're getting plenty of bd in :D We just watched some of MTV's new programme "The Valleys" to see how bad it was going to be...my god we were not prepared! I'd just like to point out to anyone not from Wales that this programme in no way, shape or form shows what Wales is really like. My newsfeed on Facebook is all people saying how terrible it is :haha:


----------



## scerena

Glad you're getting plenty of bd in :) I bet oh is loving it!

I haven't watched the programme as if yet I might have to one day :)


----------



## miss noodles

Hello everyone! Wow - OVULATION PARTY! Can I join in?! So excited for you all, hope its good news, or that you're at least enjoying the journey :happydance:

Been a moody moo :cry: so stayed away a little while - trying not to be too negative... Woke up this morning and temp was down to 95.3(!!!) so hoping I really can join the ovulation party! It'd be my first proper o since I came off the pill in Jan 11 and is be on :cloud9: fxed


----------



## Katerz

I keep popping in to see if bfp 15 has arrived yet...come ooooon bfp 15 you're well overdue! 

Fx'd for you all!


----------



## scerena

*miss noodles* fx'd Hun your low temp sign is looking good :) hope you're feeling a lol better? 

*katerz* how's your pregnancy going?? Hope you're well?


Scan tomorrow hoping to o over the weekend and then ill be joining the o party too fx'd!


----------



## MsPeachyP

.


----------



## jojolabobo

Sorry to rant ladies but I'm so frustrated right now!!!!!

I still havent heard anything about my OV drilling, I would have thought even if its a long wait they would have got in contact with me at least to let me know I'm on the waiting list so I phoned my FS secretary she said to me....

'Oh no sorry, we sent off your referral but it was returned by the hospital you was referred to saying they didn't do OV drilling there'

When I asked her when she heard that she said LAST WEEK!!!! and then when I asked what was happening she was like 'Oh well I can talk to the doctor about referring you to a different hospital if you like but I don't know how long it will take'


This is the same secretary who lost my origional referral from GP which meant I had to wait a month longer than normal to see the FS.

:-( I feel like I'm baning my head on a brick wall!

So sorry, just needed to get that off my chest?

Has any one here gone private for PCOS, is it really expensive?

Thanks xxxxx


----------



## nlk

sorry to hear you're having issues hun! :hugs:

I don't know about going private...here, we have something called CARE, which seems to be very popular...I don't know whether it's worth looking into whether you have one near you that you could be referred into? Not sure on cost though. I know it can be frustrating sometimes, and they seem to be really disorganised...personally, I never rely on them to call me...if I'm expecting to hear something, I ask when I should hear by, and call the very next day if still nothing. it pays off, and makes my life so much easier :thumbup: Is there no way that you could ask to be referred to a different hospital, where you could see _their_ FS? It might be a bit further away, but definitely worth a try if you don't really feel 100% happy with yours.

Hope you can get it all sorted soon!


----------



## MrsC10

That's not on!! They should have called last week about that when they found out!! I looked into going private when I lost it with my GP. The first 'booking appointment' alone was very expensive. Like, hundreds. That's in Scotland though. I don't know if it's any different in England x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi ladies,

I was wondering if anyone know what these levels mean? I had blood work done and found out I have PCOS and my doctor sent me a copy because I'm going to see an ob gyn in Oct and thought it would be good to bring along. So I'm looking at it and i'm like  Maybe someone here could shed some light?

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/lilhippie/IMG_0642.jpg

also the "Testosterone, Serum is *52* H ng/dl 8 - 48" incase you couldn't read it well.

Thanks.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

The numbers after are the normal limits.
So your within range for testosterone, the only thing high is LH, and the 2nd thing shows u ovulated around time of blood test


----------



## hippiekinz

hopefulfor1st said:


> The numbers after are the normal limits.
> So your within range for testosterone, the only thing high is LH, and the 2nd thing shows u ovulated around time of blood test

WAIT! WHAT?!?!?!?! How could I ovulate, but not have a period??? I started Metformin the day I found out I have PCOS? I'm sorry - I'm seriously confused. lol

ps.s messed up on the testosterone it's 52 above normal - sorry


----------



## BabyyLove

i havent been on here for a while and well round one over with and according to my bloodwork i didnt ovulate with the 50mg of clomid so theyre increasing my dosage to 100mg but have to wait til friday witch is day 35 in my cycle if af doesnt come i have to test for pregnancy. i havent had any symptons beside my left bood hurting once and i had a pinch in my lower stomach when i was driving but its only happended once. :( So we'll see Next month ill be on Fish Oil 2000mg Metformin 2000mg Prenatal and 100mg of clomid and if AF doesnt come naturally then Provera will be added. I feel like im broken and i just cant be fixed. its only the 2nd round but well see ive been trying to make some dietary changes so maybe loosing weight will help ALOT! but its super hard having pcos. I just dont know anymore


----------



## nlk

hippiekinz said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone know what these levels mean? I had blood work done and found out I have PCOS and my doctor sent me a copy because I'm going to see an ob gyn in Oct and thought it would be good to bring along. So I'm looking at it and i'm like  Maybe someone here could shed some light?
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/lilhippie/IMG_0642.jpg
> 
> also the "Testosterone, Serum is *52* H ng/dl 8 - 48" incase you couldn't read it well.
> 
> Thanks.

the testosterone level which has been highlighted is high - your whole sheet looks very similar to mine tbh. High testosterone levels are a strong indicator of pcos. Your LH and FSH levels would indicate ovulation in someone without pcos, but these levels fluctuate constantly in someone with pcos. Were these CD21 bloods? Do you have regular cycles?

It's good that your doctor seems to have been thorough, and is happy for you to take this to your next appt. Definitely do that, because it makes it so much easier for them to get treatment started, without putting you through the same testing twice :) Not many doctors do this, so even though a pcos diagnosis will be likely at your OB/GYN (I'm guessing to look for cysts on your ovaries now) it's good that you seem to be looked after well.

I hope you stick around here. You will get a lot of support here x


----------



## scerena

Quick update- ill read through all the posts a little later ladies :)

Todays scan:
7.5 lining
1 follicle at 21mm the rest got left behind :happydance:

I triggered and it stung like a bitch!!!

Got to test two weeks today, they recommended every other day bd for :spermy: quality... What do you reacon ladies we usually do every other should I try every day for a change hmmmm??? In thinking I should stick to every other right?
The nurse was so happy everything went smoothly and said "I'll be waiting for your call in two weeks hopefully next time ill be doing your pregnancy scan" Im not getting me hopes up- was just lovely for her to be so positive bless her :)


----------



## Katerz

Go for every other day I think I read somewhere spermies need to recharge! Gooood luuuuuck!!


----------



## hippiekinz

nlk said:


> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone know what these levels mean? I had blood work done and found out I have PCOS and my doctor sent me a copy because I'm going to see an ob gyn in Oct and thought it would be good to bring along. So I'm looking at it and i'm like  Maybe someone here could shed some light?
> 
> also the "Testosterone, Serum is *52* H ng/dl 8 - 48" incase you couldn't read it well.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> the testosterone level which has been highlighted is high - your whole sheet looks very similar to mine tbh. High testosterone levels are a strong indicator of pcos. Your LH and FSH levels would indicate ovulation in someone without pcos, but these levels fluctuate constantly in someone with pcos. Were these CD21 bloods? Do you have regular cycles?
> 
> It's good that your doctor seems to have been thorough, and is happy for you to take this to your next appt. Definitely do that, because it makes it so much easier for them to get treatment started, without putting you through the same testing twice :) Not many doctors do this, so even though a pcos diagnosis will be likely at your OB/GYN (I'm guessing to look for cysts on your ovaries now) it's good that you seem to be looked after well.
> 
> I hope you stick around here. You will get a lot of support here xClick to expand...

Hi nlk,

I don't have regular cycles, in fact I'm still waiting for my period. I haven't had one since Nov 2011 after stopping my BCP. So I'm hoping the ob/gyn will give me something to start one.


----------



## nexis

scerena said:


> Quick update- ill read through all the posts a little later ladies :)
> 
> Todays scan:
> 7.5 lining
> 1 follicle at 21mm the rest got left behind :happydance:
> 
> I triggered and it stung like a bitch!!!
> 
> Got to test two weeks today, they recommended every other day bd for :spermy: quality... What do you reacon ladies we usually do every other should I try every day for a change hmmmm??? In thinking I should stick to every other right?
> The nurse was so happy everything went smoothly and said "I'll be waiting for your call in two weeks hopefully next time ill be doing your pregnancy scan" Im not getting me hopes up- was just lovely for her to be so positive bless her :)

I'd stick with every other day. FX'd :hugs:


----------



## RainAngel

hippiekinz said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> The numbers after are the normal limits.
> So your within range for testosterone, the only thing high is LH, and the 2nd thing shows u ovulated around time of blood test
> 
> WAIT! WHAT?!?!?!?! How could I ovulate, but not have a period??? I started Metformin the day I found out I have PCOS? I'm sorry - I'm seriously confused. lol
> 
> ps.s messed up on the testosterone it's 52 above normal - sorryClick to expand...

you dont need a period to ovulate. i got pregnant without having a period in 6 months


----------



## RainAngel

hippiekinz said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone know what these levels mean? I had blood work done and found out I have PCOS and my doctor sent me a copy because I'm going to see an ob gyn in Oct and thought it would be good to bring along. So I'm looking at it and i'm like  Maybe someone here could shed some light?
> 
> also the "Testosterone, Serum is *52* H ng/dl 8 - 48" incase you couldn't read it well.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> the testosterone level which has been highlighted is high - your whole sheet looks very similar to mine tbh. High testosterone levels are a strong indicator of pcos. Your LH and FSH levels would indicate ovulation in someone without pcos, but these levels fluctuate constantly in someone with pcos. Were these CD21 bloods? Do you have regular cycles?
> 
> It's good that your doctor seems to have been thorough, and is happy for you to take this to your next appt. Definitely do that, because it makes it so much easier for them to get treatment started, without putting you through the same testing twice :) Not many doctors do this, so even though a pcos diagnosis will be likely at your OB/GYN (I'm guessing to look for cysts on your ovaries now) it's good that you seem to be looked after well.
> 
> I hope you stick around here. You will get a lot of support here xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi nlk,
> 
> I don't have regular cycles, in fact I'm still waiting for my period. I haven't had one since Nov 2011 after stopping my BCP. So I'm hoping the ob/gyn will give me something to start one.Click to expand...

the metformin should start your period.


----------



## scerena

*katerz and Nexis* thanks ladies I think I'll bd tonight and then sat morning :)

Hope everyone's doing well?


----------



## nexis

scerena said:


> *katerz and Nexis* thanks ladies I think I'll bd tonight and then sat morning :)
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well?

I'm cool, just enjoying having dh home for a couple more days. Went out today for lunch with him and my mum which was nice. Started using opk's from today as its cd 11 on the off chance that maybe this will be a shorter cycle.

Edit: now I'm less enjoying having him home as I'm making a cup of tea and he's just informed me he's eaten all my digestives :cry:


----------



## miss noodles

Hello ladies
Screens, Nexis, hope this is the month for you. 

Sadly not to be for me - bbt chart is like the rocky mountains, though I had all the ewcm and o pains. 10/10 for effort, body, but sadly it wasn't enough. Roll on AF and we can try again next month.

Question for you all - have any of you considered at which stage you may stop trying? I mean, for many of us, having our own baby is our only desire and we will do whatever it takes; some of us want a family, but have boundaries in terms of the measures we will go to. DH and I have been talking a lot the past few days and I'm trying to work out whether, for me, theres a point when I'm truly comfortable with walking away, how far will I go and what will I do to carry my own child? It's a very personal thing, but I'd be grateful for your thoughts if you'd be happy to share.


----------



## scerena

*nexis* :haha: not your digestives :haha: good luck with the opk's Hun :) how long will your oh be going for?

*miss noodles* personally- I won't give up until I have tried everything and then Ivf if Ivf fails me a few times then I guess I would have no choice but to give up in a sense... Personally I think I will always try for my bfp- ive been ttc for years and don't get me wrong there's been times when I wish I could give up but I can't it's like I'm addicted and I won't stop until I'm holding my baby...

Like you said its a personal decision and I think you should just take it all as it comes, don't think of when it will be and just do all you can until that say comes (if it comes)


----------



## nexis

scerena said:


> *nexis* :haha: not your digestives :haha: good luck with the opk's Hun :) how long will your oh be going for?
> 
> *miss noodles* personally- I won't give up until I have tried everything and then Ivf if Ivf fails me a few times then I guess I would have no choice but to give up in a sense... Personally I think I will always try for my bfp- ive been ttc for years and don't get me wrong there's been times when I wish I could give up but I can't it's like I'm addicted and I won't stop until I'm holding my baby...
> 
> Like you said its a personal decision and I think you should just take it all as it comes, don't think of when it will be and just do all you can until that say comes (if it comes)

He's not going anywhere :haha: just meant he's home cos he's still off work. He's back in on Sunday after 12 days off.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Miss noodles. 
I have a sister in law who has had 8 miscarriages that I know of.
She's had at least 6 rounds of ivf.
I'm pretty sure she stopped the ivf years ago (weighing up success vs cost)
But I think she's now realizing she will be 40 in a year or 2 and it probably won't happen. 
I think after the ivf fails there was still hope it would magically happen. 
She's not taken my pregnancy well :(


----------



## RainAngel

miss noodles said:


> Hello ladies
> Screens, Nexis, hope this is the month for you.
> 
> Sadly not to be for me - bbt chart is like the rocky mountains, though I had all the ewcm and o pains. 10/10 for effort, body, but sadly it wasn't enough. Roll on AF and we can try again next month.
> 
> Question for you all - have any of you considered at which stage you may stop trying? I mean, for many of us, having our own baby is our only desire and we will do whatever it takes; some of us want a family, but have boundaries in terms of the measures we will go to. DH and I have been talking a lot the past few days and I'm trying to work out whether, for me, theres a point when I'm truly comfortable with walking away, how far will I go and what will I do to carry my own child? It's a very personal thing, but I'd be grateful for your thoughts if you'd be happy to share.

Mine comes down to the money factor. i can no way afford IVF, so if IUIs dont work - if i ever get to that point - that will be the end of the medically helped road. but i know i won't stop trying til its just not possible anymore. ive been trying for so long, giving up wouldnt be worth it.


----------



## miss noodles

Thank you for posting a reply ladies. This past week or two had been really hard on DH and I, and I guess we've just started talking about cost vs benefit - except, for me its the emotional cost as opposed to the financial one (thank goodness for our slow but functional-ish NHS). 

I've been told to temp every day for my fs and endo to see how I'm doing, but waking at 6am to discover that your body, once again, isn't doing what it should takes its toll and I think I'm starting to feel a little exhausted. 

To add to the mix, I also have bipolar disorder and many of the meds for the condition are not pcos or conception friendly - causing weight gain and changes in blood sugars. Following a difficult and very upsetting few months trying to find a suitable ldrug to take while TTC, we agreed to go med free - perhaps the biggest risk I've taken in my adult life.

We feel stuck between a rock and a hard place. I'm getting depressed and that won't help anyone. At the same time, my need to be a mother is overwhelming and all I can think or talk about. I have some tough decisions to make and I worry that if I take even a short break to get myself better again I may miss my opportunity or wind up feeling like its not worth the risk. 

I love DH with all my heart and its hurting him to see me so upset when I start every day. If I add that to my list of worries it all feels a little too much to carry. I don't know what to do and I'm terrified.

Not looking for advice with this post, just needed to let it all out a bit. Thank you for letting me air my feelings - its so complex and, well, BIG, that people don't often take the time or effort to really listen or understand. And, although the NHS is functional, you'd not believe how hard it is to get your GP, FS and psychiatrist to work together - none of them seem able or willing to empathise with me or try to understand what the other is doing.

Anyways, that's enough from me. I hope you all have a.nice weekend. X


----------



## nexis

Today DH and I have tackled our back garden. Knackered now and hoping for a negative opk later as there's no way either of us will be up for any bd later :haha: garden looks amazing now compared to before :D


----------



## RainAngel

miss noodles said:


> Thank you for posting a reply ladies. This past week or two had been really hard on DH and I, and I guess we've just started talking about cost vs benefit - except, for me its the emotional cost as opposed to the financial one (thank goodness for our slow but functional-ish NHS).
> 
> I've been told to temp every day for my fs and endo to see how I'm doing, but waking at 6am to discover that your body, once again, isn't doing what it should takes its toll and I think I'm starting to feel a little exhausted.
> 
> To add to the mix, I also have bipolar disorder and many of the meds for the condition are not pcos or conception friendly - causing weight gain and changes in blood sugars. Following a difficult and very upsetting few months trying to find a suitable ldrug to take while TTC, we agreed to go med free - perhaps the biggest risk I've taken in my adult life.
> 
> We feel stuck between a rock and a hard place. I'm getting depressed and that won't help anyone. At the same time, my need to be a mother is overwhelming and all I can think or talk about. I have some tough decisions to make and I worry that if I take even a short break to get myself better again I may miss my opportunity or wind up feeling like its not worth the risk.
> 
> I love DH with all my heart and its hurting him to see me so upset when I start every day. If I add that to my list of worries it all feels a little too much to carry. I don't know what to do and I'm terrified.
> 
> Not looking for advice with this post, just needed to let it all out a bit. Thank you for letting me air my feelings - its so complex and, well, BIG, that people don't often take the time or effort to really listen or understand. And, although the NHS is functional, you'd not believe how hard it is to get your GP, FS and psychiatrist to work together - none of them seem able or willing to empathise with me or try to understand what the other is doing.
> 
> Anyways, that's enough from me. I hope you all have a.nice weekend. X

If you ever need somebody to talk to, i'll be glad to listen. I have bipolar, too. Ttc while having bipolar is a whole different ball game. I've had to be taken off ALL my meds, and now research shows that i may *never* get pregnant because of those meds. the need - its not a want, its a need - to be pregnant often overwhelms the other feelings... or in my case, compounds them.


----------



## StayHopeful

miss noodles said:


> Hello ladies
> Screens, Nexis, hope this is the month for you.
> 
> Sadly not to be for me - bbt chart is like the rocky mountains, though I had all the ewcm and o pains. 10/10 for effort, body, but sadly it wasn't enough. Roll on AF and we can try again next month.
> 
> Question for you all - have any of you considered at which stage you may stop trying? I mean, for many of us, having our own baby is our only desire and we will do whatever it takes; some of us want a family, but have boundaries in terms of the measures we will go to. DH and I have been talking a lot the past few days and I'm trying to work out whether, for me, theres a point when I'm truly comfortable with walking away, how far will I go and what will I do to carry my own child? It's a very personal thing, but I'd be grateful for your thoughts if you'd be happy to share.

DH and I have actually been talking about that a lot lately. I'm adopted, so it's something that's come up. I think we've decided that if we get to the point where we need to consider iVF, we'll have to take a break and start saving. When we do that, we'll also start pursuing adoption and see which one works out first. The idea of not carrying my own child is heartbreaking, but I know from my own family that it wouldn't be any less my child if he or she came to me through adoption.

AF came for me yesterday, so I start Letrozole tomorrow and then Menopur injections. I'm really nervous about all of the new drugs this cycle.


----------



## miss noodles

Rainangel - you'd not believe how relieved I was to read your message. I've felt so lonely because of the complexity bipolar adds to an already difficult situation. I'll drop you a note privately if that's okay - thank you for responding.

Stayhopeful, thank you too. The rules around adoption re different in the US to the UK and I have been told by my local authority you have to wait up to two years after finishing fertility treatment to apply to adopt. I'm not averse to it and I actually believe it will be a fulfilling and rewarding thing to do - its just daunting how you have to be scruitinised to have something that so many can have by accident! I hope your experience as an adopted child was a good one and you don't need to walk that path yourself.

Saw my acupuncturist today - cried all the way through the session, but feel much better now. I've spent the evening at a friend's house and she cooked us lovely Japanese food, which was more virtuous than I'd expected. Going to get down the gym tomorrow and try to stop moping around!


----------



## MandiLou86

I to all my fellow PCOS-ers... I am Amanda and I am 26. I was diagnosed with PCOS at 21 years old and I have been living with it ever since. I am currently on Metformin in hopes of getting pregnant. I've never known anyone else with PCOS and it will be nice to have others to talk to who truly understand


----------



## RainAngel

miss noodles said:


> Rainangel - you'd not believe how relieved I was to read your message. I've felt so lonely because of the complexity bipolar adds to an already difficult situation. I'll drop you a note privately if that's okay - thank you for responding.

I know how you felt. I was pretty shocked to see your post. I got your message, and replied to it. :)


----------



## miss noodles

MandiLou86 said:


> I to all my fellow PCOS-ers... I am Amanda and I am 26. I was diagnosed with PCOS at 21 years old and I have been living with it ever since. I am currently on Metformin in hopes of getting pregnant. I've never known anyone else with PCOS and it will be nice to have others to talk to who truly understand

Welcome MandiLou - I'm relatively new here myself, but this is the most supportive group I've found and I hope you find us all helpful!


----------



## nexis

Welcome MandiLou86 :hi:

Cd 14 for me today, going to do an opk later but I'm not expecting a positive. Fingers crossed though I suppose :D


----------



## ghinspire22

Hello everyone. I just wanted to check in because it has been awhile. Things have not been going well at all. 

I miscarried/chemical pregnant in August. I found out that I had a UTI and high blood pressure. I think that my blood pressure spiked due to the fact I had a UTI that I had no idea about. 

The antibiotics for the UTI made me sick and around all of this I started having panic attacks. They are bad. I've gone to the ER numerous times thinking that I'm having a heart attack. They are that severe. 

My doctor put me on some medication to try and keep me from freaking out. I have had an echo done, EKGs done, and worn a heart monitor. Things have come out ok. They still want me to see a cardiologist however which will be in early October. I don't see a fs until December. 

Basically I have been living in hell. My body has rebelled against me.


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies. I'm Laura and I'm 24. TTC since Jan with a sperm donor. 

Just found out last week I have PCOS and started metformin.

Can I join?


----------



## MrsC10

Hi ghinspire!! Nice to hear from you. Although, not so nice to hear about all the problems you're having. I hope that you can get them all sorted and be back to your normal self soon. 

Welcome Laurac1988! You'll love it here.


----------



## laurac1988

Cheers Hun. Seems like a friendly group x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Keep checking for number 15!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I just went back to check as I knew it was soon, and mrs b is due in 3 days!
I also noticed on page 1 "ourfate" is pregnant and not on the bfp list but included in group numbers


----------



## nexis

Welcome back ghinspire, sorry to hear about your panic attacks. I hope they get everything sorted for you asap :hugs:

Welcome laurac1988 :hi: 

Afm, neg opk yesterday but there was actually a second line visible for once which has never happened before :) just waiting to see if it'll get gradually darker. I've been having a really upset stomach the past couple of days so I'm hoping that's to do with hormones rather than that I've caught a bug :haha:


----------



## jojolabobo

Hello ladies,

Sorry I've been away for a few days, was a bit stressed becuase of mess up with OV drilling but hopefully all sorted now!

Hello to all the new girls :) 

How is everybody's monday?

xx


----------



## nlk

welcome to all the newbies!

Ghinspire, it's so nice to hear from you. I'm so sorry you're going through so much stress right now. Hopefully the cardiologist can give you some answers, and help you get sorted out before you go and see the FS in December. Sending massive hugs your way :hugs:

hopeful, there was so many people joining the group, that I just couldn't keep up! And the problem was, there were a few people posting once, and then never coming in here again...at least the count I can keep up with :haha: I will go through and add people to the list who are still active in here!

I can't wait to add #15....I think it will be soon...I have a funny feeling it will be Scerena!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

This is my favorite thread to come back to multiple times a day, I just feel I shouldn't post on here too much anymore xx


----------



## nlk

I have no issue with you posting...I think it's nice to hear from people from the other side. I have more of a problem when people expect your support, and then disappear after getting their bfp...I'm not saying it about anyone here, because I'm pretty sure all our bfp'ers have come back and posted at some point...but I know in other areas, I seem to support others, and then they just leave. It's as if I was being used!


----------



## jojolabobo

hopefulfor1st said:


> This is my favorite thread to come back to multiple times a day, I just feel I shouldn't post on here too much anymore xx

Not at all, personally, even though I'm new to this group whenever I see you post it makes me feel hopeful. It's nice to see someone who has been through what I am going through and has had a positive result :)

Sometimes I look back at really old threads of people with PCOS to see how many people have pregnant or mum next to there picture now instead of ttc :)


----------



## jojolabobo

nlk said:


> I have no issue with you posting...I think it's nice to hear from people from the other side. I have more of a problem when people expect your support, and then disappear after getting their bfp...I'm not saying it about anyone here, because I'm pretty sure all our bfp'ers have come back and posted at some point...but I know in other areas, I seem to support others, and then they just leave. It's as if I was being used!

Sorry I didn't see your post when I posted lol xx


----------



## nlk

Lol....I think we posted almost at the same time!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

The other day I enjoyed spending about an hour reading back to the days / weeks leading up to my bfp! Just random things/ symptoms I wrote about in the few days b4. 
I check everyday....I feel like your all my close friends or something cos we confide in each other. I was thinking the other day about how there's a few of you I'd probably shed a tear for when you get your bfp!!


----------



## nlk

tbh, I feel really close to a lot of the girls in here, as well. If we all lived closer, I could honestly see us doing a meet! I think it would be so nice to actually be able to meet up! There are very few people that I have actually told about all of this ttc stuff, so it's nice to have people that not only know, but understand what I'm going through!

I LOVE YOU GUYS


----------



## Katerz

I check regularly to see how everyone is doing keep checking for number 15 too! Gotta be sooooon! 

Think I would've gone stir crazy ttc without knowing others were going through the same thing.

:dust:


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> This is my favorite thread to come back to multiple times a day, I just feel I shouldn't post on here too much anymore xx

I have no problems with you still posting :) like the others said its great to have people who have got their BFP's coming back so we all know it is possible to get there even with PCOS. 

I'm so glad this group is here, I've got a couple of friends with PCOS but they're not TTC so I haven't got anyone to confide in about this stuff who really understands. You're all fab :D


----------



## nlk

I'm the same, nexis. I have a few people I know that have pcos, but none are ttc, and they're either not that fussed about having kids anyways, or have it so mildly that it's not really posing a risk to their fertility...they still O on their own, have regular cycle, etc..So it's ncie having people that can see where you're coming from!


----------



## scerena

:hi: I hope all you lovely ladies are doing okay???


----------



## Aein

scerena said:


> :hi: I hope all you lovely ladies are doing okay???

hey scerena yea doing fine till now, counting days for my cycle start, so will go for Hormones test and DH test report to discuss with Gyn.... :shrug:

i hooe you are also doing well :thumbup:


----------



## miss noodles

*duplicate post


----------



## miss noodles

nlk said:


> I'm the same, nexis. I have a few people I know that have pcos, but none are ttc, and they're either not that fussed about having kids anyways, or have it so mildly that it's not really posing a risk to their fertility...they still O on their own, have regular cycle, etc..So it's ncie having people that can see where you're coming from!

I'll echo this. This group has been a wonderful help and its reassuring (although not exactly nice) that I'm not alone. Pcos is so complicated, too and everyone suffers differently - its nice to be able to speak with people who really understand that!

More drama at this end - today its a failed MOT. Writing this month off altogether, so hoping to relax a little, which will do me good! *deep breaths*


----------



## laurac1988

Positive opk for me yesterday, super positive this morning and now fading a little this evening. Had a donation this morning about 8am so fx!


----------



## MrsC10

Good luck!! Hope you've managed to catch that egg!!


----------



## Katerz

Hope you caught the egg Laura!

Noodles that sucks about your car mine is due mot next couple of weeks :( booooo


----------



## nexis

laurac1988 said:


> Positive opk for me yesterday, super positive this morning and now fading a little this evening. Had a donation this morning about 8am so fx!

Fx'd for you :flower:


----------



## scerena

*miss noodles* aww I hope your next cycle hurries up! Nothing worse than waiting for a cycle to arrive when you have plans/test :hugs: saw your chart fx'd you get your :bfp:

Sucks about the failed mot!!!

*laura* good luck with catching that eggie... :dust:


----------



## Aein

laurac1988 said:


> Positive opk for me yesterday, super positive this morning and now fading a little this evening. Had a donation this morning about 8am so fx!

best luck for you Laurac :flower:


----------



## StayHopeful

Wow, lots of posts today! Welcome back, ghinspire, and I'm sorry to hear about all of the problems that you've been having. Welcome to all the new ladies and hopeful, it's great to have you around here! Good luck catching your egg, Laura.


----------



## jojolabobo

Never thought I'd say this but.... Yay! My AF is here and that's only a 33 days cycle, the shortest since i started taking AC in July. My cycles used to be 88-90ish days so :thumbup: I'm quite happy with 33 days, that must mean it's doing something for my hormones! Now hopefully if I just O I'll get a shot at catching my little eggy :)


----------



## nlk

YAY for the short cycle! Hope this is your cycle! I think I'm deffo going to give AC a shot if I can't start my injectibles straight away!


----------



## jojolabobo

nlk said:


> YAY for the short cycle! Hope this is your cycle! I think I'm deffo going to give AC a shot if I can't start my injectibles straight away!

If you have long cycles can't reccommend it enough :) Also seems to make AF a little more bearable when it's here which is always a bonus :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

*stayhopeful* how is the injectables cycle going???

*jojo* yay for a short cycle :wohoo: good luck with this cycle Hun :hugs:

*nlk* how are things going with you???


----------



## nlk

The problem is, my cycles aren't long...they're non existent :cry: but I'll see how it goes after the surgery, and then go from there. I've been told I will be more fertile for a few months after, so I don't want to risk that, and then I don't want to risk pushing my injectibles back...so it might be that I wait until I am waiting for IUI or IVF or something :thumbup:


----------



## jojolabobo

nlk said:


> The problem is, my cycles aren't long...they're non existent :cry: but I'll see how it goes after the surgery, and then go from there. I've been told I will be more fertile for a few months after, so I don't want to risk that, and then I don't want to risk pushing my injectibles back...so it might be that I wait until I am waiting for IUI or IVF or something :thumbup:

Can't speak from experiance, but when I was researching it there were a lot of people who said it cant start your periods up when they've stopped. 

When is your surgery?

Scerena - how is everything going with you?

x


----------



## nlk

I think I will try it, because it's not as if I have anything to lose...it can't make them any longer :haha:

Surgery is next tuesday...one week left! Just trying to get hold of my FS to ask whether I was meant to go in for a HSG before the surgery, or whether my tubes will just be checked whilst I'm there...


----------



## scerena

*jojo* I'm good thanks I'm in my tww so it's a waiting game now and this is the part that's boring but really enjoying not injecting myself for a couple of weeks :)

*nlk* usually if your having a lap they check your tubes but well worth confirming :) also ask if they will correct any issue (if any) there and then, they did me but I've heard of ladies going back a second time as the 1st was just diagnostic!

Can't believe your surgery is only a week away :happydance: hope you're feeling okay?


----------



## nlk

:saywhat: there is no way that they are only doing this for diagnostic purposes. Sorry, no way. How rude! I'll definitely ask them when I get there as well. I just thought surely it's easier to do a HSG to check my tubes first...because the only way I can see them being able to check them during the op is to cut them open? If I can get around it, I will!


----------



## nlk

OK they literally just called me back. *deep breath*

Mine is diagnostic only :cry: which means I need to have a follow up to discuss what was found (the earliest opportunity for this is December!) and then to organise a second op to go back and sort it all out. I'm so annoyed. I'm going to speak to the person doing my surgery to ask if they can just sort it all out, because I really don't want to go back in.

I'm going to give the follow up appt guy a call now, and see whether I can book in now for it, and see whether there are any cancellations etc that means I can get in earlier. They're also saying that it's highly unlikely that I will be told the outcome straight away, which means I need to wait until December just to find out what the hell they did!

I'm so upset. Why would they put women through this?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh nlk good luck, what day is it? 
And Jojo congrats on your short cycle!!! When I came off bcp I had no period for 100 days at which point my fs gave me clomid straight away mid cycle (no provera) and I fell pregnant off it...so I have not a period in ages!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Omg nlk that is terrible :( hope u sort them out!!!


----------



## nlk

it's next tuesday. There is no way I'm going to agree them doing it as a diagnostic thing only. what a joke!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Good I think u should stick to your guns! Perhaps it's a consent thing- so maybe if you consent to several
Procedures b4 u go in may resolve it?


----------



## nlk

well they're saying unless you specifically ask them to fix anything they find, it's diagnostic only...but had I not checked, I was under the assumption that they would fix it there and then anyways! I mean, why would I think that they would put me under to then need to put me under again in 4 months time! It just doesn't seem logical!

Don't worry, I will definitely be sticking to my guns :grr:


----------



## laurac1988

Well... Donation yesterday and OPKs looking good...

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/th_b98a9922f0da627c3b02bdbe75b65cf0.jpg


----------



## jojolabobo

nlk :hugs: that is so frustrating for you!! I'm sure FS get satisfaction out of putting us through the torture of waiting because they seem to love doing it.

Can you ask them to do it non diagnositic? I'm not really sure how it works?

hopefulfor1st your sooo lucky for not having an af and for being put on clomid, that's what I really wanted but doc wanted me to go for drilling instead!

xx


----------



## nlk

I am going to ask, but apparently they might not agree to it...but that's the only way I can get it :shrug: it's so weird!


----------



## jojolabobo

nlk said:


> I am going to ask, but apparently they might not agree to it...but that's the only way I can get it :shrug: it's so weird!

How stupid! surley it would save them money to do it all in one go aswell (that's NHS main priority isnt it)!

Well I keep telling my DH I'm going to sit in a bath filled with Baked Beans for a week and get people to sponsor me so I can afford to go private! you can join if you like lol!

x


----------



## nlk

:rofl:

generally, I've found the nhs ok. I'm thinking I will start considering going private when I get to the ivf bit, because I'm only entitled to one round on the nhs, and there seems to be a bit of confusion over the age I need to be to be eligible. So I figure, if they say I need to be 30 or something, I will go private (whether OH likes it or not!)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hopefully nlk you can sign off on numerous procedures so they can do it on the spot. 
Do you st least get to talk to them b4 Tuesday?


----------



## nlk

nope :nope: I had a pre op assessment last week, but they couldn't tell me anything specific about my procedure, because they were just general....there were people getting all sorts of operations done, there. The only chance I will get to talk to them is when they come around to my ward about 1 hour before the op...it's stupid! And the actual doctor might not come round to me after I come around, meaning I might not even found out what happened.


----------



## nexis

I can't believe that nlk :nope: I really hope they will agree to do everything in one op rather than you having to go under twice :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*nlk* they just flow the dye through your tubes like a hsg whilst you're sleeping...
EDIT just read your second post- OMG what twats!! I think it's so stupid IF something was wrong why they don't do it there and then instead of making you go under again! 

They sorted me out there and then i filled out a form which basically said they can do anything they have to do teally and they did- I just don't get why they do that to some ladies! I am hoping and praying everything is fine with you and you won't have to do a second op :hugs:

And you might not see your surgeon after :saywhat: mine come round and told me she opened a blocked tube done the ovarian drilling and everything was now fine... She told me the important stuff and then spoke with the fs at my follow up! They're taking the absolute p*ss!!! Can't believe it- I hope there is nothing wrong that needs fixing so you will be fine, cant believe they're making you wait 2months to find out the outcome I can't even imagine how angry you are right now!!!

*laura* your opk's are looking great :) I hope you catch that egg :)


----------



## laurabe

I'm waiting to O.. this is my last chance before my appointment for the fertility specialist.. When I got this appointment thru months ago I really thought I'd be pregnant by the time it came round.. now its under 5 weeks away :(


----------



## scerena

Laurabe fx'd you will get your :bfp: I know what you mean I thought that too you still have a chance sending tons of :dust: your way


----------



## laurabe

I really thought last cycle would have been it.. it was the first time using Digi OPKs and I got my smiley faces and we BD plenty.. :-/ 

my OH's mother was telling me today how her daughter got pregnant twice while on the pill.. she doesnt know i'm TTC but still it wasnt great listening to her bang on about it.


----------



## miss noodles

nlk said:


> :rofl:
> 
> generally, I've found the nhs ok. I'm thinking I will start considering going private when I get to the ivf bit, because I'm only entitled to one round on the nhs, and there seems to be a bit of confusion over the age I need to be to be eligible. So I figure, if they say I need to be 30 or something, I will go private (whether OH likes it or not!)

Hey you, hope you've been able to unwind a little this evening. The NHS is a minefield of unfairness. In Wilts, some trusts offer 3 rounds of IVF provided you've a BMI under 30, married and a non-smoker - but this isn't the case for all. My BF and I both visit the same hospital for fertility treatment, get seen by two different docs and get two different levels of monitoring, despite the same diagnosis.

Times like these warrant the most severe of expletives and I hope you believe when we all tell you how angry we are on your behalf. Hope it all works out okay in the end - do keep us posted


----------



## nlk

It's horrible when you hear some of the stuff that people go through...I still think I've been pretty lucky with how I've found the nhs so far. It's so unfair, how differently everyone gets treated. I've had a fair amount of dealings with the nhs, and a lot of them have been pretty crappy. As a whole, it sucks, but I think I've found the one doctor who seems to make me count myself lucky - he's currently campaigning to get women who need fertility treatment seen in the same light as those with any other illness: our hospital doesn't currently have it's own infertility clinic, and we have to share with (get this)........the antenatal clinic :dohh: out of all the places they could have put us, how insenstive!

I definitely can see how angry you've all gotten for me! :haha:


----------



## StayHopeful

scerena said:


> *stayhopeful* how is the injectables cycle going?????

Good so far, I'm on day 3 of Letrozole and I start Menopur on Fri. Nervous about everything! I put the Menopur in the fridge when I got it today, was that right? There's two vials instead of one so I'm not really sure what I'm doing....


----------



## laurac1988

Well my opk is now negative. Thinking I o'd today. It's mine and DP's 2nd wedding anniversary today... So lovely that there's a little anniversary eggy floating around in there! Fx for an October BFP and a beautiful June baby!


----------



## miss noodles

nlk said:


> It's horrible when you hear some of the stuff that people go through...I still think I've been pretty lucky with how I've found the nhs so far. It's so unfair, how differently everyone gets treated. I've had a fair amount of dealings with the nhs, and a lot of them have been pretty crappy. As a whole, it sucks, but I think I've found the one doctor who seems to make me count myself lucky - he's currently campaigning to get women who need fertility treatment seen in the same light as those with any other illness: our hospital doesn't currently have it's own infertility clinic, and we have to share with (get this)........the antenatal clinic :dohh: out of all the places they could have put us, how insenstive!
> 
> I definitely can see how angry you've all gotten for me! :haha:

Ours is the same - the first time I went it was okay, I was so nervous I barely noticed. The second time I went I got asked for my maternity chart by the receptionist and you can imagine how that ended - fireworks, tears and all kinds of bad. 

Glad you've got a good doctor. Ours isn't horrendous, but he's also the first to admit he's too busy to give us the proper care we need.

Hope today is a little better for you


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Laurac, hope this not rude or too forward, but i got nothing to lose here, I see your in a lesbian relationship- and that just seems damn handy you have a spare uterus to use should yours not live up to expectations and do its job! Is this an option at all?
Sorry just get curious about these things :)


----------



## scerena

*laurabe* that's so frustrating how some people are so fertile and manage to get pregnant on the pill and we try everything right and it doesn't happen, that must of been hard listening to...

*nlk & miss noodles* I know that feeling- all my appointment are get this- in the labour hospital!!! You see people going for scans and others with their big bumps etc- although the labour ward is on a different level you still have to walk on that level- they've got their fertility clinic at the top where I go, sometimes I have to sit with ladies having scans if I'm their to see my fs- I agree it sucks so much talk about rubbing it in your face its totally not fair and they obviously don't get how hurtful that is!

The cheek of that asking you for your maternity chart *miss noodles*

*stayhopeful* there are all different ways of storage if they say to put it in the fridge then do so- have a look on the box?
What dose is each vial? And what dose have you been told to take???

*Laura* good luck sending you plenty of :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

It is quite handy  me and DP have spoken about it and although she's not 100% keen to carry, she would if I couldn't for whatever reason


----------



## Aein

laurac1988 said:


> Well my opk is now negative. Thinking I o'd today. It's mine and DP's 2nd wedding anniversary today... So lovely that there's a little anniversary eggy floating around in there! Fx for an October BFP and a beautiful June baby!

best of luck dear :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

Thankyou xxx


----------



## jojolabobo

Must be common to have infertility clinic's with maternity ones. We have that here too which seem very insensitve.

I remember sitting in the waiting room for half an hour with a video playing on, how to bath your baby, how to breastfeed your baby, how to do this and that for your baby.... and then I went in and was seen and was told I had PCOS I remember walking back out and seeing all the ladies with there bump's and just bursting into tears.

It's very insensitive but I think there is a lot of misunderstanding and underestimating the huge emotional effect infertility has on women.

Laura C - Hope you catch the eggy this month! 

xx


----------



## scerena

*jojo* sounds like a common thing! I really wish that they would have a better understanding its emotional for us all but I guess we have to deal with it we have no choice :shrug:


----------



## nexis

It's the same in our hospital, stuff playing on the tv about looking after yourself in pregnancy and seeing to your new baby :( I kind of just try to ignore everything around me when I'm there.

I'm in a really good mood today (despite the fact that I've got my flu jab later and nothing's happened so far on the opk front) because I had a renewal quote for car insurance of nearly £600...I was like um..not really any cheaper than last year...so I go to a comparison website and I get a quote of £370!!! :happydance:


----------



## scerena

That's a great new quote :)

Hopefully you will get a positive opk soon :hugs:


----------



## nlk

Wow, thats such a good price for car insurance! We just renewed ours, and it was £520 :happydance: this is good seeing as that's for both of us and we're both under 24...which makes your insurance go up! So deffo pleased!

Hope everyone's feeling good today! I really need someone to get knocked up so we can change the numbers on the front page! Who's testing soon?


----------



## scerena

That is a good price! Oh pays nearly £700 with 7years no claims and he's 28 lucky ladies!!!

I know right gives us hope once someone gets their :bfp:


----------



## nlk

:saywhat: do you have a massive car or something? That's crazy that it's that much!

I think it just feels as though we're going through a bit of a dry spell in here at the minute...and normally, when we get one bfp, a whole bunch of them come along all at once!


----------



## scerena

We've got a BMW 3 series... It is crazy!!

Hopefully someone will start off the bfp trend very soon :)


----------



## stevens2010

Hey ladies, hope everyone's doing well, I have my FX for you all!

I am 1dpo today and very nervous/excited about this cycle, it's my 5th round of Clomid and I am praying to God that this is the cycle where we will finally see those pink lines!


----------



## Katerz

Mine is £700 odd which isn't bad seeing as I passed test 2 yrs ago. 

Car insurance annoys me but its because i work in car insurance zzzzzzzz!!


----------



## miss noodles

Don't count on me for bfp - only 4 days til testing, but sure its not my turn. Good news though, FS said I should give Clomid another go and that the met should stop the pain being so severe this time round. Going to try next cycle and have the mental health people on standby in case it makes me all kinds of crazy again. We've decided that if Clomid doesn't work we will go for ovarian drilling then call it a day. So much heartache the past couple of months we know IVF isn't for us and we don't know how much more we can take - I guess the bipolar adds a dimension most can't comprehend and we stand to lose an awful lot by testing my ability to cope like this. It's sad to think we could just walk away, but I know we would be doingthe right thing. Let's hope it doesn't come to that. Bfp on Clomid next month!!

Hope everyone's okay. Anyone else due to test soon?


----------



## nexis

scerena said:


> We've got a BMW 3 series... It is crazy!!
> 
> Hopefully someone will start off the bfp trend very soon :)

Maybe he pays more because he's a bloke? I know they usually charge way more for boys than girls when they first pass their test. I'm also going to get 1000 nectar points when I switch because of the site I used to find the insurance :D 

Took an opk earlier, negative again. It's cool, I'll just keep trying :thumbup:


----------



## mumface26

Helloooo girlies I'm back! Not that I have been anywhere but I havent had time to post. I have been doing mega overtime as we thought it was time for new furniture around the home. So all work and no play make Joanne a dull girl......:nope: Worth it though!

Ok so I have been reading up on everyones post and would like to say hi to the newbies and if Ghinspire is stalking then :hug: and I hope and pray you are getting better.
One post which stuck out to me was Miss Noodles regarding how far would we go for a baby. Well, me I would go all the way...yes IVF and then adoption/surogacy but DP has other ideas. He is willing to do IVF the free one if we can have it but we cant afford it afterwards, I'm like hellllloooo its called hard work and overtime!!! When I think of all the money we waste on takeaways and stuff we dont need over the year I reckon we could save up easily.
Im like he is willing to borrow money for a car etc so why not IVF??? And mention adoption or suragacy to him and he doesnt want to know :cry:

My eldest sister went through miscarriages and eventually a still birth back in 98. she tried again in the 2000's until after m/c's with no explaination she opted for a full histerectomy (spell....??) as couldnt cope with another m/c.
She is now a full time foster carer and couldnt be happier. Ok they are not her children and she only has them for weeks or maybe months but she loves it. I would love to do that or even adopt but DP wont have any of it. Maybe he feels that he could never love a child that isnt his? Our opinions are totally different.
Its like when you watch children in need and hear of these children in care homes needed families it makes me feel like I could give them the loving home and the life they need. I will be their mummy! But dp....:nope:
So yeah I'd go all the way to adoption.

AFM well.......cd54, no af, cramps, 3xbfn but my boobs are sooooo sore and feel very hot and very tender as if they are bruised. 
I am tired but I think its coz of all the extra hours I have been fitting in at work. Im trying to get an appointment with my gp to see about an FS referral as they did promise if no bfp by october come back and we will refer you as you have pcos you needn't wait the 12months.
So at 8am each morning I am on the phone, on hold trying to get through. by the time my call is answered its no sorry all our appointments are gone. Now my work place are asses when it comes to appointments and want you to do them outside of work time. I start work at 12pm so have all morning so if I say my appointments at 2pm they wont be pleased :growlmad:
I feel super emotional too. Today at work a customer was so rotten on the phone to me it knocked me for six! I was nice on the call, I resolved her query and she was STILL rude.
After the call I slammed my headset on to my desk and started crying. That woman was so rude it actually upset me. I bet my team leader thought I was going potty as I just ignore it when customers are rude but today omg it really got to me. I was fine after a cup of tea and giggle with a collegue but the powers of hormones are unreal sometimes.

Maybe AF is coming afterall........best go find dp's head and give it him back after biting it off ealier :blush:

Sorry for the long post but I have been away for a long time. I will stick around this time!

:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Nexis - dp's care insurence is up for renewal end of this month. I hope they dont hike it up. Dp is 32 and driven since age 19 so he usually gets a good quote.
I want him to go on compare the meerkat as I want a meerkat lol!
I dont drive, I want to but Im afraid my insurance would be worth more than the car lol!
Keep trying those OPK's, they stress me out do those things. are you ok with using them?


----------



## StayHopeful

scerena said:


> *stayhopeful* there are all different ways of storage if they say to put it in the fridge then do so- have a look on the box?
> What dose is each vial? And what dose have you been told to take???

I got it from a mail-order pharmacy, that's what my FS recommended because it's cheaper. So it didn't really come with instructions. I looked it up on the manufacturer's website and it said room temperature or in the fridge, so I put it in the fridge with my Ovidrel. It has 6 vials total, 3 with powder in them and 3 with liquid. I think I may have to mix them? I'm going to call my FS tomorrow. I finish up Letrozole tomorrow and I'm due to start my injections on Friday. How are the injectibles working for you?


----------



## miss noodles

Hey mumface, welcome back. Thanks for replying. I'm really open to adoption too and perhaps DH's openness to it has made it easier for me to be.honest about IVF scaring the living daylights out of me. My mother grew up in care, but her parents refused to have her adopted and a close friend was fostered here, though was born in Thailiand. Both of them speak so warmly of the wish to have been adopted and it fills me with hope that even if having my own child becomes a non-option, I can do something amazing for a child who truly needs our help.

I have friends whose husbands and partners are anti adoption, but they've all got kids of their own or hold it so true to their hearts that they will some day have their own baby. I hope that you get pregnant and soon so that you two don't need to have that conversation again. I guess men and women work very differently and we have hormones to thank for that.

As for your doctors, I bloody hate GP surgeries and their insistance on making it difficult to get appointments. In my last post I said my fs said I should try Clomid again (this was a chance phonecall I made and got super lucky to get through), but I was so giddy with excitement I didn't ask if they'd monitor my bloods. I went to gp yest to confirm that they'd do a day 21 blood test on my Clomid cycle ans I was just met with rudeness and told my 10mins were up. I was pretty much told to go back to fs if I wanted a test! Grr. The NHS is a major bone of contention for me.right now!

Hope you're okay and af comes quick so you can get on with trying again.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Nexis - dp's care insurence is up for renewal end of this month. I hope they dont hike it up. Dp is 32 and driven since age 19 so he usually gets a good quote.
> I want him to go on compare the meerkat as I want a meerkat lol!
> I dont drive, I want to but Im afraid my insurance would be worth more than the car lol!
> Keep trying those OPK's, they stress me out do those things. are you ok with using them?

Welcome back :hi:

I want a meerkat so badly but the exact same insurance from their site was £20 more than on confused.com :dohh:

I've been ok with the opk's, would prefer to have a smiley face ones rather than my Internet cheapies but they're so damned expensive!


----------



## Aein

best of luck jojo


----------



## nlk

with regards to the car insurance convo, they've actually now put up the price of women's insurance prices, because there was this big thing about how unfair it was that men's was so much more...so we actually now all pay the same! (assuming the same situation...but they can no longer discriminate between sexes!)

stayhopeful, good luck with your injections! Hope they all go ok, and that you get your bfp!

mumface, welcome back! Missed seeing you around! Hope you're ok!

Had a loooonnngg day today, so just taking it easy this evening! Spent the whole day in lectures, and then had to go straight to work...I think it's been about a 12 hour day! Now I'm pooped!


----------



## MrsC10

Hi ladies. Looking for your advice...I've mentioned before that I've used AC on occasional months and O'd every time. The past two months I've taken AC both cycles for the first time and on both cycles I O'd. Just in case I didn't ovulate this cycle, I bought soy isoflavones to try out. Now I don't know what to do. Should I stick with the AC or give the soy a go?
I should also say that this cycle, O was a week earlier than normal. I normally ovulate on CD 27/28 with AC....this month it was on CD21. 

Any suggestions on what I should do??


----------



## miss noodles

MrsC10 said:


> Hi ladies. Looking for your advice...I've mentioned before that I've used AC on occasional months and O'd every time. The past two months I've taken AC both cycles for the first time and on both cycles I O'd. Just in case I didn't ovulate this cycle, I bought soy isoflavones to try out. Now I don't know what to do. Should I stick with the AC or give the soy a go?
> I should also say that this cycle, O was a week earlier than normal. I normally ovulate on CD 27/28 with AC....this month it was on CD21.
> 
> Any suggestions on what I should do??

Have a google - if you O already it may be best to avoid soy. From why I've read, soy is no good if you already o or have regular cycles - it can extend cycles or delay o in women who have a good rhythm. I took soy this month (I'm irregular/non existent) but didn't o from what I can tell - testing tomorrow, but 99.99% sure its neg. 

There's lots of info out there, bit my gut feel would be not to try it just yet.

Hope this helps!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrsc10- I honestly would stick with what u know is working! Set a time limit ie 6 months b4 u stop? If your oving, your overcoming the number 1 pcos symptom!


----------



## stevens2010

Well ladies, I am 3dpo today (I think) and feeling very nervous! Anyone else in their 2ww?


----------



## laurac1988

Meeee! 3dpo also over here! Have the sorest boobs ever! I know it's ridiculously early but they hurt even when I just walk so it's kind of hard to ignore!


----------



## MrsC10

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mrsc10- I honestly would stick with what u know is working! Set a time limit ie 6 months b4 u stop? If your oving, your overcoming the number 1 pcos symptom!

I think you might be right. I'll keep going with the AC get my BFP, 6 months is up, or it stops working for some reason. They tell you not to take it for more than 6 months at any one time anyway. I think after six months I'll take soy for a couple of cycles and then see if that works. If nothing, I'll go back to the AC again.
I don't have regular cycles or O on my own so the soy shouldn't intefere with things too much.....right?

I'm 10dpo today and testing on Sunday. Had zero symptoms so pretty sure a BFN is on the cards. I've got the wine and chocolate on standy to make me feel better :flower:


----------



## MrsC10

stevens2010 said:


> Well ladies, I am 3dpo today (I think) and feeling very nervous! Anyone else in their 2ww?

Fingers crossed that your 5th Clomid round is the one!! Only 12 days left until you test (doesn't sound long when you say it like that) :HUGS:


----------



## scerena

*nexis* nope he been driving 7 years but its a very expensive £14,000 car maybe that's why?! We don't mind like £70 a month though really its not that much... He has 7 years no claims but we don't mind :)
How's your cycle going?

*mumface* :hi: welcome back :)

*stayhopeful* sorry for the long reply- you already know probably but sounds like one powder and one vial mix :)
They're fine thanks I'm in my tww so no jabbing for about another week :)

*stevens2010* I'm in my tww :) I triggered last Thursday so I should be around 6dpoish :)
When will you test??

*laura* I've had agonising sore boobs since o, but they're calming down now :) when will you test?

*mrsc10* sometime you hear that no sympoms is a good thing Hun :) fx'd tightly for Sunday for you :) 

*nlk* how have you been feeling Hun? 4 days until you op :) I hope you have a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi ladies! 
Well today I had a follow up check up from my bleed 11 days ago, all is good, but midwife did say when they swabbed me last Monday I was developing moderate case of thrush! Nice of them to let me know since then, I just assumed this was the normal excess discharge u get when pregnant! 
So- does anyone have any other pcos sites they visit ? 
I'm interested to know what my body will do after the birth, what I should do re contraception etc.


----------



## nexis

scerena said:


> *nexis* nope he been driving 7 years but its a very expensive £14,000 car maybe that's why?! We don't mind like £70 a month though really its not that much... He has 7 years no claims but we don't mind :)
> How's your cycle going?
> 
> *mumface* :hi: welcome back :)
> 
> *stayhopeful* sorry for the long reply- you already know probably but sounds like one powder and one vial mix :)
> They're fine thanks I'm in my tww so no jabbing for about another week :)
> 
> *stevens2010* I'm in my tww :) I triggered last Thursday so I should be around 6dpoish :)
> When will you test??
> 
> *laura* I've had agonising sore boobs since o, but they're calming down now :) when will you test?
> 
> *mrsc10* sometime you hear that no sympoms is a good thing Hun :) fx'd tightly for Sunday for you :)
> 
> *nlk* how have you been feeling Hun? 4 days until you op :) I hope you have a speedy recovery :hugs:

It's cool, cd 19 today. Still no pos opk but bd'ing every other day in the hopes that if I do O at some point, we might catch it :) how are things going with you?


----------



## laurac1988

Scerena - not sure. Will give it a week and see how i feel


----------



## Aein

Girls,

let me help please, i am just stick on a point, actually i have to go for hormones test on CD2, if my periods start tdy evening after 4 or in night, so when should i go for tests:nope:


----------



## stevens2010

FX for the girls in the 2ww! I had sharp poking pains low down on my left side yesterday and a slight dull ache today at 4dpo. FX it's a bean or two!


----------



## scerena

*stevens* fx'd TIGHTLY for you :dust: :dust: :dust:

*nexis* every other day bd will have all your basis covered gl Hun :hugs:

*laura* gl when you decide to test :hugs:

*aein* don't worry if its day/evening as long as its a bright red full flow then you class that as day one... Gl :)

*nlk* how are you Hun? Not long until your op :hugs:


AFM- Im currently 9days past trigger and about 8dpo really hope it happens this cycle or next otherwise I will be setting up to do egg sharing :)

Gl everyone :dust:


----------



## Aein

thanks Scerena, here CD32 started, 11dpo and no AF yet


----------



## scerena

Fx'd that af doesn't show at all :hugs:


----------



## Aein

scerena said:


> Fx'd that af doesn't show at all :hugs:

yea but still waiting thinking, some more days :baby:


----------



## laurac1988

4dpo for me. Sore boobs since late night 2dpo. Tummy cramps since day of ov. Now sore throat and ringing ears... And slight nausea


----------



## AshB

Hi! Glad that I found this thread! I am 25, diagnosed with PCOS in Dec'11. 4 rounds of clomid, no luck. On round 2 of letrozole and I'm on CD3.

:dust:


----------



## gsdowner1

ok well i haven't been on here in a while, no update really. Not preggers yet... :/


----------



## miss noodles

Hey ladies, how are we all?
Laura - sounds exciting. I hope this is the early days of something great!

I'm having some time off - no symptoms and away for DHs birthday this weekend, so tested and BFN yesterday. Not surprised, or even really too upset -this was the month from hell in terms of my stress levels and that is not the way I want to start a pregnancy. Had a welcome consolation prize of a Chinese and a glass off red.

Don't know if I mentioned, but I managed to have a chat on the phonewith our fs nurse at the hospital who agreed I should try Clomid again - going to hope for AF soon (started provera yest too) so we can crack on with that. Hope that I won't need my next appt in March.

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## MrsC10

12 dpo today and took a test...bfn. Start the AC today in prep for AF and then on to the next cycle x


----------



## stevens2010

5dpo for me (I think) and I've had on and off mild AF type cramps and a belly ache that lasted only a few minutes... Feeling excited but don't want to get carried away. Praying!


----------



## nexis

Welcome AshB :hi:

Afm, nothing to report. Cd 21 today, still on the met and just under 2 weeks til I go back to hospital :) hope everyone's doing well :D


----------



## laurac1988

Am 5dpo also with tummy cramps and sore boobs


----------



## scerena

*laura* hoping they're all symptoms :) 

*ashb* :hi: welcome :hugs: I am 25 too! Gl with the letrozole Hun :)

*gsdowner* :hi: sorry you haven't got your bfp I hope it won't be much longer :hugs:

*missnoodles* I hope that you don't need your next appointment :) gl with the clomid and the Chinese and red sounds lovely :)

*mrsc10* I am sorry for the bfn- I hope you still get a surprise :hugs:

*stevens2010* fx'd the symptoms will give you you're bfp :hugs: gl :dust:

*nexis* any signs of o yet??? Hope the hospital visit flys round :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Good luck to all u ladies, stalking hardcore!


----------



## Katerz

Come on mr storky deliver them bfp's.

Fx'd for you all xxxx


----------



## wantingabump

I am 25 years old, DH and I have been TTC for 3 months now but since TTC my body started acting funky. This month I missed my period...was SURE I was pregnant, to a HPT and it was negative...another...negative...another BFN. I called my doctor and she had me come in last week since I have never missed a period. Ever. She took blood tests, and I had an ultrasound. Blood test came up negative, ultrasound showed two ovaries covered in polyps. The ultrasound tech said more than she was supposed to and basically told me I wasn't ovulating. I literally cried all day wednesday, and then Thursday felt like I was living in a nightmare. Can anyone shed some positive perspective on PCOS? I am not positive that is what I have yet, but farely certain. 

The blood tests showed that I was normal on all hormone levels except my prolactin level was higher than it should be. 

I am so scared that I am not going to be able to have children, and I feel like everything I have read online makes me feel worse. 

ugh. help?!


----------



## Katerz

wantingabump said:


> I am 25 years old, DH and I have been TTC for 3 months now but since TTC my body started acting funky. This month I missed my period...was SURE I was pregnant, to a HPT and it was negative...another...negative...another BFN. I called my doctor and she had me come in last week since I have never missed a period. Ever. She took blood tests, and I had an ultrasound. Blood test came up negative, ultrasound showed two ovaries covered in polyps. The ultrasound tech said more than she was supposed to and basically told me I wasn't ovulating. I literally cried all day wednesday, and then Thursday felt like I was living in a nightmare. Can anyone shed some positive perspective on PCOS? I am not positive that is what I have yet, but farely certain.
> 
> The blood tests showed that I was normal on all hormone levels except my prolactin level was higher than it should be.
> 
> I am so scared that I am not going to be able to have children, and I feel like everything I have read online makes me feel worse.
> 
> ugh. help?!

Honestly don't get down about it hun drs and fertility specialists can do all sorts to kick start ovulation. 

Hubby and I were trying for 4 years, after a long battle with my rubbish GP I got referred to fertility specialist and we got our bfp on our 2nd round of clomid. 

Stay positive it's a tough journey but good things DO happen xxxx


----------



## jojolabobo

Wantingabump - I felt very much like you when I first got told I had PCOS, completely hopeless and imagine all of the worst case situation. But on doing some researching, and reading stories of lots of people on bnb especially this thread you realise there is actually so much that can be done for PCOS now days. Like Katerz said docs can do a lot to start ovulation now days :)

Get your GP to refer you to an FS and discuss all your options, but try to do your own research so you know what you want :)


Update on me I'm currently cd8 i think AC is really kicking in now (been taking it since July) because by BBT this month no longer looks like rocky road mountains lol! Thinking I will start taking OPK's today. Just wondering when do you girls think is the best time to take them. I can't take them at 2.00pm which is supposed to be best becuase I'm at work and they take up to 10mins to show results.

So do you think its best to do morning, or evening or both??

Also still havent heard anything form hospital re my OV drilling so I'm going to ring them today. I've also got another appointment with a pcos/infertility specialist becuase I want to get a 2nd opionion on everyting :)

FX for all you ladies in your 2ww :) XX


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Opks aren't great at all for Pcosers- but I do know they are not recommended for first morning use as LH builds up during the day


----------



## jojolabobo

hopefulfor1st said:


> Opks aren't great at all for Pcosers- but I do know they are not recommended for first morning use as LH builds up during the day

Yeah I've heard that, and I have high levels of LH anyway so I always get a faint line even though I'm not ovulating. I've never had a pos opk though (currently annovulatory but hoping ac will sort that out).

Might try in the evenings though, but don't want false pos giving me hope if you know what I mean.

xx


----------



## nlk

even though you might always get a faint line, a lot of people (both with or without pcos) always have a line. It's highly unlikely that you would get a true positive, where the test line is actually darker than the control line. I know I've never had one, anyways :shrug:

It is a good way of trying to see where your body's at, I find. As long as you know that you should look out for some of the other signs of ovulation as well, rather than completely relying on OPKs.


----------



## jojolabobo

I think I will still give them a go. What time of day do you take yours?

Is it your op tomorrow? FX it all goes ok for you :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I never got a positive- but obviously I did ovulate that month....


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> I never got a positive- but obviously I did ovulate that month....

I was the same as this...


Hope all you girls are ok xx


----------



## nlk

I normally take my OPKs about 4pm. I've got a positive when I was taking the fertility meds, and every other one always had a second line, but rarely anything significant.

Mrs.B, I can't believe you're 40 weeks already! Have you been having any signs yet?! Exciting!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I don't think baby believes it either, shes not coming! :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

oh mrs b i was reading back through this thread the other day and thinking of you!!
best of luck xxx

oh and nlk i hope u get somewhere with your surgery tomorrow!!


----------



## nlk

yeah, surgery tomorrow! arghhh! So I don't think I will be around for a few days! Hope to have some bfps to update when I get back!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

haha id be the opposite after surgery.... id be bored so online constantly
\


----------



## jojolabobo

hopefulfor1st said:


> I never got a positive- but obviously I did ovulate that month....

Lol that is good to know :) I think I will go with afternoon opk's then can't hurt I'm sure and I'm convience AC is doing somethign positive to my cycles!

Hope all goes well for you nlk, use it as an excuse to put your feet up and be waited on hand and foot! I would lol!

xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey Jojo you've got a specialist appointment next week too.... Exciting!!!


----------



## jojolabobo

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hey Jojo you've got a specialist appointment next week too.... Exciting!!!

Yeah can't wait! Just wasn't fully happy with what last man said and how long everything was taking so I booked a private appointment :S (my hubbys bday present to me lol)

If it gives me the answers I need though and moves everything along faster its worth it. If he still thinks I need the op before any meds then I'll ask him to re-refer to NHS because you get seen much faster if you have a private referral :) xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's a gamble either way.... My doc said 3 rounds of clomid and if unsuccessful he'd do a hsg and sa and dig deeper. And the date I was meant to return after 3 months I was having my 12 week scan.
Whereas nlk went straight to the drugs too, and after months still needs the surgery anyway but has used her rounds of drugs. It's a really hard decision :( at least after 2 docs you can make an informed decision.


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> oh mrs b i was reading back through this thread the other day and thinking of you!!
> best of luck xxx

Thank you :) I will come back and update when she is here! Hopefully not too long



nlk said:


> yeah, surgery tomorrow! arghhh! So I don't think I will be around for a few days! Hope to have some bfps to update when I get back!

 Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Be sure to post is a pic mrs b!


----------



## jojolabobo

hopefulfor1st said:


> It's a gamble either way.... My doc said 3 rounds of clomid and if unsuccessful he'd do a hsg and sa and dig deeper. And the date I was meant to return after 3 months I was having my 12 week scan.
> Whereas nlk went straight to the drugs too, and after months still needs the surgery anyway but has used her rounds of drugs. It's a really hard decision :( at least after 2 docs you can make an informed decision.

Yeah Definatley! I don't mind having op first its just my origional gyno surgery sent referal to wrong hospital, and then lost it and had to send it again to second hospital so its been a whole month with nothing being done. And It took me a month longer than it should have to get seen in the first place becuase they lost my GP referral so it's sort of made me not have much faith in them. Also he was really patronising telling me 'You do not it takes a sperm and an egg to make a baby' like I might think that stalks bring them!!:shrug:

When I was looking at private FS he came up and it said he speciality is women who need hystorectomy or when their womb come's away so I though if I see someone who I know specialises in infertility and PCOS it will just put my mind at rest. :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My fs was the regions ivf specialist and holds seminars from Newcastle to Sydney, he was wonderful. Having a good dr makes all the difference


----------



## jojolabobo

hopefulfor1st said:


> My fs was the regions ivf specialist and holds seminars from Newcastle to Sydney, he was wonderful. Having a good dr makes all the difference

Defo, and you have a lovely bump to show for it :) xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hope things start turning around soon... We're due for a bfp streak here.
Love and luck to all u ladies, ill be watching everyday impatiently !


----------



## nexis

Hey all, still no signs of O but keeping positive :D


----------



## mumface26

Hi all sorry I have been mia again but I am taking a break from BnB and all other pcos/ttc related forums for now. I feel I read way too much about pcos and what if's etc so I am stopping as of now.

I would just like to say I may be silently stalking this thread as I want to know who bfp no 15 will be! :thumbup:

Also my time on this forum has been great, had some very good conversations with like minded women who are going through the same as me.

My af still hasnt come, my bbs are sore, 4xbfns and I am moody as hell but I'm not giving up. I am currently trying to see my doctor for a referral but trying to get an appointment is like trying to find the end of the rainbow. I am sure my (and other ladies) pots of gold wont be far off. :flower:

So yes, the support on here has been fab and I would like to thank you all.
Hopeful I love your new avatar and MrsB - going by your ticker you must be ready to drop anyday now....? All the best to you both! :flower::baby::flower:

Good luck to all my cysters on this road of TTC and I send you all sack fulls of 
:dust: and :hug:
:baby::flower::winkwink::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## laurabe

CD16 still waiting to O. Negative OPKs. This is worse than the 2ww.. this is my last chance before I se the fertility specialist


----------



## scerena

*nlk* good luck and I hope you have a speedy recovery hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I will be thinking of you :hugs:

*Jojo* Cant wait until your specialist appointment :)

*Hopeful* :hi: lovely bump :)

*nexis* Really hoping that you o soon :)

*laura* Hopefully when you o it will be a nice healthy egg and you wont need that specialist appointment :hugs:

*mumface* Sorry to hear that you having a break :hugs: I hope that the break does you good and relaxes you and you get a natural surprise :bfp: breaks can be so good for us sometimes :hugs:


:hi: to anyone I missed SORRY :blush:


----------



## Aein

mumface, i wish you happy days with lots of happiness and joys always around you, have a nice time, keep all of us in your prayers :happydance::hugs: :flower:


----------



## nexis

Mumface, sorry to hear you'll be leaving for a while. I hope that the break gives you some time to chill out and get your bfp, and you know we'll all still be here if you ever want to come back :hugs:


----------



## hippiekinz

Hey Ladies, 

I have a weird/random question. (probably will end in a :dohh: )

How do you spot on FF? There's a section that says spotting not found because I never recorded. When I wipe after going to the bathroom, in the past two days, I've noticed creamy CM on the tissue. Not a lot, but enough to safe WTF is that? So would seeing creamy CM be considered spotting or is spotting when you see the brown discharge?

I know random/weird question. lol.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hippiekinz- spotting is light bleeding, not creamy cm.

Mumface- for all we know you will be number 15!!


----------



## nexis

Hippiekinz, as hopeful said spotting is light bleeding. I count it as spotting rather than af if its just when you wipe and not enough to reach a pad.


----------



## hippiekinz

:dohh::oops::dohh::oops::dohh::oops::dohh::oops::dohh::oops::dohh::oops::dohh::oops:
See I knew that would of turned into a :dohh: question.:oops:
Does everyone get spotting? Just wondering. All I see when I wipe is creamy CM which hasn't happen before.

I feel so dumb atm..:oops:


----------



## StayHopeful

Mumface, you will be missed and I hope your break does you good! I took a break over the summer and it was exactly what I needed.

I know I'm a little late on the opk discussion, but they always seemed to work for me. I used the Clear Blue digital ones and I always got a smiley right before my ultrasound showed o while I was on Clomid.

I had a scan today, I did an extra menopur injection tonight and I'll do a trigger shot tomorrow, then an IUI on Wednesday and possibly another IUI on Thursday. I'm just having a hard time getting my hopes up this month. I keep feeling like it hasn't worked yet, why would it this month?


----------



## miss noodles

nlk said:


> yeah, surgery tomorrow! arghhh! So I don't think I will be around for a few days! Hope to have some bfps to update when I get back!

Best of luck for today!


----------



## nexis

Good luck for your surgery nlk! :hug:


----------



## jojolabobo

StayHopeful said:


> Mumface, you will be missed and I hope your break does you good! I took a break over the summer and it was exactly what I needed.
> 
> I know I'm a little late on the opk discussion, but they always seemed to work for me. I used the Clear Blue digital ones and I always got a smiley right before my ultrasound showed o while I was on Clomid.
> 
> I had a scan today, I did an extra menopur injection tonight and I'll do a trigger shot tomorrow, then an IUI on Wednesday and possibly another IUI on Thursday. I'm just having a hard time getting my hopes up this month. I keep feeling like it hasn't worked yet, why would it this month?

Thanks, I'm going to give them a go, I've got a load of the cheap ones from amazon and I'm starting from today fx ill get a positive one as I've never O'ed before :)


----------



## laurabe

Got a smiley face today.. off to hang a do not disturb sign and leave it there for 3 days lol. Really hope we do it this time .


----------



## Aein

:cry::cloud9::hugs::wacko:


----------



## misskaileigh

How is everyone doing???

I'm kind of excited, I figured losing some weight was a good idea to see if I could O. 
I had my first period in over 100 days after I lost 35 pounds, and that was Sept 17th. Now I'm playing the waiting game to see if I'm going to get another. I couldn't find my OPKs because the 17th was moving day.


----------



## Aein

misskaileigh said:


> How is everyone doing???
> 
> I'm kind of excited, I figured losing some weight was a good idea to see if I could O.
> I had my first period in over 100 days after I lost 35 pounds, and that was Sept 17th. Now I'm playing the waiting game to see if I'm going to get another. I couldn't find my OPKs because the 17th was moving day.

hi, doing fine dear and spending days in counting

yup i also heard loosing weight is best to get thorugh PCOS and your body stable to O. 
although i haven't diagnosed with PCOS but frm last 2 weeks i have also changed my diet to loose weight.

i am also 7 days up for periods, still no clue of it, trying to visit Dr tomorrow or on Thu to get what actual is going on a bfp or :cry:


----------



## Katerz

For those using opk's (and finding they work) have you read up on the sperm meets egg plan (smep). We tried it and got our bfp obviously I can't say for definate that it was because of that or not as I was using clomid and pressed (well the uk equivalent!)

It could be worth a go though if you don't know about it?

Sending dust and positive vibes to you all xxx


----------



## misskaileigh

Aein said:


> misskaileigh said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing???
> 
> I'm kind of excited, I figured losing some weight was a good idea to see if I could O.
> I had my first period in over 100 days after I lost 35 pounds, and that was Sept 17th. Now I'm playing the waiting game to see if I'm going to get another. I couldn't find my OPKs because the 17th was moving day.
> 
> hi, doing fine dear and spending days in counting
> 
> yup i also heard loosing weight is best to get thorugh PCOS and your body stable to O.
> although i haven't diagnosed with PCOS but frm last 2 weeks i have also changed my diet to loose weight.
> 
> i am also 7 days up for periods, still no clue of it, trying to visit Dr tomorrow or on Thu to get what actual is going on a bfp or :cry:Click to expand...


I suggest no soda, no fast food, no white bread or pasta, only whole grains, and fill up on veggies and proteins. Limit the sugars. You can eat a ton of tasty foods still and the weight should come off easily if you make sure you eat properly and exercise a little. My 35 pounds came off in less than 2 months!


----------



## Aein

Seriousy i just knew abt this term SMEP plan, i really dun know what exactlt its function, and who can apply it??


----------



## Aein

Agree with you Kailegh, veggies, whole beans, proteins, lots of fruits and cooking only in olive oil also stable you to maintain your weight  

i m afraid next week we are flying for home, lolzz our diet will again got disturbed dere m sure


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Smep is pretty much just having sex every 2nd day after your period. and day b4 , of and after ov.
Pretty much what most people do anyway


----------



## Aein

hopefulfor1st said:


> Smep is pretty much just having sex every 2nd day after your period. and day b4 , of and after ov.
> Pretty much what most people do anyway

ohh yes, the way everyother couple takes care of, see m nt much positive for a bfp this month, just because we havent smep on actual date or time, coz of DH tests, :cry:

but still if i got a bfp, dis will be a miracle for me :happydance:


----------



## StayHopeful

We tried SMEP, I think the reason it didn't work for us is that the Clomid was drying up my CM. I basically had none, so even with preseed it wasn't enough. Now I'm on to a different drug and IUIs. My 2nd IUI is tomorrow morning... FX that it works this time!


----------



## Aein

stayhopeful, somewhere i also read about eggwhite usage, dis basically used after intercourse to move sperm inside on right position... dun know anyobe here tried it or not


----------



## scerena

*stayhopeful* good luck with your iui today :hugs:

*aein* your chart is looking real good :)

*nlk* I hope that all went well yesterday Hun- I wrote in your journal :hugs: hope you have a speedy recovery :hugs:

*misskayleigh* congrats on your weight loss Hun thats fab :hugs:

:hi: to anyone that I missed only had a chance to read the last two pages :)


----------



## Aein

scerena, today i m planning to visit gyn, lets hope for the best  

but justnow i got very pain in lower abdomen n slowly it moves on back side :(


----------



## scerena

Gl with your appointment :hugs:

Ask them about your pain- lower abdomen pain can be ovulation :)


----------



## Aein

yea InshahAllah i hope for da best too


----------



## Aein

scerena, i am little afraid last night we did intercourse, this thing can effect pre pregnancy or not? 

like i m 8 days late on my mensis nt done any test yet, so ....


----------



## Aein

ehhh so here started light bleeding, so i postponed my visit to Dr:dohh:

now tomorrow will go for my hormones test, and also an appointment with dr to discuss on my and dh reports result ... m already back in queue gals :nope::blush:


----------



## scerena

Sorry af got you Hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I hope your reports are good, will they start you on meds this cycle??


----------



## Aein

scerena said:


> Sorry af got you Hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I hope your reports are good, will they start you on meds this cycle??

Scerena, let see what reports came tomorrow and what Dr prescribed me :blush:

as we are also flying for Home in Pakistan on 17th.. and after 21 days my dh will back but i stay alone there with my family for some more time may bea month, so all situation i will discuss with her to get a perfect treatment start :kiss:


----------



## nlk

Back! :wave:

surgery went well - no endo (or very little which was olf) and tubes are fine. FS doesn't want me to have to wait until december, so has told me to book a tracking scan (even though I don't need one :haha:) and he will come in and have a consultation with me! He was also the one to actually do my procedure, which made me much more relaxed :thumbup:

Still quite sore, but definitely getting better!


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> Back! :wave:
> 
> surgery went well - no endo (or very little which was olf) and tubes are fine. FS doesn't want me to have to wait until december, so has told me to book a tracking scan (even though I don't need one :haha:) and he will come in and have a consultation with me! He was also the one to actually do my procedure, which made me much more relaxed :thumbup:
> 
> Still quite sore, but definitely getting better!

Welcome back, glad to hear the surgery went well! :hugs:


----------



## miss noodles

Welcome back Nlk - pleased it all went well. Fxd for the next few months!


----------



## Aein

So Gals,

my tdy appointment just finished, my hormones test done and report will came on Saturday, i hope for the best :thumbup:

rest my DH semen analysis report came as below;


Sperm Count ...... 40 Million (Dr said its fine but will increase some) :happydance::dohh:

Progressivle motility .... 15% (Dr said its v low atleast it increase by 60%) :cloud9::wacko:

Non Motile .... 70% :growlmad:

So his Dr put him on medication to increase the result, as per him, report is sumhow ok dont worry... should it be?? :wacko:


----------



## miss noodles

Aein said:


> So Gals,
> 
> my tdy appointment just finished, my hormones test done and report will came on Saturday, i hope for the best :thumbup:
> 
> rest my DH semen analysis report came as below;
> 
> 
> Sperm Count ...... 40 Million (Dr said its fine but will increase some) :happydance::dohh:
> 
> Progressivle motility .... 15% (Dr said its v low atleast it increase by 60%) :cloud9::wacko:
> 
> Non Motile .... 70% :growlmad:
> 
> So his Dr put him on medication to increase the result, as per him, report is sumhow ok dont worry... should it be?? :wacko:

Try not to be too concerned. When DH had his first test they werent great, but his second was amazing, then his third was normal! The fs told us to live clean, healthy lives and it should take care of itself. I don't remember the numbers etc - what has stuck with me is poor DHs face when they told him and the days of apologies that followed!


----------



## MrsC10

Hi everyone. Hope you're all good. Nlk: glad you're doing fine. 

I'm on CD1 today AF arrived in all her glory. Today has been a day of painkillers, chocolate and now pj's and hot water bottle :(

Question for you all.....I had my first positive OPK 2 weeks past Monday. The Tueaday after, the test line was darker than the control. I counted Tuesday as 1dpo but I'm now thinking that Wednesday should have been 1dpo. What do you think?


----------



## scerena

*Mrsc10* so sorry af got you :hugs/ sending tons of :dust: for you this cycle :)

*nlk* wishing you a speedy recovery Hun :hugs: great news! I wrote in you journal :)

*aein* his count is fine, the motility isn't too great but with meds it should help? What meds has he put your oh on? 
I agree don't worry too much about the 1st test my oh had 0.5mil now he's normal on tests since even things like colds 3 months prior can effect it :hugs:

*miss noodles* :hi: how are you???


Afm- Im 14 days past trigger I haven't tested can't bare to see another bfn :dohh:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi all, I'm new to the site and have been reading through this thread as I am 26 with PCOS, TTC 3 months. Could someone please explain what the smep plan is please?

Thanks in advance. You all seem to know each other well. Hope I'm not butting in! :-/


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome back nlk and I'm glad everything went well for you!

Ready2Bmum, welcome! The ladies here are wonderfully supportive. I don't remember the SMEP specifics, but I know there's other threads about it and you can probably google it too. From what I remember, you bd every other day until your positive opk, then every day for three days, then take two days off and bd one more time.


----------



## jojolabobo

NLK - Welcome back glad the surgery went well :)

Scerena - fx'd that this will be your cycle and you will get a bfp soon!

Ready2Bmum - Welcome! I dont know anything about the Smep plan but thought I would say Hello :)

I don't know if any one remembers the other day on here I was saying that my referral for OV Drilling and Laprascopy was sent to the wrong hospital so it was rejected and I had to phone up and ask for it to be re-sent to the right one...Well the saga continues...I still hadn't heard anything so I phoned Basildon Hospital (where I've now been referred) Spoke to the gyno dept...no record of my referral....spoke to new appointments line....no record of my referral...Finally spoke to the FS secretary whos said she was really sorry they have LOST my referral (for the third time) so she would look into it and get back to me...well that was monday, today is friday and I've heard big fat nothing, so today I'm hitting the phones again happy days :(

xx


----------



## nlk

welcome, readytobmum! :wave: don't feel like you're butting in at all, you're more than welcome here! the SMEP is basically where you just BD every other day, and the day of your O, and the day after. I'm not sure there's much more to it than that?!

jojo, sorry to hear they're still messing you around :hugs: it sucks! But I just wanted to say, I am originally from Essex, and know how crap basildon hospital can be!! :haha: I was usually at southend hosp though, and they were just as awful...It's only really now though that I can see how much they messed everyone around! Hope you get it all sorted soon though hun :hugs: Don't give up, stand your ground!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jojo- hope it gets sorted ASAP!

Nlk- what does that mean? Back to meds/ injectables?


----------



## jojolabobo

nlk said:


> welcome, readytobmum! :wave: don't feel like you're butting in at all, you're more than welcome here! the SMEP is basically where you just BD every other day, and the day of your O, and the day after. I'm not sure there's much more to it than that?!
> 
> jojo, sorry to hear they're still messing you around :hugs: it sucks! But I just wanted to say, I am originally from Essex, and know how crap basildon hospital can be!! :haha: I was usually at southend hosp though, and they were just as awful...It's only really now though that I can see how much they messed everyone around! Hope you get it all sorted soon though hun :hugs: Don't give up, stand your ground!

You must have been quite near to where I am! They done massive changes at Southend now so its really good and they see you quick I normally go there but for fertility they send you to Basildon, I wasn't to happy at first because Basildon doesn't exactly have the best reputation in the world :nope:

They are calling me back at 1...so we will see what happens, don't like kicking up a stink but I think it might be my only way to get something done!

Did you dr tell you what he is planning for you to do next?

xx


----------



## Aein

Miss Noodles, you are right agree with your point, 

what my dh is saying report is sumhow not correct coz normally when we do sex his P erect on full size, but when he goes for test it was nt like tht coz semen comes out via his masturabtion... so this is what we also considering

scerena, he is giver Provera 25mg to take dail and BION-3 daily too..... is Provera for man also??


----------



## hippiekinz

Well I woke up with more cramps, they were getting worse - like AF coming ones, and when I went to wipe there was a pink/light red tint. It wasn't to the point I needed a tampon. I went to wipe later on and it's gone  I have no clue what's going on. My temp this morning stayed the same as yesterday.


----------



## nlk

I'm going back with the plan of starting my first round of injectibles before christmas :thumbup: I like it when plans get moving!

Jojo, I'm glad to hear that they have sorted southend out...I didn't know that they didn't do fertility there though :wacko: there is no way I would go to basildon voluntarily :haha:


----------



## nexis

Welcome waiting2bmum :hi:

Jojo I can't believe the trouble they're putting you through :hugs:

Afm, I'm cd 26 today, bit crampy and I've had really sore boobs for a couple of days so we'll see what happens :)


----------



## scerena

*Ready2bmum* :hi: welcome :) the ladies on here are lovely :)

*jojo* thanks Hun :hugs: wow they're out of order kick up a massive stink!!! Did they call you back??

*aien* not sure it must be fine for him to take if he got prescribed it :) low sperm count- men still have a full erection, I hope though that he will see major changes in his next Sa :)

*hippiekins* I hope af stays away for you!! 

*nlk* how's things going with your recovery so far? Hope your not over doing it lady :) I hope you're feeling better :hugs:

*stayhopeful* how things going???

*nexis* have you ovulate yet? Soz I forgot :dohh:


*afm- anyone done a trigger shot before? I'm wondering when af should arrive? I had a 14day lp last injectables cycle (but I didn't trigger) I'm 15days past trigger and around 14dpo- slight crams like af is on her way I hope she decides to bugger off!!*


----------



## nlk

I'm doing better, scerena :hugs: the pain is going down nicely, as is the mass amount of bruising! The stitches don't look as messy, I noticed this morning when I changed the dressings :thumbup:

As for the trigger, I found that it was a similar amount of time to normal...so if you know roughly how many dpo AF arrived on your first cycle of injectibles, I imagine it will be very similar? Tbh, I think if you wait out your usual LP, then you would be okay to test :shrug:


----------



## miss noodles

Sounds like everyone has so much going on! Things have come to a bit of a stop for me. Not pregnant, waiting for AF. Willing AF to come soon, not holding out hope, but that's PCOS for you. Provera on Sunday (day 35) if nothing happens so I can get on with the 25mg of clomid to see if my body (and mind) will tolerate a 1/2 dose.

If I'm honest, I've given myself a proper hard talking to this week because I have been SOOOOOOOO grumpy! :growlmad: The mental health team are less than supportive - I've been feeling depressed, but all the drugs they recommend have side effects that will worsen my PCOS and chances of conception - blood sugars, menstrual irregularities and weight gain are at the top of most lists. Worse still, they're continuing to recommend drugs which may be harmful to a baby - not something I'd ever be prepared to risk.

Some of you may have been gripped by depression before, or know someone who has, but I can say in no uncertain terms that it's not somewhere I can allow myself to be again and seeing myself slip like this is not fun, nor is it fair to DH. When my bipolar is in full flare the depression is awful and I become incapable of functioning to even a basic level. It's usual for me to sleep from 7-7 and spend my waking hours weeping, or disconnected from reality.

I'm not going back on meds for the time being, we're going to have one last stab at clomid first. But as soon as that's done I need to take medication and that means I won't be able to conceive. DH admitted that he feels like he's losing me to it all and he can't imagine waiting another 18 months and seeing me deteriorate for the sake of a procedure like IVF which may only serve to make it all worse.

Ultimately, to be true to myself, it's likely to be game over for me, at least for a few years. The silver lining is that I'm incredibly open to offering a home to any child - short, medium or longer term - who may need a warm, loving home. We have made some enquiries about fostering with a view to getting the house finished and making an application by summer if we don't get our BFP. I just need to focus on getting well, healthy and stable again - something I guess I took for granted when I was on medication.

It's sad that we feel this way, but the NHS isn't resourced to deal with cases like mine and sometimes you have to just make the best of what you have and move on.

There's still hope in the mean time and we're not calling it a day until at least our next FS appointment in March, unless, of course, things take a bit of a nose dive. Working hard to prevent that though.

Sorry for such a morose post on a Friday night. I guess I had to let it all out sometime (the large glass of red has helped!)


----------



## nlk

miss noodles, I'm so sorry to hear you're going through such a rough time :hugs: is it that you're struggling to cope without your meds whilst ttc? I vaguely remember a few people who used to post regularly in here having that issue, and I think I might be right in thinking katherinegrey has also opted to stop taking her meds now that she is pregnant (with pcos)? I might have the wrong person though. I just thought it might help you to hear about/speak to someone in a similar situation to you :hugs:

I'm sure that you can't be the only person in this situation. Many other people must have had to deal with issues like this, and still manage to get pregnant!

If you ever need to chat or rant, just PM me :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*nlk* so glad you are starting to recover :hugs: if you need any help/advice etc feel free to send me a text :)
Thanks for the info about the trigger my lp is 14days and I'm 14dpo today so I guess af will be here tomorrow :shrug:

*miss noodles* I am sorry that you're feeling down Hun :hugs: I agree with nlk you are not alone, maybe start a thread on here somewhere?? I am really hoping the clomid will help you this next cycle Hun :hugs:

Fostering would be an amazing thing to do and I am sure you will be really good at it as you can provide a lovely loving home :hugs:


----------



## ready2Bmum

StayHopeful, jojolabobo, nlk, nexis and scerena...thank you all for the warm welcome! :hi: The sperm meets egg plan sounds pretty much like what I'm doing anyway! :sex: <---- :haha: I'm figuring out the smilies too!! :blush:

You will all have to excuse my ignorance while I work some things out. I dont know how to tag peoples names, and I am unsure of some of the abbreviations although I can make out what they mean.
I am also at the beginning of my journey, so am not on any meds as of yet, and dont know anything about them yet either. :shrug: Im kinda hoping I wont have to! I have my first appointment with my PCOS specialist on Decemeber 7th. We're both hoping that we'll have our bfp before then, but if not Im sure i'll find out about all these "lovely" meds at that point! 

I hope you all dont mind if I lurk around here a bit and get to know your stories. I dont really have anyone to talk to about any of this and it would be great to talk to people who really understand the situation. :friends:


----------



## nexis

*scerena* No O so far as I can tell, no pos opk yet. :)


----------



## scerena

*nexis* :grr: come on follies!!! I hope that you o soon :hugs:

*ready2bmum* lurke around Hun, we are all in the same position as you :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Jojo, so sorry you're having so many troubles with your doctors and nlk, glad you're recovering well!

Scerena, I started my tww yesterday. I finished Letrozole and menopur injections, then triggered on Tuesday and had IUIs on Wednesday and Thursday. i had 2 mature follicles on Monday at my scan, so hopefully one or both of them released an eggie. DH's SA was really good on Wednesday but not quite as great on Thursday, still hopefuly we covered our bases though. Now I'm on estrogen and progesterone supplements until my pregnancy test, and I'll also do an hcg mini-dose on Tuesday. Since I'm doing that, I won't be able to use a hpt so I'll have to go in to the doctor for a blood test. I've been super busy at work so I haven't had time to stress too much about this cycle so far. Honestly, I've been feeling a little detached. I can't seem to get my hopes up. I keep thinking that it hasn't worked for 10 months, why would this month be different? But I can't help hoping it will... I talked to my mom about it quite a bit, she dealt with infertility and eventually ended up adopting my brother and I. She said it's completely normal, I'm just trying to protect my emotions, but I feel bad that I don't feel more. I feel like it suddenly hasn't become as important to me to ttc, even though I know that's not true. Not sure if any of that made sense, sorry for the rambling...


----------



## katherinegrey

Just checking back in (as I said I stalk occasionally!) and hope you're all doing well! 

Yes, it was me with bipolar, I had to stop taking my meds when I discovered I was pregnant as I wanted to get through the first tri when baby is developing med free, and I really struggled. Dealing with the pregnancy hormones as well as the illness was absolutely crippling, in the end after V day at 24 weeks, I had to make the decision to go back on them, I'm VERY carefully monitored now, I've seen three different psychiatrists including a perinatal psychiatrist, an obstetrician and spoke to a few community psychiatric nurses who all concur that if I take a very low dose and am monitored carefully, the risks to my health are more than the risk to the baby, after the first trimester they usually say if you're struggling you can go back on them. I have to say the NHS have been very supportive, my midwife told me they're hot on mental health issues and pregnancy now and try to help as much as they can, everyone from my midwife and GP and regular psychiatrist to the obstetrician and the perinatal psychiatrists have been amazing, my only slight criticism is I've had to wait a while for the referral to the perinatal psychiatric team, but I was still able to receive support from a number of professionals, and at one point they even arranged for a psychiatric nurse to phone me everyday just to check how I was doing. I was (and am again now) on aripiprazole (brand name abilify) and noticed absolutely no change in my menstrual cycle and conceived on them (I was lucky enough that I had a fairly regular cycle usually between 28 and 36 days), so maybe it's worth asking for them? The regular dose is 15mg, but they also do a 10mg and even a 5mg dose, so you could be started on the lowest dose possible to see how they affect you?? I was on 5mg when I conceived, and take that again now and it helps a great deal. 

Sorry for the huge long story, I just wanted to share some hope that it's not the end if you resume medication, and if, no sorry WHEN, you get pregnant, there is additional support in place to help with any queries or problems you may have. TTC is a very difficult and emotional process, and coupled with a mental illness I imagine is making life very difficult for you :hugs: Please feel free to pm me any time, as I said, I do check on here from time to time, but you can contact me any time by pm'ing me. :flower:


----------



## katherinegrey

Oh and great news on the no endo nlk! Glad you're recovering well :flower:


----------



## miss noodles

*katherinegrey* thanks for taking the time to post. It's all been very scary so far - the main problem with my MHT is that I've had two consultants this year - one who didn't care and one who doesn't listen. Even my CPN has expressed her frustration at the lack of support. Abilify was suggested recently, but so little is known about it that DH had concerns - its reassuring to know you've been okay on it though and maybe something to explore after all...

Thanks again for my little ray of hope


----------



## hippiekinz

Well, AF got me! It's not heavy, but light and I'm on a new cycle. I'm not that upset because it took 50days since i started metformin to get my own period without BCP and I'm excited to see what this next cycle has to offer! I also have a gyn appt on the 17 of this month and can't wait to tell her I got my period!! 

Wishing us all good luck on our next cycles!! Let's get our :bfp: :D


----------



## laurabe

Just popping by to say hi. I am 4dpo so just waiting around . Not joining the 2ww section this time tho.. I'm gonna try not to "symptom" spot lol


----------



## RainAngel

hey y'all. havent been around in a while. Figured i'd stop thru and say hi. 

Nothing exciting on my end. Still trying to find a donor I can afford, and a doctor who's willing to go to IUI instead of meds. Times like this, I think perhaps i'd be better off if I gave up. After 7 years, i should have some kind of answers, some kind of testing. I see y'all goin thru testing, and i envy you. My doctors don't *want* to help me. i'm "too fat", per one, and I realize... I'm runnin outta time. quickly.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Rain angel- too fat???
My bmi was (and still is) about 32-33 pre pregnancy. Technically I'm obese, but I don't feel it! My avatar pic is me at 24 weeks, I certainly don't think I look obese


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just quick guys, Elyssa Mae arrived on 11 Oct at 14:19 weighing 8lbs

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0577.jpg


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats mrs b she's gorgeous!!!!
How was your labor?


----------



## nexis

Congrats MrsB, she's gorgeous! :happydance:

I've woken up with a proper minging cold this morning, caught it off my lovely DH :haha: I feel rough so I shall be spending the day on the sofa in my pj's.


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Mrs. B! She's beautiful!


----------



## nlk

MrsB, she's gorgeous! Congrats!

RainAngel, I really think you need to persist with getting referred to a decent doctor. I think once you're in the fertility system, you will get treated a lot better...a lot of gps here are really uneducated when it comes to pcos and fertility related issues. It's stupid that they are so reluctant to help you! I really hope you persevere, and get the fertility help you deserve :hugs:

AFM, stitches are healing nicely. Still trying to take it easy, because they're still a bit sore, but getting better everyday :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> Congrats mrs b she's gorgeous!!!!
> How was your labor?

Really good thank you! Pop over to my journal in my signature, I've put timings and things in there xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Congrats mrs b she's gorgeous!!!!
> How was your labor?
> 
> Really good thank you! Pop over to my journal in my signature, I've put timings and things in there xxClick to expand...

Will stalk it out when I get home from work tonight


----------



## Aein

congratulatoons, Mrs. B... mashAllah so cuto, love u ma baby:hugs:


----------



## miss noodles

Mrs B, she's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## ghinspire22

Hi everyone. I know I have been MIA. I have been going through a lot of things. The miscarriage really messed with my body. The anxiety is under control. My blood pressure is under control but the stress from everything caused my muscles to become very tense in my body. They are causing me physical pain. So I am going to physical therapy now to try and get them back under control. 

My best friend is getting her baby bump now. She is finally showing and I feel this ache in my chest. 

I have been trying to stay positive and tell myself that the gyno knows what she is doing and that I'm waiting a few cycles so that I can try again and succeed. I just dont't think I will.

I've missed you guys. Sorry.


----------



## nexis

ghinspire22 said:


> Hi everyone. I know I have been MIA. I have been going through a lot of things. The miscarriage really messed with my body. The anxiety is under control. My blood pressure is under control but the stress from everything caused my muscles to become very tense in my body. They are causing me physical pain. So I am going to physical therapy now to try and get them back under control.
> 
> My best friend is getting her baby bump now. She is finally showing and I feel this ache in my chest.
> 
> I have been trying to stay positive and tell myself that the gyno knows what she is doing and that I'm waiting a few cycles so that I can try again and succeed. I just dont't think I will.
> 
> I've missed you guys. Sorry.

Welcome back. I hope you get everything sorted asap :hugs:

Afm, I could actually kill dh. He has given me his cold and it's that bad that I slept 4 hours saturday night, and so far have only managed an hour tonight. I could cry because I'm so tired/frustrated and also have the worst sore throat :cry: I can't be too mean to dh though cos I know he feels really guilty already.


----------



## miss noodles

ghinspire22 said:


> Hi everyone. I know I have been MIA. I have been going through a lot of things. The miscarriage really messed with my body. The anxiety is under control. My blood pressure is under control but the stress from everything caused my muscles to become very tense in my body. They are causing me physical pain. So I am going to physical therapy now to try and get them back under control.
> 
> My best friend is getting her baby bump now. She is finally showing and I feel this ache in my chest.
> 
> I have been trying to stay positive and tell myself that the gyno knows what she is doing and that I'm waiting a few cycles so that I can try again and succeed. I just dont't think I will.
> 
> I've missed you guys. Sorry.


Sounds to me as though you've been through a lot and I know its not easy to see someone blossom with something you need so deeply. I hope that the physio helps and your gun really does know what they're doing - I'm sure you're in very capable hands. I have learned so much in the past 12 months, and my core values have strengthened significantly. I follow my internal compass and trust that I know what I need to do and when to ask for help, and to know that asking for help is a sign of strength not weakness.

I hope things improve for you soon.


----------



## miss noodles

Afm, feeling a bit stressed. Have a busy week coming up at work, am about to enter into a legal wrangle with the kitchen fitter, and my best friend is having her eggs extracted for IVF tomorrow.... Trying to relax as much as I can, but have been up half the night.

The kitchen refit has been costly and the fitter has been such a @*%! that we are out of pocket several hundred pounds and I now can't afford my acupuncture because we need to find money for replacement materials and labour. I'm hoping to go back in the new year, but I don't expect to be back ant sooner.

So, for now, its me and my multi vits, and some healthy eating (as soon as we have a kitchen again!) ... And, of course, the 25mg Clomid cycles the fs wants me to try. Started on the good ol provera again last night, so hopefully can get started next week if I'm lucky. It's a bit risky, given my current state of mind, but I can't wait forever - I'm repeatedly told that there's no such thing as an ideal time to have a family, so I conclude there's no ideal time to try for one either.

My bestie has pcos too and is having her eggs extracted in the morning, then ICSI and hopefully having them replaced by the end of the week. She's been trying over 3 years and got nowhere with Clomid, only to discover they both had problems. I am so hopeful that this works for them - its terrifying watching her become a human pin cushion and suffer so emotionally for just this one cycle, its hard to think it might not pay off.

Hope everyone is doing okay and had a good weekend. Nexis - I just hate when DH gives me a cold - he gets all the sympathy in the world, but I try and make sure I get it back, too! Hope your Mondays not too crappy.


----------



## jojolabobo

Nexis - Hope you feel better soon hun! Colds are horrible! But chocolate is a proven help, It's scientific I'm sure!!

Miss Noodles - I'm sorry ou have a stressful week :hugs:

So I'm not very good at moaning, but my SIL is brialliant at it :haha: so she phoned up the hospital pretending to be me and had a massive moan...and as if by magic...I've got an appointment this Thursday at 2.00pm :happydance:

It's just to sign consent forms etc so I don't know how long it will take for the actual surgery but its a start :thumbup:


----------



## jojolabobo

Oh and Mrs B she is soooo gorgeous :) congratulations!! x


----------



## nlk

Oh wow, that's fantastic! Make sure you ask them about the actual surgery though...I had my operation date booked before I even knew when my pre op would be :dohh: IF they can't give you a date in the pre op, make sure you call up the fertility clinic and ask when you can actually book the op, explaining that you've had the pre op now! Hope you can get it all sorted :hugs:


----------



## jojolabobo

nlk said:


> Oh wow, that's fantastic! Make sure you ask them about the actual surgery though...I had my operation date booked before I even knew when my pre op would be :dohh: IF they can't give you a date in the pre op, make sure you call up the fertility clinic and ask when you can actually book the op, explaining that you've had the pre op now! Hope you can get it all sorted :hugs:

Thanks so much! Will definatley do that! I'm going to try and call them in my lunch break today and see if they can let me know when the op will be :) or if I can book it now. It is at Basildon though, but beggers can't be choosers! lol xx


----------



## jojolabobo

I just spoke to lady at the Hospital again, apparently Thursdays appointment is not pre-op, its just to take my consent and then join me to the waiting list which is apparently 'quite long' :(


----------



## nlk

ahhh that sucks! Normally at pre op, they take swabs and ask you loads of medical history questions...

Is there any way that you can go back to your gp and ask them for a referral to a different hospital, one with a shorter waiting list? I've done that before, when I was in Essex...they can check their system, and see the different waiting list times for different hospitals..it just depends on how far you're willing to travel to get there! Obv you don't want it too far, because where you have the pre op should be where you actually have your lap as well...but it's deffo worth asking, if it means you can get seen sooner!

Really hope you manage to sort everything out hun :hugs: it sucks being messed around!


----------



## jojolabobo

That's a really good idea, I think I will see what they say on Thursday how long the waiting times are and book an appointment with my GP to see about another hospital as well, I don't mind travelling.

I'm sure this whole process would be much easier if I wasn't so impatient lol!

How are you recovering from your op? do you know when you are starting meds again?

xx


----------



## nlk

Just make sure it's not too far..I was quite sore when I first came out from the op, and I'm so glad it wasn't a long journey back home!

I'm recovering ok, thank you :) I don't have the dressings on anymore, and they don't look too bad! There's still a bit of bruising etc, but it's still been less than a week, so I'm sure that's expected! I've been asked to go back 2/3 weeks post surgery, so will call up on Friday or something to book a tracking scan. My FS has said that he wants me to get on the injectibles before chistmas, so hopefully he will give me the all clear to get started when I see him in a few weeks!


----------



## jojolabobo

Glad to hear that you are recovering well :) Fx'd you will get the all clear and be able to get on with everything! :) 

xx


----------



## nexis

jojolabobo said:


> Nexis - Hope you feel better soon hun! Colds are horrible! But chocolate is a proven help, It's scientific I'm sure!!
> 
> Miss Noodles - I'm sorry ou have a stressful week :hugs:
> 
> So I'm not very good at moaning, but my SIL is brialliant at it :haha: so she phoned up the hospital pretending to be me and had a massive moan...and as if by magic...I've got an appointment this Thursday at 2.00pm :happydance:
> 
> It's just to sign consent forms etc so I don't know how long it will take for the actual surgery but its a start :thumbup:

Thanks Hun, I think I'll be telling dh that he'll be bringing me home some chocolate :haha: I feel a bit better today, only got 4 hours sleep last night but went up to bed at 8am when dh went to work and managed to sleep til 12 :thumbup:


----------



## RainAngel

hopefulfor1st said:


> Rain angel- too fat???
> My bmi was (and still is) about 32-33 pre pregnancy. Technically I'm obese, but I don't feel it! My avatar pic is me at 24 weeks, I certainly don't think I look obese

yes, the doc said im "too fat". not sure what that means, but yeah. they wont help me because of that. yeah, you certainly dont look obese by any means!


----------



## RainAngel

nlk said:


> MrsB, she's gorgeous! Congrats!
> 
> RainAngel, I really think you need to persist with getting referred to a decent doctor. I think once you're in the fertility system, you will get treated a lot better...a lot of gps here are really uneducated when it comes to pcos and fertility related issues. It's stupid that they are so reluctant to help you! I really hope you persevere, and get the fertility help you deserve :hugs:
> 
> AFM, stitches are healing nicely. Still trying to take it easy, because they're still a bit sore, but getting better everyday :thumbup:

i'm trying to find a decent doctor. i keep wavering on giving up and getting bitchy. over here, they just plain dont give a shit. I've been at this for 7 years. The most they've done is thyroid check, internal us and tell me i have pcos even though i have clear ovaries. :dohh:


----------



## StayHopeful

ghinspire22 said:


> Hi everyone. I know I have been MIA. I have been going through a lot of things. The miscarriage really messed with my body. The anxiety is under control. My blood pressure is under control but the stress from everything caused my muscles to become very tense in my body. They are causing me physical pain. So I am going to physical therapy now to try and get them back under control.
> 
> My best friend is getting her baby bump now. She is finally showing and I feel this ache in my chest.
> 
> I have been trying to stay positive and tell myself that the gyno knows what she is doing and that I'm waiting a few cycles so that I can try again and succeed. I just dont't think I will.
> 
> I've missed you guys. Sorry.

Welcome back! :hug:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hey everyone sorry I've been away for so long!!

Just quick glance at the thread and OMGosh RainAngel I've got the exact same problem with my drs. I've seen TWO doctors and both wouldn't help me cos I'm too fat according to them. It's ridiculous. The first told me i should "fix myself" before I think about kids, and the second basically was judging me for being too big. I'm just like hang on a minute.... i'm recognising I have a problem with my weight, I have PCOS which can make it so much harder (which it really does for me) and I'm asking for help. And ALL I get from you is "you need to lose weight"!! GRRR I actually walked out of my last appointment in tears I felt that judged and at a loss. So I have an appointment with a completely different dr on friday (my last attempt). I actually saw this dr first and he sent me for an ultrsound to properly diagnose me with PCOS and mentioned about metaformin at that appointment. So hopefully he will give it to me whereas the other two wouldn't. In fact the other two were on about giving me a contraceptive pill which had a very high chance of me getting blood clots....no thank you!. 

Sorry about the rant there. It felt very good to get it off my chest!! :)

Update on me....I've been bleeding for about 2 months so not been doing any dtd. It was our 2 year aniversary on Sunday and lo and behold.....it stopped! So we've been making the most of it ;) hehe. 

Has anyone else had this issue? Bleeding for ages? It feels as tho my menustration is topsy turvey!! I bleed for 3 weeks, have a few days not bleeding then it starts again. I honestly don't know where all this blood is coming from (sorry if tmi). 

xoxo


----------



## RainAngel

TTCwitPCOS said:


> Hey everyone sorry I've been away for so long!!
> 
> Just quick glance at the thread and OMGosh RainAngel I've got the exact same problem with my drs. I've seen TWO doctors and both wouldn't help me cos I'm too fat according to them. It's ridiculous. The first told me i should "fix myself" before I think about kids, and the second basically was judging me for being too big. I'm just like hang on a minute.... i'm recognising I have a problem with my weight, I have PCOS which can make it so much harder (which it really does for me) and I'm asking for help. And ALL I get from you is "you need to lose weight"!! GRRR I actually walked out of my last appointment in tears I felt that judged and at a loss. So I have an appointment with a completely different dr on friday (my last attempt). I actually saw this dr first and he sent me for an ultrsound to properly diagnose me with PCOS and mentioned about metaformin at that appointment. So hopefully he will give it to me whereas the other two wouldn't. In fact the other two were on about giving me a contraceptive pill which had a very high chance of me getting blood clots....no thank you!.
> 
> Sorry about the rant there. It felt very good to get it off my chest!! :)
> 
> Update on me....I've been bleeding for about 2 months so not been doing any dtd. It was our 2 year aniversary on Sunday and lo and behold.....it stopped! So we've been making the most of it ;) hehe.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue? Bleeding for ages? It feels as tho my menustration is topsy turvey!! I bleed for 3 weeks, have a few days not bleeding then it starts again. I honestly don't know where all this blood is coming from (sorry if tmi).
> 
> xoxo

Have them check for a thyroid problem too! I've noticed that's very common with PCOS people. My doctor's been on me about my weight, refusing to help. I will be very proud to walk in there and slap my weight results from the last couple of months on the desk. I've lost roughly 30-40 pounds, and still going. However, the fact I'm heavy doesn't mean a damn thing. I know 400 pound women who have babies, so by damnit, we can too!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Definitely! You go for it! 

It's just so frustrating! You ask for help but they won't help you cos you need to lose weight! Grrr! I definitely feel judged for being overweight. I'm thinking of complaining about the other two drs on Friday as cos of them I have lost my faith in going to see a dr. In fact the other week I had a really bad cough. It even worried OH so must have been bad for him to notice! But anyway, it took me weeks of nagging from OH to make an appointment to see a dr cos I just think I'll get judged again. 

I've decided to perhaps ask for Orlistat again. It made me very tired last time but I'm going to try it again I think. 

You know my aunty had a thyroid problem...I suppose I could ask... :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: all I hope everyone is doing well??

I've started Stimming today for my last injectables cycle- SCARY then onto egg sharing next year at some point never thought I'd get to this point!


----------



## miss noodles

TTCwitPCOS said:


> Hey everyone sorry I've been away for so long!!
> 
> Just quick glance at the thread and OMGosh RainAngel I've got the exact same problem with my drs. I've seen TWO doctors and both wouldn't help me cos I'm too fat according to them. It's ridiculous. The first told me i should "fix myself" before I think about kids, and the second basically was judging me for being too big. I'm just like hang on a minute.... i'm recognising I have a problem with my weight, I have PCOS which can make it so much harder (which it really does for me) and I'm asking for help. And ALL I get from you is "you need to lose weight"!! GRRR I actually walked out of my last appointment in tears I felt that judged and at a loss. So I have an appointment with a completely different dr on friday (my last attempt). I actually saw this dr first and he sent me for an ultrsound to properly diagnose me with PCOS and mentioned about metaformin at that appointment. So hopefully he will give it to me whereas the other two wouldn't. In fact the other two were on about giving me a contraceptive pill which had a very high chance of me getting blood clots....no thank you!.
> 
> Sorry about the rant there. It felt very good to get it off my chest!! :)
> 
> Update on me....I've been bleeding for about 2 months so not been doing any dtd. It was our 2 year aniversary on Sunday and lo and behold.....it stopped! So we've been making the most of it ;) hehe.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue? Bleeding for ages? It feels as tho my menustration is topsy turvey!! I bleed for 3 weeks, have a few days not bleeding then it starts again. I honestly don't know where all this blood is coming from (sorry if tmi).
> 
> xoxo


Re the bleeding, I used to bleed a lot, but not since I've been in my 20s. When I was in my teens I got put on the pill for excruciating and severely heavy bleeds which lasted on average 28 days or sometimes more. Their solution was to put me on the pill, though I got tested to anaemia among other things, and referred to a gynae for a proper check.

I know its not much, or really any help, but just wanted to let you know I've had n experience a little similar.


----------



## nexis

RainAngel said:


> TTCwitPCOS said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone sorry I've been away for so long!!
> 
> Just quick glance at the thread and OMGosh RainAngel I've got the exact same problem with my drs. I've seen TWO doctors and both wouldn't help me cos I'm too fat according to them. It's ridiculous. The first told me i should "fix myself" before I think about kids, and the second basically was judging me for being too big. I'm just like hang on a minute.... i'm recognising I have a problem with my weight, I have PCOS which can make it so much harder (which it really does for me) and I'm asking for help. And ALL I get from you is "you need to lose weight"!! GRRR I actually walked out of my last appointment in tears I felt that judged and at a loss. So I have an appointment with a completely different dr on friday (my last attempt). I actually saw this dr first and he sent me for an ultrsound to properly diagnose me with PCOS and mentioned about metaformin at that appointment. So hopefully he will give it to me whereas the other two wouldn't. In fact the other two were on about giving me a contraceptive pill which had a very high chance of me getting blood clots....no thank you!.
> 
> Sorry about the rant there. It felt very good to get it off my chest!! :)
> 
> Update on me....I've been bleeding for about 2 months so not been doing any dtd. It was our 2 year aniversary on Sunday and lo and behold.....it stopped! So we've been making the most of it ;) hehe.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue? Bleeding for ages? It feels as tho my menustration is topsy turvey!! I bleed for 3 weeks, have a few days not bleeding then it starts again. I honestly don't know where all this blood is coming from (sorry if tmi).
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Have them check for a thyroid problem too! I've noticed that's very common with PCOS people. My doctor's been on me about my weight, refusing to help. I will be very proud to walk in there and slap my weight results from the last couple of months on the desk. I've lost roughly 30-40 pounds, and still going. However, the fact I'm heavy doesn't mean a damn thing. I know 400 pound women who have babies, so by damnit, we can too!Click to expand...

With my previous doctors they were very much "just lose weight", no matter what I went in to see them for. They wouldn't test me for pcos and would only give me some tablets (I forget they're name) to cut down the bleeding somewhat (they worked to a point but only if you took them from the day af started, which was awkward as I was so irregular). Since being with my new doctors, they've tested me for pcos and diagnosed me, and although they have mentioned my weight (and so have the hospital - although I wasn't overly happy when the fs asked me how long it had been since my weight had reached the "dizzying heights" it's currenty at) they've not really pushed it or ever told me I'm too fat to be helped.

As for the bleeding, I've had bleeding that's lasted as long as yours before, but only before I went on the pill. When my periods started they were never regular and could last for a couple of weeks to a couple of months. Nothing was ever really said at previous doctors, apart from tests for anemia. Since coming off the pill I've had the opposite problem though, and I'm just hoping for some more help (hopefully clomid) when I go back to the hospital on friday.

I think I might have rambled a bit there, and I apologise if the spelling is a bit off, I've got out of the habit of using the laptop...really got used to autocorrect on the ipad :haha:


----------



## xkatiex

I'm so mad about these doctors saying to loose "weight, you're too fat" that is BS! My current doctor talked to me about losing weight and how it can help and is obviously better for me and the baby in the long run, but she never turned me away!!!!! omg! i would have bawled if someone said that too me.. 
and like others have said there are some really really big women out there who get preg and deliever healthy babies all the time.. My aunt was a little over 400lbs with her last kids and she was fine! 
i'm so sorry for how they are treating you!!!! 
i'd be finding a compassionate dr. ASAP.


----------



## wantingabump

After being diagnosed with PCOS 2 weeks ago, because I missed my period and the blood tests and HPTs came out negative, and other hormones were high, *and* I took a HPT yesterday. For lack of better explanation, I just felt like I should...I have had a bad feeling about the diagnosis and was in denial for sure... BUT holy moly... I looked at the HPT and did the biggest double take :bfp: !!! It was a digital test, so there was no mis-reading! I about had a heart attack.

I had been fasting for a prolactin re-test that morning, went in and my doctor nixed that test, retested for pregnancy and progesterone and she called me yesterday saying that everything looks great and she predicts that I am atleast 5 weeks along! 

I am literally shocked. This has definitely taught me two things, trust your gut instincts and get a second opinion!! There are so many doctors out there that can help! I am praying for all of you ladies like crazy! 

Thank you for all the support and words of encouragment from you all!


----------



## miss noodles

wantingabump said:


> After being diagnosed with PCOS 2 weeks ago, because I missed my period and the blood tests and HPTs came out negative, and other hormones were high, *and* I took a HPT yesterday. For lack of better explanation, I just felt like I should...I have had a bad feeling about the diagnosis and was in denial for sure... BUT holy moly... I looked at the HPT and did the biggest double take :bfp: !!! It was a digital test, so there was no mis-reading! I about had a heart attack.
> 
> I had been fasting for a prolactin re-test that morning, went in and my doctor nixed that test, retested for pregnancy and progesterone and she called me yesterday saying that everything looks great and she predicts that I am atleast 5 weeks along!
> 
> I am literally shocked. This has definitely taught me two things, trust your gut instincts and get a second opinion!! There are so many doctors out there that can help! I am praying for all of you ladies like crazy!
> 
> Thank you for all the support and words of encouragment from you all!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! what great news to wake up to! That's wonderful :happydance:


----------



## nexis

Congrats wantingabump :)

Random question, how long ttc would you ladies consider ltttc? We've been trying for just over a year, and I wouldn't consider us ltttc as there are many people out there who've been trying a heck of a lot longer but I wondered what you all thought.


----------



## nlk

*wantingabump*, congrats! That's so fantastic!

*TTCwitPCOS* I'm similar to noodles. When I was a teen, I used to bleed heavily, and it was so painful I used to pass out. They also just put me on the pill to just deal with the issue, but it was so bad that I used to bleed despite taking it, though it wasn't as bad. They were pretty reluctant to sort out the underlying issue, and their solution was to take two pills a day, just to try and get me to stop bleeding! :dohh: I would definitely go back to your gp and question them about it. I think excessive bleeding with pcos can be a sign of several other things...and losing so much blood can make you quite ill. Hope you can get it sorted :thumbup:

*nexis* I have been thinking about this as well...I don't really know when I will truly consider myself a ltttc'er. I kind of already do, because I've been trying for almost a year now WITH fertility help. But on the other hand, I've only been trying three months more than that in total :shrug: I think after 18 months, maybe. I mean, after a year you're meant to seek fertility help anyway. So for me, going through a year of that already kind of suggests it's pretty long!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Thank you for your help Ladies. I will definitely think about things. I have mentioned it with the dr and that is why I was sent for an ultrasound (internal - was wierd and unpleasant!) and they only found I had PCOS so I don't know! 

Congrats wanting a bump! Happy and healthy 9 months!! :D

xoxo


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lol wantingabump, I can't believe this misdiagnosed pregnancy for pcos! 
Congrats and all the best!


----------



## wantingabump

hopefulfor1st said:


> Lol wantingabump, I can't believe this misdiagnosed pregnancy for pcos!
> Congrats and all the best!

Me either!! *SLIGHT* mistake on their part! :dohh:

Thank goodness I found out now though! I get migraines really bad and I know that my medicine is really bad to take when pregnant! I would be devastated if they told me I wasn't and then I did something to compromise the pregnancy that could be avoided!


----------



## misskaileigh

i'm so happy that so many women are getting a BFP!

I'm still not sure if I want to take a test. I've had a headache for 5 days, and have been nauseous but I don't want to be disappointed again


----------



## ready2Bmum

wantingabump said:


> After being diagnosed with PCOS 2 weeks ago, because I missed my period and the blood tests and HPTs came out negative, and other hormones were high, *and* I took a HPT yesterday. For lack of better explanation, I just felt like I should...I have had a bad feeling about the diagnosis and was in denial for sure... BUT holy moly... I looked at the HPT and did the biggest double take :bfp: !!! It was a digital test, so there was no mis-reading! I about had a heart attack.
> 
> I had been fasting for a prolactin re-test that morning, went in and my doctor nixed that test, retested for pregnancy and progesterone and she called me yesterday saying that everything looks great and she predicts that I am atleast 5 weeks along!
> 
> I am literally shocked. This has definitely taught me two things, trust your gut instincts and get a second opinion!! There are so many doctors out there that can help! I am praying for all of you ladies like crazy!
> 
> Thank you for all the support and words of encouragment from you all!

Just amazing!!!:hugs:Thank you so much for sharing. Good things do happen sometimes :cloud9: Massive congratulations!! x


----------



## mumface26

Hi everyone just popping in! I just logged in to see my previous posts so I can see when my af's arrived and I was excited to see *15 bfps down*.....so I scrolled away and I want to say a *HUGE CONGRATS TO WANTINGABUMP THAT IS SO AWESOM! Its very inspiring too!* :happydance: :hug:

Just a quicky.....AF came full force on sunday, heavy, emotional, sickly and painful and general blleeuugghh. Easing off now thankfully. I have a doctors appointment on Monday to discuss the next step, What will my doctor ask me? Will they need to prod and poke me to check if I ovulate before considering clomid or other treatments? Im excited but a bit apprehensive too.
I lost my diary so all my AF dates have gone missing so I am hoping they might be on here somewhere. No doubt my doctor will need an AF run down.
Felt like a total emotional wreck all week. Cant even listen to my Ipod on the bus without wanting to cry at certain tracks, I blubbed at Eastenders when Christian and Syed got married..... OMG I am a wreck! Mind you I have just worked 10days straight with no day off so I am pooped! I am doing overtime as need money for redecorating the appartment. I finish on Friday for a week off and I cant bloody wait! I need so much sleep!

Take care everyone!

xxxx


----------



## hippiekinz

Congrats wantingabump! Happy and healthy 9 months to you<3


----------



## wantingabump

misskaileigh said:


> i'm so happy that so many women are getting a BFP!
> 
> I'm still not sure if I want to take a test. I've had a headache for 5 days, and have been nauseous but I don't want to be disappointed again

I wanted to test about 5 days before I ended up giving in...again. I had taken tests and gotten a BFN 3 times, plus, like I said, the blood test was negative.

Go with your gut, and remember, the longer you wait, the more accurate the test will be! 

Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, wantingabump!


----------



## miss noodles

mumface26 said:


> Hi everyone just popping in! I just logged in to see my previous posts so I can see when my af's arrived and I was excited to see *15 bfps down*.....so I scrolled away and I want to say a *HUGE CONGRATS TO WANTINGABUMP THAT IS SO AWESOM! Its very inspiring too!* :happydance: :hug:
> 
> Just a quicky.....AF came full force on sunday, heavy, emotional, sickly and painful and general blleeuugghh. Easing off now thankfully. I have a doctors appointment on Monday to discuss the next step, What will my doctor ask me? Will they need to prod and poke me to check if I ovulate before considering clomid or other treatments? Im excited but a bit apprehensive too.
> I lost my diary so all my AF dates have gone missing so I am hoping they might be on here somewhere. No doubt my doctor will need an AF run down.
> Felt like a total emotional wreck all week. Cant even listen to my Ipod on the bus without wanting to cry at certain tracks, I blubbed at Eastenders when Christian and Syed got married..... OMG I am a wreck! Mind you I have just worked 10days straight with no day off so I am pooped! I am doing overtime as need money for redecorating the appartment. I finish on Friday for a week off and I cant bloody wait! I need so much sleep!
> 
> Take care everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> xxxx


Hello lovely, not sure how soon you'll pick this up, but thought I'd drop you a line - it was good to hear from you, though not so good to hear you've been having a hard time.

Being bipolar, I'm obviously super emotional, but it never seems to get easier to handle, which I guess is by nature of being emotional in the first place. I hope you have a good rest next week and make the most of your opportunity to get some real me time.

Hope to see your around here again soon and I hope docs appt goes well.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Hi everyone just popping in! I just logged in to see my previous posts so I can see when my af's arrived and I was excited to see *15 bfps down*.....so I scrolled away and I want to say a *HUGE CONGRATS TO WANTINGABUMP THAT IS SO AWESOM! Its very inspiring too!* :happydance: :hug:
> 
> Just a quicky.....AF came full force on sunday, heavy, emotional, sickly and painful and general blleeuugghh. Easing off now thankfully. I have a doctors appointment on Monday to discuss the next step, What will my doctor ask me? Will they need to prod and poke me to check if I ovulate before considering clomid or other treatments? Im excited but a bit apprehensive too.
> I lost my diary so all my AF dates have gone missing so I am hoping they might be on here somewhere. No doubt my doctor will need an AF run down.
> Felt like a total emotional wreck all week. Cant even listen to my Ipod on the bus without wanting to cry at certain tracks, I blubbed at Eastenders when Christian and Syed got married..... OMG I am a wreck! Mind you I have just worked 10days straight with no day off so I am pooped! I am doing overtime as need money for redecorating the appartment. I finish on Friday for a week off and I cant bloody wait! I need so much sleep!
> 
> Take care everyone!
> 
> xxxx

I would imagine the doc will want to examine you just to check everything's ok, probably some blood tests too to check if you're ovulating and keep an eye on hormone levels. I suppose they might want an u/s even if you've already had one. They'll probably have a chat to you about seeing a specialist and what they could do to help. Here the gp can't prescribe met or clomid so you have to go to the hospital for that and luckily the waiting list wasn't too long. Hope you get some answers and some more help :)


----------



## jojolabobo

How is everyone doing today?

xx


----------



## nexis

jojolabobo said:


> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> xx

I'm still getting over a cold. DH is off today so he's nipped into town this morning to trade in some video games. Not doing anything today, this evening we're going to be watching a wrestling pay-per-view as we do once a month :D I just can't wait for tomorrow, back to hospital for my second appointment :happydance:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi everyone :wave:

I went into the doctor today about something unrelated to PCOS. After a chat, she decided to start me on metformin. She said it will help control my insulin levels and hopefully promote ovulation. My specialist appointment is on december 7th. She said it would have been good to try the metformin before then.

I see alot of you girls have been on, or are still on it. Can you tell me if it is any good? Does it work for ovulation? Does it help weight loss? And have any of you had any bad side effects?

Any advice would be much appreciated :flower:


----------



## hippiekinz

ready2Bmum said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> I went into the doctor today about something unrelated to PCOS. After a chat, she decided to start me on metformin. She said it will help control my insulin levels and hopefully promote ovulation. My specialist appointment is on december 7th. She said it would have been good to try the metformin before then.
> 
> I see alot of you girls have been on, or are still on it. Can you tell me if it is any good? Does it work for ovulation? Does it help weight loss? And have any of you had any bad side effects?
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated :flower:

Hi mum!

I LOVE METFORMIN! I stopped BCP back in Nov 2011 and when i wasn't getting my AF I didn't want to admit to myself something was wrong. I finally told my doctor about TTC and how I never got my period. Blood work was done and it was PCOS. I was put on Metformin 500 mg ER 1/day. I didn't have any side effects because it was the 24 hr extend release one. I wanted to be up, but they wouldn't let me. I did notice after a while when I ate certain foods, my tummy didn't agree, so watch out for lots of sugar or carbs. I'm already doing WWs so eating better has been helping. After 50days of being on Metformin and losing 20lbs, AF finally came! I do chart and had a +OPK. I went to my gyn yesterday and told her about losing weight and getting AF. She upped me to 1000mg and I'm going back in 3 months. I will be using OPK again to see if I O or not. My gyn wanted to see how my cycle looks in 3 months and if I'm not O then clomid will be added.

Everyone will be different when taking Metformin, but I wish you all the luck hun :dust:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Wow That all sounds very positive hippiekinz!! :happydance: I hope things go like that for me. I could certainly do with the weight loss. 
Thank you for sharing! :)
I'd only LOVE a little bump for christmas. Heres hoping! and :dust: to you too!


----------



## nexis

ready2Bmum said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> I went into the doctor today about something unrelated to PCOS. After a chat, she decided to start me on metformin. She said it will help control my insulin levels and hopefully promote ovulation. My specialist appointment is on december 7th. She said it would have been good to try the metformin before then.
> 
> I see alot of you girls have been on, or are still on it. Can you tell me if it is any good? Does it work for ovulation? Does it help weight loss? And have any of you had any bad side effects?
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated :flower:

I'm on metformin 1000mg a day at the moment and am going back to the hospital tomorrow. I was having a really long cycle which finally ended with af but I don't know if I O'd. I think the met might have helped but I don't think it was solely down to that. I've noticed that my appetite has been massively decreased since being on the tablets, not really had any stomach upsets but then I might not notice as io already have ibs. I should also point out that not everyone who has PCOS is insulin resistant and I haven't actually been checked for it, just got put straight onto met.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Thanks for your reply. The doc has put me on just 500mg once per day. She said we can experiment with the dosage after a while but to just stay on this until the December 7th appointment. Im on CD41 now, sore boobs the last 3 days but other than that no sign of AF. My last cycle was 33 days. According to my CBFM I didnt ovulate at all this month. very frustrating. We havent been ttc that long, but Id hate to have regular months where I didnt Ovulate. Im hoping the met will rule that out. 
I was on oralisat (or something like that) before. Its a weight loss pill perscribed by the doc. It gave me such bad cramps/wind e.t.c that I only lasted 2 months on it. As long as the met doesnt do the same I'll be fine!:thumbup: Id be quiet happy to have a decreased appetite to be honest. Weight has been an issue all my life, and now Im told its interferring with my efforts to conceive also.


----------



## jojolabobo

nexis said:


> I'm still getting over a cold. DH is off today so he's nipped into town this morning to trade in some video games. Not doing anything today, this evening we're going to be watching a wrestling pay-per-view as we do once a month :D I just can't wait for tomorrow, back to hospital for my second appointment :happydance:

Exciting!! Hope your appointment goes ok, let us know what they say xx


----------



## nexis

ready2Bmum said:


> Thanks for your reply. The doc has put me on just 500mg once per day. She said we can experiment with the dosage after a while but to just stay on this until the December 7th appointment. Im on CD41 now, sore boobs the last 3 days but other than that no sign of AF. My last cycle was 33 days. According to my CBFM I didnt ovulate at all this month. very frustrating. We havent been ttc that long, but Id hate to have regular months where I didnt Ovulate. Im hoping the met will rule that out.
> I was on oralisat (or something like that) before. Its a weight loss pill perscribed by the doc. It gave me such bad cramps/wind e.t.c that I only lasted 2 months on it. As long as the met doesnt do the same I'll be fine!:thumbup: Id be quiet happy to have a decreased appetite to be honest. Weight has been an issue all my life, and now Im told its interferring with my efforts to conceive also.

I've been on orlistat/xenical too, and yeah that can give you some quite bad stomach problems. I've in no way had that with the met. Weight has also been an issue for me all my life so I know how you feel :hugs:



jojolabobo said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> I'm still getting over a cold. DH is off today so he's nipped into town this morning to trade in some video games. Not doing anything today, this evening we're going to be watching a wrestling pay-per-view as we do once a month :D I just can't wait for tomorrow, back to hospital for my second appointment :happydance:
> 
> Exciting!! Hope your appointment goes ok, let us know what they say xxClick to expand...

Me too, I'll most definitely be straight on here tomorrow to let you all know how it goes :haha:


----------



## miss noodles

Am on met 1500 mg. I am what my endo called 'lean' but they put me right on the full dose because everyone in my family (except my mother) has developed type 2 diabetes. For me, it's improved my skin and ability to lose weight (has come off much quicker when I have tried), but I've not seen an improvement in ovulation yet.

My endo tells me that 90% of women will see an improvement in their cycle within 3-6 months on met and that I'm just unlucky. I count the improvement in my acne as a significant benefit and one what mustn't be discredited because it's not resulted in my ultimate goal of pregnancy. The other aded advantage is that I will be significantly less likely to develop diabetes myself and that's worth a lot, given my family history.

Don't know if any of this helps at all. I hope you get the results you'd like and things improve for you soon!


----------



## nexis

miss noodles said:


> Am on met 1500 mg. I am what my endo called 'lean' but they put me right on the full dose because everyone in my family (except my mother) has developed type 2 diabetes. For me, it's improved my skin and ability to lose weight (has come off much quicker when I have tried), but I've not seen an improvement in ovulation yet.
> 
> My endo tells me that 90% of women will see an improvement in their cycle within 3-6 months on met and that I'm just unlucky. I count the improvement in my acne as a significant benefit and one what mustn't be discredited because it's not resulted in my ultimate goal of pregnancy. The other aded advantage is that I will be significantly less likely to develop diabetes myself and that's worth a lot, given my family history.
> 
> Don't know if any of this helps at all. I hope you get the results you'd like and things improve for you soon!

Just wanted to say that my doc told me the maximum dose I could be put on for met is 2000mg, either she was wrong or maybe it's different in different areas?


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hey Nexis, do you mind me asking do you have the other typical symptoms of PCOS? like excessive hair growth, or bad skin? My bcps always controlled these things so I didnt even know they were an issue until I came off them. They seem to be getting a little worse each month. Im wondering if the met will help with that side of things too!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hey Miss Noddles, it seems you have had a positive enough experience on met even though it hasnt helped ovulation. It may still though, so dont give up hope just yet! Im glad to hear both of you say it helped to loose weight because to be honest I had stopped trying the last few months. Absolutely killing myself on a strict diet and gym(which i hate) only to loose 6 pounds in 2 months....i just gave up. so much effort, such little results.
My doc said 1500 was the highest too by the way.

Sorry for the two replies, im only new around here and havent figured out how to reply to two people in one post!


----------



## RainAngel

The max does of met is 2250, but doctor's dont like to use it. 2000mg + and they need to start testing for liver failure. 

I've been on met for 1 year (WOW!!) and its really helped me. my cycles were every 6 months - which is bad as it increases the chances of uterine cancer. I was on 1850, and my cycles were 32-39 days except the time i took EPO, and it was 46. Now i'm on 2000 and my first cycle was 42 days. Currently on cd 38 with no + OPK, which usually comes 8-11 days before AF. I know PCOS people and OPKs dont get along some times, but if its just for predicting AF, that's ok too. :) I've also lost roughly 30/40 pounds since the increase. I've yet to get pregnant, but i'm not sure I'm ovulating, and my LP is too short so i can't say the met would really help that area.


----------



## miss noodles

nexis said:


> miss noodles said:
> 
> 
> Am on met 1500 mg. I am what my endo called 'lean' but they put me right on the full dose because everyone in my family (except my mother) has developed type 2 diabetes. For me, it's improved my skin and ability to lose weight (has come off much quicker when I have tried), but I've not seen an improvement in ovulation yet.
> 
> My endo tells me that 90% of women will see an improvement in their cycle within 3-6 months on met and that I'm just unlucky. I count the improvement in my acne as a significant benefit and one what mustn't be discredited because it's not resulted in my ultimate goal of pregnancy. The other aded advantage is that I will be significantly less likely to develop diabetes myself and that's worth a lot, given my family history.
> 
> Don't know if any of this helps at all. I hope you get the results you'd like and things improve for you soon!
> 
> Just wanted to say that my doc told me the maximum dose I could be put on for met is 2000mg, either she was wrong or maybe it's different in different areas?Click to expand...

I've just had a little chuckle to myself - I'm not surprised at all. I'm fast learning that there's no such thing as consistency in the NHS! I guess it must all be different, maybe down to the postcode lottery, or even down to the person - he didn't say why it was a max, but it could well be the max for my symptoms....? Hmm! Thanks for sharing though!


----------



## miss noodles

ready2Bmum said:


> Hey Miss Noddles, it seems you have had a positive enough experience on met even though it hasnt helped ovulation. It may still though, so dont give up hope just yet! Im glad to hear both of you say it helped to loose weight because to be honest I had stopped trying the last few months. Absolutely killing myself on a strict diet and gym(which i hate) only to loose 6 pounds in 2 months....i just gave up. so much effort, such little results.
> My doc said 1500 was the highest too by the way.
> 
> Sorry for the two replies, im only new around here and havent figured out how to reply to two people in one post!

The thing with losing weight on it is that it just came off a little quicker. I was told it'd make no difference, so I've had no expectation, but I lost 5lb the first week I dieted (strictly) and then a steady 1lb a week thereafter. I should also say that I lost most of my weight before even being diagnosed with pcos - I was miserable and went hardcore on diet and exercise with slimming world, losing 2.5st in 6 months. Mind you, ii got engaged and planned a short notice wedding and that was certainly enough motivation to shift it all. I got diagnosed 5 weeks before the day. For me, I have to say that I'm both blessed and tortured by m y DHs fast metabolism - I hate looking large next to him and it helps keep me in check. I've recently gained about 7lb, but I hope to have it all off by Christmas.

The ovulation is obviously important to me, but what met does for me is help with my self esteem while the rest is going on. Before met I just hated seeing photos (still can't look at wedding photos) because of my thin hair and acne all over my face. My hair has seen a major improvement too - baby hairs coming through where the male pattern baldness usually occurs, so its thickening a little too.

Hope this all helps.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Well ladies...I have been to the doctors!! And I am happy lol. 

They are actually unsure whether I do have PCOS! It turns out the ultrasound showed one ovary with all the signs but the other one apparently is below the threshold of PCOS. I have had blood tests and apparently they were all normal. He was saying there is a male hormone which all women have (not testosterone) which is typically high when you have PCOS but on my tests apparently it was all normal!! 

So I haven't got Metaformin yet as he wants to ensure I do have it as he doesn't want to give me something which would help for something I might not have. 

Plus he weighed me and said that in the past month since I was last weighed I have lost over a stone and I am the lightest I've been in a year! :D :happydance:

Soo I'm over the moon at the moment and know not to go to any other dr but him regarding this issue :D

The OH has said that if it turns out I don't have PCOS then I should sue for all the heartache and rubbish I've been through but I don't know if I would. I'm just taking it as it comes now.

Plus I think I either have ovulated or am close to ovulating! Yesterday I had CM on the tissue (sorry if tmi!!!) and I also had twinges on my left side lower abdomen! So of course I made sure we BD hehehe. :D and I will make sure we BD at least every other night for the next week or so hehehe

Sooo how are you ladies??

xoxo


----------



## nexis

ready2Bmum said:


> Hey Nexis, do you mind me asking do you have the other typical symptoms of PCOS? like excessive hair growth, or bad skin? My bcps always controlled these things so I didnt even know they were an issue until I came off them. They seem to be getting a little worse each month. Im wondering if the met will help with that side of things too!

I have light blonde quite fine hair all over my face and have always had bad skin but I've not got excess hair anywhere else. I found my skin was negligibly better. 

I've just got back from the hospital and overall I think it went well. No clomid but still a good result. My testosterone was still a bit high but they weren't worried about any of the other results. I've also lost 4.5lb and I have to go for cd21 bloods when I get my next AF. 

I also have to wait for a letter with an appointment for an HSG, and DH for one for a SA. Obviously I would have liked clomid but I understand they want to check everything first and I'm really glad they're looking to do more investigation. I'm really happy with how things went :happydance:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

That's good news Nexis. It's really good that you're happy with the outcome. That is the main thing :) it's no good leaving the drs thinking it was a waste of time!

Congrats on the weight loss!! 

:D xoxo


----------



## jojolabobo

So glad your Dr's appointment went well Nexis :)

Hope your 21 day bloods come back good. Is that all your waiting for now?

xx


----------



## nexis

jojolabobo said:


> So glad your Dr's appointment went well Nexis :)
> 
> Hope your 21 day bloods come back good. Is that all your waiting for now?
> 
> xx

Got to wait til I have my next af then go for bloods, tbh with my track record that old not be for quite a while :haha: hopefully the appointments for the HSG & SA won't take too long either :)


----------



## StayHopeful

I have PCOS but they tested for insulin resistance and I don't have it. My gyn was thinking about starting me on Metformin, but that was right at the point when I switched to an FS and she didn't think it would help me at all. I struggle with my weight, I think my BMI is around 29/30, but she didn't seem to think that was bad at all as far as TTC and recommended that I not excercise strenuously or diet. I've actually gained about 15lbs since coming off BCP because I haven't been excercising as much. It's really frustrating, but it will be worth it when I have my little bean! I used to dance all the time in school, so I was at about 20 BMI, but it shot up when I stopped dancing.

I am 8dpiui today and went in for my progesterone bloodwork this morning. My levels came back at 91! I'm trying not to read too much into that because it was 82 with my last IUI and BFN, but at least it's good that my progesterone is high! I've been having mild AF-like cramps for the past three or so days and I am so tired! But I'm taking progesterone suppositories, which can cause a lot of pregnancy-like symptoms, so there's no point in symptom spotting. I know that, but I can't help doing it anyway :wacko:


----------



## scerena

*nexis & TTCwitPCOS* so glad both of your appointments went well and you both lost weight :happydance:

*stayhopeful* yay that's a great number :happydance: I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

*jojo* how's things going with you???

*nlk* how are you doing Hun??? Not long until the injectables now :happydance:

* to anyone I missed I just quickly skimmed through the last page 

Afm- nothing new- cd7 (day 4 of stims) have a scan Tuesday to check progress and probably another week of stims after that and the trigger! Because I know it's my last round I'm bricking it *


----------



## miss noodles

scerena said:


> *nexis & TTCwitPCOS* so glad both of your appointments went well and you both lost weight :happydance:
> 
> *stayhopeful* yay that's a great number :happydance: I have everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> *jojo* how's things going with you???
> 
> *nlk* how are you doing Hun??? Not long until the injectables now :happydance:
> 
> * to anyone I missed I just quickly skimmed through the last page
> 
> Afm- nothing new- cd7 (day 4 of stims) have a scan Tuesday to check progress and probably another week of stims after that and the trigger! Because I know it's my last round I'm bricking it *

Missed you around here the past few days! It's understandable that you're bricking it - I would be too, I think. Let's hope its your turn for BFP and the lot of us are onto a winning streak!!

Afm, New bipolar meds have not done me ANY favours today and I've developed a bit of a stammer. DH says it'll teach me to keep quiet, lol. Hopefully the side effects will settle soon. Finished provera today and hoping to start Clomid on day two when af comes. Decided to hell with the consequences - nobody said this would be easy.

Have a lovely weekend ladies!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello everybody!

I was diagnosed with PCOS about a year ago. On my last visit to the doctor 3 months ago I was cyst free and with my insuline resistance under control! (which are the symptoms I have), I stopped BCP on Sep. 25, so this is my first Cycle TTC! 

Any advice? :blush:


----------



## nexis

borr.dg.baby said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I was diagnosed with PCOS about a year ago. On my last visit to the doctor 3 months ago I was cyst free and with my insuline resistance under control! (which are the symptoms I have), I stopped BCP on Sep. 25, so this is my first Cycle TTC!
> 
> Any advice? :blush:

Welcome :hi: 

As this is your first cycle, I would just suggest plenty of bd! Are you temping or using opk's at all?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello, I am almost done with my first cycle, I should be getting AF on the 27th. I have been regular with my cycles on BCP, but now we'll see, hopefully AF does not show. Once I get them should I test every day? Or how does that work?

I bought some OPK online but they should take a while to arrive because I live very far away. Also, I starting BBTing two days ago, but I am not sure I am doing that right... Maybe by the start of C2 I will be more organized with the charting.


----------



## Squarepants

Hey guys..

So i thought i was out this month.. 

Tested at 4dpo (I know stupid) but then i waited and tested again at 11dpo and had no sign of a second line...

I think I'm about 15dpo today and i had one pregnancy test left so id use it.. 

This is what i got... 

Im crossing my fingers and toes that this is my :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1164.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Ooh squarepants ill keep my fingers crossed for you! It sure looks like a bfp to me!!!! 

Xoxo


----------



## Squarepants

Thanks..

I couldn't wait till tomorrow morning...

Still want confirmation on monday at doctors but I'm getting excited

Baby Dust To Everyone!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1170.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## miss noodles

Squarepants said:


> Thanks..
> 
> I couldn't wait till tomorrow morning...
> 
> Still want confirmation on monday at doctors but I'm getting excited
> 
> Baby Dust To Everyone!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Fingers crossed for you, but I'm inclined to agree you've got a BFP right there! Will look forward to a post on Monday to confirm it :winkwink:


----------



## scerena

*missnoodles* how's things going Hun?? I hope af hurries up so you can start your clomid cycle :) is this your first time on clomid??

*square pants* congratulations :happydance: have a h&h 9months there's not mistaking that line and a digi :happydance:

*borr.dg.baby* :hi: good luck with your cycle :) like nexis said- opk's and bbt :)

*nexis & TTCwitPCOS* how are your cycles going??!

*nlk* hope you're well??


----------



## nexis

Squarepants said:


> Thanks..
> 
> I couldn't wait till tomorrow morning...
> 
> Still want confirmation on monday at doctors but I'm getting excited
> 
> Baby Dust To Everyone!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Congrats :happydance: h&h 9 months



scerena said:


> *missnoodles* how's things going Hun?? I hope af hurries up so you can start your clomid cycle :) is this your first time on clomid??
> 
> *square pants* congratulations :happydance: have a h&h 9months there's not mistaking that line and a digi :happydance:
> 
> *borr.dg.baby* :hi: good luck with your cycle :) like nexis said- opk's and bbt :)
> 
> *nexis & TTCwitPCOS* how are your cycles going??!
> 
> *nlk* hope you're well??

Still nothing happening over here :haha: It's all good, we'll get there in the end I'm sure. I'm not letting it get me down cos that's not going to help in the long run :) How's things with you?


----------



## mumface26

Omg bfp no 16! Someone did prev say that bfps come in threes on this forum! So huge congrats to sqaurepants and i wish you lots of h&h!
Now who will be bfp 17 i wonder???


----------



## ready2Bmum

Squarepants said:


> Thanks..
> 
> I couldn't wait till tomorrow morning...
> 
> Still want confirmation on monday at doctors but I'm getting excited
> 
> Baby Dust To Everyone!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

WOW!! :happydance: Massive congrats Squarepants! H&H 9 months!! :cloud9:


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, sqarepants!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Congrats squarepants!! Soo happy for you! 

My cycle is going ok thanks. No bleeding yet so that's a major positive lol. I've been a bit twingy in my abdomen for a few days now sooo hoping its a sign of ovulation. Plus it seems to be on my left side and according to the ultrasound that's the best ovary regarding amount of cysts soo fingers crossed!! Tbh i seem to be feeling a little sore on my lower back and around that area towards the front today, has anyone else experienced this? 

We've done bd a lot this past week and I've already told oh that we are doing it tonight...to which he then went and had a nap 'so he is ready' :haha::haha: (Sorry if tmi) 

How is everyone doing today? 

Xoxo


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations Squarepants!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I told u bfps come in groups! 
I was number 7 I think, and that was may, so 9 in 5 months is a good rate! 
I believe we have one or two testing soon too!
As for me, My shower was today- it was amazing! My friends went all out between cake, decorations, gifts etc! 
Baby is so spoiled!


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all, :flower:

I was a regular stalker and poster on this thread for quite a while but not been here since August really as I had gotten so fed up with being TTC crazy I took a step back from it all. 

Well I am back for a little advice/experience/opinions. 

I am currently 13dpo. Yesterday morning I got a BFP on FRER. Obviously very shocked and surprised as had serious period pain for 4 days. :shrug:
Didnt allow myself to get too excited as i have been disappointed so many times along this journey (although this is officially my first EVER line on ANY hpt!! Began to think i would never see one!)

Tested a few times during the day (holding pee for 3-4 hours) and got much fainter test lines. 
Tested again this morning with FRER...a line but not as strong and a little difficult to see...Aargh!!!!!!!!!!!!
What does this mean???????????? Is it a chemical???????????

My temp also went up this morning after a 2 day dip (see my chart below)

AF due tomorrow...I know the only real answer is to wait and see but would appreciate thoughts


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Stella- mine did the same thing! I freaked and rang my doc. He said a test can only tell your pregnant, not HOW pregnant! He said your salt, sugar, and of course liquid intake can all influence the strength of the line- PLUS, 2 tests out of the same box can be loaded with different amount of dye in the factory.
And the cramps are perfectly normal- it's the extra blood flow going to your now stretching uterus! Unless u have bleeding I'd tend to very strongly think your pregnant!!


----------



## StellaBella24

Thanks for your reply Hopeful! 
I am scared to even think this might be it! 

Will see what happens tomorrow with AF. May also buy a digital test to take away the question of how strong the line is.

I can't believe how far along you are Hopeful! It's gone so fast.xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

here were mine from the 18/5 and 19/5.
just so you know it doesnt necessarily mean something bad!

so your due tomorrow?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2800.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Also to note on my first test I got pregnant 1-2 on a digi, yet the 2nd test which was lighter the next day I also did a digi and got pregnant 2-3.
Also, its really fun to show digis to your oh and not tell them what the number means. My hubby was like "2-3, 2-3??!?! What the eff do we have 2-3 of?!?" Thinking it meant number of babies lol


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi Stella! Sounds promising! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :-D 

Update - nothing new to report really. Other than I threw up when I ate pork earlier. My oh is allergic to pork so I am wondering lol. I've never had such a reaction eating it so defo got my fingers crossed!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Fx for all u ladies xx
Thinking of u


----------



## nexis

Fx'd for you stella :D


----------



## StellaBella24

Thanks everyone! Yes I am due on tomorrow ...will let you know tomorrow.x

Good luck to the rest of us too.xx


----------



## StellaBella24

AF has arrived this evening :(
Must've been a chemical


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> AF has arrived this evening :(
> Must've been a chemical

So sorry to hear:( is AF full force ?
Keep trying, they say your more fertile the month after an mc.
Thinking of u xx


----------



## StayHopeful

StellaBella24 said:


> AF has arrived this evening :(
> Must've been a chemical

So sorry! Are you cramping too? What my dr told me when I mc'd is that bleeding by itself can be ok, but you have to worry if there is cramping.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Usually if your having a chemical AF will be a few days early or late.
The pain will be quite more severe than a normal period and you'll have alot of clotting. 
If your just having light bleeding I'd test again in a few days or see doc for a test


----------



## StellaBella24

Bleeding is intermittent but definitely cramping and hpts hardly visible now.
We had a cry last night but today are feeling positive that at least we achieved our first ever bfp even if it was short lived...think we were both secretly startin to think something was seriously wrong with at least one of us after 10mnths with absolutely nothing.

We now know it can happen for us and it WILL!!
Thanks for ur support.xx


----------



## nexis

StellaBella24 said:


> Bleeding is intermittent but definitely cramping and hpts hardly visible now.
> We had a cry last night but today are feeling positive that at least we achieved our first ever bfp even if it was short lived...think we were both secretly startin to think something was seriously wrong with at least one of us after 10mnths with absolutely nothing.
> 
> We now know it can happen for us and it WILL!!
> Thanks for ur support.xx

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## nexis

Cd 37 today, and I have spotting and cramps :happydance: If this turns into full blown af then this will be the shortest cycle I've had since coming off bcp!


----------



## jojolabobo

nexis said:


> Cd 37 today, and I have spotting and cramps :happydance: If this turns into full blown af then this will be the shortest cycle I've had since coming off bcp!

YAY! Fx'd for you! :) I had crazy long cycles after bcp until last 2 months, so I know how you feel. Who would have thought they day would come when you could get excited about AF showing.

x


----------



## nexis

Update: today is now cd1 :witch: :dance:


----------



## mumface26

Hi all!
Glad AF has come for you nexis! on to the next cycle now...lets hope this is the one eh? :thumbup:

Sorry to heat about the chemical stellabella, I hope you will be ok and the next cycle is also your lucky one too! :hugs:

AFM....doctors went well yesterday. They will help me!:happydance: They confirmed I have pcos and high testosterone levels :growlmad: 
I need to have my bloods taken on 5/11 to check if I have ovulated. The doctor we saw was fantastic, she quickly read my notes I had been keeping and commented about my cervical mucus and cramps and said they are sure fire signs I could be ovulating and even if I am trying to ovulate a round of clomid would push the egg out. She also said she would order a full hormone test, I assume to test insulin levels and other stuff. She also said lets tell a white lie and say you have been trying since January to get a bump! She is awesome our doctor! :happydance:
Also, Dp needs to produce a sample. She said he needs to abstain from sex for 5 days. Good job Im not due to 'ovulate' until 28th (assuming I do) or thats a cycle out the window!
So im pretty hopeful now. I am getting the help I want and feel confident that 2013 will be the year we become parents!
Meanwhile its B vits and healthy eating from now on. 

I hope everyone else is doing good!
:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## nexis

Glad it went well at the doctors, sound like you've got a fab GP!


----------



## miss noodles

Mumface, Nexis, what great news for both of you - this is what progress looks like and I'm always happy when I find out things are going well.

AFM, I'm on CD3 and taking my 2nd dose of Clomid this evening. I have everyone on standby in case we have a repeat of the mood swings from last time, though I hope I don't suffer so much ovarian pain this time round (maybe I'll just get a couple of days off sick!)
Currently feeling positive about this cycle, but desperately trying not to place too much importance on it - don't want to pile more stress onto an already tense situation.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface that is such great news congrats! You must be over the moon, and feel like a huge step closer now


----------



## jojolabobo

This made me smile so I thought I would share, hope you girlies like it too :) xx
 



Attached Files:







59039445085349380_eTOkVv3B_f_thumb.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nlk

Hi guys

Sorry I've not been around much...I've had a really stressful couple of days, and just needed some time.

*Stella*, I'm so sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs: we're all here if you need us. It's nice that you're looking at it in a positive way - you CAN get pregnant! That's the biggest issue with pcos!

*mumface*, fab news about your doctor! I'm glad you're finally getting moving with everything!

*nexis*, glad AF has shown her face! yay for short cycles :happydance:

I don't know if I've missed anything else - apologies if I have. I haven't gone back massively far through the thread to be completely honest.


----------



## nlk

I have an issue :wacko:

I've just ripped one of my stitches clean out. I caught my nail on it! But it hasn't just pulled the stitches out of the holes...it's ripped them through my skin! So now I have another little incision crossing my actual incision :dohh: input please?! I've made a doctors appt for tonight. It's hurting, not bleeding.

LOL.


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> I have an issue :wacko:
> 
> I've just ripped one of my stitches clean out. I caught my nail on it! But it hasn't just pulled the stitches out of the holes...it's ripped them through my skin! So now I have another little incision crossing my actual incision :dohh: input please?! I've made a doctors appt for tonight. It's hurting, not bleeding.
> 
> LOL.

I'd just keep an eye on it, maybe bathe it with some salt water just to keep it clean and see what the doctor says x


----------



## nlk

Yeah. It's sore, and seeping a bit, which is why I thought it was best to get it checked. Argh! That pretty much sums up today really :haha:


----------



## Katerz

Wow just catching up a bit and can see the thread title has changed yay for bfp's! 

:dust: to everyone xxxx


----------



## StayHopeful

Bfn on a frer today, 14dpiui. I think I'm out.


----------



## mumface26

Ouch nlk I would be in tears if that was me, i dont do pain very well and cringe at surgical stuff. Omg how the heck would i cope in birth??? 

dp and i are full of a cold and horrible coughs :sick: good job we are off work this week.
Not much to report here ladies. Just popped in to say hi!

:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Ouch nlk I would be in tears if that was me, i dont do pain very well and cringe at surgical stuff. Omg how the heck would i cope in birth???
> 
> dp and i are full of a cold and horrible coughs :sick: good job we are off work this week.
> Not much to report here ladies. Just popped in to say hi!
> 
> :dust:

I hate being sick on my holidays :(


----------



## nexis

Hope everything went ok at the doctors nlk!

Cd 3 for me today, this af hasn't been bad at all (so far), I've certainly had much worse :haha:


----------



## laurabe

Nexis good that you had a reasonably shorter cycle hope that keeps up for you.. 

I'm CD3 also.

Have my appointment with fertility specialist in 2 weeks time as thats me hitting the 1 year mark . really wanted to be pregnant before that appointment it was arranged a few months ago :-/


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies I thought I would quickly pass by, I have been so busy lately and finding it hard to keep up with all the threads and journals, but I hope all is going well for everyone and I will have to have a read back through it all soon...

gl to everyone in their new cycles and tww's I hope all goes smoothly :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Bfn blood test today. It gets harder with each bfn. I think it's time to take a break from ttc until after the holidays.


----------



## nlk

I'm sorry to hear that, stayhopeful :hugs: Hopefully a break over the holidays will do you some good...allow you to relax and be less stressed out. Hope you're ok hun :hugs:


----------



## nexis

Sorry to hear that stayhopeful, I hope that the break does you some good :hugs:


----------



## nexis

Just checking in :hi: cd 5 today and af is over :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

nexis said:


> Just checking in :hi: cd 5 today and af is over :)

Hey Nexis, Im on CD8 we're not too far apart :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

You girls have been very quiet lately!


----------



## jojolabobo

CD 28 today, my last cycle was 31 with AC and they been getting shorter so hoping AF will turn up soon and I can start new cycle.

I've got some cramps in tummy.

How is everyone?

x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

i had some photos done in the park today with hubs, so happy with how they turned out!!

jojo- thats so great the results your getting herbally!


----------



## mumface26

Hi just checking in!

Ive got tingly cramps today mainly on my left side and today is cd14.......ovulation??? Or trying to!
Either way need to bd later!

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Thinking of taking angus castus to try and rebalance my hormones.
Has anyone ever had experience on this? And do you take it every day regardless of af or supposed ovulation?

Xxxx


----------



## nexis

Jojo fx'd you'll be onto a new cycle soon!

Mumface fx'd for O!

I'm good, finally over my cold and cd 6 today. Got to go and have 21 day bloods on 12th November and hoping that we'll get appointments through soon :) hope everyone is having a fab Sunday :dance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> Jojo fx'd you'll be onto a new cycle soon!
> 
> Mumface fx'd for O!
> 
> I'm good, finally over my cold and cd 6 today. Got to go and have 21 day bloods on 12th November and hoping that we'll get appointments through soon :) hope everyone is having a fab Sunday :dance:

Its 1047pm Sunday... Just heading to bed. Not tired but know I will be when I get up for work'


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Jojo fx'd you'll be onto a new cycle soon!
> 
> Mumface fx'd for O!
> 
> I'm good, finally over my cold and cd 6 today. Got to go and have 21 day bloods on 12th November and hoping that we'll get appointments through soon :) hope everyone is having a fab Sunday :dance:
> 
> Its 1047pm Sunday... Just heading to bed. Not tired but know I will be when I get up for work'Click to expand...

Haha I forgot that it'd be nighttime for you!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Feeling awful as the house is A MESS and the dishes are still dirty in the kitchen. But I NEED my sleep! Plus hubs is on late shift so when I get home tomorrow at 6pm I've got 4 hours alone b4 he gets home so I can do it then!


----------



## misskaileigh

Here's an odd question, a co-worker at my new job, one that I've never talked to before, told me I'm pregnant on Friday.
Should I take a test? No one has ever just told me that before haha

I have been feeling quite off lately, but I figured it was from the new job


----------



## nexis

misskaileigh said:


> Here's an odd question, a co-worker at my new job, one that I've never talked to before, told me I'm pregnant on Friday.
> Should I take a test? No one has ever just told me that before haha
> 
> I have been feeling quite off lately, but I figured it was from the new job

It's totally up to you really, let us know what you decide :)


----------



## mumface26

Dont think im ovulating. Although my cervix is high and soft and feels open my cm is like lotion.
Never mind, not all of us get ewcm anyway.
8 weeks til xmas, i wonder if we will get an xmas bfp on this forum?
Does anyone know if b vitamins can regulate hormones?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

misskaileigh said:


> Here's an odd question, a co-worker at my new job, one that I've never talked to before, told me I'm pregnant on Friday.
> Should I take a test? No one has ever just told me that before haha
> 
> I have been feeling quite off lately, but I figured it was from the new job

It would be bizarre if true! What cycle day u on?


----------



## jojolabobo

mumface26 said:


> Thinking of taking angus castus to try and rebalance my hormones.
> Has anyone ever had experience on this? And do you take it every day regardless of af or supposed ovulation?
> 
> Xxxx

Hey hope you don't mind late reply to this post.

I could sing praises of Agnus castus for me all day long. Started taking it in July when my cycles were around 90days each and since taking it I've had a 55 then a 31 and I'm on day 28 today with def cramps and signs of af coming. Obviously I'm not preg yet but it is a slow acting herb and takes a while to get into your system but I think if it's sorting my cycles out it must be doing something to balance my hormones. And the more regular your cycles the more chances you get of catching the eggy. Although one word of warning I have heard that if your cycles are already regular it can do the opposite and send them haywire. Also they counter act any prescribed medication I.e. clomid.

I take 1200mg every morning, (4 tabs of 400mg that you can buy at holland and Barrett) I take it throughout my cycle but some women stop at ovulation. My advice would be put it into google read the different studies and decide for yourself what you think is best. 

I hope this helps


----------



## StayHopeful

FX for all of you ladies testing soon!

I'm having a really hard time bouncing back from this bfn. The past ones I seem to be okay again after a day or two, but I'm still on the verge of tears all the time. AF came this morning, I go in to the FS tomorrow for a consult to discuss what next. DH and I were originally thinking we'd take a break, but I don't know anymore. I know it makes sense logically. It would give us time to recover emotionally, physically, and financially. Plus I'm a teacher, and being due in August would be rough. But the more I think about not trying this month, the more I don't like the idea. I just don't know what to think. I feel so hopeless at the moment.


----------



## miss noodles

StayHopeful said:


> FX for all of you ladies testing soon!
> 
> I'm having a really hard time bouncing back from this bfn. The past ones I seem to be okay again after a day or two, but I'm still on the verge of tears all the time. AF came this morning, I go in to the FS tomorrow for a consult to discuss what next. DH and I were originally thinking we'd take a break, but I don't know anymore. I know it makes sense logically. It would give us time to recover emotionally, physically, and financially. Plus I'm a teacher, and being due in August would be rough. But the more I think about not trying this month, the more I don't like the idea. I just don't know what to think. I feel so hopeless at the moment.

Hello lovely. I've been craving a break myself so I committed to just having fun, relaxing the rules (eat what I like, stop tempting, have the odd glass of wine), but not giving up. Three-four weeks after I made that commitment and I'm already feeling better. I even forced my cycle with provera and have taken a round of Clomid, but I feel a lot more relaxed. Perhaps what you need is the best of both worlds...?
Hope you're feeling better soon, nobody wants to be in such a dark place x


----------



## miss noodles

Afm, cd8, finished Clomid Sat. A few wobbles (and a BIG tantrum), but nothing as bad as last time. Feeling hope for the first time in months. DH is delighted that I'm a bit brighter and I think he has his hopes pinned on this cycle - I'll try to manage that a little, but I won't squash his hopes because I hope they come true


----------



## jojolabobo

Miss Noodles - I'm so glad that you are feeling more postive. Sometimes I think that's half the battle. Fx'd for you, let us know how it goes.

Stay Hopeful - I think Miss Noodles is exactly right, somtimes we are so strict on ourselves ttc its almost like we are living like we are already pregnant, not drinking ever, not eating any bad foods etc but when your constantly getting bfn it makes it soo much harder to carry on. Perhaps if you don't want to take a break then just take a more relaxed approach to ttc (I know its easier said than done). And as annoying as it is to be told it, stress is not helpful when your ttc. (I'm sorry for saying that becuase I normally just glare at my mum when she says it to me, its still true though)

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sending lots of hugs your way becuase all of us here know the heartbreak of a BFN.

xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Got my day 21 bloods next monday (will be cd22) but how can they do it if my cycles are messed up anyway?


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Got my day 21 bloods next monday (will be cd22) but how can they do it if my cycles are messed up anyway?

This is my thinking exactly. Got mine booked for 12th November.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Got my day 21 bloods next monday (will be cd22) but how can they do it if my cycles are messed up anyway?

Because the whole point of cd21s is to prove they're messed up so they can fix it.
It picks up ov in the last 7 days so they'll either say u ov'ed and are fine, or that u didn't and then they tackle it


----------



## selly2012

Hi girls,

I'm new to all of this so I'm very sorry if I don't understand the terms just yet!

I was diagnosed over 10 years ago and never been given any care or treatment, even when I had a ruptured cyst last year!!

Earlier this year I had a mc and the care and support received by the hospital and my gps was so terrible that I've been trying to find alternative ways to get pregnant and avoid going via the medical route..

Hubby and I have started taking pregnacare conception and so far I've noticed so great changes with my skins and nails but it's early days so no bfp..

Has anyone tried any natural remedies to assist?

Xx


----------



## mumface26

Hi selly! Sorry to.read about your mc i bet that was hard. Plus i bet it didnt help whn they didnt help you very well afterwards. 
Sorry to say i havent had any experiences with natural remedies although i am trying b vits to.try and level my hormones out but thats a about it.
Welcome to the pack anyway and i am sure one of us may be able to help you.
Xxx


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Got my day 21 bloods next monday (will be cd22) but how can they do it if my cycles are messed up anyway?
> 
> Because the whole point of cd21s is to prove they're messed up so they can fix it.
> It picks up ov in the last 7 days so they'll either say u ov'ed and are fine, or that u didn't and then they tackle itClick to expand...

They prob wont do anything until dp sperm has been checked which will be a problem.
They want him to do a sample and have it at the hospital within the hour, no probs there ut then they wnt to ask him questions etc. Now dp's work place is wierd. His manager is a.total pain and wont let him out for an apointment til after xmas, something about been.short staffed in the run up to xmas......as if its his problem??
I stressed the importance of this to him and we ended up having a barny about it. Thing is unlike me he wont stand up to his boss, so when she said she cnt allow him time off he prob gritted his teeth n said ok no worries. Now me i would have said i am going anyway so pit me dpwn as sick. He wont do that!
So until dp gets checked they prob wont assist me.


----------



## nlk

Selly, welcome! i think Jojo is currently taking angus castus, and Im'm sure there are others, so someone will be able to give you some advice! I'm still doing the medical route atm, and will look into natural remedies after I have finished all the drugs I am currently taking!

mumface, it sucks that your OH can't get the time off! Can't he just say that he has a hospital appt? I'm sure they have to let you go to hospital appts! Also, I think the questions might only be asked when you go in before the sample, not when you drop it off! My OH had to literally just go into the hospital and hand the sample to the first member of staff he saw :haha: little bit awkward! He had been asked some questions by his doctor before they gave him the pot for the sample..maybe it's the same with you? Hope you can get it all sorted soon!

AFM, I have one more day of provera, and then it's just a wait for AF. She normally arrives like clockwork with provera, exactly three days later, so hoping it's the same this time round. I've got my letrozole on standby, and my trigger is sitting in the fridge! :happydance:

Sorry I've been missing for so long. I've been so busy lately, and not having the best time, but I'm trying to get back more now! Hope everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## nexis

Welcome selly :hi:


----------



## mumface26

Nlk good luck with this cycle i have my fx!
Basically the doctor gave dp two pots and printed some sticky labels out for him and gave him a bag to put the pots in, she gave him a telephonr number for the nurse he needs to see who told him to make an appointment. I will get him to call her back tomorrow.

Im tired. Back in work after 1 week off. Some teenagers on the bus are playing gangnam style thru their phone, get some headphones its well annoying!!


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies, sorry I have been MIA!!! I hope everyone is well I will try and catch up real soon :hugs:

Just a quick update- Had my scan today-
8.9 lining
21mm follicle

TRIGGERED :happydance: 

Sending tons of :dust: to you all :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Well, it looks like the decision to take a break may be out of my hands. I had a consult with my FS today and she said that she's not sure why it hasn't been working but it may be time to start looking at IVF. Another IUI with only injectibles may be an option, but she seemed to think that IVF was our best option. So now DH and I have to decide what to do. I go in tomorrow for a hysterostenography, then we have a few options. I could either start menopur on Wednesday and do an IUI cycle, wait until January and do the IUI cycle, or just start saving for IVF. DH wants to wait and do IVF, which I'm not sure I'm okay with. I'm so upset, I'm literally sick to my stomach right now. I don't know what to do.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nlk, so excited your back at it full force! 
Stay hopeful, good luck with your decision!
Mumface, best of luck with tests and fx for your tww scerena!
Sorry if I forgot anyone


----------



## hopefulfor1st

And best of luck with your bloods nexis


----------



## jojolabobo

selly2012 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm new to all of this so I'm very sorry if I don't understand the terms just yet!
> 
> I was diagnosed over 10 years ago and never been given any care or treatment, even when I had a ruptured cyst last year!!
> 
> Earlier this year I had a mc and the care and support received by the hospital and my gps was so terrible that I've been trying to find alternative ways to get pregnant and avoid going via the medical route..
> 
> Hubby and I have started taking pregnacare conception and so far I've noticed so great changes with my skins and nails but it's early days so no bfp..
> 
> Has anyone tried any natural remedies to assist?
> 
> Xx

Hi Selly,

Nlk is right I've been taking Agnus Castus and have found it really helps to sort my cycles out and balance hormones. There's loads of info on it if you type it into google, or if you look on page 305 of this thread I wrote quite a big post on how it had helped me so far :)

Nlk fx'd hope AF shows up soon so you can get on with your next cycle :)

Screna good to see you back! Hope your ok 

Currently I'm CD 30 so really hoping AF shows up soon! XX


----------



## scerena

*jojo* thank you I'm doing okay- scared as after this cycle this is it... 
How are you Hun? I hate waitin on af! Hope if your doesn't show it's because you have your bfp :)

*stayhopeful* I know that feelin as I am now on my last tww and then Ivf is my only option- it's so emotional as I have never thought that I would only have Ivf as an only option in order to conceive... It is so scary if you ever need to talk then I am here :hugs:


----------



## selly2012

Morning girls,

Thanks for the replies, I have heard about Angus Cactus - has anyone had any good luck with this?

Yesterday was my big OD and I doubt that I will be seeing a bfp any time soon so would been interested in trying any new things that could help!

Hope you are all having a great day!!

xx


----------



## scerena

Selly OD- are you on about ovarian drilling? I haven't used AC so sorry I ant help with that :hugs:


----------



## nexis

scerena said:


> :hi: ladies, sorry I have been MIA!!! I hope everyone is well I will try and catch up real soon :hugs:
> 
> Just a quick update- Had my scan today-
> 8.9 lining
> 21mm follicle
> 
> TRIGGERED :happydance:
> 
> Sending tons of :dust: to you all :hugs:

:dance: glad to hear that!



StayHopeful said:


> Well, it looks like the decision to take a break may be out of my hands. I had a consult with my FS today and she said that she's not sure why it hasn't been working but it may be time to start looking at IVF. Another IUI with only injectibles may be an option, but she seemed to think that IVF was our best option. So now DH and I have to decide what to do. I go in tomorrow for a hysterostenography, then we have a few options. I could either start menopur on Wednesday and do an IUI cycle, wait until January and do the IUI cycle, or just start saving for IVF. DH wants to wait and do IVF, which I'm not sure I'm okay with. I'm so upset, I'm literally sick to my stomach right now. I don't know what to do.

Sorry to hear you're so upset hun, I hope you and your DH manage to decide on a plan that you're both happy with :hugs:



jojolabobo said:


> selly2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm new to all of this so I'm very sorry if I don't understand the terms just yet!
> 
> I was diagnosed over 10 years ago and never been given any care or treatment, even when I had a ruptured cyst last year!!
> 
> Earlier this year I had a mc and the care and support received by the hospital and my gps was so terrible that I've been trying to find alternative ways to get pregnant and avoid going via the medical route..
> 
> Hubby and I have started taking pregnacare conception and so far I've noticed so great changes with my skins and nails but it's early days so no bfp..
> 
> Has anyone tried any natural remedies to assist?
> 
> Xx
> 
> Hi Selly,
> 
> Nlk is right I've been taking Agnus Castus and have found it really helps to sort my cycles out and balance hormones. There's loads of info on it if you type it into google, or if you look on page 305 of this thread I wrote quite a big post on how it had helped me so far :)
> 
> Nlk fx'd hope AF shows up soon so you can get on with your next cycle :)
> 
> Screna good to see you back! Hope your ok
> 
> Currently I'm CD 30 so really hoping AF shows up soon! XXClick to expand...

FX'd for AF! :hugs:

Afm, cd 8 today. Haven't decided if I'm gonna opk this cycle or just save myself the stress :haha: Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## StayHopeful

scerena said:


> stayhopeful[/B] I know that feelin as I am now on my last tww and then Ivf is my only option- it's so emotional as I have never thought that I would only have Ivf as an only option in order to conceive... It is so scary if you ever need to talk then I am here :hugs:

Thanks! I'm just feeling so overwhelmed. I never thought I'd be in this position. DH and I have been fighting about all of it since last night and it turns out that I wasn't sick to my stomach because I was upset, it's because I have the flu :wacko: He doesn't want to do another IUI because he thinks it won't work and it will be a waste of money. He's also not sure he wants to do IVF because its so expensive and even though the odds are a lot better, it's not a sure thing either. We ended up deciding to do the Menopur cycle and then reevaluate and start saving up and discussing IVF and adoption. Now I'm waiting for my doctor to call me back, the mail order pharmacy can't ship my injections until Friday because of the hurricane. Argh!!! I'm going crazy.


----------



## scerena

*nexis* thanks :hugs: good luck with your bloods :hugs:

*stayhopeful* I hope that you feel better soon Hun :hugs: I'm glad you and oh had a chat and have a plan :) it's scary thinking of Ivf I feel the same right now! Gl and I hope this last cycle does the trick for you :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, Scerena! Fx for you!


----------



## miss noodles

So how's everyone doing? Its strange that were all so quiet!!

Things my end are going okay - CD11 and my ovaries are twingey, which must mean the clomid's doing something. :happydance: I've resolved not to temp this cycle or pay too much attention to CM etc because I am done with beating myself up every day and being so unhealthily obsessive. Maybe this new relaxed approach will help us along our way. Thats not to say I wont be obsessively counting the days to testing once I get to CD20!!:haha:

Anyways, that's me up to date. Hope everyone's okay.


----------



## nlk

I know, I can't believe how quiet it's gotten! I'm ok here, just waiting for AF to show up....expecting her tomorrow morning, so then I can get started on letrozole and triggering this month :happydance: So so busy recently, which is why I haven't had much time to get on here! Hope clomid does good for you, miss noodles!


----------



## sue_88

Ive been quite sporadic lately on the board, but I finally got my BFP on Tuesday!!!!

Super excited, and the month before we were due to have clomid - so glad we didn't need it. My little natural miracle  !!!

I'm going to read back a few pages now - see how everyone is doing xxx


----------



## miss noodles

Congratulations lovely! That's wonderful news! :happydance:

Thanks NLK, I'm feeling quite positive and trying to keep it that way. Hope you get on well with the injectibles, let's hope AF doesn't keep you waiting too long!


----------



## nlk

sue thats fab! congrats! :happydance:

miss noodles, I'm not quite on injectibles yet...just more drugs :haha: thanks though!


----------



## nlk

Just to let you all know, I've been procrastinating work, and went through about 140 pages of this thread, and updated the bfps accordingly :)

we didn't just get a mass amount that no one knew about...its ones that we already had, which I seem to have missed! :dohh:

But I do really want to get it over 20 at some point soon! Come on girls, keep getting knocked up!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congratulations, Sue!

Miss Noodles, good luck with your relaxed approach this month! I did that for a month this summer and it really helped. Now that I'm seeing the FS it's almost a relief because they monitor me so much, I don't have to worry about CM or temping or any of that stuff myself.

Nlk, I hope that AF shows for you soon so you can get started on your next cycle! FX!

AFM, started Menopur yesterday. I'm not doing Letrozole this round, just Menopur injections. This is my last IUI cycle before we start looking at IVF, I'm trying not to think about that too much or put too much pressure on myself.


----------



## nexis

Congrats sue! H&H 9 months

It has been soo quiet here lately. I've just been worrying a bit, had some problems a while back with one boob being quite painful. Got checked out and it was fine, but in August I had some discharge (tmi) and the doc said they thought it might be hormonal changes, no lumps or anything. Had to go back last week as it happened again and it was so painful. No lumps again but they gave me antibiotics and referred me for a scan so now I have that on Monday. I'm just hoping everything is ok.


----------



## mumface26

Congrats Sue brill news! Now tell us your secret......:baby::happydance: But may I ask did you notice anything different on this cycle such as ewcm etc and do you know what cycle day you may have ovulated?

Nexis I hope everything is ok for you. :hugs:

Thanks for updating the BFP list Nlk, I logged in n thought OMG HOW MANY...??? But read your post. But still 19bfps is good going.:thumbup:

GL stayhopeful I hope your IUI works. :dust:

Miss Noodles I hope your possitivity produces BFP no20. :dust:

AFM I feel fine, cd19 today, CD21 Bloods on monday. I like to say I am trying to be possitive but I cant bring myself to think I may have ovulated so I am not getting my hopes up only to have them sh** on. 
I dont know what to think. I guess I am bummed out as DP just cant seem to get some time off work for his sperm sample appointment. He has to do this as they prob wont help util hes dtd with a cup!
7 weeks on Tuesday it Christmas day! Dont know about anyone else but I'm a bit of a Christmas freak lol! :xmas16:

Take care ladies!
:dust:


----------



## miss noodles

Sash, sorry NLK, I get so confused with all these drug names - I lose track of which does what. My fs only ever really discussed Clomid and IVF because its not standard practice to fund injectibles here. 

Hey Nexis, sounds pretty scary, I hope its all okay. Fingers crossed for you.

Feeling a teensy bit anxious about the weekend, it was CD12 that I ended up at the hospital in crazy amounts of pain last time I was on Clomid. Had much less side effects this time though, so hoping we don't have a rerun of that. Got some pain killers on hand, just in case! 

Have a happy Friday ladies!


----------



## sue_88

Thanks everyone!

Here is my protocol - I did lots of things differently because I was so determind that I didn't want to have to rely on clomid!

Daily:
Prenatal (including 400mcg FA)
1200mcg FA
30mg Vitamin B6
75mg Aspirin

CD 2-6:
200mg Soy

CD 7:
80mg Soy

CD 8-9:
40mg Soy

I ovulated on CD 20, we BD'd on CD 16 & 18. I had EWCM on CD 17, and a few seconds of OV pain on CD20.
I used a heat pad every night on my tummy after OV. I had implantation bleeding from 12-14DPO, very scant.

So happy, Doctor apt on Monday, Midwife apt on Tues ))


----------



## ready2Bmum

Sue_88 - Im thrilled for you!! :hugs: you've waited so long, you deserve every happiness!! A very Happy and Healthy nine months to you!! :hugs: x


----------



## mumface26

Im really praying hard we have done it but in the back of my mind i cant help but think its a bfn waiting to happen.
Cd9-14 i felt very happy and excited. I had a massive urge to bd and on cd14 felt a tiny pain on my left side, felt like someone was pressing their finger into my skin. Cm was slippy but not egg whitish.
After cd14 i felt nothing, no urge to bd and no cramps and cm as good as dried up.
Now im cd19 and im having cramps, cm gone a bit more lotiony and my bbs feel a bit tender when.dp thinks he can just grab them whenever he wants (lol) 
Im on daily pills of vit b6 and folic acid, gone to bed same time each night to ensure im well rested, swapped tea n coffee for decaffs or water and been super dooper.good with my eating last 2 weeks so i am therefore hoping this is the one!!!

My kingdom for a xmas bfp announcement!!

:dust:


----------



## nlk

mumface, I'm SO excited for christmas! I have a sleeps til christmas countdown on my phone...it has an elf, and plays christmas songs, and when I shake my phone it has bells :haha: And I've started my christmas shopping! YAY! OH is a grinch....

Miss noodles, it's ok :haha: it's not standard to get injectibles fully funded here, either, so that's the other reason my FS didn't want me on them just yet...he said it seemed silly when he was sure I wouldn't need them, and that the normal drugs would get me pregnant. Hope he's right!

Sue, sounds like a good plan you had! I'm thinking about whether to try some other stuff this month, alongside my normal letrozole dose...I'm cd1 today, so going to start letrozole on cd3...do you think it's worth starting to take B6 or something else from tomorrow? Or should I just wait and see, and then try next cycle with other stuff?

I've been quite shocked this cycle, tbh. AF arrived last night, but it was only when I stood up and felt a slight "gush" that I realised she was here....I've never had that before :wacko: normally I am in agony for a good 3/4 days, until she eases off...but I had about 1 1/2 hours of pain this morning (still to the point where I was sick - normal for me) and that was it! Dyou think that this could be a (welcomed) side effect of the surgery??


----------



## nexis

Everyone's so quiet at the moment! 

I've had a letter through today about my hsg. Says to ring and book appointment on the first day if next AF, and no bd until after it's done as obvs it can't be done if I were to be pregnant and if I didn't know I was it could cause a mc. DH isn't that happy that we can't bd :haha:


----------



## miss noodles

Morning ladies. I have a question for those of you who have taken clomid - has it ever caused dryness?

I ask because my acupuncturist insisted I take my BBT just for this week to see when I've OVULATED, which is fine, except my temp is higher than I'd expect pre-ovulation and I've not yet had any EWCM (in fact, its been pretty dry down there). So I'm thinking, given that I'm CD14 today, that I may have already Oed... But then why am I still getting ovarian pain?

I know I'm over analysing it all a bit and I wouldn't be questioning any of it if my temp weren't so high - Ive not had such a high reading except maybe 2-4 days before a forced bleed. So confused!

If anyone can shed some light I'd be grateful - I'm doing my head in worrying about it (being awake since 630 on a Sunday isn't much fun, either!)


----------



## miss noodles

nexis said:


> Everyone's so quiet at the moment!
> 
> I've had a letter through today about my hsg. Says to ring and book appointment on the first day if next AF, and no bd until after it's done as obvs it can't be done if I were to be pregnant and if I didn't know I was it could cause a mc. DH isn't that happy that we can't bd :haha:

Hehe, DH hates having to give his sample - mind you, I always take the opportunity to tease him a bit!

Good news about your letter though - its all progress!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

miss noodles said:


> Morning ladies. I have a question for those of you who have taken clomid - has it ever caused dryness?
> 
> I ask because my acupuncturist insisted I take my BBT just for this week to see when I've OVULATED, which is fine, except my temp is higher than I'd expect pre-ovulation and I've not yet had any EWCM (in fact, its been pretty dry down there). So I'm thinking, given that I'm CD14 today, that I may have already Oed... But then why am I still getting ovarian pain?
> 
> I know I'm over analysing it all a bit and I wouldn't be questioning any of it if my temp weren't so high - Ive not had such a high reading except maybe 2-4 days before a forced bleed. So confused!
> 
> If anyone can shed some light I'd be grateful - I'm doing my head in worrying about it (being awake since 630 on a Sunday isn't much fun, either!)

I've still never had ewcm! I did feel a bit dry on clomid- but it also was the first time I'd ever been on a strict "sex schedule" and doing it so often could have contributed aswell. I did however use a sperm friendly Lube the night we conceived (I think u guys call it preseed over there?) I only used half the recommended dose as dh hates lube but he still doesn't know to this day I used it lol


----------



## sue_88

miss noodles said:


> Morning ladies. I have a question for those of you who have taken clomid - has it ever caused dryness?
> 
> I ask because my acupuncturist insisted I take my BBT just for this week to see when I've OVULATED, which is fine, except my temp is higher than I'd expect pre-ovulation and I've not yet had any EWCM (in fact, its been pretty dry down there). So I'm thinking, given that I'm CD14 today, that I may have already Oed... But then why am I still getting ovarian pain?
> 
> I know I'm over analysing it all a bit and I wouldn't be questioning any of it if my temp weren't so high - Ive not had such a high reading except maybe 2-4 days before a forced bleed. So confused!
> 
> If anyone can shed some light I'd be grateful - I'm doing my head in worrying about it (being awake since 630 on a Sunday isn't much fun, either!)

I believe that is one of the key side effects.
If I were you, I'd get some fertility lube (preseed, concieve plus etc)

I don't know anything about temps though, sorry!


----------



## miss noodles

Thank you both, massive help. I ordered some preseed online while I was fretting when I first woke up. Ive told DH that I will temp like I've been told to, bd and check for signs, but I'm going to write this cycle off so that I don't get too disappointed when my BFN or AF shows their face in a couple of weeks.

Did either of you experience ovarian pain on Clomid? Did it last beyond ovulation? The last time I took it I was in hospital in extreme amounts of pain which lasted days- nothing so bad this time, but its been worse the past 24hrs and if I have Oed I would have expected it to subside...


----------



## sue_88

miss noodles said:


> Thank you both, massive help. I ordered some preseed online while I was fretting when I first woke up. Ive told DH that I will temp like I've been told to, bd and check for signs, but I'm going to write this cycle off so that I don't get too disappointed when my BFN or AF shows their face in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Did either of you experience ovarian pain on Clomid? Did it last beyond ovulation? The last time I took it I was in hospital in extreme amounts of pain which lasted days- nothing so bad this time, but its been worse the past 24hrs and if I have Oed I would have expected it to subside...

I didn't take Clomid, I was supposed to take it this month! :)

I took Soy on my Oct cycle (natures Clomid) and I had 1 day of Ov pain, the day after my pos OPK, so I know I ovulated on that day....and then since then it's been minor twinges whilst hormones are all going crazy to support Bubs.


----------



## mumface26

I want some preseed! I need something im super dry now. But i am blaming it on progesterone levels as i read it can cause dryness soon after ovulation. Dryness doesnt help when your on a ttc schedual though.
Got day 21 bloods tomorrow, im feeling more optomistic now. Im cd21 today and last few days had dull aches on and off so i am hoping its a good sign as sometimes your fallopian tubes may contract whilst your egg travels down causing mild cramps.

So tired today, worked til 3pm yesterday, met dp in manchester for a meal then watched wwe raw at mcr arena. Twas fun, only went to keep dp company but enjoyed it. We need to have a boy so they do can father son things like that lol!

:dust:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> I want some preseed! I need something im super dry now. But i am blaming it on progesterone levels as i read it can cause dryness soon after ovulation. Dryness doesnt help when your on a ttc schedual though.
> Got day 21 bloods tomorrow, im feeling more optomistic now. Im cd21 today and last few days had dull aches on and off so i am hoping its a good sign as sometimes your fallopian tubes may contract whilst your egg travels down causing mild cramps.
> 
> So tired today, worked til 3pm yesterday, met dp in manchester for a meal then watched wwe raw at mcr arena. Twas fun, only went to keep dp company but enjoyed it. We need to have a boy so they do can father son things like that lol!
> 
> :dust:

I am so jealous that you got to see raw! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello ladies!!! I took a test this morning and this showed up!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1366721-bfp-line-eye-help-please.html

Please tell me if I am seeing crazy lines??


----------



## nexis

borr.dg.baby said:


> Hello ladies!!! I took a test this morning and this showed up!!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1366721-bfp-line-eye-help-please.html
> 
> Please tell me if I am seeing crazy lines??

Tbh I'm rubbish at seeing faint lines. Best thing you can do is do a FRER/digi. FX'd!!


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all. Just popping in to say hi! I not posted here since my chemical pregnancy but still log in most days to read how you're all getting on. 

The BFP number in the thread title is encouraging.x 

I have decided this will be my last cycle of TTC for 2012 as next month I will eat drink and be merry...no opks, no temping just Christmas.xxxx


----------



## ready2Bmum

nlk said:


> This is a thread for any young pcos'ers....well, any pcos'ers really! all are welcome :flower:
> 
> just a thread to chat to others girls who are going through similar stuff...it doesnt matter where you are in the journey, WTT, trying, clomid, or already had your BFP....come and join in!​
> 
> if there is anyone who doesn't want to be included here, or if there is anyone i have missed out, just let me know![/CENTER]

Hi nlk. I was wondering could I be added to the list please? :flower:


----------



## nlk

of course you can, ready2bmum :)

miss noodles, I had quite a lot of pain on clomid if I remember...for a fair few days after Oing, as well! I think it's quite a common side effect of it tbh...I don't get that as much now, with letrozole. I find it sooo much better than clomid!

Nice to hear from you, stellabella. Hope you're ok. I think that sounds like a good plan, taking a break over christmas so you can properly enjoy it!

borr, I think I can see something, but I don't know whether I'm looking in the right place tbh! As nexis said, the best thing is to do a frer or something. also, you're still quite early at 9dpo, so it might get darker in a few days! GL!


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> I want some preseed! I need something im super dry now. But i am blaming it on progesterone levels as i read it can cause dryness soon after ovulation. Dryness doesnt help when your on a ttc schedual though.
> Got day 21 bloods tomorrow, im feeling more optomistic now. Im cd21 today and last few days had dull aches on and off so i am hoping its a good sign as sometimes your fallopian tubes may contract whilst your egg travels down causing mild cramps.
> 
> So tired today, worked til 3pm yesterday, met dp in manchester for a meal then watched wwe raw at mcr arena. Twas fun, only went to keep dp company but enjoyed it. We need to have a boy so they do can father son things like that lol!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I am so jealous that you got to see raw! :haha:Click to expand...

Tbh i only went as dp has always wanted to go but i ended up enjoying it more than what i thought. We got fab seats and took some great photos. Next time we go we want to be taking our little one lol!


----------



## laurabe

I have my appointment with the infertility clinic on Friday (The 1 year appt) Was really hoping to have got pregnant before this appointment :(

Does anyone know what I can expect at this appointment..? Will it just be a bunch of questions? 

Dont want to go :(


----------



## AshB

I got my first :bfp: today!!!! So excited! Will be going to have a blood test done tomorrow to be sure! 

:dust: to all of you!!!!


----------



## miss noodles

Congratulations AshB! That's great news.

Seems we're having a lucky streak - long may it continue!


----------



## ready2Bmum

AshB said:


> I got my first :bfp: today!!!! So excited! Will be going to have a blood test done tomorrow to be sure!
> 
> :dust: to all of you!!!!

Amazing news!! :hugs: Massive congrats!!


----------



## StayHopeful

miss noodles said:


> Morning ladies. I have a question for those of you who have taken clomid - has it ever caused dryness?
> 
> I ask because my acupuncturist insisted I take my BBT just for this week to see when I've OVULATED, which is fine, except my temp is higher than I'd expect pre-ovulation and I've not yet had any EWCM (in fact, its been pretty dry down there). So I'm thinking, given that I'm CD14 today, that I may have already Oed... But then why am I still getting ovarian pain?
> 
> I know I'm over analysing it all a bit and I wouldn't be questioning any of it if my temp weren't so high - Ive not had such a high reading except maybe 2-4 days before a forced bleed. So confused!
> 
> If anyone can shed some light I'd be grateful - I'm doing my head in worrying about it (being awake since 630 on a Sunday isn't much fun, either!)




laurabe said:


> I have my appointment with the infertility clinic on Friday (The 1 year appt) Was really hoping to have got pregnant before this appointment :(
> 
> Does anyone know what I can expect at this appointment..? Will it just be a bunch of questions?
> 
> Dont want to go :(

My first appointment was mostly a lot of questions. They asked DH to be there with me, they reviewed what we'd been doing so far with our regular gyn. The FS also did an ultrasound and drew blood to do quite a bit of bloodwork. It was hard because it felt like a really big step, but now that I've been going to her for a few months I'm really glad we took that step. My gyn deals with all sorts of things, but my FS is focused entirely on helping women like us get pregnant. I don't bother temping or checking cm any more because I'm so closely monitored all the time, they basically take care of it for me. It's taken a lot of the guesswork and worrying out of my hands, which has been a relief.

Miss Noodles, I had a lot of dryness with Clomid. We used Preseed, but even then it was still pretty dry. That was why we went with the IUI as soon as we went to the FS, at my first appointment I was about to O but didn't have any CM so she recommended going ahead with an IUI the next day.

Congrats, AshB! H&H 9 months!


----------



## nexis

laurabe said:


> I have my appointment with the infertility clinic on Friday (The 1 year appt) Was really hoping to have got pregnant before this appointment :(
> 
> Does anyone know what I can expect at this appointment..? Will it just be a bunch of questions?
> 
> Dont want to go :(

At my first appointment they asked questions and mentioned the diagnosis of PCOS and explained all about it to me. She then talked about all the options, prescribed metformin and talked through what they'd probably look at doing when I next saw her. I know you probably feel a bit down about it at the moment but they're there to help you :hugs:



AshB said:


> I got my first :bfp: today!!!! So excited! Will be going to have a blood test done tomorrow to be sure!
> 
> :dust: to all of you!!!!

Congrats! H&H 9 months :dance:


----------



## miss noodles

nlk said:


> miss noodles, I had quite a lot of pain on clomid if I remember...for a fair few days after Oing, as well! I think it's quite a common side effect of it tbh...I don't get that as much now, with letrozole. I find it sooo much better than clomid!

Thanks lovely. I will ask about letrozole if I'm not pregnant by the time we next see fs (march). I thought we were ready to give up, but it turns out we're really not. Knowing there's another drug between here and injectibles or IVF is a huge help. Let's hope we don't need it though!


----------



## ready2Bmum

I cant believe whats going on this cycle. I just took a digi ovulation test and I got a smiley! I thought I was 4dpo!
Ive had a little cm yesterday and today, I decided on a whim to take the test and sure enough I got a smiley! When my cbfm said I was ovulating I had no cm and the digi test was negative.
Crazy pcos cycle. I dont feel too bad as we've dtd everyday since the 27th except for the 30th and yesterday (3rd) we'll stay going for another few days. hopefully we didnt miss our chance with this messing around! So Im either 4dpo or on cd17 :shrug:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

miss noodles said:


> Did either of you experience ovarian pain on Clomid? Did it last beyond ovulation? The last time I took it I was in hospital in extreme amounts of pain which lasted days- nothing so bad this time, but its been worse the past 24hrs and if I have Oed I would have expected it to subside...


Yup I'm pretty sure I did, and 5 days later I felt it again,I wrote on here about possible double ovulation? And rang my fs freaking,
Turns out it was implantation lol


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies I am sorry that I have been kinda MIA lately...

CONGRATS to all the ladies who have gotten their :bfp: have a h&h 9months :)

Good luck to all thoses ovulating and in their tww's :dust:


----------



## misskaileigh

Well no bfp, but I think I'm on the right track. Had my first almost normal cycle in a long time! 48 days :) not sure if I ovulated at all, but I'm just super happy that I'm not taking anything at all and am getting some kind of rhythm again! Maybe we can see a bfp sometime in the future


----------



## jojolabobo

I need some advice, I'm feeling really nervous!

I'm currently on Cycle Day 36, I was expectiong AF 6 days ago. It's not unusual for me to have long AF's they used to be 90 days + but since I had been taking AC they have been so much shorter (I think I mentioned that on here a million times already) my last one was 31 days.

So the question is should I do a test or should I leave it. I'd been leaving it because I dont think I can cope with another negative pregnancy test. But I've stopped taking AC in the mornings now just in case because It's not good if your pregnant!

Don't get me wrong I'm pretty certain that I'm not but you know what it's like, if anything looks slightly positive it's almost impossible not to get your hopes up!

So here are my symptoms (that are I know more than likely in my head) - sorry if tmi

- Sore and heavy Bbs's - they always get sore b4 AF but not normally heavy
- Tiredness (I'm always tired but it does seem slightly worse)
- Insomnia at night (so I'm tired all day and can't sleep at night, think I read somewhere thats a pregnancy symptom lol)
- lots of lower back pain
- cd 20 - 30 I had metalic taste in mouth - this could be cause I suffer with acid reflux though
- I have been getting AF like cramps, maybe I'm mad but they don't _feel_ like normal pre AF cramps 

See how I've imagined myself a nice long list there! Do you think its best to take a test and get it over with so if its negative I can stop putting importance on things that are not really anything!

:S


----------



## hopefulfor1st

jojolabobo said:


> I need some advice, I'm feeling really nervous!
> 
> I'm currently on Cycle Day 36, I was expectiong AF 6 days ago. It's not unusual for me to have long AF's they used to be 90 days + but since I had been taking AC they have been so much shorter (I think I mentioned that on here a million times already) my last one was 31 days.
> 
> So the question is should I do a test or should I leave it. I'd been leaving it because I dont think I can cope with another negative pregnancy test. But I've stopped taking AC in the mornings now just in case because It's not good if your pregnant!
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm pretty certain that I'm not but you know what it's like, if anything looks slightly positive it's almost impossible not to get your hopes up!
> 
> So here are my symptoms (that are I know more than likely in my head) - sorry if tmi
> 
> - Sore and heavy Bbs's - they always get sore b4 AF but not normally heavy
> - Tiredness (I'm always tired but it does seem slightly worse)
> - Insomnia at night (so I'm tired all day and can't sleep at night, think I read somewhere thats a pregnancy symptom lol)
> - lots of lower back pain
> - cd 20 - 30 I had metalic taste in mouth - this could be cause I suffer with acid reflux though
> - I have been getting AF like cramps, maybe I'm mad but they don't _feel_ like normal pre AF cramps
> 
> See how I've imagined myself a nice long list there! Do you think its best to take a test and get it over with so if its negative I can stop putting importance on things that are not really anything!
> 
> :S


Sounds definitely promising! But you have to accept it could go either way! I mean if you are u should book antenatal care ASAP so it's good to know, but maybe it is best to get it over with too if you not. Maybe set a day to test, ie weekend?


----------



## jojolabobo

Hopefulfor1st - That is a very good idea! I'll give it till Saturday and if nothing I will test.

In mean time I'll just be careful, avoid caffine, try to keep busy and not think about it so I don't get my hopes up! 

x


----------



## mumface26

I would do a test, a full6 days late for af is long enough i think. Also how much agnus castus do you take? Im considering trying it, do u take it all thru the cycle and at what dosage?

Congrats ashb another bfp! we must have hit a lucky streak!! 

Now heres my list......im cd 22 today and since cd19 heres how i have felt.....
*dry feeling down there
*total loss of libido....take it or leave it
*boobs feel enlarged and dp said they feel different
*vile mood swings, getting upset over small things
*tiredness, but to another level. Yesterday we slept until 9am and got up at 10am (normal for our typical sunday) but all day i was sleepy and even putting bread in the toaster was a CHORE!!!
*decreased appetite
*crampy feeling in the womb area, today its centralised

Soooo nice long list there! I will test on sunday if no af. We are going to be using convieve plus lube on our next cycle. I plan to buy it when i next get af. Still doing my homework on agnus castus.


----------



## jojolabobo

mumface26 said:


> I would do a test, a full6 days late for af is long enough i think. Also how much agnus castus do you take? Im considering trying it, do u take it all thru the cycle and at what dosage?
> 
> Congrats ashb another bfp! we must have hit a lucky streak!!
> 
> Now heres my list......im cd 22 today and since cd19 heres how i have felt.....
> *dry feeling down there
> *total loss of libido....take it or leave it
> *boobs feel enlarged and dp said they feel different
> *vile mood swings, getting upset over small things
> *tiredness, but to another level. Yesterday we slept until 9am and got up at 10am (normal for our typical sunday) but all day i was sleepy and even putting bread in the toaster was a CHORE!!!
> *decreased appetite
> *crampy feeling in the womb area, today its centralised
> 
> Soooo nice long list there! I will test on sunday if no af. We are going to be using convieve plus lube on our next cycle. I plan to buy it when i next get af. Still doing my homework on agnus castus.

I take 1600mg which is 4 x 400mg capsuals (I buy them from Holland and Barret) they are abour £5ish for 100. I take them throughtout my cycle, some people say you should stop at Ovulation, but I did a lot of research on it and decided its safe to take them after to keep regulating hormones. But obv they aren't good if your pregnant which is why I stopped taking mine once my period was late.

One word of warning though, if your cycles are already pretty regular don't take them as aparently they have the oposite effect if everything is already on time.

Your signs sound positive though so Fx'd you won't even have to use them.

Let's hope the :dust: from all the bfp's recently will stick around and help some of us out! XX

I might test, I did try and test yesterday used my last test in the house but it was a faulty one and came up with no lines at all! I think I'll pop chemist in my lunch break and buy a test then see how I feel in the morning! xx


----------



## nexis

Morning ladies :) I've been to the hospital today, nothing to worry about :dance: They said they reckon its inflammation. Unluckily for me I had a bloke doing the examination (would of preferred a woman) and he asked if it was ok if a student observed and I was like yeah they need to learn...and it was a really fit young guy :blush: I was thinking just my flaming luck that I now have to get my baps out :haha:


----------



## jojolabobo

nexis said:


> Morning ladies :) I've been to the hospital today, nothing to worry about :dance: They said they reckon its inflammation. Unluckily for me I had a bloke doing the examination (would of preferred a woman) and he asked if it was ok if a student observed and I was like yeah they need to learn...and it was a really fit young guy :blush: I was thinking just my flaming luck that I now have to get my baps out :haha:

Oh that's just typical! Hot men should not be allowed to be those kind of doctors lol!

:hugs::hugs: Hope you feel better soon though :) X


----------



## mumface26

Nexis i am glad everything was ok.

I had my day 21 bloods today and they are sending them for the full pcos check such as insulin, liver, kidneys etc. Im seeing the doctor 16/11 to discuss them and what to do next.
Im glad things are moving now!! 

:dust:


----------



## sue_88

nexis said:


> Morning ladies :) I've been to the hospital today, nothing to worry about :dance: They said they reckon its inflammation. Unluckily for me I had a bloke doing the examination (would of preferred a woman) and he asked if it was ok if a student observed and I was like yeah they need to learn...and it was a really fit young guy :blush: I was thinking just my flaming luck that I now have to get my baps out :haha:

I had that when I went for my HSG, I thought yeah why not they need to learn.

Good looking, young student doctor and I'm there with my legs spread and my foof in his face! Nightmare!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ready2Bmum said:


> I cant believe whats going on this cycle. I just took a digi ovulation test and I got a smiley! I thought I was 4dpo!
> Ive had a little cm yesterday and today, I decided on a whim to take the test and sure enough I got a smiley! When my cbfm said I was ovulating I had no cm and the digi test was negative.
> Crazy pcos cycle. I dont feel too bad as we've dtd everyday since the 27th except for the 30th and yesterday (3rd) we'll stay going for another few days. hopefully we didnt miss our chance with this messing around! So Im either 4dpo or on cd17 :shrug:

Cbfm don't work with pcos as they find patterns , and our bodies have no patterns!


----------



## ready2Bmum

hopefulfor1st said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> I cant believe whats going on this cycle. I just took a digi ovulation test and I got a smiley! I thought I was 4dpo!
> Ive had a little cm yesterday and today, I decided on a whim to take the test and sure enough I got a smiley! When my cbfm said I was ovulating I had no cm and the digi test was negative.
> Crazy pcos cycle. I dont feel too bad as we've dtd everyday since the 27th except for the 30th and yesterday (3rd) we'll stay going for another few days. hopefully we didnt miss our chance with this messing around! So Im either 4dpo or on cd17 :shrug:
> 
> Cbfm don't work with pcos as they find patterns , and our bodies have no patterns!Click to expand...

Im starting to realise that. I knew buying it that it could be unreliable with pcos but i didnt know enough back then to fully understand. I thought it would save me money in the long run. Turns out il probably end up spending more, as if i dont get a bfp this month il use the monitor AND digis!!


----------



## mumface26

I caved in......:bfn:
Who am i kidding?

Just dawned on me from the age of 17 until april this year i did all i could to prevent pregnancy! I made sure i was on the best bcp, i even made dp where condoms even with me on bcp with we first started :sex: under the understanding i could get caught so easily! 
If only it was easy. Now im doing all i can to get a bfp. 
Im going to ask my doctor about AC. I dont want to take it only to have it mess me up.
I am so so tired! I have been off work today (day off) so how can i be tired? I was ready for going to bed.at 8pm when dp's mum came round needing to use our printer so couldnt go to bed as would have been abit rude. Then masterchef was on and i LOVE that show soooo much so had to watch. Thrn had some random conversations with dp about furby's, bread (?!) and how minging his toes are (i have a thing about feet.....bleh dont like feet) yeah i think we need to get out more lmao!
So random but hey hum.
Now its time for bed i am tired now! 

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Oh yeah! I forgot to tell you! Been with dp six years today !!! We met in work when he got sat next to me after his team leader left,i had noticed him around, thought he was hot but didnt know his name. 
So we chatted about films, music, food anything to make conversation. Then on halloween the office had a dress up day. I wore my pink fishnets, doc martins, black frilly skirt, dark make up and did my hair a bit wild. I went as a goth. Then i went for a smoke on my last break at 4pm(when i used to.smoke) and saw him leaving as he finished earlier than me. So i went over to him and said "have u got an email.address.so i can send u that track from 28days later?" he gave me his.email.address and the rest is history!
And then it was our first date 6 yrs ago today. We went to watch de ja vou (film) and he had to explain the flm to me whilst he drove me home as i didnt get the plot.
Then as we pulled up outside my parents house he leaned in for a kiss and i was like yeah we are official yippeee!! 
Months later he said it was my dressing as a goth that got his attention!

Just felt like sharing that with you all!


----------



## StayHopeful

Sorry about the bfn, mumface :hug:


----------



## MsPeachyP

Hey ladies!!! Wow 20bfps that is awesome!!!!!! Well just wanted to poke through and give some updates.. my sister lost her baby about 3weeks ago,her body started attacking the baby and she had a bad reaction to the medicine :( she is doing better now but it was/is very trying time for her. Now she just more focused on me having a baby. 

AFM ive had some medical issues...Dr. really isn't sure what's going on, but the lower half of my let leg has been numb for a month...ive done mri 's and nothing was found...it is possible that there is a nerve that is pinched but they haven't found out where. Its pretty strange, I don't hurt but this is a weird feeling. As for TTC I've pretty much been natural beside the prenatals. My cycles are like clock work.. (just no bfp yet)..baby dancing...and living life...

If anyone is TTC naturally I would love some tips and vitamins that I can take. 

Baby dust to all


----------



## miss noodles

That's it. Thermometer is exiting my TTC routine, I'm p*@#ed off with the little £%@*er for making me miserable every morning and I REFUSE to start my day feeling crappy every morning. So what if my body doesn't work - if I don't know I can at least fool myself into having some hope instead of walking around stressed and upset. Grr. 

*and breathe*

So, my temping is clearly stressing me out and its really not helpful for my mental state, so I'm giving it up. Coupled with the physical side effects of Clomid, we are certain this isn't the month for us, so have left message for FS in the hopes that we can discuss the dryness issue. 

I've been so positive and optimistic this cycle, but tempting stresses me out so much, I can't believe how angry I've spent my first two hours of today. It's just not worth getting upset over, is it!

Sorry, clearly needed to vent. Mid-cycle madness and two week wait....


----------



## mumface26

Mspeachyp im sorry to hear about your sister and i hope they sort your leg out.

Miss noodles thats why i dont temp, im a massive believer in ignorance is bliss. I know my body doesnt work correctly so i dont need an opk or a bbt to remind me. 
When i was coming upto cd14 i convinced myself i was going to ovulate. It made me feel good though.
Mind over matter is my way forward now. The mind can do powerful things.......like make me imagine bfp symtoms lol!

:dust:


----------



## nexis

I gave up on temping months ago, my chart always looked like a massive zig zag, all over the place. I think it's time to forget the opks too tbh. I've never had a positive and I don't even know if I've started ovulating again so why stress :D


----------



## miss noodles

Totally agree - it causes more problems than it solves and opks always give me dodgy results.

Spoke with FS and it has made me soooo mad. Apparently dryness is 'virtually unheard of among the hundreds of women we have on Clomid' and I should just go and 'buy any standard lube, it'll be just fine'.... Imagine all this in a patronising tone with a sentiment that I'm a time waster. Not not not happy.

I think there are two things here - the level of care from the NHS is a problem, but women arent being open enough about embarrassing side effects - I was also told that women don't suffer mood swings, but that's not true either. I guess its what you get with such a sensitive issue. How frustrating. 

Still, CD16, dtd last yesterday, so now I guess we're assuming we are in a two week wait. Fingies crossed


----------



## sue_88

miss noodles said:


> Totally agree - it causes more problems than it solves and opks always give me dodgy results.
> 
> *Spoke with FS and it has made me soooo mad. Apparently dryness is 'virtually unheard of among the hundreds of women we have on Clomid' and I should just go and 'buy any standard lube, it'll be just fine'.... Imagine all this in a patronising tone with a sentiment that I'm a time waster. Not not not happy.*
> 
> I think there are two things here - the level of care from the NHS is a problem, but women arent being open enough about embarrassing side effects - I was also told that women don't suffer mood swings, but that's not true either. I guess its what you get with such a sensitive issue. How frustrating.
> 
> Still, CD16, dtd last yesterday, so now I guess we're assuming we are in a two week wait. Fingies crossed

Your doctor sounds horrible, not very nice to be spoken to like that. Here is a link for you about Clomid & dryness....and preseed.

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/clomid.html

I definitely wouldn't recommend "any standard lube" but you probably already knew that.

Fingers crossed for your TWW! x


----------



## jojolabobo

My FS told me I should be temping and using OPK's when I first saw him. Even though I'd explained that I heard OPK's are inaccurate with PCOS and my bbt chart looks more like a map of the french alps lol!

Miss Noodles sorry that you had a hard time with your FS. I know that they've got the 'knowledge' but I they don't understand what it actually like to go through the process of TTC with any kind of problem!

Still no AF here, resisting the urge to test, I just keep reminding myself that I've been here a million times before and its always the pcos! Unless I have any obvious pregnancy symptoms i.e. morning sickness then I know its just my over keen imagination!

xx


----------



## nexis

:hugs: to you miss noodles, your fs sounds horrible.


----------



## miss noodles

saw DH for lunch and he is not impressed. He's mad because we already knew about lube etc, but were checking to be sure we were following the right steps and to make them aware of challenges - if we wait until we see them in march we will have gone our whole course of Clomid without an opportunity to discuss it all. Humph. Anyways, I should probably get off my soapbox now and just be a good girl, wait patiently etc.

Jojo - you've stronger willpower than me. I get through hpts like they're going out of fashion unless I can be sure I'm not pregnant. If I have any doubt at all I am liable to test pretty much daily. Obsessive yes, but that's exactly why tempting doesn't work! Fxd for you


----------



## miss noodles

sue_88 said:


> Your doctor sounds horrible, not very nice to be spoken to like that. Here is a link for you about Clomid & dryness....and preseed.
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/clomid.html
> 
> I definitely wouldn't recommend "any standard lube" but you probably already knew that.
> 
> Fingers crossed for your TWW! x

Thanks. So nice when there are studies etc to prove it true. It's bloomin horrid and not nice to talk about, but you guys are great and actually getit. Doctors curse internet forums, but we probably wouldn't need to use them for advice and support so much if the doctors actually did their jobs well


----------



## mumface26

sorry miss noodles ur fs sounds horrible. If you google clomid side affects dryness or thick cm is mentioned as are mood.swings. Also as an fs he should know ky jelly or any other normal lube can damage sperm. your fs sounds like he needs to go back to college and learn some people skills. :hugs:

Im cd 23 now and feel really bloated. Had a cup of tea before and felt like id eaten a chiken chow mein all to myself. Sign of af or bean? I got a bfn yesterday but thats my own fault for testing on cd22.....naughty!


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi ladies,

has anyone here had a Triphasic temp? On FF my temp went up higher and it said this: "Implantation Signs:	Possibly Triphasic on Day 22" I know it can mean I'm not pregnant, but I was just wondering. If anyone could take a look at my chart that would be great :) FYI - 3DPO-6DPO temps were taken with my BBT that was dying. 7DPO temp and on are with my new one, thanks ;D


----------



## miss noodles

mumface26 said:


> sorry miss noodles ur fs sounds horrible. If you google clomid side affects dryness or thick cm is mentioned as are mood.swings. Also as an fs he should know ky jelly or any other normal lube can damage sperm. your fs sounds like he needs to go back to college and learn some people skills. :hugs:
> 
> Im cd 23 now and feel really bloated. Had a cup of tea before and felt like id eaten a chiken chow mein all to myself. Sign of af or bean? I got a bfn yesterday but thats my own fault for testing on cd22.....naughty!

Everyone's different my lovely - one of my friends was instantly ravenous, while another couldn't manage a whole meal. Naughty naughty testing so early, but I will no doubt be following close behind ;-) 

Try give yourself a couple more days at least x


----------



## laurabe

mumface26 said:


> Mspeachyp im sorry to hear about your sister and i hope they sort your leg out.
> 
> Miss noodles thats why i dont temp, im a massive believer in ignorance is bliss. I know my body doesnt work correctly so i dont need an opk or a bbt to remind me.
> When i was coming upto cd14 i convinced myself i was going to ovulate. It made me feel good though.
> Mind over matter is my way forward now. The mind can do powerful things.......like make me imagine bfp symtoms lol!
> 
> :dust:

maybe I should try the ignorance is bliss approach

I am waiting to O and negative OPK after negative OPK is really making me fed up..


----------



## jojolabobo

miss noodles said:


> Jojo - you've stronger willpower than me. I get through hpts like they're going out of fashion unless I can be sure I'm not pregnant. If I have any doubt at all I am liable to test pretty much daily. Obsessive yes, but that's exactly why tempting doesn't work! Fxd for you

lol Thanks, But I have terrible willpower! It's mostly because my car broke and is in the garrage so until it's fixed I can't get to the store to buy any. 

I could go the pharmacey near me but, I know it sounds weird, but I have to see them everytime I got to pick up prescription etc and I felt like after I'd brought a test for them and then the next month go and buy another one it was another person who knew I was failing.

I could ask DH to pick some up in his work van but I don't want to get his hope up for nothing! xxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Tomorrow I have to go for a 2 hour GTT test, has anyone had one? The one with the gross drink. I'm so scared :( 
Good chance ill vomit on them. Fasting 12 hours b4 it def doesn't help


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Tomorrow I have to go for a 2 hour GTT test, has anyone had one? The one with the gross drink. I'm so scared :(
> Good chance ill vomit on them. Fasting 12 hours b4 it def doesn't help

Cant say i have known of anyone having one done. Is it to check diabetes?
Is fasting safe for baby?


----------



## Kubb

:wave: Hi nlk & everyone else! 

I didn't know this thread existed until I was nosing about on your page nlk :haha:...how slow am I?! :blush:

Is there room for an extra young PCOS?...Even though I feel like 90 right now, damn cold! :cry:

Hope everyone's well and congratulations to everyone who has had a :bfp:!

:dust:


----------



## nlk

ahh of course there's room for you Kubb! It's great here! Hope your cold clears up soon and you feel better! Have you gotten back to ttc again yet?


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I have to go for a 2 hour GTT test, has anyone had one? The one with the gross drink. I'm so scared :(
> Good chance ill vomit on them. Fasting 12 hours b4 it def doesn't help
> 
> Cant say i have known of anyone having one done. Is it to check diabetes?
> Is fasting safe for baby?Click to expand...

Think it is for diabetes, most people I know who've been pregnant had to have one done. Hope it goes ok :hugs:




Kubb said:


> :wave: Hi nlk & everyone else!
> 
> I didn't know this thread existed until I was nosing about on your page nlk :haha:...how slow am I?! :blush:
> 
> Is there room for an extra young PCOS?...Even though I feel like 90 right now, damn cold! :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone's well and congratulations to everyone who has had a :bfp:!
> 
> :dust:

Welcome :hi:


----------



## jojolabobo

Kubb said:


> :wave: Hi nlk & everyone else!
> 
> I didn't know this thread existed until I was nosing about on your page nlk :haha:...how slow am I?! :blush:
> 
> Is there room for an extra young PCOS?...Even though I feel like 90 right now, damn cold! :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone's well and congratulations to everyone who has had a :bfp:!
> 
> :dust:

Hello :)


----------



## Kubb

Hiiii everyone"" :hi: Thank you for the warm welcoming. :flower:

Nlk, I'm back to ttc after losing the 3 stone. I'm currently on my 5th cycle of 50mg Clomid, it's making me ovulate but we're just not catching the eggy!! :dohh: My next appointment with my gyno/fs is 6th December and he said back in June that if I wasn't pregnant by December then he's going to do a lap & ovarian drilling to see how things are in that region. Just seems to be a matter of time and more waiting...and more waiting...and even more waiting! :sleep: Wake me up when 6th December is here!! 

Also, I've been diagnosed with gallstones so I'm waiting for a date to have my gallbladder removed, everything is happening at once! 

I can't believe how fast Christmas is coming up and I reeeeally can't be bothered with the whole Christmas shopping malarky! :nope:

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## nlk

hopeful, let us know how your test goes...hope it's not too icky!! I think it's to check for gestational diabetes?

kubb, I just replied to your pm before checking here :dohh: Sorry I didn't add you before, I rushed out to work! Will add you now :thumbup: Ahhhh hope the clomid works for you! Are you goign to trigger? I've starting triggering with the drugs just to kick the egg well and truly out! I had the lap done...it was ok. Going to do ovarian drilling in a few months if I'm still not pregnant!

I love christmas. I've already started shopping, and I can't WAIT to put the tree up! Got a countdown app on my phone and everything!


----------



## Kubb

The clomid is working for me, I'm ovulating but just not catching that eggy!
All I do is take clomid CD2-6 and wait...as well as lots of :sex: :haha:

Just seems to be a waiting game all the time. I want to feel like something is happening but I do feel like I've come along way considering I went 2 and a half years without a period a all to having natural cycles every 5 weeks apart and now on clomid which makes my cycles pretty much a 28 day cycle! Just want to be preggo now!!

I'm on CD20, normally the day after I've ovulated my nipples get so sore but this time they're fine. Matt says I could be pregnant but I don't want to get my hopes up! Just got to wait now...:sleep:


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> hopeful, let us know how your test goes...hope it's not too icky!! I think it's to check for gestational diabetes?
> 
> kubb, I just replied to your pm before checking here :dohh: Sorry I didn't add you before, I rushed out to work! Will add you now :thumbup: Ahhhh hope the clomid works for you! Are you goign to trigger? I've starting triggering with the drugs just to kick the egg well and truly out! I had the lap done...it was ok. Going to do ovarian drilling in a few months if I'm still not pregnant!
> 
> I love christmas. I've already started shopping, and I can't WAIT to put the tree up! Got a countdown app on my phone and everything!

I finished my Xmas shopping today :haha: I am sooo excited to put all the decorations up, our house is like Santas grotto in December lol


----------



## nlk

ahhh fab! My issue was, the letrozole was working, but they couldn't decide whether I was completely ovulating...my tracking scan showed I was everytime, but still nothing :nope: so at least with the trigger it takes out that doubt!

When are you planning on testing, Kubb? Or are you just going to wait it out?

I've got my scan next wednesday, so hopefully there will be a little eggy waiting to be kicked out! :haha: hoping to trigger then as well, as I don't really have the time to go back in the next day...:wacko: but I'll make time if it gives me a shot this cycle! Finally got OH to agree to take some supplements as well :happydance:


----------



## Kubb

I'm planning to wait until about CD30 if it lasts that long and then I'll test. I'm itching to test now but I know I shouldn't so I'm not going to! 

Got my fingers crossed for you nlk, hopefully you'll get your :bfp: soon! That's good news about your OH though :)


----------



## nlk

nexis, tha's absolutely made my day! OH won't let me put up decs until the first weekend...sometimes until after my mum's birthday which is the 8th....I get so excited! I'm a bit jealous of you having finished, but then I thought, no wait, cos that means I still get to do mine! Haha! I need to drag it out to fill the time until the decs go up!

Kubb, I don't think I have EVER managed to wait until CD30 to test :haha: I'm so bad! With the trigger though, I have to be careful...because it's hcg, it gives me a positive. So I have to be sure that it's gone before I test. However, this normally means test everyday from the trigger to watch it go...and then wait to see whether a bfp takes it's place! :dohh:


----------



## Kubb

Nlk, that's got to be really confusing!! I suppose I'm lucky that Clomid seems to be doing something for me, just hope it actually works for me to catch the egg! 

This is the first time I've waited to test properly, normally AF is here to greet me first or the last two times it's been when I've been in hospital for gallstones so I had my blood taken and tested for pregnancy, all came back as negative but at least I didn't waste two pregnancy tests out my own pocket :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I have to go for a 2 hour GTT test, has anyone had one? The one with the gross drink. I'm so scared :(
> Good chance ill vomit on them. Fasting 12 hours b4 it def doesn't help
> 
> Cant say i have known of anyone having one done. Is it to check diabetes?
> Is fasting safe for baby?Click to expand...

It's a gluten tolerance test (for diabetes as pcos puts you at higher risk of diabetes, therefore even higher for gestational diabetes)
I booked for 830am, (its 715 now) so my fasting was sleeping lol, however I am always sick in the morn til I get some food into me so I'm a bit worried ill vomit there lol


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> nexis, tha's absolutely made my day! OH won't let me put up decs until the first weekend...sometimes until after my mum's birthday which is the 8th....I get so excited! I'm a bit jealous of you having finished, but then I thought, no wait, cos that means I still get to do mine! Haha! I need to drag it out to fill the time until the decs go up!
> 
> Kubb, I don't think I have EVER managed to wait until CD30 to test :haha: I'm so bad! With the trigger though, I have to be careful...because it's hcg, it gives me a positive. So I have to be sure that it's gone before I test. However, this normally means test everyday from the trigger to watch it go...and then wait to see whether a bfp takes it's place! :dohh:

DH wishes he had a say in when the decs go up :haha: last year I had them up on the 29th November :blush: Little does he know I've been buying more decorations :happydance:


----------



## nlk

wahhhhh I wish I could put my decorations up NOW!

I did a little bit of xmas shopping whilst i was at sainsburys just now...it was all on offer, and I knew I was planning on buying it anyways, so I thought I might as well get it now and save some money...I came home, got really excited about getting to wrap it (I love love LOVE wrapping!) and then got a bit sad because I realised we don't have any christmas wrapping paper :( NEED to go buy some soon!

Also, I tried to buy some alcoholic gifts because they were on offer as well (and they're pretty expensive for what they are!!) and then realised that OH had taken my ID out of my purse this morning...The other day I got ID'ed for the lottery, so I didn't even bother taking the risk!! :(


----------



## Kubb

I've really got the urge to do a test but I know it's way too early!! Ahhhhh, need to distract myself with something.:headspin:


----------



## miss noodles

Had such a busy day today - just got back from London and I'm exhausted. Lots of tummy tingles, so hopefully O or post O sensations. DH actually grumbled when I suggested another go at it tonight - even he was surprised when the whinge came out of his mouth, lol.

All this talk of Christmas is getting me excited. I really hope a few of us get bfps by then so we have Christmases to remember. We've wangled Christmas day on our own for the first time this year, but we really hope its actually our last and we have a little person to share it with next year.


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> wahhhhh I wish I could put my decorations up NOW!
> 
> I did a little bit of xmas shopping whilst i was at sainsburys just now...it was all on offer, and I knew I was planning on buying it anyways, so I thought I might as well get it now and save some money...I came home, got really excited about getting to wrap it (I love love LOVE wrapping!) and then got a bit sad because I realised we don't have any christmas wrapping paper :( NEED to go buy some soon!
> 
> Also, I tried to buy some alcoholic gifts because they were on offer as well (and they're pretty expensive for what they are!!) and then realised that OH had taken my ID out of my purse this morning...The other day I got ID'ed for the lottery, so I didn't even bother taking the risk!! :(

I got quite a few gifts in sainsburys this year, we live right by one and DH works there so I get his discount :haha:


----------



## nlk

ah fab! I always do my shopping there...there's a small one across the road (we live right next to the town center) but I drive to the big one to do shopping because it has more...I've got like, 20,000 points there :blush: I don't wanna spend them!!


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> ah fab! I always do my shopping there...there's a small one across the road (we live right next to the town center) but I drive to the big one to do shopping because it has more...I've got like, 20,000 points there :blush: I don't wanna spend them!!

20,000??? :o wow that's impressive! We live in what I suppose are the suburbs of Cardiff but there's a big sainsburys in the middle that was actually built before all the houses lol we do all our shopping there but never save our nectar points :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Welcome kubb and good luck with testing!

Ooohhh xmas!! My family is fulll of children (10 in total i am a proud aunty) so our rule is to buy for thechildren and the adults do a.secret santa or else its too expensive. I did some xmas shopping in june, i got 5 watch sets for the girlies. I work for a well known mail order catalogue and get belting discounts so saw these watches and thought id best order them as i have worked there so long i seem to know what items will sell out fast. And i was correct they are now sold out lol! I got man united footballs for 2 of my nephews too.
I need 3 more.xas prezzies for my other 2 nephews and my baby niece, dp's mum n dad and his prezzie then im done!
Last night we got our clubcard vouchers, got £14 so doubling some up for frozen food and the rest towards a big xmas food blowout. 
We wil have our decs up on 1st dec as usual. I finish work at 1:30 xas eve so i wi go and make stuffing and mince pies and i managed to get 27th and 28th off :happydance:
This will be our last xmas just thetwo of us as we will have a little one next year!


----------



## mumface26

Ps....dp thinks its wierd.....when i was little my mum and dad used to put a pillow case at the bottom of my and my sisters bed and pack it with some presents, so xmas day morning we would open them on my mum n dads bed with them. Then head downstairs for more gifts.
Dp said he has never heard of this but then i suppose families have their own things they do.
I think its wierd having xmas dinner at 1pm, eiugghh a sunday roast so early on? We have a cooked breakfast and then xmas dinner at around 5pm.

Lets distract ourselves from pcos and ttc and lets share our xmas memories. Like what we used to do when we were growing up.


----------



## laurabe

Feeling better today. Got my smiley face and used pre seed for the first time. Fingers crossed. Tomoro is my appointment at the infertility clinic I will let you all know how I get on x


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Ps....dp thinks its wierd.....when i was little my mum and dad used to put a pillow case at the bottom of my and my sisters bed and pack it with some presents, so xmas day morning we would open them on my mum n dads bed with them. Then head downstairs for more gifts.
> Dp said he has never heard of this but then i suppose families have their own things they do.
> I think its wierd having xmas dinner at 1pm, eiugghh a sunday roast so early on? We have a cooked breakfast and then xmas dinner at around 5pm.
> 
> Lets distract ourselves from pcos and ttc and lets share our xmas memories. Like what we used to do when we were growing up.

My sister and I always used to have a stocking bag thing with small gifts in at the end of ours beds from Santa. I'm 26 and she's 24 and my mum still gets stuff for our stocking and gives it to us on Xmas day. And I still get an advent calander :blush:


----------



## nlk

Yeah, we used to have a stocking at the end of our beds which we were allowed to open on parents' bed, then go down for more as well mumface :thumbup:

Yeah, I've saved all my points nexis :/ I think I have about £90 in points?! :blush:

I'm so hopeful that this is our last christmas childless. I'm still holding out the hope that we will get bfp by christmas, but it's starting to look unlikely...I think this is my last cycle before christmas??


----------



## nlk

Oh, and I can't have an advent calendar because I'm allergic to chocolate :dohh:


----------



## mumface26

Allergic to chocolate? Omg i wouldnt cope lol! But yeah advent calendar is a must.....no its the law!

Im cd25 and feel emotionally drained. I want to cry so much. Has anyone thought about how much time they would like for maternity leave? I had an idea of finishing at 36 wks and taking 6months out.
So we were going thru our finances last night and i would only afford 12 weeks off in total. So i would need to work til week 39 and go back when junior is 11 weeks. My company pay 2 weeks full, 6 weeks90% then smp at £125 pw. I will use 4 weeks holiday too but honestly cant afford.to be off longer. We can try and save up but wih our outgoings we would only be able to save for an extra 2 weeks off. Plus we will need to buy nursery funiture too. 
Dno how we will do this....!


----------



## mumface26

An due to our joint income been more than 24k (just a tad over) we dont qaulify for tax credits as junior will be cared for by grandma whist we work. We dont qaulify for anything apart from the usual child benefit thing.


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> Feeling better today. Got my smiley face and used pre seed for the first time. Fingers crossed. Tomoro is my appointment at the infertility clinic I will let you all know how I get on x

Good luck love! I hope all goes well!
:dust:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Allergic to chocolate? Omg i wouldnt cope lol! But yeah advent calendar is a must.....no its the law!
> 
> Im cd25 and feel emotionally drained. I want to cry so much. Has anyone thought about how much time they would like for maternity leave? I had an idea of finishing at 36 wks and taking 6months out.
> So we were going thru our finances last night and i would only afford 12 weeks off in total. So i would need to work til week 39 and go back when junior is 11 weeks. My company pay 2 weeks full, 6 weeks90% then smp at £125 pw. I will use 4 weeks holiday too but honestly cant afford.to be off longer. We can try and save up but wih our outgoings we would only be able to save for an extra 2 weeks off. us we will buy nursery funiture too.
> Dno how we will do this....!

I totally couldn't cope without chocolate either 

In terms of maternity leave, it wouldn't be a problem for us. DH works full time but I'm a housewife. I really love it but it wasn't through choice, I slipped a disc in my back twice in 2008 and had to have surgery. Turned out I'd also fractured my spine too but no idea how :haha: I've had nothing but trouble since then and have been classed as unfit to work since the end of 2008.


----------



## scerena

I LOVE PUTTING MY TREE UP :happydance:

I've a HUGE family- 23 nieces and nephews and 3 great moves and nephews... 7 siblings... Then my step daughter and step son (we don't see him tough the mums a b*atch!)
Then parents...

I started Xmas shopping a while ago- still have TONS to get!

Hope everyone's doing okay???


----------



## laurabe

Thank mumface ! 

Re. Xmas.. I love it. I have about half my shopping done. I love shopping and wrapping the presents. OH is a complete humbug though and we dont even put a tree up. He says xmas is for kids! So once we have a baby I will make sure i;m allowed a tree haha. But he is the biggest kid of all when it comes to presents! 

and maternity leave i am quite lucky I can get up to a year out but will have to save save save if i want the whole year. I will get 6 months full pay then 6 months smp. I think I would take 9 months rather than the whole year though. ONly problem we will have is chilcare cos of the hours we both work. Some days we are both out to work by 6am so god knows how i will get around that!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Omg yes Christmas is nearly here! I work in a busy DVD/ cd store and last night (thurs late night shopping) had that Christmas feel to the air! It was busy and someone said merry Christmas and people are buying Xmas gift cards!!
When is it acceptable to wear my Xmas shirt? Lol


----------



## mumface26

Omg im so annoyed at having to 'rush' back to work :growlmad: so soon after giving birth. 11 weeks?? Im really upset by this realisation. Just how can anyone cope of £125 a week smp is beyond me.
Dont get me wrong i dont mind working but leaving my 11 week old behind?? It breaks my heart already :nope::cry:

Cd25 and i could cry. Im so tired and feel as though im taking 1 step forward and 3 steps back. All this overtime i have done has been fo nothing as we are no further forward financially. I give up. 
Testing on Sunday. I really think af is coming as the mood i am in.....!

*breath.....*

Hopeful i work for.a.catalogue and the xmas book is sent out in june. I grab my copy and bookmark the things i will order on my staff account. The manchester xmas lights get switched on tomorrow night, sadly im working late but the xmas markets usually come a week later; theres nothing like wandering around the markets trying to warm your hands on a cup of hot chocolate browsing at the gifts and stuff. But having said that i still hate winter with a passion :haha:

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Laurabe we are lucky with childcare as straight away dp mum offered. I dont start work til 12 so i cane take baby to hers at 10am and still get to work on time. Dp finish at 5:30 so he will have the evening shift.
Its good your employer gives such a good maternity package :thumbup:


----------



## miss noodles

Maternity pay us really interesting. My friend gets something like 6 weeks, while another is a hairdresser, self employed and only gets smp. I think I'm entitled to 6mth full,3part, then however much smp. Really trying not to worry about it until it happens, but I guess I'm in a very fortunate position.

We visited a foster carer this evening to talk about the process of registering to be a carer, what its really like when a child leaves your care, what support you get and how much I would still be able to work etc. DH and I left feeling so positive about the prospect and we're now very confident that fostering is an option for us. After a really rubbish few weeks with my bipolar we have recognised the importance of making sensible decisions and the significance of knowing that its no good fighting to have my own baby if I'm not going to be well enough to look after him or her.

That said, now CD18, super sore boobs, tired and ratty. Testing on CD28 and hoping AF comes quick if we get a bfn. 

Day off tomorrow - may do some Christmas shopping :happydance:


----------



## mumface26

My eldest sister is a foster carer. She has two girls, sisters aged 11 and 14 she had cared for them for the last 5 years and will do until they are 18.
She has children come and go too. You can choose what age ranges you want to care for too.
Its an intresting job but very challenging. In september she let a little boy go for adoption, she was the bit inbetween whilst the social decided if his mum was fit enough to have him or if he should be adopted. he was 20months and she had cared for him since he as 3 weeks old. I dont know how she does it!


----------



## miss noodles

I think its amazing how people manage to steel themselves against the departure of each child. The woman we met with this afternoon is inspiring. I've known her 10 years and in that time she has fostered dozens of kids and went on to adopt one of them. She and her daughter are now seeking another long term placement and its so nice that she's able to continue to foster. If the council etc know you'd like to adopt eventually you may also get longer term placements, which is positive.


----------



## mumface26

Just one last post before bed!
Im cd25 and from cd19 to cd24 i had cramps and awful mood swings (just gave dp his head back...)
Also today and yesterday i randomly checked my cm and cervical position and it was hard to reach but i had a small glob of ewcm ?? Dp reckons implantation but i dunno.
I test on sunday.

Night girls! Xx


----------



## laurabe

mumface26 said:


> Just one last post before bed!
> Im cd25 and from cd19 to cd24 i had cramps and awful mood swings (just gave dp his head back...)
> Also today and yesterday i randomly checked my cm and cervical position and it was hard to reach but i had a small glob of ewcm ?? Dp reckons implantation but i dunno.
> I test on sunday.
> 
> Night girls! Xx

Mumface how have your cycles been.? I remember from a few months back you had like a 54 day cycle (I think it was when mine was 50) just wondered how your cycle is now.?


----------



## StayHopeful

I triggered Tues and was supposed to do an IUI yesterday or today, but my bloodwork today showed I still haven't o'd so I had to trigger again today. I'm a mess. The last two days I've been at work unable to concentrate, waiting to hear from the doctor about whether or not we'd do an IUI. Finding out I have to retrigger today makes me terrified if wont work. I can't help thinking about the fact that this is the last chance for me before IVF. I just want to curl up and cry mt eyes out.


----------



## miss noodles

StayHopeful said:


> I triggered Tues and was supposed to do an IUI yesterday or today, but my bloodwork today showed I still haven't o'd so I had to trigger again today. I'm a mess. The last two days I've been at work unable to concentrate, waiting to hear from the doctor about whether or not we'd do an IUI. Finding out I have to retrigger today makes me terrified if wont work. I can't help thinking about the fact that this is the last chance for me before IVF. I just want to curl up and cry mt eyes out.

It sounds like you're having a really hard time and that's totally understandable. I really hope the second trigger works and you catch your egg x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, I don't get paid mat leave. Its not offered in retail! The government pay 18 weeks at minimum wage if you worked full time for 12 out of the last 15 months prior to birth. (18x 520 = about $10,000 ?) or if you don't work you get baby bonus $5000 for first child, $3000 subsequent children. 
However I don't plan on returning to work. It will be tight on one wage but I want to be at home with baby, and we want 2 close together so no point going back to work just to leave again shortly after! 
Hubby makes a decent wage, just the luxuries we will
Learn to live without!

I just calculated that £125 is $192 to me. Do you get that permanently (what's smp?) or just for a few weeks?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Also mumface- no hot chocolate here- it's summer!


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Just one last post before bed!
> Im cd25 and from cd19 to cd24 i had cramps and awful mood swings (just gave dp his head back...)
> Also today and yesterday i randomly checked my cm and cervical position and it was hard to reach but i had a small glob of ewcm ?? Dp reckons implantation but i dunno.
> I test on sunday.
> 
> Night girls! Xx
> 
> Mumface how have your cycles been.? I remember from a few months back you had like a 54 day cycle (I think it was when mine was 50) just wondered how your cycle is now.?Click to expand...

my cycles have been irregular since coming off bcp in april. I finished my withdrawal bleed on 23/4 the we started ttc. They are as follows....
Cycle 1 33 days, cycle 2 54 days, cycle 3 26 days, cycle 4 70 days and this current cycle 5 im on day 27.
Irregular but my doctor is pleased im having periods on my own but suspects annovulation.
I could phone her today for my day 21 results but its gna be a stressful day at work so id rather not hear them. I am seeing her next friday for the results and what to do next.

What are your cycles like?


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface, I don't get paid mat leave. Its not offered in retail! The government pay 18 weeks at minimum wage if you worked full time for 12 out of the last 15 months prior to birth. (18x 520 = about $10,000 ?) or if you don't work you get baby bonus $5000 for first child, $3000 subsequent children.
> However I don't plan on returning to work. It will be tight on one wage but I want to be at home with baby, and we want 2 close together so no point going back to work just to leave again shortly after!
> Hubby makes a decent wage, just the luxuries we will
> Learn to live without!
> 
> I just calculated that £125 is $192 to me. Do you get that permanently (what's smp?) or just for a few weeks?

Smp is statatory maternity pay what the government pays and you are entitled to ot for 9 months if you have worked for the same employer for more than 26 weeks. Every parent can claim child benefit of £20.40 per week for the first child and then £13.40 for each child after that.
I plan to save all my holidays next year (5weeks) so i can tag them on to my leave.
I wish i could stop work or even go part time but its not an option for me :sad:

When do you leave work?


----------



## mumface26

Oops got it wrong. Its £135 per week for 33 weeks. For the first 6 weekz i will be paid 90% of my wages then go on smp for 33 weeks. 
Child benefit is ongoing until they are 18.


----------



## miss noodles

How are we all this fine Friday? I have a day at home, but I've been having some really REALLY strange tummy/ovary sensations and instead of helping DH tile the kitchen floor I've been camped out on the sofa catching up on The Valleys and Geordie Shore (guilty pleasure).

Hope you all have a happy Friday


----------



## nexis

miss noodles said:


> How are we all this fine Friday? I have a day at home, but I've been having some really REALLY strange tummy/ovary sensations and instead of helping DH tile the kitchen floor I've been camped out on the sofa catching up on The Valleys and Geordie Shore (guilty pleasure).
> 
> Hope you all have a happy Friday

I'd just like to point out that The Valleys is in no way an accurate portrayal of Wales. :nope:

I'm cd 18 today and I've been having a few crampy type feelings. Pretty sure I had some ewcm earlier too which I've never had before. I've given up on opk's so I won't be doing one of those today, just gonna get some bd in later and cross my fingers. :)


----------



## miss noodles

nexis said:


> I'd just like to point out that The Valleys is in no way an accurate portrayal of Wales. :nope:

Haha, yes, I know. I just can't help being drawn to carcrash telly. Geordie Shore is a bit the same - they wheel out the extremes because it makes such good/bad telly!

Yay for your ewcm! Great news :happydance:


----------



## mumface26

Ahh day time tv.....this morning, jeremy kyle, loose women (which i cant stand) reminds of my college days lol! I love watching food network especially cupcake wars or anything cupcake.relatex.

Got my blood results back and im not as upset as id thought. My insulin levels are normal which im suprised at considering the amount of crap i eat sometimes. My testosterone is obvioisly high and my prpgesterone low so no laying eggs this cycle. Low progesterone with a note on my file to.disuss with the doctor which i am doing on 16/11. Hopefully she will refer me.

Got achey cramps today on and off. Think af on her way.

Happy friday everyone!
Xx


----------



## laurabe

My cycles are in my sig mumface.

well had my first apointment today at infertility clinic

They have put me on clomid for 6 months and if that doesnt work then i've to go for some kind of xray and dye thing to check my tubes

OH has been given a little tub to hand in his sample at his own convenience.

I did have a positive Digital OPK yesterday so who knows might be lucky before i need to start the clomid. fingers crossed.


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> My cycles are in my sig mumface.
> 
> well had my first apointment today at infertility clinic
> 
> They have put me on clomid for 6 months and if that doesnt work then i've to go for some kind of xray and dye thing to check my tubes
> 
> OH has been given a little tub to hand in his sample at his own convenience.
> 
> I did have a positive Digital OPK yesterday so who knows might be lucky before i need to start the clomid. fingers crossed.

Yes of course they are there silly me :haha:

Good luck with clomid! Can i ask was it given on perscription and was it charged for?
The dye in the tubes is to check for blockages i think.

:dust:


----------



## laurabe

I haven't collected it yet. I've been given a note to take to my GP for him too give me the prescription. I'm assuming its free as all prescriptions in the UK are free now as far as I know.
I'm happy to give it a go anyway. And I have pre seed to help with my lack of CM


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Mumface, I don't get paid mat leave. Its not offered in retail! The government pay 18 weeks at minimum wage if you worked full time for 12 out of the last 15 months prior to birth. (18x 520 = about $10,000 ?) or if you don't work you get baby bonus $5000 for first child, $3000 subsequent children.
> However I don't plan on returning to work. It will be tight on one wage but I want to be at home with baby, and we want 2 close together so no point going back to work just to leave again shortly after!
> Hubby makes a decent wage, just the luxuries we will
> Learn to live without!
> 
> I just calculated that £125 is $192 to me. Do you get that permanently (what's smp?) or just for a few weeks?
> 
> Smp is statatory maternity pay what the government pays and you are entitled to ot for 9 months if you have worked for the same employer for more than 26 weeks. Every parent can claim child benefit of £20.40 per week for the first child and then £13.40 for each child after that.
> I plan to save all my holidays next year (5weeks) so i can tag them on to my leave.
> I wish i could stop work or even go part time but its not an option for me :sad:
> 
> When do you leave work?Click to expand...


So we prob get about the same then u just get a smaller amount from government but over a long period. 
Afterwards I don't know if ill get any gov benefits I think hubby is over the earning threshold, I just kinda thought well figure that out when we get there! He has optional overtime shifts so his wage can be $800 or $1500 its all over the place depending on what work is going. I told work I'm returning to keep my options open though! My last day is 19th dec (34w3d) but hubs wants me to finish sooner but I just want to live on 2 wages a little longer lol. However most workplaces have rules if u want to work past 34w u have to get medical cert weekly to say your ok to. So not worth the bother, plus it'll be our craziest week of year so ill sit it out


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Got my blood results back and im not as upset as id thought. My insulin levels are normal which im suprised at considering the amount of crap i eat sometimes. My testosterone is obvioisly high and my prpgesterone low so no laying eggs this cycle. Low progesterone with a note on my file to.disuss with the doctor which i am doing on 16/11. Hopefully she will refer me.
> 
> Xx

Sounds very similar to mine. It's good you only have to wait a few days to get in!


----------



## StayHopeful

laurabe said:


> My cycles are in my sig mumface.
> 
> well had my first apointment today at infertility clinic
> 
> They have put me on clomid for 6 months and if that doesnt work then i've to go for some kind of xray and dye thing to check my tubes
> 
> OH has been given a little tub to hand in his sample at his own convenience.
> 
> I did have a positive Digital OPK yesterday so who knows might be lucky before i need to start the clomid. fingers crossed.

I had an hsg done (the X-ray and dye) a few months ago. It checks for blockages in your Fallopian tubes. It only takes a few minutes, but mine was not comfortable. My FS prescribes Valium for it so your muscles are more relaxed and even then it hurt. It was over pretty quickly, though.

My progesterone level finally started to rise so we did our IUI today. The nurse thinks I will o tonight, so we'll be the next few days too. DH had tons of swimmers, his best count ever, so fx this is it!!!


----------



## nlk

glad to see everyone is doing good :thumbup:

Glad your FS went well, Laura! GL with the clomid!

Mumface, clomid is on prescription, but unless you have an exemption certificate you will still have to pay for it...£7 something per item I think?

CD8 today...have my scan on wednesday :happydance: hoping the letrozole has worked and I can trigger!


----------



## mumface26

Good luck stay hopeful and nlk! Fx u get the results you want!

Ordering my concieve plus at weekend along with dps xmas pressie from amazon....just hop i dont get the two mixed up :haha:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> laurabe said:
> 
> 
> My cycles are in my sig mumface.
> 
> well had my first apointment today at infertility clinic
> 
> They have put me on clomid for 6 months and if that doesnt work then i've to go for some kind of xray and dye thing to check my tubes
> 
> OH has been given a little tub to hand in his sample at his own convenience.
> 
> I did have a positive Digital OPK yesterday so who knows might be lucky before i need to start the clomid. fingers crossed.
> 
> Yes of course they are there silly me :haha:
> 
> Good luck with clomid! Can i ask was it given on perscription and was it charged for?
> The dye in the tubes is to check for blockages i think.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Yeah it is to check for blockages, I've got to wait for my next af then book my hsg :)


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> glad to see everyone is doing good :thumbup:
> 
> Glad your FS went well, Laura! GL with the clomid!
> 
> Mumface, clomid is on prescription, but unless you have an exemption certificate you will still have to pay for it...£7 something per item I think?
> 
> CD8 today...have my scan on wednesday :happydance: hoping the letrozole has worked and I can trigger!

Luckily in Wales prescriptions are free :haha:


----------



## Kubb

Right that's it, I'm moving to Wales! :haha:


nexis said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> glad to see everyone is doing good :thumbup:
> 
> Glad your FS went well, Laura! GL with the clomid!
> 
> Mumface, clomid is on prescription, but unless you have an exemption certificate you will still have to pay for it...£7 something per item I think?
> 
> CD8 today...have my scan on wednesday :happydance: hoping the letrozole has worked and I can trigger!
> 
> Luckily in Wales prescriptions are free :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## nexis

Kubb said:


> Right that's it, I'm moving to Wales! :haha:
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> glad to see everyone is doing good :thumbup:
> 
> Glad your FS went well, Laura! GL with the clomid!
> 
> Mumface, clomid is on prescription, but unless you have an exemption certificate you will still have to pay for it...£7 something per item I think?
> 
> CD8 today...have my scan on wednesday :happydance: hoping the letrozole has worked and I can trigger!
> 
> Luckily in Wales prescriptions are free :haha:Click to expand...Click to expand...

:haha: I don't blame you! I can't believe you have to pay £7 odd per item!! I'd be bankrupt with the amount of stuff I have to take!


----------



## Kubb

Tell me about it! I feel like I run my own pharmacy!!


----------



## laurabe

I'm in Scotland.. I'm pretty sure we dont have to pay.. 

But if its £7 i dont mind if it helps me lol


----------



## laurabe

when they were describing the HSG to me i was cringing.. i'm a little bit of a wimp lol

Praying that clomid will work for me


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My clomid was $35, I guess to you that's like £25 
I don't think that's alot, a baby costs alot more!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> My clomid was $35, I guess to you that's like £25
> I don't think that's alot, a baby costs alot more!

Whatever it takes i will do it.
My doctor is confident clomid will do it for me. Lets hope shes right! [-o&lt;


----------



## miss noodles

Hey ladies, I think O may have happened yesterday - the pain got pretty bad and I needed some cocodamol so that I could move around, even walking hurt. It's completely gone this morning and I now feel sick, so that'll be my progesterone levels rising. My body is waaaaay too sensitive to this stuff. CD20 today, so a bit gutted that I will need to wait to test, though I've no doubt I will be testing daily from cd28 until either a bfp or af shows! I have no idea which way its gonna go.

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## miss noodles

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> My clomid was $35, I guess to you that's like £25
> I don't think that's alot, a baby costs alot more!
> 
> Whatever it takes i will do it.
> My doctor is confident clomid will do it for me. Lets hope shes right! [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Let's hope she is - I found out that someone I know got a first round clomid BFP for both her pregnancies, which is quite inspiring


----------



## mumface26

Thanks for all the feedback on maternity leave girls. i vented my concerns on a similar forum via a different website and got some not very nice comments such as dont have a baby if you arent financially secure blah blah blah....but then who is ever financially secure? Dp's company is in a bad way and who knows, he could be out of a job by easter and my company i work for could go. But if we wrried about that then we wouldnt do anything with our lives would we? 
Live in the now!

Thanks again! 
:dust:
Xxx


----------



## mumface26

Miss noodles hopefulfor1st got bfp on her first clomid round!
I hope it was O pains and that you bd'd like there was no tomorrow!

:dust:


----------



## sue_88

I got Clomid for my November cycle (luckily I didn't need it!!) :) and it was £7.65 for the prescription, and the prescription was 2 months worth (10 x 50mg pills).

The doctor just told me to bin the pills.....seems such a waste :-/ !


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Miss noodles hopefulfor1st got bfp on her first clomid round!
> I hope it was O pains and that you bd'd like there was no tomorrow!
> 
> :dust:

Yup I'd not ovulated in years lol. 
2 of my friends also got 1st round clomid bubs- one with pcos and one with endo


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Miss noodles hopefulfor1st got bfp on her first clomid round!
> I hope it was O pains and that you bd'd like there was no tomorrow!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Yup I'd not ovulated in years lol.
> 2 of my friends also got 1st round clomid bubs- one with pcos and one with endoClick to expand...

I did too :)

Ps my Clomid was prescription so cost the £7 something charge as I'm in England. Very small price to pay if it works :)


----------



## mumface26

Mrs.B. said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Miss noodles hopefulfor1st got bfp on her first clomid round!
> I hope it was O pains and that you bd'd like there was no tomorrow!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Yup I'd not ovulated in years lol.
> 2 of my friends also got 1st round clomid bubs- one with pcos and one with endoClick to expand...
> 
> I did too :)
> 
> Ps my Clomid was prescription so cost the £7 something charge as I'm in England. Very small price to pay if it works :)Click to expand...

Awww cute pic mrs b and thanks for popping in!
I will read ur parenting journal when i get chance. Until then how are you?

Xxx


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all.xx
Feeling so down today :(
Thought my cycles were sorting themselves out a little as last two have been around 5wks long. But this cycle, i am yet to ovulate which indicates its gonna be another long and random one.

In a few weeks time it will be one year since i came off bcp. One year of ttc and nothing to show for it. 
Last year we put the Xmas tree up the week i came off bcp and i thought 'Next time i do this i'll have a baby or a bump!' But I'm not gonna have either :(


----------



## laurabe

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi all.xx
> Feeling so down today :(
> Thought my cycles were sorting themselves out a little as last two have been around 5wks long. But this cycle, i am yet to ovulate which indicates its gonna be another long and random one.
> 
> In a few weeks time it will be one year since i came off bcp. One year of ttc and nothing to show for it.
> Last year we put the Xmas tree up the week i came off bcp and i thought 'Next time i do this i'll have a baby or a bump!' But I'm not gonna have either :(

:hug:

I know how you feel I get like this sometimes too..

and I am just 1 year ttc as well..

I see you had a chemical, I had one too so I know how hard that would have been but you should try to think positive, The fact that you had a chemical means you can concieve. 

I have just been to the infertility clinic and they have given me clomid to start on my next cycle to make sure i ovulate regularly.. Have you been seeing any doctor? 

Good luck :dust:


----------



## StellaBella24

Thanks.xx

Yes tried Clomid first time in May and did a few cycles with not much success. Doc said not to do anymore until OH has had SA done. We agreed to wait until we had been ttc for 1year to take the pressure off us both. He'll be doing that in December at some time.x

So hard staying positive all the time but you're right.xx


----------



## nexis

laurabe said:


> StellaBella24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.xx
> Feeling so down today :(
> Thought my cycles were sorting themselves out a little as last two have been around 5wks long. But this cycle, i am yet to ovulate which indicates its gonna be another long and random one.
> 
> In a few weeks time it will be one year since i came off bcp. One year of ttc and nothing to show for it.
> Last year we put the Xmas tree up the week i came off bcp and i thought 'Next time i do this i'll have a baby or a bump!' But I'm not gonna have either :(
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I know how you feel I get like this sometimes too..
> 
> and I am just 1 year ttc as well..
> 
> I see you had a chemical, I had one too so I know how hard that would have been but you should try to think positive, The fact that you had a chemical means you can concieve.
> 
> I have just been to the infertility clinic and they have given me clomid to start on my next cycle to make sure i ovulate regularly.. Have you been seeing any doctor?
> 
> Good luck :dust:Click to expand...

I know how you feel, we're now at 14 months ttc and it does get me down, but then I think that that's not going to help me (doesn't always work though). We're all here for you if you need a chat or a vent or whatever :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi all.xx
> Feeling so down today :(
> Thought my cycles were sorting themselves out a little as last two have been around 5wks long. But this cycle, i am yet to ovulate which indicates its gonna be another long and random one.
> 
> In a few weeks time it will be one year since i came off bcp. One year of ttc and nothing to show for it.
> Last year we put the Xmas tree up the week i came off bcp and i thought 'Next time i do this i'll have a baby or a bump!' But I'm not gonna have either :(

Sorry you're feeling so down! I know what you're feeling, it will be a year since coming off bcp for us at the beginning of December. I had an early mc in January and haven't gotten a bfp since. We're all here for you! :hugs:

Afm, I think I'm 2dpo today. I am so upset with DH right now. We had our IUI done on Friday and our FS told us to dtd Fri night and Sat night. We did on Fri, but last night he got upset over something completely stupid and we got in a big fight and didn't dtd. Now I'm worried that we might miss our chance. When I went in for my IUI on Fri morning the nurse said that my levels showed I would most likely o on Fri night, and DH had a really good count in his sample, but I'm still worried. :cry:


----------



## Katerz

20 bfp's!!! Seems like I have a lot of catching up to do!! *goes off for a read*


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> 20 bfp's!!! Seems like I have a lot of catching up to do!! *goes off for a read*

Katerz!!!
Did u find out the gender of your bub??

Also everyone I passed my gestational diabetes test, phew. 
One pcos side effect I did not get, thank god!!


----------



## Katerz

Congrats to all the bfp's! 
Good luck to everyone eagerly awaiting their beanies sending lots of dust and hugs.

Hopeful love your pic, how was your GTT test? I have mine on New Year's Eve :( not looking forward to the nasty drink :(

Got busy times ahead...week off work this week, scan today birthday Wednesday car service thursday then moving house in a month and Xmas...agghhhhhh!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Katerz

Hopeful must've posted the same time! Got scan today and we are keeping it a secret...we have changed our minds a million times but going to keep it a surprise...waited this long so another few months its gonna hurt lol...saying that though there is an hour and a half to change our minds again!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Congrats to all the bfp's!
> 
> 
> Hopeful love your pic, how was your GTT test? I have mine on New Year's Eve :( not looking forward to the nasty drink :(
> 
> Got busy times ahead...week off work this week, scan today birthday Wednesday car service thursday then moving house in a month and Xmas...agghhhhhh!
> 
> Xxxxxxx

It really wasn't as bad as I thought! It was just like a slushie where u pump your own syrup in but put way too much, like real
Strong lemonade! I drink coke and chocolate every day and baby hardly responds but in the waiting room after that drink he was going so crazy, I was holding my phone above my bump and my arms kept moving he was kicking so hard, I kept wondering if other people in the room could see him! 
That sounds like way too busy few weeks for me! New house is so bub has room I'm guessing?


----------



## Katerz

Yeah where we are at the moment is so teeny once we get all the baby stuff in we won't have room to move! Also had to think long term for schools etc there is a school on our road currently but its not great, new house is close to a really nice school so another bonus! New place has a bigger garden and looooots of grass so excited.

Oh GTT doesn't seem so scary my friend was giving me horror stories about hers! Tut!


----------



## CocoMia

Hello all - have done some catching up and glad to see the mummy's to be are well and that the nearly mummy's to be are doing well too and that the BFPs are going up!!

V quick update (on my absence) we moved to a temp place with no Internet!! Which has been torture but FX we will be in a new place either before or just after Xmas which should be our forever home. (Mainly due to the cost of moving!) will be nice to feel settled as its been the most stressful time where my cycle has disappeared ever since we moved to a temp place :(

I've been having more laser/freezing treatment which is again rubbish timing but now I've got a 6month break which I think my body and mind need. I recently left our house phone in the fridge... Worrying!!

Phew and that's it. I hope everyone is Ok and I have tried my best to catch up although I've realised how long I've been away!! I can only apologise for deserting!! 

Coco xx


----------



## jojolabobo

Hello all,

Hope your all ok and have had a nice weekend.

Quick update on me, never did do a pregnancy test in the end. AF showed her ugly face and had a sickness bug over the weekend as well so generall been feeling sorry for myself.

On with the next cycle.... :)

xx


----------



## nexis

CocoMia said:


> Hello all - have done some catching up and glad to see the mummy's to be are well and that the nearly mummy's to be are doing well too and that the BFPs are going up!!
> 
> V quick update (on my absence) we moved to a temp place with no Internet!! Which has been torture but FX we will be in a new place either before or just after Xmas which should be our forever home. (Mainly due to the cost of moving!) will be nice to feel settled as its been the most stressful time where my cycle has disappeared ever since we moved to a temp place :(
> 
> I've been having more laser/freezing treatment which is again rubbish timing but now I've got a 6month break which I think my body and mind need. I recently left our house phone in the fridge... Worrying!!
> 
> Phew and that's it. I hope everyone is Ok and I have tried my best to catch up although I've realised how long I've been away!! I can only apologise for deserting!!
> 
> Coco xx

Welcome back! Good luck with the move :hugs:



jojolabobo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Hope your all ok and have had a nice weekend.
> 
> Quick update on me, never did do a pregnancy test in the end. AF showed her ugly face and had a sickness bug over the weekend as well so generall been feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> On with the next cycle.... :)
> 
> xx

Sorry that af showed up :hugs: Good luck with the new cycle :dust:


Afm cd 22 today and I've been getting a few cramps. Hoping that if it is af that she stays away for a little longer so I have a reasonably "normal" cycle :)


----------



## cadayton05

Hey!!!
So im 22 and wondering about pcos... doctors really dont tell me anything but to get on the bcp but we want a baby... how did you guys come to find out you had it?


----------



## CocoMia

Thanks Nexis! It's really nice to see familiar faces on here, weirdly it doesn't feel the same discussing things anywhere else now!

How are you getting on? Do you have any more insight from the hospital? 

Because of moving we decided to focus on that rather than anything else at the moment - still secretly got that Xmas deadline in my head though!!

I just can't help myself! It's been about 8months of going it alone without any drugs, supplements or assistance other than my laser treatment that I think in the new year we'll have to bite the bullett and try something else.

The yoga and green tea has certainly helped my stress levels a little bit at least!!

Hope everyone is doing well,

Coco xx


----------



## CocoMia

cadayton05 said:


> Hey!!!
> So im 22 and wondering about pcos... doctors really dont tell me anything but to get on the bcp but we want a baby... how did you guys come to find out you had it?

Hiya Cadayton!

I found out after having irregular and painful cycles after coming off of BCPs.
I was getting pains in my side and it didn't seem that I was ovulating as my cycles were 35, 48, 57, even 60 odd on occasions. After a long battle with the GP and some bloods, temping and ULtrasounds they diagnosed PCOS earlier this year.

I'm not currently having any treatment as I've decided to wait at least a year which won't be until next March/April.

Have you had any symptoms? How long have you been trying for?

Coco x


----------



## nexis

cadayton05 said:


> Hey!!!
> So im 22 and wondering about pcos... doctors really dont tell me anything but to get on the bcp but we want a baby... how did you guys come to find out you had it?

Welcome :hi: I had always had very heavy, really irregular periods. They were then practically nonexistent after coming off bcp and I went to my gp who got some bloods done that showed raised testosterone. Then had an ultrasound to confirm PCOS. 



CocoMia said:


> Thanks Nexis! It's really nice to see familiar faces on here, weirdly it doesn't feel the same discussing things anywhere else now!
> 
> How are you getting on? Do you have any more insight from the hospital?
> 
> Because of moving we decided to focus on that rather than anything else at the moment - still secretly got that Xmas deadline in my head though!!
> 
> I just can't help myself! It's been about 8months of going it alone without any drugs, supplements or assistance other than my laser treatment that I think in the new year we'll have to bite the bullett and try something else.
> 
> The yoga and green tea has certainly helped my stress levels a little bit at least!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well,
> 
> Coco xx

I'm doing well :) got to have an HSG and dh has to have a SA too which is good. Still on 1000mg of met and fx'd it seems to be regulating af at least but don't know yet if I've starting O'ing on my own. Got to go back to the hospital in February and hopefully everything else will come back ok and they'll give me some clomid :D


----------



## miss noodles

Hey Nexis,

It's good to know your bodys doing something, eh. Mine is confusing the hell out of me. I'm CD23 and also having some cramps, but they're really mild. Was in awful amounts of pain on Friday, a bit like my last Clomid cycle, so I think I ovulated then. Ever since, my nips have been freakishly sore, my appetite is all over the place and these twinges/cramps have now appeared. Going to wait until cd35 to test - hoping if af is coming she will show her ugly face before then.

Hope everyone else is okay


----------



## nlk

welcome, cadayton! I'm the same as nexis, I had really heavy and irregular cycles, which then disappeared completely :shrug: I only found out once I had told them that we were ttc. If you are ready to start trying, you really need to go and tell them - they control pcos with the pill, and will only consider fertility treatments when you make it clear that's what you want!

Hope everyone's ok...I've been so busy, I've been MIA for a while..sorry!
Jojo, sorry AF got you :hugs: hope you feel better soon, as well!
coco, it's good to hear from you. FXed for a bfp before christmas!
Nexis, glad to hear you're getting on with hospital stuff ok! Do you have date for your hsg yet?

I'm doing ok, have my scan tomorrow morning (cd13!) I don't think that this cycle has done anything, because I haven't really felt anything...I normally get cramping, and I just haven't done this time round :shrug:


----------



## nexis

I've had the letter for the hsg, says I have to wait until I get my next af and ring for an appointment. I think it's partly because they want to be sure I'm not pregnant before they do it :)


----------



## nlk

ahh that's good. Hope you can get it all sorted out quickly!

Had my scan today...looks like I have three follies again :dohh: None of them are big enough to trigger though, so I have another scan booked for first thing monday. 2 are at 11.5, and one is 13.6....so hopefully the 13 one keeps growing! Lining was pretty thin, but if none of them are ready yet I'm not too worried about that yet :happydance:

Hope everyone is having a happy wednesday! Halfway to the weekend!


----------



## jojolabobo

Nlk Fx'd for you hope those eggs grow nicely until Monday.

I've booked to go see my GP tomorrow as Basildon hospital have lost my referral again and I've just had enough of them. Also been reading some reviews of people who have been under them and they are not positive at all.

My GP is really lovely and was so supportive of me when was first having problems etc so I'm going to see if there is anyone else I can go see because I just cant be bothered to chase Basilon Hospital every step of the way, plus I don't really like their attitude when you go there. Hubby spotted a nurse rolling her eyes when I was asking questions (he wisely chose not to tell me until a lil while after) lol

Anyone got any advice on any other options I could ask my GP about?

xx


----------



## nlk

basildon hospital suck :nope: I'm so sorry you're having to deal with them! :hugs:

I think it's definitely worth going back to your gp and seeing whether they are willing to refer you to a different hospital. Now that I'm in Northampton, I had a choice of two different hospitals to get referred to - I just chose the closest one! Maybe see if they can do the same for you?


----------



## miss noodles

Hey NLK, that's great news, good luck for Monday.

Jojo, sounds like a mighty crappy hospital - stand up for your rights! If you're prepared to travel its certainly something worth exploring. I drove an hour for a second opinion and it was really worthwhile.

Afm, I'm driving myself crazy. To add to the sore bbs, my appetite has been all over the place and I've now got an absurd amount of creamy cm (sorry, tmi) and some cramps. I really don't want to get excited, but its so hard not to symptom spot. Playing it down to DH though - me playing this game is bad enough without him joining in too! I am sooooo not going to last until CD35 to test. Next week could get expensive!


----------



## nlk

ohhh I know it's so bad to symptom spot, but it's sooo hard not to, miss noodles! I think if you wait it out and test on CD35 that's good enough. Hopefully it will be worth testing and you will get your bfp :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## miss noodles

I keep telling myself that I mustn't get excited until I at least have the symptoms I had when I had what we think was a chemical. The line was so faint and it was gone within 24hrs, but I felt very different then to how I do now. Grr.Fingers crossed though.

I may have to stop checking in for a few days and try to distract myself


----------



## mumface26

Welome cadayton05! I first knew i had pcos when i was 19. My ex gave me chlamydia (bleugh, prooved he had slept with someone else) and i had to for a scan to check my tubes werent damaged and they spotted pcos but id had no other symptoms what so ever. I was officially diagnosed in april this yr.
My advice would be not to read alot of pcos related things online as it scared me so much and keep on at the doctor for help with ttc help and how to control it.

Welcome back coco, missed ya!

Miss noodles i agree its hard not to symptom spot! I have distracted myself with xmas plans and with me organising my teams xmas night out im busy.

Sending growing vibes to nlk! Good luck!

Afm well....cd31 and no sign of af, bfn, and ..... Nothing at all. Seeing doctor on friday for my next step.
Clomid here i come!

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Jojo = hospital sounds crap! Dp wouldnt have let eye rolling go! My dp would have booted off big time lol!

But seriously i would ask for a referral to a diff hosp, one that doesnt loose details.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Fingers crossed mumface, its a miracle for many!


----------



## laurabe

mumface26 said:


> Welome cadayton05! I first knew i had pcos when i was 19. My ex gave me chlamydia (bleugh, prooved he had slept with someone else) and i had to for a scan to check my tubes werent damaged and they spotted pcos but id had no other symptoms what so ever. I was officially diagnosed in april this yr.
> My advice would be not to read alot of pcos related things online as it scared me so much and keep on at the doctor for help with ttc help and how to control it.
> 
> Welcome back coco, missed ya!
> 
> Miss noodles i agree its hard not to symptom spot! I have distracted myself with xmas plans and with me organising my teams xmas night out im busy.
> 
> Sending growing vibes to nlk! Good luck!
> 
> Afm well....cd31 and no sign of af, bfn, and ..... Nothing at all. Seeing doctor on friday for my next step.
> Clomid here i come!
> 
> :dust:

i'm starting clomid next cycle too. lol whenever you post I always notice some kind of similarity. I remember we both had 50+ day cycle at the same time too.


----------



## mumface26

Laurabe we will have to be clomid buds! 
Im assuming doc will refer me for clomid.
My concieve plus arrived today! I got 8 pre filled applicators for £10.68 from amazon.
We are saving them for if im given clomid.

Xxxx


----------



## CocoMia

SMALL WORLD!!

Jojo and Nlk - I'm at useless Basildon hospital too! (Who lost my U/S, lost my notes and took my almost a year to get seen!!

Good ol' Essex! Nlk you are def better off where you are!

Nexis - fx for your next appointment 

I'm off to Holland and Barrett today, it's time to start looking at herbals. I know that's lots of people are having better success with actual meds but until we get our next appointment I'm ready to take matters into my own hands! I've ordered pre-seed, looked into Angus cactus(?!) and EPO for the v start of my cycle. I've stopped having sugar, too much processed food and it must be having some kind off effect as I've felt real ovulation signs for the first time ever! 

The BF is starting to accept there's a problem which whilst it means were both a little down his optimism wasn't realistic and wasn't helping either, it felt like he didn't see how serious things were.

Final moan, someone said to me at work yesterday "not expecting yet? My Sarah is into her second now, she's just so fertile! You really need to try harder..." Excellent advice, thank goodness we had this chat! That's right it's because we're not trying hard enough!! Grrrr'

Yoga just isn't cutting it although I can touch my toes now which is a happy BD'ing development ;) sorry tmi!

Hope everyone is Ok, dare I say it feeling a little xmassy and has a good day!

Coco xx


----------



## laurabe

mumface26 said:


> Laurabe we will have to be clomid buds!
> Im assuming doc will refer me for clomid.
> My concieve plus arrived today! I got 8 pre filled applicators for £10.68 from amazon.
> We are saving them for if im given clomid.
> 
> Xxxx

I used preseed this cycle and will be using it along with clomid next cycle unless I get a surprise BFP before them (I wish) I'm 7 dpo today so still in with a small chance x


----------



## miss noodles

CocoMia said:


> Final moan, someone said to me at work yesterday "not expecting yet? My Sarah is into her second now, she's just so fertile! You really need to try harder..." Excellent advice, thank goodness we had this chat! That's right it's because we're not trying hard enough!! Grrrr'

How did you not slap her! Grr! My god, people have no idea, do they.

Girl at work was telling me she wants to start a family in her mid-late 30s so she can have a life and a career first. She knows nothing of my pcos, so I just replied that I sincerely hope its that simple for her - what else can you say.


----------



## jojolabobo

People say the worst things, some of them don't realise what your going through but some do and they still say stupid things, I think having PCOS you learn to have a very thick skin.

CocoMia, how funny is that! But Basildon hospital is the worst, they've got terrible patient care, and they currently being closely monitored by CQC because they got very very bad inspection report.

Just out of interest who are you seeing? I'm seeing Mr Thakur. (who told me when I first saw him that did I realise it takes a sperm and an egg to make a baby! What you mean stalks don't bring them lol)

If my GP suggests any other places I'll let you know incase you can get referred there too. Nlk you did good getting out of Essex!

Also on herbal thing, I take Agnus Castus and it has made my cycles shorter, and it makes AF not quite as nasty when she arrives which is always positive!

x


----------



## nexis

miss noodles said:


> CocoMia said:
> 
> 
> Final moan, someone said to me at work yesterday "not expecting yet? My Sarah is into her second now, she's just so fertile! You really need to try harder..." Excellent advice, thank goodness we had this chat! That's right it's because we're not trying hard enough!! Grrrr'
> 
> How did you not slap her! Grr! My god, people have no idea, do they.Click to expand...

I would have gone mad at her :grr:


----------



## mumface26

Fair enough, have a life and carer before family but its never too late for a career. Take my big sis for.example, she had her first aged 23 and then had two more by aged 29, shes 34 now and gone to uni to study nursing. She had her children and now wants a career.
I just want children..lots n lots!

Saw something on sky news before about women drinking in pregnancy and even one glass of wine per week can be harmful to babies brain, im like err yeah tell us something we dont know! 
I dont drink at all, neither does dp but im sure if i did i could go 9 months without alcohol, if i felt i couldnt cope then id seek help. I was shouting at the tv getting on my soap box.
When i see a pregnant woman smoking or drinking it makes me feel sad for her baby. Non of my business what other people do but still....

doctors tomorrow, had a cry to my mum on the phone before about the whole pcos thing and she doesnt know where ive got it from as no one in my family has it. I told her how upset i was at having to seek meds to concieve and how scared i am they wont work.

*deep breath*
Suck it up! Qeu sera sera........right?


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> miss noodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CocoMia said:
> 
> 
> Final moan, someone said to me at work yesterday "not expecting yet? My Sarah is into her second now, she's just so fertile! You really need to try harder..." Excellent advice, thank goodness we had this chat! That's right it's because we're not trying hard enough!! Grrrr'
> 
> How did you not slap her! Grr! My god, people have no idea, do they.Click to expand...
> 
> I would have gone mad at her :grr:Click to expand...

Me too! Omg! Need try harder.......you try having cysts and wonky hormones love! :growlmad:
My team leader knows about my pcos due to me having a :brat: in work one day. She is so understanding about it which is good for a boss.


----------



## jojolabobo

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss noodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CocoMia said:
> 
> 
> Final moan, someone said to me at work yesterday "not expecting yet? My Sarah is into her second now, she's just so fertile! You really need to try harder..." Excellent advice, thank goodness we had this chat! That's right it's because we're not trying hard enough!! Grrrr'
> 
> How did you not slap her! Grr! My god, people have no idea, do they.Click to expand...
> 
> I would have gone mad at her :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Omg! Need try harder.......you try having cysts and wonky hormones love! :growlmad:
> My team leader knows about my pcos due to me having a :brat: in work one day. She is so understanding about it which is good for a boss.Click to expand...

Another classic that people seem to like saying is 'Your over thinking things, if you just relax you will get pregnant' Erm No, our ovaries don't work :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Of course we overthink things, we are only human so anyone who is told they have something wrong woth them is gna sit there and think about it.
Relaxing is all well and good but its always there in the back.of my mind.....pcos, cysts, hormones......never goes away.


----------



## CocoMia

Thanks for making me smile girls!! It's so nice to speak to people that understand. My manager is aware but there's only so many people and so many times you want to go through the details you just sort of bite your lip and wish others all the best like you say. It's not a simple diagnosis and with every woman reacting differently there's no real fix; that's the part that upsets Me the most I think.

I've not been referred past the Colposcopy clinic yet as the wouldn't start any fertility appointments/treatment until they had done some treatment on my cervix (just to add to my shopping list of dogy parts lol)
Apparently Basildon is the fertility specialist hospital for this area but I agree, their track record is appalling!

Oh the "just relax and it will happen when it's meant to..." Oh nothing gets you to relax more than needles, tests, waiting for results and egging on your BF to BD with you regardless of whether either of you are particularly in the mood! 

Angus Castus! Good job I looked on here before I went to Holland and Barrett haha "cactus"!

X


----------



## mumface26

Omg omg guys!!! I have stretchy ewcm!!! But im stuck in work til 8pm :brat:
Im on my dinner now and went to the toilet before ad randomly checked my cp....its high up and i.could hardly believe it wen i saw clear ewcm! Eeeekk! 
Ok so i get home at 9:15pm, just text dp about it nd i have my concieve plus lube!!
Omg major bd tonight, this could be it!
:happydance:


----------



## CocoMia

Wooo hoo!! FX and enjoy it!! :)

We're hoping that very soon you'll be giving us your good news!

Xx


----------



## mumface26

I hope it is ovulation. It must be! Up until today my cm has been thick, lotion like or nothing at all. Today its egg whitish! And it stretched between my finger and thumb. Sorry if tmi.
I dont recall ever seeing ewcm before.


----------



## nexis

jojolabobo said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss noodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CocoMia said:
> 
> 
> Final moan, someone said to me at work yesterday "not expecting yet? My Sarah is into her second now, she's just so fertile! You really need to try harder..." Excellent advice, thank goodness we had this chat! That's right it's because we're not trying hard enough!! Grrrr'
> 
> How did you not slap her! Grr! My god, people have no idea, do they.Click to expand...
> 
> I would have gone mad at her :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Omg! Need try harder.......you try having cysts and wonky hormones love! :growlmad:
> My team leader knows about my pcos due to me having a :brat: in work one day. She is so understanding about it which is good for a boss.Click to expand...
> 
> Another classic that people seem to like saying is 'Your over thinking things, if you just relax you will get pregnant' Erm No, our ovaries don't work :haha:Click to expand...

God that one really does my head in! Because relaxing is all I need to do to start O'ing, why haven't I tried it! :growlmad:


----------



## mumface26

Now its back to the lotion,.clumpy white stuff ......???
I hate my body :brat:


----------



## nlk

it still sounds good to me, mumface! Hope its O!

coco, where abouts in essex are you?! I can't believe there are three of us from the same area on here :haha: I'm originally a saafend girl!

OH told me today he was asked to go on a training course for work next week, overnight, and asked whether I minded. I was liike :shrug: yeah that's fine. About 5 minutes later, I ran back in to the lounge, screaming NOOOOOOOOO because I remembered that I'm (hopefully) triggering monday, and will be requiring his services tuesday night! :haha:


----------



## miss noodles

nexis said:


> jojolabobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss noodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CocoMia said:
> 
> 
> Final moan, someone said to me at work yesterday "not expecting yet? My Sarah is into her second now, she's just so fertile! You really need to try harder..." Excellent advice, thank goodness we had this chat! That's right it's because we're not trying hard enough!! Grrrr'
> 
> How did you not slap her! Grr! My god, people have no idea, do they.Click to expand...
> 
> I would have gone mad at her :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Omg! Need try harder.......you try having cysts and wonky hormones love! :growlmad:
> My team leader knows about my pcos due to me having a :brat: in work one day. She is so understanding about it which is good for a boss.Click to expand...
> 
> Another classic that people seem to like saying is 'Your over thinking things, if you just relax you will get pregnant' Erm No, our ovaries don't work :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> God that one really does my head in! Because relaxing is all I need to do to start O'ing, why haven't I tried it! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Haha! You made me proper laugh out loud. People are so insensitive and unaware!


----------



## miss noodles

nlk said:


> it still sounds good to me, mumface! Hope its O!
> 
> coco, where abouts in essex are you?! I can't believe there are three of us from the same area on here :haha: I'm originally a saafend girl!
> 
> OH told me today he was asked to go on a training course for work next week, overnight, and asked whether I minded. I was liike :shrug: yeah that's fine. About 5 minutes later, I ran back in to the lounge, screaming NOOOOOOOOO because I remembered that I'm (hopefully) triggering monday, and will be requiring his services tuesday night! :haha:

Aaaargh! No! Is he staying now?


----------



## mumface26

Nlk id keep him prisoner!

I will be home in 35 mins, hope dp put heating on in our bedroom, hate bd'nd when its cold :haha:

Im so excited for my chat with doctor tomorrow.

I wonder how ghinspire is doing?


----------



## nlk

yeah, he said he will try to get out of it. I was like, no, you're not going. Simple!

I messaged ghinspire the other day to see how she was getting on, but I haven't heard back from her. If you're reading, we're all thinking of you and hope you're ok hun! :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

stupid stupid stoooooooopid me! :brat: :cry::nope::growlmad:
went to the doctors full of life, came out with a mindset like a popped balloon.
Doctor wont help until DP has had his SA buuuuuuuuut his work are still been total *&^%$£" and wont allow him time off as they are short staffed and busy. I just text him and said make the appointment, ring in sick, walk out.... just do a sperm sample......simples! 

But I thought I was the one with the 'problem' not DP?? :shrug:

I thought they would test DP if I failed to get pregnant after a few rounds of clomid.....? Or was I on another galaxy when I had that thought? :shrug:
:cry:

My doctor read my blood results and said my hormones were 'all over the place' and I'm probably not ovulating on every cycle, I was like yeah thats pcos for you.....so what can you do to help me balance my hormones and acheive ovulation....? "Nothing much until he has had his SA."
Going getting some Agnus Castus today in my last attempt at natural TTC. I mentioned it to the GP and all she said was yes go for it, but don't expect miracles as its just a herb.
Don't even know why I even made that appointment today. Its really depressed me.


----------



## mumface26

On a different note may I ask a personal question....? 
Im wondering if its just me but does anyone every go weeks without been in the mood the sex at all? The last time I was really in the mood was 3 weeks ago, since then I have only bd'd for the sake of ttc.
Dp is the opposite. Hes always up for it :haha:
Im wondering if massive dips is libido could be related to PCOS and the hormonal imbalance PCOS causes? Or could it be Im not a sexual type of person?
I feel like an old woman sometimes.
Any thoughts.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> stupid stupid stoooooooopid me! :brat: :cry::nope::growlmad:
> went to the doctors full of life, came out with a mindset like a popped balloon.
> Doctor wont help until DP has had his SA buuuuuuuuut his work are still been total *&^%$£" and wont allow him time off as they are short staffed and busy. I just text him and said make the appointment, ring in sick, walk out.... just do a sperm sample......simples!
> 
> But I thought I was the one with the 'problem' not DP?? :shrug:
> 
> I thought they would test DP if I failed to get pregnant after a few rounds of clomid.....? Or was I on another galaxy when I had that thought? :shrug:
> :cry:
> 
> My doctor read my blood results and said my hormones were 'all over the place' and I'm probably not ovulating on every cycle, I was like yeah thats pcos for you.....so what can you do to help me balance my hormones and acheive ovulation....? "Nothing much until he has had his SA."
> Going getting some Agnus Castus today in my last attempt at natural TTC. I mentioned it to the GP and all she said was yes go for it, but don't expect miracles as its just a herb.
> Don't even know why I even made that appointment today. Its really depressed me.

I think it wholly depends on the doctor on which way round they'll do things tbh. The hospital haven't said it outright to me but they mentioned that clomid will probably be the next step for us but in meantime HSG for me and SA for dh. Also, dh said to me that your work had to give you time off to do the SA the same as any medical appointment, regardless if they're short staffed. 



mumface26 said:


> On a different note may I ask a personal question....?
> Im wondering if its just me but does anyone every go weeks without been in the mood the sex at all? The last time I was really in the mood was 3 weeks ago, since then I have only bd'd for the sake of ttc.
> Dp is the opposite. Hes always up for it :haha:
> Im wondering if massive dips is libido could be related to PCOS and the hormonal imbalance PCOS causes? Or could it be Im not a sexual type of person?
> I feel like an old woman sometimes.
> Any thoughts.

I get this too, last couple of bd's were purely for ttc's sake not that I was even remotely in the mood :haha:


----------



## CocoMia

I'm sorry you had a frustrating appointment. :hugs:
I honestly know how it feels when you go with an agenda and expectations but the GP or doctor just leaves you no further along or with no more advice. it feels like a waste of time but also like they couldn't even make suggestions for the meantime whilst you're waiting for the next step. Grrrr Let me know how you get on with the Agnus Castus; I bought it yesterday and took me ages to swallow the first one so I put it in some tea... bleughhhh!! If it tastes bad then it's doing some good?! :shrug:

In relation to being in the mood I can totally relate!! Some times I'm so tired I would rather do the washing up than BD and I can't believe how the BF would be ready to go at all hours. In my v few "normal"ish cycles it does seem to fit in around ovulation but like you say lasts about 3 or 4 days and then I'm over it again!!

Alcohol seems to do the trick or used to but now I'm trying not to drink anything it's cold turker hehehe

Nlk - I'm in Leigh on Sea!! Small world haha

x


----------



## mumface26

Thanks ladies. Had a chat with mummy and feeling a bit better now. My mum had no issues ttc but i just needed to talk to her and hear her voice. I think it helped. Im Close with my mum and i hope i will have the same relationship with my son or daughter when they are adults.
Off to work now but not before calling in holland and barret for some ac. I wonder if the penny sale is still on?


----------



## nlk

mumface, :hugs: normally, they will do the SA first, because otherwise you're wasting time and energy taking clomid for it to not work. My FS wouldn't start anything with me until OH had done two SA!! Because the first one came back a bit low! As for the sex thing, I rarely have any sex drive :nope: I think it might be something to do with the hormone levels, but it sucks! I feel vaguely better on the drugs, because it's half sorting my levels out...but when I don't take them, it's awful! Also, I think once I'm done with having babies, I would go back on the pill, which should sort it all out :thumbup:

coco, I can't believe you're from leigh! I lived in westcliff :thumbup: I still go back there loads to see my family! OHs family live there are well, some of them in leigh. Who knows, maybe we'll get to be RL bump buddies?! :happydance:


----------



## mumface26

Just another random thought....
Does anyone think that they caused the pcos? No one in my family has it and before i met dp when.i was 20 i used to drink and smoke and do the occasional line and pill on nights out. (i was naughty, thinking i was hard)
I went on bcp age 17 but purely for contraception with my ex. I had to swap from microgynon to yasmin to dianette then to cilest as non agreed with me. I have never slept around.
Worried if ive caused it and broke myself.
My mum had me aged 39 so maybe a chromosone wasnt right with her been an older mum?


----------



## nlk

I often think that, mumface :(

I'm assured by my FS that it was nothing I did. And also, now that we know what it is, there is a strong chance that my mum had it and just never realised. I think more people are being diagnosed with issues today, because it's easier to find out if there is an issue. It took my mum 18 months to get pregnant with me! I too was on bcp when I was younger, but I have to remind myself that I went on bcp BECAUSE of how irregular/painful my cycles were, so really i was showing symptoms before I went on it. 

I also worry about my LOW weight when I was younger, and wonder whether that could have had anything to do with it. I know it sounds weird, but I was severely underweight when I was younger, so my cycles stopped for a while. I'm always concerned that that's the reason :nope: I think you have to bear in mind that no one will have the symptoms arise from the same situation...so there's nothing that would specifically cause it.


----------



## nexis

I've never really thought that I might have caused my PCOS. My mum has never been diagnosed with it but I suppose there's a possibility. Nobody else in my family has ever had problems, my Nan had 5 kids with the last being when she was 44! The doctors I was with when I was younger wouldn't put me on the pill to help with my horrendous periods but I do wish that dh and I had decided we wanted to start trying before we did as then we might be further along by now.

Afm I'm cd 25 today and I had some cramps yesterday and then I've had a tiny bit of spotting today. I'm just really hoping that its not af because then my cycle would be super short. I was kind of hoping they might start to settle around 36 days like the last one was but I suppose I'll just have to wait and see :)


----------



## nlk

Hope your cycle isn't too short, nexis!

I'm on CD15 today. Feeling a lot of pain, which I'm guessing is just the drugs working...going to be scanned on monday (CD18) which will hopefully show I'm ready to trigger! I'm feeling stupidly optimistic about this cycle...and I don't really know why?! Like, moreso that I have ever done on any other cycle. I guess it's not necessarily a bad thing...I just hope it's not going to set me up for failure!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface- my fs said if clomid didn't work in 3 cycles then he'd do hsg and sa but as he could see I wasn't oving that was the first thing to fix!
As for the libido= pretty sure that's just life, you get older, you get more responsibilities, work, your tired.... And the "novelty" of sex wears off.
It happens in every relationship'


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Also mumface= I've never smoked or done drugs and I rarely drink so they def haven't contributed! Your relatives could've had it and not known, your dads mum could've had it...who knows! My mum was healthy and after me had an unplanned pregnancy at age 38 on the pill! But she remembers her mum (who died when mum was 12) spending days in bed with period pain. So likely it can skip generations?


----------



## nlk

I'm 21...pretty sure my sex drive isn't meant to be gone yet?! But I don't recall ever really having one...so it's not something I've lost over time :shrug:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I know when hubby and I first got together we used to do it 3x a day, that slowly fizzled over the years as the relationship was no longer "new and exciting" just prior to ttc we were prob down to once a week.
It's hard to be in the mood when you work all day, come home, cook, clean, stress over mortgage, loans, work etc!


----------



## nlk

I don't think me and my OH have ever been like that :shrug: and we met when we were 16! I've just never had a sex drive...but that might not be pcos, more early menopause related...


----------



## miss noodles

My father, both his parents and all three of his brothers have diabetes and my grandmother on my mums side has age onset diabetes too... Mum had me age 36 after 15 yrs on the pill and conceived after two weeks (o), so the problem doesnt come from her. For me its clear that I am likely to be one of the pcos sufferers who will wind up with diabetes, but the pcos has been a wake up call to remind me to keep my weight down and take care of myself.

Been gassy as hell all day and brought up sick three times this morning (managed to avoid actually being ill tho) - between that and my appetite being all over the place I'm really started to wonder! Eep. Trying not to get excited, but its so damned hard - bfn this morning, but I'm only 7dpo.

Have a super weekend ladies x


----------



## miss noodles

nlk said:


> Hope your cycle isn't too short, nexis!
> 
> I'm on CD15 today. Feeling a lot of pain, which I'm guessing is just the drugs working...going to be scanned on monday (CD18) which will hopefully show I'm ready to trigger! I'm feeling stupidly optimistic about this cycle...and I don't really know why?! Like, moreso that I have ever done on any other cycle. I guess it's not necessarily a bad thing...I just hope it's not going to set me up for failure!

Hope this is the cycle for you. I felt the same much of this cycle - just more relaxed and 'ready' in some way...

Fingers crossed


----------



## miss noodles

nlk said:


> Hope your cycle isn't too short, nexis!
> 
> I'm on CD15 today. Feeling a lot of pain, which I'm guessing is just the drugs working...going to be scanned on monday (CD18) which will hopefully show I'm ready to trigger! I'm feeling stupidly optimistic about this cycle...and I don't really know why?! Like, moreso that I have ever done on any other cycle. I guess it's not necessarily a bad thing...I just hope it's not going to set me up for failure!

Hope this is the cycle for you. I felt the same much of this cycle - just more relaxed and 'ready' in some way...

Fingers crossed


----------



## sue_88

mumface26 said:


> stupid stupid stoooooooopid me! :brat: :cry::nope::growlmad:
> went to the doctors full of life, came out with a mindset like a popped balloon.
> Doctor wont help until DP has had his SA buuuuuuuuut his work are still been total *&^%$£" and wont allow him time off as they are short staffed and busy. I just text him and said make the appointment, ring in sick, walk out.... just do a sperm sample......simples!
> 
> But I thought I was the one with the 'problem' not DP?? :shrug:
> 
> I thought they would test DP if I failed to get pregnant after a few rounds of clomid.....? Or was I on another galaxy when I had that thought? :shrug:
> :cry:
> 
> My doctor read my blood results and said my hormones were 'all over the place' and I'm probably not ovulating on every cycle, I was like yeah thats pcos for you.....so what can you do to help me balance my hormones and acheive ovulation....? "Nothing much until he has had his SA."
> Going getting some Agnus Castus today in my last attempt at natural TTC. I mentioned it to the GP and all she said was yes go for it, but don't expect miracles as its just a herb.
> Don't even know why I even made that appointment today. Its really depressed me.

Generally because of funding surrounding Fertility treatments in the UK, doctors and fertility specialists explore every possible option before beginning treatment - that is what I was told. This included all blood work for me, SA for partner, HSG & full STI check for me. Also, (im unsure of your GP - maybe they will but) GP's tend not to prescribe Clomid, so when your DP has given his SA you'll probably referred to fertility specialist at a hospital, unless you have been already.


----------



## mumface26

Thankyou everyone! Im ok now, im calmer and in a more accepting mood today. 
I dont know how i got through work yesterday.
Im cd35 today and feeling a bit crampy. Did a hpt for old times sake and got a bfn.
The way i see it the longer it takes us to concieve the more chances of us having a christmas baby next year :haha: plus it gives us chance to save for my maternity leave and to buy baby items too.

Have a good weekend everyone!

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

miss noodles said:


> My father, both his parents and all three of his brothers have diabetes and my grandmother on my mums side has age onset diabetes too... Mum had me age 36 after 15 yrs on the pill and conceived after two weeks (o), so the problem doesnt come from her. For me its clear that I am likely to be one of the pcos sufferers who will wind up with diabetes, but the pcos has been a wake up call to remind me to keep my weight down and take care of myself.
> 
> Been gassy as hell all day and brought up sick three times this morning (managed to avoid actually being ill tho) - between that and my appetite being all over the place I'm really started to wonder! Eep. Trying not to get excited, but its so damned hard - bfn this morning, but I'm only 7dpo.
> 
> Have a super weekend ladies x


Ooohhh i hope its your lucky cycle! Maybe you tested too early.
:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's the opposite here!
Cos sa, hsg, testing etc do cost the government so much they'd rather give u a script for clomid first n hope it fixes things b4 they have to invest in testing


----------



## StayHopeful

Mum face, my Gyn wanted DH to get a SA as soon as we started Clomid. We knew I had issues, but that didn't mean he didn't too and the doctor wanted to rule that out.

And yes, I'm rarely in the mood these days. It seems like the longer we ttc, the less I feel like bding. And I know this is silly, but I'm scared to bd during my TWW just in case. Plus my progesterone supplements make things kind of messy (sorry, tmi). I remember reading somewhere that PCOS can lower libido, though.


----------



## StellaBella24

Just catching up on posts from the last few days.

To the ladies trying Agnus Castus...
I would recommend the tincture version rather than the tablets. I did the tablets from Holland and Barratt for 2-3 months with nothing (infact one of my longest cycles). So gave up! After my failed clomid rounds i decided to try the tincture version and so far have had two of my shortest cycles (5wks last time and ovulated yday so this one will be about 6wks)
May be a coincidence but worth a go! H&B hve stopped doing the tincture so i get mine online now. Doesnt taste good but u get used to it. I only take it up to Ovulation.x


----------



## StellaBella24

Oh yeah and my first cycle on it was when i had my chemical pregnancy


----------



## Katerz

Good luck with the concieve plus Mumface we used that on 2nd round of clomid and got bfp. 

I had a low libido when we were ttc...I felt like we only BD'd for the sake of ttc...vicious circle really!

Back to work Monday after a week off dreading it already!! :(


----------



## xkatiex

my first dr. didn't do any sort of testing, besides bloodwork, and just wrote me a clomid script. my current dr. said that is absolutely ridiculous. bc if I have blocked tubes or hubs semen isn't great, then whats the point? clomid won't help either issue. so i wasted almost a year with my first dr. just treading water and wasting my money and having to deal with horrible clomid side effects for nothing.. i was livid when my current dr. said this i wanted to rip my first dr.s head off!!!! and now that we have done everything proper and i've been monitored and adjusted.. we finally got our BFP!


----------



## miss noodles

9dpo and a :bfn: this morning - I know its early, but some strange things have been happening and even DH is convinced I'm pg!

-It all started when I got cramps and unusually thick (sorry tmi) 5-6dpo, then the cm stopped and cramps continued, but only a little.
- my glands have been up and down like a yoyo and I've been congested most days since
-on fri 7dpo I lost my appetite and started feeling gassy - I kept bringing up sick, presumably because of the gas, but wasn't ill. I ate only dry foods (bread, pasta for tea) because I had no interest even in take away
-i woke in the middle of the night on Friday starving hungry and have been ravenous ever since, despite feeling quite nauseous and the gas is now really uncomfortable because it keeps making me feel so sick.
-bbs swollen, not sore, nips sore, sensitive and different colour to usual.

I am going crazy. I could put so much down to other things, but I'm truly stumped by the nausea and gassy tummy because I'm not someone who feels sticky often.

9dpo is early to test, so I know I will need to keep checking. I feel genuinely hopeful, but I'm terrified that these symptoms (which can't surely all be in my head?) are a sign of a bug or virus and not a bean.

My cycles are so infrequent and are usually forced, so I don't usually do getting hopeful. The last time I did I was on Clomid and I was an emotional wreck, in a lot of pain, and got a chemical. The positive only came up the once and we thought it a duff test til I started looking at forums like this.

Sorry for such a long and whiney post on a Sunday morning. DH is sleeping and he has his arms around me, I feel like I need to chill the [email protected]#k out, but its impossible. Have 5 tests coming from eBay this week, so will just keep testing unless AF rears her ugly head


Hope all your weekends have been a little less stressful x


----------



## mumface26

xkatiex said:


> my first dr. didn't do any sort of testing, besides bloodwork, and just wrote me a clomid script. my current dr. said that is absolutely ridiculous. bc if I have blocked tubes or hubs semen isn't great, then whats the point? clomid won't help either issue. so i wasted almost a year with my first dr. just treading water and wasting my money and having to deal with horrible clomid side effects for nothing.. i was livid when my current dr. said this i wanted to rip my first dr.s head off!!!! and now that we have done everything proper and i've been monitored and adjusted.. we finally got our BFP!

Congrats for your bfp!!!!
H&H 9months!
Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

miss noodles said:


> 9dpo and a :bfn: this morning - I know its early, but some strange things have been happening and even DH is convinced I'm pg!
> 
> -It all started when I got cramps and unusually thick (sorry tmi) 5-6dpo, then the cm stopped and cramps continued, but only a little.
> - my glands have been up and down like a yoyo and I've been congested most days since
> -on fri 7dpo I lost my appetite and started feeling gassy - I kept bringing up sick, presumably because of the gas, but wasn't ill. I ate only dry foods (bread, pasta for tea) because I had no interest even in take away
> -i woke in the middle of the night on Friday starving hungry and have been ravenous ever since, despite feeling quite nauseous and the gas is now really uncomfortable because it keeps making me feel so sick.
> -bbs swollen, not sore, nips sore, sensitive and different colour to usual.
> 
> I am going crazy. I could put so much down to other things, but I'm truly stumped by the nausea and gassy tummy because I'm not someone who feels sticky often.
> 
> 9dpo is early to test, so I know I will need to keep checking. I feel genuinely hopeful, but I'm terrified that these symptoms (which can't surely all be in my head?) are a sign of a bug or virus and not a bean.
> 
> My cycles are so infrequent and are usually forced, so I don't usually do getting hopeful. The last time I did I was on Clomid and I was an emotional wreck, in a lot of pain, and got a chemical. The positive only came up the once and we thought it a duff test til I started looking at forums like this.
> 
> Sorry for such a long and whiney post on a Sunday morning. DH is sleeping and he has his arms around me, I feel like I need to chill the [email protected]#k out, but its impossible. Have 5 tests coming from eBay this week, so will just keep testing unless AF rears her ugly head
> 
> 
> Hope all your weekends have been a little less stressful x

Wow! So many possible symptoms or could be clomid side effects?
good luck! Lets hope these bfns mean you have tested too early and fx you get a bfp.

Xxxxx


----------



## miss noodles

Thanks mumface. We've been back and forth over it so many times. It's now just a waiting game. Dh has promised me a night out on the tiles to drown our sorrows if its a bfn.


----------



## StayHopeful

xkatiex said:


> my first dr. didn't do any sort of testing, besides bloodwork, and just wrote me a clomid script. my current dr. said that is absolutely ridiculous. bc if I have blocked tubes or hubs semen isn't great, then whats the point? clomid won't help either issue. so i wasted almost a year with my first dr. just treading water and wasting my money and having to deal with horrible clomid side effects for nothing.. i was livid when my current dr. said this i wanted to rip my first dr.s head off!!!! and now that we have done everything proper and i've been monitored and adjusted.. we finally got our BFP!

Congrats!


----------



## sue_88

xkatiex said:


> my first dr. didn't do any sort of testing, besides bloodwork, and just wrote me a clomid script. my current dr. said that is absolutely ridiculous. bc if I have blocked tubes or hubs semen isn't great, then whats the point? clomid won't help either issue. so i wasted almost a year with my first dr. just treading water and wasting my money and having to deal with horrible clomid side effects for nothing.. i was livid when my current dr. said this i wanted to rip my first dr.s head off!!!! and now that we have done everything proper and i've been monitored and adjusted.. we finally got our BFP!

Agreed. HSG is imperative I believe - blocked tubes means no eggs with or without clomid ! It would be a waste of money.

Congrats on your BFP ! :) :happydance:


----------



## nexis

Hello ladies, how are we all on this rainy Monday?

I'm cd 28 today and still having the occasional cramp. DH has had his SA letter through, no bd for 7 days then he has to give the sample next Monday and then get it to the hospital within an hour. He's git a follow up appointment 21st January :)


----------



## CocoMia

Miss Noodle GOOD LUCK!!
Hope we read some good news form you very soon, it all sounds positive!

Stella, thanks for the advcie on the Agnus castus. I've bought the tablets but am really struggling to swallow them (I know, what a child..) so will research the other type you mentioned. Where do you order it from? I get really nervous about ordering supplements through tinternet :wacko:

Nexis - Morning! FX for your SA - we're still waiting for a letter so I'm interested to know what they analyse and how long it takes (the waiting is always the worst isn't it) My BF is really worried about it. He was really calm when he thought it could only be one of us with an issue but now it's been raised it could be both of us he just isn't handling it like women would. Head in sand type approach :dohh:

Everyone else, I hope you had a great weekend and that the bumbps are H&H and that the mummas to be are feeling positive about festive (albeit v tiny) bumps to be hehe :happydance:

x


----------



## laurabe

OH booked in for sperm analysis next monday and I start clomid next cylce (The end of this week if i'm right) 

Before I went to the infertility clinic i was feeling really fed up, but now i'm hoping this is us finally on the way to a nice BFP


----------



## laurabe

nexis said:


> Hello ladies, how are we all on this rainy Monday?
> 
> I'm cd 28 today and still having the occasional cramp. DH has had his SA letter through, no bd for 7 days then he has to give the sample next Monday and then get it to the hospital within an hour. He's git a follow up appointment 21st January :)

Hey Nexis just realised we are the same. Both on CD28 and both OH's have SA appointment next Monday lol


----------



## mumface26

My dp is trying for an sa appointment. He has rang the department a few times today and they arnt answering or its going to voicemail. He will get through eventually.
Good luck to all dp's/oh who are having sa done soon !

Afm im cd 37, yesterday i had bad af style cramps and today im still cramping. My nipples feel tender, not sore but uncomforfable if touched wrongly :haha:
Still no af.
My sis reckons cramps with no af could be a sign of blocked tubes......yeah thanks sis great! Get me worried bout smth else now, love you too! :haha:

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Oh yeah, i also feel sick on and off. I was eating tea last night and had to.stop half way through in fear i was going to spew. The feeling lasted 10 mins or so then went. I have felt like this since friday and its always during or after food and drink. Even just an innocent cup of tea makes me feel sea sick.
:sick:
But yet im getting bfn's like theres no tomorrow.


----------



## laurabe

I've had a sickly feeling too but BFN bleh :-/


----------



## StellaBella24

CocoMia said:


> Miss Noodle GOOD LUCK!!
> Hope we read some good news form you very soon, it all sounds positive!
> 
> Stella, thanks for the advcie on the Agnus castus. I've bought the tablets but am really struggling to swallow them (I know, what a child..) so will research the other type you mentioned. Where do you order it from? I get really nervous about ordering supplements through tinternet :wacko:
> 
> Nexis - Morning! FX for your SA - we're still waiting for a letter so I'm interested to know what they analyse and how long it takes (the waiting is always the worst isn't it) My BF is really worried about it. He was really calm when he thought it could only be one of us with an issue but now it's been raised it could be both of us he just isn't handling it like women would. Head in sand type approach :dohh:
> 
> Everyone else, I hope you had a great weekend and that the bumbps are H&H and that the mummas to be are feeling positive about festive (albeit v tiny) bumps to be hehe :happydance:
> 
> x

I just get them off amazon.
I know what u mean about the tablets, i felt like i was rattling as i walked when i was taking them as u have to take so many plus a prenatal vitamin and my thyroid medication...it was too much!
GL if you try the liquid version.x


----------



## nlk

Somehow I unsubscribed from this thread?! I'm back now though! :thumbup:


----------



## CocoMia

Thanks Stella, am going to give it a go and see if there's any change. My cycles are just getting longer again which is so upsetting. Just when you think you have a teeny sign of "normality" you realise you're on a 60 odd day cycle!

Yes, was starting to rattle a little which is even harder to stomach when you're healthy eating and really hungry!

I'm going to keep checking back for good news on the BFPs girls. Fingers crossed these are all good signs!

X


----------



## Rach28

Hello ladies :hi:

Was wondering if I could join you all? 

Not exactly sure if I can be classed as 'young' any more, I'm clinging to the last 8 months of my twenties.... but I most definitely have PCOS! 

I am already blessed to have 2 lovely boys (a toddler and a teenager - not a great combination) and was diagnosed with PCOS when TTC DS#2, he was conceived really through pure luck while waiting for my appointment with the fertility specialist I randomly O'd on cd117!!

After having him, I followed my GP's advice and went back on the pill, thinking I didn't have to worry about PCOS much. After a while tho the pill I was on wasn't really doing a lot to help my PCOS symptoms and we had talked about the possibility of TTC #3....so I brought a copy of the Ultimate PCOS Handbook, read it from cover to cover on holiday and wrote an action plan of all the changes that I was going to make, not only for TTC purposes but also, more importantly for my long term health. 

So far, so good in terms of making those changes and I have managed to loose a stone and recently stopped taking the pill..... I was a little scarred that once of it I would balloon...again, be covered in depressing spots... again and have crazy OPK results... again BUT I'm actually doing OK :thumbup:

Currently on CD18 and seem to be gearing up to Ov (a very near +OPK this eve plus other indicators) super chuffed that my gnarly old ovaries are doing something but it's not all rosy.... hubby is currently in Afghan, due home Thursday so will literally just miss my all singing, all dancing ovary performance!

Fingers crossed tho it happens again when he's actually in the country!!

Anyway, I know it's late and I know I've rambled so hope to be saying 'hello' to some of you tomorrow :flower:


----------



## nexis

Rach28 said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> Was wondering if I could join you all?
> 
> Not exactly sure if I can be classed as 'young' any more, I'm clinging to the last 8 months of my twenties.... but I most definitely have PCOS!
> 
> I am already blessed to have 2 lovely boys (a toddler and a teenager - not a great combination) and was diagnosed with PCOS when TTC DS#2, he was conceived really through pure luck while waiting for my appointment with the fertility specialist I randomly O'd on cd117!!
> 
> After having him, I followed my GP's advice and went back on the pill, thinking I didn't have to worry about PCOS much. After a while tho the pill I was on wasn't really doing a lot to help my PCOS symptoms and we had talked about the possibility of TTC #3....so I brought a copy of the Ultimate PCOS Handbook, read it from cover to cover on holiday and wrote an action plan of all the changes that I was going to make, not only for TTC purposes but also, more importantly for my long term health.
> 
> So far, so good in terms of making those changes and I have managed to loose a stone and recently stopped taking the pill..... I was a little scarred that once of it I would balloon...again, be covered in depressing spots... again and have crazy OPK results... again BUT I'm actually doing OK :thumbup:
> 
> Currently on CD18 and seem to be gearing up to Ov (a very near +OPK this eve plus other indicators) super chuffed that my gnarly old ovaries are doing something but it's not all rosy.... hubby is currently in Afghan, due home Thursday so will literally just miss my all singing, all dancing ovary performance!
> 
> Fingers crossed tho it happens again when he's actually in the country!!
> 
> Anyway, I know it's late and I know I've rambled so hope to be saying 'hello' to some of you tomorrow :flower:

Welcome :hi:


----------



## CocoMia

Hi Rach!!

Welcome! What's this book then? Hehe I've not heard of it but it would be great to know some of the changes you've been making :)

We're all diff ages here so don't worry. What good luck you had with your 2nd! It's so bizarre having a long cycle for your ovaries to just decide to work?! 


Coco x


----------



## mumface26

Hiya rach28! Good to hear you have two children already despite the fact you hve pcos.
Why do doctors always put you on the pill for pcos? The hormones in the pilk are fake and trick your body thus making the hormon imbalance worse.

Afm im feeling crap today. Just want to hide under the duvet but have to go to work.


----------



## miss noodles

:bfn: this morning and symptoms have subsided, so I'm counting myself out while we wait for af. Had awful lady cramps yesterday and all I have now is nausea, but I'm pretty sure that's stress related.

Thanks for all the well wishes and baby dust the past few days. I just learned a valuable lesson about getting my hopes up x


----------



## mumface26

I had a dream last night i did 3 hpts and all bfn. I did a 4th and two very thin blue lines appeared sfter loke an hour. Then i was frantically trying to upload the image on this forum but my laptop was crashing all the time.
Bfp on the brain!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface- you know you can't trust a test after 10 min right?! Your new pic cracked me up lol.
Well I've been watching my new fave show "I didn't know I was pregnant"! Have u guys seen it?! So many women on it have pcos, are told they can't get pregnant cos of it so done suspect pregnancy or think anything of their wacky periods when they go missing for 9 months! 
Watched one tonight where a girl felt pain, put it down to cysts, waters broke, thought a cyst popped and started passing breech baby and thought it was a cyst coming out, all in a truck stop toilet!


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface- you know you can't trust a test after 10 min right?! Your new pic cracked me up lol.
> Well I've been watching my new fave show "I didn't know I was pregnant"! Have u guys seen it?! So many women on it have pcos, are told they can't get pregnant cos of it so done suspect pregnancy or think anything of their wacky periods when they go missing for 9 months!
> Watched one tonight where a girl felt pain, put it down to cysts, waters broke, thought a cyst popped and started passing breech baby and thought it was a cyst coming out, all in a truck stop toilet!

LOVE that programme :haha:


----------



## miss noodles

mumface26 said:


> I had a dream last night i did 3 hpts and all bfn. I did a 4th and two very thin blue lines appeared sfter loke an hour. Then i was frantically trying to upload the image on this forum but my laptop was crashing all the time.
> Bfp on the brain!

My gosh I hate dreams like that!


----------



## miss noodles

nexis said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Mumface- you know you can't trust a test after 10 min right?! Your new pic cracked me up lol.
> Well I've been watching my new fave show "I didn't know I was pregnant"! Have u guys seen it?! So many women on it have pcos, are told they can't get pregnant cos of it so done suspect pregnancy or think anything of their wacky periods when they go missing for 9 months!
> Watched one tonight where a girl felt pain, put it down to cysts, waters broke, thought a cyst popped and started passing breech baby and thought it was a cyst coming out, all in a truck stop toilet!
> 
> 
> LOVE that programme :haha:Click to expand...

I'll second that - love it!


----------



## Rach28

Thanks for the welcome :) 

Cocomia - the book is called The Ultimate PCOS Handbook - lose weight, boost fertility, clear skin and restore self-esteem - by Collette Harris and Theresa Cheung 

Was a fab read, they are on amazon but I found a cheap copy on ebay.

Changes made include: diet and exercise (went back to slimming world and stepped up the running), taking a really good pribiotic multivitamin and mineral complex (to replenish all the bits that being on the pill for years had depleted and boost all the levels needed for good hormone functioning), taking fish oils (again for hormone function), increased water intake (water filtery jug thingy and fruit/herbal teas) no caffeine, more protein (through eggs as I'm a veggie) and a the big scary bit for me, stop taking the pill!

All sounds a bit random but it explains it all in the book and at the mo I feel the best I have felt in a long time :thumbup:

Mumface - I wondered re: the pill and PCOS thingy, my GP explained it like this.... being on the pill puts your ovaries in a kind of hormonal straight jacket, once you stop taking it, your ovaries initially want to do what they are supposed to do, i.e pop out eggys! After a few months tho, they then realise that they are free and the PCOS stuff starts dominating again. 

She said once off the pill, you have the best chance of conceiving in the first 3 months before the PCOS kicks in again. Obviously it wont work for everyone but when trying for DS2, the first 3 months of coming of the pill I cycled normally...... then everything went blurgh after that!


----------



## Rach28

Sorry to hear about your BFN missnoodles - I am just up the road from you in West Oxfordshire :)


----------



## CocoMia

That's really useful thanks Rach!

I've got take control of your fertility book but it always assumes you don't have an underlying fertility problem so that book sounds like the perfect next step, thanks.

I LOVE I didn't know I was pregnant - if only to justify during the 2ww that even though I'm not PG that I still might be haha

X


----------



## miss noodles

Rach28 said:


> Sorry to hear about your BFN missnoodles - I am just up the road from you in West Oxfordshire :)

Thanks lovely. My boss has been great and sent me home after my not so discreet sobbing session in the office!

I read a book called PCOS and your fertility - it was really good and explored all the treatments, lifestyle changes etc. It's one of the better ones I've looked at. I think you can get used ones quite reasonably on amazon


----------



## miss noodles

Rach28 said:


> Sorry to hear about your BFN missnoodles - I am just up the road from you in West Oxfordshire :)

Thanks lovely. My boss has been great and sent me home after my not so discreet sobbing session in the office!

I read a book called PCOS and your fertility - it was really good and explored all the treatments, lifestyle changes etc. It's one of the better ones I've looked at. I think you can get used ones quite reasonably on amazon


----------



## mumface26

Yipeeee dp has his sa next weds at 9:30am whoop whoop :happydance:
Poss clomid by new year......?


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface- you know you can't trust a test after 10 min right?! Your new pic cracked me up lol.
> Well I've been watching my new fave show "I didn't know I was pregnant"! Have u guys seen it?! So many women on it have pcos, are told they can't get pregnant cos of it so done suspect pregnancy or think anything of their wacky periods when they go missing for 9 months!
> Watched one tonight where a girl felt pain, put it down to cysts, waters broke, thought a cyst popped and started passing breech baby and thought it was a cyst coming out, all in a truck stop toilet!

Thought snape might magic us all a bfp lol!
That show is insane! I wonder how some women can go through a pregnancy and.not know ??


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Yipeeee dp has his sa next weds at 9:30am whoop whoop :happydance:
> Poss clomid by new year......?

Have they not mentioned doing an HSG? Or have you already had one and I'm a ditz :haha:


----------



## Rach28

mumface26 said:


> Thought snape might magic us all a bfp lol!
> That show is insane! I wonder how some women can go through a pregnancy and.not know ??

Ooooo don't get me started, I'm a Harry Potter fanatic, my eldest things I'm such a saddo LOL 

When I had DS1, I was 15 and didn't discover I was pregnant until I was about 30weeks!!!!! I had a regular bleed, which I presumed was my af and still fitted into my school uniform, including buttoning up my shirt and blazer! 

I had had some sickness and felt tired and my GP did lots of blood tests and tummy examinations trying to find out what was wrong - he thought it may have been a thyroid problem or a stomach ulcer!!!! When I felt mega weird sensations, like something was moving around in there (at what I now know was 30 weeks) it all suddenly came clear! My GP was amazed as he had not suspected or felt anything :shrug:


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Yipeeee dp has his sa next weds at 9:30am whoop whoop :happydance:
> Poss clomid by new year......?
> 
> Have they not mentioned doing an HSG? Or have you already had one and I'm a ditz :haha:Click to expand...

A hsg would prob be my next step to ensure im not blocked up.
Either way i cant wait!


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, Rach! And sorry about the bfn mum face, :hug:

I went in for progesterone bloodwork yesterday and my level is only 10. I'm trying not to freak out too much. I'm starting my progesterone supplements 2x day instead of just 1x and I'm supposed to do an hcg mini-dose. I've done them before, but I'm out of town for the holidays so going a little nuts trying to find Ovidrel here. My levels have always been great, any advice on low progesterone? :cry:


----------



## nlk

Welcome, Rach :wave:

Sorry about the bfn, mumface :hugs: I looooove Harry Potter, too! I'm such a geek!

Stayhopeful, I'm not really sure about low progesterone...I think I have it too, but they are not looking at sorting that out atm :hugs: Have you looked at changing what you're eating? I know there are some foods that can naturally boost progesterone, and might be worth a look at? I'm sure it can't hurt :hugs:

FINALLY had my scan yesterday :happydance: on CD19! At my scan last week, I have three follies but they were all slightly on the small side, so they wanted to wait and see if they grew more. Yesterday, all three were over 18mm, so couldn't trigger :( But I'm not too sure whether she read the scan right, because at first she was telling me that I had already ovulated...nope, she just wasn't looking at my ovaries! :dohh: At my last scan, I vaguel rememeber having one on top of the other, and one by itself in the corner...yesterday, all three were on top of each other?! I'm not too sure...have another scan booked in for friday, to see where we stand, with my actual FS, rather than just a nurse :thumbup: BD'ed last night, just in case I don't make it to Friday though :thumbup:


----------



## miss noodles

Hey Nlk,
That sounds very involved - I hopeit works out for you. It's good that you're seeing your fs next and I hope you'll be able to feel a bit.more confident about the information you receive.

Babydust!


----------



## miss noodles

mumface26 said:


> A hsg would prob be my next step to ensure im not blocked up.
> Either way i cant wait!

Sounds like progress to me! Good stuff. And Christmas is literally just around the corner, so we can all relax and just have some fun for at least a few days x


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all. 
Quick query...iam 5dpo today, I use opks (they work for me) and temp to confirm ovulation but this time my temps are much lower than usual??!!

Normally they're 97.7 - 98.1 after O but this time no more than 97.7 and mostly lower than that. 
They are all above the cover line but just concerned it means my progesterone levels are out of whack this cycle. 

Is this possible to happen if normally are ok??


----------



## macmama2be

Hi everyone! New here on the ttc thread.. i think i got my first ever BFP last night... anyone heard what the chances are of 4 false positives? I was on clomid for my october cycle due to my pcos. this was my 5th month on it so my Dr. told me take a 3 month break from it... i am four days late with aunt flow and i have taken 4 home pregnancy test... all for have been yes right away... scared to get my hopes up so an advice helps....


----------



## LaurenM.

Hey ladies. Hope it's ok to join. I have been TTC for almost 3 years with PCOS
I got my BFP last month but it ended in a chemical miscarriage at the time a/f was due. I have never been on metformin, but I'm going to be next cycle. 
My question is&#8230; my dr told me we could start a cycle in Decemeber as long as my hormones are stable and my ovaries are "at rest". Has anyone ever done this before? It freaks me out. I just can't imagine starting a cycle without my period and I'm wondering how it effects my success rates. Any ideas??


----------



## nexis

Welcome to macmama2be and laurenM :hi:

Macmama, I think I would take 4 pos tests to be a pretty good sign :haha:

LaurenM, my doctors have never said anything like that to me. They've never mentioned have a rest from ttc or anything. I'm on 1000mg of metformin a day and it did drastically cut down my cycle length last cycle, just going to wait and see if it works this month. Good luck :) EDIT: most of our ttc-ing has also been done without me having had af and the doctor has never mentioned that we shouldn't.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

LaurenM. said:


> Hey ladies. Hope it's ok to join. I have been TTC for almost 3 years with PCOS
> I got my BFP last month but it ended in a chemical miscarriage at the time a/f was due. I have never been on metformin, but I'm going to be next cycle.
> My question is my dr told me we could start a cycle in Decemeber as long as my hormones are stable and my ovaries are "at rest". Has anyone ever done this before? It freaks me out. I just can't imagine starting a cycle without my period and I'm wondering how it effects my success rates. Any ideas??

Not 100% sure what you mean.... But when I fell pregnant I hadn't had a period in 3-4 months, doc gave me clomid (without a period first) and I conceived somewhere around cd120, my doc did do a blood test first to see if my ovaries were resting or not first, he said if they were stuck in the first "not ovulated" stage go straight to clomid, if they were in the post ov stage wed need to force a bleed then clomid


----------



## StayHopeful

macmama2be said:


> Hi everyone! New here on the ttc thread.. i think i got my first ever BFP last night... anyone heard what the chances are of 4 false positives? I was on clomid for my october cycle due to my pcos. this was my 5th month on it so my Dr. told me take a 3 month break from it... i am four days late with aunt flow and i have taken 4 home pregnancy test... all for have been yes right away... scared to get my hopes up so an advice helps....

I think 4 pos tests is a pretty good sign! Congrats!


----------



## StayHopeful

Well I started progesterone supplements 2x daily instead of 1x and I took an hcg mini-dose today, hopefully that will take care of my low progesterone issue. Blood test scheduled for next Tues...


----------



## miss noodles

macmama2be said:


> Hi everyone! New here on the ttc thread.. i think i got my first ever BFP last night... anyone heard what the chances are of 4 false positives? I was on clomid for my october cycle due to my pcos. this was my 5th month on it so my Dr. told me take a 3 month break from it... i am four days late with aunt flow and i have taken 4 home pregnancy test... all for have been yes right away... scared to get my hopes up so an advice helps....

Congratulations! The say positives are more reliable results than negatives! :happydance:


----------



## miss noodles

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi all.
> Quick query...iam 5dpo today, I use opks (they work for me) and temp to confirm ovulation but this time my temps are much lower than usual??!!
> 
> Normally they're 97.7 - 98.1 after O but this time no more than 97.7 and mostly lower than that.
> They are all above the cover line but just concerned it means my progesterone levels are out of whack this cycle.
> 
> Is this possible to happen if normally are ok??

Hey Stella,
I think that bbt is like everything else and blips do happen. Have you done anything different this month?

My bbt chart (when I bothered) looked like the rockys and my acupuncturist said it was because my progesterone was low. Among other things, I read that high consumption of sugar can affect it and there are a lot of foods which can naturally enhance your progesterone.

Getting monitored regularly has been a nightmare for me, so I can't say whether any of the changes I made have worked. Have a little google - there's a lot of info out there.

Hope that helps


----------



## StellaBella24

Oh dear to the sugar thing! I ate 2 cakes on saturday and have eaten way too much chocolate already this week...oops!!
Will try to cut down from today onwards.
Thanks for the info. xxxxx
BBT 97.4 today :(


----------



## mumface26

Aaaggghh one my friends is pregnant! Im so happy for her but it was an accident, one of those the pill must have failed this cycle tales. Shes upset about it but said will come to terms with it and her oh is far from impressed. OMG! Come to term?? Its the most beautiful thing two people can do is make a baby and to me she is treating it like shes ordered the wrong size dress from the catalogue!
She knows about my pcos and is supportive and i will be supportive to her but it upsets me how i cant even perform the basics of ovulating and having periods without help from a doctor.

Macmamma a bfp is a bfp especially 4 in a row! Go for a blood test if your not sure! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## laurabe

I thought AF was due today based on my digital opks but no sign yet. Not getting my hopes up though cos I got a BFN 2 days ago


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> I thought AF was due today based on my digital opks but no sign yet. Not getting my hopes up though cos I got a BFN 2 days ago

No one is out til af comes.


----------



## laurabe

Yeh I know.. think I feel a slight cramp coming on.. I start clomid with my new cycle so just wanting AF to get here and I can get on with it lol


----------



## mumface26

My af can please itself right now. Its either coming or not, make your mind up af!
Cd39 no trace of anything yet, had cramps but nothing for a few days.

Fancy a night out. Even though i dont drink i still have good nights out. Fancy going to a rave like back in the day :haha:


----------



## laurabe

Lol. Yeh I know what you mean. I'm working right through til next wed so no weekend for me


----------



## StellaBella24

Checked online about low progesterone...my boobs and nips have been super sore today and thought that may be a good sign if not a bit early at 6dpo but apparently this is one of the signs of low progesterone!

I could have cried! Cant believe my last chance before we will have been ttc'ing for a whole year is pretty much gone coz my progesterone has decided to not work this cycle when this has never happened before!!!

This whole process is so unfair!! :(


----------



## StayHopeful

StellaBella24 said:


> Checked online about low progesterone...my boobs and nips have been super sore today and thought that may be a good sign if not a bit early at 6dpo but apparently this is one of the signs of low progesterone!
> 
> I could have cried! Cant believe my last chance before we will have been ttc'ing for a whole year is pretty much gone coz my progesterone has decided to not work this cycle when this has never happened before!!!
> 
> This whole process is so unfair!! :(

Are you being monitored by a doctor at all? I have low progesterone this cycle, so my doctor has me on progesterone suppositories and I did an Ovidrel mini dose. There's things you can do to help, but I think the most effective things come from a doctor. I read somewhere that PCOS can cause low progesterone,which I think may have lead to my mc in Jan. My FS has me do suppositories now every cycle.


----------



## mumface26

StellaBella24 said:


> Checked online about low progesterone...my boobs and nips have been super sore today and thought that may be a good sign if not a bit early at 6dpo but apparently this is one of the signs of low progesterone!
> 
> I could have cried! Cant believe my last chance before we will have been ttc'ing for a whole year is pretty much gone coz my progesterone has decided to not work this cycle when this has never happened before!!!
> 
> This whole process is so unfair!! :(

Yes i get super sore nips too, they feel bruised when touched. Also my cm dries up too. Thats when i know im low on progesterone. Is your doctor doing anything about it?
My doctor will help me when dp has had his sa.


----------



## mumface26

I had a bfn last week sometime but since then i have felt ........
*tired, more than usual
*hungrier....usually i eat breakfast as 9:30am and can go til 5pm with just some fruit inbetween but this last week i have been ravenous (i work 12-8pm so have to eat a bigger breakfast to compensate for no lunch)
*funny tummy - sicky feeling after eating or more frequent number twos .....tmi sorry!
*bloated
*moody/emotional/no intrest in anything even my beloved cross stitching!
*more cm than usual, today is pretty watery tmi :haha:

Im clutching at straws, my doctor confirmed my day 21 bloods i hadnt ovulated but i may have done since. No sign of af yet and i have no hpt at home. 
I think im gna wait til after weekend then test.....
Has anyone else ever had these feelings/symptoms...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> Checked online about low progesterone...my boobs and nips have been super sore today and thought that may be a good sign if not a bit early at 6dpo but apparently this is one of the signs of low progesterone!
> 
> I could have cried! Cant believe my last chance before we will have been ttc'ing for a whole year is pretty much gone coz my progesterone has decided to not work this cycle when this has never happened before!!!
> 
> This whole process is so unfair!! :(


The problem with symptom
Spotting Is it could be so many things!
Sore boobs and nips are also a Pms symptom and an early pregnancy symptom


----------



## laurabe

Still no AF for me.. will test in the morning if she doesn't show


----------



## StellaBella24

Not involved with the doc since he said to stop clomid until OH has SA back in august. OH and I agreed to wait until December when we will have been ttc for a year...we felt we were starting to put too much pressure on ourselves for it to happen asap!

Not been back to the docs since then so no monitoring at all


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> Still no AF for me.. will test in the morning if she doesn't show

Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## StellaBella24

Yay!!!!! Temp went up to 97.8 today!!! Please stay that way :)


----------



## laurabe

BFN with FMU.. really quite frustrating as I would have been starting clomid today. Wish AF would just hurry up


----------



## nlk

Just had my THIRD scan of this cycle, and it looks as though I've ovulated! :happydance: They wouldn't give me the trigger shot on tuesday because I had three massive follicles, but on the scan today he could only see proof that one of them had released....we BDed Tuesday night and thursday night, so hopefully that's enough to cover it...I'm thinking we would have been covered yesterday by tuesdays BD?! Arghhh! Really hope this is the one...I have a follow up on 14th December. How nice it would be to go into that and tell him I'm pregnant!

Hope we're all ok! And looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend!!


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> Just had my THIRD scan of this cycle, and it looks as though I've ovulated! :happydance: They wouldn't give me the trigger shot on tuesday because I had three massive follicles, but on the scan today he could only see proof that one of them had released....we BDed Tuesday night and thursday night, so hopefully that's enough to cover it...I'm thinking we would have been covered yesterday by tuesdays BD?! Arghhh! Really hope this is the one...I have a follow up on 14th December. How nice it would be to go into that and tell him I'm pregnant!
> 
> Hope we're all ok! And looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend!!

Good luck and fx!
:dust:


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> BFN with FMU.. really quite frustrating as I would have been starting clomid today. Wish AF would just hurry up

:hug:
my af is due very very soon, im crampy, short tempered and emotional! Wish af would come and put me out my misery!
Im feeling like how snape looks.....pissed!


----------



## mumface26

StellaBella24 said:


> Yay!!!!! Temp went up to 97.8 today!!! Please stay that way :)

:dust:
I hope this is a good sign!


----------



## CocoMia

Hello ladies,

Sorry for your BFN Laurabe BUT its not over until the AF is here!

Congrats Nlk (posted on your journal)!

Sorry you're feeling cramps mumface, I'm starting to feel that way I think 
That tub of celebrations is the only thing between me and a PMT meltdown.

This cycle seems to be following a "normal-ish" pattern for the first time this year?
I don't know if that's the Angus Castus and the EPO or whether that's just a coincidence?

Eurghh I hate waiting. Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## nlk

yay for normalish cycles, coco :happydance: maybe it's both working together?! Hope it pays off :thumbup:


----------



## StayHopeful

nlk said:


> Just had my THIRD scan of this cycle, and it looks as though I've ovulated! :happydance: They wouldn't give me the trigger shot on tuesday because I had three massive follicles, but on the scan today he could only see proof that one of them had released....we BDed Tuesday night and thursday night, so hopefully that's enough to cover it...I'm thinking we would have been covered yesterday by tuesdays BD?! Arghhh! Really hope this is the one...I have a follow up on 14th December. How nice it would be to go into that and tell him I'm pregnant!
> 
> Hope we're all ok! And looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend!!

Yay, GL!


----------



## StellaBella24

Sorry about the BFN Laurabe. Your not out yet.xx

NLK: Yay! Fx for you


----------



## laurabe

Still no AF. I just don't understand it cos I got my positive digital opk 15 days ago and they have been accurate the past few cycles . Must be one of these things I read about where the LH surge takes place but not actually ovulate?. This leaves me with no clue where I am this cycle


----------



## nlk

:hugs: laura. I know opks are a bit hit and miss...maybe you just have to wait it out to see when AF will show? Unless you are able to have a blood test to check if you're pregnant, and if not, ask for provera to kickstart? Only if you're waiting massively long though...I wouldn't take provera unless I really had to!


----------



## laurabe

I will just have to wait it out. I'm on CD32 and my longest cycle so far has been 50days so just a waiting game now. I know OPKs can be a bit off with PCOS but I thought the digital ones were working for me. I have my clomid to start next cycle.


----------



## nlk

glad you have clomid to start :thumbup: it's always the way, not showing up when you just want it out the way so you can get on!

I don't know if it's necessarily the way that, if opks work for you it will always be that way...so I wouldn't give up with them just because of this one time, if you feel as though they help you other times.


----------



## bettybee1

I get my opk sometimes 3 days before I ovulate you need too be temping too confirm ovulation hunnie am so glad I temp I know what day I ovulate which answers questions if af arrives late or early x


----------



## laurabe

I don't temp cos I don't sleep well sometimes I have about 2 hours sleep in a night so I was told my temps wouldn't give an accurate picture.. 

I work shifts and I have to get up at 3:30am.. even when I try to go to sleep at about 9 or 10pm I always wake up about 2 hours later and when I eventually get a day off I am so exhausted that I sleeping in too much like wake up at midday. Horrible sleep pattern


----------



## mumface26

I used opks once but never again as they really got me down. Just a grim conformation my ovaries are broken :sad:
Was having a discussion with dp last night and he has no clue how pcos makes me feel, ive got the bits and pieces but they refuse to work correctly and this thought makes me really unhappy at times. He said im worrying over something that can be fixed! Nooo pcos cannot be cured!
So i asked how would he feel if his sa came back below average and he was 'broken'........yeah thought so, end of.

So, cd41 (me thinks) and no af yet. Yesterday i had awful cramps but still no show.
Im working til 3pm then off to stock up on hpts. Dp says could be implantation as on 15/11 i had some ewcm so we bd'd with concieve plus so maybe....

Wonder where nexis and serena are? 

Take care ladies!


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> I don't temp cos I don't sleep well sometimes I have about 2 hours sleep in a night so I was told my temps wouldn't give an accurate picture..
> 
> I work shifts and I have to get up at 3:30am.. even when I try to go to sleep at about 9 or 10pm I always wake up about 2 hours later and when I eventually get a day off I am so exhausted that I sleeping in too much like wake up at midday. Horrible sleep pattern

Yikes! horrid shifts! What job do you do? My bro in law is a paramedic and he works shifts like that but will come to a point where he will have 9 days off in a row.
One of his first call outs was a birth, a quick labour so no time to go to hospital lol!
Would your workplace perhaps consider better hours when you have your baby?


----------



## laurabe

I work in the railway. Its very tiring shifts but decent money. My employer does have a family friendly policy but its not necessarily shift friendly so I'd just have to cross that bridge when I come to it and probably try and swap shifts around.

On another note AF arrived this morning. I woke at 3:15am with really bad cramp. I was OK after a shower and a couple of pain killers. Glad AF is here tho so I start clomid tomorrow


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> I used opks once but never again as they really got me down. Just a grim conformation my ovaries are broken :sad:
> Was having a discussion with dp last night and he has no clue how pcos makes me feel, ive got the bits and pieces but they refuse to work correctly and this thought makes me really unhappy at times. He said im worrying over something that can be fixed! Nooo pcos cannot be cured!
> So i asked how would he feel if his sa came back below average and he was 'broken'........yeah thought so, end of.
> 
> So, cd41 (me thinks) and no af yet. Yesterday i had awful cramps but still no show.
> Im working til 3pm then off to stock up on hpts. Dp says could be implantation as on 15/11 i had some ewcm so we bd'd with concieve plus so maybe....
> 
> Wonder where nexis and serena are?
> 
> Take care ladies!

I'm here :D I've been keeping up with you all but just not posting. Cd 33 today, occasional cramp and almost like a slight pinching last night but nothing else yet. Hoping this cycle will be about the same as the last, so hopefully I'll get af next week :)


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> I work in the railway. Its very tiring shifts but decent money. My employer does have a family friendly policy but its not necessarily shift friendly so I'd just have to cross that bridge when I come to it and probably try and swap shifts around.
> 
> On another note AF arrived this morning. I woke at 3:15am with really bad cramp. I was OK after a shower and a couple of pain killers. Glad AF is here tho so I start clomid tomorrow

Good luck on a clomid! This threads due another bfp lol!


----------



## mumface26

Hiya nexis glad ur ok!

Had mcdonalds breakfast this morning before work and felt so sick afterwards it was untrue. Still feel sick.now, im testing tomorrow......


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Hiya nexis glad ur ok!
> 
> Had mcdonalds breakfast this morning before work and felt so sick afterwards it was untrue. Still feel sick.now, im testing tomorrow......

Yeah I'm cool :) going to test next week if af doesn't show. I've been feeling sick for a couple of days, but not reading anything in to it as I'm always picking up bugs :dohh: GL for your test :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

Uugghh ive got awful cramps and pains in my left groin and thigh. 
Af is on the way.....


----------



## nlk

scerena is taking a bit of a break from bnb, and calming down the whole ttc thing, but she is lurking about somewhere!

mumface, you're not out yet! FXed AF stays away :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

:bfn:
:cry:

No af......so i guess im still in the running.
Are these pelvic cramps anything to worry about? Took paracetamol today for them.


----------



## mumface26

Bfn so dp cheered me up with some mince pies and a big tin of roses!
Now im all christmassy lol!
:xmas7:


----------



## laurabe

mumface26 said:


> :bfn:
> :cry:
> 
> No af......so i guess im still in the running.
> Are these pelvic cramps anything to worry about? Took paracetamol today for them.

I get random cramps at various times with each cycle. I have tried to teach myself that they dont mean anything they just happen. Apart from my AF cramp this time which was the worst I've had for a long time. 

Took my first clomid tablet today and had sharp pains later on but dont know if related. It seems a bit soon for any kind of side effect i reckon..

And yay to xmas. I've started wrapping prezzies. OH thinks i'm insane cos its not December yet. hes a humbug lol


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi guys. Just wondering have any of you pcos girls had this before.

Had positive digi opk on cd17. (4/11/12)
Had small amount of cm every 2nd day for a week afterwards.
Then had more and more cm each day for the last week.
cd35 & cd36 cm was brown. I thought af was here...
cd37, cm is back clear....
Now cd38...digi opk is positive again!! ????

hpt = bfn.

Ive been waiting for af for the last week, now this!! 

Has anyone had something like this happen?????? Im very confused.


----------



## laurabe

ready2Bmum said:


> Hi guys. Just wondering have any of you pcos girls had this before.
> 
> Had positive digi opk on cd17. (4/11/12)
> Had small amount of cm every 2nd day for a week afterwards.
> Then had more and more cm each day for the last week.
> cd35 & cd36 cm was brown. I thought af was here...
> cd37, cm is back clear....
> Now cd38...digi opk is positive again!! ????
> 
> hpt = bfn.
> 
> Ive been waiting for af for the last week, now this!!
> 
> Has anyone had something like this happen?????? Im very confused.
> 
> View attachment 521189

Hmm I've never had this happen cos I never use OPKs that late in my cycle. When my AF was way late it turned out I must have O'd on CD36 which gave me a 50day cycle.. as for the CM i did have similar with it being brown for a little while and then clear again which puzzled me but i did have end up with AF the next day..

I have read though about people having a positve OPK before getting a BFP on a HPT, although I wouldnt rely on it..

If you have irregular cycles in the past, or have had any stress or worry this could have delayed ovulation.. I have read about the LH surge occuring hence the postive OPK on CD17 but then O not actually taking place until later in the cycle. So it could be you are about to O now.. 

Its awful being stuck in a cycle when you dont know whats going on.. If it was me i think i'd probably be testing every day until AF comes, or BFP whichever comes first :winkwink: and also getting plenty of BD just in case its delayed Ovulation


----------



## ready2Bmum

Yea, I wouldnt usually use them this late in the cycle, but I was confused with the cm everyday and decided to test just to be sure. I certainly wasnt expecting a positive. Ive also had the brown cm previously, but like you, af was shortly afterwards.

I read about the bfps after a positive opk too, thats why i did a test today, but its bfn. I doubt it is bfp as I o'd on cd17. it would be very late to be getting a bfp now! 

Im def going to bd today and tomorrow. We bd'd friday too so if Im ovulating we are hopefully covered. What a mess :nope: I HATE all this craziness. 

Thanks for your reply and positivity :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

The cycle I got a bfp I did get a pos opk the day before my pos hpt, that was 10dpo and 11dpo. I did some research and evidently the hormones are similar. But I also know that opks can be unreliable for some ladies with PCOS. Have you used opks before?


----------



## ready2Bmum

StayHopeful said:


> The cycle I got a bfp I did get a pos opk the day before my pos hpt, that was 10dpo and 11dpo. I did some research and evidently the hormones are similar. But I also know that opks can be unreliable for some ladies with PCOS. Have you used opks before?

I was using a cbfm until the start of this cycle, but i realised its completely unreliable with pcos so i stopped using it. I started using the opks after that. If i ovulated on cd17, im 21dpo now, so bfp is highly unlikely.

I think i just have to see this as a second chance this month and embrace it! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's normal to get pos opks just before AF as all your hormones are higher, also I read about using opks to predict pregnancy that it'd be visible on a hpt long before an opk? Maybe your hpts were faulty?


----------



## ready2Bmum

hopefulfor1st said:


> It's normal to get pos opks just before AF as all your hormones are higher, also I read about using opks to predict pregnancy that it'd be visible on a hpt long before an opk? Maybe your hpts were faulty?

I didnt know that about pos opks before af! hmmmm...that could be it. we'll bd anyway just incase. It doesnt explain the cm though.
I used 3 different brands of hpt over the last 2 weeks. took a frer today, so i think its safe to say it bfn... for now :winkwink:


----------



## nexis

laurabe said:


> And yay to xmas. I've started wrapping prezzies. OH thinks i'm insane cos its not December yet. hes a humbug lol

I've got all my pressies wrapped :) My dh works in sainsburys, so hates all the run up to Xmas. There are a few people I've seen today that have their decorations up, and I moaned to dh but he still won't let me put ours up as "it's still only bloody November." He's a meanie. Think I might put them up while he's out tomorrow :haha:


----------



## laurabe

So OH has to go give his sample tomorrow.. I'm confident his swimmers will be fine.. 

Started Clomid today, and was daydreaming about giving my OH a BFP on Xmas day


----------



## mumface26

I think alot of men are humbugs at christmas, but when they are opening gifts and wolfing down christmas dinner its a different story. I know why my dp starts humbugging about xmas, i do lots of cross stitching and card making so this year i started christmas stitching in.....July lol! Early i know but cross stitch takes time so it needs to be done early lol! In aug 2010 we went gran canaria and there i was,.sat by the pool under a parasol stitching christmas trees in the blazing heat, bet everyone thought i was mad lol!

Anyway, still no af and i feel very sickly today. Maybe im one of them women who dont show positive on hpts until smth like 12 weeks lol! It happened to my sis, she put missed af down to ppst natal.depression, then found she was 13 weeks with my nephew when my niece was only 9months old. 
See how my family seem ultra fertile except me......
:dust:


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> So OH has to go give his sample tomorrow.. I'm confident his swimmers will be fine..
> 
> Started Clomid today, and was daydreaming about giving my OH a BFP on Xmas day

My dp is doing his sample on wednesday morning. I am also confident he will be ok.
Oohhh yes! An xmas day bfp. I thought if i get a bfp before xmas day i will do my best to keep my mouth shut then maybe slip the positive hpt in his christmas cracker?? Then say oh whats this then.....?
But me keeping my jib shut?? Too much hard work lol!


----------



## mumface26

Oh yes, the xmas decs go up first weekend in december....BY LAW lol! So.thats next saturday.
I like them up early. When i was little my dad used to leave them til a week before xmas and my friends thought it was odd. So thats why mine go up early! 
I lost my grandad on xmas day 97 and he never bothered with a tree but the year he died he put a tree in his window and few decorations up, its almost like he knew it was his last one :cry: he was 87 but fit as a fiddle. my grandma prob needed him. He was due to come to us for xmas dinner but when my uncle went to pick him up he fpund him.collapsed in the living room from a brain hemorage. I remember i wss in the kitchen playing connect 4 with my brother and my sister came in the kitchen in tears saying uncle was at the door and mum was in tears at the frontdoor.
Always pull a cracker and raise a pork pie to grandad lol he was cool!
Xx


----------



## nlk

I'M SO EXCITED TO GET MY CHRISTMAS TREE UP :happydance: I managed to get OH to agree that I could put it up the first weekend of December...he just didn't realise at the time that it's the 1st/2nd december this year :haha:

I'm so laid back this cycle. I have no idea when AF is due, or what dpo I am...I'm not even symptom spotting! I'm just freakishly calm. I just don't feel this panic that I normally do, about how long it's been/how long I'll have to do this. This is my one year cycle as well.

I just thought I would HAVE to share this with you all...but I don't know whether it applies to anyone other than the UK ladies. First response have an offer on atm, directly from their website, where you can get FIVE frers for £9! It's to celebrate them joining up with paypal, but you don't have to pay with paypal to get the offer...how good is that?! Just thought I would share, and hope that it puts our bfp count up that little bit more :happydance:

https://www.firstresponsefertility.com/our-products/early-results-pregnancy


----------



## CocoMia

Thanks Hun! That's such a good deal as FR are so pricey!

Glad to hear you're feeling chilled and calm and excited for Xmas. In some ways I think Xmas is a good distraction for us all. Time for a heads and bodies to just chill out a bit and worry about Xmas shopping and decorations rather than counting days or doing tests.

Hope everyone is doing ok and if anyone is still taking the Angus Castus or any other herbals if you could let me know how you're getting on I'd really appreciate it! I still seem to be heading for a real cycle this month but am convinced that's a coincidence rather than the supplements working their magic!

We're moving at Xmas and I'm convinced that this is the end of any normalish cycle for me. The added stress is making me a bit of a monster and I v much date not even having a new bed for the new place yet is going to help our attempts!! Maybe January will have to be out hiatus?

Take care all :) xx


----------



## CocoMia

Ps I've not been drinking!! My autocorrect is just going a bit silly!


----------



## nlk

yeah...I think I will be using christmas as a bit of a break for us. I think the only reason I'm so chilled, and laid back about this cycle is because I'm beyond frustrated with it all. So the idea of this is my last chance for a few weeks is quite a relaxing thought!


----------



## nlk

Hope your move goes ok! Sucks to be having it right over christmas though!


----------



## mumface26

Im kinda calm but kinda tense at the same time.
So now im letting go and enjoying xmas in all its glory!
No counting cycle days, no testing (apart from dp :spermy: test) and defo no symptom spotting.

Im working shed loads of overtime up until xmas so i wont have time anyway.

And maybe with alk this relaxing and forgetting i might be the next bfp.......

:dust:


----------



## sugarpi24

I would like to join this thread. I'm 24 and was diagnosed with pcos this last year... :( I do not ovulate on my own...doctor is going to try me on femera...so hopefully that'll work :) good luck everyone!!


----------



## ready2Bmum

laurabe said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys. Just wondering have any of you pcos girls had this before.
> 
> Had positive digi opk on cd17. (4/11/12)
> Had small amount of cm every 2nd day for a week afterwards.
> Then had more and more cm each day for the last week.
> cd35 & cd36 cm was brown. I thought af was here...
> cd37, cm is back clear....
> Now cd38...digi opk is positive again!! ????
> 
> hpt = bfn.
> 
> Ive been waiting for af for the last week, now this!!
> 
> Has anyone had something like this happen?????? Im very confused.
> 
> View attachment 521189
> 
> 
> Hmm I've never had this happen cos I never use OPKs that late in my cycle. When my AF was way late it turned out I must have O'd on CD36 which gave me a 50day cycle.. as for the CM i did have similar with it being brown for a little while and then clear again which puzzled me but i did have end up with AF the next day..
> 
> I have read though about people having a positve OPK before getting a BFP on a HPT, although I wouldnt rely on it..
> 
> If you have irregular cycles in the past, or have had any stress or worry this could have delayed ovulation.. I have read about the LH surge occuring hence the postive OPK on CD17 but then O not actually taking place until later in the cycle. So it could be you are about to O now..
> 
> Its awful being stuck in a cycle when you dont know whats going on.. If it was me i think i'd probably be testing every day until AF comes, or BFP whichever comes first :winkwink: and also getting plenty of BD just in case its delayed OvulationClick to expand...

Opk is completly neg today! not just a little lighter...but ALOT lighter. Either it was a very short surge, or it just proves that my body does what it likes and has no pattern at all :nope:


----------



## nexis

sugarpi24 said:


> I would like to join this thread. I'm 24 and was diagnosed with pcos this last year... :( I do not ovulate on my own...doctor is going to try me on femera...so hopefully that'll work :) good luck everyone!!

Welcome :hi:

So dh was supposed to do his SA today. However, things may have gone a little far last night so he couldn't do it today :blush: It's not like he had an appointment or anything so he's going to abstain again and do it next week instead. I'm cd 35 today and definitely getting some signs that af is on her way so we can't bd for at least 5 days anyway so it works out perfectly. :haha:


----------



## laurabe

My oh had SA today and scheduled to go back in a fortnight but am gonna have to change his appointment cos when we need to abstain it will be time for me to O. Lol. I have told him he will not be going to that appointment no matter what. We will have too much BD to do lol! I almost had a heart attack when i realised haha


----------



## StayHopeful

Nexis, I'm not sure why but your quote made me laugh. I'm glad you're finding the bright side of TTC! :winkwink:

I go in tomorrow for my blood pregnancy test. Technically AF was due on Sat but since I'm taking progesterone suppositories, I won't get AF until I stop them no matter what my test says tomorrow. I haven't taken an hpt this time, the past few times I have because I wanted to know one way or the other before I went in to the doctor's office. But I ran out last cycle and didn't buy any more. I'm just trying not to think about it. But I can't help it! :wacko: I have no idea, honestly. One minute I think it will be a bfp, the next I feel like I have no hope. My progesterone was low for the first time since I started fertility drugs, it was only 10 and last cycle it was 91. So I'm taking the suppositories more often and I did an HcG booster shot, which means I can't symptom spot at all. I did have a few symptoms I haven't had before last night, though. I had insomnia, worse than I ever remember having, and at one point when I blew my nose it was a little bit bloody. Yep, I'm gonna drive myself nuts. :dohh:


----------



## mumface26

Hi sugarpi24 welcome! Let us know how you go on with femera.

Nexis my dp has been good and abstained since saturday night so he will be good and ready for his sa tomorrow morning. He was told to abstain for 3 days but no more than 7. Im just hoping he will be fine. I was strict with him because i wont be referred until they are happy with dp's sperm so i said i dont want any delays.

I feel sickly. Apparently theres a sickness virus sweeping the uk, i had a bfn in sunday so i inow its not a bean, i just hope im not coming down with anything!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Hi sugarpi24 welcome! Let us know how you go on with femera.
> 
> Nexis my dp has been good and abstained since saturday night so he will be good and ready for his sa tomorrow morning. He was told to abstain for 3 days but no more than 7. Im just hoping he will be fine. I was strict with him because i wont be referred until they are happy with dp's sperm so i said i dont want any delays.
> 
> I feel sickly. Apparently theres a sickness virus sweeping the uk, i had a bfn in sunday so i inow its not a bean, i just hope im not coming down with anything!

DH was told to abstain from 2-7 days, longer the better! He did 7 days and then we messed it up :haha: I'm not too bothered as his appointment to discuss the results isn't til late January. AF has arrived today so this cycle is a day shorter than the last one :happydance:


----------



## Rach28

Hello again :) 

Stomach bugs, croup and flooding issues haven't let me get online - just going to have a catch up. 

I'd been feeling a little down too, had another flurry of friends on facebook announce their pregnancies... for some I was happy for as knew they were trying, for others I couldn't help be a little gutted as they were the 'we weren't even trying we are just super fertile' type ones :( 

I know I shouldn't let it get to me but it does :shrug:

On a brighter note, DH is back from afghan and yesterday I had niggly and crampy pains on my right hand side, did an OPK (hadn't done one for a few days) and it was positive - just done another this afternoon and it was even more positive (line was darker than the control) - so it's either dodgy PCOS playing havoc with hormone levels or maybe....just maybe.... I'm laying an egg!!

Keeping everything crossed!!


----------



## mumface26

Fx rach28 lets hope its thr big O!

Dp did his sa this morning and got it to the hospital within the hour. He was expecting an actual appointment like a discussion about his health but nothing. They just asked him when he last had sex.
Anyways, we are trying for a gp appointment next week for his results and then my referral.
I think dp sperm should be ok.....

Xxxxx


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi sugarpi24 welcome! Let us know how you go on with femera.
> 
> Nexis my dp has been good and abstained since saturday night so he will be good and ready for his sa tomorrow morning. He was told to abstain for 3 days but no more than 7. Im just hoping he will be fine. I was strict with him because i wont be referred until they are happy with dp's sperm so i said i dont want any delays.
> 
> I feel sickly. Apparently theres a sickness virus sweeping the uk, i had a bfn in sunday so i inow its not a bean, i just hope im not coming down with anything!
> 
> DH was told to abstain from 2-7 days, longer the better! He did 7 days and then we messed it up :haha: I'm not too bothered as his appointment to discuss the results isn't til late January. AF has arrived today so this cycle is a day shorter than the last one :happydance:Click to expand...

Are you doing anythin to 'regulate' your cycles?
Im now cd46 now and had niggly cramps and more cm than usual.
I hate my body!


----------



## mumface26

Rach28 said:


> Hello again :)
> 
> Stomach bugs, croup and flooding issues haven't let me get online - just going to have a catch up.
> 
> I'd been feeling a little down too, had another flurry of friends on facebook announce their pregnancies... for some I was happy for as knew they were trying, for others I couldn't help be a little gutted as they were the 'we weren't even trying we are just super fertile' type ones :(
> 
> I know I shouldn't let it get to me but it does :shrug:
> 
> On a brighter note, DH is back from afghan and yesterday I had niggly and crampy pains on my right hand side, did an OPK (hadn't done one for a few days) and it was positive - just done another this afternoon and it was even more positive (line was darker than the control) - so it's either dodgy PCOS playing havoc with hormone levels or maybe....just maybe.... I'm laying an egg!!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed!!

Yeah i know! My friend wasnt ttc and got a bfp. A recent doctors appointment said she was 9weeks already. No symptoms just no af during her 7day pill break. She put it down to stress as she runs her own business so shes tired alot.
Im happy for her.


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi ladies...

Ok, didn't know whether to post this yet or wait but as your support hasn't wavered over the last year I thought that you guys would help me once again.

I have been getting BFPs on FRER for the last 3 days, each getting darker but not as dark as control line yet. I am 12dpo today. 

Went to docs today to confirm, they didnt test just said they now trust the home pregnancy tests. 
I explained about my chemical last month and she said that as i am only just 4 weeks to just take it easy and keep my fingers crossed. 

I am sooooo scared the same thing is going to happen again. I am having AF cramps which i researched online and they are apparently common in first weeks of pregnancy.
They have been quite bad today at times though.

My OH text me saying he is buzzing...hope we really have done it this time.

Just want to get passed AF due date before I believe it's true. 
As you can see by my ticker, we will be just in time for the one year mark if this little bean sticks. 

Wish I was religious and could pray to someone to help.xxxx


----------



## mumface26

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Ok, didn't know whether to post this yet or wait but as your support hasn't wavered over the last year I thought that you guys would help me once again.
> 
> I have been getting BFPs on FRER for the last 3 days, each getting darker but not as dark as control line yet. I am 12dpo today.
> 
> Went to docs today to confirm, they didnt test just said they now trust the home pregnancy tests.
> I explained about my chemical last month and she said that as i am only just 4 weeks to just take it easy and keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> I am sooooo scared the same thing is going to happen again. I am having AF cramps which i researched online and they are apparently common in first weeks of pregnancy.
> They have been quite bad today at times though.
> 
> My OH text me saying he is buzzing...hope we really have done it this time.
> 
> Just want to get passed AF due date before I believe it's true.
> As you can see by my ticker, we will be just in time for the one year mark if this little bean sticks.
> 
> Wish I was religious and could pray to someone to help.xxxx

Yippeeeee!!! Id take that as a bfp and take it easy!
Congrats and sending you sticky vibes!


----------



## nlk

Oh Stella, I'm so happy for you!

I understand how difficult it is to be happy and optimistic about this cycle, but you need to remember that it's highly unlikely that it was anything you did, or anything that was wrong with you that caused it :hugs: 

If your lines are getting darker, I would take that as a good sign! It means that your hormone levels are progressing and your body is doing what it's meant to!


----------



## nlk

Also, I will hold off on updating the bfp count for you until you have gotten past when AF is due. So just post back and let me know what that happens :winkwink:

it will happen!!


----------



## LaurenM.

Just started metformin a few days ago. No nasty side effects like last time, but apparently that was because my OBGYN told me to take it all wrong. I was taking 1500mg all at once, not through out the day at mealtimes. I've have a little GI issues, but nothing not tolerable. Let's hope my appointment on 12/9 for my bloodwork and u/s go well. Hopefully the metformin will prevent a chemical pregnancy this time, if everything else goes well.


----------



## StellaBella24

Thanks Mumface and Nlk!!xx
OH just home from work and we decided to see if we get to Sunday with no AF then we will tell close family.

FX.x Surely we cant be so unlucky 2mnths running. fxfxfxfxfxfxfx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Good luck to you Stella!
Keeping my fingers crossed- they do say you are most fertile the cycle after an
M/c!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi sugarpi24 welcome! Let us know how you go on with femera.
> 
> Nexis my dp has been good and abstained since saturday night so he will be good and ready for his sa tomorrow morning. He was told to abstain for 3 days but no more than 7. Im just hoping he will be fine. I was strict with him because i wont be referred until they are happy with dp's sperm so i said i dont want any delays.
> 
> I feel sickly. Apparently theres a sickness virus sweeping the uk, i had a bfn in sunday so i inow its not a bean, i just hope im not coming down with anything!
> 
> DH was told to abstain from 2-7 days, longer the better! He did 7 days and then we messed it up :haha: I'm not too bothered as his appointment to discuss the results isn't til late January. AF has arrived today so this cycle is a day shorter than the last one :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you doing anythin to 'regulate' your cycles?
> Im now cd46 now and had niggly cramps and more cm than usual.
> I hate my body!Click to expand...

I'm taking 1000mg of metformin daily, so I think that's what's regulating my cycles. 



StellaBella24 said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Ok, didn't know whether to post this yet or wait but as your support hasn't wavered over the last year I thought that you guys would help me once again.
> 
> I have been getting BFPs on FRER for the last 3 days, each getting darker but not as dark as control line yet. I am 12dpo today.
> 
> Went to docs today to confirm, they didnt test just said they now trust the home pregnancy tests.
> I explained about my chemical last month and she said that as i am only just 4 weeks to just take it easy and keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> I am sooooo scared the same thing is going to happen again. I am having AF cramps which i researched online and they are apparently common in first weeks of pregnancy.
> They have been quite bad today at times though.
> 
> My OH text me saying he is buzzing...hope we really have done it this time.
> 
> Just want to get passed AF due date before I believe it's true.
> As you can see by my ticker, we will be just in time for the one year mark if this little bean sticks.
> 
> Wish I was religious and could pray to someone to help.xxxx

Congrats! Sticky vibes and H&H 9 months xxx

I called the hospital yesterday as it was cd 1 and booked my HSG. It's going to be next Wednesday morning as they only do them on a Wednesday apparently. They said I'll probably be there about 30 mins, but it's the same hospital I go to for the consultant so it'll actually take me longer to get there than the appointment will last as its really out of the way. Not really looking forward to it but ill be glad when it's out of the way :)


----------



## CocoMia

Congrats Stella!! I have my fingers crossed for you :happydance:

Keep safe and well and look forward to hearing good news and announcements v soon 

x


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats Stella!

BFN for me, our next step is adoption or IVF and neither is financially doable right now. I have to give up on TTC for the time being.


----------



## miss noodles

Congratulations Stella, that's wonderful news. I hope its a sticky one!


----------



## mumface26

StayHopeful said:


> Congrats Stella!
> 
> BFN for me, our next step is adoption or IVF and neither is financially doable right now. I have to give up on TTC for the time being.

My dp draws the line at ivf due to cost and he said he wont ever adopt.
Whereas i will go all the way. Dp and i share the same views on most things but we dissagree on some. This been one of them.
take care what ever you decide xxxx


----------



## laurabe

Well my last clomid tablet today.. all we can do now is BD at every opportunity and hope for a Xmas BFP


----------



## miss noodles

Hey ladies, hope you're all well and getting ready for Christmas.

DH and I have spent the past week having hard conversations about what's next. Given my additional challenge of bipolar we've decided to call it a day. 

My last cycle had people convinced I was pregnant - I was so sick and off food that even my colleagues were asking if I was pregnant! When AF arrived last week it was devastating. DH was crushed and we both feel really rotten :cry:

DH suggested I go back on medication and visit the nurse to go back on the pill - while many have the opportunity to leave their fate open, I need to be pragmatic and take precautions, as the last thing I want is to get a BFP and harm my baby with bipolar meds. 

We may have only started trying in October 11, but I only had two natural bleeds in the whole of 2011, both anovulatory, then anything that's happened this year has been with a helping hand from provera or following a clomid round. I've lost 2.5st, changed my diet, taken metformin, had acupuncture, reiki... Even my fs and endo have said it's not going to happen without help and DH and I really don't want to try IVF. Sometimes its just not meant to be.

We've made provisional enquiries about fostering with our local authority and we're off to an information evening next week to find out what's involved and how soon they'd be happy for us to apply after fertility treatment, whether my bipolar will affect my application etc. We're by no means ready to apply yet, but we hope to be in a position to by the summer - by then we should be closer to coming to terms with things and settled back on medication - if they'll have us, of course.

I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you :hugs: to you all for your time and support over the past few months. I think I came here because I knew I was winding down and I wanted to be sure it was the right thing for me. I found the support and respect that's been missing for much of the past year and I'm so grateful for that.

I wish each and every one of you the very best and a safe, happy and healthy nine months to each of you lucky enough to have a BFP now, or in the future.

I will no doubt stalk regularly and I'll drop in occasionally, if you don't mind. 

x


----------



## StellaBella24

So sorry that your ttc jourey has come to this. Cant be an easy decision.
I hope things work out for you either way.xxx


----------



## nexis

StayHopeful said:


> Congrats Stella!
> 
> BFN for me, our next step is adoption or IVF and neither is financially doable right now. I have to give up on TTC for the time being.

I'm sorry to hear you'll be taking a break and wish you the best for the future :hugs:



miss noodles said:



> Hey ladies, hope you're all well and getting ready for Christmas.
> 
> DH and I have spent the past week having hard conversations about what's next. Given my additional challenge of bipolar we've decided to call it a day.
> 
> My last cycle had people convinced I was pregnant - I was so sick and off food that even my colleagues were asking if I was pregnant! When AF arrived last week it was devastating. DH was crushed and we both feel really rotten :cry:
> 
> DH suggested I go back on medication and visit the nurse to go back on the pill - while many have the opportunity to leave their fate open, I need to be pragmatic and take precautions, as the last thing I want is to get a BFP and harm my baby with bipolar meds.
> 
> We may have only started trying in October 11, but I only had two natural bleeds in the whole of 2011, both anovulatory, then anything that's happened this year has been with a helping hand from provera or following a clomid round. I've lost 2.5st, changed my diet, taken metformin, had acupuncture, reiki... Even my fs and endo have said it's not going to happen without help and DH and I really don't want to try IVF. Sometimes its just not meant to be.
> 
> We've made provisional enquiries about fostering with our local authority and we're off to an information evening next week to find out what's involved and how soon they'd be happy for us to apply after fertility treatment, whether my bipolar will affect my application etc. We're by no means ready to apply yet, but we hope to be in a position to by the summer - by then we should be closer to coming to terms with things and settled back on medication - if they'll have us, of course.
> 
> I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you :hugs: to you all for your time and support over the past few months. I think I came here because I knew I was winding down and I wanted to be sure it was the right thing for me. I found the support and respect that's been missing for much of the past year and I'm so grateful for that.
> 
> I wish each and every one of you the very best and a safe, happy and healthy nine months to each of you lucky enough to have a BFP now, or in the future.
> 
> I will no doubt stalk regularly and I'll drop in occasionally, if you don't mind.
> 
> x

Sorry to hear that. I hope that whatever you decide in terms of fostering/adoption that you'll be very happy :hugs: Keep us all up to date!


----------



## Rach28

Huge Congrats StellaBella :thumbup:

Sorry to hear your news Miss Noodles, it does sound like you have thought about things realistically in terms of your next steps, particularly the 'giving yourself time' part. Any Local Authority or Fostering Agency should see this as a positive. I have only just joined this thread but if I can be of any help in terms of fostering, you're welcome to PM me (social worker on a career break) :flower:

I read a newspaper article on the women with PCOS that appeared on This Morning, she had grown her facial hair to support 'Movember' - don't know if anyone else saw this? Just wondered, apart from our current common problem with TTC/subfertility, what are all your main PCOS symptoms/difficulties?

For me its weight and acne :growlmad:


----------



## mumface26

take care miss noodles and thanks for all your kind words over the months.
I hope you are happy in your descisions.

Rach28 - i have a greasy tzone which i believe is pcos related, i rarely get spots though. I als have random pelvic cramps too. My weight has never been an issue. My heaviest was 12stone but last year i lost just over a stone as im below 11 now. It took me months to lose it. I cant seem to lose anymore but at least its not gone back on! The only excess hair hair i have is a line from my belly bitton to my pubic area and a few hairs on my toes :haha:
And of course, the big daddy of all pcos.....irregular or absent periods!!
I guess symptoms vary from woman to woman.

Xxx


----------



## miss noodles

Thanks for the kind words guys, its going to take a while to wean myself off this thread!

In terms of my symptoms, I have moderate to bad acne on my face and neck, some male pattern baldness, weight gain and a little abnormal body hair. Of course, absent periods too. The metformin resolved most of it, mind.


----------



## nexis

I saw the story about the woman growing her facial hair in closer I think. As for symptoms of PCOS, I have always been really spotty but I get zineryt from the doctor which is fab at combatting that. Irregular/absent (and when I was younger VERY heavy) periods, which metformin has regulated and I have a oily t zone too and some hair on my belly and one or two on my toes. I also have really light quite fine hair all over my face, but I don't know if that's PCOS or if I'm just weird :haha: it doesn't bother me as you can't really see it as my hair's naturally blonde. I didn't even realise until last year that not all women have it :haha:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Just thought I'd nip in and give my symptoms :)

Main problem is the weight! Just have to look at a carb and I gain weight :( Also absent periods and have oily skin and acne across my jaw line. Do also have a bit of hair in places I'd rather not :dohh: and my hair gets greasy pretty quick.

So yeah, quite alot! The joys! :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Yeah my hair gets greasy too! I shower each morning and by night time my hair is bleugghh!
My periods have gone lighter since i were 17. My very first period was spotting but i thought id hurt muself when i went horse riding with a friend when i was 13. I remember reading that horseriding can break your hymen and so i thought id done that (lost my virginity on a horse??) lol! But then xmas eve that year af got me heavy and painful and it was downhill since then!
Went on bcp aged17 and it sorted me out.
But yeah im a huge greaseball and rarely wear make up because it makes it worse.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I hate having to plan showers to make sure my hair's clean everyday! Its got slightly better with Metformin, not as greasy by the end of the day but still quite bad!

I always had horrible heavy and painful periods when I started them around 11/12 years old and the doctor eventually put me on the pill to help, but in my opinion it was so they didnt have to investigate the problem, which was obviously PCOS.

Nothing worse than wearing make up, half way through the day most of its gone and my face is so shiny!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hey thought id chip in with my symptoms!
Weight has always been a problem for me. Im quiet over weight 5'3 + around 200lbs.
whenever i tell anyone my weight they always so I dont look that heavy. I guess I dress well for my size, but its all there alright! :(

I always had great skin, and would get compliments on how clear it was. Came off the pill at the start of July and that all went down hill. My back was destroyed with spots, my chest a bit aswell, and regular facial spots. I was worried it was going to turn into acne, but the last month it has started to clear up. it may have been the pill leaving my system.
I dont have facial hair thank god, but i have the belly button line, and one or two other places Id rather not have it! I have very fast hair growth. Had lazer on my under arms & bikini line and it did nothing for me at all!

Then of course the long cycles. Im still working mine out, but im currently on my lonest one so far 42 days and counting :-(


----------



## CookieXO

Hello, I'm new here...sorry to just butt in. I'm so glad there is a place to vent!! I was just diagnosed with PCOS :cry: recently after years of apparently knowing!:growlmad: The only thing the doctor told me that would help is BC which I've been on for the past 3months.. I've only managed to lose 5lbs.. I'm overweight by about 15. I'm 27 and in love with my boyfriend we're planning on buying a house in the next year or so. He's so AMAZING! :cloud9: But I'm really worried that when the time comes for us to fill our home in children that it might not be possible... I'm just really scared :cry:


----------



## nexis

Bunny_Boo said:


> Just thought I'd nip in and give my symptoms :)
> 
> Main problem is the weight! Just have to look at a carb and I gain weight :( Also absent periods and have oily skin and acne across my jaw line. Do also have a bit of hair in places I'd rather not :dohh: and my hair gets greasy pretty quick.
> 
> So yeah, quite alot! The joys! :haha:

Completely forgot to add to my symptoms about my weight :haha: I'm 5'2ish and about 19st. I have a really hard time losing weight too. I wash my hair everyday too as it gets greasy quickly. I wear quite a bit of makeup and I know I shouldn't but I can't even answer the door without it on :blush:



CookieXO said:


> Hello, I'm new here...sorry to just butt in. I'm so glad there is a place to vent!! I was just diagnosed with PCOS :cry: recently after years of apparently knowing!:growlmad: The only thing the doctor told me that would help is BC which I've been on for the past 3months.. I've only managed to lose 5lbs.. I'm overweight by about 15. I'm 27 and in love with my boyfriend we're planning on buying a house in the next year or so. He's so AMAZING! :cloud9: But I'm really worried that when the time comes for us to fill our home in children that it might not be possible... I'm just really scared :cry:

Welcome :hi: there's lots that can be done to help women with PCOS with ttc, you should go and have a chat with your doctor about it when you start ttc if you find that you're not getting periods or you're having trouble getting pregnant. Not everyone with PCOS has such a hard time getting pregnant, everyone's different :)


----------



## CookieXO

Welcome :hi: there's lots that can be done to help women with PCOS with ttc, you should go and have a chat with your doctor about it when you start ttc if you find that you're not getting periods or you're having trouble getting pregnant. Not everyone with PCOS has such a hard time getting pregnant, everyone's different :)[/QUOTE]

Thank you!! My doctor explained to me that I need to go to a fertility clinic if I ever want to get pregnant. I'm not ready to start just yet but hearing that from him was heartbreaking. I am on BC for now I do however get periods they are just all over the place anywhere from 32-55days! Other than that my symptoms are chronic pain where I believe my ovaries, and somewhat overweight which I'm trying to work on! Thank you so much! Your words made me feel so much better already!!! :flower:


----------



## mumface26

Ok so i really think the last few days i have been trying (or have) ovulated.
For several days i have had pelvic cramps on and off and the last three days globs of ewcm, stretchy ewcm too. We have bd'd every other night just in case.
I have had pelvic cramps before but never had much ewcm as recently.

CookiXO welcome! This thread alone has seen 20 bfps. I joined in april and it was at 9 bfps i think. So for it to shoot up 11bfps gives me confidence and i hope it does you too!


----------



## mumface26

Bunny_Boo said:


> I hate having to plan showers to make sure my hair's clean everyday! Its got slightly better with Metformin, not as greasy by the end of the day but still quite bad!
> 
> I always had horrible heavy and painful periods when I started them around 11/12 years old and the doctor eventually put me on the pill to help, but in my opinion it was so they didnt have to investigate the problem, which was obviously PCOS.
> 
> Nothing worse than wearing make up, half way through the day most of its gone and my face is so shiny!

Dry shampoo....my best friend! Im going to a gig after work on dec 13th (going seeing the rasmus....dont laff) and will have to get changed at work. so i will have my dry shampoo, tea tree face wipes and make up at the ready so im not a greasy gurder!


----------



## nexis

CookieXO said:


> Thank you!! My doctor explained to me that I need to go to a fertility clinic if I ever want to get pregnant. I'm not ready to start just yet but hearing that from him was heartbreaking. I am on BC for now I do however get periods they are just all over the place anywhere from 32-55days! Other than that my symptoms are chronic pain where I believe my ovaries, and somewhat overweight which I'm trying to work on! Thank you so much! Your words made me feel so much better already!!! :flower:

Not everyone with PCOS needs help conceiving, you just don't know what will happen with you and what help you may or may not need until you're ttc :) 

Afm, cd 4 today and af has got much lighter so hopefully she won't be around much longer. I'll be glad when the HSG is out of the way now :D


----------



## sugarpi24

ready2Bmum said:


> Hey thought id chip in with my symptoms!
> Weight has always been a problem for me. Im quiet over weight 5'3 + around 200lbs.
> whenever i tell anyone my weight they always so I dont look that heavy. I guess I dress well for my size, but its all there alright! :(
> 
> I always had great skin, and would get compliments on how clear it was. Came off the pill at the start of July and that all went down hill. My back was destroyed with spots, my chest a bit aswell, and regular facial spots. I was worried it was going to turn into acne, but the last month it has started to clear up. it may have been the pill leaving my system.
> I dont have facial hair thank god, but i have the belly button line, and one or two other places Id rather not have it! I have very fast hair growth. Had lazer on my under arms & bikini line and it did nothing for me at all!
> 
> Then of course the long cycles. Im still working mine out, but im currently on my lonest one so far 42 days and counting :-(

hey im kinda the same...im 5'2ish and weight 200lbs. :( ive been trying to work on my weight...but its hard to do :( my skin was also so clear while on bcp...for the past 6-7 yrs though my skin has gone DRY! to the point i have dry spots on my face and it looks like dried up slobber sometimes lol but ive tried just about everything i can think of to not make it dry...nothings working so far... :( thank goodness my facial hair is blonde so its not to visual... but i do have a belly button trail as well..i hate that! i get random chin hairs and chest hairs...weird i know lol i hate having PCOS! :( ive had a cycle that lasted 100days...only because my old ob kept telling me the reason why i didnt get my period was due to my thyroid ( they didnt do any other testing)....i switched to my new ob and he ran tests that very day to confirm PCOS...and he started me on provera...my cycles vary like crazy..sometimes ill start on my own...other times i have to have help :( good luck hun i hope you start AF soon...or get your BFP :) that would be awesome :)


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I'm on cd 4 too Nexis, first time ever having a proper cycle so quite excited but new to all this so quite confused :dohh: Bought ovulation tests for the first time but have no idea when to start testing and tbh I might not even ovulate! Not sure how this metformin works but I'm just glad af finally came!


----------



## nexis

Bunny_Boo said:


> I'm on cd 4 too Nexis, first time ever having a proper cycle so quite excited but new to all this so quite confused :dohh: Bought ovulation tests for the first time but have no idea when to start testing and tbh I might not even ovulate! Not sure how this metformin works but I'm just glad af finally came!

For me, opk's have never worked. This is down to being annovulatory, but four some women with PCOS, opk's don't work even if they do ovulate. It depends on how long your cycle is as to when you should start testing with them, I think it's around cd 11 if you have a "normal" cycle. I've given up on using them and also on temping as they weren't helping and were only stressing me out :) Metformin is actually a drug used to help with diabetes. My fs told me it helps to level out the insulin and that should help with the cysts and therefore reduce the PCOS symptoms. Hope that helps :flower:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks for the info :) I was anovulatory until this month so kind of hoping it will come again next month on time but not sure about the chances of that happening! Yeah I heard many PCOS suffers couldnt use opk's as the results were wrong but I'd thought it'd give it a try. Don't think I would have the patience or will power to temp, would drive me up the wall.

Not sure what my insulin levels are like since i started met but I know I havnt lost any weight but af came a month after I started it. Although I'm not sure how it worked whether it was the change in hormones that caused af without ovulation or if met caused ovulation?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bunny_boo, I've never had a pos opk yet I'm pregnant, which proves they don't work with pcos!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

They'll probably be a waste of time then :( why is it they don't work for us?

Btw congrats on your pregnancy :flow:


----------



## nexis

Bunny_Boo said:


> Thanks for the info :) I was anovulatory until this month so kind of hoping it will come again next month on time but not sure about the chances of that happening! Yeah I heard many PCOS suffers couldnt use opk's as the results were wrong but I'd thought it'd give it a try. Don't think I would have the patience or will power to temp, would drive me up the wall.
> 
> Not sure what my insulin levels are like since i started met but I know I havnt lost any weight but af came a month after I started it. Although I'm not sure how it worked whether it was the change in hormones that caused af without ovulation or if met caused ovulation?

I think metformin can possibly start you ovulating again but don't quote me on that. I had a cd 21 blood test the other week but can't get results til I go back to hospital in February.



Bunny_Boo said:


> They'll probably be a waste of time then :( why is it they don't work for us?
> 
> Btw congrats on your pregnancy :flow:

Some women with PCOS have an elevated LH level, which can cause lots of positives when you haven't really had a surge, or if you're annovulatory you could have a surge but still not ovulate...or you could just not be ovulating :dohh:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

How complicated! Nothings ever easy with PCOS! :dohh:
If I get a "normal" cycle and ovulate with the metformin af will be due Christmas.

How come you have to wait til February? That seems ages away.


----------



## StellaBella24

Opks work for me ladies!!!
Yes, they are at times ambiguous but I never get a true positive opk unless I really am ovulating.
I do also temp to confirm.x


----------



## nexis

Bunny_Boo said:


> How complicated! Nothings ever easy with PCOS! :dohh:
> If I get a "normal" cycle and ovulate with the metformin af will be due Christmas.
> 
> How come you have to wait til February? That seems ages away.

It does seem ages away :( I have to wait til then as they want to be sure that I've had an HSG and dh has had an SA before I go back to see them again. I'm hoping that they'll prescribe me clomid when I go back :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bunny_Boo said:


> They'll probably be a waste of time then :( why is it they don't work for us?
> 
> Btw congrats on your pregnancy :flow:

They go by hormone levels and ours are out of whack to begin with!


----------



## mumface26

:growlmad:Yes pesky pcos messes your hormones up something rottten.

Does anyone ever check cervical position? Mine keeps changing from low down to high up. One day its hard then it goes soft for a few days. That would be my funky hormones making these changes.

Its freeeeezing today! Im working til 1pm then going buying dp's xmas present and my 2 nephews xmas presents the im all done!
24 seeps til xmas :xmas7:


----------



## StellaBella24

Ok girls...BFP number 21, come on down!!!!xxx

Finally starting to accept this is happening!!

AF is 2 days late and had 2 of the darkest bfp lines ever for the last 2 days.
Told my mum this morning...she screamed and cried :)

I cant believe it.xxx
Please stick, please stick, please stick, please stick!!!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Congrats Stella!!!! Thats amazing news!!! Well done!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

My testosterone hormone levels were high which the doc said was one of the reasons I dont have af. Now that I have just had one does that mean the met has lowered them to normal levels and I will ovulate now? :wacko:

How confusing is this PCOS business!

Nexis - I hope February flies in for you and you get clomid. It seems to work wonders for a lot of people!

Stella - Glad to hear opk's worked for you, will give them a try when they arrive on Monday (Congrats again, I'm so excited for you!) :flow:


----------



## sue_88

StellaBella24 said:


> Ok girls...BFP number 21, come on down!!!!xxx
> 
> Finally starting to accept this is happening!!
> 
> AF is 2 days late and had 2 of the darkest bfp lines ever for the last 2 days.
> Told my mum this morning...she screamed and cried :)
> 
> I cant believe it.xxx
> Please stick, please stick, please stick, please stick!!!


Amazing! :) Huge congratulations. Take care Mama xx


----------



## mumface26

StellaBella24 said:


> Ok girls...BFP number 21, come on down!!!!xxx
> 
> Finally starting to accept this is happening!!
> 
> AF is 2 days late and had 2 of the darkest bfp lines ever for the last 2 days.
> Told my mum this morning...she screamed and cried :)
> 
> I cant believe it.xxx
> Please stick, please stick, please stick, please stick!!!

Woohooo another bfp! Congratulations and lots n lots of h&h!
:happydance:


----------



## misskaileigh

Hey ladies, 

I took an answer brand test yesterday around 5 pm. I saw a very faint line before the 3 minutes was up, but I thought it was an evap because I couldn't really see any color. 

Fast forward to this morning, and I took a $ store test. Same thing happened. Faint line came up in about 2 minutes. Couldn't really see color again, but with purple its kind of hard to differentiate it from gray. Showed my hubby the test and he saw the line too. 

Cue me being confused. Is it possible that the test could be a faint positive or is it just two evaps in a row?


----------



## sugarpi24

StellaBella24 said:


> Ok girls...BFP number 21, come on down!!!!xxx
> 
> Finally starting to accept this is happening!!
> 
> AF is 2 days late and had 2 of the darkest bfp lines ever for the last 2 days.
> Told my mum this morning...she screamed and cried :)
> 
> I cant believe it.xxx
> Please stick, please stick, please stick, please stick!!!

Congrats!!!! Did you have any symptoms?! What did you do this cycle different? I hope it sticks for you!!! Sooo exciting!


----------



## StellaBella24

I used Agnus Castus the tincture version the last 2 cycles and it shortened them and I conceived on both (first was a chemical pregnancy).

I had ewcm for the first time ever this cycle so I guess that must have helped those swimmers get there this time!
I am literally just about one year off bcp and I think it has taken all this time for my body to find its own rhythym :happydance:

Symptoms were mainly sore boobs from 6dpo (thought it was waaaaayyy too early and that it must've been down to low progesterone). I also had small about of brown cm at 7dpo and 10dpo.
Got my first very faint FRER at 10dpo - full on dark FRER by 14dpo.
Also - rather gassy:blush:

Also had and still having AF style cramps - quite strong - apparently this is ok, things are stretching!

Still cautious as it's early days but feel sooooo lucky right now.xxx


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope it sticks Hun! When do you go to the doctor to check everything?


----------



## StellaBella24

Been to docs. They didnt check anything, just organised midwife apt in week 10.x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Miss kaileigh- blue/ purple dye tests aren't the greatest, hopefully its a pos but try a pink dye like a frer to be sure!!

Stella, congrats!! Now take it easy and let that little bean stick good!

Today is my first antenatal class (yes I left them a bit late!) not really looking forward to it, I'd rather stay in bed! (9-1 over 3 Sundays) but I've paid for it so gotta go! I've watched enough birthing shows to know what goes on


----------



## Katerz

Congrats Stella! Happy & healthy 9 months to you xxx


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayyy!!! Keep us updated! Stick stick! :) glad we are getting bfps on this thread. Gives me hope :)


----------



## mumface26

I am going daft....:haha:

On thursday I went to work wearing odd boots. I have two pairs of matching ankle boots, one black and one dark brown in the same style, I came home from work Thursday to find I had worn one brown and one black boot :wacko: I dont think anyone noticed as my work trousers are a bit long. I certainly didnt notice lol!
Then on Friday I took what I thought was chilli out of the freezer for DP as I cook in advance to save time, I work late so DP has his tea on his own. Dp gets home to find it was spagetti bolonaise but didnt realise this until he was cooking his rice and grating his cheese, I usually label the containers but this time i didnt :wacko: he still ate it, rice and spag bol...:sick: but he eats anything anyway.
Then on Saturday I arrived in work for my overtime shift of 10am to 1pm. Now I could have sworn they authorised me to be in. At 10:30am I went to a part on the works system to check my figures from last week only to find my overtime was schedualed in. I enquired and they didnt have me down as working :wacko: so I took half an hour of calls listening to whacky customer complaints when I shouldnt have been there :dohh: They said I could work if I wanted to but I was like nah your alright! So I went to see my parents instead.
Wow! I hope I dont end up putting coffee in the babies bottles or nappies on back to front when Im a mum!

My mum reckons my hormones are sending me doolally hence why I have done so many dumb things this week :haha:
I explained about DP's sa and the possibility of me getting clomid or something and she is very excited and reckons Id be preggo by my birthday in April. My mum also told me she never have issues with her periods ever, she was spot on every 34 days and also caught very easily if she wasnt careful. She seems to think my pcos came from one of my grandmas and it may have skipped a generation and got me instead of my mum? But back then they didnt talk about womens things like they do now. That makes sense because both sets of grandparents only had two children each and birth control wasnt something women (or men) thought about.
However, my grandmas died years ago so we will never know.

:dust:


----------



## nexis

Congrats Stella! H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## nexis

I found out today that one of my friends is pregnant. This post might be a bit long and confusing but I'll try to explain. So basically, I'm happy for her but I don't think it's wise and I'm a bit upset she didn't tell me (she knows about us but told me last time). I found out as she'd posted something on Facebook and another one of my friends (who recently moved back to Hong Kong) saw and looked at the comments and saw that shed said she was pregnant, and she then told me..so I found out second hand from something on Facebook. The friend who's pregnant had a 3 year old and had a mc a few months back. She was also diagnosed with cervical cancer a while back and has only just finished chemo so I wasn't expecting that they'd be trying again for a while.

She's with another of our friends who is just a tool. He's a compulsive liar and completely unreliable. I think I may have mentioned before that he was away with ta's/ army cadets when she had the mc and he didn't come back, just kinda ignored her, and then walked out when he did come back. I think I also mentioned that he had dislocated her sons arm a while ago by pulling him out of bed (!) I spoke to him briefly on Facebook last week and he said they'd had some trouble with social services in the past few weeks, as the lo had hit his head and had told a teacher that the bf had done it. Now, I fully realise that he may have said something that was misunderstood or whatever, and ss did the right thing obviously in investigating, and my friend said that it has all been worked out. However, with knowing that he dislocated his arm previously, I do wonder if he was to blame plus when he told me about ss getting involved this time, he ended telling me about it with 'lol'....I don't think that's really a laughing matter, even if it was a misunderstanding. Plus they obviously don't realise that ss will be looking over their shoulder to some degree for a while. Add to this that neither of them work, live on benefits (no problem with that if your like disabled or whatever, but they're just lazy) and they have hardly any money to look after the one lo let alone another one. I also think he'll end up walking out on them and he already treats the lo differently as he's not his real dad and I think having one that is his will only reinforce that and it's not fair.

Blah, sorry for the rambling moan...just wanted to see what you all thought.

EDIT: I think that another reason it's upset me is that she has literally just finished chemo and yet has no problem getting pregnant, and yet I can't.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Back in hospital gah, can't wait to get this little guy out! Swelling up and headaches so getting tested for pre eclampsia. Work weren't impressed I rung in sick 2.5 weeks before I finish!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well I'm fine no pre e, just low blood platelets. Come home from hospital and slept 5 hours, can't shake this damn headache :(


----------



## mumface26

Nexis - its hard when you hear about a pregnancy, especially when its an accident.
SOrry you had to hear it 2nd hand and on fb of all places. But why would she bewith someinewho hurt her child? Id do time if someone hurt my child if you get my drift.
My frined is 10 weeks now, been on the pill for ever, stressed out to the max from running her own salon,drinks loads at weekends but still manages to get pregnent!
Im as relaxed as i can be, dont smoke or drink or even take pain killers unless i need to, i eat well and dp does the sme, yet here i am with pcos struggling to concieve. Some people dont realise how good they have it.

Hopeful - im glad you and jace are ok. If it was my work place they would start my maternity leave. Its on our contracts if we get sick after week 32 then we have to take leave there and then. 
Also my sister used to lie in a dark room with a damp warm rag on her forehead when she had headaches whilst pregnant.


----------



## mumface26

Nexis - its hard when you hear about a pregnancy, especially when its an accident.
SOrry you had to hear it 2nd hand and on fb of all places. But why would she bewith someone who hurt her child? Id do time if someone hurt my child if you get my drift.
My friend is 10 weeks now, been on the pill for ever, stressed out to the max from running her own salon,drinks loads at weekends but still manages to get pregnent!
Im as relaxed as i can be, dont smoke or drink or even take pain killers unless i need to, i eat well and dp does the sme, yet here i am with pcos struggling to concieve. Some people dont realise how good they have it.

Hopeful - im glad you and jace are ok. If it was my work place they would start my maternity leave. Its on our contracts if we get sick after week 32 then we have to take leave there and then. 
Also my sister used to lie in a dark room with a damp warm rag on her forehead when she had headaches whilst pregnant.


----------



## mumface26

Sorry for the double post my phone lost 3g connection then crashed :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Honestly I was half expecting to be told to finish up early today! Would like another 2 weeks pay though lol. (Although if it was something serious I'd make do now for baby's safety!) it can't affect bub though just makes me drowsy. Also not happy the midwife who did my Bp today said it was 105/something so fine and I said oh that's unusual it's lower than usual
And the cow said "oh well maybe your arm didn't need the extra large cuff after all!"grr I think the cow was calling me fat! So don't know if I should go to gp Tomoz and get it checked again?

How's your cycle going mumface? Any end in sight?

And where's nlk at now?


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Honestly I was half expecting to be told to finish up early today! Would like another 2 weeks pay though lol. (Although if it was something serious I'd make do now for baby's safety!) it can't affect bub though just makes me drowsy. Also not happy the midwife who did my Bp today said it was 105/something so fine and I said oh that's unusual it's lower than usual
> And the cow said "oh well maybe your arm didn't need the extra large cuff after all!"grr I think the cow was calling me fat! So don't know if I should go to gp Tomoz and get it checked again?
> 
> How's your cycle going mumface? Any end in sight?
> 
> And where's nlk at now?

What a cheeky midwife!
My cycle is long. I think im on cd50 or something but had lots of ewcm and cramps for about a week now. Ive stopped thinking about it now. Whatever happens happens.
We are in at docs on weds for dp sa results and perhaps more prodding and poking for me!
Christmas planning is a welcomed distraction! 

Xxxxx


----------



## StellaBella24

Nexis: That guy sounds like a real low life! Not nice when ur left out important news.

Hopeful: Sorry your not feeling great! My friend at work who is due the same time as you looked like she was sleeping standing up today.

Mumface: GL wedsnesday! My OH was due for SA in January and I know he is very relieved to not have to do it now...male pride and all that :)


----------



## nexis

I've managed to convince dh to do his SA next week. I've got my HSG Wednesday, and I've told him I want them both out of the way before Christmas. Plus if I have to go through an HSG then the least he can do is do the the week after seeing as that'll be a lot more enjoyable for him :haha:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Ladies I have a wee question for you's (a rather silly one!)

Just did an opk for the first time ever! Was expecting a positive result as I now know that PCOS can do this but I got a complete negative. Not even a tiny fade of a test line. I also thought that women have this hormone through out their cycle so will have a faint line all cycle round but the line gets darker with the surge.

Did I do something wrong :wacko: Is it okay to get a complete negative? 

Hope you ladies are all doing okay :flow:


----------



## StellaBella24

I often got complete blanks. Dont worry.xx


----------



## mumface26

I know male pride lol! All he had to do was a sample and yes it would be enjoyable for him in order to produce the sample :haha:

Im cd51, my cramps have subsided the last few days but i have had lots of ewcm. Not all day long but in stages, like in globs (tmi) usually its creamy lotion like but this has been ewcm without a doubt.
We bd'd last wednesday and last night. Not regular i know but when your tired you cant bearsed bd'ng regardless. I dare not use opks but i like to think i was trying to ovulate!
Today my cramps have been slight and due to last nights bd im not checking my cm as it will be mixed with sperm.
I wish i had regular cycles. I really do.


----------



## mumface26

When i used opks i got the control line only. Then a few days later i got the control and faint test line. 
It was negative. I dont use nor trust them with pcos.
Xxxx


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks girls!

Would you ever get a positive mumface? I'm kind of hoping they will work for me but I won't get my hopes up. Just really want af to come on time this month but I know it may not. Would be nice to know when to expect it!


----------



## nexis

I used to get majority complete negatives with just the control line, and then the occasional negative with a really faint test line. Gave up on them :haha:


----------



## mumface26

I dont have a 28day cycle, or a cycle at all, so I would be opk'ng everyday. I see them as a grim reminder that pcos'rs rarely ovulate. My doctor recommended them and temping but I was quick to say it stresses me out and its a reminder my ovaries are broken.

I think my cycles have took a turn for the worst. They are as follows....
Withdrawal bleed from bcp finished 23/4 - started ttc this day. BCP went in the bin lol!
Cycle 1 was 33 days = not bad
Cycle 2 was 54 days = could be better, just come off BCP though
Cycle 3 was 26 days = now Im getting somewhere....
Cycle 4 was 70 days = Yeah...somethings not right here....

and today I am cycle day 52 now and Im getting a bit worried. 
I feel tired, not sleepy just tired whereby I just want to :wacko:sit and watch TV and do nothing even showering feels like a big chore, I have been very forgetful and clumsy, I mean going to work in odd boots? turning up at work when I shouldnt be there...? (They wont let me live that one down :haha:)

I think my friends recent BFP has got to me more than I think. She wasnt even trying or even considering children and now shes 10 weeks along already! I am happy for her but why cant it be me? 
I sometimes day dream about random things such as weather to have a water birth, would Dp get in the pool with me, would I breast feed if so for how long, what brand of nappies I would buy, what colour I would paint babies room, how long would I have them sleep in our room for, do i feed on demand or every few hours......then I feel a twinge of a cramp and get reminded oh yeah I have cysts, silly me! Im getting ahead of myself. 

I day dream alot actually. Like when Im baking I think to myself in a few years I will be baking with my son or daughter and we will make a mess in the kitchen decorating cup cakes for grandma and grandad, yes cheesy but thats what goes through my mind sometimes.

Just want to be a mum, Im not asking too much am I? :cry: :shrug:


----------



## CookieXO

mumface26 said:


> Ok so i really think the last few days i have been trying (or have) ovulated.
> For several days i have had pelvic cramps on and off and the last three days globs of ewcm, stretchy ewcm too. We have bd'd every other night just in case.
> I have had pelvic cramps before but never had much ewcm as recently.
> 
> CookiXO welcome! This thread alone has seen 20 bfps. I joined in april and it was at 9 bfps i think. So for it to shoot up 11bfps gives me confidence and i hope it does you too!

Thank you very much for that! I am happy too hear that there have been so many pregnancies! It really does give me hope. I swear that Dr. made me feel like I was never going to be able to get pregnant!! I really hope that one day I will. Best of luck to you!! XX


----------



## CookieXO

nexis said:


> CookieXO said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!! My doctor explained to me that I need to go to a fertility clinic if I ever want to get pregnant. I'm not ready to start just yet but hearing that from him was heartbreaking. I am on BC for now I do however get periods they are just all over the place anywhere from 32-55days! Other than that my symptoms are chronic pain where I believe my ovaries, and somewhat overweight which I'm trying to work on! Thank you so much! Your words made me feel so much better already!!! :flower:
> 
> Not everyone with PCOS needs help conceiving, you just don't know what will happen with you and what help you may or may not need until you're ttc :)
> 
> Afm, cd 4 today and af has got much lighter so hopefully she won't be around much longer. I'll be glad when the HSG is out of the way now :DClick to expand...

Yes I suppose you are correct. It's just made me panic. I've had surgeries, blood work and ultrasounds done for years and no one has been able to find out what was wrong until now. Excuse me for not being educated on all of the abbreviations, I am very new to this! Lol 
I hope everything is going well for you!!


----------



## CookieXO

StellaBella24 said:


> Ok girls...BFP number 21, come on down!!!!xxx
> 
> Finally starting to accept this is happening!!
> 
> AF is 2 days late and had 2 of the darkest bfp lines ever for the last 2 days.
> Told my mum this morning...she screamed and cried :)
> 
> I cant believe it.xxx
> Please stick, please stick, please stick, please stick!!!

Congrats!!! Best of luck to you!! :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, I'm sure your appointment following up the SA will make u feel much better xx


----------



## CookieXO

mumface26 
I will pray you're appointment goes well and all of your dreams come true!!


----------



## nexis

Did a test today, :bfn: just to be sure before I go for the HSG tomorrow. It says on the letter they want to be sure you're not pregnant before they do it as X-rays are involved. Hope everyone's having a good Tuesday :haha:


----------



## Rach28

Aww, in a way it's really nice to read all your symptoms, it's nice to know that there are other real ladies out there that have similar problems to me. 
I have the greasy hair thing too but at the same time dry skin?! Since I started taking fish oils daily tho I've noticed an improvement in this and I also rub a little lemon essential oil (from neals yard) into my tea zone before putting my face on in a morning which stops it all sliding off my 11am LOL 

Super congrats on your BFP StellaBella :thumbup:

Can I ask what a HSG is Nexix? Have seen it mentioned a few times and then realised I have no idea what that it!!

In theory (if it wasn't just pcos playing tricks on me), I could be 6 or 7 dpo today....... trying not to stress about it or think about the possibility of testing...... don't want to get my hopes up :blush:


----------



## Rach28

nlk said:


> I just thought I would HAVE to share this with you all...but I don't know whether it applies to anyone other than the UK ladies. First response have an offer on atm, directly from their website, where you can get FIVE frers for £9! It's to celebrate them joining up with paypal, but you don't have to pay with paypal to get the offer...how good is that?! Just thought I would share, and hope that it puts our bfp count up that little bit more :happydance:
> 
> https://www.firstresponsefertility.com/our-products/early-results-pregnancy

Just caved in and brought some - they don't even add P&P - wow!!


----------



## ghinspire22

Hi everyone. I know it has been a very long time since I posted but so much happened that I just took a step back to focus on me. The miscarriage did a number on my body. The panic attacks caused me to go into the ER numerous times and my muscular system in my ribs is inflamed. I have been going to physical therapy to get my body back into shape and the anxiety medication they put me on seems to be leveling me out for the the last few months.

Hubby and I took a few month break from trying so that I could get myself back on track. We went to a fertility specialist yesterday and we came up with a plan. I am on the lowest dose of Clomid and I have to start charting. 

I am going to start the Clomid on this cycle once my period comes. I have no expectations and I am just trying to keep an open mind. The husband and I leave for Edinburgh on December 26th for Hogmanay so for right now I am going to think about that and whatever happens baby wise is what happens.

Hopefully everyone is doing well. I have been thinking of you all. I also hope that I will manage to get on more.


----------



## nexis

Rach28 said:


> Aww, in a way it's really nice to read all your symptoms, it's nice to know that there are other real ladies out there that have similar problems to me.
> I have the greasy hair thing too but at the same time dry skin?! Since I started taking fish oils daily tho I've noticed an improvement in this and I also rub a little lemon essential oil (from neals yard) into my tea zone before putting my face on in a morning which stops it all sliding off my 11am LOL
> 
> Super congrats on your BFP StellaBella :thumbup:
> 
> Can I ask what a HSG is Nexix? Have seen it mentioned a few times and then realised I have no idea what that it!!
> 
> In theory (if it wasn't just pcos playing tricks on me), I could be 6 or 7 dpo today....... trying not to stress about it or think about the possibility of testing...... don't want to get my hopes up :blush:

An HSG is a Hysterosalpingography. They basically put a catheter into the womb and inject some contrast dye so that X-rays can be taken. It's to check for any abnormalities and blocked tubes. 

Welcome back ghinspire! :hugs:


----------



## Rach28

nexis said:


> An HSG is a Hysterosalpingography. They basically put a catheter into the womb and inject some contrast dye so that X-rays can be taken. It's to check for any abnormalities and blocked tubes.

Ahh now I see why it's shortened to HSG lol! Hope it all goes well for you tomorrow :flower:

Hi Ghinspire, sorry to hear that you've had a tough time. You'll have a fab time in Edinburgh, remember to wrap up warm, very warm!! :)


----------



## StellaBella24

Great to see you back Ghinspire!! :)

Hope the clomid works for you and that u enjoy your new years trip.xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Welcome back ghinspire, and I hope the clomid works for you!!! 
It's 720am and I'm having trouble dragging myself outta bed for work. 2weeks and 1 day left! Physically I'm fine, my brain is the one in holiday mode!!


----------



## nlk

Hi guys! Sorry I've been missing for so long! Been soooo busy.

It's good to see you, ghinspire! Definitely wrap up warm...I hope the break does you some good :hugs:

Rach, the frer offer is amazing! I got them through the other day...so all legit! And it's even better that they don't ask for p&p :happydance:

Soooo.....AFM, I have absolutely NO idea what CD I am on....and tbh, I'm not even really sure about my dpo :haha: I was taking a laid back approach this cycle, and I felt really good about it....tbh, I still feel really good about it, but less so because I took a test yesterday and it was a bfn :nope: I guessed I'm around 12dpo, which is why I took it. If I was right, then a bfn wasn't the best sign for this cycle. But af is still missing, so it's all good :thumbup:

Got sore bbs, cramping, and feeling like I'm going to throw up. I reaalllllly hope I'm not just coming down with something, because it feels like it's going to be hell!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Good luck nlk, I noticed u hadn't been on here for a bit so I went n checked your journal and was shocked to see u weren't there either lol.
Here's hoping your laid back approach works, and if not at least u get a stress free month!!


----------



## nlk

Yeah :haha: thanks for thinking about me! I was just so busy with uni and everything...I've got 5 assignments due in for after christmas, so been trying to get a head start on that!

Hows everything going with you and Jace! Your pregnancy is absolutely flying by! Can't believe you're 32 weeks already!


----------



## StellaBella24

Good luck nlk! The symptoms you have were mine last week before my bfp. Fxfxfx


----------



## mumface26

Helloooo welcome back ghinspire! Fx for the clomid!

Nlk i try and be relaxed too but its always on my mind. Lets hope your illness is bfp related.....

Eeekk! I cringed when i read nexis description of a hsg! Omg it sounds gross but needs must.

My cramps have eased now thankfully. Feeling nervous about tomorrows appointment. Praying the.swimmers dont let us down....:spermy: be good guys!


----------



## Rach28

nlk said:


> Soooo.....AFM, I have absolutely NO idea what CD I am on....and tbh, I'm not even really sure about my dpo :haha: I was taking a laid back approach this cycle, and I felt really good about it....tbh, I still feel really good about it, but less so because I took a test yesterday and it was a bfn :nope: I guessed I'm around 12dpo, which is why I took it. If I was right, then a bfn wasn't the best sign for this cycle. But af is still missing, so it's all good :thumbup:
> 
> Got sore bbs, cramping, and feeling like I'm going to throw up. I reaalllllly hope I'm not just coming down with something, because it feels like it's going to be hell!

I really like your laid back approach, it's what I have been aiming to do but have had a few crazy moments!!

Don't take the BFN as all doom and gloom, I've known people to have faint BFP's at something silly like 7dpo and others who don't get them til a couple of weeks after af was due! 

Had a silly thought of testing on Monday (10th Dec) I'd be roughly 12dpo and that's the day me and DH are going back to the Harry Potter Studio Tour..... a BFP that day really would be magic LOL


----------



## mumface26

Harry potter studio tour.....wwaaahh i wna go! :brat:
Have fun!


----------



## mumface26

Not long now hopeful! 2 weeks left in work then....baby time!! Eyes on the prize!
Im off xmas week :happydance: and already in holiday mode lol!


----------



## Rach28

We went in June and it's amaaaaazing! :happydance:
I could go everyday and not be bored but need a mortgage for the gift shop!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Helloooo welcome back ghinspire! Fx for the clomid!
> 
> Nlk i try and be relaxed too but its always on my mind. Lets hope your illness is bfp related.....
> 
> Eeekk! I cringed when i read nexis description of a hsg! Omg it sounds gross but needs must.
> 
> My cramps have eased now thankfully. Feeling nervous about tomorrows appointment. Praying the.swimmers dont let us down....:spermy: be good guys!

Sorry :haha:



Rach28 said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Soooo.....AFM, I have absolutely NO idea what CD I am on....and tbh, I'm not even really sure about my dpo :haha: I was taking a laid back approach this cycle, and I felt really good about it....tbh, I still feel really good about it, but less so because I took a test yesterday and it was a bfn :nope: I guessed I'm around 12dpo, which is why I took it. If I was right, then a bfn wasn't the best sign for this cycle. But af is still missing, so it's all good :thumbup:
> 
> Got sore bbs, cramping, and feeling like I'm going to throw up. I reaalllllly hope I'm not just coming down with something, because it feels like it's going to be hell!
> 
> I really like your laid back approach, it's what I have been aiming to do but have had a few crazy moments!!
> 
> Don't take the BFN as all doom and gloom, I've known people to have faint BFP's at something silly like 7dpo and others who don't get them til a couple of weeks after af was due!
> 
> Had a silly thought of testing on Monday (10th Dec) I'd be roughly 12dpo and that's the day me and DH are going back to the Harry Potter Studio Tour..... a BFP that day really would be magic LOLClick to expand...

I am sooo jealous!! I really want to go to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter in America too but I'm afraid of flying :dohh:


----------



## Rach28

Eeeek, me too! I have flown a few times and am in meltdown, sobbing at departures - I am terrified, quite ironic really that I married man in the RAF, we live at an air base and I'm surrounded by aircraft everyday!!! :dohh:

My diet will go out of the window on Monday when I get my hands on more butterbeer! :D


----------



## ghinspire22

I am going to try and take a deep breath this coming cycle. I am waiting patiently for my period to come and then I have to start temping and taking Clomid on day three of the new cycle. All I can do is hope and pray that everything goes the way that it's supposed to go. 

The last few months of taught me that you can't force your body to do anything it doesn't want to do. After my miscarriage and the panic attacks and the muscle pain all I could do was pray and talk through everything. I wrote a lot of things out and cried in frustration. My body had given up on me for a time and it's been a struggle to get back.

I honestly think it was a sign that I needed to really stop and think about the things that I wanted in my life. This year I thought was going to be the year but obviously it wasn't and I'm ok with that in a way. Everyone I know is pregnant now and due in the next few months. I think that I was supposed to wait another year to get what I wanted. I'm supposed to have my own time.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yes nlk not long now! 
I've learned that its very stressful, I've had several trips to hospital and never know what's normal and what's not, I want it to be over! Between my anterior placenta and the doc saying come in if I don't feel regular mivement (and alot of time I don't), his kidneys were slightly swollen at my anomaly scan so his urine output will have to be monitored post birth, I have lowering blood platelets (the things that make u clot) so that has to be monitored, 2 bouts of irregular bleeding that sent me to hospital, my ms has finally stopped but its summer here and I'm so swollen so they're always testing me for pre e, and I can't get rid of the thrush so hoping I don't test positive for group b strep!!
I wonder if this is just first pregnancy worries and the 2nd(if there is one!) I won't worry bout these things!!!

Wishing away the next 2 months!!!!!!


----------



## mumface26

Well, dp's sa was slightly below average but the doctor said its notbing to be worried about. His count was 30% more than average but the motility was 3% below, i always said dp was a lazy sod :haha:
So i cant remember thr actual figures but its nothing to be concerned about which is the main thing.
Im at the hospital next friday for more bloods, a glucose and hba...? I cant eat for 10hpur before hand. And.......im now waiting for a referral to a infertility clinic :happydance: yeehhaaa help at last :happydance:
My ewcm changed to lotion like yesterday so i like to assume my ovaries were doing something.


----------



## mumface26

Take care hopeful, could you not finish work now and take it easy? 
Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

i could but i stress about $$.. hubby says its not worth it but 2 more weeks with an income would be a bonus!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

heres my furrbabies !!!
show me yours! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2821.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2828.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mumface26

Awww doggies!! The one on the right looks like hes smiling. What are their names?
I dont have pets. We rent and our landlord wont allow pets.
As soon as we buy our first house we will get 2 cats and a rabbit for me. My mum didnt allow pets and i always wanted a floppy rabbit.
A friend of mine has a ferrit its so sweet.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

The little one is sunny and the big one is storm (she's a big dopey smiling thing who bowls people over with excitement- can't wait to
See how she is with baby!)
Named them before wedding... Then when I booked at vet the first time I said there names then they asked for surname and I said we'll I'm gonna get married so may aswell use my partners name... Then the pun clicked lol


----------



## mumface26

Dp's mum n dad have a ginger cat called ginger. When he was baby he kept.coming in their garden, he looked thin so they fed him and referred to him as 'that little ginger'. They asked around if anyone knew who he belonged too and they took him in about 6 years ago. Poor lad! I bet a family had abandoned him or something.
I dont have any pics on my phone but hes a cutey and gives you evil looks if you sit on his side of the sofa lol.


----------



## mumface26

I love animals. How anyone can mistreat them is beyond me.
the dogs would probably be protective of baby. My sisters labrador used to sit by my nieces moses basket.
Our next aim is to buy a house. A 1 bed appartment is fine and its pretty big but id like a garden and pets. Pets are good for children it teaches them responsibility. Ooohh id love to keep chickens one day too.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

We bought our house 5 years ago next month! (We are now 27) did the yard, built a back deck, new paint and carpet, and put in a new kitchen! 
It's cosy and doesn't have a big living area but its got 3 bedrooms so 1 is hubby's gaming castle haha.
We wanted to finish the house and have 2 nice cars paid off b4 we had kids!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

^^^ but the reason we did this and paid the cars off first was so I didn't have to go back to
Work after baby, I know u want to, but I'm hoping to have 5 years or so off


----------



## nexis

HSG done, everything normal. Excuse the language, but I'm fucking glad I only have to have that done once.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

thats so great to hear nexis!!!!
whats the next step?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

oh and this is my other baby lol
 



Attached Files:







car.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rach28

Great news Nexis about your HSG and DP's swimmers test mumface :thumbup:

Take it as easy as you can hopeful, you're going to need you energy soon! :flower:

I'm not really into dogs and cats, we currently have 2 guinea pigs that are spoilt little madams and I used to keep lots of giant african land snails :)


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> thats so great to hear nexis!!!!
> whats the next step?

Got to wait for DH to do his SA next week, then he's got an appointment in January to discuss the results and I should get an appointment in February to go back to the hospital. Hopefully they'll give me clomid :)


----------



## sue_88

ghinspire22 said:


> I am going to try and take a deep breath this coming cycle. I am waiting patiently for my period to come and then I have to start temping and taking Clomid on day three of the new cycle. All I can do is hope and pray that everything goes the way that it's supposed to go.
> 
> The last few months of taught me that you can't force your body to do anything it doesn't want to do. After my miscarriage and the panic attacks and the muscle pain all I could do was pray and talk through everything. I wrote a lot of things out and cried in frustration. My body had given up on me for a time and it's been a struggle to get back.
> 
> I honestly think it was a sign that I needed to really stop and think about the things that I wanted in my life. This year I thought was going to be the year but obviously it wasn't and I'm ok with that in a way. Everyone I know is pregnant now and due in the next few months. I think that I was supposed to wait another year to get what I wanted. I'm supposed to have my own time.

I'm really glad that you are feeling more positive. I want to share something with you.....and I hope you enjoy it xX


_There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books, 
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
*
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
*
I have endured and planned over and over again.
*
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. 
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
*
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
*
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbour, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
*
I have prevailed.
*
I have succeeded.
*
I have won.
*
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
*
I listen.
*
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
*
I have learned to appreciate life.
*
Yes I will be a wonderful mother._


----------



## ready2Bmum

Sue_88: That is stunningly beautiful. Im going to keep it. Thank you for sharing.x


----------



## sue_88

ready2Bmum said:


> Sue_88: That is stunningly beautiful. Im going to keep it. Thank you for sharing.x

You're very welcome. That has kept me going for a very long time, and I will soon have it printed onto some really nice paper, framed and it's going to be in the centre of the feature wall in my little ones nursery.


----------



## mumface26

Thats nice to read sue88. Did you type that yourself?

Love the car hopeful! Dp currently drives a bmw z4 convertable, 2 seater its really sporty. I will see if i can post a picture later on. He will get a bigger car when im around 7months. Hes a bit gutted having to sell his baby but he will be getting an even better baby in return. He jokes with me about how pissed he is having to get a bigger car and sometimes i think hes been serious. Men and cars....:haha:
Mind you, uk summers are crap so he rarely has the roof off anyway. I dont drive yet but im.hoping to hve lessons whever i can be arsed!

Nexis im glad your hsg went well and all is well! Did it hurt?


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Thats nice to read sue88. Did you type that yourself?
> 
> Love the car hopeful! Dp currently drives a bmw z4 convertable, 2 seater its really sporty. I will see if i can post a picture later on. He will get a bigger car when im around 7months. Hes a bit gutted having to sell his baby but he will be getting an even better baby in return. He jokes with me about how pissed he is having to get a bigger car and sometimes i think hes been serious. Men and cars....:haha:
> Mind you, uk summers are crap so he rarely has the roof off anyway. I dont drive yet but im.hoping to hve lessons whever i can be arsed!
> 
> Nexis im glad your hsg went well and all is well! Did it hurt?

Yes :cry:


----------



## mumface26

How are you feeling now nexis? I hope ur ok.
Im a wuss with pain. I can see it now, me in labour begging for an epidural :haha: 
Dp says he will keep me occupied whilst im in labour with quizzies ..... Id end up wrapping his quizzies round his head knowing me lol!


----------



## sue_88

mumface26 said:


> Thats nice to read sue88. Did you type that yourself?
> 
> Love the car hopeful! Dp currently drives a bmw z4 convertable, 2 seater its really sporty. I will see if i can post a picture later on. He will get a bigger car when im around 7months. Hes a bit gutted having to sell his baby but he will be getting an even better baby in return. He jokes with me about how pissed he is having to get a bigger car and sometimes i think hes been serious. Men and cars....:haha:
> Mind you, uk summers are crap so he rarely has the roof off anyway. I dont drive yet but im.hoping to hve lessons whever i can be arsed!
> 
> Nexis im glad your hsg went well and all is well! Did it hurt?

No, I didn't write it. I just stumbled upon it one day when I was looking around the internet. And I just thought it was so beautiful and it's kept me going for a long time.

I think all HSG experiences are very different according to each woman, mine was uncomfortable but definitely didn't hurt. And after it was over, I had no effects at all. And I am a massive wuss with pain!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> How are you feeling now nexis? I hope ur ok.
> Im a wuss with pain. I can see it now, me in labour begging for an epidural :haha:
> Dp says he will keep me occupied whilst im in labour with quizzies ..... Id end up wrapping his quizzies round his head knowing me lol!

I'm still getting the occasional cramp at the moment, but not as bad as it was earlier. It was really quite painful having the HSG but I'm glad it's been done.


----------



## Rach28

Ah that is lovely, thanks for sharing Sue :flower:

Aww Nexis, hope it eases off for you, despite going through child birth twice, the HSG didnt sound nice at all :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface my dh has a 4x4=
I love taking it up the private beaches on a hot day to swim with no one around!!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface my dh has a 4x4=
> I love taking it up the private beaches on a hot day to swim with no one around!!

We want a 4x4 but they are too expensive to run.
Im dreading it snowing as the z4 is crap in the snow. We nearly slid back into a lamp post last year, he managed to brake literally milimeters from the lampost. Stay away snow!!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Mumface my dh has a 4x4=
> I love taking it up the private beaches on a hot day to swim with no one around!!
> 
> We want a 4x4 but they are too expensive to run.
> Im dreading it snowing as the z4 is crap in the snow. We nearly slid back into a lamp post last year, he managed to brake literally milimeters from the lampost. Stay away snow!!Click to expand...

I seriously hope there's no snow this year. We live at the bottom of quite a steep hill and my car won't go up it in the snow (they don't grit our road). Means I'll be stuck in the house if it snows :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

We don't get snow here lol


----------



## mumface26

Snow is pretty to look at. One year they suspended all public transport it was that bad so i stayed off work and made a snowman, thats when i lived in our old house. My boss was fuming the day after. Something about me getting a taxi to work....? Yeah because i have a spare £40 just lying around pphhffttt get real love!
A taxi from my place into manchester city center would cost a bomb.
Its not too bad where we live now. We used to live higher up and a few years ago a gritter tipped over and killed the driver so they never sent gritters ever since. It was 2009/2010 and we had to dig the car out of the garage at 6am to esure we got to work for 12pm (thats wen we used to work together)
I hate the snow.


----------



## Oh_Clementine

hi all! i just found this thread - awesome :D 

congratulations to those with their BFPs and to those of us who aren't there yet - we will be :D


my name is jessica, and i'm nearly 22.
my fiance and i have been trying since march (went off BCP in jan) and i was experiencing somewhat normal periods from then until june... and haven't had a single one since.

in october, i'd had enough and went to the doctors and they ran a series of tests and confirmed my suspicions - i have pcos.

i'm currently on cd171 and finding it very difficult at the moment... especially after all the drama that happened here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1503385-faint-bfp-advice-please.html

anyway, at my doctors appointment today i asked my doctor for a prescription of metformin, just to see how i go. i begin my first dose tomorrow night (500mcg in ER)

i'd tried to lose weight, but to no success. i've actually gained like 20kgs/44lbs/3 stone since january... :/

i'm just in a rut at the moment. ugh.


----------



## nexis

Oh_Clementine said:


> hi all! i just found this thread - awesome :D
> 
> congratulations to those with their BFPs and to those of us who aren't there yet - we will be :D
> 
> 
> my name is jessica, and i'm nearly 22.
> my fiance and i have been trying since march (went off BCP in jan) and i was experiencing somewhat normal periods from then until june... and haven't had a single one since.
> 
> in october, i'd had enough and went to the doctors and they ran a series of tests and confirmed my suspicions - i have pcos.
> 
> i'm currently on cd171 and finding it very difficult at the moment... especially after all the drama that happened here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1503385-faint-bfp-advice-please.html
> 
> anyway, at my doctors appointment today i asked my doctor for a prescription of metformin, just to see how i go. i begin my first dose tomorrow night (500mcg in ER)
> 
> i'd tried to lose weight, but to no success. i've actually gained like 20kgs/44lbs/3 stone since january... :/
> 
> i'm just in a rut at the moment. ugh.

Welcome :hi: metformin has really helped me, I've started having an AF every month, so I hope it helps you :)


----------



## CocoMia

Welcome Clementine! We're all v much at diff stages here but always nice to see another friendly face :)

Nexis I hope you start to feel better soon - it's done now so onwards and upwards. FX for the next steps!

Hope everyone is doing Ok and for those who saw snow were happier to see it than I was! Still had to work boo!

I'm currently CD 9 and am giving the OPKs and temping a go this month (if I can keep it up with Xmas and moving! Still taking Angus Castus and vit c AND EPO for another 5days - I'm rattling!

I had the worst PMS this time round which fx really was my first real proper the whole shabang cycle (I say that every time I know!) should have our 1st appointment with the specialist in the new year. Only a year after they figured out I might have a problem! Umm I think we told you that!!

Rant over, take care 

X


----------



## CocoMia

V quickly - have been to a baby shower; sat with a lump in my throat for 2.5hrs then sobbed in the car all the way home!

As I said, onwards and upwards!!!

X


----------



## nexis

CocoMia said:


> V quickly - have been to a baby shower; sat with a lump in my throat for 2.5hrs then sobbed in the car all the way home!
> 
> As I said, onwards and upwards!!!
> 
> X

:hugs: I've spent the afternoon with my inlaws going on about how William and Kate are expecting, and how they knew they would be because they *have* been married over a year. We got married last August ](*,)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Clementine, I looked at your thread- the best thing I could recommend would be a digital test, you'll drive yourself crazy over line darknesses, and my doc says a test can only tell you that your pregnant, not HOW pregnant you are


----------



## mumface26

Welcome clementine! go and get a blood test at the docs if your not too sure about it. At least it will put your mind at rest.

Coco i know what you mean! I had an idea to sneak a look at baby clothes once and left the shop almost in tears :cry: its hard to keep going sometimes but as you said onwards and upwards! 
I will more than likely have my fertility appointment in january so next year will be my year and hopefully for yourself and all us on this thread!

Afm im still nowhere near an af nor a bfp so,with 19 sleeps til xmas im going to chill. i have worked my arse off doing extra hours at work and hitting my targets and because of that my wage is a blinder! I feel very proud of myself! so between now and new year dp and i are having a blow out! We always do in december, treats galore! Well it is xmas :happydance:
No snow yet just heavy rain. if its cold tonight its going to be like an ice rink tomorrow!

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Wills and kate expecting ...... And i bet she keeps her lovely figure after the birth lol!
My mum caught within 2 months of getting married and it was back when you only had sex when you were married. If that was still the 'rule' id be a virgin forever more, weddings are so damn expensive :haha:


----------



## CocoMia

Well as hard as it is to be happy for them and others I can't help but feel sorry for myself when someone else is expecting. It's so selfish of me and I get upset for being such a mean friend and having a reaction like that but it's one of those things that really does break your heart knowing your body has a problem and I don't think any of us should apologise for reacting.

Thank god I have someone to share it though, I thought I was going to explode from biting my lip so long. 

Ooh snap! well January is our fresh start so hopefully some good news for 2013! 
Is it really only that long till Xmas? Feel so preoccupied I haven't really got in the spirit - all that packing boxes and taking temps!
X


----------



## Oh_Clementine

Thanks to everyone who replied :)

I actually had a beta hCG and my result was <1, so yeah, that was heartbreaking. I wrote a big, long, angry email to FR though!


----------



## mumface26

Lets distract ourselves......
Ive got my xmas playlist on my phone right now and i would like to ask wjat our fave xmas songs are and also our fave xmas movies......

My fave song is The Pogues Fairytale of NewYork followed by Boney M Mary's Boy Child. 
And my fave xmas movies are....Bad Santa, Elf and a christmas carol (jim carey version)

18 sleeps til xmas!!


----------



## Rach28

Hello Clementine - I'm fairly new here too :flower:

Mumface - my fave xmas songs are the Shakin Stevens one and the Slade one. Fave movies - Elf and Muppets Christmas Carol (which we watch every year while putting our tree and decs up!) 

I was at my friends birthday pyjama party last night, it was generally OK, 2 of the girls are pregnant so there was quite a bit of baby talk but as I'm feeling quite optimistic about things at the mo it wasn't too bad......

When I got in last night, DH has made toast and burnt it but to me the house just stank of sick, he told me I was an oddball if I thought his toast smelt like that....... not going to dwell on my sense of smell, don't want to get my hopes up...... currently 'possibly' 9 dpo :wacko:


----------



## mumface26

Burnt toast smelling of sick hhmm? Maybe baby! Worth a test me thinks....spewy toast :haha:
My sense of smell was so sharp one week i thought i was going to spew on the bus once as one of the passengers smelt strongly of imperiel leather soap :sick:
One of sisters went off milk in her early months. I stayed over one night and had to take over as She was gagging whilst making her daugjters cereal up once. She said the smell and the thought of it made her sick.


----------



## Rach28

It happened when I was expecting DS2, I couldn't stand the smell of my husband (well it was his Beckham aftershave that made me sick, not him personally LOL) and also the smell of Quorn - which I had previously ate loads of being a veggie! 

I'm going to be strong and wait it out til Monday at least before any testing, I remember when trying for DS2, sometimes my massive hormonal fluctuations would give me PG symptoms but I never was :shrug: so trying not to read too much into it.


----------



## nexis

I've got my Xmas playlist on my phone too, driving DH mad with it :haha: my fave song is mariah Carey all I want for Xmas and I also love east 17 stay another day too cos I'm sad lol


----------



## nlk

I've just finished my xmas playlist on itunes for out uni christmas do :happydance: I quite like fairytale of newyork as well...but tbh, I'm completely in love with michael buble :kiss:

AF arrived with full force. With pain bad enough to make me vomit. Not nice! Im absolutely gutted, but have a follow up (one year) next friday to discuss next steps. So it's not too bad. I just wish I could have gone to that appt and told him I was pregnant :nope:


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> I've got my Xmas playlist on my phone too, driving DH mad with it :haha: my fave song is mariah Carey all I want for Xmas and I also love east 17 stay another day too cos I'm sad lol

E17 song is good but i cant see whats xmassy about it. I was never keen on e17 i was a boyzone type of gal. My sis took me to their concert for my 10th birthday :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Aww nlk i hope you feel better soon and i hope the next steps are good ones!
:dust:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> I've got my Xmas playlist on my phone too, driving DH mad with it :haha: my fave song is mariah Carey all I want for Xmas and I also love east 17 stay another day too cos I'm sad lol
> 
> E17 song is good but i cant see whats xmassy about it. I was never keen on e17 i was a boyzone type of gal. My sis took me to their concert for my 10th birthday :haha:Click to expand...

OMG Boyzone <3 my cousin and I went and saw them when I was about 12 I think, it was amazeballs :blush: I'm just about to do the dishes with some wham last Christmas :happydance:


----------



## Rach28

nexis said:


> I've got my Xmas playlist on my phone too, driving DH mad with it :haha: my fave song is mariah Carey all I want for Xmas and I also love east 17 stay another day too cos I'm sad lol


I was an E17 girl - my room was plastered in posters of them :blush: not anymore obviously!!



nlk said:


> I've just finished my xmas playlist on itunes for out uni christmas do :happydance: I quite like fairytale of newyork as well...but tbh, I'm completely in love with michael buble :kiss:
> 
> AF arrived with full force. With pain bad enough to make me vomit. Not nice! Im absolutely gutted, but have a follow up (one year) next friday to discuss next steps. So it's not too bad. I just wish I could have gone to that appt and told him I was pregnant :nope:

Sorry to hear this nlk, lets hope your next appointment is a positive one and they have a plan for you :flower:


----------



## laurabe

My fav xmas songs are the Slade one ITS CHRISSSSSSTMAAAASSSSS lol and Last Christmas Wham and for fun I like the Bo selecta proper crimbo hehee

Dont really have fav movies i'm not a movie person really..

Well its CD14 on my fisrt round of clomid and waiting to O, was hoping it would be today but loads of Neg OPKs so far. Feels like a very long wait for O this cycle


----------



## mumface26

Laurabe im sure you will get a possitive soon. Maybe the clomid needs to kick in?

Ok so, the world is going to end 21/12/2012..... dare i tell my bosses to stick it? Dare i max the credit card on crap i dont need but want? 
If we knew (for a fact) the world was ending what would you do in your final days?
I would go to few raves and get mashed like in the olden days, then id eat all my fave foods like a mcds breakfast, kfc for lunch and a kebab for tea (bad food!) get a wonga loan and spend my final.nigjt in claridges with dp and my family getting waited on hand and foot......and then the world wont end....i would be mashed, fat(ter) and in masses of debt.....:haha:
Oh yes and id be so annoyed if i got my bfp on the day the world ended it would just be my luck!
Sorry random post but im board lol!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

laurabe said:


> Well its CD14 on my fisrt round of clomid and waiting to O, was hoping it would be today but loads of Neg OPKs so far. Feels like a very long wait for O this cycle

I didn't o til cd21 first round, 
And never got that pos opk either. 
Just dtd at least every 2nd day to make sure your covered whenever it does happen


----------



## hopefulfor1st

There's a birth announcement/ story in third tri from one of your original members!


----------



## laurabe

hopefulfor1st said:


> laurabe said:
> 
> 
> Well its CD14 on my fisrt round of clomid and waiting to O, was hoping it would be today but loads of Neg OPKs so far. Feels like a very long wait for O this cycle
> 
> I didn't o til cd21 first round,
> And never got that pos opk either.
> Just dtd at least every 2nd day to make sure your covered whenever it does happenClick to expand...

We have been BD every day from CD11 poor OH getting exhausted lol. I think I'm gonna O very soon as my nips are getting really sensitive. That's usually a sign for me.. 

Other news my sister has given birth this morning to a baby boy like 15 mins ago :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yup I started at cd9, every 2nd day til cd17, I THOUGHT I'd ov'ed as i had mild pains and a few other symptoms( turns out they were just side effects of clomid getting my body working) so stopped needing a rest, then on cd22 spontaneously dtd which was lucky as I'd ov'ed that day or the day before phew, lucky I did or the whole clomid cycle would've been a waste! I had my progesterone test on cd22 and it was 7 so they said poor or recent ov and it could be on its way up, so had another on cd29(monday)and it was 37 confirming ov! Got the results that I'd ov'ed wed and my bfp on the thurs. 

Oh and congrats on being a new aunt :)


----------



## nexis

I may not be around much for a bit, DH had a call late last night from his mum to say that his grampy had had a massive stroke. He was taken to hospital but he can't speak and is paralysed down one side. The hospital have said that it doesn't look good, and they've also said that he has a do not resuscitate thing. DH is pretty cut up as he's close with his grampy, he's gone into work 2 hours early today so he can get home early so we could go see him, but he's not sure he could handle seeing him in that state plus he knows his grampy would hate people seeing him like that too. Just gonna concentrate on being there for him for the time being.


----------



## Rach28

nexis said:


> I may not be around much for a bit, DH had a call late last night from his mum to say that his grampy had had a massive stroke. He was taken to hospital but he can't speak and is paralysed down one side. The hospital have said that it doesn't look good, and they've also said that he has a do not resuscitate thing. DH is pretty cut up as he's close with his grampy, he's gone into work 2 hours early today so he can get home early so we could go see him, but he's not sure he could handle seeing him in that state plus he knows his grampy would hate people seeing him like that too. Just gonna concentrate on being there for him for the time being.

Sorry to hear this, my thoughts will be with you all :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So sorry to hear nexis, hope he's ok!


----------



## mumface26

sorry to hear that nexis. My dads had 2 mini strokes and although they werent life threatening it was horrible seeing him so sick.
I wish you and dh well and i hope everything is ok. All you can do is be there for your dh.

Xxxxxxx


----------



## mumface26

I got my referra date to the fs. My doctor posted me a booking reference number and it allowed me to book online. Im in at 9am on january 11th. Great i cant wait!
I suddenly feel a huge sense of relaxation all of a sudden.
Can anyone tell me what happens at these appointments please ladies? 
Xxxx


----------



## laurabe

hopefulfor1st said:


> Yup I started at cd9, every 2nd day til cd17, I THOUGHT I'd ov'ed as i had mild pains and a few other symptoms( turns out they were just side effects of clomid getting my body working) so stopped needing a rest, then on cd22 spontaneously dtd which was lucky as I'd ov'ed that day or the day before phew, lucky I did or the whole clomid cycle would've been a waste! I had my progesterone test on cd22 and it was 7 so they said poor or recent ov and it could be on its way up, so had another on cd29(monday)and it was 37 confirming ov! Got the results that I'd ov'ed wed and my bfp on the thurs.
> 
> Oh and congrats on being a new aunt :)

Hey got my positive OPK today. Love seeing that smiley face lol. Now Santa please bring me a BFP!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> I got my referra date to the fs. My doctor posted me a booking reference number and it allowed me to book online. Im in at 9am on january 11th. Great i cant wait!
> I suddenly feel a huge sense of relaxation all of a sudden.
> Can anyone tell me what happens at these appointments please ladies?
> Xxxx

Has your gp done your cd21 bloods, testosterone levels, ovary ultrasounds etc?
Mine did all this b4 I went to fs so he had all the info and could put me straight on clomid, otherwise I would've had to wait for more test results and pay 2 expensive appointments!


----------



## Rach28

laurabe said:


> Hey got my positive OPK today. Love seeing that smiley face lol. Now Santa please bring me a BFP!

Woop Woop - crack on with the BDing and catch that egg!!

11dpo (ish) for me today, shattered, full of cold and have had strong stabby pains and twinges on and off all day.... still being strong and holding of testing but thinking af may be on her way. If she is, in all honesty I wont be too gutted as it least it means I will have had a reasonable length cycle - better that than nothing at all like last time and it means it's a fresh start :)


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> I got my referra date to the fs. My doctor posted me a booking reference number and it allowed me to book online. Im in at 9am on january 11th. Great i cant wait!
> I suddenly feel a huge sense of relaxation all of a sudden.
> Can anyone tell me what happens at these appointments please ladies?
> Xxxx
> 
> Has your gp done your cd21 bloods, testosterone levels, ovary ultrasounds etc?
> Mine did all this b4 I went to fs so he had all the info and could put me straight on clomid, otherwise I would've had to wait for more test results and pay 2 expensive appointments!Click to expand...

Yes to all of the above and on friday i am having an insulin blood test. We saw a diff gp last time who said day 21 bloods are pointless on women with pcos lol!
so lets have a relaxed xmas and new year and enter the new year full of positivity.


----------



## mumface26

Fx for a festive bfp for laurabe!
Rach28 i envy you! I wish af would show me some signs of arrival. I have felt.nothing for the last few days. Hope your cold goes away though!

Afm i was so happy before about my fs appointment i baked a cake lol!


----------



## mumface26

My yummy cake mmm yum! Already had a doorstep size slab of it :haha:
Baking is good but cleaning up after isnt.


----------



## StellaBella24

Glad your OH SA went well Mumface and you dont hve to wait too long now for your apt.

Yay for the pos opk...see they do work for some of us pcos girls.x

I have just survived my first night out since being pg. Told a pack of lies to a good friend about being unwell for a while and being on antibiotics to cover for the fact i wasnt drinking.
She actually asked me outright if i was pg and i said no. Feel bad but its still early and dont wanna tell too many too soon.

Hope u r all getting in the festive spirit...our tree goes up tomorrow :)


----------



## laurabe

I'm having O pains now. Will BD again today just to be covered then its the 2ww. :D 

I'm very much in a festive mood. But now all I can think about is a Christmas BFP. Think I will need some retail therapy to take my kind off it but I'm going to visit my newborn nephew so its hard not to


----------



## laurabe

I'm having O pains now. Will BD again today just to be covered then its the 2ww. :D 

I'm very much in a festive mood. But now all I can think about is a Christmas BFP. Think I will need some retail therapy to take my mind off it but I'm going to visit my newborn nephew so its hard not to


----------



## laurabe

Oops sorry for double post


----------



## mumface26

Yes laurabe get bd'ng like theres no tomorrow lol!
Stella i have no idea how you mannaged to keep the secret! Id want to.plaster my bfp on a billboard :haha: but i see what you mean about jinxing things. I dont drink anyway so my family and friends wont suspect a thing anyway. 

Im on a high today! Im only in work 3.5 days this week as im going to a concert on thirsday with a friend. Going to see the rasmus yippeee! Then im off friday and all weekend :happydance:

Hope.everyones havng a good weekend!


----------



## mumface26

StellaBella24 said:


> Glad your OH SA went well Mumface and you dont hve to wait too long now for your apt.
> 
> Yay for the pos opk...see they do work for some of us pcos girls.x
> 
> I have just survived my first night out since being pg. Told a pack of lies to a good friend about being unwell for a while and being on antibiotics to cover for the fact i wasnt drinking.
> She actually asked me outright if i was pg and i said no. Feel bad but its still early and dont wanna tell too many too soon.
> 
> Hope u r all getting in the festive spirit...our tree goes up tomorrow :)

Ha! You spend ur sat night out on the tiles and i stay home and cross stitch and bake a.cake....:haha:
Anyone would think im 76 rather than 26 lol


----------



## Aein

Hi to all Young Ladies...

m back after a long time, i hope everyone is doing fine
so plz update me everyone whats going around, who just step on mama journey or who is expecting

as for me back to home last Friday, still taking tablet for TSH, my level decreased from 9 to 4 at 6th week, lets see will visit Gyn on dis coming weekend

m still waiting for my periods, 4 days up

love ya all


----------



## Rach28

Ooo mumface your cake looks super yummy :thumbup:

Well I caved in this morning.... had an overwhelming urge to POAS :blush:

There was a very faint line on an IC but then noticed on the packet that my IC had expired so presumed it was invalid. So I dipped in one of the FRER's that nlk gave us the link for.............. and there was a flipping line on that too!!

I'm still in a complete state of denial and don't believe either of them. I'm going to test again in the morning with the FRER's and not my expired IC's and see what it says before telling DH on route to Harry Potter...... there may very well be such a thing as magic :)


----------



## StellaBella24

Rach...omg! Fingers crossed you get the same tomorrow. What a wonderful xmas present that would be!
Let us know what happens.xx


----------



## Katerz

Om nom I want caaaake! Hubby has packed all my cake stuff away for our move in just over a week tut so annoying!

Hope you're all doing good!

Good luck rach!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Rach28 said:


> Ooo mumface your cake looks super yummy :thumbup:
> 
> Well I caved in this morning.... had an overwhelming urge to POAS :blush:
> 
> There was a very faint line on an IC but then noticed on the packet that my IC had expired so presumed it was invalid. So I dipped in one of the FRER's that nlk gave us the link for.............. and there was a flipping line on that too!!
> 
> I'm still in a complete state of denial and don't believe either of them. I'm going to test again in the morning with the FRER's and not my expired IC's and see what it says before telling DH on route to Harry Potter...... there may very well be such a thing as magic :)

I had the same thing, I had an ic and the line just looked like an indent, I was laying on the floor with it against a window in sunlight to see if it was anything, used a frer and it was clear as day!!


----------



## mumface26

Wow rach! Test every 3 days from now on.....fx!!

Afm ive come over all crampy within the last few hours. Got af style cramps and lower back pain. But we bd'd last night and got a bit erm:blush:.....busy with it lol and recently ive noticed the day after bd i have cramps? Im going to mention this to the fs.
But about 10-11 days ago i had globs of ewcm and alot of clear cm so it could be af on the way or something setting up camp.....?:shrug:
[-o&lt;
:xmas8: only 16 sleeps till xmas!! :xmas15:


----------



## mumface26

Dp ate all my cake the greedy guts! Its was football man utd vs man city yesterday so i went to his mums as i hate been in the flat when its a darby as him n his dad get a bit vocal and it annoys me. I got back and they had eaten all my cake. Anyway, at least the best team won so dp was happy for the rest of the day.
The lesson is never leave freshly baked cake with an unsupervised dp.

Does dp need to attend the fs with me?


----------



## mumface26

I met dp at my last job. I was 20 and he was 26. Id noticed him around and then when his team leader left he got put on my team and i was like :wohoo:
So we chatted, mainly about films and music and every now and again id ask what his plans were for the weekend, id ask this incase he said he was taking his girlfriend out but he never mentioned it.
A few months went by and it was time for me to go to finland for 2 weeks with a friend. During those two weeks i prayed he didnt meet anyone!
I went back to work, he was still single but my dad had suffered a stroke so i wssnt intrested in much. 
Then on halloween we had a dress up day at work. Dp didnt dress up but i wore stripey tights, a short frilly skirt, boots and a corset and did funky make up. (dp later said the outfit did it for him)
A few days later we were talking about music and i asked for his email address so i.could email him some tracks.....but i ended up asking him out and he said yes lol!
First date and kiss on novemeber 5th and thats now our anniversary date.
As soon as work found we were dating they moved dp to another team.
We no longer work at the same place. 6 yrs later here we are .... Ttc our first baby!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> I met dp at my last job. I was 20 and he was 26. Id noticed him around and then when his team leader left he got put on my team and i was like :wohoo:
> So we chatted, mainly about films and music and every now and again id ask what his plans were for the weekend, id ask this incase he said he was taking his girlfriend out but he never mentioned it.
> A few months went by and it was time for me to go to finland for 2 weeks with a friend. During those two weeks i prayed he didnt meet anyone!
> I went back to work, he was still single but my dad had suffered a stroke so i wssnt intrested in much.
> Then on halloween we had a dress up day at work. Dp didnt dress up but i wore stripey tights, a short frilly skirt, boots and a corset and did funky make up. (dp later said the outfit did it for him)
> A few days later we were talking about music and i asked for his email address so i.could email him some tracks.....but i ended up asking him out and he said yes lol!
> First date and kiss on novemeber 5th and thats now our anniversary date.
> As soon as work found we were dating they moved dp to another team.
> We no longer work at the same place. 6 yrs later here we are .... Ttc our first baby!

I actually met DH on MySpace :haha: I was 19 and he was 21 and he was looking for new friends in Cardiff who were into the same stuff as him and randomly messaged me. We got chatting back and forth on there, and then started chatting on msn. We started talking in the December of 2005, carried on into 2006 and then he got a girlfriend. We carried on chatting and eventually they broke up (she dumped him for someone else) and then we started texting each other and eventually met up in mid 2006. He wanted to ask me out for quite a while but couldn't get the courage in case I knocked him back. After a few months he finally asked me and obviously I said yes. He was my very first boyfriend (at 20, I know...bit sad) and then last year 5 years and 1 day later we got married :cloud9:

Afm, I haven't really been paying attention to my cycle much as DH is abstaining for his SA on Thursday. I'm waiting to hear from his mum today about his grampy, but we saw her yesterday and she said DH shouldn't go see him as he doesn't look anything like himself. The hospital have said to expect the worse, and it's only a matter of time :cry: I told him to ring in sick today as he's really cut up about it but he wouldn't.


----------



## sugarpi24

Dh and I knew each other in school...we went to prom together as friends (I wanted more but was to shy to tell him) and he ended up getting a gf soon before prom but still went with me...and then after high school I went to college and he went to college ended up adding each other on fb and started talking and here we are now...we started dating in 2007 and have been married since 2010 been ttc since June 2011. :) I always told myself in high school that I would never marry a man with chest hair...and what do I go and do...I marry the hairiest guy in my class :) lol its weird thinking back before we were together...who knew we would be here. :) 

I go in tomorrow morning for an ultrasound to see if the femera worked and see if my follicles look good...I hope so cuz I'm tired of the let downs :(


----------



## Aein

It was v nice to read about your story sugarpi, and yes I believe sometimes we get anything in life which we don't like for us, but that should be beneficial for us in our life phase

Best of luck dear, my prayers are with you

Its also 7 day up, still mensis not started, don't know should it impact of taking TSH Tablet or what


----------



## mumface26

Nexis - some people find working distracts them. My dp is like that he would rather work through things whereas me i want to curl up and hide away from things. Sending well wishes.
Love the meeting on myspace lol! Sounds like a true blind date. Dp is only my 2nd partner i was on and off with someone for 3years from age 16 and was single for ages before i met dp.

Afm im cd 68 with no end in sight. I dont know whether to poas or not :shrug:


----------



## nexis

DH has just heard from his mum. The hospital has withdrawn care this afternoon, they've said to expect him to pass within the next couple of days.


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> DH has just heard from his mum. The hospital has withdrawn care this afternoon, they've said to expect him to pass within the next couple of days.

Im so sorry to hear this:nope: . Just be there for OH now. 
:hugs:


----------



## Rach28

nexis said:


> DH has just heard from his mum. The hospital has withdrawn care this afternoon, they've said to expect him to pass within the next couple of days.

Really sorry to hear this:hugs:


----------



## Rach28

Well I tested again yesterday morning with another FRER and the 2nd pink line was there almost instantly and was darker that Sundays. 
I kept it in my bag all day trying to tell DH but I just couldn't do it, I still can't quite get my head around it - I am spectacularly happy but in denial at the same time. 

After apparently being quiet all day, DH asked me what was wrong and I was finally brave enough to show him my BFP :blush:

I brought a couple of digital tests today, going to do one on Thursday and if my dates are right it should say at that point 2-3 weeks. 

I still can't believe that it has happened so quickly, I really am pleased that I worked so hard on all those lifestyle changes - a month of drinking sodding lemon juice with water first thing in a morning to detox my liver seems worth it now LOL

We now have to work out how I get through Xmas (alcohol wise) without raising suspicion from my family and how we manage my due date (mid August) as DH will be in Afghan at that time. 

This post probably doesn't seem the happy explosion that your planning for your own BFP's but I am genuinely in shock :wacko:


----------



## sugarpi24

Congrats rach!! :)


----------



## loobyloo242

Hi All :)

Im Laura, 21, Just been diagnosed by the NHS with PCOS!

No AF since june, as soon as i got diagnosed week after the witch is here!

Going to start on OPKs and BBT charting as soon as this is over, whilst waiting to be referred to gynocology!

Still DTD every other day in attempt at conceiving naturally!

Good luck and :dust: to all <3


----------



## sugarpi24

Well went for my ultrasound today to check my follicles and I have one that is 22!!!! Yayyy!! Femera worked! I got an injectable and we are going to try timed sex...I was going to do IUI but hubby relieved himself today...hes feels really bad...he was like " I'm a man..its what I do" lol silly man! So hopefully timed sex works...I'm gonna try and not force sex...but kinda...lol :) yayyy! I was thinking I would get bad news today...


----------



## mmlanie

Hello!
I am a newly diagnosed PCOS'er. It came as a real shock to me and my doctor. They assumed my difficulty ovualting was because I am a runner and have hypothyroidism. 

But low and behold I have PCOS too with cysts and a really reallly whack LH/FSH ratio. Oh joy!

I have started charting on the Creighton model...however I feel like I never have anything to chart, I never have cervical mucus probably cuz I'm not ovualting.

Usually to get my period I have to take progesterone. My doctor recently prescribed me bioidentical Progesterone to take on days 18, 21 and 24. 
Hopefully this works!

I also just jumped the gun and bought the CUE II ovacue fertility monitor. 

Anyone else tried this monitor?? 

Anyways just wanted to introduce myself to the forum and say hello and nice to meet you all!!


----------



## nexis

Congrats Rach! H&H 9 months.

Welcome to loobylou242 and mmlanie :hi:

Thank you for all the well wishes, unfortunately his grampy passed away this afternoon. DH is in work til 10pm and doesn't know yet. His mum has said to wait until he gets home, but his stupid cousin has posted about it on Facebook :dohh: DH doesn't tend to really use it on his phone so I'm just hoping to god that he doesn't find out from that before I get the chance to tell him. Thanks again girls xx


----------



## Aein

nexis said:


> DH has just heard from his mum. The hospital has withdrawn care this afternoon, they've said to expect him to pass within the next couple of days.

dont be sad Nexis, when there sumthing went wrong, there must be sumthing good behind waiting for us, just do faith on Allah :flower:


----------



## Aein

woow thats good news sugarpi, i am happy for you, so soon we will hear many good news from you also


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope this works :) thanks aein :) 

Sorry to hear about your hubbys gpa nexis :( my thoughts are with you guys


----------



## Aein

m 8 days late for my mensis, any idea ladies should it be cause of TSH medicine??

today i felt too much exhausted, pain moving from right lower abdomen side to left with lots of backache


----------



## sugarpi24

Have you tested yet? The pain and exhaustion could be a good sign :)


----------



## Aein

no till yet nt done any test Sugarpi, actually wt i thought Last month on 5Nov we did sex, aftertht i got mensis next day and DH fly back to Riyadh, and i back after 28days... is dere can be a chance??


----------



## StellaBella24

Massive congrats Rach!!
I know what you mean...me and OH never ended up having that hysterically happy, screaming, crying moment when we got our bfp as we were both really cautious at first and before we knew it we had just accepted it and missed our moment to go mad :)
xx


----------



## Aein

congrats stella

i wish n pray next year start and on our upcoming Anniversary i should give this gift to my hubby too


----------



## katherinegrey

Just wanted to update I had my little boy Jamie Christopher on the 4/12/12 :)

Good luck on those still waiting on bfp's, I still stalk and pray for you all :flower:


----------



## Aein

hey many congrats Katherine, so cuto, muaaah

May Allah bless him with sound health n happy life Aamin


----------



## Rach28

StellaBella24 said:


> Massive congrats Rach!!
> I know what you mean...me and OH never ended up having that hysterically happy, screaming, crying moment when we got our bfp as we were both really cautious at first and before we knew it we had just accepted it and missed our moment to go mad :)
> xx

Think we are in a better place today, the digi put it in writing which had an odd accepting moment for both of us and we are now both over the moon. 
DH has to tell his work tomorrow even tho it's early days as he is due back out to afghan mid May so needs to see if there's anyway round it.....
He is also currently looking into a new big car :dohh:

I think I'm just over a week behind you Stella - do you have a journal that I can stalk and compare notes LOL x



katherinegrey said:


> Just wanted to update I had my little boy Jamie Christopher on the 4/12/12 :)
> 
> Good luck on those still waiting on bfp's, I still stalk and pray for you all :flower:

Huge congrats - he looks beautiful :flower:


----------



## StellaBella24

Rach- glad the digi confirmed it for u both.
I havent set up a journal but it would be good to stay in touch to compare signs and symptoms.

This is my first so no clue whats going on! :) 
xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats to everyone on the resent BFPs

My little lady is 2 months old now and thought I'd come update with a picture xx

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1355347528857.jpg


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Wow mrs b , 2 months has flown by!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes!! Its ridiculous! :haha: Not long for you now!


----------



## Aein

mashAllah Mrs B so sweety n cuto, muaaah
Allah bless her with sound health with lots of happiness


----------



## CocoMia

Congrats New Mummas Mrs B and Katherine!!

Gorgeous bubbys and I hope you are both feeling good, getting some sleep hehe and sending lots of love to you and your families.

Nice to see what this journey is all about - reminder of why we're putting ourselves through it :flower:

x


----------



## Rach28

Awww MrsB - she's gorgeous, congrats :)


----------



## Rach28

StellaBella24 said:


> Rach- glad the digi confirmed it for u both.
> I havent set up a journal but it would be good to stay in touch to compare signs and symptoms.
> 
> This is my first so no clue whats going on! :)
> xx

This is my 3rd, 1st I didn't discover I was pregnant til about 32 weeks so had no 'pregnancy' and no bump. My 2nd I was obsessed by, read to much, worried too much ended up having a horrid time and just about got every rubbish preg related ailment going!! 

The advice I would give that I am going to follow this time round is relax, go with the flow, stay reasonably active and enjoy :thumbup: 

For the fellow Harry Potter geeks amongst us, I have just made my GP appointment for next week and it's with a 'Dr Crookshanks' - made me laugh on the phone, the male receptionist must have thought I was a proper 'Loony Lovegood'

How's everyone doing? 

How's things with you and your OH Nexis? :hugs:


----------



## nexis

Not too bad thanks. He's really upset but he said he knows it was for the best. Unfortunately we still don't know when the funeral will be, will probably have to be after Xmas though and possibly even in the new year which isn't great.


----------



## Aein

ohh i see Nexis, its really hard moment for you n your DH but dis fe phase will end after sometime but memories will never end, Allah bless ur family; hugs


----------



## Aein

i am really v v much confused this time :nope::nope:

i visit my Dr tdy and i showed her my test strip and she said thats negative, also i got light spotting too and my dr said ur af started.....ehhh :cry:

moreover, dr said your eggs are not fertilizing because of PCOS thatswhy she puts me on metformin (Glucophage 500mg) too, will start from tomorrow. rest my TSH level test again done today will get report on Saturday, but hopefully it will be normalize now and Dr advised me to take Folic acid, TSH and metformin tablet in your routine now :dohh:

now what you Ladies suggest me, should i do another test in Morning or not?? even if i got my af too then?? :growlmad:

DH asked me to do test in morning np if ur flow started by night too, if it still came with faint line so aftertht we think wt to do next, plz guide me Ladies :nope:

https://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2pyyxjl&s=6


----------



## sugarpi24

So hubby and I are taking a break for a night of bding...he says "honey I don't think much is coming out anymore" lol :) so hopefully we caught that egg! Ill find out Wednesday on if I ovulated or not...they want to check my progesterone level. So hopefully more good news :) 

Hubby and I went and saw The Hobbit tonight in the theaters...midnight showing. :) it was pretty good :) figured he saw twilight with me ill see hobbit with him :) 

Hope everyone else is doing alright :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well, today the midwife signed me off "unfit for work"
Sad I won't have my last day with everyone, they said they'd organised a cake and all !
:(


----------



## Aein

awww thats really unhappy dear hopeful, i wish that will end as a good point for uoi 

Hopeful, by the way what treatment, dosge you used for PcOS, as for me today i started Metformin 500mg for 5 days afterthat 1000mg for next 50 days


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I never used metformin, my form of pcos is not insulin resistant so it would not help me at all.
I was put on clomid 50mg for 5 days a month to make me ovulate.
Without it I never got a period at all.

All I can say ladies is do not budget on working through your pregnancy, it can't always happen! 
I'm otherwise healthy, only gained 10 pounds my whole pregnancy, yet my Bp keeps creeping up!


----------



## Aein

sugarpi great that you have a god time now and ahead too :)

i also asked my dh for The Hobbit movie, hopefully we saw it tomorrow at home


----------



## Aein

yea hopeful i agree with you, but the type of PCOS i think dr must aware of tht, she told me u r nt diabetic but i am giving u dis to regulate your cycle to fertlized healthy egg

for me its always amazing tht my cycles always on time after 28 days but now withing 10 months while m living with dh continously, i feel it got disturbed sumtimes 2 days late sometimes 4 and now 9 days late, ehhh i hooe now this Met will effect positively soon


----------



## laurabe

Hi girls.. just checking in.. almost half way thru my first clomid 2ww.. just had my day 21 bloods done.. no symptoms apart from a bit of an appetite lol. Maybe its the clomid or maybe I'm going thru a greedy phase lol


----------



## nlk

Hi girls

Nexis, sending massive :hugs: your way. Thinking of you and your OH.

rach, congrats on your bfp! I will update the page for you :)

hopeful, sorry to hear you've been signed off work :nope: if it's best for bubs, though, it's worth it!

welcome to all the newbies as well!

I've been so crap on here recently, sorry everyone! I feel so down right now. I just got back from the hospital, and they have told me that they are stopping my treatment :cry: apparently OH's SA shows really low morphology and motility, and they have decided that it's not worth persuing drugs anymore. However, I'm pretty sure they are looking at the first one, as he had a second one done and my FS has never mentioned in a year that it was low...I can't imagine he would have let me do fertility treatment for a year without mentioning it, because surely it's then never been worth it?! Also, they have said that I'm not eligible for IUI (because of OH's SA) and that my only chance of ever getting pregnant is with ivf. I'm so heartbroken. I never thought I would be having to go through this. I'm not even old enough to go through ivf! So they said I can either wait until I get to the age where I am eligible for it on the nhs, where I can only have one cycle, or I can go privately, to CARE fertility Northampton.

I'm so upset. I don't even know what to do. How could they have let me have the drugs for a year, only to turn around and tell me that they have no chance of working?


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Nexis, sending massive :hugs: your way. Thinking of you and your OH.
> 
> rach, congrats on your bfp! I will update the page for you :)
> 
> hopeful, sorry to hear you've been signed off work :nope: if it's best for bubs, though, it's worth it!
> 
> welcome to all the newbies as well!
> 
> I've been so crap on here recently, sorry everyone! I feel so down right now. I just got back from the hospital, and they have told me that they are stopping my treatment :cry: apparently OH's SA shows really low morphology and motility, and they have decided that it's not worth persuing drugs anymore. However, I'm pretty sure they are looking at the first one, as he had a second one done and my FS has never mentioned in a year that it was low...I can't imagine he would have let me do fertility treatment for a year without mentioning it, because surely it's then never been worth it?! Also, they have said that I'm not eligible for IUI (because of OH's SA) and that my only chance of ever getting pregnant is with ivf. I'm so heartbroken. I never thought I would be having to go through this. I'm not even old enough to go through ivf! So they said I can either wait until I get to the age where I am eligible for it on the nhs, where I can only have one cycle, or I can go privately, to CARE fertility Northampton.
> 
> I'm so upset. I don't even know what to do. How could they have let me have the drugs for a year, only to turn around and tell me that they have no chance of working?

So sorry to hear this :hugs: I had no idea there was a lower age limit for ivf.


----------



## jojolabobo

nlk said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Nexis, sending massive :hugs: your way. Thinking of you and your OH.
> 
> rach, congrats on your bfp! I will update the page for you :)
> 
> hopeful, sorry to hear you've been signed off work :nope: if it's best for bubs, though, it's worth it!
> 
> welcome to all the newbies as well!
> 
> I've been so crap on here recently, sorry everyone! I feel so down right now. I just got back from the hospital, and they have told me that they are stopping my treatment :cry: apparently OH's SA shows really low morphology and motility, and they have decided that it's not worth persuing drugs anymore. However, I'm pretty sure they are looking at the first one, as he had a second one done and my FS has never mentioned in a year that it was low...I can't imagine he would have let me do fertility treatment for a year without mentioning it, because surely it's then never been worth it?! Also, they have said that I'm not eligible for IUI (because of OH's SA) and that my only chance of ever getting pregnant is with ivf. I'm so heartbroken. I never thought I would be having to go through this. I'm not even old enough to go through ivf! So they said I can either wait until I get to the age where I am eligible for it on the nhs, where I can only have one cycle, or I can go privately, to CARE fertility Northampton.
> 
> I'm so upset. I don't even know what to do. How could they have let me have the drugs for a year, only to turn around and tell me that they have no chance of working?

Hi Hun,

I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs::hugs: If you think they are looking at the wrong results could you not ask them to doa new SA? I've heard even something as simple as DP having a cold can affect quality of his swimmers for the next 3 months.

I'd never heard of an age limit of IVF either? I know its hard but try to keep your chin up positivity helps and a friend of mine who have been trying for 5 years just had a beautiful baby boy whilst waiting for IVF so there is always hope :hugs:


Sorry I've been missing recently ladies, DH kept insisting that 'thinking about it and reading all those forums on the internet is not helping you get preggo' so I bet him that even if i stopped for a month I would not get pregnant! and I havent, but at least I've proved my point :)

Congrats to the BFP's!


----------



## nlk

They did another SA...that's the issue! The numbers they read off didn't sound like the numbers from the second one...and I remember having to give the fs MY copy of it because he didn't know a second one had been done! So I have this gut feeling that the person I saw today didn't know either, which is why they've pretty much kicked me out :(

here, you have to be 23 before you are able to be put on the waiting list for ivf. I have left a voicemail with the fertility clinic, in the hope that they will give me a call and let me know what info they had. I so wish I had realised whilst I was in there, because it would have been so much easier to do it then, rather than chasing them after having been discharged from them altogether! I was just too upset to even think straight :(


----------



## Aein

:hugs::hugs: nik dear, dont be upset just be positive and relax, just keep in your when there"s a will there"s a way too :flower:

stay blessed dear, God will listen you just put faith on him :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nlk, I'm so sorry to hear this, I hope u get it sorted! If not I'd be asking for a repeat SA, even if u have to pay for it! 
You have just turned 21 right? So 2 years til your eligible? 
If not do you just pay for the ivf? It's not covered here, my step sister had 6 failed rounds at $5,000 a go.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Getting a little "to do" bag organised for tomorrow, booked into the day stay section of the hospital for monitoring and bp checks every half hour to try figure out why its rising, and prob getting pre e testing done again. At least this time I will be prepared for 7 hours of boredom! 

Best if luck to you laurabe, sending lucky clomid dust your way! Hoping everyone is doing well!


----------



## katherinegrey

Oh nlk I'm so sorry to hear that honey :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

sorry to hear this nlk, i would say its medical neglegence (spell??) and i would be asking some very serious questions. Thats what i dont understand about ttc and the nhs.....your either too young, too old, too thin or to big and even when they know theres a problem they wont help until you nag them for months on end.
I hope you find a way hun :hug:

Katherinegrey your baby boy is so handsom! Congratulations and lots of h&h!!

Hopeful enjoy your resting now and preparing for baby. Feet up, tv on and loads of relaxing! Not long now!

Laurabe i do hope the clomid has worked! Fx!


Afm i logged on to say im giving bnb a bit of a break now. Its christmas so dp and i are.going to relax and hope for an xmas conception lol! Im cd63, cramps, moods and mega appetite increase but yet another bfn.....
Im guessing if no af before 11th jan (fs day) i will be given provera etc. 
Anyways, just thought id give bnb a break for now. I just feel like....whatever happens happens. No af for 63 days, not normal but nothing i can do about it. Worrying wont help.

So, stay safe and positive and i hope you all have a merry christmas and new year!!
Speak soon love joanne xxxx
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Aein

mumface, enjoy your time dear stay safe n happy

Marry Christmas and New Year wishes to you also, hugs


----------



## Vinesha

Hello can i join... I m new to this group ttc with pcos ...First iui failed now trying naturally not able to ovulate without medicines ...
This time thought of trying with herbs started having evecare capsule and m2 tone syrup , speman for dh for low count from himalaya drug store ...it's a natural way without side affects but long term for best results (3-6 months).will let u know guys if its worth giving a try

Me 25 pcos 
Dh 32 low sperm count with infections 
Ttc 22 months 

Baby dust to all the ladies hoping for the best to happen all z well !


----------



## Aein

welcone Vinesha in our group, hope we all will get rid of it and got lots of babies v soon


----------



## StellaBella24

Enjoy Xmas Mumface...you're right. Take a break...eat, drink and be merry.x

Nlk...I cant imagine how heartbroken and frustrated and bloody angry you must be feeling!! Wish I could say something to make it all better. Thinking of you.xxx


----------



## nexis

Welcome Vinesha :hi:

Mumface I hope your break from BnB does the trick. Have a fab Christmas :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

:cry:
Just thought id pop in. I cant imagine the pain those poor families in newtown are going through. taking your child to school only to learn they have been killed by a complete psychopath. Eeuugghh its horrible and sad beyond words.
I visited my sister yesterday and my nephew is 6 and i just wanted to hug him and not let him go. 
Im not even a parent yet but its really made me sad hearing about it.
My prayers go out to all those affected. RIP little angels.


----------



## Aein

yea Mumface RIP to all those angels exactly, we r atleast Human and Humanity learn us to be loving n caring with eachother, either we just laugh n kill others, so poor


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nlk, we should be on 22 bfp when u add rach?


----------



## jojolabobo

mumface26 said:


> :cry:
> Just thought id pop in. I cant imagine the pain those poor families in newtown are going through. taking your child to school only to learn they have been killed by a complete psychopath. Eeuugghh its horrible and sad beyond words.
> I visited my sister yesterday and my nephew is 6 and i just wanted to hug him and not let him go.
> Im not even a parent yet but its really made me sad hearing about it.
> My prayers go out to all those affected. RIP little angels.

RIP! It's literally so heartbreaking those poor babies :(


----------



## nlk

hopeful...I hadn't even added her yet. The front page was messing about, and wouldn't load properly, so I've literally JUST added her on.

mumface, I hope the break does you good. Hope you have a lovely christmas :hugs:

jojo, just wanted to say I love your pic! Definitely the way forward!

The hospital called me back yesterday, and said that the person who discharged me hadn't given a reason for doing so...I told them that the reason she gave us was male factor infertility, and they said they would look into it, because they had looked at my notes and that definitely wasn't a factor. So I should be hearing back from them by the end of the week. Really hoping I can get back in! I booked an appt with my gp for friday, and I'm planning on asking to be referred back there because I've changed my mind about doing superov, if the hospital are still messing me about.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hope u get somewhere nlk, they sound bloody useless!


----------



## nlk

I know. They're really getting on my nerves now! But I don't want to just give up, and wait for ivf.

I can't remember if I replied to your question about the ivf here, hopeful. I will be allowed one round on the nhs, so wouldn't have to pay for it, because I don't already have any children, and meet all of their criteria. But, I would have to wait until april 2014, which is when I turn 23, in order to get it. If that fails, or I want another child, or I want to do ivf before then, I would have to go private. The cost would be around £4000. Unless they decide that I'm eligible for egg sharing, which would reduce the cost massively!


----------



## jojolabobo

NLK sounds like a massive pain! Just keep nagging them its the only way I got anywhere when hospital was messing me about! 

Hope it works out well for you though!

xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

That is 16 months away nlk :( but at least its good to know u have that as a backup plan!
Hopefully new year gives a fresh start for everyone!


----------



## nlk

I know :( we're trying to decide whether we are happy to wait that long, or whether we want to go through ivf privately before then. Or whether to try other things in the meantime. But trying to just relax and not think too much into it until I've heard back from the hospital this week!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

What are your options left before that? You've done clomid and femara, what now?


----------



## nlk

If they are stopping treatment, then i just have to wait until ivf. They're basically saying that there is no chance I will get pregnant without ivf, therefore they're not willing to try. I know this is wrong, in my mind though. So they've told me to just keep trying, and basically hope for a miracle in the meantime. But I'm completely annovulatory..I went around a year without AF because doctors didn't take me seriously. So I know in my mind, that it's unlikely to happen.

If they stand by this decision, and refuse any more treatment, I am going to try agnus castus, in the hope that it will at least give me AF. I'm refusing to go back on the pill, because of how awful it makes me feel! Not that they offered it when they discharged me anyway :roll:


----------



## sue_88

nlk said:


> If they are stopping treatment, then i just have to wait until ivf. They're basically saying that there is no chance I will get pregnant without ivf, therefore they're not willing to try. I know this is wrong, in my mind though. So they've told me to just keep trying, and basically hope for a miracle in the meantime. But I'm completely annovulatory..I went around a year without AF because doctors didn't take me seriously. So I know in my mind, that it's unlikely to happen.
> 
> If they stand by this decision, and refuse any more treatment, I am going to try agnus castus, in the hope that it will at least give me AF. I'm refusing to go back on the pill, because of how awful it makes me feel! Not that they offered it when they discharged me anyway :roll:

Have you tried Soy? It worked for me, to help me ovulate and I concieved the cycle before I was due clomid. Possibly worth a try?


----------



## nlk

I have been thinking about it, sue, but I'm not entirely sure how to take it?! Is it safe to take in pregnancy? Because that was the thing that put me off of AC...you should only take it up until ovulation, but having no natural cycle means I don't know if/when I ovulate :wacko: Is it the same with soy?


----------



## StellaBella24

Nlk...Agnus Castus tincture version worked great for me...worth a go. I know lots of people dont like to use opks but maybe if you did temping for one cycle to see if u ovulate on it? Maybe if you see no ovulation detected after a 4-6weeks then stop temping to keep the stressing to a minimum?

I did the tablet form for 2-3 mnths with no AF but had a 5 week cycle on both tincture cycles I did...and conceived on both? GL.xxx


----------



## jojolabobo

I would def give ac a shot i took it for 5 months and it brought my cycles down and even though I've stopped taking it this month (was told not to try month before op so we just having a break from all ttc things) my af still came after 40 days which is good for me. So it must do something and I'm sure if I'd have stayed on it it would have made me ov. Next time I think I will use the tincture though as it Stella has had such a good result  x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I agree nlk, try herbal, you've got nothing to lose and its worked for so many!


----------



## nlk

StellaBella24 said:


> Nlk...Agnus Castus tincture version worked great for me...worth a go. I know lots of people dont like to use opks but maybe if you did temping for one cycle to see if u ovulate on it? Maybe if you see no ovulation detected after a 4-6weeks then stop temping to keep the stressing to a minimum?
> 
> I did the tablet form for 2-3 mnths with no AF but had a 5 week cycle on both tincture cycles I did...and conceived on both? GL.xxx

That definitely sounds worth a shot! Did you have irregular cycles before, or no cycles? Also, what was the dose you took? With/without food? I don't really know much about it...but am going to have to give it a go. I have no problem temping, or using opks, just to see.

The hospital called me back this morning. My fs has sided with the registrar, and agreed that my only way forward is ivf. I'm so gutted. Apparently it's because OHs SA shows that it varies too much...but they only have two to go on, and I know a lot of people who have a second one done because the first is low...it could be low because of anything, and doesn't mean that it jumps that much from month to month! I'm so upset with them, I just feel so crushed...so we either wait 18 months for one free round of ivf, or go private.


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> StellaBella24 said:
> 
> 
> Nlk...Agnus Castus tincture version worked great for me...worth a go. I know lots of people dont like to use opks but maybe if you did temping for one cycle to see if u ovulate on it? Maybe if you see no ovulation detected after a 4-6weeks then stop temping to keep the stressing to a minimum?
> 
> I did the tablet form for 2-3 mnths with no AF but had a 5 week cycle on both tincture cycles I did...and conceived on both? GL.xxx
> 
> That definitely sounds worth a shot! Did you have irregular cycles before, or no cycles? Also, what was the dose you took? With/without food? I don't really know much about it...but am going to have to give it a go. I have no problem temping, or using opks, just to see.
> 
> The hospital called me back this morning. My fs has sided with the registrar, and agreed that my only way forward is ivf. I'm so gutted. Apparently it's because OHs SA shows that it varies too much...but they only have two to go on, and I know a lot of people who have a second one done because the first is low...it could be low because of anything, and doesn't mean that it jumps that much from month to month! I'm so upset with them, I just feel so crushed...so we either wait 18 months for one free round of ivf, or go private.Click to expand...

So sorry to hear this nlk :hugs: I think I'm going to try soy next cycle to see if that helps. I hope you get some luck with AC xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I guess the question nlk is can u afford to pay it?
And if I do and it fails are u still eligible for the free round in 18 months or would that disqualify you from it, as they'd deem you financially can pay your own way?


----------



## nlk

Both me and OH have parents who have already said that, should it come to it, they will help us out financially. Along with money we have saved ourselves, as well, we could probably get away with doing a few rounds. I would still be able to do the round on the nhs, because I don't have to disclose that I've already had rounds elsewhere. Equally, if the one on the nhs failed here, we could move and not disclose that we've already had our free cycle elsewhere...if I moved back to essex, I would be entitled to three rounds. Meaning we could potentially get 4 rounds, funded. But it's the question of whether we want to move around that much.

OH was furious when I told him. He said that the reason they have given isn't really an argument, and he wants to take it further. I think I'm just going to start AC in the meantime and then see how we get on with that before I think too much about IVF. I don't want to do ivf first, then AC. I want to know that I've tried everything I possibly can before accepting ivf as my only option.


----------



## Aein

nik dear, i am really sad for you, no words here i can write nor they can accompany you, just i can see do as your mind says, do as ur dh says.... and yes you should try all possibilities before going to ivf, i am hopefull and i pray you got positive result before going for tht

my Dr cousin asked me why u nt go for ivf, but i refused because just 10 month going on we r trying, still we have many ways and luck may be touches us... atleast we try all ways before jumping to ivf


----------



## StellaBella24

Nlk...i had irregular cycles, varied from 6-10wks long before i tried clomid and then Agnus Castus. 
I took approx 15 drops three times a day. Sometimes took it with food, sometimes not.

Cant believe they are basing all this on 2 test results that were very different??? Surely a third is needed to see which result is the norm?
xxx


----------



## nlk

you would have thought!

I'm not impressed, at all. But I need to move on, and not give up. Thank you for all your lovely support. I love you guys! :hugs:

Definitely going to give it a go, stella. I've ordered some, and it should be here tomorrow! I'll see if it says anything on the bottle.


----------



## miss noodles

nlk said:


> you would have thought!
> 
> I'm not impressed, at all. But I need to move on, and not give up. Thank you for all your lovely support. I love you guys! :hugs:
> 
> Definitely going to give it a go, stella. I've ordered some, and it should be here tomorrow! I'll see if it says anything on the bottle.

Hey you, I've been stalking for a little while and just wanted to say I hope your luck changes soon and 2013 turns out to be much more positive than its current promise. 

Hope you all have a nice Christmas.
DH and I can't wait to say good riddance to 2012 in the hope that 2013 delivers us all a much calmer and happier year.

Best wishes to you all xx


----------



## sue_88

nlk said:


> I have been thinking about it, sue, but I'm not entirely sure how to take it?! Is it safe to take in pregnancy? Because that was the thing that put me off of AC...you should only take it up until ovulation, but having no natural cycle means I don't know if/when I ovulate :wacko: Is it the same with soy?

I've posted my protocol in another thread a while back about exactly what I took....I will go find it now and post it for you.


----------



## sue_88

Here you go NLK - Here is how I took my Soy. I treated it like Clomid, and did therefore not take it when I was pregnant.

I took all my tablets at bedtime with water, usually about 10-11pm.

Prenatal (including 400mcg FA)
1200mcg FA
30mg Vitamin B6
75mg Aspirin

CD 2-6: (to produce a few eggs)
200mg Soy Isoflavones (came in 40mg tablets, I took 5 here)

CD 7: (to mature the eggs)
80mg Soy Isoflavones (came in 40mg tablets, I took 2 here)

CD 8-9: (to further mature eggs)
40mg Soy Isoflavones (came in 40mg tablets, I took 1 here)

I ovulated on CD 20.
I used a heat pad every night on my tummy to keep the blood flow very good.
I had implantation bleeding from 12-14DPO, very scant.


----------



## sugarpi24

Today is gonna be a good day :) my progesterone is 13.3 which they want it over 10...so that's awesome and my TSH was 0.53 something like that...it was normal she said...so yayyy! Now I just wait tip Christmas and hope I get a BFP :) this week has been good. My gma gets to come home for Christmas too!! She is staying in a nursing home since she had hip surgery and they need to do therapy for it...so we are pretty pumped :) hope this good stuff keeps happening! Maybe we will get 1 million dollars in the mail...that would be awesome ;) lol good luck ladies!! Hope everyone has a good week. If your not I hope it gets better :)


----------



## nlk

Thanks for that, sue! That's really helpful :thumbup: So.....AC takes a while to build up in your system. What about soy? Do I just take it for those days? Can I take it with AC? Also, I don't know when I should start taking it. Can I just pick a day and call it CD1?


Sugarpi, really hoping that you get your bfp soon. FX for you!


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck, nlk! Thinking about you!


----------



## jojolabobo

nlk said:


> Thanks for that, sue! That's really helpful :thumbup: So.....AC takes a while to build up in your system. What about soy? Do I just take it for those days? Can I take it with AC? Also, I don't know when I should start taking it. Can I just pick a day and call it CD1?
> 
> 
> Sugarpi, really hoping that you get your bfp soon. FX for you!

Hi Hunnie, you can't take AC and Soy at the same time as they counter act each other like you can't take either of them if you are using clomid its the same thing.

xx


----------



## nexis

Finally got DH to ring the hospital today. The letter he had about his SA wasn't entirely clear - he had an appointment but it didn't say if that was when he had to take the sample in or if that was for a follow up. Good thing he rang as its actually for him to take in the sample :haha: so 21st January he'll be doing that and then hopefully I'll hear something about an appointment in February :)


----------



## jojolabobo

Yay pleased your getting some progress nexis! xx


----------



## nlk

glad you're moving forward, nexis!

Uhm...can anyone tell me where I can buy soy isoflavones in the uk? Holland and Barrett seem to be selling them in ridiculously high doses...


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> glad you're moving forward, nexis!
> 
> Uhm...can anyone tell me where I can buy soy isoflavones in the uk? Holland and Barrett seem to be selling them in ridiculously high doses...

I have some from tesco. I didn't buy them myself though, was sent them by a lovely lady on here from another thread who has got her bfp, so can't say how much they were.


----------



## sue_88

nlk said:


> Thanks for that, sue! That's really helpful :thumbup: So.....AC takes a while to build up in your system. What about soy? Do I just take it for those days? Can I take it with AC? Also, I don't know when I should start taking it. Can I just pick a day and call it CD1?
> 
> 
> Sugarpi, really hoping that you get your bfp soon. FX for you!


As for my experience, it didn't take any time to build up. I only used them that one month!! :)

Can you not get provera to start your cycle? I wouldn't know how it would work by just picking a day and starting that as 1. Although you never know, that could kick start your cycles? Worth a try maybe if you cant get provera.

I got my soy isos from Tesco. 40mg tablets. :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats on reaching 2nd tri sue!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Has anyone on here used Metformin who is not insulin resistant?


----------



## nexis

StayHopeful said:


> Has anyone on here used Metformin who is not insulin resistant?

I'm on 1000mg of met a day, and I've never been tested for insulin resistance.


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all! Finished work for two weeks today :) Yay!!

Plus...woke up today and for the first time in a week i dont feel sick! But of course now i'm worried as to why i dont feel sick...doh!

Pregnancy acne has been a b**ch this week...proper under the skin, horrible spots. I've caught lots of people looking at them this week :( 
Acne was always one of my pcos symptoms and so ofcourse i should have expected them to go crazy with these new hormones.

Hope you are all pretty much done for xmas and can relax and enjoy it.xxx


----------



## sue_88

hopefulfor1st said:


> Congrats on reaching 2nd tri sue!!

THANKS!! :) Had my scan today and everything perfect! Munchkin had hiccups, was kicking out and dancing all over the place!! So amazing


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StayHopeful said:


> Has anyone on here used Metformin who is not insulin resistant?

I asked my fs for met based on its weight loss side effect and he tested me and said no as I'm not insulin resistant it wouldn't benefit me


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi all! Finished work for two weeks today :) Yay!!
> 
> Plus...woke up today and for the first time in a week i dont feel sick! But of course now i'm worried as to why i dont feel sick...doh!
> 
> Pregnancy acne has been a b**ch this week...proper under the skin, horrible spots. I've caught lots of people looking at them this week :(
> Acne was always one of my pcos symptoms and so ofcourse i should have expected them to go crazy with these new hormones.
> 
> Hope you are all pretty much done for xmas and can relax and enjoy it.xxx

I've never ever had acne, yet now its HORRENDOUS, A nurse at the hospital tested me for pupps the other day as she thought it was a viral rash, theyre all over my face, my whole jaw line is red and inflamed and my chest and shoulders are covered in those real big whiteheads u can't pop!


----------



## StayHopeful

nexis said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone on here used Metformin who is not insulin resistant?
> 
> I'm on 1000mg of met a day, and I've never been tested for insulin resistance.Click to expand...

Did it help with regulating your cycles? If so, how long did it take to start working?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone on here used Metformin who is not insulin resistant?
> 
> I'm on 1000mg of met a day, and I've never been tested for insulin resistance.Click to expand...

It would've been done with your testosterone blood test to confirm pcos


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone on here used Metformin who is not insulin resistant?
> 
> I'm on 1000mg of met a day, and I've never been tested for insulin resistance.Click to expand...
> 
> It would've been done with your testosterone blood test to confirm pcosClick to expand...

Doesn't it require a fasting blood test? That's what I was told and I've never had one of those. Doctor just said my testosterone was slightly up as that was the only thing they tested me for the first time before being referred, then again before I got the met for testosterone, FSH, LH and progesterone.


----------



## Katerz

Hey ladies,

Just popped by to wish you all a happy Christmas & hope 2013 brings you all that you ask for.

Still keeping fingers crossed for you.

Xxxxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone on here used Metformin who is not insulin resistant?
> 
> I'm on 1000mg of met a day, and I've never been tested for insulin resistance.Click to expand...
> 
> It would've been done with your testosterone blood test to confirm pcosClick to expand...
> 
> Doesn't it require a fasting blood test? That's what I was told and I've never had one of those. Doctor just said my testosterone was slightly up as that was the only thing they tested me for the first time before being referred, then again before I got the met for testosterone, FSH, LH and progesterone.Click to expand...


I never fasted for mine. 
Doc just did them all in one go.


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone on here used Metformin who is not insulin resistant?
> 
> I'm on 1000mg of met a day, and I've never been tested for insulin resistance.Click to expand...
> 
> It would've been done with your testosterone blood test to confirm pcosClick to expand...
> 
> Doesn't it require a fasting blood test? That's what I was told and I've never had one of those. Doctor just said my testosterone was slightly up as that was the only thing they tested me for the first time before being referred, then again before I got the met for testosterone, FSH, LH and progesterone.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never fasted for mine.
> Doc just did them all in one go.Click to expand...

Then either my doctor was wrong or I didn't have it done. Either way, even if it was done, they haven't told me I'm insulin resistant.


----------



## nlk

I don't think I was checked...so maybe the protocol is different here? I definitely had my hormone levels checked though. That was the first thing they did.


----------



## Aein

Sugarpi, woow thats good ro know and see my level TSH goes on to 4 and Dr also recommends it as normal but dosage i am still taking in morning on fasting

alsi i am on Metformin now from kast 9 days, i hope too we all get sumthing new and change with our body soon


----------



## nexis

StayHopeful said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone on here used Metformin who is not insulin resistant?
> 
> I'm on 1000mg of met a day, and I've never been tested for insulin resistance.Click to expand...
> 
> Did it help with regulating your cycles? If so, how long did it take to start working?Click to expand...

I started taking it in July and was already into a long cycle, which ended on cd 135 in September. Since then it's been 36 days, 35 days and I'm on cd 26 today. Before the 135 day cycle I had one that was 167 days and the first cycle after stopping bcp which was 60 days. The 167 day one only ended after taking norethisterone. I'd say it has definitely been the metformin that had shortened and regulated my cycles.


----------



## Aein

Hey all Young & Sweet Ladies...:flower:

get rid of all tensuons n worries this time

be Happy Smile, Cheers n say .., Happy Christmas to everyone :cloud9::happydance:

spend ur event very happily with your family, lots of hugs :hugs:

do share event pics with us


----------



## nexis

Aein said:


> Hey all Young & Sweet Ladies...:flower:
> 
> get rid of all tensuons n worries this time
> 
> be Happy Smile, Cheers n say .., Happy Christmas to everyone :cloud9::happydance:
> 
> spend ur event very happily with your family, lots of hugs :hugs:
> 
> do share event pics with us

Happy Christmas to you, and to everyone else :) I hope everyone has a fab day tomorrow! It was DH's birthday yesterday so we went to his parents for a meal. Got a relaxing evening doing nothing today after he finishes work and then all go tomorrow, going to see my parents in the morning and then to his parents for lunch. :happydance:


----------



## Aein

woow thts cool nexis, enjoy ur time, hugs


----------



## laurabe

Merry Christmas everyone..

I'm on my 1st round of clomid,, 15dpo today and still no AF but plenty of BFN's :/ usually my LP is 13 days so dont know whats going on.. waiting for the hospital calling back with my 21 day blood results..

Xmas is a welcome distraction


----------



## Aein

laurabe, yes dear you must go for blood test, i pray n hope u got your bfp this time to make ur Christmas more cherishful, hugs


----------



## hopefulfor1st

laurabe said:


> Merry Christmas everyone..
> 
> I'm on my 1st round of clomid,, 15dpo today and still no AF but plenty of BFN's :/ usually my LP is 13 days so dont know whats going on.. waiting for the hospital calling back with my 21 day blood results..
> 
> Xmas is a welcome
> 
> distraction

I ovulated late on clomid , cd22 blood was only a 7 but cd29 was 34 (10-15 is minimum to get/ sustain pregnancy) so they think I had just ovulated at time of first bloods


----------



## Aein

wooow good for you hopeful, cherish :)

i am also on CD13 today, dun know when will i O or not :s


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just saying don't give up laurabe if your blood test isn't positive for ov it may have just been a bit later!


----------



## nexis

I hope everyone had a fab Christmas Day! We're off to see the rest of my family this afternoon, and then over to my inlaws for fry up and some board games this evening :) have a lovely Boxing Day :D


----------



## mumface26

Hi all! I hope you all had a fab xmas day. I did.......dp proposed to me :happydance:
I was opening a dressing gown and out fell a little black box and i seriously didnt twig until dp picked it up and asked "will you marry me?" omg i cried lol! We always said we would marry one day but i didnt expect a proposal lol! 

Happy boxing day everyone! Off to dp's mums now for roast pork mmmm yum!

(cd73, bfn 24/12.....oh well, nearly time for fs)


----------



## sugarpi24

Omg congrats mumface!!! Have you set a date yet? :) so excited for you :)


----------



## laurabe

hopefulfor1st said:


> Just saying don't give up laurabe if your blood test isn't positive for ov it may have just been a bit later!

Ive not got my day 21 results the hospital didnt call me back and closed for xmas hols. Im feeling a bit miffed though cos with Clomid I got pos digi OPK on CD15, thought I O'd on CD16 cos i had O pains but now nothing. So if I didnt O even after the LH surge on CD15 what is the point of the clomid, and what would have stopped me from Ovulating.? :shrug:

aarrgghhh sorry for rant, just wish things were more simple... when AF didnt show I really thought I was getting my xmas BFP but not to be..

anyway I will just need to focus on making a 2013 minime lol


----------



## StellaBella24

Mumface: MASSIVE congratulations!!!!!!!!!!
How exciting! Yay! xxxxx

Laurabe: I didnt O on Clomid until cd 29 on both rounds. I was on lowest dose of 50mg and think it needed upping but i only did 2 rounds then we took a break until OH got his swimmers tested...luckily we didnt have to get that far before we got our bfp.

I got to see my little blueberry in an early scan on Xmas eve as we had a bit of a scare when i passed some blood clots and had stabbing pains. All seemed fine and i got to see the heartbeating :)


----------



## mumface26

sugarpi24 said:


> Omg congrats mumface!!! Have you set a date yet? :) so excited for you :)

No dates set yet but we want 2014 wedding as hoping 2013 will be baby year. wont have a huge budget either (£1000) doesnt sound like alot but im an expert in cost cutting and making it look good. Dp mum has offered to make our wedding cake and im making.my own invites.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yay, congrats lady!!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Awesome :) congrats again :)


----------



## Aein

woow so exciting mumface, congrats dear and very very happy days ahead


----------



## mumface26

Christmas is over way too soon. DP has gone back to work today and I am off work until new years eve and, I never thought I'd say this.....Im board!
Yes I would rather be at home than at work but there is nothing to do. 
I have no baking ingredients left so can't bake a cake plus Im board of eating, nothing on TV, appartment is clean as I did a huge cleaning session at the weekend, few bits of washing to do and apart from that I am board.
I get like this every year at this time. December 27th I'm always slobbed out at home wondering why we spend and eat so much at xmas. 
All this for one day of the year. I dont even make this much fuss about my or dp's birthday.
Then I think next xmas I will do it differently. I wont spend as much, eat as much, cook or bake as much, send as many cards......you get my drift.

I dont like new years eve, never have. I have only been out once on new years eve and it was a nightmare! they put 60p extra on every drink and trying to get a cab home was impossible never mind expensive! I didnt get home til 5:50am due to trying to get a cab then i spent all of new years day hung over and sleepy which wasnt great as my mum and dad had invited friends and family round for a buffet and drinks and i looked like death warmed up.
We are working on new years eve, I finish at 6pm and DP finishes at 3pm. All we are doing is getting a take away, DP gets a few beers in and we watch TV, basically a typical night in for us.

Im trying to look forward now to next year. So what I havent had a period since october 13th, big deal I have pcos, am I bothered i prob dont ovulate...? There is help out there for me and all of us ladies so I end this post on a high by saying 2013 will be the year of the bfp's for this thread :thumbup:

:dust: to all and a very happy and healthy new year!!
:dust:


----------



## jojolabobo

Congrats Mumface!!! :wedding: How exciting!!! x


----------



## nlk

awww congrats mumface!! so exciting! 

completely get where you're coming from...I think there is so much stress, and that's definitely something I am going to try and reduce in the new year. I'm not defeated yet!


----------



## nexis

Huge congrats mumface :happydance: I made all our invites, so much cheaper!

Afm, AF has arrived today so I'm now down to a 30 day cycle :D and I'm happy about that, but also rather happy as DH and I went to town earlier and used our wedding money that was left over to buy ourselves a new iPhone 5 each :dance: think my mum wants my 3GS so gonna go transfer everything now :)


----------



## jojolabobo

I totally get what you are saying mumface...don't ask me why but I just got the feeling that 2013 is going to be a good year! 

Bring on all the BFP's xxx


----------



## CocoMia

Congrats Mumface!! What exciting news!

Hope everyone had a love xmas and I agree; we have to look forward to a new year and a fresh start.

One of my new year're resolutions is to look after myself better. Not just food and health wise but emotionally as well. I want to try and stop beating myself up over things, especially PCOS.

I'm going to stick to a healthier diet, increase my green tea and decrease my Starbucks!! Start doing more exercise (running and more dancing) and treat myself when I start to feel down about the whole sorry journey rather than making myself feel bad for my body not working as it "should"

I hope everyone's having a great time off and relaxing - first time I have truly felt relaxed in ages! (Might be all the chocolate)

Take care and xmassy and new year wishes

Coco x


----------



## sue_88

Congrats Mumface what a fab Christmas!

I had a wonderful one, surrounded by family all looking after me. Here's to 2013 and the birth of my beautiful Munchkin!


----------



## jojolabobo

Concomia - that sounds like a fab way to go forward I'm going into 2013 with a similar attitude! 

2013 new year new start! Go us!  x


----------



## laurabe

Got a call today to say my progesterone level was too high..

I've to go for an internal scan on CD12

*sigh*


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, mumface!

Laurabe, I've never heard of progesterone being too high... I've had it be 82 and 91 before in cycles and my doctor thought that was great. How high is yours?


----------



## Katerz

Yay congrats mumface!

£1,000 budget is TOTALLY do-able, my bestie got hitched on around £500 inc her dress!


----------



## laurabe

StayHopeful said:


> Congrats, mumface!
> 
> Laurabe, I've never heard of progesterone being too high... I've had it be 82 and 91 before in cycles and my doctor thought that was great. How high is yours?

She said it was over 100 and says they want to check the clomid isn't over stimulating me.


----------



## mumface26

Families can be so irritating! We went to my sisters yesterday for a get tovether and it was so bring. But what pissed me off was their look of dissapointment when i said it wont be a huge wedding for me and dp. It will be a registry office then a hot buffet and party in the evening.
Then i was asked where i am going to get my dress made, "dunno, monsoon do a lovely collection or maybe jazz a plain dress up and dp will get his suit from burtons or something"
"so your not getting it made?" sis in law piped up. "if i find £600 down back of the sofa then yes but until then no."
I then had offers of let me make your invites, let me do the wedding favours......FAVOURS?? Wtf? 
We left her house laughing to ourselves. They all expect a traditional, all singimg all dancing white wedding. Nahhh not me! The only tradition i want is me spending the night before at my parents house, borrowed, old, new and blue.
Dp wants me to have a dress like the woman off guns n roses november rain video, that wud give them smth to talk about. Or we shud go get married in vegas dressed as elvis lol!
My family mean well but its too overwhelming sometimes. They say every little girl dreams of her wedding day.....i didnt! I dreamt of been a mum but weddings never entered my head.
Sorry to rant but they pissed me off yesterday.
Had a cuddle of my baby niece yesterday, shes 6months now and sooooo cute! Hopimg shes kick started my hormones.

Happy new year girls! 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Aein

hugs mumface, i pray you must celebrate ur day of life as u and ur dh wishes.....

Happy new year to all of you Ladies, may this year brings lot of happubess and baby dust over all of us


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Families can be so irritating! We went to my sisters yesterday for a get tovether and it was so bring. But what pissed me off was their look of dissapointment when i said it wont be a huge wedding for me and dp. It will be a registry office then a hot buffet and party in the evening.
> Then i was asked where i am going to get my dress made, "dunno, monsoon do a lovely collection or maybe jazz a plain dress up and dp will get his suit from burtons or something"
> "so your not getting it made?" sis in law piped up. "if i find £600 down back of the sofa then yes but until then no."
> I then had offers of let me make your invites, let me do the wedding favours......FAVOURS?? Wtf?
> We left her house laughing to ourselves. They all expect a traditional, all singimg all dancing white wedding. Nahhh not me! The only tradition i want is me spending the night before at my parents house, borrowed, old, new and blue.
> Dp wants me to have a dress like the woman off guns n roses november rain video, that wud give them smth to talk about. Or we shud go get married in vegas dressed as elvis lol!
> My family mean well but its too overwhelming sometimes. They say every little girl dreams of her wedding day.....i didnt! I dreamt of been a mum but weddings never entered my head.
> Sorry to rant but they pissed me off yesterday.
> Had a cuddle of my baby niece yesterday, shes 6months now and sooooo cute! Hopimg shes kick started my hormones.
> 
> Happy new year girls!
> Xxxxxx

I had a dress similar to that for my hens do! Will post a pic tomorrow when I'm at my pc!


----------



## mumface26

Happy new year hopeful! Think you may hve been the first on this thread to see 2013.
This time difference makes my head spin! Its 1:48pm in the uk and yet you have just welcomed in 2013!
And then our friends in the usa are still in the morning in some parts?!!


----------



## Aein

:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







398768_4288156399233_1449145625_n.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2









images-8.jpeg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's 1am here and I'm just crawling into bed! 
Can officially say baby is due this month now. 
Have a good and safe night to all u ladies just kicking it off! Hope the new year brings u everything u want xx


----------



## Aein

hopeful thx for wishes dear, i wish u a blessful happy new year alongwith little baby inside , muaaah


----------



## StellaBella24

Happy New Year all. Hope we all get our 2013 babies and/or bfps.xxxx


----------



## nexis

Happy new year! :dust: to everyone waiting for their bfp's


----------



## Katerz

Happy new year ladies xxx


----------



## mumface26

Happy new year ladies!

My appointment has changed now to 18th jan but its only a week later so no biggy.
Dp was discussing it with me last night and he said to ask for provera if af doesnt come and also ask for clomid. I aked how he knew to do that and he said hes been reading up on pcos and stuff they can do. Dp is hell bent on a bfp this year. He said if we have a boy he will be his mini best man at our wedding awwwww cute!!

I just hope this fs is good. My doctor said to tell fs we have been ttc just over a year now and to malr up some af dates if need be. Which reminds me im now cd80 oooh err....
Had cramps on and off, occasionaly tender nipples but nothing. Giving up on checkimg cm and cp as mine changes daily.

New years resolutions......be more organised, stop snoozing my alarm clock on a work day and eat less junk food. I dont see how dieting is hard for me, i quit smoking 5yrs ago so if i can kick the ciggies then i can kick the junk food.....?


----------



## Aein

mumface had you tried Metformin?? if no so i suggest you give it a chsnce first, i have read many positive response of it and even i am also on Met now a days although my cycleys monthly coming but 2-3 days updown


----------



## Mrs.B.

Happy new year ladies x


----------



## mumface26

Awww mrsb your little girl is soooo adorable! Lots of h&h!

Aein i havent tried metformin because my doctor has never perscribed it to me. Maybe i.will mention it to the fs. That reminds me to ring the doctor tomorrow about my insulin and glucose results.


----------



## Aein

Mrs B, new year wishes to you also and please my warm hug for this cuto choni mono little girl <3

mumface, ye better to do what Dr prescribed, as for me when i reached here to husband we wait for 4 months but no positive result, so then we visit dr, and she gives me clomid, 2 months i take it but no result, meanwhile had a live chat wiht my Dr cousin she is in America, and she asked me why are you taking clomid, instead of not doing tests of yourself and dh... that time i thought about it and on next visit to dr i discuss with her what my cousin said to me

believe me after that long time procedures my follicles study tests, dh tests and yes dh motility was some low and my follicles were not maturing... and in the meantime my cycle got disturbed first time in my af life 11 days late , and what my blood testvclears i have some high tsh level, huh

so last month when i visit dr to check my tsh level, which are normal now, she confirmed i have PCOS thats why follicles not maturing and no O, and now 3 weeks i am on Met, let see what outcome came by next week as my af due... may be af may be bfp.... if af arrive so will visit dr and she will give me clomid with Met...

so here just hooe with God.... may he shower us with babies dust, aamin


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks mumface and Aein, lots of :dust: to you


----------



## Rach28

Happy New Year to you all ladies - I'm wishing for lots of lovely BFP's in 2013 :thumbup:

Congrats on the proposal mumface :happydance: Do your wedding exactly as you want it is what I say. 
We did just that, no family, just some close friends, 8 of us in total in a stunning hotel and it was a fabulous day! Think we spent about £1200 which included my amazballs petrol blue and black dress with huge hooped netting underneath (which was about £60 from china via ebay) we don't do traditional and I never dreamed of a wedding day either as a little girl.....


----------



## mumface26

Rach28 said:


> Happy New Year to you all ladies - I'm wishing for lots of lovely BFP's in 2013 :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats on the proposal mumface :happydance: Do your wedding exactly as you want it is what I say.
> We did just that, no family, just some close friends, 8 of us in total in a stunning hotel and it was a fabulous day! Think we spent about £1200 which included my amazballs petrol blue and black dress with huge hooped netting underneath (which was about £60 from china via ebay) we don't do traditional and I never dreamed of a wedding day either as a little girl.....

Im actually enjoying this wedding planning stuff to be honest. I need dp to pull his finger and help me set a date soon. Ive picked a lovely dress from bhs https://m.bhs.co.uk/mt/www.bhs.co.u...90&categoryId=471562&parent_categoryId=471149
Hope u can click the link. And id like a purple furry shrug to go with it.


----------



## StellaBella24

I really like the dress Mumface. It would be easy to accessorize as you wanted.x


----------



## sugarpi24

Very pretty dress mumface :)


----------



## nexis

The dress is lovely mumface :)


----------



## jojolabobo

That Dress is gorg mumface!

Just wondering ladies, dose anyone here suffer from Acid Reflux, I've had it badly most of my life. And I was talking to a lady at work who has pcos and she said that her and both her sisters suffer from Acid Reflux and PCOS and apparently there is a proven link between the two.

Just thought it would be interesting to know!

Friday today :happydance: YAY! hope everyone has good plans for the weekend! xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Never had acid reflux til I fell pregnant, now I vomit mucus at 2am daily!! 
Sorry to say if you've got it now it'll be horrendous when pregnant


----------



## jojolabobo

jojolabobo said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Never had acid reflux til I fell pregnant, now I vomit mucus at 2am daily!!
> Sorry to say if you've got it now it'll be horrendous when pregnant
> 
> Yeah it probably will :( But I've had it for years so it doesn't really bother me it's just part of life and I'd gladly have it for the chance to get a baby x
> 
> Sorry your suffering with it though, it's not nice! Hopefully will go away soon when you get your lil bubbie :baby: xxxxClick to expand...


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've always suffered with heartburn/acid reflux. Suprisingly it wasn't any worse when pregnant, and my baby was born with a full head of hair :haha:


----------



## jojolabobo

She looks Gorgeous Mrs B! And that is defo a full head of hair :) xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I didn't know what it was for ages lol. 
Was just in bed crying at night cos it was burning and making me vomit constantly! 
Then, the other day I was in the back of my friends car and I vomited up acid that was orange from Doritos on my hand and didn't wanna tell my friends lol. So I wiped it on a tissue but I'm sure u could smell it! No Doritos since lol,
Zantac is AMAZING though!
Gaviscon was going nothing but Zantac def helps, try it!
2 weeks ago at my scan they said bub just has hair around the back and sides like an old person lol. I can't believe they can see hair!!


----------



## nexis

I get terrible acid reflux and so does my best friend who also has pcos. I find that gaviscon works brilliantly for me, and I've also tried ranitidine which was good too. Failing having anything like that in the house, a cup of milky tea normally helps.


----------



## jojolabobo

Nexis & Mrs B - So that's another 2 ladies on here with PCOS and Acid Reflux, can't believe I wasn't made more aware of it as I saw doctors about Acid Reflux for years (because it caused damage to my asophogus for a while causing it to close)

Hopeful for 1st - Nexis is exactly right Milk is really amazing for helping with acid reflux, if its bad I drink a glass before each meal and it really helps.

I used to take Lanzoprosol from Doc but have stopped that since TTC becuase its harmful for baby if you get pregnant so gaviscon and milk it is for me lol!

xx


----------



## Butterfly14

Hi ladies, im a sufferer of pcos and reflux too. Ive tried everything, and theres only two things that help me, milk and fruity antacids (like Tums in the UK).x


----------



## nexis

Butterfly14 said:


> Hi ladies, im a sufferer of pcos and reflux too. Ive tried everything, and theres only two things that help me, milk and fruity antacids (like Tums in the UK).x

Welcome :hi:


----------



## mumface26

I never get heartburn or reflux so i guess im lucky in that sense. I do temd.to get bloated easily though.
Ok.so my oily skin is really pissing me off. Just showered so feel fresh amd clean now but give me a couple hours and i will be oily again. My forehead, nose and chin.
Ive tried clearasil products, clean and clear products, simple products, clinique, clarins and even supermarkets own brands. Ive tried tea tree from avon and various facial wipes. Ive even tried just using water to wash my face but didnt feel clean. I have now taken to carrying.face wipes with me to work so i can freshen up part way through the day. But then im oily within the hour.
I cant wear make up, my hair goes oily so it needs to be washed daily which has dried the ends out badly.

What products would anyone reccomend to me if any?


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> I didn't know what it was for ages lol.
> Was just in bed crying at night cos it was burning and making me vomit constantly!
> Then, the other day I was in the back of my friends car and I vomited up acid that was orange from Doritos on my hand and didn't wanna tell my friends lol. So I wiped it on a tissue but I'm sure u could smell it! No Doritos since lol,
> Zantac is AMAZING though!
> Gaviscon was going nothing but Zantac def helps, try it!
> 2 weeks ago at my scan they said bub just has hair around the back and sides like an old person lol. I can't believe they can see hair!!

i love cheesy doritos mmmmm yum! But after reading your post im not too sure.....:sick:


----------



## mumface26

And my pours are visable on my nose and chin and have been since my teens. I didnt care about them til a girl in school laughed at them right in my face. I was 15 and since then ive been really aware of them.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> And my pours are visable on my nose and chin and have been since my teens. I didnt care about them til a girl in school laughed at them right in my face. I was 15 and since then ive been really aware of them.


What a bitch!!
I bet she wasn't perfect either'


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> And my pours are visable on my nose and chin and have been since my teens. I didnt care about them til a girl in school laughed at them right in my face. I was 15 and since then ive been really aware of them.
> 
> 
> What a bitch!!
> I bet she wasn't perfect either'Click to expand...

Yeah what a cow. I have visible pores on my nose and some either side of my nose too.


----------



## mumface26

No she wasnt perfect! She wore the same school shirt everyday, i knew this coz hers had a blue ink stain on the cuff which was visable everyday. At least i had clean clothes everyday. Tramp.
Infact, all the girls who bullied me in school wernt perfect. I got into an argument once in school and she went to hit me so natural instinct i went to grab the fist but at the same time i pushed and she went face first into a wall and i hurt her wrist. I got detention for a few days but was worth it. She never bothered me again. 
Bullies make me so angry. I would tell my son/daughter to give as good u get. Dont take shit of anyone. Teachers at my school did nothing about bullies, they just let it happen which was really sad coz some people had bad times. I was bullied because i was quiet, played the cornet in the brass band, and was a goth and liked slipknot and korn amd bands like that. Looking back it was pathetic how no one could be themselvs. And it affected my confidence for years.

Down with bullies!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

mumface26 said:


> I never get heartburn or reflux so i guess im lucky in that sense. I do temd.to get bloated easily though.
> Ok.so my *oily skin *is really pissing me off. Just showered so feel fresh amd clean now but give me a couple hours and i will be oily again. My forehead, nose and chin.
> Ive tried clearasil products, clean and clear products, simple products, clinique, clarins and even supermarkets own brands. Ive tried tea tree from avon and various facial wipes. Ive even tried just using water to wash my face but didnt feel clean. I have now taken to carrying.face wipes with me to work so i can freshen up part way through the day. But then im oily within the hour.
> I cant wear make up, *my hair goes oily so it needs to be washed daily *which has dried the ends out badly.
> 
> What products would anyone reccomend to me if any?




mumface26 said:


> And my *pours are visable on my nose* and chin and have been since my teens. I didnt care about them til a girl in school laughed at them right in my face. I was 15 and since then ive been really aware of them.

Me too!!

I started using the seaweed products from bodyshop whilst I was pregnant as I broke out in loads of spots, and they're great!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> No she wasnt perfect! She wore the same school shirt everyday, i knew this coz hers had a blue ink stain on the cuff which was visable everyday. At least i had clean clothes everyday. Tramp.
> Infact, all the girls who bullied me in school wernt perfect. I got into an argument once in school and she went to hit me so natural instinct i went to grab the fist but at the same time i pushed and she went face first into a wall and i hurt her wrist. I got detention for a few days but was worth it. She never bothered me again.
> Bullies make me so angry. I would tell my son/daughter to give as good u get. Dont take shit of anyone. Teachers at my school did nothing about bullies, they just let it happen which was really sad coz some people had bad times. I was bullied because i was quiet, played the cornet in the brass band, and was a goth and *liked slipknot and korn amd bands like that*. Looking back it was pathetic how no one could be themselvs. And it affected my confidence for years.
> 
> Down with bullies!!

I can relate to this. Constantly had to put up with "mosher" being shouted everyday :dohh: now it's not so much of a problem as all my friends are pretty much into the same stuff as me, and I'm not quite as alternative looking these days apart from maybe my flesh tunnels :D


----------



## laurabe

Hi girls.. Just checking in.. This is my 2nd clomid round but I've to go for an internal scan tomorrow cos my last CD21 bloods showed my progesterone too high :wacko: 

I know that O tests for PCOS are not always reliable but in recent months they have worked for me.. However last cycle I got a positive OPK on CD15 but based on AF date it seems I O,d on around CD19 or 20.. Wondering why I got a pos O but didnt actually O until 4 or 5 days later.. I'm guessing this might be why my progesterone was so high on CD21 too though the nurse said it was still too high (over 100) 

And thanks to that pos O test we ended up BD at the completely wrong time GRrrrr..!!

Maybe I will get answers tomorrow.. 

Just gonna BD every other day instead of using the tests this time


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all. Has anyone heard from Nlk? Just wondering how she was getting on with the agnus castus? 

I only return to work tomorrow after the xmas break (school teacher!). 
Soooo not looking forward to it. Morning sickness has been pretty bad lately and i am having trouble eating so energy and moods not great. 
Havent told my head or deputy that i'm preggo yet either so i'll be expected to be firing on all cylinders :(


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> I never get heartburn or reflux so i guess im lucky in that sense. I do temd.to get bloated easily though.
> Ok.so my oily skin is really pissing me off. Just showered so feel fresh amd clean now but give me a couple hours and i will be oily again. My forehead, nose and chin.
> Ive tried clearasil products, clean and clear products, simple products, clinique, clarins and even supermarkets own brands. Ive tried tea tree from avon and various facial wipes. Ive even tried just using water to wash my face but didnt feel clean. I have now taken to carrying.face wipes with me to work so i can freshen up part way through the day. But then im oily within the hour.
> I cant wear make up, my hair goes oily so it needs to be washed daily which has dried the ends out badly.
> 
> What products would anyone reccomend to me if any?

Have you tried using a primer? I've started using one under my makeup and it seems to help :)


----------



## nlk

I'm still here :wave:

Sorry I've been so absent...I was just enjoying the time off, trying to relax as much as possible, and getting up to date with all my uni work!

I haven't started the AC yet...I'm worried that it will stay in my system for a while, so I've asked my doctor to prescribe me some provera (which is proving to be pretty difficult actually!) and I'm intending on taking soy..I'm also considering finishing my letrozole. I have about 6 months worth left, and feel crap wasting it :( it can't hurt, right?!

Figured I will do this for 2/3 cycles, then if nothing I'll start the AC. Have also booked into a few open evenings for IVF clinics, just to get a feel for how they work, and to understand it a bit better.

Hope everyone had a good christmas. Hope we get some more bfp's in here soon :dust:


----------



## jojolabobo

mumface26 said:


> I cant wear make up, my hair goes oily so it needs to be washed daily which has dried the ends out badly.
> 
> What products would anyone reccomend to me if any?

I don't know about oily skin sorry! (mine is oposite dryer than the sahara desert). But for your dry ends have you tried washing it and then working some leave in conditioner into the ends, this works really well for me as I have like you greasy roots but dry ends! Joys of PCOS!!

:flower: glad you managing to stay positive nlk 

xx


----------



## ghinspire22

Hello everyone. I haven't forgotten you. I just wanted to say I am thinking of you all.

Last Thursday I found out I am pregnant. I got bloodwork done and I'm in the 60's. I'm going in this morning to see if the numbers have doubled. I am praying that they are and I am not going to miscarry again.


----------



## Aein

wb NIK dear, and yes we wish n pray lots of baby dusts to all of us <3


----------



## Aein

ghins dear welcome back,.... amd dongratulayions dear for you BFP

You will go with it dear just be relax and calm..... wish you all best of luck <3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats ghinspire!!!

You were on clomid too right?!

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way


----------



## Aein

hopeful, how are you feeling dear, now less wait on the way <3

i just got new two of my brothers are pregnant too in Pakistan.... ahh i hope so for myself too


----------



## laurabe

Congrats Ghinspire!! 

AFM , Turns out I had another chemical.. I never actually saw a BFP so its easier to deal with.. on the bright side they see 2 nice follicles and say I should O on weds or Thursday


----------



## nlk

ghinspire that's fantastic, congrats! Were you on fertility meds this time? Sending you sticky vibes :dust:


----------



## Aein

laurabe, best of lyck with your Oing dear <3


----------



## nexis

Congrats ghinspire :happydance:


----------



## ghinspire22

Yes, this was my first round of Clomid. They put me on the lowest dose and it seemed to work. I had the blood drawn this morning and we'll see if my hcg levels went up or not. I am so hoping they do. I'm nervous as all can be. The miscarriage last time has me shaken. Hoping for better things this time.


----------



## StellaBella24

Oh wow, ghinspire!!! Massive congratulations.xxxx

Hoping ur next tests go well...let us know. What a new year present.xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats ghinspire22


----------



## sue_88

ghinspire22 said:


> Yes, this was my first round of Clomid. They put me on the lowest dose and it seemed to work. I had the blood drawn this morning and we'll see if my hcg levels went up or not. I am so hoping they do. I'm nervous as all can be. The miscarriage last time has me shaken. Hoping for better things this time.

Oh I am so so so so happy for you!!!!

I'll keep you in my thoughts, hold tight little one!!
Take care xx


----------



## laurabe

Thanks aein


----------



## ghinspire22

Well I got the results from the HCG blood test today.

Last Thursday I was at 66. Today I am at 396! I almost cried. It was one of the best things to hear. I'm still paranoid but I keep telling myself that this is a good thing. It means that the baby is growing. Now it just needs to keep inside the nice warm place. 

I'm going in for an ultrasound on January 23rd. This is going to be one of the longest waits of my life.


----------



## nexis

So happy for you ghinspire :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, ghinspire! So happy for you!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

laurabe said:


> Congrats Ghinspire!!
> 
> AFM , Turns out I had another chemical.. I never actually saw a BFP so its easier to deal with.. on the bright side they see 2 nice follicles and say I should O on weds or Thursday


So sorry to hear that Hun :(
Don't know bout where u are but here 3 losses means they will investigate why. Are they doing anything different this round to prevent it again?


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayy ghin! !! :) that's awesome!


----------



## laurabe

hopefulfor1st said:


> laurabe said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Ghinspire!!
> 
> AFM , Turns out I had another chemical.. I never actually saw a BFP so its easier to deal with.. on the bright side they see 2 nice follicles and say I should O on weds or Thursday
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that Hun :(
> Don't know bout where u are but here 3 losses means they will investigate why. Are they doing anything different this round to prevent it again?Click to expand...


The first time was 6 months ago, but they haven't offered anything to prevent it happening again.. I'm happy to try this week anyway. I know I should be Oving very soon


----------



## mumface26

Congratulations ghinspire! Major sticky vibes in your direction :wohoo:

Had one my moments last night and cried myself to sleep. Im on cd86 with no where to go!
I took an early night and left dp on his ps3 and as i lay there trying to drop off i had the thought of my fs totally fobbing me off or beem told due to not having af for so long ive damaged my womb or my tubes are blocked or im suffering from premature ovarian failure. Im so scared im never going to concieve its scary.
Does clomid help regulate periods? It helps you ovulate but if that egg isnt caught then do u have a period?
I have never gone 86 days ever, even as a teen i remember having af regular as i used it as an excuse to miss gym class lol!
Im on a downer today :cry:


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurabe said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Ghinspire!!
> 
> AFM , Turns out I had another chemical.. I never actually saw a BFP so its easier to deal with.. on the bright side they see 2 nice follicles and say I should O on weds or Thursday
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that Hun :(
> Don't know bout where u are but here 3 losses means they will investigate why. Are they doing anything different this round to prevent it again?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first time was 6 months ago, but they haven't offered anything to prevent it happening again.. I'm happy to try this week anyway. I know I should be Oving very soonClick to expand...

Yay get bd'ng !
My sis went thru several mc and a still birth before they offered any testing. And even they prooved inconclusive.
its good how where hopeful lives they will help you. Hopeful got clomid before having af. My fs would prob make me wait or force one on.
Im emigrating.....


----------



## mumface26

Couldnt get any bd last week. Dp had norovirus. He looked rank on weds nigjt and started vomiting (both ends)early hours. I stalked him armed with antibac spray and he had strict instructions to spray and wipe each time he used the toilet. He made me laugh coz he called it bum sneezes.
It paid off coz i didnt catch it!


----------



## nlk

mumface, when you take clomid, if you develop an egg and dont get a bfp then you will bleed...so it regulates you in that sense :thumbup:

laurabe, sorry to hear you had a chemical :hugs: glad to hear youve got some nice follies though


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Congratulations ghinspire! Major sticky vibes in your direction :wohoo:
> 
> Had one my moments last night and cried myself to sleep. Im on cd86 with no where to go!
> I took an early night and left dp on his ps3 and as i lay there trying to drop off i had the thought of my fs totally fobbing me off or beem told due to not having af for so long ive damaged my womb or my tubes are blocked or im suffering from premature ovarian failure. Im so scared im never going to concieve its scary.
> Does clomid help regulate periods? It helps you ovulate but if that egg isnt caught then do u have a period?
> I have never gone 86 days ever, even as a teen i remember having af regular as i used it as an excuse to miss gym class lol!
> Im on a downer today :cry:

Mum face, do remember I was on cd100+ when my first round of clomid gave me a bfp! My last af was the first week of 2012 so a year ago. And ghinspire just got a bfp on her first round! But yes if it doesn't catch, its still created an egg so u will bleed to shed it. 

Your appointment is so close now!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> My fs gave me a script for provera and one for clomid, he said depending on what half my cycle was stuck in was which one I'd take, he took a blood test and rang the next day and said since my ovaries were "resting" I could go straight to clomid. I was happy to get the ball rolling bit also scared that my lining would be "stale" or something silly like that!


----------



## Aein

I am just waiting for 2 other hours to visit my Dr

yesterday i do Preggi test, and another light faint line came , but today morning light bleeding started,,, really dun know whats matter behind now, i hope my evening visit clears everything, need prayers friends


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface26 said:


> Congratulations ghinspire! Major sticky vibes in your direction :wohoo:
> 
> Had one my moments last night and cried myself to sleep. Im on cd86 with no where to go!
> I took an early night and left dp on his ps3 and as i lay there trying to drop off i had the thought of my fs totally fobbing me off or beem told due to not having af for so long ive damaged my womb or my tubes are blocked or im suffering from premature ovarian failure. Im so scared im never going to concieve its scary.
> Does clomid help regulate periods? It helps you ovulate but if that egg isnt caught then do u have a period?
> I have never gone 86 days ever, even as a teen i remember having af regular as i used it as an excuse to miss gym class lol!
> Im on a downer today :cry:

It can be scary sometimes not knowing what is going on with your body or why it isn't getting pregnant. I remember getting pregnant the first time and feeling excited only to have it end in an early miscarriage. My body was so messed up after that and it took me months to want to try again. I went to therapy, I wrote in my journal, I talked to friends, I went to lots of doctor's appointments, and got put on a lot of medications. I even started taking small trips here and there to try and clear my mind. I can't tell you how many times I cried or felt frustrated with myself. Why wasn't my body working?!

Then when I went to the fertility specialist and talked with him, I realized that it wasn't the end of the world. Miscarriages happen. Infertility for a period of time happens. I went 65 days without a period. That's the thing with PCOS you never know what it's going to throw at you. The thing is we need to cry and feel pain but we also have to find a time to let it go. 

One cycle with Clomid and I got pregnant. Now there is nothing that says something bad won't happen. I'm only a few weeks pregnant and anything is possible. I can't tell you that I don't feel paranoid and nervous sometimes because I do. Everyday I wonder if I'm going to start bleeding like I did the last time or if somehow my body is going to reject this baby like it did the lsat one. This whole journey isn't rainbows and sprinkles. They like to paint the picture that it isn't but it simply isn't. But I can tell you that once you know you're pregnant it lets you know that it's possible. It tells you that your body can do it but it might just take a little more time and effort.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> I am just waiting for 2 other hours to visit my Dr
> 
> yesterday i do Preggi test, and another light faint line came , but today morning light bleeding started,,, really dun know whats matter behind now, i hope my evening visit clears everything, need prayers friends

Good luck!
Have u showed your doctor the positive tests? I would! Hopefully he/she can explain why


----------



## Aein

Hopeful, i will take that with me now and yes she can explain me better and its not so ligt that i ignore that

i hope everything go normal


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> Hopeful, i will take that with me now and yes she can explain me better and its not so ligt that i ignore that
> 
> i hope everything go normal

It's happened several months hasn't it? 
You may be having very early losses. If so they can put you on progesterone to ensure the bean sticks and your period doesn't start each month!
It appears to me you are quite fertile but they're just not sticking!

Good luck


----------



## Katerz

Not a lot to report on but CONGRATS to you gh! 

Mumface I found clomid regulated me. FS prescribed provera to kickstart af and after 1st round of clomid my cycle was reduced to around 28 days I think? Got bfp around 28 days ish on 2nd round I think? Can't remember exact dates!

I hope you get some answers aein!
X


----------



## mumface26

I guess im just nervous about my appointment.
We have had the high of xmas and new year and now its back to reality with a thud.
Ive made lots of notes during my months of ttc and they are ready to go through with my fs.
My doctor told me to tell fs we have been ttc since december 2011 so i had to male some af dates up.
Im just going to try and relax and hve fun until then........


----------



## mumface26

Radom.....had A text off my 12 yr old niece today saying she had her first period and was too.embarassed to tell her dad coz her mum was still at work. She said she found her mums pads amd managed to put one on and didnt know who to tell so she told me. I didnt text my sister i said i was leaving that to her to tell her. But awww too embarassed to tell her dad lol! Mind u i would have been too embarassed to tell my dad and prob wud have embarassed him too.
My 'baby' niece is growing up. One day its disney princess now its jls and wii.i.am lol!


----------



## nlk

awww mumface, that's cute! I remember being ridiculously excited when I got my first AF! :haha: Hope your appt goes well, too, and that they can give you the help you deserve!

Aein, hopefully the doctor can give you some answers...it can be so upsetting not knowing what's going on. Definitely keeping you in my thoughts :hugs:

AFM, I finally got some provera from my gp!! I'm so happy...little things, eh! So going to start taking that tomorrow, and try one round of letrozole. I think we are both more relaxed now, and we are both taking supplements, so want to try it out. If it doesn't work, though, I am going to start with the AC, rather than soy. I'm also starting acupuncture, yoga, swimming....lots to keep me relaxed! Then I will go back and give letrozole another round in about 6 months time :thumbup:

Also, I bought a relaxation book :smug: I'm deffo getting well and truly into this! It was actually amazing...I read it in about a day! It had loads of little ideas to keep you relaxed, and stop getting stressed. One thing in it which stuck out to me, and I wanted to share with you...

Did you know that, in women, stress can actually cause excess testosterone to be made?! So although we have the pcos to contend with, stress is particularly harmful for us because it gives us a double hit of the hormone! So I'm definitely going to try my best and stay relaxed :)

Hope you're all having a beautiful day!


----------



## Aein

hopefulfor1st said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful, i will take that with me now and yes she can explain me better and its not so ligt that i ignore that
> 
> i hope everything go normal
> 
> It's happened several months hasn't it?
> You may be having very early losses. If so they can put you on progesterone to ensure the bean sticks and your period doesn't start each month!
> It appears to me you are quite fertile but they're just not sticking!
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...

May be you are right hopeful, last month we also noted light faint line, but next day when i visit Dr, my AF started and dr said its negative just looking at strip, she puts me on metformin as he diagnosed i have PCOS:cry:

today i visit hospital but my dr is on vaccation till 13th Jan, i just consult with another Dr on her place, my blood test came negative, and she advised me to retest DH analysis too... and its upto us if we want to start Clomid so do by this cycle or next :growlmad:

now guide me what shoukd i do, if i start clomid so will take from tomorrow CD2??


----------



## nlk

Aein, you can take clomid 2-6, or 3-7 I think? If you want to take an extra day to think about it. Don't rush into a decision...unless you are completely happy with it. I just wouldn't want you upset in a month's time that you didn't wait, and sort out other issues first. If there is an issue with your OH, then it would be better to hold off on the clomid. You only get so many cycles, and you don't want to waste them!

Also, if you think there might be an issue, maybe get your OH to start taking wellman supplements? They work wonders...and don't take any time to build up in his system! Can help with morphology and motility. Can't hurt?! :hugs:


----------



## Aein

nIK, you are right dear

my DH is really much upset with his retest :( before Dr advice we were sitting outside and waiting i just asked him go to your dr also for further checkup and he said big NO....

now i think and told him, fine from tomorrow i am starting Clomid and you also start your medicines again, he was on Proveran, i guess... its my thinking also wait for a month is very tough :(


----------



## StellaBella24

Soooooooo happy for you ghinspire! Have thought of you often over the last few months...you got there in the end, thats all that matters. Stay in touch with us.xxx

So sorry to hear some of you guys have had a loss. Chemical pregnancies are hard to deal with as no one else really seems to think of it as a loss but i really felt it when i had mine and my af was so painful and heavy...my body was definitely getting rid of something which made it more real to me but of course not to anyone else.

Best to get answers if you can.
Good luck with your decision Aein.xx

Mumface...keep faith. I cried many a time over my 12mnths ttc'ing...felt it would never happen. I blamed myself and towards the end i know internally i was starting to blame my OH for not eating and drinking right. 

Turns out all it took in the end was time (and some agnus castus!)

xxxxxx


----------



## Aein

DH advised to rest this full month, he will start his medicines
next month we will visit Dr and also start Clomid.... so i said OK


----------



## StellaBella24

Sounds like a good plan Aein. Gives you a bit of time to think it all through without rushing ahead


----------



## Aein

yea stella, in this month we will be relax and free of stress & i believe stress effects badly to disturb hormones .. so better we take a break  

i just hope no one from my inlaws disturbed me :s


----------



## mumface26

Today im feeling sick :sick: and i had pelvic cramps all day yesterday.
Dp is clinging to the hope its implantation but im not. We havent bd'd much recently and dp was sick last week.
Its just my whacky hormones again.


----------



## AlyCon

Hi everyone, i've been absent from this thread for a while because my husband and I were in different countries so obviously we couldnt TTC. Well now we're finally moved into our new home and I had my Drs appointment today and everything went great!! I start taking *Metformin* tonight! Have any of you ladies had any experience with this medication?? I know the side effects are sucky if you eat junk so food so i guess thats more motivation to eat right :) Hopefully i will finally get AF, then Ovulate so we can actually have a chance!!


----------



## Aein

aww, best of luck mumface, soon you will get rid of this sickness, <3


----------



## Aein

Welcome Aly

thats great finally you people ready to ttc, as far as Metformin, i am taking from last 1 month and didnt get any side effects, so good for me, try to take with meal will result best

best of luck with your AF and O <3


----------



## nexis

AlyCon said:


> Hi everyone, i've been absent from this thread for a while because my husband and I were in different countries so obviously we couldnt TTC. Well now we're finally moved into our new home and I had my Drs appointment today and everything went great!! I start taking *Metformin* tonight! Have any of you ladies had any experience with this medication?? I know the side effects are sucky if you eat junk so food so i guess thats more motivation to eat right :) Hopefully i will finally get AF, then Ovulate so we can actually have a chance!!

I've been on metformin since last year. No negative side effects, but I did find I have less of an appetite. It has massively reduced my cycle length and regulated them. Don't know yet if I'm ovulating on my own though. I hope they help you :flower:


----------



## laurabe

i'm still waiting to O. CD15 and no positive OPK yet.. Doctor said she thought i'd O yesterday or today.. though i am feeling "O" like twinges.. wonder if i missed the surge..


----------



## sugarpi24

Doing our first IUI tomorrow. :)


----------



## WeeNat

Hi ladies, I hope you dont mind me crashing in on your thread but I would like to ask you all a question.
I was diagnosed pcos when I was 21, fell pregnant when I was 26. I have had regular periods since dd ranging from 40-42 days. However, im now on cd60 i had a spotting on cd36.... I am getting near positive tests on opk for a week but not on hpts. Tonight I have been feeling cramps in my left side ovary. Should I be worried this is a cyst? 

Thanks for your time xxx


----------



## Aein

best of luck Sugarpi <3 

laurabe, owoo may be tht thingie coz of Oing... best of luck with you O, hugs


----------



## Aein

Welcome In Wee,

i hope this should not be a cyst pain... although i am not into this much knowledge
let see some of other fellow reply you some positive

best of luck <3


----------



## WeeNat

Thank you Aein, I hope its not eithed but im super late :( x


----------



## Aein

dont't think negative, smile plz and always hope for best
i wish that will be a postive sign rather what you are thinking, be relax


----------



## WeeNat

I know...its just been a rather long cycle. Xxx


----------



## mumface26

welcome weenat! I don't know what to say. I would prob see my doctor if it were me, cpoz if your cycles have been kind of regular then something needs to be looked into me thinks.

Good luck sugarpi....sticky vibes your way !!! :dust:

Laurabe - fx for the big O soon. Either way get bd'ng!

AFM.....cd97 OMG! NEVER have I ever gone this long, even as a teen I sort of remember regular (as can be) periods...yikes! #-o
When I see the fs on 18th I will be on cd105 gggahhhhhhh!! yes its driving me crackers with worry


----------



## mumface26

see....i posted a half finished post thats how loopy im feeling :tease:

My appointment should have been 9am tomorrow but my hospital wrote and said they needed to swap my appointment. At least it was only 7 days later.

Oh yeah, my bloods I had for glucose and insulin came back normal \\:D/
So I asume dont need to take metformin? 

Hoping FS says "Right Joanne, I will put you on provera, then when your period comes I want you take clomid from cd2 to cd6......" In an ideal world he will say that.....he will wont he??.....:winkwink:

I need to remember I have been ttc for just over 12 months or my GP said the FS wont help if I say under 1 year :shhh:

Ahhh well, least it Funky Friday tomorrow woooopppeeeedooopp! :wohoo:
I got a gift voucher for christmas for my favorite craft shop so Im going stocking up on cross stitch supplies and have a crafting weekend :thumbup:
I <3 cross stitching, kinda relaxing :coffee:


----------



## mumface26

oh yeah just to add my right boob has felt tender and hot last couple days but my left one is fine, my cm changes daily from lotion like to clear thin stuff :confused:
:hissy: why cant my womb/ovaries make their mind what they want to do?? ovulate or af...isnt hard is it?

Ohhh and I got some Witch foaming facial wash and a mud mask from boots. Im hoping it will combat my oily t-zone....damn you testosterone :devil:

my jobs this weekend.....
:laundry::iron::dishes: then i can chill and stitch.

:dust: and have a lovely weekend ladies!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mumface26

before I go I found this on a website called soul cysters...

1.traditional PCOS -- anovulatory, increased androgens, no insulin resistance
2.endocrine syndrome X -- anovulatory, increased androgens, insulin resistance or type 2 diabetes
3.non-traditional PCOS --anovulatory, normal androgens, obese, insulin resistant or type 2 diabetes
4.non-traditional PCOS -- ovulatory, increased androgens, mild insulin resistance
5.idiopathic hirsutism -- ovulatory, increased androgens, no insulin resistance

Had an idea there were different types of pcos hence why all out symtoms are different.
I think I am number 1.

ok defo going now Im tired!
xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks mumface, will ask for appointment x x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm a number 1 too then mumface! Cos I'm not insulin resistant, yet Im anovulatory.

God, speaking of cm, I'm leaking like a tap :( I'm considering ringing hospital tomorrow if its still going to make sure its not a water leak but I'm afraid ill be one of those women that just gets told they're peeing themselves and don't realize it! How embarrassing!!


----------



## jojolabobo

*Mumface* I love Cross Stich too :) Must be a 'Joanne' thing. I've stocked up on a couple for next week after the op.

I must be a type 1 as well I'd never heard of that b efore but it does make sense.

*Hopefulfor1st* the glamours side of pregnancy! I'm sure its not that though, maybe its the start of your waters going FX'd

x


----------



## nexis

I'll assume I'm a number 3, although I don't know if I'm insulin resistant.


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> I'm a number 1 too then mumface! Cos I'm not insulin resistant, yet Im anovulatory.
> 
> God, speaking of cm, I'm leaking like a tap :( I'm considering ringing hospital tomorrow if its still going to make sure its not a water leak but I'm afraid ill be one of those women that just gets told they're peeing themselves and don't realize it! How embarrassing!!

I hope everythings ok. 
Maybe jace is getting impatient and wants to meet his mummy and daddy :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Argh, it's 3am and my little dog just woke me by impatiently nudging me and whimpering . He normally would only wake me if he wants to go outside but tonight since Dave is on nightshift I let my larger dog sleep inside aswell (she's norm an outside dog) so the doggy door is open so he could let himself out. 
Then I thought, is he one of those psychic dogs, telling me the baby is coming? Or something is wrong? Am I gonna stand up and lose my waters?!? So I got up and went to toilet and checked myself, all fine. No leaking or bleeding, baby is wriggling.
Why did he wake me? Walk back in my room and there is a SPIDER ON MY PILLOW! Argh!!!!!!!


----------



## Katerz

I think I'm a number 1?! Didn't know there were that many types!

I know they prescribe met for diabetics as they did my dad so I would assume that as your insulin is ok you'd be put on good ole clomid?? Oh I looooove the foamy stuff really wakes you up and tingles your face!

Awww come on baby hopeful nearly time to show your face!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> I think I'm a number 1?! Didn't know there were that many types!
> 
> I know they prescribe met for diabetics as they did my dad so I would assume that as your insulin is ok you'd be put on good ole clomid?? Oh I looooove the foamy stuff really wakes you up and tingles your face!
> 
> Awww come on baby hopeful nearly time to show your face!


Doctor told me yesterday that as I've had a few issues during pregnancy and with my blood pressure fluctuating they probably won't let me go overdue. I'm due on the 27th and would love him to come on the 26th (Australia day!) bought him a little "my first Australia Day" outfit being optimistic. Mw said they'll prob start with a stretch n sweep on the 25th to get things started.
Really not sure what to do if they offer me induction vs waiting it out and going potentially 2 weeks over!


----------



## StellaBella24

Didnt know there were so many types of pcos...think i am number 1.

Mumface - Hope u get answers at fs...nice that ur doc is willing to put u forward early and help u out a bit with the fib telling :)

Got my scan date through today!!!!!! January 22nd! I'll only just be 11wks but soooo excited to be able to tell people - all being well of course.xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> Got my scan date through today!!!!!! January 22nd! I'll only just be 11wks but soooo excited to be able to tell people - all being well of course.xx


Good luck with your scan! I'm sure everything will be great!


----------



## StayHopeful

Aly, this is my first month on Metformin and I o'd on CD 34. I didn't really have any side effects at all and I've even been able to eat whatever I want without having tummy issues. I'm on 750mg/day.

Mumface, I'm not insulin resistant either, but my FS wanted to try me on Metformin while we save for IVF because sometimes it helps people with non-insulin resistant PCOS to ovulate (but not always). It can regulate some of your other hormones.

Good luck, sugarpie! Fx for a sticky bean!


----------



## mumface26

@hopeful = Nooooo i bloody hate spiders eeeek!
Just the thought of them is like......noooo!
I lock myself in the bathroom whilst dp gets them in a glass and tips them outside.
I cant stand them. Im just going to bed and now im checking for spiders.......
My phobia began when i was six. I was gardening with my dad and we were building a mini rockery and one of them ran right up my body and sat on my chest.....i remember freaking out and since.then ive been scared of spiders.
they make me shiver.


----------



## laurabe

Got my smiley face today woohoo :D fingers crossed for my clomid round 2!


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> Got my smiley face today woohoo :D fingers crossed for my clomid round 2!

FX this is the one for you!! :thumbup: :sex:

Did the doctor tell you to OPK whilst on clomid? Im worried about OPK'ng, I tried it once and it pissed me off :nope:
Also, when you saw your FS did he/she put you on clomid straight away?
Im worried mine will say "Come back in a few weeks if no BFP."
If he does I will just say my GP referred me for a reason, if I wanted to hear those words I would have just seen my GP again.


----------



## laurabe

I was given clomid at my 1yr appointment.. I was surprised because I do O on my own anyway but she said to help be more regular. As for OPKs she said it was up to me if I wanted to use them and I'm glad I did cos I had a scan on CD12 and was told I'd likely O on weds or Thurs but I'm OIng now had 4 positive OPKs yesterday and I'm feeling O pains now so if I didn't use them this cycle I would have BD the wrong days x


----------



## mumface26

Im cd91 today and with another bfn under my belt i feel pretty shitty.
Dp is in some kind of snappy mood for some reason, he seems very short tempered today.
His mums pissing me off saying we should really look into buying a house but what with? Give us £10,000 for a deposite and we will see. Cant even afford to get married never mind save a deposite.
We saw a mortgage advisor once and the mortgage payment would swallow my monthly wages up leaving one wage to live on, and with our outgoings wouldnt go far.
Im happy renting, as long as i have a roof over my head, clothes on my back and food in my belly im good.
I know she means well but it annoyed me.

On tuesday i had awful cramps like af was coming, my lower back ached and i.had a headache. On thursday i had lots of lotion like cm. It was like a white af .... Tmi i know but ive never seen that before.
Why do weekends go so fast...?!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just quickly, he's here!
Had a rough time.
Placenta failed and started to degrade. Started bleeding, by the time I got to hospital
7 mins away was passing mandarin sized clots and bubs hb was dangerously low. If I'd lived further from hospital not be here they said. He was born via c section a few minutes later. Very tired and groggy as they had to knock me out no time for epi. Will be in here for a while and can't upload pic from phone!
He's 6 pound 12 and 49cm long


----------



## StayHopeful

Wow hopeful, sorry you had a rough time and glad he's here! Congrats!


----------



## StellaBella24

Hopeful...OMG!!!! Conratulations on the birth of your baby boy. So glad everything turned out well in the end. 
Rest up and enjoy.xxxx


----------



## sugarpi24

Congrats hopeful!!!:)


----------



## mumface26

Congrats hopeful im so.glad everything is ok!
Rest up now and enjoy..........mummy!
Lots of H&H!!!!!!
<3 <3
:hug:


----------



## nexis

:happydance: Massive congrats hopeful! Sorry to hear you had a rough time :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

COngratulations Hopeful!


----------



## jojolabobo

Congratulations hopeful :happydance: hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## mumface26

:hissy: its bloody snowing :brat: I hate snow coz we nearly crashed our car in it last year 
praying for a cancellation of all public transport tomorrow [-o&lt; 
Dont hate snow that much I just hate having to travel in it. Im supposed to do all I can to ensure Im in work ontime during bad weather but what will work do to ensure I get home safely...??

Nevermind bridezilla----ever heard of groomzilla? Jeeez hes worse than me with this wedding! Just learnt my niece will be paying £5000+ for her day. We can do wedding, reception, dj, buffet and a honeymoon for £2000 :smug:

I just want to get Friday (fs date) over with then I can move on and then think about our wedding. Just want to see where we stand with help on pcos....:wacko: i think im nervous.

Cant wait to see a picky of hopefuls lil bub! <3


----------



## mumface26

Mrs.B. said:


> COngratulations Hopeful!

is that a fisherprice baby walker thingy? does the seat bounce up and down? its the one I have earmarked for mine :lol: 
I can get a huge discount on it at work which is good.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> :hissy: its bloody snowing :brat: I hate snow coz we nearly crashed our car in it last year
> praying for a cancellation of all public transport tomorrow [-o&lt;
> Dont hate snow that much I just hate having to travel in it. Im supposed to do all I can to ensure Im in work ontime during bad weather but what will work do to ensure I get home safely...??
> 
> Nevermind bridezilla----ever heard of groomzilla? Jeeez hes worse than me with this wedding! Just learnt my niece will be paying £5000+ for her day. We can do wedding, reception, dj, buffet and a honeymoon for £2000 :smug:
> 
> I just want to get Friday (fs date) over with then I can move on and then think about our wedding. Just want to see where we stand with help on pcos....:wacko: i think im nervous.
> 
> Cant wait to see a picky of hopefuls lil bub! <3

It's not snowing here so far. According to the weather we're not supposed to get any down here. I really hope we don't get any as I'll be stuck in the house :growlmad:


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: its bloody snowing :brat: I hate snow coz we nearly crashed our car in it last year
> praying for a cancellation of all public transport tomorrow [-o&lt;
> Dont hate snow that much I just hate having to travel in it. Im supposed to do all I can to ensure Im in work ontime during bad weather but what will work do to ensure I get home safely...??
> 
> Nevermind bridezilla----ever heard of groomzilla? Jeeez hes worse than me with this wedding! Just learnt my niece will be paying £5000+ for her day. We can do wedding, reception, dj, buffet and a honeymoon for £2000 :smug:
> 
> I just want to get Friday (fs date) over with then I can move on and then think about our wedding. Just want to see where we stand with help on pcos....:wacko: i think im nervous.
> 
> Cant wait to see a picky of hopefuls lil bub! <3
> 
> 
> It's not snowing here so far. According to the weather we're not supposed to get any down here. I really hope we don't get any as I'll be stuck in the house :growlmad:Click to expand...

In 2008 it snowed so bad that a 10 minute car journey turned into 2hr 45min stuck in trafic. We lived in a different area back then and it was kind of in the middle of nowhere with hills.
Then in 2009 we were up at 6am shoveling snow so we could get the car out the garage so we could be in work for 12pm (our old house) dp had been in a car crash 4 months previous so shoveling snow was hard for him And i wasnt great at it. We.ended up building snowmen and having a snow day :) 
Not too bad where we live now. We r just off a main road so its easier. Dp drives but i get the bus to work and public transport totally panics when it snows.
To be honest we like staying in and watching films. My sister thinks its odd how we dont.go out and like our home comforts but its how we have always been. Even before we lived together dp would spend the weekend at mine and we would watch films or somwthing. I had my own place back then, my funky lil bedsit ahhhh them were the days! I loved my bedsit, i carpeted my bathroom and painted the kitchen area all by myself :smug:
Aaahh im waffling......again!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: its bloody snowing :brat: I hate snow coz we nearly crashed our car in it last year
> praying for a cancellation of all public transport tomorrow [-o&lt;
> Dont hate snow that much I just hate having to travel in it. Im supposed to do all I can to ensure Im in work ontime during bad weather but what will work do to ensure I get home safely...??
> 
> Nevermind bridezilla----ever heard of groomzilla? Jeeez hes worse than me with this wedding! Just learnt my niece will be paying £5000+ for her day. We can do wedding, reception, dj, buffet and a honeymoon for £2000 :smug:
> 
> I just want to get Friday (fs date) over with then I can move on and then think about our wedding. Just want to see where we stand with help on pcos....:wacko: i think im nervous.
> 
> Cant wait to see a picky of hopefuls lil bub! <3
> 
> 
> It's not snowing here so far. According to the weather we're not supposed to get any down here. I really hope we don't get any as I'll be stuck in the house :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> In 2008 it snowed so bad that a 10 minute car journey turned into 2hr 45min stuck in trafic. We lived in a different area back then and it was kind of in the middle of nowhere with hills.
> Then in 2009 we were up at 6am shoveling snow so we could get the car out the garage so we could be in work for 12pm (our old house) dp had been in a car crash 4 months previous so shoveling snow was hard for him And i wasnt great at it. We.ended up building snowmen and having a snow day :)
> Not too bad where we live now. We r just off a main road so its easier. Dp drives but i get the bus to work and public transport totally panics when it snows.
> To be honest we like staying in and watching films. My sister thinks its odd how we dont.go out and like our home comforts but its how we have always been. Even before we lived together dp would spend the weekend at mine and we would watch films or somwthing. I had my own place back then, my funky lil bedsit ahhhh them were the days! I loved my bedsit, i carpeted my bathroom and painted the kitchen area all by myself :smug:
> Aaahh im waffling......again!Click to expand...

We don't go out either, prefer to watch films or tv series lol we go for lunch at local pub once a week with DH's brother but I don't drink at all and going to town of a night doesn't interest me. DH's family think I'm weird cos all of them (except DH and bro) are pretty big drinkers and like going out.


----------



## laurabe

i'm going TTC bananas.. lol

Had a dream last night that I got my BFP, i had all sorts of different tests, no faint lines all really strong.. so when i woke up, still half asleep i'm like i need to test

Then i quickly realised it was a dream.. i'm only 1dpo lol


----------



## nlk

Congrats, hopeful! Sorry to hear you had such a rough time, though. Hope you're ok! Can't wait to see pics!

It's snowing here as well! It hasn't actually stopped all day so far...but I think its warmed up a bit, because it's not sticking. We have a fair bit from last night, and if it continues like it is we will definitely be waking up to more in the morning!

I've booked me an acupuncture session for friday...getting a bit nervous?! I think it's the idea that sticking me with 10 needles is meant to be relaxing :haha:


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> i'm going TTC bananas.. lol
> 
> Had a dream last night that I got my BFP, i had all sorts of different tests, no faint lines all really strong.. so when i woke up, still half asleep i'm like i need to test
> 
> Then i quickly realised it was a dream.. i'm only 1dpo lol

i had a dream where i was pregnant and i could feel the baby moving. Then i dreamt i went into labour and could feel the pains alot.
You usually dream about what you truly desire.


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> Congrats, hopeful! Sorry to hear you had such a rough time, though. Hope you're ok! Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> It's snowing here as well! It hasn't actually stopped all day so far...but I think its warmed up a bit, because it's not sticking. We have a fair bit from last night, and if it continues like it is we will definitely be waking up to more in the morning!
> 
> I've booked me an acupuncture session for friday...getting a bit nervous?! I think it's the idea that sticking me with 10 needles is meant to be relaxing :haha:

Needles didnt bother me until i had insulin/glucose bloods. She had the needle in my right arm then lost the vein and had to stick me in my left arm. She bruised both arms so now i hate needles :( 
Acupuncture isnt something i would fancy though, dont think i could lie that still :lol:
Snow has been washed away by rain now so thats good. Dp bmw is crap in the snow. Its like bambi on ice. It snowed heavy where i live but when i got into manchester city centre for.work there wasnt even a hint of snow just rain. Im in my wellies and dressed like im from the north pole :haha:


----------



## Katerz

Congrats hopeful!

I woke up to a little snow on cars this morning my little yaris went from black to white over night! Lol I think I'd like snow more if I didn't have to commute 30miles to work each day, luckily it's on main roads!

It bugs me how things seem to shut down after the lightest sprinkling of the white stuff! Madness!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Congrats hopeful!
> 
> I woke up to a little snow on cars this morning my little yaris went from black to white over night! Lol I think I'd like snow more if I didn't have to commute 30miles to work each day, luckily it's on main roads!
> 
> It bugs me how things seem to shut down after the lightest sprinkling of the white stuff! Madness!

:lol: yeah my nieces school shut after 1 inch fell. I bet places like russia and.finland laugh at us when we get crippled by a light dusting.
This batch of snow is nothing compared to the 2009/10 stuff. We got stuck in the car for almost 3 hrs, the pipes in our old house froze and had a few snow days off work.
30 miles what a trek! What job do u do?


----------



## nexis

Well despite the news saying we shouldn't have any snow, last night it started falling pretty heavily. Luckily it had rained earlier so it didn't settle, but DH has text me from work to warn me that if I go out today that its really slippery, so I look forward to going up my friends later and desperately trying to not go arse over tit :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Not feeling great tonight girls, some people at work have had norovirus :sick:
Been on training all day so feel really sleepy. Our teatime was earlier than usual so now im starving and feelimg sick. My stomach feels odd.
Hope its not norovirus :sick:


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Congrats hopeful!
> 
> I woke up to a little snow on cars this morning my little yaris went from black to white over night! Lol I think I'd like snow more if I didn't have to commute 30miles to work each day, luckily it's on main roads!
> 
> It bugs me how things seem to shut down after the lightest sprinkling of the white stuff! Madness!
> 
> :lol: yeah my nieces school shut after 1 inch fell. I bet places like russia and.finland laugh at us when we get crippled by a light dusting.
> This batch of snow is nothing compared to the 2009/10 stuff. We got stuck in the car for almost 3 hrs, the pipes in our old house froze and had a few snow days off work.
> 30 miles what a trek! What job do u do?Click to expand...

I'm a claims negotiator for a motor insurance company so snow keeps us stupidly busy! 

Haha yeah bet they think stoopid Brits!


----------



## Katerz

O nooo hope it's not norovirus :( stay away germies!


----------



## mumface26

Its ok no sickies for me :) im putting my sickly unsettled feeling to being hungry.
but going to work today armed with my hand sanitiser and i'll ask the cleaners for some stuff to clean my desk with. Stay away noro or i wont be able to see fs on friday!!

Im cd94 and felt a bit crampy last night and my nipples have gone a bit tender last two days. Im sooo tired too. Dp thinks its a bfp but hes always got a positive look on life. Im stocking up on hpts tomorrow (not got time today) and i will test tomorrow night, who knows i might need to cancel the fs appointment :lol: if only!


----------



## Aein

Congratulations mumface, now you are a proudy mum

God bless himnalways, love to see him asap <3

my prays n best wishes we all got our bfp very soon


----------



## ghinspire22

Hopeful I am sorry about the tough time but I'm glad that you have your baby. Congratulations!


----------



## ghinspire22

I have been so busy lately. I had a weekend in New York City. It was a great way to distract myself from the worries that I have about being pregnant. Early pregnancy is always a little rocky, especially if you have miscarried before like me. 

I can't believe tomorrow I will be 6 weeks pregnant. It blows my mind for real. How did this amazing thing happen?

I've been praying for all of you girls and hoping that you are going to join me soon so I don't feel alone sometimes. I'm sending so many good vibes your way.

I've been exhausted so much. I take naps more than anything. I've been having some cramping on and off but I guess that's normal. I'm not allowed to get my hair colored so my red hair color may fade until March when I can get it done again. The first trimester my doctor doesn't want me to get any color done.

I have nightmares that I have an ectopic pregnancy but I feel like I would probably begin to know that it was happening if I had one. I go for my first ultrasound next Wednesday. Nervous. I have to keep telling myself that I can get there. 

Also I have my best friend's baby shower. She is due on Feburary 12th and I haven't told her yet that I'm having a baby. It's my little secret because I want her to deliver knowing that this is her time.


----------



## Aein

woow best of luck dear ghinsper & so thanks for these wishes n prays, we really need that
wish you all best of luck <3


----------



## mumface26

Omg! Heavy snow is predicted for friday :hissy: i soooo hope it doesnt affect my fs appointment.


----------



## jojolabobo

Don't worry mumface, it would never snow when the weatherman says it would so we were all expecting it! That's not the british way 

xx


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Omg! Heavy snow is predicted for friday :hissy: i soooo hope it doesnt affect my fs appointment.

Urgh, the news said earlier snow friday and over the weekend. I hope it doesn't bloody snow, you've got fs Friday and we've got SA Monday :dohh:


----------



## mumface26

I will walk this appointment if i have too i am not missing it for anything i have waited too long.
I plan to be up at 7am to keep an eye on it. If its bad i will ring for a taxi at 8am just to make sure i get tjere if the roads are bad. Nothing will keep me from this appointment.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> I will walk this appointment if i have too i am not missing it for anything i have waited too long.
> I plan to be up at 7am to keep an eye on it. If its bad i will ring for a taxi at 8am just to make sure i get tjere if the roads are bad. Nothing will keep me from this appointment.

Unfortunately we can't walk to ours, the sample would be useless by the time we got there :haha:


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> I will walk this appointment if i have too i am not missing it for anything i have waited too long.
> I plan to be up at 7am to keep an eye on it. If its bad i will ring for a taxi at 8am just to make sure i get tjere if the roads are bad. Nothing will keep me from this appointment.
> 
> Unfortunately we can't walk to ours, the sample would be useless by the time we got there :haha:Click to expand...

They would have to defrost the sperm :lol:
I couldnt walk it either its too far but thats how determined i am not to miss this appointment.


----------



## StellaBella24

Goodluck Mumface for your apt with fs and ur battle with the snow :)


----------



## Katerz

Good luck Mumface a step closer to bambino! X


----------



## nexis

Good luck for tomorrow mumface! I really hope that the snow doesn't cause any problems if you get any :hugs:

I'm watching the news and they've said South Wales now has an amber alert for snow, possibly 20-30cm overnight :(


----------



## mumface26

Thanks girls! Im so nervous. 
Its snowing in manchester. Ive rebooked my taxi for 8:30am. The hospital has a cafe so i can go get a coffee whilst i wait. I would rather be early than late.
i bloody hate winter its so boring. 
Cant wait for summertime, flip flops and bbq's ooohhh yes!!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Good luck Mumface a step closer to bambino! X

Wow your pregnancy has gone fast lol!


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Mumface a step closer to bambino! X
> 
> Wow your pregnancy has gone fast lol!Click to expand...

I know tellll me about it lol!

I agree winter is stupid! Much more of a summer flip flops person!


----------



## mumface26

My appointment is looming.....the snow isnt bad just a mear covering :)
I have my notepad, af dates and a list of all the odd things that have happened to my body over the last few months. Then im going to treat myself to a big fat dirty mcdonalds before work. The mcdonalds will either be comfort food or a treat because im happy............


----------



## mumface26

I spent £40 on a pair of skinny jeans yesterday, dp asked if it was wise to do so, why i asked ......because you may be pregnant soon and you wont be wearing them long.
Oh well i said, i will hang them on the wardrobe a few weeks after the birth and aim to get back into them :)


----------



## nexis

So it appears to have snowed a bit overnight. It's pretty bad and is still snowing lightly. I can't see us making the SA appointment Monday. 

Good luck mumface, glad the snow wasn't too bad :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

My appointment went well! He wants to do a test where they inject a dye and gt in thru my belly button to check for blockages. I will need to be put out, not looking forward to it but he said if no blockages i can go ahead with clomid :) 
He also said my bmi was healthy and that my eastrogen levels are high which means i am gearing up to ovuate but why i dont is anyones guess.
Also had another blood test to rule out rubella whic will be fine as i had my mmr as a child.

I hope the snow doesnt prevent you getting to ur appointment nexis.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> My appointment went well! He wants to do a test where they inject a dye and gt in thru my belly button to check for blockages. I will need to be put out, not looking forward to it but he said if no blockages i can go ahead with clomid :)
> He also said my bmi was healthy and that my eastrogen levels are high which means i am gearing up to ovuate but why i dont is anyones guess.
> Also had another blood test to rule out rubella whic will be fine as i had my mmr as a child.
> 
> I hope the snow doesnt prevent you getting to ur appointment nexis.

Glad the appointment went well. It sounds like an HSG, but I didn't know that they sometimes put you out for it? I had mine while I was awake and they went in the standard way IYKWIM :haha:


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> My appointment went well! He wants to do a test where they inject a dye and gt in thru my belly button to check for blockages. I will need to be put out, not looking forward to it but he said if no blockages i can go ahead with clomid :)
> He also said my bmi was healthy and that my eastrogen levels are high which means i am gearing up to ovuate but why i dont is anyones guess.
> Also had another blood test to rule out rubella whic will be fine as i had my mmr as a child.
> 
> I hope the snow doesnt prevent you getting to ur appointment nexis.
> 
> Glad the appointment went well. It sounds like an HSG, but I didn't know that they sometimes put you out for it? I had mine while I was awake and they went in the standard way IYKWIM :haha:Click to expand...

Its because my ex gave me chlamydia :blush: so they fear my tubes may be a bit damaged. I had a scan back in 05 and they said they were fine......? Plus they want to get a good look at my ovaries too, maybe they might unblock there n then if need be?


----------



## mumface26

Ps my std was banished long ago with meds. 
how to tell ur boyf is a cheat.....get a std test! He was dumped straight away.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> My appointment went well! He wants to do a test where they inject a dye and gt in thru my belly button to check for blockages. I will need to be put out, not looking forward to it but he said if no blockages i can go ahead with clomid :)
> He also said my bmi was healthy and that my eastrogen levels are high which means i am gearing up to ovuate but why i dont is anyones guess.
> Also had another blood test to rule out rubella whic will be fine as i had my mmr as a child.
> 
> I hope the snow doesnt prevent you getting to ur appointment nexis.
> 
> Glad the appointment went well. It sounds like an HSG, but I didn't know that they sometimes put you out for it? I had mine while I was awake and they went in the standard way IYKWIM :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Its because my ex gave me chlamydia :blush: so they fear my tubes may be a bit damaged. I had a scan back in 05 and they said they were fine......? Plus they want to get a good look at my ovaries too, maybe they might unblock there n then if need be?Click to expand...

They said if it was only a smallish blockage they could try to unblock when I had mine done, I'd assume if you're gonna be under anaesthetic then they could unblock a worse blockage (if you had one) than they could if you were awake, so it's a good thing really that you'll be asleep :)

Also, it's snowing worse here again :(


----------



## Katerz

Sent home from work early today due to the snow feel bad for my team as we are short staffed already! Driving 30-40mph in a 70mph zone was rather interesting!

Glad it went well Mumface definitely on the right path!

Nexis let's hope the snow buggers off by Monday!


----------



## nexis

DH has been texting me on his lunch break as he normally does, he sounded down so I asked him what was wrong and he said he's just not feeling too happy today. He's quite bad for keeping stuff to himself and I always have to remind him that a: I can always tell when something is up and b: he can talk to me about anything. I asked him why he was feeling down and that he can tell me and he text back saying "I'll tell you when I get home." So now I've got to sit here wondering what he's down about til he gets home around 5.30. I think it might be to do with ttc, or more the fact that we are now ltttc and considered by the NHS as infertile (obviously that doesn't mean they still can't help). Just have to wait and see I suppose. 

Also, I found this while looking around the forum and thought some of you might be interested to read it. Infertility Etiquette


----------



## Vinesha

Hello ladies hope all r fine ..an ugly truth I came to know through my accupunture therapist only because of contraceptive pills i have got this worst pcos :(... I stopped all the English medications as i am having side effects and weight gain so took a turn to Ayurvedic supplements along with accupunture hope it helps ..but it is a big relief to be out of the English medicines as its just a short cut medication it doesn't eradicate from its root of the cause 

Baby dust to all the ladies ..will let u know if this really shows some good difference


----------



## StellaBella24

Mumface: glad all went well and that they're doing something to help.xx


----------



## jojolabobo

Mumface - sounds like a laparoscopy and dye which is similar to hsg but they put a a small microscope in through your belly button and laser any blockages as well as squirting the dye.

I had it Monday it doesn't hurt after just like having a stich and it's got really really high success rates  you will prob need a few days off work after but that's because they bloat you out with gas which makes you a bit awkward.

If you have any questions let me know and I'll do my best xx


----------



## nexis

So DH and I have had a chat. He's partly getting down over his grampy dying, which is totally understandable. He's also down because he keeps worrying about how he would cope if we were to have a baby. Basically he's albino, and due to that is also partially sighted. His eyesight is awful to be honest, and he's worried about looking after a baby/child on his own if he needed to. He worries that he might miss something because he can't see well and that it would either be in danger or get hurt. I've explained that obviously as I don't work then I'd be here, and if absolutely necessary, he could always go to his mum and step-dads if he had to look after the baby on his own. They'd be more than happy and his step-dad is retired so he's always home and its only up the road. I always know when he's down about something, and kept saying to him that I thought he needed to go see the doctor (he's had depression before) but he kept saying he'd be fine. He's finally agreed that I was right (obviously lol) so he's going to go and see the gp on Monday. There's no way we'll be able to make the SA appointment but he already has the afternoon off for it so he's going to go to doctors instead and we'll reschedule the SA. I've told him the most important thing at the moment is that he's ok.


----------



## ghinspire22

Mumsface I'm so glad things went well. I will be praying for you.


----------



## ghinspire22

I also wanted to tell you ladies that I was having bad cramping today and I thought something was wrong so I called the doctor. They called back and said to come in for an ultrasound. So I went in and they found...

TWINS!!

AHHHHH!!! 

They found the heartbeats and though I am still a little early yet I could see their little hearts beating at least. I am having fraternal twins!


----------



## nexis

Congrats!


----------



## Katerz

Gh that's ameeeeezzin news! Twooo bambinos! How exciting!


----------



## sugarpi24

ghinspire22 said:


> I also wanted to tell you ladies that I was having bad cramping today and I thought something was wrong so I called the doctor. They called back and said to come in for an ultrasound. So I went in and they found...
> 
> TWINS!!
> 
> AHHHHH!!!
> 
> They found the heartbeats and though I am still a little early yet I could see their little hearts beating at least. I am having fraternal twins!

Omg!!! How exciting!!!! What a surprise!!


----------



## StellaBella24

ghinspire22 said:


> I also wanted to tell you ladies that I was having bad cramping today and I thought something was wrong so I called the doctor. They called back and said to come in for an ultrasound. So I went in and they found...
> 
> TWINS!!
> 
> AHHHHH!!!
> 
> They found the heartbeats and though I am still a little early yet I could see their little hearts beating at least. I am having fraternal twins!

OMGGGG!!!!!!! After all that waiting....you get two! Wow! Congrats.xxx


----------



## Aein

wooow many many congratulations Gh ..... i love to have twins too, see God is so merciful and i am sure it will all be in all of us laties too later or soon <3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

congrats ghinspire!!!!! wow, 2 babies!!!!

well i got home from hospital yesterday arvo after 5 days in. had my staples removed yest and feeling pretty good considering! apparently with pcos and breastfeeding u either have no milk or oversupply. i have oversupply, cant leave the house til it settles down lol. breastfeeding is alot harder than i thought it would be! and was so nervous putting him in his cot last night in his own room, even though i have an angelcare lol.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I also wanted to tell you ladies that I was having bad cramping today and I thought something was wrong so I called the doctor. They called back and said to come in for an ultrasound. So I went in and they found...
> 
> TWINS!!
> 
> AHHHHH!!!
> 
> They found the heartbeats and though I am still a little early yet I could see their little hearts beating at least. I am having fraternal twins!

:wohoo: instant family!
Do twins run in your families or do you think it was the clomid?
Congratulation :happydance:
:oneofeach:


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> congrats ghinspire!!!!! wow, 2 babies!!!!
> 
> well i got home from hospital yesterday arvo after 5 days in. had my staples removed yest and feeling pretty good considering! apparently with pcos and breastfeeding u either have no milk or oversupply. i have oversupply, cant leave the house til it settles down lol. breastfeeding is alot harder than i thought it would be! and was so nervous putting him in his cot last night in his own room, even though i have an angelcare lol.

Glad to hear all is well in the hopeful household :hugs:
take care and lots of h&h <3


----------



## mumface26

Got my pre op date for feb 22nd. Im hoping i can have the lap and dye done the first week.of march as im off work that week. 
Dp is so nervous about this. Anesthetic freaks him out so hes worried for me. Im not worried one bit though. Its just keyhole, its not like im been opened up or anything. Awww just dp shpwing his protective side <3

Just told the rest of my family about us ttc. Only my parents, his parents and my big middle sis knew. It feels better to tell everyone. I had to tell everyone i hate keeping things to myself :lol:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just feeding then will post pics! How's it going mumface after your app?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jace Riley Winter
born 13/1/13 via emcs at 422pm
 



Attached Files:







528835_10151653463589689_392152258_n.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 10









321060_10151653464104689_714634034_n.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 14









65263_10151653482144689_492476800_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 8









65263_10151653482149689_300137131_n.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 7









734504_10151651079599689_261195716_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mumface26

Ahhhhhh hopeful hes beautiful <3 <3
Congratulations and enjoy every kiss and cuddle :)


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Just feeding then will post pics! How's it going mumface after your app?

Great thankyou. Im waiting for a laproscopy to check my bits inside and if all is well i can start clomid!
Hoping for a summertime bfp!


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface26 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I also wanted to tell you ladies that I was having bad cramping today and I thought something was wrong so I called the doctor. They called back and said to come in for an ultrasound. So I went in and they found...
> 
> TWINS!!
> 
> AHHHHH!!!
> 
> They found the heartbeats and though I am still a little early yet I could see their little hearts beating at least. I am having fraternal twins!
> 
> :wohoo: instant family!
> Do twins run in your families or do you think it was the clomid?
> Congratulation :happydance:
> :oneofeach:Click to expand...

Twins run in the family but I am sure the Clomid helped get those eggs to drop. I go one from each side to drop and my twins were made. I am still in shock about the whole thing. I lost one baby and now I have two. 

I am so scared and excited at the same time. I want to make sure they keep growing and their hearts keep beating. My next ultrasound is on February 1st and I pray when I see them again in 8 weeks that everything will be fine.


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Jace Riley Winter
> born 13/1/13 via emcs at 422pm

What a cute little guy!!! :)


----------



## Aein

muaaah, my smooches to little master hopeful, mashAllah he is cute n smart babs, love him <3


----------



## Aein

g:hin dear, dont be worry everything will go fine, just concentrate on your health, please no tension ok.., be happy dear <3


----------



## nexis

Congrats again hopeful, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Katerz

Aww hopeful he's a cutie!


----------



## sugarpi24

Hopeful he sooo cute!!! Congrats again!!


----------



## mumface26

Got those pelvic cramps again. Mainly on my lower left side.
I have been sat on my lazy arse all afternoon and i have a deak job so lots of sitting may cause it? Im hoping its not endo or pelvic inflammatry desease, maybe its my cysts?
My laproscopy will find out and hopefully treat it. 
Does anyone else have mild, random pelvic cramps regardless of af or ovulation?
These cramps worry me sometimes.


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface26 said:


> Got those pelvic cramps again. Mainly on my lower left side.
> I have been sat on my lazy arse all afternoon and i have a deak job so lots of sitting may cause it? Im hoping its not endo or pelvic inflammatry desease, maybe its my cysts?
> My laproscopy will find out and hopefully treat it.
> Does anyone else have mild, random pelvic cramps regardless of af or ovulation?
> These cramps worry me sometimes.

I always had little cramps here and there. I think every woman is different in that regard.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Got those pelvic cramps again. Mainly on my lower left side.
> I have been sat on my lazy arse all afternoon and i have a deak job so lots of sitting may cause it? Im hoping its not endo or pelvic inflammatry desease, maybe its my cysts?
> My laproscopy will find out and hopefully treat it.
> Does anyone else have mild, random pelvic cramps regardless of af or ovulation?
> These cramps worry me sometimes.
> 
> I always had little cramps here and there. I think every woman is different in that regard.Click to expand...

Im hoping these cramps are just part of having pcos and not anything else.
If it is something else then they will sort it out.


----------



## StellaBella24

Hopeful...he is soooooo cute!! 
Congratulations again. He's so small and hansome.xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface26 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Got those pelvic cramps again. Mainly on my lower left side.
> I have been sat on my lazy arse all afternoon and i have a deak job so lots of sitting may cause it? Im hoping its not endo or pelvic inflammatry desease, maybe its my cysts?
> My laproscopy will find out and hopefully treat it.
> Does anyone else have mild, random pelvic cramps regardless of af or ovulation?
> These cramps worry me sometimes.
> 
> I always had little cramps here and there. I think every woman is different in that regard.Click to expand...
> 
> Im hoping these cramps are just part of having pcos and not anything else.
> If it is something else then they will sort it out.Click to expand...

You will know soon hun. I wouldn't worry yet.


----------



## Katerz

Snowing again in sunny Eastbourne :( boooo wanted to see my sister today hmpphhh *sulk face*


----------



## miss noodles

Hello ladies! Just thought I'd drop in and see how you're all doing (I miss you a lot and have to stop myself logging in every day!)

Ghinspire - congratulations on your WONDERFUL news. How exciting!

Hopeful - Jace is gorgeous, absolutely perfect little man.

Hope the rest of you are doing okay. I spontaneously ovulated on my wedding anniversary, then got my bfn and cd1 on Christmas eve - DH was devastated and we decided to stop all the madness and started back on the pill on boxing day. I've been getting migraines since starting it and the doc has taken me off it again. It looks like our way forward is 'not try, not prevent', though we will be living our lives as though it'll never happen, so we don't miss out on our youth and I don't wind up ill or stressed over it.

Anyhow, that's me all up to date. Lots of love and baby dust to you all x


----------



## Buttons 1984

Hi everyone, 

Ghinspire - Congratulations to you!! Twins! Wow, what wonderful news. 

Hopeful - What a cutie!

Mumface - all the best with your lap. I'm sure your cramps are related to your PCOS. I also have PCOS and had a lap and dye done mid dec 2012. FX for you (and I) for our BFP very soon!!


----------



## nexis

Buttons 1984 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Ghinspire - Congratulations to you!! Twins! Wow, what wonderful news.
> 
> Hopeful - What a cutie!
> 
> Mumface - all the best with your lap. I'm sure your cramps are related to your PCOS. I also have PCOS and had a lap and dye done mid dec 2012. FX for you (and I) for our BFP very soon!!

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Aein

Wb miss Noodles, after a long time and yes sonetimes we just get exhausted from ttc work
same here, my dh asked me to take releif from this thing for a month at least

i hope this will effect good


----------



## Vinesha

Congrats very happy for you ..tc


----------



## mumface26

My nipples are very very sore. Feel like they are bruised. Maybe af is on the way?
Dp and i are taking zinc supplements now.as instructed by the gyno. The gyno said bfps have reported after zinc was taken. 

Nexis hows the snow where u are? Its really coming down now in manchester :hissy:
i hope your dh is ok at docs tomorrow :hug:

Xxx


----------



## mumface26

Ps i cant attatch photos via my phone so ive changed my avatar instead.
I couldnt resist this......i had to crochet a cardigan lol! Its a bit wonky as i havent chrochet for ages but.dp thinks its cute. Going to hone up on my skills and perfect them so i can make loads of these for our baby. When our time comes.......


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> My nipples are very very sore. Feel like they are bruised. Maybe af is on the way?
> Dp and i are taking zinc supplements now.as instructed by the gyno. The gyno said bfps have reported after zinc was taken.
> 
> Nexis hows the snow where u are? Its really coming down now in manchester :hissy:
> i hope your dh is ok at docs tomorrow :hug:
> 
> Xxx

It's not snowing here at the moment, but it's supposed to snow tomorrow. It's been so cold though that there's still loads of snow which has now frozen. We're not gonna make hospital for definite now so I'm ringing them in morning and making DH a doctors appt while he's in work. I think in all honesty they'll probably sign him off work for a bit as that's what they did last time. I just feel sad that he's so down and worried about looking after a baby with his eyesight, it's never even crossed my mind that it'd be an issue :(


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, ghinspire!


----------



## nexis

Booked DH a doctors appointment this afternoon and I've rung the hospital to tell them we can't get in due to the snow. Now the SA is 8th April. The woman on the phone asked where we lived when I said we couldn't make it cos of snow, and she was like "and you can't make it??" I was like well, no cos we live at the bottom of a steep hill and I've tried getting my car out and it's not going anywhere. She obviously doesn't live up here or she'd know how bad it is when it snows :dohh:


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> Booked DH a doctors appointment this afternoon and I've rung the hospital to tell them we can't get in due to the snow. Now the SA is 8th April. The woman on the phone asked where we lived when I said we couldn't make it cos of snow, and she was like "and you can't make it??" I was like well, no cos we live at the bottom of a steep hill and I've tried getting my car out and it's not going anywhere. She obviously doesn't live up here or she'd know how bad it is when it snows :dohh:

My workplace are exactly the same when it comes to snow. I live in the olham area amd for anyone who knows it is awful when it snows. Its all hilly. i work in mamchester city center which is 45mins on a bus. It must be a few degrees warmer in manchester as the snow isnt half as bad up there.
It snowed last night a good 2 inches but dp manged to get to work.

Did anyone watch call the midwife last nigjt? I luuuuuurv that show :)

I hope dh is ok :hugs:


----------



## CocoMia

Oh my goodness I've missed SO MUCH!

Hopeful - congratulations you clever girl he is absolutely beautiful!! 

Ghinspire twins!! congratualtions! that's such amazing news. Take care of yourself and wishing you both the best for your double miracle.

Everyone else, hope you're Ok and have recovered from xmas. We are STILL surrounded by boxes I can barely find my laptop some days.

Trying to stop in as much as I can so forgive me for vanishing every so often.

x


----------



## mumface26

CocoMia said:


> Oh my goodness I've missed SO MUCH!
> 
> Hopeful - congratulations you clever girl he is absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> Ghinspire twins!! congratualtions! that's such amazing news. Take care of yourself and wishing you both the best for your double miracle.
> 
> Everyone else, hope you're Ok and have recovered from xmas. We are STILL surrounded by boxes I can barely find my laptop some days.
> 
> Trying to stop in as much as I can so forgive me for vanishing every so often.
> 
> x

Welcome back! :wave:
How have you been? Xxx


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Booked DH a doctors appointment this afternoon and I've rung the hospital to tell them we can't get in due to the snow. Now the SA is 8th April. The woman on the phone asked where we lived when I said we couldn't make it cos of snow, and she was like "and you can't make it??" I was like well, no cos we live at the bottom of a steep hill and I've tried getting my car out and it's not going anywhere. She obviously doesn't live up here or she'd know how bad it is when it snows :dohh:
> 
> My workplace are exactly the same when it comes to snow. I live in the olham area amd for anyone who knows it is awful when it snows. Its all hilly. i work in mamchester city center which is 45mins on a bus. It must be a few degrees warmer in manchester as the snow isnt half as bad up there.
> It snowed last night a good 2 inches but dp manged to get to work.
> 
> Did anyone watch call the midwife last nigjt? I luuuuuurv that show :)
> 
> I hope dh is ok :hugs:Click to expand...

It's really hilly where we live too, but it's even worse on the bit where we live as its not on the main road so there's no gritting. We haven't had any post since last week as postman won't risk it and they haven't been for the bins either. Where the hospital is they will have completely gritted it so its clear so obviously it's not gonna be as bad down there. 

I'm sure DH will be ok, he just needs to make sure he tells the doctor exactly what he told me, about how he's been feeling and how everything is just kinda getting on top of him. Last time he suffered with depression they just signed him off work but I think they should maybe look at actually giving him some help this time. I've said to him that maybe he needs to talk to his mum about his feeling about his eyesight, as she might understand a bit more. She's not partially sighted (neither of his parents are albino) but his brother is albino too so she obviously has had to raise two kids with the same problems (although his brothers sight is slightly better than DH's). He's not sure though as we haven't told them we're ttc.


----------



## mumface26

I hate the snow. But as i was walking for the bus in my wellies i got all childlike, you onow when uou see a patch of untouched snow you HAVE to walk on it and make foot prints? And when you see a deep snow drift you have to stick your foot in it?? :lol:
There was easily 2 inch of snow on top of the post box.....was dying to knock it off but people were around so i didnt.
Our balcony was full of snow. I made a snowman last time it snowed and it looked so cute looking in at us until dp knocked it over as it was doing in his head in the corner of his eye.
Hope he doesnt destroy our future childs snowman :)


----------



## StellaBella24

School closed today so SNOW DAY!!!

I have got my scan tomorrow moning at 10:20!!!! I am so excited and nervous all at the same time. 

So worried about everything being ok with bubba and then so excited to be able to tell everyone...eeek!


----------



## mumface26

StellaBella24 said:


> School closed today so SNOW DAY!!!
> 
> I have got my scan tomorrow moning at 10:20!!!! I am so excited and nervous all at the same time.
> 
> So worried about everything being ok with bubba and then so excited to be able to tell everyone...eeek!

Good luck with the scan <3


----------



## StellaBella24

Thanks...I just read something awful in First Tri forum...a girl had posted she was going for her 12wk scan in 3hrs. Lots of people posted gdluck etc. I just checked it back and she posted that they unforntunately found that their baby had passed away at 7wks 3days!!!

Sooo sad and sooooo scary! I'v got a headache now worrying :( Poor girl :(


----------



## nexis

StellaBella24 said:


> Thanks...I just read something awful in First Tri forum...a girl had posted she was going for her 12wk scan in 3hrs. Lots of people posted gdluck etc. I just checked it back and she posted that they unforntunately found that their baby had passed away at 7wks 3days!!!
> 
> Sooo sad and sooooo scary! I'v got a headache now worrying :( Poor girl :(

That's really sad :cry: but I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine tomorrow :hugs:

Afm, DH went to the doctors this afternoon. He's been diagnosed with depression and the doctor gave him anti-depressants for a month to begin with. He's been signed off work until next Monday when the doctor wants to see him again to see how he's getting on, and then they'll decide where to go from there. He was really down when he got in but I think he's glad they've given him the tablets as at least then he can try them and see if they help.


----------



## ghinspire22

Something happened like that on the forum I was one. The woman went in for her ultrasound and they found out that the baby passed at 6 weeks and 2 days. I'm just a few days over six weeks. My ultrasound isn't until next Friday (February 1st). I'm so scared that when I go to my ultrasound that my twins will be gone. I don't even know what I would do. 

I keep praying but things can change so rapidly.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> Thanks...I just read something awful in First Tri forum...a girl had posted she was going for her 12wk scan in 3hrs. Lots of people posted gdluck etc. I just checked it back and she posted that they unforntunately found that their baby had passed away at 7wks 3days!!!
> 
> Sooo sad and sooooo scary! I'v got a headache now worrying :( Poor girl :(


I found first tri incredibly scary, all those posts about bleeding, mc etc. I got hugely abused one day as I said perhaps those people should go to the loss section of the forum!


----------



## Katerz

1st tri forum can be a scary place! I tended to steer clear of it!

Try not to worry (easier said than done!)

Xxxx


----------



## nexis

Good luck with your scan today Stella! 

I was going to try and get DH out of the house today, but naturally it's snowed again overnight :dohh: and it's just started snowing again now. Hopefully we won't be stuck in the house all day, I haven't been out since last Thursday. Starting to get a bit stir crazy now! Have had a couple of cramps on and off this morning, so hopefully af won't be far off and I can see if my cycles are going to stay regular :)


----------



## mumface26

Im scared that when i contracted chlamydia it gave me pelvic inflamortry desease. I dont know how long u had the std for and i know i got rid of it as they tested again after the treatment and i was clear. Then i had an ultrasound to check my tubes, they looked fine and that how i knew i had pcos.
But im a bit worried. I have mild cramps on and off all the time which is a symtom of pid. Dp says the cramps are caused by my pcos.
Im worried pid has ravaged my ovaries and tubes and they are blocked from scaring.
Its not like i had lots of sexual partners. Its just i was in a relationship with someone for almost 2 years, i was on bcp and trusted him so we didnt use condoms. Then i felt unwell with my periods so got tested and they found an std. My own partner had given me an std. He then told me he had slept with someone at a house party. 
I hope im not badly damaged :cry:


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> StellaBella24 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks...I just read something awful in First Tri forum...a girl had posted she was going for her 12wk scan in 3hrs. Lots of people posted gdluck etc. I just checked it back and she posted that they unforntunately found that their baby had passed away at 7wks 3days!!!
> 
> Sooo sad and sooooo scary! I'v got a headache now worrying :( Poor girl :(
> 
> 
> I found first tri incredibly scary, all those posts about bleeding, mc etc. I got hugely abused one day as I said perhaps those people should go to the loss section of the forum!Click to expand...

I got abuse on netmums forum. I posted about nursery fees and it there was aything i could claim whilst off on maternity leave and the replies were like if you worry aboit money then dont bother having a baby or get your finances together before you ttc.
To which i replied, wow just asking disnt mean to rub anyone up the wrong way. Besides if everyone waited until they were financially healthy no one would have children becuse there is never a right time. I chcked the post a few days later and no reply, guess i told them :)


----------



## Aein

on CD15 getting on off cramps from last three days, even sumtimes looks as AF is on its way
really very scary and now i got upset tummy :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Wondering how stellabellas scan went!!


----------



## Aein

i hope stella just fine with her scan


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Wondering how stellabellas scan went!!

Ahhhh cute picture <3


----------



## nlk

Hopeful, Jace is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!

Ghinspire, congrats on your twinnies! I've updated the front page...hope that's ok!

Mumface, I also get cramping, almost constantly, in either side. I've had it checked out, and it's mainly to do with the pcos. I think it's just my body attempting stuff :shrug: also, I don't think there is ever a right time to have a baby...there will always be some reason for putting it off. As long as you can provide the basics for your child, and that they are loved, then that's perfectly good. They don't need fancy things!


----------



## mumface26

Cramps are so annoying. I think your right it must be pcos related. My last pap smear in 2011 came back normal so i guess its pcos causing trouble.
Got my pre op on 22/2 so lap and dye shouldnt be too long after. Knowing my body af will come and lap and dye will need rebooking :haha:
Just a waiting game now, theres nothing to say i cant have a natural bfp in the meantime :lol:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Cramps are so annoying. I think your right it must be pcos related. My last pap smear in 2011 came back normal so i guess its pcos causing trouble.
> Got my pre op on 22/2 so lap and dye shouldnt be too long after. Knowing my body af will come and lap and dye will need rebooking :haha:
> Just a waiting game now, theres nothing to say i cant have a natural bfp in the meantime :lol:

Your pre-op is on my birthday :)


----------



## Katerz

Hope everything went ok with Stella??

Currently sat in a traffic jam been here for an hr and a half getting weeeellllll peed off!


----------



## nexis

Katerz said:


> Hope everything went ok with Stella??
> 
> Currently sat in a traffic jam been here for an hr and a half getting weeeellllll peed off!

Maybe she's off telling all her family and friends now she's had the scan done?

I hope you get out of the traffic jam soon! It's snowing again here, not as heavy as it has been but obviously it's gonna settle on top of what we already have. Looks like we'll be walking to the pub tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## Katerz

I've done 7 miles in 2 hrs :( luckily i found my secret stash of smarties!


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all!

Scan went really well today! Everything fine and baby looks healthy. 
I have been busy spreading my news to family and work people. Everyone was so lovely! It feels like I waited a long time for my day today and everyone made it even more special by their reactions. 

Trying to work out how to attach an image...will do it when I work it out :)

Thanks for your thoughts ladies.xx


----------



## StellaBella24

Think I've attached the scan pics now??
 



Attached Files:







Scan pic2.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5









Scan pic - 12weeks.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Aein

woow thats really happy news stella, always hopeful and positive, things go in a right way
love ya always <3


----------



## ghinspire22

That's really great Stella! I hope that my eight week scan next Friday (february 1st) goes as well as yours did today. I'm so nervous. I have been discharging a lot of mucus and such today and I'm just scared that it's a bad sign. That something bad is going to happen.


----------



## nexis

Glad the scan went well Stella! :hugs:


----------



## StellaBella24

Ghinspire...i've had a lot of extra discharge all the way through this pregnancy so far...sometimes more than others


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> Ghinspire...i've had a lot of extra discharge all the way through this pregnancy so far...sometimes more than others

Agreed! Definitely a good sign


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Scan went really well today! Everything fine and baby looks healthy.
> I have been busy spreading my news to family and work people. Everyone was so lovely! It feels like I waited a long time for my day today and everyone made it even more special by their reactions.
> 
> Trying to work out how to attach an image...will do it when I work it out :)
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts ladies.xx


So great to hear , congrats!!! 

Well my mumma has just been over, cleaned the house, done all the washing and popped a casserole and potato bake in oven- how lucky am I!!
Bub has not been sleeping, couldn't get him down at all last night..I ended up going to bed at 9am and had to head to doc at 11. Running on max of 3-4 hours a night! We tried putting him straight into his own room and its obv not working so bought a bassinnette to try in my room tonight. Fingers crossed xx he wants the boob like hourly overnight!!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> StellaBella24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Scan went really well today! Everything fine and baby looks healthy.
> I have been busy spreading my news to family and work people. Everyone was so lovely! It feels like I waited a long time for my day today and everyone made it even more special by their reactions.
> 
> Trying to work out how to attach an image...will do it when I work it out :)
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts ladies.xx
> 
> 
> So great to hear , congrats!!!
> 
> Well my mumma has just been over, cleaned the house, done all the washing and popped a casserole and potato bake in oven- how lucky am I!!
> Bub has not been sleeping, couldn't get him down at all last night..I ended up going to bed at 9am and had to head to doc at 11. Running on max of 3-4 hours a night! We tried putting him straight into his own room and its obv not working so bought a bassinnette to try in my room tonight. Fingers crossed xx he wants the boob like hourly overnight!!Click to expand...

Sounds like hard work but im really looking forward to all of this! 
Im not going to breast feed. I will be back at work when baby is 15 weeks so i wont have chance to properly ween. Work interfeers with life too much :(
Im glad to hear you have help too. Dp mum has said she will take over our washing, cleaning and ironing for the first couple weeks so we can just care for baby. She only lives 5 minutes away so she will be round in no time.
I cant wait! 
Take care xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Stella im glad your scan went well! H&H <3


----------



## mumface26

Hey im not cramping today :)
Maybe ive been trying to ovulate the last few days.....?? Either way we have bd'd alot just in case.
I will test in about 10 days.


----------



## nexis

After nearly a week I've finally left the house! We walked to the pub and had lunch with DH's brother, then went to his parents. On the way home we popped in sainsburys or some stuff too. Tired and cold now but glad I've been out :D DH seems a bit happier today but think it was just because he's been kept busy all day.


----------



## ghinspire22

I am glad that your DH is feeling a little better. All we can do is take one day at a time. 

I miss my anxiety medication a lot. It kept me balanced. Now I feel like a bit of a mess.


----------



## mumface26

Just been texting big sis about birth and pregnancy. She said she survived on gas and air, she delivered my niece at 2:16am, tore badly as she was 9lb 8oz and then was back in her own house by lunchtime as the hospital needed the beds. She said so long as you dont need a section and all is well theu send you home rather quick. Aww i remember that night she was born, i was 14 and as soon as our phone rang i was awake. I heard my very tearfully say congrats. Then she came into me and said its a pink one :) 
No school for me the day after, it was baby day! It was a thursday night. I was performong in the brass band that night and got home at 10pm. Mum says there was no answer at my sis house so sje must je in hospital as we knew she was in labour.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> I am glad that your DH is feeling a little better. All we can do is take one day at a time.
> 
> I miss my anxiety medication a lot. It kept me balanced. Now I feel like a bit of a mess.

Just think of the end result !!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> So great to hear , congrats!!!
> 
> Well my mumma has just been over, cleaned the house, done all the washing and popped a casserole and potato bake in oven- how lucky am I!!
> Bub has not been sleeping, couldn't get him down at all last night..I ended up going to bed at 9am and had to head to doc at 11. Running on max of 3-4 hours a night! We tried putting him straight into his own room and its obv not working so bought a bassinnette to try in my room tonight. Fingers crossed xx he wants the boob like hourly overnight!!
> 
> Sounds like hard work but im really looking forward to all of this!
> Im not going to breast feed. I will be back at work when baby is 15 weeks so i wont have chance to properly ween. Work interfeers with life too much :(
> Im glad to hear you have help too. Dp mum has said she will take over our washing, cleaning and ironing for the first couple weeks so we can just care for baby. She only lives 5 minutes away so she will be round in no time.
> I cant wait!
> Take care xxxxClick to expand...

I don't know how long I will bf for but I'm giving it my best shot. At about 6 weeks when my supply evens out ill decided whether to ebf or mix feed.


----------



## mumface26

Feel awful today. Got a cracking headache and have been sick a few times.since dp left for work 2 hours ago. My stomachs in knots :sick:
Norovirus has been doing its rounds at work.....:sick:
Hand sanitizer cant save us all


----------



## mumface26

When dp had his sa they said his motility was 3% below average (i always said he.was lazy :)) but due to his very high count its not something to be concerned with. 
Gyno said for both of us to take zinc supplements and he may see an improvement in motility. They dont need him to do sa again.


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> After nearly a week I've finally left the house! We walked to the pub and had lunch with DH's brother, then went to his parents. On the way home we popped in sainsburys or some stuff too. Tired and cold now but glad I've been out :D DH seems a bit happier today but think it was just because he's been kept busy all day.

Best keeping busy with depression. My mum sank into a deep one after my grandparents died, she went on medication and is still on a very low dose but she keeps busy. My perents have some good friends who they go on days out with and they have lots of grandchildren to keep.them on their toes. And she has 4 daughters and a son to talk too.
I think if my mum had non of the above she may be worse off. My dad suffers bouts of.depression as a side effect from his stroke but he keeps busy cooking new recipes.
I hope your dh is ok and he neednt be afraid about his eyesite. If he can have a full time.job and.still see ok then he will be great with a baby :)


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> After nearly a week I've finally left the house! We walked to the pub and had lunch with DH's brother, then went to his parents. On the way home we popped in sainsburys or some stuff too. Tired and cold now but glad I've been out :D DH seems a bit happier today but think it was just because he's been kept busy all day.
> 
> Best keeping busy with depression. My mum sank into a deep one after my grandparents died, she went on medication and is still on a very low dose but she keeps busy. My perents have some good friends who they go on days out with and they have lots of grandchildren to keep.them on their toes. And she has 4 daughters and a son to talk too.
> I think if my mum had non of the above she may be worse off. My dad suffers bouts of.depression as a side effect from his stroke but he keeps busy cooking new recipes.
> I hope your dh is ok and he neednt be afraid about his eyesite. If he can have a full time.job and.still see ok then he will be great with a baby :)Click to expand...

I found DH some websites last night that might be helpful, they're about parents who are blind/partially sighted. He manages in his job cos he's basically a shelf stacker, he's supposed to be trained to use the tills but doesn't have to be cos if his sight and he's not allowed to drive either, which he hates. We popped into town today and the snow seems to be melting as the sun is out today :)


----------



## lilyannabella

Hi ladies!!! wow i'm happy to see everyone is doing great!! I'm seeing so much bfps:happydance:
Congrats Ghinspire and hopeful on the baby boy xxxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

Thank you! Today I woke up early and I can't get back to sleep. I am thinking about maybe reading for awhile or something until hubby wakes up or I get too hungry and have to eat something.

Someone from the due in September forum went to her scan and no heartbeat. It makes me sad. I hope that when I go next Friday that my babies will be just fine. That they will be strong and have heartbeats.


----------



## Aein

ghinspire22 said:


> Thank you! Today I woke up early and I can't get back to sleep. I am thinking about maybe reading for awhile or something until hubby wakes up or I get too hungry and have to eat something.
> 
> Someone from the due in September forum went to her scan and no heartbeat. It makes me sad. I hope that when I go next Friday that my babies will be just fine. That they will be strong and have heartbeats.

dun be upset dear, your babies will e fine and am sure you felt happy when you go through scan, huga :flower:


----------



## nexis

I'm sure everything will be fine at your scan ghinspire :hugs:

Afm, today should be the last day if this cycle and tomorrow I should be expecting af. However, I've not had any signs that I normally get. No sore bbs, not many cramps (usually get a lot when she's due). I'm less excited that it might be a bfp (don't think it will be) and more worried that maybe the metformin has stopped working and I'm gonna go back to stupidly long cycles. Anyone else had this? Obviously is af doesn't show tomorrow I'll test but I really hope that the met is still doing its job.


----------



## Aein

Nexis, i hope Met worked better for you, either AF or BFP, anything will touch you this cycle with good health, huggies

I am on 7dpo as per my BBT, second month started with Met, let see if AF touches me, so visit my dr and probably she will start Clomud too with that cycle, waiting and waiting


----------



## nlk

Hi! Hope everyone is well!

GL for your scan on Friday, ghinspire. I'm sure all will be fine :) keep positive!

I had acupuncture this morning...going well so far! The last session, I passed out (lol!) because I have low pressure..so a real improvement that I managed to stay conscious for the whole hour today!

Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry I haven't been around much! Trying to stress less :)


----------



## Katerz

I have been watching one born every minute but I'm not sure i should?! It's scary! Lol

It's the weekend yaaaaay


----------



## nexis

:bfn: this morning, but still no signs that af is on her way :shrug:


----------



## sugarpi24

Af is here :( on to the next cycle!!


----------



## ghinspire22

Before I was pregnant I did what they call dry needling. It's when they stick a needle where the most tension is and wiggle the needle to break up the tension. It really really helped my shoulders, neck, migraines, and back. I am allowed to start back up with it again in my second trimester. I'm looking forward to relief from this shoulder and neck pain. I've really found that natural things like that are really really helpful.

I also can't wait to start getting prenatal massages in my second trimester. It's going to help carrying my twins.


----------



## mumface26

So tired today.
Dp went watching tna wrestling in manchester and unbeknown to him whilst he was in the arena we had the worse snow fall ever!
It took him 3 hours to get home and said loads of people were helping push his car for him.
He then ended up stuck around the corner from our flats. I had to go round to him at 1am with a snow shovel and help try dig him out. 
Then this man come out his house and helped push the car round to the flats.
It was nice how complete strangers helped him out :)
This morning we spent loads of time clearing the car park of snow so the cars could get in and out. We had help from other residents too.
I really felt sorry for him last night stuck in his car. He had no idea the snow would be so bad or i.dont think he would have gone.
Bmw cars are rubbish in the snow :growlmad:


----------



## mumface26

Now its raining so the snow is going away!
Anyone who watched sky news last night and saw the snow thats what dp said the roads were like. He ran a few red lights because he tried to brake but the car just glided trough. He doesnt think the lights were camererd though.
Off to bed now we are shattered!


----------



## Katerz

I can totally sympathise Mumface I got stuck for 3 hrs 40 mins the other day scaaaaary experience trying to get up and down some hills!

Need a few more snow plows on the roads I think!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> So tired today.
> Dp went watching tna wrestling in manchester and unbeknown to him whilst he was in the arena we had the worse snow fall ever!
> It took him 3 hours to get home and said loads of people were helping push his car for him.
> He then ended up stuck around the corner from our flats. I had to go round to him at 1am with a snow shovel and help try dig him out.
> Then this man come out his house and helped push the car round to the flats.
> It was nice how complete strangers helped him out :)
> This morning we spent loads of time clearing the car park of snow so the cars could get in and out. We had help from other residents too.
> I really felt sorry for him last night stuck in his car. He had no idea the snow would be so bad or i.dont think he would have gone.
> Bmw cars are rubbish in the snow :growlmad:

So jealous that he got to see TNA live! the snow is all gone here now thanks to the massive amount of rain we've had

Cd 32 today and no idea what's going on :shrug:


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> So tired today.
> Dp went watching tna wrestling in manchester and unbeknown to him whilst he was in the arena we had the worse snow fall ever!
> It took him 3 hours to get home and said loads of people were helping push his car for him.
> He then ended up stuck around the corner from our flats. I had to go round to him at 1am with a snow shovel and help try dig him out.
> Then this man come out his house and helped push the car round to the flats.
> It was nice how complete strangers helped him out :)
> This morning we spent loads of time clearing the car park of snow so the cars could get in and out. We had help from other residents too.
> I really felt sorry for him last night stuck in his car. He had no idea the snow would be so bad or i.dont think he would have gone.
> Bmw cars are rubbish in the snow :growlmad:
> 
> So jealous that he got to see TNA live! the snow is all gone here now thanks to the massive amount of rain we've had
> 
> Cd 32 today and no idea what's going on :shrug:Click to expand...

He was 10 rows away from the ring. He booked the ticket last sumer but didnt gwt me one as we thought id be pregnant by then. Plus i didnt really wnt to go. I went to.watch raw but only to keep dp company. Thats why we need a boy so they can watch these events.
He met dixie carter and got her autograph too :)


----------



## mumface26

I think af is coming to get me. And so she should im cd107 today.
All last week my nipples were very sore almost felt bruised. They feel a bit tender now but as i galloped up and down the stairs this weekend it made my boobs hurt.
Ive also had pelvic cramps on and off too. So could either be a bfp in the making, af or my whacko body doing things it shouldnt.
We was at dps parents last night talking about ttc and the subject of ivf came up. Dp and i have decided if it comes to it we wont try it. Reason A= one go on the nhs, if it doesnt work then your on your own, reason B the cost, yes get a loan out easy but we cant afford that type of outgoing, reason C its emotionally draining, i would get my hopes up too much, it wont work and i will be shatterd as will dp.
Dp is her only son so i can see her desire for grandchildren is strong but its our decision in the end and she should respect it. Her face seemed so upset when i said firmly i draw the line at ivf it was almost as if she wanted to cry. I almost did, dp noticed and quickly chnged the subject.
I can only imagine what failed rounds of clomid, injectables, iui's can do to a persons mind and i dont think im strong enough.
If i use clomid and the first round fails i can do it again but i know it will send me down.
This morning i was lay in bed pondering calling in sick. I dint want to move i just wanted to stay in bed, im not tired but i feel so sad today. :cry:
We have put our wedding plans on hold for now (much to dp mums dismay) until we have a baby. Cant be doing with two lots of things to deal with.


----------



## StellaBella24

Sounds like a good plan Mumface. You have to know whats right for you and what u can handle. TTC with no luck is draining and the longer it goes on the less you can see light at the end of the tunnel.x

Nexis: How's ur DH doing?x

I've got a stonking cold! :( Didnt go to work today but will tomorrow. Worried i will need more time off as my pregnancy goes on. Normally with a cold i'd be popping pills, taking decongestions and hot toddies but am scared to take a paracetamol now! Have taken one every so often to help me sleep it off.
Me and my StellaBella (which is my cat by the way, did I ever tell you guys that?) are having a snuggle in bed...heaven.x


----------



## nexis

StellaBella24 said:


> Sounds like a good plan Mumface. You have to know whats right for you and what u can handle. TTC with no luck is draining and the longer it goes on the less you can see light at the end of the tunnel.x
> 
> Nexis: How's ur DH doing?x
> 
> I've got a stonking cold! :( Didnt go to work today but will tomorrow. Worried i will need more time off as my pregnancy goes on. Normally with a cold i'd be popping pills, taking decongestions and hot toddies but am scared to take a paracetamol now! Have taken one every so often to help me sleep it off.
> Me and my StellaBella (which is my cat by the way, did I ever tell you guys that?) are having a snuggle in bed...heaven.x

He said last night that he's feeling the same as he did before he saw the doctor the first time so I think he needs the antidepressants increased. He's only been put on a very low dose for the time being. I've told him he needs to make sure that he tells the doctor when he's sees him today exactly how he's feeling. I think he'll probably be signed off again tbh.


----------



## betsyb

Hi there!

I'm new around here, but I've been reading lots of your posts...

This is just our first month TTC, but I've been off BC for about a year now, and my periods are becoming increasingly irregular. Based on that and lots of other symptoms, my doctor is fairly sure that I have PCOS. 

I'm supposed to go tomorrow for my 21 day progesterone blood work, but I haven't yet had a positive OPK, and I've been testing twice a day. Shouldn't we wait until I get a positive OPK before I do my blood work?

I've been doing the OPKs for two months, and I've had positives, but very late in my cycle. 

Ah! I'm just stressed out about all of this, and I want to make sure I do the right thing!

Thanks for any advice you guys have! I appreciate it!


----------



## nexis

betsyb said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm new around here, but I've been reading lots of your posts...
> 
> This is just our first month TTC, but I've been off BC for about a year now, and my periods are becoming increasingly irregular. Based on that and lots of other symptoms, my doctor is fairly sure that I have PCOS.
> 
> I'm supposed to go tomorrow for my 21 day progesterone blood work, but I haven't yet had a positive OPK, and I've been testing twice a day. Shouldn't we wait until I get a positive OPK before I do my blood work?
> 
> I've been doing the OPKs for two months, and I've had positives, but very late in my cycle.
> 
> Ah! I'm just stressed out about all of this, and I want to make sure I do the right thing!
> 
> Thanks for any advice you guys have! I appreciate it!

Welcome :hi: for me personally, I went and had my day 21 bloods regardless as I want the hospital to see for sure that I'm not ovulating so that they'll give me some more help.. The other ladies might have some more advice for you :flower:

DH has been back to doctors, they've upped the medication and signed him off for another week. He has to go back again next Monday.


----------



## betsyb

Thanks for the advice, Nexis! I appreciate it!

I'll be thinking about you and your DH. My father and sister both have depression and just recently started seeing doctors to go on medication. It took them a few months/visits to find the right dosage and meds for them before everything started looking brighter. I know your DH is on the right path!


----------



## nexis

betsyb said:


> Thanks for the advice, Nexis! I appreciate it!
> 
> I'll be thinking about you and your DH. My father and sister both have depression and just recently started seeing doctors to go on medication. It took them a few months/visits to find the right dosage and meds for them before everything started looking brighter. I know your DH is on the right path!

Thank you :hugs: My mum has suffered with severe depression for the whole of my life so I just hope the doctor that DH sees is quicker to help him than my mums doctor was.


----------



## Aein

So today 2nd anniversary celebrated and ttc journey enters in 1year :)
had a busy day in baking cake and decoration stuff, and a wonderful evening in celebrations with DH after he back from office, feeling quite relax

i'm in 10DPO and CD21.... lets see where it end in couple of days else visit Dr by nxt weekend


----------



## nexis

Congratulations on your anniversary Aein!


----------



## Katerz

Welcome betsy b! I held off to wait for the 21 day bloods but the 21 days never came which obviously delayed my referral to fertility specialist. I would agree with Nexis and say go regardless. 

Nexis sending happy vibes your way hopefully the increased dosage will make DH start to feel better. 

Happy anniversary aein!


----------



## StellaBella24

Happy anniversary aein!

Glad the docs are continuing to help your DH Nexis. Hopefully he's on the right path.x


----------



## mumface26

:wave: betsyb.....i had day 21 bloods but its a waste of time with pcos. Like nexis.said.just go anyway.

Nexis im glad your dh is getting help. Has he considered counselling? It helped my mum out loads.

Happy anniversary aein <3

Afm......i think tomorrow may be cd1 :happydance: im spotting a little and cramping up.
There may be an end in sight :):):)


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> :wave: betsyb.....i had day 21 bloods but its a waste of time with pcos. Like nexis.said.just go anyway.
> 
> Nexis im glad your dh is getting help. Has he considered counselling? It helped my mum out loads.
> 
> Happy anniversary aein <3
> 
> Afm......i think tomorrow may be cd1 :happydance: im spotting a little and cramping up.
> There may be an end in sight :):):)

Tbh it probably would help him, but he's a typical man and doesn't really want to talk about it :dohh: He hasn't even told his mum what's going on, as far as she knows he's on holiday from work.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

betsyb said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm new around here, but I've been reading lots of your posts...
> 
> This is just our first month TTC, but I've been off BC for about a year now, and my periods are becoming increasingly irregular. Based on that and lots of other symptoms, my doctor is fairly sure that I have PCOS.
> 
> I'm supposed to go tomorrow for my 21 day progesterone blood work, but I haven't yet had a positive OPK, and I've been testing twice a day. Shouldn't we wait until I get a positive OPK before I do my blood work?
> 
> I've been doing the OPKs for two months, and I've had positives, but very late in my cycle.
> 
> Ah! I'm just stressed out about all of this, and I want to make sure I do the right thing!
> 
> Thanks for any advice you guys have! I appreciate it!

Go, as OPKs are notoriously inaccurate with pcos, I tested and never hit a positive the month i conceived mr son.

Plus its something that will have to be done before they give u further help, so really its getting step one over with.


----------



## mumface26

Hey guys. Im officially cd1 :happydance:
On to a new cycle :):):)
I got my letter from my gyno today, it was a copy he sent my doctor and i asked for a copy. Basically it confirms what we discussed, it confirms i will have a lap and dye and then at the end it says "if her tubes are patent i will stimulate her using clomid 100mg for days 2-5 of cycle" :wohoo:
Help at last :):)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Hey guys. Im officially cd1 :happydance:
> On to a new cycle :):):)
> I got my letter from my gyno today, it was a copy he sent my doctor and i asked for a copy. Basically it confirms what we discussed, it confirms i will have a lap and dye and then at the end it says "if her tubes are patent i will stimulate her using clomid 100mg for days 2-5 of cycle" :wohoo:
> Help at last :):)

Yay!
And wow, usually they start on 50 mg


----------



## Katerz

Yey Mumface! You'll have your clomid miracle before you know it!


----------



## mumface26

I hope so! I have pcos but i think im at the lower end of the scake.
If my lap is say first week of march i could be on clomid by begining of april. I just hope af doesnt stay away for too long again.
My sis text me last night and said if my lap is early march she may be on the wards as i recover as shes on placement from uni at the same hospital :) she had her family in her early twenties. Now shes 34 and has gone back to uni to become a nurse.
My niece had her baby girl last july and is still waiting for af. But shes blaming pregnancy hormones.


----------



## mumface26

The day i saw the fs i started taking vitamin b complex and zinc, now i have af......coincidence?
B complex can help female hormonal imbalance.
Dp is terrible when it comes to rememberig to take vitamins. Ive had to leave the pots out on the kitchen top with a post it note attatched saying take me with loads of sperm drawn on fetilising an egg. Its working i hear him rattling them every morning :lol:


----------



## Aein

mumface, best of luck dear with Clomid round

i am also planning ti visit dr this weekend on Thursday here, as to discuss and might she prescribe me Clomid too, this is what she told me during last visit in December, hopeful i will also start in Clomid round

hopeful, i didn't usr OPKs before and thinking to use now with coming cycle, but what i just read in your above statement i think i should not do this if its not accurate with PCOs


----------



## mumface26

I wont use opks either when i take clomid. I dont want the added worry. The only testing i wil do is pregnancy testing :)
Af is here making herself known. I feel sick and have pains :sick:


----------



## Aein

mumface, so sad the witch touches you, hope you feel better soon, and pray this cycles ends in positive response


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein, some have luck with opks and some don't!


----------



## Aein

ohh i see hopeful so how long we can use one OPk??


----------



## ghinspire22

Started spotting this morning. I am trying not to have flashbacks to what happened last time. I called the fertility nurse and we are going to see what to do. Hopefully they take me in for an ultrasound. I am scared. I don't want to go through this again.


----------



## Aein

ghinspire, be positive please i understand dis is horrible, m praying for you dear
plz just relax and trust on God


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> Started spotting this morning. I am trying not to have flashbacks to what happened last time. I called the fertility nurse and we are going to see what to do. Hopefully they take me in for an ultrasound. I am scared. I don't want to go through this again.

So many women spot first tri.
I did at 7 and 22 weeks.

Stay positive and don't put more stress on yourself


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> ohh i see hopeful so how long we can use one OPk??

Pcos messes with the hormones that opks pick up. Some people on here have had success with them though


----------



## laurabe

16dpo. Clomid round 2. No AF and BFN. Fed up of this :(


----------



## Aein

don,t get upset Laurabe, God knows what he has written for us, be positive, think positive, everything will go in positive way, <3


----------



## ghinspire22

I have an ultrasound in 30 minutes. The nurse who called me back made me feel like I was some kind of burden calling with my spotting concern. She said to come in for an ultrasound but I could hear the huff in her voice. I seriously don't need to feel like I am a burden when I am already emotional.


----------



## ghinspire22

laurabe said:


> 16dpo. Clomid round 2. No AF and BFN. Fed up of this :(

It can be so frustrating. You just want to scream and throw in the towel. The thing is that you are on the right track. Believe me I never thought I would be pregnant. I seriously felt so hopeless. That is why after I had an early miscarriage I took a three month time to get myself in a better place.


----------



## Aein

Ghinspire, really true if we loose hope we sont got anything so always be hopeful for a positive result

i'm sure on my nxt visit to dr, she will start Clomid too with Metformin and i am hopeful this will results best for me


----------



## laurabe

Thanks ghinspire. Try not to worry spotting is normal for a lot of women in early pregnancy. My sister bled quite a bit x


----------



## nexis

Sorry to hear about your cycle laurabe :hugs: Ghinspire, I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:

Afm, cd 1 today :happydance: didn't have any cramps or anything, just popped to the loo and bam, full blown AF (tmi). So I can stop worrying so much now :)


----------



## Katerz

Good luck gh...not that you'll need it I'm sure bambinos will be fine. Woman you spoke to doesn't sound very sympathetic! Tut


----------



## StellaBella24

I'm sure things will be fine ghinspire but i understand ur concern. I passed blood clots at 7wks...scared the hell out of me but had scan and all was well. Let us know how u get on.

Nexis and Mumface...ur on same cycle days this month :)

Laurabe...fx for you.x


----------



## betsyb

Thanks for all the advice. Went ahead and did the 21 day progesterone today, and made appointment for ultrasound later this month to confirm PCOS. I feel really comfortable and positive about my doctor and the plans she's got for us. Came home and took and OPK... Positive. Ha! So I guess this cycle is stl a possibility! Keeping our fingers crossed.... 

Ghinspire... Thinking about you and praying all will be well.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ghinspire how r u?


----------



## mumface26

Yay me and nexis can be cycle buds as its my cd1 today too!
Wishing af had stayed away now, i feel so sick and got major cramps :sick:

Laurabe im sorry about your bfn :hug:

Ghinspire please keep us updated, i hope you are ok :hug:

Im taking my wheat bag in work tomorrow and using it against my naval if my af pains are bad. We have a microwave in the break area which is handy. My wheat bag is a little hippo so hes cute but stinks of lavender. 
I will look a total loon sat at my desk with a hippo in my lap :tease:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Yay me and nexis can be cycle buds as its my cd1 today too!
> Wishing af had stayed away now, i feel so sick and got major cramps :sick:
> 
> Laurabe im sorry about your bfn :hug:
> 
> Ghinspire please keep us updated, i hope you are ok :hug:
> 
> Im taking my wheat bag in work tomorrow and using it against my naval if my af pains are bad. We have a microwave in the break area which is handy. My wheat bag is a little hippo so hes cute but stinks of lavender.
> I will look a total loon sat at my desk with a hippo in my lap :tease:

I really hope ghinspire's scan went ok.

I look like a right weirdo right now, I'm sat on sofa with my hot water bottle in my big Zippy hot water bottle cover. DH knows not to mock me when he sees me carrying it around though as he's likely to get his head bitten off :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Im lay down with my hippo wheat bag sat on my navel. Its not as affective as a hotwater bottle but its working.
I used to have a zippy back pack and i covered him in badges with band names on id collected over the years. And we used to call our maths teacher bungle for some reason :haha: he didnt care, he was bungle, head of maths and head of year 9. He was so old he used to teach my brother who is 12 years older than me.

My big sis says labour is like your worst period pain ever multiplied by 2000 :wacko:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Im lay down with my hippo wheat bag sat on my navel. Its not as affective as a hotwater bottle but its working.
> I used to have a zippy back pack and i covered him in badges with band names on id collected over the years. And we used to call our maths teacher bungle for some reason :haha: he didnt care, he was bungle, head of maths and head of year 9. He was so old he used to teach my brother who is 12 years older than me.
> 
> My big sis says labour is like your worst period pain ever multiplied by 2000 :wacko:

I'm 27 in a few weeks and I had a teacher in high school who taught DH's step-dad...who's 54!


----------



## ghinspire22

The ultrasound went well. We found two little babies with heartbeats. I have been having some severe twinges that are sharp and I wince sometimes but the tech said that there was nothing to worry about and that the babies are doing what they are supposed to be doing.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> The ultrasound went well. We found two little babies with heartbeats. I have been having some severe twinges that are sharp and I wince sometimes but the tech said that there was nothing to worry about and that the babies are doing what they are supposed to be doing.

Im glad you and your babies are doing well.
Relax now and enjoy!
:hugs:


----------



## ghinspire22

Their heart beats at 7 weeks were 114 and 140. I suppose those are good. The tech didn't seem too concerned.


----------



## nexis

Glad the scan went well ghinspire!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> Their heart beats at 7 weeks were 114 and 140. I suppose those are good. The tech didn't seem too concerned.

With that variation in hb I'd say one boy one girl!


----------



## Katerz

Glad the scan went okay, it's those beans settling in I reckon!
Are you going to find out what you're having?


----------



## StellaBella24

Glad everything went well Ghinspire. Still cant believe you're having twins :)


----------



## StellaBella24

My cold has become a chest infection :(
A cold sore appeared this morning and i used the bit of Zovirax cream i had left. Went to pharmacy to buy some more and she said not to use it in pregnancy! Now i'm panicking about what i've done by using it already :(

Got docs apt later today


----------



## ghinspire22

StellaBella24 said:


> My cold has become a chest infection :(
> A cold sore appeared this morning and i used the bit of Zovirax cream i had left. Went to pharmacy to buy some more and she said not to use it in pregnancy! Now i'm panicking about what i've done by using it already :(
> 
> Got docs apt later today

Definitely take care of yourself! I hope the doctor can help.


----------



## ghinspire22

Katerz said:


> Glad the scan went okay, it's those beans settling in I reckon!
> Are you going to find out what you're having?

Yes we are going to find out what we are having. Hubby and I need twice the stuff so it is important to know.


----------



## ghinspire22

StellaBella24 said:


> Glad everything went well Ghinspire. Still cant believe you're having twins :)

You and me both. I still can't believe there are twins in there.


----------



## ghinspire22

Last night I was trying to get the tv remote to work laying on my stomach. I then tried to slowly turn over to get up. I had the sharpest pain on my left side ever. It literally made me cry out. It was ligament for sure. I laid still and it went away but it was the most startling pain. I thought one of my babies was beig ripped off my uterus. I know baby must be ok but it scared me.


----------



## StellaBella24

I constantly get those sharp pulling pains when i get up quick or move in an awkward position...stops me in my tracks sometimes!
I presume its ligaments stretching too


----------



## ghinspire22

StellaBella24 said:


> I constantly get those sharp pulling pains when i get up quick or move in an awkward position...stops me in my tracks sometimes!
> I presume its ligaments stretching too

It is insane. I feel like I am ripped I half.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> My cold has become a chest infection :(
> A cold sore appeared this morning and i used the bit of Zovirax cream i had left. Went to pharmacy to buy some more and she said not to use it in pregnancy! Now i'm panicking about what i've done by using it already :(
> 
> Got docs apt later today


Yeah u can't use it I tried to buy it one day, u can only use the Compede clear strips that don't do shit!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> Last night I was trying to get the tv remote to work laying on my stomach. I then tried to slowly turn over to get up. I had the sharpest pain on my left side ever. It literally made me cry out. It was ligament for sure. I laid still and it went away but it was the most startling pain. I thought one of my babies was beig ripped off my uterus. I know baby must be ok but it scared me.

Oh my god yes I remember the early ligament pain!! 
It was the worst when u wake in middle of night after being still for ages and sneeze lol. 
It doesn't last the whole way though


----------



## WeeNat

Hi Ladies, sorry for gate crashing... i was just wondering if anyone is on Metformin. Is it any good? We have been trying to concieve #2 (first concieved naturally but took 5 yrs)
for over 2 yrs now and my doctor is going to put me on Metformin. My cycles have gotten a bit wonkey lately. Thank you x


----------



## nexis

WeeNat said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry for gate crashing... i was just wondering if anyone is on Metformin. Is it any good? We have been trying to concieve #2 (first concieved naturally but took 5 yrs)
> for over 2 yrs now and my doctor is going to put me on Metformin. My cycles have gotten a bit wonkey lately. Thank you x

Welcome :hi: I'm on 1000mg of metformin a day. I started it last year, and you can see in my signature the effect that it's had on my cycles :flower:


----------



## WeeNat

Wow... thats amazing results!!! I dont know what mg i will be put on as i will get it in 2 weeks time!! Im excited!! x x


----------



## mumface26

Ahhhh i got my lap and dye on 26th feb :wohoo:


----------



## StellaBella24

Less than a month away Mumface. GL.x


----------



## nexis

WeeNat said:


> Wow... thats amazing results!!! I dont know what mg i will be put on as i will get it in 2 weeks time!! Im excited!! x x

I was started on 500mg for a week or two (can't remember now) and the up to 1000mg which I think is how it's normally done :)


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Ahhhh i got my lap and dye on 26th feb :wohoo:

Great news! :happydance:


----------



## WeeNat

Well i hope i get good results too!! :) x


----------



## mumface26

Just got my very old laptop up and running and found lots of old photos from back in the day.....
My new avatar pic is me on halloween 2009 i went as a bloodied nurse :)
Spent all day in work dressed like that, twas a laugh! Lucky i work in a call centre so we have zero contact with public face to face so we can do dress up :)
Also found all old music that remind me of the olden days......im getting nostalgic now.....


----------



## ghinspire22

We got a house!!!!!


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> We got a house!!!!!

Thats great! Were you house hunting? When do u move in? 
Dp wants to start house hunting this summer. We live in a two bed appartment, its on two.floors so its kind of like a house. Its plenty big enough for when baby comes but we need a house. We have a balcony but i miss having a garden :)


----------



## ghinspire22

What is funny is that we started house hunting on Tuesday and we walked into the second house we had seen and just knew. We put an offer on it yesterday and within three hours we had negotiated with the sellers and found a deal. We move into the house the beginning of May. It is 4 bedrooms, with a nice yard and swing set included. And there are three and a half baths, finished basement, huge soaking tub, and a kitchen to die for. Seriously it is the perfect house and when everything goes well with this pregnancy (fingers crossed) these babies will have an amazing home.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> What is funny is that we started house hunting on Tuesday and we walked into the second house we had seen and just knew. We put an offer on it yesterday and within three hours we had negotiated with the sellers and found a deal. We move into the house the beginning of May. It is 4 bedrooms, with a nice yard and swing set included. And there are three and a half baths, finished basement, huge soaking tub, and a kitchen to die for. Seriously it is the perfect house and when everything goes well with this pregnancy (fingers crossed) these babies will have an amazing home.

That sounds fantastic! Good luck with the move.
My dream home would have a garage, a big kitchen and dining room, big garden and big bedrooms - the smallest room would be my sewing room. I do alot of cross stitching and would love a room to keep all my things in :)
Most importantly though it would be a nice place for our children to grow up in and create memories. They would always feel safe too.
I missed my mum and dads house where i grew up, they have sold it now but it hadso mny good memories.


----------



## mumface26

Just had a call from the hospital. My lap has been re booked for march 4th. Not a problem at least its not too far away now :wohoo:


----------



## ghinspire22

I had a dream that I passed a clot. I woke up having to pee and I think for a moment I did pass a clot but to do so I would have to bleed and I am not bleeding. Isn't that crazy?


----------



## Aein

ghinspire, good news your scan goes perfect, i was too much hopeful for you and see it is  
good news about your home dear, its a dream home and i am sure babies will make your home a perfect home with a loving family, hugs

mumface, woow i like this old but lovely Hallowean pic and good news your appointment just get donem thumbs up

I am also on Metformin 1000mg a day, in start taken 500mg for 5 days afterthat dosage up to 500mg more
although my af is not too much disturbed just 3 to 4 days up or 1-2 day early, and this difference i felt while living with dh with whole last year, i hope for the best result within some days else may be Dr will add Clomid too with coming next cycle


----------



## Katerz

Gh the house sounds lovely! And pregnancy gives you THE strangest dreams!

Yay for your L&D appt Mumface!


----------



## ghinspire22

I hate winter!!! I was walking the dog and the sidewalk had a light dusting of snow. I slipped and luckily didnt fall but I tweaked my abdomen on the right side. Not happy. I know baby is ok but still...


----------



## Aein

Ohh Ghinspire, you have to be very very careful dear please, if snowy weather or rainy weather outside try to not go outside, and if u go your dh must be with you, dont go alone

see me, today is weekend here i asked DH to go outside its rainy and very pleasent weather, but DH refused, he said when you go upside you walk too much you just upstairs too much and your af starts... so he just care about me so he said this and i do obey


----------



## mumface26

I hate winter too! Its all the wrapping we have to do.....yawn its boring now!
Gimme sun!


----------



## Aein

Ladies,

I'm scary to know about what symptoms should woman feel if implanataion occurs?? any idea


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I'm scary to know about what symptoms should woman feel if implanataion occurs?? any idea

Only 1 in 5 women got implantation bleeding. Slight cramping/ pinching feelings. Sore boobs. Wind. 
Stupidly early pregnancy symptoms are the same as pre menstrual symptoms!


----------



## ghinspire22

I honestly don't think I had any implantation feelings. I just know in my pregnancy I have days where I have lots of cramping that feels like af is coming and then it doesn't. My nerves are not soothed by this at all. 

*sips chocolate almond smoothie*


----------



## Aein

thanks hopeful & ghinspire 

i got it and even when mainly women dont have any signs, i think perfect to observe missed period


----------



## mumface26

Damn pms symptoms confusing us all ! 
Ive had countless cycles where ive felt cramps, tiredness, wind, sore boobs only to be greeted by af.
Im worried incase af comes just before my lap and dye :dohh:


----------



## Aein

just covered myself in quilt, and using Tablet :( no sleep here second night today.... and dh taking nap with snoring , lol


----------



## Aein

Ladies

2 days i felt very kight spotting, but just now some reddish spotting again,,,, duh jnow if AF on its way, tell me can i do a test just now or not??


----------



## ghinspire22

Aein said:


> Ladies
> 
> 2 days i felt very kight spotting, but just now some reddish spotting again,,,, duh jnow if AF on its way, tell me can i do a test just now or not??

Are you close to your period?


----------



## Aein

Ghinspire, almost near

last day it was 26 days cycle and tdy m on CD25 and DPO15
just chk again my pad, its really dark spotting here but no bkeed drop


----------



## ghinspire22

Aein said:


> Ghinspire, almost near
> 
> last day it was 26 days cycle and tdy m on CD25 and DPO15
> just chk again my pad, its really dark spotting here but no bkeed drop

I got my BFP at 16 DPO. So you could test if you wanted to.


----------



## Aein

Ghinspire, i did test its bfn and 6hrs end still spotting 
now i definitely visit Dr tomorrow evening


----------



## ghinspire22

I thought I accidentally took doubles of Metformin and levothyroxine yesterday. I don't think I did but my memory is bad. Now I am scared I killed my babies.

Not to mention yesterday my sil announced she is pregnant too and a week different from my due date. They just got married in October.

Emotionally I am everywhere right now.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> I thought I accidentally took doubles of Metformin and levothyroxine yesterday. I don't think I did but my memory is bad. Now I am scared I killed my babies.
> 
> Not to mention yesterday my sil announced she is pregnant too and a week different from my due date. They just got married in October.
> 
> Emotionally I am everywhere right now.



How exciting you'll be having babies together!!!!!


Things are not so good here. Jace did not go to bed at all til 5am he screamed his lungs out wether he was fed, changed, rocked, hugged. He's feeding hour on/ hour off and I'm exhausted! I'm fairly certain he has reflux, we went through 3 sets of sheets with spew! 
Hubby stayed up most if night with me- highlight was when jace pulled off boob at about 3am and milk squirted everywhere all over him and his face was all white and covered in it!


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I thought I accidentally took doubles of Metformin and levothyroxine yesterday. I don't think I did but my memory is bad. Now I am scared I killed my babies.
> 
> Not to mention yesterday my sil announced she is pregnant too and a week different from my due date. They just got married in October.
> 
> Emotionally I am everywhere right now.
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting you'll be having babies together!!!!!
> 
> 
> Things are not so good here. Jace did not go to bed at all til 5am he screamed his lungs out wether he was fed, changed, rocked, hugged. He's feeding hour on/ hour off and I'm exhausted! I'm fairly certain he has reflux, we went through 3 sets of sheets with spew!
> Hubby stayed up most if night with me- highlight was when jace pulled off boob at about 3am and milk squirted everywhere all over him and his face was all white and covered in it!Click to expand...

Aww poor baby. I hope everyone gets sleep soon. 

I am just thinking about so much right now. I got a pill case so I don't go crazy and think that I double doses and killed my babies.


----------



## Aein

ghinspire22 said:


> I thought I accidentally took doubles of Metformin and levothyroxine yesterday. I don't think I did but my memory is bad. Now I am scared I killed my babies.
> 
> Not to mention yesterday my sil announced she is pregnant too and a week different from my due date. They just got married in October.
> 
> Emotionally I am everywhere right now.

dear, be relax i am sure this very less dosage can not effect babies:thumbup:
just be careful now, and next time matk on calendar when you take you dose

i suggest you to talk with Dr about this also in case of high dose or low what are impacts
just relax this time ok, babies are safe m damn sure :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I thought I accidentally took doubles of Metformin and levothyroxine yesterday. I don't think I did but my memory is bad. Now I am scared I killed my babies.
> 
> Not to mention yesterday my sil announced she is pregnant too and a week different from my due date. They just got married in October.
> 
> Emotionally I am everywhere right now.
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting you'll be having babies together!!!!!
> 
> 
> Things are not so good here. Jace did not go to bed at all til 5am he screamed his lungs out wether he was fed, changed, rocked, hugged. He's feeding hour on/ hour off and I'm exhausted! I'm fairly certain he has reflux, we went through 3 sets of sheets with spew!
> Hubby stayed up most if night with me- highlight was when jace pulled off boob at about 3am and milk squirted everywhere all over him and his face was all white and covered in it!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww poor baby. I hope everyone gets sleep soon.
> 
> I am just thinking about so much right now. I got a pill case so I don't go crazy and think that I double doses and killed my babies.Click to expand...


Its hard cos I really think something is wrong but doctors shrug it off as normal for newborns to cry. 
But my gp has agreed to refer to a paediatrician finally! 

And I'm sure u will be fine! Everytime I leave the house I think "did I turn off the hair straightener/ iron/ oven/ lick the door?" But when u double check you've subconsciously done it right lol.

Have u told your SIL bout your babies yet?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Haha! 
Lick the door! 
Of course I mean lock


----------



## Aein

lol i was thinking should coor can be licked :D


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Haha!
> Lick the door!
> Of course I mean lock

Yes she knows. She was the first person I told and she hasn't told me until yesterday with everyone else. I was a little hurt by it but oh well what can I do?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Haha!
> Lick the door!
> Of course I mean lock
> 
> Yes she knows. She was the first person I told and she hasn't told me until yesterday with everyone else. I was a little hurt by it but oh well what can I do?Click to expand...

Perhaps she wasn't trying and didn't know? Or has had a few losses and was superstitious?


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Haha!
> Lick the door!
> Of course I mean lock
> 
> Yes she knows. She was the first person I told and she hasn't told me until yesterday with everyone else. I was a little hurt by it but oh well what can I do?Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps she wasn't trying and didn't know? Or has had a few losses and was superstitious?Click to expand...

They got married in October and were talking about trying. They found out hey were pregnant when they were on our Scottish vacation with us. This is her first pregnancy.


----------



## Katerz

Took a fall down stairs earlier :( bambino is fine but my back now hurts and I have carpet burn on my elbow ouch!


----------



## ghinspire22

Katerz said:


> Took a fall down stairs earlier :( bambino is fine but my back now hurts and I have carpet burn on my elbow ouch!

Glad everyone is ok!


----------



## Aein

Katerz, God bless you always dear, please do a little craeful you and also Ginspire, take care of our 2013 babies, love ya all

Afm, my AF started later last night... in coupke of hours i am visiting Dr and m damn sure she wikl add up Clomid with this cycle, need all of yours prayer


----------



## mumface26

Dp is annoying me this weekend. Im having one of those weekends where i just want to sit quietly, read, cross stitch and do nothing. Buts hes constant chat chat chatting, banging around in the kitchen,wont sit still hes very restless........reminds me of a young child :)
Love dp loads, cant live without him but this weekend im like shhhuuuttt uuuuupppp!!!!!
Men!


----------



## mumface26

Dp is annoying me this weekend. Im having one of those weekends where i just want to sit quietly, read, cross stitch and do nothing. Buts hes constant chat chat chatting, banging around in the kitchen,wont sit still hes very restless........reminds me of a young child :)
Love dp loads, cant live without him but this weekend im like shhhuuuttt uuuuupppp!!!!!
Men!


----------



## ghinspire22

Aein said:


> Katerz, God bless you always dear, please do a little craeful you and also Ginspire, take care of our 2013 babies, love ya all
> 
> Afm, my AF started later last night... in coupke of hours i am visiting Dr and m damn sure she wikl add up Clomid with this cycle, need all of yours prayer

Good luck.


----------



## Aein

So Dr puts me on 50mg Clomid frm CD2 to CD6 , also refers DH for semen analysis, and asked me for follicular US on CD12 i.e. on 12 Feb... ahhhh one mor examination starting :)


----------



## StellaBella24

Goodluck Aein. We have seen lots of clomid miracles on this thread.xx

Blimey Katerz! Be careful and glad all i ok.x

Hopeful...i'm sure my little one crying and not sleeping is my nightmare situation. I hope u get it sorted and that Jace is ok.
P.S. Lol!!!! to the boob milk in face moment


----------



## Katerz

Oh that's good aein! Onwards and upwards fingers crossed for you!

Mumface I think we all get like that with the men folk! I know I do!

I'm feeling much better now hubby is looking after me and keeping me stocked up on chocolate lol.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> Goodluck Aein. We have seen lots of clomid miracles on this thread.xx
> 
> Blimey Katerz! Be careful and glad all i ok.x
> 
> Hopeful...i'm sure my little one crying and not sleeping is my nightmare situation. I hope u get it sorted and that Jace is ok.
> P.S. Lol!!!! to the boob milk in face moment

Last night he breast fed from 1030- 710am, I give up. Tonight in trying formula!


----------



## mumface26

Good luck on clomid Aein lots and lots of :dust:
Hopeful the boobmilk on dh face i bet it was priceless :lol: maybe hes a hungry baby and may benefit.from formula.
Katerz chocate is the answer to everything nom nom nommmmm!

Dp is less of an annoyance now :) he needs to renew his passport and he is rubbish at filling forms out so i did it for him but as im writing hes looking over my shoulder and im like moooooooove!! I can write and i know his details! Gooo awwwwaaaayyyy or do your own form! He moved and went sulking in our bedroom on his ps vita game thingy :) Im his friend now and im sorry for been a cow this weekend. Im forgiven :hug:

Back to work tomorrow :hissy: not even monday and already im planning next weekend :lol:


----------



## mumface26

Im a bit worried now.
Im cd7 today and yesterday i had clear pads so thought af had finished.
We bd'd this morning and all seemed fine and normal. Dp showered and went to work and then i got up and started getting ready for work. I wiped after going to the bathroom and it was streaked with blood.
I havr never bled after sex ever. Could it be the last bits of af coming out?
I text dp and he said he didnt notice anything on him as he showered.
I hope its just the last of af amd nothing bad.....


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Im a bit worried now.
> Im cd7 today and yesterday i had clear pads so thought af had finished.
> We bd'd this morning and all seemed fine and normal. Dp showered and went to work and then i got up and started getting ready for work. I wiped after going to the bathroom and it was streaked with blood.
> I havr never bled after sex ever. Could it be the last bits of af coming out?
> I text dp and he said he didnt notice anything on him as he showered.
> I hope its just the last of af amd nothing bad.....


I have an eroded cervix and its really prone to bleeding, I gush after a pap :(


----------



## Aein

thanks all for your wishes

mumface, i am sure this is final outcome of blood, as i also noticed many times when we do BD withing some hours AF started, i think its normal


----------



## mumface26

Thanks ladies. I hope its just the last bits of af. If it happens again i will see my doctor.
This is my last natural cycle before i hit the clomid. Who knows i might get my bfp and end up cancelling the lap and dye.
My mum bought me a onesie on saturday, its a huge baby grow for adults. She said i should wear it after my lap and dye because i wont be able to wear anything with a waist band for a few days :)
Its cozy but i look an utter tit in it and what if you really need a wee in the nigjt? You would hve to strip off and its cold in the uk at the moment.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Thanks ladies. I hope its just the last bits of af. If it happens again i will see my doctor.
> This is my last natural cycle before i hit the clomid. Who knows i might get my bfp and end up cancelling the lap and dye.
> My mum bought me a onesie on saturday, its a huge baby grow for adults. She said i should wear it after my lap and dye because i wont be able to wear anything with a waist band for a few days :)
> Its cozy but i look an utter tit in it and what if you really need a wee in the nigjt? You would hve to strip off and its cold in the uk at the moment.


Getting u ready for how angry your baby gets when u do a midnight nappy change lol.


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I hope its just the last bits of af. If it happens again i will see my doctor.
> This is my last natural cycle before i hit the clomid. Who knows i might get my bfp and end up cancelling the lap and dye.
> My mum bought me a onesie on saturday, its a huge baby grow for adults. She said i should wear it after my lap and dye because i wont be able to wear anything with a waist band for a few days :)
> Its cozy but i look an utter tit in it and what if you really need a wee in the nigjt? You would hve to strip off and its cold in the uk at the moment.
> 
> 
> Getting u ready for how angry your baby gets when u do a midnight nappy change lol.Click to expand...

im going to cut the feet off this thing, its made for tall people and im only 5ft 1!
Done midnight feeds and changes with all my nieces and nephews. Offered to take over one night when one of them was 3 weeks old so my sis and bro in law could catch up and i really loved it. The baby grows are fiddly i kept fastening the studs up wrong :haha:


----------



## mumface26

My panty liner is clear but when i wipe its pinkish? 
Think (hope) its left over af that was disturbed by our bd this morning....


----------



## Aein

Very Scary Gals,

in early morning Urine and just now u found blood clot almost half palm size..... wts this, is this normal :/


----------



## ghinspire22

Aein said:


> Very Scary Gals,
> 
> in early morning Urine and just now u found blood clot almost half palm size..... wts this, is this normal :/

That is crazy. I always had clots during my period. Maybe you should call the doctor though and talk about it.


----------



## Aein

its really not possible to call, i think i have to wait the time till i go for scan next week :(

Should 50mg Clomid is best in start as i have started


----------



## sugarpi24

Seine I would really try to call your doctor or if you cant call them...call another...I don't know if I would start the. Clomid just yet....

Ladies I went for my u/s cd10 today and I have [email protected] [email protected] on my right side and [email protected] on my left...may end up decreasing my dosage of Injectables and go beck in tomorrow or Wednesday for another u/s....so we will see. 

Good luck to all the other ladies! Hope you have a good week!!


----------



## Aein

Best of luck Sugarpi, i am trying to contact my Cousin, she is also Dr in America, may be she guide me wts dis, but rightnow i heard news of my another younger cousin death... got little upset


----------



## sugarpi24

Aww I'm sorry aein!! I hope your cousin in America can help you! :)


----------



## mumface26

Sugarpi24 is this good news regarding your ultrasound? Does this mean you have follicles developing?
when i start clomid its going to be a pain in the neck getting time out of work for ultrasounds :(
They are funny about appointments.

Aein im so sorry about your cousin. I hope you get to see your doctor about the clot.

Afm i think my spotting has stopped. Maybe it was af's final word? As much as i want to i wont bd until wednesday and if the spotting happens again i will see my gp.
I watched a lap and dye video on youtube before and it was soo intresting! Dp didnt want to see but these things really intrigue me. My middle big sis is at uni studying to be a nurse and she had to observe a post mortem.....i was jealous! The human body fascinates me. The video showed the blue dye coming out the tubes the it showed a big fat ovary. Very very intresting.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> its really not possible to call, i think i have to wait the time till i go for scan next week :(
> 
> Should 50mg Clomid is best in start as i have started


It won't be a doctor than does scan, just an ultrasound tech- they just take photos and send to your doc. They won't be able to help


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, jace screams when I put him in and out his onesies. Hates nudity lol.
Oh and maybe AF hanging around is just cos it was so long between them


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah I think its good lol :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> I watched a lap and dye video on youtube before and it was soo intresting! Dp didnt want to see but these things really intrigue me. My middle big sis is at uni studying to be a nurse and she had to observe a post mortem.....i was jealous! The human body fascinates me. The video showed the blue dye coming out the tubes the it showed a big fat ovary. Very very intresting.


I watched a c section on YouTube after having one!


----------



## Aein

hopefulfor1st said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> its really not possible to call, i think i have to wait the time till i go for scan next week :(
> 
> Should 50mg Clomid is best in start as i have started
> 
> 
> It won't be a doctor than does scan, just an ultrasound tech- they just take photos and send to your doc. They won't be able to helpClick to expand...

Yea hopeful, my US report the Lab gives me afterthat i see Dr, and its all in one hospital, so i m sure within some minutes i will get my follicles development result and i'm hopeful Clomid and Glucophage has changed my hormones system to a normal 

Still DH nt ready for his test, dun know why he doing all this, even i asked him if you do test now so when we visit for US both reports we can consult with our Dr on same time... but he said NO :cry:


----------



## Aein

mumface, i try once to see Lap video on youtube and believe me all day i was vomiting, i found it really very scary... i am hopeful your lap & dye is going to end in a positive result


----------



## Aein

sugarpi24 said:


> Seine I would really try to call your doctor or if you cant call them...call another...I don't know if I would start the. Clomid just yet....
> 
> Ladies I went for my u/s cd10 today and I have [email protected] [email protected] on my right side and [email protected] on my left...may end up decreasing my dosage of Injectables and go beck in tomorrow or Wednesday for another u/s....so we will see.
> 
> Good luck to all the other ladies! Hope you have a good week!!

wt your Dr said, follicle size on dis CD is normal, mature enough.....
last year when i go for scan i found my @ 8x10 and 9x5 Dr said very much normal at CD11 and after one day on cD13 they were same, here she diagnosed me with PCOS, now i am going to test again next week, hope for tne best always


----------



## sugarpi24

They said mine looked normal...they want only 3 good ones...and I have possibly 5 :/ but they don't seem to concerned so we will see tomorrow...


----------



## Aein

Woow thats good sugarpi if these are normal, m very much hopedul they will increase until your next scan, best of luck


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aein said:
> 
> 
> its really not possible to call, i think i have to wait the time till i go for scan next week :(
> 
> Should 50mg Clomid is best in start as i have started
> 
> 
> It won't be a doctor than does scan, just an ultrasound tech- they just take photos and send to your doc. They won't be able to helpClick to expand...
> 
> Yea hopeful, my US report the Lab gives me afterthat i see Dr, and its all in one hospital, so i m sure within some minutes i will get my follicles development result and i'm hopeful Clomid and Glucophage has changed my hormones system to a normal
> 
> Still DH nt ready for his test, dun know why he doing all this, even i asked him if you do test now so when we visit for US both reports we can consult with our Dr on same time... but he said NO :cry:Click to expand...


Does he realise of he doesn't the doctors will not help u????


----------



## Aein

hopefulfor1st said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aein said:
> 
> 
> its really not possible to call, i think i have to wait the time till i go for scan next week :(
> 
> Should 50mg Clomid is best in start as i have started
> 
> 
> It won't be a doctor than does scan, just an ultrasound tech- they just take photos and send to your doc. They won't be able to helpClick to expand...
> 
> Yea hopeful, my US report the Lab gives me afterthat i see Dr, and its all in one hospital, so i m sure within some minutes i will get my follicles development result and i'm hopeful Clomid and Glucophage has changed my hormones system to a normal
> 
> Still DH nt ready for his test, dun know why he doing all this, even i asked him if you do test now so when we visit for US both reports we can consult with our Dr on same time... but he said NO :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does he realise of he doesn't the doctors will not help u????Click to expand...

Hopeful he realize everything, but main problem is this dear here no system of private rooms etc, so when he go for test he has to use a public toilet, and can you imagine it knocking on door again and again, and one inside trying to cum out :dohh: this is what which disturbs him and he felt offend

last time after 3 tines finally he get success in it, and result was with low motility 15% only although number count was super


----------



## Aein

it was not a good morning for me, got sms from my brother that his wife mc :/ feeling sad for them
dun know the reason wt happened, will call them in evening to know :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aein said:
> 
> 
> its really not possible to call, i think i have to wait the time till i go for scan next week :(
> 
> Should 50mg Clomid is best in start as i have started
> 
> 
> It won't be a doctor than does scan, just an ultrasound tech- they just take photos and send to your doc. They won't be able to helpClick to expand...
> 
> Yea hopeful, my US report the Lab gives me afterthat i see Dr, and its all in one hospital, so i m sure within some minutes i will get my follicles development result and i'm hopeful Clomid and Glucophage has changed my hormones system to a normal
> 
> Still DH nt ready for his test, dun know why he doing all this, even i asked him if you do test now so when we visit for US both reports we can consult with our Dr on same time... but he said NO :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does he realise of he doesn't the doctors will not help u????Click to expand...
> 
> Hopeful he realize everything, but main problem is this dear here no system of private rooms etc, so when he go for test he has to use a public toilet, and can you imagine it knocking on door again and again, and one inside trying to cum out :dohh: this is what which disturbs him and he felt offend
> 
> last time after 3 tines finally he get success in it, and result was with low motility 15% only although number count was superClick to expand...



cant he bring sample from home????

so sorry for your familys loss!


----------



## Aein

cant he bring sample from home????

so sorry for your familys loss!

No hopedul, this is also a disadvantage that our house is very far from hospital, about 1Hr drive.... & they said within 30mins you have to submit the semen, so really not possible

even i asked DH to look any other Lab nearby, but he always refused , i am hopeful tomorrow is our weekend start and he will go for test, as he told me will see on weekend, so i just can pray he do it :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

One of my darling boys professional pics i had to share lol- check out the hand
 



Attached Files:







601006_10151718597949689_1050952555_n.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Aein

Dr said to me in last visit, now you are on Metformin and we also started Clomid, but it will not result positive till your DH perfect in all means, so i realise it fully without any abnormality from DH i even can not get a BFP... rest i hope and pray for myself and all others too


----------



## Aein

hopefulfor1st said:


> One of my darling boys professional pics i had to share lol- check out the hand


aww my hugs and love for him... muaaaaah
he is getting ready for real modeling ha:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mumface26

Hopefull i love the pic, the hand is funny :haha: go away ive had enough of cameras lol!
Aein i hope you and dh find a way of getting a sample done. We were lucky as our hospitak is only 15 minutes drive or 10 if dp puts his foot down.

My excema is back on my hands. They look like ugly red blotchy paint by numbers :) i had it bad when i was little it was all over my body and a bit on my face but it went as i hit my teens. Now it comes back at random times. I handwashed my bras at weekend and it must have been the detergent. I must remeber to wear gloves next time.
I hope my baby doent inherit it. I always remember my mum making me bath with this horrible stuff which was a soap substitute and it made the bath slippy and i felt greasy all the time yuk!


----------



## Aein

Thanks munface dear, sorry tht you again caught excema, my elder sis had some little on foot when she wear leather shoes, one easy tip for you which my sister always used, whenever you sitting freelt just peeled pitato and rub on the infected area, i hope it works for you


----------



## mumface26

The only problem dp had when he had to do a sperm sample was the time off work. Because it wasnt an appointment it was just a case of dropping it off at the hospital he couldnt producr an appointmebt card at his work place. His manager was been funny about it so he had to tell her he was going to be late one morning as he had to produce a sperm sample for the lab :haha:
Embarassing or what? Hey boss i will be late on friday, why?, because i need to jizz one out for the lab :haha: he said she couldnt look him in the eye for days afterwards.
Here i go again been forgetful, im half way to work on the bus and realised i have left my dinner at home, id made a healthy chicken salad too. Oh well, mcdonalds it is.....


----------



## Aein

lol very funny mumface, my dh even cant think to tell anyone else he is going where and for why, here in our community its just a conversant between husband and wife


----------



## Katerz

Haha Mumface bet she felt
awkward after that haha! When I was having follicle tracking my boss questioned why I was having to have appointments every 2-3 days once I told him the reason why he never questioned an appointment since! Lol

What a gorgeous pic hopeful! 

Keeping fingers crossed for you aein xx


----------



## Aein

yea Katerz lol i understand thst, but really its v v akward situation na, but we have to through always soon or later


----------



## mumface26

My manager thought i was pregnant, i was asking for time off to go to fs a few weeks ago and she said is it abour your pregnancy? I laughed it off then she said is it for ivf! I said well i hope not but its about getting pregnant anyway. Shes nice about it.
There are no secrets in the world of ttc.....


----------



## mumface26

Im really confident with this new cycle. Im only cd9 and already feel this may the one. 
If its a 28 dayer then the big O is 12/2 so we intend to get plenty of bd done between now and then.
Im taking daily supplements of zinc, vitaminC, folic acid and b complex which i am certain atributed to af arriving. It seemed odd how i started it after my fs appointment only to be greared by af two weeks later.
Its almost the weekend :happydance:
Dp and i have started food shopping online and having home deliveries from asda. Lazy i know but its only £3 delivery and is worth it when you spend £50 anyway. Plus it frees our weekend up for other things rather than trapsing round a sweaty supermarket :haha: got a big food shop arriving tonight.

I wonder where nexis has gone? If your stalking :wave: and i hope you and dh are ok.

Xxxx


----------



## nexis

I'm still here :) just been stalking. DH has been signed off for another 2 weeks and referred to a counsellor.


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> I'm still here :) just been stalking. DH has been signed off for another 2 weeks and referred to a counsellor.

I hope the counsellor does him good. My mum really improved after counselling.
That was back in 96/97 when my grandparents died, shes still on anti depressents but a very low dose with a view to coming off them. :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

Ok this is totally random but i was doing my bikini line and i have found a pimple type thing on the inside of my labia. Its small and hurts when i sqeeze it, im sure it popped as a bit of white came out. Ive had these odd spots before but not for a long time. Its like a pimple type you would get on your face.
Dp reckons its an ingrown hair because i like to be to trimmed and may have over done it recently.
Im not worried about it but has anyone else had one before?


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Ok this is totally random but i was doing my bikini line and i have found a pimple type thing on the inside of my labia. Its small and hurts when i sqeeze it, im sure it popped as a bit of white came out. Ive had these odd spots before but not for a long time. Its like a pimple type you would get on your face.
> Dp reckons its an ingrown hair because i like to be to trimmed and may have over done it recently.
> Im not worried about it but has anyone else had one before?

Yeah I've had them before. One doctor told me they could possibly be boils but another said they were just one of those things :shrug: nothing to worry about though apparently. Haven't had one for a long time but they always just go away on their own.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Ok this is totally random but i was doing my bikini line and i have found a pimple type thing on the inside of my labia. Its small and hurts when i sqeeze it, im sure it popped as a bit of white came out. Ive had these odd spots before but not for a long time. Its like a pimple type you would get on your face.
> Dp reckons its an ingrown hair because i like to be to trimmed and may have over done it recently.
> Im not worried about it but has anyone else had one before?
> 
> Yeah I've had them before. One doctor told me they could possibly be boils but another said they were just one of those things :shrug: nothing to worry about though apparently. Haven't had one for a long time but they always just go away on their own.Click to expand...

Same! I think its cos u get sweaty down there too so your more prone to pimples and irritations


----------



## mumface26

Thanks. When you see something down there that shouldnt be there it gets you thinking but yeah it can get a bit warm down there :haha:
Ive never had warts neither has dp so its a pimple. Sorted.
And as for my spotting episode after mondays bd it was af, i must have still been on very very light and not realised.
My cm is clear and slippy i hope its because im gearing up to the big O on tuesday! 
If only......

Night ladies, chat soon! 
Xxxxx


----------



## mumface26

We had our asda shop delivered tonight and dp was puzzled at why i had ordered tampons and sanitry towels. i think he thinks i will get a bfp after my lap and dye or first clomid round so hes thinking i shoukdnt need these things. Thats dp all over, always thinking about the positives and never considering the ifs and buts. He doesnt do negative thoughts and always sees the bright side of things :)
Hes very very confident i will catch on 1st clomid. I just hope he isnt upset if i dont.
I am keeping an open mind.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> We had our asda shop delivered tonight and dp was puzzled at why i had ordered tampons and sanitry towels. i think he thinks i will get a bfp after my lap and dye or first clomid round so hes thinking i shoukdnt need these things. Thats dp all over, always thinking about the positives and never considering the ifs and buts. He doesnt do negative thoughts and always sees the bright side of things :)
> Hes very very confident i will catch on 1st clomid. I just hope he isnt upset if i dont.
> I am keeping an open mind.


Is he prepared to do an emergency run to get them if u didn't get them and need them lol.


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> We had our asda shop delivered tonight and dp was puzzled at why i had ordered tampons and sanitry towels. i think he thinks i will get a bfp after my lap and dye or first clomid round so hes thinking i shoukdnt need these things. Thats dp all over, always thinking about the positives and never considering the ifs and buts. He doesnt do negative thoughts and always sees the bright side of things :)
> Hes very very confident i will catch on 1st clomid. I just hope he isnt upset if i dont.
> I am keeping an open mind.
> 
> 
> Is he prepared to do an emergency run to get them if u didn't get them and need them lol.Click to expand...

Lolol good point!!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> We had our asda shop delivered tonight and dp was puzzled at why i had ordered tampons and sanitry towels. i think he thinks i will get a bfp after my lap and dye or first clomid round so hes thinking i shoukdnt need these things. Thats dp all over, always thinking about the positives and never considering the ifs and buts. He doesnt do negative thoughts and always sees the bright side of things :)
> Hes very very confident i will catch on 1st clomid. I just hope he isnt upset if i dont.
> I am keeping an open mind.
> 
> 
> Is he prepared to do an emergency run to get them if u didn't get them and need them lol.Click to expand...

Lol! Dp will go buy me tampons but he always says its embarassing?? like...how?? Hes and oddity!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> We had our asda shop delivered tonight and dp was puzzled at why i had ordered tampons and sanitry towels. i think he thinks i will get a bfp after my lap and dye or first clomid round so hes thinking i shoukdnt need these things. Thats dp all over, always thinking about the positives and never considering the ifs and buts. He doesnt do negative thoughts and always sees the bright side of things :)
> Hes very very confident i will catch on 1st clomid. I just hope he isnt upset if i dont.
> I am keeping an open mind.
> 
> 
> Is he prepared to do an emergency run to get them if u didn't get them and need them lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Dp will go buy me tampons but he always says its embarassing?? like...how?? Hes and oddity!Click to expand...

Mine will walk away if I stop in that aisle in the supermarket. He can't even stand seeing a packet of them! He would never buy them


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> We had our asda shop delivered tonight and dp was puzzled at why i had ordered tampons and sanitry towels. i think he thinks i will get a bfp after my lap and dye or first clomid round so hes thinking i shoukdnt need these things. Thats dp all over, always thinking about the positives and never considering the ifs and buts. He doesnt do negative thoughts and always sees the bright side of things :)
> Hes very very confident i will catch on 1st clomid. I just hope he isnt upset if i dont.
> I am keeping an open mind.
> 
> 
> Is he prepared to do an emergency run to get them if u didn't get them and need them lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Dp will go buy me tampons but he always says its embarassing?? like...how?? Hes and oddity!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine will walk away if I stop in that aisle in the supermarket. He can't even stand seeing a packet of them! He would never buy themClick to expand...

Mine will go and get them no problems, but it's probably partly cos he works at a supermarket and has to put them out on the shelves sometimes so he's not bothered.


----------



## mumface26

But dp didnt think twice before calling in sainsburys for some condoms when we first took things further. 
Maybe he thought he looked like a stud :haha:


----------



## Aein

Ahhh Ladies, i am really tired from being Gassy :/ ita too bad from last 3 days, too much even after couple of second one and another ;(
also i felt urinating too much, although before i urinate very less amount, dun know if its the side effect of taking Clomid or Glucophage


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> Ahhh Ladies, i am really tired from being Gassy :/ ita too bad from last 3 days, too much even after couple of second one and another ;(
> also i felt urinating too much, although before i urinate very less amount, dun know if its the side effect of taking Clomid or Glucophage


Hopefully it means something good is happening!





Well- jace is 4 weeks tomorrow- and I'm hanging for some loving!!!!
(3 more days til I've been on the pill long enough to be covered lol)


----------



## Aein

Hopeful, i hope so, my first Clomid round ends now on Tuesday will go for my follicular study


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> Hopeful, i hope so, my first Clomid round ends now on Tuesday will go for my follicular study


Hope it works for u, I got pregnant on my first clomid round!


----------



## Aein

Hopeful, i also looking for a miracle this time and am too much positive
still need some points, suggestions from you and other Ladies, wt to care about for a better chance
as i feels urinating just after intercourse... and withing 5mins i rush to washroom :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> Hopeful, i also looking for a miracle this time and am too much positive
> still need some points, suggestions from you and other Ladies, wt to care about for a better chance
> as i feels urinating just after intercourse... and withing 5mins i rush to washroom :(


I always waited 20 minutes :)


----------



## Aein

hopefulfor1st said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful, i also looking for a miracle this time and am too much positive
> still need some points, suggestions from you and other Ladies, wt to care about for a better chance
> as i feels urinating just after intercourse... and withing 5mins i rush to washroom :(
> 
> 
> I always waited 20 minutes :)Click to expand...

& i can't :dohh:
but now i am trying to control over it, for a better result
my Indian neighbour asked me to close legs, turn left and just slep for at aleast 30mins


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aein said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful, i also looking for a miracle this time and am too much positive
> still need some points, suggestions from you and other Ladies, wt to care about for a better chance
> as i feels urinating just after intercourse... and withing 5mins i rush to washroom :(
> 
> 
> I always waited 20 minutes :)Click to expand...
> 
> & i can't :dohh:
> but now i am trying to control over it, for a better result
> my Indian neighbour asked me to close legs, turn left and just slep for at aleast 30minsClick to expand...


Go to the bathroom beforehand!


----------



## Aein

hopefulfor1st said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aein said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful, i also looking for a miracle this time and am too much positive
> still need some points, suggestions from you and other Ladies, wt to care about for a better chance
> as i feels urinating just after intercourse... and withing 5mins i rush to washroom :(
> 
> 
> I always waited 20 minutes :)Click to expand...
> 
> & i can't :dohh:
> but now i am trying to control over it, for a better result
> my Indian neighbour asked me to close legs, turn left and just slep for at aleast 30minsClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to the bathroom beforehand!Click to expand...

Yes, DH just told me to do this too.... will take care how :happydance:


----------



## mumface26

Dp really pissed me off last night. He knows this is my last natural cycle before i start clomid and ive reminded him that im nearing cd14 so we need as much bd as possible but he seems to be avoiding it!
Friday i can understand, he is up at 6am for work so he is tired in the evening. 
Yesterday we were our usual touchy-feely selves but he didnt seem to want to take it further :(
I went to bed at around 11:30pm and gave up hope of any bd action leaving dp playing with his new tablet and installing stupid fart apps on it.
I woke up a little as he came to bed. He didnt even cuddle me he just brushed his teeth, switched off the light and fell asleep :growlmad:
I thought to myself to start kissing and touching him and then thought fuck that im always the one initiating sex recently. So i went back to sleep instead.
I woke up at 8am to hear dp already in the shower and then he went back to piss around on his tablet and laptop. Nevermind im cd12 today and had ewcm on and off yesterday.
He did this a couple of cycles last year, everytime i get a bfn he says nevermind it will give us longer to pay some debts off ....???? We arent in debt!! We just have two loans to pay back and thats it, to medebt is when you cant afford the repayments so what is he on about??
He really wants to have children but sometime i dont think hes on my level with it..
I will have it out with him when i can prise the tablet off him!!
Im really not happy today :(:(:(


----------



## mumface26

Ps dp knew i had woken up last night as he came to bed but just went to sleep
Sometimes i fear hes going off me.
when we met i was a size12 and slimmer, now im bigger and a size 16.
Am i being parranoid??


----------



## Aein

mumface, please dont be upset
May be he is upset with anything related to work or family
you dont leave him alone, i suggest you dont talk over your cycle sex etc, but close to him
try to relax him, get his view what he is upto.... i am sure he will become normal

and dun think always you first to start the game but may be he loves to see you doing all this, haaa

i also go through same phase, like now i end my first round of Clomud and this coming week is what we can achieve but whole this week till Fri night he is on load of work , so i dun know we also avail tht or not,..
but we can still try mumface... so first calm yourself dear


----------



## Katerz

I think the men must think they are only there for one thing whilst ttc. Hubby used to get annoyed with the regimented BDing!

When I'm not in the mood now hubs says that now the jobs done i don't want him anymore! 

I do feel for the men folk it can't be easy for them either. X


----------



## Aein

Yea Katerz i agree with you
you all Ladies are from western zone, m here who belongs from east zone country, where females are too much into the things why you nt preggo till now?? wts the orob... this n that
i know how much i wept, wt i felt sumtimes but this is only my DH who supports me, who relax me everytime and who said we are trying so we will get this soon or later, the same DH who think sex in a week is enough to born a baby... when i say him, this is our week we try must he just reply all weeks are our week.... 

Man also realize the things but they are very brave to hide their feelings


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Ps dp knew i had woken up last night as he came to bed but just went to sleep
> Sometimes i fear hes going off me.
> when we met i was a size12 and slimmer, now im bigger and a size 16.
> Am i being parranoid??

Maybe he's just feeling a bit under pressure with having to bd at certain times. I was a size 20/22 when I met DH, 6.5 years later and I'm size 24/26. Good thing DH likes fat girls :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.B.

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Ps dp knew i had woken up last night as he came to bed but just went to sleep
> Sometimes i fear hes going off me.
> when we met i was a size12 and slimmer, now im bigger and a size 16.
> Am i being parranoid??
> 
> Maybe he's just feeling a bit under pressure with having to bd at certain times. I was a size 20/22 when I met DH, 6.5 years later and I'm size 24/26. Good thing DH likes fat girls :rofl:Click to expand...

I was a 14... now a 20/22 :wacko: :blush: now I feel sorry for him

.... and to think I felt fat back then too!!


----------



## nexis

Mrs.B. said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Ps dp knew i had woken up last night as he came to bed but just went to sleep
> Sometimes i fear hes going off me.
> when we met i was a size12 and slimmer, now im bigger and a size 16.
> Am i being parranoid??
> 
> Maybe he's just feeling a bit under pressure with having to bd at certain times. I was a size 20/22 when I met DH, 6.5 years later and I'm size 24/26. Good thing DH likes fat girls :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I was a 14... now a 20/22 :wacko: :blush: now I feel sorry for him
> 
> .... and to think I felt fat back then too!!Click to expand...

I think the only time I was a size 14, I was about 10/11 :haha: tbh I don't think I really look as big as I am iykwim? Although I know it's not healthy at all (I'm also 5'2") and obvs I would prefer to be smaller, I get no complaints from DH. He always says he'd be happy with me no matter what size I am, bigger or smaller but I know he wouldn't be as happy if I was thinner as he really does prefer the larger lady, especially in the bum department :rofl:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I lost 4kg (about 9 pounds) as in I gained 22 pounds while pregnant and when I had jace I lost 31 pounds by the time he was a week old


----------



## mumface26

Dp is ok now. He didnt want to bd because his excema had come back on his scrotum.
He said it was hurting him. So i had a look at it and it looked red. We went to tesco and got him some cream for it.
Its a shame i think we may have to sit this one out because his tackle is sore but it will clear up.
Im having ewcm and just started with mild cramps.
Dp go off sex??? Never!!!!
I just got worried as one of my friends had a long term relationship for 7 years (they started seeing each other aged 16 when we left school and discovered the pub lol) they were great together, they eventually moved in together and got engahed and then suddenly announced they were splitting up and she said the first sign of things going wrong was the sex. They went from regular to never within a few months. Then he said he wanted other things like travelling whereas she was like me and just content to work, have a nice home and enjoy what they had. 
So when dp declined sex i thought omg whyyy?????

My weight has never been an issue to me but i hate my belly and my double chin. Dp says he likes my belly as its who i am but i get self concious over it espescially when im on top :haha: 
I shouldnt worry and i should take my own advice "if you dont like it dont look" but i never do.

So thats all it was, excema on his scrotum causing him discomfort. Hes had it there loads of times and it usially goes within a week of using eumavate cream.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

That's perfectly understandable mumface and I wouldn't sit it out, just do it quick and deal with the discomfort lol


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> I lost 4kg (about 9 pounds) as in I gained 22 pounds while pregnant and when I had jace I lost 31 pounds by the time he was a week old

31 pounds thats great! If i gain weight i hope mine will melt away.
I never stick to diets. If im trying to diet i get more hungrier and eat more :haha:


----------



## Katerz

Ah well there we go then nothing to worry about :) just a pair of sore balls ;-P hehe


----------



## mumface26

your right hopeful, we should bd anyway and then he can cream up again afterwards. We will miss tomorrow night and bd on tues which is cd14 for me :):)
I hardly get ewcm mixed with cramps so we best not waste this cycle.
Besides, the excema is on his balls not his willy :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> I lost 4kg (about 9 pounds) as in I gained 22 pounds while pregnant and when I had jace I lost 31 pounds by the time he was a week old
> 
> 31 pounds thats great! If i gain weight i hope mine will melt away.
> I never stick to diets. If im trying to diet i get more hungrier and eat more :haha:Click to expand...

Yuo I now weigh less than pre preg lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> your right hopeful, we should bd anyway and then he can cream up again afterwards. We will miss tomorrow night and bd on tues which is cd14 for me :):)
> I hardly get ewcm mixed with cramps so we best not waste this cycle.
> Besides, the excema is on his balls not his willy :haha:

Yup I'd tell him to grin and bear it lol


----------



## Katerz

Lol you'll have to remind him his pain is nothing compared to what you'll have to go through when you have LO. Hehe

Our antenatal teacher lady compared a fully dilated cervix to a dairylea tub! Now I was under no illusion how big it dialates to but now I have a visual comparison in my head!! Plus she put me off dairylea forever ahah!


----------



## mumface26

We didnt bd afterall......ive hurt my back. 
I was wiping the kitchen tops last night and i went to put the cleaning things away under the sink and as i went to stand up straight the small of my back went stiff and sharp pains shot accross it. I was locked in a bent over position for a couple mins until dp could straighten me out.
I sat on the sofa but then couldnt get back up. Eventually went to bed and took ages to get to sleep due the pains in my back and today im calling in sick because i cant move very fast.
I cant have a shower because ours is over the bath and i cant get in the bath. It took all my efforts to get out of bed.
I will just have to dose up on pain killers today and try and move around.

Katerz.....dairylea tub? Yeah i wont look at soft cbeese in the same way again either :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I heard 10cm dilated is like a bagel! 
That's no good about your back mumface, hope u feel better soon!


----------



## Aein

mumface, m sad for you dear, i hope and pray you get well soon
try to put hot towel on the area you are feeling pain, it will comfort you


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> We didnt bd afterall......ive hurt my back.
> I was wiping the kitchen tops last night and i went to put the cleaning things away under the sink and as i went to stand up straight the small of my back went stiff and sharp pains shot accross it. I was locked in a bent over position for a couple mins until dp could straighten me out.
> I sat on the sofa but then couldnt get back up. Eventually went to bed and took ages to get to sleep due the pains in my back and today im calling in sick because i cant move very fast.
> I cant have a shower because ours is over the bath and i cant get in the bath. It took all my efforts to get out of bed.
> I will just have to dose up on pain killers today and try and move around.
> 
> Katerz.....dairylea tub? Yeah i wont look at soft cbeese in the same way again either :haha:

Sorry to hear about your back :hugs: I can sympathise, I've had to start taking all my tablets properly again as my back has got worse recently. I don't really like being dosed up all the time so I used to just put up with it and only take them if it was really bad. Now I've had to start taking them throughout the day, I've got naproxen 3 times a day and tramadol 4 times a day so I'm like spaced out lol


----------



## mumface26

Im on ibruprophen every 4 hours. Touch wood i never have probs with my back or anything like that. 
I just bent down, went to straighten up and it went :(:( feeling yucky as havent had a shower yet because i cant step over the bath :(
Im watching call the midwife its sooooo good! I want one of those big old fashioned prams they look awesom. Kinda like old fashioned things :)


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> mumface, m sad for you dear, i hope and pray you get well soon
> try to put hot towel on the area you are feeling pain, it will comfort you

I have a wheat bag i can microwave to warm it up so i will try that 
Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

nexis said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Ps dp knew i had woken up last night as he came to bed but just went to sleep
> Sometimes i fear hes going off me.
> when we met i was a size12 and slimmer, now im bigger and a size 16.
> Am i being parranoid??
> 
> Maybe he's just feeling a bit under pressure with having to bd at certain times. I was a size 20/22 when I met DH, 6.5 years later and I'm size 24/26. Good thing DH likes fat girls :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I was a 14... now a 20/22 :wacko: :blush: now I feel sorry for him
> 
> .... and to think I felt fat back then too!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think the only time I was a size 14, I was about 10/11 :haha: tbh I don't think I really look as big as I am iykwim? Although I know it's not healthy at all (I'm also 5'2") and obvs I would prefer to be smaller, I get no complaints from DH. He always says he'd be happy with me no matter what size I am, bigger or smaller but I know he wouldn't be as happy if I was thinner as he really does prefer the larger lady, especially in the bum department :rofl:Click to expand...

That was 10 years ago lol. I know what you mean as I don't look it either, I look big but most people guess wrong. I'm 5'8 or 5'9. Hubby doesnt say anything here either, but I cant help but think its not what he signed up for, you know? :haha:


----------



## mumface26

mrs b - dp says he loves my body as it is. I think its all in my head as i know dp isnt shallow.
I got self concious because of my nasty ex. We were sat watching the music channels amd.some skinny woman was on and he said why dont you look like that? Because i eat more than once a week dear!

My back pain has subsided now, still stiff though. I need it to be ok though because im cd13!!!


----------



## Katerz

I love call the midwife :) my mum had a silvercross pram for me and my sisters when we were teeny. She kept hinting at me to get one until she saw the price, that and the fact they are not that practical lol!


----------



## mumface26

same here! My mum had silvercross prams too. Of course she had to buy brand new for me because it was 9 years between me and my sister and i was an accidental bfp :lol: but the pram then searved my bigger sis when she had my niece two years later and then it ended up in barnsley for my cousins.
My mum says they were built to last but no way could you get them in a car.
I love travel systems where you get a car seat with it, most practical and cozy looking.
But those prams are favoured by celebs and are vintage, i love the big wheels lol!


----------



## sugarpi24

I was told ibprofen is bad when ttc...my nurse told me to stay away from it after my IUI incase I was pregnant.


----------



## ghinspire22

My obgyn office is full of people who don't know what's going on. I was supposed to have urine samples taken and blood samples taken tomorrow. They call me today and say that they need the urine NOW. So I go into the lab and they don't even have my order in and they didn't even add the blood work to the urine sample. Why if you want me to do the urine sample, wouldn't you want me to get the bloodwork done too?

So needless to say I got everything done so tomorrow when I go for my supposed to be 8 week first doctor visit which is actually my 9 week visit...they are just going to do the pap test and pelvic exam.

I figure the least they can do is give me an ultrasound and let me see my babies...seriously. I want to scream.

I seriously hope everything goes well tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> My obgyn office is full of people who don't know what's going on. I was supposed to have urine samples taken and blood samples taken tomorrow. They call me today and say that they need the urine NOW. So I go into the lab and they don't even have my order in and they didn't even add the blood work to the urine sample. Why if you want me to do the urine sample, wouldn't you want me to get the bloodwork done too?
> 
> So needless to say I got everything done so tomorrow when I go for my supposed to be 8 week first doctor visit which is actually my 9 week visit...they are just going to do the pap test and pelvic exam.
> 
> I figure the least they can do is give me an ultrasound and let me see my babies...seriously. I want to scream.
> 
> I seriously hope everything goes well tomorrow afternoon.

That sounds like a mess around!
I hope it gets sorted out. Best thing to do is not to worry about it.
Also can they do pap smears whilst you are pregnant?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Pap smears aren't recommended when pregnant as they can cause bleeding and unnecessary worry, plus they are mych more uncomfortable and painful as wverything is swollen sown there. however if you are overdue for one when you fall pregnant they'll do one as if there are cancer cells pregnant they breed on pregnancy hormones and will experience accelerated growth.


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Pap smears aren't recommended when pregnant as they can cause bleeding and unnecessary worry, plus they are mych more uncomfortable and painful as wverything is swollen sown there. however if you are overdue for one when you fall pregnant they'll do one as if there are cancer cells pregnant they breed on pregnancy hormones and will experience accelerated growth.

They are doing one because I haven't had my yearly one. I'm not really looking forward to it. I wish we could skip it but what can you do?

All I really want is an ultrasound to see my babies. I just want to know they are still there and growing. The nurse didn't say anything about having another ultrasound but I'm going to be 9 weeks so I think I should have one and because I've been having some anxiety.


----------



## mumface26

If you explain your situation ghinspire im sure they will oblige.

Luckily my back seems better after a hot bath. It must be better as i managed to get in amd out without dps help.
Good job too we need to bd! Im cd13 and feeling lucky. Its prob in my head but been feeling very horny last three days :)

Hey when the surgeon does my lap and dye will he see my cysts? Dp laughs and says he should scrape them off or pop them like zits, yeah if only!!!


----------



## mumface26

In the uk we have paps every 3 years and some docs wont do them til your 25 by which time damage may have been done.
My sis told me when i started dating to have a pap smear once i start having sex, so i had one aged 17 and lucky i did as i had that hpv thingy. They monitored me for a few years and lucky it was fine. Now im back to 3 yearly paps.
but so many women are getting cervical cancer they need to be done as soon you become sexually active nefore its too late.


----------



## nexis

They start doing smear tests in Wales when you're 20 :thumbup: I think my next one is due either this November or next year. I just wait for the letter to come through.


----------



## ghinspire22

I started at 18 because women in my family have a history of problems so it is very important.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

In Australia women are recommended to have paps at age 18 or earlier if you've been sexually active for 2 years.
And your meant to have them every 2 years.

I had one November 2011 and fell preg may 2012 so didn't have to have one when preg, however when I was 22 wks I had some bleeding so they used a speculum to have a look. It was extremely uncomfortable :( your more swollen and tender down there from hormones, and there's a higher chance of cervical irritation or infection.

Just be warned ghinspire you may have some spotting after and its normal, (unless it gets heavy)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

And if you don't get an u/sound at least your not far off your 12 week one, they can even do it as early as 11 weeks I believe so u can get in a few days early


----------



## mumface26

Grinned and bared my back pains and bd'd last night. I doubt im going to ov though, i checked my cm and its gone creamy lotion like but over the weekend i had a little ewcm.
We used concieve plus lube and we will bd again tonight just to be sure that the egg is well and truley cornered if i am going to ovulate today on cd14.
Back to work today :( my back is still sore but im sat down all day so its not too bad.


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> In Australia women are recommended to have paps at age 18 or earlier if you've been sexually active for 2 years.
> And your meant to have them every 2 years.
> 
> I had one November 2011 and fell preg may 2012 so didn't have to have one when preg, however when I was 22 wks I had some bleeding so they used a speculum to have a look. It was extremely uncomfortable :( your more swollen and tender down there from hormones, and there's a higher chance of cervical irritation or infection.
> 
> Just be warned ghinspire you may have some spotting after and its normal, (unless it gets heavy)

I have a pelvic exam during my miscarriage. It was highly uncomfortable then...


----------



## Aein

Ghinspire, hopeful is saying right, its good of they go for US now if NO then within some days they will surely do.... so just relax and calm yourself, babies are doing fine inside surely <3

mumface, woow its good your back pain gone away and you are back to work again, good luck with your Oing <3

Afm, on CD11 today , already afternoon here just some hours left and then will goto hospital for my scan, i hope everything goes well
DH was ready for his test too today evening, but from 2 days he is sick with fever and now soar thoat too and saying feeling no energy for this test, let see wht he do YES or NO.....


----------



## ghinspire22

I just don't want this to cause a miscarriage.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> I just don't want this to cause a miscarriage.

Talk to them and tell them and I'm sure they'll accommodate. Depending on how overdue you are they may let you wait til after deluvery. With twins you'll probably deliver around 35wks anyway. 
If not I'd ask for a reassurance scan after smear


----------



## ghinspire22

I haven't had one in a little over a year so they are probably going to want to do one due to my family history. I am just a little nervous in general about everything.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm pretty sure it won't cause m/c. But a bit of spotting is 100% normal after it and can be a bit unnerving and the stress can affect u. Just be prepared for it and don't panic if if happens! You will be absolutely fine and either way its not long til u see your babies and you'll be amazed at how much they've grown since u last saw them!!


----------



## Aein

So here i back after my scan, it went just OK i'm not happy too much infact i wept alone when back home 
:(

follicles seen were as:

In Right Ovary:5.3 x 4.9mm
In Left Ovary: 10.1 x 8.3mm

Dr said they are still small on right side, asked to come on Saturday again fir re-test and do sex one day before on Fri... now let see where it will ends on Saturday


----------



## nlk

Aein, I wouldn't be too disheartened by this - 10x8 is perfectly fine at this stage! I know I have had cycles before where I seemed to ovulate late, and was similar to this around CD12...don't give up hope yet, you still have a chance. If you have been under stress etc, then this could explain it...and maybe you will ovulate late? It's lovely that they are monitoring it though, as you will be able to time everything perfectly!

Don't give up hope yet, love :hugs:


----------



## Aein

Yea NIk, i understand all this but i'm upset over DH didnt get success in his test as he's not feeling good
now CD12 to start... we cant intercourse in this condition, if DH said he go for test tomorrow or day after tomorrow, so there no talk about BD, i dont even know will we avail this time or not

my observation with BBT charting, last 2 months after taking Metformin, i Ovulated between CD11 to 13... so what if same happen in this cycle too, even if we do BD low possibility egg trigger on position :(


----------



## mumface26

Aww dont be disheartened aein! Im yet to learn all.of this follical stuff but from what nlk said i wouldnt worry and bd as soon as you can!

Im cd14 today and had mild cramps on and off today. Havent bothered with checking cm, its gna be ewcm due to last nights bd.
We will bd as much as possible this week and think positive!

:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Cd 15, all .... Sexed ..... Out ...... No ...... More ..... Please!
Poor dp im surprised he can still get it up! All this bd'ng made him take longer last night, but he thinks the same as me ..... We are not out until af comes and f*** you pcos !!


----------



## ghinspire22

The appointment yesterday went well. I had the pap done and pelvic exam done. They gave me a flu shot because I didn't have one. Then they did a transvaginal ultrasound and I got to see my babies. The twins are measuring 9 weeks like they are supposed to and getting bigger. I cried. My babies are thriving. It is the best thing in the world to see. Sadly I won't see them again until March 13th when I am 13 weeks. I am praying that good things keep happening and they continue to grow.


----------



## Aein

woow thats good Ghin dear, see babies are OK and they will be fine .... after some months they will be in your hand... love for you and babies always


----------



## mumface26

Thats great ghinspire im glad all is well! Your babies are warm and safe, the human body is strong so all will be well <3

Afm ive have slight acid reflux last few days. Not eaten anything different so, typical me i googled acid reflux and ovulation and yes ladies, there is a link! Apparantly progesterone is linked to it....
https://www.livestrong.com/article/413318-progesterone-and-acid-reflux/
So maybe i have ovulated......??
Wwaahhh im symptom spotting *slap on back of hand* naughty girl!!


----------



## StellaBella24

Goodluck Mumface! Its good when u know you've done all you can. Fx'd!!!

Glad all is ok Ghinspire. Hope u can relax and enjoy now.xx

I'm sooooooo tired!!!!!!!!
Almost 15wks now so should be feeling better by now. I think its my thyroid. I have an underactive thyroid which can mean medication needs adjusting in pregnancy but they only test it once every trimester. Got test next week so hoping they up my medication. 
I'm literally so tired i could cry!!!
Wanted to be pregnant so much for so long i dont want to start moaning about it now :(


----------



## ghinspire22

Today I stood up and I feel like I am being pulled apart. I wonder if it's a ligament. I seem fine when I sit but when I stand it really really hurts. It freaks me out just a little.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> Today I stood up and I feel like I am being pulled apart. I wonder if it's a ligament. I seem fine when I sit but when I stand it really really hurts. It freaks me out just a little.

Its your womb accomodating the twins. I have read cramps and twinges are common place in pregnancy. It makes sense as your womb goes from the size of an orange to the size of a watermelon in 40 weeks so i can understand why it may cramp sometimes.
Please try not to worry about it and relax.
Write all of your concerns down and talk to the doctor when you go for the next scan.
<3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> Goodluck Mumface! Its good when u know you've done all you can. Fx'd!!!
> 
> Glad all is ok Ghinspire. Hope u can relax and enjoy now.xx
> 
> I'm sooooooo tired!!!!!!!!
> Almost 15wks now so should be feeling better by now. I think its my thyroid. I have an underactive thyroid which can mean medication needs adjusting in pregnancy but they only test it once every trimester. Got test next week so hoping they up my medication.
> I'm literally so tired i could cry!!!
> Wanted to be pregnant so much for so long i dont want to start moaning about it now :(

I didn't feel better til 20-25 weeks. 
Don't know about thus 12 weeks and everything is peachy rule !


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> Today I stood up and I feel like I am being pulled apart. I wonder if it's a ligament. I seem fine when I sit but when I stand it really really hurts. It freaks me out just a little.

Yes the ligament pain can be a bitch! Sometimes I'd be moving in bed when it happened andbe frozen in pain and crying thinking this can't be right!
One of my friends went to the e.r. At 16 weeks thinking something was wrong!


----------



## mumface26

Poor dp......i want to bd just incase but i can tell hes not up for it.
Sperm lives in the body for upto 5 days so i think we can afford to skip a cpuple of days.
Hes tired from working. Lets have a cuddle instead and imagine the sperm meeting my egg and uniting as one :):)


----------



## mumface26

As well as dp heres another person i couldnt survive without, my bezzie mate everrr!! (see avatar)
Been besties since aged11, had EPIC nights out (we lost our shoes the night this photo was take??) she is future godmother to all my babies and shes such a doll <3


----------



## nexis

DH and I have talked about godparents. We're both atheists and have agreed we'll probably have a humanist naming ceremony and we'll each choose one guideparent :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

We always planned on having a christening at church we got married in :)


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> We always planned on having a christening at church we got married in :)

We had a civil ceremony (non religious) wedding at a hotel near us and we were thinking of checking into whether they will let us have a naming ceremony there too :flower:


----------



## Aein

hello hello Ladies

Let me wish you all a very happy Valentine's day:flower::flower:

i just decorated room with candle lights, arrange my Angry bird fluffy toy which i buy for DH... the flower bouqet, and i push him towards room exact at 12:00am here, although he was saying m nt feeling good... but i just pushed him & there was an awsum minutes of live, sex and..... BDing:happydance::happydance:

wish you all the same way to spend your day:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Happy-Valentines-Day-Wallpaper-15.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> DH and I have talked about godparents. We're both atheists and have agreed we'll probably have a humanist naming ceremony and we'll each choose one guideparent :)

Well.this is a discussion ive had with dp many times.
He was christened, i wasnt and neither of us are religous so a christening means nothing to me. But dp insists he wants to have a christening. I say yes ok but a non religous one and let LO make up their own mind about religion when they are older.
Guideparents are a good thing.
Its just that during a christening they will ask me if i will teach the ways of christ etc but how can i if i dont believe?
Dp says its a christening or nothing.....how confusing??


----------



## ghinspire22

My husband and I are going to have a baptism for sure. I am planning on making the outfits out of my wedding dress. My mother in law is going to help me cut it up and make it into gowns for the twins. I mean what am I going to use my wedding dress for ever again?? I might as well make something meaningful out of my dress.


----------



## mumface26

Ghinspire thats a lovely idea :)

Happy valentines day <3 <3

Ok so i never know if i ovulate but im cd 15 and feel like crying! I dont want to bd, i dont feel sexy anymore and i just want cake and crisps......lots of them nom nom nom! Oh and i lots of horrid bad fizzy drinks!!!!
My mum says its a good sign as progesterone rises if you ovulate and it can make you moody until af.comes? Please be correct mummy dearest!!

Does anyone else get like this as of cd15/16......??


----------



## mumface26

Heres an intresting read......
https://myhormonesmademedoit.com/the-female-hormone-cycle/

Week one was sooo me = i was determined to make this cycle count so i wanted to eat better. Plus i bought a new handbag out of pure impulse :):)

Week two, again its like they studied me and wrote the artical about me = i wouldnt leave dp alone amd just wanted sex and lots of it.

Now i am on week 3 (cd14-22) and i feel craaaaap!! I was talking to mum on the phone and as we said bye she said i love you, i said love you too but felt choked up as if like awwww i love my mum and i want a cuddle now! Also progesterone may be making me feel tired and craving naughty fod and going off sex.

Have a read of the artical, its intresting. Now i really think i have ovulated!
:spermy: hang in there guys!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> DH and I have talked about godparents. We're both atheists and have agreed we'll probably have a humanist naming ceremony and we'll each choose one guideparent :)
> 
> Well.this is a discussion ive had with dp many times.
> He was christened, i wasnt and neither of us are religous so a christening means nothing to me. But dp insists he wants to have a christening. I say yes ok but a non religous one and let LO make up their own mind about religion when they are older.
> Guideparents are a good thing.
> Its just that during a christening they will ask me if i will teach the ways of christ etc but how can i if i dont believe?
> Dp says its a christening or nothing.....how confusing??Click to expand...

I was christened as it was "the done thing". For me personally, if DH said it was a christening or nothing, then I'd go with nothing just because of my feelings towards religion. 



ghinspire22 said:


> My husband and I are going to have a baptism for sure. I am planning on making the outfits out of my wedding dress. My mother in law is going to help me cut it up and make it into gowns for the twins. I mean what am I going to use my wedding dress for ever again?? I might as well make something meaningful out of my dress.

My friend mentioned to me the other day about how you can rent out your wedding dress for other brides. I've contacted the lady who runs a business that does it near me and it sounds a great idea. They're not allowed to alter the dress at all and the brides have to give 2 firms of ID when they reserve. They'll reimburse you if it's damaged too. You get paid for every rental too, and I think it's a good idea for me as I can't bring myself to sell it but its sad that its just hanging in my wardrobe.


----------



## mumface26

Looks like no christening for us then because of my feelings towards religion too.
Prob wont afford it anyway :)
thats a good idea about renting your dress out, its a little bit of extra income too.

I think im just really anxious about this lap and dye. Im dreading if im blocked or my ovaries are too overcome with cysts......:cry: im worried there will be a problem :nope:
I try and relay me fears to dp but he just says the doctors can sort whatever if wrong and i will be fine. I onow hes as scared as me but wont admit it because he man he make fire :):) which suprises me becasue dp can be emotional when he wants to be.

Ha i just heard an owl go twit twoooo outside lol.....how very random considering i live near a main road :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nexis that's an awesome idea!!!

Aein and mumface fx for v.day conceptions!!!!

Well hubby and I got engaged 8 years ago today.

And alot of our friends have had "naming days" and I think what's the point it means nothing, its nothing official, just an excuse for a party. And as for letting them decide themselves , getting baptized as an adult would be embarrassing, and I wanna give my son the option that he can get married in a church if his wife wants to.


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Nexis that's an awesome idea!!!
> 
> Aein and mumface fx for v.day conceptions!!!!
> 
> Well hubby and I got engaged 8 years ago today.
> 
> And alot of our friends have had "naming days" and I think what's the point it means nothing, its nothing official, just an excuse for a party. And as for letting them decide themselves , getting baptized as an adult would be embarrassing, and I wanna give my son the option that he can get married in a church if his wife wants to.

I can understand if you're religious then a naming day or something similar might not mean anything, but for me as I don't believe in any god I feel the same way about having a religious ceremony.


----------



## mumface26

Is anyone doing anything this valentines day?
We're not. Having to find £466 to fix dps car door so dont even have two pennys to rub together at the mo. Never mind.
Our first velentines day dp bought me a single red rose into work when we worked together and i had it on my desk all day. Then that night he took for a 7 course meal which was so lovely. I wore a black strapless dress which was knee legnth and had like a mesh style skirt. I had short hair back then so it was flicked out and my make up was spot on :) he looked sexy in a smart shirt and jeans.
We had only been together 3 months and it was the first time id ever been took out on valentines day.
He got me a pink box of chocolates too and i got him a me to you bear and some hand cuffs for a laugh. Still got the bear on our bed along with our other collection of teddies we have collected, at least baby wont be short of soft toys lol!

I wanted to recreate that night but got no funds. I think i will cook his favourite this weekend......somerset chicken with new potatoes and green beans mmmm yum! <3 its a hairy bikers recipe with cider and double cream to make a rich sauce, yum yum


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Is anyone doing anything this valentines day?
> We're not. Having to find £466 to fix dps car door so dont even have two pennys to rub together at the mo. Never mind.
> Our first velentines day dp bought me a single red rose into work when we worked together and i had it on my desk all day. Then that night he took for a 7 course meal which was so lovely. I wore a black strapless dress which was knee legnth and had like a mesh style skirt. I had short hair back then so it was flicked out and my make up was spot on :) he looked sexy in a smart shirt and jeans.
> We had only been together 3 months and it was the first time id ever been took out on valentines day.
> He got me a pink box of chocolates too and i got him a me to you bear and some hand cuffs for a laugh. Still got the bear on our bed along with our other collection of teddies we have collected, at least baby wont be short of soft toys lol!
> 
> I wanted to recreate that night but got no funds. I think i will cook his favourite this weekend......somerset chicken with new potatoes and green beans mmmm yum! <3 its a hairy bikers recipe with cider and double cream to make a rich sauce, yum yum

We get a takeaway normally. Having an Indian tomorrow night :) neither of us want to go out for a meal anywhere. We've got each other a card and DH has been sneaky and got me something but won't tell me what it is.


----------



## opera_lady24

So here's a question....I've been paying a bit of attention to this thread and anyway, I have pcos but I was wondering....is it true that pcos can cause you to have false negatives on hpt's? I had what I think is a positive on two tests but the rest have been neg. I'm 15DPO and pulling my hair out.

Thanks!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

opera_lady24 said:


> So here's a question....I've been paying a bit of attention to this thread and anyway, I have pcos but I was wondering....is it true that pcos can cause you to have false negatives on hpt's? I had what I think is a positive on two tests but the rest have been neg. I'm 15DPO and pulling my hair out.
> 
> Thanks!

I've never ever heard of this !
Pcos can't create hcg in your urine. 

Perhaps u can get more info from peeonastick.com or the soul cysters website but I don't think it would be the pcos.


----------



## Katerz

Hubby and I have had lots of debates on the Christening thing. He wants to do it, I don't. Neither of us are religious and had a civil ceremony when we got married. My mum told me I was only christened because my nan (her mil) kicked off about it and she felt pressured to do it! I have to change the subject when he brings it up because he doesn't listen! 

Not doing a lot for v day, we never really do we gave each other cards yesterday and will probably have fish n chips for dinner today! 

Ugh it's hammering it down outside reaaaaally didn't want to get out of bed but keep telling myself only 2 weeks of going to the office left! I will miss my team but certainly not the work or commute!


----------



## nexis

Turns out the gift from DH was a bottle of my favourite perfume and a box of chocolates :D I'd run out of the perfume a couple of weeks ago, can't believe he rembered :haha:


----------



## ghinspire22

nexis said:


> Turns out the gift from DH was a bottle of my favourite perfume and a box of chocolates :D I'd run out of the perfume a couple of weeks ago, can't believe he rembered :haha:

So sweet!


----------



## ghinspire22

I actually dislike Valentine's Day. Hubby and I are going to a college basketball game and there is money going to a charity for kids with cancer.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I actually dislike Valentine's Day. Hubby and I are going to a college basketball game and there is money going to a charity for kids with cancer.

That sounds fun!
I dont dislike it, i have ideas what id like to do for dp such as sexy underwear, chocolates, meals out etc but then i think i can do that whenever i want.
Also i make my own cards so.i can make an i love you card anytime.

The most thoughtful thing dp ever did = i applied for a job within the company i work for. I wanted it badly so i practiced the interview and got a new outfit for the interview, i disnt get the job :( but when i got home dp had got ke flowers, chocolates amd my fave curry from the take away <3 he knew how much the job meant to me and wanted to cheer me up :):)
He also buys ballons and banners when its my birthday <3
Its the small things i love


----------



## ghinspire22

It is definitely about the small things.


*sigh* I hate nightmares. I am wide awake now. I think at least the pinching feeling I had on the right side of my abdomen is gone. I was trying to stand and walk with this pinching feeling the whole time. It worried me.


----------



## mumface26

Im cd16 and have af style cramps :( i had a litte ewcm. 
Im going to pretend i have ovulated and the cramps is my uterus getting ready to recieve a fertilized egg :):)


----------



## mumface26

Just a quick.question......
Has anyone ever felt super tired after cd13/14? Im cd16 and all day i have felt so tired like i want to go back to bed and sleep.
Im trying to research and some say the progesrone may cause fatigue.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Just a quick.question......
> Has anyone ever felt super tired after cd13/14? Im cd16 and all day i have felt so tired like i want to go back to bed and sleep.
> Im trying to research and some say the progesrone may cause fatigue.

I'd probably say that's symptom spotting a little bit too much!
If we put "being tired" as a symptom well drive ourself crazy, often, we are just tired!


----------



## Oh_Clementine

I'm on a long cycle (CD240+) and am mid packet into BCP. I've been getting so moody and warning, TMI: An AF-type cramping after I orgasm. Is that normal?

My nipples are sore, I'm so god damn moody and emotional and ugh, I just want a fresh new cycle.

Do you think I'd be better off staying on BCP for a couple more months, or start TTC again after I've had my bleed?

Thanks!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh_Clementine said:


> I'm on a long cycle (CD240+) and am mid packet into BCP. I've been getting so moody and warning, TMI: An AF-type cramping after I orgasm. Is that normal?
> 
> My nipples are sore, I'm so god damn moody and emotional and ugh, I just want a fresh new cycle.
> 
> Do you think I'd be better off staying on BCP for a couple more months, or start TTC again after I've had my bleed?
> 
> Thanks!

I'm confused as to why they'd prescribe u bcp instead of provera to kick start a bleed??
How did U get on with the frer people and your false positives?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh clementine I just read your sig and saw you've been on a cycle since u started ttc pretty much? I'm sure this would class you as anovulatory? I know I was so I was given clomid and fell first round. Have u tried clomid?


----------



## ghinspire22

I have the worst migraine ever. I have been throwing up and curling up in a ball to cry.


----------



## Oh_Clementine

hopefulfor1st said:


> Oh_Clementine said:
> 
> 
> I'm on a long cycle (CD240+) and am mid packet into BCP. I've been getting so moody and warning, TMI: An AF-type cramping after I orgasm. Is that normal?
> 
> My nipples are sore, I'm so god damn moody and emotional and ugh, I just want a fresh new cycle.
> 
> Do you think I'd be better off staying on BCP for a couple more months, or start TTC again after I've had my bleed?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm confused as to why they'd prescribe u bcp instead of provera to kick start a bleed??
> How did U get on with the frer people and your false positives?Click to expand...

i've given up on the doctor i was seeing... i had a pill packet left over and thought i'd try something myself (regulating my cycle) and see if i started to O again. if not... i'd want to try clomid or fermara.

as for the frer incident.. they sent me a cheque for my troubles and apologised.



hopefulfor1st said:


> Oh clementine I just read your sig and saw you've been on a cycle since u started ttc pretty much? I'm sure this would class you as anovulatory? I know I was so I was given clomid and fell first round. Have u tried clomid?

i went off BCP and had a few periods and then from june onwards - nothing. i thought it was from stress and it turned out to be pcos.



ghinspire22 said:


> I have the worst migraine ever. I have been throwing up and curling up in a ball to cry.

aw, i hope you're feeling better soon. migraines are horrible. :(


----------



## Katerz

ghinspire22 said:


> I have the worst migraine ever. I have been throwing up and curling up in a ball to cry.

Gh I had terrible headaches in 1st tri and being unable to take meds for it made me feel worse! A friend of mine is an aromatherapist and she suggested peppermint oil on the temples and a bit on the forehead, it soothed mine, although too much of it felt a bit like a burning sensation. Worth a try I guess? Hubby uses it for his cluster headaches which no amount of painkiller can solve! Xx


----------



## mumface26

Symptom spot is all i have left. Im only curious to know if ive ovulated or not.
Been a stressful week anyway what with having to find almost £500 to mend dp car and worrying if af is going to cancel out my lap and dye.
I feel sorry for dp, he wants children but yet hes with someone who probably wont concieve naturally. Ive asked him how he feels about it and he says hes not botherd but im sure he is.

Did anyone watch my big fat gypsy valentine last night? Omg! Noooo waayyy could i have married at 16, of course if your in love go for it but the girls are ecpected to give up their friends and their family to an extent and stay home cooking and cleaning for hubby like they did in the 1890's.
I think if you live together then you should both cook and clean. If dp expected me to do everything then id be gone.:haha:

Its friday :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Katerz

Daaaaaamn I missed it! That show makes me laugh! My mum married at 17 with her first hubby, marriage was the last thing on my mind at that age! It's crazy!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Symptom spot is all i have left. Im only curious to know if ive ovulated or not.
> Been a stressful week anyway what with having to find almost £500 to mend dp car and worrying if af is going to cancel out my lap and dye.
> I feel sorry for dp, he wants children but yet hes with someone who probably wont concieve naturally. Ive asked him how he feels about it and he says hes not botherd but im sure he is.
> 
> Did anyone watch my big fat gypsy valentine last night? Omg! Noooo waayyy could i have married at 16, of course if your in love go for it but the girls are ecpected to give up their friends and their family to an extent and stay home cooking and cleaning for hubby like they did in the 1890's.
> I think if you live together then you should both cook and clean. If dp expected me to do everything then id be gone.:haha:
> 
> Its friday :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I do everything in our house, all the cooking, cleaning, washing, ironing. However, it's my choice. I choose to do it cos DH works and I don't, so it's my way of pulling my weight. He always offered to do stuff when he's home though but I usually tell him no, unless my back is really playing up and then I might let him do some dishes :haha:


----------



## mumface26

I would do the same if i didnt work. But these girls arent even given the option of having a job so its their hubbys choice really. Oh well.
You know id love to be a housewife as our washing wouldnt pile up :) two of us working full time leaves time for hardly anything!
Im going to take mat leave as long as i can and maybe apply for other jobs too.

Its officially the weekend :thumbup: :happydance: and dp gets his car back tomorrow.all nice and fixed :happydance:

Have a nice weekend everyone!!


----------



## laurabe

We decided not to do much for valentines, and because of work I said to OH we could have a nice romantic night tonight instead of last night, so when I got home he had the biggest boquet of flowers I have ever had and a box of heart shaped chocolates.. I bought a saucy outfit to treat him (me wearing it haha) anyway I got my positive OPK today as well.. telling myself tonight is the night we make a baby.. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ghinspire22

laurabe said:


> We decided not to do much for valentines, and because of work I said to OH we could have a nice romantic night tonight instead of last night, so when I got home he had the biggest boquet of flowers I have ever had and a box of heart shaped chocolates.. I bought a saucy outfit to treat him (me wearing it haha) anyway I got my positive OPK today as well.. telling myself tonight is the night we make a baby.. Fingers crossed!

Good luck!


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> We decided not to do much for valentines, and because of work I said to OH we could have a nice romantic night tonight instead of last night, so when I got home he had the biggest boquet of flowers I have ever had and a box of heart shaped chocolates.. I bought a saucy outfit to treat him (me wearing it haha) anyway I got my positive OPK today as well.. telling myself tonight is the night we make a baby.. Fingers crossed!

Yeah good luck! A valentines conception! Fx for you xxxx


----------



## StellaBella24

Goodluck and enjoy Laurabe :)


----------



## ghinspire22

Last night I was throwing up and in PAIN. Migraines are something when you are pregnant. Tonight I have a mild headache and I feel really exhausted. Migraines make everything hellish.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> Last night I was throwing up and in PAIN. Migraines are something when you are pregnant. Tonight I have a mild headache and I feel really exhausted. Migraines make everything hellish.

Hope u feel better soon ghinspire <3


----------



## Aein

Laureb, good luck dear.. fx'd for you

mumface, enjoy the weekend dear and yes i'm now also concern with the Ovulating thingm am i or not??

Ghin, i hope you fee better dearm one of my cousin she had miagrane all her pregnancy, very bad

afm, on CD15... today evening a scan for follicles again i hope for some best result tdy
thanks God DH feels better after the start if Valentine's night and yes he hiself did BDing yesterday, as he remembers Dr advised me to come for scan with sex one day before ...,
ahhhh .., just his test in pending row... let see where we stand today evening


----------



## Aein

Afm - scna goes very fine tdy

Right ovary Follicle - no change same as on CD11 5.3 x 4.9mm
Left Ovary Follicule - enlarged by 22.7 x 18.3 mm 
endometrium thickness also increased from 8.1 to 10.5mm

so Dr was happy with the follicle size and scan showed no Ovulation occured till yet
they also give me a shot of Pregnyl 5000mg, and dr advised to do BDing tomorrow and come back for scan day after tomorrow...

this is quite a new thing for me Pregnyl... have to study about this now,.. any idea you Ladies give me ??


----------



## mumface26

Im feel :cry:
Im dreading my lap and dye incase af comes and prevents me having it, or if my tubes are blocked or my ovaries are too overcome by cysts :cry:
Dp is looking at family cars and im telling him not to tempt fate. He ultra confident i have a bfp soon.
I feel im letting him down :cry:
Im so afraid my body is going to be totally fucked :cry:


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface26 said:


> Im feel :cry:
> Im dreading my lap and dye incase af comes and prevents me having it, or if my tubes are blocked or my ovaries are too overcome by cysts :cry:
> Dp is looking at family cars and im telling him not to tempt fate. He ultra confident i have a bfp soon.
> I feel im letting him down :cry:
> Im so afraid my body is going to be totally fucked :cry:

I know it's hard but maybe being positive wouldn't be such a bad thing. I'm having a problem too with not worrying about the babies and what will be. The thing is sometimes we just have to put our faith in something. So have faith that you will get pregnant. Let go of the disappointment and go with it. 

After my miscarriage in the summer I was told to take a 3 month break. I cried and I felt bad but then I decided to let go. I went to Scotland for Hogmanay and had the time of my life. And when the fireworks started going and the clock struck midnight I let go of the doubt I was carrying. And guess what? I got the BFP that I was waiting for the moment I got back to the States.

Yes, I'm worried right now. Worried that my babies won't thrive but I saw them last week and know that they are growing. 

So let go sweetie...embrace it. Know that you can get pregnant and it will happen. It just takes time.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, my hubby bought a new car this week too- 
A Subaru wrx. 
And u must be positive, u r finally going to get the medical help you've always wanted !


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface, my hubby bought a new car this week too-
> *A Subaru wrx. *
> And u must be positive, u r finally going to get the medical help you've always wanted !

Jealous!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

He had a 98 model years ago and always regretted selling- he just got an 06.
The ute he has was getting less than practical we would have had to pay to get attachment for carseat put in and engineered, and it was really high so hard anyway


----------



## laurabe

Oh well that's yet another family pregnancy been announced. Another reminder that I am the only female in both our families who cant conceive. I know I should feel happy for her but I just feel upset that its not me.


----------



## Aein

16Hrs passed with Pregnyl .... feeling very lazy even didn't slept well in night, very hot flashes inside body
and now pain started on left side.... may be Oing pain :/


----------



## Katerz

What is pregnyl aein?

Afm...MIL has been slagging me off to one of hubby's friends because I don't want her hanging around hospital when I go into labour we've said we will tell people when we are ready for visitors but she just wont respect our wishes. she also doesnr like the fact I'm having my mum present at the birth along with hubs of course and thinks its strange that im having mum there. The woman is a nightmare! I'm at the end of my tether with her!

Anywho rant over!


----------



## Aein

Katerz, thats pitty, is she crazy she has to be careful with your's thoughts, you dont take tension and just asked your hubby to talk with her, its worse

Pregnyl is HCG based trigger used with iui i believe, still m not getting much information but what;

Firstly it helps to shove the egg out i.e. ovulation...
Secondly it helps to support the pregnancy by upping the progesterone in your body, works better than the suppositories

let see how it work with me, but i felt Oing pain right after 16Hrs of inj, and that was 5000mg ... scary

tomorrow will be going through another test, let see follicle rapture the egg or what...


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> What is pregnyl aein?
> 
> Afm...MIL has been slagging me off to one of hubby's friends because I don't want her hanging around hospital when I go into labour we've said we will tell people when we are ready for visitors but she just wont respect our wishes. she also doesnr like the fact I'm having my mum present at the birth along with hubs of course and thinks its strange that im having mum there. The woman is a nightmare! I'm at the end of my tether with her!
> 
> Anywho rant over!

Raaaggghhh MIL!! Especially mens mothers :haha: almost like they dont want to cut the apron strings yet.......:haha:
My future MIL and weddings......i got so pissed off at ppl saying do this and do that so i saidat this rate i shall be getting married then going off on honeymoon straight away and herface was a picture. Dp is her only child so i can imagine she wants a big day for him but WE dont want all that.
My sis MIL insisted hanging around the hospital whilst she was in labour. But like u she stood her ground.
I came home from work one night and MIL was round and she smiled and said sje nad cleaned the bathroom for me, it was wednesday and i said it was clean as id done it monday night! Why was it dirty? Looool!
Shes chilled out now recently but i have a feeling she will pipe up again very soon.

Stick to ur guns, have who u want at the birth. Ive made this clear to dp its just us and we have vistors when we are ready.
But its nice she cares about you all <3


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> Oh well that's yet another family pregnancy been announced. Another reminder that I am the only female in both our families who cant conceive. I know I should feel happy for her but I just feel upset that its not me.

Its hard seeing everyone bloom but our times will come.
My mum was telling me how shes looking after my middle sis children this week during half term, she said in a few years she will be looking after our children too. I almost cried :cry: she knows all about pcos and clomid and i like how she confident it will work but sometimes im not too sure.


----------



## mumface26

Good luck aein with the injection i have my fx for you!

Afm i feel a bit better. Had a nice long bath last night, i did a face mask, a conditioner treatment on my hair, a pedicure on my feet and tidied my fingernails up and i feel lifted instantly.
Now im after a new look so im going to find some hair dye before i start work. I want to go a dark red.....im tempted to go purple or bright red but remembered im not 17 anymore im an adult :haha:
And when we get our cash flow sorted im going to revamp my wardrobe because its like a car crash at the mo!
So if this bus driver could like speed up a bit i should have time to buy some hair dye.


----------



## mumface26

The last time i fancied a new look i chopped all my hair off so it was vrry short and spikey and died it purple, something must have worked because i bagged dp 2 weeks later :haha:
My mum thought i was ill because i cut my long hair off to like 2 inch short.


----------



## Aein

mumface, best of luck dear and m pretty sure you luk aswum in purple.... plz do dye and lets share with us your change look  

i felt cramps all night, n thus time m still on bad due to pain in uterus area :(
some hours left to walk towards hospital


----------



## Aein

wooow nice dp mumface, lovely


----------



## mumface26

My avatar was my hair when i cut it myself, i did a pretty good job to say im no hairdresser lol!
The children r my two darling nieces, the one on the left is now 12 and the one on the right is 10 and apparantly my mum says she like me when i was growing up lol!


----------



## Aein

yea i just judge it tht you have done this haircut, but realky good, not too bad

seriously i just recall, when i was 6years old, i was use to go my Uncle's home every evening by walk, and what i did there, one day i took my Uncle's razer (he used to shave with tht) and just in a wonder what and how uncle do with it, i clean my left eyebrow, hahahaha


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> yea i just judge it tht you have done this haircut, but realky good, not too bad
> 
> seriously i just recall, when i was 6years old, i was use to go my Uncle's home every evening by walk, and what i did there, one day i took my Uncle's razer (he used to shave with tht) and just in a wonder what and how uncle do with it, i clean my left eyebrow, hahahaha

:haha: i did it with my dads razor and cut the side of my face :haha: i was trying to copy him.
Then one time i ruined all my sisters make up i was about 6 i think i wanted to try it. She had to buy brand new make up :haha:


----------



## mumface26

I once shaved someones eyebrows off at a party, he was drunk and fell asleep so we shaved him :haha: 
Just imature 18 yr olds having a laugh looool


----------



## Aein

hahaha, well i must say mumface.... everyone on his/her childhoos really behaves like a child, and being a childish is a charm of life... now sometimes i think why i cant go back in my childhood, silly


----------



## Aein

mumface26 said:


> I once shaved someones eyebrows off at a party, he was drunk and fell asleep so we shaved him :haha:
> Just imature 18 yr olds having a laugh looool

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> laurabe said:
> 
> 
> Oh well that's yet another family pregnancy been announced. Another reminder that I am the only female in both our families who cant conceive. I know I should feel happy for her but I just feel upset that its not me.
> 
> Its hard seeing everyone bloom but our times will come.
> My mum was telling me how shes looking after my middle sis children this week during half term, she said in a few years she will be looking after our children too. I almost cried :cry: she knows all about pcos and clomid and i like how she confident it will work but sometimes im not too sure.Click to expand...

My mum has a friend she used to work with whose daughter was in my sisters year at school (2 years below me) and she's expecting her first child. My mum has taken to telling me how far along she is and everything every single time I see her. It's like she thinks because we're trying, I want to hear about avert one else getting pregnant, and then can't understand when I get annoyed.



mumface26 said:


> Good luck aein with the injection i have my fx for you!
> 
> Afm i feel a bit better. Had a nice long bath last night, i did a face mask, a conditioner treatment on my hair, a pedicure on my feet and tidied my fingernails up and i feel lifted instantly.
> Now im after a new look so im going to find some hair dye before i start work. I want to go a dark red.....im tempted to go purple or bright red but remembered im not 17 anymore im an adult :haha:
> And when we get our cash flow sorted im going to revamp my wardrobe because its like a car crash at the mo!
> So if this bus driver could like speed up a bit i should have time to buy some hair dye.

My hair is red :thumbup: it's not at bright as I'd normally have it as my hair was previously dyed brown cos I thought I had better have a sensible colour now I'm a proper adult, but then everyone kept saying it looked better red and it suited me so I thought bollocks to being normal, I'm going to have my hair the colour I want :haha: it's going to take a few more dyes before its back to the colour it used to be.


----------



## mumface26

nexis = same here! I stopped dying my hair a few years ago. It was dp who said he liked it when it was dark red. Ive got a hair dye now and im doing it on wednesday morning before work.
I went to a concert to see the rasmus with my bezzie mate before xmas and we had such a laugh it was like the old days. I miss those days so much <3

All day ive had pelvic cramps and a mild headache. Have had a headache on and off for a week now, maybe its a good sign such as rising progesterone following ovulation.........
i will poas 26th feb if no af


----------



## Aein

so today scan showed Ovulation occured am on 1dpo, now Dr give me Cyclogest Progesterone to take in night from 22 Feb ( 7th day after HCG shot) till next 10 days, and have to visit again on 6th March :thumbup:

Ladies, i need your guidanc please let me know how you are taking your progesterone, tell me method, my Dr didnt told me and i m quite surprised its showing vaginal or rectal use :shrug:


----------



## MrsC10

Hi Ladies.

It's been a long time since I've been on here. I've been trying to avoid the site to sort myself out. This was my first cycle temping (even though we've been trying for 2 years). Even though it's the first month, it's thrown up that I have a short luteal phase. This month was only around 9 days. I've thought back to other months and realised that it hasn't been any more than 11/12 days....ever!! A bit on the low side. I've done my research and have decided to start taking AC again and vitamin B complex which is supposed to be good for LP defects.
This month I'm ditching the OPK's (they confused me so much this cycle) and just going with the AC, B complex and temping. 

I'm thinking a few relaxed months are in order. Thinking about it all too much is just starting to put a bit of stress and strain on me. I've been trying not to let it show with hubby but he knows theres something up. A rest from being so intense is in order.

Congratulations to all the new BFP's since I was last on here (particularly ghinspire). I hope it all works out for you. Congratulations to all the new mums too. hopeful: I can't believe how quickly your 9 months has gone!!

Baby dust to all

xx


----------



## mumface26

:wave: welcome back mrsc10!! Good luck with the ac. Im taking vitamin b and i believe it gave me af after a long 108 Day cycle, just seemed odd how i took it then had af 14 days later lol.
Are you seeing any doctors about clomid or anything else?

Aein im so happy you have ovulated!! As for the progesterone i dont know. Maybe u should call your doctor tomorow to find out? 

Afm its been a long day in work im so tired :sleep: and hungry!
I still have pelvic cramps too :shrug:


----------



## nexis

MrsC10 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> It's been a long time since I've been on here. I've been trying to avoid the site to sort myself out. This was my first cycle temping (even though we've been trying for 2 years). Even though it's the first month, it's thrown up that I have a short luteal phase. This month was only around 9 days. I've thought back to other months and realised that it hasn't been any more than 11/12 days....ever!! A bit on the low side. I've done my research and have decided to start taking AC again and vitamin B complex which is supposed to be good for LP defects.
> This month I'm ditching the OPK's (they confused me so much this cycle) and just going with the AC, B complex and temping.
> 
> I'm thinking a few relaxed months are in order. Thinking about it all too much is just starting to put a bit of stress and strain on me. I've been trying not to let it show with hubby but he knows theres something up. A rest from being so intense is in order.
> 
> Congratulations to all the new BFP's since I was last on here (particularly ghinspire). I hope it all works out for you. Congratulations to all the new mums too. hopeful: I can't believe how quickly your 9 months has gone!!
> 
> Baby dust to all
> 
> xx

Welcome back :hi: good luck with the AC and B complex!


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks ladies. I've taken AC before which regulated my cycles great. B complex is more for the LP defect. 

Mumface: I'm ovulating and regularly so I'm not in need of clomid. I just need to get my LP fixed. Hopefully that'll lead the way for my BFP (fingers crossed).


----------



## mumface26

2 weeks today i have my laparoscopy and dye and im nervous. Ive read on other forums that you can have af and it makes no difference as you bleed anyway afterwards.
Just learnt dp has to go on a business trip to turkey again this august. He went last year and i went with him. We cant aford my flight this time so hes going alone with his boses. Its only3 nights and he comes home on his birthday so i plan on decorating the living room with baloons :haha:


----------



## nexis

DH had doctors agian today, they've upped his tablets again and he's off this week the back to work next Tuesday. He has to go see the doctor again the following Tuesday to see how he's going. He seems better but not totally back to his normal self. It's my birthday on Friday so DH is taking me out tomorrow to get snakebites done as an early present :happydance: can't wait!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> What is pregnyl aein?
> 
> Afm...MIL has been slagging me off to one of hubby's friends because I don't want her hanging around hospital when I go into labour we've said we will tell people when we are ready for visitors but she just wont respect our wishes. she also doesnr like the fact I'm having my mum present at the birth along with hubs of course and thinks its strange that im having mum there. The woman is a nightmare! I'm at the end of my tether with her!
> 
> Anywho rant over!

Had the same prob but I didn't want my mum in either and my best friends thought they would be too!
Problem solved= emergency c section minutes after arriving at hospital= no time for anyone to arrive!


----------



## Oh_Clementine

is it normal to have really low cramps and for it to feel like your bladder does when you're starting to get a uti (this has been happening for a few days, no burning or pain, just a funny pressure around that area)


i'm so confused.


----------



## mumface26

Oh_Clementine said:


> is it normal to have really low cramps and for it to feel like your bladder does when you're starting to get a uti (this has been happening for a few days, no burning or pain, just a funny pressure around that area)
> 
> 
> i'm so confused.

sounds familiar, i had a uti a few years back and thats how i felt.
go see a doc for some meds xxx


----------



## mumface26

I had a wierd dream last night.......i dreamt it was the day of my lap and dye and my mum took me to the hospital. I was on a ward full of old ladies and was told to find a bed. I sat on the bed and the doctor was confused and said why am i here? He then said my lap was a different day so i had to stay in hospital for a few days :haha:
ive found a show on youtube called extreme couponing aired in the usa(its soooo good!) so then i dreamt i was back at my old house and my mum had all this food stocked up from her coupons lol!

I wish we could get coupons like that in the uk, when we get them its for things i dont even buy or need. Id love to do a £70 shop and pay like 20p because i had lots of coupons.

Cd21 today and i have cramps, cramps and more cramps. Hopefully this laparoscopy will find out why i have cramps. I wonder if they surgeon may remove the cysts too??


----------



## Oh_Clementine

mumface26 said:


> Oh_Clementine said:
> 
> 
> is it normal to have really low cramps and for it to feel like your bladder does when you're starting to get a uti (this has been happening for a few days, no burning or pain, just a funny pressure around that area)
> 
> 
> i'm so confused.
> 
> sounds familiar, i had a uti a few years back and thats how i felt.
> go see a doc for some meds xxxClick to expand...

thanks. i've had a uti before and i felt the bladder thing, but also burning and frequent urination and a few other things. but the only thing that i feel is the bladder thing, so maybe it isn't a uti?


----------



## mumface26

Oh_Clementine said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh_Clementine said:
> 
> 
> is it normal to have really low cramps and for it to feel like your bladder does when you're starting to get a uti (this has been happening for a few days, no burning or pain, just a funny pressure around that area)
> 
> 
> i'm so confused.
> 
> sounds familiar, i had a uti a few years back and thats how i felt.
> go see a doc for some meds xxxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks. i've had a uti before and i felt the bladder thing, but also burning and frequent urination and a few other things. but the only thing that i feel is the bladder thing, so maybe it isn't a uti?Click to expand...

Its still worth getting it checked out xx


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> I had a wierd dream last night.......i dreamt it was the day of my lap and dye and my mum took me to the hospital. I was on a ward full of old ladies and was told to find a bed. I sat on the bed and the doctor was confused and said why am i here? He then said my lap was a different day so i had to stay in hospital for a few days :haha:
> ive found a show on youtube called extreme couponing aired in the usa(its soooo good!) so then i dreamt i was back at my old house and my mum had all this food stocked up from her coupons lol!
> 
> I wish we could get coupons like that in the uk, when we get them its for things i dont even buy or need. Id love to do a £70 shop and pay like 20p because i had lots of coupons.
> 
> Cd21 today and i have cramps, cramps and more cramps. Hopefully this laparoscopy will find out why i have cramps. I wonder if they surgeon may remove the cysts too??

Extreme couponing is AMAZING! It's on over here on home&health channel, I cannot believe how much money they get off!

Just got back from having my piercing a done, they look awesome but it did hurt quite a bit :haha: I can't post a pic on here from my iPad.


----------



## ghinspire22

Hi everyone. 

I made it to ten weeks. I am nervous and excited. I won't know if everything is still going well until March 13th. I will be 13 weeks by that time. It seems like FOREVER.

Today I am having some twinges and such on my left side. It worries me some but I should be ok. (I hope.)

I lifted a half full suitcase. The hubby yelled at me but I think it's going to be ok. I mean it wasn't EXTREMELY heavy or anything. It was probably about the same as lifting a small child. I don't think that lifting things is going to hurt me right?


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I made it to ten weeks. I am nervous and excited. I won't know if everything is still going well until March 13th. I will be 13 weeks by that time. It seems like FOREVER.
> 
> Today I am having some twinges and such on my left side. It worries me some but I should be ok. (I hope.)
> 
> I lifted a half full suitcase. The hubby yelled at me but I think it's going to be ok. I mean it wasn't EXTREMELY heavy or anything. It was probably about the same as lifting a small child. I don't think that lifting things is going to hurt me right?

Lifting isnt a problem. My big sis got a suprise bfp when her baby girl was oy 9months old and she was lifting and carrying all the way through. You will be fine.
Maybe the cramps are the cysts? Im having pelvic pain and i believe its my ovarian cysts misbehaving!


----------



## ghinspire22

I am thinking too they could be growing pains. I'm not certain. Anything is possible I guess.


----------



## Katerz

GH i had cramping through the 1st tri, i guess its the ligaments and uterus and whatever else is in there getting ready for babies to get bigger! I still get a pain on the right hand side now if i'm walking far. With the lifting thing my doc said lifting is unlikely to hurt the baby(ies for you!) you just have to be cautious as its more likely to hurt you as your ligaments muscles and what not are changing and getting softer. Besides they've got a lot of water to swim around in keeping them protected.

Hubs moans at me all the time for lifting stuff, think they get worried bless them!

Mumface, extreme couponing is AAAAAMEEEZZIN! I love it lol It has made me save coupons i see in mags and stuff, but not to THAT extreme...hubs thinks i'm barmy lol.


----------



## Aein

Ghinspire, be careful dear i heard from my elder Sisters, cousins, aunties that to be careful in start 3 months, so you just avoid this lifting too, 
Katerz is right, these cramps pain are just your body developing for babies, good luck dear <3


----------



## mumface26

Im so tired and oily today :( my skin was perfect this morning after a shower, ive started using witch foaming face wash and its nice. So i didnt bother with make up as it looked ok as it was. Hours later my forehead was shiny and felt yuk, lucky my fringe covers it and its prob that thats making it oily but i need to hide it. My skin=yuk, its all the pcos fault :growlmad:
Cd21, cramps have eased and i have lots of white cm :shrug:
I will test on cd29 if no af.....:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

We get extreme couponing on pay tv here!!
I can't believe it's like a full time job for those women! 

Also I think I'm just now developing pcos skin..... Do you guys get most of your acne around jaw line/ chin??? They're the horrible painful pimples :( 

Oh and yes ghinspire the reason your not meant to lift us your loose ligaments etc make it easier to hurt yourself.


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> We get extreme couponing on pay tv here!!
> I can't believe it's like a full time job for those women!
> 
> Also I think I'm just now developing pcos skin..... Do you guys get most of your acne around jaw line/ chin??? They're the horrible painful pimples :(
> 
> Oh and yes ghinspire the reason your not meant to lift us your loose ligaments etc make it easier to hurt yourself.

I hardly get spots but when i do its a painful red angry one that hurts and doesnt fade for days. My skin gets awful oily on my forehead, chin and side of my nostrils ..... Yuk!
My hair needs to be washed daily or it looks like ive dipped it in a fryer :haha: whereas my bezzie who dsnt have pcos washes her hair 3 times a week and has perfect skin......cow! Only kidding...shes a gem <3


----------



## Aein

sometimes i amuzed just to think, i have no symptoms like this, not a bulky, acne, oily skin or hairs, pimples etc... but i have PCOS :/


----------



## mumface26

Aein its possible to have pcos that displays no symptoms.
Cd22 and im cramping crazy today. Its worse when im sat down.
Im colouring my hair tonight after work. Its going to be a rich plum colour :):)


----------



## mumface26

I feel wierd today.....i have cramps, headache and lots of cm.
Im tired i could nap right here and now at my desk in work but i dont think my manager would be happy :haha:
I just ate and i feel sick but still hungry at the same time.

Hit the thanks button if you think i should poas tomorrow at cd23........9dpo if i did ovulate......


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> We get extreme couponing on pay tv here!!
> I can't believe it's like a full time job for those women!
> 
> Also I think I'm just now developing pcos skin..... Do you guys get most of your acne around jaw line/ chin??? They're the horrible painful pimples :(
> 
> Oh and yes ghinspire the reason your not meant to lift us your loose ligaments etc make it easier to hurt yourself.
> 
> I hardly get spots but when i do its a painful red angry one that hurts and doesnt fade for days. My skin gets awful oily on my forehead, chin and side of my nostrils ..... Yuk!
> My hair needs to be washed daily or it looks like ive dipped it in a fryer :haha: whereas my bezzie who dsnt have pcos washes her hair 3 times a week and has perfect skin......cow! Only kidding...shes a gem <3Click to expand...

I mostly get those big red painful spots or whiteheads :growlmad: I get oily same places as you and I have to wash my hair every day or its proper minging.


----------



## betsyb

Hey guys! Sorry I've been missing for a while...I've been down with the flu---YUCK!

Hopefully, I'm on the mend and starting to feel more like a human. :)

Just went for an ultrasound today. Dr. said that my follicles look borderline PCOS, but combined with all my other symptoms, she's thinking that its a for sure diagnosis.

So, she's starting me on metformin.

I'm sure some of you guys have been on it before....any tips? Thoughts?

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## nexis

betsyb said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I've been missing for a while...I've been down with the flu---YUCK!
> 
> Hopefully, I'm on the mend and starting to feel more like a human. :)
> 
> Just went for an ultrasound today. Dr. said that my follicles look borderline PCOS, but combined with all my other symptoms, she's thinking that its a for sure diagnosis.
> 
> So, she's starting me on metformin.
> 
> I'm sure some of you guys have been on it before....any tips? Thoughts?
> 
> Happy Wednesday!

Welcome back :hi: I'm on 1000mg of metformin daily at the moment. It's greatly reduced my cycle length and regulated them to a point. No real tips as I haven't had any problems with them, just make sure you remember to take them!


----------



## StellaBella24

Mumface...i only got a faint bfp at 10dpo on a frer. 9dpo was bfn so maybe wait another day or two if u can so ur not unnecessarily disappointed. Its sooo hard tho. I wasnt expecting anything at 9dpo (even tho.i had a feeling i was pregnant!) but i am a need-to-know kinda person and just had to poas anyway :)
That's why i am finding out what we're having...i just need to know!!!!! :)


----------



## mumface26

StellaBella24 said:


> Mumface...i only got a faint bfp at 10dpo on a frer. 9dpo was bfn so maybe wait another day or two if u can so ur not unnecessarily disappointed. Its sooo hard tho. I wasnt expecting anything at 9dpo (even tho.i had a feeling i was pregnant!) but i am a need-to-know kinda person and just had to poas anyway :)
> That's why i am finding out what we're having...i just need to know!!!!! :)

Me too! Im a need to know all or nothing person! My team leader at work says im to.black.and white sometimes....? I just like hard facts and no fannying about.
Are u going to post what sex baby is or keep it a secret like katerz?
Dp and I will find out the sex of ours too as dp says he has 'plans' for the spare room so needs to know the sex :)


----------



## Katerz

How I haven't cracked and booked a private scan to find the sex out is beyond me! 

Not long to wait eeeek


----------



## mumface26

when i get home from work i was going to ask dp to hide my hpts and only let me have them cd29. But wait......my pre op is on friday and they will do a pg test anyway so either way. I'll let them do one and save my hpts for a rainy day :)


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> How I haven't cracked and booked a private scan to find the sex out is beyond me!
> 
> Not long to wait eeeek

My middle big sis had a surpise bfp with her son and she didnt find out the sex.
We guessed it was a boy as baby was breech so she was hospitalised around her due date and we all said its a boy because hes been awkward already :haha: 
And yes......a blue one arrived via c section! A nice surpise as she already had 2 girls.

My 3 sisters are ultra fertile, my mum was.....so why arent i?? :cry:


----------



## StellaBella24

I will let u girls know the sex when i find out on 22nd March...CANNOT wait!!!!!

Yes let them do the preg test friday...although if its positive do u really want to find out infront of a room full of docs?


----------



## Aein

mumface, i must say everyone must contains its own body features, i also sometimes think why i cant have a baby like my sisters, cousins, aunts within a year of marriage but answer is just 'i've my own fate' 

so here we should pray for a healthy, happy baby for us, and God will fullfil our prayers one day


----------



## ghinspire22

I am definitely finding out the sex of the twins. There is no way needing twice the stuff that I wouldn't find out.


----------



## Aein

betsyb said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I've been missing for a while...I've been down with the flu---YUCK!
> 
> Hopefully, I'm on the mend and starting to feel more like a human. :)
> 
> Just went for an ultrasound today. Dr. said that my follicles look borderline PCOS, but combined with all my other symptoms, she's thinking that its a for sure diagnosis.
> 
> So, she's starting me on metformin.
> 
> I'm sure some of you guys have been on it before....any tips? Thoughts?
> 
> Happy Wednesday!

Welcome dear :happydance:

Glad to know you are at least diagnosed and starting treatment too , good luck :thumbup:
i'm also on Metformin 1000mg a day from last 2 months and some weeks

didnt got any side effects, and felt a better change myself
this month Clomid first round also given me with a HCG shot and will start taking progesterone from 22Feb


----------



## mumface26

My mum had 5 children naturally, no pcos, regular af. 
Big big sis had 1, no pcos but had a few mc and still birth
Middle big sis had 3, no pcos, regular af
Big sis had 2 close together, again no pcos, regular af.
Big bro has two boys so no fertility issues with him.

So that leaves me with pcos and irregular af....i dont think it always runs in families. Where did my pcos gene come from?? :shrug:

I coloured my hair :happydance: its a dark red but under the light dp thinks its bright!
My camera on my phone is bad so it doesnt show the colour v well.
I was careful, i taped bin liners to the bathroom tiles so i didnt splash them and had a supply of latex gloves so for once i dyed my hair without wrecking the bathroom :smug: 
I think i will go brighter next time i colour it......


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface- my hair doesn't get oily at all I was it once a week!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface- my hair doesn't get oily at all I was it once a week!

Mine is awful if i dont wash it everyday :( if i have a few days off work and i know we arent seeing anyone i dont wash it. And if i know we arent doing anything at the weekend i wont wash it from friday until monday morning. If we go to the shops i just hide it under a beanie hat. I guess i do this to try and restore the natural oils? It never works tho.
Oilyness and iregular af are the only pcos symptoms i have.
When my hair was very short i would only shampoo my fringe, id use hair wax on the rest to spike it up so i could go days without washing it.


----------



## nlk

I have to wash my hair pretty much every day, too :( I try not to, because I think that washing it too much can be bad...washing out healthy oils etc. I tend to wash it every other day, and just spend the second day with it tied up. I also use dry shampoo, just to try and soak up some of the excess oil! Tbh, it's gotten much better in the last few weeks...maybe the acupuncture really is fixing my hormone levels? :shrug:


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk said:


> I have to wash my hair pretty much every day, too :( I try not to, because I think that washing it too much can be bad...washing out healthy oils etc. I tend to wash it every other day, and just spend the second day with it tied up. I also use dry shampoo, just to try and soak up some of the excess oil! Tbh, it's gotten much better in the last few weeks...maybe the acupuncture really is fixing my hormone levels? :shrug:

I started getting dry needling for my muscles and I swear it relaxed me so much and I think it helped me get pregnant.


----------



## nlk

thats fantastic, ghinspire...I'm really hoping the acu has helped me. I've taken soy this cycle, and tbh I'm having some serious cramping in my left side! Perhaps more than I did on the normal drugs! :shrug: here's hoping it's a good sign...I'd love to get pregnant without the need for ivf. If nothing more than to shove in their face that they were wrong to give up on me!


----------



## mumface26

Today is cd23........
O-M-F-G.....i have EWCM....lots of it!!
Just went to the toilet, wiped and thought hmmm i feel erm....damp (tmi) so.i checked and my cervix felt high and i looked and saw i had clear ewcm!!! I checked again, parted my fingers and it stretched and i could see thru it :):) 
Never before have i seen that much ewcm in any of my cycles :) i mean it stretched alot!!
But.....i have my lap and dye 4/3 so if we bd tonight and i catch then it will be too early to test and te lap and may kill the zygote as it travels trough my tube. Dp says we should leave bd :cry: because ive waited so long for help it would be a shame to cancel the op in order to wait for a bfp.....suppose hes right :(
Today is 21st feb and my op is 4th march, no way could i get a bfp in between....?
Sod it! Lets bd and i will poas the morning of my op and take it from there.....


----------



## mumface26

So we're not going to bd. Because think about it yeah....it would be too soon to see a bfp between now amd march 4th so lets leave it.
Besides, im all ready for my pre op tomorrow, my legs and bikini are shaved, im super smooth all over thanks to endless supply of body lotion from the gift sets i got for xmas (my family must think i smell....? Dp and me always get toiletries for xmas) and my nails are done :haha: i know it seems silly but i hate going to doctors with scary hairy bits incase they need to examine you. :smug:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface I would, that's 11 days, I got my bfp on an Internet cheapie test at 10dpo, then used a frer and it was blaring pos... Prob would've shown earlier on a frer if I'd tested earlier with that.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> My mum had 5 children naturally, no pcos, regular af.
> Big big sis had 1, no pcos but had a few mc and still birth
> Middle big sis had 3, no pcos, regular af
> Big sis had 2 close together, again no pcos, regular af.
> Big bro has two boys so no fertility issues with him.
> 
> So that leaves me with pcos and irregular af....i dont think it always runs in families. Where did my pcos gene come from?? :shrug:
> .....

My mum never had it, I was conceived first month trying and my sis while on pill. 
However her mother (who died when mum was 12) had bad periods, mum said the first day of her period she would spend in bed in pain- maybe it skips a generation?


----------



## mumface26

We didnt bd in the end, id dried up! Maybe it was left overs..?
Today is my pre op and :bfn: am i suprised? No not really!
Pcos skipping a generation? I asked my mum about grandma and my mum doesnt recall, they didnt talk about womens things back then like they do now and grandma went to sleep in 96 so i will never know. However she only had two children (my mum and uncle) who were born in the 40's when contraception wasnt available like it is now. They are 6 yrs apart and grandma had no children after my mum in 1947 so unless they did have protection maybe she had pcos and didnt ovulate?


----------



## mumface26

:cake:
Happy birthday nexis!! Hope dh is spoiling you rotten <3 have a great day!
Xxxxx


----------



## StellaBella24

Happy birthday Nexis!!!x

Gdluck Mumface.x


----------



## mumface26

:sick: so thats the 2nd stinky bus ive been on this week. Smelt like wet dog mixed with unwashed clothes cranked up to full :sick:
Nearly at the hospital now, then im treating me to subway before work :smug: not good for pcos but good for my soul :haha:


----------



## Aein

Happy Birthday Nexis
happy birthdatpy to you,.., may you have many mire
with funn of happiness, joy and love


----------



## Aein

mumface, best of luck with your appointment

well we both are in the same way, just i'm start progesterone from today after HCG shot
and now long wait in tww till 6 March


----------



## mumface26

Pre ops all done :) wasnt in long so went for mcdonalds breakfast :smug:
Ive got to be at hospital on monday 4th march at 7:45am and my lap will be that morning. I was instructed to buy some slippers with proper soles and thick sanitry towels or doorstops as dp calls them :haha: they said bring a dressing gown and i will go home in my hospital gown? Noooo i dont think sooo!
Omg its getting close. The sooner i can start clomid the better, hopefully i will be getting my first mothers day card next year :):):) we all will!


----------



## nexis

Thanks ladies :D so far I've been spoilt rotten! Off out for lunch with mum at carvery and then we're all out for tea later at TGI's. I'm sooo excited as I've never been before lol


----------



## ghinspire22

Nexis have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## ghinspire22

I woke up early unable to fall asleep. I have a feeling I am going to regret this...I have been feeling depressed and worried lately. I blame the hormones. I seriously had a horrible miscarriage dream the other night and I think it went to my head. I am scared of losing my twins.


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> Thanks ladies :D so far I've been spoilt rotten! Off out for lunch with mum at carvery and then we're all out for tea later at TGI's. I'm sooo excited as I've never been before lol

TGI's = soooo goooood!! hve the jack daniels bbq ribs :)


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I woke up early unable to fall asleep. I have a feeling I am going to regret this...I have been feeling depressed and worried lately. I blame the hormones. I seriously had a horrible miscarriage dream the other night and I think it went to my head. I am scared of losing my twins.

I have dreams and thoughts of never having children and that my ovaries are damaged :(
But we have to carry on and put those thoughts to bed.
Everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :D so far I've been spoilt rotten! Off out for lunch with mum at carvery and then we're all out for tea later at TGI's. I'm sooo excited as I've never been before lol
> 
> TGI's = soooo goooood!! hve the jack daniels bbq ribs :)Click to expand...

Ps they might come sing happy birthday to you lol! Have a good night xxx


----------



## Aein

ghinspire22 said:


> I woke up early unable to fall asleep. I have a feeling I am going to regret this...I have been feeling depressed and worried lately. I blame the hormones. I seriously had a horrible miscarriage dream the other night and I think it went to my head. I am scared of losing my twins.

this is all what you are thinking now a days, try to be calm and relax
there is nothing like this in reality, <3


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :D so far I've been spoilt rotten! Off out for lunch with mum at carvery and then we're all out for tea later at TGI's. I'm sooo excited as I've never been before lol
> 
> TGI's = soooo goooood!! hve the jack daniels bbq ribs :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ps they might come sing happy birthday to you lol! Have a good night xxxClick to expand...

Yeah I've heard that's a distinct possibility lol I've got a badge off my sister that I have to wear so its not like they won't know it's my birthday!


----------



## Katerz

They will play the song and everything Nexis! Ahhhh


----------



## sugarpi24

Are we talking to tgifs?! If so I love their brownie obsession!!!


----------



## nexis

Just got home from TGI's, table had balloons and when I had my dessert it came with a candle and I had to stand up and hold it and a flower made of balloons. They then sang this whole song while getting everyone else to clap lol I didn't go red or anything, just enjoyed all the attention :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Nexis i would have gone bright red i hate all eyes on me type things, glad u had a good night :flower:

last night i was talking to do about my lap and dye and he was reading the leaflets i got.from the hospital. He then said "you dont have to this if you dont want to" so i said well if i dont ee shpuld forget the whole ttc thing and go back on the pill.
I was tired last night so i didnt ask what he actually meant, i will do later. He knows if i didnt have the lap and dye then i wont go on clomid and we would have a hard time concieving. I think hes worried about me. Nothing to be worried about its just keyhole surgery :)


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Nexis i would have gone bright red i hate all eyes on me type things, glad u had a good night :flower:
> 
> last night i was talking to do about my lap and dye and he was reading the leaflets i got.from the hospital. He then said "you dont have to this if you dont want to" so i said well if i dont ee shpuld forget the whole ttc thing and go back on the pill.
> I was tired last night so i didnt ask what he actually meant, i will do later. He knows if i didnt have the lap and dye then i wont go on clomid and we would have a hard time concieving. I think hes worried about me. Nothing to be worried about its just keyhole surgery :)

Usually I'm like that, but I thought well I knew this would happen when I said I wanted to go there so I'll just suck it up lol


----------



## mumface26

So dp says i took his comments out of context last night, he says he really wants to start a family nd is thrilled that things are moving and i am getting help. I was very tired last night as id been up simce 6am, took 2 buses to the hospital and then had to go to work 12pm to 8pm then to tesco after work so it was 10:30pm by the time i got sat down and relaxed. 
Im still sleepy now.


----------



## mumface26

Cd25 - just had another helping of ewcm only this time it was abit like clots??
Also felt a bit constipated last few days, maybe af is looming :witch:


----------



## StellaBella24

Are you bd'ing? (sorry!!!! Very personal question to ask! U get used to it on this site tho :) ) 
Just in case though?


----------



## StellaBella24

StellaBella24 said:


> Are you bd'ing? (sorry!!!! Very personal question to ask! U get used to it on this site tho :) )
> Just in case though?

b


----------



## StellaBella24

Not sure how i managed to quote myself?!


----------



## ghinspire22

Hubby made me a strawberry, orange, banana smoothie. The babies and I are enjoying our daily dose of fruit. :) Come on babies keep growing.


----------



## StellaBella24

i THINK i felt the first flutters of my baby moving this evening...so weird and exciting!!!


----------



## Aein

woow so cool Ghinspire & Bella... babies really loves Mum n Dad too

mumfacd, good luck dear i hope sumthibg better waiting for you, fx'd

i really felt lazy whole day while was first day of cyclogest :/ sleepy sleepy n sleept, got headache in evening and now looks sumthing killing inside abdomen


----------



## StellaBella24

Oh dear Aein. Hope the side effects don't last too long for you


----------



## mumface26

aein i hope u r ok <3
Gh i love smoothies! smoothies is my way of getting fruit in to me, strawberries, bananas and milk = lovely tasty healthy smoothie :smug:
Yes stella we did bd, i dont know why because i have until 4th march to get a bfp before my l&d. 
I told dp im not scared of the op itself im scared of what they may find.......:(
Would they give me the results before they send me home?


----------



## mumface26

StellaBella24 said:


> i THINK i felt the first flutters of my baby moving this evening...so weird and exciting!!!

Awww movements! 
I once dreamt i was pg and my baby was moving around alot!


----------



## Kubb

mumface26 said:


> aein i hope u r ok <3
> Gh i love smoothies! smoothies is my way of getting fruit in to me, strawberries, bananas and milk = lovely tasty healthy smoothie :smug:
> Yes stella we did bd, i dont know why because i have until 4th march to get a bfp before my l&d.
> I told dp im not scared of the op itself im scared of what they may find.......:(
> Would they give me the results before they send me home?

Mumface, I had my l&d and ovary drilling done on the 15th Jan, I was in for about 3 hours and after being awake for 30 mins the guy came back to tell me my results so I'm guessing something similar will happen to you too.


----------



## StayHopeful

Ladies, I'm not sure what to think. This is my 2nd cycle on only Metformin, last cycle I o'd on CD 35. We're saving for IVF so not doing much monitoring (too expensive), but I am getting my progesterone level checked periodically to confirm o and to make sure it's where it should be after o. I've been tracking my bbt in the meantime to try to see when I o and we're bding about every other day. Last month I saw a slight rise in my bbt, went in for my progesterone bloodwork, and it confirmed that I had just o'd so I stopped temping. This month though, my temp has been all over the place. Two weeks ago I was sick and had a fever, so my temp rose but it turned out not to be from o. I had bloodwork two weeks ago and my progesterone was .45, then last Monday I had it done again and it was over 1. The doctor said that was still a pre-o number. So we bd'd Tues and Thurs and were planning on bding again tonight. But today I had bad AF-like cramps. I've never had cramps like this before except for the first day of AF. And I've had a little bit of spotting. Can I get AF without oing? It's possible that I did o sometime last week after Monday, but I don't think so... my temp had risen on Thursday but was back down again on Friday, I didn't temp this morning because I slept in and didn't get up at my normal time. I don't know what to think! The cramps and spotting have me so confused! Any thoughts?


----------



## nexis

StayHopeful said:


> Ladies, I'm not sure what to think. This is my 2nd cycle on only Metformin, last cycle I o'd on CD 35. We're saving for IVF so not doing much monitoring (too expensive), but I am getting my progesterone level checked periodically to confirm o and to make sure it's where it should be after o. I've been tracking my bbt in the meantime to try to see when I o and we're bding about every other day. Last month I saw a slight rise in my bbt, went in for my progesterone bloodwork, and it confirmed that I had just o'd so I stopped temping. This month though, my temp has been all over the place. Two weeks ago I was sick and had a fever, so my temp rose but it turned out not to be from o. I had bloodwork two weeks ago and my progesterone was .45, then last Monday I had it done again and it was over 1. The doctor said that was still a pre-o number. So we bd'd Tues and Thurs and were planning on bding again tonight. But today I had bad AF-like cramps. I've never had cramps like this before except for the first day of AF. And I've had a little bit of spotting. Can I get AF without oing? It's possible that I did o sometime last week after Monday, but I don't think so... my temp had risen on Thursday but was back down again on Friday, I didn't temp this morning because I slept in and didn't get up at my normal time. I don't know what to think! The cramps and spotting have me so confused! Any thoughts?

Yeah you can have AF without Oing. I'm annovulatory, so I don't O but still get AF.


----------



## mumface26

Stay hopeful - yes like nexis i get af (irregular) and my doctor says i might not ov in each cycle. 
with pcos your body gears up to ov but doesnt.
Which is why im not going back on bcp until we have two children. Whats the need of bcp if im not oving anyway? 
I feel sick now :sick: just had a fry up with dp and i feel sickly now :sick:
Cd26 and dry as a bone today, maybe af looming?

Thanks kubb! I hope they tell me and dont keep me wondering. I can tell dp is nervous about me having anesthetic because he keeps hugging me and saying how we are going to have beautiful babies amd how hes going to look after all of us. He is so sentimental <3 <3


----------



## sugarpi24

My one doctor said putting ppl on birth control to help regulate their periods isn't a great idea.( but every doctor is different)..your just covering up the cause of the missed periods...bcp force you to have regulated periods but once you don't have that hormone in your body to control it your back to square one...right? Pcos is known for irregular periods...and since I wasn't getting a regular period he said I wasn't ovulating most likely...so we tried clomid....it didn't work...and now I'm on femera and its working like a charm! Ive had regular periods and started on my own the past couple times ive done it. Pcos sucks!


----------



## mumface26

Pcos sucks sooo much!!! Why us????? Why anyone???
Ive just read an artical that pelvic inflamortory desease can cause enlarged ovaries, i have enlarged ovaries.......:nope: 
Guys im so scared incase pid (if i had/have it) has killed my ovaries :cry:
Im so emotional today :cry::cry:


----------



## ghinspire22

StayHopeful said:


> Ladies, I'm not sure what to think. This is my 2nd cycle on only Metformin, last cycle I o'd on CD 35. We're saving for IVF so not doing much monitoring (too expensive), but I am getting my progesterone level checked periodically to confirm o and to make sure it's where it should be after o. I've been tracking my bbt in the meantime to try to see when I o and we're bding about every other day. Last month I saw a slight rise in my bbt, went in for my progesterone bloodwork, and it confirmed that I had just o'd so I stopped temping. This month though, my temp has been all over the place. Two weeks ago I was sick and had a fever, so my temp rose but it turned out not to be from o. I had bloodwork two weeks ago and my progesterone was .45, then last Monday I had it done again and it was over 1. The doctor said that was still a pre-o number. So we bd'd Tues and Thurs and were planning on bding again tonight. But today I had bad AF-like cramps. I've never had cramps like this before except for the first day of AF. And I've had a little bit of spotting. Can I get AF without oing? It's possible that I did o sometime last week after Monday, but I don't think so... my temp had risen on Thursday but was back down again on Friday, I didn't temp this morning because I slept in and didn't get up at my normal time. I don't know what to think! The cramps and spotting have me so confused! Any thoughts?

Well when I got pregnant my temperature was all over the place. I didn't even think I was pregnant or ovulated but apparently I did. lol


----------



## Aein

sometimes i think to dont trust on BBT... as it showed i'm Oing but my Dr said you are not Oing
so surely you have PCOs.... rest of this i dun have any other symotoom, nor irregular dates.. one if 32 days cycle next time 30 or 34, it was just this much.... but after 2 months on Metformin, i noted my cycle reduced to 25 to 27 days

let see this month after HCG shot and progesterone, where it will end
i want to be hopefult, but when i think about DH low motility, he didnt even re-test nor taken Tabs... so where should i stand this month, God knows


----------



## mumface26

So we bd'd this weekend and (tmi) did different positions, one of which caused shooting pains in my uterus area. Had to tell dp to stop it felt awful.
Maybe he was hitting my cervix because as soon as we changed position i was ok.
I never get pains so im not very worried but is it possible he hit my cervix?

Another behavior dp exhibits when hes worried is anger. He stressed out over something trivial yesterday and i had to tell him off :haha: 
Wow i feel bloated today on cd27. My work trousers are a loose size 16 but today im sat with the top button undone and still feel tight :( and my nipples are sore, something dp was reminded of last night :lol:


----------



## sugarpi24

I know when we bded once a long time ago and my doctor looked he said I had a cyst...but I'm not sure if that was true...it could be hitting your cervix...but I would see hour doctor just to be sure if the pain persists.


----------



## mumface26

Cd28 and no af yet, i had a bfn last friday so im not testing today. I will on the morning of my lap and dye though.
Previous af's have come in the evening before. 
Could be another lengthy cycle.......:coffee:


----------



## Katerz

Not long now Mumface! Fingers x'd for you!

AFM I am working my last week at work before leaving on Friday for mat leave...I will be sad to leave my team but no sad to leave the work behind! I am struggling at the moment! 

Had a surprise baby shower on Sunday organised by my mum and bestie who surprised me by coming as she lives 100 miles away :) baby has been very spoilt!

Sending lots of dust to everyone!


----------



## mumface26

Mat leave. I really want to work late as i want as much time off with baby as possible!
my big middle sis finished at 39 weeks with all of hers and went back when they were 15 weeks.
I envy these women who have a year off, we just cant aford for me to be off long :(


----------



## mumface26

Ps every £100 we save = 1 extra week off work for me. So far we hve saved £0.00 because of that stoooooopid car :growlmad:
I get 2 weeks full pay, 6 weeks 90% and i plan to use 4 weeks holidays so thats 12 weeks. Then smp kicks in so we need to save save and save!!!!


----------



## AlyCon

Doctor upped my dose of Metformin to 2000mg! :) Anyone here get their BFP on that dosage? I'm also taking prenatals, don't know if that matters.


----------



## Aein

Mumface,best of luck with your saving, by the way how much it totally costs??

Katerz, i wish you happy days dear... may you spend the days with the joy of coming baby <3

Aly, good luck with up dosage dear, may this covers you for a bfp very soon <3

afm
i'm on CD25 and 9DPO, i'm feeling very bloated, tired, exhausted fully
wish to eat something spicy, sour... just make vegetable spaghetti but still desire more :/
also feeling some pinching on placenta line plus uterus area and its look as AF on the way.... last time i had 26 days cycle, let seewhere it ends


----------



## Aein

wts update Ladies??

afm, i.m on cd26 and dpo10... feeling watery cm frm yesterday evening
and today i felt myself bloated, loojs as sumthing around Placenta grabbing me... during kitcgen work while standing i felt this with backache.... 

last month af started after cd26 dun know wt about this month?? as i read progesterone increase Luteal Phase length.... 

should i do a home test or no?? as its 11 day today and no hcg of the shot in body remains back??


----------



## mumface26

Aein do i test!
I tested today and bfn :(
Im going to ring the hospital and ask if my lap can be done whilst i hve my period.


----------



## mumface26

The hospital said its ok to have af whilst i have my l&d. Im cd29 and although im not regular it would be my luck to get af sooner rather than later.
It would be crap if i had to re book the l&d.
Cd29 amd bfn.....oh well......


----------



## Aein

mumface, good luck with the lap&dye.., i hope your cycle must be short this time <3


----------



## ghinspire22

I had some bleeding today. I went to get an ultrasound. The babies are fine. They are growing. They are measuring 11 and a half weeks. I cried. I thought something was wrong. They think I might have an infection. They ran a urine test. I hope to hear back soon.


----------



## Oh_Clementine

af is here. after 256 days! wooooo!


----------



## nexis

:witch: turned up today, so this cycle was 30 days. On to the next one I suppose. Just kinda feel in limbo.


----------



## mumface26

Gh i hope you are ok.
Nexis new cycle.....i envy you im cd30 but nothing yet, looms like another long cycle for ne....
Oh clementine thats a long cycle! But yet the doctors dont seem to want to do much do they? Cant br healthy going soooo long can it?


----------



## mumface26

I feel :cry:
L&D on monday, im not afraid of having it done im more afraid of what they may find.
Horrible visions of "your tubes are blocked, nothing we can do." or "too many cysts on your ovaries, nothing we can do."
Omg i cant begin to imagine how i would feel if im infertile. Id feel like a failure as a woman. I have no qaulifications and no drive to do anything else apart from be a mum. 
:cry: im in such a horrible state of mind its showing at work. Doing my best to block it out and be positive but its not working.
I already feel like a failure needing help to make a baby, the most natural thing ever and i cant do it. I cant even have a period every 28days :crys:

I always seem to blame the mini pill i was on when i was 17. It was a progesterone only pill which you took everyday. It totally messed my af's up and i blame that!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, I'm on the mini pill now- it doesn't alter your cycle like the regular pill and has less hormones so I wouldn't blame it! 
And as for too many cysts- I had 49 the month I conceived! 
Cheer up, a few days will reveal all!


----------



## Oh_Clementine

mumface26 said:


> Gh i hope you are ok.
> Nexis new cycle.....i envy you im cd30 but nothing yet, looms like another long cycle for ne....
> Oh clementine thats a long cycle! But yet the doctors dont seem to want to do much do they? Cant br healthy going soooo long can it?

mmm, i am not impressed with the doctors i have seen and have given up. no one wants to help me/give me a referal. 



mumface26 said:


> I feel :cry:
> L&D on monday, im not afraid of having it done im more afraid of what they may find.
> Horrible visions of "your tubes are blocked, nothing we can do." or "too many cysts on your ovaries, nothing we can do."
> Omg i cant begin to imagine how i would feel if im infertile. Id feel like a failure as a woman. I have no qaulifications and no drive to do anything else apart from be a mum.
> :cry: im in such a horrible state of mind its showing at work. Doing my best to block it out and be positive but its not working.
> I already feel like a failure needing help to make a baby, the most natural thing ever and i cant do it. I cant even have a period every 28days :crys:
> 
> I always seem to blame the mini pill i was on when i was 17. It was a progesterone only pill which you took everyday. It totally messed my af's up and i blame that!

:hugs: i hope your l&d brings you closer to your bfp.



hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface, I'm on the mini pill now- it doesn't alter your cycle like the regular pill and has less hormones so I wouldn't blame it!
> And as for too many cysts- I had 49 the month I conceived!
> Cheer up, a few days will reveal all!

i was just wondering the other day if you'd had your baby. he is just gorgeous. congratulations! :flower: x


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Gh i hope you are ok.
> Nexis new cycle.....i envy you im cd30 but nothing yet, looms like another long cycle for ne....
> Oh clementine thats a long cycle! But yet the doctors dont seem to want to do much do they? Cant br healthy going soooo long can it?

I wouldn't bother envying me. Af might be here but I'm still not ovulating so what's the point. I'm so down at the moment. I was going to spend all day at home and do nothing but my mum asked me to go with her for a look around some charity shops. I said yeah but eve stopped for a drink in a cafe and lo and behold two girls I used to go to school with walk in. Luckily neither of them recognises me but they're both pushing prams in front of them. It's stupid but it's really upset me.


----------



## mumface26

Nexis id just love a regular cycle rather than taking it day by day....

Just wish time would go quick so it will be 8pm friday then i finish work for 1 whole week :happydance:

Think i will have mcdonalds for lunch, im feeling rubbish.....


----------



## StellaBella24

Sorry to hear everyone seems to be feeling down at the moment :(

This journey is very hard and difficult for others to understand.xx


----------



## StellaBella24

Midwife apt today and heard the heartbeat for first time...weird but great! :)


----------



## nlk

Sorry everyone seems to be feeling pretty low...hope we all get a pick me up soon!

Ghinspire, glad that babies are still growing!

Mumface, GL with your lap on monday! Even if they do find something, there is usually always something they can do about it. Tubes blocked? They can unblock them there and then. And then hopeful's tihng about the cysts :thumbup:

Nexis, at least you had a short cycle. Sorry you feel like you're in limbo :hugs:

Aein, I wouldn't test yet. At 10dpo you're more than likely to still have the trigger in your system. Mine was pretty much gone at about 11/12dpo, but even then I could still see a line when I tested. I think it's best to wait until around 13/14dpo, jus to make sure. There's nothing worse than thinking you have a bfp when it's just the trigger :hugs:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Nexis id just love a regular cycle rather than taking it day by day....
> 
> Just wish time would go quick so it will be 8pm friday then i finish work for 1 whole week :happydance:
> 
> Think i will have mcdonalds for lunch, im feeling rubbish.....

Sorry I didn't think before I posted :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

Had a big fat.mcdonalds for dinner and mcflurry :lol: back on pcos friendly eatinv tomorrow....

Everyone is telling me that any probs during l&d will be treated. I need to listen to people and ignore my thoughts.
Thanks for everyones support :hug:


----------



## Katerz

Mumface keep your chin up, it seems easier to focus on the negatives rather than the positives. You're definitely on the right path for your bfp :)


----------



## laurabe

Hi girls.. Hope all is well. I've not been on for a while.. been keeping myself busy to distract for the 2ww. I'm 12dpo but my LP on Clomid has been 17 days last 2 cycles , so I will test on Tuesday if no AF by then


----------



## Aein

Nice to hear from all of you... but silly i'm not getting any email of update just click on forum and read all of your reply...

Ghin, babies are ok , you are too and rest urine report will fine also.. good luck

mumface, don,t think like you are infertile, because at least you are having mensis and there are more chances, be positive and ready for you app, <3

Laurab, wb dear after so long... i'm also on 2ww and tdy is cd28 and dpo12... good luck dear <3

nIK, yes i'm kind scare of doing test this time, i thought as Dr called me on March 6, just 4 days left and if no AF before Dr visit so try to do a test at dpo14 or 15 ... rest today my temp shot up as much i never seen before but i'm not thinking much good with that, rest time will show


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Had a big fat.mcdonalds for dinner and mcflurry :lol: back on pcos friendly eatinv tomorrow....
> 
> Everyone is telling me that any probs during l&d will be treated. I need to listen to people and ignore my thoughts.
> Thanks for everyones support :hug:

They don't. Remember with nlk they had a meeting to discuss probs and have to get u to sign consents if they are to correct anything. My friend had the same thing too


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Had a big fat.mcdonalds for dinner and mcflurry :lol: back on pcos friendly eatinv tomorrow....
> 
> Everyone is telling me that any probs during l&d will be treated. I need to listen to people and ignore my thoughts.
> Thanks for everyones support :hug:
> 
> They don't. Remember with nlk they had a meeting to discuss probs and have to get u to sign consents if they are to correct anything. My friend had the same thing tooClick to expand...

Will they have me sign consent forms before the procedure? Because whatever needs doing i will allow them to do if its for my health.


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Had a big fat.mcdonalds for dinner and mcflurry :lol: back on pcos friendly eatinv tomorrow....
> 
> Everyone is telling me that any probs during l&d will be treated. I need to listen to people and ignore my thoughts.
> Thanks for everyones support :hug:
> 
> They don't. Remember with nlk they had a meeting to discuss probs and have to get u to sign consents if they are to correct anything. My friend had the same thing tooClick to expand...
> 
> Will they have me sign consent forms before the procedure? Because whatever needs doing i will allow them to do if its for my health.Click to expand...

I'm guessing you're not going to be able to find a definitive answer re consents and stuff until you're actually at the hospital and can get the info straight from the horses mouth. I know that NHS trusts work differently for different areas...well that's what I've found with me and a friend anyway.

Last day at work woooo


----------



## nlk

mumface, ask them before you go in whether they will be sorting anything out, should they find it. I asked and they said no, so I asked if I could sign a consent form now to allow them to do so. They had no problem with it, so I can't imagine it being a problem for you either :)


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> mumface, ask them before you go in whether they will be sorting anything out, should they find it. I asked and they said no, so I asked if I could sign a consent form now to allow them to do so. They had no problem with it, so I can't imagine it being a problem for you either :)

I will ask them as i dont want to be going back again and i want to get the ball rolling!


----------



## nlk

that was exactly my thought - but I know one of the other girls has had two laps done, because they found the problem in the first one, and then took her back under to sort it, once they had her permission :dohh: my FS also warned me of this before I went in, too. I don't really get why!


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> that was exactly my thought - but I know one of the other girls has had two laps done, because they found the problem in the first one, and then took her back under to sort it, once they had her permission :dohh: my FS also warned me of this before I went in, too. I don't really get why!

You would think they would have us sign a consent form to do it all in one go so to save the already struggling nhs time and money :):)


----------



## Kubb

Hi ladies

I don't really know what to say, I'm speechless and wasn't expecting this at all....

I never ever thought I'd see this. Ever.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1647.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1649.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sugarpi24

Congrats kubb! !


----------



## Aein

WooW congratulations kubb:happydance::hugs:

so here's another with March month mracle... hopeful to see more n more very soon :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Katerz

Woohoo congrats kubb!


----------



## Katerz

Strong lines too! X


----------



## StellaBella24

Yay!!! Massive congrats Kubb.xxx


----------



## nexis

Congrats Kubb


----------



## mumface26

Congrats kubb!! :happydance:
Must have been the ovarian drilling.
H&H <3


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats Kubb :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Had a big fat.mcdonalds for dinner and mcflurry :lol: back on pcos friendly eatinv tomorrow....
> 
> Everyone is telling me that any probs during l&d will be treated. I need to listen to people and ignore my thoughts.
> Thanks for everyones support :hug:
> 
> They don't. Remember with nlk they had a meeting to discuss probs and have to get u to sign consents if they are to correct anything. My friend had the same thing tooClick to expand...
> 
> Will they have me sign consent forms before the procedure? Because whatever needs doing i will allow them to do if its for my health.Click to expand...

I don't know because they can't just get u to sign for everything can they? 
It happened to a girl I work with too- she had her l & d and also exploratory surgery (shed had her appendix out a few weeks earlier and they thought they saw endometriosis so booked her in to get that checked. So they checked her all out during surgery and she then had to wait A MONTH for the meeting with doc for results, so after a month of worrying she had her appointment and they said she was absolutely fine and they found no problems! 
Hopefully they find the same thing with you!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kubb said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I don't really know what to say, I'm speechless and wasn't expecting this at all....
> 
> I never ever thought I'd see this. Ever.

Congrats! It seems really common to get a bfp after an l&d!


----------



## Kubb

Thank you everyone :hugs:
I'm still in shock! In April 2012 I had my first period since Jan 2010 after losing 3 stone so I was put on clomid from June 2012 to December 2012, I was ovulating but nothing was happening so I was put in for my l&d on 15th Jan but after putting 2 stone back on I wasn't expecting a period for ages so I just thought of myself as being out until I lost the weight again because my body obviously struggling as the weight I was.

After having nothing I decided to test 19th Feb, but I got a :bfn: and on 20th Feb I starting light spotting and sore nipples which I always had around period time so I thought ad was on it's way. We went away for out 1st anniversary 24th-25th Feb to London to see a show and to do some other bits which was amazing, hubby planned it all by himself secretly so I had a lovely surprise! I have had cramping and sore nipples since 20th and out of the blue my mum asked me of my period came on fully so I told her what's been happening and she said "pregnant maybe?" I said I doubt it after the :bfn: a little while ago. She told me to test in a few days time but as soon as I got home from work yesterday I decided to test....
I still cannot believe it!! I cried and cried and cried with so much happiness, Matt cried a little too but I didn't tell you that. I mean, he was all manly being a man and all....:haha: 
I still can't believe I'm 3+! I was expecting 1-2. 
I phoned my gynaecologist but his secretary doesn't work Fridays so a lady from the department took my details and will ask the lady to phone me on Monday so we can do blood results etc. 

This is really weird, I had a gyno appt on 14th March after 8 weeks of my l&d but I had to cancel it because I had another hospital letter through with my date to have my gallbladder removed on 13th March so my gyno appt was move to 25th April. 
I'm hoping this will stick, I'm ever so nervous but I'm trying to relax!

Do you think I'll be allowed to have an early scan or will I have to wait until 12 weeks? 

Thank you again ladies! I really appreciate it. :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

Hi kubb i dont think they will scan. With all my sisters they didnt see baby til 12 weeks.

Hopefull i hope your right about ppl getting bfp after l&d! My mum thinks the dye must clense the tubes and flush out any gunk thats in there making things flow easier......like unblocking a drain :haha:

Dyed my hair again a brighter shade. Sadly Its too dark to go bright red :( but i still like it. My avatar doesnt do it justice because my phone cam is rubbish. I'll get dp to take one on our proper camera :):)
Im thinking of bright pink flashes of clolour, ive got some training as a hair dresser (had to stop as i had horrific dermatitis on my hands...was my dream job....)and can do colours and highlights with foils. The kits are less than £5 and i could easily do flashes at eithet side but underneath my top layer.......sorry im waffling lol!


----------



## Aein

Mumfase, i really loving your hair color seriously, till yet i didnt go for any hair color although i like it having dark black curl hairs and DH also like them so i do not color nor cut them  

Ladies, i'm little concerned with if Sonography showed little pelvic collection after Oing... whats this about?? is there any semen inside or woman fluid??


----------



## Aein

1 more day left with Progesterone, feeling backache today may be AF on the way :S

just i decided after discussion with DH to test in morning, as it will be 13dpo and 14 days post HCG shot
and if no BFP, so DH will go for his test same day or day after before my appt to Dr coming Wednesday :/


----------



## StellaBella24

Goodluck for you test in morning Aein!!!x


----------



## Kubb

Hi ladies

I've just come off the phone from the out of hours team at the local hospital because I've had some spotting tonight as I was getting ready for bed. I am so so so scared and all she said is that there is nothing they can do and that I just have to relax and wait. How am I supposed to do that?!
I'm petrified something bad has happened. I don't know what to do with myself!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kubb said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've just come off the phone from the out of hours team at the local hospital because I've had some spotting tonight as I was getting ready for bed. I am so so so scared and all she said is that there is nothing they can do and that I just have to relax and wait. How am I supposed to do that?!
> I'm petrified something bad has happened. I don't know what to do with myself!!

I had the same thing at 7 weeks and all was fine. Can be implantation or I think mine was a bit of thrush. 
Also you will prob get an early scan if you've had any fert treatment they normally do it as your more prone to multiples ectopic etc. I had one at 6weeks and then another at 7 after the spotting to check all was ok


----------



## ghinspire22

Kubb said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've just come off the phone from the out of hours team at the local hospital because I've had some spotting tonight as I was getting ready for bed. I am so so so scared and all she said is that there is nothing they can do and that I just have to relax and wait. How am I supposed to do that?!
> I'm petrified something bad has happened. I don't know what to do with myself!!

Don't panic yet. If you have severe cramping and start really bleeding then that would be time to worry. It could be a little implantation bleeding. I've had a little spotting here and there. Trust me it is scary and worrying is completely normal. All you can do is say a prayer and wait.


----------



## laurabe

Onto cycle 15. AF got me me yesterday . Feel like its never gonna happen


----------



## ghinspire22

laurabe said:


> Onto cycle 15. AF got me me yesterday . Feel like its never gonna happen

It's not the matter that it's never going to happen. I think it is the matter of finding the right combination of things that will cause it to happen. I felt the same way. The months were piling up and I felt overwhelmed. I never thought I would be pregnant. Everyone around me was posting, "I'm pregnant." And I just wanted to scream, "When is it my turn?!!" 

It will happen. I know right now it's hard to see that and you are allowed to feel upset. It's one of the most honest feelings you can feel but then let it go and focus on the next cycle and speak to your doctor and tell them how you feel too. Everyone has to work together.


----------



## ghinspire22

My husband's mother sent me an article about positive thinking. I was unsure of how to react to the article because in a way I did take offense. I know I may not be the most positive person in the world but I am a realist. I am a mixture of both optimistic and pessimistic. I see situations and I see both sides and then I find my own way of coping and dealing.

My mother in law is a ultra positive woman. She thinks everything is sunshine and rainbows. And I think that's great. I think if it works for her then that's awesome.

The thing is she had four perfect pregnancies. She never had to face anything bad and had four healthy beautiful boys. I on the other hand had a miscarriage my first pregnancy. It was not perfect. So this pregnancy is special to me and I am cherishing it with everything I have because I know what it is to lose something you want so much. I see the good and the bad and I am HOPEFUL that everything goes well and that the babies will be strong and come September they will be born beautifully.

I just can't be ignorant in my pregnancy to think that things don't happen. It's the human body and anything is possible. I have no control and as a person who likes to have control of my environment it is hard for me. I'm learning. I'm coping. I am seeing a psychologist that I have seen for two years now. I'm doing what I can to make this pregnancy good for me. I just can't see kittens and cotton candy everywhere.


----------



## mumface26

Sorry for the bfn laurabe :hugs:
Kubb im sure you will be ok. So long as u dont have bad cramps too alk should be well. I think spotting is common at first as the embryo burrows deep into your uterus ready to be safe for 9 months!

Afm i am on pins! My nipples hurt and i have cramps as if af is coming for me! The receptionist did say i could have l&d during af but id rather not be on! Im trying not to think about it and keep checking myself to ensure af stays away :af:
Im nil by mouth from midnight til my l&d but i'll be asleep anyway. Dp is taking me to the hospital at 6:45am to ensure we are there for 7:45am.

<3<3


----------



## mumface26

Ghinspire....im a realist too and my manager hates it! My job is in sales and we have to be postive in order to meet unrealistic targets. She knows the targets are hard but wont admit it because shes a manager.
Dp is a very positive person, he sees the good in everything. Thats why i love him <3


----------



## Aein

Laurab, be positive dear and Ghinspire is right, just try to locate the real solution with help of your Dr <3
i'm hopeful to hear a BFP from you in coming days v soon <3

Afm, my test came BFN also as i was expecting, 3 days are up and no AF and i guess its because of Progesterone i'm using 
may be do another test within 2 days if no AF and on Wed had an appt with Dr too, wish all things goes ona straight way


----------



## mumface26

Its 5:30pm uk time and so far no af which is gooood!! :af:
Sitting down to dinner at 6pm then im going for a nice long relaxing bath and pampering sesh! My hair has took a beating with all this colouring and daily use of hair straighteners so ive got an intensive conditioning treatment to use and i have a face pack too.
I will then be nice and relaxed for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Aein

WooW have a wonderful time dear mumface, good luck


----------



## Katerz

Best of luck tomorrow Mumface and enjoy your pamper! Xx


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Its 5:30pm uk time and so far no af which is gooood!! :af:
> Sitting down to dinner at 6pm then im going for a nice long relaxing bath and pampering sesh! My hair has took a beating with all this colouring and daily use of hair straighteners so ive got an intensive conditioning treatment to use and i have a face pack too.
> I will then be nice and relaxed for tomorrow xxxx

My hair used to get really dry from straightening and dying but since I've started using tresemme heat defiance spray before I straighten my hair it's in lush condition :) I dyed mine again today and its definitely more red. Good luck for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## StellaBella24

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow Mumface! Hope they find all is clear and then doc can just write the prescription for Clomid.xx Let us know how it goes.xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Good luck mumface xxx


----------



## Kubb

Good luck mumface!!

Just a quick update from me. 
I've just called my gynaecologist's secretary and I have to go to the hospital tomorrow at 9 to pick up a form to do a blood test and she should have a result before 12. If it's satisfactory she'll ring me and then she'll refer me onto the early pregnancy clinic so we can work out how far I'm gone. 
I didn't realise how much of a worrier I actually am until this. Now I'm thinking what if the results aren't satisfactory?? :shrug:


----------



## nlk

Congrats Kubb!! :happydance: You so deserve this :hugs: stick stick stick!

Aein, the fluid would suggest that you've ovulated...I had this explained to me, and they often look for it. It's the residual fluid from the egg, once it's released. So it's all good!

Got my ivf open evening tonight. Bit nervous....I think it's just because it's getting quite real :wacko: also, CD24, so expecting AF in a few days. No sore bbs though, which I have been having pre-AF in the last few months. So now unsure of whether the soy did anything :shrug:


----------



## Kubb

Thank you nlk :hugs:

I'm so nervous about tomorrow for some silly reason. I just don't want the results to say negative or something :shrug: I don't know....
My goodness this journey has been full of so many different emotions! :dohh:

Hope everything is going well with you. Good luck with the open evening tonight, I hope it gives you the answers you want :flower:


----------



## Kubb

I'm just wondering if anyone can help me.

My gyno/fs said that pregnant ladies with pcos have a higher chance of miscarrying but my friend who has pcos is 20 weeks and she was told by the midwife that when ladies with pcos fall pregnant, their hormones sort themselves out and become a 'normal' lady and have the same risk as ladies without pcos...

Which is correct?


----------



## ghinspire22

Kubb said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone can help me.
> 
> My gyno/fs said that pregnant ladies with pcos have a higher chance of miscarrying but my friend who has pcos is 20 weeks and she was told by the midwife that when ladies with pcos fall pregnant, their hormones sort themselves out and become a 'normal' lady and have the same risk as ladies without pcos...
> 
> Which is correct?

I am 12 weeks pregnant this week and so far everything has been good. I just need to make sure to take all my medications like my Metformin and my levothyroxine for my hormones. As long as your doctor knows you have PCOS you can be monitored. I have heard though that after you give birth that sometimes your PCOS can disappear though because your hormones change once you are pregnant.


----------



## ghinspire22

Mumface I hope all goes well today.


----------



## Kubb

Congrats on making it to 12 weeks! How did you survive? It's driving me mad! I don't like this waiting game.
I'm being dealt with by my gyno/fs so they know a bit more than a doctor. I'm hoping they'll keep a close eye on me. 

Can you feel your babies?


----------



## ghinspire22

Kubb said:


> Congrats on making it to 12 weeks! How did you survive? It's driving me mad! I don't like this waiting game.
> I'm being dealt with by my gyno/fs so they know a bit more than a doctor. I'm hoping they'll keep a close eye on me.
> 
> Can you feel your babies?

How did I survive? I try to take it day by day. I say a lot of prayers and I talk to the babies. I know it sounds strange talking to the babies but it helps me calm down. I also write in a journal. It helps me get out my fears and the good things too. I'm not fond of the waiting game either, especially after the loss i had in August but sometimes you have to realize it's not in your hands. It's the hardest thing to realize too because if you're like me you like to control your environment. 

It is a bit early to feel the babies. I think around 17 weeks or so I should start feeling them. I have a ways to go but at least I'm in the double digits.


----------



## Kubb

I think I will feel better once I've had a scan to see that there is actually something happening. How many scans have you had?


----------



## ghinspire22

Kubb said:


> I think I will feel better once I've had a scan to see that there is actually something happening. How many scans have you had?

I think I have had around 5 now. And with twins you are expected to have more scans because there are two and you need to make sure they are growing at the same rate and there aren't any complications.


----------



## mumface26

Hi guys im back and all went well.
Mu tubes are clear and my ovaries appear healthy. I had a bit of endo on the back.of my womb which he took off but other than that i am fine :happydance:
We have to see the fs on friday morning, hopefully for clomid....

I was shtting it this morning. I was doing good until they started to attatch hart monitors to me and sticking the canula in my hand then i cried, and cried, and cried.......this guy held my hand and was asking me about work and stuff. My legs were like id had a few double vodkas. Then i had to breath through this mask.
Then i was slowly been woke up, first thing i said was it feels like ive had a really long sleep :haha: but was only out for 40 mins.
Felt the worst period pain ever. Had two cups of tea, a ham sandwich and lots of water.

Now im home, suffering from trapped wind omg its baaadd!
But on the whole im good and not in as much discomfort as i thought. :):):)


----------



## mumface26

Good luck with tonight nlk i hope you get some guidence.
Kubb im sure u will be fine, a bfp is a bfp and your lines were very dark.
Cant believe ur 12 weeks ghinspire that has gone fast.

:hug:


----------



## Kubb

Glad it went ok mumface :thumbup: 
Yay for open tubes!! It should just be a matter of time for you now! :happydance:

I felt fine after my op until about day 2, then it hurt. My bruising went through all the colours of the rainbow and I found it hard to get up and down, hopefully you'll recover well :) 

Thank you, I hope it's okay too but I can't help worrying. Going there for 8.30am and will hopefully have my results by 12pm.


----------



## mumface26

Im ok getting up and down. Not much discomfort. Changed my dressings twice.
My throat feels dry and ive drank alot today. Annesthetic must dry your mouth out.
Just have mild period type pain. Im having to sit on the dining chairs they are more upright. Our sofa is too soft and it agrivates my wind if i sit down on it.
Ive stuck the sticky side of a sanitry pad to the inside of my pants so it presses gently against my wound, its weeping a bit of fluid but the hospital says its normal. :thumbup:


----------



## nexis

Glad everything went well mumface :)


----------



## Aein

Mumface, woow glad to here all went nicely and your tubes are clear now, hugs dear i'm hopeful coming appointment is about to bring a new change for you, good luck

Kubb, good luck with your test too dear <3

nIK, have a nice time with ur appt, do update us 

Ghinspire, its really nice you talked with your babies and yes they can hear you, they kniw what mommy is saying, love them <3

Afm, cd31 abd dpo14, going on smoothly... just feeling boobs very sensitive even DH also observed it
now just one day to visit Dr, 

i was googling about some stuff and read somewhere if we go through any fertility treatment and comes ubder 2ww, so hpt may fall BFN or sonetimes false positive too, but best to wait 10 days and go for your beta test, which confirmed a BFP .... can anybody explain whats this all about??


----------



## Katerz

Glad all went well Mumface! Bring on the clomid yaay


----------



## Bud123love

Hello girlies, just wanted to share my story with you all, hopefully will maybe give some of you some hope, as it did me when i read others successful stories! I am 25 and was diagnosed with pcos feb 2012! As soon as i was diagnosed i assumed that i wouldnt be able to have children! Didnt want to tell anyone incase they felt sorry for me and also assumed i couldnt have children! Didnt want ppl doubting things that i wanted to badly! Its weird, i always knew i wanted children, but as soon as i was told of pcos i didnt realise how much i wanted them! Anyway, i decided to stay off the pill and my partner and i would see what happened! We have been together for 7 years, have house and dog, so were in a position to ttc! My periods were irregular/regular, i had then every 6 weeks on the dot! Every 6 weeks was hard as i wished i was pregnant, and was willy nilly taking tests for the hell of it! Come october 2012, just before my bday 30th oct, i started to feel weird, tired, not myself, sore boobs, just weird! I assumed it was period symptoms, even though i knew i felt different to what i normally feel like before i come on! Anyway, i keep wishing i was pregnant, asking everyone if they thought i was, but was too early to test, as wasnt due on till 5th nov! So the day came that i was supposed to come on and i was at work and all i did all day was pee, seriously about 15 times! I put down to nerves of wondering whether i was pregnant! I posted on here loads asking peoples opinions and pleading they would give me an answer i would like to hear! So the day after i was due arrived and i was so nervous, as still no period, i had a cew cramps that i normally get before i am about to come one! I was so scard to take the test but decided to do it while partner was out, i didnt want the pressure of him being there, and ould have found it much worse if wasnt pregnant! Anyway, i done the test and was literally shaking as i went back to it a couple of mins later, turned over and low and behold it was postive! I couldnt believe it, i was so happy! After all that guessing, i actually was! I am now 22 weeks pregnant! Sorry for the long ramble, but i wanted to get all the details in! I hope this gives some of you some hope! And if u think you maybe pregnant, then you may well be! A woman always knows when theres something happening to herself!! Also my lcos has died down since i have been pregnant, acne has cleared and when sonographer checked ovaries on an early scan, she said some cists had gone, and sometimes pregnancy can clear things up! Fingers crossed to you all! Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Dp = "i will look after you i will do everything......."
Now hes fast asleep on the sofa. Luckily im ok and have been pottering around doing small jobs. I put thedinner plates on the side for HIM to wash :haha: and ive done a mini cleaning job on the bathroom, i cleaned it yesterday but just thought it was a bit ick and needed a small wipe kwim?
Im watching shameless on 4od, cant believe they arent making anymore :cry:
Like nexis says about the valleys, shameless doesnt do us mancs justice! We r not all sex starved,.drug dealing, thieving, benefit robbing drunks! Although when i watch shameless i often think yes i do onow some families who r similar to some character :haha:
I might have the same accent as karen in shameless (the acctress also has pcos!) but im not as shameless as her, shes terrible!


----------



## mumface26

Bud123love - thanks thats so uplifting! I gather you werent on any meds?
Brilliant you got a natural bfp, thats like saying "screw you pcos" and giving it the middle finger.
H&H and lots of <3


----------



## Bud123love

Mumface26- no wasnt on any meds! I know its not the smae for everone, but just gives some hope when they get diagnosed, that it is t always worst case scenario like i thought at first! Yes definitely middle finger up to pcos! Ha! Dnt want to get to cocky tho, incase acne comes back as carma! Ha! Xxx


----------



## mumface26

i now feel very confident. My referral letter says if my tubes are clear i will be put on 100mg clomid :happydance:
My birthday is april 22nd, hoping for a birthday bfp a year to the date we started ttc how great would that be??


----------



## Bud123love

I will keep my fingers crossed for you sweety! All the best! Xx


----------



## mumface26

Fellow lap and dyers......
Im calling the hospital tomorrow as im not sure when to remove my dressing from my belly button. 
The one just above my pubic hair has stopped weaping. I cleaned it with cooled salt water and dressed it again but im not sure about my belly button one.
I can see where its 'bled' and the dried blood feels hard, dp thinks its some kind of glue holding the incision closed so best not mess til ive spoken to them.

Shoulders hurt alot but kinda got used to it now.

Night ladies! Need a huge sleep now :dust:


----------



## mumface26

i didnt need to call the hospital, i removed the strip and it all seems good. 
The wind has settled but its still in my right shoulder, dp gave me a wind tablet last night which helped me out a lot.
Got a rather impressive bruise under my belly button :) and feel more alert today.
The surgeon said my ovaries appeared normal? Its got me thinking, so im going yo ask my gynea on friday what he meant by that considering i have pcos?


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> i didnt need to call the hospital, i removed the strip and it all seems good.
> The wind has settled but its still in my right shoulder, dp gave me a wind tablet last night which helped me out a lot.
> Got a rather impressive bruise under my belly button :) and feel more alert today.
> The surgeon said my ovaries appeared normal? Its got me thinking, so im going yo ask my gynea on friday what he meant by that considering i have pcos?

My fs said they couldn't see any cysts on my ovaries but one was slightly larger than the other one. I think all my other symptoms put together meant a diagnosis of PCOS even without them seeing any actual cysts.


----------



## betsyb

mumface26 said:


> i didnt need to call the hospital, i removed the strip and it all seems good.
> The wind has settled but its still in my right shoulder, dp gave me a wind tablet last night which helped me out a lot.
> Got a rather impressive bruise under my belly button :) and feel more alert today.
> The surgeon said my ovaries appeared normal? Its got me thinking, so im going yo ask my gynea on friday what he meant by that considering i have pcos?

my dr. did an ultrasound and determined that my ovaries looked normal, but based on all of the other symptoms I was having, they diagnosed PCOS. she said depending on how long you've been off bc and other factors, the PCOS might not have yet effected my ovaries. she said it's typically a 'build up' factor and if they were to check again in a year, most likely they would see ovaries that look more 'PCOS.'


----------



## Kubb

:wohoo: My pregnancy had been confirmed by my blood tests! 

It's starting to feel more real now!!! Aaaaahhhhh :happydance:

My gynos secretary is waiting for my gyno to come out of surgery so she can can inform him about me and will ask him if he wants me to undergo any special treatment after everything I've been through or if routine is suitable for me. She's going to refer me to the early pregnancy clinic as I'm entitled to an early scan! YAY! She said that at the moment everything looks really good. 

Pleeeeeaae stick little one!! 

:dust:


----------



## Kubb

Oooooooh, just as I pressed post my phone rang. I have a scan on Tuesday at 10.20am! I cannot wait!!! :wohoo:

Hopefully everything will be ok :) 

*fingers crossed*

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well :)


----------



## betsyb

Kubb said:


> Oooooooh, just as I pressed post my phone rang. I have a scan on Tuesday at 10.20am! I cannot wait!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Hopefully everything will be ok :)
> 
> *fingers crossed*
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well :)

Congrats! So exciting!!


----------



## ghinspire22

Kubb said:


> :wohoo: My pregnancy had been confirmed by my blood tests!
> 
> It's starting to feel more real now!!! Aaaaahhhhh :happydance:
> 
> My gynos secretary is waiting for my gyno to come out of surgery so she can can inform him about me and will ask him if he wants me to undergo any special treatment after everything I've been through or if routine is suitable for me. She's going to refer me to the early pregnancy clinic as I'm entitled to an early scan! YAY! She said that at the moment everything looks really good.
> 
> Pleeeeeaae stick little one!!
> 
> :dust:

Wonderful! Yay!


----------



## Aein

Kubb, woow many congrats dear and good luck with the test <3 <3

Nexis, what would they are going to refer you next??


----------



## mumface26

Kubb thats amazing!! :happydance:

I seem to have a stitch inside my belly button, no one at the hospital told me so i assume its desolvable?


----------



## Kubb

I had one too mumface, it's the one that gave me the most problems. 
All my stitches were dissolvable and which took about two weeks to dissolve. I got an infection in my belly button which was completely disgusting!! :sick: It was quite painful too. 
When I now put my finger just inside my belly button I can feel the scar, it feels funny and has changed the shape of the inside of my belly button :haha:

Hope yours doesn't cause you any problems :) 
How are you feeling now?


----------



## nexis

Aein said:


> Kubb, woow many congrats dear and good luck with the test <3 <3
> 
> Nexis, what would they are going to refer you next??

Well we have to wait for DH to have his SA in April and then I should get another appointment some time after that's been done. Hopefully they'll then prescribe me some clomid :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

betsyb said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> i didnt need to call the hospital, i removed the strip and it all seems good.
> The wind has settled but its still in my right shoulder, dp gave me a wind tablet last night which helped me out a lot.
> Got a rather impressive bruise under my belly button :) and feel more alert today.
> The surgeon said my ovaries appeared normal? Its got me thinking, so im going yo ask my gynea on friday what he meant by that considering i have pcos?
> 
> my dr. did an ultrasound and determined that my ovaries looked normal, but based on all of the other symptoms I was having, they diagnosed PCOS. she said depending on how long you've been off bc and other factors, the PCOS might not have yet effected my ovaries. she said it's typically a 'build up' factor and if they were to check again in a year, most likely they would see ovaries that look more 'PCOS.'Click to expand...



I went off bcp in January and had my scan start of that April and of showed 49 cysts on my ovaries. Started clomid a few days later and pregnant in may. 

Mumface maybe its the endo that's been giving u more trouble than your ovaries?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ps. Has anyone here ever been on the mini pill and how did it affect your pcos at all?


----------



## mumface26

Kubb said:


> I had one too mumface, it's the one that gave me the most problems.
> All my stitches were dissolvable and which took about two weeks to dissolve. I got an infection in my belly button which was completely disgusting!! :sick: It was quite painful too.
> When I now put my finger just inside my belly button I can feel the scar, it feels funny and has changed the shape of the inside of my belly button :haha:
> 
> Hope yours doesn't cause you any problems :)
> How are you feeling now?

Im in a bit of pain now. Like af pains. I just had some pain killers and waiting for them to kick in.
When i stand it feels like things are been pulled downwards.
Im going to make an appointment with my gp tomorrow just to look at things.
Im using salt water to clense the wounds before redressing them.


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> betsyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> i didnt need to call the hospital, i removed the strip and it all seems good.
> The wind has settled but its still in my right shoulder, dp gave me a wind tablet last night which helped me out a lot.
> Got a rather impressive bruise under my belly button :) and feel more alert today.
> The surgeon said my ovaries appeared normal? Its got me thinking, so im going yo ask my gynea on friday what he meant by that considering i have pcos?
> 
> my dr. did an ultrasound and determined that my ovaries looked normal, but based on all of the other symptoms I was having, they diagnosed PCOS. she said depending on how long you've been off bc and other factors, the PCOS might not have yet effected my ovaries. she said it's typically a 'build up' factor and if they were to check again in a year, most likely they would see ovaries that look more 'PCOS.'Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I went off bcp in January and had my scan start of that April and of showed 49 cysts on my ovaries. Started clomid a few days later and pregnant in may.
> 
> Mumface maybe its the endo that's been giving u more trouble than your ovaries?Click to expand...

Maybe it was. I will have more answers on friday. Dp is coming with me armed with a list of questions for the FS :)


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful the only pill that helped my pcos was dianette. It cleared my oily skin and hair, stopped my random.pelvic cramps but totally killed my sex drive :haha:
Maybe the minipill is best because it has less hormones. 
Xxx


----------



## Aein

Nexis, thats good and i thought also you may go with Clomid, best of luck for the time  

mumface, i hope your pain go away, try to not move more just do bed rest as much as you can till the time you kick away pain  

Afm, tomorrow is a big day again, finally 2ww is going to end and i felt Dr must go for my beta test, although i arrange strip to test at home in the morning, but just thought to save this for future as i'll be gonna do blood test at Hosp in evening


----------



## Lolaollie10

Hi I'm 24 and I am overweight. Yesterday I was diagnosed with PCOS. Me and my partner have been trying to conserve for a year with no success. Now we know why :nope:

So the dr has sent me away with the pill and told me to come back in 4 months once I have lost weight. Very unhelpful as I have tried losing weight so much and it's a few Ibs here and there but nothing drastic. 

I feel that the dr didn't really understand anything about this syndrome and just sent me away. I want a child why would he give me the pill? (Obviously I know this would regulate my periods etc) I am thinking about making another appointment and asking for a 2nd opinion. As surely they can't just send me away and tell me lose weight? I know weight loss will be very helpful and I will carry on trying my darn hardest but should I have been offered more help and not told to come back in 4 months. I am so confused as this is all so new to me. 

Your opinions would be very helpful. Thanks in advance :)


----------



## ghinspire22

Lolaollie10 said:


> Hi I'm 24 and I am overweight. Yesterday I was diagnosed with PCOS. Me and my partner have been trying to conserve for a year with no success. Now we know why :nope:
> 
> So the dr has sent me away with the pill and told me to come back in 4 months once I have lost weight. Very unhelpful as I have tried losing weight so much and it's a few Ibs here and there but nothing drastic.
> 
> I feel that the dr didn't really understand anything about this syndrome and just sent me away. I want a child why would he give me the pill? (Obviously I know this would regulate my periods etc) I am thinking about making another appointment and asking for a 2nd opinion. As surely they can't just send me away and tell me lose weight? I know weight loss will be very helpful and I will carry on trying my darn hardest but should I have been offered more help and not told to come back in 4 months. I am so confused as this is all so new to me.
> 
> Your opinions would be very helpful. Thanks in advance :)

When I was diagnosed I read a book called A Patient's Guide to PCOS. It actually really helped med understand what I was going through and what I could be facing. Also I set fitness goals for myself. I set a goal to run my first 5k and I trained to get my body ready to run. It was the best thing I ever did. 

Everyone has a different journey with PCOS but I think the first thing is to be educated.


----------



## mumface26

Lolaollie10 = loose weight, a doctors most favourite phrase in the english language.
but 4 months??? Get a 2nd opinion and bcp for ttc? Ask him how to concieve whilst on a pill that stops ovulation.
How did he diagnose? I had bloods and ultrasounds to confirm pcos.
Yes go back for a 2nd opinion i would. i kept going and going until i was finally referred to an fs who is now helping me! 
You have ttc 1 year, doctors in the uk give us.pcos'rs 6 months before a referral.
We have to be firm with doctors or they wont do anything.
:dust:


----------



## mumface26

Afm i am a bit uncomfortable today :( but i can now sleep on my side :)
Seeing my FS on friday with dp then going shopping for pcos/endo/ttc friendly foods!

Im making a list for gyno.....
*how bad is my endo?
*will endo impact my ttc? (dont think i had endo symptoms)
*drugs for endo?
*will be cd38, meds to bring on af or wait it out.......again?
*can u check my stitches?
*are my ovaries still enlarged? 

Anymore questions anyone can think of?


----------



## nexis

Lolaollie10 said:


> Hi I'm 24 and I am overweight. Yesterday I was diagnosed with PCOS. Me and my partner have been trying to conserve for a year with no success. Now we know why :nope:
> 
> So the dr has sent me away with the pill and told me to come back in 4 months once I have lost weight. Very unhelpful as I have tried losing weight so much and it's a few Ibs here and there but nothing drastic.
> 
> I feel that the dr didn't really understand anything about this syndrome and just sent me away. I want a child why would he give me the pill? (Obviously I know this would regulate my periods etc) I am thinking about making another appointment and asking for a 2nd opinion. As surely they can't just send me away and tell me lose weight? I know weight loss will be very helpful and I will carry on trying my darn hardest but should I have been offered more help and not told to come back in 4 months. I am so confused as this is all so new to me.
> 
> Your opinions would be very helpful. Thanks in advance :)

Ugh, this was exactly the response I used to get from my old doctors. They never looked into whether I actually did have PCOS. I would say that losing weight would be a good idea anyway, but I'd definitely want a second opinion on the bcp and I'd also want some scans/bloods to confirm PCOS. They should definitely be referring you if you've already been ttc for a year even if you are overweight. I was referred after we'd been ttc 9 months and I'm massively overweight.


----------



## mumface26

Just had an episode of sobbing and blahh and ive brought all this pcos and endo on myself through poor diet and excercise :(:( 
No one in my family has any problems so i think its me.
Well, starting friday its pcos/endo/ttc friendly lifestyle!
Screw you pcos and endo you have nothing on me :)


----------



## Aein

Afm, same report as i was expecting Negative ... and same issue which i was thinking about, low motility of DH sperms, only 20% are motile .... 45% normal sperm and 55% abnormal :(
dr satrted his medicine, which he has stopped taking in last November after taking only 21 days .. 
i am speechless what to say what to do :/ i was expecting this before its meant my sixth sense works

Dr said you are on same medicine, Clomid and Metformin as you are Oing so no need to increase dose
let see :(


----------



## Katerz

Mumface don't beat yourself up over it, don't forget there are the 'skinny pcosers'. I don't have any family that have pcos either.

AFM no signs of bambino yet, missing my team at work already! Was meant to have baby wardrobe delivered today but didn't arrive due to stock issues, wouldn't have minded so much if they actually let me know there would be no delivery! Tut tut!


----------



## Aein

Katerz is right mumface, m also here who dont have any PCOSer in family
even my cousisn are getting preggo while having their first baby some months old ..
we cant blame ourself, but this is some exam for us from our God, we will soon be a mommy , hugs


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Hopeful the only pill that helped my pcos was dianette. It cleared my oily skin and hair, stopped my random.pelvic cramps but totally killed my sex drive :haha:
> Maybe the minipill is best because it has less hormones.
> Xxx


Can't use normal pill when breast feeding ... Only mini pill.
I do like the idea though that it doesn't give u a false bleed like the pill so I can see what's really going on


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lolaollie10 said:


> Hi I'm 24 and I am overweight. Yesterday I was diagnosed with PCOS. Me and my partner have been trying to conserve for a year with no success. Now we know why :nope:
> 
> So the dr has sent me away with the pill and told me to come back in 4 months once I have lost weight. Very unhelpful as I have tried losing weight so much and it's a few Ibs here and there but nothing drastic.
> 
> I feel that the dr didn't really understand anything about this syndrome and just sent me away. I want a child why would he give me the pill? (Obviously I know this would regulate my periods etc) I am thinking about making another appointment and asking for a 2nd opinion. As surely they can't just send me away and tell me lose weight? I know weight loss will be very helpful and I will carry on trying my darn hardest but should I have been offered more help and not told to come back in 4 months. I am so confused as this is all so new to me.
> 
> Your opinions would be very helpful. Thanks in advance :)


There is no guidelines on what to do as every pcos case is different- but it all comes down to how much your doctor is willing to help and what he knows about pcos. My doctor said he didn't know much about it but after 4 months ttc and no af said he could see there was no way I'd get preg so sent me to an fs before the 1 year waiting period. 
The fs did suggest losing weight would help but also gave me fert drugs (clomid) and said they'd be best used in conjunction with diet and exercise. 2 weeks after my first dose I was pregnant. 

I think u need to see another doctor or better yet an fs


----------



## ghinspire22

I have 6 days until my next appointment. I wish it would hurry up. I am anxious to make sure that I can leave the first trimester behind with healthy babies. Sadly I have to wait 6 days. 

My back is hurting and it's making me so paranoid. I hope everything is ok. My back hurting is a mc symptom I had last summer. It's playing with my mind.


----------



## Lolaollie10

Thank u for your replies.

I had blood test and ultrasound to confirm PCOS. Today I have made another appointment to see a different dr, I really hope that he will help me. 
I know I need I lose weight, so today that strict diet has started. My dr said he will not refer me for any ttc help until we have tried for 2 years! Everyone else I have spoke with thinks this is ridiculous.

I'm so stressed. I'm trying to read up on PCOS just now to get a better understanding on how successful pregnancy will be in the near future. But the dr giving me the pill... That was just stupid I think.

In the dr office I just agreed with everything he was saying and took it that he one what he was talking about, but now with a little more understanding I need medication to help with This.

Thank u all again for you replies :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lolaollie10 said:


> Thank u for your replies.
> 
> I had blood test and ultrasound to confirm PCOS. Today I have made another appointment to see a different dr, I really hope that he will help me.
> I know I need I lose weight, so today that strict diet has started. My dr said he will not refer me for any ttc help until we have tried for 2 years! Everyone else I have spoke with thinks this is ridiculous.
> 
> I'm so stressed. I'm trying to read up on PCOS just now to get a better understanding on how successful pregnancy will be in the near future. But the dr giving me the pill... That was just stupid I think.
> 
> In the dr office I just agreed with everything he was saying and took it that he one what he was talking about, but now with a little more understanding I need medication to help with This.
> 
> Thank u all again for you replies :)


Personally he sounds like a douche!!
I would toss the pill, go to a different doctor and tell him you've been trying 2 years


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Lolaollie10 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u for your replies.
> 
> I had blood test and ultrasound to confirm PCOS. Today I have made another appointment to see a different dr, I really hope that he will help me.
> I know I need I lose weight, so today that strict diet has started. My dr said he will not refer me for any ttc help until we have tried for 2 years! Everyone else I have spoke with thinks this is ridiculous.
> 
> I'm so stressed. I'm trying to read up on PCOS just now to get a better understanding on how successful pregnancy will be in the near future. But the dr giving me the pill... That was just stupid I think.
> 
> In the dr office I just agreed with everything he was saying and took it that he one what he was talking about, but now with a little more understanding I need medication to help with This.
> 
> Thank u all again for you replies :)
> 
> 
> Personally he sounds like a douche!!
> I would toss the pill, go to a different doctor and tell him you've been trying 2 yearsClick to expand...

I agree with hopeful, I can't believe he wantd to wait to refer you until you'd been ttc for 2 years!

Afm, nothing new, cd 8 today and just going with it and waiting till DH can finally go for his SA. We went out today to PC world and got ourselves a new computer. Our old laptop is on it's last legs and we can't use the ipad or our phones for everything. We decided against another laptop, so we got a desktop instead and have it connected up to our tv. It's awesome having a 37" monitor lol. I also apologise in advance if my spelling and grammar takes a nosedive, I'm dyslexic and I'm used to using the ipad which will auto correct my spelling and grammar and it's been a long time since I've really used a pc for typing. I've been spell checking as I go this time but can't say I'll be bothered to do that everytime lol


----------



## mumface26

My Incisions are hurting today but im ok. 
Got the fs tomorrow and dp says i look deep in thought. I said im worried, he asks why, i say im worried fs will fob us off saying come back in a few months lets see how you do blah blah blah.....
I guess i have no faith in anyone. Dp assured me we will walk away from fs with a script for clomid.....simple......
If not im going to get some agnus castus :):):)


----------



## Aein

Ghinspire, best of luck with coming scan and just put all troubles out of your mind be relax, your babies are with you, hearing you mommym for them just be relax ok <3<3

Good luck mumface, i hope you get Clomid for you coming round thums up

Nexis, woow congrats for new desktop pc, its also months i not used desktop i,e in my home out in Azad Kashmir, i used to conversate with you all and to be active with my family via Nimbuzz on Tablet, rest having a Asus touch screen laptop, DH gifted me on 2nd anniversary in Janyary  
i feel so easy using Tablet while come here on the forum


----------



## Aein

whole day passed in light brownish spotting, hopeful AF come with full flash by tomorroe, so i can start my second round of Clomid
lucky we, got DH medicines here easily and he started his doze too, hope for his sperms get motile as much as we want :/


----------



## mumface26

Aein good luck with round 2!
Ghinspire im certain your scan will go well and dont forget to get a piture!!
Nexis i'd luuuuurve a new laptop! Ours is ok but its slowed down, i blame dp.for streaming movies and sports on it all the time :haha:
We have a nexus 7 tablet but i prefer laptops.
Our laptops about 3 yrs old now, we got it with dp's compensation from a car crash he had in 09, we got a laptop, a new washer, 2 iphones, a kettle, toaster and new pans that day, felt like proper millionairs just going in shops and saying yes we will have that, this, those.....:haha: 
We were goin to blast the lot on a holiday but it just happened things needed replacing in the house. 
But i mainly use my phone for this forum. Its easier to log on quicker this way.

Im hoping af will come soon. I dont want another 100+ day cycle :(


----------



## Katerz

Aien good luck with round 2, round 2 was our lucky round! 

Gh your scan will be fiiiine, I had terrible lower back pelvic pain at the end of 2nd tri I'm guessing it was making room for baby to grow.

Mumface you'll have your clomid in noooo time :)


----------



## mumface26

Katerz i hope so. Nooooo wayyy your due in 15days?? :):):)

Just watched rocky horror show dvd with dp, i luuuurv it! The deal was i went to see wwe with him and now he has to accompany me to the theatre to see a musical :) cats is my fave or phantom of the opera.....or rocky horror....cant decide! Which ever comes to manchester first :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Too me its a very important fs appointment. Im ready and want to leave for the hospital very soon because its heavy traffic and finding parking is a nightmare!
Dp is still wandering around in his undies deciding weather or not to have a shave.........
Swear i will slap him goooood if he doesnt get a move on :growlmad:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Good luck Hun!


----------



## Aein

mumface, good luck dear <3


----------



## Katerz

Yep not long noooow :) everything sorted but nursing bras...I hate bra shopping at the best of times! 

Goooood luck with your FS appt, give dp a big ole kick up the bum! X


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Yep not long noooow :) everything sorted but nursing bras...I hate bra shopping at the best of times!
> 
> Goooood luck with your FS appt, give dp a big ole kick up the bum! X

I was a 12b pre pregnancy, at 8 weeks I went to a 14b at 15 weeks 14c, 20 weeks 14d, 32 weeks 12e. 
Wore maternity bras all pregnancy


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Yep not long noooow :) everything sorted but nursing bras...I hate bra shopping at the best of times!
> 
> Goooood luck with your FS appt, give dp a big ole kick up the bum! X
> 
> I was a 12b pre pregnancy, at 8 weeks I went to a 14b at 15 weeks 14c, 20 weeks 14d, 32 weeks 12e.
> Wore maternity bras all pregnancyClick to expand...

All the ladies on my mums side have been blessed with big boobs! luckily I've not got a lot bigger otherwise I would be falling down everywhere I went lol! I think starting off at a G cup is enough for me!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Yep not long noooow :) everything sorted but nursing bras...I hate bra shopping at the best of times!
> 
> Goooood luck with your FS appt, give dp a big ole kick up the bum! X
> 
> I was a 12b pre pregnancy, at 8 weeks I went to a 14b at 15 weeks 14c, 20 weeks 14d, 32 weeks 12e.
> Wore maternity bras all pregnancyClick to expand...
> 
> All the ladies on my mums side have been blessed with big boobs! luckily I've not got a lot bigger otherwise I would be falling down everywhere I went lol! I think starting off at a G cup is enough for me!Click to expand...


Wait til your milk comes in a few days after birth! 
It's like rocks on your chest.


----------



## nexis

Good luck for today mumface!


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Yep not long noooow :) everything sorted but nursing bras...I hate bra shopping at the best of times!
> 
> Goooood luck with your FS appt, give dp a big ole kick up the bum! X
> 
> I was a 12b pre pregnancy, at 8 weeks I went to a 14b at 15 weeks 14c, 20 weeks 14d, 32 weeks 12e.
> Wore maternity bras all pregnancyClick to expand...
> 
> All the ladies on my mums side have been blessed with big boobs! luckily I've not got a lot bigger otherwise I would be falling down everywhere I went lol! I think starting off at a G cup is enough for me!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait til your milk comes in a few days after birth!
> It's like rocks on your chest.Click to expand...

Eeep something to look forward to then! Lol


----------



## mumface26

I got provera and clomid, 3 cycles worth :happydance: :):):)
Just handed the scripts in to my gp, should have the pills next week sometime :happydance:
:dust:


----------



## mumface26

My perscription will be ready on weds 13th, i have to take provera for 21days then have7day break. I will have af within that time and then i start clomid on cd2 and continue to cd6 and start provera again in day 7 even if i still have af and taking clomid.
Then lots of bd!! And hopefully, please, a bfp....!
Aahhh so excited! Wont be long now, nearly there........:yipee:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> My perscription will be ready on weds 13th, i have to take provera for 21days then have7day break. I will have af within that time and then i start clomid on cd2 and continue to cd6 and start provera again in day 7 even if i still have af and taking clomid.
> Then lots of bd!! And hopefully, please, a bfp....!
> Aahhh so excited! Wont be long now, nearly there........:yipee:

Glad you got the result you were hoping for.


----------



## mumface26

HA! perscription ready on wednesday 13......like the band lol! *goes finding cds...*


----------



## Katerz

Yaaaay good news Mumface!


----------



## mumface26

I feel so lucky to have meds at last!
Dont know if its a side effect from the lap and dye but im awfully bloated, constipated and feel sluggish :sick:
Im also having pelvic cramps but i guess the surgeon had to have a good old dig around.
Dp and i are going to my nieces wedding in 2015 (one of those huge country hall wedding) and he said if we have a boy we can buy him a little suit and tie to wear awwww sooo cuuuuuuute!!
Dp uncle gets married on 1st june, might hve bfp by then [-o&lt;

Wowzer im bloated. Pcos,ttc, endo friendly diet commenced today :smug:
Sweet chilli chicken and veg stir fry with noodles for tea (i will be careful of how much oil i use) instead of the usual pies and pizza garbage :sick:


----------



## Aein

Woow good news mumface, finally you are on the track and i'm hopeful you will get BFP very soon, good luck always dear <3

Katerz, ummz new experience i'm getting here, i just thought how woukd i react if luckily goes with a baby :/

Afm, after yesterday whole day wiht brown spotting, today AF is here with full flash, so by tomorrow on CD2 going to start my second round of Clomid, thanks God DH also started his medicine after being saying NO NO NO....... ehhh now long wait till CD12 so visit Dr again for test


----------



## mumface26

Good luck aein :dust:


erm....my belly button kinda smells a bit. Ive followed my doctors advicr and washed it oncr a.day with salt water and made sure its dried properly but today i noticed it smells funny.
Im not in pain with it so i doubt its infection but still......
Dp will take me to walk in centre first thing tomorrow if it still smells after a shower.
Hopefully its nothing, maybe i didnt dry it properly once.


----------



## Katerz

Hubby's cousin is gettig married next month and hubs keeps looking for a little boy outfit, I'm looking for a girls! Lol

Just seen on the news they are downgrading our maternity unit at my local hospital at the end of April! Should anything go wrong they have to cart you off to a consultant led unit 21miles away!

Luckily bambino will be here before then!


----------



## ghinspire22

So I called the nurse because they had mentioned before about me getting off Metformin after my first trimester. Well they informed me today I need to get off of it and BECAUSE I was on the Metformin and was on PCOS I am automatically put into the Gestational Diabetes category and have to have my blood tested and go to the dietician. I am stunned. I am sitting here like WHAT JUST HAPPENED??!!!

It's not like I'm not worried enough about my ultrasound and appointment next week with the doctor. I'm so afraid that I will look in there and see babies with no heart beats. Now I am dealing with this.

I'm not sure if I want to cry or scream. 

I just want to know that my babies are going to be ok.


----------



## StellaBella24

Mumface i am sooooooo pleased you got the meds!!!
They are starting you on 100 clomid arent they? Thats good as 50 did nothing for me and was hard as i built myself up. Hopefully 100 will do the job for you straight away. Cant wait to see how u get on.xxxx


----------



## Katerz

Gh don't panic, Im pretty sure it's the norm for pcosers to be stuck in the GD category, they gave me a fasting blood glucose test at 28 weeks (because of the pcos and my dad having diabetes) and it turned out fine. If I remember hopeful also had a GD test?


----------



## ghinspire22

Katerz said:


> Gh don't panic, Im pretty sure it's the norm for pcosers to be stuck in the GD category, they gave me a fasting blood glucose test at 28 weeks (because of the pcos and my dad having diabetes) and it turned out fine. If I remember hopeful also had a GD test?

They aren't even giving me the test, that's the thing. THey just automatically have me on a diet and everything. They are sending me straight to the dietician.


----------



## mumface26

Im going to be on 50mg, i questioned it and fs said its best to start me low. Apparantly my pcos isnt 'bad' so shes happy i will respond. I will be monitored with cd14 scans and cd21 blood tests.

GH im certain you will be fine. Hopeful had to have a GD test too. Please dont worry. Could you request the test anyway?

Omg im feeling rubbish! I think i got some kind of digestive upset. constipation cleared....kind off, tummy is making all sorts of gurgling sounds and i have a bit of acid reflux :sick:
Dont know what to do!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> I got provera and clomid, 3 cycles worth :happydance: :):):)
> Just handed the scripts in to my gp, should have the pills next week sometime :happydance:
> :dust:


Yay!!!
Fx clomid is as lucky 4 u as it was for a lot of us!
Why do u have to hand script to gp and wait though?


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Hubby's cousin is gettig married next month and hubs keeps looking for a little boy outfit, I'm looking for a girls! Lol
> 
> Just seen on the news they are downgrading our maternity unit at my local hospital at the end of April! Should anything go wrong they have to cart you off to a consultant led unit 21miles away!
> 
> Luckily bambino will be here before then!

Thats awful doing that downgrade! 21 miles is a loooooong way to travel.
Luckily my hospital has totally revamped its birthing centre within the last year giving more opputunities for water births than ever before :) pools are more than likely garanteed available.
Im set on a waterbirth but dp thinks im wierd. Its not like he will have to don his speedos and dive in with me :haha: it helps reduce tearing, relaxes the mother and could reduce the need for a lot of pain relief. 
All my sisters had their babies at this hospital and the wards were dreary back in the day.
Dp says im always wanting to do things differently to my family :)


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> I got provera and clomid, 3 cycles worth :happydance: :):):)
> Just handed the scripts in to my gp, should have the pills next week sometime :happydance:
> :dust:
> 
> 
> Yay!!!
> Fx clomid is as lucky 4 u as it was for a lot of us!
> Why do u have to hand script to gp and wait though?Click to expand...

Its jusy how it is here, dp asked the fs why she couldnt give it herself but she said it must be signed by my doctor.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> I got provera and clomid, 3 cycles worth :happydance: :):):)
> Just handed the scripts in to my gp, should have the pills next week sometime :happydance:
> :dust:
> 
> 
> Yay!!!
> Fx clomid is as lucky 4 u as it was for a lot of us!
> Why do u have to hand script to gp and wait though?Click to expand...
> 
> Its jusy how it is here, dp asked the fs why she couldnt give it herself but she said it must be signed by my doctor.Click to expand...

But the specialist is a doc?
We just get given a script, go hand it to pharmacy and it takes 10 minutes for them to dispense drugs.
As for provera 21 days seems excessive? I thought 10 days was the norm.


----------



## mumface26

Having our stir fry tomorrow night instead, dont think i can stomach it tonight.
I dont even feel hungry considering all ive had is 1 bowl cornflakes, bowl of soup with 2 slices bread and 2 biscuits?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ghinspire, i would think of it as a good thing they are putting u in that high risk category. The GD testing is standard, and as for the diet- it sounds like they are taking extra precautions as if GD did sneak up on you you would be affected more so with 2 babies- and one result of GD can be early delivery and as twins are usually smaller this can be disastrous for them.
It sounds like they are really looking after u


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Having our stir fry tomorrow night instead, dont think i can stomach it tonight.
> I dont even feel hungry considering all ive had is 1 bowl cornflakes, bowl of soup with 2 slices bread and 2 biscuits?

It's 7am here. Last night jace only slept from 1250-340, then feed then slept from 5- 630. I've just learned to operate on that little sleep. 
So at the moment I'm thinking the banoffee pie I made yesterday is looking great for brekky!


----------



## mumface26

She wants me on 21 days to ensure my womb gets a good build up of lining.
X


----------



## mumface26

Nothing wrong with banoffee pie for breakie :)
Beats cold left over pizza from the take away the night before :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Nothing wrong with banoffee pie for breakie :)
> Beats cold left over pizza from the take away the night before :)


It's got banana in it!!

Today husbands little brother is coming over. He hasn't met jace yet. He owes his parents $40,000 and us $10,000 that he borrowed from us just before I fell pregnant. (We had to get a loan it's $100 a week repayment at very high interest) anyway then he got bad in drugs and went through 3 very high paying jobs in 2 months that he just kept throwing in as he just didn't turn up cos he was having gf troubles and was too depressed and we've been stuck with repayments we can't afford on one wage! 
He's been seeing this girl for a few months now though, got a new job and is coming over to give us some $ and organize to give us $50 a week. Hubby said he was not to see jace until he had made several
Repayments to our bank acc and we could see he was back on track however he said the transfer didn't work so he was bringing the $ over.


----------



## Katerz

Gh at least by referring you now you don't have to wait until 28 weeks to rectify any issues you may have?

It baffles me how different procedures are in different areas! My script came straight from my FS.

Also looks like the children's ward is going to be downgraded to a day unit from 9-6! It's terrible! The brain box who thought the downgrades were a good idea must be on something!


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Nothing wrong with banoffee pie for breakie :)
> Beats cold left over pizza from the take away the night before :)

Want bannoffee pie now nooom


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with banoffee pie for breakie :)
> Beats cold left over pizza from the take away the night before :)
> 
> Want bannoffee pie now nooomClick to expand...


It's the easiest thing I could make with jace. Put the condensed milk on to boil for 2 hours. Then made the biscuit base and put in fridge. Then I could go back and just whip cream and put it all together when jace let me, it still took 2 days to make it!


----------



## mumface26

I hate money. I never have any :) so if family needed my help i wouldnt be able to :(
Thats great that you have helped your brother in law out and he sounds like hes getting better. Lets hope he sticks to his promise.
My middle sis is bad with cash. She owes my parents £2680 thats mounted up over the years for bills, things for the kids and cash when her hubby couldnt work when he broke his hand. My mum isnt one to ask for it back but i can see shes pissed. She started paying her back £50 a monyh by bank trans then it stopped and she hasnt paid since last october. My dad gets annoyed with her too. But my mum is far too nice sometimes. But this money my mum needs back, they are both retired nd might need every penny they can get incase they need care homes or anything. They sold the house and it was their safety net not the families safety net.
I hate lending money off people. We had to borrow £500 to fix dp car in january but dp made sure it was back in their bank when we got paid. Very skint now til april but we dont owe anything to parents now :)


----------



## mumface26

Never made banofee pie. My baking has took a nose dive recently :haha:
The best thing i baked was dp football pitch cake for his 29th lol! I made two rectangle sponge cakes andsandwitched together with buttercream. Spread warm jam over it and applied a layer of royal icing, then i painted the icing with green food colouring and piped a football pitch design on it :smug:
Its on my old laptop and i thought it was great as my first attempt at cake decorating.


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> I got provera and clomid, 3 cycles worth :happydance: :):):)
> Just handed the scripts in to my gp, should have the pills next week sometime :happydance:
> :dust:
> 
> 
> Yay!!!
> Fx clomid is as lucky 4 u as it was for a lot of us!
> Why do u have to hand script to gp and wait though?Click to expand...
> 
> Its jusy how it is here, dp asked the fs why she couldnt give it herself but she said it must be signed by my doctor.Click to expand...
> 
> But the specialist is a doc?
> We just get given a script, go hand it to pharmacy and it takes 10 minutes for them to dispense drugs.
> As for provera 21 days seems excessive? I thought 10 days was the norm.Click to expand...

It's the same here. If I get a prescription at the hospital I can get the mess at their pharmacy and then the mess get added to my normal repeat prescription that I can reorder at my gp's.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I can't wait to make kids cakes!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Never made banofee pie. My baking has took a nose dive recently :haha:
> The best thing i baked was dp football pitch cake for his 29th lol! I made two rectangle sponge cakes andsandwitched together with buttercream. Spread warm jam over it and applied a layer of royal icing, then i painted the icing with green food colouring and piped a football pitch design on it :smug:
> Its on my old laptop and i thought it was great as my first attempt at cake decorating.

I love baking :) mostly make cupcakes, but I made my friend a birthday cake last year that was an Xbox 360 controller. I made my mum a Dexter cake last year too lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nexis- I'd love to see the Xbox cake! My hubby is Xbox mad


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Nexis- I'd love to see the Xbox cake! My hubby is Xbox mad

I'll try to get a pic uploaded tomorrow :)


----------



## mumface26

Xbox cake would put my football cake to shame :haha:
Just rang out of hours doctors about my smelly belly button, waiting for a callback.
Prob nothing but im worried :wacko:

Im fed up of feeling tired. After the doctor has called i am going to bed. Then im getting up early, wrapping up warm and going for a little walk hopefully get my energy levels up for the day.
Dp thinks im pg what with this tiredness and gassy bloating but fat chance! surgery was 4 days ago and even if smth was lurking in my tubes waiting to implant the dye would have stopped it :(
Whilst im out tomorrow im going to get some stomach remedies like anticids or something. I feel terrible :sick:


----------



## nexis

Here's the Dexter cake for my Mum's birthday last year

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/th_dextercake_zpsa921909a.jpg

This is one for a friends anniversary

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/th_anniversarycake_zps150b8889.jpg

And this is the Xbox controller one

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/th_xboxcake_zpsbb8ce316.jpg


----------



## mumface26

Wow love the cakes nexis :):)
Doctor called back and im to go to the walk in centre. I described my symptoms and they reckon i have an infection in my belly button :sick:
I took a photo of the inside of it and it dont look too good :nope:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Great cakes nexis! 
I especially love the dexter one how creative'


----------



## sugarpi24

Nexis! I love your cakes!! Hubby and I use to watch Dexter and I love that cake! Do you do it as a profession? Or just for fun?


----------



## mumface26

I got some anti biotics for my infection. It was embarassing last night, we were st in the waiting area of the walk in center and I was certain I could smell it :haha: 
Then I prewarned the doctor it smells before she looked at it and she just smirked like to.say ive seen worse!
Got 5 days of anti biotics to take so I will start provera on 14th instead. I dont want anything clashing with it.

the cakes are fab nexis! I cant even ice a cupcake correctly. When they use cream cheese frosting is it philidelphia they use or quark?


----------



## nexis

sugarpi24 said:


> Nexis! I love your cakes!! Hubby and I use to watch Dexter and I love that cake! Do you do it as a profession? Or just for fun?

Just for fun :)


mumface26 said:


> I got some anti biotics for my infection. It was embarassing last night, we were st in the waiting area of the walk in center and I was certain I could smell it :haha:
> Then I prewarned the doctor it smells before she looked at it and she just smirked like to.say ive seen worse!
> Got 5 days of anti biotics to take so I will start provera on 14th instead. I dont want anything clashing with it.
> 
> the cakes are fab nexis! I cant even ice a cupcake correctly. When they use cream cheese frosting is it philidelphia they use or quark?

I either use philly or I get the Betty Crocker cream cheese syle frosting. I've only ever done cream cheese frosting on cupcakes for other people as I'm not a big fan of it myself. I made some chocolate brownie cupcakes with peanut butter buttercream the other week for DH as he saw them in a book I had. He loved them but I found the buttercream icing too sweet. Must be getting old lol.


----------



## Aein

aww Nexis, i am crazy about you cakes specially decoration with a theme, very nicely dear
hope to buzz you to ask some tips, as i am gonna purchase Oven to start some baking in my free time


----------



## Aein

Gals i need an opinion

Now as my DH started his medicines to improve sperms motility
should i go for scans, monitoring for Ovulation, again HCG trigger or not?? should i give a month rest??
today my Clomid second round also starting 

what you all suggest me??


----------



## mumface26

Aein I would still carry on as normal and go for the scans, shots and everything. You dont want to waste a cycle :)


----------



## Aein

Thank you mumface, i should go ahead with this cycle too
rest i also read about Preseed or egg white too, which is friendly to move sperm towards egg.. anybody having idea about??


----------



## Katerz

We used the UK equivalent to pre seed (its called conceive plus) on the cycle we got our BFP, most definitely worth trying, it doesn't do any harm to give it a go. I agree with mumface keep going with the scans an shots and stuff, maximise your chances!

:dust: to you!


----------



## Aein

aww thats cool Katerz, and ok going with scans ,shoot and Clomid for this cycle too
rest try to findout Preseed or Concieve+ ..,. but looks hard in Riyadh as per DH saying :/


----------



## ghinspire22

Honestly I'm anxious enough as it is with my pregnancy after my loss. And the whole GD thing makes me more anxious. And my blood pressure was a little high during my last appointment. This is the thing...I have all these things going on and I can't control them and these are the moments I wish I just had an ultrasound machine in my house with a tech and I could be checked every week.


----------



## Aein

Ghinspire, i totally understanding your view but on this spot you just try to be calm, relax yourself, this will help to lower down your BP
just be positive dear i am hopeful babies are fine inside, please for babies sake be calm , hugs


----------



## StellaBella24

Aein: We also used Conceve Plus on cycle we got bfp. Dont know if it was because of that but worth a go


----------



## Aein

Yaaaay! i'm really getting positive response from you Ladies, now i am trying to locate any local seller from where we found this, i also think there's no harm to give a try as such its sperm friendly thingie
thnak you Bella dear


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> Aein: We also used Conceve Plus on cycle we got bfp. Dont know if it was because of that but worth a go

I also did aswell :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> Honestly I'm anxious enough as it is with my pregnancy after my loss. And the whole GD thing makes me more anxious. And my blood pressure was a little high during my last appointment. This is the thing...I have all these things going on and I can't control them and these are the moments I wish I just had an ultrasound machine in my house with a tech and I could be checked every week.

It's perfectly normal , every pregnant woman feels like this


----------



## Aein

Hopeful, thanks you dear you all are giving me one more hope  i try my best to findout nearby


----------



## mumface26

Aein we got our concieve plus from amazon.com and it was free delivery, I am saving mine ready for when I start clomid :):)


----------



## mumface26

My healthy eating failed today. My parents came up for the day and my dad suggested we have fish and chips his treat :) I had plenty in the fridge for salad and sandwiches which I had planned on anyway but my dad, mum and dp all wanted chips so I joined in too :)
Had fish and shared some chips with my mum. I feel so full its uggghhh!!
Should have said no to chips but I didnt. Feeling guilty now :( 
Will start again tomorrow :):)


----------



## Katerz

Mumface don't worry you're still recovering ;) hehe perfect excuse.


----------



## ghinspire22

Mucus with brown in it. Perhaps old blood. I'm just scared. Is something bad going on in there? I'm trying to put it out of my mind because I'm going to a birthday party today for my brothers in law. (They are identical twins.) I am not sure I'm going to be good at it.


----------



## mumface26

Gh it is probably old blood. If its not bright red and painful then I wouldnt worry.
Alot of women spot during the early months. Some women have small af's all through pregnancy.
Go and enjoy the party and take care <3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> Mucus with brown in it. Perhaps old blood. I'm just scared. Is something bad going on in there? I'm trying to put it out of my mind because I'm going to a birthday party today for my brothers in law. (They are identical twins.) I am not sure I'm going to be good at it.

Ghinspire, I would suggest u buy a doppler I bought one on eBay for $50 And would listen to the heartbeat whenever I worried


----------



## Katerz

A Doppler is a good idea, we borrowed a friends after I decided to fall down the stairs for reassurance.


----------



## mumface26

Wow im getting a doppler when I get my bfp!
Ive got pelvic cramps and feeling sick, just hope this infection isnt spreading :(:(


----------



## mumface26

Still got this digestive disturbance. I feel sick, bloated and a bit constipated :sick:
Tomorrow im starting the day with weetabix and a banana to 'move' things :haha:
Then im drinking lots and lots of water. Laying off tea for the day. Salad for lunch but noooo bread and then strawberries for desert. I have a stash of dried apricots which I love so I can snack on them for a sweet fix.
Then we are having a roast at dps mums :) yummmmmm! But ive text to say go easy on my plate coz she kinda likes to mound it up lol! Shes from an italian background (so dp half italian stallion :)) and italians love food and hate waste. 
Im also taking my own desert : strawberries with natural yoghurt. no offence to.dp mum but I can do without the calories!
Ive eaten far too many carbs this week and im suffering now :sick:


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Mucus with brown in it. Perhaps old blood. I'm just scared. Is something bad going on in there? I'm trying to put it out of my mind because I'm going to a birthday party today for my brothers in law. (They are identical twins.) I am not sure I'm going to be good at it.
> 
> Ghinspire, I would suggest u buy a doppler I bought one on eBay for $50 And would listen to the heartbeat whenever I worriedClick to expand...

Dopplers are a bad idea for me with two in there. I am not good with technology and I would probably not find any heartbeat and freak out. And I might not find the two heartbeats. So it is just best if I let the doctor do the looking.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:
 

> Wow im getting a doppler when I get my bfp!
> Ive got pelvic cramps and feeling sick, just hope this infection isnt spreading :(:(

It shouldn't do now you're on antibiotics :flower: I've got a bit of an infection in my one ear lobe where I'm stretching my ear but its clearing up nicely with salt water and tcp :) 

Looking forward to tomorrow, we're popping to see my mum in the morning to give her the present my sister and I got her and a card. Then in the evening we're going to DH's parents to see his mum and have Indian. DH and BIL bgo halves on it for Mother's Day every year cos his mum loves curry lol


----------



## His Wifey18

i was diagnosed with PCOS Feb 5, 2013 and put on metformin 1000mg a day. started taking prrovera 10mg for 10 days
in 5 months ill be startedd my first round of clomid
ANYONE ELSE BEEN ON THESE?


----------



## nexis

His Wifey18 said:


> i was diagnosed with PCOS Feb 5, 2013 and put on metformin 1000mg a day. started taking prrovera 10mg for 10 days
> in 5 months ill be startedd my first round of clomid
> ANYONE ELSE BEEN ON THESE?

I'm on metformin 1000mg a day, it's regulated my cycles brilliantly :flower:


----------



## sugarpi24

Clomid didn't work for me...femera has regulated my cycles and has got me to ovulate...but everyone is different :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Mucus with brown in it. Perhaps old blood. I'm just scared. Is something bad going on in there? I'm trying to put it out of my mind because I'm going to a birthday party today for my brothers in law. (They are identical twins.) I am not sure I'm going to be good at it.
> 
> Ghinspire, I would suggest u buy a doppler I bought one on eBay for $50 And would listen to the heartbeat whenever I worriedClick to expand...
> 
> Dopplers are a bad idea for me with two in there. I am not good with technology and I would probably not find any heartbeat and freak out. And I might not find the two heartbeats. So it is just best if I let the doctor do the looking.Click to expand...


I was surprised I always found the hb very easily (once u know where baby usually hides) even though I had an anterior (front) placenta


----------



## mumface26

His Wifey18 said:


> i was diagnosed with PCOS Feb 5, 2013 and put on metformin 1000mg a day. started taking prrovera 10mg for 10 days
> in 5 months ill be startedd my first round of clomid
> ANYONE ELSE BEEN ON THESE?

:wave:
Im yet to start provera and clomid but I hope it works out for you!
Lots of women on here who took metformin had regular af's so it sounds good to me.
Couldnt help but notice your signature about the rude nurse! Omg! I speak my mind waaaay too much so I would have gone maaaad gggrrr!


----------



## mumface26

Back to work tomorrow :hissy: :sad1:
I dont get paid for been off sick so I took my lap week as holiday.
My mum and dad kindly offered to give me a full weeks wages incase I wasnt well enough to go back to work next week. Tempting but if I take sick next week they wont pay me for my holiday.
Im well enough to go back. I have a desk job so im good :thumbup;


----------



## mumface26

Happy mothers day to all the mums on bnb <3
And heres hoping the rest of us will be recieving our first mothers day cards next year :flower:


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Mucus with brown in it. Perhaps old blood. I'm just scared. Is something bad going on in there? I'm trying to put it out of my mind because I'm going to a birthday party today for my brothers in law. (They are identical twins.) I am not sure I'm going to be good at it.
> 
> Ghinspire, I would suggest u buy a doppler I bought one on eBay for $50 And would listen to the heartbeat whenever I worriedClick to expand...
> 
> Dopplers are a bad idea for me with two in there. I am not good with technology and I would probably not find any heartbeat and freak out. And I might not find the two heartbeats. So it is just best if I let the doctor do the looking.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was surprised I always found the hb very easily (once u know where baby usually hides) even though I had an anterior (front) placentaClick to expand...

I just think with twins it would be harder to find both.


----------



## Katerz

You tube was helpful with me for heartbeat finding but we didnt hear hb until our 16 week MW appt.


----------



## ghinspire22

Yeah, that's why I am just staying away from the doppler thing all together. It just doesn't seem like something that would bring me reassurance. However, if anyone wants to come and help me find heartbeats or has an ultrasound machine and can come to my house. That would be awesome. LOL.


----------



## Katerz

They can send a man to the moon but can't produce at home ultrasound machines! Lol


----------



## mumface26

Home ultrasound machines would be great I could monitor my own ovulation.
But im curious so I will be u/s every body part including dp, to see how things work and what we look like inside, thats just me though, I think I should have been a surgeon or something :haha:

My belly button still wiffs a bit and I can see its weeping slightly. Just had a shower and dried it with a cold hair dryer. Hope these anti biotics are working.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> They can send a man to the moon but can't produce at home ultrasound machines! Lol

You can buy them online / eBay if your rich lol

As for the hb I heard jaces at all my ultrasounds! So 6weeks, 12 weeks etc


----------



## Katerz

Lol love eBay!

They didnt actually play us hb at our 1st scan, we saw it though...hmmm :/

It's snowing here I have a stinking cold and don't intend on moving my butt off this sofa today! Lol


----------



## Aein

hopefulfor1st said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> They can send a man to the moon but can't produce at home ultrasound machines! Lol
> 
> You can buy them online / eBay if your rich lol
> 
> As for the hb I heard jaces at all my ultrasounds! So 6weeks, 12 weeks etcClick to expand...

i think only buy this product cant help, one have to be exoert using the machine else hired someone giid technician around :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Lol love eBay!
> 
> They didnt actually play us hb at our 1st scan, we saw it though...hmmm :/
> 
> It's snowing here I have a stinking cold and don't intend on moving my butt off this sofa today! Lol


By the time I was where u are I has my baby for 2 days!


----------



## ghinspire22

I am calling the nurse today. The spotting hasn't let up and it is making me nervous whenever I have a little back ache. I get flashbacks. I need to talk to someone.


----------



## betsyb

ghinspire22 said:


> I am calling the nurse today. The spotting hasn't let up and it is making me nervous whenever I have a little back ache. I get flashbacks. I need to talk to someone.

I'm sure everything's ok, but a call to the doctor's office always reassures me, so it's definitely worth it!

AFM, 
7dpo today, and I've got some bright red spotting. I'm 8 days away from when my period normally starts...and, if anything, it's usually later than that. I'd like to believe that it's implantation bleeding, as I had some sharp pains on my left side last night, but it seems to bright to be that.

This is my first month on metformin, so maybe that is just decreasing my cycle? My doctor made it sound like it would be a bit slower of a process, correcting my cycle a few days each month....seems drastic to change it by 10 days after I've been on it from three weeks!!!! Did any of you on metformin experience spotting??

Boo! I'm more upset at the fact that things aren't happening on schedule than I am to actually not be pregnant. It just makes things that much more difficult.

/end rant

Thanks for listening.

:)


----------



## ghinspire22

betsyb said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I am calling the nurse today. The spotting hasn't let up and it is making me nervous whenever I have a little back ache. I get flashbacks. I need to talk to someone.
> 
> I'm sure everything's ok, but a call to the doctor's office always reassures me, so it's definitely worth it!
> 
> AFM,
> 7dpo today, and I've got some bright red spotting. I'm 8 days away from when my period normally starts...and, if anything, it's usually later than that. I'd like to believe that it's implantation bleeding, as I had some sharp pains on my left side last night, but it seems to bright to be that.
> 
> This is my first month on metformin, so maybe that is just decreasing my cycle? My doctor made it sound like it would be a bit slower of a process, correcting my cycle a few days each month....seems drastic to change it by 10 days after I've been on it from three weeks!!!! Did any of you on metformin experience spotting??
> 
> Boo! I'm more upset at the fact that things aren't happening on schedule than I am to actually not be pregnant. It just makes things that much more difficult.
> 
> /end rant
> 
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> :)Click to expand...

It can take up to 3 months for the Metformin to take hold. Keep hope.


----------



## nexis

betsyb said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I am calling the nurse today. The spotting hasn't let up and it is making me nervous whenever I have a little back ache. I get flashbacks. I need to talk to someone.
> 
> I'm sure everything's ok, but a call to the doctor's office always reassures me, so it's definitely worth it!
> 
> AFM,
> 7dpo today, and I've got some bright red spotting. I'm 8 days away from when my period normally starts...and, if anything, it's usually later than that. I'd like to believe that it's implantation bleeding, as I had some sharp pains on my left side last night, but it seems to bright to be that.
> 
> This is my first month on metformin, so maybe that is just decreasing my cycle? My doctor made it sound like it would be a bit slower of a process, correcting my cycle a few days each month....seems drastic to change it by 10 days after I've been on it from three weeks!!!! Did any of you on metformin experience spotting??
> 
> Boo! I'm more upset at the fact that things aren't happening on schedule than I am to actually not be pregnant. It just makes things that much more difficult.
> 
> /end rant
> 
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> :)Click to expand...

I've had a teensy bit of spotting on metformin. It took a few months before I saw any difference in cycle length but I suppose everybody is different. You'll just have to wait and see I guess :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> I am calling the nurse today. The spotting hasn't let up and it is making me nervous whenever I have a little back ache. I get flashbacks. I need to talk to someone.

Don't u have your nuchal scan very soon??


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Lol love eBay!
> 
> They didnt actually play us hb at our 1st scan, we saw it though...hmmm :/
> 
> It's snowing here I have a stinking cold and don't intend on moving my butt off this sofa today! Lol
> 
> 
> By the time I was where u are I has my baby for 2 days!Click to expand...

Aw yeah bless him, excited to meet his mummy lol! X


----------



## Katerz

Snowed in again today hopefully baby doesn't put in an early appearance, the roads are horrendous!

Still got a stinking cold :( sofa day again today!


----------



## mumface26

Yesterday I made a plan....
I will start provera tomorrow for 21 days then have 7day break. I found an edd calculator online and if I start my period on a certain day my due date would be 13th Jan. So I will take mat leave on 20th december and go back to work on march 31st, 15 weeks in total. I say 15 weeks because I cnt afford to be off for long, that boring thing called money dictates too much these days.......
Anyway, I expained this to dp and he sighed and said yes if it works first time so I said "no, WHEN it works because it WILL work and I WILL have a bfp on my FIRST round."
No ifs and buts now, im confident clomid round one will do it for us, and why shouldnt I be possitive?


----------



## mumface26

My brother found all my old wigan peir rave cd's at the weekend :) I remember when I moved into my bedsit I gave him a few boxes for safe keeping. He gave me them back but my cd box was forgotten about, so he text and said found it!
Dp put some on my phone and im having a rave in my head on the bus :haha: 
Went through a wigan peir rave phase when I left school looool fun nights!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Yesterday I made a plan....
> I will start provera tomorrow for 21 days then have 7day break. I found an edd calculator online and if I start my period on a certain day my due date would be 13th Jan. So I will take mat leave on 20th december and go back to work on march 31st, 15 weeks in total. I say 15 weeks because I cnt afford to be off for long, that boring thing called money dictates too much these days.......
> Anyway, I expained this to dp and he sighed and said yes if it works first time so I said "no, WHEN it works because it WILL work and I WILL have a bfp on my FIRST round."
> No ifs and buts now, im confident clomid round one will do it for us, and why shouldnt I be possitive?


Coincidence- 
Jace was a clomid round one bub and born on jan 13!


----------



## Katerz

I don't think it will take you long Mumface! Fingers x'd!


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I am calling the nurse today. The spotting hasn't let up and it is making me nervous whenever I have a little back ache. I get flashbacks. I need to talk to someone.
> 
> Don't u have your nuchal scan very soon??Click to expand...

I never asked for one so I'm not getting one.


----------



## ghinspire22

mumface, I got pregnant with the twins my first round.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I got pregnant on my first round of Clomid too :) Good luck mumface


----------



## mumface26

Yipee alot of clomid first rounders :happydance:
Thats why im confident and because the forum isnt full of doom and gloom im even more positive.
It really helps to talk to others who are going or have been trough this.
Thanks guys :flower:
Day 4 of screw you pcos and endo diet = feeling goooood! I work til 8pm so I had a huge ham salad with a yoghurt at 5pm and now im heading home to chilli and brown rice done my low fat style :thumbup: also snacked on grapes and dried apricots and drank alot of water. Feel good so far.
I hate working late it messes up meal times but its a myth that eating at night hinders weight loss. I think if you eat the right things then we needn't worry :):)


----------



## mumface26

Gh did you talk to the nurse about your fears? I think talking to people can help alot especially if that person isnt a family member.
When im worrying I emerse myself in something like card making, cross stitch, baking or dp and I just go visit friends for a few hours and really helps me. :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I am calling the nurse today. The spotting hasn't let up and it is making me nervous whenever I have a little back ache. I get flashbacks. I need to talk to someone.
> 
> Don't u have your nuchal scan very soon??Click to expand...
> 
> I never asked for one so I'm not getting one.Click to expand...

I thought u had a scan around this time? When's your next one? I would always get really anxious the few days before a scan I don't know why lol


----------



## mumface26

My stitches were not dissolvable. Fancy the hospital not telling me. The doctor snipped them out and im nice and healed now :)
Got my provera and clomid today. Had to pay for them £7.85 per script but its a small price to pay for your own family.
Started provera today........ [-o&lt;
Eeeeeppp excited already :happydance:


----------



## mumface26

Aww I was in the doctors waiting room today and there was this toddler in, think he was around 14 month, anyway he looked so poorly. He was sweaty and crying alot poor lil mite! He vomited all over his mum so we were all in our bags looking for tissues for him and the mother. Luckily the receptionist saved the day with a big toilet roll thingy.
Ooohh just wanted to give him a big hug the poor thing. Hope he was alright.


----------



## Mrs.B.

mumface26 said:


> My stitches were not dissolvable. Fancy the hospital not telling me. The doctor snipped them out and im nice and healed now :)
> Got my provera and clomid today. Had to pay for them £7.85 per script but its a small price to pay for your own family.
> Started provera today........ [-o&lt;
> Eeeeeppp excited already :happydance:

Very small price :) especially if it does work first time you will have some ready for next time if you need them


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> My stitches were not dissolvable. Fancy the hospital not telling me. The doctor snipped them out and im nice and healed now :)
> Got my provera and clomid today. Had to pay for them £7.85 per script but its a small price to pay for your own family.
> Started provera today........ [-o&lt;
> Eeeeeppp excited already :happydance:

My clomid was about $30 (about 25 pounds) but I was talking to a lady on here from USA she was saving for it cos over there it was thousands!


----------



## ghinspire22

I get an ultrasound every time I go to the doctor. I just didnt have the not scan.

Right now I am having a strange throb in my vagina. It is like a pulse. I know my cervix is strong because the doctor checked so I am wondering what it is.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> My stitches were not dissolvable. Fancy the hospital not telling me. The doctor snipped them out and im nice and healed now :)
> Got my provera and clomid today. Had to pay for them £7.85 per script but its a small price to pay for your own family.
> Started provera today........ [-o&lt;
> Eeeeeppp excited already :happydance:

I always forget you unlucky English people have to pay for prescriptions.


----------



## Katerz

Freeeeee when you're preggo! Not that you can take an awful lot when you're pregs anyway.


----------



## mumface26

hopeful its £7.95 per item on perscription in the uk. Dp mum is on a lot of meds and she spend around £30 a month.
I think perscriptions should be free, its not our fault we need medicines from time to time!

Gh I always get dull aches on that part. I bet its blood flow or something or maybe ur growing uterus pressing on a nerve?

Xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

The nurse called to say that my TSH levels are normal! YES!!! That is good news if I ever heard it. I did a little dance.

I then asked her about the throb and she said it's probably the babies just putting pressure on my lady parts. lol! She said if there is any leaking of fluid or something to definitely call back. She said it could be some kind of infection but at the moment I think it's just stretching and pressure from the twins being themselves. Twin Olympics as I call it. 

I really hope in a few more weeks they will be kicking me. I know that with FTM it can take longer than 16 weeks but I hope at 16 weeks they start kicking me like crazy so I know they are in there.


----------



## sugarpi24

That's good news ghin. :)


----------



## mumface26

Im spotting, think af is coming.......shall I start clomid cd2??


----------



## mumface26

Great new gh!! Im glad all is well. <3


----------



## mumface26

Im calling my gynea tomorrow if af comes full on to see if I can start clomid and ifand wen to take provera.
Trust af to come on the day I start meds to make her come lol


----------



## mumface26

Sorry to keep waffling......
So if af is here then I may have (or tried) to ov the weds before my l&d. I cant recall.when.we bd'd that week but if an egg was caught by mr sperm then the dye would have killed it.....:cry:
Makes me kinda sad......it might have implanted if I didnt have l&d.
Anyway I cant think like that! Im moving forward now. Xxx


----------



## Katerz

I started clomid on the 2nd full day of AF. Unsure about the provera thing...but typical AF turns up when you're meant to start it!


----------



## nexis

Katerz said:


> Freeeeee when you're preggo! Not that you can take an awful lot when you're pregs anyway.

Always free here!



mumface26 said:


> hopeful its £7.95 per item on perscription in the uk. Dp mum is on a lot of meds and she spend around £30 a month.
> I think perscriptions should be free, its not our fault we need medicines from time to time!
> 
> Xxx

Not in the whole of the UK! Us lucky Welsh people get all prescriptions for free :happydance:


----------



## mumface26

If I start clomid tomorrow and all goes well my due date will be 20th Dec!!
I wont want anything for xmas, just a happy healthy baby <3


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Freeeeee when you're preggo! Not that you can take an awful lot when you're pregs anyway.
> 
> Always free here!
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> hopeful its £7.95 per item on perscription in the uk. Dp mum is on a lot of meds and she spend around £30 a month.
> I think perscriptions should be free, its not our fault we need medicines from time to time!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Not in the whole of the UK! Us lucky Welsh people get all prescriptions for free :happydance:Click to expand...

Dp lied on his last perscription and said he was a full time student :haha: tightwad!


----------



## Katerz

When I was prescribed iron tablets I said I had maternity exemption card and they didnt ask to see it! Was looking forward to using my free stuff card lolol!


----------



## nexis

I've had to facially admit defeat and take one born every minute off series link recording on my sky box. I caught a bit of it earlier when it was recording and I got really upset. It gets to me every so often but this particular episode was centred on young people, and they were showing a couple who were both 18 and had only been together a couple of months when she got pregnant. It annoys the hell out of me and I get so upset. DH cheered me up but I've finally admitted that I have to stop watching it.


----------



## mumface26

Nope! Cant watch one born or I cry and I cried at call the midwife when chummy said hello little bean to her baby :haha:
But yeah, annoying how folk who dont ttc get pregnant :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> The nurse called to say that my TSH levels are normal! YES!!! That is good news if I ever heard it. I did a little dance.
> 
> I then asked her about the throb and she said it's probably the babies just putting pressure on my lady parts. lol! She said if there is any leaking of fluid or something to definitely call back. She said it could be some kind of infection but at the moment I think it's just stretching and pressure from the twins being themselves. Twin Olympics as I call it.
> 
> I really hope in a few more weeks they will be kicking me. I know that with FTM it can take longer than 16 weeks but I hope at 16 weeks they start kicking me like crazy so I know they are in there.

When pregnant u have 40% more blood circulating your body= most in that area! Also I started thinking "was that a kick?" At about 18 weeks, by 20 I knew it for sure! I've heard it's often later with twins though as they can take it out on each other instead of mum!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface I'd be ecstatic now u don't have to take the provera u can go straight on clomid faster!!


----------



## mumface26

No clomid.....yet.....
I checked this morning as af was still spotting, but its like brown cm if that makes sense?
I rang the gynae and she said to take provera as it doesnt sound likr a 'real' period.
But if af comes heavy over the nxt few days in straight on clomid.
My body working against me.....AGAIN!


----------



## Aein

mumface, first time on this cycle whole day i got brown spotting and next day AF comes with light flow... so i think may be your body inducing AF to come, so just be calm and see what next i am sure you will getfliw in a days, good luck with Clomid 

Ghinspire, woow so now you must be relax, feel happy with your babies, they are loving their mom , hugs

Well i buy Clomid 10 Tabs in SAR 20, dun know is it costly here or no, but quite affordable for me looks so cheap ... here 2 nd cycle finished with Clomid, now waiting for next week for Dr appt


----------



## mumface26

I hope your right aein. But I usually brown spot at first then by morning im full flow.
My body is behaving like af is here I have headache, nausea, cramps and im tired.
Its the pcos, playing tricks!


----------



## mumface26

Still light brown cm........day 2 of provera to bring a real af.......


----------



## mumface26

Its getting thicker and darker but still very little of it. 
Oh how I hate my body :(


----------



## mumface26

just had a closer look and its tinged with red now but my liner is clean. If af comes I will start clomid


----------



## Aein

mumface, yes wait till AF show in full flush... best of luck dear


----------



## ghinspire22

My doctor told me exactly what days of my cycle to take Clomid. I would have hated to wait until my cycle started or didn't start.


----------



## Katerz

Mumface you're gonna drive yourself bonkers lol bloomin afs!


----------



## Aein

you are right Ghinspire, long wait is something which always stuck our mind :(

hey Katerz, how are you feeling? wt about your labor when it gonna be happen?


----------



## Katerz

Aein I don't knoooooow! Went to MW today who said baby has dropped so things are going in the right direction! Think baby is going to take some convincing to come out! Lots of walks and bouncing on the exercise ball for me I think


----------



## Aein

aww sounds cool Katerz, Good luck i'm deperately willing to see your happy healthy baby, muaaah


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Mumface you're gonna drive yourself bonkers lol bloomin afs!

I am bonkers mwuhahahaha :tease:


----------



## StellaBella24

Mumface: I had a similar issue on one of my clomid cycles. All research i did said count red flow as cd1


----------



## mumface26

Well ladies, af has arrived in full and it hurts. I came in from work at 9:15pm and the liner was clean but the toilet paper had brown cm on it (tmi!) 
Its almost midnight and within a few hours ive started cramping badly and afs coming out more now.
So tomorrow is cd1 and saturday is cd2 and also clomid pill no 1 :happydance:
So af wasnt messing with me after all! 
Tomorrow I will call the hospital and book my cd14 scan and then the doctors for cd21 bloods :happydance:


----------



## mumface26

Super strict healthy eating and lifestyle from now on!!!
No fizzy drinks, no processed food, no fast food, no biscuits or crisps.......dont care if im cooking each day we are eating healthy all the time. I dont want to mess this up.
Wow af is hurting now :(
Does anyone wear tampons at night? I always find my liners scrunch up in the night so im trying a tampon tonight. Hope its ok.


----------



## mumface26

Ive got a scan on 27/3 for my ovaries and a day 21 progesterone test on 4/4 :happydance:
Could potentially have a bfp by my birthday which is 22/4 :)


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Super strict healthy eating and lifestyle from now on!!!
> No fizzy drinks, no processed food, no fast food, no biscuits or crisps.......dont care if im cooking each day we are eating healthy all the time. I dont want to mess this up.
> Wow af is hurting now :(
> Does anyone wear tampons at night? I always find my liners scrunch up in the night so im trying a tampon tonight. Hope its ok.

I've never tried wearing tampons at night. I usually wear a nighttime always pad (longer than normal pads) and my period knickers :haha: I've got a few pairs of knickers that are quite tight fitting so the pad can't move about at all :)


----------



## mumface26

Its ok I got away with the tampon at night business. I went bed at 12pm and knew I had to be up.for 6am so I was safe. Prob wont do it again though id end up with tss knowing me.
I have big af pants too and a couple pair of old leggins ive cut into shorts are tight fitting so should hold things in place :haha:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Its ok I got away with the tampon at night business. I went bed at 12pm and knew I had to be up.for 6am so I was safe. Prob wont do it again though id end up with tss knowing me.
> I have big af pants too and a couple pair of old leggins ive cut into shorts are tight fitting so should hold things in place :haha:

My friend always says that every woman has at least one pair of period pants as she calls them :haha:


----------



## Katerz

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Its ok I got away with the tampon at night business. I went bed at 12pm and knew I had to be up.for 6am so I was safe. Prob wont do it again though id end up with tss knowing me.
> I have big af pants too and a couple pair of old leggins ive cut into shorts are tight fitting so should hold things in place :haha:
> 
> My friend always says that every woman has at least one pair of period pants as she calls them :haha:Click to expand...

Lol big ole comfy granny pants!


----------



## ghinspire22

Cycle days do matter with clomid. I was to take mine starting on cycle day 5. I remember it all very clearly.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> Cycle days do matter with clomid. I was to take mine starting on cycle day 5. I remember it all very clearly.

My clomid start tomorrow on cd2 through to cd6 :happydance:
Waited so long for this......


----------



## Katerz

I was cd2 - cd6 too woop excited for you!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I was cd2-cd6 too :)


----------



## Aein

i 'm also going with CD2 -CD6 .... my days ended so now waiting for Monday for my scan 
just back from DH friend's home after having a dinner, i really felt happy and relax as its first time during my starpy here in Riyadh to visit someone's home .... here a happy n tired weekend at its end


----------



## Katerz

Hubby is not talking to me this evening as we had an argument earlier. He is annoyed that I drove 15 mins to meet my sister earlier. I think he thinks I should stay in doors all day just in case I go into labour...he doesn't seem to understand I can't stay in staring at the same 4 walls...it's starting to drive me mad staying in all day! Agghhhh! 

I totally get that he worries but its driving me mad. It doesn't help that his trainee at work keeps feeding him horror stories making him worry more!

Blah rant over!


----------



## ghinspire22

Men are silly. My husband doesn't want me lifting things. I think that the spotting has stopped. Fingers crossed it doesn't come back. I hope that those little babies are ok.


----------



## Aein

Katerz, yes i'm sure its his care towards you, i understand this drive make you crazy and its also hard to spend time alone IN, but for sone days talk.. do as you DH said.. go talk with him, relax him i'm sure he will feel better, good luck


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all.
Had a small bleed Tuesday. Went to hospital and heard heartbeat. Doc checked my cervix but all was fine.

But today i have been having contraction type pains. It happened once or twice during day but in last hour or so its back and more frequent. 

What dya think? Of course it would happen friday night when docs are closed.
Reeeeaaaallly dont want to sit up hospital fo hours waiting to be seen again but a little worried


----------



## Katerz

Stella, could it be braxton hicks? I'm not sure when exactly they start? I don't ever seem to have had them!

I will take them off you if you like...get this one moving!


----------



## mumface26

Stella maybe baby is having a growth spurt and your uterus is growing with it? 

Cd2 today, day 1 clomid.......down the hatch!


----------



## StellaBella24

I looked up braxton hicks and it says 'painless contractions'. Some of these stopped me.in my tracks! It has eased this morning so i'll wait and see. We got our 20weeks scan on friday.

Goodluck with the clomid mumface...it feels good knowing something should be happening now :)


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Hubby is not talking to me this evening as we had an argument earlier. He is annoyed that I drove 15 mins to meet my sister earlier. I think he thinks I should stay in doors all day just in case I go into labour...he doesn't seem to understand I can't stay in staring at the same 4 walls...it's starting to drive me mad staying in all day! Agghhhh!
> 
> I totally get that he worries but its driving me mad. It doesn't help that his trainee at work keeps feeding him horror stories making him worry more!
> 
> Blah rant over!

When dp goes into a mood I look out the window and say "dont worry, the world is still there dear!" sarcastic yes but is anything really the end of the world?
Dp says when im 30 weeks I am to take a taxi to the tram stop then take the tram to work because its a 'smoother' ride than a bus :haha: 
Im finishing work at 37 weeks and I am looking forward to been off. I hate my job and im quite a homey type person anyway.
Also if clomid#1 works I wont have to work over xmas which is always a nightmare when u work in mail order customer services :haha:


----------



## Katerz

We are friends again today lol! I'm bored out my box though!

I stopped at 37 weeks ish too. Our team ended up covering the phone team (which isnt our actual job!) and I was getting sick of the a-hole callers...my tolerance of stupid people has dropped whilst being pregnant and I got into a few too many arguments on the phone ooooops!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> We are friends again today lol! I'm bored out my box though!
> 
> I stopped at 37 weeks ish too. Our team ended up covering the phone team (which isnt our actual job!) and I was getting sick of the a-hole callers...my tolerance of stupid people has dropped whilst being pregnant and I got into a few too many arguments on the phone ooooops!

Im on the phones allllll daaaaayyy 12pm til 8pm and its dull. I dont get into arguments now. I work for a catalogue and get major discounts. Got a list of baby things I will orser when my time comes :smug:
Customers come on all guns blazing wanting an argument but not from me. I will remove charges, give goodwill discounts etc because if it was to escalate to a team leader they would only do the same.
Seem to have found inner calm recently, I wonder how long it will last?


----------



## ghinspire22

I feel like my body temp has changed and I am running hot. It worries me because I worry that I am having a fever or something. I am typically 96-97 degrees but I am 98.6 today. I just worry that something is wrong. Fevers and sickness goes around.


----------



## mumface26

GH maybe its part of pregnancy, those hormones can do whacky things.

So I finally understand the result of dp sperm test. His motility was slightly under but the fs said.not to worry as the count was very high. After lots of web searches I found my answer!
I cant remember how much sperm they test but this website said that they only now check for 32% motility instead of 50%. Dp was 22% but the fs said his count was 99million so he wasnt very worried.
I however am a teeny bit concerned, dp is now on zinc and vitaminC, he has reduced his intake of sugary and fatty processed food alot and tried to move more during the day at work rather than staying at his desk. 
But now im here thinking hhmmm 22% instead of 32%......so I have to remind myself if the fs said all was good then all is good........right??


----------



## mumface26

And here is where I got my spermy curiosity answered...
https://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art29799.asp

You will have to scroll down the page if u were to open the link.
The words were progressive motility which means "this measure of motility demonstrates that the sperm have a good purposeful forward motion giving them a sense of direction which is vital for them to reach their destination." (from the webpage)

All this has really made me think. When baby is older and in school I will go back to collge and study nursing, then my chosen field will be gynocology where I would help women like us concieve. 
Im serious its very intresting all of this.


----------



## mumface26

Sorry if it doesnt make sense I should have said that dp's progressive motility was 22% (10% below the average)


----------



## mumface26

Noo wait im wrong! Right, its rapid progressive motility which they look for is 25%, dp was 22% because when our gp read his result the gp said you are only 3% under :happydance:
And I think the concieve plus will help us alot!

I have 30 clomid tablets, 6 month supply and they dont expire til june 2015. I will save them for next time lol!


----------



## Katerz

Hubs had reduced motility I can't remember what the numbers were, I told him to pack up the fags and cut down his boozing! Also made him take father to be supplements! Some days he would look at me as if I had two heads! Well it all paid off!

He popped to the shop this evening for munchies and presented me with a whole pineapple to munch on to get things moving! Tut he is getting rather impatient!


----------



## bobbielynn

Hello ladies! I was diagnosed with PCOS at the age of 19 when our second child was just 8 months old. We've been ttc for 5 1/2 years for #3 and starting first round of Clomid on Wednesday days 5-9!


----------



## Aein

mumface, i read the WHO article and yes they say 32% for progressive Motility under normal...
see my DH has 20% .... i felt its low very hardly i put him on medicines, also taking multivitamins, zinc enriched food, soecially pomegranate juice and pumpkin seeds i'm giving him daily, let see where the result ends


----------



## mumface26

bobbielynn said:


> Hello ladies! I was diagnosed with PCOS at the age of 19 when our second child was just 8 months old. We've been ttc for 5 1/2 years for #3 and starting first round of Clomid on Wednesday days 5-9!

Good luck on the clomid!! Im on my 2nd clomid tablet today. 
Do you have irregular periods? I was given provera to start mine but af came on her own the day I started provera. I have been told to take it on cd8 for my nxt af but if the clomid works there wont be an af !


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Hubs had reduced motility I can't remember what the numbers were, I told him to pack up the fags and cut down his boozing! Also made him take father to be supplements! Some days he would look at me as if I had two heads! Well it all paid off!
> 
> He popped to the shop this evening for munchies and presented me with a whole pineapple to munch on to get things moving! Tut he is getting rather impatient!

Dp says he will feed me curries towards the end :haha:
My sis reckons she induced her own labour, on her due date nothing happened. So the next day her friend took her to the trafford centre and she walked around the shops for ages (that place is huuuuuge). The next day she awoke with back pain and delivered my neice at 2:07am the following morning :):)

Ive put dp on zinc and vitaminC, he doesnt smoke or drink and I stopped smoking 5 yrs ago.. Dp says when the sperms meet the egg they have a duel over it, they battle with swords and stuff for the egg ..... It was funnier when he was describing it, I think he plays too many ps3 games :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> mumface, i read the WHO article and yes they say 32% for progressive Motility under normal...
> see my DH has 20% .... i felt its low very hardly i put him on medicines, also taking multivitamins, zinc enriched food, soecially pomegranate juice and pumpkin seeds i'm giving him daily, let see where the result ends

My dp was 22% but if thats measured from 32% id say its pretty good.
Keep them on vitamins and good diets, what else can we do?


----------



## sammiexsue

i was diagnosed with PCOS about 7 years ago and after 2 years we finally started our family!!!!


----------



## mumface26

sammiexsue said:


> i was diagnosed with PCOS about 7 years ago and after 2 years we finally started our family!!!!

Congratulations! Did you take any meds such as clomid whilst ttc?


----------



## mumface26

Omg just weighed myself and I am horrified I have gained almost 9lb since I last lost weight!
I must be ok because my bmi is 28 and my fs was ok with that. But im not happy
Back on the rabbit food for me :haha:


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Hubs had reduced motility I can't remember what the numbers were, I told him to pack up the fags and cut down his boozing! Also made him take father to be supplements! Some days he would look at me as if I had two heads! Well it all paid off!
> 
> He popped to the shop this evening for munchies and presented me with a whole pineapple to munch on to get things moving! Tut he is getting rather impatient!
> 
> Dp says he will feed me curries towards the end :haha:
> My sis reckons she induced her own labour, on her due date nothing happened. So the next day her friend took her to the trafford centre and she walked around the shops for ages (that place is huuuuuge). The next day she awoke with back pain and delivered my neice at 2:07am the following morning :):)
> 
> Ive put dp on zinc and vitaminC, he doesnt smoke or drink and I stopped smoking 5 yrs ago.. Dp says when the sperms meet the egg they have a duel over it, they battle with swords and stuff for the egg ..... It was funnier when he was describing it, I think he plays too many ps3 games :haha:Click to expand...

Hahhh Call of duty: TTC style! 

I'm off to see my friend and her 6 year old twin boys...maybe they will
scare the baby out lolol.


----------



## Aein

yea mumface, we just take care from our end with diet and medicines
but i felt this thing too much, last october DH take medicibes for 21 days ahd then stopped
i asked him again and again to take but he didnt and in result this month start his test came with low motility result again :( thanks God now he's taking them again

tomorrow is my scan, i also try to look nearby pharmacy for concieve plus too


----------



## Aein

bobbielynn said:


> Hello ladies! I was diagnosed with PCOS at the age of 19 when our second child was just 8 months old. We've been ttc for 5 1/2 years for #3 and starting first round of Clomid on Wednesday days 5-9!

Welcome dear and good luck with Clomid :flower:


----------



## Aein

sammiexsue said:


> i was diagnosed with PCOS about 7 years ago and after 2 years we finally started our family!!!!

woow that's good luck of yours Samm, really when i look around all Mothers and preggo Womend who suffer from PCOS as they symbol for us, a hope for us and soon we all who TTC will achieve our target :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ghinspire22

I swear when I am pregnant I feel like I pee myself with all the discharge. So strange...


----------



## Aein

ghinspire22 said:


> I swear when I am pregnant I feel like I pee myself with all the discharge. So strange...

ohh, Ghinspire is discharge common during pregnancy??


----------



## nexis

Welcome bobbielynn and sammiexsue :hi:

I went to doctors on Friday about my tablets and while I was there I asked about my cd 21 bloods from last October seeing as I don't know when I'll be back to hospital. She said they showed I hadn't ovulated but that the numbers that showed that eggs were growing was within normal range and that because my cycles are around 30-35 days not to put too much stock in the results as I may be ovulating later and obviously a test too early wouldn't show it up. Still don't know what's going on though so it's neither here nor there really. I'm going to see what length this cycle is then I'll try to work out when ov might be and bd plenty around that time.


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> yea mumface, we just take care from our end with diet and medicines
> but i felt this thing too much, last october DH take medicibes for 21 days ahd then stopped
> i asked him again and again to take but he didnt and in result this month start his test came with low motility result again :( thanks God now he's taking them again
> 
> tomorrow is my scan, i also try to look nearby pharmacy for concieve plus too

If my dp was on meds for sperm and he stopped id crush them up and mix them into.his food :haha:
I do 95% of cooking in our house so I could easily sneak it into his chilli or one his many cups of tea :):):)


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> Welcome bobbielynn and sammiexsue :hi:
> 
> I went to doctors on Friday about my tablets and while I was there I asked about my cd 21 bloods from last October seeing as I don't know when I'll be back to hospital. She said they showed I hadn't ovulated but that the numbers that showed that eggs were growing was within normal range and that because my cycles are around 30-35 days not to put too much stock in the results as I may be ovulating later and obviously a test too early wouldn't show it up. Still don't know what's going on though so it's neither here nor there really. I'm going to see what length this cycle is then I'll try to work out when ov might be and bd plenty around that time.

Do u think they might put u on provera to give you a garanteed day 21 result? Thats why my fs wants me on provera from cd8 for 21 days.
Apparantly the big O occurs 14 days before af shows and im assuming full flow not the spotting prior to af.
Xx


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Welcome bobbielynn and sammiexsue :hi:
> 
> I went to doctors on Friday about my tablets and while I was there I asked about my cd 21 bloods from last October seeing as I don't know when I'll be back to hospital. She said they showed I hadn't ovulated but that the numbers that showed that eggs were growing was within normal range and that because my cycles are around 30-35 days not to put too much stock in the results as I may be ovulating later and obviously a test too early wouldn't show it up. Still don't know what's going on though so it's neither here nor there really. I'm going to see what length this cycle is then I'll try to work out when ov might be and bd plenty around that time.
> 
> Do u think they might put u on provera to give you a garanteed day 21 result? Thats why my fs wants me on provera from cd8 for 21 days.
> Apparantly the big O occurs 14 days before af shows and im assuming full flow not the spotting prior to af.
> XxClick to expand...

I doubt they'd give me provera as I now have a regular cycle thanks to the met. The doctor said they should have just asked for the test to be done later on in the cycle around when they thought I would ov, rather than where you'd test for a "normal" 28 day cycle. I was just gonna count back 14 days from af to try to figure out when I might ov.


----------



## mumface26

I guess so nexis, anything from 22 to 38 days is classed as normal. 

Has anyone on here taken clomid and felt depressed? I dont know could be af or the nauseating thought of work tomorrow, clomid can make me as depressed as it wants it will be worth it for a baby!


----------



## mumface26

My wisdom tooth is playing up again. It aches and the pain has travelled up and given me a headache :(
I will be brave! Its eased off a little since I swished mouthwash around it. Hoping I just got some food caught in it and it was come away after a few more brushes.
Now I know why babies are so cranky when teething it bloody hurts!!


----------



## Aein

mumface, that was the porblem in November i was in my home country so he didnt take medicines, in Dec when i back he refused to take them and this NO continues till Feb , and here main porblem i cannt go outside alone else i go myself and purchased medicines :/

amazing today morning i put my temp in BBT and it showed i Ovulated on CD8 .... ehhhh
let see today evening scan what result showed, my mind is stuck :/ 

also from last many days, my right side of nose bleeding, its not like flow but i felt to clean nose when i do blood came :( surely i will consult any physician today :(


----------



## Aein

mumface, Clomid was good for me in both cycles but what my elder sister diagnosed, she said you look depressed very weak and its because of medicines , even DH said this too


----------



## mumface26

Guess what girls?? I can afford to go part time when baby is here :happydance:
I currently do 36 hrs a week but ive worked it out and I can slip down to 30 hours per week and work 10am til 4pm :happydance:
I just hope my work place will accept my change of hours. Its all to do with childcare really so tyey shouldnt have a problem with it. Anyway thats ages away but I cant wait!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> My wisdom tooth is playing up again. It aches and the pain has travelled up and given me a headache :(
> I will be brave! Its eased off a little since I swished mouthwash around it. Hoping I just got some food caught in it and it was come away after a few more brushes.
> Now I know why babies are so cranky when teething it bloody hurts!!

I hope your toothache goes away, it's the worst :( I had all of my wisdom teeth taken out when I was 12, as they came through way too early and I already had overcrowding. Most people I know have problems with their wisdom teeth now so I'm glad I don't have any.


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> My wisdom tooth is playing up again. It aches and the pain has travelled up and given me a headache :(
> I will be brave! Its eased off a little since I swished mouthwash around it. Hoping I just got some food caught in it and it was come away after a few more brushes.
> Now I know why babies are so cranky when teething it bloody hurts!!
> 
> I hope your toothache goes away, it's the worst :( I had all of my wisdom teeth taken out when I was 12, as they came through way too early and I already had overcrowding. Most people I know have problems with their wisdom teeth now so I'm glad I don't have any.Click to expand...

They are very reluctant to take them out these days. I have had afew infections in them within the last year. 
Ive got paracetamol and its helped, also took my mouthwash to work to use after dinner.


----------



## Katerz

Hubby gets bad toothaches and swears by orajel or something like that


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> My wisdom tooth is playing up again. It aches and the pain has travelled up and given me a headache :(
> I will be brave! Its eased off a little since I swished mouthwash around it. Hoping I just got some food caught in it and it was come away after a few more brushes.
> Now I know why babies are so cranky when teething it bloody hurts!!
> 
> I hope your toothache goes away, it's the worst :( I had all of my wisdom teeth taken out when I was 12, as they came through way too early and I already had overcrowding. Most people I know have problems with their wisdom teeth now so I'm glad I don't have any.Click to expand...
> 
> They are very reluctant to take them out these days. I have had afew infections in them within the last year.
> Ive got paracetamol and its helped, also took my mouthwash to work to use after dinner.Click to expand...

I didn't know they were reluctant to take them out these days. That would explain why my SIL and DH's cousin both have braces to sort their problems. They both had braces when they were younger but then their wisdom teeth came through and means that they can't bite properly so they've both had to have them again. I've never had braces as I used to have quite a bad phobia of the dentist and it would of only been to correct my one front tooth that crosses over the other one a bit. I did look into having one last year, as obviously now I wish I had it done while I was in school but the NHS wouldn't do it so I would of had to go private and it would of cost a fortune.


----------



## mumface26

Clomid side effects....??

Just had a hot flush and now feeling a little light headed ?

Either way its worth it for a bfp :)


----------



## Katerz

I can't remember what side effects I had with clomid but I tended to take it at night to avoid side effects during the day. Seemed to work I think?!


----------



## Aein

Ladies!

so today scan goes well, i really felt ashamed when Dr who scan me, asked me how are you and you are again here for study :( i say its nt in my hand, i wish to come for pregnancy scan asap :/

today scan showed i Ovulated today, right ovary follicle was seen irregular in shape and size of 18.7 
i was little bit amuzed so i asked Dr last month it was at CD17 and now at CD11, so she replied its Clomid who's making O early or late

now Progesterone to start from 22 March, i look for concieve plus or preseed but not found, and dr said to do sex today night and again in 12hours :/

ehhh... many questions are again in my mind :s


----------



## ghinspire22

Aein said:


> Ladies!
> 
> so today scan goes well, i really felt ashamed when Dr who scan me, asked me how are you and you are again here for study :( i say its nt in my hand, i wish to come for pregnancy scan asap :/
> 
> today scan showed i Ovulated today, right ovary follicle was seen irregular in shape and size of 18.7
> i was little bit amuzed so i asked Dr last month it was at CD17 and now at CD11, so she replied its Clomid who's making O early or late
> 
> now Progesterone to start from 22 March, i look for concieve plus or preseed but not found, and dr said to do sex today night and again in 12hours :/
> 
> ehhh... many questions are again in my mind :s

Well ovulation is half the battle and since you did ovulate that's a really good sign!


----------



## mumface26

Aein can you order the concieve plus or preseed on the internet?

Af is leaving off now ive just spotted all day so we can get bd'ng incase I ovulate early :)
Dp is only working for 2 days next due to his holidays so he will have lots of energy for bd'ng as next week.is my ov week :happydance:
He gets tired in the week hes up from 6am so hes almost snoozing by 10pm :haha:


----------



## Aein

good luck with oing mumface


----------



## StellaBella24

Gdluck tonight Aein.xxxxx


----------



## Katerz

Oohhh hopefully there will be a couple more bfp's very soon, keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies!

Been feeling a bit peculiar this evening, think things maybe on the move, I hope so anyway!


----------



## StellaBella24

I would be going mad thinking about every pain and movement Katerz!!!
Hope things happen for you soon.

Ur right, it does feel like we are close to a few more bfps soon. GL mumface and Aein.xx


----------



## Katerz

I've spent most of the evening googling stuff! It's as bad as the TWW symptom spotting lol!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Cycle days do matter with clomid. I was to take mine starting on cycle day 5. I remember it all very clearly.
> 
> My clomid start tomorrow on cd2 through to cd6 :happydance:
> Waited so long for this......Click to expand...

Mine was 3-9, although cos I hadn't had a period in 4 months so really it was like 120 but fs just said "let's call this day 3 just so we have something to call cd21 for bloods" 
He said it didn't really matter what say as long as u took it 5 days


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Oohhh hopefully there will be a couple more bfp's very soon, keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies!
> 
> Been feeling a bit peculiar this evening, think things maybe on the move, I hope so anyway!

So if we dont hear from you for a while are we to assume baby katerz is on their way?
take care!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Noo wait im wrong! Right, its rapid progressive motility which they look for is 25%, dp was 22% because when our gp read his result the gp said you are only 3% under :happydance:
> And I think the concieve plus will help us alot!
> 
> I have 30 clomid tablets, 6 month supply and they dont expire til june 2015. I will save them for next time lol!

I have 12 months worth and I only used one! Hubby says in a few months I should go off the pill again and just NTNP


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I only had night sweats mumface but some people get all the horrible side effects! 
Today I'm off to buy munchkin some new clothes- he started at 00000, then 0000 now 000 and his legs are starting to fill them! I read babes who's legs are restricted in too tight suits have problems with their leg development and walking so always make sure they fit right !


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Oohhh hopefully there will be a couple more bfp's very soon, keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies!
> 
> Been feeling a bit peculiar this evening, think things maybe on the move, I hope so anyway!
> 
> So if we dont hear from you for a while are we to assume baby katerz is on their way?
> take care!Click to expand...

Lol I hope so!


----------



## mumface26

Awww I cant wait to buy baby clothes. Im always tempted to buy a little pack of sleep suits or a set of bottles but then I dont want to tempt fate.
I am however crochetting a big floor blanket out of my odments of left over wool. It looks very 70's at the moment. I'll stick a pic in my avatar in a moment and show you.


----------



## mumface26

My baby blanket! Ive got loads of wool from my mum and bits left from other projects so.its going to be huge. I cant knit very well but I love to crochet.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> My baby blanket! Ive got loads of wool from my mum and bits left from other projects so.its going to be huge. I cant knit very well but I love to crochet.

I'm crocheting DH a blanket so he can stop nicking my leopard print one :haha: I'm not amazing at crochet cos I have issues with getting my head around things like that when trying to follow written instructions (cos of dyslexia). I have no probs if someone shows me a few times but I don't know anyone who crotchets lol


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> My baby blanket! Ive got loads of wool from my mum and bits left from other projects so.its going to be huge. I cant knit very well but I love to crochet.
> 
> I'm crocheting DH a blanket so he can stop nicking my leopard print one :haha: I'm not amazing at crochet cos I have issues with getting my head around things like that when trying to follow written instructions (cos of dyslexia). I have no probs if someone shows me a few times but I don't know anyone who crotchets lolClick to expand...

Dp's mum taught me to crochet. She can make sweaters but all I can do is granny squares amd scarves. 
If you type in crochet on youtube there are so many videos you can follow. I cant read crochet patterns but following the videos are good.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> My baby blanket! Ive got loads of wool from my mum and bits left from other projects so.its going to be huge. I cant knit very well but I love to crochet.
> 
> I'm crocheting DH a blanket so he can stop nicking my leopard print one :haha: I'm not amazing at crochet cos I have issues with getting my head around things like that when trying to follow written instructions (cos of dyslexia). I have no probs if someone shows me a few times but I don't know anyone who crotchets lolClick to expand...
> 
> Dp's mum taught me to crochet. She can make sweaters but all I can do is granny squares amd scarves.
> If you type in crochet on youtube there are so many videos you can follow. I cant read crochet patterns but following the videos are good.Click to expand...

That's a good idea :flower: I can crochet a couple of different types of crochet iykwim? Like I'm doing DH's blanket in treble crochet but I can't only do rows lol so it's stripey, but he likes it so I suppose that's good lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Awww I cant wait to buy baby clothes. Im always tempted to buy a little pack of sleep suits or a set of bottles but then I dont want to tempt fate.
> I am however crochetting a big floor blanket out of my odments of left over wool. It looks very 70's at the moment. I'll stick a pic in my avatar in a moment and show you.

I did lol. We had a few friends having babies so I'd pick up stuff whenever it was on sale to keep in a stash and make up hampers for them, but kept all the best bits for myself!


----------



## Aein

Thanks all Ladies,

mumface i cant order them because of we dun have what exactly our flat address 
DH said last night now O occur so let it go with this cycle as before, if no good luck this month too so we see for next month

and i'm sure for that time i will get info from where i can found this  

Katerz, good luck sweety i'm really praying and waiting for Junior Katerz <3 <3


----------



## Aein

I study on net and i got the point, that Ladies going with Clomid with their cycle, shoukd exoect Ovulation as soon as 3 days after last dose

so as i was on Clomid from CD2 to CD6 , so here as per Yesterday scan i Ovulated 4 days after last dose... 
its mean study is sumhow correct


----------



## Katerz

Nothing happened last night and niggles went away! Come oooon babeh!

Nexis & Mumface you should check out Pinterest there are looooaaads of crochet ideas on there...as well as a million other ideas for all sorts of other stuff lol!


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> I study on net and i got the point, that Ladies going with Clomid with their cycle, shoukd exoect Ovulation as soon as 3 days after last dose
> 
> so as i was on Clomid from CD2 to CD6 , so here as per Yesterday scan i Ovulated 4 days after last dose...
> its mean study is sumhow correct

Thats intresting. My last clomid pill is tomorrow so dp and I best get bd'ng as soon as possible!!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Awww I cant wait to buy baby clothes. Im always tempted to buy a little pack of sleep suits or a set of bottles but then I dont want to tempt fate.
> I am however crochetting a big floor blanket out of my odments of left over wool. It looks very 70's at the moment. I'll stick a pic in my avatar in a moment and show you.
> 
> I did lol. We had a few friends having babies so I'd pick up stuff whenever it was on sale to keep in a stash and make up hampers for them, but kept all the best bits for myself!Click to expand...

Dp's mum has bought a little watering can for when baby is older. They are avid gardeners and she says when they look after baby when he/she is older they can do the garden together and he can have his own flower bed :flower: so sweet!
Ive also ordered some cross stitch supplies to make a big abc wall hanging for babies room, cant wait to start it.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> I study on net and i got the point, that Ladies going with Clomid with their cycle, shoukd exoect Ovulation as soon as 3 days after last dose
> 
> so as i was on Clomid from CD2 to CD6 , so here as per Yesterday scan i Ovulated 4 days after last dose...
> its mean study is sumhow correct

I didn't ovulate til day 21 after my clomid. It took ages to work for me!


----------



## Aein

hopeful, yes may be as we all have different body with hormones work
last month i O at CD17, and this cycle at CD11, so it feel changing 

Mumface, good luck with Bding, i was unaware of Oing so early, my mind was around 15 to 20 but its change but hopefully i catch the cycle  

by the way what you all say, if we have one seen Follicle in our scan, after a month that follicle develops or not?? it remains in body or dissolve with Mensis??


----------



## nexis

Found an amazing site for learning all about crochet. Even I managed to get my head around the instructions :haha: I've just started trying to make myself a beanie hat, so we'll see how that turns out. I've included the link below :)

Crocheting for Dummies


----------



## ghinspire22

I wish I had the patience to do crafty things. I feel like I am not one of those ladies. 

Things like that would really help distract me from feeling anxious all the time. 

April 1st can't get here soon enough. I will be 16 weeks and maybe the babies will show their genders to me. I just want to make sure that all is ok. 

I don't know if this anxiety will ever stop. Seriously. I'm fine the week I go to the doctor but then after that...a week passes and I'm back to anxiety time.


----------



## Aein

i'm also not into knitting or stiching work, but i really want to do as i've nothing to de here in home all day
will try to get Crochet stuff here

Ghin dear some days left so you will be happy more when you come back from scan <3 <3


----------



## nexis

I can't knit, waaaay too complicated. I like all crafty things, I'll pretty much have a go at making anything. We didn't have a stand for the iPad at one point so I made one out of cardboard :haha: it worked brilliantly til we managed to buy one. I made us some magnets for out fridge too as I needed some more and a sign for the wall- my friend has one made of wood that she bought at a craft fair year ago and I loved it so I made us one out of cardboard and sewed some hearts to go with it. Even though some things I try to make come out looking really awful I enjoy having a go.


----------



## Aein

nexis thats great dear, you are surely a lady having long thin fingers, means totally artistic <3

DH asked me in morning after BDing, so pregnancy showed in same day?? how you get you are preggo?? lolz 1 year passed in TTC and he asked me just today, i told him things sometimes show early, sometimes late its all different for everyone 

m i right Ladies??


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> I can't knit, waaaay too complicated. I like all crafty things, I'll pretty much have a go at making anything. We didn't have a stand for the iPad at one point so I made one out of cardboard :haha: it worked brilliantly til we managed to buy one. I made us some magnets for out fridge too as I needed some more and a sign for the wall- my friend has one made of wood that she bought at a craft fair year ago and I loved it so I made us one out of cardboard and sewed some hearts to go with it. Even though some things I try to make come out looking really awful I enjoy having a go.

Yeah I like making things. I love cross stitch its my fave, dp got a subsctiption to cross stitch crazy for xmas. Got too many projects on at the moment and im still stitching a snta sleigh ride from xmas :haha:
If I didnt have crochet or cross stitch I would go insane with ttc, it takes my mind off things.


----------



## nexis

Aein said:


> nexis thats great dear, you are surely a lady having long thin fingers, means totally artistic <3
> 
> DH asked me in morning after BDing, so pregnancy showed in same day?? how you get you are preggo?? lolz 1 year passed in TTC and he asked me just today, i told him things sometimes show early, sometimes late its all different for everyone
> 
> m i right Ladies??

Nope I have fat fingers :haha:



mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> I can't knit, waaaay too complicated. I like all crafty things, I'll pretty much have a go at making anything. We didn't have a stand for the iPad at one point so I made one out of cardboard :haha: it worked brilliantly til we managed to buy one. I made us some magnets for out fridge too as I needed some more and a sign for the wall- my friend has one made of wood that she bought at a craft fair year ago and I loved it so I made us one out of cardboard and sewed some hearts to go with it. Even though some things I try to make come out looking really awful I enjoy having a go.
> 
> Yeah I like making things. I love cross stitch its my fave, dp got a subsctiption to cross stitch crazy for xmas. Got too many projects on at the moment and im still stitching a snta sleigh ride from xmas :haha:
> If I didnt have crochet or cross stitch I would go insane with ttc, it takes my mind off things.Click to expand...

I find if I keep my hands busy I smoke less :blush: I keep meaning to give up but not managed it so far. If I get pregnant I will stop though.


----------



## Katerz

Bouncing on the ball...getting fed up with pineapple! Too much of it makes you have a carpet mouth lolol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Bouncing on the ball...getting fed up with pineapple! Too much of it makes you have a carpet mouth lolol

It's the bromelin that supposedly induces labour- the hard core bit in the middle yuk! And u need to eat at least 8!


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Bouncing on the ball...getting fed up with pineapple! Too much of it makes you have a carpet mouth lolol
> 
> It's the bromelin that supposedly induces labour- the hard core bit in the middle yuk! And u need to eat at least 8!Click to expand...

I have told hubby I have to eat like 1 gazillion of them for it to take any effect...couldn't let this one go to waste though lol


----------



## Aein

Good luck Katerz...

Nexis, hahaha its mean study about finger shape comes false, lolz


----------



## Aein

Ladies,

i aint felt good since Yesterday evening, feeling myself with empty mind, just grabbing hubby, forcing him not to do anything just grab me and talk with me :/
DH surprised m nt using my Lappy, no Tab no updates with friends whats going on
and i slept very hardly, and awaken since 4am .. no sleep nuthing 
and now during cleaning home i felt little pinching on right side... Oing has gone so whats this disturbing me ... why m feeling like this with no sleep :/


----------



## mumface26

Last day on clomid and hopefully my last ever. Apart from 3 hot flashes I have been fine with it. Lets hope its now deep in my system and doing its magic [-o&lt;
af has left town so we are bd'ng every other night incase I ov early. Not had any since before my l&d and I miss dp :hugs:

Aein lets hope this pinching is a good sign :thumbup:
I think we all have phases where we cant sleep well and we feel down.

Katerz....according to your pregnancy ticker you have about 2 days to go :happydance: Good luck!
If it were me my family would be placing bets on weight and when I will have it by :haha: I won £5 when my last nephew was born I bet he would weigh 8lb 4, he came out 8lb 3 and I was the closest. I bought him a teddy bear with my winnings lol


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Bouncing on the ball...getting fed up with pineapple! Too much of it makes you have a carpet mouth lolol
> 
> It's the bromelin that supposedly induces labour- the hard core bit in the middle yuk! And u need to eat at least 8!Click to expand...
> 
> I have told hubby I have to eat like 1 gazillion of them for it to take any effect...couldn't let this one go to waste though lolClick to expand...

Bleehh I hate pineapple. It has a odd texture :sick: its just......wrong :haha:
Do u ever play music to baby? Dp has some big headphones which I will put on my bump and educate him in good music, play it sofly of course. My middle nephew used to go very quiet when pink floyd dark side of the moon album was played. He was really cranky one afternoon and my sis put the cd on then......silence! Shes a floyd fan and thats her fave album to drive too so he prob heard it in the womb.


----------



## Katerz

There is a few days difference with my dates and the scan dates, but I doubt baby will turn up on either haha! 

Yeh we play music hubs mostly plays Michael Jackson (he is obsessed!) I play all sorts of random stuff!


----------



## Aein

woow best if luck with this cycle mumface, i just pray both of us get this round as final round if clomid, <3 <3


----------



## Aein

Katerz, i,m curious to know how are you feeling this time, any fear or happy... very concious... whats going inside you


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> There is a few days difference with my dates and the scan dates, but I doubt baby will turn up on either haha!
> 
> Yeh we play music hubs mostly plays Michael Jackson (he is obsessed!) I play all sorts of random stuff!

Mj music is kewl! I grew up on queen, bowie and buddy holly my dad was a huge fan. And now I have them on my mp3 on my phone. My sis and bro were (still are) metal heads and my other sis was rnb. My oldest sis likes 80's stuff.
I like the above and all of stuff. Id rather take my son/daughter to a thrash metal concert than a 1d or beebet gig :haha:


----------



## Katerz

Aein said:


> Katerz, i,m curious to know how are you feeling this time, any fear or happy... very concious... whats going inside you

I'm feeling ok at the moment, a mixture of excitement and a bit of impatience! I haven't got a lot of fear as I know the baby has to come out one way or another and im under no illusion its gonna hurt! Lol.

It's the not knowing when exactly it's going to happen which is bugging me a bit! I like to be prepared for stuff but obviously it's up to baby when they arrive!

Won't be long now :)


----------



## Katerz

Ugh 1D and beiber are banned so is that annoying Taylor swift bird!

When I was growing up my
Mum played all the old stuff like Beatles and stuff and my dad loves rock and metal so I'm sure they will educate LO! One of hubs brothers loves glee so he is banned from playing music to LO!! Lol


----------



## mumface26

Took my last clomid pill today and I feel very slight cramps. 
We are to bd every other day now incase I ov early. Dp is very confident this will be the one!
I hope he is right


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I will be keeping my fingers crossed 4 u 2 get a little clomid bubba too!!!

Question ladies- how many kids do u want and what age gap do you want?


----------



## sugarpi24

2 kids and close together....when I get my first I wanna try for our second :) hubby thinks I'm crazy and says the first one will be a trail run and then we will think about #2...lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> 2 kids and close together....when I get my first I wanna try for our second :) hubby thinks I'm crazy and says the first one will be a trail run and then we will think about #2...lol

We always said that too then after the emergency Caesar hubby said no more then this morning he said let's have another!!


----------



## Katerz

I would like 3 hubs says 4! I think a 3-4 year gap would be nice but who knows what will happen!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> I would like 3 hubs says 4! I think a 3-4 year gap would be nice but who knows what will happen!

I don't want a gap that big but also wonder how long it will take to conceive number 2


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol hopefully mine will be that way...I dint want a big gap either just incase I cant get pregnant again. But we will see. If it takes me this long to conceive #1 I can only imagine how long it will #2 :( I'm so ready for #1 :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> Lol hopefully mine will be that way...I dint want a big gap either just incase I cant get pregnant again. But we will see. If it takes me this long to conceive #1 I can only imagine how long it will #2 :( I'm so ready for #1 :(

Where are u upto now Hun? You've done a few clomid rounds right?
Also I guess the difference is in 2 months ill be 28 so I'd like to have them all done by 30!


----------



## mumface26

I would like 2 close together. When we have our first id like to ntnp for a while to see what happens.
The pregnancy hormones might re-jig things and balance my hormones correctly so the clomid may go in the bin :)
Dp isnt sure. He says see how we feel after #1 is here. Dp worries too much about boring money but my mum bought 5 up on one income so 2 should be a breeze on 2 incomes.

Bd last night. I lay with a pillow underneath me for half an hour to make sure we had no escapees :haha:
Prob wont ov til next week but incase my body decides to do it early we have it covered.
We didnt use the concieve plus coz I didnt need it....tmi.....very unusual for me to have any form of cm after af so we took it as a good sign.


----------



## Aein

good luck with Bding mumface, and you are doing right to start BDing early
see my case here, i Ovulated myself this time and as early as CD11 after last dosage on CD6

from last three night i'm awakening exactly at 4am with wierd dreams :(
feeling constipation, gassy and really very tired


----------



## Aein

I always love kids, i was in grade 9 when my niece born, and i love her too much
sometimes i talk with DH so show him my wish for twins, my opinion its better to have two babies together born, together grewup hahaha same age childs
but rest all upon our luck, whatever we got single or twin, healthy one i need always


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> good luck with Bding mumface, and you are doing right to start BDing early
> see my case here, i Ovulated myself this time and as early as CD11 after last dosage on CD6
> 
> from last three night i'm awakening exactly at 4am with wierd dreams :(
> feeling constipation, gassy and really very tired

When are you going to test?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> I would like 2 close together. When we have our first id like to ntnp for a while to see what happens.
> The pregnancy hormones might re-jig things and balance my hormones correctly so the clomid may go in the bin :)
> Dp isnt sure. He says see how we feel after #1 is here. Dp worries too much about boring money but my mum bought 5 up on one income so 2 should be a breeze on 2 incomes.
> 
> Bd last night. I lay with a pillow underneath me for half an hour to make sure we had no escapees :haha:
> Prob wont ov til next week but incase my body decides to do it early we have it covered.
> We didnt use the concieve plus coz I didnt need it....tmi.....very unusual for me to have any form of cm after af so we took it as a good sign.


I think 2 won't cost much more- u can cloth nappy and breast feed- or number 1 would b off formula by number 2 anyway. And if they're close they can share toys etc


----------



## Aein

mumface i've no idea, may be after 10dpo
last month i buy a tester which test positive 1 week before AF... so may be i used that


----------



## mumface26

Good luck with testing aein!

Car seats. A conversation about car seat came up between dp and I last night. All my sisters had rear facing where they face the back of the car. If they were to crash or do an emergency brake babies head would fly forward and fatally injure them if they faced forward.
Dp wants front facing so he can see baby. But thats so dangerous! Baby is going rear facing, end of. Besides most carseats for ages 0-1year are rear facing anyway.

Any thoughts on this from the mums on here?


----------



## Katerz

Ours is rear facing, am haven't really thought about what we will do after a year or so.


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Ours is rear facing, am haven't really thought about what we will do after a year or so.

When they are older or bigger they can go front facing in bigger seats.
The travel system I want from work comes with rear facing car seat.
https://www.fashionworld.co.uk/shop...s478/product/details/show.action?pdBoUid=7403
I luuuurv this buggy its awsom! Theres a review on youtube about it.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface don't let him forward face a baby. Look up forward facing vs rear facing on YouTube and you'll see what happens to a forward facing bub in an accident! They call it internal decapitation because their neck can't handle the thrust forward if you suddenly brake or hit something and it can actually snap the spine. Whereas rear facing their head is just pushed further back in the seat in the same position they are already in. 
Australia has the loosest car seat safety laws in the world they only enforce rear facing til 6 months laws but most other countries its the law to have them rear facing til 1-3 years. Also carseat should be on middle seat so he's not affected by getting t boned either side. Oh and the seats are both ways u just turn it around. Mine has a line on it that says "rear facing til 6 months and shoulders at this height" and then u just turn it to face the front. 
I have a mirror on the back headrest too so I can see jace in the rear view mirror and I have a remote on visor so I can turn on lights n music on it if he's upset :) if u want ill take a pic tomoz to show u


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ill be keeping jace rear facing as long as possible. It's only the law til 6 months here but the longer u leave them the safer. I will til his legs are uncomfortable. 
Also re travel system- I hated them at first now I wish u got one!! I spent $500 on my valco pram n hated it- sold it for 250 (used it 6x!!) and bought a 2nd hand strider plus for 150 (bargain!!) I LOVE my strider!!!!


----------



## Katerz

Ooh like that travel system Mumface.

We got an oyster system cus it folds up super small to fit in my teeny yaris!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Ooh like that travel system Mumface.
> 
> We got an oyster system cus it folds up super small to fit in my teeny yaris!

I have an aurion (do u guys have them over there?!) and I struggle to get pram in my car! On my 2nd pram already.


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface don't let him forward face a baby. Look up forward facing vs rear facing on YouTube and you'll see what happens to a forward facing bub in an accident! They call it internal decapitation because their neck can't handle the thrust forward if you suddenly brake or hit something and it can actually snap the spine. Whereas rear facing their head is just pushed further back in the seat in the same position they are already in.
> Australia has the loosest car seat safety laws in the world they only enforce rear facing til 6 months laws but most other countries its the law to have them rear facing til 1-3 years. Also carseat should be on middle seat so he's not affected by getting t boned either side. Oh and the seats are both ways u just turn it around. Mine has a line on it that says "rear facing til 6 months and shoulders at this height" and then u just turn it to face the front.
> I have a mirror on the back headrest too so I can see jace in the rear view mirror and I have a remote on visor so I can turn on lights n music on it if he's upset :) if u want ill take a pic tomoz to show u

Yes omg I think ive seen it! Is it the one with the grandad narating it and hes got shoulder braces and metal things in his head? Awww so sad :(
I tell dp rear facing only. He dsnt understand as never had babies in his small family. He wants to see they are ok. But for the first few weeks I will ride in the back with baby anyway.
The mirrors sound a great idea :thumbup:


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> I will be keeping my fingers crossed 4 u 2 get a little clomid bubba too!!!
> 
> Question ladies- how many kids do u want and what age gap do you want?

As many as we can. DH is from a family with a lot of kids, as his Mum got remarried when we'd been together about a year. She has DH and BIL and her husband has 3 kids, who've all got partners and the one daughter has a 3 year old. DH also has 4 cousins who he was close to when he was little as they're all pretty close in age. I come from a reasonably big family (on my mums side, dads side has naff all people still alive, dad only has one brother and he's never had kids) As for age gaps, I'm not overly concerned as my sister and I are 18 months apart and hated each other as kids, but DH and his bro are 2 years apart and get on perfectly and SIL gets on great with both her brothers who are 3 years and 6 years younger than her, so I don't think being close in age always necessarily means they'll be close. Also, with all the trouble we're having ttc #1, I don't think the age gap will really be something we'll end up having much say in. We've never discussed how many we'd like but I'd be happy to leave it open and see how things go. There's absolutely no way I'm going back on cerazette though. It'll be condoms or nothing :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> I will be keeping my fingers crossed 4 u 2 get a little clomid bubba too!!!
> 
> Question ladies- how many kids do u want and what age gap do you want?
> 
> As many as we can. DH is from a family with a lot of kids, as his Mum got remarried when we'd been together about a year. She has DH and BIL and her husband has 3 kids, who've all got partners and the one daughter has a 3 year old. DH also has 4 cousins who he was close to when he was little as they're all pretty close in age. I come from a reasonably big family (on my mums side, dads side has naff all people still alive, dad only has one brother and he's never had kids) As for age gaps, I'm not overly concerned as my sister and I are 18 months apart and hated each other as kids, but DH and his bro are 2 years apart and get on perfectly and SIL gets on great with both her brothers who are 3 years and 6 years younger than her, so I don't think being close in age always necessarily means they'll be close. Also, with all the trouble we're having ttc #1, I don't think the age gap will really be something we'll end up having much say in. We've never discussed how many we'd like but I'd be happy to leave it open and see how things go. There's absolutely no way I'm going back on cerazette though. It'll be condoms or nothing :haha:Click to expand...

I don't know what cezarette is but I'm on the mini pill, I wasn't going to use anything but didn't wanna risk getting pregnant (as unlikely as it is!) so soon after c section.
But yeah as for the gap= we really have no say in it do we.


----------



## mumface26

Yippeeee! I have just been asked if I want to change my hours at work. Mon to weds would be 9-5 (bliss) and thur fri will stay the same at 12-8pm (crap) I said yes because when baby arrives I cant stay on 12-8 forever its just not practical. Its not garanteed they just want to know who would be willing to change.
I miss the 9-5, 12-8 is ok but im not home til 9:15pm and dp is half asleep by then and my tea has gone soggy in the oven :haha:. Dp works 8-5. So it would make sense to do the same hours as him. He would be ok in the evenings with bub but would be best if they were 2 of us.
Bubs not even here yet but I cant help but plan ahead.


----------



## mumface26

Age gaps dont bother me. 
But having said that im considering going back to college and then on to uni. I really want to be a midwife and in 3 years our loans will be paid off so I could go part time at work and study. 
I dont know, its hard to plan ahead sometimes. Cant stay in shit jobs forever I want to be something.
My sis is 34 and went back to college age 29 after having 3 kids. Shes now in 2nd yr of uni studyimg to be a nurse. Its never too late.
So if we ntnp or ttc#2 soon after #1 it could put studying back a few years.
But its never too late to go to college.


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all! 
We hve our 20week scan tomorrow morning!!!!!!!

Sooo excited i dont think i'll sleep (that may be an exaggeration as i'm exhausted!)

Cant wait to see bubba and check all is ok aaaaannnd hopefully find out if we're having a boy or girl. 

Fx'd its legs are open and the sonographer is helpful :)


----------



## mumface26

Wow stella keep us updated :)
I can understand your excitement, I couldnt sleep the night before I started clomid :haha:

Ive got my follie scan on weds and im kinda looking forward to that......seeing my overies.....!
I wonder if they are still enlarged?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi all!
> We hve our 20week scan tomorrow morning!!!!!!!
> 
> Sooo excited i dont think i'll sleep (that may be an exaggeration as i'm exhausted!)
> 
> Cant wait to see bubba and check all is ok aaaaannnd hopefully find out if we're having a boy or girl.
> 
> Fx'd its legs are open and the sonographer is helpful :)

I miss that excitement! And the anxiety of peeing on a stick and praying!!


----------



## Katerz

One of my cats won't leave me alone tonight...I wonder if she knows something I don't?! Lol


----------



## Katerz

Good luck with your scan Stella so exciting!


----------



## Aein

Stella, good luck with your scan dear, <3

Katerz, praying for you dear may someone knocking on the tummy <3


----------



## StellaBella24

Thanks girls.

Hope ur holding on ok Katerz.xx

Mumface, i remember feeling like i was taking back some control when i took my first clomid round. GL


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> One of my cats won't leave me alone tonight...I wonder if she knows something I don't?! Lol

Ha! My friend says cats can sense pregnancy....? Maybe we give off a scent when pregnant.
So if dp mums cat wont leave me alone in a few weeks I will take it as I good sign :haha:


----------



## Skyybow

Hey all!! Just popping in! It's been awhile..hope everyone is moving along positively!! :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Hey mumface you've been trying since my birthday! :)...but :( ive been trying since June 11th (my moms bday) :)


----------



## Katerz

Weeeeelll still only one of me! The messages asking where baby is have started rolling in!

Mum told me yesterday my nan has shingles and wasn't going to say anything and was going to come see baby (when they decide to make an appearance) anyway! Got me quite annoyed that did! The last thing I want is for a newborn to get chicken pox!!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Weeeeelll still only one of me! The messages asking where baby is have started rolling in!
> 
> Mum told me yesterday my nan has shingles and wasn't going to say anything and was going to come see baby (when they decide to make an appearance) anyway! Got me quite annoyed that did! The last thing I want is for a newborn to get chicken pox!!

Waaa nooo sickly people around baby please! 
Dp mum wants to be at the hospital whilst I give birth im like noooo waaayyy!! you can visot afterwards but please dont hang around.


----------



## Aein

Katerz m prating for you all time, just wanna see Junior Katerz and yes i can guess time is so near, good luck dear <3

5dpo ... feeling tired with backache, all night passed with headache on one side, bloating, and now feeling same like as AF is coming :(


----------



## mumface26

sugarpi24 said:


> Hey mumface you've been trying since my birthday! :)...but :( ive been trying since June 11th (my moms bday) :)

Yay birthday buds!
Im really praying for a birthday bfp, it could happen!


----------



## mumface26

Its march and its bloody snowing!! March should be about spring chickens and lambs nd daffodils not frosty the blinkin snowman grrrr I do hate snow so much.

Started day one of provera today as of cd8. Im a bit concerned because it says dont take if preggo or think you may be preggo and fs wants me on it for 21 days. When I stop I should get af if im not preggy.
Silly me didnt store fs tel no in my phone so will have to wait til monday now to call.
Last night I felt very mild cramping on both sides, it lasted 10 mins or so, do ovaries ache when developing follicals?


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Weeeeelll still only one of me! The messages asking where baby is have started rolling in!
> 
> Mum told me yesterday my nan has shingles and wasn't going to say anything and was going to come see baby (when they decide to make an appearance) anyway! Got me quite annoyed that did! The last thing I want is for a newborn to get chicken pox!!
> 
> Waaa nooo sickly people around baby please!
> Dp mum wants to be at the hospital whilst I give birth im like noooo waaayyy!! you can visot afterwards but please dont hang around.Click to expand...

I have this exact same problem! Its really stressing me as MIL is very overbearing and in your face.She has been slagging me off because I have said I do not want her at the hospital. She is very jealous that I am having my mum and hubs with me for the birth and has made it clear that its a silly idea! My mum and I are very close and I feel that she can give me the extra support that hubs may not be able to give...she's been there done that.

Anyway after numerous arguments with hubs I have said MIL can wait somewhere in the hospital not near the labour and delivery ward and I will make it clear to midwives that I don't want her popping her head in. I have also said she can come into maternity ward afterwarda only when I am ready and say she is allowed. I still do not understand why she wnts to wait...if for example baby arrives at like 9:30pm she has to wait until 2pm the next day when visiting time starts?! She is a 5 min drive from the hospital...it baffles me! I know she is excited as its her first grandchild...I totally get that but I wish she would respect my wishes and just back off. She keeps referring to baby as 'her' baby...it's something minor but it really annoys me! I guess the hormones don't help haha!


----------



## Katerz

Snow?! We got lovely sunshine here, I dunno how cold it is though I've not ventured out lol!


----------



## mumface26

My future MIL isnt too bad. But I will make it 10000% clear its strictly me and dp at the hospital. I want a water birth so no way is she seeing my bits and bobs :haha:
My own mum is easy with it all. When her grandchildren were born she stayed st home, she didnt sleep but still kept her distance. Im sure if my sisters (or brother) needed her she would be there like a shot.
It will be mil's first grandchild so she will be buzzing, I just hope shes not too buzzing :)


----------



## mumface26

Its bugging me in case clomid doesnt work. Im very excited but at the same time worried.
Its in the back of my mind about dp 22% rapid progeressive motility but if it was bad they would have stuck him on medication for it. Men can take clomid for low sperm count. Dp was joking if he took provera and clomid he would have af and ovulate :haha: hes daft! Dp with a sanitry towel in his grundies :)
Then he googled men on clomid and its improved sperm count for some men.
Oh no men having af? Would they cope??


----------



## mumface26

Skyybow said:


> Hey all!! Just popping in! It's been awhile..hope everyone is moving along positively!! :)

Welcome back! How are you?
:wave:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Weeeeelll still only one of me! The messages asking where baby is have started rolling in!
> 
> Mum told me yesterday my nan has shingles and wasn't going to say anything and was going to come see baby (when they decide to make an appearance) anyway! Got me quite annoyed that did! The last thing I want is for a newborn to get chicken pox!!
> 
> Waaa nooo sickly people around baby please!
> Dp mum wants to be at the hospital whilst I give birth im like noooo waaayyy!! you can visot afterwards but please dont hang around.Click to expand...
> 
> I have this exact same problem! Its really stressing me as MIL is very overbearing and in your face.She has been slagging me off because I have said I do not want her at the hospital. She is very jealous that I am having my mum and hubs with me for the birth and has made it clear that its a silly idea! My mum and I are very close and I feel that she can give me the extra support that hubs may not be able to give...she's been there done that.
> 
> Anyway after numerous arguments with hubs I have said MIL can wait somewhere in the hospital not near the labour and delivery ward and I will make it clear to midwives that I don't want her popping her head in. I have also said she can come into maternity ward afterwarda only when I am ready and say she is allowed. I still do not understand why she wnts to wait...if for example baby arrives at like 9:30pm she has to wait until 2pm the next day when visiting time starts?! She is a 5 min drive from the hospital...it baffles me! I know she is excited as its her first grandchild...I totally get that but I wish she would respect my wishes and just back off. She keeps referring to baby as 'her' baby...it's something minor but it really annoys me! I guess the hormones don't help haha![/QUOTE/|
> 
> I had this problem. I ignored it thinking itd go away- then I had an emergency c section all within 10 mins of arriving so didn't have to worry as there was no time to ring anyone!Click to expand...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://s11.postimg.org/l09saskvn/image.jpg
photo hosting

https://s4.postimg.org/7h683smtp/image.jpg
free picture hosting

https://s16.postimg.org/lor1ha4mt/image.jpg
free photo upload

https://s15.postimg.org/oh8o9w3yj/image.jpg
free image hosting

updated pics for u guys of my little dude!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Good luck with testing aein!
> 
> Car seats. A conversation about car seat came up between dp and I last night. All my sisters had rear facing where they face the back of the car. If they were to crash or do an emergency brake babies head would fly forward and fatally injure them if they faced forward.
> Dp wants front facing so he can see baby. But thats so dangerous! Baby is going rear facing, end of. Besides most carseats for ages 0-1year are rear facing anyway.
> 
> Any thoughts on this from the mums on here?


https://s7.postimg.org/gh70k4rnv/image.jpg
photo hosting


Mumface- this is my carseat set up. 
I can see him in the mirror when I look in my rear view mirror and it has a remote on my visor that I can use to turn on a light so I can see him and it plays lullabys.

BEST baby shower gift I got!!
So different to the 30 onesies and not something you'd think to buy yourself.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Cute photo's hopeful!! We also have a mirror so we can see her :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> Cute photo's hopeful!! We also have a mirror so we can see her :)


It is the best thing ever! I will now buy them for all my friends having babies! How is your little girl? Are u thinking of number 2 yet lol


----------



## Aein

i love littke junior, mashAllah grown up, happy n healthy baby, my huggies to him <3 <3


----------



## mumface26

Awww hopeful how handsom is your lil man?? <3<3
The mirror is great I will show dp. I think hes worried if baby is sick whilst hes driving he knows to pull over for a clean up :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Cute photo's hopeful!! We also have a mirror so we can see her :)
> 
> 
> It is the best thing ever! I will now buy them for all my friends having babies! How is your little girl? Are u thinking of number 2 yet lolClick to expand...

We are great thank you, I'd like to ttc in the summer, then she will be a year and a half when next one due if I managed to fall again, but hubby never says whether he is interested or not lol so who knows :shrug:


----------



## mumface26

Omg! Ok so it may be tmi but we r used to it by now on here....
I just checked myself, can just about reach my cervix and ive got lots of clear almost watery cm!
We bd on weds and ive showered twice since then so it cant be left over semen can it?
Ive got very mild cramps and feel on top of the world.
Maybe its early ovulation???
Omg dp isnt going anywhere this weekend :):):)


----------



## Aein

Good luck with Oing mumface, fx'd for you .... Huggggs


----------



## mumface26

Please be the bigO! Ive got pelvic cramps. On the bottom right of my back it feel lile someone is digging their finger in to me. Maybe im ov'ng from the right side :):)
Really need bd tonight :lol:


----------



## StellaBella24

Hope it is O for you mumface!

We are having.....a girl!!!!!!
Sooo excited! My mum's first grandaughter :)

Everything on scan was perfect. All the right sizes and shapes.xxxx


----------



## Kubb

Awww congratulations!!


----------



## mumface26

Stella thats fantastic news congratulations on team pink :happydance:


----------



## mumface26

Sorry to keep going on but I feel so great. Its cd8 and its so unusual for me to feel so :happydance: straight after af and its unusual for me to have cm on cd8!!
Im still at work and ive already hit my targets and im ploughing through work very fast too :smug:
Im excited the clomid may actually be working. I know it says it can dry up your cm but not everyone feels or even has the side effects.
Yep cervix defo feels high and a little softer than usual.
:sex: lotz of it I neeeeeddd :spermy:


----------



## mumface26

Kubb said:


> Awww congratulations!!

How r u kubb? My stitches werent disolvable afterall so my gp snipped them out.
How r u feeling?


----------



## Aein

woow congratulations Stella, happy for you
i also wish for a baby girl first, just because someone with me as my friend, who care for me, so do i <3 <3


----------



## Kubb

mumface26 said:


> Kubb said:
> 
> 
> Awww congratulations!!
> 
> How r u kubb? My stitches werent disolvable afterall so my gp snipped them out.
> How r u feeling?Click to expand...

Eeeeww....rather you than me :haha:
Urmmm... I'll send you a link to a tread I started today to explain how I feel...


----------



## Kubb

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/1789849-confused.html

Hope that makes sense. It seems easier than to just type it out again.
But to top it off I've got signs of jaundice from the trouble I'm having with my gallstones!

How are you?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Stella- congrats!!!!

Mumface!! Yay- just be sure u don't do what I do- I was CONVINCED I oved early- so I stooped dtd every 2nd day when I actually didn't ov til cd21 but luckily if dtd once that week anyway even though we were a bit over the routine! 
Oh and re bub sicking in the car- Jace is a very spewy bub but if he's gonna spew he does it the second I put him in carseat cos he gets kinda his legs folded up against his tummy to fit in. Also either way your partner should be pulling over to clean up spew- even forward facing it would be quite dangerous while driving! 

Mrs B- im the opposite, my husband wants another baby now! 

Aein- thank u, and how are u going in your two week wait?

Kubb- I'm off to read your thread!


----------



## Kubb

Hopeful - are you going to ttc again?


----------



## Aein

it was just worse hopeful afor last 3 days :( but today as DH was with me whole day so i felt bit relax
started progesterone and now trying to spend coming 5 days also with relax mode and make my mind for the test in coming week 

is this silly?? DH asked me we are BDing now as you Ovulated so why m taking medicine i just look at hisface :( is this the right thing that he stopped his medicine without consulting Dr , will his sperm motility increase by this way??


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kubb said:


> Hopeful - are you going to ttc again?

I would have immediately before but because of the c section I will wait a few months- plus I want to talk to my doc about how I will be monitored and if they will catch it early if my placenta starts to break down again as it was quite an
Emergency situation and they kept telling me "had you have been 10 minutes longer getting to the hospital....." And I worry if it didn't happen on a Sunday hubby wouldn't have been home to rush me straight to hospital etc. what I would like is weekly scans and a scheduled c section at 37 weeks as I know that's the earliest they'll do them. (my placenta failed at 38)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> it was just worse hopeful afor last 3 days :( but today as DH was with me whole day so i felt bit relax
> started progesterone and now trying to spend coming 5 days also with relax mode and make my mind for the test in coming week
> 
> is this silly?? DH asked me we are BDing now as you Ovulated so why m taking medicine i just look at hisface :( is this the right thing that he stopped his medicine without consulting Dr , will his sperm motility increase by this way??

No he should not stop! No point you having drugs to ovulate if his sperm are not of good enough quality to penetrate egg.


----------



## Kubb

Ah! That's got to be pretty scary really! When you fall pregnant next time I hope you'll have a smoother end to your pregnancy. I can't imagine how scared you must have felt! :hugs:
Have you healed ok? Does it leave a nasty scar or is it not too bad?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kubb said:


> Ah! That's got to be pretty scary really! When you fall pregnant next time I hope you'll have a smoother end to your pregnancy. I can't imagine how scared you must have felt! :hugs:
> Have you healed ok? Does it leave a nasty scar or is it not too bad?

Yes I am just lucky I live so close to the hospital! 
And here is my scar 2 weeks ago- I haven't taken one in a while and I'm breastfeeding at the moment.
https://s9.postimg.org/6t0bez8j3/image.jpg
image hosting free


----------



## Kubb

Wow! That's not actually as bad as what I thought it was going to be like! I think that's rather neat! Do you have to have a c/section next time or are you allowed to have a natural birth?


----------



## Aein

i felt creamy discharge plus very clear yellow brown spot on nappy after having all day cramps like AF is coming :/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kubb said:


> Wow! That's not actually as bad as what I thought it was going to be like! I think that's rather neat! Do you have to have a c/section next time or are you allowed to have a natural birth?

They give u the option I think but that's everything I wanna find out first. If I went natural and went over I'd be so anxious every day


----------



## Kubb

What would you want to do? 
My sister lives in Canada and she had to have a c-section with her first because he was breech and they wouldn't let her have a natural birth for her second because they said there's a chance she could have torn the scar open. Saying that, she is only 4ft 11. :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Kubb im so sorry to hear what you are going through.
Could you not ask....no....demand the hospital to bring the scan forward?


----------



## Kubb

I think it's because they're convinced I'm going to bleed so they've given me enough time to do it on my own without the help of tablets so I don't think they'd bring the scan closer.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kubb said:


> What would you want to do?
> My sister lives in Canada and she had to have a c-section with her first because he was breech and they wouldn't let her have a natural birth for her second because they said there's a chance she could have torn the scar open. Saying that, she is only 4ft 11. :haha:

Pretty sure I'd want the section. 
I don't want to
Spend the last few weeks stressing over every twinge/ cramp etc. and obviously my body isn't designed to carry to 40 weeks so I think a baby would be safer out than in !


----------



## mumface26

I dont know what to say. :hugs:
Im sending sticky vibes your way.<3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kubb have u done another hpt to see if its still dark?


----------



## Kubb

I understand how you feel, I'd be scared too towards the end of the pregnancy. Did you have any problems during your pregnancy?

No, I've not done anything. I don't have any tests left and to be honest, I'm scared to know the result :(
They said the sac has grown a lot but the baby hasn't since last week which is why they think a mc is on its way but then I don't understand how the lady last week could have missed the membrane where it's splitting for twins. 

I honestly don't know. I'm just going to have to hold on tight and wait for 2nd April to come!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kubb said:


> I understand how you feel, I'd be scared too towards the end of the pregnancy. Did you have any problems during your pregnancy?
> 
> No, I've not done anything. I don't have any tests left and to be honest, I'm scared to know the result :(
> They said the sac has grown a lot but the baby hasn't since last week which is why they think a mc is on its way but then I don't understand how the lady last week could have missed the membrane where it's splitting for twins.
> 
> I honestly don't know. I'm just going to have to hold on tight and wait for 2nd April to come!

Yes my blood pressure was up, I had to stop work at 33wks because of it they said if it got to 150/100 they'd medicate but only got to 140/95. 2 days before delivery it was down at my antenatal app but then that day they think it just randomly spiked through the roof causing blood clots behind placenta which started pushing it off uterus.


----------



## Kubb

Once you gave birth were you ok? Or did you have any problems after?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Once the wound started to heal and the staples were out I was ok. I had to stay in hospital 5 days so they could monitor if I'd need another blood transfusion and have a daily injection to stop the clots.


----------



## Kubb

I'm glad you recovered well :) you didn't have to wait long to start bonding with your beautiful boy. Hope motherhood is going well


----------



## hopefulfor1st

He is amazing. However the whole "all newborns do is sleep" thing is so not true here! 
He sleeps 11pm-4am and them 3x 20 minute naps through the day. And if he's not asleep I'm holding him or he's upset and screaming. Once he goes to bed at 11 I try get a load of washing on and clean up a bit and get a few hours sleep before 4am. 
The exception to the rule is he LOVES the carseat and the pram so if we are out he sleeps constantly (as long as your moving) he cries when u stop at lights lol. Of course when I'm out and about with him I can't sleep then! 
Oh and yes I have bought every moving bed/ swing there is but he still won't sleep at home, u get use to it though and it's not like I have to go to work or anything the next day


----------



## Kubb

Awwww he sounds like a little tinker!! I remember when my younger brother was a baby, I was 7 and all I remember is him crying ALL the time. He was the worlds grumpiest baby! He wasn't fun to have in the house at all until he was a lot older. 

Maybe Jace will outgrow his sleeping habits and will give you a better nights sleep. That's one thing I don't know how I'll cope with. I love my sleep!!!! And I need lots of it otherwise I'm a grumpy witch! 

May I ask you something?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Of course anything! Ask away!

I am getting use to the no sleep- hubby works alot so I don't expect him to help- and i know it won't be forever! And I know when he is older I will miss the cuddles during the night- just the 2 of us!


----------



## Kubb

That sounds really lovely. I can't being to imagine how amazing it must feel to hold him in the middle of the night when he should be sleeping. :blush:

After reading my situation, what's your gut feeling?


----------



## Kubb

:dohh: I just read what you said on the thread...:haha: should have read that first!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kubb said:


> That sounds really lovely. I can't being to imagine how amazing it must feel to hold him in the middle of the night when he should be sleeping. :blush:
> 
> After reading my situation, what's your gut feeling?


Frankly if be pissed off lol.
So inconsistent results!!
One says healthy singleton, one mis carrying twins?? 
If you'd had them at same hospital you'd be fuming lol.
Although some people miscarry one twin and carry the other fine maybe that's the case?! The first sonographers just saw the healthy twin and hb, and the second saw the bleed and unhealthy twin and didn't have as good a machine to pick up the 2nd hb or something?


----------



## 2013myyear

Hi I'm Chantelle 25 diagnosed with PCOS at 15 currently 5 MC's :-( I'd love to join your group if possible xx


----------



## Kubb

hopefulfor1st said:


> Kubb said:
> 
> 
> That sounds really lovely. I can't being to imagine how amazing it must feel to hold him in the middle of the night when he should be sleeping. :blush:
> 
> After reading my situation, what's your gut feeling?
> 
> 
> Frankly if be pissed off lol.
> So inconsistent results!!
> One says healthy singleton, one mis carrying twins??
> If you'd had them at same hospital you'd be fuming lol.
> Although some people miscarry one twin and carry the other fine maybe that's the case?! The first sonographers just saw the healthy twin and hb, and the second saw the bleed and unhealthy twin and didn't have as good a machine to pick up the 2nd hb or something?Click to expand...

I hope you're right! Even if I've lost one (if there is two) then I'd be so so happy that there's at least one there! 
My honest gut feeling after having a while to think about it is that it's over with now. My body just needs to catch up and accept it so I can move on.


----------



## Kubb

2013myyear said:


> Hi I'm Chantelle 25 diagnosed with PCOS at 15 currently 5 MC's :-( I'd love to join your group if possible xx

Hiya! :hi: 
Welcome to the group :) 
Sorry to hear about your 5 mcs :( hope your next pregnancy is a successful one :flower:


----------



## 2013myyear

[/QUOTE]
Hiya! :hi: 
Welcome to the group :) 
Sorry to hear about your 5 mcs :( hope your next pregnancy is a successful one :flower:[/QUOTE]

Thank you I really hope so to without meaning to sound selfish I feel like I deserve it soon x


----------



## Kubb

Of course it's not selfish, I think we all feel like that to be honest. Ttc is such a long winded, frustrating and heartbreaking thing sometimes. 
But we're pretty much or have been in the same boat so all the ladies here understand :)


----------



## 2013myyear

I've just noticed you Got your BFP :happydance: massive congrats wishing you all the best  xx


----------



## Kubb

Thank you...it's not as simple as that now though :( it's too long to explain :blush: I put up a link a few pages ago if you get bored and want to know what's happening :) you don't have to though. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/1789849-confused.html

Ah ^^ there it is. Xx


----------



## 2013myyear

Awww Hun I'm so sorry to hear that and I'm sending you all the luck in the world I know you don't know me but I'd love to to be keep updated and if you ever need someone to talk to or help along your journey my ears will always be ready to listen xxxx


----------



## Kubb

Thank you :flower: that really means a lot.

That goes to all of you lovely ladies for every bit of support you have given me. I can't put into words how much I appreciate you all being there, no matter how big or small I appreciate it all. :haha: I'm a poet and I didn't even know it!

I've just spend the last few hours balling my eyes out to myself. I think I've just got to come to terms with a loss. I can't imagine how there could possibly be another miracle happening for me to have 1 or maybe 2 healthy babies inside of me. Just conceiving was a miracle by itself so I'm not expecting another one in the same pregnancy! 
At least I now know I can fall pregnant so hopefully it'll just be a matter of time before we all get our babies! Somehow I will pick my feet up and I will again return stronger than ever, ready with my boxing gear on to kick pcos's butt with the rest of you ladies! :thumbup:

I will say though, just in case...if by some miracle I do have 1 or 2 healthy babies inside me then I will eat my hat and take back all my negativity! 

I better go and catch some beauty :sleep: oh boy do I need it!! It's 2.42am and my eyes are stinging from being so red and puffy! 
So goodnight or probably good morning to some of you...

Thank you again everyone, I mean that from the bottom of my heart. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kubb I want a photo of u eating a hat! But how pleasant if u find out all is good and there is a bubba there u will already be 8-9 weeks!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm getting ready for a hens do.... The theme is "op shop formal" I bought a really glam formal dress in eBay from a girl who'd used it as a bridesmaid dress but now I know a few if the others aren't dressing up n I don't wanna feel silly!!!


----------



## mumface26

2013myyear :wave:
Im sorry for your loses :( will doctors do investigations to find out why you had 5 mc?
Are you taking any meds for pcos?


----------



## Aein

2013myyear said:


> Hi I'm Chantelle 25 diagnosed with PCOS at 15 currently 5 MC's :-( I'd love to join your group if possible xx

Welcome on thread dear, sorry to hear your loss, hopeful soon fx'd on your way :flower:


----------



## Aein

Yesterday night was some relax for me after 3 nights,
tdy morning my BBT drops from coverline and also my chart crosshair confirmed into dark lines means as per BBT chart i Ovulated around CD8 .... dun jnow now where its going


----------



## Katerz

Welcome 2013 you'll find super support here :) x


----------



## 2013myyear

Thank you for all the kind welcomes , my doctors have never been very forthcoming with helping me , admitingly I made a few bad choices as a teenager that have not helped the situation but I feel like I'm judged for them :( x
Xx


----------



## mumface26

Still got that sharp prodding like pain on the bottom right of my back, it comes and goes.
Didnt bd last night dp was zonked out for 10pm, maybe not tonight either hes been roped into working today so he will be tired. He works longer hours than me and earns less?? How they work that out I dont know !
Well its snowing worse than yesterday. Its very windy too. For once we are stocked up on food so its just a quicky to the co op for me for bits. Im trying to eat everything and then do a big monster shop. whats the point in doing a full shop if u already have things to use up?
Hope dp isnt tired tonight, could really do with bd incase I ov early.
I know!! (light bulb top of head moment!) I will cook him a really nice dinner for when he gets home, get the place all nice and cozy for him so he can relax then ....... Drag him to bed :haha:


----------



## 2013myyear

mumface26 said:


> Still got that sharp prodding like pain on the bottom right of my back, it comes and goes.
> Didnt bd last night dp was zonked out for 10pm, maybe not tonight either hes been roped into working today so he will be tired. He works longer hours than me and earns less?? How they work that out I dont know !
> Well its snowing worse than yesterday. Its very windy too. For once we are stocked up on food so its just a quicky to the co op for me for bits. Im trying to eat everything and then do a big monster shop. whats the point in doing a full shop if u already have things to use up?
> Hope dp isnt tired tonight, could really do with bd incase I ov early.
> I know!! (light bulb top of head moment!) I will cook him a really nice dinner for when he gets home, get the place all nice and cozy for him so he can relax then ....... Drag him to bed :haha:

Snowing bad here also , lets hope for you his not tired lol! Xxx if he is Im sure you'll think of something 
Best of luck to you xxxx


----------



## nexis

Welcome 2013myyear :hi:

Kubb, I hope everything works out for for :hugs:

Sorry I've not been about for a couple of days, just been having one of those crappy down weeks. :dohh:


----------



## 2013myyear

nexis said:


> Welcome 2013myyear :hi:
> 
> Kubb, I hope everything works out for for :hugs:
> 
> Sorry I've not been about for a couple of days, just been having one of those crappy down weeks. :dohh:

Hope your feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Katerz

No snow down here it can stay away too don't fancy a slippery drive to hospital when LO decides to make an appearance!

Ooo Mumface that sounds like a good eve planned...he surely cannot resist!


----------



## Aein

Mumface , good luck with BDing <3

wb Nexis .... 

Katerz, wts going on ??


----------



## ghinspire22

Kubb, I want to say I'm thinking of you. MC is probably one of the hardest things I've ever had to overcome. I know for me I had a six week scan after my second BFP and I saw both heartbeats of my twins. (I'm having fraternal twins.) I'm not saying give up but I'm also saying prepare. But at least you know that you can get pregnant.


----------



## Katerz

Aein - nothing is happening! Not even a little twinge! Think this baby will need coaxing out!


----------



## ghinspire22

Get out the Caster Oil...one of my nurse friends took it and BAM baby was out.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> Get out the Caster Oil...one of my nurse friends took it and BAM baby was out.

If you research this is so bad. 
Babies have died from it.
It makes the uterus a hostile environment so baby goes "must get out" but often lead to a distressed foetus and meconium in waters (baby poops) which can cause blindness, deafness, ret ardation, pneumonia or death.

Plus it works by causing vomiting and diorrhoea therefore dehydration - not the best way to be in labour!


----------



## ghinspire22

I would never do it. I think for me I'm just going to schedule a c-section. I mean I know it's possible to vaginally deliver twins but I'm just getting the c-section. I'm scheduling so I know when it's happening.


----------



## 2013myyear

Don't blame you ghinspire22 I think I'd be the same xx


----------



## Katerz

My friend had her twinnies via the sun roof :)

As for caster oil the antenatal class lady said it acts like a natural laxative...think I'm steering clear of that! 

Will have to go for long walks and use the method which got baby there in the first place lol!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> I would never do it. I think for me I'm just going to schedule a c-section. I mean I know it's possible to vaginally deliver twins but I'm just getting the c-section. I'm scheduling so I know when it's happening.

While it is possible there's a high chance of the 2nd being breech or transverse once the first comes out and extra space is suddenly created.
Ill be having my next bub via repeat cs too.


----------



## Aein

i've seen in my family, that last days they drink hot milk having butter inside, it also make baby to come out easily, dun know how is it ??


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was in the shower and Dave was feeding jace, he comes in screaming "quick, get out, I've been pooped on! It's coming out the side of his nappy I'm holding it in with the spew cloth!" Bahaha


----------



## miss noodles

Hey ladies, I've not been around for weeks and weeks, I'm pleased to see some new faces and plenty of oldones too. I hope you're all doing okay and those of you in the UK are 'keeping warm' through the cold snap with a little you know what ;o)

I'd been doing so great at focusing on things other than my infertility, but over the past three weeks, three of my friends (including my bestie and one of my closest) have told me they're pregnant. My childless friends has reduced by half and, because they've all told me at 5 weeks and sworne to secrecy, I've not been able to off-load. My poor husband has had a very volatile woman on his hands (who also gave us chocolate for lent!)

Anyways, I'm over the worst of the shock and I'm now looking forward to meeting the gorgeous babies at the end of it. My own cycles have been messy to say the least - I went on the pill so I could foster, but gotmigraines and taken off it again, so iI'm back to TTC. We figured that it was a sign not to give up, so we've some how managed to wangle a referral to a specialist obstetrician to discuss conception on bipolar meds in the hope there's a way I can stay healthy and have a family.

Well, that's me all up to date. Take care of yourselves, I will be lurking x


----------



## katherinegrey

Just to let you all know I'm still lurking and rooting for you guys, sending lots of sticky baby dust your way!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Miss noodles! 
Hope u r ok, good to hear you are back at it- hopefully the "fresh start" will do u good!


----------



## mumface26

:wave: miss noodles welcome back! I hope you can work out ttc around bipolar medications. :hugs:

Hopeful that sounds funny lol! My dp is very squeemish when it comes to stuff that so he will never survive :haha: if it happened to dp i'd be like "well wash and change him then....!"

My plan with dp worked last night. I made him spaghetti and meatballs (on tight budget til pay day so noth fancy) and we sat and talked afterwards (sounds like a date lol) then we had an early night.
Im glad we bd'd. Hes off work most of next week so he wont be tired :)
Its freeeeeezing! The snow has stopped but its very windy. 
Going to my parents for tea later and to give my mum her birthday presents, shes 66 on wednesday :)
I also died my hair purple yesterday :smug: the red went orange. I need to wash my hair every day so reds never last. This purple looks almost black but in the light you can see purple.
Im doing bright pink streaks in a couple weeks.


----------



## nexis

Glad to hear from you miss noodles :hugs:

I'm thinking of getting my sister to bleach my hair so I can go proper red. Haven't made my mind up yet though.


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> Glad to hear from you miss noodles :hugs:
> 
> I'm thinking of getting my sister to bleach my hair so I can go proper red. Haven't made my mind up yet though.

I will need to bleach to go bright pink. The highlighting kits r on offer 2 for £7 in superdrug which is handy. I will need to bleach streaks then add the pink afterwards.
Im worried my hair will snap but if it does I will just cut it short like I did years ago. Grew back in no time.
Go for it nexis! Go bright red it will be cool.
I miss hairdressing. I had to quit due to bad contact dermatitis :( hated doing perms because the lotion stinks but loved doing colours.


----------



## Aein

Ladies,

i'm confused this time, i just check my cervix position and i saw my finger with brown blood :/ its not coming out yet
i'm in CD17, just 9 days past Ovulation ... i'm very annoyed whats this?? any idea AF cant come so early, what i do??


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> Ladies,
> 
> i'm confused this time, i just check my cervix position and i saw my finger with brown blood :/ its not coming out yet
> i'm in CD17, just 9 days past Ovulation ... i'm very annoyed whats this?? any idea AF cant come so early, what i do??

Can you do an early pregnancy test? It might be implantation? 
Other than that I dont know what to suggest.


----------



## Aein

mumface, yea in my mind also coming this thing because yesterday my temp drops coverline and it might be implantation

but is it ok to test on 9dpo or is it 7dpo (as per scan)?? may be test came negative :s
i even can not contact dr too :/


----------



## mumface26

Ha dp just very randomly said imagine us, in our 70's with grandchildren :rofl:
Omg! Not even carrying #1 yet! But it got me thinking! Me a grandma? Id be a cool granny, our generation are very diffrent to what our grandparnts were when they were our age. So I think we might be more 'down with the kids' as my mum puts it :)


----------



## mumface26

Aein you could do an early predictor test.
Maybe leave it a few days until cd21 and if af doesnt come then :test:


----------



## Aein

ummmm ok mumface, let leave it now for some hours let see wgat happened till night after that if need i do test in morning :/

yes our coming generation will be change as per our granny's one :D


----------



## StellaBella24

Even an early pregnancy test wont show up positive until 4 or 5 days after implantation. Maybe wait a little longer so ur not unecessarily disappointed Aein. 

I know i implanted on the Friday and had a light bfp on the Tuesday. Sunday and Monday was very negative (you can see how crazy/desparate i was with poas!!)


----------



## Aein

you are right Stella, 

i also talk with my Dr Cousin who lives nearby my city
she told me to put pad inside, observed it, dont go for test so early, relax calm yourself
if its AF will showed up else something else but decide later :/ just do complete bed rest put pilloe under your legs ... ehhhhh


----------



## Aein

i talked with Dr too and she said dun worry its normal, also dont stop taking Progesterone 
and if AF showed so visit hospital else no need 

DH put Prog inside Vagina and he said its looking with blood, even his fingers get blood too
but still on Pad its spotting :/


----------



## ghinspire22

I tested at dpo 16 and got a bfp. Patience is so important.


----------



## mumface26

My mum and dad are buying us the pram/buggy we want :happydance:
This is the one.......
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_150493_10001 
Comes with car seat and bassinet, wont get red, we wnt a black one.

my cm has gone wierd. Its very slippy and watery, no stretchy stuff yet but im only cd10 today.
Im worrying now about my scan on wednesday, I wonder if clomid has worked and is maturing some eggs??
Had too many sweets today and feeling sick :sick: serves me right!


----------



## Aein

Ghinspire, you are right ... so do i'm trying to do although it looks difficult but just one point in my mind, my AF cant be so early after 16 days, no way :/

mumface, i like the pram... last weekend i also saw a kids accessories shop named as 'Mamas and Papas' and i was pointinf each n everything and saying DH, i will buy this one for my baby, this too, this too lolz and he said ok ok we buy everything but first concentrate dor baby not on stuff , hahaha


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> Ladies,
> 
> i'm confused this time, i just check my cervix position and i saw my finger with brown blood :/ its not coming out yet
> i'm in CD17, just 9 days past Ovulation ... i'm very annoyed whats this?? any idea AF cant come so early, what i do??


Some people do bleed a little around ovulation time, or bleed from cervix irritation from sex, or even checking it. But being brown blood it means its old, so could be leftover from period


----------



## Aein

Hopeful, this is point i'm confused over, my scan at CD11 confirmed Ovulation, also my BBT chart showed Oing so spotting on this stage, wt means??
we haven't sex couple of days 1 or 3 so i thought may be Cervix irritated and i just try to check tdy and i didnt put finger so up i got blood on it :/ 

now i try to check my pad for some time, let see where it goes if AF trying to capture mecshe will showed up here very soon else wait wait n wait


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> My mum and dad are buying us the pram/buggy we want :happydance:
> This is the one.......
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_150493_10001
> Comes with car seat and bassinet, wont get red, we wnt a black one.
> 
> my cm has gone wierd. Its very slippy and watery, no stretchy stuff yet but im only cd10 today.
> Im worrying now about my scan on wednesday, I wonder if clomid has worked and is maturing some eggs??
> Had too many sweets today and feeling sick :sick: serves me right!

That's like my first pram- I sold it 2 weeks ago because I hated it lol. Because to use the basinet you have have the stroller and the basinet I had to have the pram/ stroller in my boot and the basinet to sit on top so it took up my whole boot and u drive a Toyota aurion (huge) 
I prefer a pram where the top clips off and u clip the other piece on so u only have to cart around the bit for the stage your up to, if that makes sense?! 
Plus turns out Jace hated it too. I think because the basinet is flat he hated being completely laid down when we went our staring at the roof and it irritated his reflux (reflux babies need to be sat up a bit even when sleeping) he is so much happier in- , and I LOVE my new strider plus!!!! And easier to fold up and takes up less boot space.

The only thing I can suggest is before u buy a pram ,practice folding/ unfolding and ask store if u can try it in your boot. I asked about folding and the lady did it and of course it looked easy when she did it!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> Hopeful, this is point i'm confused over, my scan at CD11 confirmed Ovulation, also my BBT chart showed Oing so spotting on this stage, wt means??
> we haven't sex couple of days 1 or 3 so i thought may be Cervix irritated and i just try to check tdy and i didnt put finger so up i got blood on it :/
> 
> now i try to check my pad for some time, let see where it goes if AF trying to capture mecshe will showed up here very soon else wait wait n wait


Did he confirm ovulation HAD happened or WILL happen? 
I would keep bd just to be safe lol


----------



## Aein

just googled Cyclogest effects somewhere and it was stated;

Medicines and their possible side effects can affect individual people in different ways. The following are some of the side effects that are known to be associated with this medicine. Just because a side effect is stated here does not mean that all people using this medicine will experience that or any side effect.

"Changes in menstrual cycle, such as earlier or delayed periods."

its mean if my cycle is disturbing, its because of Progesterone :/


----------



## Aein

hopefulfor1st said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful, this is point i'm confused over, my scan at CD11 confirmed Ovulation, also my BBT chart showed Oing so spotting on this stage, wt means??
> we haven't sex couple of days 1 or 3 so i thought may be Cervix irritated and i just try to check tdy and i didnt put finger so up i got blood on it :/
> 
> now i try to check my pad for some time, let see where it goes if AF trying to capture mecshe will showed up here very soon else wait wait n wait
> 
> 
> Did he confirm ovulation HAD happened or WILL happen?
> I would keep bd just to be safe lolClick to expand...

yes He confirmed it and Dr advised me for BDing tht night and next morning too 
it was on CD11 .... and tdy i'm on CD17


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful I would only use the bassinet if I was out on my own whilst im off work such as going to the shops, my parents or just going for a walk. If I was with dp in the car I would just use the car seat and artatch it to the stroller. 

Aein I hope you can find some answers soon and all will be well. Im hoping its implantation.

Afm im just gna keep bd'ng every other night and keep everything, except my legs, crossed :rofl:

:dust:


----------



## 2013myyear

Hey again ladies wondering if you could help I'm planing on going to the doctors tomorrow to finally put my foot down about getting tests and medication to help TTC successfully and go full term I'm wondering what anyone could recommend asking? X
Thank you in advance xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

2013myyear said:


> Hey again ladies wondering if you could help I'm planing on going to the doctors tomorrow to finally put my foot down about getting tests and medication to help TTC successfully and go full term I'm wondering what anyone could recommend asking? X
> Thank you in advance xxx

Do u get a natural period? Regular?


----------



## 2013myyear

No very irregular been known to go 4months I've tried asking for help before and I've always been told "give it time" "your still young" it's only now I know I NEED to demand these tests e.c.t xx


----------



## mumface26

2013myyear said:


> Hey again ladies wondering if you could help I'm planing on going to the doctors tomorrow to finally put my foot down about getting tests and medication to help TTC successfully and go full term I'm wondering what anyone could recommend asking? X
> Thank you in advance xxx

Yes put your foot down and get help and answers. 
I think you could as if they could put you on progesterone supplements to help maintain a pregnancy. Ive heard this can help.
Also ask for a full hormonal profile to check your levels are where they should be and if.not what can be done/taken to improve this.
Good luck and let us know how it all goes :dust:


----------



## 2013myyear

Writting all this Down to take with me got a notepad ready and waiting this WILL happen xxx


----------



## mumface26

When I first went to my gp about ttc I got the your still young garb. She then said the average age of conception is 32! I laughed and said id like to have had at least 2 by that age.
I think in the end my gp got sick of seeing me so he referred me after only 6 months.
But they knew I had pcos so to me they were delaying the inevitable (spell??!!)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

2013myyear said:


> No very irregular been known to go 4months I've tried asking for help before and I've always been told "give it time" "your still young" it's only now I know I NEED to demand these tests e.c.t xx

You could get tested- if you are insulin resistant then you could benefit from metformin it has regulated cycles for some like nexis. My doc checked me and said my pcos isn't IR so it'd do nothing for me. Also clomid induces ovulation and strengthens egg quality. And progrsterone suppositories between ov and 12 weeks will prevent mc. Some people use all these together


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> When I first went to my gp about ttc I got the your still young garb. She then said the average age of conception is 32! I laughed and said id like to have had at least 2 by that age.
> I think in the end my gp got sick of seeing me so he referred me after only 6 months.
> But they knew I had pcos so to me they were delaying the inevitable (spell??!!)

32 is the age at which it becomes harder to get pregnant! My friend went to doc and he said "hmm your 27, your past your reproductive prime it'll be hard"


----------



## 2013myyear

Totally know wot you mean I was diagnosed with PCOS at 15 and given the pill at that age I didn't really understand and it was never fully explained to me the pill made me sick so when I went back I was told to just wait till I was older and wanted to TTC , so when the time did come I went back and again was told all I could have was the pill because of my age I said no because I didn't want to be sick again so again told to wait and this is what I get every time :-(

hopefulfor1st
Thank you so much have written all that down xxx


----------



## mumface26

Im not IR eithet which is why my fs was confident with 50mg of clomid. She also said I have very good estrogen levels which from what I have researched is vital for egg production. Just need clomid to push it out :)
Im so cold tonight. Wearing a woolly jumper and my dressing gown and im still cold :(


----------



## 2013myyear

Questions and tests to ask doctor tomorrow
1 - why haven't I ever been tested for anything beforehand?
2 - I'd like blood tests to test my HCG levels
3 - could I have something like cervical weakness? 
4 - I'd like a laparoscopy to test further 
5 - is there medication to help me regulate and ovulate at a normal cycle?
6 - are you actually going to help me?

This is just a rough draft at what I'd like to know how does it sound? Xxx


----------



## Katerz

Questions sound good to me! Don't let them fob you off x


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> 2013myyear said:
> 
> 
> No very irregular been known to go 4months I've tried asking for help before and I've always been told "give it time" "your still young" it's only now I know I NEED to demand these tests e.c.t xx
> 
> You could get tested- if you are insulin resistant then you could benefit from metformin it has regulated cycles for some like nexis. My doc checked me and said my pcos isn't IR so it'd do nothing for me. Also clomid induces ovulation and strengthens egg quality. And progrsterone suppositories between ov and 12 weeks will prevent mc. Some people use all these togetherClick to expand...

I wasn't tested for IR, but metformin has totally worked for me. You can see in my signature how bad my cycles were and now I'm having regular cycles thanks to the met. Definitely worth asking about.


----------



## 2013myyear

Thank you I've just written it down  xx


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> When I first went to my gp about ttc I got the your still young garb. She then said the average age of conception is 32! I laughed and said id like to have had at least 2 by that age.
> I think in the end my gp got sick of seeing me so he referred me after only 6 months.
> But they knew I had pcos so to me they were delaying the inevitable (spell??!!)
> 
> 32 is the age at which it becomes harder to get pregnant! My friend went to doc and he said "*hmm your 27, your past your reproductive prime it'll be hard*"Click to expand...

I was 27 last month and I think I'd either burst into tears or hit a doctor if they said that to me. :grr:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> When I first went to my gp about ttc I got the your still young garb. She then said the average age of conception is 32! I laughed and said id like to have had at least 2 by that age.
> I think in the end my gp got sick of seeing me so he referred me after only 6 months.
> But they knew I had pcos so to me they were delaying the inevitable (spell??!!)
> 
> 32 is the age at which it becomes harder to get pregnant! My friend went to doc and he said "*hmm your 27, your past your reproductive prime it'll be hard*"Click to expand...
> 
> I was 27 last month and I think I'd either burst into tears or hit a doctor if they said that to me. :grr:Click to expand...

I think she did the 2nd! I'm 28 in 2 months and my doc had been at me for a while to ttc (we didn't no bout the pcos but I know him quite well)
Ps. She had her bubba in December- also a clomid bub


----------



## hopefulfor1st

2013myyear said:


> Questions and tests to ask doctor tomorrow
> 1 - why haven't I ever been tested for anything beforehand?
> 2 - I'd like blood tests to test my HCG levels
> 3 - could I have something like cervical weakness?
> 4 - I'd like a laparoscopy to test further
> 5 - is there medication to help me regulate and ovulate at a normal cycle?
> 6 - are you actually going to help me?
> 
> This is just a rough draft at what I'd like to know how does it sound? Xxx

1. They don't worry about it til ttc cos nothing can cure it anyway
2. Ill try find my blood test stuff for u
5. If metformin is suitable for u it is a long term medication that does regulate (like nexis)
Clomid is more likely to get u pregnant but its just a "that month" solution to make u ov and hopefully u catch the egg that month


----------



## 2013myyear

Thank you Hun I'm getting so nervous now I made the mistake of taking a test because of all these feelings and the dr saying how I would pass tissue within 24hours ish and it's still showing dark line :-( xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've heard it can take weeks for hcg to drop have u had an ultrasound?


----------



## 2013myyear

I had what I know as an internal ultrasound on Thursday and bloods and showed empty sac and they said "very low" HCG levels xx so confused right now :-( on my pervious MC's within 3/4 days I've always shown BFNs xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hmm when was the u/s? I'd be asking for another soon! 
I can't find my papers but I know the blood test is pretty standard it checks about 6 things to confirm pcos (testosterone, FSH, LH, etc - don't know if you've had these recently?) also some docs test for insulin resistance some don't. But if your blood sugar is off it can stop ovulation but I don't know if that can cause the miscarriage too


----------



## Aein

hopeful, i agree with you after age of 32 its called difficult to concieve and see i'm gonna touch 32 in coming Novembet, so i am worried about :(

my both sisters got preggo naturally within 6 months after marriage, no infertility seen in my family cousins also, but God is taken my exam ... really thisntime m weaping and nuthing is in my hand nuthing


----------



## mumface26

Arrrgghhh had a nightmare last night! I dreamt I was at my follicular scan and they said clomid had no effect on me what so ever :sad1: I dreamt they upped my clomid to 150mg and that the hospital was my old school?? Then I was walking home in tears telling my mum on the phone I was completly broken :(:(
Then I woke up and it took me a few moment to realise it was a dream. I checked my phone and it was 6:30am then I had another nauseating feeling.........its monday, nearly time to get up for work and the weekend is like 10000 years away :hissy:
I couldnt sleep after that, I felt upset then was thinking what if I have no eggs maturing??


----------



## mumface26

My mum had me aged 39 naturally and by accident so theres lots of hope for you 30 somethings!
I will be 27 on april 22nd a year to the date we started ttc. I said to dp we will be parents by my next birthday, now I feel ive let him down :( I know its not my fault but y'know......
We will bd like theres no tomorrow this week, especially if I get good news on wednesday! But im npt relaxing on the bd until af is due then if its a late ov we got it covered :)


----------



## Aein

mumface, be hopeful you will see reverse in reality, thumbs up for you dear <3 

i call DH at work at asked him to make plan i want to visit Dr tdy evening, let see what he decides :/


----------



## mumface26

Aein I think seeing a dr would be good at least it would put your mind at rest.
My best friend is coming with me on wednesday, incase its bad news she will wipe my tears. Dp has hassle trying to get time off work if the appointment isnt for him.
Im going to ask them if my ovaries are still enlarged because my surgeon said they appeared 'normal' during my l&d.


----------



## Aein

yes mumface you are right, and see today i dun think so its spotting how its ver light flow but it is
i should go and ask her why alk this? is Progesterobe effecting my cycle? if its AF so definitely my Clomud 3rd round will start

munface, my DH is my friend, my family this time... i've no one around me all are in home town country :/


----------



## 2013myyear

Morning ladies ive been to the drs and I'm not gonna lie I feel a lot happier I've posted everything they've said in https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1791175-my-eventful-journey-6.html#post26298453 feel free to take a look
How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## mumface26

2013myyear that sounds like excellent progress to me! Super good luck with it all and your doctor sounds fantastic!
I sae a female doctor to begin with who wasnt helpful. Then I saw another one months later who was preggo herself so she arranged bloods for me and sperm test for dp etc, then it was a male doctor who finally referred me after he was satisfied with dp sperm test.


----------



## mumface26

By the way, memory boxes sound so sweet. My sis had a still birth at 36 weeks so I bet she has something to remember her by :flower:


----------



## 2013myyear

I've always seen males really and its never fazed me and was actually my OH who suggested talking to a woman about it all and I'm really glad he did  I do love my memory boxes my dream is to one day be continuing with it as they grow older. Xx
How are you today Hun? Xxx


----------



## Kubb

mumface26 said:


> By the way, memory boxes sound so sweet. My sis had a still birth at 36 weeks so I bet she has something to remember her by :flower:

:cry: How heart breaking!! Getting to that stage and then losing everything! Your poor sister. :( I hope she coped ok, well, as best as someone can in that situation. :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kubb any progress? Bleeding?

Mumface what cd are u on? 
And my mum had my sister at 38 by missing ONE pill! 

2013myyear going to read, if its not long its 1040pm here. Gotta sleep when bub does lol


----------



## mumface26

Kubb said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> By the way, memory boxes sound so sweet. My sis had a still birth at 36 weeks so I bet she has something to remember her by :flower:
> 
> :cry: How heart breaking!! Getting to that stage and then losing everything! Your poor sister. :( I hope she coped ok, well, as best as someone can in that situation. :flower:Click to expand...

It was back in 98 I was only 12. She had been ttc for a few years with mc's. She already had a ten yr old daughter. Anyway, she not felt baby move for a day, went to A&E and it was bad news. We went to see her in the hospital and baby looked like she was sleeping. First time id seen my dad cry.
She got sterilised soon aftet as couldnt cope with another loss. 15 years on ses fostering 2 teenage girls and a 5 yr old boy and is now a grandma! Shes happy but I cant help but think what goes thru her mind sometimes. 
Xxx


----------



## 2013myyear

Did post and not sure where it went :-( 

mumface26 aww massive hugs to your sister xxx glad she got her rainbow baby xxx
hopefulfor1st awww Hun thank you and I have to say his gorgeous think you've got alittle heartbreaker on your hands there xxxx


----------



## Katerz

Welllll D day is here and no signs of bambino.

Had an argument with hubby over his mum waiting at the hospital whilst I'm in labour...told him I don't want her there but he isn't really listening...having a very fed up day today!


----------



## 2013myyear

Are you feeling any twinges hun? Any sign? Sorry I'm nosey 
And the way I see it your the one in labour you decide who's there hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Kubb

hopefulfor1st said:


> Kubb any progress? Bleeding?
> 
> Mumface what cd are u on?
> And my mum had my sister at 38 by missing ONE pill!
> 
> 2013myyear going to read, if its not long its 1040pm here. Gotta sleep when bub does lol

No progress yet. No bleeding, no spotting, nothing. Nothings changed at all, everythings the same. Although, my boobs are getting sorer! :wacko:

I really don't understand this. I'm trying to stay neutral and not get my hopes up. 




mumface26 said:


> Kubb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> By the way, memory boxes sound so sweet. My sis had a still birth at 36 weeks so I bet she has something to remember her by :flower:
> 
> :cry: How heart breaking!! Getting to that stage and then losing everything! Your poor sister. :( I hope she coped ok, well, as best as someone can in that situation. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> It was back in 98 I was only 12. She had been ttc for a few years with mc's. She already had a ten yr old daughter. Anyway, she not felt baby move for a day, went to A&E and it was bad news. We went to see her in the hospital and baby looked like she was sleeping. First time id seen my dad cry.
> She got sterilised soon aftet as couldnt cope with another loss. 15 years on ses fostering 2 teenage girls and a 5 yr old boy and is now a grandma! Shes happy but I cant help but think what goes thru her mind sometimes.
> XxxClick to expand...

Awww! They say as one door closes, another one opens! Your sister must be such a strong and determined lady to start fostering...teenagers too! I forgot to add she must have a slight streak of craziness in her too :haha:

Did they find out what happened?


----------



## Katerz

No twinges or tightenings or anything else! Stubborn child!

She is a very overbearing woman and I think hubs finds it hard to stand up to her...when she arrives at hospital I will tell her to F off myself!


----------



## 2013myyear

Lol! Go for it I would!! Xxx
So excited for you!! Do you know what your having? Xxx


----------



## Kubb

Katerz...your MIL sounds just like mine!!


----------



## Katerz

Kubb I feel better knowing I'm
not the only unlucky one! She keeps referring to baby as 'her' baby...which is really really winding me up!

2013 - nope we are team yellow :D


----------



## 2013myyear

I'm quite thankful my MIL very rarely sees us because of distane we live 
And omg I dunno how you've managed to not find out id be Desprate to know lol! Xxxx


----------



## Kubb

You're lucky 2013, mines a mile down the road!! Not blumming far enough! I think even if I was in Cornwall and she was in Scotland it wouldn't be far enough either :haha:

I do feel your pain Katerz! Did you get on with her before you fell pregnant? 
I would have to strain myself from slapping my MIL if she said it was 'her' baby. I'm not a violent person either but that really would drive me crazy. 

Do you think she'll be around every day to see 'her' baby?


----------



## Katerz

Yep she has TOLD hubby she will be around for half an he every day...she lives literally 2 mins around the corner.

I could tolerate her better before I was pregnant but now she is so in your face whether or not its my hormones making me notice it more i dont know! at my baby shower she turned to my best friend and said welllll she hates me anyway and my bestie said well when baby is here it won't get better she will probably hate you more! Haha love my bestie! I don't hate her I'm finding it harder and harder to keep my gob shut!!


----------



## Kubb

:haha: That's what besties are for!!! Always saying how it is to put your foot right in it haha!! At least your MIL's been warned!!

Hopefully that'll just be a phase. As it's new to her she'll constantly be round but they maybe (hopefully) novelty will wear off! Good luck!


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful im cd 11 today so if my scan goes well this week is serious bd :sex:

Kubb she refused a post mortem and I cant think why it happened. My mum seems to remember linking it to a stomach ulcer and her arthritis but apart from that im not sure. The teenagers are fab, two sister shes fostered for almost 7 yrs now and the young lad came to her a month ago. They areall so good.

Yikes katerz monster in law more like eeeeeeep! My dp rarely stnds up to his mama either, im starting to think hes got mummy's boy tendencies :rofl:


----------



## ghinspire22

My mother in law and I still don't see eye to eye all the time but we gets along way better now than we used to and since she had twins and I am having twins it is like we understand each other a little better.


----------



## Aein

Ladies,

i need your advise, should i visit Dr now in evening, or wait?? 
DH saying choice is yours but he is saying to wait :/


----------



## ghinspire22

I think that getting pregnant is all about the waiting game. I waited even though it killed me. I hate waiting now in between appointments but it has to be done. But honestly he is right, it is up to you want what you want. If you want to talk to the doctor now then go.


----------



## Aein

Ghinspire, i am just concerned with a point , is this progesterone effecting my cycle?? Last month it change my 27 day cycle into 34 and now 15, if its AF??
and tdy i cant call it spotting,its very light flow

i also talk wiht my Dr cousin, she said its nt AF its withdrawl bleeding, but better you visit Dr she will check the bleeding also may be change your medicines... she also said if later you go and she asked why you come early, so better go now :(


----------



## ghinspire22

Aein said:


> Ghinspire, i am just concerned with a point , is this progesterone effecting my cycle?? Last month it change my 27 day cycle into 34 and now 15, if its AF??
> and tdy i cant call it spotting,its very light flow
> 
> i also talk wiht my Dr cousin, she said its nt AF its withdrawl bleeding, but better you visit Dr she will check the bleeding also may be change your medicines... she also said if later you go and she asked why you come early, so better go now :(

Then you should go. If you think something is wrong then go.


----------



## Aein

yea m getting ready, lets pray for me :/


----------



## nexis

I get on well with my inlaws. I'm close to my mum too but I think if anyone was going to do my head in with hovering if I got pregnant it'd be my mum. Inlaws live just up the road from us but they wouldn't intrude. My parents live on the other side of Cardiff to us but I know my mum would want to pop round a lot whether we wanted her to or not. 

Glad you finally got some answers and some help 2013 :)


----------



## 2013myyear

Just noticed all these posts how did miss them lol! 
My afternoon has been turned on its head cutting long story short my bloods where rushed through and my HCg levels are rising :-( 
Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

2013 do u mean your blood tests were rushed through? What do u mean by levels rising?

I get on well with my inlaws. Dp dad has me cracked up everytime we visit and his mum is fine. There was one occassion where I was working extra hours before xmas and dp mum text me at work amd said ive cleaned your bathroom for you. It was a tuesday so I text back and said ok thanks but didntrealise it was dirty as only cleaned and mopped it sunday?? I know she was helping but I just thought why? Dp said she came that evening and just offered to clean it not remembering himself id already done it. I was like does she think I have a grubby house or something??
I dont think she would interfer. She has offered to look after baby when I go to work but I cant see her butting in too much.
We have decided when I go in to give birth we will send group texts saying its time then switch our phones off and only call ppl if its an emergency or when baby is here.


----------



## 2013myyear

mumface26 there's a hospital next to the doctors so they can get results within hour if doctor deems it necessary for emergency results well the doctor did for me she's phoned me back and my HCG levels have risen since Thursday :-( so confused xxx


----------



## Katerz

Oooh turning phones off is a good idea! Might have to suggest that.

Mil cleaned our house before when id already done it. She popped over the other week (2nd time since we moved in 3 months ago!) and said our bedroom was an appalling mess! I was in the process of sorting the washing out and had to pop out! What a terrible wife I am;)


----------



## 2013myyear

I'd actually want to say something if my mil did that to me tbh , although saying that my mum rings me every night 7pm like clockwork to check how I am and that I've done certain stuff she's the one that pushes me and I kind of love that xxx


----------



## Aein

so it was perfect that i visit Dr, she checked my uterus , observe bleeding and stopped Cyclogest (progesterone) and give another Tablet twice for next 6 days i.e. duphaston 10mg

now she said to vsiit on 6April and if AF comes before so visit on CD2


----------



## 2013myyear

Thinking of you Aein :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Aein

so overall study showed it works same like progesterone, to protect uterus lining thickens, also helpful in vaginal bleeding, so here i think it may stop this bleeding in a day or few, let see

i also observe my chart too, although my hormones got disturbed but if temp remains up for some more days i definitely do a test


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My mil was told by my fil that sheWAS NOT going to the hospital til the next day as we needed "family time" also my mum was insistent on being in the delivery room and I didn't want her there. We just weren't gonna tell anyone when we went to hospital . But when I started bleeding and got to hospital and 5 mins later they said u needed a c section I was like "call my mum!" 
My mum used to always try clean my house etc and it made me feel inadequate but now I don't have time to do anything I appreciate it! Most days I don't even get the dinner dishes done (if I get dinner)


----------



## mumface26

I do appreciate all that my in laws do for us but sometimes it does make me feel like shes checking im looking after her boy ok. When we first moved in together dp always took his washing to his mums house?? I have been doing washing since aged 14 so I think I know how to do it.
Once dp went through a phase of having his tea at his mums every night. I work evenimgs so he fends for himself after work :haha: she kept inviting him and I said to her he can cook he just opts not too and it will cost you more money in your shopping bills. He goes round the odd night but not like he used too. Maye I looked at it wrong but I was tempted to buy mil some scissors to cut the apron.strings :rofl:

My own parents dont interfer and never have in mine or my sisters lives. But she says what ever the time of day or night she will be there regardless what it is we need. im glad my mum doesnt interfer. To dp.it may comr accross as not caring but I like it this way.


----------



## ghinspire22

I am not so sure if I want my family to know when we go to the hospital. Unless they decide to schedule a c-section for me, no one is going to know until the babies are out.


----------



## StellaBella24

2013 - does this mean maybe you didnt miscarry afterall???
Seems strange that hormones are rising?
What's the next step for you?x


----------



## 2013myyear

It's a possible yeah I'd love for that to be the case but don't wanna get hopes up and it's a scan for me 9am in morning 11hrs 30mim and counting xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

ghinspire22 said:


> I am not so sure if I want my family to know when we go to the hospital. Unless they decide to schedule a c-section for me, no one is going to know until the babies are out.

We did this, my MIL had to take us to hospital so she knew but that was it :) we rang my parents and sent messages to everyone else once we had her :) was brilliant not having any expectations to meet


----------



## mumface26

Guys! I did a cm/cp check and I can just about reach my cervix and I checked my cm its gone a bit thicker now and there was a stretchy glob of it on my finger, didnt stretch far but dp thinks its a good sign :happydance: 
Its past midnight here so im now cd12, got follicular scan cd13 damn im so nervous!!
We bd'd last night and going to bd when dp gets in bed :):):)
It cant be left over semen, it smells like ....erm.....me :haha: it has a spermy smell when its left over :spermy: doesnt it? We last bd about 24 hrs ago so surely the left overs have gone now?


----------



## 2013myyear

Good luck mumface26  xxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

Mrs.B. said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I am not so sure if I want my family to know when we go to the hospital. Unless they decide to schedule a c-section for me, no one is going to know until the babies are out.
> 
> We did this, my MIL had to take us to hospital so she knew but that was it :) we rang my parents and sent messages to everyone else once we had her :) was brilliant not having any expectations to meetClick to expand...

It seems like the logical thing. I mean I am not one of those people who wants everyone and their mother a the hospital. I just want to be able to enjoy the moments of my delivery and then share the joy with people after I've been brought back and such.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I am not so sure if I want my family to know when we go to the hospital. Unless they decide to schedule a c-section for me, no one is going to know until the babies are out.
> 
> We did this, my MIL had to take us to hospital so she knew but that was it :) we rang my parents and sent messages to everyone else once we had her :) was brilliant not having any expectations to meetClick to expand...

My hubby works with his dad so he rang and said he wouldn't be at work when we arrived at hospital and they decided it was serious and i wouldnt be leaving. 30 minutes later he rang them and said "my sons in my arms" and they burst into tears! I was only 38 weeks so no expectations for a baby yet!


----------



## Aein

although i visit Dr, started next medicine, but still m observing bleeding and tdy i cant say its spotting but i am not counting as AF because yesterday Dr said to me its not menstrual bleeding, so what is this and why coming out?? still question in mind... 

my cousin asked me to visit another Dr if not stop and take another opinion also read the side effects of Progesterone too.... but DH saying dont take panic just leave for some days...

really m worried this time is sumthing bad gonna happen with me :/


----------



## Aein

i,m reading your all comments on in-laws relationship, will share mine too but later this time m stuck withmyself :(


----------



## Katerz

One of my cats had me up at 4am showing how he can turn the bathroom light on with the pull cord! Little monster! He clearly does not know I need as much sleep as I can get!


----------



## Aein

aww so sweet of her Katerz :D i like it when Cats do this type of play stuff

by the way any ting tong in your body or not??


----------



## Katerz

Nope not a thing still, seeing midwife on Thursday hopefully she can do something to kick start things. It's just a waiting game!

Going to try and go for a walk later but it looks as if its trying to snow outside so will need to see if it settles or not...blegh go away snow!


----------



## Aein

yes walk on snow in this condition not good, take care of yourself and really am waiting to see Jr Katerz asap, hugs ya


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> One of my cats had me up at 4am showing how he can turn the bathroom light on with the pull cord! Little monster! He clearly does not know I need as much sleep as I can get!

Oh yes . Sleep. 
Are you planning on breastfeeding?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

2013myyear, half hour til your scan to see what's going on- hanging on edge of my seat!!


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> One of my cats had me up at 4am showing how he can turn the bathroom light on with the pull cord! Little monster! He clearly does not know I need as much sleep as I can get!
> 
> Oh yes . Sleep.
> Are you planning on breastfeeding?Click to expand...

If things go to plan I am yes, trying to stock up on sleep now!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> One of my cats had me up at 4am showing how he can turn the bathroom light on with the pull cord! Little monster! He clearly does not know I need as much sleep as I can get!
> 
> Oh yes . Sleep.
> Are you planning on breastfeeding?Click to expand...
> 
> If things go to plan I am yes, trying to stock up on sleep now!Click to expand...

I can only warn u- I never expected it but breastfeeding is one of the hardest things I've ever done in my life!!!! It's quite painful when your milk comes in and they start to learn to latch. I always expected babies just know how but they don't! I think it was about day 10 I was on the phone to an after hours helpline because he had been on and off the boob every 20
Minutes from midnight til 8am 3 nights in a row and I was exhausted. Plus I had oversupply so when I slept I had to stuff towels up my shirt and I'd still wake up soaked through. I thought it would never get better!!! He never slept more than 2 hours straight, which meant neither did I! 
I actually started mix feeding at 3.5 weeks and he now sleeps 6-8 hours a night :) 

At first I felt like a failure- I wish I'd stuck with it a bit more but the oversupply was killing me. I could only feed naked sitting on towels cos I gushed from the other boob to that which I was feeding from
So I couldn't leave the house incase I had to feed. 

We r finally at a good place! I bf him to sleep at about 930pm and when he wakes (usually 6am) I bf him in bed with me n watch tele, bottles through the day while we are out!
Once I had him all my ideals and "I will never do that with my baby" thoughts went out the window!


----------



## Aein

Hopeful, i will keeo this experience of yours in my mind, ahhh its mean nuthing from TTC till breastfeeding is not easy


----------



## mumface26

Im not going to breast feed. I have to go back to work when baby is 12 weeks due to money etc so I wont have time to ween. I want to make every day, hour, minute and second count with baby before I go back to work. Dp likes the thought of bf because its free but id have to ween them at some point so id rather bottle feed.
My sis bf my nephew until he was 18 months. But towards the end he was only bf at nigjt to settle himself down. She said he will stop when he is ready and just like that he did! He saw his big sister having normal warm milk before her bedtime and he wanted the same and so was the end of bf.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> Hopeful, i will keeo this experience of yours in my mind, ahhh its mean nuthing from TTC till breastfeeding is not easy


So very hard, but worth it! After a few week u forget how hard it was! 
It is the best snuggles though!


----------



## mumface26

Aein I hope you can find some answers to this brown spotting.
I used to brown spot when I was on the pill.
Bd last night and early this morning. I had a shower this morning but it 45 mins after bd and id been lay in bed so I doubt it would have affected anything.
I love dp been off work he has more energy. He is back working tomorrow and thursday then hes off until next tuesday. I have however left him a few cleaning jobs to do though :haha:


----------



## mumface26

I dont think the clomid has messed with my cm. Ive heard it can dry you up. Even before bd I had a good amount of cm. The only side affect I had from clomid was 3 hot flushes.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> I dont think the clomid has messed with my cm. Ive heard it can dry you up. Even before bd I had a good amount of cm. The only side affect I had from clomid was 3 hot flushes.

It didn't affect my cm at all


----------



## mumface26

this provers is giving me headaches. Not big bad ones just ones that are in the background, niggly ones. Oh well who cares? Id take as many side effects as they throw at me, be worth it for my dec 20th baby!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I don't understand y your on provera? It induces af and cos u oved its coming anyway? Plus provera says don't use if pregnancy is suspected or possible


----------



## Aein

Yes ckomid also not effect bad with my CM too

mumface, i am still in doubt whats going on, may be its dirst time with me so i'm behaving like a silly
but seriously today its not like spotting, but not flow also and yesterday Dr said to me its not menstrual bleed

so what else it can be, this question disturbing me??


----------



## 2013myyear

:cry: :cry: sorry it's about all I can muster up to do right now 

How are you ladies today? Cxx


----------



## Aein

yes the rhing should mister you, but you be calm , be happy , fx'd for you dear i am hopeful soon your scan show you what are you waiting for, good luck


----------



## 2013myyear

Thank you Hun xxx
How you today? Xxx


----------



## Aein

i,m good just searching finding reasons for this bleeding :/
till now 2 points, either i am a PCOSer so facing this or because of Hypothoridism ... although last month my report came and its very much normal now... rest Cyclogest also effect me bleed


----------



## 2013myyear

Thinking of you Hun xxx


----------



## mumface26

I caved in.....
I went to buy some new trousers for work and sneaked a look at the baby section.
I bought a 3 pack of baby vests and 3 pairs of scratch mittens :):)
Dont tell dp......he will think im tempted fate.


----------



## 2013myyear

Awww hun my lips are seled lol! Xxx


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> I don't understand y your on provera? It induces af and cos u oved its coming anyway? Plus provera says don't use if pregnancy is suspected or possible

Fs said provera if taken for 21 days will give me a lush lining ready for implantation.
I will call her before work tomorrow and talk to her.


----------



## Katerz

It's crazy how FS's work so differently...and confusing!

Lol Mumface before i fell pregnant I got an outfit for my friends baby and I never got around to giving it to her so I kept it lol.


----------



## Aein

mumface, i also dun know anything, my lips also sealed, lolz


----------



## Kubb

:shhh::smug: Mumface! :winkwink:

Hurry up and evict that baby of yours Katerz!! :ban:


----------



## Katerz

Lol im trying! Bouncing on the ball as i type...


----------



## ghinspire22

I wish this week would just move faster. I've been praying and hoping that I make it to my 16 week appointment next Monday with an amazingly good report. It just sucks not knowing and waiting. It makes me worry. These are the times I wish I had anxiety meds.


----------



## mumface26

so I rang my gyno today and spoke to a nurse about provera. She said I shouldnt take provera after clomid. I told her my gyno told me to start provera on cd8 for 21 days and if im not pregnant I will have a period and start 2nd clomid and provera on cd8.
The nurse sounded concerned. She said after my scan tomorrow come see them to talk about it but only if they have time to see me as wednesday is clinic day until 12pm (scan at 11:10am) and to bring my scan results to them.
If that fs has given me wrong info im going to be so upset.
Dp was in the room when she told me how to take provera so he heard her too!
Provera is progesterone which is vital for conception and the survival of a fertilised egg and foetus.
Very very very confused right now and a bit upset too
:(


----------



## Aein

Ghinspire, now some days left in counting, soon you will be here sharing with us good scan report, and i'm desperately waiting how they are doing, good luck


----------



## 2013myyear

mumface26 omg how can they tell you different things :-( 
Hopefully this gets sorted for you soon :hug: xxxxx


----------



## mumface26

Im scared incase its damaged my egg production and I have no eggs ready to be relased.
I dont even think the clomids worked, no ewcm, no ovulation signs no nothing what a waste of time!!
Ive only had 5 provera tablets so it cant be that bad??
im stuck in work til 8pm and im freaking out! Cant concerntrate now.


----------



## 2013myyear

mumface26 I wish I could say something to help Hun all I can do is send gigantic :hug: and say im thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Aein

mumface, if they have given you wrong Tab its totally their mistake
i really dun know what Provera is all about, but i felt may be it wont effects on follicles production

For progesterone i can say it be used after Ovulation as i did last month and this after Oing for 10 days

so just be calm this time and ready for scan, i'm sure you are going to see mature follicles, good luck


----------



## nexis

Sorry the fs seems to have told you the wrong info mumface. Hope it all goes well at your scan :hugs:


----------



## StellaBella24

2013myyear said:


> It's a possible yeah I'd love for that to be the case but don't wanna get hopes up and it's a scan for me 9am in morning 11hrs 30mim and counting xxx

Sorry, bit behind on today's posts. Any news from your scan 2013???


----------



## 2013myyear

StellaBella24 nothing conclusive HCG levels defo raised getting BFPs but nothing showing on scan :-( they've ruled out ectopic because of pain being minimal gotta have daily bloods and re scan at end of week but OH has been trying to arrange private can for second option xxx


----------



## StellaBella24

Must be so hard being in limbo and difficult to not get hopes up. Fingers crossed for you.xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface I thought provera was bad cos most fs's will prescribe 7 days worth to induce af. If the clomid worked you don't want af! The embryo will just have implanted and get flushed out!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My fs gave me a provera script but said only take if cd21 shows 50mg didn't work 
To start a period to then go up to 100 but 50 did the trick for me (but not til cd21)


----------



## Katerz

I'd stay away from the provera. FX'd for your scan hopefully you're growing some lovely big follicles x


----------



## mumface26

My fs said to take provera for 21 for af, then clomid 2-6, then on cd8 start provera again for 21 days and if no bfp expect af and start clomid 2-6 and provera from cd8 and repeat. See her on 4th june if no bfp.
I rang gyno when af came natural so I took clomid 2-6 and she advised take provera from cd8 for 21 days to help build up my lining. I think she told me to cos I have endo and provera helps eases endo symptoms.
Dp spoke to nurses today because I was working and they said fs must have been wrongand to stop provera and see them after my scan tomorrow :(:(
Scared incase its affected or cancelled out clomid :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> My fs said to take provera for 21 for af, then clomid 2-6, then on cd8 start provera again for 21 days and if no bfp expect af and start clomid 2-6 and provera from cd8 and repeat. See her on 4th june if no bfp.
> I rang gyno when af came natural so I took clomid 2-6 and she advised take provera from cd8 for 21 days to help build up my lining. I think she told me to cos I have endo and provera helps eases endo symptoms.
> Dp spoke to nurses today because I was working and they said fs must have been wrongand to stop provera and see them after my scan tomorrow :(:(
> Scared incase its affected or cancelled out clomid :(

21 days is a long time....are u sure it wasn't ON day 21? most people take it to flush out the uterus to start fresh if clomid fails so that would make sense if your cd21 scan shows no ov. to take it then to induce a bleed but u only need 5-10 days worth and then u start to bleed within 14 days of last pill. 
I was worried I was giving u wrong info so I googled it- def says do not take if pregnant? Will be good when u talk to him tomorrow to clarify :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

He also really should've given u a fact sheet and instructions in writing!!


----------



## mumface26

I sat in the fs office as she told us how to take provera, we went over it 3 times so.i was clear on wjat to do. We then got seen by a nurse who gave me telephone numbers to call for scans and questions I may have. She said before u start provera ensure you are not pregnant. If I get a bfp I will stop provera. Provera mimics your natural progesterone, I must be very low in progesterone or my body doesnt produce it correctly. If I stop the provera I might mess things up and my gyno will wonder why I stopped the medication.
Got my scan today, I hope 50mg has worked. I need to take the scan results to the gyno.place in the hospital for them to see.
Im so nervous, I bet ive not responded to it, just have this gut feeling.
I did have mild cramping last night and acid reflux, I am also feeling bloated and sick. All will be revealed soon.


----------



## mumface26

im not been funny but the person dp and I spoke to yesterday was just a healthcare assistant behind a desk. She told dp I should stop provera but didnt want to comment further until she saw my medical notes.
Lots of medicines have 'reccomended' doses but then says take as instructed by your doctor.
If ive not responded to clomid I have ovaries made of steel.


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful....you took clomid without af and you got a bfp. You must have been getting ready to hve af or else bub wouldnt have implanted.
I did ask my gyno why cant I just dive into the clomid? She said with my irregular cycles she wanted to ensure I had started to build a lining in my womb or bub wont implant.
I hope I can get some questions answerd today.


----------



## Katerz

Hope things get sorted for you Mumface keep us posted!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Hopeful....you took clomid without af and you got a bfp. You must have been getting ready to hve af or else bub wouldnt have implanted.
> I did ask my gyno why cant I just dive into the clomid? She said with my irregular cycles she wanted to ensure I had started to build a lining in my womb or bub wont implant.
> I hope I can get some questions answerd today.

My doc gave me a script for clomid and one for provera and said when my blood test came through to call and check which one to take- he said if I'm stuck in the first half of my cycle (not oved at all) then I could go straight to clomid but if I was stuck in phase 2 (oved but no af) then I would take provera to flush it out and then start fresh on clomid. My blood test showed that I hadn't oved and wasn't going to anytime soon so he said I could go straight to clomid. I too was shocked thinking no egg would implant in 4 month old lining as it'd been that long since my pill withdrawal bleed. No one I have spoke to on this forum has been told to just start clomid on day 100+ of their cycle! 
I guess like u said all docs are different! He obviously knew what he was doing or I wouldn't have a little boy asleep in my arms! 

Just found out one if our friends is 7 weeks , eek excited already bought here a bit of a present today! (Ok it was lamaze toys and they were cheaper if I bought 10!)


----------



## mumface26

This is how it went down...
I was given outdated info on how to take provera. I should only take it for 5 days to get a period then take clomid as instructed. I should then wait 35 days if no period do a test, if negative wait7 days and dont have sex then start provera for 5 days and so it begins again. I had a feeling 21 days was way too long. Got one maturing follicle which may be released next week but who knows.
Had a us and a trans vag oh and my uterus is tilted slightly backwards.


----------



## mumface26

My lining was 4.5mm so they said I might be early on in my cycle.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> This is how it went down...
> I was given outdated info on how to take provera. I should only take it for 5 days to get a period then take clomid as instructed. I should then wait 35 days if no period do a test, if negative wait7 days and dont have sex then start provera for 5 days and so it begins again. I had a feeling 21 days was way too long. Got one maturing follicle which may be released next week but who knows.
> Had a us and a trans vag oh and my uterus is tilted slightly backwards.


This is exactly what I was told, except I didn't take provera to start with I went straight to clomid- lm surprised u were told take provera first though considering u had af anyway and that's what it does... 
Man if be blowing up at whoever gave u "outdated information"'for ruining your first cycle!!!
Oh and as for being early in your cycle- I didn't ov til 14 days after last clomid pill so can happen!


----------



## mumface26

I feel pissed my fs told me wrong info. Ive had 5 proveras so far so if I stop now I will have af and will start all.over again.
But at least im armed with correct info this time. :):)


----------



## Katerz

Argh who gives out outdated info! Ridiculous!

Good news on the follie though clomid seems to be doing its job. Fx'd prov hasn't messed it up.


----------



## mumface26

Provera has more than likely messed it up but what can I do?
Never mind, just try again.
The folly was in my left ovary and my right had many tiny ones but not maturing. Maybe clomod round 2 will help them.


----------



## mumface26

I have serveral follicles in my right ovary, largest was 9.8mm. The gyno then said it matures by 1mm per day so we need to bd alot from sat onwards incase its released.


----------



## Aein

mumface good luck your folly is good at this point, i am hopeful growth will raised double by time of oing with the walk thickness,

Dr also put me last month on progesterone to get fetus be there and protect lining so MC chances very less

this month as you know, i got spotting on DPO9 CD17 and its 4th day tdy still feeling bleed, although Dr stop progesterone which i was taking from vagina and put me on Oral one... dun know wts going on
let see i also again talk with Dr after some minutes


----------



## mumface26

I will feel better when I get out of work in a few hours. I just want to go home and vent to DP but not bllaaahhh vent more of a crying vent, Im vexed at been given wrong information! How many more women has she done this too??


----------



## Aein

mumface, i think they should care about patients, they have no right to play with us wrongly

seriously i'm also upset this time just one question while m taking Progesterone, why my level go down why spotting and bleed :(

I ring Dr she said dun worry with bleed and just take Tab for 6 days aftertht wait for AF if showed up so visit again else on 6 April


----------



## Katerz

Chips n curry sauce for dinner...in a wimp when it comes to spicy food can't do much hotter than mild curry sauce!


----------



## Kubb

Eew, I don't like spicy food either! :sick:

I hope your baby decides to leave your body soon! We're all waitingggggg


----------



## Aein

how do you make this curry Katerz, mind in sharind please


----------



## Katerz

I got hubby to walk to the chip shop and he bought it for me lol! We didn't make it hehe.

Midwife tomorrow to see what we can do to get this one moving.


----------



## Kubb

:haha: That's cheating! :winkwink: But good idea! Chip shop chips are loooovely! Yum yum!

Hopefully she'll be able to bribe your baby out :)


----------



## StellaBella24

Oh Mumface! How bloody annoying!!!!!!

We are trusting our health and fertility to these people...who can we trust if not them?! 

I am cross for you! Bloomin' idiot!!!! :(

At least now you know and can start again properly rather than making same mistake twice....Grrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface- if I were u I would not test at all- if Something went wrong I wouldn't want to know, I think there would be higher chance of Chemical pregnancy Because of provera forcing af. But I have seen People online Freaking out about taking Provera when pregnant And had healthy pregnancies. I guess it depends how implanted the embryo is when af is induced


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface- if I were u I would not test at all- if Something went wrong I wouldn't want to know, I think there would be higher chance of Chemical pregnancy Because of provera forcing af. But I have seen People online Freaking out about taking Provera when pregnant And had healthy pregnancies. I guess it depends how implanted the embryo is when af is induced

Ignorance is bliss I suppose. I will see how I go on. Maybe af will come now after my 5 day provera stint.


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Chips n curry sauce for dinner...in a wimp when it comes to spicy food can't do much hotter than mild curry sauce!

Yum spice! Mmmmmm hotter the better for me :):)
I would go to the kebab shop and order a donner on naan with hot sauce, their sauce is lethal I have to have it in a container so I can control how much I put on it or else they lace it. I would eat that to evict baby if I went overdue :)
Want some chips now :)


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Chips n curry sauce for dinner...in a wimp when it comes to spicy food can't do much hotter than mild curry sauce!
> 
> Yum spice! Mmmmmm hotter the better for me :):)
> I would go to the kebab shop and order a donner on naan with hot sauce, their sauce is lethal I have to have it in a container so I can control how much I put on it or else they lace it. I would eat that to evict baby if I went overdue :)
> Want some chips now :)Click to expand...

I don't do spicy food, it's one of the many things that sets off my IBS. 

Found out today that DH's cousin is pregnant, due in September. She's 30 this year and it'll be their first. BIL told me but turns out DH found out last week from his mum and didn't tell me cos he thought it'd upset me. It has a bit but I'm happy for them too obviously. Have got then a card to pop in the post. Just be glad when this week is over and onto the next cycle.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Mumface- if I were u I would not test at all- if Something went wrong I wouldn't want to know, I think there would be higher chance of Chemical pregnancy Because of provera forcing af. But I have seen People online Freaking out about taking Provera when pregnant And had healthy pregnancies. I guess it depends how implanted the embryo is when af is induced
> 
> Ignorance is bliss I suppose. I will see how I go on. Maybe af will come now after my 5 day provera stint.Click to expand...

It can take up to 2 weeks


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Chips n curry sauce for dinner...in a wimp when it comes to spicy food can't do much hotter than mild curry sauce!
> 
> Yum spice! Mmmmmm hotter the better for me :):)
> I would go to the kebab shop and order a donner on naan with hot sauce, their sauce is lethal I have to have it in a container so I can control how much I put on it or else they lace it. I would eat that to evict baby if I went overdue :)
> Want some chips now :)Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do spicy food, it's one of the many things that sets off my IBS.
> 
> Found out today that DH's cousin is pregnant, due in September. She's 30 this year and it'll be their first. BIL told me but turns out DH found out last week from his mum and didn't tell me cos he thought it'd upset me. It has a bit but I'm happy for them too obviously. Have got then a card to pop in the post. Just be glad when this week is over and onto the next cycle.Click to expand...

I know what you mean about friends and family getting bfp's. Outward you are happy for them but inside you are in tears thinking why cant it be me??
Were they ttc?


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Chips n curry sauce for dinner...in a wimp when it comes to spicy food can't do much hotter than mild curry sauce!
> 
> Yum spice! Mmmmmm hotter the better for me :):)
> I would go to the kebab shop and order a donner on naan with hot sauce, their sauce is lethal I have to have it in a container so I can control how much I put on it or else they lace it. I would eat that to evict baby if I went overdue :)
> Want some chips now :)Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do spicy food, it's one of the many things that sets off my IBS.
> 
> Found out today that DH's cousin is pregnant, due in September. She's 30 this year and it'll be their first. BIL told me but turns out DH found out last week from his mum and didn't tell me cos he thought it'd upset me. It has a bit but I'm happy for them too obviously. Have got then a card to pop in the post. Just be glad when this week is over and onto the next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean about friends and family getting bfp's. Outward you are happy for them but inside you are in tears thinking why cant it be me??
> Were they ttc?Click to expand...

Yeah exactly. They live in Newcastle and we don't see them or anything other than weddings/funerals so I've got no idea if they were ttc, but I assume so. They've been married about 5 years and she's 30, he's about 33.

EDIT: She's literally just messaged me on Facebook to say that she didn't know if we knew already blah blah. Turns out she's 14 weeks. I honestly don't know how much longer I can keep going on with this whole ttc journey. I'm just so down all the time and the slightest thing upsets me.


----------



## mumface26

Me too nexis. I was waiting to go in for my scans and I was sat in a waiting full of pregnant ladies. They would leave the scan room and sit down, 10 mins later they would be given a scan photo nd a bunch of papers from the sonographer saying heres a pic of your baby and you edd. 
Another bfp at work also due september. She is friends with benefits with her ex and got a bfp in january but ignored it as she didnt want it. Shes come round to the idea but it was an accidnetal bfp.

Today has been so stressful for me I need a sleep but im scared! Just watched in the flesh on bbc iplayer and its put chills up my spine. Its about zombies been introduced back into society with make up and contact lenses to make them look human. Its a great drama id recommend it.
I like end of the world, appocolyptic style things,gets me thinking........


----------



## mumface26

Dp took me to see 28weeks later years ago at thr cinema. Ot was a sequel to 28days later (2 of my fave films) its a zombie type film. Anyway I lived on my own in my funky bedsit at the time and I made him sleep over, I was so freaked by the film I didnt want to go to sleep.on my own!
Im such a wimp! We watched that mama film a few weeks ago and it was another night spent with the landing light on like all the times we have watched the paranormal activity films!
Love scary films but they make me think "imagine if" too much :rofl:


----------



## Kubb

I saw this on Facebook and it made me laugh...(I hope it works as well as it did when I first saw it)



Spoiler




Imagine how brilliant our eyes must be!! We'll never have that problem :haha:


----------



## 2013myyear

That's brilliant lol!! Xxx


----------



## carelove07

Ladies. I have been looking for a place to ask my recent questions. I have pcos and having weird symptoms this cycle. I hope someone can help me...

My last 3 cycles were around 35 days

This cycle I am on cd 49, and I have been cramping for about two weeks. I have been have VERY WATER Cm to where I have to wear a mini pad. I also been Very tired. But I took test and all came back negative. I am starting to get worried my pcos is cause problems again. Has anyone else had these Symptoms? What could it be?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Chips n curry sauce for dinner...in a wimp when it comes to spicy food can't do much hotter than mild curry sauce!
> 
> Yum spice! Mmmmmm hotter the better for me :):)
> I would go to the kebab shop and order a donner on naan with hot sauce, their sauce is lethal I have to have it in a container so I can control how much I put on it or else they lace it. I would eat that to evict baby if I went overdue :)
> Want some chips now :)Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do spicy food, it's one of the many things that sets off my IBS.
> 
> Found out today that DH's cousin is pregnant, due in September. She's 30 this year and it'll be their first. BIL told me but turns out DH found out last week from his mum and didn't tell me cos he thought it'd upset me. It has a bit but I'm happy for them too obviously. Have got then a card to pop in the post. Just be glad when this week is over and onto the next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean about friends and family getting bfp's. Outward you are happy for them but inside you are in tears thinking why cant it be me??
> Were they ttc?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah exactly. They live in Newcastle and we don't see them or anything other than weddings/funerals so I've got no idea if they were ttc, but I assume so. They've been married about 5 years and she's 30, he's about 33.
> 
> EDIT: She's literally just messaged me on Facebook to say that she didn't know if we knew already blah blah. Turns out she's 14 weeks. I honestly don't know how much longer I can keep going on with this whole ttc journey. I'm just so down all the time and the slightest thing upsets me.Click to expand...

Yeah but for all you know they could've been ttc since the wedding. Also I live in a place called Newcastle :) it's funny cos alot if our suburbs are the same as yours!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I feel as though AF is coming which is weird as I haven't had a natural period like since b4 I was on the pill at 16


----------



## Katerz

Ooh mumface that drama sounds good, I love zombie stuff! I will have to check it out on i player.
The last two years in October me my sister and some friends took part in a zombie walk around a town nearby sooooo much fun, I shall have to dig out some pics when I am on my pc. Braaaaaains


----------



## hopefulfor1st

We love the walking dead :) 
Omg did u see the c section one?!


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> We love the walking dead :)
> Omg did u see the c section one?!

Yes! (Addicted to WD too!) 
That was mad! I have noooo idea what i would do in that situation!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was bawling lol
All I could think of when I went for my cs!


----------



## mumface26

carelove07 said:


> Ladies. I have been looking for a place to ask my recent questions. I have pcos and having weird symptoms this cycle. I hope someone can help me...
> 
> My last 3 cycles were around 35 days
> 
> This cycle I am on cd 49, and I have been cramping for about two weeks. I have been have VERY WATER Cm to where I have to wear a mini pad. I also been Very tired. But I took test and all came back negative. I am starting to get worried my pcos is cause problems again. Has anyone else had these Symptoms? What could it be?

I sometimes cramp 2 weeks before af comes and I have watery thin cm. 
We all have different pcos symptoms so its hard to give advice on it.
Can u see a doctor?


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> I feel as though AF is coming which is weird as I haven't had a natural period like since b4 I was on the pill at 16

Yay normality! will it be pill induced or a natural af?


----------



## mumface26

I asked the sonographer yesterday if my ovaries were enlarged, she said they werent but theright one was bigger because of the follicles. I was watching the screen and didnt see any pearly like cysts on my ovaries.
Is it possible to have symptoms of pcos but no cysts just the whacky hormones?
I cant believe its easter and we have snow on the ground!! WTF???!!! Bet we have a naff summer too.
Its in my contract to work bank holidays but I laugh as it costs the company a fortune for this silly rule. I get almost double pay and an extra days holiday. Its a bummer going in but worth it. The only bnk.holidays we dont work are xmas day, boxing day and new years day. Omg if they wanted us in on bocing day there would be riots lol!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> I feel as though AF is coming which is weird as I haven't had a natural period like since b4 I was on the pill at 16
> 
> Yay normality! will it be pill induced or a natural af?Click to expand...

I am on the mini pill which doesn't have the 7 days of sugar pills and doesn't alter your cycle but I'm pretty sure any sort of pill can cause breakthrough? Could just be my body playing tricks anyway. I did forget to take it the last 2 nights (only a 3 hour window on mini pill)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> carelove07 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies. I have been looking for a place to ask my recent questions. I have pcos and having weird symptoms this cycle. I hope someone can help me...
> 
> My last 3 cycles were around 35 days
> 
> This cycle I am on cd 49, and I have been cramping for about two weeks. I have been have VERY WATER Cm to where I have to wear a mini pad. I also been Very tired. But I took test and all came back negative. I am starting to get worried my pcos is cause problems again. Has anyone else had these Symptoms? What could it be?
> 
> I sometimes cramp 2 weeks before af comes and I have watery thin cm.
> We all have different pcos symptoms so its hard to give advice on it.
> Can u see a doctor?Click to expand...

Yup also if your pcos caused you to not ovulate too that egg would have turned into a cyst on your ovary causing anything from discomfort to emergency room type pain! 
That happened to me every month I never ovulated therefore never got a period but my body was constantly TRYING to ov so I had 49 cysts


----------



## Aein

after 1pm i again felt light bleed started, its ON and OFF i observed in night stopped and ins morning after sime hours start again ... really pissed off 

making my mind to spend 3 more days with medicine let see where it goes on 6th day afterthat i try to do home test in next week :/


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Dp took me to see 28weeks later years ago at thr cinema. Ot was a sequel to 28days later (2 of my fave films) its a zombie type film. Anyway I lived on my own in my funky bedsit at the time and I made him sleep over, I was so freaked by the film I didnt want to go to sleep.on my own!
> Im such a wimp! We watched that mama film a few weeks ago and it was another night spent with the landing light on like all the times we have watched the paranormal activity films!
> Love scary films but they make me think "imagine if" too much :rofl:

My friend and I have seen most horror films that have ever come out, British, American and Japanese ones. We've seen so many now that none of them scare us and they're all very samey. Paranormal activity and mama were hilariously bad IMO. 



hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Chips n curry sauce for dinner...in a wimp when it comes to spicy food can't do much hotter than mild curry sauce!
> 
> Yum spice! Mmmmmm hotter the better for me :):)
> I would go to the kebab shop and order a donner on naan with hot sauce, their sauce is lethal I have to have it in a container so I can control how much I put on it or else they lace it. I would eat that to evict baby if I went overdue :)
> Want some chips now :)Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do spicy food, it's one of the many things that sets off my IBS.
> 
> Found out today that DH's cousin is pregnant, due in September. She's 30 this year and it'll be their first. BIL told me but turns out DH found out last week from his mum and didn't tell me cos he thought it'd upset me. It has a bit but I'm happy for them too obviously. Have got then a card to pop in the post. Just be glad when this week is over and onto the next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean about friends and family getting bfp's. Outward you are happy for them but inside you are in tears thinking why cant it be me??
> Were they ttc?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah exactly. They live in Newcastle and we don't see them or anything other than weddings/funerals so I've got no idea if they were ttc, but I assume so. They've been married about 5 years and she's 30, he's about 33.
> 
> EDIT: She's literally just messaged me on Facebook to say that she didn't know if we knew already blah blah. Turns out she's 14 weeks. I honestly don't know how much longer I can keep going on with this whole ttc journey. I'm just so down all the time and the slightest thing upsets me.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but for all you know they could've been ttc since the wedding. Also I live in a place called Newcastle :) it's funny cos alot if our suburbs are the same as yours!Click to expand...

Newcastle is miles away from us so we don't see them. It's 100's of miles away I think? It's in England anyway and I've never been there but I've heard it's nice. DH heard from his mum today that they'd only been trying for a couple of months, so yeah.


----------



## mumface26

My little folly must be growing or doing something as ive got a bit of ewcm :happydance:
Plllleeeeeeeease groooww!!


----------



## LaurenDem

Hey, I'm 20 and have recently been diagnosed with PCOS. I am a bit worried as i am in a very stable 4 year relationship and wanted to try for a baby when i am around 23 (i am 21 next month) but i'm worried about not being able to conceive, i have always wanted to be a mum.

Does anyone have any advice?

:shrug:


----------



## Kubb

Welcome Laurendem :hi:
I was 18 when I was diagnosed with pcos and I was only referred to a specialist after trying for a year so we got cracking as soon as we found out as we knew it was going to be a long journey. If you feel ready now I would get the ball rolling as trying to conceive can be a long, long wait but it's how you feel really. 

What are your symptoms for pcos?


----------



## Katerz

As kubb said get the ball rolling as soon as you can. There can be a whole lot of waiting when it comes to pcos.


----------



## mumface26

Laurendem - yes long waits so why not quit using contraceptives now and not try but not prevent.
Also from what I have learnt it helps to tell the doctor a little white lie because they dont help with ttc until you have been ttc for over 12 months. Sounds cheeky but if I knew then what I know now I would prob be a mum by now.....

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Aein

Welcome Lauren, and yes agree with all other Ladies, long journey but need patience and positive approach as well, good luck <3


----------



## 2013myyear

Evening ladies had an amazing evening the OH surprised me with a candlelight dinner and a speach about how no matter what happens he loves me so Lots of happy tears from me xxx

How is everyone this evening? Xx


----------



## Kubb

2013, Awww! Sounds like it's just what you needed :) your DH sounds lovely and romantic!

I've not been up to much, had a lovely hot bubble bath and played silly buggers with my dogs lol. Now on the sofa with my cat snuggled up to me!


----------



## 2013myyear

That's strange as I was reading that one of our cats trampled across me lol! The cats don't like me it seems there more for my OH lol xx 

Waiting to watch the big reunion on plus 1 cus missed start talking away lol! 

Glad your feeling okay Hun :) :hug: xxx


----------



## Kubb

Haha, I'd be lost without my cats! How many pets do you have? I've got 2 labs, one is black and the other chocolate and I've got 3 cats and 5 gerbils.


----------



## 2013myyear

Lol! Xxx we have 2 cats , a hamster , 11 goldfish and a corn snake lol! The girls want dogs but we've said when there older lol! Xxxx


----------



## Kubb

Eeew eeew eew a snake!!!


----------



## 2013myyear

Lol!! I think the same but everyone else loves it xxx


----------



## Kubb

Matt's always going on about wanting one but there's noooo chance of that happening! He's lucky I settled for a fish tank :haha: 

We were going to breed our dogs but we're unsure now we're pregnant at the moment. I've always wanted to do it but I also know how much hard work it is. Like looking after 6+ babies all at once!


----------



## Katerz

I caught one of our cats sitting in the Moses basket earlier tut naughty boy! Will be keeping a closer eye on him from now on!

Saw midwife today, baby has not moved down in two weeks! She couldn't do a sweep and blood pressure is slightly creeping up. Back on Tuesday to see if a sweep is possible, check bp again and to book induction. Blah stubborn child. Back on the ball for some bouncing!


----------



## Katerz

Kubb said:


> Haha, I'd be lost without my cats! How many pets do you have? I've got 2 labs, one is black and the other chocolate and I've got 3 cats and 5 gerbils.

My sister and her bf have a lab I looooove him! They've just got a husky x lab she's gorgeous and the two have become bestest buddies so cute!


----------



## 2013myyear

Katerz fingers crossed its soon for you bet you can't wait lol! Xxx and hahahaha gotta love cats :)

Kubb yeah defo wait lol! Xxx 6 babies madness lol!!! Xxxx


----------



## Kubb

Fingers crossed Katerz!! Hope baby moves soon so you can have your sweep! What a stubborn baby.

Awww! I love huskys. When I was living with my parents, I was a bit of a rebel and surprised my mum by buying a husky and bringing him home...he now lives with her and she fell in love with him even though she wouldn't admit it for the first 6 months lol



Here's Demon, he got his name from the lead dog in Snow Dogs


----------



## 2013myyear

Awwwwww I love him!! I want ! Lol xxx


----------



## Katerz

Aw gorgeous pooch!


----------



## Kubb

These are my two babies 



I don't know why the picture rotated itself


----------



## 2013myyear

Awww there gorgeous this makes me want to give in and let girls get a dog lol! Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://s11.postimg.org/cm32mrusj/image.jpg
photo storage


Here is sunny looking after Jace a few weeks ago!


----------



## 2013myyear

hopefulfor1st awww heart melting moment xxxx


----------



## cosmomomma24

Hey guys! Im Emily, I was recently dignosed with pcos. My general practitioner actually found it. I hadtwo miscarriages and my gyno didnt think there was anything wrong. Mygyno told my fiance and I they would investigate after I had three miscarriages! Anyways afterr mydoctor informed me I had pcos I did some research and a few days later my period was five days late I took a preg test and it was positive. So I have a doctors appt this week. If anyone can give me some insite of symptoms or medications id surley appreciate it! Thanks:)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I have a big female dog too but am having probs with her. Boy dogs aren't really a prob with babies but girls can be, whenever he cries she cries and frantically tries to get to him - eg-by jumping at the bassinet :(


----------



## 2013myyear

cosmomomma24 sorry for your losses :hugs: wishing you lots of luck and hope doctors goes okay xxx

hopefulfor1st aww hope you manage to sort her soon Hun xxxx


----------



## Kubb

Hopeful - that pic is really cute! He's bigger than Jace!! Awww. Maybe your girl is being protective and doesn't really understand what's going on. I think mine will be the same. Phoebe LOVES us and so alert so I'm sure she'll be like that too! 

2013 - what sort of dog do the girls want?


----------



## 2013myyear

Any kind of dog I think lol! Xxxxx there just obsessed with the idea xx


----------



## Kubb

What breed would you want? I'm a big dog person but I do thing pugs are really cute! 

How are you feeling now? 

Ghinspire, how are you and your babies? Haven't heard from you in a little while. Hope everything is well


----------



## hopefulfor1st

2013myyear, 
What is happening with your mc? Are u just waiting for it to progress naturally?


----------



## Katerz

Think LO has decided to consider making an appearance. Been awake since 4am after having a show and now having mild cramps. Hoping this is it!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Think LO has decided to consider making an appearance. Been awake since 4am after having a show and now having mild cramps. Hoping this is it!

Excited for pics!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Think LO has decided to consider making an appearance. Been awake since 4am after having a show and now having mild cramps. Hoping this is it!

Easter baby!!!!!
Good luck katerz hope this is it for you!


----------



## mumface26

We rent our home and our landlord has put not pets in the tennency agreement :(

Who came up with the idea of working on bank holidays????? Rraagghh they need slapping!!


----------



## Aein

Good luck Katerz, i'm excited for you <3


----------



## mumface26

2013myyear said:


> That's strange as I was reading that one of our cats trampled across me lol! The cats don't like me it seems there more for my OH lol xx
> 
> Waiting to watch the big reunion on plus 1 cus missed start talking away lol!
> 
> Glad your feeling okay Hun :) :hug: xxx

Big reunion was so good! Dp just sat sighing,shaking his head and smirking but I loved it! Its like going back to my school days lol! Want tickets for manchester arena in may but we have no cash so cant go :(:(
Did u see celebrity juice afterwards? :rofl: I was in tears with laughter.....get off my land innit!!....:rofl:


----------



## Katerz

Hahah celeb juice was so funny! I love Keith lemon!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz has logged off....ooohhh exciting! Push katerz!!


----------



## mumface26

Aaa your back though you had gone :haha:
How r u?


----------



## StellaBella24

Goodluck Katerz! 
Hope it happens for you soon.xx


----------



## mumface26

mumface26 said:


> 2013myyear said:
> 
> 
> That's strange as I was reading that one of our cats trampled across me lol! The cats don't like me it seems there more for my OH lol xx
> 
> Waiting to watch the big reunion on plus 1 cus missed start talking away lol!
> 
> Glad your feeling okay Hun :) :hug: xxx
> 
> Big reunion was so good! Dp just sat sighing,shaking his head and smirking but I loved it! Its like going back to my school days lol! Want tickets for manchester arena in may but we have no cash so cant go :(:(
> Did u see celebrity juice afterwards? :rofl: I was in tears with laughter.....get off my land innit!!....:rofl:Click to expand...




Katerz said:


> Hahah celeb juice was so funny! I love Keith lemon!

Holly willybooby :lol: I see her on this morning and think its holly willybooby.
wish he would do more bo selecta, so many new celebs he could take piss out off.
Get off my land, innit had me in stitches :rofl:


----------



## Katerz

Lol nothing big happening at the moment just niggly AF type cramps. Sent hubby off to work and told him not to get too excited! 

The lemon la vida loca series was funny!


----------



## Katerz

Oooh just heard a van smash a car outside our house! Insurance head on jus taken the offenders reg lets see if he legs it!


----------



## Katerz

Ohhh drama llama over...it was the blokes mates car booooring!


----------



## ghinspire22

I hope everyone has a good weekend. We aren't doing anything too amazing for Easter. We are going to church on Sunday and a meal at my in law's. Three days until I see the doctor and can see the babies. 

I am so nervous you have no idea. I'm scared that something is wrong. I don't want there to be anything wrong. I want those babies to be strong and to show me what gender they are...

*takes a breath*

This is going to be the longest weekend of my life. 

I see the dietician today and I am sure they are going to tell me not to eat Easter dinner or something of the sort. 

I'm just so anxious.


----------



## mumface26

Good luck gs im sure your scan will be great!

How r u katerz? This is how my big sis first labour began, af cramps early morning then she dlivered a 9lb8 baby girl 2:16am the following morning :):)


----------



## LaurenDem

Kubb said:


> Welcome Laurendem :hi:
> I was 18 when I was diagnosed with pcos and I was only referred to a specialist after trying for a year so we got cracking as soon as we found out as we knew it was going to be a long journey. If you feel ready now I would get the ball rolling as trying to conceive can be a long, long wait but it's how you feel really.
> 
> What are your symptoms for pcos?

I have the ovarian cysts, acne, irregular periods which I have had since I was 16, strange facial hair and fast weight gain, I have been 11 stone for about 5 years but over the course of about 5-6 month I went up to 14 stone but I am on a diet and losing it slowly. I have an appointment with my doctor next Friday to see what he can do for me, I'm hoping if I say I am TTC he will do some fertility tests on me so I know what I am dealing with :) thanks for the great advice xx

:hugs:


----------



## 2013myyear

Afternoon ladies how are you all? HCG levels no rise and no decrease again so now answers I think she said there around 10 000ish or somethingxxxx


----------



## Kubb

LaurenDem said:


> Kubb said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Laurendem :hi:
> I was 18 when I was diagnosed with pcos and I was only referred to a specialist after trying for a year so we got cracking as soon as we found out as we knew it was going to be a long journey. If you feel ready now I would get the ball rolling as trying to conceive can be a long, long wait but it's how you feel really.
> 
> What are your symptoms for pcos?
> 
> I have the ovarian cysts, acne, irregular periods which I have had since I was 16, strange facial hair and fast weight gain, I have been 11 stone for about 5 years but over the course of about 5-6 month I went up to 14 stone but I am on a diet and losing it slowly. I have an appointment with my doctor next Friday to see what he can do for me, I'm hoping if I say I am TTC he will do some fertility tests on me so I know what I am dealing with :) thanks for the great advice xx
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

With irregular periods it does seem to take a long time to get anywhere as you seem to spend a your time waiting for a period to come along so it is better to start ttc as soon as really as long as you're ready. 

I have irregular periods too, I went 2 and a bit years without any so that was all that time wasted! I had to lose 4 stone for them to come back but even that was touch and go whether I would have a period. I managed to get it to every 5 weeks for 4 months and then I was put on Clomid again for 6 months.

Good luck with the weightloss, I know how hard it is!!


----------



## Kubb

2013myyear said:


> Afternoon ladies how are you all? HCG levels no rise and no decrease again so now answers I think she said there around 10 000ish or somethingxxxx

I don't know much about hcg levels, what were they at their highest?


----------



## 2013myyear

10 000ish is the highest they've been it confusess me xxx


----------



## Kubb

That's really confusing!! Hope you get your answers soon! I can't imagine what mind games this is playing with you!


----------



## 2013myyear

Kubb as much as it pains me In my mind I've settled on MC and trying to move on from it I was spending to long in a limbo about it cxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

My best friend had this happen to her during her miscarriage. Her levels went up and down and then finally let go. It was a sad time but she gave birth to a beautiful baby girl in February.


----------



## 2013myyear

:hugs: to you're friend Hun glad she got her rainbow baby hopefully I get mine soon xxxx


----------



## Katerz

No change cramps have gone I think...I haven't really noticed them actually lol...distracting myself with ugly Betty box sets lol.


----------



## mumface26

Come on baby katerz get moving we wna see a picture!!!

2013 wen is ur next appointment? 

Gh I can understand how anxious u r for the scan. On wednesday morning I was climbing the walls and almost in tears.....and that was just follicular tracking!!
I was scared id messes things up even more with my fs incorrect advice about provera. Lucky I havent and im just wishing my follicle to grow and release very soon!!

Fish on good friday......does tinned red salmon on a sandwich count? :haha:


----------



## Katerz

Lolol Mumface its still fish i'd say so!


----------



## mumface26

Can ovulation make you feel moody and a bit blah? One minute im ok then I go.in a mood and feel a bit tearful! I go and sulk somewhere then im ok.
My cervix feels softer compared to yesterday. No point checking cm because woth all thos bd its prob left overs aka the ones who didnt make it :haha:


----------



## Aein

yes mumface, during Ovulating i becomes moody even i dun allow DH to watch politics or his favourite show, just with me all time as much as possible


----------



## Aein

Cd23 and DPO13 is about to start, dun know should i go for test in coming days or not?
totally freak out with this thing brownish ON OFF bleed, its 5th day passed :/


----------



## mumface26

Well I could ovulate anytime so we will just bd every night to make sure we are covered. Dp is really excited. He also says since I took clomid I feel different down there than when I didnt take clomid so that must be a good sign!
I just hope this is it for us, my egg releases and we get lucky! 
My confidence is returning :):)


----------



## Aein

good luck with Oing mumface, catch the eggy <3


----------



## mumface26

Aein I dont know when you should test and im sorry I cant offer any advice on the spotting. 
Some women do spot for a while during early pregnancy sooo......:thumbup:

I keep imagining my baby lay in his moses basket sleeping soundly in his sesame street baby grows I have earmarked from tesco :haha: and there I go again saying he like I know im going to have a boy! I always say he, my family has noticed this too, hhhmmmmm?


----------



## mumface26

How CUTE are these.......... https://www.clothingattesco.com/sesame-street-2-pack-of-sleepsuits/invt/kb310053/
And this ....... https://www.clothingattesco.com/nightwear/dc-comics-superman-sleepsuit/invt/aq311354/ 
Wwaaaa so want to go buy them noooww!!!


----------



## 2013myyear

mumface26 aww love the superman one xxx

How are you ladies these evening? Xxx


----------



## mumface26

Im up and down. Feeling good but it soon turns to feeling a bit blah. 
Wish dp would get of his ps3.
just had hot cross buns :):):)
How r u 2013?


----------



## 2013myyear

Lol! Mines on the Xbox, ohhh hot cross buns now I want some! Lol xxxxxx
And I'm same I feel like crying one minute then laughing the next it sucks xxx


----------



## Kubb

That's pcos for you!! 

Stupid pcos :growlmad:


----------



## 2013myyear

Need to make I hate PCOS fan club lol xxx


----------



## Kubb

:haha: I think this one is already like that, but with a polite name lol


----------



## 2013myyear

Lol! PCOS truely sucks some days ill always remember being just 15 and told I had it then shunned away and told it wouldn't matter till I was older and wanted babies but maybe I needed to loose some weight to help in future at that age I was a size 14ish which okay wasn't as skinny as some of my friends but wasn't fat in my eyes either and well 6months later I was admitted into hospital due to not eating :( xxxx my mum was in a state didnt know what to do and wasn't until a few years ago I told her what the doctor had said and went mental and actually formally complained xxx to this day my PCOS has never really been discussed with me and I try stop googling it :( xxxx


----------



## Kubb

Sorry to hear about your hard time :hugs: When I first got told I had it, I asked if it going to be really hard to have children and the lady said "no, your specialist will give you a tablet (clomid) and you'll have a baby. After your first child your hormones will be reset and you'll be fine". Yeah, right. We ALL know it's not as simple as that!! 

I knew nothing about pcos and have only really found out things from my own experience and from talking to people on here.
I kept saying that I wished they diagnosed me when I was 14/15 rather than 18 so I could have cracked down on my weight then and got it sorted rather than go through all the stuff I did when I was that age!


"Let your body mature and you'll be fine", they said. I'm still waiting...:coffee:


----------



## 2013myyear

I feel the opposite I'd rather have found out older i suppose lol! 

My summery of PCOS though is it sucks :( and doctors don't seem to like to help either :( xxxx


----------



## Katerz

Walking dead is on yaaaay!

I wish I had gone to dr about ttc sooner and stopped making excuses as to why af didn't show up tut! After I finally went I had a year of trying to get her to do something about it!! Screw you pcos!


----------



## 2013myyear

The oh loves walking dead I've never actually sat down to watch it lol xxx

And screw you PCOS sounds like something we should all say lol xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

I think that PCOS was a blessing for me. It taught me to be more patient and helped me realize that some things are truly a miracle. I never in a million years thought I would be having twins. Somehow I was lead to this.


----------



## 2013myyear

ghinspire22 that's actually such an isperational way to look at it :) xxx


----------



## LaurenDem

I am 20 and only just found out I have PCOS and didn't really know about it until now but I don't think I would have been able to deal with it if I was any younger, I'm just glad I have a partner who is supporting me 100% and is ready to take the BIG step to TTC. So lucky.

:hugs:


----------



## Kubb

That's what we all need, a partner that completely understands and is so supportive. Ttc is so emotionally demanding and is so hard to go through with its ups and downs so we all need someone who can help us through this instead of break us.

I'm scared that if on Tuesday the worst is confirmed to my hubby and I that'll break us. I'm not the worlds strongest person and I like to keep things inside and Matt goes on the Xbox to get away from reality. It's really hard. 
Luckily I have all your lovely ladies to help me! And I'll help you in the best way I can.

Pcos can go do one!!! We will ALL get our miracles!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I didn't know I had it until march/april 2012, I was 26, I'd been on the pill 10 years and come off it jan 2012 to ttc and never got a period went to the doc in April and was given clomid and fell pregnant in may.

Oh and mumface- I chucked most of my onesies that don't button up front, so hard getting them over their heads n not worth the screaming!


----------



## mumface26

I was told I had pcos aged 19, id caught chlamydia :haha: and took tablets to get rid. Then.i went for an us to check my tubes werent damaged. My tubes were healthy but my ovaries had cysts. Doctor wasnt concerned. However I do vagualy remember my periods been ok, had my first at 13 and tuen went on the pill aged 17 so I think they were ok, not 28days but regular enough to keep buying tampons nd.pads :) cant remember much after age 17 because I was on and off the pill.
Last year I was 33days, 26days, 59 days ..... Cant remember the rest but my longest was 105 days! I remember telling fs id had 6 af in 10 months, suppose its not too bad but still irregular by anyones standard.
Dp knows more about womens bits than he ever did and is very supportive. He just gets stressed when I get upset. Hes a very possitive person. <3


----------



## Aein

What IB should be, in color, duration .... 
& what if someone get preggo can possibly get bleed throughout some weeks!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> What IB should be, in color, duration ....
> & what if someone get preggo can possibly get bleed throughout some weeks!

I believe ib can be brown or red, usually just a few spots (as its only something the size of a poppy seed burrowing into lining) 
And I had bleeding early in pregnancy at 7 weeks(red blood) caused by thrush , because it was red they gave me an extra ultrasound to ensure everything ok


----------



## Aein

thank you hopeful
some of my friend from another city told me abt bleeding throughout pregnanc i was just Impossible, but now i think she is right 

its my 6th day with tiny bleed, but thanks God from yesterday evening till now, i didnt get it 
hopefully now it keeps away , tomorrow is last dose of progesterone


----------



## Katerz

Love those clothes Mumface! Tesco do some good clothes, mum took me to asda earlier (to try and get these contractions regular and stronger) and they've also got some lovely stuff in there!


----------



## Aein

Wt's progress Katerz??


----------



## ghinspire22

I had spotting throughout my early weeks of pregnancy. I mean at 13 weeks I had lots of brown blood. 

That's why I haven't been the most calm about this whole pregnancy thing and they give me good news on Monday. 

The babies seem fine every time I have bled. It just seems like every woman is different. Some bleed and some simply don't. The best thing you can do sometimes is call the nurse to talk to them or wait it out. I mean soon you should be able to test. So there's something.


----------



## Katerz

Not a lot Aien. Had some contractions last night but they stopped until about 6 this morning and then on and off since 6am...the on off on off part is annoying!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Not a lot Aien. Had some contractions last night but they stopped until about 6 this morning and then on and off since 6am...the on off on off part is annoying!

Wow so it sounds like things could be moving along!! :happydance: hopefully your mooch round asda might do the trick!
Are they painful contractions?


----------



## Katerz

They aren't too bad they feel like stronger AF cramps...mumsy keeps asking if they are mild medium or strong but I have no idea as I have nothing to compare it to lol!


----------



## Aein

Katerz, its mean getting ready to come outside in arms of Mom, wooow so sweetprays and wishes always with you

Ghinspire, yes i do understand now... although Dr doesnt told me anything she said its early to say anything is this any serious or what? she just said dun worry and continue taking pills on time

today spend very relax as no spotting or tiny bleed here, thanks God 
may be pills worked out, today morning my last dose

i'm thinking to test on April 1, as i will be on 15dpo and 1 week before coming AF


----------



## mumface26

Ive read online that the unterine lining grows 1-2mm a day like the follicle. So today I must be 7.5mm endo lining and 12.8mm follicle size. 
Does anyone know what size it must be before I ovulate?
My cm has gone different now its more thick and tinged with white :shrug:
It stretches a little bit but not much. And im having a few pelvic cramps but thats not unusual with me to be honest!!
I just hope and wish this first round of clomid will work.


----------



## Katerz

I think it's around 18-20mm but i could be wrong? I can never remember!


----------



## Aein

yes Katerz is right, my Dr also said for 18mm,

in Feb i Ovulated @ 22.50mm folly and lining were 12.5
in March as i Ovulated on my iwn when goes for scan, irregular folly was 19mm


----------



## mumface26

So my folly will keep growing? I could ovulate very late then. I hope it keeps growing and growing!
Should be 12.8mm now so not long to go. Im worried its stopped growing.
My cm is very dry, hardly anything now. Need to use concieve plus or dp wont get it in tonight :haha:
I do have cramps. I coud either have af thanks to my wrong advice on taking provera or it could be me gearing up to ovulaten
Im doing my best to relax and not think about it but I cant help it. 4 out of 5 women ovulate on clomid, I just hope and wish im one of the 4.........


----------



## Katerz

Are you having anymore scans Mumface?


----------



## Aein

mumface, hopefuly it will grow much, in Feb CD11 i go for scan my folly was 10.5 in left ovary and 5mm was in right, and again on CD15 left one folly was 23mm , so i pray for the same to you also <3

that day Dr induced me HCG shot may be because folly was enough to Ovulate and after one day my scan confirmed i Ovulated... so may be if our body dont Ovulate, HCG shot makes it possible for us..., good luck


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> mumface, hopefuly it will grow much, in Feb CD11 i go for scan my folly was 10.5 in left ovary and 5mm was in right, and again on CD15 left one folly was 23mm , so i pray for the same to you also <3
> 
> that day Dr induced me HCG shot may be because folly was enough to Ovulate and after one day my scan confirmed i Ovulated... so may be if our body dont Ovulate, HCG shot makes it possible for us..., good luck

Im not on the shots yet. Sometimes I wish I was on a higher dose of clomid and the shots.
Im doing my best to make dp and I healthy meals and make sure we take our vitamins and stay positive but some days its very hard. 
The worry of money and the stresses of working dont help. I try to block it all out but they are still in the back of my mind.
Im doing all I can :shrug:


----------



## Aein

be relax dear, just go on with the cycle as Dr is saying, praying for a positive result first else you have options in mind that what to do next .. right Good luck <3 

i was 50% sure for a BFP in february after taking clomid, best folly and shot and rest 50% i was down becauze of DH low motility and its confirmed in early March test also :/


----------



## mumface26

The motility is on my mind. He wasnt given medication because they said it wasnt a problem but I have put him on zinc supplements and I make sure he eats healthy too. 
I want to buy him some welman supplements but we are on such a tight budget for the next few months I cant afford them :nope: had to borrow off parents to fix his car back in january and still paying it back :(:(


----------



## Aein

ohh hope that things get well soon with you mumface, be positive and strong everything will be fine, hugsss


----------



## Aein

Today here situation in KSA kingdom is worst including Riyadh where we are living
because of Govt take action on illegal visas/Iqama of persons working here from other countries

they are cutting their Iqama and taking them to Jail and after fine direct EXIT to their country


----------



## mumface26

I relax, watch tv, do some crochetting and today I baked some fairy cakes all to take my mind off this but every now and again it enters my mind and its ages before it leaves my mind.
I should stay off this forum but I like talking to you guys and its like an online diary for me to record my thoughts and express my fears as we all know what we are going through.
Xxxx


----------



## Aein

i agree with you, even DH also used to with this habit of my reading, posting
when some day i dont do he noticed and asked me whats wrong 

and this place is where we listen from many, we learn from many really you are all lucky with family, doing job, see me all alone here, even cant go outside without DH and in full Pardah, no one here to talk, so this forum is our small family too where we sgare our every thought hapoy ir sad


----------



## mumface26

Dp has fallen asleep whilst watching boxing! How the f*** does he expect us to get a bfp if he snoozes??
I cant wake him when hes asleep, I get grunted at, eyes rolled, tutted at and when he does wake hes groggy as hell!! Hate him when hes like this.
Forget it....dry as a bone anyway....


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mum face put something super sexy on and wake him! 

Aein where do u live?


----------



## Aein

Hopeful, we are currently in Riyadh city, capital of Saudi Arabia

its morning 10am here, DH office also closed ... let see where day goes 
praying for all


----------



## mumface26

Either the follicle grew a lot within a few days and I ovulated early or im going to ovulate late or im not going to ovulate at all.....:shrug:
From cd9 to 14 I had water cm and plenty of it but now ive got nothing at all.
Just want af now so we can start on clomid part 2......


----------



## Katerz

Mumface I found cm dried up when I was on clomid. It's not over until af shows her ugly face!

AFM contractions are roughly 5 mins apart and quite strong. Hospital don't want me until they are 3-4 mins apart...come ooooon get closer lol. I think I'm being brave lol.

Have the dumbest MIL who knows I'm in labour yet said we are going to hers for dinner tomorrow?! Yeah that isn't happening!!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Mumface I found cm dried up when I was on clomid. It's not over until af shows her ugly face!
> 
> AFM contractions are roughly 5 mins apart and quite strong. Hospital don't want me until they are 3-4 mins apart...come ooooon get closer lol. I think I'm being brave lol.
> 
> Have the dumbest MIL who knows I'm in labour yet said we are going to hers for dinner tomorrow?! Yeah that isn't happening!!

Is mil keeping away from the hospital? 
Why on one born every minute they r in hospital with hardly any contractions yet your are 5mins apart and they dont want you in yet?
Have ur waters broke and does it hurt?
<3


----------



## Katerz

Well she told hub to tell her when we want her there...turns out he didn't actually tell her I don't want her there...grrr!

So went to L&D and contractions flipping stopped! So frustrating been sent home until they are really regular the MW didn't seem to mind though seems quite a few first timers aren't sure when to go in!

One born is a massive lie! Lol totally gives you false expectations! 

Feeling nackered!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Well she told hub to tell her when we want her there...turns out he didn't actually tell her I don't want her there...grrr!
> 
> So went to L&D and contractions flipping stopped! So frustrating been sent home until they are really regular the MW didn't seem to mind though seems quite a few first timers aren't sure when to go in!
> 
> One born is a massive lie! Lol totally gives you false expectations!
> 
> Feeling nackered!

Sounds great- don't call her, easy!! 

Also at antenatal class they said that adrenalin cancels out the natural pitocin hormone so lots of women get to hospital and get excited, adrenalin pumps and contractions stop! That's why they advise not to go til your in established labour.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://s12.postimg.org/tt35hxy19/image.jpg
image hoster


Same outfit! At 5 days and 10 weeks


----------



## Aein

woow so cute, muaaah i like this outfit hopeful it looks easy to dress up, isnt it?


----------



## mumface26

Awww hopeful your lil bubs growing alot <3

Afm forget ovulation. No cm and a rock hard cervix. Come on af, show yourself so we can start clomid round2. My cervix felt soft and I had lots of cm last week but now its changed!
I was offered counselling for this, think I might take them up on it, I feel so broken, my body camt even respod to clomid?? Wtf???? 
Cant get motivated to even eat something, never felt this fucking (excuse language) low ver in my whole life. Cant even ovulate on meds! 
:cry: 
Sometimes feel like quitting the whole ttc thing. Dp falls aseep when we need to bd nd if we did bd he has a job gettinf it in as im so dry.
:cry:
Then ive got the boss from hell at work who nit picks at everything we do, nothong ever good enough so that doesnt help matters. 
Just feel so broken, my bits dont work as they are supposed to and dp cant understand why im so sad? Ok so if he was told his sperm was broken he would be pretty gutted too.


----------



## mumface26

Guys I dont think im going to post on here for a while. I need to chill out and sort my head out.
First I need a good cry :cry:
Then a good strop :hissy:
Followed by pure calmness and serenity and stop myself from googling anything to do wih clomid, cm, cp, babies etc.....
Then I need to kick dp up the bum! I was in the kitchen cleaning up, he pops his head round "any chance of fried egg on toast for dinner?" omg I snapped. "yes, eggs in the fridge, breads in the cupboard, you know where the frying pan lives.....knock yourself out!" 
I do most of our cookimg but maaaan he really annoyed me today!
He made his own eggs and I went downstairs to take my anger out on some poor innocet ironong (we live in a duplex appartment on 2 floors, we sleep downstairs and live and cook upstairs, upside down house :) )
Havent spoke to dp since the egg incident 2.5 hrs ago :(
Im tired, annoyed we have no money, annoyed at dp sat doing nothing and ashames of myself for not functioning correctly.
Yeah I need a break from b&b and maybe work too.


----------



## Aein

mumfacs, hugs for you dear

its life phase, dun be annoyed dear may be he want to do sone work by hiself?? so be relax stop anger 
and yes take your time, be happy akways dear, this thing is gonna effect you positive, <3 <3


----------



## ghinspire22

I hope everyone is having a wonderful Easter. Husband and I went to church. I wore a new dress. I even painted my nails with plenty of sparkles. I'm hoping that today will get me to tomorrow and then I'll see my babies healthy and moving around and around inside me. Maybe they will even show their genders.

I even had cooked sushi today for lunch. It was so delicious. I read as long as it's cooked then I'm good. It'st he raw stuff to watch out for. 

Mumface, deep breath. I know it's hard but your time will come. Definitely go talk to someone. I have a therapist since my brother committed suicide two years ago. It has really helped me.


----------



## mumface26

Gh im sorry to hear about your brother. I hardly see my brother but I would be devastated if anything happened to him. Im glad you are enjoying easter :)
Dp thinks me having counselling seems silly as I have him to talk to. But he gets stressed out when I tell him my worries, he says things like "why wont it work?" and "just relax it will work"
Relax is exactly what I need counselling for, I dont feel I can relax. 

I had a few cramps before, like a burning sensation almost, it felt different and strange.
We will bd tonight with concieve plus. It mimics ewcm and helps sperm travel to wjere it belongs.


----------



## Aein

Ghinspire, woow for you enjoying Easter and yes hopeful and praying for your scan tomorrow, things are moving on, good luck... please also show your painted nails <3

mumface, happy Bding dear <3 

wishing all of you Happy Easter <3 <3


----------



## StellaBella24

Goodluck Katerz!! Cant be long now.xxx


----------



## Katerz

Hope not feels like a million years lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein, yes I have learned to just buy outfits that do up at the front! He gets very distressed when they go over his head. 
At the moment he has a cough :( poor little mite caught a cold! 

Mumface, please do not get too upset :( our body can be unpredictable on clomid and not show the traditional ov signs, it may have already happened!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Aein, yes I have learned to just buy outfits that do up at the front! He gets very distressed when they go over his head.
> At the moment he has a cough :( poor little mite caught a cold!
> 
> Mumface, please do not get too upset :( our body can be unpredictable on clomid and not show the traditional ov signs, it may have already happened!

Aww poor bub! Hope he gets well soon <3
My body is very unpredictable. Im saying to myself im in the follicular phase so my cm has dried up and will come back when I ovulate. But then clomid dries you out?
I guess im worrying the provera has messed it all up. I wish I could go for another ultrasound.
I have my day 21 progesterone on friday.


----------



## Aein

mind is playing game YES or NO ... do a test YES ... NO .... YES ..... NO .... :s


----------



## mumface26

Aein are you enough dpo to do a test?
If you are then go ahead and :test:


----------



## mumface26

When we feel these so called ov pains do we feel them on one side or all over where ourwomb is?
Im aching as if I have af cramps but not as bad as that. 
Still dry as a bone :)
Im blaming the clomid though. Im taking the new fs advicr amd bd'nd each night til wednesday as I could ov by then. But dp says we will bd until af is supposed to be due.
If my uterine lining is thickening do u think id get af natural if we didnt catch?


----------



## StellaBella24

Clomid at 50mg did make me ovulate but not until cd30 and so yes i had AF. But i knew that it hadnt made me 'properly' ovulate as for days before hand i had lots of sharp ov pains in different places around ovary.
However when i took 100mg of clomid and i ovulated on cd 18 (i think) i knew exactly where i was ovulating from as sharp ov pain was just in one place and for a shorter amount of time


----------



## Aein

mumface26 said:


> Aein are you enough dpo to do a test?
> If you are then go ahead and :test:

yea tomorrow i'll be 16dpo and 24cd, probably 1 week before AF

i've strip of Fertisure which checks 10 days before period, so i just thinking to do test on month 1st date :cry:


----------



## mumface26

I wonder how katerz is doing? Has junior katerz come to join us yet?
My guess is she has a girl and she weighs 8lb 2oz :thumbup:


----------



## Aein

yea mumface, my guess is also for a baby girl, let see who came in our team, good luck Katerz <3

Ghinspire, what about your scan .... i dun know time difference but here its 12pm


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Went out today n stocked up on half price Easter eggs :) :) 
Then had some family pics done n went whoa I'm big. Need to eat them all ASAP to start a diet!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

It is 7:30am Monday morning right now. I go in at 10am this morning. I still have a few hours. I am so nervous. I am praying for good news and perhaps they will tell me what these babies are if they want to be good babies and show mommy their gender. 

I really hope nothing goes wrong.


----------



## Aein

yuhooo i'm hopeful and praying for you Ghinspire..... i wanna see babies too <3


----------



## Aein

my neighbour are Christian from Kerala India, yesterday evening she give me special Kerala biryani, with steaks and potato cutlis, i also enjoyed eating and thought celebrating Easter with all of you <3


----------



## Aein

tdy morning i said to DH, its look i wont see any BFP in whole my life, so better to stop TTC :/


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> tdy morning i said to DH, its look i wont see any BFP in whole my life, so better to stop TTC :/

Thts how I felt last night but I wont stop until and if I need ivf.
We get 1 free go of ivf then we are on our own, cant afford it so best not have any ivf because I will want it and put us in huge debt.
I couldnt handle the stress of ivf either, I mean if clomid is making me this nervous what the.heck would ivf do??!!
We need to carry on aein, we will get there one day!


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful half price eggs taste better :):) 

Good luck with the scan ghinspire! I wish you well <3 can we see your scan photo??


----------



## Aein

mumface, we have to carry on but i'm really in a diff life phase
i'm on visit visa here only 4 months left in expiry, m thinking on many points

what if i get prego 1 month before or same month of my visa expiry, can i be able to travel??
wt if i do travel and got MC... i cant afford this at any cost?
i also know just 1mnth passed DH taking his medicine may be 3 months course do a miracle?? 
wts was this mid cycle bleed, should any worst thing inside, Ovarian cysts or cancer?
if i get preggo before end of this Year, my sis-in-law marriage will be delayed, coz i never ever attend marry in this condition while i've to manage all marriage work :/ and she said clearly dun late our marriage because of you :(

what else i think on which points, m totally freak out this time 
i'm saying DH to send me back in next 2 months so i come back on fresh visa, but he's akso denying
m just pissing off

even m saying DH if i cant preggo by next yr start you do another marry and leave me alone :(


----------



## ghinspire22

I have an hour and 10 minutes left before my appointment. *deep breath* Please be good babies. Mommy wants to see you.

Ladies, I know it's hard but the best thing you can do is relax. People kept telling me the same thing when I was trying to get pregnant. I would cry and get upset but the fact of the matter is when I finally just let go and said I would let God do whatever, that's when it happened. You can't be thinking about what ifs. You can only do what you can do. Take the pills they give you and take a deep breath. It will happen.


----------



## laurabe

15dpo still no AF and going home to test. Got butterflies! Had a neg on a digi at 12dpo but 2 (false).positives? On clear blue plus.


----------



## mumface26

Aein do you mean you only have short time with dh before you leave? Do u live in a differemt place to dh?

Good luck with testing laurabe! Keep us posted :)

Ghinspire how did it go??


----------



## Kubb

Ghinspire how did it go?? Making us waitttttttt


----------



## ghinspire22

Sorry, I have been feeding my face. I was so hungry when I got back that I had to make myself a little lunch. 

Everything went well. My blood pressure was perfect and I only gained a bit more weight but the doctor said that it was actually right on target. She doesn't think that I'll be extremely overweight if I keep it up. 

I couldn't see what genders the babies were but they had definitely grown and their hearts were beating. It will be 4 WEEKS until I can see them again. We will be at the 20 week mark at that point and we will get an anatomy scan and they will be able to tell us the genders. Fingers crossed that everything goes well. Right now I'm feeling happy the babies grew. I am always a little worried.


----------



## Aein

wooow hugs Ghinspire, see everything is perfect and you will have rest weeks with happy and healthy figure <3 

Laurab, nice to hear from u after so long, good luck dear <3

mumface, DH is doing job here in Riyadh KSA , and basically we belongs from Pakistan
so when visa about to expire, i've to go back homeland and after some days back here on fresh visa :/


----------



## mumface26

Aein I understand your situation. Will dh go to pakistan when his work is finished or could u get another visa?
Ghinspire im so happy your scan went well! Rest now, your babies are growing and you are healthy.

I think af is on the way. Had cramps all day and have brown streaked cm. Its that provera! Omg if I hadnt took it I bet I would have a bfp on this cycle!
If af came what would hppen to my follicle? Oh well, at least I can get started on round 2 clomid!
Stupid fs with her incorrect out of date advice :grr::hissy:
I will see how it goes, maybe im spotting because im ovulating?? Could happen.....


----------



## laurabe

AF got me just as I was about to test :-/


----------



## Aein

good luck mumface, i pray witch keeps away from u 

DH wont go with me, as he will take off only during his sister marriage whenever fixed so he is just saving his holidays, and i m sure i will be back within a month if he apply for visa same week i go back 

now m also waiting for AF, if it showed so second day i visit Dr else 6April is my appointment date


----------



## mumface26

Sorry the witch got you laurabe :hugs: do u start another clomid round now?
Can I ask do you get ewcm or any kind of cm on clomid?


----------



## laurabe

I have done 4 rounds of clomid and only noticed a small.amount of ewcm one time. I've been using conceive plus but no joy with anything I do :( I'm due to go on to round 5 clomid now but thinking of giving it a miss, I get really bad mood swings.and terribly low moods since starting it


----------



## Hfs1228

Hi..I suffer from pcos to...my cycle is mostly of 34, 44 days and sometimes reaches 58 days... Should I be worried? Is it imp for me to get treated inorder to concieve?
I would fall into d category NTNP ..... Was hoping if I can concieve without any medication?????


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's 530am and I'm at the hospital my bubba is so sick :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hfs1228 said:


> Hi..I suffer from pcos to...my cycle is mostly of 34, 44 days and sometimes reaches 58 days... Should I be worried? Is it imp for me to get treated inorder to concieve?
> I would fall into d category NTNP ..... Was hoping if I can concieve without any medication?????


I would def try ttc properly before Getting treatment, there r various drugs your doc will need to talk to u to see if clomid or metformin would be best


----------



## ghinspire22

I am sending good vibes to everyone today.


----------



## Kubb

Going to hve a little rant so please excuse me. :grr:

I'm sick of people writing "I'm pregnant" or "I'm going to be a mum/dad" on Facebook as an Aprils fools day joke! It really NOT funny! 

Matts cousin is one of the culprits for it!! His cousin has just turned 20. He had a baby with his girlfriend just after meeting her for two weeks! The baby is a month old and he put "can't believe my girlfriend is pregnant again, stupid mini pill". I couldn't resist and had to comment! :growlmad: I said "I don't think that's funny, especially when there's people out there who can't have children, people who are struggling to have children and people who have lost their children".
I'm really annoyed! Especially when I have my scan tomorrow to either confirm a miscarriage (which is most likely) or to tell me I have 1 or 2 babies.

I'm probably being over sensitive since I'm scared tomorrow but bleurgh!!!!!


----------



## Aein

Laurabe, sorry witch captures you again ..... this time hold her tight so she didnt show herself again, huh

Hfs, welcome dear, yes i agree with hopeful, you have to be concentrate on ut, visit ur Dr see what they presribed you, get it settle down first, good luck

hopeful, hows bubba feeling now?? 

Ghinspire, always need these vibes, thank you dear, hugs

Kubb, tomorrow will be a miracle day for you, i bet, fx'd for you, <3


----------



## Aein

its second day my pad not showing spotting, but when i wipe inside i feel brownish cum on my finger :/


----------



## mumface26

Aww hopeful I hope jace is ok :hugs:

Aein I have no idea what the spotting could mean or be.

Kubb I was dreading april fool bfp's but I didnt get any. In my mind the people who do it are perhaps tempting fate, its harsh for me to say that but no one should pretend to be pregnant :grr:

Hfs1228 Yes you are best trying naturally but my problem with that was I knew I had pcos so it was always on my mind and I was thinking if the doctors know I have pcos why wont they help?? But natural.bfp's do happen with pcos.

Laurabe good luck in whatever path you take :dust:

Afm im having cramps and I think its af, but I when it comes full flow I can do my clomid again :):)
Im so tired tonight. I need a big old sleep :sleep:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My poor bub has bronchiolitis :( and he's too young to take anything for it,the e.r doctors said all I can give him is TLC and it'll get worse before it gets better! So scary, he coughs and goes bright red and sticks his tongue out like he can't breathe :(


----------



## Aein

ohh hopeful, take good care of him, its very difficult time for him, m feeling sad also :( 
praying for his sound health <3


----------



## Katerz

Hello my lovelies!

Just a quickie to say lily Harriet smith arrived today at 17:20 (ish) weighing 7lb 10. 

Hardest thing I have EVER had to do but so very worth it! 

Turns out the little munchkin was back to back and ended up being delivered with a little help from the vontouse and an episiotomy (ouch!!) manged to get through on gas and air alone. Totally spaced me out!

Will def post pics for you when I get out of hospital and when I get time lol!


----------



## Kubb

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

What a beautiful name! I can't waitron see piccies :)

Hope you're okay and have recovered.


----------



## mumface26

Congrats katerz!!! Big cuddles to lily harriet smith <3 <3 Well done love :thumbup: :happydance:

Hopeful poor jace! I hope he is well very soon poor darling!! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats katerz!!


----------



## Aein

wooow Katerz, happy happy and happy for little Lilly, muaaaaah my hugs smooches love all around little baby <3 <3

hopeful, hows bubba? you back to home or not?


----------



## Kubb

I've got my 3rd scan in under 2 hours, I'm so scared. I'm hoping there's a little fighter in me/ fighters in me, but I just have a gut feeling that it's not going to be good news.

[-o&lt;


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh kubb hope all is well and you get pleasantly surprised! 
I just had a 2 hour nap while hubby watched Jace sleep. Afraid to sleep tonight as he struggles to breathe :(


----------



## Aein

Kubb, good luck dear, dont think negative... praying everything goes fine <3


----------



## mumface26

Kubb I hope your scan goes well, lots of love <3

Hopeful I would be scared to sleep too. Why have they sent him home if hes having trouble breathing?

Afm im confused! My pads are still clean but today I checked inside and I have ewcm tinged with brown?? Im exhausted even after a nice long sleep and I have a bad headache. Dp is convinced im ovulating as he has also read women sometimes spot. My cervix is softer today....soft, hard, hard, soft I wish it would make its mind up :(:(:(


----------



## ghinspire22

Katerz said:


> Hello my lovelies!
> 
> Just a quickie to say lily Harriet smith arrived today at 17:20 (ish) weighing 7lb 10.
> 
> Hardest thing I have EVER had to do but so very worth it!
> 
> Turns out the little munchkin was back to back and ended up being delivered with a little help from the vontouse and an episiotomy (ouch!!) manged to get through on gas and air alone. Totally spaced me out!
> 
> Will def post pics for you when I get out of hospital and when I get time lol!

Yay congratulations!


----------



## StellaBella24

Congratulations Katerz!!! Yay :) Another girl!

Hopeful...i hope little Jace is better soon. Poor little thing! It must be very scary for you.xx

Goodluck with scan Kubb.

Aein and Mumface - hope ur bodies let you know what they are up to soon. Its so hard trying to second guess all the time.xx


----------



## StellaBella24

I am chillin in bath...got up very late but it is school holidays so i can :)

Gonna spend rest of day clearing out what will be baby's room so that OH can decorate it. I know its early but trying to make most of two weeks off work as dont have energy or time to do such things when at school. After these 2wks i'll only have one week off before i start maternity and i'll be writing reports all that week. 
Trying to be organised.xx


----------



## mumface26

My cervix is soft and ive stopped spotting. My cm is very clear but seems thick?
Not everyone has ewcm though :shrug:
Whatever .....


----------



## Aein

m feeling sad for Kubb, just seen her signature, i was abt to ask her but...
why we got MC, why cant we control over it with medicine etc.,, why not :( 
my mind is just questioning


----------



## Kubb

Just not meant to be :cry:


----------



## Aein

Good luck Stella, now praying for you and Ghinspire for a happy healthy months <3


----------



## Aein

Kub, words are not here, but ... what i say :/


----------



## Aein

Kub, what Dr are saying??


----------



## StellaBella24

Oh Kubb...i'm so sorry hun.xx

Wish I had the words to make it better.xxxxxx


----------



## mumface26

Kubb im sorry to hear this :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
We are here to listen, anytime <3


----------



## 2013myyear

Hey ladies sorry for being away so long xxx :hugs: 

Kubb omg Hun I wish I knew what to say right now im thinking of you :hug: xxxxxx 

Katerz congrats hunny :) xxx


----------



## mumface26

Guys im taking a few weeks break from b&b. 
Ive been advised to also take a few weeks r&r from work so im booking some time off tomorrow so I domt need a sick note.
Im stressed, simple as!
And I need to get my head together.
I will stalk you guys and I will be back once im feeling good again.
Take care everyone! :dust:
Speak soon, lots of love <3<3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Guys im taking a few weeks break from b&b.
> Ive been advised to also take a few weeks r&r from work so im booking some time off tomorrow so I domt need a sick note.
> Im stressed, simple as!
> And I need to get my head together.
> I will stalk you guys and I will be back once im feeling good again.
> Take care everyone! :dust:
> Speak soon, lots of love <3<3


I never got ewcm on clomid either Hun, actually I've never had it ! Enjoy your break hopefully its what u need! 

Oh and as for Jace they did the probe thing on his toe and said his blood oxygen is 100% its just when he coughs he goes all red like he can't get air but then I sit him up and he's fine. I just can't take my eyes off him. Last night I wouldn't have been able to Sleep without my angelcare monitor - you ladies must get one! Ticks with every rise and fall of his chest so u know he's breathing.


----------



## Aein

mumface, stay blessed and safe, awaiting for you soon agin, fx'd .... hugssss


----------



## mumface26

I was very vague yesterday.
Basically I felt crap. So I left work early to see my doctor and the tears flowed in his office.
Its not just ttc I have anxieties with its other areas of my life too. It felt dark yesterday.
So the docs signed me off for two weeks and referred me for councelling. I made it clear I dont want to take meds as im ttc so im seeing a councellor next monday.
I have holidays to use at work so my boss said I could take them when my sick note expires.
We r still ttc but more relaxed with it.
Right now im at home, reclined on our sofa watching food network :)
It will be hard staying off bnb but I need to. Obsessing over, follicles, cm and cp isnt great, I mean look where its got me :haha:

I will stalk though........
Take care and I hope to see more bfps when I return!!
:dust: :hugs:


----------



## Aein

Mumface, tight hugs dear .. i pray you feel more relax and your next visit brings more happiness and calmfor you, <3


----------



## Aein

Ladies,

this is what m observing from last 5 days, brownish mucus, but not on Pad when i wipe i feel on finger, and tdy i feel after this some watery also :cry:

anybody can figureout , whats going on?? :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130403_145622.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ghinspire22

Kubb said:


> Just not meant to be :cry:

I am sorry hun. I know it a word you never want to hear but I like that you feel positive too. Remember to mourn but know that when you are ready to try again that your doctors and your body will work together to get pregnant.


----------



## Aein

its weekend here, we will go outside in evening 

i really wish to spend some time in relaxation, dun know why m behaving very aggressively with DH
is it medicines effect or sumthing else :/ 
1 more day left to visit Dr let see, i try to see any pharmacy in Mall and buy test strips too, wish to do test tomorrow morning


----------



## Kubb

Thank you ladies for your kind words.
This is me...
They confirmed it I had identical twins as they can see 2 sacs but one didnt develop and the other developed but stopped shortly after my 6week 2 day scan. It still hadnt grown and measured the same. 
The guy had a good proper look and turned the sound on to see if he could hear anything. We heard a heartbeat which he thought was the baby's but after doing more pictures and movement he tried to find the heart beat for a second time but it was gone. He doesn't know if it was my heart or not. I'm still alive so surely it would have been there for the second time? Who knows :shrug: he said he was confident that it's a MMC and sent me to a gyno for the next steps.

I have my D&C tomorrow to remove everything so I'll be able to start again from square one soon. 
I'm not going to lie, I am completely heart broken. I fell in love so quickly and so powerfully when we first saw the baby at 6 weeks 2 days, but I am now in so much pain I can't possibly describe it. 
I knew it wasn't going to be good news, I knew from the 2nd scan so I was prepared for it whereas Matt was the hopeful one, he was sure we would still have at least one baby growing so the confirmation of a MMC has completely destroyed him. I did try to help him see reality when I just knew in my gut that things weren't good but Matt being the positive and hopeful guy I fell in love with just thought things were ok so he's devasted. 

I did keep joking that I'm a crap chef so I probably set my oven on the wrong temperature to bake my buns and he said jokingly yesterday "Even though you burnt our buns, I still love you more than you will every know". :cloud9: I WILL pick my feet up and I WILL fight pcos again! I'm so determined to make Matt the dad he's always wanted to be, it just didnt happen this time. 

Tomorrow will be hard, it will officially be the end but also the start of a new journey. I will be a mum one day! I will, I will, I will!!!

:dust:

Hope you're all doing well.

(Sorry if it doesn't make sense or if it's just babble. My head is all over the place which makes it hard to string a sentence together!!)


----------



## Aein

Well, i just back from outside did shopping, DH gifted me a very delicate silver set, will show you Ladies later, plus i buy new abaya head scarfs, Colorful Nail paints and lots of choclates , feeling bit relax this time

i felt myself very tired even have to buy grocery for the week but i said DH m feeling tired go back home :( 
we found one pharmacy but preggo strips were out of stock, ehh .. DH saying now just 1 day wait so just be relax and Dr will do test... Okkkk let see


----------



## Aein

Hugs to tou Kubb, i feel your emotions, i am here with , we all are here with you
please dont be sad, and see may be God needs them more than you, huh

good luck tomorrow, i wish and pray for your health and calmness <3


----------



## Katerz

So sorry to read what you're going through kubb, sending love your way and strength for tomorro xxx


----------



## 2013myyear

Kubb thinking of you xxxx :hug.: xxxx


----------



## Kubb

:cry: thank you everyone. :hugs:

I really don't know how I'm going to cope tomorrow. It really is the end of something both Matt and I worked so hard at. I'm riddled with guilt towards him, I can't help it.
I'm dreading waking up tomorrow. I'll officially no longer be pregnant but I suppose I can start again.

Katerz, how's motherhood going for you? I bet it's amazzzzing :cloud9: 
Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## mumface26

Oh kubb darling im so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs::hugs:
Sending you lots of love <3

Afm im ok. My best friend kept me company today and we made cakes:)
Im feeling better just been away from work.
Trying not to google things too much, although had ewcm today and a soft cervix last few days.....omg there I go again......!!!!

Best go now, im stalking though.
I just had to post my love to kubb <3 take care hun :hugs:


----------



## Kubb

:hugs: Thank you. 

I'm so stressed at the moment. I feel like I need to break down and cry just to get everything out of my system but I can't. I physically can't. I'm normally such a cry baby but I'm literally plugged up and I can't get anything out. 

I could have slapped the lady on Tuesday. She said those famous words - "You're only young, you've got years ahead of you". :growlmad: I don't think I need to explain how that made me feel, I think we've all had that said to us at some point...

Hugs to you all. :hugs: thank you for being really supportive. I will be able to return the favour soon to the best of my ability, I just need to get over this. 

:flower:


----------



## mumface26

Let it out kubb. I bawled my eyes out to my gp the other day and it felt goooood!
:hugs:
I hate when people say "your only young....blllaahhh....." next time someone says that I think.im.gna say "yeah what you getting at?" in my manc accent of course :haha:


----------



## Kubb

It honestly drives me up the wall!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I think it was around this time last year i was off to the fertility specialist, I'm gonna read back through the thread and find it lol.


----------



## ghinspire22

Kubb said:


> :hugs: Thank you.
> 
> I'm so stressed at the moment. I feel like I need to break down and cry just to get everything out of my system but I can't. I physically can't. I'm normally such a cry baby but I'm literally plugged up and I can't get anything out.
> 
> I could have slapped the lady on Tuesday. She said those famous words - "You're only young, you've got years ahead of you". :growlmad: I don't think I need to explain how that made me feel, I think we've all had that said to us at some point...
> 
> Hugs to you all. :hugs: thank you for being really supportive. I will be able to return the favour soon to the best of my ability, I just need to get over this.
> 
> :flower:

The tears will come when you least expect them. I know for me they came a week later. I just cried until I couldn't breathe and I listened to the saddest songs. Then I just let go. I let myself feel and knew it was time to start again. 

I'm confident that you'll find the strength to go again. You just have to be ready.


----------



## nexis

Sorry to hear about your mc kubb :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kubb, many women fall pregnant with their miracle baby straight after a mc or d&c, its like natures greatest clean out and your body is just waiting for that baby that was meant to be yours! When u have him you will know the perfect baby was chosen for you :)


----------



## Kubb

Awww, :cry: you actually brought a tear to my eye! I'm just so worried that my body will struggle to regulate itself again, I barely had periods at all. I could probably count on 2 hands how many natural periods I've had.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kubb said:


> Awww, :cry: you actually brought a tear to my eye! I'm just so worried that my body will struggle to regulate itself again, I barely had periods at all. I could probably count on 2 hands how many natural periods I've had.

I know how that feels! 
I remember coming off the pill and 2 weeks later saying "we could have just made a baby!" Yet months later, no baby and no periods! Personal question but how is your weight? I weigh more than I should and my doc says that's a big factor! Once bub gets over his bronchiolitis (and all these Easter eggs are gone!) ill be out walking trying to get to a healthy weight and start hopefully start ovulating naturally!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

You didn't have luck with clomid did you kubb?

Ps. Wonder how nlk is????? I'm gonna go check her journal see if she's been there!


----------



## Kubb

My weight isn't too good really, if I'm honest. I was a good weight before I got to about 12 and then I just grew and grew. I was at my biggest in Jan 2012 and I lost 4 stone but gained gallstones so I had to stop the diet. My periods came back after 2 and a bit years and were every 5 weeks so I was put on clomid. I was then every 4 weeks for 6 months but didn't catch the egg so that's why I had the OD. 
Since coming off the diet I've put on half the weight I lost so I'm worried I'll struggle to have periods again, but I managed to fall pregnant! So who knows :shrug:

I am planning on cracking down on my weight and will try to lose some again but it's not easy :(

I have posted on nlk's thread but she's not replied, I hope she's okay.

Hope little man gets better very soon, poor guy. Give him a warm cuddle from me :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

She hasn't been on in a month! 
My weight is bad! 
78kg so that's like 174 pounds n I'm short too 156cm so that puts my bmi at 32/33. 
Something I'm going to start work on and then hopefully it will stop me from having complications again in next pregnancy


----------



## mumface26

I cant stay away can i.....?
I was meant to have day 21 bloods today but I slept in and missed my appointment! 
But I really believe I have only just ovulated so ive rebooked for next tuesday :)
Do.any of you ladies get ultra hungry after ovulation? Had chicken and veg for tea last night, within 2 hours I was eating cornflakes it was like id had no meal.

Weight has never bothered me until 2010, we went to gran canaria on holiday and omg, me in a bikini.....wrong!! Id crept from a neat 10st (140) to 12st (168lb) in 4 years. And dp was a bit podgy too so we went on diets. Dp did slim fast and lost 3 stone (42lb) but slimfast upset my stomach so I just ate well and exercised on the wii fit and it worked. By august 2011 id lost 1stone (14lb) and I was happy with it. I continued to eat well to keep it steady. A slow weight loss for me, prob the pcos??
I weighed myself recently and ive gained 9lb, im about 11.5st (160lb??) but by bmi was 28. My fs said its ok, if my bmi was more than 28 he would have refuses me til id lost weight.
Im not a naturally slim person anyway, always had a belly and a double chin :haha: so its just me.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

That sounds pRetty healthy weight to me mumface, hoPefully I can get on track like that and get AF Naturally!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> That sounds pRetty healthy weight to me mumface, hoPefully I can get on track like that and get AF Naturally!

I dont feel healthy sometimes. My best friend is stunning and has a lovely figure but she hates been thin and has been trying to gain weight since we left school. She wants curves :)
So I said I will have liposuction and whatever they take out of me they can inject it into you. :haha:
When u read these bmi charts and see what weight you should be I think a 10 year old weighs more than that so how can it be healthy? 
Make small changes, we limited our take aways to once a month rather than weekly, we only bought one packet of biscuits a week instead of 3 and when they are gone they are gone, we stopped taking money to work so we couldnt buy things from vending machines, we took packed lunches to work instead of buying lunch and I cooked using low fat ingredients, same meals just lower in fat. My weight came off slow but thos changes helped us.


----------



## mumface26

Going to a wedding on june 1st and dp needs to wear a suit! Never seen him in a suit and only saw him in a tie one time for a job interview.
Been with dp over 6 years and never seen him wear a suit :haha:
When we chose what meals we wanted I chose soup for starters instead of paté in the hope id be pregnant by then and we all know paté is a big no no when pregnant.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I had some family pics done the other day (ill share them when Jace goes to sleep!) I just realized when I saw them how huge I was :( but I'm still going to cherish them- and call them my before pics! 
My best friend just told me her and her partner are starting ttc soon! She's just come off the depo needle and is still waiting for first AF. I hope she doesn't have troubles like us, but I also hope it doesn't happen til I'm preggers with number 2 aswell! She has had a cervical cancer scare and 6 large cysts removed from her cervix so I'm not sure how things will be for her. I don't think they are in a rush as they are planning on buying a house in 6 months first.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ps. Mumface I have 2 weddings this month!


----------



## ghinspire22

The best thing I ever did for myself was lose weight. It helped me get pregnant. I started training for the 5ks and it really helped me work my body. Diet is important but exercise is really what helps. Combine the two and you won't be disappointed. You don't have to run either, just walking a mile a day and working up to 2 or 3 can do wonders.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Our family. 


https://s10.postimg.org/f1hoomme1/image.jpg

https://s10.postimg.org/w3aiqq195/image.jpg

https://s10.postimg.org/lui1kwd7d/image.jpg

https://s10.postimg.org/cnzqxm7yx/image.jpg

https://s10.postimg.org/us2ri95nd/image.jpg

https://s10.postimg.org/irhbhiy8p/image.jpg

https://s10.postimg.org/3wxbh3e1l/image.jpg

https://s10.postimg.org/y2vpvvkyh/image.jpg

https://s10.postimg.org/ytog1nnbt/image.jpg


windows 7 screen shot



Ps. The 2nd shot is his LION KING impersonation lol


----------



## Aein

Love to see these family pics hopeful, i must say happy and healthy family, <3
yes indeed for next TTC journey you should come into weight loose journey, good luck


----------



## Katerz

Love the pics hopeful, just reminded me I need to pop a couple on here...hubby managed to lose the wireless Internet do dah dongle thing so I gotta find that! Tut bloomin men!


----------



## Kubb

Set in recovery but they won't let me go until I eat and drink. 

It's officially over. 

The new journey starts from here.


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful your pictures are beautiful thanks for sharing those with us!
Katerz looking forward to seeing junior! 
Afm im back posting as you can tell lol! 
Cm tacky and cp hard and lower. Massive difference to tuesday and wednesday where cm was lots of and cp was soft and high :happydance:
My egg could be getting fertilized like....right now......:):):):)


----------



## mumface26

Take care kubb!
Thinking of you <3 <3


----------



## StellaBella24

Thinking of you Kubb.xxx


----------



## Aein

Kubb, Hugs to you <3 

mumface, wb dear  

Katerz, where are the pictures.... waiting


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kubb, so sorry for your loss x

Mumface,hoorah fingers crossed something positives happens


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Kubb, so sorry for your loss x
> 
> Mumface,hoorah fingers crossed something positives happens

Me too! my follicle grew in my right ovary so after bd I lay on my back with my bum.on a cushion, then after half hour I moved the cushion and lay on my right side to try and get the spermies to my right tube :haha: let gravity do its thing!
I didnt bbt or opk, I just took the fs advice that the folly will grow 1-2mm per day and I may ov by wednesday 3rd april.
And im certain I did.......


----------



## mumface26

Best friend came again today armed with her two laptops and blank cd's.
"we are making back in the day cd's!!" she chirped as I let her in.
She says musics great when you have depression so we made 5 mix cd's of our fave songs that take us back to our rave days, metallica obsessed days and just been daft days :haha:
We ended up reminiscing about all sorts, school, all nighters in cruddy rock venues, raves, holidays.......twas fun and we had such a laugh it really put a smile on my face how we put girls allowed on the same disk as slipknot??!! :rofl: whatever.....
Only problem now.....i need a time machine those days were great :):) wanna go back!!


----------



## sugarpi24

That's awesome mumface!!! I'm glad you had a good time!! I love listening to 80's music and 90's music on Pandora radio!! I love it! :) I cant wait for summer to be here...it makes me happy!


----------



## mumface26

sugarpi24 said:


> That's awesome mumface!!! I'm glad you had a good time!! I love listening to 80's music and 90's music on Pandora radio!! I love it! :) I cant wait for summer to be here...it makes me happy!

I love music. Not got a particular taste. Music takes you back and reminds you of things. Smack that by akon reminds me of dp coming to pick me up for a date one night he was blasting it out of his car very loud (showing off!) and lou reed perfect day reminds me of my grandads funeral as it was on the radio in the car on the way home. Some happy memories some sad....
I love summer too, so fed up of been cold I need sun!


----------



## Aein

I love music, whenever i do home work i just plugin my fvt music

DH goes to office and he said we dun visit Dr tdy, just wait some days if no AF so we will go what i do, Dr said to come on 6 ... m speechless sometimes he says i dun take medicine its enough, sumtimes this its making me crazy

i said to him m just stopping all medications, i dun need them, i dun need baby thats it and say your mother also


----------



## mumface26

Aein thats tough. Could you talk to dh and ask him if he wants a baby or not, if yes then we go dr's.

I know its not pretty but check my avatar picture.....i found it on tuesday when I used the bathroom at work.......ewcm!!!!! Ive had it before but never this much! 
Also does it occure on ovulation day? Days before or after? 
Either way we are covered as we bd'd sat, sun, mon, tues and weds.


----------



## mumface26

I know it could be left over semen from sex but not this much?
This pic was around 3pm whilst on my break and we bd the night before around midnigjt.
Ive never found ive leaked much semen the day after if we bd at night.


----------



## Aein

mumface, he is here with me always, he relaxed me and he saying baby will be here soon
but wt reason nt to visit Dr when she said come on 6 if no mensis :(


----------



## Aein

mumface, this must be your ewcm i believe , semen cant be showed for so long


----------



## mumface26

Ive been totally dry since thursday.
I guess im in my two week wait now!
My poas day is......17th April, 5 days before my birthday!


----------



## Aein

Good luck mumface, praying for all here who are in TTC ... 
i wish to hear good news as soon as possible now


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface I don't think thats semen, and sorry I don't know the answer to when it happens but just keep bding!!


----------



## sugarpi24

mumface I don't know if we have been through this before or not...but when is your birthday?! mines the 22nd!!! so heres hoping we get BFPs for our birthdays!!!


----------



## mumface26

sugarpi24 said:


> mumface I don't know if we have been through this before or not...but when is your birthday?! mines the 22nd!!! so heres hoping we get BFPs for our birthdays!!!

Yay we are birthday buddies :happydance:
Im a 22nd april gal too :D :D
I will be 27 and hopefully pregnant a year to the day we began ttc.


----------



## Aein

my couxin and best friend is also with 22nd April ... looks as too much Taurians around us


----------



## mumface26

Ive put myself at 5or6dpo because im certain the big O happened on 2nd or3rd april.
So far all ive had is cramps on and off, ive struggled to wake up properly each morning and ive been hungrier than usual.
Hopeful--did you have any symptoms up until your bfp?
This is going to be a long tww!


----------



## mumface26

Ive been reading all my previous posts and I stumbled accross katerz avatar picture.....shes put a picture of baby on!
Link back to page 525.......sooo cute!
Congrats katerz! <3<3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Ive put myself at 5or6dpo because im certain the big O happened on 2nd or3rd april.
> So far all ive had is cramps on and off, ive struggled to wake up properly each morning and ive been hungrier than usual.
> Hopeful--did you have any symptoms up until your bfp?
> This is going to be a long tww!

a


The typical preg symptoms eg nausea didn't start til 6 wks, but leading up to it the only real thing was a pinchy feeling in the tummy and lots of burping!


----------



## Aein

Aww i love Junior Katerz, see how watching with open eyes, muaaaaah <3 <3


----------



## Aein

Hopeful, by reading your above comment i'm feeling some fishy fishy, means if i am feeling thede symptom from last some days, means there can be something :/ 
seriously from last some days m ignoring abt spotting, any other thing neither sharing here too, i felt as i'm going to be too much positive and i should not do this until any good thing showed up :/


----------



## Aein

hopeful, what about cervix position at early stage of preggo? wt wbt EwCM??


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Ive put myself at 5or6dpo because im certain the big O happened on 2nd or3rd april.
> So far all ive had is cramps on and off, ive struggled to wake up properly each morning and ive been hungrier than usual.
> Hopeful--did you have any symptoms up until your bfp?
> This is going to be a long tww!
> 
> a
> 
> 
> The typical preg symptoms eg nausea didn't start til 6 wks, but leading up to it the only real thing was a pinchy feeling in the tummy and lots of burping!Click to expand...

Then I feel nothing other than cramps and tiredness.
Suppose we are all different though.
Xxx


----------



## Aein

Yes mumface i agree with this point, everyone has differ symptoms
last days on bfp thread one lady announced her bfp and she said always i was with lots of symptoms but during bfp nuthing


----------



## mumface26

If I dont get a bfp im going to start temping.
Do you start temping on cd1?


----------



## Aein

yes mumface, start temping from CD1 and you can also used simple thermometer instead of BBT


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> yes mumface, start temping from CD1 and you can also used simple thermometer instead of BBT

theres a bbt on ebay that comes with charts for £3.97. You need a basal thermometer to get the accurate temperature.
Dp wakes up before me every morning so he said he will wake me and put the thermometer in my mouth before I move so I get an accurate reading.


----------



## Aein

that will be better mumface, as for me i used simole thermometer from last one year, and still its reading is going accurate as per my Oing time, etc

but its very good if your used BBT


----------



## mumface26

I have had this annoying headache for the last few days and I have wanted to drink a lot of tea.
Well thats me done with symptom spotting. I will just relax now and distract myself until april 17th.
Xxx


----------



## Aein

mumface, try to reduced your tea intake dear, be calm n relax, hugssss


----------



## ghinspire22

I was told to temp my first round of Clomid. I used a digital oral thermometer and Fertility Friend. It definitely helped me keep track of my cycle and what my body was doing. The fertility specialist told me I had to do it.


----------



## StellaBella24

I agree that temping is a good idea. I know people refuse to do it to avoid the stress but for me guessing ovulation and then being wrong when no af or bfp was much more stressful!! 
At least if i wasnt o'ing i knew! 

Plus i didnt find sticking a thermometer in my mouth for 30secs in morning and recording it on fertility friend at all stressful.

Aaaand because temping only tells u when u have already o'd, its too late for bedding so no stress that you MUST bed tonight coz "Its that time!" like with ovulation test strips.


----------



## StellaBella24

Mumface i only had ewcm tht cycle i conceived. Had it the day before O mostly. I wasnt cheking cervix or anything, just went to the loo and there it was...lots!!

With temping i would recommend you temp through whole cycle for first few until you get to know what temps (pre and post ov) u usually are. Also, a couple of times fertility friend said i had o'd early on when i knew i hadnt as i used opks (they worked for me). My point is if u carry on temping throughout, any problems like that correct themselves eventually


----------



## Aein

Agree with you stella

last two cycles, one in feb, scan confirmed Oing at CD17 and temping showed after next day to scan
and in March, BBT chart showed oing first thing in morning on CD11 and same evening scan also confirmed Oing

sumhow days are up and down but usually you get it know exactly when you observed some cycles


----------



## mumface26

I will try temping, what have I got to loose??
Dp laughs and says hes going to stick it up my bum to wake me up, im useless in the morning! I said go near my bum with that it will end up up your nose :haha:
My fs did tell me to try bbt or opk but understood when I said I didnt want the stress of it all. But I will try it if I need clomid round 2.

10days til poas.
I have my distractions.....baking cakes, crochetting, cross stitch and seeing friends, that should keep me occupied :D :D :D

Had a few ewcm blobs last two days, like clots you get with af but ewcm and jelly like.
Maybe left overs from o'ing or left over sperm that didnt make it?


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck mumface!! :) I know some ppl really like temping and it helps them know what's going on. I tried temping but my temps were all over the place and it made me stress more so I stopped my ob didn't blame me lol. But I tried it. :) 

I go back into the fs Tuesday for another u/s ....Saturday I had 2 or 3 (I cant remember) @10 and they aren't quite ready yet so I'm continueing my injections until Tuesday and hope I get some pretty big ones for our IUI! :) we changed our baby girl name if we have one....it was going to be kaylynn Kay....but now its Isabella June....I really like that name!! So we have. Name picked out for a girl and 2 for a boy. Sylas Edward ....and Bronson for another boy if we end up having two boys. :) I cant wait to be a mom!!!

I love baking ive been trying new things from pininterest....don't know if you guys know about that site...but I baked some "muffin brownies" ....put cookie dough on bottom of muffin pan...put a Reese cup in the middle and then brownie batter on top! Bake and done! :) they were really good!!


----------



## Katerz

Hello! Updating my avtar is the closest I can get to uploading pics at the mo :( hubs has well and truly lost the wireless connector thingy! Tut


----------



## Aein

Katerz we have seen Jr Katerz before you mentined hahaha
i love the style she is watching , muaaah i love her

by the way wt name she is gonna called?


----------



## StellaBella24

Very cute Katerz!

Goodluck Sugarpi


----------



## nexis

DH has his SA tomorrow morning. Got to be at hospital for 10.15, letter says it'll take 7-10 days for results to get back to doctor. Hopefully I'll get a letter for another appointment pretty soon after that.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> hopeful, what about cervix position at early stage of preggo? wt wbt EwCM??

I have never had ewcm ever
And I don't check cervix position etc. everyone who does seems to be highly stressed!


----------



## mumface26

Wow sugarpi that recipe sound delish! I think the supermarket sells cookie dough but I can never find reeces id love to try them lol! In fact, come think of it there is a shop in manchester near to where I work that sells all american candy so I will check in there when I get back to work. Dp and I love to watch food network and we love diners drive ins and dives. Makes us want to go.to america and just eat! Have u got a good authentic sloppy joe recipe? Ive tried a few but they turn out crap.
Actually has anyone got any good recipes to share with us? That would be a lovely distraction for my tww!

Katerz she is beautiful <3 lots of love <3


----------



## mumface26

Good luck nexis! You will get clomid once sa comes back good :):)

Cp is ok for me to check, its the cm thats confusing lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> I was told to temp my first round of Clomid. I used a digital oral thermometer and Fertility Friend. It definitely helped me keep track of my cycle and what my body was doing. The fertility specialist told me I had to do it.

Mine was the opposite! 
He said no temping, no opk.
Just bd every 2nd day and regardless of what day it happens well have a supply up there to catch the egg, and it worked!


----------



## mumface26

I will give temping a go. If it stresses me then I will forget it.

Got my counselling tomorrow afternoon, im nervous. I wonder what we will discuss?


----------



## sugarpi24

mumface26 said:


> Wow sugarpi that recipe sound delish! I think the supermarket sells cookie dough but I can never find reeces id love to try them lol! In fact, come think of it there is a shop in manchester near to where I work that sells all american candy so I will check in there when I get back to work. Dp and I love to watch food network and we love diners drive ins and dives. Makes us want to go.to america and just eat! Have u got a good authentic sloppy joe recipe? Ive tried a few but they turn out crap.
> Actually has anyone got any good recipes to share with us? That would be a lovely distraction for my tww!
> 
> Katerz she is beautiful <3 lots of love <3

We love diner drive in and dives!!! :) I don't have a sloppy Joe recipe....we use manwich or as my mom did it we used hamburger and ketchup! Lol I'm not big on sloppy Joe's. But I love doing different things with chicken! We are trying chicken seasoned with salt...pepper...Chili powder...garlic powder and brown sugar...and wrapped in bacon...baked in the oven! Yum! So hopefully it turns out! Or try a hawian grilled cheese sandwich....we used ham steaks...pineapple and mozerella cheese...and grill it between some bread! :) yummy! :) lol there are a couple we have tried lately. You should get on pinterest.com :) they have good recipes on there.


----------



## maeva13

Hi girls, I hope its ok that I post & say hi! I've recently joined the forums after lurking for a while and found your thread. Ive read through the last 50 or so pages lol and you all have made me feel a lot more positive about my situation!

We were NTNP for 6 months, and properly TTC for nearly 5 now and my doctor has just started to get the ball rolling on proper investigations and possible treatment. She's been really helpful and has thankfully been very supportive of the PCOS diagnosis and the fact that fertility problems are rife through my family so I'm already well aware this could be a long road. I was diagnosed with PCOS about a year ago now, my symptoms have got worse over the last year like the facial hair etc but I've been trying to keep positive about it. This will be our 10th cycle, AF due around the 12th.

I had to have some swabs taken on Thursday and then next Friday I have an US and then bloods being taken next Saturday so should have all the results back the week after that, think the doc said I go to her for results then she refers me to the gynae unit from then on. I'm so nervous

Everyone around me seems to be having babies or getting pregnant and its just killing me, I want to be pregnant so badly so me & hubby can have our own family finally, it just doesn't seem fair.

Its so nice to read some of your success stories its nice to hear successes rather than the failures!


----------



## maeva14

maeva13 said:


> Hi girls, I hope its ok that I post & say hi! I've recently joined the forums after lurking for a while and found your thread. Ive read through the last 50 or so pages lol and you all have made me feel a lot more positive about my situation!
> 
> We were NTNP for 6 months, and properly TTC for nearly 5 now and my doctor has just started to get the ball rolling on proper investigations and possible treatment. She's been really helpful and has thankfully been very supportive of the PCOS diagnosis and the fact that fertility problems are rife through my family so I'm already well aware this could be a long road. I was diagnosed with PCOS about a year ago now, my symptoms have got worse over the last year like the facial hair etc but I've been trying to keep positive about it. This will be our 10th cycle, AF due around the 12th.
> 
> I had to have some swabs taken on Thursday and then next Friday I have an US and then bloods being taken next Saturday so should have all the results back the week after that, think the doc said I go to her for results then she refers me to the gynae unit from then on. I'm so nervous
> 
> Everyone around me seems to be having babies or getting pregnant and its just killing me, I want to be pregnant so badly so me & hubby can have our own family finally, it just doesn't seem fair.
> 
> Its so nice to read some of your success stories its nice to hear successes rather than the failures!

What a div set my account up on the wrong email address and couldn't figure out how to change it so just set up a new account instead! just changed the maeva13 to maeva14 :dohh:


----------



## Aein

Welcome Maewa...

i hope the journey wouldnt be so long for all of us

Good luck with US and scan <3


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> I will give temping a go. If it stresses me then I will forget it.
> 
> Got my counselling tomorrow afternoon, im nervous. I wonder what we will discuss?

DH's first session she just talked all about how stress affects us and why we get depressed. Second one she talked him through some methods of relaxing to de-stress and he has a cd to listen to at night to help him relax and sleep better. I don't find it helps me sleep any better (we put it on on DVD player in our room) but he says its helping him get to sleep quicker. 



maeva14 said:


> maeva13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I hope its ok that I post & say hi! I've recently joined the forums after lurking for a while and found your thread. Ive read through the last 50 or so pages lol and you all have made me feel a lot more positive about my situation!
> 
> We were NTNP for 6 months, and properly TTC for nearly 5 now and my doctor has just started to get the ball rolling on proper investigations and possible treatment. She's been really helpful and has thankfully been very supportive of the PCOS diagnosis and the fact that fertility problems are rife through my family so I'm already well aware this could be a long road. I was diagnosed with PCOS about a year ago now, my symptoms have got worse over the last year like the facial hair etc but I've been trying to keep positive about it. This will be our 10th cycle, AF due around the 12th.
> 
> I had to have some swabs taken on Thursday and then next Friday I have an US and then bloods being taken next Saturday so should have all the results back the week after that, think the doc said I go to her for results then she refers me to the gynae unit from then on. I'm so nervous
> 
> Everyone around me seems to be having babies or getting pregnant and its just killing me, I want to be pregnant so badly so me & hubby can have our own family finally, it just doesn't seem fair.
> 
> Its so nice to read some of your success stories its nice to hear successes rather than the failures!
> 
> What a div set my account up on the wrong email address and couldn't figure out how to change it so just set up a new account instead! just changed the maeva13 to maeva14 :dohh:Click to expand...

Welcome :hi:


----------



## mumface26

:wave: maeva14 welcome! Yes come chat and vent with us! Glad to hear ypur are getting the help needed to ttc!

Nexis, my dads been to counselling as his last stroke left him with depression because it affected his emotions more and he says I will do fine. He said cry if you need to, get mad if you need to, laugh if you need to...anything just let it out thats what the sessions are about.
I actually feel better just after a few days off work. Im back to work on tues16th but only if im ready for it. I will see how I go, cant live of stat sick pay forever :)
Im glad your dh is ok, is he still seeing his councellor?
Im finding music a good way of coping. My friend came on friday and we made back.in the daaaayy cd's with all our fave tracks. Ive put the play lists on my phone and listen to them.


----------



## Aein

Nexis, good luck with DH scan <3 

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featu...=/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bmEkSn9DrTA

may be you like this video too, i love to watch


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Wow sugarpi that recipe sound delish! I think the supermarket sells cookie dough but I can never find reeces id love to try them lol! In fact, come think of it there is a shop in manchester near to where I work that sells all american candy so I will check in there when I get back to work. Dp and I love to watch food network and we love diners drive ins and dives. Makes us want to go.to america and just eat! Have u got a good authentic sloppy joe recipe? Ive tried a few but they turn out crap.
> Actually has anyone got any good recipes to share with us? That would be a lovely distraction for my tww!
> 
> Katerz she is beautiful <3 lots of love <3
> 
> We love diner drive in and dives!!! :) I don't have a sloppy Joe recipe....we use manwich or as my mom did it we used hamburger and ketchup! Lol I'm not big on sloppy Joe's. But I love doing different things with chicken! We are trying chicken seasoned with salt...pepper...Chili powder...garlic powder and brown sugar...and wrapped in bacon...baked in the oven! Yum! So hopefully it turns out! Or try a hawian grilled cheese sandwich....we used ham steaks...pineapple and mozerella cheese...and grill it between some bread! :) yummy! :) lol there are a couple we have tried lately. You should get on pinterest.com :) they have good recipes on there.Click to expand...

Mmmm, none of those sound very diet friendly!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

maeva13 said:


> Hi girls, I hope its ok that I post & say hi! I've recently joined the forums after lurking for a while and found your thread. Ive read through the last 50 or so pages lol and you all have made me feel a lot more positive about my situation!
> 
> We were NTNP for 6 months, and properly TTC for nearly 5 now and my doctor has just started to get the ball rolling on proper investigations and possible treatment. She's been really helpful and has thankfully been very supportive of the PCOS diagnosis and the fact that fertility problems are rife through my family so I'm already well aware this could be a long road. I was diagnosed with PCOS about a year ago now, my symptoms have got worse over the last year like the facial hair etc but I've been trying to keep positive about it. This will be our 10th cycle, AF due around the 12th.
> 
> I had to have some swabs taken on Thursday and then next Friday I have an US and then bloods being taken next Saturday so should have all the results back the week after that, think the doc said I go to her for results then she refers me to the gynae unit from then on. I'm so nervous
> 
> Everyone around me seems to be having babies or getting pregnant and its just killing me, I want to be pregnant so badly so me & hubby can have our own family finally, it just doesn't seem fair.
> 
> Its so nice to read some of your success stories its nice to hear successes rather than the failures!


Hi Hun, so- u get a regular period? I myself don't get a period at all! 
How did they discover u have pcos that's the number one symptom/ indicator?


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Wow sugarpi that recipe sound delish! I think the supermarket sells cookie dough but I can never find reeces id love to try them lol! In fact, come think of it there is a shop in manchester near to where I work that sells all american candy so I will check in there when I get back to work. Dp and I love to watch food network and we love diners drive ins and dives. Makes us want to go.to america and just eat! Have u got a good authentic sloppy joe recipe? Ive tried a few but they turn out crap.
> Actually has anyone got any good recipes to share with us? That would be a lovely distraction for my tww!
> 
> Katerz she is beautiful <3 lots of love <3
> 
> We love diner drive in and dives!!! :) I don't have a sloppy Joe recipe....we use manwich or as my mom did it we used hamburger and ketchup! Lol I'm not big on sloppy Joe's. But I love doing different things with chicken! We are trying chicken seasoned with salt...pepper...Chili powder...garlic powder and brown sugar...and wrapped in bacon...baked in the oven! Yum! So hopefully it turns out! Or try a hawian grilled cheese sandwich....we used ham steaks...pineapple and mozerella cheese...and grill it between some bread! :) yummy! :) lol there are a couple we have tried lately. You should get on pinterest.com :) they have good recipes on there.Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmm, none of those sound very diet friendly!Click to expand...

:rofl: its for the "i will start my diet tomorrow" days......


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> Nexis, good luck with DH scan <3
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featu...=/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bmEkSn9DrTA
> 
> may be you like this video too, i love to watch

Aein the grey cloud reminds me of me with my pcos not doing things quite right.....:nope:
Nice video, storks bringing babies whoever thought of that idea?


----------



## Aein

mumface same i felt myself with grey cloud, i'm hopeful our cloud will bless us very soon, hugsss

i'm feeling On OFF cramping in left ovary :/ looks as i'm about to O ehhhhh


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> mumface same i felt myself with grey cloud, i'm hopeful our cloud will bless us very soon, hugsss
> 
> i'm feeling On OFF cramping in left ovary :/ looks as i'm about to O ehhhhh

Good luck catching the egg! Has your temp gone up?


----------



## Aein

mumfacd i'vd alreasy Ovulated at CD11 , today is CD32 abd DPO21 ... it cant be O i guess
but the cramps are sharp, may be AF is to showed up :/


----------



## mumface26

Aein sorry if af gets you :af:

Our tv has got a bfp :rofl: we have noticed the last few days two faint lines down the far left of the screen, they dissapear after an hour but dp says the tv has a bfp :lol:
Hope its not going to break down, cant afford a new tv yet :nope:


----------



## Aein

lolz at tv's bfp :D


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> lolz at tv's bfp :D

It had an afair with the dvd player :rofl:

Night night! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Aein

hahaha mumface m just laughing and laughing, lolz

ok good night from here, c ya all in morning.,, byeeee


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol mumface!!!! That's to funny!!!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> :wave: maeva14 welcome! Yes come chat and vent with us! Glad to hear ypur are getting the help needed to ttc!
> 
> Nexis, my dads been to counselling as his last stroke left him with depression because it affected his emotions more and he says I will do fine. He said cry if you need to, get mad if you need to, laugh if you need to...anything just let it out thats what the sessions are about.
> I actually feel better just after a few days off work. Im back to work on tues16th but only if im ready for it. I will see how I go, cant live of stat sick pay forever :)
> Im glad your dh is ok, is he still seeing his councellor?
> Im finding music a good way of coping. My friend came on friday and we made back.in the daaaayy cd's with all our fave tracks. Ive put the play lists on my phone and listen to them.

He's got two more sessions with this counsellor who he got in touch with through his work. He's still waiting for an appointment from the doctors for counselling with them too as he only gets 4/5 sessions with the ones he's seeing now.


----------



## StellaBella24

GL for SA Nexis.xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Stellabella did You have your gender scan? Was a girl right or did I imagine that?


----------



## StellaBella24

Yep...a little girl :)


----------



## Aein

i wish to have a baby girl also, in our religion first kid if a daughter so called as blessings of Allah and if Son so thinj as kindness of Allah

but i really wish for twins also baba and baby, hehehe


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> Yep...a little girl :)

This thread produces alot of girls! 
2 weeks ago I went and got a pedicure and told hubby bout all the women there with their daughters and he said let's start trying ASAP again for a girl hopefully


----------



## StellaBella24

When u start ttc again hopeful will u be just ntnp or back on clomid first cycle?

My OH doesnt want us to wait long before ttc again incase it takes as long or longer this time. But I'm.not sure what to do. I also have to consider my return to work. I will hopefully take 9mnths off with baby. But am negotiating returning as a part time teacher working 3 days a week. Lots of schools dont like this so if they give it to me i dont want to be like 'Hi, I know its my first day back but thought i should let u know i'm pregnant again!'


----------



## mumface26

Stellabella dp wants to ttc #2 when #1 is around 9 months but im not too sure. Im considering going part time so I can study and perhaps go to uni and study midwifery. I only have my gcse's and nvq in administration so I want to study and get a good job so I can provide better for my family. Dp is happy in his mundane borring job but I want more.

I dont feel well today. Back and forth to the toilet since 7am, very crampy stomach, Think ive caught a bug or something :sick:


----------



## mumface26

I understand midwifery is working any mad hours but its something I want to consider.
My current work is 12-8 and when baby comes I need 9-5 and im going to stress to them I need the shift due to child care issues, dp works late so no one to have baby after 6pm when nursery closes.
Omg if my work place dont consider this then they are even worse than I orriginally thought :(


----------



## nexis

SA all done with. Got to the hospital early and found IVF Wales easily. Took them the sample and he asked DH a couple of questions to put on the form and done. We weren't even in there 5 minutes. He said the results will take 7-10 days and will be sent back to the fs, so I just have to wait for an appointment to go back and discuss everything. DH is glad it's out of the way now I think, plus he still gets paid for the time he wasn't in work this morning plus his shift is shorter :)


----------



## mumface26

Thats good Nexis! I felt totally lifted when DP did his SA as it was one step closer to my referral to FS!
Good luck! I hope his swimmers behave themselves :)


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Thats good Nexis! I felt totally lifted when DP did his SA as it was one step closer to my referral to FS!
> Good luck! I hope his swimmers behave themselves :)

They'd better behave :growlmad: I just can't wait til I can go back to the fs for the results. It's been ages since I last saw her and I just want to get things moving. The met has obviously worked brilliantly but I'm still not ovulating so I want to get that sorted. They did say today that the tablets DH is on for depression could affect his swimmers but it might not show up in this test as men's sperm is like 3 months behind iykwim? I know DH is a bit worried that his albinism might affect it too but I don't think it will.


----------



## Katerz

Bet midwifery is an ameeezin job. All those little people popping into the world. 

Hubs has taken Lily out to upgrade his phone...they've been gone 3 hrs and I'm climbing the walls! Plus his phone is off because of the upgrade...he has forgotten to take the carry cot cover with him...dingbat!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> When u start ttc again hopeful will u be just ntnp or back on clomid first cycle?
> 
> My OH doesnt want us to wait long before ttc again incase it takes as long or longer this time. But I'm.not sure what to do. I also have to consider my return to work. I will hopefully take 9mnths off with baby. But am negotiating returning as a part time teacher working 3 days a week. Lots of schools dont like this so if they give it to me i dont want to be like 'Hi, I know its my first day back but thought i should let u know i'm pregnant again!'

We are going to NTNP in June when jace is 6 months and start really buckling down when he turns 1 next January. At the moment I haven't got my period though so no chance til that happens! Need to devise weight loss plan to hopefully start it naturally! 
Seeing doc thurs to follow up on jaces bronchiolitis so going to talk to him bout it then, also taking in consideration my c section and that different doctors have different recommended wait times! I'm on the mini pill at the mo to make sure I didn't fall straight after cs


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Bet midwifery is an ameeezin job. All those little people popping into the world.
> 
> Hubs has taken Lily out to upgrade his phone...they've been gone 3 hrs and I'm climbing the walls! Plus his phone is off because of the upgrade...he has forgotten to take the carry cot cover with him...dingbat!

So I'm guessing that means u decided not to breastfeed katerz?


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Thats good Nexis! I felt totally lifted when DP did his SA as it was one step closer to my referral to FS!
> Good luck! I hope his swimmers behave themselves :)
> 
> They'd better behave :growlmad: I just can't wait til I can go back to the fs for the results. It's been ages since I last saw her and I just want to get things moving. The met has obviously worked brilliantly but I'm still not ovulating so I want to get that sorted. They did say today that the tablets DH is on for depression could affect his swimmers but it might not show up in this test as men's sperm is like 3 months behind iykwim? I know DH is a bit worried that his albinism might affect it too but I don't think it will.Click to expand...

I know what you mean. Sperm is produced every second but takes 3 months to mature. 
Its like they are in a time warp :)


----------



## maeva14

hopefulfor1st said:


> maeva13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I hope its ok that I post & say hi! I've recently joined the forums after lurking for a while and found your thread. Ive read through the last 50 or so pages lol and you all have made me feel a lot more positive about my situation!
> 
> We were NTNP for 6 months, and properly TTC for nearly 5 now and my doctor has just started to get the ball rolling on proper investigations and possible treatment. She's been really helpful and has thankfully been very supportive of the PCOS diagnosis and the fact that fertility problems are rife through my family so I'm already well aware this could be a long road. I was diagnosed with PCOS about a year ago now, my symptoms have got worse over the last year like the facial hair etc but I've been trying to keep positive about it. This will be our 10th cycle, AF due around the 12th.
> 
> I had to have some swabs taken on Thursday and then next Friday I have an US and then bloods being taken next Saturday so should have all the results back the week after that, think the doc said I go to her for results then she refers me to the gynae unit from then on. I'm so nervous
> 
> Everyone around me seems to be having babies or getting pregnant and its just killing me, I want to be pregnant so badly so me & hubby can have our own family finally, it just doesn't seem fair.
> 
> Its so nice to read some of your success stories its nice to hear successes rather than the failures!
> 
> 
> Hi Hun, so- u get a regular period? I myself don't get a period at all!
> How did they discover u have pcos that's the number one symptom/ indicator?Click to expand...

Well the 6 months before I was diagnosed I only had one AF in that time, they advised me to lose weight which I have done over the last year and they have regulated slightly, in that theyre roughly every 5-6 weeks but every now and then I skip a couple, so I can work out very roughly when they should be due but whether they come or not is a different matter. I didnt think I had PCOS because I do have AF but I have probably every other symptom in spades and when I do have AF its so heavy and painful. I picked up that I should be tested because of the other symptoms because my cousin has PCOS and she picked them up


----------



## Aein

facing acute pain in right shouldr joint, dont know why and how this started :/

also i call DH and asked him to plan visit Dr tdy, let see tdy eveining or tomorrow


----------



## StellaBella24

hopefulfor1st said:


> StellaBella24 said:
> 
> 
> When u start ttc again hopeful will u be just ntnp or back on clomid first cycle?
> 
> My OH doesnt want us to wait long before ttc again incase it takes as long or longer this time. But I'm.not sure what to do. I also have to consider my return to work. I will hopefully take 9mnths off with baby. But am negotiating returning as a part time teacher working 3 days a week. Lots of schools dont like this so if they give it to me i dont want to be like 'Hi, I know its my first day back but thought i should let u know i'm pregnant again!'
> 
> We are going to NTNP in June when jace is 6 months and start really buckling down when he turns 1 next January. At the moment I haven't got my period though so no chance til that happens! Need to devise weight loss plan to hopefully start it naturally!
> Seeing doc thurs to follow up on jaces bronchiolitis so going to talk to him bout it then, also taking in consideration my c section and that different doctors have different recommended wait times! I'm on the mini pill at the mo to make sure I didn't fall straight after csClick to expand...

Intersting to see what different people are planning for second. At the moment i'm thinking i'll go back on pill for 6-9 mnths and then ntnp for a while until i settle back into work. 

We'll see how i feel after 1st one :)


----------



## Aein




----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Bet midwifery is an ameeezin job. All those little people popping into the world.
> 
> Hubs has taken Lily out to upgrade his phone...they've been gone 3 hrs and I'm climbing the walls! Plus his phone is off because of the upgrade...he has forgotten to take the carry cot cover with him...dingbat!
> 
> So I'm guessing that means u decided not to breastfeed katerz?Click to expand...

She won't latch :( tried shields, a ton of patience and all sorts. A mixture of big boobs and flat nipples don't really help. I'm expressing though so she gets all the booby goodness still!

MIL made hubby go out to buy formula when she was 3 days old as I 'clearly wasn't giving her enough'...made me feel like absolute cr*p. the formula is at thr back of the cupboard and she has just made me more determined to carry on expressing. I don't think she realises babies have super teeny stomachs!


----------



## StellaBella24

Katerz this is similar to my plan. I want baby to have the breastmilk but dont really want to breastfeed! Think i will breastfeed for first couple feeds (to keep midwives happy whilst in hospital!) but then just express and bottlefeed whilst home.
Dont feel comfortable with breastfeeding (strange i know its very natural thing!) and really want OH to have a key role in helping feeding etc. He is the kinda bloke who'd easily sit back and watch me do it all given half the chance :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Bet midwifery is an ameeezin job. All those little people popping into the world.
> 
> Hubs has taken Lily out to upgrade his phone...they've been gone 3 hrs and I'm climbing the walls! Plus his phone is off because of the upgrade...he has forgotten to take the carry cot cover with him...dingbat!
> 
> So I'm guessing that means u decided not to breastfeed katerz?Click to expand...
> 
> She won't latch :( tried shields, a ton of patience and all sorts. A mixture of big boobs and flat nipples don't really help. I'm expressing though so she gets all the booby goodness still!
> 
> MIL made hubby go out to buy formula when she was 3 days old as I 'clearly wasn't giving her enough'...made me feel like absolute cr*p. the formula is at thr back of the cupboard and she has just made me more determined to carry on expressing. I don't think she realises babies have super teeny stomachs!Click to expand...

I exclusively breast fed for 3 weeks 2 days then mix fed. I breastfeed him to sleep at night and when he wakes for the day at 4-5am its on the booband we both usually drift off again! But through the day formula. 
Oh and tell mil a baby's stomach is the size of their fist!


----------



## mumface26

I will bottle feed due to me returning to work early.

Had my councelling today and I felt ok afterwards. I got booklets on how to mannage stress and relaxation techniques. Apparantly my main anxiety appears to be work, not ttc although because work was making me stressed everything else was magnified to seem 10times worse.
Got my next one next monday. He was very nice :):) and cute :lol: for a guy who looks in his late forties :)

Im starving. My stomach calmed down around lunch time. Im so hungry but feel sick with it if that makes sense??!!

Aein what will the blood test reveal?


----------



## mumface26

StellaBella24 said:


> Katerz this is similar to my plan. I want baby to have the breastmilk but dont really want to breastfeed! Think i will breastfeed for first couple feeds (to keep midwives happy whilst in hospital!) but then just express and bottlefeed whilst home.
> Dont feel comfortable with breastfeeding (strange i know its very natural thing!) and really want OH to have a key role in helping feeding etc. He is the kinda bloke who'd easily sit back and watch me do it all given half the chance :)

Yeesss my dp is a bit like that grrrrr! I purposly dont clean things or iron sometimes so when he moans I say well you know how to do things you do it. :lol:


----------



## Aein

mumface, wt else can be rather then a negative result


----------



## StellaBella24

When will u get the results Aein?

Mumface - glad all went well. My work is stressful and full on, makes it hard to focus on other stuff. Plus u cant have a queit or off day as kids (and staff) expect u to be in the zone 100% everyday. Wish i didnt have to work sometimes...but really id be bored and i do love the kids :)


----------



## Aein

Bella when i saw your nick i wish to call you as Biaa  
result was with me after 40mins, and as usual a BFN


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Do u guys have daylight savings there? Where at a certain date they tell u to put your clock forward/ or back an hour? Well this week the clock went back an hour, so now Jaces 5am wake time is suddenly 4am! Ahhh! It's 730 and I've been up 3.5 hours.


----------



## mumface26

yes we do have Daylight savings time in uk. We put our clocks forward on 31st march and they go back again in october sometime. I always remember spring forward fall back :)
I can imagine how babies wont realise the difference.


----------



## mumface26

StellaBella24 said:


> When will u get the results Aein?
> 
> Mumface - glad all went well. My work is stressful and full on, makes it hard to focus on other stuff. Plus u cant have a queit or off day as kids (and staff) expect u to be in the zone 100% everyday. Wish i didnt have to work sometimes...but really id be bored and i do love the kids :)

my job is customer services but they have introduced sales about a year ago and I struggle so much with the targets. Im just not a sales person, if the customer doesnt want it then end of story but the company want you to offer more items and in my experiemce it annoys the customer and gives bad service. "but other advisors hit the target" she says "well hooraahh for them but im not arsed what other people do!" 
My manager is all or nothing type person and your best is never good enough :(:( 
Im on the verge of putting a grievence in about her :growlmad:

Im glad u like your job. I want a job I love and it isnt customer services :nope:


----------



## Aein

in Pakistan we are useto with day light settings, althought my office time remains with the changings same only School/ College timings get changed


----------



## mumface26

I am feeling so bad today.
My lower back aches, I have bad pelvic pains, I have a bad headache and I feel so sick :sick: and I am so sleepy :sleep:
I wanted to bake a cake today but the thought of the ingredients (especially the soft butter) make me want to barf. And i love cake!
Im trying to keep myself moving by doing cleaning around the house to try and keep my energy levels up but all I want to do is sleep.
Please dont let this be in my head.
The only things that arent sore are my boobs, i sometimes experience super sore nipples just before AF is due and from what I have read its a sign of progesterone falling just before AF. So I hope progesterone is on the rise :thumbup:
I am still not poas until april 17th!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Fx mumface, sounds good.


----------



## Aein

Good luck mumface, i wish this is your month <3 

i want to come into baking stuff also, this week DH is on call duty, so next week i surely buy stuff and will ask you akk Ladies to give me tips


----------



## mumface26

Im going for a hot bath, hopefully will ease my cramps and back ache.
I forgot to say I spotted last tuesday, it wasnt in my underwear or on the toilet paper but it was just in my cm when I checked it. I thought af was coming because of my provera mix up but now Im thinking I may have spotted due to ovulation.

Nice hot bath with lots of bubbles! I ordered myself a onesie from work its so cool! DP says i look like a big overgrown baby in it but I love it so I will get snuggled up in that after my bath. I will post a pic of my onesie later its awesom!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aw mumface I'm praying so hard 4 u!!!


----------



## Aein

is it good to take hot bath during Oing and LP?? 

yes now i also let it know yesterday when dr said spotting should be came after Oing dun worry but if you have some doubt abt Ovarian cancer, dun take Clomid this cycle and visit Hosp, speechless :/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> is it good to take hot bath during Oing and LP??
> 
> yes now i also let it know yesterday when dr said spotting should be came after Oing dun worry but if you have some doubt abt Ovarian cancer, dun take Clomid this cycle and visit Hosp, speechless :/


Bath is ok so long as its not so hot it raises your body temp.

And I'm sure they're just being extra cautious!


----------



## sugarpi24

Well u/s today went okay. I have several small follciles and one big one. [email protected]@[email protected] [email protected] hopefully we catch the one big one with the IUI...it'll probably be scheduled Thursday... :/


----------



## mumface26

I felt so much better after my bath! the cramps eased but my headache lingers on.
My laptop is having a major hissy today and says my pictures of the cake and my onesie are too large??
Anyways, my stomach settled enough for me to bake the cake and scoff a slice of it :flower:


----------



## Aein

Good luck Sugarpi, sounds you even catch more then one <3


----------



## mumface26

wow sugarpi! so many follicles! Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## sugarpi24

Thanks guys! I hope we catch one! Last time when we did an IUI I only had one follicle...so we will see... :/ waiting to hear back on the doctor to see when we are going to schedule everything. Can you get pregnant with the smaller follicles?...or just the bigger ones?


----------



## mumface26

sugarpi24 said:


> Thanks guys! I hope we catch one! Last time when we did an IUI I only had one follicle...so we will see... :/ waiting to hear back on the doctor to see when we are going to schedule everything. Can you get pregnant with the smaller follicles?...or just the bigger ones?

I researched this and found a follicle needs to be 15-18mm before it releases the egg and my fs said they grow at 1-2mm per day.
The bigger the better I guess.
let us know how it all goes! 
Xxx


----------



## sugarpi24

Okay I will.


----------



## Aein

yes sugarpi my dr also said 18mm best to rapture egg, i know CD11 my follt was 10 and CD15 it was 23
hopeful you get naximum for rapture, so more chances to capture sperm <3


----------



## mumface26

I just watched one born every minute. Its too emotional so I dont watch but I watched it tonight and saw how this woman had an 'active' birth. She was in this room with her dp and there were ropes suspended from the ceiling for her to grip onto, gym balls to sit on, big bean bag type things and these nice lights that could be adjusted. She gave birth with no pain relief. She was kind of knelt down but leaning forward on to a bean bag and thats how she delivered.

My cramps have subsided. Still feeling sickly and im hungry.


----------



## Katerz

One born paints such a pretty picture of birth lolol! It's sooooo not true! I wish our
hospital was like those on there lol. To be fair I cannot fault the care I received. If only the painful bits could've been edited out like on one born lol!


----------



## sugarpi24

Well doctor is uping my dosage to 112.5 instead of 75....so I'm hoping that works..I go back Thursday for another u/s and bloodwork... :/ hoping more grow!!! 

I don't watch those baby shows because it may make me not want to have a kid...or get upset watching it...so I just avoid them. :( 

This one girl at work today told me " have you been drinking the water? Its going around...just do it like jack rabbits!! It'll happen then" its like I wish it was that easy! But I guess it was nice she asked how things were going...I try not to let ppls comments get to me...for ttc for almost 2 yrs I think I'm doing alright emotionally... :/ most of the time.


----------



## mumface26

Sugarpi24 I hear ya!! Just have loads of sex, it will happen....if only!
If I didnt have pcos I would be a mum by now. My big sis caught within 4 months of stopping bcp.and then again when she missed two pills. And here I am, off bcp for 12 months with nothikg to show for it.
I.was.thinking about iui last night and how suvcessful they should be. If you have an egg.waiting to come out and they place the sperm where it should be what could go wrong?
One day they will improve ivf where they actually implant it into your womb lining, garanteed pregnancy!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> One born paints such a pretty picture of birth lolol! It's sooooo not true! I wish our
> hospital was like those on there lol. To be fair I cannot fault the care I received. If only the painful bits could've been edited out like on one born lol!

Dp said he will not watch the head come out he said it will give him a different prospective of down there :haha:
Then he said will I make funny ooohhhhh eeeehhh noises.....maybe! I said id sing opera if it meant coping with pain! My sisters said you come out with sorts of daft noises when in labour, noises you never thought you could make :rofl: and then just before the actual birth you just want to be alone and you kind of go into youself, feel calmness, a sense of relaxation washes over you?? Middle sis is a bit spiritual so thats her ramblings lol! Relaxation? Yeah prob the pethedine talking sis :):)
Ive a feeling dp will "get a funny head" during the birth and go queesy. 
How did you dh do? Did mil stay home?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> I just watched one born every minute. Its too emotional so I dont watch but I watched it tonight and saw how this woman had an 'active' birth. She was in this room with her dp and there were ropes suspended from the ceiling for her to grip onto, gym balls to sit on, big bean bag type things and these nice lights that could be adjusted. She gave birth with no pain relief. She was kind of knelt down but leaning forward on to a bean bag and thats how she delivered.
> 
> My cramps have subsided. Still feeling sickly and im hungry.


I get upset watching shows like that, jace was born at 422pm and I was unconscious til about 7pm so never heard first cries, saw husbands reaction etc. we barely have any pics cos it was an emergency I didn't have time to get my camera.


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> I just watched one born every minute. Its too emotional so I dont watch but I watched it tonight and saw how this woman had an 'active' birth. She was in this room with her dp and there were ropes suspended from the ceiling for her to grip onto, gym balls to sit on, big bean bag type things and these nice lights that could be adjusted. She gave birth with no pain relief. She was kind of knelt down but leaning forward on to a bean bag and thats how she delivered.
> 
> My cramps have subsided. Still feeling sickly and im hungry.
> 
> 
> I get upset watching shows like that, jace was born at 422pm and I was unconscious til about 7pm so never heard first cries, saw husbands reaction etc. we barely have any pics cos it was an emergency I didn't have time to get my camera.Click to expand...

But when you did see, hold and hear him for the first time it will be a moment you will cherish forever. And it was very important he had to arrive via emcs.
At least you can look forward to his first crawls, steps, sitting up, words, giggles, first day at school ...... I cant wait for those moments when its my time!


----------



## mumface26

Off to get my progesterone bloods taken now. 
My cramps have eased completely and my headaches gone :happydance:
No sicky feelings either :):)
My cramps were fearce on monday and tuesday aswel as backache. But I think I had a bug.
Dp wants me to test today as he firmly believes I implanted on monday but no! Im leaving it til 17th april.....let me imagine for a while longer.....


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> One born paints such a pretty picture of birth lolol! It's sooooo not true! I wish our
> hospital was like those on there lol. To be fair I cannot fault the care I received. If only the painful bits could've been edited out like on one born lol!
> 
> Dp said he will not watch the head come out he said it will give him a different prospective of down there :haha:
> Then he said will I make funny ooohhhhh eeeehhh noises.....maybe! I said id sing opera if it meant coping with pain! My sisters said you come out with sorts of daft noises when in labour, noises you never thought you could make :rofl: and then just before the actual birth you just want to be alone and you kind of go into youself, feel calmness, a sense of relaxation washes over you?? Middle sis is a bit spiritual so thats her ramblings lol! Relaxation? Yeah prob the pethedine talking sis :):)
> Ive a feeling dp will "get a funny head" during the birth and go queesy.
> How did you dh do? Did mil stay home?Click to expand...

He was really good he watched everything business end lol. I'm glad I had my mum there because hubs got upset at seeing me in pain so at certain points my mum was the stronger one who kept me going though the contractions. By the time an epidural was mentioned it was too late so I had to carry on with just gas and air!

I did make some odd noises I sounded like I'd been possessed...I had said before i went into labour that I wasn't sure if I would make a lot of noise like the people on obem...haha that went out the window. When the dr was doing something down there I shouted really loud 'that f****ng huuuurts' which is unlike me!

I didn't feel a sense of relaxation I think because they had to get the dr in to assist with delivery as her heart beat kept dropping and alarms were going off, at one point the room was full of all sorts of medical people and she came out with cord around her neck, waiting for her cry was the longest and scariest time of my life!!

As for MIL I wasnt very happy at all with her and I still feel very annoyed now... Lily arrived at 17:24 and by 17:45 mil was outside the labour ward waiting to come in. Labour ward only allows two birthing partners in and the last person I wanted to see was her. Anyway after waiting 1hr 45 mins she managed to get in whilst mum was helping me in the bath. (Best bath EVER!) so when I was finished in the bath I go back into my room and she is there grr. The next day when visiting hours started at two she was there on the dot with hubs family...5 of them when there should only be 2 visitors to every patient. I'm trying to steer clear of her for now as I'm sick of hearing her opinions on everything! 

Super long post!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz your post choked me up when I read it felt like forever hearing her cry and loads of doctors were in the room! Im glad it all went well and you have your little girl all safe and sound <3
My mil will keep away. Unless I have to stay in hospital for a few days I dont want visitors til we get home and settled down. 
My mum would have a melt down if she were my birthing partner. Shes done it 5 times herself but says she couldnt be someones birthing partner. She suffers anxiety so she would def have a melt down :haha:
I like the sound of an active birth but knowing me id have an epidural! I cant even do with af pains sometimes :):)
My grandma was called lily and ive always said I want it as a middle name for my first girl, chloe lily but not double-barrell just seperate names.


----------



## mumface26

Dp said he will have a few quiz's for me when im in labour. Such as football temasponsors, managers, points etc.....i would prob end up shoving his quiz up his bum!
He says just dont give birth on darby day, man utd vs city...hes a huge man utd fan. It would piss me off if he had footy on his phone whilst im giving birth :growlmad:


----------



## Katerz

Hahaha hubs is a massive utd fan too and I asked him when would be most inconvineient for me to have baby and he said April 1st when it's utd v Chelsea! Haha poor guy missed the footie...I don't think he is too worried about that!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just quickly before bed mumface I had to show u this awesome chair I bought today- it's in the games room but once some of the baby stuff goes out of jaces room it'll go in there!
https://s3.postimg.org/jueshr55f/image.jpg
upload foto


----------



## sugarpi24

That is a cute chair!! I saw these cute kid recliners at gordmans and when we have a kid I'm getting one!!! :)


----------



## mumface26

Love the chair hopeful :):)

Had my progesterone bloods done today, hope the clomids worked :thumbup:


----------



## mumface26

My cramps have gone :) my heads cleared and my back no longer aches :)
you know where you nose meets the back of your throat? Well it feels like when you are getting a cold. Wouldnt be suprised ive been out and about today so prob picked something up.
Nearly bought an early testing kot today! Went to buy some toiletries and had the test in my basket but ditched it before I got to the till. Not in the mood for a bfn today.
7more days then I test. Must be patient :coffee:


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck mumface I hope this week goes fast for you!!!


----------



## mumface26

Blasting out a back in the day cd me and my friend made last week and its greenday!! 
Wow it reminds me of college lol!


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol I love green day!!! :) have you ever heard of bewitched? Its a girl band? Kinda annoying but I love it!!!


----------



## mumface26

sugarpi24 said:


> Lol I love green day!!! :) have you ever heard of bewitched? Its a girl band? Kinda annoying but I love it!!!

Lol bewitched were so great back in 98/99. They were on tv recently on a reunion show. I loved them. Xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> That is a cute chair!! I saw these cute kid recliners at gordmans and when we have a kid I'm getting one!!! :)

It's not kid sized I fit in it lol


----------



## Aein

I like the chair hopeful, and showed to DH also ... i didnt see it around me but try to findout when time comes :D


----------



## Katerz

Bewitched were brilliant! Now the song is in my head lol


----------



## mumface26

Lots of lotiony white cm. This time last week it was clear. 
My mums had 5 children and said she just "knew" she was pregnant even before her bfp. I told her all my 'symptoms' today and she says it sounds promising :D but cant remember as her last bfp was me 27years ago.


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Bewitched were brilliant! Now the song is in my head lol

C'est la vie :rofl: very catchy! 
Had to make up a dance to this in school in a pe lesson :haha: I hated it but can still remember a few of the moves......


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Lots of lotiony white cm. This time last week it was clear.
> My mums had 5 children and said she just "knew" she was pregnant even before her bfp. I told her all my 'symptoms' today and she says it sounds promising :D but cant remember as her last bfp was me 27years ago.



Fx, that's how mine was!


----------



## ghinspire22

I honestly had no symptoms when I got my BFP. I just took the test and it was positive. I got back from Scotland and I just felt like I was going to get a positive. I've had no symtoms at all really and I think that's why I've been anxious a lot.


----------



## Katerz

I can't remember if I had any symptoms I just realised AF was a day or so late so tested. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Interesting! I just asked my doc when I can safely ttc again post c section taking into consideration I have pcos and it could take a while, and he said "hang on ill look it up" he said he was getting lots of varied answers and was going to call his friend Steve (the fs that helped me) he left the room to get his mobile, I looked at the screen and he'd googled it!! I could've done that'!


----------



## sugarpi24

I have bewitched in my ipod :) lol a new band that's coming out here recently is "rains" the lead singer did our tattoos and I love them :) "American dream" "five minutes" .... :) I love music! Okay question...which one is better celine Dion vs. meatloaf at "its all coming back to me now?" Hubby and I argue over this all the time lol :) <<<off topic of ttc but that's okay :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> I have bewitched in my ipod :) lol a new band that's coming out here recently is "rains" the lead singer did our tattoos and I love them :) "American dream" "five minutes" .... :) I love music! Okay question...which one is better celine Dion vs. meatloaf at "its all coming back to me now?" Hubby and I argue over this all the time lol :) <<<off topic of ttc but that's okay :)

Celine dion! It's such a power ballad and she carries it off well


----------



## sugarpi24

Yes thank you!!!! Lol


----------



## Katerz

Celine! It's def one of those air grab songs lol


----------



## mumface26

Nothing but lots of creamy cm today. My hunger has subsided too which is a relief im worried about gaining weight, even just a few extra pounds can hinder ttc.

Hopeful - my dp found it odd how a fertility 'expert' had to google what passed as healthy rapid progressive motility.....mind you she did give me wrong advice on provera :growlmad:
The provera didnt make me have af, I spotted last tuesday but only in my cm but im wishing it was due to ovulation.

Music is food for the soul. One of the cd's we made has slipknot 666 followed by girls aloud jump for my love, odd combo but I like it :):)


----------



## mumface26

just going back to music.....prodigy is my faaaaave! Not keen on their last album but the prodigy experience and the fat of the land are great for doing house work too. Those albums were out in like 94/96(ish) but are still great. No good is my favorite track. Will certainly be raving in the living room with my toddler :D :D
Got a bad neck from headbanging to fire starter at my sisters wedding, I was having a rock off with my brother in law, he won after I hurt my neck :(


----------



## StellaBella24

My doctor has googled a couple of things before...worrying!!

My bfp symptoms were brownish cm at 7dpo, sore boobs by 6dpo. My temp.was actually quite low after ovulation compared with other bfn cycles. Also lots of af cramps...things stretching apparently! I also kinda 'knew' it was gonna happen that cycle.x


----------



## Katerz

Lool head banging whiplash brilliant!

We were hit with a bit of colic lastnight 3 hrs of screaming and a midnight car ride later we got her settled. Missed the midwife this morning tho agghhh!


----------



## CocoMia

Hello all - just checking in. I've been floating about for weeks but haven't had much to report or contribute so jut wanted to send my best to everyone and so happy to see babies not just bumps from some now :)

Take care and I hope to continue to feel a bit happier so will post a bit more regularly!

Coco xx


----------



## sugarpi24

Okay u/s today showed 1 @20...the rest of the follicles shrunk or didn't grow :( but I guess at least Igor one good one. IUI probably Saturday. Not looking forward to it! 

I love listening to 80's music when cleaning or scrapbooking...and sometimes 90's :) my parents would listen to 80's music when cleanig since it was back in their day :) my best friend hares 80's music...she bated riding to school with me cuz I would put loverboy on :) lol


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Nothing but lots of creamy cm today. My hunger has subsided too which is a relief im worried about gaining weight, even just a few extra pounds can hinder ttc.
> 
> Hopeful - my dp found it odd how a fertility 'expert' had to google what passed as healthy rapid progressive motility.....mind you she did give me wrong advice on provera :growlmad:
> The provera didnt make me have af, I spotted last tuesday but only in my cm but im wishing it was due to ovulation.
> 
> Music is food for the soul. One of the cd's we made has slipknot 666 followed by girls aloud jump for my love, odd combo but I like it :):)

Love Slipknot :thumbup:

For me it's Meatloaf any day of the week. Can't stand Celine Dion.


----------



## sugarpi24

lol Nexis your agreeing with my hubby! :) Im sure ive heard of Slipknot...but I don't remember any of their songs. 

Okay doctor called...I will be doing one more injection of the Gonal F tonight then trigger tomorrow at 10 pm and then drive 2 1/2 HOURS to do our IUI sunday!!! :(


----------



## Aein

Good luck Sugarpi, thumbs up for you <3 


my neighbour is Christian from India Kerala, she has a 5yrs old daughter, tdy when we meet she asked me abt AF thing as we normally talk about when on door... so i told her wt Dr said, she is saying to wait atleast 5 days more, if no AF, so do test again but dont take medicine for inducing AF ....

what you all suggests me, wt should i do??


----------



## nexis

This is a link to the video for one of my favourite Slipknot songs. Slipknot - Before I Forget


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein, if your ever not sure I'd say wait to!

Sugarpi u must be excited!!


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> Good luck Sugarpi, thumbs up for you <3
> 
> 
> my neighbour is Christian from India Kerala, she has a 5yrs old daughter, tdy when we meet she asked me abt AF thing as we normally talk about when on door... so i told her wt Dr said, she is saying to wait atleast 5 days more, if no AF, so do test again but dont take medicine for inducing AF ....
> 
> what you all suggests me, wt should i do??

If you dont get af then ask the doctor for provera 
xx


----------



## mumface26

Katerz could u try her on infacol? My sisters swore by it!

Sugarpi good luck with iui! I keep thinking my follicles not grown and my linings.not thickened but then I have ask myself why wouldnt it grow??

Nexis I love that song! I also liked my chemical romance but they went crap after black parade album.

Afm ive had this slight burning sensation in back of my throat today, cramps only very slight for a couple hours and my dull headache is back :(
My friend was up again today. We fancied ourselves as "writers" back in the day and in school we devised a sitcom call m2l which means more to life, it was friends meets hollyoaks and we wrote several series' but we were too scared to send it anywhere if it got copied. Then we wrote a film called hell psycho, hell psycho 2 the final seduction and hell psycho 3 the absolution. All.set in helsinki finland hence the hell in the title and yes its about a psycho. We were reading through them all today and we want to get writing again :):):) hope to post some for you to read soon! Beware its not pretty!

Im a plus one to an awards evening at work....what you think of this dress.... 
https://www.jdwilliams.co.uk/shop/a...m489/product/details/show.action?pdBoUid=7692


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Infants friend is recommended from birth, 
Infacol is from one month up.

I used to give Jace infants friend every day, now he's pretty good at just farting!


----------



## Katerz

We stocked up on infacol and dentinox colic stuff. Infacol is suitable from birth...dentinox seems to have done the job though because touch wood she is doing ok tonight! 

Watching celeb juice...joey Essex is so incredibly stupid!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Your infacol must be different to the one we have in Australia, its in a yellow box and the back says "dosage 1month to 2 years...."


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Katerz could u try her on infacol? My sisters swore by it!
> 
> Sugarpi good luck with iui! I keep thinking my follicles not grown and my linings.not thickened but then I have ask myself why wouldnt it grow??
> 
> Nexis I love that song! I also liked my chemical romance but they went crap after black parade album.
> 
> Afm ive had this slight burning sensation in back of my throat today, cramps only very slight for a couple hours and my dull headache is back :(
> My friend was up again today. We fancied ourselves as "writers" back in the day and in school we devised a sitcom call m2l which means more to life, it was friends meets hollyoaks and we wrote several series' but we were too scared to send it anywhere if it got copied. Then we wrote a film called hell psycho, hell psycho 2 the final seduction and hell psycho 3 the absolution. All.set in helsinki finland hence the hell in the title and yes its about a psycho. We were reading through them all today and we want to get writing again :):):) hope to post some for you to read soon! Beware its not pretty!
> 
> Im a plus one to an awards evening at work....what you think of this dress....
> https://www.jdwilliams.co.uk/shop/a...m489/product/details/show.action?pdBoUid=7692

I was surprised to hear that MCR were breaking up, I liked their older stuff more but they had a couple of songs more recently that I liked too. DH and his friend were writing a sitcom at one point. They even sent a copy of the pilot and got some interest but nothing came of it. We still have a copy of it in the house, it has to stay in the sealed envelope it was sent to him in for copyright protection apparently. He gave up on it a while back and is going back to his first love of writing reviews of video games. He used to write for a Nintendo site and got loads of free games (not paid though sadly) but now he's gonna start his own site which his brother is building for him, it's gonna be reviews of playstation vita games. He wants me to proofread stuff he's being sent by other people too so at least I'm involved :)

Also, the dress is really nice :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah I'm excited. A little let down cuz last cycle I did injections I had 3 good ones!! And 2 smaller ones. :( but I guess I should be happy I got one right?! Some ppl don't even get that... :/ if this doesn't work maybe we will up my dosage from the beginning....if I don't have cysts :(


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> Your infacol must be different to the one we have in Australia, its in a yellow box and the back says "dosage 1month to 2 years...."

I just had a quick google and it looks as If the two are different but with the same name lol.

Jinxed myself last night...super tired mummy this morning.


----------



## mumface26

Another bfp announced on another thread I post on. Im happy for her im happy for anyone who gets a bfp but then it puts me in a it will never be me mood :sad1:
I doubt this clomid cycle has done anything :cry: I feel nothing but then I have to remind myself that the real symptoms dont begin util 5 or 6 week pregnant.
My friends and family felt nothing prior to bfp and a late af was the only sign one or two of them had.
I have no hpt's and I refuse to buy any until the day I test.


----------



## Aein

Sugarpi, keep hopes up and see a miracle for you <3 

mumface, yes we are happy with all other ladies and we hope to get this news very soon, thumbs up for you <3 

another lady also confirmed on Metformin thread, but when she go fir scan the tech was just a bitch, she mad her sad by saying nuthing is here who said u r preggo, but midwife again test and they believe its tooearly for scan may be after 4wk things showedup


----------



## mumface26

Im just feeling really down today. Dp keeps saying positive things and believes we have done it. I need to block this all out. 
Just because im not having cramps doesnt mean im not pregnant. In fact im glad im not having cramps as they really hurt me last week and made me think my ovaries were about to blow up!


----------



## Aein

mumface, yes be positive dear i felt its women Pyschi tht we thinks too much we feels things too much ... but we also dun know what God has written for us... just keep praying dear , hugsss


----------



## Pinkee

I'm Alliah, :wave: Age:30
Day #2 of Clomid here, not-so-religious on the metformin taking but getting better about it.
I def need to lose some pounds and am working on that as well. I have been TTC off and on for almost 7 full years now.


----------



## Aein

Welcome Alliah, ypur plans luks good with weight loss, good luck dear <3


----------



## nexis

Welcome Alliah :hi: love your hair :)


----------



## Pinkee

can anyone tell me when you would start normally feeling side effects from clomid?


----------



## mumface26

Pinkee I <3 your hair its kewl!!! My hair was purple now its gone burgundy...?? :shrug: I give up with hor dyes now!
Side effects from clomid....i only had 3 hot flashes and thats it. Not all of us get side effects.
Good luck with the weight loss :thumbup: even just a few pounds can hinder ttc.


----------



## Aein

also i dun feel any side effects either with Clomid or Metformin

mumface, dr prescribed me medicine to induced AF, but seriously i dun wanna used it, i wish if they come naturally so good, rest last month my cycle was 34 days long, so if i assume same days this cycle too so i m 2 days up till now ...


----------



## Kubb

:hi:
Just dropping by to say hello to you all. I am still here, just lingering.

Hope you're all okay!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Pinkee the only side effects I got on clomid was occasional night sweats! 

And mumface I never got cramps at all!


----------



## Aein

Ohh Gosh, i just go through Mrs. B thread and read out this, totally insane ... be careful ladies

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/1818651-fisherprice-seahorse.html


----------



## mumface26

Aein I read mrs b's thread and its bad! 

Hi kubb how are you feeling now? :hugs:

Afm im in a super bad mood. Dp wants me to poas tomorrow but im not too sure :shrug: 
Tomorrow I will be 10/11dpo. Shit I forgot to ring the gyno about my progesterone bloods :dohh: oh well I like not knowing. I want to be 50/50 for as long as possible.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Aein I read mrs b's thread and its bad!
> 
> Hi kubb how are you feeling now? :hugs:
> 
> Afm im in a super bad mood. Dp wants me to poas tomorrow but im not too sure :shrug:
> Tomorrow I will be 10/11dpo. Shit I forgot to ring the gyno about my progesterone bloods :dohh: oh well I like not knowing. I want to be 50/50 for as long as possible.


I'm super excited for POAS!!


----------



## mumface26

Didnt poas today im holding on til wednesday !
Feeling super sad today, im grumpy today :growlmad: 
My cramps are back. I think af is coming :(:(


----------



## StellaBella24

Off out tonight for my cousins 40th birthday party!
Got a new dress to show off my bump, lots of family there that i wont see again whilst pregnant. Very proud of my bump at the moment, I've only really started showing in the last couple of weeks :)

But...had an awful argument with my sister and her OH about 6wks ago and tonight will be the first time ive seen them since. Dreading it!!!!!!!
My sister and I have been very close since she was diagnosed with incurable cancer 3yrs ago but this argument came out of nowhere and some awful things were said! 

Its gonna be very awkward!!! :(


----------



## Kubb

Maybe this is what you two need to make it up and get back to where you were.

Have fun!


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope af stays away mumface! :(


----------



## mumface26

sugarpi24 said:


> I hope af stays away mumface! :(

Me too!!
Did u say u were into cross stitch? I finally got my stitching bug back so I have salvaged my santa sleigh ride stitch. I made mistakes on it and screwed it up and shoved it my sewing box. Today I unpicked a few stitches and rescued it :smug: 
I will post you a picture of it tomorrow when I figure out how to resize the photos :):)
I love stitching but its so expensive to buy the supplies!


----------



## mumface26

StellaBella24 said:


> Off out tonight for my cousins 40th birthday party!
> Got a new dress to show off my bump, lots of family there that i wont see again whilst pregnant. Very proud of my bump at the moment, I've only really started showing in the last couple of weeks :)
> 
> But...had an awful argument with my sister and her OH about 6wks ago and tonight will be the first time ive seen them since. Dreading it!!!!!!!
> My sister and I have been very close since she was diagnosed with incurable cancer 3yrs ago but this argument came out of nowhere and some awful things were said!
> 
> Its gonna be very awkward!!! :(

Have a good time! Hopefully you will make up with your sister :hugs:
I fell out with my mum and dad once many years ago over something incredably stupid but after a tearful phone call we kissed and made up :)
Cant wait to showcase my bump when my time comes.


----------



## Aein

Belka, good luck dear and when you saw your sis just go and hug her, i am sure she will grab you more tightly <3


----------



## Aein

mumface, today on another forum i heard one more BFP, really within a week 2 BFPs now my fingers are crossing for you, good luck <3


----------



## mumface26

Thankyou but I really think im out. Ive got really bad cramps and im in a terrible bad mood. I told dp to shut up earlier because he was just talking non stop about rubbish.
I just want to sit in silence today im feeling wierd. Like some dark clouds are over me.
My counsellor gave me a notepad and wanted me to keep diary of my thoughts, well he is going to have a field day when he reads it on monday, prob lock me in a pysch ward :haha:


----------



## Aein

awww mumface, be relax dear these dark clouds are for very less time <3


----------



## StellaBella24

Thanks all. 
I did go and hug my sister and we agreed to talk another time...tonight wasnt the time or place!

Mumface - i dont know if you've heard about this old guy on twitter (he's 104!) who is handing out advice about gardening but also life philosophy in general...his mantra apparently is 'The roses are coming.'

I liked this! The roses can be whatever u need them to be, just believe they're coming.

You're coming to ur 1yr mark of ttc...i found this time very difficult too! But it was also at this time i got my bfp...so who knows.xxxxxxx


----------



## mumface26

StellaBella24 said:


> Thanks all.
> I did go and hug my sister and we agreed to talk another time...tonight wasnt the time or place!
> 
> Mumface - i dont know if you've heard about this old guy on twitter (he's 104!) who is handing out advice about gardening but also life philosophy in general...his mantra apparently is 'The roses are coming.'
> 
> I liked this! The roses can be whatever u need them to be, just believe they're coming.
> 
> You're coming to ur 1yr mark of ttc...i found this time very difficult too! But it was also at this time i got my bfp...so who knows.xxxxxxx

I find it hard to stay mad at someone. 
Im wishing my roses will come and bloom on april 17th!


----------



## mumface26

Tmi alert......
Last night be bd'd, for once it was for fun not ttc but whenever dp....erm...thrusted :haha: I felt a lot of pressure where your bladder is meant to be. It didnt hurt and I had already had a wee before the fun began. The pressure was there regardless what position we tried.
Dp is now 100% we have a bean making itself at home in there.
I feel nothing now, just cramps and theres no point checking cm because of last nights frollics.
Sorry if tmi guys but im clutching at straws now!!


----------



## Aein

Bella, woow thts nice be happy dear and enjoy the time, hugssss

mumface, yes there's a home inside and yes m sure bean will showed up very soon, good luck <3


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope it means you have a little one growing in you!!! :) that would be exciting mumface! 

IUI was today and hubby had 186million sperm after the wash and his fast moving was 76% they want it above 50% so he did good :) lol so hopefully one of them make it to my one egg!! :/ hubby last time we did an IUI was 122 million and 68% fast moving I think.....so hes improved! :)


----------



## Aein

woow thts good news indeeed sugarpi, good luck and catch it yaaay <3


----------



## StellaBella24

Goodluck Sugarpi!x


----------



## mumface26

Here I go again......

Monday, 5dpo - very sleepy, bloated, lower back ache was very painful, cramps, creamy cm with dots of ewcm. Tearful. Hungry, sickly, irratable bowel in the morning.
Tuesday, 6dpo - intense cramping, hungry, sickly, headache, blobs of ewcm.
Wednesday, 7dpo - anxious, 7dpo bloods taken, cramps for a couple hours but not as bad, hungry, headache.
Thursday, 8dpo - sickly feeling, stressed, headache, hardly any cramps. Huge ewcm blob (i mean HUGE)
Friday, 9dpo - tired. Cramps, ewcm blobs, cervix felt high and hard. Hungry just wanted junk food!
Saturday, 10dpo - very tearful mid afternoon, dp is annoying me, ewcm blobs, horny??? cramps are back. slight pressure felt in pelvic region during sex, it didnt hurt but I felt it and found it added to things :blush:
Sunday (today) 11dpo - cramps cramps and more cramps! still want to bd lots :dohh: mood swing I got very tearful this morning, an urge to organise and tidy the appartment, cervix high, hard and it felt closed, cm is like lotion.

Also ive had this scratchy feeling in the back of my throat like hay fever or the start of a cold. Ive also had slight acid reflux on and off since monday.
Dp is convinced we have a bfp just waiting to be found.


----------



## sugarpi24

Oh goodness mumface everything sounds promising!!! I really hope it really is a bfp!!! When are you testing again?


----------



## mumface26

sugarpi24 said:


> Oh goodness mumface everything sounds promising!!! I really hope it really is a bfp!!! When are you testing again?

On april 17th at 7am just before dp goes to work, im hoping he will go to work with good news!
Im busying myself with cross stiching. Im working on a christmas piece I almost threw away after loads of mistakes. Ive rescued it now :smug:


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope its good news too!! keep us updated! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface I had a bit of a cold in my tww I've read it's good as your body is busy trying to fight off the cold so doesn't see invading bean trying to set up home!


----------



## mumface26

Had our tea at 6pm, had chicken casserol with veg and potatos and now im hungry.....again!!
The left overs are in the fridge for tea tomorrow night (i made loads) but im thinking of reheating it amd scoffig it now :shrug:


----------



## mumface26

Air guitaring to ozzy and metallica on youtube its made my cramps go and dp thinks im odd!
Wont let me post the url but its metllica and ozzy doing iron man and paranoid lol!


----------



## nexis

Good luck sugarpi and mumface :) found out that SIL, her bf and her daughter are moving house soon to a 3 bed house, they have his son on weekends so they need the extra room but I also think they'll start trying once they've settled in, they were apparently gonna try last year but then they had a falling out and decided against it. It gets me down a bit as I know she'll fall in no time. Her daughter was an accident while she was on the pill, but I suppose we'll wait and see. I reckon she'll be pregnant by Xmas.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi all :D I FINALLY found the thread I was looking for!! I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 17 recently I have been TTC but no success yet. Lol I tried making a thread about PCOS not too long ago because I couldn't find one, it is great to be able to talk to others who understand what I am going through! Currently I am 2 weeks late for AF but all my tests have been BFN's D: ugh! Hoping that some good news will come soon!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck Bab! Have you called your Dr to do a blood test or anything?


----------



## BABTTC123

Not yet, I don't have the income this month but if I still have had AF by May then I will get one done then. I am kind of scared to take one because it could possibly confirm my fear of having irregular periods coming back.. But all I can do is hope and wait!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck! :)


----------



## mumface26

Clomid failed. Progesterone -1 yes -1! No ovulation.
:sad1: :cry: 
Just want to quit ttc sometimes its too stressful :cry: :sad1:
So wait for af, if no af by friday its on to the provera to start round 2.
Must have had a bug last week hence the "symptoms"
But I had ewcm.....??????


----------



## Aein

mumface, dong loose hope, you still have time, good luck with POAS <3

yesterday night at last i started Deohston.. i really feeling sad to start this but what should i do CD39 and no AF itself .., its first time in my life to induced AF m taking any medicine :/


----------



## mumface26

BABTTC123 said:


> Not yet, I don't have the income this month but if I still have had AF by May then I will get one done then. I am kind of scared to take one because it could possibly confirm my fear of having irregular periods coming back.. But all I can do is hope and wait!

:wave: welcome to the madness!!
To me having a natural period with pcos is like someone saying "see you cant be that broken"
Are you on clomid or natural ttc?


----------



## Aein

Welcome Bab, and good luck with TTC journey <3


----------



## mumface26

Im really sad about it. I wont poas because I didnt ovulate.
My ovaries must be made of iron :growlmad:


----------



## Aein

mumface, how do you know no O .. have you go through scan?


----------



## Katerz

Don't lose hope mumface. Lily came on round 2 of clomid...I think sometimes out bodies need reminding what to do xxx


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Don't lose hope mumface. Lily came on round 2 of clomid...I think sometimes out bodies need reminding what to do xxx

Mine needs a kick up the bum and a big instruction booklet and night school classes to teach it that when I take clomid thats its que to release something they call an ovum.
did u ovulate on first round?


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> mumface, how do you know no O .. have you go through scan?

The gyno gave me my progesterone results and the minus1 meant nothing happened.
So the folly they found didnt mature :nope:


----------



## Aein

ohh , now they should increase the dosage plus i think they should call you for scan at CD11 to see the folly size, aftertht again scan and if no O so must do a trigger... this is what all happened with me and i believe by this all process we knew wts the folly doing inside 

Katerz is saying right, may be round 2 is foe you, hun .., good luck and be happy dear


----------



## mumface26

Oh well, on to round 2....the show must go on....


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> Good luck sugarpi and mumface :) found out that SIL, her bf and her daughter are moving house soon to a 3 bed house, they have his son on weekends so they need the extra room but I also think they'll start trying once they've settled in, they were apparently gonna try last year but then they had a falling out and decided against it. It gets me down a bit as I know she'll fall in no time. Her daughter was an accident while she was on the pill, but I suppose we'll wait and see. I reckon she'll be pregnant by Xmas.

Its very disheartening isnt it? Some women look at a bed and they concieve or concieve on a drunken night out on a one night stand! I was too much jeremy kyle. :haha:
Has dh got his sa results back?


----------



## Katerz

The scans said I did, I didn't have bloods done. I think the worrying over scans and stuff didnt help catch the egg. 2nd time round I relaxed a bit more and tried not to symptom spot didnt bother with opk's and stuff just lots of BDing.


----------



## ghinspire22

Mumface, it will happen. They may have to adjust some things but I believe it will happen.


----------



## Katerz

Gh can't believe you're 18 weeks already! The time has flown by! X


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Good luck sugarpi and mumface :) found out that SIL, her bf and her daughter are moving house soon to a 3 bed house, they have his son on weekends so they need the extra room but I also think they'll start trying once they've settled in, they were apparently gonna try last year but then they had a falling out and decided against it. It gets me down a bit as I know she'll fall in no time. Her daughter was an accident while she was on the pill, but I suppose we'll wait and see. I reckon she'll be pregnant by Xmas.
> 
> Its very disheartening isnt it? Some women look at a bed and they concieve or concieve on a drunken night out on a one night stand! I was too much jeremy kyle. :haha:
> Has dh got his sa results back?Click to expand...

Yeah, it is disheartening. DH won't get the results sent to him, they'll get sent back to the fs as she's the one who ordered it. I just have to wait for an appointment to go back to see her to get the results. 

Welcome ttcbab123 :hi:


----------



## ghinspire22

Katerz said:


> Gh can't believe you're 18 weeks already! The time has flown by! X

Haha! I guess for me it is going super slow. I think maybe it's the anxiety talking. I have my anatomy scan in 15 days. I feel like it's taking forever. I just want to see my babies again to make sure they are growing like they should and to see what gender they are because it's killing me. 

I haven't felt them move yet but I am confident that within a few weeks it will happen. 

Yesterday the husband and I started our baby registry. There are so many things I have NO idea about right now. I can't seem to find any double strollers I like or anything. Research, research, research!

Someone told me starting my registry at 18 weeks was too early. I seriously don't think that it is...

My fingers are crossed that everything is going well since I can't see inside my body. And I have been thinking of everyone and sending good vibes.


----------



## sugarpi24

Aww im so sorry Mumface!! I really hope round 2 works for you!! Do they check your follicles at CD14 when taking the clomid? My OB tried me on Clomid and it never got me to ovulate. so I started seeing a FS and they put me on Femera and so far it has got me to ovulate...they do trigger me too...which will help induce ovulation. I wanted more follicles so I asked to be put on injections...because with the femera I was only getting one follicle everytime. Don't lose hope! There are many women out there that clomid didn't work the first time...and if it doesn't work for you there are many other drug options out there that help with ovulation....metformin...and femera and im sure lots of others :) So good luck this second round!! Im hoping it happens soon for you!! 


I feel bloated and gassy since my IUI...idk why!! But it sucks!! Makes me not want to BD! :(


----------



## mumface26

sugarpi24 said:


> Aww im so sorry Mumface!! I really hope round 2 works for you!! Do they check your follicles at CD14 when taking the clomid? My OB tried me on Clomid and it never got me to ovulate. so I started seeing a FS and they put me on Femera and so far it has got me to ovulate...they do trigger me too...which will help induce ovulation. I wanted more follicles so I asked to be put on injections...because with the femera I was only getting one follicle everytime. Don't lose hope! There are many women out there that clomid didn't work the first time...and if it doesn't work for you there are many other drug options out there that help with ovulation....metformin...and femera and im sure lots of others :) So good luck this second round!! Im hoping it happens soon for you!!
> 
> 
> I feel bloated and gassy since my IUI...idk why!! But it sucks!! Makes me not want to BD! :(

Yes I was scanned at cd13 and told I had a 9.8mm follicle and 4.5mm lining. I was told id ovulate by cd21 but it didnt happen. My folly probably stopped growing.
Now im thinking about things I may (or may not) have done that could have stopped me ovulating :shrug:


----------



## sugarpi24

It most likely wasn't anything you did or didnt do that caused you not to ovulate...maybe that dosage of clomid just isn't right for you.


----------



## nexis

Sorry the clomid didn't do it's job this cycle mumface :hugs: I was having a good day today, went for lunch with DH and my mum and I finally managed to get my awesome new tunnels in aaaand then I go on Facebook to wish a friend I went to high school with a happy birthday, and I see she's posted a scan pic. Turns out she's pregnant, due October. Bleh, I'm always happy for people obvs, but it just seems like everyone's getting pregnant at the moment.


----------



## BABTTC123

mumface26 said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> Not yet, I don't have the income this month but if I still have had AF by May then I will get one done then. I am kind of scared to take one because it could possibly confirm my fear of having irregular periods coming back.. But all I can do is hope and wait!
> 
> :wave: welcome to the madness!!
> To me having a natural period with pcos is like someone saying "see you cant be that broken"
> Are you on clomid or natural ttc?Click to expand...

I am just on metformin so other than that I am trying the natural way first. I haven't really been using anything to track my ovulation except the changes in my cm and predicting what days my O should be around. We are waiting a while longer before getting into predictor tests and I'm not too keen on using extra drugs since I take Celexa for anxiety/depression.. Not too many things mix well with that. If I still haven't conceived by the time I turn 24 then I am going to cave and see about getting on something to help me conceive.. Currently I am over 2 weeks late, my cm is very white kind of like lotion I suppose, still bfn's, by bb's are itchy most of the time and once in a while it will feel like they are being pinched. Nothing much other than that now. I was having nausea and indigestion and head aches.. I keep checking down there to see if anything has changed and it is all staying the same so far. I did have spotting a week ago, but it was only apparent when I was checking. I am going to be extremely peeved if irregular periods show up again!! I have gained some weight but it shouldn't be enough to cause any changes.. Ugh.........


----------



## BABTTC123

nexis said:


> Sorry the clomid didn't do it's job this cycle mumface :hugs: I was having a good day today, went for lunch with DH and my mum and I finally managed to get my awesome new tunnels in aaaand then I go on Facebook to wish a friend I went to high school with a happy birthday, and I see she's posted a scan pic. Turns out she's pregnant, due October. Bleh, I'm always happy for people obvs, but it just seems like everyone's getting pregnant at the moment.

I know how that feels! One of my friends JUST had a baby, one is almost at the end of her pregnancy, another is beginning her second, a guy friend just found out he is having a son after trying only ONCE! And here I am just waiting and hoping for my turn. Grr to every one with super fertility powers! Lol jk


----------



## nlk

Hi ladies :flower:

just thought I would stop by and say hi! Sorry I've not been around in absolutely AGES...I'm super busy, and have kind of put ttc on the backburner for the time being...just until I figure some stuff out in my head. We are kinda ntnp until we decide when we want to move forward with the ivf...but tbh, ntnp isn't a lot with pcos!

I'm quite happy at the minute though, because I am bleeding ever so slightly (naturally!) for the first time EVER! I really hope I have a proper AF, because I would feel as though my body was fixing itself a little bit :)

mumface, I'm sorry clomid didn't work for you first time :hugs: I know it hurts when it doesn't work. I highly doubt it was anything you did which stopped you from Oing...maybe ask about getting the hcg shot as well? It's an injection which forces ovulation with clomid...here it's known as either pregnyl or gonasi...usually pregnyl. Worth a shot? (excuse the pun!)

Hope everyone is ok. I will try and stop by a bit more often! xxx


----------



## StellaBella24

Good to hear from you nlk.xx

Mumface- will u temp on next cycle? Will they up your dose?x


----------



## Aein

WB n|k ... glad to know your body is going to be nornsl, yaaay

yes mumface, i earlier told you abt HCG shot and i got the Pregnyl one in month of February, also i think too your dose can possibky be up for better result <3 

nexis, yes we are Human and we should feel the thing which we are trying for, but hopeful and praying soon all if ours journey goes to en happy end <3


----------



## mumface26

My fs didnt say anythinf about upping clomid or shots but she will see me after my next follicle scan so maybe she will consider it then.
Should I bbt? Dp doesnt want me getting down with it and to be honest we are not great in the morning so we will prob forget to temp anyway :haha:
Im relaxing now. Taking it as it comes.
*deep breath in and....exhale......*

Welcome back nlk, I hope your time away has been good for you :)

Nexis my sisters are ultra fertile, they had to go on contraception injections because they catch if a few pills are missed so why do I have pcos? 
We will have our babies soon enough :)


----------



## ghinspire22

Honestly I didn't think I would ever temp and I temped and BAM. I knew I ovulated. It gives you such a better picture. Fertility friend was my friend.


----------



## mumface26

The fs also said she would speak to mr ali (the head of gynea) about things so maybe on my next scan I might have an injection??


----------



## mumface26

Gh - dp wont buy anything until we have had our 12 week scan.
My mum is buying us a pram and wont buy it til im in my final month, shes very supersticous about buying prams early in pregnancy :shrug:


----------



## Katerz

I don't think it's too early gh, you're having two so the sooner everything is sorted the better IMO!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I laybyed everything at 9 weeks :) 
Got it out at 21.

Also mumface- progesterone tests show ovulation UP TO
7 DAYS after ovulation happens after that progesterone plummets and only stays up if your pregnant. Is it possible that ov wasn't detected because I remember u saying u were late for blood test?


----------



## sugarpi24

I temped for one month and my temps were everywhere and I would forget to wake up in time...but it stressed me out more so I stopped...lots of women like it though...I just wasn't one of them.


----------



## BABTTC123

So I am curious but has any one had itchy boobs as a pregnancy symptom? Because mine are unbelievably itchy!! Also today I have started to have other pg symptoms :D I have been nauseas pretty much all day and had some mild cramping. Might test again tomorrow but all I have left are dollar store tests LOL! Here's to hoping!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

BABTTC123 said:


> So I am curious but has any one had itchy boobs as a pregnancy symptom? Because mine are unbelievably itchy!! Also today I have started to have other pg symptoms :D I have been nauseas pretty much all day and had some mild cramping. Might test again tomorrow but all I have left are dollar store tests LOL! Here's to hoping!



Good luck, fingers crossed! Can't say I had itchy boobs but I did have itchy hands n feet later in pregnancy and I googled it and apparently skin itching is a common side effect of the high progesterone levels during pregnancy


----------



## BABTTC123

Hmm... Well I have also noticed more blue veins on my boobs.. I can't wait for everything to be confirmed!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

BABTTC123 said:


> Hmm... Well I have also noticed more blue veins on my boobs.. I can't wait for everything to be confirmed!!

I definitely had the blue veins and your areolas start darkening and getting bumpier from the outside inwards


----------



## BABTTC123

No bumps yet but it might just be my mind tricking me but I think my nips have been dark for about a week.. I asked my fiancee though and he said he didn't notice a change @[email protected]


----------



## Aein

How long AF to get start after starting medicine to induced??


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> How long AF to get start after starting medicine to induced??

Up to 14 days


----------



## Aein

ohh God it is hopeful :/ its mean tdy i'm on CD40 so AF will be after CD52 .... m about to die

its first time i'm gonna see so long cycle, why this happening to me :(


----------



## mumface26

I had a follicle scan on cd13 and wasnt ready to ov, she said id ov by cd 19/20 so.i rebooked my bloods for 7 days after that.
Dp still wants me to poas??? My progesterone was minus 1, no way will I be pregnant!
Ive got cramps today. Fs said if no af by friday start provera on saturday.
Sooner the better I want to start clomid again!


----------



## mumface26

My friend just text me and warned me to brace myself as she will organise my hen night *gulps....cold sweats....*
Omg not even thought about our wedding yet! She said as soon as I announce a.wedding date she will unleash her hen night plans.
If my 18th and 21st birthday are anything to go by then im worried.
We ended up on a train bound for hull on my 18th and got stranded in sheffield after a rave on my 21st all thanks to her :dohh:
Funny though :lol:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> I had a follicle scan on cd13 and wasnt ready to ov, she said id ov by cd 19/20 so.i rebooked my bloods for 7 days after that.
> Dp still wants me to poas??? My progesterone was minus 1, no way will I be pregnant!
> Ive got cramps today. Fs said if no af by friday start provera on saturday.
> Sooner the better I want to start clomid again!

I would always POAS before taking provera just to be sure so I'd listen to him :)


----------



## ghinspire22

Aein said:


> ohh God it is hopeful :/ its mean tdy i'm on CD40 so AF will be after CD52 .... m about to die
> 
> its first time i'm gonna see so long cycle, why this happening to me :(

I had a 65 day cycle. So it happens.


----------



## ghinspire22

BABTTC123 said:


> Hmm... Well I have also noticed more blue veins on my boobs.. I can't wait for everything to be confirmed!!

I had itchy breasts. It's the stretching and such that causes it. I still have days where they are worse than others. Just last night I was itching away.


----------



## BABTTC123

Thanks for the encouraging news ghinspire :D I completely forgot that I planner on testing again this morning so I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow lol if I get another bfn then I am going to call and have a day set up for next month to go get a blood test! Tired of being to darn confused!

Speaking of confusion... I need to research a bit more on what I should be testing and looking for it seems... Every one on here really knows what they are doing and I'm just sitting here freaked out because now I am worried that I'm not doing things right! Haha


----------



## ghinspire22

BABTTC123 said:


> Thanks for the encouraging news ghinspire :D I completely forgot that I planner on testing again this morning so I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow lol if I get another bfn then I am going to call and have a day set up for next month to go get a blood test! Tired of being to darn confused!
> 
> Speaking of confusion... I need to research a bit more on what I should be testing and looking for it seems... Every one on here really knows what they are doing and I'm just sitting here freaked out because now I am worried that I'm not doing things right! Haha

I didn't symptom check at all because honestly you don't know what your body is going to do when pregnant. I honestly didn't KNOW I was pregnant until I took the test and I really had no pregnancy symptoms at all. I didn't have morning sickness or anything. 

I tested on 16 dpo and got a positive. I didn't do any early testing because with PCOS your period could come later than you expect so always wait longer than you think to test.


----------



## sugarpi24

I hate how period symptoms are the same as pregnancy symptoms!!! its annoying! :( 

you know what I don't get...at my FS office they have a coffee maker and have it available to everyone...I thought caffeine was bad for TTC? lol we went to their other office this last weekend and they had one too!! :)


----------



## ghinspire22

sugarpi24 said:


> I hate how period symptoms are the same as pregnancy symptoms!!! its annoying! :(
> 
> you know what I don't get...at my FS office they have a coffee maker and have it available to everyone...I thought caffeine was bad for TTC? lol we went to their other office this last weekend and they had one too!! :)

Actually it's only bad if you are a huge coffee drinker and you have a lot of cups a day or a week. You are allowed one cup a day if you really want it. My brother in law's wife and my best friend who is pregnant also drinks one cup every other day. It won't hurt anything. I just couldn't have caffeine because I had high blood pressure and stopped over a year ago drinking caffeine. High doses of anything when you are TTC or pregnant is bad but nothing says you can't have a little.


----------



## StellaBella24

I agree...I have cup of tea every morning and a coke if we go to a bar. 
I've given up alcohol and pate...cant give up everything :) 

Gl ladies with all your symptoms. Fx'd for you all. We are due a bfp on this thread, it's been a while.xx


----------



## Katerz

Ooooohhh if forgotten about the giving up pâté...haven't had any yet! That's what I shall be having for lunch tomorrow lol.


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Ooooohhh if forgotten about the giving up pâté...haven't had any yet! That's what I shall be having for lunch tomorrow lol.

Dp uncle gets married on june 1st and when we chose our meals I had to choose soup instead of paté for starters, incase Im pregnant by then :):)
I will really miss runny eggs though! Eggs r ok but only if the yoke is cooked through so its hard but eggs are not eggs unless the yoke is all runny :)
Dont drink regular enough to miss alcohol though x


----------



## StellaBella24

I will be pregnant on my 30th birthday in June so i will have a small glass of something bubbly on that day! Don't care what anyone else thinks!

Yes...i miss eggs too!!!! :)


----------



## nexis

I barely drank before but I'm tee total now. Didn't particularly enjoy drinking so it was easy. I already drink diet coke if I do have pop as I can't stand the taste of regular and I switched to decaf tea last year. The only thing I haven't given up is smoking. (I would if I got preg though)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> I hate how period symptoms are the same as pregnancy symptoms!!! its annoying! :(
> 
> you know what I don't get...at my FS office they have a coffee maker and have it available to everyone...I thought caffeine was bad for TTC? lol we went to their other office this last weekend and they had one too!! :)

Up to 200mg of caffeine a day is safe :) a coke has 30-40


----------



## ghinspire22

nexis said:


> I barely drank before but I'm tee total now. Didn't particularly enjoy drinking so it was easy. I already drink diet coke if I do have pop as I can't stand the taste of regular and I switched to decaf tea last year. The only thing I haven't given up is smoking. (I would if I got preg though)

Diet drinks aren't the best because of the aspartame in them. It causes all sorts of issues so I just stay away from all of that. It actually causes my migraines. I know the moment that it's in something because I get a horrible headache.


----------



## Katerz

I tend to stick to squash i don't like tea or coffee and fizzy doesn't hydrate.

Hubby is terrible and drinks fizzy like its going out of fashion...not good for someone who suffers from cluster headaches.


----------



## sugarpi24

hubby and I are bad at pop! :( we have been good this past week...and are trying to cut it out...(I especially don't when I could be pregnant)...but sugar and CHOCOLATE is my weakness!! I love sweets....which can explain why im over weight...but they are sooooo good :) lol


----------



## BABTTC123

sugarpi24 said:


> hubby and I are bad at pop! :( we have been good this past week...and are trying to cut it out...(I especially don't when I could be pregnant)...but sugar and CHOCOLATE is my weakness!! I love sweets....which can explain why im over weight...but they are sooooo good :) lol

My weakness fast food D: it is terrible and I know how completely repulsive and unhealthy it is but it doesn't stop me from wanting it.. Especially McDonalds French fries lol! I've been making an effort to stop though..


----------



## sugarpi24

I love mcdonalds french fries!!! Lol it sucks that they make all unhealthy food so cheap...but healthy food is expensive!! :/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> I love mcdonalds french fries!!! Lol it sucks that they make all unhealthy food so cheap...but healthy food is expensive!! :/

I know :( i need to lose some weight in hope I can conceive number 2 naturally and not be all
"We only have x amount of cycles" I'd prefer to NTNP but I don't get a period naturally. So hard though. Just had Indian for tea! When do u test Hun?


----------



## mumface26

Yum to all food! We buy a mixture of healthy food and junk food - my idea of a balanced diet :haha:
Dp and I are suckers for fish and chips washed down with something fizzy. However if we have it for lunch we are so full all day so its just a sandwich for tea.
I am overweight by about 12lb and I guess if I lost it it would maybe make a difference to my cycle. Im trying but ive lost my will power lately :( crisps are my weakness I could easily munch my way through a 12 pack in a day if I could hence why wr dont buy them regular.
I drink loads of tea but have switched to decaf teabags and I dont take sugar or sweatner.
Dp has the sweet tooth, he loves lollies, pear drops, humbugs, tangy haribos basically nything that makes your teeth rot out of your head :) im more savory than sweet.
I quit smoking on jan 1st 2008 after my dad scared the hell out of me with a stroke and a heart bypass all caused by smoking, all those tubes coming out his body would make anyone quit!
Also I was saving up to move in with dp so couldnt afford it anyway :)
However my poor diet needs to improve or I might end up needing heart surgery when im older :(


----------



## ghinspire22

Losing weight is hard especially when you crave things. I am on a diabetic diet and it has helped me not gain weight as fast while pregnant. I actually think it may help me so that I don't have as much to lose after the twins are born. Basically it helps me control my carb intake to a healthy level and makes me chose the healthy carbs and sugars. I am a salt fiend though so I need to be better with that.


----------



## nexis

ghinspire22 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> I barely drank before but I'm tee total now. Didn't particularly enjoy drinking so it was easy. I already drink diet coke if I do have pop as I can't stand the taste of regular and I switched to decaf tea last year. The only thing I haven't given up is smoking. (I would if I got preg though)
> 
> Diet drinks aren't the best because of the aspartame in them. It causes all sorts of issues so I just stay away from all of that. It actually causes my migraines. I know the moment that it's in something because I get a horrible headache.Click to expand...

I only drink squash or water at home, and the occasional decaf tea. Tbh it's rare that I have pop, usually at the pub I have one and one or two if we go to DH's parents. 



sugarpi24 said:


> hubby and I are bad at pop! :( we have been good this past week...and are trying to cut it out...(I especially don't when I could be pregnant)...but sugar and CHOCOLATE is my weakness!! I love sweets....which can explain why im over weight...but they are sooooo good :) lol

Chocolate is my weakness too, and other sugary things too but mainly choc. I have a terrible sweet tooth.


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm like 80lbs probably over weight :/ so I know that'll be a downside in getting pregnant...but I joined a gym...but I'm nervous about exercising ...like what if I am pregnant...what if this makes me lose the baby...ya know :/ ill be testing on the 28th probably...maybe earlier on the 26-27....but idk. If I'm not pregnant this cycle I'm going to the gym until I do our next IUI...I know that exercising isn't bad when pregnant and some caffiene but I want to eliminate any risks of losing a baby if I end up pregnant since we worked so hard at getting there...idk if that sounds crazy or not... :) but I am eating more fruit and trying to stay away from pop and eating mainly chicken. So we will see how this works..


----------



## ghinspire22

sugarpi24 said:


> I'm like 80lbs probably over weight :/ so I know that'll be a downside in getting pregnant...but I joined a gym...but I'm nervous about exercising ...like what if I am pregnant...what if this makes me lose the baby...ya know :/ ill be testing on the 28th probably...maybe earlier on the 26-27....but idk. If I'm not pregnant this cycle I'm going to the gym until I do our next IUI...I know that exercising isn't bad when pregnant and some caffiene but I want to eliminate any risks of losing a baby if I end up pregnant since we worked so hard at getting there...idk if that sounds crazy or not... :) but I am eating more fruit and trying to stay away from pop and eating mainly chicken. So we will see how this works..

The key is moderation. You can have everything if you eat and do things in moderation. Work out but don't hurt yourself. Start walking even on a treadmill and then up the speed. You can do light amounts of weight if you want. I always found that aerobic work outs were the best to start. I took classes and I did dvd workouts at home. That way it got me into the running that I eventually did. I ran two races and lost 20 pounds before I got pregnant. You gotta ease your body into it.


----------



## StellaBella24

I am lucky in that i dont have the weight issues that often go along with pcos.

I am very conscious of trying not to put on too much in pregnancy as i am short so would look like an Umpa-Lumpa what with my bump aswell.

So far i have gained weight on tops of arms (aswell as bump and boobs!) Was thinkinv of doing some light weight work on arms but to b honest i probably wont!!!! Hee,hee!!!

My weakness is sweets and chocolate...especially at the moment....mmmm!!!! :)


----------



## Katerz

I've got a cupboard FULL of chocolate that was given as gifts after Lily's arrival...hubby doesn't like choc that much so he can't help me eat it!


----------



## StellaBella24

Send some my way if you're struggling :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Toning exercises should be a good start to losing weight :) and walking at least 30 minutes a day. I have taken up using a thigh toner to help my thighs and do crunches with and lifting 5 lb dumbbells while in a laying down position. I have also taken up jump roping since I don't like going for walks on my own. 

But I have some hopeful news! My boobs have become much more sensitive and the blue lines have become more prominent! I have also started cramping again but I checked myself and I'm not showing any of my normal signs of af so if I actually remember then I am going to test tomorrow morning :D 
Wish me luck!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I don't know how u can possibly forget to test lol


----------



## BABTTC123

It has been almost 3 weeks since my period was due and I have tested several times lol I have been trying to put the idea of testing in the back of my mind so that I don't go crazy xD


----------



## mumface26

Good luck babttc123 keep us updated :thumbup:

Afm no af and a bfn. I will test on saturday and when I see bfn I will do provera. The fs said if you get two bfn start provera.
Oh well, on to the second round :):)


----------



## mumface26

Speaking of food and diets this weekend is a total write off.
My parents are coming to us on saturday and we are having fish and chips for dinner, sunday night we are having take out pizzas with dp mum and dad and its my birthday on monday anddp is taking me for a carvery :)
I dont think pcos affects my weight I do that all by myself :haha:


----------



## Pinkee

has never been so easier, totally got a touch of a bug recently. 

Finished up my clomid #1 round and now I'm going to start the opks later today. :D
although, trying to not get too excited, I only did just start taking it.

BABYTTC, I hope you get a bfp, if not you might test for LH defect, I have had pcos WITH very regular periods (28-30 days on the dot), they are all anovulatory (no ovulation). I am now on a heavy metformin dose and just started clomid 100mg.


----------



## BABTTC123

Well it is still bfn :/ only reason I remembered to test was because I had a dream that was oh so realistic and have me a bfp! Sadly that dream was wrong. Oh well.. 

LH deficiency?? What is that? I am still trying to conceive as natural as possible right now, especially since we finally confirmed our wedding date to be the 7th of September.. After that if I haven't conceived yet I want to do everything possible to get pg! :) But any tips on how to go about that and what to expect would be great! It is already pretty stressful and I'm not putting out 100% effort. I do track my ovulation based on cm and the metformin is mainly to keep things regulated. But I know that probably won't be enough..


----------



## mumface26

Guys im confused. Ever since my progesterone results I have felt utter calmness. I know I was sad and I ranted a bit but since then I have been 'cool' with things and last night I told dp I want no.more talk.of babies or ttc. He agreed with me.
And since then I have been mulling things over in my mind.......this is going to sound strange but......do I really want to be a mum? Its our one year ttc bench mark on monday and right now im thinking I either get a bfp or I dont , almost like I dont care about it as much anymore.
A month ago I was excited, all I wanted was my own little family to look after and love but these last few days I dont feel as passionate. Dont care if I dont get af, not concerned if clomid doesnt work.....am.i.normal??
Maybe its a good thing, maybe I was channeling too much energy into it I lost grip.
I am currently attempting making my own clothes (watched sewing bee in tuesday and im all.inspired) so.i have a distraction, maybe its that.....? Im mking a skirt from old trousers, I will post a pic if I ever finish it :)


----------



## sugarpi24

I have a friend that's been ttc for 10 yrs since she was 18....and still no bfp....and she and her hubby gave up and was done going to the doctors and went on their own for years...they went back to the doctor a few months ago and shes back to not really worrying about ttc...I'm sure its still on her mind and still sucks getting af...but I could only imagine 10 yrs of ttc! After we hit our 1 yr mark we went to our fs...so I got positive again. In a way I'm sooooo scared to have a baby...like what if we aren't ready...what if we don't have money to afford a kid...what if our house has mold...what if my cat gets in its crib without me knowing and suffocates the kid :/ I think wayyyyy to much...and it makes me not want a kid...but yet I want a kid to love and spoil and teach! But I have cycles where I just don't care...even when ppl ask me if we are pregnant yet it doesn't really bother me...I just shrug it off...unless they say something stupid! :) don't worry mumface it'll happen sooner or later...that's what I keep telling myself...if it doesn't then more time to save money...and enjoy the peace and quiet :) enjoy sleeping in while we can :) trying to thin of the positives :)


----------



## Katerz

I think your feelings are normal mumface. When I was in hospital the evening lily was born hubs had gone home and I just thought how on earth am I going to look after this little person!


----------



## mumface26

Its overwhelming knowing I will have a family to provide for and love forever.
Im ok with it but I just think far too much sometimes.


----------



## mumface26

Maybe ive finally let go of things and can go on to clomid round 2 with positive thinking.
All this time off work has done me good. Im due back on tuesday but my concelling is ongoing until I think I am ok. 
And I think I am ok now :):)


----------



## StellaBella24

I keep catching myself every so often and realising that there are parts of my life gone forever now, not just whilst i'm pregnant. Sometimes i am really sad that OH and I wont hve the good life we have had for the last 5yrs.
But there are new things to come and we're really excited for them to happen although its scary at the same time. 

At least we have those memories to look back on whilst we build new ones :)


----------



## mumface26

StellaBella I know what you mean. holidays wont be the same, dp says no more sunbathing all day but I say its a my excuse for visiting a water park or splashing in the pool when baby gets older.
Dp will have to sell his pride and joy bmw z4 2 seater convertable for a 5 door family car.
Some sundays we stay in and dp gets on his ps3 with his headphones on whilst I sit and cross stitch or bake but I can teach my little one how to bake and sew whilst daddy acts anti social on his silly games :haha: one day I will hide his control pad thingy :rofl:
I know what we may 'loose' but then what we gain will out weigh it ten fold!
Dp and I dont go to bars (cant afford it lol) so we wont miss what we never did and we liike to.stay in and chill out most of the time but as little one grows up we will play out in parks and go on days out, give them lots of happy memories.

I think what I meant before I feared I was on the brink of giving up. My counsellor said some people experience depression in waves (moods up and down, happy, sad, fearful) and its knowing how to ride the waves that will get you through.
I am learning. I rode that wave pretty well I think :):)


----------



## BABTTC123

I can't imagine trying for so long, yet it is what I expect will happen with me. But recently I have also had the sudden realization of "Do I really want a baby right now?". 
There is a lot going on in our lifes currently that I have just been ignoring the stress of those and focusing on baby making. But we are currently dealing with cleaning out my fiancee moms old house so that we can move in it but to do that we need to get her ex out of there first, we also have to deal with his tweaked sister and husband wanting to sell the place for pill money and throwing a fit over us wanting to move in and fix it, on top of that there is a strong possibility of us getting his other sisters kids because she had them taken away and may not get them back. <--- that was part of the rush to have a baby was so we don't change our mind later... 
We have also set the date for our wedding for this September so now the rush is on to get everything set up, me to lose at LEAST 30 lbs (unless I'm pg) and paying for everything! So my thoughts are that maybe I should wait to try until AFTER the wedding and AFTER we are done dealing with the house. The kiddo situation isn't that big of a deal but the rest is my main concern and stress. I am almost hoping that my delayed AF is due to my PCOS again and not because I'm PG but just haven't shown on a test yet. 

Idk, I say that if you aren't too busy just keep trying :) it will happen! But don't obsess over it as much and it will probably help. Make it a routine to temp and what not instead of worrying about when you absolutely will Ov. I hope you all find the inspiration that you need again and I hope that every one gets their bfp soon! I may or may not be back for a while... Depends on my mood and I guess if I do end up being pg this cycle lol 
Baby dust and wishes to all! <3


----------



## mumface26

I think its because its our one year ttc on monday im feeling the way I do. I honestky thought I would be a mum or a mum to be right now pcos or no pcos. I thought a few months off the pull and bam I would get a bfp.
Anyways. Poas tomorrow and when it confirms bfn im on to the provera for af.
And im not going to obsess over it all this time. Whatever happens happens.
However if provera doesbt give me af after 14 days what should I do? Take it again ot wait?


----------



## Pinkee

I go through the waves sometimes too. i think you rode that quite well.


----------



## ghinspire22

I hope that you ladies find your answers. I know for me that I did after trying for a year and five months I got my answer.

Yesterday I found out what my brother in law and his wife are having. My brother in law married my best friend from college and they are having a girl. This will be the third girl in the family. None of my husband's siblings (he is one of four boys) have had a boy. My husband is secretly hoping that we are going to break the streak. I don't know what is going to happen but I hope that our babies are just healthy when we go on the 30th. I am so anxious.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> I hope that you ladies find your answers. I know for me that I did after trying for a year and five months I got my answer.
> 
> Yesterday I found out what my brother in law and his wife are having. My brother in law married my best friend from college and they are having a girl. This will be the third girl in the family. None of my husband's siblings (he is one of four boys) have had a boy. My husband is secretly hoping that we are going to break the streak. I don't know what is going to happen but I hope that our babies are just healthy when we go on the 30th. I am so anxious.

Dp laughs and says if we have clomid twins how we will have two boys and they will join forces with daddy and gang up mummy because I will be the only girl :lol:
And then I say if.we have two girls we will gang up and mither dad for money for clothes and spray stinky dad with perfume because daddy smells :lol:
Although ttc can be serious we do laugh about it :):)


----------



## ghinspire22

I personally would love if it was one of each. My twins are fraternel so there is a chance that they would be one of each. A lot of people think it will be two girls now because of my brother in law and my best friend.


----------



## BABTTC123

mumface26 said:


> I think its because its our one year ttc on monday im feeling the way I do. I honestky thought I would be a mum or a mum to be right now pcos or no pcos. I thought a few months off the pull and bam I would get a bfp.
> Anyways. Poas tomorrow and when it confirms bfn im on to the provera for af.
> And im not going to obsess over it all this time. Whatever happens happens.
> However if provera doesbt give me af after 14 days what should I do? Take it again ot wait?

I wish I could help but all of that is new and extremely confusing to me... I guess just ask your doctor and see what he/she says..


----------



## sugarpi24

Mumface if the provera doesn't work contact your doctor and they have other drugs that can induce a period. my doctor gives me progesterone to jump start my period that way its safe if I am pregnant...and it seems to work for me :) at least I believe its progesterone...

AFM: Progesterone today was 16.3....so all is good there.


----------



## mumface26

But then thats me going back to my old ways by saying what if I dont have a period after provera.
what will be will be.


----------



## Pinkee

I'm already being a negative nancy.
I started a few hot flashes, MUMFACE- did you have any with your first round of clomid?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Pinkee said:


> I'm already being a negative nancy.
> I started a few hot flashes, MUMFACE- did you have any with your first round of clomid?

I did it was my only real side effect. 
I only did one round of clomid though! 
I love your ticker that says "losing weight to ovulate" haha, what is your goal weight based on? I don't get a period at all either- I took one round of clomid with Jace but would like to start ovulating naturally to ttc no 2!


----------



## mumface26

Pinkee said:


> I'm already being a negative nancy.
> I started a few hot flashes, MUMFACE- did you have any with your first round of clomid?

Just 3 hot flashes for me. Im not bothered for clomid side effects it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## mumface26

:bfn: 
Wasnt suprised. Oh well, provera day one.

Dp wants me to bbt or opk this cycle but im not too sure. I told him how anxious it made me last time I opk'd. He just wants to track ovulation and know when to have sex, he is right as I may not o mid cycle it could be early or late. 
He will order me a bbt on amazon, its good value for £6.35 as you get a chart, 10 opks and 10 hpts in the pack.
He wakes before me every morning so he will wake me and put the bbt in my mouth so.i.dont move around too much. He will write the temp down and I will chart it when im up and about.
Back to work tuesday, I think I feel ready :):) cant live off sick pay forever lol


----------



## Katerz

Sorry that you got a bfn :( 

The Fertility friend website is good for charting. Good luck on your next cycle.

AFM little one is getting on well has grown out of a few of her baby grows already :( also my younger sister has just found out she is expecting so excited for her!

Sending dust to you all xxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Sorry that you got a bfn :(
> 
> The Fertility friend website is good for charting. Good luck on your next cycle.
> 
> AFM little one is getting on well has grown out of a few of her baby grows already :( also my younger sister has just found out she is expecting so excited for her!
> 
> Sending dust to you all xxxx

Jace has just gone into 00, 
Sad when he started at 00000!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://s23.postimg.org/5dxhwtkqz/image.jpg

https://s23.postimg.org/4n4rr1idn/image.jpg


screenshot software


This is Jace trying to
Look like his outfit lol


----------



## Katerz

Haha that's too cute! Bless him!

At the moment lily is at an awkward size her legs are too long for the smaller stuff but with the next size up her body is too small but legs just right! I want her to stay ikkle forever! Lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah I have to put jace in a 00 for his legs and roll up the sleeves'


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry for BFN mumface

Cute pics hopeful :)

My main clomid side effect was weird dreams x


----------



## Mrs.B.

ghinspire22 said:


> I personally would love if it was one of each. My twins are fraternel so there is a chance that they would be one of each. A lot of people think it will be two girls now because of my brother in law and my best friend.

Will you hopefully be finding out at your scan? :)


----------



## sugarpi24

so sorry mumface :(


----------



## mumface26

Awww hopeful hes so cute!! <3

We are def going to bbt this cycle :) im ordering it on friday when dp's wages go in. I know its only £6 butwe are so skint right now :( its because I was off on the sick and can only get statatory sick.which aint much :(
Do you start bbt from cd1 or doesnt it matter?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Awww hopeful hes so cute!! <3
> 
> We are def going to bbt this cycle :) im ordering it on friday when dp's wages go in. I know its only £6 butwe are so skint right now :( its because I was off on the sick and can only get statatory sick.which aint much :(
> Do you start bbt from cd1 or doesnt it matter?

I'm pretty sure u start from 1 but even if u start later it'll still give u a good idea what's going on and give u a baseline as a comparison IF you need a next cycle!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hmm, a question ladies.

So I've got 5 weeks left of the mini pill left and then I was considering NTNP, still no period though so absolutely pointless. however it just occurred to me I still have one or 2 packs of regular pill left in medicine cupboard. 
Was thinking of maybe taking them instead, I know in
Some cases docs prescribe bcp to hopefully kick start ov?? 
(Although I'm doubtful it'll work as last year when I came off the pill I never got my period.)
The only reason my doc put me on mini pill was because I was breastfeeding but I stopped a week ago (he developed a huge bottle preference when sick and after days of stressful breast rejection I gave up) 

Do u ladies think its worth a shot?
Or will all the hormones in the pill put me back to square one??


----------



## BABTTC123

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hmm, a question ladies.
> 
> So I've got 5 weeks left of the mini pill left and then I was considering NTNP, still no period though so absolutely pointless. however it just occurred to me I still have one or 2 packs of regular pill left in medicine cupboard.
> Was thinking of maybe taking them instead, I know in
> Some cases docs prescribe bcp to hopefully kick start ov??
> (Although I'm doubtful it'll work as last year when I came off the pill I never got my period.)
> The only reason my doc put me on mini pill was because I was breastfeeding but I stopped a week ago (he developed a huge bottle preference when sick and after days of stressful breast rejection I gave up)
> 
> Do u ladies think its worth a shot?
> Or will all the hormones in the pill put me back to square one??

I would personally be too afraid to risk it... You should ask your doctor if he/she thinks it will be helpful at all.


----------



## BABTTC123

Btw! Update! 
Still 21 days late, not testing until I do the blood test in a couple weeks BUT I have finally bought my wedding dress and veil!! As I've said, if I'm not pg this cycle I am going to wait until after the wedding to try again, but if I am I made sure that the dress was both big enough and in a style that I can wear it even with a growing belly. I can't wait to find out @[email protected]


----------



## hopefulfor1st

BABTTC123 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, a question ladies.
> 
> So I've got 5 weeks left of the mini pill left and then I was considering NTNP, still no period though so absolutely pointless. however it just occurred to me I still have one or 2 packs of regular pill left in medicine cupboard.
> Was thinking of maybe taking them instead, I know in
> Some cases docs prescribe bcp to hopefully kick start ov??
> (Although I'm doubtful it'll work as last year when I came off the pill I never got my period.)
> The only reason my doc put me on mini pill was because I was breastfeeding but I stopped a week ago (he developed a huge bottle preference when sick and after days of stressful breast rejection I gave up)
> 
> Do u ladies think its worth a shot?
> Or will all the hormones in the pill put me back to square one??
> 
> I would personally be too afraid to risk it... You should ask your doctor if he/she thinks it will be helpful at all.Click to expand...


My gp doesn't knowing about pcos and my fs would charge me $200 to telle its too soon after c section...


----------



## BABTTC123

hopefulfor1st said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, a question ladies.
> 
> So I've got 5 weeks left of the mini pill left and then I was considering NTNP, still no period though so absolutely pointless. however it just occurred to me I still have one or 2 packs of regular pill left in medicine cupboard.
> Was thinking of maybe taking them instead, I know in
> Some cases docs prescribe bcp to hopefully kick start ov??
> (Although I'm doubtful it'll work as last year when I came off the pill I never got my period.)
> The only reason my doc put me on mini pill was because I was breastfeeding but I stopped a week ago (he developed a huge bottle preference when sick and after days of stressful breast rejection I gave up)
> 
> Do u ladies think its worth a shot?
> Or will all the hormones in the pill put me back to square one??
> 
> I would personally be too afraid to risk it... You should ask your doctor if he/she thinks it will be helpful at all.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My gp doesn't knowing about pcos and my fs would charge me $200 to telle its too soon after c section...Click to expand...

Hmm... Well I guess the worst that could happen is that it would delay things for a while longer and it is good to try new methods, so you might as well go for it then :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Uh I just want a period.
I don't strictly want to ttc now but would just like to know I work!

Wedding to go to tonight then better start my diet tomorrow (sigh)


----------



## sugarpi24

Tomorrow ( 22nd) is my 25th bday. I was hoping for a bfp by then....I feel like its never going to happen :/ hopefully I get good news this coming weekend...but I'm not getting my hopes up :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> Tomorrow ( 22nd) is my 25th bday. I was hoping for a bfp by then....I feel like its never going to happen :/ hopefully I get good news this coming weekend...but I'm not getting my hopes up :(

Here's hoping sugarpie, my birthday is the 30th may ill be 28, last year I got my bfp 17th may


----------



## ghinspire22

Hopeful there may be some herbal teas you could drink to help things along.


----------



## mumface26

:cake: Happy birthday sugarpi! Its my birthday too and im 27. a year ago today my period had finished and dp told me not to take the pill again as he was ready to ttc. I had been ready for a long time but best to ttc when you are both on board :):)
What are u doing for your birthday? dp is taking me shopping next weekend as we are broke right now. Shopping and lunch out, cant wait! :):)

Hopeful I think bcp could give you af because its taken for 21 days then you bleed during your 7 day break. Not a real af but still af. I went on minipill when I was 16 and because it stopped af I always thought I was pregnant.
Sometimes even thinking about it too much can delay periods and jace is still only very young I suppose it takes time for things to get going again. My niece had her baby last june via c/sec as she was breach and her af didnt come until november. Her doctor wanted her to have af before her implant was put back in. However I dont know if sje was regular prior to her pregnancy. All I know is it only took her 3 months to concieve. Some people dont know how blessed they are!

Uughh back to work tomorrow :blush:
I want to go back, mainly because we miss my wages but I am dreading it! 
I rescheduald my counselling to friday morning before work. Im not getting tearful on my birthday :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Happy birthday to you too Mumface!!! that sounds fun! I love shopping! I have to work today but hubby got me some gifts and is making me lunch today so that's nice :) I wish I didn't have to work and I could stay home and hubby just work :) but money just has to get into the way lol :) Good luck on your first day back tomorrow!! :) Its a beautiful day! And its our birthday so its gonna be a happy day! :)


----------



## Katerz

Happy birthday girlies! The best people are born in April ;) xx


----------



## nlk

Happy birthday girls! :cake: It's my birthday this coming Sunday...I'll be 22! Going out Friday night...Went out on Saturday as well, drank too much! I'm actually enjoying not stressing about everything, and just being me :)

Hope we get some more bfp's in here soon..it's long overdue! Stuck on 24!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Happy Birthday Ladies x


----------



## mumface26

:cake: happy birthday for sunday nlk and im glad to hear you are having fun!
Im trying to do the same. Just let go of everything and be me again. Im not worrying about anything anymore.
I realised I spent too much time worrying about and running round after other people that I didnt take time for me or dp. I have learnt to say no to people but in a nice way :)


----------



## StellaBella24

Hopeful...I had irregular cycles which is why i went on the pill at 17. I came off it at 28 and still had irregular cycles. I dont believe the pill caused my pcos it just masked the symptoms.
I dont see what harm one cycle to kick start AF can do but iam no doctor.

Would you consider taking Agnus Castus (Vitex) like i did?


----------



## StellaBella24

Happy birthday Mumface and Sugarpi.xxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey girls, thanks heaps!! 
And happy birthday to mumface, sugarpie and nlk if your not on before then. Mumface I didn't think mini pill affected af at all?? I plan on
Stopping it soon just wanting something to cover me for a few months post cs. My doc says just keep taking it til I want to ttc again (he suggested another 6 months) but I don't want the next year my hormones to be controlled by pill, then clomid then pregnancy so I think your right I should just wait til I'm completely off it and wait a few months and see what happens, maybe try some herbals, I'm in no rush but whatever happens, happens!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ps last night I went to a wedding and drank for the first time in a year lol.
Also fell over walking to restaurant ....this is why I should not wear heels!!

https://s18.postimg.org/4jbf60kg9/image.jpg

https://s18.postimg.org/cas54koll/image.jpg


screengrab


----------



## mumface26

Yike hopeful that looks painful! I too cant do heels, ive got 3 inch kitten heels for dp uncles wedding so I will be linking dp all day so I dont tumble. Flat shoes would look daft with a maxi dress.
Did you have to sit like that all evening? I wish I could do heels as they are some lovely shoes around but I cant walk properly in them.


----------



## mumface26

<----- omg how cute are these shoes :):)
Cant upload photos so my avatar will have to do lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yes I did lol. 
Luckily the bride had a patch up kit! 
I've got another wedding on Saturday so I'd best go buy some new shoes tomorrow lol.

And lucky my dress was white silk with all multicolored swirls on it so the blood wasnt too noticeable !


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> <----- omg how cute are these shoes :):)
> Cant upload photos so my avatar will have to do lol

They're cute I love colored heels! 
None of my shoes fit :( did u know your feet get up to 2 sizes bigger after pregnancy?!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> <----- omg how cute are these shoes :):)
> Cant upload photos so my avatar will have to do lol
> 
> They're cute I love colored heels!
> None of my shoes fit :( did u know your feet get up to 2 sizes bigger after pregnancy?!Click to expand...

I knew feet can swell up during pregnancy but I didnt know they grew lol!
I got my shoes from where I work, £35 to customers but £11.53 for me :) I get good discounts. Our dining table should have been £250 but I paid £126. They sell to staff the prices they pay at wholesale. I have had jeans that were £40 but £9.60 for me. 
Speaking of work im going back tomorrow :blush: wish I could stay off longer.
Need to get some sleep now or I will never wake up.
Night night 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> <----- omg how cute are these shoes :):)
> Cant upload photos so my avatar will have to do lol
> 
> They're cute I love colored heels!
> None of my shoes fit :( did u know your feet get up to 2 sizes bigger after pregnancy?!Click to expand...
> 
> I knew feet can swell up during pregnancy but I didnt know they grew lol!
> I got my shoes from where I work, £35 to customers but £11.53 for me :) I get good discounts. Our dining table should have been £250 but I paid £126. They sell to staff the prices they pay at wholesale. I have had jeans that were £40 but £9.60 for me.
> Speaking of work im going back tomorrow :blush: wish I could stay off longer.
> Need to get some sleep now or I will never wake up.
> Night night
> XxxxxxxClick to expand...

Yeah the bones spread aswell
When pregnant from your centre if gravity changing as your bump grows and usually stay that way! 

Enjoy your first day back hopefully it's not so harsh in you.


----------



## Katerz

Aghhh wasn't expecting blood at 1am lol! Looks painful :(

We have a wedding on Saturday I'm totally unprepared I have no outfit! Eeek shopping tomorrow I think!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was so tipsy we were sitting with another couple and I was inspecting my knee and DH says "put your dress down people will think you've got your period or something!" To which I loudly responded "I don't get a period I've got bung ovaries!!"


----------



## ghinspire22

I hope you ladies had a good birthday. And hopefully I do hope your leg heals soon. 

I am off to bed. I am going to say a prayer for all the babies and hope mine are growing.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> I hope you ladies had a good birthday. And hopefully I do hope your leg heals soon.
> 
> I am off to bed. I am going to say a prayer for all the babies and hope mine are growing.

Not long now until your scan! 
I hope u find out the genders.


----------



## sugarpi24

ouch! Hopeful!!! I cant wear heels!! they hurt so much! and I would twist my ankle wearing them! Im ADDICTED to flats!! I love shoes!! :)


----------



## mumface26

Ovaries made of steel is what I call mine :)
On my way to work and realised ive not taken my provera today. Wont be home til 9:15 tonight. So long as u take one each day the time doesnt matter does it?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Ovaries made of steel is what I call mine :)
> On my way to work and realised ive not taken my provera today. Wont be home til 9:15 tonight. So long as u take one each day the time doesnt matter does it?

I don't think it'll matter since it doesn't work til a few days after u finish taking it anyway! Enjoy being back at work! 
It's 745pm here, Jace is in bed (he goes down early!he gets cranky if I don't have him ready for bed by 630/7) and hubby works 10pm-6am tonight so bed to myself tonight! 

TOMORROW I WILL START MY HEALTHY EATING!!
Also how frustrating is it when doctors like "losing weight could help your pcos" like HOW MUCH?? I could lose 30 kilos and still not have a period , who knows?!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ps. Thought I'd show u this is the dress I wore last night, notice the convenient pattern over my knee hiding the blood stains lol

https://s3.postimg.org/j3mntvl6b/image.jpg
image hosting facebook


----------



## Katerz

I had the bed to myself yesterday it was sooooooo good! Hubby went out for his birthday lastnight and injured his knee now he his hobbling around doing my head in lol!

Love your dress hopeful
Xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Beautiful dress hopeful! I can't do heels, I give up trying most the time xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs b, happy late half birthday to Elyssa!! 
And congrats on your weight loss I'm just starting!
I am off tomorrow to buy some new shoes for the wedding on Saturday lol.


----------



## Aein

Hi Ladies

how are you all doing?
hopeful i really love your dress <3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> how are you all doing?
> hopeful i really love your dress <3

Hi, how are u? 
Did the medication the doctor gave u being on af?!


----------



## Aein

hopefulfor1st said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> how are you all doing?
> hopeful i really love your dress <3
> 
> Hi, how are u?
> Did the medication the doctor gave u being on af?!Click to expand...

yea trying to spend time happily hopeful :winkwink:

no not yet, yest i call Dr and she said if no AF by tomorrow so visit hosp
so probably i will visit in evening may be go through US


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aein said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> how are you all doing?
> hopeful i really love your dress <3
> 
> Hi, how are u?
> Did the medication the doctor gave u being on af?!Click to expand...
> 
> yea trying to spend time happily hopeful :winkwink:
> 
> no not yet, yest i call Dr and she said if no AF by tomorrow so visit hosp
> so probably i will visit in evening may be go through USClick to expand...

I'm so sorry, must be frustrating :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mrs b, happy late half birthday to Elyssa!!
> And congrats on your weight loss I'm just starting!
> I am off tomorrow to buy some new shoes for the wedding on Saturday lol.

Thanks hun :) We had her 6 month photo shoot of Friday so excited to see the pics :)

Think the weight loss is starting to slow down a bit now but I am lighter than I was before I fell pregnant, 17lbs in 9 weeks :happydance: still a long way to go though.. I will keep pushing. I am rubbish at exercise so currently just doing it with food, but must start something physical soon lol. Good luck with your weight loss :flower: xx


----------



## Aein

yes hopeful sumhow it is frustrating, i never got this much gape in whole life if my AF :/
let see wt Dr say tdy, pray for me need them badly


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Mrs b, happy late half birthday to Elyssa!!
> And congrats on your weight loss I'm just starting!
> I am off tomorrow to buy some new shoes for the wedding on Saturday lol.
> 
> Thanks hun :) We had her 6 month photo shoot of Friday so excited to see the pics :)
> 
> Think the weight loss is starting to slow down a bit now but I am lighter than I was before I fell pregnant, 17lbs in 9 weeks :happydance: still a long way to go though.. I will keep pushing. I am rubbish at exercise so currently just doing it with food, but must start something physical soon lol. Good luck with your weight loss :flower: xxClick to expand...

I'm hoping if I lose enough ill get a period!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Funny how every one is different, I weigh a lot more than you yet I get my periods, they're not regular, but I have them xx


----------



## sugarpi24

I think AF is on her way :( started cramping today :(


----------



## Aein

aww sugarpu, i still pray she dont touches you <3

m at Hosp, waiting for my turn to go Dr


----------



## ghinspire22

I wish you ladies the best of luck. If you do get AF then I know you get another chance. You'll get it. I know you will.

I started having pains like crazy and I went to the doctor to get checked. It was pressure and pain. Luckily when the doctor checked my cervix she said it was locked tight. She thinks that with the twins they are basically wrestling in there and stretching everything out and I'm feeling the effects of it. I swear it's like nothing I've ever felt. 

Sadly I haven't felt their movements. I am 19 weeks so I guess being a first time mom that everyone feels it at different times. My scan is in a week. One week and I'll be able to hopefully say the gender and that they are healthy. 

I also got to see the babies yesterday and their beating hearts. They don't seem to move a lot during ultrasounds. That worries me a little but maybe they are just lazy.


----------



## Katerz

Lily didnt move an awful lot when we had u/s the only time she did move was to turn her back to us!

I reckon they do a heck of a lot of Sleeping in there!


----------



## mumface26

I reckon theres not much room for babies to move either.
My mum says I moved lots at night but I was her 5th so I bet her womb was more than accomodating for me :)
I was feeling my nephew moving round and im not kidding this lump moved from left to right of my sis 8month pregnant tummy, :sick: I freaked out it looked so wierd and felt wierder :haha:
I bet twins have to fight for space...."you move, no you move, get your knee out my back, shift it!" :rofl:


----------



## mumface26

First day back at work was ok. I didnt go on the phones til 4pm, I spent 12-4 sat listening in to someone. I did ok, I sold £128 of sales in 4 hours and my customers were nice to me :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ghinspire I've heard mums of twins don't feel alot , instead of 360 degrees of mum around them to kick its 180 mum/ 180 sibling copping it! Plus you've got 2 placentas acting as shock absorbers!

Mrs b I often think that when I see massive big women pregnant how unfair it is that doctors tell me I'm too fat to fall! I am big but not THAT big, or so I thought


----------



## Mrs.B.

I don't know your height, but your weight now is what I should be for my height (which I am not), so I would say not big at all! 

I am big, but it did not stop my doctor giving me clomid to help me conceive, yet once I was pregnant I got a talking from obstetrician. You would think that if it was bad they wouldn't help.


----------



## Katerz

Thought i'd add a few pics of Lily :)

(Sorry if they've come out really big?!)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v318/_kate_/DSC08099.jpg
Poor bub will forever be my photography project

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v318/_kate_/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/21109_10151536792883459_1231723606_n.jpg

Ladybuuuug!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v318/_kate_/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/554680_10151525819133459_1028309419_n.jpg

5am awake face :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww Lily is a cutie Katerz


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> I don't know your height, but your weight now is what I should be for my height (which I am not), so I would say not big at all!
> 
> I am big, but it did not stop my doctor giving me clomid to help me conceive, yet once I was pregnant I got a talking from obstetrician. You would think that if it was bad they wouldn't help.


I'm short! 156cm / 5 foot 1. 
So my bmi classes me as "obese" 
Same thing they gave me clomid with a little speech that it would be more effective if I lost weight. But this time I'm crossing my fingers and since there's no rush I'm hoping to not need it,


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz she is so beautiful, congrats!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz shes beautiful <3 

Its odd how pcos affects us differently. Some of us have regular af, some dont have af at all, my afs are irregular, my skin is oily others dont have that problem, some have facial hair and some.dont.
No wonder doctors dont have a clue. 
Hopeful my sil is super obese and she had 2 boys, im assuming natural conception and she gets regular af (29-32 days regular to her) 
I am too 5ft1 and weigh 11st 9lb bmi 28, my fs said its a good weight for me, if my bmi was over 29 he would refuse to treat me. But I read on websites my ideal weight is between 8stone and 10st4lb! Not been 8st since I was 12 lol! Dp says id look ill if I went skinny :haha:
Curves curves curves he loves curves :):)
Maybe put jace in his buggy and go for long walks with him, its exercise without sweating it in a gym.


----------



## BABTTC123

I wish there was a like button on here like on Facebook lol there are soo many comments I can't really comment on but like the info provided or think they are cute/funny/happy etc... And yes I am still here... This forum is an addiction and I can't seem to keep myself away no matter how busy I am :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

BABTTC123 said:


> I wish there was a like button on here like on Facebook lol there are soo many comments I can't really comment on but like the info provided or think they are cute/funny/happy etc... And yes I am still here... This forum is an addiction and I can't seem to keep myself away no matter how busy I am :)

I found this forum when I was ttc and I'm still here and my bub
Is 3.5 months lol, what does that say? I love how I can read it all back like a diary :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Anyone tried vitex?


----------



## Aein

BABTTC123 said:


> I wish there was a like button on here like on Facebook lol there are soo many comments I can't really comment on but like the info provided or think they are cute/funny/happy etc... And yes I am still here... This forum is an addiction and I can't seem to keep myself away no matter how busy I am :)


no doubt i used THANKS button as LIKE one :flower:


----------



## Aein

muaaah so sweet n cute Lilly Katerz a big hug from my side to her <3

My US went well no abnormality seen, thanks God
now dr said as you have akready taken Duphaston so no need of medicines
wait till 30th if Af start so take clomid else visit on 30th :/


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> I wish there was a like button on here like on Facebook lol there are soo many comments I can't really comment on but like the info provided or think they are cute/funny/happy etc... And yes I am still here... This forum is an addiction and I can't seem to keep myself away no matter how busy I am :)
> 
> I found this forum when I was ttc and I'm still here and my bub
> Is 3.5 months lol, what does that say? I love how I can read it all back like a diary :)Click to expand...

And me... She is 6 and half months :blush: lol


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Anyone tried vitex?

I have read plenty of furums where women have taken vitex and got af after a few weeks, ovulated and got a bfp. Its a natural version of clomid.
Could you go to the gp and ask for provera to give you af? I would mail you some if I had spares :)
I very nearly went on vitex last year after reading good things but dp insisted I wait until I have seen fs.


----------



## mumface26

Can provera cause mood swings?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Anyone tried vitex?
> 
> I have read plenty of furums where women have taken vitex and got af after a few weeks, ovulated and got a bfp. Its a natural version of clomid.
> Could you go to the gp and ask for provera to give you af? I would mail you some if I had spares :)
> I very nearly went on vitex last year after reading good things but dp insisted I wait until I have seen fs.Click to expand...

My doc does not seem concerned at all that I'm not getting a period he says just keep taking the pill until you want to conceive again.
But I will bring it up again at Jaces 4month needles. I've read going ages without af can lead to uterine cancers etc!
I started reading back through this thread from the start to see how everyone got their Bfps! Gonna look into vitex and fertilaid but no rush got 33 mini pills left then obv ill have to be off it for a while to known body isn't under influence of anything plus I only completely stopped breastfeeding a week ago (although I don't believe the twice a day would have delayed af who knows) and I'm gonna try lose weight so there are 3 things to rule out first! 

Ps. Today I went shopping and got new shoes for Saturdays wedding lol.
Also while I was with hubby he bought me my Mother's Day and birthday present for next month! Woohoo.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Can provera cause mood swings?

I would say any hormonal drug could definitely


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Can provera cause mood swings?
> 
> I would say any hormonal drug could definitelyClick to expand...

Im up and down. Im laughing and happy then im feeling its the end of the world then im back up again uuggh it sucks.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Can provera cause mood swings?
> 
> I would say any hormonal drug could definitelyClick to expand...
> 
> Im up and down. Im laughing and happy then im feeling its the end of the world then im back up again uuggh it sucks.Click to expand...

:( hopefully its just getting back into the swing of work and the drug cocktails your on! When does clomid round 2 start? Or r u still waiting for af?


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Anyone tried vitex?
> 
> I have read plenty of furums where women have taken vitex and got af after a few weeks, ovulated and got a bfp. Its a natural version of clomid.
> Could you go to the gp and ask for provera to give you af? I would mail you some if I had spares :)
> I very nearly went on vitex last year after reading good things but dp insisted I wait until I have seen fs.Click to expand...
> 
> My doc does not seem concerned at all that I'm not getting a period he says just keep taking the pill until you want to conceive again.
> But I will bring it up again at Jaces 4month needles. I've read going ages without af can lead to uterine cancers etc!
> I started reading back through this thread from the start to see how everyone got their Bfps! Gonna look into vitex and fertilaid but no rush got 33 mini pills left then obv ill have to be off it for a while to known body isn't under influence of anything plus I only completely stopped breastfeeding a week ago (although I don't believe the twice a day would have delayed af who knows) and I'm gonna try lose weight so there are 3 things to rule out first!
> 
> Ps. Today I went shopping and got new shoes for Saturdays wedding lol.
> Also while I was with hubby he bought me my Mother's Day and birthday present for next month! Woohoo.Click to expand...

Im sending those blue shoes back because the dress im wanting will be delayed until after the wedding :( had the perfect outfit planned now its back to the drawing board.
might get a knee legnth dress instead :)


----------



## mumface26

Heres a nice story my hair dresser told me.....
A client of hers was ttc for 4 years, she did clomid, injections and lots more treatments. Doctors couldnt tell her why she couldnt conciece. Then she did ivf and caught with twins first time. Then when the twins were 7months she got pregnant. She didnt go on contraception after her twins as she thought sje was infertile anyway but got a suprise bfp all on her own.
Now she has 3 boys :):):)


----------



## nlk

Hopeful, going without AF whilst on some form of birth control is completely fine...the risk of cancer etc is only when you are naturally going without AF. I flitted between not bleeding at all, and bleeding constantly whilst on the mini pill. The hormones are still present, and that's what protects you from developing major problems :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> Hopeful, going without AF whilst on some form of birth control is completely fine...the risk of cancer etc is only when you are naturally going without AF. I flitted between not bleeding at all, and bleeding constantly whilst on the mini pill. The hormones are still present, and that's what protects you from developing major problems :flower:


Nlk I've only got one and a bit packs left and not going to bother again since they only come in 3 months. Just wanted to make sure I was covered to not get pregnant in the first few months after c section (ps. Anyone afraid of c section don't be, my scar is amazing!)
Anyway. I would like to NTNP but with pcos there's not really a medium is there? You've either got2 be on n bcp or fert drugs.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ps. Nlk, are u now getting a regular period? And what did u get out of the Ivf seminar u were going to a while ago?


----------



## nlk

I know what you mean..it's so akward. There's no sitting on the fence with pcos!

I wouldn't say I'm "regular"...I took provera back in Feb because it had been three months since my last AF (also drug induced), but then I just got AF on my own this month (CD65). I'm pretty impressed tbh! If you wanted to ntnp then just leave your body to it's own devices, you might be pleasantly surprised :) you can go three months without AF, so maybe ntnp for that time? And then see where you stand?

The ivf open evening was ok. It was pretty stressful tbh...hitting home I think. I didn't like the hospital though, so I think I would find a different clinic. Found one in London (about an hour away from me) who would be willing to fund it all for me if I want to share my eggs! So going to check them out properly at some point :thumbup:


----------



## BABTTC123

Aein said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> I wish there was a like button on here like on Facebook lol there are soo many comments I can't really comment on but like the info provided or think they are cute/funny/happy etc... And yes I am still here... This forum is an addiction and I can't seem to keep myself away no matter how busy I am :)
> 
> 
> no doubt i used THANKS button as LIKE one :flower:Click to expand...




Mrs.B. said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> I wish there was a like button on here like on Facebook lol there are soo many comments I can't really comment on but like the info provided or think they are cute/funny/happy etc... And yes I am still here... This forum is an addiction and I can't seem to keep myself away no matter how busy I am :)
> 
> I found this forum when I was ttc and I'm still here and my bub
> Is 3.5 months lol, what does that say? I love how I can read it all back like a diary :)Click to expand...
> 
> And me... She is 6 and half months :blush: lolClick to expand...

LOL I was thinking about using the thank you button, but it seemed like it would be a little weird to randomly thank some one for nothing xD
And yeah I am glued to this page and I doubt I will ever leave for long!


----------



## nexis

Hi ladies, just to let you all know that I'm back yet again :haha: hopefully I'll actually get back to posting regularly again this time. 

Nothing new on the ttc front, still waiting to hear from the hospital for SA results. DH is doing well, and today I even got my picture taken with the Six Nations trophy :happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/null_zpsebdf4f6d.jpg


----------



## mumface26

:wave: nexis I love your top :)
When did dh have his sa? My dp had his results in just over a week.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> :wave: nexis I love your top :)
> When did dh have his sa? My dp had his results in just over a week.

Thanks, it was from Evans a few years ago. His SA was 8th April but the results will be sent back to the doctor who requested it, which was the fs so I've got to wait to get a letter to go back and see her.


----------



## StellaBella24

Hopeful...I used vitex!!
First cycle was 5wks long (shorter than my clomid cycles) and had chemical pg.
Second cycle was 5 & half weeks and got bfp!!!
Tincture version did the trick for me. 
Used tablet form for few months and nothing! No Af or ovulation for over 10wks


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> Hopeful...I used vitex!!
> First cycle was 5wks long (shorter than my clomid cycles) and had chemical pg.
> Second cycle was 5 & half weeks and got bfp!!!
> Tincture version did the trick for me.
> Used tablet form for few months and nothing! No Af or ovulation for over 10wks

I read another thread on here with a lady who took it and a mc at 5 weeks and she thought it was because your not meant to take angus castus which is in it past ov


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nexis I have no idea what that trophy is for but looks impressive :)


----------



## StellaBella24

I didnt take it after Ov...only until ov. I read lots that said it should only be taken until then. 
I opk'd and tempd to confirm ov


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> I didnt take it after Ov...only until ov. I read lots that said it should only be taken until then.
> I opk'd and tempd to confirm ov

I don't think I could handle temping / opking daily knowing ill probably not ov


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Nexis I have no idea what that trophy is for but looks impressive :)

Haha it's the rugby 6 Nations trophy. Wales won this year :smug:


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> StellaBella24 said:
> 
> 
> I didnt take it after Ov...only until ov. I read lots that said it should only be taken until then.
> I opk'd and tempd to confirm ov
> 
> I don't think I could handle temping / opking daily knowing ill probably not ovClick to expand...

I didn't think I would ov either with temping but when I got my bfp my Fs showed me I had and I never saw it. You would be surprised.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StellaBella24 said:
> 
> 
> I didnt take it after Ov...only until ov. I read lots that said it should only be taken until then.
> I opk'd and tempd to confirm ov
> 
> I don't think I could handle temping / opking daily knowing ill probably not ovClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't think I would ov either with temping but when I got my bfp my Fs showed me I had and I never saw it. You would be surprised.Click to expand...

But I know I don't ov cos I don't get a period , you did didn't you gh?


----------



## sugarpi24

I hate prenatals!!! They make me constipated!!! :( such a pain! 

And other news is...My best friend got proposed to on my birthday!! I'm so excited and happy for her!!! :) so ill be helping her with plans for their wedding in September...keeping me busy. 

I feel like af is on her way...any day now she should be showing up :(


----------



## Katerz

I gave up with the prenatal vits they made me feel so sick :(


----------



## mumface26

Last provera tablet today, now I wait for af :)


----------



## mumface26

Thats the trouble with pcos, we never know if or when we ovulate so things like AC can be useless.
I didnt even ovulate on clomid :( maybe because I stessed about it too much my body became stubborn.
No more worrying or over thinking things anymore.


----------



## Aein

Good luck mumface <3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Diet failed. 
Eating KFC....
"Tomorrow"


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Diet failed.
> Eating KFC....
> "Tomorrow"

Yum kfc, my absolute fave :)
I had mcdonalds in work yesterday, took one look at my pathetic ham salad sandwhich and thought I need a burger lol! Mcdonalds is right next door to my work place, its so dangerous!


----------



## mumface26

Dp works in the middle of nowhere meaning there are no fast food places or any food places nearby so he has to take his own things which is why he eats healthier than me and doesnt gain wrigjt.
I should leave my bank card at home really, we get bank statements and its a list of mcdonalds, subway, burger king transactions from me :blush: no wonder we are skint im eating our money away :lol:


----------



## Katerz

Haha Mumface mine looks exactly the same! Also full of tesco transactions for like 2 quid as hubs is manager of a timpsons (shoe repairer) right outside tesco and he pops in for a drink! Drives me potty!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yup hence why I'm glad I don't work at jb anymore!
Lunches in shopping centre so dangerous, food court everyday. Ducked into work yest, bought Jace a Glee DVD, he loves the singing lol. 

Ps. After my KFC I had 3 chocolate bars, doh!


----------



## boobee

Hi ladies, the number of BFP is making me smile! I've been trying to conceive since coming off then pill in August, irregular periods since then took me to the doctors for bloods. They came back today and PCOS has been confirmed. Me and my partner are booked in on monday with the doctor to review fertility. I have no clue about any of this so i'm currently very upset with no idea what's going on?! :( :(


----------



## nexis

boobee said:


> Hi ladies, the number of BFP is making me smile! I've been trying to conceive since coming off then pill in August, irregular periods since then took me to the doctors for bloods. They came back today and PCOS has been confirmed. Me and my partner are booked in on monday with the doctor to review fertility. I have no clue about any of this so i'm currently very upset with no idea what's going on?! :( :(

Welcome :hi: It's great that you've got an appointment so quickly to review everything, with any luck that will mean that you can get some help sooner rather than later :)


----------



## mumface26

Hi boobee :wave:
I agree with nexis with regards to getting booked in quickly :)
Good luck and keep us up to date with things.
The key is not to get upset about things, I got signed off work with dpression as it all became too much to.cope with but after a 2 week break I was 'fine' now im trying not to stress or over think and my pelvic cramps have stopped as a result :):)


----------



## mumface26

^^ my stress maybe stopped clomid from working :blush:


----------



## ghinspire22

Stress is not good for you body in general. I know for me my anxiety sometimes gets the best of me. I worry that it will kill the twins. The thing is that you do just have to learn to cope. I do a lot of deep breathing and journal writing. It helps me clear my head. I also like the forums because it gives me a chance to talk to other women and find out if there are any just like me.


----------



## Aein

awsome weather here with forecast of heavy raining, enjoying it with cooking... Special Green Mango juice.... Shami Kabab (made with beef meat) and just cooked chicken shashlik... yuhoooo weekend is si far going good

good wishes to all of you also <3


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> awsome weather here with forecast of heavy raining, enjoying it with cooking... Special Green Mango juice.... Shami Kabab (made with beef meat) and just cooked chicken shashlik... yuhoooo weekend is si far going good
> 
> good wishes to all of you also <3

Yummyy I love shami kebab! Have you got a recipe please? I always have it as a starter when we go for a curry and they serve it with this spicy yellow yogurt sauce, its too nice for words :)


----------



## Aein

mumfacd its traditiona l dish of our country

i take boneless meat put in cooker with seven spices, chopped onion, yellow lentil, salt , red dry chilli and water ... wait until water soaks and lentis and meat fully cooked, aftertht i blend it in blender,
so take it all in bowl, put egg, chopped onion, coriander leavers green chillies mix it well , make a shape and fry in pan with little oil...  

if i used half kg meat i used 1 cup lentil


----------



## Aein

& yes shami kabab i always make and freeze so used in breakfast put in a bun with lettiuce and tomato, yummy

mumface you are right these kababs used as starter, sometimes one ate with ketchup, mint and yoghurt sauce or with fried rice


----------



## mumface26

<---- my new dress and shrug for dp uncles wedding! Dno why the pic is landscape :shrug:
Just need a silver clutch bag and some jewellery :)


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> <---- my new dress and shrug for dp uncles wedding! Dno why the pic is landscape :shrug:
> Just need a silver clutch bag and some jewellery :)

Love the dress :thumbup: DH bought me a new maxi dress last week from asda, just need some nice weather now!


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> <---- my new dress and shrug for dp uncles wedding! Dno why the pic is landscape :shrug:
> Just need a silver clutch bag and some jewellery :)
> 
> Love the dress :thumbup: DH bought me a new maxi dress last week from asda, just need some nice weather now!Click to expand...

I got the full outfit from simply be catalogue. I work on customer services for jdwilliams and simply be is one of their companies. The best bras I have had have been from.work. Get a cracking discount too!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Today we went to the pool :) 

https://s10.postimg.org/vd3srbx4p/image.jpg

https://s10.postimg.org/3oh5jta49/image.jpg

https://s10.postimg.org/s3pdkv915/image.jpg


picture share


----------



## Aein

woow, i love this color combination mumface, my fvt 

hopeful, love to see him in pool dress, is he afraid in water or happy?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> woow, i love this color combination mumface, my fvt
> 
> hopeful, love to see him in pool dress, is he afraid in water or happy?

He was pretty good! We went to an indoor heated pool so was nice and warm. He was abit unsure but got use to it after 20 minutes and It wore him out :)


----------



## nexis

Love the pics hopeful :flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Brilliant pool pics :)

This is our pic from today: Elyssas first outfit ...

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/550340_10151624942952318_1742383164_n_zpsb9339d0c.jpg


----------



## mumface26

Loving the pics mrs b and hopeful aww I cant wait til its my turn to showcase mine :):)
I will take my baby swimming too, my mum is scared of water because she nearly drowned when she was 8 so my sisters took me instead. 
Ordered my bbt today, dp insisted we get one :blush: so long as it doesnt create stress I will use it.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ahaha mrs b! 
I'm on my phone so only saw the newborn pic and I'm like "how is that today's pic?!" Til I figured it out lol


----------



## mumface26

On my way to work on the bus, 2 people completly passed out fast asleep, something in the air perhaps lol


----------



## mumface26

And why do people adopt this stance when it rains.....shoulders hunched so they have a hunch back and face screwed up like they just smelt a fart?? That doesnt keep you dry just makes you look funny :lol:
Ha ha im people watching on my way to work :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Brilliant mumface!! I love people watching


----------



## mumface26

Mrs.B. said:


> Brilliant mumface!! I love people watching

I see people in summer time wearing heavy coats then see people in winter weqring t shirts and thin jackets...? Never understood that one either lol!

Starting work at 12pm, thats 8 hours of my life I will never get back :nope:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Brilliant mumface!! I love people watching
> 
> I see people in summer time wearing heavy coats then see people in winter weqring t shirts and thin jackets...? Never understood that one either lol!
> 
> Starting work at 12pm, thats 8 hours of my life I will never get back :nope:Click to expand...

I can't stand skanks that wear mini skirts and ugg boots out or big thick ski-like jackets that don't cover tummys! 
Another wedding tomorrow yay!! 
I've got a new purple dress and bought hubs a purple dress shirt so we match!


----------



## Aein

Mrs. B she is growing so outfit is really fit now, cool pics

mumface, whenever i visit Europe i will observe people around, in our country nuthing like this even we went to school college in rain without umbrella or any jacket


----------



## Aein

temping is sumhow good and relax mumface, i am noting without any trouble and confusion
even last two months after taking metformin, as i'm Ovulating BBT chart show exact dates which scan confirmed i O ... good luck dear


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Brilliant mumface!! I love people watching
> 
> I see people in summer time wearing heavy coats then see people in winter weqring t shirts and thin jackets...? Never understood that one either lol!
> 
> Starting work at 12pm, thats 8 hours of my life I will never get back :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't stand skanks that wear mini skirts and ugg boots out or big thick ski-like jackets that don't cover tummys!
> Another wedding tomorrow yay!!
> I've got a new purple dress and bought hubs a purple dress shirt so we match!Click to expand...

I love my ugg boots :blush: but never with a skirt, thats soooo trying to fit in at school look lol


----------



## mumface26

Within the last two hours ive developed tender nipples and af style cramps.
Hope its a sign af is coming so I can start clomid :):)


----------



## Aein

aww that will be nice mumface
m praying it will showed up here too, else i try to ate something hot :(


----------



## StellaBella24

Mumface...re the bbt...just be prepared to see no sense or pattern in ur bbt results for a while. Mine was very much up and down but ALWAYS correctly identified ovulation.

If u do get cross hairs (particularly early on in cycle) keep bbting and bding as i think i said before it sometimes miscalculated ov early on but corrected itself after few days when temp didnt stay elevated.

It'll make sense after a while.x

Maybe use first cycle as a practice...although with clomid combined itll be more than practice ;)


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Within the last two hours ive developed tender nipples and af style cramps.
> Hope its a sign af is coming so I can start clomid :):)

Hope this means you'll be onto a new cycle soon :hugs: My boobs are so painful atm it's not even funny. They're normally sore (mainly around the nips) in the lead up to af, but this month they're worse. I can't even sleep on my front and taking my bra off is not pleasant :nope: On the upside I made a cake to cheer myself up :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Cake makes it all ok nexis :cake:

Hhmm maybe I made a mistake ordering my bbt....? Dp insisted I get something to monitor it this time. Dp obsessing, who dose he think he is...?... Me??! :haha:
Well its the weekend and im off home for total relaxation, my first week back in work was tiring but I survived. My councellor said im making good progress with things but thinks I should go on a low dose anti depressant :shrug: he insisted it wont mess with ttc but I have existed so far without pills I think I will survive :thumbup: 
My mum said dont have them, she felt herself becoming reliant on them and paniked when the doctor wanted to lower her dosage. Shes ok now :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Perhaps the fertilscope might be better for you mumface? 
I tried the maybe baby saliva ovulation tester but of course never worked via I didn't ov


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Perhaps the fertilscope might be better for you mumface?
> I tried the maybe baby saliva ovulation tester but of course never worked via I didn't ov

Is that a microscope? Lol If I had a microscope I would be looking at all sorts even dp sperm, im a bit geeky in the respect :haha:
I either ov or I dont and whatever I use will tell me either way I suppose :shrug:


----------



## mumface26

Just cranked motley crué home sweet home to max volume on my mp3 player!
finished work so now its home sweet home.....:happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Perhaps the fertilscope might be better for you mumface?
> I tried the maybe baby saliva ovulation tester but of course never worked via I didn't ov
> 
> Is that a microscope? Lol If I had a microscope I would be looking at all sorts even dp sperm, im a bit geeky in the respect :haha:
> I either ov or I dont and whatever I use will tell me either way I suppose :shrug:Click to expand...

I don't think speed would work lol. 
U put some spit on the end if it makes circles your not ovulating if it makes fern pattern your oving (oestrogen makes your saliva do this)


----------



## StellaBella24

Sorry...didnt mean to put u off bbt.

Just meant that if u are prepared for what looks like erratic lines on ur graph u wont be worried/freaked out about them.

Look at the cycle as a whole to see a pattern. 

As i said after few cycles it makes more sense but hopefully with the clomid u wont need many more cycles


----------



## mumface26

Amazon emailed me and said bbt has been despatched already so it should be here by tuesday :)
Im going to BBT regardless, what have I got to lose? if I dont like it then at least I have tried it.

Question....why do men always want the TV volume loud?? Im down in our bedroom (upside down appartment) tidying up and I have hijacked the laptop and I can hear the TV show dp is watching upstairs word for word. Must be a man thing lol!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Amazon emailed me and said bbt has been despatched already so it should be here by tuesday :)
> Im going to BBT regardless, what have I got to lose? if I dont like it then at least I have tried it.
> 
> Question....why do men always want the TV volume loud?? Im down in our bedroom (upside down appartment) tidying up and I have hijacked the laptop and I can hear the TV show dp is watching upstairs word for word. Must be a man thing lol!

I'm usually the one who has the tv on louder than DH. My Dad watches the tv really really loud, but its because he's going deaf but won't admit it :haha:


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Amazon emailed me and said bbt has been despatched already so it should be here by tuesday :)
> Im going to BBT regardless, what have I got to lose? if I dont like it then at least I have tried it.
> 
> Question....why do men always want the TV volume loud?? Im down in our bedroom (upside down appartment) tidying up and I have hijacked the laptop and I can hear the TV show dp is watching upstairs word for word. Must be a man thing lol!
> 
> I'm usually the one who has the tv on louder than DH. My Dad watches the tv really really loud, but its because he's going deaf but won't admit it :haha:Click to expand...

DP isnt going deaf though, he just likes it loud lol! I made him buy some big earphones and a long cable so he can use them when hes on his ps3, Turned the TV down now, it was annoying as I was trying to watch great british sewing bee on iplayer and all I could hear was graham flipping norton :haha:
I only turn it up if Im munching crisps :)


----------



## mumface26

I found this on the net doctor site....

When the genetic tendency for PCOS is passed down through the man's side of the family, the men are not infertile &#8211; but they do have a tendency to become bald early in life, before the age of 30.

Ok, my dad has very thick hair and shows no sign of balding and his dad was the same.
However, my grandad, uncle and cousin all on my mums side went bald. My uncle is my mums brother and my cousin is my uncles son. So maybe my pcos is from my grandads side.....
But my mum.had 5 babies all concieved natural and my mum had to be so careful with contraception as she said she used to catch easily.
Maybe pcos skips a generation?

Baldness is caused by high testosterone and pcos sufferers have that.


----------



## mumface26

With regards to skipping generation.....

https://candydiaries.com/pcos-awareness-month/

So my mum was cool but it affected me instead :(
Sometimes I think its cos my mum had me aged 39, maybe due to the lateness my bits didnt develope right.......?

Need sleep and a life time ban from google lol!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> With regards to skipping generation.....
> 
> https://candydiaries.com/pcos-awareness-month/
> 
> So my mum was cool but it affected me instead :(
> Sometimes I think its cos my mum had me aged 39, maybe due to the lateness my bits didnt develope right.......?
> 
> Need sleep and a life time ban from google lol!

My mum said her mum used to spend days in bed when she got her period, and she died of cancer when mum was 12. Both signs of pcos!! 
Yet mum fell first month with me and had my sister by missing one pill when she was 38!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Well ladies I'm done with gonal and done with iuis I'm tired of wasting $160-200 just for it not to work...so we are just sticking with femera to keep my cycles regular and such and still are going to try...just no injections :( so tired of seeing how easy it is for some ppl to get pregnant and then here I am giving myself freaking shots and getting proded every week!! I never thought I would reach my breaking point but I really think I'm getting there! :(


----------



## Aein

Sugarpi, same feelings i've but dun know why m so quite now a days but still wish n pray he will listen ys soon or later, good luck <3

dun know how i felt happy or sad, so after long 50d cycle of my life till yet, she is here :/


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> With regards to skipping generation.....
> 
> https://candydiaries.com/pcos-awareness-month/
> 
> So my mum was cool but it affected me instead :(
> Sometimes I think its cos my mum had me aged 39, maybe due to the lateness my bits didnt develope right.......?
> 
> Need sleep and a life time ban from google lol!
> 
> My mum said her mum used to spend days in bed when she got her period, and she died of cancer when mum was 12. Both signs of pcos!!
> Yet mum fell first month with me and had my sister by missing one pill when she was 38!!Click to expand...

My mum had no problems and neither did her mum. On my dads side there's no problems either :shrug:


----------



## Aein

nexis, same in my family no problem on both sides :/


----------



## Mrs.B.

No problems in our family either, my mum was pregnant with me at her and my dads wedding, so I always assume I just happened ;) lol, my sister is 16 months younger than me and my brother is 14 months younger than her x


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah my mom had no issues getting pregnant with me or my brother...my husbands mom had no issues either...so I figured when we started ttc that I wouldn't have any problems so my big mouth told everyone! And now its about 2 years of ttc!!


----------



## Aein

suagrpu, ars you still taking Tabs for TSH or not? when you go for the last test, wts the figure now?


----------



## mumface26

Had a long long talk with dp about everything and we have decided to stop ttc for a while.
Its a bolt out of the blue I know but our finances are crap, dp job isnt very safe and my mental state isnt great either. There is far more to it than that but I really dont want to go into it.
We have got ourselvs into a bit if debt recently.
Dp mum has had a change in circumstances so will not be able to look after bub when.i go back to work and debts dont go away over night we cant afford childcare and dont qaulify for benefits such as child tax credits. I dont know how people afford child care.

Recently, I feel I have changed. I no longer feel excited for ttc or babies anymore.

Its hard to explain how I feel right now. You would think I would be upset but im not so what does that tell you?

I just need time to clear my debts and get my head right again.......


----------



## mumface26

There are also aspects of our relationship that need questioning too.
:shrug:
Just so confused over everything right now.
I love dp so much but we both need to change.
Our lives need to change.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Had a long long talk with dp about everything and we have decided to stop ttc for a while.
> Its a bolt out of the blue I know but our finances are crap, dp job isnt very safe and my mental state isnt great either. There is far more to it than that but I really dont want to go into it.
> We have got ourselvs into a bit if debt recently.
> Dp mum has had a change in circumstances so will not be able to look after bub when.i go back to work and debts dont go away over night we cant afford childcare and dont qaulify for benefits such as child tax credits. I dont know how people afford child care.
> 
> Recently, I feel I have changed. I no longer feel excited for ttc or babies anymore.
> 
> Its hard to explain how I feel right now. You would think I would be upset but im not so what does that tell you?
> 
> I just need time to clear my debts and get my head right again.......




mumface26 said:


> There are also aspects of our relationship that need questioning too.
> :shrug:
> Just so confused over everything right now.
> I love dp so much but we both need to change.
> Our lives need to change.

Sorry to hear this, but it's good that you've talked it through and decided together to get things sorted. Hope you sort everything you want to so you can come back to ttc when you feel ready :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry to hear that Mumface, but I am sure that you have made the right decision for you :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

For a whole year I have done nothing but obses over ttc and periods and I have probably made myself worse. I had a list of all baby things I wanted to buy and had even planned my maternity leave out.
Ive just got all caught up in the excitement and had a one track mind....a baby!
Dp admitted I was getting him down with my constant talking about pcos and ttc but he was to afraid to tell me incase I took it wrong (hence why we need to change) 
We realised one of our problems is communication, he feels he is treading on egg shells with me and I feel he thinks I am over reacting.....completly mis read each other there!

Anyways, dp has found us some money somewhere in our insane bank account and suggested we have a night out.
So I am getting my glad rags on and its off for a chinese and then to a couple of bars, just like the old days :):)
Yes were are skint but we decided to go out and enjoy ourselves.
Today we have just been in our pjs all day talking, watching dvds and chilling out. I love days like that :)


----------



## mumface26

Just got back, had a good night with dp and got a little tipsy :wine:
I havent had a proper drink for well over a year and had 3 vodka cokes and a smirn off ice and my legs wobbled :haha: dp is fine he only had about 4 buds and a lemonade.
Dont know how I used to go on all night benders years ago, im tired now and tipsy after a few drinks :rofl: 
Such a light weight :wine:
Still had a good night, a nice meal then we found a bar and enjoyed each others company.

I want to thank everyone for their support on here the last 12 months, I will stalk for bfps from aein, sugarpi, laurabe, nlk and nexis (sorry if ive missed anyone) and I will stalk as I want to see baby stellabella :):) Also keep up with hopeful and jace :flower:
Its all online but really feel ive made a few online friends.
Ok im tipsy so id best go lol!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm glad you had a good night mumface!!! I hope you guys work things out and will be happy with everything! :) debt definitely sucks! Hubby and I are in school debt...credit card debt...mortgage...car loan :( but trying to stay positive! :) keep your chin up!! It'll get better!


----------



## nexis

Glad yo hear you had a good night mumface! Also glad that you'll be stalking the thread :) hope you get everything all sorted soon :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey mumface I'm sorry to hear that but glad your getting getting the break u need!! 
And I too got tipsy last night- been too long not drinking lol. It was great!!

If u want to add me on fbook to talk at all (ttc or non ttc related!!!!) my name is Kimberley winter, but there's heaps of Kimberley winter's so if u search my maiden name Kimberley whitelum it will bring up Kimberley winter (Kimberley whitelum) in search results. My pic is me with my hair up in purple dress for wedding yesterday holding jace. 
Everyone is welcome to add me too! I probably know u ladies better than half my friends lol


----------



## ghinspire22

I think it is a good idea to take a break sometimes. I took a 3 month break after everything happened and it was the best thing for me. It gave me time to refocus my life and work on me. I went to therapy more and wrote in my journal more. It helped me get myself settled for what was ahead. Letting to of all the worry and pressure of trying to get pregnant is a good thing. I hope you find your peace mumface.


----------



## Aein

mumfacd, my good wishes, prays are always with you ... your decision must be right i'm sure
soon you are gonna see positive results afterwards  <3


----------



## mumface26

Thanks guys, im not on facebook but I will stay subacribed to b&b :)

Just out with dp, he needs a shirt for his suit and hes taking ages trying them on, hes worse than me lol :):)


----------



## sugarpi24

mumface my husband sucks at shopping too! he never tries anything on...and if he carries something around for to long he puts it back lol and decides he doesn't need it after all. Pain in my butt! :) MEN! :) Gotta love them! Hope this break is what you guys need :) 

I have a feeling ill probably have some cysts and probably be off a month too. Ill find out Tuesday. But im done with injections and IUI's...tired of spending lots of money and lots of time at the doctor for nothing :( Its been a rough week!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Thanks guys, im not on facebook but I will stay subacribed to b&b :)
> 
> Just out with dp, he needs a shirt for his suit and hes taking ages trying them on, hes worse than me lol :):)

I just did a double take when I read that, you're *not* on Facebook?? :o :o I actually couldn't live without it :blush:


----------



## StellaBella24

:) Nexis!
I spend my spare time flicking between facebook, twitter (dont tweet just nosey and follow celebs!) and now b&b!!
I need to get a life! ;)

Am spending more time reading on my kobo...downloaded babyname books and more baby type books...realised i dont actually know what to do with the baby once shes here e.g. Feeding, sleeping positions etc. Aargh!
3 months to swat up!!

I was complete opposite to u Mumface while ttc in that i never let myslef think passed the stage of getting a bfp! Didnt look at baby clothes, or have a clue about what pram i want or what colours to do the nursery etc.
It just felt like i would be jinxing myself and tbh even after bfp it wasnt until 20wk scan that i could let myself start doing all that...just still felt so strange!

GL mumface, hope u get things sorted.xx


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, im not on facebook but I will stay subacribed to b&b :)
> 
> Just out with dp, he needs a shirt for his suit and hes taking ages trying them on, hes worse than me lol :):)
> 
> I just did a double take when I read that, you're *not* on Facebook?? :o :o I actually couldn't live without it :blush:Click to expand...

Its just never intrested me or dp.
I do love b&b though :):)


----------



## mumface26

sugarpi24 said:


> mumface my husband sucks at shopping too! he never tries anything on...and if he carries something around for to long he puts it back lol and decides he doesn't need it after all. Pain in my butt! :) MEN! :) Gotta love them! Hope this break is what you guys need :)
> 
> I have a feeling ill probably have some cysts and probably be off a month too. Ill find out Tuesday. But im done with injections and IUI's...tired of spending lots of money and lots of time at the doctor for nothing :( Its been a rough week!

Dp is very very fussy with clothes, he knows what he likes but he checks fabric qaulity, the cut of the fabric such as the shirt: it looked good on him but he insisted it wasnt 'shaped' correctly :shrug:
I tried a few things on too and looked awful. Man I really really need to loose weight and stop eating. Having said that we stopped off at a shop to buy some tea bags but left with teabags, 4 mars bars and a tub of ice cream...... :blush:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, im not on facebook but I will stay subacribed to b&b :)
> 
> Just out with dp, he needs a shirt for his suit and hes taking ages trying them on, hes worse than me lol :):)
> 
> I just did a double take when I read that, you're *not* on Facebook?? :o :o I actually couldn't live without it :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Its just never intrested me or dp.
> I do love b&b though :):)Click to expand...

You're the only person I know who doesn't have Facebook. I use it to keep in touch with friends who don't live in this country any more and also to nose on what's going on with other people :haha: the stuff some people are happy to post on there is crazy.


----------



## mumface26

My best friend is on fb, she is friends with some people who used to bully us in school :shrug: wierd.....


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> My best friend is on fb, she is friends with some people who used to bully us in school :shrug: wierd.....

I don't bother with people like that. If they couldn't be bothered with me in school, I can't be bothered with them now.


----------



## mumface26

Starting my healthy eating tomorrow :smug:
Sundays are going to be my treat days but not go crazy, maybe have a cooked breakfast or a couple packets of crisps.
Dp says come august we will have our 'mini' debts paid off so we will put some away for a holiday next may to Turkey or Spain, anywhere hot! We havent had a holiday since 2010 so I think we need one so much.
Im making a doctors appointment tomorrow to discuss birth control, we cant risk ntnp until we figure put what we really want from life.
My friend thinks im crazy going from ttc to nothing but its so hard to explain even I dont understand what has changed so thats another thing to figure out.
I know what we are doing is right :)


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Starting my healthy eating tomorrow :smug:
> Sundays are going to be my treat days but not go crazy, maybe have a cooked breakfast or a couple packets of crisps.
> Dp says come august we will have our 'mini' debts paid off so we will put some away for a holiday next may to Turkey or Spain, anywhere hot! We havent had a holiday since 2010 so I think we need one so much.
> Im making a doctors appointment tomorrow to discuss birth control, we cant risk ntnp until we figure put what we really want from life.
> My friend thinks im crazy going from ttc to nothing but its so hard to explain even I dont understand what has changed so thats another thing to figure out.
> I know what we are doing is right :)

Some people might not understand, but ultimately so long as you and DP think its right then that's all that matters.

I'm so ill at the moment :( I've caught a nasty cold from my sister bf. she's got it and so has my mum. It's gone straight to my chest and I can't stop coughing. Touch wood I've not had a sore throat yet so that's something, and my asthma pumps help a bit with the wheezing. I sound like an old woman when I breathe :dohh: I did manage to get my dad to help me to get some stuff at B&Q today though, got some more gravel to finish the garden (wasn't enough though so got to go back with DH on Wednesday as I can't lift the bags) and some of this new miracle gro flower seed that has like seeds, feed and for all in one. I can't wait for the flowers to come out now :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Stella, no one knows anything about caring for a baby, its really a "learn on the job" type thing! Because I had a general anaesthetic and cs I slept ages then couldn't get out of bed for 24 hours, my friends were there through the day and the midwifes did all nappies etc first night, come night 2 I had to figure out myself how to change a nappy at 2am!! 

Mumface, my hubby refuses to try things on and just says I can return it if it doesn't fit grr.
Also I DO understand u going on bc. NTNP is very hard when you are aware of the signs of ov! 

Sugarpie, so sorry you are having problems :( 

Nexis, isn't it sad when we get older and shopping for the house is more exciting than for ourselves? Lol


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Stella, no one knows anything about caring for a baby, its really a "learn on the job" type thing! Because I had a general anaesthetic and cs I slept ages then couldn't get out of bed for 24 hours, my friends were there through the day and the midwifes did all nappies etc first night, come night 2 I had to figure out myself how to change a nappy at 2am!!
> 
> Mumface, my hubby refuses to try things on and just says I can return it if it doesn't fit grr.
> Also I DO understand u going on bc. NTNP is very hard when you are aware of the signs of ov!
> 
> Sugarpie, so sorry you are having problems :(
> 
> Nexis, isn't it sad when we get older and shopping for the house is more exciting than for ourselves? Lol

I just love shopping in general :haha: I'll just be soooo glad when the back garden is _finally_ done. It's taken so long and we've been let down so many times in regards to it that I'm really proud that we did it ourselves and it looks awesome :) but it'll be even better when it's finished.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Before we ttc we laid new carpet, repainted and put in a new kitchen and built an outdoor deck and recycled old kitchen benches out there to prep food next to BBQ


----------



## mumface26

I love buying bedding and kitchen things. I leave tv's and laptops to dp to choose as I will just the one that looks 'nice' :haha:
When we lived in a house we had a garden but just kept the lawns mowed and neat. I tried flowers but forgot to.dead head them so they died eventually :dohh:
I actually detest clothes shopping right now im far to picky. I try new looks but always go back.to leggins amd tunic tops. Maybe when I have slimmed down a bit I will feel different, when im at home in just in my jogging pants and a primark top nice and comfy.

Hope you get well soon nexis! lemsips all the way :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I have a whole other wardrobe of "skinny clothes" I've outgrown :( and its not baby weight they didn't fit b4 that !


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Me on my honeymoon vs me now 15 weeks post partum (still looking very pregnant!) 
It's funny how at the time I got married I thought I was huge..

https://s17.postimg.org/tfgiw34un/image.jpg

https://s17.postimg.org/wxnxeqgcv/image.jpg


image hosting without registration


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> I love buying bedding and kitchen things. I leave tv's and laptops to dp to choose as I will just the one that looks 'nice' :haha:
> When we lived in a house we had a garden but just kept the lawns mowed and neat. I tried flowers but forgot to.dead head them so they died eventually :dohh:
> I actually detest clothes shopping right now im far to picky. I try new looks but always go back.to leggins amd tunic tops. Maybe when I have slimmed down a bit I will feel different, when im at home in just in my jogging pants and a primark top nice and comfy.
> 
> Hope you get well soon nexis! lemsips all the way :flower:

Thanks :) I'm surrounded by tissues, asthma pumps, strepsils, vix and cough syrup :haha: I look a right state. DH brought Ben & Jerrys home for me though and we're snuggled up on the sofa watching wrestling. I can only just see it though cos I'm freezing and huddled under a mountain of duvets and blankets :p


----------



## hopefulfor1st

October 24, 2009. Was about 4kg/ 10 pounds above my goal weight of 60kg/ 132 pounds. 
Currently like 175 pounds 

https://s23.postimg.org/p63kgtwaj/image.jpg

https://s23.postimg.org/u4m0y8trv/image.jpg

https://s23.postimg.org/iqzhn1j97/image.jpg


image hosting without registration


----------



## Katerz

Your dress is gorgeous hopeful.

Wedding pics make me want to put my dress back on and wander around the house all day lol!

Clothes shopping does my head in too...I had to find an outfit for a wedding we went to on Saturday and hated every minute (of the shopping...not wedding!)


----------



## mumface26

I will post some slim pics of me and then my "let myself go...." pics.
Hopeful you look fab on your honeymoon, love the dress' too (wedding and h'moon) :):)
Dp had huge success on slim fast, he lost 2st 9, I think thats about 23pounds. 
Also he was loosing his hair so he erm.....had a hair transplant and is going bk for part 3 in august. Seriously he looks like a new man now :):) hes not embarassed by his hair transplant, its just like us having lipo or a boob job really.


----------



## ghinspire22

I am cutting up my wedding gown and turning it into batismal gowns for the babies.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> I am cutting up my wedding gown and turning it into batismal gowns for the babies.

I'm hoping to do a recreating photo shoot one day in it! 

Not long now til you should find out the genders!!!


----------



## mumface26

Its tradition to turn your wedding dress into christening gowns apparantly.
My sis had a 2 piece dress, a boddice and a long long skirt and she said the skirt is so big I could have it and have it made into a wedding dress for me, one of those slimline ones.
Dieting sucks! So im not calling it dieting, im calling it a change in eating habits.


----------



## nexis

No way would I ever cut up my wedding dress! I'm tempted to try it on again some days :haha: 

Today I'm spending the entire day on the sofa. I feel terrible, and my chest is worse. I get badly out of breath just going up the stairs. I'll be so glad when its gone so I'm not wheezing away like an old woman any more. I didn't sleep well at all last night, so have been snoozing every so often on sofa but trying to stay awake in case parcelforce turn up with BIL's birthday pressie. I'm hoping this cold will go before af turns up too, really don't need both at once :dohh:


----------



## ghinspire22

Right now my wedding dress is sitting in a box somewhere. I don't see the point in keeping it. I want to recycle it into something that my children can have when I am long gone and my grandchildren can have and great grandchildren. I'm kinda weird for thinking like that but I never had anything cool like that so I think it's time to start the tradition.

Tomorrow is the big day. I'm terrified honestly. I'm hoping that first they find heartbeats, second they find healthy babies, and third they actually can tell me gender and the babies aren't hiding from me.

I am going in at 8am EST tomorrow morning. I'm also going to have to pee like you wouldn't imagine.


----------



## Aein

Good luck ghinspire <3 everything is gonna be normal, i love to see scan pic also if possible so upload

our wedding dresses are something different , right niw my ekder brother's date is abt to fixed by June and also my SIL in coming Sep or Oct.. m thinking to wore my bridal dress, but it feels me odd as i thought i will look bride rather then original one :D plus its very very heavy ... let see what i decides later  

i will try to post my bridal pic so you ladies can see how our outfit looks


----------



## Aein

this is what a bride n groom wears in our tradition, color n design changed always 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130429_212003.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20130429_212056.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20130429_212033.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20130429_212117.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nexis

Wow Aein, your dress is beautiful! I've seen many asian brides in similar dresses (there's a big asian population in Cardiff) but none of them were as intricate and detailed as yours. I'm not surprised that it's heavy!


----------



## StellaBella24

Loving the wedding dress pics. Great idea for ur dress Ghinspire!!
OH and I decided that decided long ago marriage wasnt on the cards for us...both sets of parents divorced blah, blah, blah...!
Maybe we'll change our minds when bubba arrives?

Goodluck tomorrow ghinspire...cant wait to find out what ur having!
I hardly slept the night before my 20 week scan...i was excited and anxious all at the same time.xxx


----------



## Aein

thanks nexis & stella dears

yes nexis, many asian peoples living abroad still go with their tradition but as they are in some other country so probable they didnt found the real cultural things sumhow if one visit home country so there's lots of variety


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck Ghinspire!! Do you know if your twins are identical, only asking as wondering are you expecting to be told both the same sex or different x


----------



## sheela

Hi I am 28 and on clomid second round with low progestrone. 
Nothing fruitful yet.
Going to try on 100mg by next month. Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi Sheela

Goodluck with clomid...lots of success stories with clomid on this thread.x


----------



## mumface26

:wave: sheela welcome to the madness lol!
Good luck with your 2nd round and lots and lots of dust your way!! :dust:


----------



## mumface26

Just had the worst ever row with dp. I got so mad my clomid and provera ended up in the bin. :blush:
I hate life so much.

Aein your pictures are so lovely it must have taken you ages to get ready. Was both of your outfits made to measure? 
Theres a big asian community where I live and I have heard weddings can last upto 3 days of celebrations. 3 days of partying? yes please :flower:

Awww no I feel so awful now. Im in our bedroom just lay on the bed. My mind is blank. I jist dont know what to do anymore, I dont know :(:(


----------



## StellaBella24

Maybe sleep on it if ur both mad...morning light gives a new perspective i find.xxx


----------



## nexis

sheela said:


> Hi I am 28 and on clomid second round with low progestrone.
> Nothing fruitful yet.
> Going to try on 100mg by next month. Keeping fingers crossed

Welcome :hi: good luck with clomid!



mumface26 said:


> Just had the worst ever row with dp. I got so mad my clomid and provera ended up in the bin. :blush:
> I hate life so much.
> 
> Aein your pictures are so lovely it must have taken you ages to get ready. Was both of your outfits made to measure?
> Theres a big asian community where I live and I have heard weddings can last upto 3 days of celebrations. 3 days of partying? yes please :flower:
> 
> Awww no I feel so awful now. Im in our bedroom just lay on the bed. My mind is blank. I jist dont know what to do anymore, I dont know :(:(

Sorry to hear about your row :( hope you get it worked out :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

So sorry Mumface :( I hope it gets better for you guys! I really do!!

I woke up this morning with the WORST AF cramps ever!!! I had to call the doctor to see if I could take some stronger pain meds...and they said it was okay thank goodness and I feel much better...going on 5 hours of sleep so far today..called into work cuz I wasn't sure if I would have to take the meds again plus I need some sleep even though im not sleeping yet :/. 

getting rid of a lot of our BIG furniture and trying to get smaller so we have more room in the living room...and hoping to get some cheap leather furniture. not sure how it will do with our dogs though :/ but figured when we do have kids itll be stain proof...and easier to clean...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sugarpie that sux :(
Every time I go to the toilet I pray ill see AF! I sometimes think what I'd do, would I scream with excitement? Lol. 
And if I had friends over I'd probably excitedly tell them! 

Ghinspire can't wait to hear about your scan! 

Aein, your dress is beautiful :) what country are u from again? I know you've told us but I've forgot sorry. Dubai?


----------



## ghinspire22

I am having fraternal or at least that is what the ultrasounds have been showing. We will get a better picture tomorrow.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've lost 1kg :), that's 2.2 pounds 
Not much but a start!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

If my calculations are correct its half hour til gh's scan! 

Well I just researched the mini pill and found that it suppresses ovulation in 40% of women and causes weight gain and acne spots...... Just what I need!!! 
Also can cause ovarian cysts? Does this seem like a bad option for someone with pcos or what?! Perhaps I would've got a period the last few months if I wasn't taking it!


----------



## ghinspire22

It is 3hrs and 48mins until my scan. So nervous.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck :)


----------



## Aein

Sheela, welcome dear, good luck with secound round <3

mumfacd, yes outfits always measured one, and i remember 2pm i left house for parlor and in evening 9pm i get ready and reached marriage hall, makeup artist take their time
& yes 3 or 4 days celebrations, one is Mayoo, second Mehndi/Nikkah, third marriage day/baraat and last Valeema reception

hopeful, i'm from Karachi Pakistan, my husband is Kashmiri so after marry i go with him to Mirpur Azad Kashmir ... and rightnow due to hus job we are in capital city of Saudi Arabia

Ghinspire, prays and good luck once again, waiting for your msg <3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Such beautiful outfits and such beautiful women with fine attention to hair and makeup aein!


----------



## ghinspire22

I can't get back to sleep. It is now 5:04am. I get up at 6:30am. My appointment is 8am. I am anxious.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> I can't get back to sleep. It is now 5:04am. I get up at 6:30am. My appointment is 8am. I am anxious.

You must be bursting to get there. Are u first appointment of the day? Maybe u could get there early lol. 
One of my friends has a 12 wk scan tomorrow too!


----------



## ghinspire22

I am the first of the day. I usually only like Monday appointments but hubby had work stuff yesterday so I had to wait that extra day. I am freaking out over here. 2hrs and 20mins.


----------



## nexis

Good luck ghinspire! Can't wait to find out what you're having. 

DH is working 2-10pm today, so he's got me all set up on my sofa death bed :haha: my asthma is really playing up with this cough being on my chest :( for some reason I'm having to nip to the loo for a wee about every 2 hours, even though I'm probably drinking less than normal and I'm sooooo out of breath when I get up the stairs no matter how slow I go. Hoping I'll feel a bit better tomorrow but pretty sure we won't be going to the pub this week lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nexis I feel for u I have terrible asthma aswell :(


----------



## mumface26

My mum always said never sleep on an argument but stay up all night and thrash it out and we did :)
Clomid and provera got rescued and are now back in my first aid box and........ttc is back on. Omg dp was in tears last night, only seen him cry once wheb his 18 yr old cat was put to sleep and last nigjt he broke my heart. He his normally very hard faced but he said he was looking forward to becoming a dad and getting married. I am too, I have had such a rough time recently and ignored dp and his wishes.
Im still trying to shed weight. I just need af to come now. My nipples are so sore I guess shes due anytime now.
Well done on the weight loss hopeful thats great! Ask the doctor for dianette, I was on it prior to ttc and it helped my oily skin. But its not for long term use. Its a pill for us pcos'rs, well done on the weight loss!

Good luck ghinspire!! Keep us posted :):)


----------



## mumface26

Had 3 hours sleep coz of last night, :sleep:
Worth it though. I was gutted about stopping ttc but was putting on a front, didnt work though.

Hope you feel well soon nexis, colds suck :(


----------



## Katerz

Glad you guys are sorted now mumface :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, I'm SO GLAD you got it sorted! Sounds like that argument was just what u needed! Where r u at with clomid / provera? 

I'm using my fitness pal does anyone else use it? It's great! And I have some absolutely beautiful walking spots around here I should take more advantage of!


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Nexis I feel for u I have terrible asthma aswell :(

I normally don't have any problems with my asthma, it's only when I get a cold and this is one of the worst I've had :wacko:


----------



## nlk

Glad you've sorted everything out, mumface! I always think it's better to get it all out. I don't think I could ever go to sleep whilst arguing...it just keeps me awake all night!

Good luck for your scan, ghinspire!

Hopeful, congrats on the weight loss! I use fitness pal as well, it's fantastic! I like how it breaks down all my food groups and tells me what I'm having too much of...really helps me to eat more healthily :thumbup:

Sorry if I've missed anyone...I'm trying my best to keep up, but I've got a lot on my plate at the minute! Me and OH are planning on looking at a clinic in London soon for ivf...it looks really nice, so hopefully we can get moving with that soon. I don't think I want to put it off anymore. The more I think about it, the more it upsets me that we've already put it off for a few months! But tbh, the break has done us good, and it's helped me and OH to get our heads clear about a lot of things!

A little saying that someone told me the other day, that I wanted to share with you all...

Never look back - if Cinderella had gone back to get her shoe, she never would have become a princess.

Hope you're all having a lovely day!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh don't be silly guys its like nothing, just 1 kg! Puts me down to an even 20 to go though (44 pounds) 

Nlk how exciting!!!
Have u decided if your going to go further than your 1 free round if need be? 
U must feel like your really getting somewhere now :) 
How far r u from London? Do u get a little night away while your at it? 

Nexis, I'm on ventolin and seretide :(


----------



## ghinspire22

I am just finishing my 16 oz of water that I have to drink in 15 minutes. Then I have to hold the fluid until forever. Fingers crossed my bladder won't feel like it's going to burst.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I never drank as much water as they recommend. By 20 weeks your uterus is well and truly accessible either way


----------



## nlk

Hopeful, the free round of ivf that I can have on the nhs I will have to wait a year for...so we are currently deciding whether we want to wait that long, or whether to go private. The clinic in London is the one that I would choose, should we go private :) I'm about an hour away from London by train, so it's not too horrific. And the price difference between there and if I have it done in Northampton is huge...so even with the travelling, it will be well worth it financially!

It's *only* one kg, but it's a step in the right direction, which can be very difficult when you have pcos. So it's all worth celebrating!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I officially missed my first pill 2 hours ago... Here we go again, wonder how long it'll take for me to obsess over possible ov symptoms!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> Hopeful, the free round of ivf that I can have on the nhs I will have to wait a year for...so we are currently deciding whether we want to wait that long, or whether to go private. The clinic in London is the one that I would choose, should we go private :) I'm about an hour away from London by train, so it's not too horrific. And the price difference between there and if I have it done in Northampton is huge...so even with the travelling, it will be well worth it financially!
> 
> It's *only* one kg, but it's a step in the right direction, which can be very difficult when you have pcos. So it's all worth celebrating!

Such a big call! If u pay for one now can u still. Use the freebie for baby 2? 
I'm looking forward to my walk tomorrow :) Newcastle is really beautiful ill start taking some walking pics for u all!

And yes I know u guys have a Newcastle too!


----------



## ghinspire22

35 minutes. Ahhh!!! 

*fingers crossed a million times*


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> 35 minutes. Ahhh!!!
> 
> *fingers crossed a million times*

Now!!!
It's 10pm I should be in bed but hanging around for an update!


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful, the free round of ivf that I can have on the nhs I will have to wait a year for...so we are currently deciding whether we want to wait that long, or whether to go private. The clinic in London is the one that I would choose, should we go private :) I'm about an hour away from London by train, so it's not too horrific. And the price difference between there and if I have it done in Northampton is huge...so even with the travelling, it will be well worth it financially!
> 
> It's *only* one kg, but it's a step in the right direction, which can be very difficult when you have pcos. So it's all worth celebrating!
> 
> Such a big call! If u pay for one now can u still. Use the freebie for baby 2?
> I'm looking forward to my walk tomorrow :) Newcastle is really beautiful ill start taking some walking pics for u all!
> 
> And yes I know u guys have a Newcastle too!Click to expand...

Normally one of the criteria for the free treatment is that you have no previous children, all the criteria sucks!


----------



## nlk

Mrs.B. said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful, the free round of ivf that I can have on the nhs I will have to wait a year for...so we are currently deciding whether we want to wait that long, or whether to go private. The clinic in London is the one that I would choose, should we go private :) I'm about an hour away from London by train, so it's not too horrific. And the price difference between there and if I have it done in Northampton is huge...so even with the travelling, it will be well worth it financially!
> 
> It's *only* one kg, but it's a step in the right direction, which can be very difficult when you have pcos. So it's all worth celebrating!
> 
> Such a big call! If u pay for one now can u still. Use the freebie for baby 2?
> I'm looking forward to my walk tomorrow :) Newcastle is really beautiful ill start taking some walking pics for u all!
> 
> And yes I know u guys have a Newcastle too!Click to expand...
> 
> Normally one of the criteria for the free treatment is that you have no previous children, all the criteria sucks!Click to expand...

^wss :flower:

I've been told to try and just not admit that I have a child already, if I want to use my free cycle at some point in the future...so may try it. I can't see how it would work, but a few doctors have told me that they rarely have time to check everyone's file thoroughly, and I could therefore get away with it. Especially if I'm having ivf privately, and out of the area...

Gh, looking forward to hearing how your scan went!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Worth a go I reckon! :)

I think if you choose to go private you should still be entitle to one cycle free, why should you HAVE to wait until your 30? I do not agree with it.


----------



## nlk

I've been told that in Northampton the age is 23. So I have a year before I qualify..but I know a lot of women who need to wait until they're 30! It's disgusting. All for one cycle. I think if I were to get more, then I would look into getting it on the nhs. But for one cycle, that's a lot of pressure for it to work! If I go to this clinic in London and egg share, they're willing to cover all costs. Not many clinics will do that. And I think that knowing I have multiple attempts will take so much pressure off of us. The thought of needing to raise £8000 per cycle if I go to the private clinic here in Northampton is nauseating.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh really!! That's good I thought it was 30 across the country! My friend had IVF last year and its sooo expensive, she had eggs frozen but even to get them defrosted for her second round will be over £4000! That's like half a job as half of its been done already!


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Oh don't be silly guys its like nothing, just 1 kg! Puts me down to an even 20 to go though (44 pounds)
> 
> Nlk how exciting!!!
> Have u decided if your going to go further than your 1 free round if need be?
> U must feel like your really getting somewhere now :)
> How far r u from London? Do u get a little night away while your at it?
> 
> Nexis, I'm on ventolin and seretide :(

I have ventolin and becotide, but I only take them when I'm ill. My mum has come over to keep me company this afternoon while DH is in work. Managed to get an emergency doctors appt this evening as I think I might have a chest infection. I've had them before and I know it's better to check than leave it. My mum keeps saying she thinks I might be pregnant too cos I'm feeling nauseous on and off and keep running to the loo for a wee. I think she's just being overly hopeful and it's all just coincidence.


----------



## nlk

yeah! I was really happy when I found out as well... But as well as the pcos, I have a relatively high risk of going through early menopause...so I don't want to put everything off to then find out that I've missed my window entirely. I would be so heartbroken,

The cost is unbelievable, which is why we are looking at egg sharing. If I do ivf in Northampton, it's about 8000 a cycle. That's not even including the cost of freezing eggs! But in London, the clinic offers free ivf for those sharing their eggs. And I mean completely funded. The only cost I would have is the HFEA fee, which is £75...that's nothing!

I'm actually starting to look forward to doing ivf now. I've been really dreading it tbh. Just the thought of having to go through that just to get pregnant is really painful. Knowing that even a year of drug treatment wouldn't work. It's so hard. I never thought it would hurt as much as it does! But after having some time out, I feel a lot more ready to deal with it all.


----------



## mumface26

Ivf sounds too scary for me. I always told dp I would stop at ivf if it ever came to it. I cant even keep a steady head on clomid never mind ivf.
Good luck nlk, I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Mrs.B.

That's great!


----------



## nlk

Glad you've managed to get an emergency apt tonight...hopefully they can do something for you! It would be so lovely if they told you that you were pregnant! But I know what you mean...it's a lovely thought, but difficult to think of when ltttc. I know I've felt like that so often...and my mum is the same. Always trying to pick out pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful a packet of sugar from my super market weighs 1kg and its pretty heavy to carry home so yeah that is a good weight loss!
I dont look at nunbers, I look at it as items, for example the sugar....if I lost 2.2pnd I would be onw bag of sugar lighter.
Love the diet shows where they show the weight in butter :):)


----------



## ghinspire22

So it looks like a boy and girl for me. :)


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mumface, I'm SO GLAD you got it sorted! Sounds like that argument was just what u needed! Where r u at with clomid / provera?
> 
> I'm using my fitness pal does anyone else use it? It's great! And I have some absolutely beautiful walking spots around here I should take more advantage of!

I am waiting for af, I took my last provera on 25th april and since 26th my nipples have felt bruised which is a sign af is coming to get me. Then its clomid as usual cd2-6.


----------



## ghinspire22

nlk said:


> yeah! I was really happy when I found out as well... But as well as the pcos, I have a relatively high risk of going through early menopause...so I don't want to put everything off to then find out that I've missed my window entirely. I would be so heartbroken,
> 
> The cost is unbelievable, which is why we are looking at egg sharing. If I do ivf in Northampton, it's about 8000 a cycle. That's not even including the cost of freezing eggs! But in London, the clinic offers free ivf for those sharing their eggs. And I mean completely funded. The only cost I would have is the HFEA fee, which is £75...that's nothing!
> 
> I'm actually starting to look forward to doing ivf now. I've been really dreading it tbh. Just the thought of having to go through that just to get pregnant is really painful. Knowing that even a year of drug treatment wouldn't work. It's so hard. I never thought it would hurt as much as it does! But after having some time out, I feel a lot more ready to deal with it all.

I have faith it will work out.


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> So it looks like a boy and girl for me. :)

:happydance: so happy for you ghinspire, congratulations!
Any names yet? And was everything else ok?


----------



## Katerz

Aw one of each yaaaay!


----------



## StellaBella24

Yay ghinspire!! Congrats on ur little family all in one. 
Presuming eerything else was ok?xxx

Hi nlk. Must be tough making ivf decisions...serious stuff! Glad u hve a plan to focus on.xx

Mumface...glad to hear ur back to it.xx

Nexis...feel better soon.x


----------



## ghinspire22

The boy is head down right now. He is 12oz and measures 20wk 1d. The girl, which we are 70% sure is a girl because she is shy is breech. She is measuring 20wks exactly and is 11oz. Everything looked good on the ultrasound. I am really happy.


----------



## sugarpi24

starting Femera tonight and possibly doing the Gonal this cycle...found out we can do a mail in rebate for the money we spent on the injections saving us $110!!! which is awesome! I really hope it works! figured Gonal and the ovidrel might give us more follicles and give us more of a chance on catching one on our own!....doctors office is going to call me later to verify everything. Oh and U/s showed NO cysts! which I was quite surprised! 

that's awesome Ghinspire!!! im super happy for you!!


----------



## nexis

Massive congrats ghinspire!! So happy for you :D

So, bad news at the doctors. I have a nasty chest infection, she gave me antibiotics and a ton of steroids :( I did mention my other symptoms but she just kinda brushed me off. I've never seen this particular doctor before so maybe she just one of those not so nice gp's. I was literally in there under 5 mins lol she couldn't wait to get rid of me :haha:


----------



## mumface26

ghinspire22 said:


> The boy is head down right now. He is 12oz and measures 20wk 1d. The girl, which we are 70% sure is a girl because she is shy is breech. She is measuring 20wks exactly and is 11oz. Everything looked good on the ultrasound. I am really happy.

Twins are normally delivered by c-section at 37/38 weeks so if thats the case for you then you havent got long to wait for cuddles:)
have you got your section planned?


----------



## ghinspire22

At this point we haven't gotten a birth plan yet but I am sure within the next few weeks the doctor will bring it up. I am going to do whatever is best for the babies. I know some twin mommies that have delivered vaginally and some via csection. It will all depend on what happens.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Gh I understand why they do cs as if u deliver the first vaginally the 2nd suddenly has all this goes transverse (sideways) leading to an emcs. After having an emcs I'd go a planned section any day. But I guess they'de have it on standby anyway so it wouldn't be a surprise. 
But one of each is amazing!!!

And nlk that is an amazing deal I would take it up seeing as its pretty much free. My SIL had 8 failed rounds at $6000 each (6000 is about 10 weeks full time wage) after that she couldn't afford anymore. It's quite expensive here


----------



## BABTTC123

:D yay!! Congrats Ghin! One of each is my dream! Lol 

Oh and I am back for today, I don't have much data left on my phone and don't have internet at home... But I woke up today to find a good amount of brown discharge so I am pretty sure that AF is FINALLY on her way after making me suffer for almost 2 months! I don't mind it being here though because now I can do some dieting before the wedding and work out much harder. I was also considering getting prescription weight loss aid since it is hard to lose weight with PCOS. Has any one had any experience with a good weight loss aid that works fairly fast?? As I said I AM dieting and exercising but I would like some weight to fall off much faster so then I am more motivated to stay on track :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My walking buddy cancelled on me. I can't be arsed to go


----------



## nexis

Ok, so I ended up in hospital last night. I'm still here at the moment, not sure when they're gonna let me out. I'll be sure to update you all when I'm out and have gotten some sleep.


----------



## BABTTC123

Uh oh D: what happened??


----------



## sugarpi24

Hope you get better nexis!!! Get some rest!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh no that's no good!!


----------



## Katerz

Eeek hope you're ok nexis xxx


----------



## mumface26

Hope your ok nexis :hug:

Im waiting for af to come. My nipples only hurt a tiny bit now and in the past omce they stop huring af comes soon after. Im not sweating though. 
Had a scary dream last night, dp and I were hiding out in this small warehouse type place with a few other people and it was like 28 days later. We were tying the doors shut with this fancy fabric and piling up furniture in front of it because the zombies were outside tryna get in lol. Bizzaarrr!!

Babttc are you insulin resistant? If your not then it shouldnt be to hard to shed weight. Im not IR and my doctor said im not overweight :happydance: I do feel rubbish though, I want to lose the 20pound I have gained since I met dp.

Im trying slimfast. I did it yesterday and felt fine. You can have 1 600cal meal per day, 3 snqcks of 95cals and 2 shakes or meal bars. I love the shakes. Caramel is so nice. There is a method behind it, you have to plan when your gna eat, my 600cal meal is my breakfast and today I had a boiled egg with 1 slice toast, 2 weetabix with semi skim milk and a cup of tea, I do breakfast as my main meal because when I get home at 9:15pm I hardly want a proper meal. I snacked on a cereal bar, 3 ryvittas with cream cheese, 5 dried apricots and 3 salt and vinegar rice cakes. Had my shake at 5pm then another shake at 9:30pm after work.
Dp said we will go for a walk this weekend if the weather stays nice. And I drank about 2 litres of water yesterday, my team leader want impressed at all the toilet breaks I had but I needed to wee so bad lol.


----------



## Katerz

I'm sure your team leader would be less impressed with a wet patch on the floor ;)

Made a chicken pie yesterday for the first time it was super yummaaay and I shall make more!

My plan is to get some rollerblades and blade along the seafront which is like 5 mins away...it's soooo close yet I take it for granted.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> I'm sure your team leader would be less impressed with a wet patch on the floor ;)
> 
> Made a chicken pie yesterday for the first time it was super yummaaay and I shall make more!
> 
> My plan is to get some rollerblades and blade along the seafront which is like 5 mins away...it's soooo close yet I take it for granted.

I'm gonna take some pics of my walking tracks for u guys over the next week! 
And now I want chicken pie ill have to google a healthy recipe


----------



## BABTTC123

mumface26 said:


> Hope your ok nexis :hug:
> 
> Im waiting for af to come. My nipples only hurt a tiny bit now and in the past omce they stop huring af comes soon after. Im not sweating though.
> Had a scary dream last night, dp and I were hiding out in this small warehouse type place with a few other people and it was like 28 days later. We were tying the doors shut with this fancy fabric and piling up furniture in front of it because the zombies were outside tryna get in lol. Bizzaarrr!!
> 
> Babttc are you insulin resistant? If your not then it shouldnt be to hard to shed weight. Im not IR and my doctor said im not overweight :happydance: I do feel rubbish though, I want to lose the 20pound I have gained since I met dp.
> 
> Im trying slimfast. I did it yesterday and felt fine. You can have 1 600cal meal per day, 3 snqcks of 95cals and 2 shakes or meal bars. I love the shakes. Caramel is so nice. There is a method behind it, you have to plan when your gna eat, my 600cal meal is my breakfast and today I had a boiled egg with 1 slice toast, 2 weetabix with semi skim milk and a cup of tea, I do breakfast as my main meal because when I get home at 9:15pm I hardly want a proper meal. I snacked on a cereal bar, 3 ryvittas with cream cheese, 5 dried apricots and 3 salt and vinegar rice cakes. Had my shake at 5pm then another shake at 9:30pm after work.
> Dp said we will go for a walk this weekend if the weather stays nice. And I drank about 2 litres of water yesterday, my team leader want impressed at all the toilet breaks I had but I needed to wee so bad lol.

Lol! I have been drinking a lot of water as well lately! I am picky and only drink bottled, even though I know there really isn't much of a difference, so we have been going through a case a week thanks to me lol
And yeah I am IR... I am on metformin though and I do have a fertility diet book that specifically combats IR problems to help people lose weight :) but what I am thinking about doing is using spirulina as a diet aid. It helps restrict your hunger, gives you a good amount of vitamins, minerals etc. That you need and has been proven to help people lose weight! I am planning on having two smoothies/day, morning and evening, and a small meal for lunch. I am giving this a shot for a month and if it fails to show any results then I am moving to other means of weight loss. Though I still may have to wait... I THOUGHT my AF was coming but al the brown stuff stopped COMPLETELY!! I'm getting kind of annoyed with my body right now.. I guess I still need to take a blood test then :/


----------



## mumface26

Yummmm chiken pie, a mum tea as dp would call it :) he cant wait for me to be on mat leave because he will come home to mum teas like homemade pies, casserols, curries, bangers and mash or mini roast dinners where instead of a full chicken we have chicken thighs roasted in the oven, veg, gravy, roastiez and yorkshire puds!
Im hungry now :(


----------



## BABTTC123

I am going to miss real meals.... But if everything goes as plan then this will be well worth the suffering.. It will only be for 4 months anyways lol


----------



## mumface26

Dp only drinks bottled water :haha: im not bothered. Just as long as its ice cold, I find it quenches my thirst better :)


----------



## Katerz

Reading your mum meal list has made me hungry too! Have to wait another hr before picking hub up before din :(

Gonna dig the wii fit out tomorrow


----------



## nlk

I'm starving! I've been so busy though that I just haven't had time to even go food shopping...so can't eat anything until I get round to doing that! :( Gonna go tonight, once I finish work though. I hate shopping when I'm hungry. It just encourages me to put all sorts of crap in the trolley...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Yummmm chiken pie, a mum tea as dp would call it :) he cant wait for me to be on mat leave because he will come home to mum teas like homemade pies, casserols, curries, bangers and mash or mini roast dinners where instead of a full chicken we have chicken thighs roasted in the oven, veg, gravy, roastiez and yorkshire puds!
> Im hungry now :(

I thought this, in reality I didn't have time to scratch myself!


----------



## nexis

I'm being kept in for 2/3 days :( basically I have a nasty chest infection and its really hammering my asthma. I'm on antibiotics and steroids, and I'm on oxygen all the time, except when it's changed every few hours for a nebuliser of ventolin for like 15 mins. DH finally went home early this morning while I was still in A&E. he stayed with me all night and by the time he got home he'd been awake 25 hours. He's been in to see me again this evening with my dad and sister and I kept crying. Partly cos I want to be at home with him (I hate being away from him) and partly I think due to bloody hormones as I've just come on. Worst possible time.


----------



## BABTTC123

nexis said:


> I'm being kept in for 2/3 days :( basically I have a nasty chest infection and its really hammering my asthma. I'm on antibiotics and steroids, and I'm on oxygen all the time, except when it's changed every few hours for a nebuliser of ventolin for like 15 mins. DH finally went home early this morning while I was still in A&E. he stayed with me all night and by the time he got home he'd been awake 25 hours. He's been in to see me again this evening with my dad and sister and I kept crying. Partly cos I want to be at home with him (I hate being away from him) and partly I think due to bloody hormones as I've just come on. Worst possible time.

Oh geez :( I hate being in the hospital.. I was stuck at one for a week because I a had nasty MRSA infection on my neck. Hardly any one cared to visit so it was the worst experience ever. I hope that you don't have to stay for long and that you get better very soon! My AF pulled a fast one on me. It started to come yesterday and then stopper completely and then today hit me full force, cramps moodiness and all! See if you can get some one to bring you chocolate ice cream, that should make things better! :)


----------



## nlk

oh nexis :hugs: I hope you get better soon, and they don't keep you in for too long! It's horrible being away from home and everything! AF always has such awful timing...stupid witch! Hope everything gets better for you soon!


----------



## mumface26

Aww nexis hospitals suck!! At least you are been looked after properly.

My bbt has come :happydance: only sent me one chart but I have found a website where I can print them.off. Its https://m.thebump.com/getting-pregnant/fertility-tools/articles/tool-fertility-chart.aspx?MsdVisit=1 if anyone needs one :) 
Just waiting for cd1 so I can start. Ive played about with it to see if it works, it takes about a minute then.it beeps when its done. My current temp is 33.56 but just testing it. It also came with 10 ovulation tests and 10 hpts. Cant wait to get started!
Im glad im back in the land of ttc, I cant believe how much I nearly broke dp's heart by wanting to give it a break, he is so excited for having a baby :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

33.56 can't be right can it mumface? Should be around 37?


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> 33.56 can't be right can it mumface? Should be around 37?

I know yeah we should be around 37.5?? 
oh well....worth a try! if it doesnt 'work' it goes in the bin lol


----------



## mumface26

I found it lol! I knew I had a picture somewhere. the cake i made dp for his 29th birthday. I was pretty impressed by it :smug:
I cant upload any recent photos, when i try I get an error message saying the file is too large.
 



Attached Files:







250.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mumface26

And this was how slim I was when I started seeing dp in nov 2006...
The beach photo was our first holiday in greece and we had been together for 6months.
The singing into a hairbrush we had only been together a matter of weeks and I was messing around at my mates house (finland flag....loooong story lol)

My laptop wont let me upload recent pics of me, again saying the file is too big or should that be fat :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







S4020903.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









027.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4









PIC_0095.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I can't upload either As I'm always on phone, I go to an external site and upload it and get a HTML code I copy n paste in here


----------



## mumface26

I should try that. I had to upload via the laptop.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I rarely touch my laptop these days, hence y I haven't emailed u, sorry! It's depressing when I log on and see 10,372 new emails, lol, really need to clean out


----------



## Katerz

Lolol hairbrush singing...we've alllll done it!


----------



## BABTTC123

Lol! Hair brushes, hair irons, tooth brushes, brooms... Yeah I'm sure we have all done some form of it xD you can only ever get a proper audio effect if you are in the bathroom


----------



## mumface26

BABTTC123 said:
 

> Lol! Hair brushes, hair irons, tooth brushes, brooms... Yeah I'm sure we have all done some form of it xD you can only ever get a proper audio effect if you are in the bathroom

Guitars on a tennis racket anyone? Air drumming? Yuuup all done lool!


----------



## mumface26

I wrecked the diet last night :blush: was meant to have a slimfast shake but there were these muffins in the cupboard needed using and a jar of salmon paste that needed using so I had 2 sandwiches :blush:
But it means I didnt throw the food away which I hate doing anyway so never mind.
Wow.such lovely weather for once :):) shame I have to work through it, I hope it carries on o the weekend! Why does nice weather make you want to go clothes shopping?


----------



## mumface26

mumface26 said:


> I found it lol! I knew I had a picture somewhere. the cake i made dp for his 29th birthday. I was pretty impressed by it :smug:
> I cant upload any recent photos, when i try I get an error message saying the file is too large.

I remember the year I made the cake, 2009 and I was on the dole for 2 months, we had no money for dp's birthday so my mum gave me some money to buy cake things woth so I could at least bake him a cake. Its rubbish been unemployed it crushes your self esteem and those idiots in the job centre dont help :growlmad:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I just pulled out a diet sundae and hubby says pull out the Sara Lee Bavarian :( I only had a yoghurt for lunch though so I've got 248 cals left- if I have 1/6 of the Bavarian that's only 206 :)


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm terrible with diets... Especially since I work all day and then have yo eat on the go. Easiest thing to get on the go is fast food... I have killed sooo many diets that way.. I need to just TRY and stick to this new one as much as I can!


----------



## Aein

Ghinspire, woow congrats for the babies gender, really i wish if by chance i got preggo with twins, i wish for both boy and girl too, its my thought family will be complete in a sudden chance :D 

nIk, wish you good luck dear, soon or later we are in a queue

i'm on another forum of Metformin & PCOS where from mid of January till this week, 6 ladies got their BFP
our time will come also InshahAllah

this cycle i got heavy bleeding with blood clots for 3 days only ... tdy CD6 so finally i take bath and started my prayers too... waiting for CD11 to go for scan onceagain :/

m feeling some disheart, DH on-call duty week disturbed our life, no activity outside, even my medicines are finished, his also but he is nt ready to go outside for a second :( seriously i'm thinking to stop Metformin...

what if i not take it for some days, should this effect my cycle? any side effect?


----------



## nexis

Hello ladies :) thanks for all the well wishes! Luckily for me I was discharged from hospital this afternoon. I'm still in a pretty bad way but soooo glad to be out of hospital. I think the NHS is a fantastic thing, but my god the food was terrible. And the women on my little ward did nothing but cough, snore and moan. They were all there of their own doing, they had CPOD from lifetimes spent smoking (one of them still does!). As terrible as I still feel, this experience has made me realise that if I carry on smoking then I could end up in a state like this permanently one day and that quite frankly terrifies me. Obviously I haven't been smoking at all while ill because it'd just make me cough, and I've decided that's it, no more ciggies from now on :)


----------



## Aein

wooow thats good nexis... how are you feeling now?
hospital stuff cant make us to be relax, impossible... & afterall home is home


----------



## StellaBella24

Glad ur home Nexis and hope u stick it out with the ciggies. Goodluck.xx


----------



## nexis

I'm feeling better than when I went in to hospital but I'm still getting out of breath really easily. I'm actually staying with my parents for a bit as DH will be working and they all wanted me to have people around just in case I need anything. My Mum doesn't work due to arthritis so she will be home with me all day and she's told me to text her from the sofa in the night if I need anything, whereas I would t want to bother DH cos he's got to work the next day.


----------



## Katerz

Ugh the food is terrible in hospital! On one of the days I was in with lily I had the choice of fishermans pie or sandwiches?! 

Glad you're out now and good on the smoking thing!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Good news nexis.
And quitting smoking will be good for your fertility :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My weight loss for this week was 1.9kg / 4LB.
I'm pretty sure u can see it!!! 
And yes, I know I'm huge :(

https://s17.postimg.org/ysgziz1un/image.jpg
screen shot tool


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was wondering if my body was even TRYING to ovulate, so I did an opk and there was no 2nd line whatsoever. At what stage/ how long in your cycle do u get NOTHING? or do u always get a faint 2nd? 

Just wondering if its normal to not get a 2nd line at all?


----------



## sugarpi24

Glad your out of the hospital Nexis! This had been a bad week for accidents and hospitals! My grandma and grandpa just got here (Indiana) from florida yesterday and my grandma walked into a hole in the ground that was hidden by the grass so she has a fractured foot! My uncle had to go the ER tonight due to stress and acid reflux! There was 3 accidents at work last night!! Its been bad! 

I know what you girls mean about losing weight being tough! Im very bad at eating right and no sweets and such! I love chocolate! I feel like everytime I eat a meal I have to eat dessert afterwards! :/ not good! im overweight and need to lose it! :( not to mention buying 2 doughnuts tonight isn't helping :/ oi!! 

Money is really tight right now with DH and I...stressing me out! its like if we are stressing for money now...how is it going to be when we have a kid! How are we going to afford a kid!!! My parents are like "if you wait til you can afford a kid youll never have one" and its true! but cant help but feel a little worried! I think itll get better with time though I hope! :/ 

Garage sale season is around the corner!! So excited! anyone else love garage sales?!


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> I was wondering if my body was even TRYING to ovulate, so I did an opk and there was no 2nd line whatsoever. At what stage/ how long in your cycle do u get NOTHING? or do u always get a faint 2nd?
> 
> Just wondering if its normal to not get a 2nd line at all?

I've never got a second line on an opk lol

Unfortunately DH has caught my bug too :( he went to work this morning but got sent home. I think he's pretty much slept all day, so I'm hoping to hear that he's feeling better later. Won't be seeing him later on today though now as I don't wanna put him out while he's ill and I don't want to catch anything he might have!


----------



## nlk

lots of things can determine whether you get a second line...you always have LH in your system, just in varying in amounts. So in theory, yes, you should always have a second line. However in reality, it doesn't always show up! I've had loads where there was no second line. Try taking it about lunch time, not first thing in the morning, because you don't actively produce LH whilst sleeping the same as you do hcg. Try not to drink anything for a while before testing, and if all else fails, try a different brand! I remember using two brands in the same day, one had no second line and the other had quite a dark one!

Glad you're feeling better, nexis. It's horrible being ill. Hopefully your OH recovers quickly! Good for you, giving up smoking! Hope you stick to it! And as someone else said, it's good for ttc :thumbup:

Hopeful, that weightloss is really good. I think it's quite apparent that you've lost some between pictures?! Keep going, you're doing fab!

I'm desperately trying to finish an assignment that's due in today...it's just gone 7pm, and I have until midnight to submit, but going out on the town in a little bit, so I need to be finished! Also, I'm not even ready to go out...rush time!!


----------



## nlk

p.s. hope everyone has a fab bank holiday weekend, and that the weather stays as beautiful as it is!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Thanks nlk! Hopefully I don't end up with a c section flap which I already kinda have now, hubby says dont worry just have 2 kids then a tummy tuck!


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful your weight loss looks great! What was your diet plan for the week? Slimfast has been ok for me so far, its a case of 'planning' when to eat. I write it down in the morning and stick to the times. Ive stopped taking money to work and im just drinking the free water. On my lunch im having a shake then going for a wander round manchester to look at clothes I will wear when im slimmer and it sneaks in some exercise too.

Nexis I hope you kick the fags! I smoked from aged 15 and quit when I was 22, my dad had a stroke and a heart bypass caused by, yes, smoking and it opened my eyes to the damage it causes. I still get the odd taste for a cig after a spicy curry or a big meal but thats rare. I did cold turkey. My dad was given nicorette patches by his doctor but when I tried tuem it made me want to smoke more? I think is cos I had the patch on and I knew why. I lived on my own at the time so I drew money out to live on for the week and gave my mum my bank card so I couldnt draw money out for fags, my incentives were my dad as we were quit buddies and saving up to move in with dp. Your incentive can be your bby and better health. Good luck hunny :thumbup:

Sugarpi - money was the source of our argument last weekend! im on more wages than dp but it seems the more I earn the more skint we are??!! Whatever....... My mum said the same, if you waited to afford children the world would be a lonely little place :)

Afm.......8 days post provera and still no af. I will give it til day 14 then ring the fs office for advice.


----------



## mumface26

Sugarpi if you want desert after a meal I suggest you wait 20 minutes, if the craving is still there (8/10 times it has gone) then share one with dh. It worked for me bak in 2011, I lost abput 14lb, could have lost more but im lazy :) and I still do the same now regarding deserts, I rarely have desert at home but if I want smth sweet after a meal I will have 2 plain biscuits.

Dp was so naughty today....he had a subway at work :( someone in his office was going in the car and asked everyone if they wanted so dp been dp said yes and had a foot long meatball marinara with extra cheese, a cookie and a full fat sprite. Oh well, it is friday I suppose and he only has 9lb to lose. Oh and he still ate his sandwiches he took to work that were supposed to be his lunch anyway. Greedy sod!
Ha no wonder we are broke with dp buying lunch :dohh:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just been eating oats for brekky. A healthy lunch and tea, switched my coke to zero and replaced a few with water and walking every 2-3 days.


----------



## mumface26

Sounds like a plan hopeful! Keep it up.
My middle sis (the uni nurse) swears by weight watchers. She had 2 girls then slimmed to a uk size 10 then had a suprise bfp. After christopher was born she had gone back to almost 15st but she webt back to WW when he was 4 months and lost it all and got to 10st 5lbs, took her 18months but she looks fab now. 
I tried weight watchers, I found the meeting condescending and boring and having to point everything was a pain!


----------



## mumface26

Problem....dp mums birthday today and tomorrow she has invited us for tea and is doing an indian feast. Her version of the take away so I assume its less calories but I really dont want it to hinder my weight loss in any way.
The menu is.....popadoms with mango chutney and red onions, onion bhajis, sag aloo, veg samosa, chikrn madras and rice with nan bread......basically what we usually order anyway except home made as we are broke on both sides at the mo.
Looking forward to it, it can be my treat day I suppose.....


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Problem....dp mums birthday today and tomorrow she has invited us for tea and is doing an indian feast. Her version of the take away so I assume its less calories but I really dont want it to hinder my weight loss in any way.
> The menu is.....popadoms with mango chutney and red onions, onion bhajis, sag aloo, veg samosa, chikrn madras and rice with nan bread......basically what we usually order anyway except home made as we are broke on both sides at the mo.
> Looking forward to it, it can be my treat day I suppose.....

You'll probably find its a bit more healthier than an actual takeaway Indian! 

Looooovely day today went for a walk along the seafront with the Mr and LO, hopefully the weather is nice tomorrow so we can do it again :) :)


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Problem....dp mums birthday today and tomorrow she has invited us for tea and is doing an indian feast. Her version of the take away so I assume its less calories but I really dont want it to hinder my weight loss in any way.
> The menu is.....popadoms with mango chutney and red onions, onion bhajis, sag aloo, veg samosa, chikrn madras and rice with nan bread......basically what we usually order anyway except home made as we are broke on both sides at the mo.
> Looking forward to it, it can be my treat day I suppose.....
> 
> You'll probably find its a bit more healthier than an actual takeaway Indian!
> 
> Looooovely day today went for a walk along the seafront with the Mr and LO, hopefully the weather is nice tomorrow so we can do it again :) :)Click to expand...

Well jel you live near the sea front! I would love that so much :):) 
It would get me out walking more.


----------



## mumface26

Mrs b was on tv on watchdog on wednesday night. I read a thread of hers once about a fisher price sea horse with faulty battries and she was on with her lil girl talking about it lol!
Im stalking her journal and she told us it was her on tv.
Mrs b is famous lol!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface I have 12 beaches and a lake within 20 min of my house! 
and homemade Indian def better than takeaway! Just be strict on your portion control and not too much naan / papadum! 
Last night we went out n had burgers n fries n little ice creams cos we had friends visiting from Sydney! And today mum has Jace and we are going to see iron man 3 so I dare say ill have something bad!


----------



## sugarpi24

Thank mumface! Ill try that! I always crave chocolate after eating a meal...dunno why. :( 

Going garage Saling tomorrow! Super excited! 

Hubby and I need to bd!!!its been way to long...but hes always tired when I want to...and I don't want to when he does lol this sucks! Oi! Start my injections tomorrow...so that'll be good.


----------



## Aein

how are tou doing all??

one Q in my mind, is it necessary we have cysts inside Ovaries because of PCOS or not?
if YES so they dissolve end by medicines or Lap is necessary??


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yes Aein it is why they always do an ultrasound to diagnose. Lap is not necessary over time they break down , can burst if really bad or just accumulate in there! In fact, a woman without pcos can safely have up to 18 cysts in ovaries, and they say every woman will have at least one, wether she has pcos or not. The month before I fell pregnant I had a scan that showed 49 cysts


----------



## Aein

thanks hopeful

i'm just concerned coz Dd nt told me abt any cyst nor its showed in scan, its mean i dun have them?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Do u have your scans? 
Mine looked almost like webbing in ovaries.


----------



## Aein

Hopeful, i guess the scan i go through seeing follicles is same which clarify it right?


----------



## StellaBella24

Mine and OH 6yr anniversary today! Been out for a meal this evening. 

Also we ordered our pram today! Hope we made the right choice...so many to choose from it's hard to know how to differentiate one from another!

It's a mothercare own make and we got a maxicosi car seat that attaches to it.

Baby is reeeeaaallyy kicking now...just been watching my tummy bobbing about for the last two days...funny :)xxx


----------



## Aein

Happy Anniversary Bella... may you both live a long n happy life <3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> Hopeful, i guess the scan i go through seeing follicles is same which clarify it right?

No it would've been done to diagnose you before they started treatments


----------



## sugarpi24

After everything ive done with treatments and hsg...and u/s and my pap smears ive done in the past they would have noticed endometreosis right? How do they diagnose that? Idk I'm getting worried that maybe there is something else wrong with me that's preventive us from getting pregnant :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> After everything ive done with treatments and hsg...and u/s and my pap smears ive done in the past they would have noticed endometreosis right? How do they diagnose that? Idk I'm getting worried that maybe there is something else wrong with me that's preventive us from getting pregnant :(


I think endometriosis is harder to find? My friend had keyhole surgery to find hers

I just checked and its diagnosed via laparoscopy you've had one right?


----------



## sugarpi24

Ive Had an hsg? I think that's different...I asked my friend about it Nd she said that her periods are terrible...the pain of them. And she said she had issues sith her bowels...She has endo...just didn't know if maybe I should look into it...also everytime I go into the Dr for an IUI or a pap smear they have trouble finding my cervix...is that normal? Its like everytime! Its like its tilted towards my butt...I think I might be parnoid that something else might be wrong :/


----------



## Aein

Hopeful i remember with some blood tests and scan of ovaries was done before treatment, and dr diagnosed it i'm not Ovulating thats why she said i've PCOS... aftertht treatment started

now i really dun know should i dun have any cyst or i have?? should i ask Dr on coming visit??


----------



## mumface26

sugarpi24 said:


> After everything ive done with treatments and hsg...and u/s and my pap smears ive done in the past they would have noticed endometreosis right? How do they diagnose that? Idk I'm getting worried that maybe there is something else wrong with me that's preventive us from getting pregnant :(




hopefulfor1st said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> After everything ive done with treatments and hsg...and u/s and my pap smears ive done in the past they would have noticed endometreosis right? How do they diagnose that? Idk I'm getting worried that maybe there is something else wrong with me that's preventive us from getting pregnant :(
> 
> 
> I think endometriosis is harder to find? My friend had keyhole surgery to find hers
> 
> I just checked and its diagnosed via laparoscopy you've had one right?Click to expand...

Yes a lap is the only way endo is confirmed. I had no idea I had it on the back of my womb until I had my lap and dye. I didnt have symptoms of it either.
The surgeon said it wasnt bad and he burnt it off. It will return and there is no cure but he wasnt concerned by it.
Sometimes it can show on scans but thats rare.
It cant be cured but, as with anything, can be improved by healthy living


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> Hopeful i remember with some blood tests and scan of ovaries was done before treatment, and dr diagnosed it i'm not Ovulating thats why she said i've PCOS... aftertht treatment started
> 
> now i really dun know should i dun have any cyst or i have?? should i ask Dr on coming visit??

Some women can have the hormone imbalance that pcos causes but no cysts.
My ultrasound confirmed I had multiple cysts on both ovaries and my blood tests confirmed pcos.
Write down all you concerns and ask your doctor about it. 
Xxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sugarpie u may have a tilted uterus? My friend has one and they said it doesn't make a great deal of difference conceiving , they said it lessened her fertility by about 5% (can't vouch for that info since its 2nd hand though) 
It does mean baby will be more hidden in back so u won't show as much or feel kicks as much. 

As for the laparoscopy its actually surgery an incision is made to check for endo- it would only be otherwise visible if its really bad it can start growing on outside of cervix. 

Oh my god guys I'm on a Facebook pcos group and a girl told the saddest story today, I'm gonna copy n paste it in here now- just goes to show pcos can be so much worse than infertility


----------



## hopefulfor1st

This is the story I read on fb today, as its a private group I can't copy / paste on my phone, so I screen shot it, if u can't read it let me know ill get on computer and do 

https://s23.postimg.org/pju3t6ecr/image.jpg

https://s23.postimg.org/lm28q125n/image.jpg


screenshot tool


----------



## Aein

ohh God its scary hopeful :S


----------



## mumface26

Aww the poor woman! Thats awful. Very scary.

I have a tilted uterus, it was picked up on my follicular scan. But I was told its not to be worried about 
My uterus didnt come forward during puberty, apparantly its common. And in some cases pregnancy can correct it.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey ladies...it's been a long time since I've had AF (about 1.5 years) so I'm feeling something if u can tell me if it could be af, cyst or whatever.. But it's been 48 hrs and I just feel it morning and night when laying in bed. 
It's like a heavy feeling, like a dull ache in lower abdomen- I know its my uterus area as its right behind my cs scar (could be related?) 
I stopped taking mini pill 5 days ago could be related??
I think I remember having my period years ago the pain use to come and go in deferent spots on tummy but this is even and constant


----------



## nexis

Hey ladies :) I'm feeling better, breathing still not altogether normal, but soooo much better than it was. Having some nasty side effects from the steroids too. Got two more days of tablets but think its going to take a while to get over. Haven't smoked in a week though :smug: no cravings so far :)


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful I am riddled with cramps throughout my cycles and I blame my cysts and my endo.
If you have stopped your pill then surely your uterus will shed whatever lining it has.
I hope it is your af. Have u got any clomid left?

Just been on a long walk with dp and his parents. We have pedometer apps and we did 8440 steps, burnt 318 calories and did 4 miles in 1 hour 16mins. Sooo tired now and the top of my legs hurt. worth it though! Feel really good and pleased we went for a walk :smug:


----------



## mumface26

Glad your feeling good nexis! Hope your breathing gets better too.
Well done on not smoking keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Hopeful I am riddled with cramps throughout my cycles and I blame my cysts and my endo.
> If you have stopped your pill then surely your uterus will shed whatever lining it has.
> I hope it is your af. Have u got any clomid left?
> 
> Just been on a long walk with dp and his parents. We have pedometer apps and we did 8440 steps, burnt 318 calories and did 4 miles in 1 hour 16mins. Sooo tired now and the top of my legs hurt. worth it though! Feel really good and pleased we went for a walk :smug:

It's the mini pill though so it won't will it.??
And I think I have some clomid in the cupboard- because my round was 50mg and a pack has enough in it to take 100 (prob out of date) The prescription had 10 doses left and my bf was telling me to get them b4 it ran out 17th April but I wouldn't risk it.... If something went wrong how would I explain to docs? 

Nexis congrats!!! You'll be on your way to a bfp b4 u know it!


----------



## StellaBella24

I get dull ache when af is on way. Fx'd Hopeful!!xx

Massive congrats Nexis on giving up the smoking for a whole week...the beginning must be hardest. Glad ur feeling better.xx


----------



## StellaBella24

Remember i told u guys about my fall out with my sister a few weeks ago?

Well since saying hello at that family party we have made small steps to making it up and i actually visited her this week for an hour. 

So glad as she has had another set back in her battle with cancer this week.

Like the scary pcos story that Hopeful posted...my sister developed breast cancer whilst pregnant. Went to docs and said about the lump she found several times but it was shrugged off as being developing milk ducts and nothing was done.

By the end of her pregnancy she was on a wheel chair due to pain in back and was induced at 37wks. 

A week after her little boy was born they diagnosed the breast cancer but by now it had spread to her spine and liver! 
Intense chemo worked well for her but we were told it will never be cured.

Now 3yrs on she has to hve 6mnths chemo again and will lose her hair again. This time she also has to explain to her 3yr old son why mummy has no hair.

Ttc and pregnancy is wonderful thing but also scary. She always checks that i am checking my breasts now i'm pregnant


----------



## Katerz

Wow I never thought to check
mine during pregnancy...I shall do it before bed tonight.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So sorry to hear about your sister Stella but she fought it once and will do it again! 

That's the thing , cancer breeds on the hormones stimulated by pregnancy!! 
That's why it is so important to be upto date on your Pap smear before falling pregnant. 
I'm going for one on Thursday


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey guys, OPK question, so at the moment just trying to figure out what my body is doing. Had the teensiest smudge that MAY have been a 2nd line on an opk ( which I know is nowhere near a positive but better than the NO line I've been getting) but the thing is even the control line is way light? Are all opks like this?!
Here's a pic-- 

https://s10.postimg.org/qrlsem20p/image.jpg
image hosting websites


----------



## nexis

The control lines on ones I've used have always been much darker than that.


----------



## mumface26

Im glad to hear you and your sis are talking again stella. Sounds like she really needs you at the moment.
Hopeful I never understood opks and pcos but I hope you make headway soon. Your weight loss will help.
I have found lots of dance aerobic videos on youtube im going to do in the mornings before work. I always liked aerobics instead of gym work outs and as I cant afford to go to classes right now I will do them myself at home. That long walk has taken its toll on me today. I cant lift my right leg so I had to lift it by hand in to the shower and sit down to get dressed lol! Dp says it proved my body needed exercise :)

Ermm...right so.....we are going on a ttc break :blush: our loans will be gone in 2016 so we will be financially better off to pay for nurseries. Its scary that 3/4 of our income goes on loan repayments and we bring home about £1800 a month between us. Also we need to move, we live in a 2bed appartment which is ok but idealy we want a house. And I need to lose weight and sort my head out big time. Im having 'horrible' thoughts and my councellor wants me on anti depressants so I should follow his advice.
This feels like the right thing to do and I feel fine with it to be honest.
Maybe if I lose my 20lbs I might not have bad pcos and it might put me in better stead for ttc later in my life.
Lots of different emotions right now but we know its right for us :)
I will make a doctors appointment this week and see about my anti depressants and what contraception will suit me, my sis has the non hormonal coil and she says its great so I will discuss that.
Sorry to mess you guys about....im still gna stalk you all though :)

Thankyou for your kind words and support this last year, it got me trough a lot 
:dust: :dust: <3<3


----------



## Aein

Nexis, glad you are feeling better and you take a good step by stoppibg smoke, i hates it really

mumface, hopeful they break will develops lots of positive changes , be in touch with all of ys <3 

Afm, CD10 today... tomorrow is scan date, let see where the folly's are 
next month start m flying to Pak, to attend my brother marriage, m happy to meet my family after so long again, n sad too as will be far from hubby and also 1 month break will come in TTC also


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> Nexis, glad you are feeling better and you take a good step by stoppibg smoke, i hates it really
> 
> mumface, hopeful they break will develops lots of positive changes , be in touch with all of ys <3
> 
> Afm, CD10 today... tomorrow is scan date, let see where the folly's are
> next month start m flying to Pak, to attend my brother marriage, m happy to meet my family after so long again, n sad too as will be far from hubby and also 1 month break will come in TTC also

Lets hope you concieve on this cycle if your folly's develope :thumbup:


----------



## Aein

yea mumface i hope for the same also  

i'm thinking to buy an injection syringe .,. and try to use eggwhite during Oing time :D


----------



## mumface26

I was scrap booking some photographs last night (new found hobby lol) and I had them all stashed away in a shoe box. I found all my old ones where I'm like 15,16,17 and 18 and I cant believe what a negative body image I had back then! My best friend has always been a size 8-10 so next to her I felt huge even though I was a perfect 12 top and bottom.
I found one of me in a bikini on a holiday and I look pretty damn good compared to 2010 holiday with DP and I actually had proper curves lol! Looking at those photos I was in tears, mainly because I want my 'real' body back and what good times I used to have back then. All the parties, piss ups, girls on tour holidays and now I am boring, sat there scrap booking on a bank holiday weekend?? oookkaaaayyyy!!!
Working today, start at 10am, hopefully it will go quiet so they may send some of us home like they did on Easter Monday :thumbup:


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> yea mumface i hope for the same also
> 
> i'm thinking to buy an injection syringe .,. and try to use eggwhite during Oing time :D

Do you mean raw egg white? Is that safe to do?


----------



## Aein

this oldie things always make up happy, to smile and also to astonish and no doubt our body changes gradually, in my room at inlaws home, i have my engagement pic framed, on other side our marry day pic, both are so different, plus now i will take on on coming SIL marry .. and it will be moreeeeee change i m sure


----------



## Aein

yea mumface, eggwhite is safe, i googled too much about and it helps if sperms motility is low, to move them on right place ... even m trying for any lubricant here but still didnt found any , so this is an option for me


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, best of luck :) hope u get it all sorted!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Tomorrow is my conception Anniversary hah. 

12 months ago a little embryo and egg were dancing and looking for a home in my uterus!!


----------



## Katerz

Mumface keep stalking! I look on here during the day to see how everyone is getting on. I haven't scrap booked in ages! I must dig mine out. 

Bank holiday and the boiler has decided to die and not give is hot water aghh. landlady cannot do anything until tomorrow as its bank hol...typical!

Aien I've read lots about people using egg whites so good luck with that...come on little follies grooow!

Happy conception anniversary for tomorrow hopeful lolol! I still can't get my head around the fact a teeny spermie and egg turn into little people!


----------



## Aein

hopeful i'm waiting for this day for myself too ..... sometimes i thought whenever i got my BFP, how would i react, ehhh


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Mumface keep stalking! I look on here during the day to see how everyone is getting on. I haven't scrap booked in ages! I must dig mine out.
> 
> *Bank holiday and the boiler has decided to die and not give is hot water aghh. landlady cannot do anything until tomorrow as its bank hol...typical!*
> Aien I've read lots about people using egg whites so good luck with that...come on little follies grooow!
> 
> Happy conception anniversary for tomorrow hopeful lolol! I still can't get my head around the fact a teeny spermie and egg turn into little people!

Landladys are a funny bread - take ours for example - wants rent in cash only (tax dodger!), we wasnt given a rent book for this so DP has to type up a reciept each month on the laptop for the landlady to sign to proove she has our rent, and after an argument last summer over a faulty oven she renewed our tennency to read if anything else needs repairing WE pay for it ourselves - OK fine, so if the washing machine breaks down we will buy a new one.....and take it with us when we move :winkwink: she failed to say in the agreement we should leave whatever we replace so legally its ours :haha:
she is such a nob lol.
if she had landlord insurence then she could get on the blower today and have someone out. these engineers work all the time dont they?


----------



## Katerz

That's ridiculous as surely part of the rent covers maintenance and stuff going wrong?! 

Our landlady has a regular bloke who does her plumbing and that so she is gonna get in touch with him tomorrow as he doesn't work bank hols. It's not too much of a pain as we can switch the immersion heater on temporarily. Our landlady is pretty good to us so we're pretty lucky.


----------



## sugarpi24

I wish hubby and I still rented our apartment still instead of us buying this house we are in now :( went to the bank today to see about refinancing and getting money for our roof and foundation...and of course we are denied cuz they wont loan to houses with peeling paint...foundation issues...and roofing issues...its like come on!! that's why we need the money!! :( I hate this! :( plus we have old wiring :( the house isn't really bad...its just one part of the house that need the major work! :( why oh why did we get ourselves into this! :(


----------



## nexis

Luckily our landlord is my dad :haha: he leaves us to it, we can decorate and whatever, if anything needs doing he gets someone out. The way he see's it it's our home and one day it'll be mine and DH's cos I'll inherit it half and half with my sis and then buy her half lol. I'm finally going home from my parents today, DH is now well enough to look after me and I feel nearing normal. Glad you'll be sticking around while on your ttc holiday mumface :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

Glad to hear you and dh are feeling better nexis :thumbup: any news from SA yet?

Bank holiday monday and it was glorious weather and I had to work :( cooped up in in a call center sorting customers problems out whilst dp was at home sat on our balcony, having a beer and chilling out.
Im booking the next bank holiday off for sure!


----------



## mumface26

My before and after weight gain pics...

28th April 2013 --- eeek!


March 2012, just before ttc after 14lb weight loss


2005, aged 19 - back to how i want to be!!


----------



## mumface26

Couldnt risist to show you this one...
Me and my bezzie mate in the Ice Bar in Finland back in August 2006, fab night out, awsom holiday too, we had to wear these special cloaks and everything was made of ice.

And this is what happened to us after a few bevvies.....


Bezzie mate, worse for wear, me smoking all over her.....(see why i feel huge next to her?)


I really hurt my ankle that night..


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> View attachment 610689
> 
> 
> View attachment 610693
> 
> Couldnt risist to show you this one...
> Me and my bezzie mate in the Ice Bar in Finland back in August 2006, fab night out, awsom holiday too, we had to wear these special cloaks and everything was made of ice.
> 
> And this is what happened to us after a few bevvies.....
> 
> View attachment 610695
> 
> Bezzie mate, worse for wear, me smoking all over her.....(see why i feel huge next to her?)
> 
> View attachment 610697
> 
> I really hurt my ankle that night..



I have one of these pics with my bestie! Hold up


----------



## hopefulfor1st

This was 4 years ago just b4 my 24th bday... Amazing I thought I was the biggest fatty around!!

https://s18.postimg.org/w4wtlj9zt/image.jpg

https://s18.postimg.org/qfgl183tl/image.jpg

https://s18.postimg.org/rggtqckt5/image.jpg

https://s18.postimg.org/8mv0tcml5/image.jpg


screen capture software


----------



## mumface26

Loving the pics hopeful! Isnt is wierd how we thought we were big when in actual fact we were no where near it? My friend, michelle, is trying to put weight on as she hates been too thin! Shes perfect.

I would like to announce a 2lb weight loss :smug: :happydance:
I wasnt gna weigh myself til next week but curiosity got the better of me and now im so happy, makes me want to carry on and try even harder!
If my right leg stops hurting I will do the aerobics video I found on youtube.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Glad to hear you and dh are feeling better nexis :thumbup: any news from SA yet?
> 
> Bank holiday monday and it was glorious weather and I had to work :( cooped up in in a call center sorting customers problems out whilst dp was at home sat on our balcony, having a beer and chilling out.
> Im booking the next bank holiday off for sure!

I'm practically back to normal now :) DH still sounds a bit ill but he's almost over it. Still no news on the SA front :nope:


----------



## sugarpi24

alright ladies. Hubby and I have decided to try and sell our house. There is no way we have the money to fix up the house...and the bank wont give us a loan to fix it or add onto our mortgage....so its going up for sale! Hopefully a house flipper or something comes along and wants it. 

went for Cd 10 for an u/s. I have 4 on my right and 2 on my left that are decent sized. I have [email protected]@[email protected]@9 on the right. and [email protected] on my left. so waiting to hear back from the doctors to see what we will do next. hopefully more than one matures! :/


----------



## mumface26

Good luck with it all sugarpi :thumbup:
The house, the follys....i hope it all comes good for you!

Nexis can you call the hospital about the SA? Surely it cant take this long for results?


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Good luck with it all sugarpi :thumbup:
> The house, the follys....i hope it all comes good for you!
> 
> Nexis can you call the hospital about the SA? Surely it cant take this long for results?

They already said they can't give them out, it's waiting on getting an appointment with the fs that's dragging it out. She's at a different hospital and the waiting times aren't fab. They'll have the results by now just got to wait for a letter.


----------



## Aein

got my scan result, left one folly is @ 16.5 and right one is @10 , so far its good for Ovulation
Dr call me again to rescan on 9th ...

plus i purchased an injection syringe, lolz i will use eggwhite after intercourse this time :D


----------



## Aein

Good luck sugarpi, best follies you having plus m sure they will be mature enough to rapture egg within 4 to 5 days


----------



## StellaBella24

Goodluck Sugarpi and Aein with ur follies. They both sound promising results.x

Nexis- cant believe ur still waiting on results/apt!! I'd be going nuts by now.

I've had a sickbug :( Started yday. Been off work today. They have a 48hr rule when it comes to sickness so not in tomorrow either. As nice as it is to hve another day off i am feeling like a skiver as feel absolutely fine now. Keep thinking i will be 'wasting' a sick day i might need nearer end of pregnancy


----------



## Aein

Bella, get well soon dear <3 
by the way do you know abt gender of your baby or not??


----------



## nexis

StellaBella24 said:


> Goodluck Sugarpi and Aein with ur follies. They both sound promising results.x
> 
> Nexis- cant believe ur still waiting on results/apt!! I'd be going nuts by now.
> 
> I've had a sickbug :( Started yday. Been off work today. They have a 48hr rule when it comes to sickness so not in tomorrow either. As nice as it is to hve another day off i am feeling like a skiver as feel absolutely fine now. Keep thinking i will be 'wasting' a sick day i might need nearer end of pregnancy

I'm not too bothered tbh, I knew beforehand it might take a while for them to get me an appointment to go back. Neither of us are really able to bd at the moment anyway :haha:


----------



## StellaBella24

Thanks.x
Yes its a little girl.x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey sugarpie good luck, only prob is the bank won't reloan you $$ to fix house so they won't loan other people a mortgage for it right?! 

Mumface congrats on the loss! I've fallen off the wagon :( just had 2 magnums for brekky


----------



## sugarpi24

No we want to just switch the names on the mortgage...and them take over the loan and the payments. They wont give us a loan to fix it...someone that has money or knows how to fix it could purchase it and flip it...they told us if we fixed it up out of pocket then they would loan us the money to pretty much reimberse us...but we don't have the money yo pay out of pocket!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Wow I didn't know u could do that :)
Well I just went to a health food shop and was gonna ask about some herbals- except there was a large European gentleman working and I wasn't comfortable discussing my ovaries with him!


----------



## mumface26

Magnums for breakkie lol! Cold pizza from last nights take away is the best :lol: 
Shared a kitkat with dp last night, 102cals so we had half each 51cals but I have been rather good otherwise :smug:

Good luck with o'ing aein! :dust:

Stella the nhs website says about the 48hour rule with sickness but my workplace ignore it! Last time I had a bug I took 3 days off, almost 2 days with vomiting (both ends :sick:) then day 3 to eat because I had eaten nothing for 2 days. Yeah like im going to work on empty? Pphhhfffttt whatever!


----------



## mumface26

Sorry forgot to say....
My doctors have no appointments for 2 weeks, they are so crap. So we have had a big nhs centre build in oldham (where I live, where scott and bailey is filmed :) ) and they have walk in family plannimg on a friday. Im off work on friday so im gna go and talk about contraception.
I want the best one for pcos, they might put me on the mini pill.
Im not going on the anti depressents, I have coped so far without them so I should be fine.
Going back on contraception its like the end of an era but its not forever, just until we sort our finances out. 
Told dp about going on friday and he just smiled and nodded, didnt say anything, he is hurting I know he is and so am i. But we know its for the best. Still, dont like seeing dp hurt.


----------



## nlk

mumface, I think it's a really brave, and strong thing to be able to recognise that you're not in the right place to keep ttc. It's such a tough thing to do. Hopefully you can find contraception that works for you. Glad you'll be sticking around, though! It's not the same when someone leaves here!

Weather is now crap again :( I miss the sun! Getting on with lots of housework today though, and hopefully some uni work if I get round to it. I'm working from 3:30 though, so don't have a lot of time to get it all done! I need a holiday I think, somewhere nice and warm!

Hope everyone's having a good Wednesday. Halfway to the weekend!!


----------



## StellaBella24

mumface
Stella the nhs website says about the 48hour rule with sickness but my workplace ignore it! Last time I had a bug I took 3 days off said:


> Its coz i work in school. Rule applies to chdn and staff as a bug can spread like wildfire through a classroom/yr grp otherwise.
> 
> Glad i didnt go in today now tho, have had a very dodgy stomach this morning! Plus acid reflux. Yuk...feel bloated!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, the only thing I can say about the mini pill is that alot of its side effects are pcos symptoms. I gained 13-14 pounds in the 2.5 months I was on it and my skin was worse than ever :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ps. 4 month needles tomorrow :(


----------



## mumface26

Oh errr dont want even more weight gain :nope: 
I think I will ask for yasmin, I was on it prior to ttc and when I lost my last lot of weight so it cant be that bad. I had the mini pill at 16 and from what I can remember I reacted badly to it with bloating and it stopped my periods so I was forever poas and scaring my then boyfriend with "i think im preggo...."
Has anyone ever been on the injection? 
Day 13 since last provera tablet and no af yet :nope:


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> mumface, I think it's a really brave, and strong thing to be able to recognise that you're not in the right place to keep ttc. It's such a tough thing to do. Hopefully you can find contraception that works for you. Glad you'll be sticking around, though! It's not the same when someone leaves here!
> 
> Weather is now crap again :( I miss the sun! Getting on with lots of housework today though, and hopefully some uni work if I get round to it. I'm working from 3:30 though, so don't have a lot of time to get it all done! I need a holiday I think, somewhere nice and warm!
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good Wednesday. Halfway to the weekend!!

Mmmmm yes a holiday in the sun!! In august we will have money freed up so we will save up.for a holiday next may :happydance: 
Im thinking egypt or turkey, somewhere hot! Havent been away since 2010 so thiz next holiday will be a big two weeker lol!


----------



## mumface26

actually I have read many articles where doctors use the combined pill to 'treat' pcos symptoms. so it puts your ovaries to sleep and the pills contain the hormones you need and therefore suppresses pcos symptoms ...... such as weight gain :)

has anyone seen that music video by avicii, its called I could be the one (youtube it) and it has this girl in it who is soooo board of her office job she goes on this wild holiday and lets rip. DP says the girl is me....smashing the office equipment up at the end :rofl:
seriously feel like doing that sometimes!!


----------



## nexis

I was on cerazette before ttc for about 5 years. No af at all but it did take forever for my periods to come back. Couldn't have the mini pill I think cos of risk of stroke as I sometimes get migraines that affect my vision.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Cerezette is mini pill, that's what I was on. Couldn't have normal pill due to high bp and risk of strokes, but mini pill is ok x


----------



## Katerz

Oh god I have NO idea what bcp to ask for when I see GP for 6 week check next week! :/


----------



## nlk

mumface, I was on the injection. It's essentially the mini pill, so if you know that you don't get on with it, don't get it! I didn't get any AF whilst on it, but that's normal - I didn't expect any, so I didn't panic thinking I was pregnant. Any pill can protect you against the side effects of pcos, so a lack of AF isn't anything to worry about, as all your hormone levels are there ensuring that your lining is never thickening that much, and therefore no risk of endometrial cancer (that runs in my family, so have done lots of research into this!)


----------



## mumface26

Best of on yasmin then I think :thumbup: unless dp bags up.... :haha:

No af yet 13 days after provera. My right boob is very tender though. I had a feeling provera wouldnt work :shrug:


----------



## StellaBella24

Bloomin' heck... Went to visit dad in hospital tonight. Whilst pulling into a parking space i hit the bloomin car parked next to my space!!
Not done damage to other car but mine is badly scratched and we are just about to try and sell it to get baby friendly car!

Now, a few hrs later i have git whiplash in neck, lower back and wrists!! Now panicking about baby! Aargh! :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> actually I have read many articles where doctors use the combined pill to 'treat' pcos symptoms. so it puts your ovaries to sleep and the pills contain the hormones you need and therefore suppresses pcos symptoms ...... such as weight gain :)
> 
> has anyone seen that music video by avicii, its called I could be the one (youtube it) and it has this girl in it who is soooo board of her office job she goes on this wild holiday and lets rip. DP says the girl is me....smashing the office equipment up at the end :rofl:
> seriously feel like doing that sometimes!!


Is that the big girl with red hair??

The combined pill might be best , it wasnt til I stopped taking that my symptoms became obvious, it had hid them all. 
My bf was on the needle 5 years, never had a period. She skipped her February needle hoping to ttc but her period hasn't returned, it takes longer than the pill.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> Any pill can protect you against the side effects of pcos, so a lack of AF isn't anything to worry about, as all your hormone levels are there ensuring that your lining is never thickening that much, and therefore no risk of endometrial cancer (that runs in my family, so have done lots of research into this!)

THIS
Is this bad that I'm NTNP?


----------



## nexis

Mrs.B. said:


> Cerezette is mini pill, that's what I was on. Couldn't have normal pill due to high bp and risk of strokes, but mini pill is ok x

My docs told me that it wasn't the mini pill :dohh: tbh though that was my old doctors and I swear half the time they had no idea what they were talking about.


----------



## Mrs.B.

nexis said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Cerezette is mini pill, that's what I was on. Couldn't have normal pill due to high bp and risk of strokes, but mini pill is ok x
> 
> My docs told me that it wasn't the mini pill :dohh: tbh though that was my old doctors and I swear half the time they had no idea what they were talking about.Click to expand...

Oh dear :/


----------



## nlk

hopefulfor1st said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Any pill can protect you against the side effects of pcos, so a lack of AF isn't anything to worry about, as all your hormone levels are there ensuring that your lining is never thickening that much, and therefore no risk of endometrial cancer (that runs in my family, so have done lots of research into this!)
> 
> THIS
> Is this bad that I'm NTNP?Click to expand...

You should definitely keep an eye on it. As a rough guide, you shouldn't be going more than three months without AF. I have provera that I need to take every three months to protect myself against endometrial cancer, so maybe it's worth talking to your doctor about getting some to have just as a back up? The issue is, if you're not bleeding at all then your lining is just getting thicker and thicker, and it increases the risk. Saying that, I did once go 18 months without AF, without being on anything, and nothing happened. But better safe than sorry I think.


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> actually I have read many articles where doctors use the combined pill to 'treat' pcos symptoms. so it puts your ovaries to sleep and the pills contain the hormones you need and therefore suppresses pcos symptoms ...... such as weight gain :)
> 
> has anyone seen that music video by avicii, its called I could be the one (youtube it) and it has this girl in it who is soooo board of her office job she goes on this wild holiday and lets rip. DP says the girl is me....smashing the office equipment up at the end :rofl:
> seriously feel like doing that sometimes!!
> 
> 
> Is that the big girl with red hair??
> 
> The combined pill might be best , it wasnt til I stopped taking that my symptoms became obvious, it had hid them all.
> My bf was on the needle 5 years, never had a period. She skipped her February needle hoping to ttc but her period hasn't returned, it takes longer than the pill.Click to expand...

Yeah the red hair lol! Just love the way she smashes her office up and offends her collegues, we have all had days in work where we feel like doing that, thats why dp says its me because I do feel like breaking things lol!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Cerezette is mini pill, that's what I was on. Couldn't have normal pill due to high bp and risk of strokes, but mini pill is ok x
> 
> My docs told me that it wasn't the mini pill :dohh: tbh though that was my old doctors and I swear half the time they had no idea what they were talking about.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear :/Click to expand...


Cezarette is the mini pill but slightly Improved, and your less likely to get side effects from it


----------



## mumface26

Oh stella I hope you and baby are ok! Are you going for a check up?
Whiplash is awful, dp had a car crash in 09 and was in so much pain with whiplash. He had to sleep in the spare room on this futon thing we borrowed from a friend because our bed hurt his back. It was wierd as the bed was nice and comfy and this futon was rock hard but he preferred it.
He still gets chest ache from where the seatbelt dug into his chest. His physio said he may have that for life :(
kiddy friendly car was another reason we halted ttc, we drive a 2 seater bmw convertable z4 thingy so it needs to go. Got declined on loans and dp isnt keen on selling privately. The finance on the bmw ends in 2016 (as do other loans) so we will be in much better stead then.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Any pill can protect you against the side effects of pcos, so a lack of AF isn't anything to worry about, as all your hormone levels are there ensuring that your lining is never thickening that much, and therefore no risk of endometrial cancer (that runs in my family, so have done lots of research into this!)
> 
> THIS
> Is this bad that I'm NTNP?Click to expand...
> 
> You should definitely keep an eye on it. As a rough guide, you shouldn't be going more than three months without AF. I have provera that I need to take every three months to protect myself against endometrial cancer, so maybe it's worth talking to your doctor about getting some to have just as a back up? The issue is, if you're not bleeding at all then your lining is just getting thicker and thicker, and it increases the risk. Saying that, I did once go 18 months without AF, without being on anything, and nothing happened. But better safe than sorry I think.Click to expand...

My doc will just tell me to stay on the pill and get clomid when ttc but I don't want to! 
When u say 3 months would u count that from my last bleed which was my post partum bleed or from when I stopped taking the mini pill and had that protection for my lining (and no I didn't have a withdrawal bleed)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Oh stella I hope you and baby are ok! Are you going for a check up?
> Whiplash is awful, dp had a car crash in 09 and was in so much pain with whiplash. He had to sleep in the spare room on this futon thing we borrowed from a friend because our bed hurt his back. It was wierd as the bed was nice and comfy and this futon was rock hard but he preferred it.
> He still gets chest ache from where the seatbelt dug into his chest. His physio said he may have that for life :(
> kiddy friendly car was another reason we halted ttc, we drive a 2 seater bmw convertable z4 thingy so it needs to go. Got declined on loans and dp isnt keen on selling privately. The finance on the bmw ends in 2016 (as do other loans) so we will be in much better stead then.

We got rid of all our little loans b4 ttc and each one we paid off we'd add that payment to the next one.


----------



## mumface26

The post partum bleed isnt af is it? 
Im cd55 and no trace of af yet. 
I truly do believe if I do loose weight and get to 9st 10lbs (136lbs approx) my periods will be regular and we may concieve naturally :)
My leg is better now so tomorrow morning I am doing those aerobic videos on youtube.
One of my friends goes burlesque dancing to keep fit! Omg how fun would that be? Moulin rouge lol!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

No It is mumface, but it would have been the last time my lining was shed, since the lining build up is apparently the problem


----------



## Katerz

Mumface my sister did burlesque and she loved it, she is a plus side and it gave her sooo much confidence. I helped her arrange a charity burlesque evening for Jo's Trust cervical cancer charity.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Any pill can protect you against the side effects of pcos, so a lack of AF isn't anything to worry about, as all your hormone levels are there ensuring that your lining is never thickening that much, and therefore no risk of endometrial cancer (that runs in my family, so have done lots of research into this!)
> 
> THIS
> Is this bad that I'm NTNP?Click to expand...
> 
> You should definitely keep an eye on it. As a rough guide, you shouldn't be going more than three months without AF. I have provera that I need to take every three months to protect myself against endometrial cancer, so maybe it's worth talking to your doctor about getting some to have just as a back up? The issue is, if you're not bleeding at all then your lining is just getting thicker and thicker, and it increases the risk. Saying that, I did once go 18 months without AF, without being on anything, and nothing happened. But betrter safe than sorry I think.Click to expand...

Just back from the doc, Jace had his 4 month needles, I asked him about this and he said short term it won't do me any harm. Once were finished all our babies, I need to be on either mirena or pill, but since I plan on going back on clomid in prob 6 months this is fine. Although Jace has more needles in another 2 months so still if I don't get a period by then ill ask again :)


----------



## mumface26

Maybe its normal for af to stay away after pregnancy. My niece had her baby last july and didnt get af til november.
Did my aerobics today, felt like a plonker prancing around in front of the laptop :lol:
I need practice, took me ages to get in rythm with it. One thing I cant master is sit ups. I know your not meant to come all the way up so I come as far as I can, however I always have a headache after I have done them. 
14 days past provera and still no af. I have had cramps on and off for about a week but nothing. Not that it matters now anyway.

Last night we were talking and heres our 3 year plan......
*lose weight
*get married :happydance:
*learn to be sensible with money
*get new jobs
*save up for a few holidays :happydance:
*move into a house
*get me driving
*2015 start ntnp
*2016, all loans zero
*2016, my 30th, if im not pregnant do a sky dive for my 30th (always wanted to do it!)
Then......baby time!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Maybe its normal for af to stay away after pregnancy. My niece had her baby last july and didnt get af til november.
> Did my aerobics today, felt like a plonker prancing around in front of the laptop :lol:
> I need practice, took me ages to get in rythm with it. One thing I cant master is sit ups. I know your not meant to come all the way up so I come as far as I can, however I always have a headache after I have done them.
> 14 days past provera and still no af. I have had cramps on and off for about a week but nothing. Not that it matters now anyway.
> 
> Last night we were talking and heres our 3 year plan......
> *lose weight
> *get married :happydance:
> *learn to be sensible with money
> *get new jobs
> *save up for a few holidays :happydance:
> *move into a house
> *get me driving
> *2015 start ntnp
> *2016, all loans zero
> *2016, my 30th, if im not pregnant do a sky dive for my 30th (always wanted to do it!)
> Then......baby time!!

That's 4 months.... Jace is 4 months so hopefully soon. 
Had his needles today- boy did he scream...and he went bright red it was awful :( I had one too- doc said he had some freebie flu vaccines if I wanted one so I thought best to get it since it was free! 
So are u back to wedding planning mumface?

Ps- where did u get the name mumface from lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

And most women get their first af about 8 weeks post partum. Ill be 17 weeks on Sunday! 

Another option though is I could still be anaemic as I had moderate blood loss- and it was touch and go wether I have 1 or 2 transfusions- they stuck with 1 and I was meant to take iron and vit c for 12 months to build blood supply back up but I've been a bit slack with them !


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopeful, I got mine at 16 weeks, they come back more regular than before though and seem to be 34 days long x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> hopeful, I got mine at 16 weeks, they come back more regular than before though and seem to be 34 days long x

Mrs b are u thinking about another bub soon? 
I've fallen off the wagon with my health kick- back to it next week! Want to lose 20kg (44 pounds) b4 next bub!


----------



## Aein

Why we used birth pills?? wts the advantage??


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> Why we used birth pills?? wts the advantage??

Not sure what u mean aein ? 
U mean like birth control pills?


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> hopeful, I got mine at 16 weeks, they come back more regular than before though and seem to be 34 days long x
> 
> Mrs b are u thinking about another bub soon?
> I've fallen off the wagon with my health kick- back to it next week! Want to lose 20kg (44 pounds) b4 next bub!Click to expand...

We are NTNP at the minute, I would like to loose some more weight, but if I fell pregnant I would be delighted :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> hopeful, I got mine at 16 weeks, they come back more regular than before though and seem to be 34 days long x
> 
> Mrs b are u thinking about another bub soon?
> I've fallen off the wagon with my health kick- back to it next week! Want to lose 20kg (44 pounds) b4 next bub!Click to expand...
> 
> We are NTNP at the minute, I would like to loose some more weight, but if I fell pregnant I would be delighted :)Click to expand...

That is exactly where I am at the moment!


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> hopeful, I got mine at 16 weeks, they come back more regular than before though and seem to be 34 days long x
> 
> Mrs b are u thinking about another bub soon?
> I've fallen off the wagon with my health kick- back to it next week! Want to lose 20kg (44 pounds) b4 next bub!Click to expand...
> 
> We are NTNP at the minute, I would like to loose some more weight, but if I fell pregnant I would be delighted :)Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly where I am at the moment!Click to expand...

Its such a nice place to be too isn't it, I don't think I could go through the stress of TTC again. Obviously I know I will if needed but we are happy for now


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> hopeful, I got mine at 16 weeks, they come back more regular than before though and seem to be 34 days long x
> 
> Mrs b are u thinking about another bub soon?
> I've fallen off the wagon with my health kick- back to it next week! Want to lose 20kg (44 pounds) b4 next bub!Click to expand...
> 
> We are NTNP at the minute, I would like to loose some more weight, but if I fell pregnant I would be delighted :)Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly where I am at the moment!Click to expand...
> 
> Its such a nice place to be too isn't it, I don't think I could go through the stress of TTC again. Obviously I know I will if needed but we are happy for nowClick to expand...

Yes but as nlk pointed out earlier if I don't get af soon I may need to take provera or something which sux!


----------



## bumble b

can I join you? i'm not young as such, 29 and fast approaching 30 lol. I've got pcos, I've had it for so long, infact the only 30 day cycle I've ever had was on clomid before I fell prggers with my son.

I miscarried on Monday at 6+1 :sad1: I went to my gp at 4 weeks to get metformin and he sent me away with nothing telling me I should expect to miscarry :cry: i feel let down and will now go through my fs if i'm lucky enough to get my bfp anytime soon.

I have just been started on 500mg of metformin a day, 2nd day today. I will see my fs in 2 weeks for a higher dose and hopefully clomid too.

been a crappy week but I guess this is the bit where I stand up, brush myself off and start again :thumbup:

i'm Hayley btw, hubby is Steve and ds is a cheeky 2 year old called Ronnie xxxx


----------



## Katerz

Welcome aboard bumble b. sorry for your loss :( hopefully your bfp is not too far away x


----------



## bumble b

thanks hun xxx


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:
 

> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe its normal for af to stay away after pregnancy. My niece had her baby last july and didnt get af til november.
> Did my aerobics today, felt like a plonker prancing around in front of the laptop :lol:
> I need practice, took me ages to get in rythm with it. One thing I cant master is sit ups. I know your not meant to come all the way up so I come as far as I can, however I always have a headache after I have done them.
> 14 days past provera and still no af. I have had cramps on and off for about a week but nothing. Not that it matters now anyway.
> 
> Last night we were talking and heres our 3 year plan......
> *lose weight
> *get married :happydance:
> *learn to be sensible with money
> *get new jobs
> *save up for a few holidays :happydance:
> *move into a house
> *get me driving
> *2015 start ntnp
> *2016, all loans zero
> *2016, my 30th, if im not pregnant do a sky dive for my 30th (always wanted to do it!)
> Then......baby time!!
> 
> That's 4 months.... Jace is 4 months so hopefully soon.
> Had his needles today- boy did he scream...and he went bright red it was awful :( I had one too- doc said he had some freebie flu vaccines if I wanted one so I thought best to get it since it was free!
> So are u back to wedding planning mumface?
> 
> Ps- where did u get the name mumface from lolClick to expand...

Dp called me it when I got really broody once :haha:


----------



## ghinspire22

Hi ladies. It has been awhile. The move was super busy and the unpacking is even more so. The mountain of boxes is never ending. My sil who is due around the same time I am is moving into our old house. She is in the "nesting" phase of pregnancy and has gone a little crazy. Everything has to be done now! I guess I am trying to be more laid back. It will get done as it gets done. My body protests if I do too much. 

Still no real movement from Ethan and Emma. I hope all is well in there.


----------



## nlk

*hopeful*, It will be your post partum bleed...unless you were on the mini pill after having Jace? In which case, that would have stopped the build up, meaning you can count it from whenever you stopped the pill. Whichever is most recent!

*ghinspire*, glad everything is going ok with the twinnies, and glad your all moved now.

*stella*, are you going to go get a checkup or anything? I'm sure everything is fine with bubs...they're very well protected! But better to just put your mind at ease. Hope you're ok and feeling better soon :hugs:

*bumble b* of course you can join us. Welcome! Sorry for your loss :hugs:

Hopefully I haven't missed anyone...although I have an awful feeling I did! Gonna check back through now :haha:

Been at uni all day today, and now I'm on my way to work. Such a long day....really need a little nap!! Got acupuncture in the morning, so looking forward to that!


----------



## nlk

Oh yeah!!

*Aein* the pill is sometimes used to see whether your hormones can regulate....the hormones in the pill sometimes can lead your body to kickstarting itself, so that's why some women are given them for a bit...is that what you meant?


----------



## sugarpi24

well u/s today showed [email protected] and [email protected] rest were small...12's and 10's so they may have me take more Gonal tonight and then do the ovidrel tomorrow for my trigger. we will see.

Hubby and I are having someone come out Tuesday to look at our house to see what they would value our house at...so that we could possibly ask more than what we owe...my dad says we might be selling ourselves short by selling it for what we have on the mortgage....so we will see. hopefully its good news Tuesday!


----------



## StellaBella24

Goodluck sugarpi!

Nlk - i am feeling much better today and baby is wriggling so guess she's ok.

Ghinspire - love ur choice of names!! I really like Emma for our little one but OH isnt keen.xx

So many choices of birthcontrol ur all talking about...scary!!


----------



## nexis

bumble b said:


> can I join you? i'm not young as such, 29 and fast approaching 30 lol. I've got pcos, I've had it for so long, infact the only 30 day cycle I've ever had was on clomid before I fell prggers with my son.
> 
> I miscarried on Monday at 6+1 :sad1: I went to my gp at 4 weeks to get metformin and he sent me away with nothing telling me I should expect to miscarry :cry: i feel let down and will now go through my fs if i'm lucky enough to get my bfp anytime soon.
> 
> I have just been started on 500mg of metformin a day, 2nd day today. I will see my fs in 2 weeks for a higher dose and hopefully clomid too.
> 
> been a crappy week but I guess this is the bit where I stand up, brush myself off and start again :thumbup:
> 
> i'm Hayley btw, hubby is Steve and ds is a cheeky 2 year old called Ronnie xxxx

Welcome :hi: sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Aein

Welcome Bumble... hopeful you'll get your BFP very soon 

Ghinspire, Glad to read newbies names i like them, wish you good luck 

nIk .. yes i got it know, i was never been to these pills thats why i asked wt are these for  

Sugarpu, good luck dear with your folli's.. wt CD you are tdy?

Afm, my scan showed left side folly @19 and right @13 ... dr precribed HCG shot (Pregnyl) by tomorrow
so let us where it ends


----------



## mumface26

bumble b said:


> can I join you? i'm not young as such, 29 and fast approaching 30 lol. I've got pcos, I've had it for so long, infact the only 30 day cycle I've ever had was on clomid before I fell prggers with my son.
> 
> I miscarried on Monday at 6+1 :sad1: I went to my gp at 4 weeks to get metformin and he sent me away with nothing telling me I should expect to miscarry :cry: i feel let down and will now go through my fs if i'm lucky enough to get my bfp anytime soon.
> 
> I have just been started on 500mg of metformin a day, 2nd day today. I will see my fs in 2 weeks for a higher dose and hopefully clomid too.
> 
> been a crappy week but I guess this is the bit where I stand up, brush myself off and start again :thumbup:
> 
> i'm Hayley btw, hubby is Steve and ds is a cheeky 2 year old called Ronnie xxxx

:wave: 
Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: I hope you get your bfp soon though!
Was ds a clomid baby or natural ttc?


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> Welcome Bumble... hopeful you'll get your BFP very soon
> 
> Ghinspire, Glad to read newbies names i like them, wish you good luck
> 
> nIk .. yes i got it know, i was never been to these pills thats why i asked wt are these for
> 
> Sugarpu, good luck dear with your folli's.. wt CD you are tdy?
> 
> Afm, my scan showed left side folly @19 and right @13 ... dr precribed HCG shot (Pregnyl) by tomorrow
> so let us where it ends

Good luck aein I hope you catch the eggy :):)


----------



## mumface26

Sprry bumbleb I disnt read yur post correctly :dohh:
Ds was a clomid baby.
Can I ask are you over weight with pcos? Sorry to ask but im tryna loose some weigjt in a hope my body with have af on a regular basis and to feel like me again.


----------



## Aein

thanks mumface

i'm just busy busy with home stuff and shopping
really its very hard to choose wt to buy for in-laws... anything theh get happy with


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> thanks mumface
> 
> i'm just busy busy with home stuff and shopping
> really its very hard to choose wt to buy for in-laws... anything theh get happy with

I am sure whatever you buy will be perfect.


----------



## StellaBella24

Goodluck Aein! Good sizes by the sound of it.x


----------



## sugarpi24

I am on Cd 12...my estrogen level is still low at 55 so I will be doing injections tonight and tomorrow of the gonal f and thenu/s Saturday and bloodwork...so we will see.


----------



## mumface26

sugarpi24 said:


> I am on Cd 12...my estrogen level is still low at 55 so I will be doing injections tonight and tomorrow of the gonal f and thenu/s Saturday and bloodwork...so we will see.

Ggaahh how confusing all this is!
Good luck though and keep at it, this could be the one hun :thumbup:


----------



## mumface26

:blush: fell off the wagon last night......i was doing fine, got home from work and had a slimfast. Then I had the munchies big time! I wasnt hungry but I had a ham sandwich (on seeded bread so I dont feel too guilty) and a kitkat :blush: oh and in work I had a Boost chocolate bar. I took about 70p in for tea and coffee but ended up buying chocolate. A boost bar has 305calories :growlmad:


----------



## nlk

AS IF a boost bar has 305 calories?! That seems so high...If boost is the one I'm thinking of. The one with little bits of biscuits in? With the pcos, sometimes I'm thankful that I'm allergic to chocolate...I was so addicted to it! I think being allergic is the only reason I've managed to keep my weight down so well :haha:

Mumface, don't worry too much about it. It's only a one off. Just remember how you're feeling RIGHT NOW, being annoyed with yourself. Everyone has times where they just slip up. You're still going in the right direction! Keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## nexis

It's only once mumface, so I wouldn't beat yourself up too much. 

I'm still not smoking :thumbup: DH has supposedly given up too, but has already said that he had a few in work today by getting them off colleagues. We'll wait and see if he manages to stop completely.


----------



## Aein

got my HCG shot tdy evening and since morning nt feeling good with high fever and thorax pain:/


----------



## mumface26

I got cerazette so no more afs ever :happydance:
First thing I said was.weight gain and her words were....."all contraception cause weight changes, if you eat well and exercise enough you shouldnt gain, if you want no side effects what so ever I would suggest condoms"
And because.we had sex last night she made me take the morning after pill which she made me take in her presence. And I had to poas because my last af was march 15th. I knew I wasnt pregnant but sje was just doing her job. Btw I poas before the morning after pill was taken, I explained it back to.front.
Oobhh and I asked if I went to my doctor for the pill if I couldnt get to family planning would they see it on my medicle file and she said no! Which is good for me because as soon as we ttc again I will go to my gp and say we have been trying for a while. Also, a lot of doctors surgeries are having tje funds witjdrawn.for contraception so they are sending us to these clinics.
Did you know they took yasmin off the market? I asked if I could go on it and she said it was.taken off due to complications, ha, I was on yasmin prior to ttc.....seriously wouldnt have caused problems??

I see it as a fresh start :)

Its hard stopping smoking nexis and I hope dh can quit! Think of the money you would save for clothes, something nice for the house, a night out......keep going I know you can.quit :thumbup:

Aein is that a side effect of the shot? I hope you will be ok :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

Dp just pointed this out..... We have had unprotected sex for over a year and still disnt get a bfp.on meds so why go on the pill??
Because I dont want to risk ntnp. I get where hes coming from and I agree.
I think dp wants us to have an "accident" lol! But its just not possible at the moment.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> I got cerazette so no more afs ever :happydance:
> First thing I said was.weight gain and her words were....."all contraception cause weight changes, if you eat well and exercise enough you shouldnt gain, if you want no side effects what so ever I would suggest condoms"
> And because.we had sex last night she made me take the morning after pill which she made me take in her presence. And I had to poas because my last af was march 15th. I knew I wasnt pregnant but sje was just doing her job. Btw I poas before the morning after pill was taken, I explained it back to.front.
> Oobhh and I asked if I went to my doctor for the pill if I couldnt get to family planning would they see it on my medicle file and she said no! Which is good for me because as soon as we ttc again I will go to my gp and say we have been trying for a while. Also, a lot of doctors surgeries are having tje funds witjdrawn.for contraception so they are sending us to these clinics.
> Did you know they took yasmin off the market? I asked if I could go on it and she said it was.taken off due to complications, ha, I was on yasmin prior to ttc.....seriously wouldnt have caused problems??
> 
> I see it as a fresh start :)
> 
> Its hard stopping smoking nexis and I hope dh can quit! Think of the money you would save for clothes, something nice for the house, a night out......keep going I know you can.quit :thumbup:
> 
> Aein is that a side effect of the shot? I hope you will be ok :hugs:

DH went out earlier to get some chocolate....and came back with fags too :dohh: I'm staying nicotine free but he's been out smoking. When we've tried to quit before he's always been fine and I've been the one struggling, and he's got arsey with me when I've still smoked cos he's being all good and not smoking but now it's the other way round. I've not been arsey with him cos he'll get properly annoyed so whatevs. He's like "oh I just got them so they're there and I can have like one now and again" but he's already had 3 this evening :roll: He needs to go to the doctor Monday about his tablets so I'm gonna see if he will ask them for some patches or something.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Dp just pointed this out..... We have had unprotected sex for over a year and still disnt get a bfp.on meds so why go on the pill??
> Because I dont want to risk ntnp. I get where hes coming from and I agree.
> I think dp wants us to have an "accident" lol! But its just not possible at the moment.

Be ause it would still be in your head every month, you'd still b checking your cm, have irregular periods etc


----------



## StellaBella24

Hopeful is right...it would always be in ur head. "Oh i might be ovulating, my boobs feel a little sore..." etc. 
I know it would be like that for me. Best to make decision either to ttc now or not and stick with it until ur 100% ready/able to for ur sanitys sake.xxx

Nexis...stick to ur guns! Sounds like ur doing brilliantly if ur being around dh and not smoking still.x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://s15.postimg.org/c966069vv/image.jpg
picture sharing


----------



## hopefulfor1st

FYI who knew September is pcos awareness month and has its own ribbon and colour and all?


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> FYI who knew September is pcos awareness month and has its own ribbon and colour and all?

I never knew that! 
Pcos needs a lot of awareness.


----------



## mumface26

This morning I rolled over in bed to face dp and I accidentally kicked him in the shin and caught him with one of my toe nails :haha: he now has a bruis and a scratch on his leg :rofl:
He says im always beating him up at night lol!

The nurse who gave me cerazette said it does increase appetite but how I deal with it will determine how much weight I gain. We made another trip to tesco before to stock up on fruit for the week, got bananas, pink lady apples, purple grapes, dp got himself some kiwis but I dont like them and I got a few tins of peaches. I love tinned fruit. Half a tin of peaches with fat free natural yogurt mixed with a tiny bit of sweatener.....yum nice desert at approx 150calories :smug:
Back on the slim fast tomorrow, I have saturday as my rest day. For tea we are having grilled chicked breast, mashed potatoes, brocollie, green beans, carrots, cauliflower and chicken flavour gravy. 
That seems balanced right? The protien (chicken) carbs (mash) and veggies.
Dp is one of those men who says its not a proper meal unless its got meat on the plate :dohh:


----------



## Katerz

Sounds good to me mumface!

Hartleys jelly granules are good if you like jelly. When I was doing weight watchers they were no points yaaaay! Good for when you're craving sweet stuff but shouldn't eat it!


----------



## StellaBella24

Ur dp is right Mumface! My family are Irish so its gotta be meat and potatoes in some form or another to really be a proper meal :)


----------



## laurabe

Hi just checking in. Not been on for ages. Had my 18month appointment, ive to get HSG next month then will be starting Femera. My uterine lining is 4mm they say it needs to be 8mm so i guess 6 cycles of Clomid were a complete waste of time and probs explains why ive had 3 chemicals now. I was told after 6 months of Femera next stage would be IVF.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> FYI who knew September is pcos awareness month and has its own ribbon and colour and all?
> 
> I never knew that!
> Pcos needs a lot of awareness.Click to expand...

I had no idea either :shrug:

We've just got back from going out for a meal for my sisters birthday. She's 25 on Monday so we went out for a Chinese. It was really nice and everyone had a good time. DH has agreed to work 4-midnight tomorrow so he's planning on staying up late tomorrow. He can't be too late getting up tomorrow cos my sister, her BF and one of our friends are coming round at 12 for a bad movie day :haha:


----------



## sugarpi24

i had no idea it was either!-hopeful! 

Mumface i dont think its a complete meal unless it has potatos...so i think thats bad lol.
I LOVE kiwi's!!! ive been buying a lot more fruit here lately! I love fruit! 

I triggered tonight. i have [email protected]!!! and my estrogen was like 155 or something which is really good! So we are to BD tonight tomorrow and monday! yayy! We finished most of things we needed to get done to try and sell our house "as is" having a guy come out tuesday to see what he thinks the house is worth and then we will be putting a sign out front "For sale by Owner" and hope someone takes it. we are thinking about asking $60,000 for it that way if they want to go down to $55,000 we will still have money for a down payment on another house. so keeping my fingers crossed! we have a lot going on! TTC, trying to find our one dog a home :( and now trying to sell the house.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://s17.postimg.org/4u33q9opb/image.jpg

https://s17.postimg.org/6xdixxoi7/image.jpg


image upload no ads


My walk today- this is the beautiful city I live in :) about 15 min drive in town here.

Wow sugarpie that's so cheap!! Where I live houses average around $250,000 + and that's for nothing fancy! 
As an idea, as a cashier I was taking home about $600 week, hubby makes around $1,000+, 
Our mortgage is $400 a week. 
Best of luck for this cycle! 

It's my first Mother's Day here- I got a ring in Jaces birthstone.


----------



## BABTTC123

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> FYI who knew September is pcos awareness month and has its own ribbon and colour and all?
> 
> I never knew that!
> Pcos needs a lot of awareness.Click to expand...

No kidding! I'd like to see the ribbon color and get some!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Argh that's crap I'll try again


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://s8.postimg.org/u9fymz7px/image.jpg

https://s8.postimg.org/3ltk4l1p1/image.jpg

https://s8.postimg.org/7gwy75kut/image.jpg

https://s8.postimg.org/ugz05qtat/image.jpg


image hosting 5mb


----------



## mumface26

If dp and I were to buy a house at £55,000 it would prob more likely be a flat. House prices in the uk are high and even on a £125,000 house it would take up one our saleries leaving just one wageto live on.

Laurabe I hope this femera works, is it more stronger than clomid?

Hopeful if Oldham looked like that I would be out everyday :) we have some nice wodland areas near us.

Katerz I love sugar free jelly, no calories so you can have as much desert as you want. I found ww hard to stick too. Slimfast is easier. I doubt I hve lost this week due to my cheating but im in no rush.

We have decided for me to come off bcp december 2015. Its a long time off but we will be fiancially stable by then, I can be off work with bub for several months instead of 12 weeks and we hope to have a house by then. Im hoping to be 9st10 -10st by then, maybe it will make my body work correctly :)
And because our loans will be gone I have more chance of working part time :)
3 weeks til his uncles wedding and my nails are a mess! Im a biter and I pick the skin around the nail too, terrible habit I have done it all my life. So today I start looking after them so they dont look bad on the photographs.


----------



## mumface26

Wow I want one them tops :):)


----------



## mumface26

We can diet, take medication but there is no cure for pcos :nope:
Even if I get to my dream weight I may still need clomid. I wish there was a cure.


----------



## Mrs.B.

And you live up north mumface which is cheap, our 1 bed house here is £145000 when we bought it in 2008! Crazy!! :)


----------



## mumface26

Mrs.B. said:


> And you live up north mumface which is cheap, our 1 bed house here is £145000 when we bought it in 2008! Crazy!! :)

Yeah you would think its cheap for for a decent home in a good area we will be looking at £160,000 at least.
My parents ex council house sold for £89,000, its back up for sale for £75,000. Its a big 3 bed house, front and back garden and lots of space at the side for perhaps and extenshion but the area is now very bad. Full of druggies, gangs...no place to bring up children. If we could pick the house up and move it I would!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Was just wondering where sugarpie is, she talks $ not £


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> We can diet, take medication but there is no cure for pcos :nope:
> Even if I get to my dream weight I may still need clomid. I wish there was a cure.

Yup it sux.
Poor women taking years to conceive.
Some not getting there at all.

Hate it :(


----------



## nlk

I think sugarpi is America, hopeful...I vaguely remember seeing her location as Indiana? But I may be thinking about someone else.

I think it's good that there is a pcos awareness month. I think there is also an awareness week at some point, as well? It sucks that it can take so long to conceive, if at all. I'm petrified at the thought of going through ivf at 22 to be completely honest. But the thought of never having a child is a much more difficult thought to deal with.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> I think sugarpi is America, hopeful...I vaguely remember seeing her location as Indiana? But I may be thinking about someone else.
> 
> I think it's good that there is a pcos awareness month. I think there is also an awareness week at some point, as well? It sucks that it can take so long to conceive, if at all. I'm petrified at the thought of going through ivf at 22 to be completely honest. But the thought of never having a child is a much more difficult thought to deal with.

Your so lucky u got onto it early nlk! 
Ill be 28 on the 30th of this month, I want all my baby making done before I'm 30!!


----------



## nlk

That's exactly my reason for getting through it early...I want to be done by the time I'm thirty, too! And both my and OH want 3 kids :thumbup: I'm actually really glad that I'm not waiting around for my free cycle...I'd rather pay, and travel, and just get into it now. I'm sick of waiting around. And I think the pressure I would have for my one free cycle to work would be so immense...it's just not worth the extra stress!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Do u have a date set yet?! 
You'll be the first of us here to have Ivf. 
Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## nlk

No date set yet, unfortunately...The tests I need to have done before I can be eligible take three months! So we're looking at August at the earliest.

I can't believe it's been almost 18 months since we started trying :(


----------



## nlk

Also, HAPPY FIRST MOTHER'S DAY HOPEFUL!! Hope you're having a lovely day, and Jace is spoiling his mumma!


----------



## ghinspire22

Happy Mother's Day to all the mommy types out there. :) I hope it is a good day.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lol for some reason I thought your Mother's Day was at a completely different time


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://s15.postimg.org/6s6511mt7/image.jpg
adult photo sharing

My garnet ring, its his birthstone! 
It's next to my "we've decided to have a baby so I want a big ass diamond as well never be able to afford it later" ring from last Christmas! 
Oh and yes u can see in the background the onesie I made him wear lol


----------



## nlk

Lol, ours is different...it was back in March! But I knew yours was today!!


----------



## mumface26

I just did this workout...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pc-NizMgg8

:smug:

didnt do the fancy ab exercises she did I did my own ab crunches instead and I used two tins of peaches as my weights :lol:

Sweating like mad now but so please i completed it! I aim to do this (or similar) workout at least 5 times a week.


----------



## mumface26

Dont know why my above post is underlined lol!

Lovely rings hopeful! the type you will tresure forever <3
Im not a jewellery person, infact, i only wear my engagement ring for work and when we go out :)
buying me jewellery is like buying a vegeterian meat.... :haha:


----------



## sugarpi24

hopefulfor1st said:


> https://s17.postimg.org/4u33q9opb/image.jpg
> 
> https://s17.postimg.org/6xdixxoi7/image.jpg
> 
> 
> image upload no ads
> 
> 
> My walk today- this is the beautiful city I live in :) about 15 min drive in town here.
> 
> Wow sugarpie that's so cheap!! Where I live houses average around $250,000 + and that's for nothing fancy!
> As an idea, as a cashier I was taking home about $600 week, hubby makes around $1,000+,
> Our mortgage is $400 a week.
> Best of luck for this cycle!
> 
> It's my first Mother's Day here- I got a ring in Jaces birthstone.

yeah houses around here arent to badly priced. Ive been watching house hunters on TV and its like holy crap! some ppl pay 1500 a month!! dannnggg! lol


----------



## sugarpi24

hopefulfor1st said:


> Was just wondering where sugarpie is, she talks $ not £

yup im in Indiana :)


----------



## nexis

I just used google currency converter on the prices that hopeful and sugarpi posted about houses. :wacko:

$55,000 US is about £35,800...you'd never get a house for this here!

$250,000 Australian is about £170,000..you'd get a decent sized house in Cardiff, depending on the area.

$400 Australian is around £260 which would be super cheap for a mortgage! Our house cost £120,000 ($184,082 Australian, $184,248 US) and it's only a little 2 bed starter home. You cold get a bigger house in some of the...less desirable areas of Cardiff, but we live in one of the most expensive areas so house prices are high. We pay £500 ($767 Australian $767 US) a month rent to my Dad, but we won't be paying it for as long as a mortgage. I'd love a bigger house but no way could we afford one in Thornhill and I wouldn't want to live anywhere else.


----------



## sugarpi24

wow! thats crazy! anyone wanna move to indiana and buy our house for super cheap!? lol but i think you guys get paid more an hour though there...our wages are different here i would think.


----------



## Aein

ahhh from last 30mins m reading all older posts just reached to last one :D 

nice to know about mortage over different areas, we are here in Riyadh, paying yearly 18000 and if i convert this in my country curreny its really toooo much, but sugarpi is right the wages different is sumhow here too, DH was taking 50000PKR while working in own country and here he's taking 13000SAR (i,e 325000PKR) 

i love the pics you shared hopeful, natural beauty always attracts me <3 

Happy mother's day to all mothers around 

mumface, good workout going on, thumbs up

tdy i Ovulated, scan confirmed too so i'm on 1dpo & cd16 ... now will start Cyclogest from 15 May till next 10 days, i m praying this cycle wont be weird as it was last month..


----------



## Katerz

Cheapest flat going around my area is £65,000 and that's just a 1bed studio!

Fingers crossed for you aien


----------



## mumface26

People are always asking us when are you getting married? Thought about buying a house yet?
And we reply "yes when I find £20,000 somewhere, that would do us a wedding and perhaps a deposit on a house lol!
The people who ask us are the ones who did all that in the 80's and early 90's when living was cheaper.
In our own time, no rush.

FX aein, lets hope you are the next bfp !

Wow my thighs are killing! That work out must have done something, I ache! 
Same again tomorrow, wednesday and friday morning :)


----------



## laurabe

mumface26 said:


> If dp and I were to buy a house at £55,000 it would prob more likely be a flat. House prices in the uk are high and even on a £125,000 house it would take up one our saleries leaving just one wageto live on.
> 
> Laurabe I hope this femera works, is it more stronger than clomid?
> 
> Hopeful if Oldham looked like that I would be out everyday :) we have some nice wodland areas near us.
> 
> Katerz I love sugar free jelly, no calories so you can have as much desert as you want. I found ww hard to stick too. Slimfast is easier. I doubt I hve lost this week due to my cheating but im in no rush.
> 
> We have decided for me to come off bcp december 2015. Its a long time off but we will be fiancially stable by then, I can be off work with bub for several months instead of 12 weeks and we hope to have a house by then. Im hoping to be 9st10 -10st by then, maybe it will make my body work correctly :)
> And because our loans will be gone I have more chance of working part time :)
> 3 weeks til his uncles wedding and my nails are a mess! Im a biter and I pick the skin around the nail too, terrible habit I have done it all my life. So today I start looking after them so they dont look bad on the photographs.

I dont know about more stronger but its to thicken my uterine lining as clomid seems to have thinned it. 

Im so annoyed tho, cos a scan back in January showed that my lining was 4mm and it has to be 8mm but no one picked up on this and i carried on with Clomid for the whole 6 cycles right up til this cycle. They only told me on Friday that my lining was thin! :growlmad:


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> If dp and I were to buy a house at £55,000 it would prob more likely be a flat. House prices in the uk are high and even on a £125,000 house it would take up one our saleries leaving just one wageto live on.
> 
> Laurabe I hope this femera works, is it more stronger than clomid?
> 
> Hopeful if Oldham looked like that I would be out everyday :) we have some nice wodland areas near us.
> 
> Katerz I love sugar free jelly, no calories so you can have as much desert as you want. I found ww hard to stick too. Slimfast is easier. I doubt I hve lost this week due to my cheating but im in no rush.
> 
> We have decided for me to come off bcp december 2015. Its a long time off but we will be fiancially stable by then, I can be off work with bub for several months instead of 12 weeks and we hope to have a house by then. Im hoping to be 9st10 -10st by then, maybe it will make my body work correctly :)
> And because our loans will be gone I have more chance of working part time :)
> 3 weeks til his uncles wedding and my nails are a mess! Im a biter and I pick the skin around the nail too, terrible habit I have done it all my life. So today I start looking after them so they dont look bad on the photographs.
> 
> I dont know about more stronger but its to thicken my uterine lining as clomid seems to have thinned it.
> 
> Im so annoyed tho, cos a scan back in January showed that my lining was 4mm and it has to be 8mm but no one picked up on this and i carried on with Clomid for the whole 6 cycles right up til this cycle. They only told me on Friday that my lining was thin! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Stooopid doctors!
My fs told me to take provera like it was bcp! 21days, 7day break, bleed then do.clomid cd2-6 then provers cd7 to 21 ......
I second guessed her and spoke to.some else at the hospital who sais it was outdated info!
Doctors are so annpyimg! The nhs is crippled, and no.wonder with doctors wasting time on things rather than getting to the point :growlmad:


----------



## laurabe

i just feel like the whole 6 cycles of clomid were a complete waste of time. Ive heard good things about Femara so fingers crossed but i cant start it til after my HSG which will be sometime next month


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Cheapest flat going around my area is £65,000 and that's just a 1bed studio!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you aien

my first place was a studio flat or bedsit (same thing?) it was £250 a month and pink (once I had finished with it!) my landlord was a mr towel(!) who reminded me of a bald del boy.
I loved my bedsit, it was one big room with my bed on one side and my sofa and tv on the other side, a small galley kitchen and a bathroom that was just a toilet, a shower over a bath and a wash basin in avacado green :sick: 
Awww but it was mine :) and dp had his own drawer, toothbrush and wardrobe space for his sleepovers.


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> i just feel like the whole 6 cycles of clomid were a complete waste of time. Ive heard good things about Femara so fingers crossed but i cant start it til after my HSG which will be sometime next month

Well good luck and keep us posted :thumbup:
My first clomid round I had a 9.8mm folly and my lining was 4.5mm. A blood test confirmed no ovulation :(


----------



## laurabe

mumface26 said:


> laurabe said:
> 
> 
> i just feel like the whole 6 cycles of clomid were a complete waste of time. Ive heard good things about Femara so fingers crossed but i cant start it til after my HSG which will be sometime next month
> 
> Well good luck and keep us posted :thumbup:
> My first clomid round I had a 9.8mm folly and my lining was 4.5mm. A blood test confirmed no ovulation :(Click to expand...

Oh that sucks. :( I see in your sig you are having a break now. Theres no point in me trying this cycle or next until I start femara so i can just relax for a few weeks. MIght do me some good, and i'm gonna get back into some kind of excercise regime. Im not overweight but i have a little pot belly :blush: I blame the PCOS and not the biscuits haha


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> laurabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> If dp and I were to buy a house at £55,000 it would prob more likely be a flat. House prices in the uk are high and even on a £125,000 house it would take up one our saleries leaving just one wageto live on.
> 
> Laurabe I hope this femera works, is it more stronger than clomid?
> 
> Hopeful if Oldham looked like that I would be out everyday :) we have some nice wodland areas near us.
> 
> Katerz I love sugar free jelly, no calories so you can have as much desert as you want. I found ww hard to stick too. Slimfast is easier. I doubt I hve lost this week due to my cheating but im in no rush.
> 
> We have decided for me to come off bcp december 2015. Its a long time off but we will be fiancially stable by then, I can be off work with bub for several months instead of 12 weeks and we hope to have a house by then. Im hoping to be 9st10 -10st by then, maybe it will make my body work correctly :)
> And because our loans will be gone I have more chance of working part time :)
> 3 weeks til his uncles wedding and my nails are a mess! Im a biter and I pick the skin around the nail too, terrible habit I have done it all my life. So today I start looking after them so they dont look bad on the photographs.
> 
> I dont know about more stronger but its to thicken my uterine lining as clomid seems to have thinned it.
> 
> Im so annoyed tho, cos a scan back in January showed that my lining was 4mm and it has to be 8mm but no one picked up on this and i carried on with Clomid for the whole 6 cycles right up til this cycle. They only told me on Friday that my lining was thin! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Stooopid doctors!
> My fs told me to take provera like it was bcp! 21days, 7day break, bleed then do.clomid cd2-6 then provers cd7 to 21 ......
> I second guessed her and spoke to.some else at the hospital who sais it was outdated info!
> Doctors are so annpyimg! The nhs is crippled, and no.wonder with doctors wasting time on things rather than getting to the point :growlmad:Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more re the NHS...saying that I am very grateful we get free healthcare. Our local maternity unit downgraded to midwife only last week due to cutbacks meaning that if you're high risk/consultant led care you need to travel 40 mins to next hospital...a woman last week ended up having her baby in the back of her car due to having to drive that far! Enough to put me off having #2 for a while!


----------



## Aein

Good luck Laurabe, m also here ending with 3rd cycle of Clomid as such it was nt lucky for me too, rest this cycle is going on let see where it ends... but i noticed my linning is above 12mm ... but this month it was around 9mm ... dun know its because of Clomid or what


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurabe said:
> 
> 
> i just feel like the whole 6 cycles of clomid were a complete waste of time. Ive heard good things about Femara so fingers crossed but i cant start it til after my HSG which will be sometime next month
> 
> Well good luck and keep us posted :thumbup:
> My first clomid round I had a 9.8mm folly and my lining was 4.5mm. A blood test confirmed no ovulation :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that sucks. :( I see in your sig you are having a break now. Theres no point in me trying this cycle or next until I start femara so i can just relax for a few weeks. MIght do me some good, and i'm gonna get back into some kind of excercise regime. Im not overweight but i have a little pot belly :blush: I blame the PCOS and not the biscuits hahaClick to expand...

Our 'little' rest will be until november 2015, just not financially stable right now :(
For my weight gain im blaming myself for eating bad foods :blush: im not insulin resistent and my doctor explained its those who are IR who have the weight issues.
Get on youtube, there are lots of aerobic vides to follow :thumbup:


----------



## mumface26

No work out this morning, my legs are aching from last nights squats lol!
Mannaged a few ab crunches though and I like how im feeling "the burn" :):)
No weighing myself until next monday, I want to see what difference a week of exercise makes.
I googled if its ok to exercise before breakfast and its better because you lose 20% more fat this way.
Im glad I have this later shift, so long as im ready by 10:15am I can do my work outs.


----------



## nexis

Slept in this morning like a pair of lazy sods. Got to spend the rest of the day making my sisters birthday cake :) I'll post some pics later when it's done. I'm gonna have to make 3 separate cakes to make it so I'm hoping it all goes to plan!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've picked my birthday cake , my friends making it :) 

Also I often wonder what my lining is like- I was so worried that first clomid round since I didn't take provera first, I started clomid around cd120


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> Slept in this morning like a pair of lazy sods. Got to spend the rest of the day making my sisters birthday cake :) I'll post some pics later when it's done. I'm gonna have to make 3 separate cakes to make it so I'm hoping it all goes to plan!

I wish I could bake fancy cakes. I would love to do cupcakes with swirly icing like off DC Cupcakes on food network.
A big yummy cupcake with fancy icing on it....yum yum!
Can I ask have you got a cupcake recipe? One that gives a big poofy muffin top? :)


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Slept in this morning like a pair of lazy sods. Got to spend the rest of the day making my sisters birthday cake :) I'll post some pics later when it's done. I'm gonna have to make 3 separate cakes to make it so I'm hoping it all goes to plan!
> 
> I wish I could bake fancy cakes. I would love to do cupcakes with swirly icing like off DC Cupcakes on food network.
> A big yummy cupcake with fancy icing on it....yum yum!
> Can I ask have you got a cupcake recipe? One that gives a big poofy muffin top? :)Click to expand...

Ooo I love cupcake baking mmmmm nom!

I use one of these to get the swirly top...much easier than a piping bag (such a cheat!!)

https://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=330922968622&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=99170561311


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My hubby is a baker/ pastry cook by trade, but he doesn't work in the industry anymore


----------



## mumface26

Katerz I have a gadget like that but the finished result doesnt look right to me :nope:
Hopeful thats awsom! Pastry is a hard skill to master. 
Dp cant even fry an egg, no really he cant! He cant cook, his mum never taught him, she did it all. If we have a boy (or a girl) I will teach them how to cook and do things for themselvs. 
I do batch cooking where I have a weekend where I make meals like spaghettie bolonais, chilli and rice, chicken curries and freeze them all, dp then defrosts one the night before and hes got his tea the day after. It does get on my nerves that he cant cook or even learn to cook but thats just how it is.
When we moved in together I was pretty shocked a man in his twenties couldnt cook, I was like wow if your ever single and live alone would you live off microwave dinners? 
I was making sunday roasts and casserols by aged 15. 
"you wont get your bum wiped all of your life." my mum used to say.
Men!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My hubby won't eat meals that've been frozen he's fussy lol


----------



## nlk

My OH was awful at cooking when we first met...he's gotten better over time, because I taught him stuff! I was sick of him not being able to do anything. I remember the first time he tried to cook mash potato...and tried to mash them whilst they were still raw :dohh:


----------



## Aein

from Yesterday i'm continously feeling pain itches on right ovary side, dun know whats this :/


----------



## nexis

Here's the cake for my sister. It didn't come out as well as I hoped, was really awkward to ice but she loved it and there was none left by the time we went home :haha:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/null_zpsadab5ebd.jpg


----------



## Aein

woow yummious cake dear and just decorated awsone <3


----------



## mumface26

Love the cake nexis! Its cool!

Nlk....:rofl: is all I can say, sounds like smth dp would do :dohh:

Aein I hope this is a good sign! Sometimes the egg moving through the fallopian tube can cause a pinching sensation.

Hopeful so long as its defrosted in the fridge away from other food then reheated until its piping hot then its fine. Dp not had the squits yet :haha: 
I am fussy too, with yogurts I wont eat them with bits in. I like banana flavours but hate bananas. I like pickle and piccalilli on a sandwich but just the sauce not the bits. And I hate orange with bits in it :sick:

This made me laugh......asked dp to go to tesco for milk, apples, fabric softener and snack a jacks, he text me and said all the apples were 'expensive' at like £1.50 or £2. So he got pringles instead, how much were they? £1.24 on offer :dohh: im on a fricking diet, an extra few pence would have got me some apples you womble!! I will end up in aldi before work tomorrow buying apples myself.
Pringles instead of apples? When im on a diet? Yeah.......thanks......


----------



## mumface26

Craving baked apples thats why I want my apples :)


----------



## nlk

Awww mumface, that sucks! My OH does stuff like that...but he normally comes back with biscuits instead :dohh: If you want something done properly...

Feeling good today girls! I have booked my consultation at the Lister clinic, so in three weeks I will be officially starting my IVF journey! Getting my bloods drawn first, and apparently this clinic doesn't require them to be don over several months, so will be starting everything a bit sooner! I'm really nervous in case my eggs aren't good enough to share, though, and then we won't be eligible for the egg share scheme :/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> Awww mumface, that sucks! My OH does stuff like that...but he normally comes back with biscuits instead :dohh: If you want something done properly...
> 
> Feeling good today girls! I have booked my consultation at the Lister clinic, so in three weeks I will be officially starting my IVF journey! Getting my bloods drawn first, and apparently this clinic doesn't require them to be don over several months, so will be starting everything a bit sooner! I'm really nervous in case my eggs aren't good enough to share, though, and then we won't be eligible for the egg share scheme :/

How exciting!!!!! 
I am currently contemplating hubby thinks I should go back to work 1-2 days a week. He says its no good for me feeding bub in front of tv 24/7....
Plus if you work 10 hours a week minimum for 10 of the 13 months leading up to having a baby you get $545 a week for 18 weeks maternity pay from government even if your work doesn't pay mat leave


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nlk do u take anything for egg quality? I believe there's an omega that boosts egg quality, it's the reason I get the black mores prenatals over elevit it had this extra thing in it that I looked up and it says improves egg/ cell quality and I thought that's exactly what I need!


----------



## Aein

So exciting nIk ... good luck dear <3


----------



## nlk

No, I don't take anything for egg quality...just my normal conception tablets, which contain loads of stuff! I'll look out for it, and see whether it's in my one. Thanks! I think it could be good for you to get out a bit, and have some adult company...it might be nice to have something else to do as well? And it's not for many hours. Would be worth the extra money for bubs#2?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yup if I work the 10 hours a week for 10 months leading up to bub 2 it's £354 a week for 18 weeks to you, otherwise ill just get a one off £550 !! 

Plus it will come in handy earning some extra cash if clomid doesn't work and I gotta step it up to the dearer stuff! And if baby 2 is a girl ill go crazy on pink stuff! 

Nlk how exciting - very soon you are pretty much guaranteed to be pregnant!!! I can't wait to hear all about your ivf!


----------



## mumface26

Good luck nlk! I hope it goes well, so if you egg share is the ivf free? How many rounds can you do?

Go back to work hopeful it will be worth it. The money you earn could be 'treat' money. Our mat leave pay from the government is £125 a week :( 

Afm I am down :( we checked our finances last night and are still in the red :growlmad: dont get it :shrug: on 31st may im going on a night out with work, all free drinks and food, its an awards evening and im my friends plus one, however.....i wont go now because I cant afford to share a taxi with her :( sounds really bad I cant scrape £25 together but we cant. Then we have his uncles wedding the day afterso no boozing there either. 
Well, the main thing is our bills are paid, rent is paid and we have food in the cupboards.


----------



## nlk

mumface, if I egg share at this clinic, the only cost I will have is the HFEA of £75, which you have to pay wherever you go. And then if I choose to freeze some embryos, then I will have to pay £900 for the freezing and storage for the first year. But you can opt to fresh cycles, but obv more stress, drugs, etc.

I'm sorry you're struggling :hugs: are you paying stuff off monthly? You're right though, the only thing that matters at the end of the day is that you can afford to keep a roof over your head, and food on the table. Is there no other way of getting to this do? £25 splitting for a taxi seems a lot to me. Or maybe explain to your friend? She might be able to help you out. Is there any way for you to pick up a few extra hours at work? Even just 2/3 extra...it would just mean you could put money away for relaxing etc, or pay off things a little quicker. Hope you can work something out :hugs:


----------



## Katerz

Ugh finances, been sorting them out this morning ragh! Still waiting on tax credits to get back to me about our claim (they take foreverrr) but the good news is i managed to reduce my monthly mobile bill and gas and electric monthly direct debit. Saved myself £70 in one morning woohoo. 

Still going to struggle with £135 a wk mat pay :(


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> mumface, if I egg share at this clinic, the only cost I will have is the HFEA of £75, which you have to pay wherever you go. And then if I choose to freeze some embryos, then I will have to pay £900 for the freezing and storage for the first year. But you can opt to fresh cycles, but obv more stress, drugs, etc.
> 
> I'm sorry you're struggling :hugs: are you paying stuff off monthly? You're right though, the only thing that matters at the end of the day is that you can afford to keep a roof over your head, and food on the table. Is there no other way of getting to this do? £25 splitting for a taxi seems a lot to me. Or maybe explain to your friend? She might be able to help you out. Is there any way for you to pick up a few extra hours at work? Even just 2/3 extra...it would just mean you could put money away for relaxing etc, or pay off things a little quicker. Hope you can work something out :hugs:

Our work places arent offering overtime right now as its not busy enough. Yes paying off monthly and wouldnt want to borrow anymore on top of what we already owe.
The place the do is at is other side of manchester, dp only has a two seater car so he cant take us :(
I will sort something out


----------



## Mikihob

Hello ladies!!

I am 25 and was diagnosed with PCOS in 2007 when I was 19. My OB/GYN told me when I was 19 and when I was engaged to my hubby that when we were ready for kids I had to go see him right away. I shouldn't try on my own without him because of my PCOS. I stopped having normal cycles when I was 15 and they still have not regulated. When I was on BCP they were normal but that didn't help me as intended. I came off them and had one period and then straight back to irregular. GRRR. 

We are currently waiting on test results from DH's fourth SA done last Friday. If he is still azoospermic we move on to biopsy and aspiration discussions. I can't help thinking that this journey is far from over. But it's good to see so many women getting their BFP's!!


----------



## nlk

welcome miki! Hope your OH's SA comes back better! How on earth did you manage to get four?! I struggled getting my OH 2 done, and when they came back different, they assumed the bad one was correct!


----------



## Mikihob

nlk said:


> welcome miki! Hope your OH's SA comes back better! How on earth did you manage to get four?! I struggled getting my OH 2 done, and when they came back different, they assumed the bad one was correct!

My DH used to take testosterone injections. His first SA came back zero so they stopped his injections Nov. 2012 and gave him another one in Feb and March and they were both zero. The doc here and in Seattle concluded that the testosterone left his body a little later and that mid-May would be a full three months of testosterone free. We are waiting to see if it's an improvement. I sure hope so. I hate sitting by the phone waiting for info. I just want to know!!! I want to move on to the next step, so does DH. 

But yes, four SA's. Our insurance said 4 SA's are deemed medically necessary. Hopefully they don't want another. He is done with those. :nope:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Ladies,

I Would Love to Join Please. 

I Got Hit By AF Early This Morning & I Should Be Starting 50mg Clomid From CD2-6 For 2 Cycle's & CD2 Is Tomorrow, I'm Excited, But Hoping My DF Get's Great SA Result's By Tomorrow As She Need's To Give Me The Go Ahead To Start Taking Clomid, Other Wise My Gynaecologist Don't Wont Me To Take Clomid As She Said There Would Be No Point If His SA Is Low. I Don't Want To Feel Let Down By My Gynaecologist, I'm Quite Worried, As I Will Need The Help To Conceive Just As Much As My DF Will If Result's Are Not Good & He Had A Cold When Test Was Done So Actually A Bit Worried That It Might Have Affected His SA Result's... DF Said To Just Wait Until He Was Better But My Stubbornness To Start Clomid On My New Cycle (Now) Persuaded Him To Do It This Cycle To Try And Get Result's In Before My Next Cycle... I Now Feel Like A Horrible Bitch. I Don't Know, I Guess I Just Want Every Thing To Go Good For Us Now. x X x

Blood & SA Result's Tomorrow FX'd... 

SA Result's... Bring DF Some Luck... 

Blood Result... Being Me Some Luck... 

P.s I'll Update You All Tomorrow As Soon As I Get Result's & Hopefully (Praying - Amen) The Go Ahead & Hope You All Don't Mind Me Joining. x x x


----------



## Katerz

Hi newbies :wave:


----------



## nlk

Welcome Jessica! If you're worried about your OHs, SA (and him having a cold) I would request another to be done. It can affect it quite a lot, and it would be unfair for that to tamper with his results. I know you're wanting to get clomid underway, but it's not worth being completely denied it! Although you want it, there really is little point giving you it if the SA comes back poor. There is a lot of leaway with it, but if it's really low, then there is no point just getting you to ovulate - it wouldn't be enough. Especially seeing as some people can have quite heavy side effects from clomid, which stay in your system for a while (I did!)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi new girls!!!!! 

Mumface, I know this might sound awful but if u want to go can u tell the other girl u can't go so she gets a taxi then say u decided to go last minute n get your man to drive u? Or say u and your man will be out that way that day anyway so you'll already be there and you'll meet her there? It's not fair u can't go just cos your expected to cab share!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

nlk said:


> Welcome Jessica! If you're worried about your OHs, SA (and him having a cold) I would request another to be done. It can affect it quite a lot, and it would be unfair for that to tamper with his results. I know you're wanting to get clomid underway, but it's not worth being completely denied it! Although you want it, there really is little point giving you it if the SA comes back poor. There is a lot of leaway with it, but if it's really low, then there is no point just getting you to ovulate - it wouldn't be enough. Especially seeing as some people can have quite heavy side effects from clomid, which stay in your system for a while (I did!)

Thanks Hun, But I'm Actually Waiting For SA Result's & Go Ahead To Take Clomid, If It Turns Out To Be A Bad Result Then I'm Not Going To Take Clomid Behind My Gyn's Back, Without Being Monitored & My DF Will Have One Redone & Then We Will Have To Wait Another Month (Cycle) To See If The Cold Did Affect SA Result's. x X x


----------



## Aein

Welcome Newbies, good luck with TTC <3


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

*Totally Gutted...* 

Well My Gynaecologist Did Not Call Me & I'm Sure They Are Shut By Now. Look's Like I'm Waiting Another Cycle Before Starting Clomid... I Am Proper Gutted & Disappointed That She Said She Would Call & Didn't. Now I'v Just Got To Wait For My Letter, Confirming Result's And What To Do Next Depending On Result's. x X x


----------



## mumface26

Welcome new commers :wave:
My doctor wouldnt refer me until dp had a sa done and I had my tubes checked for blockages. 

Hopeful the taxi is sorted, she said I am her guest so its on her, still feel bad though :blush: I said I will buy her some cigarettes and lunch one day when im straight again :) "dont be daft!" she laughed.

Well almost a week on cerazette and im fine lol! Boobs stopped hurting, cramps gone but lots of cm lol! I hope im ok on it.

Are you ok katerz? Saw your mood says sad? :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

Ha! Just started spotting :dohh:
Oh well, cerazette can cause irregular bleeds anyway so im not worried


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Welcome new commers :wave:
> My doctor wouldnt refer me until dp had a sa done and I had my tubes checked for blockages.
> 
> Hopeful the taxi is sorted, she said I am her guest so its on her, still feel bad though :blush: I said I will buy her some cigarettes and lunch one day when im straight again :) "dont be daft!" she laughed.
> 
> Well almost a week on cerazette and im fine lol! Boobs stopped hurting, cramps gone but lots of cm lol! I hope im ok on it.
> 
> Are you ok katerz? Saw your mood says sad? :hugs:

Oh id forgotten that i did that! Yeah having a tough week with LO think she is having a 6wk growth spurt and possibly has reflux, she's been crying a lot and is very sicky...poor bambino! Heartbreaking when she cries and I can't do anything for her. Off to the doc next week I think!

Yaay Cinderella SHALL go to the ball!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm glad u get your night out mumface, and sometimes that's what friends are for! Obviously she values your company more than a few dollars!! 
Well I'm absolutely wrecked today! My little boy who normally sleeps 7pm-4am straight is out of whack!! Stupid me didn't go to bed til 1100, he woke for a feed at 1130-1215, woke up again at 245-330, 400-500 and was up for the day at 6am. 
And I said to myself WHY do I want to do this again so soon?! And then I was like of yeah I'd rather get it all over and done with at once rather than get him to a self sufficient age then start all over again!


----------



## BABTTC123

So I just started a myfitnesspal account to lose weight for my wedding... One thing I noticed is that I have pretty much NO healthy recipes to put down! Lol I do have my fertility diet I could use for finding out what foods to eat but it doesn't have much for recipes... Anyone know of something tasty, filling, cheap and healthy that I should try? Any recipes or links to the recipe would help immensely!! ^___^

Btw... I added my weight tracker to my signature, and if anyone else is on that sight feel free to add me! I will message you my user name for the site..


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://s1.postimg.org/rvzkmjlxr/image.jpg
screen shot windows


4 months old!


----------



## mumface26

Wow hopeful hes growing up lol! He looks so happy and content awwww :hugs:
Like katerz LO is he having a growth spurt hence the mad sleep 'pattern'? But a 4 month old sleeping from 7pm to 4am is good going! My mum said I was still awake during the night til aged 3, she said after I grew out of night feeds I was worried about the dark and monsters :haha: I stopped night feeds at 18mnth old (!) then it was worrying about monsters that kept me up.

Babttc I have a few healthy recipes, I will post over the next few days.
I currently like bulking meals up with veggies, so if im doing sausage caserol I will use the packet mix but add peppers, mushrooms and tinned tomatoes and serve with brocolli and cauliflower, we are full for hours after that.


----------



## mumface26

Aww katerz I hope she settles down soon. Is she more hungrier now because the growth spurt?

Af is here :dohh: not heavy nor painful, the pill stops pains :)
Dp joked and said he will slip me clomid tomorrow (cd2) and hide my ceraztte, wish we could....wish we could.......


----------



## mumface26

Oh yeah for inspiration I bought a size 12 denim skirt from a charity shop today. I have hung it on my wardrobe to keep me inspired on this diet. Cant get it past my knees so im hoping I can wear it on holiday next may when we go Turkey :):)
Skirt was £3 from rspca shop, dp pulled his face wen I bought it, nothing wrong with charity shop stuff, I wont ever buy shoes second hand....vurucca city lol! 
But got some nice bags in the past from charity shops :thumbup:


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Oh yeah for inspiration I bought a size 12 denim skirt from a charity shop today. I have hung it on my wardrobe to keep me inspired on this diet. Cant get it past my knees so im hoping I can wear it on holiday next may when we go Turkey :):)
> Skirt was £3 from rspca shop, dp pulled his face wen I bought it, nothing wrong with charity shop stuff, I wont ever buy shoes second hand....vurucca city lol!
> But got some nice bags in the past from charity shops :thumbup:

So many bargains in charideee shops! Agree with the shoe thing though! Eugh feet are not nice things lol. Hubs is a shoe repairer...rather him than me with those sweaty cheesy shoes!

We had a much better day today, she had a maaaassive poop after not going for 4 days so I think she was getting pains from that as well as being super hungry due to the growth spurt. 

Friday and sat night last week she slept a straight 7 hours...when we mentioned this to the health visitor on the 6wk check on Monday she went maaaad! Told us we should not leave it more than 5 hours! Err I'd rather not wake a sleeping baby especially at night! She most certainly let's us know when she is hungry lol. My mum said I slept right through from 5 weeks...nowt wrong with me!

Started the pill yesterday doc prescribed cilest which apparently is good with pcos according to doc? I've read mixed reviews on it so I will see how it goes. I didn't wait for AF to come before starting it...I could be waiting a million years for that! 

Hopeful he's such a cutie :)


----------



## StellaBella24

Everyone seems to be on weight loss plans at the moment. Good on ya girls!!
My Dad told me tonight I'v put on lots of weight especially around my arms and shoulders!!!!!

Thanks Dad! Just what every 6mth pregnant woman wants to hear. Had a little cry afterwards :( I thought i was doing quite well with my weight...have put on a stone so far which sounds a lot but according to my pregnancy books is about average.

Made me really self conscious now :( I am 5ft 2 and weigh 10stone


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I don't know what a stone is but during my pregnancy I gained 10kg which is 22 pounds by the end! But when I had him I was actuall 5kg/ 11 pounds lighter than pre pregnancy- it all came back when I started the mini pill though. 
Today Jace has a first birthday to attend- cant wait to dress him up lol


----------



## mumface26

Feet are horrible. Dont even like my own feet bleugh :sick: dp puts his feet on mine in bed and I go maaaaad and tell him to get his boff off me! Boff is a word me and bestie came up with in school, short for body oder functions.....ie "yuk so much boff on this bus" or "you just boffed on me you boff artist!"
Just though I would share that one :)

The only time I wouldnt worry about weight gain is during pregnancy.
Tomorrow I am going to find out how much swimming lessons are. I cant swim and would love to. Swimming is an all over workout so I guess I could learn and do a few lengths before work.or at the weekend to help things along.


----------



## BABTTC123

mumface26 said:


> Wow hopeful hes growing up lol! He looks so happy and content awwww :hugs:
> Like katerz LO is he having a growth spurt hence the mad sleep 'pattern'? But a 4 month old sleeping from 7pm to 4am is good going! My mum said I was still awake during the night til aged 3, she said after I grew out of night feeds I was worried about the dark and monsters :haha: I stopped night feeds at 18mnth old (!) then it was worrying about monsters that kept me up.
> 
> Babttc I have a few healthy recipes, I will post over the next few days.
> I currently like bulking meals up with veggies, so if im doing sausage caserol I will use the packet mix but add peppers, mushrooms and tinned tomatoes and serve with brocolli and cauliflower, we are full for hours after that.

That sounds really good!! I would love to do that more.. I need to train my fiancee to like a larger variety of veggies xD when I got home from work yesterday I found him making some sweet n sour chicken and rice :) it all tasted great but was PACKED with sodium and calories! He says that he found some other recipes that he wants to try but none of which will help me lose weight :'( I can't wait for the day where I can be the house wife again! Lol 

Also, it is great to have clothes that motivate you to get in shape and slim down :D I have an ADORABLE black with white polka dot size 7 dress that i used to wear back in 2011. It was the smallest i have ever been and honestly i think i looked perfect at that size.. I have kept it as a reminder that i CAN get that small again and that one day i will be able to wear it again.. I miss it sooo much..


----------



## BABTTC123

StellaBella24 said:


> Everyone seems to be on weight loss plans at the moment. Good on ya girls!!
> My Dad told me tonight I'v put on lots of weight especially around my arms and shoulders!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Dad! Just what every 6mth pregnant woman wants to hear. Had a little cry afterwards :( I thought i was doing quite well with my weight...have put on a stone so far which sounds a lot but according to my pregnancy books is about average.
> 
> Made me really self conscious now :( I am 5ft 2 and weigh 10stone

I don't know what a stone is either lol but as long as you and your baby are healthy I think you shouldn't worry about the weight gain, you can lose it afterwards when you are lifting a heavy infant and car seat combo! Lol if you are worried about your arms, ask your doctor what toning exercises you can do this far along. I'm sure there is something :)


----------



## mumface26

Ladies a stone is 14pounds. I use a mixture of both. When I last lost weight I started by loosing 7lbs but it sounded better saying I had lost half a stone :haha: dunno just sounds like more.
And I believe hopeful uses kg. I remember in primary school we had a selection of weights we used in maths lessons and the 1kg weights were heavy. So when hopeful lost 2.2kg I imagined 2 of those big old weights, or a bag of flour.

Im sneaking veg into almost all our meals now. Spaghettie bollognais now includes diced carrots and extra mushrooms. Last sunday we had grilled chicken breast served with no skin, mash potatoes made with lower fat margerine, 2 mini yorkshire puddings each and half our plate was veg - carrots, green beans, brocolli and cauliflower. Had chicken gravy on it too and we were so full after it :) no midnight munches for us :)

Dont like sweet and sour, its the pineapple I hate :sick: more of a chow mein laydee if we go for chinese
Xx


----------



## StellaBella24

Thanks girls. Not really worried about how much weight i put on just not nice having it pointed out that i've put weight on, makes me self conscious of it. He said "I cant believe u cant feel u clothes getting tighter u've put a lot on!" 
As u can tell my dad is not really a supportive, loving dad but actually a bit of a pain in the ar*e!
So glad my OH will be a better daddy to our little one.x

Keep up the good healthy eating work girls.xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Chinese is my favorite side dish... I love teriyaki chicken with chow main and egg rolls or pot stickers... @[email protected] why must fattening food taste so good??


----------



## Katerz

Oh Maaaan I really want a Chinese now! I've not done any healty eating or exercise this week! Tut tut


----------



## nlk

I had a Chinese for dinner on Thursday :haha: naughty!

I've just updated our bfp count, because scerena just got her bfp from her first round of ivf! Wanted to update it for her. She's a LTTCer like me, and I don't think I've ever had someone who I felt deserved it more than she does :hugs: she doesn't post much in here anymore, but congrats!!


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> I had a Chinese for dinner on Thursday :haha: naughty!
> 
> I've just updated our bfp count, because scerena just got her bfp from her first round of ivf! Wanted to update it for her. She's a LTTCer like me, and I don't think I've ever had someone who I felt deserved it more than she does :hugs: she doesn't post much in here anymore, but congrats!!

Wow thats amazing news! Awww I bet shes buzzing :):)
Thanks for letting us know :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yay for scerena :)
I was like argh 25 !! What? Who? Lol


----------



## Katerz

Aw that's fab news!


----------



## StellaBella24

Oh wow! Congratulations to Scerena.xxx


----------



## BABTTC123

Woo!! Congrats!! :D

Katerz- for a while I was being super lazy.. I started an exercise regime and then after 2 weeks just stopped lol only recently have I picked up a lazier version of it xD but man oh man did i get a workout today! I supervise visits for families as my job and I was at a big hands on museum all day today for two different ones!! Running up and down stairs and all over the place and then on my last we took a walk around town and wound up carrying a 40 lb child for a good 45 minutes. It wasn't really hard for the first 30 minutes but after that it got a bit tiring lol hopefully burning off some calories so I can have some yummy meatloaf for dinner!

Nlk- Luckyyyyyy!!! All I have been thinking about since yesterday is Chinese food.. I don't take dieting very well.. I automatically crave what I KNOW I shouldn't have


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well it's all set- I'm going back to work for 2 days a week. 
Sad yet excited at the same time? Feeling like a bad mother!!!!! Will def lighten the load financially though, and means ill get maternity leave pay again next time! 
In 2 minds about it though.....
I mean how does working in a shop compare to the importance of nurturing a human being?!


----------



## StellaBella24

Hopeful...i can really understand u feeling guilty about returning to work but at least it means u will have more money to do quality family time.
Plus i really believe that as much as i am not going to want to return to work when the time comes it will be good for me and my relatuonship with OH to hve something else to talk about other than nappies etc :)

How long until u return?


----------



## ghinspire22

So wonderful that there is another positive! Congratulations!!! 

I am going to be 23 weeks tomorrow. I still haven't felt any movement but I I have to believe all is well because I saw then at my 20 week scan all well. 

I fly out to see my nieces tomorrow as well. It will be my only trip while pregnant. The doctor said it was ok so I got my medical records and am going. When I return I will be 24 weeks and going to the doctor that Tuesday. My hope is everything will be ok. 

I am still nervous but I am hoping and praying for the best.


----------



## BABTTC123

ghinspire22 said:


> So wonderful that there is another positive! Congratulations!!!
> 
> I am going to be 23 weeks tomorrow. I still haven't felt any movement but I I have to believe all is well because I saw then at my 20 week scan all well.
> 
> I fly out to see my nieces tomorrow as well. It will be my only trip while pregnant. The doctor said it was ok so I got my medical records and am going. When I return I will be 24 weeks and going to the doctor that Tuesday. My hope is everything will be ok.
> 
> I am still nervous but I am hoping and praying for the best.

I just noticed that your EDD is my best friends birthday! Lol


----------



## scerena

Thanks for the congratulations ladies :)
I do silently stalk but I haven't posted in so long :blush:
Wishing you all tons of luck with your current/upcoming cycles :)

*nlk* aw thank you Hunni :hugs: means a lot :hugs: I have every faith that lister will bring you your bfp Hunni you deserve your bfp so much and i will be crossing literally everything for you :hugs:


----------



## Aein

woow congrats scerena, good wishes r with you <3

from yesterday m feeling constipation and this morning feeling backache and pain like AF is coming ;/


----------



## Mikihob

Hi ladies...status update. 

DH's SA came back zero for the fourth time. We have an appointment made for May 29th with a urologist to check for a varicocele. My OB/GYN is also working on getting an appointment with an andrologist in Seattle and get DH setup for a biopsy. We have chosen to go the urologist route first because it doesn't require travel and will be less intensive for Dh (supposedly). I am hoping that we can DH a ultrasound before the appointment, but I think we have to wait until the urologist sees him, we will see.

I hope that it's a varicocele and we can fix it and get sperm production back. The lack of testosterone is REALLY getting to DH and me. Now we are waiting again. Even if he has a varicocele we have to wait for the correction procedure and then three months after that to see if any improvement in his SA. If he does have an improvement, I start Clomid again and hope for better results the second time around. I keep thinking that it's going to be another six months and that we may have to do the biopsy anyway. 

I am kinda of feeling good because we have the urologist appointment but also terribly sad because the length of time to getting pregnant is even longer PLUS DH has ZERO sex drive. :cry:


----------



## mumface26

Hi all just a quickie.......my af came on friday 17th,spotting as usual then to heavy(ish) flow.
Since sat my pads have been clean but wen I wipe I see af on the toilet paper and af is there when I check. Could be a very very light flow?
Just concerned im on my period but non of its coming out on to my pad?

Im on the hop at the mo so I will read and reply to ppl a little later.


----------



## nlk

Mumface, I wouldn't worry too much. It sounds like it's just a really light one, which is quite common when you're on the pill :thumbup:

Miki sorry to hear about your SA results :hugs: I really hope you get some answers soon!

Aein, hope AF stays away for you! FXed!

AFM, I'm feeling pretty crampy. And stressed. SO STRESSED! I'm sorting uni assignments, and work, and seem to be really tired all the time recently?! I'm sleeping ok, but it never seems to be enough :shrug: Also, burning up. Think I'm coming down with something :( Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> Hopeful...i can really understand u feeling guilty about returning to work but at least it means u will have more money to do quality family time.
> Plus i really believe that as much as i am not going to want to return to work when the time comes it will be good for me and my relatuonship with OH to hve something else to talk about other than nappies etc :)
> 
> How long until u return?

In 3 weeks, so he'll be 5 months old. Ill be working Monday and Thursday and he'll have one day with each grandma


----------



## StellaBella24

Awww...the grandmas will love it i'm sure. Goodluck with it all.xx


----------



## mumface26

Miki sorry to hear about sa results, what can be done to sort it out?

Hopeful I hate working but I suppose its healthy to have a couple days a week with adult company. And its only 2 days.

Nlk I hope you get through this stress. When im stresses I get cramps too. What are you studying at uni?

Afm ive lost a further 2pounds yeehhaaa!! Im ordering a swim suit from work today so should be able to start swimming lessons in 2 weeks :happydance: cant believe aged 27 and I cant swim :blush: :haha:
Pcos'rs cant lose weight? Ppphhfffttt! On slimfast you can :smug:


----------



## ghinspire22

I flew as a pregnant lady yesterday. I was nervous about being on a plane but everything seemed to go ok. No problems but the doctor didn't think that there would be any. 

I am thinking of you ladies.

In one week I will be 24 weeks and viability will be there.


----------



## nlk

Congrats on the weightloss, mumface! That's fantastic! Keep going :thumbup: I'm studying Children's mental health at uni...I did my undergrad in psychology. I absolutely love it!


----------



## Katerz

I really want to study something on the open uni but have no idea what...that shall be one of my goals!

LO seems to be coming down with a cold and is not happy today, she keeps giving me her sad bottom lip face...heartbreaker! The housework and laundry has been put on hold for snuggles.


----------



## Mikihob

mumface26 said:


> Miki sorry to hear about sa results, what can be done to sort it out?
> 
> Hopeful I hate working but I suppose its healthy to have a couple days a week with adult company. And its only 2 days.
> 
> Nlk I hope you get through this stress. When im stresses I get cramps too. What are you studying at uni?
> 
> Afm ive lost a further 2pounds yeehhaaa!! Im ordering a swim suit from work today so should be able to start swimming lessons in 2 weeks :happydance: cant believe aged 27 and I cant swim :blush: :haha:
> Pcos'rs cant lose weight? Ppphhfffttt! On slimfast you can :smug:

Hi mumface. We made a urologist appointment for the 29th. We hope it's a varicocele. It's looking good because DH has secondary infertility and has some pain in his left testicle AND felt the "bag of worms" last night. He got into bed and was like..."babe...I felt something...it was weird." lol. At least that's good news. I was also advised to ask about HCG. DH gets testosterone injections (stopped Nov. 2012) and the HCG should jumpstart the sperm production again. I had asked about HCG five months ago but my doc and the andrologist didn't think it would help. We shall see what the urologist thinks. 

My hope is that the varicocele repair surgery coupled with the HCG will restore his sperm count. After we confirm that, I have to get back on Clomid again at 150mg or 200mg. Here's to hoping it works!! :flower:


----------



## Mikihob

Losing weight with PCOS SUCKS!! I have always had issues with it. I get going and doing really well and then.... ](*,) 
I recently started weight watchers and have been doing the points plan. Basically I googled for a chart of how many I should eat (DH too) and then we started watching the points in each meal and we eat a lot of the smart ones tv dinners. They taste great and they are a great tool for us to control our portions. I have thought about washing the trays out and using them at meal time. PORTION CONTROL my love....portion control. He growls. :haha:

We can beat PCOS ladies....I know we can!! :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

I just hope I dont hit a brick wall with my weight loss. Im not insulin resistent so I guess thats why im losing weight. Portion control was a huge issue with me and dp, he is from an italian background so portions were huge in his house and I followed suit :blush:
But we have overcome that now, well I have dp always goes for 2nds or finishes mine :haha: im training him to eat smaller portions.

Aww katerz I hope LO gets better soon :hugs:

I would love to study. But just to get a new job would be a bonus at the moment. I just want away from targets forever.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Why do I always stay up late and hate myself the next day lol. 
Glad to hear everyone is going pretty well at the moment! 
This time last year I was 4 weeks 1 day pregnant! Next Sunday is his christening yay. Just getting everything sorted now and working out food for 60. Got an amazeballs cake on order. Yeeha


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Why do I always stay up late and hate myself the next day lol.
> Glad to hear everyone is going pretty well at the moment!
> This time last year I was 4 weeks 1 day pregnant! Next Sunday is his christening yay. Just getting everything sorted now and working out food for 60. Got an amazeballs cake on order. Yeeha

Yay post some pics of his big day :)


----------



## mumface26

Dp wants us to go jogging at the weekend. Hopefully my trainers will arrive from work so I can go :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Munface, 
I can't run lol. 
I'm hopeless!


----------



## mumface26

I cant run either lol but a gentle jog will be fine. Ive warned dp not to start moaning at me if I cant keep up or I will turn round and go home :)

Listening to rocky horror show album thru my headphones on the way to work....so tempting to sing along.....t-t-t-t-touch meeee!!! I must watch that film again some time.


----------



## StellaBella24

Got so much on today....flown out of work dragging my box of books to be marked behind me to get to midwife apt. Get txt from dad to say he's coming out of hospital today so gotta go take him home and probably do some food shopping and sort out dinner for him before coming home to mark the pile of books...argh!! And midwife is running late :(

Baby is being a right wriggler today too


----------



## BABTTC123

Hey I was browsing the internet and had found this amazing story! Idk if anyone else has heard/ seen it but I had to share! 

This mother had twins, boy and a girl, but the baby boy was having complications and couldn't breathe. The doctors had pronounced him dead and gave him to the mother so she could day good bye. He began gasping but it was wrote off as a twitch. After 2 hours of him doing this he eventually started to breath more regularly and even began holding his moms finger. She gave him some breast milk on her finger and he took it. The doctor came in and checked him out and was amazed that he was still alive! :) Here is the link below if anyone wants to watch the video. They say that skin on skin contact is VERY important for infants. 

https://wewillblowyourmind.blogspot.com/2013/05/miracle-babys-life-revived-by-mothers.html?m=1


----------



## mumface26

Aww babs thats a great story, had a lump in my throat but at least he was ok.

I had a dream last night we had a baby boy called james. I dreamt I came home from work and scopped him up in my arms and said mummy missed you and I smoothered him in kisses. He was giggling and I was taking photos of him on my phone. He had soft blonde hair and wore purple dungarees. I cried when I held him because I missed him.
Makes me want to ttc now but we have made our descision and sticking to it. I will have loads of cuddles with james, ethan or chloe (or all 3!!) in the future.
Got my first swimming lesson wednesday morning, I look such a state in my swim suit :blush: but thats why I am going :):)


----------



## Mikihob

mumface I had a dream the other night that I had triplets! My stepdaughter (17 almost 18) was helping me get the kids into the car for a shopping trip because DH was at work. They were cute! First dream I had had in awhile.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I had a dream that I was away with friends and left my luggage in her car, went to get it and left my baby somewhere along the way! Went back to get him then left my handbag somewhere else along the way! Wtf. That has to mean something! 

I will be starting back at work mid June. I will be doing 10-5 Mondays and 3-9pm Thursdays (late night shopping here Thursday nights) I am not looking forward to it but the extra money will be handy. We COULD live on hubby's wage but wouldn't enjoy the luxuries we enjoy lol. Pay tv, dinners out, forever spending $ on toys n clothes for Jace! And hopefully put some $ away for a bigger place once our family is complete!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Mumface- I have regular dreams about having twin baby girls and that my fat tummy was actually caused by the babies... I wish! Lol 
I don't look to good in swim suits at this point in time, though i had bought one from WalMart that is GREAT at hiding my tummy and thighs though it also looks like a little summer dress xD

Hopeful - I had a dream similar to that before.. A Pomeranian that I had as a teen had been let out by my dads (now ex) girlfriends daughter and he went missing. I searched for him LITERALLY door to door for 3 days looking for him around our VERY LARGE community. On the 2nd night of searching I had a dream that I was at school with him and he was on his leash as always, but when I walked to a certain area he would disappear. When I walked back he would be there again. I did that a few times before I broke down and woke up crying. On the 3rd night of searching a neighbor had tipped us off that they heard a small dog barking in one of our other neighbors backyard. Incidentally that neighbor didn't answer his door when I was searching for my pup. So the next day I go to his house and knock until he answers. I tell him that a neighbor had heard a small dog barking near his house and then show him the picture and ask if he had seen him. He asked me how he got loose and why I wasn't so responsible. I explained that a toddler let him out while I was showering. He stood there for a moment and then asks me what his name is. I tell him, Itty Bitty. He then says that he was calling him buddy and then goes into the house and brings him out. This neighbor was rude to us from then on lol obviously he was mad that he was found out xD


----------



## BABTTC123

Sorry for the story, but to get to my point... I would be careful about making sure you have everything with you. Maybe it is warning you that something might go missing or be stolen.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I think it's more that I feel really unorganized! The last few days I've felt so "nesty" but bubbas pretty needy so I don't get a lot done but I keep googling small houses and how to optimize space, plus the christening is next week and I feel like I've still got so much to prepare!


----------



## mumface26

I love when I remember my dreams. The dream about baby james had me pretty emotional that day. I remember in the dream cuddling him and he felt like a warm teddy bear and his hair was soft.
I keep having disturbing dreams that my dad dies. He has had two mini strokes, he is ok now but I read that mini stroke is a sign a big one is coming. Luckily he looks after himself well with healthy eating, no alcohol and he quit smoking. I guess its normal to worry. Dont know how I would cope if it happened. I barely coped when he had his mini strokes. Nothing else mattered, I was off work for almost two weeks, had an argument with dp because we were losing money but my dad was sick in the hospital and my mum needed me, I had better things to worry about than our bank balance.
Like I say he is doing well now, he is blind in his left eye and has limited vision in his right eye as a result of the strokes, slurs words sometimes, he can get upset easily but doesnt want us treading on egg shells around him. Its true when they say a stroke can take parts of people away and it hurts sometimes. But he is still my dad.
Sorry to waffle, im having one of those days........


----------



## mumface26

7 days bleeding ever so light on cerazette *chucks it in the bin*
Its driving me maaaaad! If I stop taking it will this 'period' stop?


----------



## nlk

Ughhh I hate bleeding lightly for ages, mumface! I feel for you! I'd rather it just be over! If it doesn't stop, you can take two a day for a couple of weeks until it stops, then go back down to one a day and hopefully you should be ok. I know I had to do that before (it's safe to do, I've had several doctors tell me to do this in the past!)

I like remembering my dreams, but only if they're nice! I very rarely remember them tbh, but I remember last nights...I dreamt I got my bfp :cloud9: it was such a lovely dream, and when I woke up I spent a while trying to figure out if it had really happened! :dohh: I'm gonna test tomorrow, because I haven't bled in a while and had ovulation pains etc...here's hoping to avoid the ivf!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Fingers crossed something comes of it nlk! Because I don't get af I test every now and then to- I probably should today because I plan on droning tonight! (Although I know the chance is so slim but I'd hate to drink if I was! )


----------



## Katerz

Thinking about it I haven't had a dream for aaaaages! I've been sleeping super lightly recently so I'm guessing that's probably why. Love a good dream!

Not much else going on at the moment, lily has her 8 week jabs next week :( poor poppet. Pcos symptoms seem to be returning by way of spots got one coming that requires its own postcode. Doc prescribed cilest bcp last week, I've read mixed reviews on it so gonna see how I get on with it.


----------



## Katerz

Fx'd nlk xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Good luck nlk :thumbup:

I was offerred cilest but I chose cerazette instead :growlmad: im not taking it now I want this bleeding to stop, cant be natural! Thats how cerazette works, it makes you bleed so you cant have any sx, no sex....no bfp!
I read online that some women with cerazette bled for 2 months then it stopped! No waaaay am I doing that!
One of my sisters is on cilest. Has been since aged 19 and shes now 36 with 3 children. Shes never had problems with it.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

U gonna go back mumface n ask for something else?


----------



## sugarpi24

i think im going to be starting my period soon :(


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful yes I will go back but I wont be able to until a week monday, its bank holiday this monday and I cant get out of work for family planning next week and my doctors are a nightmare to get an appointmwnt with.
Ive not taken it today, Its annoying light bleed, just want it to stop :(
Yes I will ask for something else, such as cilest.
No other side efrects to report only this stupid af. I actually lost weight on cerazette and my skin seemed less oily.

Sorry to hear that sugarpi, ive got a never ending period now :growlmad:

I think summer has finally hit the uk :happydance: we are sat on our balcony relaxing :) really in the mood for a bbq ....


----------



## Katerz

Yessss I'm so happy the sun is out! Actually managed to get a dress on LO!

Well touch wood I've not had and side effects with cilest I've read it can give you mood swings but I was moody before that anyway haha get it from my mother!


----------



## nlk

mumface, why don't you try taking two, just for a week, until you can get a different one? It's such a shame to come off one that you like, and you feel good on! For me, that's a rare find!

Tested this morning, bfn. I've got strong AF cramps still, but apparently they're meaning nothing. I'm hoping I don't get AF. I've told the clinic I'm complete annovulatory, and if I bleed then it means I will have to rearrange my appts for ivf to fit my cycle. Sod's law I'll have a cycle now, and I have one naturally in April! :dohh:


----------



## nlk

It's nice here, too. Although it's meant to absolutely chuck it down tomorrow, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday! So make the most of it today! :haha:

But it will be warm whilst it does lol :thumbup:


----------



## Aein

nice to read all precvious posts and glad everyone is doing fine...

wts update nIk .... good luck dear

week start here and so my shopping, packing also, yet brother's marry date has to be finalized waiting for any update


----------



## StellaBella24

Sorry about the bfn nlk. Fx'd ur ivf isnt interrupted.x

Mumface...must be really annoying having constant light bleeding especially when it interrupts bding ;)


----------



## boobee

I don't think I ever got added to the pcos list but I have just got my first bfp :) I'm spotting still so fingers crossed it all works out, there is hope out there!!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

congrats Boobee!


----------



## Katerz

Exciting stuff boobee! Congrats :)


----------



## Skyybow

Hi all! Waiting to start AF tomorrow, or next day then having baseline scan done and begin Clomid 200mg and wondering whens the best time to BD? I O'd on 200mg before on CD19. Trying to narrow it down. Thanks!! :) Baby dust to you ALL!


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm back for another quick pop in! Not even going to try to get caught up on the conversations except what I can quickly notice! Lol

Congrats to boobee, and btw, I love your sn :)

So I need some outsiders advice and perspective... I have roughly 3 months until my wedding. I had chosen one maid of honor and 4 brides maids. The first one to drop out was my sister, claiming she won't be able to get the day off from work. I call bs considering that she is accusing me.of only wanting to get married so fast because she had a kid first. Tbh, my fiancee and I are adopting his sisters kids together and being married helps so so so much on taxes. On top of that, we are unbelievably happy together! We can actually talk out our issues. So one down. 
Now the other ones, including moh, have all bailed on going dress shopping for my dress and even theirs! I don't even have an moh dress yet! One brides maid came with me and helped me pick out dresses for the others though. Tomorrow we were all supposed to have a wedding workshop party where they can all try on their dresses and help decorate them. They all "saved the date" 3 weeks in advance and I reminded them every week. One up and decided to leave town last minute, another is completely ignoring me because she has been known for bailing and being lazy, and my moh who I have been talking to for the past 3 days about this decided to go gambling at the casino and claims to be too tired now and has to do laundry and college homework. Only one brides maid is going with me and it is the same one to help me pick out the dresses. It was a toss up between her and the moh originally so now I am highly considering telling the rest to get bent and just having her as my moh and not having brides maids. My feelings have been hurt too many times from them. I feel like they don't care about how infeel or about my wedding and that they don't really consider me a friend like I do/did them. Idk if it is my lack of antidepressant since I couldn't afford it this month after buying the brides maid dresses and going on vacation, or if I have every right to be this upset. I'd like to hear what other people say... 

On a different subject, haven't been TTC really but this month has been a very 'lovely' month so to speak  I have been cramping a little but it doesn't feel like an af cramp.. Plus if AF is back on track, it shouldn't come until the 31st. A spark of hope has suddenly appeared and I have my fingers crossed that this might be a lucky month for us!


----------



## Aein

boobee said:


> I don't think I ever got added to the pcos list but I have just got my first bfp :) I'm spotting still so fingers crossed it all works out, there is hope out there!!!!


Wooow Congratulations ..... :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## boobee

Thank you :) I never thought it would happen, we were going for fertility treatment in 2 months and got told to BD a lot, "just in case". Miracles do happen so there is hope for every single pcos-er here!! :) x


----------



## mumface26

Congrats boobee! Lots of sticky vibes your way :happydance:

Hopes all well with you nlk, just sods law af shows when you least expect or want it too!

Babttc this is the reason dp and I want a small wedding. I will have my best friend as my one and only bridesmaid and he wi have his friend as best man. My bridesmaid can pick her own dress so.long as its purple :)

I will post later, going out for a walk with dp now and maybe it will turn into a light run :)


----------



## Aein

yes Boobe this is really a miracle for you, i hope and pray miracle for me too alongwiht all with me who aretrying

May God bless us very soon with healthy n happy baby <3


----------



## mumface26

We didnt run, we just walked, running isnt our thing lol! Tired now!

Aein any updates from you? What cd are you on?

Having tea at dp mums tonight, shes doing a curry so I have asked her to give me ony a bit of ruce. She has also got ice cream for desert but I am taking my own, how can I lose weight when im eating crap?
Start my swimming on wednesday arrgghh im scared of doing an epic fail lol! I have got a swimming cap, I dye my hair so I dont want the chlorine to ruin it, its a patterned one but looks like a condom :haha:


----------



## Aein

mumface, walking is also good dear, do one more thing, when you do walking or workout, after finishing drink light warm glass of water having 1tbsp honey... this will effect your body good in reducing fat plus u can take it in morning also daily basis on empty stomach  

mumface, i'm on dpo15 and cd30 ... let see thinking to do test in some days, because m flying to homeland next sunday before that i must do tests, rightnow m feeling my cervix very soft and with ewcm dun know if AF on its way too :D


----------



## BABTTC123

Mumface- yeah that WAS the original plan... Then my mother came along and decided that it had to be a decent one! Lol I am happy that she did though, she is doing a great job at helping me get it put together :)
I've never used a swim cap before... I imagine that they would feel weird, plus I think I look like a guy if I don't have my hair around my face lol as for the condom resemblance, at least now you have a good personal joke! 'Time to put the condom on my head and take a swim!'


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lol mumface at head condom!!

Babttc, tough call, I say do whatever feels right but if u feel u can't trust them to turn up and do their thing you should ditch them!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

AFM, sat night and today (monday morning) I've noticed a really thick gluggy yellowish discharge , any ideas what it could be? Haven't bded since sat night. I wondered if it could be ewcm but it has an almost yellow tinge? then I thought maybe its af eventually starting and its slowly gonna turn brown then red?


----------



## sugarpi24

so did some organizing around the house today! whew! i got a labeler too...so i can label where certain things go...its nice! we have a ton of CD's...DVDs...and books!!! i may need to look into getting another shelf! :/ while doing all the lifting and moving...i got crampy...so i think AF is getting closer... :( 

cant wait til i get pregnant though! i have so much baby stuff already (kinda crazy) that its all pushed to one side of the future baby room...and once i get pregnant my parents are going to help pay for remodeling the room...my dad will be doing the work himself with my husband. i already got some scrapbooking items for when we have a kid too...i have a theme im doing to ive been collecting things through the couple years of us TTC and all gender neutral at like garage sales and such. im a big garage saler. most of the things in my house are used. :) have any of you gone this "crazy" and bought things yet for when it does happen? i figured i better buy the stuff now vs buying it when we will have doctor appts. my thyroid doctor told me when i do end up pregnant that i would need blood drawn every 3-4wks. :/ 

do any of you have themes picked out for when you decorate the baby room? 

hope all of you are doing good! :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Hopeful- Yeah after today and having to make all of the decorations and what not with just one extra pair of hands I have decided that they just need to suck it. I'm taking the extra dresses back tomorrow. We decided to keep one for my new moh and we are going to dress it up quite a bit to make it look more special :) honestly, I feel relieved now.. I'm saving money AND don't have to stress about the others anymore!

As for your cm, I have had that before.. I wasn't TTC at the time but I assumed it was connected to me ovulating since it was around the time that I would have been. It has happened a few times to me now.. 

Sugarpi- I want soo badly to do that! My fiancee wont let me though because it could be a long time before we have a baby... Maybe I can talk him into letting me start my collection after the wedding


----------



## sugarpi24

Just tell him it'll save money in the long run and all you'll have to mainly worry about when you are pregnant is paying the doctor bills :) try that lol


----------



## BABTTC123

I think I shall.. Plus there are a few family members that I am going to beg for their out grown toys, clothes and whatever else I think I need! Even if it is for one specific gender I can just alter it and make it work out fine for whatever I end up having in the future :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Yup! Exactly :) my hubby had to ban me from the garage sale sites on fb lol so my mom kept looking for me....:) 

Does anyone regret telling ppl about TTC? I told everyone! Cuz I didn't think it would be long...but then again its nice to talk about it...and ppl know what I'm going through... ya know? Some days though I wish I didn't tell anyone :(


----------



## BABTTC123

There are only a handful of people that I had told when I was a little more actively TTC.. I don't like too many people knowing.. I needed others to talk to though so I joined this site! Lol 

Ooh.... I just remembered! Waaay back to the dreams subject! Last night I had a dream that I had a TINY baby! I'm assuming he was premature because he couldn't have weighed more than 3 lbs. Well I was trying to breast feed him in my dream but I was confused as to how to do it.. The baby eventually latched on but then I realized that I wasn't producing any milk!! And to make matters worst it was the beginning of the weekend and for some reason all the stores were closed and no hospital or doctors office had an emergency contact center or anything! I had a spaz attack thinking that my baby would starve to death!! And then my fiancee was holding the baby and started laughing about something and his laughing was shaking the baby around so I yelled at him and told him he was going to give it sbs! xD all of this was nonsense but all the same such a whacky dream! I'm pretty positive it was caused from every talking about baby dreams lol


----------



## mumface26

Yes I regret telling people. I dont regret telling my parents but the rest of my family and friends, especially now we have put the anchors on it all. Dp was worried about explaining but like I always say our business is our own, we dont have to explain ourselves to anyone.

Uuurrgghhh bank holiday, 7am waiting for a bus :dohh:
We have to work a minimum of 3 bank holidays (obvs not xmas and new year) but its almost double time and you can have an extra holiday for it so in my mind its costs the company a bomb so lets do it lol!
As for my condom swimming hat......it doesnt look as bad as lilac hair would lol! I dye it purple and I know chlorine would kill it, also im going out on friday night and we have a wedding to go to on saturday, no blue rinse for me thanks :haha:


----------



## mumface26

One of my friends does conditioner treatments when she swims. She dyes her hair too and before she swims she washes her hair and cakes conditioner on it, slips on a swim cap and swims for like an hour. The conditioner does its stuff then when shes done she hits the showers et voila! Nice silky hair :thumbup:
I will do the same :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Mumface- your friend has an amazing idea! I might get a swim cap just to try that for showering... Wash hair with shampoo, put conditioner in and cap on, shave legs and scrub down, take cap off and then rinse! I'm guessing that would get a similar effect...


----------



## Aein

i was with constipation and sleepless night but today morning when awake got my AF ...

m relax for tht as i've to travel to homeland next sunday and will be back in a month, so after my visit will start journey again and thanks God cycle was just 30 days long yuhooooooo

plz give me any tip to get tod of thede roaches, m going and i felt when i back my home will be roaches home


----------



## sugarpi24

AF decided to show so tomorrow will most likely be cd1 :/ I just don't get why I didn't get pregnant!! I hate this! I'm normally not emotional when I get my period but for some reason I am today...ill be hitting my 2 yr mark afterall... :(


----------



## Aein

sugarpi, we really cant do anything its not in our hands , just Gad is examining us plz relax do pray and do all wt your mind says, m also in same queue with you, soon we will blesses dear , huggssss <3


----------



## Mikihob

sugarpie24 I do regret telling people sometimes. Other times it's nice to be able to talk about it, but it hurts when people say, "so, are you pregnant yet??" NO! I thought it would take a few months but didn't know my DH had some issues too. Now it's even longer. We are so frustrated because neither of our issues are any better. GRRR. Plus, my mom knows how much we are trying and how frustrating it is and she tells my brother to find a girl to knockup so that she can have a grandbaby. She doesn't want to wait forever. WOW. Thanks for the support mom. 

My DH is very supportive and I have two girlfriends that are actually easy to talk to and make this struggle a little easier. But overall, some days I REALLY wish I wouldn't have told anyone.


----------



## sugarpi24

Oh wow! My mom cant wait for a grandbaby and neither can my mother in law...but they know the struggle we are going through to have one. Its nice to talk yo ppl about it...but them saying things to me doesn't bother me for the most part unless its a bad day...I always wonder if its my weight on why I'm not getting pregnant but I see overweight ppl getting pregnant all the time! I don't smoke...I don't drink that often (hardly ever)....I try limiting my caffiene...I need to do better on sugar. But my husbands sperm is good...really good...and I'm ovulating now...we bd when we were suppose too...but still not pregnant. Ugh! This has been such an emotional rollercoaster! I'm just getting so tired of disappointments! I know I'm better off than some ppl TTC but it still feels like I'm doing something wrong. Idk...hubby is staying home with me today cuz I'm down...told him I was okay but he feels bad for leaving me alone :( so we are playing games and listening to music. Hope you guys have a good week. Ill be back to the doctor most likely in Thursday and ill be doing one more set of injections and femera....after this next round I'm done with injections to expensive and a lot of doctor appts :/


----------



## StellaBella24

Sorry about AF showing up sugarpi and aein...it's heartbreaking! Especially when u feel u've done all u could have.xxx


----------



## sugarpi24

I have been spotting brown...no red yet but I M cramping so bad right now!!! I haven't even fully started!!! This is gonna be bad! :/ ugh! I hate being a woman!


----------



## sugarpi24

Well woke up to nothing....called the Dr they want to do a blood test...so I have that scheduled for tomorrow incase I start today. I just don't understand why I would cramp so bad but no period.... :( we will see. I think ill get af soon... oi! Our bodies are so confusing!!


----------



## mumface26

11 days bleeding :dohh: in the morning its barely there, in the afternoon it gets a bit heavier and redder then by bedtime is gone light brown and sticky again :nope:
Im going swimming tomorrow so will need a tampon but on thursday I will see if I can get in with the doctor for a chat. dp mum says when she went trough the menopause she bled for almost 3 weeks until the doctor gave her some pills to stop it.
I wonder if I restart cerazette it might make it stop?


----------



## sugarpi24

Got af tonight at work :( guess ill be seeing the doctor Friday :/


----------



## mumface26

Sorry that :witch: got you sugarpi :af: thats what got me really down, knowing we did all we could and either end up with a bfn or af.

Swimming went well, got a very strong kick apparantly but my legs sink whilst I swim. Did half a width without a float for support so am pretty chuffed :smug:
Feeling the burn in my legs and waist. Good! Burn my saddle bags away!
No weight lost this week but nothing gained so im happy either way. Prob wont lose any this week what with the wedding on saturday and my works party on friday. Xmas is my goal, to be 9st 8lb with a size 10 pair of jeans as my xmas prezzie :) 
My ticker says goal weight 140lb (10stone) but I can aim higher I suppose!


----------



## Katerz

Woop onwards and upwards mumface swimming is sooo good for weight loss too. 

My sister gave me a workout DVD 30 day shred...I've watched it and it looks like a killer! I will start that soon I think lol

Lily had her jabs today poor thing she was braver than me!


----------



## sugarpi24

I wish I had a swimming pool so I could swim :/ and I don't do public ones lol...not til I get tan and lose weight. :) my friend did the 30 day shed I think...she liked it. They do bootcamps around here too and a lot of ppl on my fb have been going...I need to do something about my weight...I just need motivated... :) I joined a gym last year I should go... well I hope you ladies have a good rest of the week!


----------



## mumface26

Is that jillian micheals 30 day shred? Its on youtube and I died near the end! Its sooo hard and I ached for days afterwards. Worth it though.
My doctors open the phone lines at 8am. They have 3 phones at reception so I will dial from my mobile and the house phone. Last time it took me 17 minutes to get through :growlmad:
I just want af to stop. Its not heavy, when I removed my tampon after swimming yesterday it hurt because there was hardly anything on it so I thought it was stopping. No! Came back again that afternoon :dohh:
Dp mum bled for almost 3 weeks when she was in the menopause and the doctor gave her tablets to.stop the flow as it was really heavy and making her sick. I hope they can give me something.
No sex for all this time is like](*,) 
Finishing work early at 6:30 tonight, sounds silly but I want to get home and dye my hair and get my bag ready, the works do im going on is at 7pm on friday and I finish work at 4:40pm (was all the holidays they had left) so.its the tram to.my friends house to get rrady then we are off. Just dont want to be messing about dying my hair tomorrow morning so.i.will do it tonight.


----------



## mumface26

Im in at the doctors at 10am. Its just over the road from me so no rush to set off yet.
I lost another pound yippee! Didnt think I had lost anything but felt a bit 'light' this morning, got cocky and weighed myself and now im 11st 7lb ..... 5lb since april 30th :happydance:
I hope my doctor can help stop af its driving me mad :dohh:


----------



## mumface26

I got tranaxamic acid to stop af and cilest bcp.
I hope it will all be ok now and my bleeding stops.


----------



## Katerz

Hope this one works for you mumface, I've not had any adverse side effects on cilest (touch wood!) xxx


----------



## mumface26

One of my sisters has been on cilest since about 17, shes 36 now and had three children, 2 planned and 1 suprise bfp after missing a measly 2 pills :haha: she says shes fine on it so lets hope we are too :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's my birthday :) 
Jace has gone to bed so I'm baking cupcakes, gonna pipe caramel in them and cream on top. Getting my hair done tomorrow and so looking forward to everything on the weekend!! 
Birthday dinner!
Jaces christening! 

Will be a very naughty weekend lol


----------



## nlk

Ahhhh happy birthday, hopeful!! Hope you have a lovely day! Those cupcakes sound lush :thumbup:

mumface, hope this one works nicely for you! Good that you know it hasn't interfered with your sister's fertility, too, for when you're ready to get back to ttc!


----------



## sugarpi24

Happy birthday hopeful! My little brothers bday was yesterday he turned 21 :( cant believe it still lol. 

Good luck mumface!

I go in tomorrow for cd3 u/s and I'm hoping I have no cysts :(


----------



## mumface26

:wine::cake:Happy birthday hopeful! Have a lovely weekend :)


----------



## Mikihob

Happy birthday Hopeful!! Have a GREAT weekend!! :flower:


----------



## Mikihob

Saw the urologist yesterday and got some news. Basically what I had thought all along, but it's so much worse when a doctor confirms it. DH has a production problem and no obstruction. The doctor said the best option is to have a biopsy and freeze whatever is found. Since Alaska doesn't have a cryobank, we have to fly to Seattle for the surgery and the sperm freeze. Yay!

My doc suggested HCG or Clomid-DH said HCG or nothing so we are going that route. Urologist said it might work but probably won't. It would be worth a try. We are doing that. HCG is a whole lot more costly than Clomid. ARGH!! 

I guess my goal of being pregnant by Christmas is highly unlikely. :cry: 
Bright side...we have a game plan and know what is coming. That's definitely a blessing. I hated sitting around and not knowing what's coming next. I don't think I can get "slapped in the face" anymore. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well. Any updates??


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Had a great day! 
Hubs rang in sick and we had lunch at this pub built on the ocean. 
Hubby bought me my eternity ring and a new laptop :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mikihob fingers crossed the hsg works- a few ladies on here have gotten preg that way. 
Would hubby agree to a hsg and clomid together to optimize chances?


----------



## Mikihob

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mikihob fingers crossed the hsg works- a few ladies on here have gotten preg that way.
> Would hubby agree to a hsg and clomid together to optimize chances?

Hubby is taking HCG. He doesn't like Clomid because it causes men to gain weight. Most of the time worse than it does women. If his HCG shots work, then I will start taking Clomid (unless PCOS lets up and I can actually ovulate) for ovulation and we will see what happens. 

We were told that taking Clomid and HCG together would be pointless...they do the same thing.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh I'd never heard of men taking them! I thought u meant you were having a hsg not hcg


----------



## mumface26

good luck mikihob I hope the sperm freeze is a good thing for you. I habe heard of men taking clomid for sperm production. Maybe give it a try? It cant put that much weight on can it?

Its my night out tonight :happydance: my hair is purple again, all my furry bits are smooth and im all set! 4 hours in work then off to my friends to get our glad rags on :)
Then is dp uncles wedding tomorrow and.....dp is full of a cold! Usually he works through man flu but I told him to call in sick and drink lemsips or he will be rough as toast tomorrow. Only dp would get a cold before his uncles wedding :growlmad:
Those pils to stop af are huge and I need to take 2 3 times a day for 4 days. However, I think its stopping already :) started cilest today too. I hope theres no effects with this one.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface I got my hair done today too :) sorry 4 crap
Selfie! 

https://s15.postimg.org/sajflb6d7/image.jpg
uploading pictures


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all! 
Not had chance to catch up on posts yet but hope u hve a good night Mumface and happy bday for yday hopeful!

We are away in Eastbourne for a couple of days...last chance for a break away before little one arrives. Yday the weather was grim but today has been lovely. Exhausted now tho so going to soak in bath before getting ready to go out.x


----------



## sugarpi24

Hopeful I like you hair!! I want to do pink and Blondel again sometime...but ill wait a little longer. :) doctors appt went well today...no cysts...start femera tonight and they uped my dosage on my injections...so we will see...I go back next Friday!


----------



## Katerz

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi all!
> Not had chance to catch up on posts yet but hope u hve a good night Mumface and happy bday for yday hopeful!
> 
> We are away in Eastbourne for a couple of days...last chance for a break away before little one arrives. Yday the weather was grim but today has been lovely. Exhausted now tho so going to soak in bath before getting ready to go out.x

Stella I live in Eastbourne! Yaaaay been a beautiful day today woop.


----------



## StellaBella24

Really? How strange! Can u recommend anywhere good to eat tonight or where to find the restaurants? We did Zizzis last night.x


----------



## Katerz

Harleywood diner on terminus road (near the pier), it's a fab American restaurant with huuuuge dinners! The restaurant is decked out with superheroes and the Simpsons. They are pretty popular though. Mo mambo mania is an Italian on seaside road which my friend told me is good. There are a bunch of other restaurants on terminus road.


----------



## StellaBella24

Great thanks. We may try there as have just been wondering aimlessly for 20mins. Stopped off in reliable ol Wetherspoons for a drink whilst we decide what to do ;)

Funny, i didnt know u were from here. I am only from Maidstone in Kent


----------



## Katerz

Small world really!!

Where did you end up? I recommend fusciardi's for icecream sooo many flavours sooo tasty! (Now I want icecream lol!)


----------



## StellaBella24

We ended up in a chinese buffet place on Terminus road...yum but was exhausted from all the walking we did during the day so it was an early night back at the hotel. Home today.x

Hope everyones weekend is good.xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

3.5 hours til Jaces christening and then we are off to the national park for BBQ and the weather is MISERABLE!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It was torrential, my MIL abused me for it being outdoors, i was practically in tears, half the people left and the rest just went back to mums for BBQ in the garage.

Royally pissed off!


----------



## Katerz

:( grr at your mil! It's not as if you can plan the weather!!


----------



## StellaBella24

Oh no Hopeful! So sorry it was ruined by the stupid weather :( xxx


----------



## mumface26

Oh hopeful im sorry the day wasnt good. How dare mil kind of blamed you? How were you meant to know it would rain?

Had a fantastic weekend! Got drunk on friday and danced all night. It was an arabian nights theme with belly dancers with snakes on them, waitors dressed like aladin (best way I can describe them!) and im not kidding, clare sweeny from brookside was presenting awards! She models for fashion world which is one of the catalogues.
I will post some pics when I get chance. The food was delish, some lamb kofta with hollumi cheese and tomato stack thingy, chicken tagine and cous cous, homous dips, amd some sweet panacota for desert.
Saw a different side to one or two of the managers too :haha:
This guy kept dancing with me, he is from another team and we know each other to say hello. Hes kinda cute :blush: The way he was trying to dance with me was like a bit hands on lol! Everytime his hands went on my hips I stepped back and tried to.keep arms.legnth making my engagement ring visable. I left the dancefloor to go sit with my friend and he followed me. He eventually backed off. The final dance we were all up on the dancefloor and he came up to me. Apparantly I have a nice smile lol! But I didnt want to say I had a dp incase that wasnt his intention so I said "yeah my fiancé tells me that too" but it was one of those if I were single moments.....kwim?? Hes a nice guy and a hot dancer but I felt bad :devil:
Mind you, I bet when dp goes out he has women dancing with him. 

Dp uncles wedding was lovely. The bride wore a lovely knee legnth dress and her bridesmade (16yo daugjter) wore a lovely pink long dress that hugged her figure perfectly. The meal was devine and there was a free bar for a few hours so was drunk, again lol :wine:
Dp looked handsom in his suit <3 and those pills kicked in and stopped my af so we had lots of catching up to.do lol! Tell you what ladies 14 days with no bd makes you hungry :devil:
Sorry if tmi! 
Now dp wants to get planning and saving for our wedding. Im so tired right now and he wants me to make a guest list, google caterers, wedding cakes, dresses, suits :sleep:
I said not tonight im far too tired and he sighed, tutted and was like "i thought you wanted to get married blah blah blah" yeah but im tired and cant be arsed thinking about cakes and dresses right now :haha:

I will post some pics from this weekend as soon as I get chance :winkwink:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, u should've said u get a start on it lol


----------



## ghinspire22

Hi everyone! I know it's been awhile but things have been crazy. I am 25 weeks pregnant and every so often I am feeling movement. My son seems to the active one, kicking my belly button any time he gets the chance. Then again his sister is the anterior one. 

Discharge central is what I've been going through lately. It makes me nervous but the doctor said it was normal. I don't get my cervix checked again until 30 weeks. 

My shower is this coming weekend. I am excited even if a lot of the people couldn't come. I don't know the theme or anything. But I know that it will be tastefully done because my sister-in-law is pretty awesome at planning parties. She always does something unique and special. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## mumface26

Glad to hear you are well ghinspire. Your pregnancy is going really quick :)
I hope you enjoy your baby shower too :)

:wave: nexis, havent seen you on here for a while, hope you are ok


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So sent my mil a text explaining why she pissed me off Sunday. No reply. I said "I don't hold a grudge" and she said "we'll I do!" 
She was meant to
Have Jace yesterday and she didn't. Her loss!


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful ignore MIL. What can anyone do about it now? nothing.

Cant upload any pics from the weekend, the files are 'too large'

Wont even let me update my avatar...:(


----------



## laurabe

hi girls just started cycle 18. no more clomid for me, Waiting for hospital to call me back for HSG which I'm nervous about then its femara


----------



## sugarpi24

Well ladies the bills keep adding up for this dang house we are in....its gonna cost $1500 at least to fix our sewer issue! :( but thankfully they are going to do payments. But the house is coming along! So it'll get there just gotta stay positive. 

I start injections tonight of the gonal f. Last dose of femera tonight. Here's hoping this is the cycle! We are ready!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Fingers crossed sugarpi, would be great to conceive on your 2 year ttc anniversary!


----------



## mumface26

Yay mannaged to update my avatar! Had to transfer the photo to my phone, take a screen shot and use that photo to update my avatar lol!
Swimming made me so hungry all day, im craving pesto :)


----------



## nlk

Love your avatar, mumface! Looks like you had a great time :thumbup:

Hopeful, hope you're doing ok :hugs: like you said, it's her loss if she's not spending time with Jace because of something that was clearly not your fault. She's going to miss out because of it, not you :hugs:

I have my scan and bloods today! It's come around sooooo quick! So, off to London! Hopefully everything is ok, and I can get on with ivf! Consult is next Thursday! Eeek!

Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## mumface26

Good luck nlk :thumbup: when would to actual procedure take place?

Today would have been my fs appointment if no bfp. I dont know why but im kinda emotional about it. I keep wondering if id be pregnant now if we would have carried on ttc? Or what my next step would have been if bfn? 
1 week on cilest and luckily I feel fine :) no spotting, no moods, skin actually looks clearer and its actually improved my bd drive :haha:

Summers finally hit the uk :happydance: sadly I must work through it all :hissy: but hopefully it will last into the weekend!


----------



## nlk

Scan went fine - she said I looked like AF would be here soon, which is nice to know :thumbup: have been having spotting, too, so that makes sense. Got my actual consult next Thursday!

Mumface, I don't have an absolute start date yet. I have my consult in a week, and then providing everything is ok I should be matched for the egg sharing scheme within a week or two, then it's onto the drugs! So should be starting (in theory!) by the end of June? So possibly pregnant by August. Eeeek!

I get why you're emotional, mumface :hugs: it's a big thing, and we put a lot of energy and soul into ttc. so I think it's completely natural to think about what might have been. Last night, I was thinking about what my life would be like if my first ever round of clomid would have worked. I'd potentially have a 9 month old?! It makes me sad to think about it, so I try and concentrate on what is and what will be, not what could have been. You know that you're doing the right thing, and it will pay off for you in the long run. And when you get back to ttc, you'll know that you're ready for it, and be looking forward to the future :thumbup:


----------



## mumface26

Uugghh feel sick, got given sweets and cupcakes in goody bags in work for some kind of recomend a friend for a job recruitment drive. Yummy cakes and sweets but now I feel a tad sea sick :sick:
Im a bit annoyed by dp and his mum.....heres why.....
Planning our wedding and hoping to set a date for next summer very soon. Dp mum and uncle have given us £1500 towards it, now dp wants me to ask my parents for £500! Thing is I feel so cheeky asking, basically I was bought up with a get your given attitude and I am grateful for things I get from.people. My mum has always said they would help us out with the wedding but I dont want to 'ask'
Dp said I should just ask but thats so cheeky!
Its a wedding package deal we want for £2400 which inclds wedding, 2 course meal, party, dj and hot buffet.


----------



## nlk

That's a good deal...I can see why you wouldn't want to ask. I think if someone has offered to help, you shouldn't then ask. Maybe that's just me though :shrug: Maybe you could show them the package, and see what they say? They might remember that they said they would help you out, and then ask you if/how much they will help you out with it! I think it would be better to have them bring it up, rather than you!


----------



## StellaBella24

Glad all went well today nlk and hope it continues that way on ur ivf journey.xxx

Tricky situation Mumface...but I think nlk's idea about hinting by showing them the package i good idea.

Today is my last day being Twenty-something! I'm 30 tomorrow...aaargh!!! CANNOT believe i am that age!!! Madness.xxx


----------



## BABTTC123

I absolutely HATE not having internet at home and running out of data on my phone  
I have been withdrawing from this site! lol 

So I've missed another period yet again. Took a test and of course it was BFN. My weight has dropped another 2 lbs but keeps coming back and going back down.. Pants are fitting fine around my hips and bottom but my stomach seems to have grown D: 
I still haven't gotten on the weight loss pills but I'm done. Obviously it is weight that is causing my AF to be so messed up and so I am going to take a good P/T some where and then prove that I'm not and get on those meds by next week!! 

Still no DATA but I will try to gain WiFi access at least once a day if I can until the 9th lol. 

Anything new or exciting happen since my unwilling leave?


----------



## mumface26

I was coming home last night and walking up to our appartment when it dawned on me I will be leaving here in a wedding dress next summer :):):)
The plan is for dp to stay at his parents the night before and me stay at ours with my bridesmaid. I would love to stay at my parents but they only live in a one bed bungalow now. 
Then on the day of the wedding my dad would come and collect us and my uncle would use his car, he drives a nice merc :winkwink: and he would take me to my wedding :)
Our budget isnt great but do you think I could get a wedding dress for £350? Im short so a store bought one would be useless, I would need to be measured.


----------



## mumface26

:cake: happy birthday stella!!! Have fun today at flirty thirty :):)


----------



## Katerz

Absolutely can mumface. My best friend got hers from eBay for £80 ish it was one from china and she gave them all her measurements and it was lovely. I got my bridesmaids dresses from a place in china and they were fab, give landybridal a google.

Ahhh love a good wedding!


----------



## nlk

Happy birthday, Stella! Hope you have a lovely day!

Mumface, I bought my wedding dress for £350, so totally doable! Mine isn't a store one, either. I got it from a wedding fayre. They're all from boutiques, so it's possible to get it measured and fitted as well. If you google for wedding fayres in your area, I'm sure you will find some. They are amazing! You can get loads of accessories etc there as well, and they're really well priced!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lol a lot of us have birthdays at same time, mine was a week ago.


----------



## sugarpi24

Happy Birthday Stella!!

Took a vacation day today and went garage saling with my mom..grandma and Aunt. Had lots of fun! Got burnt too...hopefully it turns into a tan. Saw some Winnie the Pooh stuff and it tempted me but i said NO! lol :)

Had my U/s this morning and shows [email protected] on the left and [email protected] on the right...so i could have 4 possible follicles. I will continue injections tonight..tomorrow and sunday. I go back on Monday at 8:15 for another u/s and blood work. 

Just found out today that i have a $600 dr bill from the FS :( i thought it was only $200 :/ its like we cant catch a break!! but im working overtime this weekend so that means more money...hope it helps. we also have a week coming up that we wont be getting paid. :/ stressing me out...trying not to think about it and trying to just go with the flow on everything. My mom told me that my dad might have got the stuff for our roof for us...but she told me she isnt sure so not to say anything to my hubby...i really hope so!!! im tired of having tarps on our roof to stop it from leaking! i think my husband will cry when he finds out if it happens! :) because that is his biggest concern with the house is the roof and i think he will be relieved to know its done and fixed! i know i will be!! itll be so nice! fingers crossed! 

how is everyone else?


----------



## BABTTC123

Mumface- 2400 is pretty good for a wedding package! And like every one else was saying, you can get a VERY nice dress for cheap! My dress was $130 and the veil was $100. I will post a picture some time when I try it on again lol

Sugarpi- I hope all goes well with the roof! Sucks about the medical bill though :| I've had that happen a few times as well. It would be nice if they just told you up front what it will cost for each thing. 

Afm... Last night I woke up with EXCRUCIATING cramps!! No AF or sign of it. All today I have been getting those cramps and it sucks because it has been happening while at work! I have noticed that I have to pee immediately following the cramping. Yesterday i felt sick to my stomach all day and I've been nauseas today and have been fighting tears and the urge to keel over all day today.. My only guess is that I am getting cysts again and that they are either twisting or bursting though they have never been this bad.. 
Has any one else experienced this?? Should i be concerned and get checked out or just wait and see if it eventually goes away?


----------



## sugarpi24

I would get it checked out! I hope its not cysts!! Those aren't always fun :/ I git cramping this last cycle before my period showed! It wad weird


----------



## BABTTC123

:( ugh.... I honestly was hoping for a different answer lol I don't want to spend money to see a doc. If it lasts through the weekend then I will buck up and go.. I need to get on weight loss pills anyways so I will get it all done in the same day. I'm supposed to be taking engagement pics (very delayed but my grandpa just came down from Utah and wants to take them) this weekend at a beach. If these cramps persist im going to flip!


----------



## mumface26

My cramps have dissapeard now im back on bcp. But I hope yours ease babs they sound awful!
I would see a doctor but then thats easy for me to say as its free in the uk unless you go private.

First dance for a wedding, something different, the beatles all you need is love.....we both beatles fans and its not mushy gushy lol!
I want to walk down the ailse to the opening piano bit of november rain by guns n roses :) 
Dp wants a wedding cake but I want cupcakes. I hate wedding cake and hardly anyone in my family like it either. Everyone likes cupcakes tho! Got a quote from a local cup cake bakery £180 for 100 cupcakes with pink icing on top to look like a rose and purple wrappers. £30 to hire the stand and £10 back if its returned within 4 days :smug: our guest list is 78 (only family and close friends) so 100 cupcakes will be plenty.
Dp thinks cupcakes are tacky but its better than giving people a sweaty cake in a box onowing it wont be eaten. Duuhh!!


----------



## BABTTC123

You can do both if you want  I was having pretty much the same issue but eventually settled on getting a cake for Riley and I and then a bigger one for us to cut into and for who ever prefers cake and the rest will be cupcakes. You could easily make the cake stand so then it would hold enough cupcakes. If you look online you can find some good cake and cupcake wedding setups to give you an idea. We are still trying to decide upon a song to dance to... For my wedding march, I am going to have the orchestra version of Meadows of Heaven by Nightwish playing. My mom is trying to convince me to do the Beauty and the Beast song since I was obsessed with that movie as a kid lol I'm not too keen on it though since its mushy and I am already having issues with all the attention being brought on me xD


----------



## mumface26

We can book our wedding within the next 7days!!!! My mum and dad have given us £500 towards it :happydance: which is how much the deposit is for the town hall wooohooooo!! He did a bank transfer yesterday so just waiting for it to hit the account. 
We want june/july next year.
My mum suggested I have my wedding dress delivered to there place 3 days before the wedding. Me and bridesmaid will get ready there so that I can leave with my dad from my parents place. Its tradition.
Back on my dieting tomorrow! Doing one more week on slimfast then switching to a 1200 cal a day diet and I pledge to go for a fast walk for half an hour every morning before work :smug:
The style if dress I want is slim fitting on the bodice and I dont want to be wearing a corset all day.

Babs I love nightwish! They did a good cover of phantom of the opera and walking in the air.


----------



## Katerz

Yay how exciting mumface! Woop woop xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yay how exciting!!

Vent- I have the worst pimple ever on side of my face! It's one of those ones that get really swollen and big long worms of puss come out!! (Sorry, lol)


----------



## Katerz

Bleeeerrrgggh hopeful!! Made me lol though!


----------



## BABTTC123

Woohoo!!~~ Yeah I absolutely LOVE them :) I finally got to see them live last September and it was one of the best days of my life though I am pretty sad that they go through their female singers quite fast... They now have the girl from After Forever (...might be the wrong name) but she did a pretty good job anyways. 

Hopeful- that sucks! Though if it were on me I'd be a little excited to pop it.. Don't know why but I love popping them! Just one of my own quirks lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lol agreed but its really hard- and on my face!
Had 2 on my shoulder 2 don't know what's bought them on!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Are you really stressed out? It could either be stress or even hormones that is causing it... Those ones for me usually get really big and sit under the skin :/


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful try this before bed....use cooled boiled water and add salt, dab the mixture on to the spots to bathe them, this draws out infection and clenses it. Then dab dry and add a blob off toothpaste to the spot. Might sting abit but it reduces redness :winkwink:

Decided, getting the wedding flowers from........amazon! Decided on silk flowers because we cant afford £100's at a florist. 
This is my bouquet
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wedding-Fl...809021&sr=8-13&keywords=silk+wedding+bouquets
And my bridesmaids
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wedding-Fl...RIDESMAIDS/dp/B008ALW7L6/ref=pd_bxgy_lp_img_y
And button holes
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pack-Weddi...=1370809114&sr=1-1&keywords=silk+button+holes

Cant wayt to set a dayt!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Those are all gorgeous mumface! It is MUCH cheaper that way and plus you get to keep them forever :D


----------



## Katerz

Oooh purple theme love it! We had a purple theme :) the silk boquets look fab too.

Xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah in going back to work in a week so prob stress pimples! 

Ooh pretty mumface! Ill share some wedding pics today


----------



## mumface26

I need to stop dying my hair purple as I want my natural colour back for my wedding. Im a brunette by trade lol. Plus the chemicals are making it snap easily.
Im having my hair down with some lose curls through it, pinning them up and positioning a tiara. I hqve a year to practice.
Im staying at my parents the night before. My dads gna sleep on an airbed in the living room and im bunking up with mum. Then we are having bucks fiz for breakfast :haha:
My bridesmaid will come round to get ready with us then its off to the wedding.
Im looking forward to that time alone with my dad whilst we wait for the car to come bqck.for us after it takes my mum and bridesmaid to the wedding. He said we will have a few whiskeys :haha:


----------



## Katerz

One of my favourite parts of the morning was walking to sainsburys at 7am to get crossoints(sp?) singing going to the chapel lol 
Here is a pic of our purple venue!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v318/_kate_/null-2.jpg
I made all the place cards, the seating plan, the invites etc sooooo much ribbon and sticking bows lol!


----------



## Katerz

I dunno how big that pic actually is as I'm on my phone eeek!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Here's a few lol

https://s11.postimg.org/b4fbmj0k3/image.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/4s06coxhv/image.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/onw5s8ej7/image.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/aiqcqf5hv/image.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/i6d98q45v/image.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/jwwaa7loz/image.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/gkte364k3/image.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/mn10tnt03/image.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/60jgkl02b/image.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/5cf7fdqqb/image.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/io3tau4cz/image.jpg


image hosting tinypics


----------



## mumface26

Ahhhh its luuuurvly katerz!! You have organza bags with love hearts in them! I was gna do that and put mini dairy milks and mint imperial hearts inside as well as the love hearts!
Love the decorations too! Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Loving all these wedding pics!
<3<3
My dad reckons hes getting up doing gangnam style.......errrr.....noooooo dad pleeeeeeezze!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Here's our cars and chair sashes but can't find centrpieces on my phone! 

https://s22.postimg.org/ybxsog3dd/image.jpg

https://s22.postimg.org/8rvii0hzl/image.jpg

https://s22.postimg.org/y5k3lcu8h/image.jpg


imageshackus


----------



## BABTTC123

Hopeful... I am officially jealous of you xD you are GORGEOUS and it looks like you had Ana amazing wedding!!


----------



## mumface26

I like how u had ur hair hopeful. Im wearing mine down and putting some curls through it.
Im not having a veil though. I was looking for wedding make up tutorial on youtube but because of my oily skin I need to buy some oil free make up and I want it to look natural. Dont want too much products on it either. Dp mum said I could get my eyebrows tinted because you can hardly see them. Why do we have eye brows anyway?? :haha: :)

Ive got an awfuk bout of cystitis. Just woke up with it this morning. Doc wouldnt give me antibitics. She just said stay home, rest and drink water and get some cystitis relief sachets.
I have had cystitis before and its usually ok and bareable but this time it feels 10 times worse :(:(


----------



## nlk

cystitis sucks, mumface :( I think your doc is right, if you just keep drinking loads of water and those sachets, you should be ok. Also, aparently cranberry juice is meant to help it? Maybe worth a try?

Love all these wedding pics!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I had extensions in, they are the same length as my hair but just to thicken
It as I have thin hair. 

And babs its amazing what a team of hair and make up artists can do! 
Plus I am not that thin anymore :( gained about 15kg which is just over 30 pounds


----------



## mumface26

Ive gained about 20lbs since I met dp :( Typical pcos its all on my middle, my legs and thighs and arms are fine, just have belly and back fat :haha: my own fault, cant blame pcos alone it didnt tell me to eat take aways :)
I have hair like my dads, very thick and full and plenty of volume. Just a shame it gets greasy too fast, damn you pcos!!! Im having it cut into a short bob so the colour grows out quicker. Then I can grow it long again and try to stay away from hair straighteners.
Dp is calling the town hall today to secure a date, anytime from july 19th 2014 onwards :)
Watch this space ladies!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nlk we still haven't seen your wedding dress!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> ....... Dp mum said I could get my eyebrows tinted because you can hardly see them. Why do we have eye brows anyway?? :haha: :)
> 
> (


Made me think of something funny I saw on Facebook a few weeks ago lol

https://s14.postimg.org/hu5w527kh/image.jpg
program to take screenshots

THAT'S WHY WE NEED EYEBROWS! Lol


----------



## nlk

pahaha oh yeah...I'll find a photo to show you :winkwink:

Not that I've actually used it yet :haha:


----------



## BABTTC123

I've gained 50 now... Idk why, or maybe I do *cough* PCOS *cough, I have gained so much so fast... I hadn't done anything different and when I started to try and lose weight it caused me to gain more :( I can't wait to go in and have these cramps checked out and to get my wl pills. Ugh...

And mumface, my hair is the same! I don't like washing it every day though because I've heard that its bad for it; I shower every other day. So I will use baby powder when I think it looks bad enough.


----------



## Katerz

Baby powder trick works wonders! Cheaper than dry shampoo too lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Babs what's wl pills?


----------



## BABTTC123

Weight loss pills.. Idk what the doc will give me but I'm pretty much going to demand it. :|


----------



## mumface26

Well ladies.....my wedding has been provisionally booked.........
*26th July 2014 @ 4PM*
:happydance:
:wedding::wedding:

Im soooooo excited yipppeeeeee!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hooray mumface congrats!


----------



## BABTTC123

Wewt!! That's a good day :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Today is 2 years of TTC :( i trigger tonight and maybe ill conceive on our 2 year mark...heres hoping!


----------



## BABTTC123

Fingers crossed for you sugarpi! Hopefully this will be your lucky month! :)


----------



## mumface26

Fx sugarpi I hope this is the one for you :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Omg! So I completely failed to mention that I got a puppy!! I have been looking for a German Shepherd for a long time but never felt the need to spend $500+ on a dog. Yesterday I found a puppy, 9 weeks old, for only $100! Of course I jumped on contacting the person with him and now I have his royal highness PRINCE Henry <3


----------



## Katerz

Awww pics bab we need pics!

Hubs wants a dog, I think we have our hands full with little lady, 2 cats and 3 lizards!!


----------



## katherinegrey

Congratulations mumface on booking your wedding! It's so funny you booking that date, mine is 26th July 2013! It'll be my one year anniversary :haha:


----------



## BABTTC123

I will post pics as soon as I can get to a computer (using my phone now)
Might have to sign up for photobucket again to be able to post the pics..


----------



## StellaBella24

Goodluck Sugarpi!!!!xxx

Yay! Congrats Mumface.xx
Woop, woop...something else to plan and prepare for other than ttc


----------



## hopefulfor1st

5 months old tomorrow- where has it gone?!

https://s4.postimg.org/5ens8d43h/image.jpg
grab screenshot


----------



## BABTTC123

Aww! Right at the tooth cutting age! I'm both hate and love that I work with kids and babies... I love it because then I get to play with them but at the same time I hate it because it makes me want my own so bad D: i picked up a new case and the baby is such a chunk and adorable! Makes me jealous lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey bab if u click on my picture it should take u to the page I use to upload pics from phone. U upload the pic and it gives u a hotlink forum code that I copy and paste into here.


----------



## BABTTC123

Didn't work for me.. I have a stupid windows 8 phone. I hate it. Lol I'm going to see if I can download a photo bucket app. My fiancee says that's how he gets his pics online


----------



## BABTTC123

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=632BD372B21D4B13!1340&authkey=!AO967BLlMEzwXpQ

Here is a link to my puppies pic. I used an app that came with my phone to upload it. Never knew I had it xD lol the following are some other cute pics I took

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=632BD372B21D4B13!1341&authkey=!AIGelaTPuoEduVo


https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=632BD372B21D4B13!1342&authkey=!ACaM6ezZQlLyzGQ


This last one below is a picture of all three of my dogs. 
Cookie is the Pomeranian on the left, Bo is the PitBull/Dachshund in the middle and Prince Henry is the German Shepherd on the right <3

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=632BD372B21D4B13!1317&authkey=!AHfRItrnWqxjers


----------



## Katerz

Aw he is so cute!


----------



## mumface26

Such cute pics ladies, loving them all <3<3

Had to dash out of work yesterday and to a walk in centre. I had small traces of blood in my wee :sick: and still had the awful burning sensation.
I did a sample and the nurse who saw me confirmed a uti with this dip stick thingy. I have anti biotics for 7 days. I went to bed at 9:30 last night as I felt so run down, slept til 7am and feel much better now :)
Burning feeling has stopped thank god!
Had to cancel swimming today :( but will go next week. I think im over the worst.


----------



## ghinspire22

Uti's are horrible. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## sugarpi24

Ugh that sucks mumface!! Uti's are terrible! Hope it goes away soon. 

So I triggered last night and we bd the day before...just to make sure and I wanted to last night but hubby was tired so I had to basically wake him up and make him lol but we bd :) so hopefully we catch one of our eggs!!


----------



## sugarpi24

BAB that puppy is so dang cute! :) hes gonna be spoiled!! :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Going to be? LOL He already is! :)

Mumface that really sucks about the uti.. I haven't had one that i know of but there have been times that I THINK I may have had one. Like my entire nether regions felt pressurized and it was really annoying because it wasn't painful... >_> 

And fingers are crossed sugarpi! We need another bfp soon :D


----------



## ghinspire22

I drank a ton of cranberry juice and water when I had a UTI. I also took the antibotics but definitely keep hydrated. It will really help in the long run.


----------



## nlk

UTIs definitely suck! Hope you feel better soon :hugs: Remember that the pill doesn't work when you're on antibiotics, mumface!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just want to say I still read this thread every day! lol. Want to let you know I am taking my one remaining cycle of Clomid this cycle starting tomorrow, day 2 :) Eeeek


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> Just want to say I still read this thread every day! lol. Want to let you know I am taking my one remaining cycle of Clomid this cycle starting tomorrow, day 2 :) Eeeek

I am thinking of doing this in a few months too mrs b! I never got the script filled which had 10 repeats left (expired April) but I do have 5x 50mg tabs. Have u told your doctor at all?


----------



## BABTTC123

How well does clomid work for us PCOS'ers? I'm starting to cave into my strong desire to have a baby once more rather than wait until after the wedding... My thought process is that I will gain weight while pregnant and since it is proving to be a hassle to lose it and obtain pills right now, well maybe I should just full out try and have a baby again? My dress has room for a growing belly though I doubt I would be showing at that time IF I were to get pregnant right away.. I will just continue eating healthy and working out to still make an attempt to lose weight. 
Idk.. I'm so confused right now that I just don't know what I want more.. Be thinner for wedding or get pregnant. I guess either works.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bab, you've never used clomid? I conceived Jace on my first round of 50mg a day. (The lowest dose) 
I don't ovulate or get a period on my own


----------



## BABTTC123

Well I haven't been too serious about having a baby.. I wanted one but I wanted to try it naturally first and for a while I wasn't too worried about it but now that it has been what seems like ages I want a baby so bad that I am having dreams about LABOR at night! Lol though that might also be partly caused from my recent mega cramps that have been hitting me.. I have an appointment in the morning.. I'm wide awake though because I have so many questions to ask and want to make sure I remember them all! Uggggghhhhhh


----------



## Katerz

Lily was a 2nd round clomid baby, 50mgs. Dreaming of labour?! Whaaaaat are you crazy?! I had 36hrs of it...ooowwwch!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hopeful, I just have one round left too :) I told my doctor in passing that we are keen to get started with more children, but I haven't told them I am taking the Clomid, I wasn't monitored on it before so I don't think it makes difference whether they know or not. When I said to the doctor what did I need to do with the left over last time when I got pregnant he said keep it you may need it next time.

Bab: I too conceived on my first lot of clomid last time, 50mg


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah I kept seeing it on the forum and figured that I would see what is does and then ask what everyone's success or failures were with it, so it is sounding pretty good so far :) 

And yeah... I was happy in the dreams but at the same time it hurt like hell!! The of course, I would wake up and realize I was cramping lol but still.. Normally if I'm on my period and cramping kn my sleep I will just dream of being kicked or punched there so having a labor dream is just a bit whacky xD


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Lily was a 2nd round clomid baby, 50mgs. Dreaming of labour?! Whaaaaat are you crazy?! I had 36hrs of it...ooowwwch!

I had zero labour lol
No idea what it feels like


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bab who's your appointment with? Take notes of everything u want to ask


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Lily was a 2nd round clomid baby, 50mgs. Dreaming of labour?! Whaaaaat are you crazy?! I had 36hrs of it...ooowwwch!
> 
> I had zero labour lol
> No idea what it feels likeClick to expand...

I've pretty much forgotten about the pain now! It was the lack of sleep and dehydration that got me the most! Totally worth every second.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> Hopeful, I just have one round left too :) I told my doctor in passing that we are keen to get started with more children, but I haven't told them I am taking the Clomid, I wasn't monitored on it before so I don't think it makes difference whether they know or not. When I said to the doctor what did I need to do with the left over last time when I got pregnant he said keep it you may need it next time.
> 
> Bab: I too conceived on my first lot of clomid last time, 50mg


Yeah my prob is I'm anovulatory. No period at all. So at the mo I'd say to the doc I need clomid as I'm not ovulating at all. Which he knows. But if I took clomid and didnt get preg then I'd get a period and when I go ask him for another script etc hell say when was last period and I'd say I'd just had one and he'd be like oh so you are ovulating, don't need clomid? Get what I mean lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ahhh... ive just spent the last hour reading back from when i joined this group and started clomid all the wat through lol, got my bfp on page 73.. 
saw lots of friends whove vanished along the way misskaileigh, ghdowner, skyybow etc
oh and one of the ladies who use to post around page 40-45 has a ticker saying shes having ivf today


----------



## Mikihob

My doctor told me that some women with PCOS can be Clomid resistant. After six months of Clomid, before we found out about DH's azoospermia, I only ovulated twice. I was up to 150mg doses and still not ovulating. But, I also had to use Provera to induce a period because I am annovulatory. If the HCG works on DH and his sperm production comes back, I will try Clomid again at 150mg or 200mg. 

I believe that Clomid is worth the shot. I plan on trying again even thought it didn't work before. I sure had ovulation cramps the two times I did have my period. Now I know what they feel like. :flower:


----------



## BABTTC123

Since I don't have health insurance and can't afford my old gyn, I am going to planned parenthood. They said that they would be able to do most of what a gyn could and I have used them before to do paps and get mirena, although that didn't last very long at all. Damn thing fell out :/ 
I will have to see if they can get me started on anything.. I mean it I'd PLANNED PARENTHOOD, so you would assume that they could help with that stuff lol


----------



## BABTTC123

I hope I'm not resistant D: I suppose it would be a good idea just to take the baby steps and see what happens.. There is a fertility clinic in Seattle that I can go to as well.. But considering expenses I will have to wait until after the wedding for that :'( 
Ah... I don't know what I would do without my furry babies! Getting Henry has calmed my nerves so much already! The little things he does makes me laugh and feel good.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> First dance for a wedding, something different, the beatles all you need is love.....we both beatles fans and its not mushy gushy lol!
> I want to walk down the ailse to the opening piano bit of november rain by guns n roses :)
> Dp wants a wedding cake but I want cupcakes.

Congrats on booking your wedding. Our first dance was Metallica's Nothing Else Matters. We had cupcakes on tiers for everyone and a top tier of chocolate cake for us to take home.


----------



## BABTTC123

Speaking of the top cake... Does anyone ever save that for their first anniversary?? It just seems like such a waste because it would be bad by then even if you froze it! So absolutely pointless to keep xD


----------



## nlk

I don't think fruit cake would go bad?? Idk though.

It's crazy how far everyone in this group has come. I hope all the girls trying clomid atm/soon get good results!

Had my consultation today, for IVF :) It was so good! I'm feeling a lot more positive about it all, now - the consultant was lovely, and really made me feel comfortable. My AMH levels came back at 45, which he said was off the scale :smug: average for someone my age is 15! :happydance: so that means I have a really high number of good quality eggs, allowing me to go ahead with egg sharing!

Just waiting for my bloods to come back now, which should be 4-6 weeks. They're testing for chromosomal abnormalities. After that it's the pill for 12 days, and then into the drugs! Exciting!


----------



## Katerz

SO excited for you nlk! 

We didn't keep our too tier all of our cake got eaten!


----------



## BABTTC123

Well this ended up being a waste of money. There is absolutely nothing that they can do except put me on a strong bcp to get rid of the cysts and then immediately take me off of it and TTC then. I've been crying and I can't seem to stop. :(


----------



## sugarpi24

Clomid never worked for me...I tried it for 3 cycles nothing...femera works for me! First try! :)

I don't trust planned parenthood around here...they messed up some papers when I went to them 7yrs ago and I wont go back :/ the ppl there had no clue what they were doing. But thatwas 7 yrs ago and at the one near me...hopefully the one you go to is better! :)


----------



## BABTTC123

That is fantastic news nlk! Its nice to hear all the good news.. Keeps me hopeful.


----------



## BABTTC123

They are pretty good but not very helpful where I need it apparently.


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful clomid might not give you af, it didnt with me so I took provera ad it still didnt give me af until I went on bcp :dohh: or you could just not tell the doctor about af if it comes?

My mums buying me my wedding dress :happydance: she offered, she said £400 max awwww mummeeee!!! I nearly cried when she told me lol!

I will catch up on posts a bit later......on the hop atm! 
Xxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

BABTTC123 said:


> Speaking of the top cake... Does anyone ever save that for their first anniversary?? It just seems like such a waste because it would be bad by then even if you froze it! So absolutely pointless to keep xD

Our cake was 3 layers of mudcake, white, caramel and dark choc! 
We froze the top layer and had on our anniversary with lots of cream and icecream!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Hopeful clomid might not give you af, it didnt with me so I took provera ad it still didnt give me af until I went on bcp :dohh: or you could just not tell the doctor about af if it comes?
> 
> My mums buying me my wedding dress :happydance: she offered, she said £400 max awwww mummeeee!!! I nearly cried when she told me lol!
> 
> I will catch up on posts a bit later......on the hop atm!
> Xxxx


I know the clomid made me ov so it will give me af- if u ov u have to have af.
And worried if I say I haven't had an af hell make me take provera thinking its been so long. 
Last time 4 months no af and clomid without provera worked a treat! 


That's so good about your dress- yay shopping!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

I will TRY to save my cake just for tradition lol

So I decided to call every fertility clinic and women's health clinic in this area to find out if they take payments. Seattle reproductive health does BUT just for the consultation appointment it will be $300 up front. No other place would do payments and are about just as expensive. :( I am starting to feel like I will never get the help that I need.. Today is just a bad day.

That is awesome that your mom is buying your dress mumface!! When do you plan on getting one??


----------



## BABTTC123

Do "bad" doctors still exist? Like the ones that WONT make you take every lab under the sun before prescribing you a medicine? I would like to find one of those right now. Lol


----------



## J_Lynn

Ummm hi :) Am I too old to be considered a "young" PCOSer? I'm 29 ... been dealing with this crap since around the time I was legal to drive :( Ugh. 

I saw this thread on another thread and wanted to check it out :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

J_Lynn said:


> Ummm hi :) Am I too old to be considered a "young" PCOSer? I'm 29 ... been dealing with this crap since around the time I was legal to drive :( Ugh.
> 
> I saw this thread on another thread and wanted to check it out :)


Definitely not! We've all aged a bit since this thread started lol. 
I'm 28 :)


----------



## J_Lynn

hahah yay! Yeah, the age creeps up quickly :/ I'm currently on my first cycle of femara - in my TWW now. Clomid did nothing - I ovulated the first month, and then there was nothing after that. My follicle was huge this round with femara and I even got to see the egg on the wall of my follicle at the ultrasound, so I know it happened for sure - I don't even need to wait for my blood results this month to know hahah I ovulated early, too -CD13!


----------



## BABTTC123

As long as you are under 60!  lol welcome!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

J_Lynn said:


> hahah yay! Yeah, the age creeps up quickly :/ I'm currently on my first cycle of femara - in my TWW now. Clomid did nothing - I ovulated the first month, and then there was nothing after that. My follicle was huge this round with femara and I even got to see the egg on the wall of my follicle at the ultrasound, so I know it happened for sure - I don't even need to wait for my blood results this month to know hahah I ovulated early, too -CD13!

When's af due / testing? 
Good luck! 
How long have u been ttc?


----------



## Katerz

Welcome j_lynn! 

Xxx


----------



## mumface26

Welcome j_lynn :wave: good luck I hope u catch the eggy!!

Nlk its good how things are moving for you! Keep us posted and lots of :dust:
Antibiotics so stop bcp working but with this uti im not in a hurry for dp to go anywhere near me lol!

Hopeful I was told just because I was having af didnt mean I was oving. My body geared up to ov but didbt quite get there.

Babs I hope you find help soon hun! Just please dont resort to buying clomid off the internet, I watched a show about people buying medicines online and they all turned out to be fake and made in some dirty looking building some place with rat infestations blleeuughh! Dp did mention last year to buy it online but im glad I didnt it could have made me infertile for life! 

Our cake is gna be a 2 tier fruit cake, it will be white trimmed with purple ribbon and have small pink roses iced on randomly spaced. I am yet to find a cake topper. We wont be saving nothing, not with mu greedy guests lol! I got a quote and it will cost £170 from greenhalghs bakery (think its a just a northern england shop lol) £170?? For cake?? :dohh:
And I plan to go dress hunting just before xmas as I plan to have lost most of my weight by then. 
When should u start dress hunting? My eldest sis reckons now but with 15lbs still to lose theres no point right? Im going to a bridal shop in the town I grew up in, they did all my sisters dresses, bridesmaids and mens suits so I think its right to go there. Husbamd, wife and 2 daughters run the shop and they have gowns to die for lol!


----------



## mumface26

Hey hopeful someone on our wedding list is from new south wales :) not sure which part though.
Shes an old friend of dp mum and emigrated with her hubby when she was in her 20's. She comes over once a year to visit us and her family. Hope she can make it, shes a lovely person <3


----------



## J_Lynn

BABTTC123 said:


> As long as you are under 60!  lol welcome!

HA!! Sometimes, I feel like I'm 70 - so I'm glad that doesn't count! :)




hopefulfor1st said:


> When's af due / testing?
> Good luck!
> How long have u been ttc?

I can test on the 24th, but I am going to wait until the 26 - just to make sure. Maybe even the 28th because I'm paranoid I'll do it too soon. AF should be here on the 25th. 

We've been actively TTC for over 2 years now, before that for YEARS I just didn't use any kind of BC and nothing ever happened. But - I had 2 blocked tubes, endometriosis, pre-cancerous cervical cancer cells, and PCOS. So there was no way anything was going to get through that. Oh, and I don't make fertile CM on my own so I have to take a combo of pills to try and make it so my vagina doesn't murder the sperm on it's journey


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Welcome j_lynn :wave: good luck I hope u catch the eggy!!
> 
> Nlk its good how things are moving for you! Keep us posted and lots of :dust:
> Antibiotics so stop bcp working but with this uti im not in a hurry for dp to go anywhere near me lol!
> 
> Hopeful I was told just because I was having af didnt mean I was oving. My body geared up to ov but didbt quite get there.
> 
> Babs I hope you find help soon hun! Just please dont resort to buying clomid off the internet, I watched a show about people buying medicines online and they all turned out to be fake and made in some dirty looking building some place with rat infestations blleeuughh! Dp did mention last year to buy it online but im glad I didnt it could have made me infertile for life!
> 
> Our cake is gna be a 2 tier fruit cake, it will be white trimmed with purple ribbon and have small pink roses iced on randomly spaced. I am yet to find a cake topper. We wont be saving nothing, not with mu greedy guests lol! I got a quote and it will cost £170 from greenhalghs bakery (think its a just a northern england shop lol) £170?? For cake?? :dohh:
> And I plan to go dress hunting just before xmas as I plan to have lost most of my weight by then.
> When should u start dress hunting? My eldest sis reckons now but with 15lbs still to lose theres no point right? Im going to a bridal shop in the town I grew up in, they did all my sisters dresses, bridesmaids and mens suits so I think its right to go there. Husbamd, wife and 2 daughters run the shop and they have gowns to die for lol!

I got my dress over a year before the wedding. It needed takin in round the bust and shortening slightly at the front anyway so didn't matter that I got it early. Going to my cousins wedding tomorrow, it's gonna be awful and I'll be so glad when it's over.


----------



## Mikihob

hopefulfor1st said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of the top cake... Does anyone ever save that for their first anniversary?? It just seems like such a waste because it would be bad by then even if you froze it! So absolutely pointless to keep xD
> 
> Our cake was 3 layers of mudcake, white, caramel and dark choc!
> We froze the top layer and had on our anniversary with lots of cream and icecream!Click to expand...

We kept our top tier and froze it. But it was really bad. We ate about half the slice and threw the rest away. It was not very good at all. Whoever boxed the cake left the fake and real flowers on it so that could have contributed to the bad taste. But I liked the idea of saving it and kinda reliving the wedding day in a sense. They say the first years the hardest and the cake is a celebration that you made it!


----------



## mumface26

Aww why would it be bad nexis? I love a wedding lol! 
dp reckons cupcakes are 'tacky' but I think they are different. Plus there are many kids in my family who would rather troff a cupcake than fruit cake....me included!
Also dp wasnt gna have a ring! Ok so he didnt have to wear it unless its a special occasion we are at but we have to exchange rings at the ceremony......right??!!
Im opting for a white gold band, its in argos for about £80 lol! my family say its not what you spend onn a ring its the meaning behind it. 
My engagement ring was an argos one, no more than £100 white gold but I would be gutted if anything happened and I lost it :( im just very sentimental :)

Btw argos is a catalogue shop for you usa/aus/europe bloggers :winkwink:

Think I will visit the bridal shop soon, any excuse to try a posh frock on lol!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Aww why would it be bad nexis? I love a wedding lol!
> dp reckons cupcakes are 'tacky' but I think they are different. Plus there are many kids in my family who would rather troff a cupcake than fruit cake....me included!
> Also dp wasnt gna have a ring! Ok so he didnt have to wear it unless its a special occasion we are at but we have to exchange rings at the ceremony......right??!!
> Im opting for a white gold band, its in argos for about £80 lol! my family say its not what you spend onn a ring its the meaning behind it.
> My engagement ring was an argos one, no more than £100 white gold but I would be gutted if anything happened and I lost it :( im just very sentimental :)
> 
> Btw argos is a catalogue shop for you usa/aus/europe bloggers :winkwink:
> 
> Think I will visit the bridal shop soon, any excuse to try a posh frock on lol!

It's sounding more and more like my cousins wedding is gonna be big fat gypsy style, hence why I think it'll be awful. I've got a white gold engagement ring and wedding band. I'll try and post a pic if I can. Our wedding rings were from Smooch, they come to your house and bring tonnes of sample rings for you to look at, wide range in prices. They can add engraving on the outside or inside if you like too, and they'll replate and fix them for your whole life too.


----------



## nexis

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/null_zps24acb387.jpg


----------



## nlk

Beautiful rings, nexis! That's so good, that they repair them for life, too :thumbup:

OH is out for the night, so I have the evening and the house to myself. Bliss!


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Welcome j_lynn :wave: good luck I hope u catch the eggy!!
> 
> Nlk its good how things are moving for you! Keep us posted and lots of :dust:
> Antibiotics so stop bcp working but with this uti im not in a hurry for dp to go anywhere near me lol!
> 
> Hopeful I was told just because I was having af didnt mean I was oving. My body geared up to ov but didbt quite get there.
> 
> Babs I hope you find help soon hun! Just please dont resort to buying clomid off the internet, I watched a show about people buying medicines online and they all turned out to be fake and made in some dirty looking building some place with rat infestations blleeuughh! Dp did mention last year to buy it online but im glad I didnt it could have made me infertile for life!
> 
> Our cake is gna be a 2 tier fruit cake, it will be white trimmed with purple ribbon and have small pink roses iced on randomly spaced. I am yet to find a cake topper. We wont be saving nothing, not with mu greedy guests lol! I got a quote and it will cost £170 from greenhalghs bakery (think its a just a northern england shop lol) £170?? For cake?? :dohh:
> And I plan to go dress hunting just before xmas as I plan to have lost most of my weight by then.
> When should u start dress hunting? My eldest sis reckons now but with 15lbs still to lose theres no point right? Im going to a bridal shop in the town I grew up in, they did all my sisters dresses, bridesmaids and mens suits so I think its right to go there. Husbamd, wife and 2 daughters run the shop and they have gowns to die for lol!

Give Marks and Sparks a go with the cake. We got 3 tiers and an extra block for about £70-80. We had a tier of each flavour and got my god mum to make the flowers for the top of the cake. Soooo tasty!


----------



## mumface26

Loving the rings and I will find the website for smooch :thumbup: 
Big fat jippo wedding :haha: 
today I stop picking and bitting my nails, went to bodycare before work to stock up on nail care supplies :smug: buffed them up whilst chatting to customers on calls and they feel dead soft now. Still short and stubby though!

Nlk enjoy your nlk night! Dp goes to turkey in aug for his 3rd hair transplant so.i.got tue place to.myself for 3 whole days! I plan a huge baking session lol 

Xxx


----------



## nlk

That's exactly what I'm spending my night doing, mumface! Lots of lovely baking! I'm doing my friend's wedding cake, so getting lots of practice in! :thumbup:


----------



## J_Lynn

OMG I love the idea of a jeweler coming to your house .... I wish they had something like that here in the US!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Hopeful I was told just because I was having af didnt mean I was oving. My body geared up to ov but didbt quite get there.
> 
> 
> Our cake is gna be a 2 tier fruit cake, it will be white trimmed with purple ribbon and have small pink roses iced on randomly spaced. I am yet to find a cake topper. We wont be saving nothing, not with mu greedy guests lol! I got a quote and it will cost £170 from greenhalghs bakery (think its a just a northern england shop lol) £170?? For cake?? :dohh:
> And I plan to go dress hunting just before xmas as I plan to have lost most of my weight by then.
> When should u start dress hunting? My eldest sis reckons now but with 15lbs still to lose theres no point right? Im going to a bridal shop in the town I grew up in, they did all my sisters dresses, bridesmaids and mens suits so I think its right to go there. Husbamd, wife and 2 daughters run the shop and they have gowns to die for lol!

Yup you get af if you haven't oved but u can't ov and not get af. Think about it otherwise the egg could get fertilised and implant and then u could ov again and be pregnant with 2 babies of different gestations!! It's the progesterone after ov that makes u get af- and if u don't get it and the progesterone isn't there u miscarry. 

Also I don't like fruit cake yuk, we had mudcake in our wedding cakes (pics a few pages back) it was $450

As for the dress I'd start looking now- it might encourage you in your weight loss journey!


----------



## mumface26

Our bodies are confusing arent they hopeful?

Nexis I forgot to say I love your nail lol. Thats how I want mine!

Apparantly my engagement ring isnt a real one because its not from a jewlers?? Some collegue pointes out shortly after I got engaged. Erm..... its a ring dp bought me to where as a simbol of our engagement and I love it. I asked her to describe to me a real engagement ring.....she excused herself.and said she was busy, stupid woman, prob jelous lol!


----------



## mumface26

<<------ my *not proper* engagement ring :)


----------



## sue_88

Hi ladies, gosh it's been a very long while since I popped in here to say hello, probably last Oct/Nov!!

I hope everyone is well, it's nice to see that number creep up in the title!

Only 3 weeks left here, Homebirth all planned hoping she doesn't keep me waiting too much longer.....Im ready to kiss her sweet face!

Sue X


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Our bodies are confusing arent they hopeful?
> 
> Nexis I forgot to say I love your nail lol. Thats how I want mine!
> 
> Apparantly my engagement ring isnt a real one because its not from a jewlers?? Some collegue pointes out shortly after I got engaged. Erm..... its a ring dp bought me to where as a simbol of our engagement and I love it. I asked her to describe to me a real engagement ring.....she excused herself.and said she was busy, stupid woman, prob jelous lol!

Thanks, most of my nails are that sort of length. My thumb nails are quite a bit longer though as they're a bit stronger. All of them eventually break or peel though so they don't stay long for that long. Went to a family thing this evening to meet the grooms family, they were nice but OMG my cousin is apparently having clip in extensions so her hair is longer and curling it, then on top she's having a hair bow...you know like lady gaga?? This wedding just keeps getting classier and classier. Her wedding dress is also purple, cost £26 (!) and is just a plain boring evening dress. And a completely not matching white veil. It's gonna be interesting...


----------



## Katerz

Nexis I fully expect pics of this wedding lol

Mumface my engagement ring came from choice catalogue! Wedding rings came from Egypt when we were on holiday the year before wedding they've turned gold when they should be white gold :(


----------



## nexis

Katerz said:


> Nexis I fully expect pics of this wedding lol
> 
> Mumface my engagement ring came from choice catalogue! Wedding rings came from Egypt when we were on holiday the year before wedding they've turned gold when they should be white gold :(

Oh god yeah I'll definitely be posting pics! I just cannot wait to see what the bridesmaids are gonna look like! She's had a tan too and she's rather....orange..:wacko:


----------



## Katerz

nexis said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Nexis I fully expect pics of this wedding lol
> 
> Mumface my engagement ring came from choice catalogue! Wedding rings came from Egypt when we were on holiday the year before wedding they've turned gold when they should be white gold :(
> 
> Oh god yeah I'll definitely be posting pics! I just cannot wait to see what the bridesmaids are gonna look like! She's had a tan too and she's rather....orange..:wacko:Click to expand...

Least it won't show too bad if it rubs on her dress!


----------



## nexis

Katerz said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Nexis I fully expect pics of this wedding lol
> 
> Mumface my engagement ring came from choice catalogue! Wedding rings came from Egypt when we were on holiday the year before wedding they've turned gold when they should be white gold :(
> 
> Oh god yeah I'll definitely be posting pics! I just cannot wait to see what the bridesmaids are gonna look like! She's had a tan too and she's rather....orange..:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Least it won't show too bad if it rubs on her dress!Click to expand...

True :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nexis I had hair extensions in for my wedding day :) they were clip ins. They were the 16 inch, same length as my hair but my hair is thin and I wanted lots if curls! 
Also here's my bridal
Set if I haven't showed u guys? I got my eternity ring fort birthday 2 weeks ago 

https://s11.postimg.org/4y8v6b7oz/image.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/r8wq6a4z7/image.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/6nhyedneb/image.jpg


print screen windows xp


----------



## BABTTC123

Catch up time!

Mumface- I won't buy meds online.. Too risky just as you said. Also it is never too early to shop for a dress! You can always bring it in :) 

Nexis- A gypsy wedding sounds kind of fun... But then again I wanted a Zombie wedding if I could afford it! Lol 

To every who posted ring pics!- those are all gorgeous! My engagement AND wedding band are sterling silver with black hills gold and diamonds set in them. They look great together but I have to wait until the big day to wear my band lol I will try to post a pic some time. Oh and back to mumface, I went to a jeweler but my engagement ring was only $70 and was used lol I am pretty sure my wedding band was as well... Its the meaning that counts :)

Sue- that is very exciting!! I was born at home but if/when I get pregnant I think I will want to be in a hospital just in case.. I'm always worried about some complication happening. Apparently the mid wife that was supposed to deliver me didn't make it in time and my dad had to deliver me but the umbilical cord was wrapped around my neck so everyone was apparently panicked and thought I wasn't breathing since I didn't cry either! Lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Babs and mumface, I can't believe how cheap stuff is where you are! 
There's $6,500 on that hand on the pic I just posted!


----------



## BABTTC123

Things can be just as expensive here lol I just choose not to cave into the material world. All I care is that I have something to symbolize our marriage and that I am happy :) besides, no place had what I was looking for except for the Jeweler I went to


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Nexis I had hair extensions in for my wedding day :) they were clip ins. They were the 16 inch, same length as my hair but my hair is thin and I wanted lots if curls!
> Also here's my bridal
> Set if I haven't showed u guys? I got my eternity ring fort birthday 2 weeks ago
> 
> https://s11.postimg.org/4y8v6b7oz/image.jpg
> 
> https://s11.postimg.org/r8wq6a4z7/image.jpg
> 
> https://s11.postimg.org/6nhyedneb/image.jpg
> 
> 
> print screen windows xp

I have clip in extensions to make my hair thicker too :) she's wearing them cos she keeps her hair about chin length. The curled bits at the bottom look nice but I'm just not too sure about the hair bow on top :wacko: gonna have a shower soon and start getting ready. Wedding is at 3.30 so my mum is picking us up at 3 :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs B, I keep thinking of you on your clomid round!! 
Hope the side effects are minimal for you xx

Nexis have a great time!!! 

Eek tomorrow is my last day of unemployment!!! Back to work Monday!


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mrs B, I keep thinking of you on your clomid round!!
> Hope the side effects are minimal for you xx
> 
> Nexis have a great time!!!
> 
> Eek tomorrow is my last day of unemployment!!! Back to work Monday!

Eeek good luck! 

I took lily into the office yesterday for a visit and don't feel so apprehensive about going back...HOWEVER there are soooo many changes including a new system, when I go back I've got a lot to learn lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Mrs B, I keep thinking of you on your clomid round!!
> Hope the side effects are minimal for you xx
> 
> Nexis have a great time!!!
> 
> Eek tomorrow is my last day of unemployment!!! Back to work Monday!
> 
> Eeek good luck!
> 
> I took lily into the office yesterday for a visit and don't feel so apprehensive about going back...HOWEVER there are soooo many changes including a new system, when I go back I've got a lot to learn lolClick to expand...

Only 12 hours a week thank god but still freaking


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh so after all this time of me thinking the doc said I don't need metformin, today I found my letter of diagnosis from the fertility specialist to my gp and it says "I have organized a fasting glucose test to see if Kimberley would benefit from metformin" WTF I never had a fasting glucose test!


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Oh so after all this time of me thinking the doc said I don't need metformin, today I found my letter of diagnosis from the fertility specialist to my gp and it says "I have organized a fasting glucose test to see if Kimberley would benefit from metformin" WTF I never had a fasting glucose test!

I didn't have one either, they just gave me met :wacko:

Getting ready to leave for the wedding in a bit :coffee:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/null_zpse0b16426.jpg


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ahh thanks Hopeful :) nothing out of the ordinary so far, I take it at night and haven't noticed anything different. I can't remember if I got side effects last time, think I had dodgy dreams, but I can't remember if that was just the pregnancy!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> Ahh thanks Hopeful :) nothing out of the ordinary so far, I take it at night and haven't noticed anything different. I can't remember if I got side effects last time, think I had dodgy dreams, but I can't remember if that was just the pregnancy!

It's weird I don't feel all ttc crazy about number 2 like I did number 1, it just feel like natural progression that ive got to have another! I do want to be pregnant again though I miss it! 
Hubby agrees though he says he wouldn't be too fazed if we just had Jace and I said yeah but we should start soon as then by the time we feel clucky we hopefully will be close to getting there!


----------



## J_Lynn

How is everyone doing today? Anyone doing anything for Fathers Day tomorrow? My husband is a dad (2 daughters) so I am taking him out to eat tomorrow at a fancy schmancy place lol 

Maybe someday Ill be able to celebrate the holiday out of happiness instead of obligation :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Ahh thanks Hopeful :) nothing out of the ordinary so far, I take it at night and haven't noticed anything different. I can't remember if I got side effects last time, think I had dodgy dreams, but I can't remember if that was just the pregnancy!
> 
> It's weird I don't feel all ttc crazy about number 2 like I did number 1, it just feel like natural progression that ive got to have another! I do want to be pregnant again though I miss it!
> Hubby agrees though he says he wouldn't be too fazed if we just had Jace and I said yeah but we should start soon as then by the time we feel clucky we hopefully will be close to getting there!Click to expand...

I think that hits it on the head, because we are lucky enough to have a baby already it's not something that needs to happen. Its just great if we get the chance again. With that being said I would be upset if it didn't happen but at least we have our babies  

I mentioned ttc to a friend yesterday and she asked if I was sure. I'm sure people think I am mad for wanting another already, but that's the reason I am not telling anyone else, also if it does happen, it will be kept a secret from real life until the scan, both my daughter we told our parents and my best friends before the scan. X


----------



## mumface26

Nexis you look nice and I love your fasinator :)

Hopeful im sure you will do fine at work, it will be ok but I guess your freaking because you will miss jace. Ask the doc about going on met it could give u af back :thumbup:

so excited for our wedding! Wish it was NOW!!!!


----------



## nexis

Thanks! It was from a place online, Janine Basil. Wasn't that cheap but it's lush, it says forever love on it in like an old fashion tattoo design heart with a scroll. This wedding is so bad :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.B.

J_Lynn said:


> How is everyone doing today? Anyone doing anything for Fathers Day tomorrow? My husband is a dad (2 daughters) so I am taking him out to eat tomorrow at a fancy schmancy place lol
> 
> Maybe someday Ill be able to celebrate the holiday out of happiness instead of obligation :)

We unfortunately can't afford to spoil daddy tomorrow for fathers day so we just going to be extra nice to him all day :haha:

We made him this today so he will get this and of course his card and a box of 'dad' fudge lol

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PicsArt_1371283014155_zps596804ff.jpg


----------



## sugarpi24

we are taking my dad out to eat or bringing food to him...whatever he wants since my brother isnt doing anything for him! :/ my mom is working so dad will be alone on fathers day and probably have to cook for himself. makes me mad cuz my brother can easily take my dad out or something but he is to busy! oi! hubby and i were going to celebrate our anniversary tomorrow but i dont want my dad to be alone and cook for himself on fathers day! :/ so we will just postpone our anniversary :)


----------



## nexis

My dad has always said he doesn't believe in Father's Day, he firmly believes its a holiday made up by card companies. We've always been taught to ignore it and just treat it as a normal Sunday.


----------



## Katerz

My dad isn't too fussed by it either. But we will pay him a visit tomorrow. 

I'm getting hubs a masterchef cooking book he wanted. Mil gave him a card today for Father's Day from her, fil and his siblings which I found odd.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Ahh thanks Hopeful :) nothing out of the ordinary so far, I take it at night and haven't noticed anything different. I can't remember if I got side effects last time, think I had dodgy dreams, but I can't remember if that was just the pregnancy!
> 
> It's weird I don't feel all ttc crazy about number 2 like I did number 1, it just feel like natural progression that ive got to have another! I do want to be pregnant again though I miss it!
> Hubby agrees though he says he wouldn't be too fazed if we just had Jace and I said yeah but we should start soon as then by the time we feel clucky we hopefully will be close to getting there!Click to expand...
> 
> I think that hits it on the head, because we are lucky enough to have a baby already it's not something that needs to happen. Its just great if we get the chance again. With that being said I would be upset if it didn't happen but at least we have our babies
> 
> I mentioned ttc to a friend yesterday and she asked if I was sure. I'm sure people think I am mad for wanting another already, but that's the reason I am not telling anyone else, also if it does happen, it will be kept a secret from real life until the scan, both my daughter we told our parents and my best friends before the scan. XClick to expand...


I get the same thing, a girl at work has a 1 year old and I said I just need to work 10 months to get maternity again and she thought I was mad. Ps. Look at your big girl sitting up all by herself!


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> I get the same thing, a girl at work has a 1 year old and I said I just need to work 10 months to get maternity again and she thought I was mad. Ps. Look at your big girl sitting up all by herself!

Glad I'm not the only one! I've always wanted them close together, if it happens its a bonus.

Elyssa has been sitting unaided for close to 3 months now, shes so strong (without sounding like an over proud mum) :rofl: She's learnt to crawl this weekend, she's rusty and gives up easily, but is in to everything and it wont be long until we won't be able to turn our backs at all, its bad enough with her just rolling everywhere, shes like a soldier rolling around!


----------



## StellaBella24

Have got my OH a little father's day card from bump!! A bit cheesy but oh well :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> Have got my OH a little father's day card from bump!! A bit cheesy but oh well :)

I did the same last year, our Father's Day is September though


----------



## mumface26

We visited my dad yesterday with his card and we got him some mothers do av em box set, we did it yesterday because they are going eastbourne on holiday today with some friends.
Dp dad coming today and we have got him dads army box set :)
I will be borrowing those dvds soon lol!

Aww my 6 yo nephew is been bullied at school :( my mum picks him up if my sis works a late shift and he was quiet one night, he then said someone had took his hat and ripped it :( and he had a small bump on his chin, he blamed it on a bad tackle at football but hadnt had football that day as there was no gym kit in his bag when my mum sorted his bag out, my mum said she didnt question him any further. My sis will get to the bottom of it. He is so quiet and a lovely little boy, hes so loving and id hate to think some bully was bullying him :( 
I hope he is ok.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey ladies, does anyone know what this new pcos treatment is that this girl is talking about? 
It's on a (closed) pcos group on Facebook. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/cystersunite/permalink/520703527996638/


----------



## mumface26

I cant see it as im not on fb :(
I just think weight management, good diet and exercise is the only tretment.
What kind of things does she mention?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's a clinical trial that is being run in my area apparently with a new kind of medication, just joined another group to try get more info.


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> We visited my dad yesterday with his card and we got him some mothers do av em box set, we did it yesterday because they are going eastbourne on holiday today with some friends.
> Dp dad coming today and we have got him dads army box set :)
> I will be borrowing those dvds soon lol!
> 
> Aww my 6 yo nephew is been bullied at school :( my mum picks him up if my sis works a late shift and he was quiet one night, he then said someone had took his hat and ripped it :( and he had a small bump on his chin, he blamed it on a bad tackle at football but hadnt had football that day as there was no gym kit in his bag when my mum sorted his bag out, my mum said she didnt question him any further. My sis will get to the bottom of it. He is so quiet and a lovely little boy, hes so loving and id hate to think some bully was bullying him :(
> I hope he is ok.

Lol didn't realise my little town was so popular!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's 10.20pm. 
I start work at 10am! 
And I'm up cleaning the house cos mum is coming over in morn to watch Jace while I get ready for work and take him for the day! 
My house is a pigsty and mums a clean freak lol, oh and Jace will be up for a feed around 4am lol


----------



## nexis

Found a pic showing my fascinator a bit better. Didn't really take many pics tbh. 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/null_zps2cdbb585.jpg


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh nexis you are enormous on my phone screen hahaha, I have to scroll across to see all of you! 
You look great. Love the flawless brows and liner. 
I can't do eyeliner for the life of me!


----------



## J_Lynn

sugarpi24 said:


> we are taking my dad out to eat or bringing food to him...whatever he wants since my brother isnt doing anything for him! :/ my mom is working so dad will be alone on fathers day and probably have to cook for himself. makes me mad cuz my brother can easily take my dad out or something but he is to busy! oi! hubby and i were going to celebrate our anniversary tomorrow but i dont want my dad to be alone and cook for himself on fathers day! :/ so we will just postpone our anniversary :)

That's what we did - we surprised my dad completely and took him to lunch for Fathers Day :) He was tearing up and asking how he deserves his daughters surprising him like that :) It was sweet. My brother was killed in November, so I figured we absolutely under no circumstances should miss spending this Fathers Day with him - I live almost 5 hours away, but I made sure we took the day trip and got there to spend a few hours with him. It made his day :)


----------



## BABTTC123

So yesterday was supposed to be the big day for us to begin cleaning my fiance's moms old house. Come to find out the squatter is still there and now REFUSES to leave. On top of that he was selling Riley's moms old belongings! Those are in a trust so are his property now. We had to call the cops but all they did was tell the guy to stop selling the stuff there and told us to take things to court. I'm pretty pissed about it. 
Well on a lighter note. Yesterday was my dads birthday and today is fathers day! I still have his presents but since I am low on cash already for the month I don't have a way to get it out to him :( trying to convince him to meet me somewhere close lol


----------



## nexis

Thanks hopeful :) some people think I shouldn't pencil in my brows but they're quite light naturally so I prefer to have them darker and defined.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I know I always think something is happening and it never does, but I just had ewcm for the first time in my life! It stretched across 3 fingers and that's never happened before, and I was in the shower so it was pretty thick for me to notice it. Haven't bd for 2-3 days so can't be "leftovers" weird because yesterday my nipples were leaking and i havent bf for 2 months so thought it must be something hormonal, did an opk and it was completely negative! Surely ewcm means body is trying to ovulate or doing so but then that opk is confusing....! 
Ps 3 hours til work time, so nervous!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Is this your first day back to work hopeful?x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> Is this your first day back to work hopeful?x

Yes. 
I'm just going to be working mon 10-5 and thurs night 3-9pm
Jace will have a day a week with each of his nannies! 
I wasn't going to go back but 3 weeks ago we decided would be best. I'm not entitled to any maternity / government payments anymore and we think it would be able to survive on one wage but it would be tight.


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Is this your first day back to work hopeful?x
> 
> Yes.
> I'm just going to be working mon 10-5 and thurs night 3-9pm
> Jace will have a day a week with each of his nannies!
> I wasn't going to go back but 3 weeks ago we decided would be best. I'm not entitled to any maternity / government payments anymore and we think it would be able to survive on one wage but it would be tight.Click to expand...

Good luck  my maternity runs out next week. I am having a month holiday before I return lol x


----------



## StellaBella24

Goodluck going back to work Hopeful.xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm so nervous I feel like its my first day lol, even though I've worked there 4 years! Don't know why, It's such a cruisey job I just work counter at a cd / DVD store so its not like i even need to use my brain! lol. And theres no uniform / dress code so im just wearing trackies haha. Taking some pictures incase I see some regulars and they ask about Jace lol. 
Argh I'm so nervous I'm in the toilet every 10 mins lol.


----------



## J_Lynn

Girls who've been pregnant - did y'all experience the implantation bleeding or no?


----------



## Mrs.B.

J_Lynn said:


> Girls who've been pregnant - did y'all experience the implantation bleeding or no?

I didn't x


----------



## Mrs.B.

How'd it go hopeful? X


----------



## Katerz

I didn't have IB.

11:45 last night I was chasing a frog around my house TWICE! Flippin cat!!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> I didn't have IB.
> 
> 11:45 last night I was chasing a frog around my house TWICE! Flippin cat!!

Lol! Mil cat does things like that. He bought a huge magpie home once.
His presents goes in a gift bag (nappy sack) then into the big present box (wheelie bin)


----------



## mumface26

How did work go hopeful? 
Just paid the deposit on our wedding. The date is officially ours!!
26th July 2014 I will have a husband :wedding: :happydance:


----------



## Katerz

Yay how exciting mumface! New ticker!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Only 1 in 5 women get implantation bleeding 

Work was ok, just felt.... Beneath me lol. Not as important as being home with my boy. And it shit me leaving work and going to mums in peak hour traffic to get him after! 
Will enjoy my day with him more tomorrow though.

Also I'm very excited I've been in contact with this lady through her fbook group and going to call her tomorrow to discuss my eligibility for the pcos study the uni is doing! It's a Facebook attachment so ill try copy and paste the info on it...


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful even on bcp my hormones are still a bit funky. 1 week into this new bcp I dried up, this weekend I have had af style cramps and last couple days ive had lots of cm :wacko:
But I hope your ewcm means something xxxx


----------



## mumface26

I will do a new ticker when I get chance :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Tell me what you think girls! Would you do it?? Gonna call her tomorrow 


Pcos and the effects of diet, exercise and naturopathy study. 

You are invited to participate in a study conducted by Susan Arentz, PhD candidate at the University of Western Sydney, Centre for Complementary Medicine Research.

This study is about overweight women with PCOS who are trying to regulate their menstrual cycle and improve their fertility. The purpose is to investigate the role of naturopathy (herbal medicine + a consultation with a naturopath), in addition to diet and exercise, to find out whether or not naturopathy can improve physical characteristics, menstrual regularity and fertility.


What does the study involve?
The study involves your participation in a 12 week exercise and healthy eating program, with the possibility of also taking herbal medicine tablets and meeting with a naturopath once a month.

You will be randomly assigned to one of two groups; diet and exercise or diet and exercise plus naturopathy. You cannot choose which group you would like to be in.

The diet and exercise program will be supervised by a qualified exercise physiologist and designed according to the latest evidence based guideline for women with PCOS. It recommends a healthy diet and exercising for 150-180 minutes per week.

This study involves 2 face to face exercise sessions, at week 1 and week 12, and home based exercises with weekly contact by email or telephone with an exercise physiologist or researcher. A specific exercise program will be prescribed which includes 150 minutes of exercise per week. You will be required to monitor your exercise using a pedometer to record your weekly physical activity and monitor your progress as well as a diary to keep record.

The diary will also contain space for you to record your menstrual cycle details like the first day of your period. Ovulation tests will also be given to you and may be used to confirm when you are fertile or the first and second part of your cycle.

The diary will be explained in detail at the beginning of the trial. You will be interviewed to confirm your suitability and asked questions about your menstrual cycle and lifestyle habits. The same questions will be asked at the end of the trial. There are 2 questionnaires at the beginning and end of the trial. These address PCOS and how you are feeling.

You may be allocated to a group which also receives naturopathy. Naturopathy involves taking 3 herbal medicine tablets each day, plus another 2 tablets daily before ovulation.

The use of herbal medicine is common practice for women with PCOS, women trying to improve their menstrual regulation and well-being and get pregnant. The naturopathic consultation will take place at a consultation room at the university or by telephone for half an hour to provide individualised information and support.




How much time will the study take?
Overall the study will take 12 weeks. The questionnaires should take about 20 minutes. The trial entry interview will take about 40 minutes. Each week will involve at least 150 minutes of home based exercises plus email contact. If you are allocated to the naturopathy group, 30 minutes every 4 weeks at Complemed or by telephone.

If you have an irregular menstrual cycle you may be invited to do a blood test at Douglas Hanly Moir at the conclusion of the trial which will take about half an hour depending on where you live and the location of the blood collection rooms for blood tests.

Will the study benefit me?

Being on the study may help you lose weight and improve symptoms associated with PCOS including your menstrual regularity.

Will the study involve any discomfort for me?
The exercise will be supervised by a qualified exercise physiologist and tailored to individual characteristics however some people may find exercise uncomfortable.

You will be supported and monitored throughout the 12 week exercise program. Warm up and cool down stretching may reduce muscular pain from exercise as can drinking water, however with any improvement of body composition, there may be some muscular discomfort. If this occurs please immediately inform the exercise physiologist and exercises will be adjusted accordingly.

Some people experience side effects from herbal medicine such as nausea or headaches. These symptoms are usually temporary and subside if the dose of the herbal medicine is reduced, however if side effects are overwhelming or you cannot manage to take the herbal medicine, please contact the researcher Susan Arentz on the number or email below.

If you find that you are feeling upset or distressed because of, or during the trial, please contact the researcher Susan Arentz. Alternatively if you feel more comfortable the free telephone counselling service Lifeline on 13 11 14 or contact your GP.

Susan Arentz 0403 044 247 or email [email protected].

How is this study being paid for?

The study is being supported by funds for Susan Arentz to complete her PhD. The herbal medicine tablets are being provided by Mediherb Australia.

Will anyone else know the results?
All aspects of the study, including results, will be confidential and only the researchers will have access to information on participants. Results will be presented as part of a manuscript for publication. Participants in the trial will receive a copy of the manuscript by e-mail or mail.
Can I withdraw from the study? Participation is entirely voluntary: you are not obliged to be involved and, if you do participate, you can withdraw at any time without giving any reason and without any consequences.

Can I tell other people about the study?

Yes, you can tell other people about the study by providing them with the chief investigator's contact details. They can contact the chief investigator to discuss their participation in the research project and obtain an information sheet.

What if I require further information?

When you have read this information, Susan Arentz will discuss it with you further and answer any questions you may have. If you would like to know more at any stage, please feel free to contact Susan Arentz PhD candidate.

What if I have a complaint?

This study has been approved by the University of Western Sydney Human Research Ethics Committee. The Approval number is H9407.

If you have any complaints or reservations about the ethical conduct of this research, you may contact the
Ethics Committee through the Office of Research Services on Tel +61 2 4736 0229 Fax +61 2 4736 0013 or email [email protected].


----------



## hopefulfor1st

One woman in the study got her 1st period in 13 years!!! She's in a wheelchair and all her exercises were tailored to arms only yet she still lost centimeters off her body. Her main dietary changes were cutting out fast food, soft drinks and eating lots of fish!


----------



## nexis

I can't say that I really have much faith in naturopathy or holistic "medicine" but taking part in the study can only be beneficial. Even if you're just in the exercise and diet group, you're gonna be spurred on to do all the exercises and eat well which will be good for you in the long run :)


----------



## Katerz

Sounds like you'll have loads of monitoring and support Hopeful, its worth a shot! :thumbup:


----------



## nlk

congrats on booking your wedding, mumface! It will be here before you know it :happydance:

Hopeful, I think the study sounds good - I didn't really think that natural things could help, but after 4 months of acupuncture I got my first natural AF in about 7 years! and I'm spotting again now, so that means I've had a 60 day cycle and now a 55 day cycle...whatever it's doing, it's doing something, and giving me my cycles back :thumbup: Put it this way, it can't really hurt, can it?! It's exercise and diet! it just depends on how willing you are to continue it for three months.


----------



## J_Lynn

That sounds like a great plan - I would do it if it were here in the states!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I figured at least the dietitician is specialized in pcos and can guide me in foods to eat and avoid!


----------



## Aein

Hey,

how are you all dears??
i'm here after a long long time ... dun know wt was discussed in previous post

here in Karachi, i visit my sister's gynea, one famous name of city.. she advised me for Laproscopy ...

please suggest me what i do?? 
when it can be done, is it long procedure or not? 
bed rest needed or what ... please please suggest me


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful go for it! I think it will do you well and it helps other pcos'rs out too!

Aein a laparoscopy will check for blocked and damaged tubes and check for endometreoses. Its asmall.opp you will be asleep for, prob about 45mins max. not much discomfort other than trapped wind afterwards. Good luck! Xxx


----------



## nlk

Aein, I agree with mumface. It's not a massive procedure, and you recover quite quickly. It would be a good idea to go for it, because at least then you know that there are no other issues stopping you from getting your bfp!


----------



## Mikihob

Aein I had a laparoscopy done December of 2008 and I only had slight pains the first night and then it was only a dull ache for a couple of days. I was back on my feet right away and didn't have any lingering pain her complications. I would do it again in a heartbeat if I had too, especially because it's less invasive and less painful than other fertility tests. 

Good luck with the laparoscopy hon!! :hugs:


----------



## StellaBella24

Hopeful...sounds really good as long as ur prepared for the committment, diet AND exercise! May be intense!!
Herbal got me my bfp...i used agnus castus. 
Go for it!!


----------



## mumface26

Let us know what type of diet and exercise you will be doing hopeful, it might be helpful to some of us :)


----------



## Katerz

Nice to hear from you aien! :wave:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm all booked in to speak to the lady doing the pcos study on the 29th :) 
Also to add to my symptom spotting. On top if yesterday's ewcm I have had really itchy boobs today!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

This is the darkest opk I've ever had! 
I know its not positive and there's a good chance it won't get there but I'm happy my body is TRYING 

https://s13.postimg.org/7gqlymecn/image.jpg
free screenshot software


----------



## laurabe

OPKs are bugging me right now. this is my first natural cycle after 6months on clomid and my opks were getting darker but not quite positive but they are getting lighter and lighter now. I've not had any O pain. don't know if I've missed it or not. hope I'm not in for a long cycle


----------



## sugarpi24

I know the Smiley OPK's are more expensive but i love them! It takes all the guessing out of if your ovulating or not. i do not like IC's! for some reason when i take the pregnancy IC's there is always a line! but im not really pregnant...gets my hopes up...so im not testing this cycle...figure if my period comes it comes... :( we have so much going on right now with the house i almost wouldnt want to be pregnant right now...but then i hope i am cuz ive been waiting forever for this it seems like! lol Hope you guys ovulate and get positive OPK's soon Laura & Hopeful!! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah I know ics are crap but since I'm not actually trying to get pregnant I'm just monitoring what's going on I thought they're ok! I don't know why I buy them but they're only a couple of dollars for 60


----------



## laurabe

i ran out of smiley ones yesterday. :-/

ive been testing twice a day with smileys and cheapies lol. just dont want to miss it.


----------



## sugarpi24

i know it suck they are so cheap!! lol its like 50 for $5!!!! YES!!! ILL TAKE IT! but then it has its disappointments :/ but hey whatever works. :) its good that your monitoring your cycle before your actually trying that way you get into the swing of things and know what your body is doing! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Haha- anyone else planning their Xmas shopping yet?


----------



## Katerz

Lol I haven't even planned this weeks food shop!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Lol I haven't even planned this weeks food shop!

All the stores here do massive toy sales end of June with 6 month layby til Xmas


----------



## Katerz

Today I am stupidly excited that I have picked strawberries from my garden and they taste delish!


----------



## sugarpi24

CHRISTMAS SHOPPING?!?! lol my hubby and i dont usually do that til like October or November. :) In november right after thanksgiving we have "Black Friday" idk if you guys have that where you guys are or not....its where most stores open at midnight and have HUGE sales! Ppl have even killed over items! Its crazy! I dont go but my parents go every year. 

I LOVE strawberries!!! Ive been eating alot of fruit here lately! Also i just figured out after ALL these years of HATING green peppers...i LOVE them! lol dunno why its changed but they are awesome! Hubby is proud! Im usually VERY picky! :)


----------



## Katerz

I think I was told once your taste buds change from time to time I don't know how much truth is in it though!


----------



## J_Lynn

sugarpi24 said:


> CHRISTMAS SHOPPING?!?! lol my hubby and i dont usually do that til like October or November. :) In november right after thanksgiving we have "Black Friday" idk if you guys have that where you guys are or not....its where most stores open at midnight and have HUGE sales! Ppl have even killed over items! Its crazy! I dont go but my parents go every year.
> 
> I LOVE strawberries!!! Ive been eating alot of fruit here lately! Also i just figured out after ALL these years of HATING green peppers...i LOVE them! lol dunno why its changed but they are awesome! Hubby is proud! Im usually VERY picky! :)

I was brilliant and decided that I was going to get a little part time seasonal job at the mall to get out of the house - yeah, working retail for the first time in your life at the mall over Christmas is NOT smart. Black Friday was like the most ridiculous thing I had ever encountered. I never shop on Black Friday, so I literally had no clue what I was in for. I was so dumb for thinking that was a good idea LOL


----------



## nexis

J_Lynn said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> CHRISTMAS SHOPPING?!?! lol my hubby and i dont usually do that til like October or November. :) In november right after thanksgiving we have "Black Friday" idk if you guys have that where you guys are or not....its where most stores open at midnight and have HUGE sales! Ppl have even killed over items! Its crazy! I dont go but my parents go every year.
> 
> I LOVE strawberries!!! Ive been eating alot of fruit here lately! Also i just figured out after ALL these years of HATING green peppers...i LOVE them! lol dunno why its changed but they are awesome! Hubby is proud! Im usually VERY picky! :)
> 
> I was brilliant and decided that I was going to get a little part time seasonal job at the mall to get out of the house - yeah, working retail for the first time in your life at the mall over Christmas is NOT smart. Black Friday was like the most ridiculous thing I had ever encountered. I never shop on Black Friday, so I literally had no clue what I was in for. I was so dumb for thinking that was a good idea LOLClick to expand...

We get sales on in the run up to Christmas, but nothing like Black Friday! Haha I was watching a programme about all the crazy injuries that people have had while mowing over each other to get the deals. The only thing we have that's called Black Friday is the last Friday that people are in work before Christmas. They all typically go out drinking from like midday into the early hours. Apparently it's not fun to be a paramedic or working in A&E that day!


----------



## sugarpi24

lol yeah im scared to go shopping on that day! plus i think id just punch some of the stupid ppl! :) could you imagine working at one of those stores during black friday?! oi! 

So we are putting a new roof on in the fall! super excited! so thatll give us sometime to work on saving money for it. Plus we will be replacing a couple of our windows too and maybe even gutting our bathroom...we only need a new toilet and facet for the bathroom...then we have everything. we havent taken showers in like 3 yrs!!! just baths! it sucks! but once we redo the bathroom we will have a shower and a bathtub!! so excited! :)


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Haha- anyone else planning their Xmas shopping yet?

Yesss funnily enough we were talking bout xmas this weekend and invited my parents for dinner lol! So its me, dp, dp parents and my parents all together for xmas dinner :)
And I have a menu planned already complete with timings lol!


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> CHRISTMAS SHOPPING?!?! lol my hubby and i dont usually do that til like October or November. :) In november right after thanksgiving we have "Black Friday" idk if you guys have that where you guys are or not....its where most stores open at midnight and have HUGE sales! Ppl have even killed over items! Its crazy! I dont go but my parents go every year.
> 
> I LOVE strawberries!!! Ive been eating alot of fruit here lately! Also i just figured out after ALL these years of HATING green peppers...i LOVE them! lol dunno why its changed but they are awesome! Hubby is proud! Im usually VERY picky! :)
> 
> I was brilliant and decided that I was going to get a little part time seasonal job at the mall to get out of the house - yeah, working retail for the first time in your life at the mall over Christmas is NOT smart. Black Friday was like the most ridiculous thing I had ever encountered. I never shop on Black Friday, so I literally had no clue what I was in for. I was so dumb for thinking that was a good idea LOLClick to expand...
> 
> We get sales on in the run up to Christmas, but nothing like Black Friday! Haha I was watching a programme about all the crazy injuries that people have had while mowing over each other to get the deals. The only thing we have that's called Black Friday is the last Friday that people are in work before Christmas. They all typically go out drinking from like midday into the early hours. Apparently it's not fun to be a paramedic or working in A&E that day!Click to expand...

My BIL is a paramedic and he gets call outs for lots of attempted suicides around xmas amd new year....apparantly theres a certain way to slit your wrists and hang yourself.
Hes gone more senior in his job recently so hes mannaged to book the next 4 xmas days off.


----------



## ghinspire22

Strawberries are an excellent source of Vitamin C which is really good for you. It helps collagen production in your body and when you're pregnant for you baby. It also helps you absorb iron and studies show that Vitamin C also helps prevent membranes from rupturing and premature labor.

Just some food for thought. :)


----------



## sugarpi24

My grandparents just came up from Florida (they live here during the summer and Florida during the winter) and we just had our Christmas! Its Christmas in June! :)


----------



## mumface26

I do agree taste buds do change.
Before I met dp I NEVER ate spicy curries, veg, salad or fruit. I had a pretty boring diet but was so much slimmer lol!
Now I will eat anything. Dp mum is part italian and her cooking is amazing. If we have spag bol I wont touch the dolmio jars I have to make it her way or no way. Her lasagne is huge and to die forand shes great at left over one pot wonders :) 
Yum yum now im hungry :)


----------



## nexis

AF is here and it's a bad one, so I've spent the day crocheting hats and watching wrestling. Got my hot water bottle and all cosy on the sofa :) I've joined that group on Facebook too, there's some interesting articles posted on there, one study has shown that metformin has an anti ageing effect and may be useful as a cancer treatment too. It's amazing all the things drugs can do aside from what thy were actually made to help with. I'm just glad someone found it was useful for PCOS and not just diabetes!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> AF is here and it's a bad one, so I've spent the day crocheting hats and watching wrestling. Got my hot water bottle and all cosy on the sofa :) I've joined that group on Facebook too, there's some interesting articles posted on there, one study has shown that metformin has an anti ageing effect and may be useful as a cancer treatment too. It's amazing all the things drugs can do aside from what thy were actually made to help with. I'm just glad someone found it was useful for PCOS and not just diabetes!

I've got about 4 pcos pages on fbook, just gotta check they are closed groups and not public!


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> AF is here and it's a bad one, so I've spent the day crocheting hats and watching wrestling. Got my hot water bottle and all cosy on the sofa :) I've joined that group on Facebook too, there's some interesting articles posted on there, one study has shown that metformin has an anti ageing effect and may be useful as a cancer treatment too. It's amazing all the things drugs can do aside from what thy were actually made to help with. I'm just glad someone found it was useful for PCOS and not just diabetes!
> 
> I've got about 4 pcos pages on fbook, just gotta check they are closed groups and not public!Click to expand...

The one I joined is Cysters Unite. It's a closed group, no way I would have joined a public one lol don't need all my friends knowing all my PCOS goings on :haha:


----------



## nexis

Ladies, you should all read this. It explains so much for me, there's symptoms mentioned that I have that I had a no idea were to do with PCOS. 

https://www.thesurreyparkclinic.co.uk/polycystic-ovaries.php


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Haha! 

https://s24.postimg.org/dcsaxsa9h/image.jpg
image hosting over 10mb


----------



## J_Lynn

omg how did you find that picture? I need that, and I can't save it from here!


----------



## J_Lynn

Ok, I totally found it - and seriously, this one is epically amazing as well!! 

https://www.creatingafamily.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/bingo-2.jpg


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol thanks hopeful and J Lynn! :) those are pretty funny! Hubby liked them too!! 

Ive been getting cramping in my hip region!! :( dunno why.


----------



## sugarpi24

I ding think I yoke you guys this but it was funny...my hubby for the longest time thought you could have sex and then take a test the next day and know your pregnant! Lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Anyone know anything about Inositol?? I have been looking up home remedies about how to manage PCOS and TTC with it and this was listed as something to try.. Here is the link that I found but if anyone has first hand knowledge bit would be awesome to hear about!

https://altmedicine.about.com/od/herbsupplementguide/a/Inositol.htm

Also this is the link that referred me to it

https://gettingpregnantwithpcos.org/

I am going crazy and obsessing again! :( Still no AF and still no bfp. My AF has gone crazy again. Ugh...


----------



## Mrs.B.

sugarpi24 said:


> I ding think I yoke you guys this but it was funny...my hubby for the longest time thought you could have sex and then take a test the next day and know your pregnant! Lol

I'm sure my hubby still thinks this now! Or that you can get pregnant at any time in the cycle. I try not to give him the details as l don't think he need to know lol


----------



## J_Lynn

Yeah I had to explain to my husband that it takes like a week after sex to actually even "be" pregnant. And that's why it takes so long before you can test - you gotta wait for the sperm to wine and done the egg and then give a few days for the hangover to go away before they decide if they'll let you know or not.

He seemed to understand then haha

He also last night asked when I could test and I told him "I'm probably just going to wait for a while to see if AF shows up because I don't feel regnant and by now I would think there would be something telling me you may be knocked up" and he said "no one knows they're pregnant within two weeks, that's impossible anyway for like a month" 

I wanted to say "just because your slant ex didn't know she was pregnant because she didn't want to be anyway doesn't mean all wome. Are like her" but I didn't be aide I know he didn't mean it like that - I just took it that way lol I said "good ball some women have symptoms right after implantation!" So I schooled him a bit :) haha


----------



## ghinspire22

Toured the hospital yesterday. I can't believe in a few months I will be there..ahh!


----------



## sugarpi24

yeah hubby and i both thought you could get pregnant at anytime...this was before i started doing research. its crazy to think that ppl with one night stands or forget to wear protect one night end up pregnant...its like what are the chances?! 

ghin-thats exciting!!! did you like the hospital? 

hubby and i are celebrating our anniversary tomorrow. excited!!! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah my hubby thought that too, have sex anytime in cycle and do a test next day lol. It really sux how if u miss the boat it's a whole month (or more) til u get another shot!


----------



## BABTTC123

Silly boys  don't they remember sex ed? Lol my fiancee is the same way. He figured that it could happen at any time between AF and keeps telling me that I can get pregnant even though I am not having AF. Most guys are so touchy about talking about lady stuff that they just don't want know anything that is happening lol


----------



## mumface26

My dp is pretty easy to talk to about af and stuff. Which is suprising considering hes an only child and of course male lol! He even researched clomid and pcos when we began ttc :)

Have you got date for your c section yet ghin?

Ladies, I may have asked this ages ago but any tips on looking after oily pcos skin? I use witch foaming face wash twice a day and exfoliate on a sunday. I have an oily tzone by lunch time. I rarely get spots.
Im on my way home and cant wait to wash my face it feel ick :sick:


----------



## mumface26

Off topic but......
Me and my bezzie are back writing again and are penning a drama. Cant give much away but we basically want to fid out if a pregnant mum take heroin during pregnancy we know the bub wouod be very sick at birth but would he be taken into care and the mum prosecuted?
We want to write that her parents take the baby but unsure of the actual facts!

Totes off topic but I have got right into writing again! My writers block is cured :):)


----------



## BABTTC123

Yes the baby would be taken away if they had suspected drug use and they tested the babies feces and it came back positive. Or at least this is how it goes where I live. Here, the child would be placed in a foster home and the parent would have to go through treatment and participate in several services to be able to get the baby back, but that doesn't guarantee it. She would have visits with the child to show if she is even capable of caring for it and of course needs to stay clean. 
In most cases where the parent is using, the baby is born addicted to the drug so they would take the baby and have to wean it off of the drug, which means that they would need to give it small amounts of methadone until it is safe to fully cut the baby off from it :( otherwise the baby could die from the shock of withdrawal. 
I sadly get to see this happen frequently and it pisses me off that any kother would choose her satisfaction over her babies health.


----------



## Katerz

I use Freederm mumface it's pretty good.

My cousins were in and out of foster care all their lives due to my aunt being on drugs but they weren't taken away at birth, I don't know if she did drugs whilst pregnant or if it was heroin? My family are pretty shady about her past!


----------



## nexis

They'd be taken away. My cousin is adopted, her parents were both heroin addicts and she was taken away at birth as neither of them had any interest in getting clean.

On the topic of bad PCOS skin, mine is HORRENDOUS at the moment. I've always had trouble with spots, and I used to get zineryt from the doctor. Was fab for years and years but then stopped being so effective and I was switched to different stuff...which made me come out in really bad spots :( I've obviously stopped using that and I'm back on zineryt for now which is helping but not as much as it should. I'm gonna go back to the doctor but I'm pretty sure she said the last time that the only other treatment was tablets which I couldn't use while TTC.


----------



## sugarpi24

i usually dont break out at all! my skin is soooo dry i get dry patches on my face and my legs itch all the time cuz they are so dry....but here the past week or so ive noticed acne EVERYWHERE! :/ also have been having some pressure in my front abdomen area where my ovaries are...not sure if its gas...or what! but it hurts! i hope i dont have cysts :(


----------



## nexis

sugarpi24 said:


> i usually dont break out at all! my skin is soooo dry i get dry patches on my face and my legs itch all the time cuz they are so dry....but here the past week or so ive noticed acne EVERYWHERE! :/ also have been having some pressure in my front abdomen area where my ovaries are...not sure if its gas...or what! but it hurts! i hope i dont have cysts :(

I have the worst dry skin on my legs! It's all on my shins, and it itches quite a bit but if it gets really cold it actually hurts :( the doctor told me it was eczema, but I occasionally get a small patch of that on my arm and my legs look nothing like that. It's not red or raised at all just super dry and flaky. I used to have aqueous cream but that stung so bad. Now I have doublebase emollient shower gel and I use that when I've shaved my legs as they're usually worse after that but it doesn't stop them from being dry otherwise.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So.... Has anyone noticed there's not many of us stil visiting here? Lol


----------



## mumface26

Thanka guys, we were writing that the mother bricks it and abandons her baby in the hospital leaving her parents left with it.

Yeah ive noticed we havent had many newbies recently.
Im waiting to try but I still like popping on here and reading any updates from anyone :)
Kinda like it on here.

Just asked my 3 nieces to be bridesmaids and they are so excited! They will be 13,11 and 10 when we get married. The 11 yo was like "will I have to wear a dress?" she a bit of a tom boy so.i said yes then she said "ok seen as your my fave auntie I will but im getting changed for the party at the night"


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all! I still check here daily :) 
But all I have to write about is pregnancy stuff which i'm never sure if people still ttc'ing want to hear about :-/

Well heres my latest...

Had our first antenatal class this week...informative but made it all very real and therefore scary! 
I think our little lady may have inherited Daddy's long legs as they have been up under my right rib all weekend.
4 and a half weeks left at work!!! So dont want to be there anymore, my head is in baby mode not lesson planning and marking books mode now


----------



## nlk

I don't mind whether we have loads of newbies or not. I think it's nice that the same people still come in here! And I only really update the bfp count for those who keep posting in here...otherwise I end up having to constantly keep up with anyone who just posts as a one off in here! I try to keep posting in here, but it's hard being the only one going through ivf right now :/

As for the acne stuff, I've had really bad spots on the top of my back recently...can't seem to get rid of them! I use about three different creams on my face, and that seems to keep most of them away...I occasionally get some, and it's more that my skin seems quite bumpy and uneven!


----------



## StellaBella24

Nlk...i also suffer from back acne and as strange as this may sound i noticed that the more i wash, the worse they are. So i give myself a couple of days a week off from washing my back and it helps! 

I find that a bath that is not too full means i can wash the rest of me but if i sit upright a little, my back isnt submerged in the water. I think a little natural skin oil helps them. Maybe its just coincidence but worth a go?!


----------



## nlk

Yeah I tried that...I thought that might have been the issue, but it doesn't seem to have helped! I'm thinking I might try using my face wash on my back...surely that would work?! Just hard to reach :haha:


----------



## StellaBella24

Oh shame! Yes that would be hard to reach :) 
At least face acne can be covered a little with make up but back acne makes me so self conscious especially in summer clothes


----------



## nexis

I wear quite a lot of makeup anyway, but having to put loads Moreno at the mo to cover up all the spots. Some of them are just the big like lump ones that never some of anything and the rest are quite bad whiteheads :( got myself a new light up makeup mirror today so it's easier to do it in the morning. The old one I had all the bulbs had gone and I can't get replacements so got an LED one from argos with vouchers :)


----------



## J_Lynn

I use the AcneFree brand from Walgreens/CVS - it's been the only thing ever that has worked for me. ProActive, prescriptions - nothing worked. AcneFree is cheaper, and it works amazingly well.


----------



## nlk

I was gonna try proactive, think I might not bother anymore! Glad you have found something that works :thumbup:

Nexis, that's what a lot of mine are like...just lumps! Almost like cysts? Horrible. And painful! :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've had those cyst like ones on my face.... Sooooo painful! I wish mine would all move on to my back easier to hide there!


----------



## J_Lynn

Well ............
 



Attached Files:







positice.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sugarpi24

well nothing!! there is definitely something there :) I hope this is your BFP jlynn!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Thank you!!! Me too!! I seriously didn't think would ever happen... I emailed my dr and he just emailed me back and is going to call me first thing in the morning to get a plan of action together. Oh my goodness I am freaking out right now!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

lol That is sooo awesome!! keep us updated!!! how long have you guys been TTC?


----------



## Katerz

Weeeell would you look at that!! It's been a while since those bfp numbers have changed let's hope this is a big bfp breakthrough!

Eeeeeeeeeee!! Xx


----------



## J_Lynn

sugarpi24 said:


> lol That is sooo awesome!! keep us updated!!! how long have you guys been TTC?

Actively with my current husband, 2.5 years. Not including the time NTNP before we started seeing the dr.

My ex husband and I were NTNP for 4 years - but the dr told me I would never get pregnant with PCOS so not to get hopeful. So I just let it go and we never really tried. So for the last many years I thought I couldn't get pregnant. The path we've been on the last couple years is in my siggy. Per-cancerous cervical cells made me have to have a LEEP, two blocked tubes, endometriosis, PCOS, and not creating fertile cervical mucus on my own - it's been a crummy journey. But we hit it hard and did everything we could as quickly as we could do it. Going damn near broke in the process but never regretting it for a second

I'm 29, 30 in November and I said I wanted to have a child when I was 30 because that's just what my personal goal was. Looks like maybe it may happen after all :) I really hope this is real and that it sticks!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Wow I really hope it sticks too!!! I'm hoping for you!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats J_Lynn!!! :D


----------



## mumface26

Congratulations jlynn! Keep us updated!
Lots and lots of sticky vibes!!!

:happydance: :hugs: <3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats j Lynn! 
Beautiful bfp, you don't even have to squint to see that! 
How many dpo are u? Is AF OFFICIALLY late yet?!
Bfps tend to come in 3s around here :) who's next?! (NLK I bet!!)


----------



## nlk

Congrats, J-lynn!

Hopeful, you're right...they do tend to come in three's! If it is me, it won't be for a good few weeks...until I start the ivf stuff! Maybe I'll be one of those people that gets a bfp whilst waiting?! I can dream! :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> Congrats, J-lynn!
> 
> Hopeful, you're right...they do tend to come in three's! If it is me, it won't be for a good few weeks...until I start the ivf stuff! Maybe I'll be one of those people that gets a bfp whilst waiting?! I can dream! :haha:


The ivf process is happening fast isn't it? I thought it was within next few weeks


----------



## J_Lynn

This morning I just took another test and the line is there but it's more faint - my friend says its probably because I have been up peeing every 1.5 hours because I drank like 2 gallons of water last night while I was taking the other tests lol

So, I will know for sure tonight at the doctor - I am so excited. I hope I didn't get a whole batch of faulty tests that are all kicking out false positives! Knowing my luck.....hahaha 

Thanks though ladies :) and AF is not due for another 2 days, well I guess at the least tomorrow. I'm on CD27 today. Usually my cycles have been between 28-30 days for the last 6 months. :)


----------



## J_Lynn

PS - PCOS, you can suck it!!! hahah


----------



## hopefulfor1st

J_Lynn said:


> This morning I just took another test and the line is there but it's more faint - my friend says its probably because I have been up peeing every 1.5 hours because I drank like 2 gallons of water last night while I was taking the other tests lol
> 
> So, I will know for sure tonight at the doctor - I am so excited. I hope I didn't get a whole batch of faulty tests that are all kicking out false positives! Knowing my luck.....hahaha
> 
> Thanks though ladies :) and AF is not due for another 2 days, well I guess at the least tomorrow. I'm on CD27 today. Usually my cycles have been between 28-30 days for the last 6 months. :)

That happened to me with the tests being lighter. 
The water would definitely do that!


----------



## J_Lynn

hopefulfor1st said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> This morning I just took another test and the line is there but it's more faint - my friend says its probably because I have been up peeing every 1.5 hours because I drank like 2 gallons of water last night while I was taking the other tests lol
> 
> So, I will know for sure tonight at the doctor - I am so excited. I hope I didn't get a whole batch of faulty tests that are all kicking out false positives! Knowing my luck.....hahaha
> 
> Thanks though ladies :) and AF is not due for another 2 days, well I guess at the least tomorrow. I'm on CD27 today. Usually my cycles have been between 28-30 days for the last 6 months. :)
> 
> That happened to me with the tests being lighter.
> The water would definitely do that!Click to expand...

It really freaked me out at first, because I was like "Are all my tests false positives?!?!?" but even my DH said it's so early that I should be happy anything even showed up at all. I wish I could call in sick and go to the Dr right at 8 when they open - but I need to save my sick time up now so I can use it later :D


----------



## nlk

hopefulfor1st said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, J-lynn!
> 
> Hopeful, you're right...they do tend to come in three's! If it is me, it won't be for a good few weeks...until I start the ivf stuff! Maybe I'll be one of those people that gets a bfp whilst waiting?! I can dream! :haha:
> 
> 
> The ivf process is happening fast isn't it? I thought it was within next few weeksClick to expand...

I wish it were that easy! :haha: to be fair, I didn't realise quite how much needed doing, before I started all this, so you're forgiven :flower: I should get my bloods back in the next few weeks, which are to check for chromosomal abnormalities, and then I need to be matched, which shouldn't take too long. Then I have to start all the drugs. Then tww. I think an IVF cycle takes almost two normal cycles...so if I'm next, you're probably looking at it being end of august/beginning of September...I think?!


----------



## nexis

Congrats J-Lynn!


----------



## J_Lynn

Thank you <3


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations


----------



## StellaBella24

Congrats!!!xxxx


----------



## Katerz

Oh just noticed I didn't say congrats in my 4am message! Congrats!! Xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs b, you could be next lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

J Lynn I thought I'd post by tests from when I was pregnant with Jace here. 
Notice how much lighter my 3rd FRER is? I freaked out but all was fine!!
https://s2.postimg.org/ye778z7hl/image.jpg
screen capture


----------



## J_Lynn

Thanks ladies!!! 

I am on CD26 and my HCG is at 42. Anything over 25 is pregnant. Now I have to wait and see what's HCG does between now and Thursday. I am praying so hard these numbers keep raising.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ps. Sorry to anyone who just saw that and thought it was a new bfp lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

J Lynn check my post just before yours above ^^^ 
It's on the bottom of the last page


----------



## mumface26

J_Lynn said:


> PS - PCOS, you can suck it!!! hahah

Yeah up yours pcos!! :finger:


----------



## mumface26

How exciting! I cant wait to start ttc again......
Trying to convince dp to ntnp after our wedding next year, but hes all like oh but our loans wont be paid off blah blah......buuuuuut I will just stop bcp and ntnp for a while!
I will work on him!

Going playing dress up in the bridal shop on july 20th at 3pm with my mum and maid of honor omg so excited :wedding:


----------



## J_Lynn

hopefulfor1st said:


> J Lynn I thought I'd post by tests from when I was pregnant with Jace here.
> Notice how much lighter my 3rd FRER is? I freaked out but all was fine!!
> https://s2.postimg.org/ye778z7hl/image.jpg
> screen capture

Oh my goodness!!! That's so crazy how it changes!!! Yay that makes me happy!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> How exciting! I cant wait to start ttc again......
> Trying to convince dp to ntnp after our wedding next year, but hes all like oh but our loans wont be paid off blah blah......buuuuuut I will just stop bcp and ntnp for a while!
> I will work on him!
> 
> Going playing dress up in the bridal shop on july 20th at 3pm with my mum and maid of honor omg so excited :wedding:


Just tell him you've been trying for a year and a half now and nothing's happening so chances are it'll take a while next time so ntnp for a while will just cut off your wait time !


----------



## sugarpi24

thats awesome JLynn!!! I bet you are over the moon!!! and yeah TAKE THAT PCOS! :) Im soooo happy for you! you give me hope!! 

mumface work on him :) even if you do end up pregnant during the NTNP time you would still have 9 months to pay off the loans :) Hubby and I have loans and i have school loans out my butt but I think once a child comes into play you MAKE it work! :) Hubby was freaking out a year ago saying that he didnt think we could afford a kid and how he didnt want to try until we had money for a kid...and he talked to my dad about it and my dad told him "if you wait til you can afford a kid youll never have one". But i understand where you guys are coming from and trying to pay off your loans and such is a VERY good idea! itll put less financial stress on you once you get pregnant :) 

We have so much going on right now i hope it keeps me busy and not let me think so much on TTC and maybe itll happen! :) I might have found more windows for our house! Super excited!! gotta keep saving though! :/ that roof is gonna be expensive! :( why does everything have to cost money?!?!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

CD 14 today, getting highs on the CBFM, and nothing on the dual hormone smileys yet. FF is expecting OV cd18/19. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Katerz

We have a loan and we make it work. It's a struggle but worth it do it wouldn't be the end of the world if you did fall pg whilst you still have a loan xx


----------



## mumface26

We have 3 loans :dohh: about half our income combined is paid out in loans :(
Ooohhh weelll who cares? Its not like we are in debt where we cant pay it back.
Dp wants me to have a good 9-12 months off with the baby so with the loans gone we can save up for it. 
We have hit lucky with this wedding, our parents have paid for it, all we need is a photographer, dp suit and the buffet at the night.
I get all tearful at the thought of the wedding. Dno if its because af is here , my first bcp induced af.

How cilest treating you katerz? Im ok with this one :)

Good luck with o'ing mrsB! Fx for another bfp!!

Hopeful thats a good point. We bd'd for 12 months unprotected and nothing happened.


----------



## J_Lynn

Maybe one of us should win the lotto and split it between everyone lol no more bills then!! 

I keep aiming for the $500+million jackpot powerball but all I ever win is $4 :(


----------



## mumface26

Ahhhh winning the lottory! 
My first thought would be no more work.....EVER!! Then I would prob pass out :)


----------



## sugarpi24

My husband has always been saying "if we win the lottery..." lol that was back when we never really played :) that would be awesome to stay home with the baby! I told hubby he has to get a better job so I can retire! :) 

AF is due in 3 days and I tested again today and it was bfn :( so I think I'm out. We are just gonna do femera for now on since injections are breaking the bank :( hopefully just the femera works. 

That's awesome your wedding is paid for mumface! I'm sure that helps! Are you having a big wedding or a smaller wedding? Hubby and I just got married by the mayor by ourselves. We aren't big planners and we like to save money so that's what we did. :) some days I wish we did a wedding.


----------



## Katerz

Things seem to be going ok on cilest mumface. I keep asking hubs if he thinks I'm moody from it, he says I'm moody anyway! Lovely!


----------



## ghinspire22

I had my 28 week appointment yesterday. The babies are doing well. They are active as can be, especially during ultrasound time. They are weighing 2lbs 7oz and 2lbs 8oz. I think those are pretty good weights. The doctor says I have gained 13 pounds total so far and that everything vital wise is looking really good. She says I got gold stars. My goal is to get to 36 weeks. That isn't long now. I just hope I can get there with no complications.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Anyone in here used the CBFM or the new dual hormone smileys and 'read' the sticks?

I know your not SUPPOSED to try read the sticks, but does anyone know if these look like they're going the way they should? CBFM the grey sticks, dual hormone clearblue smileys the purple handle.

Everything I have read says the line furthest away from the dip end, to the right of the picture, gets lighter the closer you get to ovulation.. mines getting darker! Does it get darker before it gets lighter??

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/19882e8e-5ad9-4e8b-afc2-d96aee37d157_zps69be5e7a.jpg

ANY advice, help or comments appreciated :flower:


----------



## mumface26

Mrs b thats really confusing tbh. I always thought with opk the test line had to be darker than tue control line?

Sugarpi well its a big small wedding :) I never wanted a huge church wedding so we opted for our local town hall which do a package for £2000, its the wedding, 2 course meal, party and a dj for 100 people. We pay extra if we want a buffet at the night. The parents have taken care of the package.
We need a photographer.
My mum wants me in a proper wedding dress and wedding car so she is taking care of that for me. Dp mum is buying our cake and putting wine and champagne on the tables.
So its a small wedding but with all the pomp of a bigger wedding if you see what I mean?

Katerz im glad cilest is treating you well! Ive not noticed anything except dryer cm. I did get a slight pigmentation under my chin but it dissapeard after a few days. I thought it was a stain so im scrubbing away at it like a muppet lol! Then I thought it was a bruise and dp had clocked me in his sleep (hes done it before ouch!) so he was in bad books until I realised it was pigmentation caused by cilest :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.B.

mumface26 said:


> Mrs b thats really confusing tbh. I always thought with opk the test line had to be darker than tue control line?

These work a bit different, your not supposed to read them but you can tell through looking at them so wondered if anyone has looked at them in their cycles in here, its all a bit crazy :wacko:


----------



## mumface26

Ghinspire thats brilliant news and im so happy the twins are doing well!
13lb isnt bad either, my niece only gained 9lb when pregnant with her daughter.
Take care <3<3


----------



## mumface26

I only ever used opk once and didnt like them. 
Are you temping?


Wwaaaa the funfairs in town just gone past it on the bus :) lol such a big kid!


----------



## Mrs.B.

:haha: at fun fair 

I have just started temping but my LG gets me up at any time so I doubt it will be accurate x


----------



## ghinspire22

Mrs.B. said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs b thats really confusing tbh. I always thought with opk the test line had to be darker than tue control line?
> 
> These work a bit different, your not supposed to read them but you can tell through looking at them so wondered if anyone has looked at them in their cycles in here, its all a bit crazy :wacko:Click to expand...

I wish I could help. I just took my temperature and used Fertility Friend. It helped track things for me.


----------



## Katerz

Woooop glad the twinnies are doing good gh...not long now!!


----------



## J_Lynn

I never temped - I could never remember to do it LOL


----------



## Mrs.B.

I got my first ever flashy smiley yay!

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/20130626_053527_zpsfe37a944.jpg


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Last night I braved the crazy Xmas toy sales lol
There were a few fights over some stuffed peppa pigs!! 
And yes- I went with 3 things on my list and got 12 ... !!

Mrs B good luck!

Gh not long to go now!! One of my friends had a gender ultrasound today and is making a cake filled with blue or pink m&ms so we have to wait to see what it is!


----------



## sugarpi24

I tried temping but it just stressed me out more :/ with opks I love the smokey face ones!! That way there no guessing if its dark enough!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs B, Jace has started dropping his 4am bottle every 2nd night this week since we moved him to his own bedroom. Today he slept through til 8.10am!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mrs B, Jace has started dropping his 4am bottle every 2nd night this week since we moved him to his own bedroom. Today he slept through til 8.10am!!!

Yay go Jace! I can't wait til we can move and get Elyssa I her own room, I hope she'll sleep through then! I woke her at 530 this morning as Iwas bursting for a wwee and she heard me get up, normally she would go back to sleep but she's not having any if it today!


----------



## sugarpi24

Idk what this is but I keep getting a bubbly feeling in my vaginal area...like gurgling...its weird and annoying!! Foes anyone know what this is?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> Idk what this is but I keep getting a bubbly feeling in my vaginal area...like gurgling...its weird and annoying!! Foes anyone know what this is?

Lol nope I'm stumped on that one!


----------



## mumface26

Me neither sugarpi im lost on that one!

MrsB if you get a smiley does it mean its time to ov? Go for it!!

Ive lost another pound! I stopped slimfast about a month ago and was scared id gain it all back and I havent, its just slowed my weight loss down a bit but then saying that I havent been as stirct lately.
Back on salads for work :)
I can swim without using a float now :happydance: not long now I will be doing legnths!


----------



## Mrs.B.

mumface26 said:


> MrsB if you get a smiley does it mean its time to ov? Go for it!!
> 
> Ive lost another pound! I stopped slimfast about a month ago and was scared id gain it all back and I havent, its just slowed my weight loss down a bit but then saying that I havent been as stirct lately.
> Back on salads for work :)
> I can swim without using a float now :happydance: not long now I will be doing legnths!

Yes it does :) this was a flashing one so means high fertility, then will go to none flashing and that's the peak days, the days I should ov. Eeek!!

Well done on loosing more, I joined gym on Monday, so dragging myself there tonight before coming home and acting on that smiley :haha:


----------



## J_Lynn

sugarpi24 said:


> Idk what this is but I keep getting a bubbly feeling in my vaginal area...like gurgling...its weird and annoying!! Foes anyone know what this is?

Oh my lol I have no idea, but it sure sounds interesting!!! hahaha


----------



## hopefulfor1st

This cracked me up!!!

https://s24.postimg.org/kw8suspx1/image.jpg


screenshot software for windows

Good work mumface, I'm meeting up with the lady about the clinical trial Sunday


----------



## Katerz

Oh my goodness hopeful loooool that's so funny!


----------



## nlk

:haha: that's possibly the weirdest thing I've seen (at least today!)


----------



## J_Lynn

Who the hell would come up with that? lol That's so strange!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lol. A friend found out today she's having a boy and I was googling a cute "it's a boy" pic and found that!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Is ewcm normally around before or during ov?l


----------



## nlk

I think during? :shrug:


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol hopeful that hilarious! Its amazing what ppl think of! 

I googled that gurgling thing and nothing seems to be popping up :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Where's the gurgling exactly?


----------



## J_Lynn

EWCM usually occurs the days leading up to, and the day of O. It dries up quickly after. That's how I chart - so I the days after O that no longer are peak type mucus are "post peak" and still fertile for 3 days, but are after O has taken place. EWCM happens before to create a perfect environment to get those little swimmers up there.


----------



## sugarpi24

Mrs.B. said:


> Where's the gurgling exactly?

well like the front part its hard to explain...i thought my cell phone was vibrating in my pocket...but then i realized i didnt have my cell in my pocket. its not really in my vaginal area...idk how to describe where it is...but its quite annoying! its like nerves or something going crazy.


----------



## mumface26

I do sometimes get an odd sensation whereby it feel like something is trickling out, especially when I stand up after sitting for a long time. 
A gurgling vajayjay......lol! But im sure its nothing to worry about :)

Hopeful....lol! At fist I thought nahh thats so wrong but then again its pretty funny :haha:

MrsB GL at the gym. I always find when I exercise it makes me feel better and more in the mood for bd, suppose its smth to do with endorphines :)
After swimming they have aquasize class, my instructor is always asking me to stay for it but I havent got time as I need to go to work afterwards :( im getting dressed and can hear the music and the instructors yelling commands and it sounds soooo much fun!
Might just join zumba instead on a saturday morning instead.


----------



## Katerz

My sister gave me her sewing machine today and I made theeeeeese beauts! Baby legs!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v318/_kate_/null-9.jpg


----------



## hopefulfor1st

^^ she looks less than impressed lol


----------



## sugarpi24

To cute! :) I think if I get my period and I still have that sensation I'm calling the doctor for a pap to make sure everything is okay :( its VERY annoying! Wont stop!! It feels like I have something where my zipper is that is vibrating lol...which may not be a bad thing lol...built in vibrator :) but it doesn't feel good..just odd. :) 

I love those leggings!! So cute!


----------



## sugarpi24

I need to stop googling!!! Grrr!!! It says it could mean nothing or or or lol it could be PREGNANT!!! But I highly doubt it :( too good to be true :(


----------



## nlk

sugarpi, it sounds like you have a trapped nerve, and it's just the muscle twitching!


----------



## mumface26

So cute katerz! Did you use the legs from old baby grows?


----------



## Katerz

No I used socks! She will thank me when she is crawling and doesn't have carpet burn ;) lol


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol asked the nurse and I got a weird kinda response...I feel embarressed now...but she said it could be a lot of blood flow down there. Oi! She has never heard of that. I'm pretty sure my period is coming so I hope this feeling goes away!!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz I love your funky design :) you should sell them lol!


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Katerz I love your funky design :) you should sell them lol!

Socks from primark, gotta love primark.

Need to practice a bit before selling I think! 

In other news lost one of our geckos today :( he was an old boy and was off his food poor lil man.


----------



## mumface26

Aww poor gecko :( was he old? Dp wants a gecko but our landlord is too strict regarding pets the miserable old git!

Another bfp announced at dp office today, due december. Ive accepted that im waiting to try but when a bfp is announced it hits me and I think that could have been me :(
Ahh well......im well jel! A newbie at work has gone glastonbury! Always wanted to go glasto but non of my friends ever fancied it :( prob scared of getting dirt in their nails lol!
dp wont go either. However, my friend at work has said she will go with me next year and we could treat it as my hen do :):) we will see!


----------



## StellaBella24

Bump measuring small at midwife apt today but shes not sure if she has to send me for growth scan or not. Shes gonna check and call me tomorrow. I hope we get to go for the scan now she has put the worry in my mind i want to check it out. Grrr :(


----------



## BABTTC123

sugarpi24 said:


> To cute! :) I think if I get my period and I still have that sensation I'm calling the doctor for a pap to make sure everything is okay :( its VERY annoying! Wont stop!! It feels like I have something where my zipper is that is vibrating lol...which may not be a bad thing lol...built in vibrator :) but it doesn't feel good..just odd. :)
> 
> I love those leggings!! So cute!

I've had a similar happen to me a few times as well. I felt uncontrollably horny and NOTHING would satisfy it! I never went to the doctors because it usually only lasts a day or two but it does make it hard to concentrate and to sleep. I heard that there is some sort of over active pelvic disorder... Idk what it is called but I looked it up before lol wish I could find it now though.. I'm trying to remember the wording I used to find it lol other wise if you look up horny all the time it will bring up porn or teens worried about what is going on with them lmao!
I will post a link if I can find anything about the disorder.


----------



## BABTTC123

Closest stuff I could find to it at this time:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulvodynia

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulvar_vestibulitis

https://www.methodistsexualwellness.com/patient-information/glossary/pelvic-floor-dysfunction/


----------



## J_Lynn

Just left the dr... My numbers Monday was 42. My number today? 136!!! It tripled!!!! Next appointment is July 19th at 7+1 to hear the heart beat!!! :) :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Wow!! What is the average increase?


----------



## J_Lynn

They need it to be a 30% increase every 48-72 hours for it to stay considered a viable pregnancy. So I didn't have that much of a rise, but boy oh boy did I get one!!! 

My next blood lab is Monday to check it again and to get my progesterone shot (I have to get them twice a week - boo) so ill get my HCG level again on Monday :) :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Ack! Shots are terrible! But worth it in this case :) do they just do it in an arm or leg?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats j Lynn :)


----------



## J_Lynn

In the butt. And they HURT. I've had to get progesterone shots every month to make my period start so I'm used to them (my hubby gives them to me) but that was just 3 a month usually. Now I have to do it twice a week! Uhhh!! Lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh God!! You can't do them in your thigh where it doesn't hurt as bad??


----------



## J_Lynn

Nope. They have to go as close to your uterus they can get, but because its a VERY thick sesame seed oil based shot that is super compounded it has to be given in a "z" pattern in a very meaty point. So the butt is the best. It only really hurts for a while when I forget to rub it after - it will stay squished up right under your skin and it will get hard and PAINFUL. But they are worth it and I like it better than sticking a pill in my vajayjay every night lol


----------



## BABTTC123

The mark of Zoro!!
Lmao! That would be awkward to stick something up there. God... I can't wait for my bfp to come some day D: hell I can't wait until we can afford to try fertility treatments!!


----------



## Megz10

Hi ladies
I am new to the forum and thought I might jump into this thread.
I am 25 and was dx with Pcos at 15. We tried naturally for 13 months then moved to clomid. We conceived first round (50mg) and had my beautiful baby girl 6weeks early (spontaneous labour) in march 2012.
We are currentky trying for #2. First round failed, increased to 100mg, got a BFP 5dpo. HcG level 12dpo was 2160, then dropped to 16xx two days later. Currently recovering from m/c and awaiting af. If she doesnt come in 4 weeks then its back on the provera then clomid again.


----------



## Katerz

Welcome megz, sorry for your loss :(

Mumface we are not entirely sure how old as we adopted him from friend but we had him a good 5 or so yrs. landlords do my head in with the pet thing. We once viewed a house where the landlady was ok with cats but not our lizzies in my opinion what's the difference between keeping lizards in a tank and fish in a tank?!


----------



## sugarpi24

Congrats jlynn'!! That's awesome! :) 

It doesn't hurt or anything....and I'm not horny lol I don't know what to think! I don't like it! :( but on other news I believe my period is gonna be here tomorrow or Saturday. :( kinda sad about it since this might be the last time for injections...but at the same time I want yo get some of the house stuff done first...but I don't want to stop ttc and then have to start all over. :/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Megz10 said:


> Hi ladies
> I am new to the forum and thought I might jump into this thread.
> I am 25 and was dx with Pcos at 15. We tried naturally for 13 months then moved to clomid. We conceived first round (50mg) and had my beautiful baby girl 6weeks early (spontaneous labour) in march 2012.
> We are currentky trying for #2. First round failed, increased to 100mg, got a BFP 5dpo. HcG level 12dpo was 2160, then dropped to 16xx two days later. Currently recovering from m/c and awaiting af. If she doesnt come in 4 weeks then its back on the provera then clomid again.

I also conceived my son on first round 50mg and interested to see how clomid works 2nd time round!


----------



## sugarpi24

CD 1 :( called doctor to see what other treatment we could do besides the femera....since we aren't doing injections this round :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> CD 1 :( called doctor to see what other treatment we could do besides the femera....since we aren't doing injections this round :(


Personally, if it was me, I'd destress for a few months and save for IVF , you've tried everything else haven't you?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I keep coming across this on pcos forums anyone know anything?
https://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/myo-inositol.html


----------



## mumface26

Stella im sure baby will be fine, maybe just a small baby? Keep us posted!

Welcome megz! Sorry for your loss. Good luck with clomid though :thumbup:


----------



## mumface26

Intresting article hopeful. Im trying to tackle pcos the natural way with diet and exercise. Seriously not eaten chocolate or sweets all week :)
Heres my meal plan....
Breakfast - 2 weetabix with skimmed milk, 1 boiled egg 1 slice toast no spread
Snack - apple or grapes or two tangerines or low fat yogurt
Lunch - ham, chicken, cheese or egg salad with low fat salad cream, 2 rice cakes
Tea - because I come home at 9:15pm its half tin of beans on 1 toast without spread. Or a tin of weight watchers soup.
Ive not felt hungry once so I must be doing something right :) 
Wednesday morning I swim for an hour, mon, thursday and friday I go for a fast walk before I get ready for work. Im hoping to turn that into jogging soon.


----------



## ghinspire22

My love during weight loss was smoothies. My love during pregnancy is smoothies. They pack so much into one drink and they make me feel happy.


----------



## sugarpi24

hopefulfor1st said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> CD 1 :( called doctor to see what other treatment we could do besides the femera....since we aren't doing injections this round :(
> 
> 
> Personally, if it was me, I'd destress for a few months and save for IVF , you've tried everything else haven't you?Click to expand...

We would never be able to afford IVF we have to save up for our house. We are just doing femera and timed intercourse and not stressing over it...plus that means less Dr visits which is good and I can try and get the bill I already racked up there gone. Maybe in a few months if still no bfp we will do injections again. We are thinking maybe once we pay off our personal loan here in a few years we could maybe get another loan for IVF. But that's a long ways down the road. But we cant even think about IVF right now with everything else going on.


----------



## nexis

Welcome Megz10, sorry to hear about your mc :hugs:

We've talked about what we'd do if none of the meds that are out there worked. Obviously treatment is free in the UK, but I'm not eligible for IVF due to my current weight. Tbh, I don't think I could go through it anyway. I'm of the feeling that if it came to it, I'd look into adoption instead and DH seems to agree but he might change his mind.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I totally thought my appointment was tomorrow and just realized its today! 
Gotta drop bub at mums, dig up old scans and bloods eek!


----------



## J_Lynn

Ohhh love last minute rushes hahaha


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Feeling motivated!
On Tuesday I have to go and get my bloods done and I'm really excited to see where theyre at! 
Oh she also explained to me why I don't even get a 2nd line on an opk lol
We chatted for about 2 hours.
She thinks my previous bloods aren't bad enough to completely stop my period so thinks they're may be another underlying issue.


----------



## J_Lynn

My doctor said of me to not even bother using the OPKs because of the PCOS I'd never get an accurate reading.... And he was right because every single day it showed I was ovulating  he said with PCOS more times than not you always more Lh in your system so it will always show up. I hate PCOS


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah that's true j Lynn but mine were the opposite lol




Mrs B!! How are u??


----------



## Katerz

I used opks on the 1st round of clomid and they worked, didn't bother with 2nd round, but when I used them before i started clomid they were pretty rubbish! PCOS you are a pain!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm glad you had a great appointment hopeful :)

I am confused. I have creamy cm today. I am still getting highs on both the cbfm and the smileys. But no peak on either yet. I think I have ovulated and missed it? :cry: no temp increase thought, but they're not too accurate as time ranges, 530 - 630am xx


----------



## Loup89

Hi Ladies :)

hope you don't mind me joining...

I'm 23 DH is 28 we've have been ttc for 3.5 years, conceived first round 50mg clomid in nov 2012 but miscarried at 7 weeks. 50mg hasn't worked since then even though I've since started 1000mg metformin, I've now been given 100mg clomid which by my mood swings lately I'll be starting very soon.
Has anyone else had experiences of clomid not working every cycle? I always assumed if it worked once it always would, silly me!

Haven't been on this site much lately so I could try and keep calm but I'm more stressed not being on here!


----------



## Megz10

Loup89 said:


> Hi Ladies :)
> 
> hope you don't mind me joining...
> 
> I'm 23 DH is 28 we've have been ttc for 3.5 years, conceived first round 50mg clomid in nov 2012 but miscarried at 7 weeks. 50mg hasn't worked since then even though I've since started 1000mg metformin, I've now been given 100mg clomid which by my mood swings lately I'll be starting very soon.
> Has anyone else had experiences of clomid not working every cycle? I always assumed if it worked once it always would, silly me!
> 
> Haven't been on this site much lately so I could try and keep calm but I'm more stressed not being on here!

I fell pregnant first cycle on 50mg. We are TTC #2 and the 50mg didnt work this time. We increased to 100mg got a BFP then m/c at 5 weeks.Will be interesting to see if 100mg works next time around


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I have read clomid isn't as effective 2nd time round


----------



## Katerz

Hi loup :wave:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

First food- sweet potato- not sure if he liked it or not lol

https://s14.postimg.org/jikssqpb5/image.jpg

https://s14.postimg.org/aywth8rkx/image.jpg


photo sharing


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mrs.B. said:


> I'm glad you had a great appointment hopeful :)
> 
> I am confused. I have creamy cm today. I am still getting highs on both the cbfm and the smileys. But no peak on either yet. I think I have ovulated and missed it? :cry: no temp increase thought, but they're not too accurate as time ranges, 530 - 630am xx

More highs today. I have run out of monitor sticks so that the end of that. I have one clear blue digital left to that will be tomorrow. I have some normal smileys for after but I don't think I'm going to see anything now. 

I think that's me done this cycle and the clomid hasn't worked . I'm wondering whether to go straight to docs when AF shows to try get a prescription for more clomid


----------



## nexis

Welcome Loup89 :hi:


----------



## StellaBella24

I have news....

Megan Bridget was born 5hours ago!!!!

Was having a little discharge and period like cramps. Went to triage to get checked.
They said there was chance she may arrive in next few weeks. 30mins later my waters went. Dilated 4cm in 25 mins.

Ended in emergency c section as heart rate dropped.
She is doing so well...breathing and feeding on own.
I am on shock i think but ok. Was planning on still working for another 3 and half weeks.

What a special journey i've been on with u guys all there..hopeful, mumface, nexis, nlk and ghinspire.xxxx


----------



## J_Lynn

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katerz

Congrats!!


----------



## nlk

Congrats, Stella! Love the name, too!


----------



## nexis

Congratulations Stella!! :happydance:


----------



## mumface26

Congrats stella she was excited and wanted to meet mummy and daddy like now!
Lovely name......piccis please :):):) <3<3<3

Booked our photographer today, its £250 for 5 hours coverage, 200 photos and we get tuem on a disk so we are free to copy and print as many as we like :smug: some photographers are strict in the sense they process the photos and make an album for you but this one is different. Heres tue site, if you go to photography samples and look at the one on the red staircase thats where we are getting hitched! Not on the stairs :haha: but in that building
https://www.mackphotographyandvideo.co.uk/

Also my mums booking the car too. Thought a stretch limo is too school prom plus it would never get down my parents cul de sac lol! This one is perfect.....
https://www.ladyjaynelimousines.co.uk/fleet/branfordlandaulette.aspx

So our small, low key town hall wedding is turning into a traditional wedding :):) im glad it is!


----------



## nexis

I am so annoyed. Just rang the hospital to find out what's happening about seeing the fs to get the sa results. They've had the results since April, but as my file wasn't marked for a follow up to be booked, nothing was done. You'd assume that as the results were sent to her that someone would realise that we hadn't been given the results. The secretary apologised and is sending an appointment in the post. So we could have been in a much better position by now had someone realised the friggin obvious.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats Stella!!!!
How exciting. Hope you are feeling ok. Take it easy. The day after my emcs when they tried to get me out of bed I got one leg pointing to the side of the bed and started crying and feeling like I was gonna black out. By day 3 I was taking myself to the toilet and walking fine. My scar now is actually amazing and I proudly show it off haha. 
Can't wait to see pics of her and hopefully you will hang around! 

Nexis, soooo sux they've stuffed u around after this long! Go down they're and boot them in the bum!!

Mumface, how exciting with the planning and congrats on sticking to budget- I sooo didn't! Lol


----------



## mumface26

Omg nexis thats disgraceful :( hope you gave them what for! Are you sorting out an fs appointment?


----------



## J_Lynn

How long does it usually take to get results from a doctor over there?! That's ridiculous! We have all of our lab results within an hour or so .... his SA was the next morning since it was right at closing time when we got it in. That's absolutely unacceptable. Things sure are a lot different from over here to over there ... yall have to wait forever for everything :/


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Omg nexis thats disgraceful :( hope you gave them what for! Are you sorting out an fs appointment?

They're making me an appointment, just got to wait for the letter in the post to find out when it will be. 



J_Lynn said:


> How long does it usually take to get results from a doctor over there?! That's ridiculous! We have all of our lab results within an hour or so .... his SA was the next morning since it was right at closing time when we got it in. That's absolutely unacceptable. Things sure are a lot different from over here to over there ... yall have to wait forever for everything :/

It didn't take too long to get the original appointment with the fs, then it was quick for the appointment for DH to do the SA. It's only taken ages this time as they thought I didn't need another appointment :growlmad: Tbh, I prefer our system of having to wait a bit longer than in the US but getting all the treatment for free. Ultimately if I wanted to get it all done quicker then I could pay and get everything done privately.


----------



## J_Lynn

I hardly have to pay anything, I have amazing insurance - I pay 20% of my bills, which are deeply discounted because of the deals that the insurance has made with the providers - they can only charge a fraction of what they charge non-covered people. My last surgery was $27k+ before insurance ... after the prices were approved through insurance and discounted, the were aid $6k - I had to pay $800. I am Absolutely OK with paying $800 out of over an original $27k. I love how our system is. I see my doctor the same day I call and hardly have to pay anything. It works for me - I hope ours never changes, I don't like having to wait. I guess I'll just have to keep paying for private insurance if it does happen because I can't wait ... I'm one of those who when I want to see a doctor there is none of this wait a week or two or three - I need to go right then LOL I'm too impatient!!! WAY too impatient. I can't even wait for overnight delivery mail to get here .... so yeah, that tells you how I am hahah


----------



## J_Lynn

I am a bit pissed today ... I called the pharmacy that makes my progesterone shots, and they were supposed to call me on Friday afternoon, well - they didn't. So I had to wait all weekend (there's that waiting issues I have again...) and I called them this morning and they said, "It should already be in your mail box - we went ahead and sent it and just automatically charged your credit card" EXCUSE ME. Not cool. So I flipped out and told them NEVER again just assume you can charge something on my credit card and then I got so mad when she started talking that I had to hang up on her. 

I've never hung up on anyone LOL I guess my hormones are getting the best of me. But it's $150 ... I was not OK with them just assuming that they could charge it. I just get reimbursed from insurance for it ... but still, that's not cool at all for them to just do that. What if it was my debit card and came out of my checking account? Not everyone has loads of extra money hanging out where they can just have $150 disappear. 

-_- I wish there was some other place that made those shots because I'd tell them to go get bent.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats Stella



This morning I got a solid smiley on the dual hormone smileys, this afternoon the normal LH only smiley was negative. The positive one looked all smudged, could it be a false positive? Or maybe just a short surge so other one couldn't detect?

CD 20, normally have 30-35 day cycles! 

I only retested as I saw the stick was all blurred so the difference between the background and the like wouldn't be as measurable as the other days. I don't pee a lot so thought it would be ok. Damn messing with my head! lol.

I am trying to temp, although not fully accurate due to madams wake up times, It should give me a rough idea if it jumps up, hasn't yet


----------



## BABTTC123

Aww congrats Stella :D


----------



## nexis

J_Lynn said:


> I hardly have to pay anything, I have amazing insurance - I pay 20% of my bills, which are deeply discounted because of the deals that the insurance has made with the providers - they can only charge a fraction of what they charge non-covered people. My last surgery was $27k+ before insurance ... after the prices were approved through insurance and discounted, the were aid $6k - I had to pay $800. I am Absolutely OK with paying $800 out of over an original $27k. I love how our system is. I see my doctor the same day I call and hardly have to pay anything. It works for me - I hope ours never changes, I don't like having to wait. I guess I'll just have to keep paying for private insurance if it does happen because I can't wait ... I'm one of those who when I want to see a doctor there is none of this wait a week or two or three - I need to go right then LOL I'm too impatient!!! WAY too impatient. I can't even wait for overnight delivery mail to get here .... so yeah, that tells you how I am hahah

If I need to see my doctor (the gp) I can see them the same day. I couldn't face having to pay anything for my healthcare, as we couldn't afford health insurance. I love that we get everything for free even if it does mean that I have to wait a bit longer to get non emergency appointments. If you need healthcare immediately then you'll get it. When I had a bad chest infection a while back, I was seen straight away at hospital and the care was excellent. If you can afford insurance or to pay privately over here to get care then you can do that. Both of the operations on my spine and all the cortisone injections I've had we're all done privately as I was included on my dads health insurance thigh his work at the time. It was great, but I can't say the NHS would have been terrible in comparison though as I've never needed an op since then. 

DH is really annoyed at the hospital cock up but he's glad I rang and sorted it. I just wish I'd rung up earlier :dohh:


----------



## J_Lynn

Can yall buy private insurance through your employer like we can, or do you have to go outside directly through the insurance company?

Yeah, maybe now you'll be able to get the move on since you'll have your answers now about him :) I hope everything works out - I'm hoping for a summer full of BFPs around here!!


----------



## sugarpi24

I have been working on my scrap books here lately I love it! Do any of you scrapbook? I am doing one for our house too...the before and after! It still amazes me on what we have done and what the house looked like before! 

I have been taking my dog on walks here lately getting her more exercise and me too! Maybe I just need to lose weight! And then hopefully get pregnant. We shall see...sticking to a diet is hard! :( my period has stopped already which is awesome its been awhile since hubby and I have bd! :/ oi! Lol

We are off work for a week so excited! I'm going to play cards with my family tonight and then tomorrow we are going putt putting with some friends and Wednesday we are going to a friends house for fireworks! Usually hubby and I don't get together with friends very often so its going to be nice! :) 

Hope you guys have a good rest of your day!!


----------



## cherrished

Hi I'm 25 
Was diagnosed with PCOS at age 19 I have a beautiful 3 year old son and currently TTC baby no.2 been out on metformin to help ovulation


----------



## Katerz

J_lynn I have private med insurance through work, it didn't cover the pregnancy or birth bit BUT I have just remembered I can claim for £100 childbirth cashback...really must look into that!

Sugarpi I started a scrapbook but haven't added anything in sooooo long! May have to dig out my stuff and pick it up again. I'm also doing random stuff on the sewing machine and have a cross stitch I started before LO arrived for her room that needs finishing!!! Need to actually COMPLETE these projects I start lol.

Welcome cherrished :wave:


----------



## J_Lynn

My Dh like, refuses to get excited about me being pregnant and it's starting to hurt my feelings :( he says its because he doesn't want to get excited too early - but I think it's because he already has 2 kids and this isn't a big deal for him anymore :( ugh I just want to curl up in a ball and cry - I don't know if its hormones or what but it really hurts my feelings.


----------



## BABTTC123

J_Lynn I don't blame you for feeling hurt.. I would be too. But also keep in mind that men don't always get as excited as us women do about us getting pregnant. It seems like a lot of men aren't really excited until you go into labor lol my fiancee flat out told me that it wouldn't phase him if I got pregnant until I was actually pushing out the baby, so I don't expect him to be bouncing off the walls shouting it out to the world that he is going to be a dad whenever it happens xD but I still would want him to share in my excitement... The hormones are probably making it worst for you, but it seems pretty natural to me to be hurt by a partners lack of enthusiasm.. Just keep reminding yourself that he will show it when he is ready :)


----------



## mumface26

I did do scrap booking once but never finished it. I prefer to cross stitch ..... A lot!

Welcome cherrished! Did you concieve your son naturally or with clomid? Fx for your next bfp!

Dp is actually cut up about not ttc. My sisters friend had her baby last week and I was telling dp about her and he said how he cant wait until its our turn again. He said hes gutted about the money but is glad we have our wedding as a distraction :) he then said maybe quit bcp after the wedding amd ntnp :)
May 2015 one of our loans will be gone so thats £167 extra a month.

We get free healthcare in the uk. We have options to go private but its expensive. Maybe if we had to pay for healthcare it would stop folk using up doctors appointments for colds. There are notices all over the doctors waiting room saying how docs cant help you if you just have a cold lol!
The average doctors appointment cost the nhs £60 for 10-15 minutes. Imagine if we had to pay? Omg I havent got 60p some days never mind £60!


----------



## mumface26

Nexis how did you do with stopping smoking?


----------



## mumface26

Oh yes has anyone watched dont tell the bride? 
Its where the grrom is given £12000 to organise a wedding but the bride has no say in it what so ever. He even chooses the brides dress and the bridesmaids dresses eeeekk! 
If dp did that he would have a manchester united theme wedding. He said he would name the tables after players, the top table would be the sir alex table, one would be sir mat busby table, sir bobby table.....you get the picture. The theme would be red and he would have a man utd cake. Uugghh it oooooozes chav lol!
Tbh the guys always make a good choice in the brides dress, they want them to look beautiful not a hot mess lol!
If we had lots of cash I would say our vows during a sky dive :haha:


----------



## Katerz

Haha I love that show mumface! Hubs is Man U obsessed too and asked us to get hitched at old Trafford...I told him where to go lolol!

J_lynn my sisters partner didn't want to get excited about her pregnancy in the beginning, she had problems and he didn't want to get his hopes up. When it came to the 12 week scan his excitement really showed and he is very intetested in learning stuff from my LO. Maybe he is cautious about getting excited early on?


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Nexis how did you do with stopping smoking?

:blush:

Welcome Cherrished :hi:


----------



## J_Lynn

Katerz said:


> Haha I love that show mumface! Hubs is Man U obsessed too and asked us to get hitched at old Trafford...I told him where to go lolol!
> 
> J_lynn my sisters partner didn't want to get excited about her pregnancy in the beginning, she had problems and he didn't want to get his hopes up. When it came to the 12 week scan his excitement really showed and he is very intetested in learning stuff from my LO. Maybe he is cautious about getting excited early on?

That's what he says .... But part of me just thinks he doesn't care that much :( I guess I'm just being crazy. He has never missed a doctors appointment all these years and has been the most supportive wonderful man ever and even when I wanted to give up at times he refused to let me ... So I guess I'm just being dumb. I'm waiting to see if at our 7week scan he gets more excited


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> First food- sweet potato- not sure if he liked it or not lol
> 
> https://s14.postimg.org/jikssqpb5/image.jpg
> 
> https://s14.postimg.org/aywth8rkx/image.jpg
> 
> 
> photo sharing

Aww so adorable!!
Is he wearing a bunnykins bib? Omg I had bunnykins bedding when I was a kid! I cant seem to find any bunnykins item around now.


----------



## mumface26

The scar from my lap and dye feels and looks odd. Its dark red, swollen and feels like a zit. 
It has been itchy last few days. Just blobbed germoline on it and hope its not infected.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> J_lynn I have private med insurance through work, it didn't cover the pregnancy or birth bit BUT I have just remembered I can claim for £100 childbirth cashback...really must look into that!
> 
> Sugarpi I started a scrapbook but haven't added anything in sooooo long! May have to dig out my stuff and pick it up again. I'm also doing random stuff on the sewing machine and have a cross stitch I started before LO arrived for her room that needs finishing!!! Need to actually COMPLETE these projects I start lol.
> 
> Welcome cherrished :wave:


You had to pay to have a baby?


We have Medicare where it's all free but then if u want u can pay private insurance where u can have a personal OB rather than just going to the hospital but u have to pay for the weekly appointment and such as well plus delivery and its like $10,000 all up...but people pay it cos it means they get a hospital room to themselves etc. but private hospitals aren't as well equipped as public/free system so in an emergency situation like I had I would've been shipped to the public hospital regardless


----------



## J_Lynn

^ that's not the case here at all - we will be paying for a birthing suit, the facilities and medical care is much better when you're paying with private insurance/cash. Hospitals vary soooooo much depending where you are, so it's just all about location. Back home in Minnesota I would rather give birth in a field than go to the hospital lol 

Not everyone qualifies for Medicare though either - we don't, which is fine. But they didn't even offer me the wic/Medicare applications.


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> J_lynn I have private med insurance through work, it didn't cover the pregnancy or birth bit BUT I have just remembered I can claim for £100 childbirth cashback...really must look into that!
> 
> Sugarpi I started a scrapbook but haven't added anything in sooooo long! May have to dig out my stuff and pick it up again. I'm also doing random stuff on the sewing machine and have a cross stitch I started before LO arrived for her room that needs finishing!!! Need to actually COMPLETE these projects I start lol.
> 
> Welcome cherrished :wave:
> 
> 
> You had to pay to have a baby?
> 
> 
> We have Medicare where it's all free but then if u want u can pay private insurance where u can have a personal OB rather than just going to the hospital but u have to pay for the weekly appointment and such as well plus delivery and its like $10,000 all up...but people pay it cos it means they get a hospital room to themselves etc. but private hospitals aren't as well equipped as public/free system so in an emergency situation like I had I would've been shipped to the public hospital regardlessClick to expand...

Nooo I didn't pay but I can get paid a £100 cash bonus thingy for having LO from the med insurance people. I need to contact them to get the ball rolling.


----------



## mumface26

^^ dp has a slight problem with his jaw, its not aligned correctly and if he yawns or opens his mouth too wide it could lock. So a few years back he paid to see a private consultant about an opperation because the nhs wait list was months, the consultation lasted 15 minutes and it was in a nhs registered building anyway. So sometimes we can pay for private care but still end up seeing doctors from the nhs.
I cant fault the nhs, when my dad had a double bypass and two strokes his level of care was fantastic.
My bil is a paramedic and the one thing he cant stand is cal outs to people who are drunk and cant handle it. He picked up a drunk once who became violent in the ambulance so he and his fellow paramedic had to sit on him to restrain him lol! Hes seen a few home births too where the labours gone too quick :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Soo today I got 2 lines on a hpt (very faint on photo, visible immediately in the flesh, looks far apart but matches with my bfp last time with this brand), then retook this afternoon and got nothing. I am guessing as I am only cd22 (no idea if or when I ov'd) it was a fluke. However I have got the pressure feeling I had when I was pregnant the first time :shrug: Will wait it out and see :)

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/20130703_094717_zpsccce9af4.jpg


----------



## J_Lynn

I hope it was just a false negative the 2nd time :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ahh thank you, I am hoping the first one was more sensitive :winkwink:


----------



## Katerz

Fingers crossed mrs b!


----------



## Cookie1979

Hello all, I'm a fellow PCOSer and I have one son who I conceived without trying after losing 4 stone, now I'm trying to conceive baby no 2 this is my first cycle trying and I'm using a progesterone cream with added estrogen which within 4 days made me ovulate so now just waiting to test. If any uk girls want info on the cream let me know as it seems to really help shorten long cycles and for me found ovulation occurred quite quickly. 

Mrs B - probably for the test this afternoon your urine was too diluted so the hcg wouldn't have been concentrated enough. Make sure you use first wee of the day. Good luck xxx


----------



## mumface26

Wow mrsB fx! Are gna poas tomorrow morning? I will log in especially to see the result :):)

Welcome cookie what an addorable little boy you have! 
Good luck with testing!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I will mumface, I do think its fluke but we will see :) I've not even had a rise in temps to show I ovulated :shrug:

Welcome Cookie


----------



## Katerz

Welcome cookie :wave:


----------



## nexis

Fx'd MrsB! 

Welcome Cookie1979 :hi:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs B I'm gonna say its an evap line as its not a completely straight line it seems to have a kink in it. It's very early though lol, getting a bfp on a IC this early would b rare


----------



## mumface26

I skived swimming this morning :blush: I got lazy and stayed in bed.
Oh well, never mind, tomorrow morning I will go out for a power walk at 7:30am for half an hour.
Just saw the photos from dp uncles wedding and O-M-F-G I look so bloated :(
Im going seeing some wedding gowns on july 20th so I will try so hard now.

I cant wait to be back ttc again. Next time I wont be so obsessive with it. Every morning I reluctantly swallow my bcp and look forward to the day I bin them all.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hanging to hear from mrs b! Doesn't help the time zone difference lol I don't even know if its daytime or night time 4 u guys


----------



## Mrs.B.

I agree hopeful, Negative fmu for now xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies, I just wanted to share some information with you.

I've had the problem of irregular periods from the moment I started my periods at 12, weightloss makes them abit more regular but the cycles are long. I'm on a group on fb where alot of the ladies use natural progesterone cream, after months and months of indecision I decided to give it a try, I opted for a cream called 20-1 cream it contains Progesterone with added Estrogen. Alot of women with PCOS actually lack Progesterone so it really does us good. I started using the cream last month, the next day I noticed my cm started to change, on day 4 of using the cream I had lots of EWCM and I got a positive OPK. I was so shocked as I know I would not have ovulated on my own for at least a week if not longer, so I did some reading and apparently Estrogen is released before ovulation, and it matures the follicles and helps release the egg so my belief is that the estrogen in the cream helped me to ovulate. I think my body starts trying to ovulate around the 'normal' 14 day mark but it fails and it keeps trying until it either ovulates or I'm sure sometimes it doesn't actually manage it.

I wanted to share this with you and if any of you are interested in finding out more then please let me know and I'll send you some information. There is also just natural progesterone cream which is available but you have to make sure you have ovulated before you use it otherwise it stops ovulation, as progesterone is produced after ovulation and tricks the body into thinking its already happened and brings on a bleed. I know a lady who hadn't had a period in a year before she started using the progesterone cream, after 3 or 4 months she was ovulating on her own and having a 27 day cycle so it really is amazing stuff.

I only know of a site in the UK the sells it, I'm not sure about the rest of the world but I'm sure it must be available.

Anyway sorry for waffling, but I wanted to share this with you incase it can help anyone else. I'm very excited that I had such positive signs so early into using the cream and now at dpo 7 its just a waiting game to see if we've been successful.

xx


----------



## mumface26

Thanks cookie that intresting. Where do you apply the cream? I have read some women put it on tue inside of their wrists? Must be powerful stuff to change cm in such a short time. 
Im trying to lose weight to hopefully rebalance by hormones. I know the cysts wont go but if im re-alligned then it must help?

MrsB, going by your last post was it a bfn :( im sorry if it was :hugs:

Afm no weight lost.......but no weight gained either :smug:
Went for my walk this morning, I just walked around in circles, up one street and down another and back again. I bet the people in the houses were like whats that bird upto?? Lol! Borring but I hope it looses me more weight.


----------



## Katerz

Anything is better than nothing mumface!

Pulling out the wii fit today and getting back on the wagon...hubby needs to stop popping round the corner to tesco express and getting me choc!


----------



## Cookie1979

Mumface26 - you rotate putting it on fatty areas and areas where the skin is thin, so inner thighs and neck, tummy and wrists, under arms and boobs. Losing weight will really really help you, I lost 4 stone for my wedding and ended up 6 months pregnant when I walked down the aisle. Without the weightloss it wouldn't have happened. I'm still struggling with my weight...I hate that its so hard and I know that this is how its going to be for the rest of my life, struggle struggle! But the struggle is worth it with when you have a little miracle...still blimin hard though.

Wishing you all lots of luck!!! We can't let PCOS beat us!!


----------



## nexis

Had a letter today, finally got an appointment for 9th August. Luckily DH is off that week so he can come too. I've decided to make a real effort to lose some weight so we've got a combined exercise bike and cross trainer being delivered on the 15th. I can use the bike and maybe do a bit of cross training and DH can use both. I'm kinda limited in what exercise I can do due to my crappy spine but in just going to take it slow and know my limits :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I started the gym last week and when I started I measured every part of my body. 1 week on a re-measured and I have lost 11cm in a week! 2 from under my bust, 4 from my waist 3 from but and 2 from my neck haha! So so happy!


----------



## mumface26

Im not measuring areas. Im going off my clothes and what the scales say. My work trousers feel baggy where the zipper is and if I lean forward whilst sitting down theres a gap so my kecks are displayed lol! Thanks to whoever invented boyfriend cardigans!
Trying to get to 9st 10lb im 11st 6lb now. 
Nexis I hope your okay on the training machines and good luck. We live in a flat so cant have such equipment as we havent got the space. I did slimfast to kickstart my weighloss and lost 5lb in a month.
I love walking and swimming too.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Im not measuring areas. Im going off my clothes and what the scales say. My work trousers feel baggy where the zipper is and if I lean forward whilst sitting down theres a gap so my kecks are displayed lol! Thanks to whoever invented boyfriend cardigans!
> Trying to get to 9st 10lb im 11st 6lb now.
> Nexis I hope your okay on the training machines and good luck. We live in a flat so cant have such equipment as we havent got the space. I did slimfast to kickstart my weighloss and lost 5lb in a month.
> I love walking and swimming too.

Thanks, I think I'll be ok with the bike as obvs I can sit down. Main problem with my back is when I stand up for too long. Even kills me to do the dishes :dohh: Luckily we have room for the bike/cross trainer in the conservatory, so it's going out there. I've done slim fast before but I was starving. I've had xenical from the doctor before too, lost 8lb in 2 weeks but the side effects were pretty bad although with such good results I think I may give them another go too.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Problem is my weight is at a stand still so I didn't want to just rely on that where I am gaining muscle and loosing fat. Also I can tell my clothes are different but I have a mathematic brain and want to know the numbers :)


----------



## BABTTC123

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Im not measuring areas. Im going off my clothes and what the scales say. My work trousers feel baggy where the zipper is and if I lean forward whilst sitting down theres a gap so my kecks are displayed lol! Thanks to whoever invented boyfriend cardigans!
> Trying to get to 9st 10lb im 11st 6lb now.
> Nexis I hope your okay on the training machines and good luck. We live in a flat so cant have such equipment as we havent got the space. I did slimfast to kickstart my weighloss and lost 5lb in a month.
> I love walking and swimming too.
> 
> Thanks, I think I'll be ok with the bike as obvs I can sit down. Main problem with my back is when I stand up for too long. Even kills me to do the dishes :dohh: Luckily we have room for the bike/cross trainer in the conservatory, so it's going out there. I've done slim fast before but I was starving. I've had xenical from the doctor before too, lost 8lb in 2 weeks but the side effects were pretty bad although with such good results I think I may give them another go too.Click to expand...



I looked up the symptoms for xenical and it sounds pretty bad.. :( It sounds more to me like the drug is harming people more than helping them. As soon as I move, I just plan on doing the insanity work out. I have heard a lot of good stuff about it and apparently you are supposed to see a pretty big result within the first 60 days of the work out. It will make me tired at first and I will probably want to give up, but in the end I will look better and have more energy so that seems pretty worth it. :)


----------



## Katerz

BABTTC123 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Im not measuring areas. Im going off my clothes and what the scales say. My work trousers feel baggy where the zipper is and if I lean forward whilst sitting down theres a gap so my kecks are displayed lol! Thanks to whoever invented boyfriend cardigans!
> Trying to get to 9st 10lb im 11st 6lb now.
> Nexis I hope your okay on the training machines and good luck. We live in a flat so cant have such equipment as we havent got the space. I did slimfast to kickstart my weighloss and lost 5lb in a month.
> I love walking and swimming too.
> 
> Thanks, I think I'll be ok with the bike as obvs I can sit down. Main problem with my back is when I stand up for too long. Even kills me to do the dishes :dohh: Luckily we have room for the bike/cross trainer in the conservatory, so it's going out there. I've done slim fast before but I was starving. I've had xenical from the doctor before too, lost 8lb in 2 weeks but the side effects were pretty bad although with such good results I think I may give them another go too.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up the symptoms for xenical and it sounds pretty bad.. :( It sounds more to me like the drug is harming people more than helping them. As soon as I move, I just plan on doing the insanity work out. I have heard a lot of good stuff about it and apparently you are supposed to see a pretty big result within the first 60 days of the work out. It will make me tired at first and I will probably want to give up, but in the end I will look better and have more energy so that seems pretty worth it. :)Click to expand...

My BIL is currently doing the insanity workout, he says its tough going but noticed changes within 2 weeks!


----------



## BABTTC123

Katerz said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Im not measuring areas. Im going off my clothes and what the scales say. My work trousers feel baggy where the zipper is and if I lean forward whilst sitting down theres a gap so my kecks are displayed lol! Thanks to whoever invented boyfriend cardigans!
> Trying to get to 9st 10lb im 11st 6lb now.
> Nexis I hope your okay on the training machines and good luck. We live in a flat so cant have such equipment as we havent got the space. I did slimfast to kickstart my weighloss and lost 5lb in a month.
> I love walking and swimming too.
> 
> Thanks, I think I'll be ok with the bike as obvs I can sit down. Main problem with my back is when I stand up for too long. Even kills me to do the dishes :dohh: Luckily we have room for the bike/cross trainer in the conservatory, so it's going out there. I've done slim fast before but I was starving. I've had xenical from the doctor before too, lost 8lb in 2 weeks but the side effects were pretty bad although with such good results I think I may give them another go too.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up the symptoms for xenical and it sounds pretty bad.. :( It sounds more to me like the drug is harming people more than helping them. As soon as I move, I just plan on doing the insanity work out. I have heard a lot of good stuff about it and apparently you are supposed to see a pretty big result within the first 60 days of the work out. It will make me tired at first and I will probably want to give up, but in the end I will look better and have more energy so that seems pretty worth it. :)Click to expand...
> 
> My BIL is currently doing the insanity workout, he says its tough going but noticed changes within 2 weeks!Click to expand...


Only 2 weeks??? I can't wait until I can get it!! I at least want to lose 15-20 lbs before my wedding :)


----------



## boomersooner8

I have PCOS, was diagnosed at 15/16...and am 23 now. I have irregular periods and sometimes go months without one. I am single and plan to try having a baby sometime in 2014 via fertility. I really hope the process doesn't take too long but I'm not that naive.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

boomersooner8 said:


> I have PCOS, was diagnosed at 15/16...and am 23 now. I have irregular periods and sometimes go months without one. I am single and plan to try having a baby sometime in 2014 via fertility. I really hope the process doesn't take too long but I'm not that naive.

Wow may I ask why you are having a baby alone at such a young age?


----------



## mumface26

Hi boomersooner :wave:
Are you going for sperm donation?


----------



## mumface26

The problem with me and exercise is work. I have until 10:15 (11:15 on a weds) before I leave for qork so I go for a walk or swim in the morning. However, come 2pm I am exhausted and I dont finish work until 8pm. So by the weekend I am tired and when im tired I end up pigging out :dohh:
I wish I had a 9-5 job, all my workouts would be in the evening before bed.

Haha I did an last night. Im on bcp but something wasnt right yesterday, I had sore boobs, cramps and lots of clear cm. I dug out an opk and did it. Of course it was negative but I just though the pill hadnt worked for some reason :haha:

Nexis I felt sick for the first 3 days on slimfast. I had to stop doing it as it was upsetting my stomach, I think my body had had enough of it. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## nexis

BABTTC123 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Im not measuring areas. Im going off my clothes and what the scales say. My work trousers feel baggy where the zipper is and if I lean forward whilst sitting down theres a gap so my kecks are displayed lol! Thanks to whoever invented boyfriend cardigans!
> Trying to get to 9st 10lb im 11st 6lb now.
> Nexis I hope your okay on the training machines and good luck. We live in a flat so cant have such equipment as we havent got the space. I did slimfast to kickstart my weighloss and lost 5lb in a month.
> I love walking and swimming too.
> 
> Thanks, I think I'll be ok with the bike as obvs I can sit down. Main problem with my back is when I stand up for too long. Even kills me to do the dishes :dohh: Luckily we have room for the bike/cross trainer in the conservatory, so it's going out there. I've done slim fast before but I was starving. I've had xenical from the doctor before too, lost 8lb in 2 weeks but the side effects were pretty bad although with such good results I think I may give them another go too.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up the symptoms for xenical and it sounds pretty bad.. :( It sounds more to me like the drug is harming people more than helping them. As soon as I move, I just plan on doing the insanity work out. I have heard a lot of good stuff about it and apparently you are supposed to see a pretty big result within the first 60 days of the work out. It will make me tired at first and I will probably want to give up, but in the end I will look better and have more energy so that seems pretty worth it. :)Click to expand...

Yeah the side effects are pretty nasty. It basically absorbs a lot of the fat you eat (although you really can't eat much fat at all) and well...you get really bad diarrhoea. Seriously like you can't even trust a fart :haha: I stopped taking them as my teeth started hurting, really random but annoying and it was from the tablets.

Welcome boomersooner8! :hi:


----------



## BABTTC123

nexis said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Im not measuring areas. Im going off my clothes and what the scales say. My work trousers feel baggy where the zipper is and if I lean forward whilst sitting down theres a gap so my kecks are displayed lol! Thanks to whoever invented boyfriend cardigans!
> Trying to get to 9st 10lb im 11st 6lb now.
> Nexis I hope your okay on the training machines and good luck. We live in a flat so cant have such equipment as we havent got the space. I did slimfast to kickstart my weighloss and lost 5lb in a month.
> I love walking and swimming too.
> 
> Thanks, I think I'll be ok with the bike as obvs I can sit down. Main problem with my back is when I stand up for too long. Even kills me to do the dishes :dohh: Luckily we have room for the bike/cross trainer in the conservatory, so it's going out there. I've done slim fast before but I was starving. I've had xenical from the doctor before too, lost 8lb in 2 weeks but the side effects were pretty bad although with such good results I think I may give them another go too.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up the symptoms for xenical and it sounds pretty bad.. :( It sounds more to me like the drug is harming people more than helping them. As soon as I move, I just plan on doing the insanity work out. I have heard a lot of good stuff about it and apparently you are supposed to see a pretty big result within the first 60 days of the work out. It will make me tired at first and I will probably want to give up, but in the end I will look better and have more energy so that seems pretty worth it. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah the side effects are pretty nasty. It basically absorbs a lot of the fat you eat (although you really can't eat much fat at all) and well...you get really bad diarrhoea. Seriously like you can't even trust a fart :haha: I stopped taking them as my teeth started hurting, really random but annoying and it was from the tablets.
> 
> Welcome boomersooner8! :hi:Click to expand...

Yeah I read that it messed with teeth and gums, though my immediate thought was that it would make them fall out xD I wish losing weight naturally was easier for us! Ugh!


----------



## BABTTC123

Btw...

Welcome to every new person that I have been too lazy to say welcome to! :D


----------



## nexis

BABTTC123 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Im not measuring areas. Im going off my clothes and what the scales say. My work trousers feel baggy where the zipper is and if I lean forward whilst sitting down theres a gap so my kecks are displayed lol! Thanks to whoever invented boyfriend cardigans!
> Trying to get to 9st 10lb im 11st 6lb now.
> Nexis I hope your okay on the training machines and good luck. We live in a flat so cant have such equipment as we havent got the space. I did slimfast to kickstart my weighloss and lost 5lb in a month.
> I love walking and swimming too.
> 
> Thanks, I think I'll be ok with the bike as obvs I can sit down. Main problem with my back is when I stand up for too long. Even kills me to do the dishes :dohh: Luckily we have room for the bike/cross trainer in the conservatory, so it's going out there. I've done slim fast before but I was starving. I've had xenical from the doctor before too, lost 8lb in 2 weeks but the side effects were pretty bad although with such good results I think I may give them another go too.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up the symptoms for xenical and it sounds pretty bad.. :( It sounds more to me like the drug is harming people more than helping them. As soon as I move, I just plan on doing the insanity work out. I have heard a lot of good stuff about it and apparently you are supposed to see a pretty big result within the first 60 days of the work out. It will make me tired at first and I will probably want to give up, but in the end I will look better and have more energy so that seems pretty worth it. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah the side effects are pretty nasty. It basically absorbs a lot of the fat you eat (although you really can't eat much fat at all) and well...you get really bad diarrhoea. Seriously like you can't even trust a fart :haha: I stopped taking them as my teeth started hurting, really random but annoying and it was from the tablets.
> 
> Welcome boomersooner8! :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I read that it messed with teeth and gums, though my immediate thought was that it would make them fall out xD I wish losing weight naturally was easier for us! Ugh!Click to expand...

That was my main worry when I got tooth a gun pain! The doctor didn't seem convinced but I was like I'd prefer to be fat with teeth than skinny with dentures lol It's so hot here today I'm melting! Doesn't help that I get boiling for no reason anyway (thanks PCOS) but now I'm extra hot cos of the weather. Went and did our front lawn and tidied the garden and then cut a few trees back (the ones I could reach lol) so DH can do the higher ones when he gets home.


----------



## BABTTC123

I miss being able to garden... :( I have no time to do it anymore. My poor lillies are suffering </3 lol


----------



## Katerz

Our garden is a jungle at the moment :( my mum is going to help me sort it out whilst hubs watches LO.

My cats keep bringing in frogs from our pond blergh! We find them dead in the mornings and are up to 9 on the frog kill count!


----------



## BABTTC123

Aww poor froggies :< yeah our cats LOVE leaving us presents right outside our door. Either an entire rodent or bird OR they will leave the heart for us. How the hell they manage to do that is beyond me!


----------



## nexis

BABTTC123 said:


> I miss being able to garden... :( I have no time to do it anymore. My poor lillies are suffering </3 lol

One of my lillies seems to have taken a bad this this year :( the other one is a bit on the small side but its the first year it's actually grown after I planted it about 3 years ago and one of our friends stood on it just as it started shooting :(


----------



## BABTTC123

Aww D: mine were grown from bulb but they haven't bloomed yet. They are getting really tall and I would like to repot them or even plant them but I haven't found any time to do so. I'm positive that their like of blooming is due to root binding. I need to get them in the ground asap!


----------



## mumface26

I miss having a garden! We have a balcony so I could put a few pots out. I mainly miss the garden for hanging washing out, the balcony is ok to put the airer on but its not the same.
Mil's cat brings all sorts home with him, so it goes in a gift bag and in the gift box (nappy sack and wheelie bin) :haha:


----------



## J_Lynn

We have guinea hens - and our dogs LOVE them, not in the 'I want to hug you' kind of way, but the 'I am going to tear your head off if I get the chance' kind of way. I thought the horses or the llama would try to take them out, but nope ... it's the dogs that they need to fear. I'm so afraid one day one of them will fly into the back yard with the dogs and they will have a feast :( Especially my youngest dachshund - he's a hunter, so he will destroy them. He's gotten ahold of a tail feather through the fence once - I thought he was going to pull that poor bird right through to him. He's a little shit, that one.


----------



## nexis

BABTTC123 said:


> Aww D: mine were grown from bulb but they haven't bloomed yet. They are getting really tall and I would like to repot them or even plant them but I haven't found any time to do so. I'm positive that their like of blooming is due to root binding. I need to get them in the ground asap!

I grew mine from bulbs too :D I originally planted 3 Bellini and 3 Stargazer (my faves) but my stupid friend managed to stomp on all but one Stargazer. That one has come back every year and gotten taller each time. The one Bellini that's appeared this year was a surprise as I thought he'd ruined them and they'd never grow back. Hopefully next year they might all come through.

I've got an appointment at the doctors on Tuesday, unfortunately couldn't get an appointment with the doc I prefer to see so hopefully the woman I'm seeing is nice. Need to see if they can give me something else for my terrible skin, have an asthma review aaaaaand if I can finally get up the courage, talk to them about my tics. I've had them since I was a child, mostly vocal tics but also facial ones too. They're really starting to get to me and I know it must be hella annoying for DH too. Hopefully I won't bottle it before I get there!


----------



## boomersooner8

hopefulfor1st said:


> boomersooner8 said:
> 
> 
> I have PCOS, was diagnosed at 15/16...and am 23 now. I have irregular periods and sometimes go months without one. I am single and plan to try having a baby sometime in 2014 via fertility. I really hope the process doesn't take too long but I'm not that naive.
> 
> Wow may I ask why you are having a baby alone at such a young age?Click to expand...

Because I have no interesting in dating anyone or getting married. It was a decision I made a year. I do want to have children though. Yes I can adopt, but having a baby via pregnancy has always been a dream of mine and something I want to do.

To the person who asked about a sperm donor, yes I would use a sperm donor.


----------



## BABTTC123

Nexis) it sounds lime turrets syndrome. My friends DH has it and he will make sounds off and on and he is always twitching on one side of his face. It isn't too noticeable and honestly as long as they are big spasms I'm sure you should be fine with managing it :) and mine are just orientals. I went cheap and bought the bag at WalMart lmao 

J_Lynn) my Pom is the same way! She managed to kill a rooster once! I ended up beating her with the dead rooster and she never touched the birds again lol felt bad but she had to learn and with stuff like that the positive reinforcement method doesn't really work :/


----------



## nexis

BABTTC123 said:


> Nexis) it sounds lime turrets syndrome. My friends DH has it and he will make sounds off and on and he is always twitching on one side of his face. It isn't too noticeable and honestly as long as they are big spasms I'm sure you should be fine with managing it :) and mine are just orientals. I went cheap and bought the bag at WalMart lmao
> 
> J_Lynn) my Pom is the same way! She managed to kill a rooster once! I ended up beating her with the dead rooster and she never touched the birds again lol felt bad but she had to learn and with stuff like that the positive reinforcement method doesn't really work :/

Yeah I'm almost certain it's tourettes. It's just really starting to get to me recently as the one vocal tic I have at the moment is seriously doing my head in. I know they can't really do too much to treat it, but I'd just like to get a diagnosis as more people have started to notice and point out this tic, and when it started as a child my dad would constantly tell me off and say if I didn't stop thn people would make fun of me. I thought I was just a weirdo but as I've grown up I've realised it's not something I'm doing on purpose.


----------



## sugarpi24

So ladies I have decided to try and lose weight to help myself feel better about myself and maybe get us a bfp! :) hope it works. Been taking my dog on walks through out town trying to get her use to walking on a leash. Going to the doctor on the 11th to check my follicles. We are only doing femera this cycle and timed intercourse. How are you ladies doing?


----------



## J_Lynn

BABTTC123 said:


> J_Lynn) my Pom is the same way! She managed to kill a rooster once! I ended up beating her with the dead rooster and she never touched the birds again lol felt bad but she had to learn and with stuff like that the positive reinforcement method doesn't really work :/

Yeah, positive reinforcement does not work. Ever. lol You have to just beat them sometimes


----------



## Katerz

My lillies are being eaten alive by red bugs :( can't seem to get rid!

Lolol the dog stories made me giggle my sister has two cheeky Labradors who tore the stuffing out of their dog bed today! Monsters!

We have shut our kitchen door tonight so the cats can't bring us any presents! If they do they are at least confined to the kitchen. This is after I found a rotting frog caught between some furniture :sick: bllleeeeeeegghh!

Sugarpi seems a lot of us are on the loss weight bandwagon lol!

Nexis make sure you don't bottle it at the docs! :hug:


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah I can understand wanting to get it diagnosed... I have depression and had been fighting it on my own since I was a little kid. My dad would always tell me that I just had to pray to God and I would feel better. Well that didn't work and as I aged it got worse and worse to the point that I very seriously suicide. The only reason I never did off myself was because I knew my pets, which are my babies, wouldn't be cared for if I was gone. Well eventually after getting out of an abusive relationship I qualified for a Washington women in need grant to get a year of free counseling and my counselor finally diagnosed me as clinically depressed. I at first refused drugs but eventually they put me on celexa 20 mg and I did great! I'm not on it now only because I can't afford it and I really wish I could.. I've already started having negative thoughts again even though I know that despite all the stupid shit that keeps happening there is plenty of good that is. Bur of course the bad stuff wins :/

J_Lynn) I usually use the positive reinforcement for regular training, but yeah there are some things that you need to teach your dog to fear and never do again for their sake and for others sakes as well! My Pom seems to be the only one who pushes the limits though... Our other two are pitbull/dachshund and a German Shepherd, you would think that they would be the trouble makers! Cookie, my pom, used to always escape from the yard and almost get herself hit by cars. I decided that since beating her with a dead bird worked to fix that then I would have to chase her with a stick and smack her butt with it while screaming at her until she went back home and into the yard through the hole she dug under the fence. I then stood there banging on the fence and hollering at her to get my point across. She hasn't gotten out since xD I love her so much but she is SO STUBBORN!


----------



## BABTTC123

Red bugs?? Have you tried spraying them with vinegar water?


----------



## Katerz

BABTTC123 said:


> Red bugs?? Have you tried spraying them with vinegar water?

Ohhh no didn't think of that I shall give it a shot! Thanks!


----------



## BABTTC123

I hope it gets rid of them for you :)


----------



## J_Lynn

BABTTC123 said:


> Yeah I can understand wanting to get it diagnosed... I have depression and had been fighting it on my own since I was a little kid. My dad would always tell me that I just had to pray to God and I would feel better. Well that didn't work and as I aged it got worse and worse to the point that I very seriously suicide. The only reason I never did off myself was because I knew my pets, which are my babies, wouldn't be cared for if I was gone. Well eventually after getting out of an abusive relationship I qualified for a Washington women in need grant to get a year of free counseling and my counselor finally diagnosed me as clinically depressed. I at first refused drugs but eventually they put me on celexa 20 mg and I did great! I'm not on it now only because I can't afford it and I really wish I could.. I've already started having negative thoughts again even though I know that despite all the stupid shit that keeps happening there is plenty of good that is. Bur of course the bad stuff wins :/
> 
> J_Lynn) I usually use the positive reinforcement for regular training, but yeah there are some things that you need to teach your dog to fear and never do again for their sake and for others sakes as well! My Pom seems to be the only one who pushes the limits though... Our other two are pitbull/dachshund and a German Shepherd, you would think that they would be the trouble makers! Cookie, my pom, used to always escape from the yard and almost get herself hit by cars. I decided that since beating her with a dead bird worked to fix that then I would have to chase her with a stick and smack her butt with it while screaming at her until she went back home and into the yard through the hole she dug under the fence. I then stood there banging on the fence and hollering at her to get my point across. She hasn't gotten out since xD I love her so much but she is SO STUBBORN!


Does your doxie beat up on your pit?! My oldest dachshund (I have 3....and want 3209834 more....) used to beat the hell out of his "girlfriend" a beautiful red nose. She would just put up with his abuse and then eventually just take her giant paw and throw him across the room. He'd always come back for more. I swear he thinks he's 18 feet tall and bullet proof, even though he's 12lbs and wears a diaper (he's disabled haha)


----------



## BABTTC123

J_Lynn said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I can understand wanting to get it diagnosed... I have depression and had been fighting it on my own since I was a little kid. My dad would always tell me that I just had to pray to God and I would feel better. Well that didn't work and as I aged it got worse and worse to the point that I very seriously suicide. The only reason I never did off myself was because I knew my pets, which are my babies, wouldn't be cared for if I was gone. Well eventually after getting out of an abusive relationship I qualified for a Washington women in need grant to get a year of free counseling and my counselor finally diagnosed me as clinically depressed. I at first refused drugs but eventually they put me on celexa 20 mg and I did great! I'm not on it now only because I can't afford it and I really wish I could.. I've already started having negative thoughts again even though I know that despite all the stupid shit that keeps happening there is plenty of good that is. Bur of course the bad stuff wins :/
> 
> J_Lynn) I usually use the positive reinforcement for regular training, but yeah there are some things that you need to teach your dog to fear and never do again for their sake and for others sakes as well! My Pom seems to be the only one who pushes the limits though... Our other two are pitbull/dachshund and a German Shepherd, you would think that they would be the trouble makers! Cookie, my pom, used to always escape from the yard and almost get herself hit by cars. I decided that since beating her with a dead bird worked to fix that then I would have to chase her with a stick and smack her butt with it while screaming at her until she went back home and into the yard through the hole she dug under the fence. I then stood there banging on the fence and hollering at her to get my point across. She hasn't gotten out since xD I love her so much but she is SO STUBBORN!
> 
> 
> Does your doxie beat up on your pit?! My oldest dachshund (I have 3....and want 3209834 more....) used to beat the hell out of his "girlfriend" a beautiful red nose. She would just put up with his abuse and then eventually just take her giant paw and throw him across the room. He'd always come back for more. I swear he thinks he's 18 feet tall and bullet proof, even though he's 12lbs and wears a diaper (he's disabled haha)Click to expand...

My dachshund is mixed with pit xD he looks like a miniature PitBull lmao but he is the sweetest wimpiest dog ever


----------



## mumface26

Omg! Dp has annoyed the hell out of me now :growlmad:
The playstation 4 is out in november so he has pre orderes it from the catalogue and stuck it on buy now pay later, it will be due for payment in june next year......a month before our wedding :growlmad:
We need to save almost £2400 for the buffet, honemoon, photographer, his suit, flowers and wedding favours so where he intends to get an extra £400 from I dont know :shrug:
:hissy: he wont cancel it, says we will deal with it nearer the time but he has said that before about things then we end up at the bank of mum and dad! So annoyed beyond belief!
Cheeky sod said I wilk be getting offered overtime in a couple of months anyway, yeah coz im really gna drag myself to work on a weekend to pay for a flipping games system? You having a laugh?
I will do overtime for the wedding but not for THAT! I told him to get a bar job to.pay for it, plenty bars where we live! His work doesnt offer overtime so its all on me when we need extra cash :(

:hissy: im so upset with him


----------



## BABTTC123

mumface26 said:


> Omg! Dp has annoyed the hell out of me now :growlmad:
> The playstation 4 is out in november so he has pre orderes it from the catalogue and stuck it on buy now pay later, it will be due for payment in june next year......a month before our wedding :growlmad:
> We need to save almost £2400 for the buffet, honemoon, photographer, his suit, flowers and wedding favours so where he intends to get an extra £400 from I dont know :shrug:
> :hissy: he wont cancel it, says we will deal with it nearer the time but he has said that before about things then we end up at the bank of mum and dad! So annoyed beyond belief!
> Cheeky sod said I wilk be getting offered overtime in a couple of months anyway, yeah coz im really gna drag myself to work on a weekend to pay for a flipping games system? You having a laugh?
> I will do overtime for the wedding but not for THAT! I told him to get a bar job to.pay for it, plenty bars where we live! His work doesnt offer overtime so its all on me when we need extra cash :(
> 
> :hissy: im so upset with him

That sucks :( yeah my fiancee is currently unemployed and we are working off of my income only. I told him that if he wants something, like actual internet at home (when we move) then he will have to get a job first. With this new info he has been working a little bit harder at getting a job but he has had no luck :/
Anyways, I absolutely agree with you mumface! A ps4 is NOT that important. I mean, I want one but there are other things that need to be placed first. Once we have some spare income then we can look into buying one, bur certainly not for a long time.


----------



## Katerz

Agh men and money are terrible! Money burns a hole in my hubby's pocket so he must get rid!

Can totally understand your annoyance xxx


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Omg! Dp has annoyed the hell out of me now :growlmad:
> The playstation 4 is out in november so he has pre orderes it from the catalogue and stuck it on buy now pay later, it will be due for payment in june next year......a month before our wedding :growlmad:
> We need to save almost £2400 for the buffet, honemoon, photographer, his suit, flowers and wedding favours so where he intends to get an extra £400 from I dont know :shrug:
> :hissy: he wont cancel it, says we will deal with it nearer the time but he has said that before about things then we end up at the bank of mum and dad! So annoyed beyond belief!
> Cheeky sod said I wilk be getting offered overtime in a couple of months anyway, yeah coz im really gna drag myself to work on a weekend to pay for a flipping games system? You having a laugh?
> I will do overtime for the wedding but not for THAT! I told him to get a bar job to.pay for it, plenty bars where we live! His work doesnt offer overtime so its all on me when we need extra cash :(
> 
> :hissy: im so upset with him

I can understand why you're annoyed :hugs: 

Having said that, we're gonna be getting the PS4 and the Xbox One. DH wants the PS and I want the Xbox, but apparently I'm gonna have to pay for that one so I'd better get saving lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay I got cross hairs, only just tho given today's plummet in temp


----------



## J_Lynn

BABTTC123 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I can understand wanting to get it diagnosed... I have depression and had been fighting it on my own since I was a little kid. My dad would always tell me that I just had to pray to God and I would feel better. Well that didn't work and as I aged it got worse and worse to the point that I very seriously suicide. The only reason I never did off myself was because I knew my pets, which are my babies, wouldn't be cared for if I was gone. Well eventually after getting out of an abusive relationship I qualified for a Washington women in need grant to get a year of free counseling and my counselor finally diagnosed me as clinically depressed. I at first refused drugs but eventually they put me on celexa 20 mg and I did great! I'm not on it now only because I can't afford it and I really wish I could.. I've already started having negative thoughts again even though I know that despite all the stupid shit that keeps happening there is plenty of good that is. Bur of course the bad stuff wins :/
> 
> J_Lynn) I usually use the positive reinforcement for regular training, but yeah there are some things that you need to teach your dog to fear and never do again for their sake and for others sakes as well! My Pom seems to be the only one who pushes the limits though... Our other two are pitbull/dachshund and a German Shepherd, you would think that they would be the trouble makers! Cookie, my pom, used to always escape from the yard and almost get herself hit by cars. I decided that since beating her with a dead bird worked to fix that then I would have to chase her with a stick and smack her butt with it while screaming at her until she went back home and into the yard through the hole she dug under the fence. I then stood there banging on the fence and hollering at her to get my point across. She hasn't gotten out since xD I love her so much but she is SO STUBBORN!
> 
> 
> Does your doxie beat up on your pit?! My oldest dachshund (I have 3....and want 3209834 more....) used to beat the hell out of his "girlfriend" a beautiful red nose. She would just put up with his abuse and then eventually just take her giant paw and throw him across the room. He'd always come back for more. I swear he thinks he's 18 feet tall and bullet proof, even though he's 12lbs and wears a diaper (he's disabled haha) Click to expand...
> 
> My dachshund is mixed with pit xD he looks like a miniature PitBull lmao but he is the sweetest wimpiest dog everClick to expand...

OHMYGOSH!!! Please post a pic of him!!!!! Cuuuute!!!


----------



## mumface26

Money is an awful thing.
Not happy when you dony have any and still not happy when you have itas its always owed to someone or something :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Omg! Dp has annoyed the hell out of me now :growlmad:
> The playstation 4 is out in november so he has pre orderes it from the catalogue and stuck it on buy now pay later, it will be due for payment in june next year......a month before our wedding :growlmad:
> We need to save almost £2400 for the buffet, honemoon, photographer, his suit, flowers and wedding favours so where he intends to get an extra £400 from I dont know :shrug:
> :hissy: he wont cancel it, says we will deal with it nearer the time but he has said that before about things then we end up at the bank of mum and dad! So annoyed beyond belief!
> Cheeky sod said I wilk be getting offered overtime in a couple of months anyway, yeah coz im really gna drag myself to work on a weekend to pay for a flipping games system? You having a laugh?
> I will do overtime for the wedding but not for THAT! I told him to get a bar job to.pay for it, plenty bars where we live! His work doesnt offer overtime so its all on me when we need extra cash :(
> 
> :hissy: im so upset with him


Lol, we already have Xbox one on preorder- doesn't help I work in a gaming / cd / DVD / computer / big tv store. Yup all the fun stuff. But at least we will be paying it off until its release in November so not one lump sum. Cos it won't just be the price of The console it will be extra controller and games too!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yesterday we bought a carseat for hubs car as well so today Jace got his first drive in the wrx!! We had chips by the beach lol

https://s23.postimg.org/eu24ueomz/image.jpg
taking a screen shot


----------



## mumface26

Thankfully he doesnt want an xbox1 or so he says.

Lovely pictures hopeful! Glad you had a good day out.

Watching wimbledon.......c'mon murray!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

my hubby is a big gamer and he would want the ps4 vs the new Xbox. right now he is satisfied with his ps3...sega...Wii and computer games lol. 

I go in Thursday to check my follicles to see if i have any good ones with just the femera. Im going to work on losing weight...maybe thatll help get my BFP sooner. I just dont understand why it hasnt happened...big girls get pregnant all the time why cant i be one of them :( i know everyone is different but dang it sucks! 

I tell you what though when we have a kid our kid will never have to wear the same clothes twice! With all the kids clothes and such you find at a garage sale and cheap i think our kid will be spoiled! :) 

cant wait to start working on our house. we will be doing the roof...windows and most likely the bath room in the fall probably september or august. super excited! i made a scrapbook of the before and after with our house when we moved in and what we have done with the house! its crazy what it looked like before we moved in. 

we went putt putting with friends of ours and their kid and it was a struggle to see how my husband did around him and how good his parents are...almost broke down in tears to see something that i havent been able to give my hubby :( one of these days it will happen i hope!


----------



## BABTTC123

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=632BD372B21D4B13!1525&authkey=!AEkNxQUhMGO4cO0

That is the picture of our pitbull/dachshund :) my fiancee is holding him since that is his baby lol he was ORIGINALLY mine but that obviously didn't work out xD


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> my hubby is a big gamer and he would want the ps4 vs the new Xbox. right now he is satisfied with his ps3...sega...Wii and computer games lol.
> 
> I go in Thursday to check my follicles to see if i have any good ones with just the femera. Im going to work on losing weight...maybe thatll help get my BFP sooner. I just dont understand why it hasnt happened...big girls get pregnant all the time why cant i be one of them :( i know everyone is different but dang it sucks!
> 
> I tell you what though when we have a kid our kid will never have to wear the same clothes twice! With all the kids clothes and such you find at a garage sale and cheap i think our kid will be spoiled! :)
> 
> cant wait to start working on our house. we will be doing the roof...windows and most likely the bath room in the fall probably september or august. super excited! i made a scrapbook of the before and after with our house when we moved in and what we have done with the house! its crazy what it looked like before we moved in.
> 
> we went putt putting with friends of ours and their kid and it was a struggle to see how my husband did around him and how good his parents are...almost broke down in tears to see something that i havent been able to give my hubby :( one of these days it will happen i hope!


That's it sugarpi, look at my pic above- I know in a bit chunky but too big to even get a period?! C'mon!!


----------



## laurabe

day 34 and no sign of AF I gave up with OPKs after 
CD29 but I has O type pains yesterday. who knows?! frustrated!


----------



## Katerz

Wow what a beaaaauuuuutiful weekend we've had in good ole England! Makes everyone smiley :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Fun in the sun <3

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1373208415805_zps4cb271c4.jpg


----------



## mumface26

Aww mrs b such lovely piccis, shes just tooo cuuuute!!

Gl sugarpi! Im trying to lose weight for our wedding and also it may boost my fertility so when we start ttc again we might not need clomid......hers hoping!!

Laurabe I dunno :shrug: our bodies are strange, pcos or no!

Afm im loving this weather! Make it last pleeeeeease! We were sat out at dp parents after watching wimbledon. It was nice mil did us a buffet style tea with scotch eggs, pork pies, coslaw alll the picnic type food twas soooo yum!! We left the car at home and walked to mils so we could have a cheeky drink :wine:
By the way, any tips on getting rid of blackheads on the nose and chin? I want good skin for our wedding and dont want to hide under layers of make up. Tried pore strips, steaming......any tips ladies?

Xxxxx


----------



## BABTTC123

Almost forgot to vent about yesterday! 
So my family has an annual 4th of July party which goes well most of the time and all in all it went great this year except that EVERYONE kept asking me if I was pregnant!! 
I had to repeatedly tell everyone that I am just fat. They all know that I have pcos and know how hard it is to get pg and that it is also hard to lose weight... Ugh I feel terrible. I went and took a test this morning just incase they had some sort of intuition that I didn't have, especially since I haven't had AF since April, but of course it was bfn. :(


----------



## mumface26

Babs I know what you mean. I told a collegue at work we were ttc and she said 3 months off the pill you will catch everyone does. Obvs I didnt catch, then the questions began.....are you pregnant yet? Of course then I had to tell them about clomid and pcos which I found embarrasing.
When we ttc again I am not telling anyone, just my mum and his mum, no one else.

I dont need to lose a lot, just 14pounds then if I lose more its a bonus. Dp firmly believes my weight loss might mean we dont need clomid and I believe it too. I hope we are correct.
January 2015 we will be ntnp :happydance:
Even if we just have one we will be very very happy.

Just want to be a mum, is it such a hard request??


----------



## nexis

All in all, for me to be the "right" weight for my height, I need to lose about 10 stone :/


----------



## ghinspire22

Weight loss helped me conceive on Clomid. They said to lose 20 pounds and I lost 17 before I got pregnant. I think if your body gets healthy with PCOS other things happen. You can do it ladies!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

According to my BMI I am too short ;)


----------



## nlk

I have the opposite problem...I'm tall, and I struggle to gain weight! :wacko: I guess it's good for my pcos, but it's not good for me in any other way! I'm actually trying to put on weight?! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mrs.B. said:


> According to my BMI I am too short ;)

I am 5ft 9 but apparently that's not enough :rofl:


----------



## nexis

Mrs.B. said:


> According to my BMI I am too short ;)

That must be my problem! :haha: I always say I'm not short, I'm vertically challenged.


----------



## J_Lynn

nlk said:


> I have the opposite problem...I'm tall, and I struggle to gain weight! :wacko: I guess it's good for my pcos, but it's not good for me in any other way! I'm actually trying to put on weight?! :haha:

You can take some of mine :headspin:


----------



## J_Lynn

Mrs.B. said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> According to my BMI I am too short ;)
> 
> I am 5ft 9 but apparently that's not enough :rofl:Click to expand...

hahahah I'm 5'10" and that's not enough either


----------



## Katerz

5'2 here...I blame the boobs for the extra weight! It runs in the familiy, all the women in my family have 'em right from my great nan to my lil sister!


----------



## sugarpi24

im short too...5'2 and i am way over weight! I gained a lot within a year of being on BCP...it was 3-4 yrs ago i went to my doctor for a yearly and i gained like 50lbs within a year! he wasnt very happy! its like idk...it just happened...and now im having trouble losing weight and getting motivated to lose it. but i just keep thinking it will give me a baby and make myself feel better! I currently weigh 200lbs :/ so i need to lose at least 60lbs to be at my ideal weight! wow! this is going to suck! lol my whole family is over weight. with PCOS and my thyroid issue its going to be harder to lose weight. :(


----------



## nexis

I'm also 5'2" and I think I'm nearing 20st. It's mostly my fault as I have a terrible sweet tooth but I can't remember a time that I wasn't overweight. Doctors would always point it out when I was little too but I was as active as any child and didn't eat loads then but never been small. My mum is big too but only since having my sister and I, she was tiny before she had us. My sister is probably slightly overweight but she looks good. She never has to worry about what she eats or do any exercise and just stays the same size.


----------



## sugarpi24

yeah i have a terrible sweet tooth as well! I used to eat whatever i wanted when i was younger but i was more active then and looked pretty good. Then i got put on BCP and got lazier and now im here :( plus back when i lived at home my parents limited the sweets...then once i moved out and there were no limitations its like HECK YES! lol oops! but hopefully i can lose some weight and get that BFP!


----------



## nexis

sugarpi24 said:


> yeah i have a terrible sweet tooth as well! I used to eat whatever i wanted when i was younger but i was more active then and looked pretty good. Then i got put on BCP and got lazier and now im here :( plus back when i lived at home my parents limited the sweets...then once i moved out and there were no limitations its like HECK YES! lol oops! but hopefully i can lose some weight and get that BFP!

Yup I was the same when I moved out. Tbh I think I'm probably sweating some of the weight off at the moment. It's so warm and I'm not used to the heat. Plus I get randomly boiling for no reason anyway. I'm sat in my conservatory watching criminal minds in the iPad as its a bit cooler out here with the doors wide open :D Can't wait for the exercise bike/cross trainer to be delivered next Monday!


----------



## sugarpi24

i joined a gym last year and i need to start going...but i work all the time and it sucks i feel like im never home and i just want to relax but i need to start going :( good luck i hope the exercise bike works for you :)


----------



## Katerz

Eating a couple of the cupcakes I just made probably doesn't help the situation! Ooooop


----------



## mumface26

Ive gained 2 stone since moving in with dp and stopping smoking :(
I was never big as a child but always had a bit of a belly, probably an early sign I had pcos in my teens??
I always thought I was fat as a teen but looking back at photos I wasnt anywhere near it. 

So today I started off well, weetabix and a boiled egg for breakfast, tesco value yogurt as a snack, ham salad for tea then........a flake mcflurry :dohh: because it was hot today I was sat outside on some picnic benches near work eating with some friends from work when one said oohh could do with an ice cream now, so we went mcdonalds for mcflurries :blush:
Ooohh well never mind! Start again tomorrow :winkwink:
My downfall is crisps omg I could easily go through a family pack of 12 in one day :blush: to.me they are so addictive. Any flavour just gimme!!
But right now dp is going through his fish finger sarnie phase, it surfaces every now and again with him, almost like a trip back to his boyhood of fish finger butties after school :haha: so.no.doubt he will have one for supper.....then I will want one......grrrrrrr foood!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Ive gained 2 stone since moving in with dp and stopping smoking :(
> I was never big as a child but always had a bit of a belly, probably an early sign I had pcos in my teens??
> I always thought I was fat as a teen but looking back at photos I wasnt anywhere near it.
> 
> So today I started off well, weetabix and a boiled egg for breakfast, tesco value yogurt as a snack, ham salad for tea then........a flake mcflurry :dohh: because it was hot today I was sat outside on some picnic benches near work eating with some friends from work when one said oohh could do with an ice cream now, so we went mcdonalds for mcflurries :blush:
> Ooohh well never mind! Start again tomorrow :winkwink:
> My downfall is crisps omg I could easily go through a family pack of 12 in one day :blush: to.me they are so addictive. Any flavour just gimme!!
> But right now dp is going through his fish finger sarnie phase, it surfaces every now and again with him, almost like a trip back to his boyhood of fish finger butties after school :haha: so.no.doubt he will have one for supper.....then I will want one......grrrrrrr foood!!


What's a sarnie / buttie ????


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Ive gained 2 stone since moving in with dp and stopping smoking :(
> I was never big as a child but always had a bit of a belly, probably an early sign I had pcos in my teens??
> I always thought I was fat as a teen but looking back at photos I wasnt anywhere near it.
> 
> So today I started off well, weetabix and a boiled egg for breakfast, tesco value yogurt as a snack, ham salad for tea then........a flake mcflurry :dohh: because it was hot today I was sat outside on some picnic benches near work eating with some friends from work when one said oohh could do with an ice cream now, so we went mcdonalds for mcflurries :blush:
> Ooohh well never mind! Start again tomorrow :winkwink:
> My downfall is crisps omg I could easily go through a family pack of 12 in one day :blush: to.me they are so addictive. Any flavour just gimme!!
> But right now dp is going through his fish finger sarnie phase, it surfaces every now and again with him, almost like a trip back to his boyhood of fish finger butties after school :haha: so.no.doubt he will have one for supper.....then I will want one......grrrrrrr foood!!

Could be worse than a mcflurry....I just had a....whole tub of Ben and Jerry's :blush: We also had fish finger sarnies for tea :D


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful its a sandwich. Sometimes called butties or sarnies :)

Yum love ben and jerrys mmmmm!!


----------



## Katerz

Mmmmm love a fish finger sammiiiich! 

Hubs has returned from the shop with chocolate...no.willpower.at.all!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Hopeful its a sandwich. Sometimes called butties or sarnies :)
> 
> Yum love ben and jerrys mmmmm!!

I didn't even think that sarnie/buttie wouldn't make sense to everyone lol

I had my all time fave choc fudge brownie :D DH knows me too well :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Dp text me whilst on the bus and asked where abouts are you I have a suprise for you.
I said just coming through clarksfield be 5 mins.....wot is it?

So I came home and found he had bought me a tub of vanilla ice cream, some magnum infinity ice creams and some lemonade :blush:

My will power has melted in the heat :haha:


----------



## BABTTC123

sugarpi24 said:


> im short too...5'2 and i am way over weight! I gained a lot within a year of being on BCP...it was 3-4 yrs ago i went to my doctor for a yearly and i gained like 50lbs within a year! he wasnt very happy! its like idk...it just happened...and now im having trouble losing weight and getting motivated to lose it. but i just keep thinking it will give me a baby and make myself feel better! I currently weigh 200lbs :/ so i need to lose at least 60lbs to be at my ideal weight! wow! this is going to suck! lol my whole family is over weight. with PCOS and my thyroid issue its going to be harder to lose weight. :(

I did that same thing! I started off last year at 148 lbs and now I am 208 lbs D: granted that I am 5'7" I am still well over weight.. I would love to be back down to about 150 lbs. Hell! Even 160 would work for me! I never realized how good I looked when I was those sizes.. I still hated my self and how I looked and now looking back I want to punch myself and say "SHUT THE F*CK UP!" I looked hella good! 



^^^ That was me in the summer of 2011





^^^ That was me in March of this year 2013

I'm even bigger now but I don't have any recent pics of myself.. D:


----------



## J_Lynn

The 2nd pic didn't work - but I am sure you look fine. You look a LOT like my sister - it's kinda freaky, actually!! In fact, she would be willing to hunt you down for that dress you're wearing in that picture. lol


----------



## nexis

It's 9.45am and my doctors appointment is at 11.10. Ladies, I'm bricking it already :nope:


----------



## nlk

Good luck nexis :hugs: it's a step in the right direction, remember!


----------



## mumface26

Good luck nexis!! Keep us posted :):)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hope it went well nexis :)


----------



## nexis

Thanks everyone :) I was really nervous but I managed to talk to her about it! I have Tourette's. She said I could try a stress ball so that when I get the urge to tic I can squeeze that instead. She also said that if I wanted treatment the only thing they could offer in Cardiff was to be referred to the mental health team and see if they can give me CBT or habit reversal therapy but I said no for the time being. It's not terrible and it was more to do with finding out once and for all what it was and to know for sure that I wasn't doing it on purpose.


----------



## BABTTC123

J_Lynn said:


> The 2nd pic didn't work - but I am sure you look fine. You look a LOT like my sister - it's kinda freaky, actually!! In fact, she would be willing to hunt you down for that dress you're wearing in that picture. lol

You know a lot of people have been telling me that I look like some one they know almost identically! Maybe we are all a clone of some one else and just don't know it O_O oh and I absolutely love that dress but am sad I can't wear it..

So back to reality! The other pic shows up fine for me, but pretty much just ad about 50-60 lbs onto the first pic, or double the size of my gut and put some fat on my arms, face and neck and you will get am idea of how I look now.


----------



## mumface26

Well at least you have found some answers nexis and I hope the stress ball helps you.
If the tics are involuntry and random then how would you know when they are gna happen?


----------



## nlk

Glad you have an answer, nexis! CBT could be good, because it might help you to get/feel more in control of it. I can understand your saying no at the minute, but it's good to know that you have that option available to you. Well done for going and getting it checked out :hugs: proud of you! I know how hard stuff like that can be to do sometimes.

Mumface, although the tics are generally involuntary, stress has been known to trigger them. People usually get more of the tics when under stress, so CBT could help teach you to recognise when youre getting that stressed, and try to keep it under control somewhat.

This interests me, because I do CBT at uni :thumbup: it's really interesting!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Well at least you have found some answers nexis and I hope the stress ball helps you.
> If the tics are involuntry and random then how would you know when they are gna happen?

I've been looking at some info online, and their semi-voluntary. Like the urge I get to tic is involuntary but I technically choose to tic to relieve the urge.


----------



## Katerz

Yay good that you've got an answer nexis and options for the future.

Ahhhh still loving this hot weather :)


----------



## nlk

It's beautiful, katerz! Just wish I wasn't so busy so that I could go out and enjoy it properly :haha:


----------



## Katerz

Oh Yeah people do my head in! I got a bit peed off earlier as the town is swarming with foreign students who take up the entire path aghhhh! Hubby 'accidentally' wheeled LO's chariot into their ankles...woooopps!


----------



## laurabe

I'm due to start femara next cycle. when I was given the prescription I was told I'd go in for day 12 scan and then injections. not quite sure how it all works but I thought I'd get all my info at the day 12 scan..

now I have had a letter from the hospital saying they no longer do the day 12 scan and that I've to take the femara for 6 cycles, only getting bloods checked on day 21/28 to check for ovulation,
so now I feel like I won't be getting the full benefit of the femara treatment

also I think they should be scanning me cos they told me last time I had thin lining.

I don't know if femara will fix this by itself, this must be more NHS cutbacks.' 

also this cycle sucks as its day 36 and not even any sign of O. its my first natural cycle after clomid.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

BABTTC123 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> The 2nd pic didn't work - but I am sure you look fine. You look a LOT like my sister - it's kinda freaky, actually!! In fact, she would be willing to hunt you down for that dress you're wearing in that picture. lol
> 
> You know a lot of people have been telling me that I look like some one they know almost identically! Maybe we are all a clone of some one else and just don't know it O_O oh and I absolutely love that dress but am sad I can't wear it..
> 
> So back to reality! The other pic shows up fine for me, but pretty much just ad about 50-60 lbs onto the first pic, or double the size of my gut and put some fat on my arms, face and neck and you will get am idea of how I look now.Click to expand...

 I can see the pic but can't make out how big you are at all through the dog lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah it was the only one I could find that shower any part of my body.. Pretty much my stomach takes up most of that pic but thankfully the doggy is in the way lol to make it easier to visualize, I wear a size 13 going on 14 US pants :'(


----------



## BABTTC123

Glad to hear that you got the info you needed nexis! Yeah basically try to distract yourself whenever you feel the urge to tick pr take some deep breathes and try to clear your mind. Its kind of like needing to itch a bug bite really bad but you need to resist and try to ignore it lol its hard but once you get used to it will become easier :)


----------



## mumface26

Laurabe - I always thought on any kind of fertility drug we had to be monitored to check its working and the dose is right? Lets just hope it works for you.

Hopeful when are you going for the pcos study? Keep us updated :):)

Loving this hot weather too :) I think it will last into next week :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

All is going well at the moment mum face just having trouble eating gluten free.
And my blood results are in the mail apparently- hanging to see them


----------



## mumface26

I swam to the deep end with the instructor today :) now I can swim almost properly I am going at the weekend starting sunday as well as wednesday :)

good luck hopeful lets hope it lands you a bfp too


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I don't want to be pregnant for another 2-3 months.... But if it happened sooner that would be ok too :) but I'm doubtful.


----------



## Katerz

Woop check you out mumface!

We are taking LO swimming later :) eeeee excited!


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all. Trying to catch up on whats happenening with everyone may take me some time so forgive me.
Mumface, sounds like u picked up swimming really quickly! :)

My little Megan is doing well and slowly putting on weight. I have gotten over the shock of her arriving so early and we are starting to get a routine going although tears have been shed along the way.

She is beautiful, will try and work out how to upload a pic from phone.x


----------



## StellaBella24

Plus i must change my ticker!!! :) :) :)


----------



## Katerz

Can't wait for pics! Xx


----------



## nlk

Good to hear from you, stella. Glad you're starting to get into a routine! Definitely can't wait to see a pic of her :happydance:

Today marks 4 weeks since my IVF consult, which means I should be getting my blood test results any day now! I'm trying to decide whether to give them a call and chase a bit, but they said between 4-6 weeks...am I being a bit of a pest if I do? I just want to get everything underway now! I'm done waiting for things to fall my way...I wanna make them happen!


----------



## mumface26

Give them another week then phone them nlk. although I would be itching to pick the phone up lol!

Stella I am glad megan and yourself are doing well! Cant wait to see a picture :)

Sooo hot! Feel sorry for dp as his office has no air con just silly desk fans wich circulate warm air after a bit. Got a full weekend of costa del back garden planned at mils :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My diet and exercise buddy from the pcos trial got her bfp last night lol.
Guess I'm going it alone now! 

Stella did u figure out how to post a pic from phone?


----------



## nlk

At least you know it's working, hopeful! Use it as positive thoughts!!


----------



## sugarpi24

I went for an u/s and I have [email protected] I trigger tonight and we will bd tonight tomorrow and probably the next day. Hubby has to give me the shot in the butt at work...should be interesting... :)


----------



## ghinspire22

Stella, babies seem to have a mind of their own. The doctor's goal for me is 36 weeks. That's 6 weeks from now. I'm hoping to make it but with twins one never knows. 

I'm glad she's doing well. Every day is a new day with it's own challenges. You can do it mama!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Gh u must be relieved to be past 30 weeks!! 

Sugarpi lol about your shot in the butt. I thought u were skipping injectables for a while? 

And nlk did u ring?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Today I've declined going to mothers group because its at a nice restaurant/ pub and I just can't say no to snitty and chips!!


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful whats snitty?
My diet has failed this week! Ive had a mcflurry everyday this week. Its lethal working next door to mcdonalds :haha:

Gh I cant believe how quick your pregnancy has gone! Cant wait until you announce your twins safe arrival!


----------



## nlk

I emailed them instead. They replied, and they have all my bloods back. Everything came back okay, apart from my thyroid, which is high...so I now also have an overactive thyroid :growlmad: that's pushed the IVF back, because it needs to be more under control before I can start. They have said that they are happy to have me as an egg sharer still, but not whilst it's that high...it puts me at too much of a risk for m/c. So I have to start meds right away, and then they will look at the levels in 6 weeks to see whether they have come down. I really hope they have...I don't think I can bear anymore setbacks! It just seems to be one thing after the other. I feel like we're never going to get to the actual IVF stuff.

Sorry for the rant! :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface- chicken snitzel lol

Nlk- I'm so sorry to hear :/


----------



## Aein

Hello Ladies!

i was out of the forum from last 1 month
wish to hear how everyone is doing??


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> i was out of the forum from last 1 month
> wish to hear how everyone is doing??

Hi aein how are u doing? How was your trip away?


----------



## sugarpi24

hopefulfor1st said:


> Gh u must be relieved to be past 30 weeks!!
> 
> Sugarpi lol about your shot in the butt. I thought u were skipping injectables for a while?
> 
> And nlk did u ring?

It was the trigger shot of hcg not ovidrel....ovidrel went in my belly which I did myself and this was one in my butt. He had to give it to me at work in the first aid room and I told the supervisor incase someone thought it was weird that we were going in there alone and she was like "oh I just would have thought "ohlalala" lol like we were getting it on in the first aid room at work! Lol oh boy! But hubby did pretty well. And yeah we only did femera this cycle...no injections besides the trigger which I guess is what the doctor wants to do. No blood work all we did this cycle was take the femera...u/s and trigger...that's all. So less doctor visits and less poking! Love it!


----------



## Aein

Hopeful, thanks dear

trip was sumhow good but full hectic, didn't get a chance to visit any place
all time marriage preparations and busy in ceremony... i back day before yesterday on the eve of Ramdan.... 

i also visit a Gynea Specialist in Karachi, she advised for Lapo... in the meantime another said go for HSG test... now as i,m back trying to look for HSG test around, i wish to do asap coz Dr said it will increase chances to conceive by 95% ...

i need all of yours advised to, what i do??

good news i loose 5kg wait in this 1 month trip, lolz DH saying you again become very beautiful :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Wow good work on the weight loss!!! 
I never had Lapo / hsg but many of the girls on here have so I'm sure can help u


----------



## mumface26

Hi aein! Stellabella had a baby girl a couple weeks ago :)
Are you fasting for ramadan even when ttc? Have the test done aein.

Nlk sorry to hear this :( I hope the meds work.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Whoa! People on my Facebook were sharing a uk news article saying uk hospitals are preparing for hundreds of heatstroke admissions as temps soar to 33 degrees- seriously??


----------



## nlk

Yeah :/ Are you surprised at the fact that we get heatstroke at 33C, or that it's actually going to BE 33c?!

People seem to think that when it's hot here, it's not the same as it being hot abroad, so they don't drink loads of water, and they don't wear sun cream. It's awful!


----------



## Katerz

Yeah as soon as the sun comes out in the uk people go a bit silly!


----------



## nexis

Seriously, the amount of people in asda today with hardly any clothes on was crazy. Yeah it's hot but nobody needs to see your bits hanging out. Went to see if they had any more nice dresses, but they didn't, so I ended up getting a couple of lush tshirts and a load of pants for DH :haha: 

One of my friends neighbours was taken in to hospital at the start of the week with heatstroke. She's 94 and apparently it was sooo hot in her house, no windows open and she was still wearing a cardi!


----------



## Katerz

My nan is like that nexis! She lives in warden assisted accommodation which is hot anyway and she sits in a thick cardi! Mad!


----------



## nlk

That's awful nexis. We're quite lucky...our house stays pretty cool. We don't have any of the windows open at the minute, and it's quite nice :shrug: I think if I opened them it would just get really warm!

It's horrible how some people dress when it's warm. Dress for the body you have, not the body you wish you had! :thumbup:


----------



## nexis

Katerz said:


> My nan is like that nexis! She lives in warden assisted accommodation which is hot anyway and she sits in a thick cardi! Mad!

Yeah my nan lives in a warden assisted place and its soooo hit in her flat too! All windows shut, cardi and a blanket! We have all our windows and the conservatory doors open lol


----------



## mumface26

I agree nexis people should cover up. We were having lunch on the picnic tables outside work today and people spotting.....:sick: 
But yes we do get silly in the heat But I am armed with my factor 30 suncream, hats and will hit the shade when the sun gets too hot. Our windows are never shut when its like this. We live on the 4th floor and heat rises. The trouble is like NLk said, some folk dont think its the same as abroad sun so leave the sun cream and hats at home and go get pissed in the beer gardens then wonder why they are lobster red the day after! 
My nephew was 7 yesterday and the weather was exactly like this when he was born, so his first two weeks of life he wore just his nappy and vest it was too hot to dress him.
It was also the summer I met dp in a sweaty call centre we worked in :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Hi girls, wondering if anyone can help me, I had ewcm and a positive opk on the day my ewcm increased, I'm now 15 dpo no sign of af and bfn after bfn...do you think it's possible that I didn't ovulate? All signs were good but starting to worry that despite all the signs pointing to ovulation that it didn't actually happen. 

I know I definitely used to ovulate as I have had 2 pregnancies and have a son. This is my first time ttc ever so I really am not clued up at all. I'm on CD 38 and my cycles vary from month to month. I did have a slight lh surge a week after the positive opk but it didn't go positive and I read that lh levels fluctuate anyway. 

Feeling a bit fed up, I want to know either way, if af is going to show it needs to hurry up. I'm prob just being paranoid.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> Yeah :/ Are you surprised at the fact that we get heatstroke at 33C, or that it's actually going to BE 33c?!
> 
> People seem to think that when it's hot here, it's not the same as it being hot abroad, so they don't drink loads of water, and they don't wear sun cream. It's awful!


I'm surprised 33 is classed as a heat wave lol
33 is a mild summer day here.
40 would be hot, in summers peak well have a month of 40z the day I bought Jace home from the hospital was 47, that was newsworthy!


----------



## Katerz

33 is good going for the UK!

I went to Egypt when I was 5&6 weeks pg and the heat was in the 40's...actually thought I was going to melt! Never ever again lolol


----------



## nexis

Supposed to be 27 degrees in Cardiff tomorrow. Virtually everyone I know is having a BBQ :) I'm off to see my sister now she's back from her week in Germany. She said it wasn't as warm there as it has been here :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Cookie1979 said:


> Hi girls, wondering if anyone can help me, I had ewcm and a positive opk on the day my ewcm increased, I'm now 15 dpo no sign of af and bfn after bfn...do you think it's possible that I didn't ovulate? All signs were good but starting to worry that despite all the signs pointing to ovulation that it didn't actually happen.
> 
> I know I definitely used to ovulate as I have had 2 pregnancies and have a son. This is my first time ttc ever so I really am not clued up at all. I'm on CD 38 and my cycles vary from month to month. I did have a slight lh surge a week after the positive opk but it didn't go positive and I read that lh levels fluctuate anyway.
> 
> Feeling a bit fed up, I want to know either way, if af is going to show it needs to hurry up. I'm prob just being paranoid.



Pcos can definitely give u all the symptoms of ov without it actually happening!


----------



## Aein

mumface26 said:


> Hi aein! Stellabella had a baby girl a couple weeks ago :)
> Are you fasting for ramadan even when ttc? Have the test done aein.
> 
> Nlk sorry to hear this :( I hope the meds work.

thanks dearest mumface, how are you doing?

hey congrats Bella :happydance::happydance::flower: 

mumface, yesterday i talked with one Lab, test will be done after my period finish, so let see July 28 or around my periods will start, so a bit wait

yes mumface, TTC is going on in Ramdan, although intercourse we do after opening fast in night ;)


----------



## Aein

very strange, i saw 45 to 47 during my visit to Pakistan


& yes we are fasting here in hot summer with same temp :/


----------



## Cookie1979

hopefulfor1st said:


> Cookie1979 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, wondering if anyone can help me, I had ewcm and a positive opk on the day my ewcm increased, I'm now 15 dpo no sign of af and bfn after bfn...do you think it's possible that I didn't ovulate? All signs were good but starting to worry that despite all the signs pointing to ovulation that it didn't actually happen.
> 
> I know I definitely used to ovulate as I have had 2 pregnancies and have a son. This is my first time ttc ever so I really am not clued up at all. I'm on CD 38 and my cycles vary from month to month. I did have a slight lh surge a week after the positive opk but it didn't go positive and I read that lh levels fluctuate anyway.
> 
> Feeling a bit fed up, I want to know either way, if af is going to show it needs to hurry up. I'm prob just being paranoid.
> 
> 
> 
> Pcos can definitely give u all the symptoms of ov without it actually happening!Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply hopeful. Well when I'm not ovulating I don't even get a line on my opks so I know that's it's not because I have high lh levels. Well I'm 16 dpo now still no sign of af and bfn on a frer...I guess all I can do is wait. Hope I'm not waiting too long. X


----------



## BABTTC123

Soooo I AM FINALLY MOVED!!!! I am oh so very happy to finally be in this house! It is pretty big! :) The pets are loving it too! Still have many boxes to unpack and I am in need of a couch but sp far things are going great! Having a late dinner tonight because I had to work late. Teriyaki chicken, mixed vegies and rice! Yummy meal but packed with carbs @[email protected] I am now 213 and I have no clue how the hell that happened! I need to get the insanity work out asap! I'm not going to be 220 at my wedding! D:


----------



## mumface26

Cookie its because the egg that matures never comes out but we get all the typical ov symptoms

We ordered our wedding cake today, its two heart shaped cakes, one will be on the table and the other on a cake stand that is tilted . The top cake will have a purple and lilac fascinator with cascading ribbons coming down and both cakes will be white, trimmed with a purple ribbon with purple 3d butterflies amd lilac love hearts :) both will be rich fruit cakes for £290 incl £60 stand hire :):)
Dp is an annoyance!! Meant to be going to his mums so we can sunbathe and have tea there. Im ready to leave but hes pissing around on the nexus tablet and watching the ashes im like omg hurry the heck uuuupppp!!!


----------



## mumface26

Annnd finally hes off his arse!


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful when the mercury goes over 20 degrees its front page lol! Do you have to wear sun cream everyday where you live? I will wear suncream but hate how greasy it feels.
My weather app says its 28degrees :happydance: 
In mils garden sunbathing. they have a george forman spit roaster so we have bought a chicken round for tea, spit roast chicken with salad and new potatoes mmmm yummm!!
I love hot weather <3 enjoy laayydiiieeezzzz!!!


----------



## Katerz

I can't wait for frog season to be over...I have just found corpses 14 & 15 in my living room...aghhh caaaaats!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

No we don't wear sunscreen every day but not outside every day. 
Meant to be going on a family picnic today actually but it's pretty cold :/


----------



## mumface26

I love the sun but the sun hates me :(
I wore factor 30 sunscreen and ive got itchy heat rash on my shoulders, really annoyingly itchy!!


----------



## nexis

I went over to my mums today to see my sister and it was soooo hot in their house! We eventually managed to open the French doors in the dining room to the conservatory so we could get some air in from the garden. Was still really warm though as there wasn't really a breeze. Luckily she's coming here tomorrow as its so much cooler at mine :)


----------



## nexis

OH. MY. GOD. There's just been the BIGGEST domestic in one of the houses opposite me. Woke us and half the street up! At first it kinda sounded like two people having some really noisy sex (and I mean really noisy) then as you tried to listen you we're like umm no it sounds like someone's getting murdered :o there were all people in the street trying to work out which house it was and then the police were called. Told us all to go in when they got all the info but they've gone now after speaking to the woman who phoned them. Gonna have to see if I can find out what the hell went on tomorrow :/


----------



## Katerz

Yeeeeaaahhh love a bit of drama llama! Ohh I wonder what happened.

I'm currently being kept awake by a bunch of pissed up 16 year olds who were at a party down the road earlier...if the kid outside talking really loudly on his phone wakes lily up heads will roll!


----------



## nexis

Katerz said:


> Yeeeeaaahhh love a bit of drama llama! Ohh I wonder what happened.
> 
> I'm currently being kept awake by a bunch of pissed up 16 year olds who were at a party down the road earlier...if the kid outside talking really loudly on his phone wakes lily up heads will roll!

My neighbour just knocked my door to tell me I'd left one of my car windows open :dohh: and she only just got home so I was telling her about the goings on. Apparently, the house the police went to were having a kids party today so what the hell went on I don't know! It's possible they got the wrong house as the police have been called to one next to it before for a "domestic incident" last year. They were a proper old couple and they're always having blazing rows!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hmmm, hubs and I have been fighting a lot the last few days. He said this is so much harder than he thought and he doesn't want another baby for a few years


----------



## mumface26

Aww hopeful dp goes through things like that. Like when he sees my sisters kids playing up or when he has had a bad few days he will say things like lets just get married, move somewhere else and just enjoy life by going on holidays. And im like :nope: 
But then on the flip side he will say how excited he is for when we ntnp and how he would like 2 close together. Men!

Love overhearing an argument lol! We live off a main road where theres a few pubs so friday and saturday nights we usually hear people kicking off and its mainly women screeching at eath other, handbags at dawn lol!
When I lived at home with my parents one of our neighbours kicked off with a family down the road and kicked the bqck.door in, he got carted off by 2 huge police men and was sectioned under the mental health act. He was a wierdo, he had a wife and kids but the family was strange. Hard to explain tbh!

Totes ruined the diet :dohh: had lots of ice cream and magnums and crisps yesterday. This hot weather makes me want to nibble at things. Im going looking at wedding dresses next weekend and had hoped to shed an extra few pounds but :nope:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah. I told him there is no way we are waiting til then! 
Ill be 32-33, and having pcos it will be so much harder then! 
We come to a mutual agreement to ttc when I lose 20kg (44 pounds) so I'm in peak shape and hopefully won't be as dangerous for me as last time. But in the mean time I refuse to take the pill and he's a man so he's not gonna say no lol


----------



## mumface26

Can I ask does anyone inner thighs rub together at the top when we wear skirts?
Its uncomfortable. Ive cut a pair of leggins into shorts to wear underneath to sort of cushion things.
Otherwise they rub and cause a rash.


----------



## mumface26

Best thing to do hopeful is not mention anything about ttc or pcos for a few weeks. Justblike pretend its not happening because I find if I talk about babies dp gets put off by it all.


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Can I ask does anyone inner thighs rub together at the top when we wear skirts?
> Its uncomfortable. Ive cut a pair of leggins into shorts to wear underneath to sort of cushion things.
> Otherwise they rub and cause a rash.

Yes it's so annoying! Especially in the heat aghhh


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask does anyone inner thighs rub together at the top when we wear skirts?
> Its uncomfortable. Ive cut a pair of leggins into shorts to wear underneath to sort of cushion things.
> Otherwise they rub and cause a rash.
> 
> Yes it's so annoying! Especially in the heat aghhhClick to expand...

Yup! I get home and b like omg I need to put tights on so they can't touch and there's no loose fabric


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask does anyone inner thighs rub together at the top when we wear skirts?
> Its uncomfortable. Ive cut a pair of leggins into shorts to wear underneath to sort of cushion things.
> Otherwise they rub and cause a rash.
> 
> Yes it's so annoying! Especially in the heat aghhhClick to expand...
> 
> Yup! I get home and b like omg I need to put tights on so they can't touch and there's no loose fabricClick to expand...

Yup big time! I've been living in dresses at the moment so it's happening more!


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask does anyone inner thighs rub together at the top when we wear skirts?
> Its uncomfortable. Ive cut a pair of leggins into shorts to wear underneath to sort of cushion things.
> Otherwise they rub and cause a rash.
> 
> Yes it's so annoying! Especially in the heat aghhhClick to expand...
> 
> Yup! I get home and b like omg I need to put tights on so they can't touch and there's no loose fabricClick to expand...
> 
> Yup big time! I've been living in dresses at the moment so it's happening more!Click to expand...

Lol ive destroyed so many pairs of leggins recently to help with this. but just the primark £3 ones so they are easily replaced.
Need to lose weight to hopefully fix this.
Going for a swim with dp to cool off.


----------



## laurabe

finally got AF so start Letrozole tomorrow..

fingers crossed.


----------



## Katerz

Fingers crossed for you laurabe xxxx


----------



## J_Lynn

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask does anyone inner thighs rub together at the top when we wear skirts?
> Its uncomfortable. Ive cut a pair of leggins into shorts to wear underneath to sort of cushion things.
> Otherwise they rub and cause a rash.
> 
> Yes it's so annoying! Especially in the heat aghhhClick to expand...
> 
> Yup! I get home and b like omg I need to put tights on so they can't touch and there's no loose fabricClick to expand...
> 
> Yup big time! I've been living in dresses at the moment so it's happening more!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol ive destroyed so many pairs of leggins recently to help with this. but just the primark £3 ones so they are easily replaced.
> Need to lose weight to hopefully fix this.
> Going for a swim with dp to cool off.Click to expand...

Ladies, try baby powder. You can put it on your thighs and it prevents the friction. Any chaffing powder works, but baby powder smells the best. I put it in my hands and then just rub it on the inside of each thigh. Works like a charm. My husband uses it in the summer because he works in the heat and mens pants with their low crotch line and boxes cause things to rub :haha: so he uses it as well - that's how I got the idea lol It works wonderfully!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ladies... I hope this gets darker!! Can you see it?

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1373866761605_zps98afd5d8.jpg


----------



## Katerz

Ohhh I see something mrs b and I have very sleepy eyes with no glasses on and a really dirty phone screen cover lolol! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Katerz said:


> Ohhh I see something mrs b and I have very sleepy eyes with no glasses on and a really dirty phone screen cover lolol! Fingers crossed for you!

haha brilliant post, thank you :)


----------



## nlk

I can definitely see something...but on the top one, not on the invert?! Scratch that, when I tilt the screen I can see it on the invert as well :haha: Hope it gets darker for you!!


----------



## mumface26

MrsB is it a hpt? Yup def see smth lurking there :)

GL laurabe :dust:

Im itching to bake cupcakes but its far too hot and my cakes never turn out good wen its like this. MIL said we could start a cupcake business together. She said we could start a small market stall then eventually buy a shop and branch out into celebration cakes.....this conversation was had after a few glasses of wine :haha:
Theres a place in manchester called afflex palace (goth paradise, used to buy all sorts from there) and on one floor theres a cupcake shop that do classes! A full day is £89 and you learn how to bake and decorate a celebration cake, dp says I can have it for xmas :smug:
My bros asked me to do cupcakes for our parents 45 yr wedding anniversary party in september cant wait!


----------



## nlk

sounds fab, mumface! I did a cake decorating course a few months back, I loved it! It's definitely too hot to be baking today, though...


----------



## mumface26

Nlk I want to a courwe but the only one that I can find is held on a monday whilst im working. I can do cupcake swirls and pipe roses on them and I once made dp a football pitch cake.
cant wait to do my parents cakes, I will see what colour 45 anniversary is and go from there.


----------



## J_Lynn

MrsB - I definitely see it as well :D GL!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh ladies!! Please don't use talcom powder! With pcos our risk of cancer is already increased let alone adding to it!!

https://aww.ninemsn.com.au/dietandh...alcum-powder-heightens-risk-of-ovarian-cancer

Just one of hundreds of articles- many women with ovarian tumors that get them cut out find out they are filled with talcum powder from applying it to that general area. 

Also it is so dangerous for babies as the particles are so fine it causes breathing difficulties. It is nearly completely banned in Australia but some companies are still using it! 
If you must powder then use talc free cornstarch powder!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> Ladies... I hope this gets darker!! Can you see it?
> 
> https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1373866761605_zps98afd5d8.jpg


Oh mrs b! 

Looking at you lapping people lol
That is crazy how lucky you are!!! 

Have u tested again since? How many dpo are you?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's been weeks I'm glad were on a bfp streak again!


----------



## J_Lynn

hopefulfor1st said:


> Oh ladies!! Please don't use talcom powder! With pcos our risk of cancer is already increased let alone adding to it!!
> 
> https://aww.ninemsn.com.au/dietandh...alcum-powder-heightens-risk-of-ovarian-cancer
> 
> Just one of hundreds of articles- many women with ovarian tumors that get them cut out find out they are filled with talcum powder from applying it to that general area.
> 
> Also it is so dangerous for babies as the particles are so fine it causes breathing difficulties. It is nearly completely banned in Australia but some companies are still using it!
> If you must powder then use talc free cornstarch powder!

I would never let it get that close to my girlie bits. And underwear would prevent it from getting in your girlie bits - correct? Cornstarch does work too, hubby actually prefers that ... it's cheaper and works better. I just use whatever. I don't have a preference. I don't wear skirts but maybe a couple times a year usually so I don't care either way. But cornstarch does work better. I can't tell you how many times I have gone to the kitchen only to discover my cornstarch is gone - right when I need to use it for cooking, of course. :dohh: Men!


----------



## Mrs.B.

So sorry to overlap :blush:

I have indeed tested again 

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC_0013_zpsc22fa146.jpg


----------



## mumface26

Omg mrsB another clomid bub!! 
Sticky vibes :):):)

Think I will just stick to using cut up leggins and tights to stop the chafe lol! I mean wouldnt talc dissapear after a while? Besides my skirts and dresses are long and not tight so they are wll hidden.
Sat on the picnic benches again and we have come to the conclusion men where sun glasses so they can ogle the women as they pass by in skimpy summer clothes :haha:
We are keeping tabs on two men who appear to be perving lol!


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Omg mrsB another clomid bub!!
> Sticky vibes :):):)
> 
> Think I will just stick to using cut up leggins and tights to stop the chafe lol! I mean wouldnt talc dissapear after a while? Besides my skirts and dresses are long and not tight so they are wll hidden.
> Sat on the picnic benches again and we have come to the conclusion men where sun glasses so they can ogle the women as they pass by in skimpy summer clothes :haha:
> We are keeping tabs on two men who appear to be perving lol!

I use what I call my fat pants...it's control underwear which look like a pair of shorts but tighter if you see what I mean?! Used them on my wedding day worked like a charm!


----------



## nexis

Katerz said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Omg mrsB another clomid bub!!
> Sticky vibes :):):)
> 
> Think I will just stick to using cut up leggins and tights to stop the chafe lol! I mean wouldnt talc dissapear after a while? Besides my skirts and dresses are long and not tight so they are wll hidden.
> Sat on the picnic benches again and we have come to the conclusion men where sun glasses so they can ogle the women as they pass by in skimpy summer clothes :haha:
> We are keeping tabs on two men who appear to be perving lol!
> 
> I use what I call my fat pants...it's control underwear which look like a pair of shorts but tighter if you see what I mean?! Used them on my wedding day worked like a charm!Click to expand...

I had a skirt that was like fat pants for my wedding. My sister has ones like shorts that suck you in and she calls them her fat pants :haha:

Massive congrats MrsB!! :happydance:


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats mrs b!!!! Seems like every one is starting.to get their bfp's! :) I can't wait to get my AF back on track again so I can start trying more ^_^ 

So from all of this moving and our new diet I have already lost 4 lbs!!! I WAS 213 lb and now I am back to 209lb! I am hoping that I can lose at least 2-3 lbs a week. If I keep it up then I will be 188 lb by my wedding day. If I lose more then it is a bonus!


----------



## Mikihob

Hi ladies! 

Can I have your thoughts??

DH had a zero count SA in May, started HCG in June and I started taking Inositol because it's supposed to help the hormone imbalance caused by PCOS. Two weeks after starting it (ish) I had a period on June 25th (last one was March). I had cramping July 9 and took an ovulation and it came back with a smiley face. BD and everything.

Last night I took off my bra and my boobs hurt really bad and this morning i have been cramping a lot. I normally don't have mid cycle cramping (my cycles are forever long too). I am trying to not get too excited about this being implantation but can't help it. lol. 

Any thoughts from you PCOS ladies would really help me out. 

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Omg mrsB another clomid bub!!
> Sticky vibes :):):)
> 
> Think I will just stick to using cut up leggins and tights to stop the chafe lol! I mean wouldnt talc dissapear after a while? Besides my skirts and dresses are long and not tight so they are wll hidden.
> Sat on the picnic benches again and we have come to the conclusion men where sun glasses so they can ogle the women as they pass by in skimpy summer clothes :haha:
> We are keeping tabs on two men who appear to be perving lol!
> 
> I use what I call my fat pants...it's control underwear which look like a pair of shorts but tighter if you see what I mean?! Used them on my wedding day worked like a charm!Click to expand...
> 
> I had a skirt that was like fat pants for my wedding. My sister has ones like shorts that suck you in and she calls them her fat pants :haha:
> 
> Massive congrats MrsB!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes I have fatty pants too but then it pushes it all upwards so I get a muffin top lol!
Only wear those on my low self esteem days lol also dp hates when I wear them


----------



## mumface26

Mikihob said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can I have your thoughts??
> 
> DH had a zero count SA in May, started HCG in June and I started taking Inositol because it's supposed to help the hormone imbalance caused by PCOS. Two weeks after starting it (ish) I had a period on June 25th (last one was March). I had cramping July 9 and took an ovulation and it came back with a smiley face. BD and everything.
> 
> Last night I took off my bra and my boobs hurt really bad and this morning i have been cramping a lot. I normally don't have mid cycle cramping (my cycles are forever long too). I am trying to not get too excited about this being implantation but can't help it. lol.
> 
> Any thoughts from you PCOS ladies would really help me out.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!

All you could do is test to br honest. All sounds promising though :)


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Mikihob said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can I have your thoughts??
> 
> DH had a zero count SA in May, started HCG in June and I started taking Inositol because it's supposed to help the hormone imbalance caused by PCOS. Two weeks after starting it (ish) I had a period on June 25th (last one was March). I had cramping July 9 and took an ovulation and it came back with a smiley face. BD and everything.
> 
> Last night I took off my bra and my boobs hurt really bad and this morning i have been cramping a lot. I normally don't have mid cycle cramping (my cycles are forever long too). I am trying to not get too excited about this being implantation but can't help it. lol.
> 
> Any thoughts from you PCOS ladies would really help me out.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> All you could do is test to br honest. All sounds promising though :)Click to expand...

Agree with mumface :test: I never used to get mid cycle cramping and now I do and I get seriously painful boobs too but I'm annovulatory.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Omg mrsB another clomid bub!!
> Sticky vibes :):):)
> 
> Think I will just stick to using cut up leggins and tights to stop the chafe lol! I mean wouldnt talc dissapear after a while? Besides my skirts and dresses are long and not tight so they are wll hidden.
> Sat on the picnic benches again and we have come to the conclusion men where sun glasses so they can ogle the women as they pass by in skimpy summer clothes :haha:
> We are keeping tabs on two men who appear to be perving lol!
> 
> I use what I call my fat pants...it's control underwear which look like a pair of shorts but tighter if you see what I mean?! Used them on my wedding day worked like a charm!Click to expand...
> 
> I had a skirt that was like fat pants for my wedding. My sister has ones like shorts that suck you in and she calls them her fat pants :haha:
> 
> Massive congrats MrsB!! :happydance:Click to expand...



I was just skinny on my wedding day- where did that go- doh!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> So sorry to overlap :blush:
> 
> I have indeed tested again
> 
> https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC_0013_zpsc22fa146.jpg

You know it's real when u don't have to squint!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Grrr, asked my doc for a script for provera and of course his answer was take the pill argh

Why can't I just ntnp :(


----------



## mumface26

MrsB are you going to test again or go docs for bloods to have it confirmed?

Dp goes to istanbul for his final hair transplant on august 12th (another reason were are broke :blush:)
The same clinic does liposuction. Only as a last resort would I have surgery. I would uave my inner thighs, belly and chin done if we could afford it.
But for now diet and exercise will do :)

Is anyone watching bbc3 where a group of 18yo go abroad and unbeknown to them the parents spy on them? If we have a boy I hope he doesnt do anything like that its gross lol!
Went on a girls hol to crete once but it wasnt as wild as that and I kept my bikini bottoms on kwim?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hooray for 27 BFPs!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

God I'm so clucky lol. Every few weeks I do the math, if I was to get pregnant again now there would be 15 months between them. And I'm 6 months post c section. And I need to be back at work another 2 months before falling pregnant to be eligible for maternity again. Sigh. The last 2 win I have to wait but the clomid in the cupboard is calling my name!!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:
 

> MrsB are you going to test again or go docs for bloods to have it confirmed?
> 
> Dp goes to istanbul for his final hair transplant on august 12th (another reason were are broke :blush:)
> The same clinic does liposuction. Only as a last resort would I have surgery. I would uave my inner thighs, belly and chin done if we could afford it.
> But for now diet and exercise will do :)
> 
> Is anyone watching bbc3 where a group of 18yo go abroad and unbeknown to them the parents spy on them? If we have a boy I hope he doesnt do anything like that its gross lol!
> Went on a girls hol to crete once but it wasnt as wild as that and I kept my bikini bottoms on kwim?

Is that Sun, Sex and Suspicious Parents? LOVE that program! I've watched it since the first series, one of the funniest ones was where the parents went into their daughters room for a snoop and one of the production team left their mobile in there by accident. They came back to the room and found it and saw all the texts about what the film crew were really there for and she went mental :haha: She was refusing to be filmed and texting her mum like how could you do this. She forgave her eventually though :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've seen that show on MTV!


----------



## Mrs.B.

mumface26 said:


> MrsB are you going to test again or go docs for bloods to have it confirmed?

They do that here, They take bloods at 8 week midwife appointment but only to check all your levels to compare to later in the pregnancy. Nothing to check your actually pregnant. Took a digi today. I think I am 3+5 today so the 1-2 weeks since conception is correct :)


----------



## mumface26

Omg still cant believ mrsB has anothet bfp :happydance:
H&H <3 <3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> MrsB are you going to test again or go docs for bloods to have it confirmed?
> 
> They do that here, They take bloods at 8 week midwife appointment but only to check all your levels to compare to later in the pregnancy. Nothing to check your actually pregnant. Took a digi today. I think I am 3+5 today so the 1-2 weeks since conception is correct :)Click to expand...

Your ticker puts you at almost 5 weeks though it must be wrong.

How did hubby react?

What's your edd?


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> MrsB are you going to test again or go docs for bloods to have it confirmed?
> 
> They do that here, They take bloods at 8 week midwife appointment but only to check all your levels to compare to later in the pregnancy. Nothing to check your actually pregnant. Took a digi today. I think I am 3+5 today so the 1-2 weeks since conception is correct :)Click to expand...
> 
> Your ticker puts you at almost 5 weeks though it must be wrong.
> 
> How did hubby react?
> 
> What's your edd?Click to expand...

My ticker goes off end that midwife will give me going off my last period. They do not take I to account I only ovulated 12 days ago. The digi does and so does my dates above. .

Midwife will say 19th March. Should be 27th from ov. 

Hubby's happy he never gives too much away lol xx


----------



## mumface26

MrsB when you go back to work after this mat leave you will be telling them you are going on mat leave again in about 30 weeks lol! My manager would flip and theres nothing they can do about it :):)


----------



## Mrs.B.

mumface26 said:


> MrsB when you go back to work after this mat leave you will be telling them you are going on mat leave again in about 30 weeks lol! My manager would flip and theres nothing they can do about it :):)

I know :wacko: I go back next week :blush: I won't be telling them straight away I think I will hide it as long as I can, I don't know how to tell them


----------



## mumface26

Mrs.B. said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> MrsB when you go back to work after this mat leave you will be telling them you are going on mat leave again in about 30 weeks lol! My manager would flip and theres nothing they can do about it :):)
> 
> I know :wacko: I go back next week :blush: I won't be telling them straight away I think I will hide it as long as I can, I don't know how to tell themClick to expand...

I would love telling them. I like throwing a spanner in the works :devil:
Dp wants us to have two close together. Ntnp after bub1 and see what happens :)
Congrats to elisya becoming a big sister :):)


----------



## Katerz

Woooop love a BFP!

Whooooooooose next?!


----------



## mumface26

Cant wait to ttc again! Its killing me now im no longer ttc :( :( :(
At least we have our wedding to plan and look forward too :)
Next time we ttc I am doing it differently. I wont bombard the doctor or pick out every single "symptom" and pull it to bits. 
Nice and relaxed oh and I wont tell people either so to avoid the "hows it going?" questions.


----------



## laurabe

Katerz said:


> Woooop love a BFP!
> 
> Whooooooooose next?!

me please lol.


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm watching "obese and expecting" on TLC and its like they can get pregnant without losing weight!! :( oi! But those women are having a lot of issues when it comes to delievery. :( kinda scary :( but I'm hoping with me trying tonlose weight it'll help later.

I will be testing next week sometime...but ive been keeping myself busy and not really thinking about it.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So according to me re-requesting my bloods I am borderline for needing metformin so the doc said its up to me..... 

What would u ladies do?


----------



## mumface26

Try the met hopeful, it may help with weightloss and give you af back. Give it a go or you will be wondering what if.

Sugarpi I hope this is your cycle hun! FX! :dust:

Im off work today :happydance: booked the day off for swimming then im gna visit my parents for the day :) 
Dp bought me some neoplolitan ice cream and crisps last night, he only went out for some eggs :haha: we are terrible, no wonder my weight loss has stopped.


----------



## mumface26

laurabe said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Woooop love a BFP!
> 
> Whooooooooose next?!
> 
> me please lol.Click to expand...

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## nlk

It can't hurt to take it, hopeful. You just need to remember that it will take your body a few weeks to adjust to it, and I think it can make you quite ill whilst you adjust. I'm with mumface, though...it's not going to hurt, so what do you have to lose? I start metformin in a few weeks, as a prep for IVF :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was just wondering if u take it if your body gets use to it and then if I stop it'll be even worse.


----------



## nlk

I don't think it would, hopeful. It's dealing with the insulin resistance, so if anything I imagine you would just go back to how you were (that's if your body doesn't begin to kick in by itself after having a helping hand!)

Have you thought about acupuncture? I'm not normally one to suggest therapies, but I was like you, and COMPLETELY annovulatory. I haven't had a cycle in 7 years, without it being drug induced, and even then I was only being allowed that rarely...I went a year without at one point. Anyways, I started acupuncture in November (?) and honestly didn't think anything could fix me. Since April, I've now had 3 cycles, that are relatively close together :wacko: Might be worth looking into it? I only have it once a month now.


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> I was just wondering if u take it if your body gets use to it and then if I stop it'll be even worse.

Really it's up to you. I'm on 1000mg metformin a day and I'm still not Oing but I do have AF every month pretty much regularly around 30 days. The only thing I would say is that it can take a while to show any effects and you have to keep taking them as advised. I didn't take thm for just under a week when I was ill and went into hospital. I was due AF, she came and then came again 2 weeks later :wacko:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nlk I could not do needles :/ no way!


----------



## mumface26

I guess bcp does that to you too. Your body gets used to it then.you stop it and your af goes awol for a while. Im dreading coming off bcp, but if ive lost my weight and have a healthy bmi then I think.i will be fine. I hope!!
I on my way to mums now. I love visiting her, she eats healthy so I dont have to fear the cake tin as she doesnt have one and shes doing me a huge turkey salad for lunch yum!


----------



## nlk

hopefulfor1st said:


> Nlk I could not do needles :/ no way!

I thought this too, before I started. Honestly? I don't even feel them go in. I just don't look, because I know that I would panic. But he does it, and I'm sitting there still trying to build up the courage to do it. I just close my eyes for a bit :thumbup:

I think with anything, you have to understand that it will take time. It's not a quick fix, but pcos stays stable over time. So it can't make your pcos "worse". Also, as you're in the same position as me in terms of being annovulatory...what could be worse than that? Your cycles can't get any longer? :shrug:


----------



## nlk

Hope you have a good time with your mum, mumface!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've been chatting to the pcos board members on the 1in10 Facebook page feel much more informed :)


----------



## nexis

We've spent the afternoon putting the bike/cross trainer together. 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/null_zps79115b1b.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## mumface26

Awsome nexis I want a go :)
Watchin family guy, very lol indeed :haha:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Awsome nexis I want a go :)
> Watchin family guy, very lol indeed :haha:

I've been on it this evening as it was waay too hot in the day lol. Love family guy :D can't believe season 12 still isn't out on DVD. New season starts on bbc3 on Sunday :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Awsome nexis I want a go :)
> Watchin family guy, very lol indeed :haha:
> 
> I've been on it this evening as it was waay too hot in the day lol. Love family guy :D can't believe season 12 still isn't out on DVD. New season starts on bbc3 on Sunday :happydance:Click to expand...



Same we've been hanging for it to be released!!

Got an app with with doctor tomorrow too get my script for metformin! I was unsure before, I was nervous once I I started taking it that was it- I'd never be able to stop- but this is what the official pcos guys at 1in10 pcos facts say

"Nope, it will just return to the way it was --- there is no dependency/worsening issues. But as we age out bodies become more and more IR which is why most take it for life or up as needed as we get older/hormones change.
It takes about three days to return to old fasting glucose levels, a week for post-prandial reading to rise, and two weeks for hormones to return back to original pcos levels
The only drugs which "worsen" or accelerate pcos are birth control pills, estrogen supplements, corticosteroids and some other IR increasing drugs."

Now I'm excited to see what it does for me :)


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Awsome nexis I want a go :)
> Watchin family guy, very lol indeed :haha:
> 
> I've been on it this evening as it was waay too hot in the day lol. Love family guy :D can't believe season 12 still isn't out on DVD. New season starts on bbc3 on Sunday :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same we've been hanging for it to be released!!
> 
> Got an app with with doctor tomorrow too get my script for metformin! I was unsure before, I was nervous once I I started taking it that was it- I'd never be able to stop- but this is what the official pcos guys at 1in10 pcos facts say
> 
> "Nope, it will just return to the way it was --- there is no dependency/worsening issues. But as we age out bodies become more and more IR which is why most take it for life or up as needed as we get older/hormones change.
> It takes about three days to return to old fasting glucose levels, a week for post-prandial reading to rise, and two weeks for hormones to return back to original pcos levels
> The only drugs which "worsen" or accelerate pcos are birth control pills, estrogen supplements, corticosteroids and some other IR increasing drugs."
> 
> Now I'm excited to see what it does for me :)Click to expand...

I really hope it works as well for you as it has done for me. It's interesting to read that corticosteroids can worsen PCOS. I've had 3 rounds of them in injection form all over my back :dohh:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Awsome nexis I want a go :)
> Watchin family guy, very lol indeed :haha:
> 
> I've been on it this evening as it was waay too hot in the day lol. Love family guy :D can't believe season 12 still isn't out on DVD. New season starts on bbc3 on Sunday :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same we've been hanging for it to be released!!
> 
> Got an app with with doctor tomorrow too get my script for metformin! I was unsure before, I was nervous once I I started taking it that was it- I'd never be able to stop- but this is what the official pcos guys at 1in10 pcos facts say
> 
> "Nope, it will just return to the way it was --- there is no dependency/worsening issues. But as we age out bodies become more and more IR which is why most take it for life or up as needed as we get older/hormones change.
> It takes about three days to return to old fasting glucose levels, a week for post-prandial reading to rise, and two weeks for hormones to return back to original pcos levels
> The only drugs which "worsen" or accelerate pcos are birth control pills, estrogen supplements, corticosteroids and some other IR increasing drugs."
> 
> Now I'm excited to see what it does for me :)Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope it works as well for you as it has done for me. It's interesting to read that corticosteroids can worsen PCOS. I've had 3 rounds of them in injection form all over my back :dohh:Click to expand...


Oh wow I didn't even read the exact things at the time! Is that for your bad back? Could u connect that time at all to your longer cycles?


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Awsome nexis I want a go :)
> Watchin family guy, very lol indeed :haha:
> 
> I've been on it this evening as it was waay too hot in the day lol. Love family guy :D can't believe season 12 still isn't out on DVD. New season starts on bbc3 on Sunday :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same we've been hanging for it to be released!!
> 
> Got an app with with doctor tomorrow too get my script for metformin! I was unsure before, I was nervous once I I started taking it that was it- I'd never be able to stop- but this is what the official pcos guys at 1in10 pcos facts say
> 
> "Nope, it will just return to the way it was --- there is no dependency/worsening issues. But as we age out bodies become more and more IR which is why most take it for life or up as needed as we get older/hormones change.
> It takes about three days to return to old fasting glucose levels, a week for post-prandial reading to rise, and two weeks for hormones to return back to original pcos levels
> The only drugs which "worsen" or accelerate pcos are birth control pills, estrogen supplements, corticosteroids and some other IR increasing drugs."
> 
> Now I'm excited to see what it does for me :)Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope it works as well for you as it has done for me. It's interesting to read that corticosteroids can worsen PCOS. I've had 3 rounds of them in injection form all over my back :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wow I didn't even read the exact things at the time! Is that for your bad back? Could u connect that time at all to your longer cycles?Click to expand...

Yeah I had them first before the first surgery, then second time after the first surgery and the third time after the second surgery. They never helped at all. I had them done a few years back while I was still on the pill. Never had any periods on cerazette so no idea if it affected anything.


----------



## ghinspire22

Congratulations with the BFP. That is exciting. 

I am 31 weeks. The doctors will only let me go a maximum of 38. They have given me the goal of 36 weeks. That gives me not a long time. I am hoping everything goes smoothly. I am getting anxious and excited all at once. I keep praying nothing happens and all will be good. I am going to weekly appointments now and getting growth scans and nsts done. It is a precaution they take for twins. 

Hope everyone else is going well.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Not long now gh :)
Is your nursery etc all set up?

Oh ps does anyone have a fitbit? I'm getting one tomorrow so excited!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kerryannaaa said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new here but I've been having a nose around and found this thread and it fits me perfectly. I hope you don't mind if I join in? I'm Kerry, I'm 18 and I was diagnosed with pcos when I was about 16. I'm now on metformin. we'll see how it goes! Good luck everyone you all seem wonderful. X


Hi Kerry how long have u been on met? I'm starting soon- I don't get a period at all so hoping it helps !


----------



## nexis

kerryannaaa said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerryannaaa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm new here but I've been having a nose around and found this thread and it fits me perfectly. I hope you don't mind if I join in? I'm Kerry, I'm 18 and I was diagnosed with pcos when I was about 16. I'm now on metformin. we'll see how it goes! Good luck everyone you all seem wonderful. X
> 
> 
> Hi Kerry how long have u been on met? I'm starting soon- I don't get a period at all so hoping it helps !Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya, only about a week. I get a period around every 47-52 days most of the time which is bad enough as it is, but it does love to disappear sometimes too, so I'm hoping they improve a bit. If I'm getting all these side effects and they don't help I'll be devastated! Hope you don't get them as bad as me, I'll cross my fingers for you xClick to expand...

Welcome Kerry :hi: 

I'm on metformin, wasn't having AF at all before I was put on it but now having them regularly. Just hoping they'll give me something next month to make me ovulate too :)


----------



## Katerz

kerryannaaa said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new here but I've been having a nose around and found this thread and it fits me perfectly. I hope you don't mind if I join in? I'm Kerry, I'm 18 and I was diagnosed with pcos when I was about 16. I'm now on metformin. we'll see how it goes! Good luck everyone you all seem wonderful. X

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## J_Lynn

Just don't get disappointed if it doesn't help right away ... it took me a few months before it really changed everything. I love metformin - hated it at first (especially the first couple weeks lol) but I love it now :)


----------



## nexis

J_Lynn said:


> Just don't get disappointed if it doesn't help right away ... it took me a few months before it really changed everything. I love metformin - hated it at first (especially the first couple weeks lol) but I love it now :)

Yeah it took a few months to start working for me too. Didn't have any bad side effects though.


----------



## mumface26

Hi welcome kerryannaa :wave: ive never taken met as my doc said im not insulin resistant and dont need it. However I gain weight easily and take ages to shed it :dohh:

We got given these cereal bars at work today (always get freebies) and it was a nature valley brand, peanut and peanut butter flavour, very nice but soon after I developed a huge headache, nausea and the inside of my lips feel lets say spongy and tender. I dont have a nut allergy or do i? Hhmmm wierd!


----------



## Katerz

Watching something that says low fat yoghurt helps weight loss...something to do with calcium and hormones and stufffff *stocks up!* :bodyb: :haha:

ETA: the calcium speeds up the weight loss. I didn't know that so thought I'd share in case anyone else didnt know either lol


----------



## mumface26

Think its just a migrane :( feel so rank :sick:


----------



## nexis

We're all very quiet today! I've joined myfitnesspal and added a ticker to my sig too so I can keep track of everything. Now I just need to actually buy a set of scales :haha:


----------



## Katerz

nexis said:


> We're all very quiet today! I've joined myfitnesspal and added a ticker to my sig too so I can keep track of everything. Now I just need to actually buy a set of scales :haha:

I thought that too I keep flicking on here on my phone.

The battery on my scales is dead...what.a.shaaaaame!


----------



## nexis

Katerz said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> We're all very quiet today! I've joined myfitnesspal and added a ticker to my sig too so I can keep track of everything. Now I just need to actually buy a set of scales :haha:
> 
> I thought that too I keep flicking on here on my phone.
> 
> The battery on my scales is dead...what.a.shaaaaame!Click to expand...

Haha we've never had scales in our house. My parents have always had some but it's been a looooong time since I chose to weigh myself. Only time I get weighed now is forcibly at the doctors/hospital :haha: If I really wanna do something about it though I'm gonna need to keep track. Even DH has decided he's gonna start exercising too! I almost fell over when he said that :rofl: He doesn't need to lose that much and he never used to be overweight cos he used to work on the back door in Sainsburys so all day he was lifting and carrying heavy stuff but since he's moved departments he's not getting as much exercise in work.


----------



## mumface26

Uugghh still got my headache, its a migrane as paracetamol wont shift it :-( just got some solpadine they are the only pain killers that clear my head when its like this.
Going looking at wedding dresses tomorrow :):)

Good luck with the weight loss nexis :thumbup:


----------



## mumface26

Dp isnt big either. He went to 16stone once but didnt look it because he is tall. He carries muscle on his thighs from when he did 5 a side football, he stopped going as soon as we shacked up together. He went on slimfast and shed 3 stone and hes usually around 13st2 to 13st5. He has lots of will power so can loose weight easily.
Me, I just eat like a bottomless pit lol!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Uugghh still got my headache, its a migrane as paracetamol wont shift it :-( just got some solpadine they are the only pain killers that clear my head when its like this.
> Going looking at wedding dresses tomorrow :):)
> 
> Good luck with the weight loss nexis :thumbup:

Good luck with the dress shopping! I ended up getting the second dress I tried on :haha:


----------



## Katerz

I had soooo much fun dress shopping!


----------



## mumface26

I only know my dress is going to be strapless.....thats it lol!
Its sooo hot today :) loving it! My headaches gone, them solpadine work a treat :happydance:
We had chippy for tea. It was so hot so the last thing we wanted was the oven so it was pie chips n gravy ohhh yess!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nexis should I save the met for before bed? 
I've got my fitness pal too


----------



## Aein

Hey all .... i am again here after some gape due to fasting daily routine changed too much

Mrs B ..... Congratulationssssssssssss good luck and HH 9 month <3

mumface ... waiting desperately for your dress what you will choose finally

Nexis .... i'm also with regular periods just 1 or 2-3 day up thats it, till yet i'm on my own with AF ... 7 month started with taking Metformin, good luck with weight loss

Kerry, WC on board dear and GL with Metformin :)

hopeful, wts going on at ur end 

Afm, i'm on CD22, AF will be here on or after 28, waiting waiting & waiting 
i'll take appointment for HSG when AF start so let see........


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein I start metformin today just in hopes it will make me feel better and hopefully level my body out a bit


----------



## sugarpi24

Do you know what I hate!!! When I get lots if cm one day and think " oh I could be pregnant!!" Or a cramp and think the same thing! I hate this guessing game! :(


----------



## mumface26

Sugarpi I hated that too! Anything from sore boobs, cm, high cervix I was like omg im preggo and tyen....crash back to reality :(:( 
You will get ur bfp soon, we all will!

Thanks aein, how is the fasting going? My work friends are finding it tough in this heatwave we are having. When is eid and is it like christmas with presents?

I am nervous for trying on wedding dresses :blush: dont know why but im nervous. 
Im meeting my niece and my chief bridesmaid, then we are having lunch at my mums then off to the dress shop :happydance: 
I dont want a two piece I am after a full dress, strapless maybe.....oohhh I dont know!!!!


----------



## Katerz

Mumface the dresses have a magical way of sucking everything in lol! Enjoy it! Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> Do you know what I hate!!! When I get lots if cm one day and think " oh I could be pregnant!!" Or a cramp and think the same thing! I hate this guessing game! :(

I get the same with "am I ovulating?" Lol 

Mumface when they pull the laces tight on the dress you will instantly be thin lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ps. Just started my metformin! Hope it doesn't make me sick :/ started with one tab a day with dinner.


----------



## mumface26

Down the hatch hopeful :thumbup:

Sucking in is just what I need lol!! :blush:


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Nexis should I save the met for before bed?
> I've got my fitness pal too

I take two a day and I was told to take them after food, one in the morning and one in the evening. I think when I started on the 500mg dose they said to take it before bed cos then you'd be asleep if you had any side effects. So long as you've eaten you should be fine :)

I'm cd32 today so looks like this cycle will be another 33 day cycle. I have mega sore bbs so think af is definitely on her way.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Nexis should I save the met for before bed?
> I've got my fitness pal too
> 
> I take two a day and I was told to take them after food, one in the morning and one in the evening. I think when I started on the 500mg dose they said to take it before bed cos then you'd be asleep if you had any side effects. So long as you've eaten you should be fine :)
> 
> I'm cd32 today so looks like this cycle will be another 33 day cycle. I have mega sore bbs so think af is definitely on her way.Click to expand...

I took it with tea :/
And I have heaps to do tonight hope I don't get sick... Doh!!


----------



## mumface26

Omg my dress is effing awsome!!!!!
Its strapless and white, hard to explain but it has like chiffon over it with diamanties starting from the right side and streaking to the left all spaced out. I dont need a hoop skirt as its poofy enough and its got a long train that will hook on the back of the dress for the evening.
My veil will clip to the back of my hair or the top and its about bum length with diamitis on it to match the dress and she gave me my tiara for free because I was the 4th sister to have a dress from them :smug: best way to describe the tiara is more like an alice band with white and crystal petals on it.
Initially my parents said £400 for my dress, the tag on this one was £749 including veil so I was like ok so we will save up, then my mum said dont worry we will pay it......then I cried!! I was so overcome with happiness from all the help we are getting I bawled! 

Seriously our parents have done so much for us its overwhelming :):)


----------



## mumface26

Hope you are ok hopeful :thumbup:
Whats the worst that can happen? An Upset tummy cant last that long.


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Mumface the dresses have a magical way of sucking everything in lol! Enjoy it! Xxx

You were right! The dress sucked me right in :happydance: 
Im having it lace up at the back like a corset and as soon as she pulled it it was like a new figure but not tight.
So in love with the dress and cant wayt until I can try it again <3


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Mumface the dresses have a magical way of sucking everything in lol! Enjoy it! Xxx
> 
> You were right! The dress sucked me right in :happydance:
> Im having it lace up at the back like a corset and as soon as she pulled it it was like a new figure but not tight.
> So in love with the dress and cant wayt until I can try it again <3Click to expand...

Glad you found a dress you love :happydance:


----------



## mumface26

I tried 4 dresses on and the one I loved was the 2nd dress. Love it that much I cant remember the other 3 dresses apart from one which was like someone had stuck net curtains to it :haha:


----------



## Katerz

Yayay glad you've found one! Mine was 2nd one I tried too must be something about 2nd dresses!

How fab of your parents :Dance:


----------



## mumface26

Our parents are cool. They know how skint we are and what sort of wedding we want and.are helping us a great deal. I was in tears last night to dp because I felt so guilty and couldnt get over how much and how beautiful my dress is. I was a wreck last night :(
Dno just get really emotional over EVERYTHING lately I think I need to go back to the doctor its getting silly now.


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Our parents are cool. They know how skint we are and what sort of wedding we want and.are helping us a great deal. I was in tears last night to dp because I felt so guilty and couldnt get over how much and how beautiful my dress is. I was a wreck last night :(
> Dno just get really emotional over EVERYTHING lately I think I need to go back to the doctor its getting silly now.

Could it be the cilest? My sister said it made her emotional. I take it at night to avoid any side effects.


----------



## Katerz

Feeling a bit housebound at the moment. The heat is getting to LO and she doesn't enjoy being out in it, our music group and swimming has stopped for the summer holidays agghhh!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Metformin is treating me ok so far! 
3 days in and I have had a few moments of nausea- it feels like pregnancy sickness (but nowhere near as bad!) but I'm a little upset I can still easily stomach all the Bad foods! Oh and my rings are a bit loose could it have taken away some of my bloating?


----------



## nexis

Glad the metformin isn't treating you too badly hopeful! I have no idea if it can help with bloating tbh. Research has shown it has an anti ageing effect on cells though so that's good, we'll be young looking forever :haha:

It's so hot here today and I stupidly decided to go polish my car. I usually wash it about once a year (!) and it had its annual clean in the jetwash last Wednesday. I thought it could do with some attention though so it looks lush now. My parking space is under a load of trees so it get totally covered in sap. Now we know how cheap Sainsburys jetwash is I'm aiming to at least wash it every month lol


----------



## Katerz

nexis said:


> Glad the metformin isn't treating you too badly hopeful! I have no idea if it can help with bloating tbh. Research has shown it has an anti ageing effect on cells though so that's good, we'll be young looking forever :haha:
> 
> It's so hot here today and I stupidly decided to go polish my car. I usually wash it about once a year (!) and it had its annual clean in the jetwash last Wednesday. I thought it could do with some attention though so it looks lush now. My parking space is under a load of trees so it get totally covered in sap. Now we know how cheap Sainsburys jetwash is I'm aiming to at least wash it every month lol

Need to do mine the last time I had it done was when I got my BFP and was in a good mood so let the sainsbury carpark car wash man do it! That's over a year ago tut naughty!!! Oh no tell a lie I did it once since then! Lol still not good! Poor thing!


----------



## nexis

Katerz said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Glad the metformin isn't treating you too badly hopeful! I have no idea if it can help with bloating tbh. Research has shown it has an anti ageing effect on cells though so that's good, we'll be young looking forever :haha:
> 
> It's so hot here today and I stupidly decided to go polish my car. I usually wash it about once a year (!) and it had its annual clean in the jetwash last Wednesday. I thought it could do with some attention though so it looks lush now. My parking space is under a load of trees so it get totally covered in sap. Now we know how cheap Sainsburys jetwash is I'm aiming to at least wash it every month lol
> 
> Need to do mine the last time I had it done was when I got my BFP and was in a good mood so let the sainsbury carpark car wash man do it! That's over a year ago tut naughty!!! Oh no tell a lie I did it once since then! Lol still not good! Poor thing!Click to expand...

I just can't be bothered with mine most of the time. I've got better things to be getting on with than making sure my car is sparkling. It did look awful this time though so I should really do it more often. Who knew black cars showed the dirt so badly!


----------



## Katerz

Haha yeah I know mine is black too! I give up with it lol! Hubby's younger brother keeps telling me he will do it...still waiting lol!


----------



## nexis

Katerz said:


> Haha yeah I know mine is black too! I give up with it lol! Hubby's younger brother keeps telling me he will do it...still waiting lol!

Worst thing I ever did was let my sister clean it once. She didn't really clean it, just moved the dirt around :dohh:


----------



## mumface26

Omg dp cleans his precious bmw every other weekend. Its £2 for shampoo and to use the jetwash and he is so particular with it. He then cleans each wheel carefully and does all the interior. But in tue winter he can leavr it weeks because it gets full of shit again too quickly.
He loves his cars especially this current one, men :dohh: what is it with men and cars? 

I dont think its the cilest I think its just me! Im on my 7day break and its day 3 and no af yet :blush:
Really I just think I am overcome with things especially this wedding dress thing. My mum is paying £749 of her money for my dress and I feel kinda bad. Dp and mil tells me dont feel bad but I do! Mum is happy to pay and wants me to have the dress but I feel guilty :/


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Omg dp cleans his precious bmw every other weekend. Its £2 for shampoo and to use the jetwash and he is so particular with it. He then cleans each wheel carefully and does all the interior. But in tue winter he can leavr it weeks because it gets full of shit again too quickly.
> He loves his cars especially this current one, men :dohh: what is it with men and cars?
> 
> I dont think its the cilest I think its just me! Im on my 7day break and its day 3 and no af yet :blush:
> Really I just think I am overcome with things especially this wedding dress thing. My mum is paying £749 of her money for my dress and I feel kinda bad. Dp and mil tells me dont feel bad but I do! Mum is happy to pay and wants me to have the dress but I feel guilty :/

I might have cleaned the outside of my car, but the inside can do one :haha: There's no rubbish or anything in it, just dust, leaves and gravel from where I park it. 

You shouldn't feel guilty about your dress, if your parents are happy to pay for it, then let them. They probably feel good being able to help you towards the cost. 

I'm cd 34 today and tbh I dunno what's going on. I'm hoping that this doesn't mean that the met has like stopped working or something :( I've also got a flipping headache for like the third day in a row, I think the heat must be getting to me.


----------



## nlk

I need to wash my car as well...also black! I remember last summer, it was about 30 degrees, and I went to take it through one of those automatic car washes. I went to buy the ticket for it, and the guy said "are you seriously taking your car through the car wash? Isn't it a bit hot?" and I was like, it's fine, I know I can't have the AC on, so I'll have the windows down! :haha: BLONDE!

mumface, don't feel bad about it. They're happy to help. And they're your family! It's not like you're asking them to pay for everything, either! I'm sure they're more than happy to help out :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I hardly wash my car but it's a light silver and hides dirt well. Our new car is black tho :dohh:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I had black once NEVER AGAIN. 
silver now :)


----------



## Katerz

Ugh what a night...crazy neighbour opposite was playing screamer music at 2am agghhh woke me up. Someone called the police and he kicked off a bit but sadly no arrests :( got woken up for nothing! Tut. He later came out occasionally shouting obscenities up the street. Crazy man!

Luckily LO slept through it all!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nexis I upped my met to 1000mg... The doc said to up it after a week but I wasn't feeling poorly from it so figured the sooner I up it the sooner it starts working!


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Nexis I upped my met to 1000mg... The doc said to up it after a week but I wasn't feeling poorly from it so figured the sooner I up it the sooner it starts working!

Yeah I upped mine after a week. Hope it starts working for you soon!


----------



## Aein

awww again m here after some days gape, and take some time reading previous posts on last 4 pages...

mumface, glad and happy for you, finally something you finalized in your dressing 
now waiting to see you in this dress very soon <3

hopeful, GL with Met again, how you feeling after up your dosage?

sugarpi, we are all in same phase... God knows when we see a BFP 

here in Saudi Arabia there's a Herb called Nabi Boti, that's women using for conceive
i asked one of my friend to bring this for me, in some hour she will be here with Herb, have to take this Herb after next day of finished periods for 3 days

and my luck or not, got my AF just now after 25 days cycle, last month they were 33 days :/ 

now i'm also changing my Gynea, will talk with her in morning and try to fixed my appointment for HSG early next week


----------



## nexis

DH is annoying me. He keeps saying "we'll not having af might be a good thing". I'm like no, it just means I'm probably all messed up again. :grr:


----------



## Aein

nexis .... may be good thing, if you got your BFP so ... your AF will go somewhere else  
hope for the best sweetie


----------



## nexis

Aein said:


> nexis .... may be good thing, if you got your BFP so ... your AF will go somewhere else
> hope for the best sweetie

Thanks Aein. I still think its highly unlikely. If no af by tomorrow then I'll try to remember to test when I get up. Obviously I have no idea if I O'd this month (doubt it) but tomorrow will be cd 36 so I'll either be 6 days late or 3 days late depending on whether this month would have been 30 or 33 days. Just feeling blah.


----------



## nlk

Nexis, I'm sure he's just trying to remain optimistic...but I can completely appreciate how frustrating it can be for you! :hugs: I think men process things differently...and sometimes maybe don't fully understand how difficult this can be.


----------



## Aein

hopefully the things start moving on a right track, we all hopeful and waiting for a miracle 

hugs ya all <3


----------



## mumface26

Nexis my af hasnt come either, im on my 7 day pill break and its day 4 today. Im thinking of poas tomorrow because I did miss two pills :blush:


----------



## mumface26

Lol just got home to find af here to greet me :dohh:
Panic over! Well not panic as such, would have welcomed a bfp actually......


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mum face on the pill I use to start the sugar pills on sat and didn't get Af til Wednesday. Then I'd take first active pill again sat and Af would leave Sunday.

So I've been googling a lot about met and finding while a lot of ladies get a period on it the majority don't actually ovulate on it, unless they make majir lifestyle choices or take clomid, anyone know anything about this? 

Also lol I just had a dream about all you ladies we were all at some party together! Nexus made an awesome cake that was like different kinds of choc cake layered with cream with cookie bits blended through it! And I kept saying to NLK, how I didn't know nexises name but I k we everyone else's lol but I was talking to u all but uncomfortable to use your names lol


----------



## mumface26

Lol love the dream hopeful! It happened to me once I dreamt we were on a coach and ghinspire was been very quiet. I didnt tell anyone on here incase u all thought me wierd dreaming about you :wacko:
Dp plays alot of ps3 games and admits to dreaming about been in the games sometimes :haha:

Euugghh eaten loads today. Had a fun day in work and there was a bake off where we bought cakes in, I ate some cakes, then chocolate and I won a big galaxy chocolate bar :blush:
Then our team had planned a buffet lunch so we all bought food in and I ate loads again and had some mcdonalds fries :dohh:
I will do 3 extra legnths at swimming tomorrow to make up for it :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lol mum face I think cos when I get in bed at night I always check in here first lol.


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mum face on the pill I use to start the sugar pills on sat and didn't get Af til Wednesday. Then I'd take first active pill again sat and Af would leave Sunday.
> 
> So I've been googling a lot about met and finding while a lot of ladies get a period on it the majority don't actually ovulate on it, unless they make majir lifestyle choices or take clomid, anyone know anything about this?
> 
> Also lol I just had a dream about all you ladies we were all at some party together! Nexus made an awesome cake that was like different kinds of choc cake layered with cream with cookie bits blended through it! And I kept saying to NLK, how I didn't know nexises name but I k we everyone else's lol but I was talking to u all but uncomfortable to use your names lol

Nobody said anything to me at the hospital about what metformin might do for me, but like you I looked it up online and found that it wouldn't likely make me ovulate. I know that some people have taken met and since ovulated whereas they weren't before, but I think they're in a tiny minority. 

Sounds like an awesome cake! I didn't realise nobody knew my name :haha: My name is Katie, but most people just call me Kat :D


----------



## Katerz

I'm Katy too but prefer Kate! Wooop good name! Lol


----------



## nlk

Nexis, I wouldn't have had you down as a Katie?? I'm not even really sure why :haha: I love that name though! (See how I still referred to you as nexis here?! It's stuck!)

hopeful, I've heard of a lot of people getting AF without Oing on met. It's more designed for dealing with insulin resistance, to help with the weight loss, to THEN help you get back on track with ovulating, I think?


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> Nexis, I wouldn't have had you down as a Katie?? I'm not even really sure why :haha: I love that name though! (See how I still referred to you as nexis here?! It's stuck!)
> 
> hopeful, I've heard of a lot of people getting AF without Oing on met. It's more designed for dealing with insulin resistance, to help with the weight loss, to THEN help you get back on track with ovulating, I think?

Haha my name is technically actually Catherine (that's on my birth certificate) but ever since I was born, everyone's called me Katie, even my parents. I was named after my great grandmother who was also always referred to as Katie. Why they bothered with Catherine and didn't just call me Katie I don't know. I've been tempted before to change it by deed poll but its the hassle of the few things that are still in the name Catherine. 

Still no af this morning and :bfn:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lol, It's like a fun guessing game putting names to the faces!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface......Joanne???
This weekend Jace is staying at mums so I know I'll be sooo bad lol. Going out for tea, and the movies, and prob brekky out on Sunday at this place we've always wanted to try but it's not pram friendly lol

NLK.........Natalie???
Yes that's what I heard about met- gotta be better than what I'm doing at the moment anyway! This morning my "spare tyre" felt a bit smaller when I got dressed so I got on the scales and was heavier lol- guess it'll take a while to sort itself out lol


----------



## mumface26

Yes im joanne and dp is mark :)
I didnt go swimming today, af treated me bad last night and thought id give it a miss, im always bad on cd1 :(
I wish mark would stop buying tubs of ice cream! Its so tempting :(

Sorry for the bfn nexis. I think my af was late because of all this emotion ovet my mum buying my wedding dress :haha:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Yes im joanne and dp is mark :)
> I didnt go swimming today, af treated me bad last night and thought id give it a miss, im always bad on cd1 :(
> I wish mark would stop buying tubs of ice cream! Its so tempting :(
> 
> Sorry for the bfn nexis. I think my af was late because of all this emotion ovet my mum buying my wedding dress :haha:

My DH is Mark too :D

AF has just arrived :coffee:


----------



## mumface26

I wonder what the royal baby will be called? Im going for francis george charles mountbatten.
Imagine if they chose a normal name like daniel or oliver? Lol king danny :haha:
Shame theu have to stick to traditional old fashioned stuff just because they are royals.
Bet shes at home now, hair scraped back, wearing wills trackie pants, baby sick on her top moaning at wills to get off his ps3 and change the princes nappy :haha:
Then the queen comes round with a casserol and says 'any washing you have give it me and I will do it'
Come on! They must have some normality!


----------



## mumface26

Glad af came came.nexis! Fresh new cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Katerz

Lol with dishes piling up around them! I feel for them a bit thoug because they wont be able to just nip to the shop with the baby or spend the day in a park without being hassled!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Lol with dishes piling up around them! I feel for them a bit thoug because they wont be able to just nip to the shop with the baby or spend the day in a park without being hassled!

I know I was saying this dp. They cant even plan a trip to.the swings without having security and paps following them.
We think kates parents will be the fun grandparents who let him finger paint, get muddy and eat sweets whereas queenie would be regimental playing cluedo and tiddlywinks lol!
When wills rang queenie to tell her he was born this is how it went....
Queen "hello?"
Wills "alright nan? Babies here! We have a son 8lb 6oz"
Queen "hello?....hello?.....whos there....? Oh I cant do this phone"
Wills "nan! R u there? Nan?"
Queen "hello......oh phillip can u work ths bloody phone I cant do it....
Wills "nan put my dad on!"
Phillip "give it here...right what do I press....
Queen "i dont know ive never liked this phone, give it here phil
Wills "nan? are you there? You have a great grandson, can u hear me?"
Queen "i think its a cold call trying to see me something, no I dont want insurence thankyou.....how do you switch it off phil?"

:haha: old folks and mobile phones lol!


----------



## nlk

I can imagine them being very hands on parents...At the same time, though, they do have loads of help. Isn't is something like three different nannies?? Crazy.

hopeful, I think it might just be your body adjusting to the meds. I wouldn't worry about it. maybe fluid retention? Esp if you feel smaller, and it's just the scales saying otherwise! And yes, I'm Natalie :thumbup:

nexis, bummer about the bfn :hugs: but at least you're onto a fresh cycle now


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Lol with dishes piling up around them! I feel for them a bit thoug because they wont be able to just nip to the shop with the baby or spend the day in a park without being hassled!



I'm sure they have their own park in the castle :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Wait- castle? Palace? I don't get that stuff lol.

Here if your rich u just live on the beach :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh and my hubby (David) goes off at me when I eat something fatty and last 3 nights after tea he goes "what's for dessert?" 
Erm, nothing!!


----------



## Katerz

Yeah good point hopeful! If not they can get one built!


----------



## J_Lynn

I'd be willing to bet that child has 15 parks at his disposal, and anything else he could possibly ever want lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Soo I need some advice.. Sooo my fiance' and I BD'd last night and when we were done I was bleeding VERY lightly.. Now my AF has come and left for this month (Although 3+ months late) but my first thought was that maybe AF wanted to make another appearance, so I cleaned up and put a light tampon in since it wasn't too terribly much. I woke up this morning and took it out and it was completely dry! No blood on it or anything. I haven't had a chance to look into it but I figured that I would share and ask if anyone has had this happen to them.. ?

Oh and it didn't hurt when we BD'd or even now. So idk what it could be..


----------



## nexis

BABTTC123 said:


> Soo I need some advice.. Sooo my fiance' and I BD'd last night and when we were done I was bleeding VERY lightly.. Now my AF has come and left for this month (Although 3+ months late) but my first thought was that maybe AF wanted to make another appearance, so I cleaned up and put a light tampon in since it wasn't too terribly much. I woke up this morning and took it out and it was completely dry! No blood on it or anything. I haven't had a chance to look into it but I figured that I would share and ask if anyone has had this happen to them.. ?
> 
> Oh and it didn't hurt when we BD'd or even now. So idk what it could be..

I've had this happen before. I've always just put it down to PCOS messing with me, or it was the sex. IYKWIM :coffee:


----------



## mumface26

Babs its happened to me and I put it down to old blood in the cervix coming out.
So long as you didnt hurt or ache afterwards then I wouldnt worry :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah no pain afterwards and I suppose it could have been from BD... >_> it has been a few weeks since we have been able to thanks to moving and all... Lol still freaked me out since it went away fast! I have never had that happen before and was worried that something was terribly wrong..


----------



## nexis

We actually went and bought a weighing scales today. It's weirdly accurate, it says I'm 19 stone...and a quarter :haha: like I care about the quarter of a pound lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Ugh scales are my enemy D: mine is pretty accurate as well and I get depressed at every ounce I gain..


----------



## mumface26

I cant stick to my so called diets. I plan our meals and it all seems great on paper but im always hungry! I need foods that fill me up but not make my gain weight :(
Doesnt help when mil sends dp home with crisps, pastrami and pork pies :dohh:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> I cant stick to my so called diets. I plan our meals and it all seems great on paper but im always hungry! I need foods that fill me up but not make my gain weight :(
> Doesnt help when mil sends dp home with crisps, pastrami and pork pies :dohh:

With DH working in Sainsbury's he's always coming home with stuff. Once he waltzed in with 20 bars of Belgian chocolate and another time with 84 kit kats :dohh:


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm done dieting lol as long as its healthy I'm good :) starting the insanity work out tonight! I'm sooo excited!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> I cant stick to my so called diets. I plan our meals and it all seems great on paper but im always hungry! I need foods that fill me up but not make my gain weight :(
> Doesnt help when mil sends dp home with crisps, pastrami and pork pies :dohh:
> 
> With DH working in Sainsbury's he's always coming home with stuff. Once he waltzed in with 20 bars of Belgian chocolate and another time with 84 kit kats :dohh:Click to expand...


We're they really cheap or something? ?


----------



## Katerz

BABTTC123 said:


> I'm done dieting lol as long as its healthy I'm good :) starting the insanity work out tonight! I'm sooo excited!!

Good luck! That workout looks mental!


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> I cant stick to my so called diets. I plan our meals and it all seems great on paper but im always hungry! I need foods that fill me up but not make my gain weight :(
> Doesnt help when mil sends dp home with crisps, pastrami and pork pies :dohh:
> 
> With DH working in Sainsbury's he's always coming home with stuff. Once he waltzed in with 20 bars of Belgian chocolate and another time with 84 kit kats :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're they really cheap or something? ?Click to expand...

Yeah they were being discontinued at that store so they were heavily reduced (choc was like 20p a bar and kit kats were 18p a packet of 8/9) and they were only to be sold to colleagues. He's come home with makeup for me too, either really cheap or unused testers for free lol


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> I cant stick to my so called diets. I plan our meals and it all seems great on paper but im always hungry! I need foods that fill me up but not make my gain weight :(
> Doesnt help when mil sends dp home with crisps, pastrami and pork pies :dohh:
> 
> With DH working in Sainsbury's he's always coming home with stuff. Once he waltzed in with 20 bars of Belgian chocolate and another time with 84 kit kats :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're they really cheap or something? ?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they were being discontinued at that store so they were heavily reduced (choc was like 20p a bar and kit kats were 18p a packet of 8/9) and they were only to be sold to colleagues. He's come home with makeup for me too, either really cheap or unused testers for free lolClick to expand...

Staff discounts are great. My dress and shrug in my avatar are from work, dress is worth £90 I got it for £36.76 and the shrug was £25 I got it for £7.61 :smug:
I get clothes from work the price they pay wholesale plus vat its great!
All the winter stock is in and I am ordering a winter coat for £12.49 when our customers will pay between £40-£50. Its a nice black parka and im getting it in khaki too :)


----------



## Katerz

Can't find one of our puddy tats :( not seen her since yesterday night which is unusual. Eeek I hope she has just gone on a long adventure. :s


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Can't find one of our puddy tats :( not seen her since yesterday night which is unusual. Eeek I hope she has just gone on a long adventure. :s

Its the hot weather that sends them doolally. Mils cat has pulled all nighters because its so.hot its sent him wierd. Its odd for him as he literally is a creature of habit.
I hope she turns up, like u said a long adeventure.


----------



## BABTTC123

Katerz: I didn't get to do it last night :'( some friends popped in and didn't leave until midnight.. 
I hope your kitty shows up soon! I agree that it is probably the hot weather. Have you tried checking under your porch or anywhere that would be nice and cool? My cat Icy likes to squeeze under houses when it is hot out and she usually wont come out until it is nice and cool at night. 

Nexis and mumface: The only thing I miss about retail is the employee discounts.. Whenever I go shopping I subtract that discount and then realize that I don't get it anymore lol


----------



## ghinspire22

I am so proud of all you ladies getting out there to lose weight. I truly hope that you all hit your goals. 

Right now I'm in my 32nd week. I'm really hoping that everything continues to go well and in a few weeks we'll get to meet this precious babies.


----------



## Katerz

We've had a little look for her and shook the cat biscuit box but nothing at the moment, I do think its something to do with the heat, she is grey so maybe she's hot in the sun! Lil monkey.

Not long Gh soooo excited for you!

Hubby gets killer discount where he works, he does shoe repairs, key cutting and stuff and gets 90% off stuff. His company own a chain of photo shops and he gets 75% off so we took Lily down to get her portraits done, and ended up getting £165 worth of stuff for £45 yaaaaay for discount. Beats Pixifoto who charge £20 for one print! Rip.off.


----------



## mumface26

Take care ghinspire cant wait until you tell us the twins have arrived :)


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all. 
I am still popping on here to see what the gossip is :) 
I am too exhausted usually to think of anything interesting to add to the conversation! Lol!!

Megan is doing well, she was 4lb 14oz when born and is now 6lb 10oz. She'll be 4wks on sunday

Hope u guys are doing ok.xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Ah! So close ghin!! Can't wait to see the pics after they are born :D

Stella: she is growing fast! I got to see a 3 week old baby today and will be working with him and his mommy for a while :3 I love watching babies grow up! 

Asm.. I started the insanity workout and all I could manage was the fitness test! Same for dh but what is sad is that our floors in our home aren't very sturdy so we couldn't even properly do most of the work outs in it and we were still huffing and puffing and sweating like pigs! Lol! Well it is one step at a time at least :) I am sore right now but it doesn't feel too bad so I will make sure I push myself harder tomorrow now that my muscles are getting the feel again of working out <3


----------



## Katerz

Ahhh good to hear from you Stella :) glad LO is doing good! 

Bab just noticed from your sig its not long until you get hitched wooop! You're a braver lady than I am when it comes to the insanity workout!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Stella you really need to update your sig! Lol


----------



## mumface26

Hi stella glad to hear megan is doing well :) and yourself too, take care xxxx

Babs is the insanity workout online like on youtube or something?


----------



## nexis

Lost a pound and a quarter :haha: :happydance:


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats Nexis!! 

Mumface: it is normally something that you have to order.. I got it second hand though 

Katerz: I know I am sooo excited, stressed and nervous! Excited for.the obvious reasons, its my wedding! Stressed because I STILL need to get my dh's tux and his best mans suit AND lose weight and find something to suck my gut in more, and nervous because I really really really want it to go well and hope that nothing bad happens!
As for the insanity part.. I read some reviews and people say that all that matters is if you try. It doesn't matter what pace you are at, you will lose weight anyways and the more you do it the easier it gets BUT they expect you to push harder. Good thing about it being a video is that they can't see what you are doing and can't make you feel guilty ;)


----------



## mumface26

Go nexis!! get your kitchen scales out and weigh it out in sugar then feel how heavy it is you will be suprised :):)


----------



## Katerz

Still no cat...this is very out of character for her and I am beginning to think the worst :(


----------



## Mikihob

I did the Insanity workout and loved it! The first week sucked. I could barely keep up with the people. Some days I would stand with my mouth hanging open, sweating watching these and think...NO WAY!! Lol. Then week two came and I kept up with them....mostly.


----------



## BABTTC123

Katerz: have you gone up and down the road and looked for her? Check the woods too and hang up fliers with with her picture. I would be worried after this long too.. BUT I have experienced cats taking off for weeks and then showing up out of the blue acting as if they had never left at all. My dad also had met a lady who's cat went missing for a month and when it returned it was UNneutered. Well she neutered him again and then a year later two cats were sitting on her porch and looked COMPLETELY identical! The other cat was her original and the other was a random stray that she had to neuter that previous year lol so don't give up hope, but at this point I would begin taking action to find your kitty.

Miki: I am hoping that by the second week I will be doing much better :)


----------



## Aein

waiting for Wednesday to go with my HSG test .......
hope you all sweet ladies doing fine


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Stella we are still yet to see a baby picture!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats nexis :) 
I know I'm having a huge weekend but Monday back to it!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ok has everyone seen this yet because it makes me laugh so hard lol
Maybe Australia's last though and you've all seen it ages ago..

https://youtu.be/uPOUgobWTT0


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Date night dessert....

https://s9.postimg.org/5tf0yo1rz/image.jpg
free screen capture


----------



## nlk

HOPEFUL, THAT LOOKS AMAZING. Nom.

I miss chocolate :cry:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nlk what's happening at the moment with your ivf?


----------



## sugarpi24

Cd1


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> Cd1

Have they given u confirmation your actually ovulating?


----------



## nlk

Because of my underactive thyroid, I need to try and get that under control before I can start. So I'm taking thyroxine for four weeks, and then they're going to retest. Then I just need to go through injection training, be matched with a recipient, then I can start taking the drugs. I've been taking the thyroxine for about a week and a half now, so getting there!


----------



## mumface26

Omg hopeful that dessert is fab. What was on the plates? Im always trying to re create food we have had when we have eaten out and want to try that desert!

Sugarpi im sorry af showed up :grr: 

Katers any sign of puddy tat??

Nlk I hope your tablets work and all is well with ivf :)

Afm nothing to report. Omg I was on town yesterday and went to look in primark. I saw this lady walking towards me holding a baby, then I realised she was breast feeding whilst walking round. Seriously her top was up and everyone could see her boob. Dont get me wrong I dont have a problem with breast feeded in public but whilst walking round a shop? Come on!!!!!


----------



## Katerz

No cat yet :( posters done vets and neighbours informed checked all around the area so it's a case of sit and wait.

How could that have been comfortable for baby whilst the mumma was walking?! I can't say I'd like to have a massive dinner whilst getting a piggyback from someone!


----------



## nexis

Hope she comes back soon Katerz!


----------



## nlk

That's pretty weird, mumface. I agree with Katerz...it really couldn't have been comfortable?! Poor baby!

Katerz, I hope you find her soon :hugs: was she chipped?


----------



## Katerz

Yea she is chipped so fingers crossed she gets scanned. The lil minx managed to lose her collar so she is roaming collarless damn those quick releases!


----------



## nlk

My cat used to take his off completely, on purpose. He used to pull it over his head with his claws. They're so naughty! Glad she's chipped, I'm sure if someone finds her they will check her with a bet first :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi all, hope i'm OK to join in :flower: I'm Liz and have a 19 month old DD with my OH. We've just started TTC #2 and my PCOS means I have irregular cycles and am unsure when I ovulate (have a feeling it varies month to month too just to confuse matters further!) I'm currently charting and have OPKs and some agnus castus on the way. Anyone else using AC and have you found it has helped regulate your cycles at all? DD was a surprise so i'm new to TTC but anticipating that it could take a while for me to fall pregnant and just want to better my chances really :thumbup:


----------



## Katerz

Welcome buttercup :wave:. Can't give you advice on the AC as I've never used it. 
Xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Welcome buttercup :) 

Katerz: fingers are crossed that your kitty returns! 

Nlk: thyroid problems SUCK! My sister has hashimotos (sp?) disease which is an autoimmune disorder that attacks your thyroid. Apparently it us genetic and I have been warned to watch out for it. Trouble is, idk how to tell the difference between PCOS symptoms and that! Some are similar to PCOS. @[email protected] hope all is well once you complete your meds!

Mumface: that is kind of messed up... I am okay with public breast feeding but only if it is discrete. I know they have slings that you can wear that hold the baby there and they have bras that have a flap you can open so you can feed more discrete than a whole boob flopping out!


----------



## nexis

Welcome buttercup :hi: I've never taken AC, but I'm on metformin to regulate my cycles :)

:happydance: lost another pound!


----------



## mumface26

Well done on the weight loss nexis! What sort of foods are you eating? 
I baked 2 victoria sponges and put buttercream in the middle of them, dp and I scoffed the lot throughout the day :blush:

Hi buttercup :wave: ac is like a natural clomid. Some forums I have read have had women get a bfp after a few months or at least regular AF. I dont think you can take it with evening primrose though or I migjt be thinking of something else :dohh:
Ive toyed with the idea of AC when I was ttc but never took it.

I really miss ttc :( im having one my 'moments' :crys: :-({|=
Went pub with dp and some friends of his tonight. We went to a pub that wasnt local as we havent seen these friends for a while amd they live in a different area. Had a good night :wine: 
I noticed dp looked agitated and not relaxed. I asked him quetly what was up and he said his ex was in the pub. It didnt bother me but omg sje is stunning, prob a size 8, taller than me, better skin and nice haor. Dont get me wrong I didnt feel threatened in any way but still.....
Anyways, dp said he wasnt with her long and tbh wasnt turned on by her body, he likes something to hold :):)


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Well done on the weight loss nexis! What sort of foods are you eating?
> I baked 2 victoria sponges and put buttercream in the middle of them, dp and I scoffed the lot throughout the day :blush:
> 
> Hi buttercup :wave: ac is like a natural clomid. Some forums I have read have had women get a bfp after a few months or at least regular AF. I dont think you can take it with evening primrose though or I migjt be thinking of something else :dohh:
> Ive toyed with the idea of AC when I was ttc but never took it.
> 
> I really miss ttc :( im having one my 'moments' :crys: :-({|=
> Went pub with dp and some friends of his tonight. We went to a pub that wasnt local as we havent seen these friends for a while amd they live in a different area. Had a good night :wine:
> I noticed dp looked agitated and not relaxed. I asked him quetly what was up and he said his ex was in the pub. It didnt bother me but omg sje is stunning, prob a size 8, taller than me, better skin and nice haor. Dont get me wrong I didnt feel threatened in any way but still.....
> Anyways, dp said he wasnt with her long and tbh wasnt turned on by her body, he likes something to hold :):)

Tbh, I'm eating all the same stuff I was before, just less of it. I'm using my fitness pal and I have the app on my phone. I told it what my goal was and it tells me how many calories I should be eating to try to reach it. I just add my food and exercise to it every day and it works out the calories I've eaten minus any exercise. Then I just have to weigh myself and tell it if I lose anything :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Od one


hopefulfor1st said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Cd1
> 
> Have they given u confirmation your actually ovulating?Click to expand...

Yes ive had tests done previously and since I'm only doing femera they didn't do a progesterone test but they've done an u/s on cd14 and I had one good one and they triggered me that day. Usually if I don't ovulate I don't start my period on time.


----------



## sugarpi24

I have hypothyroidism and hashimotos. It took forever for my thyroid to be under control it was 64 when I found out and for awhile now its stayed between 1-2 and my thyroid doctor told me to not worry about seeing him for another year unless I get pregnant. But so far so good. I will take thyroid meds for the rest of my life.


----------



## mumface26

Saw our wedding venue today :happydance: and its pretty posh for a town hall :)
We booked it through word of mouth, someone always knows someone who has got married at this place and all have said its gorgeous inside and it is! Red carpets, dark wooden walls its lovely.
We had to go give notice of marriage today and had a look round afterwards. 
I cant wait to be Mrs H<3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi buttercup :) personally I'm afraid to try ac as there's so many conflicting instructions on it. Some say take all cycle, some say taking past ovulation causes miscarriage (which I wouldn't risk not knowing when I ov) the way it was explained to me is that herbals etc aren't governed at all and don't need to get tested and approval like drugs do so they can actually be a lot worse.

Mum face- I had the brownie, Dave had a platter for 2 (yes 2!) that had choc mousse, churros, cookies n cream cheesecake, and choc and caramel sauce!


----------



## Katerz

Ooohhh mumface how exciting one step closer yaaaaay!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Saw our wedding venue today :happydance: and its pretty posh for a town hall :)
> We booked it through word of mouth, someone always knows someone who has got married at this place and all have said its gorgeous inside and it is! Red carpets, dark wooden walls its lovely.
> We had to go give notice of marriage today and had a look round afterwards.
> I cant wait to be Mrs H<3

I found the whole having to give notice thing weird. Like they had us both there, and asked DH all this stuff about him and then all stuff about me to check it wasn't like a sham marriage or something...then asked me all the same stuff. Surely they should do it separately? Cos I could just remember what he's just said about his birth date and full name and that lol


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Saw our wedding venue today :happydance: and its pretty posh for a town hall :)
> We booked it through word of mouth, someone always knows someone who has got married at this place and all have said its gorgeous inside and it is! Red carpets, dark wooden walls its lovely.
> We had to go give notice of marriage today and had a look round afterwards.
> I cant wait to be Mrs H<3
> 
> I found the whole having to give notice thing weird. Like they had us both there, and asked DH all this stuff about him and then all stuff about me to check it wasn't like a sham marriage or something...then asked me all the same stuff. Surely they should do it separately? Cos I could just remember what he's just said about his birth date and full name and that lolClick to expand...

Yes I did find it very strange indeed. Also I have a guilty face and get nervous easily so I was like I hope they dont think we are lying :dohh:
when they ask have you been known by any other name dp almost laughed because my family nickname is goweawy which is me aged 18mnth trying to say joanne lesley which is my middle name. My dad will more than likely call me that in his speach :blush: just smth my close family calls me :)

Nah she was lovely and I had a tear in my eye when I saw the room and theres a huge stair case with red carpet which is a great photo oppotunity.


----------



## sugarpi24

well doctor called me today and said that since we have done 7 cycles of femera and nothing has happened he wants to do a consult before going any further. so i dont know if that means hes given up and wants me to lose weight before going further...or if hes going to discuss our options or what. im super upset right now....i just want to continue on with the femera to regulate my cycles and hopefully a surprise BFP! so we will see what he says monday.


----------



## ghinspire22

sugarpi24 said:


> I have hypothyroidism and hashimotos. It took forever for my thyroid to be under control it was 64 when I found out and for awhile now its stayed between 1-2 and my thyroid doctor told me to not worry about seeing him for another year unless I get pregnant. But so far so good. I will take thyroid meds for the rest of my life.

I have hypothyroidism as well. I am pregnant with my twins and I go in for blood work every few months. You have to keep it under control throughout the whole pregnancy because it could cause some complications. Definitely keep on top of it because it can definitely be a help when it's under control. :)


----------



## sugarpi24

yeah so far its under control. and it has been for awhile now. they will be monitoring it closely if i ever fall pregnant. i know with thyroid issues i can put you in a higher risk of losing the baby and causing complications. but so far so good on my levels :)


----------



## mumface26

Sugarpi to my understading after fertility drugs have been tried then I guess the next option is ivf. Thats how it would work in the uk. I wish you very well in whatever path is next for you :dust: :hugs:

Reaaalllyyy wish I was ttc again! Although it was upsetting sometimes it was still fun and exciting.


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope IVF isnt the only option we have right now because we ABSOLUTELY cannot afford that for a long while!!! :( guess we will see. super nervous!


----------



## laurabe

I got a letter from the IVF clinic saying they will be in touch with an appointment. really hope the femara works tho, in don't want to get as far as IVF. cos if that was my last option and it didn't work I don't know how id cope. plus three is no way I could afford it if the NHS rounds failed


----------



## mumface26

The word ivf scares me and I think of all the women going through it or considering are very brave and strong. Mentally I wouldnt cope. 

Tomorrow is my new start day. It was meant ti be today but after giving notice we ended up in asda eating bacon sandwiches in the cafe :blush: then because I had the change in my purse I ended up buying crisps and a mars bar :dohh:
So tomorrow, im up at 7am. Dp leaves for work at 7:15am and im going for a walk as he leaves. A nrisk 20 min power walk each morning should see me well :)
I hope......


----------



## laurabe

it is scary.. i never thought i would be in this position. only female in the whole family (OH's side as well) to not have a child :cry: why me? 

trying to stay positive now tho, as this is my first cycle on femara so fingers crossed


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sugarpi considering you've tried everything else I'm guessing he will be discussing ivf. If the other stuff isn't working there's really no point keep putting them in your body.


----------



## Katerz

sugarpi24 said:


> I hope IVF isnt the only option we have right now because we ABSOLUTELY cannot afford that for a long while!!! :( guess we will see. super nervous!

:hugs: to you


----------



## sugarpi24

But the thing is...femera is working!! :( I'm ovulating now...have been for the past 7 months...and hubbys sperm is fine! Why switch it up?! :( I just want to regulate my cycles without birth control...I don't want to do IVF....plus we cant anyways :( I don't want to stop trying...I still want the femera.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> But the thing is...femera is working!! :( I'm ovulating now...have been for the past 7 months...and hubbys sperm is fine! Why switch it up?! :( I just want to regulate my cycles without birth control...I don't want to do IVF....plus we cant anyways :( I don't want to stop trying...I still want the femera.

Tell the doctor, if he/she is a good doctor, then they should listen to what you want to do. Your the paying customer! At least bargain to stay on the femara a few more months and change your approach to eating and healthy lifestyle over that time.


----------



## BABTTC123

sugarpi24 said:


> I have hypothyroidism and hashimotos. It took forever for my thyroid to be under control it was 64 when I found out and for awhile now its stayed between 1-2 and my thyroid doctor told me to not worry about seeing him for another year unless I get pregnant. But so far so good. I will take thyroid meds for the rest of my life.

Oh dang :( it seems like thyroid problems are becoming more common how days. I think it has something to do with the gmo and processes foods.


----------



## Aein

Hugssss and GL sugarpi, do what you want go and talk with Dr ....something gonna happen very nice in near future, we can forsee our BFP very soon .....


----------



## mumface26

Sugarpi I agree with hopeful, if the femera is making you ov then why change it? 
I am the same, the only female in my family not to have had a baby before aged 25 and who has problems in doing so :(

Right so I didnt exercise this morning :blush: I did get out of bed and sit on the sofa and then I fell asleep on it :grr: how can I ever stop been so lazy? ? ?


----------



## ghinspire22

The Cesection date is set for September 5th. I will be 38 weeks 3 days. It will be a Cesection even if they come earlier than that but hubby and I are hoping the twins stay in and grow until early September.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> The Cesection date is set for September 5th. I will be 38 weeks 3 days. It will be a Cesection even if they come earlier than that but hubby and I are hoping the twins stay in and grow until early September.

How exciting!
You need a new ticker now. Lol


----------



## ghinspire22

Haha, I will keep the 36 week one for now because that is full term for twins. It is the minimum I can deliver them in my local hospital. So it is my first goal. If I get there then I will get the Cesection one up. I try to take one week at a time but I am getting so excited. It's so close now.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I just had the teeniest bit of brown discharge at bedtime. excitement plus!!!


----------



## nlk

*sugarpi*, The problem is that if you are ovulating, and there's nothing wrong with OH, then there could be something else going on. If there's not, then it's obviously the drug isn't doing enough for you. I know it sucks, but you're only meant to have 6 months of a drug that works. So the fact that you have been on it for 7 months with no results (even though you Oed) you need to find a different pathway. The BCP will hopefully reset all of your hormones, and essentially "reboot" your system. Really hope it works for you :hugs:

*Gh*, exciting that you finally have a date set! Not long left now!


----------



## mumface26

Wow gh thats not long now! :happydance:

Hopeful I hope its af then u can start a fresh cycle, fx!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck gh!! :)

Ill tell the doctor what I want and see what he says. I know I don't want to go on bcp it would just screw up my cycles again and mess up my body so that's what I don't want to do. I haven't even spoke with the doctor so I don't know why I'm freaking out so much! :/ 

On a happier note hubby has an interview on Thursday at a job where he can move up and doesn't have to work overtime all the time....we currently work together but he wants a chance to move up and make more money. So crossing my fingers.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Wow gh thats not long now! :happydance:
> 
> Hopeful I hope its af then u can start a fresh cycle, fx!!

I was hoping it would be AF , but I've just woken up and it only had the teeniest tinge of colour doh.....knew it was too much to expect, and kinda figured if it was AF is be in a world of pain after waiting so long!


----------



## sugarpi24

My period was super short this cycle!!! Which I don't mind lol but I was on Cd 1 on Sunday started spotting Saturday and it stopped today....crazy! Me and hubby can just start bding so cant complain lol :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So I just got a questionable hpt....I do them about once a week with an opk.
Either I have line eye....or it's an evap line...because there's no way I could be pregnant.what do u reckon?? Does anyone else even see it? (I won't be upset if u say no I'm just curious lol

https://s18.postimg.org/84ug86e6x/image.jpg
how to use print screen


----------



## Katerz

I think I see something? I'm on my phone think I can make out a line. Gotta check on my PC now! Fx'd!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

We weren't panning on ttc until end sept so I can get maternity pay again so I doNt really know how I would feel lol. But I'm sure it's just an evap. I'm just not confident in my body to spontaneously ov after all this time!


----------



## nexis

I'm pretty sure I see something!


----------



## Katerz

I tweaked it a bit and can definitely see something! :winkwink:


https://s10.postimg.org/yjnjnp7tl/Untitled_2_copy.jpg


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've got a frer here I'm gonna use in a few hours to be sure but I'm positive it must be an evap- my body just DOES NOT work so it's not possible!!!


----------



## Katerz

Good luck!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ok someone just said on another thread dipping an opk and hpt together can cause a false positive so that must be it! Weird I'd never heard that


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ok yup I googled it and it seems to be true! If an opk and hpt touch the hpt gives a false positive! Freaky!!!


----------



## Katerz

Ahhh maaaan. Are you going to try again without an OPK?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah. I will just to clear my mind cos ill be drinking on the weekend but pretty sure it's gonna be neg!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

HOLY SHITBALLS!!!

https://s7.postimg.org/47lc22ze3/image.jpg

https://s7.postimg.org/dqv0vjmwb/image.jpg


greenshot screen capture


----------



## Katerz

Check THAT out!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I snapped too hastily there, here's a few mins later. Hubby's at work for another 1.5 hours I'm peaking out!

https://s2.postimg.org/tunm19gtl/image.jpg

https://s2.postimg.org/x087rgzft/image.jpg


images


----------



## Katerz

No mistaking that, def a pos! Congrats!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm thinking I'm probably 3-3.5 weeks based on me stsrting metformin 12 days ago (worked fast!) and a bfn 2 days ago. plus this is slightly lighter than. My bfp with Jace which was 9-10 dpo. does anyone have an edd calculator?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

And the brown discharge last night must have been implantation! 
Had the fisher price swing on gumtree and someone just said sold and I said sorry ill be needing that again!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm thinking about mid march 2014


----------



## Katerz

This is a pretty good one I used

https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-calendar-and-calculator-week-by-week

I recon you may be April?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I put last "period" as 10th July even though I never had one(3 weeks ago)

Thinking I probably ovulated about a week ago...either way I will be having a scheduled cs anyway


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> This is a pretty good one I used
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-calendar-and-calculator-week-by-week
> 
> I recon you may be April?

You put LMP as today Hun lol


----------



## Katerz

Oh I didn't put any dates in jus copied the link as didn't know what yours were! Lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Oh I didn't put any dates in jus copied the link as didn't know what yours were! Lol

Oh then it defaulted lol


----------



## J_Lynn

hopefulfor1st said:


> I put last "period" as 10th July even though I never had one(3 weeks ago)
> 
> Thinking I probably ovulated about a week ago...either way I will be having a scheduled cs anyway

What day do you think you ovulated? Just add 14 days prior to that and calculate your EDD from that. That's what I had to do because I ovulated 2 days earlier than I "should" have.


----------



## ghinspire22

Congratulations on the positive hopeful! 

I feel a little crazy right now with things I still need to do for the nursery and the diaper bag I still need to purchase. My body just doesn't feel motivated at all.

I read an article about eating soft serve ice cream while pregnant and it freaked me out. I had a Wendy's Frosty last night and that's when I found the article. My doctor has never said anything so I guess it's ok. I'm just so close to the end that I feel like I don't want to mess anything up.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> This is a pretty good one I used
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-calendar-and-calculator-week-by-week
> 
> I recon you may be April?


Yes April I was thinking the 4th month was April lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> Congratulations on the positive hopeful!
> 
> I feel a little crazy right now with things I still need to do for the nursery and the diaper bag I still need to purchase. My body just doesn't feel motivated at all.
> 
> I read an article about eating soft serve ice cream while pregnant and it freaked me out. I had a Wendy's Frosty last night and that's when I found the article. My doctor has never said anything so I guess it's ok. I'm just so close to the end that I feel like I don't want to mess anything up.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.

Soft serve isn't recommended only as the machines it's stored in can cause listeria poisoning if not maintained and cleaned properly. It's the same as don't eat soft cheese or deli sliced meat etc but I did anyway there's not many places around these days that don't keep things up to code clean wise!


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the positive hopeful!
> 
> I feel a little crazy right now with things I still need to do for the nursery and the diaper bag I still need to purchase. My body just doesn't feel motivated at all.
> 
> I read an article about eating soft serve ice cream while pregnant and it freaked me out. I had a Wendy's Frosty last night and that's when I found the article. My doctor has never said anything so I guess it's ok. I'm just so close to the end that I feel like I don't want to mess anything up.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Soft serve isn't recommended only as the machines it's stored in can cause listeria poisoning if not maintained and cleaned properly. It's the same as don't eat soft cheese or deli sliced meat etc but I did anyway there's not many places around these days that don't keep things up to code clean wise!Click to expand...

Thank you, I was being all paranoid because I thought I had done something wrong. I'm like oh my god did I just kill my children? Oh me and my worrisome brain.


----------



## nexis

Congrats hopeful! What did your DH say?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

He was a bit dumbfounded lol

He said I must be the most fertile infertile person in history


----------



## Aein

from yesterday night after test till this Sahoor time, m into little cramps, dizziness and feeling bloated
dun know how could my fast went tdy.... have to arrange and celebrate DH birthday doo as a surprise :/


----------



## Aein

woow hopeful is it true ... yeaaaay Congrats
pray for us also tht we got our surprise BFP too very soon


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats hopeful!! :happydance: I remember the confusion over my due date when I was pregnant with DD: She was conceived 17th March at the earliest (only time we DTD unprotected) and my LMP before that was 19th Feb so the usual method of calculating due date didn't work for me cos my cycles were nowhere near 28 days. I can't remember how I worked out my 'true' due date but I remember I was pretty accurate when I got the corrected date at my first scan. I don't think my GP believed me when I told her the date of my LMP :wacko:
Also, thanks for the info a few pages back about AC. I've done some more research and decided to delay taking it for now and am losing weight (sensibly and will of course stop when I get my BFP) while TTC instead. I just got AF yesterday and my cycle was 29 days, most normal it's been in ages so maybe the weight loss (7lbs so far, started at the end of June) is already having a positive effect :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats on the weight loss buttercup!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ahh Congratulations Hopeful :)


----------



## StellaBella24

OMG Hopeful!!!!!!!!!!!!

Massive congratulations.xxxxxxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Did a digi today, just can't believe I've not been ovulating for all this time and being told met doesn't help people who aren't insulin resistant and within days of starting it fall pregnant without even trying! I highly recommend metformin to all of u ladies! 


https://s12.postimg.org/ohrbvqmod/image.jpg
image hosting more than 5mb


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Did a digi today, just can't believe I've not been ovulating for all this time and being told met doesn't help people who aren't insulin resistant and within days of starting it fall pregnant without even trying! I highly recommend metformin to all of u ladies!
> 
> 
> https://s12.postimg.org/ohrbvqmod/image.jpg
> image hosting more than 5mb

Doesn't work that well for everyone though! I've been on it since last year and I'm still annovulatory.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

:( you've got an appointment soon right? R u gonna try clomid?


----------



## ghinspire22

I was on metformin for awhile and it didn't get me pregnant. It did help me lose 20lbs though that I couldn't lose. Clomid definitely helped. It is so awesome that you got pregnant on it though because it does help.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nexis I can't believe how they have stretched your treatment out so much :/


----------



## Aein

i'm also on Met from last 8 months ..., had 3 cycles of Clomid, still no luck
let see now where HSG test goes and where appt with new Dr goes too


----------



## Matilda85

Congratulations hopeful! You are going to have your hands full 
I still stalk here occasionally. So hopeful that the Ivf works for you nlk. You so deserve a bfp.


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> :( you've got an appointment soon right? R u gonna try clomid?




hopefulfor1st said:


> Nexis I can't believe how they have stretched your treatment out so much :/

I've got an appointment on the 9th, so not too long to go now. Yeah that have dragged it out really, but it seems like it was mainly down to my file being marked that the fs didn't need to see me again, but how did they think I was gonna get the results of the SA? And surely they'd wanna check what was going on with the met and see if maybe they should try something else on top? I'm hoping that they'll want to try clomid, because the met has regulated my cycles but I'm still not ovulating. I can't wait to find out DH's SA results either.


----------



## mumface26

Omfg hopeful major congrats !!!!!! :happydance: :):):):)


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful did you post you were on a gluten free diet with this pcos program? Maybe it was that that caused ovulation :)

£98 on dentist appointments :grr: I need a filling I had aged 12 replaced and dp needs one. £98 ?! No wedding savings this month :grr:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Hopeful did you post you were on a gluten free diet with this pcos program? Maybe it was that that caused ovulation :)
> 
> £98 on dentist appointments :grr: I need a filling I had aged 12 replaced and dp needs one. £98 ?! No wedding savings this month :grr:

Nah I didn't stick to any of it lol.
The only thing that changed was the met


----------



## Katerz

Jeeeebus £98! Pffffft and the dentist hurts so you're paying for pain tut!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Jeeeebus £98! Pffffft and the dentist hurts so you're paying for pain tut!

Well I either get it replaced or it may split causing me to lose the tooth.
Dont get how my dad had a double heart bypass and was given exceptional care after his 2 strokes on the nhs for free and yet we have to pay for dental work? I go to an nhs dentist too :shrug:
It was £98 as we both needed fillings which is £49 per person. Beans on toast for us now lol!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey mumface I've just seen its less than a year til your wedding :)


----------



## sugarpi24

I talked to a friend that goes to the same doctor I do about IVF and she said that its $14,000-20,000 but they have special financing and if yih don't end up pregnant you don't have to pay it! So we will see what the doctor says Monday. I have a baby shower Sunday :/ kinda nervous about that...


----------



## mumface26

It sure is :):) I wish it was now!

I cant concerntrate in work. My friend who is 44 has been im remission from breast cancer for 7 years and had her left breast off. Shes found a lump in her right breast and had a biopsy today. 
Im praying it hasnt returned :(


----------



## Katerz

Oh no Mumface, fingers crossed it's nothing sinister.

Suarpi the finance thing sounds good :thumbup:

All these BFP's and announcements are making me broody...uhhh ohhh. :dohh:


----------



## mumface26

Sugarpi that sounds good that you get a refund if no bfp :thumbup: are you considering it?

Katerz she got her results back today within hours and...........its just a fatty tissue lump so nothing to worry about :happydance: im so happy shes going to be ok!!
Do you have plans for ttc#2 yet/at all?


----------



## Katerz

Woohoo! Good news!

No TTCing yet. Originally we were gonna leave it 5 years but decided that's much too long lol so we will probably start when lily is around 18 months. Gonna save pounds and lose lbs before number 2! 
My mum has barred me from anymore for a while as she can't afford a 3rd grandchild lolol!


----------



## sugarpi24

We are thinking about doing the IVF if the doctor has no other options...but we will probably wait til we get rid of some of our debt before we go about doing that. I think even if I would have a miscarriage I wouldn't have to pay...ill know more of the details Monday. So if IVF is the next step we will probably wait a few months or more and try and eliminate our debt as much as possible because I can only imagine the payment on that!


----------



## mumface26

Sugarpi debt is the only thing holding us back from ttc. We are saving for our wedding but thats different. When we have a baby we dont want all these direct debits going out every month.
I hope this forum still exists when I ntnp. 
I like it even when we get a bfp and a baby arrives we still stick around :):)

Maybe not ntnp after the wedding but in 2015 some time. And we will ntnp until we have had 2 children then back on bcp.

Katerz I like your saying save pounds and lose lbs :haha: our plan too!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Woohoo! Good news!
> 
> No TTCing yet. Originally we were gonna leave it 5 years but decided that's much too long lol so we will probably start when lily is around 18 months. Gonna save pounds and lose lbs before number 2!
> My mum has barred me from anymore for a while as she can't afford a 3rd grandchild lolol!

I casually pointed out the double version of my strider plus to warm mum to the idea and she said she couldn't handle the stress if that delivery again. Lol


----------



## sugarpi24

My parents tell us if we wait til we can afford a baby we will never have one...which yeah that's true...but id rather have some of this stuff gone! :/ so here's to saying goodbye to some debt! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Don't think my pregnancy is going anywhere. Wednesdays test was quite dark, Friday and Saturday I'm getting squinters


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope it sticks hopeful!! :(


----------



## Buttercup84

Sorry to hear that hopeful, hope it does stick though fc!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Then again I did this to myself last time!


----------



## Katerz

Step away from the tests you'll drive yourself potty! When do you see your dr?


----------



## StellaBella24

Keep us up to date Hopeful.xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Step away from the tests you'll drive yourself potty! When do you see your dr?


Had a blood test Friday so will call him Monday


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey guys, 
So I was just reading back to my last BFP and a little ironic how I had the exact same thing where my tests got lighter on day 3 and I was peaking out haha. 
So glad I'm out of frers now!

But also NLK I wasn't sure if you'd seen but during my reading back around page 76-80 (may 2012) I saw a signature- I don't know if you remember "stay hopeful" ? Well her signature says she had ivf in June and is now pregnant!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ok I once again need to do the early pregnancy step away from the forums and all the doom and gloom and miscarriage stories! 
I posted pics of my BFPs and have been told by about 10 people its headed towards a chemical or m/c so no more forums for me for a little while! I'm off to think happy positive thoughts!!!


----------



## nlk

I'm not going to update it, because I'm sure there are a number of people who have gotten their bfp that I haven't included...I don't want to keep going through all the people who have ever posted in here! If anyone comes back in here to mention it, then I'll update it...otherwise I'll just leave it!

I think it's to stay away for a while, hopeful. Where do people get off telling others that their pregnancy probably won't stick?! How insensitive.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I know NLK I just thought you might like to know as hope for your own IVF journey


----------



## nlk

Ah ok :) Thanks. It's nice to hear when people get their bfp through ivf. It's such a tough thing to do...I still can't quite imagine going through it all!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Today is Sunday my plan is to do nothing and avoid thinking about it! 
I'm waiting til thurs then I'm gonna use my last digi. 
I got a 1-2 Friday but I can't wait til next Friday as then I won't be able to get into docs on weekend and i work Monday.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I just made it through a whole day with no testing and no visiting first tri lol
But I swear I was checking for bleeding pretty much hourly! 
Will call dr tomorrow and get blood test results n then I guess it will be official!


----------



## Buttercup84

Good luck with the blood results hopeful! Its so hard early on as you haven't had a scan and can't feel movements etc so you just have to keep fc and hope for the best, I think every stage of ttc/pregnancy/having kids has it's own worries but luckily the good stuff outweighs them 

A few ladies at my work have had ivf inc one who had both her tubes removed and they all have kids from it. They all said the drugs/procedures were tough to go through but worth it in the end. One is having another embryo put back in shortly


----------



## nexis

Fx hopeful! I'm sure you'll be fine :D 

This weekend we went with my parents up to their house just outside Hereford. Ate crap most of the time and still lost half a pound lol. Got my hair trimmed too, been nearly a year since it was last done so about time. Been with DH 7 years today, and tomorrow is our 2nd wedding anniversary :happydance:


----------



## sugarpi24

so nervous for tomorrow. I think DH and i have thought about waiting 6 months AT LEAST before doing IVF if thats the only option we have left. Try and get our debt gone as much as possible because we were stupid with credit cards and such so still trying to get those paid off! Super excited by the end of this month i will be cancelling 5 store cards! and then that means we would only have one more to go...and then our major credit cards would still need to get paid off. but we are getting there. 

this fall we are getting a roof on our house...its been leaking since we moved in and we have tarps on it...so thats REALLY exciting...and then we are replacing 4 of our windows and redoing our bathroom hopefully too!! Gonna be good...expensive but needs to be done! i took before and afters of our house and we have done some major progress since we have got the house!

Also my best friend is getting married in september...so happy and excited for her! i wish i could go to the wedding...i was asked to be maid of honor but then had to back out since it costs to much money for us to travel and board the dogs :( but she knows and understands that we need to get the house fixed and such. 

I talked to hubby about IVF and when he would like to do it and how many eggs he would like to transfer and such when we go about doing it...and he said he is scared about spending that much money and then ending up with multiple babies...and then we would be worse off than how we started money wise. so we think 6 months or more and see where we are at...and then we are thinking transfering 2 eggs if it comes down to that at the most! but we arent there yet...but its nice to have a plan in motion incase we get there. how are you ladies doing?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Got a "not pregnant" on a digital today" :(


----------



## StellaBella24

Really sorry to hear that Hopeful but you're not out yet.xxx


----------



## StellaBella24

Trying to upload pics of Megan but it says file is too large...aargh!! :dohh:

Have added one to my ticker...finally changed it :thumbup:


----------



## mumface26

Oh hopeful im so sorry hunni. Was is a chemical?
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Stella shes beautiful! How are you doing? 
Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Oh hopeful im so sorry hunni. Was is a chemical?
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Xxx


Must be but I thought a chemical was alot quicker I had at least 4 days of positives, I've just rung in sick to work cos I'm just waiting for the bleeding 
My doc opens in half hour so ill see if he wants to do a quantitative hcg to compare to last weeks


----------



## StellaBella24

Let us know Hopeful, fingers crossed.xx


Mumface...i'm ok thanks. Been a little down this weekend...the constant tiredness has become a little unbearable this week. Then i get cross with myself for not being on top of other stuff like housework etc. I know everyone says not to worry about that stuff but it gets to a point where it really does need sorting but i have no motivation.
OH being a little annoying/unhelpful too...grrrr!!!

But little Megan is continuing to do really well, she is so lovely :) xxx


----------



## Katerz

Fingers crossed for you hopeful.

Sugarpi good luck with your appointment.

Stella she's a cutie! Glad she's doing good. I can empathise with the housework stuff too! :dohh:


----------



## Katerz

Oh and happy anniversary for tomorrow nexis!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Doc says not much point going in now and hpts are pretty accurate these days and nothing can be done anyway, he said come in towards end of week if nothing happens or sooner if bleeding starts.


----------



## sugarpi24

So sorry hopeful :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I just hate not knowing what's going on! 
My KFC nuggets taste shit and I burped and vomited in my mouth. If its over I just wish I'd bleed and get on with it!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

This was on tv last night and I think everyone in Australia cried to it...if you have 20 minutes it is DEFINITELY worth a watch! It's about one woman's struggle with infertility for 10 years before finally she got there. It ends happy I promise :)

https://video.au.msn.com/watch/vide...1a-47f5-90b4-3f927165dfff%257c%257c%257c%257c


----------



## hopefulfor1st

OMG! after calling my doc 4x cos the nurse can't give blood test results, I finally got him and asked what my hcg level was...and he says oh we didn't do one...your urine test was positive so we don't do bloods unless we get a neg urine and don't know why. So just assume your pregnant for now and come in on Thursday and well do another test or come in sooner if you start bleeding


----------



## Aein

woow that will be cool hopeful, now i think you must be relax ... 

m having appt with dr after some hrs.. i hope everything goes perfect with HSG report


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I just hate not knowing what's going on


----------



## Aein

hopefulfor1st said:


> I just hate not knowing what's going on

cant u do HSG test by yourself going to Lab?? or get the result directly hopeful
i suggest you to be calm, and do wt is necessary :thumbup::flower:


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful its very early days and maybe hormones are screwing with the hpt. I wish I had the answer....

Happy anniversary nexis :)

Stella my dp is very unhelpful around the home so I dread it when we have a bub! My trick is to.not clean or do the washing then when he comments I say "you know where the washong machine/cleaning products/hoover is...." works everytime ;)
Glad to hear megan is doing well!

Ookkaayy I need to change my ticker. My weights back upto 11st 10lb :grr:
I dont have a clue about eating. See my shift is 12pm-8pm, breaks at 1:40 and 3:30 and dinner at 4:50pm mornings I eat scrambled eggs (2) on 1 slice wholemeal toast without spread. First break is usualluly grapes/pear/apple or other fruit. 2nd break is 2 ryvitta with low fat philli and dinner is usually reheated left overs like chilli, sheperds pie, spag bol, pasta, curry but I always ensire when I cook I use tue lowest fat ingredients possible and drain the excess fat off the meat. I yhen have a lpw fat yogurt. I get home at 9:15pm and eithet have nothing or if im hungry 1 slice of toast or a cuppa soup.
Where am I going wrong?


----------



## sugarpi24

Well IVF is the next option...its $20,000-25,000 but ill call them Monday and talk to a lady about what my insurance would cover...then go from there. We can do special financing and payments...but we are going to try and elimante some debt first...the doctor is frustrated and doesn't know why I'm not pregnant yet :( says dh looks fine...km ovulating now...so its unexplained...but his goal is to get us our family and IVF will get us there. He doesn't think we should have any problems concieving with IVF. And he is giving me prometrum to regulate my periods.


----------



## nlk

Mumface, your diet sounds really good. I think the biggest issue is probably the pcos, which could be stopping you burning it off. I think if you continue to eat in that way, then it might just be a matter of getting regular exercise in there as well, to keep burning it off. You're doing really well, keep it up! :thumbup:

hopeful, I'm so sorry to hear this. Nothing's certain yet, so hang in there. I really hope you can get some answers soon :hugs:

sugarpi, it's good that your doctor is giving you support. IVF is a tough route. I'm in the same boat as you...the drugs worked, but I never managed to get that bfp. I really hope ivf can give us both some results :hugs:


----------



## nlk

Happy anniversary nexis!!


----------



## nexis

I really hope you get some answers hopeful :hugs:


----------



## Aein

So,

my HSG report is very clear about tubes and uterus,, thanks God no abnormality

as i consulted new Gynea, she was so nice and soft spoken ... i clearly told each n everything ... she was upto i am perfect, just problem is with motility at DH side ... has taken my US for follicles too.. left one is 16.5 , moreover she given some vitamins too DH and asked to repeat test again ... let see now when he does this :s

also she said once i have to repeat blood test too at CD2 , aftertht you people decide either wanna go with Clomid cycles again or IUI, if any progress with sperm motility .... 

long wait again for blood tests.. let see when Ovulation occur, i will again start tempting from morning


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aww good news about your tubes aein!! Now you just have to make sure dh takes his vitamins every day and doesn't stop like before! 

Sugarpi that's great your ivf consult went well!

Afm nothing here, won't to bed with a heat pack and pain killers and a maxi pad on and woke up clean still! 

It's really bizarre lol

So many things going through my mind. Like did I imagine like 15 BFPs? Is it twins or super high hcg for some reason causing my tests to "hook effect" so soon? Is it something to do with my body not having a period for the last few months that it can't so I have indeed lost it but my body is still lacking the ability to bleed?


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> Aww good news about your tubes aein!! Now you just have to make sure dh takes his vitamins every day and doesn't stop like before!
> 
> Sugarpi that's great your ivf consult went well!
> 
> Afm nothing here, won't to bed with a heat pack and pain killers and a maxi pad on and woke up clean still!
> 
> It's really bizarre lol
> 
> So many things going through my mind. Like did I imagine like 15 BFPs? Is it twins or super high hcg for some reason causing my tests to "hook effect" so soon? Is it something to do with my body not having a period for the last few months that it can't so I have indeed lost it but my body is still lacking the ability to bleed?

You can test for the Hook effect by diluting your urine sample before testing. Hope your ok xx


----------



## Aein

Hopeful, questions are here n dere, try to be realx and do test, best option indeed 
i hope soon you'll ready to start journey with nonQ in mind, huggss

ahhhh my DH .... still i cant understand wts in his mind, his mother send some herbal medicines and he's saying to start them after eid, let see :/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Another test bfn. 
No sign of bleeding.....

Quite confused!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Pink cm and cramps :/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Started bleeding properly... So now the question is- seeing as I never normally have cd1,2,3 etc and now I all of a sudden I do this month, should I take my leftover clomid dose I have in the cupboard? Or do I wait and see if I ovulate again....but if I don't I won't have a cd1 to go by again. 

What would you do?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ahh sorry hopeful. 

I'd take it. We're not monitored here so it makes no difference. I took it to get this baby x


----------



## mumface26

Take the clomid hopeful seen as this is af. Go by the same instructions your doctor gave you last time and eat healthy. Good luck with it!
You had a chemical but at least you ovulated on your own :thumbup: so maybe ypur body is gaining some normaility :):)


----------



## nexis

Sorry hopeful :hugs:

Personally I'd take the clomid :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I don't think I will because I'm not in a rush- if cd1 is September + then ill be eligible for $10,000 maternity pay again, sooner and ill only get $1,000. Also when I found out I was pregnant I was a little upset I hadn't lost any weight or been on prenatals. There is no need for me to rush it I was planning on Jace being 8-9 months +


----------



## nlk

I'm so sorry, Hopeful. Personally, I'd wait. As mumface said, your body did something on it's own. You should give your body some time to recover, and hopefully it will kick in itself, without the need for clomid. It would be better to get on the prenatals, and lose some weight, and make sure both you and your OH are in the best possible place first. If you want to wait until Jace is 8/9 months, that's not long off at all, and it will give you the time you need. Also, the first bleed after a m/c shouldn't be considered as CD1.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I swear once this horrendous cramping and bleeding goes ill be good! Hubby went fishing tonight and I'm like not til you go get me a pizza, Panadol, coke and chocolate :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I know I should be more upset but I'm still pretty stoked to have ovulated!


----------



## StellaBella24

Sorry Hopeful but good news u ovulated.xxx

I conceived next cycle after my chemical preg.xxc


----------



## StellaBella24

Sorry Hopeful but good news u ovulated.xxx

I conceived next cycle after my chemical preg.xxc


----------



## Katerz

Sorry hopeful :( maybe this kick started your bod into working properly?

Hope it's not too awful for you xx


----------



## Buttercup84

Aww I'm sorry hopeful, as you say its good that you oved and fc you fall again quickly. Sounds like its a good idea to hold off on the clomid if u can fall pregnant naturally.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah I just want the bleeding to stop now to see what happens! If its started at 230pm would u count that as day 1 or not til the next day?!


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm not 100% sure hon, I guess I would provisionally count cd1 as the first day of bleeding. Are you ttc or ntnp?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

We were ntnp as I've never ovulated except on clomid. Having a "period" right now is really bizarre for me cos I haven't had one since I was on the pill in 2011. So thought there was no chance anyway, but I recently started metformin and that must've helped me ovulate! Before then I've only ovulated once that was with clomid and I fell pregnant with my son. 
I almost got excited buying pads today lol (rookie error- I got no wings)


----------



## Buttercup84

Ahh I see! Sounds like the metformin worked its magic then, I asked to be prescribed that before I had dd but my gp insisted on dianette which I later learned I shouldn't have had due to my family history but I wouldn't have dd if I hadn't been on it (its a contraceptive but didn't work for me...!) so must have been meant to be 
I use a mooncup now but when I used pads I had to have the ones with wings too lol! I've heard pregnancy can sort of reset your body for some women who have had fertility/similar probs in the past so hopefully thats been the case for you too. A lady on my dec 11 group has ivf twins and a natural conceived dd!


----------



## StellaBella24

Cd 1 is counted as first day of red blood bleeding I believe


----------



## J_Lynn

My Dr had me count CD1 as the first day of spotting/bleeding. It didn't have to be full red bleeding, just if anything showed up even as pink if it lasted all day it's CD1.


----------



## sugarpi24

yeah my doctor told me the first day of full red bleeding is cd1. so if i got red at 11pm..the next day would be CD1.


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> We were ntnp as I've never ovulated except on clomid. Having a "period" right now is really bizarre for me cos I haven't had one since I was on the pill in 2011. So thought there was no chance anyway, but I recently started metformin and that must've helped me ovulate! Before then I've only ovulated once that was with clomid and I fell pregnant with my son.
> I almost got excited buying pads today lol (rookie error- I got no wings)

Whenever I've got DH to get me pads he gets me no wings :dohh:


----------



## mumface26

Oh god wings all the way!! I use tampons but my night pads have to be winged or its epic fail lol!
If my period begins mid way through a day I count the next day as cd1 but if I woke up with af then I woud count that as cd1.

Katerz I saw your new avatar.....is lily sitting up all on her little own?!


----------



## mumface26

I always ignored the 'bright red' rule as not all us get bright red. I had som af where it was just brown colour :sick:
Still seething I gained 5lbs :grr: my own fault, too many take aways!

Yeehhaa my headphones have come finally! One thing I hate on my bus rides to work is hearing everyones jibber jabber. My old ones broke and I had hell of a wait for my new ones from amazon. Im all plugged in blasting out the hunger by the distillers, love that song!


----------



## Katerz

Yes!! She has been propping herself up on one hand for a couple of weeks and yesterday managed it without being held up! Where is my cuddly newborn going *sniff*

Oh I used to hate no headphones on the train to work, it would be the same people talking about the same crap! Now I jus sing my head off on the drive to work...get a few funny looks!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Yes!! She has been propping herself up on one hand for a couple of weeks and yesterday managed it without being held up! Where is my cuddly newborn going *sniff*
> 
> Oh I used to hate no headphones on the train to work, it would be the same people talking about the same crap! Now I jus sing my head off on the drive to work...get a few funny looks!

Aww shes too cute!
Mil said dp didnt crawl he just shuffled on his bum then walked. Some babies bypass crawling. My great niece is like that, she leans forward and its like yes go on.....then she loses momemtum and sits back up. She will walk anyday now as shes holding on to furniture.

I really wanted to head bang on the bus earlier to slipknot hehe! So if I drove I would cause a crash from head banging lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Buttercup84 said:


> Ahh I see! Sounds like the metformin worked its magic then, I asked to be prescribed that before I had dd but my gp insisted on dianette which I later learned I shouldn't have had due to my family history but I wouldn't have dd if I hadn't been on it (its a contraceptive but didn't work for me...!) so must have been meant to be
> I use a mooncup now but when I used pads I had to have the ones with wings too lol! I've heard pregnancy can sort of reset your body for some women who have had fertility/similar probs in the past so hopefully thats been the case for you too. A lady on my dec 11 group has ivf twins and a natural conceived dd!

I've been asking for metformin almost 2 years- got it and ovulated 3 days later! 
And yeah I've heard about the "reset" theory but after 6.5 months no period I'd assumed that wasn't me


----------



## Aein

Hopeful, glad you Ovulated on your own, there's sumthing good hidden behind, go and catch it

Hete in Saudi Kingdom, its Eid tomorrow... so we are gonna celebrate our festival, no plannings yet, just made sweet dish SHEER KHURMA for morning, as hubby will ate before going to prayer around 5:30am ... 

i was with cramping , pains in lower abdomen, uterus area sometimes it goes to backside... i felt may be Ovulation time ehhhh


----------



## hopefulfor1st

To add insult to injury I have a huge cold sore right on top of my top lip right in the middle and I have to work tonight! The only time I've ever had them is when I was pregnant and feeling super run down


----------



## nexis

Aein said:


> Hopeful, glad you Ovulated on your own, there's sumthing good hidden behind, go and catch it
> 
> Hete in Saudi Kingdom, its Eid tomorrow... so we are gonna celebrate our festival, no plannings yet, just made sweet dish SHEER KHURMA for morning, as hubby will ate before going to prayer around 5:30am ...
> 
> i was with cramping , pains in lower abdomen, uterus area sometimes it goes to backside... i felt may be Ovulation time ehhhh

Eid Mubarak!

Fx for ovulation :)


----------



## mumface26

Eid mubarak aein! Im working extra hours today to cover for those off work for eid.

Hopeful ive never ever had a cold sore in my life. Dp doesnt believe me but honestly I have mever had a cold sore. Af can do wacky things to your skin. Hope you feel well soon hun.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Eid mubarak aein! Im working extra hours today to cover for those off work for eid.
> 
> Hopeful ive never ever had a cold sore in my life. Dp doesnt believe me but honestly I have mever had a cold sore. Af can do wacky things to your skin. Hope you feel well soon hun.


I had never ever had one either til I was pregnant with Jace then had 3 in 9 months!! And now this one today- got to work and one of the girls saw it and was like oh my god your pregnant and I had to tell her...

Tmi alert- cd3 (if counting the first day as cd1 since it started at 230pm) and it seems pretty close to over! Not alot on pad but its just so much clear stuff that's blood streaked! Like I can constantly feel it cos its so thick but in reality there's not alot. Can't wait for it to end hopefully tomorrow. I can't remember if AF was like this but I know my post partum bleed was and at the time I thought it was some sort of surgical fluid left over from c section but u guess not! 
Really excited to see if this month brings ovulation again!


----------



## mumface26

I hope it does hopeful :thumbup: 

When our two loans are paid off in 2016 dp said he will get me driving lessons but buy me an intensive course. He did it aged 18 and passed within 11 weeks. He said we should start ttc dec 2015, so long away but it makes sense as will be on our way to becoming financially viable.
In 2016 the finance will be clear on his bmw and he hopes to get a 4by4, he likes them dacia dusters and hopes to get one of them. He needs me driving so when I am off work with bub im not confined to the house or relaying on buses to go places.


----------



## mumface26

<<<----- my wedding dress :):)
Not ver clear but it has diamantis on the bodice part and it will lace up the back. Cant believe my next fitting wont be until june next year but if I keep going I will spend lots on alterations.
I will see if I can have a sneak peek again soon :winkwink:
Never thought one could be so emotional over a dress


----------



## nlk

The thing with coldsores is that it's caused by a certain virus, which your body can never get rid of. So once you have contracted it, it's simply lying dormant, and then will come up every so often. It's one of those things that if you've never had one, you really need to steer clear of anyone who has one, to make sure you don't get it! Pregnancy probably made you susceptible to it, Hopeful!

I too have a stinking cold today. I feel so unwell. My throat is badly swollen, and it hurts to talk, eat, drink...everything. Hate being ill so much!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> The thing with coldsores is that it's caused by a certain virus, which your body can never get rid of. So once you have contracted it, it's simply lying dormant, and then will come up every so often. It's one of those things that if you've never had one, you really need to steer clear of anyone who has one, to make sure you don't get it! Pregnancy probably made you susceptible to it, Hopeful!
> 
> I too have a stinking cold today. I feel so unwell. My throat is badly swollen, and it hurts to talk, eat, drink...everything. Hate being ill so much!

Yeah I think it's a sign of just being run down in general for me!


----------



## betsyb

Hi all!

I haven't posted in a while...I've been trying to not think about things too much! I've still been reading, though, and I am so happy for those BFP's!!! Congratulations!

My doctor started me on 50 mg of clomid this month. I just got back my 21 day progesterone levels, and it was just at an 8.1. I'm so sad. I totally thought that I ovulated this month---had lots of cramping the day after my +OPK, and I don't ever have that. 

The worst part is I've got to wait a whole week...knowing I am not pregnant...before I can start another cycle. I hate that! :(

We've been trying for 11 months, and this is the first time I've cried...I got my hopes up wayyyy too high this month. Ugh!

Thanks for letting me vent!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

betsyb said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I haven't posted in a while...I've been trying to not think about things too much! I've still been reading, though, and I am so happy for those BFP's!!! Congratulations!
> 
> My doctor started me on 50 mg of clomid this month. I just got back my 21 day progesterone levels, and it was just at an 8.1. I'm so sad. I totally thought that I ovulated this month---had lots of cramping the day after my +OPK, and I don't ever have that.
> 
> The worst part is I've got to wait a whole week...knowing I am not pregnant...before I can start another cycle. I hate that! :(
> 
> We've been trying for 11 months, and this is the first time I've cried...I got my hopes up wayyyy too high this month. Ugh!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!!!

I would not brush off an 8.1!!!
Over 5 means ovulated so that's either weak or late ov.
My cd21 was 7 so they said I prob just ovulated late and it was on its way up and booked me in for another one on cd28 and it was 35! 
Good luck!


----------



## nexis

On my way to my appointment, wish me luck!


----------



## Katerz

Lots of luck nexis :)


----------



## nexis

So the appointment was awful. I actually burst into tears. She said they won't give me any more help until I lose (a lot of) weight, like 10 stone. I'm devastated, she's said I have to go see the GP about being referred for bariatric surgery and that I should be looking at being ready at 30 to get pregnant. I'm 27 now so basically I'm done until I'm thin and 30 from what she's said.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> So the appointment was awful. I actually burst into tears. She said they won't give me any more help until I lose (a lot of) weight, like 10 stone. I'm devastated, she's said I have to go see the GP about being referred for bariatric surgery and that I should be looking at being ready at 30 to get pregnant. I'm 27 now so basically I'm done until I'm thin and 30 from what she's said.


Oh honey I'm so sorry! 
What they want you to lose is what I weighed on my wedding day! (And of course still thought I was fat) 
All I can say is keep going with your exercise and eating you are on the right track, hopefully you can prove them wrong and lose that naturally in 12 months! You've already started and your on the right track. Did they give you an exact goal weight of when they WILL help you so u can hold them to it? It's gonna be hard but it IS acheivable because it is your only choice. Is this what you have to do to get clomid?


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> So the appointment was awful. I actually burst into tears. She said they won't give me any more help until I lose (a lot of) weight, like 10 stone. I'm devastated, she's said I have to go see the GP about being referred for bariatric surgery and that I should be looking at being ready at 30 to get pregnant. I'm 27 now so basically I'm done until I'm thin and 30 from what she's said.
> 
> 
> Oh honey I'm so sorry!
> What they want you to lose is what I weighed on my wedding day! (And of course still thought I was fat)
> All I can say is keep going with your exercise and eating you are on the right track, hopefully you can prove them wrong and lose that naturally in 12 months! You've already started and your on the right track. Did they give you an exact goal weight of when they WILL help you so u can hold them to it? It's gonna be hard but it IS acheivable because it is your only choice. Is this what you have to do to get clomid?Click to expand...

There's no way I can lose 10 stone in 12 months. I have to go back in 6 months to see what's going on. They want me to lose it to see if I'll ov on my own and failing that, clomid. She said she wouldn't give me clomid atm as I shouldn't get pregnant at this weight. God knows how long I'll have to wait to be referred for surgery.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> So the appointment was awful. I actually burst into tears. She said they won't give me any more help until I lose (a lot of) weight, like 10 stone. I'm devastated, she's said I have to go see the GP about being referred for bariatric surgery and that I should be looking at being ready at 30 to get pregnant. I'm 27 now so basically I'm done until I'm thin and 30 from what she's said.
> 
> 
> Oh honey I'm so sorry!
> What they want you to lose is what I weighed on my wedding day! (And of course still thought I was fat)
> All I can say is keep going with your exercise and eating you are on the right track, hopefully you can prove them wrong and lose that naturally in 12 months! You've already started and your on the right track. Did they give you an exact goal weight of when they WILL help you so u can hold them to it? It's gonna be hard but it IS acheivable because it is your only choice. Is this what you have to do to get clomid?Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way I can lose 10 stone in 12 months. I have to go back in 6 months to see what's going on. They want me to lose it to see if I'll ov on my own and failing that, clomid. She said she wouldn't give me clomid atm as I shouldn't get pregnant at this weight. God knows how long I'll have to wait to be referred for surgery.Click to expand...

Sorry I was being optimistic.
If only drugs could be mailed overseas I'd send you some! 
I say get on the referral list ASAP even if your still on the fence about it and keep working on your own thing in the mean time. It really annoys me when doctors say we are too big and then you see these pregnant women on one born every minute etc that can barely get up off the lounge!!


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> So the appointment was awful. I actually burst into tears. She said they won't give me any more help until I lose (a lot of) weight, like 10 stone. I'm devastated, she's said I have to go see the GP about being referred for bariatric surgery and that I should be looking at being ready at 30 to get pregnant. I'm 27 now so basically I'm done until I'm thin and 30 from what she's said.
> 
> 
> Oh honey I'm so sorry!
> What they want you to lose is what I weighed on my wedding day! (And of course still thought I was fat)
> All I can say is keep going with your exercise and eating you are on the right track, hopefully you can prove them wrong and lose that naturally in 12 months! You've already started and your on the right track. Did they give you an exact goal weight of when they WILL help you so u can hold them to it? It's gonna be hard but it IS acheivable because it is your only choice. Is this what you have to do to get clomid?Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way I can lose 10 stone in 12 months. I have to go back in 6 months to see what's going on. They want me to lose it to see if I'll ov on my own and failing that, clomid. She said she wouldn't give me clomid atm as I shouldn't get pregnant at this weight. God knows how long I'll have to wait to be referred for surgery.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I was being optimistic.
> If only drugs could be mailed overseas I'd send you some!
> I say get on the referral list ASAP even if your still on the fence about it and keep working on your own thing in the mean time. It really annoys me when doctors say we are too big and then you see these pregnant women on one born every minute etc that can barely get up off the lounge!!Click to expand...

Sorry I'm just devastated. I'm totally up for surgery, it's just that I know it'll take a while to be referred.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nexis have they even done a cd21 blood to prove if your ovulating or not?? 

Afm, cd5..getting excited about the possibility that I MAY ovulate lol! Opk yesterday showed faint line, been out all day today and can't do one now as just BDed. I've heard some women don't ov at all after a chemical and some do as early as cd9


----------



## mumface26

Nexis I am so sorry it didnt go in your favour. Why do doctors always blame the weight??!! My SIL is overweight and has had two boys, both healthy pregnancies and straight forward births. However I am not sure if she had issues ttc or weather it was natural ttc.
10stone is a lot to lose but I am sure you will do it with those exercise machines you have.
Could your doctor refer you to slimming world or weightwatchers before considering surgery? My dad was given 12 weeks free weight watchers and 2 gym sessions a week for free when he was overweight.
Swimming is also a good all over exercise, if I had the money I would join aquacise it looks sooo fun.
On the other end of the scale my friend at work is a size 6 and shrunk from a 10-12 thru suffering from depression. Her doctor needs her to gain weight to get her periods back so she can start ttc after he wedding in november. Trouble is he is telling her to eat 3 large meals a day and drink these complan shakes but her tiny frame cant handle all the food so she ends up throwing up after lunch. So he wants her to eat until she vomits? Ppphhffftt!

Last resort is slimfast and filling up on fruit in between the shakes and having one balanced 600cal meal a day. Easier said than done but it worked for dp who shed 3stone in 4 months.


----------



## mumface26

Nexis I swear if I hadnt have thrown my clomid away I would have certainly mailed it to you by recorded delivery. 

Good luck with oving hopeful. Perhaps the chemical has rebooted things?


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Nexis have they even done a cd21 blood to prove if your ovulating or not??
> 
> Afm, cd5..getting excited about the possibility that I MAY ovulate lol! Opk yesterday showed faint line, been out all day today and can't do one now as just BDed. I've heard some women don't ov at all after a chemical and some do as early as cd9

They've done one lot of 21 day bloods, which showed no ovulation. Thing is, I don't have a 28 day cycle so if they were to retest later in my cycle who knows? 



mumface26 said:


> Nexis I am so sorry it didnt go in your favour. Why do doctors always blame the weight??!! My SIL is overweight and has had two boys, both healthy pregnancies and straight forward births. However I am not sure if she had issues ttc or weather it was natural ttc.
> 10stone is a lot to lose but I am sure you will do it with those exercise machines you have.
> Could your doctor refer you to slimming world or weightwatchers before considering surgery? My dad was given 12 weeks free weight watchers and 2 gym sessions a week for free when he was overweight.
> Swimming is also a good all over exercise, if I had the money I would join aquacise it looks sooo fun.
> On the other end of the scale my friend at work is a size 6 and shrunk from a 10-12 thru suffering from depression. Her doctor needs her to gain weight to get her periods back so she can start ttc after he wedding in november. Trouble is he is telling her to eat 3 large meals a day and drink these complan shakes but her tiny frame cant handle all the food so she ends up throwing up after lunch. So he wants her to eat until she vomits? Ppphhffftt!
> 
> Last resort is slimfast and filling up on fruit in between the shakes and having one balanced 600cal meal a day. Easier said than done but it worked for dp who shed 3stone in 4 months.

The main thing she said was that being the weight I am and getting pregnant would lead to me having gestational diabetes and basically everything would be more difficult, like ultrasounds and c-sections (I mainly took this to mean I'd cost the NHS more). Also, I couldn't have an epidural due to the plate in my back but that's gonna be the same if I'm fat or thin. 

I've tried weight watchers and slimming world god knows how many times. I'll lose some then it just stops. I'm tempted to go back on slim fast tbh and it's worked before. She did day that for woman with PCOS, dieting isn't enough. You'll lose weight but then it will slow down or stop. She said exercise is the key. 



mumface26 said:


> Nexis I swear if I hadnt have thrown my clomid away I would have certainly mailed it to you by recorded delivery.
> 
> Good luck with oving hopeful. Perhaps the chemical has rebooted things?

I really appreciate the thought :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

That's just shit nexis!! 
I'm in the "allowable bmi" and I still cost the system a c section, extra scans, monitoring in day stay etc... Your size doesn't mean crap it's just a lucky dip! 
I hope you are feeling a but better today. Do you have a plan of attack at all? 
Oh and yes if the cd21s were Done back when u were having long cycles they def could've missed it!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Had to share these ones lol

https://s18.postimg.org/ycxejvj8p/image.jpg

https://s18.postimg.org/axfheizhl/image.jpg


screencapture


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> That's just shit nexis!!
> I'm in the "allowable bmi" and I still cost the system a c section, extra scans, monitoring in day stay etc... Your size doesn't mean crap it's just a lucky dip!
> I hope you are feeling a but better today. Do you have a plan of attack at all?
> Oh and yes if the cd21s were Done back when u were having long cycles they def could've missed it!

Well with my bmi being 50, she said she can't even refer me to IVF Wales as you have to have a bmi of 30 or under. At the moment, my plan is to keep exercising, and get on slimfast. I've booked a doctors appointment but they couldn't fit me in til 20th August, so I'll just get on with it until then. I've ordered opk's as I want to be sure I'm def not ovulating. 

Thanks for all the support ladies :flower:


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful jace looks like hes enjoying his foot lol! 

I wish there was an easy way to lose weight. Dp has started doing our food shop on a friday after work. I give him a full list and ask him to please stick to it but does he? Nope!
I think I will do it myself from now on. Im pretty good at avoiding the crisp and biscute aisle and if I listen to music through my headphones I tend to get round quicker. Especially now tesco do these self sanning things. You scan it, pack it then pay at a pay station before you leave so no qeuing at the checkouts. I think sainsburys do it too.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Hopeful jace looks like hes enjoying his foot lol!
> 
> I wish there was an easy way to lose weight. Dp has started doing our food shop on a friday after work. I give him a full list and ask him to please stick to it but does he? Nope!
> I think I will do it myself from now on. Im pretty good at avoiding the crisp and biscute aisle and if I listen to music through my headphones I tend to get round quicker. Especially now tesco do these self sanning things. You scan it, pack it then pay at a pay station before you leave so no qeuing at the checkouts. I think sainsburys do it too.

Everywhere here has self scan, even boots! Really annoying to get stuck behind someone old who doesn't get it or the random person self scanning like 2 months worth of shopping.


----------



## Katerz

That BMI thing hacks me off...my FS wanted me to drop my BMI before he would start me on clomid. It doesn't take in to account your frame etc etc it stupid. I managed to drop it by having an activia yog with a banana in the morning, chicken salad for lunch and chicken and veg for dinner. Boy did I get sick of goddamn chicken but it worked I guess. Also went to the gym but not as much as I should've done!

Lol ooomm noooom toes, he's too cute hopeful!


----------



## mumface26

I love chicken yum! Just need to be creative with it like use a piri or bbq rub on it or just good ol' fashioned salt and pepper :)
Im trying porridge made with semi skimmed milk and water (half and half) and mixing sultanas with it, very yum and far more filling than weetabix.
Even just bopping round to music channels is great exercise :thumbup:

We got rid of most of our teddies today. I got pissed at having to arrange them on the bed so.i shoved them in a bin bag and took them to a charity shop. We had a big floppy dog, a piggy pillow pal, a hippo wheat bag, a dog with a big head and a sleeping cat. I was on one and took it out on the stuffed toys :haha:


----------



## nexis

Katerz said:


> That BMI thing hacks me off...my FS wanted me to drop my BMI before he would start me on clomid. It doesn't take in to account your frame etc etc it stupid. I managed to drop it by having an activia yog with a banana in the morning, chicken salad for lunch and chicken and veg for dinner. Boy did I get sick of goddamn chicken but it worked I guess. Also went to the gym but not as much as I should've done!
> 
> Lol ooomm noooom toes, he's too cute hopeful!

The thing that really got me was that she can basically refuse to help me because of my weight, but yet if I didn't have PCOS and was the same size, they couldn't stop me. It's just such a massive amount I have to lose and she's quite...blunt, like to the point of being rude. DH wasn't impressed by the way she was talking. Forgot to mention that DH's SA was fine. Numbers were good, motility good and they did say borderline morphology but they think that was because he was ill when he did the sample. Suppose that's one less thing to worry about. DH has been amazing, he even said he'd support me if I decided not to have the surgery (if I can even get it that is) and we looked into adoption. Don't know what I'd do without him :)


----------



## sugarpi24

I was always afraid my doctor would refuse me due to my weight but he isn't...is there any other doctors out there that will still help you? :( I think the whole weight thing is stupid! It's like come on just help me!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sugarpi have u met with your doc again yet ?


----------



## sugarpi24

No I'm calling the lady that deals with the insurance Monday to see if try will cover any of the IVF. But other than that I haven't seen him why?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> No I'm calling the lady that deals with the insurance Monday to see if try will cover any of the IVF. But other than that I haven't seen him why?

Was just wondering because u were worried he'd cut you off meds completely til you did ivf, was just wondering how you got on :)


----------



## nexis

sugarpi24 said:


> I was always afraid my doctor would refuse me due to my weight but he isn't...is there any other doctors out there that will still help you? :( I think the whole weight thing is stupid! It's like come on just help me!!

There's no other doctor I can see unless possibly if I paid to go private. Even if I did that there's no saying that they wouldn't say the same thing. I've had a look on the NHS website about surgery and it says that the waiting lists are really long and it depends on where you live because all the health boards have different amounts of funding for bariatric surgeries. I had a look on bupa's site too as my dad has said if I can't get it on NHS or the wait time is stupidly long then he'll pay to have it done privately. Expensive, but not as bad as I thought tbh.


----------



## mumface26

Nexis would you have surgery? Like a gastric band or something?
Im getting the impression our nhs doesnt take kindly to overweight patients. That sucks :(
Ive never had "problems" with my size, I have just gained a few stone due to bad habits and pure laziness.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Nexis would you have surgery? Like a gastric band or something?
> Im getting the impression our nhs doesnt take kindly to overweight patients. That sucks :(
> Ive never had "problems" with my size, I have just gained a few stone due to bad habits and pure laziness.

Absolutely, without a shadow of a doubt. I've always thought that surgery would really be my only option to lose a significant amount of weight. I'm hoping that I would be more suitable for a gastric band rather than a bypass as at least the band can be removed. I've always had a weight problem, I was 8lb 6oz when I was born, overweight as a child right through to now.


----------



## sugarpi24

hopefulfor1st said:
 

> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> No I'm calling the lady that deals with the insurance Monday to see if try will cover any of the IVF. But other than that I haven't seen him why?
> 
> Was just wondering because u were worried he'd cut you off meds completely til you did ivf, was just wondering how you got on :)Click to expand...

Oh okay lol :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Wow, I haven't been on here in a while and I've missed so much! Congrats to all the new bfps and ladies with their little ones. Hopeful, sorry to hear about your mc. I hope that the other ladies are right and it's jump-started things for you though.


----------



## mumface26

Hi stayhopeful!! Congratulations on your ivf :happydance:
Im no longer ttc due to debts and im trying to lose weight to see if it will 'improve' my pcos. I lost 5lb but gained it back :( 

Nexis my SIL is overweight at around 21st and always has been, her sisters and brother are the same but yet her two sons are average 10 and 5 yr old weights. I do believe some weight issues are genetic though. I just hope you find a way forward and it all works out for you :flower:
My family seem average and we only gain weight when we eat crap. I think I was 7lb6oz when I was born. I wasnt overweight but i have never had a flat tummy. I remember aged 15 my mum buying me size 10 trousers for school and I was mortified that I no longer fitted in the teen ranges lol! But I guess that was normal but at time felt rubbish about it.
Come to think about it if pcos is something ive had since puberty then why wasnt I ever overweight as a teenager? I only began my weight gain after stopping smoking in 2008 and its only been 2 stone.
Makes you wonder if pcos IS to blame for weight gain or maybe not all the time?
I was diagnoses with pcos aged 20 but didnt give it a thought as I wasnt ttc. 
Pcos is very strange :wacko:


----------



## nexis

I think possibly if you're insulin resistant then you can be heavier? I might be wrong though. My best friend has PCOS, and one of her sisters and mum do too. They're all overweight but her mum wasn't before she had the 3 kids. The fs actually said she didn't think metformin would do much more than help me to lose weight (which it didn't). She was really surprised when I said my af was back and regular since taking it.

DH is such a softy, he knew I was really down about the appointment, so he came home today with a PS Vita for me that he bought off a guy in work. He's got one and he knew I wanted to get one too. Got me Little Big Planet for it too :D


----------



## StayHopeful

Mumface, I hope your ttc break does you good. That's awesome that Metformin regulated your cycles. I took it for the 6 months when we were saving for IVF and I don't think it did much for me, I still wasn't o'ing on my own. My FS still has me on it though, I think I have to take it through my first trimester at least.

Nexis, sorry to hear about your doctor's appointment :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

3lbs lost :happydance: 
Even had pasta 3 times last week but had wholewheat and still had chippy on saturday :smug:
Still, gna cut that crap out so I hope to lose even more this week!
Pcos struggle to lose weight? Says who?


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> 3lbs lost :happydance:
> Even had pasta 3 times last week but had wholewheat and still had chippy on saturday :smug:
> Still, gna cut that crap out so I hope to lose even more this week!
> Pcos struggle to lose weight? Says who?

Congrats. The fs told me that women with PCOS generally struggle to lose a "significant" amount of weight. So like I can lose up to a stone on my own, but then it'll slow down then stop, hence why I'm unlikely to ever lose the 10st on my own. I'm still going ahead with an appointment at the doctors next week, but my dad said today he'd prefer me to go to Birmingham to a private hospital to get it done if the waiting list is too long on NHS.


----------



## mumface26

However its probably mainly water ive lost but still a start :):)
Dp has gone to turkey today for his 3rd and hopefully last hair transplant. He flies at 11:30. Its a german clinic in istanbul and has english speaking doctors and translators.
If you google beauty travels 24 it should come up and they also do gastric surgery too.
Tonight im on my own but tomorrow night my 13 yr old niece is sleeping over and we are going shopping on wednesday. Then dp gets home on thursday and its his birthday! So I will decorare the flat with balloons and party poppers lol!


----------



## mumface26

Thas great of your dad paying for the surgery. I would take him up on it.
Can you book a consultation at the clinic?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Weight is only a problem for pcosers if your insulin resistant ... Supposedly lol.

After me stressing cos the other week hubby said no more kids for 5 years now hes saying he hopes we are pregnant by the end of the year lol


----------



## mumface26

Yay hopeful hubbys come round :) dp says things like that. January 2012 "lets start ttc in aboit 3 years....." april 2012 "bin those pills, lets start ttc now"
MEN!!
For his hair trasplant hes awake whilst they shoot 25 needles in his head, extract tue hairs from the back.of his head one by one and implant them on his bald bits :sick:
Afterwards he looks like hes burnt his head badly but it heals after a week or so and funnily enough isnt painful. He hated been bald bless him! Its the male equivelent of a boob job.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Thas great of your dad paying for the surgery. I would take him up on it.
> Can you book a consultation at the clinic?

I'm gonna wait and see what the doctor says next week first. I'm hoping she can tell me how long I'm likely to wait to actually see a consultant. She could even say she won't refer me, I which case I'll go straight to private treatment. I can get a free consultation at spire but not sure if its free for a consultation at the clinic in Cardiff for this hospital in Birmingham, I'll have to have a look into it.


----------



## sugarpi24

talk to the lady that deals with the insurance today about IVF and see if our insurance covers anything....she said most likely since they have to put it as it leading up to IVF (all the lab work) than most likely not. I asked if we were to do the 3 IVF program for $23,400 and if it took on the first try if we would get money back and she said no...we would still have to pay it all :( she said thats what the down fall is about that 100% refund program. but we would have to pay $1,016 out of pocket for the anesthesia and such. And we will have to pay for the medications out of pocket if our insurance doesnt cover those. She is calling the insurance company to get answers and emailing me exact prices that we need. so guess we will just try and pay off as much debt as possible and then apply. now for those that did the IVF did you have to pay it all up front before they went and did the IVF procedure. She is telling me that you do...but i think that means that you have to get the loan and then you can start the procedure while making payments...idk im confused about that.


----------



## StayHopeful

Sugarpi, our clinic had a 50% refund contract for 1 cycle or 100% for 2 cycles. We opted for the 50%, which included unlimited frozen embryo transfers on any embryos we got during the fresh cycle. We paid 75% down and we're making payments on the rest, we had to pay for the procedure and the meds out of pocket. We also applied for and got a 50% off program for a few of our more expensive meds.


----------



## mumface26

Sugarpi we have the nhs over here which we all contribute towards, its taken from our wages at around £15 a week so thats how we get free medical care but it doesnt cover IVF. Depending on your circumstances you get 1 ivf round free and the rest ils up to us to finance.
The nhs makes me laugh, how they can give someone a sex change for free under some circumstances but not offer 2 or 3 rounds of ivf for free? Ive not got nothing against transgenders but I think infertility is more of an issue than a sex change ..... Kwim?
Your situation is a tough one though. Ivf is very succesful so I think you should go for it, I know its a lot of saving if your insurence doesnt cover it.
Good luck! 
Xxxxxx


----------



## nlk

I know what you mean, mumface. It more infuriates me that people who (for example) drink excessively, then can get liver transplants and stuff on the nhs...they caused their issues! And they tell me that I can't have ivf on the nhs :nope: I can't do anything about my infertility. It sucks. I think it does need to be re-prioritised a bit more.

Having said that, they are currently in the middle of reorganising how it works for ivf. Rather than having some places which do not offer any funded places, they have now confirmed that ALL postcodes will be entitled to at least one free round. Providing they meet the other sets of criteria (which have actually been reduced so that you don't need to have been trying as long). I guess it's a step in the right direction, but still nowhere near enough. BUT it's free. So I guess it's not all bad!


----------



## sugarpi24

mumface26 said:


> Sugarpi we have the nhs over here which we all contribute towards, its taken from our wages at around £15 a week so thats how we get free medical care but it doesnt cover IVF. Depending on your circumstances you get 1 ivf round free and the rest ils up to us to finance.
> The nhs makes me laugh, how they can give someone a sex change for free under some circumstances but not offer 2 or 3 rounds of ivf for free? Ive not got nothing against transgenders but I think infertility is more of an issue than a sex change ..... Kwim?
> Your situation is a tough one though. Ivf is very succesful so I think you should go for it, I know its a lot of saving if your insurence doesnt cover it.
> Good luck!
> Xxxxxx

so far from what im getting from my doctors office is that my insurance wont cover IVF. They cover everything else but that :/ the program we are looking into is 3 IVFs and 3 FETs and its 100% refundable if we dont come home with a baby. its also $25,000 :/. which we can always get a loan to help us pay for it if we can even get a loan for that amount. Just sucks because we have so much else going on with our house...and we dont have the greatest jobs out there where we could just pull the money out of our butts....my aunt and uncle did it but he has an amazing job to help pay for it. to me the payment is a house payment! i really really really want to do IVF its just scary going into debt for about 7 years just to have a baby thats going to cost even more. I think with us paying off our credit cards its going to help us financially and help our credit so we can get the loan...but then we are back in the boat of being in debt...OI! lol the procedure isnt whats stopping us...its the money portion. i wish we could save up that amount for IVf but if i were to do that i would need to spend it on my house. decisions decisions...its a difficult one thats for sure! BUT i think we are going to go for it if we dont get a BFP inbetween then. :) hubby is all for it once we pay off credit card debt and such. :happydance:

that is weird that yours wont cover IVF but will cover a sex change lol...i would think IVF would be more of a medical issues than a sex change!


----------



## Katerz

sugarpi24 said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Sugarpi we have the nhs over here which we all contribute towards, its taken from our wages at around £15 a week so thats how we get free medical care but it doesnt cover IVF. Depending on your circumstances you get 1 ivf round free and the rest ils up to us to finance.
> The nhs makes me laugh, how they can give someone a sex change for free under some circumstances but not offer 2 or 3 rounds of ivf for free? Ive not got nothing against transgenders but I think infertility is more of an issue than a sex change ..... Kwim?
> Your situation is a tough one though. Ivf is very succesful so I think you should go for it, I know its a lot of saving if your insurence doesnt cover it.
> Good luck!
> Xxxxxx
> 
> so far from what im getting from my doctors office is that my insurance wont cover IVF. They cover everything else but that :/ the program we are looking into is 3 IVFs and 3 FETs and its 100% refundable if we dont come home with a baby. its also $25,000 :/. which we can always get a loan to help us pay for it if we can even get a loan for that amount. Just sucks because we have so much else going on with our house...and we dont have the greatest jobs out there where we could just pull the money out of our butts....my aunt and uncle did it but he has an amazing job to help pay for it. to me the payment is a house payment! i really really really want to do IVF its just scary going into debt for about 7 years just to have a baby thats going to cost even more. I think with us paying off our credit cards its going to help us financially and help our credit so we can get the loan...but then we are back in the boat of being in debt...OI! lol the procedure isnt whats stopping us...its the money portion. i wish we could save up that amount for IVf but if i were to do that i would need to spend it on my house. decisions decisions...its a difficult one thats for sure! BUT i think we are going to go for it if we dont get a BFP inbetween then. :) hubby is all for it once we pay off credit card debt and such. :happydance:
> 
> that is weird that yours wont cover IVF but will cover a sex change lol...i would think IVF would be more of a medical issues than a sex change!Click to expand...

The NHS allowed a woman to have a boob job after she went to the dr complaining she had been bullied from the age of 14 for being flat chested. They allow this sort of thing yet my local maternity unit has been downgraded to midwife led only and the paediatric unit is now daytime only due to funds! The nearest 24hr children's ward is a 40 min drive (on a good day which is rare!) and you're facing a 40 min drive if you're in labour and are a high risk pregnancy! Makes me soooooo mad! Some top dog has their priorities mixed up!


----------



## Katerz

Finally emailed work today to arrange going back :( kills me to think about going back to that rubbish place...meh


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz will you be doing part time or full time? 
My set is great I do 10-5 Mondays and 3-9pm Thursday and he has a day with each if his grandmas


----------



## Katerz

Hopeful I'm hoping they will let me go back part time. I can do Monday through to Wednesday 830-5 (add on an hr commute both sides ugh). Monday my mum will have Lily and Hubs will have her Tues and Wed as he works weekends. There is always overtime on a Saturday so mil can have her then if I decide to do any. I'm looking at returning in October but until then doing a few 'keep in touch' days which is where I can work up to 10 days paid and still get paid maternity pay too. This will mean hubby can get used to having lily allll day on his own without my interference! But that's if my work agree to it :dohh:


----------



## nexis

I'm at the doctors today, managed to get an emergency appointment as my chest is playing up a bit. Thought its better to get it checked out early rather than let it develop as it might be another infection. Gonna talk to her about surgery while I'm in too instead of waiting til next week.

EDIT: Scratch that, the doctor would only see me for my chest and nothing else, which is really annoying as I cancelled my appointment next week as I got me today. Going to have to make another one next week again now hopefully. She said my chest sounds fine, so I have to try taking my hay fever stuff again and see if that's the problem.


----------



## Buttercup84

Katerz I work 3 days a week and I find it a good compromise, still bringing in an income but I have 4 days a week with Nancy too. Of course it'd be nice to be a sahm but we just can't afford it at the moment. Hope your work agree to the days you want :flower:


----------



## StellaBella24

Just had a reminder of how lucky we are on this thread to have such supportive and friendly people...

Posted a question in 'Baby Club' forum on here and have opened a whole can of worms! Some people very opinionated and sure that they are right and make u feel small and stupid for not knowing or even enquiring!

Thanks for being here ladies :) :)


----------



## Katerz

I don't very often post on baby club...BRUTAL! 

Nexis that sucks about the dr...seems like a blooming waste of time to go back when you could've spoken about it today. Backwards drs lol


----------



## Katerz

StellaBella24 said:


> Just had a reminder of how lucky we are on this thread to have such supportive and friendly people...
> 
> Posted a question in 'Baby Club' forum on here and have opened a whole can of worms! Some people very opinionated and sure that they are right and make u feel small and stupid for not knowing or even enquiring!
> 
> Thanks for being here ladies :) :)

Just read what you were referring too...totally see what you mean! For what it's worth my MW told us to give LO a little water with dentinox to help with constipation and wind. She was about 10 days old? It worked...obviously we didn't give her gallons and this woman has been delivering babies for yeeeeaaars (including my 16 year old brother in law!). 

Have you considered aptamil comfort? Lily had terrible colic and constipation and this has really helped, it's also thicker so may help a little with the reflux? I would've posted this on your actual thread but didn't for fear of being burned on the stake by the lynch mob!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Stella the reasoning behind not giving anything else is that their tummy is so small a bit of water will fill them up and they won't have the formula they need to grow. 
Have u got some laxative drops (we call them coloxyl don't know if they're available there) I would put a few in his bottle when constipated.

I was the opposite, I never offered water and now I'm being bombarded with the fact that he should've been having water since 6 months / solids started!


----------



## StellaBella24

I am happy to give her a few sips of water every so often (thats all she'll take of water anyway!) to help with constipation. She doesnt seem to have a problem with being full up at the moment...a very hungry baby!

Not really heard or Aptamil comfort, I may give that a go.
Thanks for your FRIENDLY advice girls :) xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StellaBella24 said:


> I am happy to give her a few sips of water every so often (thats all she'll take of water anyway!) to help with constipation. She doesnt seem to have a problem with being full up at the moment...a very hungry baby!
> 
> Not really heard or Aptamil comfort, I may give that a go.
> Thanks for your FRIENDLY advice girls :) xx

It's good that she takes! Ill give Jace some and he just looks at me like "what the fuck was that?! You forgot to put the powder in you silly woman!"


----------



## StellaBella24

Ha!ha!ha! :)


----------



## mumface26

Hi all ive been so busy this week. Dp is home and his head looks like itsbeen burnt but hes not in pain and his hair will start growing in about 8-12weeks :)
On tuesday my 12 yo niece slept over and we went clothes shopping the day after. She said im cooler than her other auntys because I let her stay up til 2am, have chocolate at night and have a reclining sofa :haha: omg shes so grown up. Taught me a thing or two about clothes lol

Stella speaking of other forums I joined netmums when I was ttc and got driven out of town for asking if I would be able to claim any sort of benefits whilst on mat leave. A simple question, yes or no would have been good answers but oh my word I got slated and called a benefits cheat, I was like wow u dont know me ive worked since I was 17 and only claimed dole once. Told the to piss off and stop getting emotional over it lol! Netmums is very snobbish I found :(
Love b&b though. I can hang around even though im not ttc :thumbup:

Well, the big fat skinny bride diet begins today :) exercise and healthy food here I come :):


----------



## Katerz

I looked on there once mumface...it's a scary place! A lot of drama llama's escaped on there haha. Always come back to good ole BnB.

One of hubs uncles had a hair transplant his hair looks really good now! One thing I've wondered...how do they sleep comfortably?! 

We are throwing MIL & FIL a surprise (but not as they know about it!) party for their 50th birthdays and 20th anniversary tomorrow. Baking cupcakes today so I expect I will be munching them most of the day...for testing purposes of course ;)


----------



## Katerz

My friend sent me this...
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/jul/18/armpits-4-august-body-hair-feminist

Women are not shaving their armpits for a month to raise cash for PCOS...like movember. Brilliant for the awareness but i won't be following suit poor hubs will come home to a gorilla by the end of the month lol,


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> My friend sent me this...
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/jul/18/armpits-4-august-body-hair-feminist
> 
> Women are not shaving their armpits for a month to raise cash for PCOS...like movember. Brilliant for the awareness but i won't be following suit poor hubs will come home to a gorilla by the end of the month lol,

I'm on heaps of fb pcos group talking about it lol
Next month is pcos awareness month too !


----------



## hopefulfor1st

On one of the pcos groups on Facebook women were talking about having facial hair as a symptom and posting pics with full on beards! They actually shave their faces!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz dp has to snooze on his side. Because they have done the crown area he cant go.on his back for a few days or lean on the doner area. Cant wait for it to grow back :):)

Sorry but I couldnt let my pits go hairy, I wear vest tops for work and wouldnt feel comfy doing it, I will still donate though. 

Cant get over how strict schools are. My neice said they cant have ombréd hair, cant have half of it shaved whick looks cool, cant have highlights or mad colours or spiky hair do's. How this affects education I do not know. How can schools promote induviduality when they want you all looking the same?


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> On one of the pcos groups on Facebook women were talking about having facial hair as a symptom and posting pics with full on beards! They actually shave their faces!

My best friend has her chin and sideburns waxed regularly as she gets really bad facial hair from PCOS. Her legs are shocking too :S


----------



## mumface26

My legs get scary and hairy after 3 days. By day 5 they are like a mans legs :haha:
Dp is used to them but still :blush:

My neice text me today and said id make a cool mum because I will let my daughter put false nails on, my sis is a bit strict in that respect but its the school holidays so whats the harm?
My nephews having drumming lessons :) how coooooooll!!


----------



## mumface26

Ok so out of pure curiosoty me and dp found one of them pro ana websites and they are pretty grim :(
All these pretty young girls/adults wanting to look like walking corpses :sick: we read a forum and it all about hiding food, making it look like you have eaten by leaving wrappers and dirty plates in the kitchen. Poor things! They had pretty faces but horrid bodies :( I feel bad for them
I worry for my other niece, shes 10 and swims loads and goes into competitions for it. My sis keeps her on a strict healthy diet and my 12yo niece (from my other sis) says she hides chocolates in her room and eats them at night ......... Is that cause for concern? Or just kids doing kiddy things?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yesterday and today I've had a massive fight with my best friend. It's a really long story but I'm pretty sure we will never be friends again.


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Yesterday and today I've had a massive fight with my best friend. It's a really long story but I'm pretty sure we will never be friends again.

:hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've turned off my Facebook for a bit , too much drama.

Nexis I'd love to see a wedding pic of yours!


----------



## mumface26

Aww hopeful I hope you work things out. Me and my bestie had a huge fall.out when we started college. We went to different ones and hung out with new people and drifted apart. Then had a huge row during a night out. Called each other names, didnt speak for months until she served me at our local tesco where she had a weekend job then soon after became friends :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nope mumface she has said I'm a spiteful bitch, I'm dead to her and she hopes I rot in hell! And that she's never hated anyone like she hates me. Apparently I'm too self centred and wrapped up in my own life to care about my friends, on Friday she is getting a new dog and you'd think she was getting a million $ the way she's going on about and somehow I missed the announcement of the name on Facebook and I didn't know it and I got blown up for being too self absorbed. But that's just one thing there was an accumulation of things. Then she put a spy in my mothers group and I was having a vent about her saying to me "how lucky I was to have a c section as its much cleaner and easier" and that that is a ridiculous statement to say to someone who almost died in childbirth and was unconscious for the first 24 hours of their child's life- and someone screen shot it and sent it to her! And she was all oh you've back stabbed me I'm betrayed and I'm like sometimes I just need to talk to someone on the same level as me :/ she's 26 and still lives at home no boyfriend etc. her only highlights are her dog and planning her birthday tea party that's 3 months away I'm sorry I have real stress in my life her only bill even is her mobile!


----------



## nlk

Hopeful, tbh it sounds like your better off without her in your life! You shouldn't have to have that from your so called friend :hugs:


----------



## Katerz

Ugh sounds like she needs to lock up her drama llama!


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> I've turned off my Facebook for a bit , too much drama.
> 
> Nexis I'd love to see a wedding pic of yours!

I'll go hunt one out :D


----------



## nexis

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/image_zpsc981107f.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/image_zpscc0a5ce1.jpg

Obviously normally I wear glasses, but wore contacts that day. Got sick of them by the evening and the glasses were back on lol


----------



## mumface26

Nexis what lovely photos :)
Hopeful your 'friend' sounds like the bad one by sending spies out to spy on you :( not something any normal person would do. And so what if you didnt see her fb comment? There is life beyond fb lol!
Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and if someone doesnt like them then what can we do about it?
My fave saying...... "if you dont like it dont look/listen"
And shes the backstabber for sending ppl to spy on you! Who does that??

Doesnt sound like someone id be friends with :(


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Nexis what lovely photos :)
> Hopeful your 'friend' sounds like the bad one by sending spies out to spy on you :( not something any normal person would do. And so what if you didnt see her fb comment? There is life beyond fb lol!
> Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and if someone doesnt like them then what can we do about it?
> My fave saying...... "if you dont like it dont look/listen"
> And shes the backstabber for sending ppl to spy on you! Who does that??
> 
> Doesnt sound like someone id be friends with :(

Plus all you missed on fb was the name of her dog?? I'm sorry, but it's not like she had just named her new baby, it's a dog ffs. 

Talking of sending spies, DH's nan sent two women from her WI group to his dads wedding when he remarried after leaving their mum cos she wanted to know how tacky it was and he'd obvs recognise her :haha: Apparently a few weeks after, they were looking at the wedding video and they were like "who are those two old women at the back of the church" and DH had to stop himself laughing lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Gorgeous pics nexis!!! It looks like u had a perfect day for it too! Ah I get all sad thinking how fast the day went. 
And yup. Another thing about this friend is she's very judgmental about how people parent. Their kids (she doesn't have nor want kids and just has no idea) 
This was her status the other day "ugh sitting here listening to my neighbors Great Dane in the yard alone, i feel so sad for it, all day the woman plays with her toddler and baby and leaves the dog in the yard. Each day she takes the pram out and walks the babies and not the dog- how hard is it to strap the dog on and take your beloved pet with you! Ugh, some people make me furious, dogs should always come first!"
Umm a) what sort of an idiot would strap a Great Dane to a double pram!! B) don't judge the poor woman she probably has a hard time caring for 2 small babies. You have no idea how hard it is. How much she probably struggles, and yes the babies should come first! If u want to be constructive offer to walk her dog for her. Not just judge her


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Gorgeous pics nexis!!! It looks like u had a perfect day for it too! Ah I get all sad thinking how fast the day went.
> And yup. Another thing about this friend is she's very judgmental about how people parent. Their kids (she doesn't have nor want kids and just has no idea)
> This was her status the other day "ugh sitting here listening to my neighbors Great Dane in the yard alone, i feel so sad for it, all day the woman plays with her toddler and baby and leaves the dog in the yard. Each day she takes the pram out and walks the babies and not the dog- how hard is it to strap the dog on and take your beloved pet with you! Ugh, some people make me furious, dogs should always come first!"
> Umm a) what sort of an idiot would strap a Great Dane to a double pram!! B) don't judge the poor woman she probably has a hard time caring for 2 small babies. You have no idea how hard it is. How much she probably struggles, and yes the babies should come first! If u want to be constructive offer to walk her dog for her. Not just judge her

She sounds like someone you're better off not having as a friend IMO. 

We were so lucky with the weather, it actually rained all week and the day we got married was the only nice day :) it did go sooo fast though!


----------



## Aein

Nexis, love to see your pics, i wish to wore dress like this sum day too <3

hopeful, ehhh stay away from tht friend, she just trying to poke on ur nose, huh

hows all doing? m here again after week break i think, was busy in hubby's bday, then eid festival and now me, my baking/grilling and my days :s


----------



## mumface26

I hope my wedding day doesnt go fast. I want it to go.nice and slloooowww!!
Im not getting married til 4pm so im hoping for a nice long drawn out day :) dp will sleep at his kums house and says he doesnt have to grt up til mid day, stroll to the chippy, havr a bath and put his suit on. But my day will be busy. My mum and dad dont have a spare room so im sleeping over at my sisters house, then about 12pm have our hair done and a light lunch. Flowers will be silk so no deliveris to worry about and the town hall will decorate the room so again no stress.
My maid of honor is doing my make up and the day before we would have had our nails done.
Ooohhh im so excited :):):):)
Wanniittt nooowww!!!

Welcome back aein! Hows it going? 
Xxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I got married at 230pm, was up at 630am. Hair and make up ladies arrived at mums at about 8-9am and did the 5 of us. Had a big spread for brekky and lunch at mums then the photographer came and then the stretch hummer came :)


----------



## Aein

woooow happy for you mumface, good wishes and offcourse Congratsssssss , huggies

all going just ok mumface, tomorrow going for diff jormones blood test, so let see
hubby started his Ayurvedic medicines :s i hope they might workout for us this time :/ 

also again planning to go home town may be Oct end for SIL's marriage, ahhh tough jobs waiting for me


----------



## Aein

ohh let me ask this Q .. one of my family frnd is going to deliver
Dr asked about epidural in morning? may i asked is it safe option for baby n mother both??


----------



## Katerz

Aein said:


> ohh let me ask this Q .. one of my family frnd is going to deliver
> Dr asked about epidural in morning? may i asked is it safe option for baby n mother both??

I think they're pretty safe, with anything it comes with risks. I asked for one but was too far gone :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Does anyone else on metformin get really bad nausea around ovulation time? I'm cd15 and I've got acid reflux, vomited in my mouth twice yesterday, nausea so bad (which end wants the toilet kind of thing), and the last few days I've had ALOT of cm.


----------



## Aein

no hopeful, i just got too much sides pain' backache at time of Oing .... and i noted my CD shrink to 28 days, and i think its because of Met...


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> I hope my wedding day doesnt go fast. I want it to go.nice and slloooowww!!
> Im not getting married til 4pm so im hoping for a nice long drawn out day :) dp will sleep at his kums house and says he doesnt have to grt up til mid day, stroll to the chippy, havr a bath and put his suit on. But my day will be busy. My mum and dad dont have a spare room so im sleeping over at my sisters house, then about 12pm have our hair done and a light lunch. Flowers will be silk so no deliveris to worry about and the town hall will decorate the room so again no stress.
> My maid of honor is doing my make up and the day before we would have had our nails done.
> Ooohhh im so excited :):):):)
> Wanniittt nooowww!!!
> 
> Welcome back aein! Hows it going?
> Xxxx

We got married at 3.30pm, I started getting ready at 12. I stayed at my house and DH stayed at his mums. I know you're meant to go from your parents house but I wanted to be at mine. I thought our wedding day wouldn't go that fast even though everyone says it does, but they were right it goes super fast!



hopefulfor1st said:


> Does anyone else on metformin get really bad nausea around ovulation time? I'm cd15 and I've got acid reflux, vomited in my mouth twice yesterday, nausea so bad (which end wants the toilet kind of thing), and the last few days I've had ALOT of cm.

As far as I know I'm still annovulatory, but I have had some nausea on met. For me it's not too bad, and I don't get acid as I already take lansoprazole and that stops it.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hmm it's just weird I haven't really had any sickness on the met so thought it could be related to ov being around cd15, maybe I just ate something the met didn't like!


----------



## ghinspire22

hopefulfor1st said:


> Does anyone else on metformin get really bad nausea around ovulation time? I'm cd15 and I've got acid reflux, vomited in my mouth twice yesterday, nausea so bad (which end wants the toilet kind of thing), and the last few days I've had ALOT of cm.

Metformin can have an effect on the stomach. I know for me it made me have more frequent bowel movements. So there is a chance it can upset the stomach as well.


----------



## Katerz

ghinspire22 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else on metformin get really bad nausea around ovulation time? I'm cd15 and I've got acid reflux, vomited in my mouth twice yesterday, nausea so bad (which end wants the toilet kind of thing), and the last few days I've had ALOT of cm.
> 
> Metformin can have an effect on the stomach. I know for me it made me have more frequent bowel movements. So there is a chance it can upset the stomach as well.Click to expand...

Wow 16 days and then you meet your babes!! Eeee!!


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful I dont ever think I ovulated ever. However I have read that nausea can be a sign, your hormones whizzing around trying to release an egg I imagine could cause some discomfort.

Ghinspire 16days woohooo!! Thats going to go so quick :):)

Men on wedding days dont need to do much do they? Just turn up in a suit lol!
Ive got two maid of honours, me best friend who will look after me and my neice who will be 13 and she is the deputy chief bridesmaid who will look after the two younger bridesmaids :)
Dp is going on with himself about music, he doesnt want any cheese like come on eileen, oops upside your head, hey macareena....yknow those cheesey wedding songs everyone dances too after a few beers. He would have a rave if he could and give out glow sticks as wedding favours :haha:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Hopeful I dont ever think I ovulated ever. However I have read that nausea can be a sign, your hormones whizzing around trying to release an egg I imagine could cause some discomfort.
> 
> Ghinspire 16days woohooo!! Thats going to go so quick :):)
> 
> Men on wedding days dont need to do much do they? Just turn up in a suit lol!
> Ive got two maid of honours, me best friend who will look after me and my neice who will be 13 and she is the deputy chief bridesmaid who will look after the two younger bridesmaids :)
> Dp is going on with himself about music, he doesnt want any cheese like come on eileen, oops upside your head, hey macareena....yknow those cheesey wedding songs everyone dances too after a few beers. He would have a rave if he could and give out glow sticks as wedding favours :haha:

Our DJ didn't play anything cheesy that I remember. I think he thought we were a bit weird having Metallica as our first dance though :haha:


----------



## Katerz

You should sooooo do that!!

Our DJ was crap! We had a couple of hubs relatives from Ireland over and they had a thin lizzie cd that they asked the DJ to play but he wouldn't so I took it up myself and asked him to play it and the response I got was 'well all they're going to do it dance around to it' ummmmm....really?!? Isn't that what you DO to music at a wedding! My friend requested 9-5 by Dolly Parton as we used to have a routine we did behind the bar when we worked in a nightclub together...he played 9-5 by lady sovereign....whaaaaaaaat?!? :dohh:


----------



## ghinspire22

It seems crazy that I will be meeting them in that many days. The doctor said it could be any day now but I hope they make it to the c-section date. I would be really happy. The growth scan said they were 6lbs 1oz and 6lbs 6oz. So I hope the estimate is close. I would love close to 7lb twins at 38 and 3. It would mean my job was done right. I am getting so anxious. I want everything to go ok.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jace was 6 pound 1 delivered at 38wks


----------



## Katerz

Aw lovely weights for twinnies :) :)

Got lily a couple of Xmas pressies today...trying to be super organised this year!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've laybyed all mine katerz, and bday too while the sales were on.


----------



## Aein

So my friend deliver a baby boy tdy after epidural and long long wait, 
i am happy either but sumwhere mind tensed, long wait dun knw when gonna deliver my own baby :(

tdy done blood test and all my hormones are in normal range, and also started taken Clomid 100mg 
let see now wt will be next


----------



## hopefulfor1st

That's exciting that your clomid is upped Aein!


----------



## Katerz

Had a straaaaange dream where I got a letter from dr insisting hubs and I go for appointment...got there and he was pretty much forcing me to TTC #2 and gave me shed loads of met & clomid even though I told him no millions of times...think I need to lay off the funny juice!


----------



## nexis

Been to the doctors today as I suspected I had a water infection. Spoke to her about surgery and she said she'll find out how to go about a referral and ring me later today. I'm not particularly hopeful that the NHS will want to fund it but I suppose I'll wait and see.


----------



## nlk

Congrats to your friend, Aein! Also, good luck with your clomid. Hopefully the higher dose does good things for you!

Nexis, water infections suck. Hope you feel better soon! I hope you get some good news about the referral, too :hugs:

AFM, I got my thyroid function results back...it's now all under control! Just need to wait for my doctor to write to the clinic to confirm my history, then I'm off on ivf!


----------



## mumface26

good luck on the higher dosage aein :)

Nexis water infections are ick! I had one a few weeks ago and felt totally drained, then the anti biotics gave me an upset stomach towards the end of the pack. I hope its good news about the surgery.

Katerz thats a bizzare dream lol! I had an awful dream last week, we had a baby boy and one morning he had dissaperd. Dp told me he had died but we can have another one. I was devastated and the only person who cared and cried with me was my mum :( veeeeery horrible dream :(:(


----------



## nexis

Doctor has called me back, she can write to the bariatric team for referral. I need to go see a dietician as well as they will probably want me to do that before they'll see me. It probably sounds stupid, but part of me thinks it would be easier to go for adoption rather than go through major surgery just to see if I ovulate on my own. What if I don't? What if I've never ovulated and I can't have kids? Or they eventually give me clomid and it doesn't work? I'm just like, is it worth it to then find that IVF or adoption is our only option, when we could just get the ball rolling with adoption now? Bleh :S


----------



## Aein

Nexis, wts this water infection about?? i hope things sorted out smoothly at your end
and soon we all blessed with dust of babies withiut adoption <3


----------



## nexis

Aein said:


> Nexis, wts this water infection about?? i hope things sorted out smoothly at your end
> and soon we all blessed with dust of babies withiut adoption <3

It's basically a urine/bladder infection. I've got antibiotics to take for 3 days.


----------



## Aein

Ohh good luck Nexis and drink plent of water  

dun know why m feeling myself very different, looks heat is coming from me.. although outside temp is very hot but i'm in ac .... i felt may be cause of clomid up dosage :/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Clomid definitely can cause that aein!

Nexis- it's completely up to you...would you prefer to see if you can ovulate and conceive on your own? If its not that important to you maybe go to adoption. But then again evenn if you have the surgery and you still don't conceive you'll be fitter and healthier when that baby Does get to you, no matter how it gets to you! Does your size worry you at all? Mine does.....but I was alot slimmer until about 2-3 years ago, I was always tiny! Does hubby have a preference wether you wait and try natural or adopt?


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Clomid definitely can cause that aein!
> 
> Nexis- it's completely up to you...would you prefer to see if you can ovulate and conceive on your own? If its not that important to you maybe go to adoption. But then again evenn if you have the surgery and you still don't conceive you'll be fitter and healthier when that baby Does get to you, no matter how it gets to you! Does your size worry you at all? Mine does.....but I was alot slimmer until about 2-3 years ago, I was always tiny! Does hubby have a preference wether you wait and try natural or adopt?

Obviously my size gets to me sometimes, but for the most part, no it doesn't bother me. DH loves me what ever I look like, but tbh I think he'd prefer me a bit bigger. I have to say that it doesn't really matter to me if biologically a child is mine or not and DH has said in the past that he feels the same. I just don't want people to think that I'm being really stupid to not try to conceive naturally first. Like I've said before though, I've got no idea if I've ever ovulated as my previous doctors never really looked in to the possibility that I had PCOS or anything as obviously I wasn't ttc in my teens. It's just that the consultant said that I should be looking to be ttc in earnest after surgery or whatever when I'm 30. That's 3 years away, and then they'll try clomid for however many rounds and maybe femara after that. So that's potentially another 1-2 years. Then the only option in IVF or adoption and you have to wait to get the ball rolling for either of those. Then, before you know it I'm facing down 40, still childless. I just worry that people are gonna have a go, like I'm lazy or stupid or giving up.


----------



## nlk

I think if having your own child naturally doesn't matter massively to you, nexis, you should just go ahead with the adoption. I completely agree with everything you're saying. Why go through all that, if it's not guaranteed to work, and you're not desperate for a biological child anyway? There are plenty of children in the world that need a loving home. If you can do it, and you feel that it's the right decision for you and your OH, then go for it. I get that you'll be healthier either way, but you can go through with the surgery etc as and when you see fit - if you choose to go through with it at all.

There are plenty of people who don't want to have their own biological child, and go straight through with adoption. As long as YOU are happy with your decision, screw what other people deem to be the norm!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It sounds like you've picked your answer :) stuff everyone else! Tell them you've already been trying like 2 years and its taken a toll on you if they wanna pick on you. Who knows you could adopt now and keep working towards ttc


----------



## nexis

Thank you both for being so understanding xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> Thank you both for being so understanding xx

Anyone should be! I really hope people don't give u trouble cos really its nothing to do with them. 

Errr, I don't know what up with me. Cd17 and getting ready for bed got so sick and just vommed everywhere....hubby says conveniently timed with when he asked for sex! Thinks I did it on purpose to get out of it lol. Must have had something disagree with met.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm in the toilet dying....,, seriously I have not eaten anything different today what the hell! The only thing I had diff was subway and now I'm wondering if the chicken was questionable.


----------



## nlk

Hope you feel better soon, hopeful :hugs:


----------



## nexis

Hope you feel better soon hopeful :hugs: it sounds bad, but I hope it was the chicken as at least then it should pass, rather than being the met and you keep being ill.


----------



## nlk

How long have you been on the met, hopeful? I know quite a few people on it, and they've all said that the sickness stops after being on it for about two weeks...but as nexis said, at least if it's the chicken it will pass soon!


----------



## nexis

We've applied for an information pack from one of the adoption agencies in Wales. Going to have a good read of that when it arrives, and then go from there. Obviously it's a long process, but not as long as I'd imagined.


----------



## Katerz

How exciting nexis...I think adoption is a brilliant thing. :) x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> How long have you been on the met, hopeful? I know quite a few people on it, and they've all said that the sickness stops after being on it for about two weeks...but as nexis said, at least if it's the chicken it will pass soon!

I've been on it 6-7 weeks and only started being sick Tuesday morning and now thurs night.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> We've applied for an information pack from one of the adoption agencies in Wales. Going to have a good read of that when it arrives, and then go from there. Obviously it's a long process, but not as long as I'd imagined.

How exciting xxx


----------



## StayHopeful

nexis said:


> We've applied for an information pack from one of the adoption agencies in Wales. Going to have a good read of that when it arrives, and then go from there. Obviously it's a long process, but not as long as I'd imagined.

That's awesome, nexis! I'm adopted and I know that I feel like nothing is missing in my family. I think giving a home to a child who needs one is an amazing thing.


----------



## mumface26

Adoption is fantastic. My sister fosters so has kids coming and going but to know she makes a difference in their lives makes her (and the kids) very happy. And its the sis who had multiple mc and a still birth who decided in the end to foster. Sometimes she will just have a child fora few days say like if its a single parent home and the parent is hospitalised and theres no family who can take care of the child, big sis steps in! Im proud of her :) sometime she can have a child for.months whilst the courts decide on the child going back to mum or adoption.
Go for it nexis, you have nothing to lose :thumbup:

Sickness hopeful? Have you tested? Just in case I mean I remember you were pretty sick with jace.
Just a thought.

Caved in to a mars bar today. See now this is why I shouldnt take more than enough for two cups of tea to work because it ends up in a vending machine! 60p a day from now on for two teas amd.nothing else. oh well, it wont mess things up. Id had a bad afternoon on the phones with awful.customers and needed cheering up, somehow a ham salad and 4 strawberries didnt help. 
Choccy is the answer :):):)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface I'm only cd18, but it is possible to ov early after a chemical. I tested and maybe saw something but I think it was from staring at it too long haha. I did post it in the preg test gallery so people can say no theres nothing and ease my mind though! I def don't think I'm pregnant but maybe it's wishful thinking playing mind games with me! Because to get pregnant for a 3rd time when I've only ovulated 3x would have to be some sort of record haha. But would be a huge high 5 to hubby's swimmers lol. I did some googling and it seems alot of people do get nausea between ov and AF time.


----------



## mumface26

Big sis who fosters had these twin babies once. Both girls about 5 weeks old. Born to a 17yo who didnt have a clue and not a very supportive family to help so the babies got negleted :( big sis fostered them and basically had to make a routine for them because they didnt have one amd were left to cry most of the time. She did it and 4 months later they were adopted.
The saddest case was a boy aged 3 who had cigarette burns on his legs and was scared of the bath. I dont know but maybe he had an accident or was abused in a bath but she said bath time was a nigjtmare. Poor lad :( but again, adopted by a loving family.
She had a baby girl who screamed blue murder when she was in a car seat. The social.worker warned sis about it and said her mum used to leave her in it. Omg how can people do this to children??
All the children she has cared for have always been part of our family. We never saw them as the foster kids, but as big sis' girls or lad. And if she had them at xmas we always bought them.gifts and never left them out. We just treat them as our own family so to help them settle especially the long term fosters that go on for.months. They need normality.
Sorry ive waffled......again!!!

Theres always a child or a baby (or two!) needing a good home and good parents.


----------



## mumface26

hopeful its prob ov or pre af. Good though. It shows your body is working and the met may have smth to do with it.

Okaaayy its 2:03am and I neeeeed sleeeeeep! 
Night xxxxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> hopeful its prob ov or pre af. Good though. It shows your body is working and the met may have smth to do with it.
> 
> Okaaayy its 2:03am and I neeeeed sleeeeeep!
> Night xxxxxx

I agree ill be sooo happy if I get AF as it will mean I've oved and have a cycle!


----------



## sugarpi24

Hubby and I are considering adoption as an option as well...im just a little scared because of some of the stories ive heard about parents taking away the kid and going through court and etc. So so far we are still heading in the way of IVF but also thinking into adoption because $25,000 is a lot of money and why not help out a child and give it a loving home. Im not even sure if we would be approved for adoption. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend! Hubby and i will be working :(


----------



## Katerz

I heard a saying recently 'every child deserves a parent, not every parent deserves a child.'

My ex (we are more like besties than ex's!) fosters with his wife, I think it's admirable. Some of the stuff these kids are being put through is horrific all you can think is why?!


----------



## nlk

I think you're doing a truly wonderful thing, *nexis*. I hope it all works out!

*Hopeful*, hope you're feeling better. It may just be your body getting used to having a cycle again. That would be awesome!

*mumface*, how's the wedding planning going?

Hope I haven't missed anyone!

*AFM*, I think AF is on her way AGAIN! I'm having half normal cycles...okay, they're a little long, but after 7 years I'll take what I can get! Also, have just got off of the phone with my clinic, and they have FINALLY heard from my GP, and are happy that everything is clear with me, so I can officially start IVF! They're now trying to find me a match, and then I will be starting! I'm so excited!


----------



## nexis

The agency got back to me today, I need to give them our phone number so that we can chat with a social worker :D

DH has been fantastic, he said to me last night that he doesn't care how we go about it, he just wants us to have a child.


----------



## ghinspire22

I think adoption is a wonderful thing. I say go for it fi your hearts are truly in it.

Things have been going fine here. I am starting to feel what I think is ligament pain when I turn to my side in bed. It's a sharp pain that last for like a few seconds and then settles down. These babies are getting heavy I guess. 

People tell me that I could go at any time but I'm hoping that these babies stay in at least until next week. I would really love to give birth to some bigger twins and not have to worry about any breathing issues or anything. I go for two NSTs a week now until delivery on the 5th of September. Hopefully they continue to go well. I had one contractions during yesterday's NST but the nurse was not concerned and I didn't even feel it. That seems to be the way of it. I don't feel contractions even if I was having them. It sometimes makes me wonder what natural birth would be like if I were to have it. 

Baby girl is back to being breech which is the whole reason for the c-section. Baby boy is happy being head down and ready to come out. I feel him poking my cervix sometimes. I think secretly he is ready to come out but when mommy tells him to stay in a little longer, he listens. If only that would be the way of it for the rest of his childhood. 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## sugarpi24

nlk said:


> I think you're doing a truly wonderful thing, *nexis*. I hope it all works out!
> 
> *Hopeful*, hope you're feeling better. It may just be your body getting used to having a cycle again. That would be awesome!
> 
> *mumface*, how's the wedding planning going?
> 
> Hope I haven't missed anyone!
> 
> *AFM*, I think AF is on her way AGAIN! I'm having half normal cycles...okay, they're a little long, but after 7 years I'll take what I can get! Also, have just got off of the phone with my clinic, and they have FINALLY heard from my GP, and are happy that everything is clear with me, so I can officially start IVF! They're now trying to find me a match, and then I will be starting! I'm so excited!

yayy!!! good luck!! :)


----------



## sugarpi24

i just did the math and as long as we can put $200 every week towards our debt we would be pretty much debt free in 6-8 months! which means we can head forward with IVF then!!! yay!! makes it all the more exciting!


----------



## mumface26

Its an hour and a half but worth the watch.
She was 600lb, had a gastric bypass, lots of skin surgery for excess skin, got herself to 180lb!!! CONCIEVED!!
Wow......just......wow!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ouVnN3RRJwQ

Her hubs a bit of a dick tho 
Watch if you get time.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh my god I'm the worst friend ever! I thought my friends baby shower was today and was all set to go and turns out it was yesterday and I missed it!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Its an hour and a half but worth the watch.
> She was 600lb, had a gastric bypass, lots of skin surgery for excess skin, got herself to 180lb!!! CONCIEVED!!
> Wow......just......wow!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ouVnN3RRJwQ
> 
> Her hubs a bit of a dick tho
> Watch if you get time.

My dad is really pushing for me to still have the surgery. In reality, I know that it'll be the best thing for my health later in life. 



hopefulfor1st said:


> Oh my god I'm the worst friend ever! I thought my friends baby shower was today and was all set to go and turns out it was yesterday and I missed it!

Oops! I'm sure if you explain/apologise, she'll understand! Can you blame baby brain? :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Eeek hopeful :/ yeah im sure if you explain things wil be ok.

Its a tough one nexis. Me personally I would have the surgery done for my health.

Sugarpi your plan sounds great! Dp and I have done our maths today too and recently found we can live of £35 a week food shopping and if we dont spend willy nilly we will have £2000 saved by end of feb 2014. This covers the photographer, evening buffet and a honeymoon with plenty of spends :smug:
We will have a low key xmas, I was going to spend £5 on each niece/nephew so.thats £55, £30 on both sets of parents and set aside £30 for each other so thats £175 I think, call.it £200 with xmas.dinner thrown in. Seems a lot but its kinda low compared to some people I know.
But as usual when dp and I save money up something ALWAYS happens to the car resultimg in repairs and us raiding the ISA to fix it. But still have to remain possitive.

Nlk wedding plans are doing well. I think my bridesmaids dresses will be from BHS. The mens suits are proving awkward. Dp is happy to hire but my dad isnt keen on wearing a hired suit. I kinda know where hes coming from but the suits have been cleaned before hand. So dads getting his own suit and guys trust me, he is awkward bless him. Oh well, its all eyes on me and dp so as long as dp has a fancy suit on who gives a f*** right?


----------



## mumface26

Ps we worked our money out based on basic minimum we earn before my sales bonus and any overtime we do. So we have made a promise that any overtime and bonus go straight in the ISA because we can live off bare minimum.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah we are going to dinner with the friends tonight I'm about to go down the street and get her a big box of chocolates and a jug of choccy milk (her preggo craving) and put all her presents for baby in a hamper all pretty like (I went overboard!)


----------



## sugarpi24

Mumface that's awesome! Its wonderful coming up with a plan!! :) and yeah I agree something always cones up with saving....that's why we are just paying on debt so less payments and hopefully we can save more than...


----------



## Katerz

Ugh cars...it's always something with mine.

Official back to work day 8th October eeeek. I will be doing 3 days a week. It was good to catch up with everyone the other day, even though they're dropping like flies and leaving :/ eeek.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Eeek hopeful :/ yeah im sure if you explain things wil be ok.
> 
> Its a tough one nexis. Me personally I would have the surgery done for my health.
> 
> Sugarpi your plan sounds great! Dp and I have done our maths today too and recently found we can live of £35 a week food shopping and if we dont spend willy nilly we will have £2000 saved by end of feb 2014. This covers the photographer, evening buffet and a honeymoon with plenty of spends :smug:
> We will have a low key xmas, I was going to spend £5 on each niece/nephew so.thats £55, £30 on both sets of parents and set aside £30 for each other so thats £175 I think, call.it £200 with xmas.dinner thrown in. Seems a lot but its kinda low compared to some people I know.
> But as usual when dp and I save money up something ALWAYS happens to the car resultimg in repairs and us raiding the ISA to fix it. But still have to remain possitive.
> 
> Nlk wedding plans are doing well. I think my bridesmaids dresses will be from BHS. The mens suits are proving awkward. Dp is happy to hire but my dad isnt keen on wearing a hired suit. I kinda know where hes coming from but the suits have been cleaned before hand. So dads getting his own suit and guys trust me, he is awkward bless him. Oh well, its all eyes on me and dp so as long as dp has a fancy suit on who gives a f*** right?

My bridesmaids dresses were from very.com :D We didn't rent suits, all the men had dark suits and they all matched enough, and they each had a tie that matched too. DH wasn't overly fussed at having a pink stripey tie to begin with but he told me to pick the colour scheme, and my fave colour is pink so I was obviously gonna go with pink and ivory :haha:


----------



## nlk

*Hopeful* these things happen, I'm sure she will understand! Her presents sounds wonderful, though...so I'm sure she will forgive you. And as it's a baby shower, I'm sure she will soon understand that sometimes things just get mixed up, and things get forgotten!

*mumface*, that sounds fab. I know what you mean about Christmas...we're doing the same thing this year, and are going to be setting quite a strict budget to make sure that we don't go overboard. I want to be able to pay any ivf costs upfront, without having to stress about them. I've got about half of the costs already saved away, but I'd rather have a bit more just in case something else comes up.

*nexis*, you could still opt for the surgery at some point. I completely agree, it will be better for your health in the long run. Okay, it's not for fertility reasons, but I think you should still consider it. BUT it's not going to be the end of the world if you decide not to go through with it.

I have my car service and MOT on Tuesday...I'm really hoping that nothing needs doing to it! I've paid £99 for both, and it includes a fluids topup. The car isn't old, so I'm hoping that it flies through. Last year, though, I didn't get it serviced, because I figured that nothing would be wrong, and I couldn't afford it...it flew through the MOT, so I only had to pay the £30 or whatever! :happydance:

I got a letter from my clinic yesterday, charging me for my blood tests...£135! It's meant to be all included in the egg sharing scheme, so I'm going to call up on Tuesday to ask about it. It's a repeat blood test, which is why I think they've charged me for it...but I would have tried harder to get it through my gp if I'd have known it would cost so much!


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> *Hopeful* these things happen, I'm sure she will understand! Her presents sounds wonderful, though...so I'm sure she will forgive you. And as it's a baby shower, I'm sure she will soon understand that sometimes things just get mixed up, and things get forgotten!
> 
> *mumface*, that sounds fab. I know what you mean about Christmas...we're doing the same thing this year, and are going to be setting quite a strict budget to make sure that we don't go overboard. I want to be able to pay any ivf costs upfront, without having to stress about them. I've got about half of the costs already saved away, but I'd rather have a bit more just in case something else comes up.
> 
> *nexis*, you could still opt for the surgery at some point. I completely agree, it will be better for your health in the long run. Okay, it's not for fertility reasons, but I think you should still consider it. BUT it's not going to be the end of the world if you decide not to go through with it.
> 
> I have my car service and MOT on Tuesday...I'm really hoping that nothing needs doing to it! I've paid £99 for both, and it includes a fluids topup. The car isn't old, so I'm hoping that it flies through. Last year, though, I didn't get it serviced, because I figured that nothing would be wrong, and I couldn't afford it...it flew through the MOT, so I only had to pay the £30 or whatever! :happydance:
> 
> I got a letter from my clinic yesterday, charging me for my blood tests...£135! It's meant to be all included in the egg sharing scheme, so I'm going to call up on Tuesday to ask about it. It's a repeat blood test, which is why I think they've charged me for it...but I would have tried harder to get it through my gp if I'd have known it would cost so much!

My dad is always on at me to get my car serviced when I have an MOT. This year I was like "yeah yeah I got it done".....but I actually on got the MOT :haha: it's £50 for the MOT at the garage by me but with the service too it's over £100. I know there's probably cheaper garages around, but this one is so close to my house and there really lovely there too. My dads always telling me horror stories of what'll happen if I don't get it serviced every year, none of which has happened despite me not getting it serviced for the first 3 years I owned it lol


----------



## nlk

It's so true nexis...I'm getting it done now, but I probably won't get it done again for two years. I guess it's more important if you do a lot of miles, and use your car for work etc...a service (apparently) makes your car more economical, because they can fix bits that could be wearing on your car more heavily.


----------



## mumface26

Dp said you cant sell or trade a car in without full service history. 

Erm can I ask has anyone here ever gone off sex? Like completly off it? I like cuddling up to dp and doing wandering hands and so.on but the sex itself I sort of cant be arsed with somehow :shrug:


----------



## Aein

i wonder if anyone of you used progesterone cream after Oing ....

i was on pills Cyclogest for 2 cycles, and i remember in one i started spotting for a week, so Dr put me on Duphaston ....
i m asking because if i dunt visit Dr this cycle, so can i used them again after Oing or nt?? 

wt should be the ranges for prog?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Dp said you cant sell or trade a car in without full service history.
> 
> Erm can I ask has anyone here ever gone off sex? Like completly off it? I like cuddling up to dp and doing wandering hands and so.on but the sex itself I sort of cant be arsed with somehow :shrug:


I think when you've been ttcing and then all of a sudden aren't its like "well what's the point? That's what it's for and were not making a baby"


----------



## mumface26

Yeah perhaps. Tmi but I got on top and had to get off because in my mind I was crushing dp's pelvis and all he could see was my jiggly belly. He assured me he didnt care what I looked like but the way my mind processes I was thinking "any excuse to get your end away" :haha:
When ive lost my weight I hope it will boost my confidence.

Aein sorry hun I havent taken any progesterone sups. Keep checkin though as im.sure some of us have :thumbup:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Dp said you cant sell or trade a car in without full service history.
> 
> Erm can I ask has anyone here ever gone off sex? Like completly off it? I like cuddling up to dp and doing wandering hands and so.on but the sex itself I sort of cant be arsed with somehow :shrug:

You can sell it, just have to make sure they know it only has a part service history. Plus I'd get less money for it :haha:


----------



## nlk

I struggle with my sex drive massively. Although a lot of it was ttc, and it became too much of a routine, tbh I just don't really enjoy it massively :shrug: it's never really been any different. I'm quite thankful for the ivf in a way, because at least I don't have to worry about it all the time now!


----------



## Aein

dun know why its so hard for us to ttc journey, i blv sex during O time everyother day but DH... he blv sex in a week enough

where the hell we go :/


----------



## sugarpi24

mumface- i am still self conscious of my body as well sometimes around DH and i like to have sex at night and hes more of a morning person....so we have opposite times we want to...so that means less sex :( he doesnt have a big sex drive....and i do (always have). but here lately he will randomly wake up in the middle of the night and just start getting frisky lol which i dont mind :) but yeah there are times im just not wanting to for a long period of time.


----------



## mumface26

sugarpi24 said:
 

> mumface- i am still self conscious of my body as well sometimes around DH and i like to have sex at night and hes more of a morning person....so we have opposite times we want to...so that means less sex :( he doesnt have a big sex drive....and i do (always have). but here lately he will randomly wake up in the middle of the night and just start getting frisky lol which i dont mind :) but yeah there are times im just not wanting to for a long period of time.

Dp has a high drive and always has, I always thought I did too but the last couple of years as made me think otherwie. I can literally go a couple months then suddenly have a day where I crave it. 
But really I can take it or leave it. its not as if its the foundations of our relationship.


----------



## nexis

I used to have a higher sex drive than I do now, I'd say DH is probably the same.

I've been over to the adoption and fostering forum today :D I'm so relieved, as they're all really lovely and completely understand our decision. There's even another lady with PCOS who's decided to adopt too :)


----------



## nlk

That's fab nexis! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## nexis

Are there any ladies in the UK who could make use of 50 opk's? I think I also have some IC preg tests lurking somewhere too if I can find them. Free to a good home :haha:

I also hope none of you mind me hanging around here, even though we're not ttc anymore <3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

We were only having sex maybe every 4th- 5th day, then since the chemical it's been pretty much 2-3days straight, 1 day rest, hubby is pretty happy lol. 

Nexis that's great news, sounds like things are going great! Will u wait for a newborn or adopt an older child?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> mumface- i am still self conscious of my body as well sometimes around DH and i like to have sex at night and hes more of a morning person....so we have opposite times we want to...so that means less sex :( he doesnt have a big sex drive....and i do (always have). but here lately he will randomly wake up in the middle of the night and just start getting frisky lol which i dont mind :) but yeah there are times im just not wanting to for a long period of time.


My hubby does this in his sleep lol. Ill wake up and he's all over me and still half asleep. Even when I was on AF a few weeks ago (which really freaks him out) I woke up and he was trying to get into my pants and I had to slap him away a few times lol. I've told him about it and made him afraid to go camping with the boys haha


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> We were only having sex maybe every 4th- 5th day, then since the chemical it's been pretty much 2-3days straight, 1 day rest, hubby is pretty happy lol.
> 
> Nexis that's great news, sounds like things are going great! Will u wait for a newborn or adopt an older child?

We're happy either way, going to wait and see what the social worker says is likely :)


----------



## Katerz

What an exciting road ahead nexis :) stick around, I'm not TTC but stick around to see how everyone else is doing.

My sex drive has plummeted since recovering from an episiotomy! Poor hubby, but he understands.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was really self conscious about my cs scar even though I know it's really not that bad


----------



## sugarpi24

hopefulfor1st said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> mumface- i am still self conscious of my body as well sometimes around DH and i like to have sex at night and hes more of a morning person....so we have opposite times we want to...so that means less sex :( he doesnt have a big sex drive....and i do (always have). but here lately he will randomly wake up in the middle of the night and just start getting frisky lol which i dont mind :) but yeah there are times im just not wanting to for a long period of time.
> 
> 
> My hubby does this in his sleep lol. Ill wake up and he's all over me and still half asleep. Even when I was on AF a few weeks ago (which really freaks him out) I woke up and he was trying to get into my pants and I had to slap him away a few times lol. I've told him about it and made him afraid to go camping with the boys hahaClick to expand...


lol mine does too!! he will start getting all touchy and such and then all of a sudden he stops because he fell back to sleep!!! thats hilarious about the camping with the boys!


----------



## mumface26

Yes nexis stick around it will be great reading about your adoption process. Im not ttc but still stalk everyone:haha:

Iiiccckkk dp had a nose bleed in his sleep last night. He hasnt had one for ages but it was all.on his pillow and on his face when he woke up :sick: so I was stripping the bed at like 7am like a zombie lol


----------



## nlk

mumface, :hugs: nosebleeds suck. I used to get them pretty bad, and then I grew out of them. I get them occasionally now, but not as often. He can go to his gp and get his nose quarterised? It should help? :shrug:


----------



## Katerz

Blllleeeeeerrrrrch! Nose bleeds make me cringe...last one I had when I was preg. Blood shouldn't come out of your nose lol!


----------



## mumface26

He hasnt had one for ages, prob january I seem to recall. No biggy if he has another one soon I will ask he sees a doctor. He said it proves I beat him up as he sleeps :haha:


----------



## BABTTC123

Wow.. It has been WEEKS since I have been on here.. Feels like months! Lol how has everyone been since my disappearance? Any good news?? :)

I have been SUPER busy with volunteering at renaissance fair, working out and getting ready for the wedding. Just got AF to go away after a 3 week stay, not including the spotting that was happening before the official arrival. I had to take some anti-inflammatory pills that I had from when I injured my ankle last year. Weight hasn't been dropping too fast at all, but I certainly feel much better about myself now regardless of how much I weigh. I've started to do the hip hop abs because my houses floor can handle that oppose to jumping up and down for insanity lmao


----------



## BABTTC123

That is great news Nexis! I have full intentions of adopting an infant if I can't conceive after a few years of trying. We are supposed to be adopting my fiancés niece and nephew but to be honest.. I am pretty freaked out about it now. I mean, I really want to do the right thing and adopt them if their parents rights are terminated.. But at the same time, I am going to be taking on two children who are going to have more emotional issues than the average child due to their history and I haven't had any experience to go off of for myself other than my nephew. It is going to be super scary.. And another thing that I am concerned about is that my desire to have my own baby, or at least to be able to have an infant, is definitely going to be put on hold because we will need to have a larger house before then.. I told my fiancé about how I feel and he just doesn't have any opinion on it. He wants the kids but doesn't feel scared or concerned about anything else. I hate how men never think about the future. Ugh :/


----------



## sugarpi24

yeah my hubby doesnt really care if we go with adoption or whatever....i ask him how do you feel about IVF...hes like "its a lot of money"....annnnddd.....???? lol i dont get men sometimes. I think about TTC alot! oh well...

AF should have been here today....my nipples are starting to hurt so i think she is on her way :( probably later on tonight or tomorrow i should see the start of it. Talked to my doctor to see if there is anything over the counter or anything that can help me ovulate without going through monitoring....and they said no...unfortantly there isnt. the reason why they dont continue with femera or clomid is because if you take it for a long period of time with no success in getting pregnant you have a higher chance of ovarian cancer. its like ohhhh. so i will be just taking premetrium to keep my periods regular. a friend of mine is foster 4 kids now...her and her husband have been trying for a longggg time and they have tried private adoption but have got screwed out of that so they are trying fostering to see if they can get their foot in the door for adoption. my head would be spinning going from 0 kids to 4!! lol On other news, hubby and have made a major dent in our debt and have cancelled several credit cards and have several more to go (all major credit cards now). I told the doctor itll be 6 months-1 year before we go ahead with IVF...we want to save up some money too so we dont have to get a loan for $25,000...and we can get a smaller loan. So heres to putting in LOTS of overtime at work and trying to getting rid of debt! woohoo! It feels more possible now than it ever did!


----------



## nlk

Good for you, sugarpi! You'll have that debt cleared in no time!

Bab, good to hear from you! Glad you're keeping busy!

It's weird, I know for a fact that OH would prefer to have our own, biological children...he'd rather we go through ivf etc than adoption. Obviously, at the end of it all, I think he'd be okay with that, but he would want to know that it was our only option. We've spoken about adopting before, as it's something I would love to do, but he said he would only consider it after we've had our own, or if nothing worked.

Managed to call my clinic today, and ask them about this bill. They agreed that I shouldn't pay it, because all my fees are included as an egg sharer, so she said she would remove it from my account. Yay! £135 for a blood test...insane!


----------



## BABTTC123

Sugarpi that is awesome that you are getting rid of your debt! I am slowly chipping away at my own... It is all medical unfortunately :( but I will get there some day! Lol 

Nlk that is quite a bit for a blood test! Geez! Lol and yeah, my fiancé used to be opposed to adoption as an option unless we tried for our own first. In this case, he is willing because they are his sisters kids.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

When ttc Jace I racked up close to $1000 in blood tests. 
Cd23 here- hoping the next week brings a BFP or AF--- but seriously I'd be ecstatic if it even bought AF!!! Just not the months and months of anovulation again please! The maybe baby is still showing positive so who knows. Obviously it's not working.

Great to hear things are going so well for everyone at the moment :)


----------



## Katerz

Just snapped my pandora bracelet clean in half hubby gave it to me on our wedding day...agghhh typical a day before our anniversary! Going to take it back to shop for repair.

Had to move Lily's cot down tonight, last night we laid her down to sleep and chilled in bed watching TV, next thing we know she has pulled herself up and is sitting grinning her little head off at us! Thought I'd share...



Next she will be crawling out of it!


----------



## BABTTC123

Omg Katerz! That it too cute!! Babies are so funny :3
I seen the cutest 4 month old baby boy yesterday! He was being such a good boy sitting in his car seat waiting for his mom to finish working on something. I walked up and said hi and he gave me a HUGE gummy smile and started laughing at all my pathetic attempts to entertain him. It made me feel good xD haha his mom said that she got lucky because he is a happy baby and she hasn't had any issues with him yet. 

Hopeful that is crazy!! I don't get why everything is so expensive now days :( even our marriage license cost us $64 when it was only $32 a few years ago. It doubled!
So you are TTC again??


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey bab we have been ntnp for months but havent had a period at all so didnt think much of it, but last month I felt off tested and it was positive! A week later we lost it so now we are a little more determined! We weren't trying for another but being pregnant even for a week wee were getting very excited by the idea. So now just to wait and see if I ovulated again this month.


----------



## BABTTC123

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hey bab we have been ntnp for months but havent had a period at all so didnt think much of it, but last month I felt off tested and it was positive! A week later we lost it so now we are a little more determined! We weren't trying for another but being pregnant even for a week wee were getting very excited by the idea. So now just to wait and see if I ovulated again this month.

Oh wow! I missed out on a lot! Well that is good news that you have started to ovulate again! :) It is sad that the pregnancy was lost but at least it happened early on rather than later.. Yeah I just can't wait for my af to regulate and then I will start testing to see if I am ovulating and start tracking it if I am!


----------



## sugarpi24

Started spotting for af (brown stuff) so af should be Here tomorrow or so. :( yayyy...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

BABTTC123 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hey bab we have been ntnp for months but havent had a period at all so didnt think much of it, but last month I felt off tested and it was positive! A week later we lost it so now we are a little more determined! We weren't trying for another but being pregnant even for a week wee were getting very excited by the idea. So now just to wait and see if I ovulated again this month.
> 
> Oh wow! I missed out on a lot! Well that is good news that you have started to ovulate again! :) It is sad that the pregnancy was lost but at least it happened early on rather than later.. Yeah I just can't wait for my af to regulate and then I will start testing to see if I am ovulating and start tracking it if I am!Click to expand...


Yeah I appear to have ovulated a few days after starting metformin so now just to wait and see if I did again. Wasn't using opks as they don't really work for me so just gotta wait it out!


----------



## nexis

We had a call from the agency today. It looks like I'm going to have to go for the bariatric surgery after all. They said that my weight will be a problem when I have to have a medical.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> We had a call from the agency today. It looks like I'm going to have to go for the bariatric surgery after all. They said that my weight will be a problem when I have to have a medical.

So what you can't adopt if your over weight?!


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> We had a call from the agency today. It looks like I'm going to have to go for the bariatric surgery after all. They said that my weight will be a problem when I have to have a medical.
> 
> So what you can't adopt if your over weight?!Click to expand...

Basically.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> We had a call from the agency today. It looks like I'm going to have to go for the bariatric surgery after all. They said that my weight will be a problem when I have to have a medical.
> 
> So what you can't adopt if your over weight?!Click to expand...
> 
> Basically.Click to expand...

That's bull! The homes some of those kids are coming from where they've been mistreated, parents on drugs or whatever and they're being fussy over weight.


----------



## BABTTC123

That is pretty messed up! Here they are fussy about if you have the slightest medical condition and will make it harder to adopt but it still doesn't completely prevent people from adopting a child. Weight doesn't equal unhealthy all of the time. There are plenty of people who take good care of themselves and are over weight. Especially in this case where you have PCOS. You can't control how much you weigh because even if you are devoting 2 hours every day to work out , your body says, "STORE MORE FAT! We need the extra energy!". To that I say, F*CK YOU BODY! lol 
Sorry... Early morning rant 
So I totally need to find the emoticon list so that I can add more faces to match how I feel in mu comments lmao


----------



## nexis

From what the ladies have said on the adoption forum, every agency is different in terms of what they say. Some may be happy just to see you making the effort, like exercising or joining slimming world but others might not. The problem for me is obviously partly that I'm classed as morbidly obese (tbh I don't think I look like I weigh as much as I do) and also I have a bad back which is more than likely made worse by my weight, so they're gonna take a dim view on a medical. We're going over to see my parents tomorrow evening as my dad wants a "chat" about everything - he wants to book me a consultation with the private hospital ASAP. The thing is, if I have the surgery, we then have to decide where to go from there, which I think is what my dad is getting at, that we could then in theory continue to ttc. We've decided today that if I do get the surgery then we're gonna wait and see what the fs says in February (I have to go for a follow up). We can't apply to start the adoption process for 6 months anyway as we need to have quit smoking for at least 6 months first.


----------



## BABTTC123

Wow... They are pretty strict about adoption over there. I mean, it is a good thing so that they protect the kids, but it seems a bit much in my opinion. 
Well if you get the surgery then I hope that it will mean that you can TTC again and have better results! 
I had a LONG talk with a foster family yesterday who had adopted their grand children and then talked to my fiance about all of it. We have decided that it would be a bad idea for us to adopt his niece and nephew. I don't feel like I can do it anymore and he agrees that it would be better to put our needs ahead for once. The foster family that had adopted their grand children also advised against it. They said that it would destroy our marriage before we even got a chance to enjoy it and ultimately that wouldn't be good for the kids anyways. I talked to the parenting coach that was involved with the kids' case and she had confirmed that the foster family that has them is having issues controlling their behaviors and she also agreed that our decision to not adopt them is a good one. I feel bad for the kids, but I believe that this decision is best for everyone. :/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Here in Australia it's really hard to adopt. Simple fact there are alot more people wanting to adopt than kids needing adoption.
My step sis tried after she'd ttc for about 2-3 years and got rejected as they don't earn enough, even though combined they earn $150,000+ which is double the countries minimum wage. 
(When working full time I was on 35,000) even though they easily had on hand the adoption fees which was over 10,000 in itself. Oh she has PCOS aswell! 
They gave up on it and she fell pregnant about a year later after working her ass off and losing a heap of weight.


----------



## BABTTC123

Geez!! Well can people adopt from out of the country??


----------



## sugarpi24

well still spotting brown...no AF yet...i just wish she would just show up already instead of getting my hopes up! I really doubt im pregnant. im sure if i call the doctor right now and tell them ill start my period tonight or tomorrow. thats usually what happens. :/ GR! Who knows if i really ovulated or not this month! Frustrating!


----------



## BABTTC123

sugarpi24 said:


> well still spotting brown...no AF yet...i just wish she would just show up already instead of getting my hopes up! I really doubt im pregnant. im sure if i call the doctor right now and tell them ill start my period tonight or tomorrow. thats usually what happens. :/ GR! Who knows if i really ovulated or not this month! Frustrating!

Well I will keep my fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm in the same boat sugarpi I am now cd25 and don't know if I actually ovulated! Did a frer this morning cos I'm having lunch out and was planning on having a wine and it was neg


----------



## sugarpi24

still spotting brown. :( ill be calling the doctor in the morning if still no red or pink. I havent really limited myself to things like i was before when we were doing treatments (like pop and such)...but who knows. I told hubby wouldnt it be funny if we were actually pregnant and here we thought we would have to wait forever and pay $25,000! lol but i told hubby i really doubt if i am pregnant. Pretty sure she will show here in the next day or so. what a way to start off our holiday weekend! :/ 

Good luck Hopeful! cd 25 is still a little early.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I had ovulation signs between cd10-14 and cd20-21 so I'm going to give it til cd40 if no af or bfp til we revise the plan!


----------



## sugarpi24

good luck! i always have trouble holding out on testing! lol I wasnt ovulating before when i didnt take any meds so i doubt i am going to be ovulating during this long wait for IVF without medication :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Thats it I don't know if my chemical was the start of ovulating every 28 days or so or if it was just a fluke one off!


----------



## nlk

Hopeful, my cycles came back, but definitely not at 28 days! I wouldn't worry too much even if you go over CD40...you don't need to worry about it really until you get to three months without a bleed, so CD90...mine tend to be around 50/55 days. Although that sounds like stupidly long cycles, I've gone from not having one at all to them being fairly consistent, albeit long! Hopefully AF starts making a more regular appearance for you :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

NLK we were planning on starting clomid again in September anyway, so if I don't get AF soon ill be asking doc for progesterone tests and clomid, if I knew I definitely hadn't ovulated I'd take my leftover dose I have here.


----------



## mumface26

Wow adoption is strict! So suppose dp and I adopted then we gained lots of weight that made people class us as morbidly obese would they take our children off us? Utter bollocks, sorry but it is :(
your dad sounds very supportive nexis. Would you be nervous about surgery? I almost cried at the dentist when they injected my jaw to numb it for a filling so I would have a break down if I had major surgery. Your brave!

Welcome back babs! Glad to hear from you again :wave:

My sis has been told she has an underactive thyroid hence why she cant lose weight. I would have been tested for thyroid as part of pcos right? I just get worried incase these things run in families.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface pcos bloods don't include checking Thyroid at all. If u feel u have symptoms u would have to ask for that test.

Hey how is the Bcp treating u? Is it hiding pcos symptoms?


----------



## nlk

*mumface*, I managed to get through a whole year of fertility treatments without anyone ever checking my thyroid...it's only now that we are at the ivf stage that someone thought to check it, and it turns out I have an underactive thyroid. Thyroid issues ARE passed through family a lot of the time, so it's well worth getting it checked out. It means medication for life if you do, but is normally easily controlled.

*hopeful*, it's good that you're planning on getting back on clomid again soon. Hopefully you respond as well as you did with Jace!

AFM, ladies, I have just been told that I have been matched with a recipient for ivf! I'm so unbelievably excited right now, and the nurse told me that my recipient is as well! They are going to call me next week with details of the protocol I will be doing, then it's all on! :yipee:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nlk that is so exciting!!!!!

So does that mean your eggs will be extracted and one put back in you and another woman at the same time? I hope you get to know the status of her afterwards and if it works!


----------



## nlk

Yes, that's basically what's going to happen Hopeful. I get pumped full of drugs to make me produce lots of eggs (they're aiming for about 15-20) and then I get half and she gets half. They only put one back in (thank god) and then if the rest are good enough, I can freeze them so that I don't have to go through the drugs again. Although I don't know who my recipient is, I get to know whether her cycle has worked. I hope both of our cycles work!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ah that will be so exciting and how amazing will it be to know she gets a BFP from it!


----------



## Katerz

Oh wow how exciting nlk!


----------



## mumface26

Wow how exciting nlk!! :happydance:

Think im gna book a docs appointment asap. Im worried now as my great aunt had thyroid issues.


----------



## nlk

mumface26 said:


> Wow how exciting nlk!! :happydance:
> 
> Think im gna book a docs appointment asap. Im worried now as my great aunt had thyroid issues.

I think it's a good idea to book an appointment. It sucks, and there are a lot of symptoms of it (that I had, anyways) but as I said, it's relatively easy to control. Both of my parents have it...I didn't stand a chance!

It just means that I have to be monitored quite closely throughout ttc/pregnancy, and change doses as and when I need to. As long as you're on the right doses etc, it should have minimal impact on ttc


----------



## mumface26

Its my weightlos im concerned about. I lost 4lb then nothing for the last 2 weeks despite swimming and taking up running (run double app on my phone, tis good!) 
Its wierd how its stopped so im worrying I have some thyroid issue?


----------



## sugarpi24

That's exciting nlk!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Mumface it wouldn't hurt to check. Mine doesn't run in my family. I just gained a bunch of weight within a short amount of time...heart beat fast once in awhile...and so my doctor decided to check.


----------



## sugarpi24

dr said if i dont start tomorrow to call them back. they will prescribe me premetrium to help my period along...would that cause a miscarriage if i am actually pregnant? i think im going to wait it out and see if my period comes for another week if not...ill see about a blood test if im still getting - pregnancy test. :/ i hate this! im constantly going to the bathroom to check...constantly getting on google (BAD BAD BAD!)! I need to tell myself to chill out! lol

but on other good news another credit card bites the dust! :) lol now on to the next thing to pay off....


----------



## nlk

thanks sugarpi!

I absolutely HATE it when I get heart palpitations...it almost purrs??? Lol that sounds weird...but that's how fast it goes! I was hoping that would stop after they got it under control...apparently not :(

yes, the prometrium would cause a m/c if you were pregnant...it essentially makes you shed your whole lining. I always find that I bleed much more heavily after taking it than I do normally. Waiting it out seems like a sensible idea, but you need to decide at what point you're just going to take it. I know it sucks, but I always tried to put it off "just in case" - I had to kind of just accept that I wasn't, and it was just wishful thinking, and just do it.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Wow adoption is strict! So suppose dp and I adopted then we gained lots of weight that made people class us as morbidly obese would they take our children off us? Utter bollocks, sorry but it is :(
> your dad sounds very supportive nexis. Would you be nervous about surgery? I almost cried at the dentist when they injected my jaw to numb it for a filling so I would have a break down if I had major surgery. Your brave!
> 
> Welcome back babs! Glad to hear from you again :wave:
> 
> My sis has been told she has an underactive thyroid hence why she cant lose weight. I would have been tested for thyroid as part of pcos right? I just get worried incase these things run in families.

Yeah I'm a bit apprehensive but I've had two surgeries before so Iknow what to expect in terms of general anaesthetic and that. I'm waiting on some info in the post from the hospital group (can't remember if I've already told you all that I can't get it done on NHS, my bmi is bad but not life threatening so I don't qualify.)

ATM I'm not really focusing on it, this weekend Cardiff has its first ever comic convention on and my sister, her friend and I have a stall :happydance: Here's a couple of pics of us with our stall :)

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/image_zps5d6e756d.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/image_zpsdb164ffe.jpg


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sugarpi do not take the prometrium if there's a chance....it just goes "uterus evacuate everything!" When u take it!


----------



## sugarpi24

Okay thanks guys! I will wait it @ut for a bit...its not like I have to start right away to under go treatment...so waiting isn't a big deal...just frustrating lol. Ill see what the doctor says tomorrow...I checked my cervix and there wasn't any blood on my finger afterwards. Usually the brown doesn't last this long...its been 3 days! :/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I just had a tiny brown string like bit when I wiped... My mind is now going into over drive that it could be IB... Even though there's many things it could be!


----------



## sugarpi24

Where are you on your cycle hopeful?


----------



## sugarpi24

Nevermind lol I remember! I hope its a good sign!!! I have been getting some stringy like clots of brown here and there....but the brown spotting comes and goes...sometimes its there when I wipe...other times there's hardly anything there. :/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Cd26.
At first I thought I oved between cd10-14 but then I had ewcm on cd21 so not really sure- maybe I didn't ov at all! Opks are an epic fail for me but maybe baby was positive both of these times.


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah I don't know if I ovulated either :( makes it all the more frustrating! I hope this is it for us! But who knows. :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Here's one more for the obsessive symptom spotting... I have a huge sore spot on my top lip- yet to be clear if its a pimple or cold sore but it's very red- I had a cold sore in the exact same spot a few weeks ago with my chemical, and I had 3 cold sores when pregnant with Jace. Never had one any other time.


----------



## sugarpi24

Yikes!!!! I hope its good news for you!!! I hope its a cold sore which leads to your bfp! Lol that sounds funny! 

I keep googling!! I need to stop!


----------



## BABTTC123

Sugarpi I can totally feel your pain! Any time af is late for me I get my hopes up even though I keep reminding myself that it is probably just PCOS. But you never know when it will actually happen.. It could be completely unexpected! Currently I have been getting nauseas, dizzy and haven't had much of an appetite for anything except the occasional sweet tooth that quickly stops. Not sure what to make of it since af just made her leave last week on tuesday and we have only bd'd like 4 times since then and it would be MUCH too early to be showing any symptoms and well pretty much impossible!! But I still can't help hoping that this is some strange miracle that defies all logic! Lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Fingers crossed 4 u girls xx


----------



## nlk

oooh good luck ladies! It would be lovely to get lots of bfps in here all at once!


----------



## Katerz

Lots of babydust for you all!


----------



## sugarpi24

I test today and it was negative. Called the doctor and waiting to hear back. Still no af. :/ I think I'm just going to wait awhile til I test again and take the premetrium. 

Nlk- that would be awesome!! I hope we all get our bfp soon!

Bab- good luck this cycle!!! I hope those are good signs!!

It amazes me even after ttc for as long as we have we still symptom spot lol I keep telling myself I should know better by now! But that's okay :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> I test today and it was negative. Called the doctor and waiting to hear back. Still no af. :/ I think I'm just going to wait awhile til I test again and take the premetrium.
> 
> Nlk- that would be awesome!! I hope we all get our bfp soon!
> 
> Bab- good luck this cycle!!! I hope those are good signs!!
> 
> It amazes me even after ttc for as long as we have we still symptom spot lol I keep telling myself I should know better by now! But that's okay :)

Neg here aswell! 
I think I over reacted on my possible cold sore too- it hasn't progressed! Think maybe it was just a pimple on the scarring of the last one.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hopeful- It is still really neat that you have your own personal sign to watch for! I'm sure lots of people do but some are subtle and easily missed.. 

Question to all..
Can ovulating cause early pregnancy symptoms? I can think of only that as the possibility for my strange symptoms of something because I know that there is no way in hell I am pg this fast -.- I still have a while to wait before I can even find out. I just need to keep reminding myself that this is Twilight and.babies don't grow that fast!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I think that it def can bab, especially with bodies like ours that aren't used to it! Just over a week ago I had 2 days I was sick and pukey, I googled and the hormone rise at ov can cause it.


----------



## Aein

tdy i went for CD13, two follies mature one 20mm and other 18 and left side 16 .... 

now let see when O occur


----------



## BABTTC123

Woohoo!! Well hopefully this is Ov!! I had been bding before and during this so maybe I will get a bfp this upcoming month!! :D


----------



## Aein

Good luck Bab...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Here's hoping bab!

And good luck aein xx

I posted a hpt in the pregnancy test section (one of my favorite places to hang out at the mo!) and people are telling me they see a line but I don't! I think some people just like to create false hope! 
Here's the thread..

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1993359-line-spotters-tweakers.html


----------



## sugarpi24

i hope it gets darker hopeful if there really is a line! i think i see one but im not sure...i think i see lines on my tests all the time!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So do I sugarpi! 
I do love stalking the pt section and watching people's lines progress though- how sad lol


----------



## Katerz

My eyes like to play tricks as soon as I venture to the test section of b&b! :dohh:


----------



## sugarpi24

i know cervix position and stuff doesnt mean anything really....BUT lol i checked it yesterday and it was low and soft....today i just checked it and its higher and soft. oi! oh and the brown spotting has stopped. so we will see what the next week or so does. i told the nurse im not even sure if i had a chance this cycle because im not even sure if i ovulated.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Fingers crossed! U hear if lots of people falling pregnant on their first natural cycle, like the drugs train your body what to do.
I have never ever been able to find my cervix lol


----------



## sugarpi24

I think it was the cervix....at least what ive always thought it was. Lol or maybe I'm just playing with myself :)

Hubby surprised me with take out Chinese and flowers tonight!!! Its like aw!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Haha sugarpi that made me lol!


----------



## Aein

Hopeful, i feel a feel but sudden looks at line shadow, whatever here i hope will clear soon, good luck

m going for Chromion 5000iu inj after some mins... hopefully if no O till yet, this will make to do within next 30Hrs ... in the mean time m feeling little cramps on right l left both sides :/ 

let see if i go for followup usg too by next day ....


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Good luck aein! Make sure dh is up for the bding :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Hopeful- when I look at it from a normal view, it looks like there could be a VERY VERY faint line, but when I zoom in it disappears so idk what to make of it.. I tend to imagine lines on my own tests as well lol


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful I cant see a line but when the pic was inverted something seemes to show.
Keep poas though :thumbup:

Well im done with hormonal contraception. It turned me into a quivering heap of depression. So for now we are using condoms until we sort something out. Im intrested in the copper coil. No hormones but the copper kills sperm and its t shaped so it blocked your tubes.
Seems odd how I stress over contraception when we ttc for 12months and nothing happened.
Think I will temp and natural family plan in the meantime.
But anyone know anyone who had the copper coil? Mil had the hormonal one amd she said it was fine.
10 days off bcp and I feel great, af is here again but id rather deal with irregular af than awful mood swings :)


----------



## mumface26

Oh and since quittijg bcp my engagement ring is loose. Maybe I retained water on bcp.
Not weighed myself yet but ive dropped a bra size already! Woooop!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mumface, I've heard some great things and some terrible- u just have to find the bc that works for you :) 
I felt awful the 3 months I was on Mini pill but fine all the years on regular! 
Temping is a good idea so long as u don't feel stressed- but I thought your temp rose day of ov and if you'd BDed in the days leading to it spermies could b waiting?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh and DON'T get depo shot!


----------



## mumface26

Lost 2 pound, now im 11st4 (158lbs) yeehaaaww!!

No dep shot for me, ive read awful reviews. 
We are using condoms for now, dp isnt too impressed but would he rather live with a depressed amgry monster with water retention or bag up? 
I said its either that or no sex. Found a fab range of condoms called skyns, they are latex free and neither of us feel them. Just a shame they interupt things but only by a few seconds.
Using jonnys....feels like we have only just started seeing each other again :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My best friend had her last depo shot last September, so it would've lasted til December. She's desperate wanting to ttc but still no period. Gyno won't investigate til 18 months cos its normal for depo to take that long to wear off.


----------



## mumface26

Exactly why I dont want hormonal contraception. Af is messed up enough as it is without anymore hormones messing me up more.
Dp supports me. I told him if I have the copper coil my fertility wont be affected and we can ttc as soon as its out and it lasts 5 years.
Im hoping to book in at the docs for a talk about it and hopefully make arrangements for it to be fitted.
Well, off for a swim now.
Laters!!
Xxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey no word from gh in a while I bet she's had the twins :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Do u girls normally break out in spots pre AF? Cd27 pm here and I've got a few BIG red ones around my cheeks and mouth. Was just wondering if it could be a sign this cycle is coming to an end.


----------



## Aein

i never had spot during or before periods hopeful ... thumbs up for you...... good luck 

yea husband is up but ..... i back after taking inj ... now tomorrow may be i went for followup ultrasound again... let see trying my best, and also wondering what if three follies at a time trigger out :D ....


----------



## Aein

Girls... 

let me know is it safe to travel by air during first trimester of preggo.... 4hr flight ghen 3hrs by road distance .,... should we do safely or a bit risky??


----------



## Katerz

You'll be fine to travel Aein, I travelled to Egypt at 6 weeks. They usually don't allow you to travel towards the end.

Hopeful I usually get an outbreak just before AF


----------



## Aein

awww just look at your new DP Katerz.... so sweeto she's looking, mashAllah grown up now


----------



## mumface26

Yes a get the odd pimple and my skin goes oilier before and during af.
Ive been reading about the copper coil and its a myth that you can only have it if you have had a baby and vaginal delivery. I was like why?? But its a myth. I jist hope I can get an appointment with the doctors to discuss this in more detail. Serious about getting the coil.
Oh wait....whats this....i feel.....my....sex drive returning :happydance: sadly af is here but its not heavy so in a few days :sex:
Oh how I hate the pill!

Im gna go check gh ticker and see when her due date was :)


----------



## mumface26

Gh ticker says 4 days til c section :):):)
If they have come early I hope all is well


----------



## Aein

Wooow GH will back with good news and twins in arms, yaaaaaay


----------



## BABTTC123

I had the same issues on bcp. I was depressed and cranky 24/7! I hope that a little miracle happens for you while you are waiting to get your next form of BC ;)


----------



## BABTTC123

I need to start refreshing the page on my phone before commenting on stuff lmao just realized I kissed like 2 pages xD 
Can't wait to hear back from Ghin! 
Hopeful- I also get pimples from AF, whether it be before, during or after. 
Aien- you should be fine for the first trimester and some of the second I do believe.. Once into your third and the baby starts positioning itself lower in your uterus is when there is an issue. It is something to do with the pressure and gravity combo from being up so high that can send a woman into labor.


----------



## Aein

thank you ladies.., m asking just because may be miracle happen , i got preggo, so should i able to visit or not :S .... just wait n watch

my cramps are going little high now and amazingly both right n left side ...


----------



## BABTTC123

:D fingers crossed! Let us know as soon as you get the bfp on a test! Baby dust!!!


----------



## Katerz

Get lots if BDing done Aein! Yep LO is growing up amazingly fast! She cut two teeth last week and I'm thinking more are on the way poor thing!


----------



## mumface26

After every meal this last week my stomach has gurgled and bubbled alot. Sometimes has resulted in horrific trapped wind and one evening I had diarhea :sick:
I will tell my doctor incase its ibs. I hope not. I eat slow and only have a drink of water after my meal. Ive never had digestive problems before so I dont know what it is :nope:


----------



## sugarpi24

So i talked to my aunt today about the IVF process and such. She and my uncle had to go through it 7 or so years ago. She said she doesnt regret it and said it was worth it! She said the price i was given is one hell of a deal and she said that she would just go for it if we can afford it now and not to wait to long. she said they put theirs all on a credit card....talked with the credit card companies and got their interest down and seen if they could do a 0% balance transfer and such. She said if we needed any help or anything just call and she will be there to help even if its just to talk. She said she will even come over and help us talk to the credit card companies if we wanted her too. lol so its nice to have family support. 

Today has been a lazy and kinda down day...thinking about forking out all the money just to have a kid and maybe not being pregnant right now...and my mom called me last night with news that my grandma was taken to the ER because of bleeding and that it could be several things and she is to see a doctor...and one of the things is cancer...but we dont know that yet. just kinda upset me...its like why is there nothing but sadness all around! this whole things with me not having a period has put me on edge and with not knowing about what my grandma has, has had me all down. ive done nothing but sleep today...finally the call from my aunt has helped some...and hubby and i are going out to dinner...maybe grab some movies. hes been very nice to me today keeps asking if i need anything or want him to go get me something...etc. I love my family...i know im lucky to have them. 

hope everyones weekend is going good!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sugarpi I hope everything is ok with your grandma! 

Katerz, Jaces bottom 2 teeth shot up within a week with only 2 restless nights, the top ones been going up and down for weeks though! 

Aein, I flew when I was 20weeks- your fine until about 32...then they get u to carry a doctors note it's ok. They just worry if u go in labour in the air there's no doctors!


----------



## BABTTC123

I am sorry to hear about your grandma Sugarpi.. :( I will be praying for her! 

Mumface- GI issues can develop randomly.. I never had indigestion before and now I do. I have also grew a nasty stomach ulcer. #_# I still need to get that fixed.


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh! And Btw! 6 more days until I am married!!!!!!!!! :D
Every day I get more and more excited!!!!


----------



## nlk

mumface, gl with the copper coil. I think it's just about trying things to see which one works for you. I had the depo shot and was fine on it...:shrug: Sorry you're not feeling too great :hugs: definitely get it checked out by your doctor!

hopeful, I occasionally break out...but not all the time. I can't see anything on the test just yet, but maybe leave it a few days and try again? By that point something should be showing up, if the other girls are right about seeing something!

Aein, good luck for this cycle! Really hope you get your bfp :hugs:

BAB, can't believe you're getting married in 6 days!! Are you getting nervous? Can't wait to see some pics :happydance:

supgarpi, sorry to hear about your grandma :hugs: it's nice of your aunt to be so supportive. It makes all this ivf stuff so much easier to deal with if you have someone else to share it with, especially if they have also been through it :hugs:

I'm just waiting to hear back from the hospital about my match now :happydance: they said they would call me this week to discuss when I need to go in for needle training etc. Excited but nervous now! Not looking forward to injecting myself! :haha:


----------



## BABTTC123

You bet I am nervous!! I keep thinking of good ideas to add to the wedding where as before I was a blank slate xD I really want everything to go well! The best man is starting to act flaky so I am worried that he won't show or even stay for the entire wedding. SO I have a back up plan. If my MOH's hubby can borrow this from his friend, he is going to dress up as a storm trooper from Stars wars and stand up there as the best man. If not, well then he gets to be the Justice of Peace's security guard  lmao I hope that he can borrow it! That would be AWESOME! Anyways.. Fingers are crossed that everything goes as planned.. 

I hope they call you soon! That has got to be extremely exciting! I would be absolutely impatient! lol So does donating eggs help reduce the costs of IVF?


----------



## Aein

sugarpi, sorry for your grandma... and good luck with your future going in ... you aunt also clear you in nice manner, i hope there's a way for you .. yaaaayyyy

BAB ... woow these 6 days will flew away very hurry , good luck, excited to c ya in marry pics :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Last night I had a dream that my SIL who's had 8 failed rounds of ivf and ttc 10 years + was pregnant. It was so real it was one of those ones that u question wether it was a dream or real! I wonder if this means anything?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well here we are on the night of cd28! Pcos- this is where u make the call wether you are back to being a bitch again! I will accept a cycle up to 40 days....any more and ill be PISSED! Just tested a clear bfn so please please please let the next few days bring AF, or a bfp but id be really happy to just get af! xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

I have been thinking of everyone and sending positive vibes. I go for my last NST today with the twins. This is the week. I am nervous and anxious. I just hope everything goes smoothly. I made it to 38 weeks with twins. I feel like it is some sort of amazing miracle. I just hope they are happy healthy babies.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> I have been thinking of everyone and sending positive vibes. I go for my last NST today with the twins. This is the week. I am nervous and anxious. I just hope everything goes smoothly. I made it to 38 weeks with twins. I feel like it is some sort of amazing miracle. I just hope they are happy healthy babies.

Wow congrats and best of luck!!!
Please share a bump pic with us?


----------



## nexis

Hey, sorry I've missed quite a few pages! I was so tired after this weekend I've just been sleeping loads :haha:

I've got a consultation Friday about surgery, will probably go for it next month all being well. I'm nervous, but I know it'll be for the best in the long run. They've said my options are the gastric band or gastric bypass. If I go for the bypass, it's guaranteed that I'll lose 100% of the weight I need to, and that should take 12 months, with me losing 3-4st in the first few months :O OMG I'll be the same size I was when I met DH 7 years ago! Tbh the thought of just being 4st lighter is amazing to me, I'm thinking of all the clothes I have that I haven't been able to fit into for years!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sounds so exciting nexis! 
And so great that u can get it done so quickly and not have to wait months for the surgery!


----------



## nlk

BABTTC123 said:


> You bet I am nervous!! I keep thinking of good ideas to add to the wedding where as before I was a blank slate xD I really want everything to go well! The best man is starting to act flaky so I am worried that he won't show or even stay for the entire wedding. SO I have a back up plan. If my MOH's hubby can borrow this from his friend, he is going to dress up as a storm trooper from Stars wars and stand up there as the best man. If not, well then he gets to be the Justice of Peace's security guard  lmao I hope that he can borrow it! That would be AWESOME! Anyways.. Fingers are crossed that everything goes as planned..
> 
> I hope they call you soon! That has got to be extremely exciting! I would be absolutely impatient! lol So does donating eggs help reduce the costs of IVF?

I'm sure everything will go fine :hugs:

sharing my eggs completely cuts the cost of ivf...the clinic I'm with waive the whole fees, so I only have to pay if an extra procedure is required...the basic ivf is free :happydance: I'm hoping they call soon...they said they'd call this week. I hope it's not the end of the week!


----------



## nlk

nexis, that sounds fab! Hope your meeting goes well, and it's great that you wouldn't have to wait too long!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So much happening this month! 
Weddings, twin birth, ivf, nexis prepping to be super hot and skinny!


----------



## Aein

Good luck all,.. i hope before end of this year we all who are in a queue just transfer on a path


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> So much happening this month!
> Weddings, twin birth, ivf, nexis prepping to be super hot and skinny!

Soo busy! Good luck everyone x


----------



## nlk

I love your pic, Mrs B!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

nlk said:


> I love your pic, Mrs B!!! :haha:

Ahh thanks hun, this is the full pic ...

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PicsArt_1377251210985_zpsdd43d765.jpg


----------



## Katerz

Love that, Mrs B!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank you, just got fingers crossed for the scan to hope I can use it :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Ghin- I am super excited for you! And that is extremely good for having twins!! :D

Nlk- that is awesome that it covers the cost! I can't wait to hear your bfp announcement!!

Nexis- I would definitely go with the bypass! As long as it is still safe, you might as well go with what will make you extra sexy again  I just want to fit into a size 7 dress again. That's all I want and I would be happy!

I just finished our wedding playlist for the DJ and wrote notes for our march songs and when to fade in and out (I was very detailed on that!) and about the special dance songs. I can't wait for the money dance :D we are playing a very cliche songs for it: Pink Floyd- Money. Lmao! But it is perfect for it since every one has to pay up if they want to dance with the bride and groom :3 
I still haven't finished my vows though.. That is going to be the hardest part of it all because I will get in a groove and then change my mind about what I want to say or how I want to say it. @[email protected] I thought it would be easy to write about the man I love! Sheesh!


----------



## TTCabundle

Hello everyone :wave: Could I join you? 

I'm Aly, I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2008, and me and OH have been TTC for 3 years. 
I've just started on Glucophage, which I believe is "prolonged release metformin" and I'm waiting for AF, I really hope the metformin helps me to O next month :( I'm desperate for a baby!
Is anyone else here on Metformin? Do you get any nasty side effects? I'm really scared of the side effects that I've heard about, I work as a support worker and can't be running to the bathroom every 5 minutes :blush:!
x


----------



## TTCabundle

Also, which meal do you recommend I take the Metformin with? I was thinking of taking it before bed with food? Or would that not work? I don't want to be being sick in the night lol! x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

TTCabundle said:


> Also, which meal do you recommend I take the Metformin with? I was thinking of taking it before bed with food? Or would that not work? I don't want to be being sick in the night lol! x

I take it at night! I started with one tablet and once you have no side effects go to 2 then 3! I am also on the extended release and here it way gentler on the tummy than the others ! I have had the odd bout of diarrhea at night but not often and i think it's just about learning what's foods don't go with your met! I've only had it 3x in the 2 months I've been on it.


----------



## BABTTC123

I am on 500MG Metformin twice a day. Seeing as mine isn't the extended release I do suffer from bloating, stomach cramps and the occasional loose stool. In the past I have had to stop due to my stomach cramps getting pretty bad.. But then again, my diet wasn't too good back then either. Now that I am back on it I haven't had much of an issue with it except what I mentioned. It all depends on how your own body reacts to it. I am naturally sensitive to medicine so I wind up having more symptoms than the average person. Lol
Oh and btw, WELCOME :D


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh and I also started taking it at night and then had to start in the morning. It helps because you sleep through lost of the symptoms. :)

So dh was given a MARS system today. It is basically a huge filtration system and stand that pet stores use for fish. I'm not too happy about it because I was supposed to do laundry whole he cleaned the house and now he is off getting his fishies and tanks. I couldn't say no though because it really is a great deal getting it for free since these are worth well over $1000... But I will never see him again since it is getting set up in our shed. :/ Plus he would have made me feel bad by talking about it all of the time. Ugh.. Well he better start rolling in the dough with all the fish he plans on breeding!


----------



## Aein

Welcome abundle ....

m also taking 500mg twice a day and with meal... now its going to be 6mnth and thxxx God i didnt catch any bad side effect, good luck and hopefully you will see the witch soon


----------



## Aein

m not feeling well from midnight, very pressure on uterus area couldnt sleep for a single sec :/ 
dun too if Oing time or after effect of Choriomin :( ....


----------



## mumface26

So I got the combined pill in the end and for a very good reason too.
I was fine to have the copper coil fitted however with it not containing hormones my ovaries would be forever trying to ovulate and create cysts. The nurse said when we go back to ttc I may have so many cysts I could need ovarian drilling. This pill is called marvelon and puts my ovaries to sleep and I shouldnt have many side effects. She told me she recommends marvelon to all her pcos patients because if your ovaries are asleep they cant produce pcos side effects...kwim?
She also advised against cilest and progesterone only pills for pcos'rs.
Im to give this pill 3 months and if its good I get 6 months supply next time.

Welcome ttcabundle :wave: I never had met but I hope you find a way with it.

Nexis are you going private with the surgery? If so thats why its moving quick. Good luck and I hope it goes well :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Good plan mumface, combined pill is my fave :) 
Coil deals me out...it's like a fishing hook through your uterus! Plus if u do get preg on it then it can be really bad as the uterus stretches it can get torn by the arms of the coil


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ps. Mumface I'm addicted to this show I get on pay tv its British and called Pramface.... Always makes me think of u!


----------



## Katerz

Pramface is brilliant!

Didn't know that about cilest mumface, think I will be having a chat with my doc!


----------



## TTCabundle

Thankyou ladies!
Think Im going to start taking it at night, I feel really sick today and just about to do a 12hr shift :( ugh!
Pramface is great! x


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> So I got the combined pill in the end and for a very good reason too.
> I was fine to have the copper coil fitted however with it not containing hormones my ovaries would be forever trying to ovulate and create cysts. The nurse said when we go back to ttc I may have so many cysts I could need ovarian drilling. This pill is called marvelon and puts my ovaries to sleep and I shouldnt have many side effects. She told me she recommends marvelon to all her pcos patients because if your ovaries are asleep they cant produce pcos side effects...kwim?
> She also advised against cilest and progesterone only pills for pcos'rs.
> Im to give this pill 3 months and if its good I get 6 months supply next time.
> 
> Welcome ttcabundle :wave: I never had met but I hope you find a way with it.
> 
> Nexis are you going private with the surgery? If so thats why its moving quick. Good luck and I hope it goes well :thumbup:

Yeah it's private. Can't get it done on the NHS. It great how fast you can get things done privately, I had my two back operations done privately too, just a pity about the huge cost!

Welcome TTCabundle :hi: I'm also on metformin, 1000mg a day. I take one in the morning and one in the evening. I've been on it since last June and I've not had no bad side effects.


----------



## sugarpi24

my grandma goes to a specialist on friday...im hoping its nothing. So until friday we know nothing. My family is really close and this has us really upset! :( my grandma is such a wonderful lady! 

still spotting brown today and negative pregnancy test too this morning. so ive had a week of spotting now. wish it would go away so hubby and i can BD!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sugarpi did u call your doc? 

Ttcabundle hopefully it's just the first day u feel ill- I was perfect on it by day 3 and that's when I upped mine


----------



## sugarpi24

I did on Saturday and they said it sounds like the start of my period...which I thought id get today because I had some light pink discharge before work when I wiped...but then it went back to brown...so I guess we will see what happens. They said they can give me premetrium to start my period...which is safe if you are pregnant....or I can wait a week or whatever and see if I start on my own. So I'm waiting...if nothing by Friday ill do a blood test. But so far tests are negative and I'm still getting brown discharge off and on.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

How frustrating :/ 
Hopefully we both start AF soon! (Or not!) I'm on cd30 today


----------



## Aein

hows your Grandma now Sugarpi??
and i remember one cycle whole 10 days i was facing brwon discharge/spotting and it started after o ... i was on progesterone tht time with Vagina, which Dr change to oral when spotting started, and she said its quite normal after O ... and my mensis came 1wk after spotting off

m here with thorax itching, fever inside ... dun know wts going on


----------



## mumface26

Ive never seen pramface, I should watch it.
I wonder if ghinspire has had her twins yet?


----------



## sugarpi24

My grandma is doing okay. We find out Friday whats going on...or later on if they have to tin tests. But she is going to a specialist Friday morning.


----------



## sugarpi24

Af i believe is here FINALLY!!! i was telling my friend at work yesterday,....thats its frustrating and that if AF was going to show then show! if not then go away! lol ill post later and let you all know if she is for sure here.

oh and i forgot...i had a dream that my doctors did an ultrasound and it looked like soup they said. lol


----------



## mumface26

Sugarpi I hope your grandma is ok. I have odd dreams too, like I dreamt last night my best friend was a prostitute with a female pimp who was awful to her. :haha:

Afm I feel very odd today. I woke up with an awful headache so I took 2 paracetamol and went to work as normal. I now feel tired like if I blink for too long I will sleep and I feel incredibly weak, almost like im floating??


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol I think last night was weird dream night! Hubby had a weird one as well! 

Today is cd1!!! Its about time is all I gotta say! :)


----------



## BABTTC123

It must have been a weird dream night because I had a trippy one as well! 

It started off that it was raining on my wedding day and that we couldn't figure out where to have the wedding and then it turned into one of my old friends boyfriends had died and apparently my mom did too! Well I had organized a funeral for them both to happen on the same day and it was at a park as well! 
Well I had gotten to the park and waited for people to show up and help as they were supposed to. No one did. So I ended up digging the holes and some how getting the coffins into the holes all on my own and burying them. 
I eventually went to my friends house to ask what happened and she simply said that she had forgotten. 
WTF?? I wonder if this is some sort of pre-wedding anxiety bringing this on? Like maybe I am worried that no one will show up and I will be depressed because I have no friends at my wedding? 
I actually see that happening to be honest. But yeah... 

Mumface- I am also pretty tired. Mine might be from me tossing and turning all night. Also I found out quite early this morning that I would have to deal with thunder and lightning throughout the day. D: I love it when I don't have to leave my house, but NOW I am stuck outside with it! 
It's bad enough that I had to suffer through a storm while I was camping at renaissance fair; that one was scary! Lightning striking the ground!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Af just decided to stop! :/ now I'm getting brown again! Grr! I'm just going with it!


----------



## Katerz

Gh if you see this (and haven't had those bubbas yet!) good luck for today!


----------



## Aein

Yes today is the day for GH ... good luck, wish to c ya soon with lovely cute babies <3


----------



## Aein

i m on 4dpo tdy ... i msg my Dr and asked about if need to take Progesterone, as old Dr done tht before with clojid cycles... but she said 

" Cyclogest or duphaston should not be started until you have ovulated,had sex and its past four days since ovulation. Then you can start. Other way is not to take them at all till you get a positive pregnancy test. Taking these tabs on days if ovulation and sex can cause your vaginal secretions to become thick hence making it difficult for the Sperms to travel inside the birth canal to fertilize the egg "

so wt you ladies get? should i not take it and wait till for a positive test result??


----------



## TTCabundle

BABTTC- that is a very strange dream! Sounds like pre wedding nerves! Hope you have a lovely wedding! 

I've been taking metformin for a few days now and I'm starting to feel less sickly yaay, still no sign of af though -.- she sure loves to annoy me! 

Wishing everyone lots of luck and babydust xx


----------



## BABTTC123

I had forgotten about Ghin!! The babies are coming!! Woohoo!! :D
And yeah that is what I am guessing because I haven't had a dream actually stick with me so that I remember it for YEARS now. 
That's good that the side effects are going away for you :) 

More lightning this morning.. And to top it off I feel really queasy :( I want to just lie down and sleep more, but today is pay day and I absolutely need to get that check!! I guess just np breakfast for me until my tummy starts acting right.


----------



## nexis

I'm getting more anxious about my consultation tomorrow. Had a load of forms to fill in in the post today, one was a hospital snxiety and depression scale and the other is all about me, like how long have I been overweight and that. My dad was supposed to be working tomorrow as he's got a trial on at the moment, but now he's coming cos he actually asked the judge for time off :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I feel awful too lol.
Was up through the night with a bit of diarrhea and its so hard not to symptom spot at things. Cd32 here. Come on something! AF / BFP I don't mind which one! 
Can't wait to hear from gh.


----------



## BABTTC123

Nexis- I HATE filling out forms like that! I always take too long to fill them out because I add too much info lmao 

Hopeful- That sucks D: I hate when that happens! I get that every now and then from my metformin. 

Lightning has lasted all day here. So far one guy here at my trailer park was struck by lightning and taken to the hospital and another guy in Chehalis was struck when pulling into a gas station on his motorcycle. 
My friends property was struck twice that she knows of. One time blew up a tree! All over Shelton trees are being blown up from lightning and there are TONS of power outages!! It has been going none stop all day. Lucky me right? Lol 
Got my nails done with acrylic and gel today with my MOH. My fiancé got a hair cut and looks AMAZING! Went to dinner tonight with my grandma Carol and reminisced about my grandpa. Good day aside from the lightning :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Not long now babs, hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Today I have the biggest cleaning mojo! Can see the floor in my spare room where u literally couldn't walk in before! Made my bed for the first time in weeks! Have done as much as I can with a very needy bub in tow (ok I told hubby he could buy a new Xbox game if he took Jace with him to the shops n stayed at least an hour! Got soo much done :)


----------



## Aein

Ghin .. we are praying for you , waiting for update

BAB ... how your wedding preparations going on?

Nexis .. Good luck dear, hopeful this all effort will end on a positive side

woowo sound good hopeful... i always goto market and looks at games, dolls, playing things and asked my hubby, we will buy this for our baby,,okaaaaya n he said yes yes inshahAllah :D

afm, cd19 and dpo5 tdy ... after throat pain, my nose is in full flow only right one, and sides of nose are totally red even i cant forcely clean :/

tdy m feeling mensis like pain at left side more with backache, looks m going to vomit but no... and white milk like thick discharge :/


----------



## nexis

The consultation went really well :D I'm going to go for the gastric sleeve, as that's inbetween the band and the bypass. Got to give them a call on Monday to find out what dates I could have it done. Thankfully it'll be in Cheltenham rather than Bromsgrove, so it's not as far to travel, although they do offer a chauffeur driven pick up to and from the hospital!


----------



## Katerz

Oooo sounds fancy Nexis! Lol glad it went well :)


----------



## nlk

Glad your consultation went well, Nexis! You're on your way to getting approved for adoption now! :happydance:

Aein, good luck...sounds promising! Are you going to hold out, or test? I know you're only 5dpo, but I'm excited for you!

Hopeful, it's crazy how we have to buy off our OHs for help! :haha:

I got my down regging drugs in the post today! It's the most bizarre thing, to receive a package full of meds...I assumed they would just give me the prescription, and ask me to go fill it! :haha: amateur! Not long now!


----------



## nlk

ohhhhh I forgot to say, good luck for tomorrow BABS!!! Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## sugarpi24

So i took progesterone last night...and like 1/2 hr later i started feeling drunk...it was really weird...and i guess it helps to read the bottle...it causes dizziness and drowsiness! lol it was weird! guess i never noticed it before. 

Glad everything went well Nexis!!

Ghin- hope the csection went well! cant wait to see pictures of your little ones!


----------



## mumface26

Nexis im glad it went well and good luck with it all :)

happy wedding babs!

Dp has come up with a genius idea to stop me forgetting my bcp. He has used blue tack and stuck the cardboard sleeve to my box of bran flakes, so as I always eat breakfast I will never forget to take it :)
I used to sling it in my make up bag but as I hardly use make up I missed it, then I tried it in my sock drawer but it kept getting hid underneath my undies.
So the bran flakes is its new home and I havent missed it since, id love a baby but cant afford any accidents.....unfortunatly :(


----------



## Katerz

Good luck BAB hope you have a wonderful day!

Tomorrow we are doing a protest march to bring back full maternity and paediatric services to our local hospital, the alternative is travel 20miles to the next nearest!


----------



## mumface26

March on katerz and march proud!
Hope it works. Its this stupid governments fault.


----------



## Aein

cool nexis... glad your appointment went well and looks you are satisfied too

Katerz, wooow i love to be part of any March but till yet didnt get a chance :/

sugarpi, are you taking progesterone orally?? as i had taken in 2 previous cycles via vagina and had no side effect, but yes in second cycle i start spotting for 10 days from 2nd day of taking Cyclogest... and that time Dr put me on oral Duphaston :/ tht was most weird cycle of my life 50 days long :S

nIk thank you dear, i wish to do test but will wait for a week, tdy we went for grocery shopping where i check whites pharmacy but strips were finished :d my be God want me to wait n wait ... although i had one strip at home, 1 day before i tested and it was sooper light faint ... but my hopes r nt much up


----------



## nexis

Good luck BABS!


----------



## sugarpi24

Aein said:


> cool nexis... glad your appointment went well and looks you are satisfied too
> 
> Katerz, wooow i love to be part of any March but till yet didnt get a chance :/
> 
> sugarpi, are you taking progesterone orally?? as i had taken in 2 previous cycles via vagina and had no side effect, but yes in second cycle i start spotting for 10 days from 2nd day of taking Cyclogest... and that time Dr put me on oral Duphaston :/ tht was most weird cycle of my life 50 days long :S
> 
> nIk thank you dear, i wish to do test but will wait for a week, tdy we went for grocery shopping where i check whites pharmacy but strips were finished :d my be God want me to wait n wait ... although i had one strip at home, 1 day before i tested and it was sooper light faint ... but my hopes r nt much up

yes orally. i dont remember having side effects from it last time i took it...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Today is cd33 and SOMETHING was happening today. I don't know what, wether it be ovulation, pre AF symptoms, implantation. I don't know what but def something!!! Low pain on the right at first just a pressure/ throb/ tug/ pinch and under my c section scar felt firm and swollen. Only time will tell xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just went to the loo b4 bed and had a big clump of jelly like discharge when i wiped. May have been ewcm Im not sure but it was huge and sat up off the tp at least half an inch!


----------



## Aein

ohh wt it could be hopeful.... any idea


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> Glad your consultation went well, Nexis! You're on your way to getting approved for adoption now! :happydance:

Actually, the consultant said that he sees me being off all of my medications after I lose all the weight and that I should look at ttc still too. He said the symptoms of PCOS will be far reduced at a better weight too.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> ohh wt it could be hopeful.... any idea

Possibly ovulation?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Glad your consultation went well, Nexis! You're on your way to getting approved for adoption now! :happydance:
> 
> Actually, the consultant said that he sees me being off all of my medications after I lose all the weight and that I should look at ttc still too. He said the symptoms of PCOS will be far reduced at a better weight too.Click to expand...

That's amazing!!! 
What was the timeframe he gave you? 
Is that what YOU want to do?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Today I got up and thought ill do a few sit ups (just something to think about later when I want junk food!) Jace was on the floor laughing hysterically whenever I laid down next to him....then he put a plastic cup under me and it hurt like hell between my shoulder blades lol.


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Glad your consultation went well, Nexis! You're on your way to getting approved for adoption now! :happydance:
> 
> Actually, the consultant said that he sees me being off all of my medications after I lose all the weight and that I should look at ttc still too. He said the symptoms of PCOS will be far reduced at a better weight too.Click to expand...
> 
> That's amazing!!!
> What was the timeframe he gave you?
> Is that what YOU want to do?Click to expand...

He said about 12-18 months after having the op. He said its practice to look at losing 8st, but potentially it could be more. Yeah, I mean if there's the possibility that we could still ttc and have our own then that's definitely something I'd be happy to try. I thought that it'd take much longer than that so that's why I was unsure before. I'm totally committed to making this surgery work though, but it's gonna be tough to begin with. The first 4 weeks post-op I can have nothing but liquids!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Glad your consultation went well, Nexis! You're on your way to getting approved for adoption now! :happydance:
> 
> Actually, the consultant said that he sees me being off all of my medications after I lose all the weight and that I should look at ttc still too. He said the symptoms of PCOS will be far reduced at a better weight too.Click to expand...
> 
> That's amazing!!!
> What was the timeframe he gave you?
> Is that what YOU want to do?Click to expand...
> 
> He said about 12-18 months after having the op. He said its practice to look at losing 8st, but potentially it could be more. Yeah, I mean if there's the possibility that we could still ttc and have our own then that's definitely something I'd be happy to try. I thought that it'd take much longer than that so that's why I was unsure before. I'm totally committed to making this surgery work though, but it's gonna be tough to begin with. The first 4 weeks post-op I can have nothing but liquids!Click to expand...


Lol. I remember an ep of ER where they couldn't understand a guy who'd had Lapband and was on a liquid diet was not losing weight and he was putting McDonald's in the blender :) haha


----------



## Katerz

Eugh blended Micky d!? Looooovey! I'm starting slimming world when payday comes around, need to fill the cupboards with healthy food...and jelly...mmmm lovely jelly!

Did the march today, was a really good morning, around 1,000 people and lots of bumps! (Broooooody!) It's a shame the chief exec of the health trust who made all these cutbacks couldn't be bothered to turn up...he must've been out spending his 100k salary!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

More ewcm and hubby's on 12 hour dog watch shifts!


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Glad your consultation went well, Nexis! You're on your way to getting approved for adoption now! :happydance:
> 
> Actually, the consultant said that he sees me being off all of my medications after I lose all the weight and that I should look at ttc still too. He said the symptoms of PCOS will be far reduced at a better weight too.Click to expand...
> 
> That's amazing!!!
> What was the timeframe he gave you?
> Is that what YOU want to do?Click to expand...
> 
> He said about 12-18 months after having the op. He said its practice to look at losing 8st, but potentially it could be more. Yeah, I mean if there's the possibility that we could still ttc and have our own then that's definitely something I'd be happy to try. I thought that it'd take much longer than that so that's why I was unsure before. I'm totally committed to making this surgery work though, but it's gonna be tough to begin with. The first 4 weeks post-op I can have nothing but liquids!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. I remember an ep of ER where they couldn't understand a guy who'd had Lapband and was on a liquid diet was not losing weight and he was putting McDonald's in the blender :) hahaClick to expand...

One of my sisters friends actually did that.


----------



## Aein

tdy my temp dip too much at CD21 and DPO7 ... dun know if its mean to be ready for shred linings or implaatation :s


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> tdy my temp dip too much at CD21 and DPO7 ... dun know if its mean to be ready for shred linings or implaatation :s

Only time will tell :/


----------



## Aein

yes i agree hopeful, meanwhile i call DH and asked to bring test strips... as dr advised me to test 9th day past HSG shot.. so will do tomorrow , let see


----------



## hopefulfor1st

The shit has totally hit the fan here today :/ my sister was gonna move in with hubby's friend across the road just as flatmates. She kept being vague and leaving mum outta the loop anyway today she let slip to mum she couldn't be bothered moving her bed she's been sleeping in his bed "as friends" (she's 19 and he's 30) my mum went psych, he came over here going off at me cos mum abused him and I refused any part in it... He shipped Bre outta the house ASAP saying he didn't need teenage girl drama and whatever shit she's spun she's now over there with him again and he's not talking to us?! I'm guessing she didn't wanna admit it and she told him we told mum about the sleeping arrangement, he is hubby's best friend and won't talk to us... Ah what a busy day!! I told hubby I need to shed the anger my uterus just needs happy thoughts around it...


----------



## Aein

ohh must be a depressed situation hopeful :/ i hope God help them


----------



## TTCabundle

Oh no hopeful :(! Hope things get better for you soon, think happy thoughts!

I'm CD34 atm and no sign of AF! Very annoyed with her :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

TTCabundle said:


> Oh no hopeful :(! Hope things get better for you soon, think happy thoughts!
> 
> I'm CD34 atm and no sign of AF! Very annoyed with her :(

Yeah me too! Yesterday I had weird feelings in the tum and 2 days of ewcm so MAYBE I'm oving so will have to postpone my dr app just incase. (So if I did ov I'm 14dpo) but at least ill know by then. I'm gonna ask him for a progesterone test and a script for clomid if no AF and still bfn ! Lets hope he agrees!


----------



## nlk

Aein, be careful with testing. 9dpo is still quite early when you're thinking about the trigger shot. I still had it in my system at 10dpo, so be careful that what you're seeing isn't the residual hcg from that.

Hopeful, what drama! Hope it all gets cleared up soon :hugs: it sounds like you're Oing now?? make sure you BD! :thumbup:

TTCabundle, hope AF shows up soon for you! Do you normally have long cycles?


----------



## Aein

nlk yes here i agree with you, me and DH was just reading and discussing over it and he said whatever Dr told you for test after 9th day, but you should wait for at least CD28 if no AF ... because from last 3 cycles my periods are coming on 26 or 27th day .. so wait wait n just wait

we also booked ticket for home country by last of this month , to attend SIL marriage and to spend DH annual vacations with his family... m totally nt in mode to attend this marry but there's no other chance :/ sometimes we have to do which we really dont like to do


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> Aein, be careful with testing. 9dpo is still quite early when you're thinking about the trigger shot. I still had it in my system at 10dpo, so be careful that what you're seeing isn't the residual hcg from that.
> 
> Hopeful, what drama! Hope it all gets cleared up soon :hugs: it sounds like you're Oing now?? make sure you BD! :thumbup:
> 
> TTCabundle, hope AF shows up soon for you! Do you normally have long cycles?

I dtd on day 1 of ewcm (the day I had the cramps) but yest couldn't cos hubby was working 6pm-6am and Jace goes to bed at 630pm.
So hubby got home at 630am and went straight to bed exhausted (that was an hour ago and Jace was awake), Jace is getting picked up at 830 by his uncle (to go to mils for the day) and I leave for work at 910 so not sure if I should risk waking him or not for a quick one b4 work! If that was O today would prob be the last viable day for the egg. (Cramps sat, ewcm sat and sun night, it's now Monday morn)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I hope everyone is doing well :) :) :)


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> I hope everyone is doing well :) :) :)

I'm cool :) Just waiting on a call at the end of this week about the possible dates for surgery.


----------



## nlk

Hopeful, remember that sperm can live up to 7 days, so hopefully you're still in with a chance if something is happening!

Nexis, hope your date isn't too far off!

I'm waiting for AF, took my last provera yesterday...boobs are killing me! Hope she doesn't keep me waiting too long...drugs start on Wednesday!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well :) :) :)
> 
> I'm cool :) Just waiting on a call at the end of this week about the possible dates for surgery.Click to expand...


:) how will u go with getting time off work etc? No hassle there being short notice? 
Have u told the adoption agency anything?


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well :) :) :)
> 
> I'm cool :) Just waiting on a call at the end of this week about the possible dates for surgery.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :) how will u go with getting time off work etc? No hassle there being short notice?
> Have u told the adoption agency anything?Click to expand...

I'm a housewife, so no problems with time off :haha: No we haven't told them anything as its up to us to get back into contact with them depending on what we decide. We'll see how it goes :)


----------



## BABTTC123

I am finally Miss Brittany Ghramm! Wahoo!! :D
I don't have pics yet.. I am a tad bit irritated that they still haven't come but then again it has only been two days lol I must be patient... Or at least try! lol

Sooo I have realized that I can't eat very much at all lately when I am eating. It's weird because when I am hungry I get SUPER sick to my stomach and it feels like I am starving! But when I eat, I can't eat very much in one setting. I took a test yesterday but the damn thing came out invalid! No lines AT ALL on it! Ugh... It was my last test too :'( I need to buy some more today. I have my fingers crossed though that I will be lucky enough to land a bfp!! ^__^


----------



## BABTTC123

Btw... Has anyone heard from Ghin???


----------



## lace&pearls

Hello ladies! I was wondering if I could join you for a chat :coffee: none of my friends have PCOS/fertility problems so it's kind of hard to relate to them sometimes! I was wondering what your advice would be - 

I have a daughter - 18 months :) I didn't ovulate at all for about a year while trying for her. As a result didn't have periods at all either. I took clomid, 50mg didn't work, but 100 mg did :) I did 3 rounds but didn't fall pregnant then I fell pregnant naturally on a break! :cloud9:

Since having DD I have been having cycles miraculously, does this mean it's likely I am ovulating? my cycles are quite long, so i don't know if that's bad. The average is 40 but I just had one 55 days long (I was relieved I got it in the end though as I thought they'd stopped all together) but they have been as low as 33. Now OH and I are thinking about trying for a baby or NTNP sort of thing. Should I go to the doctors? or just see how things go? I'm not sure how to approach it, I don't want to get stressed/hung up on it as I think that will affect me. (I think I was more relaxed on the month I conceived as I had a lot of other things going on) ... I think losing a bit of weight as helped too so I will keep trying with that ... ? Any advice would be much appreciated :)


----------



## nlk

welcome lace! Of course you're more than welcome to join us for a chat!

Firstly, congrats on your little girl! She's gorgeous :) as you were able to fall naturally, I would probably recommend having a go at ntnp, Giving your body a chance to do it alone is good, and ntnp without the stresses of full on ttc will be good! I would probably give it a good few months until trying meds, but that's more because I'm a believer of not just shoving drugs in your body as a first attempt. I'm sure whichever you choose to do will be right for you though :thumbup:

The fact that you are having a fairly regular cycle would suggest that you might be ovulating, although remember that in a "normal" woman, with a 28 day cycle (I wish!), in 12 cycles (a year) she would only ovulate on about 9 of these. But getting your cycles back by yourself is a massive achievement, so well done!

Losing weight would definitely help...it helps your body deal with the insulin resistance often associated with pcos better, and just makes you more healthy in general. It could also help to shorten your cycle further. I know of a few people who have managed to get pregnant after having lost some weight!

Hope you get your bfp soon! In the meantime, I hope you find it helpful being in here. Everyone is so lovely :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

lace&pearls said:


> Hello ladies! I was wondering if I could join you for a chat :coffee: none of my friends have PCOS/fertility problems so it's kind of hard to relate to them sometimes! I was wondering what your advice would be -
> 
> I have a daughter - 18 months :) I didn't ovulate at all for about a year while trying for her. As a result didn't have periods at all either. I took clomid, 50mg didn't work, but 100 mg did :) I did 3 rounds but didn't fall pregnant then I fell pregnant naturally on a break! :cloud9:
> 
> Since having DD I have been having cycles miraculously, does this mean it's likely I am ovulating? my cycles are quite long, so i don't know if that's bad. The average is 40 but I just had one 55 days long (I was relieved I got it in the end though as I thought they'd stopped all together) but they have been as low as 33. Now OH and I are thinking about trying for a baby or NTNP sort of thing. Should I go to the doctors? or just see how things go? I'm not sure how to approach it, I don't want to get stressed/hung up on it as I think that will affect me. (I think I was more relaxed on the month I conceived as I had a lot of other things going on) ... I think losing a bit of weight as helped too so I will keep trying with that ... ? Any advice would be much appreciated :)

Hi Hun!
Well I guess it depends how desperate you are for it to happen lol if you can try ntnp for a while. I have been ntnp since my son was 3 months old, about a month ago I ovulated for the first time and had a chemical. It's been 36 days and I'm waiting to see if I ovulate / get AF again in the next few weeks! If it doesn't happen in 3 weeks I'm going back to the dr to discuss clomid again....I'm going early cos I'm guessing hell tell me to lose some weight first.

Also another thing to think is how well u handled clomid. I had none of the unpleasant side effects and conceived on the lowest dose...I think if I was as sick as some people get from it I wouldn't be so keen!


----------



## nexis

Welcome lace&pearls :hi:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Where's mrs b ?
Had your scan yet?


----------



## mumface26

Welcome lace! My longest cycle whilst ttc was 107 days :dohh:

Im so tired. This is my 9th day working in a row. Ive been doing extra hours so we can save for our wedding and christmas. So I have booked the next two days to chill. I will just be in my onesie,doing nothing and watching rubbish on tv :haha: although before I chill I intend on going swimming first thing in the morning.
Ive lost another 2lb which im suprised at considering I had mcdonalds twice last week and done zero exercise :smug:
Did anyone watch blackout on channel 4 last night? It was a docudrama about if terroists attacked the national grid and our electricity was cut off. it was a bit far fetched because it lasts 11 days but I think we would get aid from abroad such as food, medicines and fuel supplies.

Congrats on your marriage babs :):):)

I hope ghins ok too 
Xxx


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Welcome lace! My longest cycle whilst ttc was 107 days :dohh:
> 
> Im so tired. This is my 9th day working in a row. Ive been doing extra hours so we can save for our wedding and christmas. So I have booked the next two days to chill. I will just be in my onesie,doing nothing and watching rubbish on tv :haha: although before I chill I intend on going swimming first thing in the morning.
> Ive lost another 2lb which im suprised at considering I had mcdonalds twice last week and done zero exercise :smug:
> Did anyone watch blackout on channel 4 last night? It was a docudrama about if terroists attacked the national grid and our electricity was cut off. it was a bit far fetched because it lasts 11 days but I think we would get aid from abroad such as food, medicines and fuel supplies.
> 
> Congrats on your marriage babs :):):)
> 
> I hope ghins ok too
> Xxx

My longest cycle was 167 days :wacko:

Congrats on the weight loss :flower:


----------



## Aein

Welcome in Lace, good luck 

waiting for any update frm Ghin, i hope she might be busy with babies


----------



## Katerz

Ahhh man I missed it mumface I really need to start to schedule stuff to record when I see it!

Welcome lace :)

Aien when are you testing?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Whyyyyyyyyyy was there a thing on bedbugs on embarrassing bodies right b4 bed?!??


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Whyyyyyyyyyy was there a thing on bedbugs on embarrassing bodies right b4 bed?!??

Gross :sick:


----------



## Aein

Katerz, still m nt making my mind, if i look into previous 3 months, witch will catch me within 3 days if not, so i will test may be Fri or Sat morning :s


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Whyyyyyyyyyy was there a thing on bedbugs on embarrassing bodies right b4 bed?!??
> 
> Gross :sick:Click to expand...

I know, it was all I could think about in bed. On tv they bought 2 into a house and came back 5 weeks later, even set up a camera with night vision and a scientist slept in the bed and they came out and started crawling on her at night time :/


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Whyyyyyyyyyy was there a thing on bedbugs on embarrassing bodies right b4 bed?!??
> 
> Gross :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it was all I could think about in bed. On tv they bought 2 into a house and came back 5 weeks later, even set up a camera with night vision and a scientist slept in the bed and they came out and started crawling on her at night time :/Click to expand...

Eeeeeuuuck! Gives me the shivers!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Got an amazeballs dress for the ball Friday night! Super excited its not the typical fat girl / tummy hiding dress I'd normally pick! (Got my suck in undies lol) 
Wasn't going to buy a new dress but we were shopping today and I thought ill just check if anything nice is on the sale rack...of course I didn't get one on sale though lol it was full price argh but totally worth it! I'm excited now can't wait to wear it!


----------



## Keds195

Hi ladies was wondering if anyone could help im after some advice. I think i may have pcos but im not 100%. 
Me and dh have been ttc for almost 9 month so far been tracking for 6. But still nothing no bfp. I get regular cycles last 5 have been 27, 27, 30, 25, 29. I get a positive opk either cd 13 or cd15. And sometimes get ewcm. I am very overweight. 
I was just wondering if anyone could help i have a gp appointment on 8th oct but that seems ages away x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Keds195 said:


> Hi ladies was wondering if anyone could help im after some advice. I think i may have pcos but im not 100%.
> Me and dh have been ttc for almost 9 month so far been tracking for 6. But still nothing no bfp. I get regular cycles last 5 have been 27, 27, 30, 25, 29. I get a positive opk either cd 13 or cd15. And sometimes get ewcm. I am very overweight.
> I was just wondering if anyone could help i have a gp appointment on 8th oct but that seems ages away x


You could have Hun but the doc will have to do a blood test and ultrasound to confirm.

Do u have acne? Excess body hair? Painful / heavy periods? They can be other clues.


----------



## Keds195

I have mild acne. Always worse around af time. I have to wax my top lip but nothing too bad. I have painful periods for the first day. They knock me sick sometimes there that painful but there light. Too light i think. X


----------



## Aein

Keds, you should be a PCOSer but a blood test/US will confirm it.... as for me my cycles were quite egular no other symptom too but i have PCOS .... so better go for a checkup, good luck and praying there should be no PCOS :)

hopeful, happy shopping dear... its hard to shopping here in Riyadh and to get what excatly you wore in your home country :/ i asked my sister in Karachi to prepare my dresses for SIL's marriage coming on 19Oct ... we also booked flight for 29th Sep .. but really m nt in mood to travel :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I felt amazing in my dress in the store , come home and tried dress on and now feel like a heifer :/


----------



## Aein

hopeful ... are you sure its the same dress you tried dere :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> hopeful ... are you sure its the same dress you tried dere :D

Yes it must be the lighting in the store lol
Or trick mirrors!!


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> hopeful ... are you sure its the same dress you tried dere :D
> 
> Yes it must be the lighting in the store lol
> Or trick mirrors!!Click to expand...

I hate it when you try something on and think it looks good, then get home and you're like, wtf was I thinking :dohh: I think it's cos most shops have such bright lighting in the charging rooms, and some have tilted mirrors whereas obvs the mirrors in my house are just normal ones.


----------



## BABTTC123

So I tested this morning. BFP :/ of course.. I am late as of the 7th but then again I had a 3 week long cycle. So maybe I will just start later? idk. I hate this. 

Anyways, still no wedding pics and I am officially ticked off! Everyone that I have talked to has said that their pics came back at the latest 2 days after the wedding. I would really like to see mine!! The photographer had better be doing a damn good editing job on them for it to be taking this long! I can get a pic edited in 5 minutes! Less depending on what needs to be done. *grumbles* 

Oh and Hi to our new members! :D 

I kind of skimmed through the messages on here but didn't really get to read through everything so until I find time to sit down and actually read everything I am just going to go off of what I see last which is about the dress lol I think that the mirrors in stores are made to make you look better so that you buy their product; lighting is a factor as well as the color and layout of the changing room. BUT that doesn't mean that the dress doesn't really look good on you. We see ourselves as "uglier" than we really are and when we are in our own homes we tend to see every flaw that others would never notice or care about. Try wearing the dress for a day or ask your friends (make sure you can trust their opinion) about what they think about it. A good way to put it is that you want to find something that suits you and you want them to be the judge of it. :)


----------



## Aein

aww sad abt BFN BAB .. and i love to c ur pics plzzzzzz do share


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Babs wedding pics I wouldn't expect to see within a few weeks / I know people who've waited months! The girl who did my maternity pics said up to an hour editing each pic.

As for the dress it's a diamanté studded formal dress so don't know about wearing it for a day lol. It was $260. But I decided no matter what I wear ill feel fat anyway :/ 

Babs did u say u got a BFP?!?


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Babs wedding pics I wouldn't expect to see within a few weeks / I know people who've waited months! The girl who did my maternity pics said up to an hour editing each pic.
> 
> As for the dress it's a diamanté studded formal dress so don't know about wearing it for a day lol. It was $260. But I decided no matter what I wear ill feel fat anyway :/
> 
> Babs did u say u got a BFP?!?

I thought that too, but I'm assuming she meant BFN seeing as she wasn't jumping for joy lol


----------



## BABTTC123

LOL! Whoops! I meant BFN!! 
Yeah I am sure that I would have been MUCH more excited if I was bfp lol 
And yeah that would make it a bit difficult then to try the dress out and become more comfortable wearing it... You can still have your friends come over and see what they say?

Aein I will share the pics as soon as they come! I am having a super hard time being patient though #_#


----------



## mumface26

Yes the shops have differnt mirrors, lighting and music to influence your buying. Personally I hate shopping in River Island, they play loud music so I end up shouting "Do you like these jeans?" when I'm out with DP. 
Jeans are difficult for me to buy, when I was in school and college I could easily by jeans off the market for like £10, have my mum turn them up so they are not too long and they would fit perfect. These days I find it hard to choose and simple pair of jeans. I did mannage to buy some a few weeks back from Asda, just some bootcut indigo ones for £10, looked fab in the shops changing rooms but somehow I dont like them anymore.

Im going out on Saturday night to an all you can eat buffet (Red Hot Buffet) then drinks. Im wearing my pencil dress which is black pencil skirt but with a coral coloured loose fitting top kwim? I wore it for night do at dp uncles wedding when I was 8pound heavier. So i got giddy trying it on last night only to find even after 8lb loss i still dont look fab in it, so my secret pull me in undies are coming out :haha:
Post a pic of your dress Hopeful I wanna see!


----------



## mumface26

Keds195 said:


> Hi ladies was wondering if anyone could help im after some advice. I think i may have pcos but im not 100%.
> Me and dh have been ttc for almost 9 month so far been tracking for 6. But still nothing no bfp. I get regular cycles last 5 have been 27, 27, 30, 25, 29. I get a positive opk either cd 13 or cd15. And sometimes get ewcm. I am very overweight.
> I was just wondering if anyone could help i have a gp appointment on 8th oct but that seems ages away x

Its hard to say, considering you seem to have regular cycles and get positive opks I would say no to pcos. Ask for the tests such as bloods and ultrasounds.
TTC is an odd thing, theres a statistic which says if 100 women were TTC then 20 would be pregnant in 12months. Also the egg is only alive for like 12 hours so timing is crucial to catch the egg.


----------



## Katerz

I was going through some old pics on Facebook where I was sooo much smaller! I'm gonna print them and stick them up on my fridge for inspiration! 

I hate clothes shopping! I haven't been in sooooo long!

It took me forever to edit a wedding shoot I did...that's when I decided I won't do another!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Yes the shops have differnt mirrors, lighting and music to influence your buying. Personally I hate shopping in River Island, they play loud music so I end up shouting "Do you like these jeans?" when I'm out with DP.
> Jeans are difficult for me to buy, when I was in school and college I could easily by jeans off the market for like £10, have my mum turn them up so they are not too long and they would fit perfect. These days I find it hard to choose and simple pair of jeans. I did mannage to buy some a few weeks back from Asda, just some bootcut indigo ones for £10, looked fab in the shops changing rooms but somehow I dont like them anymore.
> 
> Im going out on Saturday night to an all you can eat buffet (Red Hot Buffet) then drinks. Im wearing my pencil dress which is black pencil skirt but with a coral coloured loose fitting top kwim? I wore it for night do at dp uncles wedding when I was 8pound heavier. So i got giddy trying it on last night only to find even after 8lb loss i still dont look fab in it, so my secret pull me in undies are coming out :haha:
> Post a pic of your dress Hopeful I wanna see!

Your dress sounds lush. We've got a red hot world buffet in Cardiff. My sister has been and said it was amazing, still trying to work on DH to get him to take me lol. I love clothes shopping, but my bank account does not :haha: I could (and have) spend a fortune in New Look. I like that they have a plus size section but its still all fashionable stuff, rather than just fat people frumpy clothes.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I will post a pic tomoz when I've got my hair n make up done :) I've got suck in undies too lol, and a good new bra! Still have to go out in morning and get some new shoes as all my heels are pre-pregnancy heels and don't fit :/ got hubby a new suit today and spent my dinner break getting my brows waxed!


----------



## mumface26

Yes I love new look too but my bank doesnt. Its always when I have no money I see clothes I really want, then when.i have money I see nothing :dohh:
Im ared hot buffett virgin and ive been told by my sis "you must try the sushi" never tried it, raw fish doesnt get my mouth watering.
I have a 'thinspiration' photo of me in a bikini aged 18. I did have a bit if a belly, just a little pouch though but looked good. Its in tue biscuit drawer so it looks at me and says dont even think about it!
I will try and upload it if ican get my scanner to work.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My dress is very fitted but shows the curves :)

Here it is

https://s18.postimg.org/vaopaktl5/image.jpg

https://s18.postimg.org/d6lopxvwp/image.jpg


image url


----------



## Aein

woow i like dis hopeful and i want this


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Yes I love new look too but my bank doesnt. Its always when I have no money I see clothes I really want, then when.i have money I see nothing :dohh:
> Im ared hot buffett virgin and ive been told by my sis "you must try the sushi" never tried it, raw fish doesnt get my mouth watering.
> I have a 'thinspiration' photo of me in a bikini aged 18. I did have a bit if a belly, just a little pouch though but looked good. Its in tue biscuit drawer so it looks at me and says dont even think about it!
> I will try and upload it if ican get my scanner to work.

I absolutely love sushi :D



hopefulfor1st said:


> My dress is very fitted but shows the curves :)
> 
> Here it is
> 
> https://s18.postimg.org/vaopaktl5/image.jpg
> 
> https://s18.postimg.org/d6lopxvwp/image.jpg
> 
> 
> image url

That's stunning!


----------



## Bellybump89

Can I join you guys? 
I have IR Pcos.. I was diagnosed at 19 and I'm 24 now
It took 16 months to conceive my first with the month I conceived i used vitex, prenatal, and preseed.

Fast forward to now DD is a year and we've Been trying for 8 months. I just started metformin last week and currently supposed to be upping my dosage to 1000 a day and then next week 1500 until I get to 2000. 

Then three months from now I will start clomid! I would really like a friend on here that can relate.. No one in my hometown has pcos that I know of. They are all young and having babies left and right lol


----------



## Katerz

Love the dress hopeful sooo sparkly!

Welcome bellybump! Lots of new faces :) yeyo


----------



## Bellybump89

Thanks! I really wish I had the option to change my username.. I made this one out of the blue and now I hate it. You guys can call me Cat if you want. That's my nickname


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lovely dress hopeful 

Just popping in to let you know 12 week scan went well, the pics are blurry it baby is well

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/20130911_100150_zps3112d13c.jpg


----------



## BABTTC123

Aww Mrs. B!! Thanks for sharing!!!! 

And welcome Cat!! :)

Hopeful your dress is stunning!!

My hubby and I decided to begin a baby names list last night. So far we have 5 full names for boys and 3 full names for girls. I figured that this would get him a bit more excited about TTC and it seemed to be working last night because he was finding tons of names!! 
I want to try getting something for him to increase sperm survival rate or just increase his sperm count. Is there anything that I don't need a prescription for that we can get?


----------



## Katerz

You can get vitamins for men who are TTC I don't know about the affect they have on counts or anything? Hubs took them but I have noooo idea if they helped with his reduced motility.

Welllllll 25 days until I go back to work :( bad times


----------



## BABTTC123

Work is eviiiilllll! I need a LONG break from it!

What were the names of the vitamins?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi cat, we already have some kats here!! 
I can't change my name either lol, but if I did no one would know me!!
My 8 month old (today) was a clomid bub and I've recently started metformin. If nothing changes ill be going to clomid again!

And babs- another thread I was reading on here a while ago asked about things that increase sperm lquality and someone said ivf clinics use something called SPERMMAX or SPERMAX? Ill try find post.


----------



## nexis

Welcome bellybump89/Cat :hi: I'm also Kat, and I'm on metformin too :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

BABSTTC

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2001671-sperm-sample-results-2.html


----------



## Katerz

Bab we used these https://www.sanatogenpregnancy.co.uk/en/sanatogen-pregnancy-range/sanatogen-for-couples/

But there are a load of different brands about.


----------



## BABTTC123

Okay I am looking into now :) thank you to all of you!!


----------



## Aein

Welcome Cat ... and good luck ahead

BAB... my DH is with low motility of sperm, Dr prescribed him, vitamins + Zinc too this time aside of this he was taken Proveron .... so far he didnt go for test and i dun have any improvement or not :/

i tested tdy and it was as i expecting .... tdy having backache too ... looks as with is very near to catch me :( ... we both just argue... we are moving Pak for his sister marriage, he said to start tht zinc tablets which dr prescribed him in Aug and he didnt start them ... and i said big NO ... i said him i dun wanna stay in Pak without him, in any case if i got BFP SO WHAT?? and he saying you dont talk like this, we will continue our try :( what should i do ... 5th round of clomid ended .... my all tests okay... so what i do :(


----------



## Aein

i think i can see a very faint line ,,, its little aside from dark one.... dun know it is or nt... trying to catch pic but its very faint so nt visible :S


----------



## Katerz

Fingers doubly crossed for you Aein and toes!


----------



## Aein

let see Katerz, my hopes are not so up ..... as my feeling too much backache and feeling like AF is coming soon :S


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein if u post pic I can edit for u to tweak pic out :) 
On my way home from ball.a Met young girl named Mary. She told me how she'd love to have kids but she hasn't had a period since year 8 and doesn't think she can, that her doc told her just take the pill 
As she's been hospitalized for one sided pain. I gave her all the info she needed!!!


----------



## Aein

yaay i just saw your post hopeful, here its weekend tdy, ok m gonna take pic and post


----------



## Aein

Hopeful here it is ... :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20130913_006.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5









WP_20130913_007.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6









WP_20130913_005.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nlk

Babs, I got my OH some ttc supplements to help with his sperm quality, and it really worked. Here it is called wellman, but you will have your own brand I'm sure :) as long as it contains things like zinc, you should be fine. It should also be aimed at men ttc. Also, I got him taking an omega3 supplement, which is meant to help with quality. It definitely did, so well worth a go!

Cat, welcome :wave: it's nice to have someone to share all of this with :flower: if you really want to change your username, I think you can message one of the mods, explaining why you want to change it, and they can authorise it for you?

Hopeful, gorgeous dress! Can't wait to see a picture of you all dressed up! :happydance:

Katerz, can't believe how quick your maternity leave has gone :( who will be looking after LO when you go back?

Aein, I have everything crossed for you that this is your bfp!! I can't really tell from the picture, it's a bit blurry...can you take one that's a bit closer? Might be easier to see!

Day two of down-regging today...not feeling too bad. Feeling a little sick, but I think that's the metformin. Being on the bcp isn't too bad...yet! I'm sure I will feel differently soon :haha:


----------



## Aein

try to capture another :/ but i felt its really very very faint, tht with naked eye have to look for it
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0756.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Katerz

NLK my mum will have her on the Mondays (she is very excited and has big plans!) hubs will have her on tues and wed as he works weekends so gets two days off during the week. I'm only doing 3 days a week so I will have her the other 4 days. My maternity pay doesn't finish until December but I have to go back this early as we are struggling on SMP. It will alllllll be worth it. :)


----------



## nlk

Ahh that sounds good katerz! It will be nice for her to get to spend one on one time with other people in the family!

Aein, I *think* I can see something very faint when I tilt my screen, but I can't really tell...I can see it more at the top of the test window, rather than all the way through, iykwim? Really hope it's the start of something, though! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Aein

CD26 and 11DPO .... if there's nuthing so tomorrow i'll get the witch :S ... if no so i must wait for next 5 day at least for another test


----------



## BABTTC123

Aein my fingers are crossed for you :) though don't be discouraged if it isn't because I have heard stories about people getting a bfp while taking a break from clomid so who knows, maybe your body will surprise you ^_^

Nlk Thanks for the info! I started looking up what was needed to help him and if I could buy it alone since all of the sperm quality enhancing pills they have available are at least $50 for a container!! If I am paying that much of will be prescription strength! Lol but who knows.. I still haven't had AF so I am going to give it another week and then take a test. If it is still nothing, then I will start seeking out the supplements that he needs.


----------



## nlk

omega 3 you can definitely buy separately...the other stuff, I think there's so many different things it's not going to be worth buying them separately. I think in the US you can get FertilAid?


----------



## BABTTC123

It isn't bad for the one for men and women.. I will probably give it a try then :) that way I am getting some extra treatment as well! I can't wait until the hubby gets a job at the hospital!! All that is left is the drug test and then we will FINALLY have medical and can take advantage of their women's health and fertility clinic!!


----------



## Bellybump89

Thanks everybody! FXed for you aein that AF stays away for 9 months !


----------



## lace&pearls

nlk said:


> welcome lace! Of course you're more than welcome to join us for a chat!
> 
> Firstly, congrats on your little girl! She's gorgeous :) as you were able to fall naturally, I would probably recommend having a go at ntnp, Giving your body a chance to do it alone is good, and ntnp without the stresses of full on ttc will be good! I would probably give it a good few months until trying meds, but that's more because I'm a believer of not just shoving drugs in your body as a first attempt. I'm sure whichever you choose to do will be right for you though :thumbup:
> 
> The fact that you are having a fairly regular cycle would suggest that you might be ovulating, although remember that in a "normal" woman, with a 28 day cycle (I wish!), in 12 cycles (a year) she would only ovulate on about 9 of these. But getting your cycles back by yourself is a massive achievement, so well done!
> 
> Losing weight would definitely help...it helps your body deal with the insulin resistance often associated with pcos better, and just makes you more healthy in general. It could also help to shorten your cycle further. I know of a few people who have managed to get pregnant after having lost some weight!
> 
> Hope you get your bfp soon! In the meantime, I hope you find it helpful being in here. Everyone is so lovely :flower:

Thank You all so much for your warm welcome! :) sorry I've had a crazy few days my brother moved to new Zealand 8 months age and surprised us with a visit on Tuesday morning! he's staying with us so I've not really been on the laptop much. 
I didn't know that about even "normal" (lol) women only ovulating 9/12 times a year... interesting! I was thinking along the same lines though, maybe leaving it until next year just to see how things go... I just hope I can be cool about it all and not over think it too much you know. I'm very lucky to have Hollie x


----------



## lace&pearls

hopefulfor1st - sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs: 

did clomid make you poorly? x

I don't remember it making me ill xxx I have a bad memory though :S 

When I first began trying I came off the pill In January 2010 and didn't have a period until September which was only because of provera :( so I kind of feel like I should ttc/ntnp while I'm hopefully ovulating as I'm worried it will all stop again one day :wacko: x I just gotta tell myself to be cool! lol, I'm learning to drive (which worries me slightly as I feel I should learn first but then I don't want to look back and think I wish I'd tried sooner!) and my instructor is always saying I worry about things that *might* happen... :-/


----------



## Aein

its 11:30pm here, have done dinner 3hrs before... now i was just craving to ate sumthing sour/spicy... and here i goes into kitchen and make these spicy DAHI BARAY ..... ehhhhh
 



Attached Files:







WP_20130913_008.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nlk

lace&pearls said:


> hopefulfor1st - sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs:
> 
> did clomid make you poorly? x
> 
> I don't remember it making me ill xxx I have a bad memory though :S
> 
> When I first began trying I came off the pill In January 2010 and didn't have a period until September which was only because of provera :( so I kind of feel like I should ttc/ntnp while I'm hopefully ovulating as I'm worried it will all stop again one day :wacko: x I just gotta tell myself to be cool! lol, I'm learning to drive (which worries me slightly as I feel I should learn first but then I don't want to look back and think I wish I'd tried sooner!) and my instructor is always saying I worry about things that *might* happen... :-/

clomid made me ill :( just hot flashes, all the time. It took a good 4 months or so after coming off it for the hot flushes to stop as well!!


----------



## Aein

literally clomid went well with my body i didnt felt much hot flashes, but one thing i felt my vision is some blurr... tdy i was saying hubby after this 100mg dose, sumtimes i felt things got blurr....


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So much to catch up on !

Lace & pearls, clomid was really good to me I had no real ill effects from it. I know everyone is different on it though. 

Aein, this Is the pic reversed I think maybe the start of a line? If so it will be much more obvious in a few days! 
https://s22.postimg.org/ntvsymgdt/image.jpg
how to screenshot on windows


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Some pics of from last night (inc a terrible bathroom selfie!) I kept saying to hubby "there is a fat girl in all my photos!" Ah I've gained 10kg/ 22 pounds since stopping breast feeding. 

https://s16.postimg.org/6gziytd45/image.jpg

https://s16.postimg.org/qabmriqhx/image.jpg


free screenshot software


----------



## BABTTC123

You still look GREAT hopeful!! The dress looks amazing on you :) 
I am nervous and excited to see how I look in my wedding pics... I weighed 210 that day and refused to eat very much at all until after the ceremony. It helped that I didn't have an appetite anyways and wasn't feeling too well. My upset stomach has gotten better but is still pretty queasy at times.


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> Some pics of from last night (inc a terrible bathroom selfie!) I kept saying to hubby "there is a fat girl in all my photos!" Ah I've gained 10kg/ 22 pounds since stopping breast feeding.
> 
> https://s16.postimg.org/6gziytd45/image.jpg
> 
> https://s16.postimg.org/qabmriqhx/image.jpg
> 
> 
> free screenshot software


You look gorgeous! Don't be so hard on your self. I wish I looked as pretty as you! Love the dress too


----------



## Aein

mashAllah you are luking gorgeoush with stunning look, i love ur dress really

i'll try to figure out my first anniv pics ... first time i made maxy for tht day but only in front of hubby, we dun wear these dresses in all gatherings


----------



## Aein

thank you so much hopeful, i m still looking into it , lets wait for some days , Witch or sumthing else  

if i look into bbt, my temp lines are still above coverline and yesterday night i thought no sleep here tdy if witch is coming tomorrow, but very appositely i take a very sound sleep


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Fingers crossed for you aein.
Of I don't get AF or BFP soon ill be returning to dr again at end of month.


----------



## Aein

& if AF came here, i will talk with Dr wt to do next as husband is nt ready for his test :S 
and its useless if we dun know he's getting any improvemenet or nt

sometimes i get offend why he do too much care of me, my every test every medicine he take care and make perfect but when his turn he just go behind :( what i do


----------



## Aein

Flowers in the Attic.... just finished watching this movie, worth seeing , cruelity of a Mother and Grandmother :/


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful you look beautiful and that dress is stunning :):)
my scanner wouldnt work so I wasnt able to scan my slim pics :( but you get the jist.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Fml!!!

Worlds longest 2ww, at first I thought I oved cd10, then cd21 had ewcm and thought oh well i mustnt have oved early and i am now, then just when I thought I was nearing the end of my tww cd33 brought cramps and BUCKETLOADS of ewcm, fading off til cd35, cd40 today and I'm like hooray again, nearly out of the tww...go for a shower and what do I find? Ewcm. Seriously!!! So this is the 4th time I'm having signs of ov. Mannnnnn this is frustrating, it's a never ending 2 week wait as I keep thinking I'm ovulating weekly!!


----------



## Aein

Ohhh Gosh! sumtimes we cant believe what our bodies does hopeful, GL


----------



## BABTTC123

Heck, if you are having OV signs then getting busy!! :D even if they are false I wouldn't chance the opportunity! 

Took another test this morning.. Bfn again :/


----------



## mumface26

With pcos we are always trying to ovulate, or so I heard. I remember having an episode like that once where I was dry one day and soaked the next :/ the combined pill seems to keep me in between.

Diet wasnt done today. I was working overtime so had a mcdonalds breakfast, a sausage roll for lunch and im on my 3rd pack of crisp. Going to all you can eat tonight so no point in dieting today :)
Had to get ready in work and im sat in the break area waiting for them to finish work and the lure of the vending machine is too much.......*inserts £1 for 4th bag of crisps*


----------



## Katerz

My nan is sick :( her skin cancer has returned and there is something else going on that the drs aren't sure of. I think we are looking at the beginning of the end. My sister is upset as my nan may not be around when her LO is born :( sucks.


----------



## Aein

awww sad to hear about Katerz... dont be sad and left everything on God, he is gonna settle everything, praying for health and sound recovery of your Nan


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So sorry to hear that katerz, thinking of u.

Cd41 here and possibly 8dpo (well potential o) 
Now for the Symptom spotting.... Acid reflux this afternoon, a "let down" feeling in nipples when changing tonight, watery discharge. 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Aein

and here m at end of 13DPO ... feelings with crampy pain same like AF is coming n coming 
lolz yesterday husband was saying you are daily saying me this, mensis are here :D

m feeling too much creamy thick mucus yesterday and today also


----------



## nlk

Aein, I think a lot of people feel like AF is about to arrive in early pregnancy, so it could still be either! Are you going to test again? You're not out yet! :hugs:

Feeling a bit sicky recently...I think it must be the drugs! Probably the metformin? :shrug: did anyone else feel nauseous on it?


----------



## Aein

nIk, waiting till 2 days if no AF so will go for another test perhaps on 16DPO ... 

Met and Clomid both goes well with me without any side effect


----------



## sugarpi24

I think im getting a cold :/ its been really hot one day and cold the next i think thats why. GR! Getting bills paid off which is exciting...been working TONS of overtime. This coming friday is my best friends reception! Told hubby only 22 more weeks of overtime....so here in about 5-7 months we should be starting the process of IVF. SUPER excited! Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## BABTTC123

I am sorry to hear that Katerz *hug* things will work out for what is best for her. We all can't escape our calling to Heaven but we can pray that God delays it for another time <3

Hopeful, I get sick from my metformin occasionally. My recent bout of morning sickness symptoms I have linked to metformin so it will be hard for me, if I get pg, to tell if I am having symptoms of pregnancy or if it is just metformin making me sick. 

So yesterday it SEEMED like I was starting AF, you know the usual brownish blood that comes before the real stuff. Well I put a tamp in and did my thing but when I went to change it it was completely dry! So I am either looking at yet another finicky AF arrival or potential implantation bleeding! To be honest, I don't feel like AF is starting soon at all so I am paranoid that if it is then I might be caught off guard when I am out and about D:


----------



## Katerz

Stay away from my PCOS ladies, AF's! You are not welcome!

I have a good vibe about BFP's at the moment.


----------



## Aein

i'm with you Katerz ... AF you have to get away else we will destroy u 

Good luck Sugarpi, i hope days will pass soon and your process will be started :)


----------



## Bellybump89

I'm so sorry to hear that katerz <3 my grams passed away from breast cancer it was so hard to watch her go through everything.. :hugs: i hope the doctor wrong


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sugarpi how exciting! Have u been to see if there's a waiting list u should be on to get through this time? 

Babs remember tampons aren't to be used during preg so if u suspect its implantation don't use them for a few days to be sure.

NLK I only felt ill from the met for a few days, it was actually pretty good to me! 

Aein, fxed for you that AF stays away!


----------



## BABTTC123

Woops! I think I mixed every one up earlier with the metformin thing lol that's what I get for using a phone and not paying attention haha and I know that is why I took it out and left it put last night. We will see what happens in the next few days.


----------



## sugarpi24

hopefulfor1st said:


> Sugarpi how exciting! Have u been to see if there's a waiting list u should be on to get through this time?
> 
> Babs remember tampons aren't to be used during preg so if u suspect its implantation don't use them for a few days to be sure.
> 
> NLK I only felt ill from the met for a few days, it was actually pretty good to me!
> 
> Aein, fxed for you that AF stays away!

No I didn't know was a waiting list....I think as soon as I have the money (loan) we start the process.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Sugarpi how exciting! Have u been to see if there's a waiting list u should be on to get through this time?
> 
> Babs remember tampons aren't to be used during preg so if u suspect its implantation don't use them for a few days to be sure.
> 
> NLK I only felt ill from the met for a few days, it was actually pretty good to me!
> 
> Aein, fxed for you that AF stays away!
> 
> No I didn't know was a waiting list....I think as soon as I have the money (loan) we start the process.Click to expand...


Oh I don't know It's just a lot of women in ttc section ive been talking to have been saying they have to wait 12-18 months for their ivf. Maybe that's for a free round or something though.


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope so!!! Cuz I don't want to wait any longer lol I was worried with my weight they wouldn't do IVF...but maybe I was wrong...I hope! Thanks hopeful though that's another question ill have when I call :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hopefully if your paying it shouldn't be an issue! Don't u get a free round though ? I thought everyone over there got 1 free?


----------



## sugarpi24

Nope :( we are going to try and go through the program Attain...and we will see what we get approved for and go from there. I wish I got a free round!


----------



## Aein

Thanks Hopeful, 2 days up and no AF here, my temp some down tdy ... and now m feeling some hot flashed may be fever coming :/

rightnow m feeling sad because of 2 news ... one of my cousin he got a baby boy, but tht baby is suffering from a blood infection, his ammonia level is 563 and normal range is 123 :/

please pray for this baby sound health... still no treatment started


----------



## Bellybump89

Sending Prayers your way! I hope everything turns out ok


----------



## BABTTC123

Praying for him!!
Do they know how the infection started??


----------



## nexis

My op has been booked for November 2nd. Ended up changing my mind and going for the band instead of the sleeve as I didn't like the idea that it can't be reversed.


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> My op has been booked for November 2nd. Ended up changing my mind and going for the band instead of the sleeve as I didn't like the idea that it can't be reversed.

Are you nervous and do you need to lose weight before the opperation?
Keep us updated with your recovery and progress :thumbup:


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> Thanks Hopeful, 2 days up and no AF here, my temp some down tdy ... and now m feeling some hot flashed may be fever coming :/
> 
> rightnow m feeling sad because of 2 news ... one of my cousin he got a baby boy, but tht baby is suffering from a blood infection, his ammonia level is 563 and normal range is 123 :/
> 
> please pray for this baby sound health... still no treatment started

I hope they find a cure for him. I hope all is well


----------



## Aein

BABTTC123 said:


> Praying for him!!
> Do they know how the infection started??

no they dun know, even 3 yrs before they lost their baby girl after 20 days of her birth with same disorder... but she was with range above 2000 and he is with 568, just because mother was treated, taking inj during whole pregnancy... all depends on his blood report , may be day after tomorrow :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Aein

nexis said:


> My op has been booked for November 2nd. Ended up changing my mind and going for the band instead of the sleeve as I didn't like the idea that it can't be reversed.

GL nexis :thumbup::flower: ....

i'll be away from 29Sep till Nov start ... coz of going to home country with hubby on annual vacations, then eid festival and then SIL's marriage ... full hectic routine


----------



## Aein

so here spotting started and m sure witch will start with full flush in some hours :/
one more Clomid cycle, unsuccessful

I talked with Dr and she better you are going on vacations, take some rest and start husband vitamins again, and try he do retest ... let seee , for my side m ok for rest... but for his test, m 3% sure


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> My op has been booked for November 2nd. Ended up changing my mind and going for the band instead of the sleeve as I didn't like the idea that it can't be reversed.
> 
> Are you nervous and do you need to lose weight before the opperation?
> Keep us updated with your recovery and progress :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm a bit nervous at the moment, I'm sure that'll get worse as it gets nearer. I don't need to lose any before hand but I have to do a liquid diet for 2 weeks before the op to shrink my liver so that it doesn't get in the way while they fit the band, so obviously I'm bound to lose some weight from doing that. For the 4 weeks after I have to do a liquid diet and then from week 4 to week 8 only mushy food. The weight loss with the band on average is 40-50% of excess weight but obvs everyone's different so they said it could well be more. Even 50% would be 5 stone so that'd be a good start :haha:


----------



## LaurenM.

Hey ladies. I asked this in a different thread but there were no responses. Has anyone used lupron as a trigger? I'm supposed to this cycle and I'm only supposed to use 5 units. I was using that every day in my old cycles. What was your dosage for trigger if you used it?


----------



## Aein

WC Lauren,

i used Tignoyl and Choromion only as a trigger and direct 5000iu in a day


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Got a doctors appointment booked for the 25th to discuss ttc / clomid! I'm hoping it goes smoothly and I leave with a script! 
The time I THINK I may have oved is between the 7th and 9th of this month so by the 25th ill know for sure if I did.


----------



## lace&pearls

hopefulfor1st - you looked beautiful in your pics!! love your dress, and hair do.

I was also wondering about EWCM I seem to get it on/off throughout my cycle too, I got it yday which is way too early in cycle for me to Ov. I wondered if tit was a PCOS thing. xxx


----------



## Aein

Hopeful, Good luck dear, i am sure you will get your script in hand :)


----------



## BABTTC123

So has anyone heard that Benadryl helps to ease the negative effects of metformin??


----------



## Buttercup84

lace&pearls I get ewcm at random times during my cycle when I know i'm more than likely not close to oving, like today! I remember reading that it can be a PCOS symptom as your body 'gears up' to ov then doesn't so kind of a false alarm I guess, stupid bodies messing with our heads :wacko:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah I thought this ladies but it was HEAPS of ewcm and usually I'm like is it? Isn't it? But there was NO mistaking this! Plus I had mild cramps and swelling in my abdomen on that day so I guess we'll see- but yeah it was probably nothing!


----------



## BABTTC123

So I officially hate my body. Still no AF and no bfp. My body has began rejecting the metformin again but I am trying to stick to it and hope it stops. I am pretty sure that I have a cold now as well. I am completely exhausted and feel like crud. I wish I could sleep but my mind wont let me :/


----------



## sugarpi24

I have a full blown cold now :( probably due to the sudden weather change (good ol' Indiana! ) I reallly hope its gone by Friday...taking the day off work to go to my best friends reception. Then most likely working Saturday. We have been working 10hr days 6-7 days a week so we can get this debt gone and start the process. Tonight I believe is my last dose of progesterone. So we will see if AF really starts...if so I need to call the doctor to find out when I take the next dose of progesterone to make sure I have my period next cycle!! 

Lauren I always used ovidrel or hsg to trigger. Never used Lupron. 

Hooeful-hope that means you reallly ovulated!! :) good luck!

Babs-hope the cold is just a false alarm and goes away! 

Everyone else good luck!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

One week til my appointment I just rang my doc cos I was scared I'd get there and he'd say no clomid as I'm too overweight or it's too soon post c section or something, or cos I actually ovulated myself recently...
So I just rang him and said just letting you know I'm coming in for this next week incase you need to refer to Steve at all first (his friend who's a fertility spec he normally talks to if I need something) and he said no its pretty straight forward I just need to give u a script don't I? You know what to do with it. 
Pretty stoked :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayyy!! Hopeful! Hope clomid works for you!! I'm over weight and my doctor still tried clomid and all these other treatments. I was afraid they would turn me away too! I'm still wondering if they will with IVF....but we will see.:/ but good luck!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I hope they don't sugarpi like your paying for it! My bmi is lingering around 35 which Is what I was worried about.


----------



## BABTTC123

I just checked mine and it is 33 :'( I remember when I was in the mid 20's... Sugarpi, they should still go ahead with the ivf, just as hopeful had said, you are paying for it! Though it doesn't hurt to shed any extra lbs before hand since pregnancy usually causes women to gain more.. 
Hopeful, have you been trying any diets? I found my fertility foods diet book, again, so when I get home I will look through it and see if I can find helpful meals to share :) I am hoping to start it soon! It helps having my own place now and having plenty of cook and baking ware.


----------



## sugarpi24

With my conditions (pcos and thyroid) its very hard to shed pounds...but also I gotta get my mind set! :/ I feel like we are getting no where with this debt sometimes...(when really we are)...but it seems like once we get ahead something comes up...like we are paying off these credit cards and hospital bill so our bills wont be as big...but then we found out our life insurance is going up...and then found out our water bill might be tripling :/ sucks! I keep looking at the notebook I'm keeping on our debt and such and hoping that money will just pop out of no where and pay it all :( 

But I gotta keep thinking we will get there!!! In about 22 more weeks we will have it!! Plus here soon we will be putting on a new roof and replacing the rotten wood. Plus putting in a couple new windows!! Super excited about that!! Our roof had leaked since we've moved in :/ it'll be nice when we get it fixed!


----------



## BABTTC123

Wewt!! I hope that things go by fast for ya sugarpi! I need to start working on my debt too :( I am thinking about asking the hospitals if they will settle even though it takes a bad hit on my credit score..


----------



## sugarpi24

Debt sucks :( when ppl say "money doesn't buy happiness...no but it sure makes things easier" :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Exactly :/ and in our cases we all want a baby and in order to get one we have to pay for expensive fertility treatments and what will make us happy is to have a baby. So there for, money buys happiness.


----------



## sugarpi24

Exactly! ;)


----------



## Katerz

I hate money! It's the reason hubs and I fight mostly, raaaagh!


----------



## BABTTC123

So does anyone have any awesome news to share??
Personally, I am really wanting to hear from Ghin and see some super cute pics :D 
I'm guessing that she is tied up with the little ones and hasn't had much time to get on but I would love to hear from her and know how things are going!


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh! and speaking of pics. My wedding pics STILL haven't come >:c


----------



## hopefulfor1st

What is it with this ewcm it's become clockwork, every 12 days!


----------



## Katerz

No news here, LO is commando crawling around the house so I've gained eyes in the back of my head!


----------



## mumface26

I hate money too! Ive worked loads of extra hours so dp worked out my next wage on a tax calculator and im going to be taxed and ni'd almost half of my extra earnings :grrr: it makes me think why am.i bothering doing like 40 extra hours a month when im only seeing a fraction of it?? No wonder people go on a tax fiddle, dont blame them! 
And sugarpi is right, money doesnt buy happiness but it makes life easier. 
2 more weeks then im off work for a week of rest! Im having loads of sleep ins and when I sleep in I bloody well sleep in :):) im talking about not getting up til 1pm :haha:

Im a GTA5 widow, dp got his mits on a copy from lovefilm and we havent had a real conversation since tuesday morning before work :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Good luck with the appointment hopeful! A bfp by xmas no doubt!
Maybe because in the us and aus you pay for healthcare but in the uk we get it free so thays prob why we get told to lose weight before clomid is given. Nexis is having her biatric surgery privately and is paying so no need to diet but if you go down the free nhs route she would prob have to lose a few stone before hand.
See, money makes things easier, sad really but true.

Homework for the weekend......complete my job application. Its an internal vacancy for monitoring calls, its for 4 months to cover christmas and a pay grade up from me. I applied for it a few years back but I didnt get it. Fx this time!


----------



## Katerz

Fingers crossed mumface! 

On the subject of applications I have decided to study with the open Uni, I've not decided what yet but I have until feb to decide as I have just missed the October admissions. I should also get financial aid as my income has dropped, yay!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz, in the last fortnight I've got a crawler too! What's commando crawling though?! He is really giving the dog a hard time lol. And he's pulling up on the lounge up on his knees too.

Mumface, I'm also a gta5 widow....was hubs bday today and he rung in sick to play it all day. Every 2nd sale I put through at work was for it and Australia has just passed the r18 rating (we only had m15 before so games had to be slightly censored to be sold) so I had sooooo many kids try buy it and I ask for their ID and they go to get it and never come back lol, or kids with parents come up and I say to the parents do u know this is r18+ and then they say no lol. I know it's mean that I get a kick out of it!!


----------



## Katerz

I'm glad we can't afford GTA at the mo! I'm already a football widow! That's funny about the under 18's though! You ruined their day lololol.

Hopeful she is not crawling with all fours just yet, best way I can describe commando crawl is she is crawling with her arms and her legs kinda follow behind like a soldier crawling, but not on her knees...if that makes sense?! She keeps finding bits and bobs that have fallen under furniture!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jace takes a few little moves forward, then falls on his tummy and goes AHHHHAHHHAHHHH while flapping his arms and legs lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

8 months old and I can't believe what a little character he's become!! 
The 2nd pic is my favorite photo it's my screensaver. 

https://s7.postimg.org/ts00rts63/image.jpg

https://s7.postimg.org/s01zzt2hn/image.jpg

https://s7.postimg.org/ug3tdnkkb/image.jpg

https://s7.postimg.org/5ybpprhzv/image.jpg


how do you print screen


----------



## nexis

DH came home from work on Tuesday with GTA to cheer himself up as he's been feeling a bit down again lately. I don't mind him playing it loads cos he's already been a Metal Gear Rising widow for the two weeks that I've been playing it lol


----------



## sugarpi24

Hopeful- he is soooo cute!! 

GTA5....hubby is thinking about getting it...he might wait til it comes out on PC and then he will get it. He has TONS of games online that he plays. Hes been really into PayDay with his buddy Paul from the UK and they play til like 5am! its like dang! but i dont mind since he still pays attention to me lol and im reading or whatever. We are one of the lucky ones...we get to see each other ALLLL the time...we live together...and work together...not only work together...but right next to each other. So it works. A lot of ppl tell us that they dont know how we do it. Boys and their games :) 

When hubby and I worked 65 hrs a week or two ago...we were excited about our checks...and when we got them almost half of it went to taxes :/ its sad! The thing is we dont see that much at tax time so we might not really see that again :( 

Cant wait to hear from Ghin!!! I hope everything is going well with the babies!!


----------



## BABTTC123

I am also a soon to be widow of GTA5 lol we preordered it to be shipped to our house since the store messed up on our order and sold our limited edition hold to some one else as another hold. I'm not sure how they could mess that up :/ well they said that the game would ARRIVE at our house on Monday but now we are hearing that it won't come until the 23rd. I am not too terribly concerned though since DH is always glued to games. I just need to complain enough if I want attention lol 

hopeful- have you asked your doctor what the ewcm might be caused from? Could it be an early pregnancy sign?? Btw CUTE PICS!!!! Thanks for sharing :D
mumface) GL with the app! I know the feeling with taxes.. I have to pay mine back at the end of the year which adds up to about $10,000. I am trying to avoid it by getting as many deductions as I can. 

So my spotting has stopped completely. I decided to test is by bd'ing last night and still nothing. I tested this morning and yet another bfn. Ugh... Hating my body so much right now. I bought some prenatal pills last night and started taking that instead of my women's daily health vitamins. Maybe that will help encourage my body to work right..


----------



## mumface26

Hopeful such lovely pics! He is so addorable <3<3
I dont mind dp playing his games, he says I ask too many questions though. I was watching him on gta last night and I was asking "whos he? Why are they trying to shoot you? Whats the actual plot to the game?"
lol hopeful, your hubby rang in work with GTA flu, dp was considering ringing in with GTA flu but they know how much into games he is they will click right away :haha:


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Hopeful such lovely pics! He is so addorable <3<3
> I dont mind dp playing his games, he says I ask too many questions though. I was watching him on gta last night and I was asking "whos he? Why are they trying to shoot you? Whats the actual plot to the game?"
> lol hopeful, your hubby rang in work with GTA flu, dp was considering ringing in with GTA flu but they know how much into games he is they will click right away :haha:

With DH working at sainsburys it means he quite often comes home with games, which is bad sometimes cos he could have got them cheaper maybe in town, but good too cos it means he comes home with games for me too lol He wouldn't throw a sickie for a game I don't think, but ones of his friends always books holiday when the new COD is coming out :haha:


----------



## Katerz

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful such lovely pics! He is so addorable <3<3
> I dont mind dp playing his games, he says I ask too many questions though. I was watching him on gta last night and I was asking "whos he? Why are they trying to shoot you? Whats the actual plot to the game?"
> lol hopeful, your hubby rang in work with GTA flu, dp was considering ringing in with GTA flu but they know how much into games he is they will click right away :haha:
> 
> With DH working at sainsburys it means he quite often comes home with games, which is bad sometimes cos he could have got them cheaper maybe in town, but good too cos it means he comes home with games for me too lol He wouldn't throw a sickie for a game I don't think, but ones of his friends always books holiday when the new COD is coming out :haha:Click to expand...

My friend books time off for COD haha he is such a nerd!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yes it was his birthday too lol. 
But he's booking in a day off when the one gets released. 

Sugarpi the pc version could still be years away, I rang everyone with pre orders n asked them all if they wanted to wait or swap. 

Oh and babs yes I tested 2 days ago and nothing I'm guessing its my pcos and not quite ovulating but trying!


----------



## BABTTC123

Well fingers crossed that this is the start of another bfp wave :)


----------



## sugarpi24

hopefulfor1st said:


> Yes it was his birthday too lol.
> But he's booking in a day off when the one gets released.
> 
> Sugarpi the pc version could still be years away, I rang everyone with pre orders n asked them all if they wanted to wait or swap.
> 
> Oh and babs yes I tested 2 days ago and nothing I'm guessing its my pcos and not quite ovulating but trying!

im sure he will cave in and get it lol :) We have so many gaming consoles its ridiculous! WII, PS3 and 2 sega consoles. Oh and his PC games! Hes a big gamer! Just paid some off on a credit card!! FEELS GREAT! lol But unfortantly this next week we will be short on funds for paying things off due to me missing 1 1/2 days of work :( 

Hope you get a BFP soon hopeful!! Good luck to all you women with hubs that are playing the GTA5! im sure ill be joining you guys shortly!


----------



## nexis

sugarpi24 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Yes it was his birthday too lol.
> But he's booking in a day off when the one gets released.
> 
> Sugarpi the pc version could still be years away, I rang everyone with pre orders n asked them all if they wanted to wait or swap.
> 
> Oh and babs yes I tested 2 days ago and nothing I'm guessing its my pcos and not quite ovulating but trying!
> 
> im sure he will cave in and get it lol :) We have so many gaming consoles its ridiculous! WII, PS3 and 2 sega consoles. Oh and his PC games! Hes a big gamer! Just paid some off on a credit card!! FEELS GREAT! lol But unfortantly this next week we will be short on funds for paying things off due to me missing 1 1/2 days of work :(
> 
> Hope you get a BFP soon hopeful!! Good luck to all you women with hubs that are playing the GTA5! im sure ill be joining you guys shortly!Click to expand...

We're the same. We have so many consoles, we don't actually know where we're gonna put the new ones when we eventually get them.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Yes it was his birthday too lol.
> But he's booking in a day off when the one gets released.
> 
> Sugarpi the pc version could still be years away, I rang everyone with pre orders n asked them all if they wanted to wait or swap.
> 
> Oh and babs yes I tested 2 days ago and nothing I'm guessing its my pcos and not quite ovulating but trying!
> 
> im sure he will cave in and get it lol :) We have so many gaming consoles its ridiculous! WII, PS3 and 2 sega consoles. Oh and his PC games! Hes a big gamer! Just paid some off on a credit card!! FEELS GREAT! lol But unfortantly this next week we will be short on funds for paying things off due to me missing 1 1/2 days of work :(
> 
> Hope you get a BFP soon hopeful!! Good luck to all you women with hubs that are playing the GTA5! im sure ill be joining you guys shortly!Click to expand...
> 
> We're the same. We have so many consoles, we don't actually know where we're gonna put the new ones when we eventually get them.Click to expand...

The new one will go where the old one use to be lol.
Hubs has the Xbox one preordered at 2 stores to keep his options open for where to pick up depending on which of his friends go to midnight launch and where lol (my work anyway so can easily refund) although now all day one consoles are sold through so people are hitting up for his spare lol

His old 360 will go to my sister, it's the mw3 special Ed console.


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Yes it was his birthday too lol.
> But he's booking in a day off when the one gets released.
> 
> Sugarpi the pc version could still be years away, I rang everyone with pre orders n asked them all if they wanted to wait or swap.
> 
> Oh and babs yes I tested 2 days ago and nothing I'm guessing its my pcos and not quite ovulating but trying!
> 
> im sure he will cave in and get it lol :) We have so many gaming consoles its ridiculous! WII, PS3 and 2 sega consoles. Oh and his PC games! Hes a big gamer! Just paid some off on a credit card!! FEELS GREAT! lol But unfortantly this next week we will be short on funds for paying things off due to me missing 1 1/2 days of work :(
> 
> Hope you get a BFP soon hopeful!! Good luck to all you women with hubs that are playing the GTA5! im sure ill be joining you guys shortly!Click to expand...
> 
> We're the same. We have so many consoles, we don't actually know where we're gonna put the new ones when we eventually get them.Click to expand...
> 
> The new one will go where the old one use to be lol.
> Hubs has the Xbox one preordered at 2 stores to keep his options open for where to pick up depending on which of his friends go to midnight launch and where lol (my work anyway so can easily refund) although now all day one consoles are sold through so people are hitting up for his spare lol
> 
> His old 360 will go to my sister, it's the mw3 special Ed console.Click to expand...

We don't get rid of our old consoles lol


----------



## nlk

My OH is pretty good...he doesn't really play consoles? But he's into warhammer...not sure which is worse, really!


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> My OH is pretty good...he doesn't really play consoles? But he's into warhammer...not sure which is worse, really!

Tabletop warhammer? We play Pathfinder with my sister, her bf and one of our friends :D We've all been invited to a house party tomorrow, but we all decided we'd prefer to stay in and fight goblins :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Dp prefers playstation so isnt to turned on by the xbox1 but he will save up for one and get one used in the new year, someone is bound to trade one in. He traded his vita in plus3 games and loaded a gift card with £126 ready to put towards ps4 games when it launches.
He once got me a nintendo 3ds with nintendogs but we gave it to my niece because I hardly played on it :haha:
Tomorrow my parents have been married for 45 years :) we are having a suprise party at my sisters. She has invited them for tea but we will all be there when they arrive. Married for 45 but together for lke 50years as they met when they were like 15 and 16, so sweet! I imagine dp and I getting to that stage with all our grandchildren celebrating with us :)
They met on a bus, my mum was with a friend and my dad and his pals were terrorising them by kicking their seats and poking them. They got off the bus and my dad asked my mum if she wanted a coffee as he was sorry if he upset her :haha:


----------



## Katerz

Wow that's such a cute story mumface! 

We will be telling the grand kids we met both hammered in a nightclub lolol!


----------



## nlk

nexis said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> My OH is pretty good...he doesn't really play consoles? But he's into warhammer...not sure which is worse, really!
> 
> Tabletop warhammer? We play Pathfinder with my sister, her bf and one of our friends :D We've all been invited to a house party tomorrow, but we all decided we'd prefer to stay in and fight goblins :haha:Click to expand...

Exactly. He goes out every Friday night, and comes back in the early hours. But he's not at the pub...he's having a gaming night with his friends! :dohh:


----------



## BABTTC123

Aww that is cute mumface :3
Katerz- I am sure there is more to the story than that :) and you don't have to include the hammered part unless you want to when your kiddos are old enough to laugh about it with ya! What brought you two together? Why did you two decide to get together? 
Ya know what, how about everyone just tell their first encounters with their men! :D

Asm.. We first started talking online because I was friends with his cousin. He seemed goofy and like some one that I can easily talk to and unlike the other guys who I talked to, he wouldn't try to flirt with me and make me feel uncomfortable which was great! At the time I was hung up over some other guy and so I would bitch to Riley about it lol poor guy! But he never complained and would share his issues with me too! It was an awesome online friendship and I kind of wanted to meet him in person so that I could see if we were still just as good friends offline as well. Riley ended up going to the same college as me and my friend told me that she seen him on the campus. We decided to go surprise him and the moment that I walked into the class room and he turned around I got hit with warmth from my blood rushing to my face and I felt so weird.. I couldn't and still can't explain the feeling. Well the first thing he says to me is, "Good! You're not a robot!" and that completely threw me off lmao! 

Hey Nexis! My friend helped my hubs and I set up Pathfinder characters but she never followed through with inviting us to their games :( I will be new to it all so I don't really want to ask around and find another established group to take us under their wing.. How did you get started?


----------



## lace&pearls

I'm also a GTA V widow... he's literally playing it as I type this, he's now got 4 days off work... what a fun few days off for me this will be! :nope: my sympathies for other sufferers! .. good to know my OH isn't the only grown man who's really into gaming! I bet he's going to want the new x box Lord knows how we will afford it?! :shrug:


----------



## Katerz

Lol BAB the full story is - I was 20 he 19 when me and my best friend went out on a Sunday night to the club I worked in. I had noticed hubs standing with my best
friends ex and said he looked cute so we went over and said hello. We got talking and ended up dancing and kissing and he walked me and my friend home (we lived together). We then arranged to meet a few days later as I was going out for my other friends 21st and he asked if we wanted to be an item that night...and the rest is history! He proposed to me 4 months later (without a ring) when he was very drunk on his birthday...so I made him do it properly another 4 months later lolol


----------



## nexis

Katerz said:


> Wow that's such a cute story mumface!
> 
> We will be telling the grand kids we met both hammered in a nightclub lolol!

DH and I will be telling our grand kids we met on MySpace. Then we'll have to explain what MySpace is :haha:



nlk said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> My OH is pretty good...he doesn't really play consoles? But he's into warhammer...not sure which is worse, really!
> 
> Tabletop warhammer? We play Pathfinder with my sister, her bf and one of our friends :D We've all been invited to a house party tomorrow, but we all decided we'd prefer to stay in and fight goblins :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. He goes out every Friday night, and comes back in the early hours. But he's not at the pub...he's having a gaming night with his friends! :dohh:Click to expand...

We go to my sisters every Saturday to play :D



BABTTC123 said:


> Aww that is cute mumface :3
> Katerz- I am sure there is more to the story than that :) and you don't have to include the hammered part unless you want to when your kiddos are old enough to laugh about it with ya! What brought you two together? Why did you two decide to get together?
> Ya know what, how about everyone just tell their first encounters with their men! :D
> 
> Asm.. We first started talking online because I was friends with his cousin. He seemed goofy and like some one that I can easily talk to and unlike the other guys who I talked to, he wouldn't try to flirt with me and make me feel uncomfortable which was great! At the time I was hung up over some other guy and so I would bitch to Riley about it lol poor guy! But he never complained and would share his issues with me too! It was an awesome online friendship and I kind of wanted to meet him in person so that I could see if we were still just as good friends offline as well. Riley ended up going to the same college as me and my friend told me that she seen him on the campus. We decided to go surprise him and the moment that I walked into the class room and he turned around I got hit with warmth from my blood rushing to my face and I felt so weird.. I couldn't and still can't explain the feeling. Well the first thing he says to me is, "Good! You're not a robot!" and that completely threw me off lmao!
> 
> Hey Nexis! My friend helped my hubs and I set up Pathfinder characters but she never followed through with inviting us to their games :( I will be new to it all so I don't really want to ask around and find another established group to take us under their wing.. How did you get started?

Well, we started playing D&D but then people lost interest and my sisters fb is terrible for just getting bored with one and then moving on to another. He picked up the basic box for Pathfinder and we played through that (I'm always the game master) then we went back to Mansions of Madness (which is also awesome), then they decided they wanted me to write a campaign for them. It's really long already and we're starting that tomorrow. Have a look online, there's loads of websites that can help you out!


----------



## Bellybump89

Oh man. I used to play d&d ages ago.. Lol xD


----------



## BABTTC123

See Katerz! That is a cute story! Especially the reproposal! Mine was without a ring as well.. And to be honest, he did it after we seen our tax guy who said that we should get married before next tax season xD so not as cute as yours lol 

Nexis it has become soo common for people to meet online! One of my ex's I met on MySpace and I was sadly with him for 2 years lol 

I will check out what mansion madness is because that sounds fun :)

I used to think D&D was for nerds but then I realized that I too am a nerd!! Lol and I am proud of it!


----------



## Bellybump89

Not pregnant but over a week late. Ugh what gives body?! I figured metformin would help regulate not postpone :(


----------



## BABTTC123

It can take a while for it to work, but for me it doesn't always do its job.. Are you taking prenatal vitamins? It would be good to start on those because I read that it can help regulate your cycle and increase your chances for ovulation :)


----------



## BABTTC123

SO THE FIRST WEDDING PIC HAS ARRIVED!!! I don't look as good in it but my hubs looks amazing!! 

https://i1328.photobucket.com/albums/w528/missbeasley1991/wedding_zps4f5b3b86.jpg


----------



## Katerz

Ahhh MySpace...deep in the archives along with cassettes VHS and Nokia 3210!!

BAB that pic is cute! Balloooooons!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Beautiful babs!!
And u certainly don't look that big as u were worried, can't wait to see more I can't see any dress in that one lol


----------



## BABTTC123

I know it is the only one that the photographer let me see so far T^T 
And thank you! lol I think I look bigger than I felt :( I felt amazing that day though and felt beautiful so I hope that the other pictures look better!


----------



## Bellybump89

BABTTC123 said:


> It can take a while for it to work, but for me it doesn't always do its job.. Are you taking prenatal vitamins? It would be good to start on those because I read that it can help regulate your cycle and increase your chances for ovulation :)

Yep I'm taking prenatals too. Blah my body just hates me I think. You would think when on the maximum dosage it should work right?! Lol

Ps love the pic! It's gorgeous !


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bellybump89 said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> It can take a while for it to work, but for me it doesn't always do its job.. Are you taking prenatal vitamins? It would be good to start on those because I read that it can help regulate your cycle and increase your chances for ovulation :)
> 
> Yep I'm taking prenatals too. Blah my body just hates me I think. You would think when on the maximum dosage it should work right?! Lol
> 
> Ps love the pic! It's gorgeous !Click to expand...


What dose u on? The recommended metformin minimum dose is 1800mg and max is 2550mg based on weight but I'm only on 1500mg :/


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> Bellybump89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> It can take a while for it to work, but for me it doesn't always do its job.. Are you taking prenatal vitamins? It would be good to start on those because I read that it can help regulate your cycle and increase your chances for ovulation :)
> 
> Yep I'm taking prenatals too. Blah my body just hates me I think. You would think when on the maximum dosage it should work right?! Lol
> 
> Ps love the pic! It's gorgeous !Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What dose u on? The recommended metformin minimum dose is 1800mg and max is 2550mg based on weight but I'm only on 1500mg :/Click to expand...


Currently at 1500mg but next week I will be at 2000mg.. My doc told me 2000 was what she wanted me on I just assumed that 2000 was everybody's max. 2550 seems like lot! Wow!


----------



## sugarpi24

beautiful BABS!! 

Hubby and I went to school together since 6th grade. Didnt really speak to each other until senior year...he actually thought i was annoying lol. I had a friend tell him i wanted to go to prom together and then he finally asked me. We went(as friends)...but before all that i wanted to be more possibly than friends...but then i seen him walking in the hallway at school with another girl...and i told him forget it! He wasnt paying for my ticket or anything! Well we still went together lol and got pictures and went out to eat and then went our separate ways...then about a year later we connected through FB and WALLA! Here we are today :) lol Love that man to death!! 

We went to my Best friends wedding reception tonight! Had lots of fun!! Hope you guys are going to have a fun filled weekend! We get to work tomorrow and possibly have sunday off. :)


----------



## nexis

Bellybump89 said:


> Oh man. I used to play d&d ages ago.. Lol xD

Pathfinder is basically the same as D&D lol



BABTTC123 said:


> See Katerz! That is a cute story! Especially the reproposal! Mine was without a ring as well.. And to be honest, he did it after we seen our tax guy who said that we should get married before next tax season xD so not as cute as yours lol
> 
> Nexis it has become soo common for people to meet online! One of my ex's I met on MySpace and I was sadly with him for 2 years lol
> 
> I will check out what mansion madness is because that sounds fun :)
> 
> I used to think D&D was for nerds but then I realized that I too am a nerd!! Lol and I am proud of it!

We were chatting for ages before we actually met, and my parents were worried he was gonna be like a serial killer or something :rofl:



Bellybump89 said:


> Not pregnant but over a week late. Ugh what gives body?! I figured metformin would help regulate not postpone :(

Met took quite a while to work for me.


----------



## nexis

Bellybump89 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellybump89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> It can take a while for it to work, but for me it doesn't always do its job.. Are you taking prenatal vitamins? It would be good to start on those because I read that it can help regulate your cycle and increase your chances for ovulation :)
> 
> Yep I'm taking prenatals too. Blah my body just hates me I think. You would think when on the maximum dosage it should work right?! Lol
> 
> Ps love the pic! It's gorgeous !Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What dose u on? The recommended metformin minimum dose is 1800mg and max is 2550mg based on weight but I'm only on 1500mg :/Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Currently at 1500mg but next week I will be at 2000mg.. My doc told me 2000 was what she wanted me on I just assumed that 2000 was everybody's max. 2550 seems like lot! Wow!Click to expand...

I'm only on 1000mg!


----------



## BABTTC123

sugarpi24 said:


> beautiful BABS!!
> 
> Hubby and I went to school together since 6th grade. Didnt really speak to each other until senior year...he actually thought i was annoying lol. I had a friend tell him i wanted to go to prom together and then he finally asked me. We went(as friends)...but before all that i wanted to be more possibly than friends...but then i seen him walking in the hallway at school with another girl...and i told him forget it! He wasnt paying for my ticket or anything! Well we still went together lol and got pictures and went out to eat and then went our separate ways...then about a year later we connected through FB and WALLA! Here we are today :) lol Love that man to death!!
> 
> We went to my Best friends wedding reception tonight! Had lots of fun!! Hope you guys are going to have a fun filled weekend! We get to work tomorrow and possibly have sunday off. :)

Your story sounds like it should be on a movie! :D


----------



## sugarpi24

lol yeah i love telling it and hubby is just like "do you always have to remind me of how stupid i was! I said i was sorry!!" :) gotta love him!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My story is too long to write here lol.
If I get a chance after tea I will


----------



## BABTTC123

You should! I am a sucker for first meeting love stories :3 better than movies in my opinion


----------



## Aein

wooow love to see your pic BAB <3 SOOPER LIKE 

and yea i felt happy after reading all of yours love stories, lolz i'll share mine too soon ...
just busy in making beep biryani .. anyone wanna taste so can come my place :)


----------



## BABTTC123

I wish that Wonka vision was possible! That way you could just send us some through the internet/TV


----------



## nexis

Woo everyone really enjoyed the first part of my campaign. Now just got to get onto writing the next part :haha: I've got an appointment on Thursday for a pre op assessment and an appointment with the dietician in October :)

I forgot to say about me meeting DH on MySpace that we'd been talking for a few months pretty much everyday, and then he ended up with a girlfriend. I was devastated but we kept in touch. She dumped him about 3 months later for someone else and I helped him through that as he was really down obviously. Then we ended up meeting up and it took him forever to ask me out lol. He was my first ever boyfriend (at 20, I know!) and we moved in together after a year and a half, married after 5 years together :D


----------



## BABTTC123

I didn't have my first boyfriend until I was 18 :) I think it is good to wait for some one that you truly like. The more partners that you have, the harder it is to form a strong bond with them. 
That is exciting about your appointment!! When is the surgery??


----------



## nexis

BABTTC123 said:


> I didn't have my first boyfriend until I was 18 :) I think it is good to wait for some one that you truly like. The more partners that you have, the harder it is to form a strong bond with them.
> That is exciting about your appointment!! When is the surgery??

November 2nd :D


----------



## BABTTC123

Aww man right before thanksgiving! If I knew I was getting a lap ban I would tell them to hold off until after the holidays so that I could stuff myself one last time and THEN drop all of the weight xD I love the family meals too much to give them up without a good bye lmao


----------



## mumface26

Dp and I met at work. I had noticed him around and referred to him as the guy in the adidas jscket who drinks lucuzade :haha:
So his team leader left and he got put on my team right next to me :):) we worked in a call centre so in between calls we would talk. I was dying to ask him out but I was shy. I then went on a 2 week holiday with a friend and all the time I was telling her how I would ask him when I got home. Sadly my dad had his first stroke whilst I was away so I lost intrest in everything. We still spoke though.
Then we had a dress up for halloween at work and I went as...well im not sure what I was bit I had a black frilly mini skirt on, pink and blk stripey tights, a corset and id done my makeup all gothic.
I asked dp to pass me a catalogue which was behind him but he didnt hear me (he didnt sit next to mh tjat day) so I scooched behind him and bent right over the desk forgetting about my mini skirt:haha:
A couple weeks later I got his email address and said I will email him some music over but I didnt, I asked him out and he emailed bak within a couple mins and said yessss!!!
The rest is history. He did admit to me a few months later that he wanted to ask me out but was orried incase I laughed and said no and it was the bending over the desk that did it for him :haha: filth!

Oh and ive never seen dp drunk. He drinks steady and stays tipsy. He has only seen me wasted twice. First time was christmas 2006 where I fell asleep in the toilets and some lady carried me out and was like is she with you?
Then on my 21st. We didnt got on drinking dates we went to the cinema alot though. Plus I had my own place so.we would stay in most nights.
Just never been the 'going out' type people.


----------



## BABTTC123

lol! I love the story mumface! Boys just can't get their mind out of that gutter can they ;)


----------



## Katerz

Lolol naughty boys!

My drinking days are done, I hate the hungover feeling complete waste of a day!


----------



## BABTTC123

My stomach can't tolerate it at all anymore :S ever since I turned 21 and got black out drunk and of course was puking the entire night my stomach remembers the pain better than my brain does lmao One drink and I am done! My stomach will cramp and protest like crazy!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Lolol naughty boys!
> 
> My drinking days are done, I hate the hungover feeling complete waste of a day!




BABTTC123 said:


> My stomach can't tolerate it at all anymore :S ever since I turned 21 and got black out drunk and of course was puking the entire night my stomach remembers the pain better than my brain does lmao One drink and I am done! My stomach will cramp and protest like crazy!

The thing is I like a drink but I can get really carried away sometimes. And if its a drink where i cant taste the alcohol I will have more than a few. Actually the last time I was drunk was at a works party in May. I was very gone but by the time DP picked me up it had worn off.
I got some Brandy at the weekend for my christmas cake and i opened it to try some and almost vomited lol! Its vile. But in a cake its different.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Lolol naughty boys!
> 
> My drinking days are done, I hate the hungover feeling complete waste of a day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> My stomach can't tolerate it at all anymore :S ever since I turned 21 and got black out drunk and of course was puking the entire night my stomach remembers the pain better than my brain does lmao One drink and I am done! My stomach will cramp and protest like crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is I like a drink but I can get really carried away sometimes. And if its a drink where i cant taste the alcohol I will have more than a few. Actually the last time I was drunk was at a works party in May. I was very gone but by the time DP picked me up it had worn off.
> I got some Brandy at the weekend for my christmas cake and i opened it to try some and almost vomited lol! Its vile. But in a cake its different.Click to expand...

Your making Christmas cake now? Lol


----------



## BABTTC123

CHRISTMAS!! I have been getting that yuletide feeling as well :3 I am impatient for my check to come at the beginning of the month!! I am going to go crazy buying decorations and using that following weekend to turn my house into holiday village! I have been singing Christmas songs for the past week or so now! 
How do you make that cake mumface??


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Lolol naughty boys!
> 
> My drinking days are done, I hate the hungover feeling complete waste of a day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> My stomach can't tolerate it at all anymore :S ever since I turned 21 and got black out drunk and of course was puking the entire night my stomach remembers the pain better than my brain does lmao One drink and I am done! My stomach will cramp and protest like crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is I like a drink but I can get really carried away sometimes. And if its a drink where i cant taste the alcohol I will have more than a few. Actually the last time I was drunk was at a works party in May. I was very gone but by the time DP picked me up it had worn off.
> I got some Brandy at the weekend for my christmas cake and i opened it to try some and almost vomited lol! Its vile. But in a cake its different.Click to expand...

I've been teetotal for about 3 years. I never really enjoyed drinking that much really, and I've done the whole going out with my friends and getting wrecked in town when we used to go to the minging rock club in Cardiff. Thing is, that was when we were 15/16, so by the time I was old enough to drink it was old news. All of DH's step siblings go on the lash most weekends, and I'm just like I don't know why you'd still want to in your late 20's. DH never used to drink often anyway, and when he did it'd only be one or two. He stopped when he started anti-depressants and doesn't miss it. Talking of DH, he was so bad yesterday with his depression that he just went up to our bedroom when he got home from work and didn't even manage a hello to our friends who were over to watch films. I basically made him go to the doctors today and he's been signed off for two weeks :(


----------



## BABTTC123

:( keep an eye on him and spoil him rotten! Depression is really hard to deal with.. I have it but have chosen to self manage as long as I can. I have been put on 20 mg celexa in the past and it worked great but it is spendy.. So I prefer to try on my own.. Since moving out of mu sisters house and into my own it has been much easier to manage. Try talking to your hubs and see if there is anything that can be done to alleviate some stress and just be supportive and nurturing towards him. He needs it right now more than usual.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yay Christmas! I am keen to pay off my Xmas laybys and get them out but I've got nowhere to store them lol


----------



## Katerz

We've got two of Lily's Christmas pressies. We need to get a new tree, we didn't have one last year because we moved house a week before Christmas and the cats destroyed our old one!


----------



## mumface26

Yes I bake it now so it can be stored in a cake tin and fed brandy every week so its all flavourful and yummy :) im following this recipe https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/531029/basic-christmas-cake 
I will atrempt to ice it too.

On nov 29th im off work so I can turn our place into santas grotto, bake and freeze mincepies so we have a steady supply of them. Dp prefers mine to shop bought. Then im off into town to draw out the kids xmas money and buy them all aselection box so at least they have something to open rather than just a ten pound note in a card. Money permitting I wil get dps presents and our parents. Christmas sorted within a day :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Whhhhyyyyyyyy......did I just waste a frer?! With 13 hours til my appointment lol
I just literally pissed away 6 bucks!


----------



## BABTTC123

Silly kitties  idk if two of my kitties will attack the tree. I know my old girl wont but the other two I am not sure if they have seen a Christmas tree before. Well, actually my cat Happy has but I was living with my dad and he has forced outside when I stayed there :( it will be a fun Christmas though this year :)

the cake sounds delicious!!! Why do you feed it brandy though?? To keep it moist?

I don't blame you for being impatient hopeful! Lol plus $6 is cheaper than $20 which I am sure the doctors would have charged..


----------



## hopefulfor1st

BABTTC123 said:


> Silly kitties  idk if two of my kitties will attack the tree. I know my old girl wont but the other two I am not sure if they have seen a Christmas tree before. Well, actually my cat Happy has but I was living with my dad and he has forced outside when I stayed there :( it will be a fun Christmas though this year :)
> 
> the cake sounds delicious!!! Why do you feed it brandy though?? To keep it moist?
> 
> I don't blame you for being impatient hopeful! Lol plus $6 is cheaper than $20 which I am sure the doctors would have charged..


Yes but I have an appointment in the morning anyway lol


----------



## BABTTC123

True lol still.. I probably would have done the same


----------



## Aein

so here annual vacations of DH started, we will stay in Riyadh till Saturday and Sunday morning will fly to Islamabad ...

me and DH meet on mIRC ... we chatted alot but we never seen eachother nor met coz we were in different cities... then i realize tht i start liking him ... and sumhow he guess tht too but he so clearly said to me tht its nt possible we met in future or go for a relationship :(

i was sad from inside but i accept this because he was engage with someone else, and his parents fixed tht , he was like a third person who said okay wt my parents say i will do ... 

sumhow from inside i was praying for any miracle, sumthing to happen and i remember before our Eid Adha i make special fast by this thinking tht God if he's in my luck so give him to me ... and lucky me , my prayers fulfilled, after i opened fast, I rcvd DH msg saying, "what you have done i dun know, but now m 90% sure .. i can propose you. yaaaaayyyyyy

aftertht we plan everything, when his parents come, how to talk in family for marriage within 3 months we got engaged and next 9 months married :)

and yes we first time met 1 day before our engagement... and in our culture/society they dont like boy, girl met before marriage... so we did this very secretly :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

That's a wonderful story aein! He sounds very sweet.


----------



## BABTTC123

aww! That is a great story!! :) I'm glad that you both got to marry the person you love!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Got my clomid!!!!
He's given me 10x repeats of 50mg so even if I have to go up to 100 this time I've still got plenty. 
Had a blood test this morning just need to check my progesterone is around nil to ensure I haven't ovulated in the last 2 weeks- if so ill start taking clomid tomorrow! 
Weeeee pretty excited!


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulfor1st said:


> Got my clomid!!!!
> He's given me 10x repeats of 50mg so even if I have to go up to 100 this time I've still got plenty.
> Had a blood test this morning just need to check my progesterone is around nil to ensure I haven't ovulated in the last 2 weeks- if so ill start taking clomid tomorrow!
> Weeeee pretty excited!

Good luck


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mrs.B. said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Got my clomid!!!!
> He's given me 10x repeats of 50mg so even if I have to go up to 100 this time I've still got plenty.
> Had a blood test this morning just need to check my progesterone is around nil to ensure I haven't ovulated in the last 2 weeks- if so ill start taking clomid tomorrow!
> Weeeee pretty excited!
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...

Thanks mrs.

I'm feeling pretty negative.


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Got my clomid!!!!
> He's given me 10x repeats of 50mg so even if I have to go up to 100 this time I've still got plenty.
> Had a blood test this morning just need to check my progesterone is around nil to ensure I haven't ovulated in the last 2 weeks- if so ill start taking clomid tomorrow!
> Weeeee pretty excited!
> 
> Good luck Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mrs.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty negative.Click to expand...

Why are you feeling negative? You had jace from first clomid round.
The rules must be different where you live. When I had clomid I had to ad af before I could take it as I had to take it from cd2.
Good luck!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Got my clomid!!!!
> He's given me 10x repeats of 50mg so even if I have to go up to 100 this time I've still got plenty.
> Had a blood test this morning just need to check my progesterone is around nil to ensure I haven't ovulated in the last 2 weeks- if so ill start taking clomid tomorrow!
> Weeeee pretty excited!
> 
> Good luck Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mrs.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty negative.Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you feeling negative? You had jace from first clomid round.
> The rules must be different where you live. When I had clomid I had to ad af before I could take it as I had to take it from cd2.
> Good luck!!Click to expand...


Yeah but I hadn't had AF for months when I took it with Jace and it worked first go. The way the specialist said to me we just have to check progesterone to see if my cycle is stuck in the first or second half. They just make u have an AF first so they know you haven't ovulated already putting yourself in danger of ovulating twice in a month, but my history shows I don't ov anyway and the progesterone test will just guarantee I haven't.

Oh and I feel negative because I know, and I'm very greatful that I've been so lucky. I mean I've only ovulated twice in my adult life and conceived both times. Surely I'm due to strike out, the odds just aren't in my favour that I can get so lucky AGAIN.


----------



## BABTTC123

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Got my clomid!!!!
> He's given me 10x repeats of 50mg so even if I have to go up to 100 this time I've still got plenty.
> Had a blood test this morning just need to check my progesterone is around nil to ensure I haven't ovulated in the last 2 weeks- if so ill start taking clomid tomorrow!
> Weeeee pretty excited!
> 
> Good luck Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mrs.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty negative.Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you feeling negative? You had jace from first clomid round.
> The rules must be different where you live. When I had clomid I had to ad af before I could take it as I had to take it from cd2.
> Good luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but I hadn't had AF for months when I took it with Jace and it worked first go. The way the specialist said to me we just have to check progesterone to see if my cycle is stuck in the first or second half. They just make u have an AF first so they know you haven't ovulated already putting yourself in danger of ovulating twice in a month, but my history shows I don't ov anyway and the progesterone test will just guarantee I haven't.
> 
> Oh and I feel negative because I know, and I'm very greatful that I've been so lucky. I mean I've only ovulated twice in my adult life and conceived both times. Surely I'm due to strike out, the odds just aren't in my favour that I can get so lucky AGAIN.Click to expand...


I'm sure it will all work out fine :) :dust: we need more bfp announcements! It has been a little while since we have had one!


----------



## Katerz

Yes we need some good news! 

My dad called me today to say my stepmum has liver and lung cancer and has just months to live :( so that's my nan and stepmum now...the rule of three can really F off right about now.


----------



## nexis

Katerz said:


> Yes we need some good news!
> 
> My dad called me today to say my stepmum has liver and lung cancer and has just months to live :( so that's my nan and stepmum now...the rule of three can really F off right about now.

So sorry to hear that Katerz :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

Katerz said:


> Yes we need some good news!
> 
> My dad called me today to say my stepmum has liver and lung cancer and has just months to live :( so that's my nan and stepmum now...the rule of three can really F off right about now.

 
:( I'm sorry Katerz... I have a friend who was given a year to live 10 years ago. She gets the same story every year but continues to defy what the docs say. I hope that your step mom can prove the docs wrong as well! :hug:


----------



## Aein

Good luck Hopeful and be positive, c i msgd Dr and asked her should i stop Glucophage too as till Nov m nt into ttc journey, but she said NO to stop Glucophage... so here m going on with, hope for the best  

Katerz, sorry to hear about dear, its life and it has to go on .... no words to say u dear , hugsssss


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So I rang my doc today about my blood test yesterday to start clomid and he said no don't take it, progesterone is 6.1 I'm in the luteal phase! So I'm officially in a natural 2ww... Just don't know at what end! Oh but I've not been bding much lately :/
Kinda been resting thinking Save it for clomid time!


----------



## BABTTC123

That sucks.. :( Is there anything that they can do to speed it up?


So I had a dream last night that I took another FRER test and that I got a bfp. It was very faint but like it had a place under it that also had the letters bfp that were really faint. I was sooo excited! But then my dream turned into that hubs and I were working at some new company and some guy came in with an invention from Sony Playstation. It is a robotic baby android. Looks almost real and the fluids needed to keep it running are red like blood. He demonstrated many reasons why people would buy it and he even said that since they were so affordable, some one could buy it to get their human hacking fix satisfy and he then proceeded to take a machete to it!! I got sick to my stomach watching. He then told us all that we had to take them apart and put them back together and learn how to repair them. I refused and left and hubs came with me. The guy came after us and kept trying to force me to do it. 
very very very strange dream. 
Anyways, I woke up this morning and decided to test with a cheap test but got another bfn. :( ugh... No sign of AF coming though I was spotting the other week for a few days. Maybe that was AF?? It was about the time that I should have gotten it.


----------



## nlk

babs, I bloody hate dreams like that :hugs: and they always feel so much more real than non-ttc dreams! Hope you get your bfp for real really soon :hugs:

hopeful, I guess it's kind of bitter sweet that you can't take the clomid yet. It's not long to postpone it by, though, and hopefully you won't need it!

katerz, I'm so sorry :hugs: Really hoping the bad news doesn't come in threes :hugs:

I loved reading all your stories about how you and your OHs met! I'll write mine soon :) Sorry I haven't posted in here in such a long time...this ivf stuff is really draining, physically and emotionally. I'm so ill with the drugs, and I'm very aware that this is essentially our last option. It's a tough thing to go through, and I don't want to keep boring you all with all the details! But I'm still here stalking!


----------



## Katerz

Thanks girlies :) trying to help my dad figure out if they are entitled to any financial assistance but it's a minefield! 

Anywho training day at work next week, then I return a week later. I'm not looking forward to it :( gonna miss the little person looooooads! 

Gonna stalk your journal NLK.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh NLK that's sooo exciting, and it is definitely not boring! 

Katerz, hope all is ok xx

Babs, if that WAS a light AF you'd be due ov around now then?

And as for me a tww sucks when u know where you are lol, but last time I was having cd21 bloods when I was on clomid I oved the day b4 my test and it was 7.1 and today was 6.1 so guessing I was about 1dpo! (So 3 today) although there is a chance I was at the end where progesterone is gong back to 0 before AF, but if progesterone that low post ov would mean not pregnant so I'm being optimistic it was the start, even though by my calculations we only BDed 5 days to ov, 2 days to ov, and 2 dpo.


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah if it was a light AF... I doubt I am ovulating though.. Currently I am just waiting for next month to come so that I can buy some extra fertility supplements and possibly get seen by a doc.. Hubs has his second interview at the hospital this Monday! If he gets the job then we just have to wait a few month and the insurance will kick in!! Then I won't need to worry about having he cash to get checked out and on the meds I need :) if I can't conceive naturally by then I hope to join all you clomid ladies!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz im so sorry to hear this :( benefits suck! Mil just had 85% of hers taken off her, shewent to a work assesment and they deemed her fit for work? She can barely dress herself in the morning but the criteria has changed and its stricter now. Luckily they can get by but with huge cutbacks. Stupid government im voting labour next.

Babs such a funny dream! I dreamt that I was in the kitchen in my mum and dads house on a laptop trying to deal with a customers account. I looked out the window and saw a chimp climb out a chimney and started waving its arms and shrieking, then I put the laptop on the floor and got bit on each index finger by a cat! Well I did have a bad headache that night so lets blame the pain killers :)


----------



## BABTTC123

lmao! Pain killers would do it xD I love having goofy dreams! It is nice to think back to them during the day and laugh even when things get stressful at work.


----------



## mumface26

We are having a mcmillan cake and coffee morning at work :) raising money for cancer.
Thinking of your step mum katerz and hope our fundraising helps those in need <3


----------



## Aein

Girls.... so m busy with my packing stuff... Sunday morning we are flying ... need all of your prayers
i wont be able to come online, but whenever came, will leave a msg here

DH asking me again n again wts ur CD tdy, is it O time... but m keeping him away, dun know why ... but from last O time till yet, we haven't go with Bding ,.. arghhhhhh


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> Girls.... so m busy with my packing stuff... Sunday morning we are flying ... need all of your prayers
> i wont be able to come online, but whenever came, will leave a msg here
> 
> DH asking me again n again wts ur CD tdy, is it O time... but m keeping him away, dun know why ... but from last O time till yet, we haven't go with Bding ,.. arghhhhhh

Safe journey aien! But why not bd?


----------



## Aein

Thank you mumface... just for the point , we are going to attend SIL marriage, and each n everything i have to handle .... i dun want if by any chance i get preggo and i dun know so i go with mis cariage thing :/


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> Thank you mumface... just for the point , we are going to attend SIL marriage, and each n everything i have to handle .... i dun want if by any chance i get preggo and i dun know so i go with mis cariage thing :/

Yes I see what you mean. I suppose travelling can be stressful.


----------



## Aein

ok Dears all ... here m posting last time ... InshahAllah now will try to check it from hometown :D 

stay blessed you all n keep remember me in your prayers .....


----------



## Katerz

Ahh thanks mumface :). Well they have done further scans and it turns out the cancer started in the bowel, spread to the lungs, liver, kidneys and throat, they've given her 3 months. My dad is starting to accept it and create memories. It sucks but its not going to do anyone any good if we spend the next three months feeling sorry. So onwards and upwards. 

Have fun Aien, keep us updated if you can?

So today i made this...



its Lily's first outfit, name card, a copy of our 20 wk scan and one of her bracelets, im going to get another frame and put my Veil and other weddingy bits in and hang them both somewhere, probably on the stairs, like a little journey!


----------



## StellaBella24

Sorry to hear ur sad news Katerz...cancer is a f#*@ing arse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Xxxx


----------



## Bellybump89

So sorry for that news katerz I've lost family to cancer too. It so hard :( :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

So sorry to hear katerz :( I like what you dix with the frame though. 

Its official ladies...my husband just bought GTA5 :/ BUT he is helping me build my own scrapbokking area in our diningroom :) so why not! Hope tu guys are having a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Katerz

Hubby keeps hinting at GTA but he def needs to wait for Xmas! FIFA is out too so I will be a xbox widow at Xmas time!


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm sorry to hear about your mil Katerz :hug2: That is a good way to be thinking about it all though!
also, awesome idea with the frames! I need to find something to do with all of my stuff... So for I am using a bunch as a table decoration.. 

Sugarpi that is great that he is helping you make a crafts room! My hubs took over our extra room and turned it into his fish room :/ I will bug him later about only using one area and turn the rest into a craft room for me.. At least until we get news of a mini us, then we both need to move our stuff somewhere else! Lol 
I am surprised that hubby hasn't been playing his GTA5 much.. I asked him about it and he CLAIMS that I said that he can't play video games anymore. I asked when I said that and he can't remember lol! I told him that he can play, especially when I am at work but I do expect the house to be maintained and chores to be done. If he had the main job and I only worked part time then I would be in charge of the house. 
So, no AF yet but I have been cramping like crazy!! I started BARELY spotting some brown but it is gone this morning. I keep having dreams about babies and taking hpt's and getting bfp's. I have been keeping myself busy and not thinking about it all that much so I don't know if this is a sign that is telling me that I am pg or what. I am waiting to test for a while, especially now that it looks like AF might be coming.


----------



## mumface26

Babs I still have dreams about bfps, labour, birth and babies.
I dreamt I was in labour and it felt so real I could even describe the pain after waking up, it hurt and my stomach tightened then this pain began from just above my belly button and spread all round to my back and it felt like waves of pain. I remember laughing in the dream as I had a contraction.

My dream last night was wedding themed. I went to collect my wedding dress from.the shop and put it on to walk to my mums in (veil and tiara too!) as I walked the diamantes fell off and I noticed there was yellow spots on it as if id spilt orange juice on it. I carried on walking until I put my foot through the front and made a hole. I stopped and duct taped it up and said to myself I can go.back.to.tje shop and said it was like this when you gave it to me.
My beautiful wedding dress! I cant wait to try it on again!! I feel gutted as its such a beautiful and expensive dress I will only wear it for about 9 hours.


----------



## BABTTC123

Lmao! Duct tape should fix it  I wouldn't be worried about stains after the ceremony because they are bound to happen and are also memories of your day. Even though the dress is spendy. And as far as passing it down, very few people do that now days and styles change drastically in just a few years time so the dress would be outdated by the time your daughter/ daughter to be got to try it out. So enjoy your dress!! Don't let the stress from a dream like that ruin it :)


----------



## Katerz

Mine still has alllll the stains on it! Including a dad sized footprint from when he stood on the front of it! Hubby keeps trying to make me get it dry cleaned and put in a box.

I want to do a cherish the dress photoshoot at some point.


----------



## sugarpi24

AF showed her face full force today :/ i hope this cramping goes away...i have to work 10hrs most likely tonight and it wont be fun if im cramping. 

painted more of my cabinets for my scrapbooking room today before work. Got alot done on it yesterday. Hubby has been playing GTA5 quite a bit!


----------



## BABTTC123

So I just found out that a Tornado ripped through a city not too far from where I live O__O This is a VERY rare occurrence since I live in Washington State... The Western side of it. I had been woken up and freaked out last night by my house shaking and what sounded like my roof about to be ripped off! When I went outside today it didn't look like there was any damage anywhere but dang it was terrifying!!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Mine still has alllll the stains on it! Including a dad sized footprint from when he stood on the front of it! Hubby keeps trying to make me get it dry cleaned and put in a box.
> 
> I want to do a cherish the dress photoshoot at some point.

My dress wont stand a chance, we are having an oriental buffet at the night and it includes sticky spare ribs :haha: 
Not to mention all the kids coming too with sticky hands and the skill of missing my mouth with food and drink.
I need a huge bib lol!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hope you ladies don't mind me joining :)

I was diagnosed with PCOS yesterday (well according to the nurse at the urgent care clinic who called to tell me I had it, but to call my doctor to make an appointment so he could go through it with me) - but according to my doctor I have a form of it but they are very small cysts.

I'm still new to this, and I look forward to chatting with you ladies on our way to BFP's!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi Denyse and of course you are welcome :) 

Question to all that have conceived! Or had the same experience with FRER.
I am probably going insane with hope since I still haven't had AF and my spotting has stopped again, but I took a FRER (Not with first morning urine) and got upset that it was still bfn. So I opened it up and looked at the strip and noticed a bright pink line MUCH higher up than where the screen would be. Is this normal for them to have or have any of you had that happen and it was a bfp???


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey babs I've pulled apart frers and not seen that I don't think? Best place to ask (and if you can post a pic) would be the preg test gallery. Those ladies always open the cases!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Mine still has alllll the stains on it! Including a dad sized footprint from when he stood on the front of it! Hubby keeps trying to make me get it dry cleaned and put in a box.
> 
> I want to do a cherish the dress photoshoot at some point.
> 
> My dress wont stand a chance, we are having an oriental buffet at the night and it includes sticky spare ribs :haha:
> Not to mention all the kids coming too with sticky hands and the skill of missing my mouth with food and drink.
> I need a huge bib lol!Click to expand...

My mum paid $400 to have it cleaned and repaired where I ripped it!


----------



## mumface26

Hi denyse :wave: yeh join the madness lol!
You are best asking for blood tests and ultrasound scans to confirm pcos.
Beat of luck to you! How long have you been ttc#2 and was noah a natural conception or a clomid bub if you dont mind my asking?


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Mine still has alllll the stains on it! Including a dad sized footprint from when he stood on the front of it! Hubby keeps trying to make me get it dry cleaned and put in a box.
> 
> I want to do a cherish the dress photoshoot at some point.
> 
> My dress wont stand a chance, we are having an oriental buffet at the night and it includes sticky spare ribs :haha:
> Not to mention all the kids coming too with sticky hands and the skill of missing my mouth with food and drink.
> I need a huge bib lol!Click to expand...
> 
> My mum paid $400 to have it cleaned and repaired where I ripped it!Click to expand...

I dont think id get it cleaned but the bridal shop offer to pack the dress in a presentation box with a see through lid for £75. I assume they will fold it a certain way so the bodice is displayed and they use acid free boxes so the material keeps.
I was orriginally just going to buy and off the peg white prom dress but my mum was having non of it so offered to buy me a real wedding dress :)
I still feel humbled. Dp said its because im the last one to get married and my sisters and brother had special days with all the trimmings so why shouldnt we?


----------



## Katerz

Hubby's work clean and box dresses which is why he keeps pestering me to get it done lol

Well had a training day at work yesterday...complete waste of my time. It lasted half an hour which annoyed me as the journey takes and hour!! Grrr

Hi denyse!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mumface26 said:


> Hi denyse :wave: yeh join the madness lol!
> You are best asking for blood tests and ultrasound scans to confirm pcos.
> Beat of luck to you! How long have you been ttc#2 and was noah a natural conception or a clomid bub if you dont mind my asking?

Neither the urgent care clinic or the diagnostic centre did a blood test. My doctor was surprised. He said now it's too late for them to do one. From my impression of him, my doctor doesn't think I necessarily have PCOS, but just some polycystic follicles on my ovaries. He never clearly stated I have PCOS, just the clinic did. So not sure what to think.

Our son was conceived in 3 months - the only thing we used was Pre Seed the sperm friendly lubricant. That's why our doctor doesn't seem concerned that this should affect my fertility.

Thanks ladies for the welcome :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

How long have u been working on number 2 now denyse?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> How long have u been working on number 2 now denyse?

September was only our first cycle :) Originally we were going to wait until January after our son turns 2, but we both really want another baby


----------



## Buttercup84

Welcome Denyse, my LO is a similar age to yours and we're TTC #2 aswell :thumbup: Just started cycle 3 yesterday so hoping this might be the one!
Any of you ladies have experience of inositol powder? I just ordered some today in the hope of lengthening my luteal phase as for the last 2 cycles it's been 11 days which i've read is on the short side.


----------



## Bellybump89

BABTTC123 said:


> Hi Denyse and of course you are welcome :)
> 
> Question to all that have conceived! Or had the same experience with FRER.
> I am probably going insane with hope since I still haven't had AF and my spotting has stopped again, but I took a FRER (Not with first morning urine) and got upset that it was still bfn. So I opened it up and looked at the strip and noticed a bright pink line MUCH higher up than where the screen would be. Is this normal for them to have or have any of you had that happen and it was a bfp???

I'm a stick o holic.. It sounds like a evap to me :/ pretty rare for me but lately frer have been having indents and all sorts of problems. I think they switched manufacturers. Have you tested again?


----------



## Bellybump89

Welcome denyse!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bellybump89 said:


> Welcome denyse!

Thank you :)

I had an issue with FRER - had a faint BFP 2 days before AF showed up - we were not happy!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I do think alot of chemical pregnancies are put down to "false positives" - it doesn't mean the test isn't doing its job it just means its doing it too well if anything.
It's VERY rare to get a false positive and usually they signify some sort of kidney failure, pituitary tumor or ivf drugs in the system. 

As for inositol I have heard good things about its just the more health food shop version of metformin if you can't get a doctor to prescribe the real thing for some reason.


----------



## BABTTC123

Not yet.. I have one test left and I am waiting until either tomorrow morning, or if I forget to, this weekend. It is weird because I have been having a lot of odd symptoms that I have never experienced before... Like my uterus feels full, I have been having cramps that aren't exactly painful but mainly just a bit uncomfortable, bipolar mood swings, my boobs looks HUGE imo and have been sore off and on. I would think it is pregnancy but I am constantly getting bfn's! Ugh.. I guess I shouldn't give up hope because some ladies don't get a bfp until 3 months in.. I hope that if I am then it shows VERY soon!


----------



## LindseyGarth

hi ladies hope you don't mind me dropping in here my names Lindsey im 21 and have recently been diagnosed with pcos after having no periods since miscarrying in august 2011. im quite overweight and I am trying to gain a quite controlled diet, im being prescribed metformin after seeing a gyne im due to start it in a few day im unsure or my dose yet though. anyway im just wondering if anyone can give me some insight to what its like to be on met did it improve cycles moods ect im periods are very erratic and I don't ovulate im hoping to try and get this under control any help success stories or advice will be greatly appreciated :)


----------



## BABTTC123

I have been on and off on metformin for about 4 years now, I think... Maybe longer lol I get digestive upset from it which is why I keep stopping and starting. When I was taking it straight for 2 years it had completely corrected my cycle and I managed to get down to 150 lbs. After stopping it I had kept the weight off for a while but then it slowly started to creep back onto me and my cycles were normal still until early this year. I am now 215 lbs :( anyways, it can do wonders as long as you stick to it and find ways to cope with the symptoms.


----------



## mumface26

LindseyGarth said:


> hi ladies hope you don't mind me dropping in here my names Lindsey im 21 and have recently been diagnosed with pcos after having no periods since miscarrying in august 2011. im quite overweight and I am trying to gain a quite controlled diet, im being prescribed metformin after seeing a gyne im due to start it in a few day im unsure or my dose yet though. anyway im just wondering if anyone can give me some insight to what its like to be on met did it improve cycles moods ect im periods are very erratic and I don't ovulate im hoping to try and get this under control any help success stories or advice will be greatly appreciated :)

:wave: im from manchester too! Oldham to be exact :)
Ive never been on met becuase im not insulin resistant but some ladies on here have said it had helped regulate af and shed some weight.
Good luck hun!
X x x x x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

LindseyGarth said:


> hi ladies hope you don't mind me dropping in here my names Lindsey im 21 and have recently been diagnosed with pcos after having no periods since miscarrying in august 2011. im quite overweight and I am trying to gain a quite controlled diet, im being prescribed metformin after seeing a gyne im due to start it in a few day im unsure or my dose yet though. anyway im just wondering if anyone can give me some insight to what its like to be on met did it improve cycles moods ect im periods are very erratic and I don't ovulate im hoping to try and get this under control any help success stories or advice will be greatly appreciated :)


I wasn't getting periods/ovulating at all but since starting met 3 months ago I have been ovulating about every 2 months. I had a chemical pregnancy as soon as I started it.


----------



## LindseyGarth

Hope you don't mind me asking but was you overweight and it still worked for you even with a high bmi I'm just really hoping this will work for me thanks for your reply Hun :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

LindseyGarth said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking but was you overweight and it still worked for you even with a high bmi I'm just really hoping this will work for me thanks for your reply Hun :)

Yeah my bmi is about 35, I haven't lost any weight from it though.


----------



## LindseyGarth

I'm just really hoping it regulates my cycles so I can track ovulation


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Does anyone pay attention to their cervical mucus?

Mine was really dry last month (another symptom of my cysts, I suppose) but for the past few days it's been really watery and I feel "wet" down there. isn't this type of cm only supposed to show up just before you ovulate? It should be "fertile" mucus, right? But I shouldn't ovulate for another 4 or 5 days. Or is this just a sign that I'm going to ovulate soon?

We are going to start tomorrow, but now I'm worried that we might miss our fertile window.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

LindseyGarth said:


> I'm just really hoping it regulates my cycles so I can track ovulation

They say it can take 6 months to make work. So for me going to nothing to ovulating and having a period just after starting and then 2 months later is a huge improvement and hopefully it's still gonna get better since I haven't hit that 6 month mark yet!


----------



## mumface26

DenyseGiguere said:


> Does anyone pay attention to their cervical mucus?
> 
> Mine was really dry last month (another symptom of my cysts, I suppose) but for the past few days it's been really watery and I feel "wet" down there. isn't this type of cm only supposed to show up just before you ovulate? It should be "fertile" mucus, right? But I shouldn't ovulate for another 4 or 5 days. Or is this just a sign that I'm going to ovulate soon?
> 
> We are going to start tomorrow, but now I'm worried that we might miss our fertile window.

Cm is tricky to keep an eye on. Mine was dry, then wet, then sticky, watery then dry.
Text book cm is egg white consistency during ovulation but I only saw it once during my ttc time. Other than that it was just thin and watery.
Everyones different I imagine....


----------



## LindseyGarth

hopefulfor1st said:


> LindseyGarth said:
> 
> 
> I'm just really hoping it regulates my cycles so I can track ovulation
> 
> They say it can take 6 months to make work. So for me going to nothing to ovulating and having a period just after starting and then 2 months later is a huge improvement and hopefully it's still gonna get better since I haven't hit that 6 month mark yet!Click to expand...

well at the moment I have nothing but only slight bleeding and spotting no OV so anything would be an improvement how did you manage the side effects :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

LindseyGarth said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LindseyGarth said:
> 
> 
> I'm just really hoping it regulates my cycles so I can track ovulation
> 
> They say it can take 6 months to make work. So for me going to nothing to ovulating and having a period just after starting and then 2 months later is a huge improvement and hopefully it's still gonna get better since I haven't hit that 6 month mark yet!Click to expand...
> 
> well at the moment I have nothing but only slight bleeding and spotting no OV so anything would be an improvement how did you manage the side effects :hugs::thumbup:Click to expand...

It didn't affect me too much but I'm prescribed 1500mg so the first week I just took 500 a night before bed then a week later go to 1000 and work up to the full dose :)


----------



## LindseyGarth

is 1500 the recommended does ? or does it depend im due to start mine Monday but I don't no my dose yet. Ive got a really positive attitude towards this im really ready to through my self in to ttc its been 2 years now and I feel now im ready to jump back on the ttc wagon this is why im just holding out hope that met will work for me xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

LindseyGarth said:


> is 1500 the recommended does ? or does it depend im due to start mine Monday but I don't no my dose yet. Ive got a really positive attitude towards this im really ready to through my self in to ttc its been 2 years now and I feel now im ready to jump back on the ttc wagon this is why im just holding out hope that met will work for me xx


It varies, the absolute maximum dose is 2550mg but I've yet to see anyone on that much, apparently it's weight based. Most people I know of are on 1500. 

I started it mid July this year. Hadn't had a period since I stopped the pill jan 2012 (my son was 1st round clomid conceived may 2012 i hadnt had af for 5 months b4 falling pregnant since I'd stopped the pill, he was born jan 2013)
No post partum period for 6 months
31st July faint BFP!
6 August miscarried
Sept 25th had blood test and progesterone said I'd oved! 
4th oct (today) pretty sure AF is about to start...
This will be my first normal AF in years.


----------



## LindseyGarth

hopefulfor1st said:


> LindseyGarth said:
> 
> 
> is 1500 the recommended does ? or does it depend im due to start mine Monday but I don't no my dose yet. Ive got a really positive attitude towards this im really ready to through my self in to ttc its been 2 years now and I feel now im ready to jump back on the ttc wagon this is why im just holding out hope that met will work for me xx
> 
> 
> It varies, the absolute maximum dose is 2550mg but I've yet to see anyone on that much, apparently it's weight based. Most people I know of are on 1500.
> 
> I started it mid July this year. Hadn't had a period since I stopped the pill jan 2012 (my son was 1st round clomid conceived may 2012 i hadnt had af for 5 months b4 falling pregnant since I'd stopped the pill, he was born jan 2013)
> No post partum period for 6 months
> 31st July faint BFP!
> 6 August miscarried
> Sept 25th had blood test and progesterone said I'd oved!
> 4th oct (today) pretty sure AF is about to start...
> This will be my first normal AF in years.Click to expand...

I had a mmc in august 2011 and have never had a regular period since. im really sorry to hear about your miscarriage looks like it was the same month as mine only 2 years later. I would really like to try clomid but ive been told im to overweight so that sucks a little, congratulations on your little boy though :)


----------



## ghinspire22

Hey ladies! 

Emma and Ethan were born 9/4 via csection, a day earlier than planned. Everyone is doing well. Ethan has a heart murmur and a cleft lip. But they are doing so well.


----------



## nlk

congrats ghinspire! It's good to hear from you! Were they born naturally, or did they just move your c section forward?

Welcome to all the newbies :wave: 

sorry I've been mia, been insanely busy! Got my scan next Friday to see whether everything has shut down enough to keep going with the ivf. Nervous doesn't even begin to cover it! Hope everyone's doing well...have a good weekend!


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats Ghin!!! 
Did they say if Ethan will grow out of his heart murmer at all? And as far as his cleft lip, easily fixed but not necessary :) I went to school with some one who had a pretty serious cleft lip but he still got girl friends! No one cared about it so he will do fine either way ^_^ 

nlk- are they pretty much just tricking your body into being pregnant or just being in the ovulation phase of your cycle?? What do you mean by shut down?


----------



## nlk

In order to go through ivf, the clinic has to have complete control over my body. So essentially just stopping my body from doing ANYTHING - ovulating, bleeding etc. It makes sure that I also don't produce anymore cysts, and that it gets rid of any that there are. I will have been doing it for five weeks by the time of my scan...been so ill with it! Really hoping that I don't need to do it for longer. They have me on the pill to do most of it, but it's a brand that I knew from previous experience that I don't get on well with! If all is good next Friday then I come off it, and start stimming from the withdrawal bleed (to produce LOADS of eggs).


----------



## BABTTC123

@[email protected] it sounds like a lot to do! Well I hope that the scan goes well and that you get the good news to start on the next phase!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lindsey- I'm technically obese but clomid still worked for me!

Gh- congratulations! What did their weights end up being?

NLK- so exciting!!!! Fx

Afm, it's CD1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes for those who don't know me this is my first natural period (if you don't count the chemical) in years. Of course being pregnant would have been better but this is a good consolation prize.


----------



## Katerz

Aww congrats GH! Great to hear from you.

AFM not a lot to report on really! Lily is full on crawling now and pulling herself up on stuff...sofas, chairs, stair gates you name it she's climbing it! 

Lots of hugs and :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## LindseyGarth

hopefulfor1st said:


> Lindsey- I'm technically obese but clomid still worked for me!
> 
> Gh- congratulations! What did their weights end up being?
> 
> NLK- so exciting!!!! Fx
> 
> Afm, it's CD1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yes for those who don't know me this is my first natural period (if you don't count the chemical) in years. Of course being pregnant would have been better but this is a good consolation prize.

I was told they couldn't prescribe it me because the bigger you are the more risks associated with the drug :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

LindseyGarth said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey- I'm technically obese but clomid still worked for me!
> 
> Gh- congratulations! What did their weights end up being?
> 
> NLK- so exciting!!!! Fx
> 
> Afm, it's CD1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yes for those who don't know me this is my first natural period (if you don't count the chemical) in years. Of course being pregnant would have been better but this is a good consolation prize.
> 
> I was told they couldn't prescribe it me because the bigger you are the more risks associated with the drug :(Click to expand...


I think it depends what country you are in. I'm in Australia and its no real big deal here it's always the first round of treatment. As for the risks, they aren't with the actual drug they're with being overweight and pregnant full stop so they're trying to stamp it out any way possible, which is unfair because they only have that control over people with fertility problems.


----------



## LindseyGarth

Yeah ino it sucks :( well when I start the met I'm going to try my best to stick to a strict diet after 2 years I think I'm finally ready to give ttc 110% x


----------



## BABTTC123

So here are the long awaited wedding pics!! I have them on my facebook but I made the folder open to the public so you all can see it :)

https://www.facebook.com/brittybee1991/media_set?set=a.579710625397623&type=1


----------



## tooth_fairy

:hi:Hi Denyse!!


----------



## Katerz

Gorgeous pics Bab!


----------



## BABTTC123

Katerz said:


> Gorgeous pics Bab!


Thanks :D I think that they were well worth the wait!


----------



## mumface26

Hiya ghin! Nice to hear from you! One of my nephew has a heart murmur but he is absolutly fine, hejust hasto refrain from physical sports so when he plays football he is always in goal.
But im glad to read all is well! Congrats :):):)
Babs you both look wonderful! Cant wait to share my wedding pics :):)

We have decided to scrap the evening buffet. Reason been is because the meal will finish at apprix 6:30 to 7pm as its a late wedding and who is gna want more food a couple hours later?
Sooo......we are getting a chocolate fountain :):) its fun,the kids will love it and its better than payimg out for a huge buffet we feel no one will touch. Our extra evening guests only add up to 27 so we are inviting them to the whole wedding now.
I have emailed a few places for quotes and the best one so far is £180 for 120 guests and a 27inch fountain with 5 dips to choose. The 44 inch fountain would look over powering so we opted for the smaller one.

Sorry I waffled lol!


----------



## Katerz

Mmmmmm choc fountain!! I wanted one with a pick n mix table but hub said no...spent too much money or some excuse lololol!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh my goodness I just messaged an old friend I haven't seen In a few months and she informed me she's having a baby in 3 weeks! I said I want another and we got in depth and turns out she has pcos too! It took her 4 years to conceive her now 2.5 year old and she eventually fell with clomid. Well her hubby was cheating on her and they separated just over a year ago, she started seeing an old flame spent one weekend with him and got pregnant! She was in denial for ages and then ashamed to tell anyone since she's not divorced yet so never really told anyone!


----------



## LaurenM.

Hey ladies! I had to share my good news (I used to frequent this forum). I have PCOS and have been ttc for 4ish years on and off. I got my BFP yesterday! Hoping for a sticky bean now!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

LaurenM. said:


> Hey ladies! I had to share my good news (I used to frequent this forum). I have PCOS and have been ttc for 4ish years on and off. I got my BFP yesterday! Hoping for a sticky bean now!!

Congrats! Was it a natural cycle? (Just going by your siggy I don't see anything recent)


----------



## BABTTC123

mumface that sounds super yummy!! I was also hoping to get one but funds were tight so we weren't able to :( 

hopeful that is great news for your friend! And she shouldn't feel bad. They are separated and going through a divorce. It's not like her soon to be ex isn't out banging a bunch of chicks. She should be grateful and tell people that it is a blessing! 

Congrats LaurenM!!! 

asm... I decided to test this morning since I haven't had a cycle yet, I used a dollar tree test and it was bfn. I kept thinking I was seeing a shadow but it was really early so my eyes were deceiving me. :|
On better news! On Friday night my dad brought over a lost Pomeranian. The poor girl was infested with fleas so bad that half her fur was missing and the other half was matted up, her nails were so long they were curling around her paw and she was limping on her front right leg. We took her to the vet yesterday and she doesn't have a microchip, thank god, and when we got her xray back it showed that her elbow was broken a long time ago and was left to heal without care. So we are now waiting for a consultation on the price and procedure. We took her to my husbands work and got her groomed and then I took her and got her a coat to cover up her baldness lol she is a sweet heart and we have named her Penny :)


----------



## mumface26

Congrats laurenM! Lots and lots of sticky vibes :):):)

my works xmas part is on dec 6th so im upping the ante on my bfsbd (big fat skinny bride diet)
Its always a posh black tie event so the men MUST wear a tux and we have to have posh evening dresses or trouser suits. Eitherway its always I goooood night!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Mmmmmm choc fountain!! I wanted one with a pick n mix table but hub said no...spent too much money or some excuse lololol!

Yeah I wanted pick n mix aswel but dp said the fountain is enough.
Dp made me laugh, I suggested to him about the fountain instead of a buffet and he loved it but said "yeah I will run it by my mum, I think she would be cool with it."
I think my face said it all......he then said "its our wedding we will do what we want."
Oh err.....mummys boy alert.....??!
Mil likes the fountain but still said we should feed our evening guests. So I laughed and said "well there is an asda next door they could grab a sammich from there :) " sarcastic of course :haha:
(Asda is a supermarket thats open 24/7)


----------



## mumface26

BABTTC123 said:


> mumface that sounds super yummy!! I was also hoping to get one but funds were tight so we weren't able to :(
> 
> hopeful that is great news for your friend! And she shouldn't feel bad. They are separated and going through a divorce. It's not like her soon to be ex isn't out banging a bunch of chicks. She should be grateful and tell people that it is a blessing!
> 
> Congrats LaurenM!!!
> 
> asm... I decided to test this morning since I haven't had a cycle yet, I used a dollar tree test and it was bfn. I kept thinking I was seeing a shadow but it was really early so my eyes were deceiving me. :|
> On better news! On Friday night my dad brought over a lost Pomeranian. The poor girl was infested with fleas so bad that half her fur was missing and the other half was matted up, her nails were so long they were curling around her paw and she was limping on her front right leg. We took her to the vet yesterday and she doesn't have a microchip, thank god, and when we got her xray back it showed that her elbow was broken a long time ago and was left to heal without care. So we are now waiting for a consultation on the price and procedure. We took her to my husbands work and got her groomed and then I took her and got her a coat to cover up her baldness lol she is a sweet heart and we have named her Penny :)

Aww little penny <3
How can people be so cruel to animals? Like you buy a pet and take care of it, dont just stick.it in the yard when you get bored of it. Take them to a rehoming centre and admit sorry I cant look after it anymore, they wont get you into trouble for being honest! I think people are afraid of this and end up dumping their pets somewhere or neglecting them.


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah it is pretty messed up and lost of them get away with it! Unfortunately there aren't any rehoming centers here, just humane societies and pounds, both of which will euthanize pets that are relinquished due to the high volume of pets brought in and the low amount that are actually adopted :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

BABTTC123 said:


> Yeah it is pretty messed up and lost of them get away with it! Unfortunately there aren't any rehoming centers here, just humane societies and pounds, both of which will euthanize pets that are relinquished due to the high volume of pets brought in and the low amount that are actually adopted :(



Same here they only keep them 7 days sometimes less if they are full or weekend public hols etc. 
and dog fighting is running rampant here at the moment so if you do a "free to good home" chances are that's where your pet will end up.


----------



## BABTTC123

Well we are going to try to keep her, but if we find out that our landlord wont let us then my dad said that he wants her. She reminds him of a pomchi that he had as a kid, ironic because my husband had a pomchi that looked like her as well when he was a kid lol!


----------



## Katerz

Aw poor penny hopefully you can be her forever home.

Setting my alarm for the first time in like 7 months...ack! Back to work tomorrow :(


----------



## BABTTC123

Me too! And have a great day back at work!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

How is everyone doing?

We bought some OPK's for the first time and I took one this morning and it was very faint. Hoping that means I'm going to ovulate in a day or two. Will test again tomorrow. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DenyseGiguere said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> We bought some OPK's for the first time and I took one this morning and it was very faint. Hoping that means I'm going to ovulate in a day or two. Will test again tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Most women get a faint line all cycle especially with pcos!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> We bought some OPK's for the first time and I took one this morning and it was very faint. Hoping that means I'm going to ovulate in a day or two. Will test again tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> 
> Most women get a faint line all cycle especially with pcos!Click to expand...

That's what I figured lol. Not giving up hope though :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DenyseGiguere said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> We bought some OPK's for the first time and I took one this morning and it was very faint. Hoping that means I'm going to ovulate in a day or two. Will test again tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> 
> Most women get a faint line all cycle especially with pcos!Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I figured lol. Not giving up hope though :)Click to expand...

How many times a day are you opking?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> We bought some OPK's for the first time and I took one this morning and it was very faint. Hoping that means I'm going to ovulate in a day or two. Will test again tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> 
> Most women get a faint line all cycle especially with pcos!Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I figured lol. Not giving up hope though :)Click to expand...
> 
> How many times a day are you opking?Click to expand...

Today was the first time I've tried.


----------



## Katerz

Good luck with your opks denyse. Come ooooooon dark lines!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thanks. Got another negative today? Based on my calendar I should ovulate in 2 days...I'm hoping I'm not too late :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's officially clomid time! 
Woohoo.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DenyseGiguere said:


> Thanks. Got another negative today? Based on my calendar I should ovulate in 2 days...I'm hoping I'm not too late :(

It's recommended you opk 2-3x a day as the surge can only last a few hours so you could miss it. 
Personally I'm not a fan of opks at all! If you have regular cycles just dtd regularly over the expected fertile time. Eg 28 day cycle: dtd every 2nd day from 10-18.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

This is my OPK from tonight - is it just me or is it positive? I'm still new to this.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131008_171845_447.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bellybump89

DenyseGiguere said:


> This is my OPK from tonight - is it just me or is it positive? I'm still new to this.

not quite positive yet hon, the test line usually will be very dark purple like the control line. 

this was my one and only positive ovulation test ive ever had if you want to compare color.. i got pregnant with my now 1 year old girl that cycle.
sorry if the photo is huge :/
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v442/xxbleedingrosex/095860fe-ae5d-4a03-88ba-ba62911afed1.jpg


----------



## Bellybump89

as for me, im still not ovulating. :( the met seems to be at the correct dosage now 1500 mgs im not sure if my stomach could handle a higher dosage... 

its CD 16 and still no pos OPK. i will keep trying until CD 20 and then ill probably give up. 

i guess its jjust a waiting game for me now until i start clomid in december..

ETA- i have lost 5 pounds so far.. so i guess thats a good outcome. weight seems to be staying off


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bellybump89 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> This is my OPK from tonight - is it just me or is it positive? I'm still new to this.
> 
> not quite positive yet hon, the test line usually will be very dark purple like the control line.
> 
> this was my one and only positive ovulation test ive ever had if you want to compare color.. i got pregnant with my now 1 year old girl that cycle.
> sorry if the photo is huge :/
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v442/xxbleedingrosex/095860fe-ae5d-4a03-88ba-ba62911afed1.jpgClick to expand...

Thanks, that's what I thought too. Oh well, it's still early for me. Not giving up yet!

Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bellybump89 said:


> as for me, im still not ovulating. :( the met seems to be at the correct dosage now 1500 mgs im not sure if my stomach could handle a higher dosage...
> 
> its CD 16 and still no pos OPK. i will keep trying until CD 20 and then ill probably give up.
> 
> i guess its jjust a waiting game for me now until i start clomid in december..
> 
> ETA- i have lost 5 pounds so far.. so i guess thats a good outcome. weight seems to be staying off

Do you normally get regular AF? And they do say it can take up to 6 months for the metformin to start working


----------



## Bellybump89

Not regular at all. :/ cycles vary from 28-40 days it was more like 60 days but they seem to be calming down from all the vitex I previously took. Hoping the metformin will make them 30 days. I'm sort of half heartedly into this because i feel like I won't ovulate without the clomid but we are still DTD anyway.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I am not sure wether to opk or not. I am not a fan of it but in saying that I've never religiously done it every day or got a positive


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I took another one this morning, the second line is a little darker but still not as dark as the control line


----------



## Katerz

Sounds like it's progressing denyse.

Being back at work sucks! I don't have my own desk yet which is really peeing me off...they've known my return date for nearly 2 months!! I've also lost a lot of important and helpful documents too aghhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Katerz said:


> Sounds like it's progressing denyse.
> 
> Being back at work sucks! I don't have my own desk yet which is really peeing me off...they've known my return date for nearly 2 months!! I've also lost a lot of important and helpful documents too aghhhhhhhhhh!

Where do you work?


----------



## BABTTC123

Katerz said:


> Sounds like it's progressing denyse.
> 
> Being back at work sucks! I don't have my own desk yet which is really peeing me off...they've known my return date for nearly 2 months!! I've also lost a lot of important and helpful documents too aghhhhhhhhhh!


:/ I hate when work places pull that crap. It seems like they want to make things as difficult as possible for you! lol I hope that things get better for you as the weeks progress :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Haha, I feel like such a dummy. Since this is my first time using OPK's I thought they worked the same as pregnancy tests and you were supposed to use FMU....apparently you're not.


----------



## Bellybump89

It's best to test around 10 am then 6pm


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bellybump89 said:


> It's best to test around 10 am then 6pm

Yep, read that now :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I think I might have already ovulated. I had EWCM for 3-4 days but now I'm completely dry. That's what I'm hoping anyway. I have one test left, I might use it this afternoon.


----------



## Katerz

DenyseGiguere said:


> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like it's progressing denyse.
> 
> Being back at work sucks! I don't have my own desk yet which is really peeing me off...they've known my return date for nearly 2 months!! I've also lost a lot of important and helpful documents too aghhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Where do you work?Click to expand...

I work for a car insurance company dealing with peoples claims. It can be interesting...sometimes lol

I've forgotten a lot of stuff...daytime TV has rotted my brain lol!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Katerz said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katerz said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like it's progressing denyse.
> 
> Being back at work sucks! I don't have my own desk yet which is really peeing me off...they've known my return date for nearly 2 months!! I've also lost a lot of important and helpful documents too aghhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Where do you work?Click to expand...
> 
> I work for a car insurance company dealing with peoples claims. It can be interesting...sometimes lol
> 
> I've forgotten a lot of stuff...daytime TV has rotted my brain lol!Click to expand...

That sounds like fun! I'm a legal assistant in real estate...it's very stressful and high maintenance lol


----------



## Bellybump89

When you have tons of ewcm and then all of a sudden just dry up you've got a good 70% chance that's O-day. That's how it usually works from what I've read. Every woman Is different though!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bellybump89 said:


> When you have tons of ewcm and then all of a sudden just dry up you've got a good 70% chance that's O-day. That's how it usually works from what I've read. Every woman Is different though!

Maybe we'll give it another try tonight just in case :)


----------



## Bellybump89

Ovulation spotting... Does anyone here get it? 
I have light pink and red on the tp today along with some cramping earlier.
I'm either having a 17 day cycle or it's ovulation spotting. I wish my uterus could text message. 

Like hey, what's up?
Nothing you? 
Oh just ovulating. 

... Lol
Edit to add- my dates were off. Today is cd 19 for me

Today's opk
https://i.imgur.com/T5JTiEb.png


----------



## Katerz

Haha that would be awesome! Oh oh a daily text alert in the morning telling you what your bod is gonna do!


----------



## Bellybump89

"Good morning! Your gonna act like a crazed hormonal psycho today! Here's today's forecast of a migraine and leg cramps" 

Wonderful.. Haha this is me in a nutshell. Damn hormones


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Used my last OPK this afternoon and still negative :( Worried that now I'm not going to ovulate at all


----------



## Bellybump89

Don't give up hope! There's plenty of time left
For you to ovulate still :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DenyseGiguere said:


> Used my last OPK this afternoon and still negative :( Worried that now I'm not going to ovulate at all



If your only opking once a day there's a good chance you may have missed it- it can only last a few hours. Now your reminding me why I find opks too stressful!


----------



## tooth_fairy

DenyseGiguere said:


> Used my last OPK this afternoon and still negative :( Worried that now I'm not going to ovulate at all

Denyse,

I would recommend using OPK's multiple times a day, if your not already.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thanks ladies, I really appreciate the words of support and encouragement :) I apologize in advance, I never used OPK's before this cycle. I used my first one on Monday using FMU, then Tuesday FMU and yesterday afternoon, this morning with FMU and this afternoon. I'm hoping you're all right and I just missed the surge. I didn't realize it only lasted a few hours. Thanks so much for the tips, I'm feeling a little better :) Sorry to be a downer


----------



## Katerz

When I was on my first round of clomid to try to understand how opks worked I took one every day from CD1 and stuck them next to each other on a piece of paper for comparison. When the line got darker I took opks twice. If they work for you opks can be really good! 

If I can find the pic I took of them I will upload it.


----------



## Bellybump89

I have one if you can't find it katerz.


----------



## nlk

DenyseGiguere said:


> Thanks ladies, I really appreciate the words of support and encouragement :) I apologize in advance, I never used OPK's before this cycle. I used my first one on Monday using FMU, then Tuesday FMU and yesterday afternoon, this morning with FMU and this afternoon. I'm hoping you're all right and I just missed the surge. I didn't realize it only lasted a few hours. Thanks so much for the tips, I'm feeling a little better :) Sorry to be a downer

Actually, FMU is the _least _reliable for OPKs...you don't produce a mass amount of LH whilst you're asleep...it's mainly once you're up and about. So you'll get stronger results, even if you do it once a day, but somewhere _during _the day, rather than at the beginning :thumbup:


----------



## mumface26

I could never get the hang of opks as my cycle was irregular I never knew when to use them.
I didnt even opk on clomid.

Deeply annoyed at dp. Our tv is fine, when you turn it on some faint green lines appear on the far left side, they dissapear after 10-15mins and its fine.
Dp hates it so hes gone and ordered a 3d all singing all dancing smart tv on buy now pay later. My sister has one and he was playing with it the other week and hes gone on about them ever since.
Im so not impressed. We are saving for our wedding and now he adds more pressure with this??
I give up. Our tv was fine, a 47inch lcd.
He is a show off sometimes with the latest technlogy, a bmw, designer clothes.... Sometime I cant cope with it all :(:(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> I could never get the hang of opks as my cycle was irregular I never knew when to use them.
> I didnt even opk on clomid.
> 
> Deeply annoyed at dp. Our tv is fine, when you turn it on some faint green lines appear on the far left side, they dissapear after 10-15mins and its fine.
> Dp hates it so hes gone and ordered a 3d all singing all dancing smart tv on buy now pay later. My sister has one and he was playing with it the other week and hes gone on about them ever since.
> Im so not impressed. We are saving for our wedding and now he adds more pressure with this??
> I give up. Our tv was fine, a 47inch lcd.
> He is a show off sometimes with the latest technlogy, a bmw, designer clothes.... Sometime I cant cope with it all :(:(



Same as mine. Our 50 inch is fine but apparently he needs a new one for his new Xbox. I compromised as he can have it as his xmas present.


----------



## Katerz

Ah cant find the pic at the moment.

Today i found a lump on the cat (the one that didn't run away). Seriously could do with a bit of blooming luck right about now!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

AAAAAAAANNNDDDDD the bding has commenced!

NLK how's the ivf plan going? Got a date?


----------



## nlk

GL with the clomid, hopeful!

I'm starting my injections on Wednesday, for hopefully just short of two weeks. Then I have the collection, then 2-5 days after that my transfer, then I'm in the 2ww!! It's all moving now!


----------



## Aein

Hello Ladies! how are you all ding , wts update

sorry for being away from here, totally stuck with work @ inlaws home, SIL's marriage preparations and eid too ehhh m tired , morning 8 awaken and all day working like a donkey :/ in end night 11 i just go on bed with sleepy eyes :(


----------



## sugarpi24

well ladies it always seems like you go one step forward and two steps backwards....here my DH and i are trying to pay off debt...trying to get as much overtime as possible and then our boss throws a big bomb our way...we are getting shut down for a WEEK!!! which means no pay...he said they didnt know anything about it til yesterday....and its really going to hurt them as well. BUT hopefully we can volunteer in other areas and possibly still work but its like dang it!!! I told my hubby that we mise well just go ahead with IVF now...because at this rate with all this crap going on we will never get there! There is always something in the way :( i know i could be worse off...but grr!


----------



## Katerz

Nlk - wooow not long now! You'll have a bambino in your arms before you know it!

Aien - good to hear from you! When is the wedding?

Sugarpi - how comes they have closed for a week?

Wellll my cat is currently having a sleepover at the vet. He seems to have torn a muscle or something and his gut poked out of the hole which is the lump we could feel. Poor little man was bruised when they shaved him. He is having an op to poke everything back in tomorrow. Luuuuuckily we have him insured! These things are sent to test us!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I think today is O day! A few cramps throughout the day and EWCM. I think tonight is the night :dance:

How is everyone else doing? Thanks so much for the support ladies, it's so nice having other ladies with PCOS to chat with.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DenyseGiguere said:


> I think today is O day! A few cramps throughout the day and EWCM. I think tonight is the night :dance:
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Thanks so much for the support ladies, it's so nice having other ladies with PCOS to chat with.


Good luck!! They say as soon as the ewcm leaves its o time! 
Are u still opking? I think ill give it a try this month yest barely a second line lol that's usually what happens when I opk, I hope this doesn't continue or ill get discouraged with this whole cycle!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I think today is O day! A few cramps throughout the day and EWCM. I think tonight is the night :dance:
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Thanks so much for the support ladies, it's so nice having other ladies with PCOS to chat with.
> 
> 
> Good luck!! They say as soon as the ewcm leaves its o time!
> Are u still opking? I think ill give it a try this month yest barely a second line lol that's usually what happens when I opk, I hope this doesn't continue or ill get discouraged with this whole cycle!Click to expand...

I used my last OPK a few days ago, and I really wasn't a fan of them. Good luck this cycle! My EWCM is pretty thick and heavy right now. We are going out for dinner for my brother in law's birthday, then I think when we get home it will be :sex: time lol. I texted my husband that I was never so happy to have cramps before in my life lol.


----------



## sugarpi24

Katerz said:


> Nlk - wooow not long now! You'll have a bambino in your arms before you know it!
> 
> Aien - good to hear from you! When is the wedding?
> 
> Sugarpi - how comes they have closed for a week?
> 
> Wellll my cat is currently having a sleepover at the vet. He seems to have torn a muscle or something and his gut poked out of the hole which is the lump we could feel. Poor little man was bruised when they shaved him. He is having an op to poke everything back in tomorrow. Luuuuuckily we have him insured! These things are sent to test us!

Our customer is shutting down. They don't know why...it was unexpected. BuT it sounds like hubby and I might be able to work for ppl who don't want to in another area.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Another blonde moment by me- this just happened, noticed my clomid pill had snapped in the pack and desperate not to lose it...opened the bin and carefully cut the packaging away so I could pour it in my mouth. Sure enough as I cut the package half the pill went flying in front of the dog to which I immediately tackled him for it and the other half went in the bin. Under a nappy. I dug through quietly looking for it so my hubby didn't hear me, and of course took it....you can't waste it! Yup that just happened.


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> Another blonde moment by me- this just happened, noticed my clomid pill had snapped in the pack and desperate not to lose it...opened the bin and carefully cut the packaging away so I could pour it in my mouth. Sure enough as I cut the package half the pill went flying in front of the dog to which I immediately tackled him for it and the other half went in the bin. Under a nappy. I dug through quietly looking for it so my hubby didn't hear me, and of course took it....you can't waste it! Yup that just happened.

Oh man that is hilarious. :haha: I'm sorry you had to dig in the bin but I had a mental image of like a mad dash between you and the dog. Funny stuff


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sore boobs today- but up high like on the side of the boob level with armpits.
Could that be a sign of approaching ov?
I'm anovulatory so no idea of signs. It's cd9 I took my last clomid pill a few hours ago, last time I took it I didn't ov til cd21.


----------



## Bellybump89

I only remember ovulating once (dd conceived) but I do remember my chest being pretty sore! So I think that sound promising. I think as we ovulate out hormones go all crazy and it makes us almost have pms symptoms. Well I'm pretty sure that's how I felt that cycle. It felt just like AF all the way until I got my bfp. I hope that helps somewhat. Wish It was more!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Bellybump89 said:


> I only remember ovulating once (dd conceived) but I do remember my chest being pretty sore! So I think that sound promising. I think as we ovulate out hormones go all crazy and it makes us almost have pms symptoms. Well I'm pretty sure that's how I felt that cycle. It felt just like AF all the way until I got my bfp. I hope that helps somewhat. Wish It was more!

Thanks for the info! Defintely helps, I think AF is gonna show tomorrow I've been cramping all day :(


----------



## xsugarplumx

I know this is kind of an old post but, I'm 20 and was diagnosed with PCOS 5 years ago. Not currently on any meds and not ovulating or bleeding since January. Hopefully that will change next month!


----------



## tooth_fairy

xsugarplumx said:


> I know this is kind of an old post but, I'm 20 and was diagnosed with PCOS 5 years ago. Not currently on any meds and not ovulating or bleeding since January. Hopefully that will change next month!

I'm sorry about the PCOS I just got diagnosed in Feb.hope everything works out for you!


----------



## xsugarplumx

I'm hoping so as well! !


----------



## Katerz

Good luck! Sooo many success stories :) xx


----------



## mumface26

hopeful - if your dog ate it the pill you could tell the doctor "i didnt take my clomid as the dog ate it" :haha: ive dug things out the bin before......unbeknown to dp lol!

Our 3d tv has arrived and I must say its pretty good. It came preloaded with some 3d content and its really good. Just waiting for some 3d movies to arrive from lovefilm. We really need to upgrade our broadband though. Atm our router is slow, like that toy story add where its like wifi wifi....wiiifiiiiii then it explodes, yep thats ours :haha: so dp is gna see if we can get sky fibre, that sounds lile a cereal lol!


----------



## Bellybump89

What's up girls? A little quiet In here. 

My husbands away for a week working and I'm all alone :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Had my first pt session yesterday- rather sore, sitting on the toilet hurts


----------



## Bellybump89

I hope you start feeling a little better hopeful! What is the PT for?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bellybump89 said:


> I hope you start feeling a little better hopeful! What is the PT for?


Just trying to lose some weight, so if the clomid doesn't work I hopefully can still have options to conceive naturally. I joined a gym and got 2 free pt sessions


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I will be 8dpo tomorrow and feeling a lot better than last month. No spotting so far. AF is due around the 24th. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Real quiet around here lately!!

Well Ok I know this isn't a positive opk but this is the closest I've ever had. Was getting a bit discouraged that I wouldn't ov (this is clomid cycle #1) as my test lines were barely there but this has made me feel better! 

https://s22.postimg.org/ow5klo2kh/image.jpg
how to take a screen shot


----------



## Bellybump89

Woohoo! I hope it gets darker quick for you. My opks always have a line :/ and it's usually dark too. It's very hard to tell on mine. 

The other day when you said PT I was thinking physical therapy not personal trainer.. lol I thought you may have hurt yourself! Put that is so awesome you have a free three free pt session. I need to get my arse back in the gym !


----------



## Katerz

Crazy week sorting the cat out with the vet, settling in work and visits to my dad and step mum...phewewwww starts all again tomorrow!

Sending :dust: everyone's way


----------



## nlk

sorry I've not been around much...have been really busy with all the ivf stuff!

Hope we get some more bfps in here soon...I think we're long overdue some!

hopeful, your OPK looks good! I know you normally don't have much of a line at all, so here's hoping it gets darker and darker :hugs:

I've been injecting for five days so far. went in for my first scan this morning, and apparently I have massively overresponded and now have 40 follicles! 20 on each side! Wowzers! They're a bit concerned about me now developing OHSS, so have to be monitored really closely. Possibly every day :/ Stomach is starting to get quite bruised from all the injecting...not long left though! They're thinking about lowering my dose, so hopefully that helps to get things under control a bit better!

Hope you all had a lovely weekend!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm still waiting for AF, she's due in 3 days or there abouts. Been testing, but of course :bfn:. Still holding out hope though!


----------



## Katerz

Wow nlk lots of beautiful follies! Yay folliiiiiieeeees!


----------



## nlk

too many katerz!! Now being monitored really closely!!


----------



## Katerz

Oh yeah just re read...I was speed reading on my way out of work! :dohh:


----------



## Bellybump89

Holy cow! Sooo many follicles nlk! Maybe you will be able to freeze some! Or am I thinking of the wrong process?


----------



## nlk

Nope, that's the right one, bellybump! Definitely hoping to be able to freeze some, so that I don't have to go through all of this again! I'm just hoping that in all those follies there are enough eggs...often with ivf, not all follies contain an egg...or one that's mature enough to be used :( Got another scan tomorrow, and more blood work, so will make sure I update you all. I'm hoping I get to have my collection sooner rather than later because of this!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh NLK that's exciting yet scary at the same time!!
Hopefully your response to the drugs level out soon and you get lots of lovely eggs!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Eek getting excited
Cd18
https://s23.postimg.org/chbfyzpdn/image.jpg
image upload no compression


----------



## Bellybump89

Looking great hopeful! I hope tomorrow's is bam in your face positive! 
I have my fingers crossed for everybody :) 

Cd 13 for me here (last months ovulation spotting turned into full blown AF. Stupid 19 day cycle :grr:) so hopefully any day now I'll ovulate. I'm not getting my hopes up though because I never O.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bellybump89 said:


> Looking great hopeful! I hope tomorrow's is bam in your face positive!
> I have my fingers crossed for everybody :)
> 
> Cd 13 for me here (last months ovulation spotting turned into full blown AF. Stupid 19 day cycle :grr:) so hopefully any day now I'll ovulate. I'm not getting my hopes up though because I never O.


It actually got a bit darker after I took the pic too. Hoping to do another this arvo but my friends coming over so don't know that ill get to!


----------



## dinks27

Hi ladies! I was reading through another thread & it sounded like this one might be the right spot for me. My husband and I have been trying for over a year (since August 2012), and within 2 months of TTC, I was diagnosed with PCOS (indicated initially bc of irregular cycles- sometimes over 3+ months without a cycle). We did one round of clomid with trigger and BFN...honestly, I couldn't really take the stress at the time, so since then (exactly a year ago now), we've just been letting nature take it's course. I've never suspected anything until now!

AF should have come for me around Sun. 10/20 (if regular) and still nothing so far, but I've never had symptoms like the ones I have this month...it's definitely making me hopeful!

I think ovulation would have been around 10/6 (we were on vacation from 9/30-10/6, so lots of BD around that time!).
10/9 - aching back
10/13 - a single spot of blood (stringy) & pinkish CM (when I saw this, it was the first time I thought I could actually have conceived...could be IB?)
10/18 - another single spot of blood (stringy), no color to CM (this I thought was weird- a second IB? Is it normal to have two so far apart and nothing in between, before or after?)
10/22 - today I've had twinges in my lower abdomen, around my ovaries...still no AF though and no BFP.

What do you think? Since I'm still getting BFNs and I'm so irregular, I'm not sure if/when I should go get a blood test. Any of you girls in a similar boat??


----------



## hopefulfor1st

dinks27 said:


> Hi ladies! I was reading through another thread & it sounded like this one might be the right spot for me. My husband and I have been trying for over a year (since August 2012), and within 2 months of TTC, I was diagnosed with PCOS (indicated initially bc of irregular cycles- sometimes over 3+ months without a cycle). We did one round of clomid with trigger and BFN...honestly, I couldn't really take the stress at the time, so since then (exactly a year ago now), we've just been letting nature take it's course. I've never suspected anything until now!
> 
> AF should have come for me around Sun. 10/20 (if regular) and still nothing so far, but I've never had symptoms like the ones I have this month...it's definitely making me hopeful!
> 
> I think ovulation would have been around 10/6 (we were on vacation from 9/30-10/6, so lots of BD around that time!).
> 10/9 - aching back
> 10/13 - a single spot of blood (stringy) & pinkish CM (when I saw this, it was the first time I thought I could actually have conceived...could be IB?)
> 10/18 - another single spot of blood (stringy), no color to CM (this I thought was weird- a second IB? Is it normal to have two so far apart and nothing in between, before or after?)
> 10/22 - today I've had twinges in my lower abdomen, around my ovaries...still no AF though and no BFP.
> 
> What do you think? Since I'm still getting BFNs and I'm so irregular, I'm not sure if/when I should go get a blood test. Any of you girls in a similar boat??



What makes you sure of ovulation date Hun? 
We're u using opks or just notice ewcm and ov pains etc?


----------



## dinks27

Hi! i didn't use OPK this time and had ewcm and definitel ov pains...O could have been somewhat before or after the 6th, but i can't be sure. i didn't really think much of it at the time, but once i had the pink cm and stringy spot of blood, it all kind of clicked together (though i could be reading into it, i guess). does any of this seem to be enough to go off of? :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I prob wouldn't rush to doc- I often would get ov symptoms but no ov... Maybe give it a week or so then head to doc for blood work?


----------



## mumface26

Wow huge huge catch up :)

Nlk....i hope your follies contain maturing eggies!

Hopeful ..... Good luck with ov'ng. Lets hope the line gets darker :thumbup:

Everyone else.....good luck with everything and lets hope we get more bfp announcements in before xmas :):)

Afm not much to say...... I had another eye test recently as I keep getting baaaad headaches. I work on computers all day. Anyway, my eyes havent changed so it must just be me. Ive always been headachey since my teens.

:dust:


----------



## StellaBella24

Great news for you Nlk and Hopeful! Fingers crossed for u both. Xxxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm feeling a bit relieved. After being diagnosed with polycystic ovaries, I was worried about my cycles becoming irregular. I'm now on cd28 and am having major AF cramps. I normally get them a few days before AF arrives, and I normally have 30 day cycles. We are looking forward to trying again next month - I am really excited about the prospect of conceiving in November because we would be due right around our 7th wedding anniversary :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm feeling a bit relieved. After being diagnosed with polycystic ovaries, I was worried about my cycles becoming irregular. I'm now on cd28 and am having major AF cramps. I normally get them a few days before AF arrives, and I normally have 30 day cycles. We are looking forward to trying again next month - I am really excited about the prospect of conceiving in November because we would be due right around our 7th wedding anniversary :)

My anniversary is tomorrow and with that opk yesterday I think (hope) ill be oving around then!


----------



## tooth_fairy

hopefulfor1st said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit relieved. After being diagnosed with polycystic ovaries, I was worried about my cycles becoming irregular. I'm now on cd28 and am having major AF cramps. I normally get them a few days before AF arrives, and I normally have 30 day cycles. We are looking forward to trying again next month - I am really excited about the prospect of conceiving in November because we would be due right around our 7th wedding anniversary :)
> 
> My anniversary is tomorrow and with that opk yesterday I think (hope) ill be oving around then!Click to expand...

Happy Anniversary! Hopefully there will be lots of BDing going on :D


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit relieved. After being diagnosed with polycystic ovaries, I was worried about my cycles becoming irregular. I'm now on cd28 and am having major AF cramps. I normally get them a few days before AF arrives, and I normally have 30 day cycles. We are looking forward to trying again next month - I am really excited about the prospect of conceiving in November because we would be due right around our 7th wedding anniversary :)
> 
> My anniversary is tomorrow and with that opk yesterday I think (hope) ill be oving around then!Click to expand...

Awesome, good luck hun xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

There has been alot of bding lol. Married 4 years tomorrow! 
And he works 7am-3pm and I work 3pm-9pm lol.


----------



## shorty42383

Hey Ladies! DH and I have been trying to conceive for over a year and I was just diagnosed, today, with PCOS. I had no idea I had this except for the fact that my cycles were 32-48 days. Turns out I am not ovulating so the doc put me metformin. Has anybody else taken metformin? Anybody have success?


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> There has been alot of bding lol. Married 4 years tomorrow!
> And he works 7am-3pm and I work 3pm-9pm lol.

Happy anniversary! Is your opk any darker today?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was having no cycle at all when I started metformin, I ovulated about 3 days after starting and conceived but had a chemical pregnancy (I don't think this was related to the met at all!) I then had another cycle 60 days later, so it definitely has helped even out my hormones!


----------



## Bellybump89

shorty42383 said:


> Hey Ladies! DH and I have been trying to conceive for over a year and I was just diagnosed, today, with PCOS. I had no idea I had this except for the fact that my cycles were 32-48 days. Turns out I am not ovulating so the doc put me metformin. Has anybody else taken metformin? Anybody have success?

Welcome! I'm currently on metformin right now and It has made me have a period but I'm still not ovulating yet. Due to start clomid in December. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## tooth_fairy

shorty42383 said:


> Hey Ladies! DH and I have been trying to conceive for over a year and I was just diagnosed, today, with PCOS. I had no idea I had this except for the fact that my cycles were 32-48 days. Turns out I am not ovulating so the doc put me metformin. Has anybody else taken metformin? Anybody have success?

I initially started off with Metformin and it definitely helped regulate my cycle but ovulation did not occur. Then I was prescribed Clomid and I did ovulate on my first cycle but BFN.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bellybump89 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> There has been alot of bding lol. Married 4 years tomorrow!
> And he works 7am-3pm and I work 3pm-9pm lol.
> 
> Happy anniversary! Is your opk any darker today?Click to expand...

It's lighter than yesterday's dark one but still a definite line!
Confusing! 
Yesterday 11am- near positive
2pm and 5pm- no second line 
Today 11am medium dark line.

Wtf. Maybe my afternoon tests aren't worth doing? Maybe my best time is smu and yesterday was my positive and now it's on the downslope, and I should just disregard all afternoon tests.


----------



## Bellybump89

That is weird! I would keep up with the SMU like you said.. Maybe your urine gets more diluted throughout the day? I know mine does even if I don't drink a lot before testing.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah I dunno.... I'm gonna try not stress too much on them and keep bding as if I haven't oved, guess ill just have to wait for my bloods!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Errr just got a call from hubby.... Bush fires real bad around here at the moment and there's one close to his folks house, he said prepare the spare room cos their car is packed incase they got told to evacuate. FYI- you can't even walk in the spare room at the moment :/ it's my storage place lol


----------



## Bellybump89

Omg! I hope everyone is ok! Maybe they can sleep on the couch? It's better than the floor haha. My spare bedroom is piled up with storage too. I know the feeling


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah now there's a fire near me. Just about 4-5 min drive away from here, I can hear sirens :/ it is heading in the opposite direction though thank god. It is 37* Celsius and there are really strong and hot winds, there's been alot of fires around here in the last week :/


----------



## tooth_fairy

hopefulfor1st said:


> Yeah now there's a fire near me. Just about 4-5 min drive away from here, I can hear sirens :/ it is heading in the opposite direction though thank god. It is 37* Celsius and there are really strong and hot winds, there's been alot of fires around here in the last week :/

Oh no! Stay safe


----------



## Bellybump89

I need some opinions! Opks are so difficult for me because I always always have a pretty decent line on there. It's hard for me to say when it's 100% positive. 
Anyways here are cd 13 & 14 (today) test. Thoughts? 

https://i.imgur.com/V3Xqedf.png


----------



## hopefulfor1st

The first 2 look near but not positive but the last one is lighter... Maybe you've oved and your LH is on the downslope now?


----------



## Bellybump89

it would be nice if that were the case! But i honestly think my body is gearing up to O and never does. That's the case 99% of the time for me. Stupid pcos. I'm gonna keep testing tomorrow and see what's up.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sounds like a plan.....why the wait for clomid?


----------



## Bellybump89

I'm not really sure. My doctor just wanted me to stay on the metformin and see if I could get pregnant without it first. I guess she sees it as less harsh? My appointment is December 13th I believe so it's not too far away. Maybe I will get a Christmas/new year bfp


----------



## Bellybump89

Does anybody think my positive was on cd 14 at 2 pm? 
Or is my body just doing the gearing up to O but never O thing it always does. 
Honest opinions! 

https://i.imgur.com/Dsvvp9x.png


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Could it possibly have been before the first cd13 test? The first 2 are are the same darkness and then they fade out. If your tests are always dark though may not mean anything, my tests are always barely got a 2nd line so I'm hopeful my dark line means something


----------



## Bellybump89

It's very possible. The only other time I've ovulated was on cd 7... And that was how I got Pregnant. I started testing with cd 13 this time though so if it was positive I didn't catch it :/ 

I hope for both of us we caught the Eggie on time! When are you testing?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hpt testing? Prob not til after I get my cd21 bloods back to confirm ov, which I'm getting done sat so prob Tuesday get them back. If my tues opk was infact positive then by the time I get my results ill be 5-7dpo so ready to test daily lol!


----------



## Bellybump89

Yes hpt testing.. I don't have any more IC Hpts so I think I'll just wait it out until AF comes. I doubt I can wait that long though. Ill probably cave 10-11 dpo


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My opk this morning was completely negative :) that gives me some hope that I did have my real surge 2 days ago!
If so we BDed cd 6,8,10,12,14,15,17,18 and I will again tonight cd20 so bases are def covered!


----------



## Bellybump89

Looking good! Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bellybump89 said:


> Looking good! Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to you!

You too, hopefully your body got it right! 

It's our wedding anniversary and I've just got home from work (10pm) we are celebrating by eating ice cream and watching teen mum 2 !


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> Bellybump89 said:
> 
> 
> Looking good! Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to you!
> 
> You too, hopefully your body got it right!
> 
> It's our wedding anniversary and I've just got home from work (10pm) we are celebrating by eating ice cream and watching teen mum 2 !Click to expand...

Happy anniversary :flower:
Teen mum....i love them series! Ultimate chilling out on my own in my onesie television :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Is nexis still floating around here? The surgery is getting close.


----------



## sugarpi24

https://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-diet

^^i found that to have some good information on a fertility diet. :)


----------



## Aein

Knock Knock

Just a HIeee from me after so many days
how are you ladies doing, wts up at ur end


----------



## Bellybump89

I just took these today because I felt some cramping. Both are with the same pee and within 5 min of each other. Is that looking positive? Lol this would be my second ever positive in my life. I'm pretty stoked. Hubby and I DTD immediately.. He has to leave for two weeks later on this afternoon :( how are you doing? 

https://i.imgur.com/tLBGgvt.png


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> Bellybump89 said:
> 
> 
> Looking good! Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to you!
> 
> You too, hopefully your body got it right!
> 
> It's our wedding anniversary and I've just got home from work (10pm) we are celebrating by eating ice cream and watching teen mum 2 !Click to expand...

Teen mom2 is a favorite of mine. Hubby allways makes fun of me for watching it :haha:


----------



## Katerz

I'd say that's a pretty good line! Wooop fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Bellybump89

Thanks so much! I can't believe I'm so excited over an opk.. I cried lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It looks really close to pos I bet if you'd peed an hour later it would've been more obvious. 
Good luck! I guess we are both tww'ing now!


----------



## Bellybump89

Hopeful you were right! It did get darker. When do you think I will ovulate.. Just guesses i know nothing's exact. We only had a chance to BD once today and once two days ago and now he's gone for two weeks :/ 

https://i.imgur.com/E4M0qlB.png


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sometime in the next 48 hours you should ov :) so "stock the shelves" as I say b4 he goes.

Gonna ring my gp after work to see If progesterone bloods are in :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My friend at work just announced she's 13weeks.... If I didn't miscarry wed be 2 weeks apart :/


----------



## Bellybump89

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: that must be heart wrenching to watch :( 
I feel good about this cycle for you though! My fingers and toes Are crossed for you!
Any news on your prog results?


----------



## Bellybump89

I feel like both of my ovaries are gonna explode. 
Cramping pretty bad.. Almost feels like a cyst on both sides :( I'm hoping that it's not a stupid cyst. :grr: :cry:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bellybump89 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: that must be heart wrenching to watch :(
> I feel good about this cycle for you though! My fingers and toes Are crossed for you!
> Any news on your prog results?

I just rang and said to the receptionist I had a blood test sat and when should I expect results to be in, hoping shed check just incase and she just said ummm probably tomorrow! Cycle day 24 now just want to know if I've ovulated but I guess ill have to put out again tonight just incase!


----------



## Bellybump89

Hopefully they will ring you early tomorrow morning with good news. I know how tired it can be to bd everyday and it's almost like a chore sometimes. Let us know what happenes! Fx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It is only because I know I can't waste a clomid round and thought I may have oved early so started the baby making sex cd6.... Now cd24. Longest "fertile week" ever!
Just tested bfn


----------



## Bellybump89

Go you! I don't think I would have that kind of strength! I wouldn't want to waste a clomid round either so I may have to do that same exact thing lol I hope I have the same patience you have


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I just can't trust opks or any ov tracker. It seems so hit and miss with me!!! 
I just wanted my progesterone test to come back as I'd ovulated so I didn't have to bd tonight.


----------



## sugarpi24

Dont ppl with PCOS have trouble with OPK's not reading right? I thought i heard that somewhere. I think its due to our hormones being all over the place.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yes sugarpi that's why I don't trust them and am waiting for my progesterone results to confirm ov, just rang and the receptionist said she couldn't understand the result and would chat to the doc between patients, she said call back in half hour. She said my last month result was 6.1 she could see that but this one didn't read the same?!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Cd22.... Progesterone less than 0.5
Bawling my eyes out......


----------



## Bellybump89

:hugs: :flower: I am so sorry to hear that :( next month will you up your dosage?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I guess so ... The only thing different to last time is that Im 11 pounds heavier than last time the clomid worked.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Today's opk

https://s9.postimg.org/f2t0fp90f/image.jpg
how to print screen on pc


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> Today's opk
> 
> https://s9.postimg.org/f2t0fp90f/image.jpg
> how to print screen on pc

Look at that! It's looking like that will go positive in the next day or so! 
Didn't you say you ovulated really late with clomid? Don't count yourself out just yet!

Our cycles are only 2 days apart. I'm still thinking you could ovulate really soon.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Last time I oved on cd21...these bloods were done cd22. 
That opk I had on cd18 looked so close though! (Page 798)


----------



## Bellybump89

I think this one looks closer! I would keep testing but like three times a day. I bet it's coming.. Because this is the same thing that happened to me this month. It went almost pos to neg then back to a true pos.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I just spoke to the doc, ill have another progrsterone test in a week to be sure then start 100mg.


----------



## sugarpi24

good luck hopeful! hope next weeks results are better for you! 

Hubby and i have decided that the cheapest plan is what we are going for...just get a loan or whatever it is through springstone and only have 1 try at IVF....if that doesnt work we will see if we try again...but we just cant spend $18,000 and we get pregnant on the first try ya know...id rather try once for $10,000 and hope for the best. So we will see when we get closer. I just dont want to be pinching pennies when having a kid. We need to get our roof done this next spring too...so i think we will apply for the Springstone thing for IVF and then see if there is anyone around here that takes payments for our roof monthly. Because i dont want to have kids in a house with leaks! But thats whats new with me. 

hows everyone else?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sugarpi u may find this thread interesting!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/poll-10129-many-ivfs-did-take-get-bfp.html


----------



## sugarpi24

Thank hopeful! that makes our decision sound a lot better :) Im thinking and HOPING that with his count and as long as my eggs are good...we can get pregnant on the first try....IM HOPING! But i know there are things that can go wrong and things might not work out...so we will see...trying not to get my hopes up to high :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sugarpi24 said:


> Thank hopeful! that makes our decision sound a lot better :) Im thinking and HOPING that with his count and as long as my eggs are good...we can get pregnant on the first try....IM HOPING! But i know there are things that can go wrong and things might not work out...so we will see...trying not to get my hopes up to high :)



I'm hanging to know what's happening with NLK, it's been 4 days she must be pupo by now!


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> I just spoke to the doc, ill have another progrsterone test in a week to be sure then start 100mg.

Fingers crossed hopeful! 



sugarpi24 said:


> good luck hopeful! hope next weeks results are better for you!
> 
> Hubby and i have decided that the cheapest plan is what we are going for...just get a loan or whatever it is through springstone and only have 1 try at IVF....if that doesnt work we will see if we try again...but we just cant spend $18,000 and we get pregnant on the first try ya know...id rather try once for $10,000 and hope for the best. So we will see when we get closer. I just dont want to be pinching pennies when having a kid. We need to get our roof done this next spring too...so i think we will apply for the Springstone thing for IVF and then see if there is anyone around here that takes payments for our roof monthly. Because i dont want to have kids in a house with leaks! But thats whats new with me.
> 
> hows everyone else?

I wish you the best of luck with the ivf!! Maybe you will get lots of follies and are able to freeze like 10 or 15. Yay! Sending a ton of follie dust your way! :flower:


----------



## sugarpi24

hopefulfor1st said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Thank hopeful! that makes our decision sound a lot better :) Im thinking and HOPING that with his count and as long as my eggs are good...we can get pregnant on the first try....IM HOPING! But i know there are things that can go wrong and things might not work out...so we will see...trying not to get my hopes up to high :)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hanging to know what's happening with NLK, it's been 4 days she must be pupo by now!Click to expand...

i know im stalking her journal and no news yet...i think shes waiting til she finds out and is staying away from BnB so she doesnt symptom spot and such...but im not sure...thats what i read in her journal. I hope everything went well for her!


----------



## sugarpi24

Hopeful nlk just had an update in her journal. Are you following her journal?


----------



## Mandy0704

Hello everyone, I'm happy to have found this thread, looking for some advice, and encouragement, I'm 24 yrs old and was just recently diagnosed with PCOS, luckily my tubes are wide open, and I have no cysts on my ovaries, I have perfect progesterone levels however I have slightly elevated testosterone, I'm wondering if anyone is in the same boat or was and has conceived with elevated testosterone levels, my doctor says I ovulate but I'm assuming this is why I haven't had a bfp yet? It's all so confusing.. Hope someone has some advice for me:)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mandy0704 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm happy to have found this thread, looking for some advice, and encouragement, I'm 24 yrs old and was just recently diagnosed with PCOS, luckily my tubes are wide open, and I have no cysts on my ovaries, I have perfect progesterone levels however I have slightly elevated testosterone, I'm wondering if anyone is in the same boat or was and has conceived with elevated testosterone levels, my doctor says I ovulate but I'm assuming this is why I haven't had a bfp yet? It's all so confusing.. Hope someone has some advice for me:)

Welcome hun :hugs:

I still don't know much about PCOS, I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries last month when we started trying for #2. I'm going to my doctor tomorrow to ask more questions due to another wonky cycle. 

There are a lot of great ladies here who could probably answer your question better than me as I'm still new to this. It's so nice having a supportive group of ladies going through the same thing.


----------



## Bellybump89

Mandy0704 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm happy to have found this thread, looking for some advice, and encouragement, I'm 24 yrs old and was just recently diagnosed with PCOS, luckily my tubes are wide open, and I have no cysts on my ovaries, I have perfect progesterone levels however I have slightly elevated testosterone, I'm wondering if anyone is in the same boat or was and has conceived with elevated testosterone levels, my doctor says I ovulate but I'm assuming this is why I haven't had a bfp yet? It's all so confusing.. Hope someone has some advice for me:)


Welcome Mandy, I'm 24 too. 
I don't know about your particular situation because I have cysts all over my ovaries.. But I did eventually conceive.. So anything is possible! It took a year and 6 months for my first and now going on 10 months with #2 
Has your doctor put you on any medications?


----------



## Mandy0704

Bellybump89 said:


> Mandy0704 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm happy to have found this thread, looking for some advice, and encouragement, I'm 24 yrs old and was just recently diagnosed with PCOS, luckily my tubes are wide open, and I have no cysts on my ovaries, I have perfect progesterone levels however I have slightly elevated testosterone, I'm wondering if anyone is in the same boat or was and has conceived with elevated testosterone levels, my doctor says I ovulate but I'm assuming this is why I haven't had a bfp yet? It's all so confusing.. Hope someone has some advice for me:)
> 
> 
> Welcome Mandy, I'm 24 too.
> I don't know about your particular situation because I have cysts all over my ovaries.. But I did eventually conceive.. So anything is possible! It took a year and 6 months for my first and now going on 10 months with #2
> Has your doctor put you on any medications?Click to expand...

Thanks for answering :) your story deff gives me hope that it can happen! I hope you get your bfp for #2 soon!
My doctor wants us to ttc naturally for a few more months, which I'd rather not have to use medications, but if I don't fall pregnant then she wants to try me on Clomid. I will do what ever I have to, to be a mommy :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi Mandy sorry I don't know either, at last check I had 49 cysts. I conceived my little dude on clomid and I'm trying it again for #2 but It doesn't seem to be working as well this time! I'm 28


----------



## Bellybump89

Hopeful how are your opks looking?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bellybump89 said:


> Hopeful how are your opks looking?

Did one yesterday had like a line half the strength of a pos. might do one today but I find it so hard to not drink or pee for 3-4 hours!! 
And I have to work this afternoon so have to try for it in b4 then!


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> Bellybump89 said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful how are your opks looking?
> 
> Did one yesterday had like a line half the strength of a pos. might do one today but I find it so hard to not drink or pee for 3-4 hours!!
> And I have to work this afternoon so have to try for it in b4 then!Click to expand...

Sounds like it's getting really close! Are you sure you didn't miss it already?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bellybump89 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellybump89 said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful how are your opks looking?
> 
> Did one yesterday had like a line half the strength of a pos. might do one today but I find it so hard to not drink or pee for 3-4 hours!!
> And I have to work this afternoon so have to try for it in b4 then!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like it's getting really close! Are you sure you didn't miss it already?Click to expand...


Nope, me and opks dont get along... I can never be certain of anything when it comes to them.


----------



## Bellybump89

I have issues with them too so I feel your pain :/ like I said that positive was the second one in my whole life. I really think that i had a cyst too because i was feeling pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## Bellybump89

I'm in a lot of pain today. I can barely stand up and walk. I'm 99% sure I had a cyst burst. 
I'm so depressed :(


----------



## Sophie2

hey girls havent had a chance to read the whole thread so if noone mines to brief me about ya ttc/pcos journeys :flower:

im 25 oh 24 i am not on current meds for my pcos i was taking 2000mg metformin ive tried three r ounds of clomid with no success and i did one round of femera and i gave up my last af was jan of this yr and havent had the slightest hint that shes on her way :nope: i have a drs appt on 11/25 to talk about ttc again wth the help of meds the only thing i have been doing is i just started drinking speriment tea whch i heard 2 cups a day is good with pcos but thats pretty much what ive been doing now please keep posted with youu ladies i would love some buddies :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Decided not to go ahead with the 100mg yet. 
Last time on 50mg I oved and conceived when I weighed 80kg, now at 85kg I didn't even ov on 50mg.... It must be the weight :/ and I don't wanna waste my clomid rounds and then have to go to injectables :/ so we are going back to ntnp while I work my butt off and pray for an accident along the way!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sophie2 said:


> hey girls havent had a chance to read the whole thread so if noone mines to brief me about ya ttc/pcos journeys :flower:
> 
> im 25 oh 24 i am not on current meds for my pcos i was taking 2000mg metformin ive tried three r ounds of clomid with no success and i did one round of femera and i gave up my last af was jan of this yr and havent had the slightest hint that shes on her way :nope: i have a drs appt on 11/25 to talk about ttc again wth the help of meds the only thing i have been doing is i just started drinking speriment tea whch i heard 2 cups a day is good with pcos but thats pretty much what ive been doing now please keep posted with youu ladies i would love some buddies :hugs:


Welcome Sophie!
I'm on 1500mg of metformin it's definitely helped me.
Keep us updated xx


----------



## Sophie2

hey hopeful yeea i was on 2000mg but i havent been on meds for a few months now i have an appt coming up to get back on them i did 3 rounds clomid but it didnt do anything for me =/ so then i did one round femera and stopped trying after that


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sophie2 said:


> hey hopeful yeea i was on 2000mg but i havent been on meds for a few months now i have an appt coming up to get back on them i did 3 rounds clomid but it didnt do anything for me =/ so then i did one round femera and stopped trying after that



I conceived my son on clomid but I've now gained some weight and didn't even ov on it :( 
So who's with me in losing some flab ! 
Hey it's 4 days til nexis' surgery!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> Sophie2 said:
> 
> 
> hey hopeful yeea i was on 2000mg but i havent been on meds for a few months now i have an appt coming up to get back on them i did 3 rounds clomid but it didnt do anything for me =/ so then i did one round femera and stopped trying after that
> 
> 
> 
> I conceived my son on clomid but I've now gained some weight and didn't even ov on it :(
> So who's with me in losing some flab !
> Hey it's 4 days til nexis' surgery!Click to expand...

I'm trying to lose a few pounds while we try for #2. I weigh more than I did when we conceived our son and it's so depressing :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I weight almost as much as I did at 38 weeks, and 12kg more than post partum


----------



## tooth_fairy

hopefulfor1st said:


> Sophie2 said:
> 
> 
> hey hopeful yeea i was on 2000mg but i havent been on meds for a few months now i have an appt coming up to get back on them i did 3 rounds clomid but it didnt do anything for me =/ so then i did one round femera and stopped trying after that
> 
> 
> 
> I conceived my son on clomid but I've now gained some weight and didn't even ov on it :(
> So who's with me in losing some flab !
> Hey it's 4 days til nexis' surgery!Click to expand...

Hi hopeful!

How is everything going on your end? Haven't been keeping up with the posts lately. I'm in, my goal is to be at 60 kg so 10 more to go for me as well!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

tooth_fairy said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie2 said:
> 
> 
> hey hopeful yeea i was on 2000mg but i havent been on meds for a few months now i have an appt coming up to get back on them i did 3 rounds clomid but it didnt do anything for me =/ so then i did one round femera and stopped trying after that
> 
> 
> 
> I conceived my son on clomid but I've now gained some weight and didn't even ov on it :(
> So who's with me in losing some flab !
> Hey it's 4 days til nexis' surgery!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hopeful!
> 
> How is everything going on your end? Haven't been keeping up with the posts lately. I'm in, my goal is to be at 60 kg so 10 more to go for me as well!Click to expand...


Hi Hun, we've decided not to go ahead with the next round of clomid until I lose some weight. I don't want to use up my few clomid rounds if my body isn't in a position to respond, as much as it kills me to wait I know it's for the best! 
So this morning I went for an hour walk (pushed the pram uphill lol) we are having fish and salad for tea :) here's hoping this will give me the motivation to stick to it for once!!
Details why are in my siggy


----------



## tooth_fairy

hopefulfor1st said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie2 said:
> 
> 
> hey hopeful yeea i was on 2000mg but i havent been on meds for a few months now i have an appt coming up to get back on them i did 3 rounds clomid but it didnt do anything for me =/ so then i did one round femera and stopped trying after that
> 
> 
> 
> I conceived my son on clomid but I've now gained some weight and didn't even ov on it :(
> So who's with me in losing some flab !
> Hey it's 4 days til nexis' surgery!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hopeful!
> 
> How is everything going on your end? Haven't been keeping up with the posts lately. I'm in, my goal is to be at 60 kg so 10 more to go for me as well!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Hun, we've decided not to go ahead with the next round of clomid until I lose some weight. I don't want to use up my few clomid rounds if my body isn't in a position to respond, as much as it kills me to wait I know it's for the best!
> So this morning I went for an hour walk (pushed the pram uphill lol) we are having fish and salad for tea :) here's hoping this will give me the motivation to stick to it for once!!
> Details why are in my siggyClick to expand...

Oh no, well if you feel that's right, that's exactly what you should do. We've done two cycles and the first one I ovulated for this round no ovulation. So, I think I am going to hold off as well. That's great!! I'm still lying in bed going to the gym in a bit. You can do it, just think of all the good things that will come with it.


----------



## xhopefulsoulx

Hi everyone I've been diagnosed with pcos last year and really having a hard time I don't have insurence at the moment so I can't see my doctor or be on meds I haven't had a period in over 8 months I'm having a very hard time in losing weight as well a while ago I was tracking my cervix I know it's not really reliable to tell u if ur preg or not but I stopped for a few months and now I just started again but for the past three days my cervix has been high soft and closed the 31st was so high I couldn't reach it and had white creamy cm the first was a medium height still high soft closed and very little to no cm still white today still very high had somewhat a hard time reaching it still closed and soft barley no cm I honestly don't know what to think lol could I have ovulated nd not have a period ? I've been having some cramping in both sides were my ovaries are not like painful pain it would be on and off for like 2 days I'll take any advice lol should I take an hpt even though I don't know my cycle just to be on the safe side ?


----------



## sugarpi24

xhopefulsoulx said:


> Hi everyone I've been diagnosed with pcos last year and really having a hard time I don't have insurence at the moment so I can't see my doctor or be on meds I haven't had a period in over 8 months I'm having a very hard time in losing weight as well a while ago I was tracking my cervix I know it's not really reliable to tell u if ur preg or not but I stopped for a few months and now I just started again but for the past three days my cervix has been high soft and closed the 31st was so high I couldn't reach it and had white creamy cm the first was a medium height still high soft closed and very little to no cm still white today still very high had somewhat a hard time reaching it still closed and soft barley no cm I honestly don't know what to think lol could I have ovulated nd not have a period ? I've been having some cramping in both sides were my ovaries are not like painful pain it would be on and off for like 2 days I'll take any advice lol should I take an hpt even though I don't know my cycle just to be on the safe side ?

Sorry your going through a rough time. Losing weight is VERY herd to do! Ive been trying...but then I stop going to the gym after a few weeks :/ I would take a hpt cuz you never know! Ive heard of girls that don't get their periods regularly but end up pregnant. Cervix positions ive never really understood. I tried temping too but mine were all over the place so I stopped it was stressing me out more. Having pcos sucks when ttc. Opks arent reliable with pcos so its like the only way I really knew if I ovulated or not was a blood test....right now without meds I'm just going with the flow...but it sucks. Good luck and I hope you get good news :)


----------



## xhopefulsoulx

I think I'm going to just to be safe I've never felt my cervix closed befor when I was checking it so it might be a good sign might not but I'll see :)


----------



## Bellybump89

xhopefulsoulx said:


> Hi everyone I've been diagnosed with pcos last year and really having a hard time I don't have insurence at the moment so I can't see my doctor or be on meds I haven't had a period in over 8 months I'm having a very hard time in losing weight as well a while ago I was tracking my cervix I know it's not really reliable to tell u if ur preg or not but I stopped for a few months and now I just started again but for the past three days my cervix has been high soft and closed the 31st was so high I couldn't reach it and had white creamy cm the first was a medium height still high soft closed and very little to no cm still white today still very high had somewhat a hard time reaching it still closed and soft barley no cm I honestly don't know what to think lol could I have ovulated nd not have a period ? I've been having some cramping in both sides were my ovaries are not like painful pain it would be on and off for like 2 days I'll take any advice lol should I take an hpt even though I don't know my cycle just to be on the safe side ?


Have you tried vitex? Aka angus castus? That's how I got pregnant with my DD. It's relatively cheap and you can get it at GNC and amazon


----------



## sammiexsue

hello any one on clomid right now?


----------



## TTCabundle

Is anyone here on extended release metformin? x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ttcabundle I take ER met 1500mg a day at night.

Sammiesue I just did my first round of 50mg and didn't ovulate :( I'm going to focus on my weight til after Xmas then start on 100.
I conceived my son last year on my 1st round of 50 so I blame my weight for it not working now.


----------



## xhopefulsoulx

Bellybump89 said:


> xhopefulsoulx said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I've been diagnosed with pcos last year and really having a hard time I don't have insurence at the moment so I can't see my doctor or be on meds I haven't had a period in over 8 months I'm having a very hard time in losing weight as well a while ago I was tracking my cervix I know it's not really reliable to tell u if ur preg or not but I stopped for a few months and now I just started again but for the past three days my cervix has been high soft and closed the 31st was so high I couldn't reach it and had white creamy cm the first was a medium height still high soft closed and very little to no cm still white today still very high had somewhat a hard time reaching it still closed and soft barley no cm I honestly don't know what to think lol could I have ovulated nd not have a period ? I've been having some cramping in both sides were my ovaries are not like painful pain it would be on and off for like 2 days I'll take any advice lol should I take an hpt even though I don't know my cycle just to be on the safe side ?
> 
> 
> Have you tried vitex? Aka angus castus? That's how I got pregnant with my DD. It's relatively cheap and you can get it at GNC and amazonClick to expand...






No I haven't tried those yet but I have been looking into them :) but last night befor I got ready to relax I checked my cervix again and was still high started to firm up and felt open so me nd dh bd and this morning I checked my cervix and it's so high I can barely touch it and I'm thinking it's still firm but I wanna try those supplements and prenatals cuz it's good to have them in ur system while ttc


----------



## sugarpi24

anyone have issues with progesterone not regulating your AF?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've got ewcm, a + opk and THRUSH :- /


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> I've got ewcm, a + opk and THRUSH :- /

Yay for the pos opk! Let's see that bad boy! Can you call your doctor for the thrush pill? The one that works in 24 hours?


----------



## tooth_fairy

hopefulfor1st said:


> I've got ewcm, a + opk and THRUSH :- /

Yayy for the OPK!!! I would try to ask your doc about an antibiotic for the thrush.


----------



## tooth_fairy

This is my second round of Clomid and I had thought that I hadn't ovulated but yesterday got a positive OPK. I've attached a picture if you ladies wouldn't mind commenting. We :sex: twice on the 2nd and twice today so hoping we caught it. DH was bugging me on the 1st to BD but I was too tired, now I wish I had. I really hope that we didn't miss it on the 1st :(
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bellybump89

tooth_fairy said:


> This is my second round of Clomid and I had thought that I hadn't ovulated but yesterday got a positive OPK. I've attached a picture if you ladies wouldn't mind commenting. We :sex: twice on the 2nd and twice today so hoping we caught it. DH was bugging me on the 1st to BD but I was too tired, now I wish I had. I really hope that we didn't miss it on the 1st :(

If I'm reading that right it looks like you got your positive today at 3:30.. I would get to BDing for the next two (or three) days! Good luck girl


----------



## Katerz

Go jump on him!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bellybump89 said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> This is my second round of Clomid and I had thought that I hadn't ovulated but yesterday got a positive OPK. I've attached a picture if you ladies wouldn't mind commenting. We :sex: twice on the 2nd and twice today so hoping we caught it. DH was bugging me on the 1st to BD but I was too tired, now I wish I had. I really hope that we didn't miss it on the 1st :(
> 
> If I'm reading that right it looks like you got your positive today at 3:30.. I would get to BDing for the next two (or three) days! Good luck girlClick to expand...

I agree! Remember you ov up to 48 hours after + opk so could still be coming.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I got the one off pill to treat thrush I hope it works b4 tonight! 
Here's the opk...I know it's not blaring but it's the most + I've ever seen. Also while I was uploading I added a pic of Jace in his soccer jersey lol

https://s7.postimg.org/j4va0mvyj/image.jpg

https://s7.postimg.org/cakzay3bf/image.jpg


imgur


----------



## Katerz

Love the kit! Bless him x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I pray that opk wasn't a true pos because I didn't get any tonight (or the last 3 days) he's just crawled into bed at 930pm and starts work at 2am :( and I had lots of weird tummy niggles an hour ago I'm sure that was it....in bed bawling :/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

^^^
I take that back, I win!!


----------



## Katerz

Haha victory! Yay!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Your little guy is so adorable!!


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> I got the one off pill to treat thrush I hope it works b4 tonight!
> Here's the opk...I know it's not blaring but it's the most + I've ever seen. Also while I was uploading I added a pic of Jace in his soccer jersey lol
> 
> https://s7.postimg.org/j4va0mvyj/image.jpg
> 
> https://s7.postimg.org/cakzay3bf/image.jpg
> 
> 
> imgur

For those particular test I would def say that was blaring. I don't think they get super dark like others do. Maybe take one today and see. Get to BDing! I'm so excited for you :) 

Jace is so cute


----------



## tooth_fairy

Bellybump89 said:


> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> This is my second round of Clomid and I had thought that I hadn't ovulated but yesterday got a positive OPK. I've attached a picture if you ladies wouldn't mind commenting. We :sex: twice on the 2nd and twice today so hoping we caught it. DH was bugging me on the 1st to BD but I was too tired, now I wish I had. I really hope that we didn't miss it on the 1st :(
> 
> If I'm reading that right it looks like you got your positive today at 3:30.. I would get to BDing for the next two (or three) days! Good luck girlClick to expand...

Thanks hun, hope this is our month!


----------



## tooth_fairy

hopefulfor1st said:


> Bellybump89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tooth_fairy said:
> 
> 
> This is my second round of Clomid and I had thought that I hadn't ovulated but yesterday got a positive OPK. I've attached a picture if you ladies wouldn't mind commenting. We :sex: twice on the 2nd and twice today so hoping we caught it. DH was bugging me on the 1st to BD but I was too tired, now I wish I had. I really hope that we didn't miss it on the 1st :(
> 
> 
> I agree! Remember you ov up to 48 hours after + opk so could still be coming.Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so, I didn't think I was going to ovulate this month since I am already on CD 19 today. Last cycle I believe I had the same problem we stopped doing the BD around cycle day 15 so we missed it. I have to go in for another lab test for progesterone. I just did a OPK this morning when I woke up and it was very faint so what does that mean? I had intense pains yesterday and day before that. Congrats on your positive OPK get to :sex:.Click to expand...


----------



## xhopefulsoulx

sugarpi24 said:


> anyone have issues with progesterone not regulating your AF?

Yes that's me ! I haven't had af in over 8 months :/ I have to get prescribed something to make it come I've been trying to look into natural remedies that might help regulate it


----------



## xhopefulsoulx

Anyone that is checking their cp ? I know it's not reliable but I used to check it a few months back for like a month or so and I just started again and the 31st it was high and went down to a medium height then went right back up and has been up very high almost not reachable ever sense I've never felt it this high for this long and so hard to try and calculate everything when af never comes :/ hopefully get a hpt soon jut to check


----------



## sugarpi24

xhopefulsoulx said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> anyone have issues with progesterone not regulating your AF?
> 
> Yes that's me ! I haven't had af in over 8 months :/ I have to get prescribed something to make it come I've been trying to look into natural remedies that might help regulate itClick to expand...

im prescribed progesterone...and have been taking it these past 2 months...but it just isnt regulating me!! :/ its frustrating!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bellybump89 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> I got the one off pill to treat thrush I hope it works b4 tonight!
> Here's the opk...I know it's not blaring but it's the most + I've ever seen. Also while I was uploading I added a pic of Jace in his soccer jersey lol
> 
> https://s7.postimg.org/j4va0mvyj/image.jpg
> 
> https://s7.postimg.org/cakzay3bf/image.jpg
> 
> 
> imgur
> 
> For those particular test I would def say that was blaring. I don't think they get super dark like others do. Maybe take one today and see. Get to BDing! I'm so excited for you :)
> 
> Jace is so cuteClick to expand...


I know it's crap....like they don't have enough dye in them!! 
I was worried that it was a false pos as it was fmu but I had been up to pee at 3am and this was 730am so it wasn't too concentrated.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Today's opk with fmu...
I will of course be doing another in a few hours to be sure it wasn't just cos its fmu

https://s22.postimg.org/kq3k8g881/image.jpg
photo hosting sites


----------



## tooth_fairy

hopefulfor1st said:


> Today's opk with fmu...
> I will of course be doing another in a few hours to be sure it wasn't just cos its fmu
> 
> https://s22.postimg.org/kq3k8g881/image.jpg
> photo hosting sites

Keep us posted, hopefully it wasn't just because it was FMU.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I know. I posted in the ttc section and a few people told me the risk with fmu is getting false negatives rather than false positives so I hope that's true!


----------



## katherinegrey

It is true, as LH builds throughout the day, so if you have a pos opk, get to bed just in case, good luck! 

(I'm still lurking and checking on you all, sticky baby dust girls!) :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

katherinegrey said:


> It is true, as LH builds throughout the day, so if you have a pos opk, get to bed just in case, good luck!
> 
> (I'm still lurking and checking on you all, sticky baby dust girls!) :flower:


Yay! I know they say your urine can be too concentrated in the morn but I always get up to pee during the night (urine was super dark today though- soz tmi!) 

Katherine I've seen you lurking ttc and test gallery forums are u trying for #2 now?


----------



## tooth_fairy

hopefulfor1st said:


> I know. I posted in the ttc section and a few people told me the risk with fmu is getting false negatives rather than false positives so I hope that's true!

I sure hope their right :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Smu opk, 3.5 hour hold!
Really confused as I swear I felt ov pains around 9pm last night (15 hours ago) 
What do u think of this test compared to the last?

https://s11.postimg.org/z0jsczaer/image.jpg
image upload no compression


----------



## Sophie2

hey girls how are u all doing today 

hopeful i would be doing the dance just in case fx =)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's been 48 hours and my opk is still + :( :( :(


----------



## Katerz

Have u done a hpt? Just on the off chance? I know that sometimes opks show + when there is a pregnancy? (I don't know what CD you're on?)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Have u done a hpt? Just on the off chance? I know that sometimes opks show + when there is a pregnancy? (I don't know what CD you're on?)

Yeah I have the last 2 mornings! 

I'm on cd 33/34 ?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz if u check my posts I have an opk testing thread listed with all of them.


----------



## nexis

Hi everyone :) just to let you all know that I had a gastric band fitted on Saturday. From starting the pre-op diet 2 weeks before the op up til today, I've lost nearly 2 stone :) Sorry I've completely neglected my PCOS ladies, just wanted to focus on the op for a while. Hopefully I'll be back to posting regularly soon xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> Hi everyone :) just to let you all know that I had a gastric band fitted on Saturday. From starting the pre-op diet 2 weeks before the op up til today, I've lost nearly 2 stone :) Sorry I've completely neglected my PCOS ladies, just wanted to focus on the op for a while. Hopefully I'll be back to posting regularly soon xx



Argh how friggin exciting!!!
We want progress pics!!!


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :) just to let you all know that I had a gastric band fitted on Saturday. From starting the pre-op diet 2 weeks before the op up til today, I've lost nearly 2 stone :) Sorry I've completely neglected my PCOS ladies, just wanted to focus on the op for a while. Hopefully I'll be back to posting regularly soon xx
> 
> 
> 
> Argh how friggin exciting!!!
> We want progress pics!!!Click to expand...

Haha I hadn't even thought of taking progress pics! I'll have to start doing some :) the bruises I have at the moment are pretty epic but luckily I also only have so liable stitches and glue so no going to get stitches out!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh that sounds great! When I had my cesarean most women on the ward had the glue....I had staples though, no idea why! Not fun getting them removed!


----------



## Katerz

nexis said:


> Hi everyone :) just to let you all know that I had a gastric band fitted on Saturday. From starting the pre-op diet 2 weeks before the op up til today, I've lost nearly 2 stone :) Sorry I've completely neglected my PCOS ladies, just wanted to focus on the op for a while. Hopefully I'll be back to posting regularly soon xx

I was thinking about you on the way to work this morning! Good to hear from you! X


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> Katerz if u check my posts I have an opk testing thread listed with all of them.

Oh yeah my bad...half asleep when I read it!

How frustrating though aghhh


----------



## Mrs.B.

Popping by to update ladies :) We are team pink again <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs.B. said:


> Popping by to update ladies :) We are team pink again <3

Congratulations <3


----------



## nexis

Katerz said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :) just to let you all know that I had a gastric band fitted on Saturday. From starting the pre-op diet 2 weeks before the op up til today, I've lost nearly 2 stone :) Sorry I've completely neglected my PCOS ladies, just wanted to focus on the op for a while. Hopefully I'll be back to posting regularly soon xx
> 
> I was thinking about you on the way to work this morning! Good to hear from you! XClick to expand...

Thanks :D

Also, there's a pic in the spoiler of my tummy at the moment. Didn't wanna just post it up incase anyone didn't wanna see my bruises and that!


Spoiler
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/null_zpscd47d7ee.jpg


----------



## nexis

Mrs.B. said:


> Popping by to update ladies :) We are team pink again <3

Congrats!


----------



## xhopefulsoulx

Hey ladies I have a question for some odd reason I got a check from enfamil for their prenatals and I wanted to start prenatals anyway wile I'm ttc so would I use the check at the store when I buy them or do I have to I to a bank ?


----------



## tooth_fairy

xhopefulsoulx said:


> Hey ladies I have a question for some odd reason I got a check from enfamil for their prenatals and I wanted to start prenatals anyway wile I'm ttc so would I use the check at the store when I buy them or do I have to I to a bank ?

I also got one about a week ago, I just took it over to the store no need to go to the bank.


----------



## xhopefulsoulx

tooth_fairy said:


> xhopefulsoulx said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I have a question for some odd reason I got a check from enfamil for their prenatals and I wanted to start prenatals anyway wile I'm ttc so would I use the check at the store when I buy them or do I have to I to a bank ?
> 
> I also got one about a week ago, I just took it over to the store no need to go to the bank.Click to expand...



Awesome ! Thanks


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My friend has been seeing this guy a few weeks... Just informed me she's moving in with him by the end of this month, and starting ttc at christmas, this is a girl who's 27, still lives at home and never wanted kids, however a few months ago a psychic told her shed meet a guy, get involved and have a baby within 12 months and I think that's influencing her actions! She broke up with her last Boyf as she refused to move in with him after 7 years. 
Oh also...the new guy she's seeing...she had to block him on fb and his phone number earlier in the year as he was stalking her!


----------



## sugarpi24

hopefulfor1st said:


> My friend has been seeing this guy a few weeks... Just informed me she's moving in with him by the end of this month, and starting ttc at christmas, this is a girl who's 27, still lives at home and never wanted kids, however a few months ago a psychic told her shed meet a guy, get involved and have a baby within 12 months and I think that's influencing her actions! She broke up with her last Boyf as she refused to move in with him after 7 years.
> Oh also...the new guy she's seeing...she had to block him on fb and his phone number earlier in the year as he was stalking her!

That's crazy hopeful! I really hope she knows what shes doing...but I have a feeling it might not end well. :/ 

I have a friend from school that has pcos and she and her hubby have been ttc for awhile...well since they could no longer go to the doctor to ttc...they tried private adoptions etc etc...didn't work out...well they got involved in fostering not to long ago and ended up getting 4 children! 4! They have the kids calling them mommy and daddy...and its strange...I think it will mess up the kids if they don't adopt them and they go back to the parents or if they get adopted else where. They said they are going to try and adopt them...but idk...she said she is hoping to start fertility treatment soon...its like wow! Idk what to think on that..


----------



## mumface26

Speedy recovery nexis!
Yippeee team pink for mrs b!

My dads very sick. He had a mild heart attack on sunday morning and has since been told he might have lung cancer. Im angry that the doctor said that before doing further tests!
He is having further tests to see what wrong so for now we are trying to think positive.
Im in bits :(:(


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> Speedy recovery nexis!
> Yippeee team pink for mrs b!
> 
> My dads very sick. He had a mild heart attack on sunday morning and has since been told he might have lung cancer. Im angry that the doctor said that before doing further tests!
> He is having further tests to see what wrong so for now we are trying to think positive.
> Im in bits :(:(

Oh gosh super big hugs to you. 

My step mum passed last week from lung, bowel, liver and throat cancer...cancer is an absolute shithead. Grrr


----------



## Bellybump89

Katerz and mum face I'm so sorry to hear that. You all are in my prayers :hugs:

Afm it's bfn at 10dpo:( looks like it's onto clomid in December. I had a cyst rupture this cycle and I'm guessing that messed up my ovulation. I'm really upset because that opk was my second positive ever. I just feel like giving up. I have to go to New York to help my grandmother next cycle because she is having hip surgery so we won't get to try then either. 

https://i.imgur.com/11pGFS9.png


----------



## nexis

So sorry to hear about your dad mumface. :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Sorry to hear about your dad mumface. My mom was diagnosed with breast cancer just after I graduated high school and it was so hard. I know what you're going through :hugs:


----------



## Mikihob

sugarpi24 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> My friend has been seeing this guy a few weeks... Just informed me she's moving in with him by the end of this month, and starting ttc at christmas, this is a girl who's 27, still lives at home and never wanted kids, however a few months ago a psychic told her shed meet a guy, get involved and have a baby within 12 months and I think that's influencing her actions! She broke up with her last Boyf as she refused to move in with him after 7 years.
> Oh also...the new guy she's seeing...she had to block him on fb and his phone number earlier in the year as he was stalking her!
> 
> That's crazy hopeful! I really hope she knows what shes doing...but I have a feeling it might not end well. :/
> 
> I have a friend from school that has pcos and she and her hubby have been ttc for awhile...well since they could no longer go to the doctor to ttc...they tried private adoptions etc etc...didn't work out...well they got involved in fostering not to long ago and ended up getting 4 children! 4! They have the kids calling them mommy and daddy...and its strange...I think it will mess up the kids if they don't adopt them and they go back to the parents or if they get adopted else where. They said they are going to try and adopt them...but idk...she said she is hoping to start fertility treatment soon...its like wow! Idk what to think on that..Click to expand...

DH and I both agreed that we couldn't foster children because if they were taken from us, it would break our hearts. Having the children call them mommy and daddy is a bad idea. If they do get sent back to there parents for whatever reason, they will be confused and not understand why they have two mommies and two daddies but don't get to see the others anymore. I sure hope they can adopt them. I hope that they still love them like their own and try to adopt them if their fertility treatments are successful.


----------



## sugarpi24

Mikihob said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> My friend has been seeing this guy a few weeks... Just informed me she's moving in with him by the end of this month, and starting ttc at christmas, this is a girl who's 27, still lives at home and never wanted kids, however a few months ago a psychic told her shed meet a guy, get involved and have a baby within 12 months and I think that's influencing her actions! She broke up with her last Boyf as she refused to move in with him after 7 years.
> Oh also...the new guy she's seeing...she had to block him on fb and his phone number earlier in the year as he was stalking her!
> 
> That's crazy hopeful! I really hope she knows what shes doing...but I have a feeling it might not end well. :/
> 
> I have a friend from school that has pcos and she and her hubby have been ttc for awhile...well since they could no longer go to the doctor to ttc...they tried private adoptions etc etc...didn't work out...well they got involved in fostering not to long ago and ended up getting 4 children! 4! They have the kids calling them mommy and daddy...and its strange...I think it will mess up the kids if they don't adopt them and they go back to the parents or if they get adopted else where. They said they are going to try and adopt them...but idk...she said she is hoping to start fertility treatment soon...its like wow! Idk what to think on that..Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I both agreed that we couldn't foster children because if they were taken from us, it would break our hearts. Having the children call them mommy and daddy is a bad idea. If they do get sent back to there parents for whatever reason, they will be confused and not understand why they have two mommies and two daddies but don't get to see the others anymore. I sure hope they can adopt them. I hope that they still love them like their own and try to adopt them if their fertility treatments are successful.Click to expand...

I hope so too! Those kids are already attached and loving life with them. But she said most likely they wont adopt them :/ I couldnt do fostering either....i just hope they think this through and i hope those kids dont get heart broken!


----------



## mumface26

Thanks for your kind words ladies. Dad is having a camera down to his lungs next friday. 
To me it isnt looking good : his chest xray showed shadows on his lungs, he has had this annoyimg cough for months and a chest infrction that wouldnt go, a few weeks.ago he complained of pain in his right shoulder which is apparantly a sign. He has been tired and lost a bit of weight recently. Hes only 67 :(:(
I swear if it is ........ I wont cope :nope: 
I cant mope about what I dont know. Until those results come back he has a nasty chest infection and will do just fine :)

I will catch up on everyones posts when I get chance.
Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Speedy recovery nexis!
> Yippeee team pink for mrs b!
> 
> My dads very sick. He had a mild heart attack on sunday morning and has since been told he might have lung cancer. Im angry that the doctor said that before doing further tests!
> He is having further tests to see what wrong so for now we are trying to think positive.
> Im in bits :(:(
> 
> Oh gosh super big hugs to you.
> 
> My step mum passed last week from lung, bowel, liver and throat cancer...cancer is an absolute shithead. GrrrClick to expand...

Im so sorry to hear that katerz :hug:
Cancer should be a disease of the past like small pox and all those other medievil things no one ever gets. I always donate to cancer charities as we never know if and when we might need them.


----------



## Sophie2

hey ladies im sorry u guys are having a rough coule weeks i will keep yous in my prayers im sorry for ur lost Katers and Mumface i truely hope ur dad pulls throu wth is infection hun :hugs:


----------



## xhopefulsoulx

All who is in need of prayers I will be praying for you ! My grandfather had lung cancer and never told us not even my grandmother ( his wife ) and he had gotten sick and died they said it was nemonia ( sorry idk how to spell it ) but looking back at him and pictures you can deffinatly tell he was sick for some time and we never knew miss him dearly




But have a question for the past three nights straight I've been waking up more then once in the middle of the night and it's not for a bathroom visit it's like my eyes just open and I feel as if I wasn't even sleeping and I don't feel tired then have a hard time getting back to sleep it's happened to me befor but not three days straight anyone experience this ?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

^^^ insomnia is listed as a side effect of pcos.


----------



## Bellybump89

AF came right on time :/ yay me! Well at least the metformins working! Trying to stay positive


----------



## tooth_fairy

Bellybump89 said:


> AF came right on time :/ yay me! Well at least the metformins working! Trying to stay positive

Yayy, at least you know the Metformin is doing what it is suppose to!


----------



## nexis

I'm not on my metformin at the moment. Stupid doctors would only pay for me to have tramadol in liquid form for the two weeks I can't have solids, and even getting that was a struggle. Had to wait until after I'd had the op so I was medication free for like 5 days while they sorted it out. That wasn't fun, and my back is still in a bad way for not having the rest of the stuff I normally take, and no met means af has done a bunk, cycles are gonna be screwed for a while after I finally start them again!


----------



## Bellybump89

nexis said:


> I'm not on my metformin at the moment. Stupid doctors would only pay for me to have tramadol in liquid form for the two weeks I can't have solids, and even getting that was a struggle. Had to wait until after I'd had the op so I was medication free for like 5 days while they sorted it out. That wasn't fun, and my back is still in a bad way for not having the rest of the stuff I normally take, and no met means af has done a bunk, cycles are gonna be screwed for a while after I finally start them again!

My sister in law got pregnant right after she healed up from her gastric bypass. After she lost all the weight her body started working like it was supposed to. I hope your recovery is quick and you have an easy time like she did!


----------



## nexis

Bellybump89 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> I'm not on my metformin at the moment. Stupid doctors would only pay for me to have tramadol in liquid form for the two weeks I can't have solids, and even getting that was a struggle. Had to wait until after I'd had the op so I was medication free for like 5 days while they sorted it out. That wasn't fun, and my back is still in a bad way for not having the rest of the stuff I normally take, and no met means af has done a bunk, cycles are gonna be screwed for a while after I finally start them again!
> 
> My sister in law got pregnant right after she healed up from her gastric bypass. After she lost all the weight her body started working like it was supposed to. I hope your recovery is quick and you have an easy time like she did!Click to expand...

That's what the surgeon is expecting :)


----------



## Sophie2

good luck hun i hope it works out sucks that ur cycles might get crazy again sorry =(


----------



## xhopefulsoulx

I'm trying to lose weight as well so everything can try to get normal lol but the past month I've been drinking water and yesterday I started taking magnesium and a prenatal and tell me how my cm was like egg whites when I woke up !? Idk if it's the supplements but I was excited cuz my cm hasn't changed at all for a while it usually stays the same either watery or white and creamy so hopefully it means something :) keeping everything going !


----------



## tooth_fairy

xhopefulsoulx said:


> I'm trying to lose weight as well so everything can try to get normal lol but the past month I've been drinking water and yesterday I started taking magnesium and a prenatal and tell me how my cm was like egg whites when I woke up !? Idk if it's the supplements but I was excited cuz my cm hasn't changed at all for a while it usually stays the same either watery or white and creamy so hopefully it means something :) keeping everything going !

good luck!! hope the CM changing means good things for you :D 
I'm just waiting for :witch: show its ugly head on Saturday. No symptoms and I don't feel any different so just hoping she comes on time and I can start my 3rd round of Clomid. I had a dream last night that I got two lines but then realized it was a OPK test not a pregnancy test :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Santa pic!

https://s15.postimg.org/kvj6cw39n/image.jpg

https://s15.postimg.org/58rwziphn/image.jpg


photo hosting sites


----------



## tooth_fairy

hopefulfor1st said:


> Santa pic!
> 
> https://s15.postimg.org/kvj6cw39n/image.jpg
> 
> https://s15.postimg.org/58rwziphn/image.jpg
> 
> 
> photo hosting sites

Omg too cute for words! Just precious. How are things going at your end Hopeful?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Not much happening here! 
I'm somewhere around cd42 and had a + opk 9 days ago
So just waiting to see if I really oved or if it was a just a pcos fake LH surge!


----------



## tooth_fairy

hopefulfor1st said:


> Not much happening here!
> I'm somewhere around cd42 and had a + opk 9 days ago
> So just waiting to see if I really oved or if it was a just a pcos fake LH surge!

Wow,is it normal for you to have such long cycles? I hope it was a true positive. These darn OPKs can be so tricky. Really hating this darn TWW I'm not hopeful at all this month, I don't feel different at all so I just want AF to hurry up and show so I can start my 3rd round of Clomid. I'm due for AF Saturday.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I don't normally have a cycle at all! This was after clomid....but 26 days after last pill!!


----------



## tooth_fairy

hopefulfor1st said:


> I don't normally have a cycle at all! This was after clomid....but 26 days after last pill!!

Well then yayy congrats on your cycle!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> Not much happening here!
> I'm somewhere around cd42 and had a + opk 9 days ago
> So just waiting to see if I really oved or if it was a just a pcos fake LH surge!

Good luck this cycle hun :hugs:

I used OPK's this cycle but think I used them too early. Have very fertile cm this morning so I think I'm going to ovulate in the next few days. Off topic, but today I'll also be signing an offer of employment with a bigger law firm. I'm so nervous.

Good luck ladies, I hope we all get some good news this month!


----------



## tooth_fairy

DenyseGiguere said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Not much happening here!
> I'm somewhere around cd42 and had a + opk 9 days ago
> So just waiting to see if I really oved or if it was a just a pcos fake LH surge!
> 
> Good luck this cycle hun :hugs:
> 
> I used OPK's this cycle but think I used them too early. Have very fertile cm this morning so I think I'm going to ovulate in the next few days. Off topic, but today I'll also be signing an offer of employment with a bigger law firm. I'm so nervous.
> 
> Good luck ladies, I hope we all get some good news this month!Click to expand...

Good luck to you this cycle as well Denyse! Yayy congrats on the new job.


----------



## Sophie2

hey hopeful hows this cycle going hope things are good

DenyseGiguere good luck in the new firm =) 

tooth fairy hey hun may i ask a question regarding clomid how come on ur second rd of it you taken a lower dose of it?


----------



## tooth_fairy

Sophie2 said:


> hey hopeful hows this cycle going hope things are good
> 
> DenyseGiguere good luck in the new firm =)
> 
> tooth fairy hey hun may i ask a question regarding clomid how come on ur second rd of it you taken a lower dose of it?

Yes, sure no problem! It was actually a mistake the first time the doc had prescribed me 100 mg but the pharmacy told me to take 200mg. I didn't know until I picked up my second dose and was surprised that it was only 100 mg then the doc told me there was a mix up on the pharmacies part. So that's why the dose was higher the first time around. :)


----------



## lace&pearls

Hey everyone, hoping for some advice (again! lol) I'm a bit concerned that my cycles seem to be getting longer and longer :( is there anything I can do to help this? (aside from going to doctors for clomid etc.) I'm currently dieting and have managed to shift a couple of pounds in the last week (yey!) which I'm hoping should help. I'm lucky to be having cycles at all when I was ttc for dd I didn't have a period for 10 months :nope:and then only had one as I took provera for clomid etc. Anyways eventually (luckily) conceived after 3 ovulatory rounds of clomid and then fell pregnant on a break from it. For about a year I have been having cycles of anything from 33 - 69 days, up until July they were averaging about 38-40 days but the last 2 have been getting longer, 55 then 69. If I have to go back to the doctors eventually then so be it but if I can keep ovulating (If I am??) naturally then I want to try to if possible. I actually have 4 clomid pills left over ...eeek :shrug: (not saying i would take them now... but maybe one day)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

10dpo today, bfn yesterday but haven't tested today.... Maybe later when hubs goes to work.


----------



## eherrera

Hello! I'm Emily, 23, and DH and I just started ttc #1. I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2009 and I'm pretty sure I don't ovulate on my own. I'm starting my first round of Clomid whenever AF decides to arrive, and then I will go in to see if I ovulated! I'm worried because as NOT careful as we've been the past 11 months, I should've been pregnant by now.

I was reluctant to believe that I had PCOS because I'm borderline underweight and I have no excess hair or anything of the sort. Unfortunately this does NOT mean I didn't check all the PCOS boxes! I got all my blood work back last week and it turns out I do actually have slightly raised testosterone to accompany the cysts and irregular cycles. I just got lucky because my free-testosterone (the one that causes all the symptoms) is normal. 

Anyway, it's nice to see I'm not alone (not that I'm happy about us all having to deal with PCOS)! Wish us luck!


----------



## nexis

eherrera said:


> Hello! I'm Emily, 23, and DH and I just started ttc #1. I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2009 and I'm pretty sure I don't ovulate on my own. I'm starting my first round of Clomid whenever AF decides to arrive, and then I will go in to see if I ovulated! I'm worried because as NOT careful as we've been the past 11 months, I should've been pregnant by now.
> 
> I was reluctant to believe that I had PCOS because I'm borderline underweight and I have no excess hair or anything of the sort. Unfortunately this does NOT mean I didn't check all the PCOS boxes! I got all my blood work back last week and it turns out I do actually have slightly raised testosterone to accompany the cysts and irregular cycles. I just got lucky because my free-testosterone (the one that causes all the symptoms) is normal.
> 
> Anyway, it's nice to see I'm not alone (not that I'm happy about us all having to deal with PCOS)! Wish us luck!

Welcome :hi: Hope the clomid works for you!


----------



## nexis

Finally got my hair cut today, after leaving it for another year. First time I've had a fringe since I was 11!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/null_zps72e4d05e.jpg


----------



## DenyseGiguere

eherrera said:


> Hello! I'm Emily, 23, and DH and I just started ttc #1. I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2009 and I'm pretty sure I don't ovulate on my own. I'm starting my first round of Clomid whenever AF decides to arrive, and then I will go in to see if I ovulated! I'm worried because as NOT careful as we've been the past 11 months, I should've been pregnant by now.
> 
> I was reluctant to believe that I had PCOS because I'm borderline underweight and I have no excess hair or anything of the sort. Unfortunately this does NOT mean I didn't check all the PCOS boxes! I got all my blood work back last week and it turns out I do actually have slightly raised testosterone to accompany the cysts and irregular cycles. I just got lucky because my free-testosterone (the one that causes all the symptoms) is normal.
> 
> Anyway, it's nice to see I'm not alone (not that I'm happy about us all having to deal with PCOS)! Wish us luck!

Welcome! :wave:

I wasn't aware I had PCOS until we decided to try for #2 and I had a cyst rupture our first month trying. It is so nice to have an online support group with ladies going through the same thing. I hope we all get our BFP's soon!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

nexis said:


> Finally got my hair cut today, after leaving it for another year. First time I've had a fringe since I was 11!
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/null_zps72e4d05e.jpg

Cute!!


----------



## Bellybump89

nexis said:


> Finally got my hair cut today, after leaving it for another year. First time I've had a fringe since I was 11!
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/null_zps72e4d05e.jpg

No way! I wish I had the balls to do a fringe. I've let mine grow all the way out and I'm scared to start all over agian. I love your red color too. I've tried to get mine like that but it's so dark I have a hard time getting it lighter


----------



## nexis

Bellybump89 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Finally got my hair cut today, after leaving it for another year. First time I've had a fringe since I was 11!
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/null_zps72e4d05e.jpg
> 
> No way! I wish I had the balls to do a fringe. I've let mine grow all the way out and I'm scared to start all over agian. I love your red color too. I've tried to get mine like that but it's so dark I have a hard time getting it lighterClick to expand...

I finally got the balls to have a fringe :haha: I was nervous cos I was like what if I hate it, and I know it's gonna annoy me sometimes cos my hair is naturally curly/frizzy. The colour I normally use is Olia Intense Red, and it was bleached first.


----------



## Katerz

Hair looks fab nexis! Xx


----------



## tooth_fairy

nexis said:


> Bellybump89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Finally got my hair cut today, after leaving it for another year. First time I've had a fringe since I was 11!
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/null_zps72e4d05e.jpg
> 
> No way! I wish I had the balls to do a fringe. I've let mine grow all the way out and I'm scared to start all over agian. I love your red color too. I've tried to get mine like that but it's so dark I have a hard time getting it lighterClick to expand...
> 
> I finally got the balls to have a fringe :haha: I was nervous cos I was like what if I hate it, and I know it's gonna annoy me sometimes cos my hair is naturally curly/frizzy. The colour I normally use is Olia Intense Red, and it was bleached first.Click to expand...

I love your hair, it looks great!!! I'm thinking to go red but just not as dark because my complexion is darker. You totally pulled off the fringe :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nexis I love it and can definitely see just from your face you've lost weight!!


----------



## Aein

Knock Knock .... May i come in ...


----------



## Katerz

Welcome back Aien x


----------



## nexis

Welcome back Aein! :hi:


----------



## nlk

just checking in with you all. Hope you're all doing well. Sorry I've been so absent xx


----------



## Aein

thanks dears...

i'm here again after a long break

so in Pakistan my MIL visit an Infertility Specialist with me ... He took all detail from me, check the reports, did US .... and according to him i am OK just problem at DH end ... so at end result he up my GLUCPHAGE dose now thrice a day 500mg .... one more Tab Centrum given to me

for DH his medicine Proviron Tab up by thrice a day and another Tab same like Clomid given to DH for 3 months and some Vitamin E capsules ....

so let see now i back to City and with DH ... and today he has started his medicine ... i just hope n pray got a good news before end of this year or before our wedding anniversary :/


----------



## Katerz

Keeping my fingers crossed that the new meds work for you Aien.

Hope you're on the mend nlk :wave:


----------



## nexis

We're all very quiet in here these days ladies! I was finally allowed to have something other than just liquids from yesterday, made a cottage pie and had like two tablespoons and a few carrots :haha: DH was happy cos it meant he got a huge portion. Got a dietician appointment Friday, really hoping she'll say I'll be able to eat proper meat (can only have minced atm) for Christmas!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well I had my 1st ever + opk (test darker than control) over 2 weeks ago now, no AF and bfn so looks like pcos was just screwing with me again!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hopeful - sorry about the bfn's, hope you get a bfp really soon! :hugs:

I'm currently 5dpo, having a bit of cramping, not too painful but noticable. Still 4 days until testing. 

I know a bunch of us were talking about weight loss. I started shakeology last week and I'm already down about 4 pounds. I'm starting to feel better about myself already. Even started doing my Jenny Craig Brisk Walk dvd. I really felt good afterwards. 

Hope everyone has a great day! :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

Hubby and i have decided to try to lose weight as well. We have decided to hold off on the whole IVF and focus more on getting our house fixed. I dont want to bring a child into our house with a leaky roof so get that done and then we will go from there on if we could afford another payment etc...since we will have one most likely for the roof. But im hoping losing weight will do the trick. A girl at work has thyroid issues and PCOS like me and she said dieting doesnt help...she said she switched to organic and natural foods and she lost 70lbs! Does pesticides cause PCOS? or do they not really know the cause?


----------



## nlk

Sugarpi, it's not that pesticides cause pcos but more that they contain high levels of hormone, particularly estrogen. So for someone with pcos this can make everything worse x


----------



## sugarpi24

oi! i just looked up my healthy weight and dang! I got a lot to lose! :/ i hope i can do it without quiting!


----------



## Mikihob

I know how you feel sugarpi. I looked up my healthy weight and was stunned to learn how much I need to lose. I think I am right where you are starting and ending. I keep going hard at it and then not getting the results I want and getting discouraged...ok mostly its that I don't feel like doing anything, but it sounded better the other way. :)


----------



## nexis

I need to lose 10 stone for my height, which is 140lbs. :o


----------



## Katerz

I need to gain some height for my weight ;) not working lolol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My hubby found on an old hard drive some nude pics of me from 5 years ago. The album was called "fatty- 60kg" and I made it to remind myself how fat I was and in an effort to lose weight...! In hindsight- dang I looked good!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Check my thread guys? Think I've got line eye...or dud tests

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2068157-evap-line-eye-please-look-xx.html


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Check my thread guys? Think I've got line eye...or dud tests
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2068157-evap-line-eye-please-look-xx.html

I usually hate to comment just in case I give false hope, but I see something. Fx'd!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Check my thread guys? Think I've got line eye...or dud tests
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2068157-evap-line-eye-please-look-xx.html
> 
> I usually hate to comment just in case I give false hope, but I see something. Fx'd!!Click to expand...


I've now convinced myself its nothing but gonna grab a frer to be sure.

How are u doing now nexis? Are u able to eat much yet?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Eek. Praying hard!
https://s18.postimg.org/r3fp45z15/image.jpg
image hosting


----------



## Bellybump89

Congratulations hopeful!


----------



## sugarpi24

congrats hopeful! i hope it sticks! 

yeah it seems discouraging losing that much weight but i think this time around dieting wise we are going to be good....so far...trying organic and more natural foods...as well as trying to eat smaller portions and better. fingers crossed losing this weight is what we need to conceive naturally...


----------



## Katerz

Oo fingers crossed for a sticky! Xx


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Check my thread guys? Think I've got line eye...or dud tests
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2068157-evap-line-eye-please-look-xx.html
> 
> I usually hate to comment just in case I give false hope, but I see something. Fx'd!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've now convinced myself its nothing but gonna grab a frer to be sure.
> 
> How are u doing now nexis? Are u able to eat much yet?Click to expand...

I'm good thanks :) I can have soft foods this week and next week and then back on to more normal diet. I'm having lots of mashed potato and eggs at the moment!



hopefulfor1st said:


> Eek. Praying hard!
> https://s18.postimg.org/r3fp45z15/image.jpg
> image hosting

Congrats!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> Eek. Praying hard!
> https://s18.postimg.org/r3fp45z15/image.jpg
> image hosting

Congrats hun!!! :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well I guess I'm less than 4 weeks then! 

https://s10.postimg.org/4vsfkk7kp/image.jpg
screen capture windows 7


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> Well I guess I'm less than 4 weeks then!
> 
> https://s10.postimg.org/4vsfkk7kp/image.jpg
> screen capture windows 7

Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## nexis

Great news hopeful, fx'd for a sticky bean :)

I caved tonight and weighed myself, 17st 1lb :happydance: The massive jump in my ticker is due to my maths being horrendous and the fitness app being in pounds rather than stone so I'd put in the starting weight wrong lol


----------



## Sophie2

Mikihob said:


> I know how you feel sugarpi. I looked up my healthy weight and was stunned to learn how much I need to lose. I think I am right where you are starting and ending. I keep going hard at it and then not getting the results I want and getting discouraged...ok mostly its that I don't feel like doing anything, but it sounded better the other way. :)

lol i love it im the same way lol but i gotta get moving on it but once i get home i dont wanna do anything lol :dohh:


----------



## sugarpi24

Sophie2 said:


> Mikihob said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel sugarpi. I looked up my healthy weight and was stunned to learn how much I need to lose. I think I am right where you are starting and ending. I keep going hard at it and then not getting the results I want and getting discouraged...ok mostly its that I don't feel like doing anything, but it sounded better the other way. :)
> 
> lol i love it im the same way lol but i gotta get moving on it but once i get home i dont wanna do anything lol :dohh:Click to expand...

yeah i work second shift so its kind of hard to feel like doing anything after work or before work...but the only thing ive had bad this week is a shake from steak n shake tonight...but still going organic and doing natural chicken and such....its going to be hard around thanksgiving. My MIL is coming into town and staying with us for the holiday...we have the guest room ready for her that way all her stuff isnt thrown all over the livingroom and dining room...oi! But she is also a health nut so she can probably give me some pointers. But organic and all natural food here we come! :happydance: watch since hubby is doing the same diet he will lose weight and ill stay the same or gain weight... :dohh:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I don't think this is a chemical :)

https://s16.postimg.org/5izpa9ks5/image.jpg
print screen windows


----------



## Katerz

Some lovely lines!


----------



## nexis

Congrats hopeful :hugs:

Is it terrible that I'm putting up my Christmas decorations? It _is_ only a month til Xmas eve...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lovely progression Hopeful  Congrats again


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Great lines Hopeful! :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> Congrats hopeful :hugs:
> 
> Is it terrible that I'm putting up my Christmas decorations? It _is_ only a month til Xmas eve...


Not at all! I have no idea where to put mine now Jace is so active hell be into it! I was thinking spare room and shut the door!


----------



## Katerz

Your post inspired me to go out and get a new tree nexis! Lol


----------



## nexis

Haha I'm glad :D got everything up now, gonna get some more lights for outside tomorrow too :happydance:


----------



## Bellybump89

I'm so happy for you hopeful! Lines look great! 

I'm thinking about decorating too. I know savvy will tear the tree apart though I have no idea where to put it. :/ 

Big news guys! I have interviewed for and accepted the position for my dream job! 
Now all I'm waiting for is my drug test, background check, TB and blood test. I have to go tomorrow to take all of that. I'll be working at my local hospital at the appointment desk! I'm so excited about it I've been waiting for this job to open up for a long time. We get 18 days paid vacation plus I get to wear scrubs. The only downfall is I start January the 6th and now I am going to put off the clomid for 6 months because I'm afraid if I get pregnant they will not be happy about it and look for a reason to fire me :/ in my state you can fire an employee at will for just about anything except race, religion.. Anything discriminatory. BUT they can always make up a reason like oh we don't like your performance etc.. Agh! 

SO what do I do guys? This job has amazing benefits.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

If you will get maternity leave etc I'd def do that!


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> If you will get maternity leave etc I'd def do that!

The law in my state says I have to be there for three months and so many hours before I qualify for FMLA (6 week paid Maternity Leave) I don't want to get pregnant that soon though because they might fire me and I really want to keep this job. So I guess my question is how long should I wait to start clomid 6 months.. 9 months.. 1 year? 

Has anyone been in this situation before ?

Edit to add- FMLA takes one whole year to kick in so I would have to wait three months minimum into the job to get pregnant for it to kick in. Sorry about that mix up.


----------



## nexis

Is it just me, or has the site had a massive facelift today? It looked normal earlier, and now it's all changed :/


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hi ladies,

I am so excited, we got a BFP this morning on FRER after 2 faint lines on cheapies yesterday!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is having a fantastic day!
 



Attached Files:







bfpnov25.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Katerz

Oh wow congrats! Wooo!


----------



## nexis

DenyseGiguere said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am so excited, we got a BFP this morning on FRER after 2 faint lines on cheapies yesterday!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fantastic day!

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Katerz said:


> Oh wow congrats! Wooo!

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats denyse! 

Come on over

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2067579-due-august-2014-open-anyone-12.html


----------



## Katerz

Ooo bump buddies!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Congrats Denyse!!


----------



## Bellybump89

DenyseGiguere said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am so excited, we got a BFP this morning on FRER after 2 faint lines on cheapies yesterday!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fantastic day!

Congratulations :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bellybump89 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am so excited, we got a BFP this morning on FRER after 2 faint lines on cheapies yesterday!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fantastic day!
> 
> Congratulations :)Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats denyse and belated congrats to hopeful, haven't posted in a here in a while so its nice to see some bfps :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Thank you ladies! All is going well so far, I know it's so early but this is CLEARLY way different to my chemical. 
Yippee things r going great.


----------



## Aein

i'm here again after so many days

very very happy to see lines dere hopeful .. good luck dear

how are you all ladies... what are you all upto ... m in waiting phase too much disturbed , tensed and there's no solution


----------



## katherinegrey

Congrats on the new bfps ladies :D


----------



## Katerz

I caved....the tree went up this evening...earliest I have EVER done it! Think I'm making up for the fact I couldn't have one last year!

Already lost a bauble to little fingers!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hey all! Just popping in to Congratulate the expecting moms on here :3 

Sorry for not being around for a while.. Life has been a bit chaotic here. 
I have decided to NTNP for a while again.. I really think I will stick to this for a while to avoid the added stress that TTC has on me especially when I can't currently afford proper treatment. I'll try popping in a few times a month to check in and see who all is expecting and how everyone is doing. 

Mumface! How are the wedding plans going??


----------



## sugarpi24

Hey ladies Congrats to all the ones with BFPs!!

been getting cramps and boobs hurting...mainly the nipples...so i think AF is on her way...i took my last Progesterone pill on the 16th...so i should be starting anytime now.

I think im just going to go with the flow on everything...since we have decided to put off IVF until we get the roof fixed and such...and hoping losing weight will help things along!


----------



## Aein

m feeling from last 4 cycles my AF cycle is 26 days long .... exact 26 ends and witch starts ..... tdy m CD24 and since morning feeling crampy , back pain and sumthing like burning on sides dun know wts this or symptomps of witch showing r here

Ladies! one serious question .... 

what you will do first if tired of naturally trying ... u go with IUI first or IVF ... till what age we can go with both of them??


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> m feeling from last 4 cycles my AF cycle is 26 days long .... exact 26 ends and witch starts ..... tdy m CD24 and since morning feeling crampy , back pain and sumthing like burning on sides dun know wts this or symptomps of witch showing r here
> 
> Ladies! one serious question ....
> 
> what you will do first if tired of naturally trying ... u go with IUI first or IVF ... till what age we can go with both of them??

I think it would depend what the reason for not falling naturally is. 
I'd say the doc would make a recommendation what would be best for you. But iui is much cheaper


----------



## J_Lynn

hopefulfor1st said:


> I don't think this is a chemical :)
> 
> https://s16.postimg.org/5izpa9ks5/image.jpg
> print screen windows

Congrats!!!! Beautiful lines :)


----------



## laurabe

Hi girls, just checking in,, not been on the site in weeks. Got my letter thru for the IVF clinic. Have an appointment next month where they will assess me and decide if I am fit to go on the waiting list. So far Femara hasnt been the miracle drug i hoped for. The letter for the clinic really upset me, it just made me feel like yip there it is in black n white. still trying to turn it into a positive. Guess i will just try focus on xmas and try forget it all til my appointment


----------



## Aein

Laurab .... nice to hear from you dear ... good luck with your IVF treatment ....

Girls ... where you all are busy ... started preparations for Christmas eve ....


----------



## nexis

Aein said:


> Laurab .... nice to hear from you dear ... good luck with your IVF treatment ....
> 
> Girls ... where you all are busy ... started preparations for Christmas eve ....

I've got all my decorations up and only got a few more presents to get for Christmas :) DH's Xmas pressie is being delivered today, and his birthday pressie is all wrapped up (his birthday is 23rd December!) I'll be so glad when they're all done and wrapped, then I can relax and get even more excited for Christmas Day :happydance:


----------



## Aein

woooow that sound superb nexis .... happy for you .. hugsssss

for IVF saving is not a problem for me ... and if i see i just entered in 34th and my Dr said u r still young for IVF ... anf if look for IUI DH low motility is da problem ... m just hangup

moreover my MIL give some ayurvedic medicines which hubby using arghhhhhh m speechless :/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh my god ladies I have thrush so badly I bleed when I wee. I am so miserable :( I can barely sit down, I can't focus, I can't do anything. All around my lady bits is so swollen and raw :( and bleeds when I wipe myself.


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Oh my god ladies I have thrush so badly I bleed when I wee. I am so miserable :( I can barely sit down, I can't focus, I can't do anything. All around my lady bits is so swollen and raw :( and bleeds when I wipe myself.

I hope you feel better soon :hugs: I've never had thrush, didn't know it could get that bad!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nexis said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god ladies I have thrush so badly I bleed when I wee. I am so miserable :( I can barely sit down, I can't focus, I can't do anything. All around my lady bits is so swollen and raw :( and bleeds when I wipe myself.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon :hugs: I've never had thrush, didn't know it could get that bad!Click to expand...


I only had it when pregnant with Jace but not this bad :(


----------



## Aein

awww hopeful i hope you will be feeling good this time ... stay blessed dear


----------



## Bellybump89

Hubby and I have decided to go through with the clomid. We've been waiting long enough and there is no sense in delaying any further. 

Just waiting for AF to show up and my appointment is dec 5th I start my pack on dec 10th (cd 3) if she decides to show up on time


----------



## Bellybump89

also ive caught the flu. husband is gone out of town working until thursday.. :( now im throwing up and trying to run after a toddler. wish me luck!


----------



## Sophie2

awwww belly bump thats no fun hun hope u do feel better soon damn flu


----------



## Bellybump89

Thank you! I hope so too


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bellybump - hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Aein

Get well soon Belly .... and good luck with Clomid n ur appt ....


----------



## Bellybump89

Thank you gals! Still feeling like death today but at least savannah slept in until 8. I am thankful for that


----------



## Sophie2

she knew her mommy was a little sicky =)


----------



## sugarpi24

ugh! im so frustrated! I took my last progesterone pill on the 16th and i still havent started AF...my boobs have been sore for a week now...and ive been cramping so idk if she is coming or what...but shouldnt she be here by now...my last period was 9/30-10/4...and ive been taking progesterone for the past 3 months or so...its just so confusing. idk if i should bother calling my doctor or not...pregnancy tests have came back negative too.


----------



## sugarpi24

Well ladies nevermind...looks like AF is here...called the doctor today so waiting to hear back...because I'm suppose to start progesterone tomorrow...but idk if I should wait..so we will see what he says.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I have had pink or brown spotting the last 3 evenings :( 
I know it CAN be harmless but it's very unnerving! 
13 days til my scan- I could bring it forward a few days but would rather wait to make sure I see a heartbeat or that opens up a whole new lot of stress!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> I have had pink or brown spotting the last 3 evenings :(
> I know it CAN be harmless but it's very unnerving!
> 13 days til my scan- I could bring it forward a few days but would rather wait to make sure I see a heartbeat or that opens up a whole new lot of stress!

I had a bit of spotting the first few days before and after my BFP. I brought it up to my doctor and he said spotting is nothing to worry about.

I hope everything is ok with you hun :hugs: are you in any pain at all?


----------



## sugarpi24

Got bright pink lest night then nothing...woke up to brown stuff..Dr said it sounds like I need more progesterone so he said to go ahead and take it tomorrow only do 2 pills a day instead of 1. So hope it works and gets me regulated. 

Hopeful I hope the scan goes well!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DenyseGiguere said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> I have had pink or brown spotting the last 3 evenings :(
> I know it CAN be harmless but it's very unnerving!
> 13 days til my scan- I could bring it forward a few days but would rather wait to make sure I see a heartbeat or that opens up a whole new lot of stress!
> 
> I had a bit of spotting the first few days before and after my BFP. I brought it up to my doctor and he said spotting is nothing to worry about.
> 
> I hope everything is ok with you hun :hugs: are you in any pain at all?Click to expand...

No pain or anything- no real symptoms either way!


----------



## Aein

sugarpi, i remember once my cycle was 50 days long i took progesterone pills too... after stopping tht , within 10 days AF started .... so i guess everybody have diff body symptoms... good luck dear

and see m here also AF is 4 days late although 6 days before i was cramping ,,, feel nuseasous and cramps like AF will come now now now but ... still not showed now we are also making program for Umrah .. and i decided for next week cox dis week AF must be here but still not :/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well after 3.5 hours at hospital results are inconclusive. 
Went there cos I thought I was either miscarrying or ectopic. So much pain. 
Hcg was quite low at 250 (considering my first positive pt was 14 days ago) she said from exam there was alot of bleeding but cervix is definitely closed and she couldn't see any "product of pregnancy" coming from cervix. She said with that hcg nothing would show on an ultrasound so no point checking so just sit tight someone will call me in a few days to check me again? 
I know that hcg is really low considering a few days ago I got the 2-3 on a cb digi which is from 2000-20000 and she said "there can be variations on hcg tested in different ways" I'm so annoyed I KNOW it's over I'm heavily bleeding and cramping so bad and now Dave thinks I'm still pregnant cos of what she said.


----------



## Katerz

Don't give up hope just get hopeful, my sister ended up in hospital twice with heavy bleeding and cramping, her little one is fine and should arrive in 3 weeks!

Keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## nexis

Hope everything turns out for the best hopeful :hugs:


----------



## Sophie2

awww hope stay positive hun ok i do hope everything is ok :hugs: just hang tight ok no matter what


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> Well after 3.5 hours at hospital results are inconclusive.
> Went there cos I thought I was either miscarrying or ectopic. So much pain.
> Hcg was quite low at 250 (considering my first positive pt was 14 days ago) she said from exam there was alot of bleeding but cervix is definitely closed and she couldn't see any "product of pregnancy" coming from cervix. She said with that hcg nothing would show on an ultrasound so no point checking so just sit tight someone will call me in a few days to check me again?
> I know that hcg is really low considering a few days ago I got the 2-3 on a cb digi which is from 2000-20000 and she said "there can be variations on hcg tested in different ways" I'm so annoyed I KNOW it's over I'm heavily bleeding and cramping so bad and now Dave thinks I'm still pregnant cos of what she said.


Praying for good news hopeful! Any updates? Hope you are ok


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just got up it definitely feels like a really bad/ heavy period, pain killers just take the edge off.

My cannula site 
https://s30.postimg.org/5d9dneilt/image.jpg
photo hosting


----------



## Bellybump89

I'm so sorry hopeful.. How awful :( I would have slapped that nurse! Looks like she busted a vein. Was he/she really rough putting it in?


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm so sorry hopeful, I hope you get your sticky bean really soon :hugs:


----------



## Katerz

Ouch they butchered you :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bellybump89 said:


> I'm so sorry hopeful.. How awful :( I would have slapped that nurse! Looks like she busted a vein. Was he/she really rough putting it in?

No actually! As soon as she said I needed a cannula I got really nervous as the one I had with Jace was soo bad, so she was really careful and spent ages finding the right spot. It didn't hurt last night but I woke up like that.


----------



## Bellybump89

Well I'm glad she wasn't rough.. It happens I guess! It's happened to me before actually anytime I get an IV I get huge bruises like that. But the nurses are terrible at finding my veins even though I straight up tell them look here's one right here after they fiddle around for 20 mins. I'm so pale too! It's really not hard to find a nice plum green vein in my arm. 

Haha I realize I totally sound like a weirdo.. My mom was a nurse so I let her practice "sticking me" in the arm for her clinicals. I learned a little :p


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I guess it will take a while for my hcg to lower?

https://s23.postimg.org/cub0jbrzf/image.jpg

https://s23.postimg.org/fkfr2rzaj/image.jpg


image hosting 15mb


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Grace, this is after I had Jace. 
The one of just my arm I was at home so at least 6 days after surgery

https://s28.postimg.org/j0f0zs87x/image.jpg

https://s28.postimg.org/oajzr2sgt/image.jpg


how to capture screen


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> Grace, this is after I had Jace.
> The one of just my arm I was at home so at least 6 days after surgery
> 
> https://s28.postimg.org/j0f0zs87x/image.jpg
> 
> https://s28.postimg.org/oajzr2sgt/image.jpg
> 
> 
> how to capture screen

No way! I feel your pain I know how much they hurt afterwards :/ ugh! I don't think I have any pictures of mine after I had savannah but It was pretty bad looking. Like a softball sized black bruise. 

Did the doctor order another beta in a few days? If you are having lots of clots i would assume you are indeed having a m/c :hugs: BUT I have heard of people bleeding throughout the first tri and sometimes people assume it's a period and don't even know they are pregnant. I think it's called decidual bleeding. I believe I had a chemical In September and I had a lot of clotting and the next day or so the hcg test was back to blank.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

No clots but I didn't have any with my chemical either. But alot of clear really stringy/ stretchy mucus similar to lochia In afterbirth bleeding. 
I'm wondering if since she said my cervix is closed that the same thing happened with my chemical and that's why no clots or I just have dud lining.


----------



## Sophie2

hope im sorry hun


----------



## Aein

ohh God this much happen with your hopeful , m so sorry hugssssss
but m sure everything is going to be alright very soon... cheerup


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ahh hopeful :( Sorry to see your going through this, big hugs to you


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I don't know if anyone here is trying to lose weight but I have started a thread in the buddies section if anyone wants to join me! 
It will be more about my weight loss (and hopefully others!) than ttc

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...r-cycles-wants-lose-weight-help-conceive.html


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Also I've finally started a journal !

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-journal-losing-weight-ovulate-hopefully.html


Can anyone tell me how to put in my signature so it doesn't appear as a long link?


----------



## Aein

yes Hopeful ... m going thru weight loss journey... will surely join you

& see here the witch is after CD30 :/ and i scream on hubby why he did intercourse so witch is here :/ yesterday first i feel when P was trying to go inside ... i felt hurt and looks P cant go inside ehhhh


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> yes Hopeful ... m going thru weight loss journey... will surely join you
> 
> & see here the witch is after CD30 :/ and i scream on hubby why he did intercourse so witch is here :/ yesterday first i feel when P was trying to go inside ... i felt hurt and looks P cant go inside ehhhh


At least AF was on time aein :(


----------



## Aein

so just taken advice from my infertility Dr and she said go with 100mg Clomid round again this cycle from CD 2 to 6 :/


----------



## nexis

So sorry hopeful :hugs:

I'd feel like a fraud joining your weight loss thread, seeing as I'm not doing it on my own :haha:


----------



## Aein

Ladies!

so shit .... due to too much mensis pain this time really i forgot to took my clomid dosage last night... can i take it from tonight, i.e. CD3 to onward ....?


----------



## nlk

Hopeful, I'm sorry to hear this :hugs: good luck with your weigh loss. Will definitely come and stalk your journal :)

Aein, you can take clomid from either CD2-6 or CD3-7. I have always taken mine CD3-7, and it's still worked fine :)


----------



## Bellybump89

Of course now that I have clomid AF is a no show. I'm not pregnant so let's just get it over with already! Anxious to start this clomid. 

I've been so regular lately too.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bellybump89 said:


> Of course now that I have clomid AF is a no show. I'm not pregnant so let's just get it over with already! Anxious to start this clomid.
> 
> I've been so regular lately too.

Maybe stress about the new job?


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> Bellybump89 said:
> 
> 
> Of course now that I have clomid AF is a no show. I'm not pregnant so let's just get it over with already! Anxious to start this clomid.
> 
> I've been so regular lately too.
> 
> Maybe stress about the new job?Click to expand...

Now that I think about it you are probably right. That didn't even cross my mind. I need to relax about it!


----------



## Aein

yeah i have started Clomid from CD3 .... and see i was in too much pain on CD1 and literally i was weaping, unbearable pain, first time in my life :/ 
and also no bleeding from CD3 evening ... ehhhh where m going :/

and Dr said still 5 days late AF is quite normal,is it?


----------



## Katerz

Not seen mumface for a while, hope you're ok? Xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Not seen mumface for a while, hope you're ok? Xx

She is ok I spoke to her 2 days ago via email her dad is not well 
And she's thrown herself into wedding plans.


----------



## nexis

Went for my first band fill today, was really worried about it but it was fine and I didn't even feel it. In even better news, AF has come back on her own without metformin :happydance:


----------



## Bellybump89

It's supposed to be cd 5 and AF is still a no show! :grr: 
I can't possibly be pregnant. Only DTD once last month because hubby was out of town! I don't feel like wasting money on a Test for what would obviously be a BFN. 

Metformin has been working so well lately too. I don't know what's happening.
Bad luck I guess


----------



## Katerz

Do you have any symptoms belly?


----------



## Bellybump89

Katerz said:


> Do you have any symptoms belly?

Not at all, AF is just late. 
I just want to start my clomid! :cry: lol


----------



## Bellybump89

AF is still Mia. I took a test on the 12th. BFN 

I'm so pissed off at my body. :grr: should I phone the nurse and ask for provera? 
What on earth is going on. Does anyone here have irregular periods after metformin has sorted them out? 

The only thing I can think of is I've lost 12 pounds... I don't see how that could make it worse though


----------



## katherinegrey

Does anyone here spot after sex and spot in between cycles?! I saw my doctor and I've had to have internals and scans and I've got to go back for swabs :( just wondering if any other pcos ladies spot??


----------



## nexis

katherinegrey said:


> Does anyone here spot after sex and spot in between cycles?! I saw my doctor and I've had to have internals and scans and I've got to go back for swabs :( just wondering if any other pcos ladies spot??

I've had it once or twice but tbh I always just figured it was the sex iykwim :blush:


----------



## katherinegrey

I haven't really thought too much about what's causing it, I just figured the pill was making it worse and went to see my doctor about changing it and she's launched all these investigations into the underlying reason for the bleeding, I know she's just being thorough but some of the things (like a chlamydia test!) I feel are quite unnecessary. I hate being messed with, I just wondered if it's normal for pcos ladies because of our hormones being slightly out of whack.


----------



## nexis

katherinegrey said:


> I haven't really thought too much about what's causing it, I just figured the pill was making it worse and went to see my doctor about changing it and she's launched all these investigations into the underlying reason for the bleeding, I know she's just being thorough but some of the things (like a chlamydia test!) I feel are quite unnecessary. I hate being messed with, I just wondered if it's normal for pcos ladies because of our hormones being slightly out of whack.

I suppose it could be a PCOS thing, can't say I've ever given it much thought either.

EDIT: A quick google seems to suggest that there are MANY women with PCOS who get spotting after sex.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well dh's Besty just smsed him that they are expecting number 2.... He's told me go get my clomid script filled.


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> Well dh's Besty just smsed him that they are expecting number 2.... He's told me go get my clomid script filled.

Woo! Go ahead and go for it girl! I really don't see why it wouldn't work.. It's going to force your body to work am I right?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I rang my gp and he said to wait til feb but I'm not going to. That seems ridiculously long! I thought docs usually quote 4 weeks.
Well it's been 2 and it usually takes me 3 weeks to respond to clomid


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I think I'm getting hated on a bit here!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/320977581333905/permalink/535201176578210/


----------



## Bellybump89

It won't let me look at the page :/ what's happend?


----------



## nexis

Bellybump89 said:


> It won't let me look at the page :/ what's happend?

Won't let me view it either.


----------



## Katerz

Can't see either :( love a Facebook drama llama lol x


----------



## Mikihob

When I opened the link it showed the Facebook profile pics of the administrators and the members. It didn't show any posts or anything though.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh it must be cos the page is private= it's the 1in10 official pcos page. 
I said I needed advice as I was planning on taking clomid against my docs orders and pretty much got bashed for complaining as I've only been ttc 8 months and have a baby anyway


----------



## Bellybump89

Don't let them bring you down with petty things. Everyone had her own journey through this and we all experience heartache. :flower:


----------



## Bellybump89

I finally have an update guys. I got a positive test today on the 19th. 
I'm not sure why it's positive now after it's been so long. I didn't even expect this cycle to work in my wildest dreams.. Like I said we were only able to DTD once. I had even already picked up my clomid!! Was ready to take it and evetything but AF never showed up. 

Here's the test. It's so faint I feel really bad about these lines. I think something's wrong. Why did it take until CD42 to show up? I'm pretty scared. I called my doctor and I just got back from my beta and I'm waiting for them to call :/ 

https://i.imgur.com/GgLjSpd.png


----------



## Buttercup84

Bellybump is there any chance you oved later than you expected? I oved cd26 at the earliest when I conceived DD and got a bfp on cd42 but it wasn't terribly dark. Fc for you that all is well :)


----------



## Bellybump89

Buttercup84 said:


> Bellybump is there any chance you oved later than you expected? I oved cd26 at the earliest when I conceived DD and got a bfp on cd42 but it wasn't terribly dark. Fc for you that all is well :)

Anything is possible.. BUTTT, we only Dtd once this cycle and that was 19 days ago today. It just isn't Adding up :/


----------



## Katerz

Fingers crossed for you Hun. Sticky sticky sticky xxx


----------



## Bellybump89

Thanks katerz.. 

Beta just came back at a 30. I have to go back in Monday to re draw and see if numbers are doubling


----------



## katherinegrey

Sperm can hang around for up to five days, so say you're only 14dpo and had a late implanter, your line and beta would be a fantastic result. Congratulations, I hope it's a sticky baby for you :flower:


----------



## Bellybump89

Katherinegrey, thanks so much for putting it like that. It does make me feel better about my numbers. All I can do right now is hope and try and not stress out until Monday. 

I appreciate all the support! Hubby and I have just made a year of trying for number 2. So this is very much welcomed


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yay here's keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Katerz

katherinegrey said:


> Sperm can hang around for up to five days, so say you're only 14dpo and had a late implanter, your line and beta would be a fantastic result. Congratulations, I hope it's a sticky baby for you :flower:

Oh yeah! this reminds me of a good documentary I watched once where it said the spermies go to sleep for a while!

Nice early Xmas pressie for you :)


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> Yay here's keeping everything crossed for you!!

Thank you hopeful :hugs: it means a lot to have your support.


----------



## Bellybump89

Katerz said:


> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> Sperm can hang around for up to five days, so say you're only 14dpo and had a late implanter, your line and beta would be a fantastic result. Congratulations, I hope it's a sticky baby for you :flower:
> 
> Oh yeah! this reminds me of a good documentary I watched once where it said the spermies go to sleep for a while!
> 
> Nice early Xmas pressie for you :)Click to expand...

I've never heard of that! In all my years ttc #1 and now #2. You learn something new everyday!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Belly - congrats on the BFP! Hope it's a sticky one for you xx

How is everyone else?


----------



## nexis

Congrats belly, fx'd!

Today I've helped my mum, dad and sister move house. They moved into that house when I was 1, and I'm 28 in February. They've gone from a 4 bed house to a 2 bed flat and I've never seen so much stuff. I think I've walked more today than ever before in my life. Thankfully my mum has finally accepted that DH and I are gonna stay at ours for Xmas dinner, as they can't even get to their dining table lol


----------



## Bellybump89

<3 thank you everyone. 


My tests wernt any darker today. It was about the same :( 
I'm really hoping and holding on to tomorrow mornings will be darker


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bellybump89 said:


> <3 thank you everyone.
> 
> 
> My tests wernt any darker today. It was about the same :(
> I'm really hoping and holding on to tomorrow mornings will be darker



As long as its not lighter that's a great sign!


----------



## Aein

Cheer up Bellybump .. Good luck and be positive, ISA it'll stick 

hows everyone else ...


----------



## Bellybump89

An update for you guys.

First beta on Friday was 30
Second beta today (monday) was 241

I was really worried about my progression for a few days because it wasn't getting any darker but the finally did at the last min. 
My ultrasound is scheduled for jan 13th 

https://i.imgur.com/CFdaIB1.png


----------



## DenyseGiguere

congrats Belly! great progression. Happy & healthy 9 months <3


----------



## Katerz

Lovely lines!

Merry Christmas to all of you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## Bellybump89

Thank you guys! <3 merry Christmas to all of you too !


----------



## nexis

Congrats belly H&H 9 months! Merry Christmas everyone :D


----------



## Aein

New year and christmasgift for you Belly, H&H 9 mnths ... happy for you

i wish to also get some good news at start of new year and before my anniversary, i pray

hey Happy Christmas Ladies! enjoy ur time


----------



## nexis

Hope you all had a fab Christmas Day! Woke up with a stinking cold this morning but been dosing myself up with tablets and strepsils lol xx


----------



## laurenntrewen

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me popping in. 
I'm lauren amd I'm 20 years old my boyfriend is also 20, I was officially diagnosed with PCOS in August 2013 after been on the bcp since I was 14 due to irregular periods. After seeing a consultant on the 26th November I was put in 500mg of metformin then after 2 weeks was upped to 1000mg then on Sunday upped to 1500mg. I had my first period on the 14th December which lasted till the 18th after 3days of spotting from the 7th-10th December. 

Currently on cd 12 with creamy cm.

Sending lots of sticky baby dust.


----------



## nexis

laurenntrewen said:


> Hi everyone hope you don't mind me popping in.
> I'm lauren amd I'm 20 years old my boyfriend is also 20, I was officially diagnosed with PCOS in August 2013 after been on the bcp since I was 14 due to irregular periods. After seeing a consultant on the 26th November I was put in 500mg of metformin then after 2 weeks was upped to 1000mg then on Sunday upped to 1500mg. I had my first period on the 14th December which lasted till the 18th after 3days of spotting from the 7th-10th December.
> 
> Currently on cd 12 with creamy cm.
> 
> Sending lots of sticky baby dust.

Welcome :hi:


----------



## nexis

Ok, so FF reckoned I would O today or tomorrow. Out of interest I thought I'd do a test even though I've never had a positive as I had sore bbs. Shocked doesn't even cover it. 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/Mobile%20Uploads/0C7EE00C-FB27-4D90-A3B1-4B009ACE24DB_zpsrjj4g3ab.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/Mobile%20Uploads/C819DDCE-9B40-4408-A59B-FD2575E1853C_zpsain6pbfu.jpg

Thing is, what do I do? We've been using condoms as obvs the hospital would prefer that I lose more weight before getting pregnant and the place I had the band done would agree with them...but I'm 28 in feb and we both want more than one...so do we say screw it and dtd? I'm confused cos I never thought this would happen at all tbh let alone this quickly.


----------



## katherinegrey

I'd go for it and dtd if I were you, but I'm impatient :haha: Yay for ovulating though!

It looks like I'm into an accidental tww. I'm actually on the pill. But I missed one Christmas eve, I did double up Christmas day, but yesterday I had two positive opk's, I'm in shock! I only bought some because I keep noticing EWCM, we dtd the day before my pos. opk too, opk's today are negative so I'm guessing today is O day. I did consider the morning after pill, but we've decided against it, so I'll be testing in about ten days time. I'll be okay with either outcome to be honest, I just can't believe I'm ovulating, and on the pill at that! I've put on a bit of weight since having LO that I haven't lost yet, so I figured that even off the pill ovulation might be tricky, so to be ovulating on the pill is shocking.


----------



## katherinegrey

Well, af got me, I got positive opks just for af to arrive the next day? Looks like the pill is really messing things up for me.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Can the pill cause a + opk I wonder?!
I know it's normal for women to get a near + opk just before AF that's why they say not to continue testing after your +.


Nexis, I'd prob be taking an ntnp approach from now on. I mean if you go ahead and dtd now, then chances of conception are generally 20% per cycle so I'd prob go ahead and go for it!


----------



## nexis

hopefulfor1st said:


> Can the pill cause a + opk I wonder?!
> I know it's normal for women to get a near + opk just before AF that's why they say not to continue testing after your +.
> 
> 
> Nexis, I'd prob be taking an ntnp approach from now on. I mean if you go ahead and dtd now, then chances of conception are generally 20% per cycle so I'd prob go ahead and go for it!

I think ntnp will be the way we'll go. We haven't dtd this time as I've got a horrendous cold and I don't think I could manage it without coughing everywhere :haha: I've got another band fill 16th jan as well so I'm gonna have a chat with the nurse then.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

The way I see it is it generally takes a few months at least to conceive for most couples so your just getting the first few months outta the way!


----------



## Aein

is there a problem if we get conceive with PCOS ... we have to take care of diet and weight during pregnancy??

one of my frnd got preggo, and Dr recommend her go with only 7kg raise in weight else it will be complicated for baby n pregnancy


----------



## nexis

Aein said:


> is there a problem if we get conceive with PCOS ... we have to take care of diet and weight during pregnancy??
> 
> one of my frnd got preggo, and Dr recommend her go with only 7kg raise in weight else it will be complicated for baby n pregnancy

I think they generally don't want women to put on too much weight during pregnancy and as women with PCOS are sometimes either already overweight or can put on weight more easily than women without that doctors want us to watch our weight more so when pregnant.


----------



## Katerz

Aein said:


> is there a problem if we get conceive with PCOS ... we have to take care of diet and weight during pregnancy??
> 
> one of my frnd got preggo, and Dr recommend her go with only 7kg raise in weight else it will be complicated for baby n pregnancy

I think docs don't want you to go too overweight due to higher risk of gestational diabetes. I'm no expert so don't quote me on that!

My younger sister had her baby boy on Boxing Day...he is sooo teeny!


----------



## Aein

ys this might be a point ... she is already over weight


----------



## Bellybump89

Sorry I'm not on much lately.. I've had like three colds this month that just keep coming back. I feel like death! 

Anyway I'm sending lots of baby dust! and good luck

Oh I don't know if this helps but my doctor only wanted me to gain 25 pounds my last pregnancy I was 5ft and 143 pounds so a little overweight


----------



## katherinegrey

Hope you ladies are all doing well, we have made the decision to possibly ttc when Jamie turns 18 months old, which is in just over five months! So although I silently stalk and sometimes post, I imagine I'll be getting a lot more active in here very soon!


----------



## Aein

Happy New Year to all of you 


so here 2013 end on the hope may be some good news :/

but now 2014 started and i really hope for something good, please pray for me


----------



## nlk

happy new year everyone!

I just wanted to say that I'm sorry I've not been in for so long...it's been really tough following the failed ivf, and I just didn't really have the energy to keep up with BnB.

I've updated the bfp count. If I've not included anyone, please let me know. I think *bellybump *and *denyse *had their bfps, but not sure on who else? I have a feeling I might have missed someone.

The count now stands at 30 because...

I'm pregnant!

I'm in complete shock. After having our failed ivf cycle back in October, I went to the consultant and explained that not only was I petrified of going back to the ivf, after having nearly died the first time, but I didn't feel like I was ready to let go of the idea of getting pregnant without it. I have always felt that ivf was a last resort, and I just couldn't bear the idea of going through it, feeling as though I hadn't tried everything else. So he agreed to give me a chance on letrozole again. Bear in mind that I've already had five failed cycles of this, and a failed clomid cycle, it was obvious that I was clutching at thin air in the hope of a miracle. But it worked! I genuinely can't wait to tell him, because he knows how much we've been through, and how long we've been trying.

I found out on new year's eve, and I *think* I'm due AF today. So when I tested I was about 13dpo. I've included a pic of my bfp! I still pick it up and look at it because I just can't believe that it's real!

I hope 2014 brings a whole new influx of bfps!!
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Katerz

NLK that is AMAZING news!! I'm so so pleased for you!

What a fab start to the year!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

NLK that is absolutely amazing. You have made my day xx
I am so beyond happy for you (can't believe how much considering we don't really know each other!) you deserve this as much as anyone I'm so excited I don't think ill sleep! I can't wait to see all your pregnancy updates!!


----------



## Matilda85

Huge congratulations Nlk! !! I don't post much these days but have been following your journal. I am so happy for you. Wishing you a healthy, happy, stress free pregnancy.


----------



## MrsC10

Congrats NLK!! So happy for you! I stalk this thread, but don't post and I'm soooo happy to see you write those words. You deserve it x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nlk have you told your mum yet? :)


----------



## Aein

woooooooooooooow yupppppy happy for you Nlk ....
What a good news on new eve , really i can imagine ..... 

HNH 9 months dear <3


----------



## nlk

thank you everyone!

Hopeful, yes! After I did my first test I called her in tears! She just went really quiet on the phone for ages!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Massive congratulations NLK! So pleased for you xx


----------



## Wtbam

Please can I join? I am 26 but was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 18. The ultrasound showed lots of cysts in both ovaries. 

I came off BC on December 2nd 2013 and we have been TTC #1. I am so scared that I am not ovulating. I had a progesterone serum test done on CD 22 - which came back to say I had not ovulated. I don't know how long it will take for my first period to arrive but I feel very scared that I won't be able to conceive. 

It would be great to meet and talk to people in the same situation!


----------



## Bellybump89

Congratulations nlk! So happy for you !


----------



## katherinegrey

OMG nlk! I am soooooooo pleased for you! Yours is the bfp I've been waiting for! Congratulations and happy and healthy nine months! :flower:


----------



## nlk

Ugh I just tested again...it's way lighter than the last one I did! But the first time was FMU...this is at 4pm, having had a fair amount to drink today. Wish I hadn't done it now! It's still blatantly there...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Don't pay attention to the colours, if its there its there. Amount of dye can vary &#9825;


----------



## Bellybump89

nlk said:


> Ugh I just tested again...it's way lighter than the last one I did! But the first time was FMU...this is at 4pm, having had a fair amount to drink today. Wish I hadn't done it now! It's still blatantly there...

Yours is a ton darker than mine was. I worried for a few days because mine didn't get darker at all. Everything turned out just fine though.. Like PP said dye levels vary !


----------



## nexis

Massive congrats Nlk!! :happydance:



Wtbam said:


> Please can I join? I am 26 but was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 18. The ultrasound showed lots of cysts in both ovaries.
> 
> I came off BC on December 2nd 2013 and we have been TTC #1. I am so scared that I am not ovulating. I had a progesterone serum test done on CD 22 - which came back to say I had not ovulated. I don't know how long it will take for my first period to arrive but I feel very scared that I won't be able to conceive.
> 
> It would be great to meet and talk to people in the same situation!

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> Ugh I just tested again...it's way lighter than the last one I did! But the first time was FMU...this is at 4pm, having had a fair amount to drink today. Wish I hadn't done it now! It's still blatantly there...

Mine did that with Jace remember! 
If you search back you will find the pics, it would've been around may 19-20 2012. 

With my chemical in august my first test never got that dark. And with my miscarriage they were still blaring positives throughout the (huge amounts) of bleeding.

So try not put too much stock in it!


----------



## StellaBella24

Just seen ur news nlk!!!!!
Massive congrats, dont worry about the line colour....stop testing!! :) 
Sooooo pleased for you xxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I totally have early pregnancy symptoms (I know them well by now!) 
My first is always (TMI) being constipated and having diarrhea at the same time! 

Although I took clomid last month we are really not too phased about ttc now- we've been house hunting which has been a nice distraction! If we buy a new house wed prob put off ttc for a few months while we get a bit ahead on the mortgage. 

Really not looking forward to selling our house and having people coming through it all the time!


----------



## Aein

just go through this some minutes before, i thought to share with you all 
feeling really very unhappy :/

https://www.facebook.com/oliviamariecoats


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Aein said:


> just go through this some minutes before, i thought to share with you all
> feeling really very unhappy :/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/oliviamariecoats



I saw that today too aein, I must say while terrible though, I don't think completely banning forcep use is the answer! Yes it's made very public that this baby died from being delivered by forceps, but then you have to think how many babes would have died without them?


----------



## Aein

so true hopeful, i second you... m just speechless


----------



## nlk

I saw this in another thread, and didn't want to click it. I've got the rough idea of it, though. I agree, hopeful...I know it's awful, but how many babies are here today because of it? I'm sure a damn sight more than are not here because of it.


----------



## Katerz

This story has scared my older sister senseless about giving birth, especially as my younger sister had a horrendous time of it when she had her baby recently.

Two of my friends babies were delivered by forceps, they wouldn't be here today if they weren't :)

Saying that though I cannot imagine what those poor parents are going through

Nlk have you kept away from those tests yet!?


----------



## nlk

Katerz it's scared me and I'm no where near that point yet! I tested this morning :haha: just to double check! It's darker than the first one :) so will be steering clear now. I have one FRER and a digi left...may not use the FRER but will do the digi probably in about a week or so!


----------



## Katerz

Haha addict ;)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was delivered by forceps and they had to use forceps to get Jace out too via c section as I was bleeding into my uterus he was too slippery and already engaged to be born naturally so it was the only way to get him out


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Opk from earlier today!

https://s29.postimg.org/gi348r6vr/image.jpg
image hosting


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> Opk from earlier today!
> 
> https://s29.postimg.org/gi348r6vr/image.jpg
> image hosting

Get to bed girl! Yay congrats!!


----------



## Montana

nlk said:


> happy new year everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to say that I'm sorry I've not been in for so long...it's been really tough following the failed ivf, and I just didn't really have the energy to keep up with BnB.
> 
> I've updated the bfp count. If I've not included anyone, please let me know. I think *bellybump *and *denyse *had their bfps, but not sure on who else? I have a feeling I might have missed someone.
> 
> The count now stands at 30 because...
> 
> I'm pregnant!
> 
> I'm in complete shock. After having our failed ivf cycle back in October, I went to the consultant and explained that not only was I petrified of going back to the ivf, after having nearly died the first time, but I didn't feel like I was ready to let go of the idea of getting pregnant without it. I have always felt that ivf was a last resort, and I just couldn't bear the idea of going through it, feeling as though I hadn't tried everything else. So he agreed to give me a chance on letrozole again. Bear in mind that I've already had five failed cycles of this, and a failed clomid cycle, it was obvious that I was clutching at thin air in the hope of a miracle. But it worked! I genuinely can't wait to tell him, because he knows how much we've been through, and how long we've been trying.
> 
> I found out on new year's eve, and I *think* I'm due AF today. So when I tested I was about 13dpo. I've included a pic of my bfp! I still pick it up and look at it because I just can't believe that it's real!
> 
> I hope 2014 brings a whole new influx of bfps!!


NLK!!!!!!! Congrats! I was a part of this thread back in 2011/2012. I randomly thought about you the other day and thought I'd try to track you down. Sorry if that sounds creepy... Hahaha. You are going to be a mom! So, so, so excited for you! 

My DH and I are trying for our second. My DS is 13 months old and completely weened off of the boob! So it's time for #2. I am on my second round of clomid, 100mg, unmonitored, days 5-9. I had a very strange cycle with my first clomid round. I started AF 7dpo which is way too early. I am thinking that I either have a luteal phase defect, in which I'll need progesterone to help with that, or my body is just trying to go back to normal after not having a period since Oct 2011. I never got one period while nursing my DS, and I had to take progesterone to induce AF before starting the clomid. So if I have this problem repeat this cycle, then I will ask my OB to test my progesterone levels.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yesterday and today's opks!! 

https://s23.postimg.org/fiyu1gq4b/image.jpg
windows screenshot


----------



## nlk

Montana, I remember you :) thank you! It's amazing...I still can't quite believe it. I hope it all goes smoothly with ttc #2. Hopefully the reaction to the clomid is just your body trying to adjust to being back into a cycle. If you find that it carried on, you might want to ask about femara (letrozole). It's very similar to clomid but with less impact on your body. It worked for me! :)

Hopeful, they're good looking opks! Good luck!


----------



## nlk

just called the consultant to let him know that the letrozole worked and they offered me a early scan!! two weeks today...I can't wait!


----------



## katherinegrey

How exciting! Good luck for your scan nlk :flower:


----------



## Aein

dont knw why but i want to sing ............................


----------



## Montana

Yay Hopfulfor1st, those look positive to me! 

NLK- That's great they're giving you an ultrasound so soon. I saw my DS early too. It was just a little sac with a yolk in it. But of course it was the cutest thing ever. Did you say your ultrasound is in 2 weeks?


----------



## nlk

Yep. The 21st, so two weeks from today! I'm just hoping for the reassurance really.


----------



## CocoMia

Hello to those I know from so long ago (that wasn't meant to rhyme!) and those I haven't spoken to on here before! We have had a break from all things TTC again after having cryotherapy on my troublesome cervix!! After 4 lots of it now I'm thoroughly fed up!!

I did want to check in as it was a new year and new start and am so happy for all of your good news!! Especially Nlk! So pleased for you and it gives us all hope that PCOS doesn't have to stop us becoming mothers!

Wishing everyone well and I hope to be back on here for advice very soon, if I can take a 5min break from using opks that is ;)

x


----------



## nexis

CocoMia said:


> Hello to those I know from so long ago (that wasn't meant to rhyme!) and those I haven't spoken to on here before! We have had a break from all things TTC again after having cryotherapy on my troublesome cervix!! After 4 lots of it now I'm thoroughly fed up!!
> 
> I did want to check in as it was a new year and new start and am so happy for all of your good news!! Especially Nlk! So pleased for you and it gives us all hope that PCOS doesn't have to stop us becoming mothers!
> 
> Wishing everyone well and I hope to be back on here for advice very soon, if I can take a 5min break from using opks that is ;)
> 
> x

Welcome back! :hi:


----------



## CocoMia

Thank you nexus! Hope you're well! I'd ask what I've missed but there are about 100 pages for me to catch up on so that's tonight sorted!

I am wondering if in now too old to be a "young" PCOSer :(

On a rather random note - whoever it was all that time ago that suggested that green tea increased CM then they were spot on!! Thanks whoever you are :) 

I think I may get FF this eve as I know people have raved about it but I've never bothered because of my wacky PCOS cycles. Now I've had 3 under 40 days that's sort of a pattern, isn't it? 

x


----------



## CocoMia

Thank you nexis! Hope you're well! I'd ask what I've missed but there are about 100 pages for me to catch up on so that's tonight sorted!

I am wondering if in now too old to be a "young" PCOSer :(

On a rather random note - whoever it was all that time ago that suggested that green tea increased CM then they were spot on!! Thanks whoever you are :) 

I think I may get FF this eve as I know people have raved about it but I've never bothered because of my wacky PCOS cycles. Now I've had 3 under 40 days that's sort of a pattern, isn't it? 

x[/QUOTE]


----------



## nlk

Coco, it was so nice to hear from you. I smiled so much with your message! Thank you! And of course you're still young enough to be here ;) it's just for all pcos'ers, really. Such a nice group of girlies in here! Are you recovering from the treatment okay? Are you planning on getting back to ttc soon then? How exciting!


----------



## CocoMia

Thanks Nlk - and you're v welcome I am beaming for you!

Yes thanks, I'm recovered and back ttc with more enthusiasm than the bf knows what to do with haha!

I'm trying everything and anything and fingers crossed we finally get somewhere with Southend hosp this year to look into further treatment. The trying to let it happen naturally window is over for me - now it's all systems go* so to speak :p

Just feel happy that so many positive things have happened since I've been away! Gives me hope x


----------



## MomandNurse2b

Hi Ladies!! Well, I am just jumping into this post becuase I just had to. It's been 6 months since I was on baby and bump. I thought I was pg and it turned out not only was I not, but I had begun a journey which led me to a diagnosis of possible PCOS. I am obese, and have the chin hairs ( though I am pluck them every night, yuck!!) and when I came off BCP I had 2 periods and then NOTHING for SEVEN MONTHS!!!

Let me tell you...it has been a long, hard road. I am now a new grad nurse. My dr. told me that the stress of Nursing School may have stopped my periods initially, and just to wait. I waited three loong months and then went back. I tired parsley tea, aspirin daily, ginger root, dong quai, vitamin C, and nothing worked. Now after six moths I get the possible PCOS diagnosis because I cant afford to pay for a scan out of pocket to confirm. 

I was devastated!!!!!! I am 33 and have waited My whole life for this!! I was so CAREFUL TO PLAN to have a baby becuase I wanted to be responsible and give my child the best life. Year after year friends and acquantainces pass along the "Happy News" and I think, "one day, that will be me". Now I am engaged to be married in July, and my life is coming together, graduated Nursing school, etc, life decides, "Ha ha, fooled you!! Now I'm taking your fertility away!! WTH???" I'm so upset. 

Ladies, those darned BCP's should come with HUGE warning labels about affecting your hormone levels and future fertility. If I had known ALL the problems I would have after stopping BCP...I would have found another method of protection. I am convinced that my body just could not handle the constant hormone tinkering. 

Good news, though, I Got AF today.....I literally cried when I saw the bright red on the paper in the restroom. No spotting...its actually AF, after SEVEN long months of waiting and stressing. I can FINALLY begin again my journey of TTC. I'm going to need a lot of help, ladies. 

Everyone, have a blessed day!!


----------



## Katerz

Welcome back coco!

Welcome momandnurse!

Love your sig NLK!

AFM we were informed mo da that our landlady is selling our house :( I'm heartbroken as this house is in a perfect location with fantastic schools down the road and a lovely big garden. There is nothing else in this area so looks like we will have to go somewhere else. I've not seen anything I like so far :(

Ah these things are sent to test us!


----------



## nexis

MomandNurse2b said:


> Hi Ladies!! Well, I am just jumping into this post becuase I just had to. It's been 6 months since I was on baby and bump. I thought I was pg and it turned out not only was I not, but I had begun a journey which led me to a diagnosis of possible PCOS. I am obese, and have the chin hairs ( though I am pluck them every night, yuck!!) and when I came off BCP I had 2 periods and then NOTHING for SEVEN MONTHS!!!
> 
> Let me tell you...it has been a long, hard road. I am now a new grad nurse. My dr. told me that the stress of Nursing School may have stopped my periods initially, and just to wait. I waited three loong months and then went back. I tired parsley tea, aspirin daily, ginger root, dong quai, vitamin C, and nothing worked. Now after six moths I get the possible PCOS diagnosis because I cant afford to pay for a scan out of pocket to confirm.
> 
> I was devastated!!!!!! I am 33 and have waited My whole life for this!! I was so CAREFUL TO PLAN to have a baby becuase I wanted to be responsible and give my child the best life. Year after year friends and acquantainces pass along the "Happy News" and I think, "one day, that will be me". Now I am engaged to be married in July, and my life is coming together, graduated Nursing school, etc, life decides, "Ha ha, fooled you!! Now I'm taking your fertility away!! WTH???" I'm so upset.
> 
> Ladies, those darned BCP's should come with HUGE warning labels about affecting your hormone levels and future fertility. If I had known ALL the problems I would have after stopping BCP...I would have found another method of protection. I am convinced that my body just could not handle the constant hormone tinkering.
> 
> Good news, though, I Got AF today.....I literally cried when I saw the bright red on the paper in the restroom. No spotting...its actually AF, after SEVEN long months of waiting and stressing. I can FINALLY begin again my journey of TTC. I'm going to need a lot of help, ladies.
> 
> Everyone, have a blessed day!!

Welcome :hi: Is there any possibility of you getting metformin to help with your cycles? I went nearly a year without AF and metformin brought back my periods and made them regular. I'm not on it now as losing weight has sorted my cycles out now.


----------



## MomandNurse2b

Hi there, thanks. I was all set to ask my doc for metformin at the next appointment, but now I am not sure. I really would love the help losing weight, but I am afraid to put anything else into my body that might throw me off, as I finally just got my cycle after seven months today!! 

I'm not sure what to do, but it seems like it might be safest now to just see how this cycle goes and what happens next month....I am so hoping this means that I will cycle regularly now (despite my possible PCOS diagnosis).


----------



## MomandNurse2b

May I ask, how much weight did you lose on metformin, wht other changes did you make, how did it make you feel while on it??


----------



## nexis

MomandNurse2b said:


> May I ask, how much weight did you lose on metformin, wht other changes did you make, how did it make you feel while on it??

I understand you wanting to wait and see what happens, and while your cycles may well sort yourself out, I would be more inclined to guess that they might not. Obviously that's just based on my own experiences. 

I didn't lose any weight myself on metformin, it varies from person to person. I felt completely fine while on it, no side effects at all. I had a gastric band in November last year and so far I've lost 3 stone (44 pounds) and I stopped metformin the day of the operation (2nd November), AF came back start of December and I had my very first +opk end of December :) 

Hope that helps, any other questions, just ask!


----------



## katherinegrey

I got a properly positive opk today! I wonder if I'll actually ovulate this time?! Surely it can't be that easy after just stopping the pill and with PCOS?! Going by bleeding I'm cd 13 today, which puts me right on track to have my first ever 28 day cycle!!


----------



## nlk

that would be great, Katherine! Hope so! This is the reason many women with pcos are put on the pill...in the hope that it will "reset" their cycles. It never worked for me, but it looks like it could do for you! Also, I think pcos cycles tend to get better after having had a child!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm on day 4 of a + opk wth! 

Everything is great, doing a cake smash shoot tomorrow, Jaces bday Monday, getting the house ready for sale n browsing new ones thinking the next house we buy will be for a looooong time! Yay!


----------



## katherinegrey

So much for my body working right, I'm having the same issue as you hopeful, day three of positive opk's today! I also second, WTH?! :haha: I'm thinking about taking a pregnancy test just to rule it out, have you considered doing the same hopeful?!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yup I did tonight- bfn, and day 5 of + opk! It's been 20 days since my last clomid pill too. Argh what's going on?!


----------



## katherinegrey

Well I tested and got a lovely evap. So now I just HAVE to buy a better test, even though I'm pretty positive it was only an evap and I have 20 tests that should be coming Monday! :dohh: I'd just be happy with ovulating to be honest! Still no temp rise so definitely haven't ovulated yet.


----------



## Katerz

Keeping my fingers crossed that you both get your BFP's xxx


----------



## laurabe

well I am off to buy a test. day 34 of letrozole round 6, the other 5 rounds were no more than 30 days. thought I was for AF on mon with slight cramps but nothing now except very sore boobs which is unusual for me. trying not to get hopes up but testing for an answer either way.


----------



## katherinegrey

Good luck laurabe! Let us know your answer :flower:


----------



## katherinegrey

I got a bfn also! So why three days of positive opk's?!


----------



## laurabe

omg BFP 2-3 wks on a clear blue digital


----------



## xhopefulsoulx

have some good news ! sense I still haven't seen a period in almost 10 months ! me and my husband ordered fertilaid I have heard so many good things about this supplement and read good reviews as well and its worth a try ! I hope it helps regulate my cycles so I can actually track when I would ovulate. keeping my fingers crossed and baby dust to all <3


----------



## nlk

congratulations laurabe! I also got my bfp on letrozole. Good that you were able to avoid the ivf!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

laurabe said:


> omg BFP 2-3 wks on a clear blue digital

Congrats hun <3


----------



## laurabe

nlk said:


> congratulations laurabe! I also got my bfp on letrozole. Good that you were able to avoid the ivf!

thank you! and congrats to you too. I was dreading IVF I was upset at having to go there in the first and this my last round on the letrozole and I've see plenty of women say it was their miracle drug seems like it was ours too :happydance:


----------



## nlk

laurabe said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> congratulations laurabe! I also got my bfp on letrozole. Good that you were able to avoid the ivf!
> 
> thank you! and congrats to you too. I was dreading IVF I was upset at having to go there in the first and this my last round on the letrozole and I've see plenty of women say it was their miracle drug seems like it was ours too :happydance:Click to expand...

It completely is. The side effects are much less than clomid, and by the time you get pregnant it has completely left your system (unlike clomid which can still be there for a few months). I went through a round of IVF. I really struggled with it, and it actually nearly killed me....a risk that you're not often warned about. I'm so glad we both managed to get out of it!


----------



## nlk

Also, if you are on CD34, am I right in thinking that your EDD is a day after mine?! My last LMP was the 6th December....you can't be far behind me, either way! How exciting!


----------



## nexis

laurabe said:


> omg BFP 2-3 wks on a clear blue digital

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## laurabe

yes my LMP was 7th December!! wow so exciting!!! we can be bump buddies!


----------



## Katerz

Congrats Laurabe!


----------



## katherinegrey

Congratulations laurab! There's something in the water in this group lately, lets hope it's catching ;) :D


----------



## laurabe

hope so, I'm still in shock tho. been trying over 2 yrs


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats laurabe!!!! So exciting!


----------



## Bellybump89

Congratulations laurabe!


----------



## J_Lynn

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katherinegrey

I ovulated! If I get two more high temps it looks like I did anyway! :D


----------



## xhopefulsoulx

congrats laurabe !


----------



## laurabe

thnks girls 

good luck katherine


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I am really feeling like we've done it this cycle! I guess well soon know!

Ps. Jace is one !!!!!


----------



## katherinegrey

hopefulfor1st said:


> I am really feeling like we've done it this cycle! I guess well soon know!
> 
> Ps. Jace is one !!!!!


Happy Birthday to your little boy!

I feel like I'm pregnant this cycle too! I just have this feeling that I'm going to get a bfp! I think it's because I've never ovulated on cd14 before, and I've never had so much EWCM. 2dpo today, it's going to be a long week before I can test and find out for sure!


----------



## Bellybump89

Happy birthday jace!! 

And good luck hopeful and Katherine!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Birthday boys morning! 

https://s7.postimg.org/x0bpyb2wr/image.jpg

https://s7.postimg.org/acwgs5ncr/image.jpg

https://s7.postimg.org/ye3ctm263/image.jpg

https://s7.postimg.org/ryzqj762j/image.jpg

https://s7.postimg.org/indom8tiz/image.jpg

https://s7.postimg.org/gy4le6dtn/image.jpg

https://s7.postimg.org/cxxg1xncr/image.jpg


how do i print screen


----------



## Katerz

Aww he is adorable! That year has FLOWN by!

Happy Birthday Jace! :)

Xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://s23.postimg.org/8p8iks7fv/image.jpg
pc screenshot


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Opk is finally back to NO line! 
Neg hpt.


----------



## nlk

Awww happy birthday Jace! Can't believe how quickly it's gone!

Remember that an opk can be negative even if there's a line, hopeful. It's only positive if it's as dark/darker than the control line :)


----------



## laurabe

can't describe how good it felt to phone the IVF clinic to tell them I won't be in tomorrow 

been to my doctor this morning and have my first midwife appointment in a fortnight


----------



## StellaBella24

Happy birthday Jace xxxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Happy belated 1st birthday Jace! Looks like he had a lot of fun :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We finally got to book our 12 week ultrasound - it's a week from today. So excited!!


----------



## Mikihob

Hi everyone. I haven't posted in awhile but I have been reading everyone's posts. I try to get in and at least read the updates each morning. 

Here's an update from me. DH is still taking his HCG and FSH injections and his first SA is in March. I have my Clomid prescription ready to go. I also had to get Provera because I have not had a hint of a period since last September. Argh. I took Clomid in 2012 for six months starting at 50mg and ending at 150mg and I only ovulated twice. Do you ladies think that I might respond better this time? I am pretty sure I have 150mg this time again. I am hoping that I can get my periods and ovulation coming so that if DH's sperm count returns in March or even in June, I am ready. 

What do you all think?

Congrats to all the BFP's!! I teared up when I saw them all. I am SO happy for each and every one of you!!


----------



## nlk

happy belated birthday, Jace!

Mikihob, I'm so glad to see you back in the game! So exciting :happydance: If you're having issues with regularly ovulating on clomid, I would probably say that they either need to up your dose, or maybe change meds. I struggled ovulating with clomid, and it turns out I'm clomid resistant. So they put me on letrozole instead, which I've ovulated most times on. If you can't get that drug (there's not a mass amount of doctors who are happy to use it, I don't think), then you could always ask about having the trigger injection. It's a shot of HcG that you take once the follie is big enough to release an egg, which basically forces your body to release it, and stops it being reabsorbed. It just sort of ensures that you definitely ovulate. The only issue then is you have to be careful about testing, because it's easy to get a false positive!!

Sorry, that's longer than I thought it would be! Hope it makes sense though! :) can't wait to hear about your journey!!


----------



## laurabe

hi nlk, how are you getting on? I have incredibly sore bbs, I couldn't resist another test and the line showed up instantly. so happy


----------



## nlk

laurabe said:


> hi nlk, how are you getting on? I have incredibly sore bbs, I couldn't resist another test and the line showed up instantly. so happy

Mine were incredibly sore at first, but they have gotten less so in the last week or so. I've had several issues already with my pregnancy...and already needed two scans! I've had to stop testing...it was driving me insane! Although I must admit, the fact that I've ended up with almost weekly scans is helping the urge to poas :)


----------



## laurabe

oh that's not so good, as long as everything is ok and it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> Awww happy birthday Jace! Can't believe how quickly it's gone!
> 
> Remember that an opk can be negative even if there's a line, hopeful. It's only positive if it's as dark/darker than the control line :)


Yes but it was positive for 6 days that's why I'm relieved its neg!


----------



## katherinegrey

When are you testing hopeful??


----------



## mumface26

Hi everyone its me mumface! I havent posted in ages so here goes....

big bfp congrats to NLK, Laurabe...and im terrible with names but any recent bfp's on here since i last came on well done girls!! You all got your beans to look forward to! Take care and lots of love xxxxx

Happy birthday Jace! He looks soooo like his mum lol!

So ive been away, planning my wedding and plans are comming on really well, i am writing my invites this weekend, however....my beautiful father was diagnosed with lung cancer on jan 2nd, it has spread to his lymph nodes and to his adrenal glands. Due to his heart condition and previous history of strokes he is considered too weak for chemo so he is to have 4 weeks of daily radiotherapy starting on jan 23rd :cry::cry:
my poor dad! I am floored by the news, I have gone through every single emotion possible and even though I want to cry every day the tears wont come, maybe coz im all cried out. 
He is my dad - the only man who I will love and who will love me UNCONDITIONALLY. 
Ive noticed a change in dad since he was diagnosed, he isnt usually the huggy kissy type but recently when hes seen me he has hugged and kissed me and whispered he loves me which to me signals he is frightened how long he may have left......
However...if he didnt have his heart atack in november then they wouldnt have done a chest xray and not found the cancer. We could have found out too late and he could have had weeks left....doesnt bare thinking of :nope:
I am going to read back a few pages and will keep in touch with you all. Just had so much to take in recently.

love joanne
<3<3


----------



## laurabe

hi mumface! I certainly remember you, I was away from the forum for a while and when I came back I did notice you weren't here.. so sorry to hear about your dad, at least they found it sooner as you say and he is in good hands x


----------



## nexis

Glad to see you back mumface, so sorry to hear about your Dad :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

Laurabe and NLK can be bump buddies :)

Nexis how is the weight loss going after the surgery?

Im getting my baking head on, I want to bake cream egg cupcakes whereby you place a frozen mini cream egg in each cupcake prior to baking, bake and cool then pipe on white buttercream icing followed by a yellow dollop of yellow icing.....very very very fattening and glutenous but nice :):):)


----------



## mumface26

Id best go, i need to get to sleep as ive got swimming in the morning before work.

night night xxxxxxx


----------



## Aein

laurabe said:


> omg BFP 2-3 wks on a clear blue digital


woooow wooow congrats Laurabeeeeee happy for you dear :flower:
another BFP this year ..... even my first door neighbour is also preggo 2nd time after 5 years gape....

i wish this year still bring more happiness for all of us :thumbup:


----------



## Aein

Welcome back mumface... we always remember you dear <3

sad to hear about your dad, i pray for his sound health always

good luck with engagements of your marriage , awaiting for that :)


----------



## Aein

Good Luck Katherine


----------



## Aein

AFM ... m on CD12 today ... didnt take Clomid this cycle , nor noticing my bbt chart anymore ... dun know but after back from home country, i become too much lazy ehhh

anyhow, evening going for folicullar study, want to recheck TSH too plus most important... DH is ready for retest semen analysis ... so today night is very very important for me .... if DH take me to hospital though :D


----------



## laurabe

Aein said:


> AFM ... m on CD12 today ... didnt take Clomid this cycle , nor noticing my bbt chart anymore ... dun know but after back from home country, i become too much lazy ehhh
> 
> anyhow, evening going for folicullar study, want to recheck TSH too plus most important... DH is ready for retest semen analysis ... so today night is very very important for me .... if DH take me to hospital though :D

Aein maybe being a little lazy will be good for you. I ovulated on 23rd December and cos of my shifts and trying to get organised for xmas I wasn't focused on TTC at all. we only managed to BD 2 days before O. I thought for sure I was out as we hadn't been trying (though I did take the letrozole pills) but didn't actively try to BD for my ovualtion time. maybe its true that psychology does play a part in it. the more you think about it and let it consume you, the more you stress. 

good luck


----------



## katherinegrey

Sorry to hear of your sad news mumface :(


----------



## Aein

yea Laurabe, i second you, definitely psycho plays a great roll
you know all is about mind tricks ... and nuthing else only mind plays with us :d


----------



## mumface26

The mind is a very powerful thing and ive heard plently of stories where people have got a bfp days before ivf consultations. I hope when we ttc again I can be more relaxed about it all and not think about it. And by then I hope to be at my goal weight of 136lb (9.5 stone) so perhaps my body will work better.
regarding my dads cancer we are taking it one step at a time. Im worried as people with cancer need chemo to kill the cells and radio only mops up the excess so how this is gna pan out we dont know. All I know is if he was past all hope they wouldnt be treating him.
He is a shadow of himself, not like he was. Just before his heart attack in november I was saying to dp how much he had recovered since his 2nd stroke and how he seemed full of life and healthy and then this happens. Like one step forward and a million backwards.
He will pull through, I have confidence!
Xxxx


----------



## Katerz

It's heartbreaking to see someone go through all that mumface. Do you have macmillan support? My dad found them a god send with my stepmum.

Good to see you back :) xxx


----------



## Aein

on a group in facebook, one lady just posted she failed with her 3rd IVF too
ehh feeling sad for her... but how can we calm others just by words or our prayers :/


----------



## laurabe

i got my BFP 4 days before my IVF consultation . I'm still in disbelief


----------



## CocoMia

Hi mumface - welcome back! I've just recently come back too!

So sorry to hear your news, we have unfortunately had some similar diagnoses in our family over the years so I know how much it affects people families as well as the person themselves.
Thinking of you all and hope you find strength here and with friends and family. The mind is a powerful thing especially against cancer and you seem like such a strong character yourself your strength will help your father immensely to fight!

Hope everyone is Ok and laurabe congrats again!! 

X


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mumface - you don't know me as I only joined this board recently after being diagnosed with PCOS in September, but I wanted to say I'm sorry to hear about your dad. My mom had breast cancer, and it was a very difficult time. Cancer is just awful for everyone involved. Big :hugs: to you. Feel free to message me if you ever need to chat <3


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Laurabe and NLK can be bump buddies :)
> 
> Nexis how is the weight loss going after the surgery?
> 
> Im getting my baking head on, I want to bake cream egg cupcakes whereby you place a frozen mini cream egg in each cupcake prior to baking, bake and cool then pipe on white buttercream icing followed by a yellow dollop of yellow icing.....very very very fattening and glutenous but nice :):):)

Lost 3 stone since November!


----------



## nlk

Mumface, it's lovely to see you back. I'm so sorry to hear about your dad :hugs:

nexis, that weightloss is fantastic! I bet you feel amazing :happydance: have you thought more about ttc/adoption things?


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> Mumface, it's lovely to see you back. I'm so sorry to hear about your dad :hugs:
> 
> nexis, that weightloss is fantastic! I bet you feel amazing :happydance: have you thought more about ttc/adoption things?

Thanks :) yeah I feel fab, down 2 dress sizes so I can get back in to a load of old clothes too lol. I've not been on met since having the op....and AF has come back on its own...and it's regular!! I even had a positive opk last month, although I was too ill with a cold to do anything about it. We're gonna resume ttc but I'm gonna see what the fs says in feb when I see her first.


----------



## Aein

so here i'm with no update, no test nuthing
we didnt make it to visit Dr, as last evening i got slipped in my room :/
feeling very bad with body itching whole day :(


----------



## Aein

did anybody heard about Royal Jelly?? any info


----------



## KylasBaby

Aein said:


> did anybody heard about Royal Jelly?? any info

I take it daily. I couldn't take it straight as I personally think it tastes nasty and is terribly gritty. But I put it in my morning smoothies. I have noticed it gives me energy which was especially helpful as I was detoxing from caffeine ;). I notice I am sleepy when I forget my smoothie.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi girlies! 

I've not been around much been so busy with house stuff! And trying to get my mind off ttc. 

Not sure when to test as I had + opks for so long. 
(My testing thread is here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2098843-help-opk-bd-timing-2.html )

Joanne I hope your dad pulls through quickly! 
Nexis wow your doing great! 
NLK not long til your scan :)
Katherine hope your tww isn't too painful! 
And aein a stress free cycle sounds like a good plan. 

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Our house is officially for sale! 

https://www.loverealty.com.au/5490/mount-hutton/


----------



## Katerz

Love your house hopeful, so different from what you get in the UK! I love looking at other houses lol!

We've found a new place and move in a month yey :dance:


----------



## kariemo

Thanks yeah I feel fab


----------



## katherinegrey

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hi girlies!
> 
> I've not been around much been so busy with house stuff! And trying to get my mind off ttc.
> 
> Not sure when to test as I had + opks for so long.
> (My testing thread is here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2098843-help-opk-bd-timing-2.html )
> 
> Joanne I hope your dad pulls through quickly!
> Nexis wow your doing great!
> NLK not long til your scan :)
> Katherine hope your tww isn't too painful!
> And aein a stress free cycle sounds like a good plan.
> 
> Sorry if I've forgotten anyone xx

 This tww is killing me! I had a huge temp drop today, below the coverline, so not sure if af is showing up super early or it's an implantation dip or if it's just a secondary estrogen surge :nope: BFN on frer today too, so not feeling hopeful.


----------



## Aein

KylasBaby said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> did anybody heard about Royal Jelly?? any info
> 
> I take it daily. I couldn't take it straight as I personally think it tastes nasty and is terribly gritty. But I put it in my morning smoothies. I have noticed it gives me energy which was especially helpful as I was detoxing from caffeine ;). I notice I am sleepy when I forget my smoothie.Click to expand...

thank you Kylas dear

i heard this is quite effective for uterus strengthen and improve egg quality along with DHEA .. i am not sure about, nor i wanna try without Dr advised, so i am thinking to discuss it with Dr on my next visit, let see what she suggests me


----------



## Aein

awww Katherine i am really out of BBT now a days, although i make my mind to start with mensis last day, lol but see tdy is CD14 i guess and still not gonna start it, but this dip in between is surely a surge or implantation ... it cant be AF so early i guess, btw which CD you are tdy??

Hopeful, yea sumhow you are right but see, DH dont make his mind to visit Dr , on the other side this week start he was saying to me we have to go :/ 

plus CD11 i was feeling pain and i am quite sure tht was Oing time around ... but since tht day till tdy, he even nt did BDing :/ so what i say yaar speechless really :/

now my next door neighbour is preggo, so i feel sumthing here at my end too :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So I am thinking by my opks I would've oved between the 7th and 10th and today's the 19th. So not sure when to test. Hubby's grandma passed away this morning so he has to drive to the Gold Coast Tuesday which is about 9 hour drive and hell be there 5 days. It's a nice idea to think ill get a BFP the week she passes but if I do with my history of mc I don't want him worrying while he's not with me.


----------



## katherinegrey

I had a small spot of blood today, praying it's implantation, but I doubt it :( My temp did go back up a bit though :flower: Good luck hopeful, when will you decide to test??


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I might do one today me between 10 and 13 dpo. 
It's confusing as I had blaring positives (test darker than control) on 2 days so don't know when I oved!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

A bit of brown discharge.... 
Aunt Flo is that you knocking on the door?


----------



## katherinegrey

I hope it's implantation for you. I've had no more spotting, but I did get a bfn on frer this morning at 10dpo :( :cry: Feeling very out, as with Jamie I got my bfp at 10dpo.


----------



## Aein

Good luck you both Hopeful and Katherine :)


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you, but I think af is on her way, brown spotting today. :( :cry:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

good luck ladies :)


----------



## nlk

GL Katherine and hopeful!

Denyse, congrats on 12 weeks!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

nlk said:


> GL Katherine and hopeful!
> 
> Denyse, congrats on 12 weeks!!

Thank you :) Our first ultrasound is tomorrow, we are very excited!


----------



## nlk

Oooh exciting!

I have a scan in the morning, also! Mine's my third though...I've had two emergency ones already :haha: this one's for viability, because I went through so much fertility treatment


----------



## katherinegrey

Good luck for your scans girls :flower:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

nlk said:


> Oooh exciting!
> 
> I have a scan in the morning, also! Mine's my third though...I've had two emergency ones already :haha: this one's for viability, because I went through so much fertility treatment

Good luck hun!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

AF is here! 
I won't be taking clomid again this month, not until we have sold our house and bought another. I couldn't handle keeping my house sparkling clean for inspections every day whilst I'm so sick! So back to ntnp for a bit


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> AF is here!
> I won't be taking clomid again this month, not until we have sold our house and bought another. I couldn't handle keeping my house sparkling clean for inspections every day whilst I'm so sick! So back to ntnp for a bit

Good luck selling your house :) it looks super cute!


----------



## katherinegrey

So sorry hopeful :( I'm pretty sure af is here for me too, and only on 10dpo too :( :cry: If it is here it'll be the shortest lp I've ever had.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well I had a + opk on the 6th (test line darker) test lines equal on the 7th and test line darker again on the 8th so if the last one was my true pos ov around the 10th today's the 21st so that's short too


----------



## hopefulfor1st

She's gone! 11pm wiped brown after bd. 5am woke up went to the loo and wiped red so thought it was her for sure. It's far too late for implantation so I hope she hurries up and shows!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Okay- NOW she's here!


----------



## katherinegrey

Same here, I just wiped and saw red :cry: bfn on frer this morning too.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Happy to report that our ultrasound today went great! Baby is very active already, when the tech found the baby they had their legs crossed lol. I will be picking up the pictures tomorrow, and will def. post one if everyone is okay with that. 

Hope everyone is having a great day. I wanted to thank you guys so much for this support group. After being diagnosed with PCOS, I didn't even know that I could conceive a second child. I appreciate you all so much <3


----------



## Aein

i am amuzed, what else we can do instead of using Clomids ... and being a PCOser :/


----------



## BABTTC123

The last time I was on here there were 27 BFP's down and now there are 31!?? 
Who are all the lucky mommas to be?? :D
Congrats to you all!!

It has been forever since I have posted in here so let me update you all on what is currently happening. 

I had to deal with 3 months of non stop bleeding. It finally ended on New Years Eve and lately I have been showing signs of ovulation but I haven't tested because I don't trust my body just yet. Well the other day I had really watery cm with some bright red blood in it. Only a little bit though. Today I drove my hubby to work and threw up and had a bad head ache for an hour. The head ache and nausea are gone but I have been tired since I woke up. I decided to ask a friend who is currently pregnant with her second baby and she said that she had morning sickness with both pregnancies as early as 4 weeks! So I am really hoping that this is my new years miracle :) 

what do you all think?


----------



## nlk

It could be, BAB! Nausea kicked in quite quickly for me...but it was more in waves. It was only at about 5 and a half that I actually started being sick. But everyone is different! Also, I've had insane tiredness, and quite a lot of headaches. So you never know! Do you think you will test?

Welcome back, anyways. It's lovely to hear from you! The new bfps were me, laurabe, denyse, and bellybump (I think?!). I hadn't been on in ages, then realised I needed to update quite a few :haha: Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped. It must have been awful to deal with, especially over Christmas etc :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

Omg!! Congrats!! :D
and your symptoms are sounding similar to mine.. I am really really hoping this is it! I am done with waiting!! And yes it was miserable to deal with through Halloween, Thanksgiving AND Christmas :|
And I am going to test first thing in the morning. I don't expect to see anything but it doesn't hurt to test anyways just in case I can find out sooner :)


----------



## Katerz

Bab I started being sick around 5 wks (on holiday :-( ) so could be MS!

Denyse can't wait to see US!

Aien maybe worth speaking to dr about letrozole? I'm not familiar with it myself but have seen it mentioned a lot...actually come to think of it NLK used it!


----------



## nlk

I did indeed use letrozole :) It may also be called femara, depending on where you are in the world. It's basically the same as clomid, but has the aim of producing fewer, higher quality eggs. Laurabe also got her bfp as a result of letrozole :) I'm sure there's a thread for women taking it? I'm sure I was part of it for a while, and there seemed to always be success stories happening!

BAB, it's worth testing just so you don't drive yourself crazy wondering! Hope this is your bfp!!

I had my scan yesterday, and was able to see the heartbeat! It was amazing...it's doubled in size since our scan last week. Measuring dead on with my dates as well :)


----------



## katherinegrey

So great about your scans girls! 

AF STILL isn't here properly for me. Temps still up, and I'm still spotting, and I'm still getting bfn's. I'm hoping it's really drawn out IB, but I doubt it, I reckon I'll have a temp dip tomorrow and af will show properly, I just want onto a new cycle now!


----------



## BABTTC123

Tested with a cheap dollar store test this morning. BFN :/ I am probably just getting my hopes up and probably was just sick or something.


----------



## katherinegrey

AF got me. At least I know what's happening now though!


----------



## Mrs.B.

katherinegrey said:


> AF got me. At least I know what's happening now though!

Oh no :( Sorry hun


----------



## BABTTC123

Any of you use any apps on your phone like fertility friend? I can't get that specific one for my phone but I found one that I like so far.. If I can get my cycles back on track,.I hope that this will help me to track my ovulation better.


----------



## nexis

BABTTC123 said:


> Any of you use any apps on your phone like fertility friend? I can't get that specific one for my phone but I found one that I like so far.. If I can get my cycles back on track,.I hope that this will help me to track my ovulation better.

I use fertility friend on my iPhone so I can keep track of af mostly, but now I can keep an eye of positive opks too :) The way things are looking I should ov tomorrow, and we've decided to go for it and not wait till I see the fs in feb.


----------



## Aein

even m using fertility friend too and really it helps alot for making record of nt only abt witch but for bedding too :D

i remember mumface or someone else was using some site for making Crochet stuff, do u guys remember and let me know wht was tht site??


----------



## laurabe

BABTTC123 said:


> Any of you use any apps on your phone like fertility friend? I can't get that specific one for my phone but I found one that I like so far.. If I can get my cycles back on track,.I hope that this will help me to track my ovulation better.

I like OvuView


----------



## mumface26

My dads passed away. He went at around 8:15am peacefully in hospital.
He was admitted on monday morning with severe breathing difficulties and they kept him on oxygen.
My mum had a call from the hospital this morning to comr now as hes taken a bad turn. By the time we got there he had passed on.
He looked so peaceful and anyone would say he was sleeping.
Feel so numb right now. he was so poorly, since his heart attacks in november he lost his spark, thr cancer was of course making him bad too.
I would give everything to have one last cuddle with him.


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> My dads passed away. He went at around 8:15am peacefully in hospital.
> He was admitted on monday morning with severe breathing difficulties and they kept him on oxygen.
> My mum had a call from the hospital this morning to comr now as hes taken a bad turn. By the time we got there he had passed on.
> He looked so peaceful and anyone would say he was sleeping.
> Feel so numb right now. he was so poorly, since his heart attacks in november he lost his spark, thr cancer was of course making him bad too.
> I would give everything to have one last cuddle with him.

Oh mumface, I'm so sorry. If you need to talk, just pm me :hugs:


----------



## Katerz

So sorry mumface :hug:


----------



## mumface26

Thanks ladies. Im just glad he wasnt in pain and he went peacefully.
Im honoured to have him as my dad, he was awesom.

Anyone who's dad is still with them.....go give him a huge hug, tell him you love him.


----------



## laurabe

Aw so sorry to hear that mumface. :hugs:


----------



## Aein

Hugsss mumface, sorry to hear tht and i know what a loss of father or mother

i was 16th years old when my father passed away :/ and i being a little child at home sudden becomes elder and i handle all my home, my family....


----------



## StellaBella24

mumface26 said:


> My dads passed away. He went at around 8:15am peacefully in hospital.
> He was admitted on monday morning with severe breathing difficulties and they kept him on oxygen.
> My mum had a call from the hospital this morning to comr now as hes taken a bad turn. By the time we got there he had passed on.
> He looked so peaceful and anyone would say he was sleeping.
> Feel so numb right now. he was so poorly, since his heart attacks in november he lost his spark, thr cancer was of course making him bad too.
> I would give everything to have one last cuddle with him.

So sorry Mumface. My sister passed away yesterday morning too xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katerz

:hug: to you too Stella xxx


----------



## mumface26

You are in my thoughts Stella I know your pain. You can't explain that feeling the minute they tell you they have passed on its indescribable. You just can't explain it. Awful feeling.


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> Hugsss mumface, sorry to hear tht and i know what a loss of father or mother
> 
> i was 16th years old when my father passed away :/ and i being a little child at home sudden becomes elder and i handle all my home, my family....

Now my big brother takes the lead.


----------



## katherinegrey

Huge hugs to mumface and Stella, I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## nexis

StellaBella24 said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> My dads passed away. He went at around 8:15am peacefully in hospital.
> He was admitted on monday morning with severe breathing difficulties and they kept him on oxygen.
> My mum had a call from the hospital this morning to comr now as hes taken a bad turn. By the time we got there he had passed on.
> He looked so peaceful and anyone would say he was sleeping.
> Feel so numb right now. he was so poorly, since his heart attacks in november he lost his spark, thr cancer was of course making him bad too.
> I would give everything to have one last cuddle with him.
> 
> So sorry Mumface. My sister passed away yesterday morning too xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

So sorry to hear that Stella :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

My mum is up, dressed, fed and clean but she hasnt slept much bless her.
A funeral director is coming at 11am to discuss things and make arrangements.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

So sorry to hear about the losses. Big :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

katherinegrey said:


> Huge hugs to mumface and Stella, I am so sorry for your losses.

I just saw your siggie......im getting married on 26th July this year so we will share the same wedding anniversary.


----------



## nlk

I'm so sorry to hear of your losses, mumface and stella. My thoughts are with you both :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

I will be praying for you both, Stella and Mumface. :( even if it may not seem like it, they will always be there with you, living in your memories.


----------



## Aein

hugs to you also Stella... this is world and it has to move on .. one is to come other has to go, May Allah give us patience aamen

i'm on CD3 tdy, and worst morning it was when i feel cramps in left side i wept alot and in pain i taken 200mg paracetamol and after 10mins of taking it.. the pain shifted to belly down area, literally i thought may be its my last day today :( 

yesterday we plan to visit dr, to retest hubby but didnt make it, as the taxi person to whom we normally move in city was nt available and tht time i just brust out on hubby i start weaping , i asked him now m tired i dont wanna go with medicince, send me back to my city Khi and you go for second marry, i dont want baby and literally DH was also weaping with me :(


----------



## StellaBella24

Thank you all for your kind words xxx


----------



## Aein

mumface... i remember you were into crochet knitting... and you have mentioned one good site for tht, what was tht if you remember


----------



## Mikihob

Hello ladies, 

For those of you who have taken Clomid is it weird to have a flushed face and still be cold? When I took Clomid in 2012 I had severe hot flashes and minor headaches. This is my first month back and my headaches are very painful and my face is super warm but I am still cold. Totally different from last time. Is this "normal"?

Thank you all!! :hugs:


----------



## katherinegrey

I just got my positive opk and DH is unwell :( that's a month wasted then!


----------



## nexis

katherinegrey said:


> I just got my positive opk and DH is unwell :( that's a month wasted then!

That happened to me end of December :(


----------



## nlk

miki, I had a lot of headaches and hot flushes when I was taking clomid...which is one of the reasons I was taken off it and put on letrozole instead. If you're worried, check with your FS as to whether it's normal or not. If they don't think it is, there are plenty of other drugs to try.

Katherine, sorry your DH is ill :( it's annoying when things don't fall how you expect/want them to!

nexis, your weightloss is amazing! 50lbs! Wowzers! How are you feeling??


----------



## katherinegrey

It really sucks :( We haven't bd in four days because he's been ill, so I really have no shot this month now :(


----------



## katherinegrey

We managed to dtd :)


----------



## laurabe

woohooo good luck!!!


----------



## nlk

ahhh yay Katherine! Hope it pays off for you!! :D


----------



## laurabe

had my first scan today. measuring 8wks 2 days, only saw a blob but with a nicely flickering heartbeat <3


----------



## katherinegrey

Congratulations laurabe! Glad you got to see the heartbeat!


----------



## laurabe

yeah me too , i was nervous about going.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

congrats Laurabe! :)

Hope you ladies don't mind me sharing a few photos from our ultrasound 3 weeks ago. This was baby @ 12 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound 12 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2









OBS NUCHAL 0004.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 2









OBS NUCHAL 0005.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## laurabe

Great pics 

can't wit for my 12 WK scan. time drags in lol


----------



## Katerz

Lovely scans denyse! :thumbup:


Tonigt i am signing up for 5k run where coloured corn starch is thrown at you at every km!

Check out this video Here

My sister and I are doing to raise money for the hospice that cared for my stepmum. Definitely given me motivation to get these lbs shifted, and I'm joining slimming world after we move house (which is next week eeeek!) :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nexis

So, I'm 12 dpo and was supposed get af on Wednesday. Absolutely no sign and I was starting to think my body had messed up yet again. So I thought, I'll do a test just to rule it out and wait to see the fs this month and probably got on met again. 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-02/4BA9BFE6-D688-4E3F-A3F1-4E9E6BDC0769_zpswfehtult.jpg

I thought I could sorta see a line, so I negatived it. 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/1DE9ED6D-4FE0-46C5-96F9-A8396D291FA6_zpsdtg3wcvz.jpg

I did take a better pic where it was more obvious, but I forgot to save it :rolleyes: Am I being overly optimistic, or does this actually look like what I think it looks like?


----------



## Katerz

Nexis! I can see something and I'm on my phone which makes things harder to see!


----------



## nexis

I think I'm gonna pick up a digi later. Can I do it today or should I wait til tomorrow and use fmu?


----------



## katherinegrey

OMG I so see that! I'd wait for fmu for a digi, good luck!


----------



## Katerz

I got faint lines on a two cheapies around 12-13 dpo so grabbed a sainsbury digi to do the following morning but couldn't wait that long so did it after about two hrs and got a BFP. It might work? Depends how patient you are! Lol


----------



## nexis

katherinegrey said:


> OMG I so see that! I'd wait for fmu for a digi, good luck!




Katerz said:


> I got faint lines on a two cheapies around 12-13 dpo so grabbed a sainsbury digi to do the following morning but couldn't wait that long so did it after about two hrs and got a BFP. It might work? Depends how patient you are! Lol

Thanks ladies. I'll get a digi later today and (hopefully) wait for fmu tomorrow. We'll see if I can hold out or if I crack as soon as I get home :haha:


----------



## nlk

I can see that WITH OUT the inverted image and I'm also on my phone....eek!!!! How exciting!

Digis tend to be less sensitive so I'd use fmu. However if you're getting a faint line on an IC I'd probably say try a FRER. They picked up mine clear as day and you could try that during the day, without FMU.

Can't wait for you to update us!!!


----------



## katherinegrey

Ovulation confirmed by temp rise this morning, so 1dpo today, let the tww commence!


----------



## nexis

Ladies,

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/BB7D8478-C61E-447F-ABEC-5F910661CDBA_zps1zwnpfb6.jpg


----------



## Katerz

Wooohoooo! Fabulous! Congrats nexis xx


----------



## nlk

Waaahhhh congrats nexis!! I'm so happy for you! Have you told your DH yet?


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> Waaahhhh congrats nexis!! I'm so happy for you! Have you told your DH yet?

Yeah, I text him the pic of the digi and he's just come home on his lunch break :D We're both so friggin happy :D


----------



## katherinegrey

Huge congrats nexis! Hopefully I'll be joining you soon!


----------



## MrsC10

Congratulations Nexis!!! Fantastic news!!! :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats Nexis


----------



## nlk

I'll update the front page as soon as I get onto a computer...too difficult on my phone!!

Aww I bet he's over the moon!! Loving your new ticker as well! Have you worked out your EDD?


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> I'll update the front page as soon as I get onto a computer...too difficult on my phone!!
> 
> Aww I bet he's over the moon!! Loving your new ticker as well! Have you worked out your EDD?

Yeah he is :happydance: My EDD is 13th October, but knowing how wonky my cycles have been in the past I'd say it's more of a guessimated due date than a real estimate :haha: Going to make an appointment to see the doctor on monday and then after DH's eye test in the afternoon, we'll be off to tell both sets of parents.


----------



## nlk

That's awesome. I'm lucky, all my dates have been spot on so far! But that's obviously because I took letrozole, so could pinpoint my O day a lot more :haha:

You're not too far behind me, actually! Just a month!


----------



## Bellybump89

Congratulations nexis! I knew it would happen for you very quickly after your surgery! The same thing happened to my sister in law.


----------



## laurabe

wow big congrats Nexis!!! x


----------



## Aein

so at last my DH make it possible for his test, tdy evening we will collect the report and Consult gynea

but yesterday i had a session with her, and she clearly said if still DH report with 20-25% low motility so you have no other option only IUI .... as i have go thru 6 unsuccessful Clomid rounds :/

m really upto too much question.. what you ladies suggest me ??


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats Nexis!! So happy for you!


----------



## Aein

so here i got DH report, its worst then before :( really feeling sad
before he was too good sperm count , now its less then normal :/

and Dr said dont waste your time, directly go for IUI, speechless i am :(


----------



## mumface26

Woooohhhoooo massivr major congrats nexis!!!!! So its proves my theory.....losing weight can help to ttc so by the time dp and I ttc I should be okay?

Aein go for it hun! You have nothing to lose :)

It was dads funeral last thursday. My uncle did it as he is very good at public speaking as he does alot with church and it was lovely. We walked in to appache by the shadows and had rave on by buddy holly at the end. I chose the music as I remember how he used to crank up the radio when they came on :haha: 
What really helped me was seeing him laid out in his coffin the day before. I went with my mum and one of my sisters and had a few minutes alone talking to him. He was dressed very smart as he used to in life and he looked so peaceful. I stroked his face and kissed him goodbye and promised we would have the best wedding and make him proud. 
Miss him like crazy but he wouldnt want me wallowing so im back to work today.
If we have a boy we have settled on Ethan Ian Howlett....ian been my dads first name.


----------



## Aein

aww mumface, its a life phase dear and no doubt your dad is now at very peaceful place

rest m taking all details about IUI, success rate, total cost etc.. hope for the best

mumface, you were into crochet stitching or someone else?


----------



## mumface26

Aein said:


> aww mumface, its a life phase dear and no doubt your dad is now at very peaceful place
> 
> rest m taking all details about IUI, success rate, total cost etc.. hope for the best
> 
> mumface, you were into crochet stitching or someone else?

Yes I can crochet but only easy things like blankets, if you type in crochetting patterns on youtube you will see lots of videos.
I like cross stitching too :)


----------



## Aein

yup mumface, m going through so many videos, but i remember you posted a website link for tht, i need tht link if you remember so please tell me


----------



## StellaBella24

Congrats Nexis!!!!!!!

Sooo pleased for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nexis

I've just been to the doctor and now he's got me worried :( he did a test and it was positive but he said it was a bit weak. He's sent a sample off to the hospital to be tested which will be back Friday and then says congratulation when I left....so should I be worried or happy?? He's completely confused me. He said digi's are pretty foolproof and that I could always do another one later, so now I dunno what to think :/


----------



## nlk

I wouldn't worry too much, nexis. Tests can vary a lot...mine changed so much, I was convinced something was wrong. But so far, so good! Are they going to test your hormone levels? If they do a beta, your numbers should be at least doubling every 48 hours, to show that the pregnancy is progressing. It may also be worth asking about getting some progesterone supplements...such as cyclogest. It can be a problem with pcos, and without progesterone the pregnancy will not be supported. so maybe worth an ask?

Aein, I would go for it...what do you have to lose? It's a good procedure. Will you be having it funded on the nhs? I'm sure you'd rather have something slightly more invasive, but know that you're moving in the right direction? As they've said, you have had a lot of clomid cycles now with no luck.... :hugs:


----------



## nexis

nlk said:


> I wouldn't worry too much, nexis. Tests can vary a lot...mine changed so much, I was convinced something was wrong. But so far, so good! Are they going to test your hormone levels? If they do a beta, your numbers should be at least doubling every 48 hours, to show that the pregnancy is progressing. It may also be worth asking about getting some progesterone supplements...such as cyclogest. It can be a problem with pcos, and without progesterone the pregnancy will not be supported. so maybe worth an ask?
> 
> Aein, I would go for it...what do you have to lose? It's a good procedure. Will you be having it funded on the nhs? I'm sure you'd rather have something slightly more invasive, but know that you're moving in the right direction? As they've said, you have had a lot of clomid cycles now with no luck.... :hugs:


Thanks nlk, you've put my mind majorly at ease. Gonna do the othe digi I have a bit later and see what DH says when he gets in about going to tell our parents. Just the doc confused me by being like "well I'll send it off to be 100% certain" and then the next minute "congratulations" :wacko:

I dunno if they'll do hormone levels, he just said it'll go to the hospital and to ring Friday for the results.


----------



## nexis

Just did the other digi I had and I got another pregnant in very little time.

This is a pic of the result and the lines on the digi too (it's one with a cartridge you can eject to see the lines)
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/6D48A4CC-447D-4584-8DF3-0BAE7E7C0937_zpsybmi6ufu.jpg

Just to be totes sure I did an IC too lol you can see the difference between the two tests in terms of the lines!
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/66AA47B3-3CCB-4AA8-BB1B-61CC0C81DA4F_zpsdq8pehoa.jpg


----------



## Mikihob

Congratulations Nexis! 

Another BFP! 2014 is turning out to be a GREAT year for BFP's!! I hope we all get one this year!!


----------



## mumface26

Lovely lines nexis! Sometimes its the way doctors say things that get you worried, dont worry everything will be absolutly fine :) so happy for you!!

Aein I cant remember the link very well. I will scroll back through the posts to find out when I get time :thumbup:

Im coming off bcp may 2015, yes it seems like ages away but we will be a year off been loan free then so it makes sense to ntnp then. wish we could ttc sooner I really miss posting on here about all things ttc. By then I hope to be 1.5 (21lb) stone lighter so im hoping I dont need clomid. Nexis you have given me hope that loosing weight will help me ttc!!


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Lovely lines nexis! Sometimes its the way doctors say things that get you worried, dont worry everything will be absolutly fine :) so happy for you!!
> 
> Aein I cant remember the link very well. I will scroll back through the posts to find out when I get time :thumbup:
> 
> Im coming off bcp may 2015, yes it seems like ages away but we will be a year off been loan free then so it makes sense to ntnp then. wish we could ttc sooner I really miss posting on here about all things ttc. By then I hope to be 1.5 (21lb) stone lighter so im hoping I dont need clomid. Nexis you have given me hope that loosing weight will help me ttc!!

Yeah it was entirely losing 3.5st that got me ovulating, fingers crossed losing weight means you don't need clomid too :hugs:


----------



## J_Lynn

Congrats, Nexis!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey guys I know I've been MIA a bit! But need some help now. 

But firstly NEXIS!!! HUGE CONGRATS XXXXXX

mumface n Stella so sorry for your losses. 

Ok my q- 

Guys I'm so confused! 
I don't ovulate naturally, 
I have one bub from clomid 50mg(no met) had a few rounds of clomid since I started met and clomid doesn't work as well for me now- did EVENTUALLY ov around day 40 (on clomid alone was day 22) so upped my clomid dose with met still and then oved day 22 on the higher clomid dose. Conceived twice and miscarried which blew me away as I thought met was meant to decrease risk of mc. 
ANYWAY, I was so disheartened by this I've not taken my met in 2 weeks....and I have my first natural + opk ever!!!??? 
What the heck?
Do I start my met again tonight or not?
(Ps it's cd21)


----------



## mumface26

I hope someone gives you an answer hopeful but either way get bd'ng right now!

Does anyone know if problems with a thyroid gland runs in families? One of my sister has got an underactive thyroid and recently she has gained a ton of weight and suffers alot when af arrives. I dont think anyone else in my family has problems but should I get checked out so then I can at least get on the right track to combat it and eat right so when im ttc it shouldnt interfear?
Or am I been a hypocondriact (spell??)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm not sure but I think so? Google it!


----------



## nlk

Hopeful, I wouldn't worry about it too much for this cycle. If your body is doing something completely on its own, I'd just go with it! It may surprise you!

Mumface, thyroid issues do run in families. Both my parents have it, and because of that my doctor has insisted that I always be checked for one, because I'm very likely to have one. I was then diagnosed last year! It can really impact ttc, and can make you much more likely to miscarry, so it's important to keep it under control. During pregnancy, I have to have it monitored closely, in case they need to change my dose.


----------



## katherinegrey

I have no idea about starting the met hopeful, but I would definitely get to bed, good luck!


----------



## mumface26

Thanks. I will make the appointment as soon as to get my bloods done. Dp thinks im a hypocondriact but my dad was type 2 diabetic, had heart desease and my great aunt and one sis has underactive thyroid so yeah im gna be a bit health concious :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Oh yess! I need to add......we talked last night and are looking at ttc'ng from february 2015!
its a long story and our finances are the main characters but we have found a way!
So february 2015 I am ttc and I swear not to get obsessed with cm, opk, boobs, cramps, spotting as I know it causes me stress :)
I cant wait!


----------



## katherinegrey

Those 12 months will fly by mumface! I hope the wait won't be too hard on you.


----------



## mumface26

How do you start a journal on here? I want to start a weight loss journal. Do.i just start a new thread and copy and paste the link? :shrug:


----------



## mumface26

Click my link below to see my journal. But how the heck do I rename it to read my diet journal?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mumface26 said:


> Click my link below to see my journal. But how the heck do I rename it to read my diet journal?

When your in the edit signature option there's a little globe thing and u just type what u want to name it in there next to that and it changes like magic lol


----------



## mumface26

Have you had any news back from the doctors Nexis?


----------



## nexis

mumface26 said:


> Have you had any news back from the doctors Nexis?

Got to ring them tomorrow and hopefully results will be back from the hospital.


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> mumface26 said:
> 
> 
> Have you had any news back from the doctors Nexis?
> 
> Got to ring them tomorrow and hopefully results will be back from the hospital.Click to expand...

Positive sticky vibes coming right your way hun!:flower::thumbup:


----------



## nexis

Totes pregnant :)


----------



## MrsC10

nexis said:


> Totes pregnant :)

:thumbup::baby::happydance:


----------



## mumface26

nexis said:


> Totes pregnant :)

:happydance: :hugs: :flower::baby::baby::thumbup::happydance::kiss::hugs:
H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Katerz

Lovely jubly!

Moved house today...streeeeessssful stuf!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Lovely jubly!
> 
> Moved house today...streeeeessssful stuf!

Im getting itchy feet and want to move. Plus we are paying waaaaay over the odd on rent compared with other properties in the area.
Enjoy your new home!


----------



## mumface26

My diet wasnt good today. I met mum in town to help her with her food shopping and we went subway for breakfast :blush: never had a subway breakie before and it was better than mcdonalds.
Was very full all day so just had cuppa soup for lunch but just had a pizza for tea with dp. Well its saturday so why not? 
Back on straight and narrow as of.......NOW!

also sorted through some of dads clothes today, ive taken a few of his ties (he was a shirt and tie man never wore tshirts) we were emotional but mum was glad we made a start. Just a bit at a time when she feels like it. I also learnt the morning he passed he definatly didnt suffer. It was a Pulmonary Embolism which is a blood clot, very quick too. Im glad he didnt suffer.


----------



## mumface26

Wanted : Honeymoon for £1000, 2 adults, self catering, 7-10 night.
Where : Turkey, Greece, Spain....ya know beach bum places (me wants ibiza for the raves but dp isnt keen :haha: )
Problem : Everything is sooooo effing dear gggrrrr!! One would think £1000 is ample for a holiday in peak season! 
And why are airlines now charging for hold baggage? Mind you we havent had a holiday since september 2010 so maybe its changed :shrug:
Uuughhh so dear.....


----------



## katherinegrey

Have you tried icelolly? They usually have some good deals


----------



## mumface26

We will do soon, we arent going until July so we hope to get a last minute deal :)

Wierd.....dp is on the laptop and I was texting my mum when our tv just switched itself on, no picture appeard but the standby light was flicking. The remote control was on the sofa cushin in the middle of us, neither of us touched it..........:shrug:
Did dad want to watch TV? I have taken one of his ties for my memory box, does he want it back?:haha:


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> We will do soon, we arent going until July so we hope to get a last minute deal :)
> 
> Wierd.....dp is on the laptop and I was texting my mum when our tv just switched itself on, no picture appeard but the standby light was flicking. The remote control was on the sofa cushin in the middle of us, neither of us touched it..........:shrug:
> Did dad want to watch TV? I have taken one of his ties for my memory box, does he want it back?:haha:

Ooohhh interesting! I totally believe spirits mess with stuff. My dad said since my stepmum passed the clock in their bedroom stops and starts at random points during the day.


----------



## Aein

yesterday we were in a dinner party, and ladies discussed with me why i nt conceived till yet

one of the lady told me, it can be effect of tht telecom tower which is situated in our building, and we are on top floor next to tht tower, plus DH is also an telecom engineer

now m upto getting details, how it can be true, as 2 of my neighbours conceived here 2 months before :S


----------



## Mikihob

Hi Ladies. 

I took Clomid for six months in 2012 and got a positive OPK every month. However, my period only started after two out of the six months and my doc confirmed ovulation on the last month with a 21 day progesterone test. 

I started Clomid (after using Provera) and I was supposed to ovulate between Feb 10-15. Not a single positive OPK. Now, I was using these free online cheapy tests my neighbor gave me and I usually use digi's. 

Any ideas why I wouldn't have ovulated? I cried yesterday night when I got yet another negative. It's so weird. 

Thanks!


----------



## mumface26

Aein I doubt the mast is having an effect on you and DH. There are lots of factors that can contribute to problems concieving.

Mikihob....what dose of clomid are you on? If its a low dose it might need upping.
When I did my one and only round of clomid my scan showed maturing folies but my day21 bloods said I never ovulated so I know how you feel hun. 

Sorry I dont have an exact answer for either of you both but heres a :hugs:

Katerz yes I do believe in spirits and its a comfort to do so! I like to believe my dad watches my mim sleep and snuggles up to her, and he hugs us when we cry. I want to know for sure but I wont force it, he will let me know in his own time.
A medium once told my eldest sister "dont worry about your long flight to new zeeland, your grandma will make sure you are ok." she also said about a bungalow and a year later my parents moved into one and said a whirlwind romance was going to bloom.... I met dp not long after! It was so wierd as the medium knew nothing of her trip to NZ or that grandma had passed on amd my parents were living in a house and not even contemplated moving. So wierd!


----------



## Mikihob

I am on 100mg. I used to always get a positive ovulation test but I never had a period start so I assumed that I didn't ovulate at all. This time I didn't get a positive on my ovulation test. SO confused.


----------



## nlk

Mikihob, of you weren't getting period after then it's safe to assume you didn't ovulate. It may be that your body prepares the egg but never actually releases it, and just reabsorbs it. You can have a hcg trigger injection to make sure your body releases it properly? You just need to be careful about testing in that 2ww because you could get a false positive with the trigger still in your system! Might be worth an ask?


----------



## Fallen8905

Hi Can I Join?

I'm Jo I am 25 years old well 26 on Friday! I have pcos and im waiting to start my first round of clomid x


----------



## Katerz

Welcome fallen :wave:

My LO is a 2nd round clomid baby, good luck!

Xx


----------



## nlk

Welcome, Jo! Good luck with the clomid...hope it works quickly for you!


----------



## Mikihob

NLK - I was actually thinking about the HCG trigger shot. I was going to ask my doctor about it and see if he would prescribe it for me. I am willing to give it a shot. If that still doesn't work I can move on to Femara. I have read and heard about false positive from the trigger, I might take a test just so I know what a positive looks like. :winkwink:

Jo - Welcome! When do you start your Clomid? I am currently at the end of month 1 of Clomid. We can be Clomid buddies. :hugs:


----------



## nlk

Miki when I had the shot I tested a lot to see when it left my system...i think for me I was clear after 10dpo?


----------



## Fallen8905

Katerz said:


> Welcome fallen :wave:
> 
> My LO is a 2nd round clomid baby, good luck!
> 
> Xx

Thanks hun! :flower:



nlk said:


> Welcome, Jo! Good luck with the clomid...hope it works quickly for you!

Thank you! I hope so too!:flower:



Mikihob said:


> NLK - I was actually thinking about the HCG trigger shot. I was going to ask my doctor about it and see if he would prescribe it for me. I am willing to give it a shot. If that still doesn't work I can move on to Femara. I have read and heard about false positive from the trigger, I might take a test just so I know what a positive looks like. :winkwink:
> 
> Jo - Welcome! When do you start your Clomid? I am currently at the end of month 1 of Clomid. We can be Clomid buddies. :hugs:


Hi I start my clomid tomorrow and have my ultrasound to see if it has worked and if I am ov on the 3rd of March!:happydance:

What mg you on?:flower:


----------



## mumface26

Hiya jo :wave:
Good luck with the clomid, keeping everything crossed!

I cant wait to TTC again. We have decided to TTC July 2015 ..... A year after our wedding. We want another couple of holidays and of course pay off some debts.
Omg im excited. I was up til 2am last night watching one born every minute, it was a repeat ad I cried as the babies were born :haha: im so soft! I cant wait until its my turn.
I promise....no obsessing this time. Just nice and natural at my own pace.....
Cant wait!


----------



## Mikihob

Jo I am on 100mg. Last time I took Clomid I had to take 150mg for the last two cycles. If my period doesn't start by CD35 (March 5) I will start Provera again to induce my period. Then Clomid again. Here's to hoping it works! If not I will take Nlk's advice and add the HCG trigger shot. Man I hate needles. lol.

I am praying that you can get your BFP on try #1! :hugs: 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## mumface26

No weight lost.....but non gained either. Im happy :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My first week on weight watchers and I lost 1.4kg which I think is just over 3LB to you guys. 
Can't wait for Tuesday to weigh in again! 
I ran out of of metformin too and kept forgetting to get more....anyway I got a + opk on the 11th so well see if af follows!


----------



## mumface26

hopefulfor1st said:


> My first week on weight watchers and I lost 1.4kg which I think is just over 3LB to you guys.
> Can't wait for Tuesday to weigh in again!
> I ran out of of metformin too and kept forgetting to get more....anyway I got a + opk on the 11th so well see if af follows!

Nice one hopeful! Keep it up :thumbup:
How many pro points are you allowed? Goes to show pcos'rs CAN loose weight!


----------



## Zaan

Hi everyone! I'm 26 and we've been ttc for 1 year now. I was diagnosed with pcos on 11 feb 2014 and so the fertility specialist put me on the 5 day provera. I took the last provera tablet last saturday the 15th. Today i'm on CD1. I'm starting with 5mg femara on sunday CD3. This is a whole new process for me so i thought i'd share my story. I'm hopefull that the femara will work for me and that i will start ovulating coz with the pcos i have very irregular periods. Last year i did'nt get AF for 4 months. So if any of you ladies have any information on femara and how it worked for you, best time to take it, side-effect etc it would really be appreciated. And goodluck to all of you ttc and those already pregnant!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jo they put me on 27 points a day but you also get 49 "bonus points" a week to have a little a day or a binge day! 

Can someone check my thread n tell me if I'm seeing things?! I can kinda see something but think I'm imagining it! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-bfp-tweakers-eyes-needed-squinter-alert.html


----------



## mumface26

Got on the scales this morning and found id dropped a pound! :happydance:
Sooo pleased at least its a step in the right direction.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Omg! No clomid, no metformin! 

https://s23.postimg.org/b4s51g7a3/image.jpg
online photo storage


----------



## Katerz

Woop!

Keeping everything crossed for a super sticky hopeful xx


----------



## StellaBella24

Well done Hopeful!!! Fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats Hopeful, I'm praying for you & a sticky bean!

We had our monthly maternity appointment today - heard baby's heart beat again, it was in the 140's. We finally got to book our gender ultrasound - on March 5 we find out if we are having a little boy or girl :)

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Tests are quite faint today :/


----------



## Aein

Ohhh my goshhhh , Hopeful love to see it dear

i wish you must go on inshahAllah


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Never again using fmu!

https://s8.postimg.org/gjckiwbtx/image.jpg
screen capture freeware


----------



## Katerz

Lovely line Hun!


----------



## Aein

its more darker Hopeful ... happy happy happy


----------



## DenyseGiguere

great lines Hopeful!


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies, could I join in? Im 23 with pcos, ive had it since I can remember. Im startingmy first clomid cycle next cycle. Id love to know if any of you ladies got pregnant with clomid?


----------



## Katerz

Hi redrose!

My LO was concieved on 2nd round of 50mg clomid, good luck :) 

Xxx


----------



## J_Lynn

I thought I posted this in here after it happened - but I guess I didn't. The pain killers they give you in the hospital are good stuff .... let me tell you .... I don't remember half of anything for a few days after haha

Anyway -- 

Little Allison Hope made her debut last Saturday at 12:15pm via emergency c-section after 21 hours of labor. She decided to show up 10 days early, funny enough right after I posted on FB requesting she hurry up because I was done being pregnant and I was ready to meet her now. Ideally, I would have appreciated her cooking to 40 weeks I wasn't being serious - but I guess she was ready. Friday at 3:30pm we walked in the door and I said to myself, "I have to pee" and as soon as I said that I felt a 'whoosh' of liquid and thought it was vaginal discharge because that gets funky while pregnant ... and it was water with no smell. So I came out and told my husband I needed to call the doctor. He said, "Why?" I said, "I think my water just broke." and sure enough - when I stood back up, another 'whoosh', and another panty liner full. So I said, "We have to go. Now." I put on a heavy-pad and we went to the Doctor to get checked to verify if it was or not. I'm StrepB+ so I needed to get hooked up to the anti-biotics ASAP when I went into labor so I didn't want to hang out at home for very long. We got to the doctor and they did the strip test, the 'fern' test, and saw the water pooling in my vagina. 

Off to labor and delivery I went. 

Got checked into L&D, I was dilated to 3/4 at that time and due to my water being broke for a couple hours at that point, they hooked me up to petocin. I labored naturally with no epidural from until 5:30am. They had done 3-rounds of petocin at that time and I still wasn't fully dilated. My contractions were getting to 95 on the level reader (whatever they call that thing) and I honestly barely felt them. Having PCOS and cysts my whole life prepared me for contractions because THEY WERE NOTHING to me LOL My friend who has 6 kids was up there and she said, "Do you not feel those?!" I said, "I feel them, but they're not bad...." she said, "Girl if you don't feel THOSE, you will be able to do this all naturally!!" I did have the pain killers to take the edge off because I was afraid they would get bad, but ummm yeah - I didn't feel them really. They were like a bad day of cramps. I have had cramps worse, honestly. 

ANYWAY

So I ended up getting an epidural because they said she wasn't dropping on her own and that if I didn't get the epidural at that time, they wouldn't be able to give me one. I logically thought if after all this time, my water has been broke, she's not dropping, I'm at 8cm -- it's about to get painful because they are going to end up having to assist with her arrival. So I got the epidural. AND I AM GLAD I DID. 

Once I got to 10cm, the doctor said she was not dropped and I needed to push her into the birth canal, and then I needed to push her out from there. Ok, I was game. I was ready and had my game face on. 2.5 hours I pushed, I pushed like my life (and hers!) depended on it. She was stuck between 0/1 position - her head didn't turn fully so she wasn't able to fit down the canal :( The doctor came in and said it had been too long, there was no other option - I needed a c-section NOW. 

I cried. I cried like I can't even tell you; I was scared to death. However, I am SO glad I got that epidural because since I got the epi not only did I not feel the extreme amount of pain I would have felt from having to do all that pushing, but I also didn't have to get a spinal block (those just scare me more than an epidural did...)

Within 5 minutes, they had me back in the OR, prepped and waiting on my husband. Why waiting on my husband? As my doctor came down the hall, he asked my husband if he had the camera and everything we wanted to have foot-printed. I am SO glad he did that because we left her baby book AND the camera in the duffel bag in the delivery room!!! lol So he hauled ass back to the room, got the book and the camera and joined us just as they were getting ready to make the cut. 

I was holding my breath, this was it - this was the moment I have been waiting years for. The moment that every doctor except my current one said would never happen. The moment I was about to become a mom on the outside and not just to the little human inside of me. I was about to be responsible for the care and well-being of a little human. And I held my breath because I was so scared something was going to happen and it was all going to be a dream and I was going to wake up and realize the whole thing never happened and I wasn't pregnant. Then I heard her. The most beautiful, amazing, blissful noise I have ever heard in my life. I looked at my husband and I couldn't stop crying. I was doped out of my mind, I couldn't feel anything from the neck down, I had no idea what day it was - I couldn't even tell you my full name I am pretty sure, but I cried like no other time I remember in my 30 years on this planet. 

She spent 3 days in NICU due to an infection contracted by my water being broke for so long before she was actually born; and she was a little jaundice. She had an IV port in her head, that was the most gut-wrenching thing I had to ever see. My husband I were sobby messes of emotion because we didn't know exactly what was wrong, they hadn't really explained anything or to what level of severity her infection was. 

She was born with a side-way cone head due to being stuck diagonally in my birth canal - but this is my angel. My little angel that everyone told me would never happen. And it did. PCOS, and all the doctors I had in the past all lost .... I had my baby. BOOYAH. Jinni - 1, PCOS - 0

Sorry for the super long post; I didn't think it would be that long :dohh:


----------



## J_Lynn

Oh, and here is my favorite pictures of her - we haven't gotten the prints yet, so I just have the proof ... but we are hanging these up in the nursery. The one of her in my husbands hand just makes me melt every time.

Ok, I'm done now ... I promise lol
 



Attached Files:







Mom3658.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1









Mom3657.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Katerz

J_lynn she is BEAUTIFUL! Awwwh! Big congrats

Now the fun starts! Xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats J Lynn! 

Katerz your just a few weeks off having a toddler :)


----------



## Katerz

hopefulfor1st said:


> Congrats J Lynn!
> 
> Katerz your just a few weeks off having a toddler :)

I know aghhh it's scary lol. Totally in denial ;)


----------



## RedRose19

Im just starting my clomid today, I just took my first tablet, im so nervous now! When is it likely I will feel side affects? If I get some that is


----------



## mumface26

Awww j-lynn she is a bundle of pure perfection <3 congratulations and I am.glad you are all well :)
I cant wait to be in the ttc gang again......

Redrose good luck with clomid! I did one round and felt nothing different. I just got myself anxious and worked up about it not working. My advice would be relax and dont think about it. Down the hatch and get on with the day. Good luck hun!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I had no side effects from clomid and conceived my son first round 50mg. 
After that I had 2 failed rounds ttc #2 (1 bfn, 1 mc) but have just conceived naturally


----------



## nlk

Redrose, my experience of clomid wasn't great. I struggled with hot flashes, and feeling quite emotional. I didn't really notice how bad it was until I was off it! Really hoping your first cycle works for you :hugs:

J Lynn, congrats! She's gorgeous!


----------



## J_Lynn

Thank you ladies, every minute she amazes me a bit more :) Oh I love her so!!

Redrose - I had no reaction to clomid at all; I got lucky. No mood swings, headaches, hotflashes - nothing. So maybe you'll get lucky and not have any kind of reaction to it either :D


----------



## DenyseGiguere

J_Lynn said:


> Oh, and here is my favorite pictures of her - we haven't gotten the prints yet, so I just have the proof ... but we are hanging these up in the nursery. The one of her in my husbands hand just makes me melt every time.
> 
> Ok, I'm done now ... I promise lol

Congrats, she is beautiful!


----------



## Mikihob

Redrose when I took Clomid in 2012 I had headaches, terrible hot flashes, I was over emotional, had tender breasts, and I was just plain crazy. :dohh: My first round last month only left me with headaches. Then a week after my last pill crazy tender breasts. Otherwise it was WAY better. 

I start my second month of Clomid tomorrow. Hope it's just as easy. 

I hope you don't have terrible side effects. :hugs:


----------



## Fallen8905

had my clomid scan i have two follicles measuring 11mm. I will ov within a week and have a 1 in 4 chance of having twins as i will release 2 eggs xx


----------



## nlk

Fallen8905 said:


> had my clomid scan i have two follicles measuring 11mm. I will ov within a week and have a 1 in 4 chance of having twins as i will release 2 eggs xx

Good luck! Remember, you won't necessarily release both eggs...It depends on whether they mature at the same rate. For me, one usually gets ahead of the other, and I only release one. I had 2 over 20mm but only one was actually released!


----------



## Fallen8905

yep! also how big do they need to get for them to release a egg?


----------



## Bellybump89

Fallen8905 said:


> yep! also how big do they need to get for them to release a egg?

It really depends on your doctor. My doctor told me if I had to trigger 18mm but she really wants to see 20-21mm for best results. 

Good luck with your clomid !!

ETA- oops! I misread your question.. The answer is the same though.. The egg will drop anywhere between 18-21MM


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Grace your in second tri :)


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> Grace your in second tri :)

I am! I just had my NT scan. The tech saw boy parts :) we will confirm in April! 

I'm so happy you are pregnant and everything is going well! When is your scan?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bellybump89 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Grace your in second tri :)
> 
> I am! I just had my NT scan. The tech saw boy parts :) we will confirm in April!
> 
> I'm so happy you are pregnant and everything is going well! When is your scan?Click to expand...



The 19th :) 
So 2 weeks....argh! So far! 

Omg how exciting!!! Have u started shopping for blue yet?


----------



## nlk

Fallen8905 said:


> yep! also how big do they need to get for them to release a egg?

I think over 20...that's what I always was told anyway. Though I never got pregnant with that size. This one was 25!! But everyone's different :) good kick!


----------



## RedRose19

Im not even getting a scan to check on how many folllicals r growing. I wonder how many I could end up with. Honestly I almost would love twins so I can be done lol


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> Bellybump89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Grace your in second tri :)
> 
> I am! I just had my NT scan. The tech saw boy parts :) we will confirm in April!
> 
> I'm so happy you are pregnant and everything is going well! When is your scan?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 19th :)
> So 2 weeks....argh! So far!
> 
> Omg how exciting!!! Have u started shopping for blue yet?Click to expand...


:blush: I totally have already bought boy sleepers... Lol my husband is so excited he wanted a boy so bad. 

Two weeks will fly by dear just try to keep occupied! Let us know how your scan goes!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Morning Ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well. We are going for our gender scan tomorrow and I am really excited. I've posted our 12 week scan photos on here and our Facebook group. Most people think girl, but now some people think boy. Obviously I would love one of each, but of course I will be happy no matter if the baby is a boy or girl as long as they are healthy.

Would you ladies mind taking a guess on gender? I promise I will update you all tomorrow :)
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 1.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 4









Ultrasound 2.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 4









Ultrasound 3.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Denyse I'm going with boy!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> Denyse I'm going with boy!

Thanks Hopeful! I will update tomorrow :)

How are you doing? How's the pregnancy so far?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DenyseGiguere said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Denyse I'm going with boy!
> 
> Thanks Hopeful! I will update tomorrow :)
> 
> How are you doing? How's the pregnancy so far?Click to expand...

So far so good! 
4+6 today which is the day I started spotting in the last pregnancy, which went into full bleeding on 5+2, so I'm just anxious to get over the next few days!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm praying this is your sticky bean!


----------



## nlk

I'm going to say boy also, denyse :)

I hope you don't mind, but can we keep scan pictures in a spoiler? I've had a few messages in the past from people who are really struggling to get pregnant in here, who find it quite upsetting to have them where they HAVE to look at them. As a lttcer, I can completely understand where they are coming from. It can be quite heartbreaking to have them in a group that's meant to be supportive of everyone.

I really hope you don't mind :flower: Updates are lovely to hear, and I absolutely can't wait to hear today whether bubs is a boy or girl!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

How do u do a spoiler box? 
I only come on here on mobile which is why I can't attach photos only put them on a code site and paste the code on here


----------



## nlk

If you go to the advanced settings, then there's the little image of the smiley with his eyes hidden or something? That's the spoiler button :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh ok I can't see advanced on mobile site, ill post a link if I ever have something to share.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

nlk said:


> I'm going to say boy also, denyse :)
> 
> I hope you don't mind, but can we keep scan pictures in a spoiler? I've had a few messages in the past from people who are really struggling to get pregnant in here, who find it quite upsetting to have them where they HAVE to look at them. As a lttcer, I can completely understand where they are coming from. It can be quite heartbreaking to have them in a group that's meant to be supportive of everyone.
> 
> I really hope you don't mind :flower: Updates are lovely to hear, and I absolutely can't wait to hear today whether bubs is a boy or girl!

I don't mind at all - I completely understand!


----------



## nlk

Thanks Denyse :)

Had my 12 week scan as well today. All went well, although I'm measuring 14 weeks currently :shock: not going to change my dates, though, because I know when exactly when I ovulated etc with the drugs because I was being so closely monitored!


Spoiler


----------



## MrsC10

Congrats on the 12 week scan. That's come round so fast!!


----------



## Katerz

Lost 5lb this week on slimming world...up yours PCOS!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Katerz said:


> Lost 5lb this week on slimming world...up yours PCOS!!

Awesome job!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm trying to post a few photos from our scan as a spoiler, but I can't figure out how to put a picture as a spoiler. I figured out how to put text in a spoiler. Am I missing something?
 



Attached Files:







BABY_6.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Ugh it posted a picture - I'm so sorry! How can I delete it?


----------



## nlk

That's ok. After you have uploaded the attachment, click on the paperclip again and click "manage attachment". Then it should come up with an actualy linky bit in your text where the image is. Then, you can click on the spoiler button and wrap it around.

If you're not sure, click preview to make sure it's wrapped? It took me a few attempts to get it wrap around the image!!


----------



## nlk

Denyse, did you find out the gender today?!?!

Katerz, well done on the weight loss. That's fantastic!

MrsC10, I can't believe how quick it came round. The thought of putting my date forward over a week is a bit daunting, so leaving it as it is :haha: How are you getting on? I see you're on a break? :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

No, baby was too active and kept moving around so the tech wasn't able to tell the gender. But we have booked a private scan for tomorrow afternoon to hopefully find out! Based on the scan today, I'm thinking girl


----------



## mumface26

Lovely scans ladies! Cant wait for gender updates!

Katerz well done on the weight loss! I cant afford to join any clubs so im on my own and eating as healthy as I can.
Mil is on this crazy high protien no carb diet. Not the atkins, its wierd. You would think a diet lets you have unlimited fruit, salad and veg but mil can only have 2 apples or 2 oranges aday, not allowed tomatos or lettuce.....its sooo wierd! Each meal needs to be packed with protien... She did it years ago and lost loads of weight but it doesnt seem to be working now.
Im just cutting out junk food and upping my fruit and veg intake and moving more :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Weight watchers was 2 serves of fruit a day only aswell!


----------



## MrsC10

nlk said:


> MrsC10, I can't believe how quick it came round. The thought of putting my date forward over a week is a bit daunting, so leaving it as it is :haha: How are you getting on? I see you're on a break? :hugs:

Yeah. I should really change that. We took a couple of months off from actively trying and went to NTNP.
Back actively trying again though. Started taking Royal Jelly this month and can't believe the difference! Ovulated CD17 for the first time ever!! Currently 6dpo xx


----------



## nlk

MrsC10 said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> MrsC10, I can't believe how quick it came round. The thought of putting my date forward over a week is a bit daunting, so leaving it as it is :haha: How are you getting on? I see you're on a break? :hugs:
> 
> Yeah. I should really change that. We took a couple of months off from actively trying and went to NTNP.
> Back actively trying again though. Started taking Royal Jelly this month and can't believe the difference! Ovulated CD17 for the first time ever!! Currently 6dpo xxClick to expand...

oh wow, that's fantastic!! Ohhhhh I have everything crossed for you that this is your little miracle! :hugs: Do you have a journal I can stalk?!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MrsC10 said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> MrsC10, I can't believe how quick it came round. The thought of putting my date forward over a week is a bit daunting, so leaving it as it is :haha: How are you getting on? I see you're on a break? :hugs:
> 
> Yeah. I should really change that. We took a couple of months off from actively trying and went to NTNP.
> Back actively trying again though. Started taking Royal Jelly this month and can't believe the difference! Ovulated CD17 for the first time ever!! Currently 6dpo xxClick to expand...


That's awesome I've read really good things about RJ!


----------



## MrsC10

Thank ladies. Not getting my hopes up. Not paying attention to symptoms or anything as I don't want to get excited as 14 dpo approaches and then AF to show. 

I've not got a journal. I always think about setting one up, but never do. I don't really have the time to update it as often as it probably should be.

I tried Agnus Castus a while back, but it took ages to see any difference in my cyles. It took about 6 months before my cycles started to get shorter. With RJ, it worked the first cycle!! Think I'll stick to RJ for a good while and see what happens. I also used preseed and softcups this time round. I've noticed that I don't get much CM around Ovulation so thought that this might be another contributing factor for not getting pregnant. The softcups were just to give things an extra hand.

I got my strongest positive on Friday 28th Feb. We Bd'd that night and then again on Sunday. Just hope that's been enough xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Never heard of Royal Jelly - but how fantastic! Keeping my fingers crossed for you :)

Our scan is in about 8 hours...will update tonight, hopefully with some news! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks Denyse. Hope your scan goes well for you xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MrsC10 said:


> Thanks Denyse. Hope your scan goes well for you xx

Thank you! Love your profile pic by the way xx


----------



## MrsC10

Aww. Thank you!! xx


----------



## mumface26

id be crap on weight watchers.....i luuuuurv fruit and can easily demolish 4 satsumas and a bag of grapes throughout the day. Im a picker and a nibbler so ive stocked up on fruit to pick at instead of junk :)

Im stalking for a gender update.....

I got a text from the bridal shop to say my wedding dress is there and to come for a fitting. Im off work next week so I will arrange for me and mumsie to go one day.
I shed a tear when I read the text as my dad will never see the dress or see me get married :sad:
But no more tears......just happy tears now! He wouldnt want me sad on such a joyous day :)


----------



## Mikihob

I am also stalking for a gender update.


----------



## nlk

Come ooooon! It's way past my bed time! I'm waiting for an update too :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Scan is in less than an hour - i will update as soon as I know! Please pray that baby co-operates!


----------



## laurabe

can someone help..

I'm trying to add this - https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant tests/dueinseptember-1.jpg to my sig. 

Every time i try it comes up as just the link instead of the pic. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We are team :pink:

:happydance:


----------



## MrsC10

Yey!!!! :)


----------



## nlk

Congrats denyse!! How exciting! Now you have one of each?

Laura, I think I had to save the picture to my computer first


----------



## DenyseGiguere

One of each - I feel extremely blessed <3


----------



## nexis

Hi, sorry I haven't been around. I've had a mc so I'm gonna have a break from bnb for the foreseeable future xx


----------



## laurabe

oh Nexis so sorry to hear that :( big hugs


----------



## katherinegrey

So sorry nexis, huge hugs :hugs:


----------



## Bellybump89

Nexis I'm so so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Nexis - I am so sorry. Big :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

Oh nexis thats so sad. Im sorry hun :hug:


----------



## mumface26

DenyseGiguere said:


> We are team :pink:
> 
> :happydance:

Congratulations of the pink kind :)


----------



## Katerz

So sorry nexis :( take care of yourself hun xxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So sorry nexis!


----------



## StellaBella24

So sorry to hear that Nexis xxxx


----------



## Aein

i am sorry nexis on your lost, i hope this break will make your mind fresh, stay blessed

i hope all of you ladies, must be feeling good :)


----------



## Fallen8905

Cd21 and had a head ache last night. Okay today but everytime I bend down my head hurts..bleeding gums this morning and got af type cramps this afternoon with clear sticky cm!!


----------



## nlk

Oh nexis, I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: make sure you take care of yourself xxx


----------



## nlk

Fallen, sounds good! How many dpo are you? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Fallen8905

I don't know I think I only ovulated yesterday lol


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm back in my tww, keep your fingers crossed for me ladies :flower: 1dpo today!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Got my 3+ digi! 
Means hcg is above 2000, with my last mc it was only 250 when I got to hospital


----------



## StellaBella24

Sounds good Hopeful. X

Nlk - i cant believe u r 14 weeks already??? :)


----------



## Fallen8905

Im out! Af will be full flow by tomorrow! Which doesn't make sense as on cd11 they said I haven't ovulated yet but will within a week. I am cd26 today so it doesn't add up. Someone has got it wrong somewhere along the line but oh well! :(


----------



## nlk

Stella, it's quite scary how quick it seems to be going to be honest! It doesn't help that my dates were moved forward quite a lot at my 12 weeks scan.

Fallen, sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: can you speak to your specialist to try and get some answers before you start your next cycle?

Hopeful, hope you're doing ok! Dating scan soon! Will update the count once you've had that!! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Thanks nlk all is going great! Started to have a bit of nausea last few days so got out the old travel sick bands they work a treat! No vomiting yet though. Feeling very optimistic now I've made it this far- hanging for Wednesday though :)


----------



## nlk

Hope everyone is doing well? It's gone so quiet in here!

Hopeful, only two more days til scan! :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Less for me as we're ahead of you! It's about 30 hours away. Ms has finally hit and I'm relieved lol, Jace isn't sleeping and I'm full up with flu! Bout to head out n get myself some subway mmmmm


----------



## Katerz

All good here, just concentrating on the weight loss now. 1/2 a lb away from my 1/2 a stone award Woop. 

I'm finding I wake up quite bloated whilst taking cilest which is irritating :(


----------



## katherinegrey

I think I just got my bfp! FRER, smu, 9dpo!!
 



Attached Files:







unnamed (12).jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Bellybump89

katherinegrey said:


> I think I just got my bfp! FRER, smu, 9dpo!!

Congratulations!! Test looks great!


----------



## Katerz

Oooooo yay!!


----------



## nlk

Ahh lovely lines, Katherine! Congrats!


----------



## nlk

Also, good luck with the scan, hopeful! I'm sure it's in a few hours, but for me it's still not until tomorrow?! Confusing much!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yay Katherine! 
Come find the November sparklers group! 

Scan in 2 hours :)


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you so much :D 

Good luck for your scan :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Scan was ok- I think, except they dated me at 6+2 and I should be 6+6 to 7+1... 
6+2 would mean a bfp at 5dpo?! But I was opking so I'm positive! Anyway I have a appointment Friday with head of obs and gyno at hospital gonna ask for a rescan. 
But all seemed good-
Hb 129.... Just the dates got me worried!


----------



## katherinegrey

My early scan they dated me silly too hun, by the time of my 12 week scan, baby had caught up and measured 13 weeks, try not to panic, seeing the HB is amazing!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm just worried cos ill be high risk pregnancy and don't wanna go over


----------



## katherinegrey

You'll probably find baby will catch up at your next scan :hugs:

10dpo frer and digi! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







unnamed (14).jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mumface26

Woop congrats katherinegrey :happydance: and hopeful I'm glad your scan went well, I don't know much about it but I'm sure everything will be OK :thumbup:

Katerz well done on the weight loss! This sounds odd but I can't afford to lose weight because I can't afford the alterations to my dress :blush: but the dress looks good on me and it hides a multitude of sins :haha: its just soooooo bloody gorgeous it makes me tear up when I think about it! 

I'm watching what to expect when your expecting on Netflix and its soooo funny! Can't wait to be TTC again.........

Hey does anyone believe in the afterlife? OK so I was in the kitchen last week loading the dish washer not thinking about anything when I felt like a rubbing on my upper back between my shoulder blades. Dp was sat on his arse so it wasn't him. Then today I was tidying our bedroom and I found a tiny grey fluffy feather. We don't have feather bedding and haven't had the window open for a while. My mums found 3 tiny feathers in her bedroom and we believe its dad telling us he is fine and looking after us........
Sorry I sound crazy :wacko:


----------



## nlk

Congrats again, Katherine! Will update the count now :)

Hopeful, I wouldn't worry too much about the dates. It's all about their growth. I've been put forward over a week, which I know is impossible given the letrozole I was taking! But if they're all okay, I wouldn't worry about the exact dates.

mumface, I absolutely believe in something higher. I lost my granddad about a week before I found out we were pregnant. It's almost as if we lost one family member, and so there was room for this little one. Also, my EDD is my granddad's birthday.


----------



## nlk

Also, I am planning on setting up a facebook group. Just somewhere else we can chat etc! It would be nice as well to see more regular updates from people, in terms of photos, announcements etc. If anyone wants to join it, can you PM me your actual name, so that I can add you? It will be a secret group, so no one else on facebook will be able to see you post in there etc. We have one for the September due dates, and it's really nice. Me and bellybump were discussing it the other day in there!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

nlk said:


> Also, I am planning on setting up a facebook group. Just somewhere else we can chat etc! It would be nice as well to see more regular updates from people, in terms of photos, announcements etc. If anyone wants to join it, can you PM me your actual name, so that I can add you? It will be a secret group, so no one else on facebook will be able to see you post in there etc. We have one for the September due dates, and it's really nice. Me and bellybump were discussing it the other day in there!

Great idea! We have a group on FaceBook for August due dates and it's a really great platform. I'll PM you my real name :)

How is everyone else doing? I'm halfway there now and still have morning sickness, along with a terrible cold! But I'm surviving :)


----------



## nlk

Sorry to hear you're still suffering with ms :hugs: Mine has gone down a lot, but I think it's still there. I took my sickness bands off for the first time last week, because I thought being in second tri would mean it was over, and was throwing up within a couple of hours! So back on they go...

Can't believe you're halfway there!! Crazy!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

katherinegrey said:


> I think I just got my bfp! FRER, smu, 9dpo!!

Congrats!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nlk add me to fbook group- 
My name is Kimberley winter and my dp is jace at his cake smash


----------



## mumface26

Dp made me feel like an idiot. I told him about the feather and he sighed and said "you dont really believe all that do you?" 
I believe something awaits us when we die and I believe our loved ones stay with us and guide us through life. He smirked and chuckled. "well if it comforts you then fine....."
I was so upset. Still am. My dad only died 7weeks ago today! So yes im clinging to belief he is watching over me. He thinks the back rub I felt was my clothes moving?? How can a rather tight fitting top randomly move? 
That feather is in safe keeping in my jewellery box and I dont care what dp says it is my dad looking out for me and leaving me a sign he is around.
Id do ANYTHING and give EVERYTHING I own to spend one last day with him. When I leave for work each day I say bye to his photo and he is the first and last person I think about each day.
Ive had the day off work today, booked it last minute as I felt a bad day looming so I stayed in doing some cross stitching. Found the feather and it cheered me up untill dp came in and shit all over it.


----------



## Katerz

I absolutely believe there is something there when people pass. You actually reminded me I am going to a mediumship evening on Friday at my friends house.

Nlk could you add me I'm on there as Kate smithers smith and display is me and little lady, cover pic is lily on a motorbike!Anyone else can add me if they like :)

Totally getting broody again aghhhh

Got my 1/2 stone loss award today horaaaaay!


----------



## mumface26

Dp thinks mediums are full of shit. Yeah....thats why one foresaw my parents new bungalow, said grandma will look after my sister on a long haul flight she wasnt looking forward to and then said she saw a whirl wind romance. I met dp a few months after and things moved fast with us :) I like mediums. 
Keep and open mind and they contact you when you least expect it.


----------



## mumface26

Ps....:happydance: on the weight loss award katerz!!


----------



## Katerz

I went to an evening with the same medium back in December, the guy didn't know any of us and passed on messages that were bang on. I guess for some it's a case of you've got to see it to believe it.

Celebrated the loss with a McDonald's WOOPS! Back on track tomorrow lol


----------



## katherinegrey

I think I'm having a chemical :cry: Test is lighter than yesterday :cry:


----------



## mumface26

Sorry katherine :hugs: didnt hopefuls tests do that at first but she still ended up with a bfp?
Keep positive hun!


----------



## mumface26

Hey guys remember stay hopeful? Well ive been reading old posts from ages ago and her signiture says she had a baby boy on march 10th on ivf :)
Its on page 32 I found a post from her, an old one of course, amd her signiture is updared.
I wonder how ghinspire and gsdowner are doing?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My tests have always done that in every pregnancy!


----------



## nlk

Katherine, I hope you remember me worrying about this in my journal a while back, and you telling me to just step away from the tests because it's quite common! Mine changed quite a lot :hugs:


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you so much, I've taken my last digi and it's still reading pregnant, but you're right, I will take my own advice and stop testing :flower:


----------



## nlk

mumface, that's lovely! I'll have to go have a look! I think there's a lot more bfps than have been announced and counted, but I just can't go through it all to check! If people update in here, that's fine. I don't know whether the other two have been online at all, recently?


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies im waiting to test, hopefully monday I can start testing! Ive had cramps the last 2 days but omg today they are intense! Like af is just about to show! Also sore boobs and hot flashes today! Im trying to ignore and not ss but its hard not to :(


----------



## StellaBella24

Nlk can you add me to the facebook group please. I know i dont post alot here anymore but always check in to see how u guys are doing.
My name is Alina Reid. Profile pic is me and Megan


----------



## katherinegrey

Just seen the doctor, she was absolutely lovely to me, she said whilst there's nothing they can do, I still need to go to a&e right away if the bleeding becomes heavy. She felt my tummy and said it's nice and soft which is good apparently. It could still go either way, but at the moment I'm more hopeful than I was this morning.


----------



## mumface26

Good luck red rose and keep us posted :dust:
Katherine I hope all goes well with you too :dust:

I had noticed ghinspire hasnt posted for months but I guess the twins keep her busy :)

Ive asked my doctor for counselling. I just cant seem to feel normal. I feel like crying at small things and feel a sense of dread and doom and gloom. I try and be happy but I just cant shake my negative feelings away. Its obviously because of my dads sudden passing. Like now I feel hungru and I have a steaming hot plate of spagetti bolonaise on the table in front of me but I just dont feel like eating it yet I am hungry :shrug:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh Katherine I'm sorry I didn't realize you were bleeding aswell.


----------



## katherinegrey

Just an update, the bleeding has stopped, I know I'm not out of the woods yet, but I'm feeling much more positive now :flower:


----------



## Bellybump89

katherinegrey said:


> Just an update, the bleeding has stopped, I know I'm not out of the woods yet, but I'm feeling much more positive now :flower:

Great news!! So happy for you


----------



## katherinegrey

My digi now reads Pregnant 2-3, so happy that it's going up :happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

katherinegrey said:


> My digi now reads Pregnant 2-3, so happy that it's going up :happydance:

Yay! :)


----------



## Bellybump89

katherinegrey said:


> My digi now reads Pregnant 2-3, so happy that it's going up :happydance:

Ahh! Yay! :dance:


----------



## mumface26

Glad all is well katherine! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Ladies, another PCOSer baby born, Ariana Louise arrived on the 22nd :) Story and Pic over here if you want details :) (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...c-another-little-miracle-74.html#post32121501)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats Mrs. B! She's precious <3


----------



## nlk

Congrats Mrs B! Can't believe how quickly she arrived?! Wow! Glad you're healing :hugs:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## RedRose19

Im starting round two of clomid :) im hoping this is the cycle for me! Last cycle I ovulated perfectly


----------



## VillageVoice

Can I join you all. I was diagnosed with PCOS way back when. At least 11-12 years ago. I was only newly a teen. Trying for my first after an early loss last month.


----------



## Katerz

Welcome village! Good luck TTC your rainbow xxx


----------



## StellaBella24

Happy birthday for yesterday Lilly!! X


----------



## Katerz

Thanks Stella! Utterly spoiled and finished the day off by face planting the floor and cutting her lip!

Better update the ole ticker...for toddler times! Eeek!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Awww happy birthday to your little girl :) Time sure flies, doesn't it. I can't believe I have a 2 year old!


----------



## Bellybump89

NLK did you ever make that Facebook group? I never heard you say anything else about it but I may have missed it. Been in and out and pretty sick and moving house.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah she did grace there's only 3 of us on there haha. 

I don't know if I jumped on here and filled you guys in I have an SCH in my uterus it's a pocket of blood, doc said "don't be surprised if you have a massive bleed" (I'm on blood thinners. So I'm at heightened risk of mc :(


----------



## Bellybump89

hopefulfor1st said:


> Yeah she did grace there's only 3 of us on there haha.
> 
> I don't know if I jumped on here and filled you guys in I have an SCH in my uterus it's a pocket of blood, doc said "don't be surprised if you have a massive bleed" (I'm on blood thinners. So I'm at heightened risk of mc :(



Can you add me? www.facebook.com/fiffle.sticks 

What does your doctor mean by a massive bleed? Just a hemmorwge or a complete miscarriage? I hope that the blood thinners are working.. Are you doing ok otherwise?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm on blood thinners to avoid abruption like I had with jace, but they're gonna work against me now with the hematoma, will not necessarily lose baby but risk is higher


----------



## nlk

Anyone who has asked me to add them to the Facebook group needs to accept my friend request first! My names Natalie...sorry if you thought a random person had just added you! Have been in and out of hospital these last few weeks so not had a lot of time x


----------



## nlk

Anyone who has asked me to add them to the Facebook group needs to accept my friend request first! My names Natalie...sorry if you thought a random person had just added you! Have been in and out of hospital these last few weeks so not had a lot of time x


----------



## StellaBella24

Oh then i think i ignored your friend request thinking it was some random!! Please can u send a request again?
Sorry to hear u have been in hospital nlk, hope all is ok?

Hopeful...fingers crossed the blood thinners work for you. I'm sure all will be fine xx


----------



## StellaBella24

Actually Nlk i found your friend request and have accepted


----------



## Mikihob

NLK when is your gender scan??


----------



## nlk

Gender scan is April 17...just over two weeks away! Getting so impatient now. Really hoping baby cooperates and let's us see!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

nlk said:


> Gender scan is April 17...just over two weeks away! Getting so impatient now. Really hoping baby cooperates and let's us see!

Oh damn!! 
When I saw your announcement on fbook I was hoping it would also be a gender announcement! 
Your little belly is too cute.
I'm putting my bet on girl :)


----------



## nlk

Its the scariest thing ever, putting it on there!! You're the first person to say girl, hopeful!! Will put my scan pic and gender on there in a few weeks. My 12 week scan I think I already showed you guys? You can guess with that as well if you want :)


----------



## katherinegrey

Just a little update, I had a scan yesterday which showed baby with a heartbeat :D so happy :)


----------



## Spidermonkey

Hi I'm 19 years old and have been ttc for 12 months now without success, I was recently diagnosed with PCOS and have been but on ralovera then clomid, I'm about to start my first cycle or clomid, can anyone tell me how long it takes to get pregnant and if anyone has fallen pregnant on the first cycle?

Thanks heaps :)


----------



## Bellybump89

katherinegrey said:


> Just a little update, I had a scan yesterday which showed baby with a heartbeat :D so happy :)

Yay! :dance: congrats !!


----------



## nlk

Katherine, congrats! Glad to hear all is well.

Spidermonkey, welcome :) unfortunately there is no deadline for when you will be pregnant by when taking fertility meds. There are some people here who fell pregnant on clomid on their first cycle; personally, I was clomid resistant, and ended up going through ivf. Everyone is different, and there is no guarantee with these things. Hopefully it works quickly for you, though! As a guide, IF clomid is going to work, it *should* work within six months. These were the guidelines that I was given when I first started clomid, and the whole ttc thing.

Scan tomorrow! Eek!


----------



## Mikihob

I can't wait for your scan NLK!! Boy or Girl? Hmmm. I hope the baby is in a good position.


----------



## Katerz

Oooo exciting Katherine!

Also excited for you nlk eeeeek

Spidermonkey I fell pregnant on 2nd round clomid, good luck xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hey ladies would love to join! I tried Clomid January 2010 bfn but the next month got a bfp shes now 3 1/2 so I believe that it def jump started my ovaries now I'm ttc #2 and will be trying femara as soon as af shows up :)


----------



## Spidermonkey

I need help, I was meant to take clomid from days 2-6 of bleeding but I've only bleed for 4 days? Has anyone else had this problem and can anyone give me advice?


----------



## nlk

Welcome eskimobabys :wave: hope the femara works quickly for you!

Spidermonkey, typically you take clomid on days 2-6 of your cycle, not days ago of bleeding. So you start on the second day of AF and then take it for five days, regardless of whether you're bleeding or not. Good luck!


----------



## Spidermonkey

Thank nlk my dr didn't really explain it to me And I can't find many things on google to help me either :( I've been 19 weeks without my period so my dr said id get them for at least a week but I barley got anything, gee I'm so nervous I just want it all to go well and be successful :)


----------



## nlk

I always found that I stopped bleeding pretty quickly when I was taking fertility meds. But everyone's different. What day of your cycle are you up to now?


----------



## Eskimobabys

nlk said:


> Welcome eskimobabys :wave: hope the femara works quickly for you!
> 
> Spidermonkey, typically you take clomid on days 2-6 of your cycle, not days ago of bleeding. So you start on the second day of AF and then take it for five days, regardless of whether you're bleeding or not. Good luck!

Thank you!


----------



## jessthemess

Hi! I need advice from other pcos'ers who used metformin to regulate their cycles... 

I had a pelvic ultrasound on the 7th and started my period on the 8th. But my results from the 7th were that I had a fertile follicle about to ovulate in three to four days. Which obviously didn't happen because I started my period*

My doc and I played phone tag for days but she finally rang me today and said can I come in right away for another scan.

I'm so nervous, it's today at 5:00. I couldn't ask any questions because I was working at my desk with everyone around. And my husband can't be there on such short notice :(

Is this normal when getting cycles back?


----------



## Eskimobabys

jessthemess said:


> Hi! I need advice from other pcos'ers who used metformin to regulate their cycles...
> 
> I had a pelvic ultrasound on the 7th and started my period on the 8th. But my results from the 7th were that I had a fertile follicle about to ovulate in three to four days. Which obviously didn't happen because I started my period*
> 
> My doc and I played phone tag for days but she finally rang me today and said can I come in right away for another scan.
> 
> I'm so nervous, it's today at 5:00. I couldn't ask any questions because I was working at my desk with everyone around. And my husband can't be there on such short notice :(
> 
> Is this normal when getting cycles back?

not sure but i wish u the best!:hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey all can I join? Well rejoin actually. I joined a while ago but then after my MMC and everything I took some time away for myself and everything. Now gearing up to get back to TTC in May.


----------



## comet1234

Hello I would like to join aswell.
I'm 21, military wife and ttc for a year and 5 months.
I'm on my second Clomid cycle CD15 and just got my first ever positive opk. 
I had an internal ultrasound yesterday and my lining was 11mm and one dominant follicle of 21mm.
I have lost five and a half stone but still have two to go. X


----------



## Katerz

Hi newbieeees :) good luck TTC XXXX


----------



## nlk

Welcome to you both :hugs: best of luck with ttc! Hope you both stick around! It's getting quiet in here.


----------



## Katerz

nlk said:


> Welcome to you both :hugs: best of luck with ttc! Hope you both stick around! It's getting quiet in here.

I was thinking that too! Come back oldies we missss yooooou!


----------



## KylasBaby

I was going to try this cycle, but the kids I nanny decided to share their strep throat with me. I'm too sick to even stay awake for more than 30 minutes to an hour at a time. So next month it is!


----------



## Spidermonkey

Hi y'all I'm just wondering can someone help me with CM during early pregnancy? Im curious as to whAt it's meant to be like?


----------



## KylasBaby

Spidermonkey said:


> Hi y'all I'm just wondering can someone help me with CM during early pregnancy? Im curious as to whAt it's meant to be like?

It's different for every person. I had a LOT of CM with my pregnancy. However, I'd also stopped taking my allergy medicine as it isn't safe during pregnancy, so that had a lot to do with it as well. It usually p dried up my CM, so without it I had a lot of CM.


----------



## nlk

Spidermonkey, I could never really see any differences when ttc or during early pregnancy when it came to CM, but as kylasbaby said, it's really different for everybody. Some people can see a huge difference. I guess any differences you note would be more obvious if you had been tracking CM for some time...personally, I had never paid much attention to it :shrug:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hey ladies! So I'm out this month but I'm okay with that bc I'm joining crossfit this week so hopefully I like it and can drop some serious weight! Also later this month I will see a endocrinologist for the first time to see if I need to be on any meds to help regulate my pcos. What's new with you guys?


----------



## KylasBaby

I've lost 3 lbs! I weigh myself every Monday so my week is Monday to Monday. So in that span I lost 3lbs! Not much but considering I was wicked sick Thursday through Saturday and lived off of orange sherbert ( ;) ) I don't think it's half bad. Not doig anything drastic just trying to eat better, more protein and veggies and LOADS more water, and little walks. And by little I mean maybe 20mins a day. I try to do more but I have bad shin splints :(. But I'll take 3lbs a week. Yay!


----------



## Katerz

Yey well done on the 3lb loss!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I haven't checked BnB for a while - hope everyone is doing well!
I'm 27 weeks and on Saturday (my 30th birthday!) we are going for a private 3D scan (birthday present to myself). I am really excited!


----------



## mumface26

Hi all! Welcome all newbies and i hope everyone is doing well!
I do check in here occasionally and thought id say hiiiiii !!!
Wedding plans going very very well, too well actually so it makes me wonder sometimes when things go too well.......
Not yet adapted to life without dad yet :( today is a good day but somedays i have drag myself out of bed. But its getting easier. He is with me a lot. I sometimes get a wiff of his scent or a flash out the corner of my eye.


----------



## Spidermonkey

Thanks so much guys for all the help and advice u have given me, :) the countdown is on, yay I think I've got abit of implantation bleeding but I'm gunna wait a few days before I test, so excited for it to happen, wish me luck:)


----------



## Katerz

Good to hear from you mumface :) 2 months left?! Uuuuunbelievable that time has flown by!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've been crazy busy!! 
Sold our house, moved out, living with the in laws and meeting with an agent this week bout a house we love!! 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## KylasBaby

Pretty mad at my PCOS this morning. I've gained back the 3lbs I lost last week even with my diet and exercise. And AF was supposed to show yesterday and never did. I took provera so no reason it shouldn't be here right now.


----------



## mumface26

Good luck with the house hopeful :)
2 months til my wedding eeeeekkk!! Things are in place the only thing we need to do is choose our words for the ceremony and the room layout but everything else is done! 
Im walking down the ailse to teardrop by massive attack, signing the reg to yanou heaven (slow version of dj sammy) and walking out to rihanna diamonds.
First dance is brian adams everything i do....our fave film and dp is a brian adams fan. Telling dj to lay off the cheesy music but play upbeat dancy ones and we have a few songs we definatly want playing.
Practiced my wedding make up so much i can do it in ten mins, found a lovely hair salon for me and my bridesmaids......all the small things are done! Oh and dp got his suit heavely discounted from my work :) he looks so smart in it.


----------



## sugarpi24

Hello ladies! Its been awhile since ive been on here. DH and I are back on the path of TTC....OB is going to start me on metformin for now and i see him in 3 months and maybe talk about putting me back on femera. He also gave me a diet to go by and told me to drink lots of water and do some walking...nothing hard core just walk. So hope this works we have tried everything else besides IVF and we dont have the $ to do IVF. We are in the process of refinancing our house and trying to get it fixed up too so lots going on here. Hope you guys have a good day!


----------



## sugarpi24

hopefulfor1st said:


> I've been crazy busy!!
> Sold our house, moved out, living with the in laws and meeting with an agent this week bout a house we love!!
> Fingers crossed!

congrats on selling your house! Good luck with the agent hope you get this house you guys love!


----------



## Katerz

Good luck with your move hopeful! How's things with bump?

Mumface LOVE the song choices :)

Sugarpi good luck TTCing :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katerz said:


> Good luck with your move hopeful! How's things with bump?
> 
> Mumface LOVE the song choices :)
> 
> Sugarpi good luck TTCing :)

Bump is growing fast lol. 
I won't post a pic here but in my sig is a link to my gender guess thread ill post one in there right now.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey guys. Hope everyone is well. Having a gender scan on Friday for my birthday :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hey guys. Hope everyone is well. Having a gender scan on Friday for my birthday :)

Awwww what a great birthday gift! Can't wait to find out what you're having :) I did a 3D scan at 28 weeks for my birthday gift to myself - best money ever spent!!


----------



## Mikihob

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hey guys. Hope everyone is well. Having a gender scan on Friday for my birthday :)

Yay! I am excited to find out what you are having? Do you have a preference? Any guesses? Can't wait!! :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mikihob said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Hope everyone is well. Having a gender scan on Friday for my birthday :)
> 
> Yay! I am excited to find out what you are having? Do you have a preference? Any guesses? Can't wait!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

We are only having 2 so of course I'd love a little girl, but a little boy would be a good wingman for Jace! I've got my 12 wk scan pics in the gender guess section in the link below and everyone is saying girl!


----------



## Mikihob

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mikihob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Hope everyone is well. Having a gender scan on Friday for my birthday :)
> 
> Yay! I am excited to find out what you are having? Do you have a preference? Any guesses? Can't wait!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> We are only having 2 so of course I'd love a little girl, but a little boy would be a good wingman for Jace! I've got my 12 wk scan pics in the gender guess section in the link below and everyone is saying girl!Click to expand...

I am not a pro at ultrasound pics but it does look like a girl. That would be so cool. One of each. 

Unless you are like my neighbor who at the 18 week scan was told it's a girl just to turn around and deliver a boy. Doc said he must have dropped later. Silly babies. :flower::thumbup::hugs: Can't wait to hear what you are having!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yes I think the ones that are misguessed are from a 2d scan though? We had a 3d/4d at this place with Jace at 16+4 and there was no mistaking it lol


----------



## Mikihob

Hopeful I think they might have only had a 2D scan. This happened in 2009 and I don't know if they did 4D back then. I agree with the girl conclusion. Pretty in Pink! Have you picked names yet??


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mikihob said:


> Hopeful I think they might have only had a 2D scan. This happened in 2009 and I don't know if they did 4D back then. I agree with the girl conclusion. Pretty in Pink! Have you picked names yet??

If it's a girl hubs wants to use what we had for Jace if he was a girl which was Zoe Mckenzie. I feel as though this takes the fun out as it's already picked lol. We haven't discussed boys names yet. We've been so busy with the house etc! We move into our amazing new house July 16th!


----------



## Mikihob

That's a pretty name. You could always just throw around new names and right before delivery pick which one you feel suits 'her' the best. We have already picked out two full girl names and two full boy names, plus have random names that we like too. lol. I think having a plethora of names is great. 

Congrats on moving into your new house! You will have time to get the babies new room all ready or 'her' big arrival. How exciting!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

1.5 hours til scan!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Team pink!!


----------



## Bellybump89

Congratulations hopeful! Ahhhh it's so exciting ! A beautiful little girl to spoil :D


----------



## Katerz

Woop Woop one of each! Awwww x


----------



## nlk

Ahhhh congrats on team pink, hopeful!!! Also, happy birthday! :cake:


----------



## StellaBella24

Wow one of each Hopeful! Congrats xx


----------



## Mikihob

Awesome Hopeful! You have one of each! How exciting! Congratulations! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Spidermonkey

Heow many women on here taking clomid hVe fallen pregnant on their second cycle of clomid? I'm on my second cycle and I'm abit nervous as I didn't ovulate this first cycle


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Spidermonkey said:


> Heow many women on here taking clomid hVe fallen pregnant on their second cycle of clomid? I'm on my second cycle and I'm abit nervous as I didn't ovulate this first cycle

So they increased the dose though right?


----------



## Katerz

Spidermonkey said:


> Heow many women on here taking clomid hVe fallen pregnant on their second cycle of clomid? I'm on my second cycle and I'm abit nervous as I didn't ovulate this first cycle

I fell on my 2nd round but tracking scans confirmed I ov'd on 1st round.


----------



## Spidermonkey

hopefulfor1st said:


> Spidermonkey said:
> 
> 
> Heow many women on here taking clomid hVe fallen pregnant on their second cycle of clomid? I'm on my second cycle and I'm abit nervous as I didn't ovulate this first cycle
> 
> So they increased the dose though right?Click to expand...

Yes they told me to take two of my clomid tablets (50mg each tablet) a day instead of just one a day


----------



## Katerz

Spidermonkey said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spidermonkey said:
> 
> 
> Heow many women on here taking clomid hVe fallen pregnant on their second cycle of clomid? I'm on my second cycle and I'm abit nervous as I didn't ovulate this first cycle
> 
> So they increased the dose though right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they told me to take two of my clomid tablets (50mg each tablet) a day instead of just one a dayClick to expand...

Good luck for this cycle huni x


----------



## Mikihob

SpiderMonkey I also take two tablets each month. I have read that a lot of women, especially PCOS women don't respond well to anything below 100mg. But of course docs have to start low. :winkwink: 

I hope this cycle is successful!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Wow it's been quiet in here lately!


----------



## Spidermonkey

Thank u for all the good luck ladies :) it really means a lot knowing I can talk to u all :) ovulation day is nearing :)


----------



## KylasBaby

5 dpo today for me. I know it's too early to be symptom spotting, but wicked nauseous today. FX it means something good!


----------



## Spidermonkey

I'm 5 dpo and the wait is killing me just wanna know already! :)


----------



## Mikihob

How are you two doing? KylasBaby and Spidermonkey. Any testing yet?? It's hard to wait for two weeks, UGH! :hugs:


----------



## Katerz

Oooh I'm excited for you!


----------



## Spidermonkey

Mikihob said:


> How are you two doing? KylasBaby and Spidermonkey. Any testing yet?? It's hard to wait for two weeks, UGH! :hugs:

I had a blood test today to see if I ovulated :) if it comes back that I did ovulate then I have to wait a week and if I haven't gotten my period then I have to test, if negitive I have to contact my doctor again, it's such a big game of waiting! Hahaha


----------



## Aein

hello dears

i am here i guess after a long time
i wish to know how r u all and wt r u upto...
who is here with good news girls...


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We have a c-section date! Time is flying by...Gracie will be here on July 25 :)


----------



## Katerz

Good to hear from you Aien!

Nothing much to update with me, just enjoying Lily growing everyday! Waiting to try for number 2 :)

Here is little person now... Getting so big!


How have you been Aien?


----------



## Spidermonkey

Clomid didn't work this time now I have to put my dosage up :(


----------



## Aein

Good Luck Denyse... during your delivery time plz keep remember me in your prayers, i need badly

Katerz i cna see Lily woooow so adorable MashAllah, time is flying and yes soon you will give us gud news for number 2

afm ... no update Last December when Dr advised go for IUI or IVF ... frm tht day till now we not visit dr neither m taking medicines... just fadeup :/


----------



## Mikihob

Denyse- Congrats on the C-Section date!

Katerz- Lily is gorgeous!

Spidermonkey- I am sorry that your Clomid didn't work. What dosage are you moving into? I currently take 100mg. 

Aein- I know how you feel about being fed-up. I am having a hard time staying positive too. You are in my prayers. 

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## Aein

Miki i just saw your sticker and yes you and me in same phase... i really hurt when after a year of continuous medicines , my DH report came more worst :/ his count was best of the best, tht also decrease with more less in motility too :(

its now 3 n half year but no positive result

but yes still HOPE for the best


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Aein said:


> Good Luck Denyse... during your delivery time plz keep remember me in your prayers, i need badly
> 
> Katerz i cna see Lily woooow so adorable MashAllah, time is flying and yes soon you will give us gud news for number 2
> 
> afm ... no update Last December when Dr advised go for IUI or IVF ... frm tht day till now we not visit dr neither m taking medicines... just fadeup :/

Will keep you in my prayers for sure! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

All is well here! 
Jace is almost 1.5 and baby girl is half baked! We move into our amazing new house in 3.5 weeks!! 

https://s15.postimg.org/olqcdnovv/image.jpg

https://s15.postimg.org/5s4jgnqnv/image.jpg

https://s15.postimg.org/eymu3xvwb/image.jpg


imgupload


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> All is well here!
> Jace is almost 1.5 and baby girl is half baked! We move into our amazing new house in 3.5 weeks!!
> 
> https://s15.postimg.org/olqcdnovv/image.jpg
> 
> https://s15.postimg.org/5s4jgnqnv/image.jpg
> 
> https://s15.postimg.org/eymu3xvwb/image.jpg
> 
> 
> imgupload

Awww you're looking beautiful! Hope your pregnancy is treating you well :)


----------



## Spidermonkey

Mikihob said:


> Denyse- Congrats on the C-Section date!
> 
> Katerz- Lily is gorgeous!
> 
> Spidermonkey- I am sorry that your Clomid didn't work. What dosage are you moving into? I currently take 100mg.
> 
> Aein- I know how you feel about being fed-up. I am having a hard time staying positive too. You are in my prayers.
> 
> :hugs: :flower:

My next cycle I have to take 150mg which they told me is the highest I can go. Now it's just a waiting game till my next period comes :cry:


----------



## Mikihob

My first time using Clomid they had me all the way up to 150mg. Weird thing is my hot flashes weren't as bad. How weird. :wacko: I hope that 150mg works for you and you can get your BFP very soon.


----------



## Spidermonkey

The blood test said I didn't ovulate but I'm getting symptoms of pregnancy....... Getting a blood test tomorrow as I may have ovulated late,
Wish me luck gals :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Hey ladies, so ive been on Metformin for about 2 months now...and i go back to see the dr the end of this month for a check up...but i havent stuck to the diet he gave me so i doubt ive lost weight...should i reschedule and try the diet again??...we have been in the process of getting a new house and with $ and stress i havent been able to stick to the diet. I would just hate to go to him and not have any results...


----------



## Mikihob

sugarpi24 said:


> Hey ladies, so ive been on Metformin for about 2 months now...and i go back to see the dr the end of this month for a check up...but i havent stuck to the diet he gave me so i doubt ive lost weight...should i reschedule and try the diet again??...we have been in the process of getting a new house and with $ and stress i havent been able to stick to the diet. I would just hate to go to him and not have any results...

I personally wouldn't postpone the appointment. The bloodwork they draw will show if the metformin is working at all. My step-daughter is taking it and she gets her blood drawn once a month and keeps getting her dosage upped so that it will actually work. You can start on the diet now, even if it's not too far away. You shouldn't need to postpone. Did the doc tell you that you had to lose weight or that you should??


----------



## sugarpi24

he said that i should lose weight with the diet he told me to follow...but he isnt forcing me to lose weight...he said he would be happy if i just lost 20lbs or so...because really i need to lose 80...but he said not to go by what the internet says...and that if i lost 15-20lbs i should see a difference in my cycles. So i try the diet again...and see what happens. (the diet is NO wheat/grains/dairy/milk/simple sugars...and he said to drink lots of water and just walk)


----------



## Mikihob

sugarpi24 said:


> he said that i should lose weight with the diet he told me to follow...but he isnt forcing me to lose weight...he said he would be happy if i just lost 20lbs or so...because really i need to lose 80...but he said not to go by what the internet says...and that if i lost 15-20lbs i should see a difference in my cycles. So i try the diet again...and see what happens. (the diet is NO wheat/grains/dairy/milk/simple sugars...and he said to drink lots of water and just walk)

Yikes! You can't have any of that stuff? What I would do, is follow the diet from here on out, and at your appointment show him what you did lose or didn't. If you didn't while on the diet he know's the metformin isn't at the right dose or there is another underlying cause. Even if you only lose 5-10lbs. I have read of several PCOS girls who lost 5-10lbs and there cycles starting coming back regularly. 

I totally understanding not wanting to go back and feeling like you didn't get done what you were supposed to but progress is progress and he should appreciate that. I need to lose about 80 myself, maybe a little more. I had lost about 40 but after stopping bc pills and taking Clomid it's back. UGH! PCOS stinks. 

The water and walking is good though. I have been trying to do that myself. We are here for you. If you need someone to push you and stand behind you, we are right here with you. Diet, diet, diet, diet.....oh....:winkwink:


----------



## sugarpi24

yeah its hard because...what can i have?! vegs and meat it seems like...i tried eating lots of veggies...but then i got so sick of eating them that i couldnt think of another vegetable without feeling sick! But i drank water today at work and im trying to behave with the diet...but thats a hard diet to follow...Thanks for your advice and help i really appreciate it!


----------



## Spidermonkey

Cycle round 3 wish me luck :)


----------



## Mikihob

Good luck Spidermonkey I hope this is the cycle you get your BFP! :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## sugarpi24

i think im getting my AF on my own with metformin!!! yay!


----------



## Mikihob

sugarpi that's great! I have heard that it does help regulate periods. How exciting! I hope this can get you closer to your BFP! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

Its the period from hell but hey ill take it! just hope it continues to come every month...and give me some what hope that my body might actually be working to get us that BFP :)


----------



## Mikihob

sugarpi I had a HCG trigger for my IUI last month, and today at 12dpo AF is starting. It's pretty bad too. The worst in awhile. DH and I have agreed to take a break. We need to save up money for continuing treatments and the weight I gained with PCOS and Clomid is outrageous. Here's to getting healthy and maybe a 2015 baby. 

Hope your period lets up so you don't have to deal with the pain. :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

Hopefully during your break youll get a surprise! Good luck with saving money :)


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi Ladies can I join in please?? :hi:

Im only im only 22 with PCOS Im currently only taking metformin. 

But Metformin must be helping me in someway because I usually nearly never have my af on my own with my PCOS and since starting metformin in May I have had two af's! Only on the 30th May and again on the 4th July! So I did a 34 day cycle :happydance:

Can I ask please on the very first post in this thread, there is a list of ladies on there and there quite a few :bfp: on there. Are these all ladies who got them with PCOS? If so this is quite an achievement for women with PCOS? Im trying to see it as positive to thing for me to read as I keep getting down and negative thinking I will never get there, I had a pervious partner and we TTC for nearly two years so this also gets me down while im TTC now. (My Ex turned out to be not such a nice guy in the end, he treated bad, but im more than happy with the Fella I have now he is my world)


----------



## Katerz

Welcome Sarahlou! 

Yep pretty sure those BFP's were got with PCOS. My BFP came on my 2nd round of clomid.

Stick around we're a good bunch :)


----------



## Spidermonkey

Hey how many of u ladies have used the ovulation kits? And do they work? :)


----------



## Mikihob

Spidermonkey OPK's don't work for me. My IUI cycles all have to be ultrasound monitored because they just don't pick up my surge. I think some of the other ladies on here have had good results. I hope that one of them can give you better information. :hugs:

Denyse tomorrow is the date!! Gracie will be here. How are you feeling? It's so exciting!! Congrats in advance! :hugs:


----------



## laurabe

I found the cheaper ovulation kits were better. The expensive digital ones were inconsistent


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies, it has been a very very long time since I have ventured onto this site lol
I kind of hit a hard time in February when I lost my job and then the following month got a new one only to be offered a full time job where my husband works which has lead to us becoming the managers of our area of the company #_#
It has kept me extremely busy! 
I was put on Extended release Metformin 500 mg once per day (due to stomach upset I can't go higher.) and it has started to regulate my cycles :) 
Last month I had a couple weeks where I was sure that I was pregnant since my boobs hurt too much to touch which is unusual for me. Sadly AF came at 35 CD (better than 50 CD) 
This month I pretty positive that I ovulated thanks to EW CM and I am currently about 11 DPO right now. 
I have been having nausea, head aches, tender boobs (nothing like the previous month though) ever so mild cramping in uterus, had some spotting yesterday (very light brown) that is gone now, my back has been aching terribly, I have been super fatigued and a bit restless at night. I have been peeing every 2 hours ON THE CLOCK! But today I took a test and it was a bfn :( 
though it was just a dollar tree test since that is all I had. I will give it another week and then test and then one more after that (Unless AF shows before then.) 

I noticed that there are some pregnancies in here and CONGRATS TO ALL :D!!!
Hopeful you must have conceived about the last time I was on here! 
What have been your symptoms?
Everyone PG momma please share!


----------



## Mikihob

BAB welcome back! Sorry you had a rough go earlier this year. I am glad to hear everything is better now. 

I am not pregnant BUT, the symptoms sound promising. Was the light brown spotting just one day? Based on your dpo it could be implantation bleeding. I would wait until 14dpo and then test again and if BFN, wait until 18dpo unless AF starts. It does sound promising. I hope it's a BFP for you! :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi Mikihob, the discharge (idk how else to put it) showed ever so slightly on Wednesday evening and then on Thursday it was there when I wiped but went away as the day progressed. 
I forgot to mention that my husband has noticed that my bb's are getting larger and when we checked they do feel much heavier as well. 
I am more worried that my body is playing tricks on me.. It has done it in the past but that was usually when I was having irregular cycles, which now they are considered regular again thanks to me being able to religiously take my metformin with little stomach issues :) 
Although I strongly want and desire to be pregnant this month, I will be happy if I am on an even more regular cycle at the very least. My obgyn told me to TTC on metformin only until October and then she will put me on Clomid and see if that makes a difference. I would much prefer for me to get pregnant before then though


----------



## sugarpi24

Spidermonkey said:


> Hey how many of u ladies have used the ovulation kits? And do they work? :)

Ive tried the smiley OPK's to take the guessing out of it and i think they worked...but with PCOS it can cause the results to vary...i dont think they work properly with some women with PCOS...others i think have had no issues with them. I just dont trust them so i dont use them.


----------



## Mikihob

BABTTC123 said:


> Hi Mikihob, the discharge (idk how else to put it) showed ever so slightly on Wednesday evening and then on Thursday it was there when I wiped but went away as the day progressed.
> I forgot to mention that my husband has noticed that my bb's are getting larger and when we checked they do feel much heavier as well.
> I am more worried that my body is playing tricks on me.. It has done it in the past but that was usually when I was having irregular cycles, which now they are considered regular again thanks to me being able to religiously take my metformin with little stomach issues :)
> Although I strongly want and desire to be pregnant this month, I will be happy if I am on an even more regular cycle at the very least. My obgyn told me to TTC on metformin only until October and then she will put me on Clomid and see if that makes a difference. I would much prefer for me to get pregnant before then though

I would guess that you are pregnant. I don't know for sure and our bodies play mean, mean tricks on us. Last month, I had some unusual symptoms and thought for sure I was pregnant- NOPE. But yours sound like early symptoms and the discharge when wiped only, for a short time, it sounds like implantation. I don't want to get your hopes up, but I would bet on you. :hugs: Do you normally spot before AF??


----------



## BABTTC123

Mikihob said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mikihob, the discharge (idk how else to put it) showed ever so slightly on Wednesday evening and then on Thursday it was there when I wiped but went away as the day progressed.
> I forgot to mention that my husband has noticed that my bb's are getting larger and when we checked they do feel much heavier as well.
> I am more worried that my body is playing tricks on me.. It has done it in the past but that was usually when I was having irregular cycles, which now they are considered regular again thanks to me being able to religiously take my metformin with little stomach issues :)
> Although I strongly want and desire to be pregnant this month, I will be happy if I am on an even more regular cycle at the very least. My obgyn told me to TTC on metformin only until October and then she will put me on Clomid and see if that makes a difference. I would much prefer for me to get pregnant before then though
> 
> I would guess that you are pregnant. I don't know for sure and our bodies play mean, mean tricks on us. Last month, I had some unusual symptoms and thought for sure I was pregnant- NOPE. But yours sound like early symptoms and the discharge when wiped only, for a short time, it sounds like implantation. I don't want to get your hopes up, but I would bet on you. :hugs: Do you normally spot before AF??Click to expand...

Only literally the day before and it would be a darker brown than this then slowly over the course of a day become af 
And thank you!! I really hope I am but I keep having doubts. :( 

I have been noticing that my nipples feel weird when I both put on and take off clothes. Currently I am enjoying a bra free day but when I had to put one on to go into town there was about a minute of just idk how to describe the feeling... It is weird and then it did the same thing afterwards. I guess I can describe the feeling as that same feeling you get when a limb is awakening from being numb lol
I hope it isn't all in my head and then I sound crazy xD haha


----------



## Mikihob

Clomid makes me get that tingling feeling in my breasts sometimes. It makes me so mad when it happens during the TWW. That is supposed to be a good sign too. I really hope that you are pregnant too and that it's not your body being a meany. :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm not on clomid quite yet, I have to wait until October :) 

Today has been a pretty symptom free day :/ my boobs are barely sore at all, I had a little cramping but that was it. I feel pretty normal now so I could very well be days away from starting AF x( 
I'm considering getting some FRER but I don't really want to waste money if I'm not pg... We have renaissance fair this next weekend and for the following 2 after that. We do secuirty and I am a lead for the morning crew, so I really don't want to use anymore money before then than I have to, especially since we have to camp out. 

It is going to suck if af starts while we are there because we only have port-a-potty's to use D:


----------



## Katerz

Fingers crossed this is it for you BAB xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Thanks Katerz <3

Question...

Have any of you tried Homemade pregnancy tests?
I just tried the bleach test and had immediate results! But I decided to test it on my husband and so did he. After further inspected we realized that our bleach is lavender scented and that could possibly be causing the same reaction (When pregnant it is supposed to fizz pretty well.) 

Anyways, I am waiting to try the tooth paste and then the dandilion test next. The pinesol one was well but I might wait until tomorrow to do that.. 

Also, I tried the ring test over the palm to predict the genders of your babies. I keep getting boys xD It was boy boy girl boy. I gave up after the last boy lmao

Basically for this test you tie your wedding ring on a piece of your hair and then get it motionless above your LEFT hand. Tap it in the center of your hand 3 times and then if it swings back and forth it means you are having (or had apparently) a boy. If it does wide circles then you are having (or had) a girl. 

I tried over my belly but it wouldn't work :( 
Over the belly is to determine (if you are pregnant) what the gender of the baby inside you is.
Get it steady over your belly and then have someone else hold it. The same results for each gender will be as the palm one. 

Has anyone had any actual results with these?? I am curious because I also just held it over my right hand and the ring started moving back and forth ALL ON ITS OWN! I was excited at first but then found no tests for this :/


----------



## Katerz

Wow never heard of those home made tests, how interesting! If they work it would save a lot if cash lol

I did the over the belly thing with my wedding ring and it said boy so that was a bit out lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Aww lol well they can't all work xD 
I think it is just fun to do while in the 2ww. Gets that testing itch fulfilled a little.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hope everyone is doing well :) I just wanted to update you ladies that our daughter was born as scheduled by csection on July 25 at 9:46 am weighing 7lb and 15oz. We got home last night and we are all doing well. My life is now complete <3


----------



## BABTTC123

<3 <3 Hi Denyse and congrats! :) is that her in your display pic?


----------



## Katerz

Aw congrats on your lovely new bundle :) xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats Denise!


----------



## Mikihob

Congrats Denyse. She is beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## Katerz

Hope everyone is doing good :)


----------



## BABTTC123

I have been dealing with the renaissance fair I do volunteer security at and a TON of shitty events, one right after the other :(
my car broke down, a work trailer got busted up, a work van broke down, an old friend did se unforgivable things at fair and I found myself Ina drunken stupor and then with the worst hangover of my life the next day x( 
but, things are coming together now. I am showing VERY fertile signs and so I am hoping to ovulate by the 14th :) of course my hubby and I are dtd as often as is healthy for his balls lol but it is nice to know that this could be my month and honestly I really want it to be not just because I want a baby but because the due date would fall on/around the first day we became a couple <3 
Fingers are crossed!!
anyone else expected to ovulate around this time and will be going through the 2ww?


----------



## Mikihob

BAB I am so sorry you had to go through all of that. It sounds very frustating. Ovulation in 2 days! Woop Woop! If only his balls could keep up with you. :rofl: I really hope you catch the eggie and get your BFP! I end my TWW when you start yours. I can still keep you company!! :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

Ah! So exciting!! You are almost able to test!! :D fingers and toes are crossed for you!! Have you had any symptoms? Or are you just trying to avoid symptom spotting-- as I have a bad habit of doing lol


----------



## Mikihob

BAB I am an AWFUL symptom spotter. This is my last IUI before moving to IVF so I have been trying to behave. :haha: 

I have symptom wise: severe headaches, fatigue, slight nausea and cramping. I had a few sharp ones and then they moved to dull/achy ones. I have also felt weird cramps near my belly button. But I have read that numerous times. :rofl: My breasts are super sensitive and sore. I have also had some sharp stabbing pains in them, which is super odd. I have a cold as well. Stuffy/runny nose and sore throat. I was told that's good in another thread.

Most of these I get standard with Clomid, so I am trying not to get too excited. Almost test day!! For us both! :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

Well lets still hope that this is your month! :D
I sadly can't go by a bunch of the pregnancy symptoms either. I have noticed that my boobs naturally get SUPER SORE before AF :/ it wasn't that way before this round of being 'regular'. I also have noticed that when my hormones fluctuate I get REALLY nauseous and get bad head aches and the combo makes me crave food or be completely averted to certain smells. Hence a good portion of pregnancy symptoms lol


----------



## BABTTC123

^^^ it took me a few regular-ish cycles to realize that this was going to be a normal thing for my period -_-


----------



## Mikihob

Bab that is awful! I get that with Clomid too. Why do I get so many pregnancy symptoms?? It sucks. It seems the longer I am on it, the more I get. :wacko: But symptom spotting is in our nature. :winkwink:


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh I am sure once I get on Clomid (if I need to.) then I will be miserable xD haha I won't know what to think of all the "symptoms" lol
So today I am SUPER WARM!! My CM is slowly starting to become more fertile. It is clear like EW CM but is still pretty thick, like snot. I think I will just use preseed tonight to be safe just incase I am ovulating right now.


----------



## Mikihob

Good idea BAB. I would use it the next week just to make sure you catch your window. Hopefully this month is the month! :thumbup:


----------



## BABTTC123

Thankyou! I will be using it all week long lol once I dry up then I will assume that I am no longer ovulating :) 

sooo have you tested yet?


----------



## Mikihob

14 hours till testing!! I test Friday morning at 5am. I am exciting it's finally here! I want to say that I know I am, but with all these wacky symptoms, you never really know until that stick shows two lines. :dohh: :winkwink:


----------



## BABTTC123

Yeah, I was SURE that I was pg last month and then low and behold af made her appearance :/ uck... Lol 
well I have my fingers toes, arms and legs crossed for ya! I will be gone all weekend and have no chance to charge my phone, but still keep me informed somehow! :)


----------



## Mikihob

Bab it was a BFN this morning. :cry: I cried and cried and cried. DH has a 40 + minute drive to work so I know his brain is going- worrying about me. Next step for me is birth control for a few months and save money for IVF. 

Have you gotten a positive OPK yet? Hope your weekend is awesome!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## BABTTC123

*hugs* I am sorry to hear that :( is it required that you have to be on birth control the next few months?? I would personally prefer to keep trying until I could afford it. I am sure that going off Clomid might cause a change in your body that could trigger Ovulation as well. I think it is at least worth a try while you are waiting<3
I haven't ordered any yet because I would like to see my cycle be more regular first, though this morning I DEFINITELY had EW CM! :) I am bringing preseed with me to the renaissance fair I am volunteering at. I wont let camping get in the way of TTC xD 

If you don't mind me asking, what vitamins/medicine are you taking? And your husband? Also, have you had his swimmers tested? 

currently I am taking Prenatals, folic acid, potassium (I am deficient) and metformin. I have my hubby taking mens vitamins and zinc.


----------



## nlk

Miki I've already posted in your journal, but definitely wanted to agree with bab. Is there any reason you need to be on birth control in the meantime? It might be worth letting your body have a few months off..and you never know, you could fall naturally whilst you're having a break!!


----------



## Spidermonkey

My dr has decided that the best thing for me is surgery or IVF ;(


----------



## Mikihob

BAB and NLK The birth control was just to help my PCOS symptoms and hormone fluctuations. I could just wait a month and see if my body still ovulates and gets normal on its own, and if not, then move into birth control. DH has no swimmers so there is zero chance of falling naturally while waiting, so I assumed why not get BC again. :cry: What do you think? I love advice. :flower: :thumbup: :hugs: 

Spidermonkey I am sorry you have to move into IVF. Surgery? What kind of surgery? :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

:( I haven't had my hubby checked yet, so I am just hoping that he DOES have swimmers... It is fairly expensive here to check it, but I seen some DYI tricks online that show you how to make a high powered microscope from a smart phone :3
I just need to buckle down and do it!


----------



## Mikihob

I wonder why it's so costly to get him checked?? As my husband says, he just needs to "Jack-off in a dixie cup" and then get it checked. :rofl: He's a dork. I am sorry that the test would be so much. How cool to make a microscope with your phone. That would be neat. I hope DH has swimmers so you don't have to go through what I did/am. :hugs: How are you? Have you gotten a positive OPK? Still have EWCM?


----------



## BABTTC123

No more EWCM and I still haven't bought an opk lol I am pretty sure I ovulated last week and sadly two of my most fertile days were wasted because my husband was too tired. We are now in a rut because I tried to get him to do the baby dance with me today and once again he claimed to be tired. I got upset and left the room which made him upset. We both stewed for a while and when I went to apologize he went ahead and told me that he doesn't think we should have kids because he thinks it will ruin our relationship. I'm having a hard time with all of this because having a baby is what I want most in this world second to him only by a little. I don't think he is going to feel the same way layer, unless he has been lying to me this entire time about wanting kids in the first place and just let me get my hopes up and talk about it just to turn around and break my heart like this. I know he can tell I am depressed and he seems to care. But I can't really feel anything other than pain right now.


----------



## Spidermonkey

Mikihob said:


> BAB and NLK The birth control was just to help my PCOS symptoms and hormone fluctuations. I could just wait a month and see if my body still ovulates and gets normal on its own, and if not, then move into birth control. DH has no swimmers so there is zero chance of falling naturally while waiting, so I assumed why not get BC again. :cry: What do you think? I love advice. :flower: :thumbup: :hugs:
> 
> Spidermonkey I am sorry you have to move into IVF. Surgery? What kind of surgery? :hugs:

The surgery is called an ovarian drill :cry:


----------



## Mikihob

BAB I am sorry you missed your fertile days. With him saying he doesnt think you two should have kids and then claiming to be too tired, it sounds like he said he was tired to avoid BDing. I cant believe he would just randomly say that, after all the trying you have already done and right after you are married. My moms second husband told her that he wanted kids and then went and got a vasectomy and never told her. One day she was talking to him about babies and he told her, he cant have any anymore. She was heartbroken and left him. Having a baby was too important to her. I hope that he is just being scared because of the idea of a baby and that he will come around and not actually lying about wanting babies. I am so sorry that you are dealing with this. :hugs:

spidermonkey I had the option to have ovarian drilling cause of the amount of cysts that I have, but I was too afraid. Do you know when you might be going in?


----------



## BABTTC123

Ovarian drilling sounds painful x( I haven't heard of what the surgery does though.. 

Asm.. My husband clarified what he was saying. He apparently meant that he doesn't want to TRY to have kids. He says that he doesn't like the pressure and would prefer it being random. I suppose I should just stop telling him when I am ovulating then? Idk.. I have to get through this cycle so that I can start on the next. I think I will see if he is fine with doing the NTNP until January and then letting me get on Clomid and trying that for a few cycles.. I am still upset about everything because I hate the idea of never having a baby :( I am pretty sure that IVF is not an option for us, and I know adoption is an option but it just isn't the same.


----------



## Mikihob

BAB I totally understand. It's hard feeling pressure to perform, and each month if you get a BFN he feels like he isn't performing. I would just not tell him when you are ovulating. Initiate it like it's just random and then he will be in it, you will be in it and it may even increase your chances since you will both be more intimate and not feeling like you are "working". 

I agree, if nothing by January, take Clomid. You can always let him know you will take it and not tell him when you are taking it, or when you are fertile. Keep the stress on him down and he should be ok. Glad he clarified what you meant and didn't leave you feeling hurt and confused. 

My DH said something Friday-ish about getting the adoption process started. I have nothing against adoption, and have started numerous times, but you are right it isn't the same. I don't just want a baby. I want to experience pregnancy. Feeling the baby move inside me and seeing the u/s and hearing the heartbeat, breastfeeding, etc. In the end if it came down to adoption or nothing, I may feel differently. Hey, no labor. :happydance: :haha: 

How are you doing otherwise? Are you going to wait for AF to show or POAS just to see??


----------



## BABTTC123

It is probably a good idea to get all the background checks and home studies done at least 6 months to a year before you actually adopt, any sooner is a bit pointless because those expire after a year I think. But I completely understand how you feel about it. I want to wait until after I am 30 before considering adoption. I have about 7 years left so hopefully something will happen within that time!
I am hoping that Ivf works for you and that you end up with a couple bundles of joy :3

I have been doing good. Not many symptoms other than being extra emotional (crying over pizza and a movie lol) and then yesterday it felt like a bug was stinging my boobs! The pain only lasted for a few seconds and my boobs have only been slightly tender since then. What is really weird is that I haven't been nauseas at all. I usually suffer from nausea thanks to my metformin but I have felt great. I have felt like my uterus has been hard for about a week now but that could be in my head. Up until today I had been cramping daily since ovulation. It's really weird but I have a bad feeling that af will make her appearance at the end of the week :/


----------



## meek0104

Hi everyone. I'm new to this site. I'm 25 years old and diagnosed with PCOS about a month ago. I was referred to a fertility specialist by my OB/GYN. Apparently there was nothing else she could do to help me. Anyway, my doctor ran blood work, did an ultrasound, and revealed the "string of pearls" on my ovaries. I'm relieved that there is finally an answer. I have been with my by for 2 1/2 years and we have been trying for 1 1/2 years. Once the doctor diagnosed the PCOS he prescribed me metformin. He instructed me to start with one a day (500mg) and once it no longer upset my tummy (and boy did it!!) I can increase by one until I was up to 4. Well lo and behold I've been taking 2000mg for about two weeks and the red witch showed up as brown spotting on Saturday and World War III by Sunday! I'm so happy!!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; My doc has me coming in tomorrow for blood work, and if all is well I should be starting Clomid. I'm on cycle Day 2 and would love to hear others stories and see where they are in their journeys. Sites like these are what is helping me to remain positive. Bf's sperm analysis came back perfect so I know its me that's slowing the process. KMFX that I can start the clomid this cycle and maybe even get my BFP!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hiya Meek :) 
That's crazy that your doctor has you on such a high dose of metformin! I keep hearing about other ladies being put on these high doses and my stomach turns.. I was on just 1000 mg for over a year before I gave up due to the stomach issues. I tried many times to get back on it and now I am on only 500 mg extended release once a day. This seems to be working though I do still get nauseous (except for the past week for some reason.) 
Glad to hear that your tummy is doing good with it though :D
I have been trying for almost 2 years now, I think lol I was going to be put on Clomid in October but some plans have changed and now I am going to have to wait until January. I am hoping that I can naturally conceive before then though :3 though I doubt it will happen :'(
You should install a period/fertility tracker app on your phone if you haven't already. They really help with us ladies who have irregular cycles. Mine currently is trying to adjust to my new found regular cycles so it is a bit off, but it is still nice to be able to use the notes section to keep track of body temp, weight, cervical position, texture, open/closed and mucus type as well as symptoms and emotions/moods. It records all of this and can help inform you when something is different. This is awesome because, for me, I am a terrible symptom spotter but I have found that with my regular cycles I tend to get early pregnancy symptoms pretty hard core. So if it notices that something different IS or something usual ISN'T happening then it will let me know. 
I hope you are able to get on Clomid so that you can get busy and have a baby <3
I would recommend investing in preseed lubricant, you can find it at walmart or really any other store that sells condoms and lubes. I would also suggest having your man take multivitamins with high zinc levels or at least get some zinc. He should be taking about 60 mg (I think that is the correct measurement.) per day. 
As for you, taking prenatal vitamins can help prepare your body for a baby so then when you conceive your baby has the best chances straight away! The folic acid will be great for your hair but make sure not to supplement that too much.. I didn't realize that I was overdosing on it and the hair on my arms started growing in a lot thicker than it already is. lol


----------



## Katerz

Welcome meek!

I have no experience with met but fell pg on my 2nd round of clomid. We had been trying for 5 years and now have a healthy lively toddler. We are waiting until April '15 to try for number 2. I'm hoping that now I have lost almost 2.5 stone we can conceive without medical intervention...only time will tell!

Good luck on your journey xxx


----------



## meek0104

Lol yes the side effects do pass, but man oh man, getting through them. To this day I still have tummy troubles when I eat fast food (my Wendy's went straight to the new toilet last night...TMI I'm sorry!:wacko:) but after blood work and ultrasound my doc gave me the okay to start 100mg of clomid on cycle day 5 ( Thursday) :happydance::happydance: I'm hoping you can conceive naturally as well!! Waiting til January seems so hard!!!
The only thing is I haven't been tracking my temps this cycle and I'm not sure that I can start now because I'm already on cycle day three. Can you start temping once your cycle has started? What a good fertility tracker to use? 
I was taking prenatals but am running low and only have folic acid vitamins now so I will need to restock. I have tried to get my BF to take vitamins...he is do darn forgetful!! Lol :blush: I'm a huge symptom spotter so I'm going to try and relax this cycle, take my meds, and follow doctors orders. Doc says he is ready to get my ass pregnant, so I'm hoping this is our cycle!! Sending prayers for you as well my dear!


BABTTC123 said:


> Hiya Meek :)
> That's crazy that your doctor has you on such a high dose of metformin! I keep hearing about other ladies being put on these high doses and my stomach turns.. I was on just 1000 mg for over a year before I gave up due to the stomach issues. I tried many times to get back on it and now I am on only 500 mg extended release once a day. This seems to be working though I do still get nauseous (except for the past week for some reason.)
> Glad to hear that your tummy is doing good with it though :D
> I have been trying for almost 2 years now, I think lol I was going to be put on Clomid in October but some plans have changed and now I am going to have to wait until January. I am hoping that I can naturally conceive before then though :3 though I doubt it will happen :'(
> You should install a period/fertility tracker app on your phone if you haven't already. They really help with us ladies who have irregular cycles. Mine currently is trying to adjust to my new found regular cycles so it is a bit off, but it is still nice to be able to use the notes section to keep track of body temp, weight, cervical position, texture, open/closed and mucus type as well as symptoms and emotions/moods. It records all of this and can help inform you when something is different. This is awesome because, for me, I am a terrible symptom spotter but I have found that with my regular cycles I tend to get early pregnancy symptoms pretty hard core. So if it notices that something different IS or something usual ISN'T happening then it will let me know.
> I hope you are able to get on Clomid so that you can get busy and have a baby <3
> I would recommend investing in preseed lubricant, you can find it at walmart or really any other store that sells condoms and lubes. I would also suggest having your man take multivitamins with high zinc levels or at least get some zinc. He should be taking about 60 mg (I think that is the correct measurement.) per day.
> As for you, taking prenatal vitamins can help prepare your body for a baby so then when you conceive your baby has the best chances straight away! The folic acid will be great for your hair but make sure not to supplement that too much.. I didn't realize that I was overdosing on it and the hair on my arms started growing in a lot thicker than it already is. lol


----------



## meek0104

Katerz, wow that's wonderful! I was on clomid before and I assume I was ovulating, but no baby! So I'm hoping now the met/clomid combo does the trick. My old on/gym always told me I wasn't getting pregnant b/c I'm overweight... So I do hope that your weight loss aids in you conceiving. Wishing you lots of luck in your journey honey!


----------



## Spidermonkey

Mikihob said:


> BAB I am sorry you missed your fertile days. With him saying he doesnt think you two should have kids and then claiming to be too tired, it sounds like he said he was tired to avoid BDing. I cant believe he would just randomly say that, after all the trying you have already done and right after you are married. My moms second husband told her that he wanted kids and then went and got a vasectomy and never told her. One day she was talking to him about babies and he told her, he cant have any anymore. She was heartbroken and left him. Having a baby was too important to her. I hope that he is just being scared because of the idea of a baby and that he will come around and not actually lying about wanting babies. I am so sorry that you are dealing with this. :hugs:
> 
> spidermonkey I had the option to have ovarian drilling cause of the amount of cysts that I have, but I was too afraid. Do you know when you might be going in?


I go in on the 11th of September :(


----------



## BABTTC123

Meek- my hubby has the same issue with forgetting to take his vitamins x( he is doing better now though. You're doctor sounds awesome! I need to get my old one back :/ they switched my doctors after several years of me not using that clinic due to not having insurance. It was P.P. for me for a while lol 

my suggestion for finding a good fertility tracker is to google which one is best for your type of phone. I use windows so I have very limited options :| 

Relaxing is a major requirement for TTC but man is it hard to do!! I have been trying and have done better than before, but I am still constantly thinking about babies </3 if you know how to distract yourself then do that! And don't stress over fertile days as much either if you can help it! 

ASM- I am now on 14 dpo. I started get a lot of nausea this week and smell sensitivity. My boobs are slightly sore with occasional stronger pains. I have been slightly constipated, some cramping, back aches, MOODY AS HELL, head aches and some dizziness. I should start anywhere between 28-30 cd. Currently I am on cd 29 and still no sign of AF which I usually spot 4-5 days prior to her arrival. Hoping this is a good sign and NOT my body mucking itself up again. My cervix is low soft and closed and the cm is kind of creamy and sticky. No clue what pregnant cm is supposed to look like but I usually dry up completely before AF. FX!


----------



## meek0104

:Hi everyone. Just checking back in. I had a positive opk last night/this morning at 11pm and 3:30am, and then super dark test line by 7am. I am feeling some activity in my left ovary. I went for a scan on Monday and my one lone follie was 23mm!! I think I should ov today sometime, and I have another appt tomorrow to confirm. KMFX that this is our month...
Oh TMI alert...I am having the worst diarrhea of my life!! And I'm at work nauseous as hell! Ughhh. I've read this could be an effect of the estrogen hormone being so high so I'm hoping that's a good thing and Boo's little swimmers are really close to that egg! Meanwhile I'm thinking of a way to discreetly let my supervisor know I have some "business" to do at home... :loo:


----------



## meek0104

The first pic is from yesterday, top strip was at 530pm, bottom strip was 11pm. Second pic was from 330am this morning. Last pic, left strip 7am this morning, right strip 12pm this afternoon. I am having ov pains in my left ovary which is where my follie is. No other symptoms at this time....even the terrible headaches and hot flashes have subsided!


----------



## Katerz

Woooo get baby dancing!!


----------



## meek0104

Lol! Yes we are definitely trying to catch that egg! How are things for you? 


Katerz said:


> Woooo get baby dancing!!


----------



## Mikihob

SpiderMonkey I hope your surgery goes great tomorrow and you can get some answers and are able to move forward. Thinking of you. :hugs: 

BABS, how did your cycle go? :hugs:

MEEK welcome! 

Sorry I have been MIA, kinda down about my last BFN. Can't seem to shake it. Trying to move forward now and live as best as I can.


----------



## meek0104

Thank you!
Doctor's appt today confirmed I O'd! So I'm officially in the tww (as of today). I swear I almost cried when she let mew see Boo's little swimmers under the microscope from the cm sample she had taken. There were so many and they were so fast lol. She says if they looked this good at the opening, she's sure there are a bunch much that are much closer to the egg! I'm really hoping by now that one of them found it and the egg travels smoothly to my lining. Doc prescribed me Prometrium which I am to take 100mg starting tomorrow night (2dpo).
@Miki, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN. It's kinda hard to be positive after that, trust me, I know. But you have a brand new cycle to work on getting that BFP! Where is everyone else at in their cycle?


----------



## Spidermonkey

Mikihob said:


> SpiderMonkey I hope your surgery goes great tomorrow and you can get some answers and are able to move forward. Thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> BABS, how did your cycle go? :hugs:
> 
> MEEK welcome!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA, kinda down about my last BFN. Can't seem to shake it. Trying to move forward now and live as best as I can.

Mikihob- thank u very much my surgery went well I have my post op appointment next week so I'll keep u all posted :)


----------



## mumface26

Good luck with all the o'ing and the bd'ng!! 
Is NLK due anyday now? 
I do stalk you guys occasionally......

Btw, i wonder what happened to ghinspire??
:dust:


----------



## Katerz

Mumface! Nice to hear from you! Did you get hitched? (I can't make out your pic on my phone!)


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Mumface! Nice to hear from you! Did you get hitched? (I can't make out your pic on my phone!)

Yep! Married the most amazing guy on July 26th 2014:cloud9:
The photo is us on the dancefloor. Had an amazing day, my dad sent me the sunshine i wanted and the day went smoothly!
Honeymoon to Turkey on Sept 27th wooohooo!!
Congrats on your weight loss!! 
Xxx


----------



## mumface26

Hope you can see these xxx


----------



## mumface26

My fave!!


My bridesmaids! The dog toy in the little girls hand was my dads toy from when he was a boy, we thought it was a nice touch bringing a bit of my dad to the wedding lol!


----------



## Katerz

LOVE the pics :) your dress is lovely too. Love the dog idea. My friend is planning her wedding for next year...I think i am wedding broody....if that's a thing haha.

I am 2lbs from my target weight (ticker is wrong!) almost 2.5 stone gone thanks to slimming world. :) I feel great for it woop.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mum face! Big congrats!! 
Do u have Facebook yet? 
I'll go Stalk Natalie's for her due date...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Argh! I don't want to steal her thunder and break the news but eeeeek!! Big day yesterday :)


----------



## mumface26

I will continue to stalk.....

Just realised on this photo my mums fighting the tears (pale blue suit on the right) my brother did a fab job at giving me away :)
Theres just a dad shaped space on each photo, but he was there in spirit.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6144.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Katerz

mumface26 said:


> I will continue to stalk.....
> 
> Just realised on this photo my mums fighting the tears (pale blue suit on the right) my brother did a fab job at giving me away :)
> Theres just a dad shaped space on each photo, but he was there in spirit.

Aw love the look on hubby's face! That picture is full of so much emotion. 

I saw a post from NLK on Instagram earlier eeek.


----------



## mumface26

Oohhh i need stick around then........

I was limping on my wedding day as i sprained my ankle on my hen night. Went for a meal with my sisters and friends, i remember nothing, i woke up on my bathroom floor with my now hubby stood over me saying "please dont be sick on the floor for f### sake!" Then i passed out again. Woke up in bed the next morning, full clothed with a huge fat ankle. My best friend said i fell over on the way home and got a round of aplause. I dont remember......oh and MIL said i pole danced with a tall lamp in a bar and was asking for a stripping fireman to show me his hose?? Sorry.....totes blank......:)

Did you go to the gym to lose the weight kat or was it pure SW? 
Im on mad one to lose weight now. Im on day 7 of the 30 day shred but doing it every other day and im considering yoga for my days in between.
Doesnt help when the Mr comes back from getting petrol with full fat coke, topic bars, crisps and double chocolate muffins :(
I aint touching those thankyoooouuu!!!


----------



## mumface26

On my hen do, the photo that motivates me to shed the pounds. (Im in the blue dress, mummy in the middle and my bezzie mate since age 11)
I loved that dress but now I hate it and its not coming to Turkey with me.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140629-WA0004.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Katerz

Haha sounds like a great night! Loooots of memories!

Purely Slimming World...I'm too lazy to excercise haha! I start and lose interest! 

I love it and it's totally changed the way I cook stuff. I still have chocolate but I jus use my Syns on it and Wednesday weigh in is naughty takeaway evening!

My hubby stops buying me choc now and sticks to cans of diet coke bless him!


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Haha sounds like a great night! Loooots of memories!
> 
> Purely Slimming World...I'm too lazy to excercise haha! I start and lose interest!
> 
> I love it and it's totally changed the way I cook stuff. I still have chocolate but I jus use my Syns on it and Wednesday weigh in is naughty takeaway evening!
> 
> My hubby stops buying me choc now and sticks to cans of diet coke bless him!

My hubs is terrible. I've mastered portion control as that was a huge problem of mine, now i have left overs to take to work unless hubby eats it. I have swapped white for wholemeal in terms of bread, pasta and rice but tbh i dont eat a lot of bread, i love the warburton thins mmmm yum!
And i dont reach for a desert right away, ive taken to clearing away after meals straight away and then i decide if i want something and even then its just a yogurt.
But hubby is terrible, he skips breakfast so he ends up snacking all evening. He loves food. He does support me and keeps me motivated but it would be nice if he would join in sometimes.

How are your pcos symptoms? Have you seen any changes yet? Even the loss of 5 or 10 pounds can make the difference to pcos so i imagine your epic loss would have kicked its bum!


----------



## Katerz

To be honest I haver notice many changes but I think that's because the pill is keeping everything in check.

Ooo you should try the muller after 8 mint yoghurt (if you've not already!) mmm they're yum!


----------



## mumface26

Ahhh well, i admit i forget to take the pill. Infact you just reminded me and i haven't been taking it for almost a week :haha:
I was buzzing in the summer. Id forgotten to take my pill for ages and i came on whilst i was out with my mum. I was looking at my diary that night and realised it had been 29 days since the af before that so i was excited. Then i ran 2 packs together as AF wasnt invited to the wedding :haha:
But i need to start taking it as AF isnt invited to Turkey either.


----------



## nlk

EEEK INDEED!

Firstly I just want to say hi to everyone! And what lovely wedding pics mumface! Glad to hear your day went so well.

And yes, baby Oscar arrived at 2:51 am on Friday 12th September, and weighed 8 lb 9 oz! He's absolutely perfect although labour was a bit traumatic...induced after reduced movement and 9 days overdue!

Here he is :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140913_172212.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> EEEK INDEED!
> 
> Firstly I just want to say hi to everyone! And what lovely wedding pics mumface! Glad to hear your day went so well.
> 
> And yes, baby Oscar arrived at 2:51 am on Friday 12th September, and weighed 8 lb 9 oz! He's absolutely perfect although labour was a bit traumatic...induced after reduced movement and 9 days overdue!
> 
> Here he is :cloud9:

Awwwwwwww perfect!!! 
:cloud9: indeed!
Well done you and massive congrats! 
Xxxxx


----------



## mumface26

Take care nlk, you and your little dude! :flower::baby::happydance::crib:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

nlk said:


> EEEK INDEED!
> 
> Firstly I just want to say hi to everyone! And what lovely wedding pics mumface! Glad to hear your day went so well.
> 
> And yes, baby Oscar arrived at 2:51 am on Friday 12th September, and weighed 8 lb 9 oz! He's absolutely perfect although labour was a bit traumatic...induced after reduced movement and 9 days overdue!
> 
> Here he is :cloud9:

Congratulations, he is adorable!! How are you feeling? Hope your recovery is going well.


----------



## scerena

I totally unsubscribed from this thread by accident and just thought no one was posting anymore :dohh:

Most of you probably don't even remember me lol! But thought I would pass by and say :hi:

Congrats again NLK he is so gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## Katerz

I remember :) :wave:


----------



## scerena

:hi: katerz good to see someone remembers me :haha:

How are you???

I can't believe your baby girl is 1 and a half :saywhat: time half flies by doesn't it!!! Hope you're both well :hugs:


----------



## Aein

Hello Girls!

how are you all doing
Mumface congrats dear <3

nlkcongarts for having so cute baby muaaaah lots of love <3


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations NLK!!


----------



## scerena

*NLK* I hope that you're both doing well?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm still lurking!!


----------



## Katerz

A lurker too!

Not long for you now hopeful?


----------



## Katerz

scerena said:


> :hi: katerz good to see someone remembers me :haha:
> 
> How are you???
> 
> I can't believe your baby girl is 1 and a half :saywhat: time half flies by doesn't it!!! Hope you're both well :hugs:

Oops I didn't notice this before! Nope I cannot believe it either! Such a little charachter! 18 months old tomorrow....eeek I have an 18 month old lol.


----------



## nlk

hopeful, you're due this month!? Wowsers!!


----------



## J_Lynn

I haven't been on the site in a couple months now, everything is changing and so many LTTTC/TTCers are getting their BFPs! So fantastic!!!


----------



## nlk

J lynn, I remember you :) congrats on your little girl! She's gorgeous!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Repeat c section booked for the 30th of this month!


----------



## J_Lynn

nlk said:


> J lynn, I remember you :) congrats on your little girl! She's gorgeous!

Congrats to you also! 4 weeks over? ! Is your ticker accurate?! If so, oh my gosh!!!


----------



## nlk

haha no definitely wrong! I just haven't had a single minute to make a new one! I did go 9 days over though...and was then induced :)


----------



## Aein

Hello sweet Ladies

how are you all doing, and wts going on

and yes m done with IUI yesterday, it was a good n worst day too as i was in too much pain

but m happy as DH motility was 12% yesterday and after lab wash process it increased by 60%

now m IN in 2WW .. ahhhhh let see where it will go


----------



## Katerz

Very very best of luck aien I really hope it your turn keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Aein

awww thank you Katerz

i am thinking my Dr didnt go with any ultrasound
i really dont know how much follicles raptures, she just done insemination
and given Duphaston twice a day and said do blood test after 2 weeks, ehhh

is this sound normal, should i nt get monitor in 2 weeks time?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Our baby girl was born 30/10/14.
Zoe Maddox Winter 
7p12oz 51cm 

https://s18.postimg.org/5wjbee915/image.jpg

https://s18.postimg.org/a4e3n5agp/image.jpg

https://s18.postimg.org/4dnx9f2gp/image.jpg


imgur


----------



## Katerz

Massive congrats hopeful! She's gorgeous. 

Welcome to the world baby Zoe!)


----------



## mumface26

:happydance::kiss::flower::baby::crib::hug::wohoo:

Beautiful!


----------



## StellaBella24

Congrats Hopeful.
Sooo gorgeous!
One of each....how lovely. Xx


----------



## Aein

nlk said:


> EEEK INDEED!
> 
> Firstly I just want to say hi to everyone! And what lovely wedding pics mumface! Glad to hear your day went so well.
> 
> And yes, baby Oscar arrived at 2:51 am on Friday 12th September, and weighed 8 lb 9 oz! He's absolutely perfect although labour was a bit traumatic...induced after reduced movement and 9 days overdue!
> 
> Here he is :cloud9:


woow wooow wooow i just say Congrats n MashAllah
he is a super little hero :happydance::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Aein

awww what a perfect baby and a happy healthy family Hopeful

yu yuuuuu m happy for you, i wish n pray for same family very soon InshahAllah

Afm; countdown started, just 3 more days to blood tes, may be Saturday afternoon i go :)
m very excited and other hand i m thinking about any sign symptom but as compare to last week, nuthing is dere just sore boobs n backache which is normal in my case
God knows wts waiting for me ... just praying n praying


----------



## StellaBella24

Goodluck Aein


----------



## StellaBella24

I have a confession...i didnt take my pill this month...didnt tell OH!
Been using agnus castus again to help ovulation as it worked wonders for me last time. Day 20 and no idea where i am in cycle. Opks worked for me too before but now having lots of mixed results.
Didnt really intend to get pregnant yet just wanted to see what would happen to my cycle length on AC again so can plan next one maybe.

Stupid taking such a big risk i know now! Will have to have lots of 'headaches' between now and AF just incase.

Phew...confession made (but not to the right person, i know!)


----------



## Aein

it was nt my month :/

but very surprised, as i visit my Dr on CD3 and she said i still have good follicles from last medication i.e. 20mm 18mm n 15mm ... and same day my bleeding stopped
m just worrying if these follicles nt shred out , then what will be going inside :S

now m on a month relaxation, let see will for for IUI#2 OR IVF in January 2015


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats Hopeful, she's beautiful!

How is everyone else doing? I haven't checked in in a while, it's been hectic with 2 kids but life with them is great <3


----------



## Katerz

Hope everyone is ok.

Sorry it wasn't your month aien I'm really hoping for you, keep strong xx


----------



## LouOscar01

I see this thread is very well established but wondered if I could join in...? Just been officially diagnosed with PCOS and feeling incredibly 'despondent' to put it mildly! X


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi LouOscar! :wave:
I just posted in the December testers thread about your post :3 
This is a great place to get info but it has been pretty quiet for a while. Maybe a new comer with liven things up again??


----------



## nlk

welcome LouOscar! As bab has said, it's been pretty quiet in here for a while, but it would definitely be lovely to get it all going again!

Try not to feel too despondent yet. There are lots of avenues you can go down. And bear in mind, there are plenty of girls in this group who got their bfp naturally! So it can totally happen :)

Bab, you're starting your clomid cycle! Good luck! How are you feeling? When are you testing?


----------



## MrsC10

Hi everyone! I've been missing from this thread for a long time. TTC was really taking its toll on me and I kind of stepped away from it. Anyway....we ended up going private back in October and we're officially diagnosed with PCOS (after being told I didn't gave it two years ago!!!). We had our first Clomid round at the beginning of November and am now 5 weeks pregnant!!
LouOscar. Keep your chin up hun. As mlk has said, there's lots of avenues you can go down. There's loads of women here who can give you advice xx


----------



## nlk

Oh MrsC10...I remember you from way back! Congratulations! Would you mind if I added you to our bfp list? As your name is already down! Get that counter moving up again!


----------



## BABTTC123

nlk- I had started my round on 11/12 and AF is due any day now. All bfn's though last night and this morning my mind has been playing tricks on me and trying to make me believe there are faint lines that magically disappear! 
I am going to get an frer to settle this insanity once and for all -_- lol
How have you been?
How is ds doing?

MrsC- I don't think I was around when you were on here, but CONGRATS!!
Any symptoms you noticed? what dpo were you when the bfp finally showed??


----------



## MrsC10

nlk said:


> Oh MrsC10...I remember you from way back! Congratulations! Would you mind if I added you to our bfp list? As your name is already down! Get that counter moving up again!

Thanks nlk. Of course you can add me to the BFP list :) x


----------



## MrsC10

BABTTC123 said:


> MrsC- I don't think I was around when you were on here, but CONGRATS!!
> Any symptoms you noticed? what dpo were you when the bfp finally showed??

I didn't test until 14dpo. I thought I was out as I had a bit of brown spotting on 13dpo.
Only symptoms I've had are cramps and mega fatigue! x


----------



## nlk

Oooh well FX that AF stays away, bab! The only symptom I had was that I was quite light headed. So whenever I turned my head it took a while for the room to catch up! The only reason I tested was just to be sure I wasn't pregnant before I had a drink as it was new year's eve! :haha: I hadn't kept an eye on AF or anything, so had no clue when she was due...just kind of switched my mind off to it all after my CD12 scan.


----------



## BABTTC123

I hope she stays away for a GOOD reason lol the witch is not wanted this month!

I have had plethora of symptoms but they could all be related to the clomid. I am trying my hardest not to get too let down because TECHNICALLY I am 13 dpo.. Unless I am adding this wrong and FF is truly right? 
I had a positive opk cd 14 but my cervix was high hard closed, we dtd before I even tested but I doubt anything got through. cd 15 the opk was darker than control line and my cervix was high hard soft. This would have been the perfect day for conception but hubby couldn't finish up :( 
We dtd on cd 16 but opk was already getting light again. <\3


----------



## mummy2_1

Hi all, I am 25 diagnosed 4hrs ago with pcos. Had my lb naturally after 12+months. He's now 2. Me and oh are currently wtt/ntnp. Would like to join this thread as am sure Il need the support and advise from fellow pcos'ers when we decide to ttc again. Good luck everyone
It is possible, we can all do this! Chasing our bfp.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi Mummy :)
that is awesome news that you conceived your ds naturally! 
When do you plan to ttc again?


----------



## Katerz

Eeeee activity again!

Welcome to the thread Lou!

Fingers crossed for your BFP babs!

Congrats on yours MrsC!

Welcome Mummy!


----------



## LouOscar01

Wondering whether I will ovulate this cycle or not. Got my positive ovulation test but nothing happened...

Does anyone know what eventually triggers AF in an anovulatory cycle?!


----------



## BABTTC123

My dr basically said that if there is a drop in progesterone it should trigger af, but that would mean that there would have had to of been a rise-ovulation. But.... I could have misunderstood her. I am still learning about the anovulation oart of things #_#


----------



## mummy2_1

Hi. Ttc#2 is still undecided. We have a few things to accomplish first. Some immediate and some gonna take some time. But I don't want t put off ttc too long.as I'm conscious like with my ds nature will take ts time in bringing me.another stork
So hopefully.in next few.months. Fingers.crossed.


I'd be interested.to.know.what bring on af in non ovulation cycle. 

My cycle length is quite short compared to some women I've spoken to, 31-50 days with ttc#1. I stopped bc in sept.and so far have had 33, and 31 day. O' both times.


----------



## MrsC10

Had a quick google search, but couldn't see anything on what causes AF. I think the principle is the same as an ovulatory cycle though. Going by some of my old bbt charts for anovulatory cycles, I still saw a slight temp increase above my cover line, but the temps were all over the place and weren't very high. I even got positive OPKs but no ovulation (confirmed with blood tests). AF still arrived, but was a lot lighter than my ovulatory cycles xx


----------



## LouOscar01

Anyone tried to ovulate, failed and then ovulated later in the cycle?


----------



## nlk

AF is triggered by a drop in progesterone. Typically, this would mean that you had to have a rise, but it's completely possible to continue having the hormone rise/drop bit without ovulating. Someone with a regular 28 day cycle, in a year, with only actually ovulate on 9/12 cycles. But they wouldn't know, because AF would still arrive. Not sure if that helps?

Lou, I think there used to be someone on here who did ovulate late in their cycle, despite taking clomid...had a positive opk on CD13, but then actually ovulated on CD21. So I think it's completely possible!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies! 

Just thought I would bump things along again :) 

Still no af. Been feeling pretty crappy the past two days. Fatigued, insomnia, head ache, back ache, cramps, sore throat, congestion etc... 
Still bfn's though. 
Had my blood draw for HcG and progesterone. Just waiting to find out what it says. I am guessing it is just clomid messing with me. 

I forgot to ask them when I can bug them about the results, anyone have a general idea??


----------



## nlk

Clomid can often mess with your cycle a little, especially if you had a fairly regular cycle beforehand. I know the headaches I got with clomid were awful! Hope it all eases soon for you :hugs: With blood tests here, my results are normally in within a week, but I've had them as quickly as 2/3 days before. But it might be different in the US. Don't feel bad for chasing them though...I think they have a lot of people wanting to know asap! I chased mine everyday at one point :haha: ttc does strange things to you...but thankfully doctors seem to be quite understanding of that. I hope your bfp is just waiting around the corner for you, though :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

It wasn't very regulat right before taking it.. :/
So that could be why it is messed up as well. 
My doctors assistant called and said that HcG was negative and progesterone was low. Sooo I am waiting for them to call me back and let me know what to do next.


----------



## LouOscar01

BABTTC so sorry it was negative. REALLY hate blood test results like that, so disheartening. Xx


----------



## LouOscar01

My best friend is due next month, she's so busy with appt and classes. Went to see the birthing pool suite at hospital today. So excited to meet the baby but so sad and jealous too! So frustrating, wish I could put all my energy into being excited for her. Such a crap friend :(


----------



## BABTTC123

Lou- it can be extremely hard to deal with that :(
I am happy for all my friends who conceive, but I will always have that sting of jealousy until I finally have my own. 
Is your friend doing a water birth?


----------



## itsautumn

Hello! My name is Autumn and I'm 26 years old. I have PCOS and I'm currently working on eating better and losing weight while TTC. This is my first cycle trying to conceive and my long periods are already bumming me out! I'm hoping this upcoming year will be the year for me!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi Autumn! 

Sorry to hear about your long bleeds :( 
I have had that happen to me numerous times in the past. As a matter of fact, it was after a 3 month period when I was in HS that I was diagnosed with pcos.. 
That is awesome that you are trying to get into shape! 
I have the want to work out and eat better, just rarely do xD 
I am trying to teach myself to work out during my weekends at least so that I can start to get into shape. As far as diet change, well I need to convince my husband that it is for our best xD he LOVES carb packed foods. Not good for us ladies though!

Are you on any current meds?


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hello everyone! :) how are you all? I hope you don't mind me joining!

I'm Becca, 20. My OH is Daniel, 21. I have a daughter from my previous relationship, she's 2. :) me and Daniel have been TTC our own since June. We'd love to give LO a little brother or sister, and I think it would really complete us as a family. I've recently been diagnosed with PCOS. I'm still trying to get my head around it all! :wacko: I have irregular bleeding, sometimes I'll come on every 2 weeks! :nope: I think I ovulated yesterday, so I've got my fingers tightly crossed for this month :D 

:dust: to you all! X


----------



## nlk

Bab, sorry to hear it was negative :hugs: Have you heard from your doctor yet? Are you going to start another clomid cycle?

Lou, it can be so frustrating :hugs: I think you're being such a good friend. She must know how difficult it is for you too :hugs:

Welcome Autumn! Good luck with the weight loss! Are you taking meds, or are you going to try naturally?

Hi Becca! Sorry to hear you've been diagnosed, but at least it's been identified and you can find a way around it! I had bleeds every couple of weeks at one point, which I was told was bleeding in between cycles, rather than having a cycle that short. I think it's where your hormones go up and down too quickly, as your body is trying to ovulate. Are you taking any meds to help with your irregular cycles, or anything natural? Good luck! Hope you get to give your LO a sibling soon :)


----------



## rebeccalouise

Ah, really? Thank you! I've been spotting instead of a full bleed this month, so I'm hoping I have ovulated! :) I've had pains etc. I'm not on anything at the moment, just taking folic acid daily. X


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi Becca!
Yeah sadly PCOS can cause some crazy stuff to happen with our bodies :/ 
How heavy is the bleeding usually?

nlk- I am on a cd 10 now and should ovulate by cd 12 or 14! My opks are getting dark already so I am think it will be closer to cd 12! 
And yes this is round #2 and has been increased to 150 mg!


----------



## rebeccalouise

BABTTC123 said:


> Hi Becca!
> Yeah sadly PCOS can cause some crazy stuff to happen with our bodies :/
> How heavy is the bleeding usually?
> 
> nlk- I am on a cd 10 now and should ovulate by cd 12 or 14! My opks are getting dark already so I am think it will be closer to cd 12!
> And yes this is round #2 and has been increased to 150 mg!

It's the devil! Usually like a full flow period, but so far this month, it's been really light! Pink, instead of red too :shrug: x


----------



## BABTTC123

HI LADIES!! 

Sorry I have been MIA, as with everyone else lol
But I wanted to pop in to tell you to ad me to the :bfp: list!!! :3 
Confirmed with bloods!!


----------



## Katerz

Eeeeeeeee AMAZING news Bab!! 

H & h 9 months xxx


----------



## BABTTC123

Thank you :3 it's about time lol 2 years too long xD


----------



## MrsC10

BABTTC123 said:


> HI LADIES!!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA, as with everyone else lol
> But I wanted to pop in to tell you to ad me to the :bfp: list!!! :3
> Confirmed with bloods!!

Congratulations! :happydance::happydance::baby:


----------



## nlk

Oh my congratulations babs! SO happy for you! :happydance:

Will add you to the count :D


----------



## BABTTC123

So how have all you ladies been? 
We really need to liven up this thread again! 
I understand that quite a few ladies have had their LO's but it would be nice to get updates on how things are going :)


----------



## MissCassie

Hi everyone :wave:

Hope it's ok to join,
I'm 25 and DH is 33 I have pcos and sh has low count, we have bee together for almost 4yrs in Feb and have been trying for 2 years to conceive with not one BFP. I did 3 rounds of clomid and it turns out that'd I'm clomid resistant :cry: 

So our next step is ivf! We go for our first appointment on the 29th of Jan, I'm super excited to start! Hopefully 2015 is the year we get our rainbow.

:dust: To all you lovely ladies x


----------



## MrsC10

Hey MissCassie. Good luck for your up coming IVF cycle. Hope it all works out for you xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi missCassie!

Sorry to hear that Clomid didn't do the trick :( 
This year is already proving to be a good year so I have high hopes for your ivf!!


----------



## Katerz

BABTTC123 said:


> So how have all you ladies been?
> We really need to liven up this thread again!
> I understand that quite a few ladies have had their LO's but it would be nice to get updates on how things are going :)

Things for us are going well. Every day is exciting with a toddler, TODAY Lily ate a green wax crayon...I however did not realise this until she did a massive bright green poo! :D made me chuckle.

We are thinking about ttc #2 in April but will need to see how things go as hubby suffers from Cluster Headaches and has been referred to a neurologist. Can't imagine life with 2 lol.


----------



## BABTTC123

katerz- LMAO!! Thankfully crayons just taste bad xD I can't wrap my mind around how kids find that stuff tasty! 
I'm currently trying to convince a friend to TTC #2 xD her son is 5 years old now and I want her to have another so our babies can grow up together 
She shouldn't have any issues with it soooo fx they decide that they are ready for #2!!


----------



## Katerz

She tasted one of those toilet duck gel thingies that stick to the loo. Lavender fresh breath for the rest of the day!

Aww that would be lovely two of them growing together. There are 9 months between Lily and my nephew and they're best buddies :)


----------



## MissCassie

Thanks ladies I look forward to sharing my ivf story very soon!

Congrats on your BFP BABTTC! ! How exciting wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hey everyone! Just to update I have an appointment with the infertility clinic at the end of this month. I'm nervous as I don't really know what to expect, but I'm hoping they'll give me something to get the ball rolling! We've been TTC for nearly a year now, they've diagnosed me with PCOS from a scan. I have very irregular bleeding, I'm bleeding every two weeks, sometimes more. :nope: I think when I last saw the gynaecologist, she mentioned about an x-ray at the clinic, to check my tubes aren't blocked, has anyone else had this? :shrug:

Massive congratulations on your :bfp: bab! :flower: X


----------



## BABTTC123

Thank you both!

rebecca- That has to be pretty exciting!! I can't say that I would know what they would do as I had to play under the radar of my insurance lol All my treatment had to be labled as pcos ;) 
But I have heard that they usually start with an ultrasound and full labs then consider what options you haven't tried yet for ttc, like clomid femara, trigger shots etc... 
As I said, I have no idea what really happens but this might give you a clue. Hopefully they get things going ASAP!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats babs!!

Well today my little boy (that I conceived on this thread turned 2!! 
And his baby sister is 11 weeks xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://s24.postimg.org/ft5j53p45/image.jpg

https://s24.postimg.org/kdrpk18th/image.jpg

https://s24.postimg.org/6itf1keed/image.jpg

https://s24.postimg.org/elrlcvyzp/image.jpg

https://s24.postimg.org/97st5c99h/image.jpg


images hosting


----------



## Katerz

Aww lovely pics!

Happy birthday Jace! 2 years already that's mad!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hopeful- they are adorable!! 
Happy birthday Jace! 
How has life been with two munchkins running around?


----------



## laurac1988

Hey ladies. Hope you don't mind me dropping in.
Myself and another b&b'er have been experimenting with spearmint tea. Apparently it lowers testosterone, which is often very high in ladies with PCOS. We've both had great results with it - no BFPs yet but ovulating is a start! Anyhow we have a little group for anyone who might want to try out the benefits of Spearmint tea!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/2273879-spearmint-cysters-science.html
Hope you don't mind me intruding x


----------



## rebeccalouise

Thank you! :) I've had a scan, but they'll probably give me another one. 

Where can we get the spearmint tea from? Do places like Tesco do it? X


----------



## laurac1988

They do. I've picked up three different types of tea with spearmint in from Tesco x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Babs, it's cetainly busy! I'm very lucky though to be blessed with 2 bubs that sleep 12 hours overnight lol


----------



## BABTTC123

hopeful- That is lucky! I hear so often of babies who have a hard time sleeling at night. Though I had been reading up that they just need some company and that is the main reason why they cry. 

Laura and rebecca- I picked some spearmint tea up as well :) 
I haven't tried it yet though.

Anyways, sorry for the very long delay in response. 
I ended uo miscarrying at 5 weeks and have been battling how I feel about it. Part of me wants to mourn it, part of me is pissed off, part of me knew it would happen so isn't surprised, part of me thinks it's silly to get too sad over it since it was so early and part of me thinks it is terrible not to remember my first baby (despite the scientific term for its gestational age) and I feel bad about wanting to try again so soon after. 
I also don't want it to happen again :/ 
So basically I haven't had much energy to do a lot of talking.


----------



## MrsC10

BAB - so sorry to hear about your loss. It can take a while for you to get your head around these things and to feel OK about moving on.

Give yourself the time you need to get your head around things and feel comfortable again. Don't try to rush things because you think you should.

Sending hugs xx


----------



## kerryannee

Hello! I'm Kerry, I'm 19, diagnosed with PCOS at 16. we've been ttc for almost 2y now on nothing but Metformin, now trying spearmint tea while we wait for our referral! Can I join pretty pleaseee? :kiss:


----------



## MarMumJess

Have PCOS (obviously).
Been trying (with help now) 1 full cycle, in the 2nd now.
I'm only on metformin & prenatals. 
I get to call next week and set up my appointment to get clomid! 

Unfortunately, I took DEPO at one point, and that seems to also be working against me. ):


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi Kerry & Mar!
Welcome to the group :) 

Kerry- does your doctor not feel comfortable prescribing clomid or femara? I would suggest trying these first before seaking a specialist. It is much cheaper and why not save money when you can so that you can spend it on baby stuff when that bfp comes?

mar- Glad to hear that your doctor is getting you on clomid! Did he/she say what dose you will be started on?
How long ago did you receive the depo shot? I heard it should only affect you for a year or two..? 
I have also heard of pcos women receiving the opposite effect and wind up getting pregnant! :)


----------



## ghinspire22

Hey everyone! I don't know if you remember me but I just wanted to see how everyone is doing. My twins are doing great! They are almost 17 months now. Ethan had his cleft lip surgery at 3 months old and his open heart surgery at 9 months. Now he is an energetic little boy who gets into everything and loves to growl like a dinosaur. Emma is still our little diva and loves to dance to any music that comes on.


----------



## BABTTC123

Ghin- I remember you!! I didn't know about Ethan's cleft lip and heart complications... I am super glad to hear that he is doing great though and that you were able to get it taken care of! 
And of course I am happy to hear that Emma is doing so good as well! :3 
Now that we know how your munchkins are, how have YOU been?


----------



## Katerz

So good to hear from you GH! 

Sorry to hear about your angel BAB :(

Welcome newbies :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ghinspire22 said:


> Hey everyone! I don't know if you remember me but I just wanted to see how everyone is doing. My twins are doing great! They are almost 17 months now. Ethan had his cleft lip surgery at 3 months old and his open heart surgery at 9 months. Now he is an energetic little boy who gets into everything and loves to growl like a dinosaur. Emma is still our little diva and loves to dance to any music that comes on.



Hello!! Of course we remember you if you were to read back you'd see many times "has anyone heard from/ what ever happened to ghinspire?!" 
Jace had his second birthday 2 weeks ago and Zoe is 3 months xx


----------



## Katerz

Just checking in to see how everyone is x


----------



## BABTTC123

Hey! :)
I got pregnant right after my miscarriage in January. 
But I have extremely slow to rise hcg...

2/17/15 - 120 :)
2/20/15 - 549 :)
2/26/15 - 1175 :/
3/02/15 - 1860 :( 

Had an ultrasound on 3/2/15 one baby with yolk in sac. No heart beat Measured exactly a week behind. 
I have my next ultrasound on the 11th (Wednesday) to check for a heart beat and for growth. 
I am really hoping it looks good!! I have been worried since. :(


----------



## Aein

Hello Girls...

Hope you all remember me...
how's everyone doing...


----------



## Matilda85

Hi ladies, 

I haven't posted in ages but was around here when I was trying for my 1st. We're just about to start trying for number 2 next month with Clomid again so thought I'd come back on and say hi. It's sure a lot quieter then it use to be.


----------



## Aein

Hello Girls

How are you all... m here after so long time.... wts up with all of u

Finally we are ready to go for IVF, got first dose of Gonal-f injection yesterday
need advices prayers from all of you <3 <3


----------



## Katerz

Aein said:


> Hello Girls
> 
> How are you all... m here after so long time.... wts up with all of u
> 
> Finally we are ready to go for IVF, got first dose of Gonal-f injection yesterday
> need advices prayers from all of you <3 <3

Oh wow keeping everything crossed for you hun, praying that this is the start of amazing things! Please keep us updated :)

Well this was supposed to be the month we TTC number 2 but sadly my job is at risk so that is on hold for now :( but I absolutely adore little miss Lily who makes me smile every single day so I'm not actually sure I'm ready (If that's the right phrase to use?) for another yet anyway.

Everything happens for a reason doesn't it?

Sending you lots of luck and love Aien xxxx


----------



## Aein

thanks Katerz

hope so soon things will be smooth at ur end
be happy and live happily :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Matilda- I don't think I was on here originally when you were ttc #1 but happy to see you back  
How is your cycle going? Any symptoms?

Aein- I am praying for you! I hope that all goes well for your ivf!! Keep us updated :)

Katerz- I am sorry to hear about your job being shakey right now, but I do think you will be glad you waited. There are so many moments that you should enjoy with Lily right now. If you were to be pregnant there is a chance that you could have some strong symptoms that might put a damper on being able to enjoy these milestones that Lily will have. But either way I am positive you will still be happy ^_^ 

afm- Second pregnancy was a blighted ovum. It naturally miscarried at 8 weeks 3 days. I've been in limbo since. No signs of anything, but what else would you expect with PCOS? 
I'm hoping af shows up soon so that I can try again asap!


----------



## Aein

thanks BAB <3

tomorrow morning going for scan , let see how my follicles are behaving and what will be NEXT ... just wait n wait, some Hours left :)


----------



## Aein

Finally m here, scan went very good... plenty of follicles 
Dr put me for 2 more days on injection and called on Thursday morning again for scan...

probably Saturday will be the egg collection day, as per Dr :)


----------



## MrsC10

Great news. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Katerz

Oh yay glad your follies are behaving. Oh I'm excited for you!x


----------



## Aein

hey Girls, how you all doing

yesterday my scan went good but literally i was pain during vaginal US :/
Alhamdulillah 8 mature follies at RT O and 10 matures at LT O ...so finally moving with egg collection tomorrow morning , need prayers dearies

Dr said my ovaries are clear now but a side effect of ovries hyper stimulation can occur and if we found fluid on Saturday inside ovaries, so we will freeze the eggs and will transfer embryo after 1 or 2 months :S

got my oviderelle trigger shot last night, amazing thing whole process injections i inject by myself :D

i think they want to give some rest to my ovaries den and it will be good step for future hop so :)


----------



## Aein

so finally m here after OPU ... 26 matures eggs the picked from both ovaries... m happy happy :)

tdy in some hours they are gonna call me about my health and embryos fertilization progress... wishing n praying to hear goody good :)

but seriously my throat all over in pain, luks sweall and pain everywhere :/

wish me luck girls


----------



## Katerz

Oh Aien fabulous news I'm so excited for you! 

I'm glad you updated I was thinking of you yesterday. Keep us updated :) xxx


----------



## Aein

i'm feeling so bloated n constipated :/ i really want to fix it before embryos transfer.. what should i do girls :(

the other thing hurting me is tht OPU night i got lumps under neck areas with pain inside :/ now sum better but still m feeling pain, may be side effect after OPU or general anesthisiya


----------



## Aein

tomorrow 9am our time, going for ET ... need prayers sweeties <3


----------



## Katerz

Best of luck Aien lots of love x


----------



## Aein

being in 2ww:/ mind is gonna freak out ehhh

how are you all ladies,wts up


----------



## Katerz

Oh nooo TWW symptom spotting stress! 
What's the next step for you? Do you have to just wait for 2 weeks now?

Hubby is pestering me for number 2 after he looked after our nephew the other day...he thinks because he looked after 2 kiddies for a few hours he is superman haha!


----------



## Aein

hahah i love dis superman thingie :D go go katerz good for you

just wait n wait katers sum symptoms are on off but cant say whats going on
IVF cycle completed with embryo transfer, and by da way 2 transferred of Grade 1
now have to do blood test on May 15th :)


----------



## Katerz

How is your 2ww Aien? X


----------



## Aein

Hey Katerz, how you doing and hows Lily
tdy is Mother's day at out home town, so i wish you all tdy :)

afm, 2ww going smooth, no particular symptom, just on off cramps, sudden pain in hands back legs or head .. 

4 more days ahead for test :S
still no sense of mesnsis, i wish witch be away from me now :)


----------



## Aein

Morning Girls!

I.m very happy girls, in 4yrs of ttc journey, first time i saw positive result on HPT , m really in schocked
in next 30mins m going for BHCG, need all of your prayers

lots of baby dust to all of us, InshahAllah


----------



## Katerz

Aein said:


> Morning Girls!
> 
> I.m very happy girls, in 4yrs of ttc journey, first time i saw positive result on HPT , m really in schocked
> in next 30mins m going for BHCG, need all of your prayers
> 
> lots of baby dust to all of us, InshahAllah

So SOOOOO happy to read this! Horaaay fantastic news :dance:

Come on little bean be nice and sticky! Xxxx


----------



## katherinegrey

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MrsC10

Congratulations Aein! Hoping this is a sticky bean for you.


----------



## Aein

BHCG value came to 5775 , a huge good number, my Dr is too much happy
a scan scheduled on 28th May, in 2 weeks to chk everything

hope and pray to see HnH 9mnths <3

Hugs to you all lovely ladies


----------



## MrsC10

Great news! Congrats again.


----------



## Aein

Thanks Mrs C :)


----------



## Katerz

How are you doing Aien?


----------



## Aein

Katerz, thanks for asking dear, i'm doing good with lots of rest, eating, drinking n sleeping some less :)

yesterday go through first scan, 6 week going on fr both babies
and i heard the heartbeat too :)
My dr given EDD 21 January 2016, or may be start of January too :)

in between i was in emergency as got SCH i.e. implantation hemorrage (bleeding)
but now its fine all going on normal track


----------



## Katerz

Aein said:


> Katerz, thanks for asking dear, i'm doing good with lots of rest, eating, drinking n sleeping some less :)
> 
> yesterday go through first scan, 6 week going on fr both babies
> and i heard the heartbeat too :)
> My dr given EDD 21 January 2016, or may be start of January too :)
> 
> in between i was in emergency as got SCH i.e. implantation hemorrage (bleeding)
> but now its fine all going on normal track

Wait....BOTH babies?! You have two in there?! Eeeeek!!


----------



## Aein

hehhe yes Katerz, m having twins MashAllah :)

on off bleeding some time brown discharge is going on
sleepless night, when i awake felt myself very tired, sleepy, headache....

long wait until next scan, our holy month Ramdan will start till tht time but my Dr is not allowing me to do fasting :(


----------



## mumface26

Hellloooo everyone!! Im back after what feels like a millenium and with good news......we are back on the ttc waggon!! Well, ntnp for now but good enough for me :)
I've had a quick read through and I have to say a huge massive congratulations to Aein!! Wow twin beans awww thats just amazing and I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy :hugs:

I'm going to read through everyones posts but it's good to be back!

Im still trying to lose weight. Not got very far but then again I have been cheating loads so........
I do feel tons better not been on bcp and I even had a visit from af today after around 49 days since my last withdrawl bleed. My first af on my own for a long time :happydance: so I'm not as broken as initially thought.

So yes, ntnp for now. We are so close to been debt free and it feels fantastic that those weights are going to be lifted very soon. We are now house hunting and im going to start driving as soon as possible. 
Dh has moved up to manager in his job and im on email and written customer services now so alls good and we're happy! Although in january i had a melt down. It was coming up to a year since my dad passed away and I wasn't handling it very well. I was so low i wanted to end it all as in end my life. But with dh, my family and the doctors i came through it. I feel good now and look forward to the future.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Aein

mumface hey nice to hear from you dear

glad you are doing good with health and ready to jump into ttc again
wishing you good luck dear, praying tht this will be your year too <3


----------



## Katerz

Woweeee two little ones! Fabulous stuff Aien so happy for you!

Welcome back mumface glad to see you're back and raring to go!


----------



## sugarpi24

Hello everyone! I havent been on here for quite some time. Hope all is well with everyone, I see there are some new BFP's congrats to those! 

I also have some news...after 4 years of TTC and no BFP...we FINALLY got a BFP on Thursday a day after our anniversary! Im not very far along according to the blood results and we are just hoping itll stick! My progesterone was a little low at 8.7 so they gave me some to help it along...but the nurse said that since im so early that it could be still climbing. 

I go back to my OB on the 17th for more blood work and an ultrasound. I go to my Thyroid DR on the 16th to go over the blood work ill be getting done. Im freaking out that it wont stick...but trying to stay positive. 

The only thing I changed is my Dr put me on a 1500 Calorie diet maybe a month ago. I have been on metformin as well for about a year. 

Never thought this day would ever come! So dont give up hope ladies!!! It'll come when you least expect it. :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

sugarpi24 said:


> Hello everyone! I havent been on here for quite some time. Hope all is well with everyone, I see there are some new BFP's congrats to those!
> 
> I also have some news...after 4 years of TTC and no BFP...we FINALLY got a BFP on Thursday a day after our anniversary! Im not very far along according to the blood results and we are just hoping itll stick! My progesterone was a little low at 8.7 so they gave me some to help it along...but the nurse said that since im so early that it could be still climbing.
> 
> I go back to my OB on the 17th for more blood work and an ultrasound. I go to my Thyroid DR on the 16th to go over the blood work ill be getting done. Im freaking out that it wont stick...but trying to stay positive.
> 
> The only thing I changed is my Dr put me on a 1500 Calorie diet maybe a month ago. I have been on metformin as well for about a year.
> 
> Never thought this day would ever come! So dont give up hope ladies!!! It'll come when you least expect it. :)

Congrats!! Praying for a sticky bean and a healthy pregnancy for you.


----------



## MrsC10

Hey Aein!

Just noticed your 14 weeks already! How are you feeling? x


----------



## mrsvincent

nlk said:


> This is a thread for any young pcos'ers....well, any pcos'ers really! all are welcome :flower:
> 
> just a thread to chat to others girls who are going through similar stuff...it doesnt matter where you are in the journey, WTT, trying, clomid, or already had your BFP....come and join in!​
> 
> Spoiler
> *Members​*
> ~ nlk ~ :bfp:
> ~ ourfate ~ :bfp:
> ~ Mrs.B. ~ :bfp: :bfp:
> ~ katherinegrey ~ :bfp: :bfp:
> ~ raelynn ~ :bfp:
> ~ wing_nut ~
> ~ MrsC10 ~ :bfp:
> ~ elisamarie ~ :bfp:
> ~ Chiles ~ :bfp:
> ~ hopefulbaby ~
> ~ eahernandez19 ~
> ~ BabyFever121 ~
> ~ Ghinspire ~ <3 :bfp:
> ~ Helena_Lynn ~
> ~ BabyEyes ~
> ~ LuluSS ~ :bfp:
> ~ GinaGG ~ :bfp:
> ~ gflady ~ :bfp:
> ~ skyybow ~
> ~ AInWonderland ~
> ~ Squarepants ~ :bfp:
> ~ Ms_CJ ~
> ~ xmaddeyesx ~ :bfp:
> ~ Montana ~ :bfp:
> ~ aak ~
> ~ Mandie831 ~
> ~ EmilyDB1993 ~
> ~ missingachild ~
> ~ StayHopeful ~
> ~ Minuet ~
> ~ lilyannabella ~
> ~ albans_runner ~
> ~ Lady20 ~
> ~ LilMrs224 ~ :bfp:
> ~ misskaileigh ~
> ~ hopefulfor1st ~ :bfp: <3 <3 :bfp:
> ~ Pookiefairy84 ~
> ~ MrsC1003 ~
> ~ gsdowner1 ~
> ~ armywife0008 ~
> ~ scrap_gal ~
> ~ mumface26 ~
> ~ Mrs E ~
> ~ casper12284 ~
> ~ TTC.our2nd. ~
> ~ ashley23ttc ~
> ~ RainAngel ~ <3
> ~ Qwerty24 ~
> ~ honestlinzel ~
> ~ StellaBella24 ~ :bfp:
> ~ Matilda85 ~ :bfp:
> ~ mrsclark5 ~
> ~ Laurabe ~ <3 :bfp:
> ~ Bubblz82 ~
> ~ Acejj ~
> ~ MsPeachyP ~
> ~ Lika ~
> ~ sue_88 ~ :bfp:
> ~ cherub sweets ~
> ~ SazraD ~ :bfp:
> ~ AlyCon ~
> ~ jennahlou ~
> ~ jojolabobo ~
> ~ scerena ~ :bfp:
> ~ nexis ~ <3
> ~ laurac1988 ~
> ~ miss noodles ~
> ~ MandiLou86 ~
> ~ Katerz ~ :bfp:
> ~ hippiekinz ~
> ~ wantingabump ~ :bfp:
> ~ ready2Bmum ~
> ~ AshB ~ :bfp:
> ~ Kubb ~ :bfp:
> ~ Rach28 ~ :bfp:
> ~ Bunny_Boo ~
> ~ CookieXo ~
> ~ Aein ~
> ~ Vinesha ~
> ~ J-Lynn ~ :bfp:
> ~ DenyseGueyer ~ :bfp:
> ~ Bellybump ~ :bfp:
> ​
> 
> if there is anyone who doesn't want to be included here, or if there is anyone i have missed out, just let me know!​

Hi nlk, thanks for posting this page! I am 28 (soon to be 29) and TTC our first. We have been trying for over a year and have been assisted with medication for the past 4 months. It turns out that me and my two sisters all have now been diagnosed with PCOS and this is all so frustrating!

I have been taking metformin and femara and using ovidrel shots for ovulation. This month is the first month that I did a second ovidrel shot to boost progesterone levels. Even after the second injection my progesterone levels were only 8.9. Has anyone else had success with this two injection business? 

Thanks!


----------



## J_Lynn

sugarpi24 said:


> Hello everyone! I havent been on here for quite some time. Hope all is well with everyone, I see there are some new BFP's congrats to those!
> 
> I also have some news...after 4 years of TTC and no BFP...we FINALLY got a BFP on Thursday a day after our anniversary! Im not very far along according to the blood results and we are just hoping itll stick! My progesterone was a little low at 8.7 so they gave me some to help it along...but the nurse said that since im so early that it could be still climbing.
> 
> I go back to my OB on the 17th for more blood work and an ultrasound. I go to my Thyroid DR on the 16th to go over the blood work ill be getting done. Im freaking out that it wont stick...but trying to stay positive.
> 
> The only thing I changed is my Dr put me on a 1500 Calorie diet maybe a month ago. I have been on metformin as well for about a year.
> 
> Never thought this day would ever come! So dont give up hope ladies!!! It'll come when you least expect it. :)

Congratulations!!!! Praying for a sticky bean :) And a happy and healthy pregnancy!!! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone, I see this thread has been inactive for a bit, is it still going and taking new members?


----------



## Aein

Happy News sugarpi

sending lots of prayers on your way
Happy n Healthy 9th months <3
how you doing now, update us when you got time


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies i need help and advise, i had clomid and trigger shot and ive now no period or positive pregnancy test! I dunno whats going on! I took clomid February 15 to 19, triggered on cd 14, was told id ovulate no later than cd 16, and i definitely had one follicle 1.4cm on cd 11 so was told trigger cd 14.... any thoughts?


----------



## Aein

Hello Girls... Finally i am here .. i want to be here since long time back but tough routine didnt make it possible

i go through really hard time in pregnancy at start Gestational Diabetes then High bp start at 6th month end, till that time diabetes covered though i was on Insulin for a month

then pelvic griddle pain was a tough phase where i was unable to take sides during sleep and then sudden faint etc etc etc....

my Gynea was really a good experienced lady who handled my high risk case very smartly

at end i make it till 33,3 weeks and that time i was with high BP, high uric acid, high protein, i visit for a routine checkup and Dr noticed i was with labor pains and same day 6th December 2015 night 7:30pm ended with emergency csection

delivered premature babies Bisma (Girl, 3mins elder) and Basel (Boy) at 33.3 week, stayed at NICU for Bisma 11 and Basel days

cope up with DDH , small ASD issue , weight was low .. but all covered an now both are healthy babies going to be 4th month coming 6 and 3 month by gestational age

so this is all about me in last months :)


----------



## MrsC10

Congratulations Aein. You've waited a long time for your precious bundles. I'm sure they keep you VERYbusy! :)


----------

